# allgemeiner Plausch Fred für alles was kein Thema hat  - Teil 2



## Thomas (21. Oktober 2010)

Das ist die Fortsetzung eines Themas - das alte Thema findest du: hier


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. Oktober 2010)

... wissen wir, wir wollen sie ja auch nicht   

Kaum zu  glauben, Morgen ist schon wieder der 1. Advent und dieses w/e ist schon Weihnachtsmarkt in fbh


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. Oktober 2010)

Modern Times

... zwei Frauen wären mir aber lieber


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. Oktober 2010)

Da hat der Mod aber Mist gebaut, das ist hier doch eigentlich Teil 6 und nicht Teil 2


----------



## wissefux (21. Oktober 2010)

1500 über soll 

aber teil 2 haben wir schon lange hinter uns gelassen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. Oktober 2010)

Dafür funzt Direkt antworten aber wieder ohne Delay


----------



## wissefux (21. Oktober 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> Da hat der Mod aber Mist gebaut, das ist hier doch eigentlich Teil 6 und nicht Teil 2





wissefux schrieb:


> 1500 über soll
> 
> aber teil 2 haben wir schon lange hinter uns gelassen



2 dumme ein ....


----------



## wissefux (21. Oktober 2010)

stimmt, wenn die 30 sek. nicht wären


----------



## wissefux (21. Oktober 2010)

jetzt erklär mir endlich mal einer, warum us$ =  ist ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. Oktober 2010)

wissefux schrieb:


> jetzt erklär mir endlich mal einer, warum us$ =  ist ...



Apples Preispolitik


----------



## Hopi (21. Oktober 2010)

Weil Amis nicht rechnen können ist doch ganz klar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bone peeler (21. Oktober 2010)

Morsche...


----------



## mzaskar (21. Oktober 2010)

und zack und doch nicht 

noch kein neues Spielzeug gekauft .... bin so unentschlossen


----------



## ratte (21. Oktober 2010)

Hat es Euch die Sprache verschlagen hier im neuen alten Zuhause?


----------



## mzaskar (21. Oktober 2010)

die fremdeln noch ein wenig


----------



## ratte (21. Oktober 2010)

Das Hopi ärgert sich gerade noch in Stuttgart (mit und ohne 21) rum.
Also momentan sturmfrei...
...wenn man von dem Papierkram absieht, den ich heute machen wollte. Betonung liegt aber wohl auf "wollte".


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. Oktober 2010)

Fertisch mit der täglichen Ausdauersporteinheit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bone peeler (21. Oktober 2010)

Ick hau mir noch a weng vor die Glotze und dann geh ich bald in die Heia... daher schonmal Guuuuude Nacht!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. Oktober 2010)

Ich schaue auch nur noch ein wenig Glotze und mache mich dann in die Heia ...

... nebenher bespasse ich noch unseren neuen Stubentiger 

Gute Nacht


----------



## wondermike (21. Oktober 2010)

wissefux schrieb:


> jetzt erklär mir endlich mal einer, warum us$ =  ist ...



Weil's halt genug Dumme gibt. 

Übrigens könntest Du auch den hier nehmen. Dazu noch ein Blu-Ray Laufwerk. Dann kannst Du Dir noch 10 Discs kaufen, gepflegt in den Puff gehen und hast immer noch Geld übrig.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. Oktober 2010)

Tja man kann anstelle von Mezze und Porsche, etc. auch Opel oder Ford fahren 

Apple ist zwar kein Schnäppchen, aber dafür


----------



## wondermike (21. Oktober 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> Tja man kann anstelle von Mezze und Porsche, etc. auch Opel oder Ford fahren
> 
> Apple ist zwar kein Schnäppchen, aber dafür



Na, der Vergleich hinkt ja wohl gewaltig. Vor allem ist der Unterscheid beim Porsche etc. auch Nicht-Kultisten begreiflich. Und wenn man's unter praktischen Gesichtspunkten betrachtet, schneidet das Obst-Teil auch ziemlich schlecht ab.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. Oktober 2010)

Bleib Du ruhig bei Windoof 

Die Diskusskion ist so sinnlos und fruchtlos wie Rohloff vs. Kettenschaltung oder Felgenbremse vs. Scheibenbremse  

So, jetzt aber endgültig GN8


----------



## wissefux (21. Oktober 2010)

gääähn  gn8


----------



## mzaskar (21. Oktober 2010)

ipad oder macbook air 

Naja ich wünsche allen schöne Träume


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. Oktober 2010)

Moin 



mzaskar schrieb:


> ipad oder macbook air



Das kann man nicht pauschal beantworten, weil es vom Verwendungszweck abhängt. Für meine Zwecke war das iPad eindeutig die richtige Entscheidung


----------



## wissefux (22. Oktober 2010)

moin.

ipad ist dank 3g mobiler, mb air ist konnektiver ... und mein imac machts auch nicht mehr lange ... an dieser front besteht definitiv im nächsten jahr handlungsbedarf.

leider kann man die kohle nur einmal ausgeben  für mich stehen noch zur weiteren auswahl : lupine fürs bike, tischfußball oder billardtisch für den nun fertigen keller oder vielleicht doch ne hantelbank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. Oktober 2010)

wissefux schrieb:


> ipad ist dank 3g mobiler, mb air ist konnektiver



Konnektivität ist sicherlich ein Aspekt. Bei mir war es aber auch das Format und der Verwendungszweck beim Biken als handliche elektronische Karte mit GPS, etc.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (22. Oktober 2010)

Moin,
als imac ersatz würde ich das macbook doch klar bevorzugen - wenns ein Apple sein muss. Ein ipad ist ja nur ein großer ipod...mit 3g - kein PC bzw. Mac.


----------



## bone peeler (22. Oktober 2010)

So... bald ist die Woche wieder geschafft


----------



## mzaskar (22. Oktober 2010)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Moin,
> als imac ersatz würde ich das macbook doch klar bevorzugen - wenns ein Apple sein muss. Ein ipad ist ja nur ein großer ipod...mit 3g - kein PC bzw. Mac.


 
Es soll ja kein Ersatz für den IMac werden, eher für mein altes G4 Notebook ..... Leider hatten sie im Applestore noch keine neuen MB Air's zum anfassen .... aber das IPad fast sich gut an .... und imm geht es eher wieder in Richtung IPad


----------



## wissefux (22. Oktober 2010)

mm im mtz hat auch noch keine neuen mb airs. dafür gabs das wee-pad :kotz: kein vergleich von der handhabung zum ipad ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. Oktober 2010)

So: Weihnachten wurde um einen Tag auf heute verschoben, dafür ist jetzt aber    angesagt.


----------



## mzaskar (22. Oktober 2010)

was gab es .... ich bin schon ganz uufgereescht


----------



## Crazy-Racer (22. Oktober 2010)

genau, spann uns nicht länger auf die Folter!

@zaskar: das war mehr für den Fux gedacht. Wobei ich in deinem Fall nicht weiß, ob das Ipad neben dem Iphone so sinnig ist...und wenns ja Laptop Ersatz sein soll...kommt drauf an, was man machen möchte. Mobil bist du mit dem Iphone schon, untereinander kommuniziert Apple ja wunderbar, das ist egal - aber steck mal nen USB Stick in ein Ipad...  ich sehe im Macbook mehr Möglichkeiten - vor allem wenn man mit dem iphone quasi schon ein kleines ipad hat.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. Oktober 2010)

Also:

Original-Kats + AMG-Auspuffanlage (Mittel- und Endschalldämpfer) raus.

Edelstahll-Sport-Kats + X-Pipe anstatt Mittelschalldämpfer + Endtöpfe rein (alles aus Edelstahl).

Den Fächerkrümmer hatte ich ja schon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (22. Oktober 2010)

und was bringts ? nur besseren sound oder auch noch ein paar pferdchen ?

bei mir war heut so ne art weihnachten für arme : billiger sat receiver + diverses gekabel und steckdosen, um im neu gemachten keller dann auch auf der rolle tv gucken zu können ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. Oktober 2010)

wissefux schrieb:


> nur besseren sound oder auch noch ein paar pferdchen ?



Sowohl als auch, gleich mal testen auf der B8


----------



## wissefux (22. Oktober 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> Sowohl als auch, gleich mal testen auf der B8



aber obacht, meine  fährt auch gerne links


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. Oktober 2010)

wissefux schrieb:


> aber obacht, meine  fährt auch gerne links



War 'eh noch zuviel Verkehr zum richtig austesten


----------



## --bikerider-- (22. Oktober 2010)

melde mich wieder zurück !


----------



## Crazy-Racer (22. Oktober 2010)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> melde mich wieder zurück !



sei gegrüßt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. Oktober 2010)

Tach Iggi 

Wie war es denn in HH?


----------



## --bikerider-- (22. Oktober 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> Tach Iggi
> 
> Wie war es denn in HH?



seehr gut


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. Oktober 2010)

Gute Nacht - Ich bin platt


----------



## wissefux (22. Oktober 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> Gute Nacht - Ich bin platt



ja ja. so ne auspuffanlage probefahren ist schon hart 

gb8


----------



## bone peeler (22. Oktober 2010)

Ich sag jetzt auch Gute Nacht... morgen früh ist nämlich wieder Radeln angesagt... GN8!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. Oktober 2010)

Guten Morgen 

Ich wurde pünktlich um 06:00 Uhr von Ricki, der Hunger hatte und bespasst werden will, geweckt


----------



## wissefux (23. Oktober 2010)

so ist es richtig  tiger kennen kein wochenende 

ein neuer tag, auf zu neuen taten ...


----------



## --bikerider-- (23. Oktober 2010)

ich nehme mal an , KH wird am Sonntags nichts?


----------



## bone peeler (23. Oktober 2010)

Morsche.... *gääääääähn*


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. Oktober 2010)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> ich nehme mal an , KH wird am Sonntags nichts?



 Korrekt  

Eisig und neblig da draussen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. Oktober 2010)

Fertisch mit einer ausführlichen Spin-Trainer-Einheit


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. Oktober 2010)

Na heute war hier aber wieder mal das grosse Schweigen angesagt 

Trotzdem Gute Nacht


----------



## bone peeler (23. Oktober 2010)

Ich sage auch Gute Nacht. War heute fast den ganzen Tag biken und abends noch Essen... daher kam von mir nix.


----------



## mzaskar (24. Oktober 2010)

amPoPo egal wie meine Entscheidung ausfällt, ob IPad oder MB AIR für alle IPad Benutzer die das Ding nicht nur auf derCouch nutzen wollen, ein Teil aus dieser Serie hat schon mein IPhone 3 geschütz


----------



## wissefux (24. Oktober 2010)

moin. besonders handlich scheint das wasserdichte teil fürs iphone zu sein 

so, jetzt schau ich mir noch schnell an, wie diese kandidatin überhaupt mit einer riesigen mehrheit gestern für schlag den raab gewählt werden konnte ... wahrscheinlich wollten höhere mächte im dezember lieber um die millionen spielen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. Oktober 2010)

Moin


----------



## bone peeler (24. Oktober 2010)

Moin... *gääääääääääähn*


----------



## wissefux (24. Oktober 2010)

mahlzeit


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. Oktober 2010)

Gute Nacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (25. Oktober 2010)

moin zu gewohnter stund


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. Oktober 2010)

Moin etwas später als sonst


----------



## bone peeler (25. Oktober 2010)

Morsche... und wieder beginnt der ganze Schei** von vorn...


----------



## wissefux (25. Oktober 2010)

ja. 5 tage urlaub, jetzt 5 tage schaffen und dann wieder 5 tage  ... an den rythmus könnt ich mich auch gewöhnen


----------



## mzaskar (25. Oktober 2010)

I love to work 

Guten Morgen zäme  

 



Das waren es nur noch 3 Projekte


----------



## wissefux (25. Oktober 2010)

welches projekt wurde abgeschlossen ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (25. Oktober 2010)

Neues Tool eingeführt


----------



## Hopi (25. Oktober 2010)

Moin Kinners,
so heute mal etwas Bilder bearbeiten und dann geht es wieder an den Server  Sind ja noch mehr Platten gekommen und ein Win 7 bekommt er auch.


----------



## mzaskar (25. Oktober 2010)

Ich kann dir ein paar Patches Schocken falls du zuviele Platten hast


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. Oktober 2010)

Hier ein Foto des NAS-Typs, der bei mir zum Einsatz kommt:







Derzeit jeweils mit 4 TB bestückt.


----------



## mzaskar (25. Oktober 2010)

Ich habs getan 

IPad 3g/ 32GB


----------



## Crazy-Racer (25. Oktober 2010)

ja is denn heut scho Weihnachten


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. Oktober 2010)

Weihnachten ist seit gestern vorbei 

Der Frühling kann kommen!


----------



## mzaskar (25. Oktober 2010)

Nene du, nach Weihnachten gibt es erst noch Schnee


----------



## Crazy-Racer (25. Oktober 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> Weihnachten ist seit gestern vorbei
> 
> Der Frühling kann kommen!



darf nicht! dann wäre ich ja leer ausgegangen, das wäre doch schade


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. Oktober 2010)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Nene du, nach Weihnachten gibt es erst noch Schnee



Du kannst in den Alpen meinetwegen 3m Schnee haben, ich brauche das hier nicht. Hier kann gleich der Frühling beginnen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (25. Oktober 2010)

Es wurde versendet


----------



## wissefux (25. Oktober 2010)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Ich habs getan
> 
> IPad 3g/ 32GB



sagg 



mzaskar schrieb:


> Es wurde versendet



du glücklicher ... sagg


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. Oktober 2010)

Gute Nacht Ihr glücklichen alten Sägge


----------



## wissefux (26. Oktober 2010)

morsche. gleich gehts ab in die kälte


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. Oktober 2010)

Guten Morgen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. Oktober 2010)

wissefux schrieb:


> morsche. gleich gehts ab in die kälte



Na dann zieh' Dich mal warm an


----------



## wissefux (26. Oktober 2010)

erstaunlicher weise war es in den letzten beiden tagen in höchst noch kälter wie daheim  normalerweise wirds da unten wärmer, schon wegen der ganzen chemie 

@schweiz : ... wenn der postmann 2 mal klingelt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. Oktober 2010)

Bei mir wird der Postmann heute auch klingeln; gibt aber nur Kleinigkeiten, u.a. das neue MS Office 2011 für Mac


----------



## bone peeler (26. Oktober 2010)

Morsche...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (26. Oktober 2010)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Ich habs getan
> 
> IPad 3g/ 32GB



auch will


----------



## mzaskar (26. Oktober 2010)

warte noch etwas, sollte ich Lust haben kaufe ich mir ja doch das MB Air und dann darfst du meins günstig erwerben  

AmPoPo, erwerben, steht noch von dem leckeren vino tinto bei dir?


----------



## mzaskar (26. Oktober 2010)

*Haallllllloooooooooooooooooo*


----------



## mzaskar (26. Oktober 2010)

*ooooooooooooooooooooollllllllllaaH*


----------



## mzaskar (26. Oktober 2010)

mzaskar schrieb:


> *Haallllllloooooooooooooooooo*


 


mzaskar schrieb:


> *ooooooooooooooooooooollllllllllaaH*


 
Das Schweigen im Walde ......


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. Oktober 2010)

Schrei' doch nicht so


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (26. Oktober 2010)

danke. jetzt bin ich zeitig zum feierabend wieder wach


----------



## mzaskar (26. Oktober 2010)

Moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. Oktober 2010)

wissefux schrieb:


> danke. jetzt bin ich zeitig zum feierabend wieder wach



Stellst Du Dir keinen Wecker?


----------



## Lucafabian (26. Oktober 2010)

mzaskar schrieb:


> warte noch etwas, sollte ich Lust haben kaufe ich mir ja doch das MB Air und dann darfst du meins günstig erwerben
> 
> AmPoPo, erwerben, steht noch von dem leckeren vino tinto bei dir?



dann kauf mal schnell 


von wegen zürigemütlich, 
sicher steht er noch und wartet auf dich 

aber jetzt wirds kalt und da schmeckt das zeugs doch so gut, sagen wir mal so, hier ist derzeit kein ungefährliches pflaster für welche von seiner sorte 

lass uns doch mal wieder käse und wein...


----------



## wissefux (26. Oktober 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> Stellst Du Dir keinen Wecker?



nö, hab doch euch


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. Oktober 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... das neue MS Office 2011 für Mac



 Installiert


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. Oktober 2010)

Was für ein Tag & bis gerade noch Spin-Trainer gefahren.

Gute Nacht


----------



## mzaskar (26. Oktober 2010)

Gute Idee  Gute Nacht


----------



## wissefux (27. Oktober 2010)

moin. schon milder heute ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. Oktober 2010)

Guten Morgen 

Wer einen kleinen Kater hat, braucht keinen Wecker mehr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. Oktober 2010)

Interessant!


----------



## wissefux (27. Oktober 2010)

hat hier jemand ahnung von heizungsanlagen im haus 
habe ja überall fußbodenheizung, nur im hobbyraum im keller zwei ganz normale heizkörper. die beiden werden aber überhaupt nicht warm. entlüften und hängendes ventil kann schon mal ausgeschlossen werden. seltsam finde ich, dass die beiden mal kurzfristig nach einer änderung des heizkennlinienwertes lauwarm wurden und danach aber nix mehr passierte. bin mit meinem heizungslatein am ende


----------



## Lucafabian (27. Oktober 2010)

wissefux schrieb:


> hat hier jemand ahnung von heizungsanlagen im haus
> habe ja überall fußbodenheizung, nur im hobbyraum im keller zwei ganz normale heizkörper. die beiden werden aber überhaupt nicht warm. entlüften und hängendes ventil kann schon mal ausgeschlossen werden. seltsam finde ich, dass die beiden mal kurzfristig nach einer änderung des heizkennlinienwertes lauwarm wurden und danach aber nix mehr passierte. bin mit meinem heizungslatein am ende



schornsteigfegerbetrieb ausprobieren...wenn der auch nicht geht liegt's vielleicht an der umwälzpumpe


----------



## wissefux (27. Oktober 2010)

habe gar kein schornstein 
heize mit erdwärme ...


----------



## Lucafabian (27. Oktober 2010)

wissefux schrieb:


> habe gar kein schornstein
> heize mit erdwärme ...



ups.... aber dann weß ich auch nicht


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. Oktober 2010)

wissefux schrieb:


> habe gar kein schornstein
> heize mit erdwärme ...



Dann mach' Dir doch einfach mal warme Gedanken


----------



## mzaskar (27. Oktober 2010)

wissefux schrieb:


> habe gar kein schornstein
> heize mit erdwärme ...



 und da reden alle von ErderwÄrmung ..... Und beim Fux ist's kalt


----------



## bone peeler (27. Oktober 2010)

ähm... entlüftet.... und wieder aufgefüllt?


----------



## wissefux (27. Oktober 2010)

bone peeler schrieb:


> ähm... entlüftet.... und wieder aufgefüllt?



die heizkörper sind ist voll mit wasser bis obenhin. kein gluckern, kein zischen. nix zu hören. das ventil hängt auch nicht. hab echt keinen plan. möglicherweise funktionieren die beiden systeme halt einfach nicht zusammen . fußbodenheizung läuft eben mit weniger vorlauftemperatur als ne normale heizung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. Oktober 2010)

Blu Ray ist echt


----------



## Hopi (27. Oktober 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> Blu Ray ist echt



Grell? Weil Du eine Sonnenbrille brauchst


----------



## Chaotenkind (27. Oktober 2010)

wissefux schrieb:


> die heizkörper sind ist voll mit wasser bis obenhin. kein gluckern, kein zischen. nix zu hören. das ventil hängt auch nicht. hab echt keinen plan. möglicherweise funktionieren die beiden systeme halt einfach nicht zusammen . fußbodenheizung läuft eben mit weniger vorlauftemperatur als ne normale heizung.


 
Richtig! Max. Vorlauf bei Fußbodenheizung 29°C. Sonst fängt man das tanzen an und Fliesen bilden neue Fugen. Diese Temperatur ist halt für einen normalen Heizkörper zu wenig, vor allem wenn es richtig kalt ist.
"Normale" Heizkörper brauchen eine höhere Vorlauftemperatur so 60°- 80°C.
Deshalb sollte man, wenn man Fußbodenheizung und Radiatoren hat, mit zwei Heizkreisläufen arbeiten. Man fährt am Heizkessel die höhere Temperatur und setzt in den den Vorlauf der Fußbodenheizung eine Mischbatterie um über den Rücklauf dort die Temperatur herunter zu regeln. Der Heizkreislauf für die Radiatoren läuft dabei völlig separat mit der hohen Vorlauftemperatur.
Sagt der Schonsteinfegermeister der hier auch ab und zu Dienst tut.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. Oktober 2010)

Da sind wir hier bald in einem GWS-Forum


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. Oktober 2010)

Hopi schrieb:


> Grell? Weil Du eine Sonnenbrille brauchst



Krrraaasss, korrekt, ober-


----------



## Chaotenkind (27. Oktober 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> Da sind wir hier bald in einem GWS-Forum


 
Na, na, na!
Haustechnik, bitte!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. Oktober 2010)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Haustechnik, bitte!



Klingt vornehmer


----------



## Hopi (27. Oktober 2010)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Na, na, na!
> Haustechnik, bitte!



man bist Du altmodisch,  Facility Management nennt man das jetzt  und er Hausmeister ist heute Facility Manager oder Operator


----------



## wissefux (27. Oktober 2010)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Richtig! Max. Vorlauf bei Fußbodenheizung 29°C. Sonst fängt man das tanzen an und Fliesen bilden neue Fugen. Diese Temperatur ist halt für einen normalen Heizkörper zu wenig, vor allem wenn es richtig kalt ist.
> "Normale" Heizkörper brauchen eine höhere Vorlauftemperatur so 60°- 80°C.
> Deshalb sollte man, wenn man Fußbodenheizung und Radiatoren hat, mit zwei Heizkreisläufen arbeiten. Man fährt am Heizkessel die höhere Temperatur und setzt in den den Vorlauf der Fußbodenheizung eine Mischbatterie um über den Rücklauf dort die Temperatur herunter zu regeln. Der Heizkreislauf für die Radiatoren läuft dabei völlig separat mit der hohen Vorlauftemperatur.
> Sagt der Schonsteinfegermeister der hier auch ab und zu Dienst tut.



danke  aber das bedeutet letztendlich, dass ich wohl keine chance habe, die beiden radiatoren zum laufen zu bringen  da frag ich mich, was die heizungsbauer sich dabei gedacht haben, hätt ich mir dann wohl sparen können 
all die jahre war mir das ja egal, da der keller nur keller war und die radiatoren deshalb eh aus waren. muß ich wohl doch ne mucki-bude draus  machen, um selbst die nötige wärme zu erzeugen


----------



## Chaotenkind (27. Oktober 2010)

Elektroheizung oder auch Fußbodenheizung im Keller.

@hopi:
Selbstverständlich sind wir sind hier altmodisch. Amtssprache ist (noch) deutsch!


----------



## Hopi (27. Oktober 2010)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Elektroheizung oder auch Fußbodenheizung im Keller.
> 
> @hopi:
> Selbstverständlich sind wir sind hier altmodisch. Amtssprache ist (noch) deutsch!



In welchem Land lebst Du denn  das ist heute Denglisch oder auch Engleutsch genannt


----------



## mzaskar (27. Oktober 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> Guten Morgen
> 
> Wer einen kleinen Kater hat, braucht keinen Wecker mehr



Ich habe auch öfters einen Kater  aber gerade dann brauche ich einen Wecker


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. Oktober 2010)

Vllt. solltest Du Dir halt lieber einen vierbeinigen Kater besorgen


----------



## mzaskar (27. Oktober 2010)

sync in progress


----------



## mzaskar (27. Oktober 2010)

mzaskar schrieb:


> sync in progress



Sync Done


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. Oktober 2010)

Spin-Trainer Done 

Gute Nacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (27. Oktober 2010)

spin trainer im hobby raum, 64 er + alter imac betriebsbereit. fehlt nur noch tv anschluß und couch und mein neues großraumbüro ist mit dem nötigsten ausgestattet 

gn8


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. Oktober 2010)

"Kick Ass" ist echt ein geiler Film 

... und die Mucke dazu ist auch cool 

Mein Filius hat eine kleine aber feine BluRay Sammlung


----------



## ratte (28. Oktober 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> "Kick Ass"


Ich glaube, da hat Hopi auch gerade Lust drauf.


----------



## wissefux (28. Oktober 2010)

morsche


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. Oktober 2010)

Moin 



wahltho schrieb:


> "Kick Ass"





ratte schrieb:


> Ich glaube, da hat Hopi auch gerade Lust drauf.



Auf den Film oder eher in real oder generell falsche Frage?


----------



## mzaskar (28. Oktober 2010)

Psst, Guten Morgen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. Oktober 2010)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Psst, ...



_*Was hast Du gesagt?*_


----------



## bone peeler (28. Oktober 2010)

Guten Morgääääääääähn...


----------



## Hopi (28. Oktober 2010)

Moin Kinners,
halte eure Autos fest, die Welle kommt. Gestern wurde mein Wagen vor der Tür gestohlen und wie ich gerade von der Leasing erfahren habe, scheint es nach einer längeren Pause wieder anzuziehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. Oktober 2010)

Hopi schrieb:


> Gestern wurde mein Wagen vor der Tür gestohlen...



 

Zum Glück steht mein Auto nie vor der Tür


----------



## mzaskar (28. Oktober 2010)

Hopi schrieb:


> ... Gestern wurde mein Wagen vor der Tür gestohlen .....


----------



## wissefux (28. Oktober 2010)

in so einem fall kann man wohl froh sein, "nur" geleast zu haben. da gibts doch sicher schnell ersatz, oder 

ärgerlich aber auf jedem fall ...


----------



## Hopi (28. Oktober 2010)

Ersatz gibt es auch nicht schneller, aber Du verlierst bei dem Alter den der Wagen jetzt hat (etwas mehr als 3 Jahre) nicht so viel Geld.


----------



## Hopi (28. Oktober 2010)

Wahltho, Du scheinst auch sicher zu seine  Mercedes rühren sie wohl zur Zeit nicht so an. Das verschieben wird mit den hochpreisigen Fahrzeugen wohl immer schwerer.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. Oktober 2010)

Trotzdem und trotz Alarmanlage und GPS-Ortung bin ich froh, dass mein Schätzchen  in der Garage steht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopi (28. Oktober 2010)

GPS Ortung würde ich mir jetzt auch wünschen, aber nicht für die Polizei sondern für mein Katana  verhaften bringt eh nix, lynchen ist günstiger und nachhaltiger.


----------



## wissefux (28. Oktober 2010)

sowas wie gps-ortung sollte doch so langsam mal standard werden. kann ja nicht so schwer sein, einen kleinen chip diebstahlsicher in einer karre einzubauen ...


----------



## Hopi (28. Oktober 2010)

ich sage nur Wegfahrsperre


----------



## wissefux (28. Oktober 2010)

Hopi schrieb:


> ich sage nur Wegfahrsperre



hat wohl nicht gefunzt


----------



## Hopi (28. Oktober 2010)

wissefux schrieb:


> hat wohl nicht gefunzt



das meinte ich damit, wann kommen Viren für einen Rechner, wenn ihn genug haben das sich das tüfteln lohnt. Wenn alle Auto GPS haben, wissen das auch die Diebe und kennen auch die Tricks es zu umgehen.


----------



## wissefux (28. Oktober 2010)

Hopi schrieb:


> das meinte ich damit, wann kommen Viren für einen Rechner, wenn ihn genug haben das sich das tüfteln lohnt. Wenn alle Auto GPS haben, wissen das auch die Diebe und kennen auch die Tricks es zu umgehen.



was ich ja schon immer mal sagen wollte : mac ist voll schei$$e, kauft alle windows :d


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. Oktober 2010)

Meine GPS-Ortung ist auch nicht Original-Mezze, sie ist Teil des GMS-Steuerungsmoduls für die Webasto.


----------



## bone peeler (28. Oktober 2010)

Gn8!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. Oktober 2010)

bone peeler schrieb:


> Gn8!



Dito


----------



## mzaskar (28. Oktober 2010)

otiD


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (28. Oktober 2010)

genau


----------



## wissefux (29. Oktober 2010)

und moin ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. Oktober 2010)

genau


----------



## mzaskar (29. Oktober 2010)

Tachchen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. Oktober 2010)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Tachchen



auch


----------



## mzaskar (29. Oktober 2010)

schiebe gerade lecker frische schweizer Schokolade in mich rein ......


----------



## wissefux (29. Oktober 2010)

noch ne gute stunde bis zum ...


 *URLAUB*


----------



## mzaskar (29. Oktober 2010)

schönes Weekend


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. Oktober 2010)

N' Abend 

Meditative Vierradpflege beendet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (29. Oktober 2010)

mzaskar schrieb:


> schönes Weekend



fett 
so manche dinger bezweifle ich aber irgendwie ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. Oktober 2010)

Der Fürst erwägt derzeit eine Verlängerung der Weihnachtsfeiertage


----------



## wissefux (29. Oktober 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> Der Fürst erwägt derzeit eine Verlängerung der Weihnachtsfeiertage



gilt das dann für alle im fürstentum ? ach, was ist er so gnädig


----------



## Crazy-Racer (29. Oktober 2010)

Moin!

Morgen Umzug  und - Wochenende


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. Oktober 2010)

wissefux schrieb:


> gilt das dann für alle im fürstentum ? ach, was ist er so gnädig



Werfet Kaviar auf die Strasse, auf das der Mob drauf ausrutsche  

Gute Nacht


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. Oktober 2010)

.. Guten Morgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (30. Oktober 2010)

morsche


----------



## mzaskar (30. Oktober 2010)

Moinmoin ihr da oben im grossenKanton


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. Oktober 2010)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Moinmoin ihr da oben im grossenKanton



Grosser Karton? - Auf fein


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. Oktober 2010)

N' Abend 

A. und ich haben bei dem schönen Herbstwetter heute Nachmittag einen langen Spaziergang bis zum Meisterturm und zurück gemacht


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. Oktober 2010)

Gute Nacht


----------



## mzaskar (30. Oktober 2010)

Gute Idee


----------



## wissefux (31. Oktober 2010)

moin, aber schlaft ruhig noch ein stündchen


----------



## Hopi (31. Oktober 2010)

moin,
nix da, jetzt geht es auf das Eis


----------



## Deleted 68955 (31. Oktober 2010)

Guten Morgen


----------



## Hopi (31. Oktober 2010)

Oh, der Fürst ist auch schon wach


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (31. Oktober 2010)

Hopi schrieb:


> nix da, jetzt geht es auf das Eis



Na hoffentlich ist es nicht dünn


----------



## wissefux (31. Oktober 2010)

mal was ganz anneres :

hat jemand von euch ne kraftstation zu hause ?
wir überlegen gerade, uns sowas in den keller zu stellen. ne hantelbank sollte es nicht sein, eher sowas wie aus der kettler kinetic serie klick
taugen die was oder gibts besseres für kleines geld ?


----------



## mzaskar (31. Oktober 2010)

Hopi schrieb:


> moin,
> nix da, jetzt geht es auf das Eis



Nööö in die Berge 













So Berge vor der Haustüre sind schon praktisch


----------



## Deleted 68955 (31. Oktober 2010)

wissefux schrieb:


> hat jemand von euch ne kraftstation zu hause ?
> wir überlegen gerade, uns sowas in den keller zu stellen. ne hantelbank sollte es nicht sein, ...



Kannst Du Dich gerne mal mit A. drüber unterhalten, die ist ja vom Fach 

 Was es so alles gibt: Wir sind heute in der Wetterau auf einem Hubertus-Freiluft-Gottesdienst mit Jagdhornbläserkonzert und Falknerschau gelandet  

... und das mir als altem Ketzer und Atheisten


----------



## wissefux (31. Oktober 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> Kannst Du Dich gerne mal mit A. drüber unterhalten, die ist ja vom Fach



dann frag sie doch mal, was von dem kettler multigym für den hausgebrauch zu halten ist. für 650 euro scheint mir das recht ordentlich zu sein ...


----------



## Hopi (31. Oktober 2010)

ich kann dir glaube ich schon sagen was sie davon hält  NISSSCHTTT VIEL  die ersten bei denen ich sagen würde, die etwas zum trainieren taugen, liegen weit über 1K eher schon 2K. Die Seile laufen nicht  wirklich sauber in den billig Dingern, das Gewicht ist meist auch zu wenig und die Anzahl der Übungen ist es auch nicht. Mit Freigewichten (Hantel) einer gescheiten Klimmzugstange, einer Bank für Rücken und eine für Bauch erreichst Du das gleiche.


----------



## wissefux (31. Oktober 2010)

@wahltho: wir fahrn jetzt ins bamboo house ... wenn ihr auch hunger habt, kommt mal ums eck


----------



## Deleted 68955 (31. Oktober 2010)

wissefux schrieb:


> ... wenn ihr auch hunger habt, kommt mal ums eck ...



Sorry, aber wir haben schon gegessen, sonst immer gerne


----------



## wissefux (31. Oktober 2010)

schade 
gut gefüllt der laden ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (31. Oktober 2010)

Kommt doch hinterher einfach mal kurz vorbei, wir sind zu Hause


----------



## wissefux (31. Oktober 2010)

ding dong


----------



## Deleted 68955 (31. Oktober 2010)

wissefux schrieb:


> ding dong



 Da wurde dann noch nett über Katzen, Hunde und Fitness-Geräte geplauscht 

Gute Nacht


----------



## wissefux (31. Oktober 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> Da wurde dann noch nett über Katzen, Hunde und Fitness-Geräte geplauscht
> 
> Gute Nacht



yep. und vielen dank nochmal für die wertvollen tipps 
gn8


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. November 2010)

Guten Morgen 

 Erster? - Ach der Fux hat ja Urlaub


----------



## wissefux (1. November 2010)

genau 

aber immerhin noch zweiter 

morsche

was ich noch sagen wollte : so ein paar berge vor der haustür sind schon ok


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. November 2010)

Tja, wo bleibt denn der Mzaskar? 

Hat der etwas auch mal wieder 'nen Kater


----------



## Hopi (1. November 2010)

Bestimmt eingeschneit


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. November 2010)

By the way: Ab heute läuft doch wieder dieser Winterpokal, oder?


----------



## mzaskar (1. November 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> Tja, wo bleibt denn der Mzaskar?
> 
> Hat der etwas auch mal wieder 'nen Kater





Hopi schrieb:


> Bestimmt eingeschneit



Nee Homeoffice 

Guten Morgen in den grossen Kanton 

Achja, auf den Bilder prüfe ich schon die nächsten Freerideabfahrten für diesen Winter und der Weg ist auch eine Bike tour


----------



## Hopi (1. November 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> By the way: Ab heute läuft doch wieder dieser Winterpokal, oder?



ja tut er, ich wollte ja erst nicht, habe mich dann aber doch einem Team angeschlossen weil es mehr motiviert.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (1. November 2010)

Guten Morgääähn


----------



## mzaskar (1. November 2010)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Guten Morgääähn



Soviel zum Thema Motivation


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. November 2010)

DAX schon wieder im Plus - Ich glaube, die nächste Konsumentscheidung ist so gut wie getroffen


----------



## stalwart (1. November 2010)

wissefux schrieb:


> mal was ganz anneres :
> 
> hat jemand von euch ne kraftstation zu hause ?
> wir überlegen gerade, uns sowas in den keller zu stellen. ne hantelbank sollte es nicht sein, eher sowas wie aus der kettler kinetic serie klick
> taugen die was oder gibts besseres für kleines geld ?


Hi,

 sofern man ernsthaftes Muskeltraining betreiben will, kann man davon leider nur abraten.
  Einfach aus dem Grund, da Übungen mit freien Gewicht zum einem günstiger und zum anderen sehr viel effektiver sind.
  Da du die Gewichte bei den Übungen selber stabilisieren musst wird z.B. dein Arm umfassender trainiert und nicht nur isolierte Bereiche.
  Oder bei so Klassikern wie der Kniebeuge werden gleichzeitig verschiedene Muskelpartien im Unter- sowie Oberkörper trainiert die dann auch aufeinander abgestimmt sind und miteinander optimal arbeiten können etc.

  Der einzige Vorteil der mir bei Geräten im Augenblick einfällt, ist der, dass man hohe Gewichte auch alleine heben kann.
  Denn wenn man z.B. Bankdrücken am Limit macht sollte immer jemand bereit stehen um dir beim Einhaken zu helfen.


  stalwart


----------



## Lucafabian (1. November 2010)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Achja, auf den Bilder prüfe ich schon die nächsten Freerideabfahrten für diesen Winter und der Weg ist auch eine Bike tour



würd gern bei mindestens einer dabei sein  ich bring dir auch den wein in den kleinen kanton


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (1. November 2010)

stalwart schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> sofern man ernsthaftes Muskeltraining betreiben will, kann man davon leider nur abraten.
> Einfach aus dem Grund, da Übungen mit freien Gewicht zum einem günstiger und zum anderen sehr viel effektiver sind.
> ...



danke für dein statement 
also wenn wir ernsthaft trainieren wollten, würden wir wohl doch ins fitnessstudio gehen. uns gehts jetzt darum einen großen kellerraum irgendwie sinnvoll zu nutzen und so ein bischen muskelaufbau zum biken kann wahrlich nicht schaden.
mit gewichtsscheiben wollten wir weniger hantieren, weil die beim runterfallen den schönen boden kaputt machen könnten. bankdrücken kann alleine gefährlich werden und von daher wäre für unseren zweck wirklich so eine kraftstation optimal.
vielleicht bekomm ich aber doch noch meinen billardtisch und/oder tischfussball. alles zusammen geht vom platz her dann doch nicht (mehr).


----------



## stalwart (1. November 2010)

wissefux schrieb:


> danke für dein statement
> also wenn wir ernsthaft trainieren wollten, würden wir wohl doch ins fitnessstudio gehen. uns gehts jetzt darum einen großen kellerraum irgendwie sinnvoll zu nutzen und so ein bischen muskelaufbau zum biken kann wahrlich nicht schaden.
> mit gewichtsscheiben wollten wir weniger hantieren, weil die beim runterfallen den schönen boden kaputt machen könnten. bankdrücken kann alleine gefährlich werden und von daher wäre für unseren zweck wirklich so eine kraftstation optimal.
> vielleicht bekomm ich aber doch noch meinen billardtisch und/oder tischfussball. alles zusammen geht vom platz her dann doch nicht (mehr).


  Haha ja, beim durchlesen deiner ersten Zeilen dachte ich mir gerade, wieso nicht einen Billardtisch. Davon träumt doch jeder.
  Gut also zu dem radsportspezifischem Training kann ich leider weniger sagen. Wobei ich mir da vorstellen könnte, dass da so gut wie gar nichts gemacht wird, außer schlicht und einfach fahren. Wenn man sich mal den guten Andy bei der diesjährigen TDF angeguckt hat, der hat ja nun wirklich nirgends Muskeln außer in den Beinen, und die denke ich entwickeln sich schon ideal beim Radfahren. (Wie gesagt, kenn mich da bislang noch eher weniger aus, wenn da jemand mehr weiß bitte korrigieren, ist ja ein interessantes Thema).
  Wobei selbst da gibt es Ausnahmen, wenn man an Leute wie Ulle früher denkt, der immer viel Kraft aus den Armen geholt hat.

  Naja aber man muss wohl auch sagen: Solang man es mit dem Training nicht übertreibt und dann eben die Übergänge zu den Muskeln nicht mittrainiert bekommt. Solang es einen Spaß macht und den Platz hat, wieso nicht, schaden wird's auf jedenfall nicht.

  stalwart


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. November 2010)

Fertisch mit der täglichen Ausdauersporteinheit

... und Gute Nacht


----------



## wissefux (1. November 2010)

gn8


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. November 2010)

Moin


----------



## mzaskar (2. November 2010)

Morsche


----------



## wissefux (2. November 2010)

so langsam macht sich der urlaub bemerkbar. nur noch dritter 

moin


----------



## mzaskar (2. November 2010)

heute weckte mein IPhone auch rechtzeitig


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. November 2010)

Mich weckt seit inzwischen fast Jahren treu und zuverlässig mein Braun Funkuhrwecker 

Heute war ich aber von selbst schon wieder um 05:00 Uhr wach


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopi (2. November 2010)

Fux, dann kuck sie dir aber Live an die Maschine die Du willst, denn die meisten < 1k sind echt Müll. Du kannst es mit einem 199,- Real MTB gegen ein richtiges vergleichen. Fahren kann man mit beiden, nur wie lange und wie gut ist die andere Frage.


----------



## wissefux (2. November 2010)

Hopi schrieb:


> Fux, dann kuck sie dir aber Live an die Maschine die Du willst, denn die meisten < 1k sind echt Müll. Du kannst es mit einem 199,- Real MTB gegen ein richtiges vergleichen. Fahren kann man mit beiden, nur wie lange und wie gut ist die andere Frage.



würde ich ja wirklich gerne mal testen, aber wo 
im mtz sport fink gibts nur hometrainer, einen crosstrainer und ein laufband.
sportscheck auf der zeil hab ich heute angerufen und die haben wohl nicht mal sowas rumstehen.

prinzipiell ist mir schon klar, dass teuer bei solchen geräten auch gleich hochwertiger und haltbarer ist. für meinen zweck sollte aber kettler völlig ausreichen. mein hometrainer war preislich damals mit der günstigste und macht mich immer noch fertig. qualtitativ wesentlich besser, als das ding, was meine eltern beim aldi gekauft haben ...

gebt mir mal tipps, wo man sich solche teile live anschauen kann ...


----------



## mzaskar (2. November 2010)

wissefux schrieb:


> würde ich ja wirklich gerne mal testen, aber wo
> im mtz sport fink gibts nur hometrainer, einen crosstrainer und ein laufband.
> sportscheck auf der zeil hab ich heute angerufen und die haben wohl nicht mal sowas rumstehen.
> 
> ...



Im Fitnesscenter  oder der Fürst schweißt dir eins zusammen


----------



## Hopi (2. November 2010)

Da das Thema für uns nicht ansteht, habe ich mich auch noch nicht um Bezugsquellen gekümmert. Ich kenne nur diese Heimtrainerstationen von einigen Bekannten, und die waren alle nur alt Eisen.
Da ich mal Kraftsport gemacht habe, weiß ich halt, das man 99% der Übungen ohne Geräte machen kann (also Freigewichte). Aus dem Grund würde ich halt nicht so ein Multiteil kaufen. Mein Tipp wäre wirklich Hanteln, Bank am besten eine die Rücken/Bauch kann und eine Klimmzugstange.

Und vom gesparten Geld holst Du deinen Billardtisch


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. November 2010)

Mahlzeit


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. November 2010)

Ich hab's getan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (2. November 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich hab's getan



auf das der dax weiter steige 

wer darf sich nun über ein sattes umsatzplus freuen, wenn man fragen darf ?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. November 2010)

Amazon


----------



## wissefux (2. November 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> Amazon



ah ja  
und welche sparte ?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. November 2010)

wissefux schrieb:


> und welche sparte ?



Elektronik & Foto


----------



## mzaskar (2. November 2010)

Ist ja nicht so das ich neugierig wäere  aber was gibt es denn


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. November 2010)

Fertisch mit Sporteln


----------



## ratte (2. November 2010)

Tja, wir haben heute auch einen Beitrag an die deutsche Wirtschaft geleistet.
Aber eher unfreiwillig  und im Bereich Haushaltselektronik angesiedelt. Aber bevor hier noch jemand anfängt mit der Hand zu spülen... 

...und das schlimmste war, dass ich am eigentlichen Objekt meiner Begierde im MediaMarkt untätig vorbei gehen musste.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. November 2010)

Gute Nacht


----------



## wissefux (2. November 2010)

ratte schrieb:


> ...und das schlimmste war, dass ich am eigentlichen Objekt meiner Begierde im MediaMarkt untätig vorbei gehen musste.



der weg zu den haushaltsgeräten führt direkt an ipad & co vorbei


----------



## Hopi (2. November 2010)

wissefux schrieb:


> der weg zu den haushaltsgeräten führt direkt an ipad & co vorbei



never


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (3. November 2010)

Guten Morgen


----------



## mzaskar (3. November 2010)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Guten Morgen



Wau erster und dann noch ein Selbstzitat


----------



## wissefux (3. November 2010)

moin.

wau, zweiter


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. November 2010)

Guten Morgääähhhnnn


----------



## mzaskar (3. November 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> Guten Morgääähhhnnn



Jungbrunnen gefunden  keine senile Bettflucht  oder kater


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. November 2010)

Einfach mal länger gepennt


----------



## ratte (3. November 2010)

wissefux schrieb:


> der weg zu den haushaltsgeräten führt direkt an ipad & co vorbei


Nö, die lasse ich immer sowas von links liegen, da ich nach der Treppe meist direkt rechts abbiege.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. November 2010)

Nach der Sache mit der Abmahnungsmasche vom Mediamarkt biege ich dort eigentlich nirgendwo hin mehr ab.

Ach so...


... N'abend


----------



## mzaskar (3. November 2010)

So wieder Unterschichtensport im TV


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (3. November 2010)

ratte schrieb:


> Nö, die lasse ich immer sowas von links liegen, da ich nach der Treppe meist direkt rechts abbiege.



also kaffee-maschinen oder vielleicht doch ein iphone


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. November 2010)

Gute Nacht 

Iron Man 2 ist


----------



## mzaskar (3. November 2010)

Guds Nächtle


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. November 2010)

Moin 

Diesmal hat die senile Bettflucht wieder voll zugeschlagen: Ich war quasi schon seit 04:30 Uhr wach


----------



## mzaskar (4. November 2010)

Moin Moin ihr Lieben


----------



## wissefux (4. November 2010)

morsche


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. November 2010)

So: Jetzt ist die neue Auspuffanlage endlich eingetragen, nachdem noch ein genehmigungstechnischer Schlenker über den Landrat des Kreises Marburg/Biedenkopf mit zusätzlichen Gebühren in Höhe von 39,50 Euro erforderlich war.


----------



## Hopi (4. November 2010)

warum musstest Du denn an den Popo der Welt fahren um es eingetragen zu bekommen?


----------



## mzaskar (4. November 2010)

Auspuff ist nun mal nahe beim Popo


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. November 2010)

Ich musste nicht dahin fahren, ich brauchte aber eine zusätzliche Genehmigung von o.g. Behörde, bevor ich es bei der Zulassungsstelle in Hofheim eintragen lassen konnte


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. November 2010)

Gute Nacht


----------



## mzaskar (4. November 2010)

Jetzt schon  habe gerade erst Feierabend


----------



## wissefux (4. November 2010)

manchmal hilft dann doch der zufall weiter und werbung ist ihre kohle wert : als wir heute auf der route 66 einen transporter von sport tiedje fitness überholten, aber wir gleich mal gegoogelt und dort angerufen ...

wer fitness geräte aller art auch zum ausprobieren sucht, ist bei sport tiedje in ffm richtig 
die haben da locker 20 crosstrainer, einige hometrainer, ergobikes, spinningbikes, rudergeräte, laufbänder, kraftstationen usw. aufgebaut zum testen 
sowas haben wir gesucht und es ist durchaus mal sinnvoll, verschiedene geräte anzutesten, bevor man zuschlägt.

und endlich haben wir auch mal ne kettler kraftstation (kinetic f3 für 1000 ) testen können und müssen dann doch feststellen, dass in diesem bereich sich wohl eine höhere investition auszahlt.
bei den crossern spielt kettler tatsächlich im unteren segment die führende rolle, was auch spürbar war.
so wie es derzeit ausschaut, läuft es aber anstatt crosser + kraftstation für je ca. 1k auf eine kraftstation von body craft für 1,8 k hinaus ...
jetzt aber erst nochmal ne nacht drüber pennen und dann ein zweites mal den laden aufsuchen ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. November 2010)

Moin Moin 

Heute war die senile Bettflucht zwar nicht so ausgeprägt wie gestern, aber trotzdem scheint sie sich stetig zu verschlimmern


----------



## wissefux (5. November 2010)

moin


----------



## Hopi (5. November 2010)

Hast Du es jetzt selbst gesehen  und die Dinger für 400,- sind noch übler. Dann hoffe ich mal das ihr es auch ausgiebig nutzt, die meisten die ich kenne die so etwas im Keller haben, haben damit wenige Wochen gespielt und dann waren es nur noch Staubfänger.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. November 2010)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Jetzt schon  habe gerade erst Feierabend



Na dann hast Du ja wenigstens Sport: Im Hamsterrad laufen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. November 2010)

Im WP-Forum geht's schon wieder los


----------



## mzaskar (5. November 2010)

Tach auch


----------



## wissefux (5. November 2010)

Hopi schrieb:


> Hast Du es jetzt selbst gesehen  und die Dinger für 400,- sind noch übler. Dann hoffe ich mal das ihr es auch ausgiebig nutzt, die meisten die ich kenne die so etwas im Keller haben, haben damit wenige Wochen gespielt und dann waren es nur noch Staubfänger.



wir werden wohl morgen nochmal hinfahren und auch die günstigeren ausgiebig testen.
die gefahr, dass sowas zum staubfänger mutiert, ist uns durchaus bewusst und leider nicht auszuschliessen. andererseits würde eine mitgliedschaft in einem fitnessstudio auch enorme kosten verursachen und auch hier kennen wir freunde, deren studio-vertrag zum  staubfänger mutierte 
insgesamt sehen wir für uns mehr vorteile für so ein gerät im keller als fürs studio ...


----------



## Hopi (5. November 2010)

ich kenne das! Als ich mit 18 das erste mal im Studio war, war das mehr, sagen wir mal sporadische Besuche  
Meine Kumpels waren auch nicht so die Macher. Nach 6 Monaten habe ich dann einen Trainingspartner gefunden und dann ging es ab 6 Tage die Woche 
2-3 Pro Tag also 3 + 3. Aber als ich dann KungFu anfing, merkte ich, dass Muskeln auch stören können.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. November 2010)

Apropos Muckibude: Da werde ich jetzt gleich mal zu einem kurzen Training hingehen


----------



## --bikerider-- (5. November 2010)

moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. November 2010)

Noch zwei Stunden bis zum w/e und Montag ist Frei-Tag


----------



## mzaskar (5. November 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> Im WP-Forum geht's schon wieder los



Wo denn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (5. November 2010)

Feierabend


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. November 2010)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Wo denn



Na hier!

Same procedure as every year


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. November 2010)

... Gute Nacht


----------



## wissefux (5. November 2010)

gn8


----------



## wissefux (6. November 2010)

und gleich wieder moin


----------



## mzaskar (6. November 2010)

Tach auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. November 2010)

Moin, Moin 

Jetzt hat uns die wettermässige Novembertristesse wohl erwischt


----------



## wissefux (6. November 2010)

yep. sind grade von unserer verkürzten gassi- runde zurück, bevor der große regen kommt ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. November 2010)

Lustisch: Heute kam eine E-Mail von DYNDNS mit dem freundlichen Hinweis, dass bald der Weihnachts-Online-Shopping-Hurrikan über die Server der Online-Shopping-Firmen hereinbrechen würde, und man mit der freundlichen Hilfe von DYNDNS entsprechende Vorsorge treffen sollte


----------



## wissefux (6. November 2010)

ich kenn nur dsds, gntm und TVTNSFDWADKHUWGNEMKAKVANBÜDLZ


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. November 2010)

Spintrainer-Einheit beendet


----------



## mzaskar (6. November 2010)

3h Outdooreinheit abgeschlossen 













So jetzt duschen und dann Schnitzel essen


----------



## caroka (6. November 2010)

War bestimmt schön!


----------



## mzaskar (6. November 2010)

caroka schrieb:


> War bestimmt schön!



Jepp


----------



## wissefux (6. November 2010)

boah, das kleine kanton hat unser schönes herbstwetter geklaut


----------



## ratte (6. November 2010)

Nicht nur, dass das Wetter hier zum Heulen ist, jetzt weigert sich auch noch mein neues Spielzeug vernünftig zu funktionieren.
Trittfrequenz will sich nicht initialisieren lassen und die USB-Schnittstelle wird von Win7 nicht erkannt. 

Und dann muss man hier auch noch solche Bilder von Touren bei schönen Wetter anschauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (6. November 2010)

ratte schrieb:


> Trittfrequenz will sich nicht initialisieren lassen und die USB-Schnittstelle wird von Win7 nicht erkannt. )



Das ist doch nichts neues


----------



## ratte (6. November 2010)

Lösungsvorschläge? 
Tipp: Auf Apple läuft das gar nicht.


----------



## mzaskar (6. November 2010)

ratte schrieb:


> Lösungsvorschläge?
> Tipp: Auf Apple läuft das gar nicht.



Doch mit Parallels


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. November 2010)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Doch mit Parallels



 Yepp, nutze Parallels 6, um Quicken, Polar, Technisat Mediaport und Garmin Mapsource unter OS X nutzen zu können, ist sehr ausgereift und  funkt perfekt.

@Stefan: Schön, dass Du wenigstens noch schönes Wetter hast

... mir ist zur Zeit aber 'eh nicht so nach Outdoor, weil ich eher anderen Hobbies nachgehe 

Gute Nacht


----------



## wissefux (7. November 2010)

moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. November 2010)

Moin Moin


----------



## mzaskar (7. November 2010)

Moin Moin Moin


----------



## ratte (7. November 2010)

Mahlzeit.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. November 2010)

Sonntags morgens um 10:00 in Deutschland oben ohne auf der A5...

... bei Tempo 280+, da ist die Welt noch in Ordnung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. November 2010)

Bin dann noch ausführlich Spin-Trainer gefahren 

Ich glaube ich muss demnächst mal nach Norwegen: [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bvOvd5wWMHY"]YouTube        - Flying Wingsuit - Take that Superman![/nomedia]


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. November 2010)

... und GN8


----------



## mzaskar (7. November 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> Bin dann noch ausführlich Spin-Trainer gefahren
> 
> Ich glaube ich muss demnächst mal nach Norwegen: YouTube        - Flying Wingsuit - Take that Superman!



  


Und gute Nacht


----------



## wissefux (8. November 2010)

moin


----------



## mzaskar (8. November 2010)

moin moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. November 2010)

moin moin moin

Der neue Mediaplayer von WD ist , weil man damit direkten Zugang zu Youtube hat und das Zeug auf dem Panel/Beamer wiedergeben kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. November 2010)

... und schon wieder Gute Nacht


----------



## wissefux (8. November 2010)

so schnell geht´s ...

ich schließe mich an. guts nächtle


----------



## wissefux (9. November 2010)

und schon bricht ein neuer tag an ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. November 2010)

Guten Morgen


----------



## mzaskar (9. November 2010)

Jetzetle  Moin ihr Frühchen


----------



## mzaskar (9. November 2010)

Hallooooooooooo

Erst in der Früh lärmen, dann nichts mehr den ganzen Tag


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. November 2010)

N'abend auch 

Taunus meldet Novembermistwetter 

Und der Fürst erklärt die diesjährigen Weihnachtsfeierlichkeiten für endgültig beend


----------



## mzaskar (9. November 2010)

Nee kommt noch


----------



## mzaskar (9. November 2010)

Ich Sache dann mal Adieu


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. November 2010)

Hoffentlich nur Gute Nacht und nicht Adieu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (9. November 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> Und der FÃ¼rst erklÃ¤rt die diesjÃ¤hrigen Weihnachtsfeierlichkeiten fÃ¼r endgÃ¼ltig beend



aber der tannenbaum wird doch erst im januar abgeholt 

habe die bodycraft xpress pro fÃ¼r 1550 â¬ bei sport thieme entdeckt. durch fracht + aufbau kommt es aber nahezu preisgleich mit ffm 
dafÃ¼r ist das teil dort in winter-weiÃ abgebildet und nicht in dem trÃ¼ben november-grau 
anfrage ob die farbe auch tatsÃ¤chlich weiÃ ist lÃ¤uft.
bleibt fÃ¼r mich noch offen, warum man bei 274 â¬ liefer + aufbau auch noch 109 â¬ fracht lÃ¶hnen soll 
ist liefern # fracht


----------



## mzaskar (9. November 2010)

wissefux schrieb:


> aber der tannenbaum wird doch erst im januar abgeholt
> 
> habe die bodycraft xpress pro fÃ¼r 1550 â¬ bei sport thieme entdeckt. durch fracht + aufbau kommt es aber nahezu preisgleich mit ffm
> dafÃ¼r ist das teil dort in winter-weiÃ abgebildet und nicht in dem trÃ¼ben november-grau
> ...



Kauf dir Freihanteln ein Sitzkissen fÃ¼r die Balance und wenn es denn sein muss eine Bank.      Ach ja eine Stange oder Griffe fÃ¼r  KlimmzÃ¼ge, einen Ball fÃ¼r rÃ¼cken und Bauch und du bist nicht mal bei der HÃ¤lfte der Kosten. Habe mir Gerade fÃ¼r 30 CHF ein Sitzkissen gekauft auf dem man viele Ãbungen machen kann ....   Einfach barfuss daraufstellen, Gleichgewicht halten und evtl. Kniebeugen und es ist anstrengend


----------



## wissefux (10. November 2010)

moin.
mzaskar, das klingt alles viel zu anstrengend


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. November 2010)

Guten Morgen 

Amateur-Kraftsportler aller Länder vereinigt Euch!


----------



## Lucafabian (10. November 2010)

demnächsts gehts so in den taunus....
http://auto.t-online.de/verkehrssic...er-fahrradfahrer-entwickelt/id_43310530/index


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. November 2010)

Das ist geklaut!

Das sieht genauso aus, wie die mobile Dauerwellenfönhaube meiner werten Frau Mutter in den siebziger Jahren!


----------



## mzaskar (10. November 2010)

Tach auch


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. November 2010)

Tauch ach


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. November 2010)

Apple News


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rocky_mountain (10. November 2010)

Geht so was im Taunus? 

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eM_B6JjZl7Y"]YouTube        - Ligurische Grenzkammstrasse mal etwas anders, anders... Teil3[/nomedia]


----------



## Hopi (10. November 2010)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Geht so was im Taunus?
> 
> YouTube        - Ligurische Grenzkammstrasse mal etwas anders, anders... Teil3



Wenn Du mit einem Tagebau Kohlebagger etwas Landschaftstuning betreibst bestimmt


----------



## rocky_mountain (10. November 2010)

Da können wenigstens keine Bäume quer gelegt werden.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. November 2010)

Man kann sein Moped auch am Zacken runterwerfen, sollte auch reichen, um es zu schrotten


----------



## Lucafabian (10. November 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> Man kann sein Moped auch am Zacken runterwerfen, sollte auch reichen, um es zu schrotten



bist du verrückt...das liegt dann nur im weg


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. November 2010)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> bist du verrückt...das liegt dann nur im weg



Ist aber mal was anderes, als die Baumstämme, die der Forst immer auf die Wege/Trails wirft


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (10. November 2010)

dann brauchst du aber noch ne eisensäge zusätzlich im rucksack


----------



## Hopi (10. November 2010)

nee Fux, dann nimmt er seinen Plasmaschneider


----------



## wissefux (10. November 2010)

eigentlich wollte ich jetzt zum thema winterschuhe kommen, aber es will ja keiner


----------



## Hopi (10. November 2010)

Winterschuhe?  Hier 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 bestimmt keine kalten Füsse.


----------



## wissefux (10. November 2010)

ich trage in der tat leichte wanderschuhe, wenn dick der schnee liegt. normale socken drin und gut ist. habe an den füßen noch nie gefroren.
hab übrigens meine ersten wp- punkte soeben im neuen fitnessstudio erstrampelt. die aufholjagd beginnt ...


----------



## Hopi (10. November 2010)

was hast Du denn nun?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. November 2010)

N'abend 

Bin auch gerade fertig mit Spin-Trainern


----------



## theobviousfaker (10. November 2010)

Hopi schrieb:


> Winterschuhe?  Hier
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wetten doch?  Gegen meine frierenden Füße is noch kein Kraut gewachsen


----------



## wissefux (10. November 2010)

Hopi schrieb:


> was hast Du denn nun?



meine guten alten kettler golf mit oma-super-breit-und-weich-sattel :kotz:

für diese qualen sollte es die doppelten punkte geben 

hab beim tiedje mal den kettler ergo race getestet. ist schon um welten angenehmer zu fahren. blöd nur, dass das schwungrad frei ist und ewig nachdreht. man sieht nicht mal mit bloßem auge, dass das ding immer noch rotiert  zu gefährlich für meine katzen 
das noch keiner auf die idee kam, einen vernünftigen schutz für das schwungrad anzubieten ... selbstbau ist nicht so mein ding ...


----------



## Hopi (10. November 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> N'abend
> 
> Bin auch gerade fertig mit Spin-Trainern



ich gehe gleich auf die Rolle.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (10. November 2010)

theobviousfaker schrieb:


> Wetten doch?  Gegen meine frierenden Füße is noch kein Kraut gewachsen



Man nehme einen Hammer und immer feste druuf uff die Zehen  das wird dann schön warm


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. November 2010)

Die  die Schweizer


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. November 2010)

Gute Nacht 

Ich werde noch ein wenig die Weihnachtsgaben genießen


----------



## wissefux (10. November 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich werde noch ein wenig die Weihnachtsgaben genießen



die , die fürsten 

gn8


----------



## mzaskar (10. November 2010)

Bettchen ich komme


----------



## wissefux (11. November 2010)

moin. werde mich dann mal den naturgewalten stellen ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. November 2010)

Guten Morgen 



wissefux schrieb:


> moin. werde mich dann mal den naturgewalten stellen ...



Go Fux, Go !!!  - Wir glauben an Dich und stehen hinter Dir  

Webasto läuft, trotz herbstwetterlichen Widrigkeiten konnte die Fahrt nach FFM und zurück in den letzten Tagen regelmässig oben ohne erfolgen


----------



## wissefux (11. November 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> Go Fux, Go !!!  - Wir glauben an Dich und stehen hinter Dir



hoffentlich schiebt mich dann heute mittag auch einer den berg wieder hoch


----------



## mzaskar (11. November 2010)

Moinmoin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. November 2010)

wissefux schrieb:


> hoffentlich schiebt mich dann heute mittag auch einer den berg wieder hoch



Das könnten die für heute Nachmittag angekündigten Sturm- und Orkanböen erledigen


----------



## wissefux (11. November 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> Das könnten die für heute Nachmittag angekündigten Sturm- und Orkanböen erledigen



die kommen aber wie üblich aus der falschen richtung, weshalb ihr ja anschieben sollt, wenn ihr schon hinter mir steht


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. November 2010)

Ein sehr leckerers, englisch gebratenes Rindersteack mit einem feinem Sösschen und Gnocchis, zwei Beilagensalate und ein Stück K-Kuchen später....


_*... *Bäuerchen* ! ! ! *_


----------



## mzaskar (11. November 2010)

Da kann ich nicht mithalten 

Bei mir gab es Ente gebraten mit schwarzer Sosse, gebratenen Nudeln und gemüse


----------



## wissefux (11. November 2010)

der sturm kommt mir etwas zu früh


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. November 2010)

wissefux schrieb:


> der sturm kommt mir etwas zu früh



Hast Du zu früh den Wind gesät?  

Tröste Dich: Wenn der Wind von vorne kommt, hat er es schwerer Dich umzupusten, als wenn er von der Seite kommen würde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (11. November 2010)

jetzt is es mir egal. ich war einfach schneller als der wind und bin trocken und wohlbehalten zu hause


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. November 2010)

wissefux schrieb:


> ... ich war einfach schneller als der wind ...



 W O W ! ! ! - Nicht nur schnell wie der Wind, sondern sogar noch schneller als der Wind


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. November 2010)

Bin auch noch trocken und oben ohne nach Hause gekommen


----------



## wissefux (11. November 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> Bin auch noch trocken und oben ohne nach Hause gekommen



und vermutlich schneller als der orkan


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. November 2010)

... ne, leider nicht 

Momentan sind auf der linken Spur wieder zu viele Möchtegern-Deppen unterwegs, die einem den Weg versperren


----------



## wissefux (11. November 2010)

da würd ich mich ans rechtsfahrgebot halten und vorbeiziehen 
ich kenn das, da ich selbst oft links fahren muß. rechts ist meist bei tempo 100 schluß, was dann vielen zu lahm ist. links kann man aber auch nicht gemütlich mit 120 cruisen, da man gefahr läuft andere aufzuhalten. für rechts rüber ist man aber schon zu schnell, also denken viele lmaa und cruisen weiter oder holen wie ich das letzte aus der karre raus, was aber für einige wenige immer noch zu lahm ist ...


----------



## ratte (11. November 2010)

Bäh, Wind von schräg vorne, gewürzt mit einer ordentlichen Portion nass. 

Dafür war die Martinsgans heute mittag eher ein größeres Exemplar und für unserer Kantine überraschend genießbar.  Die wurde dann auf dem Heimweg wieder halb abtrainiert.


----------



## mzaskar (11. November 2010)

Winter ist  wenn's draußen stürmt wird sich mal eben ein Rotwein eingeschenkt und aus den Resten im Kuhlschrank ein veritables Raclette gegönnt


----------



## mzaskar (11. November 2010)

TRON is back

Trailer #3 - via YouTube, auf http://www.apple.com/trailers  gibts auch ne 1080p Version http://bit.ly/cyCBUR

Daft Punk "Derezzed" Remix http://bit.ly/cghhAt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. November 2010)

Ich hab' vorhin erstmal das Macbook auf OS X 10.6.5 upgedatet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (11. November 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich hab' vorhin erstmal das Macbook auf OS X 10.6.5 upgedatet



mein alter imac ist ebenfalls uptodate


----------



## mzaskar (11. November 2010)

So ist es brav


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. November 2010)

"Die Päpstin" ist ein sehr guter Film 

... kommt gut in 1080p/24 mit DTS-HD Sound 

Jetzt aber gute Nacht


----------



## --bikerider-- (12. November 2010)

moin
ganz schön mistiges wetter


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. November 2010)

Gute Morgen 

Extrem mistiges Wetter


----------



## wissefux (12. November 2010)

wieso  mild, trocken und rückenwind. konnte für die hinfahrt nicht klagen.

und da heute freitag ist, kann kommen was will. na ja, zumindest theoretisch


----------



## wissefux (12. November 2010)

hier könnt ihr mal was gescheites erwerben 

hab soeben die bodycraft xpress pro mit beinpresse bei sport thieme bestellt. günstiger und in hell-silber (fast weiß) 
wenn einer z.b. ne stabhochsprunganlage für den heimischen garten braucht, kann sowas auch bei thieme bestellen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. November 2010)

wissefux schrieb:


> wieso  mild, trocken und rückenwind.




Mild - Korrekt 

Trocken - Fast, hat ein wenig getröpfelt, aber oben ohne war ok 

Rückenwind - Kann ich niicht beurteilen


----------



## mzaskar (12. November 2010)

Bääähhhh, nass und unfreundlich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopi (12. November 2010)

wissefux schrieb:


> hab soeben die bodycraft xpress pro mit beinpresse bei sport thieme bestellt. günstiger und in hell-silber (fast weiß)
> wenn einer z.b. ne stabhochsprunganlage für den heimischen garten braucht, kann sowas auch bei thieme bestellen



Wir kommen dann mal zu Probetraining


----------



## wissefux (12. November 2010)

Hopi schrieb:


> Wir kommen dann mal zu Probetraining



aber bitte nicht gleich den 90 kg block so heftig nach oben ziehen, dass er die kellerdecke durchschlägt


----------



## Hopi (12. November 2010)

ich mache doch nur noch ganz wenig Gewicht  ich will doch keine Masse mehr aufbauen 

Ach ja, mit 90kg habe ich damals beim Latissimus aufgehört  aber frag mich nicht wie meine ersten freien Klimmzüge zu dem Zeitpunkt aussahen  WIE EIN FROSCH DER DIE LEITER HOCH WILL


----------



## Hopi (12. November 2010)

Fux in 3 Wochen


----------



## wissefux (12. November 2010)

Hopi schrieb:


> Fux in 3 Wochen



gib mir 6 , das ding kommt ja erst in ca. 3 wochen


----------



## Hopi (12. November 2010)

wissefux schrieb:


> gib mir 6 ,



Ok, aber nur weil Du es bist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. November 2010)

wissefux schrieb:


> gib mir 6



Das heisst doch: "Gimme 5"  

Apropos Muckibude: Da komm' ich gerade her


----------



## Hopi (12. November 2010)

Fürst
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Fux 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Hopi


----------



## mzaskar (12. November 2010)

Arnold's


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. November 2010)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Arnold's



Lieber Arnaud's


----------



## mzaskar (12. November 2010)

http://www.arnaudsrestaurant.com/


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. November 2010)

mzaskar schrieb:


> http://www.arnaudsrestaurant.com/



Genau Selbiges meinte ich 

Ich bin aber länger, genauer gesagt 24 Jahre, nicht da gewesen. Somit kann ich nicht sagen, ob es noch so exquisit (natürlich für amerikanische Verhältnisse) wie damals ist


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. November 2010)

Gute Nacht 

Der morgige Samstag wird wie jedes Jahr um diese Zeit, mal wieder kein Frei-Tag sein


----------



## wissefux (13. November 2010)

morsche.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. November 2010)

Moin


----------



## mzaskar (13. November 2010)

tach auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. November 2010)

iTunes 10.1 war gestern Abend auch verfügbar.

Das neue OS für iPad ist noch nicht da.


----------



## mzaskar (13. November 2010)

auf das warte ich eigentlich


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. November 2010)

... scheint aber dieses w/e noch nicht zu kommen, wenn man den neuesten Nachrichten im I-net Glauben schenkt.

Es gab angeblich noch einen WLAN-Bug und Apple hat gestern einen GM released.

Was für ein Mistwetter da draussen, aber egal, ich muss eh gleich nach FFM ins Officium.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. November 2010)

... ach so: Fertig mit Spin-Trainern


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. November 2010)

War ein anstrengender, aber erfolgreicher Tag  

Schaue gerade noch "Harry Brown" mit Michael Kaine auf Blu Ray, ein sehr empfehlenswerter Film 

Gute Nacht


----------



## wissefux (13. November 2010)

gn8


----------



## wissefux (14. November 2010)

und morsche. ein guter, wie mir scheint


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. November 2010)

Moin 



wissefux schrieb:


> ein guter, wie mir scheint



... zumindest schon mal, wenn man das Wetter mit dem Gestrigen vergleicht


----------



## --bikerider-- (14. November 2010)

moin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. November 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> Das neue OS für iPad ist noch nicht da.





mzaskar schrieb:


> auf das warte ich eigentlich



Done


----------



## mzaskar (14. November 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> Done



öhm hier noch nicht


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. November 2010)

Tja dann wirst DU wohl auch noch ein bis zwei Wochen warten müssen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. November 2010)

... fertisch mit Sporteln


----------



## wissefux (14. November 2010)

wow, was für ein sound herr wahltho


----------



## wondermike (14. November 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> War ein anstrengender, aber erfolgreicher Tag
> 
> Schaue gerade noch "Harry Brown" mit Michael Kaine auf Blu Ray, ein sehr empfehlenswerter Film
> 
> Gute Nacht



Wie? Auch schon im 21. Jahrhundert angekommen? Glückwunsch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (14. November 2010)

War das anstrengend


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. November 2010)

Was denn?


----------



## --bikerider-- (14. November 2010)

wondermike schrieb:


> Wie? Auch schon im 21. Jahrhundert angekommen? Glückwunsch!



es lebt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. November 2010)

wissefux schrieb:


> wow, was für ein sound herr wahltho



 Merci 

Wo hast Du mich denn gehört?


----------



## wondermike (14. November 2010)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> es lebt



Hiiiiilfeeeeee!!!!!


----------



## wissefux (14. November 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> Merci
> 
> Wo hast Du mich denn gehört?



2 minuten vor meinem post bist du den gagernring hoch, natürlich oben ohne


----------



## bone peeler (14. November 2010)

Mahlzeit.. wollt mich auch mal wieder melden... zuviele Probleme in letzter Zeit.. ist einfach nicht mein Jahr :/

GN8!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. November 2010)

N' Abend Bone 

Tja es gibt eben leider manchmal auch miese Zeiten  Wo drückt denn der Schuh überall, wenn man fragen darf 

Gute Nacht @All


----------



## bone peeler (14. November 2010)

mhh... einer meiner bestern Freunde im März gestorben, mein Vater im September und nun hat sich meine Frau von mir getrennt... *hachja* ... Life Sucks ...


----------



## bone peeler (14. November 2010)

ähm... ihr könnt ruhig weiterreden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (15. November 2010)

moin.
oh je, na hoffentlich geht für dich bald die sonne wieder auf. kann ja eigentlich nur noch besser werden ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. November 2010)

Moin



bone peeler schrieb:


> mhh... einer meiner bestern Freunde im März gestorben, mein Vater im September und nun hat sich meine Frau von mir getrennt... *hachja* ... Life Sucks ...



Ohje, das tut mir alles wirklich leid


----------



## Hopi (15. November 2010)

bone peeler schrieb:


> mhh... einer meiner bestern Freunde im März gestorben, mein Vater im September und nun hat sich meine Frau von mir getrennt... *hachja* ... Life Sucks ...



Das tut mir auch Leid für dich.


----------



## mzaskar (15. November 2010)

Moinmoin 

@ Bone 

Lebbe geht weiter


----------



## bone peeler (15. November 2010)

Mosche...

natürlich gehts Leben weiter. 

Vielleicht klappt ja nun mal alles wieder und ich bekomme die von mir anvisierte Wohnung etc. und dann wird das schon wieder


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. November 2010)

Wird schon werden


----------



## vierauge (15. November 2010)

Kopf hoch,auch wenn der Hals dreckig ist.

Es kann nur besser werden.

Alles gute.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. November 2010)

iOS 4.2 fügt dem iPad schon ein paar gute Funktionen hinzu


----------



## mzaskar (15. November 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> iOS 4.2 fügt dem iPad schon ein paar gute Funktionen hinzu


Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr, ich warte immer noch  die meisten Funktionen kenne ich ja bereits vom iPhone ..... Mit ein Grund, das ich enttäuscht vom iPhone bin sind die Features die es auf dem iPhone, aber nicht aif dem iPad gibt .....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. November 2010)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr, ich warte immer noch



Selbst schuld


----------



## Lucafabian (15. November 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> iOS 4.2 fügt dem iPad schon ein paar gute Funktionen hinzu



ich seh aus der sicht eines iphone Benutzers...

da kannst lockcalandar und pdanet nicht mehr nutzen...es sei den du nimmst in kauf das es nach nem neustart an den rechner muß..bei mir gibts vorerst kein 4.2


was sind denn die tollen neuen sachen....erzähl doch mal ...mir ist das nicht wirklich klar...außer das ich bei you tube bewerten kann


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. November 2010)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> was sind denn die tollen neuen sachen



Von "toll" habe ich nichts geschrieben 

Ich habe mich bewusst in meiner Aussage zurückgehalten. Es gibt einige Features, die ich aber gut finde.

Wirklich gut finde ich die Synchronisation über Mobileme und die Möglichkeit Apps in Ordner zu organisieren.

Die Multitasking-Fähigkeit brauche ich nicht unbedingt.

Ansonsten ist m.E. das iPad allgemein schneller und das WLAN stabiler geworden.

Mzaskar hat es ja auch aus der Sicht eines iPhone Nutzers geschrieben und er wartet eben auf bestimmte Funktionen, die ihm beim iPad bisher fehlen, was mir als Nicht-iPhone-Nutzer abgeht.


----------



## mzaskar (15. November 2010)

Das iPad lauft noch auf einer Version 3.x.x daher fehlen so Dinge wie Ordner anlegen, oder Multitasking und verschiedene Apps (iMovie) laufen erst ab Version 4.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. November 2010)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Das iPad lauft noch auf einer Version 3.x.x daher fehlen so Dinge wie Ordner anlegen, oder Multitasking...



Ich glaube so weit waren wir hier alle schon


----------



## mzaskar (15. November 2010)

pah, dann eben nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (15. November 2010)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Das iPad lauft noch auf einer Version 3.x.x daher fehlen so Dinge wie Ordner anlegen, oder Multitasking und verschiedene Apps (iMovie) laufen erst ab Version 4.



nix was nicht mit nem jailbreak zu lösen wäre....


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. November 2010)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> nix was nicht mit nem jailbreak zu lösen wäre....



 Wieso Jailbreak, einfach 4.2 auf dem iPad installieren 

Und ein Jailbreak hilft Dir in Bezug auf iMovie auf dem iPad m.W. auch nicht, oder?


----------



## mzaskar (15. November 2010)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> nix was nicht mit nem jailbreak zu lösen wäre....


 so etwas mache ich nicht....das ist doch illegal 

Und außerdem kaufe ich Apple damit ich ebne nicht dauernd irgendwelche Dinge machen muss damit es funktioniert


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. November 2010)

mzaskar schrieb:


> so etwas mache ich nicht....das ist doch illegal



Das ist m.E. Quatsch 



mzaskar schrieb:


> Und außerdem kaufe ich Apple damit ich ebne nicht dauernd irgendwelche Dinge machen muss damit es funktioniert



Das lasse ich gelten 

Ich überleg' momentan mir ein Apple iOS Developer Account zu holen, dann habe ich Zugriff auf alle Betas


----------



## rocky_mountain (15. November 2010)

mzaskar schrieb:


> so etwas mache ich nicht....das ist doch illegal
> 
> Und außerdem kaufe ich Apple damit ich ebne nicht dauernd irgendwelche Dinge machen muss damit es funktioniert



Von was träumst du denn nachts?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. November 2010)

Ich mach mich gleich mal auf den Spin-Trainer 

Avatar Extended ist heute angekommen


----------



## wissefux (15. November 2010)

lange einheit heute 
gn8


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. November 2010)

Moin 



wissefux schrieb:


> lange einheit heute
> gn8



Avatar Extended ist > 3h


----------



## mzaskar (16. November 2010)

Moin  
Bestimmt Post nummer 1 & 2 im neuen Heim


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. November 2010)

Könnte gut sein 

Da waren aber anscheinend auch wieder IT-Amateure am Werk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (16. November 2010)

moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. November 2010)

Schneller ist es hier aber nicht unbedingt geworden


----------



## Lucafabian (16. November 2010)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Und außerdem kaufe ich Apple damit ich ebne nicht dauernd irgendwelche Dinge machen muss damit es funktioniert



naja du lädst dir ja auch apps runter..nur machst du's bei itunes und ich zusärtzlich auch bei cydia...die apps lädst dir doch runter weil die paar die mitgeliefert werden nicht ausreichend sind....du mußt das iphone also doch für dich anpassen, was ja auch gut ist. die meisten sachen gibts ja auch bei itunes, nur eben pdanet nicht und auch keinen lockcalandar...alles andere von cydia ist nicht notwendig...vielleicht noch sbsettings, dann siehst was an- und was ausgeschaltet ist, bzw. kannst auch ohne viel aufwand an und auschalten. alles andere sind mehr oder weniger spielereien....nun ists natürlich auch so das junx gern spielen, ob nun mit frauen , mit nem iphone oder golf


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. November 2010)

"You are now registered as an Apple developer" 

... und ab auf den Spin-Trainer


----------



## wissefux (16. November 2010)

... und gleich runter vom hometrainer ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. November 2010)

wissefux schrieb:


> ... und gleich runter vom hometrainer ...



dito


----------



## wissefux (16. November 2010)

nacht


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. November 2010)

wissefux schrieb:


> nacht



auch


----------



## wissefux (17. November 2010)

morgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. November 2010)

moin, moin


----------



## wissefux (17. November 2010)

frisch im schatten aber endlich mal wieder trocken ...


----------



## mzaskar (17. November 2010)

Tach auch, satt verschlafen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. November 2010)

Boahh habe ich heute Nacht beschi$$en geschlafen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. November 2010)

Mahlzeit 

Currywurst XXL, Pommes rot/weiss & Krautsalat 

** Bäuerchen ! ! ! **


----------



## mzaskar (17. November 2010)

Irgendetwas aus dem Wok mit eistee ..... Jetzt ist mir schlecht .... War wohl doch Katze :kotz:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. November 2010)

Mann weckt seine Ehefrau mitten in der Nacht und reicht ihr Kopfschmerztabletten.

Sie: Liebling, ich habe doch überhaupt keine Kopfschmerzen.

Er: Na dann ...


----------



## mzaskar (17. November 2010)




----------



## wissefux (17. November 2010)

mzaskar schrieb:


> War wohl doch Katze :kotz:


----------



## wissefux (17. November 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> Mann weckt seine Ehefrau mitten in der Nacht und reicht ihr Kopfschmerztabletten.
> 
> Sie: Liebling, ich habe doch überhaupt keine Kopfschmerzen.
> 
> Er: Na dann ...



dann was


----------



## wissefux (17. November 2010)

dunkel  ab auf die rolle :kotz:


----------



## mzaskar (17. November 2010)

wissefux schrieb:


>


 
uups, sorry


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. November 2010)

mzaskar schrieb:


> War wohl doch Katze :kotz:



 

... Schweizer eben


----------



## wissefux (17. November 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... Schweizer eben



die essen alles, was die chinesen kochen 

so, feddisch für heut. nur ne kleine einheit, aber besser als keine ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. November 2010)

... heute mal keine Einheit, es ist mal wieder ein Ruhetag angesagt


----------



## ratte (17. November 2010)

Ich lege gerade ein paar Zwangsruhetage ein. 
Einmal pro Winter wohl obligatorisch. 

Das Forum läuft noch nicht wirklich wieder rund, oder? Ich hoffe, der Serverumzug ist bald erfolgreich abgeschlossen. Scheint ja eine längere Angelegenheit zu sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. November 2010)

@Radde: Gute Besserung 

@All: Gute Nacht Ihr Lieben


----------



## wissefux (17. November 2010)

winter  was macht die radde nur, wenn der winter wirklich da ist 
gn8


----------



## wissefux (18. November 2010)

morsche


----------



## wissefux (18. November 2010)

leichter niesel, ich habs aber mal wieder auf 2 rädern durchgezogen. ist ja schließlich winterpokal


----------



## mzaskar (18. November 2010)

Moinmoin ihr lieben


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. November 2010)

Morgääähhhnn heute mal lange gepennt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. November 2010)

Fertisch mit eineer ausführlichen Spintrainer-Einheit  

Gute Nacht


----------



## wissefux (19. November 2010)

so, einmal müssen wir noch für diese woche ...


----------



## wissefux (19. November 2010)

moin, der halbe weg wäre geschafft. jetzt heißt es warten auf den feierabend und dann wieder heimradeln


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. November 2010)

Guten Morgen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. November 2010)

wissefux schrieb:


> ... jetzt heißt es warten auf den feierabend ...



Welch Bürde und Verantwortung


----------



## wissefux (19. November 2010)

einer muß es ja machen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. November 2010)

Toll, dass Du Dich dafür aufopferst


----------



## wissefux (19. November 2010)

manchmal ist das echt hart. heute geht's aber


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. November 2010)

Gestern habe ich übrigens bei Vodafone zwei iPhone 4 32 GB geordert:

Eins für meinen Filius und Eins für mich. A. möchte wahrscheinlich auch noch einen Upgrade


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (19. November 2010)

da kannste dich ja mit deinem filius per facetime unterhalten


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. November 2010)

Die Frage ist nur, ob er Wert drauf legt


----------



## wissefux (19. November 2010)

auf facetime oder die unterhaltung an sich  
duckundwech


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. November 2010)

wissefux schrieb:


> auf facetime oder die unterhaltung an sich



Sowohl als auch - Ich bin halt Realist


----------



## wissefux (19. November 2010)

wenn a. dann auch eins hat, kann sie mir per facetime anleitung an der kraftstation geben


----------



## wissefux (19. November 2010)

bald ist die tagesaufgabe erfüllt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. November 2010)

Bei mir dauert es noch ca. 1 1/2 Stunden.


----------



## wissefux (19. November 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> Bei mir dauert es noch ca. 1 1/2 Stunden.



dito. ist aber bald


----------



## wissefux (19. November 2010)

so, der letzte macht gleich das licht aus ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. November 2010)

Tja, ich mach' hier heute in FFM das Licht, ab Montag bin ich in Eschborn.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (19. November 2010)

weekend


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. November 2010)

Yepp - weekend


----------



## mzaskar (19. November 2010)

nice


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. November 2010)

Gute Nacht 

Apple hat gestern den iOS 4.2.1 GM an die Entwickler verteilt.


----------



## mzaskar (19. November 2010)

Gute Nacht


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. November 2010)

... und gleich wieder Guten Morgen


----------



## wissefux (20. November 2010)

moin. was entwickelst du denn für steve


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. November 2010)

wissefux schrieb:


> moin. was entwickelst du denn für steve



Weiss ich noch nicht, erstmal teste ich iOS Betas


----------



## mzaskar (20. November 2010)

Heute gibt es Käsefondue  nur bin ich nicht viel kgefahren in diesem Jahr, daher bin ich recht unsicher was ich anziehen muss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. November 2010)

Temperatur- oder Bekleidungsgrössenmässig?


----------



## mzaskar (20. November 2010)

Beides


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. November 2010)

Mein iPhone ist vorhin schon gekommen


----------



## wissefux (20. November 2010)

willkommen im club


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. November 2010)

So Tapatalk ist auch installiert


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. November 2010)

Installation, inkl. Update auf iOS 4.2.1 ist soweit durch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. November 2010)

Avatar Extended ist goil


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. November 2010)

Crank 1 Extended (FSK18) mit DTS HD Sound kommt auch gut 

Gute Nacht


----------



## mzaskar (21. November 2010)

Fondue essen ist auch goil


----------



## wissefux (21. November 2010)

morsche


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. November 2010)

Guten Morgen


----------



## mzaskar (21. November 2010)

Tach auch


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. November 2010)

Mahlzeit


----------



## mzaskar (21. November 2010)

Die nach dem Fondue, vor der Abfahrt Bilder

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=7770693&postcount=48


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. November 2010)

N' Abend


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. November 2010)

Gute Nacht 

Die letzten drei Tage war ich faul, aber morgen wird wieder gesportelt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. November 2010)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Die nach dem Fondue, vor der Abfahrt Bilder



Das obligatorische WP-K-Fondue? 

Und sind alle wieder heil runter gekommen?

Jetzt aber endgültig GN8 

... Morgen in der Frühe gibt's eine Expedition ins fremde & wilde Eschborn


----------



## mzaskar (21. November 2010)

yepp, ale gut angekommen und btw. Käsefondue sorgt für einen tiefen Schwerpunkt 

Viel Spass in Eschborn ...... ihr Steuerflüchtigen ..... sag noch mal eine Firma in D etwas ueber die Schweiz


----------



## wissefux (22. November 2010)

moin. heute früh wird trotz trockenem wetter nicht gesportelt. hab einfach keinen bock auf das, was aus südlicher richtung auf uns zu kommt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. November 2010)

Guten Morgen 

Heute Morgen ist hoffentlich noch oben ohne möglich


----------



## mzaskar (22. November 2010)

Moinmoin 

Der Süden meldet: Nass, kalt und dunkel draußen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. November 2010)

Moin, gut in Eschborn gelandet.


----------



## wartool (22. November 2010)

uiuiui wahltho.. bedeutet das, daß Du Dich jetzt morgens immer in der langen Schlange auf der A66 anstellst?? Oder kommst Du übers Land (Schwalbach bzw Sulzbach) angereist?

Wenn Du mal mit dem Radl da bist und nach Feierabend in den Taunus willst.. lass es mich wissen  mein Heimweg führt durch Eschborn


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. November 2010)

wartool schrieb:


> uiuiui wahltho.. bedeutet das, daß Du Dich jetzt morgens immer in der langen Schlange auf der A66 anstellst??



Nein, wenn ich vierrädrig anreise, fahre ich so früh, dass es noch keinen Stau gibt 

Wir können gerne mal bei besserem Wetter einen gemeinsamen feierabendlichen Taunusritt anstreben


----------



## wissefux (22. November 2010)

glaube es wird langsam zeit für spikes ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. November 2010)

... das glaube ich auch  

Im 20. Stock über eine freischwebende Brücke mit Glasgeländern zu laufen ist schon interessant


----------



## mzaskar (22. November 2010)

Das ist doch etwas für Hopi


----------



## Hopi (22. November 2010)

Was ist etwas für mich? Die 20 Stockwerke  wenn es schön aussieht bestimmt.


----------



## mzaskar (22. November 2010)

Glasgeländer


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. November 2010)

Genau - Glasgeländer 

... zusätzlich habe ich auch Turbo-Panaromaaufzug von EG nach 20 (wurde inzwischen sogar schon leicht gedrosselt  ) im Programm


----------



## Hopi (22. November 2010)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Glasgeländer



Und?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. November 2010)

Gute Nacht


----------



## wissefux (22. November 2010)

gn8


----------



## mzaskar (23. November 2010)

Erster  

Moinmoin


----------



## wissefux (23. November 2010)

einen wunderschönen guten morgen am heutigen frei-tag


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. November 2010)

Guten Morgääähhhnnn


----------



## mzaskar (23. November 2010)

Good day 

[ame="http://vimeo.com/12714406"]Dad Life on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## Lucafabian (23. November 2010)

wissefux schrieb:


> einen wunderschönen guten morgen am heutigen frei-tag



heut ist doch kein frei-tag


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. November 2010)

Info zu iOS 4.2.1 für die Jailbreak-Fans unter uns: Klick!


----------



## Hopi (23. November 2010)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Good day



sehr geil das Video


----------



## ratte (23. November 2010)

Ich weiß gerade nich, ob mir nach  oder  zumute sein soll. 
Nächste Woche Abendteuerurlaub auf Firmenkosten. 
Nicht nur, dass hier in D schon Terrorwarnung wegen möglicher Angriffe Ende des Monats herrschen, nö, jetzt schlagen sich heute die Leute im Zielland wieder die Köppe ein.  Nachdem beim ersten Versuch im Oktober der Kunde einen Tag vor Abflug abgesagt hatte, jetzt sowas. 
Bin ja mal gespannt, ob ich Montag abend im Flieger nach Seoul sitze.

So, musste mal raus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (23. November 2010)

Hmm, könnte mir vorstellen, das nicht


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. November 2010)

Gute Nacht


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. November 2010)

... und gleich wieder Guten Morgen


----------



## wissefux (24. November 2010)

moin.

der winter kann kommen ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. November 2010)

... der kann ruhig da bleiben, wo er ist


----------



## wissefux (24. November 2010)

wird er aber nicht ...


----------



## mzaskar (24. November 2010)

Ist schon da 

Morsche


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. November 2010)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Ist schon da



 Super - Dann behalte ihn mal bei Dir und passe gut auf ihn auf


----------



## Lucafabian (24. November 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> Super - Dann behalte ihn mal bei Dir und passe gut auf ihn auf



paperlapupp...lasst ihn endlich auch nach deutschlend rein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. November 2010)

Currywurst mit Pommes Rot/Weiss zum Mittag ist doch immer wieder


----------



## mzaskar (24. November 2010)

Nachdem ich gestern feststellen musste, dass meine Skihose eingelaufen ist, gab es heute nur Salat


----------



## Hopi (24. November 2010)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Nachdem ich gestern feststellen musste, dass meine Skihose eingelaufen ist, gab es heute nur Salat



Sind da wieder diese kleinen bösen Kalorien bei dir eingebrochen und haben die Sachen enger genäht 

Ich habe sie überlistet  ich habe die Hose extra groß genommen so viel Faden haben die nicht


----------



## mzaskar (24. November 2010)

scheint so  diese bösen, bösen, bösen dinger diese


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. November 2010)

Wie nennt man den Umtrunk, den ein Vater anlässlich der Geburt seines Kindes veranstaltet?

.... "Erzeugerabfüllung".


----------



## wissefux (24. November 2010)

'nacht ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. November 2010)

wissefux schrieb:


> 'nacht ...



Dito


----------



## wissefux (25. November 2010)

morsche


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. November 2010)

Guten Morgen 

Scheint ja doch nicht glatt draussen zu sein


----------



## wissefux (25. November 2010)

war nur nass uff de gass ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. November 2010)

Haben wir wohl Glück gehabt. A. war gestern Abend in Ruppsch und das zog's schon an 

Morgen ist Frei-Tag, da werde ich die Winterumrüstaktion machen: Spike-Laufradsatz vorbereiten und Spike-Reifen auf die Alltagsschl*mpe von meinem Filius 

... und es ist nicht ausgeschlossen, das ich den Montag auch noch zum Frei-Tag machen werde


----------



## mzaskar (25. November 2010)

Moinmoin


----------



## mzaskar (25. November 2010)

Klopfklopfklopf


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. November 2010)

N'abend 

Fertisch mit Spin-Trainern 

... und morgen ist Frei-Tag


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. November 2010)

... Gute Nacht


----------



## wissefux (25. November 2010)

gn8, morgen ist leider kein frei-tag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. November 2010)

wissefux schrieb:


> gn8, morgen ist leider kein frei-tag



... von wegen, Morgen ist selbstverständlich Frei-tag 

Gute Nacht


----------



## mzaskar (26. November 2010)

Eingetragen


----------



## wissefux (26. November 2010)

nix da frei-tag. dafür ein halber spike-tag 

moin.


----------



## mzaskar (26. November 2010)

tachchen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. November 2010)

...  auch  

Hier ist es ganz leicht weiss


----------



## Hopi (26. November 2010)

Da ist doch noch kein Schnee , dass ist ja gerade mal gezuckert.


----------



## mzaskar (26. November 2010)

Kaum schneit es und die Strassen sind weiß, regiert das Chaos. Bus verspätet, Zug verpasst, zu spät im Meeting und noch kalte Füße :Mad:


----------



## Hopi (26. November 2010)

ist doch wie jedes mal


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. November 2010)

Die weisse Schei$$e ist zum Glück hier schon fast wieder weggetaut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. November 2010)

Gute Nacht


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. November 2010)

... und gleicher wieder Guten Morgen


----------



## mzaskar (27. November 2010)

Tach auch  kalt ist es in Germanien


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. November 2010)

... wem sagst Du das?


----------



## caroka (27. November 2010)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Kaum schneit es und die Strassen sind weiß, regiert das Chaos. Bus verspätet, Zug verpasst, zu spät im Meeting und noch kalte Füße :Mad:


Du warst zu früh unterwegs. Um 9.00 kam man gut durch.


----------



## mzaskar (28. November 2010)

Besser ist das 


Guten Morgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (28. November 2010)

moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. November 2010)

Moin Moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. November 2010)

... mein Filius hat seit gestern auch endlich sein iPhone 4


----------



## --bikerider-- (28. November 2010)

zurück von der ersten Schnee-Feldberg-Tour 

war geil die schneebedeckten Trails zu ,,bügeln,,


----------



## habkeinnick (28. November 2010)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> zurück von der ersten Schnee-Feldberg-Tour
> 
> war geil die schneebedeckten Trails zu ,,bügeln,,



nicht schlecht Herr Specht ;-)


----------



## habkeinnick (28. November 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> Moin Moin



Mahlzeit


----------



## habkeinnick (28. November 2010)

wissefux schrieb:


> moin



Gude


----------



## ratte (28. November 2010)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> war geil die schneebedeckten Trails zu ,,bügeln,,


Die Trails waren ja auch das einzige, was ordentlich zu fahren ging.  Die WABs waren da eher blankpoliert und nur zum Hochfahren geeignet. 

Aber schee war's oben. Schnee satt bei Sonnenschein. 
...und dann kam die Abfahrt. *bibber*


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. November 2010)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> Mahlzeit





habkeinnick schrieb:


> Gude



N' Abend 

Heute war mal wieder der obligatorische Besuch des Weihnachtsmarktes in fbh angesagt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. November 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> N' Abend




Gute Nacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (28. November 2010)

Der ist gut ...


"Angela 'Teflon' Merkel"


aus Wikki Leaks


----------



## wissefux (29. November 2010)

moin. ich glaube, heute wirds noch richtig weiß ...


----------



## --bikerider-- (29. November 2010)

wissefux schrieb:


> moin. ich glaube, heute wirds noch richtig weiß ...



dito


moin


----------



## mzaskar (29. November 2010)

und weiss


Guten Morgen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. November 2010)

Guten Morgen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. November 2010)

mzaskar schrieb:


> ... aus Wikki Leaks



Schon lustig, was da so ans Tageslicht kommt


----------



## mzaskar (29. November 2010)

aber schon peinlich, das diese Daten in die Öffentlichkeit gelangen.


----------



## wissefux (29. November 2010)

man nenne mir mal ein snowboarderfreundliches (so wenig schlepplifte wie möglich, am besten gar keine  ) skigebiet in der schweiz, das man auch bezahlen kann ...


----------



## ratte (29. November 2010)

Akut könnte man schon fast wieder Feldberg empfehlen. 

Wenn's auch nach Frankreich rüber gehen darf: Portes du Soleil. 
Steht bei uns diesen Winter wieder auf der Liste.

Brrr, ich hoffe, dass heute nachmittag die Startbahn wieder frei ist. Sonst komme ich gar nicht erst weg.
Aber nochmehr hoffe ich, Samstag wieder in Frankfurt zu landen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (29. November 2010)

am feldi würd ich mich sogar mit nem schlepper begnügen 

frankreich hatten wir noch nicht ins auge gefasst. wie weit ist es denn zu fahren bis portes du soleil ?

sei doch froh, wenn du nicht hier raus kommst. korea ist definitiv nicht grade der place to be


----------



## ratte (29. November 2010)

wissefux schrieb:


> am feldi würd ich mich sogar mit nem schlepper begnügen


Im Notfall tuts auch Laufen.



> frankreich hatten wir noch nicht ins auge gefasst. wie weit ist es denn zu fahren bis portes du soleil ?


Von hier etwa 550 km bis Chatel (Hotel Le Schuss, direkt am Ende der Piste/Gondel , einfach und bezahlbar, zumindest Feb 2010), auf die Schweizer Seite ist's etwas kürzer, Morgins etwas weiter. Riesiges Gebiet, welches wir an einem verlängerten Wochenende nur partiell erkunden konnten. 
Als Vergleich: Mayrhofen, AUT, ist etwa die gleiche Entfernung.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. November 2010)

Habe gerade die diesjährige Schneeräumpremiere hinter mir


----------



## wissefux (29. November 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> Habe gerade die diesjährige Schneeräumpremiere hinter mir



was freu ich mich schon darauf . aber erst mal heimradeln


----------



## mzaskar (29. November 2010)

Wie lange willst du Urlaub machen und was soll das Skigebiet sonst noch so können, ausser günstig sein? 


Willst du eher flache, breite Piste oder steile, Enge Pisten?
Darf es anspruchsvoll oder einfach sein?
Willst duauch Tiefschneespass?
Wie sieht es mit Hüttenhalligalli aus?
Achja, Vierbeiner erlaubt?
Soll es auch einen Park geben, mit kickern und Rails?
.....
Ich könnte Flims Laax ins Rennen werfen oder Davos mit seinen verschiedenen Gebieten. Es gibt in der Schweiz nicht die grossen Skiarenen wie z.B. in Osterreich. Alternativ werfe ich das Sella Gebiet in Südtirol / Covara in die Runde, was aufjedenfall die Anfahrt lohnt.

Zurück zur schweiz, die Liftpreise sind meiner Meinung nach vergleichbar zu anderen Alpengebieten. Da jedoch der Euro etwas schwachbrüstig daherkommt, sind die Hotel und Lebenshaltungskosten in der Schweiz höher. Das hat wiederum nichts mit den Skigebieten zu tun .....


----------



## wissefux (29. November 2010)

mzaskar schrieb:


> *Wielands* willst du Urlaub machen, und was soll es sonst noch so können?



 ich brauch mal eben nen übersetzer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. November 2010)

Er meinte wohl "Wie lange"


----------



## mzaskar (29. November 2010)

wissefux schrieb:


> ich brauch mal eben nen übersetzer


 
siehe meine Änderungen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. November 2010)

@Mzaskar: Wir müssten bei Gelegenheit mal über die Urlaubsplanung für das kommende Jahr reden 

Das mit der Luberon-Hütte gestaltet sich ja anscheinend leider etwas schwierig


----------



## wissefux (29. November 2010)

wir wollen für 7 tage fahren. deshalb nicht ganz so weit, um die 700 km.
gerne breite pisten. steil kann es auch mal sein, am liebsten aber mittelsteil, also rot. wobei das je nach gebiet immer relativ ist ...
vom panoram würde ich sehr gerne mal grindelwald, zermatt oder saas fee in der schweiz sehen. wobei das wohl sehr überlaufen und entsprechend teuer sein dürfte.
gröden liefert sicher auch ne coole umgebung, ist aber etwas weiter.
es kann auch gerne ruhiger sein. aus dem halli galli alter sind wir raus 
zuletzt waren wir in fiss. ein beschauliches nettes örtchen mit einem schönen skigebiet.
flims laax falera sieht auf der karte ähnlich aus.
mal was neues probieren wäre auch mal wieder nett ...


----------



## mzaskar (29. November 2010)

wissefux schrieb:


> wir wollen für 7 tage fahren. deshalb nicht ganz so weit, um die 700 km.
> gerne breite pisten. steil kann es auch mal sein, am liebsten aber mittelsteil, also rot. wobei das je nach gebiet immer relativ ist ...
> vom panoram würde ich sehr gerne mal grindelwald, zermatt oder saas fee in der schweiz sehen. wobei das wohl sehr überlaufen und entsprechend teuer sein dürfte.
> gröden liefert sicher auch ne coole umgebung, ist aber etwas weiter.
> ...



In Flims hast du alles und es ist sehr Snowboard freundlich  


Dort kann man dann auch mal einen Abstecher nach Obersax, Disentis oder auch Lenzerheide machen, mit dem PW ca 40 min ein Weg...

Grindelwald, geht wahrscheinlich wenn du nach Mürren gehst zum Wohnen ... Die anderen Dörfer dürften eher hochpreisg sein. St. Moritz fällt flach, da iden Anfahrt wohl etwas lang ist. 

Achja Davos ist eigentlich auchzu empfehlen, da es dort mehere Skigebiete hat Parsenn, Jakobshorn, Madrisa, Pischa und Schatzalp (entschleunigtes Skigebiet ) Alle gebiete sind untershiedlich und haben ihren eigenen Reiz, dazu gibt es dort noch schöne Hütte, auchmal um Abends eine Kutschfahrt mit anschliessendem Käsefondue zu machen ... sehr romatisch  

Uwe (Lugga) schwört auf Arosa ..... Ich eher auf die ganz kleinen, aber ich kann es mir ja aussuchen  

Gröden mache ich auch immer eine Woche im Jahr ..... auch wenn es ein riesen Weg von Zürich aus ist


----------



## mzaskar (29. November 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> @Mzaskar: Wir müssten bei Gelegenheit mal über die Urlaubsplanung für das kommende Jahr reden
> 
> Das mit der Luberon-Hütte gestaltet sich ja anscheinend leider etwas schwierig



Blöde Trulla ...... Blöde ... nervt mich gerade etwas an  

Vielleicht mal Zeit was neues zu probieren


----------



## wissefux (29. November 2010)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Blöde Trulla ...... Blöde ... nervt mich gerade etwas an
> 
> Vielleicht mal Zeit was neues zu probieren



habt ihr euch etwa nicht benommen


----------



## mzaskar (29. November 2010)

Wir sind immer brav gewesen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. November 2010)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Blöde Trulla ...... Blöde ... nervt mich gerade etwas an



Die Tusse hat auf meine letzte E-Mail noch nicht mal mehr geantwortet  



mzaskar schrieb:


> Vielleicht mal Zeit was neues zu probieren



Vorschläge?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. November 2010)

Gute Nacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (29. November 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> Vorschläge?



naja man könnte mal an der Küste (esterel) schauen .... Oder Italien ..... ( livignio) .... Habe mir aber noch keine Gedanken gemacht ...


----------



## wissefux (29. November 2010)

gn8


----------



## mzaskar (29. November 2010)

Moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. November 2010)

Moin 



mzaskar schrieb:


> naja man könnte mal an der Küste (esterel) schauen .... Oder Italien ..... ( livignio) .... Habe mir aber noch keine Gedanken gemacht ...



Hhmm - Sollte man mal drüber nachdenken


----------



## wissefux (30. November 2010)

moin

also eis wär mir ja lieber wie schnee ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. November 2010)

... kann ich aus Deinem Blickwinkel durchaus verstehen.


----------



## mzaskar (30. November 2010)

Moinmoin  

Frisch ist es draussen


----------



## habkeinnick (30. November 2010)

Morsche


----------



## --bikerider-- (30. November 2010)

moin

Frei-Tag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. November 2010)

Frei-Tag ist bei mir erst wieder Freitag


----------



## wissefux (30. November 2010)

frei-tag = samstag + sonntag


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. November 2010)

Frei-Tag = Freitag + Samstag + Sonntag


----------



## mzaskar (30. November 2010)

Frei-Tag = ab dem 20.12 bis zum Jahresende


----------



## mzaskar (30. November 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> 
> 
> Hhmm - Sollte man mal drüber nachdenken



Nach was gelüstet es denn die Fürstenfamilie


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. November 2010)

Heute gab es zwei lecker gebratene Gänsekeulen mit Rotkohl und Klössen und als Nachtisch ein Panna Cotta


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. November 2010)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Nach was gelüstet es denn die Fürstenfamilie



Das ist eine gute Frage. Die Lub-Woche war immer sehr schön und hatte fast schon etwas Institutionelles, ein andere Hütte liesse sich sicherlich finden. Esterel wäre mal was Neues, Italien auch, wobei mir Frankreich grundsätzlich mehr zusagt.

Fährst Du im Mai eigentlich wieder nach Lela?


----------



## mzaskar (30. November 2010)

Schon, aber im Moment habe ich noch nichts genaues geplant oder gar gebucht


----------



## mzaskar (30. November 2010)

Gerade Apple tv angeschlossen und jetzt gehe ich ins Bett oder so


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. November 2010)

Ich bin vorhin noch Spin-Trainer gefahren und bin jetzt auch irgendwie platt...

... Gute Nacht


----------



## wissefux (1. Dezember 2010)

ab in die kälte ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. Dezember 2010)

Webasto läuft


----------



## wissefux (1. Dezember 2010)

immer noch oben ohne ?


----------



## mzaskar (1. Dezember 2010)

Morsche ihr Lieben


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. Dezember 2010)

wissefux schrieb:


> immer noch oben ohne ?



Zur Zeit eher nicht, ich mag kein Salz auf der Haut


----------



## mzaskar (1. Dezember 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> Zur Zeit eher nicht, ich mag kein Salz auf der Haut



Stell dich nicht an, Salz konserviert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ratte (1. Dezember 2010)

Mahlzeit. 
Oder eigentlich schon eher gute Nacht. 

Ich könnte ein wenig Nebel rüber schicken.
Bisherige Eindrücke von Seoul: Nebel und/oder dunkel und/oder Stau.


----------



## wissefux (1. Dezember 2010)

ratte schrieb:


> Ich könnte ein wenig Nebel rüber schicken.



ne lass mal gut sein, der würde sofort gefrieren 

gn8


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. Dezember 2010)

wissefux schrieb:


> ne lass mal gut sein, der würde sofort gefrieren



Ich dachte, Eis würde Dir nichts ausmachen


----------



## wissefux (1. Dezember 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich dachte, Eis würde Dir nichts ausmachen



wenn ich es in der luft einatmen soll, dann schon 

bodennebel wäre mir egal 

erstmalig in der weltgeschichte werde ich so eingepackt heimradeln wie ich hergekommen bin


----------



## wissefux (1. Dezember 2010)

wer hatte die dämliche idee, bei dem wetter durchs feld zu "fahren", hä 

na ja, immerhin gibts jetzt 2 extra punkte im wp


----------



## mzaskar (1. Dezember 2010)

Hier schneit es gerade wie Holle


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. Dezember 2010)

wissefux schrieb:


> wer hatte die dämliche idee, bei dem wetter durchs feld zu "fahren", hä



Anfängerfehler


----------



## wissefux (1. Dezember 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> Anfängerfehler



in der tat. aber ich war nicht der einzige biker im feld 

da ich bezweifele, dass es auf den radwegen (war schon heute morgen sehr nerviges geeiere) jetzt besser aussieht, werde ich vorerst aufs auto umsteigen ...


----------



## mzaskar (1. Dezember 2010)

Ich werde heute mal den Yeti zu Schnee lassen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (1. Dezember 2010)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Ich werde heute mal den Yeti zu Schnee lassen



zufrieden damit ?
hab den jetzt schon ein paar mal live und in farbe gesehen, kam mir aber irgendwie recht klein für ein suv vor ...


----------



## caroka (1. Dezember 2010)

Es schneit, es schneit kommt alle aus dem Haus.
Die Welt, die Welt sieht wie gepudert aus.......

.....fällt mir gerade so ein. Ich weiss nicht warum. 

Ich bin ab dem 11. für eine Woche im Fürstentum. Vllt trifft man sich mal auf dem Trail oder bei 'nem Kaffee.


----------



## Alberto68 (1. Dezember 2010)

I gude Ihr Bube und Mädscher

Ja mich gibts noch  ......hab ich grade was gesucht und bin hier im MTB-News gelandet und dann muss ich doch mal wieder hallo sagen 

HALLLLLOOOOO
hoffe es geht euch allen gut....2011 wird auch bei mir wieder ein Bikejahr...
und ich schau auch schon mal nach einer neuen Waffe


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. Dezember 2010)

wissefux schrieb:


> ... werde ich vorerst aufs auto umsteigen ...



Besser uns sicherer ist das 



caroka schrieb:


> Ich bin ab dem 11. für eine Woche im Fürstentum. Vllt trifft man sich mal auf dem Trail oder bei 'nem Kaffee.



Na A. und ich hoffen aber ganz schwer, dass Du Dich meldest und man sich endlich mal wieder sieht   



Alberto68 schrieb:


> I gude Ihr Bube und Mädscher
> 
> Ja mich gibts noch  ......hab ich grade was gesucht und bin hier im MTB-News gelandet und dann muss ich doch mal wieder hallo sagen



Berto alter Extreme Break Slider, Dich gibt es also auch noch  

Ich bin dann noch Spin-Trainer gefahren und jetzt extremst platt und müde - Gute Nacht


----------



## wissefux (1. Dezember 2010)

@caro : wäre schön  zum biken aber eher tendenziell nicht, da ich schon seit wochen nicht mehr dazu kam. es sei denn, du begleitest mich um halbe sechse gen höchst


----------



## mzaskar (2. Dezember 2010)

Nachdemeinige Linien der ZVV Probleme htten und ich mit einem Kollgen noch auf ein Bier ging ... oder zwei ..... habe ich den Yeti in der Garage gelassen 

mit der Grösse .... er verspricht keinen riessen Platz ... aber hält dagegen ... 
Sepp (grazy racer) war auf der Heimfahrt (3P + 2 MTB = Yeti) dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (2. Dezember 2010)

morsche. zum glück nur wenig schnee über nacht ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. Dezember 2010)

Moin 

... war für hier aber auch so gut wie kein Schnee angesagt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. Dezember 2010)

15 Minuten Garage -> Tiefgarage im vorgewärmten Vierrädrigen - Das lasse ich mir gefallen


----------



## mzaskar (2. Dezember 2010)

Moin, ich gehe dann mal schaufeln


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. Dezember 2010)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Moin, ich gehe dann mal schaufeln



Schnee oder Kohle?


----------



## mzaskar (2. Dezember 2010)

Ersteres, sonst könnte ich mich ja aktiv am Arbeitsmarkt beteiligen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. Dezember 2010)

wissefux schrieb:


> @caro : wäre schön  zum biken aber eher tendenziell nicht, ...



Dito


----------



## Hopi (2. Dezember 2010)

huiiii ist das frisch da draussen


----------



## ratte (2. Dezember 2010)

Wie jetzt? Muss ich damit rechnen, dass ich mir die Nase abfriere, wenn ich Samstag wieder komme?


----------



## Hopi (2. Dezember 2010)

Auf dem Feldi waren es gestern abend -14°  und vorm Haus sind es ca. -5°


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. Dezember 2010)

ratte schrieb:


> Wie jetzt? Muss ich damit rechnen, dass ich mir die Nase abfriere, wenn ich Samstag wieder komme?



Hängt davon ab, wo Du Deine Nase rein- oder auch nicht reinsteckst


----------



## ratte (2. Dezember 2010)

Okay, merken: Nase gar nicht erst raus strecken. 

Gute Nacht


----------



## mzaskar (2. Dezember 2010)

oder reinstecken wo's warm ist 

Ich glaube ich mach dann mal Feierabend oder so


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. Dezember 2010)

Ich bin dieses Jahr echt eine faule Sau gewesen: Nur 8.000 km bisher auf 0- und 2-Rad


----------



## mzaskar (2. Dezember 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich bin dieses Jahr echt eine faule Sau gewesen: Nur 8.000 km bisher auf 0- und 2-Rad



Streber


----------



## caroka (2. Dezember 2010)

Wie?????? Ihr wollt nicht mit mir biken. Shit, dann fahr ich eben alleine.


Wo man doch so viel von geklauten bikes liest und hört  
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kvc0A_cWUCU&feature=player_embedded"]YouTube        - Making-Of sicherstes Fahrradschloss[/nomedia]

Ich bin dann mal weg......bei Conrad.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. Dezember 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich bin dieses Jahr echt eine faule Sau gewesen: Nur 8.000 km bisher auf 0- und 2-Rad



Zur Strafe habe ich mich gleich noch mit einer 0-Rad-Einheit kasteit 



mzaskar schrieb:


> Streber



Das war ich vllt. 2007, da bin ich knapp das Doppelte gefahren  



caroka schrieb:


> Wie?????? Ihr wollt nicht mit mir biken. Shit, dann fahr ich eben alleine.



Sofern das Wetter nicht besser wird, bleibt Dir wohl nichts anderes übrig 

... aber einen heissen Kaffee zum Aufwärmen gibt es immer bei uns 

Vllt. könnte man auch einen kleinen Plauscherabend organisieren, ich muss mal nachher mit A. reden


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. Dezember 2010)

die iPhone/iPad-Suchfunktion von MobileMe ist auch eine -Sache 

Gute Nacht


----------



## wissefux (2. Dezember 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich bin dieses Jahr echt eine faule Sau gewesen: Nur 8.000 km bisher auf 0- und 2-Rad



na prima. hab gestern grad meinen 4.000 km erschoben 
minusrekord seit beginn meiner aufzeichnungen ...

gn8


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (3. Dezember 2010)

moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. Dezember 2010)

moin moin


----------



## mzaskar (3. Dezember 2010)

Helau und Alaf 

Morgen geht es in die Berge


----------



## caroka (3. Dezember 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> ..........
> 
> ... aber einen heissen Kaffee zum Aufwärmen gibt es immer bei uns
> 
> Vllt. könnte man auch einen kleinen Plauscherabend organisieren, ich muss mal nachher mit A. reden



Auf den Kaffee komme ich sehr gerne zurück.  Und ein Plauscherabend wäre eine tolle Sache. Nur werden die Kinder absoluten Vorrang für mich haben. Von daher müsst ihr den Abend für Euch machen, nicht für mich. Ich kann nicht planen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. Dezember 2010)

caroka schrieb:


> Und ein Plauscherabend wäre eine tolle Sache. Nur werden die Kinder absoluten Vorrang für mich haben. Von daher müsst ihr den Abend für Euch machen, nicht für mich. Ich kann nicht planen.



Schade, dass Du Dir für Deine alten Freunde innerhalb einer Woche nicht einmal an einen Abend ein paar Stunden reservieren kannst


----------



## wissefux (3. Dezember 2010)

gleich ist endlich frei-tag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (3. Dezember 2010)

moin ihr!

nach 4 Urlaubstagen heute endlich Freitag


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. Dezember 2010)

... auch mal 'ne Ansage


----------



## mzaskar (4. Dezember 2010)

Guten Morgen  heute wird das Schneebrett entstaubt und artgerecht benutzt


----------



## wissefux (4. Dezember 2010)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Guten Morgen  heute wird das Schneebrett entstaubt und artgerecht benutzt



viel spaß dabei 
meines darf wenigstens halbwegs artgerechte temperaturen im keller genießen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. Dezember 2010)

Guten Morgen 

@Mzaskar: Viel Spass in den Bergen und pass' auf Dich auf


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. Dezember 2010)

Fertig mit Spin-Trainern 

Book of Eli ist auch ganz


----------



## ratte (4. Dezember 2010)

Mahlzeit. 

Frisch hier. 
Gestern nochmal Seoul pur, mit krönendem Abendessen, allerdings Japanisch. Frischer geht es nicht.
Mein Kollege musste auch mit seiner ersten Regel bezüglich essen brechen: Essen darf sich nicht mehr bewegen.


----------



## bone peeler (4. Dezember 2010)

Moin... wollt mich auch mal wieder melden


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. Dezember 2010)

N'abend Bone 

@Ratte: Sieht interessant aus   ... aber Obacht: Die essen bestimmt auch Ratten   

Bei uns war es heute eher "Typical German":

Ein Spaziergang von fbh zum Meisterturm, zwei leckere Gänsekeulen (1 1/2 für mich, 1/2 für A.) mit Rotkraut und Klössen (3 für mich, 1 für A.) und dann durch den dunklen verschneiten Wald wieder zurück nach fbh


----------



## mzaskar (4. Dezember 2010)

Traumhafter Wintertag in den Bergen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (4. Dezember 2010)

ratte schrieb:


> Mahlzeit.
> 
> Frisch hier.
> Gestern nochmal Seoul pur, mit krönendem Abendessen, allerdings Japanisch. Frischer geht es nicht.
> Mein Kollege musste auch mit seiner ersten Regel bezüglich essen brechen: Essen darf sich nicht mehr bewegen.



Definitiv nicht für mich ....


----------



## ratte (4. Dezember 2010)

Probieren muss man mal. Es gab so viele neue geschmackliche Eindrücke in den letzten vier Tagen. Ich weiß schon gar nicht mehr, wie die ganzen Viecher bzw. Unkraut hießen.
Gefrorener roher Thunfisch ist nicht so mein Ding. Den hab ich lieber gar.
Irgendeine Muschelsorte ging gar nicht.  Da gab's glücklicherweise nur eine von. 
Fleisch schneidet man übrigens mit der Schere.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. Dezember 2010)

Ich würde es zumindest probieren  

Präventiv schonmal eine GN8 "around the world"


----------



## mzaskar (4. Dezember 2010)

Roher Tunfisch ... Lecker, aber etwas das sich noch an meinem Gaumen anbacken kann ... Need, lieber nicht .... GN8


----------



## wissefux (5. Dezember 2010)

morsche.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Dezember 2010)

Guten Morgen 

Hat heute Nacht wieder etwas geschneit


----------



## mzaskar (5. Dezember 2010)

Moin


----------



## bone peeler (5. Dezember 2010)

Moin...


----------



## ratte (5. Dezember 2010)

Guten Morgen zuammen.

Und gleich ab in den Schnee...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Dezember 2010)

N'abend 

Das für heute eigentlich prognostizierte Schnee und Eischaos ist ja bisher ausgeblieben


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Dezember 2010)

... Und GN8


----------



## mzaskar (5. Dezember 2010)

Ich sach auch mal GN8


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. Dezember 2010)

Moin, Moin


----------



## wissefux (6. Dezember 2010)

tach


----------



## mzaskar (6. Dezember 2010)

Ei Gudde wie?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. Dezember 2010)

wissefux schrieb:


> tach



auch



mzaskar schrieb:


> Ei Gudde wie?



Gut!


----------



## wissefux (6. Dezember 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> auch
> 
> Gut!



dito 

endlich winterurlaub gefixt  es geht dann doch wieder nach fiss ...


----------



## Crazy-Racer (6. Dezember 2010)

Mahlzeit!

Gestern Rodeln am Feldi, die Woche davor mit dem Rad oben gewesen. War beides gut


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. Dezember 2010)

.. Und schon wieder GN8


----------



## wissefux (7. Dezember 2010)

und moin. 
interessante veranstaltung zum thema einbruchschutz gestern im rathaus


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. Dezember 2010)

Moin 

... zu dem Thema Einbruchschutz: Die Kripo kommt m.W. auch direkt zu Dir nach Hause und berät Dich individuell.


----------



## mzaskar (7. Dezember 2010)

Moinmoin, wie geht's


----------



## wissefux (7. Dezember 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> ... zu dem Thema Einbruchschutz: Die Kripo kommt m.W. auch direkt zu Dir nach Hause und berät Dich individuell.



stimmt  aber dieses jahr sind keine termine mehr frei


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. Dezember 2010)

wissefux schrieb:


> stimmt  aber dieses jahr sind keine termine mehr frei



 Stimmt - Schei§§e, bald ist ja schon wieder Weihnachten


----------



## Hopi (7. Dezember 2010)

wissefux schrieb:


> und moin.
> interessante veranstaltung zum thema einbruchschutz gestern im rathaus



Ich habe die Veranstaltung leider verpasst , wollte ich eigentlich auch hin. Aber viel kann ich hier ja auch nicht machen, ausser abschließen, ist ja nicht unser Haus. Vielleicht noch so ein paar Sperren gegen Hochschieben der Rollos.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (7. Dezember 2010)

Hopi schrieb:


> Ich habe die Veranstaltung leider verpasst , wollte ich eigentlich auch hin.



morgen abend, 19.30 uhr stadthalle hofheim die nächste gelegenheit


----------



## Hopi (7. Dezember 2010)

wissefux schrieb:


> morgen abend, 19.30 uhr stadthalle hofheim die nächste gelegenheit



da muss ich Geld verdienen


----------



## wissefux (7. Dezember 2010)

Hopi schrieb:


> da muss ich Geld verdienen



geld, das dann mangels prävention geraubt werden kann 
schick doch die gemahlin oder alternativ sämtliche infos unter www.polizei-beratung.de


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. Dezember 2010)

Hopi schrieb:


> da muss ich Geld verdienen



Du kriegst villt. Geld, ob Du es auch verdienst, ist eine ganz andere Frage


----------



## mzaskar (7. Dezember 2010)

soderle, 

http://www.tagesanzeiger.ch/schweiz...er-als-ihre-deutschen-Kollegen/story/14394599


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. Dezember 2010)

4 Punkte Unterschied ist bei der Skalierung auch wirklich ein ganz klares Ergebnis   

... ich würde es anders formulieren: Die Schweizer Schüler sind genauso schlecht wie die deutschen Schüler


----------



## Hopi (7. Dezember 2010)

Na ja, die Schweizer haben ja auch überwiegend nur die Deutschen-Knacken , wir haben  sie aus dem nicht deutschsprachigen Raum.


----------



## wissefux (7. Dezember 2010)

als unsereins noch schüler war, hätte die sache gaaaaanz anders ausgesehen


----------



## wissefux (7. Dezember 2010)

und außerdem sind doch nur 4 punkte abstand im lesen von schwizerdütsch für deutsche recht passabel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. Dezember 2010)

Fertig mit Spin-Trainern 

... und präventiv schon mal GN8


----------



## wissefux (7. Dezember 2010)

gn8 auch ohne spinnen


----------



## wissefux (8. Dezember 2010)

und gleich wieder moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. Dezember 2010)

Moin, Moin 

Hhmmm - Frei-Tag oder nicht Frei-Tag, das ist heute die Frage


----------



## mzaskar (8. Dezember 2010)

Nicht Frei-Tag 

Guten Morgen ihr lieben Taunusplauscher ...... 

Bin gerade etwas Lustlos (auf die Arbeit bezogen) ... Wenn man einen Cheffe hatte der wirklich sehr gut war und dann einen hat der eher entgegengesetzt ist, kann man schon mal die Lust verlieren


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. Dezember 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> Moin, Moin
> 
> Hhmmm - Frei-Tag oder nicht Frei-Tag, das ist heute die Frage





mzaskar schrieb:


> Nicht Frei-Tag




 So habe ich mich dann auch entschieden, da das Wetterchaos schon vorbei ist und die weisse Pracht unter einem schönen Landregen endlich dahinschwindet   



mzaskar schrieb:


> Bin gerade etwas Lustlos (auf die Arbeit bezogen) ... Wenn man einen Cheffe hatte der wirklich sehr gut war und dann einen hat der eher entgegengesetzt ist, kann man schon mal die Lust verlieren



Kopf hoch 

Du hast Ihn Dir ja selber ausgesucht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (8. Dezember 2010)

chefwechsel, allerdings ohne auszusuchen, steht bei mir im nächsten jahr auch an. unser "vaddi" war top , obs der neue auch wird


----------



## Hopi (8. Dezember 2010)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Nicht Frei-Tag
> 
> Guten Morgen ihr lieben Taunusplauscher ......
> 
> Bin gerade etwas Lustlos (auf die Arbeit bezogen) ... Wenn man einen Cheffe hatte der wirklich sehr gut war und dann einen hat der eher entgegengesetzt ist, kann man schon mal die Lust verlieren



Ja es ist grauenvoll wenn das gewohnte Arbeitsklima plötzlich nicht mehr stimmt, ich kenne das auch 


Fürst  freuet euch nicht so früh am Tage  der Wetterfrosch verkündete für den Abend, dass die weiße Pracht wieder Einzug halte.


----------



## ratte (8. Dezember 2010)

In Höchst bei Regen losgefahren, bei Schneefall angekommen.
*brrrr* Erstmal Trocken legen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. Dezember 2010)

... In der Tat, die Wetterprognose wurde heute Morgen wieder revidiert  

Aber egal: Meine Fürstlichkeit ist wieder sicher auf seinem Schlosse angekommen und wird es Morgen auch erst nach Beendigung des zu erwartenden Berufsverkehrschaos wieder verlassen


----------



## wissefux (8. Dezember 2010)

the white strikes back


----------



## wissefux (8. Dezember 2010)

ratte schrieb:


> In Höchst bei Regen losgefahren, bei Schneefall angekommen.
> *brrrr* Erstmal Trocken legen.



rad ? wie sah es denn vor dem neuschnee im feld aus ?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. Dezember 2010)

Hopi schrieb:


> Ja es ist grauenvoll wenn das gewohnte Arbeitsklima plötzlich nicht mehr stimmt, ich kenne das auch



 Du bist doch Dein eigener Chef? - Persönlichkeitsspaltung?


----------



## ratte (8. Dezember 2010)

Wie sieht es draußen denn schon wieder aus?


wissefux schrieb:


> rad ? wie sah es denn vor dem neuschnee im feld aus ?


Zwangsweise, weil der persönlich Shuttleservice heute abend nicht verfügbar war.
Nachdem ich heute morgen eine unfreiwillige Rutschpartie im Sulz begonnen hatte, hatte ich mich dann kurzfristig zur Alternativroute umentschieden. Heute mittag ging es dann gleich an der Straße entlang heim.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. Dezember 2010)

... Gute Nacht Ihr Lieben


----------



## wissefux (8. Dezember 2010)

so, noch schnell den schweren nassen schnee gescheppt und jetzt ab in die heia ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (8. Dezember 2010)

N8


----------



## wissefux (9. Dezember 2010)

wissefux schrieb:


> so, noch schnell den schweren nassen schnee gescheppt und jetzt ab in die heia ...



moin. das hat sich gelohnt. muß jetzt nur bei meinen eltern noch mal richtig ran ...


----------



## mzaskar (9. Dezember 2010)

Moin, kannst hier auch Schnee Schippen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. Dezember 2010)

Moin 

Ich glaube gleicht geht's erstmal ab auf den Spin-Trainer


----------



## Hopi (9. Dezember 2010)

wissefux schrieb:


> so, noch schnell den schweren nassen schnee gescheppt und jetzt ab in die heia ...



gegen letztes mal war das gestern richtig Schwerstarbeit


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. Dezember 2010)

Ich glaub' es ist Zeit für einen Winterdienst, der die Drecksarbeit erledigt


----------



## --bikerider-- (9. Dezember 2010)

moin
gut 20 cm Neuschnee...hab bis jetzt noch kein Räumfahrzeug gesehn xD


----------



## mzaskar (9. Dezember 2010)

Ist nicht schon Freitag?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. Dezember 2010)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Ist nicht schon Freitag?



Zwei Stunden noch, dann ist Frei-Tag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. Dezember 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> Zwei Stunden noch, dann ist Frei-Tag



Wochenende


----------



## mzaskar (9. Dezember 2010)

*Pah*


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. Dezember 2010)

Psst... kommende Woche bekommt A. auch noch Ihr iPhone 4... dann sind wir familiendeckend ausgestattet


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. Dezember 2010)

... Aber psst  Ist eine Geburtstagsüberraschung 

Gute Nacht


----------



## wissefux (9. Dezember 2010)

pssst ... gn8


----------



## mzaskar (9. Dezember 2010)

*Gud's Nächtle*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (10. Dezember 2010)

pssst .... kein neuschnee 
morscheeeee


----------



## wissefux (10. Dezember 2010)

wasn hier los 
frei-tag oder was


----------



## mzaskar (10. Dezember 2010)

Guten Morgähn


----------



## wissefux (10. Dezember 2010)

na endlich ... geht doch


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. Dezember 2010)

Guten Morgen 

Frei-Tag!


----------



## wissefux (10. Dezember 2010)

es geht so langsam dem ende zu ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. Dezember 2010)

... klar, das tut es bei uns allen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. Dezember 2010)

Gute Nacht Ihr Lieben


----------



## wissefux (11. Dezember 2010)

und immer noch am pennen 

morsche


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. Dezember 2010)

Moin, Moin 

... angesichts des Wetters Zeit für Winterschlaf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (11. Dezember 2010)

Moinmoin

So zaskar wieder Fahrbereit. Noch neue Sattelstütze bestellt und sattelstützenklemme, dann ist es wieder ganz schön


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. Dezember 2010)

A. IPhone ist heute angekommen


----------



## wissefux (11. Dezember 2010)

und mein weihnachtsmann läßt immer noch auf sich warten


----------



## mzaskar (11. Dezember 2010)

So, dunkel ist es draußen


----------



## ratte (11. Dezember 2010)

Wir wollten heute auch mal unsere diesjährige Weihnachtsstimmung erledigen. 
Aber der Weihnachtsmarkt oben auf dem Feldi wurde leider abgesagt, die Straßen sind wohl wegen Schneebruch dicht.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. Dezember 2010)

Yepp - A. wollte heute oben Langlauf machen und ist auch nicht hochgekommen.

Gute Nacht


----------



## SpiritOfAmerica (11. Dezember 2010)

hab ich auch gehört, alle Strassen zum Feldberg gesperrt


----------



## mzaskar (11. Dezember 2010)

Winterwunderland Taunus


----------



## mzaskar (12. Dezember 2010)

MoinMoin, heute wird dem Schneesport gefröhnt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (12. Dezember 2010)

moin. yep, feldi ist dicht und weihnachtsmarkt dort abgesagt.

gibt aber auch schöne unten im tale : münster und eppstein

hier unten ist es im wald aufgrund des tauwetters super matschig. wirklich kein spaß mit dem bike ...


----------



## mzaskar (12. Dezember 2010)

Weihnachtsmarkt hört sich gut  ein Glühwein geht auf mich


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Dezember 2010)

Guten Morgen Ihr Lieben


----------



## mzaskar (12. Dezember 2010)

Tach aus den Bergen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Dezember 2010)

N'abend von Vorderhöhe 

A. und ich sind dann mal von fbh zum Weihnachtsmarkt in K-Münster und zurück gelatscht. Wie immer war dort ein ziemliches Gedränge.

Auf dem Rückweg gab's noch einen doppelten Esp. und ein Tiramisu im San Marco


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Dezember 2010)

... Und gute Nacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (13. Dezember 2010)

moin.
ich seh den sternenhimmel, sternenhimmel ...
es wird frisch


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Dezember 2010)

Moin 

Gerade erst aufgestanden, bin wieder in der Winterlangschlafphase und die Erkältung nervt noch


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Dezember 2010)

Tach auch 

... oder fast schon N'abend


----------



## wissefux (13. Dezember 2010)

gn8 so langsam


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Dezember 2010)

... eher schneller als langsam 

Ich bin ziemlich platt


----------



## bone peeler (14. Dezember 2010)

N8!


----------



## wissefux (14. Dezember 2010)

moin. heut hat der schweinehund gewonnen


----------



## mzaskar (14. Dezember 2010)

Moin Moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. Dezember 2010)

Guten Morgen 

Alles wieder leicht weiss da draussen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. Dezember 2010)

So: Mal eben das weisse Zeug weggepustet 

Webasto läuft


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (14. Dezember 2010)

Moin,
kaum ein cm Pulverschnee und der Busverkehr ist das reinste Chaos.
Fahrrad musste leider stehen bleiben, das Schloss verweigerte seinen Dienst - Frost


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. Dezember 2010)

Ich bin quasi Zickzack gefahren: B8 / Limesspange / Schnellstrasse nach EB


----------



## mzaskar (14. Dezember 2010)

Ich hoffe doch oben ohne


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. Dezember 2010)

Ne, ne - Zur Zeit eher nicht


----------



## mzaskar (14. Dezember 2010)

Ach was, du bist doch ein Kerl, ein ganzer Mann


----------



## Hopi (14. Dezember 2010)

hach was ein Tag  die ersten Schwünge sind doch immer noch die schönsten in der Saison


----------



## wissefux (14. Dezember 2010)

Hopi schrieb:


> ... die ersten Schwünge sind doch immer noch die schönsten in der Saison



dann kannst ja jetzt schon aufhören, wird ja nicht mehr besser 
wo biste denn gefahrn ?


----------



## Hopi (14. Dezember 2010)

Feldi, quer durch den Wald  SAUGEIL


----------



## Lucafabian (14. Dezember 2010)

und da liegt genug schnee oder mußt kratzer im board in kauf nehmen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopi (14. Dezember 2010)

verharschter Schnee ca. 40cm plus 3-4cm Pulver  (schei$$ auf Kratzer)


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. Dezember 2010)

Time to say Goodnight


----------



## mzaskar (15. Dezember 2010)

Bonjour


----------



## wissefux (15. Dezember 2010)

moin am heutigen frei-tag


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. Dezember 2010)

Guten Morgen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. Dezember 2010)

Scheint ja wieder schweinekalt zu sein da draussen 

Webasto läuft


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (15. Dezember 2010)

ist schon toll, da nimmt man sich einen frei-tag für handwerker und prompt meldet sich der erste heute früh krank 
na hoffentlich kommt jetzt der zweite wenigstens, sonst


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. Dezember 2010)

Can't get good help these days


----------



## wissefux (15. Dezember 2010)

meine kraftstation kÃ¶nnte auch mal so langsam kommen, vom wasserbett ganz zu schweigen. das jahr bleibt spannend bis zum schluÃ.

still waiting â¦


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. Dezember 2010)

wissefux schrieb:


> meine *kraftstation* könnte auch mal so langsam kommen, vom *wasserbett* ganz zu schweigen.



Da habt Ihr aber ganz schön in Sportgeräte investiert


----------



## Hopi (15. Dezember 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> Da habt Ihr aber ganz schön in Sportgeräte investiert



Das Bett ist das Belohnungszentrum


----------



## SpiritOfAmerica (15. Dezember 2010)

Krafttraining gibts heute abend wieder, fahrradfahren is im moment eh nich bei den momentanen Verhältnissen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. Dezember 2010)

Ich muss mich kommende Woche hier in EB erstmal wieder in einer Muckibude anmelden.


----------



## wartool (15. Dezember 2010)

@Fürst

welche Muckibude strebst Du an? 7eleven? oder senso?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. Dezember 2010)

wartool schrieb:


> 7eleven? oder senso?



Senso


----------



## wartool (15. Dezember 2010)

ok... dort sind einige meiner Kollegen auch.. die sind zufrieden dort   viel Spaß und Erfolg dort


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. Dezember 2010)

A. ist ja aus der Fitness-Branche. Sie hatte Senso auch mal unter die Lupe genommen und für gut befunden  

Wird zudem von meiner Fa. bezuschusst und ist nur wenige 100m vom Officium entfernt 

Gute Nacht


----------



## --bikerider-- (16. Dezember 2010)

moin moin...
bin ja mal gespannt wie das schneechaos heute ausfällt und ob ich heute gegen 17 Uhr von Limburg wieder nach Hause komme...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. Dezember 2010)

Moin 

... auf das prognostizierte Schneechaos bin ich auch gespannt  

Werde Extra früh den Rückweg aus EB antreten.


----------



## wissefux (16. Dezember 2010)

boah, eyhhhh. das iphone hat versagt  wäre locker 2. gewesen 

dann muß halt der windoof-rechner mal aushelfen 

also noch mal moin !

mach mir für mich weniger gedanken wegen dem schnee, bin ja mit dem radl 
eher wegen meiner , die heute definitiv erst nach 19.00 uhr erst losfahren kann ...


----------



## mzaskar (16. Dezember 2010)

Moinmoin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. Dezember 2010)

wissefux schrieb:


> ...bin ja mit dem *radl*



 Radl  Was ist denn das?


----------



## wissefux (16. Dezember 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> Radl  Was ist denn das?



man setzt sich drauf, strampelt wie blöd, bewegt sich aber tatsächlich dabei auch vom fleck  ein sehr modernes fortbewegungsmittel


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. Dezember 2010)

wissefux schrieb:


> man setzt sich drauf, strampelt wie blöd, bewegt sich aber tatsächlich dabei auch vom fleck  ein sehr modernes fortbewegungsmittel



Klingt gut, muss ich auch mal ausprobieren - aber wohl erst im Frühjahr


----------



## wissefux (16. Dezember 2010)

im internet finden sich reichlich informationen zum thema radfahren. ein paar verwegene machen sogar sport damit 

internet-foren sind ne prima sache, um sich mit gleichgesinnten zusammenzufinden und auszutauschen  probiers wirklich mal aus. bis zum frühjahr bleibt noch genug zeit, sich zu informieren ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. Dezember 2010)

Echt es gibt Foren zum Thema Radfahren 

Muss ich glatt mal googeln


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. Dezember 2010)

Apropos Googeln: Mal "paperlafax" und schauen, was immer noch das einzige Suchergebnis ist


----------



## mzaskar (16. Dezember 2010)

Es gibt aber auch welche, da strampelt Mann wie verrückt und bewegt Eichhorne vom Fleck  also Obbacht beimkauf dieses modernen Fortbewegungsmittel


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. Dezember 2010)

Das klingt mir alles zu beschwerlich und gefährlich, ich glaube ich such' mir einen Sport, der meinem Alter angemessen ist


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. Dezember 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> Werde Extra früh den Rückweg aus EB antreten.



 Done - In fbh hat es gerade begonnen zu schneien.


----------



## mzaskar (16. Dezember 2010)

Angeln


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (16. Dezember 2010)

Servus,
hier ist's auch gerade heftig am schneien...


----------



## ratte (16. Dezember 2010)

Heimfahrt oder wie ich auch mit dem Auto Schlitten gefahren bin....

Schönster Pulverschnee da draußen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. Dezember 2010)

Knight and Day ist auch ganz witzig 

Ich sage schon mal GN8


----------



## wissefux (16. Dezember 2010)

so, einmal schnee geschaufelt und 2 autos für morgen temporär frei gelegt. war zwar alles fürn a**** aber was solls. ist halt winter ...

gn8, morgen dann die nächste freischaufelrunde  ich will endlich einen carport


----------



## wissefux (17. Dezember 2010)

auf geht's in die 2. runde ...


----------



## mzaskar (17. Dezember 2010)

Moinmoin, na die Schneeschaufeln lohnen sich ja diesen Winter


----------



## wissefux (17. Dezember 2010)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Moinmoin, na die Schneeschaufeln lohnen sich ja diesen Winter



immer 

nur eins begreif ich nicht : diesen wie letzten winter gehen die schneeschaufeln in den baumärkten aus. wer bitte braucht denn jedes jahr ne neue 
mit schlitten sieht es genauso aus. beim streusalz kapier ich das ja noch, ist ja schließlich verbrauchsmaterial ...


----------



## mzaskar (17. Dezember 2010)

Geht doch mal am Flughafen schaufeln


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. Dezember 2010)

Moin 

Ich könnt' langsam auch mal Schneeschaufeln gehen


----------



## Hopi (17. Dezember 2010)

wir mussten unser Auto ausgraben  alleine die schon die Mauer vom Schneepflug war ein Hindernis


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (17. Dezember 2010)

Hopi schrieb:


> wir mussten unser Auto ausgraben



deshalb hab ich gestern auf nacht schon mal vorgebuddelt


----------



## rocky_mountain (17. Dezember 2010)

@mzaskar

Brauchst du jetzt neue Socken?
Hier klicken


----------



## wissefux (17. Dezember 2010)

nee, er braucht vor allem ersatz für seinen mini-rock 

war grad mal im "taunus" unterwegs. satte 4,75 km bei 82 hm in ner halben stunde 

noch absolut untauglich zum biken, widme mich daher jetzt mal meiner ps2


----------



## mzaskar (17. Dezember 2010)

und dabei hatte ich mich gerade erst daran gewöhnt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. Dezember 2010)

... sach denn mal GN8 '


----------



## --bikerider-- (17. Dezember 2010)

hier mal ein kleiner künstlerischer input


----------



## wissefux (17. Dezember 2010)

schee 

gn8


----------



## wissefux (18. Dezember 2010)

moin moin. auf zum wieder entdeckten früh-kraftsport : schnee schippen ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. Dezember 2010)

Moin 

... ich muss auch noch ran 

... oder aber ich lasse meinen Fast-18-Jährigen-Kraftprotz schippen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (18. Dezember 2010)

mit fast 18 kann man auch schon mal was sinnvolles schaffen


----------



## ratte (18. Dezember 2010)

Und? Wer hat den Frühsport vor des Fürsten Haus erledigt? 

Endlich mal wieder auf dem Board. 
Nachdem Hopi diese Woche schon zweimal den Feldi unsicher gemacht hat, während ich irgendwelche Gäste sitten durfte, ging's heute mal kurz in den Odenwald, da wir uns eh schon auf halben Weg dorthin befanden.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. Dezember 2010)

Der Fürst hat dann doch als Muckibudenersatz selbst geschippt 

... und den halben Nachmittag verpennt


----------



## wissefux (19. Dezember 2010)

moin

... und täglich grüßt die kostenlose outdoor-muckibude ...


----------



## mzaskar (19. Dezember 2010)

Moinmoin  heute geht es in Ruhe und Abgeschiedenheit der nahen Berge. Mit Scheeschuhen und Rucksack in die weisse Pracht und die Ruhe geniesen. 
http://touren.topin.travel/tour/flügenspitz-schweiz-heidiland-B02622.html


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. Dezember 2010)

Moin, Moin 

Nur für's Protokoll: Wer hatte die weisse Pampe nochmal bestellt? Derjenige kann ca. 20 Kubikmeter bei mir abholen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (19. Dezember 2010)

es taut ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. Dezember 2010)

Hurra!


----------



## bone peeler (19. Dezember 2010)

Moin.... *gähn*


----------



## --bikerider-- (19. Dezember 2010)

hier liegen geschneite 43cm Schnee,  teils geweht über 50cm


----------



## ratte (19. Dezember 2010)

wissefux schrieb:


> es taut ...


Es schneit. 

Am Feldberg liegt wieder genug für gepflegtes Queerfeldeinsnowboarden.


----------



## wissefux (19. Dezember 2010)

die nächsten paar m3 sind im anflug


----------



## ratte (19. Dezember 2010)

wissefux schrieb:


> die nächsten paar m3 sind im anflug


Von Westen her scheint noch einiges auf uns zu zu kommen.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (19. Dezember 2010)

Hier ist's schon mächtig am Niederschlagen...


----------



## wissefux (19. Dezember 2010)

noch 4 stunden, dann komm ich mit der großeb schneeschaufel raus


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. Dezember 2010)

Hört denn das nochmal auf?

Ich habe schon zwei Stunden Schnee geschaufelt; aber noch schlimmer: A. Ist immer noch unterwegs


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopi (19. Dezember 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> Hört denn das nochmal auf?
> 
> Ich habe schon zwei Stunden Schnee geschaufelt; aber noch schlimmer: A. Ist immer noch unterwegs



Auf den Straßen geht es aber ich denke doch, der Fürst hat seinem holden Weibe nur die besten Wintergummis gekauft, die man für Geld haben kann.


PS. ich schaufel auch schon die ganze Zeit


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. Dezember 2010)

A. istvdann letztendlich doch noch heill nach Absud gekommen 

Gute Nacht


----------



## mzaskar (19. Dezember 2010)

Frühsport tut euch doch allen gut 





Na dann, schöne Nacht und viel Spass beim Schippen


----------



## wissefux (19. Dezember 2010)

schluß mit lustig und schippen. morgen wird wieder was geschafft 
gn8 und möge uns die weiße pest mal eine nacht wenigstens verschonen


----------



## wissefux (20. Dezember 2010)

wissefux schrieb:


> ...und möge uns die weiße pest mal eine nacht wenigstens verschonen



danke vorerst  könnte allerdings jetzt eisglatt sein. schaun mer gleich mal.

moin


----------



## mzaskar (20. Dezember 2010)

Guten Morgen  heute ist Frei-Tag  


Und vergessen den Wecker abzuschalten


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. Dezember 2010)

Moin 

Ich traue mich gar nicht rauszuschauen


----------



## Hopi (20. Dezember 2010)

Fürst ich hoffe Du hast nix liegen lassen, das wäre dann jetzt extrem schwer. Das schlimmste wird, wenn es jetzt wieder kalt wird. Dann brauch man keine Schippe, sondern einen Eispickel um die Wege sauber zu bekommen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. Dezember 2010)

Hat über Nacht keinen Neuschnee gegeben, dafür hat's aber angezogen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (20. Dezember 2010)

im taunus kann es auch gefährlich werden liest du


----------



## Hopi (20. Dezember 2010)

wissefux schrieb:


> im taunus kann es auch gefährlich werden liest du



viel schlimmer ist es, wenn dir so ein halber Baum auf den Kopf fällt.


----------



## wissefux (20. Dezember 2010)

Hopi schrieb:


> viel schlimmer ist es, wenn dir so ein halber Baum auf den Kopf fällt.



nö, das geht ja dann eher schnell ... wenn man glück im unglück hat


----------



## Hopi (20. Dezember 2010)

als der Baum gestern neben uns runter kam, war ich schon etwas erschrocken, wie wenig Zeit man zum reagieren hätte.


----------



## mzaskar (20. Dezember 2010)

Wie ein Baum kam runter


----------



## Hopi (20. Dezember 2010)

Schneebruch, ca. 3-4m lange Baumkrone. War aber zum Glück noch weit genug weg. Das macht aber nur mal kurz "Knack" und dann knallt sie schon auf den Boden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (20. Dezember 2010)

hatte auch mal des vergnügen, allerdings windbruch.
haben damals irgendwie nix von stürmischen wetterprognosen mitbekommen und waren bei normalen bedingungen relativ weit mit hund weg. als es dann merklich stürmte, habe ich noch zur umkehr und verlassen des waldes gemahnt. am waldrand nähe rote mühle ging dann urplötzlich auch etwas ganz in der nähe nieder. haben zwar nix gesehen, aber einen deutlich lauten dumpfen aufprall gehört ...


----------



## mzaskar (20. Dezember 2010)

Hopi schrieb:


> Schneebruch, ca. 3-4m lange Baumkrone. War aber zum Glück noch weit genug weg. Das macht aber nur mal kurz "Knack" und dann knallt sie schon auf den Boden.



Puh, Glück gehabt


----------



## mzaskar (20. Dezember 2010)

Hier föhnt es gerade


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. Dezember 2010)

Das hätte ich hier jetzt auch gerne


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. Dezember 2010)

@Mzaskar: Wir sollten mal langsam die Bike-Urlaubsplanung für das kommende Jahr konkretisieren 

... ich sitze heute Nachmittag mit meinen Kollegen Nobbi und Boris w/ ToG 2011 zusammen


----------



## wissefux (20. Dezember 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> Das hätte ich hier jetzt auch gerne



regen kommt bald ... hoffentlich wird es auch regen ...


----------



## Hopi (20. Dezember 2010)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Hier föhnt es gerade



Na nach dem Haarwaschen ist das so üblich 



Unser neustes Spielzeug ist im übrigen gekommen  







also brauchen wir nur noch etwas Pulverschnee und einen Hauch an Wind 


für das hier


----------



## Hopi (20. Dezember 2010)

wissefux schrieb:


> regen kommt bald ... hoffentlich wird es auch regen ...



gegen etwas weniger Schnee auf der Straße hätte ich auch nix, ich weiss sonst nicht wo ich mein neues Auto Parken soll


----------



## wissefux (20. Dezember 2010)

Hopi schrieb:


> Unser neustes Spielzeug ist im übrigen gekommen




sag mal bescheid, wenn ihr das aufm feldberg ausprobiert


----------



## Hopi (20. Dezember 2010)

Feldberg geht nicht (schlechter Wind, zu wenig Platz), ist eher mal um über den Acker zu heizen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (20. Dezember 2010)

Hopi schrieb:


> ... ich weiss sonst nicht wo ich mein neues Auto Parken soll



garage, carport, stellplatz, parkhaus, tiefgarage, wohnung, ... ach, es gibt da so viele möglichkeiten


----------



## Hopi (20. Dezember 2010)

leider alles nicht möglich. Aber wo Sabine mit ihrem noch über den Schnee kommt würde ich schon stecken bleiben


----------



## wissefux (20. Dezember 2010)

oh je, auch noch sein ein tiefflieger. wahrscheinlich mußt du dann noch bei jedem popligem bahnübergang im schneckentempo rüber rollen ...
mein nächstes auto wird hochgebockt, bekommt ne standheizung und hat allrad 

höchst meldet schneeregen. ich will nur regen


----------



## wissefux (20. Dezember 2010)

wissefux schrieb:


> höchst meldet schneeregen. ich will nur regen



leider viel mehr schnee als regen. jetzt kann ich hier dann auch noch das kfz freilegen


----------



## Hopi (20. Dezember 2010)

wissefux schrieb:


> oh je, auch noch sein ein tiefflieger. wahrscheinlich mußt du dann noch bei jedem popligem bahnübergang im schneckentempo rüber rollen ...



Nein, so tief ist er auch nicht. Ist der RS von Skoda, aber ich dachte mir, wenn ich schon einen Kombi nehme, dann kann er auch flott sein. 

4x4 könnte ich mir auch vorstellen  (Sabine schau mal weg) dann aber einen richtigen und nicht mehr so ein SUV Spielzeug.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. Dezember 2010)

Ein Nachbar mit Trecker und Schaufel ist in diesen Zeiten Gold wert


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. Dezember 2010)

Schick gemacht 

Gute Nacht


----------



## --bikerider-- (20. Dezember 2010)

so siehts derzeit bei uns aus


----------



## ratte (20. Dezember 2010)

Zum Glück gibt's hier Vorgärten, sonst sähe es hier ähnlich aus. 
Aber die Autos parken hier zwischen ähnlich hohen Hügeln, wenn sich jemand die Mühe gemacht hat, einen Parkplatz frei zu schaufeln.
Und wehe der erarbeitete Parkplatz ist dann bei der Rückkehr besetzt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (20. Dezember 2010)

in den Höfen siehts ähnlich aus


----------



## wissefux (21. Dezember 2010)

wo bleibt das tauwetter  :kotz:


----------



## wissefux (21. Dezember 2010)

übrigens : ich schei$$ auf weiße weihnacht vor meiner haustür 

heute erstmalig den hausberg nicht hochgekommen. und warum ? weil seit tagen so ein depp in der kurve auf der normalen rechten spur parkt. da kann man einfach nicht mit schwung rum, ohne die gefahr dem reinzurutschen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. Dezember 2010)

Das hat ja schon wieder weiss runtergemacht


----------



## wissefux (21. Dezember 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> Das hat ja schon wieder weiss runtergemacht



ach  echt


----------



## Hopi (21. Dezember 2010)

Da könnt ihr mal sehen was die Leute in den Bergen jedes Jahr bewältigen müssen 
Aber ob es besser wird, wenn es jetzt am Mittag regnet und die Schnee zu Eisbergen werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. Dezember 2010)

... die sind ja selbst Schuld, wenn sie in den Bergen leiben


----------



## mzaskar (21. Dezember 2010)

Bei uns hat der Föhn ganze Arbeit geleistet  und wird es noch einen weiteren Tag tun


----------



## Hopi (21. Dezember 2010)

Bei uns hat es auch gerade zu regnen angefangen.


----------



## wissefux (21. Dezember 2010)

Hopi schrieb:


> Bei uns hat es auch gerade zu regnen angefangen.



na endlich


----------



## Hopi (21. Dezember 2010)

wissefux schrieb:


> na endlich



ob Du das immer noch sagst, wenn Du wegen Eis den Berg überhaupt nicht mehr hochkommst.


----------



## wissefux (21. Dezember 2010)

Hopi schrieb:


> ob Du das immer noch sagst, wenn Du wegen Eis den Berg überhaupt nicht mehr hochkommst.



bei eis nehm ich doch das fahrrad


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. Dezember 2010)

In EB taut's und lt. A. in fbh inzwischen auch leicht


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. Dezember 2010)

Mal eine positive Nachricht: Die Tage werden wieder länger


----------



## Hopi (21. Dezember 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> Mal eine positive Nachricht: Die Tage werden wieder länger



Das ist doch schon mal ein Anfang  der nächste Sommer kommt bestimmt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. Dezember 2010)

Es regnet, es regnet...

... GN8


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ratte (21. Dezember 2010)

Bäh. 
Hat man gar nicht richtig nutzen können.


----------



## wissefux (22. Dezember 2010)

moin am heutigen frei-tag


----------



## bone peeler (22. Dezember 2010)

Moin...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. Dezember 2010)

Guten Morgen


----------



## mzaskar (22. Dezember 2010)

Tach


----------



## mzaskar (22. Dezember 2010)

cooler Film

[ame="http://vimeo.com/12459470"]ionate films - VAST Trailer 2010 on Vimeo[/ame]

vor allem kennt man den ein oder anderen Spot und ist ihn schon mal gefahren  nur vielviel langsamer 

Auch sehr geil 

http://www.tetongravity.com/videos/Jeremy-Jones-Deeper-Trailer-A-Snowboard-Film-807352.htm

davon kann ich leider nur träumen ..... aber immerhin


----------



## wissefux (22. Dezember 2010)

schade, beinahe hätte ich heute die kraftstation gehabt. leider die falsche farbe geliefert, ergo ging das ding wieder retour ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. Dezember 2010)

Welche Farbe war denn bestellt worden und welche Farbe wurde angeliefert?


----------



## wissefux (22. Dezember 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> Welche Farbe war denn bestellt worden und welche Farbe wurde angeliefert?



hellsilber bestellt (wie die von kettler) und dunkelgrau geliefert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. Dezember 2010)

Das wäre mir jetzt aber irgendwie völlig am A**** vorbeigegangen 

Gute Nacht


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. Dezember 2010)

... und gleich wieder Guten Morgen


----------



## wissefux (23. Dezember 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> Das wäre mir jetzt aber irgendwie völlig am A**** vorbeigegangen



wenn du ein auto in silber bestellt, nimmst du es auch nicht in rot oder sonst einer anderen farbe ab, auch wenn die ausstattung und funktion identisch ist 
und bei so einem gerät >2k darf auch schon mal die farbe stimmen. punkt 

mal schauen, ob heute unsere neue spielwiese endlich geliefert wird und ob da alles passt.


----------



## Hopi (23. Dezember 2010)

Da muss ich Thomas aber Recht geben, bei der Farbe wäre es mir auch egal gewesen. Sie wurde ja nicht in mindgrün oder rosa geliefert.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. Dezember 2010)

Der Vergleich mit dem Auto hinkt nicht nur, sondern braucht dauerhaft 'nen Rolli mit Zivi  

Ob die Farbe von so einem Fitness-Ding nun hellsilber oder dungelgrau ist, ist doch nun wirklich völlig egal, vor allen Dingen wenn es in einem Hobby-Keller steht. Ich hätte eher versucht, einen kleinen Preisnachlass rauszuhandeln


----------



## wissefux (23. Dezember 2010)

Hopi schrieb:


> ... Sie wurde ja nicht in mindgrün oder rosa geliefert.



das wäre ja noch ok gewesen 




wahltho schrieb:


> Der Vergleich mit dem Auto hinkt nicht nur, sondern braucht dauerhaft 'nen Rolli mit Zivi
> 
> Ob die Farbe von so einem Fitness-Ding nun hellsilber oder dungelgrau ist, ist doch nun wirklich völlig egal, vor allen Dingen wenn es in einem Hobby-Keller steht. Ich hätte eher versucht, einen kleinen Preisnachlass rauszuhandeln



ich finde den vergleich mit auto voll ok. im auto sitzt man ja sogar noch drin und bekommt von der farbe beim fahren nicht viel zu sehen. da ist die farbe eigentlich total unwichtig. und trotzdem würde man bestimmte farben nie nehmen.
diese kraftstation ist schließlich ne hochwertige anschaffung und auch der "hobbykeller" gehört zum haus und soll stilistisch so eingerichtet sein, wie der rest: nämlich so hell wie möglich ...
wie die sache ausgeht, entscheidet sich jetzt erst im januar. preisnachlass wäre je nach höhe auch ok, aber da rechne ich eher mal mit lumpigen 50 euro oder so und dann gibts halt keine kraftstation. wer braucht bei dem schnee überhaupt noch sowas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. Dezember 2010)

Auf der Kraftstation sitzt Du drauf und kriegst von der Farbe auch nicht soviel mit 

Aber jedem Tierchen sein Pläsierchen 

Dann musst Du halt noch eine Weile auf Deine Kraftstation in der perfekten Farbe warten 

... und ich hoffe sie wird dann auch dauerhaft genutzt


----------



## mzaskar (23. Dezember 2010)

MoinMoin wollte euch nicht unterbrechen bei der Farbenlehre  aber daxhte mal ich bring mich ein 

Ih denke die Farbe ist schon nicht unwichtig, ist ja schlieslich auch ein Möbelstück 

So jetzt erstmla Frühstück, dann bin ichauch schon weg zum Weihnachtseinkaufen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. Dezember 2010)

Eine Kraftstation als Möbelstück zu bezeichnen ist auch lustisssch 

Das muss ich mal A. erzählen


----------



## Hopi (23. Dezember 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> Das muss ich mal A. erzählen



Genau, sag ihr mal, dass sie in einer Gebrauchsmöbel Halle arbeitet


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. Dezember 2010)

Hopi schrieb:


> Genau, sag ihr mal, dass sie in einer Gebrauchsmöbel Halle arbeitet



Ist das besser, als in einer Gebrauchtmöbelhalle zu arbeiten oder ist die Gebrauchsmöbelhalle nicht zugleich auch eine Gebrauchtmöbelhälle?   

Obwohl so manche private Gebrauchsmöbelkellerhalle oft eher eine Neumöbelhalle bleibt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. Dezember 2010)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f_ETSvTAo4A"]YouTube        - NINJA'S UNBOXING[/nomedia]


----------



## Hopi (23. Dezember 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ist das besser, als in einer Gebrauchtmöbelhalle zu arbeiten oder ist die Gebrauchsmöbelhalle nicht zugleich auch eine Gebrauchtmöbelhälle?
> 
> Obwohl so manche private Gebrauchsmöbelkellerhalle oft eher eine Neumöbelhalle bleibt



wieder mal sehr kompliziert ausgedrückt  aber im Grundsatz richtig


----------



## bone peeler (23. Dezember 2010)

omg....


----------



## Hopi (23. Dezember 2010)

bone peeler schrieb:


> omg....



Du darfst ruhig Fürst zu ihm sagen, er ist da nicht so


----------



## bone peeler (23. Dezember 2010)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (23. Dezember 2010)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Ih denke die Farbe ist schon nicht unwichtig, ist ja schlieslich auch ein Möbelstück



so isses 
hätte ich das graue ding gewollt, hätte ich es in ffm gekauft. so aber war einzig die farbe der ausschlaggebende grund für den kauf woanders ...


----------



## Hopi (23. Dezember 2010)

Fux, ich kann ja die Sache mit der Farbe bei einem Auto, Bike, Kleidung, Wohnmöbel verstehen. Aber in dem Fall wäre mir früher trainieren auch vor Farbe gegangen. Ich kann es ja verstehen das Du sauer bist wenn Du extra wegen der Farbe wo anders bestellst. Aber ich hätte das Ding gleich in FFM mitgenommen und jetzt schon die erste Staubschicht drauf


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. Dezember 2010)

wissefux schrieb:


> ... so aber war einzig die farbe der ausschlaggebende grund für den kauf woanders ...



 Ne oder? 

Fux, Du bist wirklich ein glücklicher Mensch: Du hast anscheinend keine echten Probleme im Leben 



Hopi schrieb:


> ...und jetzt schon die erste Staubschicht drauf



Hellt das eher auf oder dunkelt das ab? 

Jetzt ist aber ein 

_**Bäuerchen**_

fällig:

Lecker Gänsebraten in der Kantine - Für den Fürsten natürlich mit einer doppelten Portion Gans  

_... die Geschichte mit der Gebrauchsmöbelfarbe hat jedenfalls zur allgemeinen Erheiterung der (nichtkosmetischen) Mitesser beigetragen_


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. Dezember 2010)

Diese Ration sollte doch für den Winter reichen, oder?


----------



## ratte (23. Dezember 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> Lecker Gänsebraten in der Kantine - Für den Fürsten natürlich mit einer doppelten Portion Gans


Hab Dich gar nicht gesehen, aber die Gans habe ich heute auch genommen. 

*stichel*
Und ich dachte immer, Farbe ist das wichtigste Kaufentscheidungskriterium nur bei Frauen? 

So, ich läute jetzt den Urlaub ein.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. Dezember 2010)

ratte schrieb:


> *stichel*Und ich dachte immer, Farbe ist das wichtigste Kaufentscheidungskriterium nur bei Frauen?



Wer weiss, wer im Fuxbau die Hosen anhat


----------



## wissefux (23. Dezember 2010)

freut mich, zur allgemeinen belustigung beigetragen zu haben


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. Dezember 2010)

Genau mein Spruch: Wer austeilt, muss gelegentlich auch mal einstecken können


----------



## wissefux (23. Dezember 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> Fux, Du bist wirklich ein glücklicher Mensch: Du hast anscheinend keine echten Probleme im Leben



klar habe ich auch echte probleme. von glücklich kann keine rede sein . aber darüber wird hier nicht diskutiert 

ein weiteres diskusionswürdiges : unser wasserbett kommt nicht einmal in der falschen farbe, sondern gar nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. Dezember 2010)

wissefux schrieb:


> klar habe ich auch echte probleme. von glücklich kann keine rede sein



Das tut mir aufrichtig leid   

Tipp fürs Wasserbett: Vorsicht mit High Heels


----------



## wissefux (23. Dezember 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> Das tut mir aufrichtig leid



ein  reicht vorerst


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. Dezember 2010)

... Na dann GN8


----------



## ratte (23. Dezember 2010)

NRW meldet geschlossene Schneedecke. 
Weiße Weihnachten. 

Schöne und geruhsame Weihnachtsfeiertage alle zusammen.


----------



## wissefux (24. Dezember 2010)

wünsche euch allen eine frohe weihnacht ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. Dezember 2010)

Moin 

ebenfalls frohe festeTage aus dem Fürstentum


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (24. Dezember 2010)

Dann send ich auch meine besten Wünsche für die anstehenden Feiertage  und zieht euch keine Magenzerrung zu


----------



## mzaskar (24. Dezember 2010)

Jetzt mussteich auch noch Schneeschippen  unglaubliche kaum in Dund schon muss Mann schuften


----------



## Crazy-Racer (24. Dezember 2010)

Auch ich wünsche allen und den dazu gehörigen Familien ein frohes und besinnliches Fest und erholsame Feiertage (Samstag + Sonntag ).


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. Dezember 2010)

fbh meldet leichten, aber anhaltenden Schneefall.


----------



## mzaskar (24. Dezember 2010)

Ich bin, nee mein Bruder  ist gerade zum 2ten Schaufeln ausgerückt


----------



## wissefux (24. Dezember 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> fbh meldet leichten, aber anhaltenden Schneefall.



mist, da muß ich gleich hin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. Dezember 2010)

... und wir müssen nach K'stein


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. Dezember 2010)

... Liess sich aber gut fahren


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. Dezember 2010)

Neues Sport- und Musikgerät:


----------



## bone peeler (24. Dezember 2010)

Auch wenn Weihnachten für mich momentan keine Rolle spielt wünsch ich Euch Frohe Weihnachten... und Geschenke gibts erst wenn der Fürst zum Forumsgrillen einlädt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. Dezember 2010)

@Bone: Auch Dir trotz aller privaten Widrigkeiten ein frohes Fest 

Im neuen Jahr wird alles besser


----------



## bone peeler (24. Dezember 2010)

Merci


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. Dezember 2010)

Gute Weihnachtsnacht


----------



## wissefux (25. Dezember 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> Neues Sport- und Musikgerät:



ein hüpfteppich 

moin. ist ja immer noch weihnachten und immer noch in weiß. werd ich wohl mal wieder schnee schaufeln gehen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. Dezember 2010)

Moin, moin 

Zum Glück ist weniger Weiss runtergekommen, als erwartet


----------



## --bikerider-- (25. Dezember 2010)

Hallo ihr!
Wünsche euch ein frohes Weihnachtsfest!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. Dezember 2010)

Merci - Ebenso Iggi 

So, Schneeräumen erledigt 

In 10 Minuten ist Abritt Richtung Weihnachtsgans in Kingstone


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. Dezember 2010)

... so die Gans wäre auch erledigt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. Dezember 2010)

... und schon wieder Gute Nacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (26. Dezember 2010)

ein neuer morgen bricht an ...


----------



## --bikerider-- (26. Dezember 2010)

moin moin....
der ganze Schnee is ja ganz schön, ich hätte nun gern mal einen Tag mit viel Sonne und trotzdem kalt. kann das mal jemand so weitergeben?
Wollt ein paar Fotos machen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. Dezember 2010)

Moin Leute 

Der 3. und zugleich härteste Akt von Weihnachten 2010 steht an


----------



## ratte (26. Dezember 2010)

Der dritte Akt scheint ja lange anzudauern. 

Wir sind mittlerweile auch wieder von allen Festivitäten/Völlereien zurück und waren über die verhältnismäßig guten Straßenzustände hier überrascht. 
Und jetzt ist eine Woche Erholung angesagt.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. Dezember 2010)

Der dritte Akt ist gerade in vollem Gange und ich bin den Weihnachtsgesängen in mein Refugium entfleucht - Aber Psst, bitte verratet mich nicht


----------



## --bikerider-- (26. Dezember 2010)

http://www.shortnews.de/id/868142/P...hn-4-083-Jahre-Verspaetung-fuer-ICE-angezeigt

die haben das know-how


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. Dezember 2010)

Gute Nacht


----------



## wissefux (27. Dezember 2010)

moin
auf zum winterlichen frühsport


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. Dezember 2010)

Moin Moin 

Ich glaube, den winterlichen Frühsport überlasse ich heute mal Anderen


----------



## mzaskar (27. Dezember 2010)

Tach auch ...  

Bei mir war auch der Weihnachtsmann  OK ich kannte ihn aber immerhin hatte er einen dicken Bauch und Bart, wenn auch keinen weissen


----------



## mzaskar (27. Dezember 2010)

sach mal, ihr seit dch alle Jaeger und Sammler 

Ich suche noch eine Starrgabel entweder eine GT oder auche eine Canondale 

freue mich


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. Dezember 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich glaube, den winterlichen Frühsport überlasse ich heute mal Anderen



Ich hab's dann doch noch schnell selbst erledigt, war ja nicht viel  

@Mzaskar: Schöne Geschenke hat Dir der W'mann gebracht


----------



## mzaskar (27. Dezember 2010)

Ich war halt das ganze Jahr brav 

Jetzt muss ich nur damit umgehen können


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. Dezember 2010)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Ich war halt das ganze Jahr brav



... wer's glaubt   

 Fertisch mit der täglichen Ausdauersporteinheit


----------



## mzaskar (27. Dezember 2010)

Ich glaub's mir


----------



## wissefux (27. Dezember 2010)

mein weihnachtsmann kommt wohl nicht mehr. muß wohl ziemlich böse gewesen sein 

gn8


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. Dezember 2010)

Vllt. Hast Du ja die Gans gestohlen 

Gute Nacht


----------



## mzaskar (27. Dezember 2010)

Nächtle


----------



## wissefux (28. Dezember 2010)

morsche.
endlich mal ohne schnee schaufeln durchstarten ....


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. Dezember 2010)

Moin, Moin 

 Stimmt - 1 Tag Pause vom Schneeschaufeln


----------



## mzaskar (28. Dezember 2010)

Moin Moin ihr Lieben


----------



## mzaskar (28. Dezember 2010)

Also hier aufm Berg hat's noch genug, falls jemand schaufeln will


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. Dezember 2010)

Cool!


----------



## Lucafabian (28. Dezember 2010)

wie keiner hat gratuliert ...dann zumindest mal von mir die besten wünsche an das geburtstagskind....halt dich weiter so gut und genieß noch die paar verbleibenden stunden vom geburtstag


dem fux ein dreifaches hoch hoch hoch


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. Dezember 2010)

Upps wie peinlich 

 Danke für den Hinweis Lugxx 

Auch von mir alles Gute zum Geburtstag Fux


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ratte (28. Dezember 2010)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag auch von uns, Fux. 

Peinlich? Durchaus. Ich würde mir bei mir allerdings (leider) erst Gedanken machen, wenn ich von alleine mal an einen Geburtstag denke.  Ich verdränge sämtliche Daten, fragt mich also nie nach dem Datum.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. Dezember 2010)

Gute Nacht


----------



## Hopi (29. Dezember 2010)

So, unser neuster Zuwachs nimmt langsam Gestallt an


----------



## wissefux (29. Dezember 2010)

moin.
danke @all  man kann auch wirklich nicht mal mehr heimlich altern


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. Dezember 2010)

Moin 

@Fux:In den Zeiten des Internets altert man halt auch transparent 

@Hopi: Vorsicht  - Du hast hinten Mantel und Schlauch vergessen


----------



## mzaskar (29. Dezember 2010)

Hoi Fux, nachträglich alles Gute zum B'Day  

@hopi

Wem ist es denn ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopi (29. Dezember 2010)

Primär uns (meins ) aber wir haben kein mein und deins. Vielleicht später wenn Nachwuchs da ist  "schau was dein Kind gemacht hat"


----------



## mzaskar (29. Dezember 2010)

Nach dem Motto: "Was dein ist, ist auch mein und was mein ist geht dich nichts an!"  

Wird es primär zum Hüpfen oder Freeriden genutzt? Oder sol es auch für das tägliche Pendeln zur Arbeit etc. genutzt werden? 
Bin immer wieder am ueberlegen (so als kleines Bastelobjekt für den Sommer) mir ein schickes HT aufzubauen, mit dem ich zur Arbeit fahren kann (Asphalt, Stadt) und auf dem Heimweg noch eine trailige Runde anschliessen kann 
Wo liegt denn ein SC Rahmen (Chameleon?) preislich?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. Dezember 2010)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Nach dem Motto: "Was dein ist, ist auch mein und was mein ist geht dich nichts an!"



Ich empfehle an dieser Stelle grundsätzlich immer einen guten, notariell beglaubigten Ehevertrag mit Gütertrennung


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. Dezember 2010)

Ich hatte Weihnachten ja eigentlich schon Anfang Dezember für beendet erklärt, aber gestern musste ich nochmal ob eines Leckerbissens auf der E-Bucht ein Re-Opening machen 

Naja: Lacoste es was es wolle, Geld spielt keine Rolex


----------



## Hopi (29. Dezember 2010)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Wo liegt denn ein SC Rahmen (Chameleon?) preislich?



Ehrlich gesagt, zu teuer. Aber einen andern Rahmen habe ich leider nicht gefunden. Ich hätte ja am liebsten den gleichen Rahmen wie Sabine "Giant XTC" gehabt, aber leider sehen die aktuellen Rahmen von Giant nicht so toll aus.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. Dezember 2010)

Ich habe hier gerade einen goilen Urlaubsantrag freigegeben: Vom 03. Januar bis zum 31. Mai


----------



## wissefux (29. Dezember 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich habe hier gerade einen goilen Urlaubsantrag freigegeben: Vom 03. Januar bis zum 31. Mai



hoffe, dass das meiner war


----------



## wissefux (29. Dezember 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> Naja: Lacoste es was es wolle, Geld spielt keine Rolex



und was hast geschossen 

heute soll endlich unser neues bettchen kommen 
von daher wurde weihnachten bei uns auch verlängert ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. Dezember 2010)

bingo


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. Dezember 2010)

Mist der Fux ist mir mit der K-Frage zuvorgekommen 

Glückwunsch Fux


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (29. Dezember 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> Mist der Fux ist mir mit der K-Frage zuvorgekommen
> 
> Glückwunsch Fux



sorry, war definitv und ausnahmsweise keine absicht


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. Dezember 2010)

wissefux schrieb:


> und was hast geschossen



Etwas, was im Jahre 1964 schon James Bond getragen hat


----------



## Hopi (29. Dezember 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> Etwas, was im Jahre 1964 schon James Bond getragen hat



Einen Hut


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. Dezember 2010)

... ganz kalt 

Gute Nacht


----------



## --bikerider-- (29. Dezember 2010)

zurück von einem netten Ski-Tag in Winterberg


----------



## wissefux (29. Dezember 2010)

so, ab ins wasserbett ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. Dezember 2010)

... Viel Spaß 

Mein Filius will morgen in die Rhön zum Boarden.

Jetzt aber endgültig GN8


----------



## wissefux (30. Dezember 2010)

morsche


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. Dezember 2010)

Moin, Moin 

Und Fux, wie war die erste Nacht auf dem Wasserbett?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (30. Dezember 2010)

Er paddelt noch


----------



## wissefux (30. Dezember 2010)

war soweit ok. ist natürlich ne umgewöhnung und erst mal seltsam, aber nach aussage meiner  hab ich wohl sehr gut geschlafen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. Dezember 2010)

... "Liebling fang' schon mal an, Du weisst ja, wo alles ist", oder wie


----------



## wissefux (30. Dezember 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... "Liebling fang' schon mal an, Du weisst ja, wo alles ist", oder wie



bin leider sehr vergesslich, muß jedes mal aufs neue suchen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. Dezember 2010)

... na denn mal GN8


----------



## mzaskar (31. Dezember 2010)

Guten Morgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (31. Dezember 2010)

Moin, Moin Ihr Lieben


----------



## wissefux (31. Dezember 2010)

moin


----------



## Hopi (31. Dezember 2010)

Moin Gemeinde 
Es ist vollbracht, mein grüner Popoweichklopfer ist fertig,  ich brauche nur noch einen schwarzen Lenker, der weiße sieht nix aus.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (31. Dezember 2010)

Glühstrumpf!

A. und Cynthia sind aber ganz schön lange Langlaufen


----------



## ratte (31. Dezember 2010)

Hoffe, die haben sich nicht verlaufen. 

Grummel, immer noch kein Wind. 
Dann eben doch Sport auf zwei Rädern.

Guten Rutsch alle miteinander.


----------



## Cynthia (31. Dezember 2010)

ratte schrieb:


> Hoffe, die haben sich nicht verlaufen.



Nein, nein, wir sind nicht abhanden gekommen.  Es war einfach zu schön zum Aufhören. Oben auf dem Feldberg - bei herrlichstem Sonnenschein - rund herum ein riesiges Nebelmeer . Wir haben Beweisfotos ... . 








 und einen guten Start ins neue Jahr!


----------



## wissefux (31. Dezember 2010)

so feddisch. die gäste und das neue jahr können kommen.
kommt alle gut rüber und bleibt gesund


----------



## Crazy-Racer (31. Dezember 2010)

Auch ich wünsche allen einen guten Rutsch und einen schönen Start ins neue Jahrzehnt 


wissefux schrieb:


> ...und bleibt gesund


...erstmal wieder gesund werden


----------



## Deleted 68955 (31. Dezember 2010)

... na dann Gute Besserung und Guten Rutsch  

Cynthia, A., Urs und meine Wenigkeit werden gleich zum Feuerwerkschauen wieder auf den Staufen hochlaufen


----------



## wissefux (1. Januar 2011)

wahltho schrieb:


> .
> ... gleich zum Feuerwerkschauen wieder auf den Staufen hochlaufen



 ob ich das in meinem erdendasein auch mal hinbekomme 
hat man denn was gesehen ?

moin ihr schnarchnasen ! nicht gleich wieder 2011 verpennen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. Januar 2011)

Moin und Frohes Neues 

Wir haben es zeitlich dann nicht mehr zum Mannstein geschafft, wäre diesmal wahrscheinlich aber auch sehr diesig gewesen.


----------



## mzaskar (1. Januar 2011)

Frohes neues Jahr


----------



## Crazy-Racer (1. Januar 2011)

Frohes Neues euch allen!


----------



## Maggo (1. Januar 2011)

jo,ebenfalls


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. Januar 2011)

wahltho schrieb:


> Etwas, was im Jahre 1964 schon James Bond getragen hat



Apropos: "James Bond jagt Dr. No" remastered auf DVD war ja schon ein Erlebnis, aber auf Bluray ist es einfach nur


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. Januar 2011)

Gute Nacht 

P.S. Rein präventiv sozusagen


----------



## wissefux (2. Januar 2011)

ein präventives "guten morgen"


----------



## ratte (2. Januar 2011)

Guten Morgen. 

Das ist doch nicht etwa Sonne da draußen?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. Januar 2011)

...yepp - Gelegentlich war heute mal wieder die Sonne zu sehe 

Ich habe mir heute mal wieder "Es war einmal in Amerika" reingepfiffen 

... Gute Nacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ratte (2. Januar 2011)

Wir haben uns eher den Wind um die Ohren pfeifen lassen.  Wenigstens war heute mittag mal welcher. Der Schnee auf dem Feld vorm Haus ist jetzt auch ordentlich umgepflügt. 

Gute Nacht.


----------



## wissefux (3. Januar 2011)

moin
auf ins neue a****** jahr ...


----------



## mzaskar (3. Januar 2011)

Guten Morgen, endlich wieder Arbeiten und kein Stress mehr mit der vielen Freizeit .......


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. Januar 2011)

Guten Morgen


----------



## wissefux (4. Januar 2011)

schon wieder guten morgen ...


----------



## Maggo (4. Januar 2011)

guten morgen auch von meiner seite. frage, nutzt hier irgendwer nen garmin in verbindung mit nem mac?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (4. Januar 2011)

na logo, wie denn sonst


----------



## mzaskar (4. Januar 2011)

Guten Morgen ihr Lieben  

Garmin und Mac habe ich auch  aber gerade erst gekauft


----------



## wissefux (4. Januar 2011)

wo drückt denn nun der schuh, maggo 

habe einen edge 705 mit einem imac intel der 1. generation im einsatz. funzt einwandfrei


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. Januar 2011)

Guten Morgen 



Maggo schrieb:


> guten morgen auch von meiner seite. frage, nutzt hier irgendwer nen garmin in verbindung mit nem mac?



Ich hab' Mapsource auf meinem Mac noch nicht installiert. Das war aber eine der Gründw, warum ich mir Parallells geholt habe: Mapsource gibt es nicht für Mac, man braucht also eine Windows Virtual Machine. Die anderen beiden Gründe waren Quicken und die Polar Software


----------



## Maggo (4. Januar 2011)

ich hab mir mal so ein mopped ausgeliehen und hab keine ahnung was ich für was brauche. zum einen fänd ich ne art trainingssoftware ganz gut, zum anderen möcht ich gern bisschen geocachen. ich scheitere aber bereits an der erkennung des geräts. auf der garmin hp gibts ein treiberpaket, wenn ich das installiere sagt die software es sei alles gut, es funktioniert aber nicht. vielleicht fehlt mir auch einfach ne übersicht, was ich für was brauche, das hört sich für mich zur zeit aber alles nach bahnhof an.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. Januar 2011)

Mein Gott ist das heute diesig 

Ich komme mir hier im 16. Stock in EB vor, als würde ich in den Wolgen sitzen


----------



## wissefux (4. Januar 2011)

ist doch nur ne partielle sofi


----------



## Maggo (4. Januar 2011)

wir haben heute zwischen 9:00 und 10:00 eine partielle Sonnenfinsternis.

btt: der support lahmt.


----------



## wissefux (4. Januar 2011)

Maggo schrieb:


> ich hab mir mal so ein mopped ausgeliehen und hab keine ahnung was ich für was brauche. zum einen fänd ich ne art trainingssoftware ganz gut, zum anderen möcht ich gern bisschen geocachen.



was fürn mopped 

beim edge 705 ist trainingssoftware dabei. mehr wie daten auslesen mach ich damit aber nicht. geocachen hab ich noch nicht getestet, will ich aber auch mal machen.
geotagging funzt, dazu braucht es aber zusatzsoftware, die die geo-daten simple nach uhrzeitstempel den fotos zuordnet ...


----------



## Maggo (4. Januar 2011)

gps 60c. da war halt, weils ne leihgabe ist keinerlei software dabei. ich frag den kollegen mal ob er irgendwo was hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. Januar 2011)

Jetzt sollte ja die Sonnenfinsternis vorbei sein, aber deutlich heller ist es nicht wirklich geworden


----------



## mzaskar (4. Januar 2011)

Ich nutze Base Camp ...... Aber noch keine Idee ob das alle macht was du willst


----------



## mzaskar (4. Januar 2011)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Ich nutze Base Camp ...... Aber noch keine Idee ob das alle macht was du willst


 
schon lange kein Selbstzitat mehr 

http://rad-forum.de/showflat/Number/577358/page/1

http://rad-forum.de/topics/610242/Garmin_MapSource_vs_Garmin_BaseCamp


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. Januar 2011)

... ich sage dann mal wieder GN8


----------



## mzaskar (4. Januar 2011)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... ich sage dann mal wieder GN8



Ich komme mit


----------



## wissefux (5. Januar 2011)

so, schluß mit lustig ihr zwei. raus aus den federn


----------



## mzaskar (5. Januar 2011)

Moinmoin  alles klar ?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Januar 2011)

Moin 

Alles klar soweit


----------



## Maggo (5. Januar 2011)

und wie war's??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Januar 2011)

Was?


----------



## Maggo (5. Januar 2011)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... ich sage dann mal wieder GN8





mzaskar schrieb:


> Ich komme mit





wissefux schrieb:


> so, schluß mit lustig ihr zwei. raus aus den federn





mzaskar schrieb:


> Moinmoin  alles klar ?





wahltho schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> Alles klar soweit





Maggo schrieb:


> und wie war's??



!

gps läuft immer noch nicht, das teil ist offensichtlich so alt und es gibt keine treiber für den mac. zumindest find ich keine, am ende muss ich auch parallels installieren?!?!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Januar 2011)

Maggo schrieb:


> !



Ach so: Mzaskar schnarcht und hat mir dauernd die Bettdecke geklaut  



Maggo schrieb:


> ... am ende muss ich auch parallels installieren?!?!



Keine Sorge, das tut nicht weh


----------



## mzaskar (5. Januar 2011)

Mac braucht keine Treiber 

Also gehe mal davon aus, das BaSecamp dein Gerät nich kennt ....... 

Aber mit Parallel geht das gut, und du kannst die Applikationen auch direkt aus der Apple leiste starten ......


----------



## mzaskar (5. Januar 2011)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ach so: Mzaskar schnarcht und hat mir dauernd die Bettdecke geklaut



pah


----------



## mzaskar (5. Januar 2011)

Wie klein wir doch sind


http://legault.perso.sfr.fr/eclipse110104_solar_transit.html

cool


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (5. Januar 2011)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Wie klein wir doch sind
> 
> 
> http://legault.perso.sfr.fr/eclipse110104_solar_transit.html
> ...


 
und so sieht die ISS aus der Nähe aus  

Das ist wie mit einem Selbstbaufloss ueber den Atlantik schippern


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Januar 2011)

Mzaskar scheint auf einmal die hohe Kunst des Selbstzitats für sich entdeckt zu haben


----------



## Hopi (5. Januar 2011)

Fürst, Du weißt doch, Schweiz, hohe Berge, weniger Sauerstoff, da dauert alles etwas länger


----------



## mzaskar (5. Januar 2011)

JaJa, so iss es 

Was macht denn der Laubfrosch


----------



## Hopi (5. Januar 2011)

Hatte heute seinen ersten Einsatz  HT da geht was voran . Ich muss nur noch den weißen Lenker gegen einen Schwarzen tauschen,, dann ist es fertig.


----------



## mzaskar (5. Januar 2011)

schick  

....mein Zaskar wartet auch auf den ersten Einsatz



bin noch am Ueberlegen ob ich bei Starrgabel bleibe, oder die Gabel aus dem unteren Rad einbaue .......


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Januar 2011)

HT-Mania oder wie?


----------



## Hopi (5. Januar 2011)

ich würde sie beide so lassen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Januar 2011)

Fertisch mit Spin-Trainern und allen Erledigungen und ziemlich müde...

... Daher Gute Nacht


----------



## wissefux (6. Januar 2011)

moin. wie angekündigt schifft es. hoffentlich ist es nicht zu glatt da draussen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (6. Januar 2011)

Moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. Januar 2011)

Auch Tach 



wissefux schrieb:


> ... hoffentlich ist es nicht zu glatt da draussen



 Und Fux: Wo bleibt der Glättebericht? 

Bei uns in der Strasse scheinen die Autos normal zu fahren, man hört aber Scheibeneinskratzer


----------



## Maggo (6. Januar 2011)

der weg zur kita war gerade eben die hölle. auf der strasse scheint's zu gehen, auf den bürgersteigen ist richtig eisbahn. selten erlebt......


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. Januar 2011)

Bei uns in der Einfahrt und auf dem Bürgersteig musste ich streuen, die Strassen waren dann aber von fbh nach EB nahezu frei und gut fahrbar.


----------



## wissefux (6. Januar 2011)

straßen soweit ok, wenn kein kopfsteinpflaster wie in h. da wars kritisch ...
zuwegung zum haus und zum auto mußte ich auch streuen ...


----------



## mzaskar (6. Januar 2011)

wissefux schrieb:


> zuwegung ...




An dir ist ein Schweizer verloren gegangen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. Januar 2011)

Solange er etwas zu Wege bringt


----------



## mzaskar (6. Januar 2011)

Hoi thomas

kann ich dir heute mal ein telefon geben?


----------



## mzaskar (6. Januar 2011)

Achja
Trainspotting im Original ist schon anstrengend


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopi (6. Januar 2011)

Wie ist eigentlich das Wetter in Zürich? Habt ihr wieder Föhn.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. Januar 2011)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Hoi thomas, kann ich dir heute mal ein telefon geben?



 Gerne ich wollte auch mal mit Dir sprechen, wegen allfälliger Bike-Urlaube in diesem Jahr


----------



## Hopi (6. Januar 2011)

Der klassische SUV Fahrer  er glaubt, er kommt überall durch.


----------



## mzaskar (6. Januar 2011)

Hopi schrieb:


> Der klassische SUV Fahrer  er glaubt, er kommt überall durch.


 
ich habe mein SUV in der Garage gelassen und den grossen roten genommen  

Das Wetter ist gerade grau und föhnig ... zum WE wird es warm und Schneefallgrenze geht auf 2000m hoch


----------



## Hopi (6. Januar 2011)

So ein Mist  ich will Schnee


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. Januar 2011)

Ich nicht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (6. Januar 2011)

Hast du Urlaub, oder wolltest du nur ein WE planen


----------



## wissefux (6. Januar 2011)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Das Wetter ist gerade grau und föhnig ... zum WE wird es warm und Schneefallgrenze geht auf 2000m hoch



verflixt, da unten oben soll der schnee noch bis mitte februar bleiben


----------



## Hopi (6. Januar 2011)

Eigentlich wollten wir erst mit ein paar Leuten jetzt diese Woche nach PdS, aber erstens wurden die dann Mitte Dezember krank und zweitens kommt Sabines neuer ober Chef diese Woche. Sonst hätten wir dir schon bescheid gegeben ob Du mit willst.
Aber jetzt dachten wir man könnte mal ein WE zu dir kommen und eine Runde zusammen in die Berge fahren. 
Wenn es mal wieder richtig Schnee gibt und nicht so einen Matsch.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. Januar 2011)

Ist das diesig da draussen 

Ich mach' dieses Jahr auch zum ersten Mal Wintersport: Ende Februar eine Woche Langlaufen & Wellness in Oberstdorf


----------



## mzaskar (6. Januar 2011)

Hopi schrieb:


> Eigentlich wollten wir erst mit ein paar Leuten jetzt diese Woche nach PdS, aber erstens wurden die dann Mitte Dezember krank und zweitens kommt Sabines neuer ober Chef diese Woche. Sonst hätten wir dir schon bescheid gegeben ob Du mit willst.
> Aber jetzt dachten wir man könnte mal ein WE zu dir kommen und eine Runde zusammen in die Berge fahren.
> Wenn es mal wieder richtig Schnee gibt und nicht so einen Matsch.


 
können wir gerne machen, aber diese Wochenende lohnt die anfahrt nicht wirklich, es hat nichtmal Sonnenschein  ....
sieht so aus, als ob ich radfahren muss


----------



## Cynthia (6. Januar 2011)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... Ich mach' dieses Jahr auch zum ersten Mal Wintersport: Ende Februar eine Woche Langlaufen & Wellness in Oberstdorf



 Super!


----------



## mzaskar (6. Januar 2011)

wissefux schrieb:


> verflixt, da unten oben soll der schnee noch bis mitte februar bleiben


 
Wird schon


----------



## wissefux (6. Januar 2011)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich mach' dieses Jahr auch zum ersten Mal Wintersport: Ende Februar eine Woche Langlaufen & Wellness in Oberstdorf



klassisch oder sportlich


----------



## wissefux (6. Januar 2011)

übrigens : die kraftstation ist geschichte ...


----------



## Hopi (6. Januar 2011)

was, wie, wo, ich dachte ich könnte zum drücken kommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (6. Januar 2011)

Jetzt hatte ich gerade mein Täschchen gepackt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. Januar 2011)

wissefux schrieb:


> übrigens : die kraftstation ist geschichte ...



Warum das denn jetzt?


----------



## wissefux (6. Januar 2011)

na ja, nicht in der versprochenen farbe lieferbar. und je mehr zeit zum drüber nachdenken verging, desto mehr sachen sind mir eingefallen, die ich mehr nutzen würde ...


----------



## Hopi (6. Januar 2011)

wissefux schrieb:


> na ja, nicht in der versprochenen farbe lieferbar. und je mehr zeit zum drüber nachdenken verging, desto mehr sachen sind mir eingefallen, die ich mehr nutzen würde ...



Du bist aber auch ein pinsiger Kunde


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. Januar 2011)

Bei dem Fux möchte ich nicht Handwerker sein


----------



## Hopi (6. Januar 2011)

Ja so langsam bekomme ich auch Angst vor ihm . Bald lässt er uns von den Mods austauschen, weil wir die falsche Farbe an unsern Bikes haben


----------



## mzaskar (6. Januar 2011)

I  App Store


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. Januar 2011)

Hopi schrieb:


> Bald lässt er uns von den Mods austauschen, weil wir die falsche Farbe an unsern Bikes haben


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. Januar 2011)

mzaskar schrieb:


> I  App Store



Was gab's denn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (6. Januar 2011)

Hopi schrieb:


> Ja so langsam bekomme ich auch Angst vor ihm . Bald lässt er uns von den Mods austauschen, weil wir die falsche Farbe an unsern Bikes haben



... grün geht ja mal gar nicht


----------



## wissefux (6. Januar 2011)

wahltho schrieb:


> Bei dem Fux möchte ich nicht Handwerker sein



ich bin gar nicht soooo streng. die farbe war das eine, die erkenntnis das andere


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. Januar 2011)

Ricki auf dem MacBook:


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. Januar 2011)

mzaskar schrieb:


> I  App Store





wahltho schrieb:


> Was gab's denn



Ich hab's herausgefunden 

Gute Nacht


----------



## wissefux (6. Januar 2011)

i think, i will  app store too 

gn8


----------



## wissefux (7. Januar 2011)

moin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (7. Januar 2011)

ziemlich diesig heute früh


----------



## mzaskar (7. Januar 2011)

Recht hohe Luftfeuchtigkeit draußen 
und Föhn hat es auch, sieht mir ganz nach Radfahren am Wochenende aus 

Guten Morgen Ihr Lieben


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. Januar 2011)

Moin  Leute 

Es giesst immer noch und das leise Gluckern, das man in der Nacht durch die geöffnete Balkontür gehört hat, lässt darauf schliessen, dass es weiter taut


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. Januar 2011)

wissefux schrieb:


> ... grün geht ja mal gar nicht



 Stimmt - Habe ich auch noch nie in meinem Leben gewählt


----------



## Hopi (7. Januar 2011)

Ihr habt ja überhaupt keine Ahnung  Grün ist geil.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. Januar 2011)

Wer spricht denn hier von Bike-Farben?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. Januar 2011)

Passend zur Jahreszeit


----------



## wissefux (7. Januar 2011)

gn8


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. Januar 2011)

dito


----------



## wissefux (8. Januar 2011)

gmoin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopi (8. Januar 2011)

Moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. Januar 2011)

Moin, Moin 

Unter diesem weissen Zeug ist es ja grün


----------



## --bikerider-- (8. Januar 2011)

moin mal wieder...
Montag gehts wieder los, nach 2,5 Wochen Urlaub...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. Januar 2011)

Genau: Schaff' mal wieder was, Du bist schliesslich unsere Altersvorsorge  

Es soll übrigens wohl die ganze Woche erstmal deutlich über Null bleiben.

Ich glaube heute fahre ich evtl. mal wieder oben ohne


----------



## wissefux (8. Januar 2011)

schon wieder dieses grün


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. Januar 2011)

Goil, oder? 

Fertisch mit der täglichen Ausdauersporteinheit


----------



## wissefux (8. Januar 2011)

wahltho schrieb:


> Goil, oder?



ausnahmsweise ja


----------



## ratte (8. Januar 2011)

Grün? Wohl eher matschbraun. 
Es ist Winter, da hat's weiß zu sein.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. Januar 2011)

Oben ohne war heute goil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. Januar 2011)

wahltho schrieb:


> Oben ohne war heute goil



Heute Abend zurück auch noch mal, zumindest bis Hornau 

Gute Nacht


----------



## wissefux (9. Januar 2011)

und in hornau hattest de angst vor mir und hast schnell dicht gemacht, oder wie 

moin


----------



## mzaskar (9. Januar 2011)

Moin Moin 


Hmmmm skifahren oder biken


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. Januar 2011)

Moin, Moin, Moin 

Es regnet, es regnet, die Erde wird nass...

... und das Weiss verschwindet immer mehr


----------



## wissefux (9. Januar 2011)

mal was ganz anneres : externe festplatten

brauche mal ne neue externe. soll mind. 1 tb haben. muß nicht klein und leicht sein (steht eh nur nebendran auf dem schreibtisch), relativ leise wäre schon ok.
der imac bietet ja fire wire. darüber läuft meine alte ganz gut. ist es noch sinnvoll heutzutage ? hat sich ja wohl kaum durchgesetzt. ohne fire wire gibts die dinger deutlich günstiger ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. Januar 2011)

Könntest Du nicht einfach in das vorhandene Gehäuse eine grössere Festplatte einbauen?

 Fertisch mit Spin-Trainern

Heute Nachmittag wird in Kultur gemacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (9. Januar 2011)

[ame="http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B0016M2824/ref=pd_lpo_k2_dp_sr_3?pf_rd_p=471061493&pf_rd_s=lpo-top-stripe&pf_rd_t=201&pf_rd_i=B000W9RNOA&pf_rd_m=A3JWKAKR8XB7XF&pf_rd_r=1ESHDQRB4G4ERASHR507"]incl. Spiegelung, wenn du das willst[/ame]


----------



## wissefux (9. Januar 2011)

mzaskar schrieb:


> incl. Spiegelung, wenn du das willst[/url]



sicher nicht schlecht, aber dann doch etwas zu teuer.
ob ich in das vorhandene gehäuse einfach was anderes einbauen kann, weiß ich nicht ...


----------



## ratte (9. Januar 2011)

Mahlzeit.

Wer hatte eigentlich dieses besch... Tauwetter bestellt? 
Im Gegensatz zum festen/festgefahrenen Schnee der letzten Wochen ist bei diesem Sulz an Fahren nicht zu denken. Dafür sind in Lorsbach gerade kleine Niagarafälle zu bewundern bzw. das dortige Rinnsal hat mal eben angrenzende Wald- und Wiesenflächen als zusätzliches Bachbett annektiert.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. Januar 2011)

wissefux schrieb:


> ob ich in das vorhandene gehäuse einfach was anderes einbauen kann, weiß ich nicht ...



Aber ich: Natürlich geht das 



ratte schrieb:


> Wer hatte eigentlich dieses besch... Tauwetter bestellt?



Ich war es 

Gute Nacht 

P.S: Obacht, morgen früh könnte es etwas glatt sein


----------



## mzaskar (10. Januar 2011)

wissefux schrieb:


> sicher nicht schlecht, aber dann doch etwas zu teuer.
> ob ich in das vorhandene gehäuse einfach was anderes einbauen kann, weiß ich nicht ...



aber gut und funzt mit der MAC Back up Lösung


----------



## wissefux (10. Januar 2011)

wahltho schrieb:


> P.S: Obacht, morgen früh könnte es etwas glatt sein



moin. sieht auf den ersten blick trocken aus. bald weiss ich mehr ...


----------



## wissefux (10. Januar 2011)

autos gefroren, straße glitzert verdächtig. von glätte hab ich aber auf dem offenen zweirad nix gemerkt 

dennoch rate ich allen 4rädrigen vorsichtshalber zur vorsicht ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. Januar 2011)

Guten Morgen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. Januar 2011)

Hier mal ein standesgemässes Schneemobil  

Gestern in FFM in einem Schaufenster gesichtet


----------



## Hopi (10. Januar 2011)

Der Fürst wird doch nicht etwa noch den Freuden des Schnees verfallen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. Januar 2011)

Und [ame="http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B002JE2PSA/ref=s9_simh_gw_p79_d0_i2?pf_rd_m=A3JWKAKR8XB7XF&pf_rd_s=center-1&pf_rd_r=1FJSCXKTMNA7XAZ2SQP6&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=463375193&pf_rd_i=301128"]hier[/ame] noch was für die echten iPhone Fans


----------



## wissefux (10. Januar 2011)

wahltho schrieb:


> Hier mal ein standesgemässes Schneemobil


 



wahltho schrieb:


> Und hier noch was für die echten iPhone Fans





der fürst könnte seinen untertanen ruhig mal so was für ergebene dienste schenken


----------



## Crazy-Racer (10. Januar 2011)

Servus

war eben mal ne Runde spazieren, herrlich, die frische Luft, die Sonne...


----------



## wissefux (10. Januar 2011)

"... er hat das spazierngehn entdeckt"


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. Januar 2011)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> ... die frische Luft, die Sonne...



 Sonne? - Ich seh' hier vom 16. Stock aus, kaum die Strasse, so neblig ist das


----------



## Hopi (10. Januar 2011)

wahltho schrieb:


> Sonne? - Ich seh' hier vom 16. Stock aus, kaum die Strasse, so neblig ist das



Dann musst Du noch viel höher gehen , so ca. 800 - 1000m


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. Januar 2011)

Hopi schrieb:


> Dann musst Du noch viel höher gehen , so ca. 800 - 1000m



Damit ich den Boden gar nicht mehr sehe, oder warum?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. Januar 2011)

Fertisch mit der heutigen 0-Rad-Einheit.

@Mzaskar: Urlaub für September ist eingereicht, die Planungen für Southern France 2011 können beginnen  

Gute Nacht


----------



## Maggo (10. Januar 2011)

wissefux schrieb:


> "... er hat das spazierngehn entdeckt"



du meinst:" er hat das spazierengehen *für sich* entdeckt. jörn malte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (11. Januar 2011)

morsche.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. Januar 2011)

Moin, Moin


----------



## Crazy-Racer (11. Januar 2011)

Maggo schrieb:


> du meinst:" er hat das spazierengehen *für sich* entdeckt. jörn malte.



nein, er kann nur im Moment sonst nix machen... Epstein-Barr Mistkram


----------



## Lucafabian (11. Januar 2011)

was so alles in der welt passiert

http://www.welt.de/vermischtes/welt...-abgetrennten-Kopf-von-Radfahrer-im-Auto.html


----------



## wissefux (11. Januar 2011)

immer auf die radfahrer


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. Januar 2011)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> nein, er kann nur im Moment sonst nix machen... Epstein-Barr Mistkram



 Gute Besserung 



Lucafabian schrieb:


> was so alles in der welt passiert
> 
> http://www.welt.de/vermischtes/welt...-abgetrennten-Kopf-von-Radfahrer-im-Auto.html



 Gerade bei Unfällen unter Alkoholeinfluss keine Gnade: Ab in den Knast mit dem Typen für lange Zeit  

So, war heute zum ersten Mal in der neuen Muckibude in EB: Top der Laden - Eine prima Empfehlung von A.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. Januar 2011)

Fertisch mit Spin-Trainern 

Gute Nacht


----------



## wissefux (12. Januar 2011)

moin. heute soll es feucht werden ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Januar 2011)

Guten Morgen 

Wir mögen es doch warm und feucht


----------



## mzaskar (12. Januar 2011)

Guten Morgen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Januar 2011)

Lustisch!!!


----------



## wissefux (12. Januar 2011)

die neue "kraftstation" ?


----------



## Hopi (12. Januar 2011)

wissefux schrieb:


> die neue "kraftstation" ?



Ich habe mir sagen lassen, dass zu häufiger Gebrauch dieser, den Körper in die andere Richtung formt


----------



## wissefux (12. Januar 2011)

da ist was dran. deshalb ist durchaus vorsicht geboten


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Januar 2011)

Hopi schrieb:


> Ich habe mir sagen lassen, dass zu häufiger Gebrauch dieser, den Körper in die andere Richtung formt



Wenn man sich auf dem Spin-Trainer davor setzt, besteht keine Gefahr 

Ich bin mal gespannt, wie die Spediteure heute Mittag den 130kg Dokumententresor in mein Arbeitszimmer schaffen


----------



## wissefux (12. Januar 2011)

Hopi schrieb:


> Ich habe mir sagen lassen, dass zu häufiger Gebrauch dieser, den Körper in die andere Richtung formt





wahltho schrieb:


> Wenn man sich auf dem Spin-Trainer davor setzt, besteht keine Gefahr



mal von den allgemeinen gefahren abgesehen, hat einer ahnung von den neumodischen tv´s ? taugt der sony was ?
aus optischen gründen (farbe weiß, ihr kennt das ja schon ) gibts in der größe 46 " leider keine alternativen. die tv-welt ist ziemlich schwarz ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopi (12. Januar 2011)

Hättest Du mich vor 20 Jahren gefragt, ob Sony etwas taugt, hätte ich sofort "JA" gesagt. Aber heute kann man sich da echt nicht mehr sicher sein.
Ich würde es wie  immer machen Teste lesen, Rezensionen im Netz suchen.
Habe ich für unsern Kite auch gemacht und bis jetzt stimmt alles was die Leute dazu geschrieben haben.


----------



## wissefux (12. Januar 2011)

Hopi schrieb:


> Ich würde es wie  immer machen Teste lesen, Rezensionen im Netz suchen.



was glaubst du, was ich die ganze zeit mache 
zu dem modell hab ich keine rezensionen gefunden, aber zu ähnlichen. ist teilweise sehr durchwachsen, die schlechten sind aber schon 1 jahr alt. ist halt die frage, ob die beschriebenen mängel (meist auf das edge led bezogen)seitens sony inzwischen abgeschafft wurden.
in frei verfügbaren tests schneidet der tv ganz gut ab. gibt aber sicher besseres.
im laden hängt die 40 " variante und macht einen sehr guten eindruck. aber laden ist halt nicht wohnzimmer ...


----------



## Hopi (12. Januar 2011)

wissefux schrieb:


> im laden hängt die 40 " variante und macht einen sehr guten eindruck. aber laden ist halt nicht wohnzimmer ...



So ist!





Das ist mal Glateis 



Excavator Drifting in Snow


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Januar 2011)

wissefux schrieb:


> taugt der sony was ?



Ich würde einen Panasonic nehmen.

Bin gerade erst von einem 42 Zoll HD Ready Panasonic auf eine 50 Zoll Full HD Panasonic umgestiegen. Mit beiden war/bin ich voll zufrieden.


----------



## wissefux (12. Januar 2011)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich würde einen Panasonic nehmen.



... und dann weiß umlackieren ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Januar 2011)

wissefux schrieb:


> ... und dann weiß umlackieren ...



 Stimmt ich vergass: Bei Dir gilt ja "Function follows form" 

... B&O macht auch schöne Panels, da kann man sich die Farbe fast aussuchen


----------



## wissefux (12. Januar 2011)

wahltho schrieb:


> Stimmt ich vergass: Bei Dir gilt ja "Function follows form"



eben 



wahltho schrieb:


> ... B&O macht auch schöne Panels, da kann man sich die Farbe fast aussuchen



das dürfte ziemlich sicher "out of budget" liegen


----------



## rocky_mountain (12. Januar 2011)

Phillips hat auch noch welche in weis.

TV


----------



## wissefux (12. Januar 2011)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Phillips hat auch noch welche in weis.
> 
> TV



der ist ziemlich , den kenn ich sogar live. leider zu klein (ist zwar relativ, denn größer als mein jetziger wäre der auch. dennoch ist 46 " das ziel ) und immer noch richtig teuer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Januar 2011)

Philips ist auch ok, aber eben teurer.

Panasonic ist eigentlich regelmässig in Tests ganz vorne.

Ich habe auch einen Full HD Beamer von Panasonic, der ist auch absolut top.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Januar 2011)

Lustig wie die sich gerade selbst fertigmachen  

Als Parteichef der Linke Porsche fahren ist 

... noch besser als die Bonzen bei den Grünen, die in den 80ern zu Versammlungen bis zur nächstgelegenen Ecke im Mezze gefahren sind und dann für die letzten Meter das Fahrrad rausgeholt haben


----------



## wissefux (12. Januar 2011)

leute, ich könnte  und :kotz:

das bestellformular war schon ausgefüllt und ich war nur noch einen anruf und unterschrift von meinem wunsch-tv entfernt. da schallt es durch den hörer von sony, dass das ding nicht mehr in weiß 46 " gebaut wird 

ergo auftrag zerrissen und tschüss ...

verflixt noch eins, weiß scheint nicht meine farbe zu sein. ich wechsle dann mal zu meinen lieblingsfarben gelb und lila. hätte jemand zufällig nen tv in 46 " in diesen farben im angebot 

kurz um, jetzt heißt es downgraden auf 40 " oder was schickes in silber suchen ... das rennen um die gunst des konsumenten ist wieder eröffnet ...


----------



## mzaskar (12. Januar 2011)

Samsung ist eben auch recht  ich würde nicht, also auf gar keinen Fall, niemals nie nicht, unter gar keinen Umständen, nicht mal daran denken, von der Größe abweichen


----------



## wissefux (12. Januar 2011)

das sieht die style-chefin anders und tendiert grade zum philips ...


----------



## mzaskar (12. Januar 2011)

Am Anfang sind sie riesig, nach einer Weile könnte er größer sein  .... Ich meine den Fernseher


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Januar 2011)

... am Ende hilft 'eh nur ein Beamer mit Leinwand 

Mein 130kg Dokumententresor wurde dann heute auch geliefert 

Dunkelgrauer Korpus mit hellgrauer Tür, Farbe war mir aber egal 

Erstaunlich wie schnell zwei Spediteure das Teil an seinen Platz verfrachtet haben 

Gute Nacht


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Januar 2011)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Am Anfang sind sie riesig, nach einer Weile könnte er größer sein  .... Ich meine den Fernseher





wahltho schrieb:


> ... am Ende hilft 'eh nur ein Beamer mit Leinwand



Obwohl Der hier am Ende wohl dann doch gross genug wäre


----------



## wissefux (12. Januar 2011)

wahltho schrieb:


> Dunkelgrauer Korpus mit hellgrauer Tür, Farbe war mir aber egal



glücklich sind die farbenblinden 




wahltho schrieb:


> Obwohl Der hier am Ende wohl dann doch gross genug wäre



hab ich doch gleich gesagt : b&o sprengt mein budget, wenn auch nur geringfügig 

gn8


----------



## wissefux (13. Januar 2011)

moin. ein neuer tag ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Januar 2011)

... neues Glück 

Guten Morgen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Januar 2011)

Es gibt übrigens eine neue iOS 4.3 Beta


----------



## mzaskar (13. Januar 2011)

Gude


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Januar 2011)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Gude



... ja wie denn?


----------



## mzaskar (13. Januar 2011)

SO halt


----------



## wissefux (13. Januar 2011)

aha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Januar 2011)

so lala oder wie?


----------



## wissefux (13. Januar 2011)

oder was ?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Januar 2011)

Ja was denn?


----------



## mzaskar (13. Januar 2011)

So lala halt, nicht Fisch nicht Fleisch


----------



## wissefux (13. Januar 2011)

mich quält mal wieder die rüsselpest. da wäre mir jetzt solala irgendwie lieber


----------



## --bikerider-- (13. Januar 2011)

moin moin


----------



## wissefux (13. Januar 2011)

erklär mir mal einer die hp von panasonic. ich raffs net 
würde einfach gerne mal tv´s nach größe auswählen ...


----------



## wissefux (13. Januar 2011)

wissefux schrieb:


> erklär mir mal einer die hp von panasonic. ich raffs net
> würde einfach gerne mal tv´s nach größe auswählen ...



ok, größe hab ich kapiert. aber die einzelnen serien und deren vor-/ nachteile


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Januar 2011)

In 46 Zoll ist [ame="http://www.amazon.de/Panasonic-TX-P46GW20-Plasma-Fernseher-Full-HD-schwarz/dp/B0038WIUTA/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1294913177&sr=1-4"]der hier[/ame] zum Beispiel ziemlich gut ausgestattet.

Ich habe [ame="http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B003JKKBZM/ref=oss_product"]den hier[/ame]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopi (13. Januar 2011)

Plasma


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Januar 2011)

Klar 

Plasma vs. LCD ist wieder eine dieser elenden Glaubensfragen, die ich ganz bestimmt nicht mit Dir diskutieren werde


----------



## Hopi (13. Januar 2011)

was ein Glck steht diese Frage bei uns nicht an 

Mir ist das relativ egal! Plasma verbraucht halt deutlich mehr Strom, das wäre für mich der Grund keinen zu kaufen. Aber bevor wir uns eine neue Glotze kaufen, kommt eher ein neuer Herd.


----------



## wissefux (13. Januar 2011)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich habe den hier



siehste, der fürst begnügt sich auch nicht mit schöndem schwarz


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Januar 2011)

Hopi schrieb:


> ...Plasma verbraucht halt deutlich mehr Strom, ...



Vor einer solchen Aussage hast Du Dich sicherlich wie immer sehr ausführlich mit der Thematik befasst und dabei unter anderem auch folgende Artikel gelesen:

Klick!
Klick!
Klick!

Und den kennst Du sicherlich auch schon, oder?

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5KT2BJzAwbU"]YouTube        - Wenn man keine Ahnung hat einfach mal die Fresse halten[/nomedia]






wissefux schrieb:


> siehste, der fürst begnügt sich auch nicht mit schnödem schwarz



Sagen wir mal so: Ich hätte ihn auch gekauft, wenn die Farbe schwarz gewesen wäre


----------



## wissefux (13. Januar 2011)

wahltho schrieb:


> Sagen wir mal so: Ich htte ihn auch gekauft, wenn die Farbe schwarz gewesen wre



form follows function


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Januar 2011)

wissefux schrieb:


> form follows function



Eigentlich eher "Color follows function"  

Sagen wir mal so: Solange es sich um eine "gedeckte Farbe" handelt, ist mir das relativ egal 

Wobei ich meinen neuen A/V-Verstärker und Bluray-Player sicherlich nicht in Schwarz genommen hätte, da kam nur Silber in Frage 

Was ist hier eigentlich pltzlich mit den Umlauten los, die verschwinden irgendwie


----------



## wissefux (13. Januar 2011)

wahltho schrieb:


> Was ist hier eigentlich pltzlich mit den Umlauten los, die verschwinden irgendwie



 stimmt. hab vorhin schon gedacht, ich spinne, als ich x-mal meinen post editiert habe wegen der umlaute ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Januar 2011)

Ich dachte erst, es würde an meinen Safari-Spracheinstellungen liegen


----------



## Hopi (13. Januar 2011)

wahltho schrieb:


> Vor einer solchen Aussage hast Du Dich sicherlich wie immer sehr ausfhrlich mit der Thematik befasst und dabei unter anderem auch folgende Artikel gelesen:
> 
> 
> 
> )



Nö, dass letzte mal als sie noch Stromfresser waren. Ist ja schön wenn sie den Verbrauch senken konnten. 

Abgesehen davon, würde die Finanzministerin für solche Spielereien keine Mittel bewilligen. Da könnte ich höchstens ein paar Kletterschuhe bewilligt bekommen 



> stimmt. hab vorhin schon gedacht, ich spinne, als ich x-mal meinen post editiert habe wegen der umlaute ...



mir ging es auch so.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Januar 2011)

Hopi schrieb:


> N, dass letzte mal als sie noch Stromfresser waren. Ist ja schn wenn sie den Verbrauch senken konnten.



Ok, also für Dich dann doch kurz eine Zusammenfassung der Artikel:

Pllasmas waren im Vergleich zu LCDs nie Stromfresser. Die Testmethoden, die zu dem Gerücht führten, dass Plasmas im Vergleich zu LCDs Stromfresser seien, waren schlichtweg falsch.


----------



## Chaotenkind (13. Januar 2011)

Hier gibt es auch noch ein paar nette Glotzkisten:

http://www.loewe.de/de/produkte/loewe-individual/individual-led/individualisierung.html


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Januar 2011)

Loewe ist auch sehr stylish und von der Qualität her sehr gut


----------



## Hopi (13. Januar 2011)

Also oben stand aber das ltere PlasmaTVs um die 400W verbrauchten und gerade deiner gelobt wird weil er um die 100w liegt. Im Grunde knnen wir beide nicht den endgltigen Beweis fhren und aus dem Grund wrde ich das jetzt auch beenden, weil es zu nix fhrt.

Abgesehen davon, finde ich es viel lustiger zu hren, wie der Fux sein Farbproblem lst


----------



## Chaotenkind (13. Januar 2011)

Jo, und man kann sich seine Glotze ein wenig individuell gestalten. Wenn fuer meinen geringen Fernsehkonsum nicht der Rechner voellig ausreichen wuerde, kaeme nur sowas in mein ueber den Daechern gelegenes Wohnzimmer.

Das mit den Umlauten nervt ein wenig.


----------



## wissefux (13. Januar 2011)

Hopi schrieb:


> Abgesehen davon, finde ich es viel lustiger zu hren, wie der Fux sein Farbproblem lst



ich guck mal nach ner brille mit schwarz/wei filter oder so. wer braucht denn schon brillen fr 3d zum fernsehen 

loewe ist stylisch und hochwertig, aber so weit ich wei (da ist sie wieder, diese farbe ) auch hochpreisig ... ich guck gleich noch mal beim m&m, die haben auch welche davon rumstehen ... im separé natürlich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopi (13. Januar 2011)

wahltho schrieb:


> Loewe ist auch sehr stylish und von der Qualitt her sehr gut



Aber von den Preisen wird der Fux wohl eher geschockt sein


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Januar 2011)

Hopi schrieb:


> Im Grunde können wir beide nicht den endgltigen Beweis führen und aus dem Grund werde ich das jetzt auch beenden, weil es zu nix führt.



Den endgültigen Beweis (siehe meine Links oben) haben schon Andere für uns geführt. Dem ist einfach nichts hinzuzufügen.

Das diese Diskussionen zu nichts führen war meine Eingangsbemerkung - Ich verzichte an dieser Stelle ausnahmsweise einmal auf ein Selbstzitat 

Ich bin nur deshalb kurz darauf eingegangen, weil ich vermeiden möchte, dass der Fux seine aktuelel Kaufentscheidung auf Basis falscher Behauptungen trifft.


----------



## Chaotenkind (13. Januar 2011)

Hopi schrieb:


> Aber von den Preisen wird der Fux wohl eher geschockt sein


 
Tja, Gutes ist nicht billig, aber u.U. seinen Preis wert. Wer das Besondere will...

Ich wuerde als Farbe ja eher silber bevorzugen. Man sieht den Staub nicht so.


----------



## Hopi (13. Januar 2011)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich bin nur deshalb kurz darauf eingegangen, weil ich vermeiden mchte, dass der Fux seine aktuelel Kaufentscheidung auf Basis falscher Behauptungen trifft.



Der kuckt eh nur auf die Farbe


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Januar 2011)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Jo, und man kann sich seine Glotze ein wenig individuell gestalten.



Es kommt darauf an, was Du möchtest. Wenn Du ein formschönes Gerät, mit integrierten Funktionen, in guter Qualität suchst, dann bist Du bei den Designer-Marken wie Loewe  und B&O sicherlich gut aufgehoben - sofern Du bereit bist den Preis zu zahlen.

Ich hatte früher selbst B&O. Ab einem gewissen Zeitpunkt war mir das aber hinsichtlich der Komponentenauswahl & der technischen Möglichkeiten zu unflexibel.

Ich habe den Rammel dann vor einigen Jahren verkauft und nur die Boxen behalten. Ich bin dann wieder zu einer klassischen Anlage aus Einzelkomponenten (Panel / Beamer / Sat-Receiver / A/V-Verstärker / Bluray-Player / Mediaplayer) übergegangen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Januar 2011)

Hopi schrieb:


> Der kuckt eh nur auf die Farbe



Wenn er da mal nicht blind wird


----------



## Chaotenkind (13. Januar 2011)

wahltho schrieb:


> Es kommt darauf an, was Du mchtest. Wenn Du ein formschnes Gert, mit integrierten Funktionen, in guter Qualitt suchst, dann bist Du bei den Designer-Marken wie Loewe und B&O sicherlich gut aufgehoben - sofern Du bereit bist den Preis zu zahlen.


 


Zuviel Technik ist nix fuer mich, nutze sie ja kaum. Aber das was an Geraeten bei mir rumsteht, soll auch im ausgeschalteten Zustand noch meine Augen erfreuen.


----------



## wissefux (13. Januar 2011)

der sony wre perfekt gewesen : mit 46 " eine gute gre, viel technik, extrem stylisch in wei und dazu mit 1599 euronen noch bezahlbar ... sony war da aber anderer meinung 

auf wei sieht man staub auch kaum, oder ist mein imac am ende gar nicht wei


----------



## Hopi (13. Januar 2011)

wissefux schrieb:


> :
> 
> auf wei sieht man staub auch kaum, oder ist mein imac am ende gar nicht wei



Auf Silber sieht man ihn noch wenige


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Januar 2011)

Zu was muss die Glotze denn passen, dass es unbedingt weiss sein muss?


----------



## Hopi (13. Januar 2011)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> . Aber das was an Geraeten bei mir rumsteht, soll auch im ausgeschalteten Zustand noch meine Augen erfreuen.



Du hast also auch einen MAC


----------



## Chaotenkind (13. Januar 2011)

Muss ich daheim mal nachsehen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Januar 2011)

Eine MAC hat jeder, der einen PC mit Netzwerkkarte hat


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Januar 2011)

Krass!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Januar 2011)

Fertig mit Muckibude und Spin-Trainer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (13. Januar 2011)

wahltho schrieb:


> Zu was muss die Glotze denn passen, dass es unbedingt weiss sein muss?



schwarz und silber wären ja auch passend, da wir überwiegend schwarz/weiß eingerichtet sind und das regal hinter dem tv silber ist. 

in weiß sehen die einfach besser aus. wäre halt ein richtiger hingucker und würde sich schön von den schwarzen schubladen abheben, auf denen er stünde.

guck dir nur mal nen imac an 

samstag geht´s wahrscheinlich in die nächste runde. dann werde ich meine favouriten im laden meiner  mal zeigen ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Januar 2011)

... na da sind wir ja dann mal gespannt, was die  sagt 

Aber erstmal Gute Nacht


----------



## wissefux (13. Januar 2011)

da bin ich auch mal gespannt. derzeitiger, typisch weiblicher tenor: der alte läuft doch noch, also warum nen neuen ? 
wenn nix wirklich gefällt, sehe ich schwarz


----------



## ratte (13. Januar 2011)

Huch, ein farblicher Sinneswandel. 


Hopi schrieb:


> Abgesehen davon, würde die Finanzministerin für solche Spielereien keine Mittel bewilligen. Da könnte ich höchstens ein paar Kletterschuhe bewilligt bekommen


 Die Argumentation muss ich mir merken.


----------



## wissefux (14. Januar 2011)

morsche


----------



## wissefux (14. Januar 2011)

richtig mild heuer


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. Januar 2011)

Moin, Moin 



wissefux schrieb:


> da bin ich auch mal gespannt. derzeitiger, typisch weiblicher tenor: der alte läuft doch noch, also warum nen neuen ?



Wer fragt ist ja auch selber Schuld 

... ich verzichte darauf, an dieser Stelle wieder einmal die Vorzüge eines Ehevertrages mit Gütertrennung hervorzuheben


----------



## Maggo (14. Januar 2011)

zu zeiten, in denen man versucht hat mir das reparieren von röhrenfernsehern beizubringen hat sich mein bild von b&o kräftig geändert. drinnen waren nur die hochwertigsten teile von saba, mende und telefunken verbaut. form ja, function nein.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. Januar 2011)

wissefux schrieb:


> richtig mild heuer



 In der Tat - Oben ohne ohne Airscarf war möglich


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. Januar 2011)

Maggo schrieb:


> form ja, function nein.



Ich habe jetzt mittlerweile über 12 Jahre B&O-Geräte im Einsatz und kann über die Qualität nichts Negatives vermelden. Da ich bzgl. elektronischer Innereien aber nicht vom Fach bin, kann ich hierzu nichts sagen.

Ich bin aber keinesfalls der Meinung, dass bei B&O Preis und Qualität in einem angemessenen Verhältnis zueinander stehen. M.E. zahlt man in der Tat viel für die Optik und andere Hersteller bieten für weitaus weniger Geld mindestens die gleiche oder sogar bessere Qualität.

Auch bei der integratitven Komponente haben andere Hersteller stark aufgeholt. Mein aktuelles Panasonic Panel hat einen integrierten DVB-T/-S/-C-Tuner, einen Mediaplayer, einen Festplatten-Recorder (sofern man eine externe Festplatte an den USB-Anschluss hängt), WLAN, etc...

... und die Optik ist auch nicht mehr so viel schlechter als bei B&O-Flachbildschirmen.

Deshalb  versuche ich derzeit auch meine Eltern davon abzubringen, sich einen B&O-Fernseher zu kaufen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (14. Januar 2011)

wahltho schrieb:


> Wer fragt ist ja auch selber Schuld
> 
> ... ich verzichte darauf, an dieser Stelle wieder einmal die Vorzüge eines Ehevertrages mit Gütertrennung hervorzuheben



tja, so gesehen wäre es für  nur von vorteil : wir haben getrennte konten und das teil würde ich von meiner kohle kaufen. dank fehlendem ehevertrag gehört ihr quasi dann der halbe tv ...

allerdings muß ich ihr auch recht geben : das ganze ist purer luxus und absolut nicht notwendig. es gibt in der tat sinnvollere investitionen ...

aber ein bischen spaß im leben muß ja auch sein ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. Januar 2011)

wissefux schrieb:


> ... wir haben getrennte konten und das teil würde ich von meiner kohle kaufen. dank fehlendem ehevertrag gehört ihr quasi dann der halbe tv ...



Warum fragst Du denn dann überhaupt?  



wissefux schrieb:


> ...aber ein bischen spaß im leben muß ja auch sein ...



Wem schreibst Du das?   

Werft Kaviar auf die Strasse, auf das der Mob darauf ausrutsche!

Was lacostet die Welt, Geld spielt keine Rolex!


----------



## mzaskar (14. Januar 2011)

Guten Morgen ihr Taunusbewohnerinnen und Bewohner 

Noch eine Woche dann ist es endlich soweit


----------



## wissefux (14. Januar 2011)

liegt denn noch schnee bei den bergvölkern 
bin in gut 3 wochen auch mal wieder in den höheren bergen unterwegs ... hoffentlich auf nem brett und nicht zu fuß ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. Januar 2011)

Sonnenaufgang über FFM


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. Januar 2011)

... leider nach dem Upload etwas grobkörnig


----------



## Hopi (14. Januar 2011)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Guten Morgen ihr Taunusbewohnerinnen und Bewohner
> 
> Noch eine Woche dann ist es endlich soweit



Dann drücke ich dir die Daumen das Du noch mal schönen Schnee bekommst, auf den Bergen 4 bis 6° hört sich nicht so toll an.


----------



## Hopi (14. Januar 2011)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... ich verzichte darauf, an dieser Stelle wieder einmal die Vorzüge eines Ehevertrages mit Gütertrennung hervorzuheben



Der bringt dir aber auch nix, wenn es wegen der Anschaffung ärger gibt. 


Fux, ab und zu ist eine Frau die einen bremst ganz gut. Ok ab und zu sind sie erst der Meinung man brauche dieses und jenes nicht, und dann können sie davon nicht genug bekommen  (ich sage nur Kite ).


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. Januar 2011)

Hopi schrieb:


> Der bringt dir aber auch nix, wenn es wegen der Anschaffung ärger gibt.



Den gibt's per definition nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. Januar 2011)

wissefux schrieb:


> dank fehlendem ehevertrag gehört ihr quasi dann der halbe tv ...



Ihr gehört vorher aber auch schon quasi die Hälfte Deines Geld  

Auf Grund des schnellen Wertverfalls von Unterhaltungselektronikartikeln und der Tatsache, dass sich Geld leichter teilen lässt als eine Glotze hat Deine  u.U. also ein Interesse daran, dass Du die Glotze nicht kaufst


----------



## Hopi (14. Januar 2011)

wahltho schrieb:


> Den gibt's per definition nicht



Ah, der Fürst führt eine Diktatur


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. Januar 2011)

Hopi schrieb:


> Ah, der Fürst führt eine Diktatur



Nö, aber die Fürstin weiss, dass es in gewissen Bereichen keinen Sinn macht, den Versuch zu starten, dem Fürsten seine Konsumwünsche auszureden


----------



## Hopi (14. Januar 2011)

wahltho schrieb:


> Nö, aber die Fürstin weiss, dass es in gewissen Bereichen keinen Sinn macht, den Versuch zu starten, dem Fürsten seine Konsumwünsche auszureden



Das ist nur ein schlauer Untertan in einer Diktatur


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. Januar 2011)

Hopi schrieb:


> Das ist nur ein schlauer Untertan in einer Diktatur



Dann ist es eine duale, wechselseitige Diktatur, denn die Fürstin kann mit Ihrem Gelde auch tun und lassen was Sie möchte


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. Januar 2011)

wahltho schrieb:


> Dann ist es eine duale, wechselseitige Diktatur, ...



Sozusagen eine "Diktatur auf Gegenseitigkeit"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (14. Januar 2011)

so, schluß jetzt mit diskussionen. taten müssen folgen ... aber erst in ein/zwei monaten. das riet mir der verkäufer bei saturn. sony hätte immer einen weißen in groß im programm.

also abwarten und weiter plauschen ....


----------



## mzaskar (14. Januar 2011)

Und in 2Monaten Startes die Litanei wieder von vorne los


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. Januar 2011)

wissefux schrieb:


> so, schluß jetzt mit diskussionen.



Fux, der ewig unerfüllte Käufer 

... in der Zeit hätte ich das Geld schon 3x ausgegeben 



mzaskar schrieb:


> Und in 2Monaten Startes die Litanei wieder von vorne los



Auf fein - Ich freue mich schon darauf


----------



## Hopi (14. Januar 2011)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... in der Zeit hätte ich das Geld schon 3x ausgegeben



Es heißt ja nicht ohne Grund   Sparfux


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. Januar 2011)

Vllt. sollte er sich mal umbenennen lassen 

... aber wie meint mein alter Herr immer: Die reichen Leute haben das Geld nicht vom ausgeben


----------



## wissefux (14. Januar 2011)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... in der Zeit hätte ich das Geld schon 3x ausgegeben



die gefahr besteht bis dahin durchaus auch bei mir ...


----------



## --bikerider-- (14. Januar 2011)

so wochenende


----------



## wissefux (14. Januar 2011)

final hab ich jetzt mal sony direkt kontaktiert. mal sehen, ob die was neues weißes in der pipeline haben und ob sich das warten dann auch lohnt ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. Januar 2011)

So: Kurz ab in die Muckibude und dann oben ohne heimwärts


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. Januar 2011)

... dann noch ge--trainert 

... und jetzt tierisch müde

... daher Gute Nacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. Januar 2011)

... und gleich wieder Guten Morgen


----------



## wissefux (15. Januar 2011)

moin moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. Januar 2011)

Heute geht's auf Shopping-Tour 

... aber für den Filius: Das erste Vierrad steht an


----------



## Hopi (15. Januar 2011)

wissefux schrieb:


> moin moin



Na da schliesse ich mich doch an


----------



## wissefux (15. Januar 2011)

wahltho schrieb:


> Heute geht's auf Shopping-Tour
> 
> ... aber für den Filius: Das erste Vierrad steht an



na hoffentlich stimmt die farbe


----------



## Hopi (15. Januar 2011)

Fux, so lang Du nicht als Farbberater dabei bist, sollte es ein leichter Einkauf werden


----------



## wissefux (15. Januar 2011)

weiss war zuletzt bei autos voll in. ich glaube jetzt kommen braun-töne.
aber was spielt farbe schon für eine rolle. auf die inneren werte kommt es schließlich an


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. Januar 2011)

Es ist ein zwei Jahre alter Polo in Silbermetallic 

Farbe ist bei Gebrauchtwagen aber grundsätzlich für mich ein untergeordnetes Kriterium.

Silbermetallic ist aber ok, vor allen Dingen, weil der Fuhrpark jetzt komplett in Silbermetallic ist


----------



## mzaskar (15. Januar 2011)

ToG STOP
Wann STOP
schliesse mich evtl. an STOP


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. Januar 2011)

mzaskar schrieb:


> ToG STOP
> Wann STOP
> schliesse mich evtl. an STOP



15. Juli - 22. Juli STOP
Anreise am 15. Juli STOP
Start am 16. Juli STOP


----------



## Hopi (15. Januar 2011)

wahltho schrieb:


> Es ist ein zwei Jahre alter Polo in Silbermetallic
> 
> Farbe ist bei Gebrauchtwagen aber grundsätzlich für mich ein untergeordnetes Kriterium.
> 
> Silbermetallic ist aber ok, vor allen Dingen, weil der Fuhrpark jetzt komplett in Silbermetallic ist


na das hört sich doch gut an


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. Januar 2011)

... Yepp 

Vor allen Dingen, weil der Opa bezahlt hat


----------



## wissefux (15. Januar 2011)

dann weiss ich ja auf was ich in zukunft besonders auf den strassen achten muss 
gn8


----------



## wissefux (16. Januar 2011)

moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. Januar 2011)

Guten Morgen 

Weil es gestern Abend in einer sehr netten, geselligen Biker-Runde mal wieder diskutiert wurde, hier noch ein interessanter Link des ADFC zum Thema Radwegbenutzung: Klick!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. Januar 2011)

Guten Abend & Gute Nacht


----------



## wissefux (17. Januar 2011)

guten morgen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. Januar 2011)

Moin, Moin


----------



## wissefux (17. Januar 2011)

autos heute früh schön gefroren, straßen wirken aber trocken. dafür nebel im großen flußtal ...


----------



## mzaskar (17. Januar 2011)

Moin, es ist dunkel draussen


----------



## wissefux (17. Januar 2011)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Moin, es ist dunkel draussen



stimmt, hab ich doch glatt im wetterbericht vergessen 
bin aber guter hoffnung, dass sich das bald zumindest temporär erledigt ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. Januar 2011)

wissefux schrieb:


> stimmt, hab ich doch glatt im wetterbericht vergessen ...



 Stimmt es war leicht glatt...

... und "stellenweise neblig" hattest Du auch vergessen


----------



## wissefux (17. Januar 2011)

wissefux schrieb:


> autos heute früh schön gefroren, straßen *wirken* aber trocken. dafür *nebel im großen flußtal *...





wahltho schrieb:


> Stimmt es war leicht glatt...
> 
> ... und "stellenweise neblig" hattest Du auch vergessen



was soll ich schon mit spikes am rad über glätte aussagen 
und den nebel hatte ich durchaus erwähnt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. Januar 2011)

wissefux schrieb:


> und den nebel hatte ich durchaus erwähnt



 Stimmt, hatte ich glatt ü'lesen 

Hier in EB im 16.OG kann man kaum rausschauen, so neblig ist es da daraussen


----------



## mzaskar (17. Januar 2011)

ich war mal in der Höhe  





3540 m


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. Januar 2011)

Wo ist denn das?


----------



## Hopi (17. Januar 2011)

auf einem Berg


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. Januar 2011)

Ne: Vor einem Berg mit Blick auf Selbigem  

... also quasi Vor der Höhe


----------



## Hopi (17. Januar 2011)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ne: Vor einem Berg mit Blick auf Selbigem
> 
> ... also quasi Vor der Höhe ;)



ist das nicht hier im Taunus


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. Januar 2011)

... das ist der Taunus


----------



## wissefux (17. Januar 2011)

ganz klar : blick auf den feldbergturm ...

das ist nun wirklich viel zu leicht für uns alte taunus-hasen + -füxe gewesen


----------



## mzaskar (17. Januar 2011)

Jungfraujoch


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. Januar 2011)

Muckibude, Spin-Trainer - Das heutige Sportprogramm ist abgearbeitet 

... ich bin platt, daher GN8


----------



## wissefux (18. Januar 2011)

moin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (18. Januar 2011)

Moin Moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. Januar 2011)

Moin Moin Moin


----------



## mzaskar (18. Januar 2011)

Schon wieder dunkel


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. Januar 2011)

... und wie 

... dafür ist es aber Abends schon wieder deutlich länger hell


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. Januar 2011)

Ziemlich mild heute morgen


----------



## mzaskar (18. Januar 2011)

Hier war es glatt  und kalt .....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. Januar 2011)

Hier war es trocken  und mild .....


----------



## Lucafabian (18. Januar 2011)

@wahltho: mach deine signature mal kleiner....man sieht ja sonst nix mehr hier im fred


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. Januar 2011)

Goil!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. Januar 2011)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> @wahltho: mach deine signature mal kleiner....man sieht ja sonst nix mehr hier im fred



Deine Posts sind auf Grund Deines Avatars auf der linken Seite, insb. der Bike-Beschreibung viel länger als meine


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. Januar 2011)

Guten Abend & Gute Nacht 

Heute war unter sportlichen Aspekten mal Ruhetag angesagt


----------



## wissefux (19. Januar 2011)

moin moin


----------



## mzaskar (19. Januar 2011)

Tach auch


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. Januar 2011)

Guten Morgen 

... heute mal wieder etwas später 

A. und ich werden dann gleich mal der deutschen heavily overdosed administration huldigen: Wenn in D ein KFZ auf einen Minderjährigen zugelassen werden soll, müssen beide Elternteile persönlich vorstellig werden und eine eidesstattliche Einverständniserklärung unterschreiben


----------



## mzaskar (19. Januar 2011)

Na dann viel Spaß


----------



## wissefux (19. Januar 2011)

verfügt der fürst und seine gemahlin überhaupt über die notwendigen befugnisse (0 punkte in flensburg ...), neben dem filius platz nehmen zu dürfen, wenn dieser seine ersten fahrversuche im öffentlichen straßennetz unternimmt ?
darf der kleine auch schon den großen silberpfeil steuern ?

wo wir grade beim amt sind : jetzt ist es amtlich, sony wird keinen großen weißen tv in diesem jahr anbieten 
vielleicht schau ich mir des fürsten flimmerkasten doch mal genauer an, der 50 " passt bei mir gemäß der abmessungen auch hin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopi (19. Januar 2011)

wissefux schrieb:


> vielleicht schau ich mir des fürsten flimmerkasten doch mal genauer an, der 50 " passt bei mir gemäß der abmessungen auch hin



Du wirst doch nicht deinem eigenen Farbdiktat untreu werden


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. Januar 2011)

wissefux schrieb:


> verfügt der fürst und seine gemahlin überhaupt über die notwendigen befugnisse (0 punkte in flensburg ...), neben dem filius platz nehmen zu dürfen, wenn dieser seine ersten fahrversuche im öffentlichen straßennetz unternimmt ?



Weder der Fürst noch seine Gemahlin haben jemals in der Vergangenheit Punkte in Flensburg gesammelt 



wissefux schrieb:


> darf der kleine auch schon den großen silberpfeil steuern ?



Das kommt ja mal gar nicht in die Tüte  

... vllt. später mal, wenn er genug Erfahrung gesammelt hat, um die knapp 450 Pferdestärken zu bändigen 

... obwohl: Der Fürst ist hat damals auch Papis Porsche malträtiert


----------



## wissefux (19. Januar 2011)

Hopi schrieb:


> Du wirst doch nicht deinem eigenen Farbdiktat untreu werden



nicht mein farbdiktat 

... und wen interessiert schon das geplausche von gestern


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. Januar 2011)

wissefux schrieb:


> vielleicht schau ich mir des fürsten flimmerkasten doch mal genauer an, der 50 " passt bei mir gemäß der abmessungen auch hin



Selbstverständlich kannst Du die Glotze gerne mal bei uns anstesten


----------



## wissefux (19. Januar 2011)

wahltho schrieb:


> Selbstverständlich kannst Du die Glotze gerne mal bei uns anstesten



darauf würde ich gerne zurückkommen, wenn ...



Hopi schrieb:


> Du wirst doch nicht deinem eigenen Farbdiktat untreu werden



.... dieser punkt intern geklärt wurde  und titan- oder silber dann doch vielleicht in die engere auswahl rückt 

einen tv in heimischer umgebung unter real-bedingungen zu sehen, ist sicher besser als im großen elektronic supermarkt


----------



## mzaskar (19. Januar 2011)

Aber bitte PoPcorn und Chips mitbringen, sonst is es ja nicht realistisch


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. Januar 2011)

Hopi schrieb:


> Du wirst doch nicht deinem eigenen Farbdiktat untreu werden



Ist doch nicht sein Farbdiktat, sondern das von Frau Fux


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. Januar 2011)

So: Heute dann wieder das übliche Sportprogramm bestehend aus Muckibude & Spin-Trainer abgespult 

... Gute Nacht


----------



## wissefux (19. Januar 2011)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ist doch nicht sein Farbdiktat, sondern das von Frau Fux



yep. und sie will weiß, verkennt die zeichen der zeit ... 

zeit, ein wort der macht zu sprechen 

aber erst mal ab in die heia


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ratte (19. Januar 2011)

Hier schneit's. 

Daheim auch?


----------



## Hopi (19. Januar 2011)

ratte schrieb:


> Hier schneit's.
> 
> Daheim auch?



Leider nur Regen, aber das soll sich ja jetzt ändern  die weiße Pracht wird zurückkommen


----------



## wissefux (20. Januar 2011)

nix da von weisser pracht :
wo ist denn dieses ominöse "hier" ?

morsche


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. Januar 2011)

Moin


----------



## mzaskar (20. Januar 2011)

Ei Fux, du wolltest doch weiss  


Guten Morgen


----------



## wissefux (20. Januar 2011)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Ei Fux, du wolltest doch weiss



ja, aber ich hab mittlerweile eingesehen, das wunsch und realität in diesem fall nicht in einklang zu bringen sind


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. Januar 2011)

Dabei ist weiss doch eigentlich gar keine richtige Farbe  

Jedenfalls nix weiss da draussen und oben ohne war problemlos möglich  

Hier noch ein netter Mac/iPhone-Gimmick!


----------



## mzaskar (20. Januar 2011)

Nochmal Berge ..... für die Vorfreude 





PS: Da lässt sich im Sommer auch vortrefflich das MTB bewegen


----------



## --bikerider-- (20. Januar 2011)

wissefux schrieb:


> nix da von weisser pracht :
> wo ist denn dieses ominöse "hier" ?
> 
> morsche



mosche!

hier ist es ein wenig weiß 

so bin mal weg, Schulung in Dortmund


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. Januar 2011)

Viel Spass


----------



## Hopi (20. Januar 2011)

Sag mal  sind das Gletscherspalten


----------



## mzaskar (20. Januar 2011)

yepp


----------



## ratte (20. Januar 2011)

wissefux schrieb:


> nix da von weisser pracht :
> wo ist denn dieses ominöse "hier" ?


Das ominöse "hier" ist mittlerweile zum "dort" geworden und es hat bis heute mittag ein paar Zentimeter fluffiger Weiß gegeben. 
Ich war in der Nähe von Stuttgart und muss sagen, dass Essen dort die letzten Tage wäre mir auf Dauer zu deftig.


----------



## mzaskar (20. Januar 2011)

gibt Druck auf der Kante


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. Januar 2011)

Die Radde kommt ganz schön rum


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. Januar 2011)

... ich bin ziemlich müde...

... daher gute Nacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (20. Januar 2011)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ist doch nicht sein Farbdiktat, sondern das von Frau Fux



und das wackelt mittlerweile dank eines gemeinsamen besuches im männer markt 
neben dem immer noch sauteuren philips findet auch so manch schwarzer flimmerkasten ihre gnade. da geht vielleicht doch noch was


----------



## wissefux (21. Januar 2011)

moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. Januar 2011)

moin moin


----------



## mzaskar (21. Januar 2011)

Tach auch 





Esterel


----------



## wissefux (21. Januar 2011)

aktueller tv-favourit Philips 46PFL8605K/02 117 cm (46 Zoll) LED-Backlight-Fernseher (Full-HD, 200Hz, 3D ready, Ambilight Spectra 2, DVB-T/-C/-S) Glas-Frontrahmen 
uvp 1999,- bei amazon für 1750,- und bei mm für knappe 1500,- bei der aktuellen einkaufspreisaktion ...


----------



## Hopi (21. Januar 2011)

wissefux schrieb:


> aktueller tv-favourit Philips 46PFL8605K/02 117 cm (46 Zoll) LED-Backlight-Fernseher (Full-HD, 200Hz, 3D ready, Ambilight Spectra 2, DVB-T/-C/-S)



Das Wettbüro ist eröffnet . Wer glaubt, dass der Fux auch dieses mal kein Gerät erwirbt 

Ja er kauft einen:

Nein die Farbe war zu weiß oder zu silbrig: 

Nein wir konnten uns wieder nicht entscheiden:


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. Januar 2011)

Hopi schrieb:


> Wer glaubt, dass der Fux auch dieses mal ohne kein Gerät erwirbt


----------



## Hopi (21. Januar 2011)

wahltho schrieb:


>



wuuuppssssss  zwei Tage am Stück arbeiten ist einfach zuviel für mich


----------



## wissefux (21. Januar 2011)

darf ich auch mitwetten ? dann entscheide ich nach jeweiliger quote, auf was ich setze


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopi (21. Januar 2011)

wissefux schrieb:


> darf ich auch mitwetten ? dann entscheide ich nach jeweiliger quote, auf was ich setze



Hast Du schon mal ein Rennpferd auf sich selbst wetten gesehen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. Januar 2011)

wissefux schrieb:


> darf ich auch mitwetten ? dann entscheide ich nach jeweiliger quote, auf was ich setze



Sowas nennt sich Insider-Handel, dafür gibt es bis zu 5 Jahre Knast und/oder Geldstrafe


----------



## mzaskar (21. Januar 2011)

Ich setze auf Antwort 3


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. Januar 2011)

Bisher ist es ein ziemlich einseitiger Markt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. Januar 2011)

Blick auf den Taunus:


----------



## wissefux (21. Januar 2011)

wahltho schrieb:


> Bisher ist es ein ziemlich einseitiger Markt



mir doch egal. ich gewinne


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (21. Januar 2011)

Spielverderber


----------



## mzaskar (21. Januar 2011)




----------



## mzaskar (21. Januar 2011)

Davos = 120 cm Schnee
Films / Laax = 130 cm Schnee 

Falls jemand in den Schnee möchte


----------



## Hopi (21. Januar 2011)

Wollen schon  keine Zeit


----------



## mzaskar (21. Januar 2011)

Schicke dann ein paar Bilder aus den Bergen


----------



## mzaskar (21. Januar 2011)

AmPoPo ..... ToG ...... Die ganze Tour kann ich nicht  ich plane aber für Sa So Mo .... Wenn ich denn darf


----------



## oldrizzo (21. Januar 2011)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Tach auch
> Esterel



hehe, da war ich schon vor, ähhhh, 14 jahren mal mit meinem schwinn starrbike... war toll, ausblick bis nach cannes, warm, keine sau da.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. Januar 2011)

mzaskar schrieb:


> AmPoPo ..... ToG ...... Die ganze Tour kann ich nicht  ich plane aber für Sa So Mo .... Wenn ich denn darf



Natürlich darfst Du  

 Fertisch mit dem üblichen Sportprogramm, bestehend aus Muckibude und Spin-Trainern ...

... Gute Nacht


----------



## wissefux (22. Januar 2011)

moin


----------



## mzaskar (22. Januar 2011)

Moin moin  heute ist Frei-Tag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. Januar 2011)

Moin, Moin, MOin 



mzaskar schrieb:


> ...  heute ist Frei-Tag



 Gut, dass Du das schreibst, ich hätte das sonst glatt vergessen


----------



## wissefux (22. Januar 2011)

done


----------



## wissefux (22. Januar 2011)

Hopi schrieb:


> Das Wettbüro ist eröffnet . Wer glaubt, dass der Fux auch dieses mal kein Gerät erwirbt
> 
> Ja er kauft einen:
> 
> ...



.... and the winner ist ....  "Ja er kauft einen"


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. Januar 2011)

Na geht doch, oder hat's sehr weh getan 

So: Der Morgen stand im Zeichen von meditativer Vierradpflege und Basteleien, gleich geht's noch auf den Spin-Trainer


----------



## wissefux (22. Januar 2011)

wahltho schrieb:


> Na geht doch, oder hat's sehr weh getan



ein weniger schmerzen tut es doch immer. aber manchmal braucht man das einfach


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. Januar 2011)

wissefux schrieb:


> ein weniger schmerzen tut es doch immer. aber manchmal braucht man das einfach



Wir wollen es doch auch  



wahltho schrieb:


> ...gleich geht's noch auf den Spin-Trainer



 Done


----------



## Hopi (22. Januar 2011)

wissefux schrieb:


> .... and the winner ist ....  "Ja er kauft einen"



Beweise! Kaufvertrag, Kontoauszug, Bilder in der Wohnung(deiner Frau die glücklich daneben steht)


----------



## Crazy-Racer (22. Januar 2011)

Und, welche Farbe hat er nun?


----------



## wissefux (22. Januar 2011)

Hopi schrieb:


> Beweise! Kaufvertrag, Kontoauszug, Bilder in der Wohnung(deiner Frau die glücklich daneben steht)



vertraut mir 
glückliche bilder meiner frau ? gibt es, aber wohl eher nicht neben dem tv


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (22. Januar 2011)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Und, welche Farbe hat er nun?



na was wohl ? schwarz natürlich


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. Januar 2011)

N'Abend & Gute Nacht & Viel Spass mit der neuen Glotze


----------



## wissefux (23. Januar 2011)

moin. leicht gezuckert heute früh im fürstentum ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. Januar 2011)

moin moin 

Aber auch nur ganz leicht gezuckert...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. Januar 2011)

Heute eher wieder ruhig hier


----------



## wissefux (23. Januar 2011)

endlich läuft der neue tv ! einfach nur goil und sehr stylisch  wahrscheinlich sogar in schwarz besser als in weiss.
its a sony, kdl 46 nx705


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. Januar 2011)

Hast Du etwas das ganze w/e gebraucht, um die neue Flimmerkiste ans Laufen zu bekommen  

Hast Du das Feature mit dem Bewegungssensor schon getestet? - Das fand ich lt. Beschreibung ganz witzig  

Jetzt heisst es aber Achtung: Drei - Zwei - Meins - Y E A H ! ! ! 

Gute Nacht


----------



## wissefux (23. Januar 2011)

wahltho schrieb:


> Hast Du etwas das ganze w/e gebraucht, um die neue Flimmerkiste ans Laufen zu bekommen
> 
> Hast Du das Feature mit dem Bewegungssensor schon getestet? - Das fand ich lt. Beschreibung ganz witzig



wir waren nur unterwegs, hatte grade mal zeit, die kiste zu kaufen 
zu dem feature bin ich noch nicht vorgedrungen. am liebsten würde ich morgen blau machen, um alles an der kiste auszuprobieren.

meiner  gefällt er jetzt auch ganz gut  was ihr aber noch mehr gefällt, ist die inbetriebnahme ihres uralt-mini-röhren-tv im schlafzimmer. der schlummerte seit der abschaltung des antennen-tv und konnte jetzt wiederbelebt werden, da ich in weiser vorraussicht damals einen sat-receiver mit antennenanschluß gekauft hatte (sowas ist echt selten)  jetzt kann sie auch im bett tv gucken, auf ca. 30 cm bilddiagonale


----------



## wissefux (24. Januar 2011)

moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. Januar 2011)

Guten Morgen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. Januar 2011)

wissefux schrieb:


> .... jetzt kann sie auch im bett tv gucken, auf ca. 30 cm bilddiagonale



Na super, dann gibt es ja wenigstens keinen Streit mehr ums Fernsehprogramm und Du kannst auf der neuen Glotze schauen, was Du möchtest


----------



## Hopi (24. Januar 2011)

wissefux schrieb:


> selten)  jetzt kann sie auch im bett tv gucken, auf ca. 30 cm bilddiagonale



Ein Bildschirmradio


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. Januar 2011)

Na zum neues Wasserbett gehört aber eigentlich auch ein adäquates TV, damit die zugehörigen "Filmchen" auch gut zur Geltung kommen


----------



## wissefux (24. Januar 2011)

wahltho schrieb:


> Na zum neues Wasserbett gehört aber eigentlich auch ein adäquates TV, damit die zugehörigen "Filmchen" auch gut zur Geltung kommen



und die gibt es sogar in rauen mengen in weiß


----------



## bone peeler (24. Januar 2011)

Mosche...


----------



## Hopi (24. Januar 2011)

moin, na lebst Du auch noch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bone peeler (24. Januar 2011)

Hopi schrieb:


> moin, na lebst Du auch noch



Der Satz trifft es sogar... hatte letztens ´nen Autounfall mit Totalschaden


----------



## Hopi (24. Januar 2011)

bone peeler schrieb:


> Der Satz trifft es sogar... hatte letztens ´nen Autounfall mit Totalschaden



wuuuppssss, hoffentlich ist dir nix passiert.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. Januar 2011)

Wie das denn?


----------



## bone peeler (24. Januar 2011)

Also mir gehts relativ gut... 3 Tage Krankenhaus mit Prellungen, HWS-Stauchung, Gehirnerschütterung und Schnittwunden am Kopf... aber mein erst kürzlich erworbenes Smart Cabrio hat´s net überlebt...


----------



## wissefux (24. Januar 2011)

der haufen blech ist ersetzbar, deine gesundheit nicht. sei froh, dass es so ausgegangen ist


----------



## bone peeler (24. Januar 2011)

Ich weiss...  schade isses trotzdem. Aber Danke!


----------



## Hopi (24. Januar 2011)

Ja genau, vergess das Auto, das kann man neukaufen, mit der Gesundheit funzt das nur begrenzt.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. Januar 2011)

@Bone: Trotzdem Glück im Unglück gehabt 

 SO: Das übliche Sportprogramm erledigt, jetzt noch etwas Glotze und dann ab in die Heia...

... daher jetzt schon GN8


----------



## bone peeler (24. Januar 2011)

@ Fürst: Immer nur Glück im Unglück zu haben nervt aber auf dauer... Möcht einfach nur mal wieder Glück haben! 

Naja... im Februar gehts ja nun endlich in meine eigene Bude... vllt. klappts ja dann mit´m Glück...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (25. Januar 2011)

moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. Januar 2011)

Guten Morgen 



bone peeler schrieb:


> Möcht einfach nur mal wieder Glück haben!



Wird schon wieder werden  - Ich drück Dir jedenfalls die


----------



## bone peeler (25. Januar 2011)

Morsche...

... und wieder mit mehr Schmerzen aufgewacht wie eingeschlafen... 

@ Fürst: Merci Beaucop!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. Januar 2011)

Guten Abend Zusammen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. Januar 2011)

... Und Gute Nacht


----------



## wissefux (26. Januar 2011)

und guten morgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (26. Januar 2011)

vorsicht, lokale glätte ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. Januar 2011)

Guten Morgen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. Januar 2011)

**Bäuerchen**

Zwei leckere Rindersteaks, schön blutig, mit Brokkoligemüse, Kartoffelgratin und zwei  Beilagensalaten


----------



## wissefux (26. Januar 2011)

wahltho schrieb:


> Hast Du das Feature mit dem Bewegungssensor schon getestet? - Das fand ich lt. Beschreibung ganz witzig



grade per zufall getestet 
ging von selbst irgendwann in standby, dachte aber, er würde wieder von selbst wach, wenn man in reichweite des senders kommt. dem war jetzt nicht so. aber egal, spart strom


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. Januar 2011)

... das sollte aber m.E. eigentlich so funktionieren:

Der Ton läuft zunächst weiter, das Bild schaltet sich ab und wenn man in den Raum zurückkehrt schaltet er sich automatisch wieder an.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. Januar 2011)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... das sollte aber m.E. eigentlich so funktionieren:
> 
> Der Ton läuft zunächst weiter, das Bild schaltet sich ab und wenn man in den Raum zurückkehrt schaltet er sich automatisch wieder an.



...



> Der Anwesenheitssensor erkennt über einen Bewegungs- und Wärmesensor, wenn Sie nicht vor dem Gerät sitzen und schaltet das Bild automatisch aus,sobald Sie den Raum verlassen. Der Ton bleibt für Sie bis zu 30 Minuten akustisch wahrnehmbar. Wenn Sie den Raum wieder betreten reaktiviert der Sensor das Bild automatisch. So sparen Sie mit dem Anwesenheitssensor intelligent Strom. Ob ein kurzes Telefonat oder dringende Besorgungen  das Fernsehbild ist nur eingeschaltet, wenn Sie tatsächlich vor dem TV sitzen. Sie können aber trotzdem akustisch weiterverfolgen, ob sich etwas Spannendes ereignet  z.B. während eines Fußballspiels.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. Januar 2011)

... und Gute Nacht


----------



## ratte (26. Januar 2011)

*mal kurz vorbei husch*

Gute Nacht.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (26. Januar 2011)

Servus,

hat jemand Interesse als Teilnehmer in einem 4er Team am 24h Rennen in Idstein teilzunehmen? Infos hier: http://www.idstein24.de/anmeldung

Termin: 27.08. 13uhr - 28.08. 13uhr
StartgebÃ¼hr 50â¬
Freie PlÃ¤tze gibts nur noch wenige...

iggi und meinereiner wÃ¼rden gern, mÃ¼ssen aber mind. zu viert sein.

Gute Nacht!


----------



## wissefux (27. Januar 2011)

moin
@wahltho: wo hast du diesen text zu meinem tv- modell gefunden ?
ich erinner mich zwar, den schon mal gelsen zu haben, hab gestern aber selbst noch mal sowohl bei sony.de als auch in meiner anleitung vergeblich danach gesucht 

@crazy : einfach anmelden, werden sich schon noch 2 finden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. Januar 2011)

Moin, Moin 



wissefux schrieb:


> @wahltho: wo hast du diesen text zu meinem tv- modell gefunden ?



Ist die Beschreibung vom Bewegungssensor des KDL 705 bei Amazon


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. Januar 2011)

Leute, der Kapitän will Wasserski laufen!


----------



## wissefux (27. Januar 2011)

wahltho schrieb:


> Moin, Moin
> Ist die Beschreibung vom Bewegungssensor des KDL *EX* 705 bei Amazon



jetzt hab ichs : sind aber die ex-modelle mit dem feature. meinen nx gibts bei amazon nicht. der nx hat das auch nicht, geht einfach nach einer gewissen einstellbaren zeit ins standby ...
dafür hab ich wifi. find ich persönlich jetzt wichtiger, wenn auch das internet bislang noch kein freies internet mit browser ist sondern auf widges und einigen plattformen basiert  aber kommt vielleicht mit nem update eines tages oder spätestens bei der nächsten tv-generation ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. Januar 2011)

wissefux schrieb:


> dafür hab ich wifi. find ich persönlich jetzt wichtiger



WLAN hat mein Panasonic-Panel auch, bei mir liegt aber 'eh ein Gigabit-LAN-Backbone in der ganzen Wohnung und jedes A/V-Gerät hängt inzwischen im LAN: Panel, A/V-Receiver, BluRay-Player, Sat-Receiver, Mediaplayer.



wissefux schrieb:


> ..., wenn auch das internet bislang noch kein freies internet mit browser ist sondern auf widges und einigen plattformen basiert



Ob Sony oder Panasonic, da kocht jeder Hersteller sein eigenes Süppchen.

Was ganz nett ist bei Panasonic ist die optionale Webcam und die Skype-App, damit könntest  Du dann über das Panel Videotelefonate führen. Vllt. hole ich mir die Webcam mal bei Gelegenheit.


----------



## wissefux (27. Januar 2011)

tja, was das lan angeht, hab ich mich beim hausbau etwas verplant. hab zwar in vielen zimmern netzwerkdosen, aber ausgerechnet im wohnzimmer an der dem tv gegenüberliegenden wand 
und da ich jetzt kein verlängerungskabel quer oder über die decke legen will, bin ich über wifi ganz glücklich


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. Januar 2011)

So: Fertisch mit dem täglichen Sportprogramm 

... und irgendwie platt und müde, daher GN8


----------



## wissefux (28. Januar 2011)

moin. bin auch platt ganz ohne sport ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. Januar 2011)

Guten Morgen


----------



## bone peeler (28. Januar 2011)

Mosche...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. Januar 2011)

Klick!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. Januar 2011)

... und schon wieder GN8 

War ein anstrengender Tag mit Sportpause


----------



## wissefux (29. Januar 2011)

moje


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. Januar 2011)

Moin 

@Fux: Wo warst Du denn gestern? 

... und Mzaskar ist anscheinend immer noch beim Wintersporte, oder?


----------



## bone peeler (29. Januar 2011)

Mosche..


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. Januar 2011)

Wenn jemand in einem Film mal wieder so richtig Rotz und Wasser -en mÃ¶chte, dann empfehle ich Hachiko - Eine wunderbare Freundschaft 

Der Film beruht auf dieser wahren Begebenheit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (29. Januar 2011)

war gestern auf arbeit und hab die arbeitsreichste woche des jahres hinter mir ...
bin grade mit hund im liederbachtal hinter der roten mühle und wundere mich sehr über einen riesigen neuen masten (funk?) in der feldbergsilhouette (oder so ähnlich )
könnte aber auch vorgelagert sein ....


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. Januar 2011)

... muss ich mal gleich mein neuerworbenes Fernglas ausprobieren


----------



## wissefux (29. Januar 2011)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... muss ich mal gleich mein neuerworbenes Fernglas ausprobieren



und ???
das teil könnte irgendwo am romberg stehen ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. Januar 2011)

wissefux schrieb:


> und ???
> das teil könnte irgendwo am romberg stehen ...



 Konnte nichts entdecken 

Boah ist mir :kotz:

Ich war gerade zum ersten Mal mit dem Filius auf dem Verkehrsübungsplatz: Eine Stunde anfahren üben


----------



## wissefux (29. Januar 2011)

gn8


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. Januar 2011)

Gute Nacht


----------



## wissefux (30. Januar 2011)

moin. ganz schön frostig ...


----------



## --bikerider-- (30. Januar 2011)

einen wunderschönen GUTEN MORGEN!
herrliches Wetter für eine 80km Flachrunde nach Limburg


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. Januar 2011)

Guten Morgen 

@Iggi: Viel Spass


----------



## mzaskar (30. Januar 2011)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... und Mzaskar ist anscheinend immer noch beim Wintersporte, oder?



MoiMoin

Jetzt leider nicht mehr  

Eine wunderschöne Woche mit perfektem Wetter (1 1/2 Tage leichte Bewölkung) und perfekten Pisten in Süd Tirol (Corvara) verbracht 





leider hat mich ab Dienstag ein Virus erwischt, der mich erst 2 Tage ans Bett fesselte und mir in der Folge beim SnowBoard fahren sehr viel Kraft raubte  
Daher gab es keinen Grossen Heldentaten zu berichten. Eigentlich wollte ich mal eine Freeride Tour der Sella Gruppe probieren .... Muss jetzt wohl bis zum nächsten Jahr warten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. Januar 2011)

Welcome Back Mzaskar


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. Januar 2011)

... Und schon wieder GN8 

Wird heute Nacht wohl ziemlich kalt werden, vorhin waren es schon -4 Grad


----------



## wissefux (31. Januar 2011)

moin bei -6 grad.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (31. Januar 2011)

Moin, Moin 



wissefux schrieb:


> moin bei -6 grad.



Geht ja noch, ich dachte schon, es würde noch kälter


----------



## wissefux (31. Januar 2011)

mir hats gereicht auf 2 rädern. könnte stellenweise glatt sein ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (31. Januar 2011)

wissefux schrieb:


> mir hats gereicht auf 2 rädern. könnte stellenweise glatt sein ...



Auf vier Rädern oben ohne war es dank den Segnungen der modernen Cabrio-Technik erträglich. Glatt war es m.E. nicht.

Die derzeitige Wetterprognose sieht aber zum Glück bis zum kommenden w/e stetig steigende Temperaturen mit 9 Grad am Sonntag


----------



## Deleted 68955 (31. Januar 2011)

Kleines Quiz: Warum Gross- und Kleinschreibung wichtig ist?

Die Spinnen

Warum sind füllige Frauen gut zu Vögeln?

Er hat liebe Genossen.

Wäre er doch nur Dichter!

Sich brüsten und anderem zuwenden.

Die nackte Sucht zu quälen.

Sie konnte geschickt Blasen und Glieder behandeln.

Der gefangene Floh.

Helft den armen Vögeln.


----------



## mzaskar (31. Januar 2011)

Wieso?


----------



## Lucafabian (31. Januar 2011)

aus nem anderen forum:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bone peeler (31. Januar 2011)

Morsche aus´m Krankenstadl...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (31. Januar 2011)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Wieso?



Wieso, Weshalb, Warum? - Wer nicht fragt bleibt ....



Lucafabian schrieb:


> aus nem anderen forum:



Link funzt nicht, man muss anscheinend angemeldet sein 



bone peeler schrieb:


> Morsche aus´m Krankenstadl...



Immer noch krank? - Gute Besserung


----------



## Lucafabian (31. Januar 2011)

dann nochmal:


----------



## bone peeler (31. Januar 2011)

> Immer noch krank? - Gute Besserung


Klar... so´n Autounfall übersteht man nicht mit einem Schnupfen...


----------



## Hopi (31. Januar 2011)

bone peeler schrieb:


> Klar... so´n Autounfall übersteht man nicht mit einem Schnupfen...



Ach, kurz schütteln, dann geht das wieder


----------



## bone peeler (31. Januar 2011)

*schüttel*

mhh....... neeeeeee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (31. Januar 2011)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> dann nochmal:
> ]



einmalig!!


----------



## Hopi (31. Januar 2011)

bone peeler schrieb:


> *schüttel*
> 
> mhh....... neeeeeee



dann must Du halt fester schütteln


----------



## bone peeler (31. Januar 2011)

Ich schüttel das dann bei schönem Wetter ab... auf´m Rad... den Feldberg runter...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (31. Januar 2011)

mal wieder was für die Apple Fan-Gemeinde: Klick!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (31. Januar 2011)

... und das ist auch witzig


----------



## Cynthia (31. Januar 2011)

Was du nicht alles entdeckst! Du musst eine Menge an unausgefüllter Zeit haben ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (31. Januar 2011)

... eher eine Menge Kollegen, die ebenfalls Apple-Fans sind und mich mit Neuigkeiten versorgen


----------



## Cynthia (31. Januar 2011)

... auch gut!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (31. Januar 2011)

... sehr gut sogar!

So: Fertig mit dem täglichen Sporteln, bestehend aus Muckibude und Spin-Trainer


----------



## ratte (31. Januar 2011)

Brrr, war das frisch draußen.
Hatte mich heute mal wieder mit dem Rad zur Arbeit gewagt. Entgegen des Fuxens Warnung glücklicherweise nicht glatt, aber ar...kalt. 
Mal schauen, ob ich mich morgen wieder aufraffen kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bone peeler (31. Januar 2011)

So.. und meiner einer hat heut die Schlüssel für seine neue Wohnung bekommen... *freu*

Aber mit einer BikeWerkstatt im Keller wirds nix.. der is total winzig


----------



## Hopi (31. Januar 2011)

bone peeler schrieb:


> Aber mit einer BikeWerkstatt im Keller wirds nix.. der is total winzig



Platz ist in der kleinsten Hütte


----------



## bone peeler (31. Januar 2011)

Wenn Du sehen würdest was sich so angesammelt hat in einem Keller UND einer Garage dann würdest Du es genauso sehen...

Wer nimmt hier Krempel ab?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (31. Januar 2011)

ratte schrieb:


> Brrr, war das frisch draußen.



Es soll jetzt sukzessive werden. Heute Nacht sind für Kelkheim nur noch -6 Grad anstatt wie in der letzten Nacht -9 Grad vohergesagt


----------



## ratte (31. Januar 2011)

bone peeler schrieb:


> Wenn Du sehen würdest was sich so angesammelt hat in einem Keller UND einer Garage dann würdest Du es genauso sehen...
> 
> Wer nimmt hier Krempel ab?


Hm, ich kann mir ungefähr vorstellen, wie das aussieht. Aus zwei Wohnungen mach eine und das ohne Keller oder Garage. 

Solange am Wochenende auf der Wasserkuppe noch Schnee liegt und nicht ganz soviel Wind pustet, wie angesagt ist, passt das schon.


----------



## bone peeler (31. Januar 2011)

ratte schrieb:


> Hm, ich kann mir ungefähr vorstellen, wie das aussieht. Aus zwei Wohnungen mach eine und das ohne Keller oder Garage.



Ganz genau so siehts aus... Ich werd nochmal Ebay anwerfen und flugs Zeugs verkaufen müssen...


----------



## wissefux (31. Januar 2011)

wahltho schrieb:


> Es soll jetzt sukzessive werden. Heute Nacht sind für Kelkheim nur noch -6 Grad anstatt wie in der letzten Nacht -9 Grad vohergesagt



-6 sind heute früh nur aus den -9 geworden. aktuell haben wir wieder -5. da geht noch was ...
werde mich morgen und den rest der woche nicht mehr aufraffen, da sämtliche warme unterwäsche in der maschine zwecks schneeurlaub gewaschen wurden ...
und lieber einmal zu viel gewarnt und dann doch nicht glatt 
gn8


----------



## ratte (31. Januar 2011)

wissefux schrieb:


> und lieber einmal zu viel gewarnt und dann doch nicht glatt



Hatte es auch erst anschließend gelesen. 

Gute Nacht.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (31. Januar 2011)

wissefux schrieb:


> -6 sind heute früh nur aus den -9 geworden. aktuell haben wir wieder -5. da geht noch was ..



Egal, Schau Dir mal bei Wetter.de die 6-Tagesvorhersage an, die Tendenz stimmt 

Gute Nacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (1. Februar 2011)

moin bei doch nun schon warmen -4 grad 
ach so ne standheizung hätte ja auch was


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. Februar 2011)

Guten Morgen 

... die Webasto läuft schon


----------



## mzaskar (1. Februar 2011)

Tach auch


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. Februar 2011)

Die Mythbuster sind wieder unterwegs: Klick!


----------



## Crazy-Racer (1. Februar 2011)

Hallo! 
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AVb4OTwXFW0&feature=related"]YouTube        - Warum ein iPad keine Zeitung ersetzt[/nomedia]


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. Februar 2011)

N'abend 

War insgesamt ein ziemlich anstrengender Tag, inkl. jede Menge Erledigungen am Abend & Ausdauersport 

Zudem hatte unser Kater Ricky heute sein Date mit der Tierärztin: Kastration & Nabelbruchoperation.

Er scheint es aber ganz gut überstanden zu haben 

Gute Nacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (1. Februar 2011)

GN8


----------



## wissefux (2. Februar 2011)

moin. auf zum fröhlichen schnee schaufeln


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. Februar 2011)

Morgen 

Na das bisschen Weiss da draussen ignoriere ich einfach


----------



## mzaskar (2. Februar 2011)

Guten Morgen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. Februar 2011)

Die frühe Fahrt oben ohne nach EB war trotz des weissen Puders völlig ok .daumen:


----------



## bone peeler (2. Februar 2011)

Moin....


----------



## Crazy-Racer (2. Februar 2011)

Moin!

erste Klausur...Physik


----------



## mzaskar (2. Februar 2011)

soll ich mir ein Race Hard Tail kaufen


----------



## Hopi (2. Februar 2011)

mzaskar schrieb:


> soll ich mir ein Race Hard Tail kaufen



Warum das?


----------



## Crazy-Racer (2. Februar 2011)

mzaskar schrieb:


> soll ich mir ein Race Hard Tail kaufen



nein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. Februar 2011)

mzaskar schrieb:


> soll ich mir ein Race Hard Tail kaufen



Was willst Du denn damit?


----------



## mzaskar (2. Februar 2011)

Racen  

Naja, um durch die Stadt zu schippern oder um den See oder auch mal durch den Wald, Häschen jagen  

Die Arbeit ist jetzt auf der anderen Seite der Stadt und da gibt es viel Asphalt zu fahren ... RR will ich nicht wirklich, manchmal schon, aber nicht wirklich  

Bei einem schicken Cube Reaction HPC von 2010 zum super Sonderpreis könnt ich ja schon schwach werden .....


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. Februar 2011)

Ist das etwa so ein Plastikteil? - Dann vergiss es.


----------



## mzaskar (2. Februar 2011)

Leicht und schwarz


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. Februar 2011)

... aber aus Carbon, oder?

Das ist was für's RR aber nicht für's MTB, vor allen Dingen dann, wenn man selbst nicht zu den absoluten Fliegengewichten gehört


----------



## mzaskar (2. Februar 2011)

Aber ich bin doch eine Feder


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. Februar 2011)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Aber ich bin doch eine Feder



Auch wenn Du nur eine Feder bist, solltest Du Dich mal bei Cube über das freigegebene Maximalgewicht für den Plastikeimer informieren 

Gute Nacht


----------



## wissefux (2. Februar 2011)

übergewicht wird unterbewertet 
gn8


----------



## wissefux (2. Februar 2011)

wissefux schrieb:


> übergewicht wird unterbewertet
> gn8



oder andersrum : leichtbau wird überbewertet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (2. Februar 2011)

wissefux schrieb:


> übergewicht wird unterbewertet
> gn8



das geht höchstens auf die Lebensdauer.

Gute Nacht


----------



## Hopi (2. Februar 2011)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Racen
> 
> Naja, um durch die Stadt zu schippern oder um den See oder auch mal durch den Wald, Häschen jagen
> 
> ...



Ich muss ja zugeben, das ich das Ht super gerne fahre "da geht etwas voran"  aber ich glaube auch, dass Du dir mit so eine Plaste Bomber keinen Gefallen tust. Wenn Du jetzt so weit fahren musst, würde ich über einen Crosser nachdenken.


----------



## mzaskar (2. Februar 2011)

115 kg ...... GN8


----------



## wissefux (3. Februar 2011)

moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. Februar 2011)

Guten Morgen 

Ich sag ja auch nix gegen Hardtails im Allgemeinen - Ganz im Gegenteil (siehe meine Sig   )

Aber Plastik am MTB - Nein Danke!


----------



## wissefux (3. Februar 2011)

stellenweise eisregen. hauptstraßen waren ok. kann aber trotzdem schön glatt sein, also obacht ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. Februar 2011)

wissefux schrieb:


> shauptstraßen waren ok. kann aber trotzdem schön glatt sein, also obacht ...



 Confirmed - Vierrädrig nach EB war kein Problem, aber in fbh waren die Nebenstrassen ziemlich glatt.


----------



## mzaskar (3. Februar 2011)

Guten Morgen ihr lieben


----------



## bone peeler (3. Februar 2011)

Morsche...

man sind die Bürgersteige glatt...


----------



## ratte (3. Februar 2011)

Jap, das schwierigste war der Weg bis zum Auto bzw. das Kratzen: während man den Eiskratzer auf der Frontscheibe von sich weg schiebt, schiebt man sich gleichzeitig selbst vom Auto weg. 
Solcher Erfahrungen kann man mit Standheizung gar nicht erleben.


----------



## wissefux (3. Februar 2011)

ne einfache abdeckung für die frontscheibe wirkt wunder


----------



## ratte (3. Februar 2011)

wissefux schrieb:


> ne einfache abdeckung für die frontscheibe wirkt wunder


Wenn man dran denkt bzw. den Wagen nicht am Wochenende zum letzten Mal bewegt hat.
Die war aber heute auch noch am harmlosesten, da Schnee den Großteil vor Vereisung geschützt hat.

Gute Nacht.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. Februar 2011)

War inkl. Sporteln ein ziemlich anstrengender Tag...

... daher GN8


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. Februar 2011)

ratte schrieb:


> Solche Erfahrungen kann man mit Standheizung gar nicht erleben.



 Nie mehr ein Auto ohne Standheizung, der Fürst hat seinem Filius auch eine spendiert...

... nicht zuletzt auch, weil er beabsichtigt dessen Polo gelegentlich auch mal zu benutzen


----------



## mzaskar (4. Februar 2011)

Guten Morgen ihr Taunusbrüder und schwestern


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. Februar 2011)

Auch dem westlichen der beiden südlichen Alpenbundesländer einen wunderschönen guten Morgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (4. Februar 2011)

moin am heutigen frei-tag. werde dann ab morgen eines der alpenländer bereisen, so gott will ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. Februar 2011)

wissefux schrieb:


> so gott will ...



Wer ist in dem Fall denn Gott?


----------



## Hopi (4. Februar 2011)

wahltho schrieb:


> Wer ist in dem Fall denn Gott?


der selbe wie beim Fernseher "seine Frau"  


Habe ich euch eigentlich schon mal gesagt wie toll klettern ist? Nein, mhmm, dass wird den Grund haben, dass es frustend, langweilig, anstrengend und schmerzhaft ist.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. Februar 2011)

... was mich dann wiederum in meiner atheistischen Grundüberzeugung bestärken würde


----------



## mzaskar (4. Februar 2011)

ich glaube, ich habe mich verliebt  









in ein  Plaste Rad


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. Februar 2011)

Gute Nacht


----------



## dschugaschwili (4. Februar 2011)

mzaskar schrieb:


> ich glaube, ich habe mich verliebt
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das kann ich gut verstehen.


----------



## mzaskar (5. Februar 2011)

Bonjour mes Amis


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Februar 2011)

Bonjour 

Ca va?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (5. Februar 2011)

Ca va bien


----------



## ratte (5. Februar 2011)

Ja, sehr schönes Radl. 
Würde sich auch schön in unserer SC Sammlung machen, aber dann müssten wir erstmal anbauen.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (5. Februar 2011)

Moin!

ich mag Plaste am MTB nicht...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Februar 2011)

... Plaste gehört ja auch nicht ans MTB


----------



## Zilli (5. Februar 2011)

Guude zusammen,
Iggi ich hab Dir (endlich ) was zu Meran geschickt.

Nun zur Werbung


----------



## --bikerider-- (5. Februar 2011)

bin  ja am überlegen http://www.vattenfall-cyclassics.de/index.2.html

Firma würde Anreise und Startgeld übernehmen  soweit ich weiß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Februar 2011)

Nach dem heutigen Sport gab es zur Belohnung jede Menge Sushi


----------



## mzaskar (5. Februar 2011)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> bin  ja am überlegen http://www.vattenfall-cyclassics.de/index.2.html
> 
> Firma würde Anreise und Startgeld übernehmen  soweit ich weiß



Ist das ein Rennrad Rennen?????


----------



## mzaskar (5. Februar 2011)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... Plaste gehört ja auch nicht ans MTB



Hmmm, ich habe bisherig gute Erfahrungen damit gemacht. Zum Beispiel meine P6 Sattelstütze versieht schon sehr lange ihren Dienst bei mir .... Bzgl. Dem Rahmen, wenn man den ganzen Tests und Beschreibungen glauben darf, ist man bei SC nicht dem Gewichtsfetisch verfallen sondern hat idn die Steifigkeit und Festigkeit des Rahmens investiert. Auch sind alle Stellen Wie Unterrohr und kettenstreben verstärkt und extra geschützt. 

Aber ich gehe mir noch beim schweizer Importeur einer Deutschen Rahmenbau und Schweissporno Firma einen entsprechendeRahmen in Aluminium anschauen


----------



## mzaskar (5. Februar 2011)

Ich Sachs mal ...... Guide Nächtle


----------



## mzaskar (6. Februar 2011)

Moinmoin.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. Februar 2011)

Guten Morgen Ihr Lieben


----------



## --bikerider-- (6. Februar 2011)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Ist das ein Rennrad Rennen?????



jop
kannst aber auch mim MTB fahren 
sliks drauf, vorbau tiefer... usw

un dann der weißwürsten wegfahren


----------



## mzaskar (6. Februar 2011)

Na dann, ran an den Speck


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. Februar 2011)

Hier riecht's nach Vorfrühling


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. Februar 2011)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> ... un dann der weißwürsten wegfahren



Große Worte junger Padawan, denen dann hoffentlich auch Taten folgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. Februar 2011)

Fertisch mit Sporteln 

Da das Wetter erstmal so bleiben soll, könnte man für das kommende w/e glatt mal wieder den Taunus anpeilen  

Ich bin mal gespannt, ob Oberstdorf Ende Februar/Anfang März eher ein Langlauf- oder ein Bike-Urlaub wird 

... eigentlich wäre mir ein Bike-Urlaub doch lieber


----------



## mzaskar (6. Februar 2011)

Du auf Latten  das wird bestimmt lustig


----------



## wissefux (6. Februar 2011)

servus aus austria !
da hat man schon mal kostenloses wifi im hotel und dann zockt die telekom ab, indem die automatisch auf 3g umstellen und wifi ignorieren 

gn8


----------



## mzaskar (6. Februar 2011)

wissefux schrieb:


> servus aus austria !
> da hat man schon mal kostenloses wifi im hotel und dann zockt die telekom ab, indem die automatisch auf 3g umstellen und wifi ignorieren
> 
> gn8



Hmmm verstehe ich nicht


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. Februar 2011)

Einfach mal Daten-Roaming in den Einstellungen abschalten 

Guten Abend & Gute Nacht


----------



## mzaskar (7. Februar 2011)

Moin schallt es aus dem Süden


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. Februar 2011)

Guten Morgen erwidert das Fürstentum


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. Februar 2011)

Recht mild da draussen heute


----------



## Crazy-Racer (7. Februar 2011)

wahltho schrieb:


> Recht mild da draussen heute



endlich 
leider schon wieder eher ein Abwärtstrend


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopi (7. Februar 2011)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> endlich
> leider schon wieder eher ein Abwärtstrend



Na das will ich ja mal hoffen, ich brauche hier noch mal Schnee auf den Feldern


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. Februar 2011)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> endlich
> leider schon wieder eher ein Abwärtstrend



... nur ein ganz leichter, diese Woche wird es wohl deutlich über Null und trocken bleiben 

... und laut Wetter.de deutet derzeit vieles darauf hin, dass sich der milde Trend fortsetzen wird


----------



## wissefux (7. Februar 2011)

hallo ! jetzt funktionierts auf einmal so wie ich es gerne hätte : datenroaming aus und internet via wifi. vorher hat es immer geheissen, dass es ohne aktiviertes datenroaming nicht geht. seltsam. mal gucken, ob es so bleibt ...
gn8 aus den viel zu warmen alpen ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. Februar 2011)

Fertisch mit Kraft- und Ausdauersport 

... Gute Nacht


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. Februar 2011)

... und gleich wieder Guten Morgen


----------



## mzaskar (8. Februar 2011)

Tach auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (8. Februar 2011)

yep. grüß gott ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. Februar 2011)

... der Fux kommt aus seinem Rythmus auch in den Vakanzen nicht 'raus ;(


----------



## wissefux (8. Februar 2011)

früh auf die piste ist das motto 
mittags wirds aufgrund der wärme schon recht pampig ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. Februar 2011)

Ein goiles vorfrühlingshaftes Wetterchen da draussen


----------



## --bikerider-- (8. Februar 2011)

die erste 26 km sind schon gefahren 
und ich musste feststellen, dass sich wohl inzwischen der 3 Freilauf langsam verabschiedet ....


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. Februar 2011)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> ..., dass sich wohl inzwischen der 3 Freilauf langsam verabschiedet ....



Zuviel Kraft


----------



## Crazy-Racer (8. Februar 2011)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> die erste 26 km sind schon gefahren
> und ich musste feststellen, dass sich wohl inzwischen der 3 Freilauf langsam verabschiedet ....



Seit wann hast du Dienstags Vormittags Zeit?


----------



## wissefux (8. Februar 2011)

so, 15000 hm in 3 tagen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. Februar 2011)

wissefux schrieb:


> so, 15000 hm in 3 tagen



Aber nur Bergab


----------



## mzaskar (8. Februar 2011)

wissefux schrieb:


> so, 15000 hm in 3 tagen


 

faule Socke .... ab auf die Latten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (8. Februar 2011)

Kurzes update Shortlist neues Bike ( evtl. ):

1. Santa Cruz Nomad Carbon (weiss) + DT Swiss EX1750 LRS + Fox RP23 (~5 kCHF)
2. Nicolai Helius AM ( Eloxiert ) + DT Swiss EX 1750 LRS + DT Swiss CM 180 (~4 kCHF)

Die andere Bauteile (Federgabel, Kurbel, Bremsen, und diverse Kleinteile werden vom Fritzz uebernommen

Als Ersatz steht noch ein Intense Tracer 2 (ALU) auf der Warteliste.

Rausgefallen sind, Cube Hanzz, Cube Stereo, Liteville 

Zum Thema Carbon, danke für die Diskussion bzgl. für und wieder und der eignung für den MTB Einsatz. Ich denke die Rahmenbauer haben ihre Hausaufgaben gemacht und setzen Carbon nicht mehr ausschliesslich für die Gewichtsreduktion ein. Vielmehr geht man hin und baut die Rahmen mit Carbion steifer und auch stabiler. Ich glaube ich bin bereit es auf den Feldversuch ankommen zu lassen. Ein wenig erinnert mich die diskussion an die von 1990 als ich mir ein Zaskar in Alu gekauft habe. 

Wie dem auch sei, der Preis entscheidet etwas mit, ist aber nicht das ausschlaggebende Kriterium ..... Ich muss es goil finden, das neue bike  ( Hat mir beim Fritzz etwas gefehlt .... )


----------



## Hopi (8. Februar 2011)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Kurzes update shortlist evtl. neuer Bike kauf:
> 
> 1. Santa Cruz Nomad Carbon (weiss) + DT Swiss EX1750 LRS
> 2. Nicolai Helius AM (Orange



Ich glaube, dann kündigt dir der Fürst die Freundschaft


----------



## mzaskar (8. Februar 2011)

Ich hoffe nicht ... er wird höchstens kein oder wenig Mitleid zeigen .....


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. Februar 2011)

Hopi schrieb:


> Ich glaube, dann kündigt dir der Fürst die Freundschaft



So schnell geht das dann wieder auch nicht 

@Mzaskar: Warum eigentlich schon wieder ein neues Bike?


----------



## Hopi (8. Februar 2011)

wahltho schrieb:


> @Mzaskar: Warum eigentlich schon wieder ein neues Bike?



Ich denke aus dem selben Grund warum sich Frauen Schuhe kaufen  Weil man will, nicht weil man braucht.


----------



## wissefux (8. Februar 2011)

wahltho schrieb:


> Aber nur Bergab



nö. geliftete hm


----------



## wissefux (8. Februar 2011)

den ganzen tag downhill ist auch anstrengend ....


----------



## mzaskar (8. Februar 2011)

wahltho schrieb:


> ......
> @Mzaskar: Warum eigentlich schon wieder ein neues Bike?


 
gute Frage, îch glaube als Motivationshilfe  Naja, das Fritzz ist mir nie so ans Herz gewachsen, ein gutes MTB ohne Frage und auch völlig ausreichend für das was ich mache. Aber irgendwie hat es mir zu wenig "Emotionen". 

Mein erstes MTB war ein Kettler Alu Rad ..... ok, war schön, war nett, ich konne durch den Wald fahren ... perfekt. 

Dann sah ich das erstemal ein Zaskar  und mit dem bin ich dann satte 7 Jahre durch die Gegend gekurvt. Dann kam mein erstes Fully, (Bergwerk Pulsar) war gut, eigentlich besser als Zaskar ... aber ich habe es verjkauft und mir ein Zaskar LE gekauft ... und ich war glücklich, bis uns einen Rahmenbruch in die Quere kam. Danach gabe es ein cube HT, wegen Student und kein Geld. Auch ein gutes Rad, braves Arbeitstier aber wurde letztens auch verkauft .... Das Cube AMS, hat mich in den Bann gezogen und es tut mir gerade etwas leid, das ich es verkauft habe (für das Fritzz) aber egal. Das einzige Bike das ich seit 1991 mit mir herumschleppe ist ein Zaskar, fahrfertig und ein Zaskar LE (Rahmen) von 1997 .... jetzt suche ich wieder eine solche "emotion" ...
Carbon reizt mich wegen dem Werkstoff und den sehr fliessenden Formen, Nicolai reizt mich wegen dem "handcrafted" und er perfekten Schweissnaht .... 
Natürlich auch, weil es beides sehr sehr gute Räder sind, mit einem Charakter. Liteville zum Beispiel ist ein Taiwan Grossserienrahmen, bestimmt ein supersuper gutes MTB, aber eben Taiwan Grossserie ....

So, jetzt sind die Hosen unten


----------



## mzaskar (8. Februar 2011)

wissefux schrieb:


> den ganzen tag downhill ist auch anstrengend ....


 
wo bist du jetzt eigentlich genau gelandet?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rocky_mountain (8. Februar 2011)

mzaskar schrieb:


> gute Frage, îch glaube als Motivationshilfe  Naja, das Fritzz ist mir nie so ans Herz gewachsen, ein gutes MTB ohne Frage und auch völlig ausreichend für das was ich mache. Aber irgendwie hat es mir zu wenig "Emotionen".
> 
> Mein erstes MTB war ein Kettler Alu Rad ..... ok, war schön, war nett, ich konne durch den Wald fahren ... perfekt.
> 
> ...



Poste das mal bei den Litevillern!
Danach kannst du dein Internet abbestellen.....


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. Februar 2011)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Naja, das Fritzz ist mir nie so ans Herz gewachsen, ein gutes MTB ohne Frage und auch völlig ausreichend für das was ich mache. Aber irgendwie hat es mir zu wenig "Emotionen".



Würde mir genauso gehen. Cube, Canyon, etc. haben zwar ein sehr gutes Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis, aber das war es dann auch für mich...

Willst Du eigentlich nur einen Rahmen kaufen und das Cube schlachten?


----------



## mzaskar (8. Februar 2011)

Ja, einen gUten Rahmen, den man dann weiter optimieren kann. Das Fritzz wird ausgeweitet und als Rahmen verkauft


----------



## mzaskar (8. Februar 2011)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Poste das mal bei den Litevillern!
> Danach kannst du dein Internet abbestellen.....



Das zieht bestimmt übelste Beschimpfungen nach sich


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. Februar 2011)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Ja, einen gUten Rahmen, den man dann weiter optimieren kann. Das Fritzz wird ausgeweitet und als Rahmen verkauft



Hatte ich mir schon gedacht, dass Du die Bike-Sammlung nicht weiter ausbauen wolltest 

Über Liteville hört man viel Gutes, ich konnte mich aber auch nie so richtig dafür erwärmen, eben auch wegen des Taiwan-Beigeschmacks.


----------



## mzaskar (8. Februar 2011)

Ich denke die Bikes sind super von der Verarbeitung und von der Technik, dazu noch leicht .... eigentlich perfekt ..... aber es löst nicht diesen "Ich wil haben" Reflex aus ..... 

Mal sehen was so geht  Ich bin ja auch noch am sondieren und ob ich kaufe entscheidet sich so gegen Ende diesen Monats


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. Februar 2011)

mzaskar schrieb:


> ..... aber es löst nicht diesen "Ich will haben" Reflex aus .....



 Genau


----------



## wissefux (8. Februar 2011)

mzaskar schrieb:


> wo bist du jetzt eigentlich genau gelandet?



fiss. mittlerweile zum 3. mal und immer noch schön. für meine  ist es jedes mal wie zum ersten mal


----------



## ratte (8. Februar 2011)

@zaskar
Ähm, ich will Deine Kauflust auf Carbon ja nicht schmälern, aber SC fertig mittlerweile auch in Taiwan. 

@fux
Fahr bitte ein paar hm für mich mit.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. Februar 2011)

mzaskar schrieb:


> ..... aber es löst nicht diesen "Ich wil haben" Reflex aus .....



Diesen Reflex hat bei mir bisher auch nur genau eine Bike-Marke ausgelöst


----------



## wissefux (8. Februar 2011)

diese reflexe sind meist gefährlich


----------



## mzaskar (8. Februar 2011)

Auch die Plaste ? Muss ich mal nachforschen .... Danke für den Hint
:-*


----------



## Hopi (8. Februar 2011)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Auch die Plaste ? Muss ich mal nachforschen .... Danke für den Hint
> :-*




alle SC Rahmen kommen aus Taiwan, was zwar nicht schlimm ist, weil die Qualität super ist. Aber wenn Du MADE IN NICHT TAIWAN willst, musst Du Nicolai oder AluTec kaufen.


----------



## mzaskar (8. Februar 2011)

Hopi schrieb:


> alle SC Rahmen kommen aus Taiwan, was zwar nicht schlimm ist, weil die Qualität super ist. Aber wenn Du MADE IN NICHT TAIWAN willst, musst Du Nicolai oder AluTec kaufen.



HmmHmmm *kopfhinundherwiegundgrübelübermadeintaiwan*

jetzt muss ich ja den Satz ueber die Litville's streichen


----------



## Hopi (8. Februar 2011)

Du kannst ja immer noch sagen "langweilige Taiwan Bikes ohne besondere Technik" 

PS. das 901 sah eh immer aus wie ein Canyon Torque


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. Februar 2011)

Ich sage dann mal Gute Nacht 

Träumt recht schön


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (8. Februar 2011)

gn8


----------



## mzaskar (9. Februar 2011)

Moinmoin ihr Lieben  



PS: Bikekauf ist anstrengend und zehrt an den Kräften


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. Februar 2011)

Guten Morgen 



mzaskar schrieb:


> PS: Bikekauf ist anstrengend und zehrt an den Kräften



Vllt. auch ob der Hoffnung, die so mancher hegt, dass das Biken selbst dann später nicht mehr so anstregend ist


----------



## mzaskar (9. Februar 2011)

Das weniger, eher mehr Freude am Sport


----------



## mzaskar (9. Februar 2011)

wahltho schrieb:


> Guten Morgen
> 
> 
> 
> Vllt. auch ob der Hoffnung, die so mancher hegt, dass das Biken selbst dann später nicht mehr so anstregend ist



Vielleicht sollte ich nach einem Flyer ausschau halten


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. Februar 2011)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollte ich nach einem Flyer ausschau halten



Soweit ist es also schon gekommen  

Der Herr war auch heute wieder gütig und hat uns unser täglich Lachs-Krustibrötchen gegeben


----------



## wissefux (9. Februar 2011)

moin moin. der vierte wolkenlose boarder-tag kann kommen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. Februar 2011)

Hier gibt's gerade einen mega-en Sonnenaufgang hinter der Skyline von FFM


----------



## mzaskar (9. Februar 2011)

Sonne geht hier auch auf 


Sacht mal, gibt es eigentlich, sorry for the question, Testberichte über Nicolai? Das Nomad Carbon wurde in etlichen Berichte immer sehr positiv bewertet ..... Ich weiss es ist nicht immer alles wahr wäs da geschrieben steht ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. Februar 2011)

Ich lese schon lange so gut wie keine Bike-Zeitschriften mehr.

Nicolai wurde zu der Zeit, als ich noch die Bike-Bravos gelesen habe, eher selten getestet, weil die in erster Linie nur Rahmen bauen. Die Komplett-Bikes gibt's m.W. immer noch über DSK Nicolai. In der Freeride bin ich irgendwann mal über einen Test eines Nicolai gestolpert.

Ich will das Thema Carbon nicht wieder aufwärmen, aber ich bleibe bei mener Einschätzung, dass Du mit einem Carbon-Bike nicht glücklich werden wirst. Ich würde an Deiner Stelle lieber mit Nicolai direkt reden und mir einen verstärkten AM Rahmen bauen lassen, so wie sich der 207cm-Luberon-Robert damals wegen seiner Grösse und seines Kampfgewichtes auch einen speziellen Helius CC Rahmen mit FR Hinterbau und Extraverstärkung hat bauen lassen.


----------



## wissefux (9. Februar 2011)

so ein elektro-velo wird sogar von der dimb im aktuellen newsletter ausdrücklich begrüßt 
wenn ich mit 70+ immer noch in den industriepark radeln "darf" wäre das dann durchaus eine überlegung wert, sofern sich dann auch stützräder und infusionsgerät nachrüsten lassen ...


----------



## mzaskar (9. Februar 2011)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich lese schon lange so gut wie keine Bike-Zeitschriften mehr.
> 
> Nicolai wurde zu der Zeit, als ich noch die Bike-Bravos gelesen habe, eher selten getestet, weil die in erster Linie nur Rahmen bauen. Die Komplett-Bikes gibt's m.W. immer noch über DSK Nicolai. In der Freeride bin ich irgendwann mal über einen Test eines Nicolai gestolpert.
> 
> Ich will das Thema Carbon nicht wieder aufwärmen, aber ich bleibe bei mener Einschätzung, dass Du mit einem Carbon-Bike nicht glücklich werden wirst. Ich würde an Deiner Stelle lieber mit Nicolai direkt reden und mir einen verstärkten AM Rahmen bauen lassen, so wie sich der 207cm-Luberon-Robert damals wegen seiner Grösse und seines Kampfgewichtes auch einen speziellen Helius CC Rahmen mit FR Hinterbau und Extraverstärkung hat bauen lassen.



Die Gedanke mache ich mir auch .... Ich warte zur zeit auf eine Rückmeldung vom Schweizer Vertrieb. 

Aber ich werde mich mal mit Nicolai in Verbindung setzen. Das Thema hatte ich vor 2 Jahre auf der Bikemesse in F'Hafen schon mal mit Dem Herrn Nicolai diskutiert und fand es sehr angenehm ziu erfahren das man dies machen kann ......

Ich sag ja, Bikekauf ist nicht einfach  .... Oder Jammern auf hohen Niveau ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. Februar 2011)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Aber ich werde mich mal mit Nicolai in Verbindung setzen.



Ruf' Vincent Stoyhe an und sage, dass Du ein Kumpel von mir bist 




mzaskar schrieb:


> .... Oder Jammern auf hohen Niveau ...



 Wem sagst Du das, ich bin gerade dabei, ein Uhren-Portfolio aufzubauen


----------



## mzaskar (9. Februar 2011)

Was kostet in D ein Rohloff hinterrad vielleicht nehme ich die OEM Ausfallenden dazu  in der Schweiz ist das ganze recht teuer (= 30%)


----------



## mzaskar (9. Februar 2011)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ruf' Vincent Stoyhe an und sage, dass Du ein Kumpel von mir bist



Mit dem habe ich schon gequatsched, kein verstärkest Rohr notwendig fur ein Federchen wie mich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. Februar 2011)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Was kostet in D ein Rohloff hinterrad vielleicht nehme ich die OEM Ausfallenden dazu



Ich kenne die aktuellen Preise nicht, weil ich seit drei Jahren keine Speedhub mehr gekauft habe.

Ein komplettes Hinterrad mit Rohloff-Zubehör würde ich mal auf ca. 1,1 bis 1,2 k schätzen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. Februar 2011)

... Und Gute Nacht


----------



## mzaskar (10. Februar 2011)

Guten Morgen ihr Lieben 

Neuer Tag, neues Glück


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. Februar 2011)

Moin 

Jeden Tag, neues Glück


----------



## wissefux (10. Februar 2011)

moin


----------



## mzaskar (10. Februar 2011)

wahltho schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> Jeden Tag, neues Glück



Wenn da nicht die Frage nach der richtigen Farbe wäre


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. Februar 2011)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Wenn da nicht die Frage nach der richtigen Farbe wäre



Rot oder schwarz 

Eloxal ist äußerst widerstandsfähig


----------



## mzaskar (10. Februar 2011)

wahltho schrieb:


> Rot oder schwarz
> 
> Eloxal ist äußerst widerstandsfähig



Kann man eloxal mal wieder ändern ??? glaube eher nicht. Da ich es eh sehr schwer finde eine richtige Farbe für mich zu finden, ist pulvern evtl. besser, das kan man wieder einfach ändern ...... zur Zeit könnte ich es mir auch ganz in weiss vorstellen .... das hat mir bei dem Bullit aus der Familie Hopi&Ratte schon sehr gut gefallen, zumal ich ja auch eine weisse Fox habe, weisse Bremsen, Pedale und Sattel. Das ganze dann mit Schwarzen Anbauteilen, Sattelspanner etc, lenker und so, fertig .... 

Ach das ist sooooooo schwerig 

Ampopo der Rahmen kostet mich hier 2'210.49 CHF + 8% MWST + Dämpfer + ISCG


----------



## Hopi (10. Februar 2011)

Wird es jetzt ein Nicolai  Oder denkst Du immer noch über ein Plaste-Bike nach


----------



## mzaskar (10. Februar 2011)

Es gibt 3 Optionen

Plaste ( sieht schon sehr schick aus ), Alu ( eher das Radl für den Ingenieur  ) oder ich bleibe beim Fritzzle ..... 
Am Samstag werde ich nochmal beim Plaste Rad vorstellig .... will mir eh einen neuen LRS kaufen. Evtl reicht es mir auch noch das Nicolai zu betrachten .... 

Ich muss sagen ich bin hin und her gerissen ..... heute tendiere ich mal wieder eher Richtung Made in Germany ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopi (10. Februar 2011)

Hast Du das SC denn schon mal gefahren? Also so richtig im Gelände. Ich war gestern mit Alex am Feldi und er ist mit seinem neuen Nomad gar nicht glücklich. Er überlegt sich gerade sein altes wieder aufzubauen (welches zum Glück noch da ist) und das aktuelle zu verkaufen. Gut Alex ist jetzt nicht  der Biketester für den breiten Geschmack, aber so schnell hat er noch nie über etwas neues gemosert.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. Februar 2011)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Ich muss sagen ich bin hin und her gerissen ..... heute tendiere ich mal wieder eher Richtung Made in Germany ....



Dann löse das Problem elegant und kauf' Dir einfach beide


----------



## mzaskar (10. Februar 2011)

wahltho schrieb:


> Dann löse das Problem elegant und kauf' Dir einfach beide


So dolle war der Gewinn jetzt auch nicht  UBS war besser 

Das Nomad werde ich am Samstag mal testen, aber leider nicht im Gelände. Aber ich kaufe es ja noch nicht am Samstag  das Nicolai konnte ich ja schon mal bei Wahltho probesitzen und habe mich gleich wohlgefühlt  ab auch das werde ich noch austesten ...... 19.2


----------



## mzaskar (10. Februar 2011)

gerade Rückmeldung von SC bekommen

1. mein Federgewicht ist kein Problem
2. 2 Jahre auf Defekte und 5 Jahre Crashreplacement at "low cost" (was immer das bedeutet)
3. Frames werden im Osten hergestellt. In US erfolgt Endkontrolle und Zusammenbau


----------



## Hopi (10. Februar 2011)

mzaskar schrieb:


> 3. Frames werden im Osten hergestellt. In US erfolgt Endkontrolle und Zusammenbau



Wer es glaubt  (wer ist eigentlich in CH der Importeur? Ich hoffe das sind nicht auch solche Nullnummern wie bei ST).


Das Lowcost bedeutet das Du günstig einen Rahmen erwerben kannst.


----------



## mzaskar (10. Februar 2011)

Ich hatte mir ja mal ein sc anschauen wollen auf der Messe, leider waren die von ST besch****** und so habe ich Abstand genommen davon. Äser Händler hier in Zurich ist sehr kompetent in Sachen Santa Cruz und Intense .....


----------



## Hopi (10. Februar 2011)

Also gefallen tut mir das Nomad C  ja auch. Ich weiß aber nicht ob ich es kaufen würde. Santa Cruz hat  teilweise eine sch... Art. Beim Bullit kommt das Hinterrad an das Sattelrohr, was sagt SC, würde nur mit breiten Reifen passieren  Selbst ein TableTop kommt an den Rahmen. Bei solchen Aussagen fällt mir immer der Witz mit der Glühbirne und Microsoft (heute Apple) ein.  Beim V10 kannst Du keine MM in den Hinterbau stecken, weil der Reifen an der Halteschraube vom Matschfänger schleift. Ach ja und aufgepumpt bekommt man die Reifen eh nicht ins V10 .
Klar man kann mit solchen Sachen leben, denn sonst ist das Rad super. Aber ich finde Rahmen in der 3K Klasse sollten schon etwas mehr ausgereift sein.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (10. Februar 2011)

Also mir persönlich gefällt das Nicolai ja schon besser...
Aber ich denke da sollte einzig und allein dein Fahreindruck und Bauchgefühl entscheiden 
Letzte Klausur für dieses Semester, das nächste wird dann richtig hart...was war die Schule damals so schön


----------



## mzaskar (10. Februar 2011)

Samstag ist probereiten angesagt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. Februar 2011)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Also mir persönlich gefällt das Nicolai ja schon besser...



Nicolai is best, f*** the rest


----------



## dschugaschwili (10. Februar 2011)

ja, ja.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. Februar 2011)

echt?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. Februar 2011)

Hier mal ein Link zu einer Preisliste für Rohloff-Hinterräder: Klick!

Ansonsten empfehle ich auch Vaust in Braunschweig. Die speichen sehr gut ein.


----------



## wissefux (10. Februar 2011)

wahltho schrieb:


> Nicolai is best, f*** the rest



stimmt


----------



## Crazy-Racer (10. Februar 2011)

Also ich bin mit meinem Torque sehr zufrieden  besteht klaglos bisher alles verlangte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. Februar 2011)

... klar, 'nen VW Polo oder Golf ist auch ein gutes Auto


----------



## dschugaschwili (10. Februar 2011)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Also ich bin mit meinem Torque sehr zufrieden  besteht klaglos bisher alles verlangte



das kommt insbesondere daher, dass du das radfahren beherrscht.


----------



## wissefux (10. Februar 2011)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... klar, 'nen VW Polo oder Golf ist auch ein gutes Auto



kann dem fürsten auch hier nur zustimmen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. Februar 2011)

So langsam wird es aber wirklich etwas makaber!


----------



## Crazy-Racer (10. Februar 2011)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... klar, 'nen VW Polo oder Golf ist auch ein gutes Auto





dschugaschwili schrieb:


> das kommt insbesondere daher, dass du das radfahren beherrscht.


 merci

Ein guter Fahrer kommt halt auch mit einem Golf zurecht


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. Februar 2011)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Ein guter Fahrer kommt halt auch mit einem Golf zurecht



 Klar tut er das 

Das Versender-Bikes, insb. diejenigen aus Koblenz m.E. ein sehr gutes Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis und eine gute Qualität aufweisen, habe ich bereits mehrfach betont und steht für mich völlig ausser Frage.

Ein Nicolai hat dagegen definitiv ein sehr viel schlechteres Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis.

Übertragen gilt dies in gleicher Weise für den Automobilbereich.

... und jetzt gleich geht es erstmal ab auf den Kettler-Spin-Trainer


----------



## wissefux (10. Februar 2011)

gibts auch versender autos ?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. Februar 2011)

wissefux schrieb:


> gibts auch versender autos ?



Der Fux hat gerade eine neue Marktlücke entdeckt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. Februar 2011)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... und jetzt gleich geht es erstmal ab auf den Kettler-Spin-Trainer



Der ist übrigens auch aus dem Versandhandel


----------



## --bikerider-- (10. Februar 2011)

wahltho schrieb:


> So langsam wird es aber wirklich etwas makaber!



zum Glück muss ich nicht zu diesem Sch***verein....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. Februar 2011)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> zum Glück muss ich nicht zu diesem Sch***verein....



 Mein Filius zum Glück auch nicht mehr, ansonsten hätte ich aber auch die Anwaltskosten bezahlt


----------



## wissefux (10. Februar 2011)

gn8


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. Februar 2011)

wissefux schrieb:


> gn8



dito


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. Februar 2011)

wissefux schrieb:


> moin



dito


----------



## mzaskar (11. Februar 2011)

Tach auch.


----------



## wissefux (11. Februar 2011)

sevus. letzter tag 
heute mit kleiner wetterstörung ... ein paar wölkchen, mehr nicht


----------



## mzaskar (11. Februar 2011)

Heutige Tendenz: 

Nicolai Helius AM, entweder in Weiss mit schwarzen Decors und Schwarzen ELoxalteilen oder in RAW mit weissen Decors und roten Eloxteilen (extra Love).
Morgen ist Probefahrtag für Helius und für Nomad und als kleines Zuckerl bekomme ich Morgen noch EX1750


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. Februar 2011)

@Mzaskar: Und was ist heute hipp?

Deutsche Wertarbeit oder Taiwan-Plaste?


----------



## mzaskar (11. Februar 2011)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Heutige Tendenz:
> 
> Nicolai Helius AM, entweder in Weiss mit schwarzen Decors und Schwarzen ELoxalteilen oder in RAW mit weissen Decors und roten Eloxteilen (extra Love).
> Morgen ist Probefahrtag für Helius und für Nomad und als kleines Zuckerl bekomme ich Morgen noch EX1750


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. Februar 2011)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Heutige Tendenz: Nicolai Helius AM



Na dann hoffen wir mal, dass der Trend sich verfestigt


----------



## Hopi (11. Februar 2011)

wissefux schrieb:


> gibts auch versender autos ?



Im Prinzip gibt es das, nur die Portokosten sind höher.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. Februar 2011)

... kostenlos für Selbstabholer


----------



## Crazy-Racer (11. Februar 2011)

Guten Morgen!



--bikerider-- schrieb:


> zum Glück muss ich nicht zu diesem Sch***verein....



Dem schließe ich mich uneingeschränkt an! 



wahltho schrieb:


> Klar tut er das
> 
> Das Versender-Bikes, insb. diejenigen aus Koblenz m.E. ein sehr gutes Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis und eine gute Qualität aufweisen, habe ich bereits mehrfach betont und steht für mich völlig ausser Frage.
> 
> ...




Aber bevor er das kann, muss er erst mal wieder das "ok" dazu haben und es auch tun  
Diese Meinung kenne ich und wollte sie auch nicht in Frage stellen, wenn Geld keine Rolex mehr spielt, was Lacostet dann schon ein Nicolai   bis dahin tut's auch der Faktor 0,5 
Das wichtigste ist ja, dass man sich drauf wohl fühlt und nach der Tour ein breites Grinsen im Gesicht hat   und wenns nur ein McKenzie wär :


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. Februar 2011)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> ... bis dahin tut's auch der Faktor 0,5



 Was in gewissen Lebensphasen auch schon ein gewisser Luxus ist  

Meine gestrige Aussage zu Nicolai und dem Rest bezog sich auch einzig und allein auf die Überlegungen & Diskussionen zu Mzaskars geplanter Anschaffung im Hochpreissegment  




Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Das wichtigste ist ja, dass man sich drauf wohl fühlt und nach der Tour ein breites Grinsen im Gesicht hat



 Genau


----------



## Crazy-Racer (11. Februar 2011)

wahltho schrieb:


> Was in gewissen Lebensphasen auch schon ein gewisser Luxus ist
> 
> Meine gestrige Aussage zu Nicolai und dem Rest bezog sich auch einzig und allein auf die Überlegungen & Diskussionen zu Mzaskars geplanter Anschaffung im Hochpreissegment



Was mir auch durchaus bewusst ist  aber nichts im Vergleich zu einem Auto auf das ja vernünftigerweise verzichtet wird, man muss halt Prioritäten setzen 

Zum Mzaskar habe ich ja ein pro Nicolai ausgesprochen, aber verweise nochmal auf den Hinweis mit dem Wohlfühlen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (11. Februar 2011)

so fertisch ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. Februar 2011)

... habt Ihr fertisch gemacht? 

Hier in der Heimat erwartet Euch erstmal trübes regnerisches Wetter, aber wenigstens keine Kälte und Schnee


----------



## wissefux (11. Februar 2011)

ach wenn das so ist, bleiben wir wohl besser hier in der wärme mit schnee


----------



## wissefux (11. Februar 2011)

gn8


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. Februar 2011)

GN8 aus der Lounge Bar in Kelheim


----------



## wissefux (12. Februar 2011)

moin


----------



## mzaskar (12. Februar 2011)

guten Morgen und Gute Fahrt für den Fux 


BTW: wir machen Samstag immer noch einen 1/2 Tag und fahren erst nach Mittag los ..... geht perfekt, kein Stau, kein Stress und nohmal leere Pisten 

Achja, bevor ich es vergesse, heute ist Test Day  

10:30 Nicolai Helius AM
13:00 SC Nomad Carbon 

 

...... nur die Farbe beim Helius macht mir zerbrechen im Kopf


----------



## bone peeler (12. Februar 2011)

Mosche...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Februar 2011)

wissefux schrieb:


> moin



dito



mzaskar schrieb:


> ... Gute Fahrt für den Fux



dito




mzaskar schrieb:


> Achja, bevor ich es vergesse, heute ist Test Day
> 
> 10:30 Nicolai Helius AM
> *13:00 SC Nomad Carbon *



 Viel Spass - aber nimm schon mal den gelben Sack mit


----------



## mzaskar (12. Februar 2011)

wahltho schrieb:


> Viel Spass - aber nimm schon mal den gelben Sack mit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Februar 2011)

... für den Plaste-Schrott


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Februar 2011)

Na das ist aber eine lange Probefahrt  

Auch sehr schön: Klick!

Aber wenn ich mir je ein RR aufbauen würde, dann nur mit Rohloff & Tune & Hope Scheibenbremse


----------



## wissefux (12. Februar 2011)

so, da sinn mer widder. gut 7 h hats gedauert. ein paar sinnlose staus dank wochenendbaustellen 
normal fahren wir auch noch nen halben tag und dann erst mittags los. das ging aber auch schon mal richtig schief mit 12 h fahrzeit und dauerstau bis karlsruhe ...
dieses mal hatte ich keine lust mehr, da ich mir erneut trotz vorbeugen ne fiese blase an der rechten ferse zugezogen habe und das ganze beim boarden tierisch schmerzt 
jetzt versuche ich heute abend ein paar gebrauchte andere boots für meine step in bindung in der bucht zu schießen in der hoffnung, dass ich damit dann mal blasenfrei boarden kann ...


----------



## wissefux (12. Februar 2011)

und wie liefen die testfahrten oder machste noch gleich nen nightride draus ?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Februar 2011)

Welcome back Fux in der Heimat


----------



## mzaskar (12. Februar 2011)

sagen wir mal so, ichbin nicht schlauer geworden 

Beiden Räder sind perfekt ..... nur am jeweilig gegenueberliegenden Ende meines Geschmackes ...

Nicolai Helius AM: perfekt, einfach super gut wie man es von Nicolai gewohnt ist, klassisches Design ausgereift, evtl. sogar mit Hammerschmidt

Santa Cruz Nomad Carbon: perfekt, leich und steif, modernes Design, CCarbon, VPP auch super geil 

Am Morgen wollte ich schon direkt ein Nicolai bestellen, Am Mittag war ich wieder verwirrt, dann wollte ich das Nomad bestellen ...... jetzt bin ich wieder verwirrt .........

Aber neue Laufräder habe ich schon


----------



## ratte (12. Februar 2011)

Tja, die Entscheidung kann Dir wohl keiner abnehmen.


----------



## mzaskar (12. Februar 2011)

Wie wäre es mit einer Spende, dann kaufe ich beide


----------



## mzaskar (12. Februar 2011)

mzaskar schrieb:


> sagen wir mal so, ichbin nicht schlauer geworden
> 
> Beiden Räder sind perfekt ..... nur am jeweilig gegenueberliegenden Ende meines Geschmackes ...
> 
> ...



Achja Preise ..... 

Nicolai (Weiss glossy mit schwarz glossy)
Rahmen + Cane Creek Double Barrell: 3250 CHF (approx.)

Santa Cruz Nomad Carbon (weiss schwarz)
Rahmen + Fox RP23 + Cane Creek Angle set: 4000 CHF (approx)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (12. Februar 2011)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Wie wäre es mit einer Spende, dann kaufe ich beide




Hallo 
 nun habt euch mal nicht so


----------



## mzaskar (12. Februar 2011)

na dann ... ich geh mal bubu machen  

mal sehen von was ich in der Nacht träume


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Februar 2011)

Kokowääh ist wirklich ein sehenswerter Film 

Gute Nacht


----------



## wissefux (12. Februar 2011)

wissefux schrieb:


> jetzt versuche ich heute abend ein paar gebrauchte andere boots für meine step in bindung in der bucht zu schießen in der hoffnung, dass ich damit dann mal blasenfrei boarden kann ...



3, 2, 1, meins 
done. boots ersteigert. mzaskar, du bist dran, ich kauf jetzt erst mal nix mehr 
gn8


----------



## wissefux (13. Februar 2011)

morsche


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Februar 2011)

Guten Morgen 



wissefux schrieb:


> 3, 2, 1, meins



... so bin ich während des Kinobesuchs auch um eine Uhr reicher geworden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (13. Februar 2011)

Guten Morgähn


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Februar 2011)

mzaskar schrieb:


> *Am Mittag war ich wieder verwirrt*, dann wollte ich das Nomad bestellen ......



Offensichtlich


----------



## Hopi (13. Februar 2011)

wahltho schrieb:


> Guten Morgen
> 
> 
> 
> ... so bin ich während des Kinobesuchs auch um eine Uhr reicher geworden



Dann brauchst Du ja bald einen Uhrenkeller


----------



## Hopi (13. Februar 2011)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Achja Preise .....
> 
> Nicolai (Weiss glossy mit schwarz glossy)
> Rahmen + Cane Creek Double Barrell: 3250 CHF (approx.)
> ...



Bestimmt ein guter Dämpfer (wenn man DH fahren will) aber Du wolltest doch ein FR Touren Bike! Oder habe ich etwas falsch verstanden.


----------



## mzaskar (13. Februar 2011)

Für die Gewichtsfetisch Menschen:

Nomad inclusive. Rp23 = 2770 gr ( RP23 = 213 )
Helius Rahmen 3100g + CCDB 445 g = 3545 g 

Mach 775 g Vorteil für Nomad in Carbon

Ich brauch ca. 2 Wochen um das am Fahrergewicht einzusparen  .. ... Mache ich Touren, bei denen ich das Bike stundenlang tragen muss ...... Nö 

Macht sich der Gewichtsuntschied im normalen Bikegebrauch bemerkbar : confused:


----------



## Hopi (13. Februar 2011)

Du weisst aber schon, dass Du noch die Feder beim Nicolai dazurechnen musst.


----------



## mzaskar (13. Februar 2011)

Hast du richtig verstanden, aber der hat so ein blingbling will haben Faktor  

Zur Auswahl stehen noch Monarch, dt Swiss

Fox wird von nic im Kit nicht angeboten


----------



## mzaskar (13. Februar 2011)

Habe ich doch


----------



## Hopi (13. Februar 2011)

mhmmm also den RS kannst Du vergessen, die DT sollen nicht schlecht sein, aber schnell heiß werden.


----------



## Hopi (13. Februar 2011)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Für die Gewichtsfetisch Menschen:
> 
> Nomad inclusive. Rp23 = 2770 gr ( RP23 = 213 )
> Helius Rahmen 3100g + CCDB 445 g = 3545 g Dämpfer ohne Feder.
> ...



Die geben das Gewicht immer ohne Feder an! Da kommen noch mal ca. 400gr. für die Feder dazu.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (13. Februar 2011)

Man(n) lernt nie aus


----------



## mzaskar (13. Februar 2011)

Musste gerade feststellen, das der nächste freie Slot für ein Helius erst am 20.5 ist  das ist mir zu lange .......


----------



## oldrizzo (13. Februar 2011)

also, nimm das am. warum? weil ich eines der ersten fahre... das mehrgewicht macht sich m.e. nicht bemerkbar, bzw. stört es mich nicht. das bike geht sehr gut bergauf und noch besser bergab. und wenn mal etwas unklar sein sollte, ein anruf beim chef und die sache wird geklärt. ausserdem kann ich das am nun mit anderer dämpferaufnahme mit einem längeren dampfer fahren. mein am liegt aufgbaut bei knapp über 15 kg (mit dh-schlappen, mit fetten albert habe ich es noch nicht gewogen).


----------



## Hopi (13. Februar 2011)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Musste gerade feststellen, das der nächste freie Slot für ein Helius erst am 20.5 ist  das ist mir zu lange .......



Du hast doch ein Bike. Also jetzt mit Gewalt etwas kaufen würde ich mir echt gut überlegen. Vielleicht gibt es dann auch schon Erfahrungen zum neuen Vivid Air, den würde ich dann eher in Betracht ziehen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Februar 2011)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Musste gerade feststellen, das der nächste freie Slot für ein Helius erst am 20.5 ist  das ist mir zu lange .......







Hopi schrieb:


> Du hast doch ein Bike. Also jetzt mit Gewalt etwas kaufen würde ich mir echt gut überlegen.


----------



## mzaskar (13. Februar 2011)

Hopi schrieb:


> Du hast doch ein Bike. Also jetzt mit Gewalt etwas kaufen würde ich mir echt gut überlegen. Vielleicht gibt es dann auch schon Erfahrungen zum neuen Vivid Air, den würde ich dann eher in Betracht ziehen.



Glaube der war auf dem Testbike  .... Ich habe eh nicht einen so sensiblen Hintern


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Februar 2011)

Hopi schrieb:


> Dann brauchst Du ja bald einen Uhrenkeller



Eigentlich erstmal einen Uhrenbeweger


----------



## mzaskar (13. Februar 2011)

So, nun sach ich mal Guuds Nächtle nach D-Land .... ich träume noch etwas und vielleicht habe ich diese Nacht ja die Erleuchtung  


Grundsätzlich will ich nicht bis Ende Mai warten für ein neues Fahrrad  Das ist mir schlichtweg zu lange, auch wenn ich noch ein Rad besitze das funktioniert und mich sicher überall begleitet. Aber mehr als 3 Monate auf eine Fahrrad warten 

Ausserdem mache ich mit keinem der beiden Kandidaten etwas falsch  aber jetzt mal warten was Morgen so passiert  vielleicht gibt es ja die entscheidende Wendung im Bikekauf ..... 

Aber das soll euch nicht belasten, daher gibt es noch ein Bussi für alle, damit ihr gut schlaft und schöne Träume habt. wie ihr ja bestimmt alle wisst, kommen die Monster Nachts nur um Energie zu sammeln


----------



## Hopi (13. Februar 2011)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Aber mehr als 3 Monate auf eine Fahrrad warten
> 
> )



 3 Monate, das ist ja Sofortlieferung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (13. Februar 2011)

Aber Spanien ist ja schon noch mal ein Stückchen weiter weg


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Februar 2011)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Aber mehr als 3 Monate auf eine Fahrrad warten



 Du bist doch kein kleines Kind mehr 

1. Hast Du schon mal mit Nicolai direkt gesprochen? - Du kannst den Rahmen ja auch dort direkt bestellen, wobei ich nicht weiss, ob das schneller geht (ich kenne das Thema mit den Produktionszyklen bei Nicolai). Bei den Rahmen, die ich direkt bestellt habe, gab es auch Lieferzeiten, die aber dann deutlich kürzer als ursprünglich vorhergesagt ausgefallen sind 
2. Schau Dir auch mal die Liste der Rahmen, die bei Nicolai auf Lager liegen an.
3. Evtl. würde ich auch andere Händler, z.b. in D probieren; eine Reihe der Händler hat Optionen bei Nicolai auf Rohrahmen.

GN8


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. Februar 2011)

... und schon wieder Guten Morgen


----------



## mzaskar (14. Februar 2011)

Moinmoin


----------



## wissefux (14. Februar 2011)

moin.


----------



## mzaskar (14. Februar 2011)

wahltho schrieb:


> Du bist doch kein kleines Kind mehr
> 
> 1. Hast Du schon mal mit Nicolai direkt gesprochen? - Du kannst den Rahmen ja auch dort direkt bestellen, wobei ich nicht weiss, ob das schneller geht (ich kenne das Thema mit den Produktionszyklen bei Nicolai). Bei den Rahmen, die ich direkt bestellt habe, gab es auch Lieferzeiten, die aber dann deutlich kürzer als ursprünglich vorhergesagt ausgefallen sind
> 2. Schau Dir auch mal die Liste der Rahmen, die bei Nicolai auf Lager liegen an.
> ...



Manchmal schon, ich warte halt ungern und die Altnative ist gleichwertig. Aber ich werde den Jungs vom Schweizer Vertrieb mal eetwas Dampf machen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. Februar 2011)

Evaluiere auch mal die von mir genannten Bezugsalternativen, insb. auch weil der Rahmen dann evtl. günstiger wird  -> PN


----------



## mzaskar (14. Februar 2011)

Ich nerve nochmal 

Morgen ist der Tag der Entscheidung  
Nicolai CH versucht mir einen Slot in der Woche 9 - 12 zu ermöglichen (Rückgabe einer Order). Sollte dies klappen wird mein neues Bike ein Niolai Helius AM in grösse M, mit RS Vivid Air, 12mm Stekachse am Heck, und RS Reverb. 
Wird es die Woche 18 oder später wird mein neues Bike, sofern verfügbar (am Samstag war es noch), ein SC Nomad Carbon mit Fox RP23 und RS Reverb.

Stay tuned for the next announcement 

Ich freue mich auf beide, auf Nicolai etwas mehr. Mal sehen was kommt 

Achja, ist eine ähnliche Entscheidung wie mit dem Auto  Da hatte ich auch zwischen einem Landi und einem modernen SUV ueberlegt  Naja vielleicht nicht ganz das gleiche aber irgendwie schon  

Letzendlich habe ich mich für das modernere Konzept entschieden  Dann kann ich es ja jetzt ruhig mal umgekehrt machen


----------



## mzaskar (14. Februar 2011)

wahltho schrieb:


> Evaluiere auch mal die von mir genannten Bezugsalternativen, insb. auch weil der Rahmen dann evtl. günstiger wird  -> PN


 
Ich denke mal das klappt  ansonsten --> PN


----------



## wissefux (14. Februar 2011)

immer diese schwierigen entscheidungen. ich kenne das


----------



## Hopi (14. Februar 2011)

mzaskar schrieb:


> I
> Achja, ist eine ähnliche Entscheidung wie mit dem Auto  Da hatte ich auch zwischen einem Landi und einem modernen SUV ueberlegt  Naja vielleicht nicht ganz das gleiche aber irgendwie schon



Die eindeutig schlechtere Wahl


----------



## mzaskar (14. Februar 2011)

naja, mit dem Landi nach Süd Frankreich  ..... und dann wohne ich nicht im tiefen tiefen Wald und muss nicht jeden Tag durch unwegsames Gelände fahren  

Als Zweitwagen ja, aber als einziges Auto und bei 98% Asphalt ist der Yeti schon der bessere


----------



## Hopi (14. Februar 2011)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Als Zweitwagen ja, aber als einziges Auto und bei 98% Asphalt ist der Yeti schon der bessere



Ein Roomster wäre besser gewesen  Ich kann mir nicht helfen, der Yeti ist zu teuer (für das was man bekommt). Ok man sitzt hoch, das ist nett. Aber im Landi kann man sich umziehen, pennen usw. oder ein Bus.


----------



## mzaskar (14. Februar 2011)

Hopi schrieb:


> Ein Roomster wäre besser gewesen  Ich kann mir nicht helfen, der Yeti ist zu teuer (für das was man bekommt). Ok man sitzt hoch, das ist nett. Aber im Landi kann man sich umziehen, pennen usw. oder ein Bus.



Roomster war mir zu klein und kein Allrad, was schonmal eine Grundanforderung war ..... achja, ich wollte höher sitzen  

Buss passte nicht in die Garage  und war mir, das ich auf Neuwagen stehe, zu teuer. Habe mir dort den VW Pan Americana angeschaut .... aber leider habe ich nicht im Lotto gewohnen 
oder ich hätte in den Bus ziehen müssen


----------



## Hopi (14. Februar 2011)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Habe mir dort den VW Pan Americana angeschaut .... aber leider habe ich nicht im Lotto gewohnen
> oder ich hätte in den Bus ziehen müssen



VW Bus geht ja auch überhaupt nicht, die haben ja den A....... offen. Aber so ein Defender 90 wäre doch gut gewesen  das ist auch ein richtiger 4x4 und nicht so eine Kinderspielzeug . Ich rate dir auch ab mit dem Wagen ins Gelände zu gehen, dafür ist der Yeti nicht gebaut (Geländewagen ohne Leiterrahmen) werden im Gelände weichgeknetet 1.000 Km im Gelände entsprechen ca. 100.000Km auf der Strasse.


----------



## mzaskar (14. Februar 2011)

Hopi schrieb:


> VW Bus geht ja auch überhaupt nicht, die haben ja den A....... offen. Aber so ein Defender 90 wäre doch gut gewesen  das ist auch ein richtiger 4x4 und nicht so eine Kinderspielzeug . Ich rate dir auch ab mit dem Wagen ins Gelände zu gehen, dafür ist der Yeti nicht gebaut (Geländewagen ohne Leiterrahmen) werden im Gelände weichgeknetet 1.000 Km im Gelände entsprechen ca. 100.000Km auf der Strasse.



Mache ich auch nicht  ich brauche es nur für den Winter und abgelegene Skigebiete 

Achja, ich werde Nicolai fahren



> Dein Rahmen kann in die aktuelle Produktion genommen werden.*
> 
> Produktion wäre gemäss Nicolai also Woche 11-12


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ratte (14. Februar 2011)

Also ist die Entscheidung gefallen  und hier kann wieder Ruhe einkehren.


----------



## mzaskar (14. Februar 2011)

Warte mal ab


----------



## ratte (14. Februar 2011)

Ich wage es jetzt nicht zu fragen weshalb, ob sich das Abwarten auf Entscheidung gefallen oder Ruhe einkehren bezieht.


----------



## mzaskar (14. Februar 2011)

Ich geh mal Bubu machen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. Februar 2011)

Also doch ein echtes Bike undckeinen Plaste- Schrott

Gute Nacht


----------



## wissefux (15. Februar 2011)

moin moin zu gewohnter stund 
gute wahl


----------



## mzaskar (15. Februar 2011)

Guten Morgen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. Februar 2011)

Moin, Moin


----------



## mzaskar (15. Februar 2011)

wissefux schrieb:


> moin moin zu gewohnter stund
> gute wahl



Jepp  freue mich schon auf das Zusammenbauen  und die erste Ausfahrt in den Wäldern zu Gattikon 

Nicolai Helius AM M inkl. Steuersatz Reset 118 DHAL	
RockShox Dämpfer Vivid Air R2C 216x63.5
Dämpfer Montage Kit für RockShox
Zugführung für Remote Sattelstütze
RockShox Remote Stütze Reverb 380mm
Hinterbau 12mm x 135mm inkl. Nicolai Steckachse
Zugführung RD+FD

dazu kommen aus dem Bestand:
DTSwiss EX1750
Formula the One 200 / 200
Fox 36 RLC
XTR 3x9 kurbel, XT Shadow, XT schalter
Twenty 6 Prerunner (denke aber wieder ueber Click's nach)
Syntace Superforce Vorbau, Syntace Lenker
Fizik XM

übrig bleiben:
Cube Fritzz 18"
LRS SunRingle Flea mit Sun Equilizer (20mm vo / X12 hi)
Fox RP23
Syntace P6


ich bin ja soooooo uffgerescht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (15. Februar 2011)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HIknJWI1P_Y"]YouTube        - Sascha Grammel - "Geldautomaten SchildkrÃ¶te Josy"[/nomedia]


----------



## mzaskar (15. Februar 2011)

Ist hier Postverbot  

Ich hoffe ich habe hier niemanden verschreckt  dann wäre ich untröstlich


----------



## ratte (15. Februar 2011)

Die liegen alle noch vor Lachen unterm Tisch.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. Februar 2011)

War auch irgendwie ein Misttag: Morgens und Abends nur oben-nicht-ohne und kein Lachsbrötchen zum Frühstück, sondern nur ein Krabbenbrötchen   

Dafür aber wenigstens gerade wieder "3, 2, Meins!" 

Gute Nacht


----------



## mzaskar (15. Februar 2011)

immer wieder gut 

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=psvL2eYQ7YM&feature=related"]YouTube        - Achmed the Dead Terrorist - Deutsche Untertitel (Updated)[/nomedia]


----------



## wissefux (15. Februar 2011)

... sehr bedauernswert 

gn8


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (16. Februar 2011)

und moin. heute scheint es oben ohne zu gehen ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. Februar 2011)

wissefux schrieb:


> und moin.



Dito 



wissefux schrieb:


> heute scheint es oben ohne zu gehen ...



... das hoffe ich doch sehr


----------



## wissefux (16. Februar 2011)

wissefux schrieb:


> heute scheint es oben ohne zu gehen ...





wahltho schrieb:


> ... das hoffe ich doch sehr



done  es geht tatsächlich


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. Februar 2011)

wissefux schrieb:


> done  es geht tatsächlich



 Stimmt


----------



## dschugaschwili (16. Februar 2011)

moin.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. Februar 2011)

Mahlzeit!


----------



## dschugaschwili (16. Februar 2011)

@mzaskar: da hast du dich ja für ein feines gefährt entschieden. das am scheint recht gut zu funktionieren- wie man hier sehen kann: [ame="http://vimeo.com/16464701"]Nicolai All Mountain Trial on Vimeo[/ame]  & [ame="http://vimeo.com/17320739"]Nicolai All Mountain Trial 2 on Vimeo[/ame]

allzeit gute fahrt!


----------



## mzaskar (16. Februar 2011)

Danke, freue mich schon


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. Februar 2011)

Schöne Filmchen, die Lust aufs Bikem machen 

Gute Nacht


----------



## mzaskar (16. Februar 2011)

Moin Moin ..... Achnee, zu früh  GN8


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (17. Februar 2011)

jetzt ist moin moin angesagt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. Februar 2011)

jetzt sogar moin, moin, moin


----------



## mzaskar (17. Februar 2011)

Tach  

ein Tag weniger warten


----------



## dschugaschwili (17. Februar 2011)

morsche.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. Februar 2011)

Mahlzeit!



mzaskar schrieb:


> ein Tag weniger warten



Wie oft musst Du denn noch wach werden?


----------



## mzaskar (17. Februar 2011)

wahltho schrieb:


> Mahlzeit!
> 
> 
> 
> Wie oft musst Du denn noch wach werden?



Woche11 ist Fertigung  ich denke mal zum WP Ende ist fertig


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. Februar 2011)

mzaskar schrieb:


> ... ich denke mal zum WP Ende ist fertig



"WP", was war das nochmal?


----------



## mzaskar (17. Februar 2011)

Da wo man sich beschimpfen lasst wenn man mehr macht als andere 


Ampopo ....... Bäuerchen


----------



## dschugaschwili (17. Februar 2011)

unter schweizern: heisst es nicht davos...?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. Februar 2011)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Ampopo ....... Bäuerchen



Am Popo heisst das anders  

Klingt nach Bad News für die Apple-Gemeinde


----------



## wissefux (17. Februar 2011)

wahltho schrieb:


> Klingt nach Bad News für die Apple-Gemeinde


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. Februar 2011)

Fertisch mit der Ausdauersporteinheit

Ich sage schon mal präventiv GN8


----------



## mzaskar (17. Februar 2011)

Dito


----------



## ratte (17. Februar 2011)

Hey mzaskar,
mal eine nicht ganz uneigennützige Frage: Wie sieht eigentlich im Moment so die allgemeine Schneelage zwischen Dir und Flumserberg aus? 
Was sagen die Frösche für in zwei Wochen?


----------



## wissefux (18. Februar 2011)

moin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (18. Februar 2011)

Schneelage ist bescheiden  werde dieses We mein Brett mit dem Bike tauschen  

Zur Zeit nur geringe Feuchte von oben  für die nächste Woche auch keine Änderung in Sicht. Ich geb Laut wenn sich etwas ändert. 

Moinmoin


----------



## wissefux (18. Februar 2011)

@snowboarder

sagt mal, wie verhält es sich eigentlich mit der boots-größe im verhältnis zur normalen schuhgröße ?

jetzt, wo ich die frisch ersteigerten boots habe, mußte ich feststellen, dass die alten satte 2 größen größer sind 
die ersteigerten habe ich aufgrund meiner normalen schuhgröße gewählt und gar nicht weiter drüber nachgedacht. passen tun sie, auch mit dickeren strümpfen. der praxistest muß aber noch laaaange auf sich warten lassen 

bei meinen alten boots gabs ja immer blasen. jetzt vermute ich, dass ich seinerzeit falsch beraten wurde und die mir schlicht zu groß sind, so dass genug platz für reibung im schuh bleibtt ...

wie siehts diesbezüglich bei euch so aus ?


----------



## mzaskar (18. Februar 2011)

Meine Snowboardboots sind eher eine halbe Nummer kleiner. Angezogen stossen meine Zehen vorne satt an. Aber In der Bindung und mit Vorlagen passt es perfekt  der Fuss darf sich nicht bewegen und soll fest sitzen. Dadurch maust du nicht so fest Schnuren und auch du Must den Fuss nicht verkrampfen Fait du nicht hiund her rutschst


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. Februar 2011)

Guten Morgen


----------



## wissefux (18. Februar 2011)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Angezogen stossen meine Zehen vorne satt an. Aber In der Bindung und mit Vorlagen passt es perfekt  der Fuss darf sich nicht bewegen und soll fest sitzen. Dadurch maust du nicht so fest Schnuren und auch du Must den Fuss nicht verkrampfen Fait du nicht hiund her rutschst



habe in den neuen boots wesentlich festern sitz. anstoßen ist im stand minimal. hab mich dann einfach mal im board eingeklickt. da war dann nix mehr mit anstoßen, einfach ein gutes gefühl 
allerdings gingen die neuen irgendwie schwerer in die bindung rein als die alten. liegt vielleicht daran, dass diese in der tat bisher wenig in gebrauch waren 
kann den praxistest im nächsten winter kaum erwarten. na ja, weihnachten ist ja eh bald wieder


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. Februar 2011)

wissefux schrieb:


> ...kann den praxistest im *nächsten winter* kaum erwarten...



 Jetzt kommt erstmal die Bike-Saison 

... A. besucht am w/e ihren Bruder in N und nimmt schon das Bike mit


----------



## mzaskar (18. Februar 2011)

ich werde am WE meine neuen Laufräder einsauen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. Februar 2011)

mzaskar schrieb:


> ich werde am WE meine neuen Laufräder einsauen



Du Sau Du! 

Ich dachte schon, das Cube würde bereits zum Schlachtfest aufgehängt


----------



## mzaskar (18. Februar 2011)

nee, erst wann das andere daneben hängt


----------



## mzaskar (18. Februar 2011)

achja, brauchst du kein Cube  hätte da eines günstig abzugeben  incl. X12 LR, Steuersatz, P6 Sattelstütze, RP23 und echtem Schweizer Dreck


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. Februar 2011)

mzaskar schrieb:


> achja, brauchst du kein Cube  hätte da eines günstig abzugeben



[Arro-Fürsten-Modus]

Du weisst doch: Ich fahre nur Nicolai  

Das wäre ja so, als würde ich auf einmal wieder Golf fahren 

[/Arro-Fürsten-Modus]


----------



## Lucafabian (18. Februar 2011)

@Waltho: auch mit Arro -> 


@schweiz...vielleicht hat Nils interesse am cube...Nicolai fängt zwar auch bei ihm im kopf an zu wirken , aber dein cube war auch immer einer seiner favoriten


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. Februar 2011)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> @Waltho: auch mit Arro ->



@Lucgafahbian: auch mit  -> wa*h*ltho 

Soviel Zeit muss sein 

... und ich fahr' ja jetzt sogar wieder Polo ...

zumindest gelegentlich


----------



## mzaskar (18. Februar 2011)

@wahltho

kennst du die


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. Februar 2011)

Zwei davon habe ich glaube ich, ich schaue morgen mal nach


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. Februar 2011)

Gute Nacht


----------



## mzaskar (18. Februar 2011)

dito


----------



## wissefux (19. Februar 2011)

gn8


----------



## mzaskar (19. Februar 2011)

Moin, vergessen den Wecker abzuschalten  GN8


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. Februar 2011)

Guten Morgen Ihr Lieben


----------



## mzaskar (19. Februar 2011)

Moin Moin


----------



## wissefux (19. Februar 2011)

moin. hausputz erledigt. jetzt kommen wohl doch die spikes vom geländeradl wieder runter. schade, überhaupt nicht damit gefahren


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. Februar 2011)

mzaskar schrieb:


> @wahltho
> 
> kennst du die





wahltho schrieb:


> Zwei davon habe ich glaube ich, ich schaue morgen mal nach



Ich habe Orange und Blau für Provence Nord. Habe ich Sep 2008 mal in Apt gekauft. Damals hiessen die noch anders.


----------



## dschugaschwili (19. Februar 2011)

morsche.


----------



## mzaskar (19. Februar 2011)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich habe Orange und Blau für Provence Nord. Habe ich Sep 2008 mal in Apt gekauft. Damals hiessen die noch anders.



Habe mir die bestellt

1 x VTOPO Var 
1 x VTOPO Alpes-Maritimes Experts
1 x VTOPO Provence Centre Experts
1 x VTOPO Alpes-Maritimes InitiÃ©s

Ich kann nur sagen, SF wir kommen 

Achja, das wollte ich auch mal fahren 







evtl. gut für recherche

http://www.utagawavtt.com/gmap/geoportail-carte-generale-topos-vtt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (19. Februar 2011)

wissefux schrieb:


> ... jetzt kommen wohl doch die spikes vom geländeradl wieder runter ...



done. der sommer kann kommen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. Februar 2011)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Habe mir die bestellt
> 
> 1 x VTOPO Var
> 1 x VTOPO Alpes-Maritimes Experts
> ...



 Hab' die E-Mail gesehen 



mzaskar schrieb:


> Ich kann nur sagen, SF wir kommen



 



mzaskar schrieb:


> Achja, das wollte ich auch mal fahren


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. Februar 2011)

wahltho schrieb:


>



Besser gesagt:


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. Februar 2011)

wissefux schrieb:


> done. der sommer kann kommen














Ich rieche schon den Frühling


----------



## --bikerider-- (19. Februar 2011)

...ihr eierköppe.....


alles Gute zum Geburtstag Seb!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. Februar 2011)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> alles Gute zum Geburtstag Seb!



 Dito! 

... wir werden halt alt


----------



## mzaskar (19. Februar 2011)

Happy Birthday Sepp


----------



## wissefux (19. Februar 2011)

herzlichen glückwunsch, bleibst aber immer noch ein jungspund


----------



## mzaskar (19. Februar 2011)

Habe noch Schnee gefunden 





Das intense dient nur als Ständer


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. Februar 2011)

wissefux schrieb:


> ... bleibst aber immer noch ein jungspund



... und wir alte Säcke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. Februar 2011)

... Alte Sägge müssen früh ins Bettchen, weil Sie morgens an seniler Bettflucht leiden, daher GN8


----------



## mzaskar (19. Februar 2011)

Nacht


----------



## Hopi (19. Februar 2011)

mhmm bei den Schneemassen besteht ja absolute Lawinen Gefahr


----------



## Crazy-Racer (19. Februar 2011)

Danke für die Glückwünsche!


----------



## Hopi (19. Februar 2011)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Danke für die Glückwünsche!



Ohhhh Du hattest Burzeltag   na dann auch von uns alles gute.


----------



## wissefux (19. Februar 2011)

gn8


----------



## wissefux (20. Februar 2011)

und gmoje


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. Februar 2011)

Guten Morgen


----------



## dschugaschwili (20. Februar 2011)

morsche!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. Februar 2011)

Mahlzeit!

Frisch ist es draussen.


----------



## mzaskar (20. Februar 2011)

Und nass


----------



## ratte (20. Februar 2011)

Nö, nicht nass. Aber üble Spurrillen am Feldberg, da oben alles gefroren ist. Da war mir der Schlamm letzte Woche lieber.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. Februar 2011)

N'abend!


----------



## wissefux (20. Februar 2011)

ratte schrieb:


> Nö, nicht nass. Aber üble Spurrillen am Feldberg, da oben alles gefroren ist. Da war mir der Schlamm letzte Woche lieber.



eis ? jetzt hab ich die spikes runter und den sommer bestellt ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. Februar 2011)

Ähhh - Moment mal: Gibt's in I nicht ein Tempolimit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (20. Februar 2011)

Die Straßenkonditionen seien durch Regen und Nässe sehr schlecht gewesen, sagte Korbach nach dem Unfall zu GTSpirit.com.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. Februar 2011)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Die Straßenkonditionen seien durch Regen und Nässe sehr schlecht gewesen, ...



 Ebend - Wie hohl muss man eigentlich sein?


----------



## mzaskar (20. Februar 2011)

320 km/h hohl


----------



## mzaskar (20. Februar 2011)

So lecker 310 gr. zartes irisches Beef mit lecker Nüsslisalat verputzt


----------



## wissefux (20. Februar 2011)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ebend - Wie hohl muss man eigentlich sein?



immerhin wurde durch den crash bewiesen, dass die milionen gut in sicherheit & fahrspaß angelegt sind


----------



## wissefux (20. Februar 2011)

guts nächtle zsamme


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. Februar 2011)

wissefux schrieb:


> immerhin wurde durch den crash bewiesen, dass die milionen gut in sicherheit & fahrspaß angelegt *sind*



Zumindest angelegt *waren*  

GN8 

P.S: Heute Nacht soll es wieder frisch werden in Deutschen Landen


----------



## mzaskar (20. Februar 2011)

Nacht Jim Bob


----------



## wissefux (21. Februar 2011)

es ist frisch. hab echt keinen bock mehr auf kühlkammer ...

morsche


----------



## mzaskar (21. Februar 2011)

Moinmoin 

@Fux
Ist halt noch Winter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. Februar 2011)

Guten Morgen 



wissefux schrieb:


> es ist frisch. hab echt keinen bock mehr auf kühlkammer ...



Nur ein paar  Tage, dann soll es schon wieder wärmer werden


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. Februar 2011)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Nacht Jim Bob



 Du hast wohl eher John-Boy gemeint, oder?


----------



## wissefux (21. Februar 2011)

trocken kalt geht ja immer irgendwie. aber es kostet trotzdem ganz schön überwindung, um dem faulen schweinehund zu besiegen. heute hab ich es mal wieder hinbekommen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. Februar 2011)

wissefux schrieb:


> ...aber es kostet trotzdem ganz schön überwindung, um dem faulen schweinehund zu besiegen. heute hab ich es mal wieder hinbekommen



Fux Du bist ein Held 

Ich werde Dich bei höherer Stelle lobend erwähnen 

Das Vierrad hat -2 Grad angezeigt und ein Kollege, der aus Rheinhessen kommt, meinte, dass bei ihm heute morgen ordentlich Schnee lag.


----------



## wissefux (21. Februar 2011)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich werde Dich bei höherer Stelle lobend erwähnen



gibt es etwa noch eine über euch, eure durchlauchtigste


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. Februar 2011)

Hier spricht der Unfallfahrer von gestern über die wahren Umstände.


----------



## mzaskar (21. Februar 2011)

für 100 km/h sieht der aber recht zerbeult, bzw. gerupft aus ..... zum Glück habe ich kein Carbonrad


----------



## Hopi (21. Februar 2011)

wahltho schrieb:


> Hier spricht der Unfallfahrer von gestern über die wahren Umstände.




Dem Bock im Garten würde ich keinen großen Glauben schenken, wenn er mir erklärt "er habe den Kohl nicht gefressen" 

Die 320 glaube ich zwar auch nicht, aber mit nur 100 ist er da wohl auch nicht abgeflogen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. Februar 2011)

Hopi schrieb:


> Dem Bock im Garten ...



Ich dachte immer, dass man den Bock zum Gärtner macht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (21. Februar 2011)

100 km/h *aufprallgeschwindigkeit* ist schon heftig. denkt mal dran, wie die autos nach crashtests mit 50 sachen schon aussehen ...


----------



## Hopi (21. Februar 2011)

wissefux schrieb:


> 100 km/h *aufprallgeschwindigkeit* ist schon heftig. denkt mal dran, wie die autos nach crashtests mit 50 sachen schon aussehen ...



Aber nicht auf der Autobahn wenn man seitlich in die Planken geht. Wie ich schon schrieb  320 halte ich auch für die klassische Bild Meldung, aber die 100 glaube ich dem typ auch nicht. Der ist mit Sicherheit auch nicht 60 in der Baustelle gefahren (er wäre der erste Schnösel der das täte).


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. Februar 2011)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich dachte immer, dass man den Bock zum Gärtner macht



... und der Gärtner war dann doch auch immer noch der Mörder


----------



## mzaskar (21. Februar 2011)

Vielleicht 100 in der Baustelle und dann mal draufgetreten


----------



## dschugaschwili (21. Februar 2011)

morsche.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. Februar 2011)

mahlzeit..

... oder eher schon bald: feierabend.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (21. Februar 2011)

n8


----------



## mzaskar (21. Februar 2011)

Moment irgend etwas ist falsch


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. Februar 2011)

Wer hat an der Uhr gedreht, ist es wirklich schon so spät? 

Ich dreh' noch am Spin-Trainer


----------



## mzaskar (21. Februar 2011)

@wahltho

soll ich dir die Woche (Mi o. Do) ein Telefon geben


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. Februar 2011)

mzaskar schrieb:


> soll ich dir die Woche (Mi o. Do) ein Telefon geben



 Yepp - Gute Idee 

Sorry, dass ich mich noch nicht gemeldet habe, aber mir müssen das mit SF jetzt wirklich bald klarmachen.

Kommende Woche bin ich ja auch noch in Oberstdorf 

Gute Nacht


----------



## wissefux (22. Februar 2011)

moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. Februar 2011)

Guten Morgen 

Scheint ziemlich frisch da draussen zu sein 

Da soll noch mal Jemand sagen, in K'heim würde nicht Geschichte geschrieben : Kick!


----------



## mzaskar (22. Februar 2011)

Morsche  

Wednesday stop telephone stop Skype stop


----------



## wissefux (22. Februar 2011)

wahltho schrieb:


> Scheint ziemlich frisch da draussen zu sein
> 
> Da soll noch mal Jemand sagen, in K'heim würde nicht Geschichte geschrieben : Kick!



kälter als gedacht. aber selbst dran doof, wenn man seit samstag nicht merkt, dass die funkwetterstation einfach bei -2,4 stehen geblieben ist. batterie wohl alle 

in kelkheim wurde schon immer geschichte geschrieben. ich sach nur staufenschwur


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. Februar 2011)

wissefux schrieb:


> ich sach nur staufenschwur



ja, ja: gagernbrüder, staufenschwur, albert-von-reinach,...

... we didn't start the fire,...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (22. Februar 2011)

... und last but nut least : ein gewisser wissefux wurde dort geboren und soll bis heute noch sein unwesen dort treiben


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. Februar 2011)

... unter den gar gestrengen Augen des Fürsten...

... der allerdings aus westfälischen Landen zugereist ist


----------



## dschugaschwili (22. Februar 2011)

morsche. heut mal etwas eher aus den federn...


----------



## wissefux (22. Februar 2011)

respekt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. Februar 2011)

wissefux schrieb:


> respekt



 In der Tat


... und: Mahlzeit.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. Februar 2011)

Und angesichts der jüngsten Ereignisse in Zusammenhang mit einem anderen vonundzu besteht der Fürst darauf, ab jetzt nur noch mit Fussnote zitiert zu werden


----------



## ratte (22. Februar 2011)

Mahlzeit.
Gleich geht's wieder ins kuschelig warme Deutschland.


----------



## wissefux (22. Februar 2011)

wahltho schrieb:


> Und angesichts der jüngsten Ereignisse in Zusammenhang mit einem anderen vonundzu besteht der Fürst darauf, ab jetzt nur noch mit Fussnote zitiert zu werden



lmaa


----------



## wissefux (22. Februar 2011)

ratte schrieb:


> Gleich geht's wieder ins kuschelig warme Deutschland.



kommst wohl grad aus polen, russland oder der arktis


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. Februar 2011)

ratte schrieb:


> Gleich geht's wieder* ins kuschelig warme *Deutschland.



Das ist derzeit allenfalls relativ zu betrachten


----------



## mzaskar (22. Februar 2011)

Powderalert von heure 10:00: 60cm Neuschnee in Flums


----------



## ratte (22. Februar 2011)

wissefux schrieb:


> kommst wohl grad aus polen, russland oder der arktis


Etwas weiter links auf der Karte. 
In Schweden pfiff ein eisiges Windchen.

Neuschnee, schöööön.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. Februar 2011)

wissefux schrieb:


> lmaa



 Nö! - Schokolade ist viel zu billig 

 Fertisch mit dem -en


----------



## mzaskar (22. Februar 2011)

Wo soll ich denn nur boarden gehen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. Februar 2011)

... kommende Woche in Oberstdorf vllt., denn da sind dann A. und ich anzutreffen 

Gute Nacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (23. Februar 2011)

moin.


----------



## mzaskar (23. Februar 2011)

Moin, kalt ist's


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. Februar 2011)

Moin 

Sieht draussen in der Tat frisch aus


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. Februar 2011)

wahltho schrieb:


> Sieht draussen in der Tat frisch aus



Ist es auch.


----------



## ratte (23. Februar 2011)

Schulligung, ein wenig Kälte hatte sich wohl im Koffer versteckt und wurde von mir mitgebracht.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. Februar 2011)

Kein Problem - Das Schlimmste liegt ja schon wieder hinter uns und jetzt wird es schon wieder sukzessive wärmer


----------



## dschugaschwili (23. Februar 2011)

morsche. 
in meinem riechtwieich wars zwar noch wunderbar warm, doch wußte ich nicht mehr, auf welche seite ich mich noch drehen soll...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. Februar 2011)

Das sind in der Tat wirklich schwerwiegende Probleme.

** Bäuerchen ! ! ! **

... in der Kantine gibt es diese Woche täglich Hamburger XXL in diversen Variationen.


----------



## wissefux (23. Februar 2011)

ipad 2. noch eine woche :daumen


----------



## dschugaschwili (23. Februar 2011)

hab schon zwei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. Februar 2011)

Fertisch mit Muckibude & Spin-Trainern


----------



## dschugaschwili (23. Februar 2011)

so einen gestählten körper hätte ich auch gerne...


----------



## wissefux (23. Februar 2011)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> hab schon zwei.



macht absolut sinn : eins im büro und eins daheim. braucht man das teil net immer rumschleppen. absolut ne überlegung wert


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. Februar 2011)

... absolut 

Gute Nacht


----------



## wissefux (24. Februar 2011)

moin. heute wirds wohl feucht ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. Februar 2011)

wissefux schrieb:


> moin.



dito.



wissefux schrieb:


> heute wirds wohl feucht ...



... aber wohl auch nur ein wenig


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. Februar 2011)

Als ich gegen halb Sieben die B8 runtergehotzt bin, habe ich auf der Gegenfahrbahn ein Streufahrzeug gesehen.


----------



## mzaskar (24. Februar 2011)

Ja was streuen sie denn


----------



## wissefux (24. Februar 2011)

schnee juchee ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. Februar 2011)

... EB meldet auch leichten Schneefall, aber zum Glück wird die weisse Pracht von kurzer Dauer sein.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (24. Februar 2011)

Lenzhahn meldet starken Schneefall und ein paar cm Neuschnee...


----------



## dschugaschwili (24. Februar 2011)

morsche.


----------



## wissefux (24. Februar 2011)

ach, da fällt mir grad was ein, wo ich lenzhahn lese :
happy birthday, jungspund :daumen


----------



## dschugaschwili (24. Februar 2011)

auch meine glückwünsche für den betroffenen.


----------



## Lucafabian (24. Februar 2011)

die besten wünsche fürn daniel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (24. Februar 2011)

Happy B'Day

lass dich reich beschenken


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. Februar 2011)

Auch von mir Glückwünsche in die Taunuspampa  

Boah ist mir schlecht: Schon wieder Hamburger XXL und hinterher noch 'ne Rote Grütze :kotz:


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. Februar 2011)

Fertisch mit Sporteln 

*Gähn* Gute Nacht


----------



## wissefux (25. Februar 2011)

moin


----------



## mzaskar (25. Februar 2011)

Tachchen  welches MBP kaufe ich den jetzt


----------



## wissefux (25. Februar 2011)

und was kaufe ich  ps3 oder xbox360 
tendiere stark zur ps3


----------



## wissefux (25. Februar 2011)

warum kann es nicht immer so einfach sein wie bei apple : eine marke, top geräte. alles passt. aus die maus


----------



## wissefux (25. Februar 2011)

am popo apple : bin mal wieder auf iphone-entzug  ich schon toll, dass man mir so ein völlig sinnloses gerät dann ständig abnimmt und für dienstreisen misbraucht


----------



## wissefux (25. Februar 2011)

das wurde auch langsam mal zeit


----------



## --bikerider-- (25. Februar 2011)

mosche!
Danke für die Glückwünsche!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. Februar 2011)

Moin 

Ich kauf' mal ausnahmsweise gar nix


----------



## dschugaschwili (25. Februar 2011)

morsche. schon wieder freitag...


----------



## wissefux (25. Februar 2011)

... und schon wieder wach


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. Februar 2011)

... und leider entgegen der ursprünglichen Planung doch kein frei-tag  

Dafür gibt's gleich wieder Hamburger XXL


----------



## mzaskar (25. Februar 2011)

Aber Morgen ist dann Frei-Tag


----------



## Hopi (25. Februar 2011)

so, gebucht, 5 Tage Le Schuss


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. Februar 2011)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Aber Morgen ist dann Frei-Tag



Die ganze kommende Woche ist Frei-Tag


----------



## mzaskar (25. Februar 2011)

Le Schuss


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. Februar 2011)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Le Schuss



Kopfschuss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopi (25. Februar 2011)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Le Schuss



Le Hotel für Chatel


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. Februar 2011)

Chantal?


----------



## mzaskar (25. Februar 2011)

wahltho schrieb:


> Chantal?



Weiss Sabine davon


----------



## Hopi (25. Februar 2011)

wahltho schrieb:


> Chantal?



Das würde Sabine wohl nicht so gut finden


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. Februar 2011)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Weiss Sabine davon



Sie muss ja vllt. nicht alles wissen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. Februar 2011)

Fertisch mit Muckibude & Spin-Trainern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. Februar 2011)

... und GN8


----------



## mzaskar (25. Februar 2011)

Dito


----------



## dschugaschwili (26. Februar 2011)

morsche.


----------



## wissefux (26. Februar 2011)

eher wohl gn8, georgier 

moin. done. ps3


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. Februar 2011)

Moin Moin 



wissefux schrieb:


> done. ps3



Fux, bist Du für's Videospielen nicht etwas zu alt?


----------



## dschugaschwili (26. Februar 2011)

jetzt aber: morsche.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. Februar 2011)

Tach, A. Und ich sind gut im Dorf des Oberst gelandet


----------



## mzaskar (26. Februar 2011)

vielSpass  

und verlauft euch nicht


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. Februar 2011)

Langlauf-Ski sind ausgeliehen 

Das heutige Dessert:


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. Februar 2011)

Gute Nacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (27. Februar 2011)

moin



wahltho schrieb:


> Fux, bist Du für's Videospielen nicht etwas zu alt?



zu alt  niemals, egal für was


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. Februar 2011)

Moin moin



wissefux schrieb:


> zu alt  niemals, egal für was



na dann ...


----------



## dschugaschwili (27. Februar 2011)

morsche.


----------



## mzaskar (27. Februar 2011)

Tach auch


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. Februar 2011)

Langlaufen macht Spaß 

Gerade ist Einkehr in Birgsau angesagt...

... Ich sage nur: Kaiserschmarren


----------



## mzaskar (27. Februar 2011)

Beweise, wie der Fürst langläufelt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. Februar 2011)

Fotos gibt's Morgen 

Bioaaahh bin ich platt - 5 Stunden Langlauf gleich am ersten Tag waren wohl doch etwas viel.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. Februar 2011)

... daher jetzt schon Gute Nacht


----------



## dschugaschwili (28. Februar 2011)

wieder kaum bewegt, deshalb jetzt erst müde. gute nacht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (28. Februar 2011)

moin.


----------



## mzaskar (28. Februar 2011)

Grüezi zäme


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. Februar 2011)

Moin aus einem ziemlich nebligen Oberstdorf.


----------



## dschugaschwili (28. Februar 2011)

morsche, aus einem unglaublich sonnigen frankfurt.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. Februar 2011)

Zurück vom LL am Ende des Kleinwalsertals, heute zwar nur 3 1/2 Stunden, aber technisch & konditionell wesentlich anspruchsvoller als gestern.

Herrlichen Schnee und viel Sonne hat's gehabt 

Ich bin platt und spüre jede Gräte, gleich geht's erstmal ab in die Sauna


----------



## wissefux (28. Februar 2011)

klassisch oder skating ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (28. Februar 2011)

Servus ihr Leuts,
ich steh grad vor der LRS-Wahl und kann mich farblich nicht so recht entscheiden...was meint ihr?
schwarz behalten (Sun Ringle Abbah + DT540) - schon etwas leicht verbeult und ein bisschen schwer...
den roten (DT E2200 ~ 180g leichter, 265â¬)
einen weiÃen (z.b. Hope Pro II + Spank Subrosa in weiÃ / wird nicht leichter sein)
Danke schonmal fÃ¼r die Meinungen


----------



## mzaskar (28. Februar 2011)

Ich würde die roten nehmen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. Februar 2011)

@Crazy: Bei den ganzen Fotos sieht das hier ja bald aus, wie in einem Bike-Katalog  

Gute Nacht


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. Februar 2011)

... ach und ich würde den schwarzen LRS nehmen


----------



## mzaskar (28. Februar 2011)

Wo sind LL Bilder


----------



## mzaskar (28. Februar 2011)

Achja GN8


----------



## dasNITRO (1. März 2011)

Bin jetzt auch hier


----------



## wissefux (1. März 2011)

moin. bin für weiss 

am ende sind eh alle 3 ls schön braun


----------



## mzaskar (1. März 2011)

Moinmoin


----------



## Lucafabian (1. März 2011)

http://sorisomail.com/email/74120/mais-uma-projecao-3d-sensacional.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. März 2011)

Guten Morgen Ihr Lieben


----------



## wissefux (1. März 2011)

glück gehabt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. März 2011)

So: Heute stand zum Glück mal nu eine kleine LL-Runde von knapp zwei Stunden auf dem Programm  

Ausbilderin A. musste dann aber natürlich noch eine zweite Runde dranhängen, während Der Fürst in der Wirtschaft Kaiserschmarren weggespachtelt hat


----------



## Cynthia (1. März 2011)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... Ausbilderin A. musste dann aber natürlich noch eine zweite Runde dranhängen  ...



 Sag ihr liebe Grüße!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. März 2011)

... Liebe Grüße zurück 

...und GN8


----------



## wissefux (2. März 2011)

tach auch


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. März 2011)

Moin 



wissefux schrieb:


> tach auch



Jo, hier im OA ist auch schon Tach


----------



## mzaskar (2. März 2011)

Grüezi zäme 

Wo bleiben denn des Fürsten sportliche Heldentatenbeweisfotos 
Nachher wil der Fürst nur verheimlichen das er Schnee mag


----------



## bone peeler (2. März 2011)

moscheeee...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. März 2011)

Servus Bone 

Die Taschemlampen-App für das iPhone 4 ist auch ganz lustig


----------



## mzaskar (2. März 2011)

Dieses Jahr auf der ToDo Liste:

1. Neue Trails in Lenzerheide erkunden: www.Lenzerheide.CH
2. Neue Trails in St. moritz erkunden: http://www.engadin.stmoritz.ch/sommer/files/download/Bikekarte_2010.pdf; http://www.stmoritz.ch/sommer/activities/mountainbike.html
3. Tracciolino: http://www.mountainbiker.ch/touren/tracciolino-val-chiavenna-lago-di-mezzola/ZD0yNjU.html [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6gEGoCJheZ0&feature=youtube_gdata_player"]YouTube        - Tre.Ski.Bike - Mountain Bike - Tracciolino 1[/nomedia] [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IKBAQE1fm6I&feature=youtube_gdata_player"]YouTube        - MTB Trail Tracciolino GoPro[/nomedia]

4. Many Hill Show: http://www.bikeguide.ch/sport/zuerich/manyhill1.htm
5. Touren im Jura: Z.B.: http://retograf.ch/sport/Oensinger_Runde/Oensinger_Runde.php oder www.jurabiker.ch


----------



## mzaskar (2. März 2011)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Habe mir die bestellt
> 
> 1 x VTOPO Var
> 1 x VTOPO Alpes-Maritimes Experts
> ...


 
Habe ein Päckchen aus Frankreich erhalten


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. März 2011)

Ich habe dann heute mal im KWT LL-Downhill auf einer schwarzen Loipe ausprobiert: War spannend  aber in einer engen Kurve hat es mich dann doch gerissen, jetzt schmerzt die rechte Schulter etwas 

Später ging es dann noch per Gondel aufs Nebelhorn, dort hatte man bei sonnigem Winterwetter eine Superaussicht 

... Und gleich gibt's wieder das allabendliche Viergänge-Menü.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. März 2011)




----------



## ratte (2. März 2011)

Ähnlichen Ausblick hatten wir heute auch, allerdings andere Hügel. 
Wolken im Tal, Sonne oben. 
Und die vier Gänge sind auch erledigt. 

Grüße aus PdS.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (2. März 2011)

ipad2


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. März 2011)

Gibt's das denn ausnahmsweise auch mal in einer Farbe, die beiden Fuxens gleichermaßen konveniert?   

Gute Nacht


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. März 2011)

@Mzaskar: Die beiden Ferienwohnungsangebote lesen sich ganz gut : daumen:


----------



## wissefux (3. März 2011)

wahltho schrieb:


> Gibt's das denn ausnahmsweise auch mal in einer Farbe, die beiden Fuxens gleichermaßen konveniert?



yep. in weiß. wenn apple das tatsächlich auch mal hinbekommt 

moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. März 2011)

... Na dann drücken wir Fux und Füxin mal die Daumen, das Apple das hinbekommt damit es auch zum Konsum kommt

Guten Morgen


----------



## mzaskar (3. März 2011)

Moin Moin aber es dauert ja noch bis zum 11ten dieses Mondes bis zum Konsum kommen kann


----------



## wissefux (3. März 2011)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Moin Moin aber es dauert ja noch bis zum 11ten dieses Mondes bis zum Konsum kommen kann



nö, kommt doch erst ende märz bei uns an  und dann steht vor dem konsum immer erst das ansparen auf den solchen. vielleicht ist bis dato schon das ipad 3 da 
ipad ist ein nettes gimmick aber kein "must have". zuvor braucht es erst mal einen neuen imac


----------



## mzaskar (3. März 2011)

viel Spass unseren Wintersportlern  bitte für mich auch etwas Schneespass mitmachen


----------



## mzaskar (3. März 2011)

ich kann dir mir meinen Günstig anbieten


----------



## wissefux (3. März 2011)

mzaskar schrieb:


> ich kann dir mir meinen Günstig anbieten



nix da, ich warte auf die neueste generation im sommer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (3. März 2011)

Paperlafax  so ein 2 jähriges Gerät, gut eingeschrieben,ist genau das was du braucht


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. März 2011)

Heute ist für den Fürsten mal LL-Pause.

Anstattdessen steht Wandern auf dem Pogramm.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. März 2011)

@Mzaskar/ Beim Fux ist das sinnlos, der kauft grundsätzlich Nichts Gebrauchtes


----------



## wissefux (3. März 2011)

wahltho schrieb:


> @Mzaskar/ Beim Fux ist das sinnlos, der kauft grundsätzlich Nichts Gebrauchtes



falsch : hab doch erst kürzlich gebrauchte snowboardboots erstanden 
war aber ein notfall


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. März 2011)

... Stimmt, ich vergass 

iPad ist 

Ich möchte es nicht mehr missen 

Ich nutze meins schon die ganze Woche hier in Oberstdorf zum Surfen; habe zwar auch mein MacBook mit, das habe ich aber noch nicht ausgepackt.

So, zurück von einer schönen winterlichen Wanderung über das Söllereck, rüber ins KWT 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. März 2011)

K-Frage?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. März 2011)

Schwierig


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. März 2011)

Vom


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. März 2011)

Iphone


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. März 2011)

Mit Tapatalk


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. März 2011)

Die


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. März 2011)

Qualität


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. März 2011)

Des


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. März 2011)

Netzwerks


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. März 2011)

Ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. März 2011)

Nicht


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. März 2011)

Besonders


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. März 2011)

Gut


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. März 2011)

Insofern


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. März 2011)

Spielt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. März 2011)

Latenz


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. März 2011)

Durchaus


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. März 2011)

Eine


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. März 2011)

Rolle


----------



## wissefux (3. März 2011)

sagg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (3. März 2011)

das kommt davon, wenn man die abwesenheit des fürsten beim ll nicht schamlos ausnützt ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. März 2011)

Breaking News for Apple fans: iOS 4.3 GM has been released!!!

Gute Nacht


----------



## mzaskar (3. März 2011)

Breaking News II:

lecker 





Bööööörrrrp

brauch n schnaps


----------



## wissefux (4. März 2011)

moin moin


----------



## --bikerider-- (4. März 2011)

moin moin!
ich liebe das mobile internet!!!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. März 2011)

... und ich erstmal  

Moin, Moin, Moin.


----------



## wissefux (4. März 2011)

was haben wir nur alle vor ein paar jahren ohne das gemacht


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. März 2011)

Uns auf das tödlichste gelangweilt.


----------



## mzaskar (4. März 2011)

tach auch .... alles frisch 

Das WE bin ich im Saarland, falls mich jemand sucht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (4. März 2011)

http://www.spiegel.de/wirtschaft/service/0,1518,748974,00.html

da sind die bahner pünktlich


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. März 2011)

Die Oberstdorfwoche neigt sich dem Ende entgegen.

Die Fürstin hat heute nochmal dem LL gefrönt, wohingegen der Fürst eine Wanderung in die Breitachklamm unternommen hat.

Fazit des Fürsten in Bezug auf LL: Gelegentlich ganz nett, wird aber sicherlich keine neue Passion des Fürsten werden. Gleiches gilt für Winterurlaub im Allgemeinen: Schnee etc. sind einfach nicht so richtig des Fürsten Ding.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. März 2011)

... Gute Nacht 

Morgen geht es zurück in de Taunus : daumen:


----------



## wissefux (5. März 2011)

moin aus quedlinburg


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. März 2011)

Moin noch aus Oberstdorf 

@Fux: Was treibt Dich denn nach Quendlinburg?


----------



## mzaskar (5. März 2011)

Gänse stehlen  


Moinmoin ihr Schlafmützen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. März 2011)

Obacht Männer !!!


----------



## wissefux (5. März 2011)

wahltho schrieb:


> @Fux: Was treibt Dich denn nach Quendlinburg?



das frage ich mich auch schon geraume zeit ...
ziemlich öde hier im blühenden osten ...
zum glück gibts heutzutage mobiles internet  und immerhin 3g empfang 
wenn der brocken wenigstens noch schnee gehabt hätte, wäre ich jetzt vielleicht am boarden


----------



## wissefux (5. März 2011)

wahltho schrieb:


> Obacht Männer !!!



ich spende nix, verschiesse lieber sinnlos


----------



## --bikerider-- (5. März 2011)

wissefux schrieb:


> ich spende nix, verschiesse lieber sinnlos


----------



## --bikerider-- (5. März 2011)

hab heute mal mein Lappe gewogen ....

15,7 kg ... da geht noch was


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. März 2011)

wissefux schrieb:


> ich spende nix, verschiesse lieber sinnlos



... und ich bin aus dem zuchtfähigen Alter schon raus  

Back in Taunus


----------



## wissefux (5. März 2011)

wahltho schrieb:


> Back in Taunus



du glücklicher. da scheint wenigstens die sonne und es ist schon schön warm. hier im osten ist es ungemütlich kalt und die sonne lässt such kaum blicken ...


----------



## mzaskar (5. März 2011)

Welcome back in the Taunus  alter Schneehase  und natürlich die Schneehasin nicht zu vergessen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. März 2011)

Irgendwie bin ich platt und sage daher präventiverweise schonmal GN8


----------



## wissefux (6. März 2011)

moin nochmals aus dem osten. hier soll es heute einen tollen umzug geben  fbh superlight quasi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. März 2011)

Moin 

Morgen Nachmittag heisst es wieder später heimfahren, weil fbh wegen dieses "IchbinfröhlichundbesaufemichaufKommando"-Dingsbumsumzugs am Nachmittag blockiert ist.

Ich glaube ich werde die Zeit nutzen, um die Sommerreifen auf mein vierrädriges Spassgefährt schrauben zu lassen


----------



## --bikerider-- (6. März 2011)

bin am überlegen... http://www.actionsports.de/de/Zubeh...C-Hydration-Bladder-Trinkblase-20::34622.html

das wäre die Trinkblase passend zum Rucksack...

oder soll ich mir doch lieber die deuter-blase kaufen??

ich brauch mal meinungen...

kann mich nicht entscheiden...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. März 2011)

Ich würde mir die Source Widepac 3.0 holen, die ist in jeder Hinsicht perfekt durchdacht


----------



## bone peeler (6. März 2011)

Mosche.....


----------



## --bikerider-- (6. März 2011)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich würde mir die Source Widepac 3.0 holen, die ist in jeder Hinsicht perfekt durchdacht



done...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. März 2011)

Gute Nacht


----------



## mzaskar (6. März 2011)

Blick auf die Stätte meiner Jugend 





GN8 ihr lieben


----------



## wissefux (7. März 2011)

helau !


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. März 2011)

Guten Morgen !

Die Vögel zwitschern und der Himmel gen Osten wird schon hell und färbt sich leicht  rot


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (7. März 2011)

Moin, und. tach auch


----------



## wissefux (7. März 2011)

saukalt is es ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. März 2011)

... na übertreib mal nicht, 0 Grad wurden angezeigt 

Hier in EB sieht der Sonnenaufgang im Osten herrlich aus


----------



## wissefux (7. März 2011)

**** DB


----------



## --bikerider-- (7. März 2011)

wissefux schrieb:


> **** DB



Doooodaaaaaal Bekloppt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. März 2011)

... wer fährt denn auch Bahn 

So: Fertisch mit den sportlichen Aktivitäten in der Muckibude und auf dem Spin-Trainer 

Gute Nacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (7. März 2011)

meine eltern ... und ich darf chauffeur zum hbf ffm spielen. heute mal mit 3 h verspätung. dadurch war die ganze tagesplanung für die füss. und alles nur, weil irgendwo neben der strecke ne hecke abgefackelt ist ...


----------



## wissefux (8. März 2011)

moin. irgendwie bin ich platt und auf kälte hab ich gar kein bock ....


----------



## mzaskar (8. März 2011)

Moin Moin  so geht es mir auch und das trotz besten Schneebedingungen in den Bergen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. März 2011)

Guten Morgen 

Kälte? 

Heute wird's wieder über 10 Grad


----------



## wissefux (8. März 2011)

ja, aber das dauert noch ein paar stündchen ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. März 2011)

Waren lt. Vierradanzeige wieder 0 Grad, so wie gestern.


----------



## wissefux (8. März 2011)

wahltho schrieb:


> Waren lt. Vierradanzeige wieder 0 Grad, so wie gestern.



heute früh -1,6 und aktuell im iph immer noch knapp unter 0 ! typisch garagenwagen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. März 2011)

wissefux schrieb:


> ....typisch garagenwagen



Das Garagenvierrad hat erst +5 Grad angezeigt, auf dem Gaggernring waren es dann wie gestern 0 Grad und am MTZ -1 Grad 

... immer noch besser als die ursprünglich vorhergesagten -5 Grad - Also bitte nicht beschweren !!!


----------



## dschugaschwili (8. März 2011)

morsche. mir scheint ich mutiere zum frühaufsteher...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. März 2011)

... scheint mir allerdings auch so.

Ist vllt. der erste Schub der gefürchteten senilen Bettflucht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dschugaschwili (8. März 2011)

hoffentlich.


----------



## Sardic (8. März 2011)

Langweilig -.-


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. März 2011)

Guten Abend


----------



## wissefux (8. März 2011)

präventiv gn8 ... morgen wird mal wieder geradelt ...


----------



## mzaskar (8. März 2011)

guteNacht ... morgen wird Geworkshopt  und ich bin der Moderator


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. März 2011)

... ich mag shoppen lieber als Workshoppen 

Wir müssen dringend mal w/ der Datscha für SF telen 

Gute Nacht


----------



## mzaskar (9. März 2011)

Yepp müssen wir  Heute oder Morgen? 

Achja, Guten Morgen


----------



## wissefux (9. März 2011)

hmm, da war doch was ...
ach jaaa : morsche

immer kalt, aber heute bin ich der versuchung nicht erlegen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. März 2011)

Guten Mogen 

Heute war mal ausschlafen angesagt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (9. März 2011)

Sardic schrieb:


> Langweilig -.-



spannend wirds bei der nächsten k-frage


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. März 2011)

wissefux schrieb:


> spannend wirds bei der nächsten k-frage



... also so ca. in 3 Monaten - Einfach später nochmal reinschauen


----------



## Crazy-Racer (9. März 2011)

Guten Tag meldets aus der neuen Bude


----------



## --bikerider-- (9. März 2011)

guten tag, von der arbeit...
heut gibts flammkuchen...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. März 2011)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Guten Tag meldets aus der neuen Bude



Neue Studi-Bude in DA oder wie?


----------



## mzaskar (9. März 2011)

Faeddisch mit Workshoppen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (9. März 2011)

wahltho schrieb:


> Neue Studi-Bude in DA oder wie?



Allright 
Ein bisschen ruhiger gelegen und etwas weiter morgens, damit das Rad auch mal wieder was zu tun bekommt  
und ein bisschen größer, ein bisschen schöner, usw


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. März 2011)

... damit die Häschen richtig hopsen können


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. März 2011)

Fertisch mit dem Sporteln 

War ein anstregender Tag, ich bin platt, daher GN8


----------



## mzaskar (9. März 2011)

Erm, wir sollten uns mal ein Telefon geben


----------



## wissefux (10. März 2011)

moin. es wird milder ...


----------



## mzaskar (10. März 2011)

Moin und heller


----------



## wissefux (10. März 2011)

stimmt. aber die zeitumstellung macht das heller ruck zuck wieder zu nichte. aber morgens braucht das ja eh keiner


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. März 2011)

Guten Morgen 



mzaskar schrieb:


> Erm, wir sollten uns mal ein Telefon geben



Sorry - sollten wir in der Tat 



wissefux schrieb:


> moin. es wird milder ...



 ... und die Vögel zwitschern immer lauter


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. März 2011)

Für die frühe Stunde war schon relativ viel Verkehr (auf den Strassen .

Wahrscheinlich DB-Fahrer, die ob des angekündigten Streiks auf das Vierrad umgestiegen sind, resp. Vierradfahrer, die ob der zu erwartenden DB-Fahrer, die heute wieder mal auf's Vierrad umsteigen müssen, früher gefahren sind.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. März 2011)

Wie schlecht ist das denn?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (10. März 2011)

Irgendwie .... also ich weiss nicht .... bekloppt 



> Die einstweilige Verfügung war von einem privaten Glücksspielanbieter mit Geschäftssitz auf Malta beantragt worden, der in Deutschland Sportwetten anbietet.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. März 2011)

Vllt. schon bekannt, aber trotzdem lustig:


Ein Junge versteckt sich im Schrank seiner Eltern. Er will wissen was seine Mutter immer mit ihrem Liebhaber macht.

Als die zwei zugange sind kommt ihr MAnn nach Hause.
Der Liebhaber klettert zu dem Jungen in den Schrank.

Junge: Dunkel hier...
Liebhaber: Stimmt...
Junge: Ich hab einen Fußball...
Liebhaber: Schön für dich...
Junge: Ich verkauf ihn dir für 50 Euro.
Liebhaber: Nein danke.
Junge: Mein Vater ist da draußen...
Liebhaber: Ok ich nehm ihn.

Ein paar Tage später, sitzt der Junge wieder im Schrank. Sein Vater kommt nach hause und der Liebhaber versteckt sich im Schrank.

Junge: Dunkel hier...
Liebhaber: Stimmt...
Junge: Ich hab ein Trikot....

Der Liebhaber erinnert sich an das letzte Gespräch und fragt sofort:
Ok Wie viel?
Junge: 100 Euro.

Der Mann kauft ihm also auch das ab.

Am nächsten Tag will der VAter seinen Jungen zum Fußball bringen.

Vater: Hol deinen Ball und dein trikot.
Junge: Das hab ich verkauft.
Vater: Für wie viel?
Junge: 150 Euro.
Vater: Du hast deine Freunde über den Tisch gezogen?

Er packt den Sohn und schleift ihn zur Kirche um zu beichten.

Der Junge sitzt im Beichtstuhl.

Junge: Dunkel hier...
Pfarrer: Hör endlich auf mit der *******!!!


----------



## mzaskar (10. März 2011)

Kannt ich noch nicht


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. März 2011)

Gute Nacht


----------



## mzaskar (11. März 2011)

Morgen hbe ich Waschtag, da könen wir mal blubbern 

Gute Nacht meine Lieben


----------



## wissefux (11. März 2011)

moin. das wochenende naht ...


----------



## mzaskar (11. März 2011)

Moin Moin 

Es ist schon ganz nah


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. März 2011)

Moin 

Erstmal rieche ich den Frühling


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. März 2011)

Manchmal solllte man einfach nur die Gosch halten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. März 2011)

wahltho schrieb:


> Erstmal rieche ich den Frühling



Lt. Wetterprognose bleibt es frühlingshaft 

Morgen geht's wohl ab in den Taunus


----------



## mzaskar (11. März 2011)

Ich mach dann mal Home office sozusagen 

Und am Wochenende steht mal wieder biken auf der ToDo Liste


----------



## Crazy-Racer (11. März 2011)

Hütte für ST gebucht


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. März 2011)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Hütte für S*T* gebucht



 Viel Spass Euch beiden 

& Gute Nacht


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. März 2011)

... und lasst uns hoffen, dass über Nacht aus Fernost keine neuen Krisenmeldungen mehr kommen


----------



## --bikerider-- (11. März 2011)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Hütte für ST gebucht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (11. März 2011)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... und lasst uns hoffen, dass über Nacht aus Fernost keine neuen Krisenmeldungen mehr kommen



und keine Wellen...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. März 2011)

Morgen.

... ob der News aus Japan vermag ich nicht von einem Guten zu sprechen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. März 2011)

iPad & iPhone auf iOS 4.3 aktualisiert


----------



## mzaskar (12. März 2011)

Mal eine Frage an die Profis? 

Wenn mein neues jetzt mit der Post verschickt wird ...... habe ich dann ein Versenderbike


----------



## wissefux (12. März 2011)

nur wenns an ne packstation geliefert wird 

der atomare supergau droht  vielleicht ist das mal notwendig, dass weltweit umgedacht wird ... 
wollen wir mal hoffen, dass es nicht zum schlimmsten kommen wird


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. März 2011)

Zurück von der ersten Taunusrunde dieses Jahres 

Schön war's: Weitestgehend trockene Trails in einem passablen Zustand und herrliche Sonne 

Am Fuxi gab's dann auch das erste Stück KK in der Sonne


----------



## mzaskar (12. März 2011)

@ T&A

sucht euch ein haus aus


----------



## mzaskar (12. März 2011)

Achja, Fritzz iegt geputzt und frisch geölt 14.60 kg, bin mal gespannt wieviel das Nic wiegt


----------



## mzaskar (12. März 2011)

Der Sommer wird bunt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. März 2011)

A. und ich freuen uns auf SF, die Hütte sieht echt nett aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. März 2011)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Der Sommer wird bunt


----------



## mzaskar (12. März 2011)

Ich sag mal Gute Nacht


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. März 2011)

Ich auch 

Gleich gibt's noch eine Runde Heimkino mit Inception auf Bluray


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. März 2011)

Guten Morgen


----------



## mzaskar (13. März 2011)

Tach auch


----------



## bone peeler (13. März 2011)

Mosche..

@ The Fürst: Und? Hat Dir Inception gefallen?


----------



## wissefux (13. März 2011)

moin. die erste taunusrunde auch erfolgreich absolviert. 3 monate fast nix tun merkt man dann doch gleich ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. März 2011)

Auch fertisch mit Sporteln, heute aus Zeitmangel aber wieder nur Indoor



bone peeler schrieb:


> @ The Fürst: Und? Hat Dir Inception gefallen?



Wir haben gestern nur noch 1/2 Stunde geschafft, die Handlung erscheint durch die verschiedenen Level recht komplex und wir waren schon ziemlich müde. A. war nicht so recht begeistert.


----------



## bone peeler (13. März 2011)

Allerdings... da muss man ganz schön aufpassen... is halt von vorn bis hinten totale hirnauslastung. Aber es lohnt sich. Vor allem der Soundtrack!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (13. März 2011)

Moin!


wissefux schrieb:


> moin. die erste taunusrunde auch erfolgreich absolviert. 3 monate fast nix tun merkt man dann doch gleich ...



iggi und meinereiner waren gestern auf dem Atzelberg  es hat sehr gut getan mal wieder ein paar kleine Trails zu fahren  endlich Frühling


----------



## mzaskar (13. März 2011)

naja, das mit dem Frühling glaube ich noch nicht so ....


----------



## Hopi (13. März 2011)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Der Sommer wird bunt



hast Du deinen Flux schon klein bekommen?


----------



## mzaskar (13. März 2011)

ich hatte Lust auf Farbe 

macht sich doch gut


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. März 2011)

N' Abend


----------



## mzaskar (13. März 2011)

N' Acht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. März 2011)

... oder so 

... Morgen um 06:00 Uhr klingelt schon wieder der Wecker


----------



## wissefux (14. März 2011)

da kannste ja noch fett lang pennen. morsche. die welt ist noch da ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. März 2011)

Moin 

mal wieder noch fett vor dem Wecker wachgeworden


----------



## mzaskar (14. März 2011)

tach


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. März 2011)

Feucht ist es draussen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. März 2011)

... jetzt ist es trocken 

Ich sage schon mal präventiv Gute Nacht


----------



## wissefux (15. März 2011)

moin. trocken und mild heuer ....


----------



## --bikerider-- (15. März 2011)

mosche


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. März 2011)

Morgen 

... schon wieder kein Guter


----------



## wissefux (15. März 2011)

das wird wohl auch nix mehr  läßt uns neue anlagen bauen und immer schön weiter machen. japan ist ja sooo weit weg ... 

"... die geister, die ich rief ..."


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. März 2011)

wissefux schrieb:


> das wird wohl auch nix mehr



Die Frage ist nur noch, wie schlimm das noch wird


----------



## mzaskar (15. März 2011)

Tach auch 

Sehr schlimm, denke mal das es mit die grösste Katastrophe der Neuzeit werden wird .
Sollte es noch, wie erwartet, zu weiteren Erdbeben incl. Tsunami's kommen, wird der Schaden für die Japanische Volkswirtschaft immens, mit direkten Auswirkungen auf die westlichen Ländern.


----------



## wissefux (15. März 2011)

... wohin mit all den japanern, sollte ihre insel auf lange zeit unbewohnbar bleiben


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. März 2011)

Nebenan in Beinhart-Wintertreff-Fred geht es ja bald genauso zu, wie hier


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. März 2011)

... und schon wieder Guten Abend 

Das tägliche Sportprogramm ist abgeschlossen


----------



## mzaskar (15. März 2011)

y


----------



## mzaskar (15. März 2011)

Hmmm Frage zu Hope 

M4 oder V2 ......


----------



## ratte (15. März 2011)

@mzaskar
Dann werde ich wohl auch doppelt Danke sagen: Danke-Danke.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. März 2011)

Wer hat Geburtstag? - Die Radde etwa? 

In jedem Falle herzlichen Glühstrumpf  

@Mzaskar: Ich hab' 3x M4 und bin sehr zufrieden damit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. März 2011)

... Nacht 

... das "Gute" spare ich mir aus gegebenem Anlass wieder


----------



## mzaskar (16. März 2011)

Morgen und Tach auch


----------



## wissefux (16. März 2011)

moin und glückwunsch nachträglich !


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. März 2011)

Morgen 

Heute früh geht's erstmal nach Hös am Bach in der Nähe der Burg der Aschaffen im fernen Land der Bajuwaren zur Hofvierradschmiede des Fürsten


----------



## mzaskar (16. März 2011)

ist der Streitwagen etwas malade


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. März 2011)

Der Bremsen des Streitwagens bedürfen einer Erholung und bei der Gelegenheit wird dann auch noch gleich die Federung optimiert 

... der Fürst mag es eben hart


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ratte (16. März 2011)

... und dreckig? 

Morgen zusammen und danke für die Glückwünsche.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. März 2011)

ratte schrieb:


> ... und dreckig?



Im Allgemeinen schon, aber mein ge--tes Vierrad mag ich lieber sauber


----------



## ratte (16. März 2011)

Gewienert in eigener schweißtreibender Handarbeit?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. März 2011)

ratte schrieb:


> Gewienert in eigener schweißtreibender Handarbeit?



-voll von Hand geschwaschen, sanft poliert und mit den feinsten Cremes, Pasten & Ölen gesalbt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. März 2011)

Fertisch mit Spin-Trainern und endlich Inception zu Ende geschaut


----------



## mzaskar (16. März 2011)

Freitag


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. März 2011)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Freitag



Ahhh - Ich verstehe : Freitag kommt Dein neues Versender-Bike   

... Vorfreude ist ja bekanntlich die schönste Freude 

Gute Nacht


----------



## mzaskar (16. März 2011)

hoffe mal das UPS pünklich ist  Aber sicherlich habe ich e dann nächte Woche und kann am Abend basteln


----------



## wissefux (17. März 2011)

moin. mistiges wedder ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. März 2011)

Morgen 

... bis auf Weiteres kein Guter!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (17. März 2011)

feucht und nass , MoinMoin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. März 2011)

... auch dreckig und hart?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. März 2011)

Evtl. interessant für die Apple Fans unter uns


----------



## mzaskar (17. März 2011)

Tach

[ame="http://vimeo.com/21034147"]BUCS 2011 X.C Carnage! on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. März 2011)

So: Vierrad wieder aus der Hofschmiede abgeholt 

... gleich geht's ab auf's Nullrad zum -en


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. März 2011)

... Nacht


----------



## mzaskar (17. März 2011)

dito


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. März 2011)

Moin


----------



## mzaskar (18. März 2011)

Tach auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (18. März 2011)

tach


----------



## mzaskar (18. März 2011)

So heute soll es kommen, mein neues Versenderbike  ich hoffe mal UPS hat das im Griff  Dann werden beim Vertrieb noch Dämpfer, Sattelstütze und die Reset Steuerkopflager eingebaut .... dann kann das gebastel losgehen  Achja ich habe mir noch etwas gegönnt, sollte eigentlich mein Geburtstagsgeschenk werden, aber ich konnte einfach nicht wiederstehen (M4tech)  Die V2Tech wahren leider nicht mehr zu bekommen, denke jedoch die M4 werden meine Massen den bergrunter zügeln 

Ich konnte halt bei der Farbkombi nicht wiederstehen  Aufjedenfall werde ich euch dann nächstens mit ein paar Bildern belästigen müssen


----------



## mzaskar (18. März 2011)

Achja, die Bestätigung für des Fürsten neue Residenz im sonnigen Süden des Landes der Franzen ist eingetroffen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. März 2011)

mzaskar schrieb:


> ... denke jedoch die M4 werden meine Massen den bergrunter zügeln



In SF fährst Du bergab immer erstmal vorne


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. März 2011)

Und: War UPS schon da?


----------



## mzaskar (18. März 2011)

hmm, noch nichts gehört, sitze hier auf heissen kohlen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. März 2011)

mzaskar schrieb:


> ... sitze hier auf heissen kohlen



 Autsch


----------



## mzaskar (18. März 2011)

Naja, geht so


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. März 2011)

:daumen; Feierabend

Gleich geht's erst ab in die Gerätekammer und dann oben ohne heimwärts


----------



## wissefux (18. März 2011)

ich könnt :kotz: 200 m von zu hause entfernt geblitzt worden in einer schritttempo zone. das fährt dort nun wirklich keiner


----------



## mzaskar (18. März 2011)

uiui das wird schnell teuer


----------



## wissefux (18. März 2011)

zum glück sind wir nicht in ch 
aber verdammt ärgerlich und vor allem pure abzocke


----------



## mzaskar (18. März 2011)

Juhu, Morgen ist Basteltag 
Mein Versenderbike 




verdammt dick der Kleine


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. März 2011)

Très Chic  

Vier unserer Nicolais sind auch Versender-Bikes


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. März 2011)

wissefux schrieb:


> ich könnt :kotz: 200 m von zu hause entfernt geblitzt worden in einer schritttempo zone. das fährt dort nun wirklich keiner



Seit wann sind die Herren denn am Freitagnachmittqg noch im Einsatz?


----------



## wissefux (18. März 2011)

sogar bis 18.30 ! steht auch so im amtsblatt drin. nur betrifft mich das selten, da die meist viel früher schluss machen. und dann ist "lisa" auch in der regel weithin sichtbar. aber hier war das voll fies versteckt. das messgerät hinter ner hauswand aus fahrtrichtung nicht zu sehen, der foto hinter ner blauen tonne ...
bin vorhin mal durch in schrittgeschwindigkeit ! im normalfall haste dann nen stau durch ganz kelkheim, da wird man voll zum verkehrshindernis  absolut praxis untauglich sowas !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. März 2011)

Abzocke, Wegelagererei 

... Ich bin glücklicherweise in den bald 30 Jahren als motorisierter Srassenverkehrsteilnehmer noch nie geblitzt worden


----------



## mzaskar (18. März 2011)

so ich geh mal träumen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. März 2011)

... Deinen Traum hat doch heute UPS geliefert 

Nacht


----------



## dschugaschwili (19. März 2011)

morsche.

nicht geträumt:http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2011/03/11/gefahren-santa-cruz-nomad-c/


----------



## mzaskar (19. März 2011)

Sehr schön das Nomad, die Entscheidung im Februar ist Mir such niche leicht befallen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. März 2011)

Morgen


----------



## mzaskar (19. März 2011)

Erster Rockshox Däempfer meines Lebens ..... Kaputt :kotz::kotz::kotz:


----------



## --bikerider-- (19. März 2011)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Erster Rockshox Däempfer meines Lebens ..... Kaputt :kotz::kotz::kotz:





WHAT??


----------



## mzaskar (19. März 2011)

Yepp, konnte die Luft nicht an sich halten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (19. März 2011)

Fertig





leider war der Vivid Air defekt  Danke an Nicolai Schweiz das is mir mit einem Dämpfer ausgeholfen haben


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. März 2011)

Sehr schön ist es geworden, auch mit den weissen Felgen zusammen.

.... und das Gewicht passt auch


----------



## dschugaschwili (19. März 2011)

Sehr schick! Doch brauchst du wirklich ein großes kb?


----------



## mzaskar (19. März 2011)

Jo, fahre ja auch Klickies 

Ich hatte mal 2 fach drauf (SLX 22/36) war aber irgendwie nicht glücklich damit .... mal sehen, vielleicht im Sommer mal wieder


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. März 2011)

Ich bin total platt: Habe heute unsere Esstischstühle neu aufgepolstert 

Gute Nacht


----------



## wissefux (19. März 2011)

schickes bike  
gn8


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. März 2011)

Moin


----------



## wissefux (20. März 2011)

moin. kann mal einer die kälte endlich abstellem :frost:


----------



## dschugaschwili (20. März 2011)

morsche. hammerwetter.

alle heraustreten zum frühsport!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. März 2011)

Das Öl ist alle


----------



## mzaskar (20. März 2011)

Kettenöl, Motoröl oder Heizöl 

Morsche, heute geht es in den Dreck  aber erst wenn es wärmer ist


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. März 2011)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Kettenöl, Motoröl oder Heizöl



Letzteres


----------



## mzaskar (20. März 2011)

oh, naja eigentlich kannst du ja den Spinntrainer an die Heizung anschliessen, da fällt bestimmt genug an


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. März 2011)

... oder mir warme Gedanken macht


----------



## mzaskar (20. März 2011)

das ist immer gut und wenn A mit macht wird es gleich doppelspassig


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. März 2011)

Und Knut ist tot


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (20. März 2011)

Der Berg ruft!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. März 2011)

Was ruft er denn?


----------



## Crazy-Racer (20. März 2011)

Mich rief das Jagdschloss Kranichstein - Umgebungserkundungsrunde abgeschlossen, der R8 geht ja hier durch, bei Gelegenheit mal verfolgen bis in die Heimat


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. März 2011)

A. und mich rief, wie schon gestern schon, wieder Eisdiele


----------



## mzaskar (20. März 2011)

Noch sauber 




Dreckig gemacht 




Was ein Spass und was ein gei*es Bike


----------



## --bikerider-- (20. März 2011)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LGHtjNGty8k&feature=player_embedded"]YouTube        - Keine Angst vorm Atom: Atomie[/nomedia]


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. März 2011)

@Mzaskar: Das schöne neue Bike gleich so eingesaut


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. März 2011)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> YouTube        - Keine Angst vorm Atom: Atomie



Der Klassiker hierzu ist immer noch von Loriot:

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XlkVGCstm68&feature=youtube_gdata_player"]YouTube        - Weihnachten bei Hoppenstedts Wir bauen uns ein Atomkraftwerk[/nomedia]


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. März 2011)

Ganz schön frisch im Palast des Fürsten 

Daher ab ins warme Bettchen 

Gute Nacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (20. März 2011)

naaaachht


----------



## Crazy-Racer (20. März 2011)

Sehr schickes Rad Mzaskar 

Gute nacht!


----------



## mzaskar (20. März 2011)

Danke


----------



## wissefux (21. März 2011)

moin. frisch nicht nur in des fürsten residenz, sondern auch draussen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. März 2011)

Morgen 

Sieht in der Tat so aus, als wäre auch draussen alles frisch


----------



## wissefux (21. März 2011)

hoffe, ihr habt nicht zu viel gekuschelt bei der kälte. wer weiß, was dabei  alles passieren kann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. März 2011)

wissefux schrieb:


> hoffe, ihr habt nicht zu viel gekuschelt bei der kälte. wer weiß, was dabei  alles passieren kann



... keine Sorge, der Fürst ist wie bereits gesagt aus dem zuchtfähigen Alter schon raus


----------



## mzaskar (21. März 2011)

Morsche, Tach und so weiter


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. März 2011)

... tja irgendwie muss es ja weiter gehen


----------



## Crazy-Racer (21. März 2011)

Moin! 
Ist ja eisig da draussen!
Aber immerhin schön sonnig


----------



## wissefux (21. März 2011)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... keine Sorge, der Fürst ist wie bereits gesagt aus dem zuchtfähigen Alter schon raus



zuchtfähig kann man(n) bis ins hohe alter bleiben. siehe jopi h.


----------



## mzaskar (21. März 2011)

AmPoPo, eine remote Sattelstütze ist was feines  und wenn sie dann so super funktioniert wie die RS Reverb 

 Sahne


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. März 2011)

wissefux schrieb:


> zuchtfähig kann man(n) bis ins hohe alter bleiben. siehe jopi h.



 Ich hab' da auch eine ganz klare Vorstellung bzgl. des Drehbuches für meinen Traumtod mit 95, ich weiss aber nicht, ob das dann für die 25-jährige Besetzung der weiblichen Hauptrolle so angenehm wird  

Ich bezog mich eher auf die Qualität des genetischen Materials zur Replikation, die dann in meinem Alter doch schon leicht gelitten hat


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. März 2011)

mzaskar schrieb:


> AmPoPo, eine remote Sattelstütze ist was feines



Ich schieb mein Rohr lieber selber rein und raus


----------



## wartool (21. März 2011)

igitt ihr Wutzen ;-P

Frage an den Herrn Mzaskar:

Da wir gewichtstechnisch in einer Liga zu spielen scheinen:
Ist das ne 36Talas an Deinem schönen Helius AM? Falls ja.. bist Du zufrieden damit?
Meine 32er war ständig kaputt (vermutlich durch mein Gewicht und die gröbere Nutzung)

Oder ist das ne VAN??

Grüße
der Chris


----------



## mzaskar (21. März 2011)

Ist eine 36er Talas, bin zu Frieden damit, im Vergleich zur 32er deutlich stabiler  Kaufen wurde ich mir keine, da ich die Talasfunktion eigentlich nie oder besser sehr selten nutze. Aber von der Performance perfekt und Kaputt habe ich sie auch niich bekommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. März 2011)

Mittwoch wird Frei-Tag sein und u.a. für einen Ritt in den Taunus genutzt werden


----------



## --bikerider-- (21. März 2011)

wartool schrieb:


> igitt ihr Wutzen ;-P
> 
> Frage an den Herrn Mzaskar:
> 
> ...



kann das gleiche zur der VAN sagen TOP ! 

schau mal bei ebay...  da gibts hin und wieder mal eine für günstig


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. März 2011)

Bin nach Fitti & 0-Rad ziemlich platt 

Gute Nacht


----------



## dschugaschwili (21. März 2011)

wahltho schrieb:


> Fitti & 0-Rad



deine tägliche motivation hierzu, wird sich mir ewiglich verschliessen (w.w.c.).


----------



## wissefux (22. März 2011)

morsche


----------



## mzaskar (22. März 2011)

Moinmoin ihr Lieben


----------



## Crazy-Racer (22. März 2011)

Moin! 
Der wiedereinstieg ist echt hart, die Schenkel brennen 
Aber es geht ja vorbei


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. März 2011)

Moin, Moin


----------



## --bikerider-- (22. März 2011)

Moin moin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. März 2011)

Goiles Wetter da draussen


----------



## wissefux (22. März 2011)

was nützt es, wenn man drinnen sitzen muß


----------



## ratte (22. März 2011)

wissefux schrieb:


> was nützt es, wenn man drinnen sitzen muß


...und das auch noch mit Rüsselseuche.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. März 2011)

wissefux schrieb:


> was nützt es, wenn man drinnen sitzen muß



Der Blick nach draussen, insb. hier in EB aus dem 16. OG auf den Taunus, ist trotzdem sehr schön


----------



## wissefux (22. März 2011)

3 stock, blick auf rohrleitungen und industriebauten 

das wetter läßt wenigstens auf trockene trails im taunus für sonntag hoffen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. März 2011)

wissefux schrieb:


> das wetter läßt wenigstens auf trockene trails im taunus für sonntag hoffen



Wieso erst für Sonntag? - Für Morgen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (22. März 2011)

Sagg


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. März 2011)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Sagg



Wenn schon, dann bitte: "Alder Sagg" - Soviel Zeit muss sein


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. März 2011)

Heute zwar aus Zeitmangel keinen Sport gemacht, aber trotzdem platt...

... Gute Nacht


----------



## wissefux (23. März 2011)

moin


----------



## wartool (23. März 2011)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> kann das gleiche zur der VAN sagen TOP !
> 
> schau mal bei ebay...  da gibts hin und wieder mal eine für günstig






 dass die Van nicht schlecht ist wusste ich.. aber waren da bei Dir nicht ständig die Buchsen hin?

@mzaskar.. Danke für die Info


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. März 2011)

Guten Morgen 

.... auch auf die Gefahr, dass ich mich wiederhole: Frei-Tag


----------



## mzaskar (23. März 2011)

Tach heute ist Home Office Tag


----------



## --bikerider-- (23. März 2011)

wartool schrieb:


> dass die Van nicht schlecht ist wusste ich.. aber waren da bei Dir nicht ständig die Buchsen hin?
> 
> @mzaskar.. Danke für die Info




jo.. die hat bissi spiel... aber net so wild


----------



## mzaskar (23. März 2011)

Im Wald es nach Knoblauch riecht  
der Frühling auf der Lauer liecht


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. März 2011)

N' Abend 

Am Frei-Tag blieb dann doch nur Zeit für eine Runde auf dem 0-Rad 

... irgendwie sind so Frei-Tage anstrengend ...

... Gute Nacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ratte (23. März 2011)

Hmm, wir habe hier auch genug von dem Zeug im Garten, aber ich rieche nix. 
Aber nach Knoblauch schmecken tut er, hab gestern mal dran geknabbert.


----------



## wissefux (24. März 2011)

moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. März 2011)

moin moin


----------



## mzaskar (24. März 2011)

Moin Moin Moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. März 2011)

In 12 Minuten Garage - Tiefgarage, das ist neuer Rekord


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. März 2011)

Mahlzeit


----------



## mzaskar (24. März 2011)

Sushi war lecker


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. März 2011)

Roastbeef auch


----------



## wissefux (24. März 2011)

heute mach ich's mal wieder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. März 2011)

wissefux schrieb:


> heute mach ich's mal wieder



Oops - He did it again


----------



## wissefux (24. März 2011)

no, he will do it again


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. März 2011)

watt will he denn do again?


----------



## mzaskar (24. März 2011)

he is doing it


----------



## wissefux (24. März 2011)

yes, i did it again : biken


----------



## --bikerider-- (24. März 2011)

wissefux schrieb:


> yes, i did it again : biken



and i toooooo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. März 2011)

wissefux schrieb:


> yes, i did it again : biken



 Me, too

But I did it myyy waaayyy: 0-Rad 

... zur Zeit ist zuviel zu tun, nächste Woche nach der Zeitumstellung geht's dann wohl wieder Abends 2-rädrig in den Taunus


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. März 2011)

Gute Nacht


----------



## wissefux (25. März 2011)

morsche. freu mich auch schon auf die umstellung der zeit


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. März 2011)

Guten Morgen 

Ich mich auch


----------



## mzaskar (25. März 2011)

Moin Moin jetzt habe ich mich gerade so an die Zeit gewöhnt


----------



## wissefux (25. März 2011)

ach, bei euch in den bergen gehen die uhren doch eh ganz anders


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. März 2011)

Ich hab' mich schon umgestellt: Bin heute pünktlich um 05:00 Uhr wachgeworden


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. März 2011)

N'abend 

... und gleich wieder bis später


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. März 2011)

... und Gute Nacht 

Alles muss man hier selber sagen


----------



## mzaskar (26. März 2011)

Moin Moin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (26. März 2011)

das moin übernehmen wir dann schon


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. März 2011)

... na also, geht doch  

Guten Morgen


----------



## mzaskar (26. März 2011)

Zählt "im Wald Holz raffen und sägen" auch im Winterpokal


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. März 2011)

Ich würde sagen das ist Alternativsport 

Ist immer noch WP?


----------



## wissefux (26. März 2011)

so, licht darf wieder an ...
morgen letzter wp tag. da reiss ich noch mal was 
gn8 heute wirds kürzer ...


----------



## ole88 (26. März 2011)

licht an aus? hm ok hab nich mitemacht hatte ne lasagne im ofen, naja so is halt früher hell au net schlecht


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. März 2011)

Gute Nacht 

Und nicht vergessen, die Uhren eine Stunde vorzustellen


----------



## wissefux (27. März 2011)

moin. und nicht vergessen : ihr habt die wahl


----------



## mzaskar (27. März 2011)

Moin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. März 2011)

Guten Morgen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. März 2011)

wissefux schrieb:


> ... und nicht vergessen : ihr habt die wahl



Im Fürstentum haben nur genau Zwei eine Wahl: Der Fürst und sein Vater


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. März 2011)

Wenn man im Frühjahr auf den Wanderwegen im Taunus einen Spaziergang macht, so wie A. und ich heute, könnte man durchaus zum Radel-Hasser werden


----------



## ole88 (27. März 2011)

tja was machst du das auch auf zwei beinen und nich auf zwei rädern^^
aber hast scho recht gibt wie überall deppen


----------



## wissefux (27. März 2011)

na ja, es müssen ja nicht radl-rambos sein. alleine das ständige ausweichen und aufpassen müssen nervt. gemütlich nebeneinander spazieren ist kaum möglich. als radfahrer bin ich immer wieder erstaunt, wie man zu zweit spazierengehend einen breiten weg komplett dicht bekommt, so dass man ja wirklich nicht ums aufscheuchen herumkommt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. März 2011)

Tja und für die meisten Biker ist selbst "Klingel", resp. deren Gebrauch, leider ein Fremdwort 

Gute Nacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dschugaschwili (27. März 2011)

ojeeojee, ojeeminee!

da fallen mir zwingend zwei zitate ein:

gedanken sind nicht stets parat, 
man red't auch, wenn man keine hat. 

dumme gedanken hat jeder. nur,
-der weise verschweigt sie.

(w.busch)


----------



## wissefux (28. März 2011)

morsche


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. März 2011)

Guten Morgen


----------



## mzaskar (28. März 2011)

Tach auch


----------



## Crazy-Racer (28. März 2011)

Morsche!



wahltho schrieb:


> Tja und für die meisten Biker ist selbst "Klingel", resp. deren Gebrauch, leider ein Fremdwort
> 
> Gute Nacht



Ich kenn ja da jemanden, der hat eine Pfeiffe an seinem Rucksack  die funktioniert auch.

Gestern sind uns aber auch zwei Roudies begegenet am Feldi, vorneweg ein gewisser Frank Weber  nichtmal ein Grüßen wurde erwiedert...
Ansonsten nur gute Begegnungen, freundliches Grüßen und langsam anfahren bzw. kurz anhalten auf dem Trail hat bisher eigentlich immer funktioniert ebenso freundlich gegrüßt zu werden...egal wo


----------



## --bikerider-- (28. März 2011)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Morsche!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




  Powerslide-contest 

dabei standen da noch nicht mal Kinder....  

völlig unnötig...


----------



## wartool (28. März 2011)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Ich kenn ja da jemanden, der hat eine Pfeiffe an seinem Rucksack  die funktioniert auch.




dummdidummm wer das wohl ist *ggg*


----------



## --bikerider-- (28. März 2011)

wartool schrieb:


> dummdidummm wer das wohl ist *ggg*



hab inzwischen auch eine  


hier ist die pfeife in einer schnalle integriert


----------



## Crazy-Racer (28. März 2011)

Achso, nochmal wegen meiner Laufradfrage


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. März 2011)

Klingel ist m.E. besser als Pfeife: Klingel wird sofort mit Radler assoziiert 



--bikerider-- schrieb:


> hier ist die pfeife in einer schnalle integriert



Der Deuter Attac hat auch eine Pfeife


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. März 2011)

Anstreichen ist anstrengend...

... Gute Nacht


----------



## mzaskar (28. März 2011)

War mal wieder zu Hause ... 





Beim nächsten Besuch zu Hause suche ich dann den geografische Mittelpunkt auf


----------



## wissefux (29. März 2011)

moin. frisch heute ...


----------



## mzaskar (29. März 2011)

Gude Morsche 

Die Laufräder schauen schick aus


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. März 2011)

Guten Morgen


----------



## Crazy-Racer (29. März 2011)

Moin!
@zaskar: danke


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. März 2011)

Ich wusste jetzt aber ehrlich gesagt nicht, ob mzaskar seine eigenen Laufräder oder die vom Seb meinte


----------



## mzaskar (29. März 2011)

Natürlich die vom Seb


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. März 2011)

Natürlich, Natürlich 

Heute war ich standhaft und habe nicht den Cheeseburger XXL mit den frittierten Würfelkartoffeln genommen 

... dafür habe ich dann ein 3/4 kg Ravioli mit Bolognese verputzt  

... und auf die leckere Rote Grütze mit Vanillesauce habe ich auch verzichtet :huel:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. März 2011)

Fertig mit dem Boden- und Innenanstrich der Vierradbehausung  

War ganz schön anstrengend, ist aber schön geworden 

Gute Nacht


----------



## wissefux (30. März 2011)

was tut man nicht alles fürs geliebte vierrad 
morsche und ab aufs zweirad ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. März 2011)

Guten Morgen 

Der Rest von heute und dann ist w/e


----------



## wissefux (30. März 2011)

sagg


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. März 2011)

wissefux schrieb:


> sagg





wahltho schrieb:


> Wenn schon, dann bitte: "Alder Sagg" - Soviel Zeit muss sein


----------



## mzaskar (30. März 2011)

Alder Sagg  

Morsche ihr Mehrradbeweger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. März 2011)

So: Endspurt, bald ist w/e


----------



## mzaskar (30. März 2011)

Kleines update gemacht 

vorher: 




nachher:




Detail:


----------



## mzaskar (30. März 2011)

Gute Nacht


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. März 2011)

Chic 

War es aber vorher auch schon 

Gute Nacht


----------



## wissefux (31. März 2011)

morsche


----------



## Deleted 68955 (31. März 2011)

Guten Morgen Ihr Lieben 

Wochenend und noch kein Sonnenschein


----------



## Lucafabian (31. März 2011)

29.03.2011
Per Eilverordnung hat die EU fÃ¼r aus Japan importierte Lebensmittel auÃergewÃ¶hnlich hohe Grenzwerte ausgerufen. Zwar gibt es derzeit keinen Anlass zur Sorge Ã¼ber belastete Produkte â dies rechtfertigt jedoch weder die lÃ¼ckenhafte Informationspolitik der Bundesregierung noch die hohen Grenzwerte.

WÃ¤hrend Japan unter den Folgen der verheerenden Reaktorkatastrophe leidet, fragen sich in Deutschland viele Menschen, ob Lebensmittel, die aus Japan eingefÃ¼hrt werden, sicher sind. Ein Grund zur Sorge Ã¼ber radioaktiv belastete Lebensmittel besteht zurzeit jedoch nicht. Deutschland importiert nur sehr wenige Nahrungsmittel aus Japan, und ohnehin ist der Export in der UnglÃ¼cksregion nahezu zum Erliegen gekommen.
Dokumente & Links

    * bisherige Grenzwerte: EU-Verordnung 733/2008
    * EU-Eilverordnung (in Kraft seit 27.03.2011): 297/2011
    * neue Grenzwerte: EU-Verordnung 3954/1987
    * neue Grenzwerte fÃ¼r "Lebensmittel mit geringer Bedeutung (EU-Verordnung 944/89)

Grenzwerte wie im nuklearen Notstand

Bundesverbraucherministerin Ilse Aigner betont, dass seit der Katastrophe âverstÃ¤rkte KontrollmaÃnahmenâ und âspezielle Schutzstandardsâ greifen â verschweigt gleichzeitig allerdings, dass fÃ¼r aus den betroffenen Gebieten in die EU importierte Lebensmittel neuerdings auÃergewÃ¶hnlich hohe Grenzwerte gelten. Die Ãffentlichkeit wurde Ã¼ber diesen Schritt nicht informiert. FÃ¼r bestimmte Produkte traten am vergangenen Wochenende EU-weit bis zu 20-fach hÃ¶here Grenzwerte in Kraft, als dies in der EU-Verordnung 733/2008 festgelegt ist. Dort gelten fÃ¼r Lebensmittel und Lebensmittelimporte bei CÃ¤sium 134 und 137 Ã¼blicherweise HÃ¶chstwerte von 370 Becquerel/Kilogramm fÃ¼r SÃ¤uglingsnahrung und Milchprodukte sowie von 600 Becquerel/Kilogramm fÃ¼r andere Nahrungsmittel.
Mit der neuen Eilverordnung 297/2011 hat die EuropÃ¤ische Kommission am 27. MÃ¤rz 2011 diese Grenzen fÃ¼r Produkte aus den betroffenen japanischen Regionen deutlich heraufgesetzt: auf 400 Becquerel/Kilogramm fÃ¼r SÃ¤uglingsnahrung, auf 1000 Becquerel/Kilogramm fÃ¼r Milchprodukte und auf 1250 Becquerel/Kilogramm fÃ¼r andere Nahrungsmittel. Bestimmte Produkte wie FischÃ¶l oder GewÃ¼rze dÃ¼rfen diesen Wert sogar um das Zehnfache Ã¼bersteigen, also mit bis zu 12.500 Becquerel/Kilogramm belastet sein â ein 20-faches des bisherigen Limits.
Kein nuklearer Notstand in Europa

Die neue Verordnung basiert auf der EU-Verordnung (EG) Nr. 178/2002. Hintergrund fÃ¼r die Anhebung ist aber letztlich die nach der Tschernobyl-Katastrophe im Jahr 1987 erlassene EURATOM-Verordnung 3954/1987. Demnach kÃ¶nnen im Falle eines ânuklearen Notstandesâ HÃ¶chstgrenzen fÃ¼r die zulÃ¤ssige radioaktive Belastung von Lebensmitteln in Kraft gesetzt werden, die deutlich Ã¼ber den sonst gÃ¼ltigen Werten liegen, um so einer Nahrungsmittelknappheit vorzubeugen. Jedoch gibt es in Europa weder einen nuklearen Notstand, noch VersorgungsengpÃ¤sse mit Lebensmitteln. DafÃ¼r sind die Importe aus Japan viel zu unbedeutend.
Die Anhebung der Grenzwerte fÃ¼r CÃ¤sium 134 und CÃ¤sium 137, die mit der Bezugnahme auf die EURATOM-Verordnung einhergeht, ist demnach vÃ¶llig unverstÃ¤ndlich. Der richtige Schritt, um das Vertrauen der BÃ¼rger zu gewinnen, wÃ¤re ein kompletter Importstopp aus den betreffenden Regionen, wie ihn bereits andere Staaten, darunter auch die USA, verhÃ¤ngt haben. Dieser ist gemÃ¤Ã Artikel 53 Absatz (1) Ziffer b) i) der fÃ¼r den gesundheitlichen Verbraucherschutz maÃgeblichen EU-Verordnung 178/2002 mÃ¶glich.


----------



## wissefux (31. März 2011)

4 rädrig geschlossen war heute die richtige wahl.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (31. März 2011)

... War es in der Tat


----------



## Crazy-Racer (31. März 2011)

Stellt euch nicht so an, zweirädrig offen war auch prima, so erfrischend


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (31. März 2011)

so moin....

wasn scheiß tag.. wenn man morgens um 20 vor 7 die firma aufschließt und bemerkt das die komplette Lagerhalle ausgeräumt ist und die jungs ihre Spuren mit nem Pulverlöscher beseitigt haben.....


----------



## ole88 (31. März 2011)

ach du *******, was wars? kupfer eisen?

hm endlich regnets bei uns, hab heut auch bike freier tag von daher perfekt.


----------



## --bikerider-- (31. März 2011)

ole88 schrieb:


> ach du *******, was wars? kupfer eisen?
> 
> hm endlich regnets bei uns, hab heut auch bike freier tag von daher perfekt.



Baugeräte im Wert von fast 40t


----------



## ole88 (31. März 2011)

auch nett, da will wohl einer n haus bauen^^
soll aber öfters vorkommen in letzter zeit


----------



## --bikerider-- (31. März 2011)

ole88 schrieb:


> auch nett, da will wohl einer n haus bauen^^
> soll aber öfters vorkommen in letzter zeit



meinte die Kripo auch... soll wohl derzeit viel los sein...


----------



## mzaskar (31. März 2011)

So Dämpfer wieder eingebaut  bin mal gespannt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (31. März 2011)

N'abend 

@Iggi: Hört sich nach 'nem echten Schei$$tag an


----------



## --bikerider-- (31. März 2011)

wahltho schrieb:


> N'abend
> 
> @Iggi: Hört sich nach 'nem echten Schei$$tag an



da sagste was.... hoffe das ich morgen den ganzen Papierkram fertig bekomme....  

dann noch Neumaschinen ordern... usw... das wird sich wohl noch mehrere Wochen hinziehn bis alles wieder auf ,,Ausgang,, ist....


----------



## mzaskar (31. März 2011)

Guds Nächtle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. April 2011)

Gute Nacht


----------



## mzaskar (1. April 2011)

Interesse ???


----------



## wissefux (1. April 2011)

nö. moin.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. April 2011)

Moin 

Interesse an einem angenagten Kadaver?


----------



## mzaskar (1. April 2011)

Moin ihr alden Sägge 


Heut ist FreiTag


----------



## Hopi (1. April 2011)

Moin 


ich gebe dir den üblichen symbolischen Euro dafür . In der Wirtschaft übernimmt man doch abgewirtschaftete Systeme mit dieser kleinen Zahlung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. April 2011)

... wem sagst Du das


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. April 2011)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... wem sagst Du das



... Ich meinte natürlich das mit dem Frei- Tag


----------



## Crazy-Racer (1. April 2011)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Interesse ???



An dem Hinterrad links im Bild  Vorne Rot hinten Weiß wäre doch bestimmt was  oder die Kurbel? Für den symbolischen  
Ansonsten ist es zu groß.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. April 2011)

Bestimmt nicht jedermanns Sache 

... aber lecker


----------



## Crazy-Racer (1. April 2011)

Kindermörder


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. April 2011)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Kindermörder



Jetzt übertreibst Du aber wirklich, ...

... allenfalls Babymörder


----------



## mzaskar (1. April 2011)

igitt


----------



## ratte (1. April 2011)

Bewegen die sich wenigstens noch?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. April 2011)

Nein, die waren mausetod & sehr lecker mariniert  

Gute Nacht


----------



## ole88 (2. April 2011)

pfui deibel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (2. April 2011)

morsche. heute solls richtig schön werden


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. April 2011)

Guten Morgen 

... ich hab von Tellern mit kleinen lecker marinierten Tintenfischbabys geträumt


----------



## mzaskar (2. April 2011)

igitt


----------



## --bikerider-- (2. April 2011)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Interesse ???





interesse immer


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. April 2011)

Leichenschänder


----------



## wissefux (2. April 2011)

feldberg nach monaten der abstinenz auf anhieb und ohne zu verfahren wiedergefunden


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. April 2011)

Feldberg? 

... der ist doch im Schwarzwald, oder?


----------



## mzaskar (2. April 2011)

Wo bin ich


----------



## mzaskar (2. April 2011)

@ Thomas

du hast doch einen Bootsführerschein  Damit sparen wir das Haus in SF


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. April 2011)

Yepp - Der Fürst ist im Besitz aller gängigen Fahrerlaubnisse für Binnen- und Küstengewässer


----------



## mzaskar (2. April 2011)

Ich mach schon mal die Anzahlung


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. April 2011)

Aber wie bekommen wir den Kahn vom Bodensee zum Mittelmeer?


----------



## mzaskar (2. April 2011)

Kreativität


----------



## mzaskar (2. April 2011)

Gn8


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. April 2011)

Gute Nacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. April 2011)

... Guten Morgen


----------



## --bikerider-- (3. April 2011)

Guten Morgen.


----------



## mzaskar (3. April 2011)

Tach


----------



## mzaskar (3. April 2011)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> Guten Morgen.



schon die Bettflucht


----------



## wissefux (3. April 2011)

tach auch ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. April 2011)

... Gute Nacht auch


----------



## wissefux (4. April 2011)

tach


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. April 2011)

wissefux schrieb:


> tach



... auch

Die Regenfront schein durch zu sein


----------



## wissefux (4. April 2011)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... auch
> 
> Die Regenfront schein durch zu sein



war noch nicht ganz durch ... aber fast


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. April 2011)

wissefux schrieb:


> war noch nicht ganz durch ... aber fast



... naja, aber eben auch nur fast


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (4. April 2011)

hier pullert es noch 

MoinMoin


----------



## Crazy-Racer (4. April 2011)

Aufm Bersch, ja da wars schee


----------



## --bikerider-- (4. April 2011)

http://www.actionsports.de/de/Bekle....html?XTCsid=da868eb4ad684dd898d57667f7c59a56

http://www.actionsports.de/de/Bekleidung/Helme/MTB/Alpina-Mythos-LE-Helm-2011-black-matt::28741.html

weißer oder schwarzer Helm


----------



## mzaskar (4. April 2011)

blau 

Ich mag ja eher die hellen Farben


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. April 2011)

Schwarz!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. April 2011)

... Gute Nacht 

... aber nicht, weil ich schwarz sehe


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. April 2011)

... und schon wieder Guten Morgen


----------



## wissefux (5. April 2011)

yep. aber frisch der morgen noch ist ...


----------



## mzaskar (5. April 2011)

Morsche


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. April 2011)

wissefux schrieb:


> yep. aber frisch der morgen noch ist ...



... und feucht 

... zumindest uff der Gass'.


----------



## --bikerider-- (5. April 2011)

mzaskar schrieb:


> blau
> 
> Ich mag ja eher die hellen Farben





wahltho schrieb:


> Schwarz!



Ihr seid mir ja ne Hilfe 

bei Facebook bekomm ich gesagt, weiß!
hier blau&Schwarz...


----------



## wissefux (5. April 2011)

schwarz ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. April 2011)

weiss sieht irgendwie schwuchtelig aus


----------



## --bikerider-- (5. April 2011)

wissefux schrieb:


> schwarz ...



DUUUU Witzbold!! 

FB weiß
IBC schwarz
und bei WKW ??


----------



## wissefux (5. April 2011)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> DUUUU Witzbold!!
> 
> FB weiß
> IBC schwarz
> und bei *WKW* ??



 wkw gibts ja auch noch, da werd ich dann wohl für blau stimmen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (5. April 2011)

.... ar***... 


.. ihr könnt was..


----------



## wissefux (5. April 2011)

wissefux schrieb:


> wkw gibts ja auch noch, da werd ich dann wohl für blau stimmen



done

aber mal im ernst : nimm den, der am besten passt 


na gut : habe selbst 2 weiß/silberne helme und find die definitiv nicht schwuchtelig sondern sehr schick


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. April 2011)

wissefux schrieb:


> dhabe selbst 2 weiß/silberne helme und find die definitiv nicht schwuchtelig sondern sehr schick



 Du Schwuchtel!


----------



## wissefux (5. April 2011)

wahltho schrieb:


> Du Schwuchtel!



lern erst mal ordentlich zitieren


----------



## mzaskar (5. April 2011)

weissweissweiss
weissweissweiss
weissweissweiss
weissweissweiss
weissweissweiss
weissweissweiss
weissweissweiss
weissweissweiss
weissweissweiss
weissweissweiss
weissweissweiss
weissweissweiss
weissweissweiss
weissweissweiss


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. April 2011)

schwarzschwarzschwarz
schwarzschwarzschwarz
schwarzschwarzschwarz
schwarzschwarzschwarz
schwarzschwarzschwarz
schwarzschwarzschwarz
schwarzschwarzschwarz
schwarzschwarzschwarz
schwarzschwarzschwarz
schwarzschwarzschwarz
schwarzschwarzschwarz
schwarzschwarzschwarz
schwarzschwarzschwarz
schwarzschwarzschwarz
schwarzschwarzschwarz
schwarzschwarzschwarz
schwarzschwarzschwarz
schwarzschwarzschwarz
schwarzschwarzschwarz
schwarzschwarzschwarz
schwarzschwarzschwarz
schwarzschwarzschwarz


----------



## mzaskar (5. April 2011)

dann halt Kuhmuster  oder Plüschpelz 

http://www.yakkay.com/SmartOne.aspx#23


----------



## --bikerider-- (5. April 2011)

mzaskar schrieb:


> weissweissweiss
> weissweissweiss
> weissweissweiss
> weissweissweiss
> ...





wahltho schrieb:


> schwarzschwarzschwarz
> schwarzschwarzschwarz
> schwarzschwarzschwarz
> schwarzschwarzschwarz
> ...



i have dream that one day...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. April 2011)

... dann träume mal schön 

Gute Nacht


----------



## wissefux (6. April 2011)

und endlich ausgeträumt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (6. April 2011)

schon blöd wenn man nicht weiß was man will....


----------



## mzaskar (6. April 2011)

Guten Morgen ihr Taunusbewohnerinnen und Taunusbewohner  meine Grüsse aus dem Süden an das Volk im flachen Norden


----------



## Hopi (6. April 2011)

So flach ist es bei uns auch nicht


----------



## mzaskar (6. April 2011)

okok, stimmt  

Also anstatt: 



> Guten Morgen ihr Taunusbewohnerinnen und Taunusbewohner  meine Grüsse aus dem Süden an das Volk im flachen Norden



sag ich dann:

Guten Morgen ihr Taunusbewohnerinnen und Taunusbewohner, meine besten Grüsse aus dem hügeligen Alpenvorland an das Volk im hügeligen Hessen


----------



## mzaskar (6. April 2011)

und noch schnell mal ein Selbstzitat aus der Hüfte geschossen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. April 2011)

Wir sind vllt. etwas flach, aber flach ist es hier nicht 

Moin


----------



## wissefux (6. April 2011)

also flach bin ich schon länger nicht mehr


----------



## wissefux (6. April 2011)

wissefux schrieb:


> *also flach bin ich schon länger nicht mehr*



hab mich der hiesigen landschaft angepasst : leicht hügelig 

mal ein wirklich fettes selbstzitat


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. April 2011)

So, zum ersten Mal zweirädrig von fbh nach EB gefahren 

Sind fast genau 16km.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. April 2011)

Hab' heute auf dem Bike mal mein neues Sony Ericsson Bluethooth Headset zusammen mit einem Philips Sportkopfhörer am iPhone ausprobiert.

Bin sehr zufrieden: Gute Klangqualität, FM-Radio und das iPhone ist sicher in der Satteltasche verstaut 

Gute Nacht


----------



## wissefux (6. April 2011)

gn8


----------



## mzaskar (6. April 2011)

Moin


----------



## mzaskar (7. April 2011)

Tach auch


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. April 2011)

Moin, Moin


----------



## wissefux (7. April 2011)

genau


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. April 2011)

Die zweirädrige Fahrt nach EB war wieder sehr angenehm. Insb. war es schon erstaunlich mild.


----------



## wissefux (7. April 2011)

wissefux schrieb:


> genau



siehe selbstzitat


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. April 2011)

Ahh, ...

... der Fux elaboriert die hohe Kunst des Selbstzitierens


----------



## Crazy-Racer (7. April 2011)

Kurz-kurz von der Uni heim 
Super Wetter ist das  hoffe es bleibt jetzt erstmal (so bis mitte November z.B.) so


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. April 2011)

Ich überleg momentan mal wieder, ob ich mich nicht dieses Jahr mal wieder etwas mehr auf das Radwandern verlege.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (7. April 2011)

wo möchtest du denn hin radwandern?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. April 2011)

Das ist eine gute Frage.


----------



## mzaskar (7. April 2011)

www.radweit.de 

Frankfurt - Bodensee, mit kurzem Abstecher nach Zürich


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. April 2011)

mzaskar schrieb:


> www.radweit.de



Kenne ich schon, auf Grund eines Hinweises von Dir vor zwei Jahren  



mzaskar schrieb:


> Frankfurt - Bodensee, mit kurzem Abstecher nach Zürich



Wäre eine Option


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. April 2011)

wahltho schrieb:


> Gute Nacht



s.o.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. April 2011)

wahltho schrieb:


> Moin, Moin



s.o.


----------



## mzaskar (8. April 2011)

Moin moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. April 2011)

Bei www.radweit.de fehlen mir noch etwas die GPS-Tracks.


----------



## wissefux (8. April 2011)

moin am heutigen frei-tag


----------



## mzaskar (8. April 2011)

Nachfahren, aufzeichnen und verfügbar machen  ==> Selbst ist der Fürst


----------



## mzaskar (8. April 2011)

Nee am Montag ist Frei-Tag


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. April 2011)

Heute ist Puzzle-Tag


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. April 2011)

Für einige der Touren von radweit sowie für die Fernradwanderwege gibt es hier Tracks.


----------



## Alberto68 (8. April 2011)

Good Morning Taunus

bin wieder da !! top fit  aus dem Urlaub 
jetzt geht wieder los ....  auf die Brakeslides  achten 

und zum vollendeten Glück fehlt mir nur noch ein neues Bike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. April 2011)

Tach Berto alter Brakeslider 

Gestern bin ich noch bei Dir vorbeigefahren und habe überlegt mal zu klingeln


----------



## Alberto68 (8. April 2011)

wahltho schrieb:


> Tach Berto alter Brakeslider
> 
> Gestern bin ich noch bei Dir vorbeigefahren und habe überlegt mal zu klingeln



Mann hättest du das mal gemacht hätte mich gefreut,
habe noch bis Samstag Kompension vom Urlaub und dann können wir nächste Woche mal ne Runde zusammen drehen, vielleicht können wir ja den Dienstag wieder aufleben lassen ?


----------



## mzaskar (8. April 2011)

Alberto68 schrieb:


> Good Morning Taunus
> 
> bin wieder da !! top fit aus dem Urlaub
> jetzt geht wieder los .... auf die Brakeslides  achten
> ...


 
Die Forke hast du ja schon


----------



## mzaskar (8. April 2011)

wahltho schrieb:


> Heute ist Puzzle-Tag


 
Kannst es ja so timen, dass du bei mir ankommst, wenn ich kurz darauf ins SL fahre .... dann kann ich dich mitnehmen


----------



## ole88 (8. April 2011)

gooood morning vietnam, gääähn ich will wieder ins bett


----------



## Alberto68 (8. April 2011)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Die Forke hast du ja schon



versteh ich nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. April 2011)

Alberto68 schrieb:


> ...und dann können wir nächste Woche mal ne Runde zusammen drehen, vielleicht können wir ja den Dienstag wieder aufleben lassen ?



Wäre super, wenn das mal wieder klappen würde


----------



## mzaskar (8. April 2011)

Alberto68 schrieb:


> versteh ich nicht


Lefty's im Avatar


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. April 2011)

Man könnte natürlich auch zu ToG nach Chur mit dem Bike anreisen


----------



## mzaskar (8. April 2011)

Dann bist du zumindest eingefahren


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. April 2011)

Rheinradweg -> Basel -> Zürich -> Chur


Gleich geht's erstmal zum Puzzeln


----------



## mzaskar (8. April 2011)

http://www.swisstrails.ch/veloland/veloland.html


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. April 2011)

Das Puzzle ist fertig 

Gute Nacht


----------



## mzaskar (8. April 2011)

Da bin ich ja mal gespannt


----------



## wissefux (9. April 2011)

moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. April 2011)

Moin, an diesem partiellen nicht Frei-Tag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (9. April 2011)

Moin aus dem ehemals jüngsten Bundesland


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. April 2011)

... hätten wir das mal nur den Franzosen gegeben und dafür das Elsass genommen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. April 2011)

So Leute, Fürst wabtho macht sich gleich mal zweirädrig auf nach EB 

Leistungsschau und keine Problemberichte bitte!


----------



## mzaskar (9. April 2011)

Ich habe noch eine Maschine Buntwäsche zu machen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. April 2011)

Schmutzige Wäsche waschen ist immer gut


----------



## mzaskar (9. April 2011)

Jau, iss es


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. April 2011)

Ich hänge immer noch in EB fest.


----------



## ole88 (9. April 2011)

ich find leute toll die meinen sie sind besser als andere müssen dann aber feststellen, shit der hatte ja doch recht,

so geschehen aufm markgrafen trail am siegesturm, ich trag die eine steile treppe vor der brücke mein radl runter weils einfach nich fahrbar ist, der hinter mir schaut von oben zu, ich bin über dem bächle drüber hörs hinter mir als würde sich ein mtb´ler lang machen und wie ich mich umdreh liegt er einmal quer denn wurzel abgang lang^^
konnt mir ein grinsen und: Tragen wäre wohl besser gewesen, nicht verkneifen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. April 2011)

... Übermut tut selten gut 

Fürst wabtho ist aus EB zurückgekehrt.

Der Tag war zwar länger als erwartet, aber erfolgreich 

Failure is not an option!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## karsten13 (9. April 2011)

aus der aktuellen MB:
Das Nicolai Helius AC ist ein wahrer Fürst unter den AM-Bikes


----------



## mzaskar (9. April 2011)

karsten13 schrieb:


> aus der aktuellen MB:
> Das Nicolai Helius AC ist ein wahrer Fürst unter den AM-Bikes



Jetzt habe ich das AM bin ich dann der König


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. April 2011)

... jeden Tag ein König 

Haltet für eine Minute inne, verneiget Euch gen Norden und huldigt dem grossen Kalle


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. April 2011)

... Gute Nacht


----------



## wissefux (10. April 2011)

moin aus dem sauren ländle


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. April 2011)

Moin

Was macht denn der Fux im sauren Ländle 

Der kommt in letzter Zeit ja ganz schön rum


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (10. April 2011)

relaxen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. April 2011)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lyl5DlrsU90"]YouTube        - Frankie Goes To Hollywood - Relax (Don't Do It)[/nomedia]


----------



## wissefux (10. April 2011)

yeah !
frühstück ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. April 2011)

Wo genau im sauren Ländle weilt denn der Fux?


----------



## mzaskar (10. April 2011)

Tach auch, heute wird der Ring der Hunnen erobert


----------



## wissefux (10. April 2011)

wahltho schrieb:


> Wo genau im sauren Ländle weilt denn der Fux?



standesgemäß auf burg schnellenberg 
leider müssen wir unsere residenz nun verlassen


----------



## --bikerider-- (10. April 2011)

Frühsport abgeschlossen 
der A-Berg-trail ist immer wieder *bizzzzzel*


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. April 2011)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> Frühsport abgeschlossen



 dito - Aus Zeitmangel nur Indoor


----------



## --bikerider-- (10. April 2011)

ich glaub mein rechtes Standrohr an der Fox is eingelaufen...

sehr schlimm?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. April 2011)

Neue Brücke mit Standrohren ist teuer, ich würd' sie fahren, bis zum Schluss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (10. April 2011)

wahltho schrieb:


> Neue Brücke mit Standrohren ist teuer, ich würd' sie fahren, bis zum Schluss



buchsen tauschen wäre doch ne maßnahme um das ganze im verlauf ein wenig zu  unterbinden?

nicht das die Striemen immer größer und länger werden oder?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. April 2011)

Buchsen tauschen bei Fox geht doch nur über Service, oder?

Gute Nacht


----------



## --bikerider-- (10. April 2011)

wahltho schrieb:


> Buchsen tauschen bei Fox geht doch nur über Service, oder?
> 
> Gute Nacht



schau mer mal...  

gn8


----------



## wissefux (11. April 2011)

morsche


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. April 2011)

Moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. April 2011)

Na dann mal auf 2-rädrig oben ohne nach EB


----------



## mzaskar (11. April 2011)

Moinmoin heute geht es vierrädrig nach Frankfurt


----------



## mzaskar (11. April 2011)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> ich glaub mein rechtes Standrohr an der Fox is eingelaufen...
> 
> sehr schlimm?



Hatte ich auchmal = teuer  ich glaube ich hatte damals komplett 700 CHF bezahlt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. April 2011)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Moinmoin heute geht es vierrädrig nach Frankfurt



Und das sagst Du jetzt erst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. April 2011)

Hab' mir gerade mal bei Amazon die Garmin Topo Deutschlan 2010 bestellt. Ich hatte noch eine alte 1.irgendwas Version.


----------



## --bikerider-- (11. April 2011)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Hatte ich auchmal = teuer  ich glaube ich hatte damals komplett 700 CHF bezahlt



bevor ich soviel bezahle , fahr ich die Gabel bis sie auseinander fällt un kauf mir dann günstig irgendwo ne neue...  ( muss ja keine Fox sein)


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. April 2011)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> bevor ich soviel bezahle , fahr ich die Gabel bis sie auseinander fällt...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. April 2011)

wahltho schrieb:


> Hab' mir gerade mal bei Amazon die Garmin Topo Deutschlan 2010 bestellt.



... und noch die Transalpin


----------



## wissefux (11. April 2011)

kaufrausch


----------



## wissefux (11. April 2011)

was hammer früher kohle gespart, als wir noch nicht über dieses komische inderned shoppen konnten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (11. April 2011)

wissefux schrieb:


> was hammer früher kohle gespart, als wir noch nicht über dieses komische inderned shoppen konnten




schlimm diese inder...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. April 2011)

Sagen wir mal so: Als es dieses schlimme, komische Indernet noch nicht gab, war ich noch Student und hatte dementsprechend auch noch viel weniger Kohle 

Spass beiseite: Ein Karten-Update fürs Garmin war längst fällig


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. April 2011)

So: Erst Muckibude und dann das nochmals schöne Wetter ausgenutzt, um auf einer herrlichen Runde von EB über Hofheim die Trails am Staufen zu rocken


----------



## mzaskar (11. April 2011)

Ich hab bei der Vorbeifahrt am schicken neurn Fürstenpalast gehupt  

Ich brauch noch ne Garmin vom süden der Republik


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. April 2011)

Du hättest Dich ja auch mal melden können


----------



## mzaskar (11. April 2011)

Nächstesmal komme ich auf einen Kaffee  heute wae schlecht .....


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. April 2011)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Ich brauch noch ne Garmin vom süden der Republik



Ich werde mir rechtzeitig vor SF 2011 noch die neue Version der Topo Frankreich Süd/Ost holen, dann habe ich mit der neuen Topo Deutschland und der Alpen-X Topo erstmal alles wieder aktuell.


----------



## mzaskar (11. April 2011)

Dann kann ja nichts mehr schiefgehen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. April 2011)

... na das wollen wir doch hoffen 

(Ansonsten) Gute Nacht


----------



## wissefux (12. April 2011)

einen stürmischen morgen wünsche ich ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. April 2011)

Guten Morgen 

Schein sich gerade zu beruhigen da draussen


----------



## wissefux (12. April 2011)

an der tanke beruhigt sich mal gar nix.

hab grad für 1,679/liter vollgetankt. super plus versteht sich. kostet ja das gleiche wie super . meinen 80 ps golf wirds freuen. der geht jetzt ab wie des fürsten geschoss


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. April 2011)

wissefux schrieb:


> hab grad für 1,679/liter vollgetankt... super plus versteht sich....



Normal oder  

Vierrädrig oben ohne nach EB war kein Problem 

... und die Strassen in EB sind kompletto trocken 




wahltho schrieb:


> Normal oder...



Ich meine natürlich den Preis/Liter, nicht den Sprit


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. April 2011)

wahltho schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Normal oder
> 
> ...



 *Fett*: Ein Selbstzitat noch im selben Post


----------



## wissefux (12. April 2011)

aber hallo


----------



## --bikerider-- (12. April 2011)

ich find das mit dem sprit echt frech...
bei täglich 80 km merkt man das schon....


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. April 2011)

Wartet erstmal auf den Aufschrei, wenn der Diesel tatsächlich um 30% teuer werden sollte


----------



## mzaskar (12. April 2011)

Moin, aus den südlichen Ländereien


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. April 2011)

Moin Schweiz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (12. April 2011)

wahltho schrieb:


> Wartet erstmal auf den Aufschrei, wenn der Diesel tatsächlich um 30% teuer werden sollte



wayne interessiert denn schon diesel


----------



## --bikerider-- (12. April 2011)

wahltho schrieb:


> Wartet erstmal auf den Aufschrei, wenn der Diesel tatsächlich um 30% teuer werden sollte



das gibt ein großes problem...
allein die ganzen Pendler, die sich vllt extra einen Diesel gekauft haben, weils  günstiger ist (Verbrauch/Preis pro ltr)....


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. April 2011)

Das würde auch im gewerblichen Bereich grosse Kostenprobleme verursachen


----------



## mzaskar (12. April 2011)

mich 

Achja, da ich ja jetzt öfters im Saarland bin, man könnte sich ja mal hier für eine Tour treffen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. April 2011)

wissefux schrieb:


> wayne interessiert denn schon diesel



Tja, ich bin auch der Meinung, dass Diesel nur in Trecker, Baumaschinen und LKWs gehören. Ein Diesel käme mir nie in die Garage oder auf den Stellplatz


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. April 2011)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Achja, da ich ja jetzt öfters im Saarland bin, man könnte sich ja mal hier für eine Tour treffen



 Da wollte ich auch schon mal hin. Wir müssten nur einen gewissen Vorlauf bzgl. der Terminfestlegung anstreben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (12. April 2011)

Besser Vorlauf, wie Einlauf


----------



## wissefux (12. April 2011)

wahltho schrieb:


> Das würde auch im gewerblichen Bereich grosse Kostenprobleme verursachen



... und ratet mal, wer das am ende wieder zahlen darf 

sowas erwischt dann doch wieder alle 

ein diesel pkw hat sich privat bei mir noch nie rentiert und so soll und wird es auch bleiben ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. April 2011)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Besser Vorlauf, wie Einlauf



  

Stimmt 

Elitärer Spruch am Morgen, vertreibt Kummer und Sorgen:

Die Kunst der Mitarbeiterführung besteht darin, die Mitarbeiter so schnell über den Tisch zu ziehen, dass sie die Reibungshitze als Nestwärme empfinden.


----------



## mzaskar (12. April 2011)

Spielplatz


----------



## wissefux (12. April 2011)

teilweise zu grobschottrig für meinen geschmack


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. April 2011)

Das Treppchen sind ganz nett aus.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. April 2011)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Besser Vorlauf, wie Einlauf



Wann bist Du denn voraussichtlich das nächste Mal im Saarland?


----------



## mzaskar (12. April 2011)

Ostern, aber habe noch keine Idee wie ich Zeit habe


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. April 2011)

Gerade Ostern bedarf aber w/ diverser privater & familiärer Verpflichtungen der Fürsenfamilie einer sorgfältigen Abstimmung


----------



## Crazy-Racer (12. April 2011)

mzaskar schrieb:


> mich
> 
> Achja, da ich ja jetzt öfters im Saarland bin, man könnte sich ja mal hier für eine Tour treffen



Wäre cool wenns klappt, den Donnersberg habe ich schonmal irgendwo als lohnenswert aufgeschnappt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (12. April 2011)

Ostern, wird sehr voll, da mein Vater auch noch B'Day hat. Daher geht es wenn höchstens kurzfristig und vielleicht auch nur auf eine kleine Taunusrunde....
Aber den d-Berg können wir ja längerfirstig mal planen auf ein wochenende im Mai


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. April 2011)

Mein Reden :



wahltho schrieb:


> Gerade Ostern bedarf aber w/ diverser privater & familiärer Verpflichtungen der Fürsenfamilie einer sorgfältigen Abstimmung


----------



## mzaskar (12. April 2011)

alter Selbstzitierer 

So ferdisch gemacht in der Kantine  

*Böööörrrpppppppppppppppppp*


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. April 2011)

mzaskar schrieb:


> *Böööörrrpppppppppppppppppp*



Wem rülpst - Entschuldigung sagst Du das - Ich habe auch wieder ein 3/4kg Pasta mit Bolo intus


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. April 2011)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xP9YXH6BSKE&feature=player_embedded"]YouTube        - Airbus A380 clips the tail of another plane at JFK[/nomedia]


Die im grossen Flieger haben eine kleine Bodenunebenheit gespürt, die im kleinen Flieger haben die Buxe voll


----------



## --bikerider-- (12. April 2011)

wahltho schrieb:


> youtube        - airbus a380 clips the tail of another plane at jfk
> 
> 
> die im grossen flieger haben eine kleine bodenunebenheit gespürt, die im kleinen flieger haben die buxe voll


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. April 2011)

Was ist denn das schon wieder für eine komische Baustelle am Ende der B8 in Hornau?


----------



## mzaskar (12. April 2011)

wahltho schrieb:


> Was ist denn das schon wieder für eine komische Baustelle am Ende der B8 in Hornau?


 
Das Ende des Weges


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. April 2011)

wissefux schrieb:


> hab grad für 1,679/liter vollgetankt. super plus versteht sich. kostet ja das gleiche wie super .



hab grad für 1,739/liter vollgetankt. ultimate 102 versteht sich.

... 56,64 Liter macht 98,50 Euro

... reicht mal wieder für ca 350 km

Also jammer net rum Fux


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. April 2011)

So die Topo Deutschland und die Topo Transalpin sind auf dem Mac Book installiert...

... laufen mit Basecamp jetzt gleich nativ unter OS X


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. April 2011)

fbh meldet Graupelschauer


----------



## wissefux (12. April 2011)

wahltho schrieb:


> Was ist denn das schon wieder für eine komische Baustelle am Ende der B8 in Hornau?



steht im aktuellen amtsblatt drin 
sind reklamationsarbeiten, weil wohl vor ein paar jahren bei der sanierung was schief gegangen sein soll. hab zwar keine ahnung was, aber jetzt wird das ganze nochmal komplett neu gemacht 

und schon zu beginn die komplette ******* ... wer zur hauptverkehrszeit da durch muß, wird sicher ne weile im stau verbringen ...
fahre woh l demnächst unten rum ...


----------



## wissefux (12. April 2011)

wahltho schrieb:


> hab grad für 1,739/liter vollgetankt. ultimate 102 versteht sich.
> 
> ... 56,64 Liter macht 98,50 Euro
> 
> ...



das reicht ja grade mal für ne stunde fahrvergnügen


----------



## wissefux (12. April 2011)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... *Mac Book* installiert...
> 
> ... laufen mit *Basecamp*



darf man fragen, welches macbook der fürst sein eigen nennt ?
lasset er windoof unter basecamp laufen oder mit parallels ?

mein imac soll diesen sommer getauscht werden, warte zumindest wohl noch auf den löwen 
überlege mir derzeit ein aufgepepptes 13 " mbpro. wenn ich größer haben will, wirds halt per hdmi an den 46 " tv gestöpselt


----------



## ratte (12. April 2011)

wahltho schrieb:


> YouTube        - Airbus A380 clips the tail of another plane at JFK
> 
> Die im grossen Flieger haben eine kleine Bodenunebenheit gespürt, die im kleinen Flieger haben die Buxe voll


 
Und ich plane gerade die nächste Reise... 
Wird aber weder A380 noch so eine Sardinenbüchse. Und vielleicht geht der Kelch auch noch an mir vorüber, obwaohl das Ziel durchaus verlockend ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. April 2011)

wissefux schrieb:


> steht im aktuellen amtsblatt drin



Hab' ich auch gerade gesehen 

Wer lesen kann...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. April 2011)

wissefux schrieb:


> darf man fragen, welches macbook der fürst sein eigen nennt ?




Ich habe ein 15 Zoll Macbook Pro 2,53 i5 mit 4 GB RAM



wissefux schrieb:


> lasset er windoof unter basecamp laufen oder mit parallels ?



Für Quicken & Polar nutze ich Parallels.

Garmin Base Camp (anscheinend Nachfolger von Garmin Mapview) läuft nativ unter Mac OS


----------



## ole88 (12. April 2011)

ich hab angst das im urlaub es schneit und wirklich minus grade gibt, wär echt ******* wenns nächste woche so wird


----------



## wissefux (12. April 2011)

wahltho schrieb:


> Garmin Base Camp (anscheinend Nachfolger von Garmin Mapview) läuft nativ unter Mac OS



oh, da hab ich grad basecamp mit boot camp verwechselt


----------



## mzaskar (12. April 2011)

Bin am ueberlegen entweder MBP 13" oder MBA 13" hmmm, ich denke es wird das kleine MBP in 13" ..... dann klappt es auch mit dem schneiden von Filmen und dem übertragen der GPS Tracks auf das Garmin 

So jetzt aber GN8 meine Lieben und immer schön brav bleiben


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. April 2011)

... ey, ey SIR!  

Micmacs - Uns gehört Paris ist übrigens ein absolut sehenswerter Film 

Gute Nacht


----------



## wissefux (13. April 2011)

moin moin


----------



## --bikerider-- (13. April 2011)

moin moin...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. April 2011)

moin moin moin


----------



## mzaskar (13. April 2011)

Moin x 4 

Brrr, hier ist heute wieder Winter ..... Schneefallgrenze auf 1000m und 0 Grad vor der Tür, da fahre ich doch vierrädrig nach Zürich ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. April 2011)

Sonnig & frisch war's auf der zweirädrigen Fahrt nach EB. Abgefrorene Flossen in den dünnen langen Handschuhen wurden nur durch das gewohnte extensive Freihändigfahren vermieden.


----------



## wissefux (13. April 2011)

im 4 rädrigen gefährt des familienoberhauptes mit sitzheizung war es heute kuschelig warm 

kleiner tipp vor dem radfahren : temperaturcheck 
bei mir würde das freihandfahren in einer katastrophe enden. sobald ich die hände weg habe, fängt mein vorderrad total an zu schlingern und sich aufzuschaukeln. das ginge keine 10 sekunden gut.
irgendwie ist alles zu hecklastig und man müsste sich fürs freihandfahren extrem nach vorne beugen, um das aufschaukeln zu verhindern ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. April 2011)

wissefux schrieb:


> im 4 rädrigen gefährt des familienoberhauptes mit sitzheizung war es heute kuschelig warm



Mit der Baustelle an der B8 oben, macht das vierrädrig fahren zur Zeit nur halb so viel Spass 



wissefux schrieb:


> kleiner tipp vor dem radfahren : temperaturcheck



 Fux - Du bist ein echter Schlaumeier 

Das mache ich grundsätzlich immer, ich hatte aber keinen Bock darauf die  Winterhandschuhe mitzunehmen und wusste ja vorher, dass ich einen Grossteil der Strecke 'eh freihändig fahren werde und somit die Flossen wärmen kann 



wissefux schrieb:


> bei mir würde das freihandfahren in einer katastrophe enden. sobald ich die hände weg habe, fängt mein vorderrad total an zu schlingern und sich aufzuschaukeln. das ginge keine 10 sekunden gut.



kleiner Tipp: Im Wheelie freihändrig fahren üben, spart gleichzeitig das Einrad


----------



## wissefux (13. April 2011)

wahltho schrieb:


> Mit der Baustelle an der B8 oben, macht das vierrädrig fahren zur Zeit nur halb so viel Spass
> kleiner Tipp: Im Wheelie freihändrig fahren üben, spart gleichzeitig das Einrad



dann mußt du die nächsten 2 monate 2rädrig fahren 

wheelie ist schon mit händen nicht mein ding. aber vielleicht geht´s freihändig ja tatsächlich einfacher. dann könnt ich endlich wheelie und gleichzeitig die winterhandschuhe einmotten


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. April 2011)

wissefux schrieb:


> dann mußt du die nächsten 2 monate 2rädrig fahren



 Ich dachte der Schei$$ sollte nur bis Ende April gehen


----------



## wissefux (13. April 2011)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich dachte der Schei$$ sollte nur bis Ende April gehen



jetzt kommt erst mal der frost zurück und damit ein längerer baustopp. dann fehlen irgendwelche kleinteile, weil die produktion in japan grade etwas schwierig geworden ist und anschließend wird der bauleiter krank während sein vertreter grade im osterurlaub auf den malediven weilt usw.

du siehst, es dauert ganz bestimmt länger


----------



## ole88 (13. April 2011)

gäähn morgen ihr luschen, warum muss es so ******* kalt sein? was haben wir getan


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. April 2011)

wissefux schrieb:


> wheelie ist schon mit händen nicht mein ding. aber vielleicht geht´s freihändig ja tatsächlich einfacher. dann könnt ich endlich wheelie und gleichzeitig die winterhandschuhe einmotten





Spart auch Geld, weil Du nur einen Reifen abnutzt


----------



## wissefux (13. April 2011)

wahltho schrieb:


> Spart auch Geld, weil Du nur einen Reifen abnutzt



... und vorne keine bremse mehr brauche. das licht wäre dann noch irgendwie zu optimieren oder einfach auf helmlampe umsteigen ...

ich glaub, ich werd noch zum freihandeinradwheelie fahrer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. April 2011)

... mit 'nem Einrad 'nen Wheelie fahren, das wird interessant 

Jetzt geht's ab Richtung Taunus


----------



## wissefux (13. April 2011)

jetzt brechen erst mal super harte zeiten an : bis vorraussichtlich nach ostern ohne iphone 
mein iphone hat seit gut zwei wochen probleme mit der kernfunktion "telefonieren". dafür gibts wahrscheinlich ein neues auf garantie.

aber 14 tage ohne mobiles internet ist hart, verdammt hart ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. April 2011)

Mein Beileid 

Für solche Fälle sollte man sich glatt ein Cold Standby Reserve iPhone zulegen 

Habe dann noch eine sehr schöne Runde gedreht, wie vorgestern wieder am Staufen 

Bin die Schwarze Sau komplett reversed gefahren. Da muss ich an einer Stelle aber nochmal mit der Säge ran


----------



## ole88 (13. April 2011)

lol, du jammerst etz ernsthaft weil du kein iphone hast für zwei wochen? sry aber ich muss lachen wenn man so abhängig ist von einem medium, irgendwie mein beileid.

ich hab seit über einem jahr kein handy kein iphone, und stell dir vor ich lebe noch^^


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. April 2011)

Noch nicht einmal ein Handy 

Ja, wir sind schon arme, degenerierte Gestalten, völlig abhängig von der modernen Technik


----------



## ole88 (13. April 2011)

ja sorry das muss ich so sagen ich komm ohne prima klar wozu immer ereichbar sein? is doch nur ne scheiß fussfessel


aber ich freu mich auf mein iphone5, bekomm es gratis^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. April 2011)

Das wäre noch was: Ne Fussfessel App für den modernen offenen Strafvollzug


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. April 2011)

@Mzaskar: Ostern ginge nur Ostersamstag oder -montag.

Gute Nacht


----------



## mzaskar (13. April 2011)

Ich melde mich 

Gn8


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. April 2011)

Moin


----------



## wissefux (14. April 2011)

moin moin.

ohne iphone etwas später wie gewohnt.

@ole88 : du merkst, es verändert sich schon was 

na logo werden wir das überleben. aber man gewöhnt sich eben doch schnell an solche annehmlichkeiten wie "internet to go"
als abhängig würde ich mich jetzt nicht bezeichnen. ich sitze nicht hier und habe deswegen schweißausbrüche oder will dem nächsten wegen seinem iphone ans leder


----------



## mzaskar (14. April 2011)

Komm gib es zu, langsam bilden sich Schweissperlen auf deiner Stirn, dein Blick hetzt unstetig umher und deine Hände zittern bereits  

Guten Morgen ihr lieben


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. April 2011)

Moin Schweiz 

Die vierrädrige Fahrt oben ohne nach EB war angenehm und es war nicht so frisch, wie gestern noch prognostiziert.

Mir ist es sogar gelungen, trotz der frühen Stunde an die Hornauer B8-Baustelle zu denken und durch K'heim zu fahren.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. April 2011)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Komm gib es zu, langsam bilden sich Schweissperlen auf deiner Stirn, dein Blick hetzt unstetig umher und deine Hände zittern bereits



Bei dem hier scheint es jedenfalls bereits so weit fortgeschritten zu sein


----------



## wissefux (14. April 2011)

wahltho schrieb:


> Mir ist es sogar gelungen, trotz der frühen Stunde an die Hornauer B8-Baustelle zu denken und durch K'heim zu fahren.



die morgendliche fahrtrichtung sollte doch relativ unproblematisch verlaufen ...
den heimweg hab auch ich gestern über liederbach "abgekürzt" und heuer bin ich froh, mal wieder mit dem bike unterwegs zu sein


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. April 2011)

wissefux schrieb:


> und heuer bin ich froh, mal wieder mit dem bike unterwegs zu sein



[nomedia]hhttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UuWmoaXCyMs[/nomedia]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (14. April 2011)

wahltho schrieb:


> hhttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UuWmoaXCyMs



da, schon wieder so ein problem in der iphone-losen zeit : youtube ist auf a***** gesperrt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. April 2011)

Zum wiederholten Male mein aufrichtiges Beileid!


----------



## wissefux (14. April 2011)

danke


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. April 2011)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YIMigVo1pyA"]YouTube        - Cleaning the cobra pit[/nomedia]


----------



## wissefux (14. April 2011)

wahltho schrieb:


> YouTube        - Cleaning the cobra pit



kein youtube die nächsten wochen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. April 2011)

Sorry, ich vergass 

... aber dann hast Du ja noch was für heute Abend


----------



## --bikerider-- (14. April 2011)

moin

hier das Statement von Fox zu meiner Anfrage welche Auswirkungen eingelaufene Standrohre haben können.

,,Es kann zu erschwertem einfedern kommen, zum Bruch  der Rohre, zu enormen Ölverlust bis hin zum platzen der Jeweiligen Einheit.

Ich hoffe ich konnte es dir in Kurzen Sätzen ein bisschen näher bringen. "


----------



## ole88 (14. April 2011)

tja ihr armen menschlein, ihr seid verloren ohne handy^^


----------



## Crazy-Racer (14. April 2011)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> moin
> 
> hier das Statement von Fox zu meiner Anfrage welche Auswirkungen eingelaufene Standrohre haben können.
> 
> ...



Das ist schon richtig, soweit kann es vielleicht irgendwann kommen... Ich ordne deine kleine Schleifspur jedoch als (bis jetzt) wenig tragisch ein, den Grund dafür sollte man aber natürlich entfernen, dabei neu schmieren und weiterfahren bis sie ihren Dienst quittiert  
oder alternativ gleich eine weiße Lyrik kaufen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (14. April 2011)

ole88 schrieb:


> tja ihr armen *menschlein*, ihr seid verloren ohne handy^^



zu welcher Spezies zählst du?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. April 2011)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> moin
> 
> hier das Statement von Fox zu meiner Anfrage welche Auswirkungen eingelaufene Standrohre haben können.
> 
> ...



Sowas müssen die doch alleine aus haftungsrechtlichen Gründen schreiben.

Mach' Dir da mal keinen Kopp.

A. und ich haben übrigens heute eine Postkarte von Wondermike aus dem Urlaub bekommen 

... jetzt ratet mal von wo


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. April 2011)

... und wenn sie nicht gestorben sind, dann raten sie noch heute 

Gute Nacht


----------



## ole88 (14. April 2011)

ich zähle zu der spezies von melmac


----------



## wissefux (14. April 2011)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... jetzt ratet mal von wo



tippe auf ein land der aufgehenden sonne von uns aus gesehen ...


----------



## wissefux (14. April 2011)

ole88 schrieb:


> tja ihr armen menschlein, ihr seid verloren ohne handy^^



falsch. handys und sim-karten hab ich genug  mobiles i-net ist das luxus-"problem"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (14. April 2011)

gn8


----------



## ole88 (14. April 2011)

ach ok, naja ich leih mir für nächste woche auch das iphone meiner mum fürs biken sonst bin ich da unten verloren, aber ich freu mich scho aufs eier 5 und dann unterlieg ich wieder der elektronischen fussfessel


fettes edit:

ich hab hier ne Shimano br-m525, was ist das? slx xt xtr? steht ja nix weiter drauf leider.


----------



## mzaskar (15. April 2011)

Moinmoin, ihr Taunusbewohner


----------



## mzaskar (15. April 2011)

ole88 schrieb:


> ich hab hier ne Shimano br-m525, was ist das? slx xt xtr? steht ja nix weiter drauf leider.



denke mal es ist eine einfache Deore, also weder noch eine der von dir genannten Modelle


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. April 2011)

Guten Morgen meine Lieben


----------



## wissefux (15. April 2011)

mzaskar schrieb:


> denke mal es ist eine einfache Deore, also weder noch eine der von dir genannten Modelle



das war auch meine erste idee, aber ich war mir nicht sicher ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. April 2011)

So Leute: Ich stürze mich mal zweirädrig in die Kälte


----------



## wissefux (15. April 2011)

wahltho schrieb:


> So Leute: Ich stürze mich mal zweirädrig in die Kälte



ist doch schon doppelt so warm wie vorhin und mit zunehmend sonniger tendenz


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. April 2011)

Es war gefühlt mindestens genauso kalt wie vorgestern


----------



## mzaskar (15. April 2011)

Paperlafax, nur die Harten kommen in den Garten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. April 2011)

... wer will schon in den Garten


----------



## Alberto68 (15. April 2011)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... wer will schon in den Garten



ICH, der Gartendesigner und Handlanger meiner Süßen


außdem hab ich bald ne neue Harke


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. April 2011)

Servus Berto : 

Harke oder Forke?


----------



## mzaskar (15. April 2011)

ich empfehle ja schweres Gerät






oder gleich etwas für alle Lebenslagen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. April 2011)

Ich habe gestern auch die neue Garmin Topo France SE installiert.

Hat soweit funktioniert, aber leider haben die Garmin Installationsroutinen immer noch die blöde Angewohnheit, bereits installierte Programme mit alten Version zu überklatschen, dass man danach erstmal wieder selbst aktualisieren darf.


----------



## Alberto68 (15. April 2011)

> oder gleich etwas für alle Lebenslagen



Big Boys --- Big Toys 

@Wahltho  hab jetz auch eine neue Säge der Firma Stihl


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. April 2011)

Alberto68 schrieb:


> @Wahltho  hab jetz auch eine neue Säge der Firma Stihl



  Wow - Passt die in 'nen  Deuter Transalp 30?


----------



## Alberto68 (15. April 2011)

wahltho schrieb:


> Wow - Passt die in 'nen  Deuter Transalp 30?



eher nein bzw zerlegt vielleicht ..... was hast du vor


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. April 2011)

... ach das liegt wieder so Einiges im Wald, was für meine japanische Baumsäge eine Nummer zu gross ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. April 2011)

Freiheit für die Hände beim Biken !!!


----------



## wissefux (15. April 2011)

wahltho schrieb:


> Freiheit für die Hände beim Biken !!!



blöd nur, wenn tatsächlich kurven kommen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. April 2011)

... Paperlafax: Don't confuse me with details!!!


----------



## --bikerider-- (15. April 2011)

wahltho schrieb:


> Wow - Passt die in 'nen  Deuter Transalp 30?



es gibt von Stihl ne Akku Kettensäge 

die ist klein und handlich, passt auch in den trans alpine 25


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. April 2011)

Zurück von einer sehr schönen Hochtaunusrunde, die ob der idealen Trail-Bedingungen so richtig gerockt hat 

EB-SB-HM-AH(über Wälle)-WMlove-FT-KFB-RK(über XT)-EH(über RKT )-NFH-BT-FB

37km, 16er-Schnitt - kein Konditionsverlust über den Winter


----------



## ole88 (15. April 2011)

ich bekomm meinen arsch nich hoch, mich nerven die 9 grad und das schlechte wetter hier, mimimi **** ey


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. April 2011)

Ab Höhe Fuchstanz war es irgendwie auch recht frisch.

Edit: Gute Nacht


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. April 2011)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> es gibt von Stihl ne Akku Kettensäge



Du meinst sicher die hier


----------



## wissefux (16. April 2011)

moin. frisch ist es in der tat ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. April 2011)

Moin Moin 

Ich hoffe doch sehr, dass alles frisch ist


----------



## --bikerider-- (16. April 2011)

wahltho schrieb:


> Du meinst sicher die hier



jop 

die GaLa-Bauer lachen eher über das ding


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. April 2011)

Der Fürst wird demnächst erstmal Excalibur ausführen


----------



## mzaskar (16. April 2011)

MoinMoin, ich führe heute erstmal Zaskar aus


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. April 2011)

Fürstin und Fürst werden später wohl auch noch jeweils Eines Ihrer edlen Rösser aus dem Gestüte Nicolai ausführen


----------



## ole88 (16. April 2011)

gähn, ich werd erstmal mein edles ross zu denn werten erzeugern lenken und dort gemütlich spachteln


----------



## mzaskar (16. April 2011)

wurde doch kein Zaskar Ausflug ..... ganz schön unbequem so ein Hardtail aus den Anfängen der 90ziger.....Da war mir mein plüschig, weiches Nicolai doch lieber


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. April 2011)

A. und ich haben auf dem Weg in Taunus Cynthia und eine Bekannte getroffen. Wir haben dann gemeinsam eine Runde gedreht. Es war aber deutlich kühler als gestern und wir haben alle ziemlich gefroren...

In Kelkheim haben wir uns dann wieder getrennt und A. und ich sind noch in die Eisdiele


----------



## ole88 (16. April 2011)

sagt ma was für eine iphone app kann ich mir holen die mit dem format von dieser seite umgehen kann und mir auch die route so anzeigt? 

http://www.bikemap.net/routes#lat=49.98523&lng=11.41068&zoom=11&type=1&gnd=1_2_3&cat=0&rat=0


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. April 2011)

Schau Dir vllt. mal GPS Tracks und deren App an.

Gute Nacht


----------



## mzaskar (16. April 2011)

Es gibt noch TwoNav und Trails


----------



## mzaskar (16. April 2011)

Achja habe mir ein kleines MBP 13" gegönnt  damit es auch mit den GPS Trails klappt


----------



## ole88 (16. April 2011)

also ich möchte eigentlich nur das ich von der seite die ich gepostet hab die gespeicherte route in gpx oder kml format, aufs iphone übertrage wie auch immer, und das dann diese app die gespeicherte route frisst, geht das?


----------



## mzaskar (16. April 2011)

Yepp ich denke es geht mitt allen genannten


----------



## ole88 (16. April 2011)

kk, ich bin momentan nämlich am überlegen von neuenstein so weit wies geht zum bodensee zu kommen, nur das problem bei der routenwahl is das der zum größten teil auf google maps setzt und ich somit viel auf ner bundes oder landstraße unterwegs wäre bundesstraße is selbstmord und irgendwie will der nich dahin so wie ich das will


----------



## mzaskar (16. April 2011)

Http://www.radweit.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ole88 (16. April 2011)

omg wie soll ich da die tour finden?
zu kompliziert


----------



## wissefux (17. April 2011)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Achja habe mir ein kleines MBP 13" gegönnt  damit es auch mit den GPS Trails klappt



welches genau ? zufrieden ? bei mir geht die tendenz aus puren monetären gründen auch zum kleinen 13 er. mal abwarten, obs für die i7 version mit 750 gb am ende reicht ... ich weiß nicht, ob ich noch auf die löwen im juni/juli warten soll oder nicht 

morsche. 

@ole88 : ach, wir haben etwa selbst ein iphone  sagg


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. April 2011)

Moin 

Mein Filius hat gestern sein neues MBP in 15 Zoll mit i7 und 500gb bekommen. Er wollte unbedingt so ein grosses Ding.

Ex post betrachtet, hätte mir ein 13 Zoll MBP völlig gereicht. Ich werde mir wahrscheinlich in absehbarer Zeit nur noch eine SSD gönnen.


----------



## wissefux (17. April 2011)

zur fürstenfamilie müßte man eben gehören und nicht bloß untertan sein 

eigentlich find ich den 15 " auch noch klein, wenn man bedenkt, dass es den stationären bei mir komplett ersetzen soll. für nen laptop find ich den 17 er richtig groß und nicht mehr wirklich handlich als mobiles gerät.
leider sind die preissprünge zwischen den einzelnen größen schon sehr deftig  wobei beim sprung von 13 auf 15 zumindest noch bessere prozessoren und ne zweite grafikarte drin sind. von 15 auf 17 erschließt sich mir der sprung nicht wirklich ...


----------



## wissefux (17. April 2011)

die preise für ssd sind auch total überteuert. ich werde vorerst bei ner harddisk bleiben. lieber mehr speicher als nen 1000 er weniger auf em konto und dann nur halb soviel speicher


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. April 2011)

wissefux schrieb:


> zur fürstenfamilie müßte man eben gehören und nicht bloß untertan sein



Hat der Filius sich selbst verdient 



wissefux schrieb:


> eigentlich find ich den 15 " auch noch klein, wenn man bedenkt, dass es den stationären bei mir komplett ersetzen soll. für nen laptop find ich den 17 er richtig groß und nicht mehr wirklich handlich als mobiles gerät.



Da ich nicht mehr game würde mir der 13" völlig reichen. Ein Kollege von mir hat sich ein MBA in 13" geholt, das ist auch richtig goil. Ich war kurz davor meinem Filius einen Deal bzgl. meines 15" MBP anzubieten und mir auch ein 13" MBA zu holen. Hab' dann aber doch gezaudert und mein Filius wollte auch unbedingt einen i7.

Falls ich im Herbst/Winter mal wieder zu meiner alten Passion Flugsimulation zurückkehren sollte, würde ich mir hierfür wohl einen MP holen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (17. April 2011)

wahltho schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> Mein Filius hat gestern sein neues MBP in 15 Zoll mit i7 und 500gb bekommen. Er wollte unbedingt so ein grosses Ding.



das klingt so formuliert nach sponsored by daddy 



wahltho schrieb:


> Hat der Filius sich selbst verdient



so klingt es ganz anders  sehr löblich. respekt 



wahltho schrieb:


> Da ich nicht mehr game würde mir der 13" völlig reichen. Ein Kollege von mir hat sich ein MBA in 13" geholt, das ist auch richtig goil. Ich war kurz davor meinem Filius einen Deal bzgl. meines 15" MBP anzubieten und mir auch ein 13" MBA zu holen. Hab' dann aber doch gezaudert und mein Filius wollte auch unbedingt einen i7.
> 
> Falls ich im Herbst/Winter mal wieder zu meiner alten Passion Flugsimulation zurückkehren sollte, würde ich mir hierfür wohl einen MP holen.



dealing with the kids 

zum gamen gibts die ps3 auf 46" full hd  da kann eh kein pc/mac von der größe mit. und das noch deutlich günstiger 
wobei ich jetzt nicht weiß, ob es einen gescheiten flugsimulator für konsolen gibt. mir reichen gt5 und singstar


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. April 2011)

wissefux schrieb:


> wobei ich jetzt nicht weiß, ob es einen gescheiten flugsimulator für konsolen gibt.



Zuletzt war es bei mir FS2004 mit tonnenweise Addon Szenerien & Fliegern.

Jetzt würde ich X-Plane in der zertifizierten Version wählen.

Ausserdem würde ich mein Precision Flight Control Equipment wieder benutzen wollen.

Da muss dann schon ein vernünftiger Rechner, möglichst mit mehreren Monitoren her.

Ich bin schon hin und her gerissen. Ob ich mich wieder aufraffen kann weiss ich noch nicht, weil ich lange bräuchte, bis ich wissensmässig wieder auf dem alten Niveau wäre.


----------



## wissefux (17. April 2011)

ach, einmal gelernt, vergisst man nicht  das merke ich immer, wenn ich mal am 64 er zocke. und das kommt echt selten vor, funktioniert aber noch (fast) wie früher.

ok, die games sind nicht wirklich so komplex wie ein fs, aber sowas hab ich da auch noch auf lager


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. April 2011)

Der absolute Star unter den Spielzeugen unseres kleinen Katers ist so ein kleines graues Fellmäuschen mit einer kleinen Klingel drin. 

Davon hat er allerdings auch schon zwei unwiederfindbar irgendwo im Haus versenkt


----------



## mzaskar (17. April 2011)

Das kleinste in 13" nue eine etwas grössere Platte rein getan. Ich war lange zwischen MBA und MBP am ueberlegen, MBA=besseres Diplay; MBP günstiger und mehr Anchlussmöglichkeiten für Perepherie). Achja zwischendurch war ich auch dran, mir ein 15" od. 17" zu nehmen und meinen IMac zu entsorgen. Aber nö, das kleine 13" reicht mir. Ich brauche es idR. für den Urlaub und wenn ich, wie letztens im Saarland bin, kurzfristig einen GPS Track auf'sGarmin zu zaubern. Für Ultraportable habe ich das IPad und für zu Hause den IMAC ..... und für den Keller mein altes G4 17" PB


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. April 2011)

Habe den Eindruck, dass der Fred irgendwie so langsam zum Apple User Forum wird


----------



## --bikerider-- (17. April 2011)

moin ich mach mich mal richtung Feldberg


----------



## wissefux (17. April 2011)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> moin ich mach mich mal richtung Feldberg



mit oder ohne apfel-spielzeug


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. April 2011)

ich mach mich mal Richtung Spin-Trainer


----------



## ratte (17. April 2011)

wahltho schrieb:


> Habe den Eindruck, dass der Fred irgendwie so langsam zum Apple User Forum wird


Darf ich mich hier auch noch rein trauen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. April 2011)

Wie: Kein Macbook, kein iphone, kein iPad? 

... aber der werte Gemahl hat doch einen Apple 

... und bikende Damen sind hier selbstverständlich immer willkommen


----------



## ratte (17. April 2011)

Nö, nix dergleichen. 
Ein Handy brauche ich zum telefonieren, ein Laptop ist eine bessere Schreibmaschine mit Internetanschluss, da stimmt mir dann Preis/Leistung nicht.
...und ich höre Hopi oft genug fluchen.


----------



## mzaskar (17. April 2011)

JaJa, schönes Wetter und ich habe irgendwie die Pancakes mit Ahornsirup und frischen Erdbeeren, sowie diverse Fruchtsäfte zum Frühstück nicht vertragen  

Ich wusste es ja Vitamine sind gefährlich


----------



## ratte (17. April 2011)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Ich wusste es ja Vitamine sind gefährlich


Meine beiden kettenrauchenden Kollegen beweisen mir auch täglich, dass man Vitamine nicht benötigt. Wehe, es ist etwas Grünes o.ä. auf Ihrem Teller.


----------



## --bikerider-- (17. April 2011)

wissefux schrieb:


> mit oder ohne apfel-spielzeug



mit apelkuchen


----------



## ratte (17. April 2011)

Auch mal kurz eben hier:
Nach der Tour beim Dreck nochmal genauer hinschauen, ob er nicht Beine hat. Die Zeckensaison 2011 hat begonnen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. April 2011)

N' abend


----------



## mzaskar (17. April 2011)

Nächtle


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. April 2011)

Oder so


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (17. April 2011)

nacht


----------



## --bikerider-- (17. April 2011)

nacht


----------



## karsten13 (17. April 2011)

Die Falkensteiner haben ihren Kreisel fertiggestellt, konnte mich gradso beherrschen


----------



## ole88 (17. April 2011)

wenn ich hier scho wieder konsole lesen muss, pphh nix halbs nix ganzes, pc is das einzigste was wirklich zum zocken geht.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. April 2011)

Moin 



karsten13 schrieb:


> Die Falkensteiner haben ihren Kreisel fertiggestellt, konnte mich gradso beherrschen



 Ich glaub' ich schrei' gleich laut Schei$$e


----------



## wissefux (18. April 2011)

wahltho schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> 
> 
> Ich glaub' ich schrei' gleich laut Schei$$e



moin

ist doch auch mal ne idee für unseren kreisel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (18. April 2011)

Tach auch 

Sehr inovativ der Kreisel


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. April 2011)

'Nen Schulkumpel von mir hatte mal so einen alten Klopott mit schwarzer Brille + Deckel vom Sperrmüll geholt, in mühevoller Handarbeit gereinigt, eine Bubikopf reingepflanzt und dann schön dekorativ in seinem Zimmer aufgestellt, ratet mal was seine Mami als Erstes gemacht hat, als er für ein Jahr nach USA gegangen ist?

... das Ding wieder auf den Sperrmüll gestellt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. April 2011)

Die Briten sind echt gross: Sie sind nicht in der Lage ihre U-Boote richtig zu fahren, knallen sie sich w/ des Klos gegenseitig ab und zum Schluss stellen sie die Bedienungsanleitung ins Internet Klick!.


----------



## mzaskar (18. April 2011)

Soderle, die erste morgendliche Fahrt zur Arbeit verlief erfreulich gut  Kalte Zehen, die neue Schuhe sind doch sehr luftig oder war es einfach noch frisch , gab es und auch sonst war es eher frisch in den Wiesen und Auen vor Zürich. Von den 19.55km verlaufen nur ca. 5km im frühmorgendlichen, innerstädtischen Verkehr, wobei lediglich die Hälfte bergauf geht. Aber früh Morgens gab es noch kein Problem mit dem Verkehr und die gesamte Stadtstrecke verfügt über eine Fahrradspur . Jedoch meine Kondition lässt stark zu wünschen übrig , ich brauchte 1h04min Garage zu Tiefgarage für die 20km mit 125 hm  Aber das bessert sich bestimmt .

Grob fahre ich von mir zu Hause zur Sihl, dem Fluss folgend durch wiesen und Auen, vorbei an meiner bisherigen Arbeitsstelle (Uetlihof) bis kurz vor den ZH HBF. Dort geht es ueber die Bahnhhofsstrasse zur Limmat und durch den Platzspitz Park (umgangssprachlich: Needlepark wegen den Drogis in den 90er), über den Bucheggplatz (der höchste Punkt der Strecke) weiter nach Oerlikon.


----------



## ole88 (18. April 2011)

uff dei kondition is aber echt weg^^

naja ich ärger mich mimt iphone und trails rum und denk mir grad ich würd das ganze ding am liebsten gegen die wand pfeffern er will einfach nich die strecken importieren per url


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. April 2011)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Jedoch meine Kondition lässt stark zu wünschen übrig , ich brauchte 1h04min Garage zu Tiefgarage für die 20km mit 125 hm  Aber das bessert sich bestimmt .


 
 Jetzt aber dranbleiben - Der Anfang ist gemacht 



mzaskar schrieb:


> Grob fahre ich von mir zu Hause zur Sihl, dem Fluss folgend durch wiesen und Auen, vorbei an meiner bisherigen Arbeitsstelle (Uetlihof) bis kurz vor den ZH HBF. Dort geht es ueber die Bahnhhofsstrasse zur Limmat und durch den Platzspitz Park (umgangssprachlich: Needlepark wegen den Drogis in den 90er), über den Bucheggplatz (der höchste Punkt der Strecke) weiter nach Oerlikon.



Kann die Route sogar in etwa nachvollziehen


----------



## wissefux (18. April 2011)

back to mac  :

@mazaskar : wie macht sich der glossy-bildschirm vom mbp 13 draussen ? spiegelt das extrem stark oder geht´s ?

@wahltho : hat eines der beiden 15 er einen matten bildschirm spendiert bekommen ?


----------



## wissefux (18. April 2011)

@ mazaskar : musst doch nur noch 1000 hm deiner strecke hinzufügen und den schnitt halten. dann ist doch konditionell alles im lot


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. April 2011)

Erstmal zum, neuen brandheissen Thema PKW-Maut:

Ich bin für Variante IV: Würde ich noch 5 Euro Netto/Jahr rauskregen und die Autobahnen wären tendenziell leerer


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. April 2011)

back to mac:

 Wusste bisher gar nicht, dass es den Unterschied gibt. Da beide Macbooks von der Stange bei Amazon gekauft sind, glaube ich nicht, dass sie diese Option haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ole88 (18. April 2011)

wenn ich hör es wird geld ausgegeben für die studien berechnung bekomm ichs kotzen, dafür is geld da aber nich für die kaputten straßen, und das geld der pkw maut würde sicher nicht ins löcher stopfen auf straßen oder bessere ausgebaute strecken fließen sondern in andren löchern versikern. Nein zur PKW maut. auch wenn ich nich mitm auto fahr aber so is es ne sauerrei.


----------



## wissefux (18. April 2011)

wahltho schrieb:


> back to mac:
> 
> Wusste bisher gar nicht, dass es den Unterschied gibt. Da beide Macbooks von der Stange bei Amazon gekauft sind, glaube ich nicht, dass sie diese Option haben.



beim 15 und 17 er kann man gegen einen aufpreis ein hochauflösenderes glossy oder ein hochauflösenderes mattes display haben ... beim 13 er gehen diese beiden optionen nicht ...

ich würde ja gerne beim mm kaufen, weil nah und eine sehr nette beraterin von apple  (die allerdings nur von absatzzahlen im weitesten sinne profitieren würde, keine provision bekommt).
aber beim mm gibts nicht den bonus für uni-mitarbeiter, so dass ich mit meiner  im apple store wohl kaufen werde ...


----------



## wissefux (18. April 2011)

wahltho schrieb:


> Erstmal zum, neuen brandheissen Thema PKW-Maut:
> 
> Ich bin für Variante IV: Würde ich noch 5 Euro Netto/Jahr rauskregen und die Autobahnen wären tendenziell leerer



für variante IV müßte man sich tatsächlich mal überlegen, auch ne spritschleuder anzuschaffen 
derzeit würde ich da fett draufzahlen 

bliebe sowas wie die b8 mautfrei, käme ich sicher mit günstigen 10 tages-vignetten aus. da man aber öfter mal eben spontan auch die a66 nutzt, wäre dies wiederrum sehr riskant.

eigentlich reicht es doch völlig, unsere nachbarn damit zu ärgern ...


----------



## wissefux (18. April 2011)

apple store zum display :

Das 15-Zoll Mac Book Pro verfügt über einen Bildschirm mit Hochglanzanzeige, LED-Hintergrundbeleuchtung und einer Auflösung von 1440 x 900 Pixel. Du kannst dich auch für einen hochauflösenden Hochglanz-Display bzw. einen Antireflexions-Display entscheiden (1680 x 1050), für sage und schreibe 36 Prozent mehr Pixel.
Weitere Infos 
Informationen zum hochauflösenden Bildschirm
Der Bildschirm mit 1680 x 1050 bietet eine höhere Pixelzahl. Dies ist insbesondere bei der Bearbeitung von HD-Inhalten in Anwendungen für Profis, etwa Final Cut Studio, von Vorteil, da die Darstellung schärfer ist und auf dem Bildschirm mehr Platz zur Verfügung steht. 

Informationen zu Hochglanz und Antireflexion
Der Hochglanz-Breitbild-Display ist die richtige Wahl, wenn Grafiken, Fotos und Videos mit kräftigeren Farben und satteren Schwarztönen dargestellt werden soll  genau das Richtige für die Wiedergabe von DVDs. Wenn dir ein mattes Display mit Antireflexionsbeschichtung lieber ist als ein hochglänzendes, ist das Antireflexions-Breitbild-Display die richtige Wahl. 

Wichtiger Hinweis:
Die tatsächliche Größe des Displays ist bei beiden Modellen gleich (15 Zoll diagonal). Das Antireflex-Display verfügt über einen silbernen Rahmen (Rand). 
Bildschirm
 15" MacBook Pro Hochglanz-Widescreendisplay  Hochauflösendes 15" MacBook Pro Hochglanz-Widescreendisplay [+ 100,00 ] 
 Hochauflösendes blendfreies 15" MacBook Pro Widescreendisplay [+ 150,00 ]


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. April 2011)

wissefux schrieb:


> ich würde ja gerne beim mm kaufen, weil nah und eine sehr nette beraterin von apple



So, so 



wissefux schrieb:


> (die allerdings nur von absatzzahlen im weitesten sinne profitieren würde, keine provision bekommt).



Hängt vllt. davon ab, was die Beraterin hinterher noch so machen muss


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. April 2011)

wissefux schrieb:


> bliebe sowas wie die b8 mautfrei, ...



 Auf keinen Fall - Gerade für diese Bonzenrennstrecke muss eine Maut her, damit da die V6 & V8 unter sich bleiben und man frei blasen kann


----------



## wissefux (18. April 2011)

wahltho schrieb:


> Auf keinen Fall - Gerade für diese Bonzenrennstrecke muss eine Maut her, damit da die V6 & V8 unter sich bleiben und man frei blasen kann



wie wäre es mit ner v6+ maut


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. April 2011)

wissefux schrieb:


> wie wäre es mit ner v6+ maut



Ne  - lieber eine V6- maut


----------



## mzaskar (18. April 2011)

wissefux schrieb:


> back to mac  :
> 
> @mazaskar : wie macht sich der glossy-bildschirm vom mbp 13 draussen ? spiegelt das extrem stark oder geht´s ?
> 
> @wahltho : hat eines der beiden 15 er einen matten bildschirm spendiert bekommen ?


 
Ich hab's noch nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (18. April 2011)

wissefux schrieb:


> @ mazaskar : musst doch nur noch 1000 hm deiner strecke hinzufügen und den schnitt halten. dann ist doch konditionell alles im lot


 
Dann melde ich mich gleich zu Olympia an  

Aller Anfang ist schwer und mir fiel auf, dass ich gestern vergessen hatte die Bremse nachzustellen .... hat bestimmt 1'30" gekostet


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. April 2011)

... ich hab' anno 1995/1996 bei Hibike in Sossenheim mal Einen getroffen, der sich nach eigenen Angaben immer 18 Liter Wasser hinten auf's Bike geschnallt hat, bevor er zum Training in den Taunus ist, um einen höheren Trainings-Effekt zu haben


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. April 2011)

Zweite Katze ja oder nein?

Die Katzenhilfe in Liederbach hat momentan ein ganz süsses 10 Monate altes Kätzchen abzugeben 

Das wäre die ideale Spielgefährtin für unseren Ricky 

Gute Nacht


----------



## ole88 (18. April 2011)

JA, ganz klares JA, mein cäser war ein chaot ein wirbelwind und bumm ohne einen zweiten mitbewohner seitdem der bruno da is ruhe und alles friedlich, wobei das auch wieder fast 3 jahre her is


----------



## wissefux (18. April 2011)

na also 

wenn die zwei sich vertragen, ist es natürlich ein gewinn. das muß man aber erst mal abwarten und antesten ...


----------



## wissefux (19. April 2011)

und gleich wieder moin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (19. April 2011)

Tach auch


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. April 2011)

Moin 



wissefux schrieb:


> wenn die zwei sich vertragen, ist es natürlich ein gewinn. das muß man aber erst mal abwarten und antesten ...



Genau deshalb zögern einige der 2-Beiner im Fürstenpalast noch


----------



## mzaskar (19. April 2011)

2 Katzen sind besser .... da kommt Stimmung in die Bude


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. April 2011)

Die zweirädrige Fahrt nach FFM war sehr angenehm


----------



## mzaskar (19. April 2011)

die nach Oerlikon auch  

macht wieder Spass, auch wenn die Kondition und allgemeine Fitness unterirdisch ist. Ein Problem gibt es aber, da ich jetzt sehr lange im Stadtbereich an der Limmat und der Sihl entlang fahre, gibt es viele Einkehrmöglichkeiten  und da die Schweizer leidenschaftliche Freigriller sind fahre ich fast die ganze Strecke mit einem Knurren im Bauch nach Hause 

Die Strecke im Ganzen ist 40 km (mal mehr mal weniger, jenachdem wie ich die Kurven schneide ) und 300 hm. Gestern hatte ich eine Gesamtfahrzeit von 2h11min. Ich finde es für meinen derzeitigen Stand nicht schlecht und wenn ich es schaffe 2-3 mal die Woche zu fahren wird das auch etwas mit der Bikini (nahen) Figur  

Das Gesamtsystemgewicht ist auch noch arg hoch  wobei die Komponente Fahrer  (124.6 kg naggisch und nach dem Duschen  (Ok die Haare waren noch nass)) am meisten Potential für eine kostengünstige Reduzierung aufweist


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. April 2011)

Mal Spass beiseite: Du musst jetzt echt dranbleiben, sonst vergeht Dir der Spass am Biken bald ganz


----------



## mzaskar (19. April 2011)

Ist immer so eine Sache mit dem Spass, hmpf .... Aber bin ja dieses JAhr schon fast mehr gefahren als im ganzen letzten Jahr 

Aber es stimmt, ist ein verdammter Teufelskreis, unfit = langsam und alles ist anstrengend. Ich will dann nicht mit anderen mitfahren will ich so rumschnecke, also alleine fahren, aber alleine macht es weniger Spass und er innere Schweinhund hat leichtes Spiel. Also bietet sich die Couch nur an und das nur weil es ein Wölkchen am Himmel hat. Womit wir wieder bei dem Punkt Unfit sind


----------



## wissefux (19. April 2011)

das kommt mir irgendwie bekannt vor. geht mir grade ähnlich 
reicht denn das neue bike nicht als motivation 

heute nachmittag will ichs dem verfluchten schweinehund mal wieder zeigen


----------



## Alberto68 (19. April 2011)

Das kenn ich auch jedes Jahr wieder( blöder Winter),
aber seit dem ich im Frühling eine Woche Malle mache und da viele Kilometer mit dem RR schrubbe (ganz stolz 870km) ist es danach immer viel besser und einfacher und man ist motiviert die Form weiter auszubauen. 

kann ich nur empfehlen !!!

und dieses Jahr besonders, wenn die neue MTB-Waffe erst mal da ist


----------



## wissefux (19. April 2011)

http://www.macup.com/news/talk/41304/

 wenns nur an dem termin auch in deutschland käme, würde ich mal freundlich bei telekom anfragen, ob aus meinem schwarzen ein weißes werden kann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (19. April 2011)

Ist ein guter Start so ein neues Bike  aber auch ein teurer


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. April 2011)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Ist immer so eine Sache mit dem Spass, hmpf ....



Ausdauersport soll ja auch keinen Spass machen - Das ist pure Freude an der Selbstkasteiung 

A. und ich beobachten das ja jetzt schon ein paar Jährchen und wir machen uns offen gesagt nicht nur Sorgen um Deine Fitness, weil wir halt gerne Bike-Urlaube mit Dir machen (  ), sondern mittlerweile auch um Deine Gesundheit


----------



## mzaskar (19. April 2011)

uupps


----------



## wissefux (19. April 2011)

jetzt aber los : aus dem zürigemütlichbiker wird ein zürizügigbiker


----------



## mzaskar (19. April 2011)

nööö, ich will doch nicht nur Kette rechts fahren  Ausserdem wird mein Chef es nicht verstehen, wenn ich jetzt gehe 

aber ein Ziel wäre es, den Thomas im september ins Schwitzen zu bringen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. April 2011)

Von welchem Thomas hast Du es gerade?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. April 2011)

Fahr' ich jetzt heute Nachmittag von EB in den Hochtaunus oder aber über Hofheim Richtung Staufen? 

Eigentlich wollte ich ja die Schwarze Sau aufräumen


----------



## wissefux (19. April 2011)

ich fahr wahrscheinlich standard nfh und zurück. morgen hab ich etwas mehr zeit ...


----------



## mzaskar (19. April 2011)

den der im September in Frankreich weilt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alberto68 (19. April 2011)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Ist ein guter Start so ein neues Bike  aber auch ein teurer



neues Bike macht klar immer spaß aber 1Woche Malle in Frühjahr ist billiger und bringt viel mehr .....hab ich früher auch nicht gedacht


----------



## Alberto68 (19. April 2011)

wahltho schrieb:


> Fahr' ich jetzt heute Nachmittag von EB in den Hochtaunus oder aber über Hofheim Richtung Staufen?
> 
> Eigentlich wollte ich ja die Schwarze Sau aufräumen



gute Sache !!!  als fahr mal die schwarze Sau


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. April 2011)

mzaskar schrieb:


> den der im September in Frankreich weilt



Ach den


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. April 2011)

Alberto68 schrieb:


> gute Sache !!!  als fahr mal die schwarze Sau



Werde ich wahrscheinlich auch machen


----------



## Alberto68 (19. April 2011)

wahltho schrieb:


> Werde ich wahrscheinlich auch machen



Werde ich dann die Tage kontrollieren


----------



## mzaskar (19. April 2011)

Alberto68 schrieb:


> neues Bike macht klar immer spaß aber 1Woche Malle in Frühjahr ist billiger und bringt viel mehr .....hab ich früher auch nicht gedacht


 
Ich werde es mal für nächstes Jahr ins Auge fassen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. April 2011)

Alberto68 schrieb:


> Werde ich dann die Tage kontrollieren



Kontrollier' Du mal die Tage


----------



## mzaskar (19. April 2011)

Damit ich dann an Ostern  freie Fahrt habe


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. April 2011)

Apropos Ostern: Was geht denn jetzt?


----------



## mzaskar (19. April 2011)

Alberto68 schrieb:


> Werde ich dann die Tage kontrollieren


 


Alberto68 schrieb:


> gute Sache !!! als fahr mal die schwarze Sau


 


wahltho schrieb:


> Kontrollier' Du mal die Tage


 
damit ich dann an Ostern freie Fahrt habe


----------



## mzaskar (19. April 2011)

Hmm, also wie war es bei dir nochmal gleich SA und / oder Mo?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. April 2011)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Hmm, also wie war es bei dir nochmal gleich SA und / oder Mo?



Genau: Sa und / oder Mo hätten wir Zeit 

Du kannst natürlich auch gerne am Sonntag als Osterhase und/oder zum Eiersuchen vorbeikommen


----------



## mzaskar (19. April 2011)

wie wäre es mit SA und zwar hier?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. April 2011)

Wäre eine Möglichkeit, müsste ich heute Abend mal mit A. verkaspern


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. April 2011)

Wir haben ein ganz süsses, 10 Monate altes Katzenmädchen in Aussicht


----------



## wissefux (19. April 2011)

wahltho schrieb:


> Wir haben ein ganz süsses, 10 Monate altes Katzenmädchen in Aussicht





kastriert die kleine dann bloß, sonst macht sie euch das leben zur rolligen hölle 

so, speedrunde erstmals dieses jahr unter 1 h abgeschlossen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ratte (19. April 2011)

Dann wünsche ich eine erfolgreiche Familienvergrößerung.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. April 2011)

wahltho schrieb:


> Eigentlich wollte ich ja die Schwarze Sau aufräumen



 Done!



wissefux schrieb:


> kastriert die kleine dann bloß, sonst macht sie euch das leben zur rolligen hölle



Ist sie bereits


----------



## mzaskar (19. April 2011)

Die arme, keinen Spass mehr


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. April 2011)

Ich bin da bei den Tieren auch immer etwas hin und her gerissen, aber ich glaube letztendlich ist es auch für sie besser so 

Bei den Besitzern von Hunderüden, soll es ja hipp sein, Ihren Tierchen in diesem Zusammenhang Attrappen aus Silikon applizieren zu lassen

... dabei darf es dann wohl auch gerne mal etwas mehr sein  

Edit: Gute Nacht


----------



## karsten13 (19. April 2011)

wahltho schrieb:


> Bei den Besitzern von Hunderüden, soll es ja hipp sein, Ihren Tierchen in diesem Zusammenhang Attrappen aus Silikon applizieren zu lassen
> 
> ... dabei darf es dann wohl auch gerne mal etwas mehr sein



 fällt mir nix mehr zu ein, ausser: wie der herr so's gescherr


----------



## mzaskar (19. April 2011)

dito 

Ich geh mal ins Schlafgemach mein müdes Haupt betten


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. April 2011)

Moin


----------



## wissefux (20. April 2011)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich bin da bei den Tieren auch immer etwas hin und her gerissen, aber ich glaube letztendlich ist es auch für sie besser so
> 
> Bei den Besitzern von Hunderüden, soll es ja hipp sein, Ihren Tierchen in diesem Zusammenhang Attrappen aus Silikon applizieren zu lassen



moin !

das mit der wuffi-attrappe hab ich zufällig im tv (galileo big pictures) gesehen. kam aber bei den rüden nicht wirklich gut an 

aus erfahrung kann ich sagen : kätzinnen sollten definitiv kastriert werden, sonst werden sie dauerrollig. das ist weder für das tier noch für die mitbewohner ein spaß 
kater markieren unkastriert. auch kein spaß in der wohnung.

rüden sind durchaus aggressiver gegenüber artgenossen. einzig bei hündinnen geht´s wohl, wenn man draussen dann aufpasst wie ein rüde auf sein weibchen (dann wird der besitzer eben aggressiver ). und sie brauchen dann halt immer mal ein höschen, wie im echten leben


----------



## mzaskar (20. April 2011)

Moin moin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. April 2011)

wissefux schrieb:


> das mit der wuffi-attrappe hab ich zufällig im tv (galileo big pictures) gesehen. kam aber bei den rüden nicht wirklich gut an



Soll ja auch nicht den Rüden gefallen, sondern ihren Herrchen


----------



## Alberto68 (20. April 2011)

moin Ihr Bube


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. April 2011)

Tach Berto,

fahr mal die Schwarze Sau ab, ích hab' gestern aufgeräumt


----------



## Alberto68 (20. April 2011)

wahltho schrieb:


> Tach Berto,
> 
> fahr mal die Schwarze Sau ab, ích hab' gestern aufgeräumt




komm ich da auch mit dem Jeep durch ?


----------



## mzaskar (20. April 2011)

wahltho schrieb:


> Tach Berto,
> 
> fahr mal die Schwarze Sau ab, ích hab' gestern aufgeräumt


 
komm ich da auch mit dem Yeti hoch  


@ Alberto

hast du dein neues Zweirad schon? Was ist es eigentlich geworden?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. April 2011)

Alberto68 schrieb:


> komm ich da auch mit dem Jeep durch ?



Einfach auf zwei Rädern fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. April 2011)

@Mzaskar: W/ Sa und Do-berg:

Wenn wir das Katzenmädchen nehmen sollten, würde es wahrscheinlich noch vor Ostern bei uns einziehen. Insofern wäre dann noch offen, ob wir uns am Sa wirklich einen ganzen Tag zusammen von zu Hause wegbegeben könnten.

I will keep you posted!


----------



## Alberto68 (20. April 2011)

mzaskar schrieb:


> komm ich da auch mit dem Yeti hoch
> 
> 
> @ Alberto
> ...



noch nicht aber ausgesucht , verbessert und verhandelt ist es schon, wird ein cannondale Scalpel 

warte noch auf mene Abfindung


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. April 2011)

Alberto68 schrieb:


> warte noch auf mene Abfindung



 Berufliche Veränderungen?


----------



## mzaskar (20. April 2011)

wahltho schrieb:


> @Mzaskar: W/ Sa und Do-berg:
> 
> Wenn wir das Katzenmädchen nehmen sollten, würde es wahrscheinlich noch vor Ostern bei uns einziehen. Insofern wäre dann noch offen, ob wir uns am Sa wirklich einen ganzen Tag zusammen von zu Hause wegbegeben könnten.
> 
> I will keep you posted!


 
Kein Problem .....


----------



## Alberto68 (20. April 2011)

wahltho schrieb:


> Berufliche Veränderungen?



ja die wollten mich nicht mehr aber ichhatte auch schon läger die schnautze voll von dem LügnerLaden


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. April 2011)

Schon was Neues in Aussicht?


----------



## Alberto68 (20. April 2011)

wahltho schrieb:


> Schon was Neues in Aussicht?



Ja, warte auf den Vertrag, und habe auch noch weitere Gespräche ...willst du mir ein Angebot machen ?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. April 2011)

Alberto68 schrieb:


> ...willst du mir ein Angebot machen ?



Ich mache Dir das Angebot, mir einen Teil der Abfindung zu überweisen


----------



## Alberto68 (20. April 2011)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich mache Dir das Angebot, mir einen Teil der Abfindung zu überweisen



ne bekommt mein Radladen schon und ich bekomm mein scalpel *freu*


----------



## mzaskar (20. April 2011)

ich nehme auch die Hälfte , ersatzweise auch das CD


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (20. April 2011)

schrecklich


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. April 2011)

Morgen zieht wahrscheinlich Amber bei uns ein


----------



## wissefux (20. April 2011)

leute, ich könnt sowas von :kotz: und über mich  :

da will ich nur die bremsbeläge an meiner hayes wechseln und dann passierts beim zurückdrücken der kolben : der nippel reißt ab 
aus und vorbei nehm ich mal an 

das mir jetzt keiner mit dem ollen lied "sie müssen nur den nippel durch die lasche ..." kommt 

hat vielleicht einer nen tipp für mich oder gibts gar ne iphone app für mein problem (morgen bekomm ich es wohl wieder )


----------



## wissefux (20. April 2011)

wahltho schrieb:


> Morgen zieht wahrscheinlich Amber bei uns ein


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. April 2011)

wissefux schrieb:


> ...und dann passierts beim zurückdrücken der kolben : der nippel reißt ab



Welcher Nippel denn genau?


----------



## wissefux (20. April 2011)

wahltho schrieb:


> Welcher Nippel denn genau?



der in der mitte des kolben. an dem werden wohl die beläge mittels dieser kleinen klammer fixiert ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. April 2011)

wissefux schrieb:


> der in der mitte des kolben. an dem werden wohl die beläge mittels dieser kleinen klammer fixiert ...



 Ohje, bin zwar kein Hayes-Experte, würde aber mal sagen, dass es ohne Tausch des Kolbens nicht abgeht


----------



## wissefux (20. April 2011)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ohje, bin zwar kein Hayes-Experte, würde aber mal sagen, dass es ohne Tausch des Kolbens nicht abgeht



sehe ich auch so. die frage ist, ob sich das dann überhaupt lohnt ...

sind denn alle scheibenbremsmodelle so aufgebaut oder gibt es da einfacheres und robusteres. mehr wie beläge wechseln mach ich eh nicht ... und nicht mal das kann ich 
gn8


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. April 2011)

Ich kann Dir nur zum wiederholten Male anbieten, dass ich Dir bei derartigen Aktionen gerne Hilfe in meiner Werkstatt anbiete, da das Bike-Basteln anscheinend wirklich nicht Dein Ding ist ("NurmitdemKolbenaufdenFBundwiederrunter", "KettezukurzkürzenundKettenglieddabeikomplettzerlegen"   )

Heutzutage haften die Beläge oftmals magnetisch an den Kolben und/oder haben noch eine Öse oben, durch die ein Stift/Splint gesteckt wird, der auf beiden Seiten des Bremssattels verankert wird.

Könntest Du mal ein Foto posten?

Gute Nacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ole88 (20. April 2011)

ich hab so die schnauze voll von leuten die immer noch an symbolik vergangener zeiten sich festklammern und dann auch noch leute verunglimpfen


----------



## mzaskar (21. April 2011)

Häääh


----------



## mzaskar (21. April 2011)

Also was ich kenne .... Formula und Hope => easy to change brake pad's


----------



## mzaskar (21. April 2011)

Hoi Ole

sorry kurze Frage, bist du schlecht drauf? Oder im falschen Fred


----------



## ole88 (21. April 2011)

nein bin mies drauf, weil ich in nem andren thread angemacht wurde warum ich nich geburtstag feiern bin, ka entweder adolf oder irgendein andrer hirnverbrannter nazi hat heute todestag oder geburtstag, und wegen 88 asoziieren anscheinend immer noch leute darin das hh, deppen halt, und ich hasse sowas wenn man immer noch symbolik benutzt die gar keine is


----------



## mzaskar (21. April 2011)

hmmm, ok .... 

wieder etwas gelernt ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ole88 (21. April 2011)

siehst du du wusstest gar nich was 88 heißt, und das auch gut so


was für schrauben sind das denn bei der shimano bremse gangschaltung die an der lenkerschelle sind`? m4 m5? und hat jemand die maße davon zufällig, ich kenn mich da net so aus


----------



## mzaskar (21. April 2011)

suchst du hier


----------



## ole88 (21. April 2011)

die sagen M6x15, zu kaufen gibts nur M6x20, na toll säge rausholen

danke für denn link


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. April 2011)

Guten Morgen


----------



## wissefux (21. April 2011)

moin.

@wahltho : deine dienste am volke werden immer gerne in anspruch genommen 

bisher hab ich bremsbelagswechsel immer alleine auf die reihe bekommen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. April 2011)

Mach' doch wie gesagt mal ein Foto mit Deinem rekonvaleszentierten iPhone 

fbh-EB vierrädrig in 11 Minuten - Neuer Rekord


----------



## wissefux (21. April 2011)

wahltho schrieb:


> Mach' doch wie gesagt mal ein Foto mit Deinem rekonvaleszentierten iPhone



das bekomm ich hoffentlich heute nachmittag wieder ...


----------



## mzaskar (21. April 2011)

Mal doch ein Bild und schick es via Brieftaube zum Fürsten 

Moin Moin ihr Racker


----------



## Hopi (21. April 2011)

moin Kinners


----------



## wissefux (21. April 2011)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Mal doch ein Bild und schick es via Brieftaube zum Fürsten



das könnte an den raubtieren im hause des fürsten scheitern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopi (21. April 2011)

Was ein Tag   mal sehen ob es einen richtig grünen Donnerstag gibt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. April 2011)

Wie wäre es mit der Christilichen Seefahrt: Da kann es für Einige so richtig grün werden :kotz:


----------



## Hopi (21. April 2011)

Das grün meine ich nicht  es wäre auch mehr gelb


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. April 2011)

wahltho schrieb:


> :kotz:



Sieht irgendwie witzig aus, wie der :kotz:-Smile den -Smilie an-:kotz:


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. April 2011)

Amber ist eingezogen 

... ist aber erwartungsgemäß noch sehr scheu


----------



## mzaskar (21. April 2011)

Na dann viel Spass  

Ich hab gerade die bestellte CD "Top of Ticino (Süd)" bekommen.... 4 Tage um den Lago Lugano ... steht auf der "Ich gönne mir etwas Liste" für 2011


----------



## wissefux (21. April 2011)

na der ricky wird sie schon aufmischen 

neue katz, iphone wieder da, goiles wetter : was für ein tag


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. April 2011)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Ich hab gerade die bestellte CD "Top of Ticino (Süd)" bekommen.... 4 Tage um den Lago Lugano ... steht auf der "Ich gönne mir etwas Liste" für 2011



Bin dabei 



wissefux schrieb:


> iphone wieder da, goiles wetter



Dann mach mal konkret Foto von kaputte Bremse


----------



## mzaskar (21. April 2011)

aber mach es nicht gleich wieder kaputt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (21. April 2011)

wahltho schrieb:


> Dann mach mal konkret Foto von kaputte Bremse



guckst du foto von bremskolben

der nippel in der mitte ist ab. das teil gibt es einzeln. aber ich hab null plan bezüglich der montage von sowas ...


----------



## wissefux (21. April 2011)

hab ein austauschgerät bekommen. immerhin sind damit der kratzer auf der rückseite und der kleine pixelfehler im display auch geschichte 

die synchronisation ist noch stark verbesserungswürdig : es werden einfach sämtliche apps geladen, aber die ordner sind erst mal weg


----------



## ole88 (21. April 2011)

und dein bewegungsmuster ist auch wieder da^^


----------



## wissefux (22. April 2011)

morsche


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. April 2011)

Moin 

Ricky & Amber sind noch stark damit beschäftigt, sich aneinander zu gewöhnen


----------



## wissefux (22. April 2011)

fliegen die fetzen oder geht´s


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (22. April 2011)

MoinMoin aus CH


----------



## mzaskar (22. April 2011)

wahltho schrieb:


> Bin dabei



Guckst du hierIch habe gerade gesehen, das ich die Süd Route dopplet habe (einmal ohne GPS). Sollte ich es nach FRA schaffen bringe ich dir die mal mit  für einen grossen Eisbecher in Grasse kannst du sie auch gerne behalten  Aber schau doch mal ob ich, aus Versehen, eine Sicherungskopie bei dir liegen habe


----------



## mzaskar (22. April 2011)

Ich sag dann mal schönen Abend aus dem ehemals jüngsten Bundesland  
Achja schaffe es nicht nach FRA ist mir einfach zuviel gefahre. Heute erst wieder 4 Stunden auf der Autobahn verbracht ..... Macht keinen Spass.   Morgen werde ich wohl mal wieder hier in der Gegen (Dollbergtrail) fahren gehen. Am Sonntag nur was kurzes um die Homebase und das gleiche am Montag. Dann wieder ab auf die Piste und zurück nach ZH. 

Ich werde wohl mal Versuchen im Sommer ein WE in Frankfurt zu planen. So mit Taunus, Main, Äpfelwein und grüner Sosse


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. April 2011)

Ist ok, A. und ich sind noch völlig mit der Koordination unserer beiden Katzen beschäftigt 

Gute Nacht


----------



## mzaskar (22. April 2011)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ist ok, A. und ich sind noch völlig mit der Koordination unserer beiden Katzen beschäftigt
> 
> Gute Nacht



War da nicht etwas mit einem Ausserirdischen (Alf) einer Katze (Lucky) einem Toaster und einem Sandwich


----------



## wissefux (23. April 2011)

morsche


----------



## mzaskar (23. April 2011)

Moin Moin


----------



## ole88 (23. April 2011)

Gutn tag vietnam, seid ihr auch scho alle da?


----------



## wissefux (24. April 2011)

dann mal frohe ostern und dicke eier


----------



## mzaskar (24. April 2011)

Frohe Ostern und viel Spass bei der Eier suche


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. April 2011)

Moin 

Euch auch frohe Ostern und dicke, bunte Eier


----------



## mzaskar (24. April 2011)

Und Eier gefunden


----------



## ole88 (24. April 2011)

frohes osterfest und eier finden


----------



## Crazy-Racer (24. April 2011)

Frohe Ostern allen!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. April 2011)

Guten Morgen Ihr Lieben


----------



## mzaskar (25. April 2011)

Moin Moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. April 2011)

... und schon wieder Gute Nacht


----------



## wissefux (26. April 2011)

von wegen, raus aus den federn !

moin

hab gestern an meinem bike die bremse abgebaut. diesmal gab es nur menschlichen schaden. hab mich beim aufschneiden eines kabelbinders in den daumen geschnitten 
mal gucken, ob hibike heute abend ambulant einen neuen kolben einsetzen kann ...


----------



## mzaskar (26. April 2011)

Guten Morgen ihr Lieben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. April 2011)

Moin, Moin


----------



## mzaskar (26. April 2011)

Heute wieder ein schöner Tag zum biken  die náchsten 2 Tage soll es nun regnen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. April 2011)

Eher ruhig hier in den letzten Tagen ...

.... liegt aber auch an mir 

Gute Nacht


----------



## wissefux (26. April 2011)

wissefux schrieb:


> von wegen, raus aus den federn !
> 
> moin
> 
> ...



alles für die füß. hayes wird nicht mehr supportet und die reparatur wird teurer als ne neue aktuelle bremse ...


----------



## mzaskar (26. April 2011)

Was willst du den anlegen? Bei den grossen Onlineversendern findedt du bestimmt etwas passendes im Angebot  letztens gab es Shimano Saint im Angebot oder Hope m4


----------



## wartool (26. April 2011)

@wissefux

die aktuelle Code gibts für nen guten Kurs im Set bei bike components.. da habe ich auch zugeschlagen, nachdem meine alte am Geber gebrochen war...

Wenn du ein paar elixir, oder Juicy Hebel auftreibst.. hätte ich noch 2 einwandfreie, günstige Code-Sättel hier liegen, um sie damit zu paaren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ole88 (26. April 2011)

wäre nice wenn ihr mir mal mit NN und FA helfen könntet habn thread open und weiß grad nich welche größe ich mir holen soll


----------



## wissefux (27. April 2011)

moin.
bekomme sehr wahrscheinlich ne avid elexir irgendwas vom gato nero


----------



## mzaskar (27. April 2011)

ole88 schrieb:


> wäre nice wenn ihr mir mal mit NN und FA helfen könntet habn thread open und weiß grad nich welche größe ich mir holen soll



Was meinst du damit?


----------



## mzaskar (27. April 2011)

Moinmoin ihr Taunusritter und holde Hofdamen


----------



## wissefux (27. April 2011)

ole88 schrieb:


> wäre nice wenn ihr mir mal mit NN und FA helfen könntet habn thread open und weiß grad nich welche größe ich mir holen soll





mzaskar schrieb:


> Was meinst du damit?



nn = nobby nic 
fa = fat albert 

wir sind ja immer noch ein bike-forum 

nimm den maxxis ardent


----------



## mzaskar (27. April 2011)

Grösse .... kommt auf dein Bike an, ob es in Hinterbau und Gabel passt. Ebenso die Art deiner Bikeausflüge spielt eine Rolle. Ich bin ja eher der Meinung breiter ist besser bei beiden Reifen. Ob sie in deinen Rahmen passen 
Einer für alles = NN in 2.4 für Racer NN 2.2
Einer fürs Grobe = FA in 2.4


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. April 2011)

Guten Morgen


----------



## mzaskar (27. April 2011)

Hab mich WE mal nach einer Standesgerechten Bleibe umgeschaut 

Kandidat 1: Guter Zustand aber die Kosten für den Gärtner 




Kandiat 2: Schöne Aussicht




aber dann doch etwas zugig


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. April 2011)

Nette Bilder


----------



## wissefux (27. April 2011)

ich würde mir das mit dem gärtner noch mal durch den kopf gehen lassen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (27. April 2011)

Hmmm, Wie war das noch: "Der Mörder ist immer der Gärtner"


----------



## --bikerider-- (27. April 2011)

meine neue KeFü


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. April 2011)

Sehr kreativ! 

Gute Nacht


----------



## mzaskar (27. April 2011)

Bei Bionicon geklaut 

berichte mal bei Gelegenheit wie sie funktioniert .... bin auch wieder am ueberlegen auf 2fach zu wechseln, aber zur Zeit brauche ich 3 fach, da ich auch noch mit dem Bike zur Arbeit fahre ..... ist einfach bequemer als eine altes HT aus den Anfängen der MTB Zeit


----------



## wartool (27. April 2011)

@iggi
ist dasn Stück Schlauch? Oder härteres.. Rohr oder so?


----------



## karsten13 (27. April 2011)

wartool schrieb:


> @iggi
> ist dasn Stück Schlauch? Oder härteres.. Rohr oder so?



das hab ich schon mal im Spicy-Thread gesehen ...

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## wissefux (28. April 2011)

morsche


----------



## mzaskar (28. April 2011)

Tach auch


----------



## --bikerider-- (28. April 2011)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Bei Bionicon geklaut
> 
> berichte mal bei Gelegenheit wie sie funktioniert .... bin auch wieder am ueberlegen auf 2fach zu wechseln, aber zur Zeit brauche ich 3 fach, da ich auch noch mit dem Bike zur Arbeit fahre ..... ist einfach bequemer als eine altes HT aus den Anfängen der MTB Zeit





karsten13 schrieb:


> das hab ich schon mal im Spicy-Thread gesehen ...
> 
> Gruss,
> 
> Karsten.




100 Punkte 

ich fand das klasse!

hab nur einen glassklarschlauch genommen... Grün fand ich da jetzt nicht so modisch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (28. April 2011)

unnötige reibung und damit kraftverlust. außerdem wieder was zum sauberhalten und mehrgewicht


----------



## --bikerider-- (28. April 2011)

Bin für mein Spicy am überlegen mir einen weißen LRS zu kaufen...





aber ssoooo toll sieht das gar nicht aus....


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. April 2011)

Guten Morgen Ihr Lieben


----------



## wissefux (28. April 2011)

der store ist down


----------



## mzaskar (28. April 2011)

Dann kauf dir doch einen. Rahmen Passend zum LRS


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. April 2011)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Dann kauf dir doch einen. Rahmen Passend zum LRS



Eine wahrhaft fürstliche Antwort


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (28. April 2011)

Moin Leutz, geht auch ohne Apfel ;p Nokia kanns auch


----------



## mzaskar (28. April 2011)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Moin Leutz, geht auch ohne Apfel ;p Nokia kanns auch



Was geht ohne Apfel?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. April 2011)

Nehme mal an im Forum posten


----------



## wissefux (28. April 2011)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Was geht ohne Apfel?





wahltho schrieb:


> Nehme mal an im Forum posten



krass


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. April 2011)

aber konkret krass


----------



## mzaskar (28. April 2011)

Wau, da kriegst du ja denn Mund nicht mehr zu


----------



## ole88 (28. April 2011)

es geht nich ohne apfel nokia stinkt, seitdem es aus deutschland abgehauen ist weigere ich mich nokia zu akzeptieren


----------



## Crazy-Racer (28. April 2011)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> Bin für mein Spicy am überlegen mir einen weißen LRS zu kaufen...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ja mit roter Jacke, aber deine ist ja organge


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. April 2011)

wissefux schrieb:


> der store ist down



Und wissen wir inzwischen warum?


----------



## mzaskar (28. April 2011)

serverausfall


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (28. April 2011)

war doch klar : iphone in weiß


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. April 2011)

wissefux schrieb:


> war doch klar : iphone in *weiß*



Gut, dass sich auf weiss nix reimt  

Gute Nacht


----------



## karsten13 (28. April 2011)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> Bin für mein Spicy am überlegen mir einen weißen LRS zu kaufen...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



also ich finde schon, dass es gut passt.
Wenn Du Alternativen suchst kannst Du mal faker ansprechen, meine Laufräder hat er auch aufgebaut 

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## wissefux (29. April 2011)

moin am royal wedding day


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. April 2011)

Moin, moin 

hoffen wir mal, dass die Fürstin und der Thronfolger es heute morgen vor dem ganzen Trubel gut aus LO zurückschaffen


----------



## wissefux (29. April 2011)

abend


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. April 2011)

... einen Guten hoffentlich 

GN8


----------



## mzaskar (29. April 2011)

neues MPB angekommen ..... sehr schick 

dazu einen neuen Drucker im Packet war er dann nur 10 CHF teuerer denn ein Satz neue Tintenpatronen für den alten 

so jetzt geht es ins Bettchen und dann ist gut


----------



## wissefux (30. April 2011)

mzaskar schrieb:


> neues MPB angekommen ..... sehr schick



sagg 

was für ein modell war das noch gleich 

moin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (30. April 2011)

dat kleinste 13" mit 2.3 GHz, 4MB und 500GB Platte


Moin Moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. April 2011)

Moin 



mzaskar schrieb:


> dat kleinste 13" mit 2.3 GHz, *4MB* und 500GB Platte



 Datt ist aber ein wenig sehr klein


----------



## wissefux (30. April 2011)

also 4 gb würde ich auf jeden fall nehmen 

die ganze zeit tendierte ich zum großen kleinen mit dem i7. sind aber 250  mehr ...
wahrscheinlich reicht mir auch die kleine variante ... berichte mal ...


----------



## mzaskar (30. April 2011)

Also mir reicht es  Aber ich brauche ihn ja eigentlich für Urlaube, bei meine Eltern und auf dem Balkon. Ansonsten habe ich ja noch meinen iMac .... ich mag grosse Monitore


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. April 2011)

4MB Hauptspeicher reichen Dir?


----------



## wissefux (30. April 2011)

es gab zeiten, da habe satte 64 kb gereicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. April 2011)

Klar 

CH-ler sind halt genügsam


----------



## wissefux (30. April 2011)

betreibt einer von euch auch windows aufm mac ? mit parallels oder besser bootcamp ?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. April 2011)

Ich hab' doch seit Anbeginn meiner Macbook-Zeit Windows 7 unter Parallels in Betrieb für Quicken, Polar & WISO-Steuer.


----------



## wissefux (30. April 2011)

ich bräuchte es für elster & office. office for mac ist leider etwas inkompatibel zu den formatierungen des office win und das sorgt des öfteren für unmut bei der chefin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. April 2011)

Parallels kannst Du Online kaufen & Downloaden.

Der Coherence-Modus ist genial, weil es so aussieht, als würden die Win-Programme direkt unter Mac OS laufen, mit Zugriff auf alle Daten.

Gute Nacht


----------



## wissefux (1. Mai 2011)

morsche


----------



## ratte (1. Mai 2011)

Guten Morgen. 

Und? Alle schon gespannt, dass die Jungs mit den Dackelschneidern vorbei rollen? 
*duckweg*


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. Mai 2011)

Moin 

Die RR-Schwuchteln haben die letzten Tage schon vermehrt auf den Strassen genervt, weil viele von Ihnen einfach immer noch nicht kapiert haben, dass sie mit ihren sog. "Sportgeräten" auch verpflichtet sind, vorhandene Radwege zu benutzen.


----------



## wissefux (1. Mai 2011)

hab erst kürzlich irgendwo gehört oder gar gelesen, dass das so nicht mehr ganz stimmt ... weiß aber leider nicht mehr wo ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. Mai 2011)

...



wahltho schrieb:


> Weil es gestern Abend in einer sehr netten, geselligen Biker-Runde mal wieder diskutiert wurde, hier noch ein interessanter Link des ADFC zum Thema Radwegbenutzung: Klick!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (1. Mai 2011)

Moin ihr alle  heute ist ein schöner Tag


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. Mai 2011)

mzaskar schrieb:


> heute ist ein schöner Tag



Für was?


----------



## ratte (1. Mai 2011)

Hopi hat sich gegen 7:30 Uhr samt MTB in die Höhle der schmalreifigen Löwen begeben, weil er einen kurzen Termin dort hatte, und er ist bis jetzt nicht wieder aufgetaucht. 
Hoffe, er überlebt. 

Edit: Er hat.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. Mai 2011)

Schwein gehabt!


----------



## wissefux (1. Mai 2011)

ich war auch in der höhle. aber dem löwen wurde irgendwie die zähne gezogen ...
so tolles wetter und nix los an der strecke


----------



## ratte (1. Mai 2011)

Die sind alle selber mit den Rädern unterwegs...
... z.B. in ganzen Rudeln auf der B8 zwischen Kelkheim und Höchst.


----------



## wissefux (1. Mai 2011)

da gibts definitiv keinen radweg


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. Mai 2011)

stimmt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. Mai 2011)

Das ist fast wie ein Wunder.

Gute Nacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (2. Mai 2011)

moin moin


----------



## mzaskar (2. Mai 2011)

Moin moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. Mai 2011)

Guten Morgen Ihr Lieben


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. Mai 2011)

Heute Nacht hat's Boom! gemacht.


----------



## mzaskar (2. Mai 2011)

Mist, der innere Schweinehund hat gesiegt  bin heute mehrrädrig, nicht zweirädrig, unterwegs zur Arbeit  
Morgen soll es regnen,  also erst wieder MI, DO oder FR.....

Am Wochenende geht es nach Solothurn auf die Bike Day's  kleine aber feine Bikeausstellung in der Schweiz. Ich glaube ich werde mir mal ein Rennen zur Schweizer CC Meisterschaft anschauen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. Mai 2011)

Schwein gehabt, konnte den inneren Schweinehund besiegen  gleich geht's zweirädrig nach EB


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (2. Mai 2011)

wahltho schrieb:


> Heute Nacht hat's Boom! gemacht.


----------



## wissefux (2. Mai 2011)

kommt zur wiederwahl ganz gut


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. Mai 2011)

Die zweirädrige Fahrt nach EB war sehr angenehm


----------



## mzaskar (2. Mai 2011)

Die vielrädrige ebenfalls .... Obwohl, zweirädrig wäre schöner gewesen ... Alle Wolken vom Morgen haben sich verzogen und die Sonne scheint vom Wolkenlosem Himmel ....


----------



## --bikerider-- (2. Mai 2011)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Die vielrädrige ebenfalls .... Obwohl, zweirädrig wäre schöner gewesen ... Alle Wolken vom Morgen haben sich verzogen und die Sonne scheint vom Wolkenlosem Himmel ....



jaja.. die Ausrede kenne ich


----------



## mzaskar (2. Mai 2011)

Pah


----------



## wissefux (2. Mai 2011)

ich wußte doch, dass ich irgendwo was aktuelles zum thema radweg gelesen hatte : http://www.bikesportnews.de/service/detailansicht-service/artikel/kein-radwegzwang.html

mir ist es eh wurscht, als verkehrsteilnehmer in diversen varianten kenne ich die eigenarten der jeweilig anderen und versuche mich immer bestmöglich darauf einzustellen ...


----------



## mzaskar (2. Mai 2011)

Was macht denn deine neue Bremse?


----------



## wissefux (2. Mai 2011)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Was macht denn deine neue Bremse?



macht, was sie soll : bremsen 

sieht noch schick nebenbei aus und ist bestimmt ein paar gramm leichter wie die alte.

einzig der druckpunkt hinten könnte etwas besser sein, aber damit komm ich schon klar ...

danke an el gato nochmal für das teil und die montage


----------



## ratte (2. Mai 2011)

wissefux schrieb:


> ich wußte doch, dass ich irgendwo was aktuelles zum thema radweg gelesen hatte : http://www.bikesportnews.de/service/detailansicht-service/artikel/kein-radwegzwang.html


Also alles beim alten. 
Oder sind schon irgendwo Schilder entfallen, weil eine Stadt/Gemeinde Wege plötzlich als nicht mehr kennzeichnungsnotwendig deklariert hat?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. Mai 2011)

Hier zum dritten Male jetzt der Link zu dem Statement des ADFC zu dem Thema:



wahltho schrieb:


> ... hier noch ein interessanter Link des ADFC zum Thema Radwegbenutzung: Klick!



Und last but not least hier noch eine interessante neue App, die ich wohl mal testen werde 

Gute Nacht


----------



## mzaskar (2. Mai 2011)

Da musst du das iPhone aber festtackern, sonst fliegt es aus der fürstlichen Kutsche 

und für des Fürsten fürstlichen Schlaf, gibt es dann diese APP 

Ich bin ja mittlereile heftiger Nutzer von 

Dropbox
1password
Evernote


----------



## wissefux (3. Mai 2011)

moin. das mit den radwegen intepretiere ich so, dass es so einfach keine neuen zwingenden schilder mehr geben wird. ergo wird es dann schon etwas besser ...
aber egal, die kälte und der radweg warten auf mich ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. Mai 2011)

Moin 

Der Radweg ist Dein Freund  

Heute geht's planmässig vierrädrig oben ohne nach EB


----------



## wissefux (3. Mai 2011)

wahltho schrieb:


> Der Radweg ist Dein Freund



so isses 

ich fühle mich sehr viel sicherer auf meinem weg nach höchst, seit es den radweg von kelkheim nach unterliederbach komplett gibt


----------



## mzaskar (3. Mai 2011)

MoinMoin


----------



## Hopi (3. Mai 2011)

Moin kinners


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. Mai 2011)

Mahlzeit!


----------



## wissefux (3. Mai 2011)

*der store *ist schon wieder down


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. Mai 2011)

Die verstehen auch nix von Ausfallsicherheit und Hochverfügbarkeit


----------



## mzaskar (3. Mai 2011)

schlimm is dat  

viel wichtiger welche Reifen nehme ich denn mit nach SF ------

1. Highroller 2.4 (vorne 42a, hinten 60a)
2. Ardent 2.6 (60a)
3. Mountain King Protection 2.4
4. Fat Albert 2.4
5. Muddy Mary 2.35

Rubber Queen hat sich letztens selbst aus dem Rennen geworfen, da ich bei 5 Ausfahrten im heimischen Wald 3 mal einen Platten hatte :kotz:

irgendwie war ich ja früher immer Schwalbe NN und FA und fand die auch immer gut und ausreichend. Aber irgendwie haben diese blöden Maxxis Dinger mehr Grip, aber auch Rollwiderstand .... Ich will halt in Frankreich möglichst ohne Platten (ich habe kein Tubeless und will auch nicht eine extra Schicht "Antiplatt" in den Reifen legen)durch kommen und auf dem Sandig, gerölligen Boden guten Grip haben ...


----------



## wissefux (3. Mai 2011)

ich bin ja ganz angetan von dem ardent. super grip und bisher keinen platten 
allerdings als dackelschneider in 2.3


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. Mai 2011)

mzaskar schrieb:


> viel wichtiger welche Reifen nehme ich denn mit nach SF ------



Von welchem SF reden wir denn gerade


----------



## mzaskar (3. Mai 2011)

LeLa im Juni


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. Mai 2011)

Ok - Dachte ich mir fast, ich wusste jetzt nur nicht mehr final, ob Du noch fährst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (3. Mai 2011)

mzaskar schrieb:


> schlimm is dat
> 
> viel wichtiger welche Reifen nehme ich denn mit nach SF ------
> 
> ...



ich fahre hinten Fat Albert 2,4 un vorne Muddy Mary 2,5

ich finds goil


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. Mai 2011)

Chip-sensitive Katzenklappe im Kellerfenster installiert und Ricky zum ersten mal rein- und rausgelotst

Gute Nacht


----------



## wissefux (4. Mai 2011)

und was macht die katzendame 

moin


----------



## mzaskar (4. Mai 2011)

Moin Moin ..... Scheint mir frisch draussen


----------



## wissefux (4. Mai 2011)

yep, verdammt frisch


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. Mai 2011)

Moin 

Gleich wird's schon besser sein


----------



## wissefux (4. Mai 2011)

ja, die temperatur hat sich schon verdoppelt


----------



## --bikerider-- (4. Mai 2011)

sooo
moin
heute vorerst letzter Prüfungstag


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. Mai 2011)

Dank intensivem Freihändigfahren war die zweirädrige Fahrt nach EB sehr angenehm.


----------



## wissefux (4. Mai 2011)

hattest du wieder die handschuhe "vergessen"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. Mai 2011)

Nein, ich hatte wieder nichts vergessen, resp. an alles ge- und alles bedacht


----------



## mzaskar (4. Mai 2011)

Das kann ja jeder sagen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. Mai 2011)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Das kann ja jeder sagen



Pah!!!


----------



## ole88 (4. Mai 2011)

warum is es so ******* kalt? eisheilige brrrr
hoffe die 20 grad kommen wirklich am weekend scheiß kälte, keinen bock zu fahren und reifen sind auch noch net da


----------



## ratte (4. Mai 2011)

ole88 schrieb:


> eisheilige brrrr


Nur weil es kalt ist, sind's die noch lange nicht. Die kommen erst in knapp 10 Tagen (11.-15.05.) und das auch nur, weil sie nach Kalenderumstellung vorgezogen wurden. 

Aber Eiskratzen im Mai ist wirklich ungewöhnlich.


----------



## ole88 (4. Mai 2011)

ach dann kommend die noch? mir wurscht, die leut mussten heut morgen alle eiskratzen und mir vergeht die laune zu biken


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. Mai 2011)

Na die zweirädrige Heimfahrt war aber ziemlich angenehm


----------



## mzaskar (4. Mai 2011)

dito


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. Mai 2011)

Gute Nacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (5. Mai 2011)

moin. nur noch halb so frisch wie gestern ...


----------



## wissefux (5. Mai 2011)

aber immer noch verdammt schattig ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Mai 2011)

Moin 

Webasto läuft


----------



## mzaskar (5. Mai 2011)

Boah eeh, sowas möchte ich auch mal am Bike  

Immerhin doppelt so warm wie gestern


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Mai 2011)

Genauso warm wie immer


----------



## wissefux (5. Mai 2011)

sagt mal, gehen euch auch die motorisierten muttis mit ihren e-bikes auf den sagg 
gestern hat mich so eine von höchst bis liederbach verfolgt und ich konnte nicht mehr als 50 m vorsprung rausfahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (5. Mai 2011)

und wie, ich keusche mich den Berg hoch und Mutti mit Kind ziehen an mir vorbei ..... E-Bikes gehören verboten 

Erstaunlich gibt es hier viele dieser Bikes, ich schätze mal 30% der Bikes denen ich am Morgen begegne sind E-Bikes .....


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Mai 2011)

Worüber Ihr Euch so aufregen könnt 

Klar nimmt der Anteil der E-Bikes immer mehr zu: Die demographische Entwicklung schlägt halt zu 

Mein Schrauber in fbh hat sich im Verkauf auch schon zu einem grossen Teil auf E-Bikes verlegt


----------



## wissefux (5. Mai 2011)

prinzipiell ist das ja nicht verkehrt. sowas gabs ja auch schon vor x jahren ...
und wenn wir mal sowas fahren müssen, dann sind die dinger richtig ausgereift 

ist halt nur deprimierend, wenn man es mit muskelkraft nicht mehr schafft, entscheidend davon zu fahren. wobei 50 m vorsprung im radsport ja dann doch welten sind 

ich glaub, ich bestell mir jetzt ein mbp 13". oder doch nicht


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Mai 2011)

wissefux schrieb:


> und wenn wir mal sowas fahren müssen, dann sind die dinger richtig ausgereift



Die Dinger sind heute schon ziemlich gut durch die Weiterentwicklung der Akkutechnologie. Wenn ich in dem entsprechenden Alter wäre und gesundlheitlich nicht mehr ganz auf der Höhe, würde ich mir auch so ein Teil holen 

... wenn wir sie mal brauchen, haben sie wahrscheinlich schon Brennstoffzellen drin 



wissefux schrieb:


> ist halt nur deprimierend, wenn man es mit muskelkraft nicht mehr schafft, entscheidend davon zu fahren. wobei 50 m vorsprung im radsport ja dann doch welten sind



Das sollte in erster Linie eine Motivation für mehr Training und/oder Gewichtsreduktion sein 



wissefux schrieb:


> ich glaub, ich bestell mir jetzt ein mbp 13". o



Ich würde mir eher ein MBA holen.

Ich überlege, ob ich nicht in absehbarer Zeit mein 15 Zoll MBP A. vermache und mir ein MBA in 13 Zoll mit 4 GB und 256 GB Solid State Disk hole


----------



## wissefux (5. Mai 2011)

wahltho schrieb:


> Das sollte in erster Linie eine Motivation für mehr Training und/oder Gewichtsreduktion sein



nun ja, wenn die akkus noch besser werden, wirds konditionell für die meisten echt eng, auch für durchtrainierte 





wahltho schrieb:


> Ich würde mir eher ein MBA holen.
> 
> Ich überlege, ob ich nicht in absehbarer Zeit mein 15 Zoll MBP A. vermache und mir ein MBA in 13 Zoll mit 4 GB und 256 GB Solid State Disk hole



das ist für mich aufgrund der kosten und dem geringen speicher irgendwie keine option. will min. 500 gb haben.
256 gb sind auf lange sicht zu wenig und als ssd zu teuer. ne externe platte will ich da auch nicht dauernd dran hängen. außerdem hätte ich schon noch gerne ein integriertes laufwerk zum brennen.
warte du lieber noch, bis die mba auch die neuen prozessoren haben ...

13" 500gb oder 750gb. hmmm ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Mai 2011)

wissefux schrieb:


> will min. 500 gb haben.



Mein MBP hat 500GB davon sind aber nur 120GB belegt, insofern reichen mir 256 GB völlig aus, für den Rest habe ich ja noch mein 4TB NAS.

... aber SSD muss sein 

Evtl. kaufe ich auch erstmal für das MBP eine 256GB SSD


----------



## mzaskar (5. Mai 2011)

Ich habe mich, da ich ja ein iPad habe, fur das MBP entschieden, wegen den mehr Anschlussmöglichkeiten ..... SSD war mir dann doch zu teuer. Jetzt gibt es demnächst noch mehr Speicher für den IMac und dann können ich ende des Jahres über SSD nachdenken ..... Oder eine Nicolai in 29" oder .........

Ich finde es klasse mit den E-bikes, denek mal das so auch Menschen buken die sonst eher ds Auto, Vespa, oder OPNV nutzen würden. Und ja, Ansporn ist es  
Heute habe ich mich aif dem Weg zur Arbeit wieder um eine Minute verbessern konnen  bin jetzt bei unter 59' und es macht sogar Spass


----------



## wissefux (5. Mai 2011)

wissefux schrieb:


> ich glaub, ich bestell mir jetzt ein mbp 13". oder doch nicht



mist, an der kreditkarten-kontrollnummer gescheitert


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Mai 2011)

Wie geht das denn?


----------



## wissefux (5. Mai 2011)

wahltho schrieb:


> Wie geht das denn?



ganz einfach : im apple-store (der grade mal "up" ist ) kann man quasi über den i-tunes account bezahlen. allerdings wird hier zur sicherheit noch die 3 stellige prüfziffer verlangt.
da ich aber meine karte nicht hier habe und diese nicht auswendig kenne, mußte ich die aktion abbrechen ...

na ja, der anfang ist gemacht : bei amazon ne tasche, parallels 6 und ein dvi/hdmi kabel von artwizz bestellt ... 
soll jetzt noch apple tv her ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Mai 2011)

wissefux schrieb:


> ganz einfach : im apple-store (der grade mal "up" ist ) kann man quasi über den i-tunes account bezahlen. allerdings wird hier zur sicherheit noch die 3 stellige prüfziffer verlangt.



 Das war schon klar 



wissefux schrieb:


> da ich aber meine karte nicht hier habe und diese nicht auswendig kenne, mußte ich die aktion abbrechen ...



 Der Mann von Welt trägt seine Karte immer am Mann oder hat die Daten im Password-Safe auf dem iPhone gespeichert...

... oder kennt die Daten 'eh auswendig, weil er die Karte ständig im Einsatz hat  



wissefux schrieb:


> na ja, der anfang ist gemacht : bei amazon ne tasche, parallels 6 und ein dvi/hdmi kabel von artwizz bestellt ...
> soll jetzt noch apple tv her ?



 Und warum nicht auch gleich das MBP bei Amazon bestellt?

Mein MBP war über Amazon deutlich günstiger als über Apple direkt


----------



## wissefux (5. Mai 2011)

wahltho schrieb:


> Der Mann von Welt trägt seine Karte immer am Mann oder hat die Daten im Password-Safe auf dem iPhone gespeichert...
> 
> ... oder kennt die Daten 'eh auswendig, weil er die Karte ständig im Einsatz hat



klingt gut



wahltho schrieb:


> Und warum nicht auch gleich das MBP bei Amazon bestellt?
> 
> Mein MBP war über Amazon deutlich günstiger als über Apple direkt



bekomme zum einen bildungsrabatt und zum anderen kann ich weder die 500 gb noch die 750 gb bei amazon finden


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Mai 2011)

wissefux schrieb:


> bekomme zum einen bildungsrabatt und zum anderen kann ich weder die 500 gb noch die 750 gb bei amazon finden



 Ah verstehe - Klar bei Amazon gibt es nur bestimmte Configs.


----------



## ole88 (5. Mai 2011)

hammer geil das wetter sonne scheint und es ist warm, und war echt geil heut zu fahren


----------



## wissefux (5. Mai 2011)

so, bestellung ist raus 
das ganze wird sogar von steve persönlich in usa verpackt und dauert deshalb wohl noch ne weile ... go, stevie, gooooo


----------



## mzaskar (5. Mai 2011)

Na hoffentlich ist er nicht krank


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Mai 2011)

N'abend


----------



## ole88 (5. Mai 2011)

n morgen


----------



## wissefux (5. Mai 2011)

39


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (5. Mai 2011)

äehmmmm .... Bahnhof


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Mai 2011)

K-Frage


----------



## mzaskar (5. Mai 2011)

aahhh, na dann


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Mai 2011)

Jetzt ist der Fux aber schon weg


----------



## mzaskar (5. Mai 2011)

und Morgen nutzt er dann die Gunst der frühen Stunde


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Mai 2011)

Tja so ist das halt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (5. Mai 2011)

Moin! Die 33 schaffen wir wohl noch  
Ihr alle in eurem Apfel-Wahn...


----------



## mzaskar (5. Mai 2011)




----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Mai 2011)

Na dann mal los!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Mai 2011)

Ich will ins Bettchen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Mai 2011)

Was denn jetzt?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Mai 2011)

Na dann überlassen wir es dem Fux morgen früh 

Gute Nacht


----------



## wissefux (5. Mai 2011)

los gehts


----------



## mzaskar (5. Mai 2011)

du gibst aber schnell auf


----------



## wissefux (5. Mai 2011)

so einfach


----------



## mzaskar (5. Mai 2011)

und du bist zu früh


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (5. Mai 2011)

ich sach mal Am WE wird es schön und ich werden der Cross Country Elite beim schwitzen zu schauen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Mai 2011)

auf einmal


----------



## wissefux (5. Mai 2011)

gn8


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Mai 2011)

Ebenfalls gute Nacht


----------



## wissefux (6. Mai 2011)

ja wie jetzt ...


----------



## wissefux (6. Mai 2011)

moin


----------



## wissefux (6. Mai 2011)

möge es ein fairer kampf werden ...


----------



## wissefux (6. Mai 2011)

aufwachen ...


----------



## wissefux (6. Mai 2011)

k-frage


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (6. Mai 2011)

Tach auch


----------



## mzaskar (6. Mai 2011)

Nur keine Hektik so am frühen Morgen


----------



## mzaskar (6. Mai 2011)

Dadurch kommt dein Mac auch nicht früher


----------



## mzaskar (6. Mai 2011)

Achja, 3 Apps die der mac/Iphone nutzer braucht


----------



## mzaskar (6. Mai 2011)

1. dropbox


----------



## mzaskar (6. Mai 2011)

2. Evernote


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (6. Mai 2011)

3. 1Password


----------



## mzaskar (6. Mai 2011)

Achja, Soulver ist auch nicht schlecht


----------



## mzaskar (6. Mai 2011)

Alle gibt es auch Winzigweich


----------



## mzaskar (6. Mai 2011)

Mit dem iPad kann man sie auch nutzen


----------



## mzaskar (6. Mai 2011)

Ampopo, wo finde ich denn die Rahmennummer am Nicolai?


----------



## mzaskar (6. Mai 2011)

Und kann man sich dafür ein Ersatzschaltauge besorgen?


----------



## mzaskar (6. Mai 2011)

Hmmm, vivid air, verdammt viel zum einstellen


----------



## mzaskar (6. Mai 2011)

Ueberlege einen RP23 zu besorgen


----------



## mzaskar (6. Mai 2011)

Geschafft


----------



## wissefux (6. Mai 2011)

das war jetzt aber nicht nett


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (6. Mai 2011)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Ampopo, wo finde ich denn die Rahmennummer am Nicolai?



na gut, ausnahmsweise ... obwohl ich grad echt sauer bin 

unterm tretlager in den rahmen gestanzt


----------



## mzaskar (6. Mai 2011)

Noop


----------



## wissefux (6. Mai 2011)

und unser armer fürst hatte nicht mal den hauch einer chance


----------



## mzaskar (6. Mai 2011)

Kuschelt halt noch in seinen fürstlichen Träumen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. Mai 2011)

Guten Morgen meine lieben Untertanen 

Der Fürst hat noch seelig geschlummert, als hier schon wichtige Wettbewerbe entschieden wurden


----------



## mzaskar (6. Mai 2011)

Nur der frühe Wurm entgeht dem Vogel


----------



## wissefux (6. Mai 2011)

und der noch frühere vogel fängt den frühen wurm, wenn er nicht grade pennt ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. Mai 2011)

Die zweirädrige Fahrt nach EB war sehr angenehm, es war schon sehr mild .daumen:


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. Mai 2011)

Mahlzeit!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (6. Mai 2011)

so, meine bestellung im apple-store wurde wieder storniert ...

... und das gleiche über mactrade bestellt.

nachteil : stevie verpackt nicht mehr selbst, das ding kommt jetzt aus eierland ...

vorteil : 5 jahre garantie versicherung, 30  günstiger, eine zusätzliches 250 gb externe festplattee

hab jetzt viel negatives aber auch sehr positives über mactrade gelesen. drückt mal die daumen, dass alles rund läuft ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. Mai 2011)

Wir drücken beide 

Die zweirädrige Heimfahrt war sehr angenehm


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. Mai 2011)

Good night, tonight


----------



## mzaskar (7. Mai 2011)

drücke alle zur Verfügung stehenden Daumen oder Daumenähnlichen Dinge


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. Mai 2011)

Aua!

Moin


----------



## wissefux (7. Mai 2011)

moin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (7. Mai 2011)

moin


----------



## mzaskar (7. Mai 2011)

Juhu huhu Tach auch  heute ist ein schöner Tag


----------



## wissefux (7. Mai 2011)

ich widerspreche ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. Mai 2011)

Warum widerspricht Du? 

Heute gab es anlässlich des Taunus-Besuches unseres letztjährigen Eifel-Guides Achim gemeinsam mit Christina, Urs, Claudy und zwei anderen Bike-Freunden, sowie A. eine sehr schöne Hochtaunus Tour


----------



## ole88 (7. Mai 2011)

Ich bin gefrustet, erst kamen meine neuen reifen, hat alles super geklappt sind drauf, dann wollte meine hinterrad bremse mal sauber machen sind die schrauben wo man denn bremssattel aufmachen kann beide hohlgedreht einmal rumgedreht und es war ende, etz darf ich die scheis.se aufbohren, man so ein dreck


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. Mai 2011)

Blöd sowas 

Gerade stand noch gemeinsames Abendessen beim Asiaten an 

Morgen gibt es dann die zweite Tour 

Ich bin erstmal total platt - Gute Nacht


----------



## Claudy (8. Mai 2011)

wahltho schrieb:


> ...Heute gab es anlässlich des Taunus-Besuches unseres letztjährigen Eifel-Guides Achim gemeinsam mit Christina, Urs, Claudy und zwei anderen Bike-Freunden, sowie A. eine sehr schöne Hochtaunus Tour





Herzlichen Dank fürs guiden. Auf diesen Wegen war ich noch nie auf dem Feldberg . 

Euch auch heute eine schöne Tour. Ich bin gleich mit dem anderem Rädsche unterwegs.

Viele Grüße Anke


----------



## wissefux (8. Mai 2011)

wahltho schrieb:


> Warum widerspricht Du?



der unterschichtensport macht hierzulande derzeit keinen spaß mehr 



wahltho schrieb:


> Morgen gibt es dann die zweite Tour



wann, wohin, wie lange 
will heute auch mal raus in den taunus, hab aber noch kein genaues zeitfenster dafür zugeteilt bekommen 

morsche


----------



## wissefux (8. Mai 2011)

so, jetzt werde ich erst mal meinen neuen freund zensus befriedigen 

und ja, wir haben im jahre 2011 tatsächlich ein wc und eine dusche in unserer wohnung/haus  
aber grammatikalisch genau müßte diese frage mit nein beantwortet werden, da nicht nur ein wc, sondern ganze zwei wc´s


----------



## Cynthia (8. Mai 2011)

wissefux schrieb:


> wann, wohin, wie lange
> 
> morsche



Ab halb elf in der Nähe der Roten Mühle Richtung Saalburg ... bis etwa fünfzehn Uhr ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. Mai 2011)

Guten Morgen


----------



## wissefux (8. Mai 2011)

Cynthia schrieb:


> Ab halb elf in der Nähe der Roten Mühle Richtung Saalburg ... bis etwa fünfzehn Uhr ...



ok  glaube aber kaum, dass das mir genehmigte zeitfenster so lange sein wird 
vielleicht klappt es ja, euch ein wenig zu begleiten ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. Mai 2011)

Cynthia schrieb:


> Ab halb elf in der Nähe der Roten Mühle Richtung Saalburg ... bis etwa fünfzehn Uhr ...



Treffpunkt ist um 10:30 Uhr an der Kreuzung Weg zur Roten Mühle & Weg vom Reiss runter Richtung Hornau, der über die Bahnschienen führt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. Mai 2011)

wissefux schrieb:


> ok  glaube aber kaum, dass das mir genehmigte zeitfenster so lange sein wird
> vielleicht klappt es ja, euch ein wenig zu begleiten ...



Würde ich mich sehr freuen


----------



## mzaskar (8. Mai 2011)

Moin moin ihr lieben  heute geht es mal auf über 1000m  das Ziel nennt sivh Gueteregg


----------



## Cynthia (8. Mai 2011)

wissefux schrieb:


> vielleicht klappt es ja, euch ein wenig zu begleiten ...


----------



## wissefux (8. Mai 2011)

tja schade. zeitplan steht für heute in dieser reihenfolge ab jetzt :
hund abholen, gassi gehen, mittagessen. danach darf ich biken gehen. also in etwa wenn ihr wieder heimkommt.

ich wünsche euch viel spaß und laßt mir noch ein paar trails übrig


----------



## Cynthia (8. Mai 2011)

Schade! Trotzdem einen schönen Tag!


----------



## wissefux (8. Mai 2011)

ready to bike ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (8. Mai 2011)

done


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. Mai 2011)

Auch die 2. Taunustour mit Achim & Co. war sehr schön 

Das w/e hat jede Menge Spass gemacht, war aber auch ziemlich anstrengend


----------



## mzaskar (8. Mai 2011)

So, mal etwas Trailcleaning gemacht


----------



## mzaskar (8. Mai 2011)

schön war's


----------



## Cynthia (8. Mai 2011)

wahltho schrieb:


> Das w/e hat jede Menge Spass gemacht ...




 ... und wie!  Super war's!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. Mai 2011)

Ich bin platt - Daher GN8


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (9. Mai 2011)

moin. auf in eine neue woche ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. Mai 2011)

Guten Morgen 

Mir tun noch die Gräten etwas weh


----------



## wissefux (9. Mai 2011)

eigentlich eine schöne fahrt bei endlich mal netten temperaturen 

wären da nicht diese e-biker, die einem das leben so schwer machen 
selbst beim gemeinsamen ampelstart haste null chance, dran zu bleiben. in null komma nix hatte der opa 20 meter vorsprung 
nur dank ausgefeilter fahrtechnik und ausgefuxter fahrweise konnte ich das duell für mich entscheiden. jetzt bin ich platt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. Mai 2011)

Jetzt können wir es ja sagen: Den morgendlichen E-Biker-Opa haben wir extra engagiert, um Dich flott zu machen


----------



## wissefux (9. Mai 2011)

ihr seid so nett zu mir 

setzt doch wenigstens attraktive mädels in kurzen röcken auf die e-bikes, damit sich das dranbleiben wenigstens optisch lohnt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. Mai 2011)

... dafür hat das Geld nicht gereicht


----------



## wissefux (9. Mai 2011)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... dafür hat das Geld nicht gereicht



komm, jetzt wo polen doch offen ist ....


----------



## Hopi (9. Mai 2011)

wissefux schrieb:


> eigentlich eine schöne fahrt bei endlich mal netten temperaturen
> 
> wären da nicht diese e-biker, die einem das leben so schwer machen
> selbst beim gemeinsamen ampelstart haste null chance, dran zu bleiben. in null komma nix hatte der opa 20 meter vorsprung
> nur dank ausgefeilter fahrtechnik und ausgefuxter fahrweise konnte ich das duell für mich entscheiden. jetzt bin ich platt



Und einem Seitenschneider für die Stromkabel 



Wir hatten gedacht, das wir euch vielleicht im Taunus treffen, aber kein Fürst mit Gefolge 
Aber trotzdem war es schön, mal wieder von hier auf den Feldi zu radeln.


----------



## wissefux (9. Mai 2011)

Hopi schrieb:


> Und einem Seitenschneider für die Stromkabel



mal gucken, ob der fahrradladen meines vertrauens schon solches equipment in sein sortiment aufgenommen hat 
vielleicht wäre ein störsender eingebaut im nächsten garmin edge auch nicht verkehrt. einfach per knopfdruck mal schnell die leistung unauffällig halbieren reicht ja schon


----------



## mzaskar (9. Mai 2011)

Guten Morgen ihr Taunusplauscherinnen und Taunusplauscher


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. Mai 2011)

Hopi schrieb:


> Wir hatten gedacht, das wir euch vielleicht im Taunus treffen, aber kein Fürst mit Gefolge



Eigentlich erstaunlich, wo Fürstin und Fürst samt Gast und Gefolge doch sowohl am Samstag und um Sonntag den Taunus ausführlichst beradelt haben.

Allerdings stand der Grosse Feldberg am Samstag auf dem Programm und wurde am Sonntag bewusst gemieden.

Der Fürst hat gestern am Fuchstanz einen neuen persönlichen KK-Rekord aufgestellt: Drei Stücke


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. Mai 2011)

Rickys neuer Lieblingsplatz: Der Schweisstisch in des Fürsten (Bike-)Werkstatt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. Mai 2011)

So:

Komplett-Service am Helius CC + FR, inkl. kleinem Lager-Service erledigt


----------



## wissefux (9. Mai 2011)

was macht denn nun die kätzin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. Mai 2011)

Amber traut sich noch nicht aus der Wohnung und ist noch immer etwas scheu. Zudem gibt es eine allabendliche Katzenjagd, wo Ricky Amber durch die Wohnung jagt. Er ist halt noch etwas eifersüchtig. Amber muss morgen zur Impfung zum Tierarzt. Ich hoffe, dass Almut sie in den Transportkorb bekommt. Sie lässt sich immer noch nicht richtig hochnehmen.

Gute Nacht


----------



## mzaskar (9. Mai 2011)

Einfach etwas Rotwein ins Futter  

ich sach mal Guuds Nächtle  Werde mich jetzt dem Espresso und dem Grappa widmen, dann noch ein Bierchen und es geht ins Heiabettchen  Habe heute mal die Conti MK gegen Ardent getauscht. Mal sehen was die taugen ... Die Conti waren gestern auf dem losen Schotter auf der schnellen Abfahrt etwas überfordert. Zum auf die Arbeit fahren waren sie schon genial, da leicht und gut rollend, aber in den Bergen fand ich es grenzwertig ..... jetzt mal die Maxxis und dann bekomme ich noch ein paar Conti MK II zum testen. Die haben jetzt ein anderes Profil und erinnern etwas an die Rubber Queen. Wer sich gut anstellt darf mit nach SF zum urlauben


----------



## mzaskar (9. Mai 2011)

achja Fux, was macht dein MBP 13" ... schon geliefert?


----------



## wissefux (10. Mai 2011)

moin.
mbp noch im bau. da bto wegen der 500 gb platte dauerts wohl knapp 2 wochen, bis das ding aus irland geliefert wird. gut ding will weile haben. ist ja immerhin ein produkt der wertvollsten firma weltweit


----------



## wissefux (10. Mai 2011)

zubehör ist schon reichlich vorhanden und warten auf seinen einsatz (parallels, mdmi/minidisplayport kabel, tragetasche).
bin noch am überlegen, ob ich mir für zu hause noch so ne einfache schutzmappe zulegen sollte ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (10. Mai 2011)

Guten Morgen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. Mai 2011)

Moin Moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. Mai 2011)

Die zweirädrige, weitestgehend freihändige Fahrt nach EB war wieder mal sehr angenehm


----------



## mzaskar (10. Mai 2011)

oh jeh


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. Mai 2011)




----------



## mzaskar (10. Mai 2011)

jaja es ist wieder soweit  Nussecken backen und Bier kalt stellen ist angesagt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. Mai 2011)

Gute Nacht


----------



## mzaskar (10. Mai 2011)

Dito  Akku ist alle und es wird frisch auf dem Balkon


----------



## wissefux (11. Mai 2011)

moin. wo war jetzt der große regen ?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. Mai 2011)

Jedenfalls nicht im Fürstentum hier 

Guten Morgen


----------



## wissefux (11. Mai 2011)

webasto kann heute ausbleiben  angenehme frühmorgendliche 16 grad


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. Mai 2011)

Webasto wird eigentlich immer, unabhängig von den Aussentemperaturen, genutzt, alleine schon um die 5,5 Liter vorzuglühen und zu schonen


----------



## mzaskar (11. Mai 2011)

Moin moin, der grosse Regen soll heute und Morgen in den südl. Gefilden stattfinden. Daher bleibt der Schimmel in der Garage und ich vertraue mich der SZU zwecks des Besuches bei meinem Sponsor an.

Nur sieht es gerade gar nicht nach grossem Regen aus


----------



## Hopi (11. Mai 2011)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Einfach etwas Rotwein ins Futter
> 
> ich sach mal Guuds Nächtle  Werde mich jetzt dem Espresso und dem Grappa widmen, dann noch ein Bierchen und es geht ins Heiabettchen  Habe heute mal die Conti MK gegen Ardent getauscht. Mal sehen was die taugen ... Die Conti waren gestern auf dem losen Schotter auf der schnellen Abfahrt etwas überfordert. Zum auf die Arbeit fahren waren sie schon genial, da leicht und gut rollend, aber in den Bergen fand ich es grenzwertig ..... jetzt mal die Maxxis und dann bekomme ich noch ein paar Conti MK II zum testen. Die haben jetzt ein anderes Profil und erinnern etwas an die Rubber Queen. Wer sich gut anstellt darf mit nach SF zum urlauben



Wir sind jetzt mal am Highroller und Minion testen, zwar Sau schwer, aber gute Fahreigenschaften. Conti fand ich bis jetzt nicht so klasse, obwohl es ja Leute gibt die drauf schwören (auch solche die Ahnung haben), aber etwas besseres als den Highroller hatte ich noch nie auf dem Vorderrad.


----------



## mzaskar (11. Mai 2011)

Nach meiner ersten Ausfahrt mit den Ardent, nicht so leichtfüssig wie ein Conti MK, jedoch ok. Irgendwie kam mir der Reifen "stabiler" vor, bei Rillen, Tramschienen, etc. blieb er recht unbeeindruckt ...... Ich fahre ihn jetzt mal eine Weile und mal sehen, evtl. läuft es ja auf eine Combo Highroller vorne und Ardent hinten hinaus


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. Mai 2011)

Ich fahre jetzt seit bald vier Jahren auf allen MTBs die Minions und dabei bleibe ich auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (11. Mai 2011)

Fährst du die eigentlich Schlauchlos?


----------



## mzaskar (11. Mai 2011)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Fährst du die eigentlich Schlauchlos?



Dumme Frage, du musstest ja im letzten Jahr im Lub einen Schlauch wechseln


----------



## Hopi (11. Mai 2011)

Ich muss sagen, der Minion ist schon ein super Reifen, obwohl der Highroller in sehr losen Boden noch etwas besser ist. Nur in Steinfeldern, ist der schmale Maxxis doch etwas schwerer zu steuern als so eine breite Schwalbe Wurst.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. Mai 2011)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Fährst du die eigentlich Schlauchlos?



Ich denke immer mal wieder darüber nach, konnte mich aber bisher nicht durchringen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. Mai 2011)

Am w/e dürfte es im Taunus schön leer sein, weil anscheinend viele nach Stromberg eilen werden


----------



## Hopi (11. Mai 2011)

Was für eine Dax-Kurve  mit Plus gestartet einen großen Bogen über die 7556 Punkte gezogen, um jetzt voll im Minus zu stehen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. Mai 2011)

Naja am Ende hat er sich dann ja wieder gefangen und hat fast auf Vortagesniveau geschlossen 

Bewegung ist gut für's Geschäft


----------



## Hopi (11. Mai 2011)

Nach oben ist mir aber lieber  na ja, aber in diesem  Sommer sehen wir wieder Grün (wenn die zweite KE der Coba durch ist).


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. Mai 2011)

Selbstverständlich ist Dir das persönlich lieber 

... ich habe da eine etwas andere Sicht der Dinge 

Gute Nacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (11. Mai 2011)

so, der checker ist raus. gn8


----------



## wissefux (12. Mai 2011)

und moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Mai 2011)

Guten Morgen


----------



## mzaskar (12. Mai 2011)

Hopi schrieb:


> Nach oben ist mir aber lieber  na ja, aber in diesem  Sommer sehen wir wieder Grün (wenn die zweite KE der Coba durch ist).





wahltho schrieb:


> Selbstverständlich ist Dir das persönlich lieber
> 
> ... ich habe da eine etwas andere Sicht der Dinge
> 
> Gute Nacht





Moin, Tach unn wech


----------



## wissefux (12. Mai 2011)

mal was ganz anderes :

was für router habt ihr zu hause im einsatz ? ich glaube, ich könnte mal einen aktuelleren gebrauchen. meiner funkt auf 802.11 g.
denke, dass einer mit 802.11 n schnelleres w-lan liefert, oder 

außerdem steht die kiste im keller und somit ist das w-lan oben im haus und auf der terrasse relativ schwach.
der router sollte auf jeden fall 4 gigabit-anschlüsse haben, da ich im haus verteilt 4 netzwerkdosen habe. theoretisch könnte ich da 8 geräte per kabel dranhängen, ober ich hab noch keinen router mit 8 anschlüssen gesehen. macht das heutzutage überhaupt noch sinn, von der geschwindigkeit her 

die airport-extrem von apple bietet leider nur 3 lan anschlüsse, so dass ich eine dose im haus definitiv nicht mehr über kabel ansteuern könnte ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Mai 2011)

mzaskar schrieb:


>



...



wahltho schrieb:


> bewegung ist gut für's geschäft


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Mai 2011)

wissefux schrieb:


> was für router habt ihr zu hause im einsatz ? ...



Ich hab' einen WLAN-Router von Vodafone und zwei zusätzliche WLAN-Access Points von D-Link (einen im Zimmer des Filius, einen in der Werkstatt im Keller, die beide am Gigabit-LAN-Backbone hängen.

Alle drei funken im n-Standard.


----------



## wissefux (12. Mai 2011)

wissefux schrieb:


> die airport-extrem von apple bietet leider nur 3 lan anschlüsse, so dass ich eine dose im haus definitiv nicht mehr über kabel ansteuern könnte ...



hmm, lese grade, dass die airport gar kein modem integriert haben. macht dann wohl noch weniger sinn, da ich dann das alte modem weiterbenutzen müßte. ok, den funk der netgear könnte ich ja auschalten oder gar beides funken lassen 
wie wird dann so ne airport am modem/router angeschlossen ? via ethernet


----------



## wissefux (12. Mai 2011)

oder ne airport x-press an eine der dosen gehängt und darüber dann w-lan betreiben. das teil ließe sich auch mit in urlaub nehmen ...


----------



## wissefux (12. Mai 2011)

wissefux schrieb:


> oder ne airport x-press an eine der dosen gehängt und darüber dann w-lan betreiben. das teil ließe sich auch mit in urlaub nehmen ...



so mach ich´s. mal gucken, obs funzt. damit wäre dann der neue w-lan schon mal um 1 stockwerk nach oben gewandert und sollte eine bessere reichweite im und ums haus ermöglichen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Mai 2011)

wissefux schrieb:


> ... damit wäre dann der neue w-lan schon mal um 1 stockwerk nach oben gewandert und sollte eine bessere reichweite im und ums haus ermöglichen



Aber die üblichen Sicheheitsmassnahmen, wie Encryption, MAC-Filtering, etc. nicht vergessen


----------



## wissefux (12. Mai 2011)

mein derzeitiges w-lan über den netgear modem-router lief über ein jahr frei zugänglich 
da mich w-lan damals nicht interessierte, hab ich einfach nicht drauf geachtet. per zufall kam ich dann drauf und hatte es erst mal komplett deaktiviert ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Mai 2011)

Auf dem Rückweg von EB habe ich dann auf den Feldern zwischen Sulzbach & Liederbach den Fux getroffen und es wurde bis K'heim noch ein wenig geplauscht


----------



## wissefux (12. Mai 2011)

endlich mal ne plaschermässige heimreise


----------



## mzaskar (12. Mai 2011)

Schön für euch


----------



## wissefux (12. Mai 2011)

super schön


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Mai 2011)

Vielen Dank nochmals an Urs & Christina von A. und mir für den sehr schönen & lustigen Abend im Kabarett  

Gute Nacht


----------



## wissefux (13. Mai 2011)

moin. heute wieder etwas frischer. egal, heute ist break even : meine diesjährigen autofahrten zum sponsor werden durch radfahren egalisiert ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Mai 2011)

Moin 

Heute ist Frei-Tag


----------



## mzaskar (13. Mai 2011)

Guten Morgen  von diesem Punkt bin ich leider noch sehr weit entfernt  genauso von einem Frei-Tag am Freitag


----------



## wissefux (13. Mai 2011)

wahltho schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> Heute ist Frei-Tag



aber der 13.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Mai 2011)

wissefux schrieb:


> aber der 13.



Nix passiert


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Mai 2011)

... und schon GN8


----------



## wissefux (14. Mai 2011)

gn8


----------



## mzaskar (14. Mai 2011)

moin  erster


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (14. Mai 2011)

moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. Mai 2011)

Moin Moin


----------



## mzaskar (14. Mai 2011)

Tach auch  hihi hier regnet es  so kann ich endlich in Ruhe einkaufen und mich mit allen anderen in der Mall treffen zum gemeinsamen Schlangestehen  Wemm soll ich denn etws mitbringen 

Ich freu mich drauf hihi 




Achja Ardent fährt sich gut  denke mal ich werde ihn mit dem Highroller am Vorderra verbandeln


----------



## mzaskar (14. Mai 2011)

so, mein iMac hat jetzt 8 GB Memory


----------



## wissefux (14. Mai 2011)

und ich hab jetzt ne airport express und noch kein kabel ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. Mai 2011)

Was brauchst Du denn für ein Kabel?

LAN-Kabel habe ich tonnenweise im Keller rumfliegen.

 Mount Everest virutell und in 3D


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (14. Mai 2011)

4 GB mehr machen schon einen Unterschied  und diese Everst virtual Tour ist cool


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. Mai 2011)

Das Fürstentum meldet leichten Landregen.


----------



## ratte (14. Mai 2011)

wahltho schrieb:


> Das Fürstentum meldet leichten Landregen.


Endlich mal. 
Dann kann ich endlich auch mein Grünzeug unter die Erde bringen.


----------



## wissefux (14. Mai 2011)

hab ja schon eins bestellt, 50 cm lang. die steckdose für die express ist direkt neben der lan- dose und ich wollte da nicht so viel kabel rumliegen haben. das ding kommt aber separat da 3. anbieter via amazon und ist noch auf dem postweg ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. Mai 2011)

Tja, ich hätte auch noch ein 50cm Kabel für Dich gehabt


----------



## wissefux (14. Mai 2011)

vielleicht komm ich noch drauf zurÃ¼ck , wenn das 2â¬ kabel nix taugt 
na ja, zu dem kurzen kabel gabs noch ein paar optionen, so konnte ich noch ein 5 m ethernet kabel kostenlos dazu bekommen. eins der beiden sollte dann schon funktionieren .... der eintr8 frust langt mir schon ;(


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. Mai 2011)

Ich sag' dann mal GN8


----------



## wissefux (14. Mai 2011)

wie, jetzt kommt doch das wunder von ddorf


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. Mai 2011)

Nix Wunder von D'dorf 

Guten Morgen


----------



## wissefux (15. Mai 2011)

moin. das war ja klar, sonst wäre es ja auch ein wunder gewesen 

mich hat aber in der tat einiges in ddorf sehr verwundert :
1. der sieger 
2. die verdammt gute paltzierung von italien und griechenland 
3. die verdammt schlechte platzierung von spanien 
4. die immer noch gute platzierung von lena ...

ich hätte auf schweden (immerhin 3.), dänemark, bosnien herzegowina und spanien getippt ...

die punktezuschieberei war aber wie immer. same procedure. die sollten nicht nur das eigene land zur bewertung ausschließen, sondern auch sämtliche direkten nachbarländer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (15. Mai 2011)

obwohl, eigentlich wundert mich bei diesem wettbewerb schon lange nix mehr


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. Mai 2011)

... mich auch


----------



## mzaskar (15. Mai 2011)

dito


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. Mai 2011)

Das Kelkheimer Stadtfest ist auch eine stinklangweilige Angelegenheit


----------



## wissefux (15. Mai 2011)

war diesmal gar nicht da, hab dann wohl auch nix verpasst, außer evtl. der fürstenfamilie zu begegnen ...

hornau meldet regen, den uns der fürst rüberschickte ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. Mai 2011)

Die Frankfurter Strasse bestand im Wesentlichen aus einer Automobilausstellung. Mezze hatte als Highlight sogar einen SLS aufgefahren.

Ansonsten die üblichen Fress- und Saufstände, wobei es schwerig war, etwas anderes als Bratwurst, Pommes oder Crepes zum Essen zu finden.

Der Regen fällt aber doch noch eher zu kurz aus.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. Mai 2011)

Gute Nacht


----------



## wissefux (16. Mai 2011)

moin in der neuen woche ...


----------



## --bikerider-- (16. Mai 2011)

moin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. Mai 2011)

Moin moin


----------



## wissefux (16. Mai 2011)

brav, alle vor 6


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. Mai 2011)

Die senile Bettflucht breitet sich im Galopp aus


----------



## mzaskar (16. Mai 2011)

Nö 

frisch und feucht draussen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. Mai 2011)

Mahlzeit!!


----------



## mzaskar (16. Mai 2011)

Bööörrrrrrppppp 

Heute gab es sehr gesunden Hot Dog ...... mit Sauerkraut, und Gemüse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. Mai 2011)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Bööörrrrrrppppp



Ich hätte es nicht besser ausdrücken können


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. Mai 2011)

N'abend!

Heute stand mal wieder neben dem obligatorischen Muckibudenbesuch Spin-Trainer auf dem Programm


----------



## wissefux (16. Mai 2011)

warte immer noch auf mein lan-kabel ... und auf den mac. hab mal wieder im mm vor lauter sehnsucht fremdgetatscht  gn8


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. Mai 2011)

Gute Nacht


----------



## wissefux (17. Mai 2011)

moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. Mai 2011)

moin moin


----------



## mzaskar (17. Mai 2011)

Guten Morgen liebe Taunusplauscher und Taunusplauscherinnen 

Heute ist es immer noch frisch, aber zumindest trocken  

Ich wünsche euch allen einen fantastischen Tag


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. Mai 2011)

Hier hat es nur noch leicht getröpfelt, was mir den vierrädrigen, oben ohne Spass nach EB nicht vermiesen konnte.


----------



## mzaskar (17. Mai 2011)

dito, aber zweirädrig


----------



## mzaskar (17. Mai 2011)

Heute gab es lecker Älplermakkaroni, mit Schinken, Röstzwiebeln, Kartoffeln und Apfelkompott  Danach noch ein Tiramisu zum abrunden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (17. Mai 2011)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Heute gab es lecker Älplermakkaroni, mit Schinken, Röstzwiebeln, Kartoffeln und Apfelkompott  Danach noch ein Tiramisu zum abrunden


 

*Böööörrrrrrrrppppppppp*


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. Mai 2011)

Gerade gab's noch ein leckereres Stück KK


----------



## wissefux (17. Mai 2011)

die heimat ruft ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. Mai 2011)

... was ruft sie denn?


----------



## wissefux (17. Mai 2011)

komm heim, hast genug dem sponsor gedient heute ... jetzt diene deiner wahren chefin


----------



## mzaskar (17. Mai 2011)

SO ist recht


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. Mai 2011)

So: Speedhub-Ölwechsel am CC und am FR gemacht, Gabel und Dämpfer am CC ausgebaut, müssen zum Service zu DT Swiss 

... und 'ne Spin-Trainer-Einheit absolviert, bin aber immer noch nicht fertig mit Shutter Island


----------



## mzaskar (17. Mai 2011)

ich sach mal Guds Nächtle  Bin müde und das Glas Rotwein ist auch alle  
See you tomorrow  

Achja, Ardent (2.6) hinten und Onza Ibex (2.4) vorne funzt gut


----------



## mzaskar (17. Mai 2011)

BTW Was oder Wer ist Shutter Island  Ich kenne nur Old Shatterhand


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. Mai 2011)

Shutter Island



Gute Nacht


----------



## wissefux (18. Mai 2011)

moin. ölwechseln müsste ich auch mal wieder ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. Mai 2011)

Moin, Moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. Mai 2011)

Die vierrädrige oben ohne Fahrt nach EB war sehr angenehm


----------



## mzaskar (18. Mai 2011)

bei mir geht es heute auch vierrädrig nach ZH, habe am Abend noch ein Appointment in ZH mit meiner Hairstylistin 

Aber erst noch Kaffee, erste Emails beantworten und warten bis der erste Stau sich verzogen hat


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. Mai 2011)

Vierrädrig fahre ich lieber vor dem Stau:

Morgens um halb Sieben bei 270 auf der B8, da ist die Welt noch in Ordnung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (18. Mai 2011)

wahltho schrieb:


> Vierrädrig fahre ich lieber vor dem Stau:
> 
> Morgens um halb Sieben bei 270 auf der B8, da ist die Welt noch in Ordnung



5 sekunden heile welt, die b8 ist ziemlich kurz


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. Mai 2011)

wissefux schrieb:


> 5 sekunden *heile* welt,...



Streiche "h" und ersetze durch "g"  




wissefux schrieb:


> ... die b8 ist ziemlich kurz



Leider 

Aber immer guter Strassenbelag und bis auf den Abschnitt bei Bad Soden keine Geschwindigkeitsbeschränkung: Echte Bonzenbahn eben!  

Ich war übrigens immer für den weiteren Ausbau der B8 in den Taunus!


----------



## wissefux (18. Mai 2011)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich war übrigens immer für den weiteren Ausbau der B8 in den Taunus!



 jetzt bin ich abe enttäuscht 

ne ne, das geht mal gar nicht. bringt nix und zerstört unser geliebtes mtb-revier. gut so, dass das wohl nie kommen wird 

übrigens : der store ist down


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. Mai 2011)

wissefux schrieb:


> jetzt bin ich abe enttäuscht



... und ich erst, weil der Weiterbau in der Tat wohl leider nicht kommen wird   

Gegen den Weiterbau zu sein ist immer einfach, wenn man selbst von dem Verkehr, der sich ohne die B8 durch die Vortaunusstädtchen ergiesst, nicht betroffen ist


----------



## wissefux (18. Mai 2011)

ich fahre oft genug da rüber und weiß auch, dass man per rad übers reis nicht langsamer ist 

den busweg auszubauen fände ich ne prima und auch preiswerte alternative, um den verkehr etwas zu verteilen. aber auch da wären dann einige anwohner not amused.
aber immer noch besser, als die natur großflächig zu zerstören ...

und die lästige bahn könnte man am hbf durchaus tunneln ...

kennst du noch das schnuckelige b-8 dorf aus den 80 igern ? das war richtig cool, auch wenn ich das als kind nicht wirklich verstanden habe ...
seit kurzem gibts einen schmucken gedenkstein, den unser fischbacher wautzi auch gerne benutzt ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. Mai 2011)

wissefux schrieb:


> den busweg auszubauen fände ich ne prima und auch preiswerte alternative, um den verkehr etwas zu verteilen. aber auch da wären dann einige anwohner not amused.
> aber immer noch besser, als die natur großflächig zu zerstören ...



Das würde nur Kelkheim entlasten und den ganzen Verkehr aus fbh nicht wegnehmen 

Es war auch mal eine Umgehung vom Gagernring hoch zum Hühnerberg geplant. Für die häte das Gleiche gegolten.



wissefux schrieb:


> kennst du noch das schnuckelige b-8 dorf aus den 80 igern ? das war richtig cool, auch wenn ich das als kind nicht wirklich verstanden habe ...



Ich habe davon gehört, das war aber vor meiner Vortanuszeit 

Das Rhein-Main-Ballungsgebiet dehnt sich halt immer weiter aus, auch in den Taunus und man muss für eine adäquate Strassenverkehrsanbindung der neuen Teile sorgen.  Das kann man nicht auf dem Rücken der bestehenden Dörfer/Städtchen, die unter dem Durchgangsverkehr leiden, aussitzen.

Ich bleibe dabei: Der Ausbau der B8 wäre absolut notwendig gewesen.

Frag mal nur die Anwohner der Kelkheimer Strasse in fbh, der fbh-Strasse in Kelkheim oder der Wiesbadener Strasse in K'stein, was die zu dem Thema sagen


----------



## wissefux (18. Mai 2011)

das würde letztendlich auch nur fischbach, ruppsch und königstein etwas entlasten. was ist mit eppstein, schloßborn, glashütten usw. ? das problem würde einfach nur auf die nächsten gemeinden geschoben, irgendwo wird sich weiterhin der lindwurm durchschieben ...
man kann eben nicht jedes dorf perfekt an eine zweispurige schnellstraße direkt anbinden.

kenne die geplante trassenführung nur in soweit, dass sie sich durch das braubachtal am rettershof vorbei richtung königstein/ruppsch gezogen hätte. wärst du doch dann eh nicht gefahren  und das ganze hätte meine standard mtb routen in den taunus zerstört. nur noch autolärm und gefährliche straßenquerungen. nein danke.

ich bin froh, dass wir bei uns noch reichlich natur vor der haustüre haben  der aktuell gestiegene fluglärm ist schon ätzend genug 

bedenklich finde ich nebenbei die aktuelle farbverschwendung auf kelkheims straßen. überall werden parkplätze und vor allem parkverbote eingezeichnet. macht sinn, bei wachsendem verkehr, noch ständig stellfläche zu minimieren


----------



## mzaskar (18. Mai 2011)

Was regt ihr euch auf, mittelfristig wird der Individualverkehr, der mit dem PKW wohlgemerkt , in der heutigen Form eh nicht mehr bestehen  Di sollen doch lieber aus dem Taunus ein paar Trails nach F-Furt bauen und einen Liftbetrieb aus F-furt zurück, dann gibt es jeden morgen Spass


----------



## mzaskar (18. Mai 2011)

und für die PW's gibt es dann einen Rollentrainer für die Garage, somit kann jeder gefahrlos die Nordschleife befahren


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. Mai 2011)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Was regt ihr euch auf, mittelfristig wird der Individualverkehr, der mit dem PKW wohlgemerkt , in der heutigen Form eh nicht mehr bestehen



Von was träumst Du eigentlich nachts? 

Die Antriebstechnik wird sich vllt. ändern, aber der PKW wird noch sehr lange nicht verschwinden Zumindest solange wir in der Lage sind Auto zu fahren, wird es PKWs in jedem Falle noch geben 

Das Auto ist des Deutschen liebstes Kind!

Mir ist übrigens ein Anrainer an der Kelkheimer Strasse in fbh eingefallen, der wohl höchstwahrscheinlich gegen den Ausbau der B8 wäre: Der Betreiber der Aral-Tanke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. Mai 2011)

wissefux schrieb:


> ...man kann eben nicht jedes dorf perfekt an eine zweispurige schnellstraße direkt anbinden.



Es geht nicht um die Anbindung an eine zweispurige Schnellstrasse, sondern um eine sinnvolle Umgehungsstrasse, so wie sie vielerorts gebaut wird 

Meinetwegen könnten sie auch eine stinknormale Bundesstrasse bauen.



wissefux schrieb:


> wärst du doch dann eh nicht gefahren



Habe ich auch nicht behauptet 

Mir geht es nicht darum schneller von A nach B zu kommen, sondern weniger Verkehr in den Vortaunsstädten/-dörfern zu haben.



wissefux schrieb:


> und das ganze hätte meine standard mtb routen in den taunus zerstört.



Siehst Du: Du bist vom Verkehr selbst nicht betroffen und siehst nur die Einschränkung Deiner Frezeitaktivitäten. 



wissefux schrieb:


> ich bin froh, dass wir bei uns noch reichlich natur vor der haustüre haben  der aktuell gestiegene fluglärm ist schon ätzend genug



Auch das ist so eine Sache: Ich kenne genug Vortaunusbewohner, die sich über den Fluglärm beschweren und selbst andauernd beruflich oder privat ab FRA durch die Gegend jetten - Das ist nicht auf Dich bezogen 



wissefux schrieb:


> bedenklich finde ich nebenbei die aktuelle farbverschwendung auf kelkheims straßen. überall werden parkplätze und vor allem parkverbote eingezeichnet. macht sinn, bei wachsendem verkehr, noch ständig stellfläche zu minimieren



 Volle Zustimmung - Das ist Bullshit 

Aber erstmal wäre ich für eine generelle Radwegpflicht mit 6 Punkten in Flensburg und 500 Euro Strafe bei Nichtbeachtung


----------



## wissefux (18. Mai 2011)

ist halt ne typisch menschliche eigenschaft : alles haben wollen, aber nicht direkt vor der eigenen haustüre . die airport nähe finde ich persönlich grundsätzlich gut, auch wenn ich nicht so oft fliege.

es wird immer und überall mehr oder weniger betroffene geben.

ich finde, dass man durchaus auch die belange der natur berücksichtigen muß. eine neue trasse, egal wo, ist immer ein empfindlicher einschnitt für flora + fauna ... von daher bin ich eher pro natur


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. Mai 2011)

wissefux schrieb:


> iich finde, dass man durchaus auch die belange der natur berücksichtigen muß. eine neue trasse, egal wo, ist immer ein empfindlicher einschnitt für flora + fauna ... von daher bin ich eher pro natur



Ich weiss offen gesagt nicht, was langfristig ökologisch schädlicher ist: Der Bau einer neuen Trasse oder die Abgase durch die täglichen Staus in den betroffenen Gemeinden


----------



## wissefux (18. Mai 2011)

gegen den kelkheimer stau würde helfen :

tunnel unter die bahn und weg übers reis erweitern, dazu noch ein paar kreisel statt ampeln und gut ist


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. Mai 2011)

wissefux schrieb:


> gegen den kelkheimer stau würde helfen :
> 
> tunnel unter die bahn und weg übers reis erweitern, dazu noch ein paar kreisel statt ampeln und gut ist



Du Egoist: Und was ist mit fbh? 

Da wältzt sich alles Richtung Ruppsch, Eppstein, etc. durch 

Ich will eine vierspurige B8 und eine Mac Doof Autobahnraststätte in der Roten Mühle 

Dann hat man endlich was, worauf man sich nach dem Biken freuen kann!


----------



## wissefux (18. Mai 2011)

der stau an der bahn wirkt sich durchaus auch auf fbh aus 
kreisel an der fischbacher hauptkreuzung unten im loch würde den verkehr auch besser fliessen lassen als die ampel ... wenn die ab 20.00 uhr aus ist läufts da unten prima 

und gegen abgase helfen : verbrauchsarme motoren


----------



## wissefux (18. Mai 2011)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... eine Mac Doof Autobahnraststätte in der Roten Mühle



das wäre durchaus vertretbar, aber ohne autobahn


----------



## wissefux (18. Mai 2011)

wahltho schrieb:


> Du Egoist: Und was ist mit fbh?



fbh gn8


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. Mai 2011)

wissefux schrieb:


> und gegen abgase helfen : verbrauchsarme motoren



... oder hohe Spritpreise: 5 Euro für den Liter wäre ok 

Dann gäbe es auch endlich weniger Staus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. Mai 2011)

wissefux schrieb:


> fbh gn8



Quatsch: Erstmal Mahlzeit!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. Mai 2011)

wahltho schrieb:


> Quatsch: Erstmal Mahlzeit!



... besser gesagt: Prost Mahlzeit!


----------



## wissefux (18. Mai 2011)

der fürst, an strategisch günstiger position residierend, könnte auch mal wieder den alten wegezoll erheben


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. Mai 2011)

Da könnte man dann mal die Benzinpreiselastizität der Maut evaluieren :daumen


----------



## mzaskar (18. Mai 2011)

Hej, irgendwann in naher Zukunft kollabiert der Verkehr im Rhein Main Gebiet eh  und alle müssen laufen oder Biken  Obwohl, dann wird der Wald und die Fluren von Bänkern auf E-Velos uebervölkert ........  

ergo: Ausbau der B8 mindestens 6 Spurig in alle Richtungen


----------



## wissefux (18. Mai 2011)

segways sind in ! in h fahren schon mind. 2 rum


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (18. Mai 2011)

um euch mal abzulenken


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. Mai 2011)

Y E A H !!! - Wir sind 'eh die -sten unter dem Firmament


----------



## mzaskar (18. Mai 2011)

Ich glaube ich werden den Armin dazu verdonnern den mit mir zu fahren  und unten lassen wir uns dann abholen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. Mai 2011)

Zurück von einer sehr schönen abendlichen Hochtaunusrunde.

Trailig hoch zum kleinen Feldi und trailig wieder runter.

Bin heute mal wieder den Bahn-Trail ab der Rechtskurve an den Schienen bis zum Reis komplett freihändig gefahren


----------



## wissefux (18. Mai 2011)

jetzt fehlt nur noch der part bis zur rechtskurve


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. Mai 2011)

Einige Stücke davon gehen auch, für den Rest muss ich aber wohl noch etwas üben  

Edit: Gute Nacht


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. Mai 2011)

1.

Moin


----------



## mzaskar (19. Mai 2011)

Moin moin 

2 oder mehrrädrig


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. Mai 2011)

Zwei- ist doch schon mehrrädrig


----------



## wissefux (19. Mai 2011)

moin am heutigen frei-tag 

richtig aussschlafen tut auch mal ganz gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopi (19. Mai 2011)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Moin moin
> 
> 2 oder mehrrädrig



D musst das anders fragen  mit oder ohne Webasto  (denn er schrieb doch, dass sie immer läuft)


----------



## ramrod1708 (19. Mai 2011)

Wollte auch mal ein Hallo und einen guten Morgen in die Runde werfen.

Komme auch aus FFM und werde mich wohl auch hier jetzt öfters mal aufhalten.

Ist hier jemand der zufällig nen Radon ZR Team 5.0 hat? Würde es gerne mal live sehen.

Grüsse
Patrick

Tapatalk @ SE Xperia X10 Mini Pro


----------



## Hopi (19. Mai 2011)

ramrod1708 schrieb:


> Ist hier jemand der zufällig nen Radon ZR Team 5.0 hat? Würde es gerne mal live sehen.




Moin, 
also ich wüsste nicht das einer der hier anwesenden das Rad hat.

Aber wenn Du mal meine Meinung zu dem Rad hören willst "Finger weg" wenn überhaupt erst das Team 6.0 denn am 5.0 ist wirklich nur Müll verbaut.


----------



## ramrod1708 (19. Mai 2011)

Und genau da ist der Knackpunkt. 
Hatte schon genug Probleme meiner Frau beizubringen 600 Euro für ein Bike ausgeben zu wollen.
Bin einsteiger und da kann ich doch später immer noch aufrüsten, oder? Der Rahmen ist doch bei den Team Modellen der selbe?

Tapatalk @ SE Xperia X10 Mini Pro


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. Mai 2011)

Wie goil ist das denn?


----------



## Hopi (19. Mai 2011)

wahltho schrieb:


> Wie goil ist das denn?



Das war doch schon heute Morgen im Handelsblatt


----------



## Hopi (19. Mai 2011)

ramrod1708 schrieb:


> Und genau da ist der Knackpunkt.
> Hatte schon genug Probleme meiner Frau beizubringen 600 Euro für ein Bike ausgeben zu wollen.
> Bin einsteiger und da kann ich doch später immer noch aufrüsten, oder? Der Rahmen ist doch bei den Team Modellen der selbe?
> 
> Tapatalk @ SE Xperia X10 Mini Pro



Dann kuck lieber nach etwas gebrauchten, aber aufrüsten ist immer viiiiiieeeeeellll teurer als gleich etwas gescheites kaufen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. Mai 2011)

Hopi schrieb:


> Das war doch schon heute Morgen im Handelsblatt



Ich find's heute Mittag aber immer noch genauso lustig.


----------



## Hopi (19. Mai 2011)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich find's heute Mittag aber immer noch genauso lustig.



Jetzt wissen wir auch, wenn Guido mit seiner "spätrömische Dekadenz" meinte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (19. Mai 2011)

mbp ist verschickt 
schade, dass ich morgen keinen frei-tag habe  dann bekomm ich bestimmt die rote karte und muß bis samstag warten ....


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. Mai 2011)

Hopi schrieb:


> Jetzt wissen wir auch, wen Guido mit seiner "spätrömische Dekadenz" meinte



Wo gerade der Guido den alten Griechen doch eigentlich näher stehen sollte


----------



## --bikerider-- (19. Mai 2011)

Sonntag KH oder Feldberg ?


----------



## mzaskar (19. Mai 2011)

Donnersberg


----------



## --bikerider-- (19. Mai 2011)

wann? wo genau?was erwartet mich dort?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. Mai 2011)

Am den kommenden beiden Sonntagen haben A. und ich leider keine Zeit 

Wir wollten am Samstag eine Tour machen 

Gute Nacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (19. Mai 2011)

Samstag bin ich wohl am Balkongeländer streichen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. Mai 2011)

Da A. am Samstag noch arbeiten muss, haben wir 'eh nur Nachmittags Zeit


----------



## mzaskar (19. Mai 2011)

So , mal den Vivid air gegen einen fox dhx air getauscht. Bin damit irgenwie schneller zurecht gekommen, obwol ich den vivid zum Schluss glaube ich ganz gut hinbekommen hatte  mal sehen ......


----------



## ramrod1708 (19. Mai 2011)

Hopi schrieb:


> Dann kuck lieber nach etwas gebrauchten, aber aufrüsten ist immer viiiiiieeeeeellll teurer als gleich etwas gescheites kaufen.



Naja, ich werde mal nach Bonn fahren und mir das Bike mal anschauen. 

Oder hast du ne andere Empfehlung in der 600 klasse?


----------



## wissefux (20. Mai 2011)

moin. sendungsverfolgung von dhl ist klasse 
wollte erst auf arbeit, da mein paket gestern abend erst gescannt wurde. heute früh ist der status aber schon im auslieferzustand 
also bleib ich noch ein wenig hier ...
gn8


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. Mai 2011)

Moin 

Hast Du schon 'ne App für's Paket-Tracking 

... und hoffentlich hat das MBP die richtige Farbe  

I'll keep my fingers X-ed for you!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. Mai 2011)

Weitere Details über das ausschweifende Leben des Herrn Kaiser  

Ich lese morgens lieber Bild-Zeitung als Handelsblatt


----------



## wissefux (20. Mai 2011)

wahltho schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> Hast Du schon 'ne App für's Paket-Tracking
> 
> ...



moin zum 2. 
jetzt hab ich auch ne app :daumen
die farbe müßte passen, obwohl das weisse macbook mir farblich fast lieber gewesen wäre. aber mit 4gb und 500 gb aufgerüstet ist es so teuer wie das mbp und hat zudem noch ne alte cpu. also dann eben zeitlos alu ...


----------



## Hopi (20. Mai 2011)

ramrod1708 schrieb:


> Naja, ich werde mal nach Bonn fahren und mir das Bike mal anschauen.
> 
> Oder hast du ne andere Empfehlung in der 600 klasse?



Wie groß bist Du? 

Wie gesagt, wer billig kauft, kauft zweimal. Die Gabel ist Müll und verdient nicht mal das Wort Federgabel. Aus dem Grund würde ich eher in der Bucht oder hier nach einem gebrauchten schauen.


----------



## wissefux (20. Mai 2011)

ich hab nen 600 euro kona. für den weg zur arbeit ok, fürs gelände aber eher untauglich ...
spar lieber noch ein wenig, für um die 1000 euro sollte sich dann schon ein brauchbares hardtail finden lassen. vorjahresmodelle sind preislich auch meist sehr attraktiv


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. Mai 2011)

wissefux schrieb:


> ... für um die 1000 euro sollte sich dann schon ein brauchbares hardtail finden lassen. vorjahresmodelle sind preislich auch meist sehr attraktiv


----------



## mzaskar (20. Mai 2011)

ola ge tal


----------



## Hopi (20. Mai 2011)

wahltho schrieb:


> Weitere Details über das ausschweifende Leben des Herrn Kaiser
> 
> Ich lese morgens lieber Bild-Zeitung als Handelsblatt



Ich bin schon im BILDe  

Also lieber Handelsblatt (mal sehen wie sie heute Siemens im DAX abschießen)


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. Mai 2011)

Hopi schrieb:


> Ich bin schon im BILDe



Selbstauslöser oder wie? 

Als Fürst muss man auch mitbekommen, was den Plebs bewegt!  

Seit wann interessierst Du Dich denn für Wirtschaftsnachrichten & Börsenkurse? 

Vorsicht: Die Börse ist keine Einbahnstrasse & beim höchsten Kurs wird nicht geklingelt!


----------



## ramrod1708 (20. Mai 2011)

Was haltet ihr von der Idee wenn ich die Kohle erstmal auf nen Sparbuch packe und bis zur Off Season warte. Eventuell noch nen paar Euro dazuspare und mir dann ein Auslaufmodell zulege? Muss ich nur hoffen das mein Bike nicht bis dahin das zeitliche segnet. :-/

Tapatalk @ SE Xperia X10 Mini Pro


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. Mai 2011)

... ich glaube der Vorschlag bzgl. eines Vorjahres-/Auslaufmodelsl wurde auch schon vom Fux unterbreitet


----------



## mzaskar (20. Mai 2011)

so Jungs, ich lösche meinen Komentar zu günstig Bike kaufen hier mal wieder  alles wurde genannt 

Was habe ich eigentlich gelernt von meinem selbst auf(um)gebauten Bike..... Es ist verdammt schwer das richtige Set up zu finden. Gerade bei Dämpfern und Gabeln kann man fast graue Haare bekommen . Da ich ja nicht der leichteste bin, fahre ich eigentlich an der oberen Grenze des zulässigen Luftdruckes. Ja ich fahre mit Luftdämpfer, aber vielleicht sollte ich doch mal irgendwann einen Coil ausprobieren.....

Der Vergleich zwischen Vivid Air und DHX 5 Air, ist für mich schwierig, aber ich versuche es mal. Da ich die Dämpfer eh nicht an ihre Grenzen bringe versuche ich das Ganze von einer anderen Seite zu beleuchten  

ViVid Air: 
Ok, beim Vivid musste ich den Dämpfer aufpumpen bis zum Schluss, hatte dann aber immer noch 40% SAG. Dadurch war die Fuhre sehr plüschig, ohne jedoch zu wippen. Auf Trails mit vielen Wurzeln, funktionierte der Dämpfer super. Was ich schwierig fand ist das ganze Setup des Dämpfers. Ich glaube dafür bin ich nicht sensible genug und habe die Gedult nicht  Ich bin jedoch der Meinung der Dämpfer ist super und wird vielen die Gewicht am Bike sparen wollen gute, nein sehr gute Dienste leisten. 

Dhx 5 Air:
Irgendiwe hatte ich ihn gleich nach ca 10 min eingestellt das ich ihn schon fast perfekt finde. Der Luftdruck ist nicht an der Grenze und ProPedal kenne ich vom RP 23. Das hat mir alles sehr gut gefallen. Etwas Tuning noch in den nächsten Tagen und das Ding sollte für mich sehr gut funktionieren. Alles in allem fande ich das einstellen einfacher, liegt vielleicht auch daran, dass ich bisher immer Fox Dämpfer hatte (RP23). Das fahren auf dem Trail muss ich am Wochenende noch praktizieren und kann dann nochmal meine Meinung hier kund tun  

Alternativen?

RS Monarch Plus: Den habe ich hier noch liegen, ob ich ihn einbauen und teste, hängt auch vom Fox ab.
RP23: wäre für mich sicherlich eine leicht Alternative und mit grosser Sicherheit wäre er auch ausreichend.
Coil: werde ich vielleicht nochmal versuchen .......

Sollte mal jemand einen Vivid Air (Ich plane zur Zeit nicht ihn zu verkaufen) ausprobieren wollen, hier liegt einer in 216x63 Mid/mid tune ohne Buchsen  

@Wahltho:
Bestellst du ab und an bei N? könntest mir einen Dämpferkit bestellen  Dann muss ich nicht immer die Buchsen umtauschen


----------



## Hopi (20. Mai 2011)

wahltho schrieb:


> Vorsicht: Die Börse ist keine Einbahnstrasse & beim höchsten Kurs wird nicht geklingelt!



Ach  mist, das hat mir keiner gesagt  ich dachte ich bin jetzt in 2 Wochen reich und kann nur noch Bike und Kiten  VOLL BLÖD WENN DAS NICHT SO KLAPPT.


Ich kauf doch keine Siemens (erst wieder bei der nächsten Wirtschaftskrise) der Kurs ist viel zu hoch, da ist kein Potenzial  

Warum mich das interessiert! (schon immer) und durch meine Arbeit mit den Banken so wie so. Aber ich habe mir in diesem Jahr überlegt, das ich mir etwas anderes suchen muss um meine Adrenalin-Dosiss zu bekommen  

Ich werde auch nicht jünger  und ein Depo heilt schneller als ein Knochen


----------



## mzaskar (20. Mai 2011)

Na kiten ist doch ein grosser Spass, aber stimmt Wasser kann verdammt hart sein. Musste ich beim Wakeboarden lernen 

PS: Manchmal heilt das Depot nicht wirklich schnell


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopi (20. Mai 2011)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Na kiten ist doch ein grosser Spass, aber stimmt Wasser kann verdammt hart sein. Musste ich beim Wakeboarden lernen
> 
> PS: Manchmal heilt das Depot nicht wirklich schnell



Wasser? Wir machen das auf dem Land  Wakebaorden wollen wir jetzt mal im Sommer ausprobieren, bei meinem Schwiegervater um die Ecke haben wir 2 Anlagen. 


Ich gebe ja zu, aus GIER habe ich letztens auch einen Verlust eingefahren. Aber Du weißt doch, mal verliert man und mal gewinnen die andern.


----------



## mzaskar (20. Mai 2011)

Zum Wakeboarden gibt es auch ein nettes Bootchen in Würzburg auf dem Main


----------



## Hopi (20. Mai 2011)

ach das wäre kein Thema, Alex und Kumpels haben selbst ein Boot. Aber das wäre eh nur eine Geschichte für ab und an mal. Kiten ist viel geiler.   Vorallem auf dem Schnee  wir kommen mal im Winter vorbei und dann gehen wir mal Snow-Kiten (Schweiz hat recht viele schöne Spots)


----------



## ramrod1708 (20. Mai 2011)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... ich glaube der Vorschlag bzgl. eines Vorjahres-/Auslaufmodelsl wurde auch schon vom Fux unterbreitet



Genau deswegen kam ich ja ins Grübeln. 
Ihr habt ja recht. 

Jetzt mal dazu 2 Fragen: Hat jemand von euch noch einen höheren Vorbau rumfliegen. Ich Depp hab mir nämlich so einen verstellbaren geholt und die sind ja net fürs MTBen gedacht. Ansosnten geh ich nachher mal zum Stadler mir einen kaufen. Dann kann ich wenigstens mit meiner jetzigen Möhre etwas rauer fahren.

Und zweitens: Sollte ich dann wirklich zu einem Kauf schreiten, könnte dann jemand beratend mitkommen?

Tapatalk @ SE Xperia X10 Mini Pro


----------



## ramrod1708 (20. Mai 2011)

Achso, brauche nen 25,4er durchmesser für den Vorbau

Tapatalk @ SE Xperia X10 Mini Pro


----------



## Hopi (20. Mai 2011)

ramrod1708 schrieb:


> Achso, brauche nen 25,4er durchmesser für den Vorbau
> 
> Tapatalk @ SE Xperia X10 Mini Pro



?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ramrod1708 (20. Mai 2011)

Sorry, verschrieben. Meinte natürlich das der Vorbau einen durchmesser von 25,4 cm haben muss. *schäm*

Tapatalk @ SE Xperia X10 Mini Pro


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. Mai 2011)

Hopi schrieb:


> und ein Depo heilt schneller als ein Knochen



Das kann man so pauschal nicht sagen, denn das hängt von der Zusammensetzung des Depots, resp. von der Art des Knochenbruches ab


----------



## Hopi (20. Mai 2011)

ramrod1708 schrieb:


> Sorry, verschrieben. Meinte natürlich das der Vorbau einen durchmesser von 25,4 cm haben muss. *schäm*
> 
> Tapatalk @ SE Xperia X10 Mini Pro



haben die meisten CC Bikes! Aber das kann dir doch egal sein, sollte ja ein Lenker am Rad verbaut sein, wenn Du es kaufst


----------



## ramrod1708 (20. Mai 2011)

Ich brauch doch ein höheren Vorbau für meine jetzige alte Krücke.

Tapatalk @ SE Xperia X10 Mini Pro


----------



## Hopi (20. Mai 2011)

wahltho schrieb:


> Das kann man so pauschal nicht sagen, denn das hängt von der Zusammensetzung des Depots, resp. von der Art des Knochenbruches ab



Ich kaufe nur unterbewertete Titel (ergo Banken) Du weißt doch Nutten und Banken wird es immer geben  Aktien für Nutten habe ich noch nicht gefunden.


----------



## mzaskar (20. Mai 2011)

Uhs BEate gab es doch und der Ralf Schu.... hatte doch auch mal für solche Aktien gezeichnet


----------



## Hopi (20. Mai 2011)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Uhs BEate gab es doch und der Ralf Schu.... hatte doch auch mal für solche Aktien gezeichnet




Das ist doch nur Porno usw. ich meine die Tanten die für die HMI und andere Konzerne im Einsatz sind und waren


----------



## mzaskar (20. Mai 2011)

achso, ich schlage es mal den I-Bankern vor


----------



## Hopi (20. Mai 2011)

mzaskar schrieb:


> achso, ich schlage es mal den I-Bankern vor



Da kommt doch nur wieder so ein schwindliger Fond raus, nee nee ich will direkt im Markt investiert sein


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. Mai 2011)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Uhs BEate gab es



 Da gab es am Tag der Börseneinführung auf dem Parkett als Giveaways Marzipanbrüste


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (20. Mai 2011)

Hopi schrieb:


> Da kommt doch nur wieder so ein schwindliger Fond raus, nee nee ich will direkt im Markt investiert sein



ob das der Sabine gefällt


----------



## ramrod1708 (20. Mai 2011)

Hat eigentlich einer ne Ahnung wieviel Höhenmeter der Berger Hang hat. Also von unten beim Hessen Center bis oben zur Berger Warte?

Tapatalk @ SE Xperia X10 Mini Pro


----------



## Hopi (20. Mai 2011)

mzaskar schrieb:


> ob das der Sabine gefällt



geh ich mit Blessing in die Kiste nur weil ich in der Coba investiert bin  Du weißt doch "never **** the company"


----------



## mzaskar (20. Mai 2011)

Ahh, ok, obwohl Sabine kann ja dann in die Chippendales investieren


----------



## mzaskar (20. Mai 2011)

so, jetzt ist Frei-Tag  

RAS Connection tut nicht mehr


----------



## Hopi (20. Mai 2011)

ramrod1708 schrieb:


> Hat eigentlich einer ne Ahnung wieviel Höhenmeter der Berger Hang hat. Also von unten beim Hessen Center bis oben zur Berger Warte?
> 
> Tapatalk @ SE Xperia X10 Mini Pro



wenig! warum?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. Mai 2011)

ramrod1708 schrieb:


> Hat eigentlich einer ne Ahnung wieviel Höhenmeter der Berger Hang hat. Also von unten beim Hessen Center bis oben zur Berger Warte?



 Kann ich aber zu Hause auf der Topo nachschauen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. Mai 2011)

mzaskar schrieb:


> so, jetzt ist Frei-Tag



Erstmal ist gleich Mahlzeit!

... mir knurrt schon der Magen, denn das Lachskrustibrötchen liegt schon vier Stunden zurück


----------



## ramrod1708 (20. Mai 2011)

Weil ich den extra fast jeden tag nach der arbeit hochfahre um etwas besser in form zu kommen. 
Würde mich halt mal interessieren. 
Gibts da ne HP wo man sowas nachgucken kann. Oder wo man auch Radwege findet?

Tapatalk @ SE Xperia X10 Mini Pro


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopi (20. Mai 2011)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Ahh, ok, obwohl Sabine kann ja dann in die Chippendales investieren



Wenn Du willst das sie noch mal ein Wort mit dir redet, solltest Du das hier löschen . Du stellst meine Frau gerade als Tusse hin und das kann sie überhaupt nicht ab.


----------



## wissefux (20. Mai 2011)

nur gut, dass es dann in deinem zitat erhalten bleibt 

leute, ich könnt echt :kotz:

gestern nachmittag bekam ich die nachricht, dass mein heiß ersehntes paket mactrade verlassen hat 
hab mich natürlich gleich zwecks verfolgung bei dhl "eingehackt" 
erste massage von dhl dann am späten abend : das ganze wurde irgendwie eingescannt ...
ok, denke ich noch. hast zwar nen halben frei-tag schon mal rausgehandelt, aber dann kannst ja morgen doch ganz normal arbeiten gehen, kommt eh nicht vor samstag ...
dann heute morgen die positive überraschung : da wird auch nachts gearbeitet  also wieder ab in die heia und abwarten.
dann um 7.30 uhr die nächste stufe : verladung auf auslieferfahrzeug erfolgt ...
nun schlägt man sich den ganzen morgen vor der glotze rum und das gelbe auto kommt einfach nicht um die ecke 
jetzt sitz ich völlig gefrusted im büro und werde nachher die rote karte im briefkasten schon von weitem schimmern sehen. supi  wahrscheinlich liegt sie jetzt schon drin


----------



## mzaskar (20. Mai 2011)

hmm, mein Beileid .....

@ Hopi


----------



## Hopi (20. Mai 2011)

fux, ich will ja nichts sagen, aber das hört sich schon sehr nach Sucht an bei dir


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. Mai 2011)

****Bäuerchen****

Heute gab's mal wieder Pasta Bolo, zwei Beilagensalate und zum Dessert meinen absoluten Favorit: Eine sehr leckere rote Grütze mit Vanillesauce 

... zum doppelten Espresso danach wurden dann noch zwei Duplos vernascht


----------



## Lucafabian (20. Mai 2011)

wahltho schrieb:


> ****Bäuerchen****



anstandsloses pack!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (20. Mai 2011)

Hopi schrieb:


> fux, ich will ja nichts sagen, aber das hört sich schon sehr nach Sucht an bei dir



na ja, ich warte schon seit 2 wochen drauf und heute abend hätte ich prima zeit gehabt, das ding einzurichten. hat eben nicht sollen sein. oder es passiert noch ein wunder und dhl kommt erst nach 16.00 uhr heute ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. Mai 2011)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xp6l59mZojM"]YouTube        - âªzarah leander ich weiss es wird einmal ein wunder geschehnâ¬â[/nomedia]


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. Mai 2011)

wissefux schrieb:


> ... und werde nachher die rote karte im briefkasten schon von weitem schimmern sehen.



Obwohl auf den roten Karten grundsätzlich "Nicht heute" angekreuzt ist, sind die nichtzugestellten Pakete i.d.R. schon am späten Nachmittag im Postladen abholbereit 

... einfach mal probieren


----------



## wissefux (20. Mai 2011)

so, wieder daheim und keine rote karte. geht da noch was ?
schon klingelts ... hermes bringt klamotten für die nachbarin


----------



## wissefux (20. Mai 2011)

ein blick in die paketverfolgung verrät : zustellversuch um 11:54 gescheitert.
aber es erfolgt ein 2. zustellversuch  hoffentlich noch heute ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. Mai 2011)

Wieder an zwei Rohloffs Ölwechsel gemacht und zudem am Touren-MTB neue Reifen montiert


----------



## ratte (20. Mai 2011)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Ahh, ok, obwohl Sabine kann ja dann in die Chippendales investieren


:kotz:


mzaskar schrieb:


> @ Hopi


Und Du meinst das reicht?


----------



## wissefux (20. Mai 2011)

hätte ja nie gedacht, dass mir die rote karte lieber gewesen wäre als ein 2. zustellversuch 
heute kommt bestimmt keiner mehr und wenn ich den morgen wieder verpasse, kann ich bis montag warten


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. Mai 2011)

Welcher Zustelldienst ist es denn?

Ist es wirklich DHL? Da gibt es nämlich in der Regel gleich die rote Karte.

UPS/DPD kommen Samstag eh nicht.


----------



## wissefux (20. Mai 2011)

dhl. normal lass ich an packstation liefern. das machen die bei solchen wertvollen sendungen aber wohl nicht.
und einen 2. zustellversuch kenn ich auch nur von anderen. bei dhl gabs bisher immer gleich ein kärtchen, da wird auch nix bei den nachbarn abgegeben so wie hermes vorhin es bei mir getan hat ...

schade um die mit warten verplemperte zeit ... to be continued ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. Mai 2011)

Sowas nervt, ich kenn' das auch


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. Mai 2011)

Gn8


----------



## mzaskar (20. Mai 2011)

ratte schrieb:


> :kotz:
> Und Du meinst das reicht?


----------



## ratte (20. Mai 2011)

Na gut.
Beim nächsten Mal lasse ich aber den Hopi auf Dich los.


----------



## wissefux (21. Mai 2011)

moin
neuer tag, mehr glück oder gleiches pech


----------



## ramrod1708 (21. Mai 2011)

Nehmen den deine Nachbarn nix für dich an?
Ansonsten mach doch nen Babber an die Klingel: Bitte beim Nachbarn abgeben


----------



## wissefux (21. Mai 2011)

klar, aber dhl gibt nix dem nachbarn  hab ich zumindest bei uns noch nicht erlebt. für das paket braucht es zudem ein autogramm des bestellers, eventuell sogar mit perso. ich werds hoffentlich bald erleben 

das mit dem 2. zustellversuch ist mir jetzt aber auch neu ...

countdown läuft, denke mal, dass es ab 09.00 uhr spannend wird ... ich bin bereit


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. Mai 2011)

Moin 

Go Fux Go!


----------



## mzaskar (21. Mai 2011)

na, ich drück dir mal die Daumen 

Ich merke gerade, ist man ein iPad gewöhnt, ist so ein 13" MBP recht sperrig im Bett


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. Mai 2011)

Gegen was sperrt es sich denn?


----------



## wissefux (21. Mai 2011)

go dhl go 
"hoch auf dem gelben wa-agen ..."


----------



## wissefux (21. Mai 2011)

wahrscheinlich ist es eifersüchtig auf das ipad


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. Mai 2011)

wissefux schrieb:


> hoch auf dem gelben wa-agen ...



Wer war'? Wer hat's gesungen?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. Mai 2011)

wahltho schrieb:


> Wer war'? Wer hat's gesungen?



Ich erinnere mich noch genau an den legendären Auftritt bei Wim Thoelke


----------



## wissefux (21. Mai 2011)

walter scheel 

klick


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (21. Mai 2011)

neue message von dhl : seit 07:02 befindet sich die sendung erneut im zustellwagen, der aus ff-höchst kommt ...

mal was ganz anderes ...

thema fluglärm : fällt eigentlich niemanden auf, dass es in den letzten monaten seit der erneuten routen-umlegung lauter bei uns im vordertaunus geworden ist


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. Mai 2011)

Nö


----------



## wissefux (21. Mai 2011)

es kommt näher : grade wurde was für mich in der packstation am alten aldi eingeliefert


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. Mai 2011)

Die Spannung steigt ins Unerträgliche  

Ölwechsel an Speedhub #5 und #6 auch erledigt


----------



## wissefux (21. Mai 2011)

er ist da !!! 
und wieder was zu dhl gelernt : mo-do gibts die karte und fr die 2. chance


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. Mai 2011)

wissefux schrieb:


> er ist da !!!



Na dann viel Spass 



wissefux schrieb:


> und wieder was zu dhl gelernt : mo-do gibts die karte und fr die 2. chance



Good 2 know


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. Mai 2011)

Und wo bleibt der erste Post mit dem neuen MBP?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. Mai 2011)

ramrod1708 schrieb:


> Hat eigentlich einer ne Ahnung wieviel Höhenmeter der Berger Hang hat. Also von unten beim Hessen Center bis oben zur Berger Warte?



Ca. 100hm


----------



## wissefux (21. Mai 2011)

wahltho schrieb:


> Und wo bleibt der erste Post mit dem neuen MBP?



keine zeit ... gestern wäre zeit gewesen. bisher hats nur zum aufladen gereicht ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. Mai 2011)

A. und ich hatten noch Zeit für eine schnelle, aber sehr schöne Runde über nfh, Romberg, Eichkopf, Atzelberg & Rosser


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ramrod1708 (21. Mai 2011)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ca. 100hm



Danke. 

Das ist doch schon einmal ein anfang, wenn ich den fast jedesmal nach der Arbeit hochfahre, oder?


----------



## mzaskar (21. Mai 2011)

jepp , immer hoch den Hügel


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. Mai 2011)

Gute Nacht


----------



## ramrod1708 (21. Mai 2011)

mzaskar schrieb:


> jepp , immer hoch den Hügel



Jaja, mach dich nur lustig.  Ich bin aber stolz auf mich. 
Jeder hat mal klein angefangen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. Mai 2011)

Moin


----------



## ramrod1708 (22. Mai 2011)

Gude!


----------



## wissefux (22. Mai 2011)

moin.

datenübernahme mbp läuft. es geht voran 
eigentlich sollte man beim dem wetter ja biken gehen aber irgendwie hab ich grad andere prios


----------



## mzaskar (22. Mai 2011)

hier regnet es *grmpf* gerade das zweirädrige aus der Garage geschoben, da hat es doch tatsächlich angefangen zu regnen, eigentlich sollte das erst am Nachmittag der Fall sein .... Auch kein Verlass mehr auf dein Wetterfrosch ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. Mai 2011)

wissefux schrieb:


> eigentlich sollte man beim dem wetter ja biken gehen aber irgendwie hab ich grad andere prios



Ich auch 

... Steuererklärung abgeben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (22. Mai 2011)

oh, da sagst du was .....


----------



## wissefux (22. Mai 2011)

tatatataaaaaaa : der 1. mbp post


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. Mai 2011)

Und ich habe das erste Windoof-Programm entdeckt, das nicht korrekt unter Parallels funzt: Das Elster-Modul des Wiso-Steuersparbuchs 

Zum Glück hat A. noch ein natives Windoof-Laptop


----------



## wissefux (22. Mai 2011)

nee oder? nur wegen elster brauche ich win 
aber ich mache elsterformular ohne wiso. im nächsten jahrwird sichs weisen ...


----------



## ramrod1708 (22. Mai 2011)

Gerade zurück von einer schönen 34 Km Radtour am Main entlang. 

So, nun in die neue Wohnung und weiter streichen. *grmpf*


----------



## --bikerider-- (22. Mai 2011)

uiui... Alde; Feldi;Eichkopf; Atzel Rossert; heim........

ich bin fix und foxi....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. Mai 2011)

fbh meldet einen beginnenden Weltuntergang.


----------



## wissefux (22. Mai 2011)

wahltho schrieb:


> fbh meldet einen beginnenden Weltuntergang.



der war doch schon für gestern, 18.00 uhr von so nem prediger angekündigt 

so, mein  hat jetzt auch spaß am mbp, nachdem mir das vergrößern auf 46 " gelungen ist 
jetzt heißt es wohl weiter investiern in kabellose tastatur + maus und am ende hab ich weder mein mbp noch meinen tv


----------



## ratte (22. Mai 2011)

Wie beginnender Weltuntergang?
Wieso zeiht das alles immer an Liederbach vorbei?  Zumindest musste ich immer noch gießen. 
Im Odenwald war das Wochenende auch nix, erst kurz vor Frankfurt ein ordentlciher Schauer.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. Mai 2011)

wissefux schrieb:


> und am ende hab ich weder mein mbp noch meinen tv



... klingt irgendwie wie die Geschichte Deines iPhones


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. Mai 2011)

wissefux schrieb:


> der war doch schon für gestern, 18.00 uhr von so nem prediger angekündigt



Und viel wieder mal aus 

Erst die Leute heiss machen, dass es endlich mal so richtig Action gibt und dann passiert nix 



ratte schrieb:


> Wie beginnender Weltuntergang?



Hat auch in fbh bisher bei Weitem nicht so viel runtergemacht, wie ursprünglich von den Wetterfröschen angequakt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. Mai 2011)

Gute Nacht 

Katzen beschäftigen macht müde


----------



## ramrod1708 (23. Mai 2011)

Moinsen

Meine Fresse hab ich nen Muskelkater! 
Erstmal Magnesium reinpfeifen und dann weiter renovieren gehen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. Mai 2011)

Guten Morgen 

Neue Konkurrenz für den Fux


----------



## wissefux (23. Mai 2011)

moin moin.
konkurrenz nicht wirklich. bin heute so spät weil ich noch bis 17:00 ne sitzung hab 
will ja nicht das arbeitszeitgesetz brechen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. Mai 2011)

wissefux schrieb:


> ... bin heute so spät weil ich noch bis 17:00 ne sitzung hab



 Der Fux muss 'ne echte Nachtschicht machen  



wissefux schrieb:


> ...will ja nicht das arbeitsgesetz brechen



Das hängt wiederum davon ab, ob Du Deinen Vorgesetzten ärgern willst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (23. Mai 2011)

Guten Morgen ihr Lieben


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. Mai 2011)

Guten Morgen Du Lieber


----------



## ramrod1708 (23. Mai 2011)

Wieso Konkurenz?
Och, da kann ich noch krassere Zeiten bieten. 
Entweder Nachtschichten oder wenn ich Frühschicht habe -> 3:00 Aufstehen!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. Mai 2011)

Da ist der Fux dann definitiv chancenlos


DSK - Famous last Words


----------



## wissefux (23. Mai 2011)

schichtler zählt net


----------



## ramrod1708 (23. Mai 2011)

Warum???


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. Mai 2011)

Ich überleg' meine Jura F90 durch eine DeLonghi ESAM 6700 EX2 zu ersetzen.


----------



## Hopi (23. Mai 2011)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich überleg' meine Jura F90 durch eine DeLonghi ESAM 6700 EX2 zu ersetzen.



Warum?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. Mai 2011)

Wesentlich einfachere Zubereitung von Latte/Cappu, leichtere Reinigung (im Gegensatz zur Jura ist die Brüheinheit bei der DeLonghi herausnehmbar), die Brüheinheit der Jura fängt schon wieder an Mucken zu machen, obwohl ich sie voer 1 1/2 Jahren erst komplett getauscht habe, die Jura ist mittlerweile fast 6 Jahre alt, usw. und so fort....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (23. Mai 2011)

nimm Siemens


----------



## Hopi (23. Mai 2011)

wie viel Late ziehst Du in der Stunde? Ich frag nur aus dem Grund weil Du die Milchschäumsysteme immer endlos reinigen musst, dass lohnt meist nur im Büro, wenn da 4-5 pro Stunde gezogen werden. 


Warum kaufst Du dir nicht einen Siebträger? Da bekommst Du wenigstens mal einen richtigen Espresso und das reinigen dauert keine 2 Minuten. Die Dampflanze verzeiht es einem einem auch eher mal wenn sie nicht am selben Tag gereinigt wird.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. Mai 2011)

DeLonghi gefällt mir besser, insb. auch in Bezug auf die Integration des Milchbehälters und des automatischen Reinigungssystems.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. Mai 2011)

Hopi schrieb:


> wie viel Late ziehst Du in der Stunde? Ich frag nur aus dem Grund weil Du die Milchschäumsysteme immer endlos reinigen musst, dass lohnt meist nur im Büro, wenn da 4-5 pro Stunde gezogen werden.



DeLonghi hat ein sehr gutes Schnellreinigungssystem, was auch bei wenigen Bezügen gut und schnell funzt.



Hopi schrieb:


> Warum kaufst Du dir nicht einen Siebträger? Da bekommst Du wenigstens mal einen richtigen Espresso und das reinigen dauert keine 2 Minuten. Die Dampflanze verzeiht es einem einem auch eher mal wenn sie nicht am selben Tag gereinigt wird.



Kein Interesse ich möchte in jedem Falle wieder einen Vollautomaten


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. Mai 2011)

Jetzt aber erstmal Mahltzeit!

... habe schliesslich noch ein paar Stunden Zeit für die Amazon Prime Bestellung


----------



## mzaskar (23. Mai 2011)

geht gut 

http://www.ciao.de/Nespresso_Aeroccino_Milchaufschaumer__2251473

Naja, aber der Fürst hat seine Wahl ja schon getroffen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (23. Mai 2011)

mosche...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. Mai 2011)

Tach auch


----------



## mzaskar (23. Mai 2011)

Hmm lecker schweizer Poulet mit Ernusssosse  und Wok Gemüse ... danach noch Timarisu mit frischen Erdbeeren 

Böööörrrrrrpppp


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. Mai 2011)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Böööörrrrrrpppp



anstandsloses pack! 

**** Bäuerchen!!!****


----------



## mzaskar (23. Mai 2011)

weisst doch bein Helviten ist man immer gegen die Monarchie


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. Mai 2011)

Ja, ja die Schweizer: Ein aufsässiges Bergvolk, das österreichische Landvögte erschiesst


----------



## mzaskar (23. Mai 2011)

und die Häuser anzündet


----------



## Hopi (23. Mai 2011)

macht ihr hier wieder Heimatkunde


----------



## Cynthia (23. Mai 2011)

Hopi schrieb:


> macht ihr hier wieder Heimatkunde



Nein, Vergangenheitsbewältigung.  Der Aufstand hat sich gelohnt!!!


----------



## mzaskar (23. Mai 2011)

btw, nur noch ein paar Tage 

und dann ===>


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. Mai 2011)

Ich freue mich für Dich 

Dieses Jahr klappt bei A. und mir auf Grund der terminlichen Gegebenheiten leider nur 1 x SF


----------



## mzaskar (23. Mai 2011)

Aber das einemal wird eine neue Er- respektive Befahrung 


Juhu ich freue mich


----------



## mzaskar (23. Mai 2011)

Entspannung auf dem Balkon 

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-9kFqC78wWA"]YouTube        - âªhans sÃÂ¶llner marijuana fÃÂ¼rn herrn zimmermannâ¬â[/nomedia]


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. Mai 2011)

Der Fürst hat dann noch mit einem seiner edlen Rösser aus dem Gestüte Nicolai den Hochtaunus beritten 

Diese edlen Rösser lieben es einfach, auf den Trails so richtig hart rangenommen zu werden und blühen dabei förmlich auf


----------



## mzaskar (23. Mai 2011)

Das stimmt, je härter desto lieber


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. Mai 2011)

Some like it hard


----------



## mzaskar (23. Mai 2011)

nun muss ich noch hart werden .... sonst wird das Potenzial nicht abgerufen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. Mai 2011)

Nur die Harten kommen in den Garten


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. Mai 2011)

Ich bin jetzt platt, also GN8 Ihr Lieben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (23. Mai 2011)

gn8


----------



## mzaskar (23. Mai 2011)

Moin ...  ach nee

's Nächtle


----------



## ramrod1708 (23. Mai 2011)

Bin dann auch mal im bettchen. 
Morgen muss ich los und die Arbeitsplatte für unsers Neue Küche in Auftrag geben gehen. 

@waltho: Wie kann ich das mit den Höhenmetern selber rauskriegen?


----------



## mzaskar (23. Mai 2011)

es git Topo Karten von Frankfurt und umgebung, da kannst du anhand der Höhenlinien das ablesen .... mehr oder weniger genau. Dann gibt e noch etliche Fahrrad Computer, Uhren, GPS etc. die Höhenmeter messen können ....


----------



## ramrod1708 (23. Mai 2011)

Und wo bekomme ich sowas her? Oder gibts die nur zu Kaufen?


----------



## mzaskar (23. Mai 2011)

kaufen  

oder maps.google.com oder hier


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (23. Mai 2011)

oder Schätzen ....

Frankfurt in der mittleren Höhe (Nibelungen Allee) liegt bei etwa 150 m ü NN der Feldberg bei ca. 881 m ü NN. Also kannst du aus FRA heraus bis zum Feldberg Plateau ca 730 hm machen


----------



## mzaskar (23. Mai 2011)

beim nächsten Taunus mit dem Bike Besuch möchte ich bitte hier hin


----------



## mzaskar (24. Mai 2011)

Ist dem so 

bei dem Biowahn ist es schon möglich, oder


----------



## ramrod1708 (24. Mai 2011)

mzaskar schrieb:


> kaufen
> 
> oder maps.google.com oder hier



Danke 

Achso: Moinsen


----------



## wissefux (24. Mai 2011)

moin
sagg :d


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. Mai 2011)

Guten Morgen 



mzaskar schrieb:


> beim nächsten Taunus mit dem Bike Besuch möchte ich bitte hier hin



Gerne, Altenhöfe & Goldgrube an der Hohemark hat der Fürst im Standardprogramm


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. Mai 2011)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Ist dem so



Da diese Bakterien in den Därmen von (tierischen) Rindviechern nisten und bei biologischem Anbau Gülle zum Düngen verwendet wird, ist dies momentan einen Vermutung. Man weiss es aber nicht genau.


----------



## mzaskar (24. Mai 2011)

Moin moin  

Der Süden hat einen Brummschädel  nach spontaner Balkonparty mit den Nachbarn viel das Aufstehen heute sehr schwer


----------



## wissefux (24. Mai 2011)

plausche jetzt mal hier weiter wegen der eisenspitze, um den thread da oben nicht zu zerplauschen 

heute abend wirds schon nix, hab grad nen anderen auftrag meiner erzeuger bekommen : steuer machen  da hat  keinen zweck 

also komm ich vielleicht morgen nachmittag für einen kürzeren trip mal zum mannstein ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. Mai 2011)

Falls die Spitze wirklich fest verankert sein sollte, dann sollten eine kleine Schaufel, Eisensäge und evtl. ein kleines Brettchen das Problem fixen: Eisenspitze freilegen, möglichst tief absägen und dann sicherheitshalber noch ein kleines Brettchen drüber und wieder Erde drüber.

Falls sie im Fels stecken sollte möglichst glatt absägen und ggf. noch mit einer Feile die Kanten entschärfen.

Meine Präferenz wäre heute eindeutig Hochtaunus. Insofern würde ich wohl auch nicht dazu kommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dschugaschwili (24. Mai 2011)

rotor 160mm


----------



## mzaskar (24. Mai 2011)

Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
nur eine kurze Mitteilung: Für den Großraum Frankfurt liegt eine Störung des Telefonnetzes vor, daher sind wir telefonisch derzeit leider nicht erreichbar. Die Störung kann noch weitere 24 Stunden andauern.​


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. Mai 2011)

16:00 Uhr vierrädriger Abritt EB
16:15 Uhr Ankunft fbh
16:30 Uhr zweirädriger Abritt in den Hochtaunus

Der Fürst hat dann noch einen sehr schönen & langen Streifzug auf seinen Lieblings-Trails im Hochtaunus unternommen 

Es ist immer wieder herrlich, wie wenig unter der Woche im Hochtaunus los ist


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. Mai 2011)

... jetzt ist der Fürst platt und gegen 05:30 Uhr wird die senile Bettflucht wieder zuschlagen, daher GN8


----------



## dschugaschwili (25. Mai 2011)

ich hab auch einen schönen & langen... mittagsschlaf gemacht.


----------



## wissefux (25. Mai 2011)

morsche


----------



## wissefux (25. Mai 2011)

verflixt, warum ist es wieder so kalt da draussen :frost:


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. Mai 2011)

Moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. Mai 2011)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... jetzt ist der Fürst platt und gegen 05:30 Uhr wird die senile Bettflucht wieder zuschlagen, daher GN8



... sag' ich doch: Schaue auf den Wecker und es ist genau 05:30 Uhr 

Die Kombination von seniler Bettflucht & 2 Katzen ist wirklich tödlich für den Schlaf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (25. Mai 2011)

Moin moin, jammer nichtumgekehrt ist schlimmer


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. Mai 2011)

trickn0l0gy schrieb:


> Vorsicht, ist eine alte Fliegerbombe.





wahltho schrieb:


> Nö - Ich hab' gehört, die seien schon längst alle geborgen und auf der Feldberg DH verbuddelt worden





trickn0l0gy schrieb:


> Die hab ich schon alle als Absprung genutzt. *Fetzt gut! *



Rest in Pieces!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. Mai 2011)

DeLonghi ist bestellt


----------



## Hopi (25. Mai 2011)

wahltho schrieb:


> DeLonghi ist bestellt



Na dann kannst Du ja bald deine Cafebar aufmachen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. Mai 2011)

... lieber 'nen Coffee Shop  

Ich glaub' ich hole mir noch mal schnell einen Kaffee, bevor es in dem Helm-Fred nebenan so richtig los geht


----------



## wissefux (25. Mai 2011)

magic mouse bestellt 
in zukunft wird von der couch aus auf 46" gesurft 
jetzt geh ich auch mal ins kino nebenan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. Mai 2011)

Irgendwie scheint die Vorstellung schon zu Ende zu sein


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. Mai 2011)

wissefux schrieb:


> in zukunft wird von der couch aus auf 46 Zoll gesurft



 Krass - Da kommen die Ponos sicher gestochen scharf rüber


----------



## wissefux (25. Mai 2011)

so, airport express netz steht. hat tatsächlich erst nach abschalten des alten funktioniert. danke wahltho für den tipp 

habs aber auch nochmal von grund auf neu konfiguriert und da auch andere einstellungen ausprobiert, z.b. verwenden als "bridge". jetzt funkts


----------



## ratte (25. Mai 2011)

wissefux schrieb:


> so, airport express netz steht.


Warst Du nicht derjenige, der sich über steigenden Fluglärm beschwert hat. Und jetzt baust Du Dein eigenes Netz auf.


----------



## wissefux (25. Mai 2011)

habe ein bestehendes wlan lediglich erweitert 
das ding heißt zwar airport, hat aber doch nix mit dem flughafen zu tun und macht auch keinen lärm 
verstehe den zusammenhang nicht, außer den vom anglistischen wortstamm


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. Mai 2011)

Gute Nacht


----------



## ratte (25. Mai 2011)

Och menno, keiner versteht micht. 


wissefux schrieb:


> das ding heißt zwar airport, hat aber doch nix mit dem flughafen zu tun und macht auch keinen lärm


Sollte bei den bisherigen Ausführungen auch jeder verstanden haben. 


> ... anglistischen wortstamm


Genau das. Las sich irgendwie wie Flughafen-Netz/Ausbau. 
Okay, nicht witzig. 

Dann verkrümel ich mich jetzt besser.
Gute Nacht.


----------



## mzaskar (25. Mai 2011)

La Li Lu nur der Mann im Mond schaut zu ......


----------



## wissefux (26. Mai 2011)

moin. nicht weinen, ratte  alles wird gut. zumindest mein airport ausbau war erfolgreich. jetzt bekommen vielleicht die nachbarn ein paar funkstrahlen mehr ab 

was mach ich nu ? heute mittag soll es gewittern, in sämtlichen wetter apps ist davon nix zu sehen. dagegen sprechen die vorhersagen der alten medien radio & tv 
nehm ich doch mal lieber 4 reifen und den faradingsbums käfig drum herum ....


----------



## mzaskar (26. Mai 2011)

Guten Morgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. Mai 2011)

Moin 

Heute Mal später!


----------



## Hopi (26. Mai 2011)

moin Kinners


----------



## mzaskar (26. Mai 2011)

tach ihr (alten) sägge


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. Mai 2011)

DeLonghi wurde schon zugestellt


----------



## wissefux (26. Mai 2011)

amzon ist extrem fix, wenn es direkt von amazon kommt 
erwarte heute die magic mouse in die packstation


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. Mai 2011)

wissefux schrieb:


> amzon ist extrem fix, wenn es direkt von amazon kommt



Amazon Prime ist goil 

Diesmals aber ausnahmsweise nicht Amazon. Ich habe bei Comtech bestellt, weil die über 10% günstiger waren.


----------



## wissefux (26. Mai 2011)

wahltho schrieb:


> Amazon Prime ist goil



liefern die noch am gleichen tag


----------



## Hopi (26. Mai 2011)

Kaffee für alle  Wahltho gibt einen aus


----------



## wissefux (26. Mai 2011)

wissefux schrieb:


> liefern die noch am gleichen tag



ne, auch erst am nächsten tag. außer dem fehlenden mindestbestellwert erkenne ich da jetzt keinen signifikanten vorteil für mich ...

kommt das auch am nächsten tag, wenn man abends um 23.59 uhr noch bestellt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. Mai 2011)

wissefux schrieb:


> ne, auch erst am nächsten tag. außer dem fehlenden mindestbestellwert erkenne ich da jetzt keinen signifikanten vorteil für mich ...



1. Alle Amazon Prime, die  bis 17:30 Uhr bestellt wurden, werden garantiert am nächsten Tag ausgeliefert (das ist ansonsten nicht garantiert).
2. 5 Euro pro Artikel Expressversandkosten und Du kannst noch bis 20:00 Uhr bestellen und/oder bekommst es am nächsten Tag bis 12:00 Uhr geliefert.
3. 1x 35 Euro pro Jahr und ansonsten kein versandkostenfreier Mindestbestelltwert (das ist das, was du meintest). Ich bestelle auch oft nur Sachen für ein paar Euro, da ich fast ausschliesslich Online einkaufe (inkl. Blurays, DVDs, CDs & Katzenstreu).


----------



## mzaskar (26. Mai 2011)

Ich nehme Latte Macciato bitte  mit einem Zucker


----------



## wissefux (26. Mai 2011)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... & Katzenstreu



das habe ich mir auch schon überlegt. aber 2-3 x 20 kg machen sich irgendwie weder gut in den fächern der packstation noch anschließend am lenker, wenn ich es mit dem rad auf dem heimweg abhole


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. Mai 2011)

... Du musst mal schauen, es gibt bei Amazon bei Tierfutter, etc. sogar einen signifikanten Rabatt bei regelmässiger Abnahme der Produkte


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. Mai 2011)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Ich nehme Latte Macciato bitte  mit einem Zucker



Sorry, aber um Deine Latte musst Du Dich schon selber kümmern 


... vllt. hilft Zucker draufstreuen ja


----------



## wissefux (26. Mai 2011)

tja, ausgerechnet heute scheint es mit der lieferung am nächsten tag mal nicht zu klappen 

mit amazon prime wäre das nicht passiert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. Mai 2011)

Naja insgesamt dann doch eher Luxusprobleme 

Ich fahr' gleich mal heim, die Delonghi einweihen


----------



## mzaskar (26. Mai 2011)

Ich nehm einen kurzen schwarzen  das mit der Latte schaffe ich schon


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. Mai 2011)

Die Delonghi ESAM 6700 EX2 war die richtige Wahl.

1. Sieht gut aus im Edelstahl-Outlook.
2. Ist sehr gut verarbeitet.
3. Einfach zu bedienen und gut zu reinigen.
4. Den Kaffeetest (Espresso, Cappu, Latte) hat sie mit Bravour bestanden.
5. Genial einfach ist das Milchsystem mit der Schnellreinigung. Da ist auch ein einzelner Kaffee mit Milch ein Problem.

Wech mit der Jura


----------



## Hopi (26. Mai 2011)

Komm wir machen eine Espresso Battle  meine Brühbox gegen dein Hightech Brüher


----------



## ratte (26. Mai 2011)

wahltho schrieb:


> Da ist auch ein einzelner Kaffee mit Milch kein Problem.


Ansonsten würde ich die Jura noch nicht entsorgen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. Mai 2011)

Wer Tippfehler findet darf sie behalten  

Die Jura wird natürlich vertickert und nicht entsorgt 



Hopi schrieb:


> Komm wir machen eine Espresso Battle  meine Brühbox gegen dein Hightech Brüher



Ne lass' mal stecken, das wäre genauso sinnlos und würde ebenso ergebnislos enden, wie unsere Diskussionen zum Thema Rohloff vs. Getriebeschaltung und dafür ist mir meine Zeit zu schade 

By the way: Ich habe nie behauptet, dass der Vollautomat besseren Kaffee macht, als ein Siebbrüher. Es sind andere Gründe, die dazu führen, dass für uns nur ein Vollautomat in Frage kommt 

Ich habe von Dt Swiss eine E-Mail bekommen, dass Gabel & Dämpfer schon fertig sind - Eine Woche für die Revision das ist Top 

Gute Nacht


----------



## wissefux (27. Mai 2011)

moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. Mai 2011)

moin moin


----------



## mzaskar (27. Mai 2011)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich habe von Dt Swiss eine E-Mail bekommen, dass Gabel & Dämpfer schon fertig sind - Eine Woche für die Revision das ist Top
> 
> Gute Nacht



Und da sog noch einer, die Schweizer sind langsam 

Guten Morgen an alle Sieb, voll, halb, manuell oder anderswie Brüher


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. Mai 2011)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Und da sog noch einer, die Schweizer sind langsam



Ein leicht gewagter Rückschluss, da es ja das deutsche Service Center von DT Swiss war  

Angenehm überrascht bin ich auch über den Preis: Komplettrevision von Gabel und Dämpfer für 133 Euro.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. Mai 2011)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Guten Morgen an alle Sieb, voll, halb, manuell oder anderswie Brüher



Auf das sie sich nicht verbrühen mögen!


----------



## mzaskar (27. Mai 2011)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ein leicht gewagter Rückschluss, da es ja das deutsche Service Center von DT Swiss war
> 
> Angenehm überrascht bin ich auch über den Preis: Komplettrevision von Gabel und Dämpfer für 133 Euro.



Das hört sich gut an  Bin ich mal leicht, baue ich mir auch ein Leichtrad und da kommt dann auch eine Leichtgabel und ein Leichtdämpfer ran  SO ein Nicolai Helius AC wäre eine gute Basis  

Ok, ich träume, aber das darf man ja 

Achja, heute ist halber Frei-Tag, dann wird gepackt und in der Nacht oder am morgigen Morgen geht es durch das grosse Loch in den Bergen immer nach Süden, bis das Wasser kommt. Dort geht es dann rechts ab bis hier 





PS: Dann bin ich 2 Wochen Kapselbrüher


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. Mai 2011)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Ok, ich träume, aber das darf man ja



Ich hab' die Entwicklungen bei Nicolai jetzt länger nicht verfolgt und gestern festgestellt, dass es jetzt wohl das Nucleon AM gibt  



mzaskar schrieb:


> PS: Dann bin ich 2 Wochen Kapselbrüher



 Die hatten wir vorhin ganz vergessen


----------



## mzaskar (27. Mai 2011)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich hab' die Entwicklungen bei Nicolai jetzt länger nicht verfolgt und gestern festgestellt, dass es jetzt wohl das Nucleon AM gibt


 
Aber ein ganz schöner Klotz ...... Denke mal für den Alltag too much


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. Mai 2011)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Aber ein ganz schöner Klotz ...... Denke mal für den Alltag too much



Das relativiert sich ganz stark, wenn man berücksichtigt, was in dem Gewicht schon alles mitberücksichtigt ist


----------



## mzaskar (27. Mai 2011)

hmmm, da hast du evtl. recht ..... und das Gewicht ist in der mitte ..... und nicht am hinteren Ende


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. Mai 2011)

Wer findet die Unterschiede zum Standard-iPhone


----------



## mzaskar (27. Mai 2011)

es ist nass


----------



## mzaskar (27. Mai 2011)

Urlaub, jetzt wird gepackt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. Mai 2011)

mzaskar schrieb:


> es ist nass



Gaaannnzzz kalt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. Mai 2011)

Gute Nacht 

... und dem Ritter Mzaskar eine gute Reise in die fernen südlichen Gefilde


----------



## wissefux (28. Mai 2011)

moin. gute fahrt und einen schönen urlaub


----------



## mzaskar (28. Mai 2011)

Guten Morgen  ich melde mich dann mal ab


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. Mai 2011)

Moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. Mai 2011)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich hab' die Entwicklungen bei Nicolai jetzt länger nicht verfolgt und gestern festgestellt, dass es jetzt wohl das Nucleon AM gibt





wahltho schrieb:


> Das relativiert sich ganz stark, wenn man berücksichtigt, was in dem Gewicht schon alles mitberücksichtigt ist





mzaskar schrieb:


> hmmm, da hast du evtl. recht ..... und das Gewicht ist in der mitte ..... und nicht am hinteren Ende



Ich glaube ich werde am Montag mal bei Nicolai anrufen, insb. um zu schauen, was da gewichtsmässig bei einem leichten Aufbau geht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (28. Mai 2011)

wann gehts mal nach KH...??


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. Mai 2011)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> wann gehts mal nach KH...??



Evtl. Fr., muss aber erst mit A. reden.

Edit: Gute Nacht


----------



## wissefux (29. Mai 2011)

moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. Mai 2011)

moin moin


----------



## --bikerider-- (29. Mai 2011)

wahltho schrieb:


> Evtl. Fr., muss aber erst mit A. reden.
> 
> Edit: Gute Nacht



ok.. dann nicht für mich 

muss arbeiten...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. Mai 2011)

An welchen Tagen könntest Du denn überhaupt?


----------



## Crazy-Racer (29. Mai 2011)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> wann gehts mal nach KH...??



Donnerstag?


----------



## --bikerider-- (29. Mai 2011)

Donnerstag+ Sonntag


----------



## Crazy-Racer (29. Mai 2011)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> Donnerstag+ Sonntag



willste gleich zweimal nach KH?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. Mai 2011)

Ich rede gleich mal mit A. Do. ist aber schlecht, weil A. und ich da am Vormittag Joga haben 

Wir haben heute mit Urs, Christina & Co. eine sehr schöne Runde im Hochtaunus gedreht:

//Öhlmühlweg/Romberg/Billtalhöhe/Fuchstein/Fuxi/Alder/Lipstempel/Falkensteiner Burg/Königsteiner Burg/Bahn-Trail//

 Schön war's und lustig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (29. Mai 2011)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> willste gleich zweimal nach KH?



warum eig nicht??


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. Mai 2011)

Ich gelobe, das Thema am morgigen Tage unsererseits einer endgültigen Klärung zuzuführen 

Erstmal Gute Nacht


----------



## wissefux (30. Mai 2011)

erstmal gmoin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. Mai 2011)

G. Moin


----------



## ratte (30. Mai 2011)

Frei-tag. 
...und das noch die ganze Woche. 

Nach einem schönen Wochenende im Elsass/Lac Blanc heute ein kurzes Intermezzo daheim mit Radlservice und morgen geht's wieder samt Wohnklo auf Tour.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. Mai 2011)

Viel Spass dabei und weder Hals- noch Beinbruch 

Eine kurze 3-Tage-Woche steht an, schon mal üben für die Altersteilzeit


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. Mai 2011)

So: Nachdem Gabel & Dämpfer heute von der Revision bei DT Swiss zurück gekommen sind, ist das Helius CC wieder komplett & einsatzbereit 

Jetzt gehen Gabel & Dämpfer vom Helius FR zur Revision zu DT Swiss


----------



## Crazy-Racer (30. Mai 2011)

moin! Wie schauts mit KH?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. Mai 2011)

Evtl. Sonntag, ich muss aber morgen noch was abchecken.

Gute Nacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (31. Mai 2011)

moin. heute soll es ja endlich mal feucht werden. bin gespannt ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (31. Mai 2011)

Moin


----------



## wissefux (31. Mai 2011)

3 tropfen (ich hab sie alle gezählt ) gab es in der tat schon heute früh


----------



## Deleted 68955 (31. Mai 2011)

Wo hast Du die denn gezählt?


----------



## --bikerider-- (31. Mai 2011)

soo... 11 Uhr.. Mündliche Abschlussprüfung in FFM-Bornheim...

ab morgen heißt es dann im besten Fall Angestellter  


kein Schüler/Azubirabatt mehr


----------



## Deleted 68955 (31. Mai 2011)

Ich drücke die -en


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ratte (31. Mai 2011)

Viel Erfolg.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (31. Mai 2011)

*KH am Sonntag geht klar *


----------



## wissefux (31. Mai 2011)

wahltho schrieb:


> Wo hast Du die denn gezählt?



auf der windschutzscheibe meines boliden


----------



## Deleted 68955 (31. Mai 2011)

Bereuet Eure Sünden! 

Der Weltuntergang nähert sich von Westen!


----------



## ratte (31. Mai 2011)

Er ist da... 
...und wir wollten gerade einladen. 

Aber wenigstens muss ich nicht mehr Blumen gießen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (31. Mai 2011)

Naja, der Weltuntergang scheint ja schon bald vorüber zu sein 

Wie süss!


----------



## --bikerider-- (31. Mai 2011)

so meine lieben...
ab heute offiziell Kaufmann im Groß- und Außenhandel


----------



## Deleted 68955 (31. Mai 2011)

Glühstrumpf


----------



## --bikerider-- (31. Mai 2011)

wahltho schrieb:


> Glühstrumpf



Danke!

aber was ist denn ein *Glüh*strumpf?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (31. Mai 2011)

wahltho schrieb:


> *KH am Sonntag geht klar *



_Nur damit es nicht überlesen wird _


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (31. Mai 2011)

geht klar
9 Uhr Abfahrt?
oder schon um 8 ?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (31. Mai 2011)

Ich glaube, da würde A. Dich schlachten


----------



## --bikerider-- (31. Mai 2011)




----------



## wissefux (31. Mai 2011)

wahltho schrieb:


> Glühstrumpf



genau


----------



## Deleted 68955 (31. Mai 2011)

Machen wir einen Kompromiss und einigen uns auf 10:00 Uhr Abfahrt in KH


----------



## Deleted 68955 (31. Mai 2011)

Gute Nacht


----------



## wissefux (1. Juni 2011)

moin. regnets oder nicht ...


----------



## --bikerider-- (1. Juni 2011)

10 Uhr Abfahrt in KH klingt wunderbar


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. Juni 2011)

Moin

Ist wohl noch etwas feucht auf der Gasse, aber ansonsten trocken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (1. Juni 2011)

yep. trocken wars. so ists recht. regen auf nacht, trocken am tag


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. Juni 2011)

Interessant


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. Juni 2011)

X - 10 Minuten und dann  fünf Frei-Tage


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. Juni 2011)

Wie schon gestern, gab es heute auch wieder eine ausführliche -Einheit ...

... morgen geht es dann wohl wieder ab in den Taunus 

Gute Nacht


----------



## mzaskar (1. Juni 2011)

Moin


----------



## wissefux (2. Juni 2011)

moin ihr väter und alle die es heute sein wollen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (2. Juni 2011)

schickes filmchen


----------



## --bikerider-- (2. Juni 2011)

wissefux schrieb:


> schickes filmchen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. Juni 2011)

Guten Morgen 



wissefux schrieb:


> moin ihr väter und alle die es heute sein wollen



... oder evtl. auch erst noch werden wollen 

Mzaskar lebt noch 

Ich hatte da schon so meine Zweifel


----------



## mzaskar (2. Juni 2011)

> Mzaskar lebt noch



Aber sicher doch 










und wie


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. Juni 2011)

Die Stelle auf dem 1. Bild kenne ich doch


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. Juni 2011)

Habe dann meine short, but very heavy Taunusrunde absolviert 

Voll war es im Wald, obwohl ich zumeist auf eher abgelegenen Trails unterwegs war, war jede Menge Volk unterwegs


----------



## mzaskar (2. Juni 2011)

Mit Handwägelchen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. Juni 2011)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Mit Handwägelchen



Das überlasse ich den Proleten


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. Juni 2011)

Gute Nacht


----------



## wissefux (3. Juni 2011)

morsche


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (3. Juni 2011)

*hallo, aufwachen*


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. Juni 2011)

Schrei' doch nicht so! 

**Gähn**  

Guten Morgen an diesem Frei-Tag


----------



## wissefux (3. Juni 2011)

gähn doch nicht so, ist schon langweilig genug hier ... von wegen frei-tag ...


----------



## mzaskar (3. Juni 2011)

Was'n für en Lärm so mitten in der Nacht


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. Juni 2011)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... an diesem Frei-Tag



Genauer gesagt der zweite von fünf aufeinanderfolgenden Frei-Tagen


----------



## wissefux (3. Juni 2011)

4 h to go ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. Juni 2011)

_**Bäuerchen**_

Heute gab es lecker Chappi beim Thai 

Apropos Chappi:  Klick!


----------



## --bikerider-- (3. Juni 2011)

Die Wetterprognose für Sonntag ist ja nicht sooo super...

gegen mittag soll es ja heftiger gewittern....


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. Juni 2011)

Yepp - Das Wetter könnte uns einen Strich durch die Rechnung machen 

... nach dem Thai-Chappi erstmal zwei Stunden voll weggeknackt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (3. Juni 2011)

wahltho schrieb:


> Yepp - Das Wetter könnte uns einen Strich durch die Rechnung machen
> 
> ... nach dem Thai-Chappi erstmal zwei Stunden voll weggeknackt



müssen halt bissi flotter fahren...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. Juni 2011)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... , war jede Menge Volk unterwegs





mzaskar schrieb:


> Mit Handwägelchen





wahltho schrieb:


> Das überlasse ich den Proleten



Das kommt dabei rum.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. Juni 2011)

Der Trend zu kleinen, verbrauchsarmen und schadstoffarmen Autos hält in D wirklich ungebrochen an: Klick!  

Gute Nacht


----------



## mzaskar (3. Juni 2011)

Mist, habe keine mehr bekommen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. Juni 2011)

Guten Morgen 

Tja - Auch andere Mütter haben hübsche Töchter


----------



## wissefux (4. Juni 2011)

genau, kannst dich ja am neuen audi r8 cabrio versuchen. 333 stück wirds wohl geben. mußt dich aber sicher auch da beeilen ...

moin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (4. Juni 2011)

wahltho schrieb:


> Das kommt dabei rum.



ich weiß schon, warum ich selten und wenn dann eher ungern mit der bahn fahre. irgendwelche deppen sind da meistens mit im zug ...
traurig traurig sowas


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. Juni 2011)

Genau deshalb meide ich auch den ÖPNV 

... noch mehr meide ich aber Boller- und Einkaufswagen- und deren Mitfahrer am Vatertag 

Nun lasst die Kinder doch mal in Ruhe Krieg spielen


----------



## mzaskar (4. Juni 2011)

Moin Moin ihr Taunusindianer


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. Juni 2011)

A. und ich haben eine schöne trailige Runde durch den Taunus gedreht 

Momentan fühlt man sich klimamässig fast wie in Südfrankreich, lediglich das Savoir Vivre fehlt noch


----------



## mzaskar (4. Juni 2011)

und die Aussicht auf's Meer


----------



## mzaskar (4. Juni 2011)

Link zu einem schönen Film aus dem Tessin, vielleicht sollte ich meine nächsten Bikeferien dort verbringen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. Juni 2011)

Jetzt kommt erstmal ToG


----------



## wissefux (4. Juni 2011)

nö, jetzt kommt endlich mal regen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. Juni 2011)

Na gut, danach kommt aber dann ToG


----------



## Crazy-Racer (4. Juni 2011)

wie schauts mit morgen Kh, trotz der Wetteraussichten riskieren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (4. Juni 2011)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> wie schauts mit morgen Kh, trotz der Wetteraussichten riskieren?



als Alternative wäre auch eine sehr ausgedehnte Taunustour denkbar...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. Juni 2011)

Ich rede nachher mit A., evtl. Ist Taunustour besser,für KH sind bereits ab 11 Uhr Gewitter möglich


----------



## --bikerider-- (4. Juni 2011)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich rede nachher mit A., evtl. Ist Taunustour besser,für KH sind bereits ab 11 Uhr Gewitter möglich



ich denke.. dann kann man KH offiziell absagen...

Taunus....  

können ja morgen früh kurzfristig noch eine Uhrzeit/Treffpunkt ausmachen

( auch abhängig vom Wetter)


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. Juni 2011)

Sehe ich genauso  

Aber es kommen ja jetzt noch mehrere lange w/e's 

Wir schauen einfach, wie es morgen wettermässig in heimatlichen Gefilden ausschaut und verabreden uns dann ggf. für eine Tour hier


----------



## mzaskar (4. Juni 2011)

wahltho schrieb:


> A. und ich haben eine schöne trailige Runde durch den Taunus gedreht
> 
> Momentan fühlt man sich klimamässig fast wie in Südfrankreich, lediglich das Savoir Vivre fehlt noch





mzaskar schrieb:


> und die Aussicht auf's Meer



So Aussicht auf's Meer 


Noch Fragen


----------



## Crazy-Racer (4. Juni 2011)

wenn, ist es wohl eher am Vormittag gut.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. Juni 2011)

mzaskar schrieb:


> So Aussicht auf's Meer



Wenn der Klimawandel so wie von einigen Klimapropheten vorhergesagt fortschreitet, dann geniessen wir von unserem Fürsten-Palais hier im Taunus bald einen schönen Ausblick auf's Meer und brauchen dafür auch nicht mehr nach Südfrankreich  

... Gute Nacht


----------



## ramrod1708 (4. Juni 2011)

So...

...endlich sehe ich Licht im Umzugschaos! 
2 Wochen pures Chaos und Stress! Ich ziehe nie wieder um....







... hoffentlich!


----------



## wissefux (5. Juni 2011)

moin moin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (5. Juni 2011)

morsche


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Juni 2011)

Moin 



ramrod1708 schrieb:


> Ich ziehe nie wieder um....



Kann ich verstehen, alleine bei dem Gedanken an einen rein fiktiven Umzug graut es mir auch schon


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Juni 2011)

Iggi, Seb, A. und meine Wenigkeit haben dann noch eine sehr schöne KH-Ersatztour im Taunus absolviert und sind (hoffentlich) alle vor dem grossen Regen wieder trocken nach Hause gekehrt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Juni 2011)

Good Night tonight


----------



## wissefux (6. Juni 2011)

moin


----------



## mzaskar (6. Juni 2011)

Tach auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (6. Juni 2011)

morsche! Nett wars gestern, kurz vor knapp heim gekommen, mit Schlenker übern Atzelberg Und die Beine waren müd


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. Juni 2011)

moin moin


----------



## mzaskar (6. Juni 2011)

Gesten mal etwas Kunst und Kultur gemacht 

war in St Paul de Vence

Nun ratet mal, welcher der beiden bin ich


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. Juni 2011)

Ahh - Eine Erkundungsexpidition in das neue Revier für SF 2011

Am letzten der fünf Frei-Tage standen u.a. Muckibude & Spin-Trainern auf dem Programm.

Gute Nacht


----------



## wissefux (7. Juni 2011)

so, dann schaff endlich mal wieder was ...
tach


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. Juni 2011)

Moin, Moin 




wissefux schrieb:


> so, dann schaff endlich mal wieder was ...



Ey, Ey Sir 

Hab's schon geschafft, die DeLonghi anzuwerfen und den Einschalter auf der Fernbedienung für die Webasto zu drücken!


----------



## wissefux (7. Juni 2011)

so ist brav


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. Juni 2011)

... War aber ganz schön anstrengend 

Breaking News: First iOS 5.0 Beta Published to Developers


----------



## wissefux (7. Juni 2011)

jetzt stellt sich die frage, ob man auf die http://www.apple.com/icloud/ aufspringen soll oder nicht


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. Juni 2011)

Das ist doch gerade einer der entscheidenden Vorteile, wenn man nur Mac hat, alle Kontakte, Kalender, etc. über Mobileme/iCloud zu syncen - Also stellt sich die Frage eigentlich nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (7. Juni 2011)

ich weiß eben noch nicht, ob ich wirklich meine daten irgendwo außerhalb im großen netz lagern möchte. na ja, trifft ja eh nur einen kleinen teil. gibt ja nur 5 gb oder hab ich da was falsch verstanden 
das synchen an sich ist ja sicher nicht schlecht.

wird aber wahrscheinlich dahin gehen, dass man bald keine festplatten mehr im rechner hat und alles im web ist ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. Juni 2011)

Ich nutze es primär zum Syncen und als Backup Space, wobei ich sensiive Daten bei Online-Services nur verschlüsselt ablege.

Web-Ablage von Daten im egentlichen Sinne mache ich kaum.

Da ich aus der professionellen EDV komme, bin ich halt ein Backup Fetischist


----------



## mzaskar (7. Juni 2011)

genau dahin geht es  

Achja, ich springe sobald verfügbar 

Ich wollte nuir sagen .... it is nice in Nice


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. Juni 2011)

wissefux schrieb:


> wird aber wahrscheinlich dahin gehen, dass man bald keine festplatten mehr im rechner hat und alles im web ist ...



Web-Ablage von Daten macht nur Sinn für Sachen, die Du wirklich über mehrere Geräte hinweg brauchst.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. Juni 2011)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Achja, ich springe sobald verfügbar



Bei mir wird es eine Timing-Frage werden. Da ich zur JB-Fraktion gewechselt bin und die ganzen -en Funktionen nicht mehr missen möchte/kann, hoffe ich erst dann springen zu müssen, wenn für iOS 5.0 ein JB verfügbar ist 



mzaskar schrieb:


> Ich wollte nuir sagen .... it is nice in Nice



Nice is very nice, indeed


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. Juni 2011)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... wenn für iOS 5.0 ein JB verfügbar ist



Sieht erstmal gut aus!


----------



## wissefux (7. Juni 2011)

ist aber nur sub-legal, oder


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. Juni 2011)

Wieso?


----------



## wissefux (7. Juni 2011)

wahltho schrieb:


> Wieso?



eine anwältin macht noch keinen sommer 

und bisher habe ich noch nicht den geringsten bedarf an einer nicht zugelassenen software


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. Juni 2011)

Ich habe das schöne Wetter noch mal ausgenutzt und noch eine sehr schöne trailige Runde im Hochtaunus gedreht 

Auf dem kurzen Stück WAB zwischen dem RK und dem eigentlichen Einstieg in den RK-Trail war noch Cleaning erforderlich: Direkt hinter der leichten Linkskurve lag ziemlich fies und bei recht uneinsichtig ein umgestürzter Baum, der dann mit Hilfe der Säge flugs beseitigt wurde


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. Juni 2011)

wissefux schrieb:


> eine anwältin macht noch keinen sommer



Ich habe selbst zu dem JB-Thema vor einiger Zeit mal ausführlichere Recherchen hinsichtlich seiner Beurteilung unter juristischen Aspekten angestellt. Ich bin für mich zu dem Schluss gekommen, dass diese Einzelmeinung auch ohne Musterprozess und/oder Grundsatzurteil durchaus valide und repräsentativ ist. Die Juristen tendieren in D wohl mehrheitlich zu dieser Einschätzung.



wissefux schrieb:


> und bisher habe ich noch nicht den geringsten bedarf an einer *nicht zugelassenen* software



Das ist genau der Punkt: Ich habe einfach keinen Bock, mir von Onkel Steve diktieren zu lassen, was als App zulässig und nicht zu lässig sein soll. In dieser Hinsicht ist er noch erheblich proprietärer und nerviger, als sein Cousin Bill 

Ich kann da aus dem Stand viele Apps aufzählen, auf die ich inzwischen nicht mehr verzichten möchte: iBlacklist, Winterboard, AFP-Support, Freesync, Wifisync, Lockinfo, biteSMS, Truprint undsoweiterundsofort

... das iPhone bietet so viele Features, die von den von Onkel Steve für gut befundenen Apps nicht ausgenutzt werden (können)

... entdecke die Möglichkeiten - Ach ne, das war jemand anders  

Man kann bei Cydia übrigens ganz regulär per Paypal oder sogar Amazon Payment System bezahlen  

Gute Nacht


----------



## mzaskar (7. Juni 2011)

Guds Nächtle  ich sitz noch etwas auf der Terrasse und lasse meinen Blick über die Weiten des Meeres der Mitte schweifen  
Keine Angst ich wache über euren Schlaf, falls Piraten kommen schlage ich Alarm  

Heute stand ein Besuch der Ile Porquerolles auf dem Programm


----------



## --bikerider-- (8. Juni 2011)

moin....

ideales Arbeitswetter


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. Juni 2011)

moin moin 

Oh Island in the sun...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. Juni 2011)

wahltho schrieb:


> Oh Island in the sun...



Wer war's, wer hat's gesungen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (8. Juni 2011)

moin.

bin jetzt eh grad auf android


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. Juni 2011)

Was ist denn das für 'nen Stoff?


----------



## wissefux (8. Juni 2011)

freier stoff


----------



## wissefux (8. Juni 2011)

wissefux schrieb:


> freier stoff



ganz ohne gefängnis bruch


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. Juni 2011)

Der Herr war wieder gnädig und hat uns unser täglich Lachskrustibrötchen auch heute gegeben


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. Juni 2011)

wissefux schrieb:


> ganz ohne gefängnis bruch









  Wie langweilig!


----------



## wissefux (8. Juni 2011)

So, das wichtigste wäre nun auch eingerichtet

Sent from my HTC Wildfire S using Tapatalk


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. Juni 2011)

Mach aber mal die blöde Tapatalk-Sig wech


----------



## wissefux (8. Juni 2011)

wahltho schrieb:


> Mach aber mal die blöde Tapatalk-Sig wech



erst mal gucken wie  iphone ist irgendwie more simple


----------



## wissefux (8. Juni 2011)

So, nimm das ...

Send doggy Mo phonecrastinate using nothing


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (8. Juni 2011)

erster gesprochene wort 

Send doggy Mo phonecrastinate using nothing


----------



## wissefux (8. Juni 2011)

wissefux schrieb:


> Send doggy Mo phonecrastinate using nothing



das kommt dabei raus, wenn man "send with no phone using nothing" eintippt. ach, ich  diese automatischen vervollständigungen


----------



## wissefux (8. Juni 2011)

wissefux schrieb:


> erster gesprochene wort



und sowas kommt nach gefühlten tausend sprechversuchen raus, wenn man nur sagen möchte : erster gesprochener post

spracherkennung ist eben sehr schwer und klappt nur selten 
aber  für diese option


----------



## wissefux (8. Juni 2011)

So, nun noch ein letzter Test :
aumen


----------



## mzaskar (8. Juni 2011)

schon wieder schief gegangen 

Dieses Google dingens ist doch das gleiche in Grün ... Alles Mist, ich bin dafür wir führen wieder die gute alte Luftpost ein..... alle Macht der Brieftaube, dem Drachen, der Trommel, dem Spiegel, dem Didgeridoo und der Rauchsäule


----------



## wissefux (8. Juni 2011)

mzaskar schrieb:


> schon wieder schief gegangen





wissefux schrieb:


> aumen



stimmt. verflixt noch eins , beim apfel funktioniert das so 




mzaskar schrieb:


> ... alle Macht der Brieftaube, dem Drachen, der Trommel, dem Spiegel, dem Didgeridoo und der Rauchsäule



nicht zu vergessen die pfeifsprache


----------



## wissefux (8. Juni 2011)

Test Android


----------



## wissefux (8. Juni 2011)

iphone


----------



## wissefux (8. Juni 2011)

wissefux schrieb:


> stimmt. verflixt noch eins , beim apfel funktioniert das so



irrtum, funktioniert bei beiden tatsächlich gleich 

vielleicht hätte ich doch nicht  sollen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (8. Juni 2011)

wissefux schrieb:


> iphone



Test Symbian


----------



## Crazy-Racer (8. Juni 2011)

wissefux schrieb:


> iphone ist irgendwie more simple



deswegen steh'n die Kiddies ja alles drauf...
*duckundwech*


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. Juni 2011)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> deswegen steh'n die Kiddies ja alles drauf...



 Danke für die beschönigende Darstellung unseres Alters


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. Juni 2011)

So: Dämpfer und Gabel vom Helius FR sind heute auch von der Revision bei DT Swiss zurückgekommen und das FR ist bereits wieder einsatzbereit #

Morgen geht noch die Gabel vom Argon RoCC zu DT Swiss, dann bin ich einmal durch 

 Solche Lausbuben!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. Juni 2011)

Flightradar24 ist übrigens eine  App, ausnahmsweise sogar mal wieder von Steves Gnaden  

Gute Nacht


----------



## mzaskar (8. Juni 2011)

Apple ist 
DT Swiss ist  weil Schweiz 
Nicolai is mega 
und SF ist

achja Morgen geht es auf die Nacktbadeinsel  ist auch 


Hoffentlich vere ich mich nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (9. Juni 2011)

moin moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. Juni 2011)

moin moin moin


----------



## wissefux (9. Juni 2011)

wahltho schrieb:


> Flightradar24 ist übrigens eine  App, ausnahmsweise sogar mal wieder von Steves Gnaden
> 
> Gute Nacht



done  kannte ich schon kostenlos aus dem i-net 

wenn ich mir die keynote zur cloud so anschaue, wäre doch ein 2. iphone 4 für meine  net schlecht gewesen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. Juni 2011)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Apple ist
> DT Swiss ist  weil Schweiz
> Nicolai is mega
> und SF ist
> ...



Der Rote scheint auch  gewesen zu sein - à votre santé!


----------



## mzaskar (9. Juni 2011)

stimmt, wenn der Rote auch eher Rose war 

Tach auch ..... ab in die Sonne


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. Juni 2011)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Tach auch ..... ab in die Sonne





Weiterer Plan für heute:
16:30 Uhr vierädriger Abritt nach fbh
17:00 Uhr zweirädriger Abritt in den Taunus


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. Juni 2011)

wahltho schrieb:


> Weiterer Plan für heute:
> 16:30 Uhr vierädriger Abritt nach fbh
> 17:00 Uhr zweirädriger Abritt in den Taunus



 Done!

Der zweirädrige Abritt in den Taunus konnte allerdings erst mit einer halbstündigen Verspätung erfolgen 

Es war wieder mal einfach nur goil   

Vor dem Hintergrund der teilweisen Passion für die Droge Alkohol, die in einigen anderen Freds dieses Lokalforums zum Ausdruck kommt, erlangt der Begriff "Breitensport" plötzlich eine ganz andere Bedeutung


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. Juni 2011)

wahltho schrieb:


> Vor dem Hintergrund der teilweisen Passion für die Droge Alkohol, die in einigen anderen Freds dieses Lokalforums zum Ausdruck kommt, erlangt der Begriff "Breitensport" plötzlich eine ganz andere Bedeutung



In dem Sinne: Skol! 

... und Gute Nacht


----------



## wissefux (10. Juni 2011)

und auf zum letzten für diese woche ...
morsche


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. Juni 2011)

Moin 

Heute ist zwar kein Frei-Tag, aber trotzdem ist heute mal ausschlafen angesagt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (10. Juni 2011)

dann penn weiter. gn8


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. Juni 2011)

Mist die senile Bettflucht hat mich in ihrem Würgegriff


----------



## mzaskar (10. Juni 2011)

moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. Juni 2011)

Mahlzeit!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. Juni 2011)

Ich hatte ja schon immer den Verdacht, dass Uniformträger leicht schräg drauf sind: Klick!


----------



## wissefux (10. Juni 2011)

ich hab als kind immer mit soldaten im sandkasten gespielt ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. Juni 2011)

Soldaten machen in unseren Breiten zum Glück schon lange nur noch Sandkastenspiele.


----------



## wissefux (10. Juni 2011)

dein neues avatar ist doch anstößiger als diese spielereien mit echten soldaten


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. Juni 2011)

Was ist denn an Gummibärchen anstössig?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (10. Juni 2011)

wahltho schrieb:


> Was ist denn an Gummibärchen anstössig?



na ja : der anstoß des roten an das grüne


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. Juni 2011)

Na immerhin erkennst Du anscheinend, wo hinten und vorne ist  

Make love, not war!


----------



## wissefux (10. Juni 2011)

es ist aber nicht zu erkennen, ob der grüne hinten oder vorne ist 
aber egal wie rum, hat beides was


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. Juni 2011)

Ich habe da noch ein paar kreative Fotoideen 

Ich muss aber erstmal Gummibärchen nachordern, gibt es zum Glück auch per Amazon Prime


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. Juni 2011)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich muss aber erstmal Gummibärchen nachordern, gibt es zum Glück auch per Amazon Prime



 Done!


----------



## wissefux (10. Juni 2011)

also dafür würde ich eher zum supermarkt um die ecke gehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. Juni 2011)

Da bin ich zu faul zu.


----------



## wissefux (10. Juni 2011)

bestellst du sonstige lebensmittel auch online ?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. Juni 2011)

Für die Katzen ja, ansonsten bisher eher nicht.

Ging jetzt aber um das hier und das kriegst Du auch nicht überall


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. Juni 2011)

Hab' übrigens heute einen neuen Blackberry bekommen, ist aber nachwievor kein Vergleich zu Eifon


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. Juni 2011)

Heute fand der zweirädrige Abritt in den Taunus um 17:00 Uhr statt.

Es gab wieder eine sehr schöne Runde im Hochtaunus: Trailig rauf und trailig wieder runter  

Es war auch sehr angenehm, dass der Wald so leer war: Ich bin keinem anderen Biker begegnet 

... und GN8


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. Juni 2011)

... und gleich wieder Guten Morgen 

 Alles muss man hier selber machen


----------



## wissefux (11. Juni 2011)

hättest ja noch ein paar minuten warten können 
moin


----------



## Hopi (11. Juni 2011)

http://www.handelsblatt.com/unterne...uf-bei-ipad2-kampf-um-die-icloud/4277402.html


Apple    husch husch und pfusch


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. Juni 2011)

Tach auch!

Habe dann noch meine Short-But-Very-Heavy-Riding-the-Taunus-Ridge-Runde absolviert 

Auf dem Weg zum Eichkopf habe ich einen anderen Biker (es war der Einzige auf der ganzen Runde) mit einem 20 Jahre alten Wheeler Komplett-Star-Bike getroffen 

War fast das gleiche Bike, wie mein erstes MTB, das ich mir anno 1989 gekauft habe


----------



## Sardic (11. Juni 2011)

Hi,weiß jemand ob man noch Busfahren kann?Wegen dem verdammten Hessentag?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. Juni 2011)

Gn8


----------



## wissefux (12. Juni 2011)

dann übernehm ich heut mal : moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Juni 2011)

moin moin 

Danke Fux


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Juni 2011)

Habe dann noch eine Runde im Hochtaunus gedreht

An zwei Stellen bin ich gezwungenerweise kurz dieser CTF von nebenan über den Weg gerollt.

Die haben sogar einen kurzen Abschnitt vom RK-Trail in die Strecke eingebaut. An der Stelle, wo der RK-Trail die WAB zum Glaskopf kreuzt (die Stelle wo man mit ausreichend Speed immer halb über die WAB fliegt) ging die Streckenführung dann aber schon wieder rechts ab.

Fazit insgesamt: Ganz nett, aber auch auf den Trails zu viel Volk, insb. Biker im Wald. Hätte lieber wieder Eichkopf, Rossert, Atzelberg, etc. wählen sollen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Juni 2011)

... und schon wieder GN8 

Zur Zeit mal wieder eher ruhiger hier


----------



## wissefux (12. Juni 2011)

auch das üb ernehm ich heute : gn8


----------



## wissefux (13. Juni 2011)

und gleich wieder moin. alles muß man selber machen


----------



## mzaskar (13. Juni 2011)

Tach


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Juni 2011)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Tach



... auch!

Im Rahmen des Hessentages in Orschelgab es gestern wohl ein Unglück: Klick!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (13. Juni 2011)

nacht


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Juni 2011)

gute ...



wissefux schrieb:


> nacht


----------



## wissefux (14. Juni 2011)

wahltho schrieb:


> gute ...



n morgen


----------



## --bikerider-- (14. Juni 2011)

morgen...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. Juni 2011)

moin moin


----------



## wissefux (14. Juni 2011)

so, endlich mal wieder zeit zum radfahren gehabt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. Juni 2011)

Genau - Jetzt wo der ganze Freizeitstress mal wieder für ein paar Tage vorbei ist, kann man endlich wieder relaxen und Sport treiben


----------



## Crazy-Racer (14. Juni 2011)

moin!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. Juni 2011)

Mahlzeit den Werktätigen!

Guten Morgen liebe Studenten!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. Juni 2011)

N' Abend 

Heutiges Programm:
16:00 Muckibude
16:30 Vierrädriger Heimritt nach fbh
17:15 Zweirädriger Abritt in den Hochtaunus

 Schee war's und Superwetter 

Die Trails weiter unten waren tlw. etwas feucht, weiter oben scheint es überhaupt nicht geregnet zu haben.


----------



## ratte (14. Juni 2011)

wahltho schrieb:


> Die Trails weiter unten waren tlw. etwas feucht, weiter oben scheint es überhaupt nicht geregnet zu haben.


Mein Kollege aus Bad Soden guckte mich auch etwas verwirrt an, als ich ihm sagte, dass es heute morgen geregnet hätte. War also wieder sehr lokal.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. Juni 2011)

In EB ist auch mal kurzfristig in Welt untergegangen, aber das war es dann auch.


----------



## ratte (14. Juni 2011)

Das waren dann wohl die drei Tropfen in Höchst. 
Und die Pflanzen mussten dann doch wieder gegossen werden.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. Juni 2011)

Ich bin irgendwie ziemlich platt, daher schon jetzt GN8


----------



## mzaskar (15. Juni 2011)

sach mal, wie weiss ich denn welche Feder ich für einen Dämpfer brauche, nein nicht die Länge oder Hub sondern die Federhärte natürlich   habe für kleines Geld einen Vivid erstanden und brauch jetz nur noch die passenden Feder ... hmm  will halt mal wissen wie es denn so ist einen "Coil" zu fahren ...


----------



## wissefux (15. Juni 2011)

moin.

solche federn gibts nur grob nach gewichtsklassen, wenn ich mich richtig erinnere.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. Juni 2011)

Guten Morgen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. Juni 2011)

mzaskar schrieb:


> sach mal, wie weiss ich denn welche Feder ich für einen Dämpfer brauche...



Gugst Du mal hier 

Weiss allerdings nicht, ob es was taugt


----------



## wissefux (15. Juni 2011)

krass : ich hab es grade geschafft, mich mit meinem bürodrehstuhl aufs maul zu legen 

da sag noch einer, büroarbeit sei ungefährlich und sicher 
zum glück ist nix passiert, aber ein wenig geschockt war ich dann doch, als es abwärts ging ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. Juni 2011)

wissefux schrieb:


> krass : ich hab es grade geschafft, mich mit meinem bürodrehstuhl aufs maul zu legen



Macht Ihr mit den Dingern Rennen oder bist Du mit hochgelegten Beinen eingepennt und der Stuhl ist weggerollt?


----------



## mzaskar (15. Juni 2011)

Guten Morgen ....


----------



## wissefux (15. Juni 2011)

wahltho schrieb:


> Macht Ihr mit den Dingern Rennen oder bist Du mit hochgelegten Beinen eingepennt und der Stuhl ist weggerollt?



bin alleine, von daher heute keine rennen 

letzteres trifft es auch nicht ganz. hab mich einfach nur mal zurückgelehnt und genüsslich gestreckt. dabei hab ich wohl den schwerpunkt des stuhls geringfügig überschritten und ab ging die post ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. Juni 2011)

wissefux schrieb:


> bin alleine, von daher heute keine rennen



Einzel-Training?  



wissefux schrieb:


> letzteres trifft es auch nicht ganz. hab mich einfach nur mal zurückgelehnt und genüsslich gestreckt. dabei hab ich wohl den schwerpunkt des stuhls geringfügig überschritten und ab ging die post ...



Tja, wer weiss was beim zurücklehnen und gemüsslich strecken den Schwerpunkt verschoben hat


----------



## mzaskar (15. Juni 2011)

wahltho schrieb:


> Gugst Du mal hier
> 
> Weiss allerdings nicht, ob es was taugt



Danke, den Link habe ich auch schon gefunden... Naja dann denke ich mal es wird so grob stimmen. Bin ja schon gespannt, ob diese Stahldämpfer wirklich so viel besser sind.....
Warum probiere ich? Der Vivid Air hat mich schon überzeugt. Trotz keiner Plattformfuntion wippt er nicht oder kaum und spricht sehr gut (Wurzeltrail) an. Das gleiche gilt für den derzeitigen DHX 5 Air. Leider vergesse ich bei dem immer die Plattformdämpfung aus zu schalten vor dem Trail  
Da ich aber nun mal nicht das Federchen bin, brauche ich bei beiden sehr viel (obere Grenze) Luft. Trotzdem habe ich dann immer noch viel SAG. 35% (zu meinen Gunsten gemessen ). Daher wollte ich mal einen Stahldämpfer mit entsprechend harter Feder probieren. Ich werde berichten 

Achja auf den schnellen Schotterabfahrten in LeLa haben sich beide Dämpfer und auch die Reifen (vo: IBEX; hi:Ardent) gut bewährt. Für mein empfinden einen recht kontrollierbaren Grenzbereich  mit dem ich mich wohlfühle.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. Juni 2011)

Mal kurz ein Update zur Katzenlage:

Die kleine Amber hat sich inzwischen sehr gut eingelebt, gut entwickelt und ist inzwischen Freigängerin. Das Zusammenleben mit unserem Kater Ricky klappt auch schon etwas besser.

Inzwischen haben wir auch verstanden, warum Ricky immer noch mindestens 1x am Tag Amber jagt:

Der g**le Bock will die Kleine besteigen! 

... und das obwohl er kastriert ist 

Erst macht er eins auf zärtlich und leckt ihr die Öhrchen aber dann geht's zur Sache ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (15. Juni 2011)

wo er das bloss her hat


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. Juni 2011)

mzaskar schrieb:


> wo er das bloss her hat



Hab' ich mir auch schon überlegt: Der ist echt schlimmer als sein (nicht kastriertes) Herrchen


----------



## wissefux (15. Juni 2011)

katzen sind dafür bekannt, ihre herrchen nachzuahmen


----------



## wissefux (15. Juni 2011)

meine beiden kastrierten kater konnten mit der rolligen mieze nix anfangen. als die kleine dann dauerrollig wurde, mußte sie auch unters messer. kaum kastriert, wollten die kater sie besteigen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. Juni 2011)

Dann passt es ja - Amber ist schliesslich auch kastriert


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. Juni 2011)

Die nächsten Uniformträger, die etwas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (15. Juni 2011)

link funzt net


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. Juni 2011)

Hab's korrigiert, war ein "/" zuviel am Ende 

 Ich bin dann gerade noch Spin-Trainer gefahren


----------



## Crazy-Racer (15. Juni 2011)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Guten Morgen ....



Guten Morgen! 
http://www.mojo.co.uk/springcalculator.html
der soll wohl ganz passable Werte ausspucken.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. Juni 2011)

Da könnte man ja mal die Ergebnisse von beiden Kalkulatoren vergleichen 

Gute Nacht


----------



## wissefux (16. Juni 2011)

morsche


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. Juni 2011)

wissefux schrieb:


> morsche



... Ihr Morschen


----------



## wissefux (16. Juni 2011)

ob radfahren heute eine gute idee war


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. Juni 2011)

Das wird sich noch zeigen


----------



## ramrod1708 (16. Juni 2011)

So, ich lebe auch noch.
Umzug und renovieren ist jetzt soweit abgeschlossen. Nur noch kleine schönheits ops. Endlich wieder zeit für die familie, das biken usw.

Sachtmal, grüsst ihr eigentlich jeden biker, der euch entgegenkommt? Ich wrde immer so doof angeguckt wenn ich grüsse. 

Tapatalk @ SE Xperia X10 Mini Pro


----------



## wissefux (16. Juni 2011)

wahltho schrieb:


> Das wird sich noch zeigen



noch sieht´s gut aus 

biker grüßen ist ehrensache, aber viele kennen das scheinbar net (mehr) ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. Juni 2011)

Ich bin bekennender Nichtimmergrüsser. Egal ob Wanderer oder Bikker: Ich handhabe das nach Lust und Laune. Auf der Gass' grüss ich ja auch nicht jeden.


----------



## mzaskar (16. Juni 2011)

Sping rate:

Mojo: 695.4356363636364

MTB-biking: 587,91

Ist schon ein recht grosser Unterschied 

Eine andere Berechnung:

Fahrergewicht(kg)     x 115  x Federweg des Bikes (mm)   : Dämpferhub (in mm) : Dämpferhub (in mm) = Federrate.
122 x 115 x 170 / 63.5 / 63.5 = 591

Hmmm was den nun  Ich habe mal eine 600er Feder bestellt ..... aus Stahl dann wird es nicht so teuer wenn ich daneben liege


----------



## ratte (16. Juni 2011)

Nach der leichten Dusche auf dem Heimweg jetzt ein *blub* vorm Fenster.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. Juni 2011)

Yepp - Hat ganz schön runtergemacht & regnet immer noch.

... und sobald es angefangen hat zu regnen, ist gleich wieder das Verkehrschaos ausgebrochen 

Gute Nacht


----------



## wissefux (17. Juni 2011)

moin. gut, dass ich gestern früher heim bin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. Juni 2011)

Moin 

Sieht schon wieder sehr sommerlich aus da draussen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. Juni 2011)

wahltho schrieb:


> Sieht schon wieder sehr sommerlich aus da draussen



Ich denke mal gegen 16:00 Uhr geht es ab in den Hochtaunus


----------



## wissefux (17. Juni 2011)

wird aber noch mal feucht heut abend 

mal schauen, wann ich heut hier rauskomme und wie es dann draussen so ist ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. Juni 2011)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich denke mal gegen 16:00 Uhr geht es ab in den Hochtaunus



X - 2, T - 3 



wissefux schrieb:


> wird aber noch mal feucht heut abend



 Weder wetter.de noch Weather Pro for iPhone sagen für heute Niederschlag für 65779 voraus.

Gummibärchen sind doch was Goiles


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (17. Juni 2011)

im radio werden schon den ganzen tag niederschläge für heute abend angesagt. wo es halt hinkommt ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. Juni 2011)

Ein Regengebiet, das von West nach Ost zieht, aber erst in der Nacht kommen soll.

Da bin ich schon längst wieder dahoim


----------



## mzaskar (17. Juni 2011)

Am, ich glaube ich brauche auch Gummibärchen  

Tach auch


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. Juni 2011)

Bei Amazon gibt's die Dosen mit den 100 kleinen Beuteln 

Wir verfuttern die Dinger hier im Officium wie nix, heute werden schon wieder vier Dosen geliefert


----------



## wissefux (17. Juni 2011)

schade, das hätte heute doch noch länger gehen können. wauzi war schon beim arzt und  ist wieder zurück in die klinik. und ich sitz hier frisch geduscht vor der glotze ... c'est la vie ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. Juni 2011)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich denke mal gegen 16:00 Uhr geht es ab in den Hochtaunus



Es wurde dann doch 16:10 Uhr 



wissefux schrieb:


> schade, das hätte heute doch noch länger gehen können. wauzi war schon beim arzt und  ist wieder zurück in die klinik. und ich sitz hier frisch geduscht vor der glotze ... c'est la vie ...



Trotzdem schön, dass wir uns getroffen haben 

A. und ich sind dann noch weiter über Fuchsstein zum Fuxi und dann über den RK-Trail, etc... zurück


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (17. Juni 2011)

jemand Erfahrung mit ner Magura Louise BAT?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. Juni 2011)

Leider kann ich Dir da nicht weiterhelfen.



wahltho schrieb:


> Ein Regengebiet, das von West nach Ost zieht, aber erst in der Nacht kommen soll.



... ist da 

Gute Nacht


----------



## wissefux (18. Juni 2011)

... und wieder weg. so ist brav  moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. Juni 2011)

Genau 

Guten Morgen 

Gleich werden dicke Bretter gebohrt


----------



## mzaskar (18. Juni 2011)

Vorsicht


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. Juni 2011)

wahltho schrieb:


> Gleich werden dicke Bretter gebohrt



 Done

Sportlich hat's heute zeitlich und wettermäßig nur zu einer Spin-Trainerrunde gereicht, aber immerhin  

Alle Male besser als die sportlichen Aktivitäten der Breiten, die sich sonst tlw. so hier im Lokalforum tummeln


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. Juni 2011)

Huhu WM, schreib auch mal wieder was  

Gute Nacht


----------



## wissefux (19. Juni 2011)

moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. Juni 2011)

moin moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. Juni 2011)

Ach Du Schei$$e


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ratte (19. Juni 2011)

Na Mahlzeit.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. Juni 2011)

Fertisch mit Spin-Trainern - Zur Zeit schaue ich mal wieder die Mumien-Trilogie durch: Ewig nicht gesehen, aber trotzdem immer noch lustisch  

Das Wetter sieht aktuell ja auch mal etwas besser aus.


----------



## mzaskar (19. Juni 2011)

kleines update





so, besser


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. Juni 2011)

Mahlzeit!


----------



## mzaskar (19. Juni 2011)

Ääcktschen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. Juni 2011)

e-Aktion, es-Bike

Gute Nacht


----------



## wissefux (20. Juni 2011)

morsche


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. Juni 2011)

Guten Morgen


----------



## mzaskar (20. Juni 2011)

Moin  Heute ist Frei-Tag  

gönne mir mal einen Ausflug nach Davos, am Rinerhorn ein paar Trails rocken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. Juni 2011)

Viel Spass 

Ich bin mir noch nicht ganz schlüssig, ob diese Woche drei oder eventuell auch nur zwei A.-Tage (inkl. Heute) haben wird 

Da verpennt, ging es heute ausnahmsweise mal wieder zweirädrig nach EB 

... die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass ich heute auf dem Rückweg leicht nass werde, ist allerding recht hoch


----------



## wissefux (20. Juni 2011)

da hat man endlich mal frei am abend und dann so eib shiiit wedder.

also wenn ich verpenn, nehm ich 4 reifen, um den zeitverlust wieder auszugleichen ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. Juni 2011)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass ich heute auf dem Rückweg leicht nass werde, ist allerdings recht hoch



 Glück gehabt und in einer Regenpause trocken heimgekommen.

Allerdings habe ich noch einen tödlichen Unfall verursacht:

Auf einem Feldweg waren Schnecken (echte Schnecken  )unterwegs. Da war auch eine schöne grosse Schnecke mit Gehäuse dabei, von der ich dann ein Foto machen wollte. Also rechts rangefahren, abgestiegen um das iFon aus der Ortlieb zu holen. In dem Moment kommt ein Auto auf dem Feldweg im Schritttempo von hinten. Plötzlich macht es Knacks und das Auto hat, weil der Fahrer mir ausweichen musste, mit dem rechten Vorderreifen die schöne Schnecke plattgemacht


----------



## karsten13 (20. Juni 2011)

wahltho schrieb:


> von der ich dann ein Foto machen *wollte*



jetzt bin ich enttäuscht. Von Dir hätt ich das Bild nun erst recht erwartet  

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. Juni 2011)

Offen gesagt habe ich auch einen Moment damit geliebäugelt noch ein Foto zu machen, aber dann konnte ich mich doch nicht überwinden, die Totenruhe zu stören 

Wer es gern etwas morbide mag, dem sei A Zet & Two Noughts von Peter Greenaway empfohlen, da spielen Schnecken am Ende auch eine entscheidende Rolle


----------



## karsten13 (20. Juni 2011)

wahltho schrieb:


> Offen gesagt habe ich auch einen Moment damit geliebäugelt noch ein Foto zu machen, aber dann konnte ich mich doch nicht überwinden, die Totenruhe zu stören



da bin ich beruhigt 



wahltho schrieb:


> Wer es gern etwas morbide mag, dem sei A Zet & Two Noughts von Peter Greenaway empfohlen, da spielen Schnecken am Ende auch eine entscheidende Rolle



och lass mal, aber da fällt mir ein, dass ab 24.06. der Vorverkauf hierfür startet 

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wondermike (20. Juni 2011)

wahltho schrieb:


> Huhu WM, schreib auch mal wieder was
> 
> Gute Nacht



WM? Ich dachte, Du interessierst Dich nicht für Fußball.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. Juni 2011)

Es lebt!   

Gute Nacht


----------



## wissefux (21. Juni 2011)

moin. ist doch frauen-wm, herr wm


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. Juni 2011)

Moin


----------



## mzaskar (21. Juni 2011)

Tach


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. Juni 2011)

Auf der zweirädrigen Fahrt nach EB gab es einen angenehmen warmen Regen 

Ich habe dann kurz an den sterblichen Überresten der schönen Schnecke, die durch meine Schuld gestern zu Tode gekommen ist, kondoliert


----------



## Crazy-Racer (21. Juni 2011)

Mahlzeit!


----------



## wissefux (21. Juni 2011)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich habe dann kurz an den sterblichen Überresten der schönen Schnecke, die durch meine Schuld gestern zu Tode gekommen ist, kondoliert



das ist ja das mindeste, was von jemanden erwarten kann, der auch schokohasen, die ihren schlachttermin schon lange überlebt hatten, bestialisch ermordet


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. Juni 2011)

Also übertreib mal nicht: Der Hase musste nicht lange leiden. Es war ein gutes WMF-Küchenmesser mit einer frisch gewetzten Klinge


----------



## wissefux (21. Juni 2011)

ich bring diese viecher immer mit meinen händen um oder beiße direkt den kopf ab ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. Juni 2011)

Du Barbar 

Etwa so?


----------



## mzaskar (21. Juni 2011)

Vorher:




Nachher:


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. Juni 2011)

Endlich mal ein vernünftiges Bike  

Die Farbe von dem Cube war auch irgendwie etwas schwuchtelig


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. Juni 2011)

Ich bin dabei, mein R+M Delite Grey Touren-MTB zu pimpen: DT Swiss XMC 100 Gabel und DT Swiss XM 180 Dämpfer


----------



## wondermike (21. Juni 2011)

wahltho schrieb:


> Es lebt!



Ihhhhh....was? Wie? Wo? Das ist doch hoffentlich nicht ansteckend?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. Juni 2011)

Tja alles ist vergänglich: Von den sterblichen Überresten der schönen Schnecke, die gestern durch mein Verschulden zu Tode gekommen war, fehlte heute bereits jede Spur 

Die Heimfahrt verlief dann trocken


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. Juni 2011)

wondermike schrieb:


> Ihhhhh....was? Wie? Wo? Das ist doch hoffentlich nicht ansteckend?



Ahh - The Return of the Wondermike 

Willkommen zurück unter den Lebenden


----------



## mzaskar (21. Juni 2011)

Mit Stadtschuhen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. Juni 2011)

Na das sind aber nicht wirklich "Stadtschuhe" 

Gute Nacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wondermike (21. Juni 2011)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ahh - The Return of the Wondermike
> 
> Willkommen zurück unter den Lebenden



Wie man's nimmt. Meine Motivation zum Biken ist grade sehr eingeschränkt. Die Landschaft hier ist dafür einfach wenig einladend.


----------



## wissefux (21. Juni 2011)

http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.1784834376805.2090096.1117865055

man (n/fürst) nehme sich mal ein beispiel 
gn8


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. Juni 2011)

wondermike schrieb:


> ... Meine Motivation zum Biken ist grade sehr eingeschränkt. Die Landschaft hier ist dafür einfach wenig einladend.



Auch auf die Gefahr, mich zu wiederholen: Du bist in RR-Country gelandet und die höchste Erhebung weit und breit ist die Braunkohleabraumhalde bei Grevenbroich


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. Juni 2011)

wissefux schrieb:


> http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.1784834376805.2090096.1117865055
> 
> man (n/fürst) nehme sich mal ein beispiel
> gn8



Der Link funzt nicht - Der Fürst ist nicht bei Facebook, diese Art von Medien ist was für den Plebs


----------



## wondermike (21. Juni 2011)

wahltho schrieb:


> Auch auf die Gefahr, mich zu wiederholen: Du bist in RR-Country gelandet und die höchste Erhebung weit und breit ist die Braunkohleabraumhalde bei Grevenbroich



Die zum Biken auch völlig ungeeignet ist.


----------



## karsten13 (21. Juni 2011)

wahltho schrieb:


> Tja alles ist vergänglich: Von den sterblichen Überresten der schönen Schnecke, die gestern durch mein Verschulden zu Tode gekommen war, fehlte heute bereits jede Spur



dafür habe ich dieses Bild eben dauernd vor Augen gehabt. War heute Abend auf Asphalt unterwegs, die Viecher sind massenhaft platt gefahren worden, muss gleich mal die Reste aus meinen Bremsen kratzen eh das alles verklebt 

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (22. Juni 2011)

wahltho schrieb:


> Der Link funzt nicht - Der Fürst ist nicht bei Facebook, diese Art von Medien ist was für den Plebs



ein mir bekannter biker hat bei fb eine bilderserie zur geglückten rettung einer schnecke reingestellt 

morsche. noch trocken, nehme ich trotzdem den wagen ...


----------



## mzaskar (22. Juni 2011)

Moin auch


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. Juni 2011)

Morgääähhnnnn 



wondermike schrieb:


> Die zum Biken auch völlig ungeeignet ist.



Hallo - Wer spricht dem von Biken: RR ist angesagt  

Die Abraumhalde war in meiner Jugend mit dem RR der HM-Challenge, also quasi der Feldberg der Gegend  



wissefux schrieb:


> ein mir bekannter biker hat bei fb eine bilderserie zur geglückten rettung einer schnecke reingestellt



Hätte ich geahnt, dass die Schnecke in Gefahr ist, hätte ich sie selbstverständlich gerettet 

Jetzt streu' auch nicht immer noch Salz in die Wunden, ich bin schon völlig 
traumatisiert - Ich höre ständig das "Knack"


----------



## mzaskar (22. Juni 2011)

* Knnnnnaaaaaaccccck*


----------



## mzaskar (22. Juni 2011)




----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. Juni 2011)

mzaskar schrieb:


> * Knnnnnaaaaaaccccck*



Also irgendwie klang das noch etwas anders, eher kurz und *Knack*ig 

Die Schnecke hat jedenfalls offensichtlich nicht gross leiden müssen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. Juni 2011)

Bereuet Eure Sünden - EB meldet den beginnenden Weltuntergang


----------



## wissefux (22. Juni 2011)

gibt nix zu bereuen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. Juni 2011)

Stimmt auch wieder


----------



## wissefux (22. Juni 2011)

4 rädrig geschlossen war ne gute wahl ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ratte (22. Juni 2011)

*blub* in Höchst.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. Juni 2011)

*blubblub* in EB


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. Juni 2011)

Weltuntergang ist beendet 

Der oben ohne Heimfahrt steht wohl nichts mehr entgegen


----------



## mzaskar (22. Juni 2011)

wahltho schrieb:


> Also irgendwie klang das noch etwas anders, eher kurz und *Knack*ig
> 
> Die Schnecke hat jedenfalls offensichtlich nicht gross leiden müssen





mzaskar schrieb:


> * Knnnnnaaaaaaccccck*



War die Zeitlupe


----------



## Crazy-Racer (22. Juni 2011)

ach wär das so schön wenn die Vorlesung schon rum wäre...


----------



## wondermike (22. Juni 2011)

wahltho schrieb:


> Hallo - Wer spricht dem von Biken: RR ist angesagt



Vergiss es!


----------



## wondermike (22. Juni 2011)

wahltho schrieb:


> Bereuet Eure Sünden - EB meldet den beginnenden Weltuntergang



Wird ja auch Zeit, dass Euch gottlosem Pack endlich der Garaus gemacht wird!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. Juni 2011)

Na dann mal Gute Nacht


----------



## mzaskar (23. Juni 2011)

Moin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (23. Juni 2011)

moin. der taunus ruft.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. Juni 2011)

Moin, Moin


----------



## mzaskar (23. Juni 2011)

und, steht der Taunus noch?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. Juni 2011)

Mich würde eher ein Trail-Zustandbericht interessieren


----------



## wissefux (23. Juni 2011)

mzaskar schrieb:


> und, steht der Taunus noch?



yep, steht noch 



wahltho schrieb:


> Mich würde eher ein Trail-Zustandbericht interessieren



ist etwas feucht aber dennoch gut fahrbar. berghoch hatte ich hin und wieder traktionsprobleme, bergab (x-trail, rotkreuz-trail) ging es besser als erwartet. keine ausrutscher trotz nassem geläuf. bin aber auch etwas vorsichtiger gefahren ...

aktuell wurde noch etwas nachgefeuchtet ...


----------



## wondermike (23. Juni 2011)

Übrigens: Was macht eigentlich die iDamenbinde?







Mit Dock:






Damit kann das Netbook tatsächlich in den wohlverdienten Ruhestand.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. Juni 2011)

Heute hat's zeitlich wieder nur zu einer Runde -Trainer gereicht.

Dafür laufen die Arbeiten am R+M Delite Grey V 3.0 auf vollen Touren


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. Juni 2011)

Gute Nacht


----------



## mzaskar (23. Juni 2011)

dito


----------



## wissefux (24. Juni 2011)

moin am heutigen frei-tag


----------



## mzaskar (24. Juni 2011)

Tach auch, Tachchen, Moin, Salute, hi, Hallo, Gruezi, Bonjour! Hello, Salve, BuonGiorno, Good Morning, hyvää huomenta, tere hommikust, goedemorgen, dobroe utro, ......


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. Juni 2011)

wissefux schrieb:


> moin am heutigen frei-tag



dito


----------



## mzaskar (24. Juni 2011)

PaH


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. Juni 2011)

Heute sollten die restlichen Teile für's R+M ankommen


----------



## mzaskar (24. Juni 2011)

wie weit ist das für euch Taunusjünger?


----------



## Crazy-Racer (24. Juni 2011)

160km


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (24. Juni 2011)

moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. Juni 2011)

Das Varieté im Circus Waldoni in DA ist sehr zu empfehlen 

Barbaren!   

Gute Nacht


----------



## wissefux (25. Juni 2011)

moin. da hätte so manch einer die karosse gern genommen und die 14 mille noch in den motor investiert ...


----------



## wissefux (25. Juni 2011)

so, ölwechsel läuft 

wie oft muß ich den denn jetzt machen  in der anleitung steht : einmal im jahr oder nach 5000 km, aber ohne den üblichen zusatz "was zuerst eintritt" ...
das jahr war überfällig, die 5000 km sicherlich noch lange nicht ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. Juni 2011)

Moin 

Ich halte mich bei unseren 7 Speedhubs auch nicht so sklavisch an die Vorgaben.

Mach's 1x im Jahr


----------



## wissefux (25. Juni 2011)

wahltho schrieb:


> Mach's 1x im Jahr



mein beileid :-(


----------



## wissefux (25. Juni 2011)

wissefux schrieb:


> mein beileid :-(


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. Juni 2011)

Ist schon wieder Weihnachten oder wie?

So der R+M Delite Grey Umbau ist fast abgeschlossen.

Bis auf die 100er Fox-Gabel am Argon von A. sind jetzt alle Federkomponenten DT Swiss und der Bike-Keller ist fast eine Fox & Rock Shox freie Zone


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. Juni 2011)

Good Night, Tonight


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (26. Juni 2011)

moin today


----------



## Hopi (26. Juni 2011)

Moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. Juni 2011)

Tach auch.


----------



## wissefux (26. Juni 2011)

so, hab mich mal wieder im westlichen vordertaunus rumgetrieben. die schwarze sau wurde uphill besiegt , hat aber meinen puls auf 186 getrieben 

leider wurde der schöne uphilltrail von eppstein am berg entlang zum steinbruch hoch in der unteren hälfte nahezu autobahnmäßig ausgebaut


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. Juni 2011)

Ich war wieder Riding-the-Taunus-Ridge-mässig unterwegs 

Es war tlw. doch noch recht schmodderig.

Auf dem nfh-Trail hat dann mal wieder die Säge rocken müssen 

... apropos Rocken: habe heute mal wieder das Argon RoCC mit der neuen XMC 100 ausgeführt (die alte XMC 100 ist w/ IS2000-Aufnahme im Delite Grey gelandet  ):
1. Die Hope Mono Mini wird definitiv bald gegen eine Hope M4 getauscht. Die Mini reicht einfach nicht.
2. Generell wird es aber für einen alten Mann wie mich immer härter, die Trails auf so einem brettharten Bock zu rocken


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. Juni 2011)

Und schon wieder heisst es:



wahltho schrieb:


> Good Night, Tonight


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (26. Juni 2011)

Good Night, Midnight heisst es doch 

Frage, braucht jemand einen Fox DHx Air 5.0 in 216x63 ????? Habe einen günstig anzugeben, quasi neuwertig nur ca. 5 Wochen eingebaut?


----------



## wissefux (27. Juni 2011)

morsche ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. Juni 2011)

wissefux schrieb:


> morsche ...







mzaskar schrieb:


> Good Night, Midnight heisst es doch



[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DRCgueckAXE"]YouTube        - âªGOODNIGHT TONIGHT - Paul McCartney & Wings - 1979â¬â[/nomedia]


----------



## mzaskar (27. Juni 2011)

Na dann  Moin und so an alle


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. Juni 2011)

Die zweirädrige Fahrt nach EB war zwar schön & sonnig, aber es war auch schon recht warm


----------



## mzaskar (27. Juni 2011)

mir war es noch angenehm bei der 2-rädrigen Fahrt entlang der Sihl und der limmat  

die Zeiten werden besser


----------



## mzaskar (27. Juni 2011)

Hmmmm, lecker Sushi gab es heute


----------



## --bikerider-- (27. Juni 2011)

ich werd mal einen Antrag auf Einrichtung einer Klimaanlage stellen...

in ca. 30 min dreht die Sonne und ballert dann voll auf unsere Fensterfront...

dann kannste die ganzen Papiere mit deinen Unterarmen einsammeln...

*schwitz*


----------



## mzaskar (27. Juni 2011)

zieh ein Röckchen an und stell die Füsse in kaltes Wasser


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. Juni 2011)

Beine rasieren nicht vergessen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (27. Juni 2011)

Guter Einwand


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. Juni 2011)

So'n Pelz heizt ordentlich auf


----------



## mzaskar (27. Juni 2011)

ich mach mich nach Hause


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. Juni 2011)

Ich bin länger schon zu Hause


----------



## mzaskar (27. Juni 2011)

War mir noch zu warm


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. Juni 2011)

Mir nicht 

War noch zwei Stunden mit dem Bike unterwegs


----------



## wissefux (28. Juni 2011)

auf jeden fall hats jetzt sehr angenehme temperaturen. kurz kurz am frühen morgen 

moin


----------



## --bikerider-- (28. Juni 2011)

so
ich starte gleich mal die zweirädrige Fahrt nach LM...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. Juni 2011)

Moin 

Heute ist mal wieder vierrädrig nach EB angesagt - Webasto läuft


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (28. Juni 2011)

... na hoffentlich auf kühlung 

so, zensus zum 2. erledigt ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. Juni 2011)

wissefux schrieb:


> ... na hoffentlich auf kühlung



Natürlich auf Heizung, um das Triebwerk vorzuglühen


----------



## mzaskar (28. Juni 2011)

Moin, ihr Heizer  unnn weeeechhhhhhh


----------



## Hopi (28. Juni 2011)

Eigentlich müsste der Fürst noch Heizdecken für die Reifen holen! Dann haben die gleich Betriebstemperatur


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. Juni 2011)

Ich glaube ich kaufe jetzt doch mal eine Drehbank.


----------



## wissefux (28. Juni 2011)

Hopi schrieb:


> Eigentlich müsste der Fürst noch Heizdecken für die Reifen holen! Dann haben die gleich Betriebstemperatur



da gurkt immer so einer in schlangenlinien durch den ort, um dann ab b8 vollgas zu geben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. Juni 2011)

Der Herr war wieder gnädig und hat uns unser täglich Lachskrustibrötchen auch heute gegeben


----------



## mzaskar (28. Juni 2011)

steht meinem Bike eine schwarze Gabel?????


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. Juni 2011)

Klar 

*Bäuerchen!!!
*

Zum Mittagsmahl gab es dann 1 1/2 Riesen-Currywürste mit scharfer Sauce & Pommes, Krautsalat und hinterher einen Schokopudding zum doppelten Espresso


----------



## Crazy-Racer (28. Juni 2011)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> so
> ich starte gleich mal die zweirädrige Fahrt nach LM...



Tier, und in den Bergen rast du mir dann davon...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. Juni 2011)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Tier, und in den Bergen rast du mir dann davon...



Genau: Warum ist der Iggi denn 2-rädrig nach LM?


----------



## mzaskar (28. Juni 2011)

wahltho schrieb:


> Klar
> 
> *Bäuerchen!!!*
> 
> ...


 

*Bööööööörrrrrrrrrrrrrrpppp* 

Heute war Pizza mit Knobi (uuuupppppppssss habe später noch einen Steuerungsmeeting für's Projekt ) und danach lecker Toblerone Mouse mein Begehr


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. Juni 2011)

So was heisst entweder klassisch "Projektlenkungsausschuss" oder neudeutsch "Project Steering Committee"


----------



## mzaskar (28. Juni 2011)

nee nicht in CH


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. Juni 2011)

Ich weiss: In der Schweiz ist alles anders  

Ich mach' mich gleich mal auf den Heimweg:
1. War heute wieder Weihnachten und ich muss ein Paket aufmachen
2. Muss ich mit der DT Swiss XMC 100 für's Delite Grey beim Schlosser vorbei


----------



## mzaskar (28. Juni 2011)

Viel spass


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (28. Juni 2011)

was machst du denn beim Schlosser mit der Gabel?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. Juni 2011)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> was machst du denn beim Schlosser mit der Gabel?



Der Gabelschaft der EXM 100 ist ca. zwei Zentimeter zu kurz für das R+M Delite Grey.

Es gibt von BBB eine [ame="http://www.amazon.de/BBB-Ahead-Adapter-Extender-BHP-21-silber/dp/B000VSWI6A/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1309269457&sr=8-3"]Gabelschaftverlängerung[/ame].

Der Durchmesser der Gabelschaftverlängerung ist wiederum den Bruchteil eines Millimeters zu dick für das Schaftrohr der EXM100. Deshalb muss sie leicht abgedreht werden. Da ich noch keine Drehbank habe, blieb nur der Gang zum Hofschlosser.


----------



## wondermike (28. Juni 2011)

wahltho schrieb:


> So was heisst entweder klassisch "Projektlenkungsausschuss" oder neudeutsch "Project Steering Committee"



Wie wär's mit Project Steuerungs Committee Besprechungs Meeting?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. Juni 2011)

Typischer Ratschlag eiines Unternehmensberaters 

Ich war dann noch zwei Stunden im Taunus unterwegs


----------



## --bikerider-- (28. Juni 2011)

wahltho schrieb:


> Genau: Warum ist der Iggi denn 2-rädrig nach LM?




weil ich da arbeite??

waren gut 80km heute


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. Juni 2011)

Seit wann arbeitest Du den in LM?


----------



## wondermike (28. Juni 2011)

wahltho schrieb:


> Typischer Ratschlag eiines Unternehmensberaters



Gern geschehen! Wo soll ich die Rechnung hinschicken?


----------



## wissefux (29. Juni 2011)

moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. Juni 2011)

moin moin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (29. Juni 2011)

moin moin moin


----------



## Crazy-Racer (29. Juni 2011)

moin moin moin moin


----------



## mzaskar (29. Juni 2011)

ahha! die studenten sind auch schon wach


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. Juni 2011)

... wo Aldi doch inzwischen auch schon bis 20:00 Uhr auf hat


----------



## --bikerider-- (29. Juni 2011)

wahltho schrieb:


> Seit wann arbeitest Du den in LM?



seit fast einem Jahr... aber in der gleichen Firma


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. Juni 2011)

Upps - Sorry, da habe ich wohl was nicht mitbekommen  

Gabel Vorbauverlängerung vom Schlosser abgeholt - Passt perfekt 

Der Umbau des Delite Grey ist somit weitestgehend vollendet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (29. Juni 2011)

Und jetzt verschenkst du alte Gabeln


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. Juni 2011)

Die alte Gabel vom Delite Grey, die jetzt übrig ist, kannst Du gerne geschenkt haben: Eine 2001er Rock Shox SID Race


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. Juni 2011)

Gute Nacht


----------



## mzaskar (29. Juni 2011)

wahltho schrieb:


> Die alte Gabel vom Delite Grey, die jetzt übrig ist, kannst Du gerne geschenkt haben: Eine 2001er Rock Shox SID Race



nee lass mal 

Gute Nacht


----------



## wissefux (29. Juni 2011)

auf die sid race lass ich nix kommen. guts nächtle ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. Juni 2011)

Moin 



mzaskar schrieb:


> nee lass mal



 Wie - Jetzt doch 'nen Rückzieher machen ?  

Na der Weltuntergang fiel ja schon wieder eher moderat aus


----------



## mzaskar (30. Juni 2011)

Moin hier regnet es noch


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. Juni 2011)

Die vierrädrige oben ohne Fahrt war wieder sehr schön


----------



## wissefux (30. Juni 2011)

moin. gar keine fahrt ist noch viel schöner


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. Juni 2011)

Das würde ich so nicht unterschreiben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (30. Juni 2011)

In der Schweiz gab es nasse Füsse ..... 

http://www.20min.ch/news/zentralsch...d-Keller-geflutet--Haeuser-evakuiert-11287052

mein 2-Rad Weg zur Arbeit war teilweise nicht mehr existent oder war zu einem Fluss mutiert


----------



## wissefux (30. Juni 2011)

alder schweizer 

wir hier im vordertaunus kommen irgendwie meistens sehr milde davon


----------



## Crazy-Racer (30. Juni 2011)

wissefux schrieb:


> alder schweizer
> 
> wir hier im vordertaunus kommen irgendwie meistens sehr milde davon



Das habe ich auch schon sehr positiv festgestellt  hier ists einfach schee


----------



## --bikerider-- (30. Juni 2011)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Das habe ich auch schon sehr positiv festgestellt  hier ists einfach schee



bis wir in LZ absaufen... das dauert 
Vorher bekommt der Fürst nasse Füße


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. Juni 2011)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> bis wir in LZ absaufen... das dauert
> Vorher bekommt der Fürst nasse Füße



... und bis der mal nasse Füsse bekommt, da ist der Fux schon längst abgesoffen  

Der Fürst wird sich jetzt erstmal in den Hochtaunus begeben, um seine Ländereien zu inspizieren


----------



## wissefux (30. Juni 2011)

nix da absaufen. hab hier nen netten naturkanal, der immer brav die ganze brühe in die niederungen abführt ...
na gut, einmal in meinem bisherigen erdendasein war er nicht so brav. schuld waren aber wie immer wir menschen, die glauben die natur unterwerfen zu können


----------



## mzaskar (30. Juni 2011)

Umterwerfen ist immer gut


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. Juni 2011)

Oh ja meine Untertanen - Unterwerfen ist ganz im Sinne des Fürsten 

Der Fürst stellt immer wieder fest, dass es unter der Woche in seinen Ländereien eigentlich am Schönsten ist, weil so wenig Volk, egal ob per per pedes oder per Zweirad unterwegs ist


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. Juni 2011)

Gute Nacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (1. Juli 2011)

moin. erster am frei-tag


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. Juli 2011)

moin. zweiter am frei-tag


----------



## mzaskar (1. Juli 2011)

moin, kein frei-Tag


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. Juli 2011)

mzaskar schrieb:


> moin, kein frei-Tag



 Falsch, das hätte heissen müssen:

"moin. dritter am freitag"


----------



## wondermike (1. Juli 2011)

So, hab' dann auch mal den Rest des Tages frei genommen.


----------



## mzaskar (1. Juli 2011)

Ich hab dann auch mal frei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. Juli 2011)

wondermike schrieb:


> So, hab' dann auch mal den Rest des Tages frei genommen.



 Um die Uhrzeit? - Halben Tag freigenommen oder wie?

... Berater sind auch nicht mehr Das, was sie mal waren  

Die Alpen mal aus einer anderen Perspektive!


----------



## wondermike (1. Juli 2011)

wahltho schrieb:


> Um die Uhrzeit? - Halben Tag freigenommen oder wie?
> 
> ... Berater sind auch nicht mehr Das, was sie mal waren
> http://www.spiegel.de/flash/flash-26390.html



Alles eine Frage der Prozesseffizienz. Ich glaube, ich muss Dir mal eine Organisationsberatung anbieten. Ich sehe da erhebliche Optimierungspotentiale.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. Juli 2011)

Ich glaube ich kann Dich mir nicht leisten 

Gute Nacht


----------



## mzaskar (2. Juli 2011)

Nacht


----------



## wissefux (2. Juli 2011)

moin.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. Juli 2011)

wissefux schrieb:


> moin.



dito.


----------



## Hopi (2. Juli 2011)

Moin Gemeinde  Gestern mit die HT zum Feldi und zurück (bohh bin ich im Popo)


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. Juli 2011)

Du kommst auch irgendwie nur ziemlich gedämpft rüber


----------



## wissefux (2. Juli 2011)

eher ungedämpft


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. Juli 2011)

Na wenn einer irgendwo im Popo steckt, kommt er zwangsläufig eher gedämpft rüber  

 Zurück von einer sehr schönen Taunusrunde


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (2. Juli 2011)

haben a. heute in l. getroffen


----------



## Hopi (2. Juli 2011)

wahltho schrieb:


> Du kommst auch irgendwie nur ziemlich gedämpft rüber



Da hast Du Recht 

Aber eben waren wir in Strommberg auf dem Flowtrail  echt ein schöner Endurokurs


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. Juli 2011)

wissefux schrieb:


> haben a. heute in l. getroffen



Hat A. mir erzählt


----------



## mzaskar (2. Juli 2011)

Da will ich nächstens auchmal hin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. Juli 2011)

Gute Nacht


----------



## wissefux (3. Juli 2011)

tach


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. Juli 2011)

wissefux schrieb:


> tach



auch 

Sieht ja wieder nicht besonders sommerlich da draussen aus


----------



## mzaskar (3. Juli 2011)

moin, kleine Morgenrunde


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. Juli 2011)

Ne kleine Runde zum Morgen oder wie?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (3. Juli 2011)

Kleine Runde durch die heimischen Ländereien, mal nach dem rechten sehen  Achja, beim nächstenmal bringe ich meine Säge mit mit


----------



## --bikerider-- (3. Juli 2011)

wieder ein Trail kaputt 
mittlerer Teil Atzelbergtrail


----------



## Crazy-Racer (3. Juli 2011)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Da will ich nächstens auchmal hin



ich auch


----------



## Crazy-Racer (3. Juli 2011)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> wieder ein Trail kaputt
> mittlerer Teil Atzelbergtrail



traurige Sache, aber wer weiß, ob da nicht bald jemand Hand anlegt...

Ich muss auch mal wieder ganz dringend auf nen Trail  und in DREI Wochen gehts in die Berge


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. Juli 2011)

Bei mir sind nur noch zwei Wochen


----------



## mzaskar (3. Juli 2011)

Aber die Mountainbiker machen den Wald kaputt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (3. Juli 2011)

Ich bin schon doppel 

Ich treffe mich das nächste WE mit Freunden im Allgäu .... mal sehen wie die Berge dort so sind


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. Juli 2011)

So wie ich die Lage bei unserem Aufenthalt in Oberstdorf Ende Februar/Anfang März gesichtet habe, geht da bestimmt 'ne Menge


----------



## mzaskar (3. Juli 2011)

Es geht nach Bad Hindelang. Der dortige Bikepark hat noch etwas gut zu machen.


----------



## wissefux (4. Juli 2011)

moin am frei-tag


----------



## mzaskar (4. Juli 2011)

Moin auch ..


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. Juli 2011)

Moin, moin 

Verpennt, also Zweirad


----------



## mzaskar (4. Juli 2011)

hat der Fürst beim Geldzählen die Zeit vergessen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. Juli 2011)

Ne, ne: Es war gestern abend einfach nur spät geworden


----------



## Crazy-Racer (4. Juli 2011)

noch 8min, dann geht die erste Klausur los...


----------



## mzaskar (4. Juli 2011)

drücke dir die Daumen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (4. Juli 2011)

jetzt erstmal Kaffee, dann 30 Minuten Meeting mit dem QM vom Projekt, dann gebe ich dem Fürsten mal ein Telefon


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. Juli 2011)

mzaskar schrieb:


> drücke dir die Daumen







mzaskar schrieb:


> ... dann gebe ich dem Fürsten mal ein Telefon


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. Juli 2011)

Ich glaube ich verpass' dem Argon RoCC 'ne 120er DT Swiss Gabel 

Damit liege ich zwar hinsichtlich der Einbaulänge 17mm über den Specs, was aber bei meinem Gewicht keine Rolle spielen sollte. Da ich hinten eine 183mm Scheibe fahre, fahre ich das Argon 'eh schon ausserhalb der Specs.

Die 100er Gabel kommt dann ins Argon von A.


----------



## mzaskar (4. Juli 2011)

kannst ja ein Stück rausschneiden  oder einen anderen Steuersatz (integrated) verbauen, dann passt es wieder


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. Juli 2011)

Ist wie gesagt nicht notwendig 

Gleich geht's zweirädrig ab in den Taunus


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. Juli 2011)

wahltho schrieb:


> Gleich geht's zweirädrig ab in den Taunus



 Done!

Habe im Vorbeifahren an der Gundelhardt noch eine alte Bekannte getroffen: Miss_H


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Juli 2011)

Moin


----------



## mzaskar (5. Juli 2011)

Dito


----------



## wissefux (5. Juli 2011)

moin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (5. Juli 2011)

Ab und zu biken bringt schon was


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Juli 2011)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich glaube ich verpass' dem Argon RoCC 'ne 120er DT Swiss Gabel



Update:
1. Das Argon kriegt die 130er XMC aus dem Helius CC
2. Das Helius CC kriegt eine 140er XMM
3. Das Argon von A. kriegt die 100er aus meinem Argon


----------



## mzaskar (5. Juli 2011)

Achja, die Frauen müssen wieder die abgetragenen Klamotten der Herren aufragen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Juli 2011)

Die 100er DT Swiss ist ja quasi neu. Sie war der Ersatz für die alte XMC 100 mit IS2000 Aufnahme, die jetzt im Delite Grey verbaut ist.

Ausserdem ist der Bike-Keller dann endlich Fox / Rock Shox frei (Bis auf die Gabel-/Dämpferkrabbelkiste  )


----------



## wissefux (5. Juli 2011)

ich dachte, fox sei das non + ultra. hat sich wohl geändert, wenn es des fürsten gnade nicht mehr bekommt ...


----------



## mzaskar (5. Juli 2011)

Naja, wie alles im Leben ist auch das manchmal vorbei .... so geschehen mit Manitou, Marzzochi und jetzt Fox ...

BTW ich bin mit meinem VIVD Dämpfer äusserst zufrieden und warten jetzt auf eine neue Lyrik .... dann bin ich Fux, sorry Fox frei  und habe vorne wie hinten 170 mm geilen Federweg  bei hoffentlich dann 15.7 kg .... Wenn *ich* dann mal zweistellig wiege oder zumindest nahe bei bin , gibt es entweder eine Titanfeder oder der Vivid Air wird wieder verbaut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Juli 2011)

wissefux schrieb:


> ich dachte, fox sei das non + ultra. ...



 Bei mir ist Fox schon seit ca. 2 1/2 Jahren out: Hält nicht, ist teuer in der Wartung....


----------



## mzaskar (5. Juli 2011)

naja meine hält und war auch noch nicht teuer im Service ..... war noch nie dort


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Juli 2011)

Zurück von einer extrem goilen Runde im Hochtaunus 

Die Trails sind inzwischen wieder in idealem Zustand


----------



## ramrod1708 (5. Juli 2011)

So, so langsam wird es wohl doch ernst mit dem neuen Bike. 

Erst verabschiedet sich bei nem kleinen hop von der Strasse auf den Fahrradweg der Umwerfer und frisst sich fast in meine Kurbel vorne und nun fängt die vorder Gabel tierisch an zu knarzen.... 

Ich glaube das alte Wheeler machts nicht mehr lange. 

Was haltet ihr von Canyon? Oder doch lieber Radon?  Brauche auf jedenfall nen Bike das ich finanzieren kann, da ich ja eigentlich erst im Winter mit nem neuen Bike gerechnet habe. Aber die monatliche Laufleistung von fast 1000km tun dem Wheeler nicht gut.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (5. Juli 2011)

Moin
von Canyon halt ich was, Radon hält wohl auch.  welche Richtung denn? Xc?


----------



## mzaskar (5. Juli 2011)

n'Abend  Arbeitsweg hin und Rück unter 2 Stunden (1:58 h) angefangen hatte es mit 2:20 

darauf ein Erdinger Isotonisch, Kalorienreduziert und Alk befreit


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Juli 2011)

Brav!  

Gute Nacht


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. Juli 2011)

... und schon wieder Moin


----------



## wissefux (6. Juli 2011)

moin. immer noch frei-tag


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. Juli 2011)

Merkt man


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (6. Juli 2011)

jaja, schon wieder ..... und die Projekte sind immer noch nicht grün  

Aber, ich glaube das neuer Federungsteil für vorne ist gekommen, zumindest wartet ein Packet auf der Post darauf, von mir in Empfang genommen zu werden  

Und irgendwie hatte ich heute nach die Idee, oder war es heute Morgen bei der vierrädrigen Fahrt (Anzugtermin) zum Office, mir irgendwann mal, so zum Winter hin, ein Nicolai Argon FR aus zu bauen. Naja, nur eine Idee die so im Kopf entsteht, wenn man im Stau steht


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. Juli 2011)

mzaskar schrieb:


> so zum Winter hin, ein Nicolai Argon FR aus zu bauen.



Wie kommst Du denn gerade ausgerechnet jetzt auf diese Idee?   




mzaskar schrieb:


> ... , wenn man im Stau steht



 Stau - Was ist das denn?


----------



## mzaskar (6. Juli 2011)

Als Stadtrad  und dafür habe ich dann schoen ein paar Teile rumliegen ..... Gabel, Laufräder, Kurbel, Kassette, Sattelstütze, Sattel, .... eigentlich fehlt mir nur der Rahmen  

Es könnte auch irgendein anderes HT sein für eine lange Gabel .... da werde ich mich eh mal umsehen. 



Achja, der Trend geht zum Zwei(t)rad


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. Juli 2011)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Als Stadtrad


 
Ich hätte eher angenommen, dass Du genau zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt auf die Idee gekommen bist, weil ich mein Argon RoCC gerade Richtung Enduro HT umbaue  



mzaskar schrieb:


> Achja, der Trend geht zum Zweitrad



Wem sagst Du das?


----------



## mzaskar (6. Juli 2011)

Das einzige was noch etwas quer steht ist der Preis


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. Juli 2011)

Jetzt mach mal bloss keinen auf Sparbrötchen 

Was lacostet die Welt? Geld spielt keine Rolex!


----------



## Crazy-Racer (6. Juli 2011)

Catia ist doof


----------



## wondermike (6. Juli 2011)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Catia ist doof



Mich nervt die Alte auch immer total.


----------



## mzaskar (6. Juli 2011)

stimmt, ist doof .... aber was studierst du auch so was  

Wie war denn die Klausur?

Achja, Pferdchen hat neue Vorderradfederungselemente


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (6. Juli 2011)

so da isses


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. Juli 2011)

N'Abend 

Der Nachmittag verlief anders als gedacht: Unsere kleine Amber hat eine Verletzung am linken Hinterlauf und ich musste mit Ihr zum Tierarzt. Die Wunde musste getackert werden. Zudem trägt sie jetzt eine Halskrause und ist total verstört


----------



## mzaskar (7. Juli 2011)

Guten Morgen


----------



## wissefux (7. Juli 2011)

moin. arme kleine a.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. Juli 2011)

Guten Morgen 

Amber geht es soweit ganz gut, sie hat die ganze Nacht bei mir im Bett gelegen. Sie ist ziemlich ruhig. Fressen und trinken gestaltet sich mit der Halskrause schwierig.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (7. Juli 2011)

Moin!

@catia: eigentlich gehts ja, aber entweder funktioniert das Programm auf meinem Kleinen nicht so richtig, oder aber das schränkt bei der Bemaßung, Form und Lagetoleranz etc. ganz schön ein...  aber was solls, gestern fertig geworden und morgen wirds Getriebe abgegeben  wieder ein Brocken weg 

@ zaskar: die Klausuren (mitlerweile, werden täglich mehr...) war (hoffentlich) ganz ok (denk ich). Ich bin mir sozusagen absolut sicher 
Die Lyrik ist ein nettes Teilchen, vor allem mit 170mm  was war nochmal vorher drin? Warum der Wechsel?
@wahltho: was hat das arme Kätzchen denn angestellt so eine Verletzung davon zu tragen?  

@all: was meint ihr ist von der Code 2011 zu halten? Überlege stark mir kurzfristig für den Bergurlaub was standfesteres als die Oro zu beschaffen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (7. Juli 2011)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich hätte eher angenommen, dass Du genau zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt auf die Idee gekommen bist, weil ich mein Argon RoCC gerade Richtung Enduro HT umbaue



So ein wenig schon


----------



## mzaskar (7. Juli 2011)

Vorher war ein Talas 36 drin von 2009. Die muss unbedingt zum Service da sie immer störischer wurde und dann plötzlich "wegsackt" war manchmal ein komisches Gefühl. 
Die Lyrik wollte ich schon immer mal ausprobieren. Da ich mit dem Vivid zufrieden bin, dachte ich so bei mit, 170mm hinten und 170mm vorne passt bestimmt gut. Die Talasfunktion nutze ich eigentlich nur zum einladen ins Auto.  Der Zeitpunkt bot sich also an. Nun gibt es mehere Optionen:
1. Ich behalte die Lyrik verkaufe due Fox. 
2. Ich behalte die Fox (nach dem Service) und verkaufe die Lyrik. 
3. Die Foxreperatur ist zu teuer (z.  b.   Beschädigung der Standrohre) siehe Variante 1
4. Ich behalte beide, kaufe mir ein Ragley Blue Pig fur 250CHF und baue ein HT auf


----------



## Crazy-Racer (7. Juli 2011)

Ich würde Variante 4 wählen 
Ist das jetzt eine Coil Lyrik? Oder Luft? Die Coil hättest du mit Uturn nehmen können, hilft beim Einladen und bei längeren Steigungen schon, vor allem bei 170mm 
Das schöne an den Coil Gabeln: man kann eigentlich alles selbst machen...den (komplizierteren) Luft teilen traue ich da nicht so recht, meine Alte Fox F100 habe ich auch selbst überholt - geht um Welten besser jetzt  Aber Stahlfeder ist halt doch sympatischer (finde ich). Eine Vivid coil steht auch auf meiner Interessenliste, soll bergauf weniger wegsacken und bergab einfach eine ganz andere Liga als Luft sein


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. Juli 2011)

Die zweirädrige Fahrt nach EB war sehr angenehm 

Heute wurde zum ersten Mal das Delite Grey V 3.0 (eigentlich noch 2.5) ausgeführt.

Fährt sich sehr goil mit den neuen DT Swiss Federkomponenten 

Soweit fertig, bis auf:
1. Den Tausch der Hinterradbremse gegen die Hope Mono Mini
2. Neues Tretlager (Tune Fastfoot / Sixpack, schon bestellt)
3. Leichterer Laufradsatz mit XM717 Disc & VR Tune King (schon bestellt)

Gestern Abend wurde dann noch das Argon RoCC in der Enduro-Version komplettiert:
1. DT Swiss XMC 130
2. Hope Mono M4 vom Helius CC (das bekommt wiederum eine neue Hope Tech M4, ebenfalls schon bestellt)

Das Argon RoCC von A. hat auch gestern die neue DT Swiss XMC 100 verpasst bekommen.

Morgen sollte dann die XMM 140 für das Helius CC kommen.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (7. Juli 2011)

Da ist einer schwer am Umbauen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. Juli 2011)

Aber ganz schwer.


----------



## mzaskar (7. Juli 2011)

ist eine Solo Air .... hmmm war lange hin und her gerissen Luft oder Stahl .... hmmm habe mich jetzt für Luft entschieden


----------



## mzaskar (7. Juli 2011)

jetzt habe ich sie eingesaut 




einzige Schlammpfütze auf dem Weg zur Arbeit  früher nur eine unbedeutende Wasserdurchfahrt über Steine, heute war es ein allesverschlingendes Schlammloch


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. Juli 2011)

Du Sau!


----------



## mzaskar (7. Juli 2011)

gerne


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. Juli 2011)

In ca. 2 Stunden ist Wochenende


----------



## ratte (7. Juli 2011)

Habe mir heute mal einen Frei-tag gegönnt... 
...nach abendlichem Einsatz für die Firma und gefolgt von einer erneuten Diskussion mit dem Abendessen, die dieses allerdings gewonnen hat. :kotz:
Heute gab es daher bisher nur flüssige Kalorien.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (7. Juli 2011)

mzaskar schrieb:


> ist eine Solo Air .... hmmm war lange hin und her gerissen Luft oder Stahl .... hmmm habe mich jetzt für Luft entschieden



was hat dich zur Luft überzeugt?


----------



## mzaskar (7. Juli 2011)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> was hat dich zur Luft überzeugt?



Um ehrlich zu sein mein Gewicht. Die stärkste Feder die es gibt ist für 90 kg + ausgelegt. Da liege ich zur Zeit massiv drüber.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (7. Juli 2011)

da ist natürlich was dran


----------



## mzaskar (7. Juli 2011)

Ich arbeite daran  ist verdammt hart


----------



## Crazy-Racer (7. Juli 2011)

es wird sich aber bestimmt lohnen  weiter so!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. Juli 2011)

Ahh wir nähern uns mal wieder einer K-Frage 

Ich bin trocken heimgekommen und war dann mit Amber nochmal beim Tierarzt. Die Wunde verheilt soweit ganz gut  

Auch der Bike-Umbau schreitet voran: Aktuell sind nur noch zwei Bikes im Umbau


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. Juli 2011)

Gute Nacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ramrod1708 (8. Juli 2011)

mzaskar schrieb:


> n'Abend  Arbeitsweg hin und Rück unter 2 Stunden (1:58 h) angefangen hatte es mit 2:20
> 
> darauf ein Erdinger Isotonisch, Kalorienreduziert und Alk befreit



Ich pumpe gerade nen Licher Isotonisch ab. Hätte nicht gedacht das das so lecker ist. 

Wie weit hast du den zur Arbeit?
Ich habe insgesatm knapp 50KM und brauche ca 2:35 



Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Moin
> von Canyon halt ich was, Radon hält wohl auch.  welche Richtung denn? Xc?



Also es soll ein HT werden, da mir das Kleingeld für ein gescheites Fully fehlt. 
ICh brauche es hauptsächlich für den Weg zur Arbeit udn mal für nen Ausritt in den Taunus etc..


----------



## Crazy-Racer (8. Juli 2011)

Morsche! 

willst du auf dem HT eher Tourenmäßig entspannt sitzen (--> Yellowstone bzw. ZR Team) oder eher etwas gestreckter - flotter (--> Grand Canyon bzw. ZR Race)?
Ansonsten ist es denke ich fast egal welches der Räder du nimmst  wäre wohl mal probe zu sitzen. 
Wie stehts denn um die Schrauberfertigkeiten? Machst du mal was selbst oder kommt das Rad für alles in die Werkstatt? Im 2. Fall würde ich dann über den Versender nochmal nachdenken.
Manchmal gibts beim Händler um die Ecke auch ganz nette Angebote - interessant wenn man ohnehin oft zu ihm geht.
Machst du eh alles selbst, hast du die freie Auswahl 
Noch erwähnenswert: bei Canyon hat man manchmal (ich hatte einmal von zweimal Glück und es gibt echt flott) "etwas" Wartezeit...  aber das weißt du sicher schon.

Ich würde bei Hardtail und dem Verwendungszweck wohl, ab dem ZR Team 7 bzw. Yellowstone 6.0 jeweils aufwärts, nach finanziellem Spielraum und Optik entscheiden, die Bikes können alle was


----------



## ramrod1708 (8. Juli 2011)

Also ich wÃ¼rde lieber entspannt sitzen.
Mit den Reperaturen etc ist das so ne Sache. Manches kann ich selber, manches muss ich machen lassen. Bin ausserdem lernfÃ¤hig. ;-) 
Also so ca: 850â¬ sind das maximum.

Tapatalk @ SE Xperia X10 Mini Pro


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. Juli 2011)

Guten Morgen Ihr Lieben 

Ich glaube ich hatte es schon erwähnt: Frei-Tag


----------



## wissefux (8. Juli 2011)

moin. richtig, frei-tag. immer noch und noch ne ganze weile


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. Juli 2011)

Heute geht's weiter mit dem Bike-Umbau: Die XMM 140 für's Helius CC sollte heute kommen  Die neue Tech M4 kommen leider erst nächste Woche  

Heute Vormittag werde ich vllt. mal das Enduro Argon ausführen 

Die Frage die sich stellt ist, welches Bike ich dann nächsten Frei-Tag für Top of Graubünden mitnehme: Das Helius FR, das CC (was nur geht, wenn die Bremsen rechtzeitig kommen) oder das Argon 

... vllt. ja auch das Delite Grey V 3.0, dann könnte ich 'ne Ortlieb-Satteltasche nehmen und bräuchte keinen Rucksack für's Gepäck


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (8. Juli 2011)

DAS FR macht mehr Spass


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. Juli 2011)

Ich hatte sowohl das CC als auch das FR schon mit in den Alpen. 

CC hat eigentlich auch völlig gereicht. Mit der neuen 140er-Gabel ist der Unterschied zum FR sehr gering, dafür ist das CC auch noch einen Tick leichter 

Mit dem Argon wäre es mal ein neuer Challenge, ...

... mit Federweg kann schliesslich jeder 

Ich glaube ich gehe jetzt erst mal biken


----------



## mzaskar (8. Juli 2011)

stimmt bei dem "alten" ist der Unterschied nicht gross .... Wie wäre es mit dem Einrad von Hopi?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. Juli 2011)

Zurück vom Testride mit dem Enduro Argon 

Goil   

... wozu braucht man eigentlich überhaupt hinten eine Federung


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. Juli 2011)




----------



## mzaskar (8. Juli 2011)

schick schaut es aus


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. Juli 2011)

mzaskar schrieb:


> stimmt bei dem "alten" ist der Unterschied nicht gross ....



Naja eigentlich 160mm/130mm, bei mir jetzt aber nur noch 150mm/140mm (vorne).



mzaskar schrieb:


> Wie wäre es mit dem Einrad von Hopi?



Stimmt - Was ist denn eigentlich daraus geworden?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. Juli 2011)

So, die XMM 140 ist auch verbaut. Jetzt fehlen nur noch die neuen Hope Tech M4 und das Helius CC wäre auch upgedatet


----------



## mzaskar (8. Juli 2011)

M4 tech ist


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. Juli 2011)

Hope ist generell 

Ich hätte eigentlich lieber die gute, alte Mono M4 gehabt, aber die gibt es leider nicht mehr 

M.E. der beste Händer für Hope ist Gocycle in Münster - Da bin ich seit Jahren Stammkunde


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (8. Juli 2011)

g


----------



## --bikerider-- (8. Juli 2011)

u


----------



## --bikerider-- (8. Juli 2011)

t


----------



## --bikerider-- (8. Juli 2011)

e


----------



## --bikerider-- (8. Juli 2011)

n


----------



## --bikerider-- (8. Juli 2011)

Tag


----------



## --bikerider-- (8. Juli 2011)

Vielleicht


----------



## --bikerider-- (8. Juli 2011)

knacke


----------



## --bikerider-- (8. Juli 2011)

ich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (8. Juli 2011)

endlich


----------



## --bikerider-- (8. Juli 2011)

mal


----------



## --bikerider-- (8. Juli 2011)

wieder


----------



## --bikerider-- (8. Juli 2011)

die


----------



## --bikerider-- (8. Juli 2011)

K-Frage


----------



## --bikerider-- (8. Juli 2011)

!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (8. Juli 2011)

Keiner


----------



## --bikerider-- (8. Juli 2011)

da


----------



## --bikerider-- (8. Juli 2011)

??


----------



## --bikerider-- (8. Juli 2011)

Dann


----------



## --bikerider-- (8. Juli 2011)

herzlichen


----------



## --bikerider-- (8. Juli 2011)

Glückwunsch


----------



## --bikerider-- (8. Juli 2011)

lieber


----------



## --bikerider-- (8. Juli 2011)

IGGI


----------



## wissefux (8. Juli 2011)

mann, das war knapp


----------



## mzaskar (8. Juli 2011)

Ah der Fux wieder im Hintergrund gelauert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. Juli 2011)

Leute Ihr habt's gut: Löst K-Fragen mit sinnlosen Posts, während A. und ich im Schweisse unseres Angesichts die Bude wieder einräumen, weil wir heute die Anstreicher da hatten 

Gute Nacht


----------



## mzaskar (8. Juli 2011)

Auch der Fürst darf schwitzen


----------



## ratte (8. Juli 2011)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Wie wäre es mit dem Einrad von Hopi?





wahltho schrieb:


> Stimmt - Was ist denn eigentlich daraus geworden?


Das steht in sichtweite.


----------



## mzaskar (8. Juli 2011)

Da steht es ja gut


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. Juli 2011)

Moin Moin


----------



## --bikerider-- (9. Juli 2011)

Mosche


----------



## wissefux (9. Juli 2011)

tach auch


----------



## mzaskar (9. Juli 2011)

Moin aus dem Allgäu


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. Juli 2011)

So: Der Rucksack für Top of Grubünden wäre auch so gut wie gepackt.

... dank der ausgeklügelten Packliste vom letzten Jahr war das eine schnelle Sache


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. Juli 2011)

Zurück von einer sehr schönen Taunusrunde mit dem Enduro Argon 

Heute habe ich dann die HR Hope Mono Mini am Delite Grey montiert. War eine etwas grössere Aktion, da eine neue, etwas längere Leitung verlegt werden musste.

Die Tune King für's VR ist heute auch angekommen


----------



## Crazy-Racer (9. Juli 2011)

Wann gehts denn los mit Top of ?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. Juli 2011)

Kommende Woche Freitag geht's nach Chur und am Samstag wollen wir starten 

Gute Nacht aus dem Taunus


----------



## ramrod1708 (9. Juli 2011)

Sachtmal, kann sich vielleicht einer aus dem Grossraum FFM erbarmen und mir meine Gangschaltung einstellen und den vorderen Umwerfer wieder richtig einstellen? Ist halt nur ne alte billige Altus, soll aber auch nur bis allerspätestens Oktober noch halten dann gibts nen neues Bike.
Soll auch nicht umsonst sein.  Wer mal ne halbe Stunde/ Stunde Zeit hat und mir das auch vielleicht mal zeigen könnte kann sich gerne bei mir per PM melden. Danke schonmal im vorraus.


----------



## wissefux (10. Juli 2011)

morsche.


----------



## --bikerider-- (10. Juli 2011)

moin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (10. Juli 2011)

Tach aus dem Allgäu


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. Juli 2011)

Morsche aus dem Taunus!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. Juli 2011)

Mahlzeit!

Zurück von einer sehr schönen, trailigen Taunusrunde


----------



## Crazy-Racer (10. Juli 2011)

ramrod1708 schrieb:


> Sachtmal, kann sich vielleicht einer aus dem Grossraum FFM erbarmen und mir meine Gangschaltung einstellen und den vorderen Umwerfer wieder richtig einstellen? Ist halt nur ne alte billige Altus, soll aber auch nur bis allerspätestens Oktober noch halten dann gibts nen neues Bike.
> Soll auch nicht umsonst sein.  Wer mal ne halbe Stunde/ Stunde Zeit hat und mir das auch vielleicht mal zeigen könnte kann sich gerne bei mir per PM melden. Danke schonmal im vorraus.



moin!

http://www.fahrrad-workshop-sprockhoevel.de/Schaltung_einstellen_shimano.htm


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. Juli 2011)

N'abend 

Hat ja heute doch noch was runtergemacht


----------



## wissefux (11. Juli 2011)

na toll. das habt ihr uns jetzt geschickt. merci. tach auch.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. Juli 2011)

From Taunus with 

Moin


----------



## mzaskar (11. Juli 2011)

Moinmoin back in CH


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. Juli 2011)

Taunus am Morgen ...


----------



## mzaskar (11. Juli 2011)

schick schick  

Ich glaube ich hätte doch mal eine Gabel mit Feder probieren sollen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. Juli 2011)

N'abend 

Ich habe dann nach der Muckibude noch eine sehr schöne Runde im Hochtaunus gedreht


----------



## mzaskar (11. Juli 2011)

keine Muckibude und keine Runde im HT aber ich sage Gute Nacht


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. Juli 2011)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Ich glaube ich hätte doch mal eine Gabel mit Feder probieren sollen



Wieso denn? 

Sage ebenfalls GN8


----------



## wissefux (11. Juli 2011)

gn8


----------



## wissefux (12. Juli 2011)

und moin


----------



## wissefux (12. Juli 2011)

wissefux schrieb:


> gn8





wissefux schrieb:


> und moin



sogar an frei-tagen muß man alles selber machen


----------



## mzaskar (12. Juli 2011)

Wenn du auch unter seniler Bettfluch leidest  

Guten Morgen ihr lieben 

Zum Thema Gabel: naja immo denke ich es geht immer nochmal besser  leider sind die Dinger nicht gerade günstig. Also bleibt es bei Luft. Das Thema Stahlfederforke kommt nur daher, ich bin mit dem Stahlfeder Vivid super zufrieden  so jetzt Zähne putzen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Juli 2011)

Moin 

Länger gepennt, also wieder Zweirad nach EB


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Juli 2011)

Die zweirädrige Fahrt nach EB war sehr angenehm 

Das Delite Grey V2.5 macht sich wirklich gut.

Am Donnerstag ist auch das neue leichte VR mit Tune King & Mavic XC717 fertig.

Die silberne Speedhub (meine Erste , 10 Jahre alt, 6.000er Seriennummer) geht dann nach ToG noch zu Rohloff, um ein neues schwarzes Gehäuse zu bekommen und wird dann ebenfalls mit einer XC717 verheiratet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (12. Juli 2011)

jetzt übertreibt er aber der Fürst mit der ANpassung seiner Rösser 

Achja, ich bin am WE in Germanien und kann dem Fürsten daher kein sicheres Geleit durch dass wilden Graubünden bieten. Leider ist mir auch mein Siegelring abhanden gekommen ..... Aber ihr tapferen Ritter macht das schon  Doch merke, bunte glasperlen helfen nicht weiter


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Juli 2011)

Schade, schade, wirklich ganz furchtbar schade   

... aber wie telefonisch bereits besprochen verständlich


----------



## mzaskar (12. Juli 2011)

wir können uns ja mal ein Telefon geben, vielleicht klappt es ja mit einer Aufwartung an einem anderen Tag


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Juli 2011)

... Du weisst ja grösstenteil schon was Du verpasst, ToG wird   

Wir sollten uns ein Telefon geben, wenn ich mit meinem Gefolge unterwegs bin und ich abschätzen kann, wann wir wo sind


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Juli 2011)

Jetzt heisst es aber erstmal Mahlzeit! 

... bzw. ein Skol! den breiten Sportlern hier im Forum


----------



## mzaskar (12. Juli 2011)

wahltho schrieb:


> Jetzt heisst es aber erstmal Mahlzeit!
> 
> ... bzw. ein Skol! den breiten Sportlern hier im Forum



 sportler und Rauschmittel 


Darauf ein Ben & Jerry's - Cocnutterly fair ice cream


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (12. Juli 2011)

moin!
@ zaskar: das mit dem stahlfeder vivid klingt so wie überall, aber 280 sind nicht wenig... das mit Gabel klingt ebenfalls wie überall, ich bin mit der Stahlfeder auch sehr zufrieden 
nc17 sudpin3 in rot fürs Torque, ja oder nein, das ist hier die Frage


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Juli 2011)

N'abend 

Bin dann noch vor dem Wolkenbruch trocken heimgekommen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Juli 2011)

... und schon wieder Gn8


----------



## wissefux (12. Juli 2011)

yep. gn8 auch aus dem osten. wir erwarten euren wolkenbruch morgen


----------



## mzaskar (13. Juli 2011)

die Forke kostet halt mal locker 1000 Stutz  Aber immo bin ich mehr zufrieden als mit der Fox .... aber nach einem Service sollen die ja um Welten besser sein  
Naja, die lineare Funktion einer Feder und ihr Verhalten, die es schon seit Pferdekutschen gibt, lässt sich nicht so einfach ersetzen. Luftfederung gibt es höchst selten im KFZ Bereich und wenn oft nur in Verbindung mit Elektronik. Stahlfedern gibt es in nahezu jedem KFZ ....

aber ich bin zufrieden 

PS: Good Night


----------



## wissefux (13. Juli 2011)

moin. noch nix ist mit wolkenbruch ... hier am meer ist eben alles anders und aufs wetter kann man sich noch weniger verlassen als daheim ...


----------



## mzaskar (13. Juli 2011)

Guten Morgen ihr lieben Taunusbewohner


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Juli 2011)

Moin 

Wieder länger gepennt, heute aber kein 2-Rad, da Schei$$wetter & Bike-Wetter Pause 

... also noch ein Stündchen warten, bis der morgendliche Vierradstau vorbei ist


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Juli 2011)

... and IOS 5 Beta 3 is now available!


----------



## wissefux (13. Juli 2011)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... and IOS 5 Beta 3 is now available!



wie kommt man denn in den genuss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Juli 2011)

... wenn man registrierter iOS Developer ist


----------



## wissefux (13. Juli 2011)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... wenn man registrierter iOS Developer ist



und ...



wissefux schrieb:


> wie kommt man denn in den genuss



bzw. was muß man dann alles machen


----------



## mzaskar (13. Juli 2011)

viel Zeit haben  

sach mal fux, bist du in den Ferein?


----------



## mzaskar (13. Juli 2011)

sach mal eure Durchlaucht, wo kaufen sie immer ihre hope teilchen??


----------



## wissefux (13. Juli 2011)

vom forum gibts keine ferien  zumindest nicht, so lange man in deutschen landen weilt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Juli 2011)

mzaskar schrieb:


> sach mal eure durchlaucht, wo kaufen sie immer ihre hope teilchen??



...



wahltho schrieb:


> m.e. Der beste händer für hope ist gocycle in münster - da bin ich seit jahren stammkunde



Lesen hilft


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Juli 2011)

wissefux schrieb:


> bzw. was muß man dann alles machen



99 USD im Jahr berappen


----------



## mzaskar (13. Juli 2011)

wahltho schrieb:


> ...
> 
> 
> 
> Lesen hilft


 
ist ja auch super klein geschrieben ....  Den habe ich gesucht, dacht aber es wäre ein Link ....


----------



## wissefux (13. Juli 2011)

wahltho schrieb:


> 99 USD im Jahr berappen



hab nur euro ...

was bringt das für vorteile ? man darf fürs testen noch löhnen oder wie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Juli 2011)

mzaskar schrieb:


> ist ja auch super klein geschrieben ....  Den habe ich gesucht, dacht aber es wäre ein Link ....



Dann hier nochmal der Link  

... gegen Aufpreis gibt's auch Zucker in den $rsch geblasen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Juli 2011)

wissefux schrieb:


> hab nur euro ...



Pech gehabt  

Ich hab' seit heute morgen auch noch CHF inn de Täsch


----------



## mzaskar (13. Juli 2011)

jaja, habs ja gefunden und ich mag keinen Zucker im $$sch 

die haben so eine schöne rote m4 tech  oder doch die schwarz grüne V2 

Aber eigentlich brauche ich ja auch nix


----------



## mzaskar (13. Juli 2011)

obwohl, der Euro ist ja nu wirklich guenstig und ich könnte ja mal bei Hibike eine Lyyrik in Feder bestellen .....


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Juli 2011)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Aber eigentlich brauche ich ja auch nix



Das ist doch meistens so - wirklich brauchen tut man das Zeug nicht


----------



## Crazy-Racer (13. Juli 2011)

wahltho schrieb:


> Das ist doch meistens so - wirklich brauchen tut man das Zeug nicht



Warum wird eigentlich immer nach dem "brauchen" gefragt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Juli 2011)

Keine Ahnung 

Apropos: Die neue Hope Tech M4 für's Helius CC wird nicht mehr rechtzeitig ankommen.

Insofern sind für ToG nur noch das Helius FR und das Argon RoCC im Rennen 

... Favorit ist momentan das Argon


----------



## Crazy-Racer (13. Juli 2011)

Wie sind denn die Trails? Eher flowig oder eher verblockt? Argon wird wohl besser hoch gehen, Helius besser abwärts...  Mein Vorschlag: entscheide nach den Trails!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Juli 2011)

Trails?- Ich bin doch Fürst wabtho, der fährt doch keine Trails!  

... Spass beiseite: Hinsichtlich der Trails wird alles dabei sein. Insofern kann man danach keine Auswahl treffen.

Da ich mit dem FR und dem CC schon in den Alpen war und mir das "neue" Argon so gefällt, wäre das eigentlich mal dran 

Hier kannst du Dir die Route übrigens anschauen (wir werden die Variante I - klassisch fahren).


----------



## mzaskar (13. Juli 2011)

4 oder 7 Tage


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Juli 2011)

die 7 Etappen-Variante natürlich


----------



## Crazy-Racer (13. Juli 2011)

Wie kann das denn einen ganzen Tag durchgehend regnen...irgendwann muss das Wasser doch mal leer sein ...


----------



## mzaskar (13. Juli 2011)

ahm perfekt so was habe ich auch erwartet


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Juli 2011)

wahltho schrieb:


> die 7 Etappen-Variante natürlich



... und natürlich self-guided mit Gepäck auf dem Buckel 



mzaskar schrieb:


> ahm perfekt so was habe ich auch erwartet



... so hatten wir es doch letztes Jahr auch schon geplant


----------



## Crazy-Racer (13. Juli 2011)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... und natürlich self-guided mit Gepäck auf dem Buckel



klingt nachahmenswert


----------



## mzaskar (13. Juli 2011)

stimmt  das CC wäre einfahc das perfekte Rad .... Das FR macht aber auch Spass und das bergauffahren geht gut damit. Also FR .... HT ist schon verdammt hart


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Juli 2011)

... heisst ja auch Hardtail 

Ich habe aber mein Argon in der neuen Enduro-Version in den letzten Tagen über die Trails hier im Taunus geprügelt und ich muss sagen, dass ich mit der 130er-Gabel die fehlende Hinterraddämpfung eigentlich kaum vermisst habe


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Juli 2011)

Caligula lebt! 

Und dann auch noch einen Wallach


----------



## mzaskar (13. Juli 2011)

FÃ¼r die BErgabfahrer 

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O7va1BoKD5M"]YouTube        - âªFirst full ride on Gotschna Freeride Klostersâ¬â[/nomedia]


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Juli 2011)

Gutes Nächtele


----------



## wissefux (13. Juli 2011)

wahltho schrieb:


> Caligula lebt!
> 
> Und dann auch noch einen Wallach



die besitzerin wäre da durchaus interessanter (natürlich nicht zum missbrauch !) als der gaul (selbst wenn dieser ne stute wäre  )... was gibt es doch für kranke menschen :kotz:



wahltho schrieb:


> Gutes Nächtele



dito


----------



## karsten13 (13. Juli 2011)

wissefux schrieb:


> die besitzerin wäre da durchaus interessanter (natürlich nicht zum missbrauch !) als der gaul (selbst wenn dieser ne stute wäre  )... was gibt es doch für kranke menschen :kotz:



also mich beschäftigt nun die Frage, wozu die Filmchen aus der Überwachungskamera dann eigentlich genutzt werden 

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## dschugaschwili (14. Juli 2011)

wahltho schrieb:


> Trails?- Ich bin doch Fürst wabtho, der fährt doch keine Trails!



das ist doch mal ein eingeständnis. jetzt noch den anmaßenden titel weg, dann passts es.

ahoi.


----------



## wissefux (14. Juli 2011)

moin moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. Juli 2011)

Guten Morgen meine lieben Untertanen 

Und natürlich wieder ein "Skol!" den breiten Sportlern! 

... die schlafen jetzt wahrscheinlich aber schon/noch 

Schon wieder länger gepennt - Zweirad oder Vierrad?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (14. Juli 2011)

Einrad 

Guten Morgen, bei mir wird es heute der grosse Rote Wagen mit Chauffeur 

Am Abend ist ein kleiner Umtrunk angesagt  Skol quasi


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. Juli 2011)

Obacht Ritter Mzaskar - Das er mir nicht unter die breiten Sportler gerät, das ist kein guter Umgang für ihn!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. Juli 2011)

wahltho schrieb:


> Zweirad oder Vierrad?



Wetterbericht gecheckt - Zweirad 

... jetzt muss der ge--te vierrädrige Streitwagen des Fürsten 10 Tage alleine in der Garage verweilen 



mzaskar schrieb:


> Einrad



Issch habe gar kein Einrad


----------



## mzaskar (14. Juli 2011)

dat geht schnell  rääängggggdäänngggggdääänngggggg


----------



## wissefux (14. Juli 2011)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... jetzt muss der ge--te vierrädrige Streitwagen des Fürsten 10 Tage alleine in der Garage verweilen



als getreuer untertan würde ich mich erbarmen und mich adäquat um des fürsten streitwagen kümmern


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. Juli 2011)

... is schon klar Atze  

Die zweirädrige Fahrt nach EB war angenehm: Es war etwas kühler und ein frischer Westwind trieb den Fürsten zügig gen EB :daumen;


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. Juli 2011)

**Bäuerchen !!!**

Heute gab es mal wieder Schnipo rot/weiss 


Heute wird  die Tech M4 versendet. Leider einen Tag zu spät für sie, um noch an ToG teilzunehmen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. Juli 2011)

Da macht der sich vom Acker mann !


----------



## wondermike (14. Juli 2011)

wahltho schrieb:


> Da macht der sich vom Acker mann !



Welch ein tragischer Verlust.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. Juli 2011)

In der Tat ganz furchtbar tragisch 

Soweit alles gepackt und vorbereitet für ToG 

Nur die Wetteraussichten könnten einen Tick besser sein 

Gute Nacht


----------



## wondermike (14. Juli 2011)

wahltho schrieb:


> In der Tat ganz furchtbar tragisch



Ganz ganz tragisch. Und Rupert schwächelt auch schon.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. Juli 2011)

wondermike schrieb:


> Ganz ganz tragisch. Und Rupert schwächelt auch schon.



Das wird er nicht überleben 

Axel ist tot, Leo ist gestorben und Rupert ist auch schon ganz schlecht


----------



## wissefux (14. Juli 2011)

na denn mal gn8


----------



## mzaskar (15. Juli 2011)

geschmacklos


n8


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. Juli 2011)

Moin 

... ich schmeck was: Einen Espresso 

Um 09:00 Uhr geht's los: FR oder Argon, das ist immer noch die Frage


----------



## wissefux (15. Juli 2011)

moin. also bei mir käme nur das argon in frage


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wondermike (15. Juli 2011)

mzaskar schrieb:


> geschmacklos
> 
> 
> n8



Wohl wahr. Andererseits waren die Medienprodukte der betreffenden Herrn natürlich stets äußerst geschmackvoll.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (15. Juli 2011)

Viel Spaß wahltho!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. Juli 2011)

wondermike schrieb:


> Andererseits waren die Medienprodukte der betreffenden Herrn natürlich stets äußerst geschmackvoll.



... und die Praktiken der betroffenden Herren waren natürlich stets äußerst korrekt 



Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Viel Spaß wahltho!



Merci


----------



## mzaskar (15. Juli 2011)

argon


----------



## mzaskar (15. Juli 2011)

Am Sonntag wechselnd bewölkt, im Osten in der ersten Tageshälfte noch längere, föhnige Aufhellungen. Im Tagesverlauf verbreitet aufkommende, lokal kräftige Gewitter. Danach stark bewölkt und verbreitete Niederschläge. Schneefallgrenze gegen 2200 Meter sinkend. 21, in den Föhntälern bis 25 Grad.
Am Montag oft stark bewölkt und einige Schauer, in den östlichen Alpen teils anhaltende Niederschläge. Im Flachland im Tagesverlauf grössere Aufhellungen, besonders gegen Westen hin, 15 bis 20 Grad
Am Dienstag meist stark bewölkt und einige Schauer, 14 bis 18 Grad
Am Mittwoch veränderlich bewölkt und zeitweise etwas Niederschlag, weiterhin kühl.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. Juli 2011)

Ich hab's ausgezählt, das FR hat gewonnen 

Live von der A5 bei DA


----------



## mzaskar (15. Juli 2011)

oh ein Livereport, supppppppppeeeeeerrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr

ist das jetzt der Fürst Stuntzi 

Hoffe du hast eine Regenjacke dabei


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. Juli 2011)

Regenklamotten haben wir natürlich mit. Die Aussichten sind leider echt nicht prickeln 

Schauen wir mal.

Live von der A6 bei Sinsheim.


----------



## wissefux (15. Juli 2011)

wahltho goes stunzi 
mal gucken, obs nach der grenze weitergeht 

live von der ostsee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. Juli 2011)

50MB/Tage für 50 Euro - den Spaß wied  sich der Fürst gônnen 

Live von der A8 kurz vor Ulm.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. Juli 2011)

Korrektur: 10, nicht 50 Euro.


----------



## mzaskar (15. Juli 2011)

Dachte schon


----------



## wissefux (15. Juli 2011)

10 euro für wieviel tage a 50 mb ?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. Juli 2011)

Hab sogar zwei Pakete a 25mb für je sieben Tage kostenlos.

Live von der A13 20km vor Chur.


----------



## mzaskar (15. Juli 2011)

Na super, da freue ich mich ja schon auf den Fürstenlivebericht aus den Berche


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (15. Juli 2011)

Ist der breit Mann ( oder ich bin jetzt auch Breitensportler )








Jetzt bin ich fast fertig  habe mir noch einen Stahlfeder Lyrik bestellt, zum Vergleich gegen die Luft Lyrik. Bin mal gespannt ..... dann bin ich fertig


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. Juli 2011)

Noch ist goiles Wetter. Jetzt gibt es erstmal Apfelstrudel mit Vanilleeis im Café.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. Juli 2011)

Zum Abendessen gab es dann Käsefondue und danach ein kleines Eis

GN8


----------



## wissefux (15. Juli 2011)

ein mini eis  gn8


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. Juli 2011)

Moin 

Heute wird"s ernst


----------



## wissefux (16. Juli 2011)

moin. wir sind gespannt. viel spaß ...


----------



## mzaskar (16. Juli 2011)

Viel Spass bei der Tour


----------



## mzaskar (16. Juli 2011)

Wo bleibt denn der Livebericht


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. Juli 2011)

Uterwrgs nach Savognin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. Juli 2011)

Hinter Thusis beim zweiten Frühstück


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. Juli 2011)

Die Ritter des Fürsten mit improvisiertem Brett


----------



## mzaskar (16. Juli 2011)

Sauber sag ich  eh Gueate noch


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. Juli 2011)

Blick Richtung Lenzerheide


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. Juli 2011)

Das Ziel vor Augen ...

Savognin


----------



## mzaskar (16. Juli 2011)

Dann macht euch mal einen schönen Abend  
Morgen wird es leider feucht werden


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. Juli 2011)

Die Wetteraussichten für Morgen sind in der Tat nicht gut, aber mal abwarten, lt. den Einheimischen ist das Wetter hier ziemlich schwer vorhersagbar.

Gleich gibt's erstmal lecker Happahappa im Hotel-Restaurant


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. Juli 2011)

1.800 hm und 56km gab's heute.

Gute Nacht


----------



## mzaskar (16. Juli 2011)

Gn8 auch von mir, letztens Jahr bin ich von Savognin zur Alp Flix hoch .... sehr schön  und nochmal  fürs Wetterglück


----------



## wissefux (16. Juli 2011)

gn8 zsamme


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (17. Juli 2011)

morsche


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. Juli 2011)

Morsche 

Zur Zeit noch kein großer Regen da.


----------



## Deleted 130247 (17. Juli 2011)

Der ist bei uns anner Bergstraße schon durch, war sehr ergiebig.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. Juli 2011)

Und wieder unterwegs 

Da ganz unten kommen wir her


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. Juli 2011)

Sind jetzt gerade in Sur eingekehrt.

Die ersten 700hm des heutigen Tages liegen hinter uns

Bisher nur kurze Schauer mit Nieselregen : daumen:


----------



## mzaskar (17. Juli 2011)

Dann hbat ihr es ja bald


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. Juli 2011)

Auf Höhes des Marmorera Stausees ist das Wetter dann doch umgeschlagen und wir haben uns in Bivio unterhalb des Septima-Passes Quartier gesucht .


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. Juli 2011)

Hier geht's morgen weiter zum Septimer-Pass:


----------



## mzaskar (17. Juli 2011)

Blöd das mit dem Wetter   ich drücke euch die Dauemn, das es irgendwie besser wird


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. Juli 2011)

Morgen soll's besser werden 

Dienstag könnte aber nochmal kritisch werden


----------



## mzaskar (18. Juli 2011)

Also morgen nicht zu früh aufbrechen und am Dienstag nicht zu spät ankommen,, sann könnte es passen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. Juli 2011)

Moin 

Heute Morgen ist es leicht gepudert:


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. Juli 2011)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Also morgen nicht zu früh aufbrechen und am Dienstag nicht zu spät ankommen,, sann könnte es passen



Das war auch meine Analyse


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. Juli 2011)

Das wäre doch was für den Dicke Haufen Fred im GWS-Forum: Ein Zerhacker


----------



## wissefux (18. Juli 2011)

tach. wäre nun bereit, mich um des fürsten anwesen und vor allem sein 4 rädriges spielzeug zu kümmern


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. Juli 2011)

Blick zurück


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. Juli 2011)

Da ging's hin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. Juli 2011)

Panorama


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. Juli 2011)

Geschafft auf dem Septima-Pass


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. Juli 2011)

Der Trail bergab auf der anderen Seite war der absolute Hammer, durch die Niederschlage der vergangenen Tage war es größtenteils eher ein Bach


----------



## mzaskar (18. Juli 2011)

sieht etwas feucht aus  

Aber der Trail ist bestimmt lustig, wenn es nicht nass ist


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. Juli 2011)

Er war auch als Bach sehr lustig und goil zu fahren 

Spitzkehren mi Bach


----------



## mzaskar (18. Juli 2011)

Wo seit ihr jetz eigentlich


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. Juli 2011)

Gerade in Pontresina im Sporthotel eingecheckt


----------



## mzaskar (18. Juli 2011)

seit ihr noch "on Track "


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (18. Juli 2011)

uuhh ein Tag zurück .... hmmm


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. Juli 2011)

mzaskar schrieb:


> uuhh ein Tag zurück .... hmmm



Schnellermerker 

Wir mussten die 2. Etappe w/ des Wetters doch gestern in Bivio unterbrechen.

Jetzt schifft es gerade wieder.


----------



## mzaskar (18. Juli 2011)

Hmm hmmm hmmm würde euch ja fast empfehlen die Tour in Scuol zu beenden. mit der Räthischen nach Chur zu fahren. Dort dann wieder einchecken und noch ein zwei schöne runden zu drehen ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. Juli 2011)

War auch schon ein Gedanke von mir. Die Etappen sind recht lang und es gibt auch konditionelle Diskrepanzen in der Gruppe.

Aber erstmal abwarten. Wir haben mit dem Samstag schließlich einen Tag Reserve.

Der Trail heute vom Septimer-Pass runter war echt allererste Sahne - ich  jetzt noch.


----------



## mzaskar (18. Juli 2011)

s'Nächtle


----------



## mzaskar (19. Juli 2011)

Guten Morgen  

Und hoffentlich trockene Füsse für die, die in der ferne mit dem Bike die Berge befahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. Juli 2011)

Moin, Moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. Juli 2011)

Bisher ist es trocken. Gleich geht's Weise über den Bernino Richtung Livignio.


----------



## mzaskar (19. Juli 2011)

Daumen drück


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. Juli 2011)

Sitzen gerade am Bernino im Café zum Aufwärmen.

Ist bisher trocken, aber saukalt.

Hier ein Foto von unterwegs


----------



## wissefux (19. Juli 2011)

mahlzeit und weiterhin ne schöne tour ...


----------



## mzaskar (19. Juli 2011)

Im Winter hilf da immer Kaffee Luz  Ist aber nichts für nicht Alkoholtrinker 

Ansonsten tut es auch eine heisse Ovo 

Mit der Kälte, es sollte jetzt langsam wieder wärmer werden


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. Juli 2011)

Am Forcioe di Livigno

Das Leben ist ein endloser Trail : D


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. Juli 2011)

Wir haben uns entschlossen in Livigno zu bleiben.


----------



## mzaskar (19. Juli 2011)

was heisst das genau  für immer  Und was sagt A. dazu


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. Juli 2011)

Das Wetter hat zwar gehalten, aber sollte am späteren Nachmittag unsicherer werden und es wären noch vier Stunden  gewesen. Zudem war das Quartier am eigentlichen Zielort Santa Maria/Val Mustair unsicher.

Wie werden daher wohl endgültig auf die kürzere Variante umschwenken.

Morgen bis Burgeis und am Donnerstag über die Uina nach Scuols.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (19. Juli 2011)

Ich denke das ist vernüftig  In Chur gibt es noch einige Trails mit Bahn unterstützung "Biketicket to ride" Die Rote bietet viel Spass und ist fahrtechnisch nict so schwer. Die schwarze verlangt etwas Fahrtechnik ....


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. Juli 2011)

Die lange Variante ist jetzt eh eigentlich nicht mehr zu schaffen.

Mir persönlich kommt es jetzt in erster Linie noch auf die Uina an. Da will ich diese Woche noch durch.

Was dann in Chur noch geht, schauen wir mal. Da werden wir nicht vor Freitag sein. Zudem möchte mein Fahrgelegenheit eigentlich schon Samstag heim.


----------



## mzaskar (19. Juli 2011)

ok, naja ich bin ja auch noch da und evtl. schaffen wir es ja mal gemeinsam in die Alpen 

Zum Beispiel Wallis

[ame="http://vimeo.com/13760217"]SÃ¼dseite âÂ Trailsurfing in the Valais on Vimeo[/ame]

Habe ich mir im Schweizforum geklaut


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. Juli 2011)

Gute Nacht


----------



## mzaskar (20. Juli 2011)

Morsche


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. Juli 2011)

Moin


----------



## wissefux (20. Juli 2011)

moin. dauerregen im fürstentum und letzter frei-tag


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. Juli 2011)

Der Dauerregen hat in Livigno so langsam aufgehört.

Der Fürst und seine drei tapferen  Ritter werden versuchen, sich heute ins Vinschgau durchzuschlagen.


----------



## mzaskar (20. Juli 2011)

Einen Vorteil hat das ganze ...... die Bremsscheiben werden nicht so heiss  

Im Ernst, wünsche euch eine halbwegs trockene Überfahrt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. Juli 2011)

Sind gut in Burgeis gelandet.

Anfangs hat es leicht geregnet und oberhalb von 2000m sogar ganz fein geschneit.

Das Wetter wurde dann zunehmende besser und hier im Vinschgau ist es jetzt sogar richtig gut.

Die Etappe war sehr schön. Einen sehr goil aussehenden Trail habe ich leider verpasst 

Mehr später...


----------



## wissefux (20. Juli 2011)

löwenzeit


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. Juli 2011)

Hier geht's morgen hin


----------



## wissefux (20. Juli 2011)

ahh, sesselliften


----------



## --bikerider-- (20. Juli 2011)

wahltho schrieb:


> Sind gut in Burgeis gelandet.
> 
> Anfangs hat es leicht geregnet und oberhalb von 2000m sogar ganz fein geschneit.
> 
> ...



Vinschgau rulezzzz  

Samstag


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. Juli 2011)

wissefux schrieb:


> ahh, sesselliften



Wir fahren die Berge, die wir runterfahren, schon auch selbst hoch  

Das Val Mora war übrigens sehr fein: Schöner Trail, herrliche Landschaft 

.. Nur stellenweise etwas viel Gegenverkehr 

Gute Nacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (20. Juli 2011)

wissefux schrieb:


> löwenzeit



the lion sleeps tonight. stau auf der datenautobahn. morgen gehts weiter ...

the fux´s going heia. gn8


----------



## wissefux (21. Juli 2011)

und da isser wieder. moin.
is ja noch dunkel


----------



## --bikerider-- (21. Juli 2011)

mosche...
noch 2mal schlafen


----------



## mzaskar (21. Juli 2011)

Morsche


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. Juli 2011)

Guten Morgen 

Heute geht's in die Uina


----------



## mzaskar (21. Juli 2011)

Mach doch mal ein paar mehr Bilder dort


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. Juli 2011)

Werde versuchen, dran zu denken


----------



## mzaskar (21. Juli 2011)

Das nächste mal nimmst du A. mit, dann gibt es auch Bilder


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. Juli 2011)

Offen gesagt weiß ich nicht, ob A. diese Tour Spaß gemacht hätte. Ist doch einigermassen anstrengend


----------



## wissefux (21. Juli 2011)

pass auf und bitte nicht freihändig fotografierend durch die uina fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. Juli 2011)

Die erste Etappe wäre geschafft. Wir sitzen im Café in Schlinig.


----------



## mzaskar (21. Juli 2011)

Prost


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. Juli 2011)

Gleich wird's wohl etwas härter


----------



## mzaskar (21. Juli 2011)

nass seit ihr ja gewohnt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. Juli 2011)

Nass ist es nicht geworden, aber anstrengend 

Wir sitzen gerade am Bahnhof in Scuol und werden heute noch nach Filisur weiterzufahren.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. Juli 2011)

Im Zug


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. Juli 2011)

Gut in Filisur im Hotel gelandet.

Morgen geht es über Lenzerheide nach Chur zurück.

By the Way: Die Uina sollte man NIE von En Sur aus befahren, sondern immer, so wie wir heute, vom Vinschgau aus.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. Juli 2011)

Noch der Blick zurück

Gute Nacht


----------



## wissefux (22. Juli 2011)

moin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. Juli 2011)

Moin Moin


----------



## mzaskar (22. Juli 2011)

Morsche.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. Juli 2011)

Sitzen in Lenzerheide am See im Café.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. Juli 2011)

Fetisch gemacht 

Sitzen bei Sonne in Chur im Café


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. Juli 2011)

Das ist doch mal ein interessantes Warensortiment  

Gute Nacht


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. Juli 2011)

... und schon wieder Moin 

Gleich geht's zurück ins Fürstentum.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. Juli 2011)

wahltho schrieb:


> Gleich geht's zurück ins Fürstentum.



:done: Done

Wo ist denn der Rest der Gang?


----------



## wissefux (23. Juli 2011)

na hier, wartend auf die abendverpflegung aus fbh city ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. Juli 2011)

Guten Morgen


----------



## wissefux (24. Juli 2011)

moin. gut lassen wir mal weg bei dem wedder


----------



## mzaskar (24. Juli 2011)

Tachchen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. Juli 2011)

Schei$$-Wetter 

... aber passt, denn der Rücken zwickt immer noch von der ToG und es gibt noch Einiges an Bikes zu schrauben


----------



## mzaskar (24. Juli 2011)

was hast du denn mit deinem rücken gemacht


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. Juli 2011)

... auf einer Alpen-Tour in der Schweiz belastet 

Man wird halt nicht jünger


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. Juli 2011)

So: Der Upgrade des Helius CC zur Version 3.0 ist auch abgeschlossen


----------



## mzaskar (24. Juli 2011)

was ist Version 3.0


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. Juli 2011)

Die dritte Version meines Helius CC mit neuen Komponenten


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. Juli 2011)

@Fux: Was macht das Update auf Lion? 

Man liest ja nicht nur Positives


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. Juli 2011)

Good night tonight


----------



## wissefux (25. Juli 2011)

wahltho schrieb:


> @Fux: Was macht das Update auf Lion?
> 
> Man liest ja nicht nur Positives



moin. im grunde ok. überrascht wurde ich negativ damit, dass alte programme einfach nicht mehr funktionieren. es kommt der hinweis, dass programme, die für die g-prozessoren geschrieben wurden nicht mehr laufen. das kommt aber erst beim öffnen des jeweiligen programms 
getroffen hats bei mir das office for mac, aber da ist eh schon abhilfe in form von win7 und dem neuen office unterwegs. aktuell fehlt mir jetzt ein programm zum automatischen zusammenführen von fotos mit geotaggs.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. Juli 2011)

Moin 

Merci für den Kurzbericht


----------



## wissefux (25. Juli 2011)

du bist doch entwickler, schreib mir mal ne app für die geotaggs 

sonstige bugs hab ich jetzt noch nicht gefunden. das problem mit den alten programmen wurde aber auch nirgends kommuniziert. zur not hab ich ja noch meinen imac, der ist eh schon nicht mehr lion-tauglich ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. Juli 2011)

wissefux schrieb:


> du bist doch entwickler, schreib mir mal ne app für die geotaggs



Ich bin nur registrierter iOS-Entwickler


----------



## wissefux (25. Juli 2011)

egal. mach hinne. bis zum nächsten urlaub brauch ich sowas


----------



## mzaskar (25. Juli 2011)

Moin moin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. Juli 2011)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sv5iEK-IEzw"]âªEddie Izzard- Death Star Canteenâ¬â      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## mzaskar (25. Juli 2011)

Der ist gut


----------



## wissefux (25. Juli 2011)

wahltho schrieb:


> âªEddie Izzard- Death Star Canteenâ¬â      - YouTube[/url]



verflixt, tapatalk zeigt mir den link nicht und am pc ist youtube gesperrt ...


----------



## wissefux (25. Juli 2011)

habs. nice


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. Juli 2011)

Noch mehr davon es scheint zu geben - Heute Abend ich mal in Ruhe schauen werde


----------



## mzaskar (25. Juli 2011)

den find ich gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (25. Juli 2011)

Grüße aus den Bergen!
Schee ists 
Und anspruchsvoll


----------



## --bikerider-- (25. Juli 2011)




----------



## mzaskar (25. Juli 2011)

kleines update





@ Alpenradler

Wo treibt ihr euch denn rum??


----------



## mzaskar (25. Juli 2011)

Jetzt muss ich mir nur überlegen, was ich wieder verkaufe :-o

Gabel: 

1 x RS Lyrik Solo Air (neu) - 170 mm
1 x Fox 36 Talas (frisch gewartet) 120 - 160 mm
1x RS Lyrik Coil (eingebaut) 170 mm

Dämpfer:
1 x RS Vivid Air (220 x 64)
1 x Fox DHX 5.0 Air (220 x 63.5)
1 x RS Vivid (eingebaut) (220 x 64)


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. Juli 2011)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Grüße aus den Bergen!



 Grüsse zurück & Passt auf Euch auf  



Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Schee ists
> Und anspruchsvoll



So soll & muss es doch sein


----------



## --bikerider-- (25. Juli 2011)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Jetzt muss ich mir nur überlegen, was ich wieder verkaufe :-o
> 
> Gabel:
> 
> ...



schick mal Preise was du für jede Gabel haben möchtest


----------



## --bikerider-- (25. Juli 2011)

einfach nur schön


----------



## mzaskar (25. Juli 2011)

sieht gut aus


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. Juli 2011)

Sehr schön 

Ich war erst noch in der Muckibude, danach war mein Rückenzwicken dann weg 

Danach habe ich noch einen sehr schönen Test Ride mit dem upgedateten Helius CC im Hochtaunus gedreht 

Gute Nacht


----------



## wissefux (26. Juli 2011)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> einfach nur schön



moin. könnte bei meran sein ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (26. Juli 2011)

wissefux schrieb:


> moin. könnte bei meran sein ...



da liege ich ganz gut. facebook liefert fast die auflösung


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. Juli 2011)

Moin Moin 

@Fux: Du bist und bleibst einfach ein Fux


----------



## mzaskar (26. Juli 2011)

stimmt  

Moin und tschüss


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. Juli 2011)

Da heute verpennt, ging es wieder zweirädrig nach EB, was aber sehr angenehm verlief


----------



## mzaskar (26. Juli 2011)

jepp, Ferienzeit


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. Juli 2011)

... bei zweirädrig spielt das eigentlich keine Rolle


----------



## mzaskar (26. Juli 2011)

bei mir vierrädrig


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. Juli 2011)

Auf dem zweirädrigen Rückweg von EB bin ich dann noch am Arboretum in einen Schauer gekommen.

Habe heute noch das neue leichte VR ins Delite Grey eingebaut.

Ich sage nur: Tune rulez - Was Naben angeht


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. Juli 2011)

Gute Nacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (27. Juli 2011)

morsche


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. Juli 2011)

wissefux schrieb:


> morsche



 dito


----------



## mzaskar (27. Juli 2011)

Ich will noch nicht  

So langsam geht mir der Regen auf den Senkel


----------



## wissefux (27. Juli 2011)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Ich will noch nicht



dito


----------



## wissefux (27. Juli 2011)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Ich will noch nicht





wissefux schrieb:


> dito



aber es muß leider sein


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. Juli 2011)

wat mutt dat mutt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (27. Juli 2011)

och menno .....


----------



## wissefux (27. Juli 2011)

so isses ....


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. Juli 2011)

Weicheier! - Jetzt hört mal auf rumzupienzen!


----------



## wissefux (27. Juli 2011)

wenn du wüßtest ...


----------



## mzaskar (27. Juli 2011)

lass uns doch mal 

Btw, wer fährt denn immer mit Nackenwärmer im Cabrio


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. Juli 2011)

Den Nackendwärmer nutze ich nur in der kalten Jahreszeit 

Die Webasto läuft jeden Morgen, aber in erster Linie, um die 5,5 Liter vorzuglühen 

Jetzt aber erstmal:

**Bäuerchen**

Ich konnte mal wieder an der Currywurst XXL mit Pommes rot/weiss nicht vorbeigehen...

... und da eine Kollegen immer nur die halbe Currywurst isst, waren es dann 1 1/2 Phosphatstangen in Grösse XXL


----------



## mzaskar (27. Juli 2011)

Schweinenacken aus dem Cactus Jack Grill ueber Hichorie Holz7 langsam gegrillt .... Lecker


----------



## wissefux (27. Juli 2011)

so langsam wirds ernst ...


----------



## mzaskar (27. Juli 2011)

auf den Wetterdienst ist auch kein Verlass mehr  jetzt bin ich nicht mit dem bike zur Arbeit da es eigentlich schon seit Stunden Dauerregnen soll und was ist, Trocken ist es 

Und morgen regnet ws dafür wahrscheinlich, wo es eigentlich schön sein sollte 

Ok das musste raus


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. Juli 2011)

wissefux schrieb:


> so langsam wirds ernst ...



... wieso? 

... ach so stimmt ja - Gleich geht's vierädrig oben ohne Heim und dann zweirädrig ab in den Taunus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (27. Juli 2011)

Die Regenfreiezeit ausgenutzt und noch eine kleine Runde gedreht  gerade vom Regen wieder in der Garage angekommen 

Achja, Stahlgefederte Mountainbikes machen Spass


----------



## Crazy-Racer (27. Juli 2011)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Achja, Stahlgefederte Mountainbikes machen Spass



genau  
überlege immernoch wegen dem Stahl-vivid


----------



## mzaskar (27. Juli 2011)

ist halt sack schwer


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. Juli 2011)

wahltho schrieb:


> Gleich geht's vierädrig oben ohne Heim und dann zweirädrig ab in den Taunus



 Done! - Schee war's 

Jetzt gewittert es hier in fbh.


----------



## wissefux (27. Juli 2011)

jetzt isses passiert : win 7 unter parallel 6 installiert, dazu office 2010.

und nu  wie bekomme ich nun office dateien, die auf dem mac hd liegen in windoof geöffnet  ich raffs net


----------



## mzaskar (27. Juli 2011)

einfach öffnen oder die Datei ins Office werfen ... ganz einfach  

Du kannst das ganze im, wie heisst das nochmal, Modus öffnen, dann hast du kein Windoof Fenster das stört-


----------



## wissefux (27. Juli 2011)

endlich hab ich es geschafft, das blöde numbers abzustellen. mal rebooten und gucken, obs dann ganz easy klappt ...


----------



## mzaskar (27. Juli 2011)

seit wann muss man beim MAC ein Reboot machen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. Juli 2011)

... flachsimpelt Ihr mal schön weiter  

Gute Nacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (27. Juli 2011)

reboot, weil ich gucken wollte, wie der hase läuft, wenn ich ohne extra windows zu starten ne excel datei öffne.
funzt, dauert nur ne weile und geht automatisch in den cohence modus.
soweit so gut. damit sollte mein  klar kommen.
blöd nur, dass eine ihrer dateien sich nur noch als numbers öffnen läßt und excel diese datei nicht findet. hab schon alles über timemachine und export aus numbers versucht. als excel will er diese datei einfach nicht finden, obwohl sie direkt wie andere auch auf dem desktop liegt 
das gibt noch stress mit 

jetzt wüßte ich nur noch zu gerne, wie man im windoof fenster an die dateien vom mac desktop rankommt.

aber heute net mehr. gn8


----------



## wissefux (28. Juli 2011)

moin


----------



## mzaskar (28. Juli 2011)

Gunn Tach


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. Juli 2011)

Moin 



wissefux schrieb:


> jetzt wüßte ich nur noch zu gerne, wie man im windoof fenster an die dateien vom mac desktop rankommt.



Wieso überhaupt Windoof-Fenster? 

Ich arbeite nur im Coherence-Modus.


----------



## wissefux (28. Juli 2011)

wahltho schrieb:


> Wieso überhaupt Windoof-Fenster?
> 
> Ich arbeite nur im Coherence-Modus.



wenn ich die option schon habe, will ich sie wenigstens mal antesten und verstehen ...

coherence funzt zumindest mit office. das ist schon mal 
keinen plan, ob ich damit dann auch elstern kann ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. Juli 2011)

Egal in welchem Modus, ich kann bei mir unter Parallels immer auf alle Dateien auf dem Mac zugreifen.

Heute mal wieder länger geschlafen, aber ob des Wetters geht's heute vierrädrig nach EB.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (28. Juli 2011)

wahltho schrieb:


> Egal in welchem Modus, ich kann bei mir unter Parallels immer auf alle Dateien auf dem Mac zugreifen.



und wo genau verstecken die sich im windows fenster ? den desktop vom mac konnte ich noch nicht finden, andere ordner schon ...

verkehrspolitik in h : wir sperren die königsteiner und gleichzeitig die herrnmauer. bingo


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. Juli 2011)

wissefux schrieb:


> und wo genau verstecken die sich im windows fenster ?



Im Explorer?  

Wenn ich mich richtig erinnern sollte, gab es irgendeine Einstellung bei Parallels bzgl. des Zugriffs auf die Mac-Dateien. Ich musste bei mir aber nach der Installation nichts ändern. Es hat von Anfang an gefunzt.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. Juli 2011)

Gegoogelt mit "Parallels Mac Dateien" -> Parallels Tools installiert?


----------



## wissefux (28. Juli 2011)

wahltho schrieb:


> Gegoogelt mit "Parallels Mac Dateien" -> Parallels Tools installiert?



muß ich heute abend mal gucken. thanx  in dem forum bin ich auch. wäre mein nächster schritt gewesen ...

habe in win definitiv nur zwei ordner auf dem desktop : papierkorb + shared folder (in dem is aber nix zu finden)

ich bleibe dran, so schnell geb ich da net auf


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. Juli 2011)

wissefux schrieb:


> ich bleibe dran, so schnell geb ich da net auf



 Go Fux, Go!!!! 

... denn:



wahltho schrieb:


> @Fux: Du bist und bleibst einfach ein Fux


----------



## wissefux (28. Juli 2011)

erst die arbeit, dann das vergnügen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. Juli 2011)

Also ich empfinde auch die Arbeit als Vergnügen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. Juli 2011)

Mahlzeit!

Ich überlege derzeit, evtl. im August kurzfristig nochmal eine Woche alleine in die Alpen zu fahren 

... sofern das Wetter mitspielt


----------



## mzaskar (28. Juli 2011)

ich kann dir mein Gästzimmer anbieten  quasi als homebase


----------



## mzaskar (28. Juli 2011)

Go Fux Go oder besser gesagt

Hopp Fux


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. Juli 2011)

mzaskar schrieb:


> ich kann dir mein Gästzimmer anbieten  quasi als homebase



Das ist sehr lieb 

Wenn ich fahren sollte, würde ich aber wieder eine Mehrtages-Tour mit Gepäck am Mann machen.


----------



## mzaskar (28. Juli 2011)

no prob,


----------



## wissefux (28. Juli 2011)

done. alles in budder aufm mac 

solange ich unter win nicht surfe, dürfte mein mac ja weiterhin halbwegs virensicher sein, oder ist jetzt schon tür+tor offen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. Juli 2011)

Wenn der Postmann zweimal klingelt:





Lecker! 

P.S: Wer erkennt den Unterschied?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. Juli 2011)

wissefux schrieb:


> solange ich unter win nicht surfe, dürfte mein mac ja weiterhin halbwegs virensicher sein, oder ist jetzt schon tür+tor offen



Sicherer als Win ist es alle Male. Ich hab' aber trotzdem Kapersky Antivirus für Mac und unter Parallels McAfee drauf - Sicher ist Sicher


----------



## mzaskar (28. Juli 2011)

die eine steht, die andere liegt flach


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. Juli 2011)

Ganz kalt 

But I like the way you are thinking


----------



## mzaskar (28. Juli 2011)

QR und was anderes


----------



## wissefux (28. Juli 2011)

für mich sieht der schriftzug anders aus. original und chinesisches plagiat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## karsten13 (28. Juli 2011)

wissefux schrieb:


> für mich sieht der schriftzug anders aus. original und chinesisches plagiat



sind beides China-Naben, muss doch itunes heissen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. Juli 2011)

mzaskar schrieb:


> QR und was anderes



: 9mm QR liegend & 15mm Steckachse stehend


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. Juli 2011)

wissefux schrieb:


> für mich sieht der schriftzug anders aus. original und chinesisches plagiat





karsten13 schrieb:


> sind beides China-Naben, muss doch itunes heissen



P A H ! ! ! 

Gute Nacht 

By the way:

Wer kennt den hier noch? 

Hatte ich als Kind als Single und habe den Plattenspieler meiner Grossmutter damit getötet


----------



## mzaskar (29. Juli 2011)




----------



## wissefux (29. Juli 2011)

moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. Juli 2011)

moin moin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. Juli 2011)

Die diesmal recht frühe zweirädrige Fahrt nach EB war sehr angenehm


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. Juli 2011)

Dauerwellenfrisuren haben manchmal doch was Gutes!  

Habe gerade mal die Untelagen für Selfguided Top of Wallis bestellt.


----------



## mzaskar (29. Juli 2011)

Top sozusagen


----------



## mzaskar (29. Juli 2011)

Moin  Home Office


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. Juli 2011)

Mahlzeit!

Hier mal ein kleines Quiz zum Wochenausklang.

Ich hatte 10 von 10 Fragen richtig.


----------



## ratte (29. Juli 2011)

Dito. 
Der "Slang" hat sich bei uns in den letzte Monaten auch verstärkt eingebürgert, wobei ich bei den ganzen Abkürzungen immer noch regelmäßig das :kotz: bekomme.
Der Klassiker:"Und, heute schon delivered?"


----------



## mzaskar (29. Juli 2011)

Hoi, long time no see 

Geupgrated


----------



## ratte (29. Juli 2011)

Stiller Mitess...äh..leser.


----------



## mzaskar (29. Juli 2011)

10 Richtige  habe ich jetzt etwas gewonnen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. Juli 2011)

Tja U-Berater sind schon ein drolliges Völkchen 

Ich hab' von EB aus über Hofheim noch eine sehr schöne Staufenrunde gedreht 

Heute hat der Postmann nur 1x geklingelt:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (29. Juli 2011)

Wie keine Tune oder Acros  

Sachmal wo baust du denn die ganze Teile ein? Alles in Delite?


----------



## wondermike (29. Juli 2011)

ratte schrieb:


> Dito.
> Der "Slang" hat sich bei uns in den letzte Monaten auch verstärkt eingebürgert, wobei ich bei den ganzen Abkürzungen immer noch regelmäßig das :kotz: bekomme.
> Der Klassiker:"Und, heute schon delivered?"



Mich creepen diese ganzen Anglizismen auch immer total aus. Lass uns doch mal a.s.a.p. beim Brunchen drüber brainstormen, wie wir unsere Slides pimpen können, damit wir die Usage von diesem Bullshit downsizen.


----------



## wissefux (29. Juli 2011)

so, der drucker druckt 

gn8


----------



## mzaskar (29. Juli 2011)

nöö der printer produziert output


----------



## --bikerider-- (29. Juli 2011)




----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. Juli 2011)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Sachmal wo baust du denn die ganze Teile ein?



Immer noch Querbeet 

Das Chris King Tretlager kommt ins FR und ersetzt dort ein Acros. Die 15mm Tune King ist Bestandteil eines neuen Vorderrades für das FR und ersetzt das Derzeitige basierend auf einer Hope Pro 2. Die 9mm Tune King ist für ein neues VR meines Reservelaufradsatzes und ersetzt dort meine 10 Jahre alte DT Swiss 240 (damals hiessen die glaube ich noch Huegi).

Läuft alles unter dem Stichwort: System Harmonization


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. Juli 2011)

wondermike schrieb:


> Mich creepen diese ganzen Anglizismen auch immer total aus. Lass uns doch mal a.s.a.p. beim Brunchen drüber brainstormen, wie wir unsere Slides pimpen können, damit wir die Usage von diesem Bullshit downsizen.



Stimmt: Der WM ist als U-Berater ja jetzt Experte, was Bullshit Bingo angeht  

Na dann Gute Nacht


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. Juli 2011)

Besonders gut kommt es auch, Kollegen in Zeiten des Cost Cuttings mit den Worten "Oh - my future saving!" zu begrüssen


----------



## mzaskar (29. Juli 2011)

das King ist hübsch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. Juli 2011)

Guten Morgen


----------



## wissefux (30. Juli 2011)

moin


----------



## mzaskar (30. Juli 2011)

So jetzetle, guten Morgen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. Juli 2011)

ratte schrieb:


> Stiller Mitess...



Mitess... sind fast immer still, es sei denn man übt Druck auf sie aus, dann machen sie manchmal kurz "Plop"  

Das Chris King Tretlager wäre im FR verbaut


----------



## wissefux (30. Juli 2011)

wahltho schrieb:


> Sicherer als Win ist es alle Male. Ich hab' aber trotzdem Kaspersky Antivirus für Mac und unter Parallels McAfee drauf - Sicher ist Sicher



den kaspersky hab ich mal aktiviert. ist ja bei parallels 90 tage dabei ...

reicht der nicht für alles auf dem rechner  braucht man wirklich noch ein zweites für win 

oder steht der fürst einfach auf doppelte sicherung ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. Juli 2011)

Sagen wir mal so: Kapersky für den Mac ist ein Linux-Virenscanner, während McAfee ein Virenscanner für Windows ist. Da Parallels einen kompletten Windows PC mit eigener Netzwerkadresse, etc. emuliert, braucht es prinzipiell zwei verschiedene Virenscanner für die unterschiedlichen Betriebssystee Mac OS und Windows. Da man sich aber die meisten Viren bei der Benutzung des Browsers einfängt, ist man tendenziell weniger gefährdet, solange man in der VM von Parallels nicht surft.

Ich kann in Deinem speziellen Fall aber nicht verstehen, warum Du Dir Parallels überhaupt installiert hast. Ich habe auf meinem Macbook Office 2011 für Mac installiert und kann keine Unterschiede zwischen der Windows (auf dem Office Laptop) und der Mac Version feststellen.

Ich brauche Parallels eigentlich nur noch für Quicken & Polar, manchmal noch für die Technisat-Software.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wondermike (30. Juli 2011)

wahltho schrieb:


> Stimmt: Der WM ist als U-Berater ja jetzt Experte, was Bullshit Bingo angeht
> 
> Na dann Gute Nacht



Ich empfehle ganz dringend ein strategisches Realignment Deiner business-kritischen Prozesse um auf Basis der Best-Practices die Synergiepotentiale in ein Win-Win-Szenario zu leveragen. 


Außerdem bin ich IT-Berater und kein Unternehmensberater.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. Juli 2011)

wondermike schrieb:


> Außerdem bin ich IT-Berater und kein Unternehmensberater.



Und IT-Berater beraten keine Unternehmen? 

... sind doch alles die gleichen Verbrecher


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. Juli 2011)

Der Klassiker zum Thema Bullshit Bingo ist immer noch der Fake-Anruf bei Jung von Matt: Klick!

Ich wäre gerne der Senior Junk & Trash Cutter oder der Head of Permanent Outgoing Incomes


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. Juli 2011)

Fürstin und Fürst werden jetzt aber erstmal einen zweirädrigen Ausritt in die Höhen des Taunus unternehmen


----------



## wondermike (30. Juli 2011)

wahltho schrieb:


> Und IT-Berater beraten keine Unternehmen?



Doch doch. Aber wir supporten mehr so die Core-Prozesse durch ressourcen-optmiertes Just-in-time-Provisioning.



wahltho schrieb:


> ... sind doch alles die gleichen Verbrecher



Schon klar. Deshalb arbeite ich auch vorzugsweise für die Finanzbranche. Gleich und gleich gesellt sich gern.


----------



## wissefux (30. Juli 2011)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich kann in Deinem speziellen Fall aber nicht verstehen, warum Du Dir Parallels überhaupt installiert hast. Ich habe auf meinem Macbook Office 2011 für Mac installiert und kann keine Unterschiede zwischen der Windows (auf dem Office Laptop) und der Mac Version feststellen.



ich hatte schon unterschiede zwische office für mac und normalen office. deshalb hauptsächlich nun diese variante.
und einmal im jahr brauche ich auch die elster unter win


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. Juli 2011)

wondermike schrieb:


> Doch doch. Aber wir supporten mehr so die Core-Prozesse durch ressourcen-optmiertes Just-in-time-Provisioning.



Ach stimmt, Du gehörst ja zur Kaste der modernen Leihsklaven 

... die mittlerweise in Indien & China in Serie geklont werden 



wondermike schrieb:


> Schon klar. Deshalb arbeite ich auch vorzugsweise für die Finanzbranche. Gleich und gleich gesellt sich gern.



 Im schnellen Brüter des Kapitalismus ist es wenigstens schön warm


----------



## wondermike (30. Juli 2011)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ach stimmt, Du gehörst ja zur Kaste der modernen Leihsklaven
> 
> ... die mittlerweise in Indien & China in Serie geklont werden



Wenn Du mal versucht hast, mit einem von denen zu "kommunizieren", weißt Du, dass man uns noch sehr lange brauchen wird.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. Juli 2011)

Klar - Sklaven gab's immer und wird's immer geben  

By the way: Die Taunusrunde heute war ganz schön, wir hatten auch Glück mit dem Wetter, denn es hat unterwegs nur etwas genieselt und der eigentliche Regen kam erst später.

Morgen früh werde ich wohl auch noch 'ne Tour machen 

Edit: Bullshit Bingo gibt's auch Online: Klick!


----------



## mzaskar (30. Juli 2011)

Ei morsche mache ich auch es Toursche en de Bärsche 

http://vazifars-blog.veloblog.ch/post/14/1678

und daher Guts Nächte ins Taunusländle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (31. Juli 2011)

*Guten Morgen*


----------



## Deleted 68955 (31. Juli 2011)

... schrei doch nicht so   

Ebenfalls Guten Morgen 

Viel Spass auf den Berschen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (31. Juli 2011)

wahltho schrieb:


> Morgen früh werde ich wohl auch noch 'ne Tour machen



 Done! - Es war schön leer im Wald


----------



## Deleted 68955 (31. Juli 2011)

Ob des prognostizierten schönen Wetters sollte man die kommenden zwei Tage noch zum Biken nutzen  

Gute nicht


----------



## mzaskar (31. Juli 2011)

Schöne Tour, tolle Aussichten auf die Gletscher von Piz Palü und Piz Bernina schöne Abfahrt durch das Val Bever. 

Leider hat mein Bike mich auf ebener Strecke erst abgeworfen und dann angefallen  hat mir einfach die Pedale in die Wade gerammt  jetzt humpele ich durch die Wohnung wie mindestens 150


----------



## mzaskar (31. Juli 2011)

Na dann .... Guds Nächtle


----------



## wissefux (1. August 2011)

moin


----------



## wissefux (1. August 2011)

sehr frisch aber schön. da fällt es schwer, an die 30 ° zu glauben


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. August 2011)

Moin Moin 



mzaskar schrieb:


> Schöne Tour, tolle Aussichten auf die Gletscher von Piz Palü und Piz Bernina schöne Abfahrt durch das Val Bever.



In der Ecke waren wir doch auch bei ToG.



mzaskar schrieb:


> ...hat mir einfach die Pedale in die Wade gerammt  jetzt humpele ich durch die Wohnung wie mindestens 150



 Gute Besserung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. August 2011)

wissefux schrieb:


> sehr frisch aber schön.



 Die zweirädrige Fahrt nach EB war angenehm und erfrischend zugleich.

Die voraussgesagten 26 Grad liessen sich aber schon erahnen.


----------



## mzaskar (1. August 2011)

Frei-Tag


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. August 2011)

Klick!l


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. August 2011)

*Mahlzeit!!!*

Heute gab's zum Lunch zwei Rinderhüft-Steaks rare done mit Pfifferlingen, Bratkartoffeln und zwei Beilagensalaten. Danach dann noch Rote Grütze mit flüssiger Sahne


----------



## wissefux (1. August 2011)

wahltho schrieb:


> Klick!l



find ich voll ok ! die alten sägge sollen wenigstens das teil beherrschen, wenn sie mich schon immer öfter ärgern 

so, gleich feierabend und dann schau ich mir mal wieder den taunus aus der nähe an ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. August 2011)

wissefux schrieb:


> so, gleich feierabend und dann schau ich mir mal wieder den taunus aus der nähe an ...



 Das werde ich nachher auch noch tun.

... voher geht's aber noch kurz in die Muckibude


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (1. August 2011)

ich war den ganzen juli nicht richtig biken ... wird mal wieder zeit ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. August 2011)

... dann wird es aber in der Tat mal wieder Zeit ...


----------



## wissefux (1. August 2011)

sammelt hier jemand zufällig nicolais mit rohloff 

ich komm nur mit ach und krach auf den feldberg, und dazu noch krämpfe auf den letzten 100 hm. den x-trail mußte ich bei der hälfte verlassen. nix geht mehr


----------



## mzaskar (1. August 2011)

Ich nehme es  komme es sogar abholen und bringe wahlweise schoggi oder Kase mit


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. August 2011)

Das spärliche Biken recht sich wohl


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. August 2011)

Ich bin erst in einem ziemlichen Tempo zweirädrig von EB zurück nach fbh, weil ich zu Hause noch dringend etwas erledigen musste. Danach bin ich dann noch zwei Stunden im Hochtaunus unterwegs gewesen 

Im Hochtaunus war es insgesamt wieder sehr, sehr goil


----------



## mzaskar (1. August 2011)

ich habe heute meine lädiert Wade geschont und anderen beim Schwingen zugeschaut


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. August 2011)

Gute Besserung 

& GN8  - Ich bin platt


----------



## mzaskar (1. August 2011)

ich gebe dir Morgen mal ein Telefon


----------



## wondermike (1. August 2011)

wahltho schrieb:


> Im Hochtaunus war es insgesamt wieder sehr, sehr goil



Ich darf ja derzeit auch mal wieder die taunusischen Gefilde inspizieren, wenn auch eher den städtischen Teil. Leider hat das Bike aber nicht mehr in den Koffer gepasst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (1. August 2011)

s'Nächtle


----------



## wissefux (2. August 2011)

moin.


----------



## wissefux (2. August 2011)

wahltho schrieb:


> Das spärliche Biken recht sich wohl



es rächt sich 

oder sagen wir mal so : meine ansprüche sind zu hoch. den x-trail bergauf ohne abzusteigen ist halt nicht ohne und erfordert definitiv mehr fitness ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. August 2011)

Moin 



wissefux schrieb:


> oder sagen wir mal so : meine ansprüche sind zu hoch. den x-trail bergauf ohne abzusteigen ist halt nicht ohne und erfordert definitiv mehr fitness ...



Das ist in der Tat nicht ohne


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. August 2011)

Die zweirädrige Fahrt nach EB war sehr angenehm 

... heute war es schon recht warm.

Heute Abend wird dann noch zweirädrig der hohe Taunus bereist werden, um das schöne Wetter auszunutzen


----------



## wissefux (2. August 2011)

jetzt ist mal richtig heiß. mal gucken, ob morgen die gewitter kommen ...
heut ist bike-ruhe-tag, also eigentlich standard. dafür wurde reichlich hecke geschnitten ein wenig rasen gemäht und zu guter letzt ein schrank aufgebaut. habe fertig. duschen und party jetzt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. August 2011)

Ich war noch über drei Stunden im Taunus unterwegs.

Von EB ging es zunächst über Steinbach zum Franzoseneck, dann trailig über die Wälle, etc. hoch zur Altenhöfe, Weisse Mauer (  ), Fuxi, Kleiner Feldi, X-Trail, RK-Trail, nfh-Trail...

Am Ende des nfh-Trails dann die Entscheidung noch Eichkopf, Atzelberg & Rossert w/ der goilen Trails mitzunehmen.

Am Steinbruch am Fischbacherkopf hatte ich dann immer noch Lust auf mehr und habe  noch rund um den Fischbacherkopf drangehängt. Der Trail Richtung Eppstein 

Dann ging es über den XT-Trail heimwärts.

Waren dann gestern und heute insgesamt mit den EB-Fahrten jeweils ca. 60km, jede Menge Höhenmeter und Trails satt 

Heute sind schon die Unterlagen für Top of Wallis angekommen 

Edit: Gute Nacht


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. August 2011)

... und gleich wieder Moin


----------



## wissefux (3. August 2011)

moin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. August 2011)

Bin mal gespannt, ob heute wirklich der grosse Regen kommt 

... heute ist aber 'eh Ruhetag & Vierrad angesagt


----------



## mzaskar (3. August 2011)

Moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. August 2011)

@Mzaskar: Ich würde Dir gerne mal ein Telefon geben, bzgl. meiner Überlegungen zu einer weiteren Alpen-Tour


----------



## mzaskar (3. August 2011)

Ich rufe dich später mal an, humpele gerade zur Arbeit


----------



## mzaskar (3. August 2011)

Wann geht es denn am besten?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. August 2011)

Habe heute ausnahmsweise das erste Meeting erst um 10:30 Uhr. Bis dahin also jederzeit gerne.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. August 2011)

@Mzaskar: Diese Seite ist nicht schlecht für SF-Tracks: http://www.vttrack.fr/

z.B.:

http://www.visugpx.com/?i=1298987213

http://www.visugpx.com/?i=1275634156

http://www.visugpx.com/?i=1300867677

http://www.vttour.fr/topos/radome-de-caussols,502.html

http://www.utagawavtt.com/randonnee-vtt-gps?topo=1338


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. August 2011)

Gute Nacht


----------



## wissefux (4. August 2011)

moin. verpennt und trotzdem erster


----------



## mzaskar (4. August 2011)

Moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. August 2011)

Moin, Moin 

Ebenfalls verpennt - darum u.a. heute wieder zweirädrig


----------



## mzaskar (4. August 2011)

Ich warte ja aus Höflichkeit auf euch


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. August 2011)

Mahlzeit!

Gegen 16:30 Uhr geht es von EB aus wieder zweirädrig ab in den Hochtaunus


----------



## wissefux (4. August 2011)

da war ich eben auch. und es geht tatsächlich doch noch : feldberg via x-trail aufwärts und ohne krämpfe . ok, ich mußte 3 mal absteigen, aber fürs zweite mal ganz gut ...

sach mal @wahltho, ist diese ominöse eisenspitze am staufen eigentlich verifiziert


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. August 2011)

wissefux schrieb:


> da war ich eben auch. und es geht tatsächlich doch noch : feldberg via x-trail aufwärts und ohne krämpfe . ok, ich mußte 3 mal absteigen, aber fürs zweite mal ganz gut ...



Go Fux, Go  



wissefux schrieb:


> sach mal @wahltho, ist diese ominöse eisenspitze am staufen eigentlich verifiziert



Ich habe mir zweimal die Abfahrt auf dem Trail versaut, weil ich sie gesucht habe, konnte aber nichts entdecken  


Ich bin auch zurück aus dem Hochtaunus. Es war sehr schön, bei recht hoher Luftfeuchtigkeit. Heute ist die Runde etwas kürzer ausgefallen, weil es stark nach Regen aussah. Daher fielen Eichkopf, Atzelberg, Rossert & Fischbacherkopf weg, aber es war trotzdem


----------



## wissefux (4. August 2011)

ein gutes jahr jetzt auf vox


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. August 2011)

Das ist ein schöner Film.

Ich sage präventiv schon mal Gute Nacht


----------



## --bikerider-- (4. August 2011)

wissefux schrieb:


> ein gutes jahr jetzt auf vox



mission impossible III auf Sat1  

Kopf aus und berieseln lassen


----------



## wissefux (5. August 2011)

moin. auf zum
letzten ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. August 2011)

moin moin 

Hat ja ganz schön runtergemacht heute Nacht


----------



## mzaskar (5. August 2011)

Tach auch  heut geht es mal wieder ins Saarland ......


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. August 2011)

Heute ging es mal wieder vierrädrig oben ohne nach EB .......


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. August 2011)

Ich hab' gestern mal meine neuen SixSixOne Evo d3o Knee Guards getestet. Ich hatte sie als leichtere Alternative (gerade für mehrtägige Alpen-Touren) zu meinen Axos bestellt.

Sie tragen sich sehr gut, insb. auch beim Pedalieren. Anziehen ist etwas umständlicher, weil man die Schuhe ausziehen muss. Gewichtsunterschied ggü. den Axos ist ca. 200 Gramm, was jetzt auch nicht der absolute Brüller ist.


----------



## mzaskar (5. August 2011)

aber man kann sie anlassen  Ich habe sie meist auch als Kniewärmer dabei


----------



## --bikerider-- (5. August 2011)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (5. August 2011)

Achja, meine weisse Fox würde gut in das orangene Gewürzrad passen


----------



## --bikerider-- (5. August 2011)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Achja, meine weisse Fox würde gut in das orangene Gewürzrad passen



ist doch schon eine weiße Fox drin 

ich muss mir das nochmal überlegen..

ne weiße Lyrik wäre sicherlich auch nicht falsch


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. August 2011)

mzaskar schrieb:


> aber man kann sie anlassen



Mit den Axos kann man eigenlich aus sehr gut pedalieren. In KH habe ich sie schon auf dem Parkplatz beim Start an- und erst am Ende wieder ausgezogen.


----------



## mzaskar (5. August 2011)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> ist doch schon eine weiße Fox drin
> 
> ich muss mir das nochmal überlegen..
> 
> ne weiße Lyrik wäre sicherlich auch nicht falsch


 
..... weiße Lyrik ....damit kann ich nicht dienen, nur mit einer schwarzen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. August 2011)

Zur Iggis Gewürzgurke passt aber eigentlich nur eine weisse Forke


----------



## wissefux (5. August 2011)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. August 2011)

Hört doch mal auf, beim Zitieren immer noch die Bilder einzubinden, das sieht hier ja bald aus, wie in einem Bike-Reiseprospekt


----------



## mzaskar (5. August 2011)




----------



## karsten13 (5. August 2011)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich hab' gestern mal meine neuen SixSixOne Evo d3o Knee Guards getestet. Ich hatte sie als leichtere Alternative (gerade für mehrtägige Alpen-Touren) zu meinen Axos bestellt.
> 
> Sie tragen sich sehr gut, insb. auch beim Pedalieren. Anziehen ist etwas umständlicher, weil man die Schuhe ausziehen muss. Gewichtsunterschied ggü. den Axos ist ca. 200 Gramm, was jetzt auch nicht der absolute Brüller ist.



bin von denen net soooo begeistert. Schon 1x reklamiert, weil die Löcher des flexiblen Gewebes immer grösser wurden. Die Ersatz-Dinger sind auch etwas anders aufgebaut als die alten, dafür scheuern die nun (bei längeren Ausfahrten) an meinen Kniescheiben 

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. August 2011)

mzaskar schrieb:


>



... den Witz können allenfalls noch Ur-Plauscher verstehen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. August 2011)

karsten13 schrieb:


> bin von denen net soooo begeistert. Schon 1x reklamiert, weil die Löcher des flexiblen Gewebes immer grösser wurden. Die Ersatz-Dinger sind auch etwas anders aufgebaut als die alten, dafür scheuern die nun (bei längeren Ausfahrten) an meinen Kniescheiben



Pedalieren ging ganz gut. Ich hatte mir einen besseren Gewichtsvorteil ggü. meinen AXOs erhofft. Ich glaube ins Wallis würde ich dann doch aber doch wieder die AXOs mitnehmen.


----------



## wondermike (5. August 2011)

Puh, auch wieder zu Hause. Diese Woche habe ich das Frankfurter Bahnhofsviertel besser kennen gelernt als mir lieb war. Hatte ein Hotel direkt in der Elbestraße.


Aber nicht das rote...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. August 2011)

Warum  hast Du Dich denn nicht mal gemeldet, wenn Du schon mal in FFM bist?


----------



## wondermike (5. August 2011)

wahltho schrieb:


> Warum  hast Du Dich denn nicht mal gemeldet, wenn Du schon mal in FFM bist?



Meistens haben sie mich erst ziemlich spät von der Galeere gelassen. 
Bin nächste Woche aber wieder da.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. August 2011)

Meld' Dich einfach, wenn Du mal Pause von der Ruderbank hast  

Gute Nacht


----------



## wissefux (6. August 2011)

tach auch ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (6. August 2011)

Moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. August 2011)

wissefux schrieb:


> tach auch ...





mzaskar schrieb:


> Moin



 Dito!


----------



## ratte (6. August 2011)

Irgendwer hat heute morgen den Taunus geklaut. 
Was ist das denn für ein Wetter zur Zeit. 

Morgen zusammen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. August 2011)

Stimmt der Taunus ist weg 

Fürstin und Fürst werden trotzdem gleich mal nachschauen, wo ihre Ländereien hin sind  

Des Fürsten Erst- und Einziggeborener feiert heute zudem seinen 18. Geburtstag


----------



## wondermike (6. August 2011)

wahltho schrieb:


> Meld' Dich einfach, wenn Du mal Pause von der Ruderbank hast



Werde den Sklavenmeister bei Gelegenheit um Freigang bitten.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. August 2011)

wondermike schrieb:


> Werde den Sklavenmeister bei Gelegenheit um Freigang bitten.



Auf einer Galeere heisst das Landgang


----------



## ratte (6. August 2011)

wahltho schrieb:


> Stimmt der Taunus ist weg
> 
> Fürstin und Fürst werden trotzdem gleich mal nachschauen, wo ihre Ländereien hin sind


Vorgestern haben wir uns nochmal selber überzeugt, das Länderreien und Gebäude des Fürsten noch wohlbehalten sind. 


> Des Fürsten Erst- und Einziggeborener feiert heute zudem seinen 18. Geburtstag


Große Feier angesagt?


----------



## wondermike (6. August 2011)

wahltho schrieb:


> Auf einer Galeere heisst das Landgang



Wie gut, dass es Dich gibt. Sonst wüssten wir nie, was wir alles falsch machen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. August 2011)

ratte schrieb:


> Vorgestern haben wir uns nochmal selber überzeugt, das Länderreien und Gebäude des Fürsten noch wohlbehalten sind.



 Stimmt - Vorgestern waren sie noch da 

... heute zum Glück auch noch, aber ziemlich schwül & schmodderig war's da oben  



ratte schrieb:


> Große Feier angesagt?



... zum Glück nicht  ... ist dem Filius selbst wohl zuviel Stress


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. August 2011)

fbh meldet Weltuntergang 

Die Sirenen heulen schon


----------



## Hopi (6. August 2011)

wahltho schrieb:


> fbh meldet Weltuntergang
> 
> Die Sirenen heulen schon



Wir waren eben mitten drinnen  vom NFH bis Rettershof Weltuntergang und ab dann nur noch Landregen 

Wenn man erst mal richtig durch ist, springt man auch gerne in die Pfützen


----------



## ratte (6. August 2011)

Hopi schrieb:


> Wenn man erst mal richtig durch ist, springt man auch gerne in die Pfützen


...und es macht einem auch nichts mehr aus, wenn man in dem Moment nebenher fährt und die volle Breitseite abbekommt.

Aber um die 2 Stunden Rückenmassage bei mir (nicht dass mir Hopi noch das Wort im Munde herum dreht) als kleine Strafe kommt er nicht drum herum.


----------



## Hopi (6. August 2011)

ratte schrieb:


> Aber um die 2 Stunden Rückenmassage bei mir



Na was meinst Du für was diese tolle Massageauflage angeschafft wurde


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. August 2011)

Hopi schrieb:


> Wir waren eben mitten drinnen  vom NFH bis Rettershof Weltuntergang und ab dann nur noch Landregen



Der nfh-Trail wird bei solchen Wetterverhältnissen gerne zum Bach


----------



## ratte (6. August 2011)

wahltho schrieb:


> Der nfh-Trail wird bei solchen Wetterverhältnissen gerne zum Bach


Den sind wir heute nicht runter, hatten auch auf den Forststraßen schon Bach genug.
Die Ausfahrt unten musste allerdings wieder etwas breiter gemacht werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. August 2011)

ratte schrieb:


> Die Ausfahrt unten musste allerdings wieder etwas breiter gemacht werden.



Vorgestern war der untere Ein-/Ausstieg vom nfh-Trail noch frei, heute lagen da schon wieder Stämme quer  

Die sind wahrscheinlich im Rahmen der allgemeinen Waldarbeiten in dem Bereich da "abgelegt" worden


----------



## ratte (6. August 2011)

wahltho schrieb:


> Die sind wahrscheinlich im Rahmen der allgemeinen Waldarbeiten in dem Bereich da "abgelegt" worden


Einer, netter Weise schon durchgesägt.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. August 2011)

Yepp 

Gute Nacht


----------



## wissefux (7. August 2011)

wer hatte da wohl wieder ne säge in der trikottasche 

moin. jemand lust auf fangopackung ?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. August 2011)

moin 

Heute mal richtig lang gepennt! 

Wie vorhergesagt ist der grosse Regen heute Nacht durchgezogen 

Vllt. dreh' ich später noch 'ne Runde, sonst gibt es es heute nach langer Zeit mal wieder eine -Trainer-Einheit


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. August 2011)

Hab' mir gerade den Deuter Attack 2.0 bestellt.Ich habe die 1.0er Version ja schon seit ein paar Jahren im Einsatz und war sehr zufrieden damit.

Die neue Version hat mehr Stauraum.

Den alten Attack bekommt A., damit sie ihre Protektoren endlich selbst buckeln kann


----------



## mzaskar (7. August 2011)

Ah, der sieht gut aus  den Deuter gibt es auch in ener Winterversion, da hat er, glaube ich zumindest, noch mehr Stauraum 

Ich mag ja den Evoc


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. August 2011)

Die Sonne kommt raus und für heute soll es wohl mit dem Regen vorbei sein 

Werde mich gegen Mittag wohl in den Taunus aufmachen


----------



## ratte (7. August 2011)

Joa, sieht gerade verlockend aus. 
Aber mit einer ordentlichen Fangopackung muss man noch rechnen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. August 2011)

... aber ganz sicher muss man damit noch rechnen 

Ich denke, ich werde trotzdem bald starten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (7. August 2011)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... aber ganz sicher muss man damit noch rechnen
> 
> Ich denke, ich werde trotzdem bald starten



konkreter bitte. ich brauch noch jemanden zwecks motivation


----------



## --bikerider-- (7. August 2011)

wissefux schrieb:


> konkreter bitte. ich brauch noch jemanden zwecks motivation



ich starte um halb 4 in Glashütten


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. August 2011)

Bin zurück aus dem Hochtaunus, Schmodderfaktor hielt sich erstaunlicherweise in Grenzen 




wissefux schrieb:


> konkreter bitte. ich brauch noch jemanden zwecks motivation



Sorry Fux - Hab' ich nicht mehr gelesen 

Dafür haben wir auf dem RK-Trail wenigstens kurz geplauscht 



--bikerider-- schrieb:


> ich starte um halb 4 in Glashütten



Das wäre für mich heute leider zu spät gewesen, da ich heute Abend noch familiäre Verpflichtungen habe, aber trotzdem viel Spass


----------



## wissefux (7. August 2011)

there and back again. so langsam gehts wieder besser 

... und für nen kurzen plausch ist im kleinen taunus auch immer noch zeit und platz


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. August 2011)

Gute Nacht Ihr Lieben


----------



## wissefux (7. August 2011)

gn8


----------



## wissefux (8. August 2011)

moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. August 2011)

moin moin


----------



## mzaskar (8. August 2011)

Moin moin moin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (8. August 2011)

moin moin moin moin

wie ekelhaft da draußen!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. August 2011)

Aber ganz ekelhaft 

in fbh hat es um kurz nach Sechs noch nur getröpfelt, als ich dann runter nach EB bin, hat es schon richtig geschifft.


----------



## mzaskar (8. August 2011)

Hier scheint es besser, aber auch kälter zu werden, Naja, ich gehe ertstmal zum Doc wegen der Wade und so ......


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. August 2011)

Habe mir mal die Wetteraussichten für die Woche angeschaut.

*Evtl. werde ich für Sonntag mal KH anpeilen *


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. August 2011)

mzaskar schrieb:


> ... ich gehe ertstmal zum Doc wegen der Wade und so ......



Immer noch so schlimm?


----------



## mzaskar (8. August 2011)

irgendwie hatte ich gesten einen Hobbitfuss 

bin wharscheinlich einfach nur zu ungeduldig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. August 2011)

Es hat aufgehört zu schi§§en und klart über dem Taunus auf 

Wenn es so bleibt, geht es heute abend noch zweirädrig auf die Höhe


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. August 2011)

So - Hab dann eine von oben trockene Phase erwischt und bin noch über zwei Stunden im Hochtaunus unterwegs gewesen 

@Mzaskar: Was macht der Fuß?


----------



## karsten13 (8. August 2011)

noch ein Nachtrag zu gestern:







Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. August 2011)




----------



## mzaskar (8. August 2011)

dick  aber laufen geht und auf dem Bike habe ich heute auch wieder kurz gesessen. WAr am morgen noch beim Arzt, wegen naja, ich habe mir ein paar Sorgen wegen Trombose oder so gemacht, aber meine Blutwerte zeigen keine verdächtigen Werte die darauf hindeuten würden. 

Wann machst du denn deine Top of Wallis Tour


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. August 2011)

Gute Besserung 

Wenn ich ToW fahren sollte, was sich aus privaten & beruflichen Grûnden kurzfristig ergeben wird, dann wäre am 20.08. (Samstag) Start in Sion.

Gute Nacht


----------



## wissefux (9. August 2011)

morsche


----------



## --bikerider-- (9. August 2011)

moin


----------



## mzaskar (9. August 2011)

Tach auch 

Ich humpele schon schneller


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. August 2011)

Guten Morgen 

Länger gepennt - also Zweirad


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. August 2011)

wahltho schrieb:


> Länger gepennt - also Zweirad



 Done - Trocken und schön war es.


----------



## wissefux (9. August 2011)

wahltho schrieb:


> Done - Trocken und schön war es.



ob das für die heimreise auch noch gilt ?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. August 2011)

Ab 14:00 Uhr soll das Wetter besser werden 

Wenn diese Prognose eintrifft, geht es heute am späten Nachmittag noch ab in den Hochtaunus :


----------



## mzaskar (9. August 2011)

Urlaub sieht gut aus  denke ich bekomme es hin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. August 2011)

A. und ich wären ansonsten auch wirklich sehr, sehr traurig gewesen  

ToW sieht bisher auch noch gut aus, werde bald anfangen, meinen Rucksack wieder zu packen


----------



## ratte (9. August 2011)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ab 14:00 Uhr soll das Wetter besser werden


Wir verlassen uns drauf. 
Die aktuelle Luftfeuchtigkeit im Fürstentum ist ja unerträglich.


----------



## mzaskar (9. August 2011)

muss halt nur einen finden der die Arbeit für mich macht


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. August 2011)

ratte schrieb:


> Wir verlassen uns drauf.



Der Fürst sich auch 

Jetzt aber erstmal ein ganz

** Fettes Bäuerchen ! ! ! **

Schnipo rot/weiss mit zwei Beilagensalaten 

... und ich musste sogar noch ein halbes Schnitzel einer Kollegin zusätzlich mitessen


----------



## --bikerider-- (9. August 2011)

wg. KH

also von mir aus gerne am SO


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. August 2011)

Dann lass' uns das mit KH erstmal so festhalten 

Die Wetterprognose hat sich bewahrheitet und ich war wieder noch über 2 Stunden im Hochtaunus unterwegs


----------



## ratte (9. August 2011)

Der zweite Guss heute Nachmittag hat den Taunus großzügig ausgelassen und formierte sich erst weiter südlich zu einer ordentlichen Dusche. Die zugehörigen Böen waren aber ordentlich, wenn man am unteren Ende der Kiteschnüre hing.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. August 2011)

Windig war's schon und etwas frisch auf dem Feldi auch 

Kiteschnüre wo und wie das denn? 

Der Deuter Attack 20 ist heute angekommen. Er ist in vieler Hinsicht viel besser, als die alte Version


----------



## wissefux (10. August 2011)

moin. scheint frisch draussen, aber trocken ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. August 2011)

moin moin 

trocken ist die Hauptsache


----------



## mzaskar (10. August 2011)

Moin und feucht ist es auch .....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. August 2011)

Die zweirädrige Fahrt nach EB war sehr angenehm und es war weit weniger frisch, als es augenscheinlich den Eindruck machte


----------



## wissefux (10. August 2011)

glaub, der wind hat nachgelassen


----------



## ratte (10. August 2011)

Morgen zusammen. 


wahltho schrieb:


> Kiteschnüre wo und wie das denn?


Wiese in Kelsterbach.
Die könnte aber endlich mal gemäht werden.  Im kniehohen Gras rollt das Board so schlecht.


----------



## wissefux (10. August 2011)

ist so ne wiese nicht zu holprig für kiten


----------



## ratte (10. August 2011)

wissefux schrieb:


> ist so ne wiese nicht zu holprig für kiten


Die Maulwurfshügel merkt man bei dem hohen Gras nicht mehr (nur dumm, wenn man zum Anfahren direkt vor einem hängt). Die Kaninchenlöcher werden auch z.T. gut abgedeckt.  Nur die Stellen, wo die Wildschweine gewütet haben, sind nicht zu empfehlen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. August 2011)

In ca. einer Stunde geht es wieder von EB ab in den Hochtaunus 

Nachdem es jetzt immerhin schon ca. 24 Stunden nicht mehr geregnet hat, dürften die Trails schon wieder etwas trockener sein


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. August 2011)

wahltho schrieb:


> In ca. einer Stunde geht es wieder von EB ab in den Hochtaunus



 Done!



wahltho schrieb:


> Nachdem es jetzt immerhin schon ca. 24 Stunden nicht mehr geregnet hat, dürften die Trails schon wieder etwas trockener sein



 Stimmt


----------



## mzaskar (10. August 2011)

Nacht


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. August 2011)

dito


----------



## wissefux (11. August 2011)

moin moin moin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (11. August 2011)

mosche!


----------



## wissefux (11. August 2011)

ja hollo wach


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. August 2011)

moin moin


----------



## mzaskar (11. August 2011)

Dito


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. August 2011)

wahltho schrieb:


> Die zweirädrige Fahrt nach EB war sehr angenehm und es war weit weniger frisch, als es augenscheinlich den Eindruck machte



 dito


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. August 2011)

wahltho schrieb:


> In ca. einer Stunde geht es wieder von EB ab in den Hochtaunus



 dito



wahltho schrieb:


> Nachdem es jetzt immerhin schon ca. 24 Stunden nicht mehr geregnet hat, dürften die Trails schon wieder etwas trockener sein



 dito


----------



## wissefux (11. August 2011)

vielleicht auch dito, aber erst gegen fünfe, wenn ich mich fit fühle ... grad könnt ich einfach ne runde pennen ...


----------



## mzaskar (11. August 2011)

Dito


----------



## wissefux (11. August 2011)

soll ich oder nicht ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (11. August 2011)

wissefux schrieb:


> soll ich oder nicht ...



done. kurz, aber flott ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. August 2011)

War wieder über zwei Stunden im Taunus unterwegs


----------



## --bikerider-- (11. August 2011)

freu mich auf KH!!! 

haben sich inzwischen noch Mitfahrer gemeldet?

LugXx überlegt noch...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. August 2011)

Meine grossflächigen Bike-Umbauarbeiten sind jetzt insgesamt bald abgeschlossen 

Gute Nacht


----------



## wissefux (12. August 2011)

moin. wie erwartet heute feucht outdoor. ergo 4 rad geschlossen


----------



## mzaskar (12. August 2011)

Moin moin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. August 2011)

moin moin 

Sieht eigentlich wieder nach Zweirad aus 

Geht auch gar nicht anders, da wieder länger gepennt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. August 2011)

Korrektur: Gerade zieht noch ein kleineres Schauergebiet durch, werde also noch einen Moment mit dem Abritt nach EB warten


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. August 2011)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> haben sich inzwischen noch Mitfahrer gemeldet?



Bei mir nicht, habe aber auch nicht weiter rumgefragt.

Die zweirädrige Fahrt nach FFM verlief dann wie prognostiziert trocken


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. August 2011)

Wenn ich mir von meinem Hochsitz in EB aus so die Wetterlage im Hochtaunus anschaue, werde ich gleich wohl eher auf der Heimfahrt eine Runde über Kapellenberg, Staufen & Co. drehen


----------



## ratte (12. August 2011)

Ja, war z.T. etwas schaurig heute. 
Hatten uns heute allerdings für Flachland entschieden. Da war es noch etwas länger trocken als der Taunus, so dass wir nur eine kleine Dusche genommen haben.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. August 2011)

Hat ganz gut geklappt, ich konnte meine volle Staufenrunde fahren. Lediglich ein kleinerer Schauer auf der Schwarzen Sau, der aber unter dem Blätterwald nicht viel ausgemacht hat. Die Trails inkl. Kaisertempelspitzkehren & Mannstein waren alle gut fahrbar. Ich war auch rechtzeitig vor dem grossen Regen @home


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. August 2011)

Wer cineastisch auch etwas härtere Kost verträgt, dem empfehle ich "Unthinkable" 

Gute Nacht


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. August 2011)

... und schon wieder Guten Morgen


----------



## --bikerider-- (13. August 2011)

wann wollen wir morgen in Kh starten?


----------



## wissefux (13. August 2011)

so, hoffentlich bleibts weiter trocken. jetzt wird gegrillt, gechillt und gesungen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. August 2011)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> wann wollen wir morgen in Kh starten?



Hhmmm - Start in KH zwischen 09:00 Uhr/09:20 Uhr ????

Wollen wir uns direkt in KH treffen oder soll ich Dich mitnehmen?

Was ist eigentlich mit Seb?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. August 2011)

wissefux schrieb:


> l... und gesungen



Gut, dass Du in Hornau wohnst


----------



## Crazy-Racer (13. August 2011)

der Seb ist noch kritisch aufgrund der regnerischen Wetteraussichten.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. August 2011)

Regen/Gewitter soll es in KH morgen erst am späteren Nachmittag/Abend geben.

Die Frage ist eher was die Niederschläge am heutigen Abend für Auswirkungen auf die morgige Bodenbeschaffenheit haben werden ...

Ich schlage vor, dass wir uns morgen früh gegen halb Acht vor der Abfahrt noch mal hier oder per Tel kurzschliessen.

Gute Nacht


----------



## mzaskar (14. August 2011)

Moin  oder etwa Gute Nacht ...... Bin gerade etwas durcheinander  die Abfahrt vom Berniapass nach Poschiavio hatte mich etwas durchgerüttelt  obeohl ich brav den ganzen Federweg genutzt habe  

Engadin ist goil


----------



## Crazy-Racer (14. August 2011)

guten Morgen. Lt wetter.com ist es den ganzen Tag am regnen, wenn wohl auch nur leicht.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. August 2011)

Moin 

KH fällt heute leider aus


----------



## Crazy-Racer (14. August 2011)

alternativ in den Taunus? Demnächst?


----------



## mzaskar (14. August 2011)

Bernina - Poschiavo ----- 14.1 km 1279 abwärts und 100 hm aufwärts
Bernina - Pontresina ----- 16.9 km; 617 runter und 176 hoch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. August 2011)

@Seb, Iggi: Sorry, aber ich konnte mich heute irgendwie nicht zu einer Taunusrunde motivieren 

Ich brauche nach acht Tagen Biken am StÅ«ck heute wohl auch mal einen Ruhetag


----------



## --bikerider-- (14. August 2011)

wahltho schrieb:


> @Seb, Iggi: Sorry, aber ich konnte mich heute irgendwie nicht zu einer Taunusrunde motivieren
> 
> Ich brauche nach acht Tagen Biken am StÅ«ck heute wohl auch mal einen Ruhetag



kÃ¶nnte mich bisher auch nicht motivieren


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. August 2011)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Bernina - Pontresina ----- 16.9 km; 617 runter und 176 hoch



Wie bist Du denn da gefahren, hast Du eine Track? Umgekehrt sind wir das ja auch gefahren.


----------



## --bikerider-- (14. August 2011)

Wer hat Lust auf ein ausgedehntes Bikewochenende in Garmisch?
ab 30.09-3/4.10.2011 ?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. August 2011)

An dem w/e kommen Almut und ich gerade aus dem SF-Urlaub mit Stefan zurück.

Ich habe gerade mal präventiv den Rucksack für ToW gepackt und erstaunlicherweise passt alles in den Deuter Attack 20.


----------



## mzaskar (14. August 2011)

wahltho schrieb:


> Wie bist Du denn da gefahren, hast Du eine Track? Umgekehrt sind wir das ja auch gefahren.



-das geht fast runter wie hoch, nur etwas oberhalb der Haltestelle Monteratsch geht es links weg in den Wald


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (14. August 2011)

.


----------



## --bikerider-- (14. August 2011)

Viel Spaß! 

[nomedia]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ccbuh7s3GzE[/nomedia]


----------



## karsten13 (14. August 2011)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> Viel Spaß!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ccbuh7s3GzE



funzt immer noch net


----------



## --bikerider-- (14. August 2011)

klar... draufklicken


----------



## ratte (14. August 2011)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> klar... draufklicken


Siehe "drüben".


----------



## karsten13 (14. August 2011)

ratte schrieb:


> Siehe "drüben".



er verschleiert bestimmt seine Herkunft


----------



## --bikerider-- (14. August 2011)

karsten13 schrieb:


> er verschleiert bestimmt seine Herkunft



ich glaub ich muss mich da nochmal dransetzen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. August 2011)

Tja die Gema


----------



## --bikerider-- (14. August 2011)

morgen @ vimeo   
da haben se mir noch nichts gesperrt...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. August 2011)

Komisch, dass dieses Test-Video vom XT-Trail, das ich vor Jahren mal hochgeladen hat noch funzt 

Die Migration auf Lion wäre dann auch weitestgehend abgeschlossen 

Gute Nacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (14. August 2011)

schickes aus ST 

sicher das ihr nicht ins Filmbusiness wollt


----------



## wissefux (15. August 2011)

moin


----------



## --bikerider-- (15. August 2011)

moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. August 2011)

moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. August 2011)

Die zweirädrige Fahrt nach EB war sehr angenehm 

Heute Abend gibt es dann wohl wieder Hochtaunus-Rocken 

Die Wetteraussichten sind ja überhaupt für diese Woche mal ganz gut


----------



## wissefux (15. August 2011)

ich werde mal ne kurze runde joggen gehen ... muss mal wieder was anderes machen ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. August 2011)

Joggen - Bäh :kotz:


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. August 2011)

So Leute: Auf geht es


----------



## mzaskar (15. August 2011)

[nomedia]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5Lpyxv-DfiI[/nomedia]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (15. August 2011)

wahltho schrieb:


> Joggen - Bäh :kotz:



nee, goil


----------



## ratte (15. August 2011)

mzaskar schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5Lpyxv-DfiI


Hast Du das gleiche Video eingestellt? Zumindest sehe ich das gleiche Bild.


----------



## --bikerider-- (15. August 2011)

mzaskar schrieb:


> schickes aus ST
> 
> sicher das ihr nicht ins Filmbusiness wollt




läufts bei dir`?


----------



## ratte (15. August 2011)

Ob ein Video läuft oder nicht, ist vielfach vom Land abhängig.
GEMA ist, wenn ich mich nicht irre, nur für D zuständig.

Hätte aber jetzt darauf getippt, dass mzaskar ein anderes Video -allerdings mit gleichem Problem- gepostet hat, da es eine andere Adresse hat.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. August 2011)

In der Schweiz gelten wahrscheinlich andere Rechte 

Zurück von einer sehr schönen Hochtaunusrunde aumen:

Habe auf der RK-Trail noch den Berto mit seiner neuen XC-Waffe getroffen


----------



## mzaskar (15. August 2011)

ratte schrieb:


> Ob ein Video läuft oder nicht, ist vielfach vom Land abhängig.
> GEMA ist, wenn ich mich nicht irre, nur für D zuständig.
> 
> Hätte aber jetzt darauf getippt, dass mzaskar ein anderes Video -allerdings mit gleichem Problem- gepostet hat, da es eine andere Adresse hat.



Also das Video aus ST läuft bei mir  und das von mir gepostete ist ein bekannter song aus den Zeiten des NDW der sich mit in die Hände spucken befasst und als Antwot auf den davorliegenden Post von Wahltho bezog 

Mein Video vom Berninatrail ist noch in der "Post Production" Phase


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (15. August 2011)

so jetzt  

[ame="http://vimeo.com/27741722"]Berninatrail_Part_one on Vimeo[/ame]

Guten Morgen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. August 2011)

mzaskar schrieb:


> ...und das von mir gepostete ist ein bekannter song aus den Zeiten des NDW der sich mit in die Hände spucken befasst und als Antwot auf den davorliegenden Post von Wahltho bezog





Videos werden morgen geschaut  

erstmal Gute Nacht


----------



## wissefux (16. August 2011)

moin. das video läuft jetzt ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. August 2011)

moin moin


----------



## Lucafabian (16. August 2011)

mzaskar schrieb:


> so jetzt
> 
> ...._one on Vimeo
> 
> Guten Morgen



WAB...WAB...und dazu auch noch viel verkehr


----------



## mzaskar (16. August 2011)

Pah bist ja nur neidisch  

Ausserdem, das schöne Stück kommt noch


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. August 2011)

wahltho schrieb:


> Die zweirädrige Fahrt nach EB war sehr angenehm



 Dito


----------



## wissefux (16. August 2011)

stimmt. auch von h bis h sehr angenehm.


----------



## Hopi (16. August 2011)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Ausserdem, das schöne Stück kommt noch



Wenn das schöne Stück noch kommt, warum hast Du dann den langweiligen Teil nicht weggelassen


----------



## mzaskar (16. August 2011)

Gehört halt dazu  will ja keinen falschen Eindruck geben. Ausserdem war der langweilige Teil auch schon spassig schön  

Auch geht es ja nicht immer um "schneller, höher, weiter" sondern um " Spass, Spiel und Schokolade "


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. August 2011)

wahltho schrieb:


> Heute Abend gibt es dann wohl wieder Hochtaunus-Rocken



 dito

Der Herr war wieder gnädig und hat mir mein täglich Lachskrustibrötchen auch Heute gegeben


----------



## Lucafabian (16. August 2011)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Auch geht es ja nicht immer um "schneller, höher, weiter" sondern um " Spass, Spiel und Schokolade "




...eben drum!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. August 2011)

mzaskar schrieb:


> ... und Schokolade "



 Danke für die Erinnerung, habe noch eine 3/4 Toblerone in der Schublade


----------



## --bikerider-- (16. August 2011)

wahltho schrieb:


> Danke für die Erinnerung, habe noch eine 3/4 Toblerone in der Schublade



sowas gibts bei mir nicht....

bei mir gibts nur voll oder leer


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. August 2011)

Jetzt gibt es aber erst noch mal etwas Gesundes, Frugales: Einen Apfel und eine Banane


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. August 2011)

@Iggi: Falls es zu einer Gabelübergabe in CH kommen sollte, werde ich das Geld für Dich vorstrecken


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. August 2011)

Jetzt ist von der Toblerone nur noch ein Viertel übrig


----------



## ratte (16. August 2011)

wahltho schrieb:


> Jetzt ist von der Toblerone nur noch ein Viertel übrig


Könntest Du die bitte gerade mal rüber reichen? 
Ich fülle dann auch nach, versprochen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. August 2011)

... sorry, ich habe sie dann doch noch ganz verputzt  

 Auf auf die Höhe!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (16. August 2011)

wahltho schrieb:


> @Iggi: Falls es zu einer Gabelübergabe in CH kommen sollte, werde ich das Geld für Dich vorstrecken




 das erleichtert die Sache ein wenig 

merci


----------



## --bikerider-- (16. August 2011)

sooo

jetzt sollte es mit dem Video funktionieren.

[ame="http://vimeo.com/27756870"]Enduro Freeride SÃ¼d Tirol 2011 on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. August 2011)

Zurück aus dem Hochtaunus 

Heute mal wieder von EB über HM-Goldgrube-Lindenberg-Sandplacken hoch zum Feldi und dann über X-Trail-RK-Trail-nfh-Traiil-Bahn-Trail heimwärts.

Das Video werde ich mir später in Ruhe zu Gemüte führen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. August 2011)

Schönes Video 

Aber auch das von Mzaskar hat mir gut gefallen 

Gute Nacht


----------



## mzaskar (16. August 2011)

Der Ritter mzaskar liegt mit ERkältung, Fieber und Tropfnase im Bett  und das bei dem Wetter 

GN8


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. August 2011)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Der Ritter mzaskar liegt mit ERkältung, Fieber und Tropfnase im Bett  und das bei dem Wetter



  

Gute Besserung!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ratte (16. August 2011)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... sorry, ich habe sie dann doch noch ganz verputzt


*grummel* Hab's gerade so überlebt. 

@mzaskar
Herrjeh, wo hast Du denn Deine Nase wieder reingesteckt?
Gute Besserung.


----------



## karsten13 (17. August 2011)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> jetzt sollte es mit dem Video funktionieren.





schon krass was ihr so treibt, bietet doch mal Trial-Kurse an 

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## wissefux (17. August 2011)

moin und gute besserung dem ritter


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. August 2011)

moin, moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. August 2011)

2-Rädrig auf nach EB


----------



## mzaskar (17. August 2011)

Teil II
[ame="http://vimeo.com/27804434"]Trail fun at the Engadin - Bernina Trail Part II on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## Lucafabian (17. August 2011)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Teil II
> ...Trail fun at the Engadin - Bernina Trail Part II on Vimeo



na das sieht doch trailmäßig schon viel besser aus....was'n das fürn drängelgitter mitten auf dem trail?


----------



## mzaskar (17. August 2011)

eins, da gab es gleich mehrere und manchmal war es nicht einfach davor zum stehen zu kommen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. August 2011)

Wieder ein schönes Video 

Lustisch ist sind die Aufnahmen mit der Heckkamera mit dem schwingenden Gesäss im Blickfeld 

P.S: Es bedarf wohl einer Erwähnung, dass die zweirädrige Fahrt nach EB wieder sehr angenehm war


----------



## mzaskar (17. August 2011)

ist aber nicht meins 

rein für die Statistik

Gesamtlänge Trail: 14 km
Höhendifferenz 1408 (runner); 153 hm (ruuf)

Start: auf 2253 m (Hospiz Bernina) 
Ziel: auf 1014 m (Poschiavo)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. August 2011)

Ich dachte schon, Du hättest inzwischen eine zweite Gopro und wärest Häuptling Schwingendes Gesäss  

... Riesenbratwurst mit Schmandkartoffeln & Salat, danach einen Germknödel mit einer Extraportion Vanillesauce...

_**** Bäuerchen ****_


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. August 2011)

... so langsam wäre jetzt mal ein kleiner Nachmittags-Snack fällig


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. August 2011)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... so langsam wäre jetzt mal ein kleiner Nachmittags-Snack fällig



 Done in Form eines leckeren Stück Kuchens in Kombination mit einem doppelten Espresso




wahltho schrieb:


> Auf auf die Höhe!



 dito


----------



## wissefux (17. August 2011)

jogging runde fast verdoppelt und erfolgreich beendet. am speed wäre noch zu feilen 

morgen gehts zur abwechslung mal wieder biken, aber schon am frühen mittag ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. August 2011)

Zurück aus dem Hochtaunus   

Habe es geschafft die HM noch vor dem mittwöchentlichen Biker-Auftrieb zu passieren und hatte im Wald daher zum Glück weitestgehend meine Ruhe


----------



## wissefux (18. August 2011)

moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. August 2011)

moin moin


----------



## wissefux (18. August 2011)

jemand am sonntag bei den eppstein-trails am start ?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. August 2011)

ich hoffe doch sehr für die Veranstalter, dass jemand am Start sein wird 

Heute ging es mal wieder vierrädrig oben ohne nach EB.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (18. August 2011)

Moin moin moin 

Ich nicht


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. August 2011)

Ich auch nicht.

Bekannterweise hasse ich ja Biker-Anhäufungen > 6 bis 8


----------



## mzaskar (18. August 2011)

Hast du den Hausbesuch bei Hope gesehen 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=539532


----------



## mzaskar (18. August 2011)

Habe gerade beschlossen, nächstes Jahr nur einmal Urlaub in SF, dafür mindestens 1x Urlaub zu Hause in den Bergen, besser 2X  

Da findet sich bestimmt etwas geeignetes


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. August 2011)

Ich plane kommendes Jahr mindestens 1 x SF und 2 x Urlaub in den Alpen zu machen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. August 2011)

In D muss man fürstlicher Abstammung sein, um sowas zu dürfen, in F reicht es Mimenspieler zu sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopi (18. August 2011)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Hast du den Hausbesuch bei Hope gesehen
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=539532



Sehr sehr geil


----------



## wissefux (18. August 2011)

back from t.o.t.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. August 2011)

Apopos Hope:


----------



## mzaskar (18. August 2011)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich plane kommendes Jahr mindestens 1 x SF und 2 x Urlaub in den Alpen zu machen



Man könnte sich ja eine Behausung in GR oder Engadin zulegen für eine Woche und anstelle Rundreise von einer festen Homebase die Gegend erkunden  

GR bietet eine Menge zur Zeit: 

- Lenzerheide
- Arosa
- Davos 
- Flims 

und man kann gut die Ausflüge mit der Roten organisieren 

S.


----------



## --bikerider-- (18. August 2011)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich plane kommendes Jahr mindestens 1 x SF und 2 x Urlaub in den Alpen zu machen



2X Alpen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. August 2011)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Man könnte sich ja eine Behausung in GR oder Engadin zulegen für eine Woche und anstelle Rundreise von einer festen Homebase die Gegend erkunden



Das wäre sicherlich eine schöne und interessante Sache für eine Alpenwoche aumen:

Ich hab' da aber auch noch diverse Ideen für Rundtouren, die ich noch gerne machen würde, z.b. eine Matterhornumrundung.

CH finde ich 'eh schöner als I oder A


----------



## --bikerider-- (18. August 2011)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Man könnte sich ja eine Behausung in GR oder Engadin zulegen für eine Woche und anstelle Rundreise von einer festen Homebase die Gegend erkunden
> 
> 
> 
> S.




so hab ichs die letzten 5 mal gemacht. Klappt super


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. August 2011)

So machen wir es ja auch schon lange in anderen Bike-Gegenden.

Touren von A nach A oder von A nach B mit Gepäck auf dem Buckel haben aber auch ihren  Reiz.

Ich würde jedenfalls nie wieder eine geführte Alpen-Tour machen, sondern nur noch selbstorganisiert und mit einem kleinen Trüppchen oder aber auch ganz alleine.

SF muss aber weiterhin auch mindestens 1x im Jahr bei A. und mir sein, alleine schon wegen des Savoir Vivre.


----------



## --bikerider-- (18. August 2011)

wahltho schrieb:


> So machen wir es ja auch schon lange in anderen Bike-Gegenden.
> 
> Touren von A nach A oder von A nach B mit Gepäck auf dem Buckel haben aber auch ihren  Reiz.
> 
> ...




das ,, alleine,, hat sicher seinen Reiz. Aber in den Bergen ist zu zweit einfach besser..


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. August 2011)

Good night tonight


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (19. August 2011)

Matterhorn finde ich goil ... also eine Woche Appartement mit Touren um die Ecke ==> Films oder Davos
und dann noch einmal ums Matterhorn aumen: mit start und ziel in Zermatt  bin dabei


----------



## wissefux (19. August 2011)

wahltho schrieb:


> Good night tonight



viel zu warm für ne gute nacht ...

ein etwas gerädertes moin, da wenig gepennt ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. August 2011)

Moin 

Hab' eigentlich ganz gut gepennt 

Die Gewitter sind ja ausgeblieben 

Frei-Tag 

..., aber leider kein ToW-Tag


----------



## wissefux (19. August 2011)

guck mal richtung taunus und sag, was du grade siehst


----------



## wissefux (19. August 2011)

es wird wiede hell ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. August 2011)

Ich guck gerade auf mein Macbook während CCC meine alte HD auf meine neue SSD clont


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. August 2011)

Die SSD ist dann gleich beim Clanen verreckt und geht morgen zurück. Ersatz kommt morgen bereits.

Ich habe am Abend mit dem harten Roten noch eine Runde im Hochtaunus gedreht 

Gute Nacht


----------



## wissefux (20. August 2011)

moin. ich dachte ssd sei unkaputtbar


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. August 2011)

moin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. August 2011)

wissefux schrieb:


> moin. ich dachte ssd sei unkaputtbar



Wenn neue elektronische Teile kaputt gehen, dann meistens gleich am Anfang.

Aber warum die SSD genau verreckt ist:


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. August 2011)

Migration auf SSD wurde erfolgreich abgeschlossen.

... nachher wird der neue Grill des Fürsten im Kreise der Familie eingeweiht


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. August 2011)

Die Feuerschale


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. August 2011)

Die ersten Würstchen:


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. August 2011)

Der Spiessbraten:


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. August 2011)

Gute Nacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. August 2011)

... und schon wieder Guten Morgääähnnn


----------



## wissefux (21. August 2011)

moin.


----------



## ratte (21. August 2011)

Macht mir einen soliden Eindruck, eure Feuerstelle. 

Guten Morgen. 

War's das jetzt schon mit Gewitter oder schafft die nächste Zelle es sogar bis hier? 

@Fux
Nicht bei den Eppstein Trails?


----------



## ratte (21. August 2011)

ratte schrieb:


> War's das jetzt schon mit Gewitter oder schafft die nächste Zelle es sogar bis hier?


Ich sprach von Gewitter, nicht von Dauerregen. 

EDIT: Okay, ich halt ja schon meinen Mund.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. August 2011)

The early bird catches the worm 

Ich bin um 10:00 Uhr mit den ersten Tropfen in den Taunus gestartet. Die Blätter haben im Wald dann viel abgehalten. Richtig angefangen zu rumpeln hat es dann erst gegen Ende am Rossert 

Habe unterwegs noch einen kettenschaltungsgeschädigten Biker mit einem Überspringer der Kette getroffen. Dem konnte ich aber auch leider nicht helfen. Die Kette sass bombenfest zwischen Speichen und Ritzelpaket. Er musste dann wohl oder über nach Liederbach zurückschieben


----------



## wissefux (21. August 2011)

ratte schrieb:


> @Fux
> Nicht bei den Eppstein Trails?



war mal kurz zwecks plauscherei am bienroth. fahren wollte ich in meiner aktuellen verfassung kein "rennen".

bin dann gegen 10 mit dem ersten regen wieder heim und war doppelt froh, nicht gestartet zu sein


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. August 2011)

Gute Nacht


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. August 2011)

... und schon wieder Guten Morgen  

Wo sind sie denn alle?


----------



## wissefux (22. August 2011)

na hier, wo denn sonst ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. August 2011)

Na 'nen bisschen spät, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. August 2011)

Bin aus dem HT zurück.

Schmodderfaktor leicht, aber es ist total schwül. Im Feldi-Bereich hat es sogar leicht geregnet.

Jetzt bin aber erstmal platt.


----------



## mzaskar (22. August 2011)

schaffe


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. August 2011)

nix schaffe heute


----------



## mzaskar (22. August 2011)

Sagg  geniese es  

wollte am WE in der Lenzerhjeide viele neue sachen lernen. Leider bin ich keinen Berg hoch gekommen  Die Erkältung die mich letzte Woche 3 Tage im Bett hielt, ist scheinbar noch nicht wirklich überwunder  jede kleine Steigung, wurde mit heftigem keuschen, husten und leichtem Schwindel quittiert  also habe ich mich aufs Liften und in der Sonne sitzen beschränkt


----------



## mzaskar (22. August 2011)

@ iggy

wie machen wir denn die Übergabe? bist du mal in den Bergen? so in der Schweiz?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. August 2011)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Sagg  geniesse es



Ich wäre ja auch eigentlich im Wallis. Den traurigen privaten Anlass, warum ich nicht dort bin, kennst Du ja


----------



## --bikerider-- (22. August 2011)

mzaskar schrieb:


> @ iggy
> 
> wie machen wir denn die Übergabe? bist du mal in den Bergen? so in der Schweiz?



hm Überweisung + Post?

bin höchstens ende September mal ein WE in Garmisch... steht aber noch nicht fest


----------



## mzaskar (22. August 2011)

überweisung ist doof kostet einfach zuviel geld  hmmm, ich bin evtl ueber nächstes WE in D-Land (Saarland)


----------



## --bikerider-- (22. August 2011)

mzaskar schrieb:


> überweisung ist doof kostet einfach zuviel geld  hmmm, ich bin evtl ueber nächstes WE in D-Land (Saarland)



hm...  von da aus verschicken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (22. August 2011)

Yepp


----------



## mzaskar (22. August 2011)

Oder so ähnlich


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. August 2011)

Ihr kriegt das schon hin mit der Gabel, ich habe da volles Vertrauen in Euch   aumen:

Gute Nacht


----------



## wissefux (23. August 2011)

morsche


----------



## mzaskar (23. August 2011)

Tach auch


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. August 2011)

Moin Moin 

Sommer, Sonne, Sonnenschein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (23. August 2011)

schei§§endregg schwül ! und es wird noch schlimmer. so ne wetterlage mag ich gar net ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. August 2011)

Stimmt ziemlich schwül da draussen 

Aber Paperlafax: Hauptsache trocken und Frei-Tag


----------



## wissefux (23. August 2011)

frei-tag war gestern 

jetzt bin ich froh, klimatisiert zu sitzen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. August 2011)

wahltho schrieb:


> Aber Paperlafax: Hauptsache trocken und Frei-Tag



Das wird den Fred bei Google mal wieder unique machen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. August 2011)

wissefux schrieb:


> frei-tag war gestern



Frei-Tag ist bereits seit letztem Freitag und noch die ganze Woche. Ich hatte den Urlaub für ToW bereits eingereicht.

Ich werde mich nachher mal wieder zweirädrig in den HT begeben


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. August 2011)

Zurück aus dem Hochtaunus 

Schön und wesentlich trockener als gestern war es.




mzaskar schrieb:


> überweisung ist doof kostet einfach zuviel geld  hmmm, ich bin evtl ueber nächstes WE in D-Land (Saarland)





--bikerider-- schrieb:


> hm...  von da aus verschicken





mzaskar schrieb:


> Yepp



Die Knete könnte der Fürst dem Ritter Maskar im September in SF überbringen


----------



## mzaskar (23. August 2011)

das war auch meine Idee  Dann muss ich keines wechseln


----------



## mzaskar (23. August 2011)

mache das mal Wetter abhängig  

Hoffte schon das Caro nach FRA fährt, aber dem scheint nicht so ...... Hey der Luggx treibt sich doch auch mal in meiner Gegend herum  Also wenn jemand jemanden weiss der zufällig von ZRH nach FRA fährt, her damit


----------



## mzaskar (23. August 2011)

achja das nächstes, also nicht das kommende sondern das darauf folgende, Wochenende gibt es einen Kollegen der von ZH nach FRA fährt, dem würde ich sie spätestens mitgeben. Das abholen in Frankfurt muss dann aber selbst organisiert werden.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. August 2011)

mzaskar schrieb:


> das war auch meine Idee  Dann muss ich keines wechseln



Na komm' etwas über 900 Euronen reichen doch nie für zwei Wochen SF


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (23. August 2011)

mzaskar schrieb:


> achja das nächstes, also nicht das kommende sondern das darauf folgende, Wochenende gibt es einen Kollegen der von ZH nach FRA fährt, dem würde ich sie spätestens mitgeben. Das abholen in Frankfurt muss dann aber selbst organisiert werden.



sollte man hinbekommen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. August 2011)

Also irgendwie werden Gabel & Geld schon den Benutzer wechseln 

Gute Nacht


----------



## wissefux (24. August 2011)

es bleibt spannend  
moin


----------



## mzaskar (24. August 2011)

sehr spannend 

Guten Morgen ihr lieben


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. August 2011)

Es liegt nahezu ein Knistern in der Luft 

Moin


----------



## mzaskar (24. August 2011)

Mal zur Entspannung
Engadin Trail (Bernina-Pontresina)




Der Klügere wartet 




Morteratsch 





Piz Palü


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. August 2011)

Vom Morteratsch hatte ich im Rahmen von ToG auch ein Foto gepostet


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. August 2011)

A. und ich werden uns jetzt mal in den HT begeben


----------



## mzaskar (24. August 2011)

für nächstes Jahr plane ich mal eine Woche Urlaub im Engadin ...... oder Livignio ..... je nach Euro Kurs


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. August 2011)

Brombeerpause 

Nächstes Jahr ist erstmal ToW dran. Engadin Liesse sich zusätzlich drûber reden, Livigno gefällt mir vom Publikum nicht.


----------



## mzaskar (24. August 2011)

ToW ist wohl heftig mit einer länger Tragepassage auf den Pas de Lona oder so


----------



## mzaskar (24. August 2011)

achja, mit oder ohne Gepäcktransport, oder gar mit guide? Oder selfguided?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. August 2011)

mzaskar schrieb:


> achja, mit oder ohne Gepäcktransport, oder gar mit guide? Oder selfguided?



...



wahltho schrieb:


> ... mit Gepäck auf dem Buckel ...
> 
> Ich würde jedenfalls nie wieder eine geführte Alpen-Tour machen, sondern nur noch selbstorganisiert und mit einem kleinen Trüppchen oder aber auch ganz alleine.



Also so, wie ich es eigentlich auch für diese Woche geplant hatte 



mzaskar schrieb:


> Matterhorn finde ich goil ... also eine Woche Appartement mit Touren um die Ecke ==> Flims oder Davos
> und dann noch einmal ums Matterhorn aumen: mit start und ziel in Zermatt  bin dabei



 Klingt gut als Ergänzung zu ToW


----------



## mzaskar (24. August 2011)

Hoi Thomas, du hast Post


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. August 2011)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Hoi Thomas, du hast Post



 Hab' ich gesehen 

 Hier in fbh ist gerade die Welt untergegangen - Aber meine Sünden habe ich trotzdem nicht bereut 

Die HT-Tour war nett, aber am Fuxi ist die absolute Wespenplage und der Outdoor-Genuss von Speisen und Getränken leider absolut kein Vergnügen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (24. August 2011)

die neue Regenjacke durfte heute mal zeigen was sie kann!! Leider war es warm genug, dass ich dann halt nass geschwitzt war  aber der Regen blieb draussen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. August 2011)

Der Weltuntergang ist vorbei und es ist angenehm frisch geworden


----------



## ratte (24. August 2011)

wahltho schrieb:


> Die HT-Tour war nett, aber am Fuxi ist die absolute Wespenplage und der Outdoor-Genuss von Speisen und Getränken leider absolut kein Vergnügen


Die Wespenplage haben wir am Samstag auch "genossen". 
Hatte mich glücklicherweise spontan für Suppe anstelle des Obstkuchens entschlossen, aber selbst das hielt die Viecher nicht ab. Das Graubrot war wohl höchst interessant für die.


----------



## wissefux (24. August 2011)

wahltho schrieb:


> Der Weltuntergang ist vorbei und es ist angenehm frisch geworden



über angenehm frisch reden wir noch mal ab samstag


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. August 2011)

Gute Nacht


----------



## wissefux (25. August 2011)

moin. es ist angenehm frisch


----------



## wissefux (25. August 2011)

... und ziemlich nebulös


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. August 2011)

moin, moin 

Gääähnnn - Nochmal ab in die Heia


----------



## mzaskar (25. August 2011)

Tach auch


----------



## mzaskar (25. August 2011)

Also ich sach mal so .... ToW ich bin dabei ...... und der Brazilian würde mich reizen 

Brauche irgendwie Motivation sonst wird das nichts  bin halt manchmal ein fauler Sagg  


so genug selbst gegeiselt .... 

Am Wochenende geht es mit einem Kollegen auf diese Runde. Je nach Wetter Sa oder So  i freu mi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. August 2011)

Damit haben wir doch schon 'ne Menge Pläne für das kommende Jahr

Jetzt kommt aber erstmal nach SF mit den Seealpen - Das wird bestimmt auch goil  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			











Jetzt geht es aber erstmal ab in den Hochtaunus


----------



## Crazy-Racer (25. August 2011)

24h idstein dieses we mitfahren - ja oder nein  das ist hier die Frage, grad bei den Wetteraussichten...


----------



## mzaskar (25. August 2011)

oh, muss ja noch schauen ob ich so ein Elektromotörli für die Sattelstütze, für die Bergaufstrecken finde ..... Lifte gibt es nicht viele in SF  

Mitfahren


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. August 2011)

Schön war es im HT 

Schmodderfaktor Leicht bis Mittel, da muss gestern Einiges runtergekommen sein, das liess sich anhand der Spuren auf den Trails erahnen.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (25. August 2011)

also hier kam definitiv einiges runter!! Jeder Acker mit Gefälle hat die darunter befindliche Strasse mit einer weichen Schlammschicht überzogen...


----------



## mzaskar (25. August 2011)

Fast wäre heute eine Fox auf die Reise in den Taunus gegangen ...... Aber ich vergessen sie heute Morgen mit zu nehmen  

Naja, nächstes Wochenende ist sie in Frankfurt  die Kurierdaten werden dann per PN kommuniziert


----------



## --bikerider-- (25. August 2011)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Fast wäre heute eine Fox auf die Reise in den Taunus gegangen ...... Aber ich vergessen sie heute Morgen mit zu nehmen
> 
> Naja, nächstes Wochenende ist sie in Frankfurt  die Kurierdaten werden dann per PN kommuniziert



sehr fein


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. August 2011)

Geldübergabe in SF oder nächstes w/e in FFM ?


----------



## mzaskar (25. August 2011)

Sf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. August 2011)

Roger that 

 Hier tobt gerade wieder der Weltuntergang

... und mir ist eiskalt, weil ich "Whiteout" auf Sky gesehen habe  

Gute Nacht


----------



## wissefux (26. August 2011)

moin. die welt ist noch da ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. August 2011)

moin moin. hab's gerade auch gemerkt ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. August 2011)

Mahlzeit!

Zurück von einer sehr schönen HT-Tour 

Schmodderfaktor erstaunlicherweise geringer als gestern


----------



## Crazy-Racer (26. August 2011)

Mahlzeit! Endlich Wochenende


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. August 2011)

Stimmt leider ist bald w/e und die Frei-Woche geht zu Ende


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. August 2011)

fbh meldet einen leichten Weltuntergang.

Ich glaube aber hier könnte bald so richtig die Welt untergehen


----------



## wissefux (26. August 2011)

im dunkeln sind weltuntergänge irgendwie nur halb so schlimm ... 

der schmodderfaktor dürfte sich leicht erhöhen ...

so, zwei frei-tage in folge


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. August 2011)

Kein gutes Wetter für das K'steiner Burgfest  



wissefux schrieb:


> der schmodderfaktor dürfte sich leicht erhöhen ...



 Stimmt - Aber nach sechs Tagen Biken in Folge, wäre morgen eigentlich 'eh mal ein Ruhetag angesagt 



wissefux schrieb:


> so, zwei frei-tage in folge



Samstag und Sonntag gilden aber eigentlich nicht  

Gute Nacht


----------



## Crazy-Racer (27. August 2011)

wahltho schrieb:


> Kein gutes Wetter für das K'steiner Burgfest



und das idsteiner 24h Rennen...

Gute Nacht!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. August 2011)

moin


----------



## mzaskar (27. August 2011)

Saluti


----------



## --bikerider-- (27. August 2011)

moin


----------



## Crazy-Racer (27. August 2011)

Moin, die Werkstatt ruft


----------



## mzaskar (27. August 2011)

was wird geschraubt?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. August 2011)

Heute gab's mal einen Relax-Tag und einen Heimkinonachmittag:
"Der letzte Kreuzritter!" - 2 von 5 Punkten
"Der Adler der neunten Legion" - 4 von 5 Punkten

Morgen soll es zumindest wieder trocken sein, da steht dann wohl wieder eine Hochtaunus-Tour auf dem Programm.

Ich sage präventiv schon mal Gute Nacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (27. August 2011)

mzaskar schrieb:


> was wird geschraubt?



Uni-Rad hat jetzt einen Dynamo  neue Bremsen, ein Kilo weniger (dauert länger als man denkt)..., das Restebike hat seinen eigenen Antrieb bekommen 

Und das Hinterrad meines Stiefvaters wurde geflickt


----------



## mzaskar (27. August 2011)

SO ist's recht 

Guds Nächtle


----------



## wissefux (28. August 2011)

ein präventives "moin" meinerseits


----------



## --bikerider-- (28. August 2011)

mosche


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. August 2011)

moin, moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. August 2011)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Uni-Rad hat jetzt einen Dynamo  neue Bremsen, ein Kilo weniger (dauert länger als man denkt)..., das Restebike hat seinen eigenen Antrieb bekommen



Hast Du den G-Konus vom Bergamont gefunden?


----------



## Crazy-Racer (28. August 2011)

wahltho schrieb:


> Hast Du den G-Konus vom Bergamont gefunden?



jap  das passt jetzt auch gut  und die sid ins Unirad, spart 1kg zur Judy und passt von der Einbauhöhe besser  fährt sich erstaunlich gut das Teil, wie alt ist die eigentlich? Und das Bergamont.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. August 2011)

Die SID und das Bergamont sind aus 2001.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. August 2011)

**** Bäuerchen !!! ****

Spaghetti Vongole, Gegrillte Gambas, ein Yoghurt-Eisbecher & drei alkfreie Bier.

Gute Nacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (29. August 2011)

morsche


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. August 2011)

wissefux schrieb:


> morsche



moin


----------



## mzaskar (29. August 2011)

Tach auch


----------



## Crazy-Racer (29. August 2011)

Mahlzeit


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. August 2011)

Die zweirädrige Fahrt nach EB war angenehm, allerdings war es doch recht frisch.


----------



## mzaskar (29. August 2011)

@ Iggy

Gabel ist vielleicht erst in 2 Wochen in Frankfurt. Oder du holst sie dir dieses WE im Saarland ab


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. August 2011)

Gib Sie doch im Saarland bei der Post als DHL-Paket ab


----------



## mzaskar (29. August 2011)

Ich wohne auf dem Land  keine Ahnung wie lange da die Post offen ist am WE


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. August 2011)

Was ist denn das für ein kundenunfreundliches Verhalten 

www.dhl.de -> Unten links Filiale suchen


----------



## mzaskar (29. August 2011)

finde es nicht schau doch mal "Eppelborn"


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. August 2011)

mzaskar schrieb:


> finde es nicht schau doch mal
> "Eppelborn"



Klick!

Mindest drei Filialen mit Öffnungszeiten am Sa.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. August 2011)

Zurück von einer sehr schönen Staufenrunde


----------



## --bikerider-- (29. August 2011)

geht das?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. August 2011)

Wird langsam 'nen bisschen sehr bunt, oder?  

Gute Nacht


----------



## mzaskar (29. August 2011)

und vor allem Platt  

mir auch ein tacken zu bunt ... aber .fällt auf


----------



## wissefux (30. August 2011)

moin. wird noch etwas frischer heuer ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. August 2011)

moin 

ist wohl schon noch etwas frischer ....


----------



## Crazy-Racer (30. August 2011)

ist schweinekalt da draussen 
iggi: ich finds klasse, du gestern auch. Freu dich drüber statt ständig zu zweifeln


----------



## mzaskar (30. August 2011)

Morsche, Moin, tach, bonjour, salute, 

Alles frisch jungs und mädels


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. August 2011)

Frisch war's in der Tat, aber dank langem FR-Trikot ken Poblem


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. August 2011)

@Mzaskar: Ich nehme an, dass Du wieder Deine Nespresso mit nach SF nimmst. Habe nämlich gerade nochmal 100 Ristretto-Kapseln bestellt


----------



## mzaskar (30. August 2011)

Yepp


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. August 2011)

Mahlzeit!

Goile Fernsicht heute: M.E. kann man hier vom Hochsitz in EB aus heute sogar den Donnersberg sehen


----------



## mzaskar (30. August 2011)

schön,  Im Herbst bestimmt ein schönes Bikeziel


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. August 2011)

Am kommenden w/e sind A. und ich erstmal in der Moseleifel, um ab Wittlich mit unserem Eifel-Guide Achim drei Touren zu fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (30. August 2011)

vom Wochenende


Ich mit Nicolai




Freund mit Intense




Nach der Tour gab es erstmal Erfrischungen....bleibt aber aus Gründen des Jugenschutzes geheim


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. August 2011)

So, so - Da würde ich aber doch mal gerne wissen, wie die "Erfrischungen" aussahen


----------



## mzaskar (30. August 2011)

wahltho schrieb:


> So, so - Da würde ich aber doch mal gerne wissen, wie die "Erfrischungen" aussahen


 
Da musst du warten bist das Video ferddisch ist


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. August 2011)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Nach der Tour gab es erstmal Erfrischungen....bleibt aber aus Gründen des Jugenschutzes geheim





wahltho schrieb:


> So, so - Da würde ich aber doch mal gerne wissen, wie die "Erfrischungen" aussahen





mzaskar schrieb:


> Da musst du warten bist das Video ferddisch ist



 Habt Ihr Eure Schweinereien etwa auch noch gefilmt???


----------



## mzaskar (30. August 2011)

sicher dat  Standaufnahme 

Achja, Ich bin am WE im Saarland .... Im Norden (Otzenhausen) gibt es einen "Hunnenring" (Volksmund) was eigentlich eine Keltische Burganlage ist. Dort kann man vortrefflich biken Hat jemand Lust dort einen kleinen Ausflug am Nachmittag zu machen? Ist halt schon eine Ecke weg von Frankfurt ... Obwohl jetzt lese ich ja gerade Moseleifel und Wittlich ..... moment ich muss mal gerade meine Landeskundekenntnisse herauskramen....


----------



## mzaskar (30. August 2011)

ok, gecheckt ist ca. 35 min von dort wo ich bin bis nach Wittlich .... leider kann ich erst am Nachmittag dort sein, aber was wir ja machen könnte, sich auf ein Glas Wein treffen und ÜBERGABE machen .... oder so oder nicht, oder wie auch immer ....

alles doof


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. August 2011)

Wir könnten uns in der Tat in Wittlich treffen, zumindest vllt. Abends auf Wein/Essen. Dann könnten wir die Gabelübergabe machen. Ich werde Dir heute Abend ein Telefon geben  

.... muss jetzt erstmal los in den Hochtaunus .daumen:


----------



## mzaskar (30. August 2011)

ok, s,


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. August 2011)

Im Hochtaunus war es noch sehr schön aumen:

Ich war noch über 2 1/2 Stunden unterwegs und habe die Ruhe und Einsamkeit sehr genossen. Die Trails sind schon wieder sehr gut abgetrocknet.

An der Weissen Mauer waren mal wieder Stöckchenleger unterwegs und auf dem nfh-Trail standen plötzlich zwei neugebaute Hochsitze mitten auf dem Trail


----------



## wissefux (31. August 2011)

tachchen


----------



## wissefux (31. August 2011)

halber frei-tag


----------



## Deleted 68955 (31. August 2011)

moin, moin


----------



## mzaskar (31. August 2011)

Salute


----------



## Deleted 68955 (31. August 2011)

Die zweirädrige Fahrt nach EB war wiederum sehr angenehm. Es war rein gefühlt nicht ganz so frisch wie gestern.

Heute Abend geht es wieder ab in den Hochtaunus. Der Spätsommer wird derzeit bis zum letzten ausgekostet. Dafür bleibt dann auch das ge--te vierrädrige Spassgefährt in der Garage.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (31. August 2011)

Moin Moin! 
@wahltho: weißt du zufällig noch was im Bergamont früher für eine Gabel drin war, bzw. deren Einbauhöhe? Will das Bike geometrisch optimieren, finde aber im Netz einfach keine Daten, nur zum Hinterbau (190mm EbL) mit 77mm bzw. 100mm Fw ... das hat vermutlich etwas mit den verschiedenen Bohrungen zu tun.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (31. August 2011)

Zufälligerweise eine SID XC Race mit 80mm Federweg 

Das Bergamont war übrigens mein erstes Fully. Vorher hatte ich ein sehr schönes Sintesi-Hardtail mit Oversized Rohren in Alu poliert und roten Anbauteilen 

*@MZaskar: Geh' doch mal an Dein iFon!!!!*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (31. August 2011)

ja wenn ich es denn höre   

bin gerade in einigen Call's vergraben


----------



## Deleted 68955 (31. August 2011)

@Iggi: Wenn alles klappt, ist die Forke ab Sonntagabend in fbh abholbereit


----------



## Crazy-Racer (31. August 2011)

das hatte ich ja fast vermutet  auch wenn ich die sid für 63mm hielt  und die Dichtungen geklebt sind, weil sie wohl auch das Problem mit den rausspringenden Dichtungen hat? Schwarz getaped fällt es aber nicht weitet auf und sie ist ja sensationell leicht


----------



## wissefux (31. August 2011)

so, feddisch mit meinem ersten "duathlon" : 21 km mtb + 4 km laufen


----------



## --bikerider-- (31. August 2011)

wahltho schrieb:


> @Iggi: Wenn alles klappt, ist die Forke ab Sonntagabend in fbh abholbereit



hervorhängend


----------



## mzaskar (31. August 2011)

Spass gemacht 

[ame="http://www.vimeo.com/28366552"]The Never End on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## Deleted 68955 (31. August 2011)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> das hatte ich ja fast vermutet  auch wenn ich die sid für 63mm hielt  und die Dichtungen geklebt sind, weil sie wohl auch das Problem mit den rausspringenden Dichtungen hat? Schwarz getaped fällt es aber nicht weitet auf und sie ist ja sensationell leicht



Die SID die Du jetzt hast, ist aber nicht die aus dem Bergamont.

Ich hatte damals sowohl im Bergamont als auch im Delite Grey eine SID Race aus 2001.

Die im Bergamont war aber schon in 2006 absolut fertisch (irgendwo im Technik-Forum gibt es noch ein Foto vom völlig ausgeschlagenen Standrohr  ) und nur noch an Bastler zu verdicken. Im Bergamont hatte ich dann noch bis zu seiner Ausserdienststellung Ende 2006 eine von den 130mm Fox-Gabeln montiert. Damit sah der Hobel ziemlich Enduro-mässig aus und war sicherlich außerhalb der Specs von Bergamont.

Du hast jetzt die SID aus dem Delite Grey. Das Delite Grey ist ja mein Touren-MTB und war eigentlich nie im Gelände. Deshalb ist die SID noch relativ gut in Schuss für ihr Alter.

 Zurück aus dem Hochtaunus - Was soll ich sagen: Es war wieder mal sehr schön


----------



## Deleted 68955 (31. August 2011)

wissefux schrieb:


> so, feddisch mit meinem ersten "duathlon" : 21 km mtb + 4 km laufen



 Go, Fux Go!!!

Gute Nacht


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. September 2011)

... und schon wieder Guten Morgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (1. September 2011)

tach auch ...


----------



## wissefux (1. September 2011)

heute gibts den ersten octalon


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. September 2011)

Das dürfte dann auch fast eine Weltpremiere sein


----------



## Crazy-Racer (1. September 2011)

Morsche!
Deine sid erleichtert jetzt mein Stadtrad und trägt souverän das Schutzblech an ihrer Brücke  ich denke das sollte sie auch noch eine Weile verkraften.
Im Bergamont verrichtet momentan eine 100mm Forke ihren Dienst, ich habe aber das Gefühl, es ist damit ein bisschen träge. Überlege jetzt entweder die Gabel auf 80mm umzubauen (falls möglich) oder den Hinterbau ein bisschen höher zu setzten (untere Bohrung der Dämpferaufnahme). Halte aber die 80er Gabel für sinnvoller. 
Habe es noch im Netz mit einer Judy xc bis 98mm gefunden, aber die alten Gabel bauen ja ne Ecke niedriger.

Heute morgen war  es auf dem Rad gefühlt wieder ne Ecke kälter als gestern, es wird Herbst...aber der Himmel sieht absolut genial aus morgens


----------



## Crazy-Racer (1. September 2011)

was ist ein octalon? Rad, Fuss, schwimmen, klettern?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. September 2011)

Die SID mit der Gabelbrücke & dem Loch für den Zuggegenhalter war ideal für ein festes Schutzblech. Solche Gabeln findet man heute leider kaum noch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (1. September 2011)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> was ist ein octalon? Rad, Fuss, schwimmen, klettern?



waschen, putzen, aufräumen, einkaufen usw ... und vielleicht dann irgendwann biken und/oder laufen


----------



## Crazy-Racer (1. September 2011)

Das war mit der Hauptgrund für den Einbau, kombination aus Dynamo-Leuchte und festem Schutzblech haben mit der Judy einfach nicht geklappt. Erfreulich das die Geo jetzt viel besser, das Gewicht deutlich reduziert und die Performance gestiegen sind   und für die Laufleistung ist sie echt top  habe das Bild der anderen gefunden  
Und wesentlich mehr Verwindung (eher im Gegenteil) als bei der Judy kann ich auch nicht feststellen, die Judy habe ich aber auch 5 Jahre und knapp 8tkm überall gequält, viel auch nur auf dem Vorderrad  die klackt beim Bremsen, wenn sie in den Buchen hin und her ... klackt 
Was hast du denn dann mit der neuen sid (2006) gemacht?


----------



## Crazy-Racer (1. September 2011)

was noch interessant wäre: die Sid hat links und rechts ein Luftventil, ich würde sie gern ein bisschen härter pumpen (und vllt vorher mal aufmachen, putzen und frisches Öl einfüllen), sind das zwei Luftkammern zum gleichmäßigen füllen, oder wie funktioniert das?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. September 2011)

Gute Frage, habe ich mich ewig nicht mit beschäftigt. Ich meine aber ja, die Anleitung zur SID gibt es bestimmt im I-net noch zum Downloaden.

Die zweirädrige Fahrt nach EB war wieder sehr schön, heute mal mit dem inzwischen ebenfalls komplettierten, speedigen Delite Grey V3.0


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. September 2011)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Was hast du denn dann mit der neuen sid (2006) gemacht?



Du hast mich nicht ganz richtig verstanden:

Ich hatte in 2001 zwei SID Race gekauft. Eine war im Delite Grey und eine im Bergamont.

Die im Bergamont war in 2006 völlig fertig und wurde von mir über Ebay an einen Bastler vertickt.

Du hast die SID aus dem Delite Grey, die ist w/ kein Gelände eben noch in einem ganz guten Zustand und war zudem auch einmal zum Service.

Im Bergamont war dann noch kurz eine von den 130mm Fox Gabeln montiert. Anfang 2007 habe ich das Bergamont dann ja ausrangiert und ausgeschlachtet. Die Teile sind dann damals im Helius CC gelandet.


----------



## mzaskar (1. September 2011)

Tachchen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. September 2011)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Tachchen



... auch


----------



## Crazy-Racer (1. September 2011)

das hatte ich soweit verstanden, es stand nur in den sid Fred von 2006, dass du die Bergamont sid gegen eine neue sid team getauscht hast, daher die Frage. Aber so wirklich wichtig ist das auch nicht, hatte mich nur interessiert  
sid Anleitungen aus der Zeit sind nicht leicht zu finden, habe da schon ne Weile gesucht.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. September 2011)

Stimmt - mein Fehler 

Die SID Team hat auch noch ein kurzes Intermezzo im Bergamont gegeben. Die hatte ich ganz vergessen. Danach kam dann erst die 130mm Fox.

Ich glaube die SID Team habe ich dann gleich wieder vertickert 

... ich werde echt alt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. September 2011)

gemacht 

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lzsBwnv_dAg"]iPhone 5 Concept Features      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (1. September 2011)

@ Wahltho

dein nächstes


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. September 2011)




----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. September 2011)

Gleich hole ich aber erstmal ein neues Schmuckstück beim Uhrmachermaster meines Vertrauens ab


----------



## wissefux (1. September 2011)

mzaskar schrieb:


> @ Wahltho
> 
> dein nächstes



das wär was für mich


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. September 2011)

Heute ist auch die Speedhub von Rohloff zurückgekommen, bei der ich das Gehäuse von Silber auf Schwarz habe umbauen lassen aumen:


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. September 2011)

Hier mal ein Foto vom Delite Grey 3.0:


----------



## ratte (1. September 2011)

Der Sommer ist tatsächlich vorbei, musste ich heute feststellen.
Gerade noch vor der Dunkelheit heim gekommen und das war schon wieder verdammt früh.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. September 2011)

Sonnenuntergang war heute um 20:14 Uhr.


----------



## ratte (1. September 2011)

wahltho schrieb:


> Sonnenuntergang war heute um 20:14 Uhr.


Hm, um etwa 20 Uhr verschwand die bereits in rot getauchte Scheibe hinterm Taunus. Da viel die Entscheidung leicht, einen schnellen Abflug hinzulegen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. September 2011)

Ich werde versuchen, die Zeit bis Mitte September Abends noch voll auszukosten. Wenn wir dann Anfang Oktober aus Südfrankreich zurückkommen, ist Abends auf jeden Fall Beleuchtung angesagt.

Morgen geht's erstmal ab in die Moseleifel 

Gute Nacht


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. September 2011)

Moin, Moin 

Mal wieder Frei-Tag


----------



## wissefux (2. September 2011)

soweit korrekt


----------



## Crazy-Racer (2. September 2011)

Morsche!
Das Delite ist jetzt nicht mehr so die typische Stadtschlampe, die man auch mal am Bahnhof ankettet 

@wahltho, wo führen denn deine Routen nach Feierabend meist entlang? Kann man sich da von Höchst aus irgendwie sinnvoll anschließen? Mir geht es nämlich ähnlich, das ich die letzten Tage noch gut nutzen will, nur wenn ich schon zuhause war nochmal loszufahren ist nicht so einfach...


----------



## Crazy-Racer (2. September 2011)

achso und natürlich viel Spaß in der Eifel


----------



## mzaskar (2. September 2011)

Guten Morgen ihr Lieben, was macht ihr hier schon am frühen Morgen für Lärm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (2. September 2011)

achso, Thomas, melde mich wegen Samstag ------ ob es mit dem Nachmittagstreffen klappt weiss ich nicht, aber Abends auf jedenfall. Dann kann auch die übergabe erfolgen 


Achja, braucht zufällig noch jemand einen Fox DHX Air 5 in 216 mm , könnte somit auch gleich auf die Reise gehen. RS Lyrik Solo Air (170mm) und Vivid Air (216 mm) könnte ich mir auch noch aus den Rippen schneiden


----------



## mzaskar (2. September 2011)

wahltho schrieb:


> Moin, Moin
> 
> Mal wieder Frei-Tag





wissefux schrieb:


> soweit korrekt



Pah

so wird das ja nichts mit dem Aufschwung 

Auf gehts, schuften, buckeln, schaffe oder so


----------



## Crazy-Racer (2. September 2011)

ausser der Lyrik passt das bei mir alles nicht, nur beim iggi, und da bleib ich lieber bei der Stahlfeder  aber schmeiß es trotzdem nicht weg  vielleicht kann man das ja nochmal brauchen


----------



## mzaskar (2. September 2011)

wegschmeissen ... bestimmt nicht, vielleicht muss ich ja mal Gewichtstuning betreiben und da spare ich mit Lyrik Luft und Vivid Luft einiges gegenüber Lyrik Stahl (+ 300gr) und Vivid Stahl (+ 800 gr)


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. September 2011)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> @wahltho, wo führen denn deine Routen nach Feierabend meist entlang? Kann man sich da von Höchst aus irgendwie sinnvoll anschließen?



Von EB über Steinbach zum Franzoseneck und von da hat man alle Möglichkeiten in den Hochtaunus, danach dann direkt zurück nach fbh.

Sinnvollerweise könnten wir uns in EB treffen.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (2. September 2011)

wenn EB für Eschborn steht, auf jeden Fall  sind knapp 8km von mir  dann werde ich ab nächster Woche mal das Hardtail oder das Berga mitnehmen statt dem Stadtrad, dann geht das ganz spontan


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. September 2011)

EB = Eschborn : daumen:

Milass möchte kommende Woche auch mal mit mir fahren, Dienstag wäre evtl. gut.

Gut in Wittlich gelandet. Gerade noch ein alkfreies Bier im Hotelgästen. Gleich geht" s los auf Tour.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (2. September 2011)

Neue SSD wird bespielt


----------



## wissefux (2. September 2011)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... und auf dem nfh-Trail standen plötzlich zwei neugebaute Hochsitze mitten auf dem Trail



die stehen da immer noch rum. dieser standort für hochsitze erschließt sich mir irgendwie gar nicht


----------



## mzaskar (2. September 2011)

ich mache mal los zum konspirativen Treffen irgendwo an der Mosel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. September 2011)

Gute Fahrt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. September 2011)

Die erste Tour liegt hinter uns.

Es waren wieder sehr goile Trails dabei


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. September 2011)

wissefux schrieb:


> die stehen da immer noch rum. dieser standort für hochsitze erschließt sich mir irgendwie gar nicht



Ich glaube die stehen da nur rum, weil sie dort zusammengebaut werden/wurde .

Ich bin platt: Gute Nacht


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. September 2011)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Neue SSD wird bespielt



SSD ist


----------



## wissefux (3. September 2011)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich glaube die stehen da nur rum, weil sie dort zusammengebaut werden/wurde .



den eindruck habe ich auch, hoffe mal sehr, daß dem so ist. stehen nämlich ziemlich wackelig da rum. im uphill jetzt weniger störend, aber im downhill ein echte spaßbremse 

morsche ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. September 2011)

Allerdings sind die Dinger eine Spassbremse bergab 

Guten Morgen


----------



## ratte (3. September 2011)

Hm, müssen wir wohl auch mal in Augenschein nehmen?
Slalom drum rum möglich?

Moin.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. September 2011)

Natürlich geht ein Slalom drumherum völlig problemlos, bremst halt nur etwas den freien Flug.

Heute stehen hier in der Moseleifel 70km & 1.400hm auf dem Programm.


----------



## ratte (3. September 2011)

Okay, dann setzt ich die Dinger mal unter "leicht erhöhten Anspruch" an die Fahrtechnik, solange ich sie noch nicht gesehen habe.
Geradeaus kann ja jeder.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## habkeinnick (3. September 2011)

Hallo ;-)


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. September 2011)

Tach auch HKN 

Das absolute Spitzkehrenparadies: Der Ameisenpfad runter nach Traben-Trarbach 

24 Spitzkehren

Meine heutige Bilanz: 22 von 24


----------



## habkeinnick (3. September 2011)

Hallo wahltho...na alles klar?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. September 2011)

Ei Logo 

Bin gerade bin A. für drei Tage in der Moseleifel zum Biken


----------



## habkeinnick (3. September 2011)

bin gerade bin? man muss ich lange weg gewesen sein, verstehe gar nix mehr^^

aber auf jedenfall mal viel spaß


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. September 2011)

Du warst leider verdammt lange weg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. September 2011)

... Und wer Tippfehler findet, darf sie immer noch behalten


----------



## Hopi (3. September 2011)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> bin gerade bin? man muss ich lange weg gewesen sein, verstehe gar nix mehr^^
> 
> aber auf jedenfall mal viel spaß



Wer bist Du denn  Und wer hat dich hier rein gelassen


----------



## ratte (3. September 2011)

Ui, ein altbekanntes Gesicht. 

Waren heute Nachmittag mit den schweren Böcken im Taunus. Der Ehrgeiz bis ganz oben durchzutreten wurde mit einer richtig schönen Abfahrt über X-/Rot+-Trail  und anschließenden Krämpfen in beiden Oberschenkeln belohnt. 

Aber das Kurioseste heute:
Kein Plastik und war fest mit dem Boden verankert.
Würde mich ja mal interessieren, was das für eine Pflanze ist.





[EDIT] So schnell kann's gehen: Tintenfischpilz


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. September 2011)

Echter Tintenfisch ist mir lieber - roh mit Soja-Sosse & etwas Wasabi  

A. Und ich sind nach den über 70km und ca. 1.400hm auch völlig am Popo.


----------



## habkeinnick (3. September 2011)

Hopi schrieb:


> Wer bist Du denn  Und wer hat dich hier rein gelassen



hehe...weiß nicht, hab mich einfach mal so rein geschmuggelt.


----------



## habkeinnick (3. September 2011)

ratte schrieb:


> Ui, ein altbekanntes Gesicht.
> 
> Waren heute Nachmittag mit den schweren Böcken im Taunus. Der Ehrgeiz bis ganz oben durchzutreten wurde mit einer richtig schönen Abfahrt über X-/Rot+-Trail  und anschließenden Krämpfen in beiden Oberschenkeln belohnt.



ne schöne abfahrt....das wärs ja mal wieder. bin froh das ich langsam wieder aufs rad darf, wobei eigentlich soll ich noch so 5-6 wochen warten.^^


----------



## habkeinnick (3. September 2011)

wahltho schrieb:


> A. Und ich sind nach den über 70km und ca. 1.400hm auch völlig am Popo.



und was hast du nachmittags gemacht?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. September 2011)

Ich werde irgendwie auch älter 

Mzaskar war gerade noch zum Essen hier in Wittlich & es wurde ein wenig nett geplauscht & Urlaubsplanung betrieben  

@Iggi: Forkenübergabe ist erfolgt 

Gute Nacht


----------



## --bikerider-- (4. September 2011)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich werde irgendwie auch älter
> 
> Mzaskar war gerade noch zum Essen hier in Wittlich & es wurde ein wenig nett geplauscht & Urlaubsplanung betrieben
> 
> ...


GUUUUDE MOSCHE

welche gabel?  


ich bin begeistert!! Ich werde die Woche nach Absprache mal vorbeischauen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. September 2011)

Moin 

Schrei doch nicht so


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (4. September 2011)

Moin!!

@iggi: findet statt???


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. September 2011)

Was denn? 

Neugierig bin


----------



## mzaskar (4. September 2011)

Moinsen


----------



## mzaskar (4. September 2011)

Hoi Thomas, wir hatten doch gestern darüber gesprochen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. September 2011)

Genau 

Heute gab es noch eine etwas kürzere Runde in der Eifel, von Wittlich aus Richtung Norden und der Fürst und die Fürstin sind wohlbehalten vor dem grossen Regen in den Taunus zurückgekehrt.

Insgesamt ein supergoiles w/e - Vielen Dank nochmals an unserem Guide Achim 

Ich bleibe bei meiner Meinung vom Vorjahr, dass ggü der Eifel im Taunus alles wirklich nur Pippifax ist.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (4. September 2011)

wahltho schrieb:


> Was denn?
> 
> Neugierig bin



zurück!! 

Gut wars  aber hart!


----------



## Cynthia (4. September 2011)

wahltho schrieb:


> Das absolute Spitzkehrenparadies: Der Ameisenpfad runter nach Traben-Trarbach
> 
> 24 Spitzkehren
> 
> Meine heutige Bilanz: 22 von 24



 ... ich auch


----------



## Cynthia (4. September 2011)

wahltho schrieb:


> Insgesamt ein supergoiles w/e - Vielen Dank nochmals an unseren Guide Achim




 Haben wir vor vier Wochen auch erlebt - mit genialen Touren 

Viele Grüße, auch an A.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. September 2011)

Hi Christina, 

Wie war denn der Alpen-X?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cynthia (4. September 2011)

wahltho schrieb:


> Hi Christina,
> 
> Wie war denn der Alpen-X?




Hoch und runter und weit  und . Sehr gutes Wetter, interessante Gruppenerfahrungen  ...

Bei Gelegenheit Näheres mündlich


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. September 2011)

Gerne - Ich hoffe man sieht sich in diesem Jahr doch noch mal  

Edit: Gute Nacht


----------



## mzaskar (5. September 2011)

Morsche


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. September 2011)

Moin moin


----------



## Crazy-Racer (5. September 2011)

Moin! 
Nach dem bike-reichen WE sind die Treppen hier irgendwie viel länger geworden  knapp 150km und 2500hm ... Aber hat mal wieder richtig gut getan 
Gestern war dann noch best of Taunus mit zwei Gästen, die waren auch zufrieden


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. September 2011)

Bei uns waren es im w/e in der Eifel fast 160km und noch ein paar Höhenmeterchen mehr.

Insgesamt kamen in der letzten Woche somit bei mir dann doch mal wieder 350km zusammen.

Die zweirädrige Fahrt nach EB heute morgen war auch sehr angenehm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (5. September 2011)

wann ist denn bei dir meist Abfahrt in EB? Damit ich schonmal planen kann


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. September 2011)

Ich wäre da morgen eigentlich recht flexibel.

Wir sollten evtl. eine retrograde  Betrachtung ab Zeitpunkt Sonnenuntergang auch unter Berücksichtigung der Zeit, die Du für die restliche Heimfahrt aus dem Hochtaunus nach Lenzhahn brauchst, betreiben.

Sonnenuntergang ist zur Zeit gegen 20:00 Uhr

Ich denke mal ein Start in EB um 16:30 Uhr, spätestens 16:45 Uhr wäre ratsam. Dann könnten wir um 16:45/17:00 Uhr Milass in Steinbach einsammeln.

Ich denke mal, Du brauchst ca. 30 Minuten vom Industriepark nach EB.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (5. September 2011)

alles klar, dann ist morgen um 16 uhr Feierabend


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. September 2011)

Roger that

Wo steckt eigentlich der Fux? Der wurde hier seit vorgestern nicht mehr gelesen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. September 2011)

Mein Abendermin ist dann kurzfristig ausgefallen und ich konnte heute doch noch eine volle Runde im Hochtaunus drehen


----------



## mzaskar (5. September 2011)

Hoi Thomas

das könnte dir doch auch gefallen http://shop.shiftycart.de/a.php/sho...Halterung_Tesla,_Wilma,_Betty_-_GO_CYCLE_Shop

Ich denke bei der nächsten Bestellung dort werde ich mir so ein Halter ordern


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. September 2011)

Sieht wie alles von Lupine sehr gediegen solide und löst das Problem der mittigen Ausrichtung.

Ich glaube ich werde aber bei meinem Self-made Cateye-to-Lupine-Adapter bleiben, weil er universeller ist und ich somit dann immer noch meine Cateye-Lampen am gleichen Halter verwenden kann.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. September 2011)

Gute Nacht


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. September 2011)

... und gleich wieder Guten Morgen


----------



## mzaskar (6. September 2011)

moin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (6. September 2011)

morsche


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. September 2011)

Die zweirädrige Fahrt nach EB war wieder sehr angenehm 

Der morgendliche Blick von des Fürsten Hochsitz in EB auf den Taunus ist einfach nur goil


----------



## Hopi (6. September 2011)

wahltho schrieb:


> Die zweirädrige Fahrt nach EB war wieder sehr angenehm



So langsam wird es aber schon ganz schön frisch in D


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. September 2011)

Die Temperaturen waren aber heute Morgen noch recht angenehm


----------



## Hopi (6. September 2011)

Zum fahren sind die Temperaturen klasse, ich hatte aber nur das Fenster zum Lüften offen, ohne Bewegung war es recht kühl


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. September 2011)

@Seb: Es bleibt doch dabei - 16:30 Uhr vor meinem Hochsitz


----------



## Crazy-Racer (6. September 2011)

je nach Stadtverkehr  aber ich denke zwischen 1630 und 1640 sollte das auf die Entfernung zu kalkulieren sein.
Bis gleich


----------



## wissefux (6. September 2011)

tach auch ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. September 2011)

N'abend Fux 

... ich dachte schon Du, wärest verschütt gegangen   

Seb und meine Wenigkeit haben von EB aus eine sehr schöne, plauschige Runde durch den Hochtaunus gedreht aumen:

Edit: Gute Nacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (6. September 2011)

Hat die Fox denn schon einen neuen Arbeitsplatz?


----------



## Hopi (7. September 2011)

moin,
und Fürst  heute wieder auf 2 Rädern zum regieren  ist doch traumhaft da draußen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. September 2011)

Moin 



mzaskar schrieb:


> Hat die Fox denn schon einen neuen Arbeitsplatz?



Die Fox ruht noch friedlich in der Ecke unseres Arbeitszimmers


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. September 2011)

Hopi schrieb:


> und Fürst  heute wieder auf 2 Rädern zum regieren  ist doch traumhaft da draußen



 Yepp - Da wieder länger geschlafen, geht nur zweirädrig. Gegen 08:15 Uhr sollte ein günstiger Zeitpunkt sein.


----------



## mzaskar (7. September 2011)

Nicht das sie einrostet


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. September 2011)

Regen vorbei - Auf geht's


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (7. September 2011)

Moin!
Bei dem Wetterchen weiß man wenigstens für was man so eine teure Regenjacke gekauft hat


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. September 2011)

wahltho schrieb:


> Regen vorbei - Auf geht's



 Hat genau gepasst - Bin trocken nach EB gelangt.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. September 2011)

@Mzaskar: Das Nicolai-w/e Mitte Oktober in Lenzerheide ist echt eine goile Idee


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. September 2011)

Die grosse Frage lautete heute: "Staufen oder Hochtaunus?"

Der Hochtaunus hat schon wieder gewonnen 

Bis Später!


----------



## mzaskar (7. September 2011)

fahr doch mal in den Tief Taunus


----------



## Crazy-Racer (7. September 2011)

Die große Frage heute lautete: Pause oder Pause... Die Pause hat gewonnen 
jetzt ist erstmal Feierabend


----------



## --bikerider-- (7. September 2011)

wahltho schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> 
> 
> Die Fox ruht noch friedlich in der Ecke unseres Arbeitszimmers





hoffe das ich am Freitag oder Samstag mal kurz vorbei komme kann..

auf der Arbeit ist derzeit viiiiel los....


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. September 2011)

Na sonst setz' ich die Gabel halt bei Ebay rein  

Die Runde mit meinen Kollegen Nobbi & Boris war sehr schön 

Es war allerdings etwas schmodderiger als Gestern


----------



## mzaskar (8. September 2011)

Moinmoin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. September 2011)

Morgääähhhnnnn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (8. September 2011)

morsche!
Morgen ist Frei-Tag


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. September 2011)

Bin fast trocken zwerrädrig nach EB gelangt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. September 2011)

Mahlzeit!

Das Wetter soll ja nochmal richtig goil werden 

Das gibt in der kommenden Woche dann einen nahtlosen Übergang zum Seealpen-Rocken in SF


----------



## wissefux (8. September 2011)

abend


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. September 2011)

N'abend Fux 

Wo treibst Du Dich denn zur Zeit rum? 

Heute war mal wieder von EB aus über Hofheim der Staufen dran


----------



## mzaskar (8. September 2011)

Hoi Thomas

falls interesse am Nicolai treffen Schweiz ich habe hier gebucht

Lenzerheide bietet sich für alle Kategorien im MTB Bereich an  Vielleicht hat der Lugxx ja auch Interesse


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. September 2011)

Wie bereits bekundet, besteht schon Interesse. Ich würde die Teilnahme aber u.A. vom Wetter abhängig machen. Wie lange im voraus muss man denn in der Jahreszeit buchen?

Erstmal Gute Nacht


----------



## mzaskar (9. September 2011)

denke es geht kurzfristig .... 
ist quasi End Saison und das Hotel hat schon recht viele Zimmer


----------



## mzaskar (9. September 2011)

*MoinMoin* 


Sacht mal was ist denn hier für ein Schlendrian eingekehrt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. September 2011)

Moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. September 2011)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Sacht mal was ist denn hier für ein Schlendrian eingekehrt



 Ich wundere mich auch schon die ganze Woche


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. September 2011)

Die zweirädrige Fahrt nach EB war wiederum angenehm. Beim Start in fbh hat es noch leicht genieselt, was sich dann schnell gegeben hat.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. September 2011)

mzaskar schrieb:


> denke es geht kurzfristig ....
> ist quasi End Saison und das Hotel hat schon recht viele Zimmer



... dann werde ich mich auch kurzfristig entscheiden


----------



## habkeinnick (9. September 2011)

Und ich habe gestern lernen müssen das man nie ohne Flickzeug/Ersatzschlauch und Pumpe losfahren sollte und ganz besonders wenn man auch das Handy daheim lässt^^


----------



## ratte (9. September 2011)

Outch, also unfreiwillig zwischendrin die Sportart von Fahren zu Laufen gewechselt?
Hoffe, es war nicht weit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## habkeinnick (9. September 2011)

zum glück kann ich ja noch nicht lange touren fahren und so waren es nur so ca. 3,5 km. nur die schadenfrohen blicke der jogger und wanderer hätte ich nicht gebraucht.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. September 2011)

Heute war es im Hochtaunus ein warmes & feuchtes, tlw. sogar nasses Vergnügen und die Trails, insb. die Weisse Mauer, waren sehr flutschig, so als hätte man jede Menge Vaseline verteilt  

Mir ist auf dem RK-Trail 'nen Stock ins Hinterrad geraten. Morgen ist erstmal Kettenspanner richten, Speiche tauschen und HR nachzentrieren angesagt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. September 2011)

Moin Moin


----------



## habkeinnick (10. September 2011)

Morsche


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. September 2011)

Mahlzeit!

Heute ist nach fast 2 Wochen mal ein Tag Bike-Pause. Es gibt jede Menge Sachen zu erledigen.


----------



## mzaskar (10. September 2011)

schönstes Bergwetter  Wanderung gemacht  geplant war KleinFurkahorn .... leider kamen wir nicht bis hin dicke Wolken hüllten den Gipfel ein .... Daher nur Furkastock und bei schönstem Wetter die Aussicht auf Jungfrauregion, Aletschgletscher, Grimselsee und Goss genossen und in der Sonne gelegen 

Jetzt habe ich Sonnenbrand 
Blick in Richtung Grimselsee, Fletsch und Jungfrau (leider in Wolken letztere)




Blick Richtung Andermatt und Oberalppass


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. September 2011)

Sehr schöne Fotos, die Lust auf Alpen machen

Die Fürstenfamilie kommt gerade aus dem Lukullus in K'stein, wo die Feierlichkeiten anlässlich des Geburtstages der Fürstenmama mit kulinarischen Darbietungen begangen wurden 

Gute Nacht


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. September 2011)

... und schon wieder Guten Morgen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. September 2011)

Huhu - Wo seid Ihr eigentlich alle? 

Ich habe gerade eine sehr schöne Tour im Taunus hinter mir. Da heute nicht so viel Zeit zur Verfügung stand, nur meine Short-But-Very-Heavy-Riding-The-Taunus-Ridge-Runde 

Die Trails sind alle in gutem, relativ trockenen Zustand. Am Rossert war etwas Trail-Cleaning erforderlich.


----------



## TiJoe (11. September 2011)

wahltho schrieb:


> Huhu - Wo seid Ihr eigentlich alle?



Also ich bin zu Hause am Rechner...

Ich lese schon einige Zeit bei euch mit und warte darauf, dass eure Fahrtermine mal passen.

Ansonsten genieße ich eure inspirierenden Fotos...

Gruß Joe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (11. September 2011)

unterwegs auf Feldern



und in den Wäldern des heimischen Landes


----------



## wissefux (11. September 2011)

so da bin ich wieder back @home ...


----------



## ratte (11. September 2011)

Was ein schweißtreibendes Wochenende im Odenwald.
Aber schee war's.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. September 2011)

Welcome back Fux


----------



## wissefux (12. September 2011)

denn mal moin moin am heutigen frei-tag


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. September 2011)

Moin Moin 

Viermal werden wir noch wach, dann ist erstmal lange Frei-Tach


----------



## wissefux (12. September 2011)

4 mal werden wir noch wach, dann ist ende mit langen frei-tach


----------



## mzaskar (12. September 2011)

Morsche ihr Faultiere


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. September 2011)

Apropos Faultier:

Die zweirädrige Fahrt nach EB war sehr angenehm; heute Abend wird es wohl wieder in den Hochtaunus gehen 

Habe heute allerding präventiv zum ersten Mal wieder die Beleuchtung in der Form der Big Betty im Sturmgepäck dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (12. September 2011)

Asche auf mein Haupt, oder besser Salz in meine Wunden


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. September 2011)

Mahlzeit!

Was ist eigentlich mit den breiten Sportlern? 

Von denen liest man irgendwie kaum noch was


----------



## mzaskar (12. September 2011)

Ei isch habe doch geschriebbe  

Wir müsen mal noch die Pakliste abstimmen  und ich muss noch ueberlegen, wie ich mir ein E-Motörli am Nicolai befestige


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. September 2011)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Ei isch habe doch geschriebbe



Du musst nicht alles auf Dich beziehen   -> PN!


----------



## Crazy-Racer (12. September 2011)

Mahlzeit!

wer sind denn die breiten Sportler?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. September 2011)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> wer sind denn die breiten Sportler?



An dieser Stelle muss ich mal wieder die hohe Kunst des Selbstzitats anwenden:



wahltho schrieb:


> Vor dem Hintergrund der teilweisen Passion für die Droge Alkohol, die in einigen anderen Freds dieses Lokalforums zum Ausdruck kommt, erlangt der Begriff "Breitensport" plötzlich eine ganz andere Bedeutung





... und vllt. hören die breiten Sportler ja auch manchmal das Gras wachsen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (12. September 2011)

Zum Glück sind wir dieses Ja etwas weiter entfernt 

besorgnis erregend ist es trotzdem


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. September 2011)

Bin zurück aus dem Hochtaunus.

Auf den letzten Metern (nfh-Trail & Bahn-Trail) hätte ich eigentlich noch die Lupine auspacken müssen, weil es schon ziemlich dunkel war 

Edit: Gute Nacht


----------



## Crazy-Racer (13. September 2011)

Morsche!


----------



## Crazy-Racer (13. September 2011)

jetzt geht ja die Bastelphase wieder los, ich versuche im Moment auf Led umzustellen, das Testbirnchen heute morgen konnte mich nicht überzeugen. Mal sehen wie das Nächste abschneidet


----------



## wissefux (13. September 2011)

moinsen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. September 2011)

Moin, Moin


----------



## mzaskar (13. September 2011)

Tach auch


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. September 2011)

wahltho schrieb:


> Die zweirädrige Fahrt nach EB war sehr angenehm; heute Abend wird es wohl wieder in den Hochtaunus gehen



dto


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. September 2011)

Hier noch ein mahnendes Beispiel für die breiten Sportler: Klick!


----------



## wissefux (13. September 2011)

wahltho schrieb:


> dto



schade  sonne kommt raus und es ist angenehm warm 

aber bin grad etwas am schwächeln und bleib beim hund auf der couch. ist aber nicht der schweinehund, sondern ein echter wauzi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. September 2011)

Hat sich wirklich gelohnt 

Bin um kurz nach halb Fünf in EB aufgebrochen und über HM, Goldgrube, Lindenberg, Sandplacken auf den Feldi und dann trailig wieder runter - Schön war's und kaum matschiger als gestern    

... und schon wieder GN8


----------



## habkeinnick (13. September 2011)

Toll, jetzt fahre ich seit 2 Wochen wieder Rad und nun ist ein Hinterbau-Lager hinüber. Mal gucken ob mein Versender mir mitteilt was ich für eins brauche oder mir eins verkauft ;-)


----------



## ratte (14. September 2011)

Käsevergiftung oder Koffeinschock oder eine Kombination aus beidem? 
Zumindest ist an Schlaf gerade nicht zu denken.


----------



## dschugaschwili (14. September 2011)

und? endlich eingeschlafen?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. September 2011)

Moin Moin


----------



## wissefux (14. September 2011)

moin moin


----------



## mzaskar (14. September 2011)

Tach auch, so die Woche neigt sich heute dem Ende zu  und am Sa geht es gen Süden


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. September 2011)

Yepp - Das alljährliche Highlight der Bike-Saison rückt näher 

Apropos: Die zweirädrige Fahrt nach EB war sehr angenehm


----------



## wissefux (14. September 2011)

wahltho schrieb:


> Yepp - Das alljährliche Highlight der Bike-Saison rückt näher



yep, es gilt die letzte k-frage des freds zu lösen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (14. September 2011)

38


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. September 2011)

Stimmt K-Frage steht an 

... und bald wird es dann wohl auch einen Fred geben


----------



## Crazy-Racer (14. September 2011)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> Toll, jetzt fahre ich seit 2 Wochen wieder Rad und nun ist ein Hinterbau-Lager hinüber. Mal gucken ob mein Versender mir mitteilt was ich für eins brauche oder mir eins verkauft ;-)



ich hab meine (2007er) schonmal gewechselt  weiß allerdings nicht, obs die selben sind...falls ja, ich kenn da einen Laden, der die Lager in gut und für den halbem Preis verkauft  weißt du schon wer sie wechselt? Ich habe ein paar Minuten Rätsel müssen wie es geht


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. September 2011)

Mahlzeit!

Ich hatte angenommen, die K-Frage sei zwischenzeitlich gelöst worden


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. September 2011)

Heute wird wohl mal wieder Staufen über Hofheim, etc... auf dem Programm stehen.

Da ich wohl erst kurz vor 18 Uhr loskomme, wird erstmalig die Lupine wieder zum Einsatz kommen.


----------



## ratte (14. September 2011)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> und? endlich eingeschlafen?


Der Zeitpunkt könnte in etwa gestimmt haben. 

Guten Abend zusammen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (14. September 2011)

n' abend


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. September 2011)

Der erste (zumindest partielle) Nightride dieses Herbstes wurde absolviert 

Kaisertempelspitzkehren & Mannstein-Trail bei Beleuchtung haben auch immer wieder ihren Reiz


----------



## wissefux (14. September 2011)

wahltho schrieb:


> Kaisertempelspitzkehren & Mannstein-Trail bei Beleuchtung haben auch immer wieder ihren Reiz



bei kerzenlicht sicher nen tick romantischer als bei flutlicht


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. September 2011)

Dann aber allenfalls zu Fuss und nicht mit dem Bike 

Gute Nacht


----------



## wissefux (14. September 2011)

nacht


----------



## wissefux (15. September 2011)

morgen


----------



## Crazy-Racer (15. September 2011)

Moin!
Das k ist ja immernoch nicht voll


----------



## mzaskar (15. September 2011)

Guten Morgen 

Naja im Alter dauert halt alles etwas länger


----------



## wissefux (15. September 2011)

die k-müdigkeit hat sich breit gemacht


----------



## wissefux (15. September 2011)

*hallo, aufwachen ...*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (15. September 2011)

schnarchnasen ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. September 2011)

Moin, Moin 

Schreit doch nicht so rum


----------



## mzaskar (15. September 2011)

pssssssttttt


----------



## wissefux (15. September 2011)

wird ja zeit, dass ihr wach werdet


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. September 2011)

Gääähhhnnn


----------



## wissefux (15. September 2011)

los jetzt, endspurt !


----------



## wissefux (15. September 2011)

16


----------



## wissefux (15. September 2011)

15


----------



## wissefux (15. September 2011)

oh mann, diese dämliche 30 sekunden regel gibts ja immer noch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. September 2011)

Klar 

Ich muss jetzt aber leider los, zweirädrig nach EB - Bin schon spät dran


----------



## wissefux (15. September 2011)

na denn ... einer weniger


----------



## wissefux (15. September 2011)

wollen wir den fred mal voran treiben ...


----------



## wissefux (15. September 2011)

10 ... der countdown läuft ...


----------



## wissefux (15. September 2011)

wer lauert denn da überall


----------



## wissefux (15. September 2011)

ich hab zeit ... ist ja schließlich frei-tag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (15. September 2011)

was für ein stress am frühen Morgääääähn


----------



## mzaskar (15. September 2011)

dann ab, Hof fegen, rinnen säubern und Fahrrad putzen


----------



## mzaskar (15. September 2011)

Mal ein Bild


----------



## mzaskar (15. September 2011)

Was macht eigentlich dein Wautzi, ausser auf der Couch liegen


----------



## mzaskar (15. September 2011)

3


----------



## mzaskar (15. September 2011)

Berge sind etwas schönes


----------



## mzaskar (15. September 2011)

in Bewegung


----------



## mzaskar (15. September 2011)

Mainz


----------



## mzaskar (15. September 2011)

hihihihihi


----------



## wissefux (15. September 2011)

da schaut man einmal kurz nach den bauarbeitern und holt die geleerte blaue tonne rein und dann sowas hier 

aber fetten respekt, eine der schönsten k-fragen lösungen ever mit bild


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (15. September 2011)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Was macht eigentlich dein Wautzi, ausser auf der Couch liegen



auf der couch liegt der chefe. der wauzi hat bei uns couch-verbot. dafür darf er ins bett. ich konnte mich halt nicht überall durchsetzen ... na ja, ist ja meist nur wochendgast bei uns ...


----------



## wissefux (15. September 2011)

dann schaun mer mal, wenn die überschreitung der 5000er grenze entdeckt wird ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. September 2011)

Ich könnte ja mal wieder ....  

Glückwunsch dem Ritter Mzaskar als K-Fragen-Sieger - Schöne Bilder 

... in diesem Fred wird wenigstens noch gebiked 


Apropos Biken: Die zweirädrige Fahrt nach EB war sehr angenehm


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. September 2011)

Warum kommt in einem Mountain Bike Forum eigentlich ein Popup, das einen Urlaub an der holländischen Küste bewirbt?


----------



## mzaskar (15. September 2011)

Na die wissen das du ein alter Nordländer und Segler bist


----------



## wissefux (15. September 2011)

bleibt im großen netz halt nix geheim 
schaun mer mal, was als nächstes hochpoppt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. September 2011)

So: In knapp einer Stunde ist dann erstmal für 2 1/2 Wochen Frei-Tag 

Zur Einstimmung geht es heute von EB aus in den hohen Taunus


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. September 2011)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Na die wissen das du ein alter Nordländer und Segler bist



Vllt. sollte ich für SF mal meine Bootsführerscheine einpacken. Dann könnten wir uns auch mal ein schickes Motorboot ausleihen


----------



## mzaskar (15. September 2011)

Oh ja


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. September 2011)

War goil im Hochtaunus, Trails sind schon wieder nahezu in perfektem Zustand 

Ich freue mich auch schon auf die Weisse Mauer mit Flutlicht, das ist auch immer wieder chic


----------



## ratte (15. September 2011)

Dann wünsche ich Euch schon mal vorsorglich "viel Spaß" in SF.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. September 2011)

Merci Vielmals 

Wir werden uns aber sicher noch lesen 

@Mzaskar: Da wir ja erst So anreisen, wäre es gut, wenn Du am Sa noch die Grundlebensmittel (inkl. alkfreiem Bier) einkaufen könntest aumen:


----------



## ratte (15. September 2011)

Bin doch so vergesslich.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. September 2011)

Ohje - Du schon in Deinem vergleichsweise noch jugendlichem Alter...

... na dann Gute Nacht


----------



## ratte (15. September 2011)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ohje - Du schon in Deinem vergleichsweise noch jugendlichem Alter...


 Das ist ansteckend. 



> ... na dann Gute Nacht


Ebenso.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (16. September 2011)

Guten Morgen!


----------



## mzaskar (16. September 2011)

wahltho schrieb:


> @Mzaskar: Da wir ja erst So anreisen, wäre es gut, wenn Du am Sa noch die Grundlebensmittel (inkl. alkfreiem Bier) einkaufen könntest aumen:



Ich werde es versuchen


----------



## wissefux (16. September 2011)

moin am voerst letzten frei-tag


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. September 2011)

Moin 

Doch noch kein Frei-Tag, muss heute nochmal nach EB.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. September 2011)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Ich werde es versuchen



 Das wirst Du schon schaffen, Du bist ja schliesslich schon ein grosser Junge


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. September 2011)

Die zweirädrige Fahrt nach EB war sehr angenehm


----------



## mzaskar (16. September 2011)

Puuh, jetzt setzt mich aber unter Druck


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. September 2011)

Das Wichtigste ist das alkfreie Bier!


----------



## mzaskar (16. September 2011)

nimmst du eigentlich deinen tollen router wieder mit?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. September 2011)

HW-Equipment ist eine gute Frage.

Eigentlich wollte ich diesmal die ganze Chose zu Hause lassen und nur mein iPhone mitnehmen. Das reicht eigentlich völlig aus und die Vodafone Reisepakete mit 5 Euro/7 Tage/50MB sind recht attraktiv.

Dann ist mir aber wiederum eingefallen, dass wir eventuell Tracks aus dem i-Net laden und aufs Garmin packen wollen. Dies würde bedeuten, dass ich doch mein Macbook mitschleppen müsste. Dann würde ich aber nur den UMTS-Stick mit der Prepaid-Karte für die ich noch SFR-Voucher habe, mitschleppen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (16. September 2011)

Kann ich so ein ding in Frankreich kaufen? evtl muss ich nähmlich mal ab und an etwas Arbeiten?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. September 2011)

Eigentlich würde ich es mir gerne ersparen, diesmal ein Laptop mitzuschleppen.

Hast Du auf Deinem Laptop (Windows oder Mac ???) die Garmin-Software installiert oder könntest Du sie noch installieren?

Ich könnte dann den UMTS-Stick mit der SFR-UMTS-Prepaid-Karte und den Vouchern mitbringen.

Ich hatte mir doch im letzten Jahr die SFR-Prepaid-Karten & die Voucher gekauft - Do you remember?


----------



## mzaskar (16. September 2011)

ja, ich nehme meinen privaten Mac mit mit Basecamp instlliert, Für die arbeit habe ich dann noch mein IBM dabei


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. September 2011)

Das Problem ist, dass die native Software der UMTS-Stick-Hersteller generell nicht vernünftig auf Macs läuft.

Ich habe mir daher die Launch2Net Software von Novamedia für 49,90 Euro gekauft.


----------



## mzaskar (16. September 2011)

muss mal sehen ob ich bei Swisscom oder Orange einen gescheiten stick beomme den ich nutzen kann

Stefna


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. September 2011)

Gescheite UMTS-Sticks habe ich auch, das ist ein generelles Problem mit UMTS-Sticks unter Mac.

Die Software für Mac wird von den Herstellern einfach vernachlässigt 

Einfach mal Googeln 

Halten wir also erstmal fest: Du bringst das Laptop mit und ich den Stick mit den Vouchern 

Sicherheitshalber bringe ich noch den Router mit. Das sollte dann ja in jedem Fall funktionieren.


----------



## mzaskar (16. September 2011)

ok


----------



## wissefux (16. September 2011)

wahltho schrieb:


> Halten wir also erstmal fest: Du bringst das Laptop mit und ich den Stick mit den Vouchern
> 
> Sicherheitshalber bringe ich noch den Router mit. Das sollte dann ja in jedem Fall funktionieren.



und wehe wenn nicht und wir hier nicht mit schönen bildern aus sf auf dem laufenden gehalten werden


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. September 2011)

Am Ende könnte es trotz aller noch ein Netzabdeckungsproblem sein - F ist da nicht so gut ausgebaut wie D


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (16. September 2011)

Feierabend :-*


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. September 2011)

Dito - seit 16:00 Uhr 

War noch im Hochtaunus und habe hier noch Fahrradwartungsarbeiten erledigt


----------



## mzaskar (16. September 2011)

Ein Riesenblitz und jetzt geht die Welt unter


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. September 2011)

... na dann Gute Nacht CH


----------



## wissefux (17. September 2011)

morsche


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. September 2011)

morsche Ihr Morschen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (17. September 2011)

Tach ...... Gäääähn


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. September 2011)

Und sind die Alpen weggespült und wir haben freie Sicht auf's Mittelmeer?


----------



## mzaskar (17. September 2011)

stehen noch, aber sind weiss geworden


----------



## mzaskar (17. September 2011)

so, noch schnell Stulle schmieren und dann geht es los


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. September 2011)

Gute Fahrt - Meld' Dich mal, sobald Du da bist


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. September 2011)

Mzaskar hat mich gerade von unterwegs aus I angerufen...

... er war gerade über den Po gefahren 

Er hat mir aber nicht verraten, wessen Po es war


----------



## ratte (17. September 2011)

Lasst es Euch gut gehen und kommt vor allem heil wieder. 

Wir sind leider auch schon wieder da und auch nicht mehr ganz heile. 
"Irgendwann nehme ich beim Absprung den Baum nochmal mit der Schulter mit"...
...heute habe ich es ausprobiert...nicht zu empfehlen. 
Da zwickt gerade einiges und ich freue mich schon auf die Nacht.


----------



## mzaskar (17. September 2011)

Gute Besserung  

Angekommen, alk. freies Nier liegt kalt. 3g verfügbar. Waschmachinen Tabs fehlen


----------



## mzaskar (17. September 2011)

Bin im A**ch


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. September 2011)

ratte schrieb:


> Lasst es Euch gut gehen und kommt vor allem heil wieder.



Merci 



ratte schrieb:


> "Irgendwann nehme ich beim Absprung den Baum nochmal mit der Schulter mit"...
> ...heute habe ich es ausprobiert...nicht zu empfehlen.
> Da zwickt gerade einiges und ich freue mich schon auf die Nacht.



 Gute Besserung



mzaskar schrieb:


> Angekommen, alk. freies Nier liegt kalt. 3g verfügbar.



  



mzaskar schrieb:


> Waschmachinen Tabs fehlen



Wir haben eine Flasche Sportklamottenwaschmittel eingepackt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ratte (17. September 2011)

Danke die Herren. 
Fahrt eine Runde für mich mit.


----------



## mzaskar (17. September 2011)

Ich meinte für den Geschirrspüler  bin wihl müde


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. September 2011)

... sind auch eingepackt 

Gute Nacht


----------



## wissefux (17. September 2011)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Bin im A**ch



ich dachte übern po 
gb8


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. September 2011)

Moin 

Verpennt 

@Stefan: Wir werden hier erst in einer halben Stunde loskommen, also ca. 1 1/2 Stunden später als ursprünglich geplant. Voraussichtliche Ankunft ist dann irgendwas zwischen 19 und 20 Uhr. Wir melden uns von unterwegs.


----------



## wissefux (18. September 2011)

na wo gibts denn so was ? verpennen, tz tz tz ...
gute reise !


----------



## Crazy-Racer (18. September 2011)

Gute Reise und viel Spaß!!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. September 2011)

Telepeage ist goil


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. September 2011)

Gut gelandet : daumen:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. September 2011)

Alle Pferdchen im Stall:

Gute Nacht


----------



## wissefux (19. September 2011)

moin zu gewohnter stund ...


----------



## wissefux (19. September 2011)

die 2 rädrige fahrt von h nach h war ... ziemlich dunkel


----------



## Crazy-Racer (19. September 2011)

Moin.



wissefux schrieb:


> die 2 rädrige fahrt von h nach h war ... ziemlich dunkel




richtig!

Dafür war die gestrige fahrt auf den Feldberg recht angenehm


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. September 2011)

Moin  aus dem sonnigen Süden 

Hier ist es schon hell : daumen:

... ach es ist ja schon 08:00 Uhr


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. September 2011)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> richtig!



Das heisst "dito" 

iPad auch aktiviert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cynthia (19. September 2011)

wahltho schrieb:


> Moin  aus dem sonnigen Süden



 Wünsche euch allen einen sehr schönen und erholsamen Urlaub mit "happy trails" und viel Spaß zusammen.  Kommt gesund zurück!







 Viele Grüße in den Süden 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 C.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. September 2011)

Merci Vielmals 

Heute gab's die erste schöne Tour von Gourdon rauf zum C


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. September 2011)

... Zwei Etagen rauf zum Konservatorium der Côte d'Azur. Es ging bis auf ca. 1.350m hoch.

Gekrönt wurde das Ganze von einer sehr langen trailigen Abfahrt  : 

Hier ein klitzekleiner Ausschnitt:


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. September 2011)

Hier das Ganze nochmal in Gross:


----------



## Cynthia (19. September 2011)




----------



## wissefux (19. September 2011)




----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. September 2011)

Man beachte die Aussicht auf das Mittelmeer im Hintergrund.

Gute Nacht - Wir sind platt


----------



## wissefux (20. September 2011)

wahltho schrieb:


> Man beachte die Aussicht auf das Mittelmeer im Hintergrund.



deshalb ja die bewertung 

moin. frisch ist es heute früh ...


----------



## wissefux (20. September 2011)

krass, was voll aufgepumpte reifen auf asphalt für einen spürbaren vortrieb sorgen  oder hatte ich doch rückenwind


----------



## Crazy-Racer (20. September 2011)

moin, dunkel und kühl ist es auf dem Rad...wird wohl Herbst  hoffen wir auf einen goldenen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (20. September 2011)

alles Gute und fahrt eine schöne Geb.Tag Runde


----------



## Cynthia (20. September 2011)

Dem schließe ich mich uneingeschränkt an:







... und happy trails mit noch mehr Aussicht aufs Mittelmeer - eine geniale Kulisse .


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. September 2011)

Moin & Merci Vielmals

Sommer, Sonne, Sonnenschein, was braucht man mehr zum Glücklichsein


----------



## wissefux (20. September 2011)

auch noch burzeltag ! glückwunsch  und mach keinen purzeltag draus 

sonne + sonnenschein gibts in der heimat auch reichlich, nur die temperaturen lassen etwas länger auf sich warten ... die sonnenpower fehlt so langsam ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. September 2011)

wahltho schrieb:


> Man beachte die Aussicht auf das Mittelmeer im Hintergrund.





wissefux schrieb:


> deshalb ja die bewertung



 Komisch - Wir hatten nur den Trail gesehen und das Meer erst später auf dem Foto entdeckt


----------



## wissefux (20. September 2011)

wahltho schrieb:


> Komisch - Wir hatten nur den Trail gesehen und das Meer erst später auf dem Foto entdeckt



die sogenannte "trailblindheit"


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. September 2011)

Die heutige Tour war einfach MONSTERGOIL


----------



## mzaskar (20. September 2011)

Ich bin im Popo  und mir ist schwindelig von den ganzen Spitzkehren


----------



## ratte (20. September 2011)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch  auch aus Skandinavien. *bibber*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. September 2011)

Heute ging es rund um Courmes, am Rande des Gorges du Loup, heftig bergauf mit einigen Trage- und Schiebepassagen

Belohnt wurden die Mühen durch wunderbare Aussichten, z.b. auf den Gorges du Loup:





Der kleine Ort im Vordergrund ist Courmes.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. September 2011)




----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. September 2011)

Auch Stefan schiebt tapfer:


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. September 2011)

Hier bitte ist Ihr Trail  

Am Ende gab es dann eine fulminante Abfahrt, erst am Hang entlang, später dann steil & geröllig bergab mit sage und schreibe mehr als 30 Spitzkehren


----------



## wissefux (20. September 2011)

ihr habt ja gar keinen schnee wie der lugga ein paar km weiter nord-östlich 

ihr weicheier


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. September 2011)

Lass' mal stecken, für Wintersport ist es uns noch zu früh  

Wir geniessen erstmal noch den Spätsommer an der Cote d'Azur


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. September 2011)

A. Hat sich heute auch sehr wacker geschlagen:





Gute Nacht


----------



## mzaskar (20. September 2011)

oben


----------



## mzaskar (20. September 2011)

Die Fürstenfamilie beim fröhlichen VTT'isten


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. September 2011)

Dein Foto von A. ist eindeutig das gelungenere Bild


----------



## wissefux (21. September 2011)

moin. frisch am morgen, sonning angenehm am mittag. schön wirds ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. September 2011)

Moin 

 Stimmt - Schön wird's werden


----------



## wissefux (21. September 2011)

mzaskar schrieb:


> oben



cool, ein bike scheint ja einen ständer zu haben


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. September 2011)

Ich persönlich fand's ein wenig risky. Einmal ist das Bike auch umgefallen. Zum Glück zur richtigen Seite und nur auf's Lenkerende


----------



## mzaskar (21. September 2011)

Paperlafax  no risk no fun  

Okok, etwas wackelig war das ganze schon und der Film steht auf dem Kopf


----------



## --bikerider-- (21. September 2011)

alles Gute zum Geburtstag wahlto!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (21. September 2011)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> alles Gute zum Geburtstag *wahlto*!



ohje, lass dass nicht den wahlt*h*o so lesen


----------



## --bikerider-- (21. September 2011)

wissefux schrieb:


> ohje, lass dass nicht den wahlt*h*o so lesen




Pippi im Auge?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. September 2011)

N'Abend  

Heute stand wurde nicht gebiked.

Fürst und Fürstin haben einen Ausflug nach Nizza unternommen. Ritter Mzaskar hat sich auf der Datscha rekreiert.

In Nizza wurde eine Meeresfrüchteplatte verspeist:





Den Rotstich bitte ich zu entschuldigen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. September 2011)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> alles Gute zum Geburtstag wahlto!





wissefux schrieb:


> ohje, lass dass nicht den wahlt*h*o so lesen





--bikerider-- schrieb:


> Pippi im Auge?



Ich weiss nicht was mich mehr ärgert: Die Verunglimpfung meines Nicks oder die unstandesgemässe Anrede    

Trotzdem Vielen Dank 

... Und Gute Nacht


----------



## wissefux (22. September 2011)

moin


----------



## TiJoe (22. September 2011)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ritter Mzaskar hat sich auf der Datscha rekreiert.



Moin, moin!

Sei doch so nett und richte dem Stefan mal liebe Grüße aus!

Ich habe ihn auf dem "Bild des Schiebens" wieder erkannt! 

Ist zwar schon lange her, aber er sollte sich doch noch an den Joe von Monti erinnern...

Viel Spaß euch noch und neidvolle Grüße aus Frankfurt!

Joe


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. September 2011)

Moin, Moin 

Werde die Grüsse ausrichten, sobald er erwacht ist 

Ansonsten: Sommer,...


----------



## mzaskar (22. September 2011)

Moin moin 

Bin dann auch mal wach geworden 

Hi Joe, Guten und viele Grûsse  aus dem Süden, dort wo es warm, sonnig und anstrengend ist. Landschaftlich ist es sehr schön, biketechnisch anspruchsvoll und die Trails sind leer. Jäger haben wir auch noch wenige gesehen


----------



## TiJoe (22. September 2011)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Hi Joe, Guten und viele Grûsse  aus dem Süden, dort wo es warm, sonnig und anstrengend ist. Landschaftlich ist es sehr schön, biketechnisch anspruchsvoll und die Trails sind leer. Jäger haben wir auch noch wenige gesehen



Thanx! 

Hoffe wir sehen uns mal wieder auf einem Trail...

greez, Joe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. September 2011)

Heute sind wir alle völlig am Popo, aber goil war es 

Heute gab es am Anfang 10km Trail am Stück, wobei Netto 10m Höhendifferenz überwunden wurden.

Der Trail verlief am Gorges du Loup direkt auf/neben einem Aquädukt, war nahezu durchgehend ziemlich ausgesetzt und tlw. standen wir auch ziemlich im Dunkeln


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. September 2011)

Mzaskar auf dem Aquädukt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. September 2011)




----------



## wissefux (22. September 2011)

ziemlich eng im tunnel


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. September 2011)

... Und nach dem Tunnel war immer auch vor dem Tunnel:


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. September 2011)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (22. September 2011)

Die Fürstliche Familie noch guter Dinge 





schon ist das Lächeln weg 





Hatte ja auf Wheelie und Freiheit für die Hände gehofft


----------



## mzaskar (22. September 2011)

Coole Tour, nur nächstes mal auf einem Unobike


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. September 2011)

Aquädukt fahren macht hungrig


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. September 2011)

Nach dem Aquädukt ging es wieder rauf auf die Hochebene oberhalb von Gourdon. Von dort folgte dann eine fulminante Abfahrt, die mit den goilen, stoilen Spitzkehren vom Montag begann, runter nach Bar des Loupes zum Startpunkt der Tour


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. September 2011)

Eins geht noch:





Gute Nacht


----------



## wissefux (23. September 2011)

wie jetzt, die 3 stufen wurden nicht gefahren 

moin am heutigen frei-tag


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. September 2011)

Moin 

 Ist schon Freitag?

Wie schnell doch die Zeit im Urlaub vergeht


----------



## mzaskar (23. September 2011)

Ist immer eine Frage des Standpunktes  

Moimoin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. September 2011)

wissefux schrieb:


> wie jetzt, die 3 stufen wurden nicht gefahren



Hier gibt es auf den Trails Stufen, Absätze & Treppen bis zum Abwinken. Alleine auf dem Aquädukt-Trail waren ca. 20 Stück von den Dingern. Da wurde dieses eine kleine Treppchen halt mal gnädigst verschont


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. September 2011)

Blick aus Tunnel nach unten:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. September 2011)

A. In einem der 10+ Tunnel


----------



## Dämon__ (23. September 2011)

wissefux schrieb:


> wie jetzt, die 3 stufen wurden nicht gefahren
> 
> moin am heutigen frei-tag



Stefan liebt sein Nico so sehr das er es lieber trägt.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. September 2011)

N'Abend 

Heute gab es einen Ausflug nach Grasse mit dem Vierrad.

Gerade wurde dann noch lecker grilliert


----------



## wissefux (24. September 2011)

moin und ein erneutes  aus dem sonnig warmen taunus in südlichere gefilde


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. September 2011)

Genau ein weiterer B-Day wird heute im sonnig warmen Süden begangen - Herzlichen Glückwunsch Stefan


----------



## ratte (24. September 2011)

Auch von uns ein erneutes  in den Süden.
Alles Gute Stefan.


----------



## mzaskar (24. September 2011)

Danke


----------



## TiJoe (24. September 2011)

Na dann auch mal meinerseits "best wishes" gen Süden!

Alles Gute zum Purzeltag Stefan! 

L. G. Joe


----------



## ratte (24. September 2011)

:kotz: Steuererklärung.
Aber wenn einer erkältet und die andere verletzt ist, kann das Wetter leider noch so schön sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. September 2011)

Hinter mir :kotz:-en auch gerade zwei ganz schön beim Schieben


----------



## ratte (24. September 2011)

Bist Du gehässig, das nebenbei auch noch hier kund zu tun.


----------



## mzaskar (24. September 2011)

Schieben macht Spass  radwandern ist der neue Trend


----------



## mzaskar (24. September 2011)

Mittagspause


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. September 2011)

Nach den drei sehr goilen Touren in den letzten Tagen, war die heutige Tour ab Andon nach übereinstimmender Meinung der drei Akteure, eher etwas enttäuschend.

Spaß hatten wir trotzdem und die Heimfahrt über die Route Napoleon war auch sehr interessant 

Man beachte das Symbol links auf dem Schild:


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. September 2011)

Moin 

Heute mal bewölkt, aber trotzdem warm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (25. September 2011)

wolken ? lange nicht mehr gesehen ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. September 2011)

Wir hier auch nicht...

... Ab morgen aber bis Ende der kommenden Woche wieder nicht nur "Sommer", sondern "Sommer, Sonne, Sonnenschein" "


----------



## ratte (25. September 2011)

Dieses Wochenende konnten wir uns definitiv auch nicht beklagen. 
Wenn nur die Zipperlein nicht wären.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. September 2011)

Gute Besserung den Maladierenden


----------



## mzaskar (25. September 2011)

Thomas freut sich


----------



## wissefux (26. September 2011)

morsche ihr morsche


----------



## wissefux (26. September 2011)

wissefux schrieb:


> morsche ihr morsche



... und natürlich gute besserung an die morschen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. September 2011)

Guten Morgen


----------



## mzaskar (26. September 2011)

tach, und wieder lacht die Sonne vom wolkenfreien Himmel


----------



## wissefux (26. September 2011)

mzaskar schrieb:


> tach, und wieder lacht die Sonne vom wolkenfreien Himmel



dito


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (26. September 2011)

paah, hier lacht sie schöner


----------



## Lucafabian (26. September 2011)

mzaskar schrieb:


> tach, und wieder lacht die Sonne vom wolkenfreien Himmel



wolkenfreier himmel, wie unfotogen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. September 2011)

Sommer, Sonne, Sonnenschein 

Heute steht mal eine Tour im Esterel auf dem Programm - auch sehr goil mit herrlichen Aussichten auf's Mittelmeer  : D : D


----------



## mzaskar (26. September 2011)

Gleich gibt es Futter


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. September 2011)

Das war ein leckeres Stückchen Fleisch, das der Stefan da zubereitet hat


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. September 2011)

Heute ging's wie gesagt ins Esterel


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. September 2011)




----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. September 2011)




----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. September 2011)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. September 2011)




----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. September 2011)




----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. September 2011)




----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. September 2011)

Jetzt sind wir jedenfalls platt - Gute Nacht


----------



## wissefux (27. September 2011)

moin. milde 14 grad outside


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. September 2011)

Moin, warme 18 grad outside


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (27. September 2011)

wahltho schrieb:


> Moin, warme 18 grad outside



da geh ich um diese uhrzeit locker mit 

tendenz steigend


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. September 2011)

P A H - Du mit Deiner senilen Bettflucht im Endstudium


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. September 2011)

N' Abend 

Heute hat sich SF-Reisegesellschaft geteilt:

Der weibliche Teil hat gebeacht, wohingegen der männliche Teil sich wiederum bei hochsommerlichen Temperaturen im Esterel zweirädrig kasteit hat.

Die zweite Esterel-Tour, diesmal von der anderen Seite bei Agay gestartet, war ebenfalls sehr schön  

Das Esterel ist ein feines, aber recht kleines Revier: Ein Teil der heutigen Tour verlief in umgekehrter Richtung auf dem demselben Weg wie die gestrige Tour, die von Mandelieu aus gestartet worden war.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. September 2011)

Stefan und ich sind heute tlw. Auf verbotenen Wegen unterwegs gewesen und zeitweise kreisten Hubschrauber über uns


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. September 2011)

Unten den Trail im Tal waren wir zuvor gefahren.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. September 2011)

Morgen wird es wohl wieder eine Tour an einem höher gelegenen Spot oben in den Seealpen geben 

Gute Nacht


----------



## mzaskar (27. September 2011)

Habe was schönes gefunden, Startpunkt in Courmes, aber andere Richtung und höher hinaus als bei der letzten Runde mit dem Etappenort Courmes. Der Rückweg geht dann wohl über den Kreuzweg


----------



## wissefux (28. September 2011)

tach


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. September 2011)

wissefux schrieb:


> tach



... auch


----------



## mzaskar (28. September 2011)

Salute


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. September 2011)

N'abend 

Heute Morgen war dann umdisponiert und es gab eine dritte, trailige Tour im Esterel, diesmal im nördlichen Teil.

Ein herrlicher, endloser Trail durch das Tal der Siagne bildete den Höhepunkt der Tour 

Jetzt sind die Akteure wieder ziemlich platt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. September 2011)




----------



## mzaskar (28. September 2011)

Dann mache ich mal einen auf Bilderposter 

















Ein Bild für's Familienalbum 




Zum Schluss noch etwas Natur


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. September 2011)

Tolle Fotos von unserer heutigen Tour

Gute Nacht


----------



## wissefux (29. September 2011)

sach mal, wollt ihr da unten bleiben oder kommt ihr auch mal wieder heim ?


----------



## mzaskar (29. September 2011)

Morsche


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. September 2011)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Morsche



... Ihr Morsche


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. September 2011)

wissefux schrieb:


> sach mal, wollt ihr da unten bleiben oder kommt ihr auch mal wieder heim ?



Von wollen kann eigentlich nicht so richtig die Rede sein, ...

... wir müssen aber wohl 

... Am kommenden w/e geht der SF-Spass leider schon zu Ende


----------



## mzaskar (29. September 2011)

Tourende


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. September 2011)

Heute gab es wieder eine Tour rund um Courmes:


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. September 2011)

Erstmal gab es eine ca. 300hm Trage-/Schiebepassage:





Richtige Zeit, richtiger Ort, falsche Richtung:


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. September 2011)




----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. September 2011)

Auf den ersten drei Kilometern, wurden 330 Höhenmeter weitestgehend schiebend & tragend absolviert.

Später folgte dann eine fulminante Abfahrt zurück nach Courmes.

Der Downhill erfolgte auf der Strecke, die bei der ersten Tour um Courmes bergauf absolviert wurde:


----------



## wissefux (30. September 2011)

moin moin. es wird langsam wieder frischer am morgen ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. September 2011)

Gute Morgen 

Alles frisch?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (30. September 2011)

Sag sowas nicht


----------



## mzaskar (30. September 2011)

Ein Tag am Meer


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. September 2011)

Tja - Der SF-Urlaub ist aus, morgen fahren wir nach Haus'


----------



## Crazy-Racer (30. September 2011)

sonnige Grüße vom Mittelmeer


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. September 2011)

Angesichts der vielen Trage- und Schiebepassagen der letzten zwei Wochen wurde hier der Name "Buckelwal" neu vergeben


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. Oktober 2011)

Moin


----------



## mzaskar (1. Oktober 2011)

Back in CH, Auto gewaschen.gesaugt, ausgeräumt, Waschmachine an und nun geh ich duschen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. Oktober 2011)

Auch gut wieder in fbh gelandet aumen:

1.200km, 11 Stunden reine Fahrzeit, 11 Stunden und 20 Minuten Gesamtzeit, 1 Stau.


----------



## mzaskar (1. Oktober 2011)

Perfekt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. Oktober 2011)

Gute Nacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (2. Oktober 2011)

moin und welcome @home


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. Oktober 2011)

Moin 

Sommer, Sonne Sonnenschein


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. Oktober 2011)

Übertragung der Daten, Programme & Einstellungen aufs neue MacBook Air via Migrationsassistent läuft


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. Oktober 2011)

Migration ging ziemlich problemlos - System soweit up and running 

Während der Übertragungszeit gab es dann noch eine schnelle Trailrunde durch den Taunus 

... der Taunusboden war nach dem steinigen & gerölligen Revier in den Seealpen mal wieder ganz erholsam


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. Oktober 2011)

Die Konfiguration meines "alten" Macbook Pro für A. wäre dann auch weitestgehend abgeschlossen 

Gute Nacht


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. Oktober 2011)

... und schon wieder Moin


----------



## mzaskar (3. Oktober 2011)

ich will zurück in den Süden


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. Oktober 2011)

Ich prinzipiell auch, aber ich finde es auch gerade zu Hause mal wieder ganz schön 

Ausserdem: Sommer, Sonne, Sonnenschein


----------



## wissefux (3. Oktober 2011)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ausserdem: Sommer, Sonne, Sonnenschein



erzähl ich doch schon seit wochen, aber glaubt mir ja keiner


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. Oktober 2011)

Haben wir Dir schon geglaubt, in SF ist & bleibt es aber trotzdem schöner


----------



## wissefux (4. Oktober 2011)

morsche. raus und mal wieder was schaffe ...


----------



## mzaskar (4. Oktober 2011)

Wird aber auch Zeit


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. Oktober 2011)

... ach nö - Lasst mal stecken 

Moin


----------



## mzaskar (4. Oktober 2011)

Noch 3 schöne Tage, dann wird es kalt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. Oktober 2011)

Die zweirädrige Fahrt nach EB war sehr angenehm und weniger frisch als erwartet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. Oktober 2011)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Noch 3 schöne Tage, dann wird es kalt



... sagen wir mal "kühler"


----------



## mzaskar (4. Oktober 2011)

6 Grad, Schneefallgrenze bei 1000m


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. Oktober 2011)

... sach ich doch: kühler halt


----------



## wissefux (4. Oktober 2011)

immer schön laaaaaaaaaaangsam mit der schneefallgrenze, mein autohafen ist noch nicht da ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. Oktober 2011)

mzaskar schrieb:


> 6 Grad, Schneefallgrenze bei 1000m



Ich fürchte mit Lenzerheide ist es dann wohl eher Essig, oder?


----------



## mzaskar (4. Oktober 2011)

Mal abwarten, der Schnee bleibt i.d.R. Nicht lange ....


----------



## wissefux (4. Oktober 2011)

leute, es gibt schlimmeres : der store ... 

so, vielleicht fahr ich gleich noch mal nach kronberg. will mir mal die leuchtkraft der neuen sigma im dunkeln anschauen ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. Oktober 2011)

N'abend 

Ich hab dann mal wieder das kleine, rote Harte, hart an Stauffen & Co. rangenommen.

Am Ende war's fast schon dunkel, aber ich hatte keinen Bock mehr, noch die Lupine an den  Helm zu schrauben, also gab's den Mannstein-Trail mal mit sehr, sehr wenig Beleuchtung - Auch eine interessante Sache


----------



## ratte (4. Oktober 2011)

So, vier Tage den Buckel-Nunner-Gerannt und alles noch da, wo es hin gehört. 
Und das Hopi hat bei den alten Säcken einen phänomenalen 5. Platz hingelegt. 
Hingelegt hab ich mich auch, allerdings leider nicht zeit- und nur durchblutungsförderlich. 

Und das Wetter kann ruhig noch eine Weile so weiter gehen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. Oktober 2011)

Herzlichen Glühstrumpf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (4. Oktober 2011)

Zurück von einem seehr schönem 3 Tage Wochenende in den Tiroler Bergen!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. Oktober 2011)

Welcome back & Gute Nacht


----------



## mzaskar (4. Oktober 2011)

Fox ist ok?


----------



## wissefux (5. Oktober 2011)

moin. scheint bewölkt, da ziemlich warm ... hauptsache noch trocken ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Oktober 2011)

Moin 

Stimmt - Hauptsache trocken


----------



## wissefux (5. Oktober 2011)

wobei regen der natur mal wieder richtig gut tun würde. der liederbach ist kein bach mehr, über weite strecken trocken ...

der lampentest fiel natürlich aus, mein  hatte andere pläne und so mußte ich mit lecker essen beim san marco vorlieb nehmen ...
na ja, da es täglich früher dunkel wird, kann ich dann auch entsprechend länger lampe testen, wenn ich erst ende der woche abends nach kronberg komme ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Oktober 2011)

Keine Sorge, ab morgen soll es Regen geben 

Ich muss mich jetzt gleich mal auf's Zweirad Richtung EB begeben


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Oktober 2011)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich muss mich jetzt gleich mal auf's Zweirad Richtung EB begeben



 Done!


----------



## Hopi (5. Oktober 2011)

wissefux schrieb:


> wobei regen der natur mal wieder richtig gut tun würde. der liederbach ist kein bach mehr, über weite strecken trocken ...



Als wir am WE in Beerfelden auf dem Rennen waren, brauchte man wegen dem Staub schon fast eine Nebelschlussleuchte. 

Aber seihen wir dankbar, dass es noch so ein schönes WE gab (war ja besser als der ganze Sommer zusammen)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Oktober 2011)

Staub haben wir in SF auch jede Menge aufgewirbelt 

Die letzten Wochen waren doch insgesamt, also nicht nur in SF, wettermäßig supergoil


----------



## --bikerider-- (5. Oktober 2011)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Fox ist ok?



fährt sich fein


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Oktober 2011)

Heute Abend gab es aus Zeitmangel nur noch eine kurze, schnelle Staufenrunde mit Mannstein-Trail-Nightride-Abschluss 

Morgen wird dann mal wieder das Vierrad bewegt 

Gute Nacht


----------



## wissefux (6. Oktober 2011)

das mit dem 4 rad überleg ich mir auch. trocken runter würd ich ja kommen, aber auch zurück ?


----------



## wissefux (6. Oktober 2011)

r.i.p. steve


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. Oktober 2011)

Moin 



wissefux schrieb:


> ...trocken runter würd ich ja kommen, aber auch zurück ?



Das könnte schwierig werden, es sei denn, es wird ein halber Frei-Tag 



wissefux schrieb:


> r.i.p. steve



  

Aber Lebbe geht weiter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopi (6. Oktober 2011)

wissefux schrieb:


> r.i.p. steve



ja, sehr schade, aber es war ja nur noch eine Frage der Zeit bis die Nachricht kam.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. Oktober 2011)

Die vierrädrige oben ohne Fahrt nach EB zu früher Stunde war sehr angenehm


----------



## wissefux (6. Oktober 2011)

Hopi schrieb:


> ja, sehr schade, aber es war ja nur noch eine Frage der Zeit bis die Nachricht kam.



für uns alle nur eine frage der zeit  




wahltho schrieb:


> Die vierrädrige oben ohne Fahrt nach EB zu früher Stunde war sehr angenehm



4 rädrig geschlossen war auch recht angenehm  (ich weichei )


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. Oktober 2011)

wissefux schrieb:


> für uns alle nur eine frage der zeit



Und die Hälfte ist wohl schon bald rum


----------



## Crazy-Racer (6. Oktober 2011)

Mahlzeit!

ich melde mich auch mal zurück aus dem Süden 
An- und Abreise hätten doch wesentlich besser verlaufen können, wenn man statt um 17:25 erst um 23:50 landet ist das doch mehr als ärgerlich...
Allerdings ohne Bike, dafür mit


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. Oktober 2011)

@Crazy: Welcome back


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. Oktober 2011)

Gutes Nächtele


----------



## wissefux (7. Oktober 2011)

moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. Oktober 2011)

moin moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. Oktober 2011)

Die zweirädrige Fahrt nach EB war sehr angenehm 

Wie erwartet, war es heute wesentlich frischer als an den Tagen zuvor.

iPhone 4S 64GB im Store vorbestellt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. Oktober 2011)

Hab's heute Nachmittag geschafft, dann auch noch in einer Regenpause, die ich zielsicher mittels Regenradar identifiziert hatte, trocken nach Hause zu kommen 

Gute Nacht


----------



## Hopi (8. Oktober 2011)

wahltho schrieb:


> iPhone 4S 64GB im Store vorbestellt



Ich würde das schon fast als Sucht bezeichnen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. Oktober 2011)

Moin 

Das Wetter draussen sieht ja gar nicht so schlecht aus, vllt. gibt's gleich doch 'ne Runde biken


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. Oktober 2011)

Hopi schrieb:


> Ich würde das schon fast als Sucht bezeichnen



 Ja - Ich gestehe, ich bin total süchtig nach Apple Produkten   

Jetzt musste ich schon Eines meiner Nicolais verpfänden, um das neue iPhone zu bestellen 

Wo soll das noch hinführen 


Quatsch - Hätte es das iPhone 4 bereits mit 64gb gegeben, hätte ich mir jetzt kein 4s bestellt 

Ich habe einfach Platzprobleme mit 32gb und möchte bei meiner Musiksammlung nicht dauernd selektieren müssen, was ich darauf lade. Die anderen Features interessieren mich nicht gross.


----------



## wissefux (8. Oktober 2011)

luxusprobleme 
ich komm mit 32 gb ganz gut hin. das 4s würde mich eher wegen der besseren cam interessieren. die vom 4 er macht schon gute fotos für so ein telefon ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. Oktober 2011)

wissefux schrieb:


> luxusprobleme



Das wiederum unterschreibe ich 

Zurück von einer zweistündigen Tour in den Hochtaunus aumen:

Bis auf einen kleinen Schauer ist es wie erwartet trocken geblieben. Die Trails sind relativ trocken. Es ist natürlich viel Laub runtergekommen.

... und frisch war es


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. Oktober 2011)

Wenn ich jetzt so Richtung Hochtaunus schaue, scheint es mir, dass ich heute morgen genau den richtigen Zeitpunkt für meine Tour gewählt habe


----------



## mzaskar (8. Oktober 2011)

Nach Davos heute Schneeketten obligatorisch, wollte zurückfahren über Sattelegg (gerade mal 1150 m oder so, trotz Allrad bin ich mit den Sommerpneus nicht rüber gekommen, zuviel Schnee,  bin ca. 100 - 150 hm unter dem Passübergang umgedreht :eck:


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. Oktober 2011)

Tja, der erste Wintereinbruch ist da.

Brocken hat hat schon Schnee gemeldet.

Hier schifft es lediglich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (9. Oktober 2011)

Film mit Sommerbilder ist fast fertig  



AmPoPo, Morgen montiere ich es babisch Mariesche anstelle des King of the mountain II  

unn de 4wheeler bekummt aach a paar winterpneu  

nacht


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. Oktober 2011)

Moin 



mzaskar schrieb:


> Film mit Sommerbilder ist fast fertig



 Freu mich drauf!


----------



## mzaskar (9. Oktober 2011)

Postproduction abgeschlossen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. Oktober 2011)

Ich bin von einer schnellen Taunusrunde zurück. Frisch, aber sehr schöne herbstliche Stimmung im Wald


----------



## mzaskar (9. Oktober 2011)

hmmm herbstlich, so so 

http://www.cyberinternals.org/webcam/webcam-bergwirtschaft/index.html


----------



## ratte (9. Oktober 2011)

Es ist in der Tat herbstlich. 
Der Taunus hat eben nicht diese Jahreszeit übersprungen, wie die Länder weiter südlich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopi (9. Oktober 2011)

mzaskar schrieb:


> hmmm herbstlich, so so
> 
> http://www.cyberinternals.org/webcam/webcam-bergwirtschaft/index.html



Ich würde sagen, Zeit das Snowboard zu wachsen


----------



## mzaskar (9. Oktober 2011)

So dann nochmal etwas Sommer, quasi das Kontrastprogramm 

[ame="http://vimeo.com/30262776"]Grasse 2011 on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. Oktober 2011)

Super-

Guter Schnitt und sehr gut passende Mucke 

A. ist auch begeistert


----------



## wissefux (9. Oktober 2011)

schickes video 

winterreifen an der fahrzeugflotte sind drauf. jetzt fehlt nur noch der carport, dann kann der winter auch im taunus kommen ...

gn8


----------



## wissefux (10. Oktober 2011)

und moin. feucht draussen ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. Oktober 2011)

moin moin 

Die Regenfront sollte erstmal durch sein


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. Oktober 2011)

wahltho schrieb:


> Die Regenfront sollte erstmal durch sein



 Korrekt

Die zweirädrige Fahrt nach EB verlief daher weitestgehend trocken.

Ich bin immer wieder vom Hebi Kettenkasten für's Argon begeistert. Das Ding ist bei so einem Schmodderwetter Gold wert.


----------



## mzaskar (10. Oktober 2011)

Nach dem Neuschnee gibt es jetzt Regen, denke mal das wird einige feuchte Keller geben


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. Oktober 2011)

Ich war dann noch 2 Stunden über Hofheim am Staufen unterwegs aumen:

Die Trails waren gar nicht so feucht


----------



## wissefux (11. Oktober 2011)

mild ist es heuer ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (11. Oktober 2011)

leichter, unerwarteter nieselregen (hat das regenradar unterwandert ) konnte mich heute nicht aufhalten, 2 rädrig gen h. zu radeln


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. Oktober 2011)

Moin 

Fux Du bis ein Held


----------



## wissefux (11. Oktober 2011)

kein held, nur ausnahmsweise mal kein weichei


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. Oktober 2011)

Mich hat es ohne Nieselregen & bei sehr milder Witterung zweirädrig nach EB getrieben


----------



## mzaskar (11. Oktober 2011)

ich hatte heute den Chauffeurservice in Anspruch genommen


----------



## mzaskar (11. Oktober 2011)

und werde mal die Winterreifen aufs Bike werfen, für's Wochenende


----------



## Hopi (11. Oktober 2011)

mzaskar schrieb:


> und werde mal die Winterreifen aufs Bike werfen, für's Wochenende



In deiner Gegend ist es auch notwendig.


----------



## mzaskar (11. Oktober 2011)

Mudy Mary .... oder Ice Spiker


----------



## Hopi (11. Oktober 2011)

mhmmmm Mudy würde ich jetzt nicht unter Winterreifen sehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. Oktober 2011)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Mudy Mary .... oder Ice Spiker



Das hängt wohl stark davon ab, wie das Revier & die Witterungsverhältnisse tatsächlich aussehen werden.

Winter ist halt nicht gleich Winter


----------



## mzaskar (11. Oktober 2011)

ich hoffe mal auf mehrheitlich keinen Schnee  

weiss nicht ob Spikesreifen so wirklich das richtige sind ......

Was gibt es denn an Alternativen?


----------



## Crazy-Racer (11. Oktober 2011)

MM aufziehen und IS einpacken


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. Oktober 2011)

mzaskar schrieb:


> ich hoffe mal auf mehrheitlich keinen Schnee
> 
> weiss nicht ob Spikesreifen so wirklich das richtige sind ......



Ich bin ja schon ziemlich viel mit Spike-Reifen unterwegs gewesen. Die machen gemäß meinen Erfahrungen in erster Linie bei wirklich vereistem Untergrund Sinn. Auf Waldboden/Asphalt rollen die auch gut und es tut Ihnen nicht weh. Unangenehm kann es dagegen auf felsigem Untergrund oder harten Wurzeln werden...



Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> MM aufziehen und IS einpacken



Das wäre daher auch mein Tipp.


----------



## mzaskar (11. Oktober 2011)

MM sind montiert


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. Oktober 2011)

Ich bin heute erst recht spät in EB losgekommen und habe somit quasi den ersten kompletten Nightride der Saison über Hofheim, Staufen, etc. absolviert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (12. Oktober 2011)

moin


----------



## mzaskar (12. Oktober 2011)

Moin Moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Oktober 2011)

moin moin moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Oktober 2011)

Heute ist nach fünf Tagen biken in Folge, mal wieder das ge--te vierrädrige Spassgefährt angesagt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Oktober 2011)

Lion & iOS Updates laufen 

Gute Nacht


----------



## wissefux (13. Oktober 2011)

deshalb ging es bei meinem update nicht voran ... habs abgebrochen ... moin.


----------



## mzaskar (13. Oktober 2011)

tachchen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Oktober 2011)

Moin 

Update auf allen Devices durch 

Migration von Mobilem auf iCloud vollzogen 

Iphone 4s wurde bereits heute Nacht von Apple als verschickt gemeldet 

Iphone 4s für A. bei Vodafone zum Vorzugspreis bestellt 

Heute Nacht aber nur knapp vier Stunden gepennt


----------



## mzaskar (13. Oktober 2011)

wau erst 7 Speedhubs, 5 Nic's und auch noch 27 Apple devices 

Hut ab


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Oktober 2011)

mzaskar schrieb:


> ... und auch noch 27 Apple devices



Nana, bitte keine Übertreibungen: In der Familie insgesamt Sieben, nicht Siebenundzwanzig 

... und keinen Windows PC mehr  

Außerdem soll der Filius sein Macbook & sein iPhone gefälligst selbst upgraden 

Die beiden alten iPhone 4 werden wohl vertickt oder Eines als Backup behalten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Oktober 2011)

Die zweirädrige Fahrt nach EB war übrigens sehr schön.

Obwohl ich erst nach Acht losgekommen bin, war es immer noch recht frisch und ich habe zum ersten Mal einen Windstopper und Winterhandschuhe bemüht.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (13. Oktober 2011)

Soo, mal schauen ob der Feldberg noch da ist, wo er hingehört  bei dem schönen Wetter


----------



## wissefux (13. Oktober 2011)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... und Winterhandschuhe bemüht.



was machste denn, wenns kalt wird ? 
bin heute noch mal unten kurz gefahren, war aber grenzwertig ...


----------



## wissefux (13. Oktober 2011)

guck mal für mich mit


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Oktober 2011)

wissefux schrieb:


> was machste denn, wenns kalt wird ?



Die dicken Winterhandschuhe mit den Seidenunterhandschuhen anziehen 



wissefux schrieb:


> bin heute noch mal unten kurz gefahren, war aber grenzwertig ...



Dreiviertel ist derzeit gut


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Oktober 2011)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Soo, mal schauen ob der Feldberg noch da ist, wo er hingehört  bei dem schönen Wetter



Bei mir geht es nachher wieder über Hofheim, Gundelhardt, Staufen, etc. heimwärts.

Kommende Woche werde ich Abends wohl mal wieder eine der langen Herbst-/Winterabendrunden fahren: EB-HM-FH-SB-SP-FB-RK-fbh


----------



## wissefux (13. Oktober 2011)

back from ner schönen vordertaunusrunde im 996 cabrio  

@ wahltho : sag mal, gibts eigentlich den radweg von fbh nach k runter noch oder darf man als radler jetzt die strasse nehmen ?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Oktober 2011)

wahltho schrieb:


> Bei mir geht es nachher wieder über Hofheim, Gundelhardt, Staufen, etc. heimwärts.



 Done!



wissefux schrieb:


> back from ner schönen vordertaunusrunde im 996 cabrio



Auch nicht schlecht 



wissefux schrieb:


> @ wahltho : sag mal, gibts eigentlich den radweg von fbh nach k runter noch oder darf man als radler jetzt die strasse nehmen ?



Ich meine, der Radweg wäre noch da.


----------



## wissefux (13. Oktober 2011)

wahltho schrieb:


> Auch nicht schlecht
> 
> Ich meine, der Radweg wäre noch da.



leider nur als beifahrer  mein chauffeur hat sich an der kelkheimer straße dann mit einem radler angelegt, weil dieser nicht den vermeintlichen radweg benutzte. kommunikation mit anderen macht sich aus nem cabrio heraus gut 

ich meine, da war mal was mit diesem radweg und vom bahnhof richtung fbh steht definitiv kein schild mehr. andersrum weiß ich es aktuell nicht. finds eigentlich nicht so schlimm, da man ja auch als radfahrer da runter 50 sachen locker drauf hat und man wegen der grauen kiste eh net schneller fahren sollte ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Oktober 2011)

Ich fahre eigentlich nie da runter, sondern immer über den Gimbi.


----------



## wissefux (13. Oktober 2011)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich fahre eigentlich nie da runter, sondern immer über den Gimbi.



auch mit dem offenen 4 rädrigen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Oktober 2011)

Klar, der ist so flach, da pass' ich locker unter den Schranken durch


----------



## wissefux (13. Oktober 2011)

bin grad in fbh. der radweg ist tatsächlich am berg auf der linken seite zu ende. in der city gehts dann wieder uff die gass ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Oktober 2011)

Was oft übersehen wird, ist, dass der Teil bergab auf der linken Seite ab Rothenberger bis Ortseingang K nur ein Fussweg ist.

Ich bin platt  - Gute Nacht


----------



## wissefux (13. Oktober 2011)

yep, das habe ich eben auf dem rückweg auch bemerkt. macht ja auch sinn, mit 50 sachen auf der strasse bergab zh fahren ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (13. Oktober 2011)

jetzt noch ios und dann gn8


----------



## wissefux (14. Oktober 2011)

update erfolgt. moin


----------



## wissefux (14. Oktober 2011)




----------



## mzaskar (14. Oktober 2011)

Frisch?

Guten Morgen  heute geht es Schlammbaden


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. Oktober 2011)

Morgäähhn 

Lange gepennt 

Die grosse Frage, die sich überhaupt nur w/ der Herbstferien & Freitag stellt ist:

Zwei- oder Vierrad?


----------



## wissefux (14. Oktober 2011)

ach ich dachte, du stehst schon in der mega-schlange vor dem frankfurter apple-store 

leute, ich mag ja apples produkte, aber so bekloppt bin ich dann doch bei weitem nicht : fußgängerschlange aktuell bis zur alten oper  

am popo : im neuen mtz soll es auch einen apple store geben  dann kann sich z.b. der hopi und die ratte bei neuen produkten direkt in liederbach in die warteschlange durch den taunus rein mogeln


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. Oktober 2011)

wissefux schrieb:


> ach ich dachte, du stehst schon in der mega-schlange vor dem frankfurter apple-store



Nö, die beiden neuen iPhones 4S habe ich rechtzeitig bestellt 

Gemäß den Versandinformationen sollten heute beide geliefert werden 

Ich muss gestehen, dass ich noch nie in einem Apple Store war - Ich bin halt eingefleischter Online-Shopper 


Das Vierrad hat gewonnen, Webasto läuft


----------



## wissefux (14. Oktober 2011)

na hoffentlich ist jemand zwecks empfang zu hause. ich hab mein 4er knapp verpasst und bin dann dem lieferservice bis nach vockenhausen hinterher, um nicht noch einen tag warten zu müssen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. Oktober 2011)

wissefux schrieb:


> na hoffentlich ist jemand zwecks Empfang



Aber klar doch 

die vierrädrige oben ohne Fahrt nach EB war ein Genuss


----------



## wissefux (14. Oktober 2011)

was machste mit den alten 4 ern ? haste ein weißes ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. Oktober 2011)

Wir haben nur Schwarze.

Ich weiss noch nicht. Eines werde ich wohl als Ersatzgerät behalten.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. Oktober 2011)

wissefux schrieb:


> yep, das habe ich eben auf dem rückweg auch bemerkt. macht ja auch sinn, mit 50 sachen auf der strasse bergab zh fahren ...



Ich denke auch, dass das dem Schutze der Fussgänger dient.

Ich habe gerade bei der Fahrt mit dem Vierrädrigen mal auf den Radweg geachtet: Am Ortseingang K steht von fbh kommend auf der rechten Seite kein Radwegsymbol (mehr).




wissefux schrieb:


> leute, ich mag ja apples produkte, aber so bekloppt bin ich dann doch bei weitem nicht : fußgängerschlange aktuell bis zur alten oper



An dieser Stelle könnte man wieder den Spruch von Herrn Einstein zur Unendlichkeit zitieren 

Mein 4S, das ich direkt bei Apple bestellt hatte, ist schon da


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. Oktober 2011)

@Hopi: Was macht denn eigentlich dein Coba-Zock? Rechtzeitig vertickert oder ist er inzwischen in der Kategorie "Strategisches Investment" gelandet?


----------



## --bikerider-- (14. Oktober 2011)

servus!

heute das erste mal gekratzt *brrr*
-1,5°C


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. Oktober 2011)

Das ist der erste Post den ich mit der neuen Spracherkennung vom iPhone geschrieben habe


----------



## wissefux (14. Oktober 2011)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> servus!
> 
> heute das erste mal gekratzt *brrr*
> -1,5°C



wenn mein carport net bald kommt, muß ich bestimmt auch noch kratzen 
meine  mußte heute bei 4 grad + auch schon kratzen. ich bin geradelt


----------



## wissefux (14. Oktober 2011)

wahltho schrieb:


> Das ist der erste Post den ich mit der neuen Spracherkennung vom iPhone geschrieben habe



fett 

wobei man überall liest, daß nicht wirklich viel mit siri funzt ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. Oktober 2011)

Habe vorhin damit mal komplett eine SMS an A. via SIR geschrieben und hat einwandfrei gefunzt.

Man hat aber jetzt in allen Apps auf der Tastatur eine kleine Taste mit Mikrosymbol. Darüber kannst Du dann jederzeit Texte erfassen. Alleine das ist schon eine Erleichterung ggü. dem Tippen. So habe ich es auch mit dem Post oben in Tapatalk gemacht.


----------



## wissefux (14. Oktober 2011)

klingt verdammt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (14. Oktober 2011)

So, bin jetzt in der Heide  

Auf die Frage, ob der Trail nach Arosa zu fahren ist, kam die Antwort: " als Skitour, perfekt "


----------



## mzaskar (14. Oktober 2011)

wahltho schrieb:


> Habe vorhin damit mal komplett eine SMS an A. via SIR geschrieben und hat einwandfrei gefunzt.
> 
> Man hat aber jetzt in allen Apps auf der Tastatur eine kleine Taste mit Mikrosymbol. Darüber kannst Du dann jederzeit Texte erfassen. Alleine das ist schon eine Erleichterung ggü. dem Tippen. So habe ich es auch mit dem Post oben in Tapatalk gemacht.



Alter Babbler


----------



## mzaskar (14. Oktober 2011)

Zur Vorspeise: Variationen vom Hirsch
Zum Hauptgang: Gems Entrcote


----------



## mzaskar (14. Oktober 2011)

Und so sah es aus 















---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=46.758083,9.561262


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. Oktober 2011)

Mahlzeit!

Klingt insgesamt eher nach einem Wellness als nach einem Bike-w/e


----------



## mzaskar (14. Oktober 2011)

Neee morgen geht es hoch  Touren stehen  

Sa. Ist Rothorn und Bike Attack Strecke

So. Westside mit Poz Scarlotta


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (14. Oktober 2011)

GN8


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. Oktober 2011)

Moin 



mzaskar schrieb:


> Neee morgen geht es hoch  Touren stehen
> 
> Sa. Ist Rothorn und Bike Attack Strecke
> 
> So. Westside mit Poz Scarlotta



Na dann viel Spass


----------



## mzaskar (15. Oktober 2011)

Guten Morgen


----------



## wissefux (15. Oktober 2011)

moin


----------



## mzaskar (15. Oktober 2011)

Schmutzisch gemacht








---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=46.741759,9.573894


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. Oktober 2011)

Ihhh bahhh  

A. und ich werden jetzt noch eine Runde im trockenen, sonnigen Taunus drehen


----------



## mzaskar (15. Oktober 2011)

Sonne satt in den schönen Schweizer Bergen 


Am Morgen ging es erstmal gemütlich mit der Bahn nach oben 





erstmal die Aussicht geniessen 








zu früher Stunde schon unterwegs, Jack22001




und mzaskar




Anfangs war fahren noch etwas heikel 




weiter unten wurde es dann doch eher biken 








Rechtsfahrer war dann auch mit von der Partie








Und die Hauptdarsteller zum Schluss

Nicolai Bass (Bj 1998)




Helius AM (Bj 2011)




Helius AFR .... hat sich leider geziert und ist nicht zum Shooting angetreten


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. Oktober 2011)

Schöne Bilder

Hier gab's auch eine sehr schöne Taunus-Tour an einem sehr schönen, sonnigen Herbsttag & am Abend ein sehr leckeres Abendessen beim Italiener 

Gute Nacht


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. Oktober 2011)

... und schon wieder Moin


----------



## mzaskar (16. Oktober 2011)

Tach 


---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=46.742352,9.573520


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. Oktober 2011)

Zurück von einer schnellen Trail-Runde im immer noch sonnigen, trockenen Taunus


----------



## wissefux (16. Oktober 2011)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Soo, mal schauen ob der Feldberg noch da ist, wo er hingehört  bei dem schönen Wetter



da ja hierrauf keine antwort kam, sah ich mich heute gezwungen, selber nachzuschauen 
ergebnis : er ist noch da  

beim downhill zum fuxtanz zwei nachwuchsfullfacer schön stehen lassen  mußte den teufelsritt dann aber am ende mit einer aufgerissenen flanke und plattfuß bezahlen 
mein erster platten mit dem ardent seit 2 jahren ...

schee wars, nach langer zeit mal wieder die trails zu rocken. erstaunt war ich allerdings, dass im nfh-trail die beiden hochsitze immer noch stehen ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. Oktober 2011)

Ja die stehen immer noch, da das stimmt allerdings.


----------



## mzaskar (16. Oktober 2011)

Im Tal hatte die Sonne wohl keine Chance gegen den Nebel  In der Heide herrschte dafür Sonne im Überfluss, was sogleich zu einem Sonnenbad genutzt wurde 





Bevor die Bikes einen Sonnenbrand bekommen wurde aber auch noch etwas Abwärts gefahren. Der ursprünglich anviesierte Trail nach Churwalden wurde verworfen. Dafür wurde die Alternativroute gewählt. Zwischen der Alp Stätz und Parpan findet sich ein wunderschöner Waldtrail, genau richtig für einen Sonntag  

Wer kurvt denn hier durch den Wald




Es ist der Jack22001 




und schon verschwindet er wieder in den Tiefen des Waldes




Zum Abschluss gab es noch etwas Sonne für die Biker, 
Jack220011 vor dem Rothorn




und Mzaskar mit einem bekannten Schweizer Getränk 




Insgesamt zwei tolle Tage in einer fantastischen Bikeregion. Tschüss Heide bis zum nächsten Mal


----------



## ratte (16. Oktober 2011)

Ja, das Wetter hat heute so einige vor die Tür gelockt.

Rote Mühle und Rettershof war schon ordentlicher Slalom angesagt, danach war es dann in Ordnung.
Und ich meine dort sogar einen Fux gesehen zu haben. 

@mzaskar
 Sofort aufhören mit solchen schönen Bildern.
Bei dem was man hier in den letzten Wochen immer geboten bekommen hat, bekommt man wieder Fernweh.


----------



## mzaskar (16. Oktober 2011)

Ohjeh, die sich bewegenten Bilder kommen aber noch


----------



## wissefux (16. Oktober 2011)

bamboo house ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. Oktober 2011)

Guten Hunger : daumen:

Ich bin noch unterwegs.


----------



## wissefux (16. Oktober 2011)

yep 

der hunger ist leider immer noch da  das nächste mal greif ich wieder zur altbewährten taktik und ess mit stäbchen, dann dauerts länger und der hunger ist dann auch irgendwie automatisch weg ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (16. Oktober 2011)

ratte schrieb:


> Rote Mühle und Rettershof war schon ordentlicher Slalom angesagt, danach war es dann in Ordnung.
> Und ich meine dort sogar einen Fux gesehen zu haben.



also doch  mir war auch so, eine ratte erblickt zu haben  aber deine begleitung konnte ich irgendwie nicht einsortieren, weshalb ich mir dann doch irgendwie unsicher war


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. Oktober 2011)

Heute hat man sich dann mal an der Tanke auf einen kurzen Plausch getroffen 

Gute Nacht


----------



## wissefux (17. Oktober 2011)

moin. yeah, spontaner tankstellenplausch  hatte grade des fürsten gedacht und stand er eifach da ...


----------



## mzaskar (17. Oktober 2011)

Guten Morgen


----------



## wissefux (17. Oktober 2011)

auf auf, edler ritter. mehr von den tollen bildern


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. Oktober 2011)

Moin Moin Ihr kühnen Recken 

Des Fürsten senile Bettflucht hat sich in jüngster Vergangenheit auf wundersame Weise dramatisch gebessert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. Oktober 2011)

Die zweirädrige Fahrt nach EB war wiederum sehr angenehm. Es war nicht ganz so frisch wie in der letzten Woche


----------



## wissefux (17. Oktober 2011)

test


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. Oktober 2011)

Da wo es den Alfred erwischt hat, hat es doch damals auch den Crazy gelegt.


----------



## wissefux (17. Oktober 2011)

müßte in einer der ersten beiden sektionen von oben gewesen sein. wobei ich die 2. sektion für am gefährlichsten halte.
bei feuchtigkeit, so wie es aktuell in diesem bereich gegeben ist, erst recht.

kann mir nur vorstellen, daß er genausowenig mit feuchtigkeit gerechnet hat wie ich gestern. nur im uphill hat das eben kaum auswirkungen, außer das man vielleicht ein paar mal mehr absteigen muß.
wenn aber mit speed von oben rein kommt, kanns schnell brenzlig werden. dazu dann noch ein abgang mit viel pech gegen einen baum oder stein und das wars 

ist mir ja selber schon an dem kleinen trail bei der ruppscher quelle passiert : mit pedal völlig unerwartet an der wurzel hängen geblieben und volles rohr abgeflogen. keine chance, aber glück gehabt, daß ich nicht gegen einen der bäume geknallt bin  ...


----------



## mzaskar (17. Oktober 2011)

wahltho schrieb:


> Da wo es den Alfred erwischt hat, hat es doch damals auch den Crazy gelegt.


 
wer oder was ist Alfred .......Ich hoffe es ist nichts schlimmes passiert


----------



## wissefux (17. Oktober 2011)

mzaskar schrieb:


> wer oder was ist Alfred .......Ich hoffe es ist nichts schlimmes passiert



doch. les mal in nachrichten ganz oben angepinnt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. Oktober 2011)

Funktioniert wirklich !!!


----------



## mzaskar (17. Oktober 2011)

stuntzi


----------



## wissefux (17. Oktober 2011)

mzaskar schrieb:


> stuntzi



wird auch wieder traurig  irgendwo ist grad der wurm drin. habs grad zufällig selbst entdeckt, aber danke trotzdem


----------



## mzaskar (17. Oktober 2011)

Ich bin eigentlich froh, das wir den ursprünglich geplanten Trail gestern, nach der Beurteilung aus dem lift, nicht gefahren sind. Wir waren uns einig, das man gegen Ende der Saison nicht unbedingt alles machen muss.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (17. Oktober 2011)

Wenn ich das lese wird mir ganz schlecht


----------



## mzaskar (17. Oktober 2011)

so sieht er recht nett aus, doch mit Schnee im oberen Teil und im unteren Umgestürzte Bäume und Bergrutsch fand ich es nicht lustig 

http://www.mtbfreeride.tv/media/artikel/1215/video-churwalden-trail-lenzerheide

Daher 2012 ist auch noch ein Jahr


----------



## --bikerider-- (17. Oktober 2011)

schon schlimm was hier so los ist...

Toter Biker am Altkönig
Toter Biker am Feldberg


und im Nachbarforum wird diskutiert einen Bikepark zu eröffnen...
Das Leben schreibt die härtesten Geschichten


----------



## Hopi (17. Oktober 2011)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> Toter Biker am Altkönig
> Toter Biker am Feldberg



Noch viel schlimmer ist es wenn man ihn kannte, ich habe beim Bund Piloten (die ich besser kannte) verloren, aber das hat mich nur halb so stark berührt wie der Verlust von Alfred.


----------



## --bikerider-- (17. Oktober 2011)

Hopi schrieb:


> Noch viel schlimmer ist es wenn man ihn kannte, ich habe beim Bund Piloten (die ich besser kannte) verloren, aber das hat mich nur halb so stark berührt wie der Verlust von Alfred.



ich versteh das...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. Oktober 2011)

Eine Reihe von sehr traurigen Ereignissen in sehr kurzer Folge 

Ich habe von EB aus, dann noch einen trailigen Nightride über Hofheim, Staufen, Gundi, etc. gedreht


----------



## mzaskar (17. Oktober 2011)

trotzt dieses tristen Tages mal etwas buntes


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. Oktober 2011)

... das ist in der Tat mal etwas Buntes  

Morgen kommt ein Apple TV 

Gute Nacht


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. Oktober 2011)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... und schon wieder Moin



dito


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (18. Oktober 2011)

moin


----------



## Hopi (18. Oktober 2011)

mzaskar schrieb:


> trotzt dieses tristen Tages mal etwas buntes



Da braucht man ja eine Sonnenbrille, wenn man mit dir fährt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. Oktober 2011)

wahltho schrieb:


> Die zweirädrige Fahrt nach EB war wiederum sehr angenehm.



 Dito

Es war allerdings heuer etwas frischer.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. Oktober 2011)

Laut Regenradarvorhersage sieht es fast so aus, als würden wir genau in einer Lücke der heranziehenden Regenfront liegen.


----------



## Hopi (18. Oktober 2011)

Der Wind ist aber echt übel, der war mir selbst zum Kiten zu böig.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. Oktober 2011)

Gegenwind erhöht den Trainings-Effekt!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopi (18. Oktober 2011)

wahltho schrieb:


> Gegenwind erhöht den Trainings-Effekt!!!



Da gehe ich lieber auf die Rolle


----------



## wissefux (18. Oktober 2011)

wahltho schrieb:


> Laut Regenradarvorhersage sieht es fast so aus, als würden wir genau in einer Lücke der heranziehenden Regenfront liegen.



nix da, h. meldet leichten nieselregen ...


----------



## ratte (18. Oktober 2011)

Gdansk meldet böig im Anflug. 

Und mein Rechner meldet, ich darf mich nicht ins Firmensystem einloggen. 
Heute Morgen war das noch kein Thema.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. Oktober 2011)

ratte schrieb:


> Und mein Rechner meldet, ich darf mich nicht ins Firmensystem einloggen.



Na dann schau mal als Erstes in Deinen Briefkasten, wenn Du nach Hause kommst   

Hat noch geklappt:

Habe das Regenloch einigermaßen erwischt und konnte bei leichtem Nieselregen noch eine schöne Staufenrunde drehen


----------



## wissefux (18. Oktober 2011)

hab mir heute mal den vergleich sigma vs wilma gegeben. zugegeben ist aus der sigma inzwischen das geworden, was ich gerne schon vor 5 jahren gehabt hätte. an die wilma reicht es aber noch lange - bzw. vermutlich nie - nicht ran ...


----------



## wissefux (18. Oktober 2011)

ich glaub, mich hats erwischt 

das hier könnte im nächsten frühjahr meinen fuhrpark erweitern ...

fehlt zum perfekten arbeitstier eigentlich nur noch ne federgabel. zur not muß es halt ohne gehen ...


----------



## wissefux (19. Oktober 2011)

moin. mistiges wedder heuer ...


----------



## mzaskar (19. Oktober 2011)

Hier noch nicht  aber es wird noch 

Tachchen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. Oktober 2011)

Moin 

Lange gepennt 

Heute mal wieder bike-frei 

Sieht nach oben ohne aus, Webasto läuft 

Apple TV ist übrigens


----------



## wissefux (19. Oktober 2011)

wahltho schrieb:


> Apple TV ist übrigens



hatte auch mal drüber nachgedacht, aber der sinn hat sich mir noch nicht so wirklich erschlossen. den rechner kann ich per hdmi anschließen und filme lassen sich bei sony über den tv oder die ps3 auch online ausleihen. habs letztens mal probiert, astrein 

was machst du damit ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. Oktober 2011)

z.b.
1. Apple-Mediatheken (Musik, Bilder, etc.) direkt auf der A/V-Anlage wiedergeben
2. Airplay von iOS-Devices (Musik, Bilder, etc.)
3. Airplay Display-Mirroring mit iPhone 4s/iPad 2 ([nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EVn3q46kpVY"]AirPlay Mirroring with iOS 5      - YouTube[/nomedia])
4. Vllt. gelegeinen Film ausleihen.

Die vierrädrige oben ohne Fahrt nach EB war sehr angenehm.


----------



## Hopi (19. Oktober 2011)

wissefux schrieb:


> ich glaub, mich hats erwischt
> 
> das hier könnte im nächsten frühjahr meinen fuhrpark erweitern ...
> 
> fehlt zum perfekten arbeitstier eigentlich nur noch ne federgabel. zur not muß es halt ohne gehen ...



Möchtest Du auch noch ein Körbchen für den Lenker 


Ach ja, hast Du eigentlich gemerkt das wir uns am Sonntag begegnet sind  Sabine meinte Du wärst blind


----------



## wissefux (19. Oktober 2011)

Hopi schrieb:


> Ach ja, hast Du eigentlich gemerkt das wir uns am Sonntag begegnet sind  Sabine meinte Du wärst blind



ja, hab ich gemerkt 
ja, bin ich wohl blind. hab nämlich nur sabine erkannt, aber auch mehr oder weniger an der stimme. die hat nämlich brav gegrüßt  

vielleicht bin ich auch noch taub, denn dich hab ich nicht grüßen gehört


----------



## wissefux (19. Oktober 2011)

Hopi schrieb:


> Möchtest Du auch noch ein Körbchen für den Lenker



ne, gepäckträger reicht


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. Oktober 2011)

wissefux schrieb:


> ne, gepäckträger reicht



 Gepäckträger  und Ortlieb-Satteltaschen sind ideal für so ein Arbeitstier.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (19. Oktober 2011)

wissefux schrieb:


> ne, gepäckträger reicht



wobei das Teil da dran nur 10kg trägt...mir würde das nicht reichen!
Aber den kann man ja austauschen 
So ein Gerät wäre mir auch lieber als meine Stadtschlampe, aber das wäre dann auch deutlich diebstahl-gefährdeter hier in der Stadt...

Aber Naben-schaltung + Dynamo fürs Licht...das hätte was


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (19. Oktober 2011)

wissefux schrieb:


> ich glaub, mich hats erwischt
> 
> das hier könnte im nächsten frühjahr meinen fuhrpark erweitern ...
> 
> fehlt zum perfekten arbeitstier eigentlich nur noch ne federgabel. zur not muß es halt ohne gehen ...


Infiziert!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



 You can never be to specialized!


----------



## wissefux (19. Oktober 2011)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Infiziert!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



vorsicht, hab ne ärztin daheim. die heilt mich meistens  . weshalb ich immer noch keine lupine mein eigen nennen darf


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. Oktober 2011)

Gedenket der armen, durch den ehelichen Güterstand der Zugewinngemeinschaft finanziell kastrierten Männer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. Oktober 2011)

... genug gedacht 

Gute Nacht


----------



## mzaskar (19. Oktober 2011)

Moin


----------



## wissefux (20. Oktober 2011)

jetzt ist moin  und es ist richtig frisch draussen. da ich heute chauffeur bin, nehm ich das 4 rädrig geschlossene ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. Oktober 2011)

Moin 

Ich glaub' ich penn' nochmal 'nen halbe Stündchen, bevor ich entscheide, ob zwei- oder vierrädrig


----------



## mzaskar (20. Oktober 2011)

Vierrädrig  moin heute mal verschlafen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. Oktober 2011)

Nö - Zweirädrig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (20. Oktober 2011)

eis kratzen war heute angesagt, könnte also auch glatt sein ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. Oktober 2011)

Goil!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. Oktober 2011)

Trocken zweirädrig nach EB gelangt 

Regenradar mit Vorhersage ist wirklich eine goile Sache


----------



## Hopi (20. Oktober 2011)

wissefux schrieb:


> vielleicht bin ich auch noch taub, denn dich hab ich nicht grüßen gehört



Ich hab dich auch erst zu spät erkannt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. Oktober 2011)

Interessant, welche Diskussionen sich schon wieder auf Grund des tragischen Unfalles von Alfred entwickeln.


----------



## Hopi (20. Oktober 2011)

Diskussion? Wo, wie, warum.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. Oktober 2011)

Na nebenan


----------



## Hopi (20. Oktober 2011)

Das ist doch keine Diskussion  schau mal in den Ramsauer Fred  DASSSSSS ist eine Diskussion


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. Oktober 2011)

Ne lass' mal, ich krieg auch ohne KTWR Spass


----------



## Crazy-Racer (20. Oktober 2011)

Umfrage
Herzlichen Dank

 Wir bedanken uns bei Ihnen, dass Sie sich die Zeit genommen haben, an dieser Umfrage teilzunehmen. 
Sie sind ein Touren-Biker

Sie haben 25 Punkte erreicht. 
 Ihre Leidenschaft gilt dem Biken, der Natur und dem GipfelglÃ¼ck. Sie sind fit, trÃ¤umen vom Alpencross â oder von der Mittelgebirgstour. Und Sie benÃ¶tigen ein Fully, das alles mitmacht, ohne zu Ã¼berfordern: Ein 120-mm-Tourer ist Ihre Wahl!


Wer hÃ¤tte das gedacht 

(liebÃ¤ugle mit dem grÃ¼nen Canyon xc7.0...)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. Oktober 2011)

28 Punkte

... Sie sind ein All-Mountaineer!


----------



## karsten13 (20. Oktober 2011)

wahltho schrieb:


> 28 Punkte
> 
> ... Sie sind ein All-Mountaineer!



Huch! Gleiche Punktzahl wie der Fürst


----------



## --bikerider-- (20. Oktober 2011)

Sie haben 26 Punkte erreicht. 
Der Weg ist Ihr Ziel! Und für einen Bilderbuch-Trail nehmen Sie bergauf Leiden gerne(!) in Kauf. Ihre Bike-Skills sind noch nicht perfekt, aber Sie laben sich an den Fortschritten. Dafür ist ein robuster Allrounder Pflicht, Sie sind ein All-Mountaineer!


geeenau!


----------



## wissefux (20. Oktober 2011)

25, wie de crazy ...


----------



## Hopi (20. Oktober 2011)

35


----------



## ratte (20. Oktober 2011)

Einen mehr.


----------



## Hopi (20. Oktober 2011)

ratte schrieb:


> Einen mehr.



streber


----------



## ratte (20. Oktober 2011)

Sei froh, dass ich so ein Steber bin und ab und an auch für andere denke...


----------



## Hopi (20. Oktober 2011)

ja ja, ist ja schon gut, Du darfst mich kraulen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ratte (20. Oktober 2011)

Hmmm, wäre ich nicht eigentlich dran mit gehrault werden? Nicht?
Moment, gib mir nochmal Dein Handy, ich muss da gerade mal wo anrufen....


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. Oktober 2011)

Ach ist das schön, dieses junge Eheglück 

Ich hab dann auf dem Heimweg wieder noch einen kleinen Schlenker über Hofheim, Gundelhardt, Staufen, etc. gemacht


----------



## mzaskar (20. Oktober 2011)

Wir bedanken uns bei Ihnen, dass Sie sich die Zeit genommen haben, an dieser Umfrage teilzunehmen.
Sind ein All-Mountain-Biker
Sie haben 33 Punkte erreicht. 
Der Weg ist Ihr Ziel! Und für einen Bilderbuch-Trail nehmen Sie bergauf Leiden gerne(!) in Kauf. Ihre Bike-Skills sind noch nicht perfekt, aber Sie laben sich an den Fortschritten. Dafür ist ein robuster Allrounder Pflicht, Sie sind ein All-Mountaineer!


----------



## wissefux (21. Oktober 2011)

moin. kalt.


----------



## --bikerider-- (21. Oktober 2011)

moin


----------



## wissefux (21. Oktober 2011)

autos gefroren, straße aber trocken ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. Oktober 2011)

Moin 

Wie immer die schwierigen Fragen des Lebens: Zwei- oder Vierradspass?   

... ich glaub auch heute wieder Zweiradspass


----------



## wissefux (21. Oktober 2011)

hauptsache spass


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. Oktober 2011)

Gib Gas ich will Spass !!!   

Die zweirädrige Fahrt war angenehm.

Auf des Fürsten Hügel war es nur leicht diesig, aber je weiter der Fürst sich in die Niederunge begab, desto nebliger und somit auch feuchter wurde es


----------



## wissefux (21. Oktober 2011)

deshalb sitzen ja fürsten schon seit uhrzeiten erhöht


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. Oktober 2011)

Naja die Sicht aus des Fürsten Hochsitz im 18. Stock in EB ist zur Zeit aber auch leicht vernebelt


----------



## mzaskar (21. Oktober 2011)

alles eine Frage der Höhe


----------



## mzaskar (21. Oktober 2011)

Achja, heute geht es mal wieder in den nördl. grossen Kanton, in der Heimat nach dem Rechten sehen  Ob mit oder ohne Ross ist noch offen  Wetter soll ja gut werden, vielleicht mit und es reicht für eine kleine tour am Nachmittag ..... Aber naja mal sehen was geht ....


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. Oktober 2011)

mzaskar schrieb:


> alles eine Frage der Höhe



Wem sagst Du das, als Fürst weiss ich natürlich, wie es oben aussieht. Da ist es eher ein Problem, sich in die Niederungen zu begeben


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. Oktober 2011)

mzaskar schrieb:


> ... in der Heimat nach dem Rechten sehen



Warum schaust Du zur Abwechslung nicht mal nach dem Linken?


----------



## wissefux (21. Oktober 2011)

wissefux schrieb:


> ich glaub, mich hats erwischt
> 
> das hier könnte im nächsten frühjahr meinen fuhrpark erweitern ...



 reserviert  lieferung wahrscheinlich ende märz. passt perfekt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. Oktober 2011)

Glühstrumpf nur neuen Alltagsschlampe  

Wie gesagt: Ich habe einen Gepäckträger in Kombination mit Ortliebs an meinem Delite Grey auch immer sehr genossen, weil man dann einfach mal den Rücken frei hat


----------



## wissefux (21. Oktober 2011)

habe derzeit ein trelock bügelschloss montiert, welches auch als gepäckträger fungiert. darauf kommt mein deuter transalp 30 und gut ist. rücken frei will ich nämlich am liebsten immer haben 
aber vielleicht wäwren packtaschen von ortlieb dann auch net schlecht ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. Oktober 2011)

wissefux schrieb:


> aber vielleicht wäwren packtaschen von ortlieb dann auch net schlecht ...



Die Dinger habe ich an meinen Alltags-/Tourenschlampen seit 1995 im Einsatz. Sind unverwüstlich, absolut wasserdicht, einfach perfekt. Ich kann Dir zum Testen mal eine Ausleihen. Ich habe mehrere Sätze davon.


----------



## wissefux (21. Oktober 2011)

wahltho schrieb:


> Die Dinger habe ich an meinen Alltags-/Tourenschlampen seit 1995 im Einsatz. Sind unverwüstlich, absolut wasserdicht, einfach perfekt. Ich kann Dir zum Testen mal eine Ausleihen. Ich habe mehrere Sätze davon.



klint gut  können wir dann gerne mal ende märz probieren, ob die dann an dem filigran wirkenden gepäckträger des source 11 dran passen. hoffentlich denke ich solange dran


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. Oktober 2011)

Das wird schon passen 

Setz Dir einfach eine Erinnerung auf Deinem IFon mit der neuen Erinnerungsfunktion von iOS 5.0


----------



## wissefux (21. Oktober 2011)

wahltho schrieb:


> Setz Dir einfach eine Erinnerung auf Deinem IFon mit der neuen Erinnerungsfunktion von iOS 5.0



done  wobei ich den unterschied zwischen termin-erinnerung via kalender und erinnerung via erinnerung noch nicht kapiert habe ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. Oktober 2011)

Die Terminerinnerung erinnert Dich an einen Termin, den du im Kalender eingetragen hast.

Die neue Erinnerungsfunktion ist völlig unabhäng davon. Damit kannst Du Dich zeit- oder sogar ortsabhängig (!!!) an etwas erinnern lassen.

Also z.b. Wenn ich das nächste mal beim Thai bin, erinnere mich daran, die Satteltasche beim Fürsten abzuholen.


----------



## wissefux (21. Oktober 2011)

wahltho schrieb:


> Also z.b. Wenn ich das nächste mal beim Thai bin, erinnere mich daran, die Satteltasche beim Fürsten abzuholen.



das wäre in diesem fall wohl eher ungünstig, da wir eh selten asiatisch essen und das letzte mal uns der thai nicht mehr so gefallen hat.

es sei denn, die erinnerung poppt auch auf, wenn man gegenüber tankt oder nur dran vorbeifährt. dann wiederum würde die erinnerung viel zu früh kommen.

gibt sicher aber auch sinnvolle anwendung für eine ortsabhängige erinnerung.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. Oktober 2011)

wissefux schrieb:


> das wäre in diesem fall wohl eher ungünstig, da wir eh selten asiatisch essen und das letzte mal uns der thai nicht mehr so gefallen hat.



War ja nur als Beispiel gemeint 



wissefux schrieb:


> es sei denn, die erinnerung poppt auch auf, wenn man gegenüber tankt oder nur dran vorbeifährt. dann wiederum würde die erinnerung viel zu früh kommen.



Würde mich auch interessieren, wäre  wenn Du das mal testen könntest 



wissefux schrieb:


> gibt sicher aber auch sinnvolle anwendung für eine ortsabhängige erinnerung.



 Das denke ich auch.

Leider fehlt noch eine Wiederholungsfunktion für regelmässige Erinnerungen, z.b. Stelle jeden Montag um 07:00 Uhr die Mülltonne raus. Das muss man weiterhin über iCal machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (21. Oktober 2011)

Wie ist denn das mit SIRA,wenn man z.b. im Schlaf redet


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. Oktober 2011)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Wie ist denn das mit *SIRA*,wenn man z.b. im Schlaf redet



Die Dame heisst SIRI - Nicht, dass Du in ein Fettnäpfchen trittst, Damen sind da manchmal etwas empfindlich 

Wäre interessant zu wissen 

... um das zu testen, müsstest Du aber in der Lage sein, den Home-Button im Schlaf zu finden


----------



## mzaskar (21. Oktober 2011)

Bei Sarah den Home-Button im Schlaf zu finden ist bestimmt einfacher


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. Oktober 2011)

Wer bitte ist Sarah?


----------



## mzaskar (21. Oktober 2011)

uuups


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. Oktober 2011)

Und wo bitte befindet sich der Home-Button von Sarah


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (21. Oktober 2011)

hmmm, der findet sich schon


----------



## mzaskar (21. Oktober 2011)

Es gib da mehere zum ausprobieren


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. Oktober 2011)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Es gib da meh*r*ere zum ausprobieren



Knöpfe oder Sarahs?


----------



## mzaskar (21. Oktober 2011)

so oder so


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. Oktober 2011)

so, so


----------



## wissefux (21. Oktober 2011)

wahltho schrieb:


> Leider fehlt noch eine Wiederholungsfunktion für regelmässige Erinnerungen, z.b. Stelle jeden Montag um 07:00 Uhr die Mülltonne raus. Das muss man weiterhin über iCal machen.



die gibt es, zumindest bei normalen erinnerungen ohne ort 

blöd ist nur, um den ort bamboo house eingeben zu können, müßte ich den in meinen kontakten gespeichert haben oder es direkt vor ort einrichten. hier fehlt definitiv die funktion, einen ort via maps oder so bestimmen zu können 

und nun back to sarah, ist irgendwie interessanter. g-punkt bei ner frau zu finden ist ja schon lange kein thema mehr, aber der home-button ist mal ein ganz anderes kaliber


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. Oktober 2011)

wissefux schrieb:


> die gibt es, zumindest bei normalen erinnerungen ohne ort



 Dann muss ich nochmal auf die Suche gehen 

Wie gewohnt gab es dann noch auf dem Rückweg einen schönen Schlenker durch den Wald


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. Oktober 2011)

wissefux schrieb:


> ... und nun back to sarah, ist irgendwie interessanter. g-punkt bei ner frau zu finden ist ja schon lange kein thema mehr, aber der home-button ist mal ein ganz anderes kaliber



Mir fallen da zumindest noch zwei andere Knöpfe ein, aber den Home-Button kenne ich auch noch nicht


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. Oktober 2011)

wissefux schrieb:


> die gibt es, zumindest bei normalen erinnerungen ohne ort



 Hab's gefunden - Man musste erst "Erinnerung zu einer bestimmten Zeit" aktivieren. Dann ist die Wiederholoption verfügbar.

Das mit den Adressen für eine Ortserinnerung sollte bei mir i.d.R. kein Problem sein, da ich als Pedant einen topgepflegten Terminkalender habe


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. Oktober 2011)

Moin Moin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (22. Oktober 2011)

ja moin


----------



## mzaskar (22. Oktober 2011)

Tach, und gefunden


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. Oktober 2011)

1. Post vom neuen Multimedia Mac Mini an der A/V-Anlage im Wohnzimmer


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. Oktober 2011)

... Und schon wieder GN8


----------



## wissefux (23. Oktober 2011)

moin. sach ma, wahltho, was von apple hast du inzwischen noch nicht 

welche hoheitlichen aufgaben darf jetzt der mac mini im hause erledigen 
bist du eigentlich in der icloud  ich ja, aber noch sehr reserviert mit wenigen optionen ...


----------



## wissefux (23. Oktober 2011)

ach so, ziemlich  outside 

vielleicht sollt ich so langsam mal die spikes auf die alte stadtschlampe ziehen ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. Oktober 2011)

moin 

Hab' gestern irgendwo gelesen, dass einige Wetterfrösche ab Ende November einen sehr kalten, schneereichen, dreimonatigen Winter erwarten


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. Oktober 2011)

wissefux schrieb:


> bist du eigentlich in der icloud  i



 Klar - A. und ich nutzen die iCloud komplett, inklusive Fotostreaming & Kalender-Sharing.

... ich hatte ja schon Mobileme


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. Oktober 2011)

wissefux schrieb:


> vielleicht sollt ich so langsam mal die spikes auf die alte stadtschlampe ziehen ...



Die Spikes sind schon auf dem Reservelaufradsatz montiert. Auf Grund meines Bike-Baukastensystems kann ich jedes unserer Bikes (bis auf mein FR w/ Steckachse vorne) in fünf Minuten mit Spike-Reifen ausstatten.

Im Sommer hatte ich mir nochmal einen zwei zusätzliche Spike-Reifen als Reserve gekauft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (23. Oktober 2011)

wahltho schrieb:


> moin
> 
> Hab' gestern irgendwo gelesen, dass einige Wetterfrösche ab Ende November einen sehr kalten, schneereichen, dreimonatigen Winter erwarten



dito, hab ich auch gelesen. hoffe ja nur, dass mein carport noch rechtzeitig vor dem 1. schnee aufgebaut wird ...



wahltho schrieb:


> Klar - A. und ich nutzen die iCloud komplett, inklusive Fotostreaming & Kalender-Sharing.
> 
> ... ich hatte ja schon Mobileme



trau mich irgendwie nicht so richtig. wer außer mir guckt dann in die daten 



wahltho schrieb:


> Die Spikes sind schon auf dem Reservelaufradsatz montiert. Auf Grund meines Bike-Baukastensystems kann ich jedes unserer Bikes (bis auf mein FR w/ Steckachse vorne) in fünf Minuten mit Spike-Reifen ausstatten.



r-lrs ist durchaus sinnvoll . fürs s11 durchaus ne überlegung wert. nur diesen auch mit nabenschaltung und nabendynamo analog dem original auszustatten geht schon gut ins geld. luxus eben, den sich ein untertan am ende dann doch nicht leisten kann  oder darf


----------



## wissefux (23. Oktober 2011)

wahltho schrieb:


> Die Spikes sind schon auf dem Reservelaufradsatz montiert. Auf Grund meines Bike-Baukastensystems kann ich jedes unserer Bikes (bis auf mein FR w/ Steckachse vorne) in fünf Minuten mit Spike-Reifen ausstatten.



alle zusammen gleichzeitig   oder *wahl*weise jeweils eines


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. Oktober 2011)

Wahlweise jeweils Eines 

Deshalb habe ich ja sieben Speedhubs und 6 Zweiräder


----------



## wissefux (23. Oktober 2011)

wahltho schrieb:


> Wahlweise jeweils Eines
> 
> Deshalb habe ich ja sieben Speedhubs und 6 Zweiräder



also noch ausbaufähig 
... und es fehlen noch diverse lrs´ für unterschiedliche bedingungen wie matsch, furztrocken oder purer asphalt


----------



## Crazy-Racer (23. Oktober 2011)

wissefux schrieb:


> also noch ausbaufähig
> ... und es fehlen noch diverse lrs´ für unterschiedliche bedingungen wie matsch, furztrocken oder purer asphalt



Alternativ kann man ja für jeden Untergrund einfach ein passendes Bike parat halten  das ist dann noch weniger Zeitaufwand, ganz spontan im Bike-Keller entscheiden was man fährt, ganz ohne Aufwendig den LRS zu wechseln


----------



## wissefux (23. Oktober 2011)

ja, aber bitte immer exakt das gleiche bike mit lediglich anderer bereifung 

also 4 schnelle race-hardtails, 4 race-fullys, 4 all mountains, 4 tourer, 4 downhiller und 2 stadtschlampen ...

dem generellen einsatzzweck sollte man losgelöst vom untergrund ja schließlich auch beachtung schenken ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ratte (23. Oktober 2011)

Und bei zwei Bikern im Hause das Ganze dann bitte noch mal zwei...


----------



## --bikerider-- (23. Oktober 2011)

war heute nicht einmal draußen!

irgendwie überhaupt keine Motivation gehabt....


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. Oktober 2011)

Klingt fast wie 'nen Schuhschrankproblem bei der holden Weiblichkeit  

Ich habe jedenfalls eigentlich keinen Platz mehr im Fahrradkeller 

... obwohl: Im kommenden Frühjahr könnte ich eventuell nochmal schwach werden und Nicolai/Rohloff love:  ) ausnahmsweise untreu werden: So ein Cannondale Scalpel Ultimate wäre noch was  

 A. und meine Wenigkeit haben heute eine schöne 2-Radrunde rund um Rossert & Fischbacherkopf etc., fern des herbstlichen Trubels, gedreht.


----------



## --bikerider-- (24. Oktober 2011)

erster,  moin!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. Oktober 2011)

zweiter, moin, moin!


----------



## Crazy-Racer (24. Oktober 2011)

dritter, moin!

So ein Cd ultimate kost ja nur schlappe 8000,-  schnäppchen 

@iggi: was war denn los? Das Wetter war doch perfekt!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. Oktober 2011)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> So ein Cd ultimate kost ja nur schlappe 8000,-  schnäppchen



Dafür ist es aber leicht und geht ab wie Sau


----------



## mzaskar (24. Oktober 2011)

Moinsen 

soll es auch rosa werden


----------



## wissefux (24. Oktober 2011)

moin moin moin moin moin

das passiert mir nur an frei-tagen, so wie heute


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. Oktober 2011)

Die zweirädrige Fahrt nach EB war wiederum sehr angenehm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (24. Oktober 2011)

sach mal, fürst wahltho, was mach ich bei icloud falsch ...

habe im iphone einen neuen termin eingestellt und sowohl im iphone als auch am mac die option kalender aktiviert. sollte es jetzt nicht so sein, dass sich beide kalender automatisch abgleichen, wenn ich im w-lan bereich bin 
passieren tut sich nix, der neue termin erscheint einfach nicht im ical auf dem mac


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. Oktober 2011)

Schau mal nach, ob es auf dem Mac und im iphone wirklich die gleichen Kalender aus der iCloud sind.

Die Synchronisation funktioniert übrigens immer, also auch über 3G und nicht nur im WLAN.

Fotostream synchronisiert nur im WLAN.


----------



## wissefux (24. Oktober 2011)

kalender sind die gleichen. habs schon wechselseitig probiert, aber es passiert nix. jetzt hängt alles erst mal am kabel und danach probier ich es nochmal mit der wolke ...


----------



## wissefux (24. Oktober 2011)

geht sich nix. am mac steht auch nur was von lokalen kalendern in ical. unter veröffentlichen gibts im grunde nur die möglichkeit eines mobileme accounts. den hab ich nicht. dachte aber, dass icloud das mobileme ersetzt und man mit dem icloud zugang reinkommt ... aber nix da ...

wenn ich das kabel anschließe, hab ich auf dem iphone alle termine gedoppelt, wenn ich die vom mac anzeigen lasse. umgekehrt funktioniert der abgleich aber nicht, daß heißt sämtliche nur im iphone vorhandenen termine erscheinen nicht auf dem mac


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. Oktober 2011)

wissefux schrieb:


> geht sich nix. am mac steht auch nur was von lokalen kalendern in ical. unter veröffentlichen gibts im grunde nur die möglichkeit eines mobileme accounts.



Lion auf 10.7.2 updaten, dann steht die icloud zur Verfügung und die musst Du dann auch auf dem Mac aktiveren, dann geht's.


----------



## wissefux (24. Oktober 2011)

wahltho schrieb:


> Lion auf 10.7.2 updaten, dann steht die icloud zur Verfügung und die musst Du dann auch auf dem Mac aktiveren, dann geht's.



up to date war ich  was fehlte war ein extra icloud account auf dem mac. jetzt funzt alles wie es soll. so isses perfekt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. Oktober 2011)

Das geht auch problemlos auf mehreren Macs. Dadurch hat meine seine Informationen (Adressbuch, Kalender, Lesezeichen, etc.) überall in sync.

Bei mir ist das zum Beispiel auf meinem Macbook Air, Almuts Macbook Pro (da habe ich noch mein altes Account) und dem Multimedia Mac Mini im Wohnzimmer der Fall).

Kalenderfreigabe + Einladungen funktionieren auch perfekt


----------



## mzaskar (24. Oktober 2011)

macmania


sach mal 4s vs 4 lohnt upgrade?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. Oktober 2011)

Ich hab' mir, wie bereits geschrieben, das 4S ja w/ der 64GB geholt, damit ich bei meiner Musiksammlung nicht mehr selektieren muss. A. hatte Anspruch auf ein vergünstigtes Handy bei VF und ein iPhone 4S für 262 Euro ist ein Schnäppchen. Für das alte iPhone 4 bekommt man im Verkauf noch mehr raus.

Die Spracherkennung ist noch ganz nett, weil man dann SMS- und Mail-Texte nicht mehr tippen muss.

Siri nutze ich eigentlich gar nicht.

Da ich auf dem iPhone auch wenig Spiele, nützt mir der schnellere Prozessor nicht so viel.

Das Display-Mirroring mit Apple TV ist ganz nett, aber eher eine Spielerei.

Die übrigen Features hängen eher am iOS 5 und sind auch mit 'nem normalen iPhone verfügbar.

Ich denke, jeder muss das für sich entscheiden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (24. Oktober 2011)

habe mir eins bestellt

grund .... Home button streikt ab und an mal
Musiksammlung grösser daher auch 64 GB 

348 CHF mit neuem Vertrag ..... zu verbesserten Konditionen, Sprich anrufe ins Ausland incl. (300 min), Unlimited daten volumen, unlimited SMS ins in und Ausland (nutze ich sehr viel) und das ganze für weniger als ich jetzt im durchschnitt zahle.

So dann bin ich ja mal gespannt wenn es kommt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. Oktober 2011)

mzaskar schrieb:


> ... Unlimited daten volumen, ...



Was heisst "Unlimited" ? - UMTS-Datentarife haben eigentlich immer ein Limit, bei dessen Überschreiten auf GPRS gedrosselt wird. Bei unseren VF-Flatrate-Tarifen liegt das Limit bei 1 Gig/Monat (was aber für ein Smartphone mehr als ausreichend ist).

Ich werde mich gleich mal wieder alleine in den Wald aufmachen


----------



## mzaskar (24. Oktober 2011)

Gedrosselt ja, zahlen nein


----------



## mzaskar (24. Oktober 2011)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Gedrosselt ja, zahlen nein



Gedrosselt wird ab 2Gb. Ungedrosselt kostet 60CHF MEHR 

da di CH Tarife eh schon sehr teuer sind lass ich dass


----------



## mzaskar (24. Oktober 2011)

wahltho schrieb:


> Was heisst "Unlimited" ? - UMTS-Datentarife haben eigentlich immer ein Limit, bei dessen Überschreiten auf GPRS gedrosselt wird. Bei unseren VF-Flatrate-Tarifen liegt das Limit bei 1 Gig/Monat (was aber für ein Smartphone mehr als ausreichend ist).
> 
> Ich werde mich gleich mal wieder alleine in den Wald aufmachen



Mir ging es un die SMS flat und die telefonflat und die 300 min nach Europa


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. Oktober 2011)

... war schon klar, hat mich nur interessiert, wie das in CH läuft. 

 Zurück aus dem Wald - Schee war's


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. Oktober 2011)

mzaskar schrieb:


> grund .... Home button streikt ab und an mal



By the way: Das kann man wohl relativ leicht selbst reparieren.

Ich habe letztens auch mal Eines der beiden alten 4er aufgeschraubt: Batteriewechsel ist 'nee Sach von fünf Minuten.

Die 64gig Version solltest Du eigentlich recht schnell bekommen, die wird anscheinend vergleichsweise nicht so oft bestellt.

Gute Nacht


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. Oktober 2011)

... und schon wieder Moin


----------



## wissefux (25. Oktober 2011)

moin moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. Oktober 2011)

Die zweirädrige Fahrt nach EB war wiederum sehr angenehm. Es war wärmer als gestern morgen.

Und hier die Antwort auf eine Frage, die mich auch immer wieder beschäftigt hat, wenn mir eine Joggerin im Wald entgegen gekommen ist


----------



## viergewinnt (25. Oktober 2011)

wahltho schrieb:


> Und hier die Antwort auf eine Frage, die mich auch immer wieder beschäftigt hat, wenn mir eine Joggerin im Wald entgegen gekommen ist



ROFL.... dann ist ja jetzt einiges klar, was ich aber echt nicht wußte:

Für Sportlerinnen, die ihre Herzfrequenz kontrollieren möchten, gibt es spezielle Pulsschlag-Sport-BHs.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. Oktober 2011)

viergewinnt schrieb:


> Für Sportlerinnen, die ihre Herzfrequenz kontrollieren möchten, gibt es spezielle Pulsschlag-Sport-BHs.



 Yepp - es gibt Sport-BHs mit Kontakten für Polar Pulssensoren. Meine Göttergattin hat solche Dinger (ich meine jetzt natürlich die BHs  )

Ich habe Sportunterhemden von Adidas, die Kontakte für die Polarsensoren haben.


----------



## wissefux (25. Oktober 2011)

... und ich nehm den brustgurt als kontakt direkt auf der haut


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. Oktober 2011)

Wiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiieeeeeeeeeee langweilig   

Ich hätte noch dazu schreiben sollen, dass die Qualität der Adidas-Sportunterhemden sehr, sehr gut ist.

Die Kontaktfreudigkeit der Hautsensoren ist allerdings nicht so gut, wie beim Originalpulsgurt. Deshalb nehme ich oft trotzdem den Originalpulsgurt


----------



## mzaskar (25. Oktober 2011)

ihr seit ja mal sooooooo was von ...... Ich will es gar nicht sagen 

unterhaltet euch über die neusten unterhemden  

Und wen interessieren den schon Pulswerte  die werden doch völlig überbewertet


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. Oktober 2011)

... das würde ich gerade an Deiner Stelle so nicht sagen 

 Zurück aus dem Wald von einer schönen, besinnlichen, einsamen, trailigen Runde


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (25. Oktober 2011)

Paperlafax


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. Oktober 2011)

Gute Nacht


----------



## wissefux (26. Oktober 2011)

moin!


----------



## mzaskar (26. Oktober 2011)

Tach und einen wunderschönen Guten Morgen in den grossen, nördlichen Kanton


----------



## wissefux (26. Oktober 2011)

so, jetzt hab ich auch die ortserinnerung erfolgreich getestet 
hab mich zwar gewundert, warum mein telefon plötzlich piepst, nachdem ich ein paar minuten im büro war, aber dann fiel es mir wieder ein


----------



## mzaskar (26. Oktober 2011)

an was hat es dich erinnert  ans Arbeiten


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. Oktober 2011)

... doch wohl noch nicht gleich an so harte Dinge so früh morgens 

Apropos: Moin


----------



## wissefux (26. Oktober 2011)

mzaskar schrieb:


> an was hat es dich erinnert  ans Arbeiten



ja leider  aber dazu hätte es die funktion nicht gebraucht


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. Oktober 2011)

Heute ist doch schon Mittwoch - Warum fängst Du denn heute noch mit dem Arbeiten an, das lohnt sich doch gar nicht mehr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. Oktober 2011)

wahltho schrieb:


> Die zweirädrige Fahrt nach EB war wiederum sehr angenehm.



dito


----------



## Crazy-Racer (26. Oktober 2011)

n'Abend


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. Oktober 2011)

N'Abend!



wahltho schrieb:


> Zurück aus dem Wald von einer schönen, besinnlichen, einsamen, trailigen Runde



 Dito - Es war wiederum sehr schön, Solo Nightrides sind einfach goil 

Ich verstehe echt nicht, warum hier Einige schon jetzt auf Flughafenrunden umsteigen wollen


----------



## wissefux (26. Oktober 2011)

will ja auch mal nightriden und warte nur noch aufs weihnachtsgeld ...

dann stellt sich die frage : piko oder wilma oder was anderes ? max. 500 euronen würde ich investieren wollen. mal schauen, ob ich mich diesen winter zu dieser investition durchringen kann ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. Oktober 2011)

Ich könnte Dir zum Antasten mal meine Tesla ausleihen. Ich brauche zur Zeit nur die Big Betty.

Gute Nacht


----------



## wissefux (26. Oktober 2011)

darauf würde ich doch gerne mal zurückkommen 

wie dunkel muß es denn werden, dass du die tesla noch zusätzlich zur betty nimmst 

tesla wird wohl nicht mehr gebaut und wurde wohl von der piko abgelöst ... wenn mir das licht reicht, dürfte auch die piko reichen ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (26. Oktober 2011)

gn8


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. Oktober 2011)

wissefux schrieb:


> du die tesla noch zusätzlich zur betty nimmst



Die Big Betty ist für den Helm und die Tesla für den Lenker. Zur Zeit nehme ich am Lenker aber nur die kleinen Cateye-Lampen.

Wenn man Trails fährt sollte man aus Sicherheitsgründen eigentlich zwei unabhängige Lichtquellen haben - Für den Fall, das mal Eines plötzlich ausfällt.


----------



## mzaskar (26. Oktober 2011)

Ich mache es umgekehrt  

Aber jedem das seine  piko ist aber cool


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. Oktober 2011)

ich hab' hier neulich wieder Spinnentiere rumkrabbeln sehen  

Jetzt aber endgültig GN8


----------



## wissefux (27. Oktober 2011)

moin. ab ins dunkel der nacht ...


----------



## wissefux (27. Oktober 2011)

... und wieder ein *wenig* licht ins dunkel gebracht


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. Oktober 2011)

Moin 

Im Dunkeln lässt sich halt gut munkeln 

Morgens auf dem Weg nach EB nutze ich auch nur die Cateye am Lenker und eine Diodenrückleuchte. Die Lupine wird nur im Wald zum Einsatz gebracht


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. Oktober 2011)

So heute noch mal Zweirad- und Morgen dann mal wieder Vierradspass


----------



## wissefux (27. Oktober 2011)

wahltho schrieb:


> So heute noch mal Zweirad- und Morgen dann mal wieder Vierradspass



dito


----------



## wissefux (27. Oktober 2011)

wahltho schrieb:


> Morgens auf dem Weg nach EB nutze ich auch nur die Cateye am Lenker und eine Diodenrückleuchte. Die Lupine wird nur im Wald zum Einsatz gebracht



mangels einer klarglasbrille bin ich z.z. mit sonnenbrille auch im dunkeln unterwegs. ein wenig mehr licht könnte da echt nicht schaden  wenn das jetzt nicht ein schlagkräftiges argument für ne betty ist ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. Oktober 2011)

Ich bin zur Zeit schon nur noch mit Klarsichtbrille unterwegs (Oakley Half Jacket mit klaren Gläsern).

Die zweirädrige Fahrt nach EB war sehr angenehm


----------



## mzaskar (27. Oktober 2011)

Ihr Sportskanonen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. Oktober 2011)

Man kann bei Ebay anscheinend doch noch echte Schnäppchen machen. Mein Kollege Boris hat ein ca. 1 1/2-Jahre altes, absolut neuwertiges Rotwild Red 2 Extreme für wirklich ganz kleines Geld ersteigert.


----------



## mzaskar (27. Oktober 2011)

hmmm, vielleicht findest du ja auch ein c'Dale


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. Oktober 2011)

Ich werde mir das Rotwild auf jeden Fall mal ausleihen, macht von der Rahmenqualität her einen sehr guten Eindruck.

Jetzt geht es aber erstmal wieder alleine in den Wald


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. Oktober 2011)

wahltho schrieb:


> Jetzt geht es aber erstmal wieder alleine in den Wald



 Done - Schön war's.

In den ersten Tagen dieser Woche hat's somit schon wieder ca. 180km gegeben.

Morgen ist nach fünf Tagen Biken mal wieder Ruhetag und Vierradspass angesagt


----------



## wissefux (28. Oktober 2011)

moin.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. Oktober 2011)

moin moin.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. Oktober 2011)

Die vierrädrige Fahrt, oben ohne, nach EB war sehr angenehm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (28. Oktober 2011)

Moin tach und so weiter


----------



## Crazy-Racer (28. Oktober 2011)

morsche! 
Morgen ist Frei-Tag


----------



## viergewinnt (28. Oktober 2011)

Und Wettervorhersage super


----------



## mzaskar (28. Oktober 2011)

Bin gerade am ueberlegen ob eine Piko nicht eine gute Anscahffung wäre. Und zwar als Taschenlampe da kann man das Ding immer schnell vom Lenker nehmen .... vielleicht auch nicht


----------



## ratte (28. Oktober 2011)

So, und nun eine Woche voller Frei-tage...
...meine Rad sieht mich dann auch mal wieder.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. Oktober 2011)

... das freut sich bestimmt und das Wetter soll auch noch gut werden.

Morgen wird es wohl auch noch mal auf's Bike gehen, Sonntag gibt es anderweitige Verpflichtungen.

Gute Nacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (29. Oktober 2011)

moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. Oktober 2011)

wissefux schrieb:


> moin



dito


----------



## wissefux (29. Oktober 2011)

so, der erste schritt zu mehr sicht im dunkeln ist getan : klarglasbrille bestellt und sofort geliefert  amazon ist schon


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. Oktober 2011)

Ein kleiner Schnitt im Portemonnaie ein grosser Schritt für den Fux


----------



## mzaskar (29. Oktober 2011)

erste Metzgete überlebt


----------



## mzaskar (29. Oktober 2011)

einkaufen, Radputzen, und noch etwas die frische Luft geniessen


----------



## mzaskar (29. Oktober 2011)

mzaskar schrieb:


> einkaufen, Radputzen, und noch etwas die frische Luft geniessen



und "the Art of Flight" schauen, den mir eine liebe Person zum Geburtstag geschenkt hat


----------



## wissefux (29. Oktober 2011)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ein kleiner Schnitt im Portemonnaie ein grosser Schritt für den Fux



yep  jetzt fehlt noch eins, frei nach goethes letzten worten : " ... mehr licht ..."  das wird dann aber ein größerer schnitt in der geldbörse ...


----------



## wissefux (29. Oktober 2011)

mzaskar schrieb:


> und "the Art of Flight" schauen, den mir eine liebe Person zum Geburtstag geschenkt hat



wow  das war aber eine sehr liebe person ! hammer 

überleg mir schon, ob ich 10  vom lupine-budget abzweigen sollte ...


----------



## mzaskar (29. Oktober 2011)

Der Film kommt als Blueray und als DVD .... Und ist schlicht weg der Hammer 

Bilder, Musik, Stimmung alles passt einfach nur goil wie der Fürst zu sgen pflegt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. Oktober 2011)

... selbiger Fürst war dann heute doch nicht biken. Er verspürte irgendwie den leichten Anflug einer Erkältung & hat zudem diese Woche auch schon ein gar erklecklich Sportpensum absolviert.

Heute frönt er in erster Linie der Mac-Lust. Das Mittagsmahl hat er gemeinsam mit der Fürstin beim Thai eingenommen.

Gestern Abend wurde zum ersten Mal ein HD-Film via Apple TV ausgeliehen. Das hat perfekt funktioniert


----------



## wissefux (29. Oktober 2011)

wahltho schrieb:


> Gestern Abend wurde zum ersten Mal ein HD-Film via Apple TV ausgeliehen. Das hat perfekt funktioniert



meiner einer hat das mal mit qirocity über den bravia tv getestet. hd via wlan bei max. dsl 6000. hat super funktioniert. keine hänger im film wie anfänglich befürchtet. ebenfalls perfekt


----------



## wissefux (29. Oktober 2011)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Der Film kommt als Blueray und als DVD .... Und ist schlicht weg der Hammer
> 
> Bilder, Musik, Stimmung alles passt einfach nur goil wie der Fürst zu sgen pflegt



hmm, amazon hat es nur als dvd collectors kit für schlappe 32 euronen 
bei itunes in hd für 10. dann hab ich es mit 2,5 gb nur auf dem rechner. ne blu ray wär mir am liebsten ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. Oktober 2011)

wissefux schrieb:


> meiner einer hat das mal mit qirocity über den bravia tv getestet. hd via wlan bei max. dsl 6000. hat super funktioniert. keine hänger im film wie anfänglich befürchtet. ebenfalls perfekt



Ich hatte auch erst Bedenken, da wir auch nur DLS 6000 haben (mehr geht nicht).

Gestern gab es etwas Lustiges für die Fürstin, heute Abend eine Äktschen-Film für den Fürsten


----------



## ratte (29. Oktober 2011)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... selbiger Fürst war dann heute doch nicht biken.


Schade, es waren sehr angenehme Bedingungen, auch wenn es anfänglich heute ja etwas trübe war. Der Herbst hat ordentlich zugeschlagen, die Bäume schön gelb-rot und dann noch eine schöne Abendstimmung auf dem Feldberg. 
Aber wenn's schnüpfelt, dann ist mal Pause besser.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. Oktober 2011)

Ich finde es zur Zeit auch sehr stimmungsvoll im Walde 

Letzte Woche Abends auf der schwarzen Sau hat mich kurze Zeit eigene Fledermaus begleitet, die die vom Lichtschein der Big Betty angezogen wurde


----------



## karsten13 (29. Oktober 2011)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich finde es zur Zeit auch sehr stimmungsvoll im Walde



stimmt, heute am Zacken:












Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. Oktober 2011)

Auch ein lustiger Zeitvertreib: 

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CLFYvG6MsZU&feature=topvideos_entertainment"]Dragon 50cal Explosive Ammo!      - YouTube[/nomedia]

  

Was für Hirnis


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. Oktober 2011)

Hier mal zwei stimmungsvolle Herbstfotos, die ich vor ein paar Jahren gemacht habe:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. Oktober 2011)

Gute Nacht


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. Oktober 2011)

... und nicht vergessen, die Uhren eine Stunde zurückzustellen


----------



## wissefux (30. Oktober 2011)

yep, noch gut 2 h warten, dann darf man wieder umstellen  oder es geschieht noch ein wunder wie in russland und auch wir bleiben endgültig bei der sommerzeit 

ich sag dann auch mal gn8 ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. Oktober 2011)

Moin


----------



## wissefux (30. Oktober 2011)

moin. mist, die winterzeit hat doch wieder gewonnen ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. Oktober 2011)

wissefux schrieb:


> ...oder es geschieht noch ein wunder wie in Russland ...



Da gehen eher bald ganz die Lichter aus, so marode, wie das Land ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (30. Oktober 2011)

wahltho schrieb:


> *Da gehen eher bald ganz die Lichter aus*, so marode, wie das Land ist



... deshalb also der umstieg auf komplette sommerzeit. immer ne stunde länger hell. clever


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. Oktober 2011)

wissefux schrieb:


> ... deshalb also der umstieg auf komplette sommerzeit. immer ne stunde länger hell. clever



Irgendwie also doch ganz schön helle, diese Russen, wenn sie mal nicht gerade besoffen sind


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. Oktober 2011)

Neben flotten & schönen Zwei- und Vierrädern sind Uhren ja eine weitere Passion des Fürsten.

Im Kino Kelkheim gab es heute eine Matinée bei der der Film "Die Zeitmaschine" über das Leben und Werk von Helmut Sinn gezeigt wurde. Der alte Herr Herr Sinn, inzwischen 95 Jahre alt, war zugegen und hat hinterher noch eine kurze Rede gehalten und Fragen beantwortet.

Amüsant war die Antwort auf die Frage, warum eines seiner frühen Erfolgsmodelle, von der der Fürst auch ein Exemplar in seiner Sammlung hat, die Bezeichnung "103" trägt:

Dies resultiert aus der frühen & festen Absicht des alten Herr Sinn, mindestens 103 Jahre alte zu werden, um so den inter-familiären Rekord zweier Tanten, die jeweils 101 und 102 Jahre alt geworden sind, einzustellen.


----------



## mzaskar (30. Oktober 2011)

Dann drücken wir mal die Daumen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. Oktober 2011)

M.E. hat die Calendar App von iOS 5.0 einen kleinen Bug in Zusammenhang mit der Zeitumstellung:

Die schwarze Linie mit dem roten Punkt auf der linken Seite, die die aktuelle Uhrzeit anzeigt, zeigt immer noch die Sommerzeit an. Die Erinnerungen werden korrekt gemäß Winterzeit ausgelöst, lediglich die Anzeige der aktuellen Uhrzeit in der Calendar App ist falsch. Ansonsten zeigt das iPhone die aktuelle Winterzeit korrekt an. Dies Phänomen tritt gleichermaßen auf meinem iPhone 4s, meinem iPad 2 und dem iPhone 4 meines Filius auf Reboot hilft auch nicht.


----------



## mzaskar (30. Oktober 2011)

Stimmt 

Zurück von einer schönen Herbstrunde  durch den schönen Sihlwald


----------



## wissefux (30. Oktober 2011)

da hätte der herr fürst grade mal die lampe bei mir in den briefkasten werfen können 
andererseits bin ich grad mal wieder in fbh und fahre zum x. ten mal heute an des fürsten residenz bald vorbei ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. Oktober 2011)

Hab ich leider heute morgen nicht dran gedacht und heute nachmittag war ich selbst unterwegs.


----------



## wissefux (30. Oktober 2011)

wie wäre es mit einer gemeinsamen nachtfahrt am dienstag ? um 17 uhr bin ich beim dentisten, aber danach könnte es klappen ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. Oktober 2011)

Können wir mal ins Auge fassen 

Es gibt ja krasse News vom Kollegen WM, der hat mich gerade angerufen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ratte (30. Oktober 2011)

> Es gibt ja krasse News vom Kollegen WM


Wenn Du von dem redest, was ich auf anderem Wege mitbekommen habe, in der Tat.


----------



## wissefux (30. Oktober 2011)

erzähl, wenn du darfst. notfalls per pm


----------



## wissefux (30. Oktober 2011)

oh mann, wie soll ich jetzt schlafen, unwissend wie ich bin


----------



## wissefux (30. Oktober 2011)

ok. wm ist jetzt rennradler mangels bergen ...
oder er ist wieder zurück im taunus ...
oder verheiratet und wird papa ...
... er hat sich ein ordentliches bike gekauft ...


----------



## wissefux (30. Oktober 2011)

ok, jetzt kann ich in die heia 

gn8


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. Oktober 2011)

wissefux schrieb:


> erzähl, wenn du darfst. notfalls per pm



Lt. WM himself hast Du ihm sogar dazu gratuliert 

Gute Nacht


----------



## wissefux (31. Oktober 2011)

ja, inzwischen hab ich das 
moin moin. 1. test der neuen klarglasbrille steht nun an. bei milden temperaturen ...


----------



## wissefux (31. Oktober 2011)

wissefux schrieb:


> ... 1. test der neuen klarglasbrille steht nun an. bei milden temperaturen ...



ein satz mit "x" ...

beste bedingungen : sackdunkel und mild genug für kurze hosen 
doch dann versagt erneut meine sigma power led  zum einen hat sie in letzter zeit wieder vermehrt wackelkontakt an der steckverbindung und heute war sie plötzlich derart locker am lenker, daß sie ständig runterklappte. keine ahnung, woher das auf einmal kommt. es  mich auf und :kotz: mich an. also nach gut 300 m rumgedreht, umgezogen und ab ins auto ...


----------



## mzaskar (31. Oktober 2011)

Moinmoin....... 

Ich sag nur Lupine 

Bin heute leider wieder in meheren Gebäuden unterwegs, daher ist 2rad leider raus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (31. Oktober 2011)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Ich sag nur Lupine



ja ja ja. in 4 wochen gibts erst richtig kohle für sowas. morgen wird vielleicht getestet . dann seh ich mal live den unterschiede zwischen betty + der tesla (die ja in etwa mit der piko vergleichbar ist, wohl nur etwas spottiger ...)


----------



## mzaskar (31. Oktober 2011)

Fahre Tesla und Wilma ..... Für die Stadt nehme ich die uralt Nightmare.. 

Dieses jahr gibt es vielleicht noch einen grossen Akku....


----------



## Deleted 68955 (31. Oktober 2011)

Moin


----------



## mzaskar (31. Oktober 2011)

AmPoPo, heute stimmt die Zeitlinie im Kalender


----------



## wissefux (31. Oktober 2011)

stimmt, aber die ansicht nutze ich eigentlich eh nie ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (31. Oktober 2011)

mzaskar schrieb:


> AmPoPo, heute stimmt die Zeitlinie im Kalender



 Super - die Tagesansicht nutze ich sehr häufig und die falsche Zeitlinie hätte mich andauernd verwirrt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (31. Oktober 2011)

Eine Lupine macht eigentlich nur Sinn für anspruchsvolle Sachen im Wald.

Für den Weg zur Arbeit über Strasse, Rad- und Feldwege reichen die Diodenleuchten von Cateye völlig aus. Die sind günstig, halten mit den vier Batterien sehr lange und mit einem Klick schnell montiert.

Die Lupines nehme ich wirklich nur mit, wenn ich weiss, dass es in den Wald geht.

Den grossen Flaschenakku kann man sich mit noch grösserer Kapazität als der Origininalakku von Lupine leicht selbst basteln. Die originalen Lupineflaschen gibt es zu kaufen (z.b. bei HiBike). Da ist auch das Anschlusskabel dabei. Dann braucht man noch zwei passende Ersatz-Camcorder-Akkus und einen Lötkolben und man hat für weniger als die Hälfte des Preises einen besseren Akku als das Original von Lupine, den man mit dem Originalladegerät aufladen kann.

Ich habe einen grossen Originalakku (war im Set im der Big Betty) und  einen sehr grosse selbstgebauten Akku.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (31. Oktober 2011)

... und nicht vergessen: Im Strassenverkehr niemals die grossen Lupines auf voller Stärke verwenden, insb. am Helm, das ist echte Gefährdung des Strassenverkehrs!!!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (31. Oktober 2011)

So: Ich werde mich gleich mal zweirädrig nach EB aufmachen


----------



## Crazy-Racer (31. Oktober 2011)

morsche! Schee wars gestern aufm Feldi  wenn auch ziemlich neblig...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (31. Oktober 2011)

Die zweirädrige Fahrt nach EB war auch sehr angenehm 

Es war vergleichsweise milder, als in der Vorwoche.


----------



## wissefux (31. Oktober 2011)

wahltho schrieb:


> Die zweirädrige Fahrt nach EB war auch sehr angenehm
> 
> Es war vergleichsweise milder, als in der Vorwoche.



... und licht brauchste auch keines. zumindest die nächsten wochen um diese zeit


----------



## Deleted 68955 (31. Oktober 2011)

Ist nur umgekehrt: Jetzt brauche ich es Abends immer


----------



## Crazy-Racer (31. Oktober 2011)

Wir haben auch ein Herbstfoto von gestern


----------



## mzaskar (31. Oktober 2011)

scheeeennnn 


AmPoPo Lupine: Stimmt schon mit der cateye, aber die müsste ich mir Kaufen, oder zumindet noch einen extra Halter für meine alte  Daher Lupine ... da habe ich alles ...

Achja, ich bin übrigens am ueberlegen, Nachts aus dem Wald heraus zu bleiben wegen Wildschutz / Wildruhe .... Ich hatte am Freitag eine längere Diskussion mit einem Förster darüber und es scheint wirklich eine massive Störung für das Wild zu sein   Gerade in wildreichen Regionen wie z.B: der Sihlwald bei mir. Ich würde ja mal ein Diskussionsfred darübe aufmachen, aber denke mal nach 2 Seiten ist es wieder nur eine wüste Schimpferei


----------



## Deleted 68955 (31. Oktober 2011)

... lass' es lieber mit dem Fred


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (31. Oktober 2011)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Wir haben auch ein Herbstfoto von gestern



WAB! WAB! WAB!


----------



## mzaskar (31. Oktober 2011)

zweitaccount  ... Nein wie gesagt keine Lust auf wüste Beschimpfungen.....soll auch jeder für sich entscheiden 

Aber immerhin BergaufWAB


----------



## Deleted 68955 (31. Oktober 2011)

mzaskar schrieb:


> ...soll auch jeder für sich entscheiden



 Ebend - Deshalb geht es nachher wahrscheinlich auch wieder in den Wald


----------



## Crazy-Racer (31. Oktober 2011)

wahltho schrieb:


> WAB! WAB! WAB!



Die Bilder vom Trail sind verwackelt, es ist mir einfach nicht gelungen bei voller Fahrt auf dem Trail die Cam ruhig zu halten 
Wenn sich das Wetter noch eine Weile hält, gelobe ich Besserung


----------



## Deleted 68955 (31. Oktober 2011)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Die Bilder vom Trail sind verwackelt, es ist mir einfach nicht gelungen bei voller Fahrt auf dem Trail die Cam ruhig zu halten



Kann ja jeder behaupten!   

Schee war's alleine im Wald


----------



## mzaskar (31. Oktober 2011)

ich wünsche allen Plauschern eine angenehme Nachtruhe, schöne Träume, eine zufriedenen Schlaf und einen ungestörten Schlaf 

Ok der musste sein 

also guds Nächtle


----------



## wissefux (1. November 2011)

mist, schon wieder rum der schlaf. tach ist und deutlich frischer als gestern ... mal gucken, ob die sigma heute bis h. hält


----------



## wissefux (1. November 2011)

done.


----------



## mzaskar (1. November 2011)

Moin ich könnt eigentlich im Bett bleiben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. November 2011)

Moin 

 RAUS AUS DEN FEDERN, SCHLUSS MIT DEM LOTTERLEBEN !!!!


----------



## wissefux (1. November 2011)

sagt der, der zuletzt rausgekrochen kommt


----------



## mzaskar (1. November 2011)

schlechte Q-Zahlen, Stellenabbau, hmmmmm nicht gut 

Aber nächstes Jahr reisse ich alles raus


----------



## wissefux (1. November 2011)

@wahltho : wie schauts aus mit heut abend ? wenn ich beim dentisten fertig bin, könnte ich zu dir kommen. vor 18.00 uhr wirds aber sicher nix ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. November 2011)

Heute schaut es leider schlecht aus. Mir ist was dazwischengekommen. Zudem habe ich es mir gestern Bike-mässig ziemlich gegeben und spüre heute wieder, dass die Erkältung noch nicht ganz weg ist.

Du kannst Dir aber gerne die Lupine bei mir zum Austesten abholen


----------



## wissefux (1. November 2011)

wahltho schrieb:


> Du kannst Dir aber gerne die Lupine bei mir zum Austesten abholen



schade  ich hoffe, die süße liebe kleine tesla  macht soviel licht, das ich alleine im wald keine angst haben muß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. November 2011)

wissefux schrieb:


> schade  ich hoffe, die funzel macht soviel licht, das ich alleine im wald keine angst haben muß



Wenn Du meine kleine Lupine nochmal Funzel nennst, überlege ich mir das mit dem Test nochmal


----------



## wissefux (1. November 2011)

wahltho schrieb:


> Wenn Du meine kleine Lupine nochmal Funzel nennst, überlege ich mir das mit dem Test nochmal



 neeeeeinn, ich machs nie wieder (hier im forum ) erleuchte er mich


----------



## mzaskar (1. November 2011)

Uiiih, das grenzt ja schon fast an Majestätsbeleidigung


----------



## wissefux (1. November 2011)

so, im stuhl sitz ich schon mal ...


----------



## wissefux (1. November 2011)

feddisch ...


----------



## wissefux (1. November 2011)

so, zahnarzt gut, lupinchen supi 

in der stadt merkt man es noch sicht so dolle, dafür kommt im dunklen  wald dann die große erleuchtung 
war jetzt nur kurz unterwegs, weil ich alleine viel zu viel schiß im wald habe. zusammen mit meiner sigma und der tesla gings ins bekannte unbekannte. die sigma ist zwar auch ganz gut hell bei höchster stufe, aber im randbereich bleibt es stockduster. als redundanz grade noch akzeptierbar ...
die tesla macht schon tichtig fett licht um einen herum, das reicht mir vollkommen für meine zwecke aus. nicht auszudenken, was wohl die betty angerichtet hätte 

@an den unbekannten mitleser, der mir per pm ne betty angeboten hat : hab leider die message gelöscht und deinen nick vergessen. erst mal danke für dein angebot , aber ich werde wohl nach diesem test zur piko 3 als helmversion greifen. kannst dich ja mal outen, wenn du das hier gelesen hast ...


----------



## wissefux (1. November 2011)

... und nicht zu vergessen : ein  dank an unseren gütigen fürsten


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. November 2011)

War mir ein Vergnügen, den Fux ein wenig zu erhellen


----------



## xoome (1. November 2011)

Hallo zusammen,
hier ist der heimliche Mitleser der dem Wissefux die Betty angeboten hat.
Wenn einer von euch sie mal testen will sagt mir Bescheid, da lässt sich sicher was arrangieren. Aber Vorsicht, danach sieht alles andere nicht hell genug aus.
Gruss
xoome


----------



## wissefux (1. November 2011)

das ging ja fix


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xoome (1. November 2011)

Na ja, wenn ich gerade bei den Beinharten reinschaue werfe ich auch mal einen Blick bei euch rein.


----------



## mzaskar (1. November 2011)

Oh der Fürst ist eine Leuchte


----------



## wissefux (1. November 2011)

ein ordentlicher fürst sollte immer als leuchtendes beispiel vorangehen 

willkommen bei den plauschern, xoome


----------



## wissefux (1. November 2011)

gn8


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. November 2011)

Tja der Fürst ist eben ein ganz Heller, zumindest, wenn er alleine im Wald unterwegs ist  

Der Lupine-Virus scheint jedenfalls sehr ansteckend zu sein und sich rasend schnell auszubreiten 

Jetzt ist der Fürst aber erstmal müde und wird für heute das Licht ausknipsen 

... im Gegensatz zu den breiten Sportlern schafft er das ganz ohne Drogen 

Gute Nacht


----------



## mzaskar (1. November 2011)

Moin ... Oh noch nicht soweit


----------



## wissefux (2. November 2011)

jetzt kannste moinsen


----------



## mzaskar (2. November 2011)

Moinsen


----------



## wissefux (2. November 2011)

die zweirädrige fahrt nach h war heuer wieder etwas milder und bis auf ein mich überholendes e-bike  ohne weitere vorkommnisse ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. November 2011)

Moin 



wissefux schrieb:


> ...bis auf ein mich überholendes e-bike ....



Die Dinger breiten sich irgendwie aus wie die Pest, bei uns in EB stehen auch schon zwei von R+M im Radkeller - Naja, wer es braucht


----------



## wissefux (2. November 2011)

und ich konnte grade so im höchsten gang einer standard kettenschaltung bergab dran bleiben . die dinger sind bestimmt schon frisiert


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. November 2011)

Ich mach' mich auch mal auf's Zweirad - ohne Hilfsmotor


----------



## wissefux (2. November 2011)

und angekommen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. November 2011)

Yepp - Und schon wieder zu Hause, nach einem schönen Nightride alleine im Wald


----------



## --bikerider-- (2. November 2011)

Koblenz, Tag 1, erledigt.

morgen und übermorgen noch, dann ist das Kapitel auch durch 

Gute Nacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (2. November 2011)

gn8


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. November 2011)

wissefux schrieb:


> gn8



dito


----------



## wissefux (3. November 2011)

moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. November 2011)

wissefux schrieb:


> moin



dito


----------



## wissefux (3. November 2011)

die zweirädrige fahrt war sehr angenehm und nicht durch lästige e-biker gestört


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. November 2011)

@Fux: Nochmal ein kleiner Rat zur Lupine: Ich wäre an Deiner Stelle sehr vorsichtig damit, im Strassenverkehr starke Lampe, wie eine Lupine, am Helm zu verwenden. Das kann m.E. durch die erhöhte Blendgefahr für die anderen Strassenverkehrsteilnehmer sehr gefährlich werden. Im Schadensfall könnte das auch als grob fahrlässig ausgelegt werden. Dann zahlt auch keine Haftpflichtversicherung.


----------



## wissefux (3. November 2011)

danke für die tipps. habe bisher noch null erfahrung mit helmlampen. wenn ich damit nicht klar komme, gibts ja immerhin eine halterung für den lenker oder gleich alternativ die piko tl ... hab ja noch ein paar wochen zeit, drüber zu grübeln ...


----------



## Crazy-Racer (3. November 2011)

moin moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. November 2011)

wissefux schrieb:


> die zweirädrige fahrt war sehr angenehm und nicht durch lästige e-biker gestört



dito


----------



## ratte (3. November 2011)

Guten Morgen zusammen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. November 2011)

Moin Radde


----------



## Klein-Holgi (3. November 2011)

hallo Ihr erleuchteten. Seid Ihr auch mal mit diesen "Überlampen" in Kelkheimer Gefilden unterwegs? Ich würde zu gerne mal in der Praxis sehen, was so ne teure Kauflampe im Vergleich zu meiner 25 Euro Bastellösung taugt...(nur von der Lichtausbeute, nicht vom Kampfgewicht)


----------



## mzaskar (3. November 2011)

Morgähn


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. November 2011)

Klein-Holgi schrieb:


> hallo Ihr erleuchteten. Seid Ihr auch mal mit diesen "Überlampen" in Kelkheimer Gefilden unterwegs?



Wir sind da nicht nur unterwegs, wir wohnen da sogar


----------



## Crazy-Racer (3. November 2011)

Klein-Holgi schrieb:


> hallo Ihr erleuchteten. Seid Ihr auch mal mit diesen "Überlampen" in Kelkheimer Gefilden unterwegs? Ich würde zu gerne mal in der Praxis sehen, was so ne teure Kauflampe im Vergleich zu meiner 25 Euro Bastellösung taugt...(nur von der Lichtausbeute, nicht vom Kampfgewicht)



Zu Lupine-Edison Zeiten, konnte meine 50 Bastellösung (Halogenstrahler an Bleiakku - inkl. Ladegerät) ganz gut mithalten 
Aber bei Gewicht, Laufzeit und die Design zieht man den kürzeren...dafür reicht das gesparte schon fast für ein Bike um die Lampe auch zu nutzen


----------



## Klein-Holgi (3. November 2011)

"Kampfgewicht" wollte ich ja bei dem Vergleich extra unberücksichtigt lassen - Laufzeit hab ich bei 2 kg auch nur 2 Stunden

Die Zeiten haben sich anscheinend auch geändert. Die ausrangierten Bleigelakkus gibts mit 3,6Ah in ebay auch schon für 5-10 Euro (7,2er kaum teurer), die Halogens heißen IRC Decostar 35=50 Watt und kosten kaum was und ein billiger Lader ist für 6,95 zu haben.

In der Klasse "30-Selbstbau-Euro" kommt man heute schon an ein 35 Watt Xenon Autoset + paar Cent Gehäuse.....und Design sieht eh keiner im Dunklen



wahltho schrieb:


> Wir sind da nicht nur unterwegs, wir wohnen da sogar



Da habt Ihr Euch aber ein schönes Fleckchen Boden zum Wohnen ausgesucht

...wenn ich also denke: "Noch ein Ufo im Wald???" dann seid Ihr das  und wenn Ihr noch ein Ufo im Landeanflug seht, dann bin ich das


----------



## wissefux (3. November 2011)

... ab zur nachtrevue in den jazzkeller


----------



## wissefux (3. November 2011)

Klein-Holgi schrieb:


> Da habt Ihr Euch aber ein schönes Fleckchen Boden zum Wohnen ausgesucht



yep, hier kann man´s aushalten


----------



## mzaskar (3. November 2011)

Tach


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. November 2011)

wahltho schrieb:


> Yepp - Und schon wieder zu Hause, nach einem schönen Nightride alleine im Wald



dito


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. November 2011)

Klein-Holgi schrieb:


> Da habt Ihr Euch aber ein schönes Fleckchen Boden zum Wohnen ausgesucht
> 
> ...wenn ich also denke: "Noch ein Ufo im Wald???" dann seid Ihr das  und wenn Ihr noch ein Ufo im Landeanflug seht, dann bin ich das



Nur zur Klarstellung: Der Fux und meine Wenigkeit wohnen in Kelkheim & Staufen, etc. sind daher unser Hausrevier


----------



## mzaskar (3. November 2011)

Naja es gibt viele schöne Fleckchen 

Guds Nächtle allerseits


----------



## Klein-Holgi (3. November 2011)

wahltho schrieb:


> Nur zur Klarstellung: Der Fux und meine Wenigkeit wohnen in Kelkheim & Staufen, etc. sind daher unser Hausrevier



aha aha... meins auch sozusagen...vermutlich steht aber bei Euch nicht "Fux" und "Fürst" auf dem Helm


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. November 2011)

... bei mir steht aber zumindest mein Nick auf den Rahmen meiner Bikes 

Ebay Sofortverkauf ist echt eine  -e Sache, habe da mein altes iPad, das iPhone 4 von A. und ein iPhone 3 einer Bekannten für einen echt fairen Preis problemlos versickert


----------



## Klein-Holgi (3. November 2011)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... bei mir steht aber zumindest mein Nick auf den Rahmen meiner Bikes



Bei mir auch... sogar serienmäßig...und es ist nicht "Holgi"...naja...auf fast allen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. November 2011)

Ich steh' nicht so auf russische Vornamen, deshalb habe ich einen anderen Nick 

... der russische Vorname steht aber trotzdem zusätzlich auch auf den Rahmen

... naja nicht auf auf Allen, aber auf Allen bis auf Einen 

Gute Nacht - Ich bin ziemlich platt


----------



## wissefux (4. November 2011)

moin. mein nick steht auf manchem trikotkragen, aber nicht auf allen


----------



## wissefux (4. November 2011)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... der russische Vorname steht aber trotzdem zusätzlich auch auf den Rahmen



yep. bei mir quasi schwarz auf gelb


----------



## mzaskar (4. November 2011)

Moin ..... Das mit den Namen ist so eine Sache


----------



## wissefux (4. November 2011)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Moin ..... Das mit den Namen ist so eine Sache



das hab ich mir auch schon manchmal überlegt. man ist halt nicht wirklich anonym unterwegs. da ist dann echt vorsicht mit streitsüchtigen anderen waldnutzern geboten (kommt zum glück ja selten vor)


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. November 2011)

Paperlafax - Jemand muss ja erstmal aus so einem komischen abstrakten Name Rückschlüsse auf die reale Identität ziehen können   

Das sind ja quasi "Insider"-Namen, die höchstens gleichgesinnte hier aus dem Forum zuordnen können 

Ach so: Moin


----------



## ratte (4. November 2011)

Hmmm, irgendwas mach ich falsch. 
Ich werde auf Rennen (damals... ) oder im Bikepark mit Nick angesprochen, ohne dass ich den irgendwo stehen hätte. 
Aber ich finde es ganz spaßig, wenn man denn mal Leute auch erkennt, wenn man sonst nur in geschriebener Weise mit ihnen zu tun hat. Und Außenstehende müssten da erstmal länger recherchieren.

Ach ja,
guten Morgen zusammen.


----------



## wissefux (4. November 2011)

ratte schrieb:


> Hmmm, irgendwas mach ich falsch.
> Ich werde auf Rennen (damals... ) oder im Bikepark mit Nick angesprochen, ohne dass ich den irgendwo stehen hätte.



das würde mir bei dem nick jetzt auch zu denken geben  *duckundwech*


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. November 2011)

wissefux schrieb:


> die zweirädrige fahrt war sehr angenehm und nicht durch lästige e-biker gestört



dito

Tja, die Radde ist halt berühmt 

... ich erinnere mich noch sehr gut an den Hype, als die Radde hier im Forum aufgetaucht ist und es einmal hier von Single-Männchen nur so wimmelte


----------



## ratte (4. November 2011)

wahltho schrieb:


> dito
> 
> Tja, die Radde ist halt berühmt
> 
> ... ich erinnere mich noch sehr gut an den Hype, als die Radde hier im Forum aufgetaucht ist und es einmal hier von Single-Männchen nur so wimmelte


Vorsicht, das wird der "Radde" nicht gefallen. 

Und ein Single-Männchen ist jetzt weniger auf dem Markt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. November 2011)

ratte schrieb:


> Vorsicht, das wird der "Radde" nicht gefallen.



Wahre Worte gefallen nicht immer, müssen aber trotzdem ausgesprochen werden  



ratte schrieb:


> Und ein Single-Männchen ist jetzt weniger auf dem Markt.



Na immerhin


----------



## ratte (4. November 2011)

wahltho schrieb:


> Wahre Worte gefallen nicht immer, müssen aber trotzdem ausgesprochen werden


Radde ist ein Männchen, ob er auf andere Single-Männchen steht, entzieht sich meiner Kenntnis.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. November 2011)

ratte schrieb:


> Radde ist ein Männchen, ...




Ach so - Sorry, Radde kenne ich nicht, ich kenne nur Dich Radde


----------



## mzaskar (4. November 2011)

stimmmt damals war viel mehr gezwitscher im Forum


----------



## mzaskar (4. November 2011)

mzaskar schrieb:


> stimmmt damals war viel mehr gezwitscher im Forum



Oder war es gesäusel


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. November 2011)

... ich fand', dass das Gescharre und Getrippel schon etwas lauter war


----------



## mzaskar (4. November 2011)

oder war es doch eher geraspel


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. November 2011)

... Einige haben sich dabei wohl schon etwas verhaspelt


----------



## mzaskar (4. November 2011)

kann passieren 

Guds Nächtle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. November 2011)

Yepp - Gute Nacht 

Diese Jungs sind echt 

... Morgen ist dann mal wieder kein Frei-Tag


----------



## wissefux (4. November 2011)

h wie hartwich ist


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. November 2011)

Moin


----------



## wissefux (5. November 2011)

tach auch ...


----------



## Hopi (5. November 2011)

Juhhhuuuu, unser 7" Pad ist da


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. November 2011)

Webasto läuft, in einer halben Stunden geht's vierrädrig oben ohne nach EB


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (5. November 2011)

moin moin, hab ich schon angemerkt, das ich diese neuen handys liebe?? âerster post im forum mit einem handyâ       ich bin ja so begeistert. !


----------



## Hopi (5. November 2011)

wissefux schrieb:


> danke für die tipps. habe bisher noch null erfahrung mit helmlampen. wenn ich damit nicht klar komme, gibts ja immerhin eine halterung für den lenker oder gleich alternativ die piko tl ... hab ja noch ein paar wochen zeit, drüber zu grübeln ...



Frau Doktor konnte heute bei Hibike nicht an sich halten  nun haben wir eine Piko im Haus. Und die Sau ist richtig hell. Aber nur etwas für den Trail.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. November 2011)

So Leute: fetisch abruzze - bald geht's heimwärts


----------



## wissefux (5. November 2011)

Hopi schrieb:


> Frau Doktor konnte heute bei Hibike nicht an sich halten  nun haben wir eine Piko im Haus. Und die Sau ist richtig hell. Aber nur etwas für den Trail.



für mich gekauft   das wär aber nicht nötig gewesen  ach ich freu mich ja so, wann bringt ihr sie vorbei ? 

@wahltho : kann es sein, dass du gegen 13.30 uhr mir in hbf-nähe entgegengekommen bist  ein silberpfeil mit tw kennzeichen, allerdings geschlossen  und mit 2 auspuffrohren  geschlossen passt aber so gar nicht, schon gar nicht bei dem wetter ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. November 2011)

Kann eigentlich nicht sein, ich bin seit kurz nach Zehn in EB und mein Mezze steht (hoffentlich noch) in der TG. Zudem fahren ich bei dem Wetter offen

... und meiner hat vier Auspuffrohre


----------



## wissefux (5. November 2011)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... Zudem fahren ich bei dem Wetter offen
> 
> ... und meiner hat vier Auspuffrohre



das habe ich mir beides gedacht und du fährst ja eigentlich immer offen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. November 2011)

Gute Nacht


----------



## wissefux (6. November 2011)

guts nächtle ...


----------



## wissefux (6. November 2011)

morsche zsamme ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. November 2011)

Moin 

Frei-Tag, aber jede Menge Sachen zu erledigen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (6. November 2011)

Tach auch


----------



## Crazy-Racer (6. November 2011)

Morsche!


----------



## ratte (6. November 2011)

Was für ein niedliches kleines Lämpchen. 
Fux, Du wirst sicher auch deine im wahrsten Sinnes des Wortes helle Freude daran haben.


----------



## wissefux (6. November 2011)

ratte schrieb:


> Was für ein niedliches kleines Lämpchen.
> Fux, Du wirst sicher auch deine im wahrsten Sinnes des Wortes helle Freude daran haben.



... oder doch lieber die wilma  ich glaube, ich bin eher der licht am lenker typ ...

ein bekannter hatte die erste piko und war vom licht direkt vor ihm nicht so begeistert. in die ferne super, aber im nahbereich nicht so dolle. er stieg auf die wilma um und ist von der ausleuchtung begeistert. er meinte aber auch, daß sich das leuchtbild für seinen persönlichen geschmack bei den neueren modellen verschlechtert hätte, da wieder mehr wert auf einen helleren spot in der mitte gelegt wird ...

schwierig, schwierig ...


----------



## Hopi (6. November 2011)

ob man sie mit der wilma vergleichen weiss ich nicht, aber die piko hat bestimmt keine Probleme mit der ausleuchtung. Wer macht sich denn solche brenner an den Lenker?


----------



## wissefux (6. November 2011)

bei der wilma kann man zwischen verschiedenen abstrahlwinkeln wählen (ich würde wohl die 26 ° nehmen), bei der piko nicht (hat 22 ° fix, die mittlere stufe der wilma. ist bestimmt auch ok) ...

wahltho, welchen abstrahlwinkel hat den deine tesla. die letzte version wird von lupine mit 13 ° angegeben. 16 ° steht bei der wilma für viel reichweite und wenig randlicht. dann müßte ja 13 ° noch mehr in die ferne gehen. den eindruck hatte ich jetzt bei deiner tesla überhaupt nicht , eher bei meiner power led ...


----------



## Hopi (6. November 2011)

also uns reicht die piko


----------



## wissefux (6. November 2011)

habt ihr piko 3 oder 6 ?

rein finanziell reicht mir die piko auch. für eine wilma bekomm ich ja fast zwei pikos ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. November 2011)

Ich nehme mal an 13 Grad.

Ich hab die Big Betty und die Tesla ja schon ein paar Jährchen und habe damit schon so machen Nightride absolviert und bin damit alle Trails im Taunus inkl. Weisse Mauer (alleine  ) runter.

Nach einigem Ausprobieren bin ich für mich zu dem Schluss gekommen, dass die Big Betty am Helm und die Tesla am Lenker für mich das beste Ergebnis liefern.

Wenn man im Dunkeln zügig auf Trails unterwegs ist, sollte man, wie bereits schon mehrfach erwähnt, alleine schon aus Sicherheitsgründen immer zwei unabhängige Lichtquellen haben - Wenn eine Lampe plötzlich ausfällt, kann es nämlich sonst ziemlich unangenehm werden  [/QUOTE]

Im Strassenverkehr bleibt die Big Betty am Helm grundsätzlich aus und ich verwende dann nur die Tesla und die gedimmt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. November 2011)

... und die Tesla würde ich echt nicht als "Brenner" bezeichnen, obwohl die Tesla schon ganz gut hell macht.

Die Big Betty - Das ist ein "Brenner"


----------



## wissefux (6. November 2011)

wahltho schrieb:


> Die Big Betty - Das ist ein "Brenner"



yep. und die brennt eben auch ein gewaltiges loch in die geldbörse 

gn8


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. November 2011)

Ich denke, dass für Deine Zwecke etwas auf Tesla Niveau völlig ausreichend ist. Als ich damals eine zweite Lampe zur Big Betty gekauft habe, habe ich Tesla und Wilma verglichen und fand die Wilma letztendlich auch unter Berücksichtigung des höheren Preises kaum besser als die Tesla.

Gute Nacht


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. November 2011)

Nachtrag: Plug Spy ist eine -e App für Macbook Besitzer  

Nomma Gute Nacht


----------



## mzaskar (6. November 2011)

Ich fahre Wilma und Tesla .... eigentlich reicht die Tesla für alles, die Wilma, macht den Rand heller und geht noch etwas weter in die Ferne....Vielleicht doch Leiber zweimal Piko einmal als TL und einmal als HElmlampe 

zum Thema Licht ..... eine Tesla reicht im Wald... hat man jedoch mal Wilma oder Betty gefahren ... möchte man keine andere  ist wie beim Auto, Hubraum lässt sich nicht ersetzen nur durch noch mehr Hubraum


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. November 2011)

Moin 



mzaskar schrieb:


> ... ist wie beim Auto, Hubraum lässt sich nicht ersetzen nur durch noch mehr Hubraum



Wem sagst Du das


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (7. November 2011)

moin. was is nu wieder mit plug spy ? was macht diese app ? hab jetzt keine zeit mein mbp zu booten und will net bis heute abend warten


----------



## mzaskar (7. November 2011)

Moin


----------



## wissefux (7. November 2011)

die 4 rädrige fahrt via m nach h war aufgrund des hohen verkehraufkommens von w nach f weniger angenehm ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. November 2011)

Die früher vierrädrige Fahrt von fbh nach EB, natürlich oben ohne, war auf Grund des geringen Verkehrsaufkommens sehr angenehm und schnell


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. November 2011)

wissefux schrieb:


> moin. was is nu wieder mit plug spy ? was macht diese app ?



Plug Spy


----------



## ratte (7. November 2011)

Hmm, wie habe ich nur Jahrelang mit der Mirage (nur am Lenker) im Wald überlebt? 

Ich habe die Piko 6, da die 3 nur als X da war.
Ich finde sehr angenehm, dass die Piko schön flächig ausleuchtet und eben nicht so punktuell wie z.B. unsere Sigma Power LED.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. November 2011)

N'Abend 

Die vierrädrige oben ohne Heimfahrt war wiederum sehr angenehm.

Morgen ist wieder Zweirad dran und Abends geht es wieder im Dunkeln alleine in den Wald


----------



## wissefux (7. November 2011)

so, mir reichts. hab jetzt mal die 3 er bestellt. hat ja min. 2 wochen lieferzeit. wenn ich auf helmlampe umsteigen sollte, ist die 3 er optimal wegen des leichteren akkus.
oder läßt sich der 6 er akku auch am helm befestigen 
optinal gibts ja noch ne schicke lenkerhalterung oder vielleicht später noch zusätzlich die piko tl für an den lenker ...


----------



## wissefux (7. November 2011)

wahltho schrieb:


> Morgen ist wieder Zweirad dran und Abends geht es wieder im Dunkeln alleine in den Wald



dunkel wirds in deinem umfeld sicherlich nicht sein 

morgen geht´s hoffentlich auch wieder 2 rädrig nach fh und mittags eine runde um die neue landebahn des airports ... aber alles noch bei tageslicht ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. November 2011)

wissefux schrieb:


> so, mir reichts. hab jetzt mal die 3 er bestellt.



 Du wirst die Anschaffung eine Lupine nicht bereuen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (7. November 2011)

Der Unterschied zwischen Piko3 und 6 ist doch ohnehin nur der Akku oder?
Falls der Kleine nicht reicht, kann man ja im selbstbau noch einen größeren dazu gesellen...
Die Preise sind schon saftig...auch wenn die Technik dahinter natürlich sehr lecker ist


----------



## mzaskar (7. November 2011)

das schöne bei Lupine alles passt zueinander und auch nach über 10 Jahren tut meine Nightmare immer noch .... nur der NIMH Akku macht schlapp ....


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. November 2011)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Falls der Kleine nicht reicht, kann man ja im selbstbau noch einen größeren dazu gesellen...



...



wahltho schrieb:


> Den grossen Flaschenakku kann man sich mit noch grösserer Kapazität als der Origininalakku von Lupine leicht selbst basteln. Die originalen Lupineflaschen gibt es zu kaufen (z.b. bei HiBike). Da ist auch das Anschlusskabel dabei. Dann braucht man noch zwei passende Ersatz-Camcorder-Akkus und einen Lötkolben und man hat für weniger als die Hälfte des Preises einen besseren Akku als das Original von Lupine, den man mit dem Originalladegerät aufladen kann.
> 
> Ich habe einen grossen Originalakku (war im Set im der Big Betty) und  einen sehr grossen selbstgebauten Akku.


----------



## wissefux (7. November 2011)

mit so nem wahltho akku komm ich auf meinem arbeitsweg wahrscheinlich mit einer aufladung durch den winter. im gelände bräuchte ich dann den flaschenhalter doch für was trinkbares ... obwohl ich am argon ja noch nen 2. flaschenhalter dran bauen lässt. vielleicht komm ich dann doch nochmal auf sowas zurück, dann braucht es aber definitiv ne lenkermontage, oder ? flasche am rad und lampe am helm dürfte nicht wirklich zusammenpassen ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. November 2011)

Kann man ja ausrechnen:

Mein ganz grosser Selbstbauakku hat theoretisch 14,4 AH bei 7,2V.

Wieviel Watt zieht die Piko? - 10W

Akkurechner = ca. 10 Stunden Licht.


----------



## mzaskar (7. November 2011)

Jetzt aberverstmal Licht aus und Gute Nacht 


Morgen ist auch noch ein Tag


Akku in den Rucksack geht auch


----------



## ratte (7. November 2011)

Der Akku am Helm wäre mir wohl zu schwer, egal ob groß oder klein. Hatte ihn gestern im Netzfach von Rucksack. Alternativ hatte ich eine der Gürtelschlaufen der Hose zur Befestigung überlegt. Das Verlängerungskabel bietet da einiges an Variationsmöglichkeiten.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. November 2011)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Jetzt aberverstmal Licht aus und Gute Nacht



dito


----------



## wissefux (8. November 2011)

und moin. frisch ist es wieder ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (8. November 2011)

Moin, heute WP guten Morgen Fahrt  eigentlich schon für gestern geplant. Aber wegen verschlafens und Meeting musste dann der Vierradgefährte aushelfen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. November 2011)

Guten Morgääähhhnnn 

Ach das WP-Betrügerdingsbums hat schon wieder angefangen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. November 2011)

Die zweirädrige Fahrt nach EB war sehr angenehm. Die morgendliche herbstliche Stimmung auf den Feldern war sehr schön. Es war allerdings in der Tat etwas frischer, als in der letzten Woche.


----------



## wissefux (8. November 2011)

hoffentlich setzt sich die große funzel am firmament endlich richtig durch und gibt noch etwas mehr wärme ab. will ja schließlich in kurzen hosen die neue landebahn nachher umrunden ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. November 2011)

wissefux schrieb:


> ...in kurzen hosen ...



*Brrrhhhh*


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. November 2011)

wissefux schrieb:


> ... in kurzen Hosen ...



*Brrrhhhhh*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. November 2011)

Launch2net ist wirkliche eine absolut goile & zuverlässige Software für UMTS-Sticks unter Mac OS


----------



## mzaskar (8. November 2011)

das ist das schöne am Föhn ..... es ist warm  aber der Nebel hält sich hartnäckig. Erst ab 1000m gibt es Sonne


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. November 2011)

Habe von meinem Hochsitz in EB einen schönen sonnigen Blick auf die Felder & den Taunus


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. November 2011)

Das ist schon ein sehr extremes Exemplar der Gattung "Kick-Sportler"


----------



## mzaskar (8. November 2011)

naja, solange er mir nicht auf denKopf fällt ......

Stuntzi ist in ein Loch gefallen in einem dunklen Bunker ohne Licht ....erinnert mich etwas an die Warnung bzgl. Licht mitnehmen bei der Tour über das Viadukt in Grasse


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. November 2011)

Aquädukt, nicht Viadukt.

Naja MTB, in der Form, wie es hier betrieben wird, ist letztendlich auch ein Kick-Sport, aber diese Form des Free Climbings ist schon noch etwas extremer


----------



## Crazy-Racer (8. November 2011)

aber nur etwas


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. November 2011)

na ein ganz klitzekleines Bisschen schon


----------



## mzaskar (8. November 2011)

ist doch egal ... Hauptsache dukt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. November 2011)

... das kommt aber nicht von ducken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (8. November 2011)




----------



## wissefux (8. November 2011)

armes stuntzi, wobei wir wieder beim thema beleuchtung wären


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. November 2011)

Warum krabbelt der denn auch in irgendwelchen unbeleuchteten Bunkern rum? 

... Das ist für mich kein Kick-Sport


----------



## wissefux (8. November 2011)

das war ja nur mal als kleine exkursion zwischen den kicks gedacht. wenn da schon sowas spannendes am wegesende liegt, warum nicht mal anschauen ... aber eben mit licht. das es da drin sackdunkel ist, hat er ja eigentlich gleich sehen müssen und licht hätte er ja gehabt. shit happens und es war ja fast klar, dass der böse unfall bei was eher untypischen passiert ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. November 2011)

Naja mit der Aktion hat er sich jedenfalls wohl erstmal 'rausgekickt 

Gute Nacht 

... und träumt recht schön, von den den nächsten Kicks


----------



## wissefux (8. November 2011)

hab ja heute mal die neue landebahn umrundet. ist schon ne interessante sache. erstaunlich fand ich, daß es im umfeld der landebahn eigentlich kaum lauter ist, als hier über k.  nur dort, wo man quasi direkt unter den fliegern steht, wirds natürlich laut. aber schon 200 m nebendran ist es richtig leise ...


----------



## wissefux (9. November 2011)

moin. nochmal frischer als gestern ...


----------



## wissefux (9. November 2011)

und schlechte sicht


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. November 2011)

Moin 

Die schlechte Sicht, kann der Fürst von seiner Residenz auf dem Hügel aus bestätigen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopi (9. November 2011)

wissefux schrieb:


> moin. nochmal frischer als gestern ...



und morgen solll es noch mal frischer werden  abei seien wir dankbar, es koennte auch regnen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. November 2011)

Die zweirädrige Fahrt nach EB bei eher mittelmäßiger Sicht war zwar trotzdem angenehm


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. November 2011)

Hier auf meinem Hochsitz in EB ist jetzt aber nur weisse Watte zu sehen


----------



## wissefux (9. November 2011)

ich sehe nur grauen dunst, sitze aber auch knapp unter den wolken ... und ich weiß, wo grade herrlich die sonne lacht. gut 25 km nördlich von hier und knapp 800 hm höher gelegen. aber was hilft uns das hier unten in der suppe ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. November 2011)

Weiss jemand, ob die Pläne für den Gedenkstein am Fuchstanz für den unglückseligen Alfred eigentlich noch aktuell sind?

Wenn ja, sollte man den Gedenkstein wohl gleich etwas grösser auslegen, denn ich fürchte, dass da in den kommenden Jahren leider noch einige Namen dazukommen werden.


----------



## wissefux (9. November 2011)

jetzt hat er doch ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (9. November 2011)

traurig


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. November 2011)

Sehr traurig 

Aber auch ein Kick-Sport.


----------



## mzaskar (9. November 2011)

aber mit der älteste und diesmal keine Touristen die viel Geld für einen Kick bezahlen nur um auf einem hohen Berg zu stehen


----------



## wissefux (9. November 2011)

die natur ist einfach übermächtig. da kann es jederzeit jeden erwischen ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. November 2011)

mzaskar schrieb:


> ... und diesmal keine Touristen ...





wissefux schrieb:


> die natur ist einfach übermächtig. da kann es jederzeit jeden erwischen ...



Das Wissen darum, dass es a) jederzeit jeden und b) somit auch erfahrene Bergsteiger erwischen kann, erhöht letztendlich auch wiederum nur den Kick.


----------



## SandorK (9. November 2011)

Mal ne andere Frage, abseits der Bunkerprobleme 

Wenn ihr mit euren Bikes mal nicht dort unterwegs seid, wo sie hingehören, als nicht im Matsch, Unterholz, überm Holz 

Wie oft bleibt ihr in einem handelsüblichen Fahrradständer hängen?

Wenn ich mich mal für Treppenstufen und nicht für Waldwege entscheide und dann mal die Kiste irgendwo abschließe hab ich immer Probs den Reifen ins Loch zu bekommen 

Gestern hab ich bei der Abfahrt einen Ständer mit 4 E-Bikes von so Rentnern hinter mir hergezogen...die waren nicht so begeistert...

Kennt das wer?

MFG


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. November 2011)

Ich fahr' an allen Bikes die Maxxis Minion. Die sind für 2.35 recht schmal gebaut und passen noch so eben in handelsübliche Fahrradständer.

... was ich jede Woche mehrmals im Fahrradkeller meines Brötchengebers teste


----------



## mzaskar (9. November 2011)

meist bekomme ich meine Reifen gar nicht rein ... in diese Ständer  

FA 2.4 oder MM 2.35 passen kaum

achja, auf meinem Tisch liegt gerade ein Saint Schaltwerk ..... sieht schon toll aus ... und an der Feder habe ich mir gleich den Finger geklemmt....


----------



## wissefux (10. November 2011)

moin.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. November 2011)

wissefux schrieb:


> moin.



dito


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (10. November 2011)

Moinsen


----------



## wissefux (10. November 2011)

hatte ich schon erwähnt : heute ist frei-tag


----------



## Crazy-Racer (10. November 2011)

moin!
Heut lass ich mir mal von einem Ortskundigen ein bisschen die Darmstädter Umgebung zeigen, bin gespannt obs hier auch Trails gibt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. November 2011)

Da gibt's garantiert auch -e Sachen 

Die zweirädrige Fahrt nach EB war etwas nasskalt. In fbh hat es fast schon genieselt und es war nass uff der Bass. Weiter unten war es dann wieder trockener.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (10. November 2011)

So,
ich glaube da muss man nochmal ein bisschen suchen, heute war es eher flach bis sehr flach - aber da weiß man wenigstens, was man am Taunus hat 
Mal weiter in den Odenwald rein gehen - da gibts sicherlich mehr


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. November 2011)

Ach so - ich dachte, es würde in den Odenwald gehen. Melibokus, Burg Frankenstein, etc...


----------



## Crazy-Racer (10. November 2011)

Das nächste mal dann, werde dem Kollegen aber mal den Taunus zeigen  dann schwärmt er zwar wahrscheinlich nicht mehr so von den Strecken hier  aber irgendwas ist ja immer...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. November 2011)

Die Radde, meine Wenigkeit und so ein Achtbein - ich hab' irgendwie den Namen vergessen -  sind vor ein paar Jahren mal eine Tour im Odenwald gefahren: Frankenstein-Melibokus-Felsenmeer-Burg Frankenstein. Da gibt es schon Sachen, die ähnlich  sind wie im Taunus.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. November 2011)

Gute Nacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. November 2011)

... und schon wieder Moin


----------



## wissefux (11. November 2011)

moin am heutigen frei-tag. große dinge sollen heute aus dem nichts erschaffen werden. ich bin gespannt


----------



## mzaskar (11. November 2011)

Freitag und Frei-tag  moinsen


----------



## wissefux (11. November 2011)

noch passiert hier nix . deshalb hab ich mal aus langeweile den film "the art of flight" bestellt. ist aber erst ab 1.12. lieferbar. egal, immer noch rechtzeitig zur einstimmung auf den winter ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. November 2011)

Welch' arme Handwerksleut' müssen denn heute wieder beim Fux knechten?


----------



## wissefux (11. November 2011)

der fuhrpark bekommt eine nette überdachung und gleichzeitig bekommt der fux einen besseren sichtschutz ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (11. November 2011)

geknechtet wird hier keiner, eher fürstlich entlohnt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. November 2011)

Naja - Ich glaube ich wäre nicht gerne ein Handwerker, der unter den kritischen Argusaugen des Fux schaffen muss


----------



## mzaskar (11. November 2011)

dito


----------



## wissefux (11. November 2011)

meine augen sind weniger kritisch, eher die meiner chefin 

aber auch der fux schaut schon hin und hat leider schon den ersten faux pas entdeckt : steckdosenlöcher wurden anstatt in bodenhöhe unter der decke gebohrt. man kann die stützen glücklicherweise umdrehen, muß dann aber neue löcher reinbohren und in die anderen blindschrauben reindrehen. nicht wirklich schön ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. November 2011)

Can't get good help these days


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. November 2011)

Bin jetzt auch in der Firma auf Mac migriert


----------



## wissefux (11. November 2011)

du glücklicher


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. November 2011)

Naja die Hardware musste ich schon selber anschaffen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. November 2011)

Gute Nacht


----------



## wissefux (12. November 2011)

moin. weiter gehts mit dem monumentalen bauwerk ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. November 2011)

Moin 

Schreiten denn die Bauarbeiten wie geplant voran?


----------



## wissefux (12. November 2011)

yep, heute muß noch das dach verschraubt und seitenwände angebracht werden. am montag wird beigepflastert und das regenrohr neu verlegt und sollte es komplett fertig und nutzbar sein


----------



## mzaskar (12. November 2011)

und es war Sommer


----------



## mzaskar (12. November 2011)

MoinMoin ihr lieben Taunusbewohnerinnen und Taunusbewohner


----------



## Crazy-Racer (12. November 2011)

Morsche!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. November 2011)

Mahlzeit!


----------



## wissefux (12. November 2011)

nachtschicht zum 2. ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. November 2011)

Wir haben heute in das Macbook Pro meines Filius auch eine SSD eingebaut. Um eine saubere Neuinstallation zu bekommen (vorher war es ein Upgrade von SL auf Lion) haben wir zunächst den Lion-Installer auf einen USB-Stick gezogen und damit Lion auf der SSD komplette neu installiert. Danach haben wird dann sein Account (Daten, Einstellungen, etc.) aus dem Timemachine-Backup gezogen. War insgesamt eine Sache von knapp 90 Minuten 

Gute Nacht


----------



## wissefux (12. November 2011)

hier wird immer noch geschafft


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (13. November 2011)

erst Bauch gefüllt mit lecker Fondue, dann noch eine Trailnightabfahrt durch lockeres Laub, über nasse Wurzeln und Steine und das ganze bei Nebel  goil wars


----------



## wissefux (13. November 2011)

moin.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. November 2011)

moin moin.

Und wird immer noch geschafft? 

Nebel ist hier jetzt auch.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. November 2011)

Letztendlich auch ein Kicksportler...

... oder?


----------



## ratte (13. November 2011)

Äh, ja. 
Manche Leute haben schon komische Ideen. 

Guten Morgen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. November 2011)

Ich glaube, dass das andere Leute über MTB-ler auch sagen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ratte (13. November 2011)

ratte schrieb:


> Manche Leute haben schon komische Ideen.





wahltho schrieb:


> Ich glaube, dass das andere Leute über MTB-ler auch sagen


Die beiden Aussagen widersprechen sich ja auch nicht.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. November 2011)

Stimmt!


----------



## mzaskar (13. November 2011)

Morsche


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. November 2011)

Hier mal eine etwas andere Herbstimpression:


----------



## ratte (13. November 2011)

Das Laub hat Fell.


----------



## wissefux (13. November 2011)

wahltho schrieb:


> moin moin.
> 
> Und wird immer noch geschafft?



zu dieser zeit seit gut 8,5 h nicht mehr  aber morgen gibts das große finale, da gilt es, 3 gewerke im griff zu haben  was freu ich mich schon


----------



## Crazy-Racer (13. November 2011)

mahlzeit! Zurück aus dem Odenwald, mal ein bisschen auf eigene Faust den Burgenweg entlang geradelt. Sogar ein paar Trails habe ich gefunden und Höhenmeter gibts hier tatsächlich auch


----------



## --bikerider-- (13. November 2011)

Servus

schön wars heute im Taunus 

1550hm 60km und 5:30 std Fahrzeit


----------



## Crazy-Racer (13. November 2011)

Da warste ja richtig fleißig.
Will einem Kommilitonen mal den Taunus zeigen - dachte an Best-Of von den Westerwäldern.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. November 2011)

N'abend 

Fleissig, fleissig die Jugend - So muss es sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. November 2011)

Tron Legacy ist ganz  gemacht, man muss aber schon den alten Film gesehen haben, um ihn wirklich zu verstehen.

Gute Nacht


----------



## mzaskar (13. November 2011)

yepp


----------



## mzaskar (14. November 2011)

Guten Morgähn


----------



## wissefux (14. November 2011)

moin. auf zum letzten akt ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. November 2011)

Moin 

Hat draussen gekniffen - Autosscheiben gefroren und Dächer weiss.


----------



## mzaskar (14. November 2011)

in cH geht es noch mit denTemperaturen ... trocken, bei +3 Grad (Wetterbericht) gefühlt waren es ein paar Grad wärmer


----------



## Crazy-Racer (14. November 2011)

ganz schön frisch aufm Rad


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. November 2011)

Yepp - Aber trotzdem war die zweirädrige Fahrt nach EB sehr schön


----------



## wissefux (14. November 2011)

ach so, und ich dachte schon du hättest ob der kälte gekniffen  merkwürdiger ausdruck das ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. November 2011)

War sehr stimmungsvoll heute Morgen, da die Sonne geschienen hat und die Felder winterlich weiss waren


----------



## wissefux (14. November 2011)

schon mit spikes unterwegs ?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. November 2011)

Nein - Warum denn? 

Heute sogar mit dem schnellen R&M Delite Grey mit Negativprofilreifen


----------



## wissefux (14. November 2011)

wenn autos frieren können auch straßen frieren


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. November 2011)

Das war nur gefrorener Reif auf den Strassen. Da braucht man keine Spikes


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. November 2011)

Hier gibt es ein gutes Training gegen Höhenangst  

Die Fürstin weilt ja ab Ende November für drei Wochen in China, vllt. hat sie ja die Gelegenheit, das mal auszuprobieren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (14. November 2011)

so (fast) fertig. nur der dachdecker aus fbh hat mich hängen lassen 
der fürst hat sein volk anscheinend nicht im griff


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. November 2011)

Der Fürst sollte in Erwägung ziehen, mal wieder ein Exempel zu statuieren   

Auf der zweirädrigen Heimfahrt war es schon recht frisch.


----------



## Hopi (14. November 2011)

wahltho schrieb:


> Auf der zweirädrigen Heimfahrt war es schon recht frisch.



alles eine Frage der Kleidung


----------



## wissefux (15. November 2011)

moin. jetzt wird es gleich frisch ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. November 2011)

moin moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. November 2011)

wissefux schrieb:


> moin. jetzt wird es gleich frisch ...



War in der Tat noch frischer als gestern und ob der hohen Luftfeuchtigkeit sind Zweirad & Reiter äußerlich leicht angeeist worden.

... was aber dank der - wie immer  - richtigen Bekleidung kein Problem war aumen:


----------



## wissefux (15. November 2011)

meiner einer war nur angefeuchtet. zum glück war es nur nass uff de gass.
werde aber demnächst auf spikes umrüsten ...


----------



## mzaskar (15. November 2011)

muss ich mir den Bald Gedanken über die Bereifung machen 

Habe mir gerade eine Rolle für den Winter bestellt ..... schau mer mal


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. November 2011)

Spikes kommen wirklich nur situativ drauf, wenn es morgens richtig glatt sein sollte.


----------



## wissefux (15. November 2011)

wahltho schrieb:


> Spikes kommen wirklich nur situativ drauf, wenn es morgens richtig glatt sein sollte.



das ist mir eindeutig zu viel arbeit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (15. November 2011)

moin!
Am einfachsten wäre doch ein Bike mit Spikes und ein Bike ohne


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. November 2011)

Die einfachste Lösung habe ich: 1 Reservelaufradsatz mit Spikes, der auf alle sechs Bikes passt und in fünf Minuten montiert ist.

Im Winter mache ich den auch öfter präventiv auf's Argon oder Delite Grey und nutze das Bike dann nur bei entsprechenden Wetterverhältnissen.


----------



## viergewinnt (15. November 2011)

wie fährt es sich denn mit Spikes, wenn die Straße teilweise geräumt ist. Gerade in Kurven stelle ich mir das extrem rutschig vor, oder?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. November 2011)

Spikes auf blankem Asphalt ohne Eis/festgefahrenem Schnee sind überhaupt kein Problem.

Spikes auf harten Wurzeln oder glatten Felsen - Ulalala


----------



## wissefux (15. November 2011)

grade geblitzdingst worden. meine gefühle in dieser reihenfolge :


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. November 2011)

Mein Beileid - Um wieviel warst Du denn Deiner Meinung nach zu schnell?


----------



## mzaskar (15. November 2011)

In D-Land ist das dochnoch günstig?? oder irre ich mich da?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. November 2011)

Hängt davon ab, bis 20 km/h+ kostet es nur ein Verwarngeld von 20 bis 30 Euro.

Darüber hinaus kenne ich die Sätze nicht.


----------



## mzaskar (15. November 2011)

1 - 4 km/h = 40 CHf
5-10 km/h = 120 CHF 
usw.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. November 2011)

Tja in der Schweiz herrscht halt noch Zucht und Ordnung


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. November 2011)

In D wird es wie gesagt ab > 20km/h teurer. Das Geld wäre aber eher nicht das Problem. Lästig wären die Punkte.

... hab' noch nie in meinem Leben einen Punkt gehabt


----------



## mzaskar (15. November 2011)

Ich glaube schon einen oder so, den habe ich aber erst bekommen, nachdem ich in die Schweiz gezogen bin


----------



## wissefux (15. November 2011)

bis 20 drüber innerorts kosten 35 euro
>20 dann 80 euro + 1 punkt.

hatte irgendwas um die 70 bei tempo 50. könnte also auch mein allererster punkt dabei rauskommen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. November 2011)

Ich drück' die 

Gute Nacht


----------



## mzaskar (16. November 2011)

Moin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. November 2011)

Moin Moin


----------



## wissefux (16. November 2011)

moin moin moin 

für was drückt der fürst nun die daumen  für oder gegen meinen ersten punkt im hohen norden


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. November 2011)

Natürlich Pro dem Fux, also gegen einen Punkt im hohen Norden


----------



## wissefux (16. November 2011)

wahltho schrieb:


> Natürlich Pro dem Fux, also gegen einen Punkt im hohen Norden



brav 

so, die spikes wären montiert. jetzt gibts keine ausreden mehr. na gut, >10 cm neuschnee lassen wir dann doch noch gelten


----------



## Crazy-Racer (16. November 2011)

wissefux schrieb:


> bis 20 drüber innerorts kosten 35 euro
> >20 dann 80 euro + 1 punkt.
> 
> hatte irgendwas um die 70 bei tempo 50. könnte also auch mein allererster punkt dabei rauskommen



moin!
Mit dem Rad wär das nicht passiert 

Solange es irgendwie geht, fahr ich nur mit dem Rad hier in die Hochschule - geht am schnellsten und stressfreisten, der Autoverkehr um die  Zeit ist die Hölle und mit den öffentlichen...das ist mir doch wesentlich zu viel Gruppenkuscheln.
Ich hab aber auch nur knapp 8km one way
Daher überdenke ich auch die Anschaffung eines Satzes Marathon Spike Reifen...oder ich rüste das Hardtail mit den Ice Spiker für Stadt und Wald  aber das Enduro macht doch so viel Spaß im Schnee  nur Probleme...


----------



## mzaskar (16. November 2011)

Ich seh schon fürstlichen Probleme möchte ich nicht haben 

Habe gerade noch Bremsscheiben für meinen 2ten LRS bestellt. Dann wird der auch mit den Spikes ausgerüstet  sieht bestimmt lustig aus im AM 
Bin vorgestern mal mit dem Zaskar zur Arbeit gerollt. Naja, irgendwie sind mir diese 20 Jahre alten MTB's nun doch zu unbequem, wenn auch schneller als das Nic AM. Daher gibt es einen 2ten LRS fürs Nic mit Spikes und eine Rolle im Wohnzimmer fürs Zaskar  

Die Temperaturen hier sind noch gut (+ Grade zur Zeit) und für die kurze Strecke zur Arbeit sind diese auch kein Problem. Ob ich die lange Strecke (1h pro Richtung) auch noch mit dem Bike mache .... hmmmm mal sehen 

einen schönen Tag noch 

PS: Thomas, welche Hope hast du ausgetauscht? die X2 gegen M4??

oder wie oder was???


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. November 2011)

Heute morgen war es auf dem Zweirad nochmals frischer als gestern.

Dafür war es sonnig und klar.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. November 2011)

mzaskar schrieb:


> PS: Thomas, welche Hope hast du ausgetauscht? die X2 gegen M4??



Ich hatte am Argon RoCC eine Hope Mini. Die hat mir von der Bremsleistung nicht gereicht, da ich das Argon doch recht hart rannehme. Daher habe ich die Hope Mini an das Delite Grey gebaut, die alte Hope M4 vom Helius CC ans Argon und eine neue Hope Tech M4 ans Helius CC.

Insgesamt also jetzt 4x Hope M4 und 2 x Hope Mini.

By the way: Das in diesem Jahr komplett upgegradete Delite Grey ist ein absolut geniales & agiles Alltags- und Touren-MTB aumen:


----------



## Hopi (16. November 2011)

Ja, so langsam muss man sich über Winterreifen für das Zweirad Gedanken machen  

Wir besorgen jetzt erst mal eine einfachen LRS, damit man schnell wechseln kann.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. November 2011)

Gerade erst erfahren: Dennis Ritchie ist auch tot


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (16. November 2011)

Ich habe noch ein Buch von ihm (K&R)


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. November 2011)

Die Bibel - Damit habe ich Mitte der 80er Jahre C gelernt


----------



## wissefux (16. November 2011)

so, letzter großer akt im carpor-bau erfolgreich abgeschlossen : regenrohr umgelegt.
jetzt fehlt nur noch die verkabelung ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. November 2011)

Glühstrumpf


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. November 2011)

Gute Nacht


----------



## wissefux (17. November 2011)

guten morgen


----------



## mzaskar (17. November 2011)

Hoollllliderüüüüüuü hoollliiiiiderrrrooooooooooo


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. November 2011)

Tach auch


----------



## Crazy-Racer (17. November 2011)

Mahlzeit!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. November 2011)

Heute ist es wiederum ziemlich trüb da draussen.

Gleich geht' mit dem 2-R nach EB


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. November 2011)

Der Fürst ist heute Morgen auch geblitzt worden 

... auf dem 2-Rad


----------



## Crazy-Racer (17. November 2011)

in der Spielstrasse??


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. November 2011)

in einer 30er-Zone 

Ich war ja kurz davor anzuhalten. Das Foto wäre mir eigentlich die 20 - 30 Euro Wert.


----------



## mzaskar (17. November 2011)

HiHi


----------



## Crazy-Racer (17. November 2011)

alter Heizer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klein-Holgi (17. November 2011)

wahltho schrieb:


> Der Fürst ist heute Morgen auch geblitzt worden
> 
> ... auf dem 2-Rad



...vom MTK-2289???? oder isses 2298? Ich mag diesen blauen hässlichen Kasten, man erkennt ihn schon von weitem...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. November 2011)

Habe ich nicht drauf geachtet.


----------



## wissefux (17. November 2011)

Klein-Holgi schrieb:


> ...vom MTK-2289???? oder isses 2298? Ich mag diesen blauen hässlichen Kasten, man erkennt ihn schon von weitem...



aber nicht im dunkeln oder wenn er sich in hofeinfahrten versteckt 

@wahltho : wo denn genau ?


----------



## Klein-Holgi (17. November 2011)

wissefux schrieb:


> aber nicht im dunkeln oder wenn er sich in hofeinfahrten versteckt



Doch...schon...., wenn man weiß, wo er +/-20 Meter immer steht...(zumindest auf den Straßen, wo ich immer fahre  ) - mit dem Auto wohlgemerkt


----------



## wissefux (17. November 2011)

mir erschließen sich in diesem jahr immer mehr standorte, die ich noch nicht kannte  , leider auf die unangenehmste art 

weshalb ich über jeden tipp typischer standorte froh bin.

inzwischen kenne ich :

feuerwehr kelkheim mitte, tempo 30 oder 50 je nach uhrzeit
breslauer straße, tempo 30
ausfallstraße aus münster, grade noch tempo 30, kurz vor tempo 50. absolute abzocke 
hornauer straße in hornau, schritttempo !
straße vom friedhofskreisel richtung münsterer knoten, tempo 50
alte königsteiner, wenn man von der b8 kommt und gleich rechts in die vogelstraßen abbiegt. tempo 50

bin aber nur an zwei stellen geblitzt worden ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. November 2011)

Am Waldeck.


----------



## Klein-Holgi (17. November 2011)

hmmm...ich hätte noch statt fFuerwehr Mitte die gleiche abknickende Vorfahrtsstraße Richtung Gagernring kurz hinterm Zebrastreifen hinterm Radhaus (meist aber kurz von 17.00 Uhr, damit sichs lohnt)
Die aus Münster raus Richtung Industriegebiet kurz vor der 50 meinte ich...da aber abends teilweise auch auf der anderen Seite!! wird halt aufgebaut, wo grad ne Parklücke frei ist. 
Und die Straße Richtung Golf-Hausen-Hof Richtung Hofheim schon auf beiden Seiten gesichtet. Zwischen VAG und Mercedeshändler...  Sind ja auf beiden Seiten Parkplatzstreifen...da hat man entweder auch noch Geschwindigkeitsüberschuss oder ist schon am Gas geben aus dem Ort raus...

Aber wie gesagt: Ist immer der blaue Peugeot 807 oder wie dieser Bus heißt mit MTK-2289


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. November 2011)

Auf der Freiherr-Vom-Stein-Strasse habe ich sie auch schon gesehen.


----------



## Klein-Holgi (17. November 2011)

also da würde ich die 40 auch schaffen....bergab

aber wozu stehen sie da? Mittagspause? Da kommen doch 3 Autos durch wenns hochkommt oder sollte irgendwo ein Hinterhofkindergarten sein, von dem ich nichts wusste? Sollen sich mal lieber in die Jahnstraße stellen, da können sie jeden einzelnen ihrer Kollegen von der städtischen Stadt abkassieren...alles was da zum Betriebshof fährt hat lockere 50 auf der Uhr....


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. November 2011)

natürlich bergab 

Am Waldeck ist morgens ganz schön Verkehr, insb. Richtung Schule & dann weiter auf die Münsterer.

Freiherr-vom-Stein-Strasse ist morgens auch mehr als zwei Autos Verkehr.

Sind halt Beides etwas breitere "Ausfallstrassen" in Wohngebieten mit 30er-Zonen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. November 2011)

Interessant!


----------



## mzaskar (17. November 2011)

Gattikonerstrasse  in der Mitte vom Berg


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. November 2011)

Vllt. sollten wir hier einen eigenen Thread für Blitzermeldungen aufmachen 

Da das das Frankfurter Lokalforum ist, aber bitte dann nur für den Grossraum FFM


----------



## mzaskar (17. November 2011)

och menno, das ist mobbing


----------



## mzaskar (17. November 2011)

auch interessant


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. November 2011)

Als der Fürst anno 1986 zum ersten Mal die Insel der Jungfrauen bereist hat, gab es auf dem Hinflug auch einen (Tank-)Zwischenstopp auf Antigua. Da hat sich der Kapitän dann die Arbeitshandschuhe angezogen und höchstpersönlich den Rüssel in die Tanks seiner DC10 gesteckt. Am Ende hat der dann ein Scheckheft gezogen und den Fahrer des Tankwagens sofort bezahlt.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. November 2011)

Gute Nacht


----------



## wissefux (18. November 2011)

moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. November 2011)

moin moin

Heute ist mal wieder 4R-Spass angesagt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. November 2011)

wahltho schrieb:


> Heute ist mal wieder 4R-Spass angesagt



 Sehr angenehm - Es ist deutlich milder geworden.


----------



## mzaskar (18. November 2011)

Das liegt an deinem Schal 

Guten Morgen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. November 2011)

Ebenfalls interessant!


----------



## wissefux (18. November 2011)

aber fetten respekt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. November 2011)

Mahlzeit!


----------



## mzaskar (18. November 2011)

Tach, den wollte ich dir gestern schoin schicken , Ist doch mal ein Gegner für den Fürsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. November 2011)

In 2007 hatte ich knapp mal 16.000 km geschafft


----------



## mzaskar (18. November 2011)

man muss schon etwas leisten um Fürst zu werden


----------



## mzaskar (18. November 2011)

werde ich auch Fürst, sollte ich 15000km schaffen im nächstne Jahr?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. November 2011)

N'abend


----------



## wissefux (18. November 2011)

hätte ja nie gedacht, dass mir der job als elektriker auch spaß gemacht hätte. bin grade dabei, meinen carport mit licht und steckdosen auszustatten. strom bis zur stütze habe ich schon alleine hinbekommen. leider hat die dunkelheit meinen elan ausgebremst. kann es kaum erwarten, morgen früh weiter zu machen und die sache zum ende zu bringen. hoffentlich geht´s weiter so gut von der hand wie heute


----------



## Crazy-Racer (18. November 2011)

der Kerl hat absolut recht: lange Distanzen werden mit dem Kopf gefahren, nur nebenbei mit den Beinen! 
So zumindest meine Erfahrung von meiner ersten 200km/Tag Tour und der anschließenden 480km/2,5Tage Tour.
Irgendwann sind die Beine egal, was dann zählt ist der Wille!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. November 2011)

wissefux schrieb:


> hätte ja nie gedacht, dass mir der job als elektriker auch spaß gemacht hätte.



Ach und ich hatte mich schon über die grellen Blitze unten in den Hornauer Niederungen gewundert


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. November 2011)

Guten Morgäähhhhnnnnn


----------



## wissefux (19. November 2011)

ein verspätestes "moin"

sorry, hatte noch im neuen job zu tun . also im nächsten leben werde ich gleich elektriker


----------



## mzaskar (19. November 2011)

lass es, das gibt nur Kurze


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (19. November 2011)

mein Rollentrainer ist angekommen, jetzt steht dem Wintertrainin fast nichts mehr im Wege


----------



## Hopi (19. November 2011)

Der Schnee kann kommen  Winterräder und Licht sind da.



Und die neuen Pedale von der jungen Dame sind auch endlich da.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. November 2011)

mzaskar schrieb:


> mein Rollentrainer ist angekommen, jetzt steht dem Wintertrainin fast nichts mehr im Wege



Na dann mal auf auf


----------



## mzaskar (19. November 2011)

die Pedale sind schick ... die Laufräder eigentlich auch


----------



## mzaskar (19. November 2011)

Der Winter kann kommen


----------



## Hopi (19. November 2011)

Die Rolle ist klasse  jetzt muss man sie nur auch nutzen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. November 2011)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Der Winter kann kommen



Tja dann mal auf die Rolle - Hopp, Hopp! 

... damit Du Anfang der kommenden Saison konditionell nicht völlig von der Rolle bist


----------



## mzaskar (19. November 2011)

so 30 min Folter sind um  jetzt geh ich Schnitzel essen


----------



## Hopi (19. November 2011)

mzaskar schrieb:


> so 30 min Folter sind um  jetzt geh ich Schnitzel essen



 und dann gehst Du noch mal 4h auf die Rolle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (19. November 2011)

Ne Alpaufstieg


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. November 2011)

Na, hoffentlich nicht erstmal kein Alptraum nach dem schweren Essen


----------



## mzaskar (20. November 2011)

geht 

Gus Nächtle


----------



## wissefux (20. November 2011)

tach is ...


----------



## --bikerider-- (20. November 2011)

moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. November 2011)

moin moin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (20. November 2011)

Tachchen


----------



## ratte (20. November 2011)

Hey ihr Frühlingshähnchen, 
noch heil daheim angekommen?


----------



## Crazy-Racer (20. November 2011)

Moin!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. November 2011)

N'abend


----------



## wissefux (21. November 2011)

moin. ab in die kälte ...


----------



## mzaskar (21. November 2011)

Brrrr

Guten Morgen 

Ich gönn mir heute die Vierradfahrt. Muss noch nach Regensdorf die neuen Bremsscheiben für den 2ten LRS abholen. Dann kann ich einfach auf Spikes wechseln


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. November 2011)

Moin, Moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. November 2011)

Die zweirädrige Fahrt nach EB war sehr angenehm


----------



## Crazy-Racer (21. November 2011)

morsche!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. November 2011)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> morsche!



 Morsche gibt's hier in der Tat genug


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. November 2011)

** Bäuerchen !!! **

Heute gab's zwei sehr lecker gebratene Gänsekeulen mit Kartoffelknödeln & Rotkraut


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. November 2011)

Das neueste Produkt von Apple, wie immer schon ausverkauft, bevor es überhaupt auf den Markt kommt:


----------



## wissefux (21. November 2011)

... aber extrem stylisch  

so, ab in die kurzen hosen und gen heimat ...


----------



## Crazy-Racer (21. November 2011)

Auch ein Kick Sport 
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YlO-LO3SZ0M&feature=related"]Bergmoench movie      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## wissefux (21. November 2011)

habs gleich mal geklaut und unserem stuntzi in seinen bike&hike fred eingestellt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. November 2011)

Die zweirädrige Heimfahrt war auch wiederum sehr angenehm


----------



## Crazy-Racer (21. November 2011)

wissefux schrieb:


> habs gleich mal geklaut und unserem stuntzi in seinen bike&hike fred eingestellt



hast du mal nen Link für mich?  finde das auch meist ganz interessant was der Kerl so treibt  
Hätte auch gern so viel Zeit fürs Hobby


----------



## wissefux (21. November 2011)

guckst du hier im forum bike board/unterwegs-liveberichte. da findest du einiges zum nachlesen, aktuell leider nicht live ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. November 2011)

Gute Nacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (21. November 2011)

Dito


----------



## mzaskar (22. November 2011)

Guten Morgen


----------



## wissefux (22. November 2011)

moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. November 2011)

Mosche Ihr Morsche


----------



## --bikerider-- (22. November 2011)

mosche aus gießen...


----------



## mzaskar (22. November 2011)

so nach ner Stunde wird es dann doch arg frisch auf dem Bike. Ich glaube ich suche mir jemanden, derr mit dem Heizstrahler vor mir herfährt M


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. November 2011)

wahltho schrieb:


> Die zweirädrige Fahrt nach EB war sehr angenehm



 dito


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. November 2011)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> mosche aus gießen...



Tse, Tse, Tse - Der Iggi kommt ja ganz schön rum 

Was treibt er denn in Gießen?


----------



## Crazy-Racer (22. November 2011)

moin, heut war wieder alles gefrohren draussen, aber schön klar und sonnig


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. November 2011)

Hier ebenso.

Auf der Gasse war aber nur an ganz wenigen Stellen etwas gefrorener Reif.


----------



## mzaskar (22. November 2011)

hoffentlich bekomme ich bald meine Bremsscheiben  dann kann ich nähmlich Ice spikern 

@ Thomas

wie heisst beim Nicolai das Ausfallende?


----------



## --bikerider-- (22. November 2011)

wahltho schrieb:


> Tse, Tse, Tse - Der Iggi kommt ja ganz schön rum
> 
> Was treibt er denn in Gießen?



übernehme den laden vertretungsweise bis min. Weihnachten.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. November 2011)

mzaskar schrieb:


> ...wie heisst beim Nicolai das Ausfallende?



Radon


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. November 2011)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> übernehme den laden vertretungsweise bis min. Weihnachten.



 Ahhhh - Ein Takeover!

Friendly oder Unfriendly?


----------



## --bikerider-- (22. November 2011)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ahhhh - Ein Takeover!
> 
> Friendly oder Unfriendly?



da bin ich mir noch nicht sicher


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. November 2011)

Na dann dürfen wir ja wohl mal gespannt sein 

Ich war dann noch alleine im Wald unterwegs und bin jetzt ziemlich platt 

Gute Nacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (22. November 2011)

Dito


----------



## wissefux (23. November 2011)

moin moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. November 2011)

moin


----------



## Crazy-Racer (23. November 2011)

dito


----------



## wissefux (23. November 2011)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ahhhh - Ein Takeover!
> 
> Friendly oder Unfriendly?



 ähem  ! glückwunsch dem fürsten zur lösung der 6. k-frage


----------



## mzaskar (23. November 2011)

Sind wir jetzt im Frühaufsteher Fred 

Grüezi zäme, seid's zwäg


----------



## Crazy-Racer (23. November 2011)

war wieder richtig schön auf dem Rad, alles mit gefrohrenem Reif überzogen und die Morgensonne hüllt alles in wohlig warmes orangenes Licht


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. November 2011)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> war wieder richtig schön auf dem Rad, alles mit gefrohrenem Reif überzogen und die Morgensonne hüllt alles in wohlig warmes orangenes Licht



 dito


----------



## mzaskar (23. November 2011)

War richtig kuschelig so warm mit Sitzheizung und keine kalten Zehen  

Für alle Wintersportbegeisterten ....... noch kein Schnee in Sicht   Also kann ich nächste Woche noch ein paar Gramm Gewicht ab und ein paar WP Punkte aufbauen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. November 2011)

Mahlzeit!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. November 2011)

Hier gibt es etwas für die Warmradler unter uns


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. November 2011)

wahltho schrieb:


> Die zweirädrige Heimfahrt war auch wiederum sehr angenehm



 dito


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. November 2011)

Gn8


----------



## mzaskar (24. November 2011)

AmPoPo Schweize spinnen ... ich stand so mir nichts, dir nichts im Stau, da kam doch glatt einer in kurzen Hosen und Bikeshuhe ohne Socken vorbei ... :Spinner:

Darauf noch einen Braulio und ab ins Bett


----------



## wissefux (24. November 2011)

tach auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (24. November 2011)

teilweise recht nebulös heute ...


----------



## mzaskar (24. November 2011)

Guten Morgen  

Habe ich erwähnt, das heute quasi Freitag ist, da Morgen Frei-Tag ist 

Wenn ich so ueberlege, habe ich grosse Lust, heute schon Frei-Tag zu machen


----------



## Crazy-Racer (24. November 2011)

MoinMoin! Noch einmal aufstehen, dann ist Frei-Tag...Schafftag...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. November 2011)

Morgääähhhnnn...

... heute mal länger gepennt


----------



## wissefux (24. November 2011)

als k-fragen löser darf man das


----------



## Crazy-Racer (24. November 2011)

gefühlt war es heut ziemlich kalt auf dem Rad! Wird wohl am Nebel liegen den den ganzen Frost umgibt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. November 2011)

wissefux schrieb:


> teilweise recht nebulös heute ...



 Stimmt ... und feucht



wissefux schrieb:


> als k-fragen löser darf man das



 Stimmt auch


----------



## mzaskar (24. November 2011)

Die ging ja so einfach durch .... 

Habe mich heute dann doch 2rädrig zur Arbeit bemüht 

Ich habe das Gefühl, der Nebel wird feuchter


----------



## wissefux (24. November 2011)

wissefux schrieb:


> ähem  ! glückwunsch dem fürsten zur lösung der 6. k-frage



ne ne, ich hab hier schon recht zeitnah gratuliert  aber das ging wohl völlig durch


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. November 2011)

Mahlzeit!

Ich habe gestern beim Lupine-Provider meines Vertrauens (Gocyle) noch einen der neuen Smartcore-Akkus in 11,2Ah bestellt. Sollte heute schon ankommen. Bin mal gespannt & werde berichten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (24. November 2011)

ja wie  ich dachte, du bastelst lieber selber einen akku ? oder reizt die neue kapazitätsanzeige ?

noch < eine woche, dann beschenk ich mich auch mal wieder selber


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. November 2011)

Ich habe schon eine Originalflaschenakku & einen selbstgebauten Flaschenakku. Mich reizt die kompakte Form (für den Rucksack) und in der Tat die neue Kapazitätsanzeige.


----------



## wissefux (24. November 2011)

bei mir wirds der noch kompaktere werden. aber zum ganz kompakten für die piko3 hab ich mich dann doch nicht durchringen können. die kapazitätsanzeige fehlt dem ganz kleinen nämlich und auch die wollte ich neben mehr power auch gerne haben


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. November 2011)

Da ich im Gelände ja grundsätzlich immer einen Rucksack auf dem Rücken habe (Rückenprotektor, Trinkblase), ist selbiger auch prädestiniert für den Transport des Big Betty Akkus.


----------



## Hopi (24. November 2011)

Wir haben jetzt zur Piko noch so einen China-Lampion gekauft 

Also er ist heller ! Ist ja auch bei 4 LED mit 1600 Lumen zu erwarten  aber der Helmhalter ist sch.... . Man kann die Lampe nicht im Winkel verstellen (ausser man schiebt auf dem Kopf den Helm vor und zurück)  aber zum Glück erzeugt sie keinen Spot, aus dem Grund kann man auch mit diesem Manko Leben. Die Runde um den Staufen mit Rückreise über den Gundelhart Trail ging mit ihr Recht gut. 

Aber alles in allem, würde ich sagen, ist die Piko die bessere Lampe, leichter, besser verarbeitet, mit unserm Akku längere Laufzeit und ihr Licht reicht genau so gut für eine flotte Trail Tour.


----------



## wissefux (24. November 2011)

piko -5  (oder -6 )


----------



## Crazy-Racer (24. November 2011)

@ wahltho: wann folgt der Betty Kopf mit 2600 Lumen? 

@Hopi: wie nennt sich das China-Teil denn?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. November 2011)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> @ wahltho: wann folgt der Betty Kopf mit 2600 Lumen?



Hab' nicht vor einen noch stärkeren Lampenkopf zu kaufen. Ich hab' ja noch die Big Betty in der ersten Version mit dem PCS am Kabel. Die reicht aber für Trails jeglicher Couleur (Weisse Mauer, X-Trail, Schwarzer Balken, Vic-Trail, etc.) völlig aus 

Bei den späteren Big Betty Modellen mit dem integrierten PCS kann man wohl einen Upgrade auf die 2600 Lumen machen. Ausserdem haben die neuen Lupine-Lampenköpfe m.W. nach keinen Titan- sondern nur noch einen Aluring.


----------



## mzaskar (24. November 2011)

So einen Akku könnte ich mir auch noch zulegen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. November 2011)

So langsam wäre es eigentlich mal an der Zeit, die Bike-Urlaubsplanungen für das kommende Jahr zu konkretisieren.


----------



## mzaskar (24. November 2011)

schon wieder soweit  Achja, Hansi würde gar als Guide fungieren, sollte es zeitlich passen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. November 2011)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Achja, Hansi würde gar als Guide fungieren, sollte es zeitlich passen



ToW oder Matterhorn oder Beides? 

Ich würde Hansi gerne mal wieder sehen, bestell' ihm von A. und mir mal ganz liebe Grüsse


----------



## mzaskar (24. November 2011)

mache ich, er schwärmt immer noch von der Woche im Luberon


----------



## mzaskar (24. November 2011)

wahltho schrieb:


> ToW oder Matterhorn oder Beides?
> 
> Ich würde Hansi gerne mal wieder sehen, bestell' ihm von A. und mir mal ganz liebe Grüsse


 
Also, Tow gibt es ja mit Karte un allem ....

Matterhorn wäre ja eher frei Schnautze .... da wäre er bestimmt hilfreich 

aber ich werde es mal anbringen


----------



## Crazy-Racer (24. November 2011)

Bei mir heißt es leider Thesis statt Urlaub...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. November 2011)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Bei mir heißt es leider Thesis statt Urlaub...



 Genau - mach' Du mal endlich Dein Studium fertig, Du bist schliesslich eine Säule unserer Altersvorsorge  ll:

.. bei mir hiess das noch ganz einfach nur "Diplomarbeit"


----------



## Crazy-Racer (24. November 2011)

Jetzt schimpft man es Bachelor-Thesis 
Und was heißt hier endlich?  ich bin erst gut 2 Jahre am studieren...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. November 2011)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Und was heißt hier endlich?  ich bin erst gut 2 Jahre am studieren...



Kommendes Jahr sind es ja dann Drei und dann reicht's ja wohl auch und Schluss ist mit dem Lotterleben


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. November 2011)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Also, Tow gibt es ja mit Karte un allem ....
> 
> Matterhorn wäre ja eher frei Schnautze .... da wäre er bestimmt hilfreich



Stimmt auch wieder - Anyway: Er ist auf jeden Fall willkommen


----------



## Hopi (24. November 2011)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> @ wahltho: wann folgt der Betty Kopf mit 2600 Lumen?
> 
> @Hopi: wie nennt sich das China-Teil denn?



http://www.fireflyer-shop.com/index.php?page=product&info=42


Diese hier.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. November 2011)

wahltho schrieb:


> Die zweirädrige Heimfahrt war auch wiederum sehr angenehm



 dito

Jetzt ist erstmal Apple TV Time.


----------



## wissefux (24. November 2011)

was gibts den bei apfel tv heute ?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. November 2011)

World Invasion - Battle LA  

Nach dem iMer hier noch die iGloves


----------



## wissefux (25. November 2011)

moin


----------



## mzaskar (25. November 2011)

Morsche


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. November 2011)

Moin 



mzaskar schrieb:


> Morsche



Wo?


----------



## mzaskar (25. November 2011)

Achja, frei-Tag


----------



## wissefux (25. November 2011)

sagg


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. November 2011)

wissefux schrieb:


> sagg



alter sagg!

Soviel Zeit muss sein


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. November 2011)

Die zweirädrige Fahrt nach EB war recht angenehm und nicht so nebulös wie gestern. Auf der Rückfahrt hatte ich gestern auf den Feldern tlw. nur 20 bis 30 Metern Sicht.


----------



## wissefux (25. November 2011)

echt ? lag es vielleicht an der dunkelheit und kein licht ... 

also in "meinem" feld zu meiner zeit waren die sichtverhältnisse gestern prima ...
und mein feld ist doch auch dein feld


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. November 2011)

An der Beleuchtung lag es nicht, ich hatte die "kleine" Lupine (Tesla) am Bike.

Ich würde eher davon ausgehen, dass es daran lag, dass ich mich wesentlich später auf den Heimweg gemacht habe als Du - Gestern nämlich erst gegen 18:30 Uhr 

Besonders krass war es auf den Feldern bei Sulzbach - und das ist nur mein Feld und nicht Dein Feld


----------



## mzaskar (25. November 2011)

Paperlafax,

Doch nur ein halber Frei-Tag


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. November 2011)

Richtig so! - Schaff mal was  

Mahlzeit!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. November 2011)

Heute Abend geht's wahrscheinlich von EB direkt zweirädrig nach Ruppsch


----------



## mzaskar (25. November 2011)

Mahlzeit


----------



## mzaskar (25. November 2011)

Ferdisch gemacht


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. November 2011)

Da würde ich sagen: Morgen mal fünf Stunden Rolle 

Ich bin dann zweirädrig im leichten Landregen von EB über Steinbach, Franzoseneck, Emminghaushütte, Falkenstein, Öhlmühlweg nach Ruppsch.

Dann gab es eine Stunde Zirkeltrainingsdrill mit Ausbilderin A.

Danach ging's dann zweirädrig nach fbh.


----------



## mzaskar (25. November 2011)

Ich bleibe besser auf der Rolle sitzen 






War mal Apfelstrudel


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. November 2011)

wahltho schrieb:


> Da würde ich sagen: Morgen mal fünf Stunden Rolle



Mein Rekord steht übrigens bei drei Stunden Spin-Trainern am Stück 

So: Der Hunger wurde gerade erstmal mit ca. 300 Gramm Tatar + Käse verteilt auf vier Brötchen gestillt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (26. November 2011)

tach auch ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. November 2011)

moin 

Oh vernehmt die gar freudig Kunde: Senile Bettflucht ist heilbar!!!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. November 2011)

Zweiradpflege wäre erledigt 

Der neue Lupine-Akku ist gestern angekommen. Er ist sehr kompakt und passt auch perfekt in die Lupen-Flaschen.


----------



## mzaskar (26. November 2011)

Moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. November 2011)

Mahlzeit!


----------



## mzaskar (26. November 2011)

schon


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. November 2011)

mzaskar schrieb:


> schon



... lange


----------



## wissefux (26. November 2011)

wahltho schrieb:


> Zweiradpflege wäre erledigt



dito. kette gewechselt. als nächstes kommt ne generallüberholung beim fachmann mit gabelservice ... und bei der gelegenheit laß ich mal eben die piko mitgehen ...


----------



## mzaskar (26. November 2011)

Mahlzeit


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. November 2011)

Guude!

So - Das Thema "Weihnachtsmarkt" wäre für dieses Jahr mit dem obligatorischen Besuch des Weihnachtsmarkt in fbh auch abgehakt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. November 2011)

"Faster" ist auch ein -er Streifen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. November 2011)

... und schon wieder Moin


----------



## wissefux (27. November 2011)

... hast ja gar net gn8 gewünscht 

moin moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. November 2011)

Du ja auch nicht 

Sieht so aus, als könnte man heute mal wieder die Sonne zu Gesicht bekommen


----------



## mzaskar (27. November 2011)

Aufjedenfall, steige nähmlich auf einen (kleinen) Berg 

Moin ihr alden Säcke, mit der senilen Bettflucht


----------



## mzaskar (27. November 2011)

HeuteohneBike


----------



## mzaskar (27. November 2011)

Das Leben ist schön


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. November 2011)

"Männer die auf Ziegen starren" ist ein komischer Film


----------



## wissefux (27. November 2011)

gn8


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. November 2011)

dito


----------



## mzaskar (27. November 2011)

da schliesse ich mich mal an


----------



## wissefux (28. November 2011)

na also, geht doch 

guten morgen â¦


----------



## --bikerider-- (28. November 2011)

moin moin


----------



## wissefux (28. November 2011)

p = t - 1


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. November 2011)

moin 

Wieder mal so richtig ausgeschlafen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (28. November 2011)

Moin moin, dachte ich bleibe heute auch mal was länger liegen und gönne mir einen halben Freitag.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. November 2011)

Die zweirädrige Fahrt nach EB war recht angenehm.

Da es in fbh diesmal glatt auf der Gasse war, wurden erstmals die Spike-Laufräder aufs Delite Grey montiert.

Auf den Feldern bei Sulzbach war es dann wieder sehr neblig.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. November 2011)

Schon wieder ein Kick-Sportler!


----------



## wissefux (28. November 2011)

nebulös im tale des mains, sonnig wolkenlos schon im vorderen taunus, knapp 100 m höher


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. November 2011)

Rund Uum meinen Hochsitz in EB hat sich der Nebel heute den ganzen Tag nicht verzogen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. November 2011)

Auf dem Rückweg war es im Industriegebiet in K'heim-Münster schlagartig vorbei mit dem Nebel.


----------



## wissefux (29. November 2011)

moin


----------



## --bikerider-- (29. November 2011)

MOIN.... 
Abfahrt nach Gießen... -.-


----------



## mzaskar (29. November 2011)

Moin,


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. November 2011)

Auch Tach


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. November 2011)

Die zweirädrige Fahrt nach EB war recht angenehm, obwohl es wieder nebulös und ziemlich nasskalt war.


----------



## mzaskar (29. November 2011)

Ich will im Lotto gewinnen und zwar mindestens 1 mCHF


----------



## Crazy-Racer (29. November 2011)

moin! Die Luft ist ziemlich feucht....


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. November 2011)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Ich will im Lotto gewinnen und zwar mindestens 1 mCHF



Ich spiele schon seit Jahren regelmässig Lotto


----------



## Hopi (29. November 2011)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich spiele schon seit Jahren regelmässig Lotto



gestern habe ich mich geärgert das ich keine 6 richtigen hatte, heute musste ich hören, dass es noch frustender war wenn man an diesem WE einen 6er hatte


----------



## wissefux (29. November 2011)

so, die piko ist daheim !


----------



## ratte (29. November 2011)

Viel Vergnügen mit dem guten Stück.


----------



## prodigy (29. November 2011)

Zeitungsbericht bzgl. Hofheimer Stadtwald



http://www.fnp.de/fnp/region/lokales/main-taunus/totholz-gegen-moutainbiker_rmn01.c.9401966.de.html


----------



## wissefux (29. November 2011)

ratte schrieb:


> Viel Vergnügen mit dem guten Stück.



hab sie erst mal am helm montiert. mal gucken, wie ich damit klar komme ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ratte (29. November 2011)

wissefux schrieb:


> hab sie erst mal am helm montiert. mal gucken, wie ich damit klar komme ...


Der Gegenverkehr zumindest gar nicht, wenn Du sie > Minimum einschaltest.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. November 2011)

N'abend 

Der Fux ist also jetzt erleuchtet  

Der Nebel hat sich dann schlagartig in die höheren Lagen verzogen. Am Abend hatte ich auf einmal auf meinem Hochsitz in EB wieder freie Sicht.

Auf dem zweirädrigen Rückweg fing der Nebel dann wieder auf Höhe des Industriegebietes K'heim-Münster an.

Gute Nacht


----------



## Crazy-Racer (29. November 2011)

wissefux schrieb:


> hab sie erst mal am helm montiert. mal gucken, wie ich damit klar komme ...



etwa noch nicht getestet?
Es ist doch schon dunkel draussen  da hätte ich wohl nicht warten wollen bis morgen


----------



## wissefux (29. November 2011)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> etwa noch nicht getestet?
> Es ist doch schon dunkel draussen  da hätte ich wohl nicht warten wollen bis morgen



doch, mal kurz raus gehalten in die nacht, die dann keine mehr war 

zum fahren kam ich heute aber nicht, morgen früh, wenns net schifft ...

gn8


----------



## wissefux (30. November 2011)

moin. feucht da draussen ... hmm


----------



## wissefux (30. November 2011)

erste testfahrt erfolgreich 
mir fällt nur sehr schwer zu beurteilen, ob ich nun blende oder nicht. dazu müßte ich ja genau genommen immer direkt mal den fahrer eines kfz anleuchten, um die reaktion beobachten zu können


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (30. November 2011)

Lieber nicht 

Guten Morgen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. November 2011)

Moin 



wissefux schrieb:


> mir fällt nur sehr schwer zu beurteilen, ob ich nun blende oder nicht.



Wie bereits geschrieben: Starke Lampen gehören im Strassenverkehr nicht an den Helm!


----------



## Crazy-Racer (30. November 2011)

wissefux schrieb:


> erste testfahrt erfolgreich
> mir fällt nur sehr schwer zu beurteilen, ob ich nun blende oder nicht. dazu müßte ich ja genau genommen immer direkt mal den fahrer eines kfz anleuchten, um die reaktion beobachten zu können



du blendest definitiv, schon normale Led Dynamo Leuchten blenden in gewissem Maße, da ist eine Piko am Helm schon ne ganz andere Hausnummer 

hier ist übrigens super Wetter, die Strasse zwar feucht, aber sehr mild und sonnig


----------



## wissefux (30. November 2011)

nun ja, habe in der stadt selbstverständlich nur die schwächste stufe an gehabt. über land dann die ordentliche ausleuchtung benutzt und bei gegenverkehr immer leicht richtung feld nach rechts geschaut ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. November 2011)

Fahr' doch mal bei den Herren in Grün (inzwischen tlw. Blau) vorbei und frag' die nach dem Thema "Helmlampe im Strassenverkehr" 

Klar hat 'ne Lupine im Strassenverkehr 'eh keine Zulassung, aber mit der Lampe am Helm wird es dann auch noch total offensichtlich  

Heute morgen wurde dann flugs der schnelle Laufradsatz wieder aufgezogen. Die zweirädrige Fahrt nach EB war sogar recht sonnig


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. November 2011)

prodigy schrieb:


> Zeitungsbericht bzgl. Hofheimer Stadtwald
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.fnp.de/fnp/region/lokales/main-taunus/totholz-gegen-moutainbiker_rmn01.c.9401966.de.html



 Downhill im Hofheimer Stadtwald, Wo datt denn da?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. November 2011)

Auch die Technologie für Schuhheizungen schreitet voran!  

P.S: Akku in der Sohle gab es vor ein paar Jahren schon von SIDI. Die Sensorik ist aber neu.


----------



## wissefux (30. November 2011)

wahltho schrieb:


> Klar hat 'ne Lupine im Strassenverkehr 'eh keine Zulassung, aber mit der Lampe am Helm wird es dann auch noch total offensichtlich



werd wahrscheinlich eh auf lenkerhalter umbauen. leider hab ich den zu großen gekauft, der passt vielleicht ans oberrohr, aber nicht mal an die sattelstütze.

an den helm kommt mir dann die sigma power led ... als redundanz für den notfall ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. November 2011)

wissefux schrieb:


> an den helm kommt mir dann die sigma power led ... als redundanz für den notfall ...



Redundante Auslegung ist immer gut 

Ich dimme übrigens im Strassenverkehr selbst die Tesla am Lenker immer ab.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. November 2011)

wahltho schrieb:


> Redundante Auslegung ist immer gut



Ich erinnere mich noch gut an eine Plauscher-Staufentour im Herbst 2007, als ein Achtbeiner, dessen Name ich vergessen habe, mit seiner Lupine am Lenker (ich glaube es war eine Pasubio) als einziger Lichtquelle den Mannstein-Trail runter ist. Ich stand schon unten auf der ersten Quer-WAB und sah den Lichtkegel den Trail 'runtergekommen. Plötzlich war zuerst der Lichtschein weg, dann hörte man ein lautes "Schei$$e" und danach gab's dann ein Geholter...

... zum Glück war bei dem Sturz nichts ernsthaftes passiert...

... die Lupine war halt aus irgendeinem unerfindlichen Grund mitten auf dem Trail ausgegangen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (30. November 2011)

wahltho schrieb:


> Redundante Auslegung ist immer gut



man könnte gar über ne zweite piko mit kleinem akku nachdenken. in summe immer noch günstiger als eine wilma 6 
hab mir schließlich auch ein stirnband zum joggen gegönnt. das ständige umschrauben ist mir schon jetzt lästig, wo ich es noch nicht einmal gemacht habe ... hmm, dann bräuchte ich aber gar 3 pikos


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. November 2011)

wissefux schrieb:


> ... hmm, dann bräuchte ich aber gar 3 pikos



Ein "retridante" Auslegung sozusagen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. November 2011)

Die zweirädrige Heimfahrt war diesmal unnebulös 

Gute Nacht


----------



## karsten13 (30. November 2011)

wahltho schrieb:


> Auch die Technologie für Schuhheizungen schreitet voran!



hab ich mir letzten Winter von bonusheft abgeguckt. Der hat sie aber grade reklamiert, sind wohl etwas zu warm geworden 

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## wissefux (1. Dezember 2011)

moin


----------



## wissefux (1. Dezember 2011)

so, bin dann mal zum schutze der allgemeinheit  und zu meinem vergnügen  durch die felder gefahren. so kam ich wenigstens reichlich in genuß der leuchtkraft, die mir auch gleich schon von weitem einen entgegenkommenden jogger (ohne licht, dunkel gekleidet, aber immerhin reflektoren) offenbarte


----------



## mzaskar (1. Dezember 2011)

Moin und so  

Und zufrieden mit der Kleinen?


----------



## wissefux (1. Dezember 2011)

durchaus zufrieden. endlich bekomm ich auch mal was im randbereich mit. da leuchten dann immer mal diverse augenpaare. eine kopfdrehung und schon erkennt man katze oder hase etc. 

wenn ich nicht wüßte, dass es noch deutlich besser geht, wäre ich wunschlos glücklich. so denkt man aber irgendwie, da geht ja noch was 

aber de fakto die beste lampe, die ich je hatte


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. Dezember 2011)

moin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (1. Dezember 2011)

moin!
@fux: besser geht fast immer, ist halt immer die Frage was man auch sinnvoll einsetzen kann


----------



## wissefux (1. Dezember 2011)

und was man bereit ist zu investieren oder was man eben nur kann 

selbst wenn du mit ner betty unterwegs bist, kommt dann plötzlich so ein selbstbaufreak um die ecke, mit flutlicht und stromgenerator auf dem hänger


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. Dezember 2011)

Mahlzeit!

Die zweirädrige Fahrt nach EB war ziemlich unspektakulär.

Zum Thema blenden: Alleine gestern sind mir auf dem Heimweg auf den Feldwegen zwei Biker entgegengekommen, die mich tierisch geblendet haben.


----------



## wissefux (1. Dezember 2011)

... die kannste doch locker wegblenden


----------



## mzaskar (1. Dezember 2011)

wissefux schrieb:


> ... die kannste doch locker weg*brenn*en


----------



## wissefux (1. Dezember 2011)

aber wie ich unseren fürsten kenne, läßt er milde walten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. Dezember 2011)

wissefux schrieb:


> ... die kannste doch locker wegblenden



Mach ich dann auch 

Ich drehe die Tesla dann am Lenker einfach immer etwas höher, um die Blender auf Ihr Werk hinzuweisen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. Dezember 2011)

Die zweirädrige Heimfahrt war unspektakulär und verlief trocken 

Transfomers 3 ist auch ganz sehenswert - Da wird mal eben Chicago in Schutt & Asche gelegt


----------



## wissefux (2. Dezember 2011)

moin


----------



## wissefux (2. Dezember 2011)

milde ist es heuer ...

konnte heute nur einen jogger von hinten und ein im feld entgegenkommendes auto erleuchten. der blieb dann auch stehen. da hatte ich aber auch nur ganz wenig gnade, hat ja im felde (wahrscheinlich) nix zu suchen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. Dezember 2011)

Moin 



wissefux schrieb:


> .., hat ja im felde (wahrscheinlich) nix zu suchen



Vlll. war's der Bauer


----------



## wissefux (2. Dezember 2011)

vielleicht, aber der fährt meistens mit schwerem gerät da rum ...

hab ja immerhin dann eine stufe abgeblendet


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. Dezember 2011)

Der Bauer kontrolliert auch manchmal nur seine Felder und plant die Arbeit für den kommenden Tag.

Wer sollte denn auch morgens so früh mit dem Auto auf dem Feld rumfahren? Obwohl: Lief ein Hund hinter dem Auto her? - Dann war es wieder so ein Depp, der seinen Hund mit dem Auto Gassi führt.

Nasskalt ist's draussen.


----------



## wissefux (2. Dezember 2011)

im dunkeln wird bestimmt nix geplant 

wie auch immer, bauer oder nicht, in dem feld kommen immer mal autos gefahren und ich frage mich immer, was es demjenigen bringt. gut, am anfang gibt es ein paar kleingärten, aber der große rest ist eigentlich nur landwirtschaft und ne abkürzung ist das gewiss auch nicht. bin schon einmal bei tag fast dort übern haufen gefahren worden, weil der feldweg als rennpiste genutzt wurde 

meine familie hat noch äcker oben am reis. da darf man natürlich hinfahren und es gab mal einen wisch von der stadt, für jeden pkw ausgestellt, der dort die äcker anfahren darf. ich mußte dann immer mal die oma hinfahren, weil sie einfach mal nach ihrem acker gucken wollte. wohl hab ich mich trotz erlaubnis dabei nie gefühlt, weil man schon von jedem spaziergänger, radfahrer etc. etwas seltsam beäugt wird und ich dann auch immer mit ner anzeige gerechnet habe ...


----------



## mzaskar (2. Dezember 2011)

Moin MiOin

Lohnt es sich das Bike mit zu nehmen ins WE nach D-Land.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. Dezember 2011)

wissefux schrieb:


> meine familie hat noch äcker oben am reis.



 Der Fux ist also Großgrundbesitzer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (2. Dezember 2011)

der fux ist großschuldner bei ner bank


----------



## mzaskar (2. Dezember 2011)

Dann bekommt er dochj immer die Tür aufghalten


----------



## wissefux (2. Dezember 2011)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Dann bekommt er dochj immer die Tür aufghalten



bei ner onlinebank


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. Dezember 2011)

Da öffnen sie Dir gerne 'nen Port


----------



## wissefux (2. Dezember 2011)

die öffnen höchstens bei mir die haustür und schmeißen mich raus, wenn ich net mehr zahlen kann


----------



## mzaskar (2. Dezember 2011)

Ist doch eh nur virtuelles Geld


----------



## mzaskar (2. Dezember 2011)

So, Entscheidung ist gefallen, Wettertechnisch ist es eher Mau  Da lasse ich mein Bike lieber in der CH


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. Dezember 2011)

... nimm doch wenigstens die Rolle mit


----------



## mzaskar (2. Dezember 2011)

Nö


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. Dezember 2011)

Fauler Sagg!


----------



## mzaskar (2. Dezember 2011)

wird doch eh scheiss nass


----------



## wissefux (2. Dezember 2011)

yep. gerade hat es sich schön verdunkelt und es schifft mal wieder ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. Dezember 2011)

mzaskar schrieb:


> wird doch eh scheiss nass



Dafür hast Du Dir doch die Rolle gekauft?


----------



## mzaskar (2. Dezember 2011)

Nee, damit betreibe ich Abends den Fernseher zu Hause  

Werde mich am Wochenende mal etwas um meine Mutter kümmern.....das kommt auch nicht schlecht


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. Dezember 2011)

Nach fünf Tagen Biken hintereinander plane ich für das w/e auch mal wieder zwei Ruhetage.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ratte (2. Dezember 2011)

Ruhetage wird es wohl auch bei uns geben. Hopi war sehr spendabel mit seinen Bazillen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. Dezember 2011)

Da war er dann aber wirklich sehr grosszügig 

Gute Besserung & gute Nacht


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. Dezember 2011)

... und schon wieder Moin


----------



## wissefux (3. Dezember 2011)

mahlzeit


----------



## mzaskar (3. Dezember 2011)

Hier regnet es


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. Dezember 2011)

Hier auch


----------



## wissefux (3. Dezember 2011)

hier nicht


----------



## wissefux (3. Dezember 2011)

warum kann man eigentlich keine frauen mit so ner piko erleuchten 

da macht man sich zum affen und geht mit helm aufm kopf mit hund und frauchen gassi, drückt dann im dunkelsten bachweg erwartungsvoll und voller vorfreude den knopf. es wird - oh wunder der technik - herrlich hell, aber die begeisterung bei meiner  hielt sich bemerkenswert in grenzen 

dann halt nicht. muß ich halt wohl mal wieder mit kerzenschein punkten


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. Dezember 2011)

Für eine romantische Beleuchtung sorgt ja auch eine Lupine nicht gerade


----------



## wissefux (4. Dezember 2011)

wahltho schrieb:


> Für eine romantische Beleuchtung sorgt ja auch eine Lupine nicht gerade



es sollte ja auch nicht romantisch werden 

moin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. Dezember 2011)

moin moin 

Es schifft immer noch.


----------



## mzaskar (4. Dezember 2011)

Es regnet  

Moin Moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. Dezember 2011)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Es regnet



Das ist echt untertrieben 

Es schifft! - Aber so richtig


----------



## ratte (4. Dezember 2011)

wissefux schrieb:


> warum kann man eigentlich keine frauen mit so ner piko erleuchten


 Nicht?


----------



## wissefux (4. Dezember 2011)

ratte schrieb:


> Nicht?



nicht alle


----------



## Hopi (4. Dezember 2011)

wissefux schrieb:


> nicht alle



Du hättest die Piko vielleicht in weiß nehmen sollen


----------



## Crazy-Racer (4. Dezember 2011)

Mahlzeit!
Also iggi meinereiner und zwei Freundinnen hatten dies WE echt Glück mit dem Wetter - zumindest bekamen wir keinen Regen ab. Weder auf dem Weihnachtsmarkt, noch bei der Wanderung am Heimgarten


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. Dezember 2011)

N'abend


----------



## wissefux (4. Dezember 2011)

Hopi schrieb:


> Du hättest die Piko vielleicht in weiß nehmen sollen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (4. Dezember 2011)

Nicht gut den Finger so vor das Pferdchen zu halten, nachher denkt es ..... hmmm lecker Mohrrübchen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. Dezember 2011)

Da spricht der Fachmann 

So'ne Lupine macht doch weisses Licht, wo ist also das Problem


----------



## Hopi (4. Dezember 2011)

wahltho schrieb:


> Da spricht der Fachmann
> 
> So'ne Lupine macht doch weisses Licht, wo ist also das Problem



Das Gehäuse  das Gehäuse


----------



## wissefux (4. Dezember 2011)

Hopi schrieb:


> Das Gehäuse  das Gehäuse



kabel + akku nicht zu vergessen ... 

gn8


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. Dezember 2011)

War schon klar, ist doch im Dunkeln 'eh egal 

Herr der Ringe Extended auf Blaustrahl kommt 

Gute Nacht


----------



## wissefux (5. Dezember 2011)

moin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (5. Dezember 2011)

die zweirädrige fahrt gen ffm war recht angenehm. weniger wind und weniger kalt als erwartet ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Dezember 2011)

Moin, Moin 

Die Regenfront ist wie vorhergesagt wohl durch


----------



## mzaskar (5. Dezember 2011)

Hier nich  dazu noch wind  ich fahre wohl mehrrädrig, nicht jedoch zweirädrig zur Arbeit 


Moin


----------



## wissefux (5. Dezember 2011)

schon jemals einrädrig gefahren ?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Dezember 2011)

Einrädrig sollte doch der Hopi inzwischen können


----------



## ratte (5. Dezember 2011)

wahltho schrieb:


> Einrädrig sollte doch der Hopi inzwischen können


Nö. 

Püh, Erkältungssymptome sind weg, nur der Kreislauf will noch nicht. Ich wunder mich immer wieder, wie anstrengend Duschen sein kann. 
War wohl nix mit arbeitgeberfreundlichem Verlauf.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Dezember 2011)

Na dann gute Besserung weiterhin 

Die zweirädrige Fahrt nach EB verlief bis auf einige wenige Tropfen trocken


----------



## mzaskar (5. Dezember 2011)

@ wahltho

habe dir mal eine Mail geschickt


----------



## wissefux (5. Dezember 2011)

mzaskar schrieb:


> @ wahltho
> 
> habe dir mal eine Mail geschickt



 wow. diese schweizer wissen immer zu überraschen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Dezember 2011)

mzaskar schrieb:


> @ wahltho
> 
> habe dir mal eine Mail geschickt



Ich hab' aber keine Mail von Dir bekommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Dezember 2011)

Ich bin dann noch trocken vor dem Regen wieder nach fbh zurückgekehrt.

Hier ist der Regen inzwischen in Schneeregen übergegangen.


----------



## wissefux (5. Dezember 2011)

hier unten ist z.z. weder regen noch schnee noch schneeregen ...

gn8


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Dezember 2011)

Hat hier inzwischen wohl auch wieder aufgehört.

Die Vorhersage auf Stundenbasis bei Weather Pro ist schon ziemlich gut 

Gute Nacht


----------



## wissefux (6. Dezember 2011)

tach


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. Dezember 2011)

wissefux schrieb:


> tach



 auch


----------



## mzaskar (6. Dezember 2011)

Moinmoinmoinmoinmoinoinmoinmoinmoin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. Dezember 2011)

Die zweirädrige Fahrt nach EB war angenehm. Es war recht frisch, aber nicht so feucht auf den Wegen wie ursprünglich erwartet und auch nicht glatt.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. Dezember 2011)

-e Seite


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. Dezember 2011)

Die zweirädrige Heimfahrt verlief wiederum trocken 

Ich bin mittlerweile beim dritten Teil der Herr der Ringe Extended angekommen 

Gute Nacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (6. Dezember 2011)

Hier regnet es  und die gestrigen 60min Rolle waren verdammt hart


----------



## wissefux (7. Dezember 2011)

moin. heute dann mal auf 4 reifen ...


----------



## mzaskar (7. Dezember 2011)

Guten Morgen 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. Dezember 2011)

Moin 

Ausgeschlafen 

Stimmt: Es regnet


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. Dezember 2011)

Da der Regen laut Regenradarvorhersage wohl noch etwas anhalten wird, werde ich heute nach drei Wochen auch mal wieder das Vierrad gen EB bemühen.


----------



## wissefux (7. Dezember 2011)

weise, weise herr fürscht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (7. Dezember 2011)

und der Student kämpfte sich mit dem 2-rädrigen durch den Regen zur Uni und ist dabei auch nicht umgekommen


----------



## wissefux (7. Dezember 2011)

ja, den luxus muß man sich erst verdienen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. Dezember 2011)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> und der Student kämpfte sich mit dem 2-rädrigen durch den Regen zur Uni und ist dabei auch nicht umgekommen



Das ging mir vor 25 Jahren ebenso 

... und von 1995 bis 2002 bin ich auch bei Wind und Wetter jeden Tag nach FFM, weil wir damals nur ein Auto hatten 

Also nicht Jammern!


----------



## Crazy-Racer (7. Dezember 2011)

Das war nicht gejammert  ich habe zudem auch die Alternative mit Öffentlichen zu reisen, in gewissen räumlichen Grenzen sogar kostenfrei  
Allerdings bin ich kein Freund von Öffentlichen...auf dem Rad habe ich ein bisschen mehr Platz zum "Atmen"


----------



## mzaskar (7. Dezember 2011)

doch, gejammert  

und nun auch noch fishing for compliments


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. Dezember 2011)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Allerdings bin ich kein Freund von Öffentlichen...



Ich auch nicht. ÖPNV ist bei mir ein absolutes Nogo, zumindest in D.


----------



## mzaskar (7. Dezember 2011)

Man geht ja auch nicht mit den öffentlichen, man fährt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. Dezember 2011)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Man geht ja auch nicht mit den öffentlichen, man fährt



Auch das ist ein NoGo für den Fürsten


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. Dezember 2011)

Gute Nacht


----------



## wissefux (8. Dezember 2011)

moin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (8. Dezember 2011)

moin moin


----------



## mzaskar (8. Dezember 2011)

Ei gudde wie?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. Dezember 2011)

Na wie schon: gut natürlich


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. Dezember 2011)

Die zweirädrige Fahrt nach EB war sehr angenehm


----------



## wissefux (8. Dezember 2011)

dito für die 4 rädrige ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. Dezember 2011)

Das hier wäre doch das adäquate Gefährt für unsere Freunde des Campings


----------



## Hopi (8. Dezember 2011)

wahltho schrieb:


> Das hier wäre doch das adäquate Gefährt für unsere Freunde des Campings



Viel zu teuer und langweilig 

Der kostet nur die Hälfte und ist viel cooler


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. Dezember 2011)

Ich kenn' mich da nicht so aus 

Ich find' aber der sieht eher langweilig aus, während der Andere ein etwas "martialischeres Auftreten" hat.


----------



## Hopi (8. Dezember 2011)

Aber was wollen wir mit einem solchen Mobil  da bin ich ja schon wieder nur so langsam wie mit dem Wowa unterwegs


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. Dezember 2011)

Die zweirädrige Heimfahrt war angenehm. Der Trainings-Effekt wurde durch einen frischen Gegenwind verstärkt 

Gute Nacht


----------



## wissefux (9. Dezember 2011)

moin. 4 rädrig again ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. Dezember 2011)

Moin. Ich warte mal ab. der Regen könnte so gegen 08:30/09:00 Uhr durch sein, dann zweirädrig.


----------



## Lucafabian (9. Dezember 2011)

das ist doch was zum plauschen 

http://www.der-postillon.com/2011/11/neuer-ministerprasident-italiens-findet.html


----------



## Lucafabian (9. Dezember 2011)

das hat er jetzt davon 

http://www.der-postillon.com/2011/11/neuer-ministerprasident-italiens-findet.html


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. Dezember 2011)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> das hat er jetzt davon
> 
> http://www.der-postillon.com/2011/11/neuer-ministerprasident-italiens-findet.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (9. Dezember 2011)

ups der link war ja doppelt


also nochmal

das hat er jetzt davon:

http://www.der-postillon.com/2011/01/silvio-berlusconi-endlich-kastriert.html


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. Dezember 2011)

wahltho schrieb:


> Moin. Ich warte mal ab. der Regen könnte so gegen 08:30/09:00 Uhr durch sein, dann zweirädrig.



 Die Rechnung ist aufgegangen


----------



## wissefux (9. Dezember 2011)

wahltho schrieb:


> Die Rechnung ist aufgegangen



und es zieht genau dahin, wo ich es bald in weißer form gebrauchen kann


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. Dezember 2011)

wissefux schrieb:


> und es zieht genau dahin, wo ich es bald in weißer form gebrauchen kann



... ich habe auch nichts dagegen, wenn es dort, wo Du es gebrauchen kannst, in weisser Form 'runterkommt


----------



## Hopi (9. Dezember 2011)

Da soll mal einer sagen, die Leute würden  bei Ebay nicht die Wahrheit schreiben  


http://www.ebay.de/itm/230594307163#ht_1467wt_1145


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. Dezember 2011)

Die zweirädrige Heimfahrt war sehr angenehm


----------



## wissefux (10. Dezember 2011)

guden


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. Dezember 2011)

wissefux schrieb:


> guden



... morgen!


----------



## mzaskar (10. Dezember 2011)

Tach auch


----------



## mzaskar (10. Dezember 2011)

Morsche geht es in den Schneereee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (10. Dezember 2011)

so, die piko wurde erfolgreich am lenker montiert. selbst die kleine halterung ist für den lenker noch zu groß. ein von diversen lampen übriges breites gummiband konnte aber die fehlenden mm ausgleichen. mal schauen, wie es damit in der praxis läuft.
am helm ist jetzt die powerled montier. ist schon ein erheblicher gewichtsunterschied


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. Dezember 2011)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Morsche geht es in den Schneereee



Wo gibt's denn Schnee? Steigst Du auf das Matterhorn oder wie?


----------



## mzaskar (10. Dezember 2011)

www.andermatt.ch 
www.flumserberg.ch 


PS: Facetime?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. Dezember 2011)

Der Mac Mini für's Wohnzimmer war nicht nur für Facetime eine -e Anschaffung 

Habe gerade "Deutschland aus der Luft" aus der ZDF-Mediathek geschaut - Sehr empfehlenswert


----------



## mzaskar (11. Dezember 2011)

Mein Sportplatz


----------



## wissefux (11. Dezember 2011)

tach auch


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. Dezember 2011)

Auch tach


----------



## wissefux (11. Dezember 2011)

ein grund mehr, auf öpnv zu verzichten ... klick


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. Dezember 2011)

N' Abend 

Heute gab's quasi eine GA-Runde von knapp 70km über die Felder nach HG und wieder zurück, wobei der Rückweg als Nightride erfolgte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. Dezember 2011)

Ich bin platt - Gute Nacht


----------



## potsdamradler (11. Dezember 2011)

N8

Habe grad was gefunden zur Federweg Ermittlung :
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WUfUshe6B_o"]Fahrwerkseinstellung - Mountainbike Technik Tipps      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## wissefux (12. Dezember 2011)

moin. erneut sind 4 reifen heute wohl die bessere wahl ...


----------



## potsdamradler (12. Dezember 2011)

@wissefux

hier im nordosten is dit noch im lot. meinetwejn kann da winta ausfalln 
ui algoholverbod- na dann fahrnwa midda eigenen karre, oder doch radl abba später
grs*


----------



## mzaskar (12. Dezember 2011)

Moinmoin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Dezember 2011)

Moin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (12. Dezember 2011)

Mich hats ins Bett gebrezelt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Dezember 2011)

Gute Besserung 

Welch' Maladie ist es denn? 

Ich könnt' mich ja so langsam mal Richtung EB aufmachen


----------



## mzaskar (12. Dezember 2011)

Mein Magen hängt schon etwas länger durch und reagiert zur Zeit sehr empfindlich


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Dezember 2011)

Eigentlich sollte ich es schaffen, dieses Jahr die 8.000 Zweirad-km noch vollzumalen


----------



## wissefux (12. Dezember 2011)

dann mal mal schön 
malen nach zahlen ...

der fux in seiner besten zeit hatte irgendwas zwischen 7k und 8k an zweirad km ... dieses jahr werden es keine 4 k sein ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Dezember 2011)

Na immerhin auch eine gute Leistung 

Die automatische Rechtschreibkorrektur auf dem Mac leistet manchmal auch erstaunliche Dinge   

Aus "lol" wird zum Beispiel immer "oll" 

Ich schaue jetzt seit drei Abenden schon die Staffeln von "Die Deutschen" aus der ZDF Mediathek - Wirklich sehenswert aumen:


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Dezember 2011)

wahltho schrieb:


> ...Wirklich sehenswert aumen:



 Upps - Ich meinte natürlich  und nicht aumen:


----------



## wissefux (13. Dezember 2011)

moin. noch trocken, aber ein blick in diverse regenradare verheisst nix gutes 
ergo wieder 4 rädrig geschlossen


----------



## potsdamradler (13. Dezember 2011)

...oder länger liegenbleiben
Gruß an Alle 
vom netten ...Fred Plausch.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Dezember 2011)

Moin 

Heute Zweirad


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Dezember 2011)

wahltho schrieb:


> Heute Zweirad



 Done!


----------



## wissefux (13. Dezember 2011)

nass


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Dezember 2011)

Nö - trocken


----------



## potsdamradler (13. Dezember 2011)

wissefux schrieb:


> nass



hier och
Kettenfahrzeug


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Dezember 2011)

In EB jetzt auch nass


----------



## mzaskar (13. Dezember 2011)

hihi


----------



## mzaskar (13. Dezember 2011)

hoho


----------



## mzaskar (13. Dezember 2011)

haha


----------



## mzaskar (13. Dezember 2011)

huhu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Dezember 2011)

... Geronimo !


----------



## TiJoe (13. Dezember 2011)

mzaskar schrieb:


> huhu



Also den "HUHU" finde ich extrem geil!!!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Dezember 2011)

So - Auch ohne grossen Regen heimgekommen und ein frischer Gegenwind hat den Trainings-Effekt angenehm verstärkt


----------



## Crazy-Racer (13. Dezember 2011)

Huhu finde ich auch total klasse!


----------



## potsdamradler (13. Dezember 2011)

Endlich kapiert wie auf x1000 Beiträge kommt.
Netter Fred, zumal Frankfurt gleich neben Potsdam liegt, wettermäßich

Grüße von knarF


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Dezember 2011)

Yepp - Das Wetter ist zur Zeit eher mäßig  

"Huhu" ist auch mein Favorit 

Gute Nacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## potsdamradler (13. Dezember 2011)

Gute N8


----------



## wissefux (14. Dezember 2011)

moin. ja, huhu hat was


----------



## wissefux (14. Dezember 2011)

so, mal wieder 2 rädrig heute ...

besondere vorkommnisse : kaum hat man ne gscheite funzel, nehmen sie einem die dunkelheit an entscheidenden streckenabschnitten


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. Dezember 2011)

moin 

Regenradarvohersage besagt: Penn' noch 'ne halbe Stunde weiter!


----------



## wissefux (14. Dezember 2011)

du brauchst den kick, oder 
meine relativ genaue app meldet gegen 8.00 uhr > 75 % niederschlagswahrscheinlichkeit in höchst, in h. um diese zeit fast 100 %


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. Dezember 2011)

Meine ebenfalls sehr genaue App sagt, dass es zwischen 08:00 und 08:30 wohl etwas kräftiger regnen wird. So schnell schaffe ich es mit Vorbereitungen nicht mehr nach EB. Deshalb werde ich erst gegen 08:45 Uhr starten und kann ruhig noch mal eine halbe Stunde in die Buntkarierten krabbeln


----------



## wissefux (14. Dezember 2011)

viel glück


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. Dezember 2011)

Danke 

... brauche ich aber nicht: Der Regen ist schon durch. Es wird heller. Ich werde mich mal umziehen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. Dezember 2011)

Trocken zweirädrig nach EB gelangt


----------



## Crazy-Racer (14. Dezember 2011)

und meinem VL-Plan ist das Wetter egal und da geht es auch mal 2-rädrig durch den Regen...drückt für Freitag die Daumen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. Dezember 2011)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> und meinem VL-Plan ist das Wetter egal



Bekommt man als Student jetzt schon vermögenswirksame Leistungen und was hat das mit dem Wetter zu tun?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. Dezember 2011)

wahltho schrieb:


> Bekommt man als Student jetzt schon vermögenswirksame Leistungen und was hat das mit dem Wetter zu tun?



Ahhh - Warmer Regen, jetzt verstehe ich


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. Dezember 2011)

Mahlzeit!

So gegen 19:00 Uhr soll es vorbei sein mit dem Regen. Die Heimfahrt sollte daher auch trocken erfolgen können


----------



## wissefux (14. Dezember 2011)

nix da. bleib doch net bis 19 uhr hier drin ...
wird wohl ne feuchte heimreise bei mir ...


----------



## Crazy-Racer (14. Dezember 2011)

Ich bekomme hier doch VorgeLesen  das hat nichts mit Geldregen zu tun...zumindest noch


----------



## wissefux (14. Dezember 2011)

faules studentenpack von heute. unsereiner mußte immer selber lesen


----------



## wissefux (14. Dezember 2011)

regenpause in h.


----------



## wissefux (14. Dezember 2011)

wissefux schrieb:


> regenpause in h.



in ner guten stunde kommt noch ein letzter schutt für heute runter. könnte also doch noch trocken und zu vernünftigen zeiten klappen ...


----------



## mzaskar (14. Dezember 2011)

moment ich schieb noch was rüber


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (14. Dezember 2011)

h. meldet gewitter  danke @mzaskar


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. Dezember 2011)

... also wie vorhergesagt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. Dezember 2011)

wissefux schrieb:


> nix da. bleib doch net bis 19 uhr hier drin ...



Bei mir ist 19:00 Uhr der planmässige Heimfahrtszeitpunkt


----------



## wissefux (14. Dezember 2011)

aber jetzt scheint die sonne, also nix wie heim


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. Dezember 2011)

Gleich geht's erstmal ab in die Muckibude


----------



## wissefux (14. Dezember 2011)

die heimfahrt war bis auf reichlich gegenwind recht angenehm und trocken 
so wie laut wettervorhersage eingeplant


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. Dezember 2011)

Ich freue mich schon auf einen strammen, den Trainingseffekt erhöhenden Gegenwind.


----------



## wissefux (14. Dezember 2011)

und, schon den gegenwind überwunden oder wieder zurückgeblasen worden 

gn8 plauscher 

gn8 MTBvD


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. Dezember 2011)

Natürlich dem Gegenwind fürstlich getrotzt und trocken heimgekehrt  

Green Lantern ist ein ganz netter Film mit -en Effekten, sofern man solche Comics & ihre Verfilmungen mag.

Was ist denn mit dem MTBvD 

Gute Nacht Plauscher


----------



## wissefux (15. Dezember 2011)

moin


----------



## wissefux (15. Dezember 2011)

wahltho schrieb:


> Was ist denn mit dem MTBvD



einfach mal dem 2. link im extra aufgemachten fred (findet sich in jedem lokalen unterforum ) folgen und kurz überfliegen ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. Dezember 2011)

moin moin 

Schön ausgeschlafen


----------



## Hopi (15. Dezember 2011)

wissefux schrieb:


> einfach mal dem 2. link im extra aufgemachten fred (findet sich in jedem lokalen unterforum ) folgen und kurz überfliegen ...



Warum verdrehst Du die Augen, da ist jemand sauer und versucht die Mitglieder zu mobilisieren. Kann ich verstehen, wenn ich in so einem Verein wäre, wäre ich auch sauer. (aber wir sind ja bei dem andern Verein )


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. Dezember 2011)

Gleich geht's wieder ab auf dass 2-Rad Richtung EB.

Das letzte Mal für diese Woche: Alle restlichen Freitag des Jahres 2011 sind nämlich Frei-Tage


----------



## mzaskar (15. Dezember 2011)

ich kapier's nicht


----------



## wissefux (15. Dezember 2011)

wahltho schrieb:


> Das letzte Mal für diese Woche: Alle restlichen Freitag des Jahres 2011 sind nämlich Frei-Tage





mzaskar schrieb:


> ich kapier's nicht



was gibts daran nicht zu kapieren 

für morgen und den nächsten freitag gilt bei mir auch : frei-tag 
aber an einem muß ich in diesem jahr noch mal ran


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. Dezember 2011)

mzaskar schrieb:


> ich kapier's nicht



Und mich interessiert's nicht so richtig - Der Fürst ist absolut unvereinlich 

Die zweirädrige Fahrt nach EB verlief trocken


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. Dezember 2011)

N'abend 

Morgen früh kehrt die Fürstin aus dem Reich der Mitte zurück


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. Dezember 2011)

Bin dann auch wieder trocken nach fbh gelangt 

Ich habe dann doch mal nach den Freds zum MTBvD gesucht, habe aber nichts gefunden 

Bin aber doch auf einen recht interessanten Fred gestossen, in dem die Weitergabe der Adressen von DIMB-Mitgliedern an die Bike-Bravo diskutiert wird


----------



## wissefux (15. Dezember 2011)

die freds mit den links wurden wohl gelöscht ...

nimm den 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=537020

hab nix gegen die bike bravo, war ja selbst schon abonnent. dk hat also eh schon meine adresse, mir also wurscht ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. Dezember 2011)

Guet Nacht


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. Dezember 2011)

Moin 

Schei§§wetter da draussen 

... aber zum Glück ist Frei-Tag


----------



## Crazy-Racer (16. Dezember 2011)

was hab ich eigentlich verbrochen, dass hier so ein Mistwetter ist, wo ich doch heute mit dem Rad zum Vorstellungsgespräch muss


----------



## mzaskar (16. Dezember 2011)

Moin moin 

Viel Glück beim V-Gespräch


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. Dezember 2011)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Viel Glück beim V-Gespräch



dito 

Die Fürstin ist aus dem Reich der Mitte zurückgekehrt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (16. Dezember 2011)

Meine allerliebsten Willkommensgrüsse an die Fürstin


----------



## Crazy-Racer (16. Dezember 2011)

danke  hoffe das Wetter hält...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. Dezember 2011)

ITunes Match ist in D gestartet.


----------



## mzaskar (16. Dezember 2011)

in ch auch


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. Dezember 2011)

Abgleich mit iTunes Match läuft bereits


----------



## mzaskar (16. Dezember 2011)

Der Space dafür geht aber extra oder wie?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (17. Dezember 2011)

moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. Dezember 2011)

Moin 

Der Upload nach iTunes Match läuft noch. Ein paar tausend Songs hat er nicht bei iTunes gefunden und die werden jetzt hochgeladen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. Dezember 2011)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ein paar tausend Songs hat er nicht bei iTunes gefunden und die werden jetzt hochgeladen.



In erster Linie scheint es meine Klassiksammlung zu sein - Surprise, surprise


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. Dezember 2011)

Noch etwas mehr als 800 Songs.


----------



## mzaskar (17. Dezember 2011)

ich habe mal gesstartet


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. Dezember 2011)

Noch etwas mehr als 600 Titel


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. Dezember 2011)

Dessen Eltern hatten doch wohl massiv einen an der Klatsche


----------



## wissefux (17. Dezember 2011)

gn8


----------



## mzaskar (17. Dezember 2011)

Comic Verfilmungen sind irgendwie cool 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. Dezember 2011)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Comic Verfilmungen sind irgendwie cool



Welche jetzt genau gerade? 

Gute Nacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## t.schneider (18. Dezember 2011)

servus leute,
nach nun einigen monaten im flachland (gießen) würde ich gerne mal wieder einen berg sehen. das was wohl dem am nächsten kommt, dürfte der feldberg sein. da ich mit meinem endurohardtail da gerne gemütlich hochkurbeln möchte, schließt sich eine weite anreise per rad eigentlich aus. mein plan: mit dem zug bis frankfurt, aber dann?
wie weit ist es vom hbf bis zum feldberg? kann man per u-/s-bahn noch näher fahren oder gehe ich den berg von der ganz falschen seite an?
wiki und i-net haben mir nicht wirklich weitergeholfen.
ich hoffe, mir kann einer ein paar tipps geben. gerne auch per pm
gruß


----------



## wissefux (18. Dezember 2011)

moin.

also von ffm hbf dürften es gute 30 km bis feldberg sein. die meisten fahren mit der u-bahn (u5 ) bis bad homburg hohe mark. ein beliebter treffpunkt für touren rund um feldberg/altkönig.

alternativ kann man auch mit der k-bahn bis königstein (muß man unter umständen erst bis höchst mit s1/s2 und dann umsteigen. ein paar fahren auch direkt von hbf in den taunus, meistens im berufsverkehr. am wochenende keine ahnung ... ). alternativ mit s-bahn nach eppstein oder bad soden. 

von königstein aus ist es wahrscheinlich der kürzeste weg bis zum feldberg (ca. 7-8 km vielleicht )

schau dich mal in den nachbarforen um (afterworker, freireiter, eisbären, etc.) hier werden oft touren gepostet, denen man sich anschließen kann. macht auf jeden fall sinn, wenn man sich nicht gut in der gegend auskennt. viel erfolg


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. Dezember 2011)

Moin 

Die Mucke ist komplett nach iMatch hochgeladen und ich habe die Mediathek in der Cloud auch auf dem kleinen Macbook Air für die Firma aktiviert


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. Dezember 2011)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... habe die Mediathek in der Cloud auch auf dem kleinen Macbook Air für die Firma aktiviert



 Funzt perfekt.

Jetzt überlege ich aber noch, ob ich iMatch auch auf iPhone & iPad aktivieren. Dann ist zwar die ganze Mediathek gesynct, aber die Musik ist nicht zunächst nicht mehr lokal auf den iOS Devices.


----------



## --bikerider-- (18. Dezember 2011)

mosche,
ich melde mich auch mal wieder...

noch eine Woche und dann erstmal 2 Wochen frei 

Jeden Tag 100km pro Tour 4 Wochen nach Gießen pendeln geht schon hin und wieder mal an die Nerven. Und wenn's dann in Gießen im Betrieb noch viel zu beheben gibt gehts noch mehr an die Nerven.
1/3 ist wenigstens schon geschafft!


----------



## t.schneider (18. Dezember 2011)

wissefux schrieb:


> moin.
> 
> also von ffm hbf dürften es gute 30 km bis feldberg sein. die meisten fahren mit der u-bahn (u5 ) bis bad homburg hohe mark. ein beliebter treffpunkt für touren rund um feldberg/altkönig.
> 
> ...


 


vielen vielen dank,
das klingt nach einem plan!
ich guck mir das mal an.
beste grüße


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. Dezember 2011)

Gute Nacht


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. Dezember 2011)

... und schon wieder Moin 

Leicht gepudert draussen 

Gleich wird erstmal der Spike-Laufradsatz montiert


----------



## wissefux (19. Dezember 2011)

moin moin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (19. Dezember 2011)

tach, auch


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. Dezember 2011)

Die 2-rädrige Fahrt nach EB war angenehm 

Heute waren die Spike-Reifen zum ersten Mal in diesem Winter wirklich erforderlich.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. Dezember 2011)

Da sich die Alpenaktivitäten im kommenden Jahr wieder grösstenteils in CH abspielen werden, habe ich mir gerade mal die CH Topo V3 bestellt


----------



## mzaskar (19. Dezember 2011)

Ah, der Herr Fürst rüstet auf 

Ich bin leider noch nicht abgeschlossen mit meinen Urlaubsplaunungen 

Immo sieht es so aus:
Januar: 1 Woche Süd Tirol
Mai/Juni: 2 Wochen LeLa
August: 1 Woche Top of Wallis
Sep/Okt: 1 Woche Herbst in den CH Bergen

Wobei ich noch nicht ganz sicher bin mit den 2 Wochen. Kann auch sein das ich sie im Herbst nehme 

Das wars dann auch mit Urlaub


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. Dezember 2011)

Das passt leider nicht so toll, weil ich Dich bei Matterhorn Arena gerne dabei hätte 

Bzgl. ToW habe ich jetzt ab dem 03. August Urlaub eingereicht.

Die zweite Septemberhälfte würde ich wie gesagt gerne wieder ins Luberon, aber das muss ich noch mit A. besprechen.


----------



## mzaskar (19. Dezember 2011)

mal sehen wie es passt ... ich muss mindestens einmal 2 Wochen Urlaub am stück nehmen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. Dezember 2011)

Das scheint ein "interessanter" Film zu sein.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (19. Dezember 2011)

Mahlzeit!

Einstellungsgespräch vom Freitag verlief absolut zufriedenstellend 
Noch eine Woche, dann ist endlich mal ein paar Tage frei  Ob ichs mal aufs Rad schaffe?
Im Taunus ist das Wetter auch viel schöner, auch wenn ich mich heute morgen auf dem Rad mit Spikes sicher wohler gefühlt hätte. In Darmstadt wars dann aber alles trocken und frei...


----------



## mzaskar (19. Dezember 2011)

Das Pèlakat erinnert etwas an Uhrwerk Orange


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. Dezember 2011)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Einstellungsgespräch vom Freitag verlief absolut zufriedenstellend



Sauber - Da wurde aus dem Vor- dann gleich ein Einstellungsgespräch


----------



## Crazy-Racer (19. Dezember 2011)

wahltho schrieb:


> Sauber - Da wurde aus dem Vor- dann gleich ein Einstellungsgespräch



Wir hatten ja vorher schonmal telefoniert 
Ich wurde gleich mit den Worten "Das ist Herr xxx, er wird dich dann betreuen" empfangen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. Dezember 2011)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Ich wurde gleich mit den Worten "Das ist Herr xxx, er wird dich dann betreuen" empfangen



Reden wir jetzt über einen Job oder aber über eine Betreuung?

Von der Uni nahtlos ins Altersheim ist auch nicht schlecht


----------



## Crazy-Racer (19. Dezember 2011)

Einen betreuten Job? 
Abschlussthesis  klang vielleicht etwas zu sehr nach Job (wobei das Eine ja meist vor dem Anderen kommt), aber auch für so eine Stelle muss man sich bewerben und zum Gespräch marschieren 
Ist sogar eine Firma die du schon sehr lange kennst und der du immer noch treu bist  wenn auch schon massiv umgebaut  
Na...Na...kommst du drauf?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. Dezember 2011)

R+M? 

Würde jedenfalls zu DA passen 

Die 2-rädrige Heimfahrt war unspektakulär. Morgen früh könnte es interessant werden  

Gute Nacht


----------



## Crazy-Racer (19. Dezember 2011)




----------



## mzaskar (19. Dezember 2011)

Ihr sprecht in Rätseln  

Achja schnee gibt es


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. Dezember 2011)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Ihr sprecht in Rätseln



Die Diplomarbeit von Seb wird von Riese & Müller in Darmstadt betreut 



mzaskar schrieb:


> Achja schnee gibt es



Wohl war - Der Wintereinbruch wird aber hier nur von kurzer Dauer sein


----------



## wissefux (20. Dezember 2011)

moin. wie ist die wetterlage ?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. Dezember 2011)

Weiss draussen 

Also 2-Rad


----------



## wissefux (20. Dezember 2011)

wahltho schrieb:


> Weiss draussen
> 
> Also 2-Rad





dito, also snowboard


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. Dezember 2011)

wahltho schrieb:


> Also 2-Rad



 Done -  war's


----------



## Crazy-Racer (20. Dezember 2011)

jepp, 2 Rad war gut  das fährt wenigstens zuverlässig 
Allerdings ist es mit dem Marathon teilweise etwas rutschig, da sollte ich mal etwas mit Stollen montieren


----------



## mzaskar (20. Dezember 2011)

Spikes an die Macht


----------



## Crazy-Racer (20. Dezember 2011)

die liegen in meinem 2. Wohnsitz


----------



## mzaskar (20. Dezember 2011)

Hier schneit es .... daher nicht mit dem 2-Rad sondern 4 -Rad  

Ärgerlich, gestern beim in die Garage fahren die Front am Wagen zerkrazt  nur weil ich mit den Gedanken beim blöden Projektbudget war  

Heute mal zum Garagisten und einen Kostenvoranschlag machen lassen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. Dezember 2011)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Spikes an die Macht



 Genau!



mzaskar schrieb:


> ... nur weil ich mit den Gedanken beim blöden Projektbudget war



Du solltest wirklich mal an Deiner Life-Work-Balance arbeiten.

... Du arbeitest schliesslich um zu leben


----------



## Hopi (20. Dezember 2011)

was ein Wetter, nur schade, dass es wieder warm werden soll


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. Dezember 2011)

Schön, dass es schnell wieder wärmer wird und auch erstmal wärmer bleiben soll 

... aber das Thema "Winter Ja/Nein" hatten wir in den letzten Jahren schon regelmässig und ich habe absolut keinen Bock es erneut zu diskutieren


----------



## Hopi (20. Dezember 2011)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... aber das Thema "Winter Ja/Nein" hatten wir in den letzten Jahren schon regelmässig und ich habe absolut keinen Bock es erneut zu diskutieren



Nix da  so billig kommst Du mir nicht davon


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. Dezember 2011)

Krass!


----------



## Crazy-Racer (20. Dezember 2011)

wahltho schrieb:


> Krass!



ein Hoch auf die deutsche Bürokratie -wen interessiert schon das "Real Life" in Zeiten vom Web2.0


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (20. Dezember 2011)

Noch was schönes aus dem Computer Bereich


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. Dezember 2011)

Na das ist dann auch egal, weil wir es wohl alle nicht mehr erleben werden 

Die zweirädrige Heimfahrt war angenehm und problemlos. Lediglich an einer Steigung zwischen Gimbi und fbh musste ich 10m schieben, weil das HR in dem Sulz einfach keine Grip hatte.


----------



## wissefux (21. Dezember 2011)

moin ihr schnarchnasen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. Dezember 2011)

Tach auch


----------



## mzaskar (21. Dezember 2011)

nur keine Hektik .... 

Moin 

PS: Wagen wird wohl deutlich über 1500 CHF kosten, habe es irgendwie geschafft die Frontschürze und Kotflügel zu beschädigen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. Dezember 2011)

Mein Beileid 

Die zweirädrige Fahrt nach EB verlief wieder problemlos. Der Schnee ist auch auf den Feldwegen über Nacht fast komplett geschmolzen. Heute Abend kommt der Spike-Laufradsatz wieder runter und der schnelle Laufradsatz drauf


----------



## Crazy-Racer (21. Dezember 2011)

Tja, dafür habe ich dann also studiert...


----------



## Hopi (21. Dezember 2011)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Tja, dafür habe ich dann also studiert...



Das Du denn Text nicht verstanden hast  (passiert nix und wenn etwas passiert, ist es auch egal, da man es eh nicht ändern könnte"


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. Dezember 2011)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Tja, dafür habe ich dann also studiert...



 Na dann lasst uns im kommenden Jahr nochmal so richtig auf die K*cke hauen  

Die 2-rädrige Heimfahrt war auch heute sehr angenehm 

Gute Nacht


----------



## wissefux (22. Dezember 2011)

guden tach ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. Dezember 2011)

ja tach auch 

Zum letzten Male (2-rädrig) nach EB vor Weihnachten


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. Dezember 2011)

wahltho schrieb:


> Zum letzten Male (2-rädrig) nach EB vor Weihnachten



 Done - Heute hat mich allerdings ein leichter Landregen begleitet


----------



## wissefux (22. Dezember 2011)

schnee schnee und nochmal schnee ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. Dezember 2011)

regen regen und nochmal regen ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. Dezember 2011)

nebel nebel und nochmal nebel ...


----------



## Hopi (22. Dezember 2011)

oh welch frohe Kunde  und das zu Weihnachten. Ich glaub ich kaufe schon mal Puts auf Apple


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. Dezember 2011)

Die 2-rädrige Rückfahrt verlief trockener als die Hinfahrt, obwohl es ab X-ing B519 wieder Nieselregen gab. Es schien auch deutlich wärmer als heute morgen.

In diesem Herbst/Winter konnte ich mein geplantes Bike-Pensum bisher ohne eine einzige -Trainereinheit erfüllen


----------



## mzaskar (22. Dezember 2011)

Ich habe Morgen Frei-Tag

Grosse Neuschneemengen am Flumserberg
Am Flumserberg sind 50 bis 70cm frischer Pulverschnee gefallen. Die Gesamtschneehöhe liegt nun im Dorf Tannenboden bei 100cm und in oberen Lagen wie dem Prodkamm und Maschgen-kamm bis 170cm. Und es schneit weiter. Am Freitag, 23.12.11 zeigt sich erstmals die Sonne, die dann ab Sonntag 25.12.11 zum Stammgast wird. Bessere Wintersportverhältnisse gibt es nicht.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. Dezember 2011)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Ich habe Morgen Frei-Tag



 dito

Und den Freitag danach auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. Dezember 2011)

Habe mir [ame="http://www.amazon.de/Super-Talent-Pico-C-64GB-USB-Stick/dp/B0046J5GE6/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1324581299&sr=8-2"]diesen 64GB-USB-Stick[/ame] für's Schlüsselbund geholt und eine verschlüsselte OS X Extended Partition als mobilen Datenspeicher darauf installiert


----------



## wissefux (23. Dezember 2011)

moin. letzter frei-tag des jahres 
hoffentlich kommt heute dann mal wirklich die sonne raus, um den ganzen schnee der letzten tage nochmal richtig zu genießen ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. Dezember 2011)

Moin 

Wie bereits gesagt: Vorletzter Frei-Tag des Jahres


----------



## mzaskar (23. Dezember 2011)

Nur noch Frei-tage  in diesem Jahr


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. Dezember 2011)

Also was bei der Topo Swiss V3 echt doof ist, ist, dass man sie nicht direkt auf dem Mac/PC installieren, sondern nur von der Micro SD Karte aus anschauen kann


----------



## wissefux (23. Dezember 2011)

so, heute bei bestem wetter die 9000 hm geknackt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (23. Dezember 2011)

das ist jetzt bei allen Garmin dinger so


----------



## mzaskar (23. Dezember 2011)

Bin gerüstet


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. Dezember 2011)

Sieht eher aus, als hätte man Dir Flügel verliehen


----------



## wissefux (24. Dezember 2011)

frohe weihnachten euch allen 

und natürlich : moin moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. Dezember 2011)

Ho, Ho, Ho - Frohe Weihnachten


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. Dezember 2011)

Nicht schlauch-, sondern luftlos wird also die Zukunft sein


----------



## mzaskar (24. Dezember 2011)

Da bin ich platt


----------



## Crazy-Racer (24. Dezember 2011)

Frohe Weihnachten!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. Dezember 2011)

N'abend 

Der 1. Akt von Weihnachten 2011/2012 wäre überstanden


----------



## wissefux (24. Dezember 2011)

dito


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. Dezember 2011)

Gn8


----------



## wissefux (25. Dezember 2011)

moin. auf zum 2. akt ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. Dezember 2011)

moin moin.

Heute ist das 6-beinige Haustier dran


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. Dezember 2011)

Der Fürst hat heute wirklich geschwächelt und nur 1 Gänsekeule geschafft


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. Dezember 2011)

Anonymus ist durchaus ein sehenswerter Film 

Gute Nacht


----------



## wissefux (26. Dezember 2011)

tachchen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. Dezember 2011)

wissefux schrieb:


> tachchen



... auch

Heute steht der letzte Akt der diesjährigen Weihnachtsfeierlichkeiten an


----------



## wissefux (26. Dezember 2011)

geschafft. gn8


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. Dezember 2011)

Yepp - Und wir leben noch 

... Jetzt noch Silvester und dann gelangt alles wieder in normale Bahnen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (27. Dezember 2011)

moin. irgendwie ne hohe luftfeuchte draussen obwohl kein regenradar der welt irgendwas anzeigt ... hilft heute nix, ich muss mangels 4 rad mit 2 rädern fahren ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. Dezember 2011)

Moin 

Ich werde heute auch das 2-Rad bemühen


----------



## mzaskar (27. Dezember 2011)

Ho Ho Ho noch frohe Festtage 

Achja, heute ist Frei-Tag


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. Dezember 2011)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Ho Ho Ho noch frohe Festtage



 Die sind doch zum Glück endlich rum 

... naja: Nach Weihnachten ist ja immer auch irgendwie schon wieder vor Weihnachten


----------



## wissefux (27. Dezember 2011)

leichter dauernieselregen heute früh ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. Dezember 2011)

war eigentlich als Nebel angekündigt. ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. Dezember 2011)

dann war es aber doch trocken ...


----------



## wissefux (27. Dezember 2011)

also irgendwie hat mich die piko auf dem helm mehr geflasht als jetzt am lenker. wenn das source 11 kommen sollte, kommt sie wieder auf den helm


----------



## Hopi (27. Dezember 2011)

wissefux schrieb:


> also irgendwie hat mich die piko auf dem helm mehr geflasht als jetzt am lenker. wenn das source 11 kommen sollte, kommt sie wieder auf den helm



haben wir doch gesagt


----------



## wissefux (27. Dezember 2011)

hätte wirklich nicht gedacht, dass es so einen großen optischen unterschied macht ...
die sigma als redundanz auf dem helm ist im vergleich bleischwer. und hier verhält es sich mit dem leuchtbild genau andersrum. am lenker kam ich noch gut damit klar. als helmlampe hab ich jetzt wirklich nur noch einen punkt und ein gefühlt viel schlechteres leuchtbild ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. Dezember 2011)

wissefux schrieb:


> ...kommt sie wieder auf den helm



Natürlich "flasht" sie mehr am Helm.

... Aber wie gesagt bitte nicht im Strassenverkehr 

Ich verstehe das Problem aber auch nicht. Wenn ich im im Dunkeln im Strassenverkehr und/oder auf Feldwegen unterwegs bin, dann reicht mir die abgedimmte Tesla am Lenker völlig aus. Eigentlich reicht dafür schon eine meiner kleinen Cateyes.

Sogar im Wald reicht mir auf WABs die Tesla am Lenker. Eine Helmlampe brauche ich überhaupt nur dann, wenn ich Trails fahre.

Ich bin vor ein paar Wochen auf dem Weg nach Hause hinter so zwei Spaken hergefahren, von denen einer eine helle Helmlampe hatte. Beim Überqueren der B519 an der Kompostdeponie in K'Münster hat der Typ mit der Helmlampe schön nach links und rechts geschaut ob die Strasse auch frei ist. Das Hupkonzert der geblendeten Autofahrer war eindrucksvoll.


----------



## ratte (27. Dezember 2011)

So, auch endlich mal aus den Federn gequält. Das Wetter lädt ja nicht gerade zu Höchstleistungen ein. 

Bei uns sieht im Moment die Leuchtmittelverteilung so aus:
1. Sigma am Lenker, China-Strahler am Helm
2. Ixon am Lenker (reicht für Arbeitsweg voll und ganz), Piko am Helm

Kein Schnee, nichtmals Wind und einfach nur nass. Und das an einem Frei-tag.


----------



## ratte (27. Dezember 2011)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... Aber wie gesagt bitte nicht im Strassenverkehr


Auf ganz niedrig und weit runter gestellt, ist das noch erträglich. Alles andere ist unzumutbar. Da geb ich Dir recht.


----------



## wissefux (27. Dezember 2011)

wahltho schrieb:


> Natürlich "flasht" sie mehr am Helm.



so natürlich ist es nicht. die black led verhält sich genau umgekehrt 




wahltho schrieb:


> Ich verstehe das Problem aber auch nicht. Wenn ich im im Dunkeln im Strassenverkehr und/oder auf Feldwegen unterwegs bin, dann reicht mir die abgedimmte Tesla am Lenker völlig aus. Eigentlich reicht dafür schon eine meiner kleinen Cateyes.



nö, reicht eben nicht. in der beleuchteten stadt ok, aber ansonsten nicht.
heute kam mir wieder so ein spacken mit komplett ohne licht auf dem radweg zwischen liederbach und unterliederbach entgegen. ok, der hat mich gesehen. aber ich bin um jeden meter mehr froh, die ich solche typen früher sehe !
ein fußgänger, der in die gleiche richtung läuft, ist auf so einer überlandstrecke extrem gefährdet, wenn der erst 10 m vor einem im schummrigen lichtkegel einer normalo-funzel auftaucht. da bleibt kaum noch reaktionszeit. solche situationen hatte ich schon einige auf dem weg zur arbeit ...

deshalb getreu dem motto von jwg : mehr licht 

ihr fahrt halt alle schon im dämmerlicht und nicht im stockdunkeln, wie mir scheint


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. Dezember 2011)

wissefux schrieb:


> ihr fahrt halt alle schon im dämmerlicht und nicht im stockdunkeln, wie mir scheint



Du fährst morgen vllt. im Stockdunkeln, ich dafür zur Zeit abends. 

... und ich habe im Gegensatz zu Dir schon etliche 1000 km an Nightrides im Wald und auf Trails im Stockdunklen absolviert


----------



## wissefux (27. Dezember 2011)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... und ich habe im Gegensatz zu Dir schon etliche 1000 km an Nightrides im Wald und auf Trails im Stockdunklen absolviert



richtig  und wieviel unbeleuchteten personen bist du dabei schon begegnet ? 
und diese nightrides finden ja auch ohne cateye statt sondern mit ordentlich flutlicht, nicht wahr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ratte (27. Dezember 2011)

Ich frage mich immer wieder, wie ich die ganzen letzten Jahre mit einer einfachen Mirage überleben konnte.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. Dezember 2011)

...



wahltho schrieb:


> Ich verstehe das Problem aber auch nicht. Wenn ich im im Dunkeln im Strassenverkehr und/oder auf Feldwegen unterwegs bin, dann reicht mir die abgedimmte Tesla am Lenker völlig aus. Eigentlich reicht dafür schon eine meiner kleinen Cateyes.
> 
> *Sogar im Wald reicht mir auf WABs die Tesla am Lenker. Eine Helmlampe brauche ich überhaupt nur dann, wenn ich Trails fahre.*



Ich bin schon etlichen unbeleuchteten Personen auch auf WABs begegnet und habe sie immer rechtzeitig gesehen 

Auf Trails begegnet man im Dunkeln eigentlich kaum jemanden 

Ansonsten nutze präferiere ich generell Feldwege ggü. Strassen- und Ortsverkehr und da habe ich auch noch nie jemanden übersehen. Und ich habe in den letzten 17 Jahren so diverse Lampen "durchprobiert".

Nochmal: Starke Helmlampen haben im Strassenverkehr nichts zu suchen und ich würde mir wünschen, dass die Polizei da rigoros durchgreift, genauso wie bei Radfahren ohne Beleuchtung. Radfahren ohne Beleuchtung gilt als grob fahrlässig und da zahlt keine Haftpflichtversicherung. Der Einsatz einer starken Helmlampe könnte im Falle eines Falles ebenso eingestuft werden.


----------



## Klein-Holgi (27. Dezember 2011)

Oh wieder Lichtdiskussion Ich hatte keinerlei Probleme mit der Dunkelheit heute morgen, allerdings hatte ich auch 3 Lampen montiert...eine für den öffentlichen Verkehr, eine für sehr dunkel und eine, die die Nacht zum Tag macht...und das alles für keine 30 Euro (wofür 10 auf die StvZo-Lampe entfallen )

Heute abend fahre ich allerdings noch im Hellen zurück gen Kh, aber vielleicht sieht man sich ja morgen früh im Dunklen mal? Über die Kompostierungskreuzung?...Ich würde sehr gerne mal so superhelle Kauflampen im Vergleich sehen...

gute Heimreise allen


----------



## wissefux (27. Dezember 2011)

ratte schrieb:


> Ich frage mich immer wieder, wie ich die ganzen letzten Jahre mit einer einfachen Mirage überleben konnte.



glück gehabt


----------



## wissefux (27. Dezember 2011)

Klein-Holgi schrieb:


> Ich hatte keinerlei Probleme mit der Dunkelheit heute morgen



ich auch nicht, hab ja licht 

und licht ist nun mal enorm wichtig, um unbeleuchtete gefahrenquellen rechtzeitig zu erkennen. zum wohl aller parteien, ob tier oder mensch oder sonst was ...

klar, daß man im straßenverkehr den gegenverkehr nicht blenden sollte. mit der piko am lenker und höchster stufe scheint das kein problem zu sein, da ich auf den überlandstücken ja rechts am radweg radel und eigentlich nur der radweg ausgeleuchtet wird. am helm montiert ging die ausleuchtung weiter, breiter und vor allem in einer für den gegenüber gefährlich blendenden höhe.

wollte hier keine große diskussion lostreten, sondern nur mal meine bisherigen eindrücke kund tun


----------



## Klein-Holgi (27. Dezember 2011)

Ich dachte auch immer, dass ich einen fein abgegrenzten Lichtkegel auf dem Boden vor mir habe...trotzdem reflektieren die Verkehrsschilder in mehreren 100 Metern Entfernung...es scheint doch ordentlich Licht "nach oben" abgestrahlt zu werden und die Hell-Dunkel-Grenze wie vom KFZ-Scheinwerfer existiert nicht...aber man kann beim Selbstbau nicht an alles denken


----------



## Hopi (27. Dezember 2011)

ich sehe es wie Thomas, auf der WAB in der Stadt reicht jede normale Lampe völlig aus, nur auf einem Trail ist eine Helmlampe echt von Vorteil.


----------



## ratte (27. Dezember 2011)

Ein Unterschied der straßenzugelassenen Lampen zu den vielen tollen, hellen Lampen ist oftmals ein eingebauter Spiegel, der das Abstrahlen nach oben einschränkt und damit das Blenden verringert.


----------



## mzaskar (27. Dezember 2011)

Ist denn schon wieder Frühling


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. Dezember 2011)

... na hoffentlich bald 

Gute Nacht


----------



## wissefux (27. Dezember 2011)

gn8, ich mach dann mal das licht aus


----------



## wissefux (28. Dezember 2011)

moin, licht an ...


----------



## wissefux (28. Dezember 2011)

wissefux schrieb:


> leichter dauernieselregen heute früh ...



dito


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. Dezember 2011)

Moin 

Happy Birthday Fux


----------



## Hopi (28. Dezember 2011)

wahltho schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> Happy Birthday Fux



oh, dieses war uns gar nicht bekannt. Dann wuenschen wir natuerlich auch alles gute.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. Dezember 2011)

Zweirädrige Hin- und Rückfahrt heute jeweils in leichtem Nieselregen.

Gute Nacht


----------



## mzaskar (29. Dezember 2011)

Hi Fux, nachträglich noch alles gute für dich


----------



## wissefux (29. Dezember 2011)

moin und danke für die glückwünsche 
heute sieht es nach trockener hinfahrt aus ...


----------



## wissefux (29. Dezember 2011)

yep, schön trocken wars ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. Dezember 2011)

Moin, Moin 

Gleicht geht's das letzte Mal für dieses Jahr nach EB 

... 2-rädrig natürlich


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. Dezember 2011)

wissefux schrieb:


> yep, schön trocken wars ...



 Stimmt!


----------



## ratte (29. Dezember 2011)

Hmm, akute erhöhte Luftfeuchtigkeit haben die Tendenz zu einer abendlichen Runde etwas minimiert.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. Dezember 2011)

Ganz trocken heimkommen werden ich heute wohl auch nicht, aber auf dem Rückweg ist mir das eigentlich eher egal.


----------



## Hopi (29. Dezember 2011)

wir haben heute die Rolle vorgezogen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. Dezember 2011)

Hat ganz am Anfang etwas geregnet und danach nur noch ganz leicht genieselt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (29. Dezember 2011)

ich hab es vorgezogen, trocken und im hellen heimzufahren 

morgen gibts ne neue chance auf kostenloses duschen


----------



## mzaskar (29. Dezember 2011)

Butter bei die Fisch, Urlaubsplanung  

Immer noch nicht so ganz klar


----------



## wissefux (30. Dezember 2011)

na gut, auf die kostenlose morgendusche in verbindung mit ner ordentlichen fönfrisur werde ich dann wohl doch verzichten.
moin.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. Dezember 2011)

Moin 

oh meine Untertanen, vernehmet die frohe Kunde: Senile Bettflucht ist heilbar   

... bis gerade selig geschlummert 



mzaskar schrieb:


> Butter bei die Fisch, Urlaubsplanung
> 
> Immer noch nicht so ganz klar



Selbsterkenntnis ... 

Bei mir ist Bike-Urlaub-mässig eigentlich ja schon lange alles klar und Du kennst die Pläne ja


----------



## mzaskar (30. Dezember 2011)

Ich frag mal ob ich noch mehr Urlaub bekomme  dann habe ich auch kein Problem mehr


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. Dezember 2011)

... unbezahlt sicherlich


----------



## Hopi (30. Dezember 2011)

wahltho schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> oh meine Untertanen, vernehmet die frohe Kunde: Senile Bettflucht ist heilbar
> 
> ... bis gerade selig geschlummert



das koennnen wir um fast 1 Stunde ueberbieten


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. Dezember 2011)

Hopi schrieb:


> das koennnen wir um fast 1 Stunde ueberbieten



Ihr seid ja auch noch ein paar Jährchen jünger als die fürstliche Durchlauchtigkeit


----------



## wissefux (30. Dezember 2011)

so, bald ist frei-tag ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. Dezember 2011)

Es ist doch schon den ganze Freitag Frei-Tag


----------



## ratte (30. Dezember 2011)

Verdammt feucht im Wald und ab (oder bis, wir kamen ja von oben) Höhe Rotkreuz hat's geschneit. Solange man hoch fährt, ist das ja alles okay, aber wehe, es geht an die Abfahrt. *bibber*
Da freut man sich dann auf die warme Dusche.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. Dezember 2011)

Yepp - Das Problem mit der Kälte bei Abfahrten kenne ich, -e Abfahrten sind mir lieber 

"The Tourist" ist ein gutgemachter Film 

Gute Nacht


----------



## Deleted 68955 (31. Dezember 2011)

Moin 

Heute habe ich einen extremen Rückfall seniler Bettflucht


----------



## wissefux (31. Dezember 2011)

oh in der tat 

moin moin


----------



## mzaskar (31. Dezember 2011)

Was'n Lärm .... Guten Morgähn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (31. Dezember 2011)

Unser Ricky hat seit gestern Abend ein geschwollenes Auge, hoffentlich bekommen wir heute noch einen Termin beim Tierarzt


----------



## wissefux (31. Dezember 2011)

für den notfall geht immer die tierklinik in hofheim


----------



## Deleted 68955 (31. Dezember 2011)

Merci für die Info 

Hab's noch soeben zu unserem Tierarzt geschafft


----------



## wissefux (31. Dezember 2011)

... und es gibt auch einen tierärztlichen notplan für die wochenenden und feiertage, der ca. alle 4 wochen im amtsblatt abgedruckt wird. den pinn ich mir immer an die wand 

wenn euer ta der aus fbh downtown ist, dann macht der grundsätzlich rund um die uhr bereitschaft ...


----------



## Crazy-Racer (31. Dezember 2011)

Guten Rutsch euch allen  kommt gut ins neue Jahr


----------



## Deleted 68955 (31. Dezember 2011)

Auch von A. und mir einen guten Rutsch allen Plauschen, deren Angehörigen & Friends


----------



## wissefux (31. Dezember 2011)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Guten Rutsch euch allen  kommt gut ins neue Jahr



dito



wahltho schrieb:


> Auch von A. und mir einen guten Rutsch allen Plauschen, deren Angehörigen & Friends



dito auch von mit und t.


----------



## wissefux (1. Januar 2012)

moin im neuen jahr


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. Januar 2012)

moin moin 

Heute morgen ging's wieder ganz gut 

... das lange pennen


----------



## --bikerider-- (1. Januar 2012)

Wünsche euch allen ein frohes neues Jahr 2012!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. Januar 2012)

... wir Euch natürlich auch


----------



## Crazy-Racer (1. Januar 2012)

Und ich wünsche allen Apple-Jüngern ein frohes Neues 2011s


----------



## mzaskar (1. Januar 2012)

Happy New Year 





und viel Glück Gesundheit und Spass im neuen Jahr


----------



## ratte (1. Januar 2012)

Uaahhh *gähn*, eben erst aus den Löchern gekrabbelt. 

Frohes neues Jahr allesamt.


----------



## mzaskar (1. Januar 2012)

Zum Ausklang 2012 gab es etwas Schneesport







Bei doch recht viel Schnee






Zum Neujahr gab es eine kleine Bikerunde





Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. Januar 2012)

A. und ich haben gerade noch einen kleinen Neujahrsspaziergang gemacht, aber meine Lieblingseisdiele in K'heim hat leider heute zu


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. Januar 2012)

Trautes Glück 

[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1036379]
	
[/URL]


----------



## wissefux (2. Januar 2012)

moin. auf ins neue arbeitsjahr. möge der januar schnell wieder vorbei sein ...


----------



## mzaskar (2. Januar 2012)

Moin Moin heute ist nochmal Frei-Tag  in der Schweiz  man soll im neuen Jahr nichts überstürzen  


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. Januar 2012)

wissefux schrieb:


> moin.



 Genau



wissefux schrieb:


> auf ins neue arbeitsjahr.



 Genau - Endlich wieder dienen und leisten 



wissefux schrieb:


> möge der januar schnell wieder vorbei sein ...



 Genau - Im Februar gibt es ja oft schon einen Vorfrühling 



mzaskar schrieb:


> Moin Moin heute ist nochmal Frei-Tag  in der Schweiz



Faules Alpenpack! 



mzaskar schrieb:


> .. man soll im neuen Jahr nichts überstürzen



 Genau - Deshalb erstmal ausgepennt und mal schauen ob sich noch eine Lücke im Regenband auftut


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. Januar 2012)

N'abend 

Na wo sind sie denn alle?


----------



## wissefux (3. Januar 2012)

na hier doch ... so, 2. at des jänner ... heuer trocken fahre ich dennoch mit dem auto ...


----------



## mzaskar (3. Januar 2012)

Guten Morgähn  so jetzt muss ich auch mal wieder ran


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. Januar 2012)

Moin 

 Richtig so 

... heute ist 2-Rad angesagt


----------



## mzaskar (3. Januar 2012)

Aber nur bis Donnerstag, am Freitag ist wieder Frei-Tag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. Januar 2012)

... das überlege ich mir derzeit auch noch 

Die zweirädrige Fahrt nach EB war sehr angenehm 

Ein frischer Seiten-, resp. Rückenwind verspricht für heute Abend einen guten Trainingseffetk


----------



## wissefux (3. Januar 2012)

wahltho schrieb:


> ...
> Ein frischer Seiten-, resp. Rückenwind verspricht für heute Abend einen guten Trainingseffetk



der sicher noch durch kalten regen verschönt wird 

die nächsten frei-tage gibts erst nach januar  vielleicht gönn ich mir mal zwischendurch nen halben frei-tag ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. Januar 2012)

wissefux schrieb:


> der sicher noch durch kalten regen verschönt wird



Ich wollte heute nicht erst gegen 22:00 Uhr heimfahren 

Zu der Zeit, für die ich heute die Rückfahrt plane soll es lt. Vorhersage nur leicht tröpfeln.

Ausserdem: Sind wir Memmen oder Plauscher?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. Januar 2012)

Den Wulff hetzt die Meute


----------



## mzaskar (3. Januar 2012)

Lügen haben kurze Beine ..... Selbst Schuld!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. Januar 2012)

Und hier mal wieder die echten Probleme des Lebens


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. Januar 2012)

wahltho schrieb:


> Zu der Zeit, für die ich heute die Rückfahrt plane soll es lt. Vorhersage nur leicht tröpfeln.



Schön war's 

Hat richtig Spass gemacht


----------



## wissefux (4. Januar 2012)

moin. heute will ich es mal wieder wagen ...


----------



## wissefux (4. Januar 2012)

scheint noch recht stürmisch zu sein , aber trocken ....


----------



## wissefux (4. Januar 2012)

ach menno ... eben noch schön trocken, jetzt nass  das regenradar hatte doch recht. dann halt doch wieder auto ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (4. Januar 2012)

tja, und schon ärgert man sich über diesen blöden schweinehund ... der heftige schauer um kurz nach 5 war dann das einzige, was noch kam. wäre also locker trocken von oben angekommen ...


----------



## mzaskar (4. Januar 2012)

Neee ich nicht, Schneeregen und starker Wind, da nehme ich liebe den grossen Wagen 

Sach mal Plauscher's, das neue Jahr gut begonnen?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. Januar 2012)

Moin 

Ich leg' mich noch mal ein halbes Stündchen in die Heia, dann geht's 2-rädrig nach EB


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. Januar 2012)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... dann geht's 2-rädrig nach EB



 Herrlich war es - Schön sonnig


----------



## wissefux (4. Januar 2012)

so, wenn schon outdoor ein eichwei, dann hab ich es wenigstens indoor mal geschafft, den schweinehund alleine auf der couch zurückzulassen. 1h beschissene qualen auf dem hometrainer waren das resultat ... premiere diesen winter


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. Januar 2012)

... ich habe wie gesagt mein Trainings-Pensum diesen Winter bisher ohne Spin-Trainer geschafft 

Die Rückfahrt war wiederum sehr angenehm, es wehte immer noch ein frischer Gegenwind


----------



## wissefux (5. Januar 2012)

moin. ich wette mal, dass heute auch beim fürsten der geschlossene streitwagen für den ritt gen ffm gewählt wird


----------



## mzaskar (5. Januar 2012)

Moin Moin .... Hier windet es


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Januar 2012)

Moin 



wissefux schrieb:


> ich wette mal, dass heute auch beim fürsten der geschlossene streitwagen für den ritt gen ffm gewählt wird



Ich fürchte die Wette verliert der Fuchs


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Januar 2012)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich fürchte die Wette verliert der Fuchs



 Gut 2-rädrig nach EB gelangt.


----------



## wissefux (5. Januar 2012)

wahltho schrieb:


> Gut 2-rädrig nach EB gelangt.



 aber bestimmt nicht trocken


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Januar 2012)

Hat nur leicht geregnet 

Ich brauchte noch nicht mal meine Gore Regenklamotten. Meine wasserabweisenden Pearl Izumi Winterklamotten haben auch heute völlig ausgereicht


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Januar 2012)

Richtig schönes Wetter ist jetzt da draussen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Januar 2012)

Bin dann auch gut und trocken, also vor dem Regen, wieder nach Hause gekommen 

Der Gegenwind war schon goil 

Insb. auf den Feldern bei Liederbach hat er für einen schönen Trainings-Effekt gesorgt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. Januar 2012)

... und schon wieder Moin 

Ich denke, mal heute ist wieder 2-Rad angesagt. Erst geht's aber nochmal ein 1 Stündchen in die Heia


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (6. Januar 2012)

moin. ich habs getan und muß zugeben, von hinten ist auch ganz schön . der wind von hinten natürlich


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. Januar 2012)

Das Andere ist eine Frage des Aktiv-/Passivmanagements 

Mist - Ich kann nicht mehr pennen


----------



## mzaskar (6. Januar 2012)

Guten Morgen ....... Hach ist das schön Freitag und Frei-Tag, dann noch Monsterschnee in den Bergen . Leider soviel, das Freeriden und Offpist zu gefährlich ist ( zweit höchste Lawinenstufe) und es schneit weiter. Also feile ich weiter an meinen 2-Latten Skills


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. Januar 2012)

Tja: Frei-Tag oder nur Freitag das ist immer noch die Frage 

... ich glaube ich entscheide mich aber für nur Freitag - Dann ist zumindest schon mal das heutige Sportprogramm geregelt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. Januar 2012)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... ich glaube ich entscheide mich aber für nur Freitag - Dann ist zumindest schon mal das heutige Sportprogramm geregelt



 Yepp - Gut 2-rädrig in EB gelandet, unterwegs gab's einen kleinen Schauer, aber wir sind ja Plauscher und keine Memmen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. Januar 2012)

Wie gemein!!!


----------



## wissefux (6. Januar 2012)

in der tat. solche deppen aber auch


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. Januar 2012)

Ich bin wirklich dafür, den Verkauf von Sekundenkleber an Politiker zu verbieten, damit sich diese nicht mehr selbst an ihre Stühle festkleben können


----------



## Hopi (6. Januar 2012)

wahltho schrieb:


> Wie gemein!!!



So traurig es vielleicht auch ist, es fällt in die Rubrik "Dinge die, die Welt umbedingt Wissen muss"


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. Januar 2012)

Das Sportpensum wäre für diese Woche dann erstmal erledigt: 4 x Biken, 2 x Muckibude und 1 x Zirkel-Training mit Ausbilderin A. 

Jetzt folgt erstmal mindestens 1 Tag Ruhepause


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. Januar 2012)

Moin


----------



## ratte (7. Januar 2012)

Hmmm, hat irgendjemand einen Vorschlag für eine gescheite Wassersportart?


----------



## Lucafabian (7. Januar 2012)

Tauchen, da bekommt man vom Regen nix mit


----------



## ratte (7. Januar 2012)

Zur Abwechslung hätte ich gerne mal eine "günstige" Sportart, deren Equipment nicht gleich raumfüllend ist. 
Allerdings wäre ein Badeanzug alleine gerade etwas frisch, obwohl das Rinnsal in unserem Garten gerade eher einer ordentlichen Gegenstromanlage gleicht.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. Januar 2012)

Schwimmen ist eine sehr gesunde und Sportart, die den ganzen Körper trainiert, aber leider absolut nicht mein Ding


----------



## mzaskar (7. Januar 2012)

Wakeboard


----------



## mzaskar (7. Januar 2012)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z7AMk1odCEU&feature=youtube_gdata_player"]EOFT 2011 - Trailer      - YouTube[/nomedia]

Da ist bestimmt auch etwas dabei


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. Januar 2012)

... bestimmt 

Heute wurde erstmal 2-Radpflege betrieben. Dann ging es zu Sinn nach FFM denn die Batterie an meiner EZM 2 geht zur Neige. Anschliessend gab es dann noch einen Eisbecher & einen Milchshake in unserer Lieblingseisdiele.

Gute Nacht


----------



## wissefux (8. Januar 2012)

moin. senile bettflucht ist in der tat heilbar 

was macht eine uhr für einen _*sinn*_, wenn man nicht mal selbst die batterien tauschen kann 
könnte das im prinzip jeder uhrmacher ? oder läßt du da einfach keinen anderen ran, außer den meister persönlich ?

ich mach sowas meistens im mtz to go, hab aber kaum noch uhren im einsatz. meine uhr heißt iphone ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. Januar 2012)

Moin 

sach ich doch, dass senile Bettflucht heilbar ist  



wissefux schrieb:


> moin. senile bettflucht ist in der tat heilbar
> 
> was macht eine uhr für einen _*sinn*_, wenn man nicht mal selbst die batterien tauschen kann
> könnte das im prinzip jeder uhrmacher ?



Google mal zur EZM 2, dann wirst Du verstehen, warum man den Batteriewechsel, der in der Regel alle sieben Jahre fällig ist, besser nicht selber macht  Das kann im Falle der EZM 2 (oder aber eigentlich sogar der Sinn EZM im Allgemeinen) auch nicht jeder Uhrmachermeister.

Die EZM 2 ist übrigens meine einzige Quarzuhr, weil ich eigentlich mehr auf mechanische Uhren stehe. Denen sollte man aber alle sieben bis zehn Jahre auch eine Revision gönnen. Das kann, bis auf die Uhren mit Spezial-Features, wie die EZMs, aber auch jeder Uhrmachermeister durchführen.


----------



## wissefux (8. Januar 2012)

ahh, ne taucheruhr. also wenn die nix taucht ... 
mein brötchengeber spendiert derzeit noch zum 25. und 40. seinen mitarbeitern ne "einfache" sinn-uhr 
ob ich in knapp 10 jahren noch in den genuß kommen werde, wage ich aber aufgrund der sparwütigkeit überall stark zu bezweifeln


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. Januar 2012)

wissefux schrieb:


> ahh, ne taucheruhr. also wenn die nix taucht ...



Genau genommen ein "Einsatzzeitmesser". Das Besondere bei der EZM 2 ist die spezielle Ölfüllung. Deshalb muss die Uhr zum Batteriewechsel zu Sinn - Was aber bei den besagten sieben Jahren Batterielebensdauer zu verkraften ist. Die anderen EZM-Modelle von Sinn haben die AR-Trockenhaltetechnik. Deshalb sollte die Revision (bei mechanischen Uhren alle sieben bis zehn Jahre, je nach Beanspruchung) ebenfalls von Sinn vorgenommen werden, damit die AR-Kapsel und die Argon-Befüllung erneuert werden können.



wissefux schrieb:


> mein brötchengeber spendiert derzeit noch zum 25. und 40. seinen mitarbeitern ne "einfache" sinn-uhr



Na immerhin 



wissefux schrieb:


> ...ob ich in knapp 10 jahren noch in den genuß kommen werde, wage ich aber aufgrund der sparwütigkeit überall stark zu bezweifeln



I'll keep my fingers crossed for you  - Ansonsten gilt für Dich: Gott erhalte Dir die Arbeitskraft Deiner Frau 

 So ein goiler Bock


----------



## wissefux (8. Januar 2012)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... und die *Argon*-Befüllung erneuert werden können.



ahh, argon ... kenn ich, hab ich auch eins 



wahltho schrieb:


> Ansonsten gilt für Dich: Gott erhalte Dir die Arbeitskraft Deiner Frau



yep. meine rente


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. Januar 2012)

wissefux schrieb:


> ahh, argon ... kenn ich, hab ich auch eins



 Ich hoffe Dein Nicolai hat sich nicht verflüchtigt  

Heute gab's mal einen Ausflug nach DA auf die Mathildenhöhe


----------



## mzaskar (8. Januar 2012)

Ich war im Schnee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. Januar 2012)

Gute Nacht 

Morgen früh ist wieder 2-Rad angesagt


----------



## wissefux (9. Januar 2012)

moin. yep 2 rad ...


----------



## wissefux (9. Januar 2012)

wissefux schrieb:


> moin. yep 2 rad ...



done


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. Januar 2012)

Morgääähhnnn 

 Mist - Ich wollte eigentlich länger pennen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. Januar 2012)

wissefux schrieb:


> moin. yep 2 rad ...



 Dito

Anfangs war es noch ein leichter Landregen, der dann in Nieselregen übergegangen ist.

Die Blicke, die ich auf B8 und A66 im Vorbeifahren werfen konnte, haben mich darin bestätigt, dass es eine gute Wahl war, das 2-Rad zu nehmen


----------



## wissefux (9. Januar 2012)

ja, jetzt kommen se alle wieder aus ihren löchern raus ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. Januar 2012)

Schon wieder so ein Kicksport


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. Januar 2012)

Trocken wieder heimgekommen.


----------



## wissefux (9. Januar 2012)

wahltho schrieb:


> Schon wieder so ein Kicksport



triple kick  : freier fall, reißende strömung und hungrige krokodile. respekt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. Januar 2012)

Naja, besser als der Jumper oder die Jumperin, die vor ein Jahren mal das Dach der Eingangshalle des Dortmunder Fernsehturms "geküsst" hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (10. Januar 2012)

moin


----------



## wissefux (10. Januar 2012)

sehr milde heuer ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. Januar 2012)

Sehr schön  

... moin, moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. Januar 2012)

wissefux schrieb:


> sehr milde heuer ...



 In der Tat - Die zweirädrige Fahrt war sehr angenehm. Es ist sehr schön wenigstens eine Strecke bei Tageslicht zurückzulegen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. Januar 2012)

By the way: Was machen eigentlich die breiten Sportler   - Ich hoffe sie sind mittlerweile nicht komplett der Sucht verfallen


----------



## mzaskar (10. Januar 2012)

@ wahltho

bist du zu Hause Abend? Muss mal etwas Licht in meinen Urlaubsplanung bringen  Luberon reizt mich 

Ich würde dir dann ein Telefon/Skype/ichat geben.....


----------



## mzaskar (10. Januar 2012)

Mein Wochende 

Samstag:






Sonntag:





Montag:


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. Januar 2012)

Mein Haus, mein Auto mein Boot  



mzaskar schrieb:


> bist du zu Hause Abend? Muss mal etwas Licht in meinen Urlaubsplanung bringen



 Yepp



mzaskar schrieb:


> Luberon reizt mich


 
Mich auch 



mzaskar schrieb:


> Ich würde dir dann ein Telefon/Skype/ichat geben.....



Facetime hat doch beim letzten Mal gut geklappt


----------



## Crazy-Racer (10. Januar 2012)

Moin...
mitten in der Klausurvorbereitung...hoffentlich das letzte mal für dieses (und je nach werdegang viele weitere) Jahr/e


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. Januar 2012)

Na dann drücken wir mal die 

Die zweirädrige Heimfahrt war sehr angenehm


----------



## mzaskar (10. Januar 2012)

uiih , eingepennt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. Januar 2012)

Yepp - Hatte Facetime probiert


----------



## wissefux (11. Januar 2012)

moin. 2 rädrig erneut sehr angenehm


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. Januar 2012)

moin, moin 

Eigentlich sollte 2-Rad die ganze Woche angenehm sein


----------



## mzaskar (11. Januar 2012)

Moin, hier nicht  dunkle, kalt und feucht  da mein Weg ca 70 min einfach ist, nehme ich den ÖPNV in Anspruch ......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. Januar 2012)

Die 2-rädrige Fahrt war sehr schön 

... Es war nicht nur von oben, sondern auch von unten fast wieder trocken


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. Januar 2012)

Ich glaube ich fahre am w/e auch mal zum Toom und besorge mir Schaufel und Spitzhacke


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. Januar 2012)

Schon den Test gemacht?


----------



## wissefux (11. Januar 2012)

wahltho schrieb:


> Schon den Test gemacht?



yep. iphone und mb sind ok. mercredi


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. Januar 2012)

Die zweirädrige Rückfahrt war einfach herrlich 

Heute Nachmittag auf dem Weg zur Muckibude kam es einem schon fast vorfrühlingshaft vor was die Luft und das Zwitschern der Vögel angeht.


----------



## wissefux (12. Januar 2012)

moin


----------



## mzaskar (12. Januar 2012)

Und schon wieder sitze ich im Zug 

Guten Morgen ihr Lieben


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Januar 2012)

Moin 

... und ich sitze gleich schon wieder auf dem 2-Rad.


----------



## wissefux (12. Januar 2012)

und ich sitz auf einem normgerechten bürodrehstuhl


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Januar 2012)

Da sitze ich jetzt auch und esse einen leckeren Vinschgauer mit Schinken & Käse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (12. Januar 2012)

... kaum da und schon wieder pause


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Januar 2012)

Ich hab' ihn deshalb ja auch an meinem Platz und nicht in der Cafeteria gegessen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Januar 2012)

Mahlzeit!

Morgen ist dann mal wieder Frei-Tag


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Januar 2012)

ratte schrieb:


> Zur Abwechslung hätte ich gerne mal eine "günstige" Sportart, deren Equipment nicht gleich raumfüllend ist.



Bei mir sind inzwischen auch schon zwei Räume komplett von Sportgeräten belegt


----------



## mzaskar (12. Januar 2012)

Der Schuldige ist gefunden


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Januar 2012)

Dieser Schurke war's also 

... m.E. immer noch einer der besten Bond Filme 

Mit einer -en Bond-Uhr.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Januar 2012)

Die 2-rädrige Heimfahrt war sehr angenehm und verlief trocken


----------



## wissefux (13. Januar 2012)

auf zur 2 rädrigen hinfahrt ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Januar 2012)

Moin 

Lange gepennt an diesem Frei-Tag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Januar 2012)

So ein Frei-Tag kann ganz schön anstrengend sein 

Heute gab's eine Kommode für den Bike-Keller für die Bike-Klamotten aumen:

Mein Gott hat sich da im Laufe der Jahre Zeug angesammelt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. Januar 2012)

... und schon wieder Moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. Januar 2012)

wahltho schrieb:


> Das Sportpensum wäre für diese Woche dann erstmal erledigt: 4 x Biken, 2 x Muckibude und 1 x Zirkel-Training mit Ausbilderin A.



 Dito.


----------



## ratte (14. Januar 2012)

Grummel, Muskelkater in den Oberschenkeln und weiß nicht woher. 
Die leicht lädierten Finger und Schulterbereich leuchtet mir ja noch ein, so oft wie ich gestern von der Wand gefallen bin.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. Januar 2012)

Ahh - Indoor-Climbing 

Dazu braucht man aber einen sehr grossen Raum 

Ich bin dann mit dem Umräumen meiner Bike-Klamotten auch endlich fertig. Eine Kommode mit fünf Schubladen und vier Stapelboxen voll


----------



## mzaskar (14. Januar 2012)

Grüssle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopi (14. Januar 2012)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Grüssle



 Du bist so was von gemein


----------



## ratte (14. Januar 2012)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ahh - Indoor-Climbing
> 
> Dazu braucht man aber einen sehr grossen Raum


Da ich vor kurzem erst wieder angefangen habe, reicht momentan auch ein kleiner Raum. 

@Mzaskar
Vorsicht, sonst suchen wir Dich demnächst heim.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. Januar 2012)

Wenn das mal keine Drohung ist


----------



## ratte (14. Januar 2012)

Es kann ja nicht angehen, dass er ständig ungestraft solche Gemeinheiten postet, oder?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. Januar 2012)

Da Schnee ja bekannterweise nicht so wirklich mein Ding ist, lässt mich das ziemlich kalt 

... wahrsten Sinne des Wortes


----------



## mzaskar (14. Januar 2012)




----------



## Hopi (14. Januar 2012)

mzaskar schrieb:


>



Du bist mutig  Sabine hat gerade den Urlaub eingetragen  und wir wissen wo dein Snowboard wohnt


----------



## mzaskar (14. Januar 2012)

Nur die Frage ob es auch da ist 


---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=47.287070,8.543567


----------



## ratte (14. Januar 2012)

Keine Sorge, das würde ich noch finden. 
Ich suche allerdings gerade noch nach einer Gegend, wo das Snowbord nicht nur in der Vertikalen sondern auch zur Abwechslung mal in der Horizontalen bewegt werden kann.
Manchmal fällt die Entscheidung echt schwer.

Und nun gute Nacht.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. Januar 2012)

Tja, Urlaubsplanungen sind halt komplexe Unterfangen 

Gute Nacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. Januar 2012)

Moin ... 1.


----------



## wissefux (15. Januar 2012)

Moin ... 2.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. Januar 2012)

... und schon wieder Gute Nacht 

Morgen früh wird's frisch sein auf dem 2-Rad


----------



## Crazy-Racer (15. Januar 2012)

gn8


----------



## wissefux (16. Januar 2012)

moin. frisch da draussen ....


----------



## mzaskar (16. Januar 2012)

Ich hasse Erkältung 


Guten Morgen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. Januar 2012)

Guten Morgen 

Ausgeschlafen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. Januar 2012)

Sehr schöne sonnige zweirädrige Fahrt nach EB


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. Januar 2012)

@Crazy: Teufel, Teufel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. Januar 2012)

Die 2-rädrige Heimfahrt war wiederum sehr angenehm 

Gute Nacht


----------



## wissefux (17. Januar 2012)

moin. heute mal 4 rädrig ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. Januar 2012)

moin, moin 

Heute wieder 2-rädrig, so wie gestern, morgen und übermorgen 

Freitag ist dann wieder Frei-Tag, so wie letzten Freitag


----------



## mzaskar (17. Januar 2012)

Moin 

Freitag = Frei-Tag


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. Januar 2012)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Freitag = Frei-Tag



Sach ich doch 

Gut 2-rädrig nach EB gelangt aumen:


----------



## mzaskar (17. Januar 2012)

kann ich buchen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. Januar 2012)

Buche er


----------



## mzaskar (17. Januar 2012)

also ich buche dann das 8406 in San Sat...ok, wird gemacht.

S.


----------



## mzaskar (17. Januar 2012)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> gn8


 

Was will er damit  Wände einbrechen????


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. Januar 2012)

mzaskar schrieb:


> also ich buche dann das 8406 in San Sat...ok, wird gemacht.
> 
> S.



 Genau - Danke! 

Damit wäre das Thema Bike-Urlaubsplanung auch erstmal erledigt 

4 Wochen Bike-Urlaub: 2 x CH-Alpen 1 x SF


----------



## mzaskar (17. Januar 2012)

erm, wie heisst noch der Bikeshop in Ö mit DT Swiss?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. Januar 2012)

mzaskar schrieb:


> erm, wie heisst noch der Bikeshop in Ö mit DT Swiss?



Bikediscount.com


----------



## Crazy-Racer (17. Januar 2012)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Was will er damit  Wände einbrechen????



Die Studentenbude Audiotechnisch aufwerten 
Aber das war nur eine kurze Schwärmerei  Teufel ist leider kein Discounter


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. Januar 2012)

Tja, bald kommen finanziell bessere Zeiten auf Dich zu 

Die zweirädrige Heimfahrt, die diesmal nicht alleine, sondern mit einem Kollegen erfolgte, war wieder sehr angenehm 

Gute Nacht


----------



## Crazy-Racer (17. Januar 2012)

Das hoffe ich doch schwer  
Mal schauen wie sich das nächste halbe Jahr so entwickelt und wie dann der Personalbedarf ist 

Gute Nacht!


----------



## wissefux (18. Januar 2012)

moin. auf in die kälte ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (18. Januar 2012)

vorsicht, könnte glatt sein. reichlich raureif ... endlich mal spike-wetter


----------



## mzaskar (18. Januar 2012)

Morsche


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. Januar 2012)

Moin 

Ausgepennt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. Januar 2012)

Die zweirädrige Fahrt nach EB war sehr wieder sehr schön. Es war gefühlt noch etwas kälter als gestern. Uff der Gass war etwas Raureif, aber richtig glatt war es nicht - Keine Notwendigkeit für Spike-Reifen, mit den schnellen Negativprofilreifen überhaupt kein Problem.


----------



## wissefux (18. Januar 2012)

aber heute nacht sieht´s wohl anders aus ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. Januar 2012)

Wird aber erst kommen, wenn auch ich schon zu Hause bin und soll morgen früh schon wieder vorbei sein.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. Januar 2012)

Gut und trocken heimgekommen 

Gute Nacht


----------



## wissefux (19. Januar 2012)

morsche. heut is aber schluss mit trocken


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. Januar 2012)

Moin, Moin 

Dafür ist aber auch wieder Schluss mit Kalt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (19. Januar 2012)

Hier ist der Strassenräumdienst schon ordentlich am Salz streuen. Scheinbar erwarten sie Blitzeis  ich sitze gerade im warmen Zug und lasse mich am morgendlich ruhigen See entlang chauffieren


----------



## Crazy-Racer (19. Januar 2012)

moin! 
Regen, graue Suppe und 3^C, wer braucht denn sowas. Dann doch lieber Sonne, blauer Himmel und -2^C


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. Januar 2012)

Gut zweirädrig nach EB gelangt 

Die Feuchtigkeit von oben hielt sich in Grenzen und die richtigen Klamotten taten ihr Übriges


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. Januar 2012)

Trocken 2-rädrig nach Hause gekommen 

Mein heimischer WLAN-Upgrade geht auch langsam dem Ende entgegen: 4 Lancom L-322, die am Gigabit-Backbone hängen und von einem Lancom WLC-4006 gemanaged werden. Funzt soweit schon gut. Morgen habe ich noch einen Termin mit dem Lancom Support, um das letzte Finetuning des Setups vorzunehmen.

... und morgen ist Frei-Tag


----------



## wissefux (20. Januar 2012)

nix da frei-tag  und nix da rad fahrn ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. Januar 2012)

Moin 

Ausgepennt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. Januar 2012)

Zur Zeit schönes Wetter draussen 

Also wenn heute kein Frei-Tag wäre, dann hätte ich definitiv da 2-Rad genommen


----------



## mzaskar (20. Januar 2012)

Tachschen  heute ist Homoff


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. Januar 2012)

wahltho schrieb:


> Das Sportpensum wäre für diese Woche dann erstmal erledigt: 4 x Biken, 2 x Muckibude und 1 x Zirkel-Training mit Ausbilderin A.



Dito


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. Januar 2012)

wahltho schrieb:


> Gute Nacht



 dito


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. Januar 2012)

wahltho schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> Ausgepennt



 Dito


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. Januar 2012)

wahltho schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> Ausgepennt



 dito

Wo sind sie denn alle


----------



## ratte (22. Januar 2012)

Liegen noch in Federn. *gähn*

Guten Morgen.


----------



## EA-Tec (22. Januar 2012)

Hi,

würde mich freuen, wenn mir jemand bei meiner Frage bzw. meinem "Problem" hilft! 

Ich wohne erst seit einem knappen halben Jahr in Hessen, und habe die letzten 4-5 Monate mit Umzug, neuem Arbeitgeber etc. verbracht... seit ca. 1 Monat schwinge ich mich hin und wieder auf mein Bike, fahre dann jedoch meistens von Dreieich Richtung Neu-Isenburg durch den Wald, und wieder zurück... 

Gibt es eine Taunus Übersicht mit "fertigen" Strecken? Ich würde gerne mal durch den Wald am Feldberg fahren, aber nachdem es ja gerade in Hessen nicht so rosig um uns Biker steht, möchte ich nicht einfach wild drauf los fahren, und schlechte Stimmung verbreiten... 

Gibt es sonst noch irgendwelche empfehlenswerten Strecken, inkl. genauer Wegbeschreibung? 

Ich kenn mich noch nicht wirklich aus hier, freue mich auf eure Tips! Danke!


----------



## Hopi (22. Januar 2012)

Hi EA,
karten mit Wegen wohl eher nicht. Den Taunus erkundet man am besten in einer Gruppe z.B. Go Crazy oder mit Leuten hier aus dem Forum.


----------



## wissefux (23. Januar 2012)

tach auch ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (23. Januar 2012)

so, dann mal wieder erfolgreich auf 2 rädern ins geheizte büro ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. Januar 2012)

wissefux schrieb:


> tach auch ...



Auch tach 

Ausgepennt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. Januar 2012)

Gut & trocken 2-rädrig nach EB gelangt 

Es war sogar erstaunlich wenig kalt


----------



## wissefux (23. Januar 2012)

ja, schön mild es war. aber leicht durchfeuchtet ging es heimwärts ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. Januar 2012)

Ich hatte Glück und bin trocken heimgekommen 

Gute Nacht


----------



## wissefux (24. Januar 2012)

dem tüchtigen das glück ... moin.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. Januar 2012)

Moin


----------



## EA-Tec (24. Januar 2012)

Hopi schrieb:


> Den Taunus erkundet man am besten in einer Gruppe z.B. Go Crazy oder mit Leuten hier aus dem Forum.



Danke, Hopi! 

Ansonsten scheinen die Hessen in diesem Thread ja eher zurückhaltender Natur zu sein


----------



## wissefux (24. Januar 2012)

zurückhaltend sind wir hessen sicher nicht  hopi hatte einfach schon das wichtigste erwähnt 

hier gibts reichlich nebenthreads, wo regelmäßig auch im winter touren gefahren werden. sich da anzuschließen ist definitiv die beste möglichkeit, schöne strecken kennenzulernen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EA-Tec (24. Januar 2012)

Da ich die letzten 10 Jahre nur Auto statt Fahrrad gefahren bin, ist quasi keine Kondition vorhanden... ich möchte mir erst ein wenig Kondition antrainieren, bevor ich den Geschwindigkeitsschnitt einer Gruppe rapide nach unten ziehe!

Früher oder später werd' ich sicherlich dem einen oder anderen auf'm Feldberg begegnen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. Januar 2012)

wissefux schrieb:


> dem tüchtigen das glück ... moin.



Naja, ich sag' immer: Lieber 'nen genialen Faulpelz, als einen fleissigen Idioten  

Gut und trocken 2-rädrig nach EB gelangt


----------



## Hopi (24. Januar 2012)

EA-Tec schrieb:


> Da ich die letzten 10 Jahre nur Auto statt Fahrrad gefahren bin, ist quasi keine Kondition vorhanden... ich möchte mir erst ein wenig Kondition antrainieren, bevor ich den Geschwindigkeitsschnitt einer Gruppe rapide nach unten ziehe!
> 
> Früher oder später werd' ich sicherlich dem einen oder anderen auf'm Feldberg begegnen



Da musst Du dich nicht drum sorgen, die meisten Gruppen fahren hier ein eher lockeres Tempo und ich habe es noch nicht erlebt, dass man einen zurueck gelassen hat. So in ca. 2-3 Wochen koennen wir gerne mal eine Runde durch den Taunus drehen. Aber jetzt gehen wir erst mal zum boarden.


----------



## EA-Tec (24. Januar 2012)

Wohin geht's denn in den Schnee?

Ich bin von Oberbayern nach Hessen gezogen - mein Büro war nahe Bayrischzell, also einen Katzensprung vom Skigebiet Sudelfeld entfernt. In der Mittagszeit kurz mal für 2 Std. Ski fahren war letztes Jahr noch möglich...


----------



## wissefux (24. Januar 2012)

EA-Tec schrieb:


> In der Mittagszeit kurz mal für 2 Std. Ski fahren war letztes Jahr noch möglich...



das kannste hier knicken 

das einzige was geht: kicker bauen, jumpen und wieder hochlaufen. reichlich schnee vorrausgesetzt. oder schlitten fahren. dafür geht biken fast das ganze jahr


----------



## EA-Tec (24. Januar 2012)

Damit hab ich mich schon abgefunden... grad hier in Dreieich kann man sich so ziemlich alles abschminken, was irgendwie mit Freizeitspaß zu tun hat 

Mit dem Biken hast Du jedoch Recht - sofern man nicht wie ich abends bis teilweise 22 Uhr im Büro sitzt, kann man wirklich nahezu täglich Biken.
Im Moment hab ich nur eine "gesehen werden"-Lampe am Bike, muss mir noch eine "Ich sehe in der Dunkelheit"-Lampe kaufen... dann werd' ich auch nach 22 Uhr noch Biken gehen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. Januar 2012)

wissefux schrieb:


> dafür geht biken fast das ganze jahr



 Ebend! - Und das ist auch gut so


----------



## Hopi (24. Januar 2012)

EA-Tec schrieb:


> Wohin geht's denn in den Schnee?



Reschensee, wir wollen auch noch eine Runde Snowkiten (nach dem ja hier kein Schnee liegt).


----------



## wissefux (24. Januar 2012)

aber vorsicht, nicht dass ihr den turm im see überseht, wenn ihr über den zugefrorenen see kiten solltet


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. Januar 2012)

Am Reschensee war ich auch schon, aber zum Biken und quasi nur im Vorbeifahren 

Gibt eine geilen, endlosen Trail vom Plamort runter nach Resia 

Bin angenehm und trocken 2-rädrig heimgekommen


----------



## wissefux (25. Januar 2012)

moin. frisch geworden es ist ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. Januar 2012)

Moin 

 Yepp - Scheint wieder gekniffen zu haben heute Nacht und sieht auf den ersten Blick auch etwas neblig aus


----------



## wissefux (25. Januar 2012)

nebelfeucht. von glätte hab ich dank spikes nix gemerkt. gab aber nur wenige stellen, wo es ansatzweise nach "glatt" aussah ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. Januar 2012)

Gut zweirädrig nach EB gelangt 

Heute haben sich die Spikes zum ersten Mal in diesem Winter sogar wirklich gelohnt 

... waren in fünf Minuten montiert


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. Januar 2012)

**Bäuerchen**

... ich sach' nur Hamburger XXL mit Pommes


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. Januar 2012)

Gut und trocken heimgekommen - Glatt war es natürlich nicht mehr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EA-Tec (25. Januar 2012)

wahltho schrieb:


> **Bäuerchen**
> 
> ... ich sach' nur Hamburger XXL mit Pommes



Dem schließ ich mich an, jedoch mit Kalbsschnitzel XXL mit Pommes... leider aber mehr auf Masse statt Klasse ausgelegt. Egal, zum Bäuerchen machen hat's gereicht 

Wird jemand kommenden Sonntag in der Gegend des Feldbergs biken? Ich würde gerne eine Tour mitfahren, und mir das ein oder andere zeigen lassen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. Januar 2012)

Bei mir war gerade das Ketchup alle 

Musste mit Senf und Majo vorlieb nehmen


----------



## wissefux (26. Januar 2012)

moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. Januar 2012)

Moin 

Auf Basis des ersten Blickes durch die Schlitze der Rollos sieht es so aus, als sei es heute nicht glatt.

Heute leider nicht ausgepennt, weil die elektronische Quitschemaus für die Katzen gestern Abend nicht gut genug versteckt wurde  

Apropos Katzen:

Heute aber mal wieder ein kräftiges "Skol!" und butterweiches "Peeeaaaccceee!" allen breiten Sportlern. Möge der Kater am Morgen danach ihnen helfen, ihre Sucht zu besiegen


----------



## wissefux (26. Januar 2012)

nix glatt heute ... nicht mal die autos waren gefroren ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. Januar 2012)

... ich werde mich gleich mal in die Kälte aufmachen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. Januar 2012)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... ich werde mich gleich mal in die Kälte aufmachen



Schee war's


----------



## wissefux (26. Januar 2012)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... ich werde mich gleich mal in die Kälte aufmachen





wahltho schrieb:


> Schee war's



wenns so schee in der kälte ist, warum willst du dann auf den excalibur-einsatz warten, bis es wärmer ist


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. Januar 2012)

EB hin und zurück macht zur Zeit Spass, aber für einen ausgiebigeren Ausflug in den Taunus ist es mir  zu kalt - bin halt älter geworden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wartool (26. Januar 2012)

@wissefux

excalibur muss nicht zum Einsatz kommen 
Alles fahrbar.. sage selbst ich als ehemaliger Sägenanforderer ;-P


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. Januar 2012)

wartool schrieb:


> ...Alles fahrbar.. sage selbst ich als ehemaliger Sägenanforderer ...



...



wissefux schrieb:


> und an die uphiller hat mal wieder keiner gedacht  War ja klar



Taugt die Überbauung auch für den Uphill?


----------



## wartool (26. Januar 2012)

wenn wissefux da hochkeult... schafft er das Bäumchen mit links ;-)


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. Januar 2012)

Der Fux ist da ein ganz Harter  

Vllt. weiss der Fux ja auch, wo das Bäumchen denn liegt


----------



## wissefux (26. Januar 2012)

ob der fux derzeit uphilltauglich ist, wage ich mal zu bezweifeln 

und den trail am bogenschießplatz kenn ich leider nicht. vielleicht mal zu awb zeiten gefahren, könnte irgendwo in der hohe-mark ecke sein


----------



## Crazy-Racer (26. Januar 2012)

Servus!

Heute endlich mal wieder auf dem Bike gewesen und den Feldberg erklommen 
Fazit:
- Spikes unnötig, daher nicht montiert gewesen 
- Kondition auf rekordtief  da muss dringend was getan werden
- Die Sonne kam leider nicht bis zum Gipfel!
- und die Frau beim Metzger braucht wohl ihre Teller nicht mehr: warum sonst fragt sie beim Buletten-Brötchen-on-the-go, ob ich selbigen möchte oder das Brötchen lieber ins Papier gewickelt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. Januar 2012)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Heute endlich mal wieder auf dem Bike gewesen und den Feldberg erklommen



  

Die 2-rädrige Heimfahrt war auch sehr schön


----------



## wissefux (27. Januar 2012)

moin. hmmm, was tun bei der weissen pracht ?


----------



## wissefux (27. Januar 2012)

4 rädrig hat gewonnen. schneedecke würde allerdings (noch) kein problem darstellen. jedoch kommt es reichlich von oben nach bei leichten + graden ... ergo dann mehr regen als schnee und mir einfach zu naß ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. Januar 2012)

Moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. Januar 2012)

Gut zweirädrig nach EB gelangt 

Von oben war es trocken, nur von unten etwas nass...

... ich hatte das vordere Schutzblech vergessen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. Januar 2012)

Auch wie erwartet trocken wieder heimgekommen 

Kommende Woche soll's nochmal etwas frischer werden, dafür aber wohl trocken bleiben


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. Januar 2012)

Morgääähnnn 

Einigermaßen ausgepennt


----------



## mzaskar (28. Januar 2012)

back


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. Januar 2012)

Welcome 





mzaskar schrieb:


> back





Hier gab's im Forum zwischenzeitlich endlich mal wieder "lustige Diskussionen" 

Ist eigentlich die Buchung der SF-Hütte bestätigt worden?


----------



## wissefux (29. Januar 2012)

moin. ausgepennt ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. Januar 2012)

wissefux schrieb:


> moin. ausgepennt ...



 Dito 

Senile Bettflucht scheint wirklich dauerhaft heilbar zu sein


----------



## --bikerider-- (30. Januar 2012)

moin!


----------



## wissefux (30. Januar 2012)

ja moin !


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. Januar 2012)

Echt - Schon wieder Moin 

... stimmt, wird schon hell draussen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. Januar 2012)

Gut 2-rädrig nach EB gelangt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. Januar 2012)

Auch wieder gut heimgekommen. Rest der Woche sieht in Sachen 2-Rad auch gut aus 

Gute Nacht


----------



## EA-Tec (30. Januar 2012)

Irgendwie beneide ich euch ja... Ich hab Fussweg in's Buero ganze 300 Meter, da wuerde es laenger dauern das Bike aus dem Keller zu holen...!? 

Gute Nacht.


----------



## wissefux (31. Januar 2012)

moin. ich nehm diese woche lieber das auto, da open end zu befürchten ist ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (31. Januar 2012)

Moin 



EA-Tec schrieb:


> Irgendwie beneide ich euch ja... Ich hab Fussweg in's Buero ganze 300 Meter, da wuerde es laenger dauern das Bike aus dem Keller zu holen...!?



Bei mir ist der (direkte) Weg auch sukzessive kürzer geworden: Die ersten 6 Jahre waren es noch 25km one way nach FFM downtown. Danach dann ca. 10 Jahre 20km und jetzt sind es noch roundabout 16,5km einfacher Weg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (31. Januar 2012)

Gut 2-rädrig nach EB gelangt.



wissefux schrieb:


> ... da open end zu befürchten ist ...



Und was hat das mit der Wahl des Gefährtes zu tun?


----------



## EA-Tec (31. Januar 2012)

Und die 16,5 km fährst regelmäßig mit dem Rad? Auch 'ne Ansage, gerade früh morgens... die ersten 5 km würd' ich im Halbschlaf fahren


----------



## Deleted 68955 (31. Januar 2012)

Zur Zeit schon wieder.

Biken spielt schon seit über zwanzig Jahren eigentlich ohne Unterbrechung eine sehr wichtige Rolle in meinem Leben; natürlich immer mit wechselnden Intensitäten. Der Weg zur Arbeit ist da schon sehr, sehr lange eine wichtige Komponente (s.o.).


----------



## EA-Tec (31. Januar 2012)

Ich habe, vor meinem Umzug nach Hessen, im Alpenrandgebiet gearbeitet... waren gute 35 km die ich hin und wieder mit'm Fahrrad gefahren bin... 35 km schönste Landschaft, aber im Büro angekommen hab ich erstmal 2 Std. zum Regenerieren gebraucht 

Falls jemand in Dreieich ist, müsst ihr unbedingt mal zum Chinesen im Real... da bin ich mittlerweile fast täglich in der Mittagspause, sehr sehr lecker!!! 
Grad' wieder 'nen Teller Bratnudeln mit knuspriger Hähnchenbrust verdrückt - und jetzt erstmal Kaffee zum Wach werden


----------



## Deleted 68955 (31. Januar 2012)

EA-Tec schrieb:


> ...35 km schönste Landschaft, aber im Büro angekommen hab ich erstmal 2 Std. zum Regenerieren gebraucht



35km one way, ist aber auch schon ein gutes Stück. Ich mache während der "eigentlichen" Bike-Saison (Frühjahr bis Herbst) regelmässig Abends auf dem Rückweg einen "Umweg" über den Taunus. Da werden es dann auch je nach Strecke 33 bis 40km und einige Höhenmeter.


----------



## EA-Tec (31. Januar 2012)

In der Tat ein "starkes Stück"... gerade die vielen kurzen sehr steilen  Uphill Passagen hatten's ganz schön in sich... trotz ~120 kg  Eigengewicht hatte ich damals jedoch eine vergleichsweise gute  Kondition... 

In welchem Shop kauft ihr eigentlich euer Equipment? Gibt es da eine Art Geheimtip oder Ähnliches?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (31. Januar 2012)

Viele gehen direkt zu Hibike in Kronberg.

Mir ist das zu zeitaufwändig. Ich kaufe mein Zeug eigentlich nur Online. Da nutze ich produktabhängig diverse Shops, z.b. Action Sports, Bike-Components, Bikediscount.com, Gocycle, Hibike, etc..


----------



## Hopi (31. Januar 2012)

moin kinners,
20cm Neuschnee, 12kn und ganze 6 - 8 kiter auf dem Reschensee  das Leben kann so schoen sein


----------



## Deleted 68955 (31. Januar 2012)

Da wo Ihr seid, gönne ich Euch so viel Neuschnee, wie Ihr haben wollt 

 Viel Spass


----------



## wissefux (1. Februar 2012)

moin. so langsam wird es frischer


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. Februar 2012)

Moin, moin 

Alles frisch 

... ach ja: Ausgepennt


----------



## wissefux (1. Februar 2012)

wahltho schrieb:


> Und was hat das mit der Wahl des Gefährtes zu tun?



nun ich hab schlicht und einfach keinen bock mehr, mich nach einem langen arbeitstag noch durch die kälte heimzuquälen. da bin ich um jede minute froh, die ich früher zu hause bin ...

ab nächste woche geht´s aber dann hoffentlich wieder "normaler" zu ...


----------



## EA-Tec (1. Februar 2012)

Morscheee,

sportliche - 8°, Sonne pur... eigentlich traumhaftes Bike-Wetter, aber da war ja noch was?  Ach ja, stimmt - die Arbeit...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. Februar 2012)

wissefux schrieb:


> nun ich hab schlicht und einfach keinen bock mehr, mich nach einem langen arbeitstag noch durch die kälte heimzuquälen...



Da kommen mir ja echt die Tränen   

Die Fahrt nach EB war sehr sonnig und recht angenehm. Ein frischer Ostwind hat den Trainings-Effekt noch verstärkt 

Bekleidungstechnisch habe ich heute noch etwas zugelegt.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. Februar 2012)

... der frische Ostwind hat mich dann Heim getrieben und den Trainings-Effekt gemindert 

... was die Temperaturen aber tendenziell etwas erhöht hat 

Morgen noch einmal und Freitag ist dann wieder Frei-Tag 

Gute Nacht


----------



## mzaskar (2. Februar 2012)

close to "[nomedia]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hqyc37aOqT0[/nomedia]" 

[nomedia]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8UVNT4wvIGY[/nomedia]

gn8


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (2. Februar 2012)

moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. Februar 2012)

moin moin.


----------



## mzaskar (2. Februar 2012)

Hoi zäme


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. Februar 2012)

Grüsse nach CH 

Gut 2-rädrig nach EB gelangt 

... zum letzten Male für diese Woche 

Der Fürst hat beschlossen die Altersteilzeit einzuleiten und plant, in einem ersten Schritt jeden zweiten Freitag zum Frei-Tag zu machen


----------



## mzaskar (2. Februar 2012)

Der Fürst wird weise


----------



## mzaskar (2. Februar 2012)

Cool 

Letzte Woche in Sür Tirol


----------



## mzaskar (2. Februar 2012)

Sehr nett 

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V5529ghwysM&feature=youtube_gdata_player"]Siri on Raj's iPhone 4S - The Big Bang Theory      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. Februar 2012)

Auch lustig 

http://youtu.be/dcDN409ZBv4

Der Fürst hat heute morgen erstmal die Spikes wieder gegen den schnellen Negativprofillaufradsatz getauscht, denn Spikes braucht momentan echt kein Mensch


----------



## Hopi (2. Februar 2012)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Cool
> 
> Letzte Woche in Sür Tirol



hatten wir auch 2 Tage, aber Wolken und Neuschnee sind mir viel lieber . Heute war wieder richtig schöner Neuschnee auf dem Reschensee und ab Mittag 13 kn, hach war das schön


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (3. Februar 2012)

moin. endlich 2 stellig ...


----------



## mzaskar (3. Februar 2012)

Tach auch


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. Februar 2012)

Moin 

Nahezu ausgepennt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. Februar 2012)

wahltho schrieb:


> Nahezu ausgepennt



Aber auch nur fast


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. Februar 2012)

wahltho schrieb:


> Nahezu ausgepennt





wahltho schrieb:


> Aber auch nur fast



Jetzt aber


----------



## mzaskar (3. Februar 2012)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. Februar 2012)

So - Das geplante Sportpensum wäre dann für diese Woche mal wieder abgehakt.


----------



## wissefux (4. Februar 2012)

moin. der taunus ruft. hören tue ich es, werde ich es aber auch mal wieder erhören


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. Februar 2012)

Moin 

Ausgepennt 

... diesmal gleich richtig


----------



## wissefux (4. Februar 2012)

so, wieder aufgetaut  immerhin bis fuxtanz hab ich es geschafft


----------



## mzaskar (4. Februar 2012)

You are my hero of the day


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. Februar 2012)

Indeed Fux its today's hero.

Der Fürst hat heute dann mal wieder einem anderen Kicksport, nämlich dem vierrädrigen oben ohne Spass gefrönt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Februar 2012)

Moin 

Heute mal wieder ein leichter Rückfall seniler Bettflucht


----------



## wissefux (5. Februar 2012)

wahltho schrieb:


> Der Fürst hat heute dann mal wieder einem anderen Kicksport, nämlich dem vierrädrigen oben ohne Spass gefrönt



wenn du das mit ohne heizung und nackengebläse gemacht hättest, würde ich dir sofort meinen "hero of the day award " (hotda) abgeben


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Februar 2012)

... sogar mit Stand(vor)heizung, Heizung, Nackengebläse, Sitzheizung, Handschuhen, Wollmütze & Schal  

Also in dieser Hinsicht nix HOTDA


----------



## ratte (5. Februar 2012)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... sogar mit Stand(vor)heizung, Heizung, Nackengebläse, Sitzheizung, Handschuhen, Wollmütze & Schal


Weichei.
Allerdings kein so großes wie meinereine, die sich noch nicht wirklich vor die Tür gewagt hat heute.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Februar 2012)

ratte schrieb:


> Weichei.



 Stimmt - WOTDA 

Buchenholzarbeitsplatten in der Küche sollte man wirklich nicht nur alle 15 Jahre abschleifen


----------



## wissefux (6. Februar 2012)

moin. endlich mal ne woche mit einem frei- tag


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. Februar 2012)

moin moin.

Diese Woche wird wohl wieder eine 5-Tagewoche, nächste Woche ist dann wieder Altersteilzeit angesagt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. Februar 2012)

Gut 2-rädrig nach EB gelangt 

Herrlich sonnig, aber doch noch mal deutlich kälter als letzte Woche


----------



## EA-Tec (6. Februar 2012)

Wunderschönes sonniges Wetter... von den -16° heut um 7 sind wir weg, mittlerweile bei -9° angekommen!


----------



## mzaskar (6. Februar 2012)

Winter ist schön


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. Februar 2012)

Da wo er zur Zeit ist, finde ich ihn auch schön 

Hier finde ich es einfach nur 

... das zweite Foto passt eigentlich mehr zu den breiten Sportlern


----------



## mzaskar (6. Februar 2012)

dachte ich grenze mal niemanden aus


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. Februar 2012)

Ach komm - Friede, Freude, Eierkuchen ist doch auch langweilig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (6. Februar 2012)

nööööö ... LOVE, PEACE and HAPPINESS  Freie Liebe braucht das Land


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. Februar 2012)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Freie Liebe braucht das Land



 Das wiederum unterschreibe ich 

Bei "Peace" muss ich allerdings auch schon wieder an die breiten Sportler denken


----------



## Hopi (6. Februar 2012)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Winter ist schön



Ski  wirst Du alt.


----------



## mzaskar (6. Februar 2012)

naja ... ich will Touren gehen, weg von dem ganzen Skirummel  das geht mit Ski besser  und man muss sich nicht so oft bücken  

Vorübergehender Zuwachs  Leider nicht meins .... durfte es nur zusammenbauen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. Februar 2012)

Hmmm - Lecker 

Alu pur mit den Eloxalteilen sieht gut aus  

Ich hatte Ende der 90er mal ein Sintesi-Hardtail mit Oversized-Rohren in Alu pur mit einer rot eloxierten Formula und einer roten Bomber 

Gut 2-rädrig heimgekommen 

Ich denke morgen früh kommt mal eine Gesichtsmaske zum Einsatz 

Gute Nacht


----------



## mzaskar (6. Februar 2012)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=9181051&postcount=1706


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. Februar 2012)

Würde ich mir gerne Ende Mai mal in Natura anschauen


----------



## mzaskar (6. Februar 2012)

Ich sag Bescheid


----------



## wissefux (7. Februar 2012)

moin. heute extra frisch. ...


----------



## mzaskar (7. Februar 2012)

Dann hält man sich länger 

Guten Morgen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. Februar 2012)

moin, moin 



mzaskar schrieb:


> Dann hält man sich länger


... frisch


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. Februar 2012)

wissefux schrieb:


> moin. heute extra frisch. ...



In der Tat 

Gut zweirädrig nach EB gelangt, die Gesichtsmaske war heute eine gute Wahl


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. Februar 2012)

Wenn ich mir von meinem Hochsitz in EB aus mal so die Strassenverkehrslage anschaue, bin ich sehr froh, heute das 2-Rad genommen zu haben


----------



## ratte (7. Februar 2012)

Dieses krümmelige weiße Zeugs, Schnee kann man das ja noch nicht nennen, ist auf vier Rädern überraschend rutschig.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. Februar 2012)

ratte schrieb:


> Dieses krümmelige weiße Zeugs, Schnee kann man das ja noch nicht nennen, ist auf vier Rädern überraschend rutschig.



Ich verstehe auch nicht, warum dann immer gleich das totale Verkehrschaos ausbrechen muss  

Ich bin jedenfalls 2-rädrig gut, sicher & schnell nach Hause gekommen und das auch mit den schnellen Negativprofilreifen. Auf den Feldwegen lag tlw. auf Grund des Windes überhaupt kein Schnee.


----------



## EA-Tec (7. Februar 2012)

Ach du meine Güte... kaum liegt mausknie-hoch Schnee am StraßenRAND, drehen gleich alle durch und nichts geht mehr voran  

Heut schöne Gaerne Winterschuhe gekauft, damit es am Samstag im Taunus nicht ganz so kalt wird


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (7. Februar 2012)

erste Annäherung


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. Februar 2012)

Na vllt. gibt's  ja dann bald noch ein paar kleine Nicolais  

GN8


----------



## wissefux (8. Februar 2012)

moin. na also geht doch : endlich doppelt so warm


----------



## mzaskar (8. Februar 2012)

dann kannst du ja bald wieder kurz/kurz fahren 
Moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. Februar 2012)

Moin 

Ausgepennt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. Februar 2012)

Gut 2-rädrig nach EB gelangt 

Es war in der Tat deutlich wärmer als gestern. Ein frischer Gegenwind hat den Trainings-Effekt wiederum erhöht.

Sicherheitshalber hatte ich heute morgen noch schnell den Spike-Laufradsatz montiert und war innerorts an einigen Stellen auch froh drum.


----------



## EA-Tec (8. Februar 2012)

Gleich geht's hoch auf'n Feldberg - wird bestimmt kuschelig warm


----------



## EA-Tec (8. Februar 2012)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7oGfS3GPvCY&feature=related"]Woodhighway Feldberg 2      - YouTube[/nomedia]

Sehr schön... da freuen sich die Fußgänger, wenn Mountainbiker an ihren vorbei rasen...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. Februar 2012)

Und wie war es auf dem Feld? 

Ich bin wieder gut mit dem 2-Rad nach fbh gelangt 

Apple Airplay ist wirklich  - Ich habe für die Küche einen B&W Zeppelin Air angeschafft


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EA-Tec (8. Februar 2012)

Schoen, sehr schoen sogar, aber vor allem kalt. Bin beim Parkplatz Richtung Fuchsberg (oder Fuchstanz?) hoch gefahren, und dann quer wieder runter. Am Samstag vormittag gehts gleich weiter, da darf das handy Navi zeigen ob es was kann. 

Hab mir ueber YT ein paar Routen raussuchen wollen, und bin dann auf diese tollen Videos gestossen... Das sind hoffentlich nicht die typischen trails?!?!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. Februar 2012)

Die Stelle auf dem Video kenne ich. Das ist in der Nähe der Hohemark. Das sind keinesfalls sind das die typischen "Trails". Sobald es wärmer ist, fahren wir mal zusammen und ich zeige Dir ein paar -e echte Trails im Taunus 

Sofern Du die Stelle mit den zwei Ausflugslokalen oberhalb von Falkenstein meinst, war es übrigens in der Tat der Fuchstanz, nicht der Fuchsberg.


----------



## wissefux (9. Februar 2012)

moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. Februar 2012)

moin moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. Februar 2012)

Gut 2-rädrig nach EB nach gelangt. Der zusätzliche Trainings-Effekt durch den frischen Gegenwind fehlte heute allerdings.

Fazit: Eine sehr schöne Fahrt an einem sonnigen, ruhigen Wintertag


----------



## EA-Tec (9. Februar 2012)

Bei Schneefall wird's merklich kälter... who cares, Schnee muss sein! Ich freu mich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopi (9. Februar 2012)

EA-Tec schrieb:


> Bei Schneefall wird's merklich kälter... who cares, Schnee muss sein! Ich freu mich



wird wohl wärmer, also um die 0°


----------



## EA-Tec (9. Februar 2012)

Heut Nachmittag wurden +1°C für Samstag angezeigt, mittlerweile sind's -3°C... unabhängig vom Wetter, werd ich am Samstag auf jeden Fall eine kleinere Tour in Angriff nehmen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. Februar 2012)

Auf der Rückfahrt war es heute schon deutlich wärmer als heute morgen.


----------



## Hopi (9. Februar 2012)

EA-Tec schrieb:


> Heut Nachmittag wurden +1°C für Samstag angezeigt, mittlerweile sind's -3°C... unabhängig vom Wetter, werd ich am Samstag auf jeden Fall eine kleinere Tour in Angriff nehmen.



wenn auf der Wasserkuppe kein Wind ist wäre das eine Option


----------



## EA-Tec (9. Februar 2012)

Ist die Wasserkuppe auf'm Gipfel des Feldberg?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. Februar 2012)

Die Wasserkuppe ist der höchste Berg der Rhön.

Die Wiege des Deutschen Segelflugs.


----------



## EA-Tec (9. Februar 2012)

Ups


----------



## Hopi (9. Februar 2012)

EA-Tec schrieb:


> Ist die Wasserkuppe auf'm Gipfel des Feldberg?



ich wünschte sie wäre es, aber die Wiese auf dem Feldi ist nur ein Witz (von der Fläche). Leider liegt hier ja kein Schnee wie im letzten Jahr, da mussten wir nur über den Gartenzaun und hatten unsern privaten Kite Acker


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. Februar 2012)

moin, moin 

Auf zum fünften und letzten Male 2-Rad in dieser langen Woche


----------



## wissefux (10. Februar 2012)

moin am heutigen frei-tag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (10. Februar 2012)

Währen hier alles friert, treibt sich der Alpenzorro im Süden herum  







Falls der Fürst erinnern möchte


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. Februar 2012)

Ich freue mich schon jetzt drauf   

... ich ertappe mich immer wieder bei der Überlegung im Frühjahr schon einen Abstecher ins Luberon zu machen um ein wenig dort die Trails zu rocken 

Gut 2-rädrig nach EB gelangt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. Februar 2012)

Auch wieder gut 2-rädrig heimgekommen, heute sogar zum ersten Mal seit Monaten fast noch im Hellen 

Jetzt ist erstmal zwei Tage Sportpause, da die Woche ziemlich anstrengend war


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. Februar 2012)

... und schon wieder moin


----------



## EA-Tec (11. Februar 2012)

Blöde Wetter-Vorhersage... von wegen +1°C heute


----------



## Hopi (11. Februar 2012)

EA-Tec schrieb:


> Blöde Wetter-Vorhersage... von wegen +1°C heute



wir hatten auf der Wasserkuppe -12 bis -16 . Aber schön war es, wenn auch etwas vereist und voll


----------



## ratte (11. Februar 2012)

Wasserkuppe hatte heute morgen geschmeidige -15°C mit ausreichend Gepuste von hinten (der Vorteil beim Snowkiten, man hat fast immer Rückenwind  ). Vorne war das echt fieß. 

EDIT: Oh, Hopi war schneller.


----------



## mzaskar (11. Februar 2012)

Neues Bauteil 





Sorry war kalt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. Februar 2012)

Der Eisbecher in der Eisdiele war heute auch kalt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (11. Februar 2012)

gn8
1. post mit der ibc app ...


----------



## wissefux (11. Februar 2012)

test


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. Februar 2012)

Flighttracker24 ist auch eine ganz nette App.

Damit konnte ich herausfinden, welcher Vogel gerade den Krach beim Start auf der 18 in EDDF verursacht hat


----------



## wissefux (11. Februar 2012)

jetzt nur noch smilies finden


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. Februar 2012)

wissefux schrieb:


> test



Roger that Fux, read you loud and clear


----------



## mzaskar (11. Februar 2012)

Was für eine ibc app


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (12. Februar 2012)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Was für eine ibc app



na ja, ibc goes app for iphone. einfach mal "ibc" im app-store eintippen. im prinzip so ähnlich wie tapatalk. ist ganz nett, aber noch ausbaufähig. derzeit gefällt mir tapatalk vom handling her besser ...

morsche


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Februar 2012)

moin


----------



## EA-Tec (12. Februar 2012)

Mahlzeit!

Wolkenfreier blauer Himmel, strahlender Sonnenschein und -7° C - wenn jetzt ein + statt - vor der Ziffer stünde, wär die Welt in Ordnung


----------



## Hopi (12. Februar 2012)

EA-Tec schrieb:


> Mahlzeit!
> 
> Wolkenfreier blauer Himmel, strahlender Sonnenschein und -7° C - wenn jetzt ein + statt - vor der Ziffer stünde, wär die Welt in Ordnung



bei dem Wetter macht Biken nur begrenzt Spaß


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Februar 2012)

N'abend 

Heute war wieder mal 4-Radspass angesagt.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Februar 2012)

Moin 

Heute ist wieder mal 2-Radspass angesagt.

... zudem kurze Woche w/ Altersteilzeit


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Februar 2012)

Gut 2-rädrig nach EB gelangt +Stop+ schon deutlich milder als letzte Woche +Stop+ eine Lage Klamotten konnte schon weggelassen werden +Stop+


----------



## ratte (13. Februar 2012)

Auf dem Weg zur Arbeit war mir auch zu warm.  Dafür friere ich jetzt hier im Büro. 
Vielleicht hilft ja noch ein Kaffee.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Februar 2012)

Auf dem Rückweg erschien es mir irgendwie kälter, als heute morgen auf dem Hinweg, aber auf jeden Fall kein Vergleich zur letzten Woche.

Gute Nacht :9


----------



## Crazy-Racer (14. Februar 2012)

Morsche!
Erster`? 

Hier schneits...gut das ich ein stolliges Gefährt habe, auf das ich ausweichen kann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (14. Februar 2012)

moinsen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. Februar 2012)

moin 

fbh meldet ebenfalls leicht eingepudert.

Der gerechte & verdiente Schlaf des Fürsten wurde durch den unbotmäßigen Lärm von Schneeräumern gestört


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. Februar 2012)

wahltho schrieb:


> Gut 2-rädrig nach EB gelangt...



 Dito


----------



## wissefux (14. Februar 2012)

valentinstag und frisch verliebt  klick


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. Februar 2012)

Isch mach' misch jetzt gleich erstmal 2-rädrig heimwärts


----------



## ratte (14. Februar 2012)

Spät dran heute?

Ich hatte heute morgen mal Spikes-Premiere... 
...in Kombination mit fast vollständigem Druckpunktsverlust an der Hinterradbremse... 
...und Streik der Vorderlampe auf der Rückfahrt (trotz frisch geladenen Akkus).


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. Februar 2012)

ratte schrieb:


> Spät dran heute?



Ich bin schon seit einigen Monaten abends eher spät dran, weil ich morgens länger penne.

Heute habe ich auf der Rückfahrt sogar mal wieder leicht geschwitzt.

Ich denke morgen könnten Spikes evtl. noch mal ganz nützlich sein, aber dann werde ich wieder auf Negativprofil umstellen.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (14. Februar 2012)

Meinereiner hat heute Morgen in Anbetracht der Wettererwartungen des bespikte Winterbike genommen und sich dann auf blankem Teer auf der Heimfahrt einen Wolf getreten  auf nichts kann man sich verlassen, nicht mal auf's Glatteis


----------



## ratte (14. Februar 2012)

Hmm, wollte eigentlich auch diese Woche weiterhin mit dem Rad fahren. Muss aber jetzt wohl mal den PKW nehmen, da ich im Namen meines Brötchengebers tanken muss, solange es noch Winterware an den hiesigen Zapfsäulen gibt.
...leider nicht in den eigenen Tank.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (14. Februar 2012)

Kann ich dir mal meinen Wagen mitgeben


----------



## mzaskar (14. Februar 2012)

Bin gerade am ueberlegen für 500CHF einen BMC Speedfox ( http://www.bmc-racing.com/de-de/bikes/2012/mountainbike/model/speedfox/sf01/sf01_xt.html ) Rahmen, in schwarz mit grün, zu kaufen und aufzubauen. Müsste nochmal 1000 CHF für Gabel, LRS und diverse Kleinteile rechnen ...... Hmmmmm


----------



## ratte (14. Februar 2012)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Kann ich dir mal meinen Wagen mitgeben


Kannst Du gerne, dann muss ich nicht meinen Wagen bei dem Wetter für die Firma riskieren.
Aber auch hier wird kein Tropfen in den Tank gehen.


----------



## mzaskar (14. Februar 2012)

Menno


----------



## wissefux (14. Februar 2012)

ratte schrieb:


> Hmm, wollte eigentlich auch diese Woche weiterhin mit dem Rad fahren. Muss aber jetzt wohl mal den PKW nehmen, da ich im Namen meines Brötchengebers tanken muss, solange es noch Winterware an den hiesigen Zapfsäulen gibt.
> ...leider nicht in den eigenen Tank.



kapier ich net  wieso mußt du deine karre nehmen, um eine ander vollzutanken 

na ja, ist ja auch schon spät. gn8


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. Februar 2012)

Ratte ist doch in der Ôlbranche und muss jetzt wahrscheinlich Dieselproben an den Tanken einsammeln 

Gute Nacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (14. Februar 2012)

Aber das kann sie doch gut in meinem Tank machen ... Ich geb auch Feedback  

Guds Nächtle


----------



## wissefux (15. Februar 2012)

moin. ich dachte, ratte wäre in der chemie branche


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. Februar 2012)

wissefux schrieb:


> moin. ich dachte, ratte wäre in der chemie branche



Einigen wir uns einfach auf Petrochemie 

... moin 

Heute schon um 09:00 Uhr das erste Meeting - Eine Unverschämtheit


----------



## mzaskar (15. Februar 2012)

Habt ihr Schweizer im der Firma 

Moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. Februar 2012)

Haben wir in der Tat 

Das Meeting ist aber auf meinem eigenen Mist gewachsen 

Ab in den Keller, den Panamakanal weiterbauen 

.... ähhh ich meine natürlich fürs 2-Rad umziehen


----------



## EA-Tec (15. Februar 2012)

Morsche,

milde 4° C, leider regnet es... dennoch gut zwei-füßig die 300 Meter in's Büro gekommen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. Februar 2012)

Glatt war es heute morgen überhaupt nicht mehr.

Es wird immer wärmer.

Ich überlege immer noch mir für die kommende (Haupt-)Bike-Saison einen Truppentransport zu holen, z.b. einen VW Caddy oder aber einen Mezze Vito.


----------



## ratte (15. Februar 2012)

wahltho schrieb:


> Einigen wir uns einfach auf Petrochemie


Genau daneben.  
Nicht Chemikalien aus Öl sondern Chemikalien für Öl (auch wenn die Grundstoffe davon irgendwann mal aus Öl entstanden sind).
Morgen nochmal tanken, nachdem ich heute nicht die gewünschten Qualitäten bekommen habe. 
Ich bin echt mal gespannt, was für Schlüsse wir aus den Proben ziehen können.


----------



## EA-Tec (15. Februar 2012)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich überlege immer noch mir für die kommende (Haupt-)Bike-Saison einen Truppentransport zu holen, z.b. einen VW Caddy oder aber einen Mezze Vito.



Den Gedankengang verfolge ich auch schon eine Weile... mir wäre ja ein V8-Pickup am Liebsten, das Blubbern ist einfach unbeschreiblich und das Beladen wäre auch kein großer Act... aber so'n T4 TDI hat schon auch seine Reize, und ist vor allem vernünftiger!?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. Februar 2012)

ratte schrieb:


> Nicht Chemikalien aus Öl sondern Chemikalien für Öl (auch wenn die Grundstoffe davon irgendwann mal aus Öl entstanden sind).



Ah ja *denknach*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. Februar 2012)

EA-Tec schrieb:


> ... mir wäre ja ein V8-Pickup am Liebsten, das Blubbern ist einfach unbeschreiblich ...



'nen V8 habe ich schon, aber eben keinen Pickup 

Ich dachte da eher an einen älteren Gebrauchten, als Drittwagen, am Besten so ein Handwerkerfahrzeug, hinten keine Fenster und Sitze, nur Ladefläche mit Seitentür.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. Februar 2012)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ah ja *denknach*



*denkimmernochnach*


----------



## EA-Tec (15. Februar 2012)

wahltho schrieb:


> 'nen V8 habe ich schon, aber eben keinen Pickup



Geht mir genau so - abgesehen davon dass bei mir kein Fahrrad reinpasst, würde ich sowieso 'nen Teufel tun und 'nen Fahrrad mit dem transportieren 

Dieses Modell find ich praktisch...


----------



## ratte (15. Februar 2012)

wahltho schrieb:


> *denkimmernochnach*


Verwende Deine grauen Zellen lieber für die Auto-Frage. 

Gute Nacht die Herren.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. Februar 2012)

EA-Tec schrieb:


> Geht mir genau so - abgesehen davon dass bei mir kein Fahrrad reinpasst, würde ich sowieso 'nen Teufel tun und 'nen Fahrrad mit dem transportieren



Reinpassen tut's bei mir auch nicht, noch nicht mal zerlegt, aber ich habe immerhin eine Dachgepäckträgervorbereitung 

Ich dachte eher an sowas in dieser Richtung 

*immernochnachdenk*

Gute Nacht


----------



## wissefux (16. Februar 2012)

moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. Februar 2012)

moin moin


----------



## Crazy-Racer (16. Februar 2012)

moin moin moin

ich glaube in Lz will einer so einen RAM loswerden. 
Mal vom Verbrauch abgesehen, finde ich die auch ganz Praktisch...generell würde mir aber erstmal auch ein Polo, Ibiza (oder Cupra) als Zugersatz wirklich zusagen. Und ich würd ja gern mal so ein 45km/h Pedelec ne Runde durch die Stadt fahren


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. Februar 2012)

... mach' Du erstmal einen guten Abschluss, dann kannst Du Dir später auch das Alles leisten  

 Gut mit dem 2-Rad nach EB gelangt.

... zum letzten Mal für diese Woche. Morgen ist wieder Frei-Tag ob Altersteilzeit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (16. Februar 2012)

Hoi mal eine Frage an die Wetterexperten  

1. Wie wird das Wetter am Wochenende und lohnt es sich, das Bike ins Auto zu laden um im Saarland etwas 2 - Radsport zu betreiben?

2. Wie sind die Böden zur Zeit (trocken, nass, matschig, gefroren)?

3. Ist Schnee zu erwarten?

Gruss

Stefan


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. Februar 2012)

Klick!

Böden sollten am w/e so langsam von gefroren in Richtung matschig übergehen.


----------



## mzaskar (16. Februar 2012)

ok, ich glaube ich bleibe in den Bergen und spiele mit dem weissen Zeugs  

mal schauen, habe noch Zeit einen Entscheid zu treffen ....

PS:


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. Februar 2012)

mzaskar schrieb:


> PS:



Was denn PS


----------



## mzaskar (16. Februar 2012)

PS ..... hmmm was wollte ich da noch schreiben .........


----------



## mzaskar (16. Februar 2012)

entweder wollte ich einen Komentar zu mauto machen oder wegen Mai ..... 


Kauf dir doch ein Vito und mach den Motor deines flachen V8 rein, dann hast du beides in einem auto


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (16. Februar 2012)

erstmal wollte ich heute das 8 Jahre alte 1:10 Auto reaktivieren, aber der Tank scheint nicht genug Druck aufzubauen, um den Motor mit ausreichend Sprit zu versorgen


----------



## EA-Tec (16. Februar 2012)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich dachte eher an sowas in dieser Richtung



Das ist mir zuviel "LKW"... wenn ich mal Mitfahrer habe, sollen die ja auch was von der Außenwelt sehen können... beim RAM wär's mir egal - bei dem Blubbern, wer benötigt da schon Mitfahrer


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. Februar 2012)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Kauf dir doch ein Vito und mach den Motor deines flachen V8 rein, dann hast du beides in einem auto



Dann passt aber in den Vito auch kein Bike mehr  

Gut 2-rädrig heimgekommmen


----------



## ratte (16. Februar 2012)

Guten Abend die Herren,

immer noch bei der Auto-Frage?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. Februar 2012)

*denkimmernochnach*

Gute Nacht


----------



## mzaskar (16. Februar 2012)

suche noch ein günstige 120 mm Gabel


----------



## wissefux (17. Februar 2012)

moin. vorerst letzter frei-tag


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. Februar 2012)

Moin 

Frei-Tag contd.


----------



## EA-Tec (17. Februar 2012)

Morsche... wird wohl nix mit der geplanten Feierabend-Tour, falls der Regen bis dahin nicht abschwächt.


----------



## --bikerider-- (17. Februar 2012)

Gude,

wollt mich mal wieder melden....
Man kommt eben zu wenig zum surfen, wenn man jeden Tag nach Gießen hin und zurück fährt.... 

Anfang der Woche habe ich leider wieder 4 Wochen aufgebrummt bekommen...  ( wären fast 4 Monate....) 

Es wird sicher wieder besser....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. Februar 2012)

N'Abend 

So ein Frei-Tag kann ganz schön anstrengend sein


----------



## ratte (17. Februar 2012)

Wenn ich mal Zeit habe, werde ich Dich bedauern, alter Mann. 
Altersteilzeit für so einen Jungspund.


----------



## wissefux (18. Februar 2012)

ich finds gut. man kann nicht früh genug mit altersteilzeit anfangen 

moin. moin. rolling home ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. Februar 2012)

wissefux schrieb:


> ich finds gut. man kann nicht früh genug mit altersteilzeit anfangen



 Ich auch - Man weiss ja schliesslich nicht, wie alt man wird 

... Kick-Sportler leben schliesslich gefährlich 



wissefux schrieb:


> moin. moin.



 Dito



wissefux schrieb:


> rolling home ...



... to Dear Old England?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. Februar 2012)

ratte schrieb:


> Wenn ich mal Zeit habe, werde ich Dich bedauern, alter Mann.
> Altersteilzeit für so einen Jungspund.



Ein bisschen mehr Respekt vor dem Alter bitte


----------



## ratte (18. Februar 2012)

Oh, wehrter Fürst, verzeiht.
Ich war gestern etwas auf Krawall gebürstet. Kollegen und Chef haben auch was abbekommen. Oder eher Ihr Fett weg.


----------



## Hopi (18. Februar 2012)

ratte schrieb:


> Oh, wehrter Fürst, verzeiht.
> Ich war gestern etwas auf Krawall gebürstet. Kollegen und Chef haben auch was abbekommen. Oder eher Ihr Fett weg.



ich auch


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. Februar 2012)

Naja man kann halt leider nicht immer nur gut drauf sein


----------



## mzaskar (18. Februar 2012)

Bike premiere 2012  

2:15, 400 hm, 21 km

Schee wars  nur dort wo die Sonne den Schnee aufgeweicht hat, wars blöd


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. Februar 2012)




----------



## wissefux (18. Februar 2012)

Hopi schrieb:


> ich auch



hätte mich auch schwer gewundert, wenn nicht ... 

so, wieder daheim. 48.000 hm in 6 tagen. neuer rekord, trotz einem streich-tag mit < 3.000 hm ... das ist die skiline-auswertung, mein garmin hat sogar noch mehr hm zusammenbekommen. keine ahnung, welchem system da mehr zu trauen ist ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. Februar 2012)

Gute Nacht


----------



## wissefux (19. Februar 2012)

guten morgen


----------



## mzaskar (19. Februar 2012)

Jooo, man joooo

Eigemtlich wollte ich heute ja auf die Ski, jedoch sind die Alpen von Wolken verhangen und es schneit wie Holle. Also stehen heutevauf dem Programm

1. Online Banking
2. Bike Pflege
3. Kuchen essen  ( natürlich will der erarbeitet werden)


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. Februar 2012)

Moin, moin 

... and Happy Birthday Crazy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ratte (19. Februar 2012)

Guten Morgen zusammen. 

 Crazy

Fux, stramme Leistung.

Mzaskar, lass es Dir schmecken.


----------



## wissefux (19. Februar 2012)

glückwunsch, jungspund


----------



## ratte (19. Februar 2012)

Nase vor die Tür, ja oder nein?
Ob der heranziehenden grauen Wand über'm Staufen gerade eher nein. 

EDIT: Gute Entscheidung, für den Augenblick zumindest.


----------



## mzaskar (19. Februar 2012)

Glückwunsch Crazy


----------



## caroka (19. Februar 2012)

Auch von mir alles Gute Crazy


----------



## ratte (19. Februar 2012)

Doch noch aufgerafft. 
Ganz schön feucht von unten und dennoch noch eine überraschend große Eisplatte am Staufen gefunden.


----------



## Zilli (19. Februar 2012)

Dear Crazy, alles Gute auch von mir


----------



## wissefux (20. Februar 2012)

moin zu gewohnter stund


----------



## mzaskar (20. Februar 2012)

Morsche, alles so weiss draussen ......


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. Februar 2012)

Moin 

Halbwegs ausgepennt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. Februar 2012)

Frisch, aber sonnig draussen - Auf auf's 2-Rad


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. Februar 2012)

Auf den schnellen Negativprofilreifen geschwind nach EB gedüst  aumen:

Sehr schön da draussen, weniger frisch als erwartet und herrlich sonnig - Der Frühling liegt in der Luft


----------



## Crazy-Racer (20. Februar 2012)

moin moin, nein, nicht erst erwacht 
danke für die Glückwünsche euch allen!


----------



## EA-Tec (20. Februar 2012)

Morsche, 

traumhaft! Angenehme 2°, aber Sonne pur - ich glaub' heut wird früher Feierabend gemacht!


----------



## wissefux (20. Februar 2012)

ich könnt  und :kotz:

hat dieser beschissene frankfurter windsurfladen mir 2 x das burton zugesichert (1 x per mail und am samstag sicherheitshalber nochmal  telefonisch reserviert !)  und dann kommt man heute voller vorfreude dahin und die deppen verkünden nun, es hätte einen systemfehler gegeben und sie haben es nicht mehr


----------



## mzaskar (20. Februar 2012)

welcher Laden was den das ...... Berger??


----------



## wissefux (20. Februar 2012)

ein windsurf-laden im rhein-main gebiet 

auch auf die gefahr hin, daß ich mich hier unbeliebt mache : die hab ich sowas von gefressen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. Februar 2012)

Schick' Mzaskar ruhig mal eine PN mit dem Namen 

Gut 2-rärdrig heimgekommen


----------



## wissefux (21. Februar 2012)

tach


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. Februar 2012)

wissefux schrieb:


> tach



... auch


----------



## mzaskar (21. Februar 2012)

kalt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. Februar 2012)

Geht so 

Etwas kälter als gestern, aber wiederum sehr sonnig


----------



## wissefux (21. Februar 2012)

bin leider noch mit rüsselpest gesegnet und von daher nehm ich noch das 4 rädrig geschlossene ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. Februar 2012)

Das sind mir die Richtigen: Krank aus dem Erholungsurlaub zurückkehren


----------



## wissefux (21. Februar 2012)

war ja ein aktiv-urlaub und jetzt ist aktive erholung auf arbeit angesagt  na ja, schön wärs ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. Februar 2012)

wissefux schrieb:


> war ja ein aktiv-urlaub und jetzt ist aktive erholung auf arbeit angesagt




So, so - Das kann ja jeder behaupten!


----------



## wissefux (21. Februar 2012)

sagt der jungspund in altersteilzeit


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. Februar 2012)

wahltho schrieb:


> So, so - Das kann ja jeder behaupten!



In der Schriftgrösse kann ich das ohne Lesebrille kaum noch lesen 

Ging mir aber neulich schon so, als ich einen Post eines BikeNIX in Schriftgrösse 1 auch nicht mehr lesen konnte 

Ein weiterer Beweis dafür, dass es für die Altersteilzeit höchste Zeit war


----------



## mzaskar (21. Februar 2012)

Jaja jammern auf hohem Niveau und die Medien schiessen sich schon mal auf den neuen Bundespräsidenten ein .......

Habe mich jetzt dazu entschlossen mir ein kleines CC/Arbeitsweg/Stadtbike aufzubauen. Mit Teilen aus der Restekiste, dem Gebrauchthandel und reduzierten Neuteilen. 

Grundlage wird wohl ein BMC Speedfoxrahmen von 2010 mit einem Fox RP 23. Der Rahmen ist schwarz mit grünen Decals. Dazu gibt es eine DTSwiss EXM130mm, Hope M4 tech Bremsen und der Rest wird ein Mix aus XT, XTR, SLX aus dem Fundus.....


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. Februar 2012)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Jaja jammern auf hohem Niveau...



Wer jammert hier denn?


----------



## ratte (21. Februar 2012)

Püh, das, was es mit heute morgen zu frisch war, war es mir eben zu warm.
Der Frühling lässt grüßen.


----------



## mzaskar (21. Februar 2012)

Hoffentlich noch nicht


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. Februar 2012)

Mir war auf der Rückfahrt auch zu warm; jetzt kommt wieder die Übergangsphase, wo man morgens wärmere und Abends leichtere Klamotten braucht.

Der Frühling liegt aber definitiv schon in der Luft


----------



## ratte (21. Februar 2012)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Hoffentlich noch nicht


Zumindest in den höheren Alpenlagen kann er sich noch etwas Zeit lassen.
Wir wollen die Bretter im April auch nochmal ausführen.


wahltho schrieb:


> ...wo man morgens wärmere und Abends leichtere Klamotten braucht.


Ich habs ja auf dem Rückweg schon mit einer Lage weniger obenrum probiert. Das hat noch dringenden Optimierungsbedarf.


----------



## mzaskar (21. Februar 2012)

steck dir doch die Zeitung unter, dann hast du auch noch etwas zu lesen  

Ich habe mal Kosten ausgerechnet für verschiedene Nutzungen zwischen Auto/Bahn/Bike ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (21. Februar 2012)

mzaskar schrieb:


> steck dir doch die Zeitung unter, dann hast du auch noch etwas zu lesen
> 
> Ich habe mal Kosten ausgerechnet für verschiedene Nutzungen zwischen Auto/Bahn/Bike ....



natürlich ist das letzte Szenario: nur Bike


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. Februar 2012)

**Bäuerchen**

Bin ich vollgemampft...

... hoffentlich kann ich nach der Völlerei gut schlafen 

Gute Nacht


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. Februar 2012)

wahltho schrieb:


> **Bäuerchen**



Das kann ich auch ohne Lesebrille noch gut lesen


----------



## mzaskar (21. Februar 2012)

das kann man auch ohne Browser lesen


----------



## wissefux (22. Februar 2012)

wo sind die euro- werte für uns normal- europäer ? 

moin


----------



## wissefux (22. Februar 2012)

gut 2 rädrig von h nach h gekommen. eigentlich wegen meiner erkältung bei der kälte noch zu früh, aber was soll man machen, wenn  einen quasi dazu zwingt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. Februar 2012)

Moin 

Heute ist auspennen leider wieder nicht möglich, da für 09:00 Uhr ein Meeting anberaumt ist 

... zum Glück für alle Beteiligten von mir selbst


----------



## wissefux (22. Februar 2012)

immer diese spät-meetings. dann weiß man nie, ob man pünktlich raus kommt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. Februar 2012)

Ich bin wenigstens pünktlich reingekommen 

... im Radio war von bis zu 14 Grad gegen Ende der Woche die Rede


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (22. Februar 2012)

Ich komme Ã¶fters rein  und nicht nur pÃ¼nktlich um 9, ich halte das ganz flexible je nach Lust 

@wissefux, kannst dir ja dn euro denke, wÃ¤re ja eh 1:1 

achja, die 0.09 CHF bezogen sich auf ein MTB mit einem Anschaffungspreis von 1000 chf und 4 Jahren Nutzungsdauer ..... oder waren es 8 Jahre .... hmmm

habe fÃ¼r D-land gesehen: Bike: 0.05 â¬; Auto 0.56 â¬

Aber wie gesagt, traue keiner Statistik, die du nicht selbst gefÃ¤lscht hast


----------



## wissefux (22. Februar 2012)

zu fuß wäre noch billiger 

spielt eigentlich der faktor zeit auch eine rolle ?

wäre bei mir z. b. bahn, mit fußwegen zum bhf einfach : 1h 
auto einfach : 15 min
rad einfach : 30 min

selbst wenn die bahn deutlich günstiger wäre, würde sich das zeitlich überhaupt nicht rechnen ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. Februar 2012)

Bin ich schon drin oder was?

Beim 2-Rad muss man bei einer Ganzjahresnutzung natürlich auch noch die ganzen Klamotten, etc. einbeziehen.

4-Rad müsste ich mal mit durchschnittlich 16,5 Liter Ultimate durchrechnen


----------



## mzaskar (22. Februar 2012)

die Zeit ist hier nicht eingerechnet, wobei es bei mir fast gleich ist für die verschiedenen Optionen. 

schnellste Auto = 35 min
langsamste Auto = 75 mi 

schnellste Bahn = 50 min
langsamste Bahn = 60 min

schnellste Bike = 55 min
langsamste Bike = 75 min

Wobei natürlich beim Bike der Faktor Fitness eine Rolle spielt. Die angaben sind vom Sommer, wobei am Anfang langsamer und zum Ende hin schneller.

Die Möglichkeit zu Fuss zu gehen, schliesst sich bei 20 km Arbeitsweg meines Erachtens aus  

Für mich wird es eher eine Mischkalkulation zwischen alle 3 Varianten geben. Wobei ich in diesem Jahr ganz klar die Priorität auf's Bike legen will. Bei schlechtem Wetter werde ich auf die Bahn zurückgreifen und nur in wenigen Ausnahmen soll mir das Auto als Transportmitel dienen. Das Ziel ist an mindestens 2 Tage in der Woche, bezogen auf 5 Arbeitstage, mit dem Bike zu fahren. Anstreben möchte ich 3 Tage pro Woche, bezogen auf die Monate März - Oktober. Das wären dann 80 - 120 km und 800 - 1200 Höhenmeter Training die Woche quasi ohne Zusatzaufwand an Zeit.....

==> Dann kann der Lueron kommen


----------



## mzaskar (22. Februar 2012)

wahltho schrieb:


> Bin ich schon drin oder was?
> 
> Beim 2-Rad muss man bei einer Ganzjahresnutzung natürlich auch noch die ganzen Klamotten, etc. einbeziehen.
> 
> 4-Rad müsste ich mal mit durchschnittlich 16,5 Liter Ultimate durchrechnen


 
Bekleidungskosten sind da schon mit berücksichtigt, bezogen auf ein 1000 CHF Velo entsprechend eher günstiger und weniger  

Achja, für dein Streitross reichen ja auch nicht die Kaufkosten von 47 kCHF


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. Februar 2012)

Streitwagen, nicht Streitross 

Der Kaufpreis meiner Streitrösser lag deutlich unter 47KCHF.

Immer diese Umrechnung  Die Schweizer sollten endlich den Euro nehmen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EA-Tec (22. Februar 2012)

16,5 Liter??? Was hast du denn bitte für ein Auto!? Bei normaler Fahrweise komm' ich auf knapp unter 13 Liter... für fast 5 Liter Hubraum und > 500 PS ein akzeptabler Wert, finde ich...

Heut lieg ich mit Migräne, Sehstörungen und Bluthochdruck im Bett - sehr schön! Der Tag hätte so schön mit einer kleinen Bike-Tour enden können...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. Februar 2012)

EA-Tec schrieb:


> Bei normaler Fahrweise komm' ich auf knapp unter 13 Liter...



Bei normaler Fahrweise geht das kurzfristig natürlich auch immer mal wieder 

Ich komme bei meiner Fahrweise aber halt langfristig auf 16,5 Liter.

Der Verbrauch ist mir aber letztendlich ziemlich egal, der Fun zählt   

(Habe 2 Fotos im Fotoalbum).


----------



## EA-Tec (22. Februar 2012)

Ach, na dann  bei deinem Gefährt würde ich sowieso nur cruisen, alles andere ist für das Fortbewegungsmittel nicht standesgemäß  

Import, oder hier gekauft? Sieht echt schick aus, würd' dem Sohn meines Vaters auch sehr gut gefallen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. Februar 2012)

Mein neuer Kompressor ist heute angekommen,

... da kann ich jetzt wieder so richtig Druck machen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. Februar 2012)

EA-Tec schrieb:


> Import, oder hier gekauft?



Hier gekauft.

Der Vorbesitzer ist die Kiste mit knapp über 12 Litern Durchschnittsverbrauch gefahren. Ich habe den Verbrauch ziemlich schnell auf ca. 14 Litern hochgetrieben.

Dann kamen Motorelektronik, Kraftstoffkühlung, Auspuffanlage (Fächerkrümmer, Sport-Kats, X-Pipe, Endtöpfe) und inzwischen bin ich halt bei 16,5 Litern angekommen.

So richtig süffig wird es > 250km/h. Da ich die Gelegenheit habe, häufig schnell zu fahren und das zudem auch gerne tue, ist der Durchschnittsverbrauch eben entsprechend hoch.


----------



## mzaskar (22. Februar 2012)

Raser


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. Februar 2012)

Pah!!! 

Ich geb' halt gerne Gas und will Spass 

Ich hatte jedenfalls noch nie einen Punkt in Flensburg


----------



## ratte (22. Februar 2012)

ratte schrieb:


> Ich habs ja auf dem Rückweg schon mit einer Lage weniger obenrum probiert. Das hat noch dringenden Optimierungsbedarf.


Etwa gleiche Klamotte, aber andere Lage weggelassen. Deutlich besser. 
Morgens war es aber wieder recht frisch an den Flossen.


----------



## wissefux (22. Februar 2012)

wahltho schrieb:


> Pah!!!
> 
> Ich geb' halt gerne Gas und will Spass



ich hoffe, du führst dir immer mal wieder die beiden letzten mercedes b8 crash piloten (gott hab sie selig ) vors geistige auge. für >300 km/h ist die strecke eher weniger geeignet


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. Februar 2012)

Ich kenne die Stelle sehr gut und fahre auf dem Abschnitt ohne Geschwindigkeitsbeschränkung regelmässig > 270km/h. Er ist sehr gut geeignet für schnelle Geschwindigkeiten. Die B8 wird als sog. "Bonzenbahn" ja auch vom Strassenbelag immer in sehr gutem Zustand gehalten.

Die Kunst besteht im gerade oberen Abschnitt darin, die Fahrzeuge auf der rechten Spur zu beobachten und einzuschätzen, ob jemand schon verfrüht, also vor der Spurteilung in die Richtungen Kelkheim/Königstein unvermittelt auf die linke Spur wechseln könnte.

Meine Vermutung ist, dass dies auch die Ursache für den Unfall der beiden Mitarbeiter des AMG Performance Centers FFM war. Augenzeugen haben nämlich von einem Fahrzeug berichtet, dass kurz vor dem SLR auf der linken Spur gefahren ist. Dieses Fahrzeug konnte aber anscheinend nicht ermittelt werden.

Das ist übrigens generell die Kunst des Schnellfahrens: Immer die Fahrzeuge auf der rechten Fahrspur beobachten und einschätzen, ob jemand unvermittelt nach links auf Deine Fahrspur ziehen könnte. 

Aus einem vereinzelten Unfall sollte man keine allgemeinen Rückschlüsse ziehen.

Und wie gesagt: Ich halte mich grundsätzlich an Geschwindigkeitsbeschränkungen, fahre seit fast 30 Jahren unfallfrei und hatte noch nie in meinem Leben einen Punkt in Flensburg, obwohl ich schon recht lange schnelle Autos fahre.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ratte (22. Februar 2012)

Ach ja, die liebe B8...
...da bevorzuge ich auch die linken Spuren in beide Richtung. 
Das 1,2 oder 3 Spiel and den Auf-und Abfahrten der A66 ist jeden Tag auf's neue nervig bis amüsant. Aber noch schöner ist der morgendliche Stau, wenn man ihn sich vom Feld aus anschauen kann.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. Februar 2012)

ratte schrieb:


> Aber noch schöner ist der morgendliche Stau, wenn man ihn sich vom Feld aus anschauen kann.



 In der Tat, ich habe da immer einen Logenplatz, wenn ich die B8 über die Brücke am ehemaligen Autokino quere 

Spass machen tut es nur Werktags Morgens um 06:30 und Nachmittags bis 16:30 Uhr, resp. spät abends oder am w/e.


----------



## wissefux (22. Februar 2012)

wahltho schrieb:


> Das ist übrigens generell die Kunst des Schnellfahrens: Immer die Fahrzeuge auf der rechten Fahrspur beobachten und einschätzen, ob jemand unvermittelt nach links auf Deine Fahrspur ziehen könnte.



das ist keine kunst, sondern spiel mit dem feuer. denn wenn einer dann kommt, ist die dir verbleibende zeit bei dem tempo sehr gering. und die rechnungen, wieviel m/s man so zurücklegt und wieviel zeit bis zur erfassung der situation vergeht, bis man angemessen reagiert, sind sicherlich noch bekannt. dann erfolgt eventuell der einschlag noch vor einsatz der reaktion ...

bin auch schon lange im straßenverkehr unterwegs und habe auch noch nie punkte gehabt. aber punkte sind kein maßstab ...
im grunde ist alles reine glückssache. bin selbst gerne zügig unterwegs, wenn auch mit weitaus weniger ps. mich hat schon einige male das glück verlassen und die reaktionszeit hat nicht mehr gereicht, um den aufprall zu verhindern. das geht dann von einer sekunde auf die andere, ohne dass man vorher was erahnt ... glücksspiel eben, besonders wenn man flott fährt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. Februar 2012)

.. ach so: Gut 2-rädrig heimgekommen, es war heute allerdings subjektiv frischer als gestern, dafür ca. die Hälfte der Heimfahrt auch schon wieder im Hellen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. Februar 2012)

wissefux schrieb:


> das ist keine kunst, sondern spiel mit dem feuer. denn wenn einer dann kommt, ist die dir verbleibende zeit bei dem tempo sehr gering. und die rechnungen, wieviel m/s man so zurücklegt und wieviel zeit bis zur erfassung der situation vergeht, bis man angemessen reagiert, sind sicherlich noch bekannt. dann erfolgt eventuell der einschlag noch vor einsatz der reaktion ...
> 
> bin auch schon lange im straßenverkehr unterwegs und habe auch noch nie punkte gehabt. aber punkte sind kein maßstab ...
> im grunde ist alles reine glückssache. bin selbst gerne zügig unterwegs, wenn auch mit weitaus weniger ps. mich hat schon einige male das glück verlassen und die reaktionszeit hat nicht mehr gereicht, um den aufprall zu verhindern. das geht dann von einer sekunde auf die andere, ohne dass man vorher was erahnt ... glücksspiel eben, besonders wenn man flott fährt



Sorry Fux, aber ich diskutiere das nicht mit Dir.

Es gibt eine Strassenverkehrsordnung und an die halte ich mich. Auf dem bewussten Streckenabschnitt gibt es (noch) keine Geschwindigkeitsbeschränkung und deshalb werde ich dort weiterhin so schnell fahren, wie es der Strassenverkehr zulässt. Sollte es dort irgendwann eine Geschwindigkeitsbeschränkung geben, werde ich mich selbstverständlich auch an diese halten.


----------



## ratte (22. Februar 2012)

Wenn ich jetzt gemein wäre, könnte ich noch so Begriffe wie Reaktionszeitserhöhung im Alter in Kombination mit Altersteilzeit bringen. Aber ich bin heute mal nicht gemein. 

Ich lenke mal vom Thema ab und weise auf eine andere Entscheidung hin, die uns wohl in Kürze bevorsteht.


----------



## ratte (22. Februar 2012)

Wer macht mit?


----------



## wissefux (22. Februar 2012)

ich bezweifele doch nicht, daß der fürst sich nicht an geltendede regeln hält 
auch fahre ich selbst immer zügig und an den grenzen meiner fahrzeuge. und dementsprechend auch an den grenzen des gesetzes bzw. darüber hinaus. wenn ich in bad soden auf 100 runterbremse, kann ich den folgenden berg ganz vergessen 

wenn ich auch ne rennmaschine hätte, würde ich selbiges tun  macht ja auch spaß, keine frage.

nur sollte man sich immer der gefahr bewußt sein und diese nicht unterschätzen. im griff hat man das definitiv nicht mehr


----------



## wissefux (22. Februar 2012)

ratte schrieb:


> Ich lenke mal vom Thema ab und weise auf eine andere Entscheidung hin, die uns wohl in Kürze bevorsteht.



für wen entscheidet sich der bachelor ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. Februar 2012)

ratte schrieb:


> Wenn ich jetzt gemein wäre, könnte ich noch so Begriffe wie Reaktionszeitserhöhung im Alter in Kombination mit Altersteilzeit bringen. Aber ich bin heute mal nicht gemein.



 Das ist doch nicht gemein - Ich habe die Geschwindigkeit selbstverständlich schon meinem fortgeschrittenen Alter angepasst.

Ich halte es hier mal mit dem Spruch eines Mitglieds des Ferrari Clubs Deutschland, der mal in einem TV-Interview darauf angesprochen wurde, ob er schon die Vmax seines Ferraris angetastet habe und im reinsten Kölschen Platt geantwortet hat: Ach wissen se bei 295 hat misch bisher immer der Mut verlassen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. Februar 2012)

Na dann mal los.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. Februar 2012)

K-Frage


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. Februar 2012)

7.000 Posts within the never ending sequel of the famous Plauscher thread.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. Februar 2012)

... und das wo die breiten Sportler gerade auf dem besten Wege sind, auf Seite 2 in der Bedeutungslosigkeit zu verschwinden


----------



## ratte (22. Februar 2012)

Na dann mal ran.
Hab noch was vor.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (22. Februar 2012)

wissefux schrieb:


> ... wenn ich in bad soden auf 100 runterbremse, kann ich den folgenden berg ganz vergessen



ergo fahr ich da oft mit 120 durch, denn man will am berg ja für die schnellen nicht zum bremsklotz werden


----------



## ratte (22. Februar 2012)

Wer ist hier breit? 

Deswegen hab ich ja auch noch was vor.


----------



## wissefux (22. Februar 2012)

na gut, dann halt die k-frage mal wieder


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. Februar 2012)

120 ist ja ok. Das ist nach Abzug der Toleranz nur ein Verwarngeld.


----------



## ratte (22. Februar 2012)

Gerade mal ein Trinkgeld.


----------



## wissefux (22. Februar 2012)

dabei warn wir grad so schön am diskutieren


----------



## ratte (22. Februar 2012)

Wer traut sich?


----------



## wissefux (22. Februar 2012)

done


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. Februar 2012)

Jetzt kommt bestimmt Einer, der meint, dass ich mich also doch nicht an die Strassenverkehrsordnung halte.


----------



## ratte (22. Februar 2012)

Mist.
30 Sekunden...

Glückwunsch. 

Und nun zum Sport...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (22. Februar 2012)

das hab ich mir jetzt aber auch redlich verdient


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. Februar 2012)

Fux - Congratulations you made it


----------



## wissefux (22. Februar 2012)

merci. somit dürfte jetzt ja wieder alles im lot sein


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. Februar 2012)

Natürlich  - Es war ja auch nie etwas aus dem Lot


----------



## wissefux (22. Februar 2012)

in diesem sinne : gn8, bis morgen früh um 8


----------



## mzaskar (22. Februar 2012)

Ich versuche hier Statistiken aufzustellen und es wird gerast  

Glückwunsch dem Meister der K - Frage


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. Februar 2012)

Erstmal wird hier noch gereimt, das ist ganz abgefeimt - oder so ähnlich 

Gute Nacht - Bis Morgen hoffentlich schon um 8


----------



## wissefux (23. Februar 2012)

tach, auch schon vor 8


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. Februar 2012)

Yepp - Tach vor Acht 

... und schon wieder heisst es 

Diesmal trifft es den Iggi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (23. Februar 2012)

der fürst ist über seine untertanen sehr gut informiert 

man kommt ja aus dem feiern net mehr raus : also  iggi


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. Februar 2012)

Den Fux hatte ich im Januar leider übersehen - Mea maxima culpa


----------



## mzaskar (23. Februar 2012)

Happy B'Day Iggi  alles Senkrecht ?


----------



## mzaskar (23. Februar 2012)

Es wird Frühlling  Warum?

1. Bei Lindt in Kilchberg stehen die Schokohasen vor der Tür 
2. die erste Ausgabe RIDE für 2012 war im Briefkasten


----------



## wissefux (23. Februar 2012)

wahltho schrieb:


> Den Fux hatte ich im Januar leider übersehen - Mea maxima culpa



im januar kannst mich jedes jahr übersehen, hab nämlich im dezember


----------



## mzaskar (23. Februar 2012)

Deshalb


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. Februar 2012)

wissefux schrieb:


> im januar kannst mich jedes jahr übersehen, hab nämlich im dezember



Mein Fehler, ich meinte auch Dezember


----------



## mzaskar (23. Februar 2012)

Monte Tamaro ist auf der ToDo Liste für Mai  

aufwärts: 1000hm Lift, 700hm Bike 
abwärts. 1400 hm singletrail mit Aussicht  (und teilweise Absturzgefahr)


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. Februar 2012)

Ich freue mich schon drauf


----------



## mzaskar (23. Februar 2012)

so in etwa

http://www.trail.ch/gallery/thumbnails.php?album=13&page=1


----------



## Cynthia (23. Februar 2012)




----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. Februar 2012)

Ich    jetzt schon


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. Februar 2012)

Im Nachgang zu unserem gestrigen Thema eine Interessante Studie.

Fazit:
1. Die Polizei sollte nur noch Nachts und am w/e arbeiten.
2. Der betagte Fürst in Altersteilzeit ist ein sehr guter Fahrer, da er immer noch keinen Punkt hat.


----------



## mzaskar (23. Februar 2012)

So etwas zum basteln


----------



## ratte (23. Februar 2012)

@mzaskar
Ah, der Abend ist gerettet?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. Februar 2012)

"The Pacific" ist sehr sehenswert, aber ziemlich harter Tobak.

Gute Nacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (24. Februar 2012)

moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. Februar 2012)

moin moin

Heute zum 2. Male in diesem Jahr 4-Rad nach EB.


----------



## wissefux (24. Februar 2012)

heuer zum 2. mal diesen monat 2 rädrig


----------



## mzaskar (24. Februar 2012)

Moin 

Frei-Tag


----------



## wissefux (24. Februar 2012)

auch schon in die altersteilzeit eingestiegen


----------



## mzaskar (24. Februar 2012)

nee, aber in den Schneesport


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. Februar 2012)

mzaskar schrieb:


> nee, aber in den *Schneesport*



 Ich hoffe das hat nix mit breiten Sport zu tun


----------



## wissefux (24. Februar 2012)

so, bald ist es soweit : kurze hosen und spikes 

ich glaube, es wird langsam zeit zum umrüsten. diesen "winter" wurden sie eigentlich nicht wirklich gebraucht  ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. Februar 2012)

... die kurzen Hosen oder die Spikes?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (24. Februar 2012)

die spikes


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. Februar 2012)

Stimmt - Vorletzte und letzte Woche waren sie aber doch ganz nützlich.

Die kurzen Radhosen habe ich in den letzten Monaten aber auch wenig genutzt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. Februar 2012)

@Mzaskar: A. wird es wohl schaffen, Ende Mai bei der Jura/Tessin-Woche dabei zu sein aumen:


----------



## wissefux (24. Februar 2012)

wahltho schrieb:


> Stimmt - Vorletzte und letzte Woche waren sie aber doch ganz nützlich.



da war ich im echten winter und hab mein schönes oldschool-board als fortbewegungsmittel nr. 1 genutzt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. Februar 2012)

Da wo Du warst, darf der echte Winter ruhig sein


----------



## wissefux (24. Februar 2012)

wahltho schrieb:


> Da wo Du warst, darf der echte Winter ruhig sein



yep 

laut gesichtsbuch hat der iggi heute burzeltag  waren wir hier zu früh dran  welche daten stimmen nun


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. Februar 2012)

Vllt. habe ich mir wirklich einen Termin falsch eingetragen


----------



## --bikerider-- (24. Februar 2012)

heut is Burzeln, nich gestern Jungs!!
Aber danke!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. Februar 2012)

Na dann nochmals   

Hab's schon in iCal korrigiert !


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. Februar 2012)

Moin 



wahltho schrieb:


> Hab's schon in iCal korrigiert !



Jetzt fang ich auch schon mit diesen Schriftgrad 1 Sachen an, die kann ich doch ohne Lesebrille nicht mehr lesen


----------



## ratte (25. Februar 2012)

Die Hopi's waren wieder im Konsumrausch.

Nachdem mein Mann mich schon seit geraumer Zeit davon zu überzeigen versucht, dass schwarz nicht die ideale Farbe für den Arbeitsweg ist, ich mich aber nicht so wirklich mit den warnwestenähnlichen Oberteilen anfreunden kann, kam heute eine andere spontane Lösung zum Zug. Garantiert auch nicht vom Rucksack verdeckt. Leider kommt die Originalfarbe hier nicht ganz so schön zur Geltung.  Oder besser: 




Und das notwendige Werkzeug für den Sommer gab es auch schon:


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. Februar 2012)

Die Farbe kommt schon ausreichend gut zur Geltung  

Park Tool ist


----------



## Hopi (25. Februar 2012)

das Grillbesteck musste einfach mit


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. Februar 2012)

Ich hab' bisher nur den Flaschenöffner von PT, aber das Grillbesteck wäre auch mal was


----------



## ratte (25. Februar 2012)

Da ging kein Weg dran vorbei.
Und teurer als ein vernünftiges normales ist es auch nicht.
Aber auf jeden Fall stabiler als unser jetziges. 

Wobei dieses hier ja auch noch zu meinen Favoriten gehören würde: http://www.brennwagen.de/produkt/grillbesteck-set/
Von den Grills mal ganz abgesehen. 
Aber das ist preislich eine ganz andere Liga.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. Februar 2012)

Mahlzeit!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. Februar 2012)

... und Gute Nacht


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. Februar 2012)

... und schon wieder Moin


----------



## toledo2390 (26. Februar 2012)

Wenn jemand mal lust hat auf Doku, dem kann ich "das alaska experiment" empfehlen, echt super doku !


----------



## wissefux (27. Februar 2012)

moin moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. Februar 2012)

tach auch.

Ausgepennt 

... und wieder kurze Woche


----------



## mzaskar (27. Februar 2012)

Moin, Home Office


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. Februar 2012)

Gut 2-rädrig nach EB gelangt 

Klamotten komplett eine Version dünner als in den letzten Wochen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. Februar 2012)

wahltho schrieb:


> Gut 2-rädrig nach EB gelangt



... und wieder zurück 

Na dann mal Gute Nacht


----------



## wissefux (27. Februar 2012)

yep. gn8. morgen dann ohne spikes auf zwei reife


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (28. Februar 2012)

tach auch ....


----------



## wissefux (28. Februar 2012)

die ersten 200 m ohne spikes sind purer flow auf asphalt. man hat das gefühl zu schweben und alles geht wie von alleine  leider aber nur etwa 200 m lang, dann hat man sich schon wieder dran gewöhnt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. Februar 2012)

moin.

Ausgepennt 

Den Unterschied empfinde ich anfangs auch immer als krass


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. Februar 2012)

Gut 2-rädrig nach EB gelangt


----------



## mzaskar (28. Februar 2012)

wau, wieder Altersteilzeit


----------



## wissefux (28. Februar 2012)

wahltho schrieb:


> Gut 2-rädrig nach EB gelangt



dito nach h.

die 10 grad sind auch überschritten  und "mein"  source 11 ist auch schon da


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. Februar 2012)

Hab' heute morgen vergessen, ein noch dünneres Trikot für den R'weg einzupacken 

... werde also wohl etwas ins Schwitzen kommen


----------



## mzaskar (28. Februar 2012)

Halbe Portion


----------



## ratte (28. Februar 2012)

Ah, es nimmt Formen an. 

 Na klasse, muss morgen auf Reisen und schmeiß mir gerade die Blende vom Geschirrspüler auf den Knöchel vom dicken Zeh.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. Februar 2012)

Gute Besserung 

Hoffentlich kommst Du morgen überhaupt von FRA weg.

Mich hat dann zum Schluss doch noch eine Erkältung erwischt, die heute in meinem klimatisierten Hochsitz in EB immer schlimmer geworden ist 

Gute Nacht


----------



## toledo2390 (28. Februar 2012)

@mzaskar wo bekomme ich diesen flaschenhalter?


----------



## mzaskar (28. Februar 2012)

Leyzin


----------



## wissefux (29. Februar 2012)

moin und gute besserung den maldierten ...


----------



## wissefux (29. Februar 2012)

k meldet leichten nieselregen, sehr leichten ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. Februar 2012)

Moin 

Ich werde wohl heute mal einen Tag zu Hause bleiben


----------



## mzaskar (29. Februar 2012)

uiiihh, krank?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ratte (29. Februar 2012)

wahltho schrieb:


> Hoffentlich kommst Du morgen überhaupt von FRA weg.


Sieht momentan ja ganz gut aus. Hätte schlimmer kommen können.


> Mich hat dann zum Schluss doch noch eine Erkältung erwischt, die heute in meinem klimatisierten Hochsitz in EB immer schlimmer geworden ist


Gute Besserung.


----------



## mzaskar (29. Februar 2012)

Gute Besserung


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. Februar 2012)

Gute Nacht


----------



## wissefux (1. März 2012)

moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. März 2012)

moin


----------



## mzaskar (1. März 2012)

Inmer noch nicht fertig


----------



## wissefux (1. März 2012)

meins ist schon fertig. aber mir fehlt noch die kohle, um es auszulösen


----------



## Hopi (1. März 2012)

wissefux schrieb:


> meins ist schon fertig. aber mir fehlt noch die kohle, um es auszulösen



Du bestellst etwas wenn Du nicht das Geld dafür hast  schäme er sich


----------



## mzaskar (1. März 2012)

Kaum ist der Fürst kränklich kehrt Unordnung ins Land ein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. März 2012)

Tja der Fürst war in der Tat heute noch ziemlich kränklich 

Ob dringender Geschäfte musste er aber trotzdem auf seinen Hochsitz in EB, womit die 3. 4-Rad-EB-Fahrt in diesem Jahr auf dem Programm stand.

Der Fux ist doch schon Grossschuldner der Kreditbranche. Insofern könnte man einen etwaigen kreditfinanzierten Kauf seines Bike als wahre Peanuts bezeichnen.

Ausserdem lebt uns Vater Staat den kreditfinanzierten Konsum doch schon seit Jahrzehnten vor 

Daher (im mehrfachen Sinne) gute Nacht


----------



## mzaskar (2. März 2012)

AmPoPo Schnee ... der wird diesen Sommer noch ein Thema werden 





auf 1700m .....


----------



## wissefux (2. März 2012)

Hopi schrieb:


> Du bestellst etwas wenn Du nicht das Geld dafür hast  schäme er sich



ne ne ne ne neeee. der rad-lieferant hat früher geliefert als geplant, während einer der geldlieferanten sich extrem viel zeit lässt in diesem jahr 
so ein kleinkram wird net finanziert und deshalb übe ich mich in geduld. kommt geld, kommt rad


----------



## wissefux (2. März 2012)

nebelfeucht heuer ...


----------



## mzaskar (2. März 2012)

Was kommt den ?

Morsche zäme


----------



## wissefux (2. März 2012)

ein straßenkreuzer : specialized source eleven


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (2. März 2012)

Für die Arbeit?


----------



## wissefux (2. März 2012)

yep


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. März 2012)

Morgääähnnn


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. März 2012)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Für die Arbeit?



Just to be precise: Für die Fahrten von und zur Arbeit


----------



## wissefux (2. März 2012)

auch recht


----------



## mzaskar (2. März 2012)

na Dann


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. März 2012)

ebend


----------



## Hopi (2. März 2012)

so so, ein Schmalreifen Bike  (so tief kann man also sinken )


----------



## wissefux (2. März 2012)

ist doch bekannt, das schmale reifen tiefer einsinken


----------



## mzaskar (2. März 2012)

Da wissen wir ja was dem Fux schenken kann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (2. März 2012)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Da wissen wir ja was dem Fux schenken kann



 ich steh aber mehr auf satteltaschen von ortlieb


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. März 2012)

So ein Lenkerkörbchen ist aber auch ganz schön praktisch


----------



## mzaskar (2. März 2012)

nix da


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. März 2012)

doch doch 

Gute Nacht


----------



## wissefux (3. März 2012)

moin, da bemängelt doch tatsächlich einer mein individuelles hessisch in der öffentlichkeit    wenns spaß macht ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. März 2012)

Moin 

Das ist lt. Mzsaskar übrigens eine Sie 

Wir hatten hier doch schon mal vor ein paar Jahren, genau genommen in Teil 4 im November 2009, einen Neunmalklugen, der meinte "wissefux" sei nicht korrektes Hessisch. Es müsse "wiesefux" heissen.

Der wurde aber ganz schnell eines Besseren belehrt  



> Am Wortende neigen die Hessen zu Abkürzungen. Bei allen -en-Endungen wird deshalb das -n weggelassen. Aus singen wird so singe, aus laufen wird laafe und so weiter. Endet aber ein Wort auf -e, zum Beispiel die Wiese, dann fällt das -e weg, das ist die Wies. Beim Plural wird es allerdings schon wieder kompliziert, denn aus die Wiesen wird nicht etwa die Wiese, sondern das sind die Wisse.



Villt. geht's ja wieder mal darum


----------



## wissefux (3. März 2012)

und fux mit "x" ist der individuelle teil


----------



## ratte (3. März 2012)

Madam fällt mir meist dadurch auf, dass Ihre Kommentare nichts mit dem eigentlichen Thema zu tun haben. Simples Ignorieren schadet nicht dem Informationsgehalt. 

Ich bin für eine Petition gegen Quengelecken bei Hibike. 
...wir wollten doch nur was abholen.  
Okay, eigentlich ist der ganze Laden eine einzige Quengelecke. Mal gut, dass noch soviel im Lager ist, was man gar nicht sieht.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. März 2012)

ratte schrieb:


> Simples Ignorieren schadet nicht dem Informationsgehalt.



Ignoreliste ist eine gute Idee 



ratte schrieb:


> Ich bin für eine Petition gegen *Quengelecken* bei Hibike.



Den Begriff kannte ich auch noch nicht 

... ist das was Unanständiges?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopi (3. März 2012)

ratte schrieb:


> ...wir wollten doch nur was abholen.



haben wir doch auch nur  da blieb halt noch etwas an uns kleben


----------



## ratte (3. März 2012)

Quengelecke = Süßkramständer im Kassenbereich vom Supermarkt, wo der Nachwuchs eben gerne anfängt zu quengeln
Also nix mit unanständig.

Apropos Quengeln,
der kleine Hopi möchte seinen Neuerwerb jetzt austesten.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. März 2012)

Dann lass' den kleinen Hopi doch jetzt mal spielen


----------



## wissefux (3. März 2012)

komm auch grad vom hibike und hatte nix zum quängeln, dementsprechend auch keine ecke dafür vermisst  so ein süßkram zeugs im kassenbereich ist natürlich immer strategisch wertvoll aufgebaut 

hab mal mein schönes neues bald-bike ausgetestet  hab erst die reifen gesucht, die ich aufgrund der geringen breite kaum gesehen hatte . aber der freundliche kater-verkäufer hat mir dann versichert, dass die doch recht breit wären und man durchaus darauf fahren könne. ein test im hof hat dann selbiges bestätigt  
sogleich dann noch ne ortlieb satteltasche drangehängt und ebenfalls für sehr tauglich befunden 

jetzt gilt es, sich weiter in geduld zu üben. vorfreude ist ja auch was schönes


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. März 2012)

wissefux schrieb:


> hab mal mein schönes neues bald-bike ausgetestet



 Klingt gut 



wissefux schrieb:


> sogleich dann noch ne ortlieb satteltasche drangehängt und ebenfalls für sehr tauglich befunden



 Hab' ich doch gleich gesagt 

... schon als der Fux noch zweifelte 



wissefux schrieb:


> ... ob die dann an dem filigran wirkenden gepäckträger des source 11 dran passen.





wahltho schrieb:


> Das wird schon passen



Das Elefantengedächtnis des Fürsten hat wieder zugeschlagen


----------



## wissefux (3. März 2012)

wahltho schrieb:


> Das Elefantengedächtnis des Fürsten hat wieder zugeschlagen



 echt erstaunlich 

allein diese wickeltechnik scheint etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig, aber nur so sind die taschen richtig wasserdicht ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. März 2012)

Gute Nacht - oder Moin - Je nachdem


----------



## mzaskar (4. März 2012)

Soso


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. März 2012)

Jetzt aber endgültig: Moin Moin


----------



## wissefux (4. März 2012)

tach auch


----------



## mzaskar (4. März 2012)

Soso


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. März 2012)

ohja


----------



## wissefux (4. März 2012)

ohje


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. März 2012)

nana


----------



## ratte (4. März 2012)

Ihr seid aber schon wieder kommunikativ so früh am Morgen.

Guten Morgen zusammen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. März 2012)

Naja immerhin eine zweisilbige Kommunikation, wo Männer doch in dem Ruf stehen, ansonsten nur einsilbig zu sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ratte (4. März 2012)

Habe ich was anderes behauptet. Ich schrieb doch, Ihr seid kommunikativ. 

Ich klinke mich hier mal für die nächsten Tage aus.
Reisziel und Unterkunft könnten schlimmer sein, aber was bringt es einem, wenn man es nicht nutzen kann. 

Lasst mit keine Klagen kommen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. März 2012)

Na dann wünsche ich mal gute Reise 

Gute Nacht


----------



## wissefux (5. März 2012)

moin. ziemlich feucht heute ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. März 2012)

moin 

Naja tröpfelt noch etwas da draussen


----------



## Crazy-Racer (5. März 2012)

Moin Moin!
Gestern mit dem iggi endlich mal wieder im Tanuns gewesen und es war einfach nur gut  Biken ist ein geiles Hobby


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. März 2012)

Ist es in der Tat.

Gut & trocken 2-rädrig nach EB gelangt


----------



## mzaskar (5. März 2012)

Sag mal Thomas, ich bin gestern nochmal gedanklich die Maiwoche durchgegangen. Da zum einen nördlich der Alpen noch eine Menge Schnee zu finden sein wird, sollten wir vielleicht, je nach Wetter, mehere Tage im Tessin einplanen. Es gibt um Lugano eine Menge Touren und nach dem Biken am See sitzen und Pasta essen hat schon etwas (http://www.hjop.ch/index.php/beitraege/111-schnee-und-sonnenstube)


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. März 2012)

Sehr gerne


----------



## mzaskar (5. März 2012)

Ferddisch 





















Die Gabel ist nur geliehen, eine DTSwiss EXM130 ist auf dem Weg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (5. März 2012)

schick 

Gute Nacht


----------



## mzaskar (5. März 2012)

Black and White


----------



## wissefux (6. März 2012)

moin. beide schön, aber white ist schöne 
frisch es ist ...


----------



## wissefux (6. März 2012)

gefühlt sogar frischer wie aufm thermometer angezeigt


----------



## mzaskar (6. März 2012)

Moin  leider gibt es heute keinen Bikewegnzur Arbeit


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. März 2012)

Moin 

Ausgepennt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (6. März 2012)

Sagg


----------



## wissefux (6. März 2012)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Sagg



... alder


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. März 2012)

Stimmt 

Gut 2-rädrig nach EB gelangt. Herrlich sonnig


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. März 2012)

Für die männlichen Schreibtischtäter unter uns: Klick!


----------



## wissefux (7. März 2012)

moin. gibts auch ne version für weibchen ? 
warum schon wieder so kalt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. März 2012)

Moin, moin


----------



## mzaskar (7. März 2012)

Moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. März 2012)

Es war in der Tat noch etwas frisch, aber trotzdem sehr schön 2-rädrig nach EB gelangt


----------



## mzaskar (7. März 2012)

Yepp, frisch aber schön  
Erste zweirädrige Fahrt zur Arbeit mit Blacky 













upps, leider war de Fingerirgendwie im Bild


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. März 2012)

Wie lange hast Du denn einschliesslich der ganzen Fotopausen gebraucht?  

Wenn ich mir die Diskussionen zu dieser Staufen-CTS durchlese, dann weiss ich schon, warum Rudel-Biken für mich absolut nicht in Frage kommt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klein-Holgi (7. März 2012)

wie endet das denn, wenn jetzt dieser offizielle Eppsteiner Nordic-Walking-MTB-Kurs abgesteckt wird? Muss man sich auf jedem Weg in "meinem" schönen Wald dann anstellen, bevor man ihn befahren darf?...geht gegen keinen persönlich, aber ich bin um jeden froh, den ich im Wald nicht treffe...egal ob um den Steinbruch um den Staufen um den Judenkopf und vor allem: werden alle anderen Wege dann gesperrt?...SKANDAL!


----------



## ratte (7. März 2012)

Ola!

Alles beim Alten hier, wie ich sehe. 
In den Schweizer Alpen schien bei schönstem Sonnenschein zumindest von oben betrachtet alles in Ordnung zu sein. 
Danach setzte dann die dicke Suppe ein.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. März 2012)

Klar - wir werden ja schliesslich alle nicht jünger 

Gut 2-rädrig heimgekommen 

In Bälde braucht man auch Abends kein Licht mehr


----------



## mzaskar (7. März 2012)

auch gut 2-rädrig nach Hause gekommen  Mogen ist wieder Winter angesagt mit Schnee bis in die Niederungen


----------



## mzaskar (7. März 2012)

ratte schrieb:


> Ola!
> 
> Alles beim Alten hier, wie ich sehe.
> In den Schweizer Alpen schien bei schönstem Sonnenschein zumindest von oben betrachtet alles in Ordnung zu sein.
> Danach setzte dann die dicke Suppe ein.



Immo gibt es sehr viele Lawinenabgänge bis auf die Pisten. Der schwere Schnee rutscht bis auf die Grasnaben ab .....


----------



## ratte (7. März 2012)

Naja, auf dem Matterhorn lag zumindest noch genug.


----------



## mzaskar (7. März 2012)

Schnee hat es wirklich noch genug, nur leider rutscht er zur Zeit recht einfach und ohne Fremdeinwirkung ...


----------



## ratte (7. März 2012)

Yap, reicht.
Davon kann stellweise gerne auch noch etwas bis Mitte April liegen bleiben.


----------



## mzaskar (7. März 2012)

Ich gehe davon aus, das es mindestens bis Juni reicht  und uns im Sommer noch das ein oder andere Mal im Weg liegen wird


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. März 2012)

Wer ist denn die nette Dame auf dem Foto?  

So lasse auch ich mir den Schnee gefallen


----------



## mzaskar (7. März 2012)

Die Freundin eines Freundes


----------



## wissefux (8. März 2012)

moin. heute am weltfrauentag sollte man den frauchen  dieser welt was gutes tun. ich bring ihren wagen zum tüv  
und ihr ?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. März 2012)

Moin 

Ich tue den Frauen das ganze Jahr über Gutes


----------



## wissefux (8. März 2012)

verdammter wohltäter


----------



## mzaskar (8. März 2012)

sag er einfach mal so  

Guten Morgen  nass, weiss und kalt draussen  also wird der Wagen mit Chauffeur bemüht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (8. März 2012)

hier streiken die chauffeure, heute mal zur abwechslung im norden


----------



## mzaskar (8. März 2012)

Mein erster Eindruck zum BMC ....

Sahne Hinterbau, bockige FOX 

trotz oder wegen Plattform aktiviert im RP2 bügelt der Hinterbau alles eben  gefühlt mehr als 120mm aber ich glaube das ist normal bei VPP Systemen. Der Rahmen ist steif genug für den Einsatzzweck. Ich werde am Samstag mal ein paa Trails fahren gehen, um die Grenzen aus zu loten. 
Im grossen und ganzen bin ich sehr zufrieden damit, mir ein kleines Fully für Arbeit und kleinere Touren gebaut zu haben. Als Alternative stand noch ein Argon CC auf dem Zettel. Nunja, jetzt hoffe ich das die DT Swiss EXM bald kommt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. März 2012)

DT Swiss ist 

Gut 2-rädrig nach EB gelangt


----------



## mzaskar (8. März 2012)

soviel zum Thema Schnee ist leicht und richtet kaum Schaden an

http://spon.de/ve7Wj


----------



## wissefux (8. März 2012)

habs auch schon gesehen  glück, dass da keiner mehr im lift saß ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. März 2012)

Yepp - war gestern schon drin, oder?


----------



## mzaskar (8. März 2012)

Ich hatte es gestern wo anders gesehen .... 70 Menschen waren wohl noch im Lift ..,.


----------



## wissefux (8. März 2012)

mzaskar schrieb:


> .... 70 Menschen waren wohl noch im Lift ..,.



ja, aber es wurden zum glück keine mehr reingelassen (sieht so aus, als sei der lifteinstieg nur wenige meter links davon) oder es war zufall, daß grad keiner in den sesseln saß, die da mitgenommen wurden. der rest im lift dürfte allerdings auch gut durchgeschüttelt worden sein und gelaufen ist das ding dann sicher erst mal auch nicht mehr.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. März 2012)

Gut 2-rädrige heimgekommen 

Die Apfel-Aktualisierungsorgie ist auch fast durch


----------



## mzaskar (8. März 2012)

already done  

Achja

Dumm gelaufen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. März 2012)

wahltho schrieb:


> Die Apfel-Aktualisierungsorgie ist auch fast durch



 Done - A. iPhone wäre auch fertisch.

Gute Nacht


----------



## wissefux (9. März 2012)

yep, alles aktualisiert und gleich mal iphoto gekauft ....
moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. März 2012)

Moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. März 2012)

Moin 

Mein neuestes Werk ist eine Videoeingangsüberwachung auf Basis einer IP-Cam und eines "alten" iPad 2.

Nach 4 x 2-Rad in dieser Woche ist heute 4-Rad angesagt.


----------



## wissefux (9. März 2012)

4 x 2 = 8 

schon das neue ipad geordert ? hab grad gelesen, daß es nicht lte-fähig in d-land ist  die amis senden auf anderen frequenzen und ob apple für d-land extra umbaut, sei sehr fraglich.
bleibt vorerst also nur das super display als kauf-argument


----------



## mzaskar (9. März 2012)

Arschekalt draussen 



ob ich mich umziehen und den Wagen mit Chauffeur nehme


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. März 2012)

Gut 4-rädrig oben ohne nach EB gelangt 

Heute habe ich dann mal Teile des vierädrigen Berufsverkehrs mitgenommen, was aber Freitags einigermaßen erträglich ist.


----------



## mzaskar (9. März 2012)

Habe gekniffen


----------



## mzaskar (9. März 2012)

wahltho schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> Mein neuestes Werk ist eine Videoeingangsüberwachung auf Basis einer IP-Cam und eines "alten" iPad 2.


 
Das würde mich auch interessieren .... Für meine Werkstatt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. März 2012)

eine IP-Cam von INSTAR. Die haben ein sehr gutes Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis. Dazu die App Live Cams Pro und fertisch ist die Videoüberwachung.


----------



## Lucafabian (9. März 2012)

Die Fokushima Lüge...wer's nicht gesehen hat sollte es sich mal anschauen...

http://www.zdf.de/ZDFmediathek/beit...rag/video/1576888/ZDFzoom-Die-Fukushima-Luege


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. März 2012)

wissefux schrieb:


> hab grad gelesen, daß es nicht lte-fähig in d-land ist



Dem ist wohl so, aber bis LTE in D wirklich relevant ist, sind wir wahrscheinlich bereits beim iPad 5. Dafür hat das iPad 3 aber ein Modem, das die schnellen UMTS-Standards unterstützt 

... und ja - Ich habe Eins geordert.


----------



## mzaskar (9. März 2012)

Me too


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. März 2012)

Hast Du noch Dein iPad 1?

Ich suche nämlich evtl. noch ein weiteres "altes" iPad, weil ich die Videotürüberwachung auch bei meinen Schwiegereltern installieren möchte.

... das neue Apple TV habe ich übrigens auch geordert w/ 1080p.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. März 2012)

Ich hab' mich ja zugegebenermaßen lange nicht für die Entwicklungen im Bike-Bereich interessiert - Da gibt es ja wirklich sehr interessante Entwicklungen 

Hier ist mal was für die E-Bike-Fraktion und die Freunde Deutscher Panzertechnologie  

Das hier finde ich aber sehr lecker aumen:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (9. März 2012)

Kleiner Unterschied:








gegenüber


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. März 2012)

@Mzaskar:



wahltho schrieb:


> Hast Du noch Dein iPad 1?
> 
> Ich suche nämlich evtl. noch ein weiteres "altes" iPad, weil ich die Videotürüberwachung auch bei meinen Schwiegereltern installieren möchte.


----------



## mzaskar (9. März 2012)

hmmm, denke halt darüber nach mir etwas ähnliches zu basteln .... oder meine Nichte zu beglücken ...


----------



## mzaskar (9. März 2012)

@ wahltho 

du suchst doch noch Ersatz für deine Lake 

http://www.suplest.ch/


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. März 2012)

Schicke Schuhe  

Gute Nacht


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. März 2012)

Moin 



mzaskar schrieb:


> hmmm, denke halt darüber nach mir etwas ähnliches zu basteln



Ich glaube, dass Du schon etwas Anderes im Sinn hast.

Ich nutze das iPad als permanenten Monitor im Rahmen einer Videoüberwachungsanlage unserer Haustür, die die bereits vorhandene Siedle-Wechselsprechanlage um Video ergänzt, damit ich wenn es klingelt sehen kann, wer vor der Tür steht.

Dir schwebt quasi eine Videoüberwachung mit Alarmfunktion Deiner Garage vor. Deshalb würdest Du die Bewegungsmelder-/Alarmfunktion einer IP-Cam nutzen, um Dich dann sofort per E-Mail (mit Bildern) über einen unerlaubten Zugang zur Garage informieren zu lassen. Die Bilder kannst Du Dir dann direkt per E-Mail auf's iPhone schicken lassen, resp. Du kannst auf die Kamera auch vom iPhone von Überall aus zugreifen, um nachzuschauen, was passiert ist.

Mit Evocam oder per Browser kannst Du auch von Überall von Deinem Mac aus auf die Kamera zugreifen.


----------



## mzaskar (10. März 2012)

Ich dachte ich kann mir dann selbst beim Arbeiten zu schauen  

Guten Morgen alle


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. März 2012)

Arbeitest Du jetzt in der Garage


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. März 2012)

moin


----------



## mzaskar (11. März 2012)

Ausschlafen ist schön


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. März 2012)

Stimmt


----------



## wissefux (12. März 2012)

genau. moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. März 2012)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Ausschlafen ist schön





wahltho schrieb:


> Stimmt



dito


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. März 2012)

Sehr angenehm 2-rädrig nach EB gelangt.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. März 2012)

Das war wirklich ein goiler Winter  

Auf dem Weg von/zur Muckibude konnte man aber heute feststellen, dass der Frühling jetzt wirklich da ist  

Gut, dass diese Woche ob der Altersteilzeit wieder eine kurze Woche ist


----------



## ratte (12. März 2012)

Ich hasse Frühling. 
Gleich schon wieder da raus und die dritte Nies- und Heulattacke des heutigen Tages abholen. 
Die Frühblüher sind diese Jahr aber auch fies. Ende Januar ein leichtes Geplänkel, dann nix mehr und nun alles auf einmal.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. März 2012)

In der Tat eine blöde Jahreszeit für Allergiker 

Gute Nacht


----------



## wissefux (13. März 2012)

moin. ausschlafen hat wirklich was


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. März 2012)

Mein Reden 

moin moin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. März 2012)

Sehr schön 2-rädrig nach EB gelangt 

Hab heute Hauptsaion-mässig wieder auf R-Sack umgestellt und das Delite Grey wieder gestrippt, indem ich den G-Träger abmontiert habe.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (13. März 2012)

Ich würde den gefederten GpT wohl immer nutzen, oder gleich mit dem MTB fahren


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. März 2012)

Spätestens nach der Zeitumstellung Ende März wird es abends wieder regelmässig in den Taunus gehen. Dann geht nur R-Sack und ich habe keine Lust zwischen Ortlieb und R-Sack hin und her zu räumen. Zudem brauche ich so langsam wieder die T-blase. 

Für die direkten Fahrten zur A. und zurück ist das Delite Grey alleine schon wegen der schnellen Negativprofilbereifung einfach unschlagbar und ohne G-träger ist es noch mal eine ganze Ecke leichter. Die De-/Montage ist eine Sache von zwei Minuten, weil der G-täger mit zwei Inbusschrauben am Rahmen befestigt ist.


----------



## mzaskar (13. März 2012)

Ich musste heute feststellen, dass zur Zeit kurze Hosen am Morgen doch sehr optimistisch sind  Habe daher die kurze Arbeitswegvariante gewählt und den zweite Teil des Weges mit der Tram zurück gelegt


----------



## Crazy-Racer (13. März 2012)

wahltho schrieb:


> Die De-/Montage ist eine Sache von zwei Minuten, weil der G-täger mit zwei Inbusschrauben am Rahmen befestigt ist.



Mit den R&M Rädern kenne ich mich sogar mitlerweile recht gut aus   Stimmt schon, ne ganz praktische Sache ist das!


----------



## Crazy-Racer (13. März 2012)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Ich musste heute feststellen, dass zur Zeit kurze Hosen am Morgen doch sehr optimistisch sind  Habe daher die kurze Arbeitswegvariante gewählt und den zweite Teil des Weges mit der Tram zurück gelegt



Das ist in der Tat noch etwas optimistisch  wobei es ja auch warme Softshell-Shorts gibts, die man prima mit Beinlingen kombinieren kann für die kühle Fahrt am Morgen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. März 2012)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Ich musste heute feststellen, dass zur Zeit kurze Hosen am Morgen doch sehr optimistisch sind



Bei mir hat gestern die 3/4-Hosenzeit begonnen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. März 2012)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Mit den R&M Rädern kenne ich mich sogar mitlerweile recht gut aus



 Stimmt ja.

In einigen Wochen werde ich mein Delite Grey komplett zerlegen und Rahmen/Schwinge neu pulvern lassen. Nach neun Jahren platzt die Pulverbeschichtung an der Schwinge ab. Dann wird aus dem Delite Grey entweder ein Delite Black oder ein Delite Red


----------



## mzaskar (13. März 2012)

Beinlinge lagen zu Hause, ich sachte ja "optimistisch"  

Naja der kurze Weg (30min) war ok. Da der lange Weg zu meiner "neuen" Bürounterkunft, der ca. 60 - 70 Minuten einfach beträgt, ich eh den ganzen Satz Wäsche dabei hatte und Handtuch und Duschkram im alten Spind vorhanden sind, habe ich halt mein Rad in meiner "alten" Bürounterkunft abgestellt, geduscht, umgezogen und per Tram weiter  

Vielleicht hänge ich am Abend noch eine Schleife an, damit ich auf ein paar Punkte im WP komme und etwas fit für des Fürsten ausflug in die schöne Schweiz bin 

Im grossen und ganzen ist das eigentlich gar keine so schlechte Alternative......Warum bin ich da bloss nicht eher darauf gekommen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. März 2012)

Das weiss ich auch nicht


----------



## mzaskar (13. März 2012)

Vor Laut Bäume, de Wald ned gesien


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. März 2012)

Apropos Wald: Gestern konnte ich von meinem Hochsitz in EB aus ein Sprühflugzeug über dem Taunus, m.E. in der Nähe des Bürgel, beobachten.


----------



## mzaskar (13. März 2012)

Borkenkäfer


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. März 2012)

Yepp


----------



## mzaskar (13. März 2012)

am Abend waren die kurzen Hosen perfekt  

Aber für Morgen habe ich schonmal die Beinlinge parat gelegt


----------



## mzaskar (13. März 2012)

Angegrillt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ratte (13. März 2012)

Ist bei Dir der Sommer ausgebrochen? 
Kurze Hosen, frisch Gegrilltes...


----------



## mzaskar (13. März 2012)

ich probe schon mal


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. März 2012)

3/4 war heute zurück auch perfekt


----------



## wissefux (13. März 2012)

kurze hosen mittags sind doch schon lange kein problem mehr  so langsam wirds auch morgens für unten kurz interessant. und dann heißt es abends meist : kurz/kurz


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. März 2012)

Ich brauche bei den Temperaturen morgens und abends definitiv noch ein langes Trikot & eine 3/4 Hose und habe mich heute Abend (19:00 Uhr) auf dem Rückweg auch noch über einen Windstopper gefreut  

... das liegt aber vllt. auch daran, dass Andere eine etwas bessere natürliche Isolation haben als ich


----------



## ratte (13. März 2012)

3/4 untenrum und langes Trikot oben war die Wahl auf dem Rückweg gestern und heute. 
Morgens wär mir das noch zu frisch.
Gehöre ja auch eher zu denen, bei denen das Biopren nicht ganz so üppig ausgeprägt ist.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. März 2012)

Wenn man hier so die Fotos der Abendessen-portionen sieht, könnte man meinen, das Einige daran arbeiten, bei 0 Grad nackisch Fahrrad fahren zu können


----------



## mzaskar (14. März 2012)

Hey, das waren nur 290 gr saftiges Irisches Beef (EntreCote)frisch abgeschnitten  ..... natürlich nicht aus dem lebenden Rind ... was ihr wieder denkt  aber lecker, zart, saftig und dank dem outdoorchef perfekt gegrillt


----------



## wissefux (14. März 2012)

moin. zu frisch für unten kurz . aber immerhin leichte handschuhe und buff reichen schon aus, um hand und ohren vor dem abfrieren zu schützen ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. März 2012)

Moin 

Akuter Rückfall in die senile Bettflucht


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. März 2012)

wahltho schrieb:


> Sehr schön 2-rädrig nach EB gelangt



 Dito



wahltho schrieb:


> 3/4 war heute auch perfekt



 Dito


----------



## wissefux (14. März 2012)

wahltho schrieb:


> Dito
> 
> Dito



dito zum ersten dito 

3/4 gibts bei mir net. entweder ganz, oder gar nicht


----------



## mzaskar (14. März 2012)

Warme Knie dank 3/4


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. März 2012)

wissefux schrieb:


> entweder ganz, *oder gar nicht*



Noch ein Nackisch-Radler


----------



## mzaskar (14. März 2012)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (14. März 2012)

wo bleibt er eigentlich, dieser frühling 

immer noch dicke suppe hier, null sonne und entsprechend frisch. wenn das so weiter geht, wirds nix aus dem nackisch heimradeln 
meine zeit- und vor allem weggenossen werden es danken


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. März 2012)

Ich bin schon komplett nackisch geradelt


----------



## Klein-Holgi (14. März 2012)

wissefux schrieb:


> meine zeit- und vor allem weggenossen werden es danken



...aber sowas von...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. März 2012)

Genau!!!


----------



## mzaskar (14. März 2012)

wissefux schrieb:


> wo bleibt er eigentlich, dieser frühling


 
Hier


----------



## wissefux (14. März 2012)

sagg, gib ihn endlich her 

ich zieh gleich trotzdem kurz an , wenigstens unten rum


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. März 2012)

@Mzaskar: Zu beachten in F !!!

Sollte man evtl. auch die breiten Sportler zu verpflichten


----------



## mzaskar (14. März 2012)




----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. März 2012)

Gut 2-rädrig heimgekommen


----------



## ratte (14. März 2012)

Die Sonne war allerdings tückisch. Mein Außenthermometer im Büro hat mir 17°C vorgegauckelt. Gab dann eine klein Überraschung vor der Tür. *fröstel* Aber es geht heimwärts ja den Hügel hoch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. März 2012)

Es war definitiv auch nicht besonders warm.


----------



## wissefux (15. März 2012)

stimmt, ziemlich frisch da draussen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. März 2012)

Moin 

Heute Nacht hat es wieder gekniffen, ich habe die A-fahrer beim Scheibenkratzen gehört


----------



## wissefux (15. März 2012)

yep, aber straße war nix glatt 

ich hasse diese jahreszeiten mit morgens a-kalt und mittags s-warm ... ständig muß man alles mit rumschleppen beim radeln zur arbeit ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. März 2012)

Jetzt ging es schon ganz gut. Es war schon recht angenehm, da die Sonne schon viel Kraft hat


----------



## mzaskar (15. März 2012)

Bin heute wieder mit langem Beinkleid unterwegs .....


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. März 2012)

Ich wie die ganze Woche schon 3/4.


----------



## wissefux (15. März 2012)

morgens lang, mittags kurz. noch fehlen dafür ca.+1° C, aber das kommt noch


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. März 2012)

_**Bäuerchen**_

Kurz vor dem w/e noch mal lecker gespeist:

2 schöne, blutige Rindersteaks mit Folienkartoffel, Grilltomate, Salat & einem scharfen Barbecue-Sösschen und zum Dessert ein Stück Mohnkuchen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ratte (15. März 2012)

Heute Morgen: Uiii, frisch.
Heute Mittag: Uiii, warm.
Die Klamotten waren irgendwo dazwischen eingeordnet.


----------



## wissefux (15. März 2012)

morgen das gleiche, nur noch wärmer mittags


----------



## wissefux (15. März 2012)

bevor es zu spät ist :  liebes nagetier


----------



## ratte (15. März 2012)

Und am Wochenende (Sonntag) wieder Regen. 
Samstag wohl leider kein Radeln möglich.


----------



## ratte (15. März 2012)

Vielen Dank.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. März 2012)

Auch  von uns ein 

Heute Abend auf der Heimfahrt war es in der Tat noch angenehm warm 

Achso: w/e


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (15. März 2012)

Auch von mir ein Happy Birthday!

Und gut n8.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. März 2012)

Gn8


----------



## mzaskar (16. März 2012)

CH, Wochenende = geiles Wetter 

Happy B'Day


----------



## wissefux (16. März 2012)

moin. nix da mit frei-tag


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. März 2012)

Moin 

Ausgepennt 

... und Frei-Tag


----------



## mzaskar (16. März 2012)

Sagg


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. März 2012)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Sagg



... Alder 

Soviel Zeit muss sein


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. März 2012)

So - Erledigungen soweit durch.

4-Rad-Spass steht wieder auf Sommerstelzen.

Habe heute die höchste Tankrechnung in meiner fast 30-jährigen 4-Radzeit gehabt: 106 Euro (In Worten: Einhundertundsechs Euro)


----------



## wissefux (16. März 2012)

wahltho schrieb:


> Habe heute die höchste Tankrechnung in meiner fast 30-jährigen 4-Radzeit gehabt: 106 Euro (In Worten: Einhundertundsechs Euro)



es kommt die zeit, da würdest du dich über eine so günstige rechnung freuen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. März 2012)

Allerdings


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ratte (16. März 2012)

Danke alle zusammen. 

Was für ein geiles Wetter.


----------



## mzaskar (16. März 2012)

Ich platze gleich 







Lecker


----------



## wissefux (16. März 2012)

so, das neue pferd ist im stall und scharrt mit den hufen. morgen wird dann aufgezäumt


----------



## mzaskar (16. März 2012)

Aber mit Beweisphoto


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. März 2012)

@Fux: Glühstrumpf  

Das Wetter ist in der Tat goil 

Vorhin war es sogar noch sehr mild draussen.

Morgen geht es mit Cynthia & A. in 2-rädrig in den Taunus 

... ach so: Das neue iPad ist auch Up and running


----------



## mzaskar (16. März 2012)

Ich habe heute mal im Wald für Ordnung gesorgt, kann ja nicht sein, das da alles nur so kreuz und quer herum liegt. Sieht ja sonst aus wie bei Hempels unter dem Sofa


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. März 2012)

Sehr schön - Ein grosses Lob vom Fürsten 

... Der muss demnächst auch noch an einem Baumstamm in der Nähe der Hohemark ein Exempel statuieren 

Aber erstmal Gute Nacht


----------



## wissefux (17. März 2012)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... ach so: Das neue iPad ist auch Up and running



dito glühstrumpf 

moin. raus, aufsatteln und beweisfotos schießen ... stay tuned


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. März 2012)

Moin 

Und: Wo  bleiben die Beweisfotos?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (17. März 2012)

wahltho schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> Und: Wo  bleiben die Beweisfotos?



nur geduld, junger padawan 

here we go


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. März 2012)

Sehr schön 

Auch die Farbe gefällt mir sehr gut 



wissefux schrieb:


> nur geduld, junger padawan



Padawan in Alterteilzeit


----------



## mzaskar (17. März 2012)

Sehr schick  soetwas mit Nabendynamo bin ich mir noch für das BMC am ueberlegen ..... 

Was ich mir in einem solchenngefährt noch wünschen würde, ware eine Headschocks gabel


----------



## wissefux (17. März 2012)

ne headshocks wäre echt  . bin mal gespannt, ob oder wie lange ich mit den dünnen reifen pannenfrei bleibe ... farblich ist es ok, gab aber eh keine alternative


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. März 2012)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Sehr schick  soetwas mit Nabendynamo bin ich mir noch für das BMC am ueberlegen .....



Hab' noch 'nen 26 Zoll Vorderrad mit Mavic-Felge und SON vom Delite Grey abzugeben


----------



## mzaskar (17. März 2012)

hmmmmmmmmmmmm, ahha, hmmmmmmmmmm

ueberlege


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. März 2012)

Das Vorderrad kannste meinetwegen auch für Umme haben. Ist schließlich schon 9 Jahre alt. Über den Sommer wirst Du es aber eh nicht brauchen. Bringt halt permanent etwas Rolleiderstand. Ach und die Nabe ist in Silber.


----------



## mzaskar (17. März 2012)

Scheibenbremsen?


----------



## --bikerider-- (17. März 2012)

4 Monate Gießen vorbei


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. März 2012)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Scheibenbremsen?



Natürlich 

Ich fahre doch schon seit Ende der Neunziger keine Felgenbremse mehr


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. März 2012)

Heute gab es eine sehr schöne herrliche und trailige Taunus-Tour mit Cynthia, Achim von den Beinharten und A. 

Die Trails sind in einem herrlichen Zustand. Es ist auch erstaunlich wenig Cleaning erforderlich. Lediglich der nfh-Trail ist im oberen Zustand ziemlich übel zugerichtet. Hier scheint mir aber mal wieder Menschenhand und nicht Mutter Natur am Werk gewesen zu sein


----------



## mzaskar (17. März 2012)

Dann nehme ich es für den Winter


----------



## mzaskar (17. März 2012)

Bei mir war heute Wasch, Putz und Einkaufstag  die Trails müssen warten bis Morgen  dafür gab es 3 neue Tshirts für den Sommer und die Mudy Mary's Vert Star wurden gegen Rubber Queen (vo) und Mountain King (hi) getauscht. Bin mal gespannt wie sich die Kombi fährt  Ich muss mal meinen Reifenschrank entrümpeln  und die Pellen abfahren


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. März 2012)

Gute Nacht


----------



## wissefux (18. März 2012)

moin. da is es, das angekündigte mitstwetter 
hoffentlich verzieht es sich bis morgen, damit ich das neue pferdchen auch mal länger ausreiten kann ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. März 2012)

moin 

Das Schlechtwetterintermezzo soll ja nur von kurzer Dauer sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ratte (18. März 2012)

Manche Server/Sofwarekombination macht einen schier rasend. 
Das erinnert mich immer wieder gerne an den eine Asterix-Film (Name leider entfallen), wo ein bestimmtes Formular benötigt wird...


----------



## wissefux (18. März 2012)

hmm, das war doch der asterix mit den ganzen prüfungen ... ja wie hieß der denn nur


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. März 2012)

Asterix erobert Rom


----------



## mzaskar (18. März 2012)

Oder "Die Trabantenstadt"


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. März 2012)

Hier noch zwei Fotos von der gestrigen Tour.

Die Damen auf dem Rossert-Trail:


----------



## Downhillgott (18. März 2012)

..ich würd mal sagen wir haben das geilste Hobby.
das musste jetzt mal sein


----------



## Cynthia (18. März 2012)

Bis zum nächsten Mal!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. März 2012)

Gute Nacht 

Die iPad-Ausgabe der FAZ-Sonntagszeitung lässt sich noch besser auf dem iPad 3 lesen.


----------



## wissefux (19. März 2012)

moin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (19. März 2012)

gut und fix nach h gekommen  die supernova ist auch super  kann natürlich nicht mit der piko mit. durch die niedrige anbauposition über dem reifen leuchtet sie aber schön breit und ausreichend weit die fahrbahn aus 

und das ganze jetzt absolut stvo-konform


----------



## mzaskar (19. März 2012)

Moin moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. März 2012)

moin moin moin



wissefux schrieb:


> und das ganze jetzt absolut stvo-konform



 Brav 

Ich werd' wohl heute keine Beleuchtung mehr brauchen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. März 2012)

Gut 2-rädrig nach EB gelangt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. März 2012)

... ach so: Diese Woche ist auch wieder eine kurze Woche  

Da das Wetter bis in die nächste Woche hinein schön bleiben soll, passt das optimal


----------



## ratte (19. März 2012)

Meine Bürowoche ist schon beendet. 

Dafür geht es jetzt allerdings wieder fort.  Diesmal Richtung Norden. *brrrr*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (19. März 2012)

Habe Samstag und Sonntag mal den Weltcup CC und DH im Red Bull TV (iPAD) angeschaut. Fand das ganze sehr spannend und interessant. Im CC war Thomas Frischkbnecht als Co Reporter dabei und gab ein paar gute Info's. Im DH geht ja beim Reporter die Post ab, ich dachte manchmal der sitzt selbst auf dem Bike und feuert sich an  

Insgesamt, coole Sache und werde ich dieses Jahr bestimmt mal öfters schauen


----------



## ratte (19. März 2012)

Bei Rob Warner, den Red Bull für die DH-Übertragungen von Freecaster übernommern hat, hat man immer Angst, dass der gleich einen Herzkasper bekommt.


----------



## mzaskar (19. März 2012)

ah, das ist also der legendäre Rob  dachte ich mir ja schon .... der ist doch den Rest der Woche stumm, oder


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. März 2012)

Gut 2-rädrig heimgekommen 

Es war allerdings schon recht frisch heute Abend 

Morgen kommt das neue Apple TV 

Gute Nacht


----------



## wissefux (20. März 2012)

moin. jetzt ist es richtig frisch ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. März 2012)

moin moin 

Das wollte ich gestern Abend ja auch andeuten


----------



## wissefux (20. März 2012)

und was läuft heute auf apple tv


----------



## mzaskar (20. März 2012)

Der flitzer Fux auf dem Weg, einen neunen Rekord auf zu stellen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. März 2012)

Gut 2-rädrig nach EB gelangt 

Temperaturen waren auch ok


----------



## wissefux (20. März 2012)

mit dem neuen rad kann ich sogar freihändig fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. März 2012)

Na super


----------



## mzaskar (20. März 2012)

Angekommen


----------



## Crazy-Racer (20. März 2012)

Moin!

Was da wohl drin ist


----------



## mzaskar (20. März 2012)

Neue Schuhe


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. März 2012)

Schuhe von DT Swiss sind die Besten


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. März 2012)

Bei dem Königswetter könnte man am w/e eigentlich mal KH angehen


----------



## mzaskar (20. März 2012)

Fertig mit dem Swissbike


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. März 2012)

Schick 

Da fehlt aber zumindest noch ein DT Swiss Dämpfer


----------



## Crazy-Racer (20. März 2012)

wahltho schrieb:


> Bei dem Königswetter könnte man am w/e eigentlich mal KH angehen



Das klingt eigentlich echt verlockend...aber ob da der Trainingszustand schon entsprechend ist...?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. März 2012)

Bei mir schon


----------



## mzaskar (20. März 2012)

stimmt  ah an Ostern werde ich im Saarland sein, evtl. können wir uns ja auf ein Toürchen treffen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. März 2012)

Ostern klingt gut


----------



## mzaskar (20. März 2012)

ich dachte so Pfälzerwald?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. März 2012)

Pfälzerwald - Da könnte ich versuchen, den Günni (aka Hambacher) zu reaktivieren 

*Günni !!!*


----------



## ratte (20. März 2012)

Grüße aus nördlicheren Gefilden. 

Könntet Ihr mir bitte ein paar Grad Celsius vorbei schicken? 
Danke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (20. März 2012)

wahltho schrieb:


> Bei mir schon



Dann ist die Frage, ob du Spaß hast wenn ich/wir dabei sind  

Also ich hab definitiv Lust drauf!  
Was ist mit dir bikerider?


----------



## wissefux (20. März 2012)

ratte schrieb:


> Grüße aus nördlicheren Gefilden.
> 
> Könntet Ihr mir bitte ein paar Grad Celsius vorbei schicken?
> Danke.



grüße zurück , aber vergiss es ! die paar grad brauchen wir selber


----------



## mzaskar (20. März 2012)

War mal im Wald

hmm irgendwie ging das nicht ....


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. März 2012)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Dann ist die Frage, ob du Spaß hast wenn ich/wir dabei sind



Klaro - Mit Euch immer 

Ich muss das aber erst noch mit A. klären


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. März 2012)

ratte schrieb:


> Könntet Ihr mir bitte ein paar Grad Celsius vorbei schicken?
> Danke.



Nix da


----------



## mzaskar (20. März 2012)

mzaskar schrieb:


> War mal im Wald
> 
> hmm irgendwie ging das nicht ....



soderle, dann halt auf die alte Art und Weise


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. März 2012)

Schönes Bike, schöne Fotos 

Foto #4 gefällt mir aber am Besten


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. März 2012)

Habe mal Message Beta, die im Vorgriff auf Mountain Lion bereits verfügbar ist, heruntergeladen und installiert, funktioniert prima 

Gute Nacht


----------



## wissefux (21. März 2012)

tachchen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. März 2012)

wissefux schrieb:


> tachchen



... auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (21. März 2012)

Moin!

@ zaskar: warum gings im Wald denn nicht?


----------



## wissefux (21. März 2012)

wohl kein netz oder einfach zu langsam ...
schönes zweitrad 

@fürst : wie macht sich das neue ipad von der geschwindigkeit im funknetz ? ist es auch ohne lte spürbar schneller im 3g unterwegs als das ipad 2


----------



## mzaskar (21. März 2012)

Wollte die Bilder aus einem online Album verlinken .... Aber da gab es nur die blöden Icon's mit dem Fragezeichen drin  

Naja, Guten Morgen


----------



## Crazy-Racer (21. März 2012)

Ach es ging nur um die Bilder, ich dachte das Fahren im Wald ging nicht so 
Ich find die schwarze DT macht sich gut in dem Gefährt  mit der Performance auch zufrieden?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. März 2012)

wissefux schrieb:


> @fürst : wie macht sich das neue ipad von der geschwindigkeit im funknetz ? ist es auch ohne lte spürbar schneller im 3g unterwegs als das ipad 2



 Ich habe es bisher nur im WLAN @home genutzt. Für die schnelleren UMTS-Standards brauchst Du m.E. aber auch einen entsprechenden Mobilfunkvertrag.

 Gut 2-rädrig nach EB gelangt.


----------



## mzaskar (21. März 2012)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Ach es ging nur um die Bilder, ich dachte das Fahren im Wald ging nicht so
> Ich find die schwarze DT macht sich gut in dem Gefährt  mit der Performance auch zufrieden?


 
ALs die Gabel finde ich klasse, jetzt nutze ich auch den Lockout  und sobald einen Schlag von unten kommt ist die Gabel wieder offen, finde ich persönlich äusserst geil  

Das Bike nutzt den Federweg vorne und hinten super aus und der Hinterbau ist sehr sensible, dafür wippt es auch etwas mehr beim Bergauftreten. Achja irgendwo knackt und knirscht es noch, evtl sind es nur die Laufräder die sich noch "setzen" müssen. Da muss ich nochmal ran 

Für Ausflüge in grobes Geläuf und / oder Alpen werde ich dem Nicolai trotz ca. 3.7 kg Mehrgewicht den Vorzug geben. Ich habe einfach mehr vertrauen ins Bike (Bremsen, Federelemente, Rahmen). Achja und Klickpedale finde ich gewöhnungsbedürftig und "lose". 

Aber Grundsätzlich habe ich das BMC aufgebaut für 


den Arbeitsweg,
einen netten Stadtbummel,
einfache Touren und
die kleine, schnelle Runde am Abend.
Ich denke dafür passt es perfekt


----------



## Crazy-Racer (21. März 2012)

Ich denke, dafür ist so ein Tourenbike auch ideal  für grobes Alpengeläuf ist sicherlich ein robust aufgebautes Bike die besser Wahl! Das + an Federweg nimmt man da natürlich auch gerne mit 
Klickpedale sind auf der Abfahrt nicht so standsicher - dafür aber sonst aber eigentlich eine gute Wahl...erlebe immer mal wieder wenn ich auf dem Klick-Bike fahre, wie spritzig und auch leichter bergauf es doch geht, die ca. 30% mehr am Pedal merkt man halt doch  ich muss am WE auch mal ein Foto machen


----------



## wissefux (21. März 2012)

was sind noch gleich "klickpedale"


----------



## mzaskar (21. März 2012)

vielleicht tausche ich die Candy noch gegen weisse Acid2 aus. die liegen auch noch irgendwo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (21. März 2012)

wissefux schrieb:


> was sind noch gleich "klickpedale"



Teufelszeug ist das


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. März 2012)

Ich  -ische Sachen


----------



## wissefux (21. März 2012)

2 tage super zufrieden, am 3. tag nun die ernüchterung ...

nach nicht mal 60 gefahrenen km knackt es hörbar im getriebe  und ich schwör, es war wurde weder die feldbergschneise noch ähnliches befahren 

was kann das sein  kurbel und pedale sitzen fest, fett ist auch noch außen sichtbar ...

jemand ne idee oder muß ich zum ambulanten operativen eingriff zum bike shop meines vertrauens


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. März 2012)

Hmm - Ich würde ja sagen komm' mal kurz vorbei 

Gut 2-rädrig heimgekommen - Heute war es deutlich milder als an den letzten beiden Abenden


----------



## wissefux (21. März 2012)

kann leider nicht, da ich grad hundesitting mache ... vielleicht komm ich morgen auf dein angebot zurück


----------



## ratte (21. März 2012)

wissefux schrieb:


> nach nicht mal 60 gefahrenen km knackt es hörbar im getriebe  und ich schwör, es war wurde weder die feldbergschneise noch ähnliches befahren
> 
> was kann das sein  kurbel und pedale sitzen fest, fett ist auch noch außen sichtbar ...


Schonmal ein die eigenen Knochen gedacht...
*duck und schon wieder weg*

Bei Hopi knackt es auch schon ewig im Gebälk. Eine andere Kurbel hat auch nicht geholfen. 
Viel Erfolg beim Suchen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. März 2012)

Man sagt ja auch nicht umsonst: "Lass' knacken!"


----------



## wissefux (21. März 2012)

ich hab ja meinen kollegen im verdacht. der kam gestern das erste mal wieder mit dem rad und hat mich gleich um hilfe gebeten, weil seins am knacken ist (beim ihm der dämpfer). wahrscheinlich hat sich meins dann beim gemeinsamen abhängen im radkäfig einfach angesteckt


----------



## Crazy-Racer (21. März 2012)

Bei mir knacken die Pedale...


----------



## wissefux (21. März 2012)

bei pedalen ist ja ein austausch leicht und eher günstig. die kurbel bei mir ist schon sehr speziell wegen den riemenantrieb. tippe eher auf tretlager ... meine noch jugendlichen knochen schließe ich einfach mal aus


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. März 2012)

Es gab auch mal Knack & Back


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. März 2012)

wissefux schrieb:


> tippe eher auf tretlager ...



Tippe mal auf Tretlagerschalen nachziehen 

Ist eine schnelle Sache

Gute Nacht


----------



## wissefux (21. März 2012)

kommt man da so dran oder muß man was ausbauen ?

gn8, wenns morgen etwas lauter auf de gass is, dann bin ich das


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. März 2012)

Wahrscheinlich Kurbeln abziehen


----------



## mzaskar (22. März 2012)

Mitternachtssnack frisch vom örtlichen Dealer 

















quasi ein halbes Schwein 

hoffedies ist nicht anstössig und wird auch nicht als solches gewertet


----------



## wissefux (22. März 2012)

moin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (22. März 2012)

so. gut und fast geräuschlos von h nach h gekommen ...

seltsamerweise gut die ersten 200 m mit spür- und hörbaren knackgeräuschen, danach funkstille bis kurz vor dem ziel, dann wieder leichte spürbarr, aber kaum hörbare kanckgeräusche.

kann sowas witterungsbedingt sein  ich denke, ich suche mal den händler meines vertrauens im idylischen kronberg auf, da ich einen halben frei-tag heute habe und das wetter so schön ist


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. März 2012)

Moin, Moin 

Heute zum letzten Mal nach EB für diese Woche


----------



## mzaskar (22. März 2012)

Neues Bike = neue Geräusche 

Die Altersteilzeit schlägt wieder zu 

Moin moin


----------



## wissefux (22. März 2012)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Neues Bike = neue Geräusche



neeiiiiiiiiiiiiiiinnnnnnnnnnnn 

neues bike = null geräusch ! so sollte es sein


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. März 2012)

Gut 2-rädrig in EB angekommen. Es war heute deutlich wärmer als an den letzten drei Morgenden.


----------



## wissefux (22. März 2012)

für mich ist gleich feierabend und die temperaturen sind jetzt erfreulich hoch. tendenz weiter ansteigend


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. März 2012)

Sommer, Sonne Sonnenschein


----------



## mzaskar (22. März 2012)

Ich dachte 

Friede, Freude, Eierpfannkuchen 

Naja mein BMC macht auch Geräusche, da muss ich nochmal rüber


----------



## Crazy-Racer (22. März 2012)

wissefux schrieb:


> bei pedalen ist ja ein austausch leicht und eher günstig. die kurbel bei mir ist schon sehr speziell wegen den riemenantrieb. tippe eher auf tretlager ... meine noch jugendlichen knochen schließe ich einfach mal aus



Wer wird denn gleich austauschen...zerlegen, reinigen, neu fetten und ordentlich neu montieren. Bisher ging noch jedes Geräusch weg 
Bei dir ist ja durch fehlende Rahmen-Gelenke schonmal einiges an Knack-Potential weg. Im Prinzip bleiben nur:
Pedale
Kurbel (Lager)
Hinterrad (Aufnahme im Rahmen - Schnellspanner)
Und evtl. Teile aus dem Sitzbereich - aber dann ist es im Wiegetritt ruhig. Wenn du es im Fuss spürst, ist es auf jeden Fall was vom Antrieb, also eins der o.g. Teile.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. März 2012)

wahltho schrieb:


> _**Bäuerchen**_
> 
> Kurz vor dem w/e noch mal lecker gespeist:
> 
> 2 schöne, blutige Rindersteaks mit Folienkartoffel, Grilltomate, Salat & einem scharfen Barbecue-Sösschen und zum Dessert ein Stück Mohnkuchen



 Dito - Nur der Mohnkuchen fehlt noch


----------



## wissefux (22. März 2012)

so, ambulanter eingriff war erfolgreich  einmal kurbel ab und tretlager ordentlich nachgezogen und schon war ruhe im karton 
hoffentlich bleibt es jetzt so ...
nebenbei noch ne nette rundtour gefahren und ein paar punkte fürs winterpokalfinale gesammelt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. März 2012)

wissefux schrieb:


> einmal kurbel ab und tretlager ordentlich nachgezogen und schon war ruhe im karton



 Mein Reden


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. März 2012)

Heute Abend war es so richtig mild 

Das war zu gleich auch die letzte Fahrt mit Lampe für das nächste halbe Jahr 

Die Beleuchtung ist bereits verstaut und die Lampenhalterungen sind demontiert 

... ach so und: Wochenende


----------



## wissefux (22. März 2012)

dabei sind nightrides im sommer bei 20 grad nachttemperatur und kurz/kurz doch am schönsten 

morgen nachmittag werd ich vielleicht auch nochmal das milde wetter auf dem bike genießen ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. März 2012)

wissefux schrieb:


> dabei sind nightrides im sommer bei 20 grad nachttemperatur und kurz/kurz doch am schönsten



Ein sommerlicher Nightride im Wald geht natürlich immer 

Aber für die Fahrten nach und von EB ist jetzt erstmal Schluss mit Licht 

Morgen werde ich wohl auch eine Runde im Taunus drehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (22. März 2012)

ich brauch noch licht bis ende juni oder so ... jetzt funkt erst mal die zeitumstellung wieder dazwischen, wo es grade anfängt hell zu werden ...

plane morgen so gegen frühestens 16.00 uhr los zu fahren ... hab halt noch lang keine altersteilzeit 

gn8


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. März 2012)

Gut Nacht


----------



## wissefux (23. März 2012)

moin. so langsam wirds auch morgens angenehmer von den temperaturen ...


----------



## wissefux (23. März 2012)

gut und nahezu lautlos 2 rädrig nach h gekommen


----------



## mzaskar (23. März 2012)

Der schleiche Fux on Tour 


Moin


----------



## Crazy-Racer (23. März 2012)

Moin. 
Wie ist es jetzt mit KH?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. März 2012)

moin moin

Sorry, aber dieses w/e wird es leider nichts mit KH, weil wir, insb. A. schon zu viele andere Sachen hat, da klappt leider "nur" Taunus.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. März 2012)

Zurück von einer sehr schönen, trailigen Hochtaunus-Tour mit intensiver Trail-Cleaning-Einlage 

Auf dem Bahn-Trail wurde wieder dem freihändigen Biken gefrönt


----------



## wissefux (23. März 2012)

wahltho schrieb:


> Zurück von einer sehr schönen, trailigen Hochtaunus-Tour mit intensiver Trail-Cleaning-Einlage



na das werd ich dann nachher mal im up- und/oder downhill überprüfen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. März 2012)

Ich hab's im Uphill freigeräumt und im Downhill dann später genossen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (23. März 2012)

gleich rest-frei-tag ...


----------



## wissefux (23. März 2012)

so, danke nochmal an den fürsten  sogar die beiden hochsitze wurden rückstandslos beseitigt


----------



## ratte (23. März 2012)

Ach was habt Ihr es hier angenehm. Hier bleib ich erstmal. 
Allerdings nur kurz. Am Wochenende steht Kurz-Aktiv-Urlaub im ODW an.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. März 2012)

wissefux schrieb:


> ...sogar die beiden hochsitze wurden rückstandslos beseitigt



 Stimmt, die sind auch weg. Ist mir bisher gar nicht aufgefallen.


----------



## wissefux (24. März 2012)

moin. noch so ein herrlicher tag


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. März 2012)

Moin 

Stimmt - Deshalb geht es nachher auch wieder in den Taunus


----------



## Crazy-Racer (24. März 2012)

Moin!
Wie schaut es morgen mit Taunus aus?
bikerider?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. März 2012)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... Deshalb geht es nachher auch wieder in den Taunus



 Done - A. und ich haben eine schöne Runde gedreht und am Ölmühlweg zufällig den Fux getroffen. So gab es eine plauschige, trailige Runde zu Dritt


----------



## mzaskar (24. März 2012)

Ich habe mal etwas gegrillt  







300gr am Knochen gereiftes Rinderfilet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. März 2012)

Mahlzeit! 

"Sennentuntschi" ist zwar ziemlich harter Tobak, aber durchaus sehenswert 

Gab es gerade via Apple TV in 1080p.

Gute Nacht


----------



## wissefux (24. März 2012)

wahltho schrieb:


> Done - A. und ich haben eine schöne Runde gedreht und am Ölmühlweg zufällig den Fux getroffen. So gab es eine plauschige, trailige Runde zu Dritt



yep  

gn8, aber eine stunde weniger


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. März 2012)

Stimt ja 

Dann mal hopp, hopp schnell ins Bettchen


----------



## mzaskar (24. März 2012)

Uuuuuppssssssss


----------



## wissefux (25. März 2012)

*moin*

raus aus den federn, ist ja schon bald 8


----------



## mzaskar (25. März 2012)

Moin moin  


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (25. März 2012)

Moin, bikerider und ich starten gegen 11 in den Taunus vielleicht fährt man sich ja über den Weg.


----------



## mzaskar (25. März 2012)

Ich werde mal die Augen offen halten


----------



## wissefux (25. März 2012)

werde wohl erst mittags zum radeln kommen, wenn überhaupt ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. März 2012)

Moin 

Werde heute wohl gar nicht zum Radeln kommen - Ein Ruhetag vor einer langen Bke-Woche tut aber mal gut


----------



## mzaskar (25. März 2012)

Niemand von euch gesehen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. März 2012)

Ich auch nicht 

Heute war aber auch mal wieder 4-Rad-Spass angesagt


----------



## wissefux (25. März 2012)

ich hab heut nur ausgang zum gassi gehen bekommen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. März 2012)

Wo bleibt denn das tägliche Foto vom südlichen Abendmahl


----------



## mzaskar (25. März 2012)

Abschluss WP auf dem Albis  (www.albishaus.ch)


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. März 2012)

Das ist aber kein Abendmahl 

Gute Nacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (26. März 2012)

moin


----------



## mzaskar (26. März 2012)

Etwas verfrüht  

Moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. März 2012)

Moin Moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. März 2012)

Sehr schön 2-rädrig nach EB gelangt 

Heute Abend werden dann Trails im Taunus gerockt


----------



## wissefux (26. März 2012)

ich werde heute wohl mal joggen gehen. denn bei meiner mum wartet ein paket mit erfreulichem inhalt für den nächsten winterurlaub auf mich 
und joggen ist schneller erledigt als biken


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. März 2012)

_*Mahlzeit!!!*_

Heute gab's Schnipo rot/weiss


----------



## mzaskar (26. März 2012)

Bei mir Pasta  und der Fux bekommt ein Bügelbrett


----------



## wissefux (26. März 2012)

mzaskar schrieb:


> ... und der Fux bekommt ein Bügelbrett



yep. schönes teil  und kaum hatte ich das board in 159 bestellt und es befand sich auf dem postweg, hatte selbiger laden auch das 162 er im programm, was eher meinem derzeitigen gewicht entgegenkommt. aber das 159 er bin ich gefahren und im direkten vergleich mit meinem alten ist es gleich lang und sogar einen tick breiter. also bleib ich bei dem 159 er jetzt ...

wenn wird es nur endlich wieder winter


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. März 2012)

Red' bloss nicht schon wieder vom Winter  

Ich dann  dann noch von EB aus noch eine schöne 2-Radrunde über Hofheim, Gundelhardt, Staufen gedreht mit den Highlights Schwarze Sau (Reversed), Kaisertempel-Spitzenkehren und Mannstein-Trail. Sowohl Uphill als auch Downhill einfach herrlich   

... und keinerlei Trail-Cleaning erforderlich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (26. März 2012)

cool, kaisertempel spitzkehren und mannsteintrail im uphill  

zu meinen besseren zeiten hab ich den spitzkehrentrail mit 2 oder 3 verschnaufpausen sogar mal geschafft. jeden meter gefahren, nur die kraft ging zwischendurch einfach aus 

am mannsteintrail bin ich uphill immer am letzten stück zum staufen gescheitert  das ist aber auch fies steil und schräg zugleich und die power ist bis dahin natürlich auch schon lange weg ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. März 2012)

wissefux schrieb:


> cool, kaisertempel spitzkehren und mannsteintrail im uphill



 Na die Beiden natürlich *nur* Downhill, da habe ich keinerlei Ambitionen Uphill raufzufahren 

Schwarze Sau reversed und trailig vom Kaisertempel hoch zum Staufen über den Alfred-Hermann-Steig reichen mir Uphill schon aus


----------



## wissefux (26. März 2012)

was ist bei dir reversed ? ich fahr die schwarze sau fast nur von lorsbach richtung kaisertempel. reversed ist bei mir die umgekehrte richtung nach lorsbach, da ich das seltner fahre. mag den uphill richtung gundelhard nicht so sehr, also der teil nach dem trail durch die felder zum sonnenweg. zieht sich elendig hin ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. März 2012)

wissefux schrieb:


> was ist bei dir reversed ?



Reversed ist bei mir Lorsbach Richtung Kaisertempel. Das Stück durch die Felder ist Uphill Richtung Hahnenkopf in der Tat ein harter Brocken. Das gebe ich mir aber auch ein paar Mal im Jahr.


----------



## wissefux (26. März 2012)

man ist auf dem uphill auch immer noch fett der sonne gnadenlos ausgeliefert, das gibt einem manchmal echt den rest. dafür ist der trailige uphill zuvor ja ganz nett ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. März 2012)

Yepp & Yepp - Das letzte Stück kurz vorm Hahnenkopf ist durch die Steilheit eindeutig das Heftigste.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (26. März 2012)

mal was ganz anderes : suche zwecks reifenwechsel beim auto einen gescheiten schlagschrauber. das teil sollte elektrisch sein, entweder starker akku oder 230 volt. idealerweise mit einstellbarem drehmoment.

hat jemand von euch sowas im einsatz ?

finde im großen netz nur billigteile um die 50 euro oder die profiqualität jenseits der 300 euro. irgendwie ne gescheite mittelklasse scheint es da nicht zu geben (z.b. grüne bosch). den 50 euro dingern trau ich irgendwie nicht über den weg. die erfahrung lehrt ja bekanntlich, das billiges werkzeug meist nicht weiter taugt, als wie man es werfen kann 

in den lokalen baumärkten bekommt man nur das billige, beim möller wahrscheinlich nur das teuerste. muß ich mir mal angucken, die haben aber nur so wenig zeitgemäße öffnungszeiten bis 17.00 uhr


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. März 2012)

Wir haben die Reifen eingelagert und lassen wechseln.

Ich kontrolliere nach 50km immer nur mit dem 1/2 Zoll Drehmomentschlüssel.

Wenn ich einen Schlagschrauber brauchen sollte, würde ich mir aber ein Druckluftteil holen, da ich ja eh einen Kompressor in der Werkstatt habe.


----------



## wissefux (26. März 2012)

kompressor hab ich keinen, deshalb nix mit druckluft ...

gn8 derweil


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. März 2012)

Gn8


----------



## wissefux (27. März 2012)

moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. März 2012)

moin moin


----------



## mzaskar (27. März 2012)

Irgendso ein bescheuertes Vieh hat mich am Sonntag beim Fondue schlecken einmal links und einmal rechts in die Wade gestochen  gestern wurde das Ding immer dicker und schmerzte. Naja dachte ich heute ist alles wieder in Ordnung :kotz: Natürlich nicht, Wade dicke, rot, warm und schmerzt  

Naja, dann gehe ich mal gleich zum geliebten Arzt meines Vertrauens :kotz:


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. März 2012)

Na dann mal gute Besserung 

Ich bin gut zweirädrig nach EB gelangt. Um 07:00 Uhr ist schon keine Lampe mehr erforderlich.

Heute Abend geht es dann in den hohen Taunus


----------



## Crazy-Racer (27. März 2012)

Moin!

Interessant!


----------



## mzaskar (27. März 2012)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Irgendso ein bescheuertes Vieh hat mich am Sonntag beim Fondue schlecken einmal links und einmal rechts in die Wade gestochen  gestern wurde das Ding immer dicker und schmerzte. Naja dachte ich heute ist alles wieder in Ordnung :kotz: Natürlich nicht, Wade dicke, rot, warm und schmerzt
> 
> Naja, dann gehe ich mal gleich zum geliebten Arzt meines Vertrauens :kotz:



Schei$$ Viecher, jetzt hatte ich mein ganzes Leben, das sind schon ein paar Olympiaden, nie Problem und jetzt darf ich wegen entzündeter Insektenstiche irgendein heftiges Antibiotikum schlucken und möglichst kein Sport treiben :kotz: :kotz::kotz:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (27. März 2012)

was habt ihr denn da für fiese insekten


----------



## mzaskar (27. März 2012)

ich habe das blöde Ding nicht mal gesehen und konnte es auch nicht töten hoffentlich ist es an meinem Blut verreckt .......


----------



## wissefux (27. März 2012)

wieso sind die spessartwölfe plötzlich oben angepinnt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. März 2012)

@Mzaskar: Nochmals gute und schnelle Genesung  

@Fux: Ich glaube, das ist das Ergebnis der jüngsten Aktivitäten des Forums-Mods, der nach jahrelanger Abwesenheit heute mal wieder im Forum gesichtet wurde. 

@All: Mahlzeit


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. März 2012)

@Mzaskar: Für das Tessin Ende Mai könnte auch Top of Tessin interessant sein


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. März 2012)

Hier noch eine Impression von der gestrigen Tour:

Abendstimmung am Hahnenkopf, Blick Richtung Lorsbach/Hofheim. Im Hintergrund der Odenwald.


----------



## mzaskar (27. März 2012)

wahltho schrieb:


> @Mzaskar: Für das Tessin Ende Mai könnte auch Top of Tessin interessant sein


 
Das stimmt, obwohl ich konnte Hansi als möglichen Tourguide engagieren . Er wird aufjedenfall einen vielleicht auch zwei Tage zu uns stossen und uns in mir unbekannte Gefilde führen  Wenn wir wollen inclusive Übernachtung im Zelt mit Käsefondue  

Top Of Tessin habe ich zu Hause, jedoch denke ich mir es wird ähnlich den anderen Touren sein, die Trailschmankerl liegen im verborgenen und sind nur schwer zu finden. Daher würde ich lieber ein Hotel buchen und von dort einige Touren in der Umgebung machen. Wenn Hansi dann zu uns stösst kann er guiden ansonsten kann ich guiden.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. März 2012)

Hotel buchen dürfte A. entgegenkommen. So wie ich sie kenne, hat sie keinen Bock darauf, neben den Protektoren auch noch ihr Gepäck zu buckeln.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. März 2012)

wahltho schrieb:


> Heute Abend geht es dann in den hohen Taunus



 Done   

Von EB über Steinbach zur HM, dann über die Wälle zur Altenhöfe hoch, Weisse Mauer, Fuxi, trailig hoch zum kleinen Feldi, X-Trail, RK-Trail, nfh-Trail und zum Schluss von freihändig den Bahn-Trail.

Sehr schön und wiederum keinerlei Trail-Cleaning erforderlich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (27. März 2012)

So Chips stehen parat, Eishockey Playoff in HD


----------



## wissefux (28. März 2012)

gude


----------



## wissefux (28. März 2012)

grade noch sicher im büro angekommen 

in münster brennt ne müllhalde seit gestern. das löschwasser wird u. a. irgendwie aus liederbach geholt. der schlauch hierfür wird freundlicherweise über das brückengeländer in angenehmer kopf-/brusthöhe geführt  . zwar stehen da zwei beleuchtete pylone auf dem boden, aber wer rechnet schon mit einem hindernis in dieser höhe 
den schlauch konnte ich im dunkeln trotz guter beleuchtung erst kurz vorher erkennen, was zum test der scheibenbremsen führte. crash grade noch abgewendet. puh ...

mit der piko und ihrem abstrahwinkel auch nach oben, hätte ich das hindernis sicher früher erkannt. aber auf die idee, das flutlicht anzukipsen bin ich natürlich auch nicht gekommen, als ich von weitem die pylonen sah ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. März 2012)

Moin 

Ach das war der Brand über den gestern in den Verkehrsnachrichten wegen Sperrung B519 berichtet wurde. Konnte man auch schon vom Taunus aus sehen. Muss die Kompostdeponie sein, an der ich gleich, wie an jedem 2-Rad-Morgen wieder vorbei fahren werde.


----------



## wissefux (28. März 2012)

müßte der kilb neben dem toom-markt sein. oder doch die grünmülldeponie ? egal, auf jeden fall vorsicht vor der schlauchverlegung


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. März 2012)

Die Kompostdeponie (=Grünmülldeponie), wie bereits geschrieben. Deshalb war ja gestern abend auch die B519 zwischen Liederbach und Hofheim gesperrt 

Ich bin dann heute auch ausnahmsweise wegen der andauernden Rauchentwicklung ab Höhe Toom an der Landstrasse lang nach Liederbach. Die Schlauchverlegung ist echt lustisch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (28. März 2012)

man täuscht sich ganz schön, wenn aus der ferne auf so ne rauchwolke guckt. die beiden deponien liegen ja auch recht nah zusammen ...

an der brücke müßte der schlauch inzwischen auf dem boden liegen. als ich da lang kam wurde er noch über das geländer geführt, was ja viel gefährlicher ist ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. März 2012)

der Schlauch lag immer noch links und rechts über das Geländer. In der Mitte des Radwegs lag er dann auf dem Boden mit Pylonen links und rechts.

Die entscheidende Frage des heutigen Tages: Heute Abend Staufen oder Hochtaunus


----------



## mzaskar (28. März 2012)

Staufen


----------



## wissefux (28. März 2012)

wahltho schrieb:


> der Schlauch lag immer noch links und rechts über das Geländer. In der Mitte des Radwegs lag er dann auf dem Boden mit Pylonen links und rechts.



 wie soll das denn gehen  bei mir war der von geländer zu geländer schön "gespannt" in geländerhöhe quer rüber. einen schlauch unter druck kann man doch nicht ohne irgendwelche schlauchführungen in solche kurven legen, daß er am geländer runter geht, auf dem boden weiterläuft und auf der anderen seite wieder hoch geht ... oder war da einfach kein druck mehr drauf


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. März 2012)

wissefux schrieb:


> wie soll das denn gehen



Na so wie ich es geschrieben habe: Links über das Geländer gelegt, dann nach unten geführt auf den Radweg, wo er ein Stück auf den Boden lag, so dass man ihn wie bei einem auf dem Boden liegenden Baumstamm schön überhüpfen konnte. Dann wieder vom Radweg nach oben zum rechten Geländer und dort 'rüberlegt. Mir schien es so, als sei noch Druck drauf.


----------



## wissefux (28. März 2012)

dann muß der schlauch aber irgendwie am geländer so geführt sein, daß er auch unten bleibt ... hauptsache die gefahr ist gebannt  und jetzt am tag ist es ja eh fast egal ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. März 2012)

wissefux schrieb:


> dann muß der schlauch aber irgendwie am geländer so geführt sein, daß er auch unten bleibt ... hauptsache die gefahr ist gebannt  und jetzt am tag ist es ja eh fast egal ...



Die Übergänge waren leicht versetzt zueinander, so dass der Knickwinkel nicht zu stark war, wodurch der Schlauch in einem spitzen Winkel zur Fahrtrichtung über den Radweg lag. Die eigentliche Durchfahrt war dadurch recht schmal und im Dunkeln wahrscheinlich immer noch etwas tricky. Da der Brand wohl noch mehrere Tage schwelen wird, liegt der Schlauch da evtl. auch noch mehrere Tage


----------



## wissefux (28. März 2012)

dann kommt morgen früh wohl die piko mal wieder zum einsatz


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. März 2012)

Blindfisch!


----------



## Crazy-Racer (28. März 2012)

vielleicht musste es zunächst schnell gehen und sie haben nicht auf eine sichere Schlauchführung geachtet 
Habe es nur im Radio gehört - sie wollen es jetzt ein paar Tage lang brennen lassen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (28. März 2012)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> vielleicht musste es zunächst schnell gehen und sie haben nicht auf eine sichere Schlauchführung geachtet



klar, dass so ein einsatz erst mal hektisch beginnt, aber spätestens mit hereinbrechen der nacht (also nach fast 5 h einsatz) hätte mal jemand kontrollieren müssen ... hier wurden ja immerhin hunderte meter schlauch verlegt. und als privatmann bekommt man bei neubauten riesen streß, wenn die feuerwehr nicht bis ans haus ranfahren kann und man 70 von der straße mit schläuchen überbrücken soll


----------



## mzaskar (28. März 2012)

Heute ist Sushi Tag


----------



## wissefux (28. März 2012)

kurze info : feuerwehr kelkheim sagte mir, ich solle mich an liederbach und hofheim wenden. gesagt getan. nun hat liederbach geantwortet und gesagt, ich soll mich an kelkheim und hofheim wenden  . bleibt also hofheim als leitstelle und gemeinsame schnittmenge übrig ... 

ich will nur erreichen, daß die ihre arbeit kritisch reflektieren und sowas in zukunft nicht mehr passiert ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. März 2012)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Heute ist Sushi Tag



Gut, dass sich auf Sushi nichts reimt


----------



## wissefux (28. März 2012)

wahltho schrieb:


> Gut, dass sich auf Sushi nichts reimt



und die muschi nicht lesen kann  ... die katze meine ich natürlich


----------



## mzaskar (28. März 2012)

Ich habe es mir doch gedacht  Zum Nachtisch gab es noch lecker Erdbeeren mit Schlagrahm .... lecker und so gesund


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. März 2012)

wahltho schrieb:


> Die entscheidende Frage des heutigen Tages: Heute Abend Staufen oder Hochtaunus



And the winner is - Staufen


----------



## mzaskar (28. März 2012)

sagte ich doch


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. März 2012)

Kennst Du auch die Lottozahlen für heute Abend?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (28. März 2012)

6 aus 45 

so fertisch mit abend jogging. die runden werden langsam größer


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. März 2012)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich dann  dann noch von EB aus noch eine schöne 2-Radrunde über Hofheim, Gundelhardt, Staufen gedreht mit den Highlights Schwarze Sau (Reversed), Kaisertempel-Spitzenkehren und Mannstein-Trail.



 Dito


----------



## wissefux (28. März 2012)

gn8


----------



## wissefux (29. März 2012)

moin


----------



## wissefux (29. März 2012)

gut und sicher nach h. gekommen. der schlauch konnte plötzlich so verlegt werden, daß man als radfahrer gar nicht mehr drüber muß. ganz einfach gleich rechts am rande des radweges ... respekt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. März 2012)

Moin Moin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (29. März 2012)

inzwischen hat sich der "auftraggeber" "dieser" schlauchverlegung bei mir gemeldet. ich kenne ihn seit jahren (weshalb er auch zu denen gehörte, die ich gleich informiert hatte. er war die ganze zeit im einsatz und hat heute früh erst davon erfahren) und er fährt die gleiche strecke zur arbeit mit dem rad. früher sind wir immer zusammen gefahren, als es noch kernarbeitszeiten gab ...

er ist ziemlich sauer, weil so hatte er die schlauchverlegung natürlich nicht angeordnet. die ausführenden haben sich wohl einfach gedacht : warum einfach und sicher wie befohlen, wenn es auch kompliziert und gefährlich geht. na gut, wahrscheinlich haben die jungs sich gar nix dabei gedacht. auf jeden fall dürfen die sich jetzt noch mal ne standpauke anhören


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. März 2012)

Das Feuer ist aus, die Feuerwehr geht nach Haus.

Gut 2-rödrig nach EB gelangt


----------



## mzaskar (29. März 2012)

Heute so wortgewandt  

Oder, egal wie dicht du bist, Goethe war Dichter


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. März 2012)

wahltho schrieb:


> Die entscheidende Frage des heutigen Tages: Heute Abend Staufen oder Hochtaunus



 Dito - Ich glaube heute Abend gewinnt der hohe Taunus


----------



## mzaskar (29. März 2012)

Morgen ist Frei-Tag  und weil es so schön ist, am Montag gleich nochmal


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. März 2012)

Ich hab' ausnahmsweise mal eine lange Woche. Das ist aber auch die einzige lange Woche für lange Zeit


----------



## Asrael (29. März 2012)

Sagt ma, isses bei euch auch so windig?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. März 2012)

Yepp- Von meinem Hochsitz in EB aus sehe ich die Fahnen kräftig wehen.


----------



## wissefux (29. März 2012)

oh, da wird die heimreise heute wohl etwas länger dauern. die schornsteine rauchen kräftig wagerecht, nur leider in die falsche richtung -> ergo satter gegenwind erwartet mich gleich


----------



## Asrael (29. März 2012)

Ich wollt heut eigentlich noch fahren gehn, aber ich bin doch so'n schön Wetter Fahrer :/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (29. März 2012)

Fux, ich dachte dein Rad fährt mittlerweile von alleine


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. März 2012)

Ich geh' jetzt mal Fahren


----------



## wissefux (29. März 2012)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Fux, ich dachte dein Rad fährt mittlerweile von alleine



leider nein. selten so krassen gegenwind gehabt wie heute. im feld haben andere schon geschoben, während sich der fux tapfer auf dem source gegen den wind gestemmt hat 

viel spaß, wahltho


----------



## ratte (29. März 2012)

Oha, ich geh mich dann auch mal stemmen. 

EDIT: Es war in der Tat sehr pustig.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. März 2012)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich geh' jetzt mal Fahren



 Done

Diesmal ging es von EB über Steinbach zum Franzoseneck. Von dort zur geradewegs Emminghaushütte und dann trailig hoch zur Altenhöfe, rund Altenhöfe, Weisse Mauer, Fuxi, Haus-Trail (ebenfalls in Top Zustand) und dann über Ölmühlweg, Bahn-Trail, etc. heimwärts.

Ich habe auf der ganzen Tour im Taunus nur einen einzigen Biker getroffen. Das war der Wartool am Franzoseneck auf dem Heimweg von seiner Taunusrunde.

Ach so: Es war deutlich kühler als gestern und sehr windig.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (29. März 2012)

'Trust' ist ein hammerharter Film!  schockierend wahr...


----------



## Crazy-Racer (29. März 2012)

wissefux schrieb:


> leider nein. selten so krassen gegenwind gehabt wie heute. im feld haben andere schon geschoben, während sich der fux tapfer auf dem source gegen den wind gestemmt hat
> 
> viel spaß, wahltho



ich empfehle ein HS Modell aus der Riese und Müller Pedelec-Kollektion  45km/h und das ohne zu schwitzen


----------



## wissefux (29. März 2012)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> ich empfehle ein HS Modell aus der Riese und Müller Pedelec-Kollektion  45km/h und das ohne zu schwitzen



dann lieber das neue specialized turbo . hängt schon ausgedruckt im büro


----------



## Crazy-Racer (29. März 2012)

wissefux schrieb:


> dann lieber das neue specialized turbo . hängt schon ausgedruckt im büro



Das hat ja gar keine Federung  neee, so ein Rad braucht Komfort  
Wenn wir aber schnell sein wollen, wäre auch das hier eine Alternative


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. März 2012)

Riese & Müller ist 

Das Corratec ist aber auch krass 

... Aber über E-Bikes reden wir aus meiner Sicht in 30 Jahren noch mal


----------



## Crazy-Racer (29. März 2012)

Der Kerl ist auch hart im nehmen - mein liebe Freund  Respekt vor der Leistung


----------



## Crazy-Racer (29. März 2012)

wahltho schrieb:


> Riese & Müller ist
> 
> Das Corratec ist aber auch krass
> 
> ... Aber über E-Bikes reden wir aus meiner Sicht in 30 Jahren noch mal



Du siehst das falsch, das Ebike ist nicht nur für faule, dicke und Rentner  dazu gibts auch eine kleine Messe am 05. und 06. Mai dieses Jahr in Darmstadt 

Das mit Riese&Müller lass ich mal so stehen - mein Antrag auf ein Delite ist schon eingereicht


----------



## ratte (29. März 2012)

Och nee, lass mal stecken mit den E-Dingern.
Solange ich bei bei Gegenwind noch nicht rückwärts fahre, bleibe ich erstmal bei reiner Muskelkraft.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. März 2012)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> - mein Antrag auf ein Delite ist schon eingereicht



  

Mein Delite Grey ist bald 11 Jahre alt. In den kommenden Wochen werde ich es wohl demontieren und den Rahmen zum Wilhelm nach Usingen zum pulvern bringen. Dann wird es ein Delite Black oder ein Delite Red


----------



## Crazy-Racer (29. März 2012)

wahltho schrieb:


> Mein Delite Grey ist bald 11 Jahre alt. In den kommenden Wochen werde ich es wohl demontieren und den Rahmen zum Wilhelm nach Usingen zum pulvern bringen. Dann wird es ein Delite Black oder ein Delite Red



Ich tendiere ja zu black  als kompletter Custom-Aufbau mit Nabenschaltung, Dynamolicht...Alltagsrad eben  (was deins ja schon ist)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. März 2012)

Wird bestimmt 

Gute Nacht


----------



## wissefux (30. März 2012)

ratte schrieb:


> Solange ich bei bei Gegenwind noch nicht rückwärts fahre, bleibe ich erstmal bei reiner Muskelkraft.


moin. das war aber gestern knapp vorm rückwärtsfahren


----------



## wissefux (30. März 2012)

gut und trocken 4 rädrig nach h. gekommen ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. März 2012)

Moin 

Ausnahmsweise lange Woche aber kurzer Arbeistag, daher ausgepennt


----------



## mzaskar (30. März 2012)

Moin  hatte ich es schon erwähnt? Heute ist Frei Tag


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. März 2012)

Hattest Du 

Regen ist durch, gleich geht's 2-rädrig nach EB


----------



## wissefux (30. März 2012)

wahltho schrieb:


> Regen ist durch, gleich geht's 2-rädrig nach EB



das glück der langschläfer


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. März 2012)

Reine Berechnung 

Gut 2-rädrig nach EB gelangt. Es hat aber mehr geregnet als erwartet. Dementsprechend war es von unten eine kleine Schweinerei


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. März 2012)

wahltho schrieb:


> Die entscheidende Frage des heutigen Tages: Heute Abend Staufen oder Hochtaunus





wahltho schrieb:


> And the winner is - Staufen



 Dito


----------



## Crazy-Racer (30. März 2012)

GefÃ¤llt 
265â¬ sind gar nicht so viel fÃ¼r einen Rahmen...aber...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. März 2012)

Sieht schick aus, der Rahmen.

Ich war dann noch über Hofheim, Richtung Staufen unterwegs.

Die Trails waren interessanterweise feuchter, als ich nach dem wenigen Regen erwartet hätte, liegt aber wahrscheinlich daran, dass der schützende Blätterwald noch fehlt


----------



## wissefux (31. März 2012)

morsche


----------



## Deleted 68955 (31. März 2012)

moin moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (31. März 2012)

... Und schon wieder GN8


----------



## wissefux (1. April 2012)

moin. frisch im schatten


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. April 2012)

Moin Moin.

 Yepp - Wie vorausgesagt war die Nacht ziemlich kalt


----------



## webslinger (1. April 2012)

Moin Moin mal so als Frischling hier  

Hab mich auch mal getraut und mich vorgestellt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. April 2012)

Welcome webslinger


----------



## webslinger (1. April 2012)

wahltho schrieb:


> Welcome webslinger


 
Danke schön wahltho 

Bissl am schnüffeln gerade..also hier im Forum..nicht am Kleber oder so ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (1. April 2012)

hats hier ne neue schrift gegeben oder jemand an meinem rechner rumgespielt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. April 2012)

A. und meine Wenigkeit haben heute mit Cynthia, Uwe50 & Co. eine sehr schöne, trailige Bike-Runde im sonnigen Hochtaunus gedreht


----------



## Klein-Holgi (1. April 2012)

wissefux schrieb:


> hats hier ne neue schrift gegeben oder jemand an meinem rechner rumgespielt



Das kann ja wohl nur der Aprilscherz sein mit dieser Schrift...mir tun schon den ganzen Tag die Augen weh


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. April 2012)

Was ist denn mit der Schrift? 

"Türkisch für Anfänger" ist echt lustig 

Gute Nacht


----------



## wissefux (2. April 2012)

schrift ist schon gestern abend wieder normal gewesen ... vielleicht wirklich ein kleiner scherz ...
moin erst mal ...


----------



## webslinger (2. April 2012)

schönen guten morgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. April 2012)

Moin Moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. April 2012)

wissefux schrieb:


> schrift ist schon gestern abend wieder normal gewesen ... vielleicht wirklich ein kleiner scherz ...



April, April 

Hab auf dem iPad nichts davon gemerkt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. April 2012)

wahltho schrieb:


> Gut 2-rödrig nach EB gelangt



 Dito



wahltho schrieb:


> Die entscheidende Frage des heutigen Tages: Heute Abend Staufen oder Hochtaunus



 Dito


----------



## mzaskar (2. April 2012)

Moin Moin  

Hach, erwähnte ich's  schon? Heute ist Frei-Tag


----------



## Crazy-Racer (2. April 2012)

Moin Moin!

@fux: wie sind denn deine Erfahrungen mit der Alfine 11 bisher? Schwanke noch zwischen 8 und 11 Gang...sind halt rund 130â¬ mehr...du fÃ¤hrst sie mit einem Kettenblatt oder? Reicht das fÃ¼r gemÃ¤Ãigte Steigungen und flottes Tempo im GefÃ¤lle?


----------



## wissefux (2. April 2012)

hi crazy : fahre 11 gang mit einem "riemenblatt". übersetzung ideal für meine relativ flache strecke. grade die oberen gänge brauche ich morgens, hab aber den 11. noch nicht ausgereizt. da ist noch luft nach oben, sprich man kann noch ordentlich gas geben 

nach unten fehlen zu wirklich steilen steigungen ein paar gänge. also fürs sowas wie den schulberg in eppstein ist der 1. gang schon grenzwertig. bin da jetzt noch nicht hoch, aber den berg von bad soden schwimmbad richtung kelkheim. ging mit ach und krach und nur im stehen. da fehlen halt 3 gänge zur rohlloff.

im prinzip bin ich bisher aber sehr zufrieden damit


----------



## Crazy-Racer (2. April 2012)

Danke schonmal!
Na so wie das klingt, bleibe ich dann wohl doch lieber bei der günstigen 8fach (18z) und zwei Kettenblättern  das Rad soll noch halbwegs klettern (32z) können und bergab noch ein bisschen gegenhalten (44z) können 
Mit Riemen natürlich nicht machbar, klar.


----------



## wissefux (2. April 2012)

mein rad hat folgende übersetzung :

Neues Gates Center Track-Ritzel (24 Z.) für die Shimano Alfine 11 mit Riemenantrieb; vorne mit 55 Z

die gangsprünge sind wohl wie bei der rohloff immer gleichbleibend 

hier gibts einen thread dazu ... http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=444265


----------



## webslinger (2. April 2012)

ich muss ja sagen dass ihr teils noch chinesisch für mich sprecht


----------



## wissefux (2. April 2012)

webslinger schrieb:


> ich muss ja sagen dass ihr teils noch chinesisch für mich sprecht



ach, das bischen fachchinesisch kommt schon mit der zeit 

was denn konkret ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## webslinger (2. April 2012)

wissefux schrieb:


> ach, das bischen fachchinesisch kommt schon mit der zeit
> 
> was denn konkret ?


 
wahrscheinlich ja....wie das immer so ist. 
ach ich bin kurz durcheinander gekommen wegen riemenblatt und kettenblatt aber nehme an dass ist das selbe? 

ich bin früher echt nur gefahren mehr nicht als kid. 

was für sprünge darf man mit nem hardtail eigentlich machen? aus neugierde...kann mir nicht vorstellen dass ich mal in 3 meter höhe durch die luft segeln werde wie so manche hier . 
will nur nicht dass der dämpfer vorne irgendwie kaputt geht oder so ^^. 
mein letztes mtb war fully hart


----------



## wissefux (2. April 2012)

webslinger schrieb:


> ach ich bin kurz durcheinander gekommen wegen riemenblatt und kettenblatt aber nehme an dass ist das selbe?
> 
> was für sprünge darf man mit nem hardtail eigentlich machen? aus neugierde...kann mir nicht vorstellen dass ich mal in 3 meter höhe durch die luft segeln werde wie so manche hier .



nun, mein trekkingrad hat einen riemenantrieb. das ist wohl mit einem keilriemen beim auto vergleichbar. der riemen ist um einiges breiter als eine kette und braucht daher auch eine spezielle kurbel. ich habe das blatt einfach nur riemenblatt genannt, da es sich schon deutlich von einem kettenblatt unterscheidet. die funktion ist freilich die gleiche ...

mit sprüngen kennen sich bei den plauscher am ehesten hopi, ratte und der crazy aus. ansonsten mal bei den freireitern vorbeischauen und einfach mal fragen 

machen "darf" man sicher soviel, wie man sich zutraut. die dirt- und sprungbikes sind ja oft hardtails. ist ne frage der landung und der technik. in der regel landet man ja auch in einem gewissen gefälle. ansonsten gilt es sicher, die energie möglichst mit dem eigenen körper bei der landung abzufangen und nicht wie ein nasser sack auf den boden zu fallen ....


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. April 2012)

Mahlzeit 

Jetzt haben sich die Ersten schon Ihre Freds oben antackern lassen, um hier nicht unter die Räder zu geraten  

Wir bleiben auch so ganz oben


----------



## wissefux (2. April 2012)

wir sollten auch mal einen antrag stellen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. April 2012)

Ne lass' mal: "Wichtig" kommt schliesslich von "Wicht"


----------



## Crazy-Racer (2. April 2012)

@fux: deine 55/24z entsprechen ja ca. meinen 44/18z, dachte mich schon, dass das Bergauf etwas eng wird. Daher will ich auch die Option auf das zweite KB behalten --> Kette und ein bisschen gebastelt wird auch (MTB Kurbel - Kettenlinie passt nicht einfach so).
@webslinger: wo willst du denn Rumhüpfen und was für Bike ist das denn? Oft sind es nicht nur Rahmen oder Gabel die man kritisch sehen muss, sondern auch die Laufräder, Anbauteile (brechende Lenker sind seeehr hässlich) usw.
Ich empfehle das passende Bike zum passenden Einsatzzweck  Ein vernünftiges TourenHardtail ist für den normalen Trail-gebrauch vollkommen passend  alles drüber/drunter verschiebt die Schwerpunkte (Bergauf/Bergab), von Baumarkt und Discount-Rädern rate ich im Wald grundsätzlich ab - aber das war ja auch gar nicht deine Frage


----------



## webslinger (2. April 2012)

wissefux schrieb:


> nun, mein trekkingrad hat einen riemenantrieb. das ist wohl mit einem keilriemen beim auto vergleichbar. der riemen ist um einiges breiter als eine kette und braucht daher auch eine spezielle kurbel. ich habe das blatt einfach nur riemenblatt genannt, da es sich schon deutlich von einem kettenblatt unterscheidet. die funktion ist freilich die gleiche ...


 
Aaaaah okay...also falsche annahme meiner seits. aber gut ich schlafe halb hier auf der arbeit ^^. 
danke für die erklärung . vom auto ableiten hätte ich ja selbst mal können  



> mit sprüngen kennen sich bei den plauscher am ehesten hopi, ratte und der crazy aus. ansonsten mal bei den freireitern vorbeischauen und einfach mal fragen
> 
> machen "darf" man sicher soviel, wie man sich zutraut. die dirt- und sprungbikes sind ja oft hardtails. ist ne frage der landung und der technik. in der regel landet man ja auch in einem gewissen gefälle. ansonsten gilt es sicher, die energie möglichst mit dem eigenen körper bei der landung abzufangen und nicht wie ein nasser sack auf den boden zu fallen ....


 
Danke nochmal ....wie gesagt ich glaube nicht dass ich soweit nach oben gehen werde. aber für mich ist das ja neu mit gefedert und will da nix kaputt machen. zutrauen tu ich mir im moment nichts  was sich aber dann hoffentlich mit mehreren ausfahrten steigern wird. genauso wie die nicht vorhandene kondition. Wird aber sicherlich werden. 

bin mal gespannt ob ich heute bei Aldi noch was ergattern kann...zweifle da aber eher dran ^^ 


@wahlto: ist dass eigentlch das vor der höhe wo der mcD ist? ^^



Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> @webslinger: wo willst du denn Rumhüpfen und was für Bike ist das denn? Oft sind es nicht nur Rahmen oder Gabel die man kritisch sehen muss, sondern auch die Laufräder, Anbauteile (brechende Lenker sind seeehr hässlich) usw.
> Ich empfehle das passende Bike zum passenden Einsatzzweck  Ein vernünftiges TourenHardtail ist für den normalen Trail-gebrauch vollkommen passend  alles drüber/drunter verschiebt die Schwerpunkte (Bergauf/Bergab), von Baumarkt und Discount-Rädern rate ich im Wald grundsätzlich ab - aber das war ja auch gar nicht deine Frage


 
Moin Verrückter  

Im Moment ist die Antwort auf das Wo? erstmal: keine Ahnung .
Wenn dann aber wohl hinten bei den Waldteichen von Bad Nauheim bzw über die A5 sobald das vertrauen in einen selbst wieder da ist. Und wenn es dort überhaupt was gibt. muss ich alles erkunden und erstmal muss meine Kondition wiederfinden.  siehe oben von mir. 

Hab ein Univega LTD HT XT (nicht wegen "bester preis" sondern vorschlag vom dealer und gefallen  ) noch ganz frisch. 

Och bissl mehr info ist nicht schlimm. mein letztes mtb ist so 15 jahre alt und ist ein wheeler gewesen. ^^ 
die deviese war früher: los geht's und spass haben....jugendlicher halt ^^


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. April 2012)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Ich empfehle das passende Bike zum passenden Einsatzzweck



 Sehr weise gesprochen


----------



## wissefux (2. April 2012)

wahltho schrieb:


> Sehr weise gesprochen



und das schon in so jungen jahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (2. April 2012)

webslinger schrieb:


> Hab ein Univega LTD HT XT (nicht wegen "bester preis" sondern vorschlag vom dealer und gefallen  ) noch ganz frisch.
> 
> Och bissl mehr info ist nicht schlimm. mein letztes mtb ist so 15 jahre alt und ist ein wheeler gewesen. ^^
> die deviese war früher: los geht's und spass haben....jugendlicher halt ^^



Das Bike ist durchaus tauglich, um sehr lange Freude daran zu haben. Für Trails sicherlich schon genial, zum Springen (Mutwillige zerstörung) eher nicht gedacht - wird aber (je nach Fahrergewicht) auch dieses wohl eine gewisse Zeit mitmachen. Alles bis Bunnyhopp-Höhe ist aber ohnehin unbedenklich  Auf jeden Fall aber geeignet (geeigneter als ein Potentes Federwegs-Bike), sich eine flüssige Fahrtechnik anzueignen (man lernt mit jedem Snake-Bite dazu  ).
Viel Spaß!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. April 2012)

Das geht aber wirklich  in Richtung XC Race Hardtrails. Kleinere Drops dürfte es aber wie Sepb schon schreibt mitmachen, solange das Fahrergewicht nicht am oberen Limit liegt.


----------



## webslinger (2. April 2012)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Das Bike ist durchaus tauglich, um sehr lange Freude daran zu haben. Für Trails sicherlich schon genial, zum Springen (Mutwillige zerstörung) eher nicht gedacht - wird aber (je nach Fahrergewicht) auch dieses wohl eine gewisse Zeit mitmachen. Alles bis Bunnyhopp-Höhe ist aber ohnehin unbedenklich  Auf jeden Fall aber geeignet (geeigneter als ein Potentes Federwegs-Bike), sich eine flüssige Fahrtechnik anzueignen (man lernt mit jedem Snake-Bite dazu  ).
> Viel Spaß!




Puuuh...da hab ich mir ja dann keinen Mist andrehen lassen . Hätte mich jetzt allerdings auch gewundert. ^^

Wenn Trails gehen  wenn ich dann soweit bein. Na wie gesagt ich will ja nicht Meterweit in die Höhe...kann sich natürlich auch ändern was man will ^^. Einfach nur wenn da mal ein kleiner Hügel ist oder so . Weiss nicht wie ich es erklären soll . 
Snake-Bite? Meinst du damit Fehler aus denen man lernt?  
Danke! Ich hoffe den werde ich haben 


Na ich denke mal nicht das ich zuuuu schwer bin. Im moment so 93kg und das soll noch ein wenig nach unten gehen. Hab da schon einiges verloren bevor ich mir das Bike angeschafft habe


----------



## mzaskar (2. April 2012)

Ich mache einen Ausflug in den Schnee  DAs mit dem Biken ist so anstrengend


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. April 2012)

webslinger schrieb:


> Snake-Bite? Meinst du damit Fehler aus denen man lernt?



Snake-Bite = Platten am HR, der durch einen Durchschlag entsteht. Der Schlauch wird im Mantel quasi zwischen Felgenrand und Untergrund eingeklemmt. Dadurch entsteht auf den beiden Seiten des Schlauches, die eingeklemmt werden, ein Platten. Diese Form des Plattens wird ugs. als Snike-Bike bezeichnet, weil es so aussieht, als hätte eine Schlange ihre Giftzähne in den Schlauch geschlagen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. April 2012)

wahltho schrieb:


> Heute Abend geht es dann in den hohen Taunus



 Dito


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ratte (2. April 2012)

wahltho schrieb:


> Snake-Bite = Platten am HR


Und wie heißt das dann am Vorderrad? 
Soll auch vorkommen...


----------



## wissefux (2. April 2012)

wahltho schrieb:


> Wir bleiben auch so ganz oben



yep. und zwar mobil mit tapatalk  da gibts nämlich für die gepinnten nen extra reiter


----------



## wissefux (2. April 2012)

ratte schrieb:


> Und wie heißt das dann am Vorderrad?
> Soll auch vorkommen...



ich kenn den schlangenbiss auch am vorderrad  
wobei natürlich das hinterrad aufgrund der gewichtsverteilung "anfälliger" dafür ist. gerne bei hardtails, wenn man im sattel bei rasanten downhills sitzenbleibt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. April 2012)

ratte schrieb:


> Und wie heißt das dann am Vorderrad?



Genauso.



wissefux schrieb:


> ich kenn den schlangenbiss auch am vorderrad



Ich nicht.



wahltho schrieb:


> Heute Abend geht es dann in den hohen Taunus



 Done



wahltho schrieb:


> Von EB über Steinbach zur HM, dann über die Wälle zur Altenhöfe hoch, Weisse Mauer, Fuxi, trailig hoch zum kleinen Feldi, X-Trail, RK-Trail, nfh-Trail und zum Schluss von freihändig den Bahn-Trail.



 Dito

Absolut herrlich - Ich hatte den Wald absolut für mich allein: Vom Franzoseneck bis fbh bin ich keinem einzigen Biker begegnet.

Edit: Güte Nacht


----------



## wissefux (3. April 2012)

moin moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. April 2012)

moin moin moin


----------



## mzaskar (3. April 2012)

Heute gilt es mal wieder  

Moin Moin


----------



## wissefux (3. April 2012)

es gilt immer


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. April 2012)

Was denn?


----------



## wissefux (3. April 2012)

überleben. jeden tag, jede nacht. bis zum ende


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (3. April 2012)

wissefux schrieb:


> überleben. jeden tag, jede nacht. bis zum ende



und zwischendurch möglichst viel spaß haben


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. April 2012)

Genau - Immer lustig und vergnügt, bis der Ar*** im Sarge liegt   

 Gut 2-rädrig nach EB gelangt.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (3. April 2012)

Moin Moin!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. April 2012)

Guten Morgen liebe Studenten!


----------



## mzaskar (3. April 2012)

Und das beste zum Schluss


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. April 2012)

Wieso erst zum Schluss? 

Grundsätzlich immer nur das Beste


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. April 2012)

Wir könnten evtl. auch versuchen, uns oben anzutackern:

Mir wurde gesagt, dass ein Thema automatisch angetackert wird, sobald der Titel mit "Wichtig:" beginnt.

Wir könnten also einfach eine neue Folge des Plausch-Freds starten und das "Wichtig:" in den Titel schreiben.

Die Frage ist, ob wir uns zu den Wichten gesellen wollen


----------



## Crazy-Racer (3. April 2012)

Ich denke durch den Beitragsfluss stehen wir ohnehin immer ganz oben


----------



## mzaskar (3. April 2012)

nicht antackern bitte, das schmerzt immer so


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. April 2012)

Stell Dich mal bitte nicht so an - Sind wir Memmen oder Plauscher?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. April 2012)

wahltho schrieb:


> _**Bäuerchen**_
> 
> Kurz vor dem w/e noch mal lecker gespeist:
> 
> 2 schöne, blutige Rindersteaks mit Folienkartoffel, Grilltomate, Salat & einem scharfen Barbecue-Sösschen und zum Dessert ein Stück Mohnkuchen



 Dito - Heute allerdings Pfeffer- anstatt Barbecue-Sösschen und Käse- anstatt Mohnkuchen


----------



## rocky_mountain (3. April 2012)

wahltho schrieb:


> Stell Dich mal bitte nicht so an - Sind wir Memmen oder Plauscher?



Beides


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. April 2012)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Beides



Halt Du Dich mal raus Du Wicht


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. April 2012)

wahltho schrieb:


> Halt Du Dich mal raus Du Wicht



'Tschuldigung: Ich meinte natürlich Spessart-Wicht - Soviel Zeit muss sein


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. April 2012)

wahltho schrieb:


> Die entscheidende Frage des heutigen Tages: Heute Abend Staufen oder Hochtaunus



 Dito


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## webslinger (3. April 2012)

Servuz!! 



wahltho schrieb:


> Snake-Bite = Platten am HR, der durch einen Durchschlag entsteht. Der Schlauch wird im Mantel quasi zwischen Felgenrand und Untergrund eingeklemmt. Dadurch entsteht auf den beiden Seiten des Schlauches, die eingeklemmt werden, ein Platten. Diese Form des Plattens wird ugs. als Snike-Bike bezeichnet, weil es so aussieht, als hätte eine Schlange ihre Giftzähne in den Schlauch geschlagen.


 
 Danke für die ausführliche Erklärung! 
Das passiert wohl eher wenn man sein Bike etwas härter ran nimmt ^^ da hab ich dann ja noch bissl Zeit bis zum ersten Biss 



wissefux schrieb:


> ich kenn den schlangenbiss auch am vorderrad
> wobei natürlich das hinterrad aufgrund der gewichtsverteilung "anfälliger" dafür ist. gerne bei hardtails, wenn man im sattel bei *rasanten downhills sitzenbleibt*


 
Na da tut doch dann der A*** von weh!! 

So ein geiles Wetter und ich "darf" arbeiten -.- ^^ 

Gestern mal leicht eingedeckt bei Aldi aber viel war nicht mehr da als ich kam. Jedenfalls in meiner Größe. War ja zu erwarten.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. April 2012)

wahltho schrieb:


> Die entscheidende Frage des heutigen Tages: Heute Abend Staufen oder Hochtaunus





wahltho schrieb:


> And the winner is - Staufen



 Dito


----------



## rocky_mountain (3. April 2012)

wahltho schrieb:


> 'Tschuldigung: Ich meinte natürlich Spessart-Wicht - Soviel Zeit muss sein


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. April 2012)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich dann  dann noch von EB aus noch eine schöne 2-Radrunde über Hofheim, Gundelhardt, Staufen gedreht mit den Highlights Schwarze Sau (Reversed), Kaisertempel-Spitzenkehren und Mannstein-Trail.



 Dito


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. April 2012)

Dieser "Grabstein" für den Luisentempel auf der Schwarzen Sau oberhalb von Lorsbach ist mir heute zum ersten Mal aufgefallen:





Gute Nacht


----------



## wissefux (4. April 2012)

moin. den seh ich grad zum ersten mal ....


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. April 2012)

Moin Moin


----------



## wissefux (4. April 2012)

wahltho schrieb:


> Dieser "Grabstein" für den Luisentempel auf der Schwarzen Sau oberhalb von Lorsbach ist mir heute zum ersten Mal aufgefallen:



ich würde es mal als gedenkstein bezeichnen  immerhin besser gelöst, als der gedenkstein zum stopp des b8-baus richtung rote mühle. dessen tafel scheint ein beliebtes objekt für vandalismus zu sein. zuletzt wurde die inschrift (so ne art kartonage) abgefackelt und erst letztes wochenende wieder erneuert. schon ist sie wieder zerstört 

ich frag mich, wie solche deppen überhaupt den weg da raus finden und warum man so einen stein nicht einfach in frieden lassen kann 
oder sind hier vielleicht militante b8-befürworter am werk


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. April 2012)

wahltho schrieb:


> Gut 2-rädrig nach EB gelangt.



 Dito


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. April 2012)

wissefux schrieb:


> ich würde es mal als gedenkstein bezeichnen



Du bist ja echt ein ganz Schlauer 

Das Ding in Form eines Grabsteins aufzuziehen finde ich aber mal eine geckige Idee 

... könnte mir vorstellen, dass dies ein dezenter Hinweis darauf sein soll, dass der Luisentempel abgerissen wurde, weil er baufällig war und sich keine Mittel zur Renovierung fanden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (4. April 2012)

Mahlzeit!

ich finde Vandalismus (egal ob im Wald, aufm Dorf oder in der Tiefgarage, usw.) auch übelst kagge...frage mich immer wieder, was die Leute davon haben  hilft doch niemandem...


----------



## mzaskar (4. April 2012)

diese unnütze Zerstörung anderer Menschen Eigentums ist zum :kotz:


Wire der kleine schnuckelige Luisentempel ist nicht mehr???? da wohne 100 Millionaire in der Gegend und keiner findet sich mal eben 100 k zu spenden 

Armes D-Land

ach ich vergass alle bösen buben legen ihr Geld ja nur und ausschliesslich in der Schweiz an


----------



## rocky_mountain (4. April 2012)

mzaskar schrieb:


> ach ich vergass alle bösen buben legen ihr Geld ja nur und ausschliesslich in der Schweiz an



Darfst du die Schweiz jetzt auch nicht mehr verlassen?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. April 2012)

Die Frage ist doch eher, ob wir ihn noch reinlassen wollen


----------



## wissefux (4. April 2012)

wenn er die kohle der bösen buben mitbringt, warum nicht


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. April 2012)

Na wenigstens hat er nicht "Abgehauen" unter seinen Nick geschrieben, so wie Andere, die sich nach CH vermacht haben


----------



## mzaskar (4. April 2012)

Das Geld ist viel besser auf meinem konto aufgehoben


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. April 2012)

**** Bäuerchen ****

Currywurst XXL mit scharfer Kungfu-Soße, extra viel Pommes, Majo & Krautsalat und hinterher ein Stück Sachertorte


----------



## mzaskar (4. April 2012)

Salat mit Tomaten und Mozzarella


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (4. April 2012)

wahltho schrieb:


> Currywurst XXL mit scharfer Kungfu-Soße, extra viel Pommes, Majo & Krautsalat und hinterher ein Stück Sachertorte



und früher ging locker die doppelte portion, oder wie


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. April 2012)

Klar, früher konnte ich viel mehr Essen 

Mitte der 90er habe ich noch morgens zum Frühstück ganz locker zwei Mettbrötchen und ein Pudding-Teilchen verdrückt


----------



## webslinger (4. April 2012)

Grüzi


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. April 2012)

wahltho schrieb:


> Die entscheidende Frage des heutigen Tages: Heute Abend Staufen oder Hochtaunus



Diese Frage ist heute sehr schnell beantwortet: Ob der zur Verfügung stehenden Zeit, ist nur eine abgekürzte Staufenrunde möglich.


----------



## wissefux (4. April 2012)

webslinger schrieb:


> Grüzi



 noch so ein eidgenosse


----------



## wissefux (4. April 2012)

wahltho schrieb:


> Diese Frage ist heute sehr schnell beantwortet: Ob der zur Verfügung stehenden Zeit, ist nur eine abgekürzte Staufenrunde möglich.



oder gar nix, so wie bei mir


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## webslinger (4. April 2012)

wissefux schrieb:


> noch so ein eidgenosse


  Wollte mich nur an dem Thema anpassen . 
Ich komm aus ner gaaaanz anderen Richtung


----------



## Cynthia (4. April 2012)

wissefux schrieb:


> noch so ein eidgenosse



Warum nicht? 

 Grüezi zrugg!


----------



## webslinger (4. April 2012)

Cynthia schrieb:


> Warum nicht?
> 
> Grüezi zrugg!


 
Danke ^^ aber wie gesagt dann doch nicht . 
Aber Zürich ist ne schöne Stadt! War letztes Jahr im Sommer für ein paar Tage da. Und was man vom Auto aus gesehen hat der Rest der Schweiz auch


----------



## wissefux (4. April 2012)

webslinger schrieb:


> Aber Zürich ist ne schöne Stadt! ... Und was man vom Auto aus gesehen hat der Rest der Schweiz auch



merke : die ganze scchweiz ist eine schöne stadt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. April 2012)

... eher ein schönes Dorf


----------



## webslinger (4. April 2012)

wissefux schrieb:


> merke : die ganze scchweiz ist eine schöne stadt


'tschuldigung...ich schreib's mir auf *notier*  

ihr scheint alle ganz schön unterwegs zu sein mit euren bikes


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. April 2012)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ob der zur Verfügung stehenden Zeit, ist nur eine abgekürzte Staufenrunde möglich.



 Done

Gute Nacht


----------



## wissefux (5. April 2012)

moin


----------



## mzaskar (5. April 2012)

Tach auch


----------



## wissefux (5. April 2012)

morgen ist doch tatsächlich mal frei-tag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. April 2012)

Moin 

Ausgepennt


----------



## mzaskar (5. April 2012)

Das Wetter über Ostern ist ja leider sehr bescheiden  Eigentlich wollte ich ja etwas für meine Fitness machen und mehrheitlich die heimatlichen Gefilden mit dem Bike "schneller Fuchs" bereisen. Aber so wie es aussieht ist es doch eher nass und kalt und schmutzig  Da bringe ich wohl doch lieber das Bike fürs grobe mit ....


----------



## Crazy-Racer (5. April 2012)

Mahlzeit! 
Heute wird vielleicht aus alt neu gemacht...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. April 2012)

wissefux schrieb:


> morgen ist doch tatsächlich mal frei-tag



 Stimmt: Der letzte Frei-Tag ist schliesslich schon wieder 2 Wochen her  

Dafür kommen jetzt jede Menge Frei-Tage, nicht nur Freitags und der erste Bike-Urlaub rückt schon näher 

Achso: Gut 2-rädrig nach EB gelangt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. April 2012)

wahltho schrieb:


> _**Bäuerchen**_
> 
> Kurz vor dem w/e noch mal lecker gespeist:
> 
> 2 schöne, blutige Rindersteaks mit Folienkartoffel, Grilltomate, Salat & einem scharfen Barbecue-Sösschen und zum Dessert ein Stück Mohnkuchen





wahltho schrieb:


> Dito - Heute allerdings Pfeffer- anstatt Barbecue-Sösschen und Käse- anstatt Mohnkuchen



 Dito


----------



## mzaskar (5. April 2012)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Heute wird vielleicht aus alt neu gemacht...


 

Das macht neugierig  

bin gerade am ueberlegen, ob ich mir noch ein kleines, süsses und unschuldiges HT für Pumptrack und ähnliche spielereien aufbauen soll  Habe Lust meine Fahrtechnik zu verbessern und das Gefühl fürs Bike ...

Ich dachte da an ein solches
http://www.pinkbike.com/news/Transition-Bank-2009.html

oder solches
http://www.intensecycles.com/bikes/index.php?id=4

Naja, ich kannn mir das ja nochmal durch den Kopf gehen lassen über Ostern


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. April 2012)

Ich nehme an, dass Pfalz an Ostern dann gestorben ist, oder?


----------



## mzaskar (5. April 2012)

Ich finde das wetter ist zu schei$$e um sich noch in sAuto zu setzen, irgendwo hin zu fahren und nass zu werden 

ich werde wohl bei mir in der Gegend, quasi vor der Haustüre, etwas im Matsch spielen.


----------



## mzaskar (5. April 2012)

Bei mir gab es Fisch :kotz: der war leider nicht wirklich lecker :kotz:

Jetzt habe ich Hunger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. April 2012)

A. und ich hätten auf Grund der allfälligen österlichen familiären Verpflichtungen nur K-Freitag oder Ostermontag gekonnt.

Morgen soll das Wetter ja sehr schön sein 

Da werden wir auf jeden Fall Biken und den Taunus rocken


----------



## mzaskar (5. April 2012)

Da ich morgen erst gen D-Land fahren ist mir ein Umweg über den Taunus wohl zu lange. Aber wer weiss, vielleicht wache ich ja Morgen auf und habe unbändiges Verlangen nach Taunus, dann würde ich mich kurz melden  

Achja, je oller, je doller


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. April 2012)

wahltho schrieb:


> Da werden wir auf jeden Fall Biken und den Taunus rocken



Das werde ich aber auch schon heute Nachmittag wieder tun 

Um kurz nach Vier wird's wohl losgehen: Rock the Taunus!!!


----------



## mzaskar (5. April 2012)

so ein wenig fehlt mir ja der Taunus


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. April 2012)

Mir nicht, denn ich geniesse ihn derzeit ja fast täglich


----------



## webslinger (5. April 2012)

Moin Moin! 
Da ist man doch froh Spätdienst zu haben. Die A5 von Frankfurt gen Norden war gegen halb zwei schon schön verstopft ^^. 

Ich hab bei einem Wetterdienst für Sonntag sogar Schneeregen gesehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Asrael (5. April 2012)

webslinger schrieb:


> Moin Moin!
> Da ist man doch froh Spätdienst zu haben. Die A5 von Frankfurt gen Norden war gegen halb zwei schon schön verstopft ^^.
> 
> Ich hab bei einem Wetterdienst für Sonntag sogar Schneeregen gesehen



Wie schön, dass ich nachher von Friedrichsdorf die A5 runter und nicht hoch Fahr 

...und ich geh morgen fahren komme was wolle


----------



## webslinger (5. April 2012)

Asrael schrieb:


> Wie schön, dass ich nachher von Friedrichsdorf die A5 runter und nicht hoch Fahr
> 
> ...und ich geh morgen fahren komme was wolle


 
 Da solltest du dann auch keine Probleme haben. Ich freute mich ja auch sehr das ich zum Flughafen unterwegs war


Ich schäm mich ja fast dass zu sagen aber ich hab mein neues Bike noch kaum bewegt . Das kommt aber sicher noch...nur über Ostern ist doof da Familie anwesend ^^


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. April 2012)

wahltho schrieb:


> Um kurz nach Vier wird's wohl losgehen: Rock the Taunus!!!



 Done

Von EB über Steinbach zum Franzoseneck, hoch zur Emminghaushütte, von da trailig hoch zum Alden, trailig zum Fuxi, Haus-Trail & über Ölmühlweg, Bahn-Trail, etc. heimwärts


----------



## wissefux (5. April 2012)

so, morgen gibts reifenwechsel am rad und vielleicht auch am auto ...

fürs rad gibts schwalbe marathon plus in 700x32. eigentlich wollte ich ja schwalbe boykottieren, aber in dieser größe gibts leider nix anderes  wurden mir auch bereitwillig verkauft, samt einem satz schläuche fürs mtb. ich nehme mal an, dass die einstigen differenzen inzwischen beigelegt wurden 

mal schauen, ob ich dann mittags noch mal raus auf die trails komme ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. April 2012)

Na dann drücke ich mal die fürstlichen -en, dass der Fux morgen das gute Wetter noch ausnutzen kann 

Gute Nacht


----------



## mzaskar (5. April 2012)

http://www.bike-channel.ch/


----------



## mzaskar (5. April 2012)

ich liebe mein iPad mit RedBull TV und Air Play  zusammen mit meinem Sony HDTV 

wahlweise auch den BBC IPlayer anstatt RB TV


----------



## wissefux (6. April 2012)

moin. noch sieht das wetter nicht so dolle aus und verdammt frisch is es auch noch. abwarten und reifen wechseln


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. April 2012)

Moin, Moin


----------



## wissefux (6. April 2012)

wissefux schrieb:


> ... abwarten und reifen wechseln


tja, das war dann mal zu locker ausgesprochen ... ging natürlich voll in die hose ... beim vorderrad fast das ventil vom schlauch abgerissen und erst mal in falscher laufrichtung montiert. konnte ich also gleich doppelt üben. ging dann beim hinterrad entsprechend schneller, scheiterte aber kläglich am wiedereinbau wegen der schaltung. da steh ich nun, ich armer thor 
ach, was ist das bei ner rohloff doch so einfach ...
mindestens 3 hände braucht es meiner meinung dafür, gefühlt sogar deutlich mehr ...

jetzt liegt meine ganze hoffnung in den fähigkeiten unseres hoch geschätzten fürsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. April 2012)

I will try my very best 

Wetteraussichten haben sich übrigens leicht geändert: Morgen früh Regen und Sonntag trocken.


----------



## mzaskar (6. April 2012)

wissefux schrieb:


> tja, das war dann mal zu locker ausgesprochen ... ging natürlich voll in die hose ... beim vorderrad fast das ventil vom schlauch abgerissen und erst mal in falscher laufrichtung montiert. konnte ich also gleich doppelt üben. ging dann beim hinterrad entsprechend schneller, scheiterte aber kläglich am wiedereinbau wegen der schaltung. da steh ich nun, ich armer thor
> ach, was ist das bei ner rohloff doch so einfach ...
> mindestens 3 hände braucht es meiner meinung dafür, gefühlt sogar deutlich mehr ...
> 
> jetzt liegt meine ganze hoffnung in den fähigkeiten unseres hoch geschätzten fürsten



Klingt ja nicht gut  


Dann roll schon mal den Teppich für den Fürsten aus 

Ich geh mal Bike in den Wagen packen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. April 2012)

Miniradio + Airfoil auf dem Mac und Zeppelin Air sind eine -e Kombi


----------



## wissefux (6. April 2012)

wahltho schrieb:


> I will try my very best



the very best hat gereicht  zuvor noch ne plauschige runde mit dem fürstenpaar über fuxstein und reichenbachtal bei lausigen temperaturen, gegen ende kam dann pünktlich die sonne raus


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. April 2012)

It was a pleasure


----------



## Crazy-Racer (6. April 2012)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Mahlzeit!
> Heute wird vielleicht aus alt neu gemacht...





mzaskar schrieb:


> Das macht neugierig












für die Wartungsfreundlichkeit (und die dicken Beine - 40z/16z mit 8 Gang) 






und für den Strom unterwegs


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. April 2012)




----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. April 2012)

Gute Nacht


----------



## wissefux (7. April 2012)

moin

@crazy : kleiner tipp am rande, beim reifenwechsel hinten nicht gleich die komplette schaltung zerlegen. also das plastikteil, welches mit "lock" beschriftet ist, einfach nur in ruhe lassen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (7. April 2012)

Morsche!

Habe noch vergessen, das "alt" zu liefern, oben sieht man ja "neu" 
In meinen Augen eine große Verbesserung 






@fux: danke für den Tip: da kompletter Selbstaufbau (inkl. einspeichen), konnte ich schon ein paar Erfahrungen sammeln  ich werde wohl einfach den Zug aushängen, wenn ich das Hinterrad ausbau


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. April 2012)

Moin 

Nachwuchs  - Das ging aber schnell


----------



## wissefux (7. April 2012)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> ich werde wohl einfach den Zug aushängen, wenn ich das Hinterrad ausbau



das klingt vernünftig 

gibts auch ein "ganz" foto von dem neuen


----------



## Crazy-Racer (7. April 2012)

wahltho schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> Nachwuchs  - Das ging aber schnell



nicht von mir! 



wissefux schrieb:


> das klingt vernünftig
> 
> gibts auch ein "ganz" foto von dem neuen



ja sicher, aber erst, wenn es ganz fertig ist  ist erst "auf die Schnelle" zusammen geschraubt - da sind noch ca. 23meter Zug die gekürzt werden müssen und noch ein paar solcher Feinheiten


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. April 2012)

Gute Nacht


----------



## mzaskar (7. April 2012)

Dito


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (8. April 2012)

frohe ostern !

und immer dran denken : wer ostern mit den eiern spielt, hat an weihnachten die bescherung


----------



## mzaskar (8. April 2012)

Guten Morgen Plauschers 

Ich wünsche allen schöne Ostern


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. April 2012)

Moin 

Wie immer: Frohe Ostern und Dicke Eier


----------



## wissefux (8. April 2012)

denn



wahltho schrieb:


> ... Dicke Eier



beugen dem hier



wissefux schrieb:


> frohe ostern !
> 
> ... wer ostern mit den eiern spielt, hat an weihnachten die bescherung



vor


----------



## --bikerider-- (8. April 2012)

Frohe Ostern


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. April 2012)

Ich habe gerade eine sehr schöne Runde im Taunus gedreht 

Dabei habe ich festgestellt, dass die Alte Rodelbahn am Romberg durch Waldarbeiten völlig zerrobbt worden ist. Der ganze Flow ist weg 

Es war ansonsten zum Glück kaum was los im Wald, wahrscheinlich, weil ich genau über Dei Mittagszeit gefahren bin


----------



## ratte (8. April 2012)

Frohe Ostern. 

Sind auch wieder aus meiner alten Heimat zurück.
Haben eine CFT  dazu genutzt, uns die Gegend nochmal etwas genauer anzuschauen für zukünftige Touren. Und siehe da, auch ohne viel Höhenmeter (Bodenwellen  )gibt es dort einige Schmankerl. Gebiet ist notiert und wird demnächst nochmal genauer untersucht.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. April 2012)

Die Osterfeierlichkeiten wären dann mal wieder abgeschlossen 

Gute Nacht


----------



## wissefux (9. April 2012)

moin. dann ist ja jetzt zeit zum schnee schaufeln 

nun gut, hier im tal ist es nicht ganz so schlimm ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. April 2012)

Moin 

fbh meldet in der Tat leichten Schneefall, aber auf Strassen und Wegen bleibt nix liegen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ratte (9. April 2012)

*brrrr* Wenn man heute aus dem Fenster schaut, will man gleich wieder unter die Bettdecke.


----------



## --bikerider-- (9. April 2012)

war gerade 10km auf den hometrails unterwegs...
ziemlich nass und teils sogar recht weiß ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. April 2012)

Der April macht halt, was er will


----------



## wissefux (9. April 2012)

schaun mer mal, was der kollege april morgen zu bieten hat


----------



## wissefux (10. April 2012)

und moin. erst mal nass uff de gass ...


----------



## wissefux (10. April 2012)

gut und trocken auf den neuen breitreifen nach h. gekommen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. April 2012)

Morgääähn 

Ausgepennt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. April 2012)

wissefux schrieb:


> gut und trocken auf den neuen breitreifen nach h. gekommen



 Dito auf alten Breitreifen nach EB


----------



## ratte (10. April 2012)

Morgääähn. 

Na immerhin ist es trocken da draußen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. April 2012)

Noch


----------



## wissefux (10. April 2012)

wahltho schrieb:


> Noch



na hoffentlich noch ein wenig länger ... so ab 18.30 uhr kanns von mir aus schiffen wie blöd


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. April 2012)

18:30 Uhr wäre ok, wenn ich heute auf meinen Ausflug in den Taunus verzichten sollte. Ansonsten wäre mir 19:30 Uhr lieber


----------



## wissefux (10. April 2012)

ich will heut nur noch reifen wechseln. beim auto sollte es dann einfacher gehen als beim rad zuletzt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. April 2012)

Da warte ich dann mal gespannt auf den Bericht


----------



## Crazy-Racer (10. April 2012)

wahltho schrieb:


> Dito auf alten Breitreifen nach EB



 Dito auf neuen Schmalreifen, kombiniert mit schweren Stahlrädern, nach DA.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (10. April 2012)

wahltho schrieb:


> Da warte ich dann mal gespannt auf den Bericht



halte dich lieber mal zwecks technischer hilfeleistung bereit 
der reifenwechsel erfolgt nämlich erstmals per schlagschrauber und drehmomentschlüssel. es gilt also für mich, gleich zwei neue technische geräte zu beherrschen


----------



## wissefux (10. April 2012)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Dito auf neuen Schmalreifen, kombiniert mit schweren Stahlrädern, nach DA.



wie schmal sind denn deine so  meine neuen "breitreifen" sind 700x32c (vorher 30c )


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. April 2012)

wissefux schrieb:


> ... und drehmomentschlüssel...



 Sehr gut - Wichtig ist aber auch, nach ca. 50km die Schrauben mit dem Drehmo nochmals zu kontrollieren


----------



## Crazy-Racer (10. April 2012)

wissefux schrieb:


> wie schmal sind denn deine so  meine neuen "breitreifen" sind 700x32c (vorher 30c )



Na dann bin ich wohl der mit den breiten Reifen  Marathon Racer in 559x40 (26"x1,5")


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. April 2012)

Hab' gerade mal was in einem alten Plausch-Fred gesucht und dabei festgestellt, dass der Ur-Plauscher Arkonis inzwischen forumstechnisch auch Geschichte ist


----------



## wissefux (10. April 2012)

verflixt, es sieht verdammt nach regenheimfahrt aus


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. April 2012)

Yepp - Ich wusste schon, warum ich heute morgen noch ans kleine Rote die Steckschutzbleche gemacht habe


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. April 2012)

Heute Abend gibt es auf Arte übrigens eine Sendung über die Provence, unserem bevorzugten Urlaubs- und Bike-Revier: Klick


----------



## wissefux (10. April 2012)

ganz so nass wie erwartet wurde es dann doch nicht auf dem heimweg. den radwechsel hab ich dennoch erst mal auf morgen verschoben ...


----------



## mzaskar (10. April 2012)

verpasst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (10. April 2012)

Guten Abend!



wissefux schrieb:


> gibts auch ein "ganz" foto von dem neuen





Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> ja sicher, aber erst, wenn es ganz fertig ist  ist erst "auf die Schnelle" zusammen geschraubt - da sind noch ca. 23meter Zug die gekürzt werden müssen und noch ein paar solcher Feinheiten



So denn: hier mal die erste Endversion, sozusagen Endversion_V01 







und noch ein echt nützliches Detail: integrierter Bordo-Halter-Halter  






und nun: Gute Nacht


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. April 2012)

mzaskar schrieb:


> verpasst



Wird am 17. wiederholt 

Ich habe auf der Rückfahrt dann auch nur einen leichten Landregen genossen 

Kaum war ich zu Hause, hat es aber dann angefangen, stärker zu regnen 

@Crazy: Très chic 

Gute Nacht


----------



## mzaskar (10. April 2012)

Nächtle


----------



## wissefux (11. April 2012)

moin. so ganz kann ich mich mit der optik der r&m räder irgendwie nicht anfreunden


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. April 2012)

Moin


----------



## Crazy-Racer (11. April 2012)

Moin!



wissefux schrieb:


> moin. so ganz kann ich mich mit der optik der r&m räder irgendwie nicht anfreunden



Es gibt optisch bestimmt bessere, aber für das Alltagsrad war die erste Priorität auf Funktion,ich steh zur Zeit voll auf Komfort und wie viele Rahmen mit Gepäckträger sind überhaupt gefedert? Noch dazu kann man den Gepäckträger sehr leicht demontieren 
Und rein von der Optik: so fast komplett in glanz-schwarz finde ich es mitlerweile sogar ganz gut  und noch ganz nebenbei: schlimmer als vorher ist es sicher nicht


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. April 2012)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Noch dazu kann man den Gepäckträger sehr leicht demontieren



 Stimmt 

Ich warte noch die letzten Regentropfen ab, dann geht's 2-rädrig nach EB.


----------



## wissefux (11. April 2012)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Es gibt optisch bestimmt bessere, aber für das Alltagsrad war die erste Priorität auf Funktion,ich steh zur Zeit voll auf Komfort und wie viele Rahmen mit Gepäckträger sind überhaupt gefedert? Noch dazu kann man den Gepäckträger sehr leicht demontieren
> Und rein von der Optik: so fast komplett in glanz-schwarz finde ich es mitlerweile sogar ganz gut  und noch ganz nebenbei: schlimmer als vorher ist es sicher nicht



form follows function  darauf habe ich bei meinem straßenrad ja auch geachtet. aber das so ein jungspund schon so komfortorientiert seine bikes aussucht 

so ein delite als pedelec mit rohloff ist dann was für die letzten 10 arbeitsjahre, so von 70 bis 80 in etwa


----------



## Crazy-Racer (11. April 2012)

wissefux schrieb:


> form follows function  darauf habe ich bei meinem straßenrad ja auch geachtet. aber das so ein jungspund schon so komfortorientiert seine bikes aussucht



ich fahre nicht nur auf der Strasse damit  abgesehen davon, bestehen einige Strassen meines täglichen Weges aus aneinander gereihten Schlaglöchern  dazu kommen 1x pro Woche noch zwei vollgepackte Packtaschen mit dem Einkauf...das ist mit dem Hardtail einfach sehr unangenehm (auch für den Einkauf...) und langsam. Geplant sind auch wieder Mehrtagestouren (ohne Rucksack  )...da ist das schon nicht verkehrt 



wissefux schrieb:


> so ein delite als pedelec mit rohloff ist dann was für die letzten 10 arbeitsjahre, so von 70 bis 80 in etwa



ich will zwischen 70 und 80 nicht mehr Arbeiten müssen  dann doch eher komfortabel auf Radtour gehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. April 2012)

Riese & Müller ist 

Mein Delite Grey dient mir seit mittlerweile 11 Jahren in diversen Versionen als treues & verdammt flinkes Arbeitsross 

Gut 2-rädrig nach EB gelangt. Am Anfang hat es noch leicht geregnet, aber dann war es zumindest von oben trocken.


----------



## wissefux (11. April 2012)

so ein frei-tag mitten in der woche hat auch was


----------



## mzaskar (11. April 2012)

sagg  

ich wil auch mal wieder eine Mehrtagestour machen  Nur habe ich kein Reiserad, nur einen Anhänger  

oder eben Zorro mässig mit wenig Gepäck auf den Berg, käsefondue machen, übernachten und Morgens wieder nach unten  
Ich glaube ich nehme mal mein Zelt mit ins Saarland, dort kann ich es dann mal aufbauen und prüfen ob noch alles dran ist


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. April 2012)

mzaskar schrieb:


> ich wil auch mal wieder eine Mehrtagestour machen  Nur habe ich kein Reiserad, nur einen Anhänger



Dazu brauchst Du kein Reiserad. Einfach nur Strassenreifen (z.b. Conti Town & Country) aufziehen, Hänger dran und fertig  



mzaskar schrieb:


> oder eben *Zorro mässig* mit wenig Gepäck auf den Berg, käsefondue machen, übernachten und Morgens wieder nach unten



Du meinst Hansi-mässig


----------



## mzaskar (11. April 2012)

oder so


----------



## mzaskar (11. April 2012)

wahltho schrieb:


> Dazu brauchst Du kein Reiserad. Einfach nur Strassenreifen (z.b. Conti Town & Country) aufziehen, Hänger dran und fertig


 
Habe noch Schwalbe Marathon, vielleicht gar keine schlechte Idee  Das BMC scheint mir ja prädestiniert zu sein dafür


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. April 2012)

Für den Zweck braucht man wirklich kein Extra-Rad. Reifentausch reicht.

Bei mir scheiden zudem Räder mit Reifengrössen <> 26 Zoll grundsätzlich aus, weil ich mir meinen Bike-Systembaukasten nicht verunreinigen möchte


----------



## Crazy-Racer (11. April 2012)

Für den Zweck alleine sicher nicht, wenn man aber ohnehin überlegt ein neues Alltagsrad aufzubauen, kann man sich mit solchen Überlegungen die Investition prima schön-reden 

Mein Delite gloss-black OS ist übrigens auch 26" und die Laufräder sind extra MTB-tauglich ausgelegt (breit, stabil, Disk...)  man will ja flexibel bleiben! Natürlich ist es nicht wirklich leicht.............Alltagspanzer halt


----------



## wissefux (11. April 2012)

radwechsel am kfz erfolgreich


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. April 2012)

Glückwunsch

Ich glaube ich werde nachher noch eine Staufenrunde absolvieren


----------



## --bikerider-- (11. April 2012)

ich wäre mal so in den nächsten 4 Wochen für KH


----------



## Crazy-Racer (11. April 2012)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> ich wäre mal so in den nächsten 4 Wochen für KH



klingt gut!
Ich wäre gern dabei! Gut wäre z.B. der 29.04.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. April 2012)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich glaube ich werde nachher noch eine Staufenrunde absolvieren



 Done - Schee war's mit erhöhtem Kickfaktor auf Grund schön glitschiger Trails.



--bikerider-- schrieb:


> ich wäre mal so in den nächsten 4 Wochen für KH



 Ich auch


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. April 2012)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> klingt gut!
> Ich wäre gern dabei! Gut wäre z.B. der 29.04.



 Dito

Gute Nacht


----------



## wissefux (12. April 2012)

moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. April 2012)

moin moin

... Heute mal früher, um vor dem prognostizierten Regen trocken 2-rädrig nach EB zu gelangen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (12. April 2012)

heute wirds wohl schaurig. mal gucken, ob sich ein regenloch für die heimreise nachher findet ...


----------



## Crazy-Racer (12. April 2012)

Gemoije!

Meine Wetter-App sagt für mich Regen ab 12 bis Abends...hin in der Sonne, zurück mit den Regensachen  ich werde heute mal einen neuen Weg probieren, mehr Feld, weniger Verkehr


----------



## wissefux (12. April 2012)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> ... mehr Feld, weniger Verkehr



das ist immer gut


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. April 2012)

Naja, das hängt wohl von der Art des Verkehrs ab  

Gut und trocken nach EB gelangt 

Bei meiner Weather App ist heute ebenfalls bis zum Abend Regen möglich.

Werde es wohl heute mal wie die Hamsterradfraktion handhaben: Früh rein, spät raus

ich meine in die Fa. natürlich


----------



## wissefux (12. April 2012)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... Früh rein, spät raus



das ist auch immer gut


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. April 2012)

Ja, ja - das gute alte Reinrausspiel


----------



## Crazy-Racer (12. April 2012)

wissefux schrieb:


> das ist immer gut



gut gelandet, nach 16.5km Feld statt 6.5km Stadt  noch optimierbar, aber wer kann schon auf anhieb den perfekten Weg finden?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. April 2012)

*29.04. KH ???*

Sofern das Wetter mitspielt.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (12. April 2012)

wahltho schrieb:


> *29.04. KH ???*
> 
> Sofern das Wetter mitspielt.



Passt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. April 2012)

Da wir uns hier jetzt auch mal wieder für's Bikes verabredet haben, finde ich, dass wir es uns verdient haben, ebenfalls oben angetackert zu werden  

Wo bleibt eigentlich der vorhergesagte Regen


----------



## Crazy-Racer (12. April 2012)

wahltho schrieb:


> Wo bleibt eigentlich der vorhergesagte Regen



Der ergießt sich hier gerade großflächig


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. April 2012)

Na endlich - Dann sollte er ja auch bald in EB ankommen


----------



## wissefux (12. April 2012)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Der ergießt sich hier gerade großflächig



kannst de den noch ein ein paar minuten festhalten, so ca. 150 min.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. April 2012)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Der ergießt sich hier gerade großflächig



Stimmt - Laut Wetterradar bekommt Darmstadt gerade einen Einlauf


----------



## Crazy-Racer (12. April 2012)

wissefux schrieb:


> kannst de den noch ein ein paar minuten festhalten, so ca. 150 min.



Bis 17uhr ist das in Ordnung. Aber das weiß wohl nur das Radar des Fürsten so genau


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. April 2012)

Das was gerade über DA ist, könnte an EB/fbh vorbeiziehen, das was aber dann später nachkommt könnte mich dazu verleiten, heute doch früher den Hochsitz in EB zu verlassen 

Hab' mir gerade mal das Einzel-Ranking des gerade beendeten Winterpokals angeschaut. So richtig angestrengt haben sich die kühnen Recken dieses Mal aber nicht. Meine Punkte aus dem WP 2007/2008 hätten diesmal sogar nicht nur für den dritten, sondern sogar für den zweiten Platz gereicht und das, obwohl der diesjährige Winter doch so mild war.


----------



## wissefux (12. April 2012)

mein regenradar zeigt in den nächsten beiden stunden nur geringen niederschlag für meinen heimweg. h. meldet zur zeit sogar gänzlich trocken, richtung eb und f sieht es bedrohlicher aus ... frische 11 grad ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. April 2012)

EB meldet ebenfalls trocken.

So ab 17:30 Uhr wird es wie gesagt wohl auch hier nass


----------



## Crazy-Racer (12. April 2012)

In DA scheint die Sonne als ob nie was war - wann geht's denn hier wieder los? Nicht, dass ich dann mitten im Regen heim will


----------



## mzaskar (12. April 2012)

hier regnet es


----------



## Crazy-Racer (12. April 2012)

Der Alltagspanzer hat 19,4kg  (inkl. Bordo Schloss)


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. April 2012)

mzaskar schrieb:


> hier regnet es



Hier nicht.

Ich konnte ohne Probleme noch meine volle Staufenrunde fahren


----------



## Crazy-Racer (12. April 2012)

Ob ich morgen mal das Delite von DA in den Taunus trete? 70km nach der Arbeit ist halt schon ne Ansage...  wäre die längste Tour für dieses Jahr!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. April 2012)

Warum nicht


----------



## Crazy-Racer (12. April 2012)

Da könnte direkt mal der Sattel richtig getestet werden...aber ob ich den Weg finde?  obwohl...einfach ins Feld Richtung Flughafen, dann leicht links und immer geradeaus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. April 2012)

Für mich wird morgen wohl auch ein sportlich etwas härterer Tag:
Mit dem 2-Rad nach EB, am späteren Nachmittag von dort in den Hochtaunus, direkt weiter nach Ruppsch zum Zirkel-Training bei Ausbilderin A. und dann 2-rädrig zurück nach fbh.

... zwischendurch eventuell noch mal ganz in die Muckibude


----------



## mzaskar (13. April 2012)

du


----------



## wissefux (13. April 2012)

moin zum letzten gefecht der woche ...


----------



## Crazy-Racer (13. April 2012)

morsche!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. April 2012)

Moin 

Ausgepennt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. April 2012)

gut 2-rädrig nach EB gelangt. Sehr schönes Wetter


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. April 2012)

Ein neuer Kick-Sport


----------



## wissefux (13. April 2012)

es hebt zwar ab, mehr aber auch irgendwie nicht. da muß der gute kicksportler sich noch was in sachen vortrieb einfallen lassen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. April 2012)

Vllt. muss ihm mal einer einen Kick geben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (13. April 2012)

damit würde er definitiv in die liga der kick-sportler aufsteigen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. April 2012)

Wer denn? - Der Kick-Geber oder oder Gekickte?


----------



## mzaskar (13. April 2012)

Der Impulsgeber


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. April 2012)

Hhmm - Aber wenn man einem oben im Trail einen Schubs gibt, dann bekommt der doch den Kick


----------



## wissefux (13. April 2012)

der gekickte natürlich  wobei jemanden zum gekickten kicken ja auch zum kicksport werden kann


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. April 2012)

Ich seh' den Kick vor lauter Kicks nicht mehr 

Ich kick mich dann mal selbst in den Taunus zum Kick-Sport


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. April 2012)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich kick mich dann mal selbst in den Taunus zum Kick-Sport



 Done - Gut gekickt


----------



## wissefux (14. April 2012)

moin, hab mich grad aus dem bett gekickt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. April 2012)

Moin 

Ausgepennt und nicht aus dem Bett gekickt 

Apropos: Gut, dass sich auf "Kicken" nichts reimt


----------



## Crazy-Racer (14. April 2012)

Moin!

Bin gestern gut zweirädrig von DA nach HIER gekommen  an der Routenplanung und der Verpflegung kann man noch ein bisschen was optimieren, ansonsten lief alles gut 
riese und müller: gefedert Radfahren - aus Überzeugung  seehr angenehm, das ganze Gepäck nicht auf dem Rücken zu haben und trotzdem gut durch den Wald zu kommen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. April 2012)

Heute ist Bike-Pause.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. April 2012)

Moin Moin


----------



## wissefux (15. April 2012)

tach auch ...


----------



## Hopi (15. April 2012)

Wieder da vom Gletscher , 50cm Neuschnee am ersten Tag und blauer Himmel


----------



## mzaskar (15. April 2012)

Wolltebeigentlich Morgen ins Tessin (Monte Tamaro) leider sind die Strecken wegen Neuschnee geschlossen


----------



## Crazy-Racer (15. April 2012)

Mahlzeit!
Schöne Tour mim iggi im Tanuns gehabt - leider mit Bodenprobe...aber ich konnte noch selbst heimfahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. April 2012)

N'abend 

@Seb: Gut, dass nicht mehr passiert ist 

Gute Nacht


----------



## wissefux (16. April 2012)

moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. April 2012)

Moin moin


----------



## mzaskar (16. April 2012)

Ausgepennt  

Im Netz gefunden: Trans Provence [ame="http://vimeo.com/35161583"]Trans-Provence 2012 Teaser on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. April 2012)

Nett   

Gut 2-rädrig nach EB gelangt 

... es war allerdings ziemlich frisch 

Ach ja: Und wieder eine kurze Woche


----------



## Crazy-Racer (16. April 2012)

Moin!



wahltho schrieb:


> N'abend
> 
> @Seb: Gut, dass nicht mehr passiert ist
> 
> Gute Nacht



Da stimme ich absolut zu! Ich denke, Sturzgrund war eine Mischung aus mangelnder Fahrpraxis in dieser Saison, gepaart mit einem mMn eher schweren Trails im Taunus...

Vielleicht sollte ich auf Radwandern umsteigen


----------



## wissefux (16. April 2012)

welcher schwere trail wars denn ? schlechte bodenverhältnisse und überhöhte geschwindigkeit ? manchmal ist es aber einfach nur etwas pech, wenn man unglücklich wo hängen bleibt ...

so lange nix schlimmers passiert, ist ja ok


----------



## Crazy-Racer (16. April 2012)

Eine der steilen, verblockten Linien vom Alden runter...schnell war ich nicht, es war nur steil, das Vorderrad hing und der Lenker war plötzlich so tief, dafür das Hinterrad so hoch. Die Tücken der Physik  
Ein bisschen verkratzt, ein bisschen geprellt - das vergeht wieder. Nur die Haltung auf dem Rad, auf einem Stuhl, beim Gehen...ist momentan unangenehm


----------



## mzaskar (16. April 2012)

bis einer heult  immer diese Kicksportarten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. April 2012)

Stimmt - Sich selbst klassisch vom Rad gekickt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. April 2012)

Mahlzeit!!!


----------



## ratte (16. April 2012)

Mjam.

Und die Arbeit schmeckt auch noch nicht wieder.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. April 2012)

@Ratte: Sach mal kann das sein, dass Du heute morgen gegen 08:00 Uhr auf den Feldwege zwischen Liederbach & Unterliederbach 2-rädrig unterwegs warst? 

 Habe noch eine sehr schöne Staufenrunde gedreht, um das schöne Wetter Anfang dieser Woche noch auszunutzen. Die Trails sind sehr gut abgetrocknet.


----------



## wissefux (17. April 2012)

moin. kalt.


----------



## mzaskar (17. April 2012)

wissefux schrieb:


> moin. kalt.



Und nass  ==> Chauffeurservice 

Achja:  "Chauffeur auch: Schofför, weibl., besonders in der Schweiz: Chauffeuse"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. April 2012)

Moin 

Noch kalt, aber herrlich sonnig und trocken


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. April 2012)

... Ach und ausgepennt


----------



## wissefux (17. April 2012)

wahltho schrieb:


> Noch kalt, aber herrlich sonnig und trocken



... ist doch schon 3 x so warm wie heute früh


----------



## Crazy-Racer (17. April 2012)

Morsche!
Wunderschön da draussen...


----------



## Hopi (17. April 2012)

wahltho schrieb:


> @Ratte: Sach mal kann das sein, dass Du heute morgen gegen 08:00 Uhr auf den Feldwege zwischen Liederbach & Unterliederbach 2-rädrig unterwegs warst?


Ja, war ich. Dürfte auch nicht schwer gewesen sein, mich zu erkennen. 

Heute wird das aber wohl nix, solange der Raum nicht aufhört, sich um mich zu drehen.


----------



## ratte (17. April 2012)

Ach Mist, Hopi ist ja auf dem Pad standardmäßig angemeldet.


----------



## goncha (17. April 2012)

wissefux schrieb:


> moin. kalt.


,

hatte heute morgen -4°..
.. sonst alles Top!!!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. April 2012)

Hopi schrieb:


> Ja, war ich. Dürfte auch nicht schwer gewesen sein, mich zu erkennen.



Stimmt an dem Quietscheneonhöschen 

Dann haben wir uns quasi getroffen. Wir kamen uns auf dem Feldweg von Liederbach nach Bad Soden entgegen. Du kamst aus Richtung Bad Soden und bist links auf den Feldweg Richtung Unterliederbach abgebogen. Ich kam aus Richtung Liederbach und bin dann ca. 200m hinter Dir rechts auf den Feldweg Richtung Unterliederbach abgebogen 

Gut 2-rädrig nach EB gelangt. Es war doch nicht so kalt wie erwartet


----------



## ratte (17. April 2012)

wahltho schrieb:


> Stimmt an dem Quietscheneonhöschen
> 
> Dann haben wir uns quasi getroffen. Wir kamen uns auf dem Feldweg von Liederbach nach Bad Soden entgegen. Du kamst aus Richtung Bad Soden und bist links auf den Feldweg Richtung Unterliederbach abgebogen. Ich kam aus Richtung Liederbach und bin dann ca. 200m hinter Dir rechts auf den Feldweg Richtung Unterliederbach abgebogen


Aber die Hose erfüllt ihren Zweck. 
Ja, ich kann mich erinnen, dass mir da jemand entgegen kam. Aber aus der Distanz achte ich da nicht so drauf. Gerade morgens im Halbschlaf. Wenn Du mich dann noch von hinten angesprochen hättest, wäre ich wahrscheinlich vor Schreck vom Rad gekippt.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. April 2012)

Ich war mir a) nicht ganz sicher und b) auch noch zu sehr im Tran. Deshalb konnte ich mich auch nicht aufraffen, Dich einzuholen/anzusprechen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (17. April 2012)

Ihr sollte euch Fähnchen ans Rad machen, dann erkennet ihr euch auch im Tran 

@ Ratte

Probleme mit dem Kreislauf  Dann lauf doch gerade aus


----------



## mzaskar (17. April 2012)

Habe dem kleinen schwarzen mal meine alte Heimat gezeigt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. April 2012)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Ihr sollte euch Fähnchen ans Rad machen, dann erkennet ihr euch auch im Tran



Du hättest mal das Neonhöschen von der Ratte sehen wollen, das ist besser als ein Fähnchen


----------



## ratte (17. April 2012)

Hey, Hopi wollte mich eigentlich in so etwas Warnwestenähnliches für den Arbeitsweg stecken. Als ich das Ding dann bei Hibike hängen sah, hielt ich das für einen guten Kompromiss.
Als ich die dann zum ersten Mal zur Arbeit an hatte, zog doch glatt einer meiner Kollegen die Sonnenbrille auf.


----------



## wissefux (17. April 2012)

*foto*


----------



## ratte (17. April 2012)

Guck mal in mein Album: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1067195


----------



## wissefux (17. April 2012)

ratte schrieb:


> Guck mal in mein Album: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1067195



nice ! sieht bestimmt an frau noch besser aus 

hatte jetzt eher sowas im 80 er style vermutet, aber das finde ich jetzt wirklich schick ...


----------



## mzaskar (17. April 2012)

@ wahltho

ist in einem aktuellen Magazin von mir  

http://www.outdoor-guide.ch/pdf/Sommer2012DE/OG_Wallis_D_teaser.pdf

bei Infoblätter gibt es mehr info

http://www.outdoor-guide.ch/?lid=1&cid=600


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. April 2012)

@Ratte: Heisses Höschen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. April 2012)

@Mzaskar: Heisser Trail


----------



## mzaskar (17. April 2012)

Jetzt stell dir das heisse Höschen auf dem heissen Trail vor


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. April 2012)

Ganz Heiss!  

Nachher wird es aber erstmal wieder eine heisse Kicksport-Runde am Staufen geben. Ich werde aber bewusst etwas später starten, um nicht Gefahr zu laufen, den dienstäglichen Rudel-Bikern ab Gundelhardt über den Trail zu fahren.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. April 2012)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ganz Heiss!
> 
> Nachher wird es aber erstmal wieder eine heisse Kicksport-Runde am Staufen geben.




 Done - Es war herrlich und deutlich wärmer als gestern

... Und ich hatte meine Ruhe: Keine Spur von den Rudel-Bikern


----------



## wissefux (18. April 2012)

moin, nicht ganz so frisch, dafür noch feucht. ergo 4 rad geschlossen


----------



## wissefux (18. April 2012)

gut und trocken angekommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. April 2012)

Moin 

Ausgepennt 

Das bisschen nass 

2-Rad


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. April 2012)

Gut und nahezu trocken 2-rädrig nach EB gelangt 

... und das auch ohne Schutzbleche


----------



## wissefux (18. April 2012)

kein wunder, ohne regen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. April 2012)

Naja, wenn ich mir die bisherige heutige Niederschlagsmenge in Kelkheim so anschaue, dann wäre ich auch zu früherer Stunde nicht sonderlich nass geworden


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. April 2012)

Hier hat ein Förster mal ein anderes Feindbild als Biker entwickelt


----------



## wissefux (18. April 2012)

wahltho schrieb:


> Hier hat ein Förster mal ein anderes Feindbild als Biker entwickelt



na, die werden sich doch bestimmt handelseinig 

uns hier in hessen geht´s wohl bald an den kragen (siehe angepinnter dimb-fred). da reicht dann excalibur nicht mehr aus. nein es muß auch noch ne silberbüchse mit ins gepäck. biken wird dann zum katz und maus spiel ...


----------



## wissefux (18. April 2012)

also heute abend, 18.00 uhr, mal rtl hessen anmachen !


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. April 2012)

wissefux schrieb:


> na, die werden sich doch bestimmt handelseinig



Vllt. sollten wir ein paar von den Damen sponsern, um die Förster abzulenken


----------



## mzaskar (18. April 2012)

Ist das dann Kicksport


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. April 2012)

Auf der anderen Seite erhöht das natürlich den Kick, wenn man sich als Outlaw permanent auf der Flucht vor dem Förster befindet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (18. April 2012)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Ist das dann Kicksport



Das könnte man als Kicksport bezeichnenn


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. April 2012)

wissefux schrieb:


> also heute abend, 18.00 uhr, mal rtl hessen anmachen !



Ich war lieber Biken 

 Schee war's


----------



## wissefux (19. April 2012)

moin. hab wohl kein rtl hessen


----------



## wissefux (19. April 2012)

wissefux schrieb:


> moin. hab wohl kein rtl hessen



nun gut wozu gibts internet und nette mitmenschen, die links posten


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. April 2012)

Moin 

Ich fand es war in erster Linie ein Werbespot für einen Fahrradladen in HG


----------



## mzaskar (19. April 2012)

Moin Moin  

Zur Zeit, scheint dieses Thema in allen Gegenden wieder auf den Tisch zu kommen  In CH hatte wir das Thema ja im Bern. Hier scheint es zumindest im Moment wieder vom Tisch zu sein.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (19. April 2012)

Hier kann man es sich ansehen! Ich würde es sehr bedauern, illegalisiert/kriminalisiert zu werden...und wenn sie die einschränken wollen, die sich eh an keine Regeln halten, hat wohl ein generelles Verbot keinerlei Effekt  einfach mal einen Schritt weiter denken...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. April 2012)

Gut und trocken an diesem Freitag zweirädrig nach EB gelangt.


----------



## Klein-Holgi (19. April 2012)

Das ist doch alles nur Populismus. Hat einer mal das geltende Gesetz in seiner aktuellen Fassung gelesen?

Du bist ja schon illegal/kriminell unterwegs, wenn Du gem. §24, Abs. 3 Punkt 2 eine Waldautobahn befährst und dabei auf einen Harvester triffst, der Dir im Weg steht:

"Vom Betreten des Waldes ausgenommen sind

2. Waldflächen und Waldwege, auf denen Holz eingeschlagen, bearbeitet, gelagert oder gerückt wird oder auf denen sonstige Waldarbeiten durchgeführt werden,..."

(oft gehabt in der Gegend oberhalb der Viehweide) - und was passiert? Ich habe noch nie eine Anzeige bekommen, sondern das schwere Gerät hat mir sogar Platz gemacht.

...der ganze §24 ist eigentlich komplett und wird so schon nicht angewendet..wozu das Theater? Madam Minister will sich nur wichtig machen - so einfach ist das.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (19. April 2012)

Ich glaube ich schaue mich schon mal nach einer neuen sprotart um 

http://www.outdoor-guide.ch/pdf/Sommer2012DE/OG_Hintergrund_Wanderboote_D_teaser.pdf

würde ich auch gerne mal probieren


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. April 2012)

Ach Quatsch - Wie schon geschrieben: Erhöht doch nur den Kick, wenn man als Outlaw unterwegs ist


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. April 2012)

... und sicherheitshalber zukünftig halt immer 'nen Bündel 200 Euro Noten dabei haben


----------



## wissefux (19. April 2012)

und so ganz nebenbei :

herzlichen glückwunsch zur 10 jährigen foren-mitgliedschaft, wissefux


----------



## mzaskar (19. April 2012)

wann steigt die Party


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. April 2012)

Herrliches Wetter da draussen 

... gleich geht es wieder 2-rädrig von EB aus in den Taunus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ratte (19. April 2012)

Puh, bin ich froh, rechtzeitig dahem gewesen zu sein.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. April 2012)

Ich bin noch etwas nass geworden 

War gerade am Hahnenkopf, als der Regen aufzog, bin daraufhin direkt zum Staufen und habe Schwarze Sau/Kaisertempelspitzkehren ausgelassen.

Als ich oben am Staufen angekommen bin, war das Gewitter auch genau gerade da 

... was den Kick dann noch erhöht hat


----------



## ratte (19. April 2012)

Dann hast Du es wohl noch vor dem Hagel nach Hause geschafft?
Da ist man dann froh über jedes Lüftungsloch, welches der Helm nicht hat.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. April 2012)

Nass &dreckig war ich dann am Ende auch ziemlich. Der Mannstein-Trail war schon ziemlich aufgeweicht und es wäre wirklich sinnvoll gewesen, die Sonnenbrille abzusetzen 

Gehagelt hat es aber nicht.


----------



## wissefux (20. April 2012)

moin. trocken es ist ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. April 2012)

Moin 

Wochenende es ist und ich liege noch in der Heia


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. April 2012)

*Gähn* Endlich aufgestanden


----------



## wissefux (20. April 2012)

mahlzeit


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. April 2012)

Mahlzeit 

Gerade erst gefrühstückt  

Bei den Diskussionen im Nachrichten für Biker im Taunus Fred ist wohl jetzt auch das letzte Abo gekündigt worden 

Ich glaub' ich bau nachher ins Helius CC mal testweise die 150mm DT Swiss aus dem FR ein


----------



## Crazy-Racer (20. April 2012)

Mahlzeit!

Ist da etwa jemand Federwegs-geil?  Oder nur begeistert von der Laufruhe eines flachen Lenkwinkels 
Ich hätte auch gern Wochenende  4 Tage Wochenende...jede Woche  ein bisschen Radreisen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. April 2012)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich glaub' ich bau nachher ins Helius CC mal testweise die 150mm DT Swiss aus dem FR ein



 Done - Dank meines Bike-Systembaukastens war der Umbau eine Sache von 15 Minuten


----------



## Crazy-Racer (20. April 2012)

wahltho schrieb:


> Done - Dank meines Bike-Systembaukastens war der Umbau eine Sache von 15 Minuten



Und wie ist es auf dem Trail?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. April 2012)

Das werde ich wohl frühestens morgen testen. Heute ist nach vier Tagen mal wieder Bike-Pause.


----------



## mzaskar (20. April 2012)

Neuanschaffung für oder besser gesagt gegen den Spieltrieb


----------



## ratte (20. April 2012)

Nett.


----------



## mzaskar (20. April 2012)

Muss mir noch überlegen welche Bremse ich anschraube  Ich dacht evtl an eine Shimano SLX


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. April 2012)

Schicker Rahmen 

Aber Shimano 

:kotz: :kotz: :kotz:


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. April 2012)

... Ach so : N' Abend 

Habe gerade das freitägliche Zirkel-Training bei Ausbilderin A. absolviert


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. April 2012)

Jetzt gibt es im Nachrichten für Biker im Taunus-Fred schon Werbe-Spots 

Na dann mal GN8


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (21. April 2012)

moin


----------



## Hopi (21. April 2012)

wow,  wenn Du den Rahmen nicht mehr magst, dann nehme ich ihn 
wirklich sehr schön.
Wenn schon Shimano, dann die XT


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. April 2012)

Moin Moin


----------



## mzaskar (21. April 2012)

Hopi schrieb:


> wow,  wenn Du den Rahmen nicht mehr magst, dann nehme ich ihn
> wirklich sehr schön.
> Wenn schon Shimano, dann die XT



Ich sage dir dann bescheid  

Moin, ich bräuchte einen Brötchenbringdienst


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. April 2012)

... und die sinnlosen Diskussionen im Nachrichten ... im Taunus wollen einfach nicht enden


----------



## mzaskar (22. April 2012)

So könnte es mal aussehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (22. April 2012)

cool  und ganz ohne kette gibts auch weniger verschleißteile


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. April 2012)

Moin 

Erstmal die Sonntagszeitung und den neuen Spiegel im Apple Store kaufen gehen


----------



## ratte (22. April 2012)

Was ein nettes Gewitter. Kurz und knackig. 
Aber wenigstens haben wir die Regenpause ganz gut genutzt, auch wenn der Wind etwas knapp bemessen war.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. April 2012)

Yepp - in fbh hat es ziemlich gehagelt.


----------



## Hopi (22. April 2012)

mzaskar schrieb:


> So könnte es mal aussehen



Ahhhh ein Pumptrack Bike


----------



## mzaskar (22. April 2012)

Yepp 

Ich habe mal mit üben angefangen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. April 2012)

Jeder hat mal klein angefangen 

Das Bonanza-Theme habe ich schon lange nicht mehr gehört 

Heute war dann mal wieder oben ohne 4-Radspass angesagt 

Die Woche wird wettermässig wohl eher durchwachsen. Ich plane aber trotzdem jeden Tag 2-Rad, alleine schon um mir den Schnitt nicht zu versauen: In den ersten vier Monaten des Jahres pro Monat max. einmal 4-rädrig nach EB  

Gute Nacht 

Morgen ist übrigens wieder Weihnachten


----------



## wissefux (23. April 2012)

moin. weihnachten  merk ich nix von


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. April 2012)

Moin 

Etwas feucht und neblig da draußen noch


----------



## mzaskar (23. April 2012)

Kalt und nass 

Moin Moin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. April 2012)

Die 2-rädrige Fahrt nach EB war sehr angenehm. Richtung Liederbach wurde es richtig sonnig


----------



## Crazy-Racer (23. April 2012)

Moin!
Gestern wars im Taunus etwas feucht  aber der bikerider und ich haben es gut überstanden  lustig wars auf jeden Fall


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. April 2012)

Ihr Wutzen   

Die 150er DT Swiss XMM macht sich gut im CC. Damit habe ich zwar die maximale Einbauhöhe um ca. 2 cm überschritten, was aber in meinem Falle wohl eher zu vernachlässigen ist 

Ich werde jetzt wohl für's FR eine neue bestellen. Die 140er XMM kommt dann in A. CC und ich habe dann noch eine 130er XMC als Reserve 

Habe bei der Gelegenheit übrigens gelesen, dass die DT Swiss Forken nur bis 110g Fahrergewicht freigegeben sind


----------



## mzaskar (23. April 2012)

Naja, bis jetzt macht sie keine Mucken  

Der Eine überschrittet die zulässige Einbauhöhe, der Andere das zulässige Gewicht  was solls, nur die Harten kommen in den Garten


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. April 2012)

Die One Track App zeigt mir an, dass der Weihnachtsmann schon da war


----------



## mzaskar (23. April 2012)

was gibt es denn schönes, bin ja neugierig


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. April 2012)

Pssstttt


----------



## mzaskar (23. April 2012)

nun zier dich nicht so


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. April 2012)

So langsam kommt in den beiden aktuellen "wichtigen Diskussionsfreds" ja mal Stimmung auf  

Der Film von letzter Woche mit der Denfeld-Werbung lief heute sogar auf n-tv 

Ich mache mich dann dann gleich mal auf zum Biken und danach ist Bescherung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopi (23. April 2012)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Yepp
> 
> Ich habe mal mit üben angefangen




Ja, so kann es gehen, je oller um so doller 

Aber bevor Du größer (von den Sprüngen) wirst, sollten wir (also wir zwei beide) noch etwas üben, da gibt es noch das eine oder andere  an der Haltung zu verbessern.


----------



## mzaskar (23. April 2012)

Tönt gut.  davor gab es einen doppelt so hohen, den habe ich dann ausgelassen


----------



## Hopi (23. April 2012)

Das Problem, was dein Kumpel zu passiv, bist Du zu Aktiv am Lenker .
Wäre das Ding 1m hoch, würde er einen Frontflip machen und Du unter Umständen in den Wald rasen, weil Du kaum Druck auf dem Lenker hast


----------



## wissefux (23. April 2012)

hallo apfel tv user : lässt sich damit auch der rechnerinhalt auf den tv streamen ? also z.b. ne powerpoint präsentation vom sofa aus steuern ? sowas wäre bei mit neben fotos wohl die hauptanwendung. bisher mach ich das via thunderbolt kabel ... ist halt weniger bequem ...


----------



## mzaskar (23. April 2012)

So ungefähr


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. April 2012)

wissefux schrieb:


> hallo apfel tv user : lässt sich damit auch der rechnerinhalt auf den tv streamen ? also z.b. ne powerpoint präsentation vom sofa aus steuern ? sowas wäre bei mit neben fotos wohl die hauptanwendung. bisher mach ich das via thunderbolt kabel ... ist halt weniger bequem ...



Also Du kannst auf dem Apple TV die Inhalte von Mediatheken (Musik, Fotos, Filme, TV Sendungen), die Du freigegeben hast wiedergeben.

"Display Mirroring" von einem Macbook auf ein Apple TV funktioniert m.W. nach nicht. Das geht mit iPhone 4s und iPad.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. April 2012)

Zurück von einer Staufenrunde 

Jetzt fängt es in fbh gerade an zu regnen. Die Tour verlief aber noch von oben trocken. Die Trails waren ziemlich schmierig. Auf dem Mannstein-Trail gab es an einer Stelle deutlich Spuren eines Mountainbiker-Abgangs. Ich hoffe, es ist nichts Schlimmes passiert  

... und der Weihnachtsmann hat das Richtige gebracht


----------



## mzaskar (23. April 2012)

oh mann ... nun zeig schon


----------



## wissefux (23. April 2012)

wahltho schrieb:


> "Display Mirroring" von einem Macbook auf ein Apple TV funktioniert m.W. nach nicht. Das geht mit iPhone 4s und iPad.



ach menno  dann muß ich wohl auf die 4. generation warten . das würde das teil echt perfekt machen ...
also nix da mit weihnachtsmann bei mir


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. April 2012)

Evtl. Ist das keine Sache einer neuen Apple TV Generation, sondern nur ein neues Feature im Rahmen des nächsten größeren Mac OS Updates 

Die Serie "Mad Men" ist übrigens wirklich sehr empfehlenswert 

... Habe ich übrigens Staffelweise im iTunes Store gekauft, auf den Mac Mini geladen und schaue ich wahlweise über Apple TV oder iPad 

Gute Nacht


----------



## wissefux (24. April 2012)

moin. ich kann warten, also warten wirs ab ...


----------



## wissefux (24. April 2012)

wahltho schrieb:


> Evtl. Ist das keine Sache einer neuen Apple TV Generation, sondern nur ein neues Feature im Rahmen des nächsten größeren Mac OS Updates



... er "hole mich ab". dann kannste zeitnah das hoffentlich positive ergebnis "abstrahlen"


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. April 2012)

Moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. April 2012)

Ich glaube heute bin ich mal Memme und nehme das kleine Graue mit Steckschutzblechen


----------



## wissefux (24. April 2012)

wahltho schrieb:


> das kleine Graue mit Steckschutzblechen



ah, gleich das neue präsent vom weihnachtsmann ausprobieren


----------



## mzaskar (24. April 2012)

Steckschutzbleche


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (24. April 2012)

Moin Moin  ich nehme den grossen Roten


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. April 2012)

wissefux schrieb:


> ah, gleich das neue präsent vom weihnachtsmann ausprobieren



Ich meinte mein gutes alte Delite Grey 

Das Präsent vom Weihnachtsmann würde die Meisten von Euch wahrscheinlich noch nicht mal vom Hocker reissen, weil es nichts mit Biken, sondern mit einer meiner anderen Liebeleien zu tun hat 

 Gut und trocken 2-rädrig nach EB gelangt.


----------



## mzaskar (24. April 2012)

ne neue Uhr


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. April 2012)

mzaskar schrieb:


> ne neue Uhr



Gaaaannnnzzzz heiss


----------



## wissefux (24. April 2012)

ne neue uhr-app fürs ipad


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. April 2012)

Ziemlich kalt - But I like the way, you are thinking


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. April 2012)

Das CC mit der EXM 150 hat gestern auch den Trail-Test bestanden 

Deshalb habe ich mir heute eine weitere EXM 150 bestellt und werde wie oben beschrieben vorgehen.


----------



## wissefux (24. April 2012)

wissefux schrieb:


> ne neue uhr-app fürs ipad





wahltho schrieb:


> Ziemlich kalt - But I like the way, you are thinking



hmm. uhr-app fürs iphone oder mac vielleicht


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. April 2012)

Du hast echt ein Gedächtnis wie ein Sieb  

... aber vllt. kommt es Dir ja doch noch in den Sinn 

Mahlzeit!!!

2 x blutig gebratenes Huftsteak + Spargel + Kartoffeln + Sauce Hollandaise


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (24. April 2012)

*Bööörrppppppppp*


----------



## ratte (24. April 2012)

Au ja, ich will auch mal. Ich tippe mal auf:


wahltho schrieb:


> Sinn


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. April 2012)

Geht thematisch in die richtige Richtung, aber ist in Bezug auf das konkrete Objekt der Begierde aber leider falsch


----------



## wissefux (24. April 2012)

was mag wohl der _sinn_ des weihnachtsgeschenkes sein ...


----------



## ratte (24. April 2012)

Das kam mir nach den Vorgaben halt gerade so in den _Sinn_. 

Puh, gut abgepasst mit der Luftfeuchtigkeit.


----------



## wissefux (24. April 2012)

mich hat heuer das regenloch liederbach voll erwischt. kaum 5 min zu hause, scheinte die sonne, als wär nix gewesen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (24. April 2012)

ratte schrieb:


> Das kam mir nach den Vorgaben halt gerade so in den _Sinn_.



diese diskussion ist relativ _sinn_los, da der fürscht scheinbar ein schweigegelübbte abgelegt hat ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. April 2012)

Ich hatte Glück: Auf dem Rückweg bin ich quasi zwischen den Schauern durch und konnte noch eine - wenn auch leicht verkürzte - Staufenrunde drehen. Mich haben nur zwischen Liederbach und Hofheim die Ausläufer eines Schauers leicht erwischt


----------



## wissefux (25. April 2012)

moin.


----------



## wissefux (25. April 2012)

@mzaskar : stuntzi tourt schon ne weile durch spanien, genau genommen den ganzen rehablix  aktuell hängt er eben bei madrid in einem spanisch-kurs "fest". viel spaß beim nachlesen


----------



## mzaskar (25. April 2012)

Morgähn


----------



## wissefux (25. April 2012)

weißt du noch, wer du bist, woher du kommst und wo du grade aufgewacht bist  hangover läßt grüßen  siehe rehabilix ...


----------



## mzaskar (25. April 2012)

neenee eigentlich dachte ich der Kollegen wäre schon längst wieder in D-Land .... 

Aber so um so besser


----------



## wissefux (25. April 2012)

der kollege soll mal schön was schaffen und spanisch lernen. erleichtert den andencross erheblich  wenn er denn sowas plant ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. April 2012)

Moin, Moin 

Ausgepennt 

Auf auf's 2-Rad Richtung EB


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. April 2012)

wahltho schrieb:


> Auf auf's 2-Rad Richtung EB



 Done

Heute wieder mit einem der Schwarzen Weichen ohne Steckschutzbleche.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (25. April 2012)

Mahlzeit!
endlich mal wieder ein bisschen Sonne  soll ja jetzt auch wieder wärmer werden  die Wetteraussichten für Kreuznach sind auch prima


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. April 2012)

Stimmt, bisher sieht es für SO wetterseitig gut aus 

Das war perfektes Timing: Bin heute angesichts der heutigen Wetteraussichten extra früher aus EB weg und konnte meine Staufenrunde noch vor dem Regen im Trockenen absolvieren 

... jetzt regnet es in fbh


----------



## Crazy-Racer (25. April 2012)

Guten Abend!

Hat zufÃ¤llig jemand ein gebrauchtes Bike fÃ¼r einen 10 jÃ¤hrigen Jungen, ca. 140cm kurz.
Es soll schon 26" sein und dann mitwachsen. Also ein eher kleiner Rahmen. Preisrahmen bis 300â¬, einfach alles brauchbare anbieten. Ist fÃ¼r den Bruder meiner Freundin


----------



## wissefux (26. April 2012)

moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. April 2012)

Moin moin

Der grosse Regen ist wie erwartet erstmal durch.

Ab auf's 2-Rad 

Heute wieder das kleine Graue mit Steckschutzblechen.


----------



## mzaskar (26. April 2012)

Sorry gerade nicht .....


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. April 2012)

Hab' dann doch eines der weichen Schwarzen ohne Steckschutzbleche genommen 

... die Entscheidung fällt immer so schwer, wenn ich morgens in meinem begehbaren Bike-Kleiderschrank stehe - Ich  sie halt alle 

Gut 2-rädrig und bis auf ein paar Tropfen auch trocken nach EB gelangt


----------



## mzaskar (26. April 2012)

Thomas, bist du am Montag zu Hause? Ich verbringe die nächste Woche im Saarland und wollte Montag mal zum HiBike fahren. Ich könnte mein Nicolai mitbringen und wir könnten die Leitungen (Stahlflex) kürzen. Du sagtest mal du hast dafür alles zu Hause??????
Wenn ich beim HiBike bin, dort hat es ja auch Hope, was muss ich an Teilen kaufen?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. April 2012)

Ich muss am Montag nach EB auf meinen Hochsitz. Ich bin daher erst Abends in fbh.

Für das Kürzen der Leitungen braucht man eigentlich keine Teile. Die Meisten verwenden allerdings neue Kupferdichtringe. Ich habe zwar selbstverständlich welche auf Vorrat, Du könntest aber natürlich noch versuchen, welche bei Hibike zu kriegen. 

Seb, Iggi und ich planen übrigens am So KH zu fahren aumen:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (26. April 2012)

Wäre schön, aber die Kondition ist gerade im Ar*** oder im Bauch oder so, daher müsste ich mir erst so einen Motor ins Bike bauen Ich könnte höchstens als Streckenposten vorbeikommen 

Ich schaue dann das ich solche Dichtringe noch bekomme, vielleicht hat es auch noch Oliven  Käme dann gegen Abend vorbei, evtl. können wir ja etwas Schmackofatzen gehen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. April 2012)

A. und ich hoffe ja nur, dass sich das in den kommenden Woche bis zur Tessin-/Jurawoche vor Pfingsten noch substantiell bessert


----------



## mzaskar (26. April 2012)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Guten Abend!
> 
> Hat zufällig jemand ein gebrauchtes Bike für einen 10 jährigen Jungen, ca. 140cm kurz.
> Es soll schon 26" sein und dann mitwachsen. Also ein eher kleiner Rahmen. Preisrahmen bis 300, einfach alles brauchbare anbieten. Ist für den Bruder meiner Freundin


 

wäre so etwas nicht geeignet??

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/M...age-YZ-02-Komplettbike-2011-SALE-::23938.html


----------



## Crazy-Racer (26. April 2012)

mzaskar schrieb:


> wäre so etwas nicht geeignet??
> 
> http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/M...age-YZ-02-Komplettbike-2011-SALE-::23938.html



Danke, aber ich denke ein eingang-Dirt-/Street-/Bike ist für meist hügelige und sonst flache Touren am Fluss nicht das ideale Bike. Habe schon ein Angebot erhalten, wenn es dem Jungen passt, ist alles gut


----------



## mzaskar (26. April 2012)

na dann ist ja alles perfekt 

Wann seit ihr denn in KH am WE ?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. April 2012)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Wann seit ihr denn in KH am WE ?



...



wahltho schrieb:


> Seb, Iggi und ich planen übrigens am *So* KH zu fahren





mzaskar schrieb:


> Ich schaue dann das ich solche Dichtringe noch bekomme, vielleicht hat es auch noch Oliven )



Die Oliven kann man meist wiederverwenden, die Dichtringe ebenfalls, aber Reserve schadet nie 



mzaskar schrieb:


> Käme dann gegen Abend vorbei, evtl. können wir ja etwas Schmackofatzen gehen



Roger that 



Auch heute wieder von EB aus eine schöne Staufenrunde absolviert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. April 2012)

fbh meldet schon wieder Regen


----------



## wissefux (26. April 2012)

wahltho schrieb:


> fbh meldet schon wieder Regen



ach nee, hier ist noch trocken. morgen ist eigentlich ein halber frei-tag zum biken eingeplant. wird aber wohl recht matschig im wald sein ... werd mir nochmal überlegen, obs net doch ne jogging runde wird ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. April 2012)

Richtig matschig ist es nur stellenweise, die Trails sind noch recht schmierig und man sieht immer öfter die Spuren von Biker-Abgängen


----------



## wissefux (27. April 2012)

moin


----------



## mzaskar (27. April 2012)

Salle


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. April 2012)

Moin 

Heute ist wieder der harte Sportfreitag angesagt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. April 2012)

Gut 2-rädrig nach EB gelangt.


----------



## mzaskar (27. April 2012)

Home office  

Projektdokumentation erstellen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. April 2012)

Bei dem herrlichen Wetter Heimarbeit  

... da fahre ich doch lieber zu meinem Hochsitz nach EB


----------



## wissefux (27. April 2012)

und ich verlasse meinen halb-hochsitz bald ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. April 2012)

Ich werde hier heute auch nicht sehr alt.

Dann geht's 2-rädrig in den Hochtaunus, danach direkt zum Zirkel-Training mit Ausbilderin A. und dann 2-rädrig heimwärts 

... eine der letzten langen Wochen für laaannnnggggeeee Zeit geht zu Ende


----------



## mzaskar (27. April 2012)

Dafür habe ich mir das kleine gebaut  


[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bFWZaOxCc7w&feature=player_embedded"]Pumptrack auf dem ZÃ¼richberg. Lehrfilm mit Roger Rinderknecht.      - YouTube[/nomedia]


sieht so easy und lässig aus  

Für die aus dem Norden sogar mit Übersetzung


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. April 2012)

Zur Zeit ist primär Biken angesagt und nicht Bikes aufbauen 

Angesichts des nahenden ersten Bike-Urlaubs und der Selbstanalyse Deines konditionellen Zustandes, sollte GA für Dich momentan eine höhere Prio haben als Rumspielen 

Rumspielen kann man, wenn die GA stimmt


----------



## mzaskar (27. April 2012)

spielen macht aber mehr Spass   

kommt schon


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. April 2012)

mzaskar schrieb:


> spielen macht aber mehr Spass



Das ist genauso wie mit den ganzen Herren mittleren Alters, die hier bergabmässig einen auf dicke Hose machen und nicht peilen, dass das ohne vernünftige Ausdauer gar nicht klappen kann


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. April 2012)

mzaskar schrieb:


> kommt schon



Was kommt schon?  

Oder hast Du es gerade kommen sehen  

... falls Du aber den ersten Bike-Urlaub meinen solltest: Der kommt in der Tat in etwas mehr als drei Wochen


----------



## mzaskar (27. April 2012)

eben, deswegen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. April 2012)

Kommt ja auch total überraschend und völlig ungeplant


----------



## mzaskar (27. April 2012)

wie immer  Aber dafür muss ich ja auch nicht auf dicke Hose machen  

Achja, ab wann bist du M-Day @ home?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. April 2012)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Aber dafür muss ich ja auch nicht auf dicke Hose machen



Musst Du ja auch nicht, würde schon reichen, wenn Du bis dahin einigermaßen fit wärest 

Aus dem mittleren Alter bist Du ja auch eigentlich schon raus - Ich erst recht, denn ich bin ja schliesslich schon in Altersteilzeit 



mzaskar schrieb:


> Achja, ab wann bist du M-Day @ home?



Muss ich noch schauen, sicher aber wohl so gegen ca. 18:00 Uhr.

 Zurück vom Sportfreitagnachmittag.

Von EB ging es übers Franzoseneck, den Alden etc. nach Ruppsch zum Zirkel-Training bei Ausbilderin A. und dann heimwärts.

Von oben war's trocken und je höher ich kam, desto trockener war es auch von unten


----------



## wissefux (28. April 2012)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... und je höher ich kam, desto trockener war es auch von unten



macht sinn, denn die brühe läuft ja ins tal 

habe mich nur zu ner jogging-runde aufgerafft, da es hier unten immer wieder mal leicht geregnet hat ... rund ums reis war es noch ziemlich matschig im wald ...

ach ja ... moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. April 2012)

Moin Moin


----------



## robrobby (28. April 2012)

hallo freunde,eine frage an euch will mein MTB verkaufen wie kann ich die Fotos hochladen + Verkauf schreiben


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. April 2012)

Geiles Wetter 

Habe mir heute morgen schon fast einen Sonnenbrand geholt, weil ich oben ohne, 4-rädrig einmal Schwetzingen und zurück gemacht habe


----------



## mzaskar (28. April 2012)

schwächelt das Streitross


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. April 2012)

Mitnichten  - Der fürstliche Streitwagen ging wie immer ab wie ein Zäpfchen   

Der Fürst war nicht in seiner Streitwagenschmiede zu Hös am Bach, nahe der Burg der Aschaffen, im Land der Bajuwaren, sondern in einer seiner Chronographenwerkstätten nahe des Schlosses zu Schwetzingen


----------



## --bikerider-- (28. April 2012)

Gude,
wann wollen mir morgen los?


----------



## Crazy-Racer (28. April 2012)

Moin,
wann wollen wir morgen los, wer fährt mit und wo treffen wir uns?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. April 2012)

N'abend 

A. und ich sind wohl dabei. Ich würde sagen Treffpunkt gegen 10:00 Uhr in KH an bekannter Stelle auf dem Parkplatz.


----------



## --bikerider-- (29. April 2012)

Geht klar!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. April 2012)

Moin 

Viel Spass in KH und passt auf Euch auf 

A. und ich haben total schlecht geschlafen und sind daher heute leider tierisch Platt


----------



## mzaskar (29. April 2012)

Dito 

Erst wurden wir gestern von Maikäfern beim abendlichen Grillen angegriffen  Naja, nicht ganz aber irgendwie sind auf der Terrasse meines Bruders ständig welche gegen das Fenster geflogen oder vielen einfach so zu Boden .... schon krass hatte ich so schon lange nicht mehr erlebt. Danach habe ich irgendwie auch nicht gut geschlafen  ständig wach und erst am Morgen bin ich irgendwie zur Ruhe gekommen. Jetzt erst mal ein petit déjeuner und dann nochmal eine kleine Runde biken vor dem Mittag.
Am Nachmittag soll es regnen, mal sehen...


Viel Spass in KH den edlen Recken des müden Fürsten


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. April 2012)

Gut, dass wir heute nicht nach KH sind.

Wir sitzen gerade in der Tierarztklinik in Hofheim.

Amber hat wieder eine schlimme Verletzung am Hinterlauf  heul:


----------



## wissefux (29. April 2012)

die ärmste a.

gn8


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. April 2012)

Gerade hat die Ärztin nach der Op angerufen. Amber hat eine ziemlich schwere Verletzung an einem Hinterlauf. Sieht so aus, als sei sie irgendwo draussen hängengeblieben. Die Verletzung geht einmal rund um die Pfote. Amber bleibt erstmal über Nacht in der Klinik zur Beobachtung. Morgen werden wir sie dann wohl nach Hause holen. 

Wird ein längerer Heilungsprozess. Evtl. Ist noch eine Nach-Op erforderlich.

Gute Nacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (30. April 2012)

Bin zwar eher ein Alf was Katzen angeht ... Aber ich drücke die Daumen für Amber


----------



## wissefux (30. April 2012)

katzen sind zäh, das wird schon wieder .... moin


----------



## wissefux (30. April 2012)

gut 2 rädrig nach h. gekommen. und endlich schon mal unten kurz und oben ohne


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. April 2012)

Moin 

Ich muss heute entgegen meiner Planung das Vierrad bemühen, da ich nachher in die Tierklinik nach Hheim muss.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. April 2012)

Ich kann Amber heute Nachmittag aus der Tierklinik abholen. Wir aber noch eine langwierige Sache mit täglichen Tierarztterminen.

Muss aber auch noch mal heute mit der Tierärztin reden. Mir ist nämlich der blöde Verdacht gekommen, dass die Verletzung von einer verbotenerweise aufgestellten Marderfalle auf einem anderen Grundstück stammen könnte. Falls sich der Verdacht erhärten sollte, würde es noch ziemlichen Rabatz geben.


----------



## mzaskar (30. April 2012)

Das ist ja Ka**e ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. Mai 2012)

Moin 

Krankenbulletin aus dem Fürstenpalais: Amber hat heute Nacht bei uns im Bett geschlafen. Jetzt hat sie sich unter dem Bett verkrochen und will nichts essen und trinken.


----------



## ratte (1. Mai 2012)

Mist, alle Jahre wieder Ausnahmezustand in FFM/MTK/HG. 

Gute Besserung an Euer vierpfotiges Familienmitglied.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. Mai 2012)

ratte schrieb:


> Mist, alle Jahre wieder Ausnahmezustand in FFM/MTK/HG.



Ja, ja die rollende Pharmazie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (1. Mai 2012)

kelkheim wird ja heuer nur noch gestreift. ich schau´s mir gerne an, vor allem die schönen luftaufnahmen vom taunus 

weiterhin "toi toi toi" für des fürsten mieze


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. Mai 2012)

Wir waren vorhin noch zum Verbandswechsel beim Tierarzt unseres Vertrauens in fbh. Wunde sieht soweit wohl sehr gut aus. Der Tierarzt ist sehr zuversichtlich. Amber hat war einen tierischen Terz gemacht. Danach gab's zur Belohnung dann katzengerechte Bröckchen vom rohen Hüftsteak, was sie dann auch gierig gefressen hat.

... ihre Menschen haben sich dann ob der frohen Kunde bzgl. der Wundheilung beim Thai belohnt...

... vom Steak war auch nicht mehr genug übrig


----------



## wissefux (2. Mai 2012)

moin. ein gutes zeichen, wenn die kleine wieder frisst


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. Mai 2012)

Moin 

Naja nur ein paar kleine Bröckchen. Jetzt liegt sie wieder nur unterm Sessel. Um 10:00 Uhr geht's w/ Verbandswechsel schon wieder zum Doc.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (2. Mai 2012)

Guten Morgen!

alles Gute für Amber! Das zieht einen selbst auch immer runter, wenn die lieben kleinen was haben 
Ist denn etwas zum Verletzungsursprung heraus gekommen?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. Mai 2012)

Nein, der Haustierarzt meinte nur, dass die Verletzung nicht auf eine Falle hindeuten würde.

Gut und trocken 2-rädrig nach EB gelangt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. Mai 2012)

Ich habe es doch schon als Kind geahnt: Klick!


----------



## wissefux (2. Mai 2012)

so, nun hab ich auch apfel fernsehen. mirroring mit dem rechner soll mit dem neuen os möglich sein ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. Mai 2012)

Welcome to the Club  

Die 2-rädrige Heimfahrt war sehr angenehm. Es war herrlich warm. Die Wetterfrösche haben heute ja wirklich völlig daneben gelegen


----------



## wissefux (2. Mai 2012)

wahltho schrieb:


> Die Wetterfrösche haben heute ja wirklich völlig daneben gelegen



und genau wegen denen bin ich heute 4 rädrig unterwegs gewesen, was mich auf dem heimweg zu einem besuch im apple store mtz verführt hat


----------



## wissefux (3. Mai 2012)

... und heut gehts 2 rädrig, ist am ende definitiv günstiger 

tach auch ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. Mai 2012)

Moin 

Ich fahre lieber mit dem 2-Rad, als mit ihm zu gehen


----------



## wissefux (3. Mai 2012)

... wer sein radl liebt, der schiebt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. Mai 2012)

Gut 2-rädrig nach EB gelangt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. Mai 2012)

Update vom Krankenbett der fürstlichen Vierbeinern: Die Wunde an den Krallen nässt wohl leider  Wir müssen heute Abend wieder zum Tierarzt


----------



## wissefux (3. Mai 2012)

ach je. wird ne langwierige wundbehandlung.

mal was positives, wenn auch eher unwichtig. aber der vollständigkeit halber : glückwunsch dem fürsten zur lösung zur k-frage


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. Mai 2012)

Stimmt - Ist verdamp lang her, dass der Fürst 'ne K-Frage gelöst hat


----------



## mzaskar (3. Mai 2012)

gute Besserung


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. Mai 2012)

Danke - Ich werd's ausrichten


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. Mai 2012)

Update: Die Pfote ist ziemlich entzündet. Es scheint aber seit heute morgen nicht schlimmer geworden zu sein. Ich erwarte trotzdem, dass eine Nach-Op fällig wird.

Auf dem 2-rädrigen Heimweg hat mich dann noch die schnelle Ratte von hinten eingeholt 

Für einen Plausch hatten wir aber Beide leider keine Zeit


----------



## ratte (3. Mai 2012)

Kleiner Zwischenantritt auf dem Heimweg mit kurzem Plausch am Ende. 

Das scheint sich ja leider doch zu einer längeren Geschichte zu entwickeln bei Eurer Katze.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. Mai 2012)

Yepp - Leider 

Unsere Tessin-/Jurawoche, die eigentlich schon in zwei Wochen starten sollte, steht deshalb wohl inzwischen mehr als auf der Kippe 

Daher in doppeltem Sinne GN8


----------



## wissefux (4. Mai 2012)

moin. wieder frisch outside ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. Mai 2012)

Moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. Mai 2012)

Gut 2-rädrig nach EB gelangt 

Es war schon recht mild, dass kurz/kurz nicht zu kalt war


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. Mai 2012)

Und auch gut wieder 2-rädrig nach fbh gelangt.

Zur Zeit müssen wir mit Amber 2x täglich zum Tierarzt. Wirklich gut, dass wir einen netten & kompetenten Tierarzt quasi direkt um die Eck haben 

Heute ist die zweite 150er DT Swiss Forke angekommen, also gibt es morgen einen grösseren Gabeltausch, was aber dank meines Bike-Baukastensystems schnell über die Bühne sein sollte


----------



## mzaskar (4. Mai 2012)

Wo baust du die denn ein????


----------



## mzaskar (4. Mai 2012)

Ich habe heute dem BMC neue Räder verpasst 





Ok putzen könnte ich es auch mal  

Das Kleine ist fast fertig, habe leider den falschen Bremsadapter bestellt  aber Morgen sollte es dann so weit sein aumen:

Leider habe ich nicht so ein fürstliches Baukastensystem daher dauert alles etwas länger


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. Mai 2012)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Wo baust du die denn ein????



...



wahltho schrieb:


> Ich werde jetzt wohl für's FR eine neue bestellen. Die 140er XMM kommt dann in A. CC und ich habe dann noch eine 130er XMC als Reserve



Gute Nacht


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. Mai 2012)

... Ach so: Der zweite Teil von Sherlock Holmes ist 

Gab's gerade in 1080p auf Apple TV


----------



## Crazy-Racer (5. Mai 2012)

Moin!
auf zu den Hybrid-Days 



mzaskar schrieb:


> Ich habe heute dem BMC neue Räder verpasst



warum so schlicht? Die gibts doch auch in rot mit weissen Speichen  der --bikerider-- fährt sie im Enduro und ist bisher sehr zufrieden! Machen einen robusten Eindruck und der Preis ist nice. Langzeiterfahrungen stehen aber noch aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (5. Mai 2012)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... Ach so: Der zweite Teil von Sherlock Holmes ist



Dem stimme ich zu  der erste Teil war auch seehr cool


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Mai 2012)

Moin 

Auf zum Tierarzt


----------



## mzaskar (5. Mai 2012)

XMC als Reserve ist auch nicht schlecht


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Mai 2012)

So: Die neue 150er ist im Helius CC, die alte wieder im FR 

Die saubere, initiale Vorbereitung einer neuen Gabel inkl. Nachfräsen des Gabelkonussitzes dauert immer etwas länger 

Jetzt muss ich nur noch die 130er im Helius CC von A. gegen die 140er tauschen.


----------



## mzaskar (5. Mai 2012)

Fertig, naja fast ..... es gibt noch andere Laufräder


----------



## wissefux (5. Mai 2012)

so, back von der eppstein-tour. die heizer ratte + hopi müßten doch schon längst hier sein 
am bahnhof eppstein war niemand mehr von der schnellen gruppe zu finden. dafür wurden wir auf dem heimweg noch mal richtig schön weichgespült ...


----------



## Hopi (5. Mai 2012)

schon geduscht  und beim zweiten Kaffee. So schnell war die Gruppe nicht, hättest Du auch mitfahren können.


----------



## ratte (5. Mai 2012)

War zum Warten leider etwas zu frisch und feucht, so dass sich das ziemlich schnell aufgelöst hat. Zumindest sind wir so auch dem Weichspülgang noch entkommen.


----------



## wissefux (5. Mai 2012)

Hopi schrieb:


> schon geduscht  So schnell war die Gruppe nicht, hättest Du auch mitfahren können.



dito, aber ohne kaffee ... "schnell" ist eben sehr relativ ... aber man hätte sich ja jederzeit rausfallen lassen können und wäre von ner anderen gruppe aufgesammelt worden ... unser schnitt war wirklich gemütlich mit 13 km/h, aber das war völlig ok, denn so konnte man noch nett plauschen 

waren viele streckenabschnitte von den eppstein-trails bekannt, allerdings dieses mal in anderer fahrtrichtung ...


----------



## Hopi (5. Mai 2012)

etwas viel Trail rauf und WAB runter, umgekehrt wäre es besser.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (5. Mai 2012)

Hopi schrieb:


> etwas viel Trail rauf und WAB runter, umgekehrt wäre es besser.



trails rauf war ja ok. aber auch mehr davon bergab wäre schöner gewesen, vor allem zum schluß hätte es noch mal am neufville runter gehen können


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Mai 2012)

fbh meldet Weltuntergang.


----------



## wissefux (5. Mai 2012)

hey, der soll doch erst im dezember kommen


----------



## mzaskar (5. Mai 2012)

Der Fürst war schon immer seiner Zeit voraus


----------



## wissefux (5. Mai 2012)

habe soeben noch besuch aus fbh downtown bekommen. ergo wurde der weltuntergang überstanden


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Mai 2012)

Hat ganz schön runtergemacht heute. Morgen nochmal etwas und dann sollte es besser werden mit dem Wetter.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (5. Mai 2012)

Moin,
Hybrid-Day der Erste ist vorbei! Erstaunlich was es so alles mit E-Motor geht  für Pendler sicher eine feine Sache! Bin auch mal ein Liege-Dreirad mit 45km/h Motor gefahren  wahnsinn. Und die schnellen Pedelecs eh, da geht gut was vorwärts  morgen dann noch das Rennen auf selbigem


----------



## mzaskar (5. Mai 2012)

ZRH meldet Weltuntergang


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Mai 2012)

Gleich geht' wieder zum Tierarzt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Mai 2012)

Amber wird zwar zusehends fitter, aber das eine Beinchen sieht noch nicht wirklich gut aus. Sie wird wohl mindestens eine Kralle verlieren. Morgen um 11:00 Uhr geht's weiter.

Hier noch zwei Ziehkinder unseres Tierarztes:





Gute Nacht


----------



## wissefux (6. Mai 2012)

moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. Mai 2012)

moin moin


----------



## ratte (6. Mai 2012)

Achduschreck, sind die beiden knuffig. 

Fotografiert es sich nicht eigentlich besser, ohne den Finger vor der Linse zu haben?  

So, und nun mal gut überlegen, was man mit dem angebrochenen Tag noch Sinnvolles anstellen kann.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. Mai 2012)

Sorry, aber das Foto musste schnell gehen, weil wir den Tierarzt Nachts um 22:30 Uhr nicht noch unnötig mit einer Foto-Session nerven wollten.

Ambers Pfote muss morgen nachoperiert werden, um das abgestorbene Gewebe zu entfernen.

Ich überlege mir gerade was ich heute sinnvolles hier zu Hause als Cat-Sitter anstellen kann.


----------



## ratte (6. Mai 2012)

22:30 Uhr? 
Da bedankt man sich wirklich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. Mai 2012)

Unser Tierarzt ist wirklich super engagiert. Da der Verband in den letzten Tagen 2x täglich gewechselt werden musste und er gestern noch unterwegs war, hatte er selbst den späten Termin gemacht.


----------



## ratte (6. Mai 2012)

Argh, nächste Gewitterfront im Anzug.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. Mai 2012)

... Und schon vorbei


----------



## ratte (6. Mai 2012)

So war der Bärlauch wenigstens jetzt schon gewaschen.


----------



## wissefux (6. Mai 2012)

frage an den apfel tv experten : wie bringe ich dieser fernbedienung bei, daß sie nur apfel tv bedient 
bei jedem klick steuert sie nämlich zeitgleich je nach klickrichtung im menü die lautstärke des mbp hoch oder runter und wenn man was im menü auswählt, startet "spontan" der grade in itunes aktuelle song ... ziemlich nervig das ist


----------



## uwe50 (6. Mai 2012)

ratte schrieb:


> und Hopi: War zum Warten leider etwas zu frisch und feucht, so dass sich das ziemlich schnell aufgelöst hat. Zumindest sind wir so auch dem Weichspülgang noch entkommen.





wissefux schrieb:


> waren viele streckenabschnitte von den eppstein-trails bekannt, allerdings dieses mal in anderer fahrtrichtung ...






... und hier noch den Fragebogen


----------



## Trust2k (6. Mai 2012)

Wenn du die FB am MBP nicht benutzt...

Apfel>Systemeinstellungen>Sicherheit

dann Infrarotempfänger deaktivieren anklicken.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wissefux (6. Mai 2012)

Trust2k schrieb:


> Wenn du die FB am MBP nicht benutzt...
> 
> Apfel>Systemeinstellungen>Sicherheit
> 
> ...



merci  an der stelle hätte ich die einstellung ja nie gesucht 

bedeutet das aber jetzt, daß die funkmaus und funktastatur nicht mehr funktionieren würden ? gleich mal testen ...

gut, die funken wohl anders ...


----------



## ratte (6. Mai 2012)

uwe50 schrieb:


> ... und hier noch den Fragebogen


Dafür hatten wir uns die Zeit noch genommen.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (6. Mai 2012)

Mahlzeit!
Hybrid-Day der Zweite auch vorbei! War trotz des Wetters ganz gut und das Rennen auch ganz nett! Nur meine Ausdauer ist noch mieserabel, hat also leider nicht fürs Treppchen gereicht... 








Besonders interessant war vor allem das Prototypen- und Lastenrad-Rennen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. Mai 2012)

N' Abend 

Hier hat es schon wieder geschüttet


----------



## wissefux (7. Mai 2012)

moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. Mai 2012)

Tach auch


----------



## Crazy-Racer (7. Mai 2012)

Mahlzeit...


----------



## mzaskar (7. Mai 2012)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Mahlzeit!
> Hybrid-Day der Zweite auch vorbei! War trotz des Wetters ganz gut und das Rennen auch ganz nett! Nur meine Ausdauer ist noch mieserabel, hat also leider nicht fürs Treppchen gereicht...
> 
> 
> ...



Du warst zu warm angezogen  

Moin


----------



## Crazy-Racer (7. Mai 2012)

korrekt!
Leider war das Wetter stark wechselhaft...vor dem Rennen war es fast noch kühl, dann wurde es zunehmend wärmer und ich "überhitzte"  nach dem Rennen war es vielleicht noch 15min richtig warm (sogar die Sonne kam raus) und dann kühle es rasch wieder ab...an dem Tag war ein ständiger Schichtenwechsel angesagt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. Mai 2012)

Gut 2-rädrig nach EB gelangt


----------



## wissefux (7. Mai 2012)

@crazy : wie hoch war denn der trail-anteil 

sieht auf jeden fall sehr ungewohnt aus, wenn man mit solchen rädern rennen fährt ...


----------



## Crazy-Racer (7. Mai 2012)

wissefux schrieb:


> @crazy : wie hoch war denn der trail-anteil
> 
> sieht auf jeden fall sehr ungewohnt aus, wenn man mit solchen rädern rennen fährt ...



Der Trailanteil waren sicherlich um die 0%, also fast schon akzeptabel 

Ja, merkwürdig sieht es schon ein bisschen aus - hast du es dir angesehen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (7. Mai 2012)

nö, schließe ich aber aus dem foto. dynamische fahrweise auf weniger dynamisch aussehendem hobel ...


----------



## Crazy-Racer (7. Mai 2012)

wissefux schrieb:


> nö, schließe ich aber aus dem foto. dynamische fahrweise auf weniger dynamisch aussehendem hobel ...



26kg pure Dynamik! 
Solange der Motor läuft  die letzte Runde wurde ohne Motor gefahren, da merkt man das dann doch deutlich!
War ein Rennen mit Strassenzugelassenen, schnellen (45km/h) Pedelecs - da muss halt eigentlich alles dran sein...Pedelec im Grenzbereich fahren ist übrigens auch anstrengend, sehr sogar. Ich habs vorher auch nicht geglaubt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. Mai 2012)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Der Trailanteil waren sicherlich um die 0%, also fast schon akzeptabel



Ist ja den Berichten nach fast wie am Sa. am Judenkopf *duckundwech*


----------



## wissefux (7. Mai 2012)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ist ja den Berichten nach fast wie am Sa. am Judenkopf *duckundwech*



ja, aber wir hatten keinen motor und mußten selber treten ... 

der trailanteil am judenkopf war schon ok, hätte natürlich nochv höher sein können ... mir haben am meisten die spitzkehren am ende gefehlt ... dafür hab ich mal große teile der tt-strecke umgekehrt kennengelernt. hatte auch seinen reiz ...


----------



## Crazy-Racer (7. Mai 2012)

wissefux schrieb:


> ja, aber wir hatten keinen motor und mußten selber treten ...
> 
> .



Wenn du glaubst, bei einem Pedelec müsse man nicht selbst treten, dann fahr doch am besten mal eins, gerne auch bergauf  man ist damit nur schneller, die Anstrengung bleibt gleich! Man kann auch mit einem normalen MTB Lastfrei fahren...


----------



## Trust2k (7. Mai 2012)

@ Wissefux

Bei welcher Truppe warst du dabei gewesen? bei der etwas schnelleren Truppe?



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (7. Mai 2012)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Wenn du glaubst, bei einem Pedelec müsse man nicht selbst treten, dann fahr doch am besten mal eins, gerne auch bergauf  man ist damit nur schneller, die Anstrengung bleibt gleich! Man kann auch mit einem normalen MTB Lastfrei fahren...



bin es zwar noch nicht selbst gefahren, habe mir aber schon einige "rennen" geliefert.
klar müssen die pedelecs auch getreten werden, aber von anstrengung war bei meinen bisherigen duellen bei den gegnern null zu sehen. ganz gemütlich bergauf im lockeren tritt waren die muttis und vaddis 60 + unterwegs, während mir die zunge am boden hing und ich mit letzter kraft ca. 10 m vorsprung konstant halten konnte ... und das waren nur 25 er, sonst hätte ich null chance gehabt ...


----------



## Crazy-Racer (7. Mai 2012)

wissefux schrieb:


> bin es zwar noch nicht selbst gefahren, habe mir aber schon einige "rennen" geliefert.
> klar müssen die pedelecs auch getreten werden, aber von anstrengung war bei meinen bisherigen duellen bei den gegnern null zu sehen. ganz gemütlich bergauf im lockeren tritt waren die muttis und vaddis 60 + unterwegs, während mir die zunge am boden hing und ich mit letzter kraft ca. 10 m vorsprung konstant halten konnte ... und das waren nur 25 er, sonst hätte ich null chance gehabt ...



Fahr mal selbst, am besten gegen einen anderen auf gleichem Bike  dann ist es, wie schon geschrieben, zwar schneller als ohne Motor, aber genauso anstrengend...
Klar kannst du mit so einem Teil mit 40 einen Berg hoch fliegen, den du ohne Motor nur mit 25 schaffst, aber du musst halt trotzdem genauso rein treten


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. Mai 2012)

Bei mir in der Fa. hat einer so ein E-Delite. Er kommt aus der gleichen Ecke wie ich und überholt mich öfter auf dem Weg nach EB.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (7. Mai 2012)

Wie gesagt: schneller ja (bei gleicher Anstrengung), weniger anstrengend nur bei gleichem Tempo wie ohne Motor  wers nicht glaubt, muss es testen  dazu wäre das letzte WE gut geeigent gewesen.


----------



## wissefux (7. Mai 2012)

vielleicht ist es auch von modell zu modell unterschiedlich, was die anstrengungen betrifft ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. Mai 2012)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Wie gesagt: schneller ja (bei gleicher Anstrengung), ...



Das entspricht meiner Beobachtung


----------



## Crazy-Racer (7. Mai 2012)

wissefux schrieb:


> vielleicht ist es auch von modell zu modell unterschiedlich, was die anstrengungen betrifft ...



Es ist ganz sicher sogar vom gewählten Unterstützungsgrad abhängig  davon ist übrigens auch sehr stark die Reichweite abhängig!
Ansonsten sind die gängigen, hochwertigen Antriebe alle recht ähnlich. Der BionX (Hinterrad-Nabenmotor) ist etwas dynamischer, dafür am Berg bauartbedingt etwas schlechter was den Wirkungsgrad angeht. Der Bosch (Tretlagermotor) hat Vorteile beim Schwerpunkt und wenn das Rad ohne Strom gefahren wird (weniger rotierende Masse durch Freilauf), dafür steigt der Verschleiß...unterstützen tun sie aber ähnlich. Vor allem am Berg soll aber der Bosch doch spürbar angenehmer (auf jeden Fall aber Effizienter) sein. Kenne da jemanden, der in Kombination mit einer Rohloff drauf schwört. Mich stört da aber massiv die nicht-schaltbarkeit unter Last der Rohloff. Nix zum sportlich Fahren, da geht eine Kettenschaltung sehr viel besser


----------



## mzaskar (7. Mai 2012)

Dann noch einen Nabenmotor für vorne  dann geht es ab


----------



## Crazy-Racer (7. Mai 2012)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Dann noch einen Nabenmotor für vorne  dann geht es ab



Sowas war bei Prototypenrennen am Start  vorn und hinten jeweils 1kW in der Nabe  dementsprechend ging er dann auch recht zügig den Berg hinauf


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. Mai 2012)

Habe noch eine schöne Staufenrunde absolviert. Ist schon gut abgetrocknet. Nur die Trails sind noch recht schmierig, was den Kickfaktor erhöht 

... Auf dem Mannstein-Trail waren wieder Stöckchenleger unterwegs


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (7. Mai 2012)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... Ach so: Der zweite Teil von Sherlock Holmes ist
> 
> Gab's gerade in 1080p auf Apple TV



Warum sieht Holmes aus wie der Joker aus Batman


----------



## wissefux (8. Mai 2012)

moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. Mai 2012)

Moin Moin

Ausgepennt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. Mai 2012)

Die 2-rädrige Fahrt nach EB war sehr schön, sonnig und mild, kurz/kurz war shon angenehm.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (8. Mai 2012)

Mahlzeit!


----------



## wissefux (8. Mai 2012)

wahltho schrieb:


> Die 2-rädrige Fahrt nach EB war sehr schön, sonnig und mild, kurz/kurz war shon angenehm.



sagg, langschläfer ...

frische 8 grad in der früh, immerhin schon halbwegs hell ... kurz/kurz ist nur ab und zu morgens möglich, ändert sich quasi täglich ...


----------



## mzaskar (8. Mai 2012)

Sushi Day  Mahlzeit


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. Mai 2012)

wahltho schrieb:


> Gut, dass sich auf Sushi nichts reimt





Sushi gab's bei Fürstens am Samstag Abend bis zum Abwinken und hat auch die Muschi erfreut 

Heute gab's mal wieder klassisch 'nen halben Gummigeier mit Pommes rot/weiss


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. Mai 2012)

Ich glaub' den Fred "Nachrichten für ... im Taunus" hat inzwischen garantiert keiner mehr abonniert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (8. Mai 2012)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich glaub' den Fred "Nachrichten für ... im Taunus" hat inzwischen garantiert keiner mehr abonniert



popcorn


----------



## wissefux (8. Mai 2012)

flashmob im taunus , ich wär dabei


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. Mai 2012)

wissefux schrieb:


> popcorn



... und Cola  

 Heute ist ja wieder Herden-Biken rund um den Staufen angesagt - Da will es gut überlegt sein, wann ich zu meiner abendlichen Taunusrunde aufbreche, damit ich meine Ruhe habe


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. Mai 2012)

wahltho schrieb:


> Da will es gut überlegt sein, wann ich zu meiner abendlichen Taunusrunde aufbreche, damit ich meine Ruhe habe



 Früh - Dann bin ich vor dem Auftrieb an der Gundelhardt durch


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. Mai 2012)

Habe dann noch eine sehr schöne, trailige Staufenrunde gedreht und hatte meine Ruhe im Wald 

Die Trails waren größtenteils schon wieder komplett abgetrocknet


----------



## wissefux (9. Mai 2012)

moin. jetzt sind die trails wohl wieder angefeuchtet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. Mai 2012)

Moin 

Das war ja auch mit Ansage, deshalb habe ich es gestern nochmal so richtig genossen. 

Sieht ja ganz gut da draussen aus, also kein Grund, nicht das 2-Rad zu bemühen


----------



## wissefux (9. Mai 2012)

in höchst schifft es aktuell ganz ordentlich


----------



## Crazy-Racer (9. Mai 2012)

Morsche! In DA ist es aktuell noch trocken von oben, hoffe das bleibt noch ein bisschen so


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. Mai 2012)

Oh Fürst vertraue der Macht des Regenradars! 

Gut und von oben trocken 2-rädrig nach EB gelangt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. Mai 2012)

Goil   

Ein Fahrradi


----------



## Crazy-Racer (9. Mai 2012)

wahltho schrieb:


> Goil
> 
> Ein Fahrradi


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. Mai 2012)

... und das Ding dann noch als Pedelec


----------



## Crazy-Racer (9. Mai 2012)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... und das Ding dann noch als Pedelec



Aber offen  also bis 80-90km/h


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. Mai 2012)

Bei Vmax >= 80km/h dürfte man ja dann schon wieder auf die Autobahn 

Der Regen scheint langsam durchgezogen zu sein. Die trockene 2-rädrige Heimfahrt ist somit wohl auch gesichert


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. Mai 2012)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Aber offen  also bis 80-90km/h





wahltho schrieb:


> Bei Vmax >= 80km/h dürfte man ja dann schon wieder auf die Autobahn



+ Diese App und das Ganze klingt auch noch wie das Original


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (9. Mai 2012)

wahltho schrieb:


> Der Regen scheint langsam durchgezogen zu sein. Die trockene 2-rädrige Heimfahrt ist somit wohl auch gesichert



würde ich nicht drauf wetten. h. meldet aktuell land unter


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. Mai 2012)

EB auch - Ist aber bald schon wieder durch


----------



## wissefux (9. Mai 2012)

stimmt, sonne wieder da


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. Mai 2012)

Auf die Regenradarvohersage ist eben Verlass

 Gut 2-rädrig heimgekommen, von oben trocken, von unten etwas nass

... die wesentliche Feuchtigkeit kam von Innen, da ist doch recht schwül draußen ist


----------



## mzaskar (9. Mai 2012)

was es alles so gibt 

http://www.blick.ch/news/schweiz/ic...tein-gesehen-id1875306.html?fwcc=1&fwcl=1&fwl


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. Mai 2012)

Hast Du etwa noch nie einen Panther gesehen?  confused:

Mensch die lustigen Diskussionen in "Nachrichten für Dingsbums im Taunus", etc. kommen irgendwie zum Erliegen 

Ich glaub' da müsste man mal eine Reanimation vornehmen, z.b. Das Thema "Klingelpflicht für MTBs" wurde noch nicht behandelt

... oder aber ich packe endlich mal die Säge ein und fahre am Bogenschützenplatz vorbei, ...

... dann würden die Usual Suspects bestimmt aus der Reserve gelockt werden und es würde endlich wieder lustisch 

Bis dahin aber erstmal Gute Nacht


----------



## mzaskar (9. Mai 2012)

wahltho schrieb:


> Hast Du etwa noch nie einen Panther gesehen?  confused:



Schon, sber nicht im Jura und nicht ohne Käfig drumherum ( um den Panther, nicht ums Jura ... Obwohl )

Und das neben Braunbären und Wölfe in Graubünden .... auch ohne Käfig


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. Mai 2012)

Wir sind doch Kick-Sportler und das erhöht letztendlich doch nur den Kick


----------



## mzaskar (9. Mai 2012)

Stimmt  ungeahnte Beschleunigungswerte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trust2k (10. Mai 2012)

moin aus dem IP Höchst


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wissefux (10. Mai 2012)

moin. bin auch gleich da


----------



## Crazy-Racer (10. Mai 2012)

Mahlzeit!
Joggen oder nicht, das ist jetzt die Frage


----------



## Trust2k (10. Mai 2012)

Jetzt joggen, später wirds zu warm


----------



## Crazy-Racer (10. Mai 2012)

Zu warm wirds mir in der Jahreszeit eher nicht, aber jetzt ist die Zeit günstig und die Sonne scheint


----------



## Trust2k (10. Mai 2012)

Ich werd heute abend ne Runde laufen oder heute mittag. 

Schwanheimer Dünen oder am Main ne Runde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. Mai 2012)

Moin 

Heue nochmal 2-rädrig nach EB, dann erstmal viele Frei-Tage


----------



## wissefux (10. Mai 2012)

wahltho schrieb:


> Heue nochmal 2-rädrig nach EB, dann erstmal viele Frei-Tage



fast dito


----------



## mzaskar (10. Mai 2012)

Ich habe heute schon Frei-Tag


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. Mai 2012)

Sehr schön 2-rädrig nach EB gelangt.

... es war allerdings schon recht schwül


----------



## Crazy-Racer (10. Mai 2012)

Der morgendliche Lauf auf sandigem Boden zwischen den duftenden Feldern war beim Blick in den Morgenhimmel mit der hinter Wolkenschleiern versteckten Sonne fast ein bisschen wie im Urlaub


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. Mai 2012)

Ich werde heute Abend das schöne Wetter noch mal geniessen und eine Taunusrunde drehen


----------



## wissefux (10. Mai 2012)

und ich dreh noch mal ne runde mit meinem rasenmäher


----------



## Crazy-Racer (10. Mai 2012)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich werde heute Abend das schöne Wetter noch mal geniessen und eine Taunusrunde drehen



und ich überlege krampfhaft, wie ich die Zeit in der Nähe des Odenwaldes besser nutzen könnte...angeblich gibts hier auch Wald  nur welches Ross kann mein Taunussitz entbehren? Nur Probleme...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. Mai 2012)

wissefux schrieb:


> und ich dreh noch mal ne runde mit meinem rasenmäher



Das macht bei mir das Personal 

... in Form eines fast 19-jährigen Filius


----------



## wissefux (10. Mai 2012)

wahltho schrieb:


> Das macht bei mir das Personal
> 
> ... in Form eines fast 19-jährigen Filius



so ein personal ist mir (noch) zu teuer und es braucht eine lange anlernzeit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. Mai 2012)

Oh ja - Teuer ist es in der Tat


----------



## Crazy-Racer (10. Mai 2012)

wahltho schrieb:


> Oh ja - Teuer ist es in der Tat



Vieles was Spaß macht(e) ist doch teuer


----------



## mzaskar (10. Mai 2012)

wissefux schrieb:


> und ich dreh noch mal ne runde mit meinem rasenmäher



Done


----------



## ratte (10. Mai 2012)

*grummelgrummel*
Das hört sich da draußen noch nach Spaß an heute. Mal sehen, ob's was gibt.  Angekündigt war es ja.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. Mai 2012)

Ich mach mich dann mal auf's Bike


----------



## wissefux (10. Mai 2012)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Done



dito. ich hätte es allerdings auch meinen ex-erziehungsberechtigten überlassen können. immerhin gehört 2/3 der zu mähenden fläche meinen eltern und die sind als rentner auch entsprechend günstig  nur zeit haben se keine


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. Mai 2012)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich mach mich dann mal auf's Bike



Done - Es war sehr schön und vor allen Dingen sehr ruhig im Wald, zum Glück keine Spur von den Herden-Bikern


----------



## mzaskar (10. Mai 2012)

Du gehst auch keiner Herde nach


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. Mai 2012)

Nö


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (11. Mai 2012)

moin moin moin moin moin moin moin moin moin moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. Mai 2012)

Moin


----------



## Crazy-Racer (11. Mai 2012)

Moin!

toitoitoi, dass das Wetter noch hält, bis ich zuhause bin nachher  Auch wenn der Wetterbericht ganz anders aussieht


----------



## mzaskar (11. Mai 2012)

nur schreit doch hier nicht so rum, ist doch Frei-Tag  

ein einfaches "Moin" hätte doch gereicht


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. Mai 2012)

Schon beim Cat-Doc gewesen, die Heilung von Ambers Verletzungen schreitet langsam aber stetig voran.

Bike-Pflege ist auch abgeschlossen. Die Säge ist eingepackt, hoffentlich schaffe ich es in den kommenden Tagen mal zum Bogenschützenplatz.

Heute ist aber nach vier Tagen mal ein Tag Bike-Pause; zudem gibt's heute Abend noch Zirkel-Training bei Ausbilderin A.

Chappi gibt's heute beim Thai


----------



## wissefux (11. Mai 2012)

mzaskar schrieb:


> nur schreit doch hier nicht so rum, ist doch Frei-Tag
> 
> ein einfaches "Moin" hätte doch gereicht



war weder geschrien noch hätte es dieses mal gereicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. Mai 2012)

Hier wird es gegen 18:00 Uhr wohl auch einen kleinen Weltuntergang geben, aber der grosse zieht anscheinend nördlich vorbei


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. Mai 2012)

Oh je - Da kommt doch mehr


----------



## mzaskar (11. Mai 2012)

Ich muss sagen, eine Radtour macht bedeutend mehr Spass als Rasenmähen 




@home


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. Mai 2012)

Wo bleibt denn der Weltuntergang 

Auf nichts ist mehr Verlass


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. Mai 2012)

Endlich ist er da


----------



## mzaskar (11. Mai 2012)

wer?... Der Untergang??? Papperlafax, der kommt doch gar nicht


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. Mai 2012)

... Und schon wieder vorbei


----------



## wissefux (11. Mai 2012)

und alles noch heil geblieben 

positiver nebeneffekt : wieder angenehme temperaturen. die schwüle wurde weggeblasen


----------



## mzaskar (11. Mai 2012)

saukalt ist es


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. Mai 2012)

Ich empfinde die Abkühlung auch als angenehm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (11. Mai 2012)

quatsch, sitze auf dem Balkon und musste schon eine Weste anziehen  dabei war es gestern so schön angenehm draussen  jetzt muss ich bald auch noch Socken, Schuhe und eine lange Hose anziehen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. Mai 2012)

Ich sitze zwar nur auf dem Sofa vor der Glotze, habe aber schon vor ein paar Stunden die Shorts wieder gegen eine Jeans getauscht 

Gute Nacht


----------



## wissefux (12. Mai 2012)

moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Mai 2012)

Moin moin


----------



## mzaskar (12. Mai 2012)

Tach auch


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Mai 2012)

Mahlzeit!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Mai 2012)

"Vier Löwen" ist echt rabenschwarzer Humor 

Gute Nacht


----------



## wissefux (13. Mai 2012)

moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Mai 2012)

Moin moin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (13. Mai 2012)

Moin Moin Moin  

Soderle, gleich mal auf zum geographischen Mittelpunktes des Saarlandes


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Mai 2012)

Gleich geht's erstmal zum täglich ein Date mit dem Tier- Doc


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Mai 2012)

A. Und ich haben dann noch eine schöne 2-rädrige Taunusrunde gedreht


----------



## wissefux (14. Mai 2012)

moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. Mai 2012)

Moin 

Ausgepennt an diesem Frei-Tag


----------



## Crazy-Racer (14. Mai 2012)

Mahlzeit!

Am Freitag schön von DA nach Kriftel, am Sa dann nach Rüdesheim Flachlandradeln zur dritt und gesten einen Quickie auf den Atzelberg! Bin zufrieden mit dem WE 

Mal schauen, was das Nächste so bringt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. Mai 2012)

Ich werde nach dem täglichen Besuch beim Tier-Doc noch eine Runde im Taunus drehen, um das (noch) schöne Wetter auszunutzen


----------



## mzaskar (14. Mai 2012)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Moin Moin Moin
> 
> Soderle, gleich mal auf zum geographischen Mittelpunktes des Saarlandes



Done 

Der Mittelpunkt,




der höchste Punkt der Tour,




der kalte Punkt




und ein Gipfelkreuz


----------



## Hopi (14. Mai 2012)

Ja das Saarland, wenn sie auch nix haben  einen Mittelpunkt haben sie


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. Mai 2012)

Ein nach dem Tierarztbesuch doch noch sehr schöner Frei-Tag mit einer Menge Zwei- und Vierradspass bei mildem, sonnigen Klima neigt sich dem Ende entgegen


----------



## mzaskar (14. Mai 2012)

Heute leider keinen 2Rad Spass ....

Dach repariert


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. Mai 2012)

Gute Nacht


----------



## wissefux (15. Mai 2012)

guten morgen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. Mai 2012)

Einen wunderschönen auch


----------



## Crazy-Racer (15. Mai 2012)

Mahlzeit!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. Mai 2012)

Fbh meldet Gewitter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (15. Mai 2012)

Regen


----------



## Crazy-Racer (15. Mai 2012)

In DA ist noch alles trocken. Die 2-rädrige Fahrt war nur etwas windig...


----------



## Crazy-Racer (15. Mai 2012)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> In DA ist noch alles trocken. Die 2-rädrige Fahrt war nur etwas windig...



Ok Ok, es ändert sich gerade von windig in nass und windig...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. Mai 2012)

So Tierarztbesuch mit Amber erledigt.

Morgen gibt's die Double-Cat-Vet-Feature Show, weil ich Ricky auch gleich zum Impfen mitnehme.

FÃ¼r Die Verletzung von Amber haben wir bisher 1,5 kâ¬ beim Doc gelassen, aber die Heilung schreitet gut voran.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. Mai 2012)

Das schöne Wetter ausgenutzt und ein sehr schöne 2-rädrige & 2-stündige Taunusrunde gedreht


----------



## wissefux (16. Mai 2012)

moin


----------



## Crazy-Racer (16. Mai 2012)

Mahlzeit!
sch.....ade Wetter...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. Mai 2012)

Moin


----------



## wissefux (16. Mai 2012)

hier ist es definitiv zu heiß ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. Mai 2012)

Wo denn bitte 

In fbh herrscht das absolute Baustellenchaos.


----------



## mzaskar (16. Mai 2012)

Vlt steht der Fux ja auf Bauarbeiter


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. Mai 2012)

Da muss ich irgendwie sofort an Village People denken


----------



## --bikerider-- (16. Mai 2012)

NEEEEEEIN!!!

http://www.tannheimertal.at/VidNetBilder/tannht.jpg


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. Mai 2012)

Was ist denn das weiße Zeug


----------



## mzaskar (16. Mai 2012)

Bist du etwas dort  

Village People ....

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xk0yZuc7WD4"]Die Ãrzte + Village People - YMCA      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (16. Mai 2012)

Morgen große Taunusrunde! Vllt sieht man sich ja


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. Mai 2012)

Ich werde morgen auch eine Taunusrunde drehen, aber auf Grund der Koordination des täglichen Tierarztbesuches, auch am Feiertag, kann die Runde wohl nicht ganz so groß ausfallen.


----------



## wissefux (17. Mai 2012)

moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. Mai 2012)

Moin moin


----------



## mzaskar (17. Mai 2012)

Tach


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. Mai 2012)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich werde morgen auch eine Taunusrunde drehen, ...



 Done - Schee war's 

Zum Glück war noch nicht so viel los im Wald.

Ob der rollenden Alk-Stationen, die heute traditionell im Wald unterwegs seien sollten, dürfte die eigentlich endlich mal wieder ein Festtag für die breiten Sportler sein


----------



## Crazy-Racer (17. Mai 2012)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Morgen große Taunusrunde! Vllt sieht man sich ja



Zwar im Tanuns, aber auf Grund technischer Probleme, bzw. irreperablem Materialausfall beim Uphill deutlich kleiner als geplant


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. Mai 2012)

Was ist denn passiert


----------



## wissefux (18. Mai 2012)

moin am heutigen frei-tag, der hier übrigens immer ein frei-tag ist  still very hot


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. Mai 2012)

Well, some like it hot or it's better in the Caribbeans 

Moin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. Mai 2012)

Tierarztbesuch und Taunus 2-Rad-Runde absolviert.

Ab morgen muss wieder nur noch eine Katze zum Tierarzt.

Im Wald war es wieder so, wie ich es am liebsten habe: Herrlich leer


----------



## wissefux (19. Mai 2012)

moin. caribbean is quite cold


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. Mai 2012)

Hhmm 

Ich dachte Ihr hättet gestern den Tag der Fahne gefeiert 

(... demnach hätten die breiten Sportler ja eigentlich jeden Tag Frei-Tag   )

Ach so: Moin


----------



## Crazy-Racer (19. Mai 2012)

wahltho schrieb:


> Was ist denn passiert



iggis Kassette dreht ohne das Hinterrad zu drehen. Der Kerl hat einfach zu viel Kraft!


----------



## mzaskar (19. Mai 2012)

Autsch


----------



## mzaskar (19. Mai 2012)

Hi Thomas, 

das könnte dich vielleicht auch interessieren


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. Mai 2012)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Der Kerl hat einfach zu viel Kraft!



Definitiv! 

So 1x eine Katze zum Tierarzt und 1x Schwetzingen und zurück.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. Mai 2012)

Moin 

Bereits 1x Tierarzt absolviert


----------



## wissefux (20. Mai 2012)

touchdown ffm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (21. Mai 2012)

moin moin. back from hot spot dubai und endlich wieder vernünftige nachttemperaturen @home


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. Mai 2012)

Moin 

Aah - 'ne Woche Power Shopping in Dubai 

Ich dachte, da wäre alles klimatisiert


----------



## Crazy-Racer (21. Mai 2012)

Mahlzeit!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. Mai 2012)

Gut 2-rädrig nach EB gelangt 

Ob des Baustellenchaos in fbh/Kelkheim wird es dieses Jahr wohl noch genau 0-Mal das Vierrad nach EB geben


----------



## wissefux (21. Mai 2012)

wahltho schrieb:


> Aah - 'ne Woche Power Shopping in Dubai
> 
> Ich dachte, da wäre alles klimatisiert



powershoping fiel aus. vor lauter angebot weiß man nämlich gar nicht, wo man anfangen soll zu shoppen. also haben wir das gelassen. und nebenbei ist es kaum günstiger wie hier, teilweise sogar teurer ...

klimatiesiert ist dort schon viel, sogar bushaltewartestellen. am strand ist aber nix klimatisiert und ausserhalb der shops (von den malls mal abgesehen) natürlich auch nichts. und es reichen dort schon wenige minuten fußweg zum nächsten lädchen, um durchzuschwitzen (zumindest mir)


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. Mai 2012)

Wetter sieht ja gut aus 

Wenn es so bleibt, gibt es gleich noch eine schöne Staufenrunde


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. Mai 2012)

wahltho schrieb:


> Wenn es so bleibt, gibt es gleich noch eine schöne Staufenrunde



 Done


----------



## wissefux (22. Mai 2012)

moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. Mai 2012)

Moin moin


----------



## Crazy-Racer (22. Mai 2012)

Mahlzeit!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. Mai 2012)

Sehr schön 2-rädrig nach EB gelangt, es war allerdings schon ziemlich warm.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (22. Mai 2012)

Hoffe mal das Wetter hält jetzt ein bisschen  vor allem über Pfingsten! Da wird der Mainradweg gerockt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. Mai 2012)

Ich habe gerade wieder den Taunus gerockt - H E R R L I C H


----------



## wissefux (23. Mai 2012)

moin. satte 19 grad, komm mir so langsam vor wie einst in dubai ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. Mai 2012)

Moin, Moin


----------



## Crazy-Racer (23. Mai 2012)

Mahlzeit!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. Mai 2012)

Gut 2-rädrig nach EB gelangt. Auf den letzten Metern gab es einen kleinen Guss von oben, aber zur Zeit ist es wohl egal, ob man von innen oder von aussen nass wird


----------



## wissefux (23. Mai 2012)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Mahlzeit!



klingt irgendwie nach dauerhafter zeitverschiebung richtung osten


----------



## mzaskar (23. Mai 2012)

Ampopo Verschiebung

http://www.20min.ch/schweiz/zuerich/story/MFO-Gebaeude-biegt-auf-Zielgerade-ein-21163068

finde ich cool, ist aber kein Kicksport


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. Mai 2012)

Ich glaube da kommt eine Gewitterzelle auf uns zu


----------



## Crazy-Racer (23. Mai 2012)

Wetter muss noch halten...bis halb 8 minimum


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. Mai 2012)

Ich glaube wir haben wieder mal Glück, denn sie zieht genau nördlich und südlich von hier durch. Über HG macht es gerade runter.


----------



## ratte (23. Mai 2012)

Das hätte auch noch gefehlt. 
Erst viel zu tun und zu lange auf der Arbeit, beim Losfahren dann feststellen müssen, dass man einen Plattfuß hat und dann noch auf der Heimfahrt duschen? Ne, das wäre zuviel des Guten gewesen. 
Es reichte daheim festzustellen, dass der Mantel es auch hinter sich hat.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. Mai 2012)

Naja ist ja zum Glück vorbeigezogen 

Ich konnte dann auch noch meine abendliche Taunusrunde in voller Spiellänge drehen 

Morgen noch 1x EB und dann ist langes w/e 

Ich muss auch dringend den Minion hinten tauschen; der entwickelt sich rapide zum Slick


----------



## ratte (23. Mai 2012)

Slick ist auch was feines. 
Bei mir war es eher ein Eiertanz. War zu faul auf der Arbeit zu flicken, und da ja noch Luft drin war hatte ich gehofft, dass es bis daheim hält. Hmm, zweimal nachpumpen war nötig und der Abstand wurde immer kürzer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (24. Mai 2012)

moin. hatte gestern erstmals das vergnügen, nach fbh mit dem kfz zu fahren und verstehe nun des fürsten ansicht 
die raubritter nutzen auch sogleich ihre chance und bauen sich gut getarnt in der umleitung auf ....


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. Mai 2012)

Moin 

Vor allen Dingen ist das mit der Baustelle erst der Anfang


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. Mai 2012)

Gut 2-rädrig nach EB gelangt. Ziemlich warm da draussen


----------



## Crazy-Racer (24. Mai 2012)

Moin Moin!

Nicht mehr so drückend heute  vielleicht bleibt es heut im Büro sogar unter 30°C 
Gestern hat das Wetter auf jeden Fall perfekt mitgespielt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. Mai 2012)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Gestern hat das Wetter auf jeden Fall perfekt mitgespielt



 Yepp 

... und heute wahrscheinlich auch wieder


----------



## Crazy-Racer (24. Mai 2012)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Moin Moin!
> 
> vielleicht bleibt es heut im Büro sogar unter 30°C



Hoffnung nicht erfüllt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. Mai 2012)

Der w/e Countdown läuft


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. Mai 2012)

w/e 

... und noch ein schöne Taunusrunde absolviert


----------



## wissefux (25. Mai 2012)

moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. Mai 2012)

Moin 

Ausgepennt


----------



## wissefux (25. Mai 2012)

dito, aber bezahlt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. Mai 2012)

Ich auch bezahlt 

... Frei-Tage werden ja schließlich auch bezahlt


----------



## wissefux (25. Mai 2012)

ja schon, aber ich wurde auch ohne zeitverlust wach


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. Mai 2012)

.... Na dann penn' mal weiter 

Ich wecke Dich zum Lunch


----------



## wissefux (25. Mai 2012)

wichtig ist nur, den feierabend nicht zu verpennen  aber dafür sorgen ja meist die kollegen und kunden


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. Mai 2012)

Ach die Kollegen schlafen doch wahrscheinlich auch schon gut durch, das einzige was dann noch stört sind die Kunden  

Zurück von einem Sinn-haften 4-Rad Ausflug 

Heute ist mal 2-Rad Pause


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (25. Mai 2012)

Ich bin für die flächendeckende Einführung einer 4-Tage Arbeitswoche für Studenten (speziell wärend der Betriebsphasen)   ich brauch einfach mehr Zeit zum Radfahren...


----------



## wissefux (25. Mai 2012)

... dann wechsel doch den job und werd rad-profi  aber dann willste bestimmt schon nach einer woche profi-training net mehr auf so einem bock sitzen, es sei denn du steigst mit einer pause-woche ein ... 

mahlzeit


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. Mai 2012)

*Mahlzeit!!!*


----------



## wissefux (25. Mai 2012)

schrei net so, hier ist schließlich auch mittagsschlaf angesagt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. Mai 2012)

Stimmt - Ich höre das Schnarchen bis nach fbh


----------



## Crazy-Racer (25. Mai 2012)

wissefux schrieb:


> ... dann wechsel doch den job und werd rad-profi  aber dann willste bestimmt schon nach einer woche profi-training net mehr auf so einem bock sitzen, es sei denn du steigst mit einer pause-woche ein ...
> 
> mahlzeit



Ich glaub, dafür bin ich schon zu alt...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. Mai 2012)

.. vor allen Dingen ist das auch ungesund, weil man so viel Pharmazeutika schlucken muss 

 2-Rad Service inkl. Lager-Check erledigt.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. Mai 2012)

Steuererklärung abgegeben und somit eigentlich schon alles für dieses w/e erledigt


----------



## Basvender (25. Mai 2012)

hi zusammen,

wo kann man denn im Raum Frankfurt gut sein Laufrad reparieren lassen. Mir hats heute bei ner Abfahrt vom Feldi 2 Speichen abgerissen!

Danke schonmal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## karsten13 (25. Mai 2012)

Basvender schrieb:


> wo kann man denn im Raum Frankfurt gut sein Laufrad reparieren lassen. Mir hats heute bei ner Abfahrt vom Feldi 2 Speichen abgerissen!



kannst mal den faker fragen.

Speichenbruch hatte ich übrigens gestern auch mal wieder ...

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## wissefux (26. Mai 2012)

moin. ausgepennt ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. Mai 2012)

Moin, liege noch in der Heia ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. Mai 2012)

... Inzwischen nicht mehr und habe schon eine schöne 2-Radrunde durch den Taunus gedreht


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. Mai 2012)

... Gute Nacht


----------



## wissefux (27. Mai 2012)

moin. sagt bloss, es gibt heut feuchtes von oben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. Mai 2012)

Moin 

Sieht etwas bedeckt aus.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. Mai 2012)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... habe schon eine schöne 2-Radrunde durch den Taunus gedreht



 Dito


----------



## wissefux (27. Mai 2012)

hat tatsächlich etwas getröpfelt. aber nach einer woche wüste ist regen was herrliches ... auch ne schöne tour im mini- rudel gefahren und im gegensatz zu donnerstag mittag ging es heute richtig gut ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. Mai 2012)

Hier in fbh hat es nur ein ganz paar Tropfen gegeben.


----------



## ratte (27. Mai 2012)

Heute wurde zur Abwechslung mal nicht Rad gefahren, sondern in Royal Blood geduscht (= Schlauch beim Entlüften abgesprungen). Aber nun hat das Rad wenigstens wieder einen vernünftigen Druckpunkt..


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. Mai 2012)

Igitt 

& Güte Nacht


----------



## wissefux (28. Mai 2012)

moin. herrliches wetter heute


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. Mai 2012)

Moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. Mai 2012)

Heute gibt's zur Abwechselung mal eine zweirädrige Flachlandrunde über die Felder nach HG und zurück


----------



## Hopi (28. Mai 2012)

wahltho schrieb:


> Heute gibt's zur Abwechselung mal eine zweirädrige Flachlandrunde über die Felder nach HG und zurück



bei der Sonne 

wir werden wohl bald zu einer Runde durch die Wälder des Taunus unternehmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. Mai 2012)

wahltho schrieb:


> Heute gibt's zur Abwechselung mal eine zweirädrige Flachlandrunde über die Felder nach HG und zurück



Schee war's 

Solche Touren auf dem schnellen Delite Grey machen Lust auf's Radwandern


----------



## wissefux (29. Mai 2012)

moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. Mai 2012)

Moin Moin 

Ausgepennt...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. Mai 2012)

... und gut 2-rädrig nach EB gelangt


----------



## Drop-EX (29. Mai 2012)

Hallo,
ich hoffe, ich bin hier richtig. Muss ja nicht extra ein neuer Thread sein 

Ich habe vor kurzem mein Abitur gemacht und möchte ab dem Wintersemester studieren. Bisher war Köln unser Favorit (möchte mit 2 Freunden zusammenziehen), einer kommt da aber wahrscheinlich nicht rein. Frankfurt passt doch besser.
Ganz wichtig ist für mich die Möglichkeit, Fahrrad zu fahren.
In Köln wäre das super gewesen, aber ich kann meine Wahl nicht davon abhängig machen.

Wie sieht das ganze in Frankfurt aus? Momentan habe ich das Problem, dass ich überall recht weit fahren muss (15-20km sind es nach Stuttgart), um was gutes zu finden. Bis dahin bin ich schon am Ende, da es hier echt hügelig ist. Deshalb weiche ich für eine kleinere Runde fast immer auf ein paar kleine Trails in meiner Stadt aus. Das kann man aber auch mit nem Starrbike fahren. Die Trails in Stuttgart sind also nicht wirklich für eine kurze Feierabendrunde geeignet.
Einerseits suche ich das, andererseits natürlich auch was größeres. Aber das ist mit dem Taunus wohl gegeben. Ich war zwar schon 2x in Frankfurt, kann die Entfernungen aber nicht wirklich einschätzen. Waren nur jeweils 2 Tage dort.
Wie schätzt ihr das ein? Ist es eine gute Gegend zum biken, gibt es vielleicht sogar innerhalb von Frankfurt oder an der Stadtgrenze etwas zum fahren? Kann ich mein Enduro dort auch mal ausreizen?
Ich habe Probleme mit meinem Gewicht, krankheitsbedingt. Bin deshalb bergauf echt langsam, mein Bike mit fast 17kg machts nicht besser. Schiebe bergauf meistens. Für mich kein Problem, aber gibt es Gruppen, denen man sich so anschließen kann? Zumindest will ich mich keiner ambitionierten XC-Gruppe anschließen.

Danke schonmal


----------



## wissefux (29. Mai 2012)

also hier ist die beste bike-gegend, die ich so kenne  ok, es soll besseres geben ... aber der taunus als hausrevier ist schon super 
köln und umgebung (bergisches land ?) kann ich nicht beurteilen ...


aus ffm je nach standort so 10-20 km relativ flache anfahrt bis die "berge" beginnen. ist aber auch per s-bahn/u-bahn gut zu überbrücken. gerne wird hier die endstation "hohe mark" angefahren. ab da geht´s dann direkt aufwärts und es ist auch nebenbei treffpunkt vieler unterschiedlicher gruppierungen. da findet sich auf jeden fall was passendes. lies z.b. mal bei den "freireitern" mit ...


----------



## Drop-EX (29. Mai 2012)

wie sieht es denn da in den öffentlichen aus?
hier in stuttgart ist es so gut wie unmöglich, man muss schon sehr glück haben, um mit fahrrad in die s-bahn zu kommen. man könnte natürlich auch zu unmenschlichen zeiten fahren, da ist es etwas leerer, aber das tue ich nicht. ich habe mich deshalb noch nie in eine s-bahn getraut, weil einfach kein platz dafür ist. fast egal wann.


----------



## wissefux (29. Mai 2012)

keine ahnung  fahre eigentlich nur 2 oder 4 rad ... denke aber, daß es so schlimm schon nicht sein kann, da es ja doch von einigen praktiziert wird ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. Mai 2012)

Mit Erfahrungen zum ÖPNV in FFM kann ich ebenfalls nicht dienen. Die U zur Hohemark wir aber eigentlich häufig zum Anritt in den Taunus genutzt.

Ich selbst bewältige den Anritt aber immer mit dem 2-Rad - Geht von FFM aus eigentlich zügig.

Habe dann noch meine obligatorische Taunusrunde gedreht und bin jetzt Platt.

Gute Nacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (29. Mai 2012)

gn8


----------



## wissefux (30. Mai 2012)

tach


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. Mai 2012)

wissefux schrieb:


> tach



auch


----------



## wissefux (30. Mai 2012)

so, mal was ganz anderes :

ihr seid doch alle auch halbwegs foto-profis  möchte mir für meine eos 500d ein neues objektiv zulegen. bin das wechseln zwischen weitwinkel + tele leid. habe derzeit das kit objektiv ef-s 18-55 mm (macht gute bilder, aber es fehlt klar an tele ...) und aus der analogen zeit noch ein altes 75-300 mm (ohne bildstabilisator, zeigt deutliche schwächen in sachen schärfe, vor allem nachts ...).

habe derzeit zwei allrounder von canon ins auge gefasst :

canon ef-s 18-200 mm oder canon ef 28-135 mm (könnte man auch an einer vollformat wie 5d mark II einsetzen).

das eierlegende wollmilch-objektiv zu vernünftigen preisen gibts wohl nicht und mit solch variablen objektiven muß man wohl immer abstriche in punkto qualität machen. wenn die beiden aber an die qualität des kit-objektivs rankommen, wäre ich schon sehr zufrieden.

jemand bessere vorschläge ? jemand ein tamron, tokina, sigma oder anderes im einsatz und zufrieden damit ?


----------



## Klein-Holgi (30. Mai 2012)

Moin...

grundsätzlich ist so ein Allrounder von 18-200 natürlich praktisch, weil es ca. 95% des Bedarfs abdeckt. Der Nachteil ist ja schon bekannt: Sowas kann nichts richtig...wenn man mit Abstrichen in der Qualität zugunsten der Bequemlichkeit leben kann, dann ist es das Geld auf jeden Fall wert.
Ich habe für meine wichtigen Brennweiten immer nur das Bestmögliche im Einsatz und das auch zu 90% montiert, für exotische Anwendungen hab ich ein Sigma Macro (das in der Abbildungsqualität aber zu meinen besten Linsen gehört) ein 12-24er Tokina oder ist es das 10-24er Tamron???, wo der Bildeffekt mir wichtiger war als das letzte bisschen Randschärfe (die so gut wie nicht vorhanden ist) oder auch ein 300er Tokina als Festbrennweite. Für die paar Mal, wo man es braucht, ist es auch super. 
Letztendlich kann Dir kein Testergebnis oder kein Ratschlag Deine Entscheidung abnehmen. Das muss jeder für sich entscheiden, auf was es ihm bevorzugt ankommt 
Über die Qualitäten der Linsen an Canon kann ich leider nichts sagen, da ich ein anderes System benutze. Die Fremdhersteller müssen nicht unbedingt schlechter sein, die Preise sind nur anders, weil sie mit ganz anderen Stückzahlen kalkulieren können


----------



## Crazy-Racer (30. Mai 2012)

Mahlzeit!

Der --bikerider-- nutzt ein (günstiges) 18-200mm Sigma an seiner Canon 450D und ist soweit ich das weiß wohl sehr zufrieden (von der Autofokus-Geschwindigkeit mal abgesehen, vor allem im dunkeln)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. Mai 2012)

@Seb: Wie war denn der Pfingstausflug auf dem Mainradweg?


----------



## Crazy-Racer (30. Mai 2012)

wahltho schrieb:


> @Seb: Wie war denn der Pfingstausflug auf dem Mainradweg?



Wir hatten gutes Wetter und gute Stimmung, aufgrund einer noch nicht geklärten (warten aufs Labor...) körperlichen beeinträchtigung beschränkte sich meine Anwesenheit allerdings auf das Begleitfahrzeug  es ist aber schon eine Wiederholung, bzw. etwas ähnliches in Planung, bei der ich dann wesentlich aktiver sein kann 

Aber erstmal hoffe ich auf rasche Genesung, damit der Bergausflug in 7 Tagen starten kann!! 


Völlig ohne Zusammenhang: nettes Sounddock fürs Pad


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. Mai 2012)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> ...es ist aber schon eine Wiederholung, bzw. etwas ähnliches in Planung, bei der ich dann wesentlich aktiver sein kann



Hätten A. und ich auch mal Interesse dran Ich glaube ich werde präventiv mal einen Anhänger anschaffen.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (30. Mai 2012)

wahltho schrieb:


> Hätten A. und ich auch mal Interesse dran Ich glaube ich werde präventiv mal einen Anhänger anschaffen.



Fahrradanhänger? Wir hatten am Rad nur das nötige für den Tag (in Lenkertasche, Flaschenhalter, Satteltasche) und das grobe Gepäck im Begleitfahrzeug (für die nicht so Radfahrlustigen unter uns). Ansonsten ginge auf den Gepäckträger eines Delite auch allerhand Gepäck um ohne Begleitfahrzeug auszukommen 

Wir haben für die Tour (und alle die noch folgen) einen Träger für die Hängerkupplung (3 Räder, option auf 4) angeschafft - sehr feine Sache, aber das weißt du ja


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. Mai 2012)

A. und ich überlegen mal gemeinsam Radzuwandern, anstatt immer nur MTB-Touren zu machen.

a) Hat A. kein Tourenrad mit Gepäckträger und b) würde es sich anbieten, wenn ich das Gepäck übernehme.

Da reichen dann zwei Ortliebs am Gepäckträger meines Delite Grey ganz schnell nicht mehr aus


----------



## toledo2390 (30. Mai 2012)

Drop-EX schrieb:


> wie sieht es denn da in den öffentlichen aus?
> hier in stuttgart ist es so gut wie unmöglich, man muss schon sehr glück haben, um mit fahrrad in die s-bahn zu kommen. man könnte natürlich auch zu unmenschlichen zeiten fahren, da ist es etwas leerer, aber das tue ich nicht. ich habe mich deshalb noch nie in eine s-bahn getraut, weil einfach kein platz dafür ist. fast egal wann.



hallo,
ich melde mich mal als öpnv nutzer 

in der zeit von 6 bis 8 uhr und von 16 bis 18 uhr wirds auf den meisten strecken wirklich eng. aber sobald die ersten rushhours vorbei sind kann man mit dem rad auch in jede S BAHN.
die neueren (s1,2,3,4,5) haben auch an den kopfenden extra fahrrad stellplätze. dort findet man immer ein plätzchen  
Am wochenende (morgends um 10 in den taunus und mittags nach hause) hatte ich selbst nie probleme.

Wiegesagt kann man entweder von der Innenstadt in den Taunus über das Nordwestkrankenhaus und Oberursel oder man fährt bis hohe mark. Obs da auch genug trails für enduros gibt kann ich leider nicht genau sagen :/

aber es gibt noch das BUGA Gelände. Dort gibts sogar einen netten kleinen aber flowigen singletrail. Die Wege sind ausgebaut und befahrbar und vorallem weiträumig umgrünt, mit etwas rücksicht auf die Sonntagsfahrer auch eine gute alternative zum so rumfahren

so ich hoffe ich konnte einen guten ersten eindruck verschaffen ^^


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. Mai 2012)

Hab' dann noch meine allabendliche Taunusrunde gedreht und den Mannstein-Trail aufgeräumt 

GN8


----------



## mzaskar (31. Mai 2012)

Drop-EX schrieb:


> wie sieht es denn da in den öffentlichen aus?
> hier in stuttgart ist es so gut wie unmöglich, man muss schon sehr glück haben, um mit fahrrad in die s-bahn zu kommen. man könnte natürlich auch zu unmenschlichen zeiten fahren, da ist es etwas leerer, aber das tue ich nicht. ich habe mich deshalb noch nie in eine s-bahn getraut, weil einfach kein platz dafür ist. fast egal wann.



Hauptverkehrszeiten sind etwas, heißt Berufsverkehr, problematisch  . Aber sonst geht es... hatte zumindest noch nie Probleme  Aber aus Stadtzentrum Frankfurt heraus bist du in 45 Minuten am Taunusrand und als Alternative gibt es noch Stadtwald (eher flach), Nidda oder Bad Vilbel ...je nachdem wo du wohnen wirst


----------



## mzaskar (31. Mai 2012)

wahltho schrieb:


> A. und ich überlegen mal gemeinsam Radzuwandern, anstatt immer nur MTB-Touren zu machen.
> 
> a) Hat A. kein Tourenrad mit Gepäckträger und b) würde es sich anbieten, wenn ich das Gepäck übernehme.
> 
> Da reichen dann zwei Ortliebs am Gepäckträger meines Delite Grey ganz schnell nicht mehr aus



Ich kann dir gerne mal meinen Anhänger (BoB) ausleihen  fand ich immer die beste Alternative zum Gepäcktransport, allerdings ist der auf Schnellspannachsen ausgelegt, weiss ich nicht wie das mit Rohloff geht  
Als Tourenplaner www.radweit.de find ich  

Hätte ich auch mal wieder Lust dazu ...


----------



## mzaskar (31. Mai 2012)

Kicksport??

http://www.spiegel.tv/filme/bbc-everest-doctors-death-zone/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (31. Mai 2012)

moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (31. Mai 2012)

Moin Moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (31. Mai 2012)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Ich kann dir gerne mal meinen Anhänger (BoB) ausleihen



Vielen Dank für das Angebot  Aber wenn kaufe ich mir selbst einen; für die paar hundert Euronen mach' ich echt keine Hedelwedel mit Hin- und Hertransport nach CH und zurück.



mzaskar schrieb:


> allerdings ist der auf Schnellspannachsen ausgelegt, weiss ich nicht wie das mit Rohloff geht



Meine sieben Speedhubs sind natürlich auch Schnellspanner 



mzaskar schrieb:


> Als Tourenplaner www.radweit.de find ich



 Kenne ich - Hattest Du mir vor ein paar Jahren schon mal empfohlen (wir haben das Thema Radwandern ja schon öfter diskutiert  )

 Gut 2-rädrig nach EB gelangt, heute ob der Wettervorhersage mit dem grauen, Schnellen mit Steckschutzblechen


----------



## Drop-EX (31. Mai 2012)

toledo2390 schrieb:


> hallo,
> ich melde mich mal als öpnv nutzer
> 
> in der zeit von 6 bis 8 uhr und von 16 bis 18 uhr wirds auf den meisten strecken wirklich eng. aber sobald die ersten rushhours vorbei sind kann man mit dem rad auch in jede S BAHN.
> ...





mzaskar schrieb:


> Hauptverkehrszeiten sind etwas, heißt Berufsverkehr, problematisch  . Aber sonst geht es... hatte zumindest noch nie Probleme  Aber aus Stadtzentrum Frankfurt heraus bist du in 45 Minuten am Taunusrand und als Alternative gibt es noch Stadtwald (eher flach), Nidda oder Bad Vilbel ...je nachdem wo du wohnen wirst



danke 
dann wird das wohl schon in ordnung gehen. wohnen werde ich wahrscheinlich in bockenheim, zumindest sehe ich keinen grund, wieso nicht. dort ist schließlich die uni und laut immobilienscout gibts da auch wohnungen


----------



## mzaskar (31. Mai 2012)

soderele, alle Jahre wieder 

http://www.spiegel.de/flash/flash-28808.html


----------



## Deleted 68955 (31. Mai 2012)

Und der Taunus ist immer noch sauber


----------



## mzaskar (31. Mai 2012)

Der Fürst hält halt Ordnung in seinem Ländle


----------



## Deleted 68955 (31. Mai 2012)

Parasiten & Schmarotzer duldet er halt nicht in seinen Landen


----------



## wissefux (31. Mai 2012)

wahltho schrieb:


> Parasiten & Schmarotzer duldet er halt nicht in seinen Landen





so, hab zugeschlagen : canon ef-s 18-135 mm als allrounder

dazu gibts noch die gegenlichtblende, den gorillapod mit kugelkopf und eine schnelle sandisc extreme 32 gb sdhc.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (31. Mai 2012)

Glühstrumpf - Der treue Ritter Wissefux hat es sich redlich verdient  

Der Fürst ist dann auch einigermaßen trocken 2-rädrig heimgekommen. Lediglich bei Sulzbach gab es einen kleinen Schauer von oben. Schutzbleche waren heute weise.


----------



## toledo2390 (31. Mai 2012)

Drop-EX schrieb:


> danke
> dann wird das wohl schon in ordnung gehen. wohnen werde ich wahrscheinlich in bockenheim, zumindest sehe ich keinen grund, wieso nicht. dort ist schließlich die uni und laut immobilienscout gibts da auch wohnungen




da wohn ich auch, ist super

PS: Fährt jemand am Samstag morgends im Taunus?


----------



## wissefux (1. Juni 2012)

wahltho schrieb:


> Glühstrumpf - Der treue Ritter Wissefux hat es sich redlich verdient



fürs powershopping brauchts dann doch kein dubai 

moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. Juni 2012)

Moin Moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. Juni 2012)

wissefux schrieb:


> fürs powershopping brauchts dann doch kein dubai



Ich weiss ehrlich gesagt nicht, wofür Dubai überhaupt gut ist, ausser als Filmkulisse für spektakuläre Action Stunts 

Heute ging es dann ausnahmsweise doch mal 4-rädrig nach EB, alldieweil A. ihre Erkältung doch nicht ganz für sich behalten konnte  

Aber bisher hat der Schnitt in diesem Jahr gehalten: Pro Monat genau 1x 4-Rad nach EB.


----------



## wissefux (1. Juni 2012)

der monat ist aber noch lang  ob du jetzt deinen schnitt noch halten kannst 

wozu dubai gut ist  zur ölförderung und viel platz für große bauten ... ansonsten hab ich auch keine ahnung. aber interessant ist es trotzdem irgendwie ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. Juni 2012)

wissefux schrieb:


> der monat ist aber noch lang  ob du jetzt deinen schnitt noch halten kannst



Ich habe ihn doch schliesslich schon in den ersten fünf Monaten des Jahres gehalten, das war viel länger und dazu noch in einer härteren Jahreszeit. Ich betrachte dass Thema eher auf Monats und nicht auf Ganzjahressicht. Im Mai war ich z.b. 0x mit dem 4-Rad in EB


----------



## wissefux (1. Juni 2012)

die monate mit 0 mal 4 rad gibts bei mir kaum. der juni hat dieses jahr noch die chance, ist aber noch lang. ansonsten kommen solche monate 1-2 mal max. im jahr vor ... bin halt mehr weichei und wasserscheu


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. Juni 2012)

Regen kommt bei mir eigentlich sehr selten vor. Dieses Jahr hatte ich bisher auf meinen 2-Rad 4x einen kurzen Schauer von oben.

Das ist aber auch eine Beobachtung von mir seit 1995: Regenklamotten habe ich nur sehr selten gebraucht. Zur Zeit habe ich 'eh nur eine Jacke im Rucksack.

Dabei ist auch zu berücksichtigen, dass ich seit der Zeitumstellung Abends eigentlich wieder regelmässig im Taunus unterwegs bin und das sind dann immer 2 bis 2 3/4 Stunden.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. Juni 2012)

Tach auch


----------



## wissefux (2. Juni 2012)

ja moin  etwa schon ausgeschlafen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. Juni 2012)

Ne - Abgebrochen


----------



## mzaskar (3. Juni 2012)

unterwegs im Sihltal


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. Juni 2012)

Moin


----------



## --bikerider-- (3. Juni 2012)

Moin


----------



## wissefux (3. Juni 2012)

Moin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (3. Juni 2012)

Siffwetter ist das...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. Juni 2012)

In der Tat, das war heute Siffwetter


----------



## toledo2390 (3. Juni 2012)

tja gestern konnte ich leider nicht fahren, dafür hätts heute geklappt aber bei so einem wetter in den Taunus... ich weiß ja nich...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. Juni 2012)

Bei schönem Wetter macht es definitiv mehr Spass.

GN8


----------



## wissefux (4. Juni 2012)

moin. leider feucht ...


----------



## --bikerider-- (4. Juni 2012)

moinsen!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. Juni 2012)

Moin 

Ausgepennt und trocken draußen


----------



## wissefux (4. Juni 2012)

jemand tipps, um ameisen in der bude loszuwerden, möglichst ohne chemiekeule ?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. Juni 2012)

> Alte Hausmittel gegen Ameisen stellen auch Lavendelöl, Zitronensaft oder Backpulver dar, die auf die Ameisenstraßen geträufelt bzw. gestreut werden.



Aus Klick!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (4. Juni 2012)

aktuell ist essig im einsatz, wenn ich heimkomme gibts noch ne prise lavendel und zitronensaft. backpulver tötet die kleinen, dass ist nicht  - konform 
mal schauen, ob wir sie mit den hausmitteln vertreiben können. zur not frag ich mal im zoo, ob so ein putziger ameisenbär zeit hat


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. Juni 2012)

Der tötet die Kleinen aber auch


----------



## wissefux (4. Juni 2012)

wahltho schrieb:


> Der tötet die Kleinen aber auch



yep. der ist aber sicher soooo putzig, daß es dann wieder nicht schlimm ist


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. Juni 2012)

Äääähhhh - Ach so 

Klingt 'nen bisschen wie die 100er Packs Tiefkühlbabymäuse, dies es als Tierfutter zu kaufen gibt


----------



## wissefux (4. Juni 2012)

so, im guten hab ichs nun mal versucht : objekt der begierde außer haus, duftcocktail aus essig, zitone und lavendel im außentrail, innerer trail weggewischt ... ein paar collateral-schäden gab es dennoch auf feindesseite  hoffe nun, daß die friedenspfeiffe angenommen wird und wir friedlich nebeneinander wohnen können ...


----------



## --bikerider-- (4. Juni 2012)

ich glaube der Ausflug von Do-SO  in die Berge könnte etwas feucht werden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. Juni 2012)

N'abend 

Ich bin jedenfalls auch trocken nach Hause gekommen 

Für's lange w/e sieht es allerdings nicht berauschend aus


----------



## mzaskar (4. Juni 2012)

das könne der Fürst ja mal mit seinem Streitwagen machen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. Juni 2012)

Wie geschmacklos  :kotz: 

Trotzdem Gut Nacht


----------



## wissefux (5. Juni 2012)

moin. die ameisen habens nicht kapiert. krieg.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Juni 2012)

Moin 

Wie wäre es mit dem Ritt auf der Walküre als Intonation


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Juni 2012)

Gut 2-rädrig nach EB gelangt 

Frisch war's.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (5. Juni 2012)

wahltho schrieb:


> Wie geschmacklos  :kotz:
> 
> Trotzdem Gut Nacht



Abartig!


----------



## wissefux (5. Juni 2012)

wissefux schrieb:


> moin. die ameisen habens nicht kapiert. krieg.



jetzt geht´s bald ab in die dose und immer schön den nachwuchs füttern  ganz schön gemein, aber es hilft ja nix anderes


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Juni 2012)

Kindermörder !!! 

Gute Nacht


----------



## mzaskar (5. Juni 2012)

wahltho schrieb:


> Wie geschmacklos  :kotz:
> 
> Trotzdem Gut Nacht



Sorry, aber das geht ja mal gar nicht ...... Evtl. einen zuviel geraucht, oder das falsche


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (6. Juni 2012)

wahltho schrieb:


> Kindermörder !!!



besser, als tote miezen fliegen zu lassen  die käsköpp waren mir immer schon suspekt ...
moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. Juni 2012)

Moin


----------



## Crazy-Racer (6. Juni 2012)

moin!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. Juni 2012)

Wiederum gut 2-rädrig nach EB gelangt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. Juni 2012)

... und sieht so aus, als würde ich auch gleich wieder gut und trocken nach Hause gelangen


----------



## ratte (6. Juni 2012)

Boah, können 20°C angenehm sein.
Am Montag habe ich fast einen Schlag bekommen, als ich bei 35°C aus dem Flieger stieg. Da bleibt man selbst, wenn man mal etwas freie Zeit hat, lieber im Hotel.
Also, nach Madrid muss ich privat nicht hin.


----------



## wissefux (6. Juni 2012)

ratte schrieb:


> Also, nach Madrid muss ich privat nicht hin.



und ich nicht mal dienstlich 

aber hast du mal stuntzis fred verfolgt ? rund um madrid gibts einiges zum biken


----------



## ratte (6. Juni 2012)

Hmmm, einige Hügelchen habe ich gesehen, die vielleicht Bikespuren zeigten (sehr schmale Pfade). Größere Hügel waren dann doch schon ein paar km weg, die MTB-Tauglichkeit konnte ich also schwer einschätzen. Bei den Temperaturen bräuchte ich aber erstmal eine Weile zum Aklimatisieren, oder eine Lampe für einen Nightride bei frischen 25°C.
Generell waren wenige Radfahrer unterwegs, davon aber gefühlte 50% mit durchaus tauglichen MTBs.
Trotzdem gibt es in meinen Augen reizvollere Ziele.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. Juni 2012)

A. und ich haben im Frühjahr 2005 mal einen Trip nach Madrid, inkl. Ausflug zum Escorial und nach Toledo, unternommen und die Stadt eigentlich in sehr schöner Erinnerung.

Bin dann gut 2-rädrig nach Hause gekommen. Es gab unterwegs 2-mal einen kurzen warmen Schauer, der aber nicht weiter gestört hat; habe noch nicht mal die Regenjacke übergezogen.

Gute Nacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. Juni 2012)

Tach auch


----------



## ratte (7. Juni 2012)

wahltho schrieb:


> A. und ich haben im Frühjahr 2005 mal einen Trip nach Madrid, inkl. Ausflug zum Escorial und nach Toledo, unternommen und die Stadt eigentlich in sehr schöner Erinnerung.


Jeder so, wie er es mag. 
Bin eben kein Freund reiner Städtetouren und langweile mich dann schnell an einem Ort. In Kunstmuseen bekommt man mich schon gar nicht.

So, und nun warte ich darauf, dass mein Auge abschwillt. 
Warum es sich  eben spontan dazu entschlossen hat anzuschwellen, ist mir ein Rätsel. 
EDIT: Um etwaigen Spekulationen gleich Einhalt zu gebieten, Hopi ist in dieser Hinsicht gänzlich unschuldig.


----------



## wissefux (8. Juni 2012)

moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. Juni 2012)

Moin Moin an diesem Frei-Tag


----------



## wissefux (8. Juni 2012)

wo ist ein frei-tag


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. Juni 2012)

Na zumindest im Fürsten-Palais


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (8. Juni 2012)

die untertanen müssen ranklotzen


----------



## Crazy-Racer (8. Juni 2012)

Gut, dass ich kein Untertane bin


----------



## wissefux (8. Juni 2012)

jetzt regiert eh erst mal ein anderer : könig fußball


----------



## ratte (8. Juni 2012)

Wann spielt Deutschland nochmal?
Der ideale Zeitpunkt zum Einkaufen gehen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. Juni 2012)

Igittigitt - Unterschichtensport :kotz:


----------



## ratte (8. Juni 2012)

Och so'n Mist.
Die Deutschen spielen immer so ungünstig, dass die mir 'nen Strich durch die Rechnung machen.
So kann ich dem Trubel auch nicht einen positiven Einfluss abgewinnen.


----------



## Hopi (8. Juni 2012)

tja Schatz, wir haben halt kein Glück  ich dachte auch wir könnten mal ganz in Ruhe einkaufen, wenn ganz Deutschland sich von 90 Minuten Langeweile fesseln lässt.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. Juni 2012)

Moin


----------



## wissefux (9. Juni 2012)

moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. Juni 2012)

N'abend 

Mal ein Update zum Heilungsprozess bei Amber:

Die offene Wundheilung macht erstaunlich Fortschritte. Dafür, dass fast die Hälfte der Haut an der Pfote weg war, sieht es inzwischen schon wieder sehr gut aus. Eine offene Stelle auf der Vorderseite ist noch da. Die Tierarztbesuche sind inzwischen nur noch im Zweitagesrythmus erforderlich. Gestern gab es einen kleinen Rückschlag, weil der Doc einen kleineren, dünneren Verband ausprobiert hat. Amber hat an der freiliegenden Stelle am Gelenk sofort geleckt, woraufhin dann abends das Gelenk schon dick war und ein weiterer Tierarztbesuch erforderlich wurde. Also wieder der grosse Verband und wieder Antibiotikum. Heute Morgen sah es dann schon wieder viel besser aus.

Nach sechs Wochen Behandlung haben die Tierarztkosten dann heute die 2.500 Euro Marke gerissen. Die Kleine heisst inzwischen "Amber Goldpfote".


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopi (9. Juni 2012)

Wenn es so weitergeht, kannst Du ihr bald ein Halsband mit AMG machen lassen. Würde auch zur Goldpfote passen, ein edles Auto und eine edle Katze.


----------



## wissefux (10. Juni 2012)

schland 

prima, amber geht´s gut und dem clemens geht´s gut. der fürst sorgt vorbildlich für seine untertanen  amber hat somit quasi doppelt glück im unglück ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. Juni 2012)

Moin


----------



## wissefux (10. Juni 2012)

@hopi+ratte : ist es möglich, daß ihr heute um die mittagszeit im grünen partnerlook vom reis richtung rettershof geradelt seid ?


----------



## ratte (10. Juni 2012)

Joa, kommt u.U. hin. 
Wobei Partnerlook? Auf jeweils ein grünes Oberteil kann man sich evtl. einigen.
Kleine Taunustour mit 1100 hm. 

EDIT: Hopi meint gerade, er war sich nicht sicher und ohne Rad hätte er Dich nicht erkannt.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. Juni 2012)

N'abend 

Bei mir gab es heute mal wieder eine Flachlandrunde mit dem schnellen Delite Grey im Rahmen de An- und Abritts zu einer Einladung in HG.


----------



## wissefux (10. Juni 2012)

ratte schrieb:


> .
> 
> EDIT: Hopi meint gerade, er war sich nicht sicher und ohne Rad hätte er Dich nicht erkannt.



ja so ist das, ohne bike und passendes outfit sieht man eben ganz anders aus 
hatte ein blaues mau-shirt und war mit  und wautzi unterwegs ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. Juni 2012)

Habe heute beim Biken in den Radionachrichten gehört, dass nach neuesten Statistiken 68% aller männlichen Deutschen übergewichtig und inzwischen sogar bereits 25% adipös sind 

Gute Nacht


----------



## wissefux (11. Juni 2012)

moin. traue keiner statistik, unter der du nicht selber reinfällst  für mich klingts plausibel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. Juni 2012)

Moin Moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. Juni 2012)

wissefux schrieb:


> moin. traue keiner statistik, unter der du nicht selber reinfällst



Ich fall' ja auch rein...

... in die 100 - 68 % 



wissefux schrieb:


> für mich klingts plausibel



Leider wohl ja, der Anteil der Adipösen ist aber erschreckend, weil das ein Riesenproblem für's Gesundheitssystem werden wird 

Gut 2-rädrig nach EB gelangt


----------



## Crazy-Racer (11. Juni 2012)

Mahlzeit!

Ich bewege mich glücklicherweise auch noch bei den 32%, wobei nicht mehr viel fehlt  aber bis zu den 25% fehlt noch einiges. So eine Gewichtsstatistik ist für mich aber recht unaussagekräftig. In den 68% sind sicherlich auch einige, die nicht zu fett sind, sondern nur "zu" schwer auf Grund einer hohen Muskelmasse.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. Juni 2012)

Klar - Die reissen es raus 

Früher hiess es immer: "Alles Muskeln und Samenstränge!"


----------



## wissefux (11. Juni 2012)

das heißt es heute noch und trifft bei mir zumindest zu 

und ganz nebenbei : der store ist down


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. Juni 2012)

... und der Fürst ist auch wieder gut 2-rädrig und trocken nach Hause gelangt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (11. Juni 2012)

wissefux schrieb:


> und ganz nebenbei : der store ist down



und kein neues spielzeug für den fürsten dabei ? ich freu mich auf den berglöwen und damit airplay für mein mbp 
ios6 ist auch interessant, dauert aber noch ne weile. 

leider kein richtiger apfel tv, ipad mini oder iphone 5


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. Juni 2012)

Der Fürst ist momentan Apfel-mäßig bestens versorgt und wird wohl frühestens wieder bei iPhone 5 zuschlagen 

Gute Nacht


----------



## wissefux (12. Juni 2012)

moin. hätte gedacht, dass das retina display im mbp den fürsten in den fingern jucken könnte


----------



## wissefux (12. Juni 2012)

gut + trocken nach h. gekommen. etwas frisch heuer


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Juni 2012)

Moin, Moin 



wissefux schrieb:


> moin. hätte gedacht, dass das retina display im mbp den fürsten in den fingern jucken könnte



Ist der Fux etwa insgeheim auf der Apple Payroll?   

Das 15Zoll MBP hat der Fürst Anfang Oktober letzten Jahres der Fürstin vermacht.

Dem Fürst reicht sein neues 13 Zoll MBA völlig, außerdem nutzt er sehr oft nur noch das iPad.


----------



## wissefux (12. Juni 2012)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ist der Fux etwa insgeheim auf der Apple Payroll?



das wär mal was


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Juni 2012)

... und dann wäre da natürlich noch mein MBA 11, das ich auf meinem Hochsitz in EB nutze. Das ist aber an einen 22 Zoll externen Monitor angeschlossen.

Gut 2-rädrig nach EB gelangt 

... sonnig und warm war es.


----------



## wissefux (12. Juni 2012)

bin mal gespannt, ob es sich heute mittag mit "trocken" ausgeht ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Juni 2012)

Wenn nicht ist auch nicht schlimm, ist ja schliesslich warmer Regen


----------



## wissefux (12. Juni 2012)

wahltho schrieb:


> Dem Fürst reicht sein neues 13 Zoll MBA völlig, außerdem nutzt er sehr oft nur noch das iPad.



dem fux würde sein 13 mbp auch völlig reichen, gäbe es da nicht , die ihm selbiges gerne mit der begründung " ich brauchs ja für die arbeit und du willst ja eh nur surfen ..." abnimmt.
klar will fux nur surfen. arbeit findet ja auch woanders statt und definitiv nicht daheim, solange es kein home-office gibt 

was macht der fux dann  er nimmt sein mini iphone daheim


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Juni 2012)

Auf die Dauer wird das aber teurer als ein eigenes MB für den Fux, weil der Fux sich die Augen verdirbt und dann eine Brille braucht 

Der Fürst hatte ja ein Jahr lang ein MBP im Einsatz und hat dann festgestellt, dass ihm ein MBA mehr als ausreicht. Und selbst das bleibt oft zu im Arbeitszimmer auf dem Schreibtisch, weil er zum Surfen sein iPad verwendet.

Eine geniale Anschaffung war der Mac Mini für die AV-Anlage im Wohnzimmer. Das hat inzwischen auch die Fürstin festgestellt


----------



## wissefux (12. Juni 2012)

wahltho schrieb:


> Auf die Dauer wird das aber teurer als ein eigenes MB für den Fux, weil der Fux sich die Augen verdirbt und dann eine Brille braucht



es ist ja im grunde mein eigenes mb. von der hardware bis zur software und den datentarifen. alles meins und am ende doch nicht 

für mich bietet sich damit mittlerweile doch ein ipad zum surfen an, was ich noch vor einem jahr für unnötig hielt ... da ich dann aber zu einer 3g version greifen würde und mir das aktuelle dann einen tick zu groß für unterwegs wäre, wäre ein ipad mini echt ne tolle sache. größer als iphone und handlicher für unterwegs ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Juni 2012)

Habe unsere iPads immer in der höchsten Ausstattung, also 64GB und 3G gekauft.

3G braucht man aber nicht wirklich, weil man in der Regel immer sein iPhone auch dabei hat und das als WLAN-Hotspot benutzen kann. Die 1GB/Monat des iPhone-Vertrages verbraucht man eh so nicht.


----------



## wissefux (12. Juni 2012)

wahltho schrieb:


> 3G braucht man aber nicht wirklich, weil man in der Regel immer sein iPhone auch dabei hat und das als WLAN-Hotspot benutzen kann. Die 1GB/Monat des iPhone-Vertrages verbraucht man eh so nicht.



hmm. wie funzt das ? hot spot hab ich nicht im vertrag, glaube ich. und meine 300 mb verbrauch ich so ziemlich jeden monat. dann wirds halt langsamer. hier und da mal youtube geschaut und ruck zuck sind 300 mb durch.

definitiv würde ich aber nicht die 64 gb variante brauchen, aber 32 gb sollten es schon sein ...


----------



## Hopi (12. Juni 2012)

ich brauch wohl auch was neues mit dem Apfel 

Aber noch haben sie nix großes bei den I MAC gemacht, also warte ich das nächste Upgrade der Kisten ab. So lange muss PS 6 halt noch warten.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Juni 2012)

wissefux schrieb:


> hmm. wie funzt das ? hot spot hab ich nicht im vertrag, glaube ich. und meine 300 mb verbrauch ich so ziemlich jeden monat. dann wirds halt langsamer. hier und da mal youtube geschaut und ruck zuck sind 300 mb durch.



"Persönlicher Hotspot" in den Eifon Einstellungen. Mal googeln & erkundigen, ob Tethering mit im Vertrag ist.

Wir haben in unseren Vodafone-Veträgen 1 Gig und nicht nur 300mb. Das reicht für die normalen Aktivitäten gelinde gesagt mehr als ausreichend. Wir schauen aber auch kein Youtube von unterwegs.

Streaming via 3G ist halt generell so eine Sache, da ist auch 1 Gig schnell weg - und das sind die normalen iPad-Tarife.


----------



## akisu (12. Juni 2012)

daher gibt es auch datentarife mit 5-10gb mit denen man solche probleme nicht hat


----------



## wissefux (12. Juni 2012)

hab bei meinem t-mobile vertrag weder die option tehtering noch ein gb-aufstockung finden können


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Juni 2012)

akisu schrieb:


> daher gibt es auch datentarife mit 5-10gb mit denen man solche probleme nicht hat



Natürlich gibt es die, aber die sind aber auch entsprechend teurer 

Die klassischen Datentarife, die fürs iPad so vertickert werden, beinhalten aber meist eben nur 1 Gig.

Ich habe z.b. so eine UMTS-Karte mit 5 GB, aber ich weiss nicht, ob der Fux das Geld jeden Monat wirklich ausgeben möchte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (12. Juni 2012)

habe derzeit 3 sim-karten zu einem tarif, zwei davon in iphone 4. die 3. wäre im prinzip für ein ipad frei. da meine  ihr iphone hauptsächlich zum telefonieren nutzt , komm ich auch meistens mit den 300 mb aus. aber wehe, sie entdeckt mal die wahren qualitäten eines iphone 

und wer will schon mehr kohle ausgeben, als notwendig ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Juni 2012)

Mehr Kohle als notwendig ausgeben bezeichnet man als "Luxus"


----------



## akisu (12. Juni 2012)

mehr kohle als notwendig ausgeben = apple 

wer sich die preiswerten apple produkte leisten kann, kann sich auch "teure" datentarife leisten, oder?

bzw kann man auch an preiswerte datentarife kommen, wenn man zb reseller nutzt. auch eplus und o2 sind meistens preiswerte als t-mobile/vodafone. wobei man sich da überlegen sollte ob man das schlechtere netz wirklich inkauf nehmen will.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Juni 2012)

akisu schrieb:


> mehr kohle als notwendig ausgeben = apple





wahltho schrieb:


> "Luxus"


 eben  



akisu schrieb:


> wer sich die preiswerten apple produkte leisten kann, kann sich auch "teure" datentarife leisten, oder?



 Agreed - Aber ich kann halt nur für mich sprechen


----------



## wissefux (12. Juni 2012)

nun, datentarife sind aber laufende fixkosten. die entsprechende hardware kauft man einmal und gut ist. klar geht´s auch immer billiger. aber billig kauft man meistens dann öfter und hat am ende außer erfahrung auch nix gewonnen 

beim netzanbieter hat man dann wahrscheinlich eher mal ein funkloch zu stopfen, bei der hardware kämpft man dann definitiv eher mit viren oder anderen unzulänglichkeiten.

apple hat vor- und nachteile. ich mag die dinger trotzdem so wie sie sind, muß sie leider wegen meiner  mit windoof vergewaltigen 

bin schon seit über 10 jahren auf apple. damals gabs den hype noch nicht so und es war wirklich noch was besonderes ...


----------



## wissefux (12. Juni 2012)

auf geht´s richtung heimat. könnte knapp werden mit trocken ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## akisu (12. Juni 2012)

naja hardware kauft man entweder einmal oder bezahlt sie auch über einen zeitraum ab. kommt am ende aufs gleiche. einmal 360 euro oder oder jeden monat 15 euro.

datantarife zahlt man halt monatlich, weil man sie meistens auch in relativ kurzen abständen kündigen kann. wer zahlt denn freiwillig schon seine telefonrechnung für 2013 im voraus? 

auf die vor- und nachteile von apple gehe ich mal nicht ein. da gibts ja sehr unterschiedliche ansichten.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Juni 2012)

akisu schrieb:


> auf die vor- und nachteile von apple gehe ich mal nicht ein. *da gibts ja sehr unterschiedliche ansichten.*



 In der Tat 

Aber ich  Apple

... und zumindest der Fux & Mzaskar auch


----------



## wissefux (12. Juni 2012)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... und zumindest der Fux & Mzaskar auch



und nun wieder ein bischen mehr 

das mit dem hotspot funktioniert wie gewohnt ganz einfach : im iphone aktivieren und mbp das iphone-wlan anwählen lassen. fertig  ohne irgendwelche extraoptionen seitens des mobilfunkanbieters.

also könnte man tatsächlich beim ipad auf 3g verzichten ... wieder was beim plauschen gelernt 

übrigens : hätte man mich beim kauf meines ersten imac dv nach einem gewissen "steve jobs" gefragt, hätte ich wahrscheinlich keine antwort gewußt 

und für unseren freund wayne : bin trocken heimgekommen  und dies ist mein 1. hotspot post


----------



## akisu (12. Juni 2012)

funktionieren tut das mit jedem mobilfunkprovider. nur ist es ein zahlrechten verträgen explizit verboten. theoretisch könnte dich dein provider in solchen fällen kündigen. was meines wissen aber keiner macht. einen zahlenden kunden zu verlieren ist ja auch nicht so super.

nachteil vom 3g hotspot ist der recht hohe stromverbrauch. sofern man keine steckdose in der nähe hat, ist der akku vom telefon leider recht schnell leer.

hier noch ein foto für wayne:
http://www.emok.tv/wp-content/gallery/emok_picdump_244/EMOK-Picdump-244_050.jpg


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Juni 2012)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... und der Fürst ist auch wieder gut 2-rädrig und trocken nach Hause gelangt



 Dito


----------



## wissefux (13. Juni 2012)

moin. heute 4 rad. obwohl es derzeit noch trocken ist ...


----------



## wissefux (13. Juni 2012)

bequem und trocken angekommen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Juni 2012)

Moin Moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Juni 2012)

Wie immer gut, trocken und bequem mit dem 2-Rad nach EB gelangt


----------



## Crazy-Racer (13. Juni 2012)

Ebenfalls in einem Stück und trocken mit dem 2-Rad angekommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Juni 2012)

Jetzt regnet es aber schon einige Zeit in EB


----------



## Crazy-Racer (13. Juni 2012)

In DA ist das Wetter halt besser  mitlerweile regnet es hier aber auch...aber dafür hat man doch die ganzen Outdoor-Klamotten


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Juni 2012)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> In DA ist das Wetter halt besser



Ich beschwer' mich doch gar nicht 

Ich betone stets, dass ich das Wetter über die ganzen Jahre hinweg völlig ok fand in Bezug auf Biken 



Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> ...aber dafür hat man doch die ganzen Outdoor-Klamotten



 Genau


----------



## akisu (13. Juni 2012)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> ...aber dafür hat man doch die ganzen Outdoor-Klamotten


daran muss ich noch arbeiten


----------



## Crazy-Racer (13. Juni 2012)

akisu schrieb:


> daran muss ich noch arbeiten



Ich taste mich auch gerade erst ran! Am meisten sprechen mich momentan die Klamotten von Vaude (speziell Jacken und Hosen) an. Bei Amazon kann man auch durchaus mal ein Schnäppchen machen  zur Zeit gibts auf ausgewählte Stücke zusätzlich 20% und da kann man auch mal beim halben UVP landen  
Nur Shirts nach meinem Geschmack (auch preislich) habe ich noch nirgends gefunden, aber das wird schon noch...


----------



## akisu (13. Juni 2012)

bei mir ist eher das problem, dass ich einfach noch keine ahnung habe auf was ich achten muss und was ich überhaupt brauche.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (13. Juni 2012)

akisu schrieb:


> bei mir ist eher das problem, dass ich einfach noch keine ahnung habe auf was ich achten muss und was ich überhaupt brauche.



Ich habe mir für den Sommer jetzt mal eine dünne Softshell Zip-Hose (JW Activate, Vaude Farley) zugelegt, Winddicht und Wasserabweisend bin ich damit recht gut gerüstet für einen sehr großen Bereich. Ist keine Bike-Hose, aber es verbietet mir auch niemand, sie trotzdem beim Radfahren zu tragen 
Wird es zu warm, kommen die Beine ab. Wird es zu kalt, kommt was drunter  einen Schauer kann sie locker ab (solange man nicht im Wasser sitzt) und viel mehr passiert eher selten.
Gleiches dann nochmal in Jackenform (Vaude Gravit Softshell). Kleines Packmaß, weitestgehend winddicht, stark Wasserabweisend (beeindruckend). Sozusagen immer dabei, dünn genug für mildes Wetter, und winddicht genug für kühles Wetter. Wird es noch kälter, kommt ein Langarm drunter. Ist es mit der Softshell zu warm, reicht das Kurzarm 
Für richtig mieses Wetter habe ich vor ca. nem Jahr eine richtige Regenjacke (Vaude Escape - Alltagsversion) angeschafft, seit dem war aber erst 2-3mal das passende Wetter. Zum im Wasser sitzten gibts ne kurze Regenhose (Vaude Spray Shorts / letzte Tour bei Siffwetter gings größtenteils in Sandwasserform vom HR auf den Sattel/Hintern). 
Sonst merkt man aber deutlich, dass eine Regenjacke einfach nicht so atmen kann wie eine Softshell. Jack Wolfskin schreibt auch, dass "... eine Softshell in 90% aller Wettersituationen ausreichenden Schutz..." bietet - das versuche ich jetzt mal herauszufinden (mit Vaude Produkten) 
Als Gesäßpolster kann ja jeder drunter ziehen was er mag und was ihm passt, das muss man ausprobieren.
Wird es kalt, kann man eine dickere Softshell (Vaude Rondane/Homy) nehmen und/oder was warmes drunter ziehen.
So hat man mit wenigen guten Teilen ein breites Spektrum abgedeckt, ohne ein Vermögen ausgegeben zu haben. Beim Wetterschutz muss ich auch ganz klar sagen, dass ich von den Discount-Teilen eher enttäuscht wurde. Hätte ich damals gleich was "richtiges" gekauft, wäre ich vermutlich sogar günstiger weggekommen. Shirts und einfache Shorts vom Discounter verrichten aber einwandfrei seit Jahren ihren Dienst!
Viel Spaß beim raussuchen und anprobieren


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Juni 2012)

Ein Regenloch erwischt und gut & trocken nach Hause gekommen

... die Segnungen der modernen Technik, sprich Regenradar mit Vorhersage sind etwas sehr Praktisches


----------



## wissefux (14. Juni 2012)

moin. ich hab alles von gore. bevorzuge trotz guter ausrüstung dennoch fahrten im trockenen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. Juni 2012)

Moin Moin 

Habe Regenklamotten-mäßig auch alles von Gore.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. Juni 2012)

wahltho schrieb:


> Habe Regenklamotten-mäßig auch alles von Gore.



Habe sie heute aber wieder nicht gebraucht, weil ich wieder trocken 2-rädrig nach EB gelangt bin


----------



## Crazy-Racer (14. Juni 2012)

Mahlzeit!

Für die Studentenfraktion tut es auch das Regenzeug zum halben Gore Preis  zudem finde ich die öko-Einstellung Vaudes sehr sympatisch 

Achso: auch in DA trocken mit dem 2-Rad angekommen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. Juni 2012)

Endspurt, denn morgen ist wieder Frei-Tag


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. Juni 2012)

wahltho schrieb:


> Endspurt, denn morgen ist wieder Frei-Tag



 Done - Auf geht's zu einer schönen 2-rädrigen Staufenrunde


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. Juni 2012)

wahltho schrieb:


> Done - Auf geht's zu einer schönen 2-rädrigen Staufenrunde



 Done - Schee war's 

... und die Trails sind erstaunlich trocken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (15. Juni 2012)

moin am heutigen halb frei-tag


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. Juni 2012)

Moin Moin am heutigen frei-tag


----------



## Crazy-Racer (15. Juni 2012)

Moin am heutigen nicht-frei-Freitag


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. Juni 2012)

Mahlzeit!

 Zurück von einer sehr schönen Taunusrunde 

Schlammfaktor auf den Trails "leicht", tlw. ganz leichter Nieselregen von oben.


----------



## akisu (15. Juni 2012)

hey andere müssen hier noch arbeiten. hör auf von trails zu reden


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. Juni 2012)

Ich steuere ja so langsam aber sicher auf mein silbernes, sprich 25-jähriges MTB-Jubiläum zu.

Heute habe ich mal wieder meine Polar-Trainings-Einheiten abgespeichert. Dabei habe ich festgestellt, dass ich seit Beginn meiner Aufzeichnungen vor ziemlich genau 9 Jahren inzwischen 90.000 km zurückgelegt habe, also im Schnitt 10.000 km / Jahr.


----------



## wissefux (15. Juni 2012)

einem fürsten durchaus würdige leistung


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. Juni 2012)

Tach auch


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. Juni 2012)

wahltho schrieb:


> Zurück von einer sehr schönen Taunusrunde



Heute sogar inkl. Fangopackung


----------



## ratte (16. Juni 2012)

Wir haben heute auch schon zweimal geduscht.
Fango ist uns dabei aber erspart geblieben, da wir uns im Flachland bewegt haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (17. Juni 2012)

*schlaaaaand*


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. Juni 2012)

War gestern wieder Uschisport?


----------



## wissefux (17. Juni 2012)

wahltho schrieb:


> War gestern wieder Uschisport?



täglich 

der fürst denke an den leitspruch : brot und spiele braucht das volk. heuer gibts spiele


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. Juni 2012)

Ist schon ok, früher wurde  ganze Generationen junger Männer auf Schlachtfeldern geopfert; heute stellt man 22 Mann in ein Stadion und die überleben das in der Regel auch noch.


----------



## ratte (17. Juni 2012)

Damit wir einer Fandopackung entgehen, wollten wir heute nur eine Flachlandrunde drehen. Irgendwie passte die Strecke nicht so ganz, so dass wir mit 40 km Anlauf doch wieder im Taunus gelandet sind und hinterher weit über 1000 hm auf der Uhr hatten.

Boah, bin ich platt.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. Juni 2012)

Offensichlich ein guter Abend für die deutschen Uschi-Sport Fans.

Gute Nacht


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. Juni 2012)

... und schon wieder Moin


----------



## wissefux (18. Juni 2012)

moin am heutigen frei-tag


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. Juni 2012)

Gut und trocken 2-rädrig nach EB gelangt. Es war heute morgen schon sehr warm.

Wieder nur eine 4-Tage Woche


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (18. Juni 2012)

yep. 4 tage-woche ist cool 
zurückvom größten der feldberge. trails noch ordentlich matschig. schee leer wars aber rund um den hot spot ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. Juni 2012)

wissefux schrieb:


> yep. 4 tage-woche ist cool



Altersteilzeit ist cool 



wissefux schrieb:


> schee leer wars aber rund um den hot spot ...



Ich geniesse auch immer wieder gerne unter Woche die Ruhe im Wald


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. Juni 2012)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich geniesse auch immer wieder gerne unter Woche die Ruhe im Wald



Apropos: Gleich geht's wieder ab in den Wald


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. Juni 2012)

wahltho schrieb:


> Apropos: Gleich geht's wieder ab in den Wald



 Done - Die Trails waren schon recht gut abgetrocknet.

.. allerdings waren mir für meinen Geschmack etwas zu viele andere Biker unterwegs


----------



## wissefux (19. Juni 2012)

moin.


----------



## --bikerider-- (19. Juni 2012)

moin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. Juni 2012)

Moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. Juni 2012)

Wiederum gut 2-rädrig nach EB gelangt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. Juni 2012)

Ich werde mich bald von meinem Hochsitz in EB aus Richtung Heimat aufmachen. Über der Hohemark ziehen sich aktuell schon dunkle Wolken zusammen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. Juni 2012)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich werde mich bald von meinem Hochsitz in EB aus Richtung Heimat aufmachen. Über der Hohemark ziehen sich aktuell schon dunkle Wolken zusammen.



 Done - Konnte meine komplette Staufenrunde noch trocken absolvieren


----------



## wissefux (20. Juni 2012)

moin. nass. auto.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. Juni 2012)

Moin. nass. 2-Rad.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (20. Juni 2012)

wahltho schrieb:


> Moin. nass. 2-Rad.



Moin!

Wieder ohne Regensachen?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. Juni 2012)

Yepp - Regenklamotten blieben wieder im Rucksack.

Es war ein angenehmer warmer Sprühregen


----------



## wissefux (20. Juni 2012)

wahltho schrieb:


> Es war ein angenehmer warmer Sprühregen



... auf nackter haut ohne klamotten durchaus ok


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. Juni 2012)

... auch mit eng geschnittenen, kurzen Kunstfaserklamotten durchaus ok


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. Juni 2012)

... und dank der Segnungen der modernen Wettervorhersage ein Regenloch abgepasst und trocken wieder nach Hause gekommen 

... allerdings nur von aussen trocken, da es ziemlich schwül draussen ist. Ich war eigentlich am Ende genauso nass wie heute morgen, was mal wieder zeigt, dass Niederschlag bei diesem Wetter eigentlich nichts ausmacht


----------



## wissefux (21. Juni 2012)

moin. trocken. 2rad ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. Juni 2012)

moin. 2rad ...


----------



## Crazy-Racer (21. Juni 2012)

Moin. Frühstück


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. Juni 2012)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Moin. Frühstück



 Moin. Dito.


----------



## wissefux (21. Juni 2012)

dito auch gleich


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. Juni 2012)

Endspurt vorm Wochenende


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. Juni 2012)

Mahlzeit. w/e - 3.


----------



## wissefux (21. Juni 2012)

we -25/26


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (21. Juni 2012)

wahltho schrieb:


> Endspurt vorm Wochenende



Dito 

Leider werde ich dieses WE wieder nicht in den Taunus kommen 
Dafür aber in die (Vor-)Alpen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. Juni 2012)

wissefux schrieb:


> we -25/26



 w/e - 0,96 ?


----------



## wissefux (21. Juni 2012)

wissefux schrieb:


> we -25/26





wahltho schrieb:


> w/e - 0,96 ?



25 h oder 26 h  mittlerweile 24/25


----------



## wissefux (21. Juni 2012)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Dafür aber in die (Vor-)Alpen



ja, schäm dich dafür und schreib es kaum lesbar. sagg, junger  

viel spaß


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. Juni 2012)

So was schreibt man in Giftgelb und Schriftgrösse 1  

Ebenfalls Viel Spass aumen:

w/e - 1,75.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. Juni 2012)

w/e 

Und auf dem Rückweg noch eine sehr schöne Taunusrunde gedreht 

... und nächste Woche ist auch wieder eine kurze Woche


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (21. Juni 2012)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Dito
> 
> Leider werde ich dieses WE wieder nicht in den Taunus kommen
> Dafür aber in die (Vor-)Alpen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. Juni 2012)

Viel Spass Euch Beiden und passt gut auf Euch auf 

Fbh meldet Weltuntergang 

Gute Nacht


----------



## --bikerider-- (22. Juni 2012)

wahltho schrieb:


> Viel Spass Euch Beiden und passt gut auf Euch auf
> 
> Fbh meldet Weltuntergang
> 
> Gute Nacht



uiuiui noch 15 min bis zum START


----------



## wissefux (22. Juni 2012)

weltuntergang erneut gut überstanden. gut trocken + 2 rädrig von h. nach h. gekommen 

moin am heutigen *schlaaaaaaaand*-tag


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. Juni 2012)

moin.ausgepennt.frei-tag ...

Ich mag lieber Schmand als Schlaaaannnndddd.


----------



## ratte (22. Juni 2012)

Mahlzeit. 

Wochenende.


----------



## wissefux (22. Juni 2012)

tor


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. Juni 2012)

Ist heute etwa wieder Uschisport?

Apollo 18 ist ganz sehenswert


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. Juni 2012)

moin.


----------



## wissefux (23. Juni 2012)

moin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. Juni 2012)

Gn8.


----------



## wissefux (24. Juni 2012)

moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. Juni 2012)

Moin


----------



## mzaskar (24. Juni 2012)

Auffahrt zum Wildspitz  das erstemal für 2012 - 800 hm am Stück  





das schreit förmlich nach einer Stärkung 





schön wars und leer


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. Juni 2012)

Schön mal wieder von Dir zu lesen


----------



## mzaskar (24. Juni 2012)

Danke 

Gleich nochmal  Heute war wandern in der Gegend der Mythen angesagt. Eigentlich war der Gipfel des Grossen Mythen geplant. Aber zum einen schlechte Kondition, etwas Angst vor der Höhe und dann noch Menschen wie beim Almauftritt Kühe, da haben wir umgeplant und habe ruhigere Gegenden (Rothenfelde) angesteuert. 

Aber ein Bild vom Grossen Mythen gibt es noch 





Der Aufstieg erfolgt auf der frontal zu sehenden Flanke und geht im letzen Teil über den Grat 






Ein Schönenberger vor einem schönen Berg





falls ihr mein Gesicht vergessen habt, weil ich ja schon lange nicht mehr im schönen Frankfurt war


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. Juni 2012)

Ich hatte gestern und heute quasi Hausarrest:

A. war übers Wochenende auf einer Sport-Convention am Bodensee und Amber hat seit gestern erstmalig seit acht Wochen keinen Verband mehr und bedurfte das ganze w/e der permanenten Beobachtung.

War aber ok, denn es gab eine Menge zu tun.


----------



## wissefux (25. Juni 2012)

moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. Juni 2012)

moin moin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. Juni 2012)

Gut 2-rädrig nach EB gelangt


----------



## wissefux (25. Juni 2012)

schlecht 4 rädrig via mainz nach h. gelangt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. Juni 2012)

Das ist aber auch wirklich nicht der direkte Weg


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. Juni 2012)

Ich mach' mich mal auf in den Taunus


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. Juni 2012)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich mach' mich mal auf in den Taunus



 Done.

Allerdings musste ich feststellen, dass auf dem Mannstein-Trail irgendwelche Vollspaken angefangen haben, zu bauen (Anlieger, Kleine Sprünge, etc.) Damit wird dieser schöne Trail ganz schnell in den Fokus des Zornes des Forstes und der Wanderer geraten


----------



## wissefux (25. Juni 2012)

wahltho schrieb:


> Das ist aber auch wirklich nicht der direkte Weg



korrekt. der weg ist das ziel 



wahltho schrieb:


> Allerdings musste ich feststellen, dass auf dem Mannstein-Trail irgendwelche Vollspaken angefangen haben, zu bauen (Anlieger, Kleine Sprünge, etc.) Damit wird dieser schöne Trail ganz schnell in den Fokus des Zornes des Forstes und der Wanderer geraten



 nix gut. dislike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. Juni 2012)

Können die nicht mit Ihren Buddeleien auf der Feldberg Downhill bleiben, damit haben sie schliesslich schon genug Kollateralschaden für's Biken im Taunus angerichtet 

Gute Nacht


----------



## wissefux (26. Juni 2012)

moin. heute erneut auf 4 reifen in den iph. dieses mal früher, direkter und ziemlich sicher ohne stau


----------



## wissefux (26. Juni 2012)

gut und staufrei 4 rädrig bei bestem cabrio-wetter aber ohne cabrio in den iph gelangt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. Juni 2012)

Moin.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. Juni 2012)

Bestes oben ohne 4-Radwetter ist zugleich auch bestes 2-Radwetter


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. Juni 2012)

wahltho schrieb:


> Bestes oben ohne 4-Radwetter ist zugleich auch bestes 2-Radwetter



Und deshalb auch sehr schön 2-rädrig nach EB gelangt.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. Juni 2012)

Goil!!!


----------



## wissefux (26. Juni 2012)

ne, finde ich alles andere als goil sowas


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. Juni 2012)

Das ist natürlich genau das Richtige für so einen Pfennigfuxer wie den Fux  

... Du hast doch Parallels auf deinem Macbook installiert, also ab jetzt nur noch Online Shopping mit Internet Explorer unter Parallels ...

... dann würde ich aber vorher doch noch einen Virenscanner in der virtuellen Maschine von Parallels installieren


----------



## wissefux (26. Juni 2012)

die doppelnutzer werden am ende noch doppelt abkassiert 

bin kein pfennigfuxer, zahle aber ungern überteuert. und sowas ist schlicht abzocke. bloß weil sich einer einen mac zusammenspart, möglicherweise über jahre, gehen die davon aus, daß man auch liebend gerne 30 % mehr für ein und dasselbe hotel bezahlen würde 

ein mac ist was anderes wie ein win pc. schon optisch, haptisch und überhaupt. bestenfalls halten da noch sonys vaios mit, die aber auch preislich. ergo müßte jetzt ein vaio-windows nutzer auch mehr fürs hotel bezahlen als ein medion windows nutzer oder was 

und an tankstellen koppeln wir ab sofort den spritpreis an die motorleistung  dann kann ich an der stelle die teuren mac-hotelkosten wieder einsparen 

ich glaube, da finden sich noch mehr "passende" beispiele ...

die welt wird immer bekloppter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. Juni 2012)

Der Preis fürs Benzin ist doch schon automatisch die Motorleistung gekoppelt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. Juni 2012)

Nachher geht's wieder mit dem 2-Rad in den Taunus, heute mal wieder in den Hohen Taunus


----------



## wissefux (26. Juni 2012)

wahltho schrieb:


> Der Preis fürs Benzin ist doch schon automatisch die Motorleistung gekoppelt



ja klar, durch den mehrverbrauch. aber dann eben doppelt und richtig abkassieren  was solls, so jemand kann sich das doch sicher eh leisten 

aber das mit dem hotel ist schon echt frech. wenn jetzt amazon usw. da auch noch mitmischen, geh ich raus, aus dem internet


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. Juni 2012)

wissefux schrieb:


> bin kein pfennigfuxer,...



Ich sach nur "Digitalkamerakauf bei Mediamarkt"  



wissefux schrieb:


> ja klar, durch den mehrverbrauch. aber dann eben doppelt und richtig abkassieren



Liter Sprit/Diesel generell 5 Euro, dann sind die Autobahnen auch endlich wieder frei  



wissefux schrieb:


> ... geh ich raus, aus dem internet



 Bitte tue das nicht Fux  - Was täten wir hier ohne Dich


----------



## wissefux (26. Juni 2012)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich sach nur "Digitalkamerakauf bei Mediamarkt"



 das war doch zuletzt ein objektiv. sogar ein euro teurer als im netz  dafür aber sofort verfügbar


----------



## wissefux (26. Juni 2012)

wahltho schrieb:


> Liter Sprit/Diesel generell 5 Euro, dann sind die Autobahnen auch endlich wieder frei



leerer vielleicht, aber wirklich frei glaube ich nicht 



wahltho schrieb:


> Bitte tue das nicht Fux  - Was täten wir hier ohne Dich



ach, gibt doch noch genug andere. zur not einen über parship oder so suchen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. Juni 2012)

wissefux schrieb:


> ach, gibt doch noch genug andere. zur not einen über parship oder so suchen



Hast Du da schon Erfahrungen 

By the way - Man muss den von mir verlinkten Artikel schon genau lesen:

Es geht nicht darum, dass Apple-Nutzern für das gleiche Produkt mehr Geld abgeknöpft wird, sondern darum, dass Ihnen per se höherpreisige Produkte angeboten werden.


----------



## wissefux (26. Juni 2012)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... Pfennigfuxer wie den Fux





wissefux schrieb:


> bin kein pfennigfuxer, zahle aber ungern überteuert ...



also wenn dann, eurofuxer 

aktuelles beispiel : auto beim tüv, komme zum abholen und sehe noch jemanden am auto rumhantieren. geh ich hin und sehe, wie da die wischerblätter getauscht werden. ok, kaputt sind sie ja offensichtlich. aber für 50 euro bekomm ich die bei amazon locker zwei mal  also tausch sofort unterbunden, mach ich selber 

der windows preis lag bei knapp unter 20 euro für die beiden vorderen. mal gucken, ob sich der preis des produktes nun verändert hat, wo ich doch das ganze unter win auf die wunschliste gesetzt habe und nun vom mac aus bestelle


----------



## wissefux (26. Juni 2012)

wahltho schrieb:


> By the way - Man muss den von mir verlinkten Artikel schon genau lesen:
> 
> Es geht nicht darum, dass Apple-Nutzern für das gleiche Produkt mehr Geld abgeknöpft wird, sondern darum, dass Ihnen per se höherpreisige Produkte angeboten werden.



stimmt, wer lesen kann ... 

aber komisch ist es schon irgendwie, haben halt mich noch nicht ausgewertet 

andersrum wäre es dann aber echt fiese abzocke, so wird man "nur" zum teureren verleitet ... aber ob die mac-user die 40. mio defizit rausreissen  die stecken ihr geld doch lieber ins neue retina mbp und bescheren apple ein sattes plus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. Juni 2012)

wissefux schrieb:


> der windows preis lag bei knapp unter 20 euro für die beiden vorderen. mal gucken, ob sich der preis des produktes nun verändert hat, wo ich doch das ganze unter win auf die wunschliste gesetzt habe und nun vom mac aus bestelle



 Nice try - Ich glaube ich weiss aber wie der Test ausgeht 

Ich mache es aber bei meinem vierrädrigen Spassgefährt ähnlich: Die 10 Liter Castro Edge 10w-60 kaufe ich auch in der E-Bucht und bringe sie zur Inspektion mit und die Wischerblätter tausche ich auch selbst aus.

Auch ein Fürst muss sehen, wo er bleibt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. Juni 2012)

wissefux schrieb:


> aber komisch ist es schon irgendwie, haben halt mich noch nicht ausgewertet



Tja, die Annahme ist eben, dass bei Apple Usern die Kaufkraft höher ist.

Wenn Du mit einem Lambo oder Ferri vor einem Hotel vorfährst, wird Dir der Conférencier auch nicht das Standardzimmer empfehlen, obwohl der Lambo oder der Ferri auch geliehen oder auf Pump gekauft sein kann


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. Juni 2012)

So - Auf in den Hochtaunus 

... Mist habe die Säge wieder nicht dabei, sonst könnte ich endlich mal am Bogenschützenplatz aufräumen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. Juni 2012)

wahltho schrieb:


> So - Auf in den Hochtaunus



 Done

Knapp 40km, 800hm und ein 15er-Schnitt.


----------



## wissefux (27. Juni 2012)

moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. Juni 2012)

moin moin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. Juni 2012)

(Wie immer) gut 2-rädrig nach EB gelangt


----------



## Crazy-Racer (27. Juni 2012)

Zurück vom Sommertrip in die Berge  





schon seit Sonntag Abend, Montag ging ja die Schafferei wieder los...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. Juni 2012)

Auf welcher Höhe ist das denn aufgenommen?

... schönes Foto, sieht fast wie ein Gemälde aus


----------



## --bikerider-- (27. Juni 2012)

wahltho schrieb:


> Auf welcher Höhe ist das denn aufgenommen?
> 
> ... schönes Foto, sieht fast wie ein Gemälde aus



knapp 2000m


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. Juni 2012)

Na dann - Damit war nach dem Winter auf der Nordseite noch zu rechnen 

Ein Blick aus meinem Hochsitz in EB auf die Wetterlage im Hochtaunus führte bei mir zu dem Entschluss heute wieder eine Abendrunde über Hofheim Richtung Staufen zu absolvieren.

Das war wohl eine weise Entscheidung. Ich hatte nur auf dem Albertsweg einen kleinen Schauer, aber konnte heute meine komplette Staufenrunde absolvieren.

Heute Abend waren es dann nur ca. 700hm und etwas mehr als 30km.


----------



## wissefux (28. Juni 2012)

moin schlaaaaannnddd


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. Juni 2012)

Moin 

Heute mal zu unfürstlicher Zeit vom Wecker aus den Träumen gerissen, da schon um 08:00 Uhr einen Termin in EB


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. Juni 2012)

... und trotzdem auch an diesem letzten A.-Tag im Juni gut 2-rädrig nach EB gelangt


----------



## Crazy-Racer (28. Juni 2012)

33°C im Büro und es wird noch heißer...*schwitz*


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. Juni 2012)

Mein Hochsitz in EB ist zum Glück klimatisiert. Draussen soll es allerdings ziemlich warm sein. Werde ich bald selbst feststellen, weil es in etwas mehr als einer Stunde wieder in den Taunus geht.

Wenn man den Diskussionen zum neuen Forstgesetzes in Hessen so entnehmen kann, scheint es für die Rudel-Biker bald unangenehm zu werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (28. Juni 2012)

wahltho schrieb:


> Wenn man den Diskussionen zum neuen Forstgesetzes in Hessen so entnehmen kann, scheint es für die Rudel-Biker bald unangenehm zu werden.



Liest man den Entwurf auch mal selbst, stellt man fest, dass man sowieso nurnoch bis zum Waldrand fahren darf...
Welcher Waldweg wird im Winter geräumt (=ganzjährig mit einem nicht geländegängigen, zweispurigen Fahrzeug befahrbar)?

Und: fährst du mit dem Auto zum Waldparkplatz und hast dein Bike auf dem Heckträger, kann es eingezogen werden! "*§ 29 Einziehung*
Gegenstände, ... die zur Begehung einer ... Ordnungswidrigkeit gebraucht wurden oder bestimmt gewesen sind, können ... eingezogen werden."


----------



## --bikerider-- (28. Juni 2012)

muss mein Bike umlackieren....

Wenn ich in Zukunft vor den Ordnungshütern im Wald fliehen muss ist ein oranges Bike mit rot eloxierten Laufrädern sehr kontraproduktiv ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. Juni 2012)

Stimmt  

Ich war jedenfalls heute Abend noch im Wald unterwegs und bin gerade noch vor dem Eintreffen der Gewitterfront zurück nach gelangt gekommen


----------



## wissefux (29. Juni 2012)

tach


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. Juni 2012)

Moin 

Hat sich ausgeschlaaaandet


----------



## wissefux (29. Juni 2012)

aber sowas von ...


----------



## wartool (29. Juni 2012)

hi,

also so "lustig" finde ich die Geschichte mit dem neuen Gesetz nicht.. selbst ich als nicht Rudelbiker werde auf Grund der häufigen Ausfahrten irgendwann mal mit den P.nn.rn in Konflikt geraten und latzen sollen... sollte der Kram wirklich durchgewunken werden (wovon ich auf Grund der guten Lobbyarbeit der Gegenseite ausgehe).

Das verärgert mich tierisch! So gelassen kann ich dem deshalb nicht entgegenblicken...
Wirklich bereit mein Hobby zu ändern bin ich nämlich nicht...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. Juni 2012)

Also so "lustig" finde ich die Geschichte mit dem neuen Gesetz auch nicht ... der Kram wird durch gewunken werden (ich gehe davon aus, dass die ganzen Gegenaktionen nichts daran ändern werden).

Ich gehe diesem einen meiner Hobbys bereits bald 25 Jahre im Taunus nach und beabsichtige nicht, zukünftig da irgendwas daran zu ändern.. selbst wenn ich bei einer meiner häufigen Ausfahrten mal mit den P.nn.rn in Konflikt geraten sollte...

Deshalb erlaube ich mir, die Sache trotzdem mit Humor zu betrachten.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. Juni 2012)

So: Die Sache mit Ambers verletzter Pfote geht dann nach über acht Wochen so langsam dem Ende entgegen. Heute habe ich die vorläufig letzte Tierarztrechnung beglichen. Der Gesamtbetrag liegt jetzt bei über 3.000 Euro.

Amber hat seit einer Woche keinen Verband mehr und die restliche Wunde verheilt jetzt sehr gut. Sie muss nur noch für ein bis zwei Wochen eine überdimensionale Halskrause tragen, bis die Wunde wirklich ganz verheilt ist.

Ich habe jetzt eine Krankenversicherung für Amber abgeschlossen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (30. Juni 2012)

moin. glückwunsch, "goldpfote"


----------



## Normansbike (30. Juni 2012)

Suche verzweifelt fuer mein Merida Trans Mission hfs comp lrs  den oberen umlenker. Wer weiss was?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. Juni 2012)

wissefux schrieb:


> moin. glückwunsch, "goldpfote"



Moin - Danke werdes es ausrichten


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. Juni 2012)

Zurück von meiner Short but heavy Taunusrunde mit 23km & 700hm.

Es war allerdings verbreitet ziemlich schmodderig im Wald.


----------



## wissefux (30. Juni 2012)

wahltho schrieb:


> Zurück von meiner Short but heavy Taunusrunde mit 23km & 700hm.
> 
> Es war allerdings verbreitet ziemlich schmodderig im Wald.



26 km und 700 hm. das ganze bei schlechter kondition und mit angezogener handbremse. hab nämlich die bremsbeläge gewechselt und es nicht geschafft, die kolben so zurückzudrücken, das es gut passt. das rad läßt sich kaum drehen, da die belege dicht anliegen. die heutige tour hat entsprechend kraft gekostet und endete mit einem miserablen 12 er schnitt wie bei tiefschnee im winter ...

hätt ich den max nicht im rotkreuztrail getroffen, wär vielleicht doch nicht mehr den x-tail hoch, da ich schon total platt war. aber max versteht es einen zu motiveren : "ich war schon viermal oben, komm aber gerne nochmal mit ..." 
also ging es zusammen aufwärts und mit dem haustrail konnte ich dem max sogar noch was neues präsentieren


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. Juni 2012)

Ein ganz kleines bisschen Bremsflüssigkeit ablassen 

Der Iggi hatte in KH mal ein ähnliches Problem


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (1. Juli 2012)

moin. wie lasse ich den bremsflüssigkeit ab  regelt sich das nicht mit der zeit dadurch, dass sich der belag abschleift


----------



## wissefux (1. Juli 2012)

dann verändert sich doch bestimmt auch der druckpunkt, oder ? der ist aktuell aber nahezu genial, da die bremse sofort ordentlich zupackt  brauch ja nur gefühlte ein oder zwei mm mehr luft ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. Juli 2012)

Moin 

Ich gehe davon aus, dass sich zuviel Bremsflüssigkeit im System befindet. Das kann z.b. daher kommen, dass bei einem Service unsachgemäß gearbeitet wurde und vor dem Wechsel der Bremsflüssigkeit die Kolben nicht ganz zurückgedrückt wurden.

Natürlich gibt sich das im Lauf der Zeit durch Abnutzung der neuen Beläge, Du musst nur viel fahren und feste reintreten 

Ich würde aber eher ein oder zwei Tropfen Bremsflüssigkeit ablassen.


----------



## wissefux (1. Juli 2012)

wahltho schrieb:


> Natürlich gibt sich das im Lauf der Zeit durch Abnutzung der neuen Beläge, Du musst nur viel fahren und feste reintreten
> 
> Ich würde aber eher ein oder zwei Tropfen Bremsflüssigkeit ablassen.



ersteres dauert mir dann sicher zu lange und ist verdammt anstrengend.

an welcher schraube muß man drehen, um was abzulassen ? ist das für einen doppellinkshänder wie mich überhaupt machbar 
bremse wäre eine avid elexir irgendwas ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. Juli 2012)

Schau Dir mal hier das Filmchen zum Entlüften an (Bleed Procedure, 2. Eintrag von oben).

Es ist aber wichtig wirklich nur ein oder zwei Tröpfchen abzulassen. Ich habe zwar mit Avid Bremsen keine Erfahrung; falls Du Dir das aber nicht zutrauen solltest, kannst Du gerne vorbeikommen.


----------



## Hopi (1. Juli 2012)

hast Du Dot im Haus, sonst würde ich nicht einfach die Schraube öffnen. Fux, wenn Du willst kannst Du vorbeikommen, wir fahren nur Avid und ich habe alles für den Service da.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. Juli 2012)

Na da lasse ich dem Hopi doch gerne den Vortritt


----------



## wissefux (1. Juli 2012)

wahltho schrieb:


> Schau Dir mal hier das Filmchen zum Entlüften an (Bleed Procedure, 2. Eintrag von oben).
> 
> Es ist aber wichtig wirklich nur ein oder zwei Tröpfchen abzulassen. Ich habe zwar mit Avid Bremsen keine Erfahrung; falls Du Dir das aber nicht zutrauen solltest, kannst Du gerne vorbeikommen.



also das mit dem altöl entsorgen hab ich kapiert   ansonsten würde es bei mir nicht mal helfen, wenn der film auf deutsch wäre 
wie machen die das bloß  wenn ich diesen film sehe, habe ich irgendwie das gefühl, daß da 4 bis 6 hände gleichzeitig am werk sein müssen 

deine hilfe weiß ich wie immer sehr zu schätzen , überlege mir in diesem spezialfall aber nun doch, mal zur abwechslung in hopis avid-werkstatt vorbeizuschauen


----------



## wissefux (1. Juli 2012)

Hopi schrieb:


> hast Du Dot im Haus, sonst würde ich nicht einfach die Schraube öffnen. Fux, wenn Du willst kannst Du vorbeikommen, wir fahren nur Avid und ich habe alles für den Service da.



 pm mir doch mal eure genaue adresse 



wahltho schrieb:


> Na da lasse ich dem Hopi doch gerne den Vortritt


----------



## mzaskar (1. Juli 2012)

Hopi vor  oder hopp Hopi 

Bei mir gäbe es heute Morgen starken Wind, ich habe erstmal alles bewegliche vom Balkon geräumt  Dann war es wieder gut  
Später habe ich Bilder aus Zürich im FB eines Freundes gesehen ..... uuuiiiihhh, bin ich froh das mein Wagen in der Garage parkt 

hier ein paar Eindrücke aus ZH

Da eine weitere Gewitterfront im Anmarsch ist, lasse ich das mit den Berge heute  und gehe mir mal den heimischen Wald anschauen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (1. Juli 2012)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Hopi vor  oder hopp Hopi



 hat super geklappt ! vielen dank nochmal, den service kann man wirklich weiterempfehlen (ebenso den von wahltho natürlich )


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. Juli 2012)

Schön, dass dem Fux so schnell geholfen werden konnten


----------



## wissefux (2. Juli 2012)

moin. auf in eine arbeitsreiche woche ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. Juli 2012)

Moin 

Ausgepennt ....

... Könnte nach laaaaannnnger Zeit mal wieder eine 5-Tagewoche werden


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. Juli 2012)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... Könnte nach laaaaannnnger Zeit mal wieder eine 5-Tagewoche werden



oder doch nicht  

 Wenn auch nicht ganz trocken, aber trotzdem gut 2-rädrig nach EB gelangt. Ein gaaannnz leichter Landregen hat mich streckenweise begleitet. Es waren aber wieder keine Regenklamotten erforderlich.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (2. Juli 2012)

Unterzeichnen!


----------



## Drop-EX (2. Juli 2012)

schon passiert, außerdem geteilt und überhaupt.
ist echt ne sauerei, da will ich von baden-württemberg, wo sowas schon existiert, nach frankfurt ziehen, und dann sowas. haben denn die politiker so viel langeweile?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. Juli 2012)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Unterzeichnen!



Jawoll Sir, Jawoll !!!


----------



## ratte (2. Juli 2012)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Unterzeichnen!


Done!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. Juli 2012)

Gemäss Regenradarvorhersage sollte es eigentlich ab 18:15 Uhr wieder einen Guss geben. Deshalb habe ich meinen Hochsitz in EB extra früh verlassen, um noch meine volle Taunusrunde drehen zu können.

Bisher ist der Regen aber ausgeblieben


----------



## wissefux (2. Juli 2012)

brav alle online petitionieren


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. Juli 2012)

GN8 der Fürst jetzt sagt.


----------



## wissefux (3. Juli 2012)

moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. Juli 2012)

Moin


----------



## mzaskar (3. Juli 2012)

Ich habe auch petitiert 

Achja, land unter in Zürich, heftigster Regen die ganze Nacht und nun läuft der See über oder so  Naja nicht ganz, aber einige Tram und S-Bahnlinien sind unterbrochen wegen Hochwasser. Da ich jetzt zulange getrödelt habe ist auch mein nächster Bus weg, also mit dem Vierrad zur Arbeit, zum Glück ist der höher und das Wasser läuft nicht durch 

und die Woche bleibt wohl nass und regnerisch  Obwohl ich meine Hoffnungen auf Morgen setze


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. Juli 2012)

Gut 2-rädrig nach EB gelangt der Fürst ist 

Heute Abend er sich wohl begeben wird in seine Ländereien im Hohen Taunus


----------



## wissefux (3. Juli 2012)

wahltho schrieb:


> Heute Abend er sich wohl begeben wird in seine Ländereien im Hohen Taunus



genieße er, solange er noch darf


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. Juli 2012)

Geniessen der Fürst es auch dann noch wird, wenn es erlaubt nicht mehr sein sollte 

---



wahltho schrieb:


> Auf der anderen Seite erhöht das natürlich den Kick, wenn man sich als Outlaw permanent auf der Flucht vor dem Förster befindet





wahltho schrieb:


> Ach Quatsch - Wie schon geschrieben: Erhöht doch nur den Kick, wenn man als Outlaw unterwegs ist





wahltho schrieb:


> ... und sicherheitshalber zukünftig halt immer 'nen Bündel 200 Euro Noten dabei haben


----------



## mzaskar (3. Juli 2012)

so trocken zur arbeit gekommen  

muss ich jetze eigentlich mein Bike in Tarnfarben bestellen und noch das entsprechende Outfit dazu? Vielleicht endecken die Jagdausstatter ja nun die Mountainbiker als neue Zielgruppe und entwickeln spezielles Equipment für diese  

Hmm, Marktlücke, gleich mal das Patentamt anrufen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. Juli 2012)

Freunden der martialischen Unterhaltung der Fürst übrigens empfiehlt Spartacus "Gods of the Arena" & "Blood and Sand" als Bluray in der ungekürzten englischen Originalfassung


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. Juli 2012)

wahltho schrieb:


> Freunden der martialischen Unterhaltung der Fürst übrigens empfiehlt Spartacus "Gods of the Arena" & "Blood and Sand" als Bluray in der ungekürzten englischen Originalfassung



Sehr zu empfehlen auch den breiten Sportlern in Verbindung mit diesem lustigen Gesellschaftspiel


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. Juli 2012)

wahltho schrieb:


> Heute Abend er sich wohl begeben wird in seine Ländereien im Hohen Taunus



 Done 

GN8


----------



## wissefux (4. Juli 2012)

moin. begeben wir uns nun in die niederungen ds iph ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. Juli 2012)

Moin 

... Oder auf den fùrstlichen Hochsitz in EB


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. Juli 2012)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... Oder auf den fùrstlichen Hochsitz in EB



Dort der Fürst 2-rädrig gut hingelangt ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. Juli 2012)

Das selbst dem Fürsten als eingefleischtem Apple-Fan aber auch zu weit geht.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. Juli 2012)

By Jupiter's c*ck: What a f*cking marvelous bike ride today   

Good night tonight


----------



## wissefux (4. Juli 2012)

gn8


----------



## wissefux (5. Juli 2012)

und moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Juli 2012)

oder moin moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Juli 2012)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... Oder auf den fùrstlichen Hochsitz in EB





wahltho schrieb:


> Dort der Fürst 2-rädrig gut hingelangt ist



 Dito

Heute mal wieder mit dem schnellen Grauen mit Steckschutzblechen, da es a) ausnahmsweise heute Abend direkt zurück nach fbh geht und b) ob der Wettervorhersage


----------



## mzaskar (5. Juli 2012)

Leichtsinn im Engadin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Juli 2012)

Durch die Uina noch ich ja letztes Jahr im Rahmen von ToG.

Wer dort an diesen Stellen fährt ist meiner Meinung nach ein  

Wobei ich mich vor einigen Wochen mit Jemanden unterhalte habe, der meinte, dass das dort alles überhaupt kein Problem sei 

Ganz gross ist dann noch, dass Hubschrauberpiloten und Rettungskräfte ihr Leben riskieren müssen, nur um den Kadaver von so einem  zu bergen.


----------



## mzaskar (5. Juli 2012)

im flachenist ein 1m breiter Trail ja schon fast ein WAB, aber leider in den Bergen ist das meist ein Ritt auf der Rasierklinge


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Juli 2012)

Yepp

1x durch die Uina durch war interessant, alleine schon, um es mal gesehen zu aber, aber noch muss ich da nicht hin, weil der An- und Abritt in beide Richtungen sich hinzieht und sehr langweilig ist.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Juli 2012)

Noch ein Punkt zur Uina:

Die schmalen Schlüsselstellen sehen auf den Fotos oftmals relativ waagerecht verlaufend aus. In Wahrheit ist der in den Fels gehauenen Weg durch die Schlucht in Richtung En Sur gesehen durchweg stark abschüssig und grösstenteils von grobem, losen Schotter bedeckt.


----------



## mzaskar (5. Juli 2012)

Ich werde sie diese Jahr mal bewandern ....


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Juli 2012)

Bewandern ist m.E. auch die bessere Art die Uina zu geniessen


----------



## ratte (5. Juli 2012)

mzaskar schrieb:


> im flachenist ein 1m breiter Trail ja schon fast ein WAB, aber leider in den Bergen ist das meist ein Ritt auf der Rasierklinge


Und selbst bei breiteren Wegen kann das noch schief gehen, wie wir aus eigener Erfahrung wissen. 
Nur gut, wenn dann noch ein Busch vorhanden ist.


----------



## mzaskar (5. Juli 2012)

oh, ja das stimmt .... habe ich ganz vergessen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ratte (5. Juli 2012)

Liederbach meldet *blub*.

Und scheinbar auch der Frankfurter Flughafen. Scheinbar keine Starts und Landungen im Moment.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Juli 2012)

Fbh meldet Hagel


----------



## wissefux (6. Juli 2012)

moin


----------



## --bikerider-- (6. Juli 2012)

moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. Juli 2012)

moin

Auf in einen sportreichen Freitag.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. Juli 2012)

Sportteil #1 erledigt: 2-rädrig nach EB


----------



## wissefux (6. Juli 2012)

wie jetzt ? arbeiten am frei-tag


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. Juli 2012)

Heute ausnahmsweise mal kein Frei-Tag, dafür aber verschärftes Sportprogramm


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. Juli 2012)

Sportteil #2 erledigt: Trailige Tour über den Hochtaunus von EB nach Ruppsch mit 900hm.
 Sportteil #3 erledigt: 1 Stunde Zirkel-Training mit Ausbilderin A.
 Sportteil #4 erledigt: Galileo-Training mit Personal Trainerin A.
 Sportteil #5 erledigt: Heimrollen von Ruppsch nach fbh.

Ich glaube, dass morgen nach fünf Tagen mal wieder Bike-Pause angesagt ist.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. Juli 2012)

... und schon wieder moin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (7. Juli 2012)

Eigentlich wollte ich heute ins Jura  Leider liege ich mit einer Ohrenentzündung flach  
...... nicht mein Jahr


----------



## wissefux (7. Juli 2012)

oje. gute besserung dem tapferen ritter 

moin. der widerstand wächst  obs die politiker endlich mal kapieren


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. Juli 2012)

Gute Besserung nach CH 

Bei mir ist heute Bike-frei. Es stehen in dieser Woche schon wieder insgesamt ca. 240km und 4000hm auf dem Tacho.

Heute Mittag gibt es nur noch mal Galileo mit Personal Trainerin A.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. Juli 2012)

Interessant! 

Andy (Inhaber Alpenevent) und Dominik waren die Guides auf meinen geguideten Alpen-X.


----------



## mzaskar (7. Juli 2012)

coole Sache


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. Juli 2012)

Andy & Dominik haben die Bike-Bravo-Reporter aber ganz schön plattgefahren 

Heute habe ich dann zufälligerweise im Ölmühlweg noch den Iggi getroffen: Ich oben ohne im 4-Rad auf dem Rückweg vom Galileo-Trainung und er auf dem 2-Rad auf dem Rückweg vom Feld


----------



## mzaskar (7. Juli 2012)

380 km in 2 Tagen nicht schlecht


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. Juli 2012)

Ganz zu schweigen von den HMs


----------



## wissefux (8. Juli 2012)

moin. was ist den eigentlich "galileo-treining". ich kenne nur die sendung galileo auf pro7 ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. Juli 2012)

Moin 

Ausgepennt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. Juli 2012)

wissefux schrieb:


> moin. was ist den eigentlich "galileo-treining". ich kenne nur die sendung galileo auf pro7 ...



Klick!


----------



## Hopi (8. Juli 2012)

wahltho schrieb:


> Klick!



das kenne ich  wenn ich mit skates über Kopfsteinpflaster bin hattes es auch gerütelt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. Juli 2012)

Mistwetter da draußen 

... also gibt es heute noch einen Tag Bike-frei. Kommt mir aber irgendwie entgeegen 

Amber ist seit gestern übrigens ihre Halskrause los. Der Schorf war jetzt komplett weg. Die Krallen werden auch wieder. Jetzt muss nur noch das Fell nachwachsen.


----------



## ratte (8. Juli 2012)

Hopi schrieb:


> das kenne ich  wenn ich mit skates über Kopfsteinpflaster bin hattes es auch gerütelt


Mir hat der teils recht ruppige Asphalt heute auch schon gereicht. 
Puh, Bouldern und Inlineskaten, zwei Sportarten, die beide schon ein Weilchen her sind. Mal schauen, was der Muskelkater morgen sagt.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. Juli 2012)

** Bäuerchen **

"Der Löwe" in Zeilsheim - Immer wieder lecker und sehr zu empfehlen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (9. Juli 2012)

moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. Juli 2012)

wissefux schrieb:


> moin



 dito


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. Juli 2012)

wahltho schrieb:


> Gut 2-rädrig nach EB gelangt der Fürst ist



 Dito

Dies wird wieder eine altersteilzeitmäßig kurze Woche 

@Fux: Bitte aufnotieren, damit es nicht wieder zu Verwirrungen kommt, so wie am letzten Freitag


----------



## Chris360 (9. Juli 2012)

Dr Lars du virgin lass mal nightride gehen


----------



## Hopi (9. Juli 2012)

Sooooo, jetzt habe ich endlich Strassenreifen auf dem HT, damit komme ich wenigstens auch mal in vernünftigen Zeiten in FFM an.


----------



## wissefux (9. Juli 2012)

ok, notiert  bei mir wirds ne lange 5 tage woche, wie immer


----------



## ratte (9. Juli 2012)

Hopi schrieb:


> Sooooo, jetzt habe ich endlich Strassenreifen auf dem HT, damit komme ich wenigstens auch mal in vernünftigen Zeiten in FFM an.


Und dazu noch eine Klingel. 
Jetzt dürfen sich einige aber warm anziehen, sonst gibt's was auf die Ohren.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. Juli 2012)

Gelobt sei die Regenradarvorhersage 

Gab noch mal einen fetten Schauer gegen 17:00 Uhr, den ich auf meinem Hochsitz in EB abgewartet habe. Danach konnte ich dann trocken meine komplette Taunusrunde absolvieren


----------



## wissefux (10. Juli 2012)

moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. Juli 2012)

Moin Moin 

Ausgepennt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. Juli 2012)

Gut 2-rädrig nach EB gelangt 

Heute ausnahmsweise mal wieder mit dem schnellen Grauen, da es heute ein kurzer Hochsitztag wird und direkt von EB heim nach fbh geht 

... denn der Fürst erwartet heute Abend eine grosse Lieferung von schweren Jungs


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. Juli 2012)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... denn der Fürst erwartet heute Abend eine grosse Lieferung von schweren Jungs



Oder war es eine schwere Lieferung von grossen Jungs


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. Juli 2012)

Am Nachmittag auch wieder gut und trocken heimgekehrt 

... Und die 200kg Lieferung ist auch angekommen


----------



## mzaskar (10. Juli 2012)

Gummibärchen ????


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. Juli 2012)

Moin.

 Mist - Die senile Bettflucht hat mal wieder zugeschlagen 




mzaskar schrieb:


> Gummibärchen ????



Ganz kalt - Viel härter


----------



## wissefux (11. Juli 2012)

downhillbike ...

moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. Juli 2012)

Gut 2-rädrig nach EB gelangt - Heute morgen gab es dann mal einen Umweg über Rödelheim, was die Strecke um 10km verlängert und den Trainings-Effekt entsprechend gesteigert hat


----------



## mzaskar (11. Juli 2012)

Brekkies


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. Juli 2012)

Es ist ca. 80 x 60 x 60 cm gross


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (11. Juli 2012)

Aquarium


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. Juli 2012)

Hier mal der Chauvi-Witz des Tages:









Hab' schon 50 Euro in die Chauvi-Kasse getan


----------



## Hopi (11. Juli 2012)

so, kleine Taunusrunde beendet 63km 1550hm  natürlich mit einem kleinen Stopp in Kelkheim im Cafe


----------



## wissefux (11. Juli 2012)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Aquarium



klingt plausibel bei den ausmassen ... hierzu könnte ich vielleicht auch mal brauchbare tipps geben ...



wahltho schrieb:


>







Hopi schrieb:


> so, kleine Taunusrunde beendet 63km 1550hm  natürlich mit einem kleinen Stopp in Kelkheim im Cafe


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. Juli 2012)

wissefux schrieb:


> klingt plausibel bei den ausmassen ...



Aquarium komplett aus Stahl  Ganz kalt 

Ich habe das (bis auf ein paar ganz wenige Regentropfen) schöne Wetter ausgenutzt und habe im Taunus mit dem 2-Rad noch eine ausgedehnte Feierabendrunde gedreht 

Gute Nacht


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. Juli 2012)

... Ach so: "Breaking Bad" ist eine echt schräge Serie, ganz nach meinem Geschmack


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (12. Juli 2012)

Mooooooin!


----------



## wissefux (12. Juli 2012)

moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Juli 2012)

tach auch.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Juli 2012)

Gut 2-rädrig und trocken nach EB gelangt. Es war relativ frisch und der Taunus war in dunkle, graue Wolken gehüllt.

... heute wieder der direkte Weg ohne Umweg über Rödelheim 

... und Endspurt vor dem langen w/e


----------



## ratte (12. Juli 2012)

Was für ein Wetter.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Juli 2012)

Yepp - Der Fürst meldet von seinem Hochsitz in EB auch Regen.

Heute Nachmittag soll es aber temporär besser werden


----------



## Crazy-Racer (12. Juli 2012)

Mahlzeit!

Heute die letzte Stufe des ersten Studienabschlusses erfolgreich gemeistert


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Juli 2012)

Glühstrumpf 

Ich mache miich mal mit dem 2-Rad auf in den Taunus gleichzeitig ins lange w/e


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Juli 2012)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich mache miich mal mit dem 2-Rad auf in den Taunus gleichzeitig ins lange w/e



 Erledigt.

Ich konnte das schöne Wetter heute noch einmal voll ausnutzen 

Morgen soll es ja wohl ziemlich viel regnen. Das passt gut zu einem Tag Bike-Pause 

Gute Nacht


----------



## ratte (12. Juli 2012)

Sagt mal, wo finde ich am Besten was zum Thema indianische Kommunikation? 
Beim Versuch seinen alten ferngestuerten Heli mal wieder in die Luft zu bekommen, hat Hopi seltsame Rauchzeichen produziert. 
Die Bezeichnung Burn-out traf dann für den Motor wohl ganz gut zu. 

Das war dann die Krönung des ganzen Aufwandes und der kleinen Pannen. 
Und wenn es morgen tatsächlich regnet, wonach es leider stark aussieht, wissen wir schon, womit wir uns beschäftigen können.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (13. Juli 2012)

Ich auch ..... mit Friedenspfeife rauchen


----------



## mzaskar (13. Juli 2012)

Lecker gegessen heute in einem meiner Lieblingsrestaurants in ZH 



Eichblattsalat mit gebratenen Eierschwämmli und Melonen
Goldbrassenfilets auf Salicornes an Rieslingsauce und Salzkartoffeln
Erdbeerenvariation

und dazu gab es einen offenen Weißwein aus der Region


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Juli 2012)

Moin 

Der Regen ist da - Hurra


----------



## akisu (13. Juli 2012)

wurde auch mal zeit, nachdem es nun wochenlang so schrecklich warm und trocken war


----------



## wissefux (13. Juli 2012)

so, gleich halber frei-tag ...


----------



## mzaskar (13. Juli 2012)

*Ich will Sommer !!!!!!!!*


----------



## mzaskar (13. Juli 2012)

Am Wochenende ist Nicolai mit ca. 20 Testbikes in Zürich  Ich glaube da gehe ich mal hin  falls ich für nächstes Jahr etwas zum basteln brauche 

Nicolai Deutschlandtour zu Gast in Zürich


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Juli 2012)

_**** Bäuerchen ! ! ! ****_

Salat & Pizza beim Hausitaliener


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Juli 2012)

N'Abend 

Zirkel-Training & Galileo wären absolviert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. Juli 2012)

Moin.


----------



## wissefux (14. Juli 2012)

moin


----------



## ratte (14. Juli 2012)

Mahlzeit. 
Ganz schön pustig heute.
Rund um den Staufen ist es in höheren Lagen schon zum Teil wieder am Abtrocknen und eigentlich überraschend wenig schlammig.

Bringt man Rehen eigentlich nicht bei, nicht hinter unübersichtlichen Kurven zu parken?  
Das scheue Tier ist dann auch gleich tief in den dunklen Wald geflüchtet, so ca. 5 Meter.
Da ich bergauf unterwegs war, war ich nur etwas überrascht, auch weil gerade vorher noch zwei andere Personen an gleicher Stelle durch sind.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. Juli 2012)

Am Staufen hat es sich nicht nur mit den Rehen.

Mein Erst- und Einziggeborener (zumindest wissentlich  ) musste sich dort vor ein paar Jahren mal beim Joggen auf einen Baum retten, weil ihn ein Wildschwein gejagt hat.

Ich wiederum habe vor ein paar Jahren auf dem Hahnenkopf-Trail Abends mal die heimische Mufflonherde getroffen. Ist schon komisch, wenn einen ca. 30 Augenpaare aus dem dunklen Wald anstarren 

So: Nach dem heutigen Personal Training mit Ausbilderin A. Wurde gerade lecke grilliert. Jetzt ist erstmal Extreme Couching bei ein oder zwei Folgen von Breaking Bad angesagt


----------



## ratte (14. Juli 2012)

Mufflonherde? 
Okay, dann doch lieber ab und an nur ein paar Rehe. 
Die Geschichte mit der unfreiwilligen Klettereinheit habe ich noch gut in Erinnerung.


----------



## wissefux (14. Juli 2012)

die staufenmufflons kenn ich auch nur vom hören sagen ... noch nie eins davon live zu gesicht bekommen 

die rehe sind sich schon des künftigen waldgesetzes bewußt und erwarten biker und andere waldnutzer nur noch auf entsprechenden wegen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (14. Juli 2012)

Hilfe meine Fahrrad ist geschrumpft


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. Juli 2012)

Oder Du bist gewachsen 

Meine Begegnung mit dem Muffelwild war übrigens schon in 2007 und ist im Teil 1 des Plausch-Freds protokolliert


----------



## mzaskar (14. Juli 2012)

ratte schrieb:


> Mufflonherde?
> Okay, dann doch lieber ab und an nur ein paar Rehe.
> Die Geschichte mit der unfreiwilligen Klettereinheit habe ich noch gut in Erinnerung.



Ja aber das mit den Herden hat sich ja dann auch mit dem neuen Gesetzt  Wie beantragen den Mufflons und Rehe, das sie sich im Rudel im Wald bewegen dürfen ...... 

Achja und wenn mal wieder Treibjagd ist, kann man die ganzen Treibe auch mal nach ihrer Genehmigung fragen, und die Waldarbeiter und die Försterbande  

Gerade lecker Hamburger grilliert und verputzt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. Juli 2012)

Nachdem es heute Nachmittag noch eine große Portion selbstgemachtes Joghurt-/Erdbeereis gab, ist das Abendessen ausgefallen 

Gute Nacht 

P.S: Die Mufflons habe ich auch nur dieses eine Mal am Staufen gesehen.


----------



## Intro (15. Juli 2012)

Heute abend geht in Amerika die 5te Staffel Breaking Bad los 
im herbst dann endlich bei uns leider nur im payTV

hier für alle die es kennen mal ein kleines bilderrätsel 

passt das oder ist da was falsch ?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. Juli 2012)

Moin 

Eher ein kleines lusiges Wortspiel oder? 

Ich bin gerade bei den ersten Episoden von Staffe 2, habe also noch Einiges zu schauen


----------



## mzaskar (15. Juli 2012)

Ich hasse Regen :grmpppffffff:


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. Juli 2012)

Hier soll es heute Nachmittag wohl auch noch mal regnen. Die Wetteraussichten für die Woche sind aber erstmal gar nicht so schlecht: Nicht besonders warm, aber einigermaßen trocken - Das ist das Wichtigste für die kommende Bike-Woche.


----------



## --bikerider-- (15. Juli 2012)

wahltho schrieb:


> Hier soll es heute Nachmittag wohl auch noch mal regnen. Die Wetteraussichten für die Woche sind aber erstmal gar nicht so schlecht: Nicht besonders warm, aber einigermaßen trocken - Das ist das Wichtigste für die kommende Bike-Woche.



und es hat geregnet 

warn heute 55km mit schönen 1500hm 

Möge die Bürowoche beginnen


----------



## wissefux (16. Juli 2012)

moin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. Juli 2012)

Moin Moin.

Ausgepennt.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. Juli 2012)

Gut 2-rädrig nach EB gelangt aumen:

Unterwegs noch einen Kollegen auf dem 2-Rad getroffen und ein wenig geplauscht.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (16. Juli 2012)

Mahlzeit!


----------



## mzaskar (16. Juli 2012)

Tach'chen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. Juli 2012)

Mahlzeit!!!

... aber eigentlich eher:

_**** Bäuerchen  ! ! ! ****_


----------



## Intro (16. Juli 2012)

wahltho schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> Eher ein kleines lusiges Wortspiel oder?
> 
> Ich bin gerade bei den ersten Episoden von Staffe 2, habe also noch Einiges zu schauen




sowohl als auch 

o man im herbst ist es dann wohl vielleicht endlich soweit , es kommt in deutschland im paytv raus 

und leider nicht mehr auf arte 

zweite staffel ist noch richtig gut , ich will dir nix versaun aber die 3te ist bischen schwächer aber dafür die 4te wieder der mega ober über hammer


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. Juli 2012)

Ein Kollege von mir hat schon Staffel 1 bis 4 mit seiner Freundin geschaut. Er meinte, dass es eigentlich durchgängig immer besser würde. Ich lasse mich mal überraschen.

Dauert nur etwas, weil meine bessere Hälfte für diese Art von Serien nicht zu begeistern und ich daher nur alleine schauen kann.

Gestern habe ich die Staffel 3 bei iTunes gekauft und geladen.


----------



## Intro (16. Juli 2012)

Ok nice ! 
ich hab mit alle original auf blu ray zugelegt und als die 3te und 4te staffel rauskammen letzen monat hab ich sie auch extrem gesuchtet !

und ich kann sie einfach nur allen empfehlen , da es wirklich DIE überragendste serie der letzen yahre ist


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. Juli 2012)

Ich finde Mad Men auch extrem cool. Das liegt aber vllt. auch an meinem Alter, das es mir erlaubt, den dargestellten Zeitgeist nachvollziehen zu können.

... ach und Six Feet Under fand ich auch immer klasse. Läuft gerade wieder auf Sky Atlantic HD.

So: Konnte noch meine allabendliche Taunusrunde komplett absolvieren, bevor es aufgehört hat, langsam zu regnen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (16. Juli 2012)

Um was geht es hier eigentlich


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. Juli 2012)

Um amerikanische TV-Serien


----------



## x-rossi (16. Juli 2012)

Intro schrieb:


> Heute abend geht in Amerika die 5te Staffel Breaking Bad los
> im herbst dann endlich bei uns leider nur im payTV
> 
> hier für alle die es kennen mal ein kleines bilderrätsel
> ...


leider (oder vielleicht auch gut so) ist nach der 5. staffel aber schluss. ich finds nicht ok, gute serien durch überzogene laufzeiten zu verstümmeln. 

trifft auch auf dexter zu, eigentlich gut aber schon zu zäh.

neulich habe ich 3 staffeln justified verschlungen. gut erzählt, gut gespielt.

und obwohl sehr seichte sci-fi, hänge ich auch da gerade etwas fest


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. Juli 2012)

By Jupiter's c*ck!!! Ich freue mich auch schon sehr auf das Erscheinen der nächsten Staffel von Spartacus. Kommt Mitte September auf Bluray raus


----------



## Intro (16. Juli 2012)

spartacus werd ich mir nicht kaufen , wenn nur im steelbook  den ne gecutete fassung ist ein absolutes NO GO


und BreakingBad wird sehr wahrscheinlich in die 6te runde gehn 
-die dieses Year noch angefangen werden soll zu drehn 

wobei nach der 4ten staffel eigentlich alles perfekt erzählt war und der abschluss der übershit gewesen wäre , das ist schwer zu toppen



was mich aber interessieren würde ist walking dead , ist aber auch nur gecutet in germany zu finden


----------



## wissefux (17. Juli 2012)

moin. gut, trocken und warm zur a***** gekommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. Juli 2012)

Moin 

Ausgepennt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. Juli 2012)

wissefux schrieb:


> moin. gut, trocken und warm zur a***** gekommen



 Dito - Mit dem 2-Rad


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. Juli 2012)

Intro schrieb:


> spartacus werd ich mir nicht kaufen , wenn nur im steelbook  den ne gecutete fassung ist ein absolutes NO GO



 Für mich auch, deshalb habe ich mir ja für Gods of the Arena/Blood and Sand die ungekürzte englische Originalfassung (FSK18) geholt. Gleiches werde ich bei Vengeance machen.

Alternativ könnte man auch die italienische Fassung nehmen, die ist ebenfalls ungekürzt und hat eine deutsche Tonspur, aber leider nur in DD 2.0.

... und "By Jupiter's c*ck!!!" kommt in 5.1 True HD einfach fetter


----------



## mzaskar (17. Juli 2012)

wissefux schrieb:


> moin. gut, trocken und warm zur a***** gekommen


 
Dito


----------



## x-rossi (17. Juli 2012)

Intro schrieb:


> und BreakingBad wird sehr wahrscheinlich in die 6te runde gehn
> -die dieses Year noch angefangen werden soll zu drehn


jein - die 5.staffel ist in 2x8 episoden gesplittet, wobei 5.1 in diesem jahr und 5.2 dann im jahr 2013 ausgestrahlt wird. nach der 5. staffel war es das dann


----------



## Intro (17. Juli 2012)

x-rossi schrieb:


> jein - die 5.staffel ist in 2x8 episoden gesplittet, wobei 5.1 in diesem jahr und 5.2 dann im jahr 2013 ausgestrahlt wird. nach der 5. staffel war es das dann




Die sechste und letzte Staffel von Breaking Bad wird voraussichtlich  ab November 2012 gedreht und hat ihre Premiere bei AMC dann im Sommer  2013.
 Die sechste Staffel wird acht Folgen umfassen.




so steht es auf der fanseite von breaking bad !!!




den aaron paul hat was von einer 6ten staffel getwittert 

vielleicht meine er damit die 8 folgen , aber soweit ich weis sind alle 16 folgen der 5ten im kasten !


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. Juli 2012)

Schönes Wetter - Auf mit dem 2-Rad in den Taunus


----------



## Hopi (17. Juli 2012)

Man soll es nicht glauben, dass hier erwachsene Männer über eine Fernsehserie schreiben


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. Juli 2012)

Nicht über *eine* TV Serie: Über *mehrere* TV-Serien - By Jupiter's c*ck!!! 

So: Bei optimalen Bedingungen eine goile Feierabendrunde gedreht   

Wenn ich mich beeile, kann ich gleich noch eine Folge von Breaking Bad schauen


----------



## mzaskar (17. Juli 2012)

BMC Rennsemmel mit Racing Ralf geht wie Hölle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. Juli 2012)

Mein selbstgemachtes Joghurteis, ist wirklich das weltbeste Joghurteis


----------



## x-rossi (17. Juli 2012)

Intro schrieb:


> so steht es auf der fanseite von breaking bad !!!


jaja! seid wann haben fans ahnung? 

klick bitte mal auf imdb auf die 5. staffel und schau, über welche jahre sie sich verteilt (imdb benutze ich ungefähr genauso viel, wie mtb-news) 

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0903747/


----------



## --bikerider-- (17. Juli 2012)

der geht auch wie Hölle 
http://img1.auto-motor-und-sport.de/VW-Up-articleOpeningImage-40f8dafb-572854.jpg

blöd nur das bei 200 der Tacho aufhört....


----------



## Intro (17. Juli 2012)

x-rossi schrieb:


> jaja! seid wann haben fans ahnung?
> 
> klick bitte mal auf imdb auf die 5. staffel und schau, über welche jahre sie sich verteilt (imdb benutze ich ungefähr genauso viel, wie mtb-news)
> 
> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0903747/





ok gut zu wissen , ich bin mal gespannt werd mir denk auch paytv holen in der zeit wo es läuft =)

die erste folge ist immerhin schon der ober hammer , auch wenn ich auf english nur die hälfte verstanden hab


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. Juli 2012)

wahltho schrieb:


> Wenn ich mich beeile, kann ich gleich noch eine Folge von Breaking Bad schauen



 Done


----------



## wissefux (18. Juli 2012)

moin und ab aufs radl ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. Juli 2012)

wissefux schrieb:


> moin und ab aufs radl ...



 Genau


----------



## mzaskar (18. Juli 2012)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> der geht auch wie Hölle
> http://img1.auto-motor-und-sport.de/VW-Up-articleOpeningImage-40f8dafb-572854.jpg
> 
> blöd nur das bei 200 der Tacho aufhört....


 

Up Up and away  

Bikefahrstunde erfolgreich absolviert


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. Juli 2012)

Gut 2-rädrig in EB angekommen.

Da schaue ich doch heute beim gemütlichen Pedalieren über die Felder mal kurz nach unten und was sehe ich:





Kurbel putt 

Nach über fünf Jahren harten Einsatzes aber ok. Werde gleich mal bei Tune anrufen, ob es noch Esatzteile für die Bigfoot gibt 

Zum Glück hat's ja ausreichend Reserve-Bikes im Keller


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (18. Juli 2012)

wau, das habe ich so aber auch noch nicht gesehen  

Ich habe noch eine SLX mit abgranzten Kettenblätter und defekter Kettenblattschraube im keller 

Aber wer weiss, vielleicht schickt dir der Tune ja eine neue


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. Juli 2012)

Mit meinem Antritt kriege ich halt jede Kurbel platt 

Vor zwei Jahren habe ich ja bei einem Hüpfer mit dem Argon schon eine FRM-Kurbel gekillt (Der Fux war Zeuge) 

Die Bigfoot gibt es ja seit letztem Jahr nicht mehr. Ersatzteile sind aber noch lieferbar.

Habe gerade mit dem Service telefoniert. Sie waren auch erstaunt. Habe Ihnen daraufhin das Foto geschickt und sie wollen mir ein Angebot für Ersatz machen


----------



## mzaskar (18. Juli 2012)

Das nenne ich mal Kundenservice


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. Juli 2012)

Yepp - Vor allen Dingen weil die Kurbel wie gesagt schon über fünf Jahre alt ist und echt hart rangenommen wurde.


----------



## mzaskar (18. Juli 2012)

Hart ist immer gut


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. Juli 2012)

Ich mag's auch gerne hart 

Warm und feucht ist aber auch nicht zu verachten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (18. Juli 2012)

wahltho schrieb:


> Mit meinem Antritt kriege ich halt jede Kurbel platt
> 
> Vor zwei Jahren habe ich ja bei einem Hüpfer mit dem Argon schon eine FRM-Kurbel gekillt (Der Fux war Zeuge)



stimmt, da war mal was ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. Juli 2012)

Hier ist es dokumentiert in Teil 5 des Plausch Freds.

Ist ziemlich genau 2 Jahre her 

Plausch Fred vergisst nix


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. Juli 2012)

So Antwort von Tune liegt vor:

Leider ist mir schon wieder passiert, was mir in Bezug auf Tune Kurbeln eigentlich  in der Vergangenheit regelmässig passiert ist - nämlich eine Verwechselung 

Das ist keine Big Foot Kurbel (= Vierkant-Aufnahme) sondern eine Fast Foot Kurbel (= Hexagon-Aufnahme).

Für Fast Foot Kurbeln hat Tune so gut wie keine Ersatzkurbeln mehr da 

Sie schicken mit jetzt aber kostenlos die letzte vorhandene Kurbel zu 

... leider in dier Farbe Purple 

Mal sehen, ob ich mir die Umeloxieren lassen kann.


----------



## mzaskar (18. Juli 2012)

komm steht zu purple


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. Juli 2012)

Heute ging's ob der angeknacksten Kurbel dann ausnahmsweise direkt heimwärts 

Morgen wird dann das andere etwas schwerere weiche Schwarze ausgeritten


----------



## Klein-Holgi (18. Juli 2012)

Ne schwarze gebrauchte mit Vierkant hätte ich noch übrig. Das wird Dir aber nichts helfen mit dem 6-kant Lager....ein Tune Lager (Wellenlänge weiß ich aber nicht auswendig) könnte aber auch noch rumliegen...

...wir können ja dann tauschen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. Juli 2012)

Vielen Dank für das Angebot, ich habe aber noch an anderen Bikes die Fast Foot mit dem Hexagon und möchte dabei bleiben.

Die letzte Ersatzkurbel, die Tune mir jetzt freundlicherweise kostenlos zuschickt, werde ich wohl in Schwarz neu eloxieren lassen. So lange werde ich von meinem Argon, mit dem ich momentan am wenigsten fahre, die Kurbel ans Helius CC Schrauben. Dank meinem Baukastensystem muss ich noch nicht mal die Pedale tauschen


----------



## wissefux (19. Juli 2012)

moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. Juli 2012)

Moin moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. Juli 2012)

Sehr schön 2-rädrig mit dem ganz weichen Schwarzen nach EB gelangt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klein-Holgi (19. Juli 2012)

...moin auch...ich wollte ja nur die letzte purple Kurbel retten, aber umeloxieren geht natürlich auch..vor allem abeloxieren geht ganz einfach..."sprudel..." Viel Erfolg!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. Juli 2012)

Die letzte violette Kurbel ist heute an mich 'rausgegangen 

Oh Tune - Vielen Dank für den guten Kundenservice 


Schönes Wetter da draussen - Gleich geht's wieder 2-rädrig n den Taunus


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. Juli 2012)

wahltho schrieb:


> Schönes Wetter da draussen - Gleich geht's wieder 2-rädrig n den Taunus



 Done


----------



## wissefux (20. Juli 2012)

moin


----------



## --bikerider-- (20. Juli 2012)

moin


----------



## Intro (20. Juli 2012)

MoinMoin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. Juli 2012)

Moin Moin Moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. Juli 2012)

Gut 2-rädrig nach EB gelangt.

... heute ist wieder ein verschärfter Sporttag mit Hochtaunus-Tour, Zirkel-Training & Personal Training am Abend


----------



## mzaskar (20. Juli 2012)

Heute Vierrad und dann ab in den grossen Kanton


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nuke2 (20. Juli 2012)

Hallo,

fährt einer noch im Vilbeler Wald?


gruß Björn


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. Juli 2012)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Heute Vierrad und dann ab in den grossen Kanton



Großer Kanton oder großer Karton  

Auf zum freitäglichen Triathlon


----------



## Meister Alex (20. Juli 2012)

Nuke2 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> fährt einer noch im Vilbeler Wald?
> 
> ...



Gude,
ganz selten verschlägt es mich dahin. Liegt auf meiner Hausrunde die ich leider nur noch selten, aus Zeitgründen, fahren kann.
Wieso?

Gruß:
Meister Alex


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. Juli 2012)

Platt. Morgen Bike-Pause. GN8


----------



## Nuke2 (20. Juli 2012)

Meister Alex schrieb:


> Gude,
> ganz selten verschlägt es mich dahin. Liegt auf meiner Hausrunde die ich leider nur noch selten, aus Zeitgründen, fahren kann.
> Wieso?
> 
> ...



Weil ich da jetzt zum 3 mal gefahren bin und immer Radspuren gesehen habe aber nie einen Biker. Und der eine Singeltrail runter zum Spielplatz nicht gerade befahren aussieht. Aber Stöckchenleger sind auch dort am Werke.

gruß Björn


----------



## wissefux (21. Juli 2012)

moin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (21. Juli 2012)

radspuren im wald  .... wird wohl zeit, dass das neue gesetz endlich durchgewunken wird


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. Juli 2012)

Moin 

Biker sin eh alle subversive Elemente


----------



## Meister Alex (21. Juli 2012)

Nuke2 schrieb:


> Weil ich da jetzt zum 3 mal gefahren bin und immer Radspuren gesehen habe aber nie einen Biker. Und der eine Singeltrail runter zum Spielplatz nicht gerade befahren aussieht. Aber Stöckchenleger sind auch dort am Werke.
> 
> gruß Björn



Meine Runde führt mich immer oberhalb des "renaturierten" Bereichs auf den Singletrail am Waldrand lang, wenn der zu Ende ist fahre ich dann auf dem Forstweg unterhalb des "renaturierten" Bereichs wieder zurück Richtung Bergen. Ansonsten kenne ich nur noch einen Singletrail der von dem "renaturierten" Bereich ab geht. Glaube der endet unten am Spielplatz, früher hatte der Singletrail, den ich meine noch ein paar Kicker. Auch an dem oberen Singletrail liegen öfters mal Stöckchen. Wenn ich da Reifenspuren hinterlasse sind die aus dem Hause Maxxis, hauptsächlich vom LarsenTT, ganz selten vom Ardent.

Gruß:
Meister Alex


----------



## ratte (21. Juli 2012)

wissefux schrieb:


> radspuren im wald  .... wird wohl zeit, dass das neue gesetz endlich durchgewunken wird


Keine Sorge, da könnten noch demnächst weitere Gesetze hinzu kommen. 
Dann wird's noch ruhiger.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. Juli 2012)

Unser Kater Ricky ist tot - Er ist von einem Auto überfahren worden, wir haben ihn vorhin im Graben gefunden


----------



## wissefux (21. Juli 2012)

mein beileid


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. Juli 2012)

A. und ihre Mutter haben ihn im Garten unter einer Tanne beerdigt. - Ich konnte es einfach nicht.

A. ist auch ziemlich fertig. Sie hat den Kleinen quasi großgezogen. Er ist gerade mal zwei Jahre alt geworden.


----------



## karsten13 (21. Juli 2012)

wahltho schrieb:


> A. und ihre Mutter haben ihn im Garten unter einer Tanne beerdigt. - Ich konnte es einfach nicht.
> 
> A. ist auch ziemlich fertig. Sie hat den Kleinen quasi großgezogen. Er ist gerade mal zwei Jahre alt geworden.



Mein Beileid 

Wenn man eine Katze artgerecht hält (damit meine ich, dass sie raus darf), gehört das leider dazu. Ich erinnere mich gerade daran, dass wir als Kinder morgens zur Bushaltestelle gelaufen sind und da unsere Katze zermalmt auf der Strasse lag. Schule fiel dann für uns aus ...

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## mzaskar (22. Juli 2012)

wahltho schrieb:


> Unser Kater Ricky ist tot - Er ist von einem Auto überfahren worden, wir haben ihn vorhin im Graben gefunden



Das tut mir sehr leid  weiss nicht genau was zu sagen ... Ich drücke euch beide einfach mal sehr fest und sehr lang .........


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. Juli 2012)

Moin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. Juli 2012)

karsten13 schrieb:


> Wenn man eine Katze artgerecht hält (damit meine ich, dass sie raus darf), gehört das leider dazu.



In der Tat gehört das leider dazu 

Meine Frau ist hier mit Katzen aufgewachsen. Ich lebe seit über zwanzig Jahren mit Katzen zusammen.

Die Katzen waren immer Freigänger.

Die beiden Vorgänger von Ricky sind einfach spurlos verschwunden. Der Vorgänger Paul ist nach 12 Jahren Ende 2009 spurlos verschwunden. Trotzdem ist es immer wieder hart, gerade auch weil wir in letzter Zeit vom Pech verfolgt sind. Unsere Katze Amber hatte ja gerade erst die schwere Pfotenverletzung, die sie sich auch draussen zugezogen hatte. Bei Ricky schmerzt es ganz besonders, weil wir ihn wirklich sehr ins Herz geschlossen hatten. Das tote Tier da liegen zu sehen, tut ganz besonders weh


----------



## wissefux (23. Juli 2012)

moin. auch wenns blöd klingt und verdammt weh tut : ihr habt wenigstens gewissheit über rickys schicksal ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. Juli 2012)

Moin.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. Juli 2012)

Was war denn hier los? - Forums Outage oder was?


----------



## wissefux (23. Juli 2012)

wir trauern mit der fürstenfamilie ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. Juli 2012)

Ich war heute dann mal ausnahmsweise mit dem 4-Rad in EB.

Guten Abend, darf ich mich vorstellen, mein Name ist Zoë:


----------



## --bikerider-- (23. Juli 2012)

goldisch 

ich find katzen einfach klasse


----------



## karsten13 (23. Juli 2012)

wahltho schrieb:


> Was war denn hier los? - Forums Outage oder was?





wissefux schrieb:


> wir trauern mit der fürstenfamilie ...



oder mit einem Wort: Katzenjammer.







Boah ist die süüüüüsssssss! 

(Hier wird schon langsam jemand eifersüchtig, weil ich das schon zigmal wiederholt habe)

n8,

Karsten.


----------



## wissefux (24. Juli 2012)

moin. dann wünsche ich zoe ein langes intensives katzenleben ... wo habt ihr die kleine mieze so schnell gefunden ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (24. Juli 2012)

gut 2 rädrig nach h. gelangt. heute mittag gibts ne runde um die neue landebahn mit meinem ex-chef


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. Juli 2012)

Moin 

Hier waren alle, inkl. meines dementen Schwiegervaters, der nur noch geheult hat, nach Rickys plötzlichem Tod so traurig, dass ich kurzfristig via www.quoka.de dieses kleine Karthäusermischlingsmädchen aus Königstein geholt habe.


----------



## ratte (24. Juli 2012)

Knuffiges Vieh. 
Ich drücke mal die Daumen, dass ihre sieben Leben deutlich länger sind.


----------



## wissefux (24. Juli 2012)

ratte schrieb:


> Knuffiges Vieh.
> Ich drücke mal die Daumen, dass ihre sieben Leben deutlich länger sind.



na hoffentlich hat sie die *9* lange leben


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. Juli 2012)

Danke Euch Allen 

Wir hoffen auch inständig, dass die Zeit der Katzenunglücke vorbei ist.

GN8


----------



## wissefux (25. Juli 2012)

moin. warm wirds heuer ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. Juli 2012)

Moin 

Keine Sorge: Nächste Woche ist es mit der Hitze schon wieder vorbei


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. Juli 2012)

So nach den Unbilden der letzten Tage dann heute dann wieder 2-rädrig nach EB.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. Juli 2012)

... Und auch gut wieder heimgekommen, obwohl es schon recht warm war


----------



## wissefux (26. Juli 2012)

moin und immer noch recht warm ... aber nur noch zwei tage ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. Juli 2012)

Moin 

Zum Glück wird es bald endlich wieder Kühler.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. Juli 2012)

Mahlzeit! 

An diesem Freitag gut 2-rädrig nach EB gelangt. Heute erschien es mir etwas weniger warm als gestern morgen.


----------



## wissefux (26. Juli 2012)

du irrst : es ist weder frei-tag noch kühler gewesen als gestern. satte 19 grad hatte es heut schon in der früh


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. Juli 2012)

du irrst : ich hatte geschrieben, dass heute *Freitag* ist, denn morgen ist *Frei-Tag*   

Mir kam es heute morgen gefühlt etwas kühler vor, habe aber nicht auf das Thermometer geschaut.


----------



## wissefux (26. Juli 2012)

morgen ist immerhin halber frei-tag 

by the way : der berglöwe ist losgelassen und fühlt sich schon bei mir heimisch 
leider war der akt mit zusatzkosten verbunden : ich durfte parallels 7 dazu kaufen, da das 6 er nicht funktioniert


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. Juli 2012)

Ich glaube ich werde die Upgrade Orgie dieses w/e auf unseren Macs auch durchziehen.

Bei uns läuft schon überall Parallels 7.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (26. Juli 2012)

wirklich genial ist airplay : mac vom sofa aus via apple tv auf dem großen tv spiegeln


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. Juli 2012)

Diesbezüglich hagelt es aber schon ziemliche Kritik, weil viele Leute sich Mountain Lion wohl hauptsächlich wegen AirPlay gekauft haben und Apple wohl nicht klar gesagt hat dass das auf älteren Macs nicht funktioniert.

Download läuft ...


----------



## wissefux (26. Juli 2012)

download braucht laaaaaaaaange. die installation auch


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. Juli 2012)

Ich merke es


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. Juli 2012)

Download ist durch, bin aber zu müde, also Installation morgen.

Gute Nacht


----------



## wissefux (27. Juli 2012)

moin bei 20 grad in der früh ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. Juli 2012)

Moin am Frei-Tag ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. Juli 2012)

Werde mit der Mountain Lion Migration wohl noch etwas warten. Habe mal etwas gegoogelt und festgestellt, dass es anscheinend mit einigen der Programme, die ich nutze, noch Kompatibilitätsprobleme gibt.

Gleich geht's erstmal zum Tierarzt mit der kleine Zoé wegen der 1. Impfung und Allgemein


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. Juli 2012)

Zoé ist ein Joe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (27. Juli 2012)

na sowas 

war grad am auf feldi und wollte mir die kriegsschauplätze angucken. war aber gar kein krieg da  obwohl ich extra schmale wege bergauf und bergab gewählt habe


----------



## Hopi (27. Juli 2012)

wahltho schrieb:


> Werde mit der Mountain Lion Migration wohl noch etwas warten. Habe mal etwas gegoogelt und festgestellt, dass es anscheinend mit einigen der Programme, die ich nutze, noch Kompatibilitätsprobleme gibt.



Der Klassiker  warte immer 6 - 12 Monate bis Du bei Apple das UpDate machst.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. Juli 2012)

wissefux schrieb:


> ... und wollte mir die kriegsschauplätze angucken. war aber gar kein krieg da  ...



Früher hiess es immer: Stell' Dir mal vor, es ist Krieg und keiner geht hin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. Juli 2012)

Hopi schrieb:


> Der Klassiker  warte immer 6 - 12 Monate bis Du bei Apple das UpDate machst.



Blubblubblub!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. Juli 2012)

N'abend 

Bei der Hitze gilt: Selig Diejenigen, die bereits einen Vollschatten haben, denn sie können keinen Sonnenstich mehr bekommen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. Juli 2012)

Moin 

Hat sich angenehm abgekühlt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. Juli 2012)

Habe mein Macbook Air 13 auf Mountain Lion migriert - Installation war in 20 Minuten durch, läuft alles perfekt 

... wie schnell ein Jahr vergehen kann


----------



## wissefux (28. Juli 2012)

ich finds immer noch drückend da draussen ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. Juli 2012)

ich finde es geht. Gerade auch nach dem jüngsten Guss.

A. Macbook Pro ist auch erfolgreich, schnell und problemlos migriert worden


----------



## wissefux (28. Juli 2012)

ne ne, solange diese schwüle nicht abhaut, geht´s auch mit 10 grad weniger nicht wirklich angenehm


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. Juli 2012)

Mac Mini ebenfalls ohne irgendwelche Probleme migriert


----------



## wissefux (29. Juli 2012)

moin. apple eben, alles problemlos. bei mir machte nur die fremdsoftware zum nutzen von windoof probleme. war ja aber auch irgendwie klar


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. Juli 2012)

Moin 

Feucht da draussen 

Heute ist noch das Upgrade beim Macbook Pro meines Filius dran.

Die Woche muss ich mir dann mal mein Macbook Air 11 von meinem Hochsitz in EB mitbringen, um da noch den Upgrade zu machen.


----------



## wissefux (29. Juli 2012)

gibts da eigentlich ne familienlizenz oder mußt du für jeden rechner den berglöwen kaufen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. Juli 2012)

Das gute an der Apple Lizenzpolitik ist doch, dass Du Software aus dem App Store auf fünf Deiner Macs installieren kannst. Die Macs müssen aber dann alle die gleiche Apple Id verwenden.

Das gilt für die Rechner von A. und mir. Mein Filius nutzt eine eigene Apple Id. Also Berglöwe 2x gekauft.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. Juli 2012)

Macbook Pro meines Filius ebenfalls problemlos umgestellt.

Gute Nacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (29. Juli 2012)

fauler filius, fauler 

wie vertragen sich eigentlich die beiden miezen


----------



## wissefux (30. Juli 2012)

moin. der regen erleichtert mein gewissen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. Juli 2012)

Moin 

Der Regen sollte in einer halben Stunde durch sein.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. Juli 2012)

wahltho schrieb:


> Der Regen sollte in einer halben Stunde durch sein.



 Korrekt

Gut und trocken 2-rädrig nach EB gelangt.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. Juli 2012)

wissefux schrieb:


> fauler filius, fauler



Der faule Filius vakanziert auf Malle 



wissefux schrieb:


> wie vertragen sich eigentlich die beiden miezen



Geht so - Der Kleine nervt Amber manchmal schon ziemlich.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (30. Juli 2012)

Mahlzeit!

Zurück von einer schönen Woche in Garmisch-Partenkirchen  Wetter hat gepasst und die Berge sind einfach immer wieder sehr anziehend und reizvoll  nur an der Form muss noch etwas gearbeitet werden


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. Juli 2012)

Gut 2-rädrig heimgekommen.

Auch den fünften Mac (mein Macbook Air 11 für den Hochsitz in EB) erfolgreich und völlig problemlos auf Mountain Lion migriert 

Gute Nacht


----------



## mzaskar (30. Juli 2012)

Leider war das Wetter nicht wirklich schön am Sonntag 





Anstrengend war es auch noch und oben auf dem Berg waren es dann novch gerade mal 9 Grad


----------



## wissefux (31. Juli 2012)

tach auch ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (31. Juli 2012)

Auch tach ...


----------



## Crazy-Racer (31. Juli 2012)

Moin!

@zaskar: bei 9°C hätte ich aber noch ein Jäckchen drüber gezogen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (31. Juli 2012)

Gut 2-rädrig nach EB gelangt 

@Mzaskar: Da sieht aber einer ziemlich geschafft aus


----------



## Deleted 68955 (31. Juli 2012)

Gut 2-rädrig nach fbh gelangt 

Gute Nacht


----------



## wissefux (1. August 2012)

moin.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. August 2012)

moin. moin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. August 2012)

Gut 2-rädrig nach EB gelangt


----------



## Crazy-Racer (1. August 2012)

Mahlzeit!

Gut über den Zacken auf den Feldi gelangt und auch gut über Eichkopf, Atzelberg und Nickel wieder zurück gekommen 
Das Wetter ist traumhaft und mittags zwischen 11:00 und 15:00 Uhr ist unter der Woche echt nix los im Wald   ein bisschen müde sind die Beine nach den ~43km/1050hm aber trotzdem.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. August 2012)

Sauber 

Ich bin auch gut 2-rädrig wieder nach fbh gelangt.


----------



## mzaskar (1. August 2012)

wahltho schrieb:


> Gut 2-rädrig nach EB gelangt
> 
> @Mzaskar: Da sieht aber einer ziemlich geschafft aus





Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> @zaskar: bei 9°C hätte ich aber noch ein Jäckchen drüber gezogen



Wa ich auch  und ja oben gab es dann das Jäckchen  

Ich war deswegen gestern auch mal zu Fuss unterwegs, so mit Rucksack, Schlafsack, Biwak und einer Flasche Roten  

Herrlicher Sonnenuntergang, Vollmond und einen noch schöneren Sonnenaufgang. Die Bilder können dies leider nicht so ganz einfangen ...

http://stefanschoenenberger.zenfolio.com/p526634694

Hoffe der Link funktioniert


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. August 2012)

Auch nicht schlecht 

Gute Nacht


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. August 2012)

Moin


----------



## wissefux (2. August 2012)

moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. August 2012)

wahltho schrieb:


> Gut 2-rädrig nach EB gelangt



 Dito


----------



## Crazy-Racer (2. August 2012)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Wa ich auch  und ja oben gab es dann das Jäckchen
> 
> Ich war deswegen gestern auch mal zu Fuss unterwegs, so mit Rucksack, Schlafsack, Biwak und einer Flasche Roten
> 
> ...



sehr cool


----------



## wissefux (2. August 2012)

heute negativer artikel in der kelkheimer zeitung. der autor fordert eine begrenzung der wege von den städten hofheim und kelkheim


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klein-Holgi (2. August 2012)

...und letzte Woche im selben Blättchen Max Friedrichs MTB-Abenteuer beim Salzkammergutmarathon fast ne ganze Seite voll??? Die wissen selbst nicht, was sie drucken. Wenn ein Kelkheimer dem Olympiasieger auf den Fersen bleibt, dann ist toll, aber trainieren soll er gefälligst nicht im Kelkheimer Wald???

Edit: War ja nur ein Leserbrief eines armen Irren hab ich grad gesehen, nachdem ich den Mannsteintrail abgeritten hatte und die Zeitung gelesen habe. Komischerweise hab ich keinen Jogger dort getroffen

Wenn der arme Mann sich  nur mal richtig schlau gemacht hätte, dann wüsste er, dass mit dem neuen Gesetz die Mountainbiker und die Jogger noch viel öfter aufeinandertreffen werden auf den sogenannten Waldautobahnen. 
Ich hab grad mal ne Nachricht über die Kontaktseite der Polizei Hessen rausgejagt und wollte mal Unfallmeldungen im Kelkheimer/Hofheimer Wald zwischen Radfahrern und Wanderern/Joggern haben. Mal sehen, ob ich eine Antwort bekomme, um nächste Woche einen Leserbrief als Antwort schicken zu können. Es juckt mich dermaßen in den Fingern...fast soviel wie zu biken
Noch was an Euch Experten: Mit welchen Bikes fahrt Ihr den Mannsteintrail? Ich hab ja nur 10 Jahre alte XC-Bikes, an denen ich nichtmal die Sattelstütze versenken kann. Ich hab mich also mit ca. 5 cm Sattelüberhöhung heute erstmals da "runtergestürzt". War schon recht grenzwertig an manchen Stellen aber ich kam noch "am Stück" unten an, aber entspannt ist was anderes...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. August 2012)

Muss doch mal den Aufkleber am Briefkasten von "Bitte keine Werbung!" in "Bitte keine Werbung und kostenlosen Zeitschriften!" ändern 

Gut 2-rädrig heimgekommen 

Gute Nacht


----------



## wissefux (3. August 2012)

moin. 
mannsteintrail wird von mir schon immer mit sattel oben gefahren  auch mit xc-bike, hardtail ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. August 2012)

moin moin.



wissefux schrieb:


> mannsteintrail wird von mir schon immer mit sattel oben gefahren



 Aber Logo.


----------



## Klein-Holgi (3. August 2012)

Respekt

...dann muss ich wohl an der Fahrtechnik arbeiten

auch moin und schönen Tag noch...sieht ganz danach aus wettertechnisch ...gut 2-rädrig in den IP gelangt


----------



## wissefux (3. August 2012)

Klein-Holgi schrieb:


> ...gut 2-rädrig in den IP gelangt



dito


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. August 2012)

Gut 2-rädrig nach EB gelangt 

Mal wieder zum Thema "Körpergewicht":

Eben ist mir beim Umziehen auf meinem Hochsitz in EB wieder aufgefallen, dass mir so langsam aber sicher meine Hosen nicht mehr passen


----------



## wissefux (3. August 2012)

ich nehme an, dass deine hosen eher zu weit als zu eng werden


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. August 2012)

Mist jetzt hat der Fux mir den Gimmick versaut  - Der Fux ist halt ein Fuchs


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (3. August 2012)




----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. August 2012)

Heute ist übrigens "Poet's Day" : Piss Off Early, Tomorrow's Saturday


----------



## Crazy-Racer (3. August 2012)

Servus!

Heute erkunde ich mal das zweite große Konfliktgebiet in Hessen  bin ja mal gespannt, wie voll die Trails wirklich sind  in der Hoffnung, dass die Hosen wieder weiter werden...  so ein Studium hat halt nicht nur Vorteile...

Btw.: kennt jemand jemanden, der einen (oder mehrere) B.Eng. (Maschinenbau-Ing.) sucht?


----------



## ratte (3. August 2012)

wissefux schrieb:


> moin.
> mannsteintrail wird von mir schon immer mit sattel oben gefahren  auch mit xc-bike, hardtail ...


Ich hab's in 6 Jahren immer noch nicht geschafft, einen Schnellspanner am HT zu montieren. Geht ja im Taunus auf den Trails in der Regel auch ohne. 



wahltho schrieb:


> Heute ist übrigens "Poet's Day" : Piss Off Early, Tomorrow's Saturday


Danke für den Tipp. Hab's dann gleich meinem Kollegen und Chef mitgeteilt.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (3. August 2012)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Heute erkunde ich mal das zweite große Konfliktgebiet in Hessen  bin ja mal gespannt, wie voll die Trails wirklich sind



So, nach knapp 70km bin ich mit einem 18er Schnitt und 920hm um eine persönliche Erstbefahrung des Melibokus reicher. Trails gibts da sicher jede Menge, meine Routenwahl war sicherlich nicht ideal und kann von einem Ortskundigen sicher noch deutlich optimiert werden  müde bin ich trotzdem und schönes Wetter hatte ich auch  
Morgen dann mal wieder etwas ruhiger...

Achso: eine Hundeführerin (2 große Hunde, beide nicht an der Leine), ein älteres Wandererpaar und drei Mountainbiker sind mir im Ballungsgebiet begegenet. Alles Uphill, bzw. auf dem "Gipfel". Damit kann ich leben, die anderen übrigens auch. Vom freundlich Grüßen bis zum kurzen Plausch war alles drin.

Gute Nacht!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. August 2012)

Die Ratte und ich waren bereits Ende 2007 zum ersten Mal auf dem Melibokus 

War 'ne interessante Runde: Burg Frankenstein - Melibokus - Felsenmeer - Burg Frankenstein, obwohl ich immer noch den Verdacht habe, dass wir sie damals falsch herum gefahren sind  

Gute Nacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ratte (3. August 2012)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... obwohl ich immer noch den Verdacht habe, dass wir sie damals falsch herum gefahren sind
> 
> Gute Nacht



Die letzte Abfahrt war zumindest die richtige. 

Ebensfall gute Nacht zusammen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. August 2012)

Moin 



ratte schrieb:


> Die letzte Abfahrt war zumindest die richtige.



Stimmt, die war eindeutig in der richtigen Richtung


----------



## wissefux (4. August 2012)

moin


----------



## --bikerider-- (4. August 2012)

moinsen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. August 2012)

Sitze gerade faul im Garten und mampfe selbstgemachtes Eis


----------



## ratte (4. August 2012)

Hatten auch gerade Eis, waren dafür aber auch ein paar km unterwegs, um eine neue Sportstätte zu erkunden.


----------



## mzaskar (4. August 2012)

Ich lebe noch 

Nicolai's in den Bergen 





Gesunde Ernährung inclusive





gestatten Val Bever













lecker lecker 





gewandert wurde auch , gestatten Piz Bernina (in Wolken gehüllt)









2 Tage St. Moritz mit Zelt und Bike sehr schön  (das kleine ist meines  )


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. August 2012)

**** Bäuerchen !!! ****

T-Bones sind einfach die goilsten Steaks


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. August 2012)

Moin


----------



## wissefux (5. August 2012)

moin.

ach ja, so ein paar alpen um die ecke, das hat schon was


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. August 2012)

Ne Tanke in der Nähe für frische Brötchen ist mir wichtiger


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. August 2012)

Moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. August 2012)

Gut und trocken 2-rädrig nach EB gelangt 

Schutzbleche hätte ich nur auf dem Weg zum Fahrradkeller in der Tiefgarage meines Hochsitzes in EB gut gebrauchen können


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. August 2012)

wahltho schrieb:


> Moin



 Dito


----------



## wissefux (7. August 2012)

dito dito ... äh moin moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. August 2012)




----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. August 2012)

wissefux schrieb:


> moin moin



 Dito


----------



## wissefux (8. August 2012)

moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. August 2012)

Wo sind denn hier eigentlich alle?  

Ach so: Endspurt vorm langen w/e


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stumpen (8. August 2012)

wissefux schrieb:


> moin



Is doch schon Mittach. 
Mahlzeit!


----------



## Klein-Holgi (8. August 2012)

ich wunder mich auch schon paar Tage wie ruhig es hier ist


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. August 2012)

Hier im Forum ist es im Vergleich zu den letzten Jahren generell ruhiger geworden.

Gute Nacht


----------



## ratte (8. August 2012)

Heißt es nicht, mit dem Alter wir man ruhiger? 
Wir werden halt auch nicht jünger.


----------



## wissefux (9. August 2012)

gn8 oder moin. suchts euch aus


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. August 2012)

Moin 

Klar ist: So jung können wir nicht mehr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. August 2012)

Ich glaube ich hatte schon erwähnt, dass ich bereits im langen w/e bin 

Heute ist die 256GB SSD für mein MB Air 11 aus Taiwan angekommen


----------



## mzaskar (9. August 2012)

http://www.ride.ch/site/index.php/das-berner-singletrail-verbot-ist-vom-tisch.html


----------



## Hopi (9. August 2012)

mzaskar schrieb:


> http://www.ride.ch/site/index.php/das-berner-singletrail-verbot-ist-vom-tisch.html



ich wusste nicht, dass sie bei euch den gleichen Schwachfug vorhatten


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. August 2012)

Gute Nacht


----------



## mzaskar (10. August 2012)

Muss einen ansteckende Krankheit oder eine Virusinfektion sein 

Guten Morgen Sonnenschein, ich wünsche allen Mitleserinnen und Mitleser einen wunderschönen Tag  

Möge die Macht mit euch sein


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. August 2012)

Moin, Moin


----------



## Alberto68 (10. August 2012)

da sag ich auch mal wieder hallo ....

@ walhto  ich hab immer noch deine radtasche und schon ein ganz schlechtes gewissen


----------



## Alberto68 (10. August 2012)

gestern es wieder mal geschafft mich von der Baustelle loszureissen und das scalpel wieder mal zu bewegen.... da ist mir auf der schwarzen Sau ein Gruppe von bikern entgehen gekommen...gibt es einen neuen Biketreff


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. August 2012)

Alberto68 schrieb:


> @ wahltho  ich hab immer noch deine radtasche und schon ein ganz schlechtes gewissen



Brauchst Du nicht haben, ich habe die Tasche noch nicht vermisst. Bei mir haben sich schliesslich im Lauf der letzten Jahrzehnte drei Paar Ortliebs angesammelt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. August 2012)

Tach auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. August 2012)

Mit der Petition wird's langsam eng: Noch zwei Tage und sofern ich es richtig verstanden habe, fehlen noch ca. 5.500 Stimmen.


----------



## ratte (11. August 2012)

Gehofft wurde ursprünglich auf 10.000 Stimmen, die ja binnen 2 Tagen erreicht waren und inzwischen selbst für Hessen alleine übertroffen wurden. Die 50.000 wären nach der bisherigen Entwicklung der ambitionierte Wunsch für die letzten Tage.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. August 2012)

Ich verfolge die Diskussionen zu dem Thema nicht.

Ich dachte aber, ich hätte ursprünglich im Zusammenhang mit der Petition gelesen, dass 50.000 Stimmen von Anfang an das Ziel waren, weil sie für irgendetwas erforderlich seien.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. August 2012)

Moin


----------



## wissefux (12. August 2012)

moin moin


----------



## Crazy-Racer (12. August 2012)

Mahlzeit!

Nach knapp 64km/1670hm TaunusTrails vom feinsten wird jetzt: gegrillt  
Leider trennen mich noch gut 12km von dem Grill...aber immerhin gehts (fast) nicht bergauf


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. August 2012)

Ich habe jetzt seit fünf Tagen nicht auf dem Bike gesessen, wegen anderweitiger Aktionen/Beschäftigungen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. August 2012)

Tag auch


----------



## wissefux (13. August 2012)

gude


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. August 2012)

wissefux schrieb:


> gude



ei wie?


----------



## wissefux (13. August 2012)

gut


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. August 2012)

na dann


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. August 2012)

Moin


----------



## wissefux (14. August 2012)

moin ...


----------



## Trust2k (14. August 2012)

Morsche..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. August 2012)

Gestern und heute gut 2-rädrig nach EB gelangt 

Gestern Abend habe ich die vierte Staffel von Breaking Bad zu Ende geschaut - Goil 

... jetzt warte ich sehnsüchtig auf die Fünfte


----------



## Crazy-Racer (14. August 2012)

Ei Gude wie!

Nach der gestrigen 1,5 stündigen Einführung ins MuckiBuden(Ausgleichs)training gabs dann heute nochmal eine Odenwald-Bike Einheit, bei der sogar die Grenze in den Freistaat Bayern überschritten wurde  ich schaute doch nicht schlecht, als die gute Frau beim Bäcker mir einen schönen Feiertag wünschte als ich mir zwei Stückchen zum zweiten Frühstück holte 
Zusammen mit einem ehemaligen Kommilitonen wurden heute die permanente MTB Strecke Mö1 und Mö2 (im Bayrischen Mömlingen) geschickt kombiniert und ich muss glücklicherweise sagen, dass meine Erwartungen nicht erfüllt wurden und es tatsächlich auch Trails gab  mit An- und Abreise stehen jetzt knapp 90km/1330hm auf der Uhr und morgen gibts einen Ruhetag  am Do nochmal Ausgleichssport und dann am Sonntag für ne Woche in die Berge  ich freu mich!
Jetzt wird gespült....und dann der neue Dampfgarer eingewiehen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. August 2012)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> ...mit An- und Abreise stehen jetzt knapp 90km/1330hm auf der Uhr..



 Sauber!



Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> ...  und dann am Sonntag für ne Woche in die Berge  ich freu mich!



Wo geht's denn hin? Fährt der Iggi auch mit? 

Gut 2-rädrig wieder nach Hause gelangt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. August 2012)

Tach auch...


----------



## wissefux (15. August 2012)

jo. herrliches wetter


----------



## Trust2k (15. August 2012)

moin moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. August 2012)

Heute mal nicht ganz so reibungslos nach EB gelangt:

Hatte nach über 10 Jahren auf dem Weg fbh-EB-fbh mal wieder einen Platten; auf Höhe der Kompostdeponie hatte sich eine alte rostige, ca. 4 cm lange Schrauben quer durch den Hinterreifen gebohrt. Da hatte auch Antiplatt keine Chance.


----------



## --bikerider-- (15. August 2012)

wahltho schrieb:


> Wo geht's denn hin? Fährt der Iggi auch mit?



Süd Tirol , Meran

und ja der iggi fährt auch mit.
Hab auch gehört der iggi sei schon ganz hibbelisch


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. August 2012)

Na dann viel   

Gut und trocken wieder 2-rädrig heimgekommen


----------



## --bikerider-- (16. August 2012)

moin,

ganz schön feucht draußen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. August 2012)

Moin 

Yepp -Werde auch noch etwas warten, bevor ich mich aufs 2-Rad schwinge


----------



## wissefux (16. August 2012)

moin. 
meran ist


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. August 2012)

Gut und trocken 2-rädrig nach EB gelangt 

Endspurt kurz vor dem langen w/e


----------



## --bikerider-- (17. August 2012)

noch 2x schlafen


----------



## wissefux (17. August 2012)

nix da, aufstehen 
moin


----------



## Crazy-Racer (17. August 2012)

Moin, noch einskommafünf mal schlafen 
bald mal anfangen zu packen...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. August 2012)

moin, moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. August 2012)

Doch nur ein halber Frei-Tag 

... aber das Gefühl gebraucht zu werden, ist auch schön


----------



## Hopi (17. August 2012)

wahltho schrieb:


> Doch nur ein halber Frei-Tag
> 
> ... aber das Gefühl gebraucht zu werden, ist auch schön



Also nix mit Vorruhestand  ohne dich bricht da alles zusammen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. August 2012)

Dafür heute im vollen IT-Schlabber-Look: Shorts & Sandalen


----------



## Crazy-Racer (17. August 2012)

wahltho schrieb:


> Dafür heute im vollen IT-Schlabber-Look: Shorts & Sandalen



Etwa oben ohne


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. August 2012)

Klar

... aber nur mit dem 4-Rad  

Ansonsten Sandalen ohne Socken


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. August 2012)

Moin


----------



## wissefux (18. August 2012)

moin


----------



## --bikerider-- (19. August 2012)

es geht los!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (19. August 2012)

viel spaß und bleibt gesund 

moin.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. August 2012)

Viel Spass und   

... moin


----------



## mzaskar (19. August 2012)

Bikesaison beendet  Schulterblatt gebrochen  

Seuchenjahr 2012 


@ Thomas: melde mich wegen Urlaub, wenn ich genaueres weiss. Vielleicht wird es ein Wanderurlaub .....


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. August 2012)

Du machst ja echt Sachen 

Ich drücke Dir die


----------



## wissefux (19. August 2012)

wissefux schrieb:


> viel spaß und bleibt gesund



hätte vielleicht schreiben sollen, dass das für alle gilt ...
gute besserung @mzaskar !


----------



## Trust2k (19. August 2012)

@ mzaskar

Gute Besserung und eine schnelle Genesung!


----------



## mzaskar (19. August 2012)

Da war die Welt noch in Ordnung


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. August 2012)

Killzone 3 auf PS3 via HD Beamer mit DTS Sound und Motion Controller ist echt goil


----------



## ratte (19. August 2012)

Mensch mzaskar,
mach doch nicht so einen Blödsinn. 
Gute Besserung.


----------



## Hopi (19. August 2012)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Bikesaison beendet  Schulterblatt gebrochen
> 
> Seuchenjahr 2012
> 
> ...



ei ei ei was machst Du denn für Sachen Du musst jetzt nicht meinen Platz als Bruchpilot einnehmen, nur weil ich mich zurückhalte.

Gute Besserung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (19. August 2012)

wahltho schrieb:


> Killzone 3 auf PS3 via HD Beamer mit DTS Sound und Motion Controller ist echt goil



ich warte auf ac3  ps3 und 46" reichen mir völlig. hab revelations mal in 3d gezockt. ganz lustig, aber macht irgendwie auf dauer kopfschmerzen ...


----------



## wissefux (19. August 2012)

gn8


----------



## wissefux (20. August 2012)

moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. August 2012)

Tach auch


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. August 2012)

wissefux schrieb:


> ich warte auf ac3  ps3 und 46" reichen mir völlig. hab revelations mal in 3d gezockt. ganz lustig, aber macht irgendwie auf dauer kopfschmerzen ...



Die PS3 ist von meinem Filius. Er zockt normalerweise auf seinem 36 Zoll LED.

Ich habe sie nur testweise mal an meinem Beamer und meinem Surroundsystem im Wohnzimmer angeschlossen. Am Samstag war ich dann im MM im MTZ und habe mal das PS3 Move Set, eine Knarre und den Shooter gekauft um zu sehen, wie das so kommt und ich muss sagen


----------



## wissefux (20. August 2012)

wenn ich mir so nen shooter zulegen würde, gäbe es stress mit meiner 
ac ist ihr ja schon zu heftig ... kann ich nur zocken, wenn ich alleine bin


----------



## Hopi (20. August 2012)

wahltho schrieb:


> eine Knarre und den Shooter gekauft um zu sehen, wie das so kommt und ich muss sagen



Der Bund sucht noch Leute  Du übst ja wohl schon fleissig.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. August 2012)

a) Bin ich für den Bund schon viel zu alt und b) bin ich überzeugter Pazifist  

 Gut 2-rädrig nach EB gelangt, ob der Hitze im absoluten CC-ler Look: Ärmelloses Trikot


----------



## wissefux (20. August 2012)

Hopi schrieb:


> Der Bund sucht noch Leute



yep. die tage zufällig nen werbespot vom bund gesehen. ohne wehrplicht haben wohl kaum noch leute bock drauf. kann ich gut verstehen 

alleine die technik der ganzen gefährte hätte mich irgendwie begeistern können (mal panzer fahren oder sowas ...). benutzen selbiger aber nur just 4 fun. 

bund kam aber nicht in frage, weil ich nie für längere zeit weg von zu hause sein und ich mich nicht von irgendwelchen vollspackos rumkommandieren lassen wollte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. August 2012)

Der Fürst ist ebenfalls ungedient


----------



## Hopi (20. August 2012)

wissefux schrieb:


> bund kam aber nicht in frage, weil ich nie für längere zeit weg von zu hause sein und ich mich nicht von irgendwelchen vollspackos rumkommandieren lassen wollte



Aha, ein Heim*******r  ach ich kann nicht über meine Zeit beim Bund jammern, wenn ich es richtig betrachte, war es meine schönste Zeit in einem Angestelltenverhältnis (war 6 Monate Zeitsoldat).


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. August 2012)

Der Fürst ist durch die Gnade des langen Studiums und der deutschen Wiedervereinigung komplett an diesem Schlamassel vorbeigekommen.

Ein Freund meines Vaters, der über die Entscheidung seines Sohnes für den Zivildienst nicht glücklich war, meinte mal in leicht angeheitertem Zustand: "Ja, ja mein Sohn Klaus, der hat den nahtlosen Übergang von der Schule ins Altersheim geschafft!"


----------



## mzaskar (20. August 2012)

Hopi schrieb:


> ei ei ei was machst Du denn für Sachen Du musst jetzt nicht meinen Platz als Bruchpilot einnehmen, nur weil ich mich zurückhalte.
> 
> Gute Besserung.



Lag auch nicht im entferntesten in meiner Absicht 

Jetzt darf ich wohl noch ein paar Tage nach Hause, bevor der Bruch irgendwie zusammengeklempnert wird.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. August 2012)

Oh je


----------



## mzaskar (20. August 2012)

Ein Schulterblatt 



Leider kaputt, das wird wohl ein paar Schrauben brauchen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. August 2012)

A. und ich drücken die 

Gute Nacht


----------



## wissefux (21. August 2012)

moin.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. August 2012)

moin. moin.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. August 2012)

Gut 2-rädrig nach EB gelangt 

War am Samstag Abend eigentlich jemand in FFM?


----------



## Hopi (21. August 2012)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Ein Schulterblatt
> 
> 
> 
> Leider kaputt, das wird wohl ein paar Schrauben brauchen



ohhh man, wenn Du etwas machst, dann aber richtig 

Wie hast Du das denn geschafft?


----------



## mzaskar (21. August 2012)

wenn ich das wüsste 

Vorderrad versprungen, aus der geplanten Linie gekommen, Bike am nächsten Stein aufgestellt und dann über den Lenker abgestiegen. Beim landen seitlich auf ein Felsen geknallt.

Dabei war es nicht mal sonderlich schwierig


----------



## wissefux (21. August 2012)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Dabei war es nicht mal sonderlich schwierig



in solchen passagen hatte ich bisher die schlimmsten unfälle. gebrochen war aber zum glück bei mir nie was ...


----------



## ratte (21. August 2012)

Nicht mal auf Gewitter ist verlass. Musste dann doch gießen. 

Selbst dem Viechzeug ist es zu warm. Hier lag vorhin das Eichhörnchen auf der Wiese im Schatten. Nach einer Weile verzog es sich dann in den Apfelbaum zum Abhängen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. August 2012)

Heute Nacht soll aber noch was runterkommen.

So: Inkl. dieser drei kurze Woche in Folge und dann fast einen Monat Urlaub


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. August 2012)

Moin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (22. August 2012)

moin. der fürst hats gut


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. August 2012)

Yepp 

 Gut 2-rädrig nach EB gelangt.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. August 2012)

... und schon wieder moin


----------



## wissefux (23. August 2012)

yep. moin.


----------



## mzaskar (23. August 2012)

Morgen zwischen 9 und 12 wird gewerkelt  Danach bin ich etwas wertvoller geworden


----------



## wissefux (23. August 2012)

titan oder carbon ?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. August 2012)

Schei$$endreck Leichtbau: V2A  

@Mzaskar: Weisst Du denn inzwischen mehr über den weiteren Behandlungsprozess? 

Endspurt vor dem langen w/e


----------



## mzaskar (23. August 2012)

Titan


----------



## mzaskar (23. August 2012)

Morgen 3 Stunden OP, dann ca 1 Woche Spital. Nach der Woche werde ich den Arm wohl nur noch in einer leichten Schlinge tragen. Ob es dann aber im Luberon für wilde MTB Abenteuer reicht glaube ich eher nicht. Aber vielleicht gehen ja leichte Touren ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. August 2012)

Na dann drücken wir mal die


----------



## ratte (23. August 2012)

wahltho schrieb:


> Na dann drücken wir mal die


Wir auch.


----------



## wissefux (23. August 2012)

wahltho schrieb:


> Na dann drücken wir mal die



dito


----------



## wissefux (23. August 2012)

wenig los hier ...


----------



## wissefux (23. August 2012)

9


----------



## wissefux (23. August 2012)

8


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (23. August 2012)

7


----------



## wissefux (23. August 2012)

6


----------



## wissefux (23. August 2012)

5


----------



## wissefux (23. August 2012)

ich


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. August 2012)

4


----------



## wissefux (23. August 2012)

sag


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. August 2012)

...


----------



## wissefux (23. August 2012)

dann


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. August 2012)

Du hast es doch


----------



## wissefux (23. August 2012)

mal gn8 

puhh, das war dann doch noch knapp


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. August 2012)

Glühstrumpf & GN8


----------



## wissefux (24. August 2012)

moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. August 2012)

Moin moin

... ausgepennt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. August 2012)

Wir haben gerade eine SMS von Mzaskar bekommen. Er hat die OP wohl soweit gut überstanden.


----------



## mzaskar (24. August 2012)

Zweimal Titan


----------



## ratte (24. August 2012)

Doppelt getackert? 

Scheinst es ja "heil" überstanden zu haben. Dann drücke ich mal die Daumen, dass jetzt alles ganz schnell wieder gut wird.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. August 2012)

Sieht ja aus wie Lochband von der Rolle aus dem Baumarkt   

Gute Besserung - Ich werde Dir morgen mal ein Telefon geben 

Seit gestern hat der Fürst dann seine eigene PS3 und ist somit nicht mehr auf die Gnade des Erst- und Einziggeborenen zwecks Nutzung von dessen PS3.

Sports für PS3 ist auch  - Habe mal Tischtennis und Bogenschiessen ausprobiert.


----------



## wissefux (25. August 2012)

moin.

glückwunsch dem tapferern ritter mzaskar 

glückwunsch wahltho zur eigenen ps3 und zur unasbhängigkeit vom sohnemann  . jetzt könnt ihr auch prima online gegeneinander zocken 
sollte dir assassins creed gefallen, kannst du dich online mit mir messen. rate mal, wie mein nick auf der ps3 lautet


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. August 2012)

moin moin 

Ich fürchte da muss der Fürst noch etwas üben, bevor es sich mit dem Fux in der virtuellen Welt messen kann, denn was das Zocken angeht ist der Fürst ein echter Anfänger.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (25. August 2012)

ich war früher mal gut, auf dem 64 er. heute wahrscheinlich eher durchschnitt. also keine hemmungen  und mit deinem filius hast du bestimmt nen super lehrmeister 
der zeitpunkt, als kind mal was den eltern zurückzugeben 

so, dahoam is dahoam ...


----------



## Crazy-Racer (25. August 2012)

Grüß Gott, Servus und Hallo 
hier ist's schön 





Blick vom Balkon:





@zaskar: gute Besserung! Was auch immer passiert ist, habe letzte Woche das hier nicht verfolgt...


----------



## wissefux (25. August 2012)

ah, kollege iffinger


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. August 2012)

Gute Nacht


----------



## mzaskar (26. August 2012)

Guten Morgen oder ein saloppes moin


----------



## mzaskar (26. August 2012)

Schläuche sind raus Physio hat angefangen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (26. August 2012)

moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. August 2012)

moin moin


----------



## mzaskar (26. August 2012)

Ich will a) raus und b) biken


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. August 2012)

Kommt alles wieder


----------



## mzaskar (26. August 2012)

Aber anders als bisher, denke ich habe meine Lektion gelernt .....


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. August 2012)

Ich kann Dir versichern, dass man auch als Nichtbetroffener bei solchen Ereignissen immer ins Grübeln kommt ...


----------



## mzaskar (26. August 2012)

Zimmer mit Aussicht entschädigt etwas


----------



## ratte (26. August 2012)

Joa, da gibt es bestimmt schlechtere Aussichten unter deutlich angenehmeren Umständen. 

Und das mit dem Radfahren wird auch wieder.


----------



## wissefux (27. August 2012)

moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. August 2012)

tach auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (27. August 2012)

Moin moin







Heute geht es nachhause


----------



## mzaskar (27. August 2012)

Getackert


----------



## wissefux (27. August 2012)

extrem schick


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. August 2012)

Sieht echt martialisch aus  

Apropos: Gut 2-rädrig nach EB gelangt. Die Temperaturen waren sehr angenehm


----------



## ratte (27. August 2012)

Das hätte ich so aber auch hin bekommen. 

Guten Morgen.


----------



## Hopi (27. August 2012)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Getackert
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 236452



Sieht ja aus, als hätten sie einen Bürohefter genommen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. August 2012)

Kasse oder Privat? 

Bei Kassenpatienten machen sie gröbere Stiche


----------



## mzaskar (27. August 2012)

Home sweet home  

Privat  deswegen auch Seesicht 

Zuhause hat es einen kleineren See


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. August 2012)

Jetzt mach' aber bitte nicht gleich den Ludwig, so schlimm ist es nun auch wieder nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (28. August 2012)

moin. gut 2rädrig nach h gelangt ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. August 2012)

tach auch.


----------



## ratte (28. August 2012)

Hmmm, keine Lebenszeichen mehr von unserem Wahlschweizer seit gestern 12 Uhr. Ich hoffe nicht, dass wahltho ihn auf dumme Gedanken gebracht hat.  

Guten Morgen zusammen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. August 2012)

Das hoffe ich auch 

Gut 2-rädrig nach EB gelangt


----------



## mzaskar (28. August 2012)

NeeNee keine dummen Gedanken  

Auf dem Weg zur Physio, per Pedes


----------



## mzaskar (28. August 2012)

Habe ein neues Spielzeug vom physiotherapeut bekommen 



Ob das besser funktioniert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ratte (28. August 2012)

Hin zu Fuß und zurück damit? 

Aber Obacht, nicht dass Du Dich mit dem Ding noch auf die andere Schulter wirfst.


----------



## wissefux (28. August 2012)

ein schön gestylter handplant dürfte mit der schulter schwierig werden


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. August 2012)

Gute Nacht


----------



## wissefux (29. August 2012)

moin


----------



## wissefux (29. August 2012)

moin. krimi-dreh arbeiten heute rund um k. (gundelhard)  nele neuhaus´bücher werden verfilmt ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. August 2012)

Moin, Moin 

Der Mörder ist eh immer der Jäger


----------



## Klein-Holgi (29. August 2012)

...der Böse im Wald ist der Biker!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. August 2012)

Der gemeine Bike ist 'eh das subversivste Element auf diesem Planeten


----------



## ratte (29. August 2012)

wissefux schrieb:


> moin. krimi-dreh arbeiten heute rund um k. (gundelhard)  nele neuhaus´bücher werden verfilmt ...


Ach Du jeh, dann muss man hier in der Gegend ja immer mal wieder mit Behinderungen rechnen. 
Und bzgl. der Mörder muss das ein halber MTB-Club sein, sind ja inzwischen fünf Bücher aus der Gegend. 

Guten Morgen.


----------



## mzaskar (29. August 2012)

Bikeregion Engadin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. August 2012)

ratte schrieb:


> Und bzgl. der Mörder muss das ein halber MTB-Club sein, sind ja inzwischen fünf Bücher aus der Gegend.



Mörder, Diebe, Biker-Pack!!!


----------



## Klein-Holgi (29. August 2012)

wahltho schrieb:


> Mörder, Diebe, Biker-Pack!!!



....Harvester

gestern wieder auf dem Gundelweidentrail






Dort würde ich die Leiche in der Harvesterspur versenken, taucht nie wieder auf


----------



## ratte (29. August 2012)

Klein-Holgi schrieb:


> Dort würde ich die Leiche in der Harvesterspur versenken, taucht nie wieder auf


Da hast Du ja ordentlich Vorarbeit geleistet. Dann dürfte dem 6ten Buch ja nichts im Wege stehen.


----------



## Klein-Holgi (29. August 2012)

hmmm...ich kenne weder Buch 1-5 noch Nele Neuhaus...ich les nur Bedienungsanleitungen von Federgabeln. Dafür kann ich Gabelöl wechseln Ob das die NN-Fans auch können

...wer weiß, über was oder wen ich gestern alles drübergerollt bin

Aber viel mehr beschäftigt mich die Überlegung, was denn in Zukunft passieren wird, wenn mich der Förster auf so einem "Weg" anhält. "Hallo, stopp, sie brechen das Waldgesetz auf gar abscheuliche Weise!!! - stehenbleiben - Hände hoch" - "wer ich" - "Ja Sie mit dem Fahrrad, Sie machen den Waldboden kaputt!" - ""

Angenommen, das "Verwarnungsgeld" in Höhe von 10000.- Euro bezahle ich dann nicht und es landet vor Gericht, weil mir der Forst nachweisen will, dass das eine Reifenspur eines X-King oder Nobby Nic ist. Wieviel gesunder Menschenverstand ist bei deutschen Gerichten noch übrig, wenn so ein Fall entschieden werden müsste? Oder ist Abgabe des Hirns Voraussetzung um Richter zu werden? 

(hoffentlich liest das NN und macht ein Buch draus - das kaufe ich dann auch, versprochen!)


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. August 2012)

Die NN Bücher sind ganz nette Unterhaltung - vor allen Dingen, weil sie eben in einer Gegend spielen, die man kennt.

"Mordsfreunde" spielt z.b. größtenteils in Kelkheim.

Ich wäre mal für ein neues PS3 Game, genauer gesagt einen First Person Shooter, natürlich in HD mit DTS Sound und Move Unterstützung: "Shoot the Biker" - Präferierte Szenerie wäre der Taunus


----------



## ratte (29. August 2012)

wahltho schrieb:


> Die NN Bücher sind ganz nette Unterhaltung - vor allen Dingen, weil sie eben in einer Gegend spielen, die man kennt.


Genau. Nicht weniger, aber auch nicht mehr. 


> Ich wäre mal für ein neues PS3 Game, genauer gesagt einen First Person Shooter, natürlich in HD mit DTS Sound und Move Unterstützung: "Shoot the Biker" - Präferierte Szenerie wäre der Taunus


Oha, wahltho will unter die Jäger gehen.  
Oder gibt es das dann aus verschiedenen Blickwinkeln, zu wählen zwischen Jagendem (wahlweise Wanderer, Jäger, Förster usw.) oder Gejagtem (Biker, evtl. auch Reiter).


----------



## Klein-Holgi (29. August 2012)

...in 3D Für jeden quer gelegten Baumstamm, über den dann ein Biker abfliegt und das Rad in Brocken durchs Wohnzimmer rumpelt, gibts Extrapunkte. Kommt bestimmt lässig, wenn die Bremsscheibe direkt neben dem Kopf vorbeizischt und in DTS hinten in der Schrankwand einschlägt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. August 2012)

ratte schrieb:


> Oder gibt es das dann aus verschiedenen Blickwinkeln, zu wählen zwischen Jagendem (wahlweise Wanderer, Jäger, Förster usw.) oder Gejagtem (Biker, evtl. auch Reiter).



 Klar mit verschiedenen Rollen und einem Online Multiplayer-Modus


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. August 2012)

Morgen jährt sich übrigens zum sechsten Male der Geburtstag des Plausch-Freds


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (29. August 2012)

wahltho schrieb:


> Die NN Bücher sind ganz nette Unterhaltung - vor allen Dingen, weil sie eben in einer Gegend spielen, die man kennt.
> 
> "Mordsfreunde" spielt z.b. größtenteils in Kelkheim.



 ich gebe öffentlich zu, den roman mordsfreunde zu besitzen und gelesen zu haben 

war ganz nett und leicht zu lesen. den größten reiz machte aber für mich in der tat die heimische umgebung aus ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. August 2012)

Irgendwie kriegen da auch immer einige Alteingesessene Ihr Fett ab


----------



## ratte (29. August 2012)

Falls jemand Interesse hat, ich hätte hier noch die anderen vier auch im Angebot.
Leichte Kost und daher schnell vernichtet. 
Der einzige Grund, welcher mich alle fünf hat kaufen lassen, war der regionale Bezug.
Wobei dann doch eher die Erzählweise von N. Neuhaus als von Andreas Franz (Frankfurter Bezug).


----------



## Klein-Holgi (29. August 2012)

Irgendwie ein verlockendes Angebot...zumal ich heute heimlich eine PDF-Leseprobe dieses Mordsfreunde gelesen habe. Waren paar Seiten online verfügbar  Hab mich noch gewundert, warum der Herr Kommissar übern Rettershof nach Königstein fährt...aber es las sich lustig, weil man jede Straßenkreuzung von der Eisdiele über Bahnübergang etc. kennt. Zur Hand im Opel-Zoo kams dann aber nicht mehr...

Aber ich schätze fast, dass wir das eine oder andere davon sogar selbst im Haushalt stehen haben. Mein Lieblingsmensch, der hier mit mir das Anwesen teilt, verschlingt Bücher wie andere Erdnüsse 

...aber ich glaub auch eher der Fürst oder der Fux waren gemeint


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. August 2012)

Ich habe auch irgendwann mal alle in Papierform gekauft. Bisher habe ich aber nur drei davon gelesen.

Ist wie die Ratte schon schreibt leichte literarische Kost, aber eben ganz geckig.

Würde die gedruckten Exemplare auch alle abgeben, da ich mich inzwischen auf Ebooks konzentriere.


----------



## ratte (29. August 2012)

Scheinen dann ja genügend gedruckte Exemplare vorzuliegen. 

Ich versuche auch gerade mangels Platz auf ebook umzustellen, aber ich bin noch nicht so ganz warm damit geworden.
Mag unter umständen auch daran liegen, dass es sich bei Hopi's Handy und meinem Ebook-Reader um ein und dasselbe Gerät handelt und sich noch keiner von uns auf seine ideale Neuanschaffung festlegen konnte. Wir haben zwar beide schon was ins Auge gefasst, dummerweise handelt es sich dabei um das gleiche Gerät und da müsste dann noch die Verteilung ausdiskutiert werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. August 2012)

Bei mir hat sich das private Lesepensum schon seit langer Zeit drastisch reduziert, weil ich tagsüber einen großen Teil meiner Zeit mit Lesen verbringe. Die Lust, da abends noch ein Buch in die Hand zu nehmen, ist eher gering


----------



## wissefux (30. August 2012)

moin


----------



## mikeee (30. August 2012)

moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. August 2012)

moin


----------



## ratte (30. August 2012)

Um die Unterhaltung mal etwas weniger einsilbig zu gestalten:
Guten Morgen. 

Zurück zum gestrigen Thema,
ja, früher habe ich auch deutlich mehr Bücher vernichtet, jetzt vorwiegend auf Reisen. Dafür dann aber meist sehr intensiv. Dann reicht ein Buch gerade mal 1-4 Tage, je nach Dicke und Spannung.
Da fällt mir ein, ich brauch noch Stoff für denn Fall einer Flaute. 

EDIT: Mist, der zweite Teil eines Buches, auf dessen Fortsetzung ich jetzt seit zwei Jahren warte, kommt leider ein paar Tage zu spät


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. August 2012)

Obwohl ich es gestern schon erwähnt hatte:

 *Happy Birthday Plausch-Fred !!! *

Es ist der sechste Geburtstag, also können wir unser Niveau endlich von Kindergarten auf Vorschulniveau steigern


----------



## Klein-Holgi (30. August 2012)

Na dann Glückwunsch!!

....aber das Niveau war schon in Ordnung...auf die manchmaligen ****Bäuerchen*** *will ich nicht verzichten - zumal es zeitlich grade angebracht wäre nach einem leckeren "Eimer" Fleischsalat von Feinkost Albrecht


----------



## wissefux (30. August 2012)

mahlzeit und glückwunsch dem fred 

halber frei-tag mal andersrum. muß gleich nochmal zu einer besprechung einrücken


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. August 2012)

Bei mir ist w/e-Endspurt angesagt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. August 2012)

Klein-Holgi schrieb:


> Na dann Glückwunsch!!
> 
> ....aber das Niveau war schon in Ordnung...auf die manchmaligen ****Bäuerchen*** *will ich nicht verzichten



Darauf ein herzhaftes

_**** Bäuerchen !!!*** *_


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (30. August 2012)

hab grad ein kostenloses updagte auf parallels 8 bekommen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. August 2012)

Das war letztes Jahr auch so. Es gab noch ein Update, das Parallels 6 Lion-kompatibel gemacht hat. Kurz danach wurde aber Parallels 7 veröffentlicht. Ich hatte bei einer 6er-Lizenz auch noch ein kostenloses Upgrade auf Parallels 7 bekommen.

Mal sehen, was der Upgrade der 5 7er-Lizenzen auf Parallels 8 jetzt kosten wird.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (30. August 2012)

Mahlzeit!
Glückwunsch Plauschfred 

Schonmal ein kleiner Vorgeschmack auf die Urlaubsmitbringsel 

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=73gidyGHjCQ&"]SuÌdtirol 2012 Einer von vielen      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## wissefux (30. August 2012)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> SuÌdtirol 2012 Einer von vielen      - YouTube


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. August 2012)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> SuÃËdtirol 2012 Einer von vielen      - YouTube



@Iggi, Seb: Ihr Beiden habt's einfach raus


----------



## wissefux (31. August 2012)

moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (31. August 2012)

Moin 

w/e


----------



## wissefux (31. August 2012)

noch gut 7 h bis w/e ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (31. August 2012)

Naja so richtig erholsam ist das lange w/e auch nicht.

Jede Menge Sachen zu erledigen und schon wieder Aufregung um Amber, die seit Montag eine schwere Magen-/Darmentzündung hat. Sie war von Dienstag bis gestern beim Clemens und ich muss gleich wieder mit ihr zur Kontrolle hin. Bin ich froh, dass ich jetzt eine Krankenversicherung für die Katzen habe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (31. August 2012)

wahltho schrieb:


> Bin ich froh, dass ich jetzt eine Krankenversicherung für die Katzen habe.



die arme 

was kostet denn sowas und wie läuft das dann


----------



## Deleted 68955 (31. August 2012)

Ich habe für beide Katzen eine Krankenversicherung bei der Uelzener abgeschlossen. Das kostet ca. 21 Euro pro Katze im Monat. Ist dann wie bei der PKV: Du bekommst Rechnungen vom Arzt und reichst sie bei der Versicherung ein.

Wenigstens kennen wir jetzt die Ursache: Amber hat gerade beim Clemens Grass geschi$$en. Sie hat eine Gastritis. Deshalb hat sie massiv Gras gefressen, was dann die Verdauungsprobleme verursacht hat. Jetzt ist nur noch die Frage woher die Gastritis kommt.

Amber hat am Montag Abend Blut gespuckt. A. hat ein Foto gemacht. Das sieht echt erschreckend aus.


----------



## mzaskar (31. August 2012)

uii, der Winter, der Winter 

Bis Samstagmittag fallen oberhalb von 3000 Metern gemäss dem am Donnerstag veröffentlichten Lawinenbulletin folgende Schneemengen:


Alpennordhang 60 bis 100 cm, 
Wallis, Tessin und Graubünden 30 bis 60 cm

Auf 2000 Meter fallen

am Alpennordhang 10 bis 20 cm,
im Wallis, im Tessin und in Graubünden bis 10 cm Schnee.


----------



## wissefux (31. August 2012)

mach kein schei$$, mein board wollte ich jetzt eigentlich noch nicht in die alpen mitschleppen ...


----------



## ratte (31. August 2012)

Hmm, wir haben eben auch schon gefrotzelt. 
Unsere Kites liegen hier abfahrbereit herum, jetzt wäre nur noch zu klären, welche Boards wir einpacken und in welche Richtung es morgen auf die Autobahn geht.


----------



## ratte (31. August 2012)

ratte schrieb:


> Und bzgl. der Mörder muss das ein halber MTB-Club sein, sind ja inzwischen fünf Bücher aus der Gegend.


Kleine Korrektur, die Anzahl der Verdächtigen MTBler erhöht sich bald. Im Oktober kommt der sechste Teil. 
Die ersten Fünf stehen aber nach wie vor anwesenden/mitlesenden Interessenten zur Verfügung. 

Jetzt geht es aber erstmal ein paar Tage an die See.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (1. September 2012)

moin. viel spaß beim kiten 

über meine mum könnte auch ich alle bücher von nn zur verfügung stellen  zur not, falls welche ausgehen ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. September 2012)

wissefux schrieb:


> moin. viel spaß beim kiten



Dito


----------



## mzaskar (1. September 2012)

Guten Wind und schöne Wellen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. September 2012)

So: Killzone 3 wäre durchgespielt - Goile Ballerei  

Jetzt kommt James Bond Golden Eye Reloaded dran 

Habe mir noch ein Logitech G27 Lenkrad-Set für die PS3 bestellt. Kommende Woche gibt's dann Gran Turismo 5


----------



## wissefux (1. September 2012)

wahltho schrieb:


> So: Killzone 3 wäre durchgespielt - Goile Ballerei
> 
> Habe mir noch ein Logitech G27 Lenkrad-Set für die PS3 bestellt. Kommende Woche gibt's dann Gran Turismo 5



respekt  nonstop gezockt oder was 

gt5 hab ich auch  könnten wir dann onlinen gegeneinander zocken. hab aber kein lenkrad 

kann dir assassins ans herz legen und dir auch ausleihen


----------



## mzaskar (1. September 2012)

ich hätte gerne das Helius TB oder Argon AM mit Pinion und Gates Antrieb

http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2012/08/30/eurobike-2012-nicolai-ion-16-helius-serie-und-argon-am/


----------



## wissefux (1. September 2012)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Argon AM mit Pinion und Gates Antrieb





back from taunus. heutige bilanz : 3 autos auf forstwegen, ein traktor. dazu eine handvoll biker und ebensowenige wanderer. ein fastzusammenstoß mit einem jungen downhiller (max. 14 jahre). er schob grade am gipfel sein bike ohne um sich zu schauen rückwärts aus dem bus  ob da noch mal was draus wird 

und das alles bei bestem wetter im krisengebiet feldberg.

fazit : der autoverkehr nimmt zu im wald, aber dafür werden ja auch immer mehr trails entsprechend ausgebaut. wir brauchen uns um die zukunft also keine sorgen zu machen, bald kommen wir über gesetzeskonforme wege überall hin


----------



## wissefux (1. September 2012)

einer der wenigen biker : lokalmatador max friedrich. laut rufend aus der ferne schoss er förmlich im rot-kreuz trail uphill an mir vorbei. keine zeit zum plauschen, er war im training. habe jetzt erfahren, dass er grade eine ga2 einheit fuhr. ich versuchte, wieder ranzukommen und dran zu bleiben, war in kürzester zeit bei puls 185 und habs schnell aufgeben müssen. dabei fühlte ich mich heute gar nicht sooo schlecht 
immerhin weiß ich, dass ich bergab mit ihm mithalten kann ... hab aber bestimmt auch 30-40 kg systemmehrgewicht, die mich den berg runterziehen


----------



## mzaskar (1. September 2012)

vielleicht sollte man sich ein Quad zulegen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. September 2012)

Ich bin jetzt seit sechs Wochen nicht mehr mit dem MTB im Taunus gewesen.

2-Rad-mässig nur noch EB und zurück.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (1. September 2012)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich bin jetzt seit sechs Wochen nicht mehr mit dem MTB im Taunus gewesen.
> 
> 2-Rad-mässig nur noch EB und zurück.



ist bei mir ja ähnlich. bin derzeit eher selten mit bike im taunus zu finden ...


----------



## EA-Tec (1. September 2012)

Tach die Herren,

waere jemand von den hier Anwesenden bereit mir beim Umbau der Bremse am 2012er Stumpjumper auf eine groessere zu helfen?

Bin kein Handwerker daher moechte ich den Umbau lieber mit einem Fachkundigen durchfuehren.

Geht auch erstmal darum herauszufinden, welche Komponenten die Besten waeren.

Tante Edit meint:
Fuer Verpflegung wird natuerlich gesorgt.


----------



## wissefux (1. September 2012)

wenn du willst, dass die bremsen nachher funktionieren, bin ich definitiv raus


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. September 2012)

Hängt von der Marke ab. Gut auskennen tue ich mich nur mit Hope & Vllt. noch Magura.

"Battleship" ist ein Riesenkawummkino.

Gute Nacht


----------



## EA-Tec (2. September 2012)

Hmm ja also waere schon vorteilhaft wenn sie danach noch funktioniert 

Es geht um den Umbau auf eine groessere Scheibe. Sollte bremsleistungsmaessig fuer'n Anfang reichen, oder?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. September 2012)

Moin 

Welche Bremse denn genau?

Umbau vorne und/oder hinten?

Auf welche Größe willst Du denn umbauen und sind Rahmen/Gabel dafür freigegeben?


----------



## wissefux (2. September 2012)

moin


----------



## mzaskar (2. September 2012)

grössere Scheibe sollte kein Problem sein  richtigen Halter finden, Gabelfreigabe prüfen der Rest ist relativ einfach. Es bedarf etwas Erfahrung mit Drehmomenten, gutes Werkzeug und Sorgfalt. 

Sollte es gleich eine neue Bremse sein, sind die neuen Shimanobremsen die reinsten sorglos Bremsen.


----------



## mzaskar (2. September 2012)

achja, guten Morgen Taunus 

Meine Naht juckt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. September 2012)

Dann lass mal Jucken


----------



## mzaskar (2. September 2012)

wahltho schrieb:


> Hängt von der Marke ab. Gut auskennen tue ich mich nur mit Hope & Vllt. noch Magura.
> 
> "Battleship" ist ein Riesenkawummkino.
> 
> Gute Nacht



Grosses Riesenkawumm


----------



## Trust2k (2. September 2012)

mzaskar schrieb:


> vielleicht sollte man sich ein Quad zulegen



Quad jaa!! mhh aber Gelände?? 

4 Takt? 





oder 2 Takt?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. September 2012)

Ich weiss echt nicht warum Golden Eye Reloaded nur FSK16 hat und nicht wie Killzone 3 FSK18 

Gute Nacht


----------



## wissefux (2. September 2012)

gn8


----------



## Trust2k (3. September 2012)

moin moin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (3. September 2012)

ja moin ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. September 2012)

Moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. September 2012)

Sehr schön spätsommerlich 2-rädrig nach EB gelangt


----------



## EA-Tec (3. September 2012)

Hi,

mein Stumpjumper 29" bremst meine fast 120 kg anfangs noch gut ein, mit zunehmender Geschwindigkeit und Bremsbelastung wird jedoch die Kraft selbiger zunehmend abnehmender 

Spaß bei Seite, die Bremse lässt bei höherer Belastung irgendwann nach, der Bremsweg verlängert sich... irgendwann wird's einfach unangenehm finde ich. Gefährlich nicht, aber ich wünsche mir dennoch etwas mehr Bremsleistung.

Ich denke dass es mit größeren Scheiben erstmal getan sein sollte, oder? 

Ich bin "nur" Fahrer, kein Techniker/Mechaniker/Handwerker oder sonst was... hatte auf Tips von euch gehofft 

Ich könnt' das Bike auf einfach in den Laden bringen, wo ich es gekauft habe, zum Bremsenumbau - aber wenn auf Tour irgendwas kaputt geht, kann ich es ja auch nicht einfach so irgendwo hinbringen, sondern muss selber improvisieren/reparieren... daher würde ich jemandem gern über die Schulter gucken um etwas dazu zu lernen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. September 2012)

Um welche Bremse (Hersteller/Typ) handelt es sich denn genau und welche Scheibengrösse ist derzeit montiert.

Vorne bringt in Sachen Bremsleistung am Meisten. Hierbei ist aber zu beachten, dass die Gabelhersteller ihre Gabeln mit einer Freigabe bzgl. der maximalen Scheibengrösse versehen. Das wäre auch vorher abzuchecken.

Ansonsten ist der Umbau wie Mzaskar schon schreibt keine Hexenwerk. Du brauch die neue Bremsscheibe in der richtigen Grösse und den hierzu passenden Adapter, um den Bremssattel an der Gabel zu befestigen.


----------



## mzaskar (3. September 2012)

EA-Tec schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> mein Stumpjumper 29" bremst meine fast 120 kg anfangs noch gut ein, mit zunehmender Geschwindigkeit und Bremsbelastung wird jedoch die Kraft selbiger zunehmend abnehmender



Nennet sich Fading. Ich tipp mal das du am Spezi Avid (Elixier) Bremsen in der Grösse 180/160 (vo/hi) verbaut hast. Hier würde ich bei deinem Gewicht auf 200/180 (vo/hi) umrüsten. 

Bremsen die mehr Hitze vertragen (nicht abschliessend) und dadurch weniger anfällig für Fading sind z.B.:

Shimano XT/XTR in der Trail Ausführung
Formula RO / RX (oder wie die jetzt heissen)
Hope M4

Aber ich würde es zuerst mal mit grösseren Scheiben versuchen. 

Ach ja, das Bremsen bei Scheibenbremsen ist auch anders als zum Beispiel bei Felgenbremsen. Die Bremse schleifen lassen mögen die Scheibenbremsen gar nicht. Hier solltest du dir eventuell angewöhnen in Intervallen zu bremsen und die Bremse immer wieder ganz zu öffnen.


----------



## Klein-Holgi (3. September 2012)

Klang ja schon an: Richtige Bremstechnik kann man auch lernen, aber Felgenbremsen sind da ganz im Gegenteil nicht weniger empfindlich: Die Gummis werden mit zunehmender Hitze/Reibung immer weicher und bei den alten Cantis sind sie sogar gerne mal in die Speichen abgekippt. 

Lieber immer mal richtig "reinhauen" und dann wieder öffnen zum Abkühlen...aber das sagt ja mzaskar schon....

Ansonsten gibts hier ein Bremsenthema im Techtalk, da solltest Du reichlich Anleitungen finden wie man das macht oder in Youtube nach Videos schauen? Fa. Hope hat auf der Homepage früher jede Menge Videos gehabt zum Einbau/Justage/Belagswechsel usw...
http://www.hopetech.com/page.aspx?itemID=SPG219


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. September 2012)

Klein-Holgi schrieb:


> Klang ja schon an: Richtige Bremstechnik kann man auch lernen, aber Felgenbremsen sind da ganz im Gegenteil nicht weniger empfindlich:



Viel schlimmer finde ich, dass bei Felgenbremsen ein tragendes Teil des Fahrrades, nämlich die Felge, systematisch verschlissen wird.

Mir ist schon mal eine HR-Felge förmlich explodiert. Zum Glück aber erst als ich schon wieder im Uphill war.


----------



## Klein-Holgi (3. September 2012)

das bösartige ist, dass die Felge es nie ankündigt 

Bei Felgenbremsen lautet mein Brems-Motto auch meist "Reifen ist billiger als Felgenflanke"....aber das gilt natürlich NUR! auf der Straße...Waldwege macht man damit ja kaputt....bzw. haben eh nur meine "Oldtimer"/"Youngtimer" Fahrräder noch Felgenbremse, die kommen eh nicht mehr in grobes Gelände...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. September 2012)

Eigentlich soll man ja Wandstärke der Felge regelmäßig nachmessen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (3. September 2012)

cool, 15 min biken im Hof


----------



## EA-Tec (3. September 2012)

@mzaskar:
Genau die Bremse hab ich am Bike - macht soweit 'nen guten Job, aber irgendwann tritt besagtes Fading auf, und dann wird's nervig... Bremsleistung lässt nach, Bremsen fangen das Quietschen an... 

Ich gucke heute Abend mal nach, welche Gabel bei mir verbaut ist.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. September 2012)

Gran Turismo 5 auf Beamer mit Logitech G27 kommt fett  

Gute Nacht


----------



## wissefux (4. September 2012)

moin


----------



## wissefux (4. September 2012)

wahltho schrieb:


> Gran Turismo 5 auf Beamer mit Logitech G27 kommt fett



hast du dir auch den passenden schalensitz dazu gegönnt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. September 2012)

Moin 

Nein, leider akute Platzprobleme  

Heute gab es wieder einen massiven Anfall seniler Bettfluch 

... nochmal zurück in die Poofe


----------



## wissefux (4. September 2012)

wahltho schrieb:


> seniler *Bettfluch*


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. September 2012)

Lach Du nur, das passiert, wenn ein kleiner Kater um 05:00 Uhr auf einem rumstampft und rumwickelt und laut schnurrend nach Futter verlangt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. September 2012)

Gut 2-rädrig nach EB gelangt 

Morgen und übermorgen noch und dann ist erstmal fast einen Monat lang Ruhe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mikeee (4. September 2012)

Guten Abend!

Ich war heute mal wieder im Taunus unterwegs, zu meinem Erstaunen waren für einen Wochentag viele Biker unterwegs.

Habe mich in der Gegend des Hünerbergs, des Viktoria Trails, Kocherfels und der Burg Falkenstein rumgetrieben.

Wollte eigentlich noch das Reichenbachtal mitnehmen, doch leider wurde es dann zu spät und schon etwas dunkel im Wald.

War jemand von euch unterwegs?

Grüße
Mikeee


----------



## Trust2k (4. September 2012)

Nabend, ja Feldberg und Altkönig und als Belohnung den Viktoriatempeltrail


----------



## wissefux (5. September 2012)

moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. September 2012)

Moin moin


----------



## mzaskar (5. September 2012)

Tach auch


----------



## Nuke2 (6. September 2012)

Hallo,

Herr Lesewitz ist wieder unterwegsgewesen 


http://tv.bike-magazin.de/video/Henri-Lesewitz---Langer-Samstag/62747ecb14678eb800b441d8790d4e63

gruß Björn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. September 2012)

Guten Morgen die Damen und Herren


----------



## wissefux (6. September 2012)

moin


----------



## Hopi (6. September 2012)

Moin Kinners,
Grüsse aus Holland  Im Wasser spielen, macht riesigen Spaß


----------



## Trust2k (6. September 2012)

Holland ?  Center Parcs ?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. September 2012)

Wasserspiele - so, so


----------



## mzaskar (6. September 2012)

Wasserspiele  

Macht der Hopi etwa beim Wet T-shirt Contest mit


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. September 2012)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Wasserspiele
> 
> Macht der Hopi etwa beim Wet T-shirt Contest mit



Ich meinte eigentlich etwas Anderes 

Endspurt vorm 1-monatigen Urlaub


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. September 2012)

Wie schlecht ist Das nur!?!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. September 2012)

Die Sopranos lassen sich auch gut an 

Gute Nacht


----------



## Hopi (7. September 2012)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Wasserspiele
> 
> Macht der Hopi etwa beim Wet T-shirt Contest mit



Du glaubst nicht was ich für eine gute Figur dabei mache

Nee, wir sind mit unserm neuen Spielzeug hier oben  und hatten am Mittwoch auch richtig guten Wind zum Kiten. Heute (also Fr) soll es wieder um die 15 kn geben, also werden wir uns morgen früh mit unserer Wohndose an den Spot stellen und  bis Mittag noch mal schön kiten. Dann müssen wir aber leider auch schon wieder Heim.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trust2k (7. September 2012)

Moin aus dem IP Höchst


----------



## Trust2k (7. September 2012)

-


----------



## wissefux (7. September 2012)

moin


----------



## mzaskar (7. September 2012)

Viel Spass bei eueren Wasserspielerein  Kiten wollte ich ja auch mal machen .... hmmm mal sehen vielleicht wird es ja noch was


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. September 2012)

moin, moin 

Urlaub!!!


----------



## mzaskar (7. September 2012)

Sagg  oh sorry, ich meinte:  Alder Sagg


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. September 2012)

Soviel Zeit muss sein 

Ich hatte letztens mal wieder meinen Windsurfing-Schein, den ich anno 1979 bei Kalle Schmidt auf Sylt gemacht habe, in den Händen


----------



## --bikerider-- (7. September 2012)

gude

wie wärs mal wieder mit KH ??


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. September 2012)

Prinzipiell sehr gerne 

Das Problem ist nur, dass es dieses W/e nicht geht und A. und ich eigentlich kommenden Samstag mit mzaskar für 2 Wochen ins Luberon fahren,

... sofern es Amber bis dahin wieder richtig gut geht. Habe sie heute vom Tierarzt abgeholt und eigentlich sollte das Schlimmste jetzt überstanden sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (8. September 2012)

moin


----------



## mikeee (8. September 2012)

moje


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. September 2012)

Tach auch


----------



## wissefux (8. September 2012)

gn8


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. September 2012)

Resistance 3 lässt sich auch gut an - Goile Grafik 

Mein Favorit bei Gran Turismo 5 ist die Nürburgring-Nordschleife mit dem 300SL 

Gute Nacht


----------



## wissefux (9. September 2012)

moin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ratte (9. September 2012)

Guten Morgen zusammen. 

Der Taunus hat uns wieder.
Kleines Mitbrigsel aus dem Urlaub: Sonnenallergie *juckkratzbeiß*


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. September 2012)

Moin 

Das *juckkratzbeiß* kenne ich


----------



## Hopi (9. September 2012)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Viel Spass bei eueren Wasserspielerein  Kiten wollte ich ja auch mal machen .... hmmm mal sehen vielleicht wird es ja noch was



Also wenn Du es schon mal machen wolltest, solltest Du es versuchen, es macht einen riesigen Spaß, auch wenn man erst jede Menge Wasser schluckt . Und mit dem richtigen Wind kannst Du es in 2-3 Tagen lernen (die ersten Meter zu fahren)


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. September 2012)

A. und ich haben heute noch eine schöne Tour in den Hochtaunus gemacht 

Ich war sieben Wochen nicht mehr da oben.


----------



## wissefux (10. September 2012)

moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. September 2012)

moin 

Ausgepennt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. September 2012)

Jetzt gibt's schon ein Video bei N-TV:Unbekannter attackiert Taunus Mountainbiker


----------



## mzaskar (10. September 2012)

soderle, Klammern sind raus , Soweit sieht alles gut aus mit der Schulter, der Knochen steht richtig zum Schultergelenk und es sollte keine bleibende Einschränkung geben. 
Jedoch biken sollte ich lassen . Frühestens in 4 Wochen darf ich wieder auf's Bike . vorher ist die Gefahr zu gross, dass sich etwas in der Schulter verschiebt und ich danach wieder unters Messer muss oder aber Probleme mit der Beweglichkeit bekomme .....


----------



## ratte (10. September 2012)

Na das hört sich doch erfreulich an.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. September 2012)

mzaskar schrieb:


> soderle, Klammern sind raus , Soweit sieht alles gut aus mit der Schulter, der Knochen steht richtig zum Schultergelenk und es sollte keine bleibende Einschränkung geben.
> Jedoch biken sollte ich lassen . Frühestens in 4 Wochen darf ich wieder auf's Bike . vorher ist die Gefahr zu gross, dass sich etwas in der Schulter verschiebt und ich danach wieder unters Messer muss oder aber Probleme mit der Beweglichkeit bekomme .....



Na dann machen wir halt im Luberon diesmal einen Wanderurlaub  

Amber geht es soweit auch wieder ganz gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (10. September 2012)

eben noch auf 2.500 m, jetzt schon wieder im mtz


----------



## wissefux (10. September 2012)

geschafft ! gn8


----------



## wissefux (11. September 2012)

moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. September 2012)

moin moin 



wissefux schrieb:


> eben noch auf 2.500 m, jetzt schon wieder im mtz





wissefux schrieb:


> geschafft ! gn8


----------



## Trust2k (11. September 2012)

Moin Moin
@ Wissefux 

was war schlimmer ?

die 2500hm? oder Shoppingtour durchs MTZ?

ðð


----------



## mzaskar (11. September 2012)

Morsche ihr Lieben


----------



## wissefux (11. September 2012)

Trust2k schrieb:


> Moin Moin
> @ Wissefux
> 
> was war schlimmer ?
> ...



na was wohl  mtz ist meist shopping fÃ¼r frauchen, die wenigen "mÃ¤nnerlÃ¤den" werden strikt ignoriert  ergo : schlimmer gehtÂ´s kaum 

und die 2500 m waren keine 2500 hm, sondern nur 1000 hm. und die ging es bequem per seilbahn hinauf


----------



## Trust2k (11. September 2012)

Ja MTZ ist immer sehr anstrengend, Mhh das kann ja nur Willingen gewesen sein  

muss ich auch mal hin ð


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. September 2012)

Habe das heute morgen doch noch recht schöne Wetter ausgenutzt und eine schöne Taunusrunde absolviert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (11. September 2012)

schönes wetter 

jetzt wo ich zeit hätte, ist nix mehr schön ... immerhin hab ich es noch vor dem regen von der waschstraße nach hause unters carport geschafft


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. September 2012)

Yepp - Schwein gehabt. Jetzt macht's ganz gut runter.


----------



## wissefux (11. September 2012)

wahltho schrieb:


> Yepp - Schwein gehabt. Jetzt macht's ganz gut runter.



der liederbach hats dringend nötig, ist mittlerweile selbst bei mir schon fast ausgestrocknet


----------



## wissefux (11. September 2012)

gibts wenigstens kein schlechtes gewissen, wenn die ps3 heute wieder mal etwas mehr läuft ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. September 2012)

Ich hab' heute auch viel gezockt.

Bei Golden Eye Reloaded bleibe ich bei der Panzerfahrt durch St. Petersburg hängen. Er Panzer ist echt schei$$endreck schwierig zu steuern 

Resistance 3 ist echt  - Geile Grafik 

Habe mir auch mal Gran Turismo 5 bestellt, dann können mein Filius und ich mal gegeneinander fahren 

... und ich habe immerhin schon einen Freund im Playstation Network - Ratet mal, wer das ist


----------



## Trust2k (11. September 2012)

War eben noch aufm Staufen, bin bis Kelkheim Waschpark trocken gefahren, dann kams runter. Konnte als ich angekommen war, erst Wasser aus meinen Schuhen kippen, ein lauher (Sommer)Herbstregen.

Hat jemand Borderlands 2 vorbestellt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (11. September 2012)

wahltho schrieb:


> Habe mir auch mal Gran Turismo 5 bestellt, dann können mein Filius und ich mal gegeneinander fahren
> 
> ... und ich habe immerhin schon einen Freund im Playstation Network - Ratet mal, wer das ist



... wir könnten schon jetzt online gegeneinander zocken, wenn dein filius gt5 nicht blockiert 

oh, hab ich jetzt was verraten


----------



## wissefux (11. September 2012)

Trust2k schrieb:


> ... bin bis Kelkheim Waschpark trocken gefahren, dann kams runter ...
> 
> Hat jemand Borderlands 2 vorbestellt?



ging mir heute mit dem auto ähnlich : bis zur waschstrasse schön trocken, kaum da drin gings auch schon richtig ab. zum glück war das auto dicht und ich blieb trocken 

jemand ac III vorbestellt ?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. September 2012)

wissefux schrieb:


> ... wir könnten schon jetzt online gegeneinander zocken, wenn dein filius gt5 nicht blockiert



 Stimmt, das könnten wir morgen mal ausprobieren


----------



## wissefux (12. September 2012)

wahltho schrieb:


> Stimmt, das könnten wir morgen mal ausprobieren



eher am donnerstag, da hab ich sturmfreie bude 

moin


----------



## wissefux (12. September 2012)

es hat sich bisher als gut erwiesen, sich während des online-vergnügens ein telefon mit standleitung zu geben. macht abstimmungen bezüglich rennstrecke und fahrzeug einfacher 

endlich wieder büro


----------



## Klein-Holgi (12. September 2012)

Oh...noch mehr GT5 - Fahrer...irgendwie hab ich die Vermutung, dass ich wissen müsste, nach welchen Namen man suchen sollte...

...genauso wie ich die Vermutung habe, dass Bikekenner meinen Nick auch gleich identifizieren würden

Spielt auch jemand Online MaxPayne3? War ja recht schnell durch, aber die Online-Spiele sind für nen Anfänger recht happig...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. September 2012)

moin


----------



## wissefux (12. September 2012)

Klein-Holgi schrieb:


> ...irgendwie hab ich die Vermutung, dass ich wissen müsste, nach welchen Namen man suchen sollte...



solltest du  



Klein-Holgi schrieb:


> ...genauso wie ich die Vermutung habe, dass Bikekenner meinen Nick auch gleich identifizieren würden



... wird nach feierabend gleich mal gemacht 

dann läßt sich sicher ne gt5 plauscher runde starten  blöd nur, daß ich dafür assassins aus der ps3 rausschmeißen muß (-> ob das als kaufargument für ne zweite ps3 wohl durchgeht ) und mir definitiv gt5 fahrpraxis fehlt ... vielleicht trainier ich heute abend schon mal heimlich, damit ich morgen nicht allzu alt aussehe


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. September 2012)

Goil 

Autorennen ist für uns alte Säcke eh angesagter - Das können wir auch später noch im AOK-Chopper spielen 

Ich dachte es gäbe die Möglichkeit zum Online Voice Chat via PS 3 

Habe mir doch extra das e Sony 7.1 Bluetooth Headset gekauft.


----------



## Klein-Holgi (12. September 2012)

wissefux schrieb:


> (-> ob das als kaufargument für ne zweite ps3 wohl durchgeht )



Dieses "Argument" lässt aber mein Argument ja fast zum "Muss" mutieren, ich muss die PS3 immer vom Wohnzimmer 46"er zur Keller-Kino-Leinwand rumtragen

aber leider hab ich kein Headset....kanns ich aber schnell ändern  (der Chat geht einwandfrei - bei MP3 total lustig ebenso wie bei Motorstorm PacRift, was da ein lustiger Müll gelabert wird...)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (12. September 2012)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich dachte es gäbe die Möglichkeit zum Online Voice Chat via PS 3
> 
> Habe mir doch extra das e Sony 7.1 Bluetooth Headset gekauft.



hmm, das erklärt vielleicht die störenden nebengeräusche, wenn ich online am meucheln bin. klingt immer so, als würden sich leute unterhalten, aber es rauscht und pfeifft sehr stark, so dass man nix versteht ... bisher eher lästig, sollte mich vielleicht mal dazuschalten ...


----------



## mzaskar (12. September 2012)

soderle, die alden Sägge fangen mit dem Online gezogge an, da pack ich doch lieber meinen Sagg und gehe auf den Berg .

Da Biken die nächsten 4 Wochen noch aus ist, werde ich mal die Wanderklamotte einpacken. @ Thomas, wie war das denn noch mit diesem Iphigénie GPS Karten fürs IPad??


----------



## wissefux (12. September 2012)

mzaskar schrieb:


> soderle, die alden Sägge fangen mit dem Online gezogge an, da pack ich doch lieber meinen Sagg und gehe auf den Berg .



spielverderber


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. September 2012)

mzaskar schrieb:


> @ Thomas, wie war das denn noch mit diesem Iphigénie GPS Karten fürs IPad??



Hhhmm - Musste die App auch wieder erst neu installieren. Da gibt es einmal so eine Vollversion Vmax, die man kaufen muss und dann noch ein Abo auf den Kartenservice, der für ein Jahr 13,99 oder pro Monat 4,99 Euro kostet. Muss man aber dann selbst wieder kündigen, weil sich das automatisch verlängert.


----------



## mzaskar (12. September 2012)

Habe es gefunden  

Habe mir gleich noch eine Otterbox fürs iPad bestellt  dann passiert dem auch nichts  

http://www.otterbox.com/New-iPad-and-iPad-2-Defender-Series-Case/APL2-IPADD,default,pd.html

Hatte die mal für mein iPhone 3


----------



## mzaskar (12. September 2012)

Ich gehe mal üben  

http://www.zdf.de/ZDFmediathek/kana...1727098/Mountainbike:-Geschüttelt-und-gedreht


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. September 2012)

Ich glaube ich werde diesmal nur das kleine Macbook Air mitnehmen. Das ist nur unwesentlich grösser als das iPad.


----------



## wissefux (12. September 2012)

Klein-Holgi schrieb:


> ...genauso wie ich die Vermutung habe, dass Bikekenner meinen Nick auch gleich identifizieren würden



tja, dann bin ich wohl kein bikekenner ...


----------



## wissefux (12. September 2012)

... und noch was : der store ist down  und ich bekomm vielleicht bald ein neues spielzeug


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (12. September 2012)

Klammern sind raus und Pflaster ist ab


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. September 2012)

A. Fragt, ob Du Schwimmen darfst?


----------



## mzaskar (12. September 2012)

eigentlich nicht so wirklich, etwas planschen vielleicht und A-Bomben und Kopfsprünge sind auch nicht drin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. September 2012)

Ballern macht ganz schön müde und dann war heute Abend noch Galileo und Zirkeltraining angesagt - Ich bin platt.

Gute Nacht


----------



## wissefux (13. September 2012)

moin. gestern mal gt5 eingeworfen. wegen stundenlanger aktualisierungen kam es dann aber nicht mehr zu übungsfahrten


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. September 2012)

moin

Wann wäre denn beim Fux heute mal Gelegenheit für eine gemeinsame virtuelle Ausfahrt mit dem 4-Rad?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klein-Holgi (13. September 2012)

wissefux schrieb:


> moin. gestern mal gt5 eingeworfen. wegen stundenlanger aktualisierungen kam es dann aber nicht mehr zu übungsfahrten



Aktualisiert hatter bei mir auch ewig, paar OnlineRunden hab ich noch gedreht und dachte schon, dass ich eventuell im richtigen Rennen wäre, da waren wohl paar deutsche Biker: ein "RedBull..irgendwas", ein "cubedriver"...und ein KleinAdroit


----------



## wissefux (13. September 2012)

wahltho schrieb:


> Wann wäre denn beim Fux heute mal Gelegenheit für eine gemeinsame virtuelle Ausfahrt mit dem 4-Rad?



wahrscheinlich schon ab 16.00 uhr, wenn nix mehr dazwischen kommt ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. September 2012)

Roger that Fux 

Zurück von einer sehr schönen Taunusrunde. Trotz der Niederschläge der letzten Tage war es relativ trocken.


----------



## Deleted 253216 (13. September 2012)

Moin, ich bin neu hier und bräuchte mal ein paar Tipps. 

Also, ich komme aus Langen zwischen FFM und Darmstadt und habe mir letzte Woche eine Cube LTD CC 2012 gegönnt. 

Was ich noch bräuchte wäre vernünftige Kleidung (auch Schuhe oder reichen da normale sportliche Sneaker?) und ein GPS (da habe ich schon das Garmin Edge 200 im Auge). 

Bisher bin ich nur zweimal diese Strecke hier abgefahren, kann wer noch was spaßiges für Anfänger in meiner Gegend empfehlen? Ich muss meine Kondition erst wieder aufbauen, also nichts allzu langes bitte.

Kennt jemand diese hier?

http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.36971.html


----------



## mzaskar (13. September 2012)

Zum Kondition erlangen, bietet sich der ganze Stadtwald an, dort findest du unendlich viele Möglichkeiten. Auch gibt es eine Runde um den Flughafen die eher Flach und auch gut zu finden ist. 

Zu den Schuhen, sportliche Sneaker reichen, obwohl radspezifische Schuhe eine steifere Sohle bieten und dadurch die Füsse auch nicht so schnell ermüden. Hier gibt es mittlerweile einige Produkte, die auch im Eiskaffee zu gefallen wissen  

Zum GPS, wenn du eines willst das dir den Weg weisst und dir auch noch eine Karte bietet gibt es andere, bessere. Schau dir mal die einfachen Outdoormodelle von Garmin an. Diese bieten dir viel an und es gibt sie auch mit Fahrradhalterung. Ansonsten Smartphones mit entsprechendem Halter sind auch nicht zu verachten. 

Zu Cube gibt es auch noch ein eigenes Herstellerforum mit etlichen Unterforen (Cubetalk, Cube in Motion, zeigt her euere cubes, etc). Dort findest du auch einige Cubianer aus deiner Gegend 

Gruss
Stefan


----------



## wissefux (13. September 2012)

wissefux schrieb:


> wahrscheinlich schon ab 16.00 uhr, wenn nix mehr dazwischen kommt ...



sieht sehr gut aus


----------



## mzaskar (13. September 2012)

Ihr Zocker


----------



## wissefux (13. September 2012)

@wahltho : ich warte in meiner lobby


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. September 2012)

Ich schau' mal, ob ich mich connecten kann.


----------



## ratte (13. September 2012)

Haaaaalloooooo.... 
Macht Ihr gerade alle nochmal Euren Führerschein?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (13. September 2012)

ich glaub, im realen leben fahren wir alle besser auto


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. September 2012)

Das stimmt 

Das ist ja das reizvolle an virtuellen Autorennen, dass man anders fahren kann als im realen Leben 

Ich muss jedenfalls noch viel üben, bevor ich dem Fux bei GT5 das Wasser reichen kann


----------



## Klein-Holgi (13. September 2012)

fertig? sonst hätt ich grad nochmal angeknipst


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. September 2012)

Der Fux und ich sind schon lange fertig. Ich habe dann noch Resistance 3 weiter gezockt.

Der Fux und ich wollen das aber noch öfter wiederholen, dann gerne auch zu Dritt


----------



## wissefux (13. September 2012)

der fux braucht noch ein gescheites headset zum voice-chatten. das original von sony scheint nicht mit wlan zu harmonieren  oder etwa doch ? jemand ne idee ? 
ohne wlan bei mir kein onlinespiel ... 

und ohne voice chat ist abstimmung problematisch, wir habens per telefon gelöst, dafür musste bei mir aber der sound aus bleiben ...

hat auf jeden fall spass gemacht 
hab dann noch etwas an meiner a-spec karriere gefeilt ... bin dann aber in einem oldtimer experten rennen in monaco immer wieder gescheitert und hab dann aus frust lieber etwas gemeuchelt 


gn8


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. September 2012)

wissefux schrieb:


> der fux braucht noch ein gescheites headset zum voice-chatten. das original von sony scheint nicht mit wlan zu harmonieren



Wieso?  Das ist doch ein Bluetooth Headset mit einem USB-Dongle und hat nichts mit der Netzwerkanbindung zu tun.

GN8


----------



## wissefux (14. September 2012)

moin. es gibt da 2 sets ... die links liefer ich gleich nach, wenn ich im büro bin ...


----------



## wissefux (14. September 2012)

voilá :

[ame="http://www.amazon.de/Sony-9187295-PS3-Wireless-Headset/dp/B005H59GM6/ref=wl_it_dp_o_pC_nS_nC?ie=UTF8&colid=2MI0FMPPDWVSL&coliid=I3JWF8UJL9X7ZF"]variante 1[/ame]

[ame="http://www.amazon.de/Sony-Playstation-3-Bluetooth-Headset/dp/B001EO7DOW/ref=wl_it_dp_o_pC_nS_nC?ie=UTF8&colid=2MI0FMPPDWVSL&coliid=I3E9FI54MD3VQJ"]variante 2[/ame]


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. September 2012)

Moin 

Ich hab' Variante 1, das 7.1 Headset.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (14. September 2012)

variante 2 würde gleichzeitig zum für die umwelt geräuschlosen zocken taugen. gibt es sowas ähnliches vielleicht auch in wlan-kompatibel


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. September 2012)

Variante 1 bedeutet für die Umwelt geräuschloses Zocken, weil Du niemanden durch den Sound störst 

Aber wieso denn WLAN-kompatibel?

Das sind wie gesagt alles drahtlose Bluetooth-Headsets, die Du per USB-Dongle an Deine PS anschliesst. Das ist unabhängig davon, wie Deine PS im Netzwerk hängt. Drahtlose Headsets, die über WLAN die Signale transportieren gibt es hierfür nicht.


----------



## wissefux (14. September 2012)

wahltho schrieb:


> Variante 1 bedeutet für die Umwelt geräuschloses Zocken, weil Du niemanden durch den Sound störst
> 
> Aber wieso denn WLAN-kompatibel?
> 
> Das sind wie gesagt alles drahtlose Bluetooth-Headsets, die Du per USB-Dongle an Deine PS anschliesst. Das ist unabhängig davon, wie Deine PS im Netzwerk hängt. Drahtlose Headsets, die über WLAN die Signale transportieren gibt es hierfür nicht.



na dann versteh ich variante 2 nicht so ganz, außer daß vielleicht die geräuschqualität über zwei ohrmuscheln besser ist.

bei variante 2 wird in den rezensionen berichtet, daß sie einfach nicht funktioniert, wenn wlan in der nähe aktiv ist. das heißt nicht, daß variante 2 selbst wlan braucht. das wlan stört einfach variante 2 erheblich 

fazit für mich : variante 1 reicht aus


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. September 2012)

Immer noch 

Variante 1 ist ein Kopfhörer, der 7.1 Sound emuliert, mit eingebautem Mikrofon.

Variante 2 ist einfach nur ein Headset im Handy für den Chat.

Variante 1 dient also dazu, den kompletten Sound der PS2 anstatt über die Boxen in Dolby 7.1 Qualität zu übertragen und bietet zusätzlich noch eine Headset Funktion.

Variante 2 ist nur ein Headset.

Störungen von Bluetooth durch ein WLAN in der Nähe kenne ich nicht.


----------



## wissefux (14. September 2012)

oh verflixt. jetzt hab ich selber die beiden varianten verwechselt 

also keine probleme mit kopfhörer + wlan bei dir.

man kann sich es ja mal schicken lassen und austesten. wenn es nicht funz(k)t geht´s halt wieder zurück


----------



## wissefux (14. September 2012)

wissefux schrieb:


> fazit für mich : variante 1 reicht aus



immerhin war mein fazit korrekt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. September 2012)

Bei mir ist die ganze Bude voll mit 5 WLAN Access Points im 2,4 und 5 GHZ Frequenzband und ich habe keine Probleme mit BT.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. September 2012)

Du könntest Dir auch gerne meinen Kopfhörer für die kommenden zwei Wochen ausleihen und testen.


----------



## wissefux (14. September 2012)

wahltho schrieb:


> Du könntest Dir auch gerne meinen Kopfhörer für die kommenden zwei Wochen ausleihen und testen.





mal gucken, ob ich das heute noch schaffe ... nutzt dein filius das dann nicht 

würde dann im leih-austausch mal assassins 2 mitbringen. wann wäre es denn bei dir heute abend günstig ? glaube, anreise per rad ist derzeit besser


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. September 2012)

ich werde wohl heute Nachmittag weitestgehend hier sein.

Habe heute Abend noch mal Galileo Training bei A.

Lass' uns einfach kurz telefonieren.


----------



## mzaskar (14. September 2012)

oh Mann, ihr habt Probleme  

Guten Morgen ihr Zogger


----------



## Klein-Holgi (14. September 2012)

wie ist denn die Soundqualität von dem 7.1er Teil? Das könnte mir beim aktuellen Preis gut ins Budget passen. Vor allem sieht es extrem genial aus....


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. September 2012)

Ich find's ok. Kann natürlich nicht gegen den originalen 7.1 Sound über die Boxen des Heimkinos oder einen Stax anstinken.


----------



## Klein-Holgi (14. September 2012)

das würde ich auch gar nicht erwarten oder erhoffen, selbst wenn ich im Heimkino nur 5.1 bzw .2 habe, aber wenn jeder Meter Kabel schon fast so teuer ist wie das komplette Teil....Solange es nicht die totale Katastrophe wäre, ist das Geld sicher gut angelegt...vor allem hat mein Heimkino kein Mikrophon...


----------



## wissefux (14. September 2012)

w-2


----------



## mzaskar (14. September 2012)

thomas

nimmt ihr, Spülmittel und Spülmaschinen Tabs mit? mit? 

Ich habe Nespressomaschine, Küchenrolle, Zucker, Waschmittel und 3 Geschirrtücher

S


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marco76 (14. September 2012)

Klein-Holgi schrieb:


> ...vor allem hat mein Heimkino kein Mikrophon...



Warum nicht?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. September 2012)

Tabs habe ich eingepackt.

Spülmittel muss ich schauen, ob noch Reserve im Keller da ist, denn der Filius muss ja auch spülen können. Ansonsten geht es beim ersten Einkauf auf uns.


----------



## wissefux (14. September 2012)

tolle sache das headset 
bei assasins gehts net oder es nutzt einfach keiner. bei gt5 dagegen wird es oft benutzt und funzt echt gut ! nur wird man in der offenen lobby gnadenlos in grund und boden gefahren


----------



## wissefux (15. September 2012)

moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. September 2012)

moin moin

  @mzaskar: Wir haben länger gepennt und werden erst gegen 8 losfahren. Sind dann auch frühestens um 18:00 Uhr im Luberon. Lass' uns um 12:00 Uhr mal von unterwegs telefonieren.


----------



## mzaskar (15. September 2012)

ok  

ich fahre so in ca 30 min los, werde dann gegen 16:00 wohl in Apt sein. Evtl. mache ih einen kleinen rundmarsch durch den Supermarkt für die rudimentären Dinge wie Mineralwasser, Milch und so.


----------



## wissefux (15. September 2012)

gute reise und viel spass


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. September 2012)

Stefan, A und ich sind gut im Luberon angekommen 

Ich sitze gerade im 4-Rad auf dem Parkplatz vorm Leclerc und mache die Kommunikationstechnik klar, während Stefan und A. einkaufen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. September 2012)

Goile Hütte mit einem Superausblick


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ratte (15. September 2012)

Ah, die Kommunikationstechnik steht, wie ich sehe. 
Dann viel Spaß da unten.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. September 2012)

Gute Nacht


----------



## wissefux (16. September 2012)

moin. schöne abendstimmung


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. September 2012)

Moin  

jetzt ist hier schöne Morgenstimmung


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. September 2012)

Heute gab es eine anstrengende Wanderung, bei der zugleich ein saugoiler Trail entdeckt wurde.

Jetzt sind alle Platt 

Gute Nacht


----------



## wissefux (17. September 2012)

moin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## doko (17. September 2012)

Moin. 
auf eine schnell rumgehende Arbeitswoche


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. September 2012)

Mahlzeit !

Heute den Weg von gestern mit dem 2-Rad.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. September 2012)

wahltho schrieb:


> Heute gab es eine anstrengende Wanderung, bei der zugleich ein saugoiler Trail entdeckt wurde.



Korrektur: Ein saugoiler Trail


----------



## wissefux (17. September 2012)

saugoil bleibt doch saugoil 

... oder wegen den 3  

heißt das, dass ihr alle 3 den saugoilen trail gefahren seit


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. September 2012)

Stefan darf ja nicht 

Einigen wir uns auf supersaugoil


----------



## mzaskar (17. September 2012)

Hütte mit Ausblick


----------



## Crazy-Racer (17. September 2012)

Servus!
Schönen Urlaub wünsche ich in den Luberon!  Viel Spaß und kommt heil wieder.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. September 2012)

Merci & GN8


----------



## wissefux (17. September 2012)

gn8


----------



## wissefux (18. September 2012)

und moin ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. September 2012)

Tach auch aus dem sonnigen Süden


----------



## Klein-Holgi (18. September 2012)

Hast Dus gut...sonnig auch hier, aber Süden ist besser


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. September 2012)

Echter Süden eben


----------



## wissefux (18. September 2012)

stachliger süden. besser keinen abflug machen ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. September 2012)

Heute gibt es ob Stefans Handicap wieder eine Wanderung, diesmal auf den Mont Ventoux.


----------



## mzaskar (18. September 2012)

Jau, hoch der Hügel


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. September 2012)

Die Wanderungen hier sind sehr schön, aber auch ganz schön anstrengend - Ich fühle mich genauso platt, wie nach einer Bike-Tour.


----------



## ratte (18. September 2012)

Hauptsache Ihr habt Spaß. 

Könnte auch schon wieder Urlaub gebrauchen.


----------



## mzaskar (18. September 2012)

Nochmals, ich habe kein Handicap, ich habe eine Schulterblattcap


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. September 2012)

Gute Nacht und gute Besserung


----------



## wissefux (19. September 2012)

morsche ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. September 2012)

Moin


----------



## mzaskar (19. September 2012)

Moin Moin ...... Meine Beine sind sooooooooooooo schwer


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. September 2012)

Hör auf zu jammern und quäl Dich, Du Sau


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. September 2012)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. September 2012)




----------



## wissefux (19. September 2012)

war es sehr windig da oben am mont *vent*oux?


----------



## Drop-EX (19. September 2012)

Hallo,
hab jetzt endlich ne Wohnung fÃ¼r mein Studium in Frankfurt gefunden 
Sie liegt in RÃ¶delheim direkt an der Nidda. Nach Aussage der Vermieter 15 Minuten zur Uni (Westend). 
Habe noch ein paar allgemeine Fragen und hoffe, ihr kÃ¶nnt mir da helfen 

1.
Seit 5 Jahren gehe ich ins Fitness-Studio, muss mir aber nun natÃ¼rlich ein neues suchen. Habt ihr da vielleicht einen Tipp? Es soll auf jeden Fall nicht zu groÃ und voll sein und vor allem sollen da eher normale Leute. Bei meinem Studio hier waren ganz normale Leute und nicht das Ã¼bliche Klientel eines McFit beispielsweise  Auch wenn ich da hingehen kÃ¶nnte, kann mir meinen Trainingsplan ja selber erstellen. Aber da zahle ich lieber etwas mehr.

2. 
MÃ¶chte jetzt mein 9 Jahre altes Bulls "ATB" fÃ¼r die Uni fit machen.
Die Reifen sind platt und es lÃ¤sst sich auch nicht mehr aufpumpen, steht immerhin schon Jahre im Keller. SchlÃ¤uche und Reifen mÃ¼ssen also sowieso her.
MÃ¶chte gerne so oft es geht mit dem Fahrrad zur Uni fahren (an der Nidda zumindest sehr viel Schotterweg). Jetzt stellt sich die Frage: Schwalbe Big Apple fÃ¼r viel Komfort oder ein gemÃ¤Ãigter XC-Reifen wie der Conti Explorer? Auf meinem 400â¬-HT fÃ¼r die Stadt fahre ich den seit einiger Zeit hinten, bin sehr zufrieden, aber mit schmalen Felgen nicht wirklich komfortabel. 
WÃ¼rde gerne auch im Winter fahren, vielleicht lege ich mir dafÃ¼r aber auch ein zweites Paar zu. Bisher bin ich auch im Winter jeden Tag zur Schule gefahren mit Smart Sam vorne und Explorer hinten, war gar kein Problem. Aber gerade an der Nidda stelle ich es mir mit normalen Reifen schwierig vor.

3.
Wie weit schÃ¤tzt ihr die Fahrtzeit mit S-Bahn oder mit dem Bike in den Taunus ein wo mein Enduro nicht besonders unterfordert wird? 

Danke schonmal im Voraus.


----------



## ratte (19. September 2012)

@wahltho
Täuscht das oder ist das da wirklich so trostlos.

 @Drop-EX
An der Nidda entlang laufen ausgeschilderte (Touren-)Radwege, z.T. asphaltiert. Da ist nichts Grobstolliges notwendig.
Bis zum Taunus sind es grob geschätzt ca. 12 km, da ist man dann zumindest warm. Die Bahn Richtung Hohemark braucht etwa 25 Minuten und dann geht es kalt den Berg hoch. www.rmv.de


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. September 2012)

Yepp, sieht oben aus, wie auf einem anderen Planeten. Zumindest der Sattel auf der Südseite.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. September 2012)

Heute ging's zum Pont du Gard


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. September 2012)

... und nach Nimes:





Jetzt sind wieder alle platt 

GN8


----------



## wissefux (20. September 2012)

moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. September 2012)

Tach auch


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. September 2012)

wissefux schrieb:


> war es sehr windig da oben am mont *vent*oux?



Es war dort in der Tat ziemlich windig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (20. September 2012)

wahltho schrieb:


> Es war dort in der Tat ziemlich windig



mensch mensch, warum zitierst du mich   jetzt wird schon für zitieren ne e-mail + pn fällig : sie sind zitiert worden 

gleich mal gucken, wo das wieder abzustellen geht


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. September 2012)

wissefux schrieb:


> mensch mensch, warum zitierst du mich



Musst Du gerade sagen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. September 2012)

wissefux schrieb:


> gleich mal gucken, wo das wieder abzustellen geht



Hab's schon gefunden  

.. aber ich verrate nicht, wo es ist und zitiere Dich fleissig weiter  

Ist schon komfortabel: Eigenes WLAN mit UMTS in der Hütte. Liege noch in der Poofe mit dem kleinen Macbook AIR


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. September 2012)

wissefux schrieb:


> gleich mal gucken, wo das wieder abzustellen geht



Und hast Du es?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. September 2012)

wissefux schrieb:


> gleich mal gucken, wo das wieder abzustellen geht



Suchst Du immer noch?  

So Stefan ist aufgestanden, dann geht es jetzt mal frisches Baguette holen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. September 2012)

wissefux schrieb:


> sie sind zitiert worden



Ein Zitat geht noch


----------



## mzaskar (20. September 2012)

GääÄääähnnnnnn, moin


----------



## wissefux (20. September 2012)

wahltho schrieb:


> Hab's schon gefunden
> 
> .. aber ich verrate nicht, wo es ist und zitiere Dich fleissig weiter
> 
> Ist schon komfortabel: Eigenes WLAN mit UMTS in der Hütte. Liege noch in der Poofe mit dem kleinen Macbook AIR





wahltho schrieb:


> Und hast Du es?





wahltho schrieb:


> Suchst Du immer noch?
> 
> So Stefan ist aufgestanden, dann geht es jetzt mal frisches Baguette holen





wahltho schrieb:


> Ein Zitat geht noch



sagg , wo kann man den mist abstellen. ja, ich suche noch


----------



## wissefux (20. September 2012)

mzaskar schrieb:


> GääÄääähnnnnnn, moin



moin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (20. September 2012)

wissefux schrieb:


> sagg , wo kann man den mist abstellen. ja, ich suche noch



test selbstzitat 

ich glaub, ich habs gefunden. ist aber auch extrem fies, daß nur in einer fremden sprache abschalten zu können


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. September 2012)

Nimes muss eindeutig die Wiege der Downhill-Raserei sein, der erste Fullface-Helm:





Und wie das beiliegende Schwert zeigt, wurden Konflikte mit Wandersleuten, Förstern, etc. gleich vor Ort geklärt


----------



## wissefux (20. September 2012)

... und am ende blieb der biker wohl auf der strecke und die trophäe schmückt ein wandererheim


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. September 2012)

Tja so ist das halt: Möge der Bessere gewinnen.


----------



## EA-Tec (20. September 2012)

Hi,

ist jemand morgen Vormittag für 'ne (Einsteiger) Bike-Tour zu haben?

Werde wohl gegen 9 Uhr in Dreieich gen "Norden" los düsen, d.h. sollte gegen 9:30 Uhr im Taunus sein.

Da ich kaum Trails kenne, wäre es gut wenn sich jemand findet!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. September 2012)

Morgen 9 Uhr ab St. Sat/Vaucluse 

... Spaß beiseite. Wir können gerne mal nach unserem Urlaub eine Taunuserkundungstour starten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EA-Tec (20. September 2012)

Hmm, sorry - das schaff' ich nicht ganz  - ich wünsch' Dir/Euch jedenfalls noch einen schönen Urlaub!


----------



## ratte (20. September 2012)

Liebend gerne würde ich morgen ein Einsteiger/Aufsteiger/wasweißichnoch-Tour fahren bei dem Pensum, was mich morgen bei meinem Brötchengeber erwartet.
Aber ist nun mal nicht. 
Wann habe ich wieder Urlaub? Wird schon wieder höchste Zeit.


----------



## wissefux (20. September 2012)

gn8


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. September 2012)

wissefux schrieb:


> gn8



 3 x Dito aus dem Süden.


----------



## wissefux (21. September 2012)

moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. September 2012)

Moin moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. September 2012)

N'abend 

Heute gab es mal wieder eine 2-Rad-Tour und zwar den Klassiker im Luberon: Die Falaise de la Madeleine bei Lioux


----------



## wissefux (21. September 2012)

sieht sehr flach aus ... zwischen den bergen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. September 2012)

Stefan fungierte dann ob seines Handicaps per Pedes als Action-Fotograf:


----------



## Drop-EX (21. September 2012)

Hallo,
welches Fitness-Studio könnt ihr mir in der nähe von Rödelheim ans Herz legen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. September 2012)

Ich war mehrere Jahre lang im City Fitness im Industriehof in FFM-Hausen.

Hat ein sehr günstiges Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis.

Ich habe dort trainiert, weil mein Brötchengeber quasi um die Ecke war.


----------



## Klein-Holgi (22. September 2012)

in der Ferne mags ja schön sein, jedes Bild betrachte ich neidisch, aber die AC/DC - Jailbreaker eben im Festzelt in Fischbach...KNALLER!!!...bin zwar halb taub, aber das wars wert...gut N8


----------



## wissefux (22. September 2012)

moin. der "krach" aus dem festzelt war weithin zu hören


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. September 2012)

moin 

Ich weiss schon, warum ich die 2. Septemberhälfte seit Jahren grundsätzlich in Südfrankfreich verbringe


----------



## wissefux (22. September 2012)

nun ja, rund um den ortskern fbh war es gut zu hören. nicht bis h.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. September 2012)

ich glaube ich muss mal aufstehen, ich höre Stefan schon in der Küche rumoren  

Diese Hütte ist mit Abstand die Beste, die wir bisher hatten. Ich könnte echt in Versuchung geraten, sie zu kaufen


----------



## wissefux (22. September 2012)

echt die beste  sah mir auf den bildern recht spatanisch aus, eure hütte


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. September 2012)

Da sind hier 3 langjährige SF-Fans aber anderer Meinung


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. September 2012)

Gute Nacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (23. September 2012)

wahltho schrieb:


> Gute Nacht



dito. hier ist die nacht schon recht frisch am tag der tag/nachtgleiche


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. September 2012)

moin 

Tja bald wird es in der Heimat den ersten Bodenfrost geben


----------



## wissefux (23. September 2012)

moin


----------



## mzaskar (23. September 2012)

Guten Morgen


----------



## wissefux (23. September 2012)

das wort zum sonntag

in diesem sinne freuen wir uns auf 2013, sollte der weltuntergang doch noch verlegt werden


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. September 2012)

Goil geschrieben 

Im fernen Süden wurde heute mal wieder gewandert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (23. September 2012)

in der heimat wurde der große mannstein per pedes vom tale des fischbaches erklommen 
herrliche herbststimmung macht sich so langsam breit


----------



## wissefux (24. September 2012)

moin. zum herbst gehört auch regen. und der soll heute kommen ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. September 2012)

Tach auch 

Im Süden soll das Wetter heute auch nicht ganz so schön werden


----------



## wissefux (24. September 2012)

heute ist ja paaaardy-time in sf 

 mzaskar


----------



## ratte (24. September 2012)

Auch von uns:


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. September 2012)

**** Bäuerchen !!!****

Gerade sind wir vom Festschmaus in der Auberge de Seguin zurück 

Heute gab's eine Stadtbesichtigung; hier ein kleines Fotorätsel bzgl. des Namens der Stadt:





Sollte nicht allzu schwierig sein 

Gute Nacht


----------



## Cynthia (24. September 2012)

Sur le pont d'Avignon, on y dance ...








 Weiterhin schönen Urlaub!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. September 2012)

Sehr gut!

Und wer hat hier gewohnt?


----------



## Cynthia (24. September 2012)

Der Papst?


----------



## wissefux (25. September 2012)

moin. wer wohnt jetzt da ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. September 2012)

Moin, moin 



Cynthia schrieb:


> Der Papst?



 Wieder korrekt 



wissefux schrieb:


> moin. wer wohnt jetzt da ?



Niemand, der Fürst hat es zwar gestern mal besichtigt, aber als Feriendomizil hat es ihm ob der zentralen Stadtlage nicht sonderlich pläsiert


----------



## mzaskar (25. September 2012)

Merci vielmals


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. September 2012)

Wie hohl ist der Kerl denn eigentlich?  

Obwohl der Fürst heute Morgen eigentlich so gar keine Lust hatte, lies er sich dann doch von der Fürstin zu einer 2-Rad-Tour überreden.

Es ging vom Pont Julien nach Bonnieux, von dort über steinige Pfade nach Bioux. Dann wieder in die Schlucht hinab, wieder hinauf nach Bioux und dann auf einem epischen, nie enden wollenden, sehr abwechslungsreichen Trail zurück zum Pont Julien - Ebenfalls ein echter Klassiker des Luberon


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. September 2012)

Ja, ja die bösen, bösen Schweizer


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. September 2012)

Gute Nacht 

Isch hab' Rücken


----------



## karsten13 (25. September 2012)

wahltho schrieb:


> Isch hab' Rücken



Gute Besserung! Und willkommen im Club 
Bin desdewesche schon > 5 Wochen auf MTB-Entzug ...

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## wissefux (26. September 2012)

moin.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. September 2012)

moin aus dem heute nicht mehr ganz so sonnigen Süden



karsten13 schrieb:


> Gute Besserung! Und willkommen im Club



Merci 

... ist schon wieder vorbei


----------



## wissefux (26. September 2012)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... ist schon wieder vorbei



na also, geht doch (noch ) 

hier hat sich grade mal die sonne für ein paar sekunden blicken lassen. viel mehr ist aber nicht zu erwarten ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. September 2012)

wissefux schrieb:


> na also, geht doch (noch )



 Soeben  

So ein Pain Au Chocolat mit Honig zum Frühstück ist doch etwas Feines


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. September 2012)

Gute Nacht aus dem Süden 

... Heute Abend haben wir mal den Karmin angemacht


----------



## wissefux (26. September 2012)

gn8. hier regnets noch dazu, aber es ist noch recht mild


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. September 2012)

Richtig kalt ist es hier nicht, aber so ein Feuer aus alten Rebholz ist sehr schön


----------



## wissefux (27. September 2012)

moin. 11 grad und regen ...


----------



## mzaskar (27. September 2012)

Summer is back


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. September 2012)

Moin 

Oh meine Untertanen - Der Fürst wird morsch, nach Rücken hat er jetzt Schulter


----------



## Klein-Holgi (27. September 2012)

ich hab davon gehört: Im Alter wird man(n) immer knackiger...mal knackts hier, mal knackts da...


----------



## mzaskar (27. September 2012)

Und das Jungvolk war unterwegs


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. September 2012)

Es sei dem Jungvolk gegönnt 

Der Fürst wird sich gleich noch mal mit Hilfe der Reiseapotheke des Ritters Mzaskar dopen und dann seine morschen Knochen ins Bettchen legen, in der Hoffnung, dass sie morgen weniger morsch sind 

... In dem Sinne und so oder So: GN8


----------



## EA-Tec (27. September 2012)

N'Abend...

In Dreieich ist grad 'ne Firma am Oktoberfest nachfeiern - wie gut dass ich gegenüber wohne... da fühl' ich mich als Ursprungs-Bayer ja fast wie daheim... 

Kam jetzt übrigens endlich mal dazu, mich um meine Bremse zu kümmern - maximal 203mm sind für die VA freigegeben, d.h. vorne werd' ich auch auf 203 mm umbauen und hinten auf 180 (derzeit vorne montiert). 

Demnächst wird die neue Bremse bestellt:
Vorne: http://www.bike24.net/1.php?content...ge=2;menu=1000,2,15,117;mid=0;pgc=0;orderby=3

Hinten: http://www.bike24.net/1.php?content...ge=2;menu=1000,2,15,117;mid=0;pgc=0;orderby=3

Erst gestern wieder festgestellt, dass mir das seltsame Geräusch der Elixir VR-Bremse tierisch auf die Nerven geht


----------



## wissefux (27. September 2012)

gn8


----------



## Klein-Holgi (27. September 2012)

Gut Nacht auch...

...so kanns gehen: Ich hab grad ne M4 gegen eine Elixir getauscht


----------



## wissefux (28. September 2012)

moin.


----------



## Klein-Holgi (28. September 2012)

5:12??? RESPEKT! Moin auch


----------



## wissefux (28. September 2012)

standard


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klein-Holgi (28. September 2012)

man gewöhnt sich wohl an vieles

Um die Zeit isses ja sogar im Hochsommer noch dunkel oder?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. September 2012)

Moin, moin 

Tja beim Fux ist das in der Tat Standard


----------



## wissefux (28. September 2012)

Klein-Holgi schrieb:


> Um die Zeit isses ja sogar im Hochsommer noch dunkel oder?



nö. so ca. 6 wochen im jahr komm ich ohne licht aus 

frühes aufstehen = (meistens) frühes heimgehen. das ist doch motivation genug 

und wenn man wie ich ohne verdunklung des zimmers pennt, wird man im sommer von ganz alleine wach. natürlicher tagesrhythmus (der jetzt nicht mehr ganz so gut funktioniert)


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. September 2012)

Sehr schöne Morgenstimnung vor unserer Datscha mit herrlichem Ausblick auf die ganzen Pays d'Apt und das Luberon 

Heute ist zum Draussensitzen allerdings ein Pullover erforderlich.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. September 2012)

Gestern lag Morgennebel über dem Tal:


----------



## wissefux (28. September 2012)

... über den wolken ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. September 2012)

Heute ohne Nebel:


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. September 2012)

Da Stefan heute schon abreisen musste, haben A. und ich noch einen Ausflug nach Lourmarin gemacht.

Ein sehr schönes kleines Städtchen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. September 2012)

Ziemlich viel Kalk im Wasser 





Gute Nacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (28. September 2012)

gn8


----------



## wissefux (29. September 2012)

moin. der fürst hat die 1. ampelphase vor seinem refugium elegant umgangen ;-) endlich wieder frei fahrt nach fbh ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. September 2012)

Moin 

Der Fürst wird es heute Abend gleich ausprobieren


----------



## wissefux (29. September 2012)

wahltho schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> Der Fürst wird es heute Abend gleich ausprobieren



schade ...  gute heimreise


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. September 2012)

Gut wieder im Taunus gelandet


----------



## wissefux (29. September 2012)

dann ist wohl zeit, abschied zu nehmen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. September 2012)

Keine Hektik


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. September 2012)

Den hätte ich hier heute Abend auch gerne 





Gute Nacht


----------



## wissefux (29. September 2012)

morgen, so gegen 11.00 uhr vielleicht, reite ich gen fbh. da könnte ich mal kurz vorbei schauen, wenn´s bei euch passt ...

gn8 bis dahin


----------



## wissefux (30. September 2012)

moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. September 2012)

moin 

Ich bin heute Vormittag zu Hause.


----------



## wissefux (30. September 2012)

supi, dann kommt die rücklieferung so gegen elfe


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. September 2012)

Die Apple Update Orgie wurde gerade mit dem Update des Apple TV 3 beendet 

Bei Resistance 3 ist der Fürst heute ordentlich weiter gekommen, allerdings musste er an einer Stelle die Zockerkompetenz seines Filius bemühen


----------



## wissefux (30. September 2012)

wahltho schrieb:


> Die Apple Update Orgie wurde gerade mit dem Update des Apple TV 3 beendet
> 
> Bei Resistance 3 ist der Fürst heute ordentlich weiter gekommen, allerdings musste er an einer Stelle die Zockerkompetenz seines Filius bemühen



 apple tv update ging irgendwie an mir vorbei. muß ich noch nachholen ...

ich könnte höchstens meinen patensohn als zockerkompetenz im notfall aktivieren ... ansonsten sieht´s diesbezüglich familienintern echt mau aus ...

gn8


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. September 2012)

Apple TV Update isscht ächt cuul 

Share Photo Streams und die Möglichkeit zwischen mehreren Apple Ids hin und her zu schalten.

Gute Nacht


----------



## wissefux (1. Oktober 2012)

moin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. Oktober 2012)

Ei Gude wie


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. Oktober 2012)

Ich war gerade nur mal eben Brötchen holen - Verdammt frisch da draussen


----------



## wissefux (1. Oktober 2012)

yep. lange hose und dicke jacke sowie buff um die ohren waren heute früh schon angesagt ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. Oktober 2012)

Gute Nacht


----------



## wissefux (2. Oktober 2012)

moin.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. Oktober 2012)

wissefux schrieb:


> moin.



Dito


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. Oktober 2012)

wahltho schrieb:


> Gute Nacht



 Dito


----------



## wissefux (2. Oktober 2012)

wahltho schrieb:


> Dito



dito


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. Oktober 2012)

moin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (3. Oktober 2012)

moin


----------



## --bikerider-- (3. Oktober 2012)

moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. Oktober 2012)

"Moonshine Kingdom" ist ein sehr empfehlenswerter Film 

Resistance 3 ist leider auch bald schon durchgezockt 

GN8 

Morgen muss der Fürst nach fast vier Wochen mal wieder auf seinen Hochsitz in EB


----------



## wissefux (4. Oktober 2012)

moin. erhöhte luftfeuchtigkeit heuer ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. Oktober 2012)

Moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. Oktober 2012)

Gut 2-rädrig nach EB gelangt 

Heute ging kleidungsmässig kurz/kurz und es gab nur einen leichten Nieselregen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. Oktober 2012)

By Jupiter's C*ck!!! - "Spartacus Vengeance" ist jetzt lieferbar, gerade als Bluray bei Amazon bestellt


----------



## wissefux (5. Oktober 2012)

moin. tgif !


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Oktober 2012)

moin


----------



## wissefux (5. Oktober 2012)

*t*hank *g*od *i*t´s *f*riday


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Oktober 2012)

ach ja, ich vergass 

... mir kommt es vor wie Dienstag 

Und die kommende Woche wird auch wieder eine Kurze


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Oktober 2012)

Wiederum gut und halbwegs trocken 2-rädrig nach EB gelangt


----------



## Hopi (5. Oktober 2012)

was ein bääähhhh Wetter  ich hätte gerne Digital Jahreszeiten, Winter (inkl. Schnee) > Sommer > Winter >Sommer usw.


----------



## EA-Tec (5. Oktober 2012)

Mahlzeit


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Oktober 2012)

Hopi schrieb:


> ich hätte gerne Digital Jahreszeiten, Winter (inkl. Schnee) > Sommer > Winter >Sommer usw.



 Ich nehme aber nur die 1er (= Sommer)


----------



## wissefux (5. Oktober 2012)

versteh euer problem nicht : gibt doch nur sommer- und winterzeit 

bald ist aber erst mal gleitzeit angesagt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Oktober 2012)

Ich werde auf meinem Hochsitz heute auch nicht zu alt

... heute ist ja Sporttag


----------



## wissefux (5. Oktober 2012)

so, feierabend ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Oktober 2012)

wissefux schrieb:


> versteh euer problem nicht : gibt doch nur sommer- und winterzeit



Ich hoffe, dass ich in ein paar Jährchen die dunkle, kalte Jahreszeit 'eh nicht mehr hier, sondern im Süden verbringen werde, dann ist es mir mit dem Winter hier auch egal und Ihr könnt meinetwegen im Schnee ersticken   



wissefux schrieb:


> so, feierabend ...



so, sportprogramm abgeschlossen ...


----------



## wissefux (6. Oktober 2012)

südlich von uns gibts meist mehr schnee  also vorsicht bei der wahl des altersdomizils 

moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. Oktober 2012)

moin 



wissefux schrieb:


> südlich von uns gibts meist mehr schnee  also vorsicht bei der wahl des altersdomizils



Keine Sorge, in dem Süden den ich meine und wo ich gerade erst war, gibt es in der Regel wenig bis kaum Schnee


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. Oktober 2012)

PS3-mäßig versuche ich mich jetzt mal an Borderlands 2, das mein Filius gekauft hat 

... die Umstellung bei der Steuerung von von Move auf normalen Controller ist schon nicht ohne.


----------



## wissefux (6. Oktober 2012)

wahltho schrieb:


> PS3-mäßig versuche ich mich jetzt mal an Borderlands 2, das mein Filius gekauft hat
> 
> ... die Umstellung bei der Steuerung von von Move auf normalen Controller ist schon nicht ohne.



welch hartes los


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. Oktober 2012)

Ist in der Tat recht schwierig 

Ich habe mir aber noch "House of Death  - Overkill" bestellt; das funzt wieder mit Move  

Borderland 2 ist von der Grafik und vom Sound her   - Irgendwie Comic-mässig dargestellt.

By the way: Die breiten Sportler sind ja jetzt wirklich bald auf Seite 2 gelandet


----------



## wissefux (7. Oktober 2012)

moin. ich push mal die breiten sportler


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. Oktober 2012)

moin 



wissefux schrieb:


> moin. ich push mal die breiten sportler



Das war aber lieb von Dir  

... tue jeden Tag eine gute Tat!


----------



## ratte (7. Oktober 2012)

Guten Morgen. 

Trügerische Sonne. *fröstel*
Heute kann man Biken gleich mit Wellness kombinieren: Fango für lau.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. Oktober 2012)

Heute ist 'eh eine längere Runde 4-Rad-Spass angesagt, da interessieren die Aussentemperaturen & der Match im Wald nicht so sehr


----------



## ratte (7. Oktober 2012)

Die Temperaturen waren absolut in Ordnung, die Schlammpackung war stellenweise ordentlich. 
Lediglich meine Kette hat heute des Öfteren gemosert. Zum Schluss hat sich das dumme Ding noch irgendwie aus dem Käfig vom Schaltwerk befreit.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. Oktober 2012)

wahltho schrieb:


> Heute ist 'eh eine längere Runde 4-Rad-Spass angesagt,



 Done - 1x fbh-BO-fbh ob eines Familienbesuches.

Gut Nacht


----------



## wissefux (8. Oktober 2012)

moin. frisch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. Oktober 2012)

Morgääähhnn 

Das Aussenthermometer meines 4-Rads zeigte gestern Abend schon nur noch 6 Grad an.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. Oktober 2012)

War in der Tat frisch auf dem 2-Rad.

Vor des Fürsten Palais hatte es auch gekniffen und die Scheiben der Autos waren zugefroren.


----------



## EA-Tec (8. Oktober 2012)

Moin,

2,5° C um 8 - das wird 'ne "frische" Runde, heut' Abend in Hofheim.


----------



## wissefux (8. Oktober 2012)

wahltho schrieb:


> Vor des Fürsten Palais hatte es auch gekniffen und die Scheiben der Autos waren zugefroren.



 unten im tale ging es noch trocken und nicht gefroren zu.

vorrausschauender weise habe ich mir letzte woche spikes für mein source 11 besorgt 
bin mal gespannt, wie der reifenwechsel dieses mal von statten geht und ob ich dieses mal ohne  fürstliche hilfe auskomme ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. Oktober 2012)

wissefux schrieb:


> unten im tale ging es noch trocken und nicht gefroren zu.



Mehrere meiner Kollegen, unter anderem einer aus HG direkt, haben heute morgen Scheiben gekratzt.


----------



## ratte (8. Oktober 2012)

War heute kratzen angesagt?
Im Dunkeln gar nicht gesehen. Hatte aber heute auch den Luxus eines vorgewärmten Fahrzeugs.
Aber Montags Morgens sollte man den Frankfurter Flughafen echt meiden. Den Stau in der Anfahrt zur Abflugebene kann man ja noch umgehen, in dem man sich bei der Ankunft rausschmeißen lässt. Aber ewig lange Schlange an der Sicherheitskontrolle und dann machen die das Ding auch noch aus ungenannten Gründen eine nach der anderen dicht.
Und der nächste Termin ist auch wieder Montags.


----------



## ratte (8. Oktober 2012)

*brrr*
Bei den Aussichten hält sich die Motivation, morgen früh nur zwei Räder zu bewegen, auch in Grenzen.
Zumal auch noch deutliches Übergepäck zu tranportieren ist.


----------



## MoFiya (8. Oktober 2012)

Moin miteinander,
möchte mir ein gebrauchtes MTB zulegen. Soll nix großes sein, einfach ein Einsteigerteil das nicht gleich auseinander fällt, wenn ich es auch mal auf Feldwege ausführe. Cube, Focus, pipapo.
Gibts in FFM einen guten Fahrradgebrauchtmarkt bzw. könnt ihr da was empfehlen?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. Oktober 2012)

Gut 2-rädrig heimgekommen 

Borderland 2 gefällt mir immer besser - Saugoil   

... bei den ganzen coolen Spielen die in den kommenden Monaten noch rauskommen sollen, wird die dunkle, kalte Jahreszeit wirklich erträglich 

Morgen früh wird es wohl wieder etwas wärmer sein, also nicht so kalt auf dem 2-Rad 

Gute Nacht


----------



## wissefux (9. Oktober 2012)

feucht is es derzeit. daher 4 rad geschlossen ...
moin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (9. Oktober 2012)

war dann doch trocken von oben am ende der reise


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. Oktober 2012)

Moin


----------



## MoFiya (9. Oktober 2012)

MoFiya schrieb:


> Moin miteinander,
> möchte mir ein gebrauchtes MTB zulegen. Soll nix großes sein, einfach ein Einsteigerteil das nicht gleich auseinander fällt, wenn ich es auch mal auf Feldwege ausführe. Cube, Focus, pipapo.
> Gibts in FFM einen guten Fahrradgebrauchtmarkt bzw. könnt ihr da was empfehlen?



Letzter Post auf ner Seite, sucks


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. Oktober 2012)

wahltho schrieb:


> Morgen früh wird es wohl wieder etwas wärmer sein, also nicht so kalt auf dem 2-Rad



 Korrekt 



MoFiya schrieb:


> Letzter Post auf ner Seite, sucks



Hhhmm - Einen Gebrauchtfahrradmarkt kenne ich nicht, aber in dem jüngsten Fred zu dem geklauten Bike ist doch ein Flohmarkt in FFM genannt worden.

Ansonsten würde ich mal bei den Versendern, z.b. Cube & Canyon schauen. Die bieten m.E. ein sehr gutes Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis.


----------



## wissefux (9. Oktober 2012)

MoFiya schrieb:


> Letzter Post auf ner Seite, sucks



je nach einstellung der anzahl posts auf einer seite ist es immer ein anderer 

kann in deinem fall leider keine tipps geben


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. Oktober 2012)

@fux: Du hast ja bei den breiten Sportlern eine wahre Post-Flut initiiert


----------



## wissefux (9. Oktober 2012)




----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. Oktober 2012)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... bei den ganzen coolen Spielen die in den kommenden Monaten noch rauskommen sollen, wird die dunkle, kalte Jahreszeit wirklich erträglich



Habe gerade mal
1. Assassin's Creed 3
2. Doom 3
3. Hitman Absolution

bei Amazon vorbestellt


----------



## EA-Tec (9. Oktober 2012)

Moin zusammen 



wahltho schrieb:


> 3. Hitman Absolution



Sehr gute Wahl! Blood Money macht ja schon 'nen tierischen Spaß, da kann Absolution nicht weniger Spaß machen!

Hab' daheim noch 'ne XBox 360, damals wegen Forza gekauft - ist einfach *der* Fahrsimulator schlechthin... da die Playstation aber der (immer noch mit Abstand) beste Bluray-Player ist, werd' ich mir die neue mit 500GB holen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (9. Oktober 2012)

wahltho schrieb:


> Habe gerade mal
> 1. Assassin's Creed 3
> 2. Doom 3
> 3. Hitman Absolution
> ...



 wie machst du das dann zeitlich nur  alos das zocken später, nicht das bestellen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. Oktober 2012)

wissefux schrieb:


> wie machst du das dann zeitlich nur



Habe halt Abends oft Zeit, weil A. arbeiten muss


----------



## wissefux (9. Oktober 2012)

wahltho schrieb:


> Habe halt Abends oft Zeit, weil A. arbeiten muss



gilt bei mir ja mit t. eigentlich auch. nur werde ich dann oft in die arbeit mit eingespannt oder die arbeit findet zu hause im wohnzimmer statt, so daß "action" spiele gar net gehen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. Oktober 2012)

wissefux schrieb:


> nur werde ich dann oft in die arbeit mit eingespannt oder die arbeit findet zu hause im wohnzimmer statt, so daß "action" spiele gar net gehen



Ich habe mir jetzt ein +-Account geholt, damit ich die Spielstände Online speichern kann. Da kann ich dann auch mal auf der PS3 meines Filius zocken, aber auf dem Beamer mit 7.1-Sound macht es natürlich mehr Spass 

Kommendes Jahr fliegt der 'eh zu Hause 'raus und dann gibt's ein Fitness-/Zocker-Zimmer 

Aber jetzt mal etwas, was wir lange nicht hatten, nämlich ein gepflegtes

**** Bäuerchen ****

Dönerteller mit extra scharfe Kungfu-Sosse


----------



## wissefux (9. Oktober 2012)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich habe mir jetzt ein +-Account geholt ...



habs gesehn, als ich mal ne runde gt5 gezockt habe 



wahltho schrieb:


> Kommendes Jahr fliegt der 'eh zu Hause 'raus



wenn er hier mitliest, weiß er jetzt bescheid


----------



## mzaskar (9. Oktober 2012)

Aber der 7:1 Beamer kann doch gar nicht lesen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. Oktober 2012)

Ruhe auf den teuren Plätzen in der Schweiz 



wissefux schrieb:


> wenn er hier mitliest, weiß er jetzt bescheid



Das weiss er schon und ich glaube, er will es auch  

Die Tochter eines Kollegen hat mal von Ihrer Freundin erzählt, dass für diese die 18:30-Regel gelte. Mein Kollege dachte natürlich, die Freundin der Tochter müsse um 18:30 Uhr zu Hause sein - Falsch gedacht: Der Vater der Freundin hatte die Vorgabe gemacht, dass die Freundin 30 Tage Zeit hat, zu Hause auszuziehen, sobald sie 18 geworden war


----------



## Klein-Holgi (9. Oktober 2012)

wahltho schrieb:


> nämlich ein gepflegtes
> 
> **** Bäuerchen ****





endlich mal wieder

Was ist denn ein +/-Account? In dem Zusammenhang fällt mir grade ein, dass ich schon lange kein GT5 mehr gespielt habe, dabei hab ich doch jetzt sogar einen Freund im PSNetz. 
Und mein Headset ist mit der Post unterwegs oder liegt schon zu Hause? Ich hoffe Eure Tipps waren gut  Es ist dieses originale Sony Headset geworden mit dem ausziehbaren Mikrofon...da freu ich mich schon drauf


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. Oktober 2012)

Klein-Holgi schrieb:


> Was ist denn ein +/-Account?



Du kannst Dir im Playstation-Network ja ein kostenloses Account anlegen, um z.b. im Netz mit anderen zu zocken. Natürlich gibt es aber auch einen kostenpflichtigen Upgrade für 50 Euronen im Jahr mit erweiterten Features, z.b. der Möglichkeit Spielstände, etc. automatisch Online zu speichern. Ist a) ein Backup und bietet b) die Möglichkeit auf mehreren PS3s zu zocken.



Klein-Holgi schrieb:


> Es ist dieses originale Sony Headset geworden mit dem ausziehbaren Mikrofon...da freu ich mich schon drauf



Isscht cuul


----------



## Klein-Holgi (9. Oktober 2012)

aha...über alles, was Geld kostet, hab ich mich bei der PS3 noch nicht weiter schlau gemacht...bisher reichte mir mein kostenloser account.

2.: Jetzt hoffe ich ja noch viel mehr, dass der Kopfhörer heute per Post kam....freu freu...


----------



## wissefux (9. Oktober 2012)

Klein-Holgi schrieb:


> 2.: Jetzt hoffe ich ja noch viel mehr, dass der Kopfhörer heute per Post kam....freu freu...



und ? ich hoffe ja dauernd noch, dass der preis wieder fällt. war schon mal unter 90 euro bei amazon ... mal gucken, wer es länger aushält : ich ohne kopfhörer oder amazon ohne preissenkung


----------



## mzaskar (9. Oktober 2012)

Pfffffffft


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. Oktober 2012)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Pfffffffft



Ist die Luft 'raus   

Gut 2-rädrig heimgekommen.

Duschen und dann ab vor die PS3


----------



## Klein-Holgi (9. Oktober 2012)

Jepp!!! Ich hab 75 bezahlt für nen neuen mit kaputtem Karton (versandkostenfrei). Momentan läd er schon auf und sobald die nach-sandmännliche-Sendung um 19.25 vorbei ist gehört die Glotze mir...hatte so ein Teil am Samstag schon beim Media-Markt in der Hand, aber 99,95 waren mir dann zu happig...ich wusste, das es den günstiger geben muss und wenn die Gebrauchten in ebay für 65 weggehen, dann hab ich die 75 halt mal in die Hand genommen....

...dann muss ich noch die 4-seitige Bedienungsanleitung kapieren und ab gehts auf die Piste


----------



## wissefux (9. Oktober 2012)

plug and play 

wo haste gekauft ? bei 75 für neu wäre ich sofort dabei ...


----------



## MoFiya (9. Oktober 2012)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ansonsten würde ich mal bei den Versendern, z.b. Cube & Canyon schauen. Die bieten m.E. ein sehr gutes Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis.



Welchen Thread meinst du?

Budget für ein neues Rad ist leider nicht drin, hab mir erst nen Renner gekauft. Außerdem sollte es auch nicht zu teuer sein, sonst ist die Trauer nur umso größer wenns mal von der Uni weg gestohlen wird


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klein-Holgi (9. Oktober 2012)

wissefux schrieb:


> plug and play
> 
> wo haste gekauft ? bei 75 für neu wäre ich sofort dabei ...



War in ebay einer....hatte 4 Stück, sind aber alle weg mittlerweile.

http://www.ebay.de/itm/221135155572?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649

Scheinen auch innerhalb eines Tages rausgegangen zu sein, wenn man die Käufe alle ansieht 

Aber er funktioniert! Kurzer Test mit einem hoffnungslos unterlegenen Auto, aber extrem lustig das Gegacker...haha....


----------



## wissefux (9. Oktober 2012)

ich glaub, die polizei bietet auch öfters gestohlene räder, deren besitzer sich nicht finden, zum kauf an. das rad gehört dann ganz legal dem neuerwerber. ob sich da aber was gescheites findet, weiss ich nicht. ne stadtschlampe wäre aber bestimmt zu finden. mußt mal googlen ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. Oktober 2012)

MoFiya schrieb:


> Welchen Thread meinst du?



Na den hier! und dort den Verweis auf Flohmarkt in Lindleystrasse


----------



## wissefux (10. Oktober 2012)

moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. Oktober 2012)

Morsche ihr Morsche


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. Oktober 2012)

Mit etwas Glück bekomme ich in den kommenden Tagen das erste iPhone 5


----------



## wissefux (10. Oktober 2012)

meine mama hat schon eins  ist aber quasi wie "perlen vor die säue" geworfen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. Oktober 2012)

Wenn die Mama das hier liest  

Ich mach mich mal auf's 2-Rad Richtung EB


----------



## wissefux (10. Oktober 2012)

das hab ich ihr schon direkt so gesagt 

mein patensohn (16) fragte mich schon, wie ich damit klar käme, daß meine mama ein besseres iphone hat als ich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. Oktober 2012)

Gut 2-rädrig nach EB gelangt 

Heute allerdings mit 3/4-Hose und Winterhandschuhen.


----------



## EA-Tec (10. Oktober 2012)

Moin! 

Erkältung 2.0 - im Zeitalter des Internets


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. Oktober 2012)

wahltho schrieb:


> Mit etwas Glück bekomme ich in den kommenden Tagen das erste iPhone 5



Habe gerade eine SMS von VF bekommen: Die anderen beiden iPhone 5 sollen in KW42 geliefert werden.


----------



## mzaskar (10. Oktober 2012)

Ich darf wieder auf's Bike


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. Oktober 2012)

Na dann tue es auch


----------



## EA-Tec (10. Oktober 2012)

wahltho schrieb:


> Habe gerade eine SMS von VF bekommen: Die anderen beiden iPhone 5 sollen in KW42 geliefert werden.



Freu' dich nicht zu früh, so toll ist es leider nicht - der Akku hält nicht so lang wie beim 4S, und es fühlt sich bei weitem nicht so wertig an wie das 4S. 

Durch die ca. 30 g weniger Gewicht denkt man sogar dass man ein Handy ohne Akku in der Hand hat... hab' mich nach nun über 2 Wochen immer noch nicht daran gewöhnt!? 

Der größere Display war für mich das Kaufkriterium, und das ist auch der einzige wirkliche Vorteil gegenüber dem 4S.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. Oktober 2012)

Mal sehen, vllt. habe ich heute schon 1 in den Händen


----------



## MoFiya (10. Oktober 2012)

wahltho schrieb:


> Na den hier! und dort den Verweis auf Flohmarkt in Lindleystrasse



#Blind , na danke!

Kennt jemand den Flohmarkt? Bekommt man da was anständiges? 

Falls einer von Euch ne alte Mühle rumliegen hat gerne auch PM (RH 50cm, für Körpergroße 187cm)


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. Oktober 2012)

Leider


----------



## mzaskar (10. Oktober 2012)

sintflutartige Regenfälle  und am WE geht es wieder nach D-Land....


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. Oktober 2012)

Gut 2-rädrig heimgekommen bei herrlichem Herbstwetter 

Gleich geht's wieder vor die Leinwand zum Zocken


----------



## wissefux (10. Oktober 2012)

habs immerhin zu einem kurzen, erfolglosem onlinematch mit assassins geschafft ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. Oktober 2012)

Ich konnte noch gute zwei Stunden Borderlands 2 spielen


----------



## mzaskar (10. Oktober 2012)

Habe etwas für lange Winterabende geschenkt bekommen 

http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p20002_DVD-Mastering-the-Wheel-.html

gerade mal Kleinteile bestellt (Hope Nabe, DT Swiss Felge und Speichen)
 ob das klappt 

Finde es jedenfalls besser als online ballern


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. Oktober 2012)

Ich habe das Buch - Issscht cuuul 

Habe meine Laufräder früher (also schon Mitte der 90er-Jahre) alle selbst eingespeicht. Dazu habe ich aber keine Lust mehr.

Einspeichen Ist so ziemlich die einzige Arbeit, die ich dem Zweiradmechanikermeister meines Vertrauens gebe, weil ich es wirklich perfekt haben möchte. Dazu braucht man sehr viel Übung 

Ich habe sogar das Tensiometer von DT Swiss, das nutze ich beim Nachzentrieren


----------



## mzaskar (10. Oktober 2012)

ich hab DVD Alder  

naja, der Winter in den Bergen ist lang und kalt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. Oktober 2012)

Ich habe inzwischen so viele Spiele bestellt und gekauft, dass ich bis zum Frühjahr beschäftigt sein werde


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. Oktober 2012)

Schraner wurde übrigens schon im Teil 1 des Plausch-Freds diskutiert

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=4136889&postcount=45250

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=4136896&postcount=45251


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. Oktober 2012)

wahltho schrieb:


> Die anderen beiden iPhone 5 sollen in KW42 geliefert werden.



 Wir haben ja schon KW41 - Das ist also ja schon kommende Woche


----------



## mzaskar (10. Oktober 2012)

hihi

http://forum.tour-magazin.de/showth...ad-Laufradbau-laut-Schraner.-Wie-genau/page2&

auch lustig, einer sagt was und alle hacken drauf herum  und glauben alles besser zu wissen  ist also keine alleinige Eigenheit dieses Forums


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. Oktober 2012)

Das ist Mitnichten nur eine Eigenschaft dieses Forums. Es ist eine generelle Eigenschaft der Spezies Mensch 

P.S. Die hätten sich das Buch mal lieber auf DE kaufen sollen 

Gute Nacht


----------



## wissefux (11. Oktober 2012)

moin. frisch.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. Oktober 2012)

wissefux schrieb:


> moin.



 Dito



wissefux schrieb:


> frisch.



Wer hat denn etwas anderes erwartet


----------



## Hopi (11. Oktober 2012)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich habe sogar das Tensiometer von DT Swiss, das nutze ich beim Nachzentrieren



Hast Du ihn auch benutzt  

Mir war er immer zu teuer, ich muss aber auch sagen, ich habe ihn auch nie vermisst. Ich wuchte die Felge immer auf ca. 0,5 - 1mm aus, denn beim MTB ist es nicht ganz so wichtig, die meiste Unwucht liegt eh am Mantel. Beim Rennrad wäre ich da doch deutlich genauer .







mzaskar schrieb:


> Habe etwas für lange Winterabende geschenkt bekommen
> 
> http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p20002_DVD-Mastering-the-Wheel-.html
> 
> ...




Welche Nippel hast Du bestellt?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. Oktober 2012)

Hopi schrieb:


> Hast Du ihn auch benutzt



Ähhh,....



wahltho schrieb:


> Ich habe sogar das Tensiometer von DT Swiss, das nutze ich beim Nachzentrieren



Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil  



Hopi schrieb:


> Ich wuchte die Felge immer auf ca. 0,5 - 1mm aus, ...



So eine Hudelei kommt mir nicht ans Bike.

Ach ja die Nippel: Auf jeden Fall die Prolock nehmen. Die sind zwar schwieriger beim Einspeichen, aber dafür stehen die Räder deutlich länger 

Gut 2-rädrig nach EB gelangt, sehr schöne, sonnige Herbststimmung, inkl. Raureif auf den Feldern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (11. Oktober 2012)

ich kenn nur stehende nippel


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. Oktober 2012)

wissefux schrieb:


> ich kenn nur stehende nippel



Sowieso und gross müssen sie sein - Aber nur die Nippel


----------



## mzaskar (11. Oktober 2012)

Proloc DTSWISS und lange stehen ist immer gut


----------



## Hopi (11. Oktober 2012)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ach ja die Nippel: Auf jeden Fall die Prolock nehmen. Die sind zwar schwieriger beim Einspeichen, aber dafür stehen die Räder deutlich länger



Genau  und am besten gleich die DT Pro Lock hexagonal. Die sind zwar etwas teurer, aber wenn man einmal mit ihnen gearbeitet hat, will man keine andern mehr.


----------



## mzaskar (11. Oktober 2012)

Was ist da der Unterschied?

Im Moment will ich mir ein HR für das Nicolai bauen

Hope pro 2 Evo
DTSwiss ex500
DTSwiss Competition (2.0/1.8) 
DTSwiss Proloc

Wenn das geklappt hat, denke ich dann über etwas leichtes für das BMC nach  

DTSwiss 240
DTSwiss Revolution oder Aero
Stans ZR Flow


----------



## Hopi (11. Oktober 2012)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Was ist da der Unterschied?



Die Hexa haben wie der Name schon sagt, einen Sechskanntkopf. Der Vorteil, Du steckst den Nippel in einen 5,5 Steckschüssel und ersparst dir das Gefummel die Nippel in die Felgenlöcher zu bekommen. Auch dass Festziehen und Zentrieren geht deutlich schneller und einfacher.

Ich würde mir noch eine Zentrierlehre holen, von Minura gibt es eine günstige.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. Oktober 2012)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Wenn das geklappt hat, denke ich dann über etwas leichtes für das BMC nach



Da verbringe dich die Winterabende doch lieber mit Ballern 

Aber sowohl beim PS3-Ballern als auch beim Laufrad zentrieren ist eine Sache wichtig:

Abdrücken, Abdrücken, Abdrücken!!! 

... aber Nippelfummeln macht auch Spass 

Den Minoura habe ich auch. Er leistet mir schon seit 17 Jahren sehr gute Dienste. Wichtig ist auch ein qualitativ wirklich guter Nippelspanner.


----------



## mzaskar (11. Oktober 2012)

Hopi schrieb:


> Die Hexa haben wie der Name schon sagt, einen Sechskanntkopf. Der Vorteil, Du steckst den Nippel in einen 5,5 Steckschüssel und ersparst dir das Gefummel die Nippel in die Felgenlöcher zu bekommen. Auch dass Festziehen und Zentrieren geht deutlich schneller und einfacher.
> 
> Ich würde mir noch eine Zentrierlehre holen, von Minura gibt es eine günstige.



Danke werde ich mir merken  Zentrierlehre habe ich


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. Oktober 2012)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Danke werde ich mir merken



Es gibt auch sogenannte Zentrierbits, z.b. von Cyclus, die erfüllen genauso ihren Zweck. Manchmal wird es mit einer Nuss nämlich etwas eng im Loch (auf der Felgeninnenseite  ).

... jetzt postet bestimmt einer, dass es gut ist, wenn die Löcher eng sind


----------



## mzaskar (11. Oktober 2012)

Das wàre dein Part gewesen 

Ich mach es jetzt erstmal mit dem was ich hab, dann sehen wir weiter


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. Oktober 2012)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Das wäre dein Part gewesen



 Done 

Ein Zentrierbit oder der DT Swiss Nippelschrauber erleichtern die Arbeit wirklich enorm.

Ansonsten ist das nämlich eine Riesenfummelei 

... jetzt schreibt bestimmt wieder einer, dass er auf Riesenfummeleien steht


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. Oktober 2012)

Da schauen die Schweizer aber gründlich in die Röhre


----------



## mzaskar (11. Oktober 2012)

Ach, das ist nur weil Touristen nicht Autofahren können


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. Oktober 2012)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Ach, das ist nur weil Touristen nicht Autofahren können



Vorsicht - Jeder der Urlaube macht ist irgendwann/-wo Tourist


----------



## Hopi (11. Oktober 2012)

Der Zentrierbit ist wirklich ein muss, wenn man mit normalen Nippel arbeitet. Aber wie gesagt, wer einmal die Hexa genommen hat, der will keine andern mehr . Die Hersteller nehmen sie nur nicht, weil sie halt teurer sind. Aber für meine Laufräder nur das Beste


----------



## mzaskar (11. Oktober 2012)

Also nur noch Heimaturlaub


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. Oktober 2012)

Apropos: Ich glaube ich werde unsere Hütte im Luberon bald für kommendes Jahr vorbuchen


----------



## mzaskar (11. Oktober 2012)

Welche von den vielen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. Oktober 2012)

Na welche schon 

Die von diesem September natürlich 

Und das wird wohl die Telekommunikations-Hardware im kommenden Jahr sein


----------



## mzaskar (11. Oktober 2012)

nicht etwas fett


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. Oktober 2012)

Der kommt ganz bestimmt fett   

Dazu dann noch die passende Richtantenne und wir saugen rund um St. Sat die gesamte verfügbare UMTS-Bandbreite ab


----------



## mzaskar (11. Oktober 2012)

Dann sollten wir SFR vorwarnen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. Oktober 2012)

Lieber nicht


----------



## EA-Tec (11. Oktober 2012)

Mahlzeit 

Meeting Meeting Meeting ... vor lauten "meeten" komm' ich gar nicht mehr zum Arbeiten!?


_




_


----------



## mzaskar (11. Oktober 2012)

Wie du willst arbeiten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. Oktober 2012)




----------



## EA-Tec (11. Oktober 2012)

Von "wollen" kann keine Rede sein - aber irgendwann müssen auch mal die nervigsten Sachen gemacht werden... 

Aber nein - statt dessen machen wir schon im Oktober unser Jahres Kick-Off


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. Oktober 2012)

So, die schwerste Frage des Tages (abgesehen von der Mittagsessensauswahl in der Kantine):
1. Borderlands 2 weiterzocken
oder
2. Crysis 2 anfangen
oder
3. Eine Folge der zweiten Staffel von Startacus schauen


----------



## mzaskar (11. Oktober 2012)

irgendetwas mit grossem badabumm


----------



## mzaskar (11. Oktober 2012)

Nabe ist da


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. Oktober 2012)

mzaskar schrieb:


> irgendetwas mit grossem badabumm



 Genau:



wahltho schrieb:


> 1. Borderlands 2 weiterzocken



GN8


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (12. Oktober 2012)

moin.

hätte mich wahrscheinlich auch für 1. entschieden. alle anderen optionen hätten ja aktive bewegung in form von gang zur ps3 und wechsel der cd erfordert


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Oktober 2012)

Morgäääähnnnnn


----------



## EA-Tec (12. Oktober 2012)

Moin - neuer Tag, neues Glück.

Perfektes Wetter für die heute anstehende Probefahrt mit 'nem Nissan GT-R.


----------



## wissefux (12. Oktober 2012)

real oder auf der ps3 mit gt5 
in echt würd mir ne probefahrt im regen nicht wirklich spass machen. das wetter lädt allerdings förmlich zum zocken ohne schlechtes gewissen ein ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Oktober 2012)

EA-Tec schrieb:


> Perfektes Wetter für die heute anstehende Probefahrt mit 'nem Nissan GT-R.



isscht cuul


----------



## EA-Tec (12. Oktober 2012)

Real - um 12 Uhr soll's los gehen... Lust hab' ich keine, aber das Auto wurde extra aus einer anderen Niederlassung nach Frankfurt gebracht, daher muss ich den Termin wohl wahrnehmen.

Bin grad' gut gelaunt - soeben im Bikemarkt entdeckt, dass einer mein Stumpjumper in XL verkauft... da ich meins verkauft habe, weil L zu klein ist, kommt mir das seeeehr entgegen!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Oktober 2012)

Ist halt nicht das richtige Wetter für so eine Testfahrt


----------



## EA-Tec (12. Oktober 2012)

Jap, trotz Allrad wird das nicht sonderlich viel Spaß machen - ich mach' das Beste draus, bringt ja nix jetzt rumzumeckern  ich freu' mich einfach darauf, wird schon schief gehen.


----------



## Hopi (12. Oktober 2012)

EA-Tec schrieb:


> Perfektes Wetter für die heute anstehende Probefahrt mit 'nem Nissan GT-R.



Was ist denn das für eine Kiste? Wo willst Du denn da das Bike reinpacken.


----------



## EA-Tec (12. Oktober 2012)

In den Zweitwagen, ein Passat Kombi.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Oktober 2012)

So was hat man natürlich nur als Zweitwagen   

Ich könnte immer über diese ganzen SUVs einfach nur :kotz:-en -  Viel zu gross und durchweg grottenhässlich.


----------



## EA-Tec (12. Oktober 2012)

Och, so'n ML 63 AMG oder 'n X5M - hätte ich grundsätzlich nichts dagegen. 

Konnte meine Vorgesetzten jedoch nicht so recht davon überzeugen, daher bleibt wohl weiterhin der Passat mein Firmenwagen  ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Oktober 2012)

Und gleich ist es schon wieder soweit:

*Mahlzeit !!!*


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Oktober 2012)

EA-Tec schrieb:


> Och, so'n ML 63 AMG oder 'n X5M - hätte ich grundsätzlich nichts dagegen.



Die würde ich geschenkt nicht nehmen.

Fallen bei uns aber auch 'eh aus der Firmenwagenregelung raus


----------



## EA-Tec (12. Oktober 2012)

Guten Hunger!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Oktober 2012)

Nach Hamburger wäre mir jetzt, aber der steht heute leider nicht auf dem Programm


----------



## Hopi (12. Oktober 2012)

wahltho schrieb:


> So was hat man natürlich nur als Zweitwagen
> 
> Ich könnte immer über diese ganzen SUVs einfach nur :kotz:-en -  Viel zu gross und durchweg grottenhässlich.



Sei froh, dass Du nicht in FFM dauernd ins Parkhaus musst! Da würdest Du erst kotzen, wenn Du siehst wie die ganzen Flachpfeifen parken.

Es sind halt alles Ego-Krücken, aber das geilste ist immer, wie sie argumentieren, warum ein SUV heute so wichtig ist (da fragt man sich doch immer, wie konnte die nur früher leben).
Vor allem der Allrad Ist ja soooooo wichtig  Als ich noch den CR-V hatte, hat sich der 4WD glaube ich 1 oder 2 mal zugeschaltet. 

Wenn ich mir noch mal ein Auto mit Übergröße kaufe, wird es  wieder ein Van, der ist wenigstens wirklich praktisch.


----------



## mzaskar (12. Oktober 2012)

Ist doch ganz klar, das einsteigen ist sehr praktisch 

Und ich steh zu meinem SUV'chen


----------



## EA-Tec (12. Oktober 2012)

Wirklich brauchen tut 'nen SUV niemand... die Dinger schlucken mehr als ein normales Auto, Parkplätze sind nicht so einfach zu finden, und im Gelände kommst damit nicht weiter als mit 'ner normalen Allrad-Karre. 

Mir gefällt die hohe Sitzposition bei SUVs, das empfinde ich als sehr angenehm. 

Die Probefahrt ist übrigens vorbei, bin nur 'ne kleine Runde gefahren - der Verkäufer hatte mich angerufen, und mir angeboten das Ganze auf Montag zu verschieben. Da ich aber etwa 3 Min. vom Autohaus entfernt war, bin ich dennoch 'ne kleine Runde gefahren. Am Montag geht's weiter, mal gucken... der erste Eindruck ist gut, der fahrspaß-orientierte Allradantrieb hat's echt in sich, Spaß macht das Ding jedenfalls 'ne Menge.

PS: Früher hätte ich Allrad gut gebrauchen können, hab' am Alpenrand gearbeitet, und da bin ich mit meinen heck-angetriebenen Autos häufig hängen geblieben, trotz massig Winter-Fahr-Erfahrung und sehr guten Winterreifen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Oktober 2012)

Dein SUV'chen ist ja noch ok und Du kannst es in den Gegenden wo Du unterwegs bist, wenigstens tlw. auch gebrauchen   

Goil sind auch die ganzen Hausfrauen im Vortaunus, die mit den fetten Firmenwagen-SUVs Ihrer Göttergatten durch die Gegend schippern 

Aber jetzt erstmal ein herzhaftes

**** Bäuerchen !!! ****

Geschnetzeltes mit viel zu vielen Kroketten


----------



## Hopi (12. Oktober 2012)

Ich hatte letztens eine Job auf einem Umweltkongress. Wie sagte er eine Referent "Es ist schon verwunderlich wie viele Leute einen Geländewagen wollen, obwohl sie nie ins Gelände fahren" 

Ich finde es immer lustig, wenn ich jetzt Anzeigen für die Teile sehe, wo etwas von 4,x Litern pro 100km erzählt wird. Da frage ich mich immer, wie machen die das, wo doch jeder halbwegs normale Kombi zwischen 6 - 8 Litern Diesel liegt  (bei entspannter Fahrweise).

Ich vermute ja, 4,x Liter im Standgas, wenn man ihn den Berg runterschubst


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Oktober 2012)

Ich brauch' ja nur mal in die Tiefgarage schauen: X3, X5, Touareq, GLK, etc. sind die beliebtesten Modelle bei den Firmenwagen.


----------



## Hopi (12. Oktober 2012)

wahltho schrieb:


> Goil sind auch die ganzen Hausfrauen im Vortaunus, die mit den fetten Firmenwagen-SUVs Ihrer Göttergatten durch die Gegend schippern



Und dabei sind sie schon mit einem Smart überfordert.


----------



## Hopi (12. Oktober 2012)

Sage mal Fürst, bist Du in der Firma?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Oktober 2012)

Yes  - Liess sich ob 2er vermeintlich wichtiger Meetings nicht vermeiden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EA-Tec (12. Oktober 2012)

Sind nicht unbedingt die Firmen-SUVs der Gatten... die meisten Kunden von mir haben ihren Frauen SUVs gekauft bzw. geleast, da die sich damit einfach sicherer fühlen... bessere Rundumsicht, etc. 

Aber die geben sich ja nicht mit 'nem GLK oder so zufrieden, nein nein. Da muss es immer gleich ein GL sein, oder ein Range Rover


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Oktober 2012)

Hhhmm teils, teils - Die Kennzeichen häufig eher für Firmenwagen.


----------



## Hopi (12. Oktober 2012)

wahltho schrieb:


> Yes  - Liess sich ob 2er vermeintlich wichtiger Meetings nicht vermeiden.



Dann geh doch mal bitte in den Keller und zieh  den Stecker aus dem Xetra Server  ich hätte gerne etwas Panik im Markt 

Wenn dass scheiß Ding keine Richtung einschlagen will, muss man halt nachhelfen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Oktober 2012)

Der Hopi ist also immer noch unter den Zockern


----------



## Hopi (12. Oktober 2012)

wahltho schrieb:


> Der Hopi ist also immer noch unter den Zockern



Aber so etwas von


----------



## mzaskar (12. Oktober 2012)

Unter 6 schaffe ich gut, aber unter 5 da muss ich schauen wer mich, oder besser meinen Wagen, schiebt. 

Für Bewegung am Markt sorgen doch die Analysten mit ihren qualifizierten Aussagen


----------



## Hopi (12. Oktober 2012)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Für Bewegung am Markt sorgen doch die Analysten mit ihren qualifizierten Aussagen



Hör mir mit die Vollpfosten auf, wenn ich einige von denen lesen, die von DAX 10000 reden, bekomme ich das kotzen. Wenn der DAX auf 10000 steigt wandere ich aus, ich will dann nicht mehr in dem Land leben, wenn die Blase 
platzt. Ist ja schlimmer als zur Zeit des Neuen Marktes. Obwohl, ich sagen muss, vorhin habe ich mich echt geärgert, meine Software AG fiel, weil die Nullen von Cheuvreux sie auf underperform gesetzt haben. Um 12:30 kucke ich so aus dem Augenwinkel auf den Monitor und glaube ich spinne, da waren sie plötzlich von 26,70 bei 28,xx und nun stehen wir bei 30,xx. So viel zu den Analysten


----------



## wissefux (12. Oktober 2012)

mir würde ja ein x6 gefallen. total unnütz, aber herrlich martiale optik 

das suv´chen vom mzaskar hätte mir auch gefallen, nur kam der leider ein 3/4 jahr zu spät auf den markt


----------



## Hopi (12. Oktober 2012)

als mir gefällt der Yeti überhaupt nicht, sieht aus wie der erste CR-V. Aber der neue wird ganz nett.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Oktober 2012)

Wir brauchen mehr Leute wie den Hopi 

Ist wie beim guten-alten Rein-Raus-Spiel: Bewegung ist Alles 

So: Ein Meeting noch und dann heimwärts - Bis Später!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (12. Oktober 2012)

Wichtiger ist ja das er mir gefällt  

Ich glaube nach dem yeti setze ich auf ÖPNV und ein GA ticket für die Schweiz  in ein paar Jahre reguliert sich der Markt über den Benzinpreis.

Stefan


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Oktober 2012)

mzaskar schrieb:


> in ein paar Jahre reguliert sich der Markt über den Benzinpreis.



 Mein Reden: Liter Sprit 5 Euronen und die Autobahn ist wieder frei


----------



## wissefux (13. Oktober 2012)

moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Oktober 2012)

Tach auch


----------



## mzaskar (13. Oktober 2012)

Mal schauen ob ich den http://www.conrad.ch/ce/de/product/...lber-fuer-alle-iPads-Tablets-oder-Smartphones im lokalen Geschäft bekomme


----------



## EA-Tec (13. Oktober 2012)

Moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Oktober 2012)

Tipp beim Kauf von Spielen 18+: Im Ausland bestellen, z.b. bei Ebay, dann entfällt der Stress mit der eigenhändigen Annahme 

Ebay Inland klappt auch besser, weil man dann nur eine Kopie des Personalausweises vorab per Mail schicken muss und das Spiel dann normal versendet wird


----------



## EA-Tec (13. Oktober 2012)

Oder gleich bei gamesonly.at bestellen. Bissl teurer, dafuer Expressversand und komplett unzensierte Spiele. Gibt ja paar FSK18 Games, wo dann trotzdem ein Feature fehlt.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Oktober 2012)

.at klngt aber eben nach Ausland


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EA-Tec (13. Oktober 2012)

Ist's auch, aber innerhalb von 24 Std. hast du jedes Spiel bei Dir - ich kauf' nur noch dort meine Spiele... 

Wenn jemand ein rares Spiel hat, dann sind's die Jungs von GamesOnly.

War grad ne Runde durch den Frankfurter Stadtwald unterwegs... nach ca. 2 Jahren mal wieder zum Canyon 26" Hardtail gegriffen... meine Güte, da sitzt man echt wie auf 'ner Rennkiste drauf


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Oktober 2012)

Danke für den Tipp 

Gute Nacht


----------



## wissefux (14. Oktober 2012)

moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. Oktober 2012)

moin moin


----------



## EA-Tec (14. Oktober 2012)

Moin

Gestern Abend Taken 2 angeguckt - gar nicht übel, für 'ne Fortsetzung.


----------



## --bikerider-- (14. Oktober 2012)

Moin!

heute waren es sehr nasse, dennoch sehr schöne 40km mit gut 1000hm durch den Taunus!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (14. Oktober 2012)

Go Felix


----------



## ratte (14. Oktober 2012)

Frei nach dem Motto: Red Bull verleiht Flüüügel. 
Monoflügel in Tropfenform.


----------



## mzaskar (14. Oktober 2012)

Oder macht ein dicken Kopp


----------



## mzaskar (14. Oktober 2012)

Btw. Heute erste kleine Bikerunde seit 18.08.2012 

Immerhin eine Stunde durch den heimischen Wald


----------



## ratte (14. Oktober 2012)

Freut mich zu hören.
Der Flügel ist also wieder belastbar.


----------



## mzaskar (14. Oktober 2012)

naja, WAB tauglich mit leichten Traileinlagen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. Oktober 2012)

Na wird doch wieder 

Gute Nacht


----------



## wissefux (15. Oktober 2012)

moin.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. Oktober 2012)

Guten Morgen Ihr Lieben


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. Oktober 2012)

Gut und trocken 2-rädrig nach EB gelangt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EA-Tec (15. Oktober 2012)

Moin! 

Ist jemand von euch schon mal ein Bionicon Bike gefahren, oder besitzt sogar eins? Geht mir um das Alva 180 Air, welches ich relativ günstig bekommen könnte.

Es ist zwar potthässlich, aber die 180 mm Federweg bei dennoch guten Uphill-Eigenschaften reizen mich schon ziemlich!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. Oktober 2012)

Hier gab es vor ein paar Jahren mal Jemanden, der ein Bionicon, ich meine ein Edison, hatte. Ich glaube er war recht zufrieden damit. Ich habe nur gehört, dass es gelegentlich Probleme mit der Hydraulik gab und die Dinger sich selbst verstellt haben.


----------



## EA-Tec (15. Oktober 2012)

Ok, perfekt - so 'ne verstellte Hydraulik ist für mich Nichtschrauber natürlich genau das Richtige  

Hab' früher nur 4 km vom Tegernsee entfernt mein Büro gehabt... da wäre so 'nen Bionicon 'ne feine Sache gewesen - jetzt sind's über 450 km, das Interesse am Bike ist weiterhin da.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. Oktober 2012)

Das Konzept finde ich gut, ist halt aber auch viel Technik, die wiederum hat fehleranfällig sein kann.


----------



## EA-Tec (15. Oktober 2012)

Ich hab' mich jetzt mal dagegen entschieden... wäre ich noch so nah am Tegernsee, keine Frage. Aber bei der Entfernung ist mir das zu blöd, notfalls das Bike durch die Gegend zu senden.

Derzeit tendiere ich zwischen 'nem Stumpjumper 29" XL und 'nem YT Wicked 160 - mal sehen, morgen weiß ich mehr.
Stumpi weil ich eins hab bzw. hatte, jedoch in L und es mir eine Nr. zu klein war. Das YT Wicked fasziniert mich weil es meiner Meinung nach ein schönes Enduro ist, mit relativ guten Uphill-Eigenschaften.


----------



## Hopi (15. Oktober 2012)

EA-Tec schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Ist jemand von euch schon mal ein Bionicon Bike gefahren, oder besitzt sogar eins? Geht mir um das Alva 180 Air, welches ich relativ günstig bekommen könnte.
> 
> Es ist zwar potthässlich, aber die 180 mm Federweg bei dennoch guten Uphill-Eigenschaften reizen mich schon ziemlich!



Ich habe mal ein Golden Willow testen dürfen, also selbst für ein CC Bike war das schon sehr beeindruckend. Ich denke, so richtig wird man es erst bei einem Bike mit 180mm merken.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. Oktober 2012)

Auch wieder gut und trocken 2-rädrig heimgekommen 

GN8


----------



## EA-Tec (15. Oktober 2012)

'N Abend, die Herrschaften!

Ganz schön kalt heut' gewesen, ein ekliger Wind ging heute den ganzen Tag. 

Morgen wird ein YT Wicked 160 getestet, sofern es die YT Jungs im Haus haben - kam heut' leider nicht dazu, dort anzurufen.


----------



## wissefux (16. Oktober 2012)

moin. ab in die herbstliche frische ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (16. Oktober 2012)

gut, trocken und weniger fröstelnd als gedacht 2 rädrig angekommen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. Oktober 2012)

Morgäääähnnnn


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. Oktober 2012)

Stimmt es war ein paar Grad wärmer als vorhergesagt.

Heute ist ein ereignisreicher Tag:
1. Der kleine Joe hat sein grosses Date bei Tierarzt
2. 2 iPhone 5 sollen heute ankommen
3. Das 4-rädrige Spassgefährt des Fürsten geht nach zwei Jahren mal wieder in die Wartung.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. Oktober 2012)

... und schon eine gute Tat getan und einer Kollegin das iPad aus dem Wartungszustand geholt


----------



## wissefux (16. Oktober 2012)

Heute ist ein ereignisreicher Tag:

1. die wasserdichten socken liegen in der packstation


----------



## wissefux (16. Oktober 2012)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... und schon eine gute Tat getan und einer Kollegin das iPad aus dem Wartungszustand geholt



ich warte noch, ob es bald ein ipad mini geben wird ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. Oktober 2012)

**** Bäuerchen !!! ****

Spaghetti Frutti di Mare & 2 Beilagensalate


----------



## EA-Tec (16. Oktober 2012)

2 gleich? 

Mahlzeit!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. Oktober 2012)

1 x Filius, 1 x ich

... die Bestellung des 3. für die Gattin ist noch in der Mache 

Die 2 IPhones sind angekommen, nur die neuen Nano-SIM-Karten noch nicht, also wird heute Abend evtl. zur Schere gegriffen


----------



## EA-Tec (16. Oktober 2012)

Und zur Feile, bitte - die neuen SIM sind naemlich auch ein kleines Stueck duenner. 

Lass es lieber sein, warte auf die Karten. 

Mein neues "altes" Stumpi hab ich heut abgeholt. Freue mich schon riesig auf die erste Ausfahrt mit dem XL Bike morgen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. Oktober 2012)

EA-Tec schrieb:


> Und zur Feile, bitte - die neuen SIM sind naemlich auch ein kleines Stueck duenner.



Feile ist nicht immer erforderlich, mein Filius hat es ausprobiert. Er konnte aber nicht auf den Papa warten und hat seine SIM-Karte bei Zuschneiden gefreckt 

Jetzt muss er halt auf die neue echte Nano-SIM-Karte warten, die aber bereits unterwegs ist 

Joe hat die Enteierung auch gut überstanden 

... und das vierrädrige Spassgerät ist zur Wartung abgegeben.


----------



## EA-Tec (16. Oktober 2012)

Also in's iPhone passt so 'ne "umgebaute" Sim ohne Gewalt definitiv nicht rein, die ist zu dick. 

An das fehlende Gewicht, verglichen mit dem 4S, habe ich mich immer noch nicht gewöhnt... das 5er wirkt regelrecht billig.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. Oktober 2012)

EA-Tec schrieb:


> Also in's iPhone passt so 'ne "umgebaute" Sim ohne Gewalt definitiv nicht rein, die ist zu dick.



Sorry, aber ich habe hier den Beweis vor mir liegen. Die zurechtgeschnittene alte VF-SIM meines Filius passt von der Stärke ohne jegliches "Abfeilen" definitiv in das neue I5. Da klemmt nichts. Ich habe es selbst ausprobiert. Wenn man googelt, mussten auch nicht alle feilen. Scheint von der SIM abhängig zu sein.

Mein Filius hat halt nur eine stumpfe Schere verwendet und dadurch den Chip gekillt.

Beim Umstieg auf das I4 hatte ich eine Micro-SIM-Stanze gekauft und mehrere alte Mini-SIMs problemlos auf das Micro-SIM-Format gebracht. Damals blieb aber auch noch mehr Plastik übrig.

Beim Zuschneiden auf das Nano-SIM-Format bleibt halt gar kein Plastik übrig, resp. man muss sogar Teile der Kontakte abschneiden.

Ich hatte jetzt eine Nano-SIM-Stanze gekauft, aber die wurde noch nicht geliefert.

Bzgl. des Look & Feelings hast Du recht, dass es etwas "anders" als das alte I4 ist. Mein Filius ist trotzdem begeistert.

Gute Nacht


----------



## EA-Tec (16. Oktober 2012)

Bei unseren 2 Vodafone-Karten hat's nicht hingehauen, die waren zu dick - bei der einen hab' ich mit der Feile nachgeholfen, aber so richtiges Vertrauen hatte ich dennoch nicht. 
Die Micro-SIMs hab' ich damals auch selber gebaut, einfach 'ne Schablone ausgedruckt und nach dem Muster der Schablone ausgeschnitten. Hat hervorragend funktioniert. 

Das 5er erinnert mich immer an die Handies von früher, wenn man sie aus der Packung nahm - ohne Akku! Die waren ja auch ziemlich leicht... so fühlt sich das aktuelle iPhone auch an, irgendwie seltsam  

Mein privates Gerät verursacht seltsamerweise auch ständig Abstürze, speziell Tapatalk und Xing beenden sich häufig von allein. Bei den iPads und beim geschäftlichen läuft's hervorragend.


----------



## wissefux (16. Oktober 2012)

also meine mum hat ja das 5 er. aber so vom hocker gehauen hats mich jetzt auch nicht. leichter find ich schon ok, aber das alte fühlte sich einfach wertiger an. dazu kommt noch das viele silber beim weißen. da ist das alte ganz weiße definitiv schicker ...
vom 4s würde ich nicht wechseln, bei meinem 4er kommt man aber schon ob einiger nettigkeiten wie facetime ohne wlan in versuchung ...

gn8


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. Oktober 2012)

So - Damit mein Filius sein I5 zumindest mal in Betrieb nehmen kann, habe ich ihm gerade eine meiner alten Micro-SIM-Datenkarten von Vodafone (VF) auf Nano-SIM-Format gestutzt.

Ohne Schablone mit einer scharfen Schere vorgeschnitten und dann mit der Nagelfeile in die finale Form gebracht. Hier war ebenfalls keine Reduzierung der Dicke der Karte erforderlich. Die Karte passte ohne zu klemmen ins Gerät 

... mit Gefühl geht eben alles


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EA-Tec (16. Oktober 2012)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... mit Gefühl geht eben alles



In diesem Sinne - gute Nacht!


----------



## wissefux (17. Oktober 2012)

moin moin.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. Oktober 2012)

moin moin moin.


----------



## EA-Tec (17. Oktober 2012)

Moin.

War vorhin schon in FFM, unfassbar was mal wieder auf den Straßen los ist - dachte die Lage entspannt sich, Ferien sei Dank. Aber Pustekuchen...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. Oktober 2012)

Sehr schöne 2-Rad-Tour nach EB ohne Staus 

Ein herrlicher Sonnenaufgang:


----------



## Hopi (17. Oktober 2012)

EA-Tec schrieb:


> Moin.
> 
> War vorhin schon in FFM, unfassbar was mal wieder auf den Straßen los ist - dachte die Lage entspannt sich, Ferien sei Dank. Aber Pustekuchen...



Baustellen, Deppen, usw. such dir was aus 


Das geilste hatte ich eben im Parkhaus, da hält doch tatsächlich so ein Flachkopf in seinem Volvo SUV neben mir, und fragt ob er meinen Parkplatz haben kann. Mein Octavia würde doch auch gut in einen kleineren passen. 

Ich habe es mit einem einfachen NÖ beantwortet. Wenn ich bis heute noch nicht ganz sicher war, ob Leute in den Teilen Vollpfosten sind, so bin ich mir jetzt ganz sicher, dass sie es sind.


----------



## wissefux (17. Oktober 2012)

auch net schlecht, hopi 

so, die winterschlappen sind schon mal drauf, jetzt kann der goldene herbst mit +20 grad kommen


----------



## EA-Tec (17. Oktober 2012)

Hopi schrieb:


> Baustellen, Deppen, usw. such dir was aus



Alles auf einmal - wenn schon, denn schon 

Das Wetter heut' ist echt seltsam... bisher noch keine Spur vom goldenen Herbst.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. Oktober 2012)

Ich bin gut 2-rädrig heimgekommen 

Konnte es natürlich nicht lassen und habe mein iPhone 5 heute schon in Betrieb genommen. Vodafone-SIM wiederum ohne Probleme manuell auf Nano-Format gebracht.

Das 4-rädrige Spassgefährt ist auch aus der Inspektion, inkl. TÜV zurück. Hat jetzt auch die Winterräder drauf, also ist jetzt eigentlich wieder Vmax 270 angesagt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EA-Tec (17. Oktober 2012)

wahltho schrieb:


> Vodafone-SIM wiederum ohne Probleme manuell auf Nano-Format gebracht.



Jaja, ist schon Recht 

Heute die erste Runde mit dem XL Stumpi gedreht; Fazit: Wie für mich gemacht! Genau die richtige Größe, das Ding passt wie angegossen!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. Oktober 2012)

Gute Nacht


----------



## wissefux (18. Oktober 2012)

guten morgen heute morgen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. Oktober 2012)

wissefux schrieb:


> guten morgen heute morgen



 Dito


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. Oktober 2012)

Wiederum sehr schön 2-rädrig nach EB gelangt


----------



## EA-Tec (18. Oktober 2012)

Moin Moin,

heut' Abend werden die Hofheim Trails unsicher gemacht.

Wird' ein schöner Tag heute!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. Oktober 2012)

Heut' Abend wird Friendship Gulag unsicher gemacht, um endlich W4R-D3N wegzublasen 

... vorher muss ich aber noch kurz in Bloodshot Stronghold vorbeischauen, um ausreichend Raketen einzukaufen


----------



## EA-Tec (18. Oktober 2012)

da hat jemand aber richtig Gefallen an Borderlands 2 gefunden!


----------



## wissefux (18. Oktober 2012)

wird langsam zeit, daß sich der fürst mal mit der welt der assassinen beschäftigt  bald kommt das neue


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. Oktober 2012)

Da gibt es ja auch eine FSK18 Uncut Version


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. Oktober 2012)

Sylvia Kristel ist tot


----------



## wissefux (18. Oktober 2012)

heldin deiner jugend


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. Oktober 2012)

Eher Objekt der Begierde in den fe*chten Träumen meiner Jugend


----------



## EA-Tec (18. Oktober 2012)

wahltho schrieb:


> Eher Objekt der Begierde in den fe*chten Träumen meiner Jugend



Spitzenkommentar, erstklassig!


----------



## wissefux (18. Oktober 2012)

ich wollte dem fürsten ja nicht zu nahe treten und habe es etwas jugendfreier formuliert


----------



## ratte (18. Oktober 2012)

Ohje, ich musste erstmal nachschauen, wer die gute Dame überhaupt ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (18. Oktober 2012)

Frag Hopi


----------



## ratte (18. Oktober 2012)

Der Name sagt ihm nix. 
Ich hoffe, ich muss mir jetzt keine Sorgen machen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. Oktober 2012)

wahltho schrieb:


> .. , um endlich W4R-D3N wegzublasen



 Done


----------



## wissefux (18. Oktober 2012)

ratte schrieb:


> Der Name sagt ihm nix.



der reale name der dame hat mir auch rein gar nix gesagt  den filmnamen sollte man(n) schon kennen 

so, wieder ne lustige runde "nachtrevue spezial" im jazzkeller erlebt 
ab in die heia jetzt ...


----------



## wissefux (19. Oktober 2012)

moin am halben frei-tag ...


----------



## Hopi (19. Oktober 2012)

wissefux schrieb:


> der reale name der dame hat mir auch rein gar nix gesagt  den filmnamen sollte man(n) schon kennen
> 
> so, wieder ne lustige runde "nachtrevue spezial" im jazzkeller erlebt
> ab in die heia jetzt ...




Der Name (vom Film) schon, aber nie einen gesehen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. Oktober 2012)

Tach


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. Oktober 2012)

wahltho schrieb:


> Tach



... ich meine natürlich auch


----------



## EA-Tec (19. Oktober 2012)

Moin Moin!

TGIF


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (19. Oktober 2012)

Hopi schrieb:


> Der Name (vom Film) schon, aber nie einen gesehen.



ich hab nur ausschnitte gesehen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. Oktober 2012)

wissefux schrieb:


> ich hab nur ausschnitte gesehen



... mach' ich bei echten Hoppelwestern normalerweise auch so, in dem Fall habe ich aber sogar mal den kompletten Film gesehen  

... ich habe sogar das Buch gelesen, steht glaube ich bei uns sogar noch im Bücherregal


----------



## wissefux (19. Oktober 2012)

so, endlich frei-zeit. dazu geiles wetter. spätetens um zweie werd ich mal den hohen taunus besuchen. war lang schon nicht mehr da ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. Oktober 2012)

Viel Spass


----------



## mzaskar (19. Oktober 2012)

Hopi schrieb:


> Der Name (vom Film) schon, aber nie einen gesehen.



Isch klar


----------



## wissefux (19. Oktober 2012)

leider geil da draussen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. Oktober 2012)

Bei mir war noch Zirkeltraining & Galileo unter dem strengen Regiment von Ausbilderin A. angesagt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. Oktober 2012)

Moin.


----------



## wissefux (20. Oktober 2012)

moin. ein weiterer goldener herbsttag wartet ...


----------



## EA-Tec (20. Oktober 2012)

Moin, Taunustrails ich komme! 

Was fuer ein Traumtag!


----------



## ratte (20. Oktober 2012)

Wenn Hopi sein Speichen-Mikado beendet hat, werden wir uns auch aufmachen. 
Allerdings nicht ohne vorher noch einen kleinen Umweg über Kronberg zu machen. Hoffentlich wird es nicht wieder so teuer.


----------



## Hopi (20. Oktober 2012)

ratte schrieb:


> Allerdings nicht ohne vorher noch einen kleinen Umweg über Kronberg zu machen. Hoffentlich wird es nicht wieder so teuer.




Und es wurde teuer  aber dafür sehen meine neuen Schuhe auch richtig toll aus


----------



## EA-Tec (20. Oktober 2012)

War super heute -  morgen gibt es die Fortsetzung. 

Falls ihr zwei ohne Helm im Umkreis Wirtshaus Gundelhard gesehen habt, das waren wir. Hatten beide unseren Helm vergessen


----------



## mzaskar (20. Oktober 2012)

Hopi schrieb:


> Und es wurde teuer  aber dafür sehen meine neuen Schuhe auch richtig toll aus



Bilder will ich sehen  

Achja, muss mein Speichenmikado auch noch entwirren


----------



## Hopi (20. Oktober 2012)

sehr cool und sau günstig.



Ne EA, wir waren Fuchstanz>Altkönig>Victoria


----------



## ratte (20. Oktober 2012)

Die Schuhgeschichte:
Im Bikeladen, kurz vor der geplanten Tour.
"Sag mal, hast Du eigentlich Deine Bikeschuhe eingepackt?"
"Oh, nee. Hmm, die ich anhabe gehen eigentlich auch. Oder besser, ich kauf mir gerade eine paar neue."
Ich sag Euch, das war unter Garantie Taktik.  
Aber die Tour war schön und der Taunus zeigt sich gerade von einer traumhaften Seite.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopi (20. Oktober 2012)

ratte schrieb:


> Ich sag Euch, das war unter Garantie Taktik.



Niemals


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. Oktober 2012)




----------



## wissefux (20. Oktober 2012)

also ich glaub dem hopi, so ein paar schuhe kann man doch echt mal vergessen, wenn man biken gehen will


----------



## mzaskar (20. Oktober 2012)

ratte schrieb:


> Die Schuhgeschichte:
> 
> Ich sag Euch, das war unter Garantie Taktik.



Bestimmt nicht, der Hopi doch nicht


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. Oktober 2012)

Ganz fettes

**** Bäuerchen !!! ****

Verspätete Geburtstagsfeier im Kreise der Familie im Lucullus in K'stein.

Gute Nacht


----------



## wissefux (21. Oktober 2012)

moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. Oktober 2012)

moin moin


----------



## EA-Tec (21. Oktober 2012)

Moin

Fux, sooo frueh wach??


----------



## Hopi (21. Oktober 2012)

Was ein Morgen  um 8:00 schon eine Runde Eishockey und jetzt packen wir gleich den Wohnwagen ein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ratte (21. Oktober 2012)

So, Wohnwagen ist winterfest.

Bei uns im Garten muss man gerade Platzkarten ziehen. 
Ein Starenschwarm macht sich über das Fallobst her und badet im Bach.


----------



## wissefux (21. Oktober 2012)

EA-Tec schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> Fux, sooo frueh wach??



was heißt hier früh  ist doch viel später als sonst üblich 

herrliche nebellandschaften bei sonnenaufgang boten sich mir. leider nur aus dem auto heraus und ohne camera


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. Oktober 2012)

Heute Abend ist der Iggi vorbeigekommen und es wurde zumindest kurz geplauscht 

Der Fürst hat beschlossen, demnächst mal wieder ein Plauscher-Event in seinen heiligen Hallen zu veranstalten


----------



## wissefux (21. Oktober 2012)

wahltho schrieb:


> Der Fürst hat beschlossen, demnächst mal wieder ein Plauscher-Event in seinen heiligen Hallen zu veranstalten


----------



## mzaskar (21. Oktober 2012)

Das A-Team - extended cut ..... Grosses Badabummm


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. Oktober 2012)

Aber ganz Großes


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. Oktober 2012)

"The Cold Light auf Day" ist auch empfehlenswert; eine ziemlich große Produktion von Autoschrott mitten in Madrid.

Gute Nacht


----------



## mzaskar (21. Oktober 2012)

natürliche Schönheiten beim Sonnenbaden 









Das will ich auch bald wieder machen


----------



## wissefux (22. Oktober 2012)

moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. Oktober 2012)

moin moin.


----------



## EA-Tec (22. Oktober 2012)

Moin!
Ich krieg' ja fast 'n schlechtes Gewissen, wenn ich sehe wann der Fux wach ist  

Guten Start in die neue Wochen allen!


----------



## Hopi (22. Oktober 2012)

EA-Tec schrieb:


> Moin!
> Ich krieg' ja fast 'n schlechtes Gewissen, wenn ich sehe wann der Fux wach ist
> 
> Guten Start in die neue Wochen allen!



Das ist bestimmt eine automatisch erstellte Massage , der liegt bestimmt noch im Bett und schläft


----------



## wissefux (22. Oktober 2012)

Hopi schrieb:


> Das ist bestimmt eine automatisch erstellte Massage , der liegt bestimmt noch im Bett und schläft



mist, erwischt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. Oktober 2012)

Sehr schön 2-rädrig nach EB gelangt


----------



## mzaskar (22. Oktober 2012)

Heute Bikepause, gestern 3 Stunden biken, mit ein paar wurzeligen Trails, hat Spuren hinterlassen. Meine Schulter hat sich beschwert


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. Oktober 2012)

Geht nicht diese Betrügerveranstaltung namens "Winterpokal" bald wieder los?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (22. Oktober 2012)

müßte mit der zeitumstellung wieder beginnen ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. Oktober 2012)

Gut 2-rädrig heimgekommen 

... und Wilhelm wäre auch zur Strecke gebracht


----------



## mzaskar (22. Oktober 2012)

Juhu WP geht los


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. Oktober 2012)

Sind eh alles Betrüger und Schummler


----------



## mzaskar (22. Oktober 2012)

Jetzt bin ich aber gekränkt


----------



## Hopi (22. Oktober 2012)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Jetzt bin ich aber gekränkt



wo er Recht hat, hat er Recht


----------



## mzaskar (22. Oktober 2012)

pah


----------



## wissefux (23. Oktober 2012)

moin. milde temperaturen heuer


----------



## wissefux (23. Oktober 2012)

gut 2 rädrig in den iph gekommen ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. Oktober 2012)

moin, moin


----------



## EA-Tec (23. Oktober 2012)

Moin.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. Oktober 2012)

wissefux schrieb:


> moin. milde temperaturen heuer



 In der Tat

... gut 2-rädrig nach EB gelangt.


----------



## wissefux (23. Oktober 2012)

nur etwas nebulös da draußen , wie ich jetzt im hellen erst sehen kann, da es sich um hochnebel handelt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. Oktober 2012)

Aber nicht so nebulös wie gestern, da hatte ich die ersten Stunden 0-Sicht auf meinem Hochsitz in EB.


----------



## wissefux (23. Oktober 2012)

na endlich : der store ist down


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. Oktober 2012)

In den kommenden Tagen wird auch das Eifon5 für A. ankommen 

Mein 4s habe ich gestern schon vertickert


----------



## wissefux (23. Oktober 2012)

apple tv ist


----------



## wissefux (23. Oktober 2012)

ipad mini 

schade nur, daß es auf stand von ipad2 ist, während das ipad schon in die 4. generation wechselt. warum nicht gleich auf ipad4 niveau 

dennoch günstiger und vor allem kleiner. hab ja noch ein paar wochen zeit zum überlegen. eines ist aber klar : wenn, dann weiß


----------



## wissefux (23. Oktober 2012)

beim genaueren betrachten der specs ist nur der chip und das display beim ipad 4 deutlich besser ...
eine frage stellt sich mir noch : wie mach ich aus ner vorhandenen micro sim ne nano sim ? ans schnippeln trau ich mich nicht ran ... tauscht der t-com shop sowas um oder muss man die extra neu kaufen ?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. Oktober 2012)

Ich hab' 'ne Stanze 

Schnibbeln ist aber bei Micro auf Nano auch kein Problem.

Ersatz-SIMs kann Dir kein Shop geben, die muss T-com Dir zuschicken.


----------



## wissefux (23. Oktober 2012)

korrigiere : ist sogar noch ne normale sim, aber zum rausbrechen auf micro 

stanze hört sich zumindest besser an als schnippeln ...

16, 32 oder gar 64 ? wieviel macht man später tatsächlich mit dem ipad ? hmmmm ....


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. Oktober 2012)

Ich nehm' grundsätzlich immer 64GB, weil ich auf allen iOS-Geräten meine komplette Musiksammlung haben möchte.

Schnibbeln ist wie gesagt kein Problem: Grob mit einer scharfen Schere ausschneiden und dann auf exaktes Nano-Format mit Nagelfeile bringen. Habe ich jetzt schon mehrfach durchexerziert.

Morgen ist A. Micro-SIM dran, denn morgen bekommt A. wohl Ihr iPhone 5 

Weiss finde ich voll schwuchtelig.


----------



## wissefux (23. Oktober 2012)

unsere bude wird immer weisser  jetzt gibt es bald zwei weisse aquarien. auch mein 2. ps3 controller ist weiss. ich finde es einfach schöner und edler. pink wäre für mich schwuchtelig


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. Oktober 2012)

Naja, hängt vllt. damit zusammen, dass Deine bessere Hälfte Humaningenieurin ist  

Trägt sie für Dich auch einen weissen Kittel


----------



## wissefux (23. Oktober 2012)

nö, für mich trägt sie gar nix


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. Oktober 2012)

Na ich meinte ja, bevor sie gar nichts trägt


----------



## EA-Tec (24. Oktober 2012)

wissefux schrieb:


> 16, 32 oder gar 64 ? wieviel macht man später tatsächlich mit dem ipad ? hmmmm ....



Das kommt ganz drauf an. Ich hab sowohl bei den iPhones als auch beim iPad nur die 16GB Versionen, wobei ich noch nie mehr als 4GB belegt habe. Fotos werden automatisch ueber iCloud gesichert, Musik wird daheim ueber den Server gestreamt, in den Autos ist jeweils eine Festplatte verbaut, auf welchen sich die Musik befindet. Wenn ich neue Musik importiere mache ich das entweder ueber einen USB Stick, oder ueber eine SD Card. Zusaetzlich wird daheim alles bei der ersten WiFi Verbindung im Fileserver gesichert, d.h. der Server erkennt sobald sich ein neues Geraet im selben WiFi Netz befindet. Fuer ausreichend Datensicherheit und mobilen Musik und Bildgenuss ist somit selbst mit den 16GB mehr als gesorgt.

Ipad 3: "Nur" der Display besser? Das ist m.M.n. DER ausschlaggebende Grund fuer ein iPad 3 - das 2er kann nichts besser/schneller als das 1er, erst das 3er ist eine wirkliche Innovation. Ich schreibe gerade vom 3er, und gleich wird noch ein Film ueber die Lovefilm App gestreamt, in feinster Full HD Aufloesung. 

Morgen geht es in die alte Heimat Oberbayern, einen Lieferanten besuchen - den unbekannten CPU Hersteller mit dem blauen Logo  das wirklich Schoene jedoch ist, dass ich Abends die Trails am Schliersee unsicher machen werde, und gleich die gestern erworbene Hope 4 LED testen kann! 

Gute Nacht!


----------



## wissefux (24. Oktober 2012)

moin


----------



## wissefux (24. Oktober 2012)

etwas frischer geworden, dennoch gut 2 rädrig angekommen ...

tja, wer die wahl hat ...

also eigentlich denke ich, daß 16 gb reichen müßten. bilder und musik sind eh auf dem mac. musik ist nicht viel und für bilder würden die 64 gb auch nie ausreichen ...

mein iphone 4 hat 32 gb, davon sind noch 10 gb frei. liegt wohl auch mit daran, daß es häufiger zum knipsen genommen wird und daher schon 1000 bilder drauf sind. mit nem ipad werde ich wohl kaum knipsen, erscheint mir zu unpraktisch und die kamera ist ja auch nicht besser als im iphone 4 ...

musik hab ich meine ganze sammlung drauf : 485 titel. ab und an kommt mal einer dazu, aber das hält sich wirklich in grenzen.

ich könnte mir höchstens vorstellen, daß die 16 gb durch nette spiele apps schnell erschöpft sein könnten. von daher leichte tendenz zu 32 gb.
auf jeden fall aber die cellular version, da ja auch unterwegs genutzt werden soll. und dafür ist das ipad mini sicher besser geeignet als das normale ipad ... und nicht jedes urlaubsdomiziel bietet wlan an.

wobei am ende sicher 90 % oder mehr couchsurfing sein dürften. dafür dürfte die größe des mini aber auch voll ok sein.

erst mal das dingen in die hand nehmen, dann schaun mer mal


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. Oktober 2012)

Moin Moin.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. Oktober 2012)

Heute schön bis kurz vor Acht ausgepennt und dann angenehm 2-rädrig nach EB gelangt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. Oktober 2012)

Für A.


----------



## wissefux (24. Oktober 2012)

normalerweise gilt ja : ladies first und nicht fürst first


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. Oktober 2012)

Nix da: In solchen Fällen denkt der brave Mann zuerst an sich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. Oktober 2012)

Ich glaube ich werde testweise mal ein iPad Mini, Wifi-only in 16GB bestellen, da ich unsere Haustürvideoüberwachung à la Apple auch für meine Schwiegereltern einrichten möchte. Dafür scheint mir das Ding gut geeignet zu sein.

Das mit dem neuen iPad 4 ist schon ein Witz: Ggü. iPad 3 hat nur die Front Kamera eine höhere Auflösung und der Prozessor ist um 0,3 GHZ schneller. Ich schätze, dass der Lightning Anschluss der eigentliche Treiber des Updates war.


----------



## mzaskar (24. Oktober 2012)

Mini klingt cool  

Ampopo hausturuberwachung gib mir Morgen abend mal ein Telefon


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. Oktober 2012)

Naja ich halte es da eher mit dem guten alten Steve, der jetzt auf der iCloud hockt. Zu seinen Lebzeiten hätte es ein kleines iPad wohl nie gegeben. An den kleinen Tabletts verdienen in erster Linie die Augenärzte. Es ist auch ein Witz, dass das Ding technisch auf iPad 2 Niveau ist. Aber für die Videoüberwachung ist es völlig ok - sofern es eine vernünftige Wandhalterung dafür geben wird.

Warum soll ich Dir eigentlich ein Telefon geben?

Aber erstmal zu den wichtigen Dingen des Tages:

**** Bäuerchen ! ! ! ****

1,5 XXL-Currywürste mit Pommes, Krautsalat und extrascharfer Kungfu-Sauce


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. Oktober 2012)

Eifon 5 für A. erfolgreich in Betrieb genommen.

Die SIM-Stanze hat gute Dienste geleistet 

Gute Nacht


----------



## wissefux (24. Oktober 2012)

blöd, das beide neuen ipads mit mobilfunk erst mitte/ende nov verfügbar sein werden ... viel zu viel zeit zum drübernachdenken 

gn8


----------



## EA-Tec (25. Oktober 2012)

Sooo, neuer iMac ist vorbestellt - Lieferung zwar erst Ende Nov. aber macht nix, soviel Geduld muss sein. 

War nix mit den Bayern Trails heute, das Meeting hat leider zwei Std laenger gedauert als urspruenglich geplant.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## karsten13 (25. Oktober 2012)

EA-Tec schrieb:


> War nix mit den Bayern Trails heute, das Meeting hat leider zwei Std laenger gedauert als urspruenglich geplant.



wer braucht schon Bayern Trails  

Der Taunus ist doch sooooo geil!







n8,

Karsten.


----------



## wissefux (25. Oktober 2012)

moin.


----------



## wissefux (25. Oktober 2012)

goiles pic, karsten


----------



## wissefux (25. Oktober 2012)

heuer mit unerwartetem nieselregen talwärts geradelt ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. Oktober 2012)

Moin 

Sehr goil das Foto


----------



## Hopi (25. Oktober 2012)

EA-Tec schrieb:


> Sooo, neuer iMac ist vorbestellt - Lieferung zwar erst Ende Nov. aber macht nix, soviel Geduld muss sein.
> 
> War nix mit den Bayern Trails heute, das Meeting hat leider zwei Std laenger gedauert als urspruenglich geplant.



welcher,mit welcher Ausstattung? Ich muss aus steuerlichen Gründen eh noch bis 2013 warten. Aber mich würde der Aufbau und die Leistung schon interessieren.


----------



## wissefux (25. Oktober 2012)

wie jetzt, doch wieder mac


----------



## mzaskar (25. Oktober 2012)

iMac oder neues MacBook Pro oder nur neuer Monitor


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. Oktober 2012)

Sehr schön 2-rädrig nach EB gelangt 

... nach der iPhone-Austauschorgie bin ich was Apple angeht erstmal wieder durch  

... bis auf das kleine iPad für die Videoüberwachung natürlich


----------



## EA-Tec (25. Oktober 2012)

Hopi schrieb:


> welcher,mit welcher Ausstattung?



Den 27" mit der 2.90GHz i5 CPU, 16GB RAM, 1TB HDD und der kleinen Grafikkarte. Der RAM wird noch auf 32GB erweitert, die HDD gegen 'ne SSD getauscht. 

Ich brauch viel RAM und 'ne schnelle HDD/SSD, die Grafikleistung ist mir egal - am Liebsten wäre mir sogar die Onboard-Grafik 

@Wahlto:
Sach' ma, EB = Eschborn? Das wollt' ich schon immer mal fragen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. Oktober 2012)

Korrekt


----------



## wissefux (25. Oktober 2012)

korrekt eb oder korrekte imac 

wahrescheinlich beides


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. Oktober 2012)

Nur korrekt EB 

iMac ist für meine Zwecke völlig uninteressant.


----------



## wissefux (25. Oktober 2012)

wahltho schrieb:


> iMac ist für meine Zwecke völlig uninteressant.



trotzdem korrekte imac  auch wenn ich mir für meine zwecke auch keinen desktop mehr hinstellen werde ...


----------



## EA-Tec (25. Oktober 2012)

Isch beides voll korregd weisch du 

Ich arbeite immer mit sehr vielen geöffneten Fenstern auf dem Bildschirm, daher ist mir ein möglichst großer Monitor mit hoher Auflösung sehr wichtig, daher derzeit ein 27" iMac und ein 27" Apple Monitor. 

Es gibt von Eizo einen 4K Monitor mit 36" Diagonale - zwei davon wären natürlich perfekt, da kostet einer aber fast so viel wie 10 iMacs, daher noch "relativ" uninteressant


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. Oktober 2012)

Kraaaaasssss


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. Oktober 2012)

Goil!!!


----------



## Hopi (25. Oktober 2012)

wissefux schrieb:


> wie jetzt, doch wieder mac



Meine Photoshop Lizenzen laufen auf MAC also brauche ich auch wieder einen neuen. 



EA, geht dass aufrüsten des IMAC in der neuen Version? Ich war gerade  mit einem Freund darüber am grübeln, ob es geht oder nicht. Du kannst es mir ja dann sagen ob oder ob nicht.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. Oktober 2012)

N' Abend 

Gut 2-rädrig heimgelangt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (25. Oktober 2012)

gn8


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. Oktober 2012)

wissefux schrieb:


> gn8



 Dito


----------



## wissefux (26. Oktober 2012)

moin. tgif. 4 rad.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. Oktober 2012)

Moin


----------



## EA-Tec (26. Oktober 2012)

Moin zusammen, leider fast schon Wochenende 





Hopi schrieb:


> EA, geht dass aufrüsten des IMAC in der neuen Version?



Jep, geht wie beim Vorgänger auch - der RAM ist ein ganz normaler SO-DIMM RAM, also RAM für Laptops etc. 

Ich bekomm' in Kürze testweise Riegel mit je 16GB Kapazität, dann kann ich testen ob der iMac mit 64GB RAM zurecht kommt - wobei ich mir jetzt schon ziemlich sicher bin, dass das aufgrund einer CPU-Beschränkung nicht gehen wird


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. Oktober 2012)

Jetzt heisst es wieder:

*Mahlzeit !!!*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (26. Oktober 2012)

... und dann gleitzeit


----------



## mzaskar (26. Oktober 2012)

Gleiten ist cool


----------



## Hopi (26. Oktober 2012)

EA-Tec schrieb:


> Moin zusammen, leider fast schon Wochenende
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Geb mir dann bitte bescheid, RAM kann ich leider nie genug haben, ein Bild wächst heute schnell mal auf 3 GB und mehr 


Ach ja, ich habe mal nach dem Monitor geschaut den Du angesprochen hast, also mal davon abgesehen, dass es ihn nirgends gibt, finde ich 25K (Preis aus der Presse) schon echt sportlich


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. Oktober 2012)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Gleiten ist cool



Aber nur mit 'nem guten Gleitmittel 

Ich plane heute auch einen sehr, sehr frühen Absprung von meinem EB-Hochsitz 

Borderlands 2 ist übrigens eher ein Langzeitspiel. Ich habe daher die Vorbestellungen der anderen Spiele erstmal gecancelt


----------



## wissefux (26. Oktober 2012)

... aber nur die naturgegebenen "gleitmittel"


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. Oktober 2012)

In gewissen Fällen empfiehlt es sich schon etwas "nachzuhelfen"


----------



## wissefux (26. Oktober 2012)

nichts kann die natur ersetzen 

aber bevor ich gar nicht boarde, nehm ich auch kunstschnee. um mal ein konkretes beispiel zu nennen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. Oktober 2012)

Manchmal muss man der Natur halt nachhelfen 

Ich kann mich daran erinnern, dass es dazu in den 80er-Jahren in einer amerikanischen Ausgabe des Hustler in der Kategorie "Most Tasteless Cartoon of the Month" mal ein sehr schönes, illustratives Beispiel gab 

So: Ab ins w/e


----------



## wissefux (26. Oktober 2012)

we = t-1


----------



## EA-Tec (26. Oktober 2012)

Hopi schrieb:


> Ach ja, ich habe mal nach dem Monitor geschaut den Du angesprochen hast, also mal davon abgesehen, dass es ihn nirgends gibt, finde ich 25K (Preis aus der Presse) schon echt sportlich



http://www.schneider-digital.com/2D...6-4-EIZO-DuraVision-FDH3601-10-Bit::2674.html

Ein Bild hat 3GB?  ... ist ja 'ne "Hardcore-Digicam", oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopi (26. Oktober 2012)

EA-Tec schrieb:


> http://www.schneider-digital.com/2D...6-4-EIZO-DuraVision-FDH3601-10-Bit::2674.html
> 
> Ein Bild hat 3GB?  ... ist ja 'ne "Hardcore-Digicam", oder?



Na wenn es aus X Ebenen besteht


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. Oktober 2012)

Das heutige Sportprogramm wäre ebenfalls absolviert


----------



## wissefux (27. Oktober 2012)

moin moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. Oktober 2012)

tach auch


----------



## wissefux (27. Oktober 2012)

h. meldet schneefall


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. Oktober 2012)

Naja, als echten Schneefall würde ich das hier in fbh zum Glück nicht bezeichnen


----------



## EA-Tec (27. Oktober 2012)

Mahlzeit!




wissefux schrieb:


> moin moin



Man, da kriegt man ja ein schlechtes GEwissen, wenn man sieht wann du aufstehst


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. Oktober 2012)

Senile Bettflucht in fortgeschrittenem Stadium würde ich mal sagen


----------



## wissefux (27. Oktober 2012)

EA-Tec schrieb:


> Man, da kriegt man ja ein schlechtes GEwissen, wenn man sieht wann du aufstehst



meine  hatte freundlicherweise den wecker auf 6.30 gestellt. keiner weiß warum  ... aber wenn das ding ruft, bin ich halt sofort da 
 hat dann auch friedlich weitergepennt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (27. Oktober 2012)

Brrr, ist das kalt in Germanien ..... 30 min biken =>> tiefgekÃ¼hlt. Nach dem Auftauen erstmal ins Decathlon, eine warme Jacke kaufen gegangen  
Es gab dann gleich noch ein paar Innenhandschuhe und 2 Merinowolleshirts  und das ganze fÃ¼r 100 â¬

Da bekomme ich in CH gerade nur mal ein Merinoshirt


----------



## wissefux (28. Oktober 2012)

moin. heute mal richtig spät


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. Oktober 2012)

Morgääähnnn


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. Oktober 2012)

Einen schönen Herbstspaziergang mit einem Abstecher im S'Marco absolviert


----------



## ratte (28. Oktober 2012)

Puh, wir haben uns heute mal vom Urs duch die Gegend scheuchen lassen.
Der letzte Anstieg war eindeutig einer zuviel. 
Aber schön war es trotzdem.


----------



## mzaskar (28. Oktober 2012)

Hier schneit es wie Hölle (20 - 25cm oder so  )  

Habe mal vorsorglich Spikes montiert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. Oktober 2012)

Spikes werde ich wohl morgen nicht brauchen, aber die Zeiten der 3/4 Hose sind wohl erst mal vorbei


----------



## mzaskar (28. Oktober 2012)

Ich glaube, mir ist es Morgen zu nass, werde wohl den Zug nehmen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. Oktober 2012)

Diese nette junge Dame war gestern Abend die Gastgeberin im Rahmen der Feierlichkeiten anlässlich des 50. Jahrestages der Vermählung der Eltern des Fürsten 

GN8


----------



## wissefux (28. Oktober 2012)

wahltho schrieb:


> Spikes werde ich wohl morgen nicht brauchen, aber die Zeiten der 3/4 Hose sind wohl erst mal vorbei



richtig warm anziehen ist morgen angesagt. die laternengeparkten dürfen morgen früh kratzen. hoffe nur, daß es nicht glatt auf der straße wird ... bisher war der belag schön trocken ...

gn8


----------



## wissefux (29. Oktober 2012)

moin. kalt ...


----------



## wissefux (29. Oktober 2012)

kalt , aber trocken kalt  ist auszuhalten, auch wenn ich feststellen muß, daß man wohl im alter durchaus kälteempfindlicher wird. brauche jetzt schon eine ganze lage mehr drunter als noch vor ein paar jahren


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. Oktober 2012)

Moin 

Viele entwickeln da doch eine natürliche Isolierschicht


----------



## wissefux (29. Oktober 2012)

wahltho schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> Viele entwickeln da doch eine natürliche Isolierschicht



die hab ich doch schon  weiter ausbauen möchte ich diese aber nicht mehr


----------



## mzaskar (29. Oktober 2012)

nass + kalt = Bus + Zug

so jetzt löst mal auf


----------



## wissefux (29. Oktober 2012)

mzaskar schrieb:


> nass + kalt = Bus + Zug
> 
> so jetzt löst mal auf



nach fahrrad  wird schwer ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (29. Oktober 2012)

Soderle, erster Vorgeschmack


----------



## EA-Tec (29. Oktober 2012)

Moin moin,

brrrrrr, ist das kalt! Wann wird's mal wieder richtig Sommer?  

Scherz bei Seite - ich freu' mich auf 'ne Menge Schnee.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. Oktober 2012)

Gut 2-rädrig nach EB gelangt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. Oktober 2012)

Das Forum scheint ja jetzt endgültig Adminlos zu sein.

Vllt. sollte ich mich mal bewerben


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. Oktober 2012)

**** Bäuerchen !!! ****

Heute mal klassisch Schnipo rot/weiss mit 2 Beilagensalaten.


----------



## EA-Tec (29. Oktober 2012)

Aber nicht zufällig in der Kantine nahe der deutschen Börse? Falls ja, mein Beileid  

Vom sonnigen Wetter seit Mittag nichts mehr zu sehen, stattdessen eine unangenehme Saukälte...


----------



## wissefux (29. Oktober 2012)

ac III im versand


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. Oktober 2012)

Ich werde noch ein Weilchen mit Borderland 2 beschäftigt sein


----------



## Hopi (29. Oktober 2012)

EA-Tec schrieb:


> Aber nicht zufällig in der Kantine nahe der deutschen Börse? Falls ja, mein Beileid
> 
> Vom sonnigen Wetter seit Mittag nichts mehr zu sehen, stattdessen eine unangenehme Saukälte...



Und wie, bin eben nur mal kurz zum Briefkasten gelaufen und hab mir den Popo abgefroren. Da fand ich es heute Morgen viel angenehmer (nicht so feucht)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. Oktober 2012)

EA-Tec schrieb:


> Aber nicht zufällig in der Kantine nahe der deutschen Börse? Falls ja, mein Beileid



Welche Kantine nahe des Gebäudes der Deutschen Börse meinst Du denn? 

Ansonsten seid Ihr alle Memmen, die bei etwas kühleren Temperaturen und Regen gleich rum--en


----------



## wissefux (29. Oktober 2012)

yep, es gibt nix schöneres, als bei 0-5 grad plus im regen rad zu fahren


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. Oktober 2012)

Regen - Paperlafax, die Autos haben ja noch nicht mal die Scheibenwischer an


----------



## EA-Tec (29. Oktober 2012)

wahltho schrieb:


> Welche Kantine nahe des Gebäudes der Deutschen Börse meinst Du denn?



Ungefähr hier: https://maps.google.de/maps?q=50.135668,8.57088&num=1&t=m&z=18 ... ist so'n kaffee/bistro-ähnliches "Restaurant"...!? 

War da in den letzten Wochen einige Male - da ess' ich lieber täglich Wurstsemmeln, als deren Zeug  ... unsere Apetito-Kantine ist dagegen die reinste Nobelküche!

Grad hat's in Dreieich angefangen zu schneien, traumhaft! Evtl. muss ich dieses Jahr gar nicht nach Bayern, zum Ski fahren


----------



## Hopi (29. Oktober 2012)

EA-Tec schrieb:


> Grad hat's in Dreieich angefangen zu schneien, traumhaft! Evtl. muss ich dieses Jahr gar nicht nach Bayern, zum Ski fahren



Du weisst aber schon, dass wir hier keine Lifte haben  besser gesagt, dass was in Oberreifenberg als Lift bezeichnet wird, wirst Du nirgends auf der Welt unter der Bezeichnung finden


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. Oktober 2012)

EA-Tec schrieb:


> ... ist so'n kaffee/bistro-ähnliches "Restaurant"...!?
> 
> War da in den letzten Wochen einige Male - da ess' ich lieber täglich Wurstsemmeln, als deren Zeug  ... unsere Apetito-Kantine ist dagegen die reinste Nobelküche!



Nein, das meinte ich noch nie und da war ich auch noch nie Essen. Wir haben eigentlich eine sehr ordentliche Kantine direkt im Hause 

Gut 2-rädrig heimgekommen. Ganz leichter Nieselregen in EB, der sich Richtung fbh in ein paar Schneeflocken verwandelt hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EA-Tec (29. Oktober 2012)

@Wahlto: alles klar, dann weiterhin Guten Appetit 
 @Hopi: Fuer ein paar spontane Abfahrten wird es doch reichen, oder etwa nicht?

Gute Nacht.


----------



## wissefux (30. Oktober 2012)

wissefux schrieb:


> yep, es gibt nix schöneres, als bei 0-5 grad plus im regen rad zu fahren



trotz erneut optimaler aussenbedingungen, muss ich heute leider das 4 rädrig geschlossene lebensabschnittsgefährt nehmen 

moin


----------



## wissefux (30. Oktober 2012)

gut und halbwegs trocken ins büro gekommen


----------



## EA-Tec (30. Oktober 2012)

Moin,

+4 gegen 6:30. Kann man durchaus als angenehm bezeichnen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. Oktober 2012)

Moin 

Gegen 08:00 Uhr soll der Regen durch sein, dann geht's nach EB, natürlich 2-rädrig


----------



## Hopi (30. Oktober 2012)

EA-Tec schrieb:


> @Hopi: Fuer ein paar spontane Abfahrten wird es doch reichen, oder etwa nicht?
> 
> Gute Nacht.



Nö, also das nächste ich Beerfelden, Wasserkuppe, Sauerland. Am Feldberg gibt es zwar 2 Abfahrten, aber Du musst selbst rauf laufen. Obwohl ich in diesem Jahr mal den Staufen ausprobieren werde, wenn schon laufen, dann wenigstens steil. Besser gesagt, wenn hier auf den Feldern Schnee liegen sollte, lassen wir die Drachen steigen.


----------



## wissefux (30. Oktober 2012)

Hopi schrieb:


> ... Obwohl ich in diesem Jahr mal den Staufen ausprobieren werde, wenn schon laufen, dann wenigstens steil ...



 also ich würd das meinem board nicht antun wollen, nicht mal meinem alten  
so hoch schnee hats da sicher nicht flächendeckend. ich weiß nicht so recht ... aber wenn, würd ich den mannsteintrail versuchen ...


----------



## Hopi (30. Oktober 2012)

wissefux schrieb:


> also ich würd das meinem board nicht antun wollen, nicht mal meinem alten
> so hoch schnee hats da sicher nicht flächendeckend. ich weiß nicht so recht ... aber wenn, würd ich den mannsteintrail versuchen ...



sch.... doch auf den Belag, der leidet auch im Park oder auf der Piste. Ich glaube Du machst dir da viel zu viele Gedanken um das Material. Mein Board hat seine erste große Schramme auf der ganz normalen Piste bekommen, von den tausenden Kerben die ich am Lift bekommen habe, wollen wir gar nicht erst reden.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. Oktober 2012)

Gut und nahezu trocken 2-rädrig nach EB gelangt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. Oktober 2012)

De Vries hat wirklich schon schönere Yachten gebaut, als diese hier.

... bei Yachten lasse ich übrigens ausnahmsweise mal Weiss als Farbe gelten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (30. Oktober 2012)

da gebe ich dir mal recht. ist sicherlich ne yacht technisch vom feinsten, aber von der seite sieht sie doch recht globig aus ...
ist aber eh ne liga, in der unsereins nie mitspielen wird, nicht mal mit ner 10m yacht


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. Oktober 2012)

Das sowieso 

Habe dann doch mal Doom 3 und AC III bestellt ...

... natürlich die Uncut Versionen


----------



## wissefux (30. Oktober 2012)

mein acIII liegt in der packstation ... aber nicht mehr lange


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. Oktober 2012)

Dann hast Du aber nur die kastrierte Pussy-Version bestellt  

Meine Spiele kommen wohl morgen direkt bei mir zu Hause an, da Gamesonly.at Expressversand; war ein Supertipp von EA-Tec  

Werde aber erstmal noch Borderland 2 weiterzocken


----------



## wissefux (30. Oktober 2012)

wahltho schrieb:


> Dann hast Du aber nur die kastrierte Pussy-Version bestellt



nix da. hieß immer 100 % uncut ... join or die


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. Oktober 2012)

FSK18 wird bei Bestellung über einen Lieferanten aus D normalerweise nicht an Packstationen ausgeliefert w/ der Verpflichtung zur eigenhändigen Zustellung, inkl. Identitätsprüfung via Ausweisdokument


----------



## wissefux (30. Oktober 2012)

hmm, sind alle usk 16 und 100 % uncut, was man über amazon bekommt ...

der spielfreude wird es keinen abbruch tun ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. Oktober 2012)

Ich hab's: asc III ist FSK16, aber AT-PEGI 18. Da bei Gamesonly.at bestellt, bekomme ich die AT-Pegi 18 Version.

Doom 3 ist aber wenigstens ein Spiel für echte Männer, da FSK18


----------



## mzaskar (30. Oktober 2012)

Hopi schrieb:


> Nö, also das nächste ich Beerfelden, Wasserkuppe, Sauerland. Am Feldberg gibt es zwar 2 Abfahrten, aber Du musst selbst rauf laufen. Obwohl ich in diesem Jahr mal den Staufen ausprobieren werde, wenn schon laufen, dann wenigstens steil. Besser gesagt, wenn hier auf den Feldern Schnee liegen sollte, lassen wir die Drachen steigen.



Ich fand die Arnsberglifte immer besser wie Wasserkuppe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. Oktober 2012)

Gut 2-rädrig heimgekommen


----------



## wissefux (30. Oktober 2012)

gn8


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. Oktober 2012)

Dito


----------



## EA-Tec (30. Oktober 2012)

wahltho schrieb:


> war ein Supertipp von EA-Tec





Ich finde den Shop spitze, hat alles sofort da und koennen auch was besorgen, wenn man mal Sonderwuensche hat. 

Gute Nacht!


----------



## wissefux (31. Oktober 2012)

moin


----------



## wissefux (31. Oktober 2012)

vergleichsweise mild heuer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (31. Oktober 2012)

Guten Morgen 

Ausgepennt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (31. Oktober 2012)

Bei einer sonnigen, herbstlichen Stimmung sehr schön 2-rädrig nach EB gelangt 

Es war aber gefühlt nicht wärmer als gestern.

Gestern Abend haben es die breiten Sportler ja sogar aus eigener Kraft geschafft, sich vor dem Absturz in die Bedeutungslosigkeit der Seite 2 dieses Forums zu retten


----------



## wissefux (31. Oktober 2012)

... und dann noch en passent ne k-frage gelöst  ok, das ist schon ein paar tage her


----------



## Deleted 68955 (31. Oktober 2012)

Das ist mir auch aufgefallen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (31. Oktober 2012)

Doom 3 und ASC III zugestellt


----------



## wissefux (31. Oktober 2012)

ac III rocks 

leider steck ich schon fest und bin noch nicht einmal beim neuen helden angelangt 

wird zeit, daß die ersten nerds das game durchgezockt haben und dann diverse hilfen ins netz stellen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (31. Oktober 2012)

Mein Filius hat asc III heute mal angespielt.

Ich hype immer noch BL2 und habe weder Doom noch asc eingelegt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (31. Oktober 2012)

... Ach so: Gut 2-rädrig heimgekommen 

Bei dem momentanen Verkehrschaos ist das 2-Rad wirklich angesagt 

Gute Nacht


----------



## Nuke2 (31. Oktober 2012)

N8


----------



## wissefux (1. November 2012)

moin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (1. November 2012)

gut 4 rädrig in den park gekommen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. November 2012)

Moin 

Happy Birthday Larry   

Gleich geht's ab auf' 2-Rad


----------



## wissefux (1. November 2012)

larry, wer auch immer du bist


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. November 2012)

Larry Flynt natürlich 

Sehr schön 2-rädrig nach EB gelangt 

Heute Abend geht's endlich los: "Breaking Bad" Staffel #5  startet auf Sky AXN


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. November 2012)

Und auch wieder gut und trocken 2-rädrig heimgekommen


----------



## wissefux (1. November 2012)

wie machst du das immer bei dem regen


----------



## EA-Tec (1. November 2012)

wissefux schrieb:


> wie machst du das immer bei dem regen



Haha 

Seit Mittwoch Urlaub, traumhaft - speziell bei dem Verkehrschaos z.Z. bin ich echt froh nicht auf den Strassen unterwegs zu sein.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. November 2012)

wissefux schrieb:


> wie machst du das immer bei dem regen



Regenradar mit Vorhersage und eine Regenpause abgepasst  

Breaking Bad beginnt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. November 2012)

wahltho schrieb:


> Regenradar mit Vorhersage und eine Regenpause abgepasst



Ich hatte vorher gesehen, dass es ab kurz nach Fünf eine Regenpause geben würde. Die habe ich dann genutzt, um heim zu kommen.

Man muss halt flexibel sein 

Wenn man aber doch mal ein bisschen nass wird, ist das auch kein Drama. Wir sind doch nicht aus Zucker. Ich hatte heute noch nicht mal Regenklamotten dabei 



wahltho schrieb:


> Breaking Bad beginnt


Hart aber saugut 

Gute Nacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (1. November 2012)

gn8


----------



## wissefux (2. November 2012)

moin am ipad mini tag


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. November 2012)

Moin am kurzen Freitag 

Ausgepennt


----------



## mzaskar (2. November 2012)

moin am letzten nicht Winterpokal Wochenende für 2012


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. November 2012)

Ich wollte mir gestern den Stand der Betrügerei schon mal anschauen, aber musste feststellen, dass leider noch nichts passiert ist


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. November 2012)

wissefux schrieb:


> moin am ipad mini tag



Scheint vergleichsweise nicht so der Brüller zu werden Klick!

Ich muss auch noch Eins für die Videoüberwachung bestellen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (2. November 2012)

der mini ansturm stört mich keineswegs  dann bekomm ich wenigstens auch eins in die finger zum testen. der direkte vergleich vor ort wird vielleicht eine entscheidung bringen ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. November 2012)

Warum sollte der Miniansturm Dich auch stören  

Entscheidung zwischen welchen Alternativen denn 

Ich werd's Online im Apple Store bestellen.

Jetzt heisst es aber erstmal wieder:

*Mahlzeit !!!*


----------



## mzaskar (2. November 2012)

Mahlzeit 

Kalbsschulterbraten mit Gemüse und Rosmarinkartoffeln


----------



## wissefux (2. November 2012)

entscheidung zwischen mini oder normal ... günstiger & kleiner gegen teurer & grösser & besser.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. November 2012)

Ah ja 

**** Bäuerchen !!! ****

&

**** Schnarch !!! ****

zugleich

Eine komatös wirkende Portion frittierter Tintenfischstreifen & Kartoffeln mit Remouladensauce und zwei Beilagensalaten.


----------



## Klein-Holgi (2. November 2012)

Ihr lebt ja alle wie die Maden im Speck mittags...

IPH Büroverpflegung: Automatenkakao mit Milch verdünnt und Früchtemüsli Vollkorn von Feinkost Albrecht 

...das reicht zum Überleben, aber nichtmal für ein *** Bäuerchen ***


----------



## EA-Tec (2. November 2012)

Klein-Holgi schrieb:


> Ihr lebt ja alle wie die Maden im Speck mittags...



Natürlich, man muss die Mittagszeit schließlich geniessen! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Heut' doch noch im Büro gewesen, da noch 'ne Menge zu tun ist - wäre ich mal bloß daheim geblieben, ausgerechnet Freitags kommt immer das so ziemlich Schlimmste an Arbeit!? 

Aber jetzt wird das verlängerte Wochenende fortgesetzt!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. November 2012)

EA-Tec schrieb:


> Natürlich, man muss die Mittagszeit schließlich geniessen!





Ich muss aber zugeben, dass wir ein ziemlich Luxuskantine haben


----------



## wissefux (2. November 2012)

wissefux schrieb:


> entscheidung zwischen mini oder normal ... günstiger & kleiner gegen teurer & grösser & besser.



wird echt schwer, aber wahrscheinlich dann doch das leichtere am ende 

beide sind echt goil  mit dem display des mini kann man auch sehr gut leben, wie ich finde. das mini ist vor allem superleicht 

jetzt schon wieder alles unterhalb 64 gb ausverkauft. aber ich warte ja eh auf das funk-teil, so what ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. November 2012)

Das freitägliche Sportprogramm wäre auch absolviert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (3. November 2012)

moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. November 2012)

Moin an diesem herrlichen sonnigen Herbsttag


----------



## wissefux (3. November 2012)

ach, irgendwo ist es bestimmt sonnig


----------



## wissefux (3. November 2012)

sag mal fürst, wo bestellst du deinen apple-stuff ? im apple online store, im mtz oder wo ganz anders ? wer liefert das ganze dann nach hause ? geht auch packstation ?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. November 2012)

Ganz unterschiedlich: Mal bei Amazon, mal bei Drittanbiertern aber auch im Online Apple Store. Mit Packstation habe ich keine Erfahrungen.


----------



## EA-Tec (3. November 2012)

Moin

endlich mal wieder ausgeschlafen.


----------



## ratte (3. November 2012)

Klein-Holgi schrieb:


> IPH Büroverpflegung: Automatenkakao mit Milch verdünnt und Früchtemüsli Vollkorn von Feinkost Albrecht


Hmm, wenn man sich ein wenig bewegt, gibt es auch im IPH durchaus Alternativen. 

Das richtige Wetter da draußen, um im Bett zu bleiben.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. November 2012)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ganz unterschiedlich: Mal bei Amazon, mal bei Drittanbiertern aber auch im Online Apple Store.



Ausnahme: Ich habe noch nie etwas in einem Apple Store vor Ort gekauft 

Gut, dass es quasi jedes Jahr ein neues iPad gibt: Mein Aktuelles 3er ist mir inzwischen schon ein paar Mal runtergefallen


----------



## wissefux (3. November 2012)

mittlerweile ja schon zwei mal im jahr 
mein mbp ist auch schon runtergefallen und das weiche alu-gehäuse hat deutliche spuren  so schick es auch alles ist, etwas kratzresistenter könnte es schon sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (3. November 2012)

heute mal wieder draussen und die Schulter hat gehalten  Waren aber auch wenige Trails





So ein Tier könnte ganz nützlich sein....so Berghoch


----------



## wissefux (3. November 2012)

genehmigt, aber nur in weiss


----------



## wissefux (3. November 2012)

bestellt im apple store : ipad mini, weiss, 32 gb, wifi+cellular 
gravur : wissefux


----------



## wissefux (3. November 2012)

oder doch lieber ohne gravur  hmmm ....


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. November 2012)

Ohne wäre es später bestimmt besser weiterzuverkaufen 

Gute Nacht


----------



## wissefux (3. November 2012)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ohne wäre es später bestimmt besser weiterzuverkaufen



das wäre die überlegung. bisher hab ich aber noch nie sowas weiterverkauft ... kann ja noch ein paar tage drüber nachdenken ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EA-Tec (3. November 2012)

Die Gravur ist egal, hab auf dem ersten iPad auch meinen Firmennamen drauf gehabt, hat keinerlei Rolle gespielt. 

Grad die letzten Runden mit dem V8 gedreht (bei schlimmstem Wetter). 
Kennzeichen abmontiert, alles penibelst gereinigt - naechste Woche wird er dem neuen Besitzer uebergeben. 

Guts Naechtle!


----------



## wissefux (3. November 2012)

irgendwie kann man die gravur nicht löschen, sondern nur ändern ... schreib ich halt drauf, was für ein ipad es ist oder es hätte sein können (wenn ich dann 64 gb drauf graviere, kann ich es vielleicht teurer verticken )


----------



## wissefux (3. November 2012)

EA-Tec schrieb:


> Die Gravur ist egal, hab auf dem ersten iPad auch meinen Firmennamen drauf gehabt, hat keinerlei Rolle gespielt.



wenn dein firma "apple" heißt, ist es ja kein wunder 

gn8


----------



## wissefux (3. November 2012)

der schriftzug "steve jobs" lässt sich bestimmt auch prima wiederverkaufen


----------



## mzaskar (3. November 2012)

Alpenpanorama  ist viel ge*ler als so ein doofes Miniding


----------



## Hopi (4. November 2012)

Moin Kinners


----------



## wissefux (4. November 2012)

moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. November 2012)

Moin Mädels


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. November 2012)

wissefux schrieb:


> bisher hab ich aber noch nie sowas weiterverkauft ...



Ich mach' sowas andauernd 

Gestern Abend mal Doom 3 angespielt - Ist schon ein bisschen düsterer als BL2


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. November 2012)

Völliges Verkehrschaos heute:

Regen, Stau auf der A66 Abfahrt MTZ/B8 w/ verkaufsoffenem Sonntag im MTZ, Stau auf der Spur daneben Richtung Liederbach, weil ein Depp kurz vor der Ausfahrt Richtung MTZ/B8 noch rechts rein wollte und einen Auffahrunfall verursacht hatte und zu guter Letzt ist dann noch die Ampel in der Baustelle zwischen K'heim und fbh ausgefallen, was bei einer einspurigen Verkehrsführung das völlige Chaos ausgelöst hat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (4. November 2012)

mtz war ja klar. war gestern abend schon die hölle. der monat ist geldmäßig noch frisch und das wetter absolut shoppingtauglich 

die baustelle dürfte in ein paar tagen hoffentlich erledigt sein ... zum glück gabs bisher noch keinen richtigen wintereinbruch ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. November 2012)

Ich wollte ja nur heim nach fbh, aber das der verkaufsoffene So im MTZ so ein Chaos auf der A66/B8 verursacht, da hatte ich nicht mit gerechnet.

So: Gleich gibt's Skyfall


----------



## EA-Tec (4. November 2012)

wissefux schrieb:


> wenn dein firma "apple" heißt, ist es ja kein wunder
> 
> gn8



Steve wollte nicht dass ich alle Aktien kaufe 

Die Gravur interessiert niemanden, aendert ja nix an der Funktion etc. Hauptsache du schreibst nichts versautes drauf  wobei, vielleicht steigert dass sogar den Wert


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. November 2012)

Ich mag keine Beschriftungen auf Apple-Produkten und Frauen. Auf Bikes hingegen schon  

Skyfall issccchhtt mega- - Ganz grosses Kawummmm!


----------



## wissefux (5. November 2012)

moin


----------



## wissefux (5. November 2012)

gut 2 rädrig in den park gekommen 
beschriftete frauen sind auch nicht mein ding


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. November 2012)

Morgäähnnnn


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. November 2012)

Sehr schön 2-rädrig nach EB gelangt


----------



## EA-Tec (5. November 2012)

Moin,

sehr angenehm heute, gut zu Fuß die 200 m in's Büro gekommen 

Verkaufe übrigens mein 15" MacBook Pro mit Retina Display - bei Interesse PN.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (5. November 2012)

schöner regenguss aktuell. wohl dem, der nicht raus muss


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. November 2012)

Hab' ich gemerkt: Musste gerade nach einem Meeting zurück ins Hauptgebäude


----------



## wissefux (5. November 2012)

eigentlich bräuchte ich ja sowas mal für die heimreise, um die wasserdichten socken zu testen ... aber lust hab ich trotzdem dann nicht drauf ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. November 2012)

Ich kann mich überhaupt nicht daran erinnern, wann ich zum letzten Mal Regenklamotten angezogen habe - und das trotz regelmässiger Nutzung des des 2-Rades.

Selbst in den letzten 20 Jahren habe ich sie trotz überwiegender Nutzung des 2-Rades nicht wirklich oft gebraucht.

Regenklamotten sind was für lange Radtouren, wo man weiss, dass man noch ein paar Stunden im Regen fahren muss. Ich habe sie für die Fahrten fbh-EB-fbh meistens gar nicht dabei oder nehme allenfalls nur die Regenjacke mit.


----------



## mzaskar (5. November 2012)

Fürsten können halt über das Wetter bestimmen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. November 2012)

Gemäss meiner Langzeitbeobachtung ist das Wetter hier fürs Biken sehr günstig.

Es regnet nicht so häufig. Zudem regnet es oft nachts und hört dann gegen morgen auf oder aber es regnet tagsüber und gegen Abend gibt es eine Regenpause, die einem die Gelegenheit gibt, trocken heimzukommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (5. November 2012)

Tja, bei uns ist es meist anders  

Regen in den Abendstunden  da erwischt es mich meistens. Wenn es Morgens regnet fahre ich gar nicht erst


----------



## wissefux (5. November 2012)

dito, mzaskar 
und das, wo ich näher am fürsten wohne .... seltsam das


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. November 2012)

wissefux schrieb:


> .... seltsam das



Not really - Das passt irgendwie schon zu meinen Wetterbeobachtungen (s.o.) 

Du fährst halt morgens sehr früh los und bekommst den Regen daher noch ab. Gleiches gilt für Nachmittags.

Ich fahre von meinem Rythmus her morgens und abend später als Du. Falls es dann immer noch regnen sollte, checke ich via Regenradarvorhersage, ob sich in nächster Zeit eine Lücke auftut und warte ggf. nochmals einen Moment.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. November 2012)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Tja, bei uns ist es meist anders



Da ich am Wintersport überhaupt kein und an den Bergen kein übersteigertes Interesse habe, ist die Gegend hier vom Klima für mich sowieso besser als als die (Vor-)alpen, weil ich hier meine Hauptsportart Biken i.d.R. mehr oder weniger das ganze Jahr über durchgängig ausüben kann.


----------



## wissefux (5. November 2012)

mzaskar schrieb:


> ... wenn es Morgens regnet fahre ich gar nicht erst



morgens gilt für mich das gleiche wie für mzaskar  zusätzlich fahre ich mittlerweile nicht mehr, wenn die wettervorhersage für nachmittags übel aussieht.

das hat zur folge, daß ich nur noch selten in richtig fetten regen reinkomme. trotzdem hab ich immer volles regensortiment im gepäck, denn nichts ist so unzuverlässig, wie die wettervorhersage


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. November 2012)

... und ich lass' die Regenklamotten meistens zu Hause und nehme höchstens eine Regenjacke mit, weil ich sie für die 16km zwischen fbh-EB oder EB-fbh 'eh so gut wie nie anziehe  

Apropos EB-fbh: Ich mache mich gleich auf den Heimweg und dann wieder auf nach Pandora 

... und diese Woche ist wieder eine kurze Woche mit Altersteilzeit am Freitag


----------



## mzaskar (5. November 2012)

Und ich habe die Schnauze voll vom Regenradar, lasse das Bike auf Arbeit und fahre mit der Bahn nach Hause


----------



## ratte (5. November 2012)

Rübenernte auf dem Feldern rechts und links vom Arbeitweg und Regen am Wochenende, bäh, da hatten die Kollegen heute morgen was zum Lachen. 
Wengistens hin und zurück nur von unten nass/schlammig.

Regenklamotten werden überbewertet. Ich bin in dem Zeug teilweise von innen nasser als von außen.  Hauptsache die Klamotten sind ausreichend warm.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. November 2012)

ratte schrieb:


> Rübenernte auf dem Feldern rechts und links vom Arbeitweg und Regen am Wochenende, bäh, da hatten die Kollegen heute morgen was zum Lachen.
> Wengistens hin und zurück nur von unten nass/schlammig.



Ich glaube wir nutzen ja gleichweise die gleichen Feldwege 



ratte schrieb:


> Regenklamotten werden überbewertet. Ich bin in dem Zeug teilweise von innen nasser als von außen.  Hauptsache die Klamotten sind ausreichend warm.





Ich sprühe die Bike-Klamotten oft auch einfach mit Imprägnierspray ein, dann halten sie zumindest für kurze Strecken fast genauso trocken, wie Regenklamotten 

Gut und trocken 2-rädrig heimgekommen


----------



## EA-Tec (5. November 2012)

Ganz schoen kuehl und verregnet draussen. Ich freu mich jetzt schon auf den Fruehling.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. November 2012)

Ich mich auch


----------



## wissefux (5. November 2012)

erst mal gn8


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. November 2012)

Yepp GN8


----------



## EA-Tec (5. November 2012)

N8.


----------



## wissefux (6. November 2012)

moin. ab in den park ...


----------



## wissefux (6. November 2012)

hat jemand schon mal das wetter für liedebach analysiert ? für mich das regenloch schlechthin.
heute hats mich wieder dort erwischt, trotz 0% regenwahrscheinlichkeit


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. November 2012)

Moin 

Jetzt  mal nicht so rum. Seid Ihr eigentlich alle aus Zucker? 

Was ist denn daran so tragisch wenn man mal ein bisschen Wasser abbekommt? Bei einer mehrstündigen Tour könnte ich das ja noch verstehen, aber bei der kurzen Strecke doch nicht 

Biken ist halt eine Outdoor-Sportart 

Lt. Regenradar gab es so gegen 06:00 Uhr eine Regenzelle über Kelkheim/Liederbach - Also Bingo, Volltreffer  

Jetzt bleibt es aber wohl erstmal trocken


----------



## mzaskar (6. November 2012)

Ich bin nochnicht so an das Nässe gewöhnt, versuche daher nach Möglichkeit trocken auf die Arbeit zu kommen .... Aber das legt sich bestimmt wieder  

Da ich auf dem Weg zur Arebeit, zurück natürich auch, die Stadt durchquere und dann doch ein paar Kilometer auf öffentlichen Strassen zurücklege habe ich mir die hier gekauft. Leuchtet wie Hölle


----------



## EA-Tec (6. November 2012)

Moin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. November 2012)

Trocken 2-rädrig bei Sonnenschein nach EB gelangt


----------



## wissefux (6. November 2012)

sagg 

ich jammer net, ich resch mich doch nur uff ... mag halt einfach net nass werden ...
welchen regenradar/app nutzt du denn ?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. November 2012)

wissefux schrieb:


> sagg



"Alder sagg"  - Soviel Zeit muss sein 



wissefux schrieb:


> welchen regenradar/app nutzt du denn ?



Weather Pro mit Premium Abo für ca. 8 Euronen im Jahr.


----------



## wissefux (6. November 2012)

wahltho schrieb:


> Weather Pro mit Premium Abo für ca. 8 Euronen im Jahr.



ahh, das premium macht den unterschied. als einfaches fussvolk kann ich mir den fürstenluxus nicht leisten und nutze daher nur das kostenlose angebot von weather pro. und da gibts keine niederschlagskarte


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. November 2012)

Paperlafax  - die paar Euronen für das Premium Jahresabo kann und sollte der Fux sich leisten.

Die Niederschlagsvohersage ist sehr präzise und für Outdoor-Sportler nahezu unverzichtbar 

Habe davon schon bei Bike-Touren quasi real-time Entscheidungen über den weiteren Streckenverlauf getroffen 

... ein Premium Abo kann man zudem auf bis zu fünf Geräten aktivieren 

Damit habe ich die beiden iPhones & die beiden iPads von A. und mir versorgt


----------



## Klein-Holgi (6. November 2012)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... ein Premium Abo kann man zudem auf bis zu *fünf Geräten *aktivieren
> 
> Damit habe ich die beiden iPhones & die beiden iPads von A. und mir versorgt



2+2....bleibt noch eine übrig für den Fux


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (6. November 2012)

Klein-Holgi schrieb:


> 2+2....bleibt noch eine übrig für den Fux



  das eine nehm ich dann schon mal 
bräuchte aber noch eins fürs zweit iphone und ein weiteres demnächst fürs ipad


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. November 2012)

... ich hatte leider #5  vergessen: Meinen iPod Touch  

Ich wäre ja fast geneigt, dem armen, not leidenden Fux ein Weather Pro Premium Abo zu schenken, damit er endlich aufhört, hier rum zu heulen, dass er nass geworden sei 

Ein netter Witz zum Thema "nass machen/werden":
Zwei Fledermäuse hängen kopfüber in Ihrer Höhle. Sagt die eine Fledermaus zur Anderen: "Ich habe Angst vorm Alter". Fragt die Andere "Wovor denn? Vor grauen Haaren?". Antwort: "Nein - Vor Inkontinenz!"


----------



## wissefux (6. November 2012)

vielleicht gönnt sich der fux ja mal was zum nahenden 40.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. November 2012)

Übertreib' es mal nicht


----------



## EA-Tec (6. November 2012)

Gute Nacht!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. November 2012)

Dito


----------



## mzaskar (6. November 2012)

uiih, schon soooo spät


----------



## wissefux (7. November 2012)

und schon wieder morgen, aber ein recht feuchter ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. November 2012)

Moin, Moin 

Auf auf's 2-Rad 

Regen ist wieder einmal erstmal durch.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. November 2012)

wahltho schrieb:


> Auf auf's 2-Rad



 Done - Gut 2-rädrig nach EB gelangt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EA-Tec (7. November 2012)

Moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. November 2012)

Bald steht die 10k-Frage an


----------



## wissefux (7. November 2012)

pssst


----------



## mzaskar (7. November 2012)

Ohhh, da bekomme ich feuchte Hände


----------



## EA-Tec (7. November 2012)

Saulustige Aktion grad' vom Kollegen...

"Lieber Kunde, ich hab grad 'ne Rieeeeeeeeesen Latte ........ an Ware bekommen, auf die sie schon lange warten"

   

Zwischen der Latte und der Ware war wirklich eine ungefähr 1 Sek. lange Sprechpause, da sein Handy anfing zu klingeln, und er irritiert war. 

Der Kunde meinte ganz lapidar "Joah, geht mir auch hin und wieder so, aber ohne Ware" 

Haha, Klasse Tagesabschluss!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. November 2012)

Ich mache mich bald heimwärts; das Regenradar verheisst eine trockene Heimreise


----------



## wissefux (7. November 2012)

so, die nano-sim hätt ich schon mal. einfach in den t-punkt spaziert, umschlag bekommen und fertig. muß man dann irgendwie freischalten lassen.
dachte erst, das würde eine längere bestellprozedur mit wochenlangen warte n nach sich ziehen. aber so scheint es einfach und perfekt zu sein ... fehlt nur noch das gerät dazu ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. November 2012)

Neuvertrag, Tausch, Zweitkarte oder was? 

Ich musste bei VF noch nie lange auf ne SIM warten.

Gut 2-rädrig heimgekommen. Ein ganz leichter Niesel hatte es unter dem Regenradar durchgeschafft, aber das konnte man wirklich nicht als Regen bezeichnen 

Gerade noch gut 2,5 Stunden BL2 gezockt


----------



## wissefux (7. November 2012)

wahltho schrieb:


> Neuvertrag, Tausch, Zweitkarte oder was?



wenn ich das jetzt wüßte  eigentlich ein tausch. aber gegen was  habe eine vertragskarte + zwei multi-sims.
gemäß der beschreibung ist eine im t-punkt erhaltene sim sofort einsatzbereit. aber woher soll diese sim jetzt wissen, auf was sie sich abrechnen soll  hier führt dann wohl kein weg an der hotline vorbei. irgendwie muß ja eingestellt werden, für welche der 3 vorhandenen sims diese jetzt gelten soll ... kommt ipad mini, kommt rat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (7. November 2012)

ahhh ... so geht das


----------



## wissefux (8. November 2012)

moin. ausgepennt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. November 2012)

wissefux schrieb:


> moin. ausgepennt



 Dito


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. November 2012)

wahltho schrieb:


> Done - Gut 2-rädrig nach EB gelangt



 Dito

Bald ist w/e


----------



## EA-Tec (8. November 2012)

Moin, nicht ausgepennt


----------



## wissefux (8. November 2012)

wahltho schrieb:


> Bald ist w/e



ist schon  -> deshalb #ausgepennt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. November 2012)

Bei mir ist morgens eigentlich immer "ausgepennt" angesagt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. November 2012)

Im WP geht's schon wieder goil ab 

... man lese sich nur mal die Einträge zu den Trainings-Einheiten des derzeit Erstplazierten durch


----------



## mzaskar (8. November 2012)

Du kannst doch nicht einfach deinen Avatar ändern ...... So kenn ich dich ja gar nicht


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. November 2012)

Ich dachte ich nehme mal ein Konterfei von Dir


----------



## mzaskar (8. November 2012)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich dachte ich nehme mal ein Konterfei von Dir



Dann müsste es doch Budda oder das Michelinmännchen sein


----------



## mzaskar (8. November 2012)

Passt auch

http://www.brauereibaar.ch/dynamic/page_home.asp?seiid=2


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. November 2012)

Gut und trocken 2-rädrig heimgekommen 

w/e


----------



## ratte (8. November 2012)

Ja, heute war's in beide Richtungen und aus allen Richtungen trocken. 
Hätte mir heute auf dem Heimweg aber auch nichts mehr ausgemacht. Glücklicherweise auch kein Fußvolk unterwegs, das hätte ich warscheinlich übersehen. War etwas platt heute abend.
Und deshalb nun auch ab in die Heia...


----------



## wissefux (8. November 2012)

gn8


----------



## EA-Tec (8. November 2012)

Ich hab' beschlossen meine Workstation fremdgehen zu lassen, nachdem ich den Trailer zum neuen Call of Duty gesehen habe - mit 2 x Xeon E5-2687W, 192 GB RAM und 4 x 100GB Server-SSDs im RAID5 sollte dahingehend schon mal genügend Power vorhanden sein  

Vorhin noch Max Payne 3 auf der XBox gezockt - also Spaß macht es, aber Shooter sind einfach nix für Konsolen, da muss einfach wieder 'ne Gamingkiste her!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (9. November 2012)

tach auch ... ans auspennen kann man sich auch schnell gewöhnen ...


----------



## Hopi (9. November 2012)

EA-Tec schrieb:


> Ich hab' beschlossen meine Workstation fremdgehen zu lassen, nachdem ich den Trailer zum neuen Call of Duty gesehen habe - mit 2 x Xeon E5-2687W, 192 GB RAM und 4 x 100GB Server-SSDs im RAID5 sollte dahingehend schon mal genügend Power vorhanden sein
> 
> Vorhin noch Max Payne 3 auf der XBox gezockt - also Spaß macht es, aber Shooter sind einfach nix für Konsolen, da muss einfach wieder 'ne Gamingkiste her!


Moin,
bei 4 Platten würde ich eher ein Raid 10 fahren. Aber ganz davon abgesehen  Du musst erst mal mein Tester für den I MAC sein  vorher gibt es nix anderes


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. November 2012)

Moin, Moin 



wissefux schrieb:


> tach auch ... ans auspennen kann man sich auch schnell gewöhnen ...



Auspennen issscchhht


----------



## EA-Tec (9. November 2012)

Moin, 

ein "wenig" ausgeschlafen  ich mach' mich dann mal auf in's Büro.



Hopi schrieb:


> Moin,
> bei 4 Platten würde ich eher ein Raid 10 fahren. Aber ganz davon abgesehen  Du musst erst mal mein Tester für den I MAC sein  vorher gibt es nix anderes



Ich hab' nur die SSDs drin, d.h. keinerlei Daten-HDD - und da die SSDs mit 100GB relativ klein ausfallen, hab' ich mich für's RAID 5 entschieden. Werde mir noch zwei 4TB-HDD kaufen, für die Daten. Dann wird auch das SSD-RAID umgebaut. 

Wart' doch mal ab, bis ich den iMac habe


----------



## Hopi (9. November 2012)

LOL, der DAX fällt  mal sehen wann er richtig runter knallt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. November 2012)

wahltho schrieb:


> Auspennen issscchhht



... Deshalb Penne ich auch fast immer aus


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. November 2012)

Noch eine Story-Mission, dann wäre BL2 erstmal 1x komplett durchgehockt 

... zum Glück gibt es aber noch jede Menge optionale Missionen


----------



## EA-Tec (9. November 2012)

Bestaendigkeit zahlt sich aus, hmm? 

Welches kommt als Naechstes?


----------



## mzaskar (9. November 2012)

Mir war langweilig und ich habe mal was gebastelt  

Vorher





Nacher


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (10. November 2012)

moin. schon wieder ausgepennt. muß langsam aufpassen, dass das nicht zur gewohnheit wird 

hmm, rad geputzt, neue reifen und weiße pedale. hab ich schon mal erwähnt, daß ich weiß toll finde


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. November 2012)

Moin 

Wie immer ausgepennt - Das ist eine tolle Gewohnheit

Ich würde empfehlen lieber aktiv Sport zu machen, anstatt am Bike rumzubasteln 

... Und hatte ich schon erwähnt, dass ich weiß schwuchtelig finde


----------



## wissefux (10. November 2012)

du hättest die weiße gabel drin lassen sollen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. November 2012)

Handsome Jack und der Krieger wären erledigt  

... Und das heutige Sportprogramm ist auch erledigt


----------



## Hopi (10. November 2012)

Ich habe eben meine MAC Maus zu Grabe getragen  die Dinger halten einfach nix aus


----------



## wissefux (10. November 2012)

du sollst mit mäusen ja auch nicht nach ratten werfen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (10. November 2012)

so langsam wirds spannend ...


----------



## wissefux (10. November 2012)

countdown läuft ...


----------



## wissefux (10. November 2012)

wer lauert alles im hintergrund ?


----------



## wissefux (10. November 2012)

gleich gehts ab ...


----------



## wissefux (10. November 2012)

drei


----------



## wissefux (10. November 2012)

zwei


----------



## wissefux (10. November 2012)

eins


----------



## wissefux (10. November 2012)

meins !


----------



## wissefux (10. November 2012)

wissefux schrieb:


> drei





wissefux schrieb:


> zwei





wissefux schrieb:


> eins





wissefux schrieb:


> meins !



yeeeeeeeah


----------



## mzaskar (10. November 2012)

Sagg  

so fertig mit Bikebau für die Stadt und den Winterpokal  bin im November schon mehr gefahren wie im September und Oktober zusammen und auch schon mehr wie im August vor dem Unfall  





Die dicken Reifen werden nach der geplanten, morgigen Schlammpackung gegen etwas leichteres für die Stadt getauscht  

soderle. was mach der Fürstliche Ballerknabe eigentlich, der hat doch bestimmt schon einen 5 Tagebart und Schwielen an den Händen vom Daddeln


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopi (10. November 2012)

wissefux schrieb:


> du sollst mit mäusen ja auch nicht nach ratten werfen



Die sind einfach nicht Trading tauglich.  So eine teure Maus muss es doch abkönnen wenn sie vor Wut auf den Tisch ballert


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. November 2012)

Mensch hier ist ja mal echt was passiert 

Glückwunsch dem Fux


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. November 2012)

Der Fürst hat jedenfalls leichten Muskelkater, weil seine Personal-Trainerin ihn gestern und heute beim Training so hart rangenommen hat


----------



## EA-Tec (11. November 2012)

Genialer Boxkampf, großartig!

Gute Nacht.


----------



## TiJoe (11. November 2012)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Sagg
> 
> so fertig mit Bikebau für die Stadt und den Winterpokal  bin im November schon mehr gefahren wie im September und Oktober zusammen und auch schon mehr wie im August vor dem Unfall



Hast fein gemacht!!! 

Die Nicolais sind echt eine Option...

Gruß Joe


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. November 2012)

Moin 

Die Nicolais sind keine Option, sondern die einzige Alternativel 

Nach 6 Tagen hintereinander Sport heute mal ein Ruhetag


----------



## wissefux (11. November 2012)

moin.


----------



## ratte (11. November 2012)

Gleich gibt es Fango.


----------



## mzaskar (11. November 2012)

schon hinter mir


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. November 2012)

Heute Nachmittag gab es ein Kulturprogramm. Konkret einen Besuch zweier Ausstellungen in der Schirn in FFM (wo der Fürst auf Grund des Mäzenatentums seines Brötchengebers praktischerweise keinen Eintritt zahlen muss   ) 

Es war heuer so mild, dass man in den Cafés draussen sitzen konnte


----------



## wissefux (11. November 2012)

gn8


----------



## wissefux (12. November 2012)

moin, der park ruft ð³


----------



## --bikerider-- (12. November 2012)

moin, melde mich aus dem tiefsten osten!

1 Woche Lehrgang in Bernburg (Saale)


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. November 2012)

Moin, Moin 

Das Bike ruft 

... Ach und natürlich ausgepennt


----------



## wissefux (12. November 2012)

so, jetzt hab auch ich langsam ausgepennt ð


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. November 2012)

Sehr schön 2-rädrig nach EB gelangt 

Und es gibt etwas zu feiern: Seit einem Jahr nutzt der Fürst Apple im Officium (anstatt Windoof)


----------



## wissefux (12. November 2012)

doppelt glÃ¼cklicher ð


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. November 2012)

**** Megamonsterfettes Bäuerchen !!! ****

... zwei Gänsekeulen mit Rotkraut und Kartoffelklößen


----------



## wissefux (12. November 2012)

dreifach glücklicher


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. November 2012)

Gut 2-rädrig heimgekommen 

... also 4-fach Glücklicher


----------



## mzaskar (12. November 2012)

so was will ich auch


----------



## wissefux (12. November 2012)

einen singlespeeder


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. November 2012)

Da waren die Holland-Räder, die ich früher in meiner Jugend im Rheinland gefahren bin, aber wesentlich -er 

Crysis 2 hat eine absolut geniale Grafik 

Gute Nacht


----------



## mzaskar (12. November 2012)

den Schicken Speichenschutz natürlich


----------



## wissefux (13. November 2012)

moin. der fürst hebt sich wohl das beste bis zum schluss auf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. November 2012)

Moin, Moin 



mzaskar schrieb:


> den Schicken Speichenschutz natürlich



Sowas hatten die H'räder natürlich auch 

Heute Nacht hat's draußen wieder gekniffen


----------



## wissefux (13. November 2012)

aber die strassen waren trocken und prima 4 rädrig zu befahren


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. November 2012)

Die Strassen sehen auch trocken aus und es sieht nach idealem 2-Rad-Wetter aus


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. November 2012)

wahltho schrieb:


> Die Strassen sehen auch trocken aus und es sieht nach idealem 2-Rad-Wetter aus



 Bingo - Trocken, frisch und herrlich sonnig


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. November 2012)

Der Sport der Breiten hat anscheinend gerade mal wieder Hochkonjunktur. Kein Wunder, wo ja die Weihnachtsmarktsaison mit Glühwein bald losgeht


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. November 2012)

Auch gut und trocken wieder 2-rädrig heimgekommen 

Crysis 2 gefällt mir immer besser


----------



## wissefux (14. November 2012)

moin. frisch.


----------



## wissefux (14. November 2012)

ziemlich frisch, aber trotz gekniffener autos nicht glatt. dennoch wird es langsam wohl zeit, auch beim rad die winterreifen aufzuziehen ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. November 2012)

Moin 

Der Spike-Laufradsatz hängt wie immer im Keller und ist dank meines Bike-Baukastensystems auf jedem unserer 6 Bikes in fünf Minuten montiert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. November 2012)

Gut 2-rädrig nach EB gelangt


----------



## EA-Tec (14. November 2012)

Moin moin, 

ausgeschlafen!  

Gleich geht's auf nach Chemnitz, endlich mal wieder ein vernünftiges Hochleistungscluster besichtigen! 

Und auf dem Rückweg morgen wird der neue Gaming-PC abgeholt - fehlen nur noch die Spiele


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. November 2012)

Es kommen ja in nächster Zeit genug neue goile Titel raus


----------



## Klein-Holgi (14. November 2012)

nun gut...ich bin heute morgen noch mit Slicks gefahrlos unterwegs gewesen, wobei dieses Supersonic Zeug wirklich nicht sehr pannensicher ist. Zwischen ULB und FH hab ich den Schlauch gewechselt...bei den Temperaturen ohne Handschuhe nicht sonderlich lustig...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. November 2012)

Nimm die Conti Town & Country. Dieser Negativprofilreifen steht vom Rollwiderstand her Slicks in nichts nach und ist zudem äußerst pannensicher.

Ich fahre die Dinger schon seit 1995 als einzigen Reifen auf meinem Alltags-/Strassen-MTB (R&M Delite Grey).

Sogar auf Trails sind die Dinger einigermaßen zu gebrauchen. Bin auf meinem R&M Delite Grey damit schon fast alles im Taunus runtergedüst.

Habe mit diesem Reifen somit schon >100.000 km zurückgelegt. Die Anzahl der Platten in der Zeit kann ich an einer Hand abzählen.

Tipp: Noch Antiplatt zwischen Mantel und Schlauch, als zusätzliche Pannensicherung


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. November 2012)

wahltho schrieb:


> Es kommen ja in nächster Zeit genug neue goile Titel raus



Habe gerade bei gamesonly.at Call of Duty 9: Black Ops 2 bestellt 

... die UK Zombie 100%-Uncut Edition


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klein-Holgi (14. November 2012)

Guter Tipp! Der Reifen sieht gut aus. Bin eh Conti-Fan bzw. Schwalbe-"Hasser"....

....was heute morgen in mich gefahren ist, den 6,5kg Racer zu nehmen, weiß ich allerdings auch nicht. Reifen sind die GrandPrix Supersonic mit den entsprechenden Schläuchen - "selbst schuld" kann man da nur sagen!

Jetzt hab ich aber grade nen größeren Posten SpeedKing Protection bestellt. Das ist die eigentliche Wahl fürn Arbeitsweg...damit ist man nicht auf Asphalt angewiesen. Aber die sind wahrscheinlich eh schnell runter. Viel mehr als 1000km machen die Stollen nicht mit in der Regel.

Hier ist das Elend:


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. November 2012)

Wie gesagt: Die Town & Country gehen auch sehr gut auf "nicht asphaltierten" Wegen


----------



## Klein-Holgi (14. November 2012)

wahltho schrieb:


> Habe gerade bei gamesonly.at Call of Duty 9: Black Ops 2 bestellt
> 
> ... die UK Zombie 100%-Uncut Edition



 und danke für den Laden, ich hab immer bei gameware.at bestellt - wobei ich mit dem sehr zufrieden bin. MP3 damals 3 Tage vor Veröffentlichung im Briefkasten gehabt

...und CoD BlackOps (1) liegt bei mir noch versiegelt rum allerdings die Prestige Edition mit dem Spy car


......und die Reifen teste ich irgendwann als nächstes Mal. Auf jeden Fall sehen sie super aus für den Zweck!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. November 2012)

Klein-Holgi schrieb:


> ... und danke für den Laden, ich hab immer bei gameware.at bestellt ...



Die erfüllen wahrscheinlich beide ihren Zweck -  Hauptsache .at, um sich die eigenhändige Zustellung bei FSK18 zu ersparen


----------



## Klein-Holgi (14. November 2012)

...und um die PEGI-Version zu kriegen *Splatter*


----------



## EA-Tec (14. November 2012)

Ich melde mal Provisionsansprueche bei GO.at an  

Mal gucken was fuer den PC in naechster Zeit kommt. Fantasykram wie Borderlands ist nicht meins, und bei CoD ist mir die Grafik nicht gut genug. 

Gute Nacht aus Altenburg, Thueringen. Dem Ar*** der Welt!?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. November 2012)

Hab' heute erstmal mit der zweiten Runde von Borderlands 2 im "Wahrer Kammerjäger"-Modus begonnen 

... danach noch ein bisschen Crysis 2


----------



## wissefux (15. November 2012)

moin. scheint recht mild heuer ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. November 2012)

... ist recht mild heuer 

Heute ausnahmsweise mal früh & 4-rädrig gut nach EB gelangt 

... natürlich wie immer oben ohne 

... ach und moin natürlich


----------



## Klein-Holgi (15. November 2012)

Moin auch...

...also in selber Bekleidung wie gestern fand ich es nicht merklich wärmer als gestern auch wenn die Zahlen anderes sagen...

Bei oben ohne bei dem Wetter muss man sich aber schon paar "bewundernde" Blicke gefallen lassen oder??? so in der Art eher:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. November 2012)

Es war heute morgen deutlich wärmer als gestern. Die Scheiben der Autos auf der Strasse waren nicht zugefroren und es war kein Raureif auf der Strasse.

Die 4-Rad-Anzeige hat 6 Grad angezeigt.

Wer die technischen Segnungen der heutigen Cabrios nicht kennt, schaut in der Tat dumm, wenn er bei den Temperaturen jemanden oben ohne sieht


----------



## mzaskar (15. November 2012)

Kalt wars


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. November 2012)

Gute Nacht


----------



## wissefux (16. November 2012)

moin. gestern früh wars irgendwie noch warm, aber im verlauf fühlte sich das dann doch kälter an als vorgestern ... wie auch immer, heut ist mal 4 rad angesagt ... einfach zu faul


----------



## wissefux (16. November 2012)

ach ja : tgif


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. November 2012)

Moin 

Da ich gestern schon zwangsweise faul sein musste, geht es heute wieder auf's 2-Rad, sonst komme ich dieses Woche nicht auf mein Trainings-Pensum


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. November 2012)

Gut 2-rädrig nach EB gelangt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. November 2012)

In spätestens 30 Minuten ist w/e


----------



## mzaskar (16. November 2012)

sagg  Alder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. November 2012)

Genau 

und tschüss


----------



## wissefux (16. November 2012)

wahltho schrieb:


> In spätestens 30 Minuten ist w/e



dito. na gut am ende war es doch kurz nach drei


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. November 2012)

So: Das freitägliche Sportprogramm geht gleich weiter mit Zirkel-Training & Galileo bei der Personal-Trainerin A. 

... ich hype gerade wieder ziemlich BL2 im Wahrer Kammerjäger Modus


----------



## wissefux (17. November 2012)

moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. November 2012)

Tach auch


----------



## mzaskar (17. November 2012)

Heute gibt es die Winterpokal-Fondue-Trail-Tour mit anschließender Rutschpartie  

Obwohl die Rutschpartie lasse ich aus und nehme den chicken way nach unten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (17. November 2012)

Gestern hatte ich die neue XX1 von Sram in der Hand ... lecker das Teil und absolut g**l gemacht. Die Augen haben geleuchtet bis mindestens nach Paris und zurück


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. November 2012)

Igitt 'ne Kettenschaltung :kotz: :kotz: :kotz:


----------



## ratte (17. November 2012)

Einzig der der Blick per Webcam auf den Feldberg hat vorhin einen Hauch von Motivation auslösen können.
Allerdings vereinnahmt der Nebel jetzt auch schon langsam das Plateau. 

http://www.taunus.info/popups/webcam.aspx?cam=feldbergcam&mode=weitwinkel&feature=1


----------



## mzaskar (17. November 2012)

aber eine schöne


----------



## mzaskar (17. November 2012)

gut Möglich das ich Morgen einen Abstecher in die Berge mache


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. November 2012)

Ich war gerade zum Sport in Ruppsch, da ist es noch viel nebliger


----------



## EA-Tec (17. November 2012)

mzaskar schrieb:


> gut Möglich das ich Morgen einen Abstecher in die Berge mache



Traumhaft! 

Guten Morgen - vor 30 Minuten aufgestanden, ausgeschlafen. Naja, nicht wirklich... bin erst um 6 in's Bett. Blödes Battlefield 3 Multiplayer


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. November 2012)

mzaskar schrieb:


> aber eine schöne



Dann ist es hält ganz schön zum :kotz:


----------



## Hopi (17. November 2012)

EA-Tec schrieb:


> Traumhaft!
> 
> Guten Morgen - vor 30 Minuten aufgestanden, ausgeschlafen. Naja, nicht wirklich... bin erst um 6 in's Bett. Blödes Battlefield 3 Multiplayer



Ohh wie ich das kenne  aus dem Grund habe ich auch keine Konsole 

Und mein Lieblingsspiel BF V liegt seid Jahren in der Schublade.


----------



## EA-Tec (17. November 2012)

Konsole hab ich zwar, aber (bloederweise) seit Donnerstag auch einen Gaming PC, da macht das Spielen im Multiplayer erst richtig Spass


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopi (17. November 2012)

ich glaube nicht, dass ich noch mal über einen PC zocken würde, nachdem EA den Zugriff auf deine HD verlangt. Nee nee, wenn die nächste Generation Konsolen kommt, überlege ich noch mal was für schlechte Tage zu holen.


----------



## ratte (17. November 2012)

Hopi schrieb:


> Nee nee, wenn die nächste Generation Konsolen kommt, überlege ich noch mal was für schlechte Tage zu holen.


Ach ja? 
Wir sollten die Elektronikartikelwunschliste dringend nochmal überarbeiten.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. November 2012)

Borderlands 2 ist und bleibt aktuell mein Favorit


----------



## mzaskar (17. November 2012)

Lecker wars  Vielen Dank an smohr fürs organisieren  

Das Objekt der Begierde





Transportmittel 






Alle satt geworden ??


----------



## wissefux (18. November 2012)

moin. umzug 2. teil ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. November 2012)

Moin


----------



## mzaskar (18. November 2012)

über den Wolken ist die Freiheit grenzenlos


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. November 2012)

Gleich geht's Wilhelm an den Blechkragen


----------



## wissefux (18. November 2012)

kann es sein, daß mir der fürst so gegen 16.00 uhr am fischbacher berg mit seinem streitross entgegenkam  wenn´s offen gewesen wäre, wär ich mir jetzt sicher. aber ob der geschlossenen variante des streitrosses hatte ich so meine zweifel, denn es war ja bestes fürsten oben ohne wetter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (18. November 2012)

mein Bike und ich


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. November 2012)

wissefux schrieb:


> kann es sein, daß mir der fürst so gegen 16.00 uhr am fischbacher berg mit seinem streitross entgegenkam



 Yepp - Das war dann wohl meine Wenigkeit.

War in leichtem Regen gestartet, daher ausnahmsweise nicht oben ohne 

Der Blechkerl Wilhelm ist endgültig Geschichte 

... und der Fürst überlegt auch dieses Jahr mal wieder, ob er sich in dieser Saison einen vierrädrigen Winterurlaub gönnt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. November 2012)

"Attack the Block" ist echt Goller Trash


----------



## wissefux (19. November 2012)

moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. November 2012)

Moin moin


----------



## wissefux (19. November 2012)

frischer gegenwind heuer ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (19. November 2012)

gestern mal skyfall angeschaut. ich fands klasse ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. November 2012)

Skyfall issschht Mega- Ich war auch begeistert 

Sehr gut 2-rädrig nach EB gelangt, aber ohne frischen Gegenwind.


----------



## EA-Tec (19. November 2012)

Moin, 

angenehm heut'! 

Dämliches Ebay - ein Spaßbieter kauft mein Macbook Pro, Verkaufswert ca. 1.800,- EUR. Die Auktion wird von Ebay gelöscht, da sie feststellen, dass es sich um einen Spaßbieter handelt. 

1. Die Auktion wurde komplett gelöscht, d.h. ich darf den ganzen Rotz nochmal neu eingeben 
2. Das Verkaufslimit von 3.000,- EUR ist weiterhin aktiv, d.h. mir bleiben nur knappe 1.200,- EUR, ergo kann ich den Artikel gar nicht aktiv einstellen.

Ebay ist so ein Mist geworden, unfassbar - jetzt heißt's erstmal tagelang abwarten, dass der Kundenservice antwortet. Und dann muss ich wahrscheinlich alles nochmal wie 'nem Kleinkind erklären, denn mit Erwachsenen bzw. Gebildeten hat man es dort scheinbar nicht zu tun.


----------



## Hopi (19. November 2012)

EA-Tec schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> angenehm heut'!
> 
> Dämliches Ebay - ein Spaßbieter kauft mein Macbook Pro, Verkaufswert ca. 1.800,- EUR. Die Auktion wird von Ebay gelöscht, da sie feststellen, dass es sich um einen Spaßbieter handelt.



Sei doch froh, dass sie es gemerkt haben. Stell dir mal vor die hätten dir die Gebühren berechnet und Du hättest beweisen müssen, dass kein Geschäft zustande kam.


----------



## Hopi (19. November 2012)

.


----------



## EA-Tec (19. November 2012)

Das ist nun nicht der erste Spaßbieter während meiner Ebay-Laufbahn, und ich musste noch nie irgendwas beweisen, in der Hinsicht!? 

Hatte bisher das "Glück", dass bei mir immer diese Null-Bewertungen-Affen gekauft haben, und eine kurze Nachricht an Ebay gereicht hat. 

Diesmal hat's Ebay, wie gesagt, selber gelöscht.


----------



## Hopi (19. November 2012)

kurze Frage  wann soll denn der IMAC kommen


----------



## EA-Tec (19. November 2012)

Hab' immer noch die Info für Ende November, wobei Apple ja angeblich Probleme beim Schweißverfahren hat. 
Mein Ansprechpartner meint Ende November sei noch aktuell - ich warte einfach mal ab. Solange ich kein verbindliches Lieferdatum habe, behalte ich den Mid 2010 iMac noch.


----------



## Hopi (19. November 2012)

kaufen wir Apple, so lange es sie noch gibt 

Die wären schön blöd, wenn sie es nicht mehr vor Weihnachten schaffen.

Ich habe bis ende Januar Zeit, dann muss ich aber langsam was machen, da PS echt keinen Spaß mehr macht. Kaum hat man mal 10 bis 15 Ebenen, schon zieht sich jeder Schritt wie Kaugummi


----------



## EA-Tec (19. November 2012)

Ich hätte noch 'ne schöne Workstation für dich mit 2 x Intel E5-2687W, 128 GB RAM, sowie einer NVIDIA K5000. 

Ich verspreche Dir, dass das Ding über 10 bis 15 Ebenen nur müde lächelt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopi (19. November 2012)

EA-Tec schrieb:


> Ich hätte noch 'ne schöne Workstation für dich mit 2 x Intel E5-2687W, 128 GB RAM, sowie einer NVIDIA K5000.
> 
> Ich verspreche Dir, dass das Ding über 10 bis 15 Ebenen nur müde lächelt



ach wenn es nur um einen schnellen PC ginge  aber ich könnte meine ganze Software vergessen, weil die Lizenzen eben auf MAC laufen.


----------



## EA-Tec (19. November 2012)

OS X in einer VM laufen lassen 

Scherz bei Seite - die Workstation ist, 1.200W Netzteil mit Miniluefter sei Dank, sowieso viel zu laut, um sie im Buero zu haben. 

Ich muss mir da auch noch was ueberlegen, irgendwie muss das Ding leiser werden.


----------



## Hopi (19. November 2012)

Der IMAC is schon OK, so ein 27" macht sich noch ganz gut neben meinem 21" Wacom und dem 24" Monitor für den Server. 

Ich kaufe auch keine Leistung mehr, die ich nicht brauche. Zahlt heute eh kein Kunde mehr . Und der I MAC mit dem 7er Intel und genug RAM reicht für meine Jobs völlig, wenn ich Video machen würde, sähe es bestimmt anders aus.


----------



## Hopi (19. November 2012)

EA-Tec schrieb:


> OS X in einer VM laufen lassen
> 
> Scherz bei Seite - die Workstation ist, 1.200W Netzteil mit Miniluefter sei Dank, sowieso viel zu laut, um sie im Buero zu haben.
> 
> Ich muss mir da auch noch was ueberlegen, irgendwie muss das Ding leiser werden.



Wasserkühlung? Und den Wärmetauscher ausserhalb des Zimmers. Wir haben mal über eine Wandkühlung nachgedacht, also die Wärme in die Wand abgeben . Macht den Rechner nur leider nicht so mobil


----------



## EA-Tec (19. November 2012)

Ne, Wasserkühlung ist mir zu aufwändig - ist letzten Endes ein Arbeitsgerät, der darf ruhig mal ein wenig Krach machen  ... irgendwann kauf' ich noch ein anderes Netzteil, aber erstmal ein passendes finden! 

Grad' 'ne Runde Battlefield 3 online gezockt - meine Fresse ey, wenn jetzt nicht die Simpsons laufen würden, würd' ich immer noch wie ein Besessener da sitzen und rumballern


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. November 2012)

Ja, ja wassergekühlte PCs, die hatte ich mir zu meinen Flugsimulatorzeiten auch immer zusammengebastelt 

... Lange, lange ist es her 

Hatte mein Zeug immer bei www.aquacomputer.de gekauft.

Gut 2-rädrig heimgekommen und noch  BL2 weitergezockt


----------



## wissefux (20. November 2012)

moin moin


----------



## wissefux (20. November 2012)

recht nebulös heute ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. November 2012)

Tach auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. November 2012)

In der Tat etwas nebulös, aber trotzdem gut 2-rädrig nach EB gelangt


----------



## EA-Tec (20. November 2012)

Moin moin, 

anstrengender Tag heute - ein Meeting nach dem anderen, und die ganzen Systemintegratoren merken dass sie ja noch haufenweise Projekte für Q4 haben.


----------



## Hopi (20. November 2012)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ja, ja wassergekühlte PCs, die hatte ich mir zu meinen Flugsimulatorzeiten auch immer zusammengebastelt
> 
> ... Lange, lange ist es her
> 
> Hatte mein Zeug immer bei www.aquacomputer.de gekauft.



Coole Seite, die kannte ich überhaupt nicht.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. November 2012)

Das sind die Pioniere der Wasserkühlung für PCs D gewesen. Ich hatte mir in der ersten Hälfte des letzten Jahrzehnts mehrere wassergekühlte PCs für die Flugsimulation zusammengebaut.

In der Endausbaustufe war alles wassergekühlt:
- CPU
- GPUs auf den beiden Grafikkarten
- Chipsatz
- Netzteil (!!! )
- Festplatten

Alles mit Temperatursensoren, Durchflussmessern und Steuerungsmodul.

Wärmetauscher waren am Ende 2 60cm Heizkörperradiatoren.

Die Leitungen wurden auf Basis des Stecksystems von www.festo.com realisiert. Das wird auch in Kaffeemaschinen eingesetzt.


----------



## Hopi (20. November 2012)

ich habe ja auch schon Wasserkühlungen verbaut, aber unser Lieferant hatte andere (kleinere) Systeme.

Das wildeste was wir mal hatten, war ein 100% passiver PC (null Lüfter) und hätte es schon SSD gegeben, dann wäre er absolut lautlos gewesen. So konnte man noch ganz leicht die HD hören. 

Ist schon pervers, wenn man sich überlegt, dass man riesige Klimasysteme an ein Rechenzentrum anschließt, wo man die Abwärme bestimmt noch nutzen könnte.


----------



## mzaskar (20. November 2012)

Wird gemacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EA-Tec (20. November 2012)

wahltho schrieb:


> Das sind die Pioniere der Wasserkühlung für PCs D gewesen.



Eher Pioniere im "wie verkaufe ich mich über Wert"-Marketing, denn so richtig groß kamen die Jungs nie raus.
Erzählen was von tollen Rechenzentren hier und da - da ich "rein zufällig" im Markt von Rechenzentren tätig bin, bin ich doch ein wenig erstaunt, dass ich noch nie deren Lösung gesehen habe?! 
 @Hopi: 
Ich liebe Riesen-Rechenzentren, da die Server von uns kommen - sollen die nur fleissig weiterbauen  ... wobei der Trend mittlerweile mehr und mehr in Richtung Storage geht, da ein Server ja kaum noch was machen muss, Speicher ist das A und O!

So, erste Tageshälfte vorbei - jetzt geht's erstmal in's Bonamente, ich brauch 'ne Portion totes Tier!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. November 2012)

Hopi schrieb:


> Das wildeste was wir mal hatten, war ein 100% passiver PC (null Lüfter) und hätte es schon SSD gegeben, dann wäre er absolut lautlos gewesen. So konnte man noch ganz leicht die HD hören.



Mit Passivkühlungen hatte ich mich damals auch mal beschäftigt. Ich hatte mal einen Passiv PC mit einer Heatpipe-Lösung für CPU & GPU, einem Passivkühler für Chipsatz und einem lüfterlosen Netzteil. Da war dann schon eine kleine SSD drin. Das Ding hat keinen Mucks mehr gemacht.

Meine Erfahrung war nur, dass diese Art von Kühlung für High End PCs, die stundenlang unter Vollast genutzt werden, nicht geeignet war. Daher habe ich die Flusi-PCs immer wassergekühlt aufgebaut.


----------



## EA-Tec (20. November 2012)

Ach du Schande, wahltho - gerade kam, aufgrund des Kaufs einer GTX 690 Grafikkarte, der Downloadcode für Borderlands 2 ... soll ich's vielleicht doch mal anspielen?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. November 2012)

Vorsicht  - Hohe Suchtgefahr !!!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. November 2012)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uJvNN5JBjU4"]Affe mit Waffe - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## Hopi (20. November 2012)

wahltho schrieb:


> Affe mit Waffe - YouTube



Ich würde echt gerne mal wissen, was für ein Kaliber die da in der Waffe haben. 





[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ox4-ucf9M50&feature=related"]riesiges Gewehr mit mÃ¤chtigem RÃ¼ckstoss - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. November 2012)

Hopi schrieb:


> Ich würde echt gerne mal wissen, was für ein Kaliber die da in der Waffe haben.



Kollege meinte in dem "Affen mit Wafen" wäre es 500er Nitro Express. Gibt auch noch 'nen 700er Nitro Express


----------



## Hopi (20. November 2012)

Amis


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. November 2012)

Ich sach nur: "BFG 9000"


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. November 2012)

Gut 2-rädrig heimgekommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EA-Tec (20. November 2012)

Meine AMD HD 7990 Devil 13 ist wohl kaputt - und das nach nur fuenf Tagen.....

Morgen bin ich eh in Muenchen, da werden ein paar alte AMD Kontakte besucht  

Gute Nacht!


----------



## wissefux (21. November 2012)

moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. November 2012)

Moin 



EA-Tec schrieb:


> Meine AMD HD 7990 Devil 13 ist wohl kaputt - und das nach nur fuenf Tagen.....



Sagt mir ganz nichts 

... Kenne mich mit dem ganzen PC-Zeug aktuell überhaupt nicht mehr aus.

Da ich schon lange keine Flugsimulation mehr betreibe und am PC nicht zocke, nutze ich schon lange nur noch Laptops und bin vor einiger Zeit zudem komplett auf Apple umgestiegen.

Am PCs gezockt habe ich auch eigentlich nur während des Studiums in den 80ern: Castle Adventure, Space Quest, Leisure Suit Larry, etc...

... Damals haben wir allerdings zum Cheaten für Castle Adventure sogar noch Assembler-Routinen für den Tastatur-Interrupt geschrieben


----------



## wissefux (21. November 2012)

heute frischer gegenwind aus ssw, sso, sw, so oder s


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. November 2012)

Heute habe ich auf der  2-rädrigen Fahrt nach EB in der Tat auch eine leichte frische Brise verspürt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. November 2012)

Das gönn' ich mir zu Weihnachten!


----------



## wissefux (21. November 2012)

komisch, dass sich sowas in einem elbenwald findet


----------



## Hopi (21. November 2012)

wahltho schrieb:


> Das gönn' ich mir zu Weihnachten!



Das versteht man also unter zweiter Kindheit


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. November 2012)

Ich glaube, ich habe nie von mir behauptet, je erwachsen geworden zu sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (21. November 2012)

Ich glaube ich lege mir ein schönes Werkzeug unter den Baum  

http://www.centrimaster.de/


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. November 2012)

In der Hinsicht fällt mir echt nichts mehr ein  Wunschlos glücklich sozusagen 

Ich mache mir aber wahrscheinlich dieses Jahr ein anderes grösseres Weihnachtsgeschenk, das langfristig und nachhaltig wirkt 

... aber noch heisst es: Ppssst!!!


----------



## mzaskar (21. November 2012)

wahltho schrieb:


> In der Hinsicht fällt mir echt nichts mehr ein  Wunschlos glücklich sozusagen
> 
> Ich mache mir aber wahrscheinlich dieses Jahr ein anderes grösseres Weihnachtsgeschenk, das langfristig und nachhaltig wirkt
> 
> ... aber noch heisst es: Ppssst!!!



Lass mich raten, du verkaufst deinen Flitzer und kaufst dir eine Flower Power Bully


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. November 2012)

Nix da, mein geliebtes 4-rädriges Spassgefährt gebe ich nicht her 

Ich habe ein nicht direkt materielles Geschenk an mich im Sinn


----------



## mzaskar (21. November 2012)




----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. November 2012)

Abwarten 

Gute Nacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (22. November 2012)

moin. da sind wir aber gespannt ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. November 2012)

Moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. November 2012)

Gut 2-rädrig nach EB gelangt.

In den höheren Lagen von K'heim war heute etwas Raureif auf den Strassen, wohingegen es Richtung EB immer nebulöser wurde.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. November 2012)

Draussen ist es gerade wieder ziemlich nebulös 

... ich bin wirklich froh, dass ich mit dem 2-Rad unterwegs bin, denn es zeichnet sich das totale Verkehrschaos ab


----------



## wissefux (22. November 2012)

yep, ein unfall auf der route 66 stadteinwärts in höhe nw-kreuz führte zu einem ordentlichen rückstau. der nebel leistet seinen beitrag, war aber erst hier oben richtig dicht ...
radfahren im dichten nebel find ich aber auch nicht so dolle ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. November 2012)

Ich mag's 

Bei mir war's dann genau umgekehrt: Auf den Feldern bei EB, Sulzbach und Liederbach tlw. nur 10 bis 20m Sicht und ab Höhe Kompostdeponie Kelkheim dann plötzlich klar 

Gerade noch gut 2 Stunden BL2 gezockt 

Gute Nacht


----------



## wissefux (22. November 2012)

gn8


----------



## wissefux (23. November 2012)

moin.
tgif.


----------



## wissefux (23. November 2012)

erneut recht nebulös


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. November 2012)

Tach auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. November 2012)

Heute mal wieder 4-rädrig nach EB gelangt. Natürlich oben ohne 

Der Nebel hatte sich schon einigermaßen gelichtet.


----------



## wissefux (23. November 2012)

oben ohne bei nebel ist auch doof. dann hast du das zeugs ja direkt zwischen dir und windschutzscheibe 

das erste mal seit juli wieder eine komplette woche 2 rädrig


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. November 2012)

Geht doch 

Wenn Freitag kein Frei-Tag ist, wird es bei mir häufig knapp mit dem 2-Rad w/ des abendlichen Sportprogramms in Ruppsch.

Hier noch ein nachträglicher Thanksgiving-Gruss:


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. November 2012)

Sportprogramm absovlviert 

Jetzt gibt es nur noch etwas BL2  

Gute Nacht


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. November 2012)

... Und schon wieder GN8


----------



## wissefux (25. November 2012)

nö, jetzt erst gn8 ...


----------



## wissefux (25. November 2012)

moin. ausgepennt.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. November 2012)

wissefux schrieb:


> moin. ausgepennt.



2x dito 

... Aber ausgepennt jetzt erst


----------



## mzaskar (25. November 2012)

uff, oben 




Heutiges Ausflugsziel -> die Mythen 






könnte man sich ja mal mit klettern versuchen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. November 2012)

N'abend 

Schöne Bilder 

Boaah bin ich vollgefressen und müde 

Morgen heißt es leider ausnahmsweise früh aufstehen  

Daher Gute Nacht


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. November 2012)

... Und leider schon Moin 

... Leider, weil nicht ausgepennt


----------



## ratte (26. November 2012)

Aaahhh, Forum wieder online. 

Hatte es nur nebenbei mitbekommen. So fiel es aber weniger schwer, ein wenig zu putzen. Die Eltern kommen morgen mal wieder vorbei.
Irgendwie hat es auch Nachteile in ordentlicher Reichweite zum Flughafen mit Parkmöglichkeiten vor der Haustüre zu wohnen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. November 2012)

N'abend 

Ein anstrengender Tag mit 2x vierrsädrig EB und zurück w/ eines privaten Termins zu Hause in der Mittagszeit


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. November 2012)

Scheint eine größere Störung zu sein


----------



## ratte (26. November 2012)

Bei Deinem Link scheint es auch eine Störung zu geben. Da hat sich ein "T"ippfehler eingeschlichen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. November 2012)

Korrigiert und guten Nacht


----------



## wissefux (26. November 2012)

so, denn mal nachträglich ein moin  kaum mal länger gepennt und schon ging nix mehr ...

und sogleich gn8


----------



## wissefux (27. November 2012)

moin zur rechten zeit


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. November 2012)

Moin 

.... Heute wiederfrisch und munter, da ausgepennt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. November 2012)

Gut 2-rädrig nach EB gelangt 

Habe neulich mal meine Polar-Aufzeichnungen für 2012 ausgewertet. Dieses Jahr werde ich wohl wieder auf ca. 8.000km 2-Rad-KM kommen. Ist ggü. den Vorjahren zwar tlw. deutlich weniger geworden, sollte aber immer noch reichen, um die Grundkondition einigermaßen zu halten.


----------



## ratte (27. November 2012)

Uiii, *bibber* bei der Vorhersage wird es langsam Zeit, ans Aufziehen der Spikes zu denken. 
Und so soll es dann auch noch ein paar Tage weiter gehen. Ich bin mal gespannt.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. November 2012)

Auf der 2-rädrigen Heimfahrt leichter Nieselregen. Regenkleidung war aber nicht erforderlich.

Gute Nacht


----------



## wissefux (28. November 2012)

moin. dies wird dann wohl eine komplette 4 rad woche ...


----------



## mzaskar (28. November 2012)

ich glaube langsam werde ich mal die Spikes parat machen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. November 2012)

Morgäähn 

Ausgepennt 

Spikes sind allzeit parat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (28. November 2012)

bin mal gespannt, ob ich dieses mal den reifenwechsel auf die reihe bekomme, ohne dabei die nabenschaltung zu zerlegen 
spannend bleibt auch, ob sich die räder mit spikes dann überhaupt noch unterm schutzblech drehen werden ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. November 2012)

Ich könnte mich ja mal so langsam auf den Weg Richtung EB machen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. November 2012)

Gut 4-rädrig oben ohne nach EB gelangt 

Da ich um kurz nach vier schon wieder den Abgang machen werde, wird das wohl eher ein kurzer A.tag


----------



## wissefux (28. November 2012)

so spät ? geht ja gar nicht


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. November 2012)

wahltho schrieb:


> Spikes sind allzeit parat



...Spikes werden i.d.R. auch völlig überbewertet


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. November 2012)

wissefux schrieb:


> spannend bleibt auch, ob sich die räder mit spikes dann überhaupt noch unterm schutzblech drehen werden ...



Das könnte in der Tat eng werden 

... Schutzbleche werden aber i.d.R. auch völlig überbewertet


----------



## ratte (28. November 2012)

Hmm, ich werde jetzt mal Hopi's Sommer-Asphaltpellen runter schmeißen und die Nagelkissen aufziehen. Einzig die Bremsen meines HTs sind nicht ganz mit dem Laufradsatz kompatibel, das sind noch die einzigen, die sich nicht ohne einfaches Schraube-auf-Schraube-zu einstellen lassen. 
Dann muss ich bei Eis und Schnee wohl gleich das ganze Rad wechseln, wenn ich auf die zusätzliche Kraftanstregung wegen schleifender Bremse verzichten möchte. 
Hach, was für Probleme. Eben typisch Frau: Ich weiß gar nicht, welches Rad ich heute nehmen soll... 

EDIT: Erledigt, auch wenn ich die Drahtreifen nur mit Spezialwerkzeug (Hopi) runter bekommen habe.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. November 2012)

wissefux schrieb:


> so spät ? geht ja gar nicht



Wenn man kurz vor dem Mittagessen erst reingekommen ist, passt das schon 

Deshalb heisst es jetzt auch schon wieder:

*Mahlzeit!!!*


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. November 2012)

Schöner Spruch für meine Projektmanager-Fibel:

"Tötet sie alle! Gott kennt die Seinen schon (Caedite eos! Novit enim Dominus qui sunt eius)"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (29. November 2012)

moin. der heutige tag beginnt, wie der gestrige geendet : einfach blöd


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. November 2012)

Moin 

Zwar ausgepennt, aber mir tun die Gräten weh, vom Sportprogramm am gestrigen Abend. A. Hat mich hart rangenommen  

... Trotzdem Ab auf das 2-Rad


----------



## wissefux (29. November 2012)

a. weiss eben, was du brauchst


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. November 2012)

Oh ja - Sie quält mich immer soooooo schöööönn 

Frisch war es heute morgen auf dem 2-Rad, aber trotzdem angenehm und nicht so schmodderig auf den Feldwegen wie vorgestern.


----------



## ratte (29. November 2012)

Guten Morgen. 

So, und wo is'n nun der Schnee?


----------



## wissefux (29. November 2012)

ich guck nach feierabend mal in königstein nach schnee ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ratte (29. November 2012)

Ganz oben ist noch nix, außer frisch.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. November 2012)

wissefux schrieb:


> ich guck nach feierabend mal in königstein nach schnee ...



Da muss ich nicht nachschauen, das brauche ich nur meinen Eltern anzurufen 

Hier in der Gegend soll es laut Wettervorhersage aber 'eh nicht viel geben.


----------



## ratte (29. November 2012)

wahltho schrieb:


> Hier in der Gegend soll es laut Wettervorhersage aber 'eh nicht viel geben.


Das sah bis gestern noch anders aus.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. November 2012)

Also meine Wetter-App hat konstant für die ganze Woche nix Wildes für unsere Gegend vorhergesagt.


----------



## wissefux (29. November 2012)

kein schnee in k+k


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. November 2012)

Schheeeee


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. November 2012)

Moin 

... zum Glück immer noch kein Wintereinbruch


----------



## wissefux (30. November 2012)

sorry, verspätet aber ausgepennt : moin


----------



## wissefux (30. November 2012)

so, airportshuttleservice erfolgreich ausgeführt


----------



## ratte (30. November 2012)

Guten Morgen. 

Ganz oben ist's ein wenig gezuckert.
Hier unten ist's nur frisch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. November 2012)

In fbh lag auf den Autoscheiben eine hauchdünne Schneeschicht.

Gut 2-rädrig nach EB gelangt


----------



## mzaskar (30. November 2012)

Kollege war schon eine Skitour machen  und schicken dann auch noch die Bilder zu mir auf die Arbeit  ....


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. November 2012)

Gut 2-rädrig zurück nach fbh gelangt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. Dezember 2012)

Tach auch


----------



## wissefux (1. Dezember 2012)

moin. frostig.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. Dezember 2012)

In der Tat 

So: BL2 wäre auch im wahrer Kammerjäger Modus komplett durchgespielt


----------



## ratte (1. Dezember 2012)

Sagt mal, wer hat denn gerade den Staufen geklaut? 
Erst so schön sonnig und nun 50 m Sicht.


----------



## ratte (1. Dezember 2012)

Nachdem mir schon meine Kollegen alle davon vorschwärmen und gerade da waren oder in Kürze hinfliegen, entflieht nun auch Stunzi den frischen Temperaturen: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=10103951#post10103951


----------



## wissefux (1. Dezember 2012)

dieser stuntzi ist einfach unfassbar 
ich vermiss den staufen auch, hab ihn nicht geklaut. plötzlich alles im nebel ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. Dezember 2012)

War heute tlw. sehr nebulös.

Auf der B8 Richtung Höchst erst sonnig, dann unterhalb Bad Soden neblig.

Zurück dann sonnig, auf Höhe Bad Soden Nebel und danach wieder Sonne.


----------



## mzaskar (1. Dezember 2012)

Arschekalt ist es draussen ..... das wird noch lustig nächste Woche


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. Dezember 2012)

Für Freunde von 1st Person Shootern hier mal eine gepflegte iFon-App:





Real Strike! 

Goiler Sound


----------



## wissefux (2. Dezember 2012)

moin. schnee. weiss.


----------



## Zischerl1971 (2. Dezember 2012)

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 4 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. Dezember 2012)

Yepp, ein bisschen weissvda draußen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (2. Dezember 2012)

reifenwechsel am source 11 erfolgreich und ganz ohne hilfe absolviert 
ich bin fast stolz auf mich, aber eben nur fast 
ohne verluste ging es auch dieses mal nicht : ein franz. ventil ist mir irgendwie abgebrochen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. Dezember 2012)

... und drehen sie sich noch?  

... und ohne Geräusch oder klingst Du jetzt wie ein mittlerer Kettenpanzer im Gefecht


----------



## ratte (2. Dezember 2012)

Endlich Schnee , nur leider etwas spät und noch ein wenig zu wenig.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. Dezember 2012)

So Spike-Laufradsatz am R&M montiert.

War wie immer eine Sache von fünf Minuten. Da wir an allen Bikes nicht nur die gleichen Bremsen, sondern auch die gleichen Naben (VR Tune King, HR Speedhub) haben, ist es noch nicht mal erforderlich, die Bremsen nachzustellen 

Recht mild draussen, scheint schon wieder zu tauen


----------



## mzaskar (2. Dezember 2012)

Dann komm hier vorbei  reicht für Skitouren


----------



## wissefux (2. Dezember 2012)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... und drehen sie sich noch?
> 
> ... und ohne Geräusch oder klingst Du jetzt wie ein mittlerer Kettenpanzer im Gefecht



yep, dreht sich mit minimalem schleifgeräusch, welches auf asphalt aber nicht mehr zu hören war. dafür waren die spikes wahrscheinlich einfach zu laut


----------



## Hopi (2. Dezember 2012)

wissefux schrieb:


> ohne verluste ging es auch dieses mal nicht : ein franz. ventil ist mir irgendwie abgebrochen



Du bekommst immer Sachen hin, die kein anderer schafft


----------



## wissefux (2. Dezember 2012)

immerhin hab ich dieses mal nicht die schaltung zerlegt 

die felgen sind halt reifenwechseltechnisch etwas blöd wegen der extra langen ventile. da muss man schwer aufpassen, dass man die filigranen franz. ventile nicht verbiegt oder wie in meinem fall ganz abbricht ...

im nächsten leben werde ich produkttester : erst wenn ich was fehlerfrei hinbekomme, kommt dann was neues auf den markt


----------



## ratte (2. Dezember 2012)

wissefux schrieb:


> im nächsten leben werde ich produkttester : erst wenn ich was fehlerfrei hinbekomme, kommt dann was neues auf den markt


Fux-approved sozusagen.


----------



## mzaskar (2. Dezember 2012)

Heute kleine Sihlwald Schneetour  





ich sollte mal über etwas buntes am Bike nachdenken 

Hat Spass gemacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. Dezember 2012)

Die bunten Handschuhe reichen schon 

So: Das Thema Weihnachtsmarkt wäre für dieses Jahr durch Besuch des Selbigen in fbh abgehakt 

CoD ist schon eine harte Nummer im Vergleich zu Crysis & BL.


----------



## wissefux (3. Dezember 2012)

moin


----------



## Zischerl1971 (3. Dezember 2012)

Noch neun Arbeitstage... 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## mzaskar (3. Dezember 2012)

Kalt und Schneefall  brrrrrrrr an Abend wieder Schneeregen


----------



## wissefux (3. Dezember 2012)

gut 2 rädrig dank spikes in den iph gekommen. teilweise hat es noch gefrorenen schnee und glitzernde straßenabschnitte gehabt ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. Dezember 2012)

Moin 

Wenn ich schon mal die Spike-Laufräader draufschraube soll sich das auch lohnen


----------



## wissefux (3. Dezember 2012)

lohnt sich vielleicht heute eher für die heimreise


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. Dezember 2012)

Heute morgen brauchte ich sie nicht wirklich, da es nur in fbh an ein oder zwei Stellen überfroren war.

Heute Abend wohl auch eher nicht, da Spikes nur bei echter Glätte und nicht bei Schnee oder Schneematch von Nutzen sind.


----------



## wissefux (3. Dezember 2012)

ein laufradsatz mit kufen wäre an manchen tagen nicht schlecht. nur wie bekommt man so ne kufe bergauf getreten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. Dezember 2012)

Da gab's doch mal vor ein paar Jahren so einen Umbausatz, ich meine, das wäre hier im Plausch-Fred auch gepostet worden  

Das hier issccchhhttt cuuuuul


----------



## wissefux (3. Dezember 2012)

mistiges radlwetter ... spikes sind zwar nicht von nöten, wird aber mit der höhe auch mehr schnee auf den strassen ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. Dezember 2012)

Gegen 17:30 Uhr scheint lt. Regenradar ein günstiger Zeitpunkt für die Heimfahrt zu sein


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. Dezember 2012)

Gut und weitestgehend trocken 2-rädrig heimgekommen


----------



## wissefux (4. Dezember 2012)

moin. aufgrund erhöhter luftfeuchte heute lieber 4 rad geschlossen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. Dezember 2012)

Moin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. Dezember 2012)

Gut und weitestgehend trocken nach EB gelangt 

Lediglich in fbh gab es noch etwas Schneeregen.

Heute Morgen noch flugs frisch Odeur de Collonil aufgelegt - Das erspart die Mitnahme der Regenklamotten


----------



## wissefux (4. Dezember 2012)

irgendwie scheinst du sehr hydrophob zu sein  das wasser macht immer einen grossen bogen um dich ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. Dezember 2012)

Ich hatte vor ein paar Wochen schon mal versucht, aus meiner 20-Jahres-Langzeit-Bike-Wetterbeobachtung einen Erklärungsansatz abzuleiten:



wahltho schrieb:


> Gemäss meiner Langzeitbeobachtung ist das Wetter hier fürs Biken sehr günstig.
> 
> Es regnet nicht so häufig. Zudem regnet es oft nachts und hört dann gegen morgen auf oder aber es regnet tagsüber und gegen Abend gibt es eine Regenpause, die einem die Gelegenheit gibt, trocken heimzukommen.





wahltho schrieb:


> Not really - Das passt irgendwie schon zu meinen Wetterbeobachtungen (s.o.)
> 
> Du fährst halt morgens sehr früh los und bekommst den Regen daher noch ab. Gleiches gilt für Nachmittags.
> 
> Ich fahre von meinem Rythmus her morgens und abend später als Du. Falls es dann immer noch regnen sollte, checke ich via Regenradarvorhersage, ob sich in nächster Zeit eine Lücke auftut und warte ggf. nochmals einen Moment.


----------



## wissefux (4. Dezember 2012)

hast du schon mal über einen job-wechsel nachgedacht ? da ist ja in der wetterbranche auch was attraktives kürzlich frei geworden


----------



## mzaskar (4. Dezember 2012)

Fürst Wahltho, der neue Kachelmann


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. Dezember 2012)

Lasst mal stecken Jungs - Mein momentaner Job gefällt mir sehr gut und das Salär passt auch


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. Dezember 2012)

Apropos Wetter: Freitag könnte es Chaos geben, habe präventiv mal frei genommen


----------



## wissefux (4. Dezember 2012)

hmm, frei ist nicht. dann sollte ich bei chaos wohl besser biken als autoen 

ist ja noch lange hin bis frei-tag am samstag ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. Dezember 2012)

Gut und trocken 2-rädrig heimgekommen


----------



## wissefux (4. Dezember 2012)

nach langer zeit hat mal wieder so ne blöde erkältung den weg durch mein eigentlich recht gutes immunsystem gefunden und verstopft mir grade die nase 
das wird sicher keine gn8 ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. Dezember 2012)

Mist 

Gute Besserung 

... Und trotzdem gute Nacht


----------



## wissefux (5. Dezember 2012)

moin


----------



## wissefux (5. Dezember 2012)

wahltho schrieb:


> Mist
> 
> Gute Besserung



mercredi.

verflixte rüsselpest. na ja, ein paar tage und gut ist ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Dezember 2012)

Tach auch


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Dezember 2012)

wahltho schrieb:


> Gut und weitestgehend trocken nach EB gelangt



 Dito - Natürlich 2-rädrig

Wie jedes Jahr während der Gratifikationszeit, stellt sich vielen auch dieses Jahr wieder die schwierige Frage: How to spend it ?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Dezember 2012)

wahltho schrieb:


> Gut und trocken 2-rädrig heimgekommen



 Dito


----------



## wissefux (5. Dezember 2012)

so, ac3 wäre durch, jetzt kann ich mich auf efw konzentrieren ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Dezember 2012)

Genau: Jetzt lerne endlich mal was Vernünftiges  

Derzeit zocke ich noch optionale Misssionen bei BL2 und etwas CoD 9.

Morgen bekomme ich aber hoffentlich BL1 YoG-Edition. Das wird dann wohl die Hauptbeschäftigung am kommenden langen w/e werden 

Gute Nacht


----------



## wissefux (5. Dezember 2012)

missionen hätt ich noch genug in allen ac-teilen. nur nach abschluss der hauptmission ist die luft raus. dann zock ich meist nur noch online ...

morgen bringt der orange nikolaus hoffentlich endlich mein weisses 7.9 " spielzeug ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (6. Dezember 2012)

moin


----------



## wissefux (6. Dezember 2012)

jemand spaß an weißen metallplatten 

schön weiß gestrichen, nur an selbstabholer (besser ohne rad )

materialwert : 230 euro, realer wert : nahezu unbezahlbar, da viel arbeit und herzblut drin steckt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. Dezember 2012)

Moin 

Sind die von einem Apple-Prototypen für ein 60 Zoll iPad ?  

Endspurt vor dem langen w/e


----------



## wissefux (6. Dezember 2012)

heute kommt der nikolaus in den iph


----------



## wissefux (6. Dezember 2012)

wahltho schrieb:


> Sind die von einem Apple-Prototypen für ein 60 Zoll iPad ?



steve wollte ja nie kleiner werden mit dem ipad. von größer hatte er nix gesagt 
man mußte nur noch ein wenig am endgewicht feilen und ein paar chips, akku und touchscreen einbauen, dann kann man es tatsächlich als mega ipad an die wand dübeln ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. Dezember 2012)

Gut 2-rädrig nach EB gelangt, tlw. bei leichtem Schneefall


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (6. Dezember 2012)

wissefux schrieb:


> heute kommt der nikolaus in den iph



der kerl läßt sich ganz schön bitten heute ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. Dezember 2012)

Vorfreude ist doch bekanntlich die schönste Freude  

So 2,75 Stunden bis zum langen w/e


----------



## wissefux (6. Dezember 2012)

ein wunder ... der nikolaus kam dann doch noch


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. Dezember 2012)

Glühstrumpf 

Es wird immer wahrscheinlicher, dass es in meinem restlichen Berufsleben noch maximal 2 Freitage, die keine Frei-Tage sind, geben wird


----------



## wissefux (6. Dezember 2012)

jetzt fehlt nur noch die packstation sms, die mir die passende schutzhülle zum ipad bringt ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. Dezember 2012)

Borderlands 1 ist auch angekommen


----------



## wissefux (6. Dezember 2012)

wahltho schrieb:


> Es wird immer wahrscheinlicher, dass es in meinem restlichen Berufsleben noch maximal 2 Freitage, die keine Frei-Tage sind, geben wird



dazu sag ich mal glühstrumpf !

könnt ich mir persönlich auch gut vorstellen ... und bei reduzierung scheint die firma gerne mitzuspielen ...


----------



## wissefux (6. Dezember 2012)

wissefux schrieb:


> jetzt fehlt nur noch die packstation sms, die mir die passende schutzhülle zum ipad bringt ...



... und angekommen (die sms). passt ja prima zusammen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. Dezember 2012)

Gut und trocken 2-rädrig heimgekommen 

Gleich wird BL1 installiert


----------



## mzaskar (6. Dezember 2012)

Grübel, wirst du Privatier?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. Dezember 2012)

Es bestehen gute Chancen, dass ich bald ein 20% resp. 43% (je nach Rechenart) Privatier werde  

Borderlands 1 lässt sich auch gut an


----------



## wissefux (7. Dezember 2012)

moin. virgin ipad mini post


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. Dezember 2012)

Moin 

Frei-Tag und ausgepennt


----------



## ratte (7. Dezember 2012)

Beschleunigung von 20 auf 21 km/h in ca. 10 Sekunden. 
Soviel zum Thema Einfädeln in den fließenden Verkehr. 

Aber diese gedämpften Geräusche und alles Weiß ist doch immer wieder schön.
Schade, dass morgen fast kein Wind ist. Aber raus geht es auf jeden Fall. 

EDIT: Wind vermutlich Sonntag, aber u.U. auch Schnee und damit schlechte Sicht. Abwarten und Daumen drücken.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. Dezember 2012)

Ich bin froh, dass ich heute vorausschauend einen Frei-Tag gemacht habe 

Ich bin auch den ganzen Tag nicht vor der Tür gewesen und habe nur BL gezockt 

... zum Glück haben wir den Winterdienst inzwischen auch outgesourct


----------



## wissefux (7. Dezember 2012)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... zum Glück haben wir den Winterdienst inzwischen auch outgesourct



nicht euer kerngeschäft, oder


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. Dezember 2012)

Ne, mit Schneeschaufeln hatte ich noch nie was am Hut, da gibt es aber zum Glück externe Dienstleister für 

... ich glaube ich hatte aber auch schon mal erwähnt, dass Winter, Schnee & Eis generell überhaupt nicht mein Ding sind, oder?  

Da A. aber über das w/e eine Freundin in Freiburg besucht, kann ich das ganze w/e BL zocken und das Wetter draussen geht mir völlig am Popo vorbei


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. Dezember 2012)

Paperless ist wirklich eine geniale Dokumentenverwaltungs-Software für den Mac


----------



## mzaskar (7. Dezember 2012)

wahltho schrieb:


> Es bestehen gute Chancen, dass ich bald ein 20% resp. 43% (je nach Rechenart) Privatier werde
> 
> Borderlands 1 lässt sich auch gut an



Dann sehe ich dich ja mal in der Schweiz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (8. Dezember 2012)

moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. Dezember 2012)

Moin Moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. Dezember 2012)

wahltho schrieb:


> ..., kann ich das ganze w/e BL zocken und das Wetter draussen geht mir völlig am Popo vorbei



 Teil 1 Done

Jetzt schaue ich noch The Avengers auf Schläppel TV 

GN8


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. Dezember 2012)

Und schon wieder Moin 

Wo sind sie denn wieder alle? - Ist doch kein Wetter draussen um vor die Tür zu gehen  )



wahltho schrieb:


> Teil 1 Done



Ich meinte natürlich Teil 1 des PS-w/e's und nicht Teil 1 von Borderland 



wahltho schrieb:


> Jetzt schaue ich noch The Avengers auf Schläppel TV



Riesengrosses Megakawumm


----------



## EA-Tec (9. Dezember 2012)

Moin 

Kaum noch Zeit fuer's Forum, Jahresende und ein Termin jagt den naechsten!? 

In Dreieich schneit es grad ganz schoen, bestes Wetter fuer einen netten Spaziergang.


----------



## ratte (9. Dezember 2012)

MTK meldet auch Schneefall.
Wir waren gestern (leider) schon zu Fuß unterwegs. Bei Temperaturen unter 0°C frieren mir immer sofort Finger und Füße ein. 
Richtig schöner Pulverschnee am Feldberg/Altkönig. Berghoch waren wir zumindest genauso fix wie die MTBler  Nur das Bergrunter hätte ich mir gerne gespart.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (9. Dezember 2012)

klar draussen unterwegs. wauzi muß bei jedem wetter raus 

jetzt ist aber extrem couching angesagt


----------



## ratte (9. Dezember 2012)

Nix Couch. Das Wetter musste genutzt werden.
Hat zwar ein paar Umwege gedauert, bis wir endlich gescheite Gegebenheiten gefunden hatten, aber wozu hat man noch irgendwo das alte Snowboard aufbewahrt: Erste Runde Snowkiten. 

Na gut, jetzt doch Couch.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. Dezember 2012)

Nix Couch, extreme BL1-PS3-shooting 

... ok: Ich habe dabei auf der Couch gesessen


----------



## wissefux (9. Dezember 2012)

jetzt ac3 online, von der couch aus


----------



## EA-Tec (9. Dezember 2012)

Heute kam mir ein hartgesottener Biker entgegen. Man hoerte ihn schon aus der Ferne quietschen  war in der Naehe des runden Parkplatzes, kurz hinter Oberursel. 

Wir waren ausnahmsweise zu Fuss unterwegs - neblig und windig war's auf' Feldberg, sehr unangenehm. 

Gute Nacht.


----------



## wissefux (10. Dezember 2012)

moin. wo is er hin, der schnee ?


----------



## wissefux (10. Dezember 2012)

gekniffen hats vor der haustüre. also obacht. soll wieder mehr anziehen ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. Dezember 2012)

Moin 

Es hatte gestern Abend schon angefangen zu tauen  

Ab auf's 2-Rad ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. Dezember 2012)

... gut 2-rädrig nach EB gelangt 

Heute waren die Spikes zum ersten Mal in dieser Winter-Saison wirklich hilfreich


----------



## wissefux (10. Dezember 2012)

wie ist die lage auf den feldwegen ? schneematsch oder hartgefrorene schneereste ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. Dezember 2012)

Die Lage auf den Feldwegen trug heute morgen dazu bei, den Trainings-Effekt zu steigern


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. Dezember 2012)

... und auch gut wieder 2-rädrig heimgekommen 

Morgen früh könnte es interessant werden, weil der sulzige Schnee auf den Feldwegen mit den ganzen Spurrillen über Nacht wohl wieder gefrieren wird.


----------



## wissefux (10. Dezember 2012)

hättest du nicht mal fahren können, ohne spurrillen zu hinterlassen ? 
mal gucken, ob ich mich morgen mal wieder für 2rad motivieren kann.
einen kleinen nachschlag mit recht nassem schnee gab es vor kurzem. tippe auch, dass es morgen ziemlich glatt sein könnte ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. Dezember 2012)

Ab Freitag soll es wieder deutlich wärmer werden, dann ist erstmal wieder Schluss mit der Winterschei$$e 

Ich plane aber die ganze Woche 2-Rad.

Gute Nach


----------



## EA-Tec (11. Dezember 2012)

Gute Nacht - heute aus Berlin


----------



## wissefux (11. Dezember 2012)

moin


----------



## wissefux (11. Dezember 2012)

wegen akutem schneefall dann doch wieder 4 rad heuer ...


----------



## wissefux (11. Dezember 2012)

ganz schön glatt gewesen. am hausberg kamen mir irgendwie heute alle entgegen  ich hab mich hochgekämpft, esp im dauereinsatz


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. Dezember 2012)

Moin 

Ab auf's 2-Rad 

... Da hat man die ganzen Probleme nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. Dezember 2012)

Saugoile 2-Rad-Fahrt nach EB heute morgen   

Hat tierisch Spass gemacht bei der Glätte mit Spikes 

... gerade in den Wohngebieten Autofahrerärgern ohne Ende  

Ein Fully ist aber bei dem Wetter schon empfehlenswert. So holprig wie die Wege vereist & verharscht sind, hätte man mit einem Hardtail oder einem Starr-Bike keinen Spass


----------



## wissefux (11. Dezember 2012)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ein Fully ist aber bei dem Wetter schon empfehlenswert. So holprig wie die Wege vereist & verharscht sind, hätte man mit einem Hardtail oder einem *Starr-Bike *keinen Spass



na dann hab ich wohl doch die richtige wahl getroffen. meinen spaß hatte ich auch, als ich den hausberg hoch bin, während alle anderen runterkamen  und das ohne allrad und mit 3 jahre alten winterreifen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. Dezember 2012)

Ich nehme an, das ist der selbe Berg an dem ich vor 2 Jahren mal mit meinen 450PS & Hinterradantrieb die 20m Schneefontaine hinter mir geschaffen habe


----------



## wissefux (11. Dezember 2012)

nö, glaube nicht. du meinst bestimmt den blitzdingsüberwachten berg  bisher hab ich dich nur den hochfahren sehen 
den nehm ich nur, wenn ich meinen hausberg nicht schaffe ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. Dezember 2012)

wissefux schrieb:


> nö, glaube nicht. du meinst bestimmt den blitzdingsüberwachten berg



 Yepp den meinte ich, aka "Apothekerberg"


----------



## wissefux (11. Dezember 2012)

die bezeichnung ist mir neu ... warum apothekerberg ? erschliesst sich mir noch nicht ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. Dezember 2012)

Na wegen der ganzen fetten Villen links und rechts 

... stammt auch nicht von mir, habe ich von A. gelernt. Ich bin ja nur ein Zugereister und keine Einheimischer


----------



## wissefux (11. Dezember 2012)

so fett sind am berg längst nicht alle. da gibts auch 0815 reihenhäuser. eher rechts davon weiter drin sind die richtig fetten paläste ... 
wieder was gelernt, auch als eingeborener


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. Dezember 2012)

Und auch gut wieder 2-rädrig heimgekommen 

Am Freitag +3 Grad und am Samstag +6 Grad


----------



## wissefux (11. Dezember 2012)

und heute nacht fett minus ð


----------



## wissefux (11. Dezember 2012)

gn8


----------



## wissefux (12. Dezember 2012)

moin. geht ja noch mit -2,6 grad ...


----------



## wissefux (12. Dezember 2012)

was aber gar nicht ging, war der radweg von münster nach liederbach 
tiefgefrorene spurrillen. das macht auch mit fully kaum spaß. bin dann auf die landstraße ausgwischen, was mir eigentlich zu gefährlich ist 

zum glück ging es zwischen liederbach und unterliederbach dann besser auf dem radweg. ich hatte schon schlimmstes erwartet, aber hier gab es nur vereinzelte stellen, die schlecht zu fahren waren ...

das feld heute mittag werde ich meiden und mich mehr auf den straßen bewegen müssen ... 

für diese woche wars das dann für mich mit dem rad ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Dezember 2012)

Moin 

Sorry, Münster-Liederbach war mir bekannt und hätte ich Dir sagen müssen 

Der Feldweg zwischen Unterliederbach und Liederbach ist ziemlich Platt Gefahren (zumindest auf dem Teil den ich nutze), aber stellenweise ar$$$glatt, auch mit Spikes, also Obacht 

Ab auf das 2-Rad


----------



## wissefux (12. Dezember 2012)

dann klingt ja feld besser als gedacht  du fährst da ja ungefähr die hälfte meiner strecke ...
wie ist der rest so entlang des liederbachs (rudolph bis münster) ? sindlinger wiesen habe ich heute früh gemieden, war mir schon am dischmann-gelände zu holprig ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Dezember 2012)

Gut 2-rädrig nach EB gelangt 



wissefux schrieb:


> du fährst da ja ungefähr die hälfte meiner strecke ...



Not really - Eigentlich fahre ich komplett anders als Du und das Stück über das Feld zwischen Liederbach und Unterliederbach ist das einzig gemeinsame an unserer Route.

Gestern bin ich aber mal entlang des Liederbachs weiter nach Kelkheim. Das Stück in Liederbach ist ok. Das Stück ab Rudoph zwischen Liederbach und Kelkheim ist dagegen schon wieder etwas holpriger.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (12. Dezember 2012)

so, gut geschüttelt, nicht gerührt. durchs feld gings ganz gut mit spikes. ohne wäre in einigen passagen interessant geworden ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Dezember 2012)

Gut 2-rädrig heimgekommen 

Allerdings habe ich mich schon seit Montag gewundert, warum ich auch mit den Spike-Reifen nicht mehr so richtig Grip hatte und gelegentlich weggerutscht bin 

Habe dann heute Abend mal die Reifen kontrolliert und festgestellt, dass die Dinger ziemlich abgenudelt und die Spikes plattgefahren waren 

... naja sie waren ja auch von 2006 und hatten X-Tausend Kilometer auf dem Buckel 

Aber in meinem umfangreichen Ersatzteillager befand sich natürlich auch ein frischer Satz Spike-Reifen, den ich dann gerade noch flugs für Morgen montiert habe


----------



## wissefux (13. Dezember 2012)

moin. normalerweise bin ich es doch, der alles klein kriegt 
heisst es nicht von spikes, dass die nicht verschleissen ? diese aussage hat mich schon immer verwundert und du hast sie wohl wiederlegt ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Dezember 2012)

Moin 

Ist wahrscheinlich wie bei Allem eine Frage der Nutzung, resp. Laufleistung 

... Für die Meisten halten sie dann eben ewig


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Dezember 2012)

Gut 2-rädrig nach EB gelangt 




wissefux schrieb:


> moin. normalerweise bin ich es doch, der alles klein kriegt



Da besteht aber ein kleiner Unterschied: Du kriegst die Sachen klein, indem Du daran rumbastelst, ich kriege sie durch ausgiebige Nutzung klein


----------



## wissefux (14. Dezember 2012)

yep 
moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. Dezember 2012)

Moin 

2-rädriger Endspurt vorm w/e


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. Dezember 2012)

Gut 2-rädrig nach EB gelangt


----------



## Hopi (14. Dezember 2012)

War nicht Freitag, immer dein freier Tag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. Dezember 2012)

Hopi schrieb:


> War nicht Freitag, immer dein freier Tag



In diesem Jahr ist leider nur ca. jeder zweite Freitag ein Frei-Tag (gewesen) 

Ich hatte am 06. Dezember geschrieben:



wahltho schrieb:


> Es wird immer wahrscheinlicher, dass es in meinem restlichen Berufsleben noch maximal 2 Freitage, die keine Frei-Tage sind, geben wird



Heute ist der Erste davon.

Kann aber auch sein, dass es Anfang Q1 2013 noch ein paar Freitage geben wird, die keine Frei-Tage sind, weil einige organisatorische Prozesse noch etwas länger dauern


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. Dezember 2012)

Gut 2-rädrig heimgekommen 

Hat zwar leicht geregnet, aber gut imprägnierter Klamotten bin ich trocken geblieben 

Von Glätte ebenfalls keine Spur 

Jetzt schmilzt der Drecksschnee jedenfalls erstmal weg


----------



## wissefux (15. Dezember 2012)

moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. Dezember 2012)

moin moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. Dezember 2012)

So: Borderlands 1 wäre von den Story-Missionen her auch 1x komplett durchgehockt


----------



## mzaskar (16. Dezember 2012)

Waldspaziergang in BaWü


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (16. Dezember 2012)

tach auch


----------



## Hopi (16. Dezember 2012)

moin kinners
was ein blödes Wetter  warum kann es nicht einmal Winter bleiben, sondern muss immer gleich zu diesem Schlammwetter werden.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. Dezember 2012)

Moin 

Herrliches Wetter da draussen


----------



## wissefux (16. Dezember 2012)

wahltho schrieb:


> Herrliches Wetter da draussen



dito


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. Dezember 2012)

Bin gerade ohne Jacke nur im Pullover Brötchen holen gegangen und es war nicht zu kalt


----------



## mzaskar (16. Dezember 2012)

So geht Winter


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. Dezember 2012)

Das ist völlig ok - Dort gehört er ja auch hin


----------



## Hopi (16. Dezember 2012)

wahltho schrieb:


> Bin gerade ohne Jacke nur im Pullover Brötchen holen gegangen und es war nicht zu kalt



Was man nicht alles für eine Krankmeldung macht


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. Dezember 2012)

Handhabt Ihr das etwa so - Ich bin entsetzt   

*Grübel* - Ich weiss offen gesagt nicht mehr, wann ich das letzte Mal einen Tag krank gefeiert habe, das muss schon mehrere Jahre her sein - In der Hinsicht bin ich ein vorbildlicher Arbeitnehmer  

Wenn Du bei den milden Temperaturen fröstelt, dann weiss ich nicht, warum Du Dir so sehnlichst den Winter in unseren Gefilden wünschst


----------



## wissefux (16. Dezember 2012)

wahltho schrieb:


> *Grübel* - Ich weiss offen gesagt nicht mehr, wann ich das letzte Mal einen Tag krank gefeiert habe, das muss schon mehrere Jahre her sein - In der Hinsicht bin ich ein vorbildlicher Arbeitnehmer



krangefeiert noch nie, 2 tage in den letzten 15 jahren. vorbildlicher arbeitnehmer, aber irgendwie auch dumm. denn es dankt einem eh keiner ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. Dezember 2012)

wissefux schrieb:


> denn es dankt einem eh keiner ...



 Wohl leider war


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. Dezember 2012)

Moin 

Auf auf's 2-Rad


----------



## wissefux (17. Dezember 2012)

moin.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. Dezember 2012)

Gut 2-rädrig nach EB gelangt 

Die Pampe ist komplett weg. Ich werde wohl heute Abend den Spike-Laufradsatz wieder 'runterschrauben.


----------



## mzaskar (17. Dezember 2012)

Zum Thema Wetter und Trocken zur Arbeit und nach hause fahren ....

Hi regnet es Morgens und Abends, tagsüber ist es dann wieder meist trocken. Dies kombiniert mit einem kräftigen Föhn sucks


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. Dezember 2012)

Das würde mich allerdings auch nerven


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. Dezember 2012)

Lt. Regenradar wird sich gegen 17:30 Uhr ein günstiger Slot für die Heimreise ergeben


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. Dezember 2012)

Gut und trocken 2-rädrig heimgekommen  

... Und die Spike-Reifen wieder gegen die schnellen Town&Country ersetzt


----------



## mzaskar (17. Dezember 2012)

Neues Winterspassgerät


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. Dezember 2012)

Moin, Moin


----------



## wissefux (18. Dezember 2012)

moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. Dezember 2012)

Sehr schön 2-rädrig nach EB gelangt


----------



## EA-Tec (18. Dezember 2012)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Neues Winterspassgerät



Heißes Teil - und ich dachte Kathrein baut nur Antennen etc.  

Sagt mal Leute, welchen Sportshop in/um FFM könnt ihr empfehlen, bezüglich Skisport? D.h. Auswahl der Ski, Beratung etc. 

Wichtig wäre mir, dass die Mitarbeiter selber Ski fahren - als ich in Bayern war, hatte ich nicht so das Riesen-Problem, jemanden zu finden, der selber Ski fährt


----------



## Hopi (18. Dezember 2012)

EA-Tec schrieb:


> Heißes Teil - und ich dachte Kathrein baut nur Antennen etc.
> 
> Sagt mal Leute, welchen Sportshop in/um FFM könnt ihr empfehlen, bezüglich Skisport? D.h. Auswahl der Ski, Beratung etc.
> 
> Wichtig wäre mir, dass die Mitarbeiter selber Ski fahren - als ich in Bayern war, hatte ich nicht so das Riesen-Problem, jemanden zu finden, der selber Ski fährt



Ich glaube bei Ski gibt es nicht viel. Für Touren den Globetrotter, Abfahrt SKIMAX, Sportpalast, und an der Konsti gibt es wohl noch einen Sportladen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. Dezember 2012)

EA-Tec schrieb:


> Sagt mal Leute, welchen Sportshop in/um FFM könnt ihr empfehlen, bezüglich Skisport? D.h. Auswahl der Ski, Beratung etc.



Ich glaube, dass Mzaskar Montimare in FFM empfehlen würde


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. Dezember 2012)

Gut und trocken 2-rädrig wieder heimgekommen 

... 2 days to go in dieser kurzen Woche


----------



## Hopi (18. Dezember 2012)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich glaube, dass Mzaskar Montimare in FFM empfehlen würde



Ist aber wohl eher Board, genau wie Rail slide


----------



## mzaskar (18. Dezember 2012)

An der Konsti Sport ..... blabla ist wohl nicht schlecht, aber sport conrad bietet viel online


----------



## mzaskar (18. Dezember 2012)

die App braucht es 

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U-JbxrJnsx8&feature=player_detailpage"]WetterbÃ¶cke App Update - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## Hopi (18. Dezember 2012)

mzaskar schrieb:


> An der Konsti Sport ..... blabla i



genau den meinte ich auch


----------



## EA-Tec (18. Dezember 2012)

mzaskar schrieb:


> aber sport conrad bietet viel online



Ich brauch aber 'ne gute Offline-Auswahl  

Ich fahre nächste Woche eh nach Bayern, da geh' ich in die alten Läden... aber für die Zukunft wäre es gut, wenn es einen guten laden in FFM oder Umgebung gibt.


----------



## mzaskar (18. Dezember 2012)

Alpin Basis  an der Konsti


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. Dezember 2012)

Ich kenn' mich da nicht aus - No Wintersports 

... Im Februar aber möglicherweise eine Woche LL im Bayerischen Wald - Aber nur A. Zuliebe


----------



## wissefux (19. Dezember 2012)

moin.
ll klassisch oder skating ?


----------



## wissefux (19. Dezember 2012)

meine  hat folgendes gemacht : im skigebiet mehrere modelle probe gefahren. denn nur die praxis kann dir den für dich geeignetesten ski liefern. das bringt kein noch so guter händler. kaufen kannste dann wo immer du willst und meist billiger als im skigebiet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. Dezember 2012)

Moin


----------



## mzaskar (19. Dezember 2012)

Moin ihr  








... nass, nass, nässer :kotz:


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. Dezember 2012)

wissefux schrieb:


> ll klassisch oder skating ?



Mal schauen, ich wahrscheinlich erstmal klassisch, A. möchte Skating ausprobieren.

Gut 2-rädrig nach EB gelangt


----------



## Hopi (19. Dezember 2012)

ich hätte ja mal auf Tourenski bock.  Berg rauf vom Kite ziehen lassen und runter als Bremsfallschirm nutzen


----------



## wissefux (19. Dezember 2012)

skating ist saumässig anstrengend, sobald es irgendwie länger bergauf geht ... kam nie weit und bin dann immer den klassisch modus gewechselt. dank neuschnee ging das mit skating skiern dann auch ganz gut ...


----------



## wissefux (19. Dezember 2012)

so, endlich mal das neue board gefahren


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. Dezember 2012)

Ich glaube ich mache mich bald auf den 2-rädrigen Heimweg


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. Dezember 2012)

Gut 2-rädrig nach Hause gelangt 

Ich glaube morgen gönne ich mir vor dem w/e nach einigen Wochen ausnahmsweise mal wieder den 4-Rad-Luxus. Ich habe mein 4-rädriger Spassgefährt in den letzten drei Wochen eh so gut wie gar nicht bewegt


----------



## mzaskar (19. Dezember 2012)

wissefux schrieb:


> so, endlich mal das neue board gefahren



und????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (20. Dezember 2012)

gut. aber mir fehlt jetzt der direkte vergleich zum alten. auf jeden fall komm ich auf ziehwegen besser klar, denn die gefahr des verkanntens bei langem geradeauslauf scheint es nicht zu geben ...

heute gehts weiter ...


----------



## wissefux (20. Dezember 2012)

moin. sorry


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. Dezember 2012)

Moin, Moin 

Endspurt ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. Dezember 2012)

Da schon sehr viel weniger Berufsverkehr ist, sehr gut 4-rädrig oben ohne nach EB gelangt


----------



## EA-Tec (20. Dezember 2012)

Moin, 

frisch heute - 0,5° C... gestern hatten wir 8° C um die selbe Uhrzeit.


----------



## Hopi (20. Dezember 2012)

EA-Tec schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> frisch heute - 0,5° C... gestern hatten wir 8° C um die selbe Uhrzeit.



War beim Joggen sehr angenehm 

Und? Hast Du schon deinen MAC?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. Dezember 2012)

EA-Tec schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> frisch heute - 0,5° C... gestern hatten wir 8° C um die selbe Uhrzeit.



Bei uns waren es immerhin + 2 Grad.


----------



## EA-Tec (20. Dezember 2012)

Hopi schrieb:


> Und? Hast Du schon deinen MAC?



Grrrrr, nein  erst Mitte Januar, laut Auftragsbestätigung 

Hab' gestern meine GoPro Hero 3 Black Edition bekommen - ey, dieses kleine Ding Technik ist eine wahre Wundertüte! Der Hammer, was aus so wenig Hardware alles rausgezaubert kommt!!!


----------



## mzaskar (20. Dezember 2012)

Denke auch gerade über einen iMac nach


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. Dezember 2012)

Wofür braucht man denn heutzutage als Ottonormalverbraucher noch einen festen PC? 

Wenn man professionell Heavy-Duty-Bildverarbeitung macht, dann sehe ich das ja noch ein, aber ansonsten reicht doch ein Laptop völlig aus.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. Dezember 2012)

Gestern habe ich das BL2 DLC "Captain Scarlett und ihr Piratenschatz" installiert.

Damit geht es PS3-zockermässig über die Feiertage erstmal mit BL2 weiter


----------



## EA-Tec (20. Dezember 2012)

wahltho schrieb:


> Wofür braucht man denn heutzutage als Ottonormalverbraucher noch einen festen PC?



Da gibt's gefühlt 1 Mio Gründe, aber ich nenne mal die zwei, für mich, wichtigsten.

1. Performance
2. Lautstärke, bei entsprechender Performance 
3. Flexibilität (SSDs, Datenspeicher etc.)

Ebenso noch das Argument der großen Bildschirmdiagonale - klar, man kann an's Laptop 'nen ext. Monitor hängen, aber Problem 1 & 2 bleiben weiterhin bestehen.

Außerdem sieht ein 27" iMac mächtig geil aus


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. Dezember 2012)

Ich hatte die Frage nach der Art der Nutzung, die eine derartige Ausstattung erforderlich machen, gestellt 

Natürlich bietet ein stationärer PC Möglichkeiten für eine bessere Performance, aber für welche Art von Applikationen, außer professioneller Bildbearbeitung, braucht man so etwas noch?

Wenn es konkret um Bildschirmdiagonale/Sound geht, dann ist der Mac Mini, der in meine A/V-Anlage integriert ist, unschlagbar


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. Dezember 2012)

So: Auf ins ultralange Feiertags-w/e


----------



## Hopi (20. Dezember 2012)

EA-Tec schrieb:


> Grrrrr, nein  erst Mitte Januar, laut Auftragsbestätigung
> 
> Hab' gestern meine GoPro Hero 3 Black Edition bekommen - ey, dieses kleine Ding Technik ist eine wahre Wundertüte! Der Hammer, was aus so wenig Hardware alles rausgezaubert kommt!!!



Mach dir nix draus, er ist eh nur minimal schneller. Die MACWELT haben Anfang der Woche ihre 27er bekommen und getestet. Für mich wird es der Turbo, Du wirst wohl kaum einen Unterschied merken. Wenn die so weiter machen, geben ich dem Laden noch 5 Jahre, dann sind sie da, wo RIM heute ist.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. Dezember 2012)

Ab wann ist denn endlich Mad Men Staffel #5  im iTunes Store verfügbar 

Ich dachte heute wäre Erscheinungstermin in D


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EA-Tec (20. Dezember 2012)

wahltho schrieb:


> für welche Art von Applikationen, außer professioneller Bildbearbeitung, braucht man so etwas noch?



Wenn man danach gehen würde, reicht ja sogar mein iPad für Alles 

Hier schneit's seit 2 Std. ziemlich...!? Der Wetterbericht heute Nachmittag hatte noch was anderes erzählt


----------



## mzaskar (20. Dezember 2012)

ich will ihn zum film basteln  Bin aber alternativ am ueberlegen mir nur den Monitor zum Macbook zu holen .... aber der neue sieht ja mal obergeil aus


----------



## ratte (20. Dezember 2012)

Falls wir nichts mehr voneinander hören sollten, wünsche ich allen einen schönen Weltuntergang. 

Gute Nacht.


----------



## EA-Tec (21. Dezember 2012)

Moin


----------



## wissefux (21. Dezember 2012)

moin. hier ist dIe welt noch in ordnung ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. Dezember 2012)

moin 

In fbh ist die Welt heute morgen nicht in Ordnung 

... es liegt etwas Schnee   

... aber immerhin ausgepennt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. Dezember 2012)

Heute in erster Linie BL2 gezockt und das freitägliche Sportprogramm absolviert.

Der Schnee ist zum Glück größtenteils schon wieder weg.


----------



## wissefux (22. Dezember 2012)

moin. tag 1 nach dem mayakalender. lebbe geht weider ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. Dezember 2012)

Moin 

In der Tat: Lebbe geht weiter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopi (22. Dezember 2012)

auf nix ist mehr Verlass, nicht mal auf einen Weltuntergang. Jetzt muss ich doch noch an eine Altersversorgung denken.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. Dezember 2012)

Habe heute Bioshock 2 bei meinem Filius in der PS3-Spielesammlung entdeckt und bin dran hängen geblieben 

... Ist von der ganzen Aufmachung & vom Plot her schon ziemlich düster und morbide 

Habe gestern mal ACIII angespielt: Geniale Grafik und ein sehr schöner Plot, aber leider dauert es mir zu lange, bis es richtig zur Sache geht (war auch der Eindruck meines Filius) und 3rd-Person Action ist irgenwie nicht so mein Ding.

Ansonsten wieder leichter Muskelkater, daa Ausbilderin A. mich gestern und heute wieder gut rangenommen hat


----------



## wissefux (22. Dezember 2012)

wahltho schrieb:


> Habe gestern mal ACIII angespielt: Geniale Grafik und ein sehr schöner Plot, aber leider dauert es mir zu lange, bis es richtig zur Sache geht (war auch der Eindruck meines Filius) und 3rd-Person Action ist irgenwie nicht so mein Ding.



schade ... kannst ja gleich in den online multiplayer wechseln ...

am anfang etwas langatmig in der tat. insgesamt einfacher durchzuspielen wie die anderen teile. das ende enttäuscht. trotzdem mag ich die realistische atmosphere und den detailreichtum. könnte noch jede menge nebenmissionen zocken, aber irgendwie ist erst mal die luft raus ...


----------



## wissefux (23. Dezember 2012)

moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. Dezember 2012)

Moin Moin 

AC3 ist von der Grafik und Machart her wie gesagt wirklich Super


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. Dezember 2012)

Herrlich mild da draußen, heute brauchte man beim Brötchenholen noch nicht mal mehr einen Pullover


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (23. Dezember 2012)

Hoi Thomas

sachmal, hast du ein MacBookPro 13" von 2011 (mid)? Wenn ja, welche SSD hast du?

Stefan


----------



## mzaskar (23. Dezember 2012)

Achso, tach auch


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. Dezember 2012)

Ich habe zwei MacBook Air Mid 2011. Ein 11er und ein 13er.

In beiden ist eine 256GB SSD. Die SSD im 11er habe ich selbst von 128GB auf 256GB erweitert.

A. un mein Filius haben jeweils ein 15er MacBook Pro mit 256GB SSD. Die habe ich beide auch selbst nachgerüstet.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. Dezember 2012)

Bioshock 2 isscchht ächt cuuul


----------



## EA-Tec (24. Dezember 2012)

Morgen Frueh werden die neuen Ski geholt, und dann geht's in die gute alte bayerische Heimat. 

Den Rest der Woche geht's zum Skiiiiiiiiiii faaaaahren!!



Gute Nacht und erholsame Feiertage wuensch' ich euch Allen!


----------



## wissefux (24. Dezember 2012)

na hoffentlich mit noch genügend schnee 

moin und frohe weihnachten !


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. Dezember 2012)

Moin Moin 

A. Und ich fahren im Feb nach Arrach zum LL.


----------



## Hopi (24. Dezember 2012)

EA-Tec schrieb:


> Morgen Frueh werden die neuen Ski geholt, und dann geht's in die gute alte bayerische Heimat.
> 
> Den Rest der Woche geht's zum Skiiiiiiiiiii faaaaahren!!
> 
> ...



Grasski


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. Dezember 2012)

Bioshock 2 wäre durchgezockt 

... jetzt bleibt mir erstmal nur BL2 mit Mr. Torques Kampagne des Metzelns


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. Dezember 2012)

... Tach auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EA-Tec (25. Dezember 2012)

Moin


----------



## wissefux (25. Dezember 2012)

gude


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. Dezember 2012)

Wie denn...


----------



## wissefux (26. Dezember 2012)

wo denn ...
was denn ...

erst mal gn8


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. Dezember 2012)

Moin


----------



## wissefux (26. Dezember 2012)

moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. Dezember 2012)

Ich überleg', ob ich mir mal [ame="http://www.amazon.de/Sony-Personal-3D-Viewer-2-OLED-Display-virtueller/dp/B008U7VS74/ref=cm_cr_pr_pb_t"]das Ding[/ame] gönne


----------



## wissefux (26. Dezember 2012)

was es nicht alles gibt 
sehr durchwachsene rezensionen bei amazon. sollte man sich wohl gut überlegen, ist ja auch nicht grade ein schnäppchen


----------



## Hopi (26. Dezember 2012)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich überleg', ob ich mir mal das Ding gönne



Da gibt es wohl auch einen mit OLED von Carl Zeiss der ist glaube ich etwas günstiger.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopi (26. Dezember 2012)

Also beim durchlesen der Meinungen zu dem Sony Visor, würde ich mir das echt gut überlegen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. Dezember 2012)

Die Meinungen sind nicht durchwachsen, sondern sehr heterogen. In einem solchen Falle ist meistens selber ausprobieren das Beste.


----------



## x-rossi (26. Dezember 2012)

30 tage rückgaberecht. genug zeit, zum überlegen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. Dezember 2012)

Ebend


----------



## mzaskar (26. Dezember 2012)

Neues Spielzeug


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. Dezember 2012)

W'nachten 2012 wäre auch geschafft


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (27. Dezember 2012)

moin zu gewohnter stund. letzter at in 2012 ...

schönes spielzeug


----------



## Stoppelhopp (27. Dezember 2012)

Guten Morgen aus der Bahn. Irgendwie nach den Feiertagen konnte ich mich bei dem Wetter nicht bis nach ffm durchschlagen. Bin mit Rad nur bis zum Bahnhof gekommen. Total verweichlicht nach den Feiertagen...


----------



## Stoppelhopp (27. Dezember 2012)

Btw wo sind da die Räder an deinen Spielzeug


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. Dezember 2012)

moin 

Ich werde heute auch das 4-Rad wählen.


----------



## Stoppelhopp (27. Dezember 2012)

wahltho schrieb:


> moin
> 
> Ich werde heute auch das 4-Rad wählen.



Lags auch am weihnachts essen und dem regen?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. Dezember 2012)

Einfach keine Lust & zudem der heute & morgen fehlende Berufsverkehr.


----------



## wissefux (27. Dezember 2012)

wie, du wirst doch nicht schon wieder an einem frei-tag arbeiten wollen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. Dezember 2012)

Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil 

Ich kram jetzt nicht noch mal meinen Post vom 06. Dezember bzgl. der restlichen Frei-Tage und Freitage in diesem Jahr raus 

Ich liege bzgl. meiner Aussagen in diesem Post derzeit noch voll im Plan 

Außerdem Wer hat denn hier von Arbeiten gesprochen?


----------



## Stoppelhopp (27. Dezember 2012)

wahltho schrieb:


> Einfach keine Lust & zudem der heute & morgen fehlende Berufsverkehr.



Haha...  Ja das ist ein Argument...


----------



## wissefux (27. Dezember 2012)

es ist wie meist zwischen den jahren recht beschaulich auf arbeit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ratte (27. Dezember 2012)

Ist überhaupt was los im IPH?
Ich habe mir mal den Luxus "Homeoffice" geleistet und musste mir gleich so Kommentare anhören wie "Das hört sich ja tatsächlich nach Arbeit an" (Emails/Berichte tippen).


----------



## wissefux (27. Dezember 2012)

würd mal sagen max. 50 % iph besetzung. wenn ich von unserem gebäude und den parkplätzen im blickfeld mal grob hochrechne ...
mein büro mit 25 % besetzung nehm ich mal großzügig raus


----------



## EA-Tec (27. Dezember 2012)

Hopi schrieb:


> Grasski


----------



## wissefux (27. Dezember 2012)

und jetzt noch bitte ein aktuelles bild 

wie hoch biste da unterwegs ? als ich vor weihnachten auf dem heimweg war, ging schon dem fernpass der schnee aus und hinterm lermooser tunnel war überwiegend grün statt weiß ...


----------



## EA-Tec (27. Dezember 2012)

Ca. 1.500 Meter (wilder Kaiser, Ellmau). Das Bild ist ca. eine Stunde alt, Schnee hat's hier genug wie man sieht.


----------



## ratte (27. Dezember 2012)

Mein erster Gedanke vor dem Lesen der Ortsangabe war "hm, könnte Brixental sein". Also gar nicht schlecht getippt.
Ist die Aussicht Richtung Ellmau oder Richtung Brixen? (EDIT: Hopi hat's gleich erkannt, welche Bahn das ist)
Talabfahrt möglich?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. Dezember 2012)

ratte schrieb:


> Ich habe mir mal den Luxus "Homeoffice" geleistet



"Homeoffice" an so einem "Brückentag" - Ne is schon klar Atze - Äh ich meine natürlich "Ratte"  

... hätte ich aber eigentlich auch machen können 



wissefux schrieb:


> mein büro mit 25 % besetzung nehm ich mal großzügig raus



Ist doch noch gut. Ich habe hier 6,25% Besetzung


----------



## ratte (27. Dezember 2012)

wahltho schrieb:


> "Homeoffice" an so einem "Brückentag" - Ne is schon klar Atze - Äh ich meine natürlich "Ratte"
> 
> ... hätte ich aber eigentlich auch machen können
> 
> Ist doch noch gut. Ich habe hier 6,25% Besetzung


Alternativ hätte ich auch mit Totmannschalter im Büro sitzen können und Deine Quote noch unterboten.


----------



## Hopi (27. Dezember 2012)

EA-Tec schrieb:


> Ca. 1.500 Meter (wilder Kaiser, Ellmau). Das Bild ist ca. eine Stunde alt, Schnee hat's hier genug wie man sieht.



ja Ellmau, mein erster richtiger Skiurlaub  Aber so richtig würde es mich da nicht noch mal hinziehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. Dezember 2012)

ratte schrieb:


> Alternativ hätte ich auch mit Totmannschalter im Büro sitzen können und Deine Quote noch unterboten.



... na dann in der Tat lieber zu Hause mit Hopi als Totmannschalter


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. Dezember 2012)

Und jetzt heisst es endlich mal wieder...

**** Bäuerchen !!! ***
*

Nach der leichten Kosten der vergangenen drei Tage gab es heute endlich mal wieder was Richtiges zu essen: Pommes mit Gyros & extra scharfe Kungfu-Sauce und dazu Krautsalat


----------



## EA-Tec (27. Dezember 2012)

Der Ausblick ist Richtung Brixen, fotografiert von der Panorama-Terrasse. 

Talabfahrt ist ohne Probleme moeglich, haben wir heut drei Mal gemacht. Im Skiverleih hab ich uebrigens Juergen Drews gesehen 

Von meinen Eltern aus sind es 50 km, also knappe 40 Min. Fahrt. Einen reinen Skiurlaub wuerde ich hier nicht verbringen wollen, aber fuer Spontanabfahrten ist es schon ok. 

Der Schnee ist gegen nachmittag jedoch echt mies geworden, matschig ohne Ende. Hatte, trotz der Leichtigkeit der Pisten, teilweise richtige Probleme.


----------



## EA-Tec (27. Dezember 2012)

Hier der Blick Richtung Ellmau:


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. Dezember 2012)

@EA-Tec: Viel Spass weiterhin 

Gut und trocken 4-rädrig heimgekommen 

... der heutige Tag ist ein echter statistischer Ausreisser hinsichtlich meiner langfristigen meteorologischen Beobachtungen im Vortaunus.


----------



## wissefux (28. Dezember 2012)

moin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stoppelhopp (28. Dezember 2012)

Moin zusammen. Letzter tag im Büro dieses jahr. Ich glaub um 12 hau ich ab.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. Dezember 2012)

Tach auch 

Wenn iCal mich nicht täuscht, hat der Fux heute 

... und zudem sogar einen Runden


----------



## ratte (28. Dezember 2012)

Guten Morgen.

Dann trau ich Deinem iGedöns mal über den Weg:

 Fux


----------



## wissefux (28. Dezember 2012)

traut euch ruhig 

vielen herzlichen dank schon mal


----------



## Klein-Holgi (28. Dezember 2012)

Na dann: Herzlichen Glückwunsch!!!!


----------



## mzaskar (28. Dezember 2012)

Happy Börsday alter Fux  



Bin go Board teste  isch kool man


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. Dezember 2012)

wissefux schrieb:


> traut euch ruhig



'ne lass' mal: Ich bin schon verheiratet


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. Dezember 2012)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ist doch noch gut. Ich habe hier 6,25% Besetzung



Heute sogar tlw. sensationelle 12,5% Besetzung


----------



## ratte (28. Dezember 2012)

Oh, ist mal jemand auf 'nen Alibibesuch vorbei gekommen? 

Wir haben uns auch getraut: ins MTZ. 
Ging sogar überraschend gut.


----------



## Hopi (28. Dezember 2012)

ratte schrieb:


> Ging sogar überraschend gut.



Die Weihnachtsmaus war  wieder da  und ich habe immer noch nicht meinen 70" Fernseher 


Ach ja, der neue I MAC ist für mich der Beweis, wie Apple dem Kunden noch weniger für sein Geld gibt. Wenn ich ihn ja nicht bräuchte, würde ich der sch... Firma keinen Cent mehr geben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. Dezember 2012)

Ich bin gestern und heute auf dem Rückweg über Liederbach gefahren, da es sich auf der A66 auf der Spur Richtung B8/MTZ schon ab kurz hinter der Auffahrt Eschborn gestaut hat.

... same procedure as every year.


----------



## ratte (28. Dezember 2012)

Von oben kommend konnte man ohne Stau bis zum hinteren Parkhaus durchfahren und hat ebenerdig noch Parkplätze bekommen.
Die von unten (A66, Höchst) kommenden wurden z.T. auf den Parkplatz vom ehem. Autokino umgeleitet (der abfließende Verkehr quert) und das staut dann zurück.
In den Läden, in denen wir waren, gab es weder Warten vor den Umkleiden noch an der Kasse. Wie gesagt, positiv überrascht.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. Dezember 2012)

ratte schrieb:


> Von oben kommend konnte man ohne Stau bis zum hinteren Parkhaus durchfahren und hat ebenerdig noch Parkplätze bekommen.



Von oben ist es meistens einfacher. Das ist auch unsere Erfahrung.


----------



## mzaskar (28. Dezember 2012)

Also ich bin lieber unten


----------



## mzaskar (28. Dezember 2012)

Obwohl oben auch seinen Reiz hat


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. Dezember 2012)

Von hinten ist aber auch nicht zu verachtern


----------



## wissefux (28. Dezember 2012)

seitlich bitte nicht vergessen


----------



## EA-Tec (29. Dezember 2012)

Gute Nacht!


----------



## mzaskar (29. Dezember 2012)

MoinMoin  auf gehts in den Schnee  heute mit zwei Latten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (29. Dezember 2012)

moin am day after. wieder kein weltuntergang


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. Dezember 2012)

Moin 

Dei Brezel-Company hatte vor ca. 10 Jahren mal eine goile Werbung:

Foto von einem Latte Macchiato mit der Unterschrift "Morgenlatte"


----------



## ratte (29. Dezember 2012)

Bei uns gibt es die Morgenlatte gerade im Bett. 
Ein paar Croissants wären nicht schlecht, aber dann hat man wieder überall Krümel.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. Dezember 2012)

wissefux schrieb:


> moin am day after. wieder kein weltuntergang



Na davon, dass man jetzt ein Uhu ist, geht ja auch die Welt nicht unter


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. Dezember 2012)

ratte schrieb:


> Bei uns gibt es die Morgenlatte gerade im Bett.



Na dann blas' mal von der Morgenlatte ganz vorsichtig den Schaum ab


----------



## Hopi (29. Dezember 2012)

wahltho schrieb:


> Na dann blas' mal von der Morgenlatte ganz vorsichtig den Schaum ab



nix da, dass gibt nur Schweinkram im Bett


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (29. Dezember 2012)

Meine Latte(n) sind wunderbar  nur viele Menschen bei dem Kaiserwetter


----------



## EA-Tec (29. Dezember 2012)

Moin moin - schoenstes Wetter in Hessen, ich glaub das Bike darf heut herhalten...

Werde mich spaeter Richtung Taunus bewegen.


----------



## mzaskar (29. Dezember 2012)

Dachte du bist mit den neuen Skis in den Bergen


----------



## wissefux (29. Dezember 2012)

is mir doch latte, was ihr alle so treibt


----------



## EA-Tec (29. Dezember 2012)

Seit gestern Abend wieder daheim!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. Dezember 2012)

Herrliches oben ohne Wetter da draussen 

So kann es jetzt bis Ende Februar bleiben und danach soll dann der Vorfrühling kommen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. Dezember 2012)

wissefux schrieb:


> is mir doch latte, was ihr alle so treibt



So, so, Du bekommst also von unseren Schilderungen eine Latte


----------



## Hopi (29. Dezember 2012)

wahltho schrieb:


> Herrliches oben ohne Wetter da draussen
> 
> So kann es jetzt bis Ende Februar bleiben und danach soll dann der Vorfrühling kommen



Du hast doch wohl einen nassen Hut auf  nix da, ich erwarte 1m Schneehöhe in FFM


----------



## EA-Tec (29. Dezember 2012)

Hopi schrieb:


> ich erwarte 1m Schneehöhe in FFM



Mindestens!


----------



## mzaskar (29. Dezember 2012)

Scheen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. Dezember 2012)

Boah hab' ich gerade 2x 'ne riesenlange Latte gekriegt


----------



## wissefux (29. Dezember 2012)

wegen dem schnee


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. Dezember 2012)

Ne, ich habe heute meine neuen LL-Ski in H'heim abgeholt


----------



## wissefux (29. Dezember 2012)

klassisch oder skating ?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. Dezember 2012)

Fux Du hast anscheinend echt schon Alzheimer  



wahltho schrieb:


> Mal schauen, ich wahrscheinlich erstmal klassisch, A. möchte Skating ausprobieren.:



(19. Dezember  )


----------



## wissefux (29. Dezember 2012)

ab 40 darf man doch vergesslich sein ... und es hätte ja auch sein können, dass du dich noch umentschieden hast ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. Dezember 2012)

Skater haben aber auch keine ganz langen Latten


----------



## wissefux (30. Dezember 2012)

dafür aber grössere stengel 

gn8


----------



## wissefux (30. Dezember 2012)

moin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (30. Dezember 2012)

ab in den Schnööö


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. Dezember 2012)

Morgäääähnnn 

Ausgepennt-XXL


----------



## EA-Tec (30. Dezember 2012)

Ich wuensche euch Allen vorab schon mal einen guten Rutsch in's neue Jahr!


----------



## wissefux (30. Dezember 2012)

erst mal gn8


----------



## wissefux (31. Dezember 2012)

moin.

nun ist es an der zeit : wünsche euch allen einen guten rutsch ! kommt gut rüber und bis bald in 2013


----------



## Deleted 68955 (31. Dezember 2012)

Moin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klein-Holgi (31. Dezember 2012)

So Ihr Plauscher, ich wünsche Euch auch allen einen guten Rutsch ins Neue Jahr!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (31. Dezember 2012)

Ich wünsche Euch und Euren Familien auch einen guten Rutsch!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. Januar 2013)

Frohes Neues 

... Und Moin


----------



## mzaskar (1. Januar 2013)

Alles Gute und Gesundheit für 2013


----------



## wissefux (1. Januar 2013)

frohes neues und gn8


----------



## wissefux (1. Januar 2013)

moin moin.


----------



## Klein-Holgi (1. Januar 2013)

Prost neujahr!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. Januar 2013)

Moin


----------



## mzaskar (1. Januar 2013)

Neues Sportgerät


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. Januar 2013)

So neu ist das doch gar nicht mehr:



mzaskar schrieb:


> Neues Winterspassgerät


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (1. Januar 2013)

aber vermutlich noch neu im einsatz


----------



## Hopi (1. Januar 2013)

moin
ein gutes neues von uns beiden an alle


----------



## ratte (1. Januar 2013)

Boah Fux,
bist Du bei dem Wetter tatsächlich laufen? 
Da jagt man doch keinen Hund vor die Tür.


----------



## wissefux (1. Januar 2013)

doch, nur wegen dem wautzi  frauchen war der meinung, wenn wir joggen, sind wir alle schneller durch den regen ... frauchen und wautzi haben dann abgebrochen. ich hab dann meine runde durchgezogen. wenn der schweinehund schon mal überlistet wurde, muss man das auch ausnutzen 

sag mal, hat der hopi nun heute burzeltag oder nicht  falls ja : :birthday:


----------



## ratte (1. Januar 2013)

Nene, Hopi zieht bei FB seinen Aprilscherz immer schon im Januar durch.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. Januar 2013)

Far Cry 3 ist einfach saugoil


----------



## wissefux (2. Januar 2013)

moin. verpennt.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. Januar 2013)

moin. ausgepennt.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. Januar 2013)

Gut 2-rädrig nach EB gelangt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EA-Tec (2. Januar 2013)

Moin,

gutes Neues! 

Seit 6 Uhr wach - aber erst gegen 2:30 Uhr eingepennt -> MÜDE!


----------



## mzaskar (2. Januar 2013)

Grüezi zäme 

Erstmal ein Frohes neues Jahr euch allen  Hoffe mal ihr seit gut gerutscht und mal im Ernst, 2013 wird grossartig 

Ich habe das alte Jahr noch mit einer Tour auf meinem neuem Spielzeug ausklingen lassen 

Das Ziel ist nahe 




Auf geht's, ist nicht mehr weit 




Endspurt, der Speck-Käse-Teller wartet schon 




Geschafft  im wahrsten Sinne 




Bereit für 6 km Schlittelpiste 




echt coole Sache 




Kurve kratzen 




Schade schon vorbei ....


----------



## mzaskar (2. Januar 2013)

Heute mal den neuen Antrieb ausgefahren




und dabei eingesaut


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. Januar 2013)

Ein Schutzblech hätte Not getan


----------



## EA-Tec (2. Januar 2013)

wahltho schrieb:


> Far Cry 3 ist einfach saugoil



Ohje ohje... du hast schon einen äußerst seltsamen Geschmack  

Das Prinzip des Spiels finde ich super, die Umsetzung hätte deutlich besser sein können - so ist's leider nur ein Spiel zur Abwechslung, wenn man mal ein paar Std. Zeit hat.

Ich find' das Pflanzen sammeln, Schweine töten, Funkmasten erobern etc. schlecht, weil es einfach zu viel Zeit in Anspruch nimmt - klar, Super Sache dass man sich seinen Rucksack aus Schweineleder selber erst herstellen muss... aber dann doch bitte in einem ordentlichen zeitlichen Rahmen, und nicht gefühlte 50% Spielzeit damit verbringen! 

... ebenso ist das Zielen im Prinzip sinnlos, weil anscheinend ein Zufallsgenerator entscheidet, ob man trifft oder nicht


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. Januar 2013)

Mir gefällt's 

Die Geschmäcker sind halt verschieden  

Die Grafik finde ich sehr gut. Das generell Richtung Open World gehende Konzept finde ich auch gut. Das Spiel ist sehr abwechslungsreich; von Ballern über Drachenfliegen, bis hin zum Wasserbob-fahren ist alles dabei.

Von einer Zufälligkeit beim Treffen habe ich bisher noch nichts gemerkt und das Sammeln habe ich bisher so en passant mit erledigt.

Ich gehe davon aus, dass mich das Spiel noch einige Wochen beschäftigen wird. Hat jedenfalls BL erstmal abgelöst (und das will was heissen  ).

BL werde ich Mitte Januar mal wieder angehen, dann soll das nächste DLC rauskommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopi (2. Januar 2013)

also Far Cry 3 kenne ich leider nicht, aber 1 war damals das Spiel


----------



## wissefux (3. Januar 2013)

moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. Januar 2013)

Moin Moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. Januar 2013)

Gut 2-rädrig nach EB gelangt.

Zunächst noch leichter Regen, dann nur noch Nieselregen und danach trocken. Keine Regenklamotten erforderlich.

Endspurt ins w/e...


----------



## EA-Tec (3. Januar 2013)

Moin,

eingeschlafen um 4:30 Uhr, aufgewacht um 8 ergo *nicht ausgeschlafen!*


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. Januar 2013)

Warum pennst Du denn immer so spät ein?


----------



## Hopi (3. Januar 2013)

EA-Tec schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> eingeschlafen um 4:30 Uhr, aufgewacht um 8 ergo *nicht ausgeschlafen!*



Kenne ich


----------



## mzaskar (3. Januar 2013)

Eingeschlafen um 2300, aufgewacht um 0800, Waschtag erledigt, jetzt geht es in die Berge


----------



## EA-Tec (3. Januar 2013)

Bin nach'm Abendessen um 18:30 Uhr auf der Couch eingepennt, und erst um 22:30 Uhr aufgewacht  

Heut' Abend geht's in's Studio, richtig auspowern - und ich leg' mich nach'm Essen lieber gar nicht erst auf die Couch  meine Schlaf- und Wach-Phasen haben sich aufgrund der letzten Urlaubs-Tage total verändert.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. Januar 2013)

Gestern Abend um 23:30 Uhr ins Bettchen, nachdem ich noch drei Aussenposten befreit hatte, heute morgen um kurz vor Sieben ausgeschlafen ohne Wecker aufgewacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EA-Tec (3. Januar 2013)

wahltho schrieb:


> nachdem ich noch drei Aussenposten befreit hatte





Ich spiel' zur Zeit Black Ops II - absoluter Grafikhammer!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. Januar 2013)

Black Ops II hab' ich auch angespielt, fand ich aber von der Grafik her nicht so gut wie FC III


----------



## EA-Tec (3. Januar 2013)

Ehrlich? Na da siehste mal, Geschmäcker sind wirklich grund-verschieden! Mir gefällt das plastische in FC 3 nicht, BO 2 wirkt wesentlich realistischer. 

Und auch die Soundeffekte, speziell dank meiner Sound-Kombination aus ASUS Xonar STX und Beyerdynamic DT-990 Edition, sind in BO 2 der absolute Wahnsinn.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. Januar 2013)

BO 2 ist schon gut, werde ich bestimmt auch noch weiterspielen. Was ich nicht so gut fand, waren die Folterszenen in der Videosequenzen der Story. Klingt zwar vielleicht komisch für 'nen Shooter-Fan, aber das finde ich wirklich nicht notwendig.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. Januar 2013)

Gut 2-rädrig heimgekommen und morgen kein EB


----------



## wissefux (3. Januar 2013)

morgen wieder 4 rädrig in den iph 

burry ist tot  r.i.p.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. Januar 2013)

Wer war burry?


----------



## karsten13 (3. Januar 2013)

wahltho schrieb:


> Wer war burry?



http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2013/01/03/burry-stander-stirbt-bei-trainings-unfall-in-suedafrika/


----------



## wissefux (4. Januar 2013)

moin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (4. Januar 2013)

MoinMoin.....ab in die Sonne


----------



## Hopi (4. Januar 2013)

mzaskar schrieb:


> MoinMoin.....ab in die Sonne



Sack


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. Januar 2013)

Moin 

Ausgepennt 



Hopi schrieb:


> Sack



Wenn schon dann "alter Sack" - Soviel Zeit muss sein


----------



## EA-Tec (4. Januar 2013)

Moin, 

endlich wieder ausgepennt!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. Januar 2013)

wahltho schrieb:


> Wer war burry?





karsten13 schrieb:


> http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2013/01/03/burry-stander-stirbt-bei-trainings-unfall-in-suedafrika/



Danke - Kannte ich nicht. Mit Ausnahme des Selbersportmachens Interesse ich mich Nullinger für Sport.


----------



## mzaskar (4. Januar 2013)

Wer findet den Unterschied 

Gestern:




Heute:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. Januar 2013)

Das 2. Foto gefällt mir gut  

So - Das heutige Sportprogramm wäre auch erledigt


----------



## wissefux (4. Januar 2013)

das erste mit einem board würde mir gefallen


----------



## wissefux (5. Januar 2013)

moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Januar 2013)

Moin


----------



## EA-Tec (5. Januar 2013)

Moin


----------



## mzaskar (5. Januar 2013)

Berge sind schön


----------



## EA-Tec (6. Januar 2013)

*NEID*

Gute Nacht


----------



## wissefux (6. Januar 2013)

moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. Januar 2013)

Morgäähn


----------



## mzaskar (6. Januar 2013)

Tach


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (7. Januar 2013)

moin. mild heuer ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. Januar 2013)

Moin Moin 

Ab auf's 2-Rad ...


----------



## mzaskar (7. Januar 2013)

Heute darf ich auch mal wieder ran  

Aber erst geht es nochmal zur Physio, quasi zum warm machen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. Januar 2013)

wissefux schrieb:


> mild heuer ...



Stibimmt 

... sehr angenehm 2-rädrig nach EB gelangt


----------



## wissefux (7. Januar 2013)

yep, die spikes machen sich richtig gut derzeit


----------



## wissefux (7. Januar 2013)

spikes in verbindung mit kurzen hosen hat auch was


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. Januar 2013)

Kurze Hosen und nicht rasierte Beine finde ich schlimmer


----------



## wissefux (7. Januar 2013)

davon hab ich einiges zu bieten


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. Januar 2013)

Ich weiss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. Januar 2013)

Gut 2-rädrig nach Hause gelangt


----------



## wissefux (8. Januar 2013)

moin. etwas frischer ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. Januar 2013)

moin.

... aber immer noch mild 

Heute erstmalig 4-Rad in 2013 w/ eines privaten Termins am Nachmittag

... natürlich oben ohne


----------



## wissefux (8. Januar 2013)

ich empfand es heute deutlich frischer ... auf dem 2 rad ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. Januar 2013)

Ich fand es bei uns im Hof gefühlt nicht kälter, als gestern morgen. Mezze Außenthermometer hat 6 Grad angezeigt.

Heute wegen des geplanten frühen Abgangs aus EB leider nicht ausgepennt

... ich merk's deutlich und gähne die ganze Zeit nur rum


----------



## wissefux (8. Januar 2013)

dann mal gn8


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (9. Januar 2013)

moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. Januar 2013)

Moin 

Früh in die Heia und daher einigermaßen ausgepennt


----------



## EA-Tec (9. Januar 2013)

Moin moin, die Herren! 

Wieder mal verpennt... 
 @mzaskar: 
Starkes Bild!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. Januar 2013)

Gut 2-rädrig nach EB gelangt 

Heute Morgen noch extra Odeur de Collonil aufgelegt, da der Rückweg am Abend etwas nass werden könnte


----------



## wissefux (9. Januar 2013)

ich will aber trocken heim


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. Januar 2013)

Es soll auch nur leichten Regen geben 

... mit dem ist aber ab dem frühen Nachmittag zu rechnen.


----------



## wissefux (9. Januar 2013)

ist sich ausgegangen und geht sich aktuell immer noch


----------



## wissefux (9. Januar 2013)

mittlerweile nicht mehr ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. Januar 2013)

... ist aber nur ein gaaaannnnzzzzz leichter Regen 

Gut 2-rädrig heimgekommen 

... dank Collonil keine Regenklamotten erforderlich


----------



## wissefux (10. Januar 2013)

moin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. Januar 2013)

Tach auch 

Heute nochmals früh (  ) & 4-Rad w/ eines privaten Termins am Nachmittag.


----------



## wissefux (10. Januar 2013)

wow. echt früh für einen fürsten 

gut und trocken in den iph gekommen ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. Januar 2013)

Dito 4R-OO


----------



## wissefux (10. Januar 2013)

wer hat denn hier für heute regen bestellt ?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. Januar 2013)

Ich nicht !!!


----------



## mzaskar (10. Januar 2013)

wahltho schrieb:


> Dito 4R-OO



Eigentlich hättest du dir das Geld für ein Autodach ja sparen können


----------



## mzaskar (10. Januar 2013)

wissefux schrieb:


> wer hat denn hier für heute regen bestellt ?



Ich habe Schnee bestellt, wurde scheinbar falsch geliefert


----------



## wissefux (10. Januar 2013)

der kommt auch noch, aber etwas später ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. Januar 2013)

Aber vorerst nicht hier ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. Januar 2013)

Spinner!   

In 20 Minuten ist EB-Ende für diese Woche


----------



## wissefux (10. Januar 2013)

schon toll, im osten strahlend blauer himmel, max. 2 km entfernt. und hier im iph schiffts wie blöd


----------



## wissefux (10. Januar 2013)

es reisst auf und schifft nicht mehr


----------



## ratte (10. Januar 2013)

Mein Mann hat heute das letzte Überbleibsel seiner Kindheit verloren. 
Könnt Ihr Euch einen ernsthaften Hopi vorstellen? 










Ehrlich, ich nicht. 
Aber wer hat schon noch einen Milchzahn in dem Alter.

Mal schauen, ob die Zahnfee kommt.


----------



## wissefux (10. Januar 2013)

nicht wahr, oder ? noch einen milchzahn in dem alter, wo sonst schon die ersten nomalen ausfallen ...


----------



## ratte (10. Januar 2013)

Na ja, jetzt eben auch nicht mehr. 

Gute Nacht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. Januar 2013)

ratte schrieb:


> Könnt Ihr Euch einen ernsthaften Hopi vorstellen?



Ist vllt. mal 'nen Versuch wert   

Das Bourne Vermächtnis ist ist nicht schlecht, aber die ersten Teile mit Matt Damon haben mir besser gefallen.

Gute Nacht


----------



## wissefux (11. Januar 2013)

moin. und wie war die nacht, ratte ? hatte hopi schon besuch von der zahnfee ? meist sind die kleinen ja dann ncht so gut drauf und haben schmerzen, wenn die zahnfee kommt


----------



## wissefux (11. Januar 2013)

gut 4 rädrig in den iph gelangt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. Januar 2013)

Moin 

Ausgepennt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. Januar 2013)

Sportprogramm erledigt 

Gute Nacht


----------



## wissefux (12. Januar 2013)

moin. ausgepennt ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Januar 2013)

moin.



wissefux schrieb:


> ausgepennt ...



 Dito


----------



## ratte (12. Januar 2013)

Morgähn.

Ganz schön frisch da draußen.
Mal gucken, wann meine Füße wieder mit mir reden. Die Zehen kann ich immerhin schon wieder bewegen.


----------



## wissefux (12. Januar 2013)

hast etwa draussen gepennt


----------



## mzaskar (12. Januar 2013)

Heute mit einem Brett go Powdere 






Morgen => Latte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ratte (12. Januar 2013)

wissefux schrieb:


> hast etwa draussen gepennt


Bei dem Tempo hätte das locker sein können. 

 @mzaskar
Du bekommst Bilder-post-Verbot.
Mach uns nur eine lange Nase.
Aber nicht mehr lange...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Januar 2013)

Frisch geworden da draussen.

A. und ich haben gerade einen Spaziergang hinter uns.


----------



## Hopi (12. Januar 2013)

http://www.nachrichten.ch/detail/571090.htm

sehr abgefahren


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Januar 2013)

Schöne Grösse für ein Frühstückstablett


----------



## Hopi (12. Januar 2013)

wahltho schrieb:


> Schöne Grösse für ein Frühstückstablett



da gibt es was mit Griffen 

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/Windows-8-Tablets-zum-Zocken-1779921.html?view=zoom;zoom=1


----------



## wissefux (12. Januar 2013)

bin mit dem kleinen ipad voll zufrieden. aber das mit den griffen hat was


----------



## mzaskar (12. Januar 2013)




----------



## wissefux (13. Januar 2013)

gn8


----------



## wissefux (13. Januar 2013)

moin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Januar 2013)

moin moin


----------



## ratte (13. Januar 2013)

Suchmeldung:
Ich muss wohl in den letzten Monaten irgendwo im Taunus meine Kondition verloren haben. 
Bitte haltet die Augen offen und gebt mir Bescheid, wenn Ihr sie irgendwo seht.


----------



## Hopi (13. Januar 2013)

ratte schrieb:


> Suchmeldung:
> Ich muss wohl in den letzten Monaten irgendwo im Taunus meine Kondition verloren haben.
> Bitte haltet die Augen offen und gebt mir Bescheid, wenn Ihr sie irgendwo seht.



Wie oft muss ich es dir noch sagen, sie liegt unter dem Bett! Da habe ich sie hingeräumt, als sie immer nutzlos in der Ecke lag.


----------



## wissefux (14. Januar 2013)

moin


----------



## wissefux (14. Januar 2013)

frisch heute ... gut 2 rädrig in den iph geradelt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. Januar 2013)

Moin.

Ausgepennt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. Januar 2013)

Gut 2-rädrig nach EB gelangt 

... schön trocken draussen


----------



## mzaskar (14. Januar 2013)

Schneefall und Glatt =>> 4x4


----------



## Hopi (14. Januar 2013)

man was ein Trauerspiel 
erfreut euch an eurem I Phone, wenn die so weitermachen wird es die Firma bald nicht mehr geben. Wenn sich Leute wirklich im Grabe rumdrehen, dann muss Jobs jetzt schon auf ca. 11K U/min sein.


----------



## wissefux (14. Januar 2013)

ich erfreu mich täglich an iphone und ipad mini  so innovativ war das 5 er nun nicht, daß ich vor vertragsende hätte für teures geld umsteigen müssen ...


----------



## Hopi (14. Januar 2013)

Wenn die Aktie ein Vorbote für die Firma ist, dann sehen die bald sehr alt aus.
Ich warte jetzt schon ewig das der sch....... IMAC Lieferbar wird. Und wenn es so weitergeht, baue ich mir einen PC mit Dualboard auf. Für 2,5K kann ich mir dann schon etwas nettes aufbauen inkl. Grafikkarte für 4 Monitore.


----------



## mzaskar (14. Januar 2013)

Ohjeh


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. Januar 2013)

Ohjeh Ohjeh


----------



## wissefux (14. Januar 2013)

ohjeh ohjeh ohjeh


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. Januar 2013)

Sehr schöne Reihe  

Gut 2-rädrig heimgekommen


----------



## wissefux (14. Januar 2013)

mal schauen, wie lang ich mir die kälte noch gebe ... hinzugs irgendwie noch angenehmer als himwärts. auf dem heimweg wirds dank schweiss von innen unangenehm ...
wenigstens gabs noch ein paar gefrorene pfützen, so dass ich die spikes mal testen konnte ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. Januar 2013)

Ich plane diese Woche komplett 2-Rad, sofern mir nicht noch ein privater Termin in die Quere kommen sollte.

So kalt ist es noch gar nicht. Ist wie immer nur eine Frage der richtigen Kleidung und da geht noch Einiges 

Spike-Reifen sind zur Zeit nicht erforderlich. Mit den schnellen Conti Town & Country geht's schneller


----------



## wissefux (15. Januar 2013)

moin. es riecht nach schnee heute


----------



## wissefux (15. Januar 2013)

der wautzi hat heute gewonnen. ach, wie ist das doch schön warm im auto, nach 5 minuten fahrt 
außerdem hab ich noch einige privattermine heute nachmittag: großes paket bei eltern holen, packstation mit kleinem paket aufsuchen, diverse lebensmittelhändler um waren erleichtern usw. genug ausreden ?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. Januar 2013)

Moin 

Ausgepennt 

Ab auf's 2-Rad


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. Januar 2013)

Sehr schön 2-rädrig nach EB gelangt


----------



## wissefux (15. Januar 2013)

und heimwärts ?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. Januar 2013)

Ebenfalls sehr gut 2-rädrig heimgelangt 

Die Fahrt war sehr angenehm und hat Spass gemacht 

Keinerlei Probleme. Für Morgen werde ich aber mal vorsichtshalber den Spike-Laufradsatz montieren.


Das bisschen Schnee ist total harmlos. Da bin ich schon bei ganz anderen Wetterverhältnissen unterwegs gewesen


----------



## wissefux (15. Januar 2013)

also fürs auto war der schnee heuer einer von der sehr rutschigen konsistenz ...
damit meine spikes auch mal echten schnee spüren, sollte ich morgen mal den schweinehund zu hause auf der couch lassen ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. Januar 2013)

Mit Negativprofilreifen gibt es bei Neuschnee keinerlei Probleme. Da braucht man keine Spikes. Für morgen werde ich sie aber mal draufmachen, da dann der Schnee an einigen Stellen schon festgefahren und glatt sein kann.

Ich kann mich noch an ein paar 2-Rad-Heimfahrten Ende der 90er-Jahre aus FFM Downtown bei Wintereinbrüchen erinnern, wo es richtig geschneit hatte. Damals war meine Spur auf den Feldwegen die Erste und ich hatte teilweise Probleme, den Weg vom Feld zu unterscheiden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (15. Januar 2013)

Guds Nächtle


----------



## wissefux (16. Januar 2013)

moin


----------



## wissefux (16. Januar 2013)

done 

herrlich, nahezu geräuschlos durch die winterlandschaft zu gleiten. lockerer schnee, wenige vor mir. so laß ich mir das gefallen 

fürchte nur, daß sich das bis zur heimfahrt leider ändern wird


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. Januar 2013)

Moin 

Spike-Laufradsatz drauf und dann ab Richtung EB


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. Januar 2013)

Leider sehr goil   

... sehr, sehr goil


----------



## wissefux (16. Januar 2013)

wahltho schrieb:


> Leider sehr goil
> 
> ... sehr, sehr goil



yep


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (16. Januar 2013)

neuschnee


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. Januar 2013)

Nicht in EB


----------



## wissefux (16. Januar 2013)

heimweg durch die felder problemlosmögluch ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. Januar 2013)

war der Hinweg doch schon


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. Januar 2013)

Gut 2-rädrig heimgekommen 

Ein grosser und wichtiger Tag für den Fürsten, ein schlechter Tag für die Fürstenpfalz K'heim


----------



## wissefux (16. Januar 2013)

was ist los ? wird die residenz etwa aufgegeben


----------



## wissefux (17. Januar 2013)

moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. Januar 2013)

Moin Moin



wissefux schrieb:


> was ist los ? wird die residenz etwa aufgegeben



Der Fürst wird seine Residenz wohl innerhalb des Vortaunus verlagern...

... Etwas Größeres und Repräsentativeres muss her


----------



## wissefux (17. Januar 2013)

wow  da bin ich mal gespannt  vortaunus klingt ja schon mal vernünftig.
weg von fbh oder ganz weg von k


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. Januar 2013)

wissefux schrieb:


> weg von fbh oder ganz weg von k


 
Letzteres.

Gut 2-rädrig nach EB gelangt & dieswöchiger EB-Endspurt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (17. Januar 2013)

wahltho schrieb:


> Letzteres.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. Januar 2013)

Aber nicht weit weg von K


----------



## wissefux (17. Januar 2013)

H, L, B, K, K, E


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. Januar 2013)

Ich werde es bei Zeiten verkünden. Es steht aber schon fest.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. Januar 2013)

Saugoil !!!


----------



## wissefux (17. Januar 2013)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich werde es bei Zeiten verkünden. Es steht aber schon fest.



sagg, alter. von mir aus ist schon lang "bei zeiten"


----------



## mzaskar (17. Januar 2013)

Schlau


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. Januar 2013)

Total schlau das Kerlchen war!


----------



## Crazy-Racer (17. Januar 2013)

Frohes Neues! 
besser spät als nie...schockierend, sagt doch der Anmeldebildschirm, dass mein letzter Besuch hier im Oktober2012 war.

Nun gut...bald sind Klausuren.

War was wichtiges?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (17. Januar 2013)

Ja, die Welt ist nicht untegegangen


----------



## wissefux (17. Januar 2013)

was wichtiges ? gn8


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. Januar 2013)

Zum Ende der EB-Woche gut 2-rädrig heimgekommen 

Gute Nacht


----------



## wissefux (18. Januar 2013)

moin. kein bock auf kälte und rad ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. Januar 2013)

Moin 

Ausgepennt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. Januar 2013)

Sportprogramm erledigt 

Gute Nacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (19. Januar 2013)

abendmahl erledigt. restaurant manitou in sachsenhausen absolut empfehlenswert


----------



## wissefux (19. Januar 2013)

moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. Januar 2013)

Moin


----------



## mzaskar (19. Januar 2013)

Ich war draussen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. Januar 2013)

Sieht man 

Ich war heute eigentlich nur drinnen


----------



## wissefux (20. Januar 2013)

moin. weiss.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. Januar 2013)

moin moin.

Aber deutlich milder und in fbh ist es schon eher leichter Schneeregen.


----------



## wissefux (20. Januar 2013)

in h regnets. schnee schaufeln war dennoch angesagt ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. Januar 2013)

Yepp - Hab' auch Schnee schaufeln lassen vom Winterdienst


----------



## mzaskar (20. Januar 2013)

Ich habe Furchen in den Schnee gefahren. Das macht viel mehr Spass 

Jetzt aber Futter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (20. Januar 2013)

.


----------



## wissefux (20. Januar 2013)

hätt ich den schnee mal gelassen, wo er war, hätt ich jetzt kein glatteis vor der haustür ...


----------



## mzaskar (20. Januar 2013)

Wau sag ich da nur


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. Januar 2013)

Blitzeis!!!


----------



## mzaskar (20. Januar 2013)

Ausblick auf Biketouren  

Wildspitz, Rigi und Pilatus im Sonnenuntergang (Foto wurde vom Raten aus gemacht, einem weitere Biketourenziel )


----------



## ratte (20. Januar 2013)

Sehr schönes Bild. 

Den Schnee/Glatteis-Effekt hatten wir auch.


----------



## x-rossi (20. Januar 2013)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich überleg', ob ich mir mal das Ding gönne


ist da eigentlich was draus geworden?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. Januar 2013)

Habe ich dann erstmal nicht weiterverfolgt.


----------



## x-rossi (20. Januar 2013)

ok.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. Januar 2013)

Far Cry 3 wäre auch durchgezockt.


----------



## wissefux (20. Januar 2013)

na dann kannste ja endlich bei ac2 und ac3 einsteigen


----------



## wissefux (21. Januar 2013)

moin. reichlich neues weiss auf altem eis ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. Januar 2013)

Moin 

Diese Woche wohl nur 3x EB in einem interessanten Pattern.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. Januar 2013)

Das war sogar mir heute 2-radmässig zu Pogo. Hab's ausprobiert, aber wieder kehrtgemacht.

Ich werde wohl mein EB-Pattern für diese Woche ändern und meinen Non-EB-Tag heute machen, obwohl das blöd ist, weil ich heute wichtige Meetings habe. Eventuell versuche ich es später mit dem 4-Rad.


----------



## wissefux (21. Januar 2013)

4 rad mäßig in der früh null problemo. jetzt möchte ich erst mal nicht mehr unterwegs sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. Januar 2013)

Dann doch noch gut 4-rädrig nach EB gelangt


----------



## wissefux (21. Januar 2013)

na lohnt sich das denn jetzt noch


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. Januar 2013)

War um 10:00 Uhr hier und muss heute w/ wichtiger Termine bis 18:30 / 19:00 Uhr bleiben


----------



## wissefux (21. Januar 2013)

um 8.30 : fahre später ...
um 13:44 : ...dann doch noch gut angekommen



kapierst du die trailbeschreibung im nachrichten fred


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. Januar 2013)

Also real-time Posting kann ich hier nicht gewährleisten 

Ne, die Wegbeschreibung im Nachrichten-Fred kapiere ich auch nicht.

Ich könnte mir nur vorstellen, dass er den X-Trail mit dem Reichenbachtal-Trail ab kleinem Feldi verwechselt und die kleine Steinbrücke die Steinbrücke an der eingefassten Quelle in der Sektion oberhalb des Tillmannsweges ist. Das würde erklären, warum er schreibt, dass er unterhalb des Fuxis rausgekommen ist.

Der Abschnitt war immer wieder das Ziel von Trail-Blockierern. Ich habe das Ding schon mehrfach freigeräumt.


----------



## wissefux (21. Januar 2013)

der isses, ganz bestimmt. hab mich total von den ganzen abzweigungen irritieren lassen. steinbrücke war der schlüsselbegriff


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. Januar 2013)

Gut 4-rädrig heimgekommen 

Morgen ist Frei-Tag


----------



## wissefux (22. Januar 2013)

moin. heuer nochmal 4 rädrig ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. Januar 2013)

Moin 

Sollte bis auf Weiteres mit dem 2-Rad Pogo bleiben 

Frei-Tag 

.... heute muss Tinte fliessen


----------



## wissefux (22. Januar 2013)

wahltho schrieb:


> Sollte bis auf Weiteres mit dem 2-Rad Pogo bleiben



... also besser bis auf weiteres 4 rad  wollte eigentlich morgen mal wieder radeln ... hmmmm ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. Januar 2013)

Die kombinierte Schnee-/Eisschicht auf den Wegen ist so dicht, so das ich nicht glaube, dass das gut gehen wird. 

Ich würde morgen und übermorgen auch liebend gerne das 2-Rad benutzen - schauen wir mal.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. Januar 2013)

wahltho schrieb:


> .... heute muss Tinte fliessen



 Es es ist Tinte geflossen


----------



## wissefux (22. Januar 2013)

wahltho schrieb:


> Es es ist Tinte geflossen



klingt gut


----------



## EA-Tec (22. Januar 2013)

'N Abend, die Herrschaften. Nach einem 10-taegigen Spontanurlaub melde ich mich wieder zurueck.


----------



## Hopi (22. Januar 2013)

EA-Tec schrieb:


> 'N Abend, die Herrschaften. Nach einem 10-taegigen Spontanurlaub melde ich mich wieder zurueck.



Und, Spaß gehabt ? Ist der MAC schon da? Fragen über Fragen


----------



## wissefux (23. Januar 2013)

moin


----------



## wissefux (23. Januar 2013)

2 rad taugt leider nur bedingt. leider fühlt sich niemand für den radweg zwischen zufahrt toom und liederbach sowie nach industriepark liederbach bis bahnhof unterliederbach zuständig 
böses geeier auf teilweise weichem schnee oder vereisten spurrillen ...

heimwärts werde ich das feld mal testen und ab morgen wieder 4 rad


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. Januar 2013)

Moin 

Dachte ich mir 

Ich hatte vor zwei Wochen mal mit dem Leiter des Ordnungsamtes K'heim gemailt. Für den von Dir genannten Radweg ist das Land zuständig, konkret die Strassenmeisterei in Hofheim. Ich wollte mal den Leiter anfunken. Habe die Kontakt-Details.

Ist aber wohl so, dass dieser Weg als im Winter sehr wenig benutzt angesehen wird und deshalb keine Räumpflicht besteht.

Werde wohl heute leider auch das 4-Rad benutzen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. Januar 2013)

Relativ gut 4-rädrig nach EB gelangt.

Aber selbst gegen 09:00 Uhr nervt der Stau an der Abfahrt EB noch tierisch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (23. Januar 2013)

der ist ja bald geschichte


----------



## EA-Tec (23. Januar 2013)

Hopi schrieb:


> Und, Spaß gehabt ?



Oh ja!



Hopi schrieb:


> Ist der MAC schon da?



Nein  werde die Bestellung stornieren, wenn ich bis 31. Januar nix erhalten habe.

Mal 'ne Frage an die (richtigen) Einheimischen: 
In welchen Orten kann man schön wohnen, und hat gleichzeitig 'ne gute Anbindung an den Westbahnhof? 
Wir wollen uns 'ne Immobilie kaufen, erstmal egal ob Haus oder Wohnung.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. Januar 2013)

Ihr auch?   

Generell natürlich im sog. "Speckgürtel", also im Vortaunus. Böse Zungen bezeichnen die A66 als "Demarkationslinie".

Bei den Nahverkehrsverbindungen muss man dann genauer hinschauen. Zum Westbahnfhof zum Kronberg/Bad Soden/Schwalbach/Eschborn/Bad Homburg/Sulzbach wahrscheinlich über die S-Bahn am Besten angebunden. Einfach mal das Streckennetz anschauen.

Kelkheim/Liederbach/Königstein haben nur die K-Bahn, die fährt über Höchst Richtung Hauptbahnhof.


----------



## EA-Tec (23. Januar 2013)

Jap - wir wussten nicht, wie lange wir in Hessen bleiben. Da ich aber zum 01. Februar von einem Konkurrenten abgeworden wurde, und ich den Geschäftsbereich inkl. einer neuen Niederlassung im Großraum FFM aufbauen soll, was ein paar Jahre dauern wird, haben wir uns dazu entschlossen keine Miete für die restliche Zeit hier zu bezahlen, sondern 'ne eigene Immobilie zu kaufen. 

Rein finanziell gesehen wäre ein Hausbau am Günstigsten, aber da haben wir keine Lust zu. Und da ein Haus, im direkten Vergleich mit einer Wohnung, günstiger ist, wird es wohl ein Haus werden, sofern sich ein schönes finden lässt. Die Immobilienpreise sind hier ja ziemlich gesalzen, aber wenigstens ist auch das Angebot ziemlich groß.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. Januar 2013)

Ich hab' nur gemeint "Ihr auch?", weil ich zufälligerweise gestern protokolliert habe 

Es hängt sicherlich davon ab, was man sucht. Wir hatten extremes Glück.


----------



## wissefux (23. Januar 2013)

ich kenn nur süd-bahnhof, ost-bahnhof und hauptbahnhof. wo genau ist der west-bahnhof zu finden  jetzt sagt mir aber nicht : im westen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (23. Januar 2013)

wahltho schrieb:


> Böse Zungen bezeichnen die A66 als "Demarkationslinie".



glück gehabt mit der neuen bude


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. Januar 2013)

Ich bin doch sogar noch nördlich der Limesspange


----------



## wissefux (23. Januar 2013)

die doppeldemarkationslinie überwunden


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. Januar 2013)

wissefux schrieb:


> wo genau ist der west-bahnhof zu finden



Gugst Du hier

Frankfurt-West


----------



## wissefux (23. Januar 2013)

ach so, ne simple haltestelle ... na dann würde sich in der tat eher einen ort mit s3, s4, oder s5 anbindung anbieten ...

biketechnisch gesehen (ist ja ein mtb-forum  ) dann kronberg (-> hibike) oder oberursel (u-bahn zum beliebten treffpunkt hohe mark) ...

alles eine frage des budgets


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. Januar 2013)

Es heisst eigentlich schon "Westbahnhof".



wissefux schrieb:


> alles eine frage des budgets



In der Tat 

Nahverkehrsanbindung war für uns bei der Entscheidung eher von untergeordneter Bedeutung, allenfalls interessant für's Alter, wenn man nicht mehr Autofahren kann. Da war fbh in der Tat ziemlich schlecht angebunden 

Ansonsten hasse ich ÖPNV jeglicher Art :kotz:


----------



## wissefux (23. Januar 2013)

heimreise durch feld war viel besser als über die radwege ! alles schön platt und teilweise vereist. optimal also. ein rad wie meines mit vollfederung wäre perfekt gewesen. so holpert es ordentlich, aber immer noch besser als pogo


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. Januar 2013)

Klingt gut und besser, als ich erwartet hätte


----------



## wissefux (24. Januar 2013)

moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. Januar 2013)

Tach auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. Januar 2013)

Ich könnte mich mal so langsam nach EB aufmachen 

... in den dieswöchigen EB-Endspurt


----------



## mzaskar (24. Januar 2013)

Schicht


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. Januar 2013)

EB-Woche beendet


----------



## wissefux (24. Januar 2013)

one day left ...


----------



## wissefux (25. Januar 2013)

moin. endspurt.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. Januar 2013)

Moin 

Herrlichst ausgepennt


----------



## EA-Tec (25. Januar 2013)

Moin

in der alten Heimat schneit's mal wieder - traumhaft!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. Januar 2013)

Hier gibt's ab Anfang kommender Woche endlich Tauwetter - traumhaft!



In einigen Monaten habe ich zum Glück mit dem Winter noch ein kleines bisschen weniger zu tun, weil wir dann 100m tiefer wohnen


----------



## wissefux (25. Januar 2013)

in einigen monaten ist hoffentlich sommer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. Januar 2013)

Das allerdings auch


----------



## Hopi (25. Januar 2013)

EA-Tec schrieb:


> Nein  werde die Bestellung stornieren, wenn ich bis 31. Januar nix erhalten habe.



Dann setz schon mal das Schreiben auf 

Es ist schon ein echtes Trauerspiel. Ich könnte mich immer noch in den Hintern beissen, dass ich die Aktie bei 700 nicht geshortet habe


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. Januar 2013)

Das freitägliche Sportprogramm wäre auch erledigt


----------



## wissefux (26. Januar 2013)

moin. es folgt das samstägliche tv sportprogramm


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. Januar 2013)

Moin, Moin 

Mal so richtig ausgepennt


----------



## EA-Tec (26. Januar 2013)

Moin. 

Ausgepennt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nuke2 (26. Januar 2013)

Heute dank einer Eisfläche voll auf die Fresse gegangen 

gruß Björn


----------



## wissefux (26. Januar 2013)

deshalb spikes, denn eine kleine eisfläche reicht aus 

hoffentlich nix schlimmes passiert, oder ?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. Januar 2013)

Solange er  macht, kann es ja nicht so schlimm gewesen sein  

Mein neuer Favorit ist Crysis 2 

Habe mir aber heute auch noch Hitman Absolution geholt


----------



## Nuke2 (26. Januar 2013)

Nix Passiert. Nur aufm Bauch durch den Schnee gerutscht.

gruß Björn


----------



## Hopi (26. Januar 2013)

wahltho schrieb:


> Habe mir aber heute auch noch Hitman Absolution geholt



yeaaa  Hitman , eigentlich finde ich diese 3rd Person Games nicht so gut, aber Hitman ist geil


----------



## wissefux (27. Januar 2013)

moin. wann kommt denn mal mein ac2 zu der ehre, gezockt zu werden ?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. Januar 2013)

Moin 

Stimmt, ich habe ja noch Dein AC2, das habe ich ganz vergessen  - Mea maxima culpa 

Ich hatte ja mal mit dem AC3 angefangen, aber irgendwie hat es mich insb. w/ der 3rd-Person Ansicht nicht so gepackt. Deshalb hatte ich mit dem AC2 nie angefangen.

Ich schätze mal mit dem AC2 dauert das noch eine Weile. Ich würde es Dir aber ansonsten jederzeit gerne zurückbringen, falls erwünscht


----------



## wissefux (27. Januar 2013)

aktuell brauche ich es ja nicht. muss mich nur immer wieder mal selbst an die aktuellen aussenstände erinnern


----------



## mzaskar (27. Januar 2013)

Bin ich hier im Spielefred


----------



## wissefux (27. Januar 2013)

h. meldet schnee statt regen ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. Januar 2013)

War so auch angekündigt. Ist aber deutlich milder geworden und es taut auf der Strasse.


----------



## Hopi (27. Januar 2013)

von mir aus kann es liegenbleiben


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. Januar 2013)

Leg' Dich wieder weg  

Goiler Fred in bester Winterpokalmanier


----------



## Hopi (27. Januar 2013)

WP ist immer wieder geil


----------



## wissefux (28. Januar 2013)

moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. Januar 2013)

moin moin

Ausgepennt


----------



## EA-Tec (28. Januar 2013)

Tach, die Herren.


----------



## Hopi (28. Januar 2013)

moin Gemeinde


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. Januar 2013)

N'abend


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (28. Januar 2013)

gn8


----------



## wissefux (29. Januar 2013)

moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. Januar 2013)

moin moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. Januar 2013)

Heute noch mal 4-Rad, auch ob des morgendlichen Regens. Morgen sollte die weisse Pampe auf den Wegen aber endgültig weg sein und wieder 2-Rad möglich sein.


----------



## EA-Tec (29. Januar 2013)

In Dreieich ist vom Schnee schon nix mehr übrig, nur noch vereinzelt festgefrorene Haufen. Eklig unangenehm durch den konstanten Regenfall seit heut' Nacht irgendwann. 

Der iMac wäre storniert, das wird nix mehr. Echt traurig, die kriegen nix richtig gebacken, seit der Jobs weg ist. 

Ich werde mir tatsächlich wieder einen Windows-PC kaufen (müssen) - mir rollen sich ja jetzt schon sämtliche Nägel auf, wenn ich nur an die Installationen, Treiberupdates etc. denke :-/


----------



## wissefux (29. Januar 2013)

wahltho schrieb:


> Heute noch mal 4-Rad, auch ob des morgendlichen Regens. Morgen sollte die weisse Pampe auf den Wegen aber endgültig weg sein und wieder 2-Rad möglich sein.



werds morgen vielleicht auch mal wieder mit 2 rad probieren. der tank ist leer und der monat all, oder umgekehrt 



EA-Tec schrieb:


> Der iMac wäre storniert,



treuloses volk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EA-Tec (29. Januar 2013)

Welcher "voll-am-Kundennutzen-orientierte" Entwickler hat bitteschön dieses Mistding von Logitech 1100 entwickelt!? Das Ding ist zu 100% am Kunden vorbei entwickelt, funktioniert hinten und vorne nicht!? 

In weiser Voraussicht, dass solch ein Touchgerät fast nur blöde Spielerei sein kann, hab' ich die Harmony 900 mitbestellt, und siehe da - eine weise Entscheidung 

In Dreieich regnet's übrigens immer noch, schönstes Herbstwetter


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. Januar 2013)

Habe auch schon seit Jahren Logitech Harmony Fernbedienungen im Einsatz, um den A/V-Bedienungsdschungel lichten.

Aktuell ist es auch die 900, vorher waren es zwei 880.

Das Konzept ist gut, die Hardware-Qualität lässt aber sehr zu wünschen übrig. Leider habe ich bisher noch keine Alternative gefunden.

Crysis 2 neigt sich auch langsam dem Ende entgegen. Zum Glück ist Crysis 3 nicht fern und schon vorbestellt.


----------



## wissefux (30. Januar 2013)

moin. sieht extrem feucht aus outside ...


----------



## wissefux (30. Januar 2013)

der hund hat heut gewonnen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. Januar 2013)

Moin 

Ich dachte, der Tank ist leer


----------



## wissefux (30. Januar 2013)

na ja kurz vor leer  wollte auch tanken, habs mir bei dem preis aber anders überlegt ...


----------



## EA-Tec (30. Januar 2013)

Moin, 

letzter (Halb)-Tag beim derzeitigen Arbeitgeber - der Abschied fällt überhaupt nicht schwer


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. Januar 2013)

Gut und trocken 2-rädrig nach EB gelangt 

Die bike-bekleidungstechnische Umstellung auf das extrem milde Klima fällt recht schwer


----------



## EA-Tec (30. Januar 2013)

Nicht windig bei euch? Hier ist es gefühlt deutlich kälter als die letzten Tage...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. Januar 2013)

Windig schon, aber wirklich fast schon sauwarm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. Januar 2013)

... und schon deutlich früher hell. In ein bis zwei Wochen werde ich morgens schon keine Fahrradbeleuchtung mehr brauchen


----------



## wissefux (30. Januar 2013)

darauf muß ich noch 5 monate warten


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. Januar 2013)

Hier hat unser Kater Joë mal tief in die Tasse geschaut.






Roch halt nach Hühnerbrühe, die ich vorher daraus getrunken hatte 

Die Tasse fand danach aber ein jähes Ende, weil sie auf dem Boden gelandet ist


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. Januar 2013)

Gut und trocken 2-rädrig heimgekommen 

Gerade noch eben den Spike-Laufradsatz gegen die schnellen Negativprofilreifen getauscht


----------



## wissefux (30. Januar 2013)

na, die tasse war jetzt aber kein grosser verlust


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. Januar 2013)

Nö - Im Gegenteil: Ein Teil weniger im Schrank, insb. kurz vor einem Umzug  

Gute Nacht


----------



## wissefux (31. Januar 2013)

moin


----------



## wissefux (31. Januar 2013)

heuer hab ich es mal wieder gewagt. gut 2 rädrig und sicher bespiket in den iph gelangt. mild und winding, no snow


----------



## Deleted 68955 (31. Januar 2013)

Moin 

Alsp ich muss doch mal sagen: Fux Du bist echt ein Weichei geworden   

Auf in den dieswöchigen EB-Endspurt ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (31. Januar 2013)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... und schon deutlich früher hell. In ein bis zwei Wochen werde ich morgens schon keine Fahrradbeleuchtung mehr brauchen



Manchmal geht es schneller als man denkt. Heute wieder um kurz vor Acht losgefahren und schon keine Beleuchtung mehr erforderlich


----------



## wissefux (31. Januar 2013)

wahltho schrieb:


> Also ich muss doch mal sagen: Fux Du bist echt ein Weichei geworden



 warum 

bin doch rad gefahren 

... und die spikes bleiben drauf bis mind. ende februar  vielleicht gönn ich mir zum nächsten winter auch mal ne kompletten laufradsatz ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (31. Januar 2013)

Eine Schwalbe mach noch keinen Sommer


----------



## wissefux (31. Januar 2013)

stimmt, die nächsten 3 at sehen stark nach weichei aus, allerdings nur der morgige tag wetterorientiert ...
es soll hier ja leute geben, die sich mittlerweile jeden freitag schenken


----------



## Deleted 68955 (31. Januar 2013)

Stimmt den Frei-Tag habe ich mir selbst geschenkt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (31. Januar 2013)

wahltho schrieb:


> Stimmt den Frei-Tag habe ich mir selbst geschenkt



Genauso wie mein 4-rädriges Spassgefährt - Solche Dinge muss Mann sich selbst schenken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (31. Januar 2013)

Vielleicht interessant für die Facebookler 

Lustisch auf jeden Fall


----------



## Deleted 68955 (31. Januar 2013)

Gut 2-rädrig heimgekommen 

w/e


----------



## wissefux (1. Februar 2013)

moin


----------



## Resendisback (1. Februar 2013)

moin und gute nacht


----------



## wissefux (1. Februar 2013)

Resendisback schrieb:


> moin und gute nacht



getreu dem motto : zack und weg


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. Februar 2013)

moin moin


----------



## ratte (1. Februar 2013)

So, und nun eine Woche voller Frei-Tage.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. Februar 2013)

So, das frei-tägliche Sportprogramm wäre auch erledigt.

Kommende Woche noch vier nicht Frei-Tage und dann gibt es ebenfalls mehr als eine Woche voller Frei-Tage


----------



## wissefux (2. Februar 2013)

moin moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. Februar 2013)

Tach auch 

Mir tun die Gräten weh - Ausbilderin A. war gestern wieder hart zu mir


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (2. Februar 2013)

gut so


----------



## Cynthia (2. Februar 2013)

wahltho schrieb:


> Mir tun die Gräten weh - Ausbilderin A. war gestern wieder hart zu mir





Geht vorbei ... Viele Grüße!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. Februar 2013)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ausbilderin A. war gestern wieder hart zu mir



Heute auch wieder! 

Schon erstaunlich, wer bei einem Hauskauf so alles Gebühren verlangt


----------



## Hopi (2. Februar 2013)

Grüße aus Nauders. 
Morgen gehts mit frischer Neuschneeauflage auf den See...
...wenn der Wind will.

ratte (inkognito)


----------



## wissefux (2. Februar 2013)

wahltho schrieb:


> Schon erstaunlich, wer bei einem Hauskauf so alles Gebühren verlangt



deine baldigen ex-untertanen erwarten einen gebührenden abschied ihres fürsten


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. Februar 2013)

Viel Spass und lasst die Kirche im See


----------



## wissefux (2. Februar 2013)

Hopi schrieb:


> Grüße aus Nauders.
> Morgen gehts mit frischer Neuschneeauflage auf den See...
> ...wenn der Wind will.
> 
> ratte (inkognito)



viel spass, viel schnee und viel wind


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. Februar 2013)

_**** Bäuerchen !!! ****_

... zu ungewohnter Stunde, nach einem Besuch bei meinem Lieblingsitaliener in K'stein 

Gute Nacht


----------



## wissefux (2. Februar 2013)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... Lieblingsitaliener in K'stein
> ...



welcher ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (3. Februar 2013)

moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. Februar 2013)

Moin Moin

Entweder Fiorentino oder Lukullus.

Gestern war's das Letztere; bei dem gibt's aber keine Pizza


----------



## wissefux (3. Februar 2013)

ok. kenn ich beide noch nicht.


----------



## Hopi (3. Februar 2013)

wahltho schrieb:


> Viel Spass und lasst die Kirche im See


Kirche steht noch an ihrem Platz, wir haben extra ein Beweisbild gemacht


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. Februar 2013)

Isscht cuul


----------



## wissefux (4. Februar 2013)

moin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Resendisback (4. Februar 2013)

nachti


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. Februar 2013)

Tach auch


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. Februar 2013)

Gut 2-rädrig nach EB gelangt


----------



## mzaskar (4. Februar 2013)

Hier ist nur der ÖPNV erträglich  Regen und Schnee wechseln sich ab und ausserdem gibt es noch lecker Wind gratis im Packet mit geliefert 

Evtl. am Donnerstag einen Frei-tag um mal den Pulverschnee zu testen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. Februar 2013)

@mzaskar: Schön mal wieder von Dir zu lesen, hatte mir schon Sorgen gemacht v

 Gut und trocken 2-rädrig wieder nach Hause gekommen.

Das Regengebiet war zum Glück gegen 18:30 Uhr durch.


----------



## wissefux (5. Februar 2013)

moin. erneut 4 rad ...


----------



## --bikerider-- (5. Februar 2013)

wissefux schrieb:


> deine baldigen ex-untertanen erwarten einen gebührenden abschied ihres fürsten



Moin moin!

hab ich was verpasst?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Februar 2013)

moin. erneut 2-rad ...



--bikerider-- schrieb:


> hab ich was verpasst?



 Yepp ....



wahltho schrieb:


> Der Fürst wird seine Residenz wohl innerhalb des Vortaunus verlagern...
> 
> ... Etwas Größeres und Repräsentativeres muss her



Ich habe ein Haus im Vortaunus gekauft. A. und ich werden Ende Mai umziehen.


----------



## mzaskar (5. Februar 2013)

uiih, das ging dann ja alles schneller als ich erwartet hatte ......  bin mal auf die ersen eindrücke gespannt  

Bestimmt gibt es eine grosse Werkstatt, mit allerhand "Männer"spielzeug


----------



## wissefux (5. Februar 2013)

wird bei der gelegenheit der filius gleich "mitentsorgt" 

bevor es falsch verstanden wird : kommt er mit oder studiert er irgendwo weiter weg ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Februar 2013)

Der Filius zieht noch mit um. Er verschlechtert sich auch nicht, denn er bekommt ein "kleines" 40qm Zimmer mit eigenem Bad.

Der Filius wird sich aber im Herbst dann zum Auswärtsstudium verabschieden. Er möchte bewusst weiter weg. Momentan steht Amsterdam im Raum.

Gut 2-rädrig nach EB gelangt


----------



## Hopi (5. Februar 2013)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Hier ist nur der ÖPNV erträglich  Regen und Schnee wechseln sich ab und ausserdem gibt es noch lecker Wind gratis im Packet mit geliefert
> 
> Evtl. am Donnerstag einen Frei-tag um mal den Pulverschnee zu testen



schnee und wind nehmen wir gerne  den Regen darfst Du behalten


Aber wir wollen nicht klagen,  gestern hatten wir 10cm Neuschnee und einen entspannten Wind dazu. Gegen das Eisskaten vom Sontag war das schon ein Riesen Gewinn


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Februar 2013)

Bei leichtem Schneefall sehr schön 2-rädrig heimgekommen 

... bisher bleibt der Schnee aber nicht liegen.


----------



## EA-Tec (5. Februar 2013)

Hier geht's grad maechtig ab. Innerhalb von 5 Minuten die Umgebung weiss, habe solch grosse Schneeflocken noch nie gesehen! 

Ich freu mich!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Februar 2013)

Hitman Absolution wäre auch durchgezockt 

Jetzt kommt erstmal Doom 3 dran


----------



## wissefux (5. Februar 2013)

das wird nix mehr mit ac  gn8


----------



## wissefux (6. Februar 2013)

moin. alles weiss ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. Februar 2013)

moin. alles leicht weiß, wieder 2-Rad ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. Februar 2013)

Sehr gut 2-rädrig nach EB gelangt.

Ab K'heim Münster war kaum noch Schnee auf den Wegen. Die Spike-Reifen hätte ich mir auch sparen können.

... ich bin echt froh, dass die neue Datscha geographisch deutlich tiefer liegt als fbh


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopi (6. Februar 2013)

moin,
sollen  wir euch noch etwas Schnee mitbringen? Hier sind gerade 30cmfrischer Pulverschnee gefallen


----------



## wissefux (6. Februar 2013)

wir haben selber welchen, der reicht uns allen völlig


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. Februar 2013)

Eigentlich ist doch zum Glück schon wieder fast wieder keiner da 

Die Wege waren auf dem 2-rädrigen Heimweg jedenfalls völlig frei und die Spikes somit heute für den Popo


----------



## mzaskar (6. Februar 2013)

Hmmm Spikes und Popo ==> auaauaaua


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. Februar 2013)

Morgen früh sollten sich die Spikes aber lohnen, denn A., die gerade nach Hause gekommen ist, meint, dass es jetzt schon teilweise ziemlich glatt gewesen sei.


----------



## wissefux (7. Februar 2013)

ok, dann vielleicht doch mal wieder rad ... gn8


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (7. Februar 2013)

moin ...


----------



## wissefux (7. Februar 2013)

... zu müde für radeln


----------



## wissefux (7. Februar 2013)

auf jeden fall nix mit glatt heute auf meinem 4 rad weg in die niederungen ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. Februar 2013)

moin. 

EB-Endspurt für diese Woche, wieder mit dem 2-Rad...


----------



## mzaskar (7. Februar 2013)

Ich nehme den Bus


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. Februar 2013)

Gut 2-rädrig nach EB gelangt.

Spikes waren aber heute ausnahmsweise dabei mal recht hilfreich


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. Februar 2013)

EB-Ende - Start ins lange w/e & in die 1-wöchige LL-Vakanz


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. Februar 2013)

Gut 2-rädrig heimgekommen.

Wer morgen mit dem 2-Rad unterwegs ist sollte allerdings Obacht geben, denn es gerade schon wieder angezogen. Die Hauptstrassen mögen zwar geräumt und trocken sein, aber auf den Rad-, Feldwegen, etc. ist Vorsicht angesagt.


----------



## wissefux (7. Februar 2013)

ok. heut komm ich mal zeitig in die koje, da ist die wahrscheinlichkeit höher, morgen radfahren zu wollen


----------



## wissefux (8. Februar 2013)

moin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (8. Februar 2013)

Nur ein Meeting, dann geht es in den Pulverschnee


----------



## wissefux (8. Februar 2013)

pulverschnee hatte ich heute schon 

gut mit dem bespikten radl durchgekommen


----------



## mzaskar (8. Februar 2013)

naja, aber keinen Meter  Heute geht es mit dem Einbrett freeriden  Obwohl das Wetter heute noch eher bescheiden sein wird und die Lawinengefahr ob der hohen Neuschneemengen hoch ist. (erheblich; alle Expositionen; ab 1600 m)


----------



## mzaskar (8. Februar 2013)

Dem Fürst viel Spass beim Langläufele im Bayrischen Wald  oder wo geht es hin???


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. Februar 2013)

Moin 

Arrach.


----------



## wissefux (8. Februar 2013)

viel spaß und ordentlich weißes zeugs


----------



## mzaskar (8. Februar 2013)

DAs liest sich wie ein Rachenkatarr


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. Februar 2013)

So: Erstmal drei Handwerker & einen Gärtner durch die neue Datscha geschleust, um die notwendigen Renovierungsarbeiten zu planen und zu beauftragen


----------



## wissefux (8. Februar 2013)

viel zu erneuern ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. Februar 2013)

So richtig erforderlich sind zum jetzigen eigentlich keine Renovierungsarbeiten. Die Hütte ist sehr gut in Schuss - War aber auch ein echtes Sahneschnäppchen 

Es gibt aber ein paar Sachen die entweder Nice to Haves sind oder aber in einigen Jahren anfallen würden. Da lasse ich sie lieber jetzt gleich vor dem Umzug machen:

Ein paar Fenster neu, im Wohnzimmer auf der Seite zum Garten anstatt eines grossen Fensters eine Wand vom Boden bis zur Decke als komplettes Glaselement mit Schiebetür, ein paar Heizkörper erneuern und etwas Elektrik (insb. wieder einen Giga-LAN-Backbone für des Fürsten multimediales Equipment). Aber ansonsten nur neu Streichen, also keine neuen Böden, keine Wände aufkloppen oder ähnliches - Alles Tiptop.

... und im Garten ein paar Bäume ausmachen lassen und natürlich einen katzensicheren und blickdichten Zaun zum Wald, damit die kleinen Racker nicht ausbüxen können


----------



## wissefux (8. Februar 2013)

klingt gut


----------



## wissefux (9. Februar 2013)

moin. und wieder alles weiss ... happy schneeschaufeln zum frühsport ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. Februar 2013)

Moin 

 Warum fahre ich eigentlich zum LL in den Bayerischen Wald?


----------



## wissefux (9. Februar 2013)

weils da bestimmt viel viel besser geht als hier ... der schnee taugt hier bestimmt nicht zum LL


----------



## Cynthia (9. Februar 2013)

@ wahltho & A. => gute Fahrt - schöne Zeit - passendes Wetter - kommt gesund zurück!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. Februar 2013)

Merci 

Gut in Arrach gelandet 

Fahrt war aber eher stressig, insbesondere auf der A3.


----------



## ratte (9. Februar 2013)

Unsere Rückfahrt war bis auf ein paar kurze Steher ganz passabel, aber die Gegenrichtung war stellenweise katastrophal.

Nur Schnee ist hier keiner mehr.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. Februar 2013)

wissefux schrieb:


> ... der schnee taugt hier bestimmt nicht zum LL



Da frag' mal A. und Cynthia

A. hat in diesem Jahr schon wieder mehrfach im Taunus LL-Runden gedreht.

In Arrach selbst ist aber auch nicht so viel Schnee wie erwartet. Wir werden weiter hoch müssen.


----------



## wissefux (9. Februar 2013)

wahltho schrieb:


> A. hat in diesem Jahr schon wieder mehrfach im Taunus LL-Runden gedreht.



das ist dann querfeldein LL. gespurt wird doch im taunus eher selten und für skating gleich gar nicht ...
vielleicht geht hinterm feldberg was, aber hier im vordertaunus bin ich noch keiner loipe begegnet. wohl aber schon langläufern, die im klassischen stil den staufen umrundet haben ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. Februar 2013)

wissefux schrieb:


> das ist dann querfeldein LL.



 Na und ? - Wir fahren doch schliesslich auch Querfeldein 2-Rad


----------



## wissefux (9. Februar 2013)

wahltho schrieb:


> Na und ? - Wir fahren doch schliesslich auch Querfeldein 2-Rad



na hoffentlich nicht  lieber das vorhandene wegenetz ausnutzen


----------



## wissefux (10. Februar 2013)

moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. Februar 2013)

Moin moin

Beim Querfeldein LL im Taunus bleibst Du aber sogar auf den WABs 

Für mich läuft MTB generell unter dem Begriff querfeldein 2-Rad


----------



## wissefux (10. Februar 2013)

wahltho schrieb:


> Moin moin
> 
> Beim Querfeldein LL im Taunus bleibst Du aber sogar auf den WABs



obwohl es durchaus mal interessant wäre, z.b. den x-trail bergab zu langlaufen :


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. Februar 2013)

Das wäre wohl eher was für die Freeboarder-Fraktion.

Ich bin ja nicht so der WS-Fan. LL mache ich auch in erster Linie w/ Almut.

Hier kann man gerade den Stau an der Saftpresse beobachten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ratte (10. Februar 2013)

Da bekommt das L in LCD mal gleich ein viel realistischere Bedeutung: Habe Hopi's Handy mitgewaschen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. Februar 2013)

Mist  RIP Handy 

Der erste LL-Tag liegt hinter uns. Sehr schöne Loipen hier 

Nachdem ich meine nagelneuen Fischer-LL-Skis gegen A. ältere Skis getauscht habe, bin ich dann auch nicht mehr so oft an den Anstiegen rückwärts gelaufen  

... Dafür war A. dann sauschnell


----------



## ratte (10. Februar 2013)

wahltho schrieb:


> Mist  RIP Handy


Abwarten, es röstet gerade auf der Heizung. 
War eh mein ausrangiertes LG, welches Hopi übernommen hat, da sein uraltes Nokia den Weg in die ewigen Jagdgründe angetreten hatte.
Solange die Karte noch funktioniert (und das tut sie), findet sich immer noch irgendwo eine ausrangierte Zwischenlösung.
Vielleicht bestellt es sich jetzt ja doch das Padfone 2. Oder doch irgendsetwas Windows-basiertes?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. Februar 2013)

Nur nicht wieder anstellen, bevor es wieder ganz trocken ist


----------



## wissefux (10. Februar 2013)

schneller trocknets in der mikro


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. Februar 2013)

Da wird es ganz schnell staubtrocken 

Und Hopi soll sich bloss kein Eifon holen, dann gibt es wieder nur Genöhle über Apple 

... obwohl: Das gibt es auch so


----------



## ratte (10. Februar 2013)

wissefux schrieb:


> schneller trocknets in der mikro


Ham' wer net. Alternativ Backofen bei 200°C?  


wahltho schrieb:


> ...Genöhle über Apple ...
> ... obwohl: Das gibt es auch so


Sowieso. Für den I-Computer, den er sich vorstellt, haben sich die Lieferzeiten wieder verlängert.


----------



## Hopi (10. Februar 2013)

wahltho schrieb:


> Und Hopi soll sich bloss kein Eifon holen, dann gibt es wieder nur Genöhle über Apple



Bevor ich mir ein I Phone kaufe, fange ich wieder mit Feuer und Decke an Rauchzeichen zu geben.


----------



## mzaskar (10. Februar 2013)

Eiphone ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. Februar 2013)

ratte schrieb:


> Ham' wer net. Alternativ Backofen bei 200°C?



Mikrowelle kommt viel fetter


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. Februar 2013)

.. Oder das Feuer, das Hopi für die Generierung der Rauchzeichen macht


----------



## wissefux (10. Februar 2013)

ich guck schon als richtung l-bach, sehe aber noch keine zeichen am himmel  ach so, ist ja auch dunkel  dann guck ich bei tageslicht nochmal


----------



## wissefux (11. Februar 2013)

moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. Februar 2013)

Moin Moin

Und? Steht Lbach noch ?


----------



## wissefux (11. Februar 2013)

seh ich erst aufm heimweg. ist doch noch dunkel, wenn ich fahre ...

die frage ist heute eher : bleibt fbh noch stehen  helau


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. Februar 2013)

Fbh ist mir inzwischen ziemlich egal 

Selbst wenn man versucht der Karnevalsjauche ins hinterste Bayern zu entfliehen, bleibt man nicht verschont: Das Hotepersonal kostümiert und Heute Abend Musik und Tanz mit Alleinunterhalter EDI in der Lobby


----------



## wissefux (11. Februar 2013)

na dann viel spaß  wir wollen bilder sehen, von fürst & fürstin beim tanz


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. Februar 2013)

Nix da


----------



## Hopi (11. Februar 2013)

wahltho schrieb:


> Fbh ist mir inzwischen ziemlich egal
> 
> Selbst wenn man versucht der Karnevalsjauche ins hinterste Bayern zu entfliehen, bleibt man nicht verschont: Das Hotepersonal kostümiert und Heute Abend Musik und Tanz mit Alleinunterhalter EDI in der Lobby



Da hättet ihr nach Hamburg fahren müssen um der Sache zu entgehen,  in solchen Fällen, pflegen wir einen schönen Spaziergang durch den Schnee zu machen


----------



## Hopi (11. Februar 2013)

wissefux schrieb:


> ich guck schon als richtung l-bach, sehe aber noch keine zeichen am himmel  ach so, ist ja auch dunkel  dann guck ich bei tageslicht nochmal



Du brauchst eine Brille


----------



## wissefux (11. Februar 2013)

willst du dich mit den rauchzeichen um die frei werdende stelle im vatikan bewerben 
dann solltest du aber weissen rauch produzieren


----------



## wissefux (11. Februar 2013)

ich mach mich jetzt auf ins närrische fürstentum


----------



## Hopi (11. Februar 2013)

wissefux schrieb:


> willst du dich mit den rauchzeichen um die frei werdende stelle im vatikan bewerben
> dann solltest du aber weissen rauch produzieren



muss ich nicht mehr, das Handy hat die Wäsche überstanden und erfüllt alle Funktionen. 

Mach das mal mit einem EIER PHONE


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. Februar 2013)

War wahrscheinlich nur ein Schonwaschgang 

Zurück vom LL bei sehr sonnigem, aber kalten Winterwetter


----------



## mzaskar (11. Februar 2013)

Hopi schrieb:


> muss ich nicht mehr, das Handy hat die Wäsche überstanden und erfüllt alle Funktionen.
> 
> Mach das mal mit einem EIER PHONE



Locker, bei dem ganzen Plastik ist deins bestimmt eingelaufen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. Februar 2013)

wahltho schrieb:


> War wahrscheinlich nur ein Schonwaschgang



Oder die Ratte hatte vergessen, die Wasserzufuhr aufzudrehen 

Boah bin ich platt


----------



## Hopi (11. Februar 2013)

lieber Plastik und es überlebt auch solche Sachen, als Alu und es ist im Popo wenn man es nur schräg anschaut


----------



## wissefux (11. Februar 2013)

fbh steht noch


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. Februar 2013)

Wer steckt sich denn ein Handy in den Popo?


----------



## mzaskar (11. Februar 2013)

Hmmm, gute Frage  Ich nicht


----------



## wissefux (12. Februar 2013)

morgääääähn ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Februar 2013)

Moin Moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Februar 2013)

Die morschen Knochen zwicken heute ganz schön


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Februar 2013)

A. und ich haben es uns heute beim LL so richtig gegeben und sind jetzt völlig platt  

Hier hat es Heute zudem n ca. 5 cm Neuschnee gegeben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (13. Februar 2013)

tach


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Februar 2013)

wissefux schrieb:


> tach



... auch


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Februar 2013)

wahltho schrieb:


> A. und ich haben es uns heute beim LL so richtig gegeben und sind jetzt völlig platt



 Dito

GN8


----------



## wissefux (14. Februar 2013)

moin. kalt.


----------



## wissefux (14. Februar 2013)

so kalt waren die -5 heute dann doch nicht auf dem radl ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. Februar 2013)

Moin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (14. Februar 2013)

Heute gab es Lasagne mit Schweizer Fleisch  welcher Gattung auch immer


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. Februar 2013)

Pferdefleisch ist ja auch sehr lecker, ...

... aber mit Medikamenten dann doch lieber nicht 

Heute gab es nach vier Power-Tagen nur eine gemäßigte LL-Runde, da der Fürst sich eine leichte Erkältung zugezogen hat.

Dei Handwerker-/Gärtnerangebote für den Umbau der neuen fürstlichen Datscha liegen auch alle vor und wurden soweit für ok befunden. Das Projekt ist somit in Time & Budget


----------



## ratte (14. Februar 2013)

wahltho schrieb:


> Pferdefleisch ist ja auch sehr lecker, ...


Bin hier in der Ecke leider immer noch nicht fündig geworden.


----------



## mzaskar (14. Februar 2013)

vielleicht mal eher in Richtung Hinterland


----------



## wissefux (14. Februar 2013)

ratte schrieb:


> Bin hier in der Ecke leider immer noch nicht fündig geworden.



ihr habt doch um die ecke einen stall 
pferdeäpfel sollen auch lecker sein, meint zumindest unser wautzi


----------



## wissefux (14. Februar 2013)

gesundheit dem fürschten 
hoffe er hat sich vergleichsangebote eingeholt. grade im gartenbau liegen da oft preislich welten zwischen den angeboten und wenn man sich dann mal die mühe macht, die angebote vergleichbar zu rechnen, kommt ma. aus dem staunen kaum raus


----------



## wissefux (15. Februar 2013)

so, das weisse zeugs ist wieder da. moin.


----------



## wissefux (15. Februar 2013)

gut durch die recht dünne lockere schneeschicht geradelt 

nehme mal an, daß sich das auch bis heute mittag wieder erledigt hat ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. Februar 2013)

Moin, Moin 



wissefux schrieb:


> gesundheit dem fürschten



Danke - Erkältung ist auf dem Rückmarsch 



ratte schrieb:


> Bin hier in der Ecke leider immer noch nicht fündig geworden.



Der Pferdemetzger in der Kleinmarkthalle in FFM war immer sehr gut. Ich weiß aber nicht, ob es ihn noch gibt.



wissefux schrieb:


> pferdeäpfel sollen auch lecker sein, meint zumindest unser wautzi



Euer Wautzi steht auf Pferdekaviar. Was für eine Sau 



wissefux schrieb:


> hoffe er hat sich vergleichsangebote eingeholt.



Mit Verlaub und ohne ins Detail gehen zu wollen, aber der Fürst verwendet andere Methoden zur Auswahl seiner Handwerker. Gerade der Gärtner wurde ausgewählt, weil er schon fast 25 Jahre im Dienste der Fürstenfamilie steht und sich dabei große Auszeichnungen ob der Qualität seiner Arbeit erworben hat.


----------



## wissefux (15. Februar 2013)

wahltho schrieb:


> Mit Verlaub und ohne ins Detail gehen zu wollen, aber der Fürst verwendet andere Methoden zur Auswahl seiner Handwerker. Gerade der Gärtner wurde ausgewählt, weil er schon fast 25 Jahre im Dienste der Fürstenfamilie steht und sich dabei große Auszeichnungen ob der Qualität seiner Arbeit erworben hat.



na, da hab ich wohl den personalbedarf einer fürstenfamilie unterschätzt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (15. Februar 2013)

Erste "Tiefschneeerfahrung" mit den Ski. Es liegen bis zu 20cm Neuschnee auf der Piste. Ging ganz gut mit den breiten Latten


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. Februar 2013)

Breite Latte, so, so  

So die Wintersportsaison 2013 wäre beendet. Heute gab es nochmal eine schöne LL-Runde, die aber ob der Erkältung wiederum etwas kürzer ausgefallen ist.

A., die Unentwegte ist noch unterwegs. Die muss ich nachher noch einsammeln.


----------



## wissefux (16. Februar 2013)

moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. Februar 2013)

moin moin


----------



## Hopi (16. Februar 2013)

gute Besserung an den Fürsten.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. Februar 2013)

Merci 

Gut wieder in fbh gelandet. Die Rückfahrt war wesentlich entspannter und in ca. vier Stunden erledigt


----------



## mzaskar (16. Februar 2013)

Schnee und noch mehr Schnee 









S.


----------



## wissefux (17. Februar 2013)

moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. Februar 2013)

wissefux schrieb:


> moin



 Dito


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ratte (17. Februar 2013)

Moin, moin. 

Mal sehen, wann ich wieder vernünftig greifen kann. Ich brauche unbedingt wieder mehr Hornhaut an den Fingern zum Bouldern. Aua. 

Warum müssen sich manche eigentlich so oft reproduzieren, dass sie die Lütten nicht halbwegs unter Kontrolle haben? 
Der Vorschlag mit dem Anleinen oder alternativ Kabelbinder und Klebeband kam allerdeings nicht so gut an.  
Als allerdings die Lütten beim Bouldern unter mir durchliefen oder Müll von oben runter warfen, war Schluss mit Lustig. Glücklicherweise haben meine Finger da eh aufgegeben.

So, und nun könnte Hopi gerne auch wieder auftauchen (Eishockey) und sich um den Kaffee kümmern, die Schokobrötchen warten schon.


----------



## mzaskar (17. Februar 2013)

Da bin ich doch lieber draussen und genieße Sonne und Schnee 







Kleine Pause dann geht es weiter


----------



## mzaskar (17. Februar 2013)

Am Klettergurt einhängen und unter die Decke ziehen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. Februar 2013)

Ich bin heute lieber drinnen und zocke Doom 3


----------



## mzaskar (17. Februar 2013)

Alder Zocker


----------



## wissefux (17. Februar 2013)

ich bin drin und zocke rechnungswesen. ist aber ein schei$$ spiel ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ratte (17. Februar 2013)

*knurrr* Da bekommt man ja glatt Hunger. 

Wir waren gerade draußen im Schlamm spielen.
Oberhalb Gundel noch einiges an Schneematsch, ließ sich aber gut fahren.


----------



## wissefux (18. Februar 2013)

moin. montag ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. Februar 2013)

Morgäähn 

Schrecklich dieses frühe Aufstehen zu nachtschlafender Zeit


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. Februar 2013)

... trotzdem gut 2-rädrig nach EB gelangt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. Februar 2013)

... und auch gut wieder 2-rädrig nach fbh gelangt 

Gute Nacht


----------



## wissefux (18. Februar 2013)

gn8


----------



## wissefux (19. Februar 2013)

gt8


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. Februar 2013)

moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. Februar 2013)

By the way:

Happy Birthday Crazy   

... ich weiss aber nicht, ob der Renegat das noch liest


----------



## wissefux (19. Februar 2013)

glückwunsch crazy !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (20. Februar 2013)

moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. Februar 2013)

Tach auch 

Heute kommt wohl Crysis 3 an


----------



## mzaskar (20. Februar 2013)

So gerade Urlaubspläne festgelegt

Mai - 1 Woche LeLa (Badespass)
August - 3 1/2 Wochen Norwegen (Abenteuer, Camping)


----------



## mzaskar (20. Februar 2013)

Nachträglich dem Crazy alles Gute zum B'Day


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. Februar 2013)

Hört sich gut an 

Mal sehen, ob A. und ich es dieses Jahr trotz der ganzen Umzugsarbeiten im September noch nach SF schaffen 

GN8


----------



## wissefux (21. Februar 2013)

moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. Februar 2013)

moin moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. Februar 2013)

Gut 2-rädrig nach EB gelangt 

Ein kalter Gegenwind aus östlichen Richtungen hat dazu beigetragen, den Trainings-Effekt zusätzlich zu erhöhen ;


----------



## mzaskar (21. Februar 2013)

Arsche Kalt der Wind der Blöde


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. Februar 2013)

... sach ich doch


----------



## wissefux (21. Februar 2013)

deshalb derzeit nur 4 rädrig ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. Februar 2013)

Memme! 

So kalt ist es nun wiederum wirklich nun auch nicht 

Kalt ist ab -10 Grad


----------



## ratte (21. Februar 2013)

Find's abends gerade meist frischer als morgens. 
Liegt vielleicht daran, dass im IPH das Fahrrad schön kuschelig bei 25°C steht (da tauen nach der Hinfahrt auch die Finger schnell auf)und der Schock nach draußen dann größer ist.


----------



## wissefux (21. Februar 2013)

ich finds abens frischer, weil ich mich ob der anstrengung bergauf und meist gegen den wind meist etwas dünner anziehe. gerate dennoch immer ins schwitzen, was in verbindung mit der kälte dann suboptimal ist. normalerweise ist mir das egal, aber ich muss jetzt noch 2 wochen fit bleiben und will keine erkältung riskieren ... deshalb #weichei


----------



## ratte (21. Februar 2013)

Nachdem ich gestern mal sowohl keine Ausrede wegen krank, Meeting, Einkaufen o.ä. hatte und es auch endlich mal trocken war, habe ich gestern zum ersten Mal in diesem Jahr den frühmorgendlichen Schweinehund überwunden. Das rief heute nach Wiederholung und auch für morgen scheint es gut auszusehen.
Da freuen sich die Fingerchen auch unter Garantie wieder auf die Fahrradabstellkammer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. Februar 2013)

Gut 2-rädrig heimgekommen 

Da es morgens von fbh aus tendenziell bergab geht, ist es meistens morgens frischer als abends.

Gute Nacht


----------



## wissefux (22. Februar 2013)

moin. heute nochmal frischer. auch im kfz ohne standheizung


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. Februar 2013)

Tach auch


----------



## wissefux (22. Februar 2013)

eigentlich ...


----------



## wissefux (22. Februar 2013)

wollte


----------



## wissefux (22. Februar 2013)

ich


----------



## wissefux (22. Februar 2013)

diese


----------



## wissefux (22. Februar 2013)

k-frage


----------



## wissefux (22. Februar 2013)

einem anderen überlassen ...

aber so ist es auch ok


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. Februar 2013)

Der Fux hat inzwischen echt ein Abo auf K-Fragen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (22. Februar 2013)

zu viel Zeit  

Im IPH scheint es ja eher gemütlich zu zugehen  

Achja, es ist kalt


----------



## wissefux (22. Februar 2013)

na das ganze hat weniger zeit gebraucht als ein durchschnittsraucher für eine kippe benötigt. von daher locker vertretbar


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. Februar 2013)

Crysis 3 ist saugoil


----------



## wissefux (23. Februar 2013)

moin. heute wird vwl gespielt


----------



## mzaskar (23. Februar 2013)

Jepp, und zwar mit den Latten im Schnee  

Moin auch


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. Februar 2013)

Moin 

Heute geht es zwecks Feinplanung in die neue Datscha 

Gestern hat das Umzugsunternehmen eine Besichtigung vorgenommen. Witzigerweise fiel die Wahl auf das Unternehmen Wahl-Umzüge aus FFM


----------



## ratte (23. Februar 2013)

Puh, den Tag über ausreichend Sicht, ordentlich Wind und frischer Schnee...
einmal Stippvisite Wasserkuppe 
...und nun auf die Couch.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. Februar 2013)

Crysis 3 wird immer goiler


----------



## wissefux (24. Februar 2013)

moin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (24. Februar 2013)

... und wieder ist alles weiss, aber nur hauchdünn ...


----------



## wissefux (24. Februar 2013)

dem iggi sei ein trullalla ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. Februar 2013)

moin 

Auch von mir und A. die herzlichsten Glückwünsche an den Iggi 

... obwohl er es wahrscheinlich auch nicht mehr lesen wird


----------



## --bikerider-- (24. Februar 2013)

wissefux schrieb:


> dem iggi sei ein trullalla ...





wahltho schrieb:


> moin
> 
> Auch von mir und A. die herzlichsten Glückwünsche an den Iggi
> 
> ... obwohl er es wahrscheinlich auch nicht mehr lesen wird



Vielen herzlichen Dank! 
das eine oder andere mal lese ich schon noch


----------



## ratte (24. Februar 2013)

Herzlichen Glühstrumpf auch von uns.


----------



## mzaskar (24. Februar 2013)

Happy Birthday Iggy  

Und guten Rutsch ins neue Lebensjahr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (25. Februar 2013)

moin. das weisse zeug scheint etwas dicker und schwerer zu sein, als gestern. mal schauen, ob sich mein optischer eindruck beim schneeschaufeln bestätigt ...


----------



## wissefux (25. Februar 2013)

nasser, extrem flutschiger schnee. kam kaum den hausberg hoch


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. Februar 2013)

Moin 

Da letzte Aufbäumen des Winter 

2-Rad


----------



## mzaskar (25. Februar 2013)

bei mir ist weiterhin ÖPNV angesagt  
Ich denke bei dem Schnee wird es auch noch ein paar Tage dauern, bis ich mich wieder auf's Bike traue. Im Moment sind Latten doch das bessere Sportgerät 

Guten Morgen ihr Taunusbewohnerinnen und Bewohner


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. Februar 2013)

Sehr schön 2-rädrig bespiket nach EB gelangt 

Heute hat mir die Winterlandschaft sogar richtig Freude bereitet, denn es war überhaupt nicht kalt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. Februar 2013)

In drei Monaten muss ich mir trainings-mässig eh was neues überlegen, denn dann schrumpft die tägliche Tour nach EB auf knappe 7km one-way zusammen. Dafür brauche ich dann noch nicht mal mehr Radklamotten.


----------



## mzaskar (25. Februar 2013)

Genau die richtige Distanz fÃ¼r anzug und E-Bike ð


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. Februar 2013)

Anzug?  - Ich habe gar keinen Anzug  

Das letzte Mal, das ich einen Anzug getragen habe, war auf dem Abschlussball meines Sohnes vor vier Jahren. Gleiches gilt für Krawatte. Ich habe nur noch Jeans 

... und E-Bike?  - Ne danke, ich bin doch kein Opa


----------



## mzaskar (25. Februar 2013)

naja, sprich doch mal mit deinem Filius, wer weiss


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. Februar 2013)

Gut 2-rädrig heimgekommen 

Leichter Regen, der auf Höhe Kelkheim in Schnee überging. Dank Collonil war es aber trotzdem angenehm auf dem 2-Rad


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (26. Februar 2013)

moin


----------



## mzaskar (26. Februar 2013)

MoinMoin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. Februar 2013)

MoinMoinMoin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. Februar 2013)

Vorhin flugs den Spike-Laufradsatz gegen den schnellen Negativprofil-Laufradsatz getauscht und sehr schön 2-rädrig bei sonnigem Wetter nach EB gelangt 

Man kann den nahenden Frühling förmlich riechen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. Februar 2013)

Gut 2-rädrig heimgekommen 

Die ZDF Nele Neuhaus Verfilmung von "Schneewittchen muss Sterben" ist wirklich grottenschlecht


----------



## wissefux (27. Februar 2013)

moin. stimme zu. war auch enttäuscht vom film. hatte mir mehr aufnahmen aus der gegend erhofft. mit ausnahme der eschbacher klippen hätte das überall sein können ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. Februar 2013)

Tach auch 

Zudem waren die Schauspieler überwiegend mies und die Handlung völlig verfremdet


----------



## mzaskar (27. Februar 2013)

Moin,

ich schaue zur Zeit Spartacus   etwas später als andere


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. Februar 2013)

Spartacus ist goil 

... kann ich aber nur schauen, wenn A. nicht da ist 

Gut 2-rädrig nach EB gelangt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (27. Februar 2013)

Hast du die auf DVD? Gibt es da auch eine uncuted Version?.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. Februar 2013)

Ich habe Staffel 1 und 2 auf Bluray, die Uncut Version. Die gibt es aber nur mit englischem O-Ton.

Staffel 2 habe ich aber noch nicht komplett geschaut.




wahltho schrieb:


> Sehr zu empfehlen auch den breiten Sportlern in Verbindung mit diesem lustigen Gesellschaftspiel


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. Februar 2013)

Sehr schön 2-rädrig heimgekommen 

Habe mir heute mal einen neuen Polar Pulsmesser bestellt: Den RCX5 im GPS Bundle.


----------



## wissefux (28. Februar 2013)

moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. Februar 2013)

moin moin 

Endspurt ins lange w/e ....


----------



## mzaskar (28. Februar 2013)

Dito ðð


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. Februar 2013)

wahltho schrieb:


> Endspurt ins lange w/e ....



... natürlich mit dem 2-Rad


----------



## mzaskar (28. Februar 2013)

Natürlich mit dem ÖPNV


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. Februar 2013)

Fürsten benutzen grundsätzlich keinen ÖPNV 

Hab' mir heute auch mal den Polar Pulsmesser H6 für das iFon bestellt und die dazugehörige Polar Beat App runtergeladen


----------



## mzaskar (28. Februar 2013)

Wochenende


----------



## mzaskar (28. Februar 2013)

ÖPNV ist cool  kuschelig Warm, man ist nicht alleine, es gibt immer etwas zu entdecken und man wird zur Abhärtung mit allerlei Viren bombardiert


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. Februar 2013)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Wochenende



 Dito


----------



## wissefux (1. März 2013)

moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. März 2013)

Morgääähnnn 

Ausgepennt


----------



## mzaskar (1. März 2013)

Moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. März 2013)

Heute den Termin für die Sommerreifenmontage für mein 4-rädriges Spassgefährt gemacht 

Gerade noch mit dem Maler in der Datscha gewesen. Heute morgen wurden die Umzugskartons geliefert und der Umzugstermin steht auch: 23. Mai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. März 2013)

Das freitägliche Sportprogramm wäre auch erledigt 

Gute Nacht


----------



## wissefux (2. März 2013)

moin. das samstägliche schulungsprogramm beginnt um 8 ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. März 2013)

Moin 

Ausgepennt


----------



## Hopi (2. März 2013)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Moin



Du Sack, dass muss an der Stelle mal gesagt sein


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. März 2013)

Wenn schon, dann "Alter Sack", soviel Zeit muss sein 

Irgendwie lassen mich Fotos mit weisser kalter Pampe immer völlig kalt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. März 2013)

Morgen sind ja die Rudel-Biker schon wieder unterwegs   

Wie jedes Jahr in jeder Hinsicht zu früh: Sowohl vom Datum her als auch von der Uhrzeit


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. März 2013)

Gerade bei herrlichstem Vorfrühlingswetter zur Eisdiele gelaufen 

Bikes sind auch bereit auf Sommerbetrieb umgestellt


----------



## ratte (2. März 2013)

Waren heute auch zu Fuß unterwegs. Fuchstanz meldet allerdings immer noch tiefsten Winter. Erst auf Höhe Bürgelstollen ist der Schnee weg.


----------



## wissefux (2. März 2013)

mein bike wird am nächsten we umgerüstet ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. März 2013)

Spike-Laufradsatz war ja schon wieder runter. Jetzt ist auch wieder der Gepäckträger vom R&M ab und ab Montag ist wieder Rucksack angesagt 

Das Helius CC ist auch durchgecheckt und mit einem WIND-Sensor für den neuen Polar versehen worden.

Nachdem mir bei Crysis 3 im Finale immer die PS3 abk*ckt, habe ich heute mal mit Killzone 2 angefangen. Das gab's günstig bei Müller.


----------



## wissefux (3. März 2013)

moin. ich überleg mir tombraider oder beyond als nächstes ... warte aber mal die ersten erfahrungsberichte ab ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. März 2013)

tach auch


----------



## mzaskar (3. März 2013)

Herrliches Panorama im Kanton Schwyz






Danach, erste Skitour und erste Erfahrung off pist mit den Ski (leider mit schmerzhaftem Ausgang )

Im Aufstieg




Erste Meter mit Ski Offpist (noch ist alles gut )





Ernüchterung mit Wadenprellung 





Aber insgesamt ein sehr schöner, anstrengender und super sonniger Tag


----------



## ratte (3. März 2013)

Was machst Du denn für Sachen?  
Schönes Panorama. 

Hat jemand eine Idee zur Bekämpfung von Schweinehunden?


----------



## mzaskar (3. März 2013)

Versuchs doch mal mit: "Geh weg du Schweinehund, du blöder!"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. März 2013)

Das ist die Frühjahrsmüdigkeit


----------



## wissefux (4. März 2013)

moin ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. März 2013)

Moin moin

Sieht herrlich aus, da draußen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. März 2013)

... ist es auch 

... Bei herrlichem sonnigen Wetter 2-rädrig nach EB gelangt 

... Heute ging schon 3/4 Hose und Sonnenbrille war erforderlich


----------



## bone peeler (4. März 2013)

Moin....


... und ja, ich lebe noch!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. März 2013)

Die Stimme aus dem Off


----------



## bone peeler (4. März 2013)

Sorry für´s ewige nichtmelden aber es gab in den letzten Monaten zu viele Veränderungen und da hatte ich einfach keine Zeit für irgendwas. Jetzt komme ich so langsam aber sicher wieder an und habe auch wieder Zeit für mehr Biken.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. März 2013)

Stimmt ich erinnere mich, bei Dir war Einiges los.

In jedem Falle Welcome back 

Gut 2-rädrig nach Hause gekommen


----------



## wissefux (4. März 2013)

wissefux schrieb:


> moin. ich überleg mir tombraider oder beyond als nächstes ... warte aber mal die ersten erfahrungsberichte ab ...



vielleicht warte ich auch einfach auf ac IV


----------



## wissefux (5. März 2013)

moin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. März 2013)

moin moin 

Killzone 2 ist 

Danach werde ich wohl noch Resistance 1 und 2 nachholen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. März 2013)

Leider sehr, sehr goil die morgendliche 2-Radfahrt nach EB


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. März 2013)

wahltho schrieb:


> Danach werde ich wohl noch Resistance 1 und 2 nachholen



Dazwischen kommt aber auf jeden Fall noch Bioshock III


----------



## wissefux (6. März 2013)

moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. März 2013)

Auch Tach


----------



## ratte (6. März 2013)

Skandinavien ist auch nicht mehr das, was es mal war.
In Göteborg liegt auch keine Flocke Schnee mehr. Und ich hab mir noch Sorgen gemacht.
Aber ein wenig Sonne könntet Ihr mir bitte hier hoch schicken.


----------



## mzaskar (6. März 2013)

Göteborg ist ja auch Süden  

Komm nächstes Jahr mit zum Hiken und Boarden auf die Lofoten


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. März 2013)

Du kannst in Göteborg meinetwegen soviel Schnee haben wie Du willst  

Hier ist herrlichstes Frühlingswetter - Ich freue mich schon auf die 2-rädrige Heimfahrt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. März 2013)

Du kannst in Göteborg meinetwegen soviel Schnee haben wie Du willst  

Hier ist herrlichstes Frühlingswetter - Ich freue mich schon auf die 2-rädrige Heimfahrt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. März 2013)

Bei herrlich milder Abendstimmung sehr schön 2-rädrig über die Felder nach Hause geradelt.

Nur noch wenige Wochen und es ist erst mal wieder für ein halbes Jahr Schluss mit der Bike-Beleuchtung 

Die EB-Woche neigt sich ja schon wieder dem Ende entgegen


----------



## wissefux (7. März 2013)

moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. März 2013)

Moin moin 

Endspurt ins w/e


----------



## ratte (7. März 2013)

Guten Morgen. 

Danke, die Sonne ist jetzt auch hier angekommen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. März 2013)

Sehr schön 2-rädrig nach EB gelangt


----------



## wissefux (7. März 2013)

so, endlich geschafft  4 prüfungen an nur einem tag sind schon etwas viel. und weil das so schön ist, gibts dann im nov/dez noch einen nachschlag 

juchhu, endlich wieder zocken ohne schlechtes gewissen  und morgen natürlich ein frei-tag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. März 2013)

Glühstrumpf

... bei mir ist auch gleich w/e


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. März 2013)

Gut 2-rädrig heimgekommen


----------



## wissefux (8. März 2013)

moin. und herrlich ausgepennt ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. März 2013)

wissefux schrieb:


> moin. und herrlich ausgepennt ...



 Dito - As usual


----------



## ratte (8. März 2013)

Mist, hab' wohl in Sonne in Schweden vergessen. 
Dafür gab's 'nen ordentlichen Temperaturschock. 

So, und nun endlich auch Wochenende.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. März 2013)

Killzone 2 kommt einfach fett 

... neigt sich aber auch schon wieder dem Ende entgegen 

Morgen werde ich mir wohl präventiv noch bei Müller Resistance 1 und 2 holen 

... und das freitägliche Sportprogramm wäre auch erledigt


----------



## wissefux (9. März 2013)

moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. März 2013)

moin moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. März 2013)

... Und schon wieder GN8


----------



## wissefux (10. März 2013)

nö, moin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. März 2013)

moin mon 

Heute auspennen XXL


----------



## mzaskar (10. März 2013)

Komm du hast doch bestimmt mit der Almut noch Halma im Bett gespielt 

GuteMorgen zäme


----------



## wissefux (10. März 2013)

und damit hast du die sonnenstunden des tages verpennt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. März 2013)

Das geht mir irgendwie ziemlich am Popo vorbei 

Ich kriege unter der Woche schon genug Sonne ab


----------



## Hopi (10. März 2013)

Jetzt ist da so ein geiler Wind draussen und mein Fuss zickt noch zuviel rum


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. März 2013)

Was ist denn mit Deinem Fuss 

... ist in der Tat recht windig und inzwischen auch nasskalt.


----------



## mzaskar (10. März 2013)

Warum soll es deinem Fuss besser als meiner Wade gehen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. März 2013)

Wer hat Dir denn in die Wade gebissen?


----------



## Hopi (10. März 2013)

wahltho schrieb:


> Was ist denn mit Deinem Fuss
> 
> ... ist in der Tat recht windig und inzwischen auch nasskalt.



Bin doch vor 2 Wochen beim kiten abgestürzt.

Und was wäre das für ein toller Wind gewesen, um am Flughafen zu kiten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. März 2013)

Hatte ich nicht mitbekommen - Gute Besserung 

**** Bäuerchen !!! ****

Erst Tapas beim Spanier in H'heim und dann noch ein dicker Tropical Joghurt Becher mit 2 extra Kugeln Joghurteis im San Marco.


----------



## mzaskar (10. März 2013)

Muskelfaserriss 

Beim 

*** Bäuerchen !!! ***

mache ich mit  Heute gab es Raclette


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. März 2013)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Muskelfaserriss



Wie dat denn?  

Tatort mit Til Schwaiger ist richtig gut 

Gute Nacht


----------



## wissefux (11. März 2013)

moin. kalt.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. März 2013)

moin 

Heute nur ausgepennt M-L


----------



## mzaskar (11. März 2013)

Gute Frage  beim Skifahren hat es mich im Tiefschnee irgendwann umgeworfen. Eigentlich nur ein Umfaller, aber danach hatte ich ein "Messer" in der Wade und kann nun immer noch nicht richtig laufen. Heute geht es nochmals zum Dok da immer noch dick und heiss, ich in der Nacht Schmerzen haben und am Morgen kaum auftreten kann. ...

Ärgerlich ist das


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (11. März 2013)

Achja

einen wunderschönen Guten Montag Morgen  wünsche allen eine erfolgreiche, gesunde und spassige Woche


----------



## wissefux (11. März 2013)

schweizer, bleib bei deinem snowboard 

gute besserung allen maladierten


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. März 2013)

Gut 2-rädrig nach EB gelangt 

... ist in der Tat etwas frischer draussen


----------



## wissefux (11. März 2013)

morgen solls wieder weiß werden und ich hab die spikes schon wieder runter


----------



## mzaskar (11. März 2013)

Ich geh mal zum Frühstück


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. März 2013)

Ich glaube ich mache den Spike-Laufradsatz morgen doch noch mal drauf


----------



## wissefux (11. März 2013)

sieht nach lustiger heimreise aus


----------



## wissefux (11. März 2013)

na ja, ging dann doch ganz gut, da der schneesturm schon fast durch war ....


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. März 2013)

Das bisschen Schneegestöber


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. März 2013)

Sehr gut 2-rädrig heimgekommen 

Der stamme Gegenwind von heute morgen war auf dem Rückweg dann ein strammer Rückenwind


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (12. März 2013)

moin. ein wenig weiss, dennoch 4 rad ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. März 2013)

moin moin 

ein wenig weiss, dennoch 2-Rad - Ist schliesslich Ehrensache


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. März 2013)

Gut 2-rädrig nach EB gelangt


----------



## Sardic (12. März 2013)

Respeckt,ich gucke aus meinem Bürofenster und ich will nicht raus D:


----------



## mzaskar (12. März 2013)

Schneechaos in Frankfurt


----------



## wissefux (12. März 2013)

wahltho schrieb:


> Gut 2-rädrig nach EB gelangt



ob das heute wirklich ne gute idee war  ehrensache hin oder her 

hab eben mal mein auto freigeschaufelt, damits ich nachher nicht so viel arbeit habe


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. März 2013)

wissefux schrieb:


> ob das heute wirklich ne gute idee war  ehrensache hin oder her



Bei einem solchen Wetter ist das erfahrungsgemäß, abgesehen vielleicht von spontan Urlaub nehmen & Heimarbeit machen, die beste Alternative überhaupt


----------



## wissefux (12. März 2013)

also hier ist der schnee gut 15 cm hoch und recht pampig. wird betimmt ein netter eiertanz abseits der strassen ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. März 2013)

Meinst Du eigentlich, dass solche Wettersituationen mit dem 2-Rad für mich was Neues sind? 

Für mich gilt bei derartigen Winterchaostagen grundsätzlich: Entweder zu Hause bleiben oder 2-Rad-fahren.

Klar braucht man etwas länger heimwärts, aber dafür ist der Trainingseffekt auch höher 

Ich freue mich schon auf die Fahrt über die Felder. In der Vergangenheit war es schon mal so, dass ich die erste Spur im Schnee gezogen habe und man den Weg tlw. nur noch erahnen konnte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (12. März 2013)

nö, klar nix neues. ich hab bei solch wetterlagen den weg durchs feld schon schiebend verbracht, weil aufgrund des hohen schnees echt nix mit fahren ging ... und das find ich dann total ätzend. wünsche gute heimreise und immer genug grip, um nicht schieben zu müssen ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. März 2013)

Nix schieben, durchgehend fahrbar 

Gut 2-rädrig heimgekommen.

Aufgrund der Verwehungen tlw. Schnee bis zu den Naben und da ich leider doch nicht der Erste war tlw. insb. im Aboretum und auf den Feldwegen etwas eierig.

Habe ca. 20 Minuten länger gebraucht als sonst.


----------



## wissefux (13. März 2013)

django ist cool  gn8


----------



## wissefux (13. März 2013)

moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. März 2013)

Moin, Moin 

Wer ist Django?


----------



## wissefux (13. März 2013)

na der ohne ketten, quasi unchainend 

dürfte auch deinem geschmack entsprechen, wenn man rückschlüsse von deinen bevorzugten spiele-genres ziehen kann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. März 2013)

wahltho schrieb:


> Wer ist Django?



 Jetzt weiss ich es wieder: Das war der mit der Monatskarte

... ne der ist nicht cool, denn der fährt immer ÖPNV  

Apropos cool: Ich glaube heute sollte ich bekleidungstechnisch noch eine Lage zulegen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. März 2013)

Sehr schön 2-rädrig nach EB gelangt 

Es ging besser als gestern Abend, da der Schnee fester und plattgetreten/-gefahren war.

Ein Lob den Stadtverwaltungen von Liederbach & Sulzbach: Der Wirtschaftweg zwischen Liederbach und Sulzbach war erstmalig komplett geräumt


----------



## goncha (13. März 2013)

Lese hier immer wieder mit welcher Begeisterung ihr euch so durch den Winter schlagt,  und hätte mal eure Meinung hierzu gehört.

  Glücklicherweise durchfahre ich nur drei Straßen in dem Ort (Waldrandlage) wo ich Wohne um nach Hause zu kommen.

  Als ich nun gestern Abend auf dem Rückweg vom Job war, bin ich an einem älteren Herren vorbei der gerade damit beschäftig war vor seinem Haus den Gehweg zu räumen und den Schnee auf die mäßig geräumte Straße schippte.

  Als ich beim durchfahren der Schneeanhäufung etwas ins schlingern kam
  wurde mir der Vogel gezeigt und nachgerufen ich wäre doch bekloppt.
  Darauf hin hielt ich an um zu fragen was denn los sei, musste ich mir wieder anhören, ich wäre doch bekloppt und dass man bei solch einem Wetter doch das Auto nehmen soll.
 (wegen der Sicherheit  vier Räder und zwei Räder usw.)

  Auf mein Nachfragen ob er jetzt zu entscheiden hätte wie ich meine FortbewegungGestalte, wurde mir wieder gesagt dass ich bekloppt sei und zusehen soll das ich verschwinde.

  Nach meiner Meinung gehören solchen Leuten mal eine verpasst
   - Anzeige wegen Beleidigung  oder so?
  jedoch sehe ich hier wenig Aussicht auf Erfolg.

  Habt ihr solche Erfahrungen auch schon gehabt, und wie kann man solchen Ageigen mal eine reinwürgen.


Grüße aus der Wetterau


----------



## ma.sel (13. März 2013)

goncha schrieb:


> Lese hier immer wieder mit welcher ....



Hallo erstmal,

ich bin neu in der Region FFM und Umgebung 

Das Aufregen lohnt sich nicht. Es gibt immer Menschen die eine andere Meinung und Einstellung haben. 

Viele Grüße


----------



## wissefux (13. März 2013)

grundsätzlich : leben und leben lassen 

theoretisch könntest du den typen anzeigen : denn schnee in den verkehrsraum schaufeln ist in der regel verboten  solltest dich mal in deiner stadt erkundigen. radfahren bei schnee ist nicht verboten ...

und jetzt überleg nochmal, warum du genau bei ihm ins schlingern gekommen bist


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. März 2013)

wissefux schrieb:


> grundsätzlich : leben und leben lassen



Ich dachte immer, das heisst : "Leben und Sterben lassen" 

Sehr schön sonnig da draussen. Das wäre jetzt eigentlich der ideale Zeitpunkt für die 2-rädrige Heimfahrt 

Leider habe ich aber noch wichtige Meetings in EB


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. März 2013)

Sehr schön 2-rädrig heimgekommen 

Erst um halb Sieben aus EB weggekommen, aber trotzdem noch grösstenteils im Hellen unterwegs gewesen 

Es muss heute tagsüber grösstenteils deutlich über Null gewesen sein, da die Wege fast durchweg schon wieder komplett abgetaut und trocken waren.

Morgen noch mal kalt und und dann ist ja auch schon wieder w/e


----------



## mzaskar (13. März 2013)

Skifahren ist abgehakt für diese Saison . Snowboard ist schon eingemottet, Skis bekommen noch einen Service bevor sie im Keller verschwinden. <br />
Dann hoffe ich mal auf die Bikessison  i


----------



## wissefux (13. März 2013)

habemus papam. mahlzeit ....


----------



## wissefux (13. März 2013)

... gn8


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. März 2013)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Skifahren ist abgehakt für diese Saison



Du bist echt vom Pech verfolgt 

Gute Besserung 

Gute Nacht


----------



## wissefux (14. März 2013)

moin. frisch.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. März 2013)

Morgääähnnn 



wissefux schrieb:


> frisch.



Alles?  

2-rädriger Endspurt ins w/e


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. März 2013)

wissefux schrieb:


> frisch.



... aber auch nicht wirklich kalt 

Bei herrlichem Sonnenschein sehr schön 2-rädrig nach EB gelangt 

Spikes waren eigentlich schon nicht mehr wirklich erforderlich


----------



## mzaskar (14. März 2013)

Profisportler erkennt man am bunten Tape ð


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. März 2013)

Taping ist 

... hat A. auch schon erfolgreich in Eigentherapie gemacht


----------



## mzaskar (14. März 2013)

Auch mit vorne Quark


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. März 2013)

Du solltest Dir mal wieder die Beine rasieren


----------



## mzaskar (14. März 2013)

Noch ist Winter, da brauche ich meinen Pelz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. März 2013)

igitt 

 So - Das w/e steht kurz bevor, obwohl es heute Nachmittag noch mal richtig hektisch war


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. März 2013)

Gut 2-rädrig heimgekommen 

w/e 

Gute Nacht


----------



## TiJoe (14. März 2013)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Muskelfaserriss



Gute Besserung! 

Gruß aus Mainhatten!

Joe


----------



## mzaskar (15. März 2013)

Happy Birthday


----------



## wissefux (15. März 2013)

moin. glühstrumpf


----------



## wissefux (15. März 2013)

tgif


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. März 2013)

moin. moin.

Ebenfalls Glühstrumpf  - Wer immer auch gemeint war 

Auspennen XXL


----------



## ratte (15. März 2013)

Danke, Jungs. 

Und nun Wochenende.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. März 2013)

Stimmt, die Ratte war's  

Das frei-tägliche Sportprogramm wäre auch erledigt 

Die Umzugsvorbereitungen gehen ebenfalls voran: Im Keller stapeln sich schon ca 50 Kisten und die Bücherregale sind bereits tlw. abmontiert.


----------



## mzaskar (16. März 2013)

Guten Morgen


----------



## wissefux (16. März 2013)

moin. ausgepennt xxxl


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. März 2013)

moin. moin.

Heute nur ausgepennt XL.


----------



## wissefux (17. März 2013)

moin. alles weiss, macht der märz ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. März 2013)

moin moin 

Heute wieder ausgepennt XXL 

Was macht denn die weisse Pampe da draussen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. März 2013)

... soll aber zum Glück im Laufe des Tages in Regen übergehen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. März 2013)

... und schon dahin sie schmilzt, die weisse Pampe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (17. März 2013)

ja aber mit dauerregen ... auch nicht das wahre. aber gut, dass weisse muss ja weg ...


----------



## wissefux (18. März 2013)

moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. März 2013)

moin moin

Sehr nebulös das Ganze da draussen - Dem muss ich mal mit dem 2-Rad auf den Grund gehen 

... aber erst noch flugs den schnellen Negativprofillaufradsatz montieren


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. März 2013)

Sehr schön 2-rädrig nach EB gelangt. Die weisse Pampe war auf den Wegen fast komplett weg und je näher ich EB kam, desto mehr lugte auch die Sonne durch die Wolken.


----------



## wissefux (18. März 2013)

wahltho schrieb:


> Die weisse Pampe war auf den Wegen fast komplett weg



... dann gibts ab morgen keine ausreden mehr


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. März 2013)

Gute Ausreden gab's letzte Woche und heute schon nicht 

Zukünftig kann ich ja dann morgens noch eine Stunde länger pennen; dann reicht es Dicke, wenn ich um 08:00 Uhr aus den Federn krieche, um immer noch rechtzeitig in EB zu sein


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. März 2013)

Gut 2-rädrig heimgekommen 

Gute Nacht


----------



## wissefux (19. März 2013)

moin


----------



## wissefux (19. März 2013)

so, mal wieder den schweinhund besiegt und gut 2 rädrig in den iph gelangt 

heute gibts spielzeug für die ps3 : die funkkopfhörer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. März 2013)

Jetzt erst? 

Ich dachte, die hättest Du schon längst? 

Ich überlege immer noch, mir die Sony Videobrille zu holen. Gerade für die Zeiten des Umzugs, bis das A/V-Equipment im neuem Palais wieder steht...

... ab auf's 2-Rad


----------



## wissefux (19. März 2013)

wahltho schrieb:


> Jetzt erst?
> 
> Ich dachte, die hättest Du schon längst?



yep. getestet, für gut befunden und dann abgewartet, bis der preis endlich wieder unter 90 euro fiel  bei 85 hab ich zugeschlagen 

hatte eh nicht soviel zeit zum zocken wegen der prüfungen, jetzt dafür wieder um so mehr


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. März 2013)

Diese Pfennigfuxerei werde ich wohl nie verstehen


----------



## wissefux (19. März 2013)

na ja, zumindest hab ich nicht eingesehen, mehr im i-net zu bezahlen als im mm und außerdem wußte ich ja, daß es das ding schon unter 90 euro gab, als ich damals mich erstmals dafür interessierte ...

und ich hatte es wirklich nicht eilig damit ...

p.s. : jetzt wieder knapp 3 euro teurer zu haben


----------



## mzaskar (19. März 2013)

2 x punktiert, jetzt wird es wieder  Morgen geht es mal wieder auf's Bike  

Guten Morgen ihr Taunusjünger


----------



## mzaskar (19. März 2013)

Gerade eine Woche LeLa gebucht (25.05-01.06)

Mit dem Argon in den Süden, biken und dann mit dem nackten Arsch ins MM hüpfen  freu mich wie Sau 

Norwegen ist dann vom 01.08 - 24.08 dran  Nur die Ziele sind noch nicht ganz klar  
Entweder in einem Rutsch durch auf die Lofoten dort ca 8 - 10 Tage verweilen. Dann nochmal ein paar Tage nach Südnorwegen biken .... oder ich machen noch einen Zwischenstop in Schweden ....  Aufjedenfall wird das MTB nicht die Hauptrolle spielen, eher werde ich zum wandern dort sein. Daher kann es gut sein, dass ich auch dort das Argon mitnehme. Auch als Transportmittel zum wandern etc. ... Mal sehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. März 2013)

Gut 2-rädrig nach EB gelangt 

Seit wann hat der Ritter Mzaskar denn ein Argon?  

Ich überleg' derzeit wieder mein Argon abzustossen, da ich trotz 130mm Gabel feststellen musste, dass unvollgefedert weder für meine Fahrweise noch für mein Alter geeignet ist.


----------



## mzaskar (19. März 2013)

Hatte ich mir als Bike to work angeschafft (günstig einen Rahmen bekommen )


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. März 2013)

Selbst als Bike to work präferiere ich nur noch vollgefedert in Form meines -en Delite Grey - Meine Knochen danken es mir


----------



## wissefux (19. März 2013)

mein bike to work ist völlig ungefedert, aber ich bin ja noch jung


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. März 2013)

Tja, aber dafür wirst Du die Folgen zu spüren bekommen, wenn Du älter bist 

Für Vielfahrer taugen ungefederte Bikes mal überhaupt nicht.


----------



## mzaskar (19. März 2013)

Ist auch nur ein "Zwischenbike"  quasi eine temporäre Lösung  Wobei die ja bekanntlich am längsten halten 
Ist übrigens ein Helius FR, mit 140mm Fox32 an der Front. fährt sich echt schnuckelig und mit dicken Reifen (RQ) dämpft es auch noch einigermassen  und mit den Conti Sport contact flitzt es nur so durch die Stadt 





Ich bin am überlegen, ob ich mein Zweitbike mehr auf Touren mit Gepäck/Anhänger ausrichten will oder ein "normales" Trailbike wie zum Beispiel das neue Helius TB. Wobei auch die ganzen neuen LR-Grössen verwirrend sind. Wobei ich doch eher zum klassischen 26" tendiere. 
Obwohl so ein 29" C'dale oder Scott in Carbon bestimmt abgehen wie Luzzi 

Aber wie gesagt im Moment bleibe ich erstmal beim einfachen HT. Vielleicht bin ich im nächsten Jahr schlauer


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. März 2013)

wissefux schrieb:


> ..., aber ich bin ja noch jung



Wenn ich Dein Rumpinsen in Sachen 2-Rad in der letzten Zeit mal kurz reflektiere, kommst Du mir vergleichsweise tierisch alt vor   



mzaskar schrieb:


> Wobei auch die ganzen neuen LR-Grössen verwirrend sind.



Alles Schnickschnack und nur ein Versuch der Bike-Industrie der Kundschaft wieder unnötig Geld aus der Kasse zu ziehen.


----------



## wissefux (19. März 2013)

wahltho schrieb:


> Wenn ich Dein Rumpinsen in Sachen 2-Rad in der letzten Zeit mal kurz reflektiere, kommst Du mir vergleichsweise tierisch alt vor



aber genau deshalb komm ich ja 2 rad mäßig noch ungefedert aus. das vollgefederte, überdachte und gewärmte 4 rad hält mich jung und fit in der verschleißreichen kalten nassen jahreszeit


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. März 2013)

Quatsch, das verweichlicht Dich nur und führt zu überflüssigen Pfunden  

Dank regelmässigem Oberkörper-Training habe ich auch noch keinerlei Rückenprobleme oder ähnliches und damit das so bleibt, fahre ich nur noch vollgefedert


----------



## wissefux (19. März 2013)

stimmt 

aber heute hab ich gewonnen, gegen den schweinehund


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (19. März 2013)

grade verhagelts mir die heimfahrstimmung


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. März 2013)

Mein Gott 

Die paar Kilometer kann man doch bei Regen sogar ohne Regenklamotten zurücklegen und sich dann zu Hause umziehen. vom iph nach Kh ist es doch wirklich ein Katzensprung


----------



## wissefux (19. März 2013)

ja ja, es ist immer nur die überwindung. wenn man erst mal am fahren ist, ist es ganz schnell egal. hilft ja dann eh nix ...
trotzdem vermeide ich es lieber im nassen unterwegs zu sein ... auch wenn es nur 11.000 m sind 

der große schutt mit einer temperaturreduzierung um 50 %  scheint aber vorbei und die sonne lugt schon etwas hervor ...


----------



## wissefux (19. März 2013)

... und ausserdem wartet doch das neue spielzeug  in der packstation. das will auch nicht nass werden 

by the way : temperatur +2 grad nach oben  das ist in diesen bereichen entscheident für die klamottenwahl


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. März 2013)

Ich hab' nur einen Satz Klamotten dabei.

Regenklamotten habe ich eigentlich nie mit. Gestern die Bike-Klamotten noch mal mit Odeur de Collonil eingesprüht - Das passt dann schon


----------



## wissefux (19. März 2013)

regenklamotten sind bei mir extra und immer dabei. ne ganze packtasche voll 
geht erst mal um die wärme. vor 2 stunden wäre ich noch in kurzen hosen gestartet, jetzt eben nicht mehr, da es deutlich abgekühlt hat ... jetzt braucht es lange hosen und was auf die ohren, um nicht zu erfrieren 

los geht´s


----------



## wissefux (19. März 2013)

ein bisschen sonne, ein paar tropfen und zum finale nochmal hagel ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. März 2013)

Sehr schön & trocken 2-rädrig heimgekommen 

... und schon wieder dieswöchige EB-Halbzeit


----------



## wissefux (20. März 2013)

moin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (20. März 2013)

regen, miese aussichten -> weichei fux strikes back again


----------



## wissefux (20. März 2013)

neues spielzeug erfolgreich in betrieb genommen. leider ist ac3 nicht wirklich dafür geeignet : kaum waren mal zwei mit mikro im online-match, haben sie sofort beschlossen, das ding auf stumm zu schalten, damit der böse unbekannte dritte mit mikro (ich ) nix mehr mitbekommt  deppen ...
da läuft das bei gt5 wesentlich besser, da wird man meistens direkt angesprochen und in die runde integriert


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. März 2013)

Moin 

Leichter Nieselregen, gute Aussichten für die Heimfahrt -> 2-Rad ohne Regenklamotten


----------



## mzaskar (20. März 2013)

Moin Moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. März 2013)

Wie geplant bei leichtem Nieselregen gut 2-rädrig nach EB gelangt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. März 2013)

wissefux schrieb:


> neues spielzeug erfolgreich in betrieb genommen. leider ist ac3 nicht wirklich dafür geeignet ...



Ich nutz' das Headset nur als Kopfhörer, wenn ich nicht alleine im Wohnzimmer bin. Das Mikro habe ich noch nie benutzt, da ich nicht Online zocke.

Zukünftig könnte ich es evtl. gar nicht mehr brauchen, da der Beamer und die PS3 in der neuen Datscha wohl in den Fitness- und Sportraum im Keller kommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (20. März 2013)

wahltho schrieb:


> Zukünftig könnte ich es evtl. gar nicht mehr brauchen, da der Beamer und die PS3 in der neuen Datscha wohl in den Fitness- und Sportraum im Keller kommen



dann solltest du dir noch nen move-controller und entsprechende games zulegen, damit die ps3 auch zurecht um sport- und fitnessraum ihren platz findet 

hmm, ich glaube du hattest das teil schon, oder ? mit dem sturmgewehr oder so ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. März 2013)

wissefux schrieb:


> hmm, ich glaube du hattest das teil schon, oder ? ...



 Genau

A. ist vom Zumba mit Move auch ziemlich begeistert.


----------



## mzaskar (20. März 2013)

wahltho schrieb:


> Genau
> 
> A. ist vom Zumba mit Move auch ziemlich begeistert.



Quasi vom Profi approved  vielleicht sollte ich mir doch mal so eine Spieledings zulegen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. März 2013)

Ich habe gestern einen neuen Ausdruck gelernt, mit dem man jede Partie Bullshit-Bingo garantiert sofort gewinnt: "Cooperate Citizen"


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. März 2013)

Gut und trocken 2-rädrig nach Hause gekommen.

Habe heute festgestellt, dass ich beim Delite Grey am HR auf Metall bremse. 

Das werde ich aber erst am w/e beheben


----------



## wissefux (21. März 2013)

moin


----------



## wissefux (21. März 2013)

gut 2 rädrig trotz leichtem niesel in den iph gelangt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. März 2013)

Moin 

Dieswöchiger EB-Endspurt mit dem 2-Rad


----------



## Frank (21. März 2013)

Moin. Heute morgen war doch trocken? Ich fahr seit gestern auch wieder (zwangsweise da kein Geld mehr für Benzin haha).


----------



## wissefux (21. März 2013)

es hatte ganz leicht gefusselt. zu sehen im scheinwerfer und spürbar im gesicht ...

dieser fussel hat aber sämtliche regenradare unterwandert  aber wie mein großes vorbild wahltho habe ich die situation sogar ohne regenklamotten gemeistert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (21. März 2013)

@Frank : long time no read


----------



## Frank (21. März 2013)

Es gibt Leute die würden das Fusseln als Nebel bezeichnen ;-)

Jo long time nix hier ... Stress ohne Ende wegen Kindern, Haus-Sanierung, Umzug, Gesundheit.


----------



## wissefux (21. März 2013)

nebel ist mehr so ne flächige feuchte, kombiniert mit wenig sicht 

hoffe, daß dir all deine projekte erfolgreich gelungen sind und vor allem die gesundheit wieder im lot ist ...


----------



## Frank (21. März 2013)

Ach wir sind vor knapp 2 Wochen ins Haus eingezogen und es klemmt natürlich noch an einigen Ecken aber das wird schon.
Nun ist leider mein 3fach Schalthebel nach 10 Jahren endgültig im Eimer, muss mal sehen wegen Ersatz.
Und ich bin nun endgültig zu faul zu lahm zu alt für meine Minions - brauche vernünftige Ersatzreifen in 2.25 die ned so schwer sind und verzweifel gerade an der Wahl *grr*


----------



## wissefux (21. März 2013)

ich hab den maxxis ardent und bin sehr zufrieden mit dem.


----------



## Frank (21. März 2013)

Suche halt was für Feldwege/Asphalt/Waldautobahn.
Mehr brauch ich erstmal nicht mehr aber zu schwachbrüstig ist auch nix.


----------



## Frank (21. März 2013)

Suche was in 2.25 bis 2.35 unter 700 g ;-)


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. März 2013)

The Mod is back   **so isses**

Bei mir war es heute morgen auch trocken auf dem 2-Rad. Habe dann doch vor der Abfahrt Richtung EB flugs die Bremsbeläge am HR des Delite Grey erneuert.


----------



## Frank (21. März 2013)

Etwas trübe da draussen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. März 2013)

Frühling ist was anderes.


----------



## Frank (21. März 2013)

Meiner Allergie tuts gut. Aber 15° und etwas mehr Tageslicht würden die allgemeine Lebensqualität doch enorm steigern.


----------



## mzaskar (21. März 2013)

Conti Mountain King II sollte dir für alles reichen, schnell, leicht, schwarz


----------



## wissefux (21. März 2013)

Frank schrieb:


> Suche was in 2.25 bis 2.35 unter 700 g ;-)



ardent fr : 2.25, 630 g

wußte nicht, daß es den mittlerweile in mind. 2 varianten gibt ...


----------



## mzaskar (21. März 2013)

soderele Fähre ist gebucht


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. März 2013)

Lustisch:

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4wT7zM8XgXQ"]Women Drivers Compilation ( - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frank (21. März 2013)

Momentan eh kein Geld für irgendwas leider ... das Haus hat uns mächtig in die Sch*** geritten bzw. die vermaledeiten Handwerker.
Brauch erstmal neuen Schalthebel für Umwerfer vorne, so lange fahr ich nur auf dem mittleren Blatt was meiner "Kondition" aktuell entgegen kommt :-(
Dann mal sehen wegen Reifen. Vielleicht doch mal die 2013er Spec. Ground Control probieren ... oder wieder Schwalbe? Oder doch mal Conti? Keine Ahnung. Die Minions sind geil aber für meine aktuellen Zwecke "übermotorisiert" bei nem guten Kilo pro Schlappen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. März 2013)

Ich schwör seit Jahren auf die Minions in der Faltvariante. Die habe ich an allen MTBs.


----------



## Frank (21. März 2013)

Hmmm knapp 700g für die 2.35er Minion FR Falt. Was unter 600g wäre besser 

Mal sehen, muss irgendwann mal bei Mr. Jäger vorbei oder mal wieder zu HiBike guten Tach sagen.


----------



## mzaskar (21. März 2013)

Es schneit


----------



## Frank (21. März 2013)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Es schneit



Ist das neues, besonders erwähnenswertes?


----------



## wissefux (21. März 2013)

für die schweiz schon. hier im taunus sind wir schnee gewöhnt


----------



## Frank (21. März 2013)

Das sieht doch ordentlich fies aus da draussen. Ich hoffe es bleibt die nächsten 90 Minuten noch trocken :-S


----------



## wissefux (21. März 2013)

mindestens 150 min noch bitte  

niederschlag ist eigentlich nicht angesagt, als halte er sich gefälligst daran


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. März 2013)

Eigentlich soll es heute nicht regnen.

Heute habe ich nicht nur keine Regenklamotten mit, sondern auch keine Schutzbleche am Delite Grey


----------



## wissefux (21. März 2013)

stabile trübe kalte trockenwetterlage


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klein-Holgi (21. März 2013)

....was in AC3-Zocken resultiert


----------



## wissefux (21. März 2013)

Klein-Holgi schrieb:


> ....was in AC3-Zocken resultiert



stimmt  erwischt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. März 2013)

w/e


----------



## wissefux (21. März 2013)

ich hoffe, dass kann ich auch mal eines tages dauerhaft sagen ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. März 2013)

Resistance 1 wäre auch fertisch gemacht. Jetzt kommt Resistance 2 dran


----------



## mzaskar (21. März 2013)

Bereit zur sonntäglichen Ausfahrt


----------



## wissefux (21. März 2013)

wahltho schrieb:


> Resistance 1 wäre auch fertisch gemacht. Jetzt kommt Resistance 2 dran



so langsam müsste doch mal ac2 dran sein ;-)


----------



## wissefux (22. März 2013)

moin. kalt und trocken ...


----------



## wissefux (22. März 2013)

gut gefrostet angekommen. endspurt ins we : tgif

aber man merkt schon deutlich, daß es frühling wird


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frank (22. März 2013)

Wo deuten -1° auf Frühling hin? Weil man heute mal den Gasball am Himmel sieht?

War frisch aber angenehm heute. auch wenn das Gesäß deutlich schmerzt und die Nacht viel zu kurz war.


----------



## wissefux (22. März 2013)

die vögel zwitschern trotz der kälte schon am frühen morgen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. März 2013)

Moin 

Ausgepennt XL


----------



## mzaskar (22. März 2013)

Was macht die Datscha? 

Wann kann ich denn zum grillen in des Fürsten neuer, bescheidenen Bleibe vorbeikommen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. März 2013)

Die neue Datscha muss in der ersten Aprilwoche vom Vorbesitzer übergeben werden.

Danach rauschen dann die Handwerker durch für den 23. Mai ist der Umzug geplant.


----------



## mzaskar (22. März 2013)

Ja super  dann kann ich auf dem Rückweg aus dem Norden einen Grillstop einlegen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. März 2013)

Gerne


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. März 2013)

wahltho schrieb:


> Resistance 1 wäre auch fertisch gemacht. Jetzt kommt Resistance 2 dran



Korrektur: Heute ist Bioshock Infinite angekommen - Das hat jetzt Vorfahrt  

... ist auch wohl auch Move kompatibel


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. März 2013)

Moin


----------



## EA-Tec (23. März 2013)

Moin, nach langer Zeit mal wieder 

Nerviger Wind heut'...


----------



## wissefux (23. März 2013)

moin moin moin

kalter nerviger wind


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. März 2013)

sehr kalter nerviger wind


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. März 2013)

2x Recycling-Hof mit alten Möbeln, die wir bereits abgebaut haben und 1x Sommerreifenwechsel am 4-rädrigen Spassgefährt


----------



## wissefux (23. März 2013)

optimist


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. März 2013)

a*schkalter nerviger wind

Falls es doch noch mal Schnee geben sollte, bleibt das 4-rädrige Spassgefährt 'eh in der warmen Garage und es wird 2-Rad gefahren


----------



## wissefux (24. März 2013)

moin. saukalt es ist ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. März 2013)

Moin 

Ausgepennt XXXL


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. März 2013)

GN8. immer noch saukalt es ist ...


----------



## wissefux (25. März 2013)

yep. aber sowas von saukalt. moin.


----------



## wissefux (25. März 2013)

so, wieder aufgetaut


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. März 2013)

moin 

Heute leider nur ausgepennt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. März 2013)

Sehr schön 2-rädrig nach EB gelangt 

Es war nicht so kalt wie erwartet und zudem sogar eine Sonnenbrille erforderlich 

Die grosse Beleuchtung habe ich heute schon zu Hause gelassen und nur noch die Notbeleuchtung dabei. Nach Ostern ist dann für ein halbes Jahr wieder Schluss mit Beleuchtung


----------



## Frank (25. März 2013)

tach, etwas verpennt, daher auch keine Funzel nötig. Aber brrrrrrr!


----------



## wissefux (25. März 2013)

wahltho schrieb:


> Nach Ostern ist dann für ein halbes Jahr wieder Schluss mit Beleuchtung



an ostern wird die zeit umgestellt und somit ist es erst mal wieder für einige wochen ne runde dunkler am morgen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. März 2013)

wissefux schrieb:


> an ostern wird die zeit umgestellt und somit ist es erst mal wieder für einige wochen ne runde dunkler am morgen



Ich weiss, das betrifft mich aber nicht  

Ist wie jedes Jahr: Während der kompletten Sommerzeit brauche ich morgens und abends keine Beleuchtung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (25. März 2013)

na ja, das klangt jetzt aber eher so, als würde das tageslicht jetzt grade so für ohne licht ausreichen ...

bei mir dauerts noch ca. 12 wochen bis ohne licht möglich ist. da mein licht aber fest verbaut am rad und am helm, spare ich mir dann eh nur den "notbeleuchtung"sakku  meiner piko einzupacken


----------



## wissefux (25. März 2013)

cool, bald durchbrechen wir die 0 grad grenze nach oben  gut so für die zeitige heimreise ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. März 2013)

wissefux schrieb:


> na ja, das klangt jetzt aber eher so, als würde das tageslicht jetzt grade so für ohne licht ausreichen ...



Hä? 

Ich brauche schon seit ein paar Wochen die Beleuchtung nur noch abends


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. März 2013)

By the way - Post vom 22.03.2012:



wahltho schrieb:


> Das war zu gleich auch die letzte Fahrt mit Lampe für das nächste halbe Jahr
> 
> Die Beleuchtung ist bereits verstaut und die Lampenhalterungen sind demontiert


----------



## wissefux (25. März 2013)

beleuchtung wird eh überbewertet


----------



## wissefux (25. März 2013)

by the way : post vom 25.03.2013 




wissefux schrieb:


> cool, bald durchbrechen wir die 0 grad grenze nach oben  gut so für die zeitige heimreise ...



done


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. März 2013)

Temperatur wird eh überbewertet


----------



## wissefux (25. März 2013)

wahltho schrieb:


> Temperatur wird eh überbewertet



weil licht mehr temperatur erzeugt als licht, wobei wir wieder beim thema wären : 



wissefux schrieb:


> beleuchtung wird eh überbewertet


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. März 2013)

Ich dachte, das sei hier der Fred für Alles, was kein Thema hat?


----------



## wissefux (25. März 2013)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich dachte, das sei hier der Fred für Alles, was kein Thema hat?



 sorry 

unser mod ist ja wieder aktiv und kanns zur not wieder rauswerfen


----------



## Frank (25. März 2013)

Nun macht das mit mir hier mal nicht zum Thema gell!

So. Mahlzeit.


----------



## wissefux (25. März 2013)

das gibt nen extra-fred, ganz oben angepinnt


----------



## wissefux (25. März 2013)

so, freizeit


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. März 2013)

Rettet die Filzläuse, nieder mit den Epiladies !!!


----------



## wissefux (25. März 2013)

ich bin überzeugt, dass die gute im fernen osten ausreichend habitat findet und überleben wird ;-)


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. März 2013)

Gut und ohne Beleuchtung 2-rädrig nach Hause gelangt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ratte (25. März 2013)

wahltho schrieb:


> Rettet die Filzläuse, nieder mit den Epiladies !!!


 Nett geschrieben.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. März 2013)

Fand ich auch


----------



## wissefux (25. März 2013)

ich hoffe, ihr betreibt aktiven artenschutz


----------



## karsten13 (25. März 2013)

apropos Artenschutz, der Atzelbergturm ist wieder da 

Hatte ich gar nicht mitbekommen, warum schreibt das hier niemand? 
So dachte ich letzten Freitag zuerst an eine altersbedingte Sehstörung  

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## wissefux (26. März 2013)

moin. kalt.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. März 2013)

moin.

Ein extremer Anfall der senilen Bettflucht hat den Fürsten heute viel zu früh aus den Federn getrieben


----------



## Frank (26. März 2013)

Moin. Erkältung wie Sau. Daher heute mit dem Auto. Seit 0300 wach. Grrr.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. März 2013)

W/ eines privaten Termins am Abend heute nach langer Zeit auch ausnahmsweise mal wieder 4-Rad ...

... natürlich oben ohne


----------



## wissefux (26. März 2013)

karsten13 schrieb:


> apropos Artenschutz, der Atzelbergturm ist wieder da
> 
> Hatte ich gar nicht mitbekommen, warum schreibt das hier niemand?
> So dachte ich letzten Freitag zuerst an eine altersbedingte Sehstörung
> ...



hmm, bin mir fast sicher, das hier mal erwähnt zu haben . bin in der bauphase nämlich mal extra hingeradelt um zu gucken ...

vorsorglich hab ich mal den alten fred reanimiert, damit es auch alle mitbekommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. März 2013)

karsten13 schrieb:


> apropos Artenschutz, der Atzelbergturm ist wieder da



 Ist mir auch noch nicht aufgefallen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. März 2013)

wissefux schrieb:


> vorsorglich hab ich mal den alten fred reanimiert, damit es auch alle mitbekommen



Schreib' auch gleich rein, dass in China gestern ein Sack Reis geplatzt ist


----------



## mzaskar (26. März 2013)

es schneit 

ich glaube ich muss die Skis wieder entwachsen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. März 2013)

Alles Weicheier in den Bergen !!!


----------



## wissefux (26. März 2013)

halbzeit


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. März 2013)

Stimmt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EA-Tec (26. März 2013)

Heut' mal das seit sechs Monaten ruhende Fully auf Trab gebracht, d.h. Reifen aufgepumpt, bis in's Detail gereinigt etc. Jetzt muesste es nur noch waermer werden, damit ich es mal wieder art-gerecht bewegen kann. 



wahltho schrieb:


> W/ eines privaten Termins



/With eines privaten Termins? Da muss man aber schon ganz schoen viel Phantasie haben, um ein "/Wegen" daraus zu machen, vor allem da es keine Abkuerzung ist, welche so genutzt wird!?


----------



## wissefux (26. März 2013)

nach 2 tagen eiseskälte kommt morgen das 4rädrige zu, einsatz. warum ? w/ eines privaten termins des kfz in der werkstatt. der auspuff röhrt lauter als das streitross des fürsten und das ohne extra kosten und ohne leistung dahinter 
lässt sich alles bequem während der arbeitszeit im iph erledigen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. März 2013)

Nachdem ich heute wie gesagt ausnahmsweise mal das 4-rädrige Spassgefährt genutzt habe, ist Mi. und Do. wieder das 2-Rad dran

Gute Nacht


----------



## wissefux (27. März 2013)

moin. noch einmal den satten sound geniessen ;-)


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. März 2013)

moin.

Nach dem satten Sound gestern, werde ich heute wieder die Lautlosigkeit der Negativprofilreifen in Verbindung mit HR3 geniessen


----------



## wissefux (27. März 2013)

ich darf den satten sound noch einen tag geniessen 

leider muß wohl einen neues rohrstück verbaut werden und das kommt erst morgen 

tut mir leid, liebe kälte da draußen, kannst mich morgen also auch nicht nerven mit deinem eisigen ost-wind


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. März 2013)

Sehr schön 2-rädrig nach EB gelangt 

Herrliches sonniges Wetter und dank der richtigen Kleidung von eisiger Kälte keine Spur


----------



## mzaskar (27. März 2013)

Sackarschekaltundschnee  und ich darf nicht auf die Latten  
Ab nächster Woche ist der Ritter an einem neuen Standort, da fällt die Stadtdurchquerung weg. Das steigert die Chance auf den zweirädrigen Arbeistweg um mindestens 100%


----------



## mzaskar (27. März 2013)

Ich bin gerade meine Urlaubspläne am "reviewen" ..... hmmm Norwegen alleine mit Auto, da scheue ich im Moment die lange Fahrt etwas. Ausseredem ist nach dem langen Winter, Sonne vielleicht schöner als kaltes, nasses Wetter in Norwegen. Daher denkt der Ritter gerade über einen Abstecher nach Korsika im September nach. Die Insel steht genau wie Norwegen noch auf der Liste der Orte die ich noch bereisen will. Daher .... warum nicht? Ende September, 2 Wochen Sonne tanken, biken, wandern, schnorcheln, Strandburg bauen und vieles mehr, hört sich doch nicht schlecht an, oder?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. März 2013)

Mit dem Auto alleine von CH nach N und dann noch auf die Lofoten und das alles in 3 1/2 Wochen ist auch etwas   

Ich habe immer noch die zwei Wochen im September für SF stehen. Mal sehen, ob das klappt.

Korsika ist mir zu weit und zu bergig. Im September kann es da ganz schön windig sein - Ich war schon mal im September auf Korsika.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. März 2013)

So: Die neue Datscha ist bezahlt. O-montag ist Übergabe an mich


----------



## wissefux (27. März 2013)

glückwunsch


----------



## mzaskar (27. März 2013)

dann kann es ja los gehen mit dem Kisten jonglieren  

Korsika ist doch nicht bergig  und ist irgendwie ja auch SüdFrankreich


----------



## wissefux (27. März 2013)

was habt ihr plötzlich gegen berge


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. März 2013)

mzaskar schrieb:


> und ist irgendwie ja auch SüdFrankreich



Das würde ich aber nicht ggü. den Korsen laut äußern


----------



## mzaskar (27. März 2013)

das stimmt 

aber das hört sich doch gut an 

[....]
Korsika ist ein wahres Paradies für Mountain-Biker: Einsame Buchten im Südwesten und paradiesische Sandstrände in der der Balagne und der Désert des Agriates, die dichten Schwarzkiefernwälder von Ospedale und Airone. Des weiteren machen weite Hochebenen mit duftender Maquis aus Myrte, Mastixsträuchern, Thymian und Rosmarin, das wilde Hochgebirge von Bavella, Asco und Evisa und die atemberaubenden Steilküsten von Porto und des Cap Corse die Insel zu einem traumhaften Revier für Touren jenseits asphaltierter Straßen.
Allerdings ist eine gute Kondition Vorraussetzung. Wer eine MTB-Tour durch Korsika in den Sommermonaten plant, sollte sich auf die große Hitze vorbereiten. Auch im Frühjahr und Herbst sollten Biker gut gerüstet sein: Für die großen Temperaturunterschiede zwischen Küste und Gebirge ebensowie auf die in den Bergen üblich raschen Wetterumschwünge. Trotz der zahlreichen Websites, Reiseführer, Roadbooks und Filme ist und bleibt Korsika immer noch ein Abenteuer für Mountain Biker. Verzeichnete Wege sind manchmal einfach nicht vorhanden, beschriebene Singletrails sind nach der Schneeschmelze oftmals nicht mehr zu erkennen und so manche Downhill-Strecke erweist sich leider als unbezwingbar. Mountain-Biker auf Korsika sollten deshalb viel Zeit, einen guten Orientierungssinn, etwas Improvisationstalent und ausreichend Ersatzteile für das Geländerad mitbringen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. März 2013)

Korsika ist schon schön - war wie gesagt schon da.

Ist mir aber wie gesagt zu weit (auch w/ der Fähre dazwischen) und zu bergig und im September kann es da im September gut winden.

Wir waren 1998 in der 2. Septemberhälfte mit dem Flieger da. Haben damals 2 Wochen FKK-Urlaub in La Chiappa (Südkorsika) gemacht. Wir wären da beinahe nicht mehr weg gekommen, weil der Fähr- und Flugverkehr w/ des Sturmes zeitweilig eingestellt wurde.


----------



## mzaskar (27. März 2013)

Fkk Urlaub ist   mal sehen ob ich mich ein paar Tage Dort einmiete


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. März 2013)

Sehr schön 2-rädrig heimgekommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (27. März 2013)

Buntes Bein


----------



## wissefux (28. März 2013)

moin.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. März 2013)

moin. moin.

2-rädriger Endspurt, diesmal nicht nur in das lange, sondern sogar in ein extralanges w/e


----------



## Hopi (28. März 2013)

Da blutet einem das Herz

Ich glaube es ist schon schlimm wenn dir ein normales Auto geschrottet wird, aber bei einem solch seltenen Fahrzeug ist es noch viel schlimmer.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. März 2013)

Ohne auf den Link geklickt zu haben, gehe ich davon aus, dass es der 300SL ist, den der Werkstattjungspund auf der Probefahrt geschrotet hat


----------



## wissefux (28. März 2013)

alles nur blech  trotzdem immer schade um sowas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. März 2013)

Aber sehr schönes Blech 

Gut 2-rädrig nach EB gelangt 

Bekleidungstechnisch war heute schon wieder eine Lage dünner optimal


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. März 2013)

Hmmh, wenn ich mir die Handwerkertermine in den nächsten Wochen so anschaue, muss ich glaube ich mit meinem Frei-Tag temporär etwas flexibel umgehen, will sagen Frei-Tag wird nicht immer am Freitag sein


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. März 2013)

Gut 2-rädrig heimgekommen 

Fahrradbeleuchtung für ein halbes Jahr wieder verstaut und Halter demontiert


----------



## mzaskar (28. März 2013)

Eishockey Playoff's sind cool


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. März 2013)

Interessanter Artikel zu Bioshock Infinite

Gute Nacht


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. März 2013)

Moin 

Ausgepennt XXXL


----------



## wissefux (29. März 2013)

wenns schnit, regnets wenigstens nicht


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. März 2013)

Wenigstens bleibt die weisse Pampe nicht mehr liegen


----------



## wissefux (30. März 2013)

moin. wünsche frohe ostern und bunte eier


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. März 2013)

moin. moin.

Dito 

Bis knapp 10:00 Uhr in der Heia gelegen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (30. März 2013)

Frohe Ostern!

un denkt dran, wer an Ostern mit den Eiern spielt, hat an Weihnachten die Bescherung!


----------



## wissefux (31. März 2013)

endlich schon mal sommerzeit. fehlt nur noch die passende temperatur. brrrr ...

moin.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (31. März 2013)

Moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. April 2013)

Tach auch


----------



## mzaskar (1. April 2013)

Moin Moin


----------



## mzaskar (1. April 2013)

Warte auf die Sonne


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. April 2013)

Hier ist den ganzen Morgen schon herrlicher Sonnenschein 

Gestern habe ich nach dem Winter den Antrieb am Delite Grey komplett getauscht. Der war vllt. im Popo 

Gleich ist Übergabe


----------



## wissefux (1. April 2013)

viel spass mit der neuen datscha 

moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. April 2013)

Sehr schöne Aktion


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (1. April 2013)

Einen guten Start für die neue Datscha


----------



## wissefux (1. April 2013)

gn8.


----------



## wissefux (2. April 2013)

moin.


----------



## mzaskar (2. April 2013)

Guten Morgen Plauscher  

So die Eiersuche ist durch, der Fürst hat eine neue Bleibe und ich ab heute einen neuen (alten) Job (gleiche Firma)


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. April 2013)

Moin moin 

 Glückwunsch dem Ritter Mzaskar


----------



## bone peeler (2. April 2013)

Moin moin...

... hab heute morgen ganz geschockt beobachten müssen wie ein Radler bei  -1° in T-Shirt und kurzen Hosen durch die Gegend kurbelt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. April 2013)

Sehr schön bei sonnigem Wetter 2-rädrig nach EB gelangt


----------



## mzaskar (2. April 2013)

Morgen fahre ich auch wieder mit dem Zweirad


----------



## wissefux (2. April 2013)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Morgen fahre ich auch wieder mit dem Zweirad



dito


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. April 2013)

Die Arbeiten an der neuen Datscha schreiten voran. Heute haben bereits die Gärtner begonnen


----------



## wissefux (2. April 2013)

mit boden auftauen oder was


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. April 2013)

Bäume ausdünnen, alten Zaun abreissen, etc.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. April 2013)

Lustiger Spruch von Prof. Peter:

"The noblest of all dogs is the hot-dog; it feeds the hand that bites it."


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. April 2013)

Gut 2-rädrig heimgekommen 

Heute war selbst am Abend noch eine Sonnenbrille erforderlich


----------



## wissefux (2. April 2013)

eben war ne 3d brille für ein altes märchen erforderlich


----------



## wissefux (3. April 2013)

moin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. April 2013)

moin moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. April 2013)

Sehr schön 2-rädrig auf Umwegen nach EB gelangt 

Heute ging es zunächst von fbh aus in die neue Datscha, um die nächsten Handwerker einzuchecken.

Danach ging es dann weiter nach EB, also quasi zum ersten Mal auf meinem zukünftigen direkten Arbeitsweg. 

Nur noch etwas mehr als 10 Minuten Fahrzeit


----------



## mzaskar (3. April 2013)

Nur 10 Minuten, dann muss du ja rückwärts fahren, oder mit einem Einrad, sonst wird es ja langweilig für dich


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. April 2013)

Ich überlege ernsthaft, ob ich meine Frei-Tag überhaupt in der derzeitigen Form aufrecht erhalten soll.


----------



## wissefux (3. April 2013)

nur her damit, wenn du ihn nicht mehr haben willst


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. April 2013)

Gut 2-rädrig heimgekommen 

Habe mich in den letzten Tagen nur gewundert, warum das Vorderrad vom Delite Grey immer mehr spürbar geeiert hat:





Felge weichgeritten.

... der Fürst bekommt halt alles kaputt


----------



## wissefux (4. April 2013)

moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. April 2013)

moin moin 

Der Fürst hat heute einen extremen Anfalls seniler Bettflucht erlitten 

Heute dann ausnahmsweise mal 4-Rad, weil u.U. eine kurzfristige Stippvisite in der neuen Datscha erforderlich ist. Da sollen heute grosse Dinge bewegt werden


----------



## mzaskar (4. April 2013)

Da verhebe sich der Fürst mal nicht  

- Grade brrrrrr heute mit dem Vierrad da ich am Nachmittag noch einen Termin auf der anderen Seite des See's habe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. April 2013)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Da verhebe sich der Fürst mal nicht



Der Fürst lässt selbstverständlich heben 

Habe gerade gesehen, dass einer von den sog. "Wichtig"-Freds ja umbenannt wurde


----------



## wissefux (4. April 2013)

meiner einer auch 4 rädrig wg. diverser anschlußtermine


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. April 2013)

Heute wurden in der neuen Datscha aber wirklich riesige Dinge bewegt 

Bisher liegen die Arbeiten aber voll im Plan


----------



## wissefux (4. April 2013)

heute war die nachtrevue wieder mal total genial


----------



## wissefux (5. April 2013)

moin. finale.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. April 2013)

Moin moin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopi (5. April 2013)

wahltho schrieb:


> Heute wurden in der neuen Datscha aber wirklich riesige Dinge bewegt
> 
> Bisher liegen die Arbeiten aber voll im Plan



Was muss denn alles gemacht werden?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. April 2013)

Hopi schrieb:


> Was muss denn alles gemacht werden?





wahltho schrieb:


> So richtig erforderlich sind zum jetzigen eigentlich keine Renovierungsarbeiten. Die Hütte ist sehr gut in Schuss - War aber auch ein echtes Sahneschnäppchen
> 
> Es gibt aber ein paar Sachen die entweder Nice to Haves sind oder aber in einigen Jahren anfallen würden. Da lasse ich sie lieber jetzt gleich vor dem Umzug machen:
> 
> ...



Gestern wurde halt das grosse Fensterelement mit einem Kran auf die Terasse gehievt, ca. 4,8m x 2,3m ein echtes Monsterteil


----------



## Hopi (5. April 2013)

wahltho schrieb:


> Gestern wurde halt das grosse Fensterelement mit einem Kran auf die Terasse gehievt, ca. 4,8m x 2,3m ein echtes Monsterteil



Wird bestimmt ein nettes Anwesen


----------



## EA-Tec (5. April 2013)

'N Abend die Herren,

die erste MTB-Tour fuer dieses Jahr steht an. Morgen geht's mit dem neuen Fully eine kleine Tour auf'n Altkoenig und auch wieder runter. 

Wetter nervt leider immer noch, der permanente Wind ist einfach nur nervig.


----------



## Taunide (5. April 2013)

Kennt jemand die Firma techem in Eschborn und kann mir etwas über die Firma als Arbeitsgeber sagen? Gerne auch als pm.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. April 2013)

moin moin 

Techem - Das sind doch die Heizungsableser, oder?


----------



## wissefux (6. April 2013)

moin. yep. sind meine eltern kunden von ... aus kundensicht wohl ok, andersrum keine ahnung ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. April 2013)

Gute Nacht


----------



## wissefux (7. April 2013)

moin.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. April 2013)

moin. moin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EA-Tec (7. April 2013)

Hoert dieser Wind denn nie auf!? 

Es nervt... sehr sogar!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. April 2013)

Sehr schönes Wetter da draussen  

War gerade mit dem 4-Rad oben ohne unterwegs; u.a. mal eben in der neuen Datscha nach dem Rechten geschaut


----------



## ratte (7. April 2013)

Im Wald war es recht angenehm. Alles schön trocken. 
Nur die letzten Meter über's Feld zog es ein wenig aus der ungünstigsten Richtung.


----------



## wissefux (7. April 2013)

grade ne jogging runde mit wauzi gedreht. so langsam gehts aufwärts mit dem wetter


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. April 2013)

Temperaturmässig geht's im Laufe der Woche wohl aufwärts, dafür wird's feucht 

Morgen früh geht es erstmal wieder 2-rädrig zur neuen Datscha, die nächsten beiden Handwerker "onboarden" ...

... wie man auf Projektneudeutsch jetzt so sagt 

GN8


----------



## wissefux (8. April 2013)

moin. onboarden kenn ich noch nicht, bei uns in der firma heisst das abholen ...

kalt outside ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. April 2013)

Moin 

Zu zu früher Stund


----------



## wissefux (8. April 2013)

wahltho schrieb:


> *Zu zu *früher Stund



eindeutig noch *zu zu *früh für dich


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. April 2013)

Viel zu früh 

Trotzdem letztendlich gut über neue Wege und mit Umwegen nach EB gelangt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. April 2013)

und schon wieder moin 

... schon wieder zu zu früher Stund


----------



## wissefux (9. April 2013)

moin. ausgepennt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. April 2013)

Ich habe momentan wieder senile Bettflucht in extremer Form 

War schon um sieben Uhr vor den Handwerkern auf der Baustelle 

Heute 4-Rad, da ich evtl. zwischendurch noch mal in die neue Datscha muss.


----------



## mzaskar (9. April 2013)

Wann kann ich denn mit meiner Wurst zum grillen anrücken


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. April 2013)

Warum willst Du denn Dein Würstchen grillen?


----------



## wondermike (9. April 2013)

Na, Ihr Nasen, gibt's Euch auch noch?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. April 2013)

Es lebt? 

Die Frage ist eigentlich, warum Du so sang und klanglos in der Versenkung verschwunden bist?


----------



## wondermike (9. April 2013)

Leider ist das Biken in den letzten paar Jahren ziemlich unter die Räder gekommen. (Kalauer? Ich doch nicht) Aber seit Januar habe ich der Beraterei Lebewohl gesagt und weile wieder in südlicheren Gefilden. Genauer gesagt in Monnem. Ei is des schee do!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. April 2013)

Hat aber nicht lange gehalten mit der Beraterei  

Und schon Nachwuchs?


----------



## wondermike (9. April 2013)

Immerhin drei Jahre.

Nein.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. April 2013)

Der Umbau der neuen Datscha schreitet planmässig voran und heute waren bereits grosse Fortschritte zu sehen


----------



## wissefux (9. April 2013)

oh ein wonder, der mike


----------



## wondermike (9. April 2013)

wissefux schrieb:


> oh ein wonder, der mike



Sachen gibt's, ne? Dieses Jahr habe ich auch ganz fest vor, mich mal wieder auf das muskelkraftgetriebene Zweirad zu setzen. Vielleicht schaffe ich es ja auch mal wieder in die taunusischen Gefilde.


----------



## wondermike (9. April 2013)

wahltho schrieb:


> Der Umbau der neuen Datscha schreitet planmässig voran und heute waren bereits grosse Fortschritte zu sehen



Wo ist denn die neue Hacienda?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. April 2013)

Im Vortaunus


----------



## Klein-Holgi (9. April 2013)

wahltho schrieb:


> Im Vortaunus



Schöne Gegend 

Ich ahne ja Gewisses bei der Beschreibung diverser Arbeitswege Meinen Weg dürfte es in Zukunft eher kreuzen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (10. April 2013)

moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. April 2013)

moin moin 

Gleicht geht's wieder mit einem Umweg über die neue Hütte 2-rädrig nach EB


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. April 2013)

Heute morgen gut und trocken 2-rädrig nach EB gelangt 

Heute war es schon deutlich milder als am Montag


----------



## mzaskar (10. April 2013)

Abba du wohnst doch jetzt schon im Vorder Taunus


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. April 2013)

... und weil es im Vordertaunus so schön ist, bleibe ich dort auch


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. April 2013)

Gut und trocken 2-rädrig via Baustelle wieder heimgekommen.

Der Gärtner ist so gut wie fertig und bei den Fenstern ist vergleichsweise auch nur noch Kleinkram erforderlich


----------



## wondermike (10. April 2013)

Baut Ihr neu, oder wird nur umgebaut?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. April 2013)

...



wahltho schrieb:


> So richtig erforderlich sind zum jetzigen eigentlich keine Renovierungsarbeiten. Die Hütte ist sehr gut in Schuss - War aber auch ein echtes Sahneschnäppchen
> 
> Es gibt aber ein paar Sachen die entweder Nice to Haves sind oder aber in einigen Jahren anfallen würden. Da lasse ich sie lieber jetzt gleich vor dem Umzug machen:
> 
> ...



Wo bitte ist eigentlich Monnern? Ich habe nur Monneren gefunden. Bist Du etwa in F gelandet?

A. und ich waren ja schon etwas sauer gewesen, dass Du nach Ankündigung einer großen Hochzeitsfeier so sang und klanglos verschwunden bist.


----------



## wondermike (10. April 2013)

Monnem. Andernorts auch als Mannheim bekannt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. April 2013)

Diesen Namen für Mannheim habe ich noch nie gehört.


----------



## wondermike (10. April 2013)

So heißt das hier aber. Aber es gibt halt nun mal badische und unsymbadische...


----------



## wissefux (11. April 2013)

moin. feucht outside.

monnem ist dialekt  die in monnem haben ihren ganz eigenen ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. April 2013)

Moin


----------



## wissefux (11. April 2013)

und auch sonderbare straßennamen gibt es nur in monnem 

quadratisch, praktisch, aber auch gut


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. April 2013)

Bei leichtem Nieselregen wiederum mit Umweg über die Baustelle gut 2-rädrig nach EB gelangt 

... wie immer keine Regenklamotten erforderlich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wondermike (11. April 2013)

wissefux schrieb:


> quadratisch, praktisch, aber auch gut



Geht so. Wenn man Mannheim nicht kennt, hat man auch nicht viel verpasst.


----------



## wondermike (11. April 2013)

wahltho schrieb:


> Bei leichtem Nieselregen wiederum mit Umweg über die Baustelle gut 2-rädrig nach EB gelangt



Werde wahrscheinlich auch bald nur noch Fahrrad fahren, mangels Alternative. Heute war ich in der Werkstatt und habe erfahren, dass meine Karre praktisch Schrott ist.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. April 2013)

Wie hat sich denn die werte Gattin eingelebt?

Gut und trocken 2-rädrig nach Hause gelangt, wiederum via Baustelle


----------



## wondermike (11. April 2013)

wahltho schrieb:


> Wie hat sich denn die werte Gattin eingelebt?



Soweit ganz gut.


----------



## wissefux (12. April 2013)

moin. nass. auto.


----------



## EA-Tec (12. April 2013)

wissefux schrieb:


> moin. nass. auto.





Moin aus Dublin. Freu' mich bald daheim zu sein, dann gibt's erstmal vernuenftiges Essen. 

Ist ja nicht zum Aushalten hier...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. April 2013)

Mahlzeit!


----------



## wissefux (12. April 2013)

ahh, aufgewacht und gleich mittagessen 

ich sach mal : gleich frei-zeit


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. April 2013)

Auch Frei-Zeit ist zur Zeit keine echte Freizeit. Habe heute viel Zeit in der neuen Datscha rumgewurschelt.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. April 2013)

Gute Nacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (13. April 2013)

moin. ausgepennt.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. April 2013)

moin. halbwegs ausgepennt.


----------



## mzaskar (13. April 2013)

XXXL ausgepennt


----------



## wissefux (13. April 2013)

doppelter reifenwechsel vollzogen. ready for summer


----------



## wondermike (13. April 2013)

Ich hoffe, morgen wird's tatsächlich schön. Dann möchte ich endlich mal wieder auf's Bike.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. April 2013)

Gute Nacht


----------



## bone peeler (13. April 2013)

Gute Nacht Waltho... Man selbst stürzt sich noch ins Frankfurter Nachtleben...


----------



## mzaskar (13. April 2013)

Vorher







Lecker






Gute Nacht


----------



## wissefux (14. April 2013)

moin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. April 2013)

moin. moin.


----------



## bone peeler (14. April 2013)

Moin! Wo ist das "WETTER" ???


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. April 2013)

Saugoiles Wetter da draussen. Ich habe habe aber den ganzen Tag nur in der neuen Datscha rumgewerkelt.


----------



## ratte (14. April 2013)

Das Wetter wurde ausgiebig genutzt.
Am Fuchstanz traf sich dann auch alles, selten so viele bekannte Gesichter dort getroffen, ohne sich verabredet zu haben. 
Aber die Kondition ist gnadenlos vom Winterschlaf in die Frühjahrsmüdigkeit übergegangen. Und dann noch mit den dicken Rädern unterwegs...Puh.


----------



## wondermike (14. April 2013)

Konnte mich leider nicht dazu aufraffen, den Keller umzugraben um die Bike-Sachen zu finden.


----------



## mzaskar (14. April 2013)

Stimmt Wetter war goil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (15. April 2013)

moin. wetter ist doch immer und überall


----------



## wissefux (15. April 2013)

heute hat das wetter ausgereicht, um untenrum in kurz zu radeln


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. April 2013)

moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. April 2013)

heute hat das wetter ausgereicht, um oben- und untenrum kurz zu radeln 

Es ging wieder via neue Datscha nach EB. Heute wurde der Elektriker ongeboardet und die Maler haben begonnen


----------



## mzaskar (15. April 2013)

Gestern war ein schöner Tag


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. April 2013)

Heute ist auch ein schöner Tag


----------



## mzaskar (15. April 2013)

und dazu noch Frei-Tag  Jetzt geht es in de Wald


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. April 2013)

Sehr schön 2-rädrig heimgekommen mit Umwegen über die neue Datscha und den Tool-Baumarkt in K-Münster


----------



## wissefux (16. April 2013)

moin. ausgepennt.


----------



## mzaskar (16. April 2013)

Moinmoin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. April 2013)

moin. nicht wirklich ausgepennt.


----------



## wissefux (16. April 2013)

gut zweirädrig in den iph gelangt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. April 2013)

wahltho schrieb:


> heute hat das wetter ausgereicht, um oben- und untenrum kurz zu radeln
> 
> Es ging wieder via neue Datscha nach EB...



 Dito


----------



## Turbo-s (16. April 2013)

Mal wieder was anderes... 

Kommt nur mir das vor oder ist es seit den PEDELEC's gefährlicher geworden auf den Feld- & Radwegen rund um Frankfurt.  Früher war das ja so dass Mann ja nur (und zumeist auf der Landstrasse) aufpassen musste vor einer Horde Rennradfahrer die mit 30 Sachen an einem vorbeizischen (und die haben meistens ihre Boliden im Griff). 

Mittlererweile hatte ich sowohl als MTB'ler wie auch als Läufer beinahe Unfälle mit rasenden Mitbürgern der leistungsempfangenden Generation die plötzlich mit Karacho um die Ecke, aus der Hecke oder der Geschwindigkeit nicht befähigt von hinten angeschossen kommen...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. April 2013)

Die sind mir noch nicht unangenehm aufgefallen.

Mich nerven zur Zeit nur wieder Hunde und ihre Herrchen


----------



## mzaskar (16. April 2013)

sind es eher die Hunde oder eher die Herrchen die besagt vierbeiner nicht im Griff haben  

Ich hatte auch schon die ein oder andere weniger lustige Begegnung mit den Pedelec's. Oftmals zu schnell und können die Geschwindigkeit nicht einschaätzen .... Ging mir aber auch schon so auf dem Pedlec ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. April 2013)

mzaskar schrieb:


> sind es eher die Hunde oder eher die Herrchen die besagt vierbeiner nicht im Griff haben



Sowohl als auch.


----------



## Klein-Holgi (16. April 2013)

wahltho schrieb:


> Sowohl als auch.



Das fiel mir eben grade bei 20 km rund um Staufen, Kaisertempel usw auch extrem auf, dass alle ihre ...sorry: Köter frei rumlaufen lassen. Teilweise ziehen die noch 10 Meter Leine hinter sich her, aber am anderen Ende kein Mensch dran. Und überhaupt kein Unrechtsbewusstsein, kein Hund einfangen, wenn man sich nähert - in reduziertem Tempo wohlgemerkt mit Gruß auf den Lippen! 

Irgendwann kommt der Tag, da macht der 1.3er "Dackelspalter" seinem Namen alle Ehre Und dann geht's Geheule wieder los "mein Flockichen, mein Flockichen...oh weh..."

Zum Glück war ich wohl schon auf dem Heimweg bevor das Rudelbiken losging...man sammelte sich gerade Oder ist das wann anders?

So Long, Plauscher, ich verkriech mich dann mal wieder


----------



## wissefux (16. April 2013)

ich kenn die hundeproblematik aus andere sicht und könnte so manchen radel-rambo von seinem bike kicken ! die geben einem oftmals nicht die chance, seinen vierbeiner unter kontrolle zu bringen und halten einfach drauf ohne speed zu reduzieren. zum glück kenn ich mich mit der spezies radfahrer ganz gut aus und halte immer augen und ohren offen, um rechtzeitig reagieren zu können.

grundsätzlich ist mit hunden genauso umzugehen wie mit freilaufenden kindern : runter vom gas, bremsbereit sein und genau beobachten. rücksichtnahme beiderseits ist wie immer angesagt ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (16. April 2013)

mit pferden ist übrigens ebenso zu verfahren ... sich als biker ordentlich und rechtzeitig bemerkbar machen hat auch noch keinem geschadet ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. April 2013)

Sehr gut via Datscha 2-rädrig heimgekommen 

... allerdings nur knapp vor Einbruch der Dunkelheit

Der GWS-ler ist auch fertig 

Momentan vermittelt der noch in den Kabelschächten offen liegende Backbone-Giga-LAN-Kabelstrang den Eindruck eines mittleren Rechenzentrums


----------



## Klein-Holgi (16. April 2013)

wissefux schrieb:


> mit pferden ist übrigens ebenso zu verfahren ... sich als biker ordentlich und rechtzeitig bemerkbar machen hat auch noch keinem geschadet ...



Ich kenn mich mich Pferden isofern aus, dass ich weiß, wie sie reagieren und vor was sie erschrecken. An Pferden fahre ich ob mit Auto oder Rad von hinten sowieso nur im Schritttempo vorbei....und da es meist ReiterINNEN sind grüße ich sowieso schon gerne von weit hinten

An Wanderern sowieso. Ich hatte insbesondere beim wandernden Fußvolk den Eindruck, dass sie die RadelRambos über den Winter vergessen haben. Alle waren ausnahmslos freundlich. Es wurde zurückgegrüßt, Platz gemacht, sich bedankt, wenn man schon deutlich erkennbar früh die Geschwindigkeit reduziert. Das war alles erfreulich...Das mit den vielen freilaufenden Hunden in >20 Meter Abstand zu Herrchen und Frauchen eher nicht...die kann wirklich keiner in angemessener Zeit unter Kontrolle bringen - und ja: Ich kann auch noch vor einem Hund bremsen, der 1 Meter vor mir meint auf meine Seite vom Weg zu wechseln. 

Und sei Dir sicher: Selbst als Biker könnte ich am liebsten 90% der Radfahrer vom Rad kicken...leider ist die Anzahl der Hohlköpfe so deutlich in der Überzahl...traurig...


----------



## wissefux (16. April 2013)

ich seh schon, wir hier gehören offenbar zu den 10 %. ich für meinen teil bemühe mich zumindest immer, egal als wer (jogger, wanderer, radfahrer oder hundeführer) ich im wald unterwegs bin, möglichst sämtlichen konflikten mit den jeweils anderen nutzern aus dem weg zu gehen ...

man muss sich dazu eben auch in die anderen nutzer hineinversetzen können


----------



## wissefux (16. April 2013)

gn8


----------



## wissefux (17. April 2013)

moin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (17. April 2013)

herrliche temperaturen in aller frühe zum radeln


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. April 2013)

Moin 



wahltho schrieb:


> moin. nicht wirklich ausgepennt.



 Dito 

Auf in die zweite Hälfte der EB-Woche...

... Zunächst geht es aber wieder 2-rädrig in die Datscha.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. April 2013)

Etwas verspätet in EB angekommen, da noch eine Koordination mit dem Elektriker notwendig war. Selbiger wird heute wohl ebenfalls seine Arbeiten beenden, womit nur noch der Maler übrigbleibt.

Den neuen Rolladen in der Küche kann ich jetzt schon übers I-net steuern 

... die Übrigen werde ich heute abend anlernen


----------



## mzaskar (17. April 2013)

Alles im Griff wie es scheint


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. April 2013)

Yepp - Der Elektriker ist auch fertig.

... jetzt sind nur noch die Maler unterwegs.

Ich bin erst sehr spät 2-rädrig nach Hause gekommen, weil die Arbeiten in der Datscha lange gedauert haben.

Gute Nacht


----------



## wondermike (17. April 2013)

wissefux schrieb:


> grundsätzlich ist mit hunden genauso umzugehen wie mit freilaufenden kindern : runter vom gas, bremsbereit sein und genau beobachten. rücksichtnahme beiderseits ist wie immer angesagt ...



Du hast ja wieder radikale Ideen hier.


----------



## wondermike (17. April 2013)

wahltho schrieb:


> Den neuen Rolladen in der Küche kann ich jetzt schon übers I-net steuern
> 
> ... die Übrigen werde ich heute abend anlernen



Aber pass' auf. Nicht dass das intelligente Haus intelligenter wird als der Hausherr.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. April 2013)

wondermike schrieb:


> Aber pass' auf. Nicht dass das intelligente Haus intelligenter wird als der Hausherr.



Zu spät


----------



## wissefux (18. April 2013)

moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. April 2013)

moin. einigermaßen ausgepennt, aber wirklich nur einigermaßen.

2-rädriger EB-Wochenendspurt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. April 2013)

Sehr schön 2-rädrig nach EB gelangt, heute directamente ohne Umweg über die neue Datscha


----------



## Crazy-Racer (18. April 2013)

Servus 
Schönes Wetter, wie wäre es mal wieder mit Bad Kreuznach?


----------



## mzaskar (18. April 2013)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Servus
> Schönes Wetter, wie wäre es mal wieder mit Bad Kreuznach?



Und jährlich grüsst das Murmeltier


----------



## Crazy-Racer (18. April 2013)

War schon mal jemand im Schwarzwald biken? Vermutlich komme ich am ersten Mai WE mal hin und will SA + SO möglichst viel Trail unter die Stollen nehmen 
Bisher sieht es nach Westweg von Baden-Baden bis Freiburg aus.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. April 2013)

Ich war noch nicht im Schwarzwald, soll aber  sein.

Gut 2-rädrig nach Hause gekommen mit Umweg über Datscha


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. April 2013)

Ich glaube bevor ich das nächste Mal biken gehe, unterschreibe ich erstmal eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung


----------



## mzaskar (18. April 2013)

Fähre gebucht nach Korsika  los geht es am 14-09 und zurück am 26-09 (Nachtfähre)


----------



## mzaskar (18. April 2013)

Bin Anfangs August in der Nähe von Freiburg  Dort gibt es viel  

Frag doch mal Andy3001


----------



## wissefux (19. April 2013)

moin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. April 2013)

moin 

Eigentlich recht gut ausgepennt 

Heute wird viel in der Datscha erledigt


----------



## mzaskar (19. April 2013)

Heute ist Home Office Day (HOD)


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. April 2013)

Falsch! - Heute ist Frei-Tag


----------



## bone peeler (19. April 2013)

Ei guuuuude! 


Das Wochenende steht vor der Tür!


----------



## Turbo-s (19. April 2013)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Heute ist Home Office Day (HOD)



Für Dich.. ich guck hier noch auf den Westhafen...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. April 2013)

Lieber in den Westhafen, als in die Röhre gucken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (19. April 2013)

heutzutage guckt doch kaum noch einer in die röhre


----------



## wissefux (20. April 2013)

moin


----------



## mzaskar (20. April 2013)

Winter id back


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. April 2013)

Not here in the Taunus - Etwas kühler aber sonnig


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. April 2013)

Haftungsauschlusserklärungen sind hier ja gerade tierisch hipp 

Vllt. sollten wir für den Plausch-Fred auch mal Eine definieren


----------



## wissefux (20. April 2013)




----------



## ratte (20. April 2013)

*schnief**hatschi*
Alle Jahre wieder, und es hat noch nichtmal richtig angefangen.


----------



## wissefux (20. April 2013)

gsundheit !


----------



## Basvender (20. April 2013)

Hallo zusammen,
 hat jemand im Umkreis nieder-erlenbach einen octalink-innenlagerschlüssel den er mir leihen oder verkaufen kann? Brauch ihn für ein mal aus dem alten Rahmen raus und in den neuen Rahmen rein!
Danke
Grüße Chris


----------



## wissefux (21. April 2013)

moin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. April 2013)

Tach auch


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. April 2013)

GN8 auch


----------



## wissefux (21. April 2013)

n8


----------



## wissefux (22. April 2013)

moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. April 2013)

Moin moin


----------



## mzaskar (22. April 2013)

Hola


----------



## Hopi (22. April 2013)

Moin 

Und Fux, was sagen die Beine heute nach der ersten kleinen Tour


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. April 2013)

Sehr schön 2-rädrig inklusive Datscha-Abstecher nach EB gelangt


----------



## wissefux (22. April 2013)

Hopi schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> Und Fux, was sagen die Beine heute nach der ersten kleinen Tour



beine gut, alles gut  hab heute früh auf dem rad nix gemerkt, also sind noch reserven vorhanden 

als ich euch getroffen habe, waren ja alle anstrengungen schlagartig vorbei und es ging fast nur noch bergab


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. April 2013)

Gut 2-rädrig - wiederum mit Abstecher zur neuen Datscha - heimgekommen 

Auf dem relativ späten Rückweg nach fbh kurz vor Sonnenuntergang war es deutlich frischer als heute morgen auf der Hinfahrt.


----------



## wissefux (23. April 2013)

moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. April 2013)

Morgäääähnnn


----------



## mzaskar (23. April 2013)

Moin und wieder ein Tag der mit einer schönen Physio-Behandlung beginnt 

So langsam scheint sich dann auch der Frühling bei uns wieder durch zu setzen. Es wird wieder wärmer und Morgen steht biken auf dem Morgensportplan  

Das Schneechaos vom Samstag hat viele Bäume umgeworfen und wird auch noch auf längere Zeit Trails in den Bergen unter sich versteckt halten. Aber was soll's, ende Mai geht es eine Woche in die Sonne


----------



## mzaskar (23. April 2013)

Ach was ich noch sagen wollte. Zu dichtes Auffahren im Schweizer Strassenverkehr (Autobahn) wird mir 3 Monaten Ausweisentzug und einer Einkommensabhängigen Sonderzahlung vom mehreren 1000 Franken gebüsst  (zum Glück nicht ich)


----------



## wissefux (23. April 2013)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Ach was ich noch sagen wollte. Zu dichtes Auffahren im Schweizer Strassenverkehr (Autobahn) wird mir 3 Monaten Ausweisentzug und einer Einkommensabhängigen Sonderzahlung vom mehreren 1000 Franken gebüsst  (zum Glück nicht ich)



da können die im stau ja richtig fett abkassieren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. April 2013)

Sehr schön 2-rädrig nach EB gelangt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. April 2013)

Gut, aber wiederum spät w/ Datscha-Abstecher, 2-rädrig nach Hause gelangt.

Kurz vor der alten Datscha noch den Fux im 4-Rad getroffen und kurz geplauscht; selbiges danach noch Cynthia, die von einer haftungsausschlussfreien 2-Rad-Runde mit A. zurückgekehrt war


----------



## wissefux (24. April 2013)

moin. yep, netter kurzer plausch von 4 rad zu 2 rad und beide mussten wir erst das radio leise drehen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. April 2013)

Stimmt 

Moin


----------



## mzaskar (24. April 2013)

Heute auch 2 - Rad zur Arbeit  Yeah es geht aufwärts


----------



## wissefux (24. April 2013)

heute 4 rad zur arbeit und auf dem heimweg festgestellt, dass die klima kaputt ist


----------



## mzaskar (24. April 2013)

Ich habe es sogar wieder nacb Hause geschafft  Yeah


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. April 2013)

Weiter so 

Ich war heute Abend noch länger in der Datscha beschäftigt und bin gerade erst mit dem 2-Rad nach Hause gekommen.


----------



## wissefux (25. April 2013)

moin. heuer 2 rad, da brauchts auch keine klima ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. April 2013)

... da kommt der Fux auch so ins Schwitzen  

Moin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopi (25. April 2013)

Moin

Sage mal Fürst, hast Du eigentlich schon deine VR Brille? 

Wenn Du sie zum zocken nutzen willst, könnte der Bericht interessant sein. Die Brille gibt es zwar noch nicht, weil ja auch erst die Anwendungen programmiert werden müssen, sie soll aber kommen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. April 2013)

Ne, habe ich noch nicht, das Projekt habe ich noch nicht weiter verfolgt.

Ich brauche erstmal ein zweites Set Surround-Lautsprecher für den neuen Sportkeller, da dort der Beamer hinkommt.


----------



## wissefux (26. April 2013)

moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. April 2013)

moin moin 

Wochenende 

... aber Datscha-bedingt ein arbeitsreiches


----------



## wissefux (26. April 2013)

dank der defekten klima (war einfach kein kältemittel mehr drin) entgeht mir heute die recht feuchte heimreise


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. April 2013)

Kein Kältemittel mehr drin heisst aber i.d.R., dass irgendwo ein Leck existiert. Das heisst, dass dann höchstwahrscheinlich auch sehr schnell wieder kein Kältemittel mehr drin sein wird


----------



## wissefux (26. April 2013)

ne, das wollen wir mal nicht hoffen. nach 3,5 jahren ohne sevice darf das zeug auch mal leer sein, oder ? es heisst zumindest, dass das zeug sich generell mit der zeit verflüchtigt ...


----------



## EA-Tec (26. April 2013)

Naja, nicht nach 3,5 Jahren!? Außer du fährst hauptsächlich in Gegenden, in denen es durchschnittlich mehr als 40° C hat


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. April 2013)

3,5 Jahre ist m.E. schon etwas kurz.

Ich hatte bei meinem 4-rädrigen Spassgefährt Anfangs mal ein Problem mit der Dichtigkeit des Kühlmittelkreislaufes, was aus einem verdrehten O-Ring resultierte.

Bei der Klima ist aber jetzt auch schon 4 Jahre das Kühlmittel nicht kontrolliert worden und die kühlt immer noch wie Sau.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (26. April 2013)

müsste man nicht im falle einer undichtigkeit unter dem auto eine pfütze sehen, wenn es länger steht ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. April 2013)

Nein. Undichte Stellen sind bei Klimaanlagen i.d.R. nur schwer zu finden

Falls es nach einiger Zeit wieder nicht mehr kalt werden sollte, würde ich Dir einen Experten für Klimaanlagen, z.b. die Firma FBS in Frankfurt empfehlen. Die füllen dann Kühlflüssigkeit mit einem Kontrastmittel ein und können dann so später mit einer UV-Lampe nachschauen, wo es ausgetreten ist.

Bei mir im SLK läuft die Klimaanlage übrigens grundsätzlich immer w/ der Kraftstoffkühlung.


----------



## wissefux (26. April 2013)

ich hab nur ne manuelle klima. die läuft dann auch nur zur fahrzeugführerkühlung


----------



## mzaskar (26. April 2013)

Wochenende ð


----------



## ratte (26. April 2013)

Ich hatte das Problem auch mal. Von jetzt auf gleich ging die Klimaanlage nicht mehr, Kühlmittel wurde nachgefüllt, seitdem ist Ruhe.

Puh, endlich Wochenende.


----------



## wissefux (26. April 2013)

tgif


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. April 2013)

wissefux schrieb:


> ... die läuft dann auch nur zur fahrzeugführerkühlung



 Du Egoist - Und was ist mit den Mitfahrenden   

 Wochenende ist doch schon seit gestern


----------



## wondermike (26. April 2013)

Heute durfte ich 1800 Kröten abdrücken, damit meine Karre nochmal durch den TÜV kam. 

Aber die Klimaanlage war OK.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. April 2013)

Immer noch der Audi A3 oder wie?


----------



## wondermike (26. April 2013)

wahltho schrieb:


> Immer noch der Audi A3 oder wie?



Klar. Seh' ich aus, als hätt' ich im Lotto gewonnen?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. April 2013)

Du warst doch drei Jahre in der Beraterbranche  

GN8


----------



## wondermike (27. April 2013)

Sowas macht man doch nicht des Geldes wegen. Es geht um die Herausforderung!


----------



## wissefux (27. April 2013)

wahltho schrieb:


> Du Egoist - Und was ist mit den Mitfahrenden



moin. den mitfahrenden zuliebe wird die klima meist gedrosselt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. April 2013)

Moin 

Ich muss den Mitfahrenden zuliebe meist eher das Tempo drosseln


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. April 2013)

wondermike schrieb:


> Sowas macht man doch nicht des Geldes wegen. Es geht um die Herausforderung!



Ich sach immer: "We are here for the Mani, not for the challenge!"

(Mein Boss heisst Manfred   )


----------



## wissefux (27. April 2013)

wahltho schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> Ich muss den Mitfahrenden zuliebe meist eher das Tempo drosseln



das sowieso


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (27. April 2013)

Wer braucht schon challenges


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. April 2013)

Challenges werden hoffnungslos überbewertet


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. April 2013)

Moin 

Heute in einem schweren Anfall seniler Bettflucht schon um 07:00 Uhr in die neue Datscha gefahren und dort gewerkelt


----------



## wissefux (28. April 2013)

so muss das


----------



## wondermike (28. April 2013)

wahltho schrieb:


> Challenges werden hoffnungslos überbewertet



Im neuen Job werd' ich auch nicht mehr ganz so doll gechallenged.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. April 2013)

In unserem Alter bereitet man sich ja auch eher so langsam aber sicher auf den vorgezogenen Ruhestand vor 

Heute war das dann mal ein 7-to-7-Tag


----------



## mzaskar (28. April 2013)

Ich war heute per Pedes in der Wildnis


----------



## wondermike (28. April 2013)

wahltho schrieb:


> In unserem Alter bereitet man sich ja auch eher so langsam aber sicher auf den vorgezogenen Ruhestand vor



Bis wir so weit sind gibt's sicher schon die Rente mit 76.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. April 2013)

Länger als max 10 Jahre will ich eigentlich nicht mehr 

Bin ja schon in Altersteilzeit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wondermike (28. April 2013)

wahltho schrieb:


> Länger als max 10 Jahre will ich eigentlich nicht mehr



Nix da! Geschuftet wird, bis das A****loch zukneift.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. April 2013)

Na dann schufte Du mal schön weiter 

Moin, Moin


----------



## wissefux (29. April 2013)

moin. bin auch dafür, dass der wm unsere rente mal erwirtschaftet


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. April 2013)

Sehr schön 2-rädrig nach EB gelangt 

Es ging natürlich wieder via neue Datscha


----------



## mzaskar (29. April 2013)

Macht die Datscha denn gute Fortschritte? Ich gehe einfach mal davon aus, alles liegt im Zeitplan  und der Umzug wird wie gplant erfolgen  
Brauchst du Hilfe beim Umzug, oder lässt der Fürst umziehen?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. April 2013)

Die Datscha liegt voll im Plan. Derzeit sind nur noch die Maler unterwegs, die aber Ende kommender Woche auch fertig sein sollten. Habe somit etwas zu viel Contingency eingeplant, da der eigentliche Umzug erst am 23. Mai stattfindet, lustigerweise mit der Firma Wahl-Umzüge aus FFM  

Meine Werkstatt habe ich letztes w/e aber bereits nahezu komplett selbst umgezogen und schon wieder eingerichtet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (29. April 2013)

habe heute auch in der meinigen datscha gearbeitet und den dachboden weiter ausgebaut. nun gibt es einiges an lagerfläche mehr ...

meine piko war mir dabei eine gute hilfe


----------



## wondermike (29. April 2013)

wissefux schrieb:


> moin. bin auch dafür, dass der wm unsere rente mal erwirtschaftet



Klasse Idee. Dann solltet Ihr aber schonmal an Euren Fähigkeiten als Hungerkünstler feilen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. April 2013)

wissefux schrieb:


> ... nun gibt es einiges an lagerfläche mehr ...



Lagerfläche hat die neue Datscha auch satt: Bungalow mit Satteldach 

... nie mehr ausmisten


----------



## wissefux (29. April 2013)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... nie mehr ausmisten



gefährliche sache das ... die nachwelt wird sich freuen, so wie ich mich schon auf das ausmisten meines elternhauses "freuen" darf ... denn meine eltern gehören definitiv zur gruppe der sammler ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. April 2013)

Ich bin eigentlich kein Sammler, sondern rigoroser Ausmister, aber A. ...

... Gefühlte 70% des Kremples, den wir umziehen sind von ihr


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. April 2013)

wissefux schrieb:


> ... die nachwelt wird sich freuen, so wie ich mich schon auf das ausmisten meines elternhauses "freuen" darf  ...



Na und mein Filius kann für sein Erbe später auch Mal was tun


----------



## wissefux (29. April 2013)

ich würde jetzt schon was tun, später bin ich zum entrümpeln nicht mehr fit genug. bin ja nicht generell fürs wegwerfen, aber,wer baut schon noch kleiderschränke aus den 60 er wieder auf, die seit jahrzehnten sinnlos in einer garage rumdümpeln ? es kommt ja modisch vieles wieder, aber sowas bestimmt nicht ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. April 2013)

Moin 

Wer hebt denn sowas auf?  Klingt ja fast Messie-mässig


----------



## wissefux (30. April 2013)

moin.
das tolle daran ist, dass mein papa aber auch wirklich zu jeder zeit einen passenden gegenstand aus dem hut zaubern kann und somit immer wieder seine sammelleidenschaft scheinbar unnützer dinge bestätigt wird


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. April 2013)

Sehr schön 2-rädrig via Datscha nach EB gelangt 

Die Anzahl der verbleibenden 2-Rad-Fahrten von fbh nach EB ist mit dem heutigem Tage 1-stellig geworden 

... diese Woche testen wir mal wieder den nächsten Schritt der Altersteilzeit, die 3-Tage-Woche an.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (30. April 2013)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... diese Woche testen wir mal wieder den nächsten Schritt der Altersteilzeit, die 3-Tage-Woche an.



ich bin schon auf 2 tage woche


----------



## mzaskar (30. April 2013)

60er Jahre, ab damit auf den Flohmarkt wenn es nicht schon vom Holzwurm zerfressen ist


----------



## mzaskar (30. April 2013)

ihr faulen, alden Sägge 

Dafür ist bei mir die nächste Woche nur 3 Tage lang


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. April 2013)

A. dreht heute Abend wieder eine haftungsauschlussfreie 2-Rad-Runde mit Cynthia


----------



## Cynthia (30. April 2013)

wahltho schrieb:


> A. dreht heute Abend wieder eine haftungsauschlussfreie 2-Rad-Runde mit Cynthia



Nein , Stau und Feuchtigkeit ... Aber morgen!  Fährt jemand mit?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. April 2013)

Prinzipiell gerne 

Ich muss aber mal sehen, wie das mit den Datscha-Arbeiten harmoniert


----------



## wissefux (30. April 2013)

meine arbeiten wären soweit abgeschlossen ...


----------



## mzaskar (30. April 2013)

Ich habe fertig


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. April 2013)

Hab' noch jede Menge Arbeit...

... 2-rad wird also morgen eher nichts


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ratte (30. April 2013)

Bei uns ist wohl unfreiwilliges Extreme-Couching im Doppelack angesagt. 
Ich halte mich zwar noch recht wacker, aber denn Herrn hat's die letzte Tage ordentlich dahin gerafft.
*schnief**hust**röchel*
Aber hauptsache wir sind ab nächsten Donnerstag fit.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. Mai 2013)

Moin und Gute Besserung


----------



## wissefux (1. Mai 2013)

dito


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. Mai 2013)

Bevor die rollende Pharmazie mich heute wieder behindert, habe ich noch die letzten Reste der Werkstattausrüstung in die neue Datscha transportiert


----------



## ratte (1. Mai 2013)

Danke. 

Mal schauen, wann die Helis heute wieder kreisen. Müsste ja jetzt langsam los gehen.


----------



## wondermike (1. Mai 2013)

@_ratte_ und den werten Herrn Gatten: Gute Besserung!

Habe heute unseren Keller aufgeräumt. Da wird beim nächsten Sperrmüll auch einiges ausfliegen. Das Wetter lädt ja eher nicht zu Outdoor-Aktivitäten ein. Gibt's die Pharma-Rundfahrt am 1. Mai eigentlich wieder? Ich dachte, die hätten sie eingestellt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. Mai 2013)

Die Pharmarunde gibt es leider immer noch und sie hat A. und mir vorhin immer noch einen schönen Umweg auf dem Rückweg von der neuen Datscha eingebrockt, obwohl wir schon extra lange gewartet hatten


----------



## mzaskar (1. Mai 2013)

I  Rennvelo Rennen


----------



## wissefux (2. Mai 2013)

moin.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. Mai 2013)

Morgäähn


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. Mai 2013)

Sehr schön 2-rädrig nach EB gelangt. Heute ausnahmsweise mal wieder direkt ohne Umweg über die neue Datscha.


----------



## wissefux (2. Mai 2013)

bei mir hats heuer ein wenig getröpfelt, war mir aber dann auch egal. unterwegs ist unterwegs, da muß man dann eben durch ...
das wetterradar hatte es sogar angezeigt, aber ich wollte der technik heute nicht trauen ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. Mai 2013)

Endspurt ins w/e


----------



## wissefux (2. Mai 2013)

meine woche hat ja erst angefangen. da geht noch einer


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. Mai 2013)

Und nächste Woche ist schon wieder eine 3-EB-Tage-Woche


----------



## wissefux (2. Mai 2013)

dito für iph


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (2. Mai 2013)

Da geh ich mit


----------



## wondermike (2. Mai 2013)

New bike day:









Mein erstes neues Fahrrad seit 2004.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. Mai 2013)

Eine Stadtschlampe 

W/e


----------



## wondermike (2. Mai 2013)

Selber Schlampe!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. Mai 2013)

Wenn schon dann bitte "Schlamperich!" - Soviel  Zeit muss sein


----------



## wondermike (2. Mai 2013)

Na gut, wenn Du drauf bestehst.


----------



## wissefux (3. Mai 2013)

moin ihr schlampen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. Mai 2013)

Moin Du Schlamperin 

 Schon 1 Kubikmeter Schutt verladen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. Mai 2013)

Moin, Moin 

Heute steht der Abschluss der Pflegeaufbereitung von ca. 75qm Travertin in Wohnzimmer, Esszimmer und Diele auf dem Programm: Erst Versiegeln und dann die zweite Politur.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wondermike (4. Mai 2013)

Wat is denn Travertin?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. Mai 2013)

Travertin


----------



## wondermike (4. Mai 2013)

Boah eyh, Wikipedia kann er auch schon.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. Mai 2013)

Er anscheinend noch nicht


----------



## wissefux (4. Mai 2013)

nobel nobel  eines fürsten würdig.


----------



## ratte (4. Mai 2013)

Digitales Wetter heute.
MTZ (und alles weiter südöstlich) säuft ab und ein paar Meter weiter ist nix mehr.
Für die Auffahrt vom MTZ auf die B8 ist gerade ein Schlauchboot zu empfehlen. Zumindest tiefergelegt sollte man gerade nicht sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. Mai 2013)

Bin gerade über die Limesspange erst östlich und dann 2 Stunden später wieder westlich gefahren. 

Die Nässe auf der Strasse hat auf dem Hin- und auf dem Rückweg an genau der gleichen Stelle angefangen bzw. aufgehört.


----------



## wissefux (5. Mai 2013)

also hier in h. war die welt in ordnung. sonnenschein und ein paar tröpfchen aus dem nichts. freunde von uns sind in bad soden abgesoffen und zugehagelt worden ...
sicher fürst, dass du das idyllische k. in diese weltuntergangsrichtung verlassen willst  ?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Mai 2013)

Moin 

Aber ganz sicher 

... und nach mir die Sintflut


----------



## mzaskar (5. Mai 2013)

Moin, heute begebe ich mich wieder zum Schneehöhen testen  am 1ten Mai, war bei 1300m im schattigen Wald Schluss mit Lustig  heute will ich ganze 300m mehr schaffen


----------



## mzaskar (5. Mai 2013)

Offene Hänge und Süden ==> Schneefrei bis 1600 m. Alles andere hat noch grossen Mengen des weissen Zeugs


----------



## wondermike (5. Mai 2013)

wahltho schrieb:


> Er anscheinend noch nicht



Man muss ja nicht jeden neumodischen Quatsch mitmachen.


----------



## mzaskar (5. Mai 2013)

Ibergeregg Passhöhe (1400m)


----------



## wissefux (5. Mai 2013)

heute hab ich es zum 1. mal in diesem jahr auf den feldi geschafft. jippie !


----------



## Trust2k (5. Mai 2013)

Zeitlich oder konditionell ?


----------



## Trust2k (5. Mai 2013)

Gestern auch gegen 16 Uhr von Hofheim nach Sulzbach gefahren, unter der Brücke der B8 auf einmal alles patschnass und in Höhe Brügelmann seh ich 50m weiter Platzregen und Hagel und ich steh im trockenen !!
Wie ne Regenwand.. dumm das mir nach 5 min der Geduldsfaden gerissen ist und ich auf 150m bis zur Haustür triefend nass war ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (5. Mai 2013)

Trust2k schrieb:


> Zeitlich oder konditionell ?



eher zeitlich. aber die kondition hat mich im x-trail bergauf dann doch im stich gelassen. nicht eine schlüsselstelle vor lauter kraftlosigkeit geschafft ...


----------



## ratte (5. Mai 2013)

wissefux schrieb:


> heute hab ich es zum 1. mal in diesem jahr auf den feldi geschafft. jippie !


Dito.
Alle Schlüsselstellen am X-Trail auf Anhieb gepackt, gut, nur bergrunter natürlich.


----------



## Trust2k (5. Mai 2013)

Hab ich auf den Altkönig eher gespürt, was aber denke eher technischer Herkunft rührt, Di hol ich die Saint Pedale und ein paar Five Ten.. Mal was Neues ausprobieren, bin eigentlich ein absoluter Fan von SPD, aber so manche Stellen, da wirds schwierig mir dem schnellen einklicken :/


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Mai 2013)

Heute wurde dann mal ausgiebig gekarchert


----------



## wissefux (5. Mai 2013)

das hab ich gestern gemacht. würde mich ob des lärms auch nicht trauen, sonntags länger zu kärchern ...
hab mir den k2300 gekönnt. ein einfaches model, aber für meine zwecke locker ausreichend. ne variospritze ist schon nachbestellt, damit man auch mal mit weniger power das rad damit bearbeiten kann ...


----------



## wissefux (6. Mai 2013)

moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. Mai 2013)

Tach auch


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. Mai 2013)

Gestern Abend gab es in fbh einen ca. 1/2-stündigen Blackout 

2-rädriger Start in die 3-Tage-EB-Woche


----------



## mzaskar (6. Mai 2013)

Aber du bist doch Bestimmt genotstromed


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. Mai 2013)

Sehr schön 2-rädrig nach EB gelangt


----------



## wissefux (7. Mai 2013)

moin. heuer aufgrund des gewitterrisikos lieber automobil ....


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. Mai 2013)

Moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. Mai 2013)

Sehr schön 2-rädrig nach EB gelangt 

Deutlich kühler als gestern, aber dennoch sehr angenehm


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. Mai 2013)

Regen ist wie erwartet durch, sollte also heute Abend eigentlich eine schöne sonnige 2-rädrige Heimfahrt geben


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. Mai 2013)

... und es war eine sehr schöne 2-rädrige Heimfahrt via Datscha bei herrlicher Abendsonne


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (8. Mai 2013)

moin. selten so bescheiden gepennt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. Mai 2013)

Morgäähn 

Einigermaßen ausgepennt 

2-rädriger EB-Endspurt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. Mai 2013)

Sehr schön 2-rädrig direkt nach EB gelangt 

... noch 4x 2-Rad fbh-EB


----------



## ratte (8. Mai 2013)

So, und nun auch mal ich.
Wochenendeeeee... und was für ein langes.


----------



## wissefux (8. Mai 2013)

dann bin ich wohl mal wieder der einzige depp, der am freitag noch mal ran muss


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. Mai 2013)

Anscheinend.

Gut 2-rädrig heimgekommen 

... diesmal noch über einen zusätzlichen Umweg in Steinbach, um zwei Ersatzstücke Travertinsockel beim Steinmetz abzuholen, die ich dann noch in der Datscha montiert habe.

Sach mal Fux kennst Du beruflich jemanden bei Mainova und/oder Syna?


----------



## wissefux (8. Mai 2013)

jaein. mache grad ne weiterbildung und da sind welche sowohl von mainova als auch syna dabei. die sehe ich aber erst wieder am 05.07. zur schulung ...


----------



## wissefux (9. Mai 2013)

moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. Mai 2013)

moin moin


----------



## ratte (9. Mai 2013)

Einmal großer und kleiner Feldi, einmal Altkönig, die Bevölkerungsdichte auf den Wegen war überschaubar und bis auf drei Tropfen hat das Wetter auch mitgespielt.
So muss das sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (10. Mai 2013)

moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. Mai 2013)

moin moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. Mai 2013)

Ufff gestern und heute war wirklich zwei verdammt anstrengende Tage und morgen wird auch wieder ein solcher  

... Endspurt vor dem Umzug in die neue Datscha in knapp zwei Wochen


----------



## ratte (10. Mai 2013)

Mit anstrengend geb ich Dir recht. Heute war der Feldberg mindestens gefühlte 100 Höhenmeter höher als gestern. 
Das war's aber nun erstmal wieder mit dem MTB, nächste Woche sind ausgiebige unfreiwillige Nasenspülungen in der Nordsee angesagt.  Die Windvorhersagen sind zumindest bis auf einen Tag vielversprechend.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. Mai 2013)

Bei uns wird die MTB-Saison wohl erst in vier Wochen beginnen, wenn der größte Umzugstrubel vorbei ist .

GN8


----------



## wissefux (11. Mai 2013)

moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. Mai 2013)

Tach auch


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Mai 2013)

wahltho schrieb:


> Tach auch



Dito


----------



## wissefux (12. Mai 2013)

tagchen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Mai 2013)

So: Vom Werkeln in der neuen Datscha zurück. Sind aber nur noch Feinheiten, etc.

Nachher ist dann noch MTK-affee.


----------



## wissefux (12. Mai 2013)

gn8


----------



## wissefux (13. Mai 2013)

moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Mai 2013)

moin moin

Die letzte Woche fbh-EB hat begonnen


----------



## wissefux (13. Mai 2013)




----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Mai 2013)

Ich ziehe ja nicht weit weg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (14. Mai 2013)

moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. Mai 2013)

moin moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. Mai 2013)

Sehr schön 2-rädrig via neue Datscha nach EB gelangt


----------



## wissefux (15. Mai 2013)

moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. Mai 2013)

Morgäähn


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. Mai 2013)

Interessante und zugleich -ende Webpage, die mich aber in meiner damaligen Entscheidung bestärkt, mir keinen Exoten als 4-rädriges Spassgefährt zu kaufen


----------



## wondermike (15. Mai 2013)

Mein urgermanisches "Spaßgefährt" macht mir zur Zeit auch wenig Spaß. Die Mistkarre ist schon wieder in der Werkstatt.


----------



## wissefux (16. Mai 2013)

moin


----------



## mzaskar (16. Mai 2013)

Tach 







Leider kaputt 






Im Tessin ist es schön 






Neuer Schmöcker


----------



## wissefux (16. Mai 2013)

... na wenn du auch mit dem messer der maschine zu leibe rückst 

wer braucht schon solche maschinen  kaffee sucks 
duck und wech ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (16. Mai 2013)

Was falle S60 Siemens ein, nach 6 Jahren gehen kaputt. Musse Messer nehme und beende schnell


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. Mai 2013)

Koffein ist eine absolut goile Droge 


Sehr schön und wohl zum letzten Male 2-rädrig von fbh nach EB gelangt 

Zwischendurch noch eine Stunde in der neuen Datscha geschafft 

Endspurt ins w/e und in die Relocation Vacations


----------



## wissefux (16. Mai 2013)

war ja klar, dass es heute schifft, wenn ich mal wieder 2 rad fahre


----------



## wissefux (16. Mai 2013)

sehen wir es mal positiv: zeit, meine wasserdichten socken zu testen


----------



## ratte (16. Mai 2013)

Viele Grüße aus Port Zélande. 
Wir machen heute das Gleiche wie der Wind: Pause. 
Morgen geht es nochmal aufs Wasser und dann auch schon wieder langsam Richtung Heimat.


----------



## mzaskar (16. Mai 2013)

Have fun auf eueren kleinen Brettchen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. Mai 2013)

Der Regen ist erstmal durch


----------



## wissefux (16. Mai 2013)

wissefux schrieb:


> war ja klar, dass es heute schifft, wenn ich mal wieder 2 rad fahre



so ein dreck. für den schönsten starkregen gerüstet ging es mit sonnenschein und tropfenfrei nach hause ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. Mai 2013)

Für die paar Kilometer Regenklamotten, vor allen Dingen auf dem Nachhauseweg 

Wasserdichte Socken sind mit die unnützeste Erfindung überhaupt. Die hatte ich mir Ende der 90er-Jahre auch mal gekauft aber nach einmaligem Gebrauch sofort wegen unnütz wieder ausgemustert: Schuhe klitschnass und Füsse auch nicht wirklich trocken.

Das einzig Wahre sind (Gore-)Regengamaschen. Da bleiben Füsse und Schuhe trocken 

Die lohnen sich aber auch erst ab einer gewissen Wegstrecke, denn Regenklamotten werden von den meisten Leuten eh hoffnungslos überbewertet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. Mai 2013)

Sehr schön 2-rädrig heimgekommen 

Zum letzten Mal nach über 20 Jahren den Kelkheimer Berg mit dem 2-Rad hoch


----------



## wissefux (16. Mai 2013)

und heute endlich mal geblitzt worden ?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. Mai 2013)

Ne - M.E. ist der Blitzer nach dem Umbau der Fischbacherstrasse im letzten Jahr überhaupt nicht mehr aktiv, denn es sind keine Kontaktschleifen mehr im Boden.


----------



## mzaskar (16. Mai 2013)

Hey Thomas
wünsche dir, Almut und Frederick alles alles alles Gute, Gesundheit, Glück, Frieden und Freude in der neuen Datscha


----------



## wissefux (17. Mai 2013)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ne - M.E. ist der Blitzer nach dem Umbau der Fischbacherstrasse im letzten Jahr überhaupt nicht mehr aktiv, denn es sind keine Kontaktschleifen mehr im Boden.



hmm, interessant ... aber testen will ich es dann lieber doch nicht 

moin. endspurt.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. Mai 2013)

Moin 



mzaskar schrieb:


> Hey Thomas
> wünsche dir, Almut und Frederick alles alles alles Gute, Gesundheit, Glück, Frieden und Freude in der neuen Datscha



Merci 

Der Move ist aber erst am kommenden Do.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. Mai 2013)

wissefux schrieb:


> hmm, interessant ... aber testen will ich es dann lieber doch nicht



Das würde ich auch nicht testen, da ich mich grundsätzlich an Geschwindigkeitsbeschränkungen halte... 30 Jahre den Führerschein und noch nie ein Punkt in Flensburg 

Das Ding ist derzeit aber auch definitiv nicht in Betrieb, das keine Kontaktschleifen - Das braucht man also so oder so nicht testen


----------



## wissefux (17. Mai 2013)

wenn man jetzt aber wieder kontaktschleifen einbauen sollte, wäre das ja ein schöner schildbürgerstreich


----------



## wissefux (18. Mai 2013)

moin.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. Mai 2013)

Tach auch 

Ich bin pro Blitzer und Geschwindigkeitskontrollen, also sollten sie die Dinger ruhig wieder anschliessen


----------



## wissefux (18. Mai 2013)

wenn ich weiss, wann und wo die dinger stehen, bin ich auch dafür 
und natürlich nur da, wo es wirklich sinnvoll ist und nicht da, wo abgezockt wird !

aber warum bastelt man ein dreiviertel jahr an einer aufgerissenen straße rum, um dann die kontaktschleifen zu vergessen  kann ich mir nur schwer vorstellen. ich denke eher, daß die schon drin sind und einfach schön flächig zugeteert wurden. saubere optik bei voller funktion 

alle anderen kontaktschleifen wurden ja in der regel nachträglich eingebaut so das es logisch ist, die "schnittwunde" im asphalt dann auch zu sehen ...

bei ampeln ist das auch ganz sinnvoll, da kann man dann den depp, der nicht bis da drauf fährt (und davon gibts leider einige ) schön drauf hinweisen, ob er an seiner aktuellen position bleiben und übernachten möchte oder doch lieber einen meter weiterrollt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. Mai 2013)

Ich glaube eher, dass man ob der neuen "verkehrsberuhigten" Strassenführung der der Fischbacherstrasse der Meinung ist, dass man den Blitzer nicht mehr braucht  

Warum soll man denn nur da blitzen, wo es allen bekannt ist 

Wenn man sich an die Geschwindigkeitsbeschränkungen hält, gibt es auch keine "bösen Überraschungen"


----------



## wissefux (18. Mai 2013)

blitzen in spielstrassen mit schrittgeschwindigkeit ist abzocke. denn die ist ja selbst mit standgas schon überschritten 
und viele tempolimits machen nur zu bestimmten zeiten sinn, in kelkeim ganz gut gelöst, fehlt nur noch die einbeziehung der ferienzeiten


----------



## wissefux (18. Mai 2013)

über 20 jahre mit auto unterwegs und auch noch keinen punkt 
wohl aber schon geblitzt worden, einmal fürs überfahren eines stoppschildes an einer gut einsehbaren stelle. deshalb steht da heute auch nur noch vorfahrt gewähren -> ergo abzocke gewesen


----------



## mzaskar (18. Mai 2013)

Das heutige Tagesziel der grosse Mythen





Die Mythen genannt  von links nach rechts: Hagenspitz, kleiner Mythen, grosser Mythen

und hier aus der Nähe 





Bin dann mal weg


----------



## wissefux (18. Mai 2013)

viel spass


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (18. Mai 2013)

mal was gaaanz anderes :

hab grad an meinem straßenkreuzer ne abgerissene speiche am hinterrad entdeckt. der nippel ist offenbar in die felge reingefallen und sorgt dort für lästige nebengeräusche ...

speichenreparatur überschreitet die kompetenz meiner beiden linken hände. wollte das radl eh mal zum lagercheck etc. im sommer(urlaub) abgeben. kann ich solange mit der kaputten speiche rumfahren oder sollte ich lieber gleich reparieren lassen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. Mai 2013)

Lieber gleich reparieren, da sonst das Laufrad aus den Fugen geraten kann, wodurch dann nach und nach immer mehr Speichen reissen würden.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. Mai 2013)

Apropos Spielstrasse: Ich wohne auch bald in einer Spielstrasse


----------



## wissefux (18. Mai 2013)

also mit dem rad schaff ich schritttempo nur ab 15 % steigung


----------



## mzaskar (18. Mai 2013)

Schöner Berg, schöne Aussichten


----------



## mzaskar (18. Mai 2013)

Die Schweiz ist im WM Finale


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. Mai 2013)

Na dann mal gute Nacht


----------



## wissefux (19. Mai 2013)

moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. Mai 2013)

moin moin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopi (19. Mai 2013)

Moin Kinners 
was war das für eine geile Woche  wir hätten uns ja nie träumen lassen mal in einem Center Parc zu landen, aber wir waren echt begeistert. Viel besser als das letzte mal mit dem Wowa, ok abgesehen davon, dass wir ohne Wowa den Kombi bis unter das Dach voll mit Ausrüstung hatten, war es deutlich entspannter. 
5 Tage am Damm und 4 Tage bestes Kitewetter (Regen ist einem bei dem Sport egal) Hauptsache Wind


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. Mai 2013)

Wo wart Ihr denn genau?


----------



## Hopi (19. Mai 2013)

wahltho schrieb:


> Wo wart Ihr denn genau?



Brouwersdam in Zeeland, sehr schöne Ecke, endlose Strände und der Park ist keinen Kilometer vom Kite Strand weg.


----------



## wissefux (19. Mai 2013)

spritze nie dein rad mit hochdruckreiniger und hohem druck ab, sonst könnte der schriftzug schaden nehmen


----------



## ratte (19. Mai 2013)

Och nee, Fux. 
Bei uns ist der Dreck noch dran und bleibt da erst einmal, bis es sich lohnt. 

Dafür sind eben kurz die Zucchini- und Kürbisspflanzen im Beet gelandet, jetzt darf der ohnehin angekündigte Regen gerne kommen.


----------



## wissefux (19. Mai 2013)

tja, erst wollte ich den schlauch nehmen und dann fiel mir ein, dass ich für meinen kärcher die neue variodüse mal testen wollte. da der dreck mit wenig power aber nicht weg ging (gefühlt sogar weniger als mit schlauch), hab ich die düse mal kurz aufgedreht .... dreck ging weg, aber auch ein teil vom "n". ich schaffs halt immer wieder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. Mai 2013)

Die Decals kann man erneuern.


----------



## ratte (19. Mai 2013)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Die Schweiz ist im WM Finale


Und haben soeben sogar gut los gelegt. 

EDIT: Aber die Führung war ihnen nicht lange gegönnt...


----------



## wissefux (19. Mai 2013)

wahltho schrieb:


> Die Decals kann man erneuern.



yep, hab sogar mal den kompletten rahmen neu gepulvert bekommen. war sich garantiefall ...

ich könnte jetzt auch die neue kultmarke "icolai" ins leben rufen und beidseitig die n's abkärchern


----------



## wissefux (19. Mai 2013)

und derzeit liegen die eidgenossen gar zurück ...

wusste ja gar nicht, dass man in den bergen auch eishockey spielt ....

edit : just in time 1:3


----------



## Crazy-Racer (19. Mai 2013)

Servus alle zusammen!



mzaskar schrieb:


> Schöner Berg, schöne Aussichten





ich hoffe mit Bike?  

Btw.: wir sind auch mal wieder da 











Gute Nacht! Und noch schönes Pfings-WE


----------



## wissefux (20. Mai 2013)

moin.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. Mai 2013)

moin moin


----------



## wissefux (20. Mai 2013)

welcome back dem jungvolk


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. Mai 2013)

wissefux schrieb:


> welcome back dem jungvolk



 Dito

Schön mal wieder was von Euch zu lesen


----------



## wissefux (21. Mai 2013)

moin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (21. Mai 2013)

Moin  gestern war es leider nicht mehr so schön 

http://adventures.garmin.com/en-US/by/mzaskar64/wagitaler-see/#pois/dsc-0099


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. Mai 2013)

moin moin 

X-2 bis zum U-Day


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. Mai 2013)

Weiterhin alles im Plan 

GN8


----------



## wissefux (22. Mai 2013)

moin. am letzten fb-tag 

ist mein ac2 auch schon gut verpackt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. Mai 2013)

Das müsste sogar schon wieder ausgepackt sein 

moin.


----------



## mzaskar (22. Mai 2013)

Ok, ich pack die Ski aus. Saas Fee meldet am Berg 180 cm bis 200 cm ....... Jetzt kommt's ...... NEUSCHNEE


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. Mai 2013)

Die letzte Nacht des Fürsten in seiner alten Residenz in fbh ist angebrochen ...


----------



## wissefux (22. Mai 2013)

na denn mal gn8


----------



## wissefux (23. Mai 2013)

moin.

bye bye fbh  welcome sbh


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. Mai 2013)

Moin, moin 

Es moved gewaltig


----------



## wissefux (23. Mai 2013)

und ist der move schon finished


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. Mai 2013)

Der grösste Teil ist rübergeräumt 

... morgen noch der Rest und meine beiden Tresore 

Wahl-Umzüge kann ich jedenfalls wärmstens empfehlen


----------



## ratte (23. Mai 2013)

Guten Abend die Herren 

Hat hier zufällig jemand einen ausgedienten (Vogel-/Kleintier-)Käfig, den er uns mal eine Weile zur Verfügung stellen kann?


----------



## wondermike (23. Mai 2013)

wahltho schrieb:


> Wahl-Umzüge kann ich jedenfalls wärmstens empfehlen



Leider zu spät. Wir sind ja schon im Februar umgezogen.


----------



## wondermike (23. Mai 2013)

ratte schrieb:


> Guten Abend die Herren
> 
> Hat hier zufällig jemand einen ausgedienten (Vogel-/Kleintier-)Käfig, den er uns mal eine Weile zur Verfügung stellen kann?



Wieder eine Maus im Badezimmer?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ratte (23. Mai 2013)

Ne, wir haben 'nen Vogel. 

Wir sind seit gestern Eltern, weil da so ein kleines Federknäuel meinte, aus etwa 6 Metern runter springen zu müssen.
Noch hat er ein beheitztes Wasserbett, aber, sollte er überleben, brauchen wir bald was mit Wänden.


----------



## wissefux (23. Mai 2013)

yep. hab ich ! wann und wo übergabe ?


----------



## wissefux (23. Mai 2013)

kann den kleinen käfig mit in den iph bringen ...


----------



## wissefux (24. Mai 2013)

moin. wie war die erste nacht im neuen domizil ?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. Mai 2013)

moin 

Noch recht unruhig ob der Katzen in Ihrer neuen Behausung


----------



## wissefux (24. Mai 2013)

ach, das gibt sich bald 

2 meiner tiger kannten aus der alten wohnung keine treppen und haben wochen gebraucht, bis sie die treppe alleine hoch sind


----------



## mzaskar (24. Mai 2013)

Und schon fertig mit Umzug


----------



## ratte (24. Mai 2013)

wissefux schrieb:


> yep. hab ich ! wann und wo übergabe ?


Danke. 
Ist bereits entstaubt und kann dann in Kürze bezogen werden.


----------



## wissefux (24. Mai 2013)

bin ja froh, dass ich auch mal helfen kann ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. Mai 2013)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Und schon fertig mit Umzug



 Das Gröbste liegt wohl hinter uns


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (24. Mai 2013)

dippdopp


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. Mai 2013)

Aber dodal dippdopp 

GN8


----------



## wissefux (25. Mai 2013)

moin


----------



## ratte (25. Mai 2013)

Kurz vor sechs: Tschirp. Tschirp.
Okay, auch die dritte Nacht überlebt. 

Solange er nur im Nest hockt, bleibt wohl der Wäschekorb sein Domizil. Da kommt man schneller ran. Wenn er dann selbst frisst, geht's erst in den Käfig.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. Mai 2013)

moin


----------



## wissefux (25. Mai 2013)

da habt ihr aber nen langschläfervogel. es wird ja schon viel früher draussen hell


----------



## ratte (25. Mai 2013)

Der Trick heißt Jalusien. 
Gerade eben hatten wir noch einen Fluganfänger im Garten. Da hoffen, wir mal dass der schneller fliegen lernt als die Katzen ihn holen können.


----------



## wissefux (26. Mai 2013)

moin.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. Mai 2013)

Tach auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ratte (26. Mai 2013)

Tschirp, tschirp, tschirp. 

Boah, wer hat den das Wetter bestellt.
Nächste Woche ist meteorologischer Sommeranfang....


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. Mai 2013)

Bei uns ist direkt an der Terrasse in einem Busch ein Vogelnest mit Jungen ...

 ... zum Glück lassen wir unsere beiden vierbeinigen Racker noch nicht in den Garten


----------



## Hopi (26. Mai 2013)

wissefux schrieb:


> da habt ihr aber nen langschläfervogel. es wird ja schon viel früher draussen hell



Heute haben wir ihn bis kurz nach 6:00 still gehabt  zum Glück schläft er durch. Jetzt liegt er erstmal im Fresskoma  also für die nächsten 30-40 Minuten


----------



## mzaskar (27. Mai 2013)

AmPoPo Wettet







Zum beruhigen, da Wasser hat gerade mal 15 Grad und Abends braucht es Pulli und lange Hosen


----------



## mzaskar (27. Mai 2013)

Hopi schrieb:


> Heute haben wir ihn bis kurz nach 6:00 still gehabt  zum Glück schläft er durch. Jetzt liegt er erstmal im Fresskoma  also für die nächsten 30-40 Minuten



Ol, erst keine Kinder und jetzt doch :confuseg:


----------



## wissefux (27. Mai 2013)

moin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. Mai 2013)

moin, moin


----------



## Hopi (27. Mai 2013)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Ol, erst keine Kinder und jetzt doch :confuseg:



der kleine vereinnahmt uns ja nur für einen überschaubaren Zeitraum


----------



## wissefux (27. Mai 2013)

Hopi schrieb:


> der kleine vereinnahmt uns ja nur für einen überschaubaren Zeitraum



der zeitraum ist immer überschaubar in unserem erdendasein


----------



## Hopi (27. Mai 2013)

wissefux schrieb:


> der zeitraum ist immer überschaubar in unserem erdendasein



unserer ist aber überschaubarer als andere  ich denke mal diese Woche kommt er in den Käfig (wollte noch warten bis er mehr Federn hat. Und dann beginnen wir mit dem gewöhnen an die Umwelt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. Mai 2013)

@mzaskar: Viel Spass in SF 

... und nicht ins MM strullern


----------



## mzaskar (27. Mai 2013)

wahltho schrieb:


> @mzaskar: Viel Spass in SF
> 
> ... und nicht ins MM strullern



Danke  bei 15 Grad, ist nicht viel mitbstrullern ð


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. Mai 2013)

Stimmt, da braucht man sich keinen Knoten mehr rein zu machen  

So: DSL funktioniert auch wieder, Ummeldung und die wichtigsten Adressänderungsbekanntgaben wären auch erledigt


----------



## ratte (27. Mai 2013)

Und wie nächtigt es sich in den neuen Gemächern?
Ich bin mal gespannt, wie der Umzug bei uns in der Firma klappt. Für die ganzen Laboratorien wird die angesetzte Zeit inkl. Demontage, Packen und Montage echt knackig.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. Mai 2013)

ratte schrieb:


> Und wie nächtigt es sich in den neuen Gemächern?



Sehr gut 

Die göttliche Ruhe ob der direkten Waldrandlage ist geradezu etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig


----------



## wondermike (27. Mai 2013)

wissefux schrieb:


> der zeitraum ist immer überschaubar in unserem erdendasein



Boah, was sind wir heute wieder fisolofisch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wondermike (27. Mai 2013)

wahltho schrieb:


> Sehr gut
> 
> Die göttliche Ruhe ob der direkten Waldrandlage ist geradezu etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig



Wir kommen dann mal vorbei und bringen ein Ständchen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. Mai 2013)

Du weisst ja gar nicht wo


----------



## wissefux (28. Mai 2013)

moin. sorry für die verspätung heute 




wahltho schrieb:


> Sehr gut
> 
> Die göttliche Ruhe ob der direkten Waldrandlage ist geradezu etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig



daran gewöhnst du dich ganz schnell 



wondermike schrieb:


> Boah, was sind wir heute wieder fisolofisch.



immer doch 



wahltho schrieb:


> Du weisst ja gar nicht wo



wir finden dich schon


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. Mai 2013)

Tach auch 

... na dann sucht mal schön


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. Mai 2013)

Morgen wird es mit dem Teufel zugehen 

... denn das 5.1 System für den Sportraum wird geliefert und installiert werden


----------



## Taunide (28. Mai 2013)

Suche Rat mit Apple Produkten.
Möchte mir ein Laptop zulegen und stehe nun vor der Frage, Air oder Pro.
Genutzt wird er wohl meist zu Hause, also ist Gewicht nicht Priorität Nummer 1.

Bildschirmgrösse, 13 oder 15? Reicht einem auf Dauer dr 13er ?
Retina ein muss oder egal?

Und zuletzt woher möglichst günstig beziehen?


----------



## wissefux (28. Mai 2013)

also ich hab ein pro in 13" . reicht mir völlig aus. für bilder oder youtube gucken wird auf 46" tv via apple tv gestreamt ....
hab lediglich damals ne grössere platte mit 500gb rein gemacht. das dürfte aber aktuell standard sein ...
günstiger bekommst du das eigentlich nur über studenten- lehrer rabatt oder auslaufmodelle ... ansonsten vielleicht bei gravis mit irgendwelchen software add ons ...


----------



## EA-Tec (28. Mai 2013)

Apple und Guenstig schliesst sich fast aus - Studentenrabatt duerfte die leichteste Moeglichkeit sein, an einen Preisnachlass zu kommen.

Wenn es ein Desktop-Ersatz sein soll, lieber 15" - wenn du einen ext. Monitor oder anderen PC zur Verfuegung hast, lieber das Air. 

Gute Nacht.


----------



## wissefux (29. Mai 2013)

moin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. Mai 2013)

moin moin

Aus eigener praktischer Erfahrung:

Die 15 Zoll Macbook Pros sind als Laptops eigentlich zu gross. Das 13 Zoll Air ist für mich optimal, mit dem 11 Zoll Air komme ich aber auch sehr gut klar und möchte es gerade für unterwegs nicht missen.

Wenn Du keinen (Gigabit-)LAN-Anschluss brauchst und auch kein integriertes DVD-Laufwerk, dann würde ich den Air-Modellen eindeutig den Vorzug geben. Die sind deutlich handlicher und durch die extrem flache Bauweise auch noch stylisher.


----------



## Taunide (29. Mai 2013)

Danke schon mal, ich schau mich noch ein wenig um.


----------



## wissefux (30. Mai 2013)

moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. Mai 2013)

Tach auch


----------



## wissefux (31. Mai 2013)

moin.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (31. Mai 2013)

Tach auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (31. Mai 2013)

wissefux schrieb:


> moin





wahltho schrieb:


> Tach auch





wissefux schrieb:


> moin.





wahltho schrieb:


> Tach auch



... und täglich grüßt das murmeltier


----------



## Deleted 68955 (31. Mai 2013)

Schöne Reihe


----------



## Deleted 68955 (31. Mai 2013)

Das Teufel 5.1 Set ist im Sportkeller installiert und funzt :cool<.


----------



## Xah88 (31. Mai 2013)

wahltho schrieb:


> Das Teufel 5.1 Set ist im Sportkeller installiert und funzt :cool<.



Goil 




Übrigens hatte ich Glück und konnte einen neuen Taunus-Biker(in) gewinnen ...meine Freundin hat sich ein Rocky gekauft und defintiv Blut geleckt ...der Taunus ist aber auch einfach wunderschön 


Schickes & Regenfreies We euch,

Alex


----------



## Taunide (31. Mai 2013)

Tolles Video, für die trails bräuchte ich mal nen Guide


----------



## wissefux (1. Juni 2013)

moin. schönes video


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. Juni 2013)

moin. sehr schönes video


----------



## wissefux (1. Juni 2013)

Taunide schrieb:


> Tolles Video ...





wissefux schrieb:


> moin. schönes video





wahltho schrieb:


> moin. sehr schönes video



sehr schöne serie


----------



## Xah88 (1. Juni 2013)

wissefux schrieb:


> sehr schöne serie



Hääättrick  ...Danke euch !


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. Juni 2013)

Guten Morgen Ihr Lieben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ratte (2. Juni 2013)

Guten Morgen.

Heute sogar fast ausgeschlafen.


----------



## Taunide (2. Juni 2013)

Morgen, und blauer Himmel. Mal was anderes


----------



## wissefux (2. Juni 2013)

moin moin


----------



## chriwol7 (2. Juni 2013)

Moin moin allerseits! Täusch ich mich, oder... ist da draussen Sonne?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. Juni 2013)

In der Tat Sonne da draussen ist


----------



## wondermike (2. Juni 2013)

Die Sonne existiert wirklich noch und wir sind noch nicht weggespült worden. Ist doch immerhin schon mal was.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. Juni 2013)

Mein Filius hat gerade Besuch von Freunden bekommen, die sind standesgemäß mit einem Panamera S angereist


----------



## wondermike (2. Juni 2013)

wahltho schrieb:


> Mein Filius hat gerade Besuch von Freunden bekommen, die sind standesgemäß mit einem Panamera S angereist



In was für zweifelhafter Gesellschaft treibt der sich denn rum? Drogenhändler? Bankster?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. Juni 2013)

Einfach nur Jugend aus dem Vortaunusspeckgürtel 

... Mein Filius ist da mit seinem Polo echt untermotorisiert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wondermike (2. Juni 2013)

Wir sind im Moment gar nicht motorisiert. Das wird sich aber hoffentlich diese Woche ändern.


----------



## wissefux (2. Juni 2013)

dürfte wohl eher die familienkutsche sein ... die jugend würde doch sicher einen 911er präferieren ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. Juni 2013)

Auto von Papa halt 

GN8


----------



## wissefux (3. Juni 2013)

moin. na da könnte doch dein filius dann auch mithalten  aber rückt papa die schlüssel für das streitross raus ?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. Juni 2013)

moin 

Bist Du bekloppt?   

Schöne neue Welt: Bis Acht Uhr gepennt und um Halb Neun werde ich auf meinem Hochsitz in EB sitzen


----------



## wissefux (3. Juni 2013)

wahltho schrieb:


> Bist Du bekloppt?



hab ich mir irgendwie gedacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. Juni 2013)

Sehr schön 2-rädrig nach EB gelangt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. Juni 2013)

wahltho schrieb:


> Bist Du bekloppt?





wissefux schrieb:


> hab ich mir irgendwie gedacht



Obwohl: In dem Alter habe ich auch Papas Porsche getreten  

... das gab es aber auch den ganzen Versicherungs-Schnickschnack mit Fahrer unter 23 Jahre noch nicht


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. Juni 2013)

Gut und sehr schnell 2-rädrig nach Hause gelangt 

GN8


----------



## wissefux (4. Juni 2013)

moin


----------



## wissefux (4. Juni 2013)

sehr schön endlich mal wieder 2 rädrig in den iph gelangt ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. Juni 2013)

Moin 

Ausgepennt ....


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. Juni 2013)

Nach langer Zeit heisst es mal wieder:


**** Bäuerchen !!! ****

Spargel mit Kartoffeln, Sauce Hollandaise & Räucherlachs 

Was ist denn eigentlich mit dem Ritter Mzaskar? 

Ich hoffe, der ist nicht im MM abgesoffen


----------



## mzaskar (4. Juni 2013)

13 Grad, da gehe ich doch nicht im MM baden


----------



## mzaskar (4. Juni 2013)




----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. Juni 2013)

Bist Du noch in LeLa oder schon wieder in CH?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (4. Juni 2013)

Leider schon wieder zurück auf Arbeit


----------



## mzaskar (4. Juni 2013)

Femme morte war hart


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. Juni 2013)

Du meinst das Vallon de La Femme Morte


----------



## mzaskar (4. Juni 2013)

Yepp, ausgewaschen und zugewuchert ð


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. Juni 2013)

Mai ist halt früh in der Saison, da sind da noch nicht viele Wanderer durch.

Da war es doch auch immer so heiss, weil der kühlende Seewind fehlte, oder?


----------



## Hopi (4. Juni 2013)

mzaskar schrieb:


> 13 Grad, da gehe ich doch nicht im MM baden



zieh dir einen Neo an  dann ist es halb so schlimm. Ich will auch ans Meer


----------



## Taunide (4. Juni 2013)

Antibiotika und radeln, gute Idee oder lieber lassen?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. Juni 2013)

Da Du die Antibiotika ja wohl nicht ohne Grund nimmst, würde ich Ausdauersport lieber unterlassen.


----------



## Hopi (4. Juni 2013)

wahltho schrieb:


> Da Du die Antibiotika ja wohl nicht ohne Grund nimmst, würde ich Ausdauersport lieber unterlassen.



So ist es.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (4. Juni 2013)

ich geh immer ohne med. hilfsmittel radeln, oder lass es eben bleiben ...


----------



## Taunide (4. Juni 2013)

Halsentzündung, und das bei diesem Wetter


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. Juni 2013)

Schade 

Aber dann definitiv keinen Ausdauersport.

Gute Besserung


----------



## wondermike (4. Juni 2013)

Taunide schrieb:


> Halsentzündung, und das bei diesem Wetter



Besser als Herzmuskelentzündung oder sowas.


----------



## Taunide (4. Juni 2013)

Ja es könnte natürlich schlimmer sein. Halte mich auch zurück, sowas kann aufs Herz schlagen, falls man es verschleppt.


----------



## wissefux (5. Juni 2013)

moin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Juni 2013)

moin. moin.



Taunide schrieb:


> ... sowas kann aufs Herz schlagen, falls man es verschleppt.



Ebend


----------



## Taunide (5. Juni 2013)

Morgen


----------



## mzaskar (5. Juni 2013)

Moin moin  

Ja das ist einer der Wege im Hinterland. Zum Biken waren die Temperaturen aber super ideal. Leider sind einige heftige Niederschläge in den letzten Monaten nicht spirlos an den Wegen vorbei gegangen. 
Ich habe mir wandertechnisch noch einige Sache im Hinterland angeschaut. Da waren noch einige interessanten Routen dabei. Wobei die Franzosen manchmal eine interessante Wegeführung haben. Einen Trail würde ich nicht empfehlen bergauf zu fahren (wüsste Schlepperei bergauf). In der anderen Richtung sah er nach viel Spass aus, vorausgesetzt, Federweg und Schützer (wegen den Dornen) sind vorhanden .


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Juni 2013)

Ich erinnere mich sehr gut an den goilen Trail runter in das Vallon de la Femme Morte.

Trails sind in SF eben immer etwas besonderes. Wir hatten da im Massif des Maures ja so Einiges gemeinsam ausprobiert.

Bodenerosion durch starke Regenfälle ist in SF generell ein Thema. Das haben wir ja auch im Luberon festgestellt.


----------



## wissefux (6. Juni 2013)

tach


----------



## Taunide (6. Juni 2013)

Moje


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. Juni 2013)

Guten Morgen 

Endspurt ins w/e ...


----------



## mzaskar (6. Juni 2013)

Dito


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. Juni 2013)

@mzaskar: Jetzt könntest Du eigentlich mal in der neuen Datscha vorbeikommen, um Dein Würstchen zu grillen


----------



## mzaskar (6. Juni 2013)

Habe auch etwas auf dem Grill ð oder sollte ich sagen, ich mache gerade ein HÃ¼hnchen klar ð


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. Juni 2013)

w/e


----------



## wondermike (6. Juni 2013)

wahltho schrieb:


> w/e



Und unsereiner, der wirklich hart arbeitet, muss auch morgen wieder knechten.


----------



## wissefux (6. Juni 2013)

wondermike schrieb:


> Und unsereiner, der wirklich hart arbeitet, muss auch morgen wieder knechten.



ich bin da ganz bei dir und knechte mich mit ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. Juni 2013)

Dem WM ist während seiner Absenz wahrscheinlich entgangen, dass der Fürst inzwischen die Altersteilzeit eingeläutet hat


----------



## wissefux (7. Juni 2013)

moin. endspurt.


----------



## wissefux (7. Juni 2013)

tgif und eine quizfrage zum wochenende :

nachdem an meinem source 11 das hinterrad repariert wurde (neue speiche und zentriert), hab ich selbst es wieder eingebaut (wahrscheinlich liegt schon hier der fehler ).

seitdem quietscht es wie sau beim bremsen, allerdings immer erst kurz vor stillstand des rades. abbremsen in voller fahrt nicht zum stillstand geht geräuschlos 
... und die schaltung läuft nicht mehr einwandfrei. der laut anzeige höchste gang ist plötzlich leichter als der gang davor  und es kommt öfter zu so ner art ghostshifting beim treten in den höheren gängen 

jemand ne idee


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. Juni 2013)

moin 

Ferndiagnose ist schwierig. Komm' dich mal vorbei


----------



## wissefux (7. Juni 2013)

die neue datscha wäre sicher schon ne reise wert 

werde erst mal das rad ausbauen und wieder einbauen. vielleicht nur ne milimeter sache. ansonsten muß ich mal gucken, wie es zeitlich hinhauen könnte ...


----------



## Alberto68 (7. Juni 2013)

wahltho schrieb:


> Dem WM ist während seiner Absenz wahrscheinlich entgangen, dass der Fürst inzwischen die Altersteilzeit eingeläutet hat



Tach mal wieder....

 @wahltho.... Alterteilzeit  unglaublich bekommt man das früher wenn mal mit dem Rad zur Arbeit fährt ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (7. Juni 2013)

Heute fröhne ich dem plank grilling


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. Juni 2013)

Ich habe gerade dem freitäglichen Sport mit Ausbilderin A. gefrönt


----------



## wondermike (7. Juni 2013)

wahltho schrieb:


> Dem WM ist während seiner Absenz wahrscheinlich entgangen, dass der Fürst inzwischen die Altersteilzeit eingeläutet hat



Zum Geburtstag gibt's dann eine Großpackung Kukident.


----------



## wondermike (7. Juni 2013)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich habe gerade dem freitäglichen Sport mit Ausbilderin A. gefrönt



Aber pass auf. Als Teilzeitrentner muss man sich schonen.


----------



## wissefux (8. Juni 2013)

moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. Juni 2013)

moin moin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (9. Juni 2013)

moin moin moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. Juni 2013)

moin moin moin moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. Juni 2013)

Hier rumpelt's und regnet es gerade und es hat deutlich abgekühlt.

"The last Stand" ist übrigens ganz unterhaltsam


----------



## Taunide (9. Juni 2013)

Sehr sehr nass gerade


----------



## ratte (9. Juni 2013)

Puh, bei dem Wetter jagt man ja keinen Spatzen vor die Tür.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. Juni 2013)

Das Schlimmste scheint vorbei zu sein


----------



## ratte (9. Juni 2013)

Der Spatz wurde auch schon vor die Tür gejagt, ist aber freiwillig wieder rein. 

Hostile Takeover:


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. Juni 2013)

Lieber die Finger im Nest, als die Hand am Spatz  - Oder wie war das noch mal?


----------



## wissefux (9. Juni 2013)

so, hinterrad ausgebaut, schaltung ausgehängt und wieder retour. somit funktioniert die schaltung immerhin wieder. muss sich aber noch final im race gegen diverse e-bikes beweisen ...

bleibt die immer noch quietschende scheibenbremse. anfangs war nix, dann fing die vordere an mit quietschen. und jetzt beide. nerv


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. Juni 2013)

Ich habe meine Alltagsschlampe, das Delite Grey, mal wieder mit festmontierten Schutzblechen versehen.

Vorne war hierzu eine radikale Maßnahme notwendig: Ich musste in die Brücke der DT Swiss Carbongabel ein 6mm Loch bohren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (10. Juni 2013)

moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. Juni 2013)

moin moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. Juni 2013)

Sehr schön 2-rädrig nach EB gelangt 

Kein Umziehen mehr, keine Satteltasche mehr, kein Rucksack mehr


----------



## Crazy-Racer (10. Juni 2013)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich
> 
> 
> 
> ...



selbstverständlich hast du da ja sicher vorher mal mit DT darüber gesprochen?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. Juni 2013)

Servus Crazy 

Eine Nachfrage bei DT wäre reine Zeitverschwendung, denn eine solche Maßnahme würde mit Sicherheit nicht die Zustimmung von DT finden 

Da ich die Gabel an der Alltagsschlampe in jeder Hinsicht nur am unteren Limit belaste (Gewicht, kein Gelände, etc.), habe ich mich einfach so getraut 

... zudem war die Garantie längst abgelaufen


----------



## Crazy-Racer (10. Juni 2013)

wahltho schrieb:


> Servus Crazy
> 
> Eine Nachfrage bei DT wäre reine Zeitverschwendung, denn eine solche Maßnahme würde mit Sicherheit nicht die Zustimmung von DT finden
> 
> ...



DT wird vermutlich nicht großartig überdimensioniert haben und gerade bei Carbon sind gebohrte Löcher nicht ganz unkritisch im Hinblick auf Rissbildung. Immerhin sind die Fasern durchtrennt (und damit muss das Harz an der Stelle alles übernehmen) und so ein Loch ist von der Oberfläche her auch nicht wirklich "glatt".
In wie fern dann noch die Spitzenlasten eine Rolle spielen frag ich am Mittwoch mal unseren Leichtbau-Prof, Carbon bzw. Faserverbund ist sein Gebiet


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. Juni 2013)

Ich weiss - Ich werde Euch über meine Erfahrungen berichten


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. Juni 2013)

Wie geht es denn sonst so?


----------



## Xah88 (10. Juni 2013)

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/29027 - und auch von diesem Samstag ein kleiner Zusammenschnitt  

Wenns gefällt wäre ein Like natürlich Klasse 

Übrigens waren wieder viele Strecken mit Ästen in Landungen/schwer einsehbaren Stellen zugelegt...also immer ein Auge offen halten !

Ride on,

Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (10. Juni 2013)

Tachchen ihr Lieben 

Montag ist ein schöner Tag, da kann man(n) sich imm schön auf den Freitag freuen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. Juni 2013)

Freust Du Dich auf Freitag, nur weil es Freitag ist oder weil es bereits Frei-Tag ist?

Ich freue mich jedenfalls immer auf Donnerstag, weil es Freitag ist und auf Freitag, weil es Frei-Tag ist.


----------



## wondermike (10. Juni 2013)

Ich freue mich auf Freitag weil Samstag Frei-Tag ist. Irgend einer muss hier ja noch was schaffen.


----------



## wissefux (10. Juni 2013)

wondermike schrieb:


> Ich freue mich auf Freitag weil Samstag Frei-Tag ist. Irgend einer muss hier ja noch was schaffen.



 so sieht's mal aus !


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. Juni 2013)

Na dann seit Ihr ja immerhin schon zu weit 

Ich glaube morgen ordere ich erstmal "The Last of Us" - hat ja wirklich jede Armengeld Vorschusslorbeeren bekommen 

GN8


----------



## wissefux (11. Juni 2013)

moin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (11. Juni 2013)

Moin --> dann sind's drei


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. Juni 2013)

Moin 

ausgepennt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. Juni 2013)

... und trotzdem sehr schön 2-rädrig und pünktlich auf dem Hochsitz in EB angekommen


----------



## mzaskar (11. Juni 2013)

Wenn schon Pickup, dann einen richtigen  

http://www.spiegel.de/auto/aktuell/...-8x8-testfahrt-im-monster-truck-a-903521.html


----------



## Crazy-Racer (11. Juni 2013)

wahltho schrieb:


> Wie geht es denn sonst so?



Eigentlich kann man nicht klagen. Vom Hochwasser verschont verschlingt das Studium auch im zweiten Abschnitt sehr viel Zeit wodurch der Antrieb vom Stadtrad schon zweimal überfällig ist und der am MTB quasi jungfreulich im Schuppen ranzig wird...mal von dem einen Abschalt-WE Mitte Mai abgesehen  Ist alles nicht mehr so einfach, ohne die (Mittel-) Berge vor der Haustür...auf Dauer ungeeignet


----------



## Crazy-Racer (11. Juni 2013)

Xah88 schrieb:


> http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/29027 - und auch von diesem Samstag ein kleiner Zusammenschnitt
> 
> Wenns gefällt wäre ein Like natürlich Klasse
> 
> ...



 die guten alten Taunustrails 

Es empfiehlt sich grundsätzlich, mit *zwei *geöffneten Augen auf dem Bike unterwegs zu sein


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. Juni 2013)

Allerdings 

GN8


----------



## wondermike (11. Juni 2013)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> EigIst alles nicht mehr so einfach, ohne die (Mittel-) Berge vor der Haustür...auf Dauer ungeeignet



Kann ich gut nachvollziehen. Die drei Jahre in Neuss waren MTB-mäßig bei mir auch der Totalausfall. Im Moment gurke ich nur mit meinem Stadtradel (hat da jemand Schlampe gesagt?  ) rum. Die Bikes brauchen erst mal eine Generalüberholung.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. Juni 2013)

wondermike schrieb:


> ... (hat da jemand Schlampe gesagt?  ) ...



 Yepp - Das war ich 

Spartacus Vengeance ist echt 

Mad Men Staffel 5 ist auch sehr zu empfehlen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. Juni 2013)

wondermike schrieb:


> Die drei Jahre in Neuss waren MTB-mäßig bei mir auch der Totalausfall.



Äh - Wenn ich mich recht erinnere, hatte ich Dir das prophezeit, oder?  

Das Rheinland taucht fürs RR, aber nicht für MTB. Ansonsten hättest Du auf die andere Rheinseite Richtung Bergisches Land ziehen müssen, was in Bezug auf Ratingen verkehrstechnisch auch günstiger gewesen wäre


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wondermike (11. Juni 2013)

wahltho schrieb:


> Äh - Wenn ich mich recht erinnere, hatte ich Dir das prophezeit, oder?
> 
> Das Rheinland taucht fürs RR, aber nicht für MTB. Ansonsten hättest Du auf die andere Rheinseite Richtung Bergisches Land ziehen müssen, was in Bezug auf Ratingen verkehrstechnisch auch günstiger gewesen wäre



Hinterher ist man immer schlauer.


----------



## wissefux (12. Juni 2013)

moin. sorry die verspätung


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Juni 2013)

moin. Kein Problem


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Juni 2013)

wondermike schrieb:


> Hinterher ist man immer schlauer.



Du hattest eine echte Chance vorher schon schlauer zu sein


----------



## mzaskar (12. Juni 2013)

Vorher







Nachher


----------



## Alberto68 (12. Juni 2013)

coole Freitag Iphone Tasche


----------



## wissefux (13. Juni 2013)

moin


----------



## Stoppelhopp (13. Juni 2013)

Guten Morgen zusammen!


----------



## Alberto68 (13. Juni 2013)

moin,

mal schauen ob es sich gelohnt hat mit dem Auto zu fahren oder ab es dann heute mittag doch nicht regnet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Juni 2013)

Moin 

Ausgepennt und Endspurt ins w/e....


----------



## Alberto68 (13. Juni 2013)

Gestern bin ich dann doch schon das 5 mal mal mit dem MTB unterwegs gewesen....


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Juni 2013)

Ich bin dieses Jahr noch kein Mal im Taunus gewesen


----------



## wissefux (13. Juni 2013)

Alberto68 schrieb:


> moin,
> 
> mal schauen ob es sich gelohnt hat mit dem Auto zu fahren oder ab es dann heute mittag doch nicht regnet



ich hoffe doch mal sehr, daß es nicht regnet und sich somit das radfahren gelohnt hat 

na ja, hauptsache nicht in ein gewitter reinradeln ... also augen und ohren auf und rechtzeitig heimwärts ...


----------



## Alberto68 (13. Juni 2013)

wissefux schrieb:


> ich hoffe doch mal sehr, daß es nicht regnet und sich somit das radfahren gelohnt hat
> 
> na ja, hauptsache nicht in ein gewitter reinradeln ... also augen und ohren auf und rechtzeitig heimwärts ...



 mir jetzt egal ich sitz im auto


----------



## Alberto68 (13. Juni 2013)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich bin dieses Jahr noch kein Mal im Taunus gewesen



WAS ? wie kommt denn das ?  

ist dein Nicolai Rollator mit mehr geländetauglich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Juni 2013)

Ich hatte dieses Jahr wegen unseres Umzuges (siehe PN) echt noch keine Zeit.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Juni 2013)

So: Gleich ist Wochenende


----------



## wissefux (13. Juni 2013)

stimmt. einmal werden wir noch wach ...


----------



## ratte (13. Juni 2013)

*pust*
Da draußen geht es ja gerade gut her. 
Da möchte ich nicht im Wald unterwegs sein, da fliegt sicherlich das ein oder andere Stöckchen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Juni 2013)

Hier windet es auch ziemlich


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Juni 2013)

..  und jetzt regnet es


----------



## wissefux (14. Juni 2013)

h. steht noch. moin.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. Juni 2013)

moin.

Ausgepennt XXL


----------



## Alberto68 (14. Juni 2013)

Guden middach

 @fux ich halt micht mit der Wettervorhersage besser an dich, dann hätte ich gestern auch mit dem Rad fahren können


----------



## wissefux (14. Juni 2013)

und ich halt mich an diverse apps und tv-vorhersagen gepaart mit bauchgefühl + lust & laune 

soeben die neue datscha des fürsten besichtigt  einer fürstenfamilie würdig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (15. Juni 2013)

moin.


----------



## ratte (15. Juni 2013)

Moin, moin. 

Mal gucken, ob wir unseren Untermieter dieses Wochenende los werden.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. Juni 2013)

moin


----------



## ratte (15. Juni 2013)

ratte schrieb:


> Mal gucken, ob wir unseren Untermieter dieses Wochenende los werden.


Sieht ganz danach aus. 
Erster Revierkampf inklusive.


----------



## wissefux (16. Juni 2013)

moin.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. Juni 2013)

Tach auch


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. Juni 2013)

Heute gab es dann die erste schöne Runde auf tlw. neuen Wegen durch den Vortaunus und den Taunus


----------



## wissefux (17. Juni 2013)

moin.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. Juni 2013)

Moin. Moin. 

Hätte heute echt noch länger pennen können


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alberto68 (17. Juni 2013)

Servus.....  und einen heißen Montag


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. Juni 2013)

Bin heute sehr froh, dass mein Hochsitz klimatisiert ist


----------



## Alberto68 (17. Juni 2013)

wahltho schrieb:


> Bin heute sehr froh, dass mein Hochsitz klimatisiert ist



Hier im Penthouse ist es auch gut gekühlt.... oder ich geht in den Serverraum  aber nur mich Jacke


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. Juni 2013)

Ich habe Anfang der 80er Jahre sogar noch die Zeiten erlebt, als die Operator im Rechenzentrum direkt bei den Maschinen gesessen haben. Ich kannte Einige, die Nierenprobleme hatten...


----------



## Alberto68 (17. Juni 2013)

braungebrannt zuhause angekommen.... man das ist Sommer, da kleben die Slicks auf dem Asphalt


----------



## Hopi (17. Juni 2013)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich habe Anfang der 80er Jahre sogar noch die Zeiten erlebt, als die Operator im Rechenzentrum direkt bei den Maschinen gesessen haben. Ich kannte Einige, die Nierenprobleme hatten...



Als sie noch Lochkarten in die Maschinen schoben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. Juni 2013)

Ich hab' selber meinen ersten Programme noch auf Lochkarten gestanzt 

Im RZ habe ich noch Drucker, Bänder & Platten bedient.


----------



## wissefux (18. Juni 2013)

moin


----------



## Alberto68 (18. Juni 2013)

moin ....wow war das heute morgen schon warm ....


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. Juni 2013)

moin 

Die Nacht brachte in der Tat kaum eine Abkühlung.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. Juni 2013)

... echt schon wieder tierisch heiss da draussen


----------



## wissefux (18. Juni 2013)

bald kommt ja wieder die abkühlung


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. Juni 2013)

Naja, erst Do, aber die könnte dafür umso heftiger ausfallen


----------



## wissefux (18. Juni 2013)

weshalb ich vermutlich am do vierrad geschlossen nehmen werde ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. Juni 2013)

Ich werde wie immer das 2-Rad nehmen.

GN8


----------



## wissefux (19. Juni 2013)

moin. krasse 23 grad


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (19. Juni 2013)

noch krassere 26 Grad im IPH 

zum Glück nicht im Büro


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. Juni 2013)

moin moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. Juni 2013)

In der Tat noch wärmer als gestern da draussen 

Da hilft mir zur Zeit aber der IT-Look: 3/4-Shorts und Sandalen


----------



## Crazy-Racer (19. Juni 2013)

.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (19. Juni 2013)

.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. Juni 2013)

Ah - K-Frage


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. Juni 2013)

Amazon UK


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. Juni 2013)

hat


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. Juni 2013)

übrigens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. Juni 2013)

für Lieferungen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. Juni 2013)

nach


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. Juni 2013)

D


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. Juni 2013)

eine


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. Juni 2013)

24 Stunden


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. Juni 2013)

Lieferoption


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. Juni 2013)

Habe


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. Juni 2013)

dort


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. Juni 2013)

gestern


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. Juni 2013)

"Spartacus 3 - War of the Damned"


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. Juni 2013)

als


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. Juni 2013)

Bluray


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. Juni 2013)

bestellt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. Juni 2013)

Und?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. Juni 2013)

Bingo!


----------



## wissefux (19. Juni 2013)

sagg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (19. Juni 2013)

wahltho schrieb:


> Da hilft mir zur Zeit aber der IT-Look: 3/4-Shorts und Sandalen



sandalen hab ich auch ohne it-look 



wahltho schrieb:


> Amazon UK





wahltho schrieb:


> hat





wahltho schrieb:


> übrigens





wahltho schrieb:


> für Lieferungen





wahltho schrieb:


> nach





wahltho schrieb:


> D





wahltho schrieb:


> eine





wahltho schrieb:


> 24 Stunden





wahltho schrieb:


> Lieferoption



uups. hab ich gar nicht mitbekommen


----------



## Crazy-Racer (19. Juni 2013)

Moin! 
Bei dem schönen Wetter gestern habe ich mir eine schöne Abkühlung bei meiner diesjährigen Feldberg-Erstbefahrung geholt  das ist echt herrlich, da begegnet einem niemand auf den Trails 
Allerdings war mir auch nicht mehr bewusst wie anstrengend das Berg- und Trailfahren ist  aber das ist ja kein Wunder, wenn die Beine sonst nur Flachland bekommen...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. Juni 2013)

Moin Crazy 

Habe mir fest vorgenommen, mich am kommenden w/e endlich mal wieder in den Hochtaunus zu begeben 



wissefux schrieb:


> uups. hab ich gar nicht mitbekommen



Ist aber auch kein Schnäppchen: 15 Pfund Versandkosten


----------



## wissefux (19. Juni 2013)

na dann hätte ich es eh nicht gemacht. kommt ja auch so in max. 3 tagen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. Juni 2013)

wissefux schrieb:


> na dann hätte ich es eh nicht gemacht.



Hab' ich mir gedenkt


----------



## wissefux (20. Juni 2013)

moin. zeit für abkühlung ... so heiße nächte kann ich gar nicht ab ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. Juni 2013)

moin moin 

Endspurt ins w/e...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. Juni 2013)

Gefühlt auf dem 2-Rad etwas milder da draussen, als gestern...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. Juni 2013)

... und auch sehr schön & trocken wieder 2-rädrig nach Hause gelangt 

Es war abends deutlich milder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (21. Juni 2013)

moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. Juni 2013)

Moin moin


----------



## wissefux (22. Juni 2013)

moin moin moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. Juni 2013)

moin moin moin moin


----------



## ratte (22. Juni 2013)

Moin, moin, moin, moin, moin. 

Passt das so? 

Überraschend frisch da draußen nach den letzten Tagen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. Juni 2013)

Eigentlich schon, bloss das "Passt das so? " hat eigentlich nicht gepasst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ratte (22. Juni 2013)

Schnick, schnack.
Haarspalterei. 

Und nun erstmal zum Bikehändler unseres Vertrauens nachdem ich letzte Woche gemeint habe, die Dehnfähigkeit von Metall austesten zu wollen. Ein neues Schaltwerk muss her.


----------



## EA-Tec (22. Juni 2013)

Welchen Händler könnt ihr empfehlen, der über Erfahrungen mit cannondale verfügt? 

Danke  

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Taunide (23. Juni 2013)

Moin Moin


----------



## wissefux (23. Juni 2013)

moin. cannondale haben meines wissens die 4 riders in kriftel. erfahrungen hab ich aber keine aktuellen ...


----------



## Trust2k (23. Juni 2013)

Die Jungs von 4Riders sind echt fit, war selber noch nicht da, hab aber paar Freunde die sehr zufrieden sind. Einfach mal vorbei fahren. 
Sollen auch im Service top sein.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. Juni 2013)

Moin Moin


----------



## ratte (23. Juni 2013)

Frisch und pustig ist es.
Der Herbst ist angekommen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. Juni 2013)

A. und ich haben heute mal eine 2-Rad-Tour zum Fuxi unternommen 

Zwischendurch war es in der Tat ziemlich pustelig und frisch


----------



## EA-Tec (23. Juni 2013)

wissefux schrieb:


> moin. cannondale haben meines wissens die 4 riders in kriftel. erfahrungen hab ich aber keine aktuellen ...



Stimmt - bei denen hab ich mein Stumpi gekauft, die sind in der Tat sehr fit. Hatte ganz vergessen dass die auch CD führen. 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## wissefux (24. Juni 2013)

moin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (24. Juni 2013)

Moin  angenehm und gut angekommen ðDanke ð


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. Juni 2013)

moin moin 

Gerne


----------



## Alberto68 (24. Juni 2013)

EA-Tec schrieb:


> Stimmt - bei denen hab ich mein Stumpi gekauft, die sind in der Tat sehr fit. Hatte ganz vergessen dass die auch CD führen.



Moin...

4-Rider ist der Cannondale Händler meines Vertrauens, kann ich sehr empfehlen. Haben auch damals meine Scalpel-Rahmen reklamiert .... und auch den Umbau vorgenommen.


----------



## Alberto68 (24. Juni 2013)

Jetzt hab ich auch mal ne Frage....

Habe vielleicht vor mir einen gebrauchen Fusion Floyd SL zu zulegen...soll eine alternative zu meinem Scalpel werden.

kennt einer / Erfahrungen mit den Rahmen/Firma ?


----------



## McFlury (24. Juni 2013)

Ich hatte ein Freak. Das Fahrwerk funktioniert sehr gut. Leider hatte die wohl immer wieder Probleme mit der Haltbarkeit. Bei mir war gleich die Kettenstrebe gebrochen. Wenn etwas kaputt geht, brauchst du wohl Glück, dass sie noch Restbestände haben. Fusion sitzt im Rodgau, da kannst Du soetwas dann relativ einfach direkt bei den abwickeln.


----------



## wissefux (25. Juni 2013)

moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. Juni 2013)

Tach auch


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. Juni 2013)

Sehr schön 2-rädrig nach EB gelangt 

Bei den aktuellen Temperaturen ist es deutlich angenehmer, als in der letzten Woche


----------



## Alberto68 (25. Juni 2013)

Servus Jungs,

Hat einer noch einen 165mm dämpfer zuviel den er für kleines loswerden will?

das projekt mit dem Fusion ist noch nicht gestorben... zZ will der Verkäufer noch 320 euronen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. Juni 2013)

Habe leider keinen 165mm Dämpfer mehr übrig 

Den DT Swiss im Delite Grey brauche ich noch


----------



## wissefux (26. Juni 2013)

moin


----------



## EA-Tec (26. Juni 2013)

Moin 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. Juni 2013)

Moin


----------



## Alberto68 (26. Juni 2013)

einen schönen Herbsttag wünsch ich Euch


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. Juni 2013)

Eine Woche Sommer reicht doch nun wirklich  

Sehr schön 2-rädrig nach EB gelangt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alberto68 (26. Juni 2013)

wahltho schrieb:


> Eine Woche Sommer reicht doch nun wirklich
> 
> Sehr schön 2-rädrig nach EB gelangt



musst du eigentlich treten oder rollt es bis nach EB so ??


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. Juni 2013)

Hinzu rollt es zunächst so und dann muss ich noch mal etwas treten  

Zurück geht es dann etwas mehr bergauf, aber auch nur max. 100hm.

Es sind pro Strecke nur noch 6,5km, die in Alltagsklamotten absolviert werden


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. Juni 2013)

Die spinnen die Amis


----------



## mzaskar (26. Juni 2013)

Das ist jetzt aber keine neue Erkenntnis ð³


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. Juni 2013)

Nö - Aber man wird ja gerne von Zeit zu Zeit mal wieder in seiner Einschätzung bestätigt


----------



## wissefux (27. Juni 2013)

moin


----------



## Alberto68 (27. Juni 2013)

Moin Ihr Buben ...die Mädscher schlafen ja noch 



wissefux schrieb:


> moin



 Heute, 05:39

Fux hast du senile Bettflucht ? und dann schon am PC


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. Juni 2013)

moin, moin 

Diese Woche verläuft mal etwas anders: Ob der für heute angesetzten Verleihung der Matura an den Erst- und Einziggeborenen des Fürsten ist heute Frei-Tag. Dafür ist am morgigen Freitag dann kein Frei-tag.


----------



## wissefux (27. Juni 2013)

Alberto68 schrieb:


> Moin Ihr Buben ...die Mädscher schlafen ja noch
> 
> 
> 
> ...



nö, ich hatte ausgepennt. bin sonst früher


----------



## wissefux (27. Juni 2013)

wahltho schrieb:


> Diese Woche verläuft mal etwas anders:



in der tat : morgen frei-tag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alberto68 (27. Juni 2013)

bin ich der einzige der hier arbeitet ?  bzw 5 mal die Woche hingeht


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. Juni 2013)

Alberto68 schrieb:


> bin ich der einzige der hier arbeitet ?  bzw 5 mal die Woche hingeht



Nö - Umgekehrt: Gemäß einer Umfrage in der jüngeren Vergangenheit bin ich der Einzige hier, der regelmäßig nicht 5 mal die Woche hingeht


----------



## wissefux (28. Juni 2013)

moin. frei-tag.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. Juni 2013)

moin. ausgepennt.


----------



## mzaskar (28. Juni 2013)

OhOh wo soll das hinführen


----------



## Heusenstammer (28. Juni 2013)

Schönes Wochenende zusammen!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. Juni 2013)

mzaskar schrieb:


> OhOh wo soll das hinführen



Na hoffentlich möglichst schnell reich ins Heim in den wohlverdienten Vorruhestand


----------



## wissefux (29. Juni 2013)

moin.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. Juni 2013)

Dach auch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. Juni 2013)

moin.


----------



## wissefux (30. Juni 2013)

moin. netter plausch mit alberto @ thron der nachtrevue gestern abend


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. Juni 2013)

Mahlzeit!

Gestern war Abiball in der Offenbacher Stadthalle


----------



## wissefux (30. Juni 2013)

ah, da war ein grossteil meiner family auch ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. Juni 2013)

Ich hatte den Eindruck, dass da halb MTK war


----------



## wondermike (30. Juni 2013)

wahltho schrieb:


> moin, moin
> 
> Diese Woche verläuft mal etwas anders: Ob der für heute angesetzten Verleihung der Matura an den Erst- und Einziggeborenen des Fürsten ist heute Frei-Tag. Dafür ist am morgigen Freitag dann kein Frei-tag.



Ei was is de Bubb scho groß gewodde!

Nachträglich noch beste Glückwünsche!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. Juni 2013)

Merci - Werde ich ausrichten 

Mitte August geht es dann ab nach Amsterdam zum Studieren


----------



## wondermike (30. Juni 2013)

Nach Amsterdam? Da kiffen die doch den ganzen Tag nur.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. Juni 2013)

Ausländer kriegen in den Coffeeshops doch nichts mehr


----------



## wissefux (1. Juli 2013)

moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. Juli 2013)

Moin moin


----------



## mzaskar (1. Juli 2013)

Tachchen  Ich bin noch soooooo müde, die nächste Fussball WM wird hart, ich glaube ich muss da meinen Arbeitsrythmus ändern


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. Juli 2013)

Ach komm, die 10 Minuten am Tag kannst Du doch loker in einer Halbzeitpause erledigen


----------



## ratte (1. Juli 2013)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Tachchen  Ich bin noch soooooo müde, die nächste Fussball WM wird hart, ich glaube ich muss da meinen Arbeitsrythmus ändern


Argh, dito. 
Und zwar pronto. 4:39 Uhr Ortszeit. 
Immerhin ist hier der Winter genauso wie in der letzten Woche unser Sommer. Ab Freitag wirds wärmer, sind dann ja auch wieder ca. 2000 km weiter Richtung Äquator.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. Juli 2013)

ratte schrieb:


> ... Ab Freitag wirds wärmer, sind dann ja auch wieder ca. 2000 km weiter Richtung Äquator.



 Was denn jetzt? Weiter oder näher? 

Falls näher: Hat man Euch in die Wüste geschickt?


----------



## ratte (1. Juli 2013)

wahltho schrieb:


> Was denn jetzt? Weiter oder näher?


Freitag geht's weiter nördlich, also näher am Äquator. ;-)
Gerade mal die Nase vors Hotel gesteckt, auf der vergeblichen Suche nach einem Geldautomaten (sollte gleich um die Ecke sein, am Flughafen alle außer Funktion). Ganz schön frisch, aber Sonne.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. Juli 2013)

ratte schrieb:


> Freitag geht's weiter nördlich, also näher am Äquator. ;-)



:daumen Ahhh - Verstehe


----------



## wondermike (1. Juli 2013)

ratte schrieb:


> Freitag geht's weiter nördlich, also näher am Äquator. ;-)
> Gerade mal die Nase vors Hotel gesteckt, auf der vergeblichen Suche nach einem Geldautomaten (sollte gleich um die Ecke sein, am Flughafen alle außer Funktion). Ganz schön frisch, aber Sonne.



Wat? Wie? Wo treibt Ihr Euch denn rum?


----------



## wissefux (1. Juli 2013)

am ende der welt ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. Juli 2013)

anscheinend aber am südlichen ADW


----------



## ratte (2. Juli 2013)

Nix ihr. 
Hopi passte nicht in den Koffer. 
Der ist jetzt knapp zwei Wochen Strohwitwer.

8 Spuren ohne offensichtliche Fußgängerampel zu überqueren ist auch erstmal gewöhnungsbedürftig.
Buenos Aires bietet so einiges an Überraschungen und Gegensätzen.


----------



## wissefux (2. Juli 2013)

moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. Juli 2013)

Moin moin 

OK, Korrektur: Nur die Ratte ist am Ende der Welt


----------



## wissefux (2. Juli 2013)

hopi am anderen ende


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. Juli 2013)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. Juli 2013)

Nö - Der ist im Herzen Europas


----------



## ratte (2. Juli 2013)

Ich bin am Ende, trifft es schon ganz gut.
In anderthalb Stunden klingelt der Wecker zum Aufstehen... 
Und bis ich mich dran gewöhnt habe, sitze ich wieder 14 h im Flieger gen Heimat.
Dann doch lieber im Herzen Europas hocken, da holpert der I.Net Anschluss auch nicht ganz so.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. Juli 2013)

Good Old Europe 

GN8


----------



## ratte (2. Juli 2013)

Aber ein paar Dirthügel direkt um die Ecke...
Wenig Fahrräder auf den Straßen, dann aber oftmals als gehobeneres Sportgerät zu erkennen. Allerdings Berge sind hier Fehlanzeige.

Gute Nacht da drüben.


----------



## wissefux (3. Juli 2013)

moin. wie jetzt, keine berge in den anden


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. Juli 2013)

Moin 

Dirthügel quasi um die Ecke habe ich neuerdings auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alberto68 (3. Juli 2013)

moinsen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. Juli 2013)

Auf den Wetterbericht ist auch kein Verlass - Für heute Morgen war doch eigentlich Regen vorhergesagt. 

Da habe ich nichts von gemerkt, denn ich bin gut & trocken 2-rädrig nach EB gelangt


----------



## ratte (3. Juli 2013)

wissefux schrieb:


> moin. wie jetzt, keine berge in den anden


Doch, doch, aber die sind ein paar Kilometer weg.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. Juli 2013)

Aber wahrscheinlich wirklich auch nur ein paar Kilometer


----------



## wissefux (3. Juli 2013)

ratte schrieb:


> Doch, doch, aber die sind ein paar Kilometer weg.





wahltho schrieb:


> Aber wahrscheinlich wirklich auch nur ein paar Kilometer



und wenn dann noch ein anderer berg davor steht, sieht man sie eben gar nicht


----------



## EA-Tec (3. Juli 2013)

Moin, 

da ich geschäftlich in Thüringen bin, hab' ich heut' den neuen Trailpark am Rabenberg mitgenommen. Wenn ihr mal in der Gegend seid, guckt es euch an. Fand's ganz gut, dass ich nicht erst Trails suchen musste, sondern alles bestens ausgeschildert war. 

Die Trails sind, trotz der Regenfälle in der letzten Zeit, in einem guten Zustand.


----------



## ratte (3. Juli 2013)

Wenigstens hat Du Dein Bike dabei.

Ich kann nur Zuschauen.
Wobei mich heute der JetLag böse erwischt hat. Eigentlich den Nachmittag zur freien Verfügung, aber nachdem ich mich noch an einem feinen argentinischen Rumpsteak etwas übernommen habe, habe ich den Nachmittag verpennt.
Jetzt wird es bald dunkel, da sieht man dann ja auch nicht mehr viel.


----------



## EA-Tec (3. Juli 2013)

Jap, seit ich zu sämtlichen Geschäftsterminen innerhalb Deutschlands mit dem Auto fahre, ist das Bike mein treuer Begleiter. Ist auch sehr interessant, immer wieder neue Gegenden mit dem Bike zu erkunden. 

Mit Zug und Flug ist man auch nicht schneller, und obendrein auch noch unflexibel - Mietwagen am Zielort abholen, dann zurück bringen, hoffen dass beim Check-In nicht zu viel los ist etc... nö, bis zu 600 km Fahrten werden mit dem Auto abgewickelt! 

Wir können ja tauschen - Gera ist gar nicht übel


----------



## wissefux (4. Juli 2013)

moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. Juli 2013)

moin moin 

Ausgepennt & Endspurt ins w/e ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. Juli 2013)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... Endspurt ins w/e ....



 Done


----------



## wissefux (5. Juli 2013)

wahltho schrieb:


> moin moin
> 
> Ausgepennt & Endspurt ins w/e ....



moin. dito.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Juli 2013)

moin.

Ausgepennt XXL


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Juli 2013)

A. und ich haben am heutigen Frei-Tag eine sehr schöne 2-Radrunde im Hochtaunus absolviert 

Höhepunkte waren der Grüne Balken ab Emminghaushütte (uphill ) die WM (wieder komplett befahrbar, aber noch wurzeliger und ausgewaschener als im letzen Jahr   ) und der Lipstempel-Trail D ).


----------



## wissefux (6. Juli 2013)

moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. Juli 2013)

Morsche Ihr Morsche


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. Juli 2013)

Heute gab es wieder eine sehr schöne Runde im Hochtaunus.

Diesmal ging es über Falkenstein, Reichbachtal, Fuchsstein, Esels(h)eck und Eichkopf zum Galileo-Training nach Ruppsch und dann wieder Retour.


----------



## ratte (6. Juli 2013)

Tach auch.
Der Sommer scheint daheim ja nun auch Einzug gehalten zu haben.
Ich darbe hier im tiefsten Winter: 27°C, strahlender Sonnenschein, leichte Brise am Meer. 
Sommer möchte ich hier wohl nicht erleben.


----------



## xdriver (6. Juli 2013)

Ich habe heute auch eine schöne Runde gemacht, 28,4 Km und 508 Höhenmeter bei 29 Grad einfach geil das Wetter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (7. Juli 2013)

moin moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. Juli 2013)

Guten Morgen Ihr Lieben


----------



## mzaskar (7. Juli 2013)

Von nun an ging's Bergab 







Schöne Gegend


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. Juli 2013)

Ich hoffe Du bist nicht gesprungen   

Bei uns beginnt übrigens jetzt direkt hinter dem Gartentor ein Trail


----------



## mzaskar (7. Juli 2013)

Sehr spannend was da so in den Bergen gebaut wird. Die Maschinenkaverne sind ca. 600m im Berg. Als gelehrnter Bergmann hat es mich ja mÃ¤chtig gejuckt. Leider hat sich der Vorarbeiter nicht erweichen lassen  

http://www.axpo.com/axpo/ch/de/axpo-erleben/linthal-2015.html

Alleine die Gondelfahrt war schon ein ein Erlebnis. Auf 1800m schrÃ¤ger Strecke werden fast 1100 hm Ã¼berwunden ð³. Danach geht es nochmals steile, ausgesetzte und anstrengende 700 hm hoch bis zum Stausee. Leider hatte ich mich in der Zeit verkalkuliert und musste vorher umdrehen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. Juli 2013)

Klingt und sieht  aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (7. Juli 2013)

Du solltest Post haben


----------



## wissefux (8. Juli 2013)

moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. Juli 2013)

Moin 

Habe Post, Merci Vielmals  - Schaue nachher mal rein


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. Juli 2013)

Fällt wohl in die Kategorie "dumm gelaufen": Klick!


----------



## wondermike (8. Juli 2013)

ratte schrieb:


> Nix ihr.
> Hopi passte nicht in den Koffer.



Dann musst Du den Herrn Hopinski wohl mal auf Diät setzen.


----------



## ratte (9. Juli 2013)

Das könnte aber dauern. 

Puh, Winter ist das da draußen zwar nicht (20°C), aber also ordentlichen Herbststurm lasse ich das durchgehen. Die Wellen sind brauchbar und am Gebäude pfeift es amtlich.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. Juli 2013)

Morgäähn


----------



## EA-Tec (9. Juli 2013)

Moin. 

Ausgeschlafen wie'd Sau - von 22 bis 8:30 Uhr, kann ich sehen lassen  
 @wahltho: 
Sag' mal, was gibt's denn zur Zeit an FSK18 Spielen? Hast schon lange nichts mehr von einem Spiel erzählt - hast dir keins gekauft, oder gibt's derzeit tatsächlich nichts Besonderes?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. Juli 2013)

Ich bin ob des Umzuges in die neue Datscha in den letzten Monaten wenig zum Zocken gekommen. Habe erstmal CoD Black Ops II zu Ende gespielt und jetzt mit "The Last of Us" angefangen. Das hat goile Kritiken bekommen.


----------



## wissefux (9. Juli 2013)

gn8


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EA-Tec (9. Juli 2013)

The last of Us sieht in der Tat interessant aus... freu' mich ja schon auf die neue XBox und PS4, werd' mir auf jeden Fall eine der beiden Konsolen holen. Grafisch wird sich 'ne Menge getan haben, ich bin mir sicher dass die Konsolen auf PC-Niveau sein werden!

Gute Nacht.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. Juli 2013)

The Last of Us treibt die PS3 jedenfalls echt an die Grenzen.

GN8


----------



## wissefux (10. Juli 2013)

moin. lou hatte ich mir auch schon überlegt, fürchte aber, dass am ende wieder ac bf gezockt wird


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. Juli 2013)

Moin 

Ausgepennt - Muss mich jetzt aber etwas sputen, habe um 09:00 Uhr das erste Meeting


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. Juli 2013)

Jetzt ist es passiert: Die breiten Sportler sind auf Seite 2 gelandet


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. Juli 2013)

Tach


----------



## EA-Tec (11. Juli 2013)

Morsche, 

'n bisschen zu lang geschlafen  hab' mich heut' Nacht scheinbar nicht einen Zentimeter bewegt, so wie ich eingeschlafen bin, bin ich auch aufgewacht  

Schönen sonnigen Tag euch Allen!


----------



## wissefux (11. Juli 2013)

yep. schön sonnig hier


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. Juli 2013)

Hier auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (11. Juli 2013)

Dunkel draussen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. Juli 2013)

Hier auch 

GN8


----------



## ratte (11. Juli 2013)

Hier inzwischen auch. 
Gleich geht's in den Flieger Richtung Heimat.


----------



## wissefux (12. Juli 2013)

moin am heutigen frei-tag.

guten flug ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Juli 2013)

Moin am heutigen (schulferienvertretungsbedingten) halben Frei-Tag.


----------



## EA-Tec (12. Juli 2013)

Moin, 

schon wieder ein sonniger Tag - langsam wird's unheimlich...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ratte (12. Juli 2013)

Einen Hopser noch, dann ist's geschafft.
Als Souvenir eine Sonnenallergie mitgebracht. 
Wegen mir kann es also ruhig etwas bewölkten sein. 
Aber am Wochenende mal wieder anschauen, wie so ein Fahrrad überhaupt ausschaut.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Juli 2013)

Na dann hoffen wir mal, dass die Ratte gut zurückgehopst ist 

Dexter ist 

Gut Nacht


----------



## wissefux (13. Juli 2013)

moin.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Juli 2013)

Dach auch


----------



## EA-Tec (13. Juli 2013)

Morsche. 

Fux, sag mal - samstags so früh wach? Wann gibt es von dir mal ein "Ausgeschlafen" zu lesen, oder schläfst du immer um 22 Uhr schon ein?  

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Juli 2013)

Senile Bettfluch in fortgeschrittenem Stadium - Schon sehr bedenklich angesichts der Tatsache, dass der Fux noch so ein Jungspund ist


----------



## ratte (13. Juli 2013)

Heil angekommen.
Jetzt gilt es, die innere Uhr wieder in die richtige Zeitzone zu bringen. 

Vielleicht geht's gleich dann auch endlich mal wieder auf's Rad.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Juli 2013)

Da war ich gerade 

Auf einer schönen Runde zum Sport nach Ruppsch und zurück


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. Juli 2013)

moin moin


----------



## ratte (14. Juli 2013)

Verfluchter Mist,
meine Heuschnupfenzeit ist doch längst vorbei. 
Aber ich schniefe und niese wir zur schönsten Birkenblüte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (14. Juli 2013)

Bist halt auch nicht mehr die Jüngste und mit dem Alter kommen die Wehwehchen  :duckundwech:


----------



## ratte (14. Juli 2013)

Pass blos auf, Du.


----------



## mzaskar (14. Juli 2013)

Dir fehlt die gesunde Bergluft. Immer nur mit diesen Jogginganzugsstoffschirmchen rumspielen, da muss man verschnupfen  :duckundwech:


----------



## wissefux (14. Juli 2013)

gn8


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. Juli 2013)

LoU isssccchhhttt 

Und Dexter isssccchhhttt Sau-

GN8


----------



## wissefux (15. Juli 2013)

moin. ausgepennt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. Juli 2013)

wissefux schrieb:


> moin. ausgepennt



 Dito - Zumindest einigermaßen


----------



## mzaskar (15. Juli 2013)

wahltho schrieb:


> LoU isssccchhhttt
> 
> Und Dexter isssccchhhttt Sau-
> 
> GN8



Zuviel Sonne


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. Juli 2013)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Zuviel Sonne



Eher nisssccchhhttt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (16. Juli 2013)

tach


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. Juli 2013)

wissefux schrieb:


> tach



... auch


----------



## wissefux (17. Juli 2013)

moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. Juli 2013)

moin moin


----------



## EA-Tec (17. Juli 2013)

Moin, 

der wievielte sonnige Tag in Folge ist das nun schon? Wird ja immer unheimlicher 

War jemand von euch schon mal auf den Trails in Miltenberg, sowie Stromberg? Falls ja, welche Trails würdet ihr empfehlen? 

Stromberg sind wohl mehrere (kürzere) Trails, während es in Miltenberg wohl auch mehrere Trails gibt, jedoch als Rundkurs. Miltenberg klingt erstmal interessanter für Allmountain-Bikes, Stromberg scheint mir eine parkähnliche Anlage zu sein.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. Juli 2013)

Ich würde Dir sehr gerne weiterhelfen. Ich war aber noch nicht dort


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (17. Juli 2013)

dito


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. Juli 2013)

Die Ausstattung des Leibesertüchtigungsraumes in der neuen fürstlichen Datscha schreitet voran: Heute wurde erstmal die passende Kraftstation bestellt


----------



## mzaskar (17. Juli 2013)

wahltho schrieb:


> Die Ausstattung des Leibesertüchtigungsraumes in der neuen fürstlichen Datscha schreitet voran: Heute wurde erstmal die passende Kraftstation bestellt



Hast du den Fux auch wegen der richtigen Farbe konsultiert? Nicht das es später nicht passt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. Juli 2013)

Stimmt - So ein Mist, habe ich glatt vergessen 

In dieser Hinsicht sind die Fürstin und der Fürst aber zum Glück etwas weniger päpstlich als die Füxin und der Fux


----------



## wissefux (17. Juli 2013)

just white und alles ist gut


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. Juli 2013)

Nix da: Silber 

... musste selber aber erst noch mal in der Bestellung nachschauen


----------



## wissefux (17. Juli 2013)

ist auch ok ...


----------



## wissefux (18. Juli 2013)

moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. Juli 2013)

wahltho schrieb:


> moin moin



 Dito


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. Juli 2013)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ratte (18. Juli 2013)

Joa, das kursierte am Dienstag auch bei uns in der Firma.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. Juli 2013)

Morgääähhhnn


----------



## wissefux (19. Juli 2013)

mahlzeit ... bzw. gassi geh zeit


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. Juli 2013)

Zu heiss da draussen.


----------



## wissefux (19. Juli 2013)

immer schön am bach lang, da ist es erträglich ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. Juli 2013)

Gerade mal kurz mit dem 2-Rad unterwegs gewesen. An Stellen, wo der Wind weht, geht's. Ansonsten ist es echt heiss


----------



## wissefux (20. Juli 2013)

moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. Juli 2013)

moin moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. Juli 2013)

Ganz schön warm da draussen, war gerade wieder mit dem 2-Rad auf Tour zum Sport nach Ruppsch und zurück.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (20. Juli 2013)

heute liegen wohl hormone in der luft. grade beim gassi gehen entlang des bachs gleich zwei liebende pärchen gestört


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. Juli 2013)

2 x 2 oder ein flotter 4er?


----------



## wissefux (20. Juli 2013)

2 x 2


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. Juli 2013)

Wie spiessig & langweilig 

GN8


----------



## wissefux (20. Juli 2013)

na ja, spiessig an einem sehr stark frequentierten hundetrail ? der kick des entdeckt werdens war quasi minütlich gegeben  gn8


----------



## wissefux (21. Juli 2013)

moin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. Juli 2013)

moin moin 



wissefux schrieb:


> na ja, spiessig an einem sehr stark frequentierten hundetrail ?



Na hoffentlich haben sie sich dabei nicht in die Schei$$e gesetzt


----------



## wissefux (21. Juli 2013)

das nicht, aber ein kondom hinterlassen, welches ich dann fachmännisch entsorgt habe, bevor ein wauzi das ganze lecker findet ...


----------



## wondermike (21. Juli 2013)

wissefux schrieb:


> das nicht, aber ein kondom hinterlassen, welches ich dann fachmännisch entsorgt habe, bevor ein wauzi das ganze lecker findet ...



Wie jetzt, Du hast es aufgegessen?


----------



## wissefux (21. Juli 2013)

nee, zuerst nochmal verwendet und dann gegessen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. Juli 2013)

Geniale Erfindung: Das essbare Wendekondom


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. Juli 2013)

... und immerhin haben sie Eins benutzt


----------



## wissefux (22. Juli 2013)

moin. heute ist mal was ganz anderes angesagt : biken


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. Juli 2013)

Moin 

Meinst Du mit dem 2-Rad in den iph oder mal so richtig biken?


----------



## wissefux (22. Juli 2013)

mal so richtig biken ... na ja nicht ganz richtig. fahre mit meinem ex-chef richtung fuxtanz, vermutlich überwiegend auf forstwegen ... aber immerhin bergauf mit ein paar hömes ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. Juli 2013)

Wow - I am pretty impressed


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EA-Tec (22. Juli 2013)

Moin. 

Heute Termine mit einigen Studenten, suche gerade Unterstützung im Büro mit Option auf Übernahme nach dem Studium. Bin gespannt wie die sich anstellen werden! 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. Juli 2013)

... und anstellen lassen


----------



## EA-Tec (22. Juli 2013)

Das war ein Tag heute... zu meinen Uni-Zeiten war man noch zuverlässiger, gewissenhaft und wusste zumindest ungefähr was man machen wollte. 

Heute hatte ich das Gefühl, dass ich den lieben Leuten erklären musste, was sie machen könnten. 

Gute heiße Nacht! Zarte 29 Grad... 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## wissefux (23. Juli 2013)

moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. Juli 2013)

moin moin 

Ja, ja das liebe Studentenpack


----------



## EA-Tec (23. Juli 2013)

Moin, 

angenehmes Lüftlein draussen - so könnt's bleiben!

Angenehmen Tag wünsch' ich Euch.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. Juli 2013)

EA-Tec schrieb:


> Das war ein Tag heute... zu meinen Uni-Zeiten war man noch zuverlässiger, gewissenhaft und wusste zumindest ungefähr was man machen wollte.
> 
> Heute hatte ich das Gefühl, dass ich den lieben Leuten erklären musste, was sie machen könnten.



Also wir machen hier seit Jahren eigentlich sehr gute Erfahrungen mit studentischen Aushilfen/Praktikanten. I.d.R. sehr zielstrebig, pfiffig und schon eine Reihe von Festeinstellungen.


----------



## EA-Tec (23. Juli 2013)

In welcher Branche bist du tätig? Und vor allem - wo bekommt ihr die her?  

Diesmal hab' ich etwas rum-experimentiert, und bin über 'ne Online-Jobbörse gegangen, die Stunden und Firmen zusammen bringt. An sich eine gute Idee, aber leider zu wenig Studenten, die auf der Seite registriert sind.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. Juli 2013)

Ich bin bei einem international tätigen DAX-Unternehmen, das für Studenten ziemlich attraktiv ist. Da ist die Auswahl entsprechend gross.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (23. Juli 2013)

es ist ein junge


----------



## wissefux (24. Juli 2013)

tach


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. Juli 2013)

Moin 

Wie heißt er denn jetzt ?


----------



## EA-Tec (24. Juli 2013)

Moin,

schnell noch das Bike einladen, und ab zu den Trails am Tegernsee!

Hoffentlich regnet's nicht *daumen drueck*



wahltho schrieb:


> Ich bin bei einem international tätigen DAX-Unternehmen, das für Studenten ziemlich attraktiv ist. Da ist die Auswahl entsprechend gross.



Selbige Situation bei uns, jedoch suche ich fuer unsere Niederlassung, ohne Unterstuetzung vom Headquarter. Macht wegen zwei Leuten, die ich suche, einfach keinen Sinn das HQ gross mit einzubeziehen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. Juli 2013)

EA-Tec schrieb:


> ... Headquarter.



Ahhh - Die "heavily overdosed administration" 

Ich liebe derartige Anglizismen; an dieser Stelle ist immer wieder Sydney Carlton from Australia zu empfehlen


----------



## Frank (24. Juli 2013)

Mahlzeit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. Juli 2013)

Mahlzeit Mod 

Ich glaube ich werde heute ob der angekündigten Gewitter relativ früh meinen Hochsitz in EB verlassen


----------



## Frank (24. Juli 2013)

Ich geh davon aus das ich bei Feierabend um 1500 etwas angefeuchtet werde aber das macht mir nix.
Muss dann mein Hinterrad in der Werkstatt abholen und dann hab ich morgen wieder mehr Freude am fahren.


----------



## Frank (24. Juli 2013)

Ach noch was ... hat hier vielleicht wer eine Standpumpe und/oder eine Dämpferpumpe zu viel? 
Meine 13 Jahre alte Standpumpe hat den Umzug nicht überlebt und meine Dämpferpumpe ist genauso alt und naja ... da muss mal was "neues" her.


----------



## wissefux (24. Juli 2013)

das war wohl nix mit gewitter. ein paar einsame regentröpfchen ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. Juli 2013)

Ne, lt. Regenradar keine Gewitter in Aussicht, ich weile auch noch in EB.


----------



## wondermike (24. Juli 2013)

wahltho schrieb:


> moin moin
> 
> Ja, ja das liebe Studentenpack



Bei uns früher da herrschte noch Zucht und Ordnung! Aber heute! Alles nur Drückeberger und Couchpotatoes!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. Juli 2013)

Genau!!! 

Nach wie vor von Gewittern keine Spur.


----------



## wissefux (24. Juli 2013)

dafür ist es recht schwül geworden ... das beste an diesem wetter : die klima im kfz ist kaputt. bingo


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. Juli 2013)

Ich dachte, es wäre nur die Kühlflüssigkeit alle


----------



## wissefux (24. Juli 2013)

tja, das dachte ich auch. hat aber irgendwie keine 3 monate gehalten, obwohl ein dichtigkeitscheck mit kontrastmittel durchgeführt wurde. da muss es irgendwo ein kleines leck geben ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. Juli 2013)

Ich glaube, das war damals schon meine Diagnose.

Normalerweise füllt man Kühlflüssigkeit mit Kontrastmittel ein. Somit könnte man jetzt mit der UV-Lampe das Leck finden.


----------



## wissefux (25. Juli 2013)

moin. am montag hab ich termin ....


----------



## Frank (25. Juli 2013)

Moin.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. Juli 2013)

moin moin 



wissefux schrieb:


> moin. am montag hab ich termin ....



Ich hatte das gleich am Anfang mal bei meinem vierrädrigen Spassgefährt, das war es dann ein verdrehter O-Ring.

Heute Nacht hat' aber anscheinend dann doch geregnet und es ist abgekühlt 

Eindspurt ins w/e...


----------



## Frank (25. Juli 2013)

Ich brauch erstmal Kaffee, kaum gepennt heute nacht.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. Juli 2013)

Ich hab' gut gepennt, hat aber auch merklich abgekühlt 

Heute wird wahrscheinlich weiteres Equipment für den Sportraum der neuen Datscha, bestellt, nämlich eine Vibrationsplatte.


----------



## Frank (25. Juli 2013)

Konnte nicht schlafen weil ich grübel welche Reifen ich holen soll


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. Juli 2013)

2-Rad oder 4-Rad?


----------



## Frank (25. Juli 2013)

Zweirad.
Suche was in 2.25 was auf Asphalt gut rollt und trotzdem breiten Einsatzbereich hat, bin nur am überlegen was da wirklich in Frage kommt ... RR, NN, Larsen ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. Juli 2013)

wahltho schrieb:


> Heute wird wahrscheinlich weiteres Equipment für den Sportraum der neuen Datscha, bestellt, nämlich eine Vibrationsplatte.



 Done


----------



## wissefux (25. Juli 2013)

vibratorplatte klingt spannend


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. Juli 2013)

Fux Du hast echt interessante Fantasien 

Ist mir schon letztens aufgefallen, als Dich die beiden Outdoor-Paare so beschäftigt haben und Du sogar hinterher noch die Tatorte inspiziert hast 

Meine Theorie ist ja immer noch das das ein 2x2 mit kreuzweisem Tausch war


----------



## Frank (25. Juli 2013)

So mal spontan neue Schlappen und ne neue Pumpe geordert. Dann rennt das Enduro hoffentlich wieder etwas schneller.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. Juli 2013)

Was hast Du denn jetzt geordert?


----------



## Frank (25. Juli 2013)

2.25er NN aber nur Performance. Diese Evo Mixerei ... Ist mir zu high tech.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (25. Juli 2013)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... Ist mir schon letztens aufgefallen, als Dich die beiden Outdoor-Paare so beschäftigt haben und Du sogar hinterher noch die Tatorte inspiziert hast



kann doch nix dafür, daß die 4 sich direkt neben der ortsüblichen sommer-gassi-route vieler hundebesitzer vergnügt haben  aktuell komme ich da 2 mal täglich vorbei ...



wahltho schrieb:


> Meine Theorie ist ja immer noch das das ein 2x2 mit kreuzweisem Tausch war



definitiv nicht. wären sonst eltern mit kindern gewesen 

... aber läster du noch mal über meine fantasien


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. Juli 2013)

So Leute: Das w/e nähert sich mit Riesenschritten  

Muss noch bei der Post vorbei und das DVD-Paket mit Dexter Staffeln 1 - 4 abholen


----------



## wissefux (25. Juli 2013)

wahltho schrieb:


> Muss noch bei der Post vorbei und das DVD-Paket mit Dexter Staffeln 1 - 4 abholen



tipp : packstation


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. Juli 2013)

Warensendung per Maxibrief, die der Postbote nicht bei Nachbarn abgegeben hat 

Packstation könnte ich jederzeit nutzen, brauche ich aber nicht, da ich freundliche, pensionierte Nachbarn habe, die eigentlich immer zu Hause sind. Seit wir in der neuen Datscha sind wurde noch jedes Paket direkt zugestellt


----------



## Frank (25. Juli 2013)

Mal sehen wann die Reifen ankommen.

Mann wenn ich Geld hätte, auf ebay grad ein Ellsworth Rahmen drin *heul*


----------



## wissefux (26. Juli 2013)

moin. letzter frei-tag


----------



## EA-Tec (26. Juli 2013)

Moin. 

Noch viel zu früh für mich... Meeting um 9, pff. Um 11 hätte es auch gereicht. 

Wieso kriegen die Handy Hersteller, allen voran Samsung, es nicht hin einen funktionierenden Akku zu bauen? Um 6:45 von der Ladestation genommen, 90 km gefahren ohne das Handy auch nur anzusehen, und Akku bei 91%. Trotz fast aller Syncs auf Manuell. 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. Juli 2013)

Moin, moin 

w/e und ausgepennt


----------



## EA-Tec (26. Juli 2013)

Ganz schön schwül draußen... 36 Grad, bewölkt - das geht auch schöner! 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## wissefux (26. Juli 2013)

ja, habe schon mal vorsorglich meine winter bike jacke reparieren lassen ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. Juli 2013)

Das frei-tägliche Sportprogramm wäre auch absolviert 

Montag wird schon die Vibrationsplatte geliefert. Mittwoch dann die Kraftstation (inkl. Aufbauservide), damit wäre das private Fitness-Studio dann fast komplett


----------



## wissefux (27. Juli 2013)

moin


----------



## Frank (27. Juli 2013)

Moin, schönen Samstag alle.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. Juli 2013)

moin, moin, Gleichfalls


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. Juli 2013)

Heino tritt in Wacken auf - Das wird sicher goil


----------



## wissefux (27. Juli 2013)

yep


----------



## EA-Tec (27. Juli 2013)

Mahlzeit. 

Lueftchen sei Dank, laesst sich die Wohnung angenehm kuehlen. Gestern war es schlimmer.


----------



## Frank (27. Juli 2013)

Hab im Haus alles abgedunkelt, das bringt am meisten. Übel sind 28 Grad in den Kinderzimmern.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. Juli 2013)

War gerade Biken - In der Tat ziemlich warm da draussen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frank (27. Juli 2013)

Solange man strampelt gehts ja aber wehe man bleibt stehen, dann läuft mir immer die Suppe aus allen Poren


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. Juli 2013)

Die breiten Sportler scheinen jedenfalls endgültig Forumsgeschichte zu sein


----------



## wissefux (27. Juli 2013)

die sollten sich mal anpinnen lassen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. Juli 2013)

Amber hat es sich heute auf unserem Dach gemütlich gemacht:


----------



## wissefux (28. Juli 2013)

... und ohne feuerwehr auch wieder runter ?

moin. schlechteste nacht seit langem. ich hasse diese hitze, selbst das kurze gewitter konnte nicht wirklich abkühlung verschaffen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. Juli 2013)

moin, moin 

Eigentlich sehr gut geschlafen 

 Yepp - Die Katzen kommen von selbst auf das Dach und auch wieder runter. Joe macht andauern Ausflüge auf das Dach

... bei einem Bungalow bräuchte man aber auch keine Feuerwehr - Ich bin selber schon auf dem Dach rumgelaufen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frank (28. Juli 2013)

Feuerwehr hätte wohl eh keine Zeit gehabt wegen Grossbrand in Flörsheim. Heute nacht schön die fette Sirene um 01:45 grrr


----------



## EA-Tec (28. Juli 2013)

Jep, auch bei mir die schlechteste Nacht bisher. Keine 5 Std geschlafen, und gefühlt 73 Mal aufgewacht. 

Dennoch heute Früh ab Hofheim eine schöne Taunus Tour mit vielen netten Trails gefahren, da konnte mich auch das schwüle Wetter nicht abhalten 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. Juli 2013)

Es hat aber im Laufe des Tages deutlich abgekühlt. Daher sind die Gewitter hier zumindest bisher ausgeblieben und es hat nur etwas geregnet.


----------



## wissefux (28. Juli 2013)

gn8


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. Juli 2013)

Gn8


----------



## Frank (28. Juli 2013)

Kann nich schlafen grrrr


----------



## EA-Tec (29. Juli 2013)

Kühl draußen. Ich möchte fast schon "kalt" sagen  mit dem Schlaf sollte es heut Nacht hoffentlich klappen. 

Hat hier jemand den Vergleich der aktuellen XTR Trail Bremse gegen die aktuelle Saint? 

Bremsleistung wohl ähnlich, wobei die XTR sich wohl nicht so fein dosieren lässt, sondern gleich zupackt, und auch einen deutlich kürzeren Hebel-Leerweg hat? 

Soll eine von den beiden werden, kann mich aber nicht entscheiden. 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## wissefux (29. Juli 2013)

moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. Juli 2013)

moin moin


----------



## Frank (29. Juli 2013)

Aloha. Mal sehen ob ich heute nass werde...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. Juli 2013)

Sehr gut gepennt 

Ab auf's 2-Rad Richtung EB...


----------



## wissefux (29. Juli 2013)

heute 4 rad ob der defekten klima. hoffentlich wird das leck gefunden, wird ja bald wieder heiß ...

mal was anderes : thema bremsen

würde gerne die alivio bremsen an meinem arbeitstier tauschen. sie quietschen zum einen wie blöd (nach einem jahr aber erst), kurz bevor man zum anhalten kommt. also an jeder ampel etc.
zum anderen hat mich die bremsleistung nie wirklich beeindruckt. meine avid elixir am nicolai bremsen um welten besser ...

welche bremsen sind aktuell preis/leistungsmäßig am ehesten zu empfehlen ? mehr wie 400 euro sollten es nicht unbedingt werden ...


----------



## EA-Tec (29. Juli 2013)

Verständnisfrage meinerseits: 
Arbeitstier = Fahrrad, für täglichen Einsatz in's Büro und zurück usw., jedoch keine Trails? 

Für 400,- EUR hast du (gebraucht) quasi freie Auswahl. Ich bin selber grad am Gucken, bei mir wird's entweder die XTR Trail, oder die Saint. 

Würde meine Magura MT4 (mit 203mm Scheiben vo/hi) günstig abgeben - sag' Bescheid, falls interessant.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. Juli 2013)

Arbeitstier = Stadtschlampe  

Gebraucht geht beim Fux mal gar nicht 

Der Fürst lässt nach wie vor nur Hope an seine Räder, da geht aber mit 400 Euronen neu auch mal gar nichts


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. Juli 2013)

... und 203mm sind vllt. an einer Stadtschlampe etwas überdimensioniert 

... obwohl bei dem Gewicht??? :duckundwech:


----------



## Frank (29. Juli 2013)

Also ich werd mir Ende des Jahres die Zee holen. Hab noch die original Deore 555 dran mit 203er Scheiben, für meine Zwecke auch etwas overkill aber ist schon geil mit grossen Scheiben.


----------



## wissefux (29. Juli 2013)

das rad ist doch gar nicht so schwer 

bisher haben mich immer nur 160 mm gebremst, egal ob trail oder nicht. ich glaube, im straßenverkehr muß ich am ende sogar öfter hart abbremsen als auf den trails ...

gebraucht geht auch, meine elixir ist ne gebrauchte ... allerdings bekam ich zum kauf noch den montageservice dazu 

*ohne service geht bei mir quasi nix, ausser kaputt *


----------



## Frank (29. Juli 2013)

Bin jahrelang auch nur 160er gefahren aber 203er sind schon ne andere Hausnummer egal ob Stadt oder Trail. Will nix anderes mehr haben. Bin nur froh wenn ich dann irgendwann auf Postmount umsteige.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. Juli 2013)

Ich glaube heute mache ich früher Schluss und teste das neue Sportgerät für den Fitnesskeller, dass heute geliefert wurde


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (29. Juli 2013)

Frank schrieb:


> Bin jahrelang auch nur 160er gefahren aber 203er sind schon ne andere Hausnummer egal ob Stadt oder Trail. Will nix anderes mehr haben.



klingt  also schon mal größere scheiben 

noch jemand mit ähnlichen erfahrungen ?


----------



## EA-Tec (29. Juli 2013)

Zum Glück bietet der Markt für jeden Etwas. Im Endeffekt ist die Bremsleistung der jeweiligen Top-Modelle sowieso nahezu gleich, es geht lediglich um die Dosierung und irgendwo auch um den persönlichen Geschmack beim Bremsverhalten.

Ich bin von 180/180 beim Jekyll auf 203/203 umgestiegen, die Bremsleistung ist deutlich gestiegen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. Juli 2013)

wissefux schrieb:


> klingt  also schon mal größere scheiben
> 
> noch jemand mit ähnlichen erfahrungen ?



Haben wir hier in den vergangenen Jahren doch schon öfter diskutiert 

Natürlich bringen grössere Scheiben mehr Bremsleistung. Ich hatte z.b. an meinem Argon RoCC Anfangs nur 160mm Bremsen. Die haben definitiv nicht gereicht und ich bin deshalb auf 183mm Scheiben umgestiegen.

A. und ich fahren an allen Rädern gleicherweise vorne und hinten 183mm Scheiben. Das reicht bei unseren Körpergewichten völlig aus; zudem wie gesagt nur Hope-Bremsen (habe verschiedene anderere Hersteller ausprobiert, aber Hope rulez, vor allen Dingen auch bei der Qualität).

Zudem sind somit bei uns sieben Laufradsätze über 6 Bikes hinweg voll kompatibel.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. Juli 2013)

EB meldet gerade Weltuntergang 

Ich glaube ich verweile doch noch ein wenig auf meinem Hochsitz


----------



## wissefux (29. Juli 2013)

yep, besser ist das. aktuell gewitter überm vordertaunus. zum glück musste ich heute wg. der klima auto fahren, sonst wäre ich da voll reingekommen ...

elixir rsl hab ich am argon. mal gucken, was für ne liga die so spielt. hatte ich mir nie gedanken drüber gemacht, wollte nur die hayes loswerden ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. Juli 2013)

Wenn ich jetzt los müsste, würde es mir auch nichts ausmachen, aber man ist ja flexibel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (29. Juli 2013)

zumindest radeln im gewitter gilt es zu meiden ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. Juli 2013)

der höchste Punkt weit und breit zu sein, gilt es im Gewitter zu meiden ...


----------



## Frank (29. Juli 2013)

Alles richtig gemacht, 1500 von der Arbeit verschwunden und trocken nach Hause gekommen. Nur um dann aufm Aldi Parkplatz geduscht zu werden. Aber nun hörts ja wieder auf.


----------



## wissefux (29. Juli 2013)

wahltho schrieb:


> der höchste Punkt weit und breit zu sein, gilt es im Gewitter zu meiden ...



und der wäre ich definitiv auf einem drittel der strecke ...


----------



## Frank (29. Juli 2013)

Heute abend mal vorsorglich das noch eingetütete THE Blech vorne dran machen, man weiss ja nie.


----------



## EA-Tec (29. Juli 2013)

Sooo, wieso kompliziert wenn es auch einfach geht. Grad sowohl Saint als auch XTR Trail bestellt. 

Nun kommt die Formula halt früher vom Stumpi runter als geplant. Die XTR kommt auf das Stumpi und die Saint auf's Cannondale. 

16 Grad in Dreieich. Ganz schön kalt, die letzten Tage fand ich angenehmer. Aber zumindest sieht es danach aus als ob auch die heutige Nacht gut zum Schlafen sein wird :thumbup:

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Frank (29. Juli 2013)

Bin mal gespannt was du zu der Saint sagst


----------



## Frank (29. Juli 2013)

Ohmann nun hab ich seit Jahren das THE Blech original verpackt im Keller liegen und was is? Passt ned, falsches Kit grrrr


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. Juli 2013)

Gut und (bis auf ein paar Tropfen) trocken 2-rädrig heimgekommen 

Vibrationsplatte montiert, getestet und für gut gefunden


----------



## wissefux (30. Juli 2013)

moin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. Juli 2013)

moin, moin 

Heute mal wieder ein leichter Anfall seniler Bettflucht  

Erstmal ab in den Fitness-Keller zum Frühsport


----------



## wissefux (30. Juli 2013)

frühsport erledigt. 2 rädrig quietschend in den fph


----------



## Frank (30. Juli 2013)

Moin auch, ich war vor dem fux schon im iph


----------



## Frank (30. Juli 2013)

Quitschend? Ich hab White Lightning im Rucksack....


----------



## wissefux (30. Juli 2013)

Frank schrieb:


> Quitschend? Ich hab White Lightning im Rucksack....



ich quietsche immer am tor ost bei der einfahrt, damit die wächter aufwachen 

white lightning auf die bremse


----------



## wissefux (30. Juli 2013)

Frank schrieb:


> Moin auch, ich war vor dem fux schon im iph



bin nicht im iph sondern im fph


----------



## Frank (30. Juli 2013)

Wat zum Henker ist denn der FPH? Mir kommen da diverse schmutzige Begriffe in den Kopf aber was dat mit Arbeit zu tun hat ...

Wenn die Bremse quitscht dann machste eh was falsch.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. Juli 2013)

1. Runde Frühsport erledigt 

Noch duschen, einen leckeren Espresso und dann vllt. mal so langsam mit dem 2-Rad zum Hochsitz in EB 

... zum Abschluss der ersten Hälfte der EB-Woche, denn diese Woche ist Mittwoch Frei-Tag


----------



## Frank (30. Juli 2013)

Bis manche Leute sich auch nur aus dem Haus bewegen um so zu tun als würden sie arbeiten, mach ich schon fast wieder Feierabend ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (30. Juli 2013)

fph = freizeit park höchst

klingt irgendwie netter als iph und alleine die vorstellung macht die sache erträglicher


----------



## Frank (30. Juli 2013)

DU BIST HIER NICHT ZUM FREIZEITEN! 

Ich hätte das als Faulenzer Park definiert aber naja ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. Juli 2013)

wissefux schrieb:


> fph = freizeit park höchst
> 
> klingt irgendwie netter als iph und alleine die vorstellung macht die sache erträglicher



Naja für mehr als 50% der dort tagsüber Anwesenden trifft das statistisch gesehen wahrscheinlich auch zu


----------



## EA-Tec (30. Juli 2013)

Moin, 

lange nicht mehr so gut geschlafen! 

Guten Start in den Tag wünsch' ich Allen!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. Juli 2013)

Gleichfalls 

Sehr schön 2-rädrig auf den Hochsitz gelangt


----------



## Frank (30. Juli 2013)

Nix los hier. Fast Mittach.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (30. Juli 2013)

wissefux schrieb:


> mal was anderes : thema bremsen
> 
> wÃ¼rde gerne die alivio bremsen an meinem arbeitstier tauschen. sie quietschen zum einen wie blÃ¶d (nach einem jahr aber erst), kurz bevor man zum anhalten kommt. also an jeder ampel etc.
> zum anderen hat mich die bremsleistung nie wirklich beeindruckt. meine avid elixir am nicolai bremsen um welten besser ...
> ...



Servus,
was erwartest du denn von einer Bremse die an die Stadtschlampe soll?
Nosewheelie mit dem kleinen Finger? Egal was das Ding wiegt und kostet?
ZuverlÃ¤ssige Funktion, auch wenn es etwas schwerer ist?
Leichte Wartung?
Niedrige Kosten?

FÃ¼r ne Stadtschlampe bin ich ja von den Avid BallBearing sehr positiv Ã¼berrascht. Entgegen dem Vorurteil gegenÃ¼ber mechanischen Scheibenbremsen funktioniert die wirklich einwandfrei und ich habe noch keine so stressfreie Scheibenbremse erlebt...kein EntlÃ¼ften, kein Ãl, kein DOT. Einfach nur ein Zug und gut 

Die ist halt (von den HandkrÃ¤ften) nix fÃ¼r 2000hm Alpin-Abfahrt...

Und noch nebenbei: waren die 400â¬ ernst gemeint?
Ich habe noch nie deutlich Ã¼ber 200â¬ fÃ¼r einen Satz Bremsen gezahlt 
Schon gar nicht fÃ¼r die Stadtschlampe...

Was sind denn deine Anforderungen?

Und weil es hier auch mal erwÃ¤hnt wurde: der -bikerider- hat seit kurzem die Zee in 203/203 am Enduro und ist bisher ziemlich zufrieden - als Satz fÃ¼r 210â¬. Und meine NÃ¤chste wird definitiv auch wieder eine Shimano (habe eine Gruppenlose am Strassenpanzer). Sehr stressfrei  und die Preise passen auch noch.

Und zum Quietschen, bei meiner Formula RX (die nach 1000km damit anfing) hat es geholfen, einfach mal die BelÃ¤ge von links nach rechts und umgekehrt zu tauschen...geht halt nur bei symmetrischen BelÃ¤gen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. Juli 2013)

Ei gugge da der Gresi lebt noch


----------



## wissefux (30. Juli 2013)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Servus,
> was erwartest du denn von einer Bremse die an die Stadtschlampe soll?
> Nosewheelie mit dem kleinen Finger? Egal was das Ding wiegt und kostet?
> Zuverlässige Funktion, auch wenn es etwas schwerer ist?
> ...



nosewheelie  nicht mehr in meinem alter 

meine erwartungen : zuverlässige funktion, ordentliches zupacken, druckpunkt einstellbar, nicht zu teuer, gewicht egal

... und als "schlampe" mag ich mein source11 nicht bezeichnen wollen 

jemand von euch elektriker ? hab ja so nen abschaltbaren nabendynamo von supernova dran. man kann den wahlweise ganz ausschalten oder das licht an der lampe ausknipsen. macht man letzteres und läßt den dynamo quasi on, gibts nach einem jahr gebrauch nun deutlich vernehmbare brummende geräusche von der lampe.
bei solchen licht-bedingungen wie aktuell bin ich immer mit dynamo on gefahren und hab dann nur bei bedarf die lampe während der fahrt angeschaltet ... jetzt fahr ich halt mit dauerlicht, weil mich das brummen nervt ... denn den dynamo schaltet so schnell keiner während der fahrt aus 

warum verselbständigen sich solche teile und machen plötzlich unerklärbare geräusche, ohne das man je was gebrauchsunübliches dran gemacht hat


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. Juli 2013)

wissefux schrieb:


> warum verselbständigen sich solche teile und machen plötzlich unerklärbare geräusche, ohne das man je was gebrauchsunübliches dran gemacht hat



Naja durch steten Gebrauch wird die Stadtschlampe halt erst zur älteren und dann zur alten Stadtschlampe


----------



## wissefux (30. Juli 2013)

es ist keine schlampe


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. Juli 2013)

Stadtschlampe, Stadtschlampe, ... !!!


----------



## wissefux (30. Juli 2013)

nein, definitiv ein männliches bike. es hat ne querstange. ergo keine schlampe


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. Juli 2013)

Was hat eine Querstange damit zu tun? 

... wenn schon dann müsste es einen Ständer haben


----------



## wissefux (30. Juli 2013)

wahltho schrieb:


> Was hat eine Querstange damit zu tun?
> 
> ... wenn schon dann müsste es einen Ständer haben



im allgemeinen (so vor 100 jahren ...) unterscheiden sich weibliche von männlichen rädern durch die querstange. bei mtb für damen eine stärker abfallende querstange.

und einen ständer hat er sowieso


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. Juli 2013)

Na also, somit ist es ein Schlamperich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (30. Juli 2013)

schon besser


----------



## Frank (30. Juli 2013)

Was ist denn das hier für eine Schlamperei? Ihr Wutzen!

Nabendynamo? Hassu auch USB Anschluss? Was kostet so nen Ding eigentlich, also der Dynamo ... so ein Thema von dem ich NULL Plan habe und es sogar ehrlich zugebe!


----------



## wissefux (30. Juli 2013)

Frank schrieb:


> Was ist denn das hier für eine Schlamperei? Ihr Wutzen!
> 
> Nabendynamo? Hassu auch USB Anschluss? Was kostet so nen Ding eigentlich, also der Dynamo ... so ein Thema von dem ich NULL Plan habe und es sogar ehrlich zugebe!



usb anschluß ? klar, zu hause 

den dynamo gabs im gesmatpaket mit bike. keine ahnung, was der sonst so kostet ...

wenn du irgendwas mit dynamo aufladen willst, solltest du dich mal bei stuntzi im live-bericht forum umschauen. der kann sowas


----------



## Frank (30. Juli 2013)

Jo mal sehen. Für die 12 km die ich aktuell fahre hält mein iPhone akku noch durch hihi.
Aber vielleicht wirds ja iiiiiirgendwann doch mal wieder mehr.
Heute sind die neuen Schlappen geliefert worden und morgen oder übermorgen kommt mein "neuer" Dämpfer *freu*


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. Juli 2013)

Mittwochenende


----------



## wissefux (30. Juli 2013)

sagg, alder ...


----------



## Frank (30. Juli 2013)

Schlabbe montiert. Morgen kommt der Monarche.


----------



## wondermike (30. Juli 2013)

Irgendwie habe ich es dieses Jahr immer noch nicht geschafft, mal biken zu gehen. Zu kalt, zu heiß, zu nass, zu trocken, zu müde, zu abgeschlafft, usw. usw.


----------



## --bikerider-- (30. Juli 2013)

Moin Jungs,
wie gehts wie stehst?

Wer hätte am 10 oder 11 August Lust und Zeit auf KH ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frank (30. Juli 2013)

Uh Kreuznach ... da hätte ich auf jeden Fall mal wieder Bock drauf aber leider keine Zeit weil aktuell 6-Tage-Woche und sowieso sowas von unfit


----------



## Frank (30. Juli 2013)

wondermike schrieb:


> Irgendwie habe ich es dieses Jahr immer noch nicht geschafft, mal biken zu gehen. Zu kalt, zu heiß, zu nass, zu trocken, zu müde, zu abgeschlafft, usw. usw.



So gings mir jahrelang, um keine Ausrede verlegen. Aber seit ich Haus gekauft und kein Geld mehr für Benzin hab ...


----------



## EA-Tec (30. Juli 2013)

Kuehl draussen, aber dennoch irgendwie drueckende Luft. 

Gute Nacht.


----------



## wissefux (31. Juli 2013)

moin. die nächste hitzewelle rollt an ...
so wie gestern hätte es auch gereicht ...


----------



## Frank (31. Juli 2013)

Moin, war scheee heute morgen.


----------



## EA-Tec (31. Juli 2013)

Moin. 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (31. Juli 2013)

Frank schrieb:


> Moin, war scheee heute morgen.



 Dito

... die Frage ist nur, ob wir heute morgen die gleiche Sache schön gefunden haben


----------



## Frank (31. Juli 2013)

Wie ich dich zu kennen meine, wohl eher nicht - Sonnenaufgang war nett vom Bike aus. Wenn nur der blöde Bahnübergang nicht immer temporär geschlossen wäre wenn ich mal drüber will ... hab echt 80% Trefferquote


----------



## wissefux (31. Juli 2013)

sagg, alder ...


----------



## wissefux (31. Juli 2013)

Frank schrieb:


> Wenn nur der blöde Bahnübergang nicht immer temporär geschlossen wäre wenn ich mal drüber will ... hab echt 80% Trefferquote



also ich würde spontan meine fahrzeit um +- 2 minuten verschieben


----------



## Frank (31. Juli 2013)

wissefux schrieb:


> also ich würde spontan meine fahrzeit um +- 2 minuten verschieben


 
 Ich fahr einfach langsamer und die Bahn schneller.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (31. Juli 2013)

wissefux schrieb:


> sagg, alder ...



Für 'nen alden sagg geht es aber immer noch erstaunlich gut


----------



## Frank (31. Juli 2013)

So Radel mal etwas gepflegt, bin ja im FPH.


----------



## wissefux (31. Juli 2013)

Frank schrieb:


> So Radel mal etwas gepflegt, bin ja im FPH.



sag ich doch


----------



## Frank (31. Juli 2013)

Wenn ich ja Geld hätte ... seufz


----------



## Deleted 68955 (31. Juli 2013)

Dafür hast Du ja jetzt Betongold


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frank (31. Juli 2013)

Tjo ich weiss man kann nicht alles haben - schicke Hütte in super Location aber kein Geld mehr für die Hobbies


----------



## wissefux (31. Juli 2013)

Frank schrieb:


> Tjo ich weiss man kann nicht alles haben - schicke Hütte in super Location aber kein Geld mehr für die Hobbies



warum solls dir auch besser gehen wie mir 

betongold das einzig wahre 

... wir jammern ganz schön auf hohem niveau hier


----------



## mzaskar (31. Juli 2013)

wissefux schrieb:


> heute 4 rad ob der defekten klima. hoffentlich wird das leck gefunden, wird ja bald wieder heiß ...
> 
> mal was anderes : thema bremsen
> 
> ...



Shimano XT das beste was du für Geld in der Klasse bekommen kannst. Einfach zu warten, einfach Leitungen kürzen und Ersatzteile an jeder Ecke. Auch die SLX ist schon sehr zuverlässig ...... Nur lass dir keine Alte (Bremse) andrehen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (31. Juli 2013)

wissefux schrieb:


> ... wir jammern ganz schön auf hohem niveau hier



Ich jammere nicht 

Sach mal Mod: Du hast doch vor einiger Zeit eine Reihe von Freds oben angetuckert, u.a. den der Haftungsausschlussfetischisten. Wie konntest Du eigentlich DIE Ikone des Frankfurter Lokalforums, den Plausch-Fred aussen vor lassen?


----------



## Frank (31. Juli 2013)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich jammere nicht
> 
> Sach mal Mod: Du hast doch vor einiger Zeit eine Reihe von Freds oben angetuckert, u.a. den der Haftungsausschlussfetischisten. Wie konntest Du eigentlich DIE Ikone des Frankfurter Lokalforums, den Plausch-Fred aussen vor lassen?


 
tja jetzt wo du mich so direkt fragst, hab ich darauf keinen passenden Konter zur Hand - ich bitte um Bedenkzeit.


----------



## mzaskar (31. Juli 2013)

Ich vergass 

1. Moin ihr Taunus boys and girls 
2. es war heiss hier, dann wurde es kalt jetzt wird es wieder warm 
3. Quasi Wochenende da heute schon Freitag 
4. das Leben ist schön


----------



## Deleted 68955 (31. Juli 2013)

Tach Swiss boy 



Frank schrieb:


> ... ich bitte um Bedenkzeit.



Sie sei Dir gewährt


----------



## wissefux (31. Juli 2013)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich jammere nicht


du hast ja auch alles und es funktioniert auch noch alles 



wahltho schrieb:


> Sach mal Mod: Du hast doch vor einiger Zeit eine Reihe von Freds oben angetuckert, u.a. den der Haftungsausschlussfetischisten. Wie konntest Du eigentlich DIE Ikone des Frankfurter Lokalforums, den Plausch-Fred aussen vor lassen?



ich darf mal sehr frei zitieren : ein guter fred geht nicht unter, wir haben das also nicht nötig, gepinnt zu werden


----------



## Deleted 68955 (31. Juli 2013)

wissefux schrieb:


> ich darf mal sehr frei zitieren : ein guter fred geht nicht unter, wir haben das also nicht nötig, gepinnt zu werden



 Da unterschreib' ich sofort, das gab es in der jüngeren Vergangenheit ja auch entsprechende Gegenbeispiele untergehender Freds 

Nichtsdestotrotz ist doch mal die Frage erlaubt, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frank (31. Juli 2013)

Sehe, das Thema hat sich erledigt ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (31. Juli 2013)

Frank schrieb:


> Sehe, das Thema hat sich erledigt ...



 Stimmt - Das Thema der breiten Sportler


----------



## wissefux (31. Juli 2013)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Shimano XT das beste was du für Geld in der Klasse bekommen kannst. Einfach zu warten, einfach Leitungen kürzen und Ersatzteile an jeder Ecke. Auch die SLX ist schon sehr zuverlässig ...... Nur lass dir keine Alte (Bremse) andrehen



xt wäre auch der tipp des bikehändlers meines vertrauens. schau ich mir mal näher an ...


----------



## mzaskar (31. Juli 2013)

wissefux schrieb:


> xt wäre auch der tipp des bikehändlers meines vertrauens. schau ich mir mal näher an ...



Kannst du kaufen ohne überlegen, funzt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (31. Juli 2013)

**** Bäuerchen !!! ****

Spätes Mittagessen: 2 halbe Gummigeier vom Rewe, Salat & Brot.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (31. Juli 2013)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ei gugge da der Gresi lebt noch



ja sicher 
Und im Wald, da fahr ich auch  der Taunus ist echt schön  und Ferien sowieso 

Ich greife auch nochmal das Thema Bad Kreuznach auf, jemand Lust, Zeit, Bock, Kondition, ... ? Wär mal wieder cool!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (31. Juli 2013)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> ja sicher
> Und im Wald, da fahr ich auch  der Taunus ist echt schön  und Ferien sowieso
> 
> Ich greife auch nochmal das Thema Bad Kreuznach auf, jemand Lust, Zeit, Bock, Kondition, ... ? Wär mal wieder cool!




 ob du ne antwort bekommst?

mit den knackern ist doch nichts mehr los


----------



## wissefux (31. Juli 2013)

fresse jungspund. hast du nicht gelesen, dass es bei wahltho heute früh noch gut lief ?


----------



## EA-Tec (31. Juli 2013)

Noch zwei Tage, dann geht's endlich wieder in den Urlaub!  

Schon wieder so schwül draussen... echt komisches Wetter, tagsüber ist's ganz angenehm, und Abends wird's dann immer schwül und drückend.


----------



## wondermike (31. Juli 2013)

Frank schrieb:


> So gings mir jahrelang, um keine Ausrede verlegen. Aber seit ich Haus gekauft und kein Geld mehr für Benzin hab ...



Vielleicht sollte ich das auch mal probieren. Allerdings sind's bei mir nur 3 km mir dem Rad zur Arbeit.


----------



## --bikerider-- (31. Juli 2013)

wissefux schrieb:


> fresse jungspund. hast du nicht gelesen, dass es bei wahltho heute früh noch gut lief ?



ja opa


----------



## Deleted 68955 (31. Juli 2013)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> mit den knackern ist doch nichts mehr los





wissefux schrieb:


> ... hast du nicht gelesen, dass es bei wahltho heute früh noch gut lief ?



 Und eigentlich könnt' ich schon wieder und das ganz ohne die Blauen  

Die neue Kraftstation wurde heute aufgebaut und eingeweiht 

Zum Thema KH: Prinzipiell sehr gerne, ob es aber am 11. August klappt muss ich noch sehen


----------



## Frank (31. Juli 2013)

Will auch nach KH grrrr sch**** Spätdienst ... 

Buenas noches compadres!

Schön mitm Papa beim Kroaten speisen gewesen, diverse Biere intus, nun ablegen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (31. Juli 2013)

Gn8


----------



## mzaskar (31. Juli 2013)

Das mit dem Alter wird völlig überbewertet  

Am PoPo Kraftstation, Ich habe mir auch was neues bestellt  

Hihihihih


----------



## wissefux (1. August 2013)

moin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. August 2013)

Tach auch


----------



## EA-Tec (1. August 2013)

Moin.


----------



## Frank (1. August 2013)

Moin. Halbwegs ausgepennt, heute 1430-2330 Dienst. Heute kommt der Monarche an und wird verbaut


----------



## EA-Tec (1. August 2013)

Darf ich dir meine Bikes und meine Bremsen vorbei bringen? 

Ich meine, wenn du eh grad so in Umbau-Laune bist  ich "muss" in zwei Tagen in den Urlaub, so dass ich zeitlich "leider" überhaupt nicht dazu komme, die Bremsen umzubauen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. August 2013)

mzaskar schrieb:


> ..., Ich habe mir auch was neues bestellt



Was denn?


----------



## Frank (1. August 2013)

Wenn du einen Ausweis für den IPH hast, dann komm und wir bauen die Bremsen um 

Daheim hab ich für sowas kaum Ruhe


----------



## wissefux (1. August 2013)

Frank schrieb:


> Wenn du einen Ausweis für den IPH hast, dann komm und wir bauen die Bremsen um
> 
> Daheim hab ich für sowas kaum Ruhe



fph


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. August 2013)

Anhand der mir vorliegenden Stichprobe liege ich mit meinen 50% anscheinend gar nicht so verkehrt


----------



## mzaskar (1. August 2013)

Moin Frei-Tag 

Was schönes


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. August 2013)

Morgen kein Freitag, weil gestern Mittwochenende 

Eventuell aber Montag Frei-Tag


----------



## mzaskar (1. August 2013)

ich geh jetzt mal Geburtstag feiern


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. August 2013)

01. August


----------



## Frank (1. August 2013)

Dämpfer daaaa heute abend Schrauberparty im Labor....


----------



## wissefux (1. August 2013)

so, xt scheibenbremse so gut wie geordert 

frage bleibt nach der größe der scheibe. mein sehr vertrauenswürdiger verkäufer meinte, daß die großen scheiben eher zum schleifen neigen, als die kleineren und ob ich denn downhill mit dem source fahren möchte 

preislich gibt sich das quasi nix, max. 26 euro von 160 er auf 203 er ...
ist die bremspower soviel besser bei der größten scheibe ?

was würdet ihr für meinen einsatzzweck nehmen ? 160, 180 oder 203


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. August 2013)

180 VR/HR, 180VR/160HR sollte auch reichen. 203 wäre definitiv überdimensioniert.

... wobei man theoretisch auch beachten sollte, für welche Scheibenbremsgrössen Gabel und Rahmen freigegeben sind. Ich glaube nicht, dass Dein Stadtschlamperich hierfür freigegeben ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (1. August 2013)

ups, da war noch was mit freigabe 

ich seh schon, am ende werdens wie immer 160 er


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. August 2013)

Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass der Schlamperich offiziell für mehr als 160mm freigegeben ist.

Ich persönlich hätte aber keine Probleme das etwas zu überschreiten.

Mein Argon ist zum Beispiel hinsichtlich Gabel nur bis 100mm und HR-Bremse nur bis 160mm freigegeben. Ich fahre es aber mit 130mm Gabel und 183mm HR-Bremse. IZudem fahre ich es mit 2.35-Reifen, obwohl der Rahmen nur bis 2.1 freigeben ist.

Gleiches gilt für das Helius CC: 150mm-Gabel anstatt 130mm-Gabel und ebenfalls 2.35 Reifen. Ich meine bei meinem CC Rahmen (2007er-Modell) ist hinten eigentlich auch nur für 160mm Scheiben freigegeben.

Und last but not least ist Delite Grey vorn auch leicht überbaut und hat hinten eine 183er-Scheibe obwohl R&M nur bis 160mm freigibt.

Ich liege körpergewichtsmässig aber auch eher an der unteren Grenze, weshalb ich insb. beim Gabelüberbau überhaupt keine Bedenken habe, denn die Rahmen müssen ja auch Leute > 100kg abkönnen. Da sind also noch ausreichend Reserven drin.


----------



## wissefux (1. August 2013)

ich liege körpergewichtsmäßig eher an der oberen grenze, also besser das radl nicht noch mehr ausreizen 
vielleicht gehen ja 180 er, aber hab noch nix bei google drüber finden können ...


----------



## Frank (1. August 2013)

Monarche eingebaut!


----------



## Frank (1. August 2013)

Fux ich tät v/h 180er Discs machen, ist denke ich der beste Kompromiss


----------



## Crazy-Racer (1. August 2013)

wissefux schrieb:


> so, xt scheibenbremse so gut wie geordert
> 
> frage bleibt nach der größe der scheibe. mein sehr vertrauenswürdiger verkäufer meinte, daß die großen scheiben eher zum schleifen neigen, als die kleineren und ob ich denn downhill mit dem source fahren möchte
> 
> ...



160er am HR hat hier immer funktioniert
180er v/h klappt im Taunus super
203 v/h reicht auch für die 2000hm technisch runter in den Alpen am Enduro...

Systemgewicht ~100kg


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. August 2013)

wissefux schrieb:


> vielleicht gehen ja 180 er, aber hab noch nix bei google drüber finden können ...



Offiziell werden mit ziemlicher Sicherheit nur 160er erlaubt sein.

Der Bike-Händler Deines Vertrauens, bei dem Du ja auch den Schlamperich gekauft hast, sollte das für Dich bei Spec. aber herausfinden können.


----------



## wissefux (1. August 2013)

wahltho schrieb:


> Der Bike-Händler Deines Vertrauens, bei dem Du ja auch den Schlamperich gekauft hast, sollte das für Dich bei Spec. aber herausfinden können.



yep, das soll er mal machen. denn meine unterlagen zum bike und das internet gebens irgendwie nicht her


----------



## ratte (1. August 2013)

Frank schrieb:


> Dämpfer daaaa heute abend Schrauberparty im Labor....


Sache mal, wo gibbet denn sowas? 
Ich muss in unserem wohl mal den Inhalt der Werkzeugkiste etwas optimieren.


----------



## Frank (1. August 2013)

Tja  sind wegen Analysengeräten ganz gut ausgestattet, nur Dämpferpumpe musste ich mitbringen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ratte (1. August 2013)

Tja, bei unseren Geräten reichen ein paar normale Schraubendreher und Innensechskant oder die Rohrzange oder irgendwelches Spezialgedöns, was man sonst nicht brauchen kann.  
Da hat mein Multitool eine gescheitere Auswahl.


----------



## wissefux (2. August 2013)

tach auch


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. August 2013)

Moin


----------



## mzaskar (2. August 2013)

Moin 

Freitag ist Frei-Tag


----------



## wissefux (2. August 2013)

freitag ist tgif-tag


----------



## Trust2k (2. August 2013)

Moin !! 
Wünsch Euch ein schönes Wochenende 

Auto ist gepackt, gleich gehts nach Freiburg.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. August 2013)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Freitag ist Frei-Tag



Falsch: Montag ist Frei-Tag 

Heute sollte die Sky-Zweitkarte inkl. Sky+ Receiver für den Sportraum kommen


----------



## Frank (2. August 2013)

Moin. So, Kaffee intus. 1400 gehts back in den fph


----------



## wissefux (2. August 2013)

180 ist hinten max. zugelassen, wenn die scheibe an den streben vorbeigeht . vorne weiß ich noch nicht ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frank (2. August 2013)

Was is das denn für ein Rahmen?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. August 2013)

wissefux schrieb:


> 180 ist hinten max. zugelassen,



Ich bin überrascht 



wissefux schrieb:


> wenn die scheibe an den streben vorbeigeht .



Issch hab' 'ne Flex


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. August 2013)

Frank schrieb:


> Was is das denn für ein Rahmen?



Spec Source Eleven (kein MTB, sondern der Stadtschlamperich vom Fux)


----------



## Frank (2. August 2013)

Muss ja recht vintage sein .. aber ich denke wenn 160er passen dann bestimmt auch 180er. Ansonsten ist 160 hinten auch ok. Man soll eh mehr vorne bremsen 

Puh bald gehts los in den Betrieb. Wird wieder schön warm aufm Enduro aber heute nacht heim umso angenehmer.


----------



## wissefux (2. August 2013)

Frank schrieb:


> Muss ja recht vintage sein .. aber ich denke wenn 160er passen dann bestimmt auch 180er. Ansonsten ist 160 hinten auch ok. Man soll eh mehr vorne bremsen
> 
> Puh bald gehts los in den Betrieb. Wird wieder schön warm aufm Enduro aber heute nacht heim umso angenehmer.



am 23.8. kann ich euch berichten ...

bald geht´s heim  bei aktuell 33 grad an tor west, tendenz steigend


----------



## Frank (2. August 2013)

Viellicht seh


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frank (2. August 2013)

Arf damn handy app.
Vielleicht sehen wir uns ja mal am Tor? Denke ich bin gegen 1405 dort


----------



## wissefux (2. August 2013)

ich fahr tor ost rein und raus. die temperaturmessung des fph ist an tor west stationiert ...


----------



## Frank (2. August 2013)

Achsooo aber wenn du nach Kelkheim willst, wieso Ost ?? 

So los gehts hier


----------



## wissefux (2. August 2013)

ich folge dem dirketen weg, immer am bach lang bis zur haustür


----------



## mzaskar (2. August 2013)

Trust2k schrieb:


> Moin !!
> Wünsch Euch ein schönes Wochenende
> 
> Auto ist gepackt, gleich gehts nach Freiburg.



Viel Spass beim Cube Treffen 

Grüss mir die alten Cubianer 

Stefan


----------



## Frank (2. August 2013)

wissefux schrieb:


> ich folge dem dirketen weg, immer am bach lang bis zur haustür


 
Mir war nicht bewusst das es am Gewässer entlang der direkte Weg ist ... so nen Bach hat doch auch Kurven?


----------



## EA-Tec (2. August 2013)

So, Urlauuuuuuuuuuuuuuub 

Bis in drei Wochen, wünsche euch eine sonnige Zeit!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. August 2013)

Frank schrieb:


> ... so nen Bach hat doch auch Kurven?



Der Bach verläuft ziemlich geradlinig, aber "immer am Bach lang" ist trotzdem etwas simplifiziert 
 @EA-Tec: Viel Spass und komm' heil wieder


----------



## wissefux (2. August 2013)

yep. in unseren breiten sind flussläufe gerne mal begradigt, so auch der des liederbachs in vielen abschnitten.

einzig der feldweg zwischen u-liederbach und liederbach verläuft etwas abseits des bachs, aber er ist immer in sichtweite ...


----------



## ratte (2. August 2013)

Boah, wat bin ich bei den Temperaturen froh, dass wir in absehbarer Zeit in ein neues Gebäude mit gekühlter Zuluft ziehen.
Bei >30°C im Büro kann ja keiner mehr geradeaus denken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (2. August 2013)

Engadin wirkommen


----------



## wissefux (2. August 2013)

allen urlaubern viel spass ...

bei 23 grad im büro lässt sich besser aushalten als daheim. fehlt nur die playstation, der tv, ein nettes bett und das frauchen ...


----------



## wissefux (2. August 2013)

p.s. die reihenfolge war jetzt in etwa so, wie ich sie zu hause rein zeitlich nach der arbeit antreffe


----------



## Klein-Holgi (2. August 2013)

So...nach langer Abstinenz hier hat mich nämlich genau die PS3 daran erinnert, dass es hier mal ein Thema gab. Ich glaub ich hab das aus Versehen mal aus den Abos gelöscht

...stand doch da vorhin wirklich "...wissefux ist jetzt online..."


----------



## wissefux (2. August 2013)

das ist aber schon ein paar stunden her ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. August 2013)

N'abend 

Sky funzt jetzt auch in der privaten Muckibude


----------



## Klein-Holgi (2. August 2013)

wissefux schrieb:


> das ist aber schon ein paar stunden her ...



ja sicher...hab ja auch erst noch fertig gespielt


----------



## wissefux (2. August 2013)

Klein-Holgi schrieb:


> ja sicher...hab ja auch erst noch fertig gespielt



was haben wir denn gezockt ? fifa 13 ?


----------



## Klein-Holgi (2. August 2013)

ne...heute nicht, aber gut zu wissen, dass das bei "mir" immer aufleuchtet, dass "ich" am FIFA-spielen bin. Das ist zu 99% der Sohnemann, der dann heimlich spielt Ein Schauspiel für sich, wenn die Jungs am Onlinespielen sind. Da liegt der Laptop nebendran mit Headset auf (Skype?) und dann geht's los...

Papa ist mehr auf der MaxPayne-Schiene unterwegs...ich arbeite mich grade an den Multiplayer Level 50 ran. Mehr geht dann nicht...und bei 48 dümpel ich grade rum...49 sollte morgen fallen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (3. August 2013)

ach so ist das 

moin


----------



## Klein-Holgi (3. August 2013)

Moin auch ihr Plauscher...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. August 2013)

Moin, moin 

Immer noch müde


----------



## Frank (3. August 2013)

Moin.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. August 2013)

Schon wieder ziemlich warm da draussen. Kann mich heute irgendwie nicht zum biken motivieren.


----------



## Frank (3. August 2013)

Ja recht schwül hier in Kriftel. In zwei Stunden strampel ich wieder in den Betrieb falls es dann nicht grad gewittert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ratte (3. August 2013)

Auf's Rad geht's heute noch.
Nun aber erstmal Pflanzen umtopfen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. August 2013)

Hab' erstmal 'ne Stunde Workout im privaten Fitti absolviert 

Jetzt fehl nur noch ein X-Trainer, dann ist es perfekt ausgestattet 

Schön kühl im Keller und dazu Motovision TV 

... was mich aber daran erinnert hat, dass ich mein vierrädriges Spassgefährt in letzter Zeit sträflich vernachlässigt habe


----------



## wissefux (3. August 2013)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... was mich aber daran erinnert hat, dass ich mein vierrädriges Spassgefährt in letzter Zeit sträflich vernachlässigt habe



du fährst wohl lieber im winter oben ohne als im sommer


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. August 2013)

Das Problem ist, dass ich derzeit kaum noch Gelegenheit habe damit zu fahren.

EB und zurück ist jetzt 100% 2-Rad. Trainieren in Ruppsch entfällt jetzt w/ des privaten Fitness-Studios,...


----------



## Frank (3. August 2013)

So, wieder uff Abbeid. Jubel. Eklisch da draussen puh.


----------



## mzaskar (3. August 2013)

Engadin


----------



## wissefux (3. August 2013)

wahltho schrieb:


> Das Problem ist, dass ich derzeit kaum noch Gelegenheit habe damit zu fahren.
> ...



bei passender entlohnung opfere ich auch ein wenig kostbarer freizeit und fahr ihn für dich durch den taunus


----------



## Frank (3. August 2013)

wissefux schrieb:


> bei passender entlohnung opfere ich auch ein wenig kostbarer freizeit und fahr ihn für dich durch den taunus


 
Ich komm mit.


----------



## mzaskar (3. August 2013)

Frank schrieb:


> Ich komm mit.



Und ich kann ihm ja mal ein paar Alpenpässe zeigen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. August 2013)

Auf die Idee mit den Alpenpässen bin ich heute auch gekommen, als ich Motovision TV geschaut habe 

So ich bin dann heute doch noch Rad gefahren und zwar nach langer Zeit mal wieder Keinrad


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (3. August 2013)

keinrad


----------



## EA-Tec (3. August 2013)

Bissl arg heiß in Rosenheim, Oberbayern  

Kurzer Zwischenstop bei den Eltern, heut Nacht um 4 geht's weiter. 








Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. August 2013)

wissefux schrieb:


> keinrad



Auch bekannt als 0-Rad


----------



## Frank (3. August 2013)

Spätdienst war heute nicht so lange wie befürchtet ... morgen frei *juhu*

Gute Nacht.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. August 2013)

Gn8


----------



## wissefux (4. August 2013)

wahltho schrieb:


> Auch bekannt als 0-Rad



moin. ich habs immer noch net kapiert


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. August 2013)

moin, moin 



wissefux schrieb:


> moin. ich habs immer noch net kapiert



0-Rad = Keinrad = Spin-Trainer


----------



## wissefux (4. August 2013)

ahh, schwungrad


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. August 2013)

Genau - Im kühlen Keller mit 'nem guten Film dazu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ratte (4. August 2013)

Bei uns gibt es nur Schwungmasse. 
Mal sehen, wo die heute mal wieder in Bewegung gesetzt wird. 

Guten Morgen zusammen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. August 2013)

Gute Nacht


----------



## wissefux (5. August 2013)

moin. auf in den fph !


----------



## mzaskar (5. August 2013)

Pit Nair im Engadin, kurzer Abschied vom Engadin..... Scheeee war's


----------



## Frank (5. August 2013)

Morsche. Erstaunlich wie man 18° als kalt empfinden kann.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. August 2013)

Morgäähn 

Frei-Tag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (5. August 2013)

freitag ist frei-tag


----------



## Frank (5. August 2013)

Sonntag is Frei-tag. 6-Tage-Woche. Grummel.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. August 2013)

wissefux schrieb:


> freitag ist frei-tag



Ne heute ist Frei-Tag 

Letzte Woche war Mittwoch Frei-Tag. Diese Woche ist Montag Frei-Tag. Immer schön flexibel, so wie es gerade am besten passt


----------



## wissefux (5. August 2013)

Frank schrieb:


> Sonntag is Frei-tag. 6-Tage-Woche. Grummel.



also ich hätte mir da schon den aufkleber vom bike gerissen bzw. ihn gar nicht erst drauf gemacht


----------



## Frank (5. August 2013)

Besser der als der verbleichte Marzocchi Sticker von anno dazumal


----------



## wissefux (6. August 2013)

moin


----------



## Frank (6. August 2013)

Moin. *schwitz*


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. August 2013)

Tach


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. August 2013)

Nach dem Frühsport im Fitnesskeller sehr schön 2-rädrig nach EB gelangt


----------



## wissefux (6. August 2013)

das hat heute grade so hingehauen. ohne packstation zwischenstopp wäre ich fast ganz trocken geblieben. so kam ich knapp 10 min vor weltuntergang leicht befeuchtet heim ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. August 2013)

Ich werde trocken heimkommen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. August 2013)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Engadin



Für so schöne Schmetterlinge muss man übrigens gar nicht bis ins Engadin. So ein ähnlicher sass vorgestern auf unserem Gartenzaun 



wahltho schrieb:


> Ich werde trocken heimkommen



 Strike!


----------



## wissefux (7. August 2013)

moin


----------



## wissefux (7. August 2013)

4 rad geschlossen eine gute wahl heute


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. August 2013)

Moin 

Wie immer erstmal einen Espresso und dann ab in den Keller zum Frühsport


----------



## mzaskar (7. August 2013)

wahltho schrieb:


> FÃ¼r so schÃ¶ne Schmetterlinge muss man Ã¼brigens gar nicht bis ins Engadin. So ein Ã¤hnlicher sass vorgestern auf unserem Gartenzaun
> 
> 
> 
> Strike!



Nichts fÃ¼r ungut, aber da schaue ich mir lieber die i. Engadin an  

Guten Morgen Freunde ð

500m vor dem rettenden Ziel ging's los, bis ich das Bike in der Garage hatte war ich flotsch nass. In etwas so, als ob ich in den See gehÃ¼pft wÃ¤re


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. August 2013)

Früsport beendet, noch ein Espresso und dann ab auf das 2-Rad


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. August 2013)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Guten Morgen Freunde ï¿½ï¿½



Guten Morgen Freund 



mzaskar schrieb:


> Nichts fÃ¼r ungut, aber da schaue ich mir lieber die i. Engadin an




Und ich mir halt lieber in meinem Garten oder direkt vor der TÃ¼r im Taunus.  



wahltho schrieb:


> ... dann ab auf das 2-Rad



 Done - Gut und bis auf ein paar wenige Tropfen trocken 2-rÃ¤drig nach EB gelangt


----------



## Frank (7. August 2013)

Ahoi, bei Sonne in die Fabrik gefahren ... mal sehen ob ich am späten Abend halbwegs trocken nach Hause kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. August 2013)

Ist lt. Regenradar bald schon wieder durchgezogen


----------



## wissefux (7. August 2013)

also hier ist es erst mal durch ... wäre sich heute locker ausgegangen mit trocken ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. August 2013)

Gut und trocken 2-rädrig heimgekommen


----------



## wissefux (8. August 2013)

moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. August 2013)

moin moin

Heute leider mal wieder ein Anfall seniler Bettflucht


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. August 2013)

... dafür dann aber Zeit für ausgiebigen Frühsport im Privatfitti


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (8. August 2013)

gleich frei-tag


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. August 2013)

Ich überlege auch noch, morgen evtl. einen 2.Frei-tag einzulegen und mal den nächsten Schritt der Altersteilzeit weiter anzutasten.


----------



## wissefux (9. August 2013)

moin am heutigen frei-tag. ausgepennt xl ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. August 2013)

moin 

Nur einigermaßen ausgepennt. Erstmal ein Espresso und dann ab ins Fitte zum Frühsport


----------



## wissefux (10. August 2013)

moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. August 2013)

Tach auch


----------



## habkeinnick (10. August 2013)

Morsche wahltho und fux,

heute durfte ich lernen das man vielleicht doch hin und wieder Gabel und Dämpferservice machen lassen sollte...ungefedert fährt sich ganz schön bescheiden ;-)


----------



## habkeinnick (10. August 2013)

Ach und wo sind die ganzen anderen Talkrunden hin?


----------



## wissefux (10. August 2013)

servus hkn. die anderen wurden mangels talker durchgereicht oder haben sich vorsorglich pinnen lassen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. August 2013)

Gute Nacht oder Moin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (11. August 2013)

bin für moin ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. August 2013)

Ich hab' noch mal drüber geschlafen, jetzt bin ich auch für moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. August 2013)

Wo sind sie denn alle? 

GN8


----------



## wissefux (12. August 2013)

na hier ... moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. August 2013)

moin, moin


----------



## Frank (12. August 2013)

Mahlzeit.


----------



## Rubik (12. August 2013)

Habidere und Mahlzeit!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. August 2013)

Ich glaube ich mache mich bald mal heimwärts, denn es könnte heute noch Regen geben


----------



## ratte (12. August 2013)

Sollte ja noch hingehauen haben. 

Bei mir gab'es drei Tropfen. Aber wer hatte den großen Ventilator von vorne eingeschaltet?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. August 2013)

ratte schrieb:


> Sollte ja noch hingehauen haben.



 Yepp - Kurz nachdem ich zu Hause war, hat es ziemlich angefangen zu plästern


----------



## wondermike (12. August 2013)

Am Samstag haben wir es auch endlich mal wieder in die ehemals heimischen Gefilde geschafft, zum Thai-Festival in Bad Homburg. Den überteuerten Schlangenfraß hätte ich aber selber besser hingekriegt.


----------



## wissefux (13. August 2013)

moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. August 2013)

Tach auch


----------



## Frank (13. August 2013)

Ahoi!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. August 2013)

N' abend


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (13. August 2013)

gn8


----------



## wissefux (14. August 2013)

moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. August 2013)

Morgääähhhnnnn 

Wie immer erstmal in den Fitte-Keller zum Frühsport


----------



## Crazy-Racer (14. August 2013)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> Ach und wo sind die ganzen anderen Talkrunden hin?



Was denn? Du hier? 

Alles fit soweit? Lebt das Torque noch?



Morgen geht es in den Urlaub  in die Berge


----------



## --bikerider-- (14. August 2013)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Was denn? Du hier?
> 
> Alles fit soweit? Lebt das Torque noch?
> 
> ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. August 2013)

Viel Spass und bleibt gesund


----------



## wissefux (15. August 2013)

yep. moin.


----------



## Trust2k (15. August 2013)

Good n8 zZzzz


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. August 2013)

Moin moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. August 2013)

Nach dem Frühsport sehr schön 2-rädrig nach EB gelangt.

So langsam wird es morgen etwas frisch und man könnte fast einen Pullover gebrauchen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (15. August 2013)

frisch und dunkel


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. August 2013)

frisch und sonnig


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. August 2013)

Endspurt ins w/e 

Diesmal XXL = 4 Tage


----------



## mzaskar (15. August 2013)

Vorher - Nachher (Das Bild vom dicken, vollgefuttertem Bauch erspare ich euch  )


----------



## mzaskar (15. August 2013)

Das Ziel für Samstag ...  ohne Bike


----------



## Frank (15. August 2013)

Feierabend! Juhu! Morgen Frei-Tag, dann wieder 3 Tage plackern grrr

So nun die LED anwerfen und durch die Felder heim schnurren.


----------



## wissefux (16. August 2013)

moin. seltsame arbeitszeiten unser mod hat ...

tgif


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. August 2013)

Moin, Moin 

Das heißt "Schichtarbeit"


----------



## wissefux (16. August 2013)

seltsame schichten ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. August 2013)

Tja das ist halt die neue Flexibilität, die von den Arbeitnehmern in D verlangt wird


----------



## mzaskar (16. August 2013)

Quasi fleximod


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. August 2013)

Der fürstliche Filius ist dann heute morgen zum Studium nach Amsterdam abgerauscht  

... natürlich standesgemäß im P. Cayenne


----------



## wissefux (16. August 2013)

endlich sturmfreie bude


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. August 2013)

Genau

... wurde nach 20 Jahren offen gesagt auch endlich Zeit


----------



## Alberto68 (16. August 2013)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... natürlich standesgemäß im P. Cayenne



das nenn ich mal ein Abi Geschenk...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (16. August 2013)

Alberto68 schrieb:


> das nenn ich mal ein Abi Geschenk...



... und das sogar ohne 1er schnitt (nur ne vermutung gemäß wahrscheinlichkeit) 

mann oh mann, dieser große feldberg trägt seinen namen zu recht. wußte gar nicht mehr, daß der soooo groß und soooo berg ist


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. August 2013)

Keine Sorge Jungs, war nur 'nen Limo-Service


----------



## wissefux (16. August 2013)

ich weiss doch, was der filius fürn auto hat


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. August 2013)

Apropos: Sucht hier einer gerade 'en VW Polo?


----------



## wissefux (16. August 2013)

nenn mal zahlen, daten, fakten zum polo ... hab da ev. jemanden ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. August 2013)

Ich schick' Dir 'ne PN oder ruf' morgen mal an.


----------



## ratte (16. August 2013)

wissefux schrieb:


> mann oh mann, dieser große feldberg trägt seinen namen zu recht. wußte gar nicht mehr, daß der soooo groß und soooo berg ist


Musst wohl mal wieder häufiger hoch. 
Oder Sonntag doch mitfahren statt zugucken?


----------



## wissefux (16. August 2013)

für mitfahren reichts noch lange nicht ... werde froh sein, wenn ich mich am schulberg nicht blamiere und schieben muss. oder besser gleich von oben locker flockig zum sportplatz runterballern ...

hab heute freiwillig den x-trail bergauf ausgelassen


----------



## ratte (16. August 2013)

Man(n) muss es ja auch nicht direkt übertreiben. 

Gute Nacht zusammen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. August 2013)

Tach auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (17. August 2013)

wahltho schrieb:


> Tach auch



moin


----------



## ratte (17. August 2013)

Moin.

Äh, wo ist die Sonne hin?
Zumindest die Temperaturen sind angenehm.


----------



## wissefux (17. August 2013)

sonne ist doch reichlich vorhanden, brutzelt auch ganz ordentlich ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. August 2013)

Yepp


----------



## Frank (17. August 2013)

Ahoi ihr Nasen.
Tja sitz mal wieder im IPH ... bis jetzt nix zu tun. Wär lieber mal zum Staufen rauf aber keine Ahnung *grummel* ... morgen 1130-1730 *grunz*


----------



## ratte (17. August 2013)

50 km, 1460 hm, was hat uns da heute nur geritten mit den dicken Bikes... 

...und nun nur noch Couch.

Gute Nacht.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. August 2013)

Ich dachte, Ihr hättet die Bikes geritten  

GN8


----------



## wissefux (18. August 2013)

moin. auf zu den eppstein trails ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. August 2013)

moin moin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. August 2013)

wissefux schrieb:


> auf zu den eppstein trails ...



 Igitt Herden-Biken, noch schlimmer als Rudel-Biken :kotz:


----------



## ratte (18. August 2013)

Hat mich da doch gestern irgend so ein Mistvieh an der Wade erwischt. 
Wade dick, schmerzhaft und verdammt juckig. 
Wenn ich das Vieh erwische...


----------



## Frank (18. August 2013)

... und ich sitz mir mal wieder im Betrieb den Allerwertesten platt.


----------



## wissefux (19. August 2013)

moin. ab in der park, 4 rad geschlossen ...


----------



## Frank (19. August 2013)

Ich heute auch Auto, keine Lust auf Schmodder. Morgen wieder, ach nee morgen ist ja Frei-Tag  
Also am Mittwoch wieder.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. August 2013)

moin 

Ne, heute ist Frei-Tag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (19. August 2013)




----------



## wissefux (19. August 2013)

schöne eisbahn


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. August 2013)

Genau - Wo ist der Schlitten?


----------



## mzaskar (19. August 2013)

Traurig zu sehen, wieviel Rhonegletscher in den letzten Jahren verschwunden ist. Bin vor ca 10!Jahre dort vorbei gefahren. Damals ging er noch bis zur Abbruchkante, vor 3 Jahren war die Gletschhöhle noch im Gletscher. Jetzt gibt es einen See und die Gletscherhöhle ist mit Planen abgedeckt und schaut so geschützt 2 m aus dem Gletscher heraus


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. August 2013)

Tja der Klimawandel 

... Auf Grönländisch bedeutet das Wort für Klimawandel übrigens Klimaverbesserung


----------



## wissefux (19. August 2013)

klar, die freuen sich, wenns mal wärmer wird ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. August 2013)

Können sie hält endlich nach über 1000 Jahren mal wieder selbst Gemüse anbauen 

GN8


----------



## wissefux (20. August 2013)

moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. August 2013)

moin moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. August 2013)

Gn8


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (21. August 2013)

Ziel


----------



## mzaskar (21. August 2013)

Wehrhafte Schweiz





Jump





  Huge


----------



## wissefux (21. August 2013)

moin


----------



## Frank (21. August 2013)

Moin auch.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. August 2013)

Tachen


----------



## wissefux (21. August 2013)

so, bike istbeim doc ... obwohl mir heute die quietschenden bremsen mal nützlich waren. ein zeitgenosse mit dickem kopfhörer wollte nicht auf mein klingeln reagieren, da bin ich mal kurz auf die bremse ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. August 2013)

Und ist Mzaskar inzwischen am Ziel angekommen?


----------



## wissefux (22. August 2013)

moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. August 2013)

Moin moin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. August 2013)

Ich glaube ich bestelle bald mal die PS 4 vor


----------



## Klein-Holgi (22. August 2013)

zu spät...oder hab ich was verpasst? Bei Amazon ist die Vorbestellmenge bereits übern Tresen gegangen...ab jetzt Warteliste

übrigens: ***Bäuerchen*** Die Verpflegung außerhalb der Kantine ist doch die beste


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. August 2013)

Klein-Holgi schrieb:


> zu spät...oder hab ich was verpasst? Bei Amazon ist die Vorbestellmenge bereits übern Tresen gegangen...ab jetzt Warteliste



 Da hatte ich noch gar nicht drauf geachtet


----------



## Klein-Holgi (22. August 2013)

Da für mich aber spieletechnisch nicht grade das gelbe vom Ei zum Termin dabei ist, kann ich das auch aussitzen bis nächstes Jahr. Solange noch reichlich Jungs den Multiplayer von MP3 zocken, bin ich beschäftigt....


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. August 2013)

Auf ein paar Wochen kommt es mir auch nicht an, aber Killzone 4 scheint schon der Hammer zu werden


----------



## wissefux (22. August 2013)

alles was ich brauche läuft auf ps3. ich warte definitiv noch ...

xt bremsen verbaut. machen einen ordentlichen eindruck. morgen ist frei-tag ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. August 2013)

Ich werde definitiv nicht lange warten ...

Morenist kein Frei-Tag, da Montag Frei-Tag war. Wird aber wohl nur ein kurzer Tag auf dem Hochsitz, also quasi halber Frei-Tag.

GN8.


----------



## Klein-Holgi (22. August 2013)

wissefux schrieb:


> alles was ich brauche läuft auf ps3. ich warte definitiv noch ...



Gerade, was ich brauche, läuft erstmal nur auf PS3. Wenn nämlich GT6 rauskommt für die "olle Konsole"

Gut nacht dann auch allerseits...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. August 2013)

Moin 

Leichter Anfall seniler Bettflucht, also erstmal ab ins Privat-Fitti.


----------



## wissefux (23. August 2013)

moin moin. ausgepennt xxl


----------



## wissefux (23. August 2013)

ac4 und gt6 interessieren mich hauptsächlich. die ps4 muss ich mir erst mal live ansehen. wenn da die grafik nicht erheblich besser als bei ser ps3 ist, kommen wir eher nicht so schnell zusammen ...


----------



## Klein-Holgi (23. August 2013)

moin zusammen...bereits aus dem IP  
Ob GT6 wirklich soviel anders/besser ist? Aber egal. Seit der ersten Folge bin ich dabei und kanns nie erwarten bis das Neueste kommt. Wegen dem 5er hab ich extra die PS3 damals geholt
Problem ist ja auch, dass die PS3-sachen nicht laufen auf PS4. Da steht dann wieder alles rum


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. August 2013)

wahltho schrieb:


> Leichter Anfall seniler Bettflucht, also erstmal ab ins Privat-Fitti.



 Done

So langsam könnte ich mich auch mal auf den Hochsitz begeben


----------



## ratte (23. August 2013)

Urlaub... 

Da kann einen auch die Steuerabrechnung vom Finanzamt nicht wirklich ärgern.


----------



## ratte (23. August 2013)

Durch den Fux drauf aufmerksam geworden: 
Vorsicht, Humor.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. August 2013)

Den fand ich auch lustisch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. August 2013)

Respekt!


----------



## wissefux (24. August 2013)

moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. August 2013)

moin moin


----------



## wissefux (24. August 2013)

ratte schrieb:


> Durch den Fux drauf aufmerksam geworden:
> Vorsicht, Humor.



das beste daran : ich war schneller als die bild


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. August 2013)

Fux - Der neue Webcrawler


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. August 2013)

Gn8


----------



## wissefux (25. August 2013)

tach


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. August 2013)

wissefux schrieb:


> tach



... auch


----------



## --bikerider-- (25. August 2013)

Soo, zurück aus dem Urlaub!

Schnee wars


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. August 2013)

Welcome back Euch kühnen Recken


----------



## wissefux (26. August 2013)

moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. August 2013)

moin moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. August 2013)

Nach dem Frühsport sehr schön 2-rädrig und nahezu trocken auf den Hochsitz in EB gelangt 

Kein Rucksack mehr, keine Satteltasche mehr, einfach auf's 2-Rad setzen und losfahren  - Herrlich


----------



## EA-Tec (26. August 2013)

Moin, 

drei Wochen Urlaub vorbei 

Und nun wieder der alltägliche Wahnsinn angesagt...


----------



## wissefux (26. August 2013)

https://www.openpetition.de/petitio...ldbestimmung-im-waldgesetz-baden-wuerttemberg

jede stimme zählt. gemeinsam gegen den schwachsinn in bw


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. August 2013)

So ein Pech auch!


----------



## wissefux (26. August 2013)

mit mehr pech hätte er vielleicht glück gehabt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. August 2013)

Stimmt - Er hat halt kein Pech gehabt


----------



## mzaskar (26. August 2013)

Wahrscheinlich ist ein Tropfen gefallen, da hat er einen Herzkasper bekommen ....

Ohne jetzt pietätlos sein zu wollen


----------



## ratte (26. August 2013)

Mahlzeit.

Grüße vom Ijsselmeer. 
Ersten Sonnenbrand schon eingefangen. 
Die nächsten Tage lässt uns der Wind wohl im Stich, dann geht's eben mal auf's Rad.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. August 2013)

Ei da könntet Ihr ja glatt unseren Filius in Amsterdam besuchen


----------



## wissefux (27. August 2013)

moin. erste ausfahrt der neuen bremsen ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. August 2013)

moin. kurzfristig eine woche frei-tag aus familiären gründen ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. August 2013)

Doch kein neues iPhone 5 

Hatte in letzter Zeit Probleme mit dem Dock-Connector meines iPhone 5 und dachte schon, es sei ein Wackelkontakt. Daraufhin hatte ich heute um 19:00 Uhr einen Termin an der Genius-Bar im Store im MTZ und mich schon darauf eingestellt in der Garantiezeit ein neues Gerät zu erhalten.

Der freundliche Genius wusste aber sofort was das Problem ist und prockelte mit einem spitzen Gegenstand einfach nur jede Menge Flusen und Staub aus dem Dock-Connector


----------



## wissefux (27. August 2013)

gibt doch eh bald iphone 6


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. August 2013)

Klar - aber ein fast neues 5er lässt sich besser vertickern 

Ein 6er würde man nämlich nicht bekommen, wenn man ein defektes 5er während der Garantiezeit reklamiert 

Bei A. steht die Vertragsverlängerung an, also habe ich wahrscheinlich 'eh bald ein neues 6er (der 5s) 

GN8


----------



## wissefux (27. August 2013)

dito bei mir ... na gut, noch ein halbes jahr. aber bis dahin sollte ein neues da sein ...

gn8


----------



## wissefux (28. August 2013)

moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. August 2013)

moin moin


----------



## mzaskar (28. August 2013)

Montag beim (neuen) Inder im Dorf lecker gegessen --> bad night  der Tag danach eher bescheiden, heute so lala


----------



## wissefux (28. August 2013)

hat ich bei indisch auch schon oft ... schmeckt eigentlich wirklich alles gut, aber hat oft nachwirkungen. wahrscheinlich die gewürze ...


----------



## wissefux (29. August 2013)

moin am halben frei-tag


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. August 2013)

Tach auch 

Hatte noch nie Probleme mit indischem Essen.

Ausser 1x vor ca. 13 Jahren bei einem Inder in der Brick Lane Road in London - Da ist das Fladenbrot in Kombination mit Bier nach dem Verzehr in meinem Bauch noch weiter aufgegangen. Ich dachte ich würde platzen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. August 2013)

Backt schon mal 'nen Kuchen: Morgen feiert der Plausch-Fred seinen siebten Geburtstag und ist somit eingeschränkt geschäftsfähig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (29. August 2013)

Ich bis Montag auch nicht ð

Heute gab es in der Kantine Indisches Essen ..... Ob das gut geht ð³


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. August 2013)

Und?


----------



## Hopi (29. August 2013)

Moin Kinners, sonnige (ok, jetzt ist sie auch hier untergegangen) Grüsse von der Binnenküste  

Nach einem entspannten Frühstück, haben wir uns die Zeit bis zum angesagten Wind, mit einer kleinen Radtour nach Zurich vertrieben. 
Mal eben 25km zur Nordsee rauf, kurz auf das Meer kucken und wieder zurück, sehr entspannend (fast wie Rolle). Ab 15:00 kam dann der Wind und der Spaß ging  auf dem Wasser weiter


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. August 2013)

Da hättet Ihr noch einen kurzen Abstecher nach Kornwerderzand machen sollen, dann wüsstet Ihr, wie Lands End aussieht 

Seid Ihr in Hindeloopen?

Da lag die Yacht meines Vaters.

... resp. sie liegt immer noch da, gehört ihm nur nicht mehr


----------



## wissefux (29. August 2013)

war zürich net in der schweiz 

gn8 und immer hart am wind bleiben ...


----------



## Klein-Holgi (30. August 2013)

, Plauschfred


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopi (30. August 2013)

Moin.

Gut geraten.
Hindeloopen ist ein nettes Kaff, nur der Kiteeinstiegsbereich ist eine Katastrophe. Also geht es gleich wieder nach Mirns.

Bei Zurich mussten wir gestern auch mal lachen: schweizer Auto mit Zürcher Nummernschild, dann noch einer aus Bern.

Grüße
ratte im Hopigewand


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. August 2013)

Moin 

Zum siebten Geburtstag dem Plausch-Fred alles Gute


----------



## Hopi (30. August 2013)

wir haben auch einen Kuchen gekauft  der Kaffee ist auch schon fertig, wann dürfen wir euch alle zur Geburtstagparty hier in Hindeloopen erwarten


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. August 2013)

Ladet doch meinen Filius ein, der hat es aus Amsterdam nicht so weit


----------



## Hopi (30. August 2013)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ladet doch meinen Filius ein, der hat es aus Amsterdam nicht so weit



Der ist kein Plauscher  und mit deinem Zweisitzer ist das doch ein Katzenspung  500km = 2,5 Stunden für dich


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. August 2013)

So die beiden Katzis mit Tricks eingefangen. Gleich geht es ab zum Cat-Doc zur jährlichen Impfung.


----------



## wissefux (30. August 2013)

moin und happy b-day


----------



## Frank (30. August 2013)

Tachchen aus dem FPH.

Heute eventuell kleiner Abstecher zum Meisterturm und wenn ich dann noch kann eventuell noch Staufen.


----------



## mzaskar (30. August 2013)

wissefux schrieb:


> war zürich net in der schweiz
> 
> gn8 und immer hart am wind bleiben ...



Klimaerwärmung


----------



## wissefux (30. August 2013)

Frank schrieb:


> Tachchen aus dem FPH.
> 
> Heute eventuell kleiner Abstecher zum Meisterturm und wenn ich dann noch kann eventuell noch Staufen.



na immerhin zum meistertum hat unser mod es schon geschafft ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (30. August 2013)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Klimaerwärmung



stimmt, da war was ...


----------



## Frank (30. August 2013)

wissefux schrieb:


> na immerhin zum meistertum hat unser mod es schon geschafft ...



Ha ha ha ... wer untrainiert ist, der braucht für den Spott nicht zu sorgen gelle.

Immerhin mal Tor West-Zeilsheim-Münster-Freibad Kelkheim-Gundelhard-Meisterturm-Kriftel.

So viel bin ich seit Jahren nicht gefahren. Also bin ich auch ein bisserl stolz ohne Kollaps das Bierchen genossen zu haben


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. August 2013)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Klimaerwärmung





wissefux schrieb:


> stimmt, da war was ...



Ich freue mich auch schon auf die Yachthäfen in der Kölner Bucht, dann kann man endlich wieder in der Nähe vernünftig Segeln gehen


----------



## --bikerider-- (30. August 2013)

wann gehts denn mal nach kh


----------



## Klein-Holgi (30. August 2013)

Frank schrieb:


> Ha ha ha ... wer untrainiert ist, der braucht für den Spott nicht zu sorgen gelle.
> 
> Immerhin mal Tor West-Zeilsheim-Münster-Freibad Kelkheim-Gundelhard-Meisterturm-Kriftel.
> 
> So viel bin ich seit Jahren nicht gefahren. Also bin ich auch ein bisserl stolz ohne Kollaps das Bierchen genossen zu haben



Respekt  

Andersrum ist mein normaler Heimweg per Rad, sonst lohnt sich das Klamottenwechseln ja kaum: Tor, Hofem, Turm, Gundelh., Freibad und dann fast zu Hause

Aber dann Prost Haste verdient Mach das einfach noch paarmal und dann fährste diese Runde 3 Mal nur zum Spaß


----------



## wissefux (31. August 2013)

moin


----------



## Frank (31. August 2013)

Moin aus dem FPH. Heute 4-rädrig weil ich heute nachmittag den Filius aus Hotel Oma abholen muss, morgen wieder aufm Späschialeist.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (31. August 2013)

Tach auch


----------



## Deleted 68955 (31. August 2013)

Heute ist der X-Trainer aufgebaut worden - Jetzt ist das private Fitti im Keller komplett 

... X-Trainer ist wesentlich effektiver als Spin-Trainer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (31. August 2013)

**** Bäuerchen !!! ****

... zu ungewohnter Stunde 

Den Geburtstag des Vaters des Fürsten beim Lieblingsitaliener in K'stein kulinarisch begangen


----------



## mzaskar (1. September 2013)

Gestern in den Alpen


----------



## Crazy-Racer (1. September 2013)

Moin!
Gleich geht es in den Taunus, nach dem Urlaub erst mal schauen, ob die üblichen Hügel noch an Ort und Stelle sind


----------



## wissefux (1. September 2013)

moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. September 2013)

moin, moin 

Ist Stefan immer noch unterwegs?


----------



## mzaskar (1. September 2013)

Heute Breithorn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (1. September 2013)

Feierabend


----------



## wondermike (1. September 2013)

Heute endlich auch mal wieder ein Ründchen gefahren. Aber nur im Flachland. Vielleicht schaffe ich es demnächst auch mal in die Berge. Oder wenigstens den Odenwald.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. September 2013)

Heute gut zwei Stunden Sport absolviert: Vibrationsplatte, Kraftstation und x-Trainer.

Morgen ist noch Frei-Tag, muss aber um 09:00 Uhr mit Joe zum Cat-Doc nach fbh.


----------



## wondermike (1. September 2013)

wahltho schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> Zum siebten Geburtstag dem Plausch-Fred alles Gute



Shit, ist das wirklich alles schon so lange her? Verdammt sind wir alt.


----------



## Maggo (1. September 2013)

Alles Gute lieber Plauschthread, wenn auch nachträglich! 

329!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. September 2013)

328


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. September 2013)




----------



## wissefux (2. September 2013)

moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. September 2013)

moin moin


----------



## wissefux (2. September 2013)

324


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (2. September 2013)




----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. September 2013)

322


----------



## Crazy-Racer (2. September 2013)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Moin!
> Gleich geht es in den Taunus, nach dem Urlaub erst mal schauen, ob die üblichen Hügel noch an Ort und Stelle sind



Und wir sind tatsächlich auch wieder zurück gekommen!

Eine sehr schöne, trailige Runde über Feldi, Alde, kleinen Feldi, Alde, Feldi über ein paar altbekannte Trails, die schon lange nicht mehr von uns unter die Stollen genommen wurden  58km / 1630hm

Und dabei mal wieder richtig Lust auf ein Plauscher-Ründchen wie früher (2006 ff) bekommen 
Vielleicht lässt sich da ja mal wieder ein Termin finden? Was meint ihr?


----------



## Cynthia (2. September 2013)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> ...
> Und dabei mal wieder richtig Lust auf ein Plauscher-Ründchen wie früher (2006 ff) bekommen
> Vielleicht lässt sich da ja mal wieder ein Termin finden? Was meint ihr?



Das wäre kuhl! 
Schön, euch gestern unterwegs anzutreffen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. September 2013)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Und dabei mal wieder richtig Lust auf ein Plauscher-Ründchen wie früher (2006 ff) bekommen
> Vielleicht lässt sich da ja mal wieder ein Termin finden? Was meint ihr?





Cynthia schrieb:


> Das wäre kuhl!



... um nicht zu sagen saukuhl


----------



## Crazy-Racer (2. September 2013)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... um nicht zu sagen saukuhl



08.09.2013 ?
13.10.2013 ?
20.10.2013 ?

Mal drei Vorschläge von mir


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. September 2013)

08.09.2013 geht nicht, da hat meine Mutter Geburtstag.

Danach an den Wochenenden sind wir relativ flexibel.


----------



## wissefux (2. September 2013)

eher oktober, september gibts schon ein awb revival. und mehr als einmal im monat richtig biken ist doof ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. September 2013)

wissefux schrieb:


> ... und mehr als einmal im monat richtig biken ist doof ...



Ach Gottchen, wieso das denn?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (2. September 2013)

na ja, für viel mehr reicht meist die lust nicht. und wenns jetzt bald kühler und matschiger wird, dann wirds nicht einfacher, den schweinehund zu überlisten


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. September 2013)

Dann Vllt. eher 2x im tendenziell noch schöneren, nachsommerlichen September und dafür den Oktober oder noch besser den November  auslassen, macht für beide Monate dann im Durchschnitt 1x 

Der Fürst betreibt in seiner neuen Datscha jetzt seine eigene, private UMTS-Zelle


----------



## wissefux (3. September 2013)

moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. September 2013)

Morgääähhhnnn


----------



## Maggo (3. September 2013)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> 08.09.2013 ?
> 13.10.2013 ?
> 20.10.2013 ?
> 
> Mal drei Vorschläge von mir



Da könnte ich glatt schwach werden! Wobei ich euch geschwindigkeitstechnisch ordentlich den Schnitt versauen würde!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. September 2013)

Wäre schön, Dich mal wieder zu sehen 

Ich muss noch mit A. reden, vllt. könnte man die Tour mit einem kleinen Plauschet-Event in unserer neuen Datscha verbinden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (3. September 2013)

Maggo schrieb:


> Da könnte ich glatt schwach werden! Wobei ich euch geschwindigkeitstechnisch ordentlich den Schnitt versauen würde!



ja, nach oben du sagg


----------



## wissefux (3. September 2013)

wahltho schrieb:


> Wäre schön, Dich mal wieder zu sehen
> 
> Ich muss noch mit A. reden, vllt. könnte man die Tour mit einem kleinen Plauschet-Event in unserer neuen Datscha verbinden


----------



## mzaskar (3. September 2013)

Hopp Hopp Maggo 







Ich war schon oben


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. September 2013)

wissefux schrieb:


> ja, nach oben du sagg



Alder sagg, soviel Zeit muss sein


----------



## Crazy-Racer (3. September 2013)

Maggo schrieb:


> Da könnte ich glatt schwach werden! Wobei ich euch geschwindigkeitstechnisch ordentlich den Schnitt versauen würde!



Bei so einem Event geht es rein gar nicht um den Schnitt (höchsten um den Schnitt, Fahrzeitlauschzeit), sondern um die Gesichter mal wieder zu sehen 

Ich bin vom 14.09.-05.10. ausser Lande...ansonsten würden ich es mir an jedem Termin einrichten


----------



## Crazy-Racer (3. September 2013)

wahltho schrieb:


> Wäre schön, Dich mal wieder zu sehen
> 
> Ich muss noch mit A. reden, vllt. könnte man die Tour mit einem kleinen Plauschet-Event in unserer neuen Datscha verbinden


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. September 2013)

Obwohl: Eigentlich könnte der Fux uns ja mal einladen. Bei dem war ich in all den Jahren noch nie


----------



## wissefux (3. September 2013)

na klar, hast mir doch die alfine11 wieder zusammengebaut


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. September 2013)

Stimmt Deinen Hof habe ich schon mal gesehen  

Meinst Du jetzt, dass Du die nächste Plauscherrunde gerne bei Dir veranstaltest, insb. weil ich Deinen Schlamperich wieder zusammengebaut habe oder meinst Du nur , dass ich bereits bei Dir war, weil ich den Schlamperiich wieder zusammgebaut habe? 

... über Dein hübsches Kettenglied-Puzzle, das ich vor ein paar Jahren mit der Kombizange gelöst habe, reden wir mal gar nicht


----------



## Frank (3. September 2013)

Moin auch. 
War zwei Nächte in der Uniklinik mit Junior, heute wieder Spätdienst. Juchhu!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (3. September 2013)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Hopp Hopp Maggo
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Training, wenn man das so nennen will fällt erstmal aus. Ich hab irgendwas am kleinen Finger und muss vier Wochen Schiene tragen:-(  zudem ist das Laufrad am Stumpi beim neu besohlen und mit dem Enduro so rumdüsen macht nicht so richtig viel Spaß! Egal, was soll das geflennt, wird schon wieder, macht ihr mal nen Termin aus und haltet mich auf dem laufenden, ich hoffe dass es dann terminlich passt. Ihr dürft mich dann gerne überrunden!


----------



## --bikerider-- (3. September 2013)

kurze Rede, gar kein Sinn... kommenden Samstag?
oder wurde das schon ausgeschlossen?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. September 2013)

Der 7. September wurde bisher noch nicht diskutiert.

Seb hat nur den 8. und danach wieder Termine ab Mitte Oktober vorgeschlagen, was wettertechnisch natürlich tendenziell eher unsicherer wird...

8. geht bei A. und mir nicht, w/ Geburtstag meiner Mutter.


----------



## Klein-Holgi (3. September 2013)

Ah...der Fux begibt sich grad vor die Konsole


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. September 2013)

Nach Rücksprache mit A. geht der kommende Samstag, 07.09. nicht; da hat sie schon was vor.


----------



## wissefux (3. September 2013)

Klein-Holgi schrieb:


> Ah...der Fux begibt sich grad vor die Konsole



irrtum, die war nur an, um den controller aufzuladen 

gn8


----------



## wissefux (4. September 2013)

moin


----------



## wissefux (4. September 2013)

moin. afterbikeplausch bei mir generell schon möglich. nur aktuell macht es wenig sinn, da ich keine unterstützung zur vorbereitung hätte ...  ist ziemlich im job eingespannt und das auch oft am wochenende, jetzt am 07. muß sie irgendwo hinter mainz einen vortrag halten ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. September 2013)

Moin 

Frühsport im Privat-Fitti beendet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (4. September 2013)

Spätherbst ist doch ganz nett


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. September 2013)

War richtig warm heute morgen auf dem 2-Rad Richtung EB 



wissefux schrieb:


> moin. afterbikeplausch bei mir generell schon möglich. nur aktuell macht es wenig sinn, da ich keine unterstützung zur vorbereitung hätte ...



Sowas bekommst Du nicht alleine hin   

Wäre ja eh wohl erst im Oktober


----------



## wissefux (4. September 2013)

wahltho schrieb:


> Sowas bekommst Du nicht alleine hin



ja wie denn, wenn ich mit euch biken bin


----------



## Crazy-Racer (4. September 2013)

Wisst ihr noch...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. September 2013)

Wie haben denn A. und ich das in der Vergangenheit gemacht, wenn wir gemeinsam mit Euch auf Plauscher-Touren waren und es danach bei uns eine Afterbike-Party gab?  

Ist aber schon ok - A. und ich werden das mit einer Plauscher-Einweihungsfete in der neuen Datscha verbinden.

Von den von Gresi genannten Terminen käme nur der 20.10. in Frage, da A. an dem w/e vorher unseren Filius in Amsterdam besuchen möchte.


----------



## wissefux (4. September 2013)

wahltho schrieb:


> Wie haben denn A. und ich das in der Vergangenheit gemacht, wenn wir gemeinsam mit Euch auf Plauscher-Touren waren und es danach bei uns eine Afterbike-Party gab?



wahrscheinlich mit kinderarbeit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (4. September 2013)

Team barbecue


----------



## TiJoe (4. September 2013)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Team barbecue



Boah Stefan, so Bilder sind echt gemein!!!


----------



## Maggo (4. September 2013)

@Crazy:





Crazy-Racer schrieb:


>


----------



## wissefux (5. September 2013)

moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. September 2013)

moin moin


----------



## --bikerider-- (5. September 2013)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1Ze4hhIJ58U"]Freeride  Bayrisch Tirol - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. September 2013)

Video nicht verfügbar auf dieser Plattform 

Wie sähe es denn jetzt *am 20. Oktober* mit einer Plauscher-Tour und anschließendem Afterbiken in der neuen Datscha aus?

... Falls uns das Wetter einen Strich durch die Rechnung machen würde, gäbe es nur das Event in der neuen Datscha.


----------



## --bikerider-- (5. September 2013)

http://youtu.be/1Ze4hhIJ58U

ich wüsste bei mir nichts, was dagegen spricht.


----------



## mishis (5. September 2013)

Hey cool, in dem Video bin ich ja auf dem Brentenjoch zu sehen.
Gude, euch zwei ich hoffe ihr hattet noch viel Spaß an dem bedeckten Tag.

Gruß Michi


----------



## wissefux (6. September 2013)

moin am heutigen frei-tag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (6. September 2013)

wahltho schrieb:


> Video nicht verfügbar auf dieser Plattform
> 
> Wie sähe es denn jetzt *am 20. Oktober* mit einer Plauscher-Tour und anschließendem Afterbiken in der neuen Datscha aus?
> 
> ... Falls uns das Wetter einen Strich durch die Rechnung machen würde, gäbe es nur das Event in der neuen Datscha.



Ich bin dabei  Wetter wird gut


----------



## --bikerider-- (6. September 2013)

mishis schrieb:


> Hey cool, in dem Video bin ich ja auf dem Brentenjoch zu sehen.
> Gude, euch zwei ich hoffe ihr hattet noch viel Spaß an dem bedeckten Tag.
> 
> Gruß Michi




ernsthaft???


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. September 2013)

moin moin



wahltho schrieb:


> Wie sähe es denn jetzt *am 20. Oktober* mit einer Plauscher-Tour und anschließendem Afterbiken in der neuen Datscha aus?
> 
> ... Falls uns das Wetter einen Strich durch die Rechnung machen würde, gäbe es nur das Event in der neuen Datscha.



Bisherige Zusagen:
- Iggi
- Seb


----------



## Maggo (6. September 2013)

Ich schreib's mal auf, kann allerdings aufgrund der unvorhersehbaren Entwicklungen bei der Arbeitsauslastung keine feste Zusage machen.....noch nicht!


----------



## Cynthia (6. September 2013)

Schade ... Ich komme an diesem Sonntag von einer Ausbildung zurück.


----------



## mishis (6. September 2013)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> ernsthaft???


  Ja richtig, der einzelne Wanderer dort oben war ich.


----------



## wissefux (6. September 2013)

20.10. ist zumindest schon mal aufnotiert


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. September 2013)

Maggo schrieb:


> Ich schreib's mal auf, kann allerdings aufgrund der unvorhersehbaren Entwicklungen bei der Arbeitsauslastung keine feste Zusage machen.....noch nicht!



Wir hoffen trotzdem, dass es klappt, denn wir würden Dich wirklich gerne wiedersehen 



Cynthia schrieb:


> Schade ... Ich komme an diesem Sonntag von einer Ausbildung zurück.



Sehr schade  - Aber wir sehen uns ja doch öfter mal 



wissefux schrieb:


> 20.10. ist zumindest schon mal aufnotiert



Na das hoffe ich doch, jetzt wo wir die Party für Dich ausrichten


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. September 2013)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> Freeride  Bayrisch Tirol - YouTube



 Sehr goil 



mishis schrieb:


> Ja richtig, der einzelne Wanderer dort oben war ich.



Tja, die Welt ist halt klein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (6. September 2013)

mishis schrieb:


> Ja richtig, der einzelne Wanderer dort oben war ich.



unglaublich 
hab dich glaub noch gefragt obs wetter hält... 


man ohne flax, hast du dich durch uns bedroht, gestört, oder bedrängt gefühlt?


----------



## mzaskar (6. September 2013)

Leider schon wieder eine Woche her


----------



## mishis (6. September 2013)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> unglaublich
> hab dich glaub noch gefragt obs wetter hält...
> 
> 
> man ohne flax, hast du dich durch uns bedroht, gestört, oder bedrängt gefühlt?



Richtig mich hattest du gefragt.
Ich fand das cool, euch schnaufend und schwitzend den Berg hochkommen zu sehen. Selber war ich nicht gestört. Echt ich fand das super. Die Eingeborenen waren nur irgendwie ein wenig verunsichert, was sie von euch halten sollten.
Beim runter gehen hab ich euch schon ein bischen beneidet.

Bei mir ist es schon 2 Wochen her mit dem oben sein:






Gruß Michi


----------



## wissefux (6. September 2013)

wahltho schrieb:


> Na das hoffe ich doch, jetzt wo wir die Party für Dich ausrichten



wär ja auch zu blöd, wenn ich als ausrichter nachher doch nicht kommen könnte


----------



## --bikerider-- (6. September 2013)

mishis schrieb:


> Richtig mich hattest du gefragt.
> Ich fand das cool, euch schnaufend und schwitzend den Berg hochkommen zu sehen. Selber war ich nicht gestört. Echt ich fand das super. Die Eingeborenen waren nur irgendwie ein wenig verunsichert, was sie von euch halten sollten.
> Beim runter gehen hab ich euch schon ein bischen beneidet.
> 
> ...



Also wir mussten feststellen, dass es selbst die Einheimische recht gelassen sahen... getreu dem Motto ,, moi... wenners moant,,  aber durchaus freundlich


----------



## Crazy-Racer (6. September 2013)

Morgen 06:45 auf dem Altkönig Sonnenaufgang gucken - kommt sonst noch jemand?  Gute Nacht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (7. September 2013)

moin. wie ich sehe, bist du schon oben


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. September 2013)

moin, moin 

Auspennen XXXL 



Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Morgen 06:45 auf dem Altkönig Sonnenaufgang gucken - kommt sonst noch jemand?  Gute Nacht!



Ist das nicht wortwörtlich ins Wasser gefallen?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. September 2013)

Unsere beiden Katzen haben uns jetzt innerhalb von zwei Tagen 6 Mäuse gebracht


----------



## Crazy-Racer (7. September 2013)

wahltho schrieb:


> moin, moin
> 
> Auspennen XXXL
> 
> ...



























Wasser gab es erst, als wir wieder runter sind


----------



## TiJoe (7. September 2013)

@ Crazy-Racer:

Wow, dass sieht ja super aus!!!

Versuche doch bei deinem nächsten Morgenausflug mal ein wenig mehr Vorlauf einzuplanen, dann hätte ich vielleicht eine Chance mit zu kommen...

Gruß Joe


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. September 2013)

Sehr schöne Bilder - Aber für mich nach wie vor viel zu früh


----------



## --bikerider-- (7. September 2013)

ich auch nochmal


----------



## mzaskar (7. September 2013)

Ich hatte heute mal wieder die Tanzschuhe angezogen 





Vorbei an Blauen Lagunen





Ging es immer nach oben






Bis zu den grossen Löcher





Jetzt bin ich im Popo


----------



## wissefux (8. September 2013)

tach auch ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. September 2013)

Guten 





wissefux schrieb:


> tach auch ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. September 2013)

wahltho schrieb:


> **** Bäuerchen !!! ****
> 
> ... zu ungewohnter Stunde



Diesmal war es der Geburtstag des Mutter des Fürsten, der wiederum beim Lieblingsitaliener in K'stein kulinarisch begangen wurde


----------



## wissefux (9. September 2013)

moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. September 2013)

moin moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. September 2013)

... ach so: Frei-Tag


----------



## mzaskar (9. September 2013)

Sagg 

Heute ist Knabenschiessen  also uff gepasst


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. September 2013)

Montag ist eigentlich der bessere Frei-Tag


----------



## mzaskar (9. September 2013)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Sagg



Sorry, ich meinte natürlich 

" Alder Sagg"


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. September 2013)

Genau: Soviel Zeit muss schliesslich sein


----------



## wissefux (10. September 2013)

moin am vorerst letzten frei-tag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. September 2013)

moin, moin 

Heute muss ich mal wieder auf meinem Hochsitz in EB nach dem Rechten schauen


----------



## wissefux (10. September 2013)

moin. wieder ne enttäuschende vorstellung ohne "one more thing".
einzig wirklich neue ist die fingerabdruck entsperrung, bei wahrscheinlich gleichzeitiger registrierung selbigen in den us ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. September 2013)

Ach wurde heute das neue iPhone vorgestellt 

Ich hab' lieber im Keller gesportelt 

Ich find's , dass ich jetzt immer weiss, wer 'nen Backup von meinen Daten hat


----------



## wissefux (10. September 2013)

2 neue iphones in insgesamt 7 farben ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. September 2013)

Es gibt ja gar kein weisses iPhone 5s - Das wird Fux und Füxin aber gar nicht schmecken


----------



## wissefux (10. September 2013)

seltsam finde ich, dass das iphone 5 anscheinend verschwindet und gegen 5c und 5s getauscht wird, das 4s aber noch bleibt ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (11. September 2013)

moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. September 2013)

moin moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. September 2013)

Jetzt sollte es aber eigentlich mal aufhören zu regnen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. September 2013)

Bis kurz vor Neun gewartet, dann trotz leichtem Landregen die Gore Alp-X Regenjacke übergezogen und auf den 2-rädrigen Weg zum Hochsitz nach EB gemacht


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. September 2013)

Auch gut 2-rädrig wieder heimgekommen. Jeans leicht nass geworden, aber man ist ja nicht aus Zucker


----------



## wissefux (12. September 2013)

moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. September 2013)

moin moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. September 2013)

Heute wieder sehr schön 2-rädrig auf den Hochsitz und EB und zurück gelangt 

Gerade noch im Keller-Fitti gesportelt und dabei den neuen Star Trek Film auf Apple TV genossen


----------



## wissefux (13. September 2013)

moin. tgif.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. September 2013)

moin moin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (14. September 2013)

moin.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. September 2013)

moin moin 

Heute ist es richtig herbstlich da draussen.


----------



## wissefux (15. September 2013)

moin. dito heute ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. September 2013)

wahltho schrieb:


> moin moin



 Dito


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. September 2013)

Gn8


----------



## wissefux (16. September 2013)

moin. ein bischen arbeit, dann ab zur iaa


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. September 2013)

moin, moin 

Erstmal ab in den Fitness-Keller, dann ein bisschen Arbeit


----------



## wissefux (16. September 2013)

so, arbeit wäre für heute erledigt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. September 2013)

Da hast Du heute aber echt mal lange gearbeitet  

so, morgendliches Fitness-Training wäre für heute erledigt 

... ab auf's 2-Rad Richtung Hochsitz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (17. September 2013)




----------



## wissefux (17. September 2013)

moin. frisch da draussen ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. September 2013)

moin moin 

Diese Woche ist Mittwoch Frei-Tag


----------



## wissefux (17. September 2013)

jetzt hab ich mir mal beim a.l.d.i. ne schöne gelbe radljacke gegönnt und mußte dann heute feststellen, daß fast der komplette rücken schwarz ist  ok, mit rucksack aufm buckel ist es wurscht, aber ich fahre meist ohne rucksack rum und will gerne von hinten gesehen werden, weil da hab ich keine augen 

warum ist denn keiner in der lage, einfach mal ne radjacke + hose komplett in schönen reflektierenden warnfarben zu machen


----------



## Klein-Holgi (17. September 2013)

Also ich hatte diese Woche schon einen mit dieser neon Radjacke und schwarzem Rücken morgens vor mir. Die sieht man trotzdem gut so grell wie der Rest ist

Viellleicht hat sie aber auch nur meine Blicke angezogen nach dem Motte "was ist das denn für ne bekloppte Jacke mit schwarzem Rücken  "


----------



## wissefux (17. September 2013)

na das klingt ja doch ganz gut  kann man halt selbst nicht abschätzen, wie man dann tatsächlich wahrgenommen wird ...

bei den hosen hat sich aber noch nix getan außer reflektoren ... ne hose in neon gelb würd ich sofort nehmen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klein-Holgi (17. September 2013)

Die 90ger sind aber vorbei.....


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. September 2013)

Das waren doch die 80er 

Neonfarbene Radklamotten gehen ja mal grundsätzlich gar nicht.

Ich war vorhin in meinem weissen Oberhemd aber gut zu sehen 

Als ich dann mal kurz richtig reintreten musste, machte es links kurz "Knacks" und die 12 Jahre alte Stronglight Kurbel hatte einen Riss an der Achsaufnahme.


----------



## Klein-Holgi (17. September 2013)

Was seid ihr nur für Gewaltmenschen mit Schwarzenegger Waden. Ich hab noch nie ne Kurbel kaputtgetreten...

Irgendeiner von Euch hat doch auch mal ne TUNE gehimmelt....tsts...

wo rohe Kräfte sinnlos walde, kann kei Well die Kurbel halde.......


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. September 2013)

Klein-Holgi schrieb:


> Irgendeiner von Euch hat doch auch mal ne TUNE gehimmelt....tsts...



Die ging auch auf mich.





Die Stronglight hat aber auch in den letzten 12 Jahren mehrere zehntausend Kilometer absolviert


----------



## wissefux (17. September 2013)

tja, mehr light als strong


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. September 2013)

Ich würde sagen, dass 12 Jahre bei der Laufleistung durchaus ein respektables Ergebnis sind


----------



## Klein-Holgi (17. September 2013)

Aber mehrere 10000km sind doch eigentlich nicht viel für ne Kurbel oder? So ein Teil sollte doch eher ewig halten. Wenns jetzt ein Bremsbelag wäre, dann würde ich die 10000km ja verstehen  

...aber das mit der Kurbel meine ich ernst. Und bei ner Tune wäre ich richtig traurig, wenn die verreckt, selbst wenn mir der Fahle Uli dann ne neue für schenken würde...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. September 2013)

Ich habe mit dem Mountainbiken vor fast 25 Jahren begonnen, seitdem habe ich mehr als 200tkm auf dem 2-Rad absolviert.

Ich war in der Zeit ein sehr ausgiebiger Materialtester und glaube mir: Nichts hält ewig.

Die Haltbarkeit sowohl der Tune, als auch der Stronglightkurbel ist vor dem Hintergrund der Belastung und der Laufleistung aus meiner Sicht völlig ok gewesen.

Bremsbeläge haben mir noch nie 10.000 km gehalten, immer deutlichst weniger


----------



## mzaskar (17. September 2013)

Leuchtet wie Sau

http://www.endura.co.uk/Dept.aspx?dept_id=113


----------



## wissefux (17. September 2013)

und hosen wie immer in schwarz 

heute schön nass geworden auf der ersten hälfte 
wenn schon, dann lieber auf der zweiten hälfte oder durchgehend ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (17. September 2013)

Leuchtet wie Sau

http://www.veloplus.ch/AlleProdukte/Reflektierendes/REFLECTHosen-undArmklettbandvonVELOPLUS.aspx


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. September 2013)

wissefux schrieb:


> heute schön nass geworden auf der ersten hälfte
> wenn schon, dann lieber auf der zweiten hälfte oder durchgehend ...



Memme!  



mzaskar schrieb:


> Leuchtet wie Sau
> 
> http://www.veloplus.ch/AlleProdukte/Reflektierendes/REFLECTHosen-undArmklettbandvonVELOPLUS.aspx



Das lasse ich für die Fahrten im Dunkeln ja noch gelten


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. September 2013)

Ein Blick auf das Regenradar zeigt mir, dass ich nach 18:15 Uhr trocken im weissen Oberhemd nach Hause gelangen werde


----------



## wissefux (17. September 2013)

ne ne, sowas hab ich doch. warum immer so umständlich und nur an ein paar m2 cm leuchten, wenn man doch schön komplett als glühwürmchen rumfahren könnte


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. September 2013)

Weil es einfach völlig schwuchtelig aussieht.

Ist meiner Meinung nach auch völlig unnötig, da die normalen Reflektoren an Bike und Kleidung völlig ausreichen.

Gut und trocken im weissen Oberhemd 2-rädrig nach Hause gelangt 

... ab ins Privat-Fitti trainieren und Sopranos schauen


----------



## mzaskar (17. September 2013)

wissefux schrieb:


> ne ne, sowas hab ich doch. warum immer so umständlich und nur an ein paar m2 cm leuchten, wenn man doch schön komplett als glühwürmchen rumfahren könnte



Brauchst nur genügend von diesen Bändern


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. September 2013)

@mzaskar: Bist Du eigentlich schon auf der Insel?


----------



## ratte (17. September 2013)

wissefux schrieb:


> und hosen wie immer in schwarz



Nö.


----------



## Klein-Holgi (17. September 2013)

Geniale Hose, aber irgendwie muss ich Wahltho recht geben...ich hoffe, dass ich nie einen MANN in so ner Hose auf dem Arbeitsweg sehen muss 



wahltho schrieb:


> Weil es einfach völlig schwuchtelig aussieht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. September 2013)

Ich hab' die Ratte schon in der Hose gesehen


----------



## mzaskar (17. September 2013)

ratte schrieb:


> Nö.



Ich hätte gerne eine in Pink 


Achja Eishockey ist cool 

http://www.nationalleague.ch/NL/de/index.php


----------



## wissefux (18. September 2013)

das nenn ich mal schöne hose 
jetzt nur noch in lang für die kalten dunklen tage und die sache wäre perfekt. pink ist schwuchtelig. aber gelb doch nicht. pah !

moin ihr penner 

regen satt und deshalb nun 4 rad geschlossen. auch schwuchtelig ?


----------



## Klein-Holgi (18. September 2013)

moin auch...bereits aus "der Anstalt IP".

Heute habe ich komischerweise gar keine Radler gesehen, weder mit schwuchtel- noch mit schwarzen Hosen

Aber es gibt so Zeug. Inwiefern sich das zum Biken eignet...

http://www.wolkdirekt.com/warnschut...n=googlebase&gclid=CNOPofma1LkCFYlF3godFWQAhA

und in richtig NEON

http://www.radonline.de/apura-regenhose-commuting-neongelb.html?gclid=CNi_mZab1LkCFYZP3godE3YAQg


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. September 2013)

Moin moin Ihr Farbprimaten 

Ausgepennt XXL an diesem arbeitsreichen Frei-Tag


----------



## mzaskar (18. September 2013)

Homeofficio


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. September 2013)

wahltho schrieb:


> @mzaskar: Bist Du eigentlich schon auf der Insel?



Bump!


----------



## mzaskar (18. September 2013)

noop, abgesagt,


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. September 2013)

Warum das denn?


----------



## mzaskar (18. September 2013)

Ich bin doch letztes Jahr etwas früher nach Hause gefahren. Das ist jetzt ein Jahr her.

Und ich hatte keine Lust auf Urlaub alleine.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. September 2013)

Ich verstehe


----------



## ratte (18. September 2013)

wissefux schrieb:


> das nenn ich mal schöne hose
> jetzt nur noch in lang für die kalten dunklen tage und die sache wäre perfekt.


Ach Quatsch, lang und warm kommt drunter. 
Okay, habe selbst in der kleinsten Größe viel Spielraum. Aber Hopi wollte mich in eine Warnweste stecken, da hing das Ding dann beim örtlichen Fahrradhändler unseres Vertrauens rum.
Die Kollegen haben sich auch inzwischen dran gewöhnt und holen nicht mehr die Sonnenbrillen raus.

Und ich habe auch schon diverse Herren in dem Höschen gesehen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. September 2013)

So, jetzt kann die NSA auch meine Heizung über das I-Net fernsteuern 

... und ich natürlich auch


----------



## mzaskar (19. September 2013)

ratte schrieb:


> Ach Quatsch, lang und warm kommt drunter.
> Okay, habe selbst in der kleinsten Größe viel Spielraum. Aber Hopi wollte mich in eine Warnweste stecken, da hing das Ding dann beim örtlichen Fahrradhändler unseres Vertrauens rum.
> Die Kollegen haben sich auch inzwischen dran gewöhnt und holen nicht mehr die Sonnenbrillen raus.
> 
> Und ich habe auch schon diverse Herren in dem Höschen gesehen.



Naja, dir fehlt ja auch ein Teil, was den Spielraum evtl. etwas einschränkt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. September 2013)

Moin, Moin


----------



## wissefux (19. September 2013)

wahltho schrieb:


> Moin, Moin



moment, ich hatte noch nicht "moin" gepostet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. September 2013)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Naja, dir fehlt ja auch ein Teil, was den Spielraum evtl. etwas einschränkt



Ah -Deshalb passen die Dinger auch den Schwuchteligen, denn die haben ja auch keine Ei*r in der Hose


----------



## mzaskar (19. September 2013)

oder sie sind quasi im Ar*ch


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. September 2013)

Alles 'ne Frage des Aktiv/Passiv-Managements 

Mal ehrlich: Ich hab' immer darauf geachtet, dass mein Bike vernünftige Beleuchtung und Reflektoren hat und Kleidung/Satteltaschen/Rucksack mit Reflektoren ausgestattet sind. So ausgestattet, bin ich in den letzten 25 Jahren noch nie in eine gefährliche Situation gekommen, weil andere Verkehrsteilnehmer mich im in der dunklen Jahreszeit übersehen haben.

Wenn man eine solche Pussie ist, dann sollte man in der dunklen Jahreszeit lieber mit dem Vierrad oder mit dem ÖPNV fahren und die Umwelt mit derart augenkrebsverursachenden Klamotten verschonen 

... sobald es etwas kälter wird, tun die Meisten das ja eh


----------



## wissefux (19. September 2013)

wahltho schrieb:


> Wenn man eine solche Pussie ist, dann sollte man in der dunklen Jahreszeit lieber mit dem Vierrad oder mit dem ÖPNV fahren und die Umwelt mit derart augenkrebsverursachenden Klamotten verschonen



ich denk ja gar nicht dran und pussi bin ich auch nur manchmal


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. September 2013)

Ach komm' im letzten Winter warst Du doch Pussi-extrem  

Gestern übrigens flugs eine neue linke Kurbel am Delite Grey montiert 

... und siehe da, das Knacken, das seit längerer Zeit auftrat, wenn ich feste reingetreten habe, ist weg. Die alte Kurbel hatte anscheinend somit schon länger einen Hau weg.

(P.S: Ja, ich hatte das Anzugsmoment der Kurbelschraube kontrolliert  )


----------



## wissefux (19. September 2013)

ja, aber weil ich ne nass-pussi bin und es extrem feucht war


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. September 2013)

Du bist doch auch eine Schnee- und Eis-Pussi 

Eigentlich bist Du ein typischer Schönwetterradler


----------



## wissefux (19. September 2013)

korrekter wäre : trockenradler

so wie heute ist ja nicht unbedingt schön, oder  aber ausreichend trocken 
und auf eis mit spikes fahr ich ganz gerne. zu tiefer neuschnee taugt halt einfach nix zum vernünftigen radeln, fester schnee dagegen ist ok, wenn auch oft sehr holprig ...


----------



## wissefux (19. September 2013)

Marie-Sophie läuft Dienstagabend kurz vor halb neun die Straße entlang. Sie ist auf dem Weg nach Hause, hat nur noch 300 Meter vor sich! Als der gelbe Beetle sie erfasst, wird sie hochgeschleudert. Ihr Körper prallt auf die Motorhaube und die Windschutzscheibe, bevor er auf dem Boden aufschlägt. Trotz Reanimationsversuchen der Rettungskräfte stirbt Marie-Sophie noch an der Unfallstelle.

Vermutlich hatte die Beetle-Fahrerin das Mädchen nicht gesehen. Ein Polizeisprecher: Es war dunkel und hat geregnet, die Straße hat keine Beleuchtung und keinen Gehweg. *Und das Opfer war dunkel gekleidet*.


aktueller trauriger fall. mit pussi-augenkrebskleidung wäre sie vielleicht noch am leben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. September 2013)

wissefux schrieb:


> ...mit pussi-augenkrebskleidung wäre sie vielleicht noch am leben



Wahrscheinlich 

Das ist aber trotzdem keine Rechtfertigung für pussi-augenkrebsbekleidung. Es hätte höchstwahrscheinlich schon ausgereicht, wenn es mit Reflektoren ausgestattete helle Kinder-/Jungendbekleidung gewesen wäre.

... da haben wir bei unserem Filius immer drauf geachtet.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. September 2013)

wissefux schrieb:


> so wie heute ist ja nicht unbedingt schön, oder  aber ausreichend trocken



Heute morgen war es doch herrlich auf dem 2-Rad 

Ein Pullover über dem Oberhemd hat ausgereicht.


----------



## wissefux (19. September 2013)

herrlich ist für mich immer nur der heimweg weg von der a***** 

laufen entlang unbeleuchteter straßen ist immer sehr riskant, weshalb man auch besser entgegen dem verkehr laufen sollte ...
als fußgänger bin auch ich meist viel zu dunkel gekleidet ... bewege mich aber auch selten in unbeleuchteten gegenden ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. September 2013)

Mal zwei neue Begriffe für's Bullshit Bingo:

Abfindung = Gehhilfe
Outplacement Beratung = Fortbildung


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. September 2013)

10 Minuten noch, dann ist Schluss für heute auf dem Hochsitz in EB


----------



## ratte (19. September 2013)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Naja, dir fehlt ja auch ein Teil, was den Spielraum evtl. etwas einschränkt


Selbst damit wäre noch mehr als genug Platz. 


wahltho schrieb:


> Ah -Deshalb passen die Dinger auch den Schwuchteligen, denn die haben ja auch keine Ei*r in der Hose


Passt auch mit üppiger Anzahl selbiger, nur mit dem kleinen Unterschied, dass manche die weiter innenliegend haben. 

So und nun Ende der Diskussion: Hauptsache man wird gesehen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. September 2013)

ratte schrieb:


> So und nun Ende der Diskussion...



Jawoll! Chefin Jawoll!  

Habe heute Abend mal iPhone und iPad auf iOS 7.0 aktualisiert. Etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig muss ich sagen ...


----------



## wissefux (20. September 2013)

moin. endspurt.

ios7 hab ich auch seit gestern. von den preview bildern hats mir gleich nicht gefallen, aber was will man machen, wenn man aktuell bleiben will ?


----------



## wissefux (20. September 2013)

wahltho schrieb:


> Habe heute Abend mal iPhone und iPad auf iOS 7.0 aktualisiert. Etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig muss ich sagen ...



endlich mal wieder einer meinung


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. September 2013)

moin moin 

Aber auch nur ausnahmsweise, das das nur nicht zur Regel wird


----------



## Klein-Holgi (20. September 2013)

Die kleinen Dissonanzen fand ich lustiger 

...und daher die kurze Anmerkung, dass ich gestern auf dem Heimweg eine Dame mit 3/4 langer Bikehose drunter und einer ORANGENEN Shorts drüber gesichtet habe. Das wäre eventuell ein gut sichtbarer, nur halbschwuchteliger Kompromiss


----------



## mzaskar (20. September 2013)

Ach, das wird mir fehlen dieses Jahr ....


----------



## mzaskar (20. September 2013)

wahltho schrieb:


> moin moin
> 
> Aber auch nur ausnahmsweise, das das nur nicht zur Regel wird



Mir gefällt das neue iOS


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. September 2013)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Ach, das wird mir fehlen dieses Jahr ....




Uns auch 

Wir haben auch echt noch keine gute Idee für die Katzenbetreuung in zukünftigen Urlauben. Die Tierchen sind im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes "tierisch" auf uns fixiert.


----------



## mzaskar (20. September 2013)

Das sollte sich aber ändern, wäre schade darum keine Urlaube mehr ausserhalb der eigenen 4 Wände zu verbringen 























Um mal die Urlaubslust etwas an zu heizen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. September 2013)

Die Hütte, die wir im letzten Jahr im Lub hatten, war echt die goilste schlechthin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EA-Tec (20. September 2013)

Wow, sieht traumhaft aus, das Häuschen! Genau so stell' ich mir einen Urlaub in der Natur vor. 

Da kann man euch echt nur beneiden, und nach den genauen Daten zur Hütte befragen


----------



## mzaskar (20. September 2013)

Die HÃ¼tte in der Natur fÃ¼r das Wochenende ð

www.tierbergli.ch


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. September 2013)

EA-Tec schrieb:


> Da kann man euch echt nur beneiden, und nach den genauen Daten zur Hütte befragen



Bei Bedarf kann ich Dir die Kontaktdaten per PN zukommen lassen. Die Hütte liegt im Luberon, einem der goilsten Bikereviere überhaupt, nördlich von Apt bei St. Saturnin.


----------



## wissefux (21. September 2013)

moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. September 2013)

moin moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. September 2013)

So: Konnte ich endlich dazu durchringen, das Auto des Filius zu inserieren und ratzfatz war es verkauft


----------



## --bikerider-- (21. September 2013)

moooin!
morgen jemand im Taunus unterwegs?


----------



## wissefux (21. September 2013)

bestimmt irgendwer


----------



## mzaskar (21. September 2013)

Ich nichtð


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (22. September 2013)

moin. dann geht mal brav alle wählen heute ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. September 2013)

moin moin 

Aber wen von dem ganzen Politikerpack soll man denn bloss wählen


----------



## wissefux (22. September 2013)

das kleinste übel oder zumindest die wahlbeteiligung erhöhen ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. September 2013)

Was ist denn das kleinste Übel?


----------



## wissefux (22. September 2013)

tja, das muss jeder selbst für sich herausfinden


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. September 2013)

Ich hab' einfach wieder das gewählt, was ich die letzten 30 Jahre schon gewählt habe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (22. September 2013)

Kletter - Gletscher - KÃ¤sefondue - Chillen 

Ein herrliches Wochenende ð


----------



## wissefux (22. September 2013)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich hab' einfach wieder das gewählt, was ich die letzten 30 Jahre schon gewählt habe



also nicht die afd ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. September 2013)

Die gab's vor 30 Jahren ja auch noch nicht 

Aber auch nicht die Ök*f*schis, obwohl es die vor 30 Jahren schon gab 

Erst hat Madame M. die SPD demontiert und jetzt die FDP, langsam wird es eng mit den potenziellen Koalititonspartnern


----------



## wissefux (23. September 2013)

moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. September 2013)

moin moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. September 2013)

Sehr schön 2-rädrig auf den Hochsitz gelangt. Heute war es im Pullover fast zu warm.

Und der Polo des Filius ist auch vom Hof


----------



## wissefux (24. September 2013)

moin


----------



## wissefux (24. September 2013)

herrlich 2 rädrig in den fph gekommen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. September 2013)

moin , moin 

Frühsport beendet 

Gleich geht's mit dem 2-Rad auf den Hochsitz


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. September 2013)

iPhone 5s 64GB spacegrau bestellt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (24. September 2013)

wahltho schrieb:


> iPhone 5s 64GB spacegrau bestellt



du freak 

ich schau sie mir heute mal an, die neue generation 5c und 5s. kaufen werde ich davon eher keines, denn ich hab noch zeit bis zur vertragsverlängerung im februar. die hoffnung auf ein iphone 6 gebe ich noch nicht auf


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. September 2013)

Für 300 Euronen in Verbindung mit einem günstigeren Tarif für A. war es ein klarer Kauf 

Die 64GB-Version ist auch sofort lieferbar. Das "alte" 5 werde ich mir als Reservegerät in den Schrank liegen.

... das 6 wird es eh erst nächsten September geben. Alle andere halte ich für Schei$$hausparolen.


----------



## wissefux (24. September 2013)

glückwunsch in die schweiz  :birthday:


----------



## Crazy-Racer (25. September 2013)

Auch aus den Staaten alles Gute in die Schweiz, hier ist noch Dienstag


----------



## wissefux (25. September 2013)

moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. September 2013)

tach auch


----------



## mzaskar (25. September 2013)

Merci vielmals ð


----------



## wissefux (26. September 2013)

moin


----------



## TiJoe (26. September 2013)

@ mzaskar: 

Moin Stefan! 
Auch meinerseits die besten Wünsche zum Jubeltag!

Joe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. September 2013)

Tach auch.

Heute sollte das 5s eigentlich schon ankommen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. September 2013)

Es kommt wohl doch erst morgen


----------



## wissefux (26. September 2013)

und immer dran denken ... 

"Ausgestanzte Nano-SIMs fÃ¼hren zu iPhone-Garantieverlust

Mit dem Marktstart des iPhone 5 vor einem Jahr kam auch ein noch kleineres SIM-Karten-Format: die Nano-SIM. Da diese bislang aber nur von Apples iPhones verwendet wird, haben gerade kleinere Mobilfunk-Anbieter keine Nano-SIMs im Angebot. Abhilfe sollen Ausschneide-Anleitungen und Stanzen schaffen, mit deren Hilfe die Kunststoffeinfassung des SIM-Karten-Chips zurechtgestutzt werden kann. 

Das Problem ist jedoch, dass originale Nano-SIMs nicht nur kleiner, sondern auch etwas flacher sind als ihre grÃ¶Ãeren SIM-Verwandten. Sie kÃ¶nnten im Schacht stecken bleiben oder die Sensoren beschÃ¤digen. Die Verwendung selbst angefertigter Nano-SIMs im iPhone 5, iPhone 5s bzw. 5c werde aus diesem Grund von Apple nicht gutgeheiÃen, wie das Verbraucherportal teltarif aus Fachkreisen erfahren haben will. Darum erlÃ¶sche die Garantie des Smartphones, sobald man eine selbst gemachte SIM-Karte mit der FÃ¼nfer-Generation der iPhones verwende. 
âº Quelle: teltarif.de"


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. September 2013)

1. Hat das Fürstenhaus schon nur noch Iphone 5 und somit Nano-SIMs im Einsatz
2. Habe ich letztes Jahr ohne Probleme mehrere SIMs auf Nano-Format umgestanzt. Mit entsprechendem Fingerspitzengefühl ist das überhaupt kein Problem und wenn man feststellt, dass die SIM-Karte zu dick ist, nimmt man eine Nagelfeile und macht die gestanzte SIM etwas dünner.

P.S: Wenn ich Zeit habe suche ich mal die Posts im Plausch-Fred vom letzten Jahr zu genau diesem Thema raus


----------



## wissefux (26. September 2013)

ne, brauchst du nicht. hatte nur irgendwie in erinnerung, dass du dran rumgebastelt hast.
bei meinem anbieter gibts die echten nano sims kostenfrei und problemlos direkt im rosa shop


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. September 2013)

Bei meinem Provider gibt's die Nano-SIMs auch kostenlos. Da ich aber prinzipiell keinen Bock auf den Gang zum roten Shop habe, hatte ich die SIMs Online bestellt und die iPhone 5 waren ein paar Tage früher da als die Nano-SIMs und da hat die Ungeduld halt obsiegt 

Ich bin was solche Dinge angeht aber nicht so pienzig 

(Vielleicht bin ich auch generell nicht ganz so pienzig  )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (26. September 2013)

Er ist hier pienzig


----------



## wissefux (26. September 2013)

nennt es pienzig. damit kann ich gut leben. ich setze ungern hochpreisige produkte leichtfertig aufs spiel und würde in diesem fall das risiko einfach nicht eingehen wollen. da spart man schnell am falschen ende ...


----------



## wissefux (26. September 2013)

ähnlicher fall beim winterreifen kauf : ein blau gelber händler bot mir winterreifen der grösse 185/60 r15 an, weil diese billiger seien als die von mir geforderten 185/55 r15. die 60 er darf ich lt. brief nur als sommerreifen fahren. keine ahnung warum, aber für winterreifen sind nur die 55 er zugelassen.
60 er passen demnach schon, aber warum das risiko eingehen nur um ein paar euronen zu sparen ? der kfz hersteller hatte sicher seine gründe, nur die 55 er für den winter freizugeben ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. September 2013)

wissefux schrieb:


> ... ich setze ungern hochpreisige produkte leichtfertig aufs spiel und würde in diesem fall das risiko einfach nicht eingehen wollen. ...



Das war weder leichtfertig noch ein signifikantes Risiko. Ich hatte die Problemstellung analysiert und wusste, wie ich sie löse. Ich bin einfach nicht der Typ, der blind auf irgendwelche Herstellervorgaben hört. Ist doch klar, warum Apple das schreibt: Es gibt genug Vollpfosten, die ohne Nachzudenken einfach die SIM-Karte kleinschnitzen und sie dann mit Gewalt und ohne genau Hinzuschauen die SIM im Schlitten ins iPhone drücken und hinterher bei Apple einen auf Garantiefall machen. Ich würde das an Apples Stelle genauso handhaben.



wissefux schrieb:


> ähnlicher fall beim winterreifen kauf : ...



Das ist etwas anderes: Wenn Du vom Hersteller nicht freigegebene Reifengrößen an Deinem 4-Rad montierst, erlischt die ABE und Du riskierst im Falles eines Falles den Versicherungsschutz 

Beim Thema "abweichende Reifengrössen" brauchst Du aber einen Experten. Da kennen sich manchmal selbst die Herstellerwerkstätten nicht aus. Das weiss ich noch von meiner Suche nach Z-Winterreifen für mein 4-rädriges Spassgefährt.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. September 2013)

Mal was ganz anderes:

Unsere beiden vierbeinigen Racker haben in den letzten Zeit Wochen über 20 Mäuse angeschleppt 

Gerade durfte ich ein noch lebendes Exemplar am Schwanz aus dem Wohnzimmer befördern. Das kleine Vieh hat doch glatt versucht mich mit den Nagezähnen in den Daumen zu beissen


----------



## wissefux (26. September 2013)

nun, beim iphone erlischt ja auch ein gewisser schutz, der natürlich im vergleich zum auto weniger gefährlich ist ...
da ja meine heimwerkertalente hinreichend bekannt sind, bin ich in so sachen lieber vorsichtig und bastel nicht rum. bei mir ist die wahrscheinlichkeit des schiefgehens deutlich über 50 % 

immerhin sind wir in sachen reifen mal wieder einer meinung   
ich versteh nur nicht, warum das der reifenfachmarkt gelb-blau nicht verstehen wollte  somit ging der zuschlag für den auftrag an die grün-blauen um die ecke 

müde nun ich bin ... gn8


----------



## mzaskar (27. September 2013)

wahltho schrieb:


> Mal was ganz anderes:
> 
> Unsere beiden vierbeinigen Racker haben in den letzten Zeit Wochen Ã¼ber 20 MÃ¤use angeschleppt
> 
> Gerade durfte ich ein noch lebendes Exemplar am Schwanz aus dem Wohnzimmer befÃ¶rdern. Das kleine Vieh hat doch glatt versucht mich mit den NagezÃ¤hnen in den Daumen zu beissen



So sind sie halt die kleinen Racker  immer das Spielzeug liegen lassen und Pappi hat dann den Ãrger ð


----------



## wissefux (27. September 2013)

moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. September 2013)

moin, moin 



wissefux schrieb:


> immerhin sind wir in sachen reifen mal wieder einer meinung



Weiss ich nicht - Ich würde gemäß meinen Erfahrungen nämlich davon ausgehen, dass die 55er-Reifen doch auch als Winterreifen zugelassen sind


----------



## wissefux (27. September 2013)

wahltho schrieb:


> Weiss ich nicht - Ich würde gemäß meinen Erfahrungen nämlich davon ausgehen, dass die 55er-Reifen doch auch als Winterreifen zugelassen sind



die 55er sind zugelassen, die 60er nicht  preislich wären die 60er aber deutlich günstiger ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. September 2013)

sorry, mein Fehler zu früher Stunde, dann halt umgekehrt, meine Aussage bleibt die Gleiche 

60er-Reifen sehen aber eh schwuchtelig aus, insofern waren die 55er in jedem Fall die richtige Wahl


----------



## wissefux (27. September 2013)

wahltho schrieb:


> *60er-Reifen sehen aber eh schwuchtelig aus*, insofern waren die 55er in jedem Fall die richtige Wahl



na das ging ja gar nicht, schon wegen der neongelben klamotten


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. September 2013)

Saugoil !!! 

... das ist mal gefährliche Bastelei


----------



## mzaskar (27. September 2013)

Moin Moin 

http://stefanschoenenberger.zenfolio.com/p43775145


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. September 2013)

Schöne Fotos


----------



## mzaskar (27. September 2013)

wahltho schrieb:


> Saugoil !!!
> 
> ... das ist mal gefährliche Bastelei



Autsch, da mache ich mir nun echt Sorgen auf der Strasse


----------



## Cynthia (27. September 2013)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Moin Moin
> 
> http://stefanschoenenberger.zenfolio.com/p43775145



Ich bin fasziniert von deinen Kletterfotos.  Verrätst du mir, wo du warst? Ich kann's nicht zuordnen ...


----------



## wissefux (27. September 2013)

wahltho schrieb:


> Schöne Fotos



definitiv einer meinung


----------



## mzaskar (27. September 2013)

Klettersteig Tierberglihütte (Nähe Sustenpass)
Fondue war auf dem Rhonegletscher


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. September 2013)

iPhone 5s erfolgreich in Betrieb genommen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. September 2013)

Apropos Gletscherfotos: Hier mal ein Artikel zum Thema Klimaerwärmung bei SPON...

... am goilsten sind die Kommentare


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. September 2013)

Schaue gerade Top Gear auf Motorvision TV


----------



## EA-Tec (27. September 2013)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... am goilsten sind die Kommentare





Die Kommentare bei SPON sind besser als so manch eine Komödie


----------



## wissefux (28. September 2013)

moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. September 2013)

Tach auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (28. September 2013)

heut hab ich es mal wieder getan : ich war biken
jetzt bin ich nach 45 km und 1100 hm platt ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. September 2013)

1. Dach via Teleskopsprühlanze mit Entmosungsmittel behandelt
2. Den von den Vorbesitzern stillgelegten Kamin mit dem Schornsteinfeger reaktiviert
3. Gartenzaun lasiert

... ich bin auch platt


----------



## ratte (28. September 2013)

Fast den ganzen Tag auf der Couch verbracht. *schief* Ich bin auch platt. *hatschi*


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. September 2013)

Gute Besserung


----------



## Crazy-Racer (29. September 2013)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Moin Moin
> 
> http://stefanschoenenberger.zenfolio.com/p43775145



Sehr cool


----------



## wissefux (29. September 2013)

moin moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. September 2013)

moin moin moin


----------



## wissefux (30. September 2013)

moin moin moin moin


----------



## mzaskar (30. September 2013)

Guten Morgen liebe Mitplauscherinnen und Plauscher.

Ich muss sie alle um Mithilfe zur Suche meiner Motivation, zur Nutzung des Mountainbikes zur Freizeitgestaltung, bitten. 
Sachdienliche Hinweise zum Aufenthalt selbiger bitte hier posten. 

Vielen Dank für die Unterstützung und Gute Besserung an die Maladen unter ihnen.

S.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. September 2013)

moin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. September 2013)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Ich muss sie alle um Mithilfe zur Suche meiner Motivation, zur Nutzung des Mountainbikes zur Freizeitgestaltung, bitten.



Da musst Du Dich leider schon selbst bemühen, weil ich derzeit diesbezüglich auch auf der Suche bin  

Sport mache ich zur Zeit wirklich genug, aber zum MTB kann ich mich nicht motivieren.

Gleich kommt der Dachdecker ...


----------



## Klein-Holgi (30. September 2013)

...Benether?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. September 2013)

Hoffentlich nicht


----------



## wissefux (30. September 2013)

da sind wir schon ein richtiger suchtrupp mitlerweile. schließe mich dem an 

kurzfristig dachte ich am samstag, ich hätte sie schon wieder gefunden. bei einer netten tour mit dem harten kern der ur-awb-ler 

aber noch während der tour kamen mir zweifel ob meinem sportgerät : war doch die kette wieder so locker, daß sie nur noch fortstwegtauglich war und ständig den flow auf den trails durch runterfallen empfindlich störte 
und das, obwohl ich sie erst kürzlich gepspannt hatte und danach kaum gefahren bin.
zu dritt haben wir uns dann zur spannung selbiger entschieden, bekamen es aber auch nicht wirklich gut hin ... immer noch hat die kette ordentlich spiel ...

jetzt brauch ich erst mal motivation, um die kette wieder zu richten, sonst droht nur noch mehr frust statt lust ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. September 2013)

Kette beim Argon RoCC spannen ohne stabilen Montageständer ist nicht ganz so einfach


----------



## wissefux (30. September 2013)

aber zu dritt : einer nach vorne gezogen, einer nach hinten und der dritte hat geschraubt. da hätte eigentlich mehr gehen müssen 

vielleicht wäre noch "ein glied raus" ne maßnahme 

der caliber zeigt kaum verschleiss an, kein wunder bei meiner laufleistung


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. September 2013)

Evtl. hast Du beim letzten Spannen die vier Schrauben nicht richtig festgezogen


----------



## ratte (30. September 2013)

Ich hätte hier etwas Motivation im Angebot. Solange die Erkältung noch da ist, kann ich damit nichts anfangen, da ist die sogar eher frustrierend. 
Hoffe, dass bis morgen der Kreislauf endlich wieder mitspielt.


----------



## wissefux (30. September 2013)

wahltho schrieb:


> Evtl. hast Du beim letzten Spannen die vier Schrauben nicht richtig festgezogen



so fest, wie die waren, leider eher unwahrscheinlich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (30. September 2013)

ratte schrieb:


> Ich hätte hier etwas Motivation im Angebot. Solange die Erkältung noch da ist, kann ich damit nichts anfangen, da ist die sogar eher frustrierend.
> Hoffe, dass bis morgen der Kreislauf endlich wieder mitspielt.



die jugend hat noch power, selbst wenn sie danieder liegt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. September 2013)

wissefux schrieb:


> so fest, wie die waren, leider eher unwahrscheinlich



Fux, mit Dir und der Technik wird das in diesem Leben wohl nichts mehr


----------



## wissefux (30. September 2013)

wahltho schrieb:


> Fux, mit Dir und der Technik wird das in diesem Leben wohl nichts mehr



obwohl ich eigentlich im nächsten leben elektriker oder gerüstbauer werden wollte


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. September 2013)

wahltho schrieb:


> Fux, mit Dir und der Technik wird das in diesem Leben wohl nichts mehr





wissefux schrieb:


> obwohl ich eigentlich im nächsten leben elektriker oder gerüstbauer werden wollte



Ich erkenne keinen Widerspruch


----------



## wissefux (30. September 2013)

:d


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. September 2013)

Gn8


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (1. Oktober 2013)

tach


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. Oktober 2013)

wissefux schrieb:


> tach



... auch


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. Oktober 2013)

2x Frei-Tag und gleich läuft das große Breaking Bad Finale


----------



## wissefux (1. Oktober 2013)

nix davon gesehen, aber ich weiss, wie es endet ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. Oktober 2013)

... Bad natürlich 

Aber bitte nix verraten, ich will selber das Ende genießen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. Oktober 2013)

Indeed a very good bad ending 

Schade, dass es vorbei ist


----------



## wissefux (2. Oktober 2013)

moin.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. Oktober 2013)

moin. moin.


----------



## mzaskar (2. Oktober 2013)

G'Day


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. Oktober 2013)

Fast wie in Südfrankreich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (2. Oktober 2013)

Fehlen nur noch marshmallow's


----------



## wissefux (3. Oktober 2013)

moin am heutigen frei-tag


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. Oktober 2013)

moin, moin


----------



## wissefux (4. Oktober 2013)

moin. der fph ruft ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. Oktober 2013)

moin moin 

Ich hör' nix


----------



## ratte (4. Oktober 2013)

Ich höre auch nichts. 

Guten Morgen. 

Edit:
Wie heißt das nochmal: Wenn der Körper weh tut, spürt man wenigstens, dass man noch lebt.
Boah, was habe ich heute Leben in mir...  
Dabei sind wir doch nur ein wenig mit den Boards per Windantrieb rumgerollt.


----------



## wissefux (4. Oktober 2013)

der ruf ist verhallt, zumindest bis montag ...


----------



## mzaskar (5. Oktober 2013)




----------



## wissefux (5. Oktober 2013)

moin. nass.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ratte (5. Oktober 2013)

Guten Morgen.
 @mzaskar
Immer wieder eindrucksvolle Bilder.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Oktober 2013)

wissefux schrieb:


> moin. nass.



 Dito


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. Oktober 2013)

wissefux schrieb:


> moin. nass.





wahltho schrieb:


> Dito



... immer noch


----------



## wissefux (6. Oktober 2013)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... immer noch



yep


----------



## mzaskar (6. Oktober 2013)

Fonduezeit


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. Oktober 2013)

Auch lecker

Heute war hier aber Sushizeit und jetzt sitzen wir wieder vor dem Kamin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (7. Oktober 2013)

moin.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. Oktober 2013)

moin moin.


----------



## wondermike (7. Oktober 2013)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Guten Morgen liebe Mitplauscherinnen und Plauscher.
> 
> Ich muss sie alle um Mithilfe zur Suche meiner Motivation, zur Nutzung des Mountainbikes zur Freizeitgestaltung, bitten.
> Sachdienliche Hinweise zum Aufenthalt selbiger bitte hier posten.
> ...



Ich war dieses Jahr noch kein einziges Mal biken. OK, Das war jetzt nicht so hilfreich, oder?


----------



## wissefux (8. Oktober 2013)

moin. doch.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. Oktober 2013)

Tachchen


----------



## mzaskar (8. Oktober 2013)

Montag


----------



## Crazy-Racer (8. Oktober 2013)

Moin! 
Zurück aus USA...seit Samstag. Man wird das hier früh hell draussen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. Oktober 2013)

Welcome back 

Aber warum macht man denn bloss in Ami-Land Urlaub? 

Mal zum Thema Amis & Intelligenz: [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1_t44siFyb4"]The Exploding Whale - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## wissefux (9. Oktober 2013)

moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. Oktober 2013)

moin moin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. Oktober 2013)

So langsam könnte ich mich ja mal Richtung Hochsitz aufmachen ...


----------



## wissefux (9. Oktober 2013)

... und alle morgen ab 6.00 uhr brav die zulässigen höchstgeschwindigkeiten mit dem kfz einhalten #blitzmarathon 

geplante standorte im vordertaunus :

bad soden quellenpark, höhe ev. kirche
schwalbach, am erlenborn
kelkheim, gagernring, dr. richter schule
b8 höchst-kelkheim, abfahrt bad soden (L3014) unter brücke
L3028 flörsheim-hochheim
hochheim, am wickerbach
L3011 hofheim, vonvenzstraße höhe floßwaldstrasse
B519, hofheim, rheingaustrasse zwischen klarastraße und delkenheimer str.

ohne gewehr, aber ggf. mit blitz wird scharf geschossen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. Oktober 2013)

Isch fahre morgen gar kein Auto


----------



## mzaskar (10. Oktober 2013)

Wie war das mit "being a star for 15 min"

Nur Mut


----------



## wissefux (10. Oktober 2013)

moin. bei dem wetter ist auto pflicht ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. Oktober 2013)

moin. Erstmal Frühsport und dann ab auf das 2-Rad Richtung EB


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. Oktober 2013)

wissefux schrieb:


> bei dem wetter ist auto pflicht ...



Ist schon interessant, was manch einer sich so einredet, um gegen den inneren Schweinehund gar nicht mehr antreten zu müssen 

Der BMI kennt in solchen Fällen wahrscheinlich aber auch nur noch eine Richtung


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. Oktober 2013)

Gut und trocken 2-rädrig nach EB gelangt 

Ggü. gestern ist es aber merklich frischer geworden. Gestern Abend war noch keine Jacke erforderlich. Heute morgen war ich für die Windjacke dankbar.


----------



## wissefux (10. Oktober 2013)

wahltho schrieb:


> Der BMI kennt in solchen Fällen wahrscheinlich aber auch nur noch eine Richtung



wer vernünftig auto fährt, verbrauch auch so einiges an kolorien


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. Oktober 2013)

wissefux schrieb:


> wer vernünftig auto fährt, verbrauch auch so einiges an kolorien



Auch eine interessante Ausrede zur Vermeidung des Kampfes gegen den inneren Schweinehund


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. Oktober 2013)

Heute gibt es einen kurzen Hochsitztag 

Verspricht eine schöne sonnige zweirädrige Heimfahrt zu werden


----------



## wissefux (11. Oktober 2013)

moin. kalt ...


----------



## Crazy-Racer (11. Oktober 2013)

wahltho schrieb:


> H...schöne sonnige zweirädrige Heimfahrt...



und die wurde es tatsächlich 

nur den Regen morgens brauche ich nicht.


Sonntag Tanuns?


----------



## wissefux (11. Oktober 2013)

9


----------



## wissefux (11. Oktober 2013)

8


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (11. Oktober 2013)

7


----------



## wissefux (11. Oktober 2013)

sex


----------



## wissefux (11. Oktober 2013)

fünf


----------



## wissefux (11. Oktober 2013)

4


----------



## wissefux (11. Oktober 2013)

3


----------



## wissefux (11. Oktober 2013)

2


----------



## wissefux (11. Oktober 2013)

eins


----------



## wissefux (11. Oktober 2013)

gn8


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. Oktober 2013)

Glühstrumpf dem K-Fragen Sieger


----------



## wissefux (12. Oktober 2013)

merci und moin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ratte (12. Oktober 2013)

Was ein Spaziergang.  Glückwunsch.

Mal gucken, ob wir endlich mal wieder auf's Rad kommen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Oktober 2013)

Mahlzeit!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Oktober 2013)

Gestern Abend, als ich nach Hause kam, lauerten unsere beiden vierbeinigen Racker im Badezimmer herum und liessen sich da nicht weglocken:


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Oktober 2013)

Eine Auswertung des Videoüberwachungsmaterials überführte den Täter und zeigte zugleich das Opfer, das offensichtlich noch nicht erlegt war:


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Oktober 2013)

Nach einer langen Jagd wurde das Opfer dann am späteren Abend endlich erlegt:


----------



## wissefux (13. Oktober 2013)

moin.


----------



## --bikerider-- (13. Oktober 2013)

Moin!

ab in den Taunus !


----------



## wissefux (13. Oktober 2013)

katzen können so grausam sein ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Oktober 2013)

wissefux schrieb:


> moin.



 Dito



--bikerider-- schrieb:


> ab in den Taunus !



 Viel Spass



wissefux schrieb:


> katzen können so grausam sein ...



 Yepp - Aber Menschen auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (13. Oktober 2013)

menschen sind an grausamkeit leider nicht zu überbieten ...


----------



## wondermike (13. Oktober 2013)

wahltho schrieb:


> Glühstrumpf dem K-Fragen Sieger



So richtig schwer sah das aber nicht aus.


----------



## wissefux (14. Oktober 2013)

wondermike schrieb:


> So richtig schwer sah das aber nicht aus.



doch. ich war müde und die 30 sek. regel hält da ganz schön auf ...

moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. Oktober 2013)

moin moin

Die Kunst liegt ja auch darin, möglichst unentdeckt zu bleiben


----------



## wissefux (14. Oktober 2013)

wahltho schrieb:


> Die Kunst liegt ja auch darin, möglichst unentdeckt zu bleiben



das fällt mir auf den trails sogar noch leichter als hier ...


----------



## wissefux (15. Oktober 2013)

moin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. Oktober 2013)

Tach auch


----------



## mzaskar (15. Oktober 2013)

Saluti


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. Oktober 2013)

Heute zum ersten Mal in dieser Wintersaison (auf dem Rückweg) komplett im Dunkeln unterwegs gewesen.


----------



## wissefux (16. Oktober 2013)

moin. auch dunkel jetzt ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. Oktober 2013)

Moin Moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. Oktober 2013)

Herrlich sonniges Herbstwetter da draussen und auch gar nicht besonders kalt


----------



## wissefux (17. Oktober 2013)

tach auch


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. Oktober 2013)

moin, moin


----------



## wissefux (18. Oktober 2013)

tgif


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. Oktober 2013)

Tachchen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (19. Oktober 2013)

moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. Oktober 2013)

moin moin


----------



## --bikerider-- (19. Oktober 2013)

moin moin moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. Oktober 2013)

moin moin moin moin


----------



## wissefux (20. Oktober 2013)

moin moin moin moin moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. Oktober 2013)

Gn8


----------



## mzaskar (20. Oktober 2013)

Samstag den schönen Herbsttag für eine Biketour in der näheren Umgebung genutzt


----------



## wissefux (21. Oktober 2013)

moin


----------



## wissefux (21. Oktober 2013)

warm ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. Oktober 2013)

Guten Morgen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. Oktober 2013)

Lecker



wissefux schrieb:


> warm ...



Auf dem 2-Rad keine Jacke oder Pullover erforderlich. Langes Oberhemd war schon fast zu warm.

Immer wieder lustig ist es auch, morgendliche Radler in Komplettmontur von hinten in Alltagskleidung aufzurollen. Die werden da manchmal richtig hektisch


----------



## Marco76 (21. Oktober 2013)

Moin.
Hab am Samstag auch wieder geschwitzt wie`n Aff in der Softshell. Böser Fehler die anzuziehen.


----------



## wondermike (21. Oktober 2013)

wahltho schrieb:


> Lecker
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aber nix is schlimmer als'n Rentner mit 'nem Pedelec.


----------



## wissefux (22. Oktober 2013)

wondermike schrieb:


> Aber nix is schlimmer als'n Rentner mit 'nem Pedelec.



doch : rentnerin mit pedelec 

moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. Oktober 2013)

moin moin 

Das melde ich gleich mal an den/die Gleichstellungsbeauftragten/-in des Forums


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. Oktober 2013)

Wieder sehr mild heute morgen, fast schon zu warm im langen Oberhemd


----------



## wissefux (23. Oktober 2013)

moin. heute wirds feucht ...

wieder enttäuschung bei apple. seit der chef gehen musste, gibts kaum noch innovatives.
immerhin mavericks für lau und soll auch auf altgeräten laufen. installiert schon seit gestern abend. ist aber bald durch


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. Oktober 2013)

Morgäähn


----------



## wissefux (23. Oktober 2013)

und es installiert vermutlich immer noch 

nachdem mir über 5 minuten lang "weniger als eine minute" angezeigt wurde habe ich aufgegeben und bin leicht gefrustet verspätet in den fph ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. Oktober 2013)

Ich werde mit dem Update noch etwas wartet.

Apple hat wie immer was an der TM geändert und QNAP muss noch den entsprechenden Update liefern.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. Oktober 2013)

wissefux schrieb:


> und es installiert vermutlich immer noch



Hast Du denn schon Parallels upgedatet?


----------



## mzaskar (23. Oktober 2013)

bei mir läuft es ohne Probleme und war auch in ca 45 Minuten komplett durch 

Was mir so langsam fehlt ist ein neues Apperture  Das hats mal bitter nötig


----------



## wissefux (23. Oktober 2013)

wahltho schrieb:


> Hast Du denn schon Parallels upgedatet?



muß ich das


----------



## mzaskar (23. Oktober 2013)

wer braucht andere Betriebssysteme


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. Oktober 2013)

wissefux schrieb:


> muß ich das



Hhmm hätte ich angenommen, scheint gemäß Google aber so zu sein, dass Parallels 8 doch unter 10.9. läuft. Probiere es einfach mal aus. Ich habe schon auf Parallels 9 aktualisiert.



mzaskar schrieb:


> wer braucht andere Betriebssysteme



Ich - Leider 

Inzwischen aber nur noch für genau ein Programm, nämlich für meine Finanzverwaltungssoftware, die ich seit 20 Jahren nutze und die es nicht nativ für Mac OS gibt 

(Haben wir hier aber auch schon x-fach in den vergangenen Jahren besprochen )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (23. Oktober 2013)

ein gedächtnis wie ein elefant 

hoffentlich läuft parallels noch, sonst gibt ärger vom frauchen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. Oktober 2013)

Mein Gott - Das Update kostet schlappe 50 Euronen

... ich würde das so oder so auf jeden Fall empfehlen


----------



## mzaskar (23. Oktober 2013)

wahltho schrieb:


> (Haben wir hier aber auch schon x-fach in den vergangenen Jahren besprochen )



Stimmt, man wird halt älter


----------



## wissefux (23. Oktober 2013)

wahltho schrieb:


> Mein Gott - Das Update kostet schlappe 50 Euronen
> 
> ... ich würde das so oder so auf jeden Fall empfehlen



erst mal nen fuffi gespart. läuft alles


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. Oktober 2013)

Schon 2x 'nen Fuffi ausgegeben, weil ich meine beiden Airs bereits aktualisiert habe.


----------



## wissefux (24. Oktober 2013)

moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. Oktober 2013)

Tach auch


----------



## mzaskar (24. Oktober 2013)

Ein schöner Berg kann auch entzücken 





Guten Morgen aus der Schweiz


----------



## wissefux (24. Oktober 2013)

auf, rauf auf den berg der berge 

bis zur hörnlihütte war ich mal. war noch zu und fett im schnee damals ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. Oktober 2013)

Boah is dat 'nen Berg ey


----------



## mzaskar (24. Oktober 2013)

Einmal drum herum fahren


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. Oktober 2013)

Die Idee hatten wir doch auch vor ein paar Jahren schon mal: Matterhornarena


----------



## mzaskar (24. Oktober 2013)

Könnten wir ja mal wieder aufs Tableau setzen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. Oktober 2013)

/* Korinthenkackermodus ein */ Das heisst: Man bringt etwas auf das Tapet (Das Tapet war der Bezug des Verhandlungstisches) /* Korinthenkackermodus aus */


----------



## mzaskar (24. Oktober 2013)

Und in der Schweiz ist es eben das Tableau ð


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. Oktober 2013)

Na dann will ich nichts gesagt haben


----------



## wissefux (25. Oktober 2013)

moin. frisch.


----------



## mzaskar (25. Oktober 2013)

wahltho schrieb:


> Die Idee hatten wir doch auch vor ein paar Jahren schon mal: Matterhornarena



http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=384072


----------



## mzaskar (25. Oktober 2013)

Moin Moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. Oktober 2013)

moin. frei.

Auspennen XXL.


----------



## mzaskar (25. Oktober 2013)

Dann mal Mahlzeit


----------



## wissefux (26. Oktober 2013)

gude


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. Oktober 2013)

wissefux schrieb:


> gude



Wie?


----------



## wissefux (27. Oktober 2013)

moin. endlich winterzeit


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. Oktober 2013)

moin moin - Wurde ja auch Zeit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ratte (27. Oktober 2013)

Viel zu früh wach. 
Aber in 5 Monaten wird das wieder viel unangenehmer, obwohl ich eigentlich die Sommerzeit favorisiere.


----------



## ratte (27. Oktober 2013)

Uaah, haben wir heute den Hintern nass bekommen.
Aber wenigstens bei strahlendem Sonnenschein und blauem Himmel wieder daheim angekommen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. Oktober 2013)

Ich haben heute gelernt, dass ein ca. 15cm langes TitanrÃ¶hrchen ca. 6 bis 7 kâ¬ kostet und 6 bis 7 Monate Lieferzeit hat


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. Oktober 2013)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich haben heute gelernt, dass ein ca. 15cm langes TitanrÃ¶hrchen ca. 6 bis 7 kâ¬ kostet und 6 bis 7 Monate Lieferzeit hat



... Und das sind nur die Materialkosten. Der Einbau kostet auch noch mal ein paar kâ¬


----------



## wissefux (28. Oktober 2013)

moin.

und wofür das edle titan ?


----------



## mzaskar (28. Oktober 2013)

MoinMoin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. Oktober 2013)

moin. moin.



wissefux schrieb:


> und wofür das edle titan ?



Für ein mikroinvasive Reparatur.

Geht eigentlich die alljährliche Winterpokalbetrügerei schon wieder los?


----------



## mzaskar (28. Oktober 2013)

Ich freue mich schon auf die Betrügerei


----------



## ratte (28. Oktober 2013)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... Und das sind nur die Materialkosten. Der Einbau kostet auch noch mal ein paar k


Für das edle Streitross?

Boah, ist das früh dunkel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. Oktober 2013)

ratte schrieb:


> Für das edle Streitross?



Ne, für des Fürsten Vater.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. Oktober 2013)

ratte schrieb:


> Boah, ist das früh dunkel.



In der Tat, da muss man sich erstmal wieder dran gewöhnen 

Dafür war es heute wirklich sehr, sehr mild. Langärmeliges Oberhemd war fast schon zu warm auf dem 2-Rad.


----------



## wissefux (29. Oktober 2013)

moin


----------



## mzaskar (29. Oktober 2013)

Saluti ðððð


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. Oktober 2013)

Tach auch


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. Oktober 2013)

Wie gestern auch, sehr schön 2-rädrig nach EB gelangt 

... heute dachte ich, dass ein Pullover von Nöten sei, habe mich aber getäuscht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (30. Oktober 2013)

moin. den pulli wirst ab jetzt brauchen. frisch da draussen ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. Oktober 2013)

moin. Wiederum herrlich sonnig, in der Tat frischer als gestern. Der Rollkragenpullover hat aber gereicht.


----------



## mzaskar (30. Oktober 2013)

Ich bin für nächstes Jahr auch am ueberlegen eine "Stadt/Trekking" Velo zu kaufen. Wichtig sind mir die Möglichkeit Schutzbleche und Gepäckträger zu haben, evtl noch ein festes Licht  
Mal sondieren was der Markt so her gibt 
Achja Gates Carbon sollte es auch noch haben


----------



## wissefux (30. Oktober 2013)

specialized source eleven


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. Oktober 2013)

'nen Kollege von mir hat sich ein Smart E-bike geholt, das sieht echt stylish aus 

(Obwohl ich ja gegen E-Bikes bin  )

Ein Starr-Bike würde ich mir aber nicht holen, da wird man auf Dauer nicht glücklich mit und tut seinen Knochen auch keinen Gefallen mit.

Ein Fully muss es definitiv auch als Stadtschlampe sein 

Könnte sein, dass ich mir am Freitag ein neues iPad Air gönne  - Habe da evtl. einen Abnehmer für mein altes iPad 3


----------



## wissefux (31. Oktober 2013)

moin. kalt.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (31. Oktober 2013)

moin. moin.


----------



## wissefux (31. Oktober 2013)

golf 7 variant, mazda 6 kombi oder cx5


----------



## mzaskar (31. Oktober 2013)

Skoda Octavia scout oder RS 

Ich fahre seit über 200'000 km Skoda (Fabia, Yeti) und der Car ist noch nie liegen geblieben oder war ausserhalb der Inspektion in der Werkstatt. Doch einmal ein Marderbiss am Unterdruckschlauch...

In der Schweiz kostet die 30'000 km inspektion incl. Allem 600 CHF 

Ich bin superzufrieden mit den Wagen und der neue Octavia hat riesig Platz


----------



## mzaskar (31. Oktober 2013)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ein Starr-Bike würde ich mir aber nicht holen, da wird man auf Dauer nicht glücklich mit und tut seinen Knochen auch keinen Gefallen mit.



Das denke ich auch, aber zuerst rüste ich mein Argon mit Negativprofilreifen aus, Schutzbleche und Gepäckträger gibt es auch noch. Danach überlege ich mir mal wie weiter. Ziel ist es künftig in normaler Kleidung zur Arbeit oder in die Stadt zu fahren, ohne danach mit Dreck verspritzt zu sein. 

Zur Federung würde ich entweder eine Federsattelstütze oder einen Brookssattel probieren. 

Eventuell denke ich längerfristig noch über ein Dynamolaufrad nach und Rohloff.

Sollte es ein Stadtfully geben ....... Hm ein Helius AC mit 29" und befestigungspunkten für Gepäckträger vielleicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (31. Oktober 2013)

Bei 4-Rädern gilt genauso wie bei 2-Rädern: Buy German! 

Frühsport beendet. Gleich geht's ab auf das 2-Rad Richtung EB.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (31. Oktober 2013)

wahltho schrieb:


> Bei 4-Rädern gilt genauso wie bei 2-Rädern: Buy German!



Kleine Korrektur: Es gibt einen Ausnahme - nämlich Ferrari. Lambo ist auf Grund der offensichtlichen Qualitätsprobleme inzwischen leider raus 

Sehr schön 2-rädrig nach EB gelangt. Heute war es in der Tat frisch und es hatte auf den Dächern und den Auto gekniffen.


----------



## mzaskar (31. Oktober 2013)

Bei Ferrari bin ich mir da aber nicht so sicher 

Vielleicht sollte man auf Infinitiv schauen oder auf Nissan GTR


----------



## Deleted 68955 (31. Oktober 2013)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollte man auf Infinitiv schauen oder auf Nissan GTR



Reiskocher gehen ja mal gar nicht.

... in Bezug auf mögliche Steigerungen ggü. dem Status Quo wird der Markt halt eng


----------



## wissefux (31. Oktober 2013)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... in Bezug auf mögliche Steigerungen ggü. dem Status Quo wird der Markt halt eng



bei mir ist der markt da noch ziemlich breit


----------



## Deleted 68955 (31. Oktober 2013)

Na dann fang' doch mal klein an und hol' Dir 'nen Golf 7 RS


----------



## Deleted 68955 (31. Oktober 2013)

w/e


----------



## ratte (31. Oktober 2013)

Wir sind mit unserem Oktavia sehr zufrieden. 
Ford Focus Turniers werfe ich auch mal in den Raum, allerdings ist Ford schon ein paar Modellupdates weiter als meiner. Da sollte dann die Zentralverriegelung hoffentlich nicht mehr zicken, wenn's feuchtkalt wird.


----------



## wissefux (31. Oktober 2013)

ratte schrieb:


> Wir sind mit unserem Oktavia sehr zufrieden.



hab mal golf und octavia nach meinen wünschen konfiguriert und war am ende preislich gleichauf, was mich dann doch überrascht hat 

heut mal den cx5 probe gesessen. der verkäufer hat mir dann noch bestätigt, dass tatsächlich bei cx5 und 6er bei höherem tempo die spiegel das flattern anfangen und auch die Motorhaube wackelt. geht ja irgendwie gar nicht ...

bin daher aktuell auch eher für made in germany


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (31. Oktober 2013)

wissefux schrieb:


> bin daher aktuell auch eher für made in germany



 Sag ich doch

Wobei ich privat nie ein Auto ganz neu kaufen würde.


----------



## wissefux (31. Oktober 2013)

selbst das hab ich quergecheckt. und da kommt ein golf 6 variant 01/13 mit 6000 km und schlechterer ausstattung auf nur unwesentlich weniger kohle. und das dann nicht in wunschfarbe, ohne alcantara, panoramaschiebedach und xenon !


----------



## Deleted 68955 (31. Oktober 2013)

Ich würde auch eher auf die Rückläufer der großen Leasing-Firmen, z.b. VR-Leasing gehen. Da bekommt man super ausgestattete drei Jahre alte Autos für i.d.R. die Hälfte des Geldes. Da kann man sich dann auch locker nen Mezze leisten. Und nach drei Jahren sind die heutigen Autos quasi noch Neuwagen.

Mein Filius hatte ja einen ziemlich neuen, sehr gut ausgestatteten Polo. Im Vergleich zu 'nem Mezze kam der mir echt wie eine Blechkiste vor.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (31. Oktober 2013)

Tu ich mir morgen, also am 01.11. das MTZ an, um ein iPad Air zu ergattern oder nicht?


----------



## wissefux (31. Oktober 2013)

ich würd mich jetzt schon mal anstellen 
aufgrund des feiertags in den nachbarbundesländern wird mtz morgen sicher kein spass ....


----------



## Deleted 68955 (31. Oktober 2013)

Wenn dann würde ich eh mit dem 2-Rad hinfahren.

Ich denke, dass der Run auf das iPad Air auch nicht so riesig sein wird, insbesondere da ich Eines der Top-Modelle haben möchte, also 4G in 64 oder 128GB. Mein altes iPad 3 will ich am w/e nach Heidelberg zu meinem Vater bringen, der sich dort in der Klinik langweilt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (1. November 2013)

wissefux schrieb:


> hab mal golf und octavia nach meinen wünschen konfiguriert und war am ende preislich gleichauf, was mich dann doch überrascht hat
> 
> heut mal den cx5 probe gesessen. der verkäufer hat mir dann noch bestätigt, dass tatsächlich bei cx5 und 6er bei höherem tempo die spiegel das flattern anfangen und auch die Motorhaube wackelt. geht ja irgendwie gar nicht ...
> 
> bin daher aktuell auch eher für made in germany



octavia geht eher in Richtung Passat


----------



## mzaskar (1. November 2013)

SkodaSkodaSkodaSkodaSkodaSkodaSkodaSkodaSkodaSkodaSkodaSkodaSkodaSkodaSkodaSkodaSkodaSkodaSkodaSkodaSkodaSkodaSkodaSkodaSkodaSkodaSkodaSkodaSkodaSkodaSkodaSkodaSkodaSkodaSkodaSkodaSkodaSkodaSkodaSkodaSkodaSkodaSkodaSkodaSkodaSkodaSkodaSkodaSkodaSkodaSkodaSkodaSkodaSkodaSkodaSkodaSkodaSkodaSkodaSkodaSkodaSkodaSkodaSkodaSkodaSkodaSkodaSkodaSkodaSkodaSkodaSkodaSkodaSkodaSkodaSkodaSkodaSkodaSkodaSkodaSkodaSkodaSkodaSkodaSkodaSkodaSkodaSkodaSkodaSkodaSkodaSkoda
Soooooooooorrrrrrrrrrrry


----------



## wissefux (1. November 2013)

mzaskar schrieb:


> octavia geht eher in Richtung Passat



dachte, das wäre der superb ...

moin


----------



## wissefux (1. November 2013)

mzaskar schrieb:


> SkodaSkodaSkodaSkodaSkodaSkodaSkodaSkodaSkodaSkodaSkodaSkodaSkodaSkodaSkodaSkodaSkodaSkodaSkodaSkodaSkodaSkodaSkodaSkodaSkodaSkodaSkodaSkodaSkodaSkodaSkodaSkodaSkodaSkodaSkodaSkodaSkodaSkodaSkodaSkodaSkodaSkodaSkodaSkodaSkodaSkodaSkodaSkodaSkodaSkodaSkodaSkodaSkodaSkodaSkodaSkodaSkodaSkodaSkodaSkodaSkodaSkodaSkodaSkodaSkodaSkodaSkodaSkodaSkodaSkodaSkodaSkodaSkodaSkodaSkodaSkodaSkodaSkodaSkodaSkodaSkodaSkodaSkodaSkodaSkodaSkodaSkodaSkodaSkodaSkodaSkodaSkoda
> Soooooooooorrrrrrrrrrrry



fanboy


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. November 2013)

moin 

Mezze, mezze, mezze, mezze, mezze, mezze, mezze, mezze, mezze, mezze, mezze, mezze, mezze, mezze, mezze, mezze, mezze, mezze, mezze, mezze, mezze, mezze, mezze, mezze, mezze, mezze, mezze, mezze, mezze, mezze, mezze, mezze, mezze, mezze, mezze, mezze, mezze, mezze, mezze, mezze, mezze, mezze, mezze, mezze, mezze, mezze, mezze, mezze, mezze, mezze, mezze, mezze, mezze, mezze, mezze, mezze, mezze, mezze, mezze, mezze, mezze, mezze!!!!!
Sorry


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. November 2013)

Heute aber erstmal

Apple, Apple, Apple, Apple, Apple, Apple, Apple, Apple, Apple, Apple, Apple, Apple, Apple, Apple, Apple, Apple, Apple, Apple, Apple, Apple, Apple, Apple, Apple, Apple, Apple, Apple, Apple, Apple, Apple, Apple, Apple, Apple, Apple, Apple, Apple, Apple, Apple, Apple, Apple, Apple, Apple, Apple, Apple, Apple, Apple, Apple, Apple, Apple, Apple, Apple, Apple, Apple, Apple, Apple, Apple, Apple, Apple, Apple, Apple, Apple, Apple, Apple, Apple, Apple, Apple, Apple, Apple, Apple, Apple !!!! 
Sorry


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. November 2013)

wissefux schrieb:


> hab mal golf und octavia nach meinen wünschen konfiguriert und war am ende preislich gleichauf, was mich dann doch überrascht hat



Eigentlich nicht so verwunderlich, den VW hat in den letzten Jahren doch ganz stark das Plattformsystem forciert. Die Dinger bestehen also größtenteils aus den gleichen Teilen.


----------



## mzaskar (1. November 2013)

aber cooler und geiler ist der Octavia


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. November 2013)

Gerade dann schnell ins MTZ gedüst. Kein Problem bei der Einfahrt, sofort einen Parkplatz gefunden, keine Schlange im Apple Store, aber ...

... das iPad Air nur noch 16/32GB  

Also doch in 64GB Online bestellt 

Ich finde die SUV-Mania ja 'eh bekloppt. Einen neuen Trend dieser Spezie finde ich aber noch unverschämter, nämlich mit den fetten Dingern auf zwei Parkplätzen zu parken, um nicht Gefahr zu laufen, einen Parkrempler zu kassieren. Denen sollte man gleich für ein Jahr den Lappen abnehmen.


----------



## wissefux (1. November 2013)

wie jetzt, nur 64 gb. nix mit power to the max


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. November 2013)

64GB reichen (derzeit) noch völlig, da ist selbst mit der gesamten Musiksammlung noch ausreichend Luft


----------



## mzaskar (1. November 2013)

Ich habe mir nur das iphone 5s bestellt kein ipad  muss eh nochmals meine Anforderungen durchgehen  vielleicht wird es ja iphone + mac Air + iMac oder iphone, ipad und imac oder iphone, ipad and workstation oder wie auch immer


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. November 2013)

Das iPhone 5s ist goil - bin voll begeistert. Ist bisher echt das beste iPhone


----------



## wissefux (1. November 2013)

wahltho schrieb:


> Heute aber erstmal
> 
> Apple, Apple, Apple, Apple, Apple, Apple, Apple, Apple, Apple, Apple, Apple, Apple, Apple, Apple, Apple, Apple, Apple, Apple, Apple, Apple, Apple, Apple, Apple, Apple, Apple, Apple, Apple, Apple, Apple, Apple, Apple, Apple, Apple, Apple, Apple, Apple, Apple, Apple, Apple, Apple, Apple, Apple, Apple, Apple, Apple, Apple, Apple, Apple, Apple, Apple, Apple, Apple, Apple, Apple, Apple, Apple, Apple, Apple, Apple, Apple, Apple, Apple, Apple, Apple, Apple, Apple, Apple, Apple, Apple !!!!
> Sorry



dito


----------



## wissefux (1. November 2013)

vwvwvwvwvwvwvwvwvwvwvwvwvwvwvwvwvwvwvwvwvwvwvwvwvwvwvwvwvwvwvwvwvwvwvwvwvwvwvwvwvwvwvwvwvwvwvwvwvwvwvwvwvwvwvwvwvwvwvwvwvwvwvwvwvwvwvwvwvwvwvwvwvwvwvwvwvwvwvwvwvwvwvwvwvwvwvwvwvwvwvwvwvwvwvwvwvwvwvwvwvwvwvwvwvwvwvwvwvwvwvwvwvwvwvwvwvwvwvwvwvwvwvwvwvwvwvwvwvwvwvwvwvwvwvwvwvwvwvwvwvwvwvwvwvwvwvwvwvwvwvwvwvwvwvwvwvwvwvwvwvwvwvwvwvwvwvwvwvwvwvwvwvwvwvwvwvwvwvwvwvwvwvwvwvwvwvwvwvwvwvwvwvwvwvwvwvwvwvwvwvwvwvwvwvwvwvwvwvwvwvwvwvwvwvwvwvwvwvwvwvwvwvwvwvwvwvwvwvwvwvwvwvwvw

sorry


----------



## mzaskar (1. November 2013)

Pah


----------



## wissefux (2. November 2013)

moin


----------



## wissefux (2. November 2013)

wissefux schrieb:


> golf 7 variant, mazda 6 kombi oder cx5



projekt ist bei meiner regierung wohl nicht durchsetzbar. kick off wird also verschoben ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. November 2013)

wahltho schrieb:


> Moin, Moin
> 
> Wer fragt ist ja auch selber Schuld
> 
> ... ich verzichte darauf, an dieser Stelle wieder einmal die Vorzüge eines Ehevertrages mit Gütertrennung hervorzuheben



 Dito


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (2. November 2013)

für kleinere anschaffungen frag ich selten ... grössere brauchen eben ne sichere basis, weil es durchaus noch wichtigere grossprojekte in naher zukunft geben könnte (neue küche beispielsweise).
grundsätzlich lebt sich auch ohne vertrag nicht schlecht


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. November 2013)

Neue Küche vs. Neues Auto ist aber echt der klischeehafteste Klassiker


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. November 2013)

Sortiere gerade endlich mal die gesammelten Fotos von A., Seb und Stefan von Luberon 2009, weil ich festgestellt habe, dass die immer noch 10gig auf meiner Festplatte belegt haben.

Damals waren wir echt extremgoile Säue


----------



## wissefux (2. November 2013)

wahltho schrieb:


> Neue Küche vs. Neues Auto ist aber echt der klischeehafteste Klassiker



wenn man vernüftig handelt, gewinnt klar die küche. preis/leistung sowie nutzwert ist da durchaus höher zu werten ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. November 2013)

Das würde ich wiederum andersherum beurteilen. In Küchen wird m.E. heute unvernünftig und unsinnig viel Geld versenkt.

In Deinem 4-Rad verbringst Du wahrscheinlich mehr Zeit, als in Deiner Küche.

Aber die Geschmäcker & Präferenzen sind halt verschieden...


----------



## wondermike (2. November 2013)

So, diese Woche habe ich dann auch mal die MTB-Saison 2013 eingeläutet. Es tut auch schon fast nicht mehr weh.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wondermike (2. November 2013)

wissefux schrieb:


> vwvwvwvwvwvwvwvwvwvwvwvwvwvwvwvwvwvwvwvwvwvwvwvwvwvwvwvwvwvwvwvwvwvwvwvwvwvwvwvwvwvwvwvwvwvwvwvwvwvwvwvwvwvwvwvwvwvwvwvwvwvwvwvwvwvwvwvwvwvwvwvwvwvwvwvwvwvwvwvwvwvwvwvwvwvwvwvwvwvwvwvwvwvwvwvwvwvwvwvwvwvwvwvwvwvwvwvwvwvwvwvwvwvwvwvwvwvwvwvwvwvwvwvwvwvwvwvwvwvwvwvwvwvwvwvwvwvwvwvwvwvwvwvwvwvwvwvwvwvwvwvwvwvwvwvwvwvwvwvwvwvwvwvwvwvwvwvwvwvwvwvwvwvwvwvwvwvwvwvwvwvwvwvwvwvwvwvwvwvwvwvwvwvwvwvwvwvwvwvwvwvwvwvwvwvwvwvwvwvwvwvwvwvwvwvwvwvwvwvwvwvwvwvwvwvwvwvwvwvwvwvwvwvw
> 
> sorry



Nachdem mein oller Audi im Juni die Grätsche gemacht hat, bin ich jetzt auch auf VW unterwegs. Zwar nur ein gebrauchter, aber bis jetzt absolut nix zu meckern.


----------



## wondermike (2. November 2013)

wahltho schrieb:


> In Deinem 4-Rad verbringst Du wahrscheinlich mehr Zeit, als in Deiner Küche.



Ich schon. Aber wenn einem die Herzallerliebste regelmäßig was leckeres kocht, lohnt sich auch so eine Anschaffung. 

Allerdings würde ich für die Küche auch nie mehr Geld ausgeben, als für's Auto.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. November 2013)

Interessante Faustregel - Das kann dann aber auch stark variieren 

Der Wertverfall von Küchen ist ja auch noch rapider als der von Autos.

Nach Einbau und Inbetriebnahme sind sie höchstens liegt der Restwert bei maximal 20% des Anschaffungspreises


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. November 2013)

So: Ich gehe dann mal ins Kellerfitti trainieren


----------



## wissefux (2. November 2013)

wahltho schrieb:


> Nach Einbau und Inbetriebnahme sind sie höchstens liegt der Restwert bei maximal 20% des Anschaffungspreises



man zeige mir den, der seine küche nach einem jahr wieder ausbaut und als günstige "jahresküche" auf dem weltberühmten markt für jahreseinbauküchen wieder verkauft


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. November 2013)

'nen Auto fÃ¼r 40kâ¬ fÃ¤hrt in der Regel ja wenigstens schneller und besser als ein Auto fÃ¼r 20kâ¬, aber 'ne KÃ¼che fÃ¼r 40kâ¬ kocht nicht schneller und besser als 'ne KÃ¼che fÃ¼r 20kâ¬ 

Mein Tipp: AusstellungskÃ¼chen. 'ne Kollegin von mir hat letztens eine Alno-VorfÃ¼hrkÃ¼che mit Miele ElektrogerÃ¤ten fÃ¼r weniger als die HÃ¤lfte des regulÃ¤ren Verkaufspreises abgestaubt. Absolut Top das Ding ohne Gebrauchsspuren.

Aber dann wissen wir ja wenigstens, wo das nÃ¤chste Plauscher-Event stattfindet: In der neuen KÃ¼che von Fuxens 

(Auch in einem Golf Variant wÃ¤re auch etwas eng geworden  )


----------



## wissefux (2. November 2013)

.... na wenn ihr aufs nächste event noch mindestens 5 jahre warten wollt ... solange wird das nach internen regierungsvorgaben noch mindestens dauern


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. November 2013)

Ne oder? - Jetzt wird nicht ernsthaft 5 Jahre auf 'ne neue Küche gespart und deswegen kein neues Auto gekauft 

Na dann kommen wir doch lieber früher, danach muss die neue Küche dann eh früher her


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. November 2013)

Unser Kater Joe ist echt ein extremer Jäger. Im Schnitt schleppt er derzeit jeden Abend drei Mäuse durch die Katzenklappe 

Derzeit läuft im Wohnbereich wieder eine Hatz.


----------



## wissefux (3. November 2013)

moin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. November 2013)

moin moin

2 Tage ohne iPad, ob ich das aushalte?


----------



## ratte (3. November 2013)

wahltho schrieb:


> Unser Kater Joe ist echt ein extremer Jäger. Im Schnitt schleppt er derzeit jeden Abend drei Mäuse durch die Katzenklappe
> 
> Derzeit läuft im Wohnbereich wieder eine Hatz.


Da kann man nur hoffen, dass die Hatz erfolgreich war. Sonst habt Ihr irgendwann weitere Untermieter.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. November 2013)

Ich muss das Opfer noch entsorgen 

Mit zwei Katzen im Haus überlebt keine Maus 

... reimt sich sogar


----------



## wissefux (4. November 2013)

moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. November 2013)

moin moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. November 2013)

Nach dem allmorgendlichen Frühsport gut und nahezu trocken auf den Hochsitz in EB gelangt


----------



## Frank (4. November 2013)

Tach ihr Spinner.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. November 2013)

Ah - Der Saison-Mod schaut auch mal wieder vorbei


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. November 2013)

Auf dem 2-rädrigen Rückweg gab's heute einen kleinen Schauer. Jeans leicht nass, aber wir sind ja nicht aus Zucker, oder? 

Gerade dann noch den abendlichen Workout im Kellerfitti absolviert 

Um mal auf das Thema Auto zurückzukommen: Habe momentan noch den Mezze von meinem alten Herrn in Gebrauch: E-Klasse T-Modell, ein echt fettes Schiff , aber saukomfortabel  Mit dem kleinen 6-Zylinder und 231 PS allerdings leicht untermotorisiert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (4. November 2013)

ja nee, is klar. für mich wär das ne höllenmaschine ...

mein ipad würde ich auch gegen den benz tauschen


----------



## wissefux (5. November 2013)

moin


----------



## mzaskar (5. November 2013)

wahltho schrieb:


> Um mal auf das Thema Auto zurückzukommen: Habe momentan noch den Mezze von meinem alten Herrn in Gebrauch: E-Klasse T-Modell, ein echt fettes Schiff , aber saukomfortabel  Mit dem kleinen 6-Zylinder und 231 PS allerdings leicht untermotorisiert



Ist doch der richtige Biketransporter für nach Frankreich


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. November 2013)

Mir persönlich ist da E-Klasse T-Modell von den Abmessungen her zu groß und zu unhandlich. Mein alter Herr hat die E-Klasse damals in erster Linie gewählt, weil da angeblich seine grossen Flugmodelle am Besten reinpassen.

Ich hatte vor 10 Jahren ja mal ein C-Klasse T-Modell als Firmenwagen. Das war ok.

... ach so: Moin, moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. November 2013)

Gleich geht's heimwärts, das neue iPad Air einrichten


----------



## wissefux (5. November 2013)

nass geworden ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. November 2013)

nö.


----------



## mzaskar (5. November 2013)

Ja


----------



## wissefux (5. November 2013)

wahltho schrieb:


> nö.



der fürst hat eine abschreckende Aura auf h2o, die seinen untertanen selten vergönnt scheint ...

bin aber dank 4 rad geschlossen auch nicht nass geworden


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. November 2013)

Der Fürst hat einfach nur ein Regenradar mit Vorhersage und ist rechtzeitig losgefahren. Es fing an zu regnen, als er gerade zu Hause war.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. November 2013)

Saugoil das neue iPad Air


----------



## wissefux (5. November 2013)

mein mini ist noch kleiner und leichter


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. November 2013)

Ich glaube unsere Meinungen zu den jeweils präferierten Größen bei Tablets hatten wir auch schon vor geraumer Zeit ausgiebigst ausgetauscht


----------



## wissefux (6. November 2013)

moin.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. November 2013)

Dach auch.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. November 2013)

Bei der Winterpokalbetrügerei geht es schon wieder lustig zu 

Aber schon wieder was in Sachen Extremausdauersport dazugelernt: 1.200km in 90h sind schon eine Ansage


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klein-Holgi (6. November 2013)

Lässig...ich bin auch schon unter den ersten 1400

Mal sehen, was mein Team schon abgespult hat...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. November 2013)

Alles Betrüger!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. November 2013)

Ich käme zur Zeit nur noch auf ca. 36 - 40 Punkte pro Woche


----------



## mzaskar (6. November 2013)

wahltho schrieb:


> Alles Betrüger!



Alles seriöse Sportler und WP - Teilnehmer


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. November 2013)

wissefux schrieb:


> nass geworden ?



 Yepp - Regenradar vermeldet, dass die Niederschläge länger anhalten.

... ist aber nicht weiter tragisch: Jeans im Versorgungskeller über die Leine gehängt und fertig


----------



## wissefux (6. November 2013)

erneut dank 4 rad trocken geblieben. dafür sieht meine jahresbilanz nicht so dolle aus. wird auch nicht viel besser werden, da noch 3 wochen urlaub ausstehen. dieses jahr geht erstmalig seit meiner statistik zu gunsten des kfz aus ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. November 2013)

Ich kann immer wieder nur betonen, dass die regelmässige Ausübung von (Ausdauer)Sport eine gewisse Härte im Kampf gegen den inneren Schweinehund verlangt. Der Kampf wird immer härter je älter man wird. Der eigene Körper dankt es einem aber. Ich möchte auch noch im Alter fit und aktiv sein und nicht mit Mitte 50 schon an Herz- und Kreislauferkankungen leiden. Ich habe aber auch in der Familie ein extrem negatives Beispiel, das mich immer wieder anspornt.


----------



## wissefux (6. November 2013)

das wort zur guten n8 

ende november steig ich wieder in den ring gegen den inneren schweinehund. morgen chauffeur-dienste und freitag wirds schiffen, danach erst mal "urlaub"


----------



## wissefux (7. November 2013)

moin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (7. November 2013)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich kann immer wieder nur betonen, dass die regelmässige Ausübung von (Ausdauer)Sport eine gewisse Härte im Kampf gegen den inneren Schweinehund verlangt. Der Kampf wird immer härter je älter man wird. Der eigene Körper dankt es einem aber. Ich möchte auch noch im Alter fit und aktiv sein und nicht mit Mitte 50 schon an Herz- und Kreislauferkankungen leiden. Ich habe aber auch in der Familie ein extrem negatives Beispiel, das mich immer wieder anspornt.



Zustimm 

Morgen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. November 2013)

moin


----------



## Xah88 (7. November 2013)

Servuuuuus ,

wir hatten Sonntag mal ein kurzes Video im Taunus gemacht. Das wollte ich euch nicht vorenthalten 

Wenn es gefällt, wäre ein Like natürlich klasse !

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/32513

Ride on,

Alex


----------



## wissefux (7. November 2013)

like ! krass, was so ein fotoapparat alles kann. hab meine 500d noch nicht zum filmen benutzt, sollte ich mal testen ...


----------



## Xah88 (7. November 2013)

wissefux schrieb:


> like


Vielen Dank !


wissefux schrieb:


> ! krass, was so ein fotoapparat alles kann. hab meine 500d noch nicht zum filmen benutzt, sollte ich mal testen ...



Jupp, bin auch jedes mal überrascht....allerdings ist der Spaß ja auch nicht günstig (und zum Glück das Hobby der Frau in unserer Runde)


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. November 2013)

Sehr schön


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (8. November 2013)

moin


----------



## mzaskar (8. November 2013)

ð Freitag ist Frei Tag ð


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. November 2013)

Morgähn


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. November 2013)

Morgens wieder mal einmal H-berg und zurück.

Nachmittags dann zwei Stunden Workout im Privat-Fitti.


----------



## wissefux (9. November 2013)

moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. November 2013)

moin moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. November 2013)

2 Schüttraummeter Kaminholz sind echt 'ne Menge Holz


----------



## wissefux (10. November 2013)

tach


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. November 2013)

wissefux schrieb:


> tach



... auch


----------



## wissefux (11. November 2013)

moin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. November 2013)

wissefux schrieb:


> moin



 Dito


----------



## mzaskar (11. November 2013)

Montag = Freitag = Frei Tag


----------



## wissefux (11. November 2013)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Montag = Freitag = Frei Tag



(montag - freitag) x 2 = frei-tag


----------



## wissefux (12. November 2013)

moin. ausgepennt xl


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. November 2013)

Moin. Ausgepennt Standard.


----------



## mzaskar (12. November 2013)

Moin ausgepennt, heut muss ich wieder ran


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. November 2013)

Sehr schön bei kaltem, aber sonnigem Herbstwetter 2-rädrig nach EB gelangt 

In der gefütterten Chevignon-Bomberjacke war es aber doch fast zu warm.


----------



## wissefux (12. November 2013)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... Chevignon-Bomberjacke ...



aha, so einer bist du also


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. November 2013)

Frisur passt ja  

Habe übrigens auch zwei Fliegerjacken von Alpha I., die trage ich allerdings nur im 4-Rad beim Oben ohne Spass im Winter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (13. November 2013)

moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. November 2013)

Tach auch


----------



## wondermike (13. November 2013)

wahltho schrieb:


> Um mal auf das Thema Auto zurückzukommen: Habe momentan noch den Mezze von meinem alten Herrn in Gebrauch: E-Klasse T-Modell, ein echt fettes Schiff , aber saukomfortabel  Mit dem kleinen 6-Zylinder und 231 PS allerdings leicht untermotorisiert



Man kann sich ja nie früh genug auf das Rentnerdasein vorbereiten, ne?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. November 2013)

Yepp - Ist ja hoffentlich maximal auch nur noch 10 Jahre hin


----------



## wondermike (13. November 2013)

Und unsereiner, der wirklich hart schuftet, muss knechten bis ihm das Arschl0ch zuschnappt.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. November 2013)

Ich glaube, die Konversation hatten wir auch schon mal 

Irgendwann ist halt alles geschwätzt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wondermike (13. November 2013)

Warte erstmal bis wir wirklich in Rente sind. Dann können wir jedes einzlene Thema jeden Tag durchhecheln.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. November 2013)

Das Schöne ist aber, dass es dann für uns jeden Tag wieder neue Themen sind


----------



## wissefux (14. November 2013)

tach auch


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. November 2013)

moin


----------



## mzaskar (14. November 2013)

Mahlzeit


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. November 2013)

N'Abend


----------



## wissefux (15. November 2013)

moin


----------



## mzaskar (15. November 2013)

Weekend kann kommen  Wie wird denn das Wetter in D-Land?? Bin wahrscheinlich im Saarland am Weekend

S


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. November 2013)

Moin 

Heute morgen wieder einmal H'berg und zurück.


----------



## mzaskar (15. November 2013)

Wochenende ist nahe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. November 2013)

Heute hat's mit dem schnellen 4-Rad auf der A5 nach H'berg und zurück mal wieder richtig Spass gemacht


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. November 2013)

Da hat das Alicchen aber ganz schön Gegenwind bekommen.


----------



## wissefux (16. November 2013)

moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. November 2013)

Moin. Moin.


----------



## wissefux (17. November 2013)

moin moin moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. November 2013)

moin moin moin moin


----------



## ratte (17. November 2013)

Moin^5.

Heute mal nach langer Abstinenz (die letzten Wochenenden waren aber auch meist zum Abgewöhnen) wieder im Taunus unterwegs gewesen. Ganz schön frisch inzwischen in höheren Lagen. Zufällig auch noch was vom Schlittenhunderennen mitbekommen.
Fazit: Kondition ist unterirdisch, und dabei hat der Winter noch nichtmals richtig angefangen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. November 2013)

N'abend


----------



## wissefux (17. November 2013)

gn8


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (18. November 2013)

moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. November 2013)

Morgääähnn 

Heute hätte ich gefühlt aber wirklich mal so richtig ausschlafen können


----------



## mzaskar (18. November 2013)

Gestern zum ersten Mal etwas Schneesport ð


----------



## mzaskar (18. November 2013)

wahltho schrieb:


> Morgääähnn
> 
> Heute hätte ich gefühlt aber wirklich mal so richtig ausschlafen können



Dito


----------



## mzaskar (18. November 2013)

Mahlzeit 

Hackbraten mit Kartoffelstock und GemÃ¼se ð lecker ð

BÃ¶Ã¶Ã¶Ã¶Ã¶Ã¶Ã¶rrrrrrrrrrrrrrpp


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. November 2013)

Auch Hackepeter wird zu ..... später 

Heute war es auf dem 2-Rad erstaunlich mild. Mit Pullover und Windjacke schon fast zu warm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (19. November 2013)

moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. November 2013)

Morgääähhhnn 

Schon wieder gefühlt nicht richtig ausgepennt 

Erstmal ab ins Privatfitti zum Frühsport, vllt. hilft das wach zu werden


----------



## mzaskar (19. November 2013)

uuiihhh verschalfen  ==> ausgepennt 

jetzt duschen und ab dafür


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. November 2013)

Ich habe ganz ohne zu verpennen bis kurz kurz vor Acht gepennt und war trotzdem nicht ausgepennt.

Frühsport hat etwas geholfen. Auf der 2-rädrigen Fahrt nach EB hat es leicht getröpfelt, was aber nicht weiter gestört hat.


----------



## mzaskar (19. November 2013)

Kein Frühsport..... Doch halt ein paar Liegestütze, reverse Bankdrücken und Übungen für den Trizeps  alles mit Haushaltsmitteln, ohne Privat fitte.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. November 2013)

Lustisch


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. November 2013)

Nachdem ich im Privat-Fitti mit allen Staffeln der Sopranos durch war, habe ich mir mal "Die Profis" Staffel 1 bis 4 auf DVD bestellt - echt kultig und viele Erinnerungen an meine Jugend


----------



## wissefux (19. November 2013)

sieg 

gn8


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. November 2013)

wissefux schrieb:


> sieg



 Ah  - heute war wieder Uschi-Sport


----------



## wissefux (20. November 2013)

yep. test für mehr davon im nächsten sommer 

moin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. November 2013)

Moin Moin




wissefux schrieb:


> yep. test für mehr davon im nächsten sommer



Schrecklich. Ich mag gar nicht daran denken.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. November 2013)

Nach dem Frühsport im Kellerfitti sehr schön 2-rädrig nach EB gelangt


----------



## wissefux (21. November 2013)

moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. November 2013)

Morgääähhhnn


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. November 2013)

wahltho schrieb:


> Nach dem Frühsport im Kellerfitti sehr schön 2-rädrig nach EB gelangt



 Dito

... heute Nachmittag soll es Schneeregen geben, bin mal gespannt drauf


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. November 2013)

Dumm gelaufen!


----------



## mzaskar (21. November 2013)

Die Kollegen von der andere Seite, des grossen Teiches, geben sich mal wieder alle Mühe, in die Schlagzeilen zu kommen. Zum Schluss wird die Rettung des Fliegers aus seinem Schlamassel als grösste Heldentat dargestellt, es gibt einen Hero und alle winken mit den Fähnchen und singen die Hymne. 
Verklagt werden wird ein armer Tropf vom Putzpersonal, weil er den falscher Eimer benutzt hat und dadurch eine Kette von Ereignissen auslöste, die letztendlich zu diesem Schlamassel führte.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. November 2013)

Mal zurück zum Thema "neues Auto": Ein GLK 250 4Matic wäre doch ein schönes Auto für A. Ein GLA 250 4Matic wäre sicherlich handlicher, aber da könnte man 2-Räder nur auf dem 2-Radträger transportieren.

Ich bin ja eigentlich kein SUV Freund, als Ersatz für die B-Klasse wäre das doch interessant.

Die Frage ist nur, ob ein GLK bei uns in die Garage passt. Der ist noch breiter als die B-Klasse.


----------



## mzaskar (21. November 2013)

Finde ich keine schlechte Wahl, Herr Wahl


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (21. November 2013)

du wirst doch nicht etwa ein wirklich "neues" auto kaufen wollen ... zumindest den gla gibts ja demnächst erstmal nur in fabrikneu ...

für den 2 rad transport meiner meinung nach am besten : opel mit flexfix. leider noch patentiert, aber definitiv genial ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. November 2013)

wissefux schrieb:


> du wirst doch nicht etwa ein wirklich "neues" auto kaufen wollen ... zumindest den gla gibts ja demnächst erstmal nur in fabrikneu ...



Natürlich würde ich kein neues Auto kaufen. Ich würde wieder einen neuen Firmenwagen bestellen


----------



## wissefux (22. November 2013)

moin. ach soooo ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. November 2013)

moin. moin. genaaaauuuu ...


----------



## wissefux (23. November 2013)

tach auch ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. November 2013)

moin moin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (24. November 2013)

moin moin moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. November 2013)

moin moin moin moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. November 2013)

GLK ist aus dem Rennen, also entweder GLA 250 4Matic oder aber wieder eine B-Klasse als B220 4Matic. In beiden Fällen dann aber mit Top-Ausstattung 

Der GLA 250 4Matic gefällt mir persönlich am Besten. Der hat wenigstens auch einigermaßen Bums mit 211 PS


----------



## wissefux (24. November 2013)

warum ist der glk raus ?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. November 2013)

Der Wagen ist ja für A. Der GLK gefällt ihr von der Form her nicht und ist ihr im Alltagsbetrieb zu gross.


----------



## wissefux (25. November 2013)

ach sooooo ...

moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. November 2013)

geeennnaaaauuu ....

moin moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. November 2013)

Bei sehr schönem kalten trockenem, aber sonnigen Winterwetter 2-rädrig nach EB gelangt


----------



## ratte (25. November 2013)

Guten Morgääähn. 

Schönstes Wetter draußen und mir zwickt (vermutlich wieder) das Knie.  
Gestern deswegen schon eine Tour abbrechen müssen, Wiegetritt oder etwas Kraft bergauf ging gar nicht. Alle anderen Bewegungen sind eigentlich komplett schmerzfrei.
Mal schauen wie ich den frei-tag sinnvoll rum bekomme.


----------



## mzaskar (25. November 2013)

GUte Besserung dem lädierten Knie 

Ansonsten kannst du ja den Hopi etwas durch die Gegend scheuchen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. November 2013)

Auch von mir gute Besserung

Habe heute mit unserem Firmenkundenbetreuer von Mezze telefoniert: GLA kann ab Anfang nächster Woche bestellt werden. Lieferung dann Mitte März. Solange habe wir wohl mindestens auch noch die E-Klasse meines Vaters.


----------



## mzaskar (25. November 2013)

Da musst du ja bald anbauen  
bei den ganzen Mezze dingern


----------



## wissefux (25. November 2013)

so, endlich der schriftliche prüfungstag rum ... jetzt heisst es zittern bis februar die ergebnisse kommen ...

und meine spezi nabendynamo muss zum tüv. rückruf wegen sich lösender schrauben im innern und mölicherweise blockierendes vorderrad


----------



## mzaskar (25. November 2013)

Bekommst du wenigstens für die Dauer der Reparatur einen Ersatz? Vielleicht sogar ein Sp- E-Bike  

Und welche Prüfung?


----------



## wondermike (25. November 2013)

Unser neues Fitnessstudio:


----------



## wondermike (25. November 2013)

wissefux schrieb:


> so, endlich der schriftliche prüfungstag rum ... jetzt heisst es zittern bis februar die ergebnisse kommen ...



Bist Du nicht langsam über das Alter raus?


----------



## Hopi (25. November 2013)

mzaskar schrieb:


> GUte Besserung dem lädierten Knie
> 
> Ansonsten kannst du ja den Hopi etwas durch die Gegend scheuchen



Phhhh, ich habe Gescheucht 

Und wir haben heute unser Sportmobil bestellt  mal sehen wie lange mein Händler braucht bis er es besorgt hat.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. November 2013)

N' Abend 

Und ruckzuck hat der Fux schon wieder eine Ausrede, um den Kampf gegen den inneren Schweinehund nicht antreten zu müssen, denn ein Ersatzrad ist bestimmt nicht parat


----------



## wissefux (25. November 2013)

wondermike schrieb:


> Bist Du nicht langsam über das Alter raus?



definitiv JAAAA

ich schwör, ich mach sowas in diesem leben nicht mehr ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (25. November 2013)

wahltho schrieb:


> N' Abend
> 
> Und ruckzuck hat der Fux schon wieder eine Ausrede, um den Kampf gegen den inneren Schweinehund nicht antreten zu müssen, denn ein Ersatzrad ist bestimmt nicht parat



so siehts mal aus. ausserdem zwickt es draussen und die spikes sind noch nicht drauf ... morgen ist aber eh nochmal frei-tag ... nach hibike kommt dann ac4 endlich dran ...


----------



## wissefux (25. November 2013)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Bekommst du wenigstens für die Dauer der Reparatur einen Ersatz? Vielleicht sogar ein Sp- E-Bike
> 
> Und welche Prüfung?



hmm, davon werde ich mal nicht ausgehen. vielleicht gehts ja ambulant ...

der fux bildet sich aktuell zum energiefachwirt fort. heute war ihk prüfung für den energiespezifischen teil. 4 prüfungen nacheinander, 3x90 min und 1x60 min 
horror pur !


----------



## wissefux (25. November 2013)

so, habe fertig wie flasche leer. gn8


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. November 2013)

Na dann mal GN8


----------



## wissefux (26. November 2013)

moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. November 2013)

Morgäähhnn 

Kalt da draussen.

Erstmal Frühsport, dann ab auf das 2-Rad Richtung EB.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. November 2013)

Bei herrlich sonnigem Wetter sehr schön 2-rädrig nach EB gelangt 

... auch ohne Spikes


----------



## mzaskar (26. November 2013)

Ich habe die Spikes schon montiert  Fahre aber zur Zeit nicht mit dem Velo zur Arbeit . Zum einen wechsele ich zur Zeit öfters zwischen verschiedenen Standorten in Zürich (meist fahre ich Abends von einem anderen Büro nach Hause, zum anderen habe ich irgendwie den Einstieg verpasst und der Schweinehund siegt Morgens.  Ich hoffe aber den Schweinehund bald zu erwischen, da ich zumindest wieder Indorbike und Fitness angefangen habe  Dann geht es bestimmt bald wieder besser 
Ausserdem habe ich noch 2 Wochen Arbeiten und dann ist fertig für 2013 und 2014 nicht gleich  und dann gibt es Schneesport satt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. November 2013)

Meine 2-Rad-Quote liegt dieses Jahr wieder satt über 95% und seit dem Umzug bei nahezu 100%.

Wäre auch dämlich für die knapp 7km etwas anderes als das 2-Rad zu benutzen, alleine schon wegen des Berufsverkehrs hier in EB.


----------



## mzaskar (26. November 2013)

Neid


----------



## Nuke2 (26. November 2013)

Bisken kalt war es schon. Aber als ich an den ganzen kratzenden leuten vorbeifahren konnte musste ich  

Gruß Björn


----------



## mzaskar (26. November 2013)

Das ganze Training unsonst, Herrenabend, 1.7 Kg Chateaubriand fur 3 Personen


----------



## wissefux (27. November 2013)

moin. bei minus sieben nehm ich doch auch gern 4 rad geschlossen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. November 2013)

Morgäähhnn 

Gerade schon draussen im Garten gewesen, um neues Kaminholz zu holen. In der Tat etwas frisch heute morgen.

Trotzdem: Wie immer Frühsport im Privatfitti und dann 2-Rad Richtung EB 

... mein BMI wird es mir danken


----------



## mzaskar (27. November 2013)

Meiner heute nicht  Obwohl die Wage sich in Grenzen hielt ...... 
Heute ist Pause im Sport und anderes Officio auf der anderen Seite der Stadt angesagt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. November 2013)

Sehr schön 2-rädrig nach EB gelangt 

Jeans und Bomberjacke waren immer noch warm genug. Spikes nach wie vor völlig unnötig.

Noch mal zum Thema Auto für A.: Die A-Aklasse als A 45 AMG wäre auch keine schlechte Wahl


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. November 2013)

wahltho schrieb:


> Noch mal zum Thema Auto für A.: Die A-Aklasse als A 45 AMG wäre auch keine schlechte Wahl



 Mist, den gibt es nicht mit Anhängerkupplung


----------



## Klein-Holgi (27. November 2013)

wahltho schrieb:


> Mist, den gibt es nicht mit Anhängerkupplung



 ....aus gutem Grund vermutlich

War das nicht Bodo Bach mit dem Ferrari und der Hängerkupplung?

Noch einer zum Thema Winter: Baut Ihr Eure Spikereifen selbst oder sind das käuflich erwerbbare Exemplare?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. November 2013)

Klein-Holgi schrieb:


> Noch einer zum Thema Winter: Baut Ihr Eure Spikereifen selbst oder sind das käuflich erwerbbare Exemplare?



Schwalbe Ice-Spiker.

Spike-Reifen habe ich mir nur in meiner Jugend selbst gebaut: Alten Mantel genommen und von innen Dachpappenägel durchgesteckt, von innen mit Klebeband ausgelebt. Dann über den eigentlichen Mantel rübergezogen.

Klang wie ein mittlerer Kampfpanzer im Gefecht und im Frühjahr war an der Gabel auf Höhe der Nägel der Lack komplett weg. Wäre ich damit über jemanden drüber gefahren, wäre er schön perforiert gewesen.


----------



## Klein-Holgi (27. November 2013)

wahltho schrieb:


> Wäre ich damit über jemanden drüber gefahren, wäre er schön perforiert gewesen.





Ich hab mir grad mal so paar "Bauanleitungen" durchgesehen, aber das macht wohl wirklich keinen Sinn...da ist man ja Tage beschäftigt, bis 400 Schrauben durchs Gummi gespaxt sind Der Kauf scheint doch die bessere Wahl

Bei mir ist ja nur die Überlegung das fürn Notfall zu nutzen bei Eis und Glätte, um mein unwiederbringliches Auto  nicht kalt zu verformen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. November 2013)

Klein-Holgi schrieb:


> Ich hab mir grad mal so paar "Bauanleitungen" durchgesehen, aber das macht wohl wirklich keinen Sinn...da ist man ja Tage beschäftigt, bis 400 Schrauben durchs Gummi gespaxt sind



Das ist wirklich völlig Gagga 

Ich hoffe nur, dass Du noch Spike-Reifen bekommst. Im Winter sind die Dinger oft ausverkauft


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. November 2013)

wahltho schrieb:


> Noch mal zum Thema Auto für A.: Die A-Aklasse als A 45 AMG wäre auch keine schlechte Wahl





wahltho schrieb:


> Mist, den gibt es nicht mit Anhängerkupplung



Die Anhängerkupplung lässt sich nachrüsten, aber als Firmenwagen gibt es den nur mit der 250 km/h-Abriegelung


----------



## mzaskar (27. November 2013)

Der GLK ist doch gar nicht sooooooo gross, etwas kantig aber sonst doch ganz passabel. 
Und so ein kleines Auto mit AMG  Antrieb ist auch etwas über motorisiert, oder nicht?


----------



## Nuke2 (27. November 2013)

War doch garnicht so kalt heute morgen?  Wieder an den Kratzenden Autofahrern vorbeigefahren 

Spikes muss ich mir auch noch besorgen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. November 2013)

Heute morgen war es auch nicht wirklich kalt.



mzaskar schrieb:


> Der GLK ist doch gar nicht sooooooo gross, etwas kantig aber sonst doch ganz passabel.



Der GLK gefällt A. nicht und er ist ihr zu gross. Ich kann das nachvollziehen. Die Form gefällt mir auch nicht besonders. Der GLA hat genau die richtige Grösse und sieht flott aus. Der 250 4Matic geht auch gut ab. Vllt. noch das AMG-Ausstattungspaket (sofern das mit Anhängerkupplung geht).



mzaskar schrieb:


> Und so ein kleines Auto mit AMG  Antrieb ist auch etwas über motorisiert, oder nicht?



Nö - Ganz im Gegenteil. Die neue A-Klasse ich auch nicht wirklich mehr ein kleines Auto 

Ich weiss nicht, was grösser ist, die neue A-Klasse oder mein SLK. Sportwagen sind auch keine grossen Autos 

Der A45 kommt auch nicht wirklich in die engere Wahl. Kurzstrecken tun einem solchen Motor nicht gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (28. November 2013)

moin

ja ja, die lieben autos. nur gut, dass mir die entscheidung abgenommen wurde


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. November 2013)

moin moin

Du hast Sie Dir abnehmen lassen


----------



## wissefux (28. November 2013)

es war eine entscheidung zwischen krieg und frieden ... und als ehemaliger Wehrdienstverweigerer war ja klar, für was ich mich da entscheide


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. November 2013)

Gut 2-rädrig nach EB gelangt. Es war milder als gestern.

Mal wieder zurück zum Thema 4-Rad: Die VR-Bremsen an meinem Spassgefährt haben fertisch gemacht.

Materialkosten für Scheiben und Beläge ca. 1.500 Euro und in diesem Fall geht nur Original AMG. Es gibt keine Alternative von Drittanbietern.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. November 2013)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Und so ein kleines Auto ...



Noch ein kleiner Hinweis: Die neue A-Klasse hat ähnliche Abmessungen wie ein Skoda Yeti


----------



## mzaskar (28. November 2013)

wahltho schrieb:


> Noch ein kleiner Hinweis: Die neue A-Klasse hat ähnliche Abmessungen wie ein Skoda Yeti



Weiss ich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nuke2 (28. November 2013)

Ich habe selten in einem Auto so einen häßlichen Monitor gesehen! 
Also was die Mercedes Ing. sich da gedacht haben?


----------



## wissefux (29. November 2013)

moin


----------



## mzaskar (29. November 2013)

Moin Moin 

Gestriges kleines Abendmahl für 2







Und der ist einfach nur gut


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. November 2013)

Moin 

Irgendwie scheint die große Fresserei und Sauferei ausgebrochen zu sein


----------



## mzaskar (29. November 2013)

Ist halt Weihnachtszeit  

Da machen Menschen das manchmal so  Heute Abend ist schon wieder essen angesagt  Ich glaube ich laufe heute zu fuss von der Arbeit nach Hause, quasi als Vorbereitung auf den Schmaus  

Was macht denn der Frankfurter Weihnachtsmarkt, kann ich denn bald mal auf einen Besuch am Römer vorbeikommen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. November 2013)

Leber duck Dich 

Schrecklich diese Dekadenz in dieser verweichlichten westlichen Überflussgesellschaft


----------



## Frank (29. November 2013)

Schönes Weekend ihr Honks!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. November 2013)

Hey Mod   Frohe Weihnachten und einen guten Rutsch!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. November 2013)

GLA ist in zwei Varianten durchkonfiguriert 

... Montag wird wohl der Bestellprozess getriggert


----------



## wissefux (29. November 2013)

mein laufrad ist wieder da. ging echt flott 

hab ein komplett neues laufrad bekommen, mit supernova infinity s nabe. die alte infinity 8 war wohl etwas besser (da gibts so ne leistungskurve auf deren homepage mit beiden naben) von der leistung her, wurde aber komplett aus dem programm genommen.

cool fand ich, dass man die 8er komplett abschalten konnte. die neue läuft quasi immer, ist kleiner und sicher auch etwas leichter ...

morgen bei ich sie wieder ein, wahrscheinlich dann mit spikes drauf ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. November 2013)

Na dann bin ich ja mal gespannt, wie der Kampf gegen den inneren Schweinehund weiter verläuft 

Mein mittlerweile 12 Jahre alter SON verrichtet nach wie vor bestens seinen Dienst und die Leuchtkraft der Busch & Müller 6V LED-Lampe reicht für den Alltag, inkl. kurzer Trail-Einlagen völlig aus.


----------



## mzaskar (29. November 2013)

wahltho schrieb:


> Leber duck Dich
> 
> Schrecklich diese Dekadenz in dieser verweichlichten westlichen Überflussgesellschaft



Pah, Suure Moscht ohne Alkohol, das Getränk schlecht hin  regt die Verdauung an und trägt nicht auf 

und das mit der Dekadenz müssen wir mal gelegentlich diskutieren


----------



## mzaskar (29. November 2013)

Dein Son muss schon seit 12 Jahren fürs Licht strampeln


----------



## wissefux (30. November 2013)

moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. November 2013)

moin moin


----------



## mzaskar (30. November 2013)

Tachchen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. November 2013)

auch schon


----------



## wissefux (30. November 2013)

so, die spikes sind drauf. jetzt muss ich nur noch den schweinehund bezwingen ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. November 2013)

So wie ich das sehe, wird das wohl der schwierigere Teil der Übung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (30. November 2013)

Erstemal Skifahren


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. November 2013)

Das Thema "Weihnachtsmarkt 2013" wäre dann mit dem obligatorischen Besuch des Fischbacher Weihnachtsmarktes auch abgehakt


----------



## wissefux (1. Dezember 2013)

wahltho schrieb:


> So wie ich das sehe, wird das wohl der schwierigere Teil der Übung.



yep. eine akute rüsselpest könnte den für morgen geplanten restart in der tat verhindern 

moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. Dezember 2013)

moin moin 

Immer neue Ausreden...

... trotzdem gute Besserung


----------



## wissefux (1. Dezember 2013)

andere sind in meinem zustand sofort krank geschrieben. ich verzichte halt auf radfahren bei gefrierpunkttemperaturen, gehe aber trotzdem noch arbeiten ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. Dezember 2013)

Ein bisschen mehr Abhärtung und Sport, z.b. Outdoor bei Minusgraden, und die Rüsselseuche wäre Dir u.U. erspart geblieben 

Ob das für den Arbeitgeber und Dich wirklich so vorteilhaft ist, dass Du mit Rüsselseuche ins Büro schleppst bezweifele ich. Gemäß meinen Beobachtungen sind derart heldenhafte Handlungen des Individuums für das Kollektiv eher schädlich.

Heidelberg und zurück mit dem schnellen 4-Rad hat Spass gemacht   

... der Anlass nach wie vor eher weniger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. Dezember 2013)

.


----------



## ratte (1. Dezember 2013)

Gestern und heute den Schweinehund daheim gelassen. 
Gestern mal die Dirtbikes entstaubt und ein wenig Pumptrack in Neu-Isenburg ausgetestet und heute Schlittenfahren...äh...Biken im Taunus. Nasses Laub und Wurzeln führten zu einer teils interessante Linien"wahl".


----------



## wissefux (1. Dezember 2013)

nun den peak meiner erkältung hab ich sehr ag-freundlich aufs wochenende gelegt. auch mit reichlich abhärtung trifft es mich in der regel meist 1 bis 2 mal im jahr. das war auch schon zu besten radelzeiten so.
diese erkältung kam optimal direkt nach der prüfung und vor dem anstehenden urlaub. davor war ich so angespannt, dass kein virus ne chance hatte. mit dem stressabfall war dann wohl tür und tor offen ... auf jeden fall gehts schon wieder aufwärts ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. Dezember 2013)

Weiterhin gute Besserung 

... sehr löblich, sich am w/e zu Hause auszukurieren.


----------



## mzaskar (1. Dezember 2013)

Hike and Board 











Arsche anstrengend so die erste Tour ð³


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. Dezember 2013)

Schöne Bilder 

... Aber rasier Dich mal wieder


----------



## wissefux (1. Dezember 2013)

beinrasur wird überbewertet 

gn8


----------



## wissefux (2. Dezember 2013)

moin


----------



## mzaskar (2. Dezember 2013)

Moin Moin  noch 5 Tage dann ist Frei-Tag bis in den Januar


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. Dezember 2013)

moin moin 



wissefux schrieb:


> beinrasur wird überbewertet



Bie M oder bei F?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (2. Dezember 2013)

m


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. Dezember 2013)

Na ich wollte auch schon sagen 

Sehr schön 2-rädrig nach EB gelangt. Es war ziemlich mild.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. Dezember 2013)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Moin Moin  noch 5 Tage dann ist Frei-Tag bis in den Januar



Noch so viele Tage R-Urlaub?


----------



## mzaskar (2. Dezember 2013)

21 Tage


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. Dezember 2013)

Was war denn das für eine Jahresplanung?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. Dezember 2013)

Auch gut wieder 2-rädrig nach Hause gelangt. Es war immer noch recht mild, aber frischer als heute morgen.

Da ich heute morgen bis um Viertel nach Acht gepennt hatte, gab es heute nur Abendsport im Keller.


----------



## wondermike (2. Dezember 2013)

wissefux schrieb:


> der fux bildet sich aktuell zum energiefachwirt fort. heute war ihk prüfung für den energiespezifischen teil. 4 prüfungen nacheinander, 3x90 min und 1x60 min
> horror pur !



Bisschen spät aber an dieser Stelle der obligatorisch flache Witz: Wer nix wird, wird Wirt.


----------



## mzaskar (3. Dezember 2013)

wahltho schrieb:


> Was war denn das für eine Jahresplanung?



Fremdbestimmt


----------



## wissefux (3. Dezember 2013)

moin.

@wm : ich denke, dass man als wirt heutzutage einiges drauf haben muss, wenn man bestehen will. hab schon im umfeld einige echt gute lokale untergehen sehen ... also dann lern ich doch lieber was anderes


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (3. Dezember 2013)

gut 2 rädrig in den fph gelangt 

frisch im schatten


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. Dezember 2013)

:daumen : Na also geht doch.

Heute bis halb Neun gepennt. Auf mit dem 2-Rad Richtung EB 

Ach so: Moin, Moin


----------



## wissefux (3. Dezember 2013)

wahltho schrieb:


> Na also geht doch.



ja, ich war auch sehr überrascht 
nase ist aber immer noch gut zu. heute mittag wird sie dann zwangsfreigeblasen auf der heimreise ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. Dezember 2013)

Sehr schön 2-rädrig nach EB gelangt. Es war milder als erwartet und die Strassen waren trocken.

Obwohl der Weg nach EB ggü. früheren Anritten vergleichsweise kurz ist, hat er doch eine Trail- und Treppeneinlage


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. Dezember 2013)

Sehr schön 2-rädrig wieder nach Hause gelangt. Abendsport ebenfalls erfolgreich absolviert


----------



## wissefux (4. Dezember 2013)

moin.

heuer mal wieder fremdbestimmt 4 rädrig. die mitzubringende omma lässt sich nunmal nur unter erschwerten umständen in die satteltaschen reinquetschen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. Dezember 2013)

moin moin 

Heute leider mal zu sehr früher Stunde.


----------



## mzaskar (4. Dezember 2013)

ausgepennt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. Dezember 2013)

Ich hab' zwar bis halb Acht gepennt, hätte aber ruhig noch so wie gestern ein Stündchen länger ihn der Heia bleiben können.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. Dezember 2013)

"Die Vermessung der Welt" ist ein sehr schöner Film 

Gute Nacht


----------



## wissefux (4. Dezember 2013)

ok, den wollte ich mir schon fast im kino ansehen. dann lohnt sich wohl mal ein stream mit apfel tv ...


----------



## wissefux (5. Dezember 2013)

moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Dezember 2013)

Moin moin


----------



## niterider-kathy (5. Dezember 2013)

Hey bin neu hier aus Niederbayern, würde einen Urlaubsort jetzt im Winterurlaub. 14.12. bis 10.01.2014 suchen in dem ich gut "Radln" kann. Vorraussetzung ist das es eine Flugreise werden soll.

Danke für eure Hilfe 
Gruß Daniel


----------



## wissefux (5. Dezember 2013)

hallo und willkommen im ultimativen plausch thread 

für flugreise würde ich jetzt mal die kanaren empfehlen. gran Canaria, Teneriffa und la palma dürften zum biken am besten sein.

tipp : les dir mal das hier http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=328846 durch. stuntzi war schon überall in Europa unterwegs. da sollte das passende für deine Vorstellungen dabei sein


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Dezember 2013)

Sehr schön 2-rädrig nach EB gelangt 

Beim morgendlichen Kaminsäubern hatte ich festgestellt, dass es etwas glatt auf der Terrasse war, also flugs am VR noch den Spike-Reifen aufgezogen.

War aber dann eigentlich letztendlich doch nicht erforderlich, weil es auf dem Weg ind die Voliere nicht glatt war.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (5. Dezember 2013)

nur am vr  wenn richtig glatt ist, würde es dich dann hinten umhauen ...

also bei uns war es heute früh recht glatt. bin aber erst später los, da war alles ok. bin auf morgen früh gespannt ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Dezember 2013)

wissefux schrieb:


> nur am vr  wenn richtig glatt ist, würde es dich dann hinten umhauen ...



Auf die schnelle nur am VR. HR hatte ich heute morgen keine Zeit mehr zu.

VR reicht aber eigentlich auch aus In bin in den 90ern schon ganze Winter nur mit Spikes am VR gefahren.

Wenn man vorne wegrutscht haut es einen um. Hinten rutscht und driftet man i.d.R. nur.


----------



## mzaskar (5. Dezember 2013)

Aber die nicht Regel macht dann AuA ð³


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Dezember 2013)

"würde", hat aber nicht, weil nicht eingetreten


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Dezember 2013)

Ist aber auch irgendwie lustig:

Die, die sich gleich am Anfang der Wintersaison sofort Spikes auf das 2-Rad schrauben und dann im Zweifel doch nicht oder aber nur unregelmäßig fahren, machen sich grosse Sorgen und überlegen, was alles passieren könnte.

Der der seit Jahrzehnten eigentlich immer die Winter einfach durchfährt, macht sich viel weniger Gedanken, setzt Spikes u.Ä. gemäß seinen Erfahrungen ein und ihm ist auch noch nie ernsthaft etwas passiert.


----------



## mzaskar (5. Dezember 2013)

Du bist halt ein Held ð und Helden sind eh aussen vor  

BTW ich das Aua vor 3 oder 4 Jahre. Hat mich, Bremshebel und Lupine gekostet


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Dezember 2013)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Du bist halt ein Held ï¿½ï¿½ und Helden sind eh aussen vor



Sowieso   



mzaskar schrieb:


> BTW ich das Aua vor 3 oder 4 Jahre. Hat mich, Bremshebel und Lupine gekostet



Ich kann mich gut erinnern, Du hattest hier davon berichtet 

Ich in den letzten 25 Jahren auch schon gelegentlich ein bisschen Aua. Gelegentlich ein bisschen Aua ist normal, wenn man 2-Rad ohne StÃ¼tzrÃ¤der fÃ¤hrt, weil 2-Rad kann umkippen 

... egal wie viele Sicherheitsvorkehrungen man trifft


----------



## wissefux (6. Dezember 2013)

moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. Dezember 2013)

Tach auch 

Xaver hat hier aber relativ wenig Unsinn gemacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (6. Dezember 2013)

na ja, heute früh hat er ne sinnlose ladung schnee über k abgeworfen ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. Dezember 2013)

In der fürstlichen Residenz ist so gut wie nichts runter gekommen. An einigen Stellen war es etwas weiss.

Kein Problem mit dem 1-Spike-Rad an diesem heutigen Nichtfrei-tag nach EB zu gelangen. Im Gegenteil: Herrlichstes Winterwetter.

Heute Nachmittag muss ich mit meinem Spass-4-Rad (noch) ohne Winterreifen nach fbh zum Schrauber meines Vertrauens. Ich denke aber das sollte dann kein Thema sein.


----------



## mzaskar (6. Dezember 2013)

Slippery when frosty


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. Dezember 2013)

It's no longer frosty


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. Dezember 2013)

So:

Alt:





Neu:


----------



## wissefux (7. Dezember 2013)

moin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. Dezember 2013)

moin moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. Dezember 2013)

Tach auch


----------



## ratte (8. Dezember 2013)

War da gerade mal ein Anflug von Helligkeit draußen? Sonne konnte man das ja noch nicht nennen.
Radklamotten sind ja schon an, aber die Motivation ist bei dem Chaos hier (Kites plus Klamotten gleichmäßig zum Trocknen in der Wohnung verteilt) noch irgendwo verschüttet.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. Dezember 2013)

Die Sonne habe ich auch schon seit ein paar Tagen nicht mehr gesehen 

Jetzt könnte es wie jedes Jahr um diese Zeit einen Knall geben und es wäre Ende Januar


----------



## ratte (8. Dezember 2013)

Was ich diese Temperaturen gepaart mit Schneematsch und Nebel beim Biken hasse. Bergauf schön schwitzen und bis unten zum Eisklumpen erstarrt. Und zu guter Letzt nochmal das Gejaule, wenn Finger und Füße wieder auftauen.  
Den Schweinehund heute Mittag zwar verband, aber der nächste wird dafür umso hartnäckiger.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. Dezember 2013)

ratte schrieb:


> Und zu guter Letzt nochmal das Gejaule, wenn Finger und Füße wieder auftauen.



Oh das kenne ich nur zu gut aus dem Winter 2006/2007 und 2007/2008. nach 15 km Abfahrt vom Großen Feldberg nach fbh bin ich oft genug so durch die Wohnung gehüpft.

Ich empfehle Fäustlinge mit Unterhandschuhen und beheizbare Sohlen


----------



## ratte (8. Dezember 2013)

Die Fäustlinge samt Innenhandschuhen lagen mangels Platz im kleinen Rucksack bzw. Abfahrt bei 8°C daheim, die Heatpacks hatte ich gestern in einen anderen Rucksack gepackt...
Berghoch reichten Trikot plus Unterhemd, bergrunter zwei Jacken drüber, trotzdem gebibbert. 
Die letzten zwei Touren bei ähnlichen Temperaturen waren fast kein Thema, aber da fehlte der Schneematsch. Die Nässe zog durch.


----------



## wissefux (9. Dezember 2013)

moin


----------



## wissefux (9. Dezember 2013)

gut bei recht mildem Temperaturen im fph angekommen ...


----------



## wissefux (9. Dezember 2013)

wer hat hier eigentlich diese halbe autokorrektur eingebaut 

interessant, bei diesem post wird wieder nix korrigiert. so wie es sein soll


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. Dezember 2013)

Moin, oder eher fast schon Mahlzeit!

Mild da draussen.


----------



## wissefux (10. Dezember 2013)

tach


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. Dezember 2013)

wissefux schrieb:


> tach



Auch


----------



## wondermike (10. Dezember 2013)

Ich fahre zur Zeit bei angenehmen Raumtemparaturen. Auf die Fresse fallen kann man dabei auch nicht. Aber ein bisschen öde isses schon.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. Dezember 2013)

Indoor-Cycling ist eine mental eine ganz harte Nummer


----------



## wissefux (11. Dezember 2013)

moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. Dezember 2013)

moin moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. Dezember 2013)

So: Der GLA ist bestellt, Lieferung Anfang April


----------



## wissefux (11. Dezember 2013)

perfekt zum ende der sicher noch kommenden eiszeit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wondermike (11. Dezember 2013)

wahltho schrieb:


> Indoor-Cycling ist eine mental eine ganz harte Nummer



Aber besser als in der Kälte und im Dunkeln draußen rumgurken.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. Dezember 2013)

Die Einen sagen so, die Anderen so.


----------



## wissefux (12. Dezember 2013)

die anderen sagen moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Dezember 2013)

Der in der Mitte sagt moin moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Dezember 2013)

So langsam wäre es mal Zeit, die Reservierung für Luberon September 2014 vorzunehmen


----------



## mzaskar (12. Dezember 2013)

Bin dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (13. Dezember 2013)

moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Dezember 2013)

moin moin



mzaskar schrieb:


> Bin dabei



 Goil


----------



## wissefux (14. Dezember 2013)

moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. Dezember 2013)

moin moin

Die Fürstenresidenz meldet ganz leichtes Schneekrisseln.


----------



## wissefux (15. Dezember 2013)

moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. Dezember 2013)

Moin Moin


----------



## ratte (15. Dezember 2013)

Moin³.

Eine Runde Bouldern, einmal die letzten Pflanzen in Winterschlaf geschickt und den "Wintergarten aufgeräumt" und es noch nichtmals Mittag. 
Und nun?

EDIT:
*knurr*
Ah, okay, Frühstück.


----------



## wissefux (16. Dezember 2013)

servus


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. Dezember 2013)

Morgäähn


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. Dezember 2013)

Bei kaltem, aber herrlich sonnigem Winterwetter sehr schön 2-rädrig nach EB gelangt.

Heute haben die Spikes sogar ausnahmsweise mal Sinn gemacht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (17. Dezember 2013)

moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. Dezember 2013)

Moin Moin


----------



## wissefux (17. Dezember 2013)

iphone lost and found. es gibt noch gute ehrliche menschen auf dem planeten


----------



## wissefux (18. Dezember 2013)

moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. Dezember 2013)

Moin moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. Dezember 2013)

Das sieht hier ja alles sehr gewöhnungsbedürftig aus.


----------



## wissefux (18. Dezember 2013)

was ?


----------



## ratte (18. Dezember 2013)

Uaaa, was'n hier los?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. Dezember 2013)

wissefux schrieb:


> was ?



Geh mal über den normalen Browser und nicht über Tapatalk rein, dann verstehst Du es


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (18. Dezember 2013)

Sieht komisch aus


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. Dezember 2013)

Sehr, sehr komisch


----------



## wissefux (18. Dezember 2013)

wahltho schrieb:


> Geh mal über den normalen Browser und nicht über Tapatalk rein, dann verstehst Du es


ich glaube, ich bleibe bei tapatalk


----------



## a-rs (18. Dezember 2013)

Ich bin mal gespannt, ob ich mich an das neue Forum gewöhnen werde. Denke das geht schon ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. Dezember 2013)

Na hoffentlich


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. Dezember 2013)

Gute Nacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (19. Dezember 2013)

tachchen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. Dezember 2013)

moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. Dezember 2013)

Nachdem die Regenfront durch war, gut 2-rädrig nach EB gelangt.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. Dezember 2013)

Ich habe mir mal wieder ein neues Gadget bestellt: Eine Netatmo-Wetterstation.


----------



## wissefux (20. Dezember 2013)

moin. letzter frei-tag 2013


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. Dezember 2013)

Tach auch


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. Dezember 2013)

Hab' gerade gesehen, dass ich mich hier bei MTB-News.de im Overall User-Ranking nach #Posts auf Platz 8 gespammt habe


----------



## Klein-Holgi (20. Dezember 2013)

wahltho schrieb:


> Hab' gerade gesehen, dass ich mich hier bei MTB-News.de im Overall User-Ranking nach #Posts auf Platz 8 gespammt habe


 

Oh...gestern im neuen Dreckslayout war sogar noch die Anzahl Beiträge direkt unterm User vermerkt...wieder weg...und das, wo ich grad so stolz war die 6000 mit Müll gefüllt zu haben  Ihr Plauscher spielt natürlich in ner anderen Beitrags-Liga


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. Dezember 2013)

Ich würde sagen, das ist eine klare Dreifachnominierung für den Darwin-Award 

http://www.n-tv.de/panorama/Maenner-in-der-Sauna-waren-sturzbetrunken-article11956581.html


----------



## Klein-Holgi (20. Dezember 2013)

Also gut...lass mal paar volltrunken mit den Füßen voraus aus der Sauna getragen werden...kommt vor mit 2,ebbes Promille....
...viel befremdlicher finde ich, was 3 Männer nach der Betriebsweihnachtsfeier auf den Gedanken bringt, gemeinsam im Haus des Chefs in die Sauna zu gehen. Also wenn mich ne Kollegin nach der Weihnachtsfeier mit in die Sauna nehmen wollte in ihrem Keller, dann wüsste ich, wo oder wie der Hase läuft


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (21. Dezember 2013)

moin


----------



## wissefux (21. Dezember 2013)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich habe mir mal wieder ein neues Gadget bestellt: Eine Netatmo-Wetterstation.


und schon da ?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. Dezember 2013)

moin moin

Kommt wohl erst Montag, da gestern verschickt und Versand per UPS erfolgt ist.


----------



## mzaskar (21. Dezember 2013)

Heute Kurzausflug in die Schweiz


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. Dezember 2013)

Zurück aus HD.

Heute konnte man auf der A5 tlw. sogar mal wieder so richtig blasen.


----------



## Hopi (21. Dezember 2013)

wahltho schrieb:


> A5 tlw. sogar mal wieder so *richtig blasen*.




bist Du nicht etwas alt für dein coming-out


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. Dezember 2013)

Dafür ist man hoffentlich nie zu alt  

... obwohl ein Freund meines Vaters, der einen Ruf sein Eigen nennt, meint, dass ab > 80 das Blasen > 240 nicht mehr so richtig viel Spass macht


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. Dezember 2013)

Allerdings musste ich beim Blasen heute auch noch etwas vorsichtig sein, weil die Scheiben vorne neu sind und erst noch langsam aushärten müssen, sonst bekommen sie noch einen Schlag weg


----------



## wissefux (21. Dezember 2013)

ich sag nur : 6,5 l/100 km verbrauch vollbeladen und mit dachbox. soviel zum thema blasen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. Dezember 2013)

Ich sag nur: mehr als 15l Super Plus/100km und viele  Vollbeladene mit Dachbox einfach weggeblasen von der linken Spur


----------



## wissefux (21. Dezember 2013)

mich aber nicht, war auf der 7, 3 und nur zum schluss auf der 5. und dazu meist brav rechts


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. Dezember 2013)

Brav 

Aber wahrscheinlich hast Du den Luftzug auf der linken Spur der A5 nicht mal wahrgenommen


----------



## wissefux (22. Dezember 2013)

hin und wieder gab es mal einen luftzug aus westlicher richtung 

moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. Dezember 2013)

Tach auch 

Ausgeblasen ...


... äh ich meine -geschlafen


----------



## wissefux (23. Dezember 2013)

moin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. Dezember 2013)

moin an diesem kurzfristigen Frei-Tag.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. Dezember 2013)

wahltho schrieb:


> Kommt wohl erst Montag, da gestern verschickt und Versand per UPS erfolgt ist.



Heute kam die Netatmo dann. Echt ein -es Teil


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. Dezember 2013)

Wohl falsch abgebogen  

http://www.spiegel.de/panorama/jumbojet-streift-flughafengebaeude-in-johannesburg-a-940676.html


----------



## wissefux (23. Dezember 2013)

wahltho schrieb:


> Heute kam die Netatmo dann. Echt ein -es Teil


ergebnisse, es zählen nur ergebnisse


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. Dezember 2013)

42


----------



## wissefux (23. Dezember 2013)

wahltho schrieb:


> 42


41


----------



## wissefux (24. Dezember 2013)

moin und plauschige x-mas an alle


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. Dezember 2013)

moin moin


wissefux schrieb:


> plauschige x-mal an alle



plauschige x-mas


----------



## ratte (24. Dezember 2013)

Schöne Weihnachtsfeiertage allen Plauschern.


----------



## --bikerider-- (24. Dezember 2013)

Moin Moin!!

Wünsche euch frohe Weihnachten!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. Dezember 2013)

Moin Moin Moin !!!

Euch allen ein festes Frohsinnliches


----------



## wissefux (26. Dezember 2013)

moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. Dezember 2013)

moin moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. Dezember 2013)

Auch 'ne Art, evtl. mal wieder mehr Leute in die Kirchen zu locken 

http://www.spiegel.de/panorama/gese...htsgottesdienst-nackt-auf-altar-a-940838.html


----------



## wissefux (27. Dezember 2013)

moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. Dezember 2013)

Morgääähhhnnnnn


----------



## mzaskar (27. Dezember 2013)

Die sollten lieber bei mir auf dem Sofa hüpfen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. Dezember 2013)

wahltho schrieb:


> Morgääähhhnnnnn



 Dito


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. Dezember 2013)

... ach so und dem Fux alle gute zum ..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. Dezember 2013)

moin 

Wo sind sie denn?


----------



## mzaskar (29. Dezember 2013)

HappY Börsday Fux lass es dir gut gehen im neuen Jahr


----------



## wissefux (29. Dezember 2013)

morgäääähn 

danke auch hier für die glückwünsche


----------



## wissefux (29. Dezember 2013)

daumen drücken für schumi ... 

gn8


----------



## wissefux (30. Dezember 2013)

moin


----------



## wissefux (30. Dezember 2013)

glatt heute. endlich haben sich die spikes zum jahresende doch noch gelohnt ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. Dezember 2013)

Morgäähhhnnn 

 Yepp - Heute sollten sich Spikes lohnen

... Frei-Tag - Deshalb werde ich es nicht selbst testen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. Dezember 2013)

wissefux schrieb:


> daumen drücken für schumi ...



Hat anscheinend bisher nicht viel genützt


----------



## wissefux (31. Dezember 2013)

moin moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (31. Dezember 2013)

Tach auch


----------



## wissefux (31. Dezember 2013)

na dann kommt mal alle gut rüber. read and cu next year


----------



## a-rs (1. Januar 2014)

Frohes Neues und unfallfreies 2014 allen im Taunus


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## wissefux (1. Januar 2014)

moin. auf ein tolles 2014 !


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. Januar 2014)

Moin 

Euch allen ein frohes und glückliches 2014


----------



## ratte (1. Januar 2014)

Ein frohes und gesundes neues Jahr allen zusammen. 

Wir haben das Jahr mit einer gemütlichen Runde Kitesurfen begonnen *fröstel*, nachdem wir gestern meinen Vater spontan zum Sylvester feiern "überfallen" haben.
Nur die Aussicht auf das Ausräumen und Trockenlegen gleich will mir noch nicht so gefallen.


----------



## wissefux (2. Januar 2014)

moin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. Januar 2014)

moin moin

Ausgepennt XXXXXL - Bis gerade selig in der Heia gepennt


----------



## wissefux (2. Januar 2014)

wahltho schrieb:


> moin moin
> 
> Ausgepennt XXXXXL - Bis gerade selig in der Heia gepennt


 

würde mir nicht gelingen, selbst an einem frei-tag nicht ...


----------



## mzaskar (2. Januar 2014)

Willkommen im neuen Jahr


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. Januar 2014)

Dir auch Stefan 

Du wolltest mir doch noch ein Telefon geben 



wissefux schrieb:


> würde mir nicht gelingen, selbst an einem frei-tag nicht ...



Ist bei mir auch seit vielen Jahren das erste Mal und eigentlich wäre ich sogar noch länger im Bett geblieben, wenn mein Filius mich nicht geweckt hätte


----------



## wissefux (3. Januar 2014)

moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. Januar 2014)

Tach auch 

Heute geht es mal wieder auf den Hochsitz, aber nur recht kurz.

In den letzten beiden Wochen war reversed Frei-Tag angesagt: Mo - Do frei und Freitag dafür kein Frei-Tag.


----------



## mzaskar (3. Januar 2014)

Noch ist Frei-tag


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. Januar 2014)

Ne Kurzvisite von 09:30 - bis 15:30 Uhr ist heute völlig ok.

Letzte Woche Freitag war es sogar nur 10:00 bis 14:00 Uhr.


----------



## wissefux (4. Januar 2014)

moin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. Januar 2014)

Morgääähhhhnnnn


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. Januar 2014)

So: Crysis Teil I wäre auch durchgezockt


----------



## ratte (4. Januar 2014)

Bei dem Wetter hat man ja auch nicht viele Alternativen.
Da dauert das Räderputzen ja genauso lange wie das Fahren.

Hopi hat mich heute zur Abwechslung auf die Eisbahn gezerrt. 
Nach >15 Jahren mal wieder auf dem Eis, und es ist immer noch so glatt wie ich es in Erinnerung hatte.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. Januar 2014)

Quasi Ratte auf Eis


----------



## ratte (4. Januar 2014)

Quasi, glücklicherweise nur mit den Kufen. 

Hoffe ja bald mal wieder auf besseres Wetter. Keinen Bock mehr auf Rolle.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. Januar 2014)

Ich hab' die letzten zwei Wochen lang nur Krafttraining und Vibrationsplatte gemacht. Hatte auch keinen Bock auf Spin-Trainer oder Stepper


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (5. Januar 2014)

Telefon gibt es nächste Woche .... Luberon ist quasi gebucht  zumindest sage ich ja  

Jetzt erstmal arbeiten (2Wochen) dann nach Süd Tirol..... Danach ist erstmal nichts mehr geplant. Evtl. Planschen im Mittelmeer im Mai


----------



## wissefux (5. Januar 2014)

moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Januar 2014)

Tach auch


----------



## mzaskar (5. Januar 2014)

Morsche


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Januar 2014)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Telefon gibt es nächste Woche .... Luberon ist quasi gebucht  zumindest sage ich ja



 Luberon wäre dann vom 20. September bis zum 04. Oktober.


----------



## ratte (5. Januar 2014)

Sieht ja heute mal halbwegs vielversprechend aus da draußen.
Also auf, jetzt geht's ab in den Schlamm, die Fangopackung abholen. 

EDIT:
Nass, nasser, Taunus.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Januar 2014)

Sehr mild da draussen, war gerade mit dem 2-Rad zu einer Einladung und zurück.

Habe mal das Trekking-Rad meines Filius genommen, aber Starr-Bikes werden nie meine Liebe werden.

Lustig ist, dass ich mich andauernd verschaltet habe, da bei der Nexus die Schaltrichtung ggü. der Rohloff umgekehrt ist.


----------



## wissefux (6. Januar 2014)

moin. endlich wieder 5 tage am stück arbeiten


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. Januar 2014)

moin. heute mal zu nachtschlafender zeit


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. Januar 2014)

Erstmal ab ins Privat-Fitti zum wach werden...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. Januar 2014)

wahltho schrieb:


> Erstmal ab ins Privat-Fitti zum wach werden...



 Done

... so langsam könnte ich mich mal auf das 2-Rad Richtung EB begeben.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. Januar 2014)

Auch gut wieder 2-rädrig nach Hause gelangt. Auf dem Heimweg gab es wie erwartet ein paar Tropfen Regen, aber man ist ja schliesslich nicht aus Zucker. Regenklamotten oder ähnlicher Firlefanz nicht erforderlich.


----------



## mzaskar (6. Januar 2014)

Urlaub eingetragen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. Januar 2014)

Sehr schön 

Ich muss mich dann mal um die Reservierung kümmern. Meinen Urlaub kann ich erst kommende Woche beantragen.


----------



## mzaskar (7. Januar 2014)

Mach das  ich bib auch nicht etwas flexible


----------



## wissefux (7. Januar 2014)

moin


----------



## wissefux (7. Januar 2014)

irgendwie zu mild für Spikes ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. Januar 2014)

moin moin

irgendwie schon wieder viel zu früh ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. Januar 2014)

wissefux schrieb:


> irgendwie zu mild für Spikes ...



Deshalb nehme ich zur Zeit das Trekking-Rad meines Sohnes 

 Frühsport erledigt

So langsam könnte ich mich mal Richtung Hochsitz in EB aufmachen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (7. Januar 2014)

Erster Arbeitstag und schon müde


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. Januar 2014)

Warum fängst Du am ersten Tag im Büro auch gleich mit dem Arbeiten an   

http://www.n-tv.de/wissen/Schnecken-und-Eicheln-schlecht-fuer-die-Zaehne-article12023041.html

 Komisch, ich hatte immer genau umgekehrt den Eindruck, dass Zähne schlecht für Eicheln und Schneckchen sind


----------



## wissefux (7. Januar 2014)

gleich geht´s in kurzen hosen und Spikes Richtung Taunus ....


----------



## wissefux (7. Januar 2014)

und auf den letzten km noch leicht feucht geworden ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. Januar 2014)

Hab' auch wieder ein paar Tropfen Regen abbekommen, aber man ist ja nun nicht aus Zucker


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. Januar 2014)

Ich muss aber sagen, dass mir der diesjährige Winter bis jetzt wieder außerordentlich gut gefällt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (8. Januar 2014)

moin. der winter wird schon noch kommen ...


----------



## mzaskar (8. Januar 2014)

Ich will Schnee und in Mengen bitte


----------



## mzaskar (8. Januar 2014)

Moin Morsche Bonjour Hello Hoi Servus liebe Leidel


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. Januar 2014)

moin heute mal wieder zu einigermaßen christlicher Zeit ...

Je länger der Winter in den fürstlichen Gefilden ausbleibt, desto besser und zum Glück ist er auch erstmal weiterhin nicht in Sicht.

Meinetwegen kann die Schweiz komplett im Schnee ersticken und im Taunus kann es oberhalb von 400m auch 2m Neuschnee geben.


----------



## mzaskar (8. Januar 2014)

Auf in den Tag, ich muss sagen nach 4 Wochen Urlaub fällt es ganz schön schwer


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. Januar 2014)

Gut 2-rädrig nach EB gelangt 

Frühsport wird heute zu Spätsport, da ich endlich mal wieder vernünftig lange geschlafen habe.


----------



## wissefux (9. Januar 2014)

moin. frühsport ...


----------



## JonasTrail (9. Januar 2014)

Du bist verrückt, das ist Zu-Frühsport!


----------



## wissefux (9. Januar 2014)

lockeres rollen in den fph ist das ....


----------



## JonasTrail (9. Januar 2014)

Aber lieber heute nochmal eine ordentliche Runde.
Das Wetter soll schlechter werden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. Januar 2014)

Moin 

Wieder sehr schön ausgepennt.

Heute dann auch wieder Spätsport anstatt Frühsport.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. Januar 2014)

Sehr schön 2-rädrig nach EB gelangt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. Januar 2014)

Auch gut wieder 2-rädrig nach Hause gelangt. Es hat leicht, aber nicht nennenswert geregnet. Jeans und Blousonjacke wurden nur leicht angefeuchtet.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. Januar 2014)

Spätsport im Privatfitti erledigt

... ich schaue momentan zwei Serien parallel: Heroes und Eureka - Beide sind echt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. Januar 2014)

Habe mir für die Netatmo-Wetterstation jetzt noch ein Zusatzmodul, dass die Luftqualität im Schlafzimmer misst bestellt.


----------



## wissefux (9. Januar 2014)

oh je, ab jetzt nicht mehr furzen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. Januar 2014)

Was bist Du denn für eine Sau  

Ein kleiner Fäkalerotiker, oder wie?


----------



## wissefux (9. Januar 2014)

nun, wer misst den hier die luftqualität in der liebeshöhle 

gn8, sofern ich jetzt überhaupt noch pennen kann


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. Januar 2014)

Aber nicht wegen Flatulenz, da kannst Du einen drauf lassen  

Gute Nacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (10. Januar 2014)

moin. gut gepennt ...


----------



## mzaskar (10. Januar 2014)

Diese Wetterstation ruft auch zu mir die ganze Zeit schon: "Kauf  mich !"


----------



## wissefux (10. Januar 2014)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Diese Wetterstation ruft auch zu mir die ganze Zeit schon: "Kauf  mich !"


 auch wegen der luftqualitätsüberwachung ?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. Januar 2014)

moin 

Wieder sehr schön ausgepennt 



mzaskar schrieb:


> Diese Wetterstation ruft auch zu mir die ganze Zeit schon: "Kauf  mich !"



Ich echt ein -es und sehr durchdachtes Teil. Ich hatte schon seit Jahren mit einer Wetterstation geliebäugelt, ab dieses Teil ist echt genial

Bzgl. der Luftqualität im Innenraumbereich wird bzgl. der Luftqualität in erster Linie CO2 überwacht (also Fux nichts für Dich, da Methan nicht überwacht wird  ). Bei der Aussenluftqualität alle möglichen Werte, u.a. auch Feinstaub.

Die Netatmo ist übrigens inzwischen schon sehr weit verbreitet. Man kann die Wetterstation freigeben, dass die Aussentemperaturwerte anonymisiert in einem Netzwerk von Netatmo erfasst und auf einer Karte angezeigt werden. Erstaunlich wie viele davon es alleine schon im Vortaunus gibt, allerdings auffälligerweise gehäuft in den "besseren" Wohngebieten.

Ich kenne schon mehrere Kollegen, die Apple-Fans sind, und sich ebenfalls überlegen die Netatmo zu kaufen.


----------



## mzaskar (10. Januar 2014)

209 CHF im Appleshop


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. Januar 2014)

Ich hab's direkt bei www.netatmo.com gekauft. 169 Euronen dort.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (10. Januar 2014)

Geht nicht in der Schweiz


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. Januar 2014)

Notfalls könnte ich sie Dir bestellen.


----------



## mzaskar (10. Januar 2014)

Mal schauen. Blödmarkt hat sie für 199


----------



## ratte (11. Januar 2014)

Huch, noch keiner hier. 

MORGÄÄÄÄHN.


----------



## mzaskar (11. Januar 2014)

Moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. Januar 2014)

Tach auch 

Hoffentlich sind Fux und Füxin in Ihrer Schlafhöhle nicht einer Methangasvergiftung zum Opfer gefallen


----------



## wissefux (12. Januar 2014)

keine panik, fux und füxin wohlauf 

moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Januar 2014)

moin moin

Nach ich dachte schon


----------



## wissefux (13. Januar 2014)

moin. 2 tage spontan boarden und jetzt wieder ins büro. wg. akuter müdigkeit lieber gemütlich im 4 rad ...


----------



## wissefux (13. Januar 2014)

dauerniesel, glatt und nebelig heuer ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Januar 2014)

moin  

Herrlich neun Stunden ausgepennt 

etwas nebelig und leichter Niesel aber nicht glatt, also später mit dem mittlerweile gepimpten Trekking-Rad des Filius ohne Spikes 2-rädrig nach EB....


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Januar 2014)

Nach dem Frühsport im Privatfitti gut 2-rädrig nach EB gelangt


----------



## wissefux (14. Januar 2014)

moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. Januar 2014)

moin moin

Ausgepennt, Frühsport erledigt, gleicht geht's auf dem schnellen 2-Rad Richtung EB


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. Januar 2014)

Gut 2-rädrig nach EB gelangt.

@mzaskar: Urlaub für SF2014 im September ist genehmigt  - Jetzt kann ich die Hütte reservieren


----------



## mzaskar (14. Januar 2014)

Na dann sag an


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. Januar 2014)

Ich werde versuchen, morgen eine E-Mail an die Vermieterin zu schicken.


----------



## a-rs (14. Januar 2014)

Heute mich mit dem Auto aus EB herausgequält. Morgen geht es wieder mit dem Rad ins Büro ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. Januar 2014)

Der Autoverkehr heute Abend in EB war aber auch wieder die Hölle, ich war froh auf dem 2-Rad zu sitzen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (15. Januar 2014)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich werde versuchen, morgen eine E-Mail an die Vermieterin zu schicken.


klingt, als wäre das eine echte herausforderung 

moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. Januar 2014)

moin, moin 


wahltho schrieb:


> moin moin
> 
> Ausgepennt, Frühsport erledigt, gleicht geht's auf dem schnellen 2-Rad Richtung EB



 Dito

Gestern ist das zusätzliche Modul für die Netatmo angekommen und wurde erfolgreich in Betrieb genommen 



wissefux schrieb:


> klingt, als wäre das eine echte herausforderung



 Yepp - Dazu brauche ich etwas Ruhe und Zeit, denn ich muss die E-Mail in Französisch verfassen und das ist bei mir in Sachen Schrift etwas angerostet. Zudem muss ich auch erst noch die Nummer der Gite heraussuchen, denn die gute Vermieterin hat mehrere davon


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. Januar 2014)

In den kommenden Tagen kommen noch einige andere schöne Sachen zum Heimwerkeln an 

Ist ja schon wieder so mild da draussen, dass Blousonjacke, Übergangshandschuhe und Wollmütze ausreichen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. Januar 2014)

Bei leichtem Regen gut wieder 2-rädrig nach Hause gelangt. Blousonjacke und Jeans waren wiederum nur leicht angefeuchtet.


----------



## a-rs (15. Januar 2014)

In Irland wird das Wetter von heute abend als "Liquid Sun" bezeichnet, wenn es tagsüber so nieselt. War aber gut erträglich.


----------



## wissefux (16. Januar 2014)

tachchen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. Januar 2014)

Moin, moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. Januar 2014)

Hütte im Luberon ist reserviert 

Die Alfine am Trekking-Rad meinem Filius hat aber mächtig Lagerspiel


----------



## wissefux (16. Januar 2014)

http://www.bild.de/news/ausland/irland/mountainbike-erektion-34262514.bild.html
auch net schlecht ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. Januar 2014)

Gleich geht's ab ins w/e.


----------



## wissefux (17. Januar 2014)

wahltho schrieb:


> Gleich geht's ab ins w/e.


dito in ein paar stunden ...

moin


----------



## mzaskar (17. Januar 2014)

Heute noch, dann geht es ab in den Schnee 
http://dolomitisuperski.com/de


----------



## mzaskar (17. Januar 2014)

wahltho schrieb:


> Hütte im Luberon ist reserviert



Doppel Daumen


----------



## wissefux (17. Januar 2014)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Heute noch, dann geht es ab in den Schnee
> http://dolomitisuperski.com/de


 
ist euch Eidgenossen eigentlich im eigenen land zu teuer ? ich stelle immer öfter fest, daß schweizer nach Österreich zum skifahren fahren. dabei habt ihr doch genug berge und sogar meist die schöneren ... und höher sowieso ....


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. Januar 2014)

moin moin 



mzaskar schrieb:


> Doppel Daumen



 Diese Hütte ist so goil, dass ich sie eigentlich irgendwann gerne kaufen würde, um sie als Domizil für den Winter im Vorruhestand zu nutzen.


----------



## mzaskar (17. Januar 2014)

Ich buche das Gästezimmer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. Januar 2014)

Das wird heute ein arbeitsreicher Frei-Tag.


----------



## mzaskar (17. Januar 2014)

Alder Sagg


----------



## mzaskar (17. Januar 2014)

eine Woche Schneesport


----------



## wissefux (18. Januar 2014)

selber sagg, alder ! viel spass im schnee


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. Januar 2014)

moin, moin Ihr alden sägge


----------



## mzaskar (18. Januar 2014)

Jo Innsbruck


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. Januar 2014)

Morgääähhhnnn


----------



## wissefux (19. Januar 2014)

moin und alles gute unserem mod


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. Januar 2014)

n'abend, welchem Mod?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (19. Januar 2014)

na dem frank-mod ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. Januar 2014)

moin, moin 

... heute ob eines leichten Anfluges seniler Bettflucht mal zu unverschämt früher Stunde. Dafür verbleibt ausreichend Zeit für Frühsport 



wissefux schrieb:


> na dem frank-mod ...



Moddet der wirklich noch oder modert der nicht schon 

Eigentlich ist es ja nur noch ein pro forma Mod, so selten, wie der sich hier sehen lässt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. Januar 2014)

Frühsport beendet. So langsam könnte ich mich mal auf das 2-Rad Richtung EB begeben.


----------



## wissefux (20. Januar 2014)

moin.


----------



## EA-Tec (20. Januar 2014)

Moin moin


----------



## ratte (20. Januar 2014)

Servus.
Könnte mit bitte jemand mal ein paar Grad Celsius vorbei schicken? *bibber*
Im Gegenzug sende ich ein paar ...Grüße aus Moskau.
Und gleich auch schon wieder ein
Gute Nacht (dumme Zeitverschiebung).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (21. Januar 2014)

moin. sieht eher so aus, dass ratte uns ihre minustemperaturen aus moskau langsam rüberschickt ... nicht nett


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. Januar 2014)

moin.

Naja, hält sich aber zum Glück aber imm noch in Grenzen mit den Winteraussichten.

@ratte: Mein Beileid  - Eine Reise nach Moskau wünsche ich meinem ärgsten Feind nicht, egal ob Winter oder nicht.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. Januar 2014)

Nach dem Frühsport bei leichtem Nieselregen gut 2-rädrig nach EB gelangt


----------



## ratte (21. Januar 2014)

So schlimm ist es hier bisher nicht...bisher.
Nur verdammt frisch.


----------



## EA-Tec (21. Januar 2014)

N'abend. 

Nach Moskau muss ich auch bald mal wieder. Zum weltweit groessten Haendler und Dienstleister fuer Uran. 

Find Moskau ganz nett, wohnen wuerd' ich dort aber nicht wollen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. Januar 2014)

Auch sehr gut 2-rädrig wieder nach Hause gelangt


----------



## wissefux (22. Januar 2014)

moin. gut 4 rädrig in den iph gelangt ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. Januar 2014)

moin.

Herrlich ausgepennt. Ausgiebig Frühsport im Privatfitti gemacht. Gut bei milden, trockenem Wetter 2-rädrig nach EB gelangt.

2-Rad-Quote dieses Jahr stabil bei 100%.


----------



## a-rs (22. Januar 2014)

Heute auch mit dem Rad in EB. Zweiradquote aber bei vielleicht 50% 
Kann ja noch besser werden ...


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. Januar 2014)

Heute am späten Nachmittag auch wieder gut nach Hause gelangt 

Es war gerade dunkel geworden und die Vögel haben gezwitschert, wie im Frühling


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a-rs (22. Januar 2014)

Und in Oberursel war auf dem Heimweg mal wieder Nieselregen 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk


----------



## wissefux (23. Januar 2014)

moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. Januar 2014)

moin moin

As usual: Ausgepennt, Frühsport, ab auf das 2-Rad Richtung EB ...


----------



## ratte (23. Januar 2014)

Puh, ist das hier warm. 
Oder eher alles beim Alten, 5°C Nieselregen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. Januar 2014)

Saugoiler Winter 

Gut und nahezu trocken wieder 2-rädrig nach Hause gelangt, heute sogar schon im Hellen. Nicht mehr lange und die dunkle Zeit hat komplett ein Ende


----------



## wissefux (24. Januar 2014)

moin. nass.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. Januar 2014)

moin moin. trocken.


----------



## wissefux (25. Januar 2014)

moin. moin. moin. trocken. frisch.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. Januar 2014)

moin. moin. moin. moin. stimmt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EA-Tec (25. Januar 2014)

Moin. Moin. Moin. Moin. Moin. Trocken. Kalt. Bäh.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. Januar 2014)

moin. moin. moin. moin. moin. moin. nasskalt.


----------



## wissefux (26. Januar 2014)

tach. wenigstens für den sonntagsspaziergang hätte der schnee noch bleiben können. so wirds nur eklig matschig ...


----------



## a-rs (26. Januar 2014)

Immerthin mal etwas Schnee. Nachher geht es von Oberursel mal etwas nach oben mit dem Rad ...


----------



## ratte (26. Januar 2014)

In der Sonne war es heute gut auszuhalten. 
Waren allerdings nur im Flachland unterwegs. Da war es schon schlammig genug. Schneematsch bei der Abfahrt brauche ich auch so schnell nicht wieder.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. Januar 2014)

War heute in Falkenstein. Dort war nur noch auf Höhe der Burg etwas Schnee zu sehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EA-Tec (26. Januar 2014)

Komm grad vom Feldberg. Traumhaft - zumindest fuer mich als Bayer  

Kurz angehalten und aus'm Auto fotografiert. Aber man sieht ja wie viel Schnee liegt.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. Januar 2014)

Ich als gebürtiger Westfale, Rheinländer & Zwangshesse hoffe, dass der Winter so weiter verläuft wie bisher


----------



## wissefux (27. Januar 2014)

moin. und wieder nix mit schnee. weiter so !


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. Januar 2014)

moin. in der tat wieder nix mit Schnee. weiter so !

Kamin gereinigt. Neues Holz reingeholt. Frühsport erledigt.

Eigentlich ganz schönes Wetter da draussen, ich freue mich schon darauf, gleich mit dem 2-Rad Richtung EB zu fahren


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. Januar 2014)

Bei herrlich sonnigem Wetter sehr schön 2-rädrig nach EB gelangt. Gar nicht wirklich kalt da draussen. Blousonjacke, Übergangshandschuhe und Wollmütze waren wieder völlig ausreichend.


----------



## ratte (27. Januar 2014)

Sind ja wirklich schöne Ansichten da oben am Feldi. 
Endlich mal schöner Schnee.
Schneematsch hier unten muss aber nicht sein.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. Januar 2014)

Im Taunus kann es oberhalb von 400m meinetwegen 2m Schnee geben, aber hier in den Niederungen braucht das weisse Zeug kein Mensch, da es im Alltag nur hinderlich ist und für die Meisten nur Ungemach bedeutet.

Ich bin auch gut 2-rädrig wieder nach Hause gekommen


----------



## EA-Tec (27. Januar 2014)

ratte schrieb:


> Sind ja wirklich schöne Ansichten da oben am Feldi.
> Endlich mal schöner Schnee.
> Schneematsch hier unten muss aber nicht sein.



Mein Bild ist ausserordentlich schlecht, da mit Handy erstellt, durch die Windschutzscheibe durch. 

Der Schnee ist wirklich toll, haengt auch schoen auf den Baeumen fest. Wundervolle Winterlandschaft!


----------



## wissefux (28. Januar 2014)

moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. Januar 2014)

moin 

Wie immer: Ausgepennt, Frühsport erledigt und gleich wieder mit dem 2-Rad Richtung EB.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. Januar 2014)

wahltho schrieb:


> Bei herrlich sonnigem Wetter sehr schön 2-rädrig nach EB gelangt. Gar nicht wirklich kalt da draussen. Blousonjacke, Übergangshandschuhe und Wollmütze waren wieder völlig ausreichend.


 Dito


----------



## ratte (28. Januar 2014)

EA-Tec schrieb:


> Mein Bild ist ausserordentlich schlecht, da mit Handy erstellt, durch die Windschutzscheibe durch.
> Der Schnee ist wirklich toll, haengt auch schoen auf den Baeumen fest. Wundervolle Winterlandschaft!


Im Wetterlage-Feldberg-Thread gab es noch ein paar Ansichten im Hellen. 
Bei solchen Ansichten freu ich mich noch mehr auf den Urlaub in zwei Wochen (hoffe, da sieht es ähnlich aus).
Aber mit dem Rad muss ich da oben auch nochmal hin, auch wenn Schnee immer so verdammt anstrengend ist.


----------



## EA-Tec (28. Januar 2014)

Wo geht's denn hin, in den Urlaub?

Wir sind Anfang Februar in den Alpen, in der alten Heimat Ski fahren.


----------



## ratte (28. Januar 2014)

Reschensee zum Snowkiten.


----------



## karsten13 (29. Januar 2014)

ratte schrieb:


> Im Wetterlage-Feldberg-Thread gab es noch ein paar Ansichten im Hellen.
> Bei solchen Ansichten freu ich mich noch mehr auf den Urlaub in zwei Wochen (hoffe, da sieht es ähnlich aus).
> Aber mit dem Rad muss ich da oben auch nochmal hin, auch wenn Schnee immer so verdammt anstrengend ist.



verdammt anstrengend kann ich unterschreiben, seit Sonntag nachmittag hat es nochmal richtig geschneit. Neue Bilder ...



wahltho schrieb:


> Im Taunus kann es oberhalb von 400m meinetwegen 2m Schnee geben



2m sind es leider noch nicht 

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## wissefux (29. Januar 2014)

moin. trocken, frisch, kein schnee. zur abwechslung mal ab aufs 2rad ....


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. Januar 2014)

wahltho schrieb:


> moin
> 
> Wie immer: Ausgepennt, Frühsport erledigt und gleich wieder mit dem 2-Rad Richtung EB.



 Dito


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. Januar 2014)

Sehr schön 2-rädrig nach EB gelangt. Leider war es heute nicht sonnig. Zudem war es deutlich frischer als gestern, also Winterhandschuhe und -jacke. Wollmütze ist eh obligatorisch.


----------



## ratte (29. Januar 2014)

wissefux schrieb:


> moin. trocken, frisch, kein schnee. zur abwechslung mal ab aufs 2rad ....


Hmmm, ich muss dringend noch das Fahrradabstellproblem am neuen Gebäude lösen. Brauch wohl noch einen Drahtesel, welches nicht ganz so weh tut, sollte sich das unbefugt mal jemand borgen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a-rs (29. Januar 2014)

Ich schließe mein Rad immer gegenüber der Raucherecke an.  Bisher isr da nix weggekommen. 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. Januar 2014)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich bin auch gut 2-rädrig wieder nach Hause gekommen



 Dito


----------



## wissefux (30. Januar 2014)

moin. mein radl kommt in einen eigens dafür gebauten käfig ... da ist platz für 3 und zur zeit meist komplett leer ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. Januar 2014)

Käfig? 

Damit Du gar nicht mehr in die Versuchung kommen kannst, damit zu fahren?  

Ansonsten:



wahltho schrieb:


> moin
> 
> Wie immer: Ausgepennt, Frühsport erledigt und gleich wieder mit dem 2-Rad Richtung EB.



 Dito


----------



## wissefux (31. Januar 2014)

moin.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (31. Januar 2014)

moin. moin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a-rs (31. Januar 2014)

Moin. Trocken und bei Tageslicht in EB angekommen.  Kann wegen jetzt weiter so sein.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk


----------



## mzaskar (31. Januar 2014)

Tachchen ... und was passiert?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (31. Januar 2014)

Nö - Kann ja nix passiert sein, Du warst ja nicht da  

... ach doch: Der Fux stellt seine 2-Räder jetzt in einen einen Käfig, schliesst ihn ab und wirft den Schlüssel weg, damit er garantiert nicht mehr in Versuchung kommt


----------



## wissefux (31. Januar 2014)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Tachchen ... und was passiert?


 
yep. bald anderes Kfz im stall ...


----------



## wissefux (31. Januar 2014)

wahltho schrieb:


> Nö - Kann ja nix passiert sein, Du warst ja nicht da
> 
> ... ach doch: Der Fux stellt seine 2-Räder jetzt in einen einen Käfig, schliesst ihn ab und wirft den Schlüssel weg, damit er garantiert nicht mehr in Versuchung kommt


 
nö, so hart bin ich nicht zu meinem 2 rad. ich schaff das auch so problemlos, nicht in Versuchung zu kommen ...
der käfig dient lediglich der Sicherheit. hat doch früher immer ein depp hier im hause an den rädern rumgespielt. meist hat es die Gangschaltung erwischt, einmal wurde sogar der schnellspanner vom Hinterrad gelockert ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (31. Januar 2014)

Meine 2-Räder sind mir so  und teuer, dass sie grundsätzlich im Bike-Keller bleiben. Nur das Alltagsrad steht unter der Woche in der Doppelgarage.



wissefux schrieb:


> yep. bald anderes Kfz im stall ...



 Jetzt doch - Ich dachte, es würde erstmal fünf Jahre auf die neue Küche gespart


----------



## wissefux (31. Januar 2014)

küche ist frauensache , autos was für Männer


----------



## Deleted 68955 (31. Januar 2014)

Hhhmm - Bei mir gibt's im April für die Frau ein neues 4-Rad


----------



## wissefux (31. Januar 2014)

meins ist nicht neu, hat dafür haber 8 räder


----------



## Deleted 68955 (31. Januar 2014)

Unser Neues hat per se auch 8-Räder 

Die Laufen sogar noch ohne Luft


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (31. Januar 2014)

meine sind auf jeden fall tubeless


----------



## Deleted 68955 (31. Januar 2014)

Tubeless sind sie doch alle 

"Flat Run Tires" müssen es sein


----------



## wissefux (31. Januar 2014)

wahltho schrieb:


> "Flat Run Tires" müssen es sein



nur wenn öfter vor schiesswütigen verfolgern jedweder gattung (blaue, dealer, rocker, etc. ...) flüchten muss


----------



## Deleted 68955 (31. Januar 2014)

Oder bei Leuten, die in so einer finsteren Gegend wohnen, wo schon 2-Räder nachts sabotiert werden


----------



## wissefux (31. Januar 2014)

wahltho schrieb:


> Oder bei Leuten, die in so einer finsteren Gegend wohnen, wo schon 2-Räder nachts sabotiert werden


 ich dachte du wolltest dich wohnlich verbessern, als du den hochsitz in fbh aufgabst


----------



## Deleted 68955 (31. Januar 2014)

Also bei mir kann man die Doppelgarage nachts sogar offen stehen lassen und es passiert nichts (schon getestet  ). Trotzdem kommen die wertvollen 2-Räder des Fürsten grundsätzlich in den alarmgesicherten Bike-Keller  

Beim Fux in den Slums von Kelkheim anscheinend nicht ...



wissefux schrieb:


> der käfig dient lediglich der Sicherheit. hat doch früher immer ein depp hier im hause an den rädern rumgespielt. meist hat es die Gangschaltung erwischt, einmal wurde sogar der schnellspanner vom Hinterrad gelockert ...



Den Sicherheitsfaktor von Flat Run Tires lernt man übrigens zu schätzen, wenn man des Öfteren mit Geschwindigkeiten oberhalb der Richtgewschwindigkeit von 130km/h unterwegs ist 

... da ist der Fux ja noch weit von entfernt 

Der neue GLA für die Fürstin hat übrigens 211 PS


----------



## Deleted 68955 (31. Januar 2014)

.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (31. Januar 2014)

.


----------



## wissefux (31. Januar 2014)

die sicherheitsfrage gilt nicht dem noblen wohnort des fuxes innerhalb kelkheims, sondern seinem brot und butter arbeitsplatz in den frankfurter randbezirken. dort gibt es den käfig, denn dort waren die räder fremdfummlern ausgesetzt ... zudem standen sie im treppenhaus und waren irgendwann den sicherheitskräften ein dorn im auge wegen möglicher fluchtwegsbehinderung ...

so lange die richtgeschwindigkeit bei 130 liegt, war sie nie ein problem für des fuxens fuhrpark. selbst das anfängerfahrzeug mit satten 45 ps bewegte sich meist jenseits jener marke   man muss halt nur etwas mehr zeit und geduld aufbringen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (1. Februar 2014)

moin


----------



## wissefux (1. Februar 2014)

moin moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. Februar 2014)

Tachchen


----------



## Groudon (1. Februar 2014)

Da ich nicht so recht wusste wohin mit meiner Frage also hier:

Ich habe vor 2 Jahren mal Tubeless probiert und hab bei einem Rennen leider Luftverlust gehabt. Dabei hat sich die Milch natürlich am Rahmen verteilt und auch in den Klamotten.

Vom Rahmen ging es schon mehr schlecht als Recht ab und bei den Klamotten hatte ich den einer Hose immer noch so weiße Punkte die eindeutig das Latex-Zeug waren. Aber gut - waren Teamklamotten, somit gestellt und ertragbar.

Nun habe ich mir jetzt aber paar hochwertigere Sachen gekauft, bei denen ich sowas NICHT haben will. Ich überlege aber dieses Jahr wieder auf Tubeless umzurüsten (am HT schon getan, Fully fehlt noch).

Wie sind da eure Erfahrung mit Latexmilch in Klamotten und wieder rausbekommen? Und auch am Rad? Gibt es da ein "Wunderreinigungsmittel" (so in der Art ).

Danke euch!


----------



## wissefux (1. Februar 2014)

keine ahnung, fahre tubeless nur an Kfz 

fürs flicken gibts aber was ganz toll neues : die maxsalami ! damit bekommt man ein loch wohl recht schnell abgedichtet ...

soll vom hören sagen echt prima funktionieren. google mal oder schau im gesichtsbuch nach maxalami


----------



## ratte (1. Februar 2014)

Bäh, Regen.
Hätte auch gerne als Schnee runter kommen können.
So gab es ab Höhe NFH dann mal wieder Fangopackung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. Februar 2014)

Morgääähhn


----------



## mzaskar (2. Februar 2014)

Saluti  wad ein sch****** Wetter


----------



## a-rs (2. Februar 2014)

Wenns zu schlecht ist, muss ich halt mal wieder an einem Rad schrauben oder Steuererklärung machen ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. Februar 2014)

Eigentlich ganz schön da draussen, wir haben heute eine Spaziergang rund um Falkenstein gemacht. Oberhalb von Falkenstein sind die Wege tlw. ziemlich vereist und Spikes am 2-Rad daher dringend zu empfehlen.


----------



## ratte (2. Februar 2014)

Heute mal das gute alte Rollenbike als Arbeitswegstier reanimiert. 
Mal gucken, ob das alles wieder richtig gangbar wird. Selbst die gute alte HS33 will noch. Da muss zwar nochmal ein wenig nachjustiert werden, aber für's erste scheint alles wieder halbwegs funktionstüchtig.

Und nun als Ausgleich auf die Rolle...
...ach ne, da war was.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. Februar 2014)

HS33 ist Kult


----------



## wissefux (3. Februar 2014)

moin. hab auch noch ein paar hs 33 verbaut ...


----------



## a-rs (3. Februar 2014)

wahltho schrieb:


> HS33 ist Kult


Genau.
Hatte nur am dieses Wochenende das Problem, dass sich die Schraube gelöst hat, die den Bremshebel festhält 
Ruft halt nach Schraubensicherung. 
Sonst aber


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. Februar 2014)

Moin 

Hab' keine HS33 mehr. Die Zeiten sind schon lange vorbei. Habe vor 13 Jahren ob der offensichtlichen Vorteile auf Scheibenbremsen umgestellt.

An der Stadtschlampe meines Filius war bis vor ein paar Jahren noch eine neongelbe HS 33 Race verbaut. Die ist aber inzwischen auch versickert worden.

Ausgepennt... also ab zum Frühsport


----------



## a-rs (3. Februar 2014)

Ich hab HS33 vor allem am Tandem. Größere Scheibe als die Felge geht halt nicht.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. Februar 2014)

Gut 2-rädrig nach EB gelangt 

Bei Tandem verstehe ich das mit der HS33. Ansonsten bin ich am MTB strikt gegen Felgenbremsen, weil eine Felgenbremse halt kontinuierlich an einem tragenden Teil nagt. Ich hab da damals sehr schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht.

Was hast Du denn für ein Tandem?


----------



## a-rs (3. Februar 2014)

Cannondale 26" , Trek 28"  und noch ein Technobull in Teilen, was auf den Neuaufbau wartet. Xas Schauff ist verkauft.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. Februar 2014)

Liegerad und Tandem fehlen mir noch in meiner Bike-Sammlung.


----------



## ratte (3. Februar 2014)

Für ein Fahrrad, welches ausschließlich für den Arbeitsweg verwendet und draußen geparkt wird, muss die HS33 langen.
Sie war halt da.
Und nach >10 Jahren immer noch ohne Wartung funktionstüchtig. 
Und von der Bremskraft/Handkraft brauchte die sich nicht gegenüber meiner früheren Hayes zu vestecken.


----------



## a-rs (3. Februar 2014)

Liegerad und Liegeradtandem sind wir bisher nur mal gefahren,  fehlen uns aber auch noch.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk


----------



## ratte (3. Februar 2014)

Oh man, wenn man das so liest, hat hier jeder einen halben Fahrradladen im Keller/Garage/Wohnzimmer stehen.
Wer holt sich das erste E-Bike? 
(bei mir muss da noch einiges an Wasser den Main runter fließen)


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. Februar 2014)

E-Bike - Igitt, das kommt bei mir wahrscheinlich ungefähr zeitgleich mit dem Golf spielen  

Ihr habt ja auch nicht gerade wenige Bikes in Eurem Keller 

... aber die Ratte ist ja vergleichsweise auch eine Jungspündin


----------



## a-rs (3. Februar 2014)

E-Bike kommt nicht in die Tüte. Warte einfach noch ein paar jahre und behalte deine alten Bikes, dann geht dir auch der Platz aus ...

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk


----------



## mzaskar (3. Februar 2014)

Ich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. Februar 2014)

Eigentlich könnte ich doch mal Platz machen im Bike-Keller und das Argon RoCC und das Helius FR vertickern.


----------



## ratte (3. Februar 2014)

a-rs schrieb:


> Warte einfach noch ein paar jahre und behalte deine alten Bikes, dann geht dir auch der Platz aus ...


 Schon längst passiert. Ist ja alles in doppelter Ausführung da. Und die anderen Hobbies füllen dann die Lücken. 
Gibt nur noch was Neues, wenn was Existierendes zerfällt.


----------



## wissefux (3. Februar 2014)

gn8


----------



## wissefux (4. Februar 2014)

moin. ich hab gar keins im eigenen keller


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. Februar 2014)

Moin 

Nach dem Frühsport geht es gleich mit dem Alltagsrad aus der Garage Richtung EB ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. Februar 2014)

Heute auch schon fast auch im Hellen wieder  nach Hause gelangt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. Februar 2014)

Das Ende von Dexter ist echt enttäuschen 

... aber es war trotzdem insgesamt eine echt geniale Serie


----------



## wissefux (5. Februar 2014)

moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Februar 2014)

wahltho schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> Nach dem Frühsport geht es gleich mit dem Alltagsrad aus der Garage Richtung EB ...



 Dito


----------



## wissefux (5. Februar 2014)

ich glaube, am wochenende riskier ich es und mach die spikes wieder runter ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Februar 2014)

Ist doch egal, Du fährst doch derzeit sowieso so gut wie nicht.

Ich bin sehr froh, dass ich derzeit eine Zweitalltagsschlampe ohne Spikes habe


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Februar 2014)

Trocken und gut wieder 2-rädrig nach Hause gelangt.

Morgen gibt es wieder schöne neue Bastelsachen


----------



## mzaskar (6. Februar 2014)

ich mache meine Spikes auch runter 

Im Süden hat es echt viel Schnee


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. Februar 2014)

moin moin 

 Igitt Schnee - Wie ekelhaft


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. Februar 2014)

Heute wiederum gut mit dem 2-Rad nach EB und zurück gelangt. Sogar beide Touren im Hellen 

Leider kamen doch nicht alle der Bastelsachen, aber ich konnte schon mal die Erweiterung der Hausautomatisierung auf die Lichtsteuerung mit EnOcean-Komponenten an zwei Lampen testen


----------



## ratte (6. Februar 2014)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Im Süden hat es echt viel Schnee


Überschüssiges Zeugs bitte an den Reschensee liefern. Danke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (7. Februar 2014)

genau, brauch da unten im märz auch etwas von dem weissen zeugs ...

moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. Februar 2014)

moin, moin 

Petrus, bitte den gesamten Schnee des Jahres über den Alpen abwerfen


----------



## ratte (7. Februar 2014)

Manche Regionen haben letzte Woche schon ausreichende Mengen bekommen.
Ab Morgen Mittag bitte etwas weiter westlich.
Danke.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. Februar 2014)

Ich muss dringend mal wieder nach Sylt. Da hängen unendlich viele Kindheitserinnerungen dran. Hoffentlich klappt das Anfang März


----------



## wissefux (8. Februar 2014)

moin


----------



## wissefux (8. Februar 2014)

so ein revival urlaub ist  hab ich auch schon mal gemacht. drück die , dass es klappt ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. Februar 2014)

moin moin 

Der letzte Sylt-Aufenthalt ist ja auch schon 5 Jahre her, damals habe ich hier live berichtet


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. Februar 2014)

... wie die Zeit dahinrast


----------



## wissefux (9. Februar 2014)

moin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. Februar 2014)

Tach auch


----------



## wissefux (10. Februar 2014)

moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. Februar 2014)

Morgääähnn


----------



## ratte (10. Februar 2014)

Tach auch.
Hätten hier unten noch etwas Verwendung für eine frische Neuschneeauflage. 
Der Sturm bläst den Schnee gerade fort.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. Februar 2014)

Petrus, dürfte ich Dich noch mal bitten ...


----------



## ratte (10. Februar 2014)

Danke.
Schnee wird gerade geliefert. 
Könnte morgen dann nur etwas knapp werden mit dem Wind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (11. Februar 2014)

tach auch


----------



## a-rs (11. Februar 2014)

moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. Februar 2014)

Tach auch


----------



## mzaskar (11. Februar 2014)

Sylt war ich noch nie  nur auf Amrum und den Holländischen Inseln im Wattenmeer. Aber stimmt da könnte ich auch mal wieder hin. Nordsee im Frühjahr und Herbst sind einfach faszinierend.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. Februar 2014)

Vlieland ist auch sehr zu empfehlen


----------



## mzaskar (11. Februar 2014)

Bin mehr für Terschelling


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. Februar 2014)

Ich kenne von der Segelei her Texel, Terschelling und Vlieland.

Vlieland ist m.E. die naturbelassenste und schöne der drei Inseln - Keine Autos


----------



## mzaskar (11. Februar 2014)

Das stimmt, gefällt mir auch sehr gut. Terschelling hat es halt noch diesen Hauptort, wenn man mal Party machen will


----------



## wissefux (12. Februar 2014)

moin

was ist mit den schweizern los ? erst sperren sie uns aus und dann lassen sie uns nicht mal mehr videos aus ihrem internet anschauen ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Februar 2014)

moin, moin 

Tja, ein aufsässiges Bergvolk halt ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (12. Februar 2014)

Ist echt doof, muss sagen ist mir auf die Laune geschlagen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Februar 2014)

Warum gibt es die Schweiz?

Der deutsche Teil will nicht zu Deutschland, der französische Teil nicht zu Frankreich und der italienische Teil nicht zu Italien gehören


----------



## mzaskar (12. Februar 2014)

Französicher Teil hat klar nein gesagt
Italienischer Teil klar ja und die Deutschschweiz war bis auf Zug, Zürich und Basel dafür.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Februar 2014)

Wir reden von zwei verschiedenen Dingen


----------



## wissefux (13. Februar 2014)

moin


----------



## mzaskar (13. Februar 2014)

immerhin reden wir  
Guten Morgen liebe Plauschers


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Februar 2014)

moin moin 

Hoffentlich ist nicht irgendwann alles geschwätzt


----------



## wissefux (13. Februar 2014)

bin dann doch noch fündig geworden bezüglich halfpipe finale Olympia : gestern im livestream auf zdf die mädels gesehen und dann in der ard mediathek mir noch mal die jungs angeschaut aumen:


----------



## mzaskar (13. Februar 2014)

Slopestil und Half-pipe sind cool


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (14. Februar 2014)

yep.

moin.

Friseure sind uncoole Abzocker


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. Februar 2014)

moin, moin 

Wer geht denn auch zum Friseur? 

Der Frühling naht


----------



## a-rs (14. Februar 2014)

wissefux schrieb:


> Friseure sind uncoole Abzocker



Vor allem wenn Frauen sich beraten lassen, was frau denn so an Farbe etc. braucht ...

... und die Männer es bezahlen müssen 

Ars


Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk


----------



## wissefux (14. Februar 2014)

wahltho schrieb:


> Der Frühling naht


 
ebend. und deshalb musste das Winterfell runter ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. Februar 2014)

Trotzdem: Warum deshalb zum Friseur gehen? 

Da war ich schon seit 1994 nicht mehr


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. Februar 2014)

Tach uch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (15. Februar 2014)

Ich gehe mal Sommerreifen montieren, und Frühjahrspflege betreiben


----------



## ratte (15. Februar 2014)

Sommer triffts.
Wir hatten es heute auf der Rückfahrt in Österreich 17,5°C im Tal. 
Dagegen ist es je hier MTK ja geradzu schattig.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. Februar 2014)

moin, moin 

Riecht echt nach Frühling da draussen   

2-Radpflege erledigt 

Ich lass' aber trotzdem noch auf einem Bike die Spikes drauf, damit die 2-Rad-Quote auch garantiert bei 100% bleiben kann


----------



## ratte (16. Februar 2014)

Boah, Sonne - Regen - Sonne - Regen, ja, wat denn nu?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. Februar 2014)

Aprilwetter halt


----------



## wissefux (17. Februar 2014)

moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. Februar 2014)

moin moin 

Ausgepennt, Frühsport beendet, gleich geht es 2-rädrig nach EB 

Das Privat-Fitti im Keller ist wirklich eine der grössten Segnungen des neuen Fürsten-Palais


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. Februar 2014)

Und bei herrlichem Frühlingswetter auch im Hellen wieder nach Hause gelangt


----------



## a-rs (17. Februar 2014)

Im Hellen in den ersten Sonnenstrahlen des Tages nach EB und dann mit den letzen Sonnstrahlen etwas umständlich wieder heim ...

... wegen mir kann der Winter jetzt wirklich da bleiben, wo er seit Herbst war. Ich will Frühjahr


----------



## wissefux (18. Februar 2014)

moin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. Februar 2014)

moin, moin 

Heute gibt's zunächst einen halben Frei-Tag ob zweier Handwerkertermine.


----------



## a-rs (18. Februar 2014)

Brrrr war das heute früh frisch. Dafür musste ich keine Scheiben frei kratzen 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk


----------



## wissefux (19. Februar 2014)

moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. Februar 2014)

wahltho schrieb:


> moin moin
> 
> Ausgepennt, Frühsport beendet, gleich geht es 2-rädrig nach EB



 Dito


----------



## EA-Tec (19. Februar 2014)

Moin, an einem weiteren Aprilwetter-Tag.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. Februar 2014)

Trotz Aprilwetter-Tag sehr schön 2-rädrig nach EB gelangt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. Februar 2014)

Herrliches Wetter da draussen


----------



## wissefux (20. Februar 2014)

moin moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. Februar 2014)

moin, moin 

Wie immer: Ausgepennt, Frühsport, 2-rädrig nach EB


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (21. Februar 2014)

moin.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. Februar 2014)

Moin moin


----------



## ratte (21. Februar 2014)

"Da haben Sie wohl nicht genug Metall am Rad um die Kontaktschleifen auszulösen."
Antwort auf meine Beschwerde, dass ich mit meinem Rad an zwei Drehtoren im IPH gescheitert war. Also zumindest halb, ich draußen, Rad noch drinnen. Die Katzenklappe ging nicht auf, während das Drehkreuz ordentlich schob.  
Alu ist also kein Metall, hmm. Was machen denn die mit Carbonbikes?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. Februar 2014)

moin, moin 

Wir müssen Dich wohl mal chippen, damit die Rattenklappe automatisch aufgeht


----------



## ratte (22. Februar 2014)

wahltho schrieb:


> moin, moin
> 
> Wir müssen Dich wohl mal chippen, damit die Rattenklappe automatisch aufgeht


Nicht mich, mein Rad. Ich wurde ja rausgeschmissen. 

Diese unsichtbaren Buttons sind bei einem Touchscreen ganz schön nervig, wenn man morgens mit halb geöffneten Augen zitieren will.


----------



## wissefux (23. Februar 2014)

moin. wo gehts denn jetzt rein in den fph, ratte ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ratte (23. Februar 2014)

Gerade eben über den Main rüber sind zwei Tore.
Länger geworden ist der Weg nicht, hat nur mehr Höhenmeter.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. Februar 2014)

moin moin


----------



## wissefux (23. Februar 2014)

ratte schrieb:


> Gerade eben über den Main rüber sind zwei Tore.
> Länger geworden ist der Weg nicht, hat nur mehr Höhenmeter.



und ein offenbar blödes tor zum reinfahren ... da bleib ich doch lieber hüpp de bach


----------



## ratte (23. Februar 2014)

wissefux schrieb:


> und ein offenbar blödes tor zum reinfahren ... da bleib ich doch lieber hüpp de bach


Raus, ich bzw. das Rad kam nicht raus. Und das an zwei Toren. 
Okay, nun genug Haare gespalten.
Rein in die Klamotten und ab auf's Rad.


----------



## wissefux (24. Februar 2014)

moin moin ...

ja ja, das alte rein raus spiel


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. Februar 2014)

wahltho schrieb:


> moin, moin
> 
> Wie immer: Ausgepennt, Frühsport, 2-rädrig nach EB



 Dito


----------



## mzaskar (24. Februar 2014)

Was ist denn das für ein Avatar, da wird man(n) ja ganz durcheinander 

Heute zum ersten mal in 2014 mit dem Bike zur Arbeit  Sonnig aber lausig kalt ..... und anstrengend mit ohne Kondition und Muddy Mary über Asphalt  Morgen nehme ich das andere mit weniger laufunwilligen Reifen.

Ansonsten hat es Spass gemacht nur die Schulter zwickt noch etwas, aber das geht schon


----------



## a-rs (24. Februar 2014)

Sonnig ins Büro und grinsend and den Dosentreibern vorbei die mühsam die Scheiben vom Eis befreiten ...

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk


----------



## mzaskar (24. Februar 2014)

stimmt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. Februar 2014)

War in der Tat noch etwas frisch da draußen, aber dafür ist jetzt herrliches sonniges Frühjahrswetter 

Der Winter ohne Winter ist echt der schönste Winter  

Jetzt müsse man nur noch den Sonnestand manipulieren können, um die dunkle Jahreszeit etwas aufzuhellen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (24. Februar 2014)

@ whaltho: Behälst du dein Streitross


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. Februar 2014)

Es frisst ja kein Brot


----------



## mzaskar (24. Februar 2014)

Aber bei mir ist es bestimmt besser aufgehoben  Gegen einen kleinen Obolus führe ich das Ross auch gerne aus


----------



## ratte (24. Februar 2014)

wahltho schrieb:


> Wir müssen Dich wohl mal chippen, damit die Rattenklappe automatisch aufgeht


Ich glaube, ich komme doch nochmal darauf zurück. 
Heute auf dem Heimweg fast wieder das gleiche Spiel: Erstes Tor, ich komme raus, Rad bleibt drin. Zweites Tor, Radklappe geht auf, Fußgängertor bleibt zu.  Arm nicht lang genug, um zumindest das Rad ganz durchzuschieben, hmm, okay, dann nehme ich eben auch die Klappe. 
Kann doch echt nicht sein. 


wahltho schrieb:


> Jetzt müsse man nur noch den Sonnestand manipulieren können...


Ein wenig höher bitte, konnte heute morgen im Gegenlicht nix erkennen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. Februar 2014)

wahltho schrieb:


> Es frisst ja kein Brot



Aber dafür jede Menge Gummi und Benzin 

Bin gerade dabei mein Lancom-Netzwerk-Equipment zu komplettieren. Am w/e wurde die Easybox von VF gegen einen 1723 VOIP getauscht. Heute ist dann der 1781A-4G gekommen, da ich plane, die schwache DSL 6000 Leitung mit einem LTE/UMTS-Anschluss zu ergänzen.


----------



## wissefux (25. Februar 2014)

moin


----------



## wissefux (25. Februar 2014)

so leute, das erste mal im Februar mit dem radl und gleich ohne Spikes  eigentlich wollte ich schon gestern starten, aber ein Wochenende mit lagerschwindel hat mich erst mal dazu gebracht auf nummer sicher zu gehen und mit 4 rädern zu fahren.

ziemlich frisch, trocken und heute mittag bestimmt schööön ....


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. Februar 2014)

moin 

2-Rad-Quote in 2014 weiterhin stabil bei 100%


----------



## a-rs (25. Februar 2014)

100%. Sehr löblich. Ich komme nur auf etwa 50%  Das muss besser werden ...

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ratte (25. Februar 2014)

Jetzt kommen schon Schaulustige, um sich mein erneutes Scheitern anschauen zu wollen...
...und siehe da, beim ersten Versuch raus gekommen. :ätsch:

Meine Quote steigt von Tag zu Tag, allerdings ja auch erst letzte Woche wieder angefangen. 
Die neuen Duschen sind aber auch ein richtiger Wellnestempel im Vergleich zu der alten Variante mit gesamten Geraffel von der Umkleide durch den Frühstücksraum in die Duschkammer. Da hatte ich damals nach der ersten Benutzung erstmal Putzzeug von daheim mitgebracht und um Austausch des Schlauches gebeten, weil das Wasser überall raus kam nur nicht am Duschkopf (und es wurde natürlich nur der Schlauch ausgetauscht).


----------



## a-rs (25. Februar 2014)

Duschen, welch Luxus ...

Heute war der schönste Moment bei der Heimfahrt in Eschborn Süd. Der Bahnsteig ist gerammelt voll und dann die Durchsage "Der Zug in Richtung Langen verzögert sich um mindestens 5 Minuten"   

Da freut man sich dass man in den Zug jetzt nicht rein muss ....


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. Februar 2014)

Seitdem ich nur noch 7km einfach habe, fahre ich komplett in Alltagsklamotten. Das spart ganz schön Zeit.

Auf dem Rückweg war es heute so mild, dass ich die Jacke und Mütze ausziehen konnte


----------



## EA-Tec (25. Februar 2014)

Uj, wann ging's denn heim? 

War heute im Flachland um Dreieich herum unterwegs, war, trotz Sonnenschein, ganz schoen kuehl, gegen 15 Uhr.


----------



## wissefux (26. Februar 2014)

moin


----------



## Resendisback (26. Februar 2014)

guaade


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EA-Tec (26. Februar 2014)

Morgähn. Bewoelkt draussen, Regen soll's keinen geben. Hoffentlich stimmt das, heute werden die Trails um hofheim unsicher gemacht.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. Februar 2014)

moin moin 



EA-Tec schrieb:


> Uj, wann ging's denn heim?



War so gegen 17 Uhr.

Ich wiederhole mich gerne: Ausgepennt, Frühsport erledigt, gleich mit dem 2-Rad Richtung EB...


----------



## mzaskar (26. Februar 2014)

Ich glaube du solltest mal zur Beratung gehen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. Februar 2014)

Wieso? 

Etwa weil ich diszipliniert bin und regelmässig Sport mache?  

Gut mit dem 2-Rad nach EB gelangt.

Der heutige Tag ist etwas komplexer, da heute noch ein Offsite im Rettershof stattfindet. Also am frühen Nachmittag mit dem 2-Rad heimwärts und dann mit dem 4-rädrigen Spassgefährt von dort Richtung Rettershof.

Zwischen 14:30 und 15:00 Uhr bitte Obacht auf der B8 Richtung Königstein/Kelkheim und immer schön rechts fahren!


----------



## mzaskar (26. Februar 2014)

wahltho schrieb:


> Wieso?
> 
> Etwa weil ich diszipliniert bin und regelmässig Sport mache?


Naja ist ja schon mehr eine Obsession  aber ich gönne sie dir


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. Februar 2014)

Naja eine gute halbe Stunde täglichen Frühsport und derzeit 40 Minuten 2-Rad würde ich noch nicht als Obsession bezeichnen 

Eine Obsession waren vllt. die 16tkm Mountainbike in 2007


----------



## mzaskar (26. Februar 2014)

Ok, vergesse ja immer das du nun in Strassenkleidung und Birkenstock zur Arbeit fährst und keine Taunusumwege mehr einbaust  aber bewundern tue ich dich schon für deine Ausdauer  schick doch mal etwas davon in die Schweiz


----------



## wissefux (27. Februar 2014)

moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. Februar 2014)

moin  moin


----------



## wissefux (27. Februar 2014)

gn8


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. Februar 2014)

Mahlzeit!


----------



## wissefux (27. Februar 2014)

tach auch


----------



## wissefux (28. Februar 2014)

frei-tag ... ok nur ein halber ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. Februar 2014)

moin, moin


----------



## EA-Tec (28. Februar 2014)

Moin. 

Auf auf in den Taunus, dank Dauerregen heute Nacht duerfte es eine Schlammkur werden.


----------



## a-rs (28. Februar 2014)

Das steht bei mir für Sonntag an ...

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Resendisback (28. Februar 2014)

http://www.bild.de/news/inland/amoklauf/amok-alarm-duesseldorf-34876230.bild.html

Warum gibt es nur solch kranke Leute? -.-


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. März 2014)

Tachchen 

Ich bin gestern auf dem Weg nach EB auch mal wieder einem völlig kranken Hundehalter begegnet.


----------



## Resendisback (1. März 2014)

Wasn passiert?^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (2. März 2014)

moin. gute besserung dem hundehalter


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. März 2014)

moin moin 

Ne, ne, der Fürst ist in der Realität streng gegen körperliche Gewalt und überzeugter Pazifist 

Das hiesige Ordnungsamt würde sich aber gerne mal mit dem Halter unterhalten, der aber wie zu Erwarten seine Identität nicht Preis gegeben hat.

Er war aber auch nicht bereit sich zu dafür entschuldigen, dass sein frei laufender Pfiffi plötzlich mir hinter mir her ist und sich laut kläffend bis auf knapp einem Meter meinen Waden genähert hat, weil er der Meinung war es sei unhöflich, dass ich ihn daraufhin angeschrien habe (ich hatte mich verständlicherweise einfach nur tierisch erschrocken) ...


----------



## wissefux (3. März 2014)

moin am montag der rosen ...ergo eher helau und alaaf


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. März 2014)

moin, moin 

Zum Glück ist der Spuck Mittwoch schon wieder vorbei...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. März 2014)

Gut 2-rädrig nach EB gelangt.

Nachdem ich am Wochenende dann doch schon die Spike-Reifen vom R&M runtergemacht hatte, war ich heute endlich wieder gefedert unterwegs.


----------



## EA-Tec (3. März 2014)

Mahlzeit. 

Kuehl heute - 2 Grad hat's um 7 gehabt, und nun regnet's seit ca. 8 Uhr ununterbrochen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. März 2014)

Ich bin wie immer erst um halb Neun los. Da war es schon angenehmer. Geregnet hat es hier bisher kaum.


----------



## wissefux (4. März 2014)

moin.


----------



## a-rs (4. März 2014)

Regelmäßig mit dem Rad ins Büro bringt was. Heute endlich unter 100kg


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. März 2014)

moin, moin 

Ausdauersport hat halt in erster Linie was mit Selbstdisziplin zu tun


----------



## EA-Tec (4. März 2014)

Schönstes Wetter heute. Derzeit noch etwas frisch, aber das wird schon. Jetzt erstmal genüsslich einen Film ansehen, und danach ab in den Taunus, Trails unsicher machen.


----------



## mzaskar (4. März 2014)

jetzt habe ich auch meine eigene kleine Wetterstation


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. März 2014)

Ich bin wirklich begeistert von der Netatmo. Ich habe ja noch zwei Zusatzmodule für Schlaf- und Arbeitszimmer.


----------



## mzaskar (4. März 2014)

so gross ist meine Datscha nicht  
Aber immo finde ich es cool das Ding


----------



## mzaskar (4. März 2014)

Ich mag das gar nicht glauben 

http://www.wimp.com/eigerrecord/


----------



## a-rs (4. März 2014)

Lohnt sich so ne Wetterstation? 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (4. März 2014)

absoluter wahnsinn. bin da immer am schwanken zwischen idiot oder held ...
niemals würde ich so ein risiko eingehen. warum hat der eigentlich ein seil da hochgeschleppt ?

trotzdem hut ab vor der leistung ...


----------



## mzaskar (4. März 2014)

falls es mal eng wird und er sich abseilen muss


----------



## wissefux (5. März 2014)

moin.
kenn den eiger leider nicht persönlich, aber im video auf dem gipfelgrat sah es so aus, als sei die andere seite noch viel krasser als die nordwand ...


----------



## mzaskar (5. März 2014)

Die Nordwand ist ca. 1650m hoch und quasi senkrecht. Die andere Seite hat nicht eine so hohe Exposition und läuft auf den Gletscher aus. Ueli Steck hatte mal ein Speedprojekt in welchem er innert einiger Woche alle 3 grossen Nordwände ( Eiger, Grandes Jorasses und Matterhorn) der Alpen bestiegen hat. Gesamt aufstiegszeit war da 7 Stunden. 

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Große_Nordwände_der_Alpen

Zumindest der Eiger wurde laut Wikipedia mittlerweile schneller bestiegen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. März 2014)

moin moin 



mzaskar schrieb:


> falls es mal eng wird und er sich abseilen muss



Sich oder Einen?


----------



## EA-Tec (5. März 2014)

Moin, am bewoelkten Vormittag. Auf geht's gen Hofheim!



wahltho schrieb:


> Sich oder Einen?


----------



## a-rs (5. März 2014)

Heute kurz vor EB doch noch etwas nass geworden.  Man kann nicht alles haben ...

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. März 2014)

Gestern haben wir bereits die Gartenmöbel wieder auf die Terrasse geräumt


----------



## a-rs (5. März 2014)

Das kenne ich auch irgendwoher. Damit ist bei uns seit gestern auch wieder mehr Platz für Fahrräder in der Garage. Samstag soll es bis 17° werden.  Grillzeit ...

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (5. März 2014)

Grillen stand schon letzte Woche auf der Agenda --> checked


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. März 2014)

Gleich gehts' nach Hause, komplexe Konfigurationen im häuslichen Netzwerk stehen an, da die Telekom heute den zweiten DSL-Anschluss gelegt hat: Load Balancing mit Policy Based Routing auf den Lancom-Routern einrichten.


----------



## a-rs (5. März 2014)

Beide DSL Anschlüsse über Telekom oder redundant über Kabelfernsehen und Telefon? 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. März 2014)

Vodafone & Telekom.

Internet über Kabel geht hier leider nicht.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. März 2014)

So: Die Konfiguration funktioniert perfekt inkl. Load Balancing und VOIP/SIP sowohl via Telekom als auch Vodafone 

Gute Nacht


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. März 2014)

wahltho schrieb:


> Apropos: Ich glaube ich werde unsere Hütte im Luberon bald für kommendes Jahr vorbuchen





mzaskar schrieb:


> Welche von den vielen





wahltho schrieb:


> Na welche schon
> 
> Die von diesem September natürlich
> 
> Und das wird wohl die Telekommunikations-Hardware im kommenden Jahr sein



Um mal auf das Thema zurückzukommen:
1. Dieses Har ist es wieder dieselbe Hütte
2. Dieses Jahr wird die Telekommunikations-Hardware ein Lancom 1781A-4G in Verbindung mit einem Lancom 322-Dual AGN und einer Richtantenne  sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (6. März 2014)

moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. März 2014)

Tach auch


----------



## a-rs (6. März 2014)

Morsche

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk


----------



## mzaskar (6. März 2014)

So heute gab es eine Spritze ins Schultergelenk wegen einem "wahrscheinlich" entzündeten Schleimbeutel der auf den Supraspinatus drückt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. März 2014)

Ist es die Schulter, die vor 2 Jahren kaputt war?


----------



## mzaskar (6. März 2014)

Noop die andere


----------



## wissefux (7. März 2014)

moin. immer die gleiche schulter wäre ja auch zu langweilig ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. März 2014)

Tach auch


----------



## mzaskar (7. März 2014)

Moin aus dem sonnigen Süden  so eine Kortisonspritze wirkt Wunder


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. März 2014)

Mit Morphium hättest Du aber mehr Spass gehabt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ratte (7. März 2014)

Endlich Wochenende...


----------



## mzaskar (7. März 2014)

TGIF


----------



## wissefux (7. März 2014)

tgih


----------



## mzaskar (7. März 2014)

Angrillen die 3te













Dazu eine leichten Bordeau


----------



## EA-Tec (7. März 2014)

Guten Hunger! 

Bei uns gab es gerade selbst gebrannten Schnaps (aus Aepfeln), sowie geraeuchertes Fleisch, quasi als kleinen Snack zum Film ;-)


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. März 2014)

Was für Lotterleben!  

moin, moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. März 2014)

wahltho schrieb:


> moin, moin



 Dito


----------



## wissefux (9. März 2014)

moin. erstmalig die 10.000 hm geknackt !


----------



## ratte (9. März 2014)

Viel Vergnügen im Schnee.

Hier ist ja wohl der Sommer ausgebrochen. 
Obwohl, wir haben heute auch am Feldberg noch Schnee gesehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (9. März 2014)

14 grad auf 2000 m ist schon recht heftig ... wenigstens sind die pisten oben gut griffig und nicht vereist. ins tal runter taugts am späten nachmittag dann nix mehr ...


----------



## ratte (9. März 2014)

Uuuhhh, böse. Hört sich nach Wasserski an.
Sieh's positiv. Friert man wenigstens nicht. 
Sonnencreme nicht vergessen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. März 2014)

Hab' mit heute beim 4-Rad-oben-ohne schon fast wieder einen Sonnenbrand geholt.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. März 2014)

Die Katzen haben sich wieder was zum Spielen aus dem Wald mit reingebracht


----------



## wissefux (10. März 2014)

moin. schnee ist noch erstaunlich gut bei den temperatuten. wasserski gabs nur im direkten gondelbereich ganz unten am nachmittag ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. März 2014)

mon, moin 

Ausgepennt, jetzt erstmal Frühsport...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EA-Tec (10. März 2014)

Moin. 

Eine weitere Frei-Woche - heute geht's in die Taunus Therme HG. 

Welch' Glueckstreffer mit dem Wetter!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. März 2014)

Viel Spass 

Sehr schön 2-rädrig nach EB gelangt. Es war heute schon fast keine Jacke mehr erforderlich.


----------



## a-rs (10. März 2014)

Heute super mit dem Rad na ch EB. Leider mit Umweg über die Werkstatt in die der ADAC am Samstag das 4 Rad geschleppt hat

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk


----------



## wissefux (11. März 2014)

moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. März 2014)

Tach auch 

Urlaub!


----------



## EA-Tec (11. März 2014)

Moin. Heut geht's von Hofheim aus los. Muss noch paar Dinge erledigen, dann dues' ich los. 

@wahltho: 
Bestes Wetter hast dir ausgesucht


----------



## wissefux (12. März 2014)

moin. erneut herrliches wetter ...


----------



## EA-Tec (12. März 2014)

Moin. 

Traumhaftes Wetter, kann man gar nicht oft genug sagen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. März 2014)

Moin, moin 

In der Tat, gleich geht's oben ohne mit dem Spass-4-Rad zum Montieren der Sommerschluppen.


----------



## a-rs (12. März 2014)

Steht mir auch noch bevor. Wegen Job aber erst nächste Woche.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frank (12. März 2014)

Moin auch.


----------



## wissefux (13. März 2014)

moin.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. März 2014)

Tachchen


----------



## EA-Tec (13. März 2014)

Moin.


----------



## wissefux (14. März 2014)

grüezi


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. März 2014)

moin moin 

Jetzt reissen sich bestimmt schon die diversen Knaste um den Uli vom Uschi-Sport, damit er dort ein Knasti-Team aufbaut.


----------



## EA-Tec (14. März 2014)

Moin. Laut Wetterbericht letzter Tag Kaiserwetter. Wollen wir hoffen, dass die sich irren. 

3,5 Jahre sind zu wenig bei der hinterzogenen Summe, aber dennoch bin ich ueberrascht, dass er nicht nur  mit einer Geldstrafe davon kam.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. März 2014)

Wenn er Format hätte, dann hätte er das Urteil einfach akzeptiert.

Ich finde es aber auch noch zu mild.


----------



## wissefux (15. März 2014)

moin. der taunus ruft ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EA-Tec (15. März 2014)

Moin. Suedlich von FFM leider bewoelkt.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. März 2014)

moin moin 

Der Ratte alles erdenklich Gute zum Geburtstag


----------



## mzaskar (15. März 2014)

Happy Börsday, liebstes Labortierchen  Lass es dir gut gehen und der Hopi soll dich heute den ganzen Tag auf Händen tragen :


----------



## mzaskar (15. März 2014)

Achja nächste Woche ist Frei-Tag, die ganze Woche


----------



## ratte (15. März 2014)

Danke, danke. 

Nee Du, wenn Hopi mich heute tragen müsste, würde er gnadenlos zusammenbrechen.
Wir teilen alles, auch die Bakterien. *hust*röchel*


----------



## mzaskar (15. März 2014)

Ohh, du bist doch Doktor, kannst du dir da nicht etwas zusammen köcheln


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ratte (15. März 2014)

Bestimmt, abgetötet bekomme ich mit Sicherheit alles, inkl. uns. 
Daher kocht daheim auch Hopi.
Er traut mir nicht.


----------



## mzaskar (15. März 2014)

Jaka, vielleicht wolltest du ja zu oft Pilzgerichte machen


----------



## wissefux (15. März 2014)

so, der taunus hat mich wieder ...

glückwunsch dem labortier auf freigang


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. März 2014)

Diese Woche war die ganze Woche frei, bis auf Montag


----------



## wissefux (16. März 2014)

moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. März 2014)

moin moin


----------



## wissefux (17. März 2014)

moin moin moin


----------



## Frank (17. März 2014)

Bonjour. J ai passée le weekend à Paris.


----------



## mzaskar (17. März 2014)

Guuuude heut ist Frei-Tag gleich mal lecker Frühstück machen


----------



## EA-Tec (17. März 2014)

Moin moin. Windig draussen, aber vom angekuendigten Regen keine Spur.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. März 2014)

Moin moin 

Nach dem Frühsport mal wieder gut 2-rädrig nach EB gelangt


----------



## Frank (17. März 2014)

Ich radel gleich heim. Regen war doch garned angesagt? Erst ab Donnerstag afaik. Naja morgen mit dem Auto, Mittwoch wieder mit dem ollen Enduro.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. März 2014)

Bin auch wieder gut 2-rädrig heimgekommen 

Heute wurde beim Abendsport die letzte Folge von Heroes Staffel 4 zu Ende geschaut.

Staffel 5 wird es wohl erst 2015 geben 

Ab morgen gibt es dann Dr. Who


----------



## wissefux (18. März 2014)

moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. März 2014)

moin moin 

Zur Zeit werde ich ohne Not von selbst wieder deutlich früher wach 

Entweder ein neuer Schub der senilen Bettflucht oder aber einfach nur ein geänderter Biorythmus ob des nahenden Frühlings 

Angenehm zu vermerken wäre auch noch, dass ich durch den ganzen "Winter" ohne eine nennenswerte Erkältung gekommen bin 

Jetzt heisst es aber erstmal *Frühsport!!!*


----------



## EA-Tec (18. März 2014)

Mahlzeit aus Muenchen, bei angenehmen 20 Grad und strahlend blauem Himmel. Ich vermisse meine bayerische Heimat immer noch, merke ich bei jedem Besuch selbiger auf's neue 



wahltho schrieb:


> Zur Zeit werde ich ohne Not von selbst wieder deutlich früher wach



Geht mir auch so, seit etwa drei Wochen - und es ist taeglich eine Freude, von Sonnenstrahlen geweckt zu werden


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. März 2014)

EB meldet leichten Regen.


----------



## mzaskar (18. März 2014)

Neuer Stadtrider


----------



## a-rs (18. März 2014)

Cool. Mir würde nur das fest verbaute Licht fehlen. 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. März 2014)

Chic - Ich würde mir an Deiner Stelle aber auch noch 'nen SON einspeichen.

Regen vorbei, gleich geht's heimwärts.


----------



## wissefux (18. März 2014)

coole "stadtschlampe"


----------



## mzaskar (18. März 2014)

Ist keine Schlampe, ist ja noch unschuldigbweiss


----------



## mzaskar (18. März 2014)

Neues Projekt


----------



## wissefux (18. März 2014)

übrigens : desertix ! er fährt wieder


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. März 2014)

Dr. Who ist 

Heute gab es ein neues Gadget: Eine Harmony Smart Control.

Ich bin ja schon lange ein Harmony Remote Fan für komplexe A/V-Installationen und habe/hatte diverse Modelle im Einsatz, aber das Konzept der Smart Control ist echt genial 

Ich werde mir wohl noch einen Hub für den Sportraum bestellen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (18. März 2014)

Ich freu mi


----------



## wissefux (18. März 2014)

hab mir auch ein neues gadget fürs snowboard bestellt : neue step in bindungen. meine heissgeliebten burten step in sind am ende ... nicht die bindung, aber die schuhe. bin wohl die ganze woche mit gebrochenem schuh gefahren und habs erst am ende gemerkt. das hätte ins auge gehen können, da genau an den aufnahmen für die bindung gebrochen. nicht auszudenken, wenn mir das beim fahren richtig rausgerissen wäre 
da es keine passenden schuhe mehr zu kaufen gibt und auch die bucht nix zu bieten hat, hab ich mich für neue step ins entschieden. nach kurzer recherche kamen flow und k2 in die wahl. gewonnen hat k2. fehlen nur noch neue boots ...


----------



## wissefux (19. März 2014)

moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. März 2014)

moin moin


----------



## wissefux (19. März 2014)

so, die bindung wäre da. jetzt heisst es daumen drücken, dass ich die auch auf mein neues burton mit dem chanel system montiert bekomme. laut anleitung ist das nicht möglich 
aber im internet gibbet adapterplatten und es heisst, es sei kein problem ... schaun mer mal ...
erst mal werde ich die platten probieren, die derzeit montiert sind. alte burton bindung auf neuem burton system hat damit zumindest funktioniert.
jetzt gehts um neue k2 bindung auf neuem burton system ...


----------



## mzaskar (19. März 2014)

wahltho schrieb:


> Chic - Ich würde mir an Deiner Stelle aber auch noch 'nen SON einspeichen.
> 
> Regen vorbei, gleich geht's heimwärts.



Das steht auf der Liste für den nächsten Winter  und dann wird auf 1x10 umgerüstet. Erst einmal brauche ich noch das kleine Kettenblatt


----------



## wissefux (20. März 2014)

moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. März 2014)

EnOcean ist 

Fehlte früher irgendwo ein Schalter, mussten Wände aufgekloppt werden, um Kabel zu verlegen, mit EnOcean ist das kein Thema mehr 

Hausautomatisierung ist goil


----------



## a-rs (20. März 2014)

Heute auf kleinem Umweg das Inbred ins Büro ausgeführt.  Macht bei dem Wetter richtig Spaß. 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk


----------



## mzaskar (20. März 2014)

Am Wochenende kommt der Winter zurück  Dann gehe ich wohl doch noch einmal Skifahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (20. März 2014)

Zum Stadt und Badi Bike gab es jetzt noch die passende Bürotasche







Ist die Downtown mit QL3 System


Warum? Weil ich es nie schaffe bei Regen trocken ins Büro zu kommen und es regnet hier meist gegen Abend.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. März 2014)

Ortlieb ist 

Sehr schön 2-rädrig nach EB gelangt 

Heute war noch nicht einmal mehr eine Jacke erforderlich, weil es schon so herrlich mild war.


----------



## a-rs (20. März 2014)

Ich nutze noch immer die erst OfficeBag. Irgendwann muss die mal ersetzt werden. Berichte mal, wie sich die Downtown benutzen lässt.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. März 2014)

Ich habe die Ortlieb Backroller schon seit 20 Jahren im Einsatz. Ich hab' drei Paar davon im Radkeller.

Zur Zeit nutze ich überhaupt keine Tasche auf dem Weg auf meinen Hochsitz in EB.


----------



## mzaskar (20. März 2014)

Einziger Mangel wohl, packst du sie richtig picke packe voll, z.b. mit Einkäufen lässt sie sich nicht verschliessen. Daher kann es passieren, dass du etwas verlierst. 
Auch habe ich den Gepäckträger am Argon recht weit vorne. Daher komme ich mit den Füssen an die Tasche. Je nachdem muss ich mir für den Träger eine andere Befestigung überlegen.


----------



## a-rs (20. März 2014)

Das Problem mit dem Füßen an der Tasche habe ich auch. Leider kann ich die Haken nicht weiter verschieben.  Mit ein Grund für eine neue Tasche. 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. März 2014)

Beim Backroller kann man die Position der Haken auf den Führungsschienen verstellen.


----------



## mzaskar (20. März 2014)

Ich schleppe meist das LT mit mir durch die Gegend. Da brauche ich die Tasche für. Ansonsten reicht mir die kleine Umhängetasche für den ganzen Kleinkram den Mann so hat . 
Ich will mich vom Diktat eines Rucksackes befreien


----------



## mzaskar (20. März 2014)

Mit dem QL3 komms du weit nach hinten. Daher denke ich es reicht. Ansonste habe ich noch die Löcher an denen jetzt das Schutzblech befestigt ist. Das bringt nochmals mindestens 3-4 cm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. März 2014)

Ich schleppe gar nichts mehr durch die Gegend, das ist immer noch am Leichtesten, bei mir passt alles in die Hosentaschen: iPhone, Portemonnaie und Schlüsselbund, das war's 

Wenn ich mal ausnahmsweise eine Tasche brauche, nehme ich einen von den Backrollern. Die kann man bis oben hin vollstopfen und kriegt man dann trotzdem immer noch gut zu. Zudem sind sie sehr bequem umzuhängen und zu tragen.

Die Ortliebs sind unverwüstlich, die sind schon am Bike über den Asphalt gerutscht und es war nichts dran.


----------



## mzaskar (20. März 2014)

ich glaube ich mache mal wieder eine Tour mit Bike, BoB und / oder Packtaschen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. März 2014)

Eigentlich ist Radwandern in unserem Alter 'eh die angebrachtere Sportart


----------



## mzaskar (20. März 2014)

stimmt  Ich glaube ich werde zum Anfang mal eine Tour um den Bodensee in Angriff nehmen  schön flach und viele Einkehrmöglichkeiten


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. März 2014)

Na mal sehen, ob Du es dann bis zum Bodensee schaffst


----------



## wissefux (20. März 2014)

http://wearetraveling.de

die beiden haben es getan. start war grade quasi bei mir um die ecke und ich habs damals nicht mitbekommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (20. März 2014)

mist, dir burtonplatten passen natürlich nicht auf k2 bindungen. also nochmal 25 euronen für passende adapterplatten nachschiessen ...


----------



## mzaskar (20. März 2014)

Wer fährt denn auch noch Step-in  dachte die bekommt man höchstens noch auf dem Flohmarkt


----------



## wissefux (20. März 2014)

die sind für meinen bedarf einfach perfekt gewesen ! hab noch passende ganze schuhe in grösse 11 dafür. damit hab ich mir aber ständig blasen gefahren, daher keine alternative.
jetzt hab ich step in kombiniert mit ratsche. muss ich nur noch aufs board bringen ...


----------



## wissefux (21. März 2014)

moin. tgif.


----------



## Stoppelhopp (21. März 2014)

Moin


----------



## EA-Tec (21. März 2014)

Moin. Gestern Muenchen, heute Berlin. Gleich fahre ich los, hoffentlich ist das Berliner Wetter so angenehm wie unser Wetter


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. März 2014)

Tach auch


----------



## wissefux (22. März 2014)

moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. März 2014)

Tach auch


----------



## wissefux (22. März 2014)

so, bindung montiert. skeptisch bin ich trotzdem noch ... jetzt noch neue boots und der nächste winter kann kommen ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a-rs (22. März 2014)

wissefux schrieb:


> so, bindung montiert. skeptisch bin ich trotzdem noch ... jetzt noch neue boots und der nächste winter kann kommen ...


Jetzt lass erst mal den Sommer kommen. Der letzte Sommer war schon kurz genug.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. März 2014)

Der Winter war aber zum Glück noch kürzer


----------



## mzaskar (22. März 2014)

Nach zwei Einkaufs, Eiskaffee und Pläsiertouren nach Zürich bin ich richtig glücklich mit dem Argonumbau und den gewählten Komponenten. Evtl. Noch eine Stütze mit Setback für den Brookssattel. 
Zur normalen Ausstattung meines Argon's wurde noch so einiges dazu verbaut. Der normale Specialized Phenom Sattel wurde gegen einen Brooks Cambium Sattel http://www.brooksengland.com/cambium/ ( der macht mir richtig Freude  ) getauscht. Dazu kamen noch neue GP1 BIO KORK Komfortgriff von ERGON, Schutzbleche von SKS und ein EXPLORER Gepäckträger von TOPEAK. Letzerem musste ich jedoch etwas mit der Flex zu Leibe rücken, da der Argonrahmen unten doch recht breit baut. Die Schutzbleche konnte ich hinten in den Vorgesehenen Löcher befestigen nur vorne musste ich mit Briden arbeiten und ein 3mm loch in die Gabelbrücke bohren. Jetzt sitzt alles perfekt 
Was kommt noch? Eventuell ein fest instaliertes Licht mit Nabendynamo und am Antrieb mache ich evtl. auch noch etwas, obwohl mit Gepäck ist es vielleicht ganz gut einen Kriechgang zu haben. Vielleicht finde ich aber auch mal eine gebrauchtes Rohloff Hinterrad


----------



## mzaskar (22. März 2014)

wissefux schrieb:


> so, bindung montiert. skeptisch bin ich trotzdem noch ... jetzt noch neue boots und der nächste winter kann kommen ...


Dachte die passt auf egal welches System (3 Loch, 4 Loch oder channel)


----------



## wissefux (22. März 2014)

nö, für jedes system brauchst du spezielle platten. für channel waren keine dabei und die von burton waren zu klein für die k2 bindung ...


----------



## mzaskar (22. März 2014)

ok, habe nur auf der K2 Seite bei einer Bindung gelesen, dass die überall passt, daher ..... Aber egal


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. März 2014)

http://www.klangfuzzis.de/showthread.php?683114-Wie-gefhrlich-ein-Subwoofer-etc-werden-kann


----------



## mzaskar (22. März 2014)

stimme zu


----------



## a-rs (22. März 2014)

Nicht umsonst gibt es in den USA eine Gruppe die sich MADD nennt.

Mothers Against Driving Discos


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. März 2014)

Heute Abend in Falkenstein zufälligerweise mitten in einer Krötenwanderung geparkt.

Zwei von den Tierchen waren offensichtlich Suizid veranlagt und hatten beschlossen genau hinter einem 255er-Breitreifen zu kopulieren. Vor der Abfahrt musste ich sie dann erstmal manuell entfernen.

Ansonsten

**** Bäuerchen !!! ****

Die Fürstin und der Fürst waren noch bei Ihrem Lieblingsitaliener in Kronberg.


----------



## mzaskar (22. März 2014)

Ich dachte schon es gab kopulierende Frösche am Spiess 

Bei mir gab es schweizerisch korrekt Kalbs Cordon Bleu, mit Spargel und einer Sahne-Pilzsauce  Dazu einen leichten Weisswein aus dem Wallis 

Ich schliesse mich mal dem **** Bäuerchen !!! *** *an 
_*Jetzt noch ein Verdauerli und dann ist Schicht im Schacht *_


----------



## wissefux (23. März 2014)

moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. März 2014)

Auch Tach


----------



## mzaskar (23. März 2014)

Neuschnee vor der Tür


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. März 2014)

Hier nicht. Ist aber frisch draußen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (23. März 2014)

hab gestern noch schnee auf meinem dach entdeckt  und konnte mir das gar nicht erklären


----------



## mzaskar (23. März 2014)

War ja eigentlich auch ein netter Urlaub


----------



## mzaskar (23. März 2014)

Good Night Taunus


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. März 2014)

Good Night CH 

Gravity ist ein cooler Film


----------



## wissefux (24. März 2014)

moin welt


----------



## Frank (24. März 2014)

Moin. Ich brauch mehr Kaffee.


----------



## mzaskar (24. März 2014)

Guten Morgen


----------



## EA-Tec (24. März 2014)

Guten Morgen. 

Einen erfolgreichen Wochenstart wuensche Ich!


----------



## mzaskar (24. März 2014)

Schnee, Regen und Graupelschauer, ich nehme den Bus


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. März 2014)

Moin 

Sonne und schon recht mild, ich nehme das 2-Rad


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. März 2014)

Sehr schön 2-rädrig nach EB gelangt 

Glückwunsch dem K-Fragen-Sieger EA-TEC


----------



## wissefux (24. März 2014)

oh verflixt noch eins ... k-frage total verpennt  

Glühstrumpf


----------



## EA-Tec (24. März 2014)

Aehm, danke - aber was ist denn die K-Frage?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. März 2014)

Der jeweils 1.000-enste Post hier im Thread. Du hast die 14.000 geknackt.

@stefan: Sehr schöner Film von unserem Urlaub in Grasse - Meine Kollegen sind beeindruckt


----------



## mzaskar (24. März 2014)

K-Frage verpasst  - früher wäre so etwas nicht passiert


----------



## mzaskar (24. März 2014)

wahltho schrieb:


> Der jeweils 1.000-enste Post hier im Thread. Du hast die 14.000 geknackt.
> 
> @stefan: Sehr schöner Film von unserem Urlaub in Grasse - Meine Kollegen sind beeindruckt


 
Ja, habe gestern etwas in Erinnerungen geschwelgt  Ich konnte mich selbst nicht mehr richtig daran erinnern, hatte mehr die Strapazen vom Biketragen im Kopf


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. März 2014)

Ich glaube das Bike-Tragen hat Almut auch in schlechter Erinnerung.

War ein sehr schönes Revier, lediglich die Lage der Hütte und die Rumkurverei zu den Touren war nervig.

... und nicht zu vergessen die Stechmücken


----------



## mzaskar (24. März 2014)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Schnee, Regen und Graupelschauer, ich nehme den Bus


 
In fröhlichem Wechsel Sonne, Schnee, Regen und Graupelschauer, nach dem Motto, alle 5 Minuten neues Wetter


----------



## mzaskar (24. März 2014)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich glaube das Bike-Tragen hat Almut auch in schlechter Erinnerung.
> 
> War ein sehr schönes Revier, lediglich die Lage der Hütte und die Rumkurverei zu den Touren war nervig.
> 
> ... und nicht zu vergessen die Stechmücken


 
Jau, nächstes Mal, noch etwas mehr ins Hinterland und aus der Zersiedelung heraus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. März 2014)

Yepp

Amazon hat anscheinend für bestimmte Artikel die Same Day Delivery eingeführt


----------



## mzaskar (24. März 2014)

Ohoh,


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. März 2014)

Seealpen steht definitiv irgendwann noch mal auf dem Programm.

Vorher aber Vllt. Mal Massif Central


----------



## mzaskar (24. März 2014)

Bin dabei


----------



## wissefux (25. März 2014)

moin. kalt.


----------



## mzaskar (25. März 2014)

Sau kalt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (25. März 2014)

aber sowas von


----------



## mzaskar (25. März 2014)

1 Grad auf dem windgeschützten Balkon


----------



## wissefux (25. März 2014)

pah ! fast minus 2 grad heuer. die Laternenparker durften schön kratzen ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. März 2014)

moin, moin 

Ausgepennt, Frühsport erledigt, gleich geht's auf dem 2-Rad Richtung EB 

Inzwischen ist es schon deutlich milder da draußen


----------



## mzaskar (25. März 2014)

Ich habe ja auch gewartet bis es wärmer wurde. Bin halt nich ein so harter Hund wie die Taunusgang


----------



## mzaskar (25. März 2014)

Heute Premiere  ist echt viel cooler in "normaler" Bekleidung zur Arbeit zu radeln  kam zwar schon etwas ins Schwitzen, aber nicht unangenehm  war halt schwierig den richtigen Kompeomis zwischen "nicht frieren" und "nicht schwitzen" zu finden


----------



## wissefux (25. März 2014)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Ich habe ja auch gewartet bis es wärmer wurde. Bin halt nich ein so harter Hund wie die Taunusgang


 
ach am liebsten würde ich ja immer warten, bis es so 10 grad aufwärts ist. aber da fahr ich dann in der regel schon wieder heim 

seit ich sitzheizung im Kfz habe, fällt es mir auch deutlich schwerer, mich zum radfahren bei der kälte einzupacken ...


----------



## mzaskar (25. März 2014)

Man sollte vielleicht Sitzheizung auf dem Velo erfinden 

by the way, ich kann nur wieder betonen wie geil ich den Brooks Cambium finde doppel  auch wenn er keine Sitzheizung hat


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. März 2014)

Sehr schön 2-rädrig nach EB gelangt 

Sitzheizung ist die Standheizung für die armen Leute


----------



## a-rs (25. März 2014)

Bin eher für beheizbare Griffe am Rad. 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. März 2014)

Heizbare Griffe in Verbindung mit einem SON 

Ich hatte am Moped früher heizbare Griffe.


----------



## mzaskar (25. März 2014)

Soso


----------



## a-rs (25. März 2014)

Wäre ja ne Idee.  Die Griffe dürfen nur zu viel Strom ziehen ...

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. März 2014)

Schaukelt sich auf dann auf: Je schneller Du fährst, desto stärker der Chillout-Effekt, desto stärker musst Du treten, um den Strom zu erzeugen


----------



## mzaskar (25. März 2014)

Das klingt mir eher wie eine Tretmühle  dann doch lieber Handschuhe an den Fingern und gemütlich rollen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. März 2014)

Heute gibt's 'nen kurzen Volieren-Tag. Ich werde mich bald heimwärts machen.


----------



## wissefux (25. März 2014)

könnte ungemütlich werden. bin daher schon früher heim und trocken geblieben ...


----------



## mzaskar (25. März 2014)

Was ich auch Cool finde an dem Heimfahren ohne umziehen? MAnn muss sich nicht mehr umziehen  Fahrstuhl in die Tiefgarage aufs Velo und Abfahrt  einfach klasse


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. März 2014)

Nix ungemütlich, sehr schön 2-rädrig nach Hause gelangt :daumen.

Ich find's auch  : Cappi & Sonnenbrille auf und ab auf das 2-Rad, kein Rucksack, keine Satteltasche, nix 

Nachdem ich fast 20 Jahre jeden Tag die Umzieherei hatte, war diese Umstellung im letzten Jahr eine echte Erleichterung und Zeitersparnis.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (25. März 2014)

Helm & Sonnenbrille  und Tasche an den Gepäckträger hängen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. März 2014)

Selbst das mit der Tasche war mir in letzter Zeit zuviel, deshalb habe ich die dann auch noch weggelassen.

Passt wie gesagt alles in die Hosentaschen, was Mann braucht


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. März 2014)

Dr. Who ist


----------



## wissefux (26. März 2014)

dr. wer ???

moin. immer noch extrem frisch am morgen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. März 2014)

Moin 

Wieso  Ist doch recht mild da draussen 

Nach dem Frühsport geht es dann gleich bald auf dem 2-Rad Richtung EB.


----------



## Lucafabian (26. März 2014)

moin zusammen....weiß nicht ob ihr es mitbekommen habt
In Neu-Isenburg steht ein mobiler Pumptrack...sehr spaßig das Teil, es wird von groß und klein gleichermaßen genutz
Leider ist es nur eine Leihgabe und soll nun auf Promoreise gehen.

Wir wollen aber den Pumptack nicht mehr hergeben, deshalb:

https://www.openpetition.de/petitio...-fuer-neu-isenburg-der-pumptrack-soll-bleiben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (26. März 2014)

ei dann fahrt den doch mal in den taunus, wenn er schon mobil ist ...


----------



## Lucafabian (26. März 2014)

nei...aber ihr könnt ja mal nach Neu-Isenburg kommen....das teil macht echt spaß auch mit nem MTB...mit meinem schwarzen ist aber nicht zu befahren, zu wenig luft auf den reifen (max 1 bar) und auch noch zu klebrig dazu 

Da darf die Zicke mal wieder ran


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. März 2014)

Ei der Uwe lebt ja auch noch


----------



## Lucafabian (26. März 2014)

hatte mir ja schon überlegt ob ich mit ..'ja ich lebe noch' beginnen soll 

alles ist o.k. bei mir. mußte nur mal eine bike pause einlegen. einmal bin ich letztes jahr sogar richtig gefahren 



im moment brauchen aber beide bikes pflege....der macker bremst nicht mehr und die zicke braucht neue antriebsverschleißteile 

hab mir fest vorgenommen dieses jahr wieder zu biken,,,zumindest mehr mit bänken spielen  ihr werdet mich also im taunus wieder ertragen müssen 

Ich hoffe bei euch ist alles bestens!?


----------



## wissefux (26. März 2014)

alles roger hier ... bin sogar im letzten ja etwa 10 mal soviel gefahren wie du


----------



## Lucafabian (26. März 2014)

rein mathematisch würde das die gleiche menge wie bei mir ergeben


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. März 2014)

Bei mir ist aber quasi seit dem Luberon 2012 bike-mässig auch die Luft raus. Ich erhalte nur noch die Grundkondition durch EB & Retour.


----------



## Lucafabian (26. März 2014)

Bei mir kamen zwei sachen zusammen.....zum einen natürlich der hund und zum anderen ist der kaputtene finger von 2011 auch schuldig
man gewöhnt sich ja so schnell an die couch 

jetzt fang ich langsam an mit gleichgewicht auf dem bike und demnächst werden dann auch wieder km's geschrubbt oder höhenmeter bewältigt werden


kondition ist bei mir gar nix mehr.....neulich war ich 6m³ holz machen, was hab ich doch für ne jämmerliche gestalt abgegeben 

...und gehackt ist's immer noch nicht


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. März 2014)

Stimmt ich erinnere mich, da war was mit dem Finger während ST 2011.

Holzhacken habe ich an meinen Filius delegiert.


----------



## wissefux (26. März 2014)

holzhacken hab ich an meinen papa delegiert ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (26. März 2014)

Ich hacke kein Holz


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. März 2014)

Ich raspele gelegentlich nur Holz.


----------



## wissefux (26. März 2014)

süßes holz ?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. März 2014)

Ansonsten gilt: Wo gehobelt wird, da fallen Späne.


----------



## mzaskar (26. März 2014)

Happy New Year Lugga


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. März 2014)

Frohe Ostern


----------



## mzaskar (26. März 2014)

das kommt ja erst 

Achja, obwohl es heute Morgen laut Thermometer wärmer als gestern war, empfand ich es, auf Grund der nicht vorhandenen Sonne, massiv kälter 

Also kann man ableiten:
Lieber Sonne und kälter als Wolken und etwas wärmer oder besser warm und Sonne


----------



## mzaskar (26. März 2014)

Ich werde noch zum Philosophen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. März 2014)

Eher Po als et


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (26. März 2014)

*Pah*


----------



## wissefux (26. März 2014)

gn8


----------



## wissefux (27. März 2014)

moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. März 2014)

moin moin 

Erstmal heisst es wieder

_*Frühsport !!!*_


----------



## Lucafabian (27. März 2014)

euch auch ein schickes neues und vorab schonmal frohe ostern


----------



## EA-Tec (27. März 2014)

Moin moin. Tolles Wetter! Auf in den Taunus! 

In Oberbayern gestern noch frischen Schnee gehabt, und heute bei 15 Grad radeln


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. März 2014)

Sehr schön 2-rädrig nach EB gelangt 



Lucafabian schrieb:


> euch auch ein schickes neues und vorab schonmal frohe ostern



Vor allen Dingen: Dicke Eier!


----------



## a-rs (27. März 2014)

Heute auch schön mit dem Rad unterwegs. Heimweg ist übers Franzoseneck geplant .... 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk


----------



## EA-Tec (27. März 2014)

Was für ein Drama heute  von Dreieich nach Hofheim, Freund abgeholt. Anschließend nach Oberursel, um am Parkplatz festzustellen dass er seine vordere Steckachse nicht mehr findet. Also nach Homburg, zu diesem Radladen, der aussieht wie der Fahrrad Stadler. 

Eine Fox Steckachse QR15 kostet schlappe 120€!!

Also ohne Steckachse zurück nach Hofheim, und die Steckachse auf dem Gehweg gefunden, wo das Vorderrad für den Autotransport abgebaut wurde  

Letzten Endes sind wir dann eine kleine Tour auf den Staufen gefahren. 

Heute sind wir mehr mit dem Auto statt mit dem Rad gefahren...


----------



## wissefux (28. März 2014)

moin. staufen ist doch auch schön, vor allem der blick vom mannstein


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. März 2014)

moin, moin 

Du meinst den Trail vom Mannstein runter


----------



## wissefux (28. März 2014)

der ist auch schön. aber ich liebe die Aussicht von da oben ...


----------



## mzaskar (28. März 2014)

Ganz schön was los


----------



## EA-Tec (28. März 2014)

Moin moin, 

bin den Trail nie gefahren, wüsste auch gar nicht, wo ich rauskommen würde. Kommt man denn vom Trail aus wieder nach Hofheim? 

Normalerweise fahre ich den selben Weg zurück, bis zu einer Abzweigung. Anfangs noch parallel zum Forstweg verläuft ein Trail, welcher dann bei einem Spielplatz endet. Von da aus auf den kleinen Trail Richtung Gasthof Gundelhard, welcher parallel zum Forstweg verläuft. Und dann gemütlich nach Hofheim zurück rollen. Meistens fahre ich zwei oder drei Mal bis zum Aussichtspunkt, damit zumindest etwas Action dabei ist. Einmal hoch und wieder runter ist für eine Tour dann doch zu langweilig. 

Am Besten hat mir bisher die Tour vom Parkplatz Hohe Mark auf den Altkönig, sowie wieder runter, gefallen. Gibt um den Altkönig herum gefühlt Hunderte von Trail-Einstiegen... scheint sich gut zur Selbsterkundung zu eignen, man muss nur vorher gucken, wo man wieder raus kommt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. März 2014)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Ganz schön was los...



Aber eigentlich nur im 2,4Ghz-Band 



EA-Tec schrieb:


> Moin moin,
> 
> bin den Trail nie gefahren, wüsste auch gar nicht, wo ich rauskommen würde. Kommt man denn vom Trail aus wieder nach Hofheim?...



Wenn Du beide Sektionen fährst, kommst Du auf einer WAB am Ortsrand von fbh aus. Wenn Du nach rechts fährst und dann am Wasserhäuschen vorbei fährst, kommst Du wieder Richtung Gundelhardt.


----------



## mzaskar (28. März 2014)

jau im 5GHz bin nur ich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (28. März 2014)

es geht wieder aufwärts


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. März 2014)

Das ist nur ein Trugschluss - Mit uns geht es nur noch bergab


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. März 2014)

Mein Gott ist es bei Dir zu Hause warm und im Schlafzimmer solltest Du auch mal wieder lüften


----------



## wissefux (28. März 2014)

EA-Tec schrieb:


> bin den Trail nie gefahren, wüsste auch gar nicht, wo ich rauskommen würde. Kommt man denn vom Trail aus wieder nach Hofheim?


 
kurz, knackig. ganz nett. man kommt auf dem chaisweg raus (Forstweg) und kann dann rechts diesen wieder hochkurbeln und den nächsten weg links rein. geht dann alles richtung gimbacher Hof ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. März 2014)

wissefux schrieb:


> kurz, knackig. ganz nett. man kommt auf dem chaisweg raus (Forstweg) und kann dann rechts diesen wieder hochkurbeln und den nächsten weg links rein. geht dann alles richtung gimbacher Hof ...



Das ist die Beschreibung für den Fall, dass man nur die erste Sektion des MS-Trails fährt.


----------



## wissefux (28. März 2014)

stimmt. geht noch etwa genauso lang weiter, direkt über den forstweg rüber. aber nicht mehr ganz so knackig und nett ... die erste sektion ist klar anspruchsvoller und im uphill von mir noch unbezwungen ... gescheitert auf den letzten 50 metern ... so wird es wohl auch bleiben ...


----------



## mzaskar (28. März 2014)

wahltho schrieb:


> Chic - Ich würde mir an Deiner Stelle aber auch noch 'nen SON einspeichen.



Done


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. März 2014)

Weise Entscheidung


----------



## mzaskar (28. März 2014)

Und ich merke eigentlich keinen Unterschied zu der vorher verbauten Nabe 

Ist eine normale SON nicht die DeLux variante. Dazu kabe es B&M LUMOTEC IQ2 Eyc
Und ein Rücklicht mit ebenfalls Standlicht Funktion


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. März 2014)

Einen leichten Unterschied merkt man auf Dauer schon.


EA-Tec schrieb:


> Was für ein Drama heute  von Dreieich nach Hofheim, Freund abgeholt. Anschließend nach Oberursel, um am Parkplatz festzustellen dass er seine vordere Steckachse nicht mehr findet. Also nach Homburg, zu diesem Radladen, der aussieht wie der Fahrrad Stadler.



Da bist Du wohl beim Denfeld gelandet.


----------



## wissefux (29. März 2014)

moin


----------



## mzaskar (29. März 2014)

Denke schon das man es merkz. Ich war nur erstaunt, wie wenig man das merkt. Ich hatte mit deutlich mehr gerechnet.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. März 2014)

moin moin 

Lt. Hersteller liegt der Verlust im niedrigen einstelligen Prozentbereich.

Ich habe ja schon seit 2001 am Delite Grey einen SON. Für das Rücklicht habe ich aber immer die Batterievariante gewählt.

Hatte vorher schon seit Mitte der Neunziger den Vorgänger des SON an meiner damaligen Stadtschlampe. Da hatte ich es aber mal geschafft. die Lager zu frecken.


----------



## mzaskar (29. März 2014)

Ich finde es schon cool, diese kleine Nabe  Die neuen Lampen 
Vorne: LUMOTEC IQ2 Eyc T senso plus (http://www.bumm.de/produkte/dynamo-scheinwerfer/lumotec-iq2-eyc.html)
hinten: TOPLIGHT Flat S plus  (http://www.bumm.de/produkte/dynamo-ruecklicht/toplight-flat-s.html)
haben nun auch Tagfahrlich  
Aber das war es jetz mit umbau beim Stadtvelo.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. März 2014)

Habe hinten auch ein Toplight am Gepäckträger des Delite Grey, aber Batteriegetrieben. Habe in den 90ern schlechte Erfahrungen mit der Dauerhaltbarkeit der Kabel nach hinten gemacht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (29. März 2014)

Due sind schon recht lommelig. Bin mal gespannt.


----------



## wissefux (30. März 2014)

moin. welcome back, sommerzeit !


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. März 2014)

moin moin


----------



## mzaskar (30. März 2014)

Arrgghh, blöde Zeitverschiebung


----------



## mzaskar (30. März 2014)

Guds Nächtle


----------



## wissefux (31. März 2014)

moin. dunkel.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (31. März 2014)

moin. moin. hell.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (31. März 2014)

Nach dem Frühsport sehr schön 2-rädrig nach EB gelangt 

Es war schon wieder so mild, dass keine Jacke erforderlich war.


----------



## mzaskar (31. März 2014)

Jacke hat es noch gebraucht, aber nur eine dünne. 5-6 Grad am Morgen sind doch etwas frisch so nur im Hemb und Pullover  Also mir zumindest


----------



## Deleted 68955 (31. März 2014)

Um kurz vor Neun war es schon recht mild.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (31. März 2014)

ok, da war ich ja schon seit Stunden auf der Arbeit


----------



## Deleted 68955 (31. März 2014)

Lügen ohne Rot zu werden


----------



## wissefux (1. April 2014)

moin.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. April 2014)

Tach auch 

Schei$$-Zeitumstellun - Ich komme momentan morgens kaum aus dem Bett 

Trotzdem den Frühsport erledigt  - Kaum wird es Frühling und die Hosen passen mir schon nicht mehr


----------



## EA-Tec (1. April 2014)

Moin 

Die Zeitumstellung nagt dieses Jahr auch an mir. Bin fix und fertig.


----------



## mzaskar (1. April 2014)

Das Alter halt


----------



## wissefux (1. April 2014)

memmen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. April 2014)

Paperlafax 

 Sehr schön 2-rädrig nach EB gelangt. Es war wiederum keine Jacke erforderlich.

Erstmal für alle drei Brückentage Urlaub genommen


----------



## a-rs (1. April 2014)

Urlaub. Was ist dss?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. April 2014)

Was Schönes.


----------



## wissefux (1. April 2014)

wahltho schrieb:


> Erstmal für alle drei Brückentage Urlaub genommen



goil. stau stehen mit allen anderen oder was ?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. April 2014)

Nö, einfach nur ein paar Tage frei haben 

Wenn der Fürst verreist, dann verreist er grundsätzlich so, dass er nicht Gefahr läuft im Stau zu stehen, und bestimmt nicht an diesen langen Wochenenden


----------



## wissefux (1. April 2014)

vernünftig 

aber selbst einfach frei haben kann an solchen tagen sehr lästig sein


----------



## mzaskar (1. April 2014)

Brückentage sind


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. April 2014)

Sau-


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (1. April 2014)

ja, selten hat man so einen ruhigen arbeitstag wie an brückentagen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. April 2014)

Und selten hat man ein soooo langes Wochenende mit nur einem Urlaubstag 

Warte mal ab Fux, bis Du mal schulpflichtige Kinder hast, dann kriegst Du richtig Spass mit dem Urlaub


----------



## wissefux (1. April 2014)

ja, dann muss man die brückentage überbrücken, weil die schulen usw. zu machen. kenn das spiel von meinen kollegen zu genüge ... schreckt eher ab, kids in die welt zu setzen ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. April 2014)

Ich meinte eher das Verreisen in den Schulferien, das ist so richtig Halligalli  

.... Zum Glück ist das schon lange vorbei 

Bei meinen Freizeitgepflogenheiten bekomme ich von etwaigem Trubel an den langen Wochenenden jedenfalls nie was mit.


----------



## wissefux (2. April 2014)

moin.


----------



## mzaskar (2. April 2014)

Moin Moin  OhOh eine Feierabend Bier zu viel


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. April 2014)

moin, moin 

Alkohol ist ein Teufelszeug, lasst die Finger davon 

Koffein ist mein Sanitäter in der Not, Koffein ist mein Fallschirm und mein Rettungsboot, Koffein, Koffein, Koffein ...

... frei nach?


----------



## EA-Tec (2. April 2014)

Moin. 

Nun macht mir das Kinder kriegen/machen nicht so madig


----------



## mzaskar (2. April 2014)

Kinder machen ist schön  einer muss ja schliesslich für die Rente sorgen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. April 2014)

Na ja Kinderlose sind in gewissem Umfang ja auch ganz praktisch, da sie an den Brückentagen und während der Schulferien prädestiniert dafür sind, im Officium als Vertretung zu fungieren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a-rs (2. April 2014)

wahltho schrieb:


> moin, moin
> 
> Alkohol ist ein Teufelszeug, lasst die Finger davon
> 
> ...


Westerhagen

Mit Pfeffferminz bin ich dein ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. April 2014)

... Prinz.


----------



## a-rs (2. April 2014)

Damals live in Köln im Station gewesen ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. April 2014)

Westerhagen war  habe ich aber nie Live gesehen,  dafür BAP zu ihren besten Zeiten in der Neusser Stadthalle.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (2. April 2014)

Moin!

Na, alle(s) fit hier?

Wie wäre es mal wieder mit Bad Kreuznach? Oder Taunus?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. April 2014)

Der Seb 

Sag' mal hast Du eigentlich eine neue Handy-#??? 

Hatte Dir zum B-day eine SMS geschickt, aber no reaction.


----------



## mzaskar (2. April 2014)

Es lebt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. April 2014)

Freitag Morgen wird das neue 4-Rad für die Fürstin bei Mezze abgeholt


----------



## wissefux (2. April 2014)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (2. April 2014)

Cool


----------



## Chaotenkind (2. April 2014)

a-rs schrieb:


> Westerhagen
> 
> Mit Pfeffferminz bin ich dein ...



Pfefferminz schon, aber nicht Alkohol. Das war der andere.
Grönemeyer, Herbert. 1984
4630 Bochum


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. April 2014)

Stimmt 

... da bin ich auch her


----------



## wissefux (3. April 2014)

moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. April 2014)

Morgääähn!


----------



## wissefux (4. April 2014)

moin. warm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (4. April 2014)

yeahhhh, 100 % rad diese Woche .... ich kann es ja doch noch


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. April 2014)

moin, moin 

 In der Tat erstaunlich


----------



## mzaskar (4. April 2014)

Kalt und Auto zum Pneu wechseln gebracht. Sommerfinken sind angesagt


----------



## wissefux (4. April 2014)

wahltho schrieb:


> In der Tat erstaunlich



festhalten, es kommt jetzt noch erstaunlicher : habe soeben den grossen feldberg im taunus mit dem mtb via rotkreuztreil und x-trail erklommen


----------



## a-rs (4. April 2014)

Und unsereiner sitzt noch im Büro


----------



## mzaskar (4. April 2014)

Jetzt aber, was ost passiert mit dir


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. April 2014)

Midlife Crisis.

Habe das neue 4-Rad der Fürstin in Empfang genommen. Sau-


----------



## mzaskar (4. April 2014)

Ja cool


----------



## mzaskar (4. April 2014)

Auto ist sauber riecht frisch und hat Sommerfinke an


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. April 2014)

Kommt fett das Teil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (4. April 2014)

was war es noch gleich ? b-klasse ?

ach ne, gla oder ?


----------



## mzaskar (4. April 2014)

Pictutes please


----------



## wissefux (5. April 2014)

yep, picture please  

moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. April 2014)

moin moin 



wissefux schrieb:


> was war es noch gleich ? b-klasse ?
> 
> ach ne, gla oder ?



GLA 250 4-Matic.

B-Klasse fuhr die Fürstin ja bisher. Die bekommt jetzt der Filius, weil der wieder ein 4-Rad braucht.


----------



## wissefux (6. April 2014)

moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. April 2014)

Tach auch


----------



## ratte (6. April 2014)

Und alle Jahre wieder: es ist endlich Frühling. *schnief* *hatschi*


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. April 2014)

... und wie endlich Frühling ist 

... aber am schönsten war in diesem Jahr der Winter


----------



## a-rs (6. April 2014)

Heute mal aus Richtung Glashütten auf Feldberg und Fuchstanz gefahren. War das hinterm Feldberg schön ruhig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. April 2014)

Das Taunushinterland ist gerade am Wochenende sehr zu empfehlen


----------



## a-rs (6. April 2014)

Haben wir gemerkt. Tochter wollte zu einer Freundin nach Oberems. Ehe wirdann zwei Mal durch den Taunus gondeln sind wir lieber mit den lieber eine Runde mit dem MTB gefahren und haben dann leckerst in Glashütten Torte geschlemmt ....

Wenn der Fahrdienst wieder so anstehen solle, machen wir das wieder. Vor allem das Gebiet um den Glaskopf fand ich genial.

ars


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. April 2014)

Am Glaskopf gibt es schöne Sachen


----------



## EA-Tec (7. April 2014)

Moin.


----------



## mzaskar (7. April 2014)

Moin Moin


----------



## a-rs (7. April 2014)

Morsche


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (7. April 2014)

tachchen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. April 2014)

Morgäähn.


----------



## mzaskar (7. April 2014)

Keine Bettflucht


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. April 2014)

Nö.

Wie immer erst ausgepennt, dann Frühsport und erst dann 2-rädrig nach EB.


----------



## wissefux (8. April 2014)

moin. ausgepennt.


----------



## EA-Tec (8. April 2014)

Moin. Müde


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. April 2014)

Morgääähnnn 

Heute könnte ich noch viel länger pennen. Der Frühsport im Kellerfitti ist aber auch zu absolvieren.


----------



## mzaskar (8. April 2014)

Moin, 

Regen+Kälte=Homeoffice


----------



## EA-Tec (8. April 2014)

Die Sonne knallt ganz schön, aber der Wind ist auch nicht von schlechten Eltern! Eigenartiges Wetter.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. April 2014)

Bei sonnigem Wetter sehr schön 2-rädrig nach EB gelangt.

Ob des milden Klimas war wiederum kein Jacke erforderlich.

Ich sympathisiere inzwischen mit den Grönländern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. April 2014)

Welche Körperhaare mögen hierfür wohl Verwendung gefunden haben?  

http://www.spiegel.de/panorama/diam...-legende-stellt-fan-artikel-vor-a-963174.html


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. April 2014)

Schnellkochtopf auf italienisch - "Garibaldi"


----------



## mzaskar (8. April 2014)

es nimmt Gestalt an


----------



## wissefux (9. April 2014)

schick !
moin. kalt.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. April 2014)

moin, mon 

Ausgepennt, Frühsport, 2-rädrig nach EB ...

In der Tat etwas frischer da draussen. Heute daher noch einen leichten Cashmere-Pullover über das kurze Oberhemd. Cappi auf dem Kopf war ok. Ansonsten noch etwas freihändig gefahren, weil es an den Fingern etwas kühl war.

Die Strecke nach EB ist sehr schön: Wiesen, Wald ein Trail-Abschnitt und ein paar Treppchen, da kommt man wenigstens nicht aus der Übung


----------



## mzaskar (9. April 2014)

Du bist einer von den Harten  Mit kurzen Armen ... brrrrrrrrr


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. April 2014)

... aber einem Cashmere-Pullover drüber 

Hier mal ein Foto des Server-Schrankes in der fürstlichen Datscha


----------



## mzaskar (9. April 2014)

sauber 

Nur bunte Kabel sind schöner


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. April 2014)

Pah!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. April 2014)

Es gibt übrigens ein neues Gadget für die Netatmo-Wetterstation: Einen Niederschlagsmesser, den werde ich mir auf jeden Fall gönnen.


----------



## wissefux (9. April 2014)

stell doch einfach nen messbecher ins freie


----------



## a-rs (9. April 2014)

Das wäre doch viel zu einfach ....


----------



## mzaskar (9. April 2014)

Mit ner Webcam und Zollstock. Dann braucht es nur noch jemanden, der alle 5 Minuten rausgeht, den Zollstock ins Wasser stellt. Ein Bild macht und an Thomas schickt


----------



## EA-Tec (9. April 2014)

Was machst mit so vielen Lancom Geräten? Ich dachte ich hab viele Kabel für meinen Elektronik Kram, aber bei dir sieht das echt wild aus 

Ich hänge seit einer Woche mit einer Grippe rum, so langsam nervt es! Wird morgen nix mit der geplanten MTB Tour.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. April 2014)

a-rs schrieb:


> Das wäre doch viel zu einfach ....



... und zudem sehr langweilig  



EA-Tec schrieb:


> Was machst mit so vielen Lancom Geräten?



GS-1224 Managed Switch
4006 WLAN-Controller
1723 VOIP-Router
2 x 1781VA ADSL/VDSL-Router für die beiden DSL-Leitungen


Hinzu kommen noch 5 x L-322agn WLAN Access Points, die vom 4006 gemanaged werden.

Ich hatte vor ein paar Jahren die Schnauze voll vom Consumer Netzwerk Equipment und wollte endlich was Richtiges haben. In der neuen Datscha habe ich das Ganze dann perfektioniert.

Gute Besserung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (9. April 2014)

Fertig


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. April 2014)

Chic 

Jetzt fehlt nur noch der Epilady


----------



## mzaskar (9. April 2014)

Wax


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. April 2014)

Kleiner Masochist


----------



## wissefux (10. April 2014)

moin. ich finde, das bike kann so bleiben ... ohne wax etc.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. April 2014)

moin moin


----------



## mzaskar (10. April 2014)

Bäuerchen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. April 2014)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Bäuerchen



 Dito

Heute gibt's einen Upgrade für die A/V-Anlage im Privatfitti:
1. Denon DBT-3313UD Bluray-Player
 2. Denon AVR-X2000 A/V-Receiver


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. April 2014)

wahltho schrieb:


> Es gibt übrigens ein neues Gadget für die Netatmo-Wetterstation: Einen Niederschlagsmesser, den werde ich mir auf jeden Fall gönnen.



 Vorbestellt


----------



## mzaskar (10. April 2014)

Ich weiss nicht wo ich es hinstellen soll


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. April 2014)

Bei Dir im Schlafzimmer ist es aber immer ziemlich warm


----------



## mzaskar (10. April 2014)

Keine Ahnung, ich bin halt einer heisser Typ


----------



## wissefux (11. April 2014)

moin


----------



## mzaskar (11. April 2014)

Moin  


Noch eine fertig


----------



## wissefux (11. April 2014)

also irgendwie gefällt mir an den Rennrädern die Optik der lenker nicht wirklich. sieht immer komisch aus ... so wuchtig durch die bremsen im vergleich zum rest ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. April 2014)

Moin, Moin 

Mir gefällt in erster Linie die gebückte Haltung auf RR nicht.

Ich bin in meiner Jugend ja im Rheinland RR gefahren. Konnte mich aber nie wirklich an die Haltung gewöhnen.

Ich mag nur aufrechte Haltungen mit kurzem Vorbau, auch heute bei MTB.


----------



## mzaskar (11. April 2014)

Bin früher auch viel RR gefahren und erst später aus MTB. Ich wollte es mal wieder ausprobieren  Was mir am RR immer gut gefallen hat, dieses lautlose dahin gleiten und die Strecken die man damit zurücklegen kann  

Ich habe es als Alternative zum MTB aufgebaut, mal rund um den Zürich und so und wieder etwas an der Trittfrequenz arbeiten etc. 
Die Haltung, da muss ich abwarten wie es klappt, ansonsten kommt es auf Ricardo und wird wieder verkauft. Aber jetzt erstmal Jungfernfahrt zur Arbeit


----------



## wissefux (11. April 2014)

und wieso gleich zwei 

früher (in meiner Jugend ) war rennrad ein absolutes muß, aber nur wegen der vielen gänge. ganze 10 davon mit hebeln am unterrohr. damit konnte kein anderer radtyp mithalten. wurde aber nur im alltag genutzt.

mich würde heute eher die geschwindigkeit reizen, hab aber wenig lust im straßenverkehr unterwegs zu sein ... erst heute früh mal wieder fast zusammengefahren worden  der weg zur arbeit mit seinem straßenanteil reicht mir völlig ...


----------



## mzaskar (11. April 2014)

Das Spezi ist für einen Freund und hat gestern die Werkstatt verlassen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. April 2014)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich mag nur aufrechte Haltungen mit kurzem Vorbau, auch heute bei MTB.



Vllt. fahre ich deshalb ja auch so gerne freihändig


----------



## EA-Tec (11. April 2014)

Mahlzeit.

Bin grad echt geknickt. Hatte mich vor ca. 3 Monaten auf eine Stelle bei einem international marktführenden Hersteller der IT-Branche beworben. War auch in der vorletzten Runde mit zwei weiteren Kandidaten, sehr viele Interviews geführt, alles toll bla bla.

Soeben kam die Absage, mit einer wirklich blöden Begründung: Ich habe zwar deutlich mehr Erfahrung in dem gesuchten Gebiet als die beiden anderen Kandidaten, bin aber zu jung!? Super!

Bin 31, habe einen Master in General Management, einen Master in Wirtschaftspsychologie, sowie ein Diplom in Wirtschaftsingenieurwesens, und 13 Jahre praktische Erfahrung im Server & Storage Umfeld. Der eine Kandidat ist quasi branchenfremd, und ca. 40, über den zweiten weiß ich nichts. 

Wie auch immer, ich komme mir ziemlich verarscht vor!


----------



## a-rs (11. April 2014)

Der künftige Chef hatte wahrscheinlich Angst du könntest besser sein als er ...


----------



## wissefux (11. April 2014)

bitter ... mit 31 doch eigentlich im besten alter : schon Berufserfahrung und meist günstiger im unterhalt als die älteren kollegen ...

wer weiß schon, was wirklich den ausschlag gegeben hat. kopf hoch, lebbe geht wieder ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. April 2014)

Na mit 31 ist man doch noch ziemlich am Anfang des Berufslebens.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. April 2014)

moin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (12. April 2014)

tach auch


----------



## a-rs (12. April 2014)

Morsche. Den Fat-Bikern viel Spaß im Taunus.


----------



## ratte (12. April 2014)

a-rs schrieb:


> Morsche. Den Fat-Bikern viel Spaß im Taunus.


Hey, keine Beleidigungen.  
Wir arbeiten ja schon am Winterspeck, ach nee, sind ja inzwischen Frühlingsröllchen. 

Aber irgendwie kann ich mich mit diesen Ballonreifen noch nicht anfreunden.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. April 2014)

Leckel: Flühlingslöllchen mit schalfe Kungfu-Sosse


----------



## Frank (12. April 2014)

Wünsche einen schönen Abend und Grüsse aus dem Industriepaaaaark.


----------



## wissefux (13. April 2014)

moin und grüsse zurück in den fph


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. April 2014)

Tach auch und Grüsse an die arbeitende Bevölkerung


----------



## ratte (13. April 2014)

Ein wenig Zusatzaktion bei einer gemütlichen Taunusrunde:
Oder wozu Trinkblasen nicht alles gut sein können... 
Gab heute min. zwei kleine Waldbrände zwischen Windeck und Teufelsquartier. Den einen haben Hopi und EagleEye ein wenig eingedämmt. Den zweiten ein paar hundert Meter weiter hatten wir erst gar nicht gesehen, der war von anderen MTBlern aber ebenfalls bereits gemeldet, die Feuerwehr sprach sogar noch von einem dritten.
Aber was ein ganz komisches Gefühl war, war die Warteschleife bei der Feuerwehr. 

Und die nicht allzu überraschende Erkenntnis, dass man mit dem MTB deutlich agiler im Taunus ist als Polizei oder Feuerwehr ("Da konnten wir nicht lang, da sind wir aufgesetzt.".


----------



## cre8ter (13. April 2014)

Hallo alle zusammen,

ich hoffe, dass ich in diesem Unterforum richtig bin? Meine Anfrage ist vielleicht etwas ungewöhnlich, aber eine andere Lösung weiß ich nicht. Ich besitze zwei Federgabeln (Rockshox Revelation & Pilot SL).
Beide Gabeln brauchen dringend einen Service. Alle Wartungssets habe ich schon gekauft, da ich mich dem Thema gerne selbst annehmen möchte. Ich kenne mich mit Bikereparaturen gut aus, habe aber bisher um die Federgabeln einen riesen Bogen gemacht. Vielleicht findet sich auf diesem Weg jemand der mir dabei professionelle Hilfe geben kann. Ich biete eine grosse Garage und nahezu jedes Spezialwerkzeug, ebenso wie einen Bikeständer. Gerne möchte ich meinem Helfer finanziell und einer Flasche Bier entgegen kommen. ich freue mich auf nette hilfsbereite Kontakte. 
Sehr gerne könnt ihr mich hier im Forum oder via Handy erreichen. 0177 8428000.

Viele Grüße.

Markus


----------



## migges (13. April 2014)

Schreib das mal im Tech Talk,bei Federgabeln rein.
da sind die ganzen Profis,die Helfen dir sicher gern.
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/f/federung-co.23/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (14. April 2014)

moin.

der kollege mit seinem federgabel anliegen ist hier schon nicht verkehrt.
hier gibt's einige versierte schrauber , ich gehör allerderings nicht dazu


----------



## EA-Tec (14. April 2014)

Moin.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. April 2014)

Tach auch 

Ausgepennt, usw. - Ihr wisst schon 

Noch ein bisschen früh, aber ich glaube ich mache mich gleich mal mit dem 2-Rad auf Richtung EB.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. April 2014)

Gut 2-rädrig nach EB gelangt.

Es gab ein paar Tropfen von oben, aber Pullover und Cappi waren völlig ausreichend.


----------



## Frank (14. April 2014)

Eigentlich war doch kein Regen angesagt oder?? Hier im FPH machts teils richtig runter. Gut das ich die ACU Hose an hab, da fällt ein wenig Dreck nicht auf.


----------



## Frank (14. April 2014)

1300 kommen die neuen Bremsen jubel.


----------



## mzaskar (14. April 2014)

Was gibt es denn schönes?


----------



## Frank (14. April 2014)

Will seit 10 Jahren eine 4-Kolben haben, hab nun eine gebrauchte Saint 810 mit Zee Hebeln. Radel ist schon vorbereitet mit neuen Adaptern und wenn es nun irgendein Idiot klauen wollte, würde er schön Spass haben hehe.


----------



## mzaskar (14. April 2014)

Saint packt ordentlich zu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frank (14. April 2014)

Die olle Deore 555 mit 203er Scheiben war ganz ok aber ich bin dieses Geschleife und Gefluche mit IS-Bremsen leid, will endlich Postmount und gut ist.
Werd sehen das ich die Dinger noch für 40€ los werde und fertig.


----------



## EA-Tec (14. April 2014)

Frank schrieb:


> Eigentlich war doch kein Regen angesagt oder??



Laut Wetterbericht gestern hätten es heute bis zu 20 Grad werden sollen, inkl. Sonnenschein. 

In Dreieich hat's vor einer Stunde sogar leicht gestürmt.


----------



## wissefux (14. April 2014)

dem fph scheint aktuell schön die sonne. obs in ner guten stunde auch noch so ist ... frisch bleibt es aber auf jeden fall ...


----------



## Frank (14. April 2014)

Straffer Wind aus dem Norden. Gut das ich mehr nach Westen muss. Neue Bremsen montiert und die Saint ist sogar leichter als die 555. Ich lach mich schlapp.
Sodele umziehen und dann gehts heim. Leider erst Donnerstag oder Freitag wieder Zeit die Dinger zu geniessen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. April 2014)

Ich werde auch bald meinen Wohnsitz in EB verlassen und mich auf den 2-rädrigen Heimweg begeben.


----------



## wissefux (14. April 2014)

extrem straffer wind. musste mich echt anstrengen, schneller als zu fuss zu sein ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ratte (14. April 2014)

Wetter war doch genau wie angekündigt, Schauern und stürmisch und Sonne. Aprilwetter eben. 
Die Dusche auf der Heimreise hat mir der persönliche Chauffeurservice dann erspart.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. April 2014)

Ich bin bei sonnigem Wetter sehr schön 2-rädrig nach Hause gelangt 

Gegenwind erhöht doch den Trainings-Effekt


----------



## ratte (14. April 2014)

wahltho schrieb:


> Gegenwind erhöht doch den Trainings-Effekt


War auch erst mein Argument, da ich im IPH nicht das Wetter abschätzen konnte, mein Ausblick war fast windstill. Hopi meinte aber, es sei zu pustig, da durfte er dann chauffieren.


----------



## wissefux (15. April 2014)

moin


----------



## Frank (15. April 2014)

Moin.


----------



## wissefux (15. April 2014)

ratte schrieb:


> Hopi meinte aber, es sei zu pustig ...


 
da hatte er verdammt recht. ich hab erst gemerkt, dass ich noch am radeln bin, als ich die überholt habe, die ihre räder geschoben haben 
war aber zum glück nur im feld so krass, ab liederbach war es wesentlich ruhiger ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. April 2014)

moin moin 

Zu pustig gibt es in dem Falle nicht, es gibt nur Memmen und zu schwache Beine 

*Frühsport !!!*


----------



## wissefux (15. April 2014)

... noch waren meine beine stärker als der mini sturm 

vom tempo gefühlt war es wie die feldbergschneise in der schlüsselsektion bergauf, nur brauchte man aufgrund des ebenen untergrundes null fahrtechnik, vom gegenlenken bei seitenböhen mal abgesehen


----------



## Frank (15. April 2014)

Mein 2jähriger Honk stand im Garten und fand es total lustig das die Frisur nicht mehr hielt.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. April 2014)

Nach dem Frühsport sehr schön 2-rädrig nach EB gelangt.

Heute waren allerdings wieder eine Blousonjacke und dünne Handschuhe vonnöten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (16. April 2014)

moin. kalt, saukalt ...
die kurze hose pack ich trotzdem ein ...


----------



## EA-Tec (16. April 2014)

Moin.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. April 2014)

Moin mojn


----------



## Frank (16. April 2014)

Ahoi.
Ja etwas Frisch heute früh. Morgen wieder mitm Radel.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. April 2014)

Gerade sehr schön bei sonnigem Wetter 2-rädrig nach EB gelangt


----------



## wissefux (17. April 2014)

wissefux schrieb:


> moin. kalt, saukalt ...
> die kurze hose pack ich trotzdem ein ...


 
dito

herrlicher blick auf Frankfurt im morgenrot der aufgehenden sonne


----------



## Frank (17. April 2014)

jup war kühl aber nett vorhin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. April 2014)

Moin 

Sonnig und schon recht mild war es gerade


----------



## Frank (17. April 2014)

Wenn du los gurkst, mach ich schon fast Mittagspause.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. April 2014)

Heute war ich sogar noch etwas früh dran


----------



## Frank (17. April 2014)

Soso  Dafür hau ich 1430 wieder ab.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. April 2014)

Ich bleib' noch etwas länger, das ist aber völlig ok, weil ich heute morgen schon Einiges erledigt habe.


----------



## wissefux (17. April 2014)

Frank schrieb:


> Soso  Dafür hau ich 1430 wieder ab.


 
dito


----------



## a-rs (17. April 2014)

Heute bis 17:00. Und dann 1 Woche Urlaub ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. April 2014)

17:00 Uhr wird es dann wohl heute doch nicht, da alle restlichen Besprechungen mittlerweile abgesagt wurden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. April 2014)

So langsam könnte ich mir auch mal eine PS4 bestellen.


----------



## wissefux (17. April 2014)

hab mir grade ein paar winterfelgen gegönnt. jetzt heisst es warten bis oktober/november bis zum einsatz ...


----------



## wissefux (17. April 2014)

wahltho schrieb:


> So langsam könnte ich mir auch mal eine PS4 bestellen.



wie, nicht beim ersten ansturm zugeschlagen ?
ich komm bestimmt noch ne weile mit der ps3 aus, warte erst mal aufs iphone 6 ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. April 2014)

War als die PS4 rauskam zu spät, hatte nicht einem solchen Ansturm gerechnet. Danach hatte ich es aus dem Auge verloren.

iPhone 6 wird dann natürlich auch wieder ein Must have 

Jetzt wird aber demnächst erstmal noch die fürstliche Datscha neu getüncht.


----------



## EA-Tec (17. April 2014)

Heute die hintere Felge auf dem vorletzten Trail vom Altkönig zur Hohe Mark geschrottet, kurz vor dieser kleinen Hütte an der Abzweigung Richtung Klinikum - aber die Trails bis dahin waren es wert 

War zwar etwas kühl im Wald, aber wie immer traumhaft. Vor allem sehr viele neue super Trails entdeckt!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. April 2014)

Das ist die Emminghaushütte.


----------



## wissefux (18. April 2014)

moin. frei-tag


----------



## Frank (18. April 2014)

Moin aus dem FPH. Frohe Bunnytage.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. April 2014)

Morgäääähnnnn 

Viele Grüße an die werktätige Bevölkerung, die unermüdlich zur Steigerung des BSPs beiträgt


----------



## Frank (18. April 2014)

Feiertag gibbet zumindest extra Geld, morgen wieder nur Überstunden. Naja noch 73 und der Rest von heute, dann bin ich wech.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. April 2014)

Wohin?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. April 2014)

Krass 

http://www.bild.de/video/clip/hai/surf-legende-trifft-auf-weissen-hai-zoomin-35502574.bild.html


----------



## Frank (18. April 2014)

Weit wech und für länger.


----------



## EA-Tec (19. April 2014)

Moin.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. April 2014)

moin, moin 



Frank schrieb:


> Weit wech und für länger.



Aha!?


----------



## wissefux (19. April 2014)

Frank schrieb:


> Naja noch 73 und der Rest von heute, dann bin ich wech.



klingt nach ner perspektive 

moin


----------



## Frank (19. April 2014)

Moin aus dem FPH.
Ja Perspektive triffts ganz gut. Wenn alles klappt, wovon ich nun einfach mal ausgehe, bin ich ab Sommer für einige Jahre von der Firma aus in TX.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. April 2014)

Du hast hier doch gerade erst ein Haus gebaut/gekauft?


----------



## Frank (19. April 2014)

Gekauft und vor 13 Monaten eingezogen. So ist das halt im Leben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. April 2014)

Aber wer geht freiwillig nach Texas? 

USA ist ja schon schlimm genug, aber wenn dann wenigstens Ost- oder Westküste und nicht in den dummen mittleren Westen, wovon ja nun Texas die absolute Steigerung ist.


----------



## a-rs (19. April 2014)

Hey, Texas finde ich gut. Ist IMHO amerikanischer als Californien oder Florida.


----------



## wissefux (19. April 2014)

haus kann man ja behalten und vermieten. klingt ja so, als käme er wieder zurück. verkaufen geht ja auch immer noch ...
frank ist doch ami-fan und fühlt sich in texas bestimmt wohl ... ausserdem sind da nicht auch die reimanns ausgewandert ?


----------



## a-rs (19. April 2014)

Die Reimanns sind so etwa 3 Stunden nördlich von Dallas. 
Ich kenne bis jetzt nur Dallas bis Golf von Mexiko.  Freue mich schon den nächsten Trip nach Tx, auch wenn der noch nicht genau geplant ist.


----------



## wissefux (20. April 2014)

moin. ist ja für schlamerika alles keine entfernung 

dem stuntzi wars wohl zu klein und zu flach, jetzt fährt er mal eben die anden runter bis feuerland ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. April 2014)

Moin, Moin 



wissefux schrieb:


> haus kann man ja behalten und vermieten. klingt ja so, als käme er wieder zurück. verkaufen geht ja auch immer noch ...



Natürlich kann man das alles machen, aber warum nur? 

Gerade Texas ist so was von intellektueller Einöde, ..

... da kommen schliesslich diese Bushs her 

Ich plane jedenfalls nicht, die USA werde ich in diesem Leben jedenfalls noch mal betreten.

In Good Old Europe ist es einfach am Schönsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (20. April 2014)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich plane jedenfalls nicht, die USA werde ich in diesem Leben jedenfalls noch mal betreten.
> 
> In Good Old Europe ist es einfach am Schönsten



dem stimme ich persönlich zu. das weltpolizeigehabe der amis hat mich schon immer gestört. schon früher haben sie wohl gehofft, dass ich im fragebogen vor der landung "ja, ich bin nazi" ankreuze ... hab die falle aber gleich erkannt 
und seit september 11 spinnen die ja total ... wenngleich man das eher auf die regierungen schieben muss. die menschen an sich sind schon ok, wenn auch in ihrem denken oft nur innerhalb ihrere landesgrenzen unterwegs ...

obwohl ich gerne auch mal der westküste einen besuch abstatten würde, alleine der landschaft in den grossen nationalparks wegen ...

europa hat aber für mein leben auch noch genug zu bieten ... und es gibt ja auch noch interessantes auf der südhalbkugel ...


----------



## Flase (20. April 2014)

Hei, juchei! Kommt herbei! Suchen wir das Osterei!
Immerfort, hier und dort und an jedem Ort!
Ist es noch so gut versteckt, endlich wird es doch entdeckt.
Hier ein Ei! Dort ein Ei! Bald sinds zwei und drei.
_
(Hoffmann von Fallersleben)_
_
Ich wünsche euch Frohe Ostern _


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. April 2014)

wissefux schrieb:


> ... und es gibt ja auch noch interessantes auf der südhalbkugel ...



Du meinst doch hoffentlich nicht diese ehemalige britische Strafkolonie auf der anderen Seite der Erdhalbkugel, die derzeit neben den Kaninchen noch eine weitere Plage in Form berufsorientierungsloser deutscher G8-er erlebt?


----------



## wissefux (20. April 2014)

auch. aber eher noch südlicher mit 2 hauptinseln oder die ganz grosse insel namens afrika ... ok, nicht 100 % südhalbkugel aber bestimmt mal ne reise wert ... solange es die beindruckende tierwelt dort noch gibt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. April 2014)

wissefux schrieb:


> auch. aber eher noch südlicher mit 2 hauptinseln



Da würde ich aber abwarten, bis in D endlich wieder flächendeckend das gute alte G9-Abi eingeführt ist und die Kids nicht mehr ein Jahr zum Zeitverplempern im Ausland haben.


----------



## wissefux (21. April 2014)

moin.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. April 2014)

moin moin


----------



## a-rs (21. April 2014)

Morsche


----------



## wissefux (22. April 2014)

moin. endlich wieder in den fph radeln ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. April 2014)

moin, moin.

 Möge die werktätige Bevölkerung endlich wieder das BSP steigern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a-rs (22. April 2014)

Moin. Mögen die Schüler/innen die Ferien genießen. Ich musd zum Glück auch erst nächste Woche das BSP weiter steigern.


----------



## wissefux (22. April 2014)

bei der menge abwesenheitsnotizen, die ich aktuell bekomme, muß man sich nicht wundern, wenn das bsp den bach runter geht ...

wie soll man als werktätiger noch das bsp steigern, wenn man nun doch ne woche auf antworten warten muß ?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. April 2014)

Fux, gib alles, D zählt auf Dich


----------



## Frank (22. April 2014)

Fux, bist ned allein. Bin auch da. Heute allerdings wegen Kindertaxi mit Audooo


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. April 2014)

Sehr schön 2-rädrig nach EB gelangt 

Kurzes Oberhemd hat gereicht.



wissefux schrieb:


> wie soll man als werktätiger noch das bsp steigern, wenn man nun doch ne woche auf antworten warten muß ?



Moment mal - Wer meinte noch mal letztens dass man gerade an solchen Tagen besonders effektiv arbeiten kann? Ich muss gleich den Post noch mal raussuchen 

... vllt. war auch eher der ruhige, ungestörte Büroschlaf gemeint


----------



## wissefux (22. April 2014)

ich konnte sogar tatsächlich schon einigen leuten weiterhelfen. bsp steigt also wieder 

frank, bei fragen zu eurer energieabrechnung immer mich anrufen. aktuell seid ihr brav und überfahrt eure Leistungsgrenzen nicht


----------



## EA-Tec (22. April 2014)

Moin. 

Diesmal eine ganz besonders kurze Woche, da ich ab Freitag erstmal zehn Tage Urlaub habe. 

An so ne 3-Tage Woche könnte man sich gewöhnen.


----------



## wissefux (22. April 2014)

wahltho schrieb:


> Moment mal - Wer meinte noch mal letztens dass man gerade an solchen Tagen besonders effektiv arbeiten kann? Ich muss gleich den Post noch mal raussuchen
> 
> ... vllt. war auch eher der ruhige, ungestörte Büroschlaf gemeint


 
moment mal : bsp-effektiv arbeite ich, wenn ich anderen helfen kann. dazu müssen aber auch andere da sein 

es gibt aber auch reichlich arbeit, die nicht unmittelbar bsp-effektiv ist und dennoch anfällt. hier ist es oft von vorteil, wenn man etwas mehr ruhe hat und sich besser konzentrieren kann.

jetzt als urlaubsvertreter hab ich auch bsp effektive arbeit, die ohne menschlichen "gegenspieler" auskommt ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. April 2014)

Ist schon gut Fux, schlaf ruhig weiter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frank (22. April 2014)

Hab mit dem Energieverbrauch hier nix zu tun, bekomme alle paar Wochen mal Zahlen wegen Stickstoff, Dampf etc zu sehen aber mehr nicht. Das machen die Herren zwei Stockwerke über mir mit euch aus


----------



## wissefux (22. April 2014)

... und mit einem von denen hatte ich heute schon kontakt 

so, weiterpennen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. April 2014)

**** Bäuerchen !!! ****

Stangenspargel, mit Kartoffeln, gekochtem Schinken und Sauce Hollandaise


----------



## wissefux (22. April 2014)

**** Bäuerchen !!! ****

kuchen vom chef


----------



## Frank (22. April 2014)

Exfil. Genug vom Zirkus.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. April 2014)

Ich glaube ich gönne mir gleich auch noch ein leckeres Stück Kuchen. Schliesslich passt mir zur Zeit keine Hose mehr so richtig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (22. April 2014)

Kuchen? wo???


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. April 2014)

In der Cafeteria des fürstlichen Hochsitzes in EB.


----------



## wissefux (23. April 2014)

tachchen ...


----------



## Frank (23. April 2014)

Guden. Verpennt aber immerhin dann keine Beleuchtung mehr gebraucht


----------



## Frank (23. April 2014)

Ach bevor ich was im TechTalk suche oder unnötigerweise neu poste, ihr kennt euch doch auch aus.
An meiner Gurke hab ich 3x9 Deore Schalthebel die keine Lust mehr haben, speziell der 3fach.
Nun überleg ich was ich machen kann, neue XT Rapidfire gibts ja anscheinend nur noch in 10fach.
Was brauch ich für 3x10??
10fach Kette? Geht das auf meinen RaceFace Kettenblättern?
10fach Kassette? Geht die auf meine 9fach Nabe?

Bin zu oldschool glaub ich. All dieser neue Firlefanz mit 29, 27.5, Tapered und hastenichgesehn... macht mich total wuschig.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. April 2014)

moin, moin 

Alles nur Schimären der Bike-Branche, damit die Leute sich wieder neues Zeugs kaufen.

Kann Dir bei Kettenschaltungen leider nicht weiterhelfen, da ich seit 13 Jahren nur Rohloff habe.

Sehr schön 2-rädrig nach EB gelangt.


----------



## mzaskar (23. April 2014)

Was genau willst du machen? Nur den 3 fach hebel ersetzen? Den solltest noch gebeb. Wenn nicht um Shop dann in meiner Restkiste. Aber wiegesagt, was genau willst du machen? Generell 10 fach auf 9x geht nicht und umgekwhrt auch nicht. Kette schmäler ritzel schmäler. Der 3 x Hebel sollte aber passen.


----------



## mzaskar (23. April 2014)

Ist ein XT M770 links. Der ist für Neunfach gruppen für links also vorne

Eine 10fach Kassette sollte auf die Nabe passen. Jedoch passt die 10fach Kette nicht auf 9 fach Kettenblätter.


----------



## Frank (23. April 2014)

Hi, primär würde ich gerne die Schalthebel tauschen - aktuell also auf 3x9.

Mir gings im nächsten Schritt darum was wie kompatibel ist. Also brauch ich für Umstieg auf 10fach:
10fach Schalthebel, 10fach Kette, 10fach Kassette und 10fach Kettenblätter. Hallelujah!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. April 2014)

luja sog i

Schöner Spruch: Wer in den Zug kotzt ist nicht zwangsläufig bahnbrechend


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (23. April 2014)

Frank schrieb:


> Hi, primär würde ich gerne die Schalthebel tauschen - aktuell also auf 3x9.
> 
> Mir gings im nächsten Schritt darum was wie kompatibel ist. Also brauch ich für Umstieg auf 10fach:
> 10fach Schalthebel, 10fach Kette, 10fach Kassette und 10fach Kettenblätter. Hallelujah!


 
stimmt  Alles neu macht der Mai 
oder einfach neue Schalthebel kaufen und 3x9 lassen. http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/ch/de/shimano-xt-m770-9-speed-trigger-shifter/rp-prod20701


----------



## Frank (23. April 2014)

Ja schick, 9fach. Aber 3fach find ich nicht ???


----------



## mzaskar (23. April 2014)

Frank schrieb:


> Ja schick, 9fach. Aber 3fach find ich nicht ???


links (3-fach) kannst du auch den von 10-fach Gruppen nehmen


----------



## mzaskar (23. April 2014)

Der Umstieg auf 10x ist recht aufwändig. Ich würde dann auf 2x10 gehen da du ja nicht ganz grossen Berge vor der Brust hast. Aber warum nicht gleich auf 1x11? kommt gerade neu von SH in XTR oder eben SRAM  Da braucht es aber auch noch die passende Nabe dazu. Verschiedene Hersteller bieten Umrüstsätze an.
Aber wenn du nach USA gehst musst du eh umsteigen auf 29" sonst sieht es dort dunkel aus mit Ersatzteilen, Schläuchen, Reifen für 26"


----------



## Frank (23. April 2014)

29"? Niemals! 
2x10 oder 1x11 hab ich natürlich zur Kenntnis genommen. Ich bleib aber gerne bei 3fach vorne. Nächste Woche im Shop mal schwätzen, muss an der VR Bremse noch was machen lassen (kürzen) und dann frag ich mal nach.

In den USA hab ich erst recht keine Berge vor der Nase, dazu muss man einige Stunden im Auto verbringen, da seh ich 1x11 absolut ein aber ist auch eine Frage vom Budget. Wenn ich Geld hätte würde ich mir dort erstmal nen Ellsworth zulegen aber nun hab ich das alte Enduro endlich fast so wie ich es immer wollte


----------



## wissefux (24. April 2014)

moin


----------



## Frank (24. April 2014)

Yo.


----------



## EA-Tec (24. April 2014)

Moin.

Schlaflos im bayrischen Wald. Muss erst um 13 Uhr zum Termin, kann aber nicht mehr einschlafen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. April 2014)

Moin, Moin 

_*Frühsport!!!*_


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frank (24. April 2014)

Geschlagene 7! (in Worten SIEBEN) Minuten am Bahnübergang gewartet grrrrr


----------



## EA-Tec (24. April 2014)

So einen Uebergang haben wir in Dreieich auch. Mein Rekord sind 15 Minuten weil die Schnarchnasen nicht los kamen und die Schranke 2 Mal nach unten ging. 

Seitdem umfahre ich den Mist! Lieber fahre ich einen Umweg als sinnlos vor dem Uebergang zu stehen.


----------



## Frank (24. April 2014)

Das war heute die Rache weil gestern 2x auf  Egal welchen Weg ich fahre, entweder S1 oder S2 halten mich immer auf.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. April 2014)

Sehr schön 2-rädrig nach EB gelangt


----------



## Frank (24. April 2014)

Wenn alles nach Plan geht noch 50 und der Rest vom heute im Zirkus Mowiolus.


----------



## wissefux (25. April 2014)

moin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frank (25. April 2014)

Moin, total platt von gestern abend noch, das hat man davon wenn man immer nur kurze Strecken in der Ebene fährt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. April 2014)

wahltho schrieb:


> Moin, Moin
> 
> _*Frühsport!!!*_



 Dito


----------



## Frank (26. April 2014)

Grüsse aus dem FPH. Erstmal der letzte Samstag.

Gute, gebrauchte 3x9 XT Shifter im Bikemarkt geschnappt


----------



## wissefux (26. April 2014)

moin. hast es ja bald geschafft im fph. unser einer muss noch jahrzehnte da hin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. April 2014)

moin 

Erstmal Rasenmähen, bevor der Regen kommt.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. April 2014)

wahltho schrieb:


> Erstmal Rasenmähen, bevor der Regen kommt.



 Done - Perfektes Timing


----------



## Frank (26. April 2014)

Bin ja nicht für immer weg 

Erstmal DH WC in Cairns geguggt, nun noch nen Kaffee.


----------



## ratte (26. April 2014)

Mahlzeit.
Erstmal WC geguckt und dann das ganze auf 'ner ents. pannten Runde umgesetzt. 
Und nun geht es zu den üblichen samstäglichen Dingen: Einkaufen, putzen ....


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. April 2014)

N'Abend.

Heute die Anzahl der Mezze vor der fürstlichen Datscha zumindest mal auf die Anzahl der Führerscheininhaber reduziert und die E-Klasse nach K'stein zurückgebracht.


----------



## wissefux (27. April 2014)

moin. feucht ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. April 2014)

moin. moin.

nass ...


----------



## ratte (27. April 2014)

Moin. Moin. Moin.
Trocken...
Dem Boden hat's definitiv mal nicht geschadet, auch wenn sich die Motivation hinsichtlich einer Schlammpackung echt in Grenzen hält.


----------



## mzaskar (27. April 2014)

ratte schrieb:


> Mahlzeit.
> Erstmal WC geguckt ........



Ich weiss ja nich 

Lecker wars







Und so sah es vorher aus


----------



## Frank (27. April 2014)

N'Abend. 
War gestern noch in Kronberg bei Hibike und hab mir neue Scheibchen (IceTech) und neue Beläge geholt weil die Dinger an der Saint total hinüber waren.
Nun hab ich die Scheibchen montiert und wollte die Beläge wechseln aber leider find ich keinen passenden Imbus um das an den Hebeln mal etwas zu entspannen grrrr 
Die neuen Beläge sind so dick das die Scheiblette ned mehr zwischen passt lol ... naja morgen hab ich eh Termin bei 4Riders dann sollen die mal fluchen


----------



## EA-Tec (27. April 2014)

Frank schrieb:


> naja morgen hab ich eh Termin bei 4Riders dann sollen die mal fluchen



Glueckspilz. Mein Stumpi ist erst am 7. Mai dran, unter anderem komplettes Bremsenupgrade auf Saint, anderer Vorbau und Reverb Stuetze. 

Gehe immer wieder gern hin, top Beratung, Service und wettbewerbsfaehige Preise.


----------



## wissefux (28. April 2014)

moin


----------



## Frank (28. April 2014)

Moin. Rad im Kofferraum


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. April 2014)

Moin, moin 

Heute mal wieder leider ein leichter Anfall seniler Bettflucht 

... daher ist der Frühsport schon erledigt 

Man(n) repariert/wartet seine 2-Räder doch selbst


----------



## Frank (28. April 2014)

Das Meiste mach ich ja selbst. Aber die sollen auch mal was zu tun haben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EA-Tec (28. April 2014)

Moin, 

3 Tage Woche, so langsam gewoehne ich mich daran 



wahltho schrieb:


> Man(n) repariert/wartet seine 2-Räder doch selbst



Waere ich mit den 4Riders nicht so zufrieden, wuerde ich darueber nachdenken. Da die alles immer schnell und zuverlaessig erledigen, denke ich jedoch gar nicht erst darueber nach, selber Werkzeug in die Hand zu nehmen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. April 2014)

Ich repariere meine 2-Räder seit 25 Jahren nur selbst und gebe sie grundsätzlich nicht in die Hände Dritter. Eigentlich habe ich sie auch alle selbst aufgebaut.

Es gibt nur genau einen 2-Rad-Mechaniker, dem ich vertraue und der erst echter Zweiradmechanikermeister. Der speicht mir meistens die Laufräder ein, weil ich diese Arbeit nicht mag.


----------



## mzaskar (28. April 2014)

Selbst ist der Biker


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. April 2014)

Ab kommende Woche Dienstag wird die fürstliche Datscha von aussen neu getüncht


----------



## EA-Tec (28. April 2014)

Mir fehlt in erster Linie die Lust und Zeit, ebenso jedoch auch das Wissen, irgendwas selbst zu machen. 

Ich werde fuer mein IT KnowHow bezahlt, die 4Riders fuer ihr Rad KnowHow 

Evtl. finde ich ja Gefallen am Schrauben, wenn ich beruflich mal nicht so extrem eingespannt bin.


----------



## wissefux (28. April 2014)

hab vorgestern selbst nen schlauch geflickt und gewechselt. zum glück wars das vorderrad ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. April 2014)

Und das hat geklappt? 

Und wieso erst geflickt und dann doch gewechselt


----------



## wissefux (28. April 2014)

bin mir noch nicht sicher ...


----------



## wissefux (28. April 2014)

rad war einfach platt im schuppen ...


----------



## wissefux (28. April 2014)

... also fachmännisch ausgebaut ...


----------



## wissefux (28. April 2014)

... mantel untersucht ...


----------



## wissefux (28. April 2014)

... nix gefunden ...


----------



## wissefux (28. April 2014)

... schlauch aufgepumpt und ins wasser des langsam fliessenden baches gelegt ...


----------



## wissefux (28. April 2014)

... wieder nix ... nicht eine luftblase ...


----------



## wissefux (28. April 2014)

... also plan b ausgebuddelt ...


----------



## wissefux (28. April 2014)

... alter schlauch mit klar definierbaren loch (zu sehen auch ohne wasser-trick) geholt ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. April 2014)

Es steht doch aktuell gar keine K-Frage an, oder?


----------



## wissefux (28. April 2014)

... loch fachmännisch mit park toll aufkleber geflickt ...


----------



## wissefux (28. April 2014)

wahltho schrieb:


> Es steht doch aktuell gar keine K-Frage an, oder?


 
echt  mist


----------



## wissefux (28. April 2014)

... alles wieder zusammengebaut und aufgepumpt ...


----------



## Frank (28. April 2014)

6' bis Feierabend.


----------



## wissefux (28. April 2014)

... bis heute weder der vermeintliche defekte schlauch erneut platt noch der nun eingesetzte geflickte schlauch ...


----------



## wissefux (28. April 2014)

frage an die schrauber : was habe ich falsch gemacht   warum war mein bike platt ohne auffindbares loch im schlauch


----------



## wissefux (28. April 2014)

wahltho schrieb:


> Es steht doch aktuell gar keine K-Frage an, oder?


 
ich muss dringend postings dir gegenüber aufholen. du hast fast 8.000 postings vorsprung und bist hier als forumsgröße geführt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. April 2014)

Das ist hier gerade alles etwas unübersichtlich geworden, muss ich nachher mal in Ruhe nachlesen 

Erstmal heisst es jetzt nämlich:

*Mahlzeit !!!*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (28. April 2014)

wahltho schrieb:


> Es steht doch aktuell gar keine K-Frage an, oder?


 
nach der k-frage ist vor der k-frage. steht also quasi immer an


----------



## a-rs (28. April 2014)

Mantel ok? Ventil defekt?


----------



## wissefux (28. April 2014)

a-rs schrieb:


> Mantel ok? Ventil defekt?


 
als anerkannter reparaturspezialist behaupte ich mal : alles ok an mantel und ventil.

nur luft war irgendwie aus dem schlauch raus. hat sich wohl verflüchtigt ...

ursache unklar, die Sache ist aber noch unter beobachtung ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. April 2014)

Bei mir ist auch manchmal die Luft raus 

Evtl. hat Dich einfach jemand sabotiert und die Luft rausgelassen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. April 2014)

wissefux schrieb:


> nach der k-frage ist vor der k-frage. steht also quasi immer an



Solange Du nicht anfängst in einzelnen Buchstaben zu posten


----------



## a-rs (28. April 2014)

Schlauch in die volle Badewanne und Augen auf ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. April 2014)

Was für eine Wasserverschwendung.

Wenn schon dann mit dem Schlauch in die volle Badewanne und Augen auf und nicht pupsen ...


----------



## Frank (28. April 2014)

Macht ihr da mal rum mit Druck ... mein Bock ist bis morgen in guten Händen und ich hoffe das sie auch das machen was ich will.


----------



## wissefux (28. April 2014)

wahltho schrieb:


> Evtl. hat Dich einfach jemand sabotiert und die Luft rausgelassen



sabotage ausgeschlossen. da hütte nicht aufgebrochen wurde, hätte es nur meine  sein können ...


----------



## wissefux (28. April 2014)

wahltho schrieb:


> Solange Du nicht anfängst in einzelnen Buchstaben zu posten


ahh, so bist du zu deinen über 20000 postings gekommen


----------



## wissefux (28. April 2014)

a-rs schrieb:


> Schlauch in die volle Badewanne und Augen auf ...





wahltho schrieb:


> Was für eine Wasserverschwendung.
> 
> Wenn schon dann mit dem Schlauch in die volle Badewanne und Augen auf und nicht pupsen ...



hab ich ja erfolglos mit der naturbadewanne probiert. kein pups, ergo keine blasen 

aktueller stand : ordentlich druck auf allen schläuchen. der plattfuss bleibt vorerst weiterhin sehr merkwürdig ...


----------



## ratte (28. April 2014)

wahltho schrieb:


> Es steht doch aktuell gar keine K-Frage an, oder?


Das war gerade auch mein erster Gedanke... 

Und, hält der Schlauch die Luft noch?


----------



## wissefux (28. April 2014)

nächster check up morgen oder übermorgen oder überdrübermorgen ...
zwischen letzter ausfahrt und plattfuss lagen ja gut 2 wochen ...


----------



## wissefux (29. April 2014)

moin


----------



## Frank (29. April 2014)

Moooiiin


----------



## mzaskar (29. April 2014)

Manchmal ist halt die Luft raus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (29. April 2014)

ja ja, diese blöde l*i*ft immer ...


----------



## Frank (29. April 2014)

Gleich ab ins HQ und USA Vertrag unterzeichnen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. April 2014)

moin, moin 

Mein Beileid 

Ihr wisst schon: Ausgepennt, Frühsport, 2-rädrig nach EB


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. April 2014)

Auch gut und trocken zwischen 2 Regengüssen wieder 2-rädrig nach Hause gelangt


----------



## wissefux (29. April 2014)

gut gemacht, bayern. gn8


----------



## wissefux (30. April 2014)

moin


----------



## Frank (30. April 2014)

Moin. Gut gemacht Real  Auch wenn ich Ronaldo abgrundtief verachte ... war schon ok so


----------



## mzaskar (30. April 2014)

Pfft


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. April 2014)

moin moin 

Ahh war gestern Abend etwa wieder Uschi-Sport angesagt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (30. April 2014)




----------



## wissefux (30. April 2014)

warum heult jetzt ein schweizer 

selbst viele deutsche freuen sich


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. April 2014)

Ahh - die Bazis haben verkimmelt, na dann kann der Hoeneß ja jetzt wenigstens sofort einwandern


----------



## mzaskar (30. April 2014)

Ach ich finde es doof das sich alle freuen wenn Bayern in der CYl verliert. Das habe ich schon im Finale gegen ManU nicht verstanden. Letztendlich ist nun keine deutsche Mannschaft vertreten was ich sehr schade finde. Und ja ich freue mich auch wenn S04, BVB oder sonst wer aus de BuLi CL spielt und gewinnt.


----------



## wissefux (30. April 2014)

ist auch bis zu einem gewissen grad alles ok. nur grade die bayern explodieren ja förmlich vor arroganz. und dem wurde gestern schön einhalt geboten 

wäre ja gar nicht auszudenken, wenn die bayern als erste mannschaft überhaupt den cl titel hätten verteidigen können. so gibt es auch für die überbayern noch weitere ziele ...


----------



## mzaskar (30. April 2014)

Ok, aber trotzdem schade  jetzt heisst es Atletico die Daumen drücken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (30. April 2014)

so ne stadtmeisterschaft über die cl auszutragen hat was 

aber eigentlich bin ich irgendwie mehr "fan" des englischen fussballs ...


----------



## Frank (30. April 2014)

Nun gleich erstmal was speisen gehen. Noch 44 Tage in dem Zirkus juhuuuu


----------



## mzaskar (30. April 2014)

Neues Land, different Circus


----------



## Frank (30. April 2014)

Ich weiß.


----------



## EA-Tec (30. April 2014)

Zurueck aus Muenchen. Der Taunus ist wunderschoen, aber das bayrische Voralpenland ist eine Wucht.


----------



## mzaskar (30. April 2014)

Spargel ist eine Wucht 







Plus Wein aus dem Elsass


----------



## mzaskar (30. April 2014)

EA-Tec schrieb:


> Zurueck aus Muenchen. Der Taunus ist wunderschoen, aber das bayrische Voralpenland ist eine Wucht.



Kannst ja mal bei Bionicon vorbei schauen


----------



## wissefux (30. April 2014)

dein spargel ersäuft ja gradezu in der sosse


----------



## wissefux (1. Mai 2014)

moin


----------



## Crazy-Racer (1. Mai 2014)

Moin!



mzaskar schrieb:


> ... Elsass



Da waren wir auch am WE 





Und ganz allgemein, bald bin ich weg:




Ob wir vorher nochmal eine Tour (z.B. Kreuznach) auf die Reihe bekommen?
Countdown: 14 Tage


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (1. Mai 2014)

Wie du bist weg 

Und 

Sosse kann man nie genug habem


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. Mai 2014)

moin, moin 

@crazy: Wohin geht's denn und wie lange?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. Mai 2014)

Amerika so wunderbar 

http://www.n-tv.de/panorama/Vater-von-getoetetem-Gastschueler-ist-entsetzt-article12751681.html

Mzaskar ist ein Spargelmörder! 

... aber dafür macht er bestimmt heute eine harte Ganztages-MTB-Tour


----------



## Crazy-Racer (1. Mai 2014)

Erkennt denn niemand den See?

Hier noch ein Hinweiß:





Wie lange: mindestens bis zum bestehen des Master


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. Mai 2014)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Erkennt denn niemand den See?



Nö.

Die fürstliche Datscha ist heute wieder umzingelt von der rollenden Pharmazie 

... möge der Himmel seine Schleusen öffnen und die sündigen RR-Schwuppen hinwegspülen


----------



## *kona rider* (1. Mai 2014)

wahltho schrieb:


> Nö.
> 
> Die fürstliche Datscha ist heute wieder umzingelt von der rollenden Pharmazie
> 
> ... möge der Himmel seine Schleusen öffnen und die sündigen RR-Schwuppen hinwegspülen



xD


----------



## Crazy-Racer (1. Mai 2014)

Ammersee


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. Mai 2014)

Das ist ja der Hammer 

Der Seb wechselt also nach M, korrekt?


----------



## wissefux (1. Mai 2014)

endlich berge vor der haustür ... was willste dann noch mit kreuznach 

viel erfolg beim auslandsaufenthalt !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (1. Mai 2014)

Es ist eher Landsberg, aber München ist auch nicht weit 
Berge ja, aber nicht ganz Haustür. Anreise per Bike wird schwierig, das ist im Taunus schon besser. Aber dafür sind es dann nur 11km Radweg bis zur Arbeitsstätte


----------



## Crazy-Racer (1. Mai 2014)

wissefux schrieb:


> ... was willste dann noch mit kreuznach
> 
> viel erfolg beim auslandsaufenthalt !



Na den Plauscherhaufen noch mal sehen, bevor ich weg bin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. Mai 2014)

Willst Du dem Hoeneß Gesellschaft leisten?


----------



## Crazy-Racer (1. Mai 2014)

Ich hab mit Fußball nix am Helm


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. Mai 2014)

Sehr sympathisch 

... Du bist ja nicht wirklich weg, sondern nur woanders 

Ob KH vorher noch mal klappt, weiss ich nicht. A. kommt am Montag aus Thailand zurück, dann werde ich mal mit ihr besprechen, was noch geht.

Am Samstag dem 10. Mai sind wir auch noch auf einem runden Geburtstag eingeladen 

Vllt. könnten der Iggi und Du auch einfach mal so in der fürstlichen Datscha vorbeischauen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. Mai 2014)

Hab' heute mal wieder meine persönliche K-Frage gelöst und die 21.000 Posts geknackt, damit halte ich stabil Platz 8 unter den Top-Spammern hier


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (1. Mai 2014)

fetten respekt !


----------



## mzaskar (1. Mai 2014)

Nicht bike aber Klettern


----------



## wissefux (2. Mai 2014)

moin.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. Mai 2014)

Morgäääähhhhnn


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. Mai 2014)

Ein amerikanischer Politiker, der über den Einfluss der Wirtschaft auf die Politik eines anderen Landes ablästert. 

http://www.n-tv.de/politik/McCain-findet-Merkel-peinlich-article12755326.html

Ich find McCain viel peinlicher


----------



## mzaskar (2. Mai 2014)

Bonjour


----------



## EA-Tec (2. Mai 2014)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ein amerikanischer Politiker, der über den Einfluss der Wirtschaft auf die Politik eines anderen Landes ablästert.



Hach ja, die lieben Amerikaner. Die haben den Knall noch nicht gehört.


----------



## wissefux (3. Mai 2014)

moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. Mai 2014)

moin moin


----------



## Frank (3. Mai 2014)

Moin auch. Daheim fest genagelt mit den Honks weil die Misses das Weekend in London ist. Ich brauch mehr Kaffee.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. Mai 2014)

Das bedeutet auf Anhieb einen Topplatz im Anglizismen-Bullshit-Bingo


----------



## EA-Tec (3. Mai 2014)

Moin, am Aprilwetter-Samstag. 



wahltho schrieb:


> Das bedeutet auf Anhieb einen Topplatz im Anglizismen-Bullshit-Bingo



Hahaha


----------



## wissefux (4. Mai 2014)

moin. frisch.


----------



## EA-Tec (4. Mai 2014)

Moin. Müde.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. Mai 2014)

Moin, Moin


----------



## mzaskar (4. Mai 2014)

Tach


----------



## mzaskar (4. Mai 2014)

Langsam wagt sich die Sonne nach draussen. Gleich mal ein runde im Schlammbad drehen


----------



## ratte (4. Mai 2014)

Mahlzeit. 
Wurde ja doch noch ganz nett da draußen.
Heute mal als kleine Abwchslung den MTB-Rundweg in Miltenberg erkundet. Nette ~29 km/920 hm (laut Homepage) mit spaßigen Abfahrten.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. Mai 2014)

Gestern Abend waren Iggi, Seb und Sebine auf einen netten Plausch in der fürstlichen Datscha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## karsten13 (5. Mai 2014)

am Sonntagnachmittag auf'm Gagernring Höhe Liederbach fast nen Fux überfahren


----------



## wissefux (5. Mai 2014)

moin. also doch  ... einer der 3 strassenrowdies kam mir doch irgendwie bekannt vor 
sorry, wenn ich euch ausgebremst und somit das blitzergruppenfoto vermasselt haben sollte 

wohin ging denn die reise ?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Mai 2014)

Tach auch


----------



## mzaskar (5. Mai 2014)

Guten Morgen die Plauscherrunde  
wie geht's, wie stehts?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Mai 2014)

Gehen tut's eigentlich noch immer, stehen jetzt gerade aber nicht 

Sehr schön 2-rädrig nach EB gelangt 

Etwas frisch, aber Pullover und dünne lange Handschuhe haben gereicht.


----------



## EA-Tec (5. Mai 2014)

Moin. Auf nach Düsseldorf!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Mai 2014)

Sehr schöne Stadt 

Tausendmal schöner als FFM


----------



## mzaskar (5. Mai 2014)

Nö


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Mai 2014)

Doch

Ich bin im Rheinland, in der Nähe von D'dorf aufgewachsen. Herrliche Stadt mit einem viel angenehmeren Publikum.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Mai 2014)

Heute soll der Regenmesser für die Netatmo kommen


----------



## wissefux (5. Mai 2014)

wahltho schrieb:


> Heute soll der Regenmesser für die Netatmo kommen


 
... den kannst du ja dann noch diese woche vermutlich ausgiebig testen ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Mai 2014)

Ich fürchte auch 

Das könnte das Tünchen der Datscha verzögern


----------



## EA-Tec (5. Mai 2014)

In Düsseldorf war ich lustigerweise noch nie, obwohl ich sonst in so gut wie jeder größeren deutschen Stadt war. 

Freue mich schon darauf da ich heute ausreichend Zeit für eine Stadttour habe.


----------



## Frank (5. Mai 2014)

Moin. Koppweh. Müde. Keine Luuuuuhust.


----------



## mzaskar (5. Mai 2014)

Bin mal gespannt auf das Netatmo Teilchen 
In der Schweiz ist es imMo nicht lieferbar erst in ca. 3 Wochen


----------



## karsten13 (5. Mai 2014)

wissefux schrieb:


> moin. also doch  ... einer der 3 strassenrowdies kam mir doch irgendwie bekannt vor
> sorry, wenn ich euch ausgebremst und somit das blitzergruppenfoto vermasselt haben sollte
> 
> wohin ging denn die reise ?



werde quasi zum Strassenrowdietum gezwungen  , die Dame hat momentan keinen Bock auf MTB.

Mit ausbremsen war nix, dafür waren wir zu langsam. Hab Dich auch erst im letzten Augenblick erkannt und dann wollte ich den Rest Schwung nutzen ...

Wir waren auf der Rückreise von Strinz-Margarethä.

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EA-Tec (5. Mai 2014)

Düsseldorf ist eine schöne Stadt! 

Gute Nacht.


----------



## wissefux (6. Mai 2014)

moin erst mal ...


----------



## EA-Tec (6. Mai 2014)

Moin. Schlaflos in Düsseldorf.


----------



## wissefux (6. Mai 2014)

karsten13 schrieb:


> werde quasi zum Strassenrowdietum gezwungen  , die Dame hat momentan keinen Bock auf MTB.
> 
> Mit ausbremsen war nix, dafür waren wir zu langsam. Hab Dich auch erst im letzten Augenblick erkannt und dann wollte ich den Rest Schwung nutzen ...
> 
> ...


 
aber immerhin noch bock auf rad fahren. hatte auch mit mehr speed angesichts des bevorstehenden anstiegs gerechnet und mich extra beeilt um schnell rüberzukommen ... dabei hab ich dich dann so halbwegs erkannt, war mir aber nicht sicher. und da ich die anderen beiden gar nicht kannte, dachte ich, das ich mich wohl getäuscht hätte ...
da habt ihr aber ne große runde gemacht. bestimmt mindestens 100 km oder mehr ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. Mai 2014)

tach auch 

A. ist gerade aus Thailand zurückgekommen


----------



## mzaskar (6. Mai 2014)

Ah schön  liebe Grüsse an A .


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. Mai 2014)

Werde ich ausrichten 

Die Tüncher haben mit dem Tünchen begonnen und der Fürst ist sehr schön 2-rädrig nach EB gelangt.


----------



## wissefux (6. Mai 2014)

den fux hats heut ob der nässe auf die fresse gelegt. rechtes knie dabei schön blutig geschlagen und rechtes pedal etwas ramponiert. sollte wohl doch ganzjährig spikes benutzen ... ging urplötzlich trotz nicht allzuhoher geschwindigkeit in einer kurve ab wie auf glatteis


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. Mai 2014)

Mein Beileid und gute Besserung 

Ist aber eigentlich doch bekannt, dass gerade wenn es länger nicht richtig geregnet sich die Strassenoberfläche durch Dreck & Nässe in Schmierseife verwandeln kann. Gerade wenn man eher Reifen mit weniger Profil verwendet, muss man darauf achten.

Ich bin trocken und gut mit dem 2-Radnach Hause gelangt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (6. Mai 2014)

danke. nach abwasch sah es gleich nur noch halb so schlimm aus ... 
klar ist es bekannt, aber es hatte doch schon die letzten tage ganz gut geschifft ... immerhin ist des fuxens ausrüstung tauglich : kein schaden an hose, jacke und satteltasche ... qualität zahlt sich eben aus !


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. Mai 2014)

Qualität zahlt sich immer aus 

Vllt, war es auch eine leichte Ölspur.


----------



## mzaskar (6. Mai 2014)

Gite Besserung


----------



## wissefux (6. Mai 2014)

hab nix öliges gesehen, hab mich auch schnell vom acker gemacht. direkt hinter mit lauerte der adac auf opfer, da bin ich aber schon mitglied und in meiner situation hätt ich eher den adfc gebraucht


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. Mai 2014)

Ich tippe nachwievor auf Schmiere, manchmal ist es aber auch einfach nur der Fahrbahnbelag bei Nässe.

Die Abfahrt von der A66 am MTZ aus FFM kommend ist zum Beispiel bei Nässe tückisch. Da haben schon zwei Kollegen von mir ihre vierrädrigen Sportgefährte zersemmelt und ich habe da auch schon des Öfteren den Christbaum am Amaturenbrett zum Leuchten gebracht.


----------



## wissefux (7. Mai 2014)

moin. ich glaube auch, dass es der asphalt war. bin da auch trocken schon leicht gerutscht, allerdings bei deutlich höherem tempo. bei nässe bin ich da natürlich auch schon oft durch, aber bis gestern nie probleme gehabt ...
heute schiffts, das macht mir die entscheidung leichter : 4 rad !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. Mai 2014)

moin.

mir fällt die Entscheidung jeden morgen sehr leicht: 2-Rad, 2-Rad oder doch lieber das 2-Rad 

Schiffen?  - Heute Mittag soll es ein paar Schauer geben, aber das war es dann auch 

Der Netatmo-Regenmesser funktioniert übrigens perfekt 

Jetzt aber erstmal Frühsport


----------



## EA-Tec (7. Mai 2014)

Moin.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. Mai 2014)

Sehr schön 2-rädrig nach EB gelangt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. Mai 2014)

Schönes Wetter da draussen. Regen hat es seit heute morgen sogar so gut wie gar keinen mehr gegeben. Ich freue mich schon auf die nahende 2-rädrige Heimfahrt 

Das Tünchen der Datscha wurde bisher somit auch nicht behindert.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. Mai 2014)

Gut und trocken 2-rädrig nach Hause gelangt.


----------



## wissefux (8. Mai 2014)

moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. Mai 2014)

moin 

Business as usual: Ausgepennt, Frühsport, 2-rädrig nach EB ...


----------



## Frank (8. Mai 2014)

Das Übliche: sich um 05:20 fühlen wie Jesus beim Auferstehen, uff Arbeit, kein Kaffee da, den ganzen Tag alleine wursteln während sich drumherum die "Kollegen" die Eier schaukeln, kurz vor Herzinfarkt, Appetitlosigkeit macht sich breit, freuen auf das Bier am Abend.


----------



## mzaskar (8. Mai 2014)

Wie lange noch?


----------



## Frank (8. Mai 2014)

Fünf Wochen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (8. Mai 2014)

Kopf hoch


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. Mai 2014)

Kopf ab


----------



## Frank (8. Mai 2014)

Hab mich in der halben Mittagspause motiviert mit Hatebreed, Fear Factory und dergleichen. Nun gehts mir besser.


----------



## mzaskar (8. Mai 2014)

Pi**el hoch


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. Mai 2014)

Gut 2-rädrig wieder nach Hause gelangt. Es fängt so langsam an zu tröpfeln.


----------



## EA-Tec (8. Mai 2014)

Endlich zurück aus Leipzig. Bin fix und fertig. War eine harte Woche durch die ständige fahrerei. 

Morgen frei, kommende Woche nur noch bis Mittwoch, und dann geht's erst ab 2. Juni beim neuen Brötchengeber los. Bis dahin Urlauuuuuuub


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. Mai 2014)

Schon wieder ein neuer Brötchengeber? 

Ich bin immer noch bei meinem Ersten. Ende kommenden Jahres sind es dann schon 25 Jahre, eigentlich sind es aber schon fast 33 Jahre.


----------



## wissefux (9. Mai 2014)

moin. auf zum langjährigen brötchengeber. mittlerweile auch schon 22 jahre ...


----------



## Frank (9. Mai 2014)

Nächstes Jahr Jubiläum, hoffentlich Hurricane-frei mit fettem BBQ


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. Mai 2014)

moin moin 



wahltho schrieb:


> Ich bin immer noch bei meinem Ersten. Ende kommenden Jahres sind es dann schon 25 Jahre, eigentlich sind es aber schon fast 33 Jahre.



Und das sogar schon in der 2. Generation, insgesamt sind es fast 45 Jahre im selben Konzern.

In der Datenverarbeitung bin ich schon in der dritten Generation. Mein Großvater war seinerzeit dienstältester DV-Mann in Bochum und Mitbegründer des Vorläufers der DATEV.


----------



## wissefux (9. Mai 2014)

wenn man die gute alte hoechst ag nimmt, dann sind es in meiner engsten familie zusammengerechnet schon über 150 jahre treue dienste ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. Mai 2014)

Ich hab die Zeiten nicht aufaddiert, sondern nur den frühesten Starttermin berücksichtigt.

Aufaddiert wären es auch gute  65 Jahre (aber auf nur zwei Personen verteilt).


----------



## wissefux (9. Mai 2014)

wahltho schrieb:


> Aufaddiert wären es auch gute  65 Jahre (aber auf nur zwei Personen verteilt).


 
in dieser kategorie komm ich auf über 70  wovon mein erzeuger alleine 50 jahre auf seinem Konto hatte ... den rekord kann er auch gerne behalten ...


----------



## Frank (9. Mai 2014)

Mein Vadder war 42 Jahre in dem Laden. Komm also auch schon auf 66. Jessas.


----------



## EA-Tec (9. Mai 2014)

Meine Position beim jetzigen Arbeitgeber wurde vom künftigen Arbeitgeber, einem weltweit bekannten IT-Hersteller, (mit-) bezahlt.
Der Plan war es 1 Jahr das Geschäft beim Noch-AG aufzubauen, um anschließend direkt zum Hersteller zu wechseln. Da ich in der Zwischenzeit viele Angebote von anderen Firmen erhielt, wusste ich nicht ob ich es mache, oder zu einem ganz anderen Hersteller gehe. 

Ist in der IT Welt eigentlich alltäglich, diese sog. Funded heads. 
Ich bin in der Familie der einzige, der im IT Bereich tätig ist, seit mittlerweile 13 Jahren. Ist nun mein 4. Arbeitgeber, und musste mir ein paar mal schon anhören ob ich unflexibel bin oder was sonst der Grund für meine wenigen Wechsel ist 

Beim ersten AG war ich zehn Jahre, beim zweiten nach 1 Jahr weg weil das der totale Reinfall war. Beim jetzigen habe ich das Projekt abgeschlossen, und kann bleiben um was anderes zu machen, oder wechseln. 

Ich entschied mich für den Wechsel, da ich ein gutes Angebot erhielt. 

Ich könnte das alles auch auf freiberuflicher Basis machen, aber auf Selbständigkeit hab ich noch keine Lust.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (9. Mai 2014)

EA-Tec schrieb:


> Ist nun mein 4. Arbeitgeber, und musste mir ein paar mal schon anhören ob ich unflexibel bin oder was sonst der Grund für meine wenigen Wechsel ist


 
je nachdem, wie es grade eben so in den kram passt, werden viele wechsel auch schnell mal anders ausgelegt ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. Mai 2014)

Naja, auch wenn mein ganzes Berufsleben mehr oder weniger innerhalb desselben Konzerns verbracht habe, habe ich doch alle paar Jahre interessante neue Aufgaben & Positionen bekommen. Wahrscheinlich sogar häufiger als manch einer, der des Öfteren den Brötchengeber gewechselt hat und das alles ohne die Risiken eines externen Wechsels und finanziell war es auch nicht zu meinem Schaden


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. Mai 2014)

Ich hab' Mai nachgeschaut: Ich habe innerhalb des Konzerns schon Verträge mit vier verschiedenen Companys, zusätzlich mit einer der Companys schon 2x einen Vertag gehabt. Die ganzen Versetzungen, Beförderungen, Titeländerungen, etc. habe ich gar nicht erst gezählt


----------



## wissefux (10. Mai 2014)

moin


----------



## Frank (10. Mai 2014)

Gruss aus dem FPH.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. Mai 2014)

Tachchen


----------



## wissefux (11. Mai 2014)

gude


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. Mai 2014)

Morgääähhnnn


----------



## wissefux (11. Mai 2014)

regenpause erfolgreich genutzt ...


----------



## mzaskar (12. Mai 2014)

GN8


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (12. Mai 2014)

moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Mai 2014)

moin moin


----------



## mzaskar (12. Mai 2014)

Wieder im Fitness angemeldet  
Leider ist das Wetter hier zur Zeit etwas unberechenbar, daher mit dem 2<Rad zur Arbeit


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Mai 2014)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Wieder im Fitness angemeldet



Super Vorbereitung 

... dann musst Du ja nur noch regelmässig hingehen  

Wie immer: Nach dem Frühsport im Kellerprivatfitti sehr schön 2-rädrig nach EB gelangt 

Das Neutünchen der fürstlichen Datscha ist auch fast abgeschlossen


----------



## wissefux (12. Mai 2014)

welche farbe bekommt denn die datscha ?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Mai 2014)

Sie bleibt weiss.


----------



## wissefux (12. Mai 2014)

gääääähn. jetzt wäre mal Gelegenheit gewesen, farbe zu bekennen 

spässle, weiss ist zeitlos und passt immer ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Mai 2014)

Wer war hier noch mal der Freund von Allem in weiss, inkl. iPhone?


----------



## wissefux (12. Mai 2014)

mein iphone ist schwarz  während des temporären verlustes war ich kurz davor, mir ein buntisches 5c zu holen, doch mein iphone kam zu mir zurück 

aber bald kommt ja endlich das sechser , dann ist zeit für einen wechsel ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Mai 2014)

Stimmt im Herbst gibt's wieder ein neues iPhone und hoffentlich auch ein neues iPad


----------



## EA-Tec (12. Mai 2014)

Iphone ja, ipad eher nicht. Das Air kam ja erst kürzlich. 

Hab seit zwei Monaten ein Galaxy Note 3, um mir täglich vor Augen zu halten, dass das iPhone das beste smartphone ist  ist ja nimmer lang bis September, freu mich schon aufs neue Eifon.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Mai 2014)

Na mein iPad Air ist doch jetzt auch schon ein halbes Jahr alt, oder? 

Sollte es da nicht auch wieder im Herbst ein neues geben? 

Da A. in Thailand ihr iPad 3 angetitscht hat, würde sie dann das "alte" Air bekommen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Mai 2014)

Jetzt kann man bei DHL übrigens den eigenen Paketkasten bestellen.


----------



## EA-Tec (12. Mai 2014)

Kommen die iPads nicht in anderen Abständen? Hmm... Wir werden ja im Herbst sehen! Ipad brauch ich jedenfalls kein neues, das Air ist ja erst wenige Monate alt. Ich wünsche mir ein iPhone mit größerem Bildschirm, damit wäre ich glücklich!

Komme gerade vor der Zulassungsstelle in Dietzenbach. Auto zugelassen, Abholung erfolgt morgen. Sogar das zum Auto passende Wunschkennzeichen gab's: OF - XD 535

Der Paketpasten ist wirklich eine gute Sache - wundert ich eh, dass das so viele Jahre gedauert hat. 
Klar ist, dass nun einige Filialen hinfällig werden. Wenn ich mir jedoch angucke, was für ein "Service" in manch einer Filiale geboten wird, kann man dies nur begrüßen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Mai 2014)

OF als Kennzeichen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (12. Mai 2014)

oh wei, of 

eigener paketkasten ? wie muss ich mir das vorstellen ? bei mir vor der tür ? kostet das was ?


----------



## EA-Tec (12. Mai 2014)

*O*hne *F*ührerschein fährt sich's gelassener! 

http://www.welt.de/wirtschaft/article127905812/Jetzt-kann-jeder-den-Paketkasten-bestellen.html


----------



## wissefux (12. Mai 2014)

hmmm, ne überlegung durchaus wert. in weiss natürlich und am besten gleich xl mit briefkasten. nur irgendwie blöd, dass die kiste ausschliesslich dhl vorbehalten bleibt. weiss ja nicht bei jeder bestellung, mit welchem paketdienstleister verschickt wird ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Mai 2014)

Naja MTK ist auch nicht viel besser


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Mai 2014)

wissefux schrieb:


> in weiss natürlich und am besten gleich xl mit briefkasten.



In der fürstlichen Datscha würde xl/weiss ohne Briefkasten gut in eine Ecke passen


----------



## ratte (12. Mai 2014)

*O*st-*F*rankfurt? 
Aus eigener Erfahrung, das Auto fährt sich nicht anders, ob nun OF oder MTK drauf steht.


----------



## wissefux (12. Mai 2014)

aber mit of werden die fahrer meist negativ beeinflusst


----------



## ratte (12. Mai 2014)

Hmm, ich habe das Auto erst formoptimiert, als MTK dran stand.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Mai 2014)

Für MTK gibt es aber auch eine negative Langnamenverhohnepipelung 

HG ist einfach nur "Habe Geld" 

Wir haben jetzt  2x F und 1 x MTK.


----------



## EA-Tec (13. Mai 2014)

Schlaflos im Kreis OF  zum Glück kann ich morgen/heute ausschlafen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (13. Mai 2014)

moin und fit aus mtk


----------



## EA-Tec (13. Mai 2014)

Moin. 

Nach nur 6 Std. schon ausgeschlafen  

Auf geht's nach Paderborn, Auto abholen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Mai 2014)

Tach auch 

Ausgepennt, Frühsport erledigt,

Auf geht's nach EB auf dem 2-Rad.


----------



## mzaskar (13. Mai 2014)

Nicht ausgepennt, kein Frühsport und nass geworden


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Mai 2014)

Sehr schön trocken 2-rädrig nach EB gelangt 

Das Tünchen der Datscha wird heute vormittag abgeschlossen.

Dafür kommt die Telekom und muss ein kleines Loch in den Vorgarten buddeln.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Mai 2014)

Das ist mal wieder typisch Ami-Land 

http://www.n-tv.de/leute/Klage-gegen-Porsche-eingereicht-article12818361.html


----------



## mzaskar (13. Mai 2014)

Hija, warum wird überhaupt noch Geschäft mit dem Schurkenstaat gemacht


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Mai 2014)

Innerorts mit abgefahrenen Reifen 160 gefahren und dann noch den Hersteller verklagen, dass die Sicherheitseigenschaften des Wagens nicht ausreichen


----------



## EA-Tec (13. Mai 2014)

Heute den neuen Wagen abgeholt. Tolles Auto, werden hoffentlich tolles 3 Jahre! 

Jetzt erstmal gute Nacht! Bin totale müde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Mai 2014)

Viel Spaß damit


----------



## wissefux (13. Mai 2014)

heute vielleicht gebiltzdingst worden  b8 nach der abfahrt bad soden die letzten 50 m im 100 er bereich. im hohen gras schön getarnt aufgebaut 
spekuliere da ja immer auf unter der brücke und gebe dann schon leicht wieder gas. vielleicht hatte ich glück und war noch im 
toleranz bereich. so hölle lassen sich die 122 ps ja auch nicht im 6. gang aus tempo 100 hochbeschleunigen ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Mai 2014)

Hat's denn geblitzt?

Da stehen sie des Öfteren seit dem SLR-Unfall.


----------



## wissefux (14. Mai 2014)

hab zumindest nix wahrgenommen, ein restrisiko besteht halt noch.

moin. heute 2 rad, da können se blitzen wie se wollen


----------



## wissefux (14. Mai 2014)

so, gut und trocken in den fph gelangt. allerdings erneut recht frisch ...


----------



## wissefux (14. Mai 2014)

wahltho schrieb:


> Da stehen sie des Öfteren seit dem SLR-Unfall.


 
glaube nicht, dass es damit zu tun hat. der slr erreicht auch die abhebgeschwindigkeit im unbegrenzten bereich der b8, wenn er unter der brücke erst anfahren würde ...
eher sind die kassen leer und müssen gefüllt werden. die unfälle auf der b8 ereignen sich meist im unbeschränkten Bereich und nicht rund um die abfahrten ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (14. Mai 2014)

was mich aber fast noch mehr aufregt als diese wegelagerei : leute, die nicht kapieren, dass es kontaktschleifen vor Ampeln gibt  

gestern direkt nach dem blitzerschock oben an der kreuzung gagernring : ich muss dort gradeaus, zwei autos stehen vor mir. eine grünphase nach der anderen für rechts und sämtliche andere fahrrichtungen kommen dran, nur wir nicht. mittlerweile noch 5 weitere autos hinter mir. im auto vor mir wird genüsslich gequalmt, für mich sah es eigentlich so aus, als würde der erste weit genug vorne stehen ...
bin dann dennoch mal ausgestiegen und siehe da, es haben ein paar cm zur kontaktschleife gefehlt . also an der scheibe geklopft, freundlich frustriert die lady darauf hingewiesen und siehe da, ein meter vorgerollt und schon würde grün oh wunder


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. Mai 2014)

moin moin 

Das mit der Blitzerei hat nachdem SLR-Unfall so richtig angefangen. Da gab es damals dazu auch eine offizielle Stellungnahme aus Wiesbaden, die in der Presse war.

Der SLR kam übrigens von "unten", also Bad Soden.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. Mai 2014)

... das hatten wir damals hier übrigens auch diskutiert, muss mal suchen 

War früher ja auch meine Rennstrecke, bergauf zwischen den Beschränkungen um die 280, runter geht noch ein bisschen mehr  (natürlich nur, sofern die Strecke frei ist)


----------



## wissefux (14. Mai 2014)

aber nur für wenige sekunden bei dem tempo ... finde schon 220 da runter recht heftig und kaum hat man die drauf, muss man in die eisen ...
hoch könnte noch etwas mehr gehen, aktuell schaff ich satte 170. 180/190 wären bestimmt drin, wenn man das tempolimit zwischendurch ignorieren würde


----------



## mzaskar (14. Mai 2014)

Raser


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. Mai 2014)

Freie Fahrt für freie Bürger


----------



## wissefux (14. Mai 2014)

wahltho schrieb:


> Freie Fahrt für freie Bürger


 
so siehts mal aus


----------



## mzaskar (14. Mai 2014)

Nicht mehr lange


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. Mai 2014)

Dafür das es eigentlich schon lange nicht mehr lange sein soll, dauert es aber schon verdammt lange, eigentlich schon Jahrzehnte 

In D wird auch zukünftig so schnell kein Tempolimit geben. Das Auto ist halt nach wie vor des D-lers liebstes Kind. Das Autobahnnetz in D ist ein riesiges Testgelände der Automobilindustrie. Mit einem Tempolimit würde es mit der Automobilbranche schlagartig bergab gehen, so wie damals in Amiland.


----------



## mzaskar (14. Mai 2014)

ich weiss nicht ob man hier die parallele so ziehen kann, will es aber auch nicht in Abrede stelle. Ich denke eher das in Grossstädten und / oder Ballungszentren iche mittelfristig der Verkehr anpassen wird. Wie London zeigt nutzt die einführung einer Maut ehr nicht. Daher denke ich wird sich hier generell etwas ändern (zu mindest ist es ein Wunschdenken ). Aber auch der ÖPNV gerät hier an seine Grenzen. Alternativen, Frankfurt würde sich ja nahezu als Bikestadt anbieten  und ein Ballungszentrum wie RheinMain für den Einsatz von Kleinstfahrzeuge mit Elektroantrieb.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. Mai 2014)

Ach so, Du meinst eine Maut und keine Geschwindigkeitsbeschränkung 

Maut finde ich gut, dann werden die Autobahnen tendenziell leerer und man(n) kann wieder besser blasen 

Ein Vergleich z.b. mit F hinkt aber, da die F-ler neben den Autobahnen ein sehr gut ausgebautes Netz der Nationalstrassen haben, das fehlt in D.


----------



## mzaskar (14. Mai 2014)

Nö, Maut bring nichts ausser verdeckte Geldeinnahmen für den Staat oder die Stadt 
Wer fahren will der fährt, ist das gleiche wie mit den Zigaretten. "Wenn die Schachtel erstmal xx € kostet höre ich auf mit dem Rücken" 
Oder der Ausbau des ÖPNV und Jobtickets fürhen dazu, dass die Ehemänner mit dem Bus ztur Arbeit fahren und die Frauen 2 Stunden später zum Shoppen in die Stadt fahren, das das Auto ja eh zu Hause steht 

Ich (Wunsch)denke eher, dass der ÖPNV noch etwas ausgebaut wird und ansonsten Anreize für die Biker und Elektrokleinstmobilnutzer geschaffen werden. Benzinkutschen mit zubiel Hubraum (gibt es ja eigentlich nicht) und PS werden draussen bleiben


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. Mai 2014)

Schei$$ auf den ÖPNV, da kriegen mich keine 10 Pferde rein.


----------



## mzaskar (14. Mai 2014)

Du bist ja eh bei der Bikegruppe


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. Mai 2014)

Bestell ich jetzt den DHL Paketkasten oder nicht?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. Mai 2014)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Du bist ja eh bei der Bikegruppe



Für den Weg zur Arbeit definitiv und stabil bei 100%

Aber auch ansonsten meide ich den ÖPNV, den finde ich einfach nur schmierig und widerlich.


----------



## wissefux (14. Mai 2014)

wahltho schrieb:


> Schei$$ auf den ÖPNV, da kriegen mich keine 10 Pferde rein.


 
wenns nicht unbedingt sein muss. es findet sich fast immer ein guter grund, nicht öpvn zu nehmen ...



wahltho schrieb:


> Für den Weg zur Arbeit definitiv und stabil bei 100%
> 
> Aber auch ansonsten meide ich den ÖPNV, den finde ich einfach nur schmierig und widerlich.


 
stabile 40 %, Tendenz aber steigend ... ÖPNV mag in der schweiz vielleicht nett sein, hier lieber nicht ...



wahltho schrieb:


> Bestell ich jetzt den DHL Paketkasten oder nicht?


 
eher erst mal nicht lt. regierungsbeschluss ...


----------



## mzaskar (14. Mai 2014)

Bei uns nennt man den Milchkasten


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. Mai 2014)

wissefux schrieb:


> eher erst mal nicht lt. regierungsbeschluss ...



L'État, c'est moi!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (14. Mai 2014)

da macht a was falsch ... oder anders : du bist wohl die rühmliche ausnahme


----------



## wissefux (14. Mai 2014)

übrigens wurde heute wieder geblitzt : dieses mal von der brücke oben runter. so langsam gehen die mir gewaltig aufn sagg !!!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. Mai 2014)

Einfach an die Geschwindigkeitsbeschränkungen halten, dann passiert auch nicht 

Ich achte darauf, maximal 20 km/h schneller als erlaubt zu fahren, dann gibt es im schlimmsten Falle ein Verwarngeld.

Der GLA weisst übrigens optisch auf Geschwindigkeitsbeschränkungen hin.


----------



## wissefux (14. Mai 2014)

max 20 plus ist ja auch meine maxime. aber so ein bussgeld ärgert mich dann trotzdem ...


----------



## EA-Tec (14. Mai 2014)

Plus 20 mach ich nur noch auf der Autobahn. Wurde vor einigen Monaten mit lt. Tacho 58 geblitzt! Waren dann echte 54 km/h, glaube 15 EUR hat's gekostet. 

Seit dem fahr ich in der Stadt 55 lt. Tacho, Bundesstraße +12km/h. 

Ist eh erschreckend wie viele Blitzer es hier gibt. Das schlimme ist, dass es Abzock-, und keine Gefahrenstellen sind!


----------



## wissefux (14. Mai 2014)

EA-Tec schrieb:


> Ist eh erschreckend wie viele Blitzer es hier gibt. Das schlimme ist, dass es Abzock-, und keine Gefahrenstellen sind!



ebend. abzocke in den meisten fällen. und deshalb gönn ich denen keinen cent ...
uffbasse ist mehr denn je hier angesagt ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (14. Mai 2014)

15€ ist ja süss 

1-4 km/h zu schnell = 40 CHF
5-9 km/h zu schnell = 120 CHF
Darüber gibt es mindestens 250 + Anzeige


----------



## wissefux (14. Mai 2014)

auch süss ...
irgendwo im norden gehts nach jahreseinkommen ... schweden oder finnland glaube ich. da werden auch schon mal 100.000 euro aufgerufen 
wobei mich so ne strafe in diesem leben nicht mehr treffen würde ...


----------



## wissefux (15. Mai 2014)

moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. Mai 2014)

moin moin

Der Fürst plant seinen Eingang zur fürstlichen Datscha demnächst auch mal dem städtischen Ordnungsamt zur Positionierung des Geschwindigkeitsmessgerätes zur Verfügung stellen.

Der Bereich vor der städtischen Datscha ist eine Spielstrasse mit vielen Kindern, was manche Spaken auch nicht kapieren und sich nicht an die Schrittgeschwindigkeit halten und mit mindestens 30 km/h da durch brettern.

Die Kids kommen aus den Gehwegen oft mit Fahrrädern, Dreirädern, Rollern Kettcars und fahren auf die Spielstrasse, was durch Büsche und Bäume für die Autofahrer kaum einsehbar ist. Die Raser hätten da keine Chance mehr zu bremsen...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. Mai 2014)

Frühsport erledigt 

Auf auf's 2-Rad Richtung EB...


----------



## a-rs (15. Mai 2014)

Seit langem mal wieder 2-rädrig nach EB. Schön wars.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. Mai 2014)

Gut 2-rädrig nach EB gelangt. Auf den letzten Metern gab's ein paar Tropfen von oben...


----------



## mzaskar (15. Mai 2014)

Beschi$$ener Start in den Tag 


erst wegen Meeting früher aufstehen,
dann Wohnung kalt,
dann kein Warmwasser zum Duschen (Ja ich bin ein Warmduscher),
dann pi$$t es wieder wie aus Eimern,
Stau wegen neuer Baustelle
keine Ovomaltine zum Frühstück
:mad
Ich hoffe mal auf Besserung


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. Mai 2014)

Komm' so kalt war es bei Dir auch nicht: Im Schlafzimmer 17,5 Grad min und im Wohnzimmer konstant über 20 Grad


----------



## mzaskar (15. Mai 2014)

Petze 

Gefühlt war es Sackkalt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. Mai 2014)

Bei uns waren es am frühen Morgen im Schlafzimmer 16 Grad und im Wohnzimmer 18 Grad.


----------



## mzaskar (15. Mai 2014)

Du bist ja auch einer von den Harten 

und ich bin ja eher der warmduscher


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. Mai 2014)

Warmduscher bin ich auch.


----------



## mzaskar (15. Mai 2014)

du Thomas W. wegen September 

Ich habe mir zum Geburri den Monte Ventoux geschenkt, heisst ich will da vielleicht mit dem Rennvelo hoch. Ist das für euch ok, sollte Olaf und ich uns mit dem Berg anlegen wollen an einem Tag?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. Mai 2014)

Das ist ok. Vllt. fahre ich mit dem MTB mit


----------



## mzaskar (15. Mai 2014)

Alternativ nehme ich das Mtb mehr Gänge, gefedert und bessere Bremsen 

Das Rennrad dachte ich eigentlich nur für die gemütliche Seerunde und nicht für 21 - 26 km bergauf oder runter. Wie ich vor ein paar Jahren mit Armin mal runter gefahren bin, standen etliche RR-fahrer am Wegesrand ohne Bremsbeläge  oder waren nur noch quietschend unterwegs. Die Hope V2 hat nur müde gelächelt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. Mai 2014)

... aufrechtere Sitzhaltung nicht zu vergessen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. Mai 2014)

wahltho schrieb:


> Bestell ich jetzt den DHL Paketkasten oder nicht?



 Done


----------



## mzaskar (15. Mai 2014)

oki, und der Regenmesser funzt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. Mai 2014)

Und zwar genau so:



wahltho schrieb:


> In der fürstlichen Datscha würde xl/weiss ohne Briefkasten gut in eine Ecke passen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. Mai 2014)

mzaskar schrieb:


> oki, und der Regenmesser funzt?



Der funzt perfekt.

Habe ihn auf einen Gartenlampenspiess geschraubt.


----------



## mzaskar (15. Mai 2014)

wie ist denn der zu befestigen? von unten, oder irgendwie seitlich? überlege halt mir auch einen zu besorgen. Bin mir nur nicht sicher, wie ich wind und sturmsicher am Balkon anbringen kann, ohne gleich die riesen dübel aus zu packen


----------



## wissefux (15. Mai 2014)

wahltho schrieb:


> Done


 
da bin ich ja mal gespannt. mit Montage ?

würde ihn ja gerne dann mal anschauen, aber wo da demnächst geblitzdingst werden soll, muss ich mir das per Kfz mal überlegen. schrittgeschwindigkeit blitzen find ich nämlich mehr als grenzwertig. zumindest bei mir um die ecke spielt in der Zone nichts und niemand und da wird definitv abgezockt.
die lage um die datscha kenn ich nicht so genau ... mag sein, dass es da sinn macht ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. Mai 2014)

wissefux schrieb:


> da bin ich ja mal gespannt. mit Montage ?



Nö - So ein Ding mit Schrauben an die Wand zu tackern schaff' ich noch so gerade selbst


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. Mai 2014)

Blitzen in Spielstrassen finde ich generell


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a-rs (15. Mai 2014)

Bei uns wird regelmäßig in der Spielstraße geblitzt. Ist aber auch auf dem Weg zu 2 Schulen und meist stehen die zwischen 7 und 8 da. Kann ich gut verstehen.


----------



## ratte (15. Mai 2014)

wahltho schrieb:


> Bei uns waren es am frühen Morgen im Schlafzimmer 16 Grad und im Wohnzimmer 18 Grad.


 Boah nee, da könnte ich vor lauter Bibbern nicht mehr schlafen.
Meine Wohlfühltemperaturen liegen eher im oberen Bereich, Duschen so etwa bei Hummertemperatur.


----------



## wissefux (16. Mai 2014)

moin. bei uns ist auch immer kuschelig warm ... tipp : wasserbett ... und frauchens kalte füsse sind passé


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. Mai 2014)

moin moin 

A. und ich mögen es in der Nacht kühl mit viel frischer Luft. Deshalb immer im Schlafzimmer Rollladen ein Stückchen hoch und Terrassentür auf.


----------



## mzaskar (16. Mai 2014)

Ich habe Muskelkater in den Schultermuskeln 

Und schlafen, kommt darauf an, ob mit oder ohne Wärmbody


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. Mai 2014)

@fux: Und, trägst Du den Kopf auch schon unter dem Arm?


----------



## a-rs (16. Mai 2014)

Noch etwas mehr als 2 Stunden und dann 2-rädrig über hibike nach Hause ... 
... und Montag frei


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. Mai 2014)

Ich hab' noch drei Wochen ungeplanten Urlaub für dieses Jahr; da muss ich mir auch langsam mal was überlegen.


----------



## mzaskar (16. Mai 2014)

August Radtour mit dem Deelite 2 Wochen Mitteleurooa. Www.radweit.de


----------



## wissefux (16. Mai 2014)

wahltho schrieb:


> @fux: Und, trägst Du den Kopf auch schon unter dem Arm?


warum


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. Mai 2014)

Na bei IS rollen doch zur Zeit massiv die Köpfe, wie ich so höre


----------



## wissefux (16. Mai 2014)

erst wenn der letzte das licht ausmacht, rechne ich das noch ab


----------



## wissefux (17. Mai 2014)

moin. kopf ist immer noch oben drauf ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. Mai 2014)

Moin Moin 

 Nick mal


----------



## wissefux (17. Mai 2014)

funzt einwandfrei


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. Mai 2014)

Und der Kopf sitzt nach dem Nicken immer noch auf dem Hals?


----------



## wissefux (17. Mai 2014)

na logo


----------



## wissefux (18. Mai 2014)

moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. Mai 2014)

moin moin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (18. Mai 2014)

Heute mal etwas Bergluft geschnuppert


----------



## wissefux (18. Mai 2014)

nice


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. Mai 2014)

Falsch: Nicht Nizza sondern Alpen  

GN8


----------



## wissefux (19. Mai 2014)

moin


----------



## a-rs (19. Mai 2014)

Morsche


----------



## EA-Tec (19. Mai 2014)

Moin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. Mai 2014)

moin moin


----------



## mzaskar (19. Mai 2014)

wahltho schrieb:


> Falsch: Nicht Nizza sondern Alpen
> 
> GN8



Wankalpe um genau zusein, hinten rechts das Nebelhorn, mal nicht im Nebel 













Lawinen gab es dann auch noch eine, ein kleine aber mordsmässiges Getöse und zum Glück etwas weiter hinten im Tal


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. Mai 2014)

Auf dem Nebelhorn waren A. und ich schon mal.


----------



## wissefux (20. Mai 2014)

moin. nebelhorn in o-dorf ?


----------



## mzaskar (20. Mai 2014)

Jepp, nur von der anderen Seite


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. Mai 2014)

moin, moin 



wissefux schrieb:


> moin. nebelhorn in o-dorf ?



 Ne, Nebelhorn bei o-dorf, nicht in o-dorf


----------



## wissefux (20. Mai 2014)

in malle ist das wetter meist auch besser als auf malle


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. Mai 2014)

Oh Mann, der Fux ist wohl 'nen bisschen Baller, Baller


----------



## mzaskar (20. Mai 2014)

Ganz schön warm. Ich konnte gar nicht so langsam fahren um nicht ins Schwitzen zu kommen


----------



## a-rs (20. Mai 2014)

War aber mal wieder angenehm. Die Wärme hat gefehlt. Jetzt kann der Sommer kommen.

Bin Extra von EB über Niederursel, Kalbach und Bommersheim nach Stierstadt. Schön wars im Feld

ars


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. Mai 2014)

War zwar warm, aber ins Schwitzen bin ich in Alltagsklamotten (kurzes Oberhemd, Jeans, Turnschuhe, Cappi) nicht.

Abends treffe ich jetzt öfter MTB-ler in Vollmontur auf dem Weg in den Taunus. Macht immer wieder Spass die dann von hinten in Alltagsklamotten und wenn möglich noch freihändig fahrend aufzurollen 

Wenn es morgen wieder so warm ist, sind Sandalen angesagt


----------



## wissefux (21. Mai 2014)

moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. Mai 2014)

Tachchen 

Ihr wisst schon ....


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. Mai 2014)

Die Amis mal wieder ... 

http://www.spiegel.de/panorama/justiz/kommentar-todesstrafe-in-den-usa-ist-unwuerdig-a-970566.html


----------



## mzaskar (21. Mai 2014)

Plattfuss und Flickzeug in der anderen Tasch  Also heute Bike schieben


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. Mai 2014)

Wieso packst Du Dir einen Plattfuss in die Tasche?


----------



## wissefux (21. Mai 2014)

wenn er das getan hätte, wärs ja gut. dann wär der plattfuss ja zu hause geblieben


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. Mai 2014)

Stimmt 

Wenn sich ein technischer Defekt nicht vor Ort lösen lässt, empfiehlt sich ein Taxi, sofern ein längerer Fussmarsch drohen sollte.


----------



## wissefux (22. Mai 2014)

tach


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. Mai 2014)

wissefux schrieb:


> tach



...auch


----------



## mzaskar (22. Mai 2014)

Moon


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. Mai 2014)

High Noon?


----------



## wissefux (22. Mai 2014)

wahltho schrieb:


> High Noon?


auch schon wieder durch ...


----------



## a-rs (22. Mai 2014)

Neuen Imbiss in EB ausprobiert.  Bratwurst vom Holzkohlengrill. Lecker.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. Mai 2014)

Ich habe wieder die Luxuskantine des fürstlichen Hochsitzes in EB genossen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. Mai 2014)

Mahlzeit!

http://www.n-tv.de/panorama/Terrier-frisst-totes-Frauchen-auf-article12880186.html


----------



## mzaskar (22. Mai 2014)

Urrrgsss


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. Mai 2014)

Wohl eher "Knurps" 

Es hat deutlich abgekühlt. Hier hat es aber gar nicht so viel geregnet. A. hat berichtet, dass es in K'heim ziemlich Blubblub gemacht hat.


----------



## wissefux (22. Mai 2014)

nix blubb in kelkheim. ot hornau meldet leicht feucht ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. Mai 2014)

In Münster wohl blubblub, lt. A.


----------



## wissefux (22. Mai 2014)

münster ... war ja klar  dieses mal kommts aus südlicher richtung, also haben wir in kelkheim nord wieder net viel abbekommen ...


----------



## wissefux (23. Mai 2014)

moin. immer noch nicht abgesoffen. gut so ...


----------



## wissefux (23. Mai 2014)

wieder so ein unglaubliches *arschloch* in kelkheim unterwegs 
selbst an seinen nägeln verrecken soll der oder die täter/in !!!
http://www.bild.de/regional/frankfurt/tierquaelerei/fieser-hundehasser-im-taunus-36090456.bild.html


----------



## EA-Tec (23. Mai 2014)

Unfassbar! Was muss in solch einem Vollidioten vorgehen?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. Mai 2014)

Traurig 

Vllt. hat der Täter aber auch etwas dagegen, dass eben sehr viele Halter mit ihren Hunden durch diese Strasse in den Wald gehen, evtl. weil es dadurch dort des Öfteren Probleme mit den Hinterlassenschaften der Vierbeiner gibt. Wenn der Nagel auch noch aus dem Leckerchen rausgeschaut hat, war es daher vllt. zur "Abschreckung" gedacht.

Natürlich alles keine Entschuldigung für die Nägel.

Bei uns führen in der Nachbarschaft zwischen den Grundstücken auch FUsswege in den Wald, die oft von Hundehaltern benutzt werden. Dort hat ein Nachbar auch ein Schild mit dem Titel "Kein Hundeklo!" aufgestellt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. Mai 2014)

Eine echt kranke Nation 

http://www.spiegel.de/panorama/just...t-elektrischen-stuhl-wieder-ein-a-971228.html


----------



## wissefux (23. Mai 2014)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... Dort hat ein Nachbar auch ein Schild mit dem Titel "Kein Hundeklo!" aufgestellt.



das ist ja auch völlig ok. gibt leider immer noch genug ignorante hundehalter, die ihren dreck in der stadt nicht wegmachen. damit schaden sie allen anderen und provozieren solche idioten, die dann meinen selbstjustiz betreiben zu müssen.

generell gehören hier mal deftige strafen verhängt, so wie in anderen ländern. dann wirds auch wieder sauber. dazu gehören nicht nur hundekot, sondern was ja noch viel schlimmer ist : weggeworfenen kippen ! hundekot wird auch in der stadt von der natur recht schnell entsorgt, für die scheiss kippen brauchts jahrzehnte ... aber darüber regen sich die wenigsten auf. ist ja klein und stinkt nicht so. reintreten ist auch recht unspektakulär ... also immer schön raus aus dem autofenster oder eben an ort und stelle fallen lassen ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. Mai 2014)

Genau: Rohrstockhiebe für Hundehalter, die die Schei$$e Ihrer Vierbeiner nicht beseitigen und Raucher, die Kippen wegwerfen!


----------



## wissefux (23. Mai 2014)

da wird sich ja der sado maso hundedrecknichtwegmacher und kippenwegwerfer sogar noch freuen. ne ne, das geht nur über finanzielle strafen bis hin zu knast ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. Mai 2014)

Erst Rohrstockhiebe und dann Knast!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. Mai 2014)

... oder umgekehrt!


----------



## wissefux (24. Mai 2014)

moin


----------



## mzaskar (24. Mai 2014)

Es gibt doch Plastiktüten doe man einsteckt, den Hundekot damit aufnimmt und zu Hause entsorgt. In CH stehen überall diese Robidog, selbst im Wald. Da gibt es Tüten und die vollen kann man entsorgen. http://de.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Robidog


----------



## mzaskar (24. Mai 2014)

Dafür das es nicht regnen sollte, herrscht aber eine verdammt hohe Luftfeuchtigkeit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. Mai 2014)

moin, moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. Mai 2014)

Ich könnte mich über unseren Kater Joe immer wieder kaputtlachen: Immer wenn ihm Futter nicht schmeckt, scharrt er daneben mit der rechten Vorderpfote und schaut mich an, nach dem Motto "Das kannst Du verscharren!"


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. Mai 2014)

Heute haben A. und ich nach langer Zeit mal wieder eine 2-Rad-Tour in den hohen Taunus unternommen.


----------



## mzaskar (24. Mai 2014)

Tour von Tamis auf den Kunkelspass sacksteil viel geschoben aber schee wars


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. Mai 2014)

moin moin


----------



## wissefux (25. Mai 2014)

moin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ratte (25. Mai 2014)

Guten Abend. 

Puh, ausgedehnte Runde heute. Zum Aufwärmen den Staufen hoch, um von dort über Rossert, am Eichkopf vorbei den Hochtaunus unsicher zu machen...


----------



## mzaskar (25. Mai 2014)

Zum Kaffee und Kuchen auf den hohen Hirschberg bei Appenzell, Aussicht ins Rheintal und nach Österreich inklusive


----------



## wissefux (26. Mai 2014)

moin. nass.


----------



## wissefux (26. Mai 2014)

ratte schrieb:


> Guten Abend.
> 
> Puh, ausgedehnte Runde heute. Zum Aufwärmen den Staufen hoch, um von dort über Rossert, am Eichkopf vorbei den Hochtaunus unsicher zu machen...



ganz schön fit ihr beiden. und dann noch nebenbei brücken bauen. respekt !


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. Mai 2014)

moin moin


----------



## mzaskar (26. Mai 2014)

Saluti


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. Mai 2014)

In der Tat etwas feucht von oben.

Heute war eine Regenjacke sinnvoll und zur Abwechslung auch mal wieder einen Helm aufgesetzt.

Ansonsten aber nach dem Frühsport gut 2-rädrig nach EB gelangt


----------



## mzaskar (26. Mai 2014)

Moin Morsche Tach .... sucht euch etwas aus


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. Mai 2014)

Das hatten wir heute doch schon  

Mahlzeit!

http://www.n-tv.de/panorama/Norweger-verspeist-seine-Huefte-article12900046.html


----------



## mzaskar (26. Mai 2014)

n'Abend


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ratte (26. Mai 2014)

wissefux schrieb:


> ganz schön fit ihr beiden. und dann noch nebenbei brücken bauen. respekt !


Fit, nö, übermütig. 
Bzgl. Brücke ging uns das Baumaterial in unmittelbarer Nähe aus. Das Loch ist tiefer als vermutet. Da muss dringend noch mehr drauf, aber als Basis hat's gelangt.


----------



## wissefux (27. Mai 2014)

moin. nass ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. Mai 2014)

moin. moin.

Nach dem Frühsport gut und trocken 2-rädrig nach EB gelangt


----------



## wissefux (28. Mai 2014)

moin. trocken. rad.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. Mai 2014)

moin 

Ob nass oder trocken. Wie immer 2-Rad nach dem Frühsport.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. Mai 2014)

Gut 2-rädrig nach EB gelangt. Kurzes Oberhemd war heute wieder ausreichend.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. Mai 2014)

Das ist auch Einer von denen, die ihren Führerschein nie wieder zurückbekommen sollten

http://www.spiegel.de/auto/aktuell/...heinentzug-das-sagt-ein-experte-a-972038.html


----------



## wissefux (28. Mai 2014)

das der jogi im zeitstress ist und viele tempolimits bricht, kann ich ja noch halbwegs nachvollziehen. er hat halt pech, kein diplomatenkennzeichen zu haben ... und 18 punkte bekommt man ja auch nicht an einem tag zusammen. da hätte der gute schon früher mal auf die bremse treten können ...

was ich aber überhaupt nicht nachvollziehen kann ist das telefonieren mit handy am ohr. mit so ziemlich jedem handy kann man freisprechen und von einem auto mit stern - und da noch die absolute oberklassenlimo - erwarte ich eine gescheite freisprecheinrichtung an board ...

aber was solls, wird er halt die nächsten monate chauffiert. wir werdens schon irgendwie bezahlen ..


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. Mai 2014)

wissefux schrieb:


> das der jogi im zeitstress ist und viele tempolimits bricht, kann ich ja noch halbwegs nachvollziehen.



Ich nicht.

Stress ist kein Grund für die Gefährdung anderer Strassenverkehrsteilnehmer.

Ist aber wohl ein gängiges Phänomen bei diesen Unterschichtensportakteuren, dass sie meinen auf der Strasse den Rambo markieren zu können.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (28. Mai 2014)

wenn einer 120 in ner 100 er zone fährt ist der zwar zu schnell per gesetzt, aber längst noch nicht andere gefährdend.

was aber passiert, wenn man gesetzeskonform mit 280 + die b8 hochbrettert hat man schon ein paar mal mit entsprechenden folgen gesehen. und das ist letztendlich potentiell viel gefährlicher.
kann mir keiner erzählen, er hätte sein auto da noch im griff, wenn was unvorhergesehenes passiert ... das hat man schon bei tempo 100 nicht mehr wirklich ... 

vielleicht steckte ja im jogi die punktesammlermentalität, schon rein aus beruflicher Vorbelastung ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. Mai 2014)

Mit 120 (Tacho) in einer 100 Zone gibt ja auch keine Punkte 

Ansonsten mal die Statistiken anschauen: Die Autobahnen und die Kraftfahrstrassen sind die sichersten Strecken. Die meisten Unfälle mit Personenschaden passieren auf Landstrassen und Innerorts


----------



## mzaskar (28. Mai 2014)

DIe meisten Unfälle passieren eh im Haushalt  


Autsch finger in der Tastatur verklemmt


----------



## wissefux (28. Mai 2014)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Autsch finger in der Tastatur verklemmt


 
gute Besserung


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. Mai 2014)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Autsch finger in der Tastatur verklemmt



Good News: Du scheinst wenigstens keine dicken Finger zu haben 



mzaskar schrieb:


> DIe meisten Unfälle passieren eh im Haushalt



Und die meisten tödlichen Stürze aus weniger als einem Meter Höhe


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. Mai 2014)

Und hier eine wirklich erstaunlich intellektuelle Erkenntnis eines Unterschichtensportakteurs 

http://www.spiegel.de/sport/fussbal...rradfahren-ist-auch-gefaehrlich-a-972158.html

Also Fux: Bloss kein 2-Rad mehr fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (28. Mai 2014)

wahltho schrieb:


> Und hier eine wirklich erstaunlich intellektuelle Erkenntnis eines Unterschichtensportakteurs
> 
> http://www.spiegel.de/sport/fussbal...rradfahren-ist-auch-gefaehrlich-a-972158.html
> 
> Also Fux: Bloss kein 2-Rad mehr fahren


 
verdammt, dann kann ich heute ja gar nicht mehr nach hause ... vielleicht ja auch besser so, denn da passieren ja eh die meisten unfälle ...


----------



## client (28. Mai 2014)

.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. Mai 2014)

Also ich bin nicht für ein pauschales Tempolimit 

Freie Fahrt für freie Bürger!


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (28. Mai 2014)

wahltho schrieb:


> ...Freie Fahrt für freie Bürger!



 Jepp, open Trails, what else ?!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. Mai 2014)

Open Trails and Motorways


----------



## wissefux (28. Mai 2014)

wahltho schrieb:


> Open Trails and Motorways


word !


----------



## wissefux (29. Mai 2014)

moin ihr papas !


----------



## EA-Tec (29. Mai 2014)

Moin. Auf nach Wien!


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (29. Mai 2014)

Guten Morgähhhhhn Papas .


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. Mai 2014)

Moin auch den Kinderlosen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. Mai 2014)

... natürlich auch den Vaterlosen


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (29. Mai 2014)

... sowie selbstverständlich allen werdenden Vätern  _(gibt's doch, oder?  Werdende Mutter, werdender Vater? )_


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. Mai 2014)

Na klar - Und hoffentlich jede Menge davon, damit ausreichend Rentenbeitragszahler produziert werden


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. Mai 2014)

Na die ganzen Unterschichtenvatertagssaufakteure mit den Bollerwagen haben aber bei dem Wetter wohl nicht so viel Spass im Wald


----------



## wissefux (30. Mai 2014)

moin. frisch.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. Mai 2014)

Morgäähnn - Ausgepennt


----------



## mzaskar (30. Mai 2014)

Dito


----------



## wissefux (31. Mai 2014)

moin. dito ausgepennt.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (31. Mai 2014)

Morgäähhn 

Endlich mal wieder schön bis gegen 10 Uhr geratzt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (1. Juni 2014)

moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. Juni 2014)

wahltho schrieb:


> Morgäähhn
> 
> Endlich mal wieder schön bis gegen 10 Uhr geratzt



 Dito - Fast ...


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (1. Juni 2014)

Moin. Halsschmerzen. Schönes Wetter. Mist.


----------



## mzaskar (1. Juni 2014)

Alter Schyn Panorama Tour





















Ab durch den Berg 
















Wer den Fluss kennt bekommt ein Ricola


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. Juni 2014)

Ist das nicht ein Abschnitt des Polenweges hinter Chur oberhalb des Rheines?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. Juni 2014)

Ich habe mir überlegt, ob ich mir noch mal ein aktuelles Garmin hole, z.b. ein 64st, um ein altes 60er abzulösen. Ich habe mich aber dagegen entschieden.

Ich werde ein altes iPhone 5 zum Bike-Navi umfunktionieren. Dafür habe ich mir gerade bei Amazon eine wasserdichte Bike-Halterung bestellt. Besseres, grösseres Display, mehr Auswahl bei den Apps & Karten und im Zweifelsfalle im noch ein Reserve-iPhone dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (1. Juni 2014)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ist das nicht ein Abschnitt des Polenweges hinter Chur oberhalb des Rheines?




 Der Polenweg ist ein Teil davon, obwohl es gibt mehere Polenwege


----------



## mzaskar (1. Juni 2014)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich habe mir überlegt, ob ich mir noch mal ein aktuelles Garmin hole, z.b. ein 64st, um ein altes 60er abzulösen. Ich habe mich aber dagegen entschieden.
> 
> Ich werde ein altes iPhone 5 zum Bike-Navi umfunktionieren. Dafür habe ich mir gerade bei Amazon eine wasserdichte Bike-Halterung bestellt. Besseres, grösseres Display, mehr Auswahl bei den Apps & Karten und im Zweifelsfalle im noch ein Reserve-iPhone dabei.



Wurde mit Iphone navigieren nie warm. Der Empfang ist nicht ausreichend, kurze Akkulaufzeit und keine Sicherheitsreserven. Beim Garmin (62st) kann ich im Notfall normale AA Batterien einlegen, wenn es mal länger dauert


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. Juni 2014)

Ich bin damit bisher sehr gut klargekommen. Habe es schon häufig verwendet, ich möchte nur das Navi-iPhone direkt im Blick am Lenker haben und dafür natürlich nicht mein richtiges, aktuelles iPhone verwenden.

Ohne die Nutzung der Simkarte, Bluetooth und WLAN ist die Akkulaufzeit wesentlich länger. Zudem habe ich so einen praktischen kleinen Erweiterungsakku, der die Akkukapazität des iPhones verdreifacht.

Ich konnte mich zum Navigieren mit dem Garmin nie richtig anfreunden. Das Display ist einfach zu klein. Zum Tracks nachfahren ist ein Garmin ok, für mehr aber auch nicht. Zudem sind die verfügbaren Apps (z.b. GPS Tracks und Iphigenie) für das iPhone einfach besser.

Zudem braucht man nur noch ein Ladegerät und hat im Zweifel eben noch ein Reservehandy dabei.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. Juni 2014)

mzaskar schrieb:


> ... obwohl es gibt mehere Polenwege



Isch weiss


----------



## mzaskar (1. Juni 2014)

Ohja eine Technikdiskussion  

Das iPhone hat halt Gute Seiten  mit Reserveakku ist das bestimmt TipTop 

Das mit den Apps und Karten stimmt schon  mich hatte es halt ein paar mal im Stich gelassen. Da gab es dann weder Navigation noch Telefon. Aber das kann natürlich auch am Benützer liegen


----------



## mzaskar (1. Juni 2014)

.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. Juni 2014)

Ich kenne den Weg, bin ich auch schon einmal gefahren 

Warum hast Du den Track denn schon wieder gelöscht?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. Juni 2014)

Ich überleg momentan noch was anderes: Die 50 Zoll Glotze macht sich etwas mickrig an der großen Wand im fürstlichen Wohngemach. Die Idee wäre die Glotze zu entfernen und anstattdessen einen lichtstarken, tageslichttauglichn Beamer zu installieren, der direkt auf die weiße Wand projektiert.

Ich dachte da an den Panasonic PT6000 (habe bereits den Vorgänger im Sportkeller im Einsatz). HDMI-Anschluss via Gefen Wireless HDMI Kit.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. Juni 2014)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Wer den Fluss kennt bekommt ein Ricola



Denk an das Ricola


----------



## wissefux (2. Juni 2014)

moin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (2. Juni 2014)

Ah grosser Beamer für die WM


----------



## wissefux (2. Juni 2014)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Ah grosser Beamer für die WM


 
er wird doch nicht plötzlich zum unterschichtensportlerzugucker werden 

ne, ne. da laufen dann garantiert andere sachen drüber


----------



## mzaskar (2. Juni 2014)

Er will es nur nicht zu geben 

Achja, einen guten Morgen 

Ricola liegt parat


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. Juni 2014)

moin, moin 

Keiner Sorge in meiner Anwesenheit wird kein einziges Spiel der Unterschichtenweltmeisterschaft in der fürstlichen Datscha gezeigt werden


----------



## mzaskar (2. Juni 2014)

Dann komm ich dich auch nicht besuchen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. Juni 2014)

Was für ein Tag: Uli im Bau und Carlos zurückgetreten.


----------



## wissefux (2. Juni 2014)

und nun noch iphone 6 ... wäre echt cool.


----------



## wissefux (2. Juni 2014)

gestaltet sich heute recht zäh und bislang ohne highlight ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. Juni 2014)

Du hast aber nicht ernsthaft jetzt schon mit einem iPhone 6 gerechnet, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (2. Juni 2014)

doch, weil mein vertrag ausläuft ...
wäre perfekt gewesen. und nun ? mein 4 er ist nicht mehr ios8 tauglich. jetzt aufs 5s umsteigen ? und dann kommt das 6 er doch gleich hinterher ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. Juni 2014)

War doch klar, dass es jetzt noch kein iphone 6 geben würde.

Na zwei bis drei Monate wirst Du wohl noch warten können, resp. Müssen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. Juni 2014)

Die Presse redet jetzt schon vom Weihnachtsgeschäft für das iPhone 6, dann müsstest Du noch etwas länger warten


----------



## wissefux (2. Juni 2014)

ist halt blöd mit grade auslaufendem vertrag ...


----------



## wissefux (3. Juni 2014)

moin


----------



## mzaskar (3. Juni 2014)

Moin, fühle mich schei$$e  entzündetes Ohr und Durchfall  obwohl so ein Tag fasten schadet nichts. Aber irgendwie find ich es mit wahrsten Sinne des Wortes, Kacke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. Juni 2014)

moin, moin 

Gut 2-rädrig nach EB gelangt 



wissefux schrieb:


> ist halt blöd mit grade auslaufendem vertrag ...



Du hast noch ein iPhone 4 und die Vertragslaufzeit ist normalerweise 24 Monate. Insofern kannst Du Dir doch schon seit zwei Jahren ein neues iPhone holen 

Was soll ich denn sagen, ich muss jetzt auch noch bis zum Herbst mit dem iPhone5s auskommen  



mzaskar schrieb:


> Moin, fühle mich schei$$e  entzündetes Ohr und Durchfall  obwohl so ein Tag fasten schadet nichts. Aber irgendwie find ich es mit wahrsten Sinne des Wortes, Kacke



Sich Schei$$e fühlen und Durchfall haben ist in der Tat Kacke 

Wer den Schaden hat ... 

Gute Besserung


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. Juni 2014)

Mal zurück zum Thema Beamer: Der neue Beamer für das Wohngemach wird wohl der Panasonic PT-AH1000E. Der ist noch erheblich lichtstärker als der 6000er.


----------



## wissefux (3. Juni 2014)

wahltho schrieb:


> Du hast noch ein iPhone 4 und die Vertragslaufzeit ist normalerweise 24 Monate. Insofern kannst Du Dir doch schon seit zwei Jahren ein neues iPhone holen
> 
> Was soll ich denn sagen, ich muss jetzt auch noch bis zum Herbst mit dem iPhone5s auskommen


 
so trivial ist das bei mir nicht  habe zwei verträge und immer verlängert mit neuem gerät, welches dann mal ich mal meine  bekommen hat. mit der letzten Verlängerung vor 2 jahren gab es dann wohl das zweite 4 er für meine , da sie mit dem Handy der vorherigen Verlängerung (android) nicht wirklich klar kam. da ich das nachvollziehen konnte, hab ich ihr das 4 er gegönnt und ging selber eben leer aus.

vielleicht grade ich dann jetzt auf 5s auf und dann mit der baldigen Verlängerung des zweiten vertrages beim 6 er zususchlagen. dann werden aber die Handy und sim karten getauscht und die welt ist wieder in ordnung 

mein beileid, hoffe du wirst den sommer noch mit 5s überstehen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. Juni 2014)

Wird verdammt hart, aber ich werde versuchen, mein Bestes zu geben


----------



## wissefux (3. Juni 2014)

wahltho schrieb:


> Wird verdammt hart, aber ich werde versuchen, mein Bestes zu geben


 
vielleicht kann ich ja bald mitfühlen, wie schlimm das mit einem 5s ist ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. Juni 2014)

Erstmal werde ich jetzt mein altes 5er (ohne s) zum Bike-Navi umfunktionieren


----------



## mzaskar (3. Juni 2014)

Freue mich schon darauf das mal in Aktion zu erleben, vielleicht starte ich doch noch mal einen Versuch


----------



## wissefux (3. Juni 2014)

blöd ist auch durch gewitter heimzuradeln. wer hat denn für heute schon diesen dreck bestellt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. Juni 2014)

Das war doch vorhergesagt. Ist aber bald schon wieder vorbei.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. Juni 2014)

Jetzt rumpelt es hier gerade in EB.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. Juni 2014)

Vor über zwei Stunden bereits gut und trocken 2-rädrig nach Hause gelangt.


----------



## wissefux (3. Juni 2014)

wahltho schrieb:


> Das war doch vorhergesagt. Ist aber bald schon wieder vorbei.


meine app hat max. leicht bewölkt gemeldet. ist halt die kostenfreie light version von deiner pro version. erst ab pro version wird wohl das wetter korrekt angezeigt. für morgen abend war die ganze zeit nass gemeldet ...


----------



## wissefux (3. Juni 2014)

iphone 5c is es nun geworden. 1 € fand ich fair für 32 gb ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. Juni 2014)

Die Regenradarvorhersage ist einfach essentiell.

Morgen Nachmittag und Abend soll es Schauer geben, das wir mir aber nastürlich die 100% 2-Radquote nicht versauen (bezogen auf mittlerweile mehr als ein Jahr)


----------



## wissefux (4. Juni 2014)

moin. auto !

der radar hat mir angezeigt, dass es noch etwa 3 h dauern würde, bis das kleine fiese regengebiet durch ist. daher entschied ich zu fahren. von gewitter bekommt man da ja auch nix mit. was soll ich sagen, kaum zu hause, wars auch schon so gut wie durch. so weit zu den 3 stunden ... ne halbe stunde abwarten hätte es voll getan ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. Juni 2014)

moin. moin. 2-rad !

... aber wie immer erst nach dem Frühsport 

Bei mir hatte die Regenradarvorhersage gestern Nachmittag klar angezeigt, dass um 17:30 Uhr alles vorbei ist. Dem war auch so und ich bin dementsprechend gut nach Hause gekommen.


----------



## mzaskar (4. Juni 2014)

Der WahlTho ist schon recht ausgeFUXt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. Juni 2014)

Ich bin schon ein Schlaues Kerlchen - Ich hab mich deshalb auch richtig lieb gewonnen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. Juni 2014)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich hab' noch drei Wochen ungeplanten Urlaub für dieses Jahr; da muss ich mir auch langsam mal was überlegen.



Habe für die zweite Augusthälfte mal zwei Wochen Urlaub beantragt. Momentan hätte ich Lust evtl. zwei Wochen mit dem 2-Rad alleine in die Alpen zu gehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (4. Juni 2014)

Kommst vorbei und dann bekommst du dein Ricola 





Du kannst gerne dein Basislager bei mir aufschlagen, einen Ruhetag einplanen, meine Werkstatt benutzen oder was auch immer. 
Ich kann dich auch irgendwo aufgabeln und wieder aussetzen wenn du willst.  

Aber du willst bestimmt auch den Westen oder Osten der Alpen besuchen.  

Bei mir auf der Liste steht noch Matterhorn Umrandung. Aber da brauche ich mehr Ausdauer und weniger Faulheit für.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. Juni 2014)

Ich weiss noch nicht, wo ich in will, evtl. Top of Wallis. Graubünden/Vinschgau wäre aber auch gut.


----------



## mzaskar (4. Juni 2014)

Sag Bescheid was du treibst. Evtl. Kann ich ja mal Sa/So Bremsklotz spielen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. Juni 2014)

Auch gut 2-rädrig wieder nach Hause gelangt 

Anfangs hat es etwas geregnet, worauf ich prompt den Fehler gemacht hatte, eine Regenjacke überzuziehen. Die habe ich aber ganz schnell wieder ausgezogen.


----------



## wissefux (5. Juni 2014)

moin, heute riskier ich mal wieder 2 rad ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Juni 2014)

moin moin.

Heute ob früher wichtiger geschäftlicher Termine ausnahmsweise etwas früher erwacht.

Frühsport erledigt (das Privat-Fitti ist wirklich eine der größten Segnungen der fürstlichen Datscha). Wie immer mit dem 2-Rad nach EB - Da gibt es nichts zu riskieren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Juni 2014)

Wochenende


----------



## mzaskar (5. Juni 2014)

Fast, morgen HO


----------



## wissefux (6. Juni 2014)

moin. noch einmal frostig ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. Juni 2014)

moin moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. Juni 2014)

Heute habe A. und ich bei schönstem Wetter eine herrliche 2-Radtour im Taunus unternommen:

Hohemark, Marmostein, Saalburg, Herzbergturm mit Einkehr, Sandplacken, Fuxi und Retour


----------



## wissefux (6. Juni 2014)

auch ich war im taunus unterwegs. hat aber nur bis naturfreundehaus gereicht ... bei meinen mitfahrern ;-)


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. Juni 2014)

moin, moin 

Frühstücken und dann geht's wieder ab auf das 2-Rad


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. Juni 2014)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... und dann geht's wieder ab auf das 2-Rad



 Wieder eine sehr schöne Tour im Hochtaunus 

Hohemark-Goldgrube-Lindenberg-Sandplacken-Fuxi-Alder-Abfahrt über Schwarzen Balken/Vic-Trail-Retour


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. Juni 2014)

Mir fällt gerade auf: Ich bin jetzt schon wieder seit vier Wochen überhaupt kein 4-Rad mehr gefahren


----------



## wissefux (7. Juni 2014)

am fuxi war ich heut auch mit frauchen ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. Juni 2014)

moin, moin 



wissefux schrieb:


> am fuxi war ich heut auch mit frauchen ...



Mit/ohne 2-Rad und/oder 4-Bein?


----------



## wissefux (8. Juni 2014)

moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. Juni 2014)

Zurück aus der 2-Rad-Tour im Taunus, heute etwas kürzer, aber dafür wieder ziemlich knackig


----------



## wissefux (8. Juni 2014)

wahltho schrieb:


> moin, moin
> 
> 
> 
> Mit/ohne 2-Rad und/oder 4-Bein?



mit 2 rad und ohne 4 bein. am fuxtanz wurden uns die neu aufgestellten liegen zum verhängnis 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. Juni 2014)

Tach auch


----------



## wissefux (9. Juni 2014)

moin.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. Juni 2014)

Wieder eine sehr schöne Runde im Taunus gedreht 

Höhepunkte: Haus-Trail, Kocherfels, Vic-Trail und Hünertberg.

... und ich Habe heute auch einen würdigen Nachfolger für meinen früheren Haus-Trail, den Mannstief-Trail gefunden: Genial flowig, einfach endlos und obwohl er ja doch leider irgendwann ende muss, endet er sogar fast direkt vor meiner Haustür   

Hatte heute nur leider einen Trail-Schleicher vor mir, aber da konnte ich mal wieder gut das Freihändigfahren im Trail praktizieren


----------



## wissefux (9. Juni 2014)

immer diese trailschleicher ... blieb mir auf meiner tour zum grossen feldi und zurück heute erspart.


----------



## wissefux (10. Juni 2014)

moin. warm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. Juni 2014)

Moin. Moin 

Irgendwer weggespült? Heute Nacht waren in der Ferne Donner zu hören und Blitze zu sehen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. Juni 2014)

Jetzt heisst es aber erstmal wieder:

*Frühsport!!!*


----------



## wissefux (10. Juni 2014)

wahltho schrieb:


> Irgendwer weggespült? Heute Nacht waren in der Ferne Donner zu hören und Blitze zu sehen.


 
das kam klar aus deiner richtung, aber offenbar noch weiter weg richtung süd/ost. k. steht noch, kein tropfen kam von oben.

wird sich heute aber wohl ändern ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. Juni 2014)

Ich hatte es klar aus Richtung westen/süd gehört und dort auch Blitze am Himmel gesehen.

Hier hat es leider keinen einzigen Tropfen gegeben 

Gleich aber erstmal ab auf das 2-rad Richtung EB


----------



## wissefux (10. Juni 2014)

fph meldet aktuell leichten regen ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. Juni 2014)

Sehr schön 2-rädrig nach EB gelangt 

Heute komplett im IT-ler-Look: Kurze Hose und Sandalen ohne Socken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (10. Juni 2014)

wahltho schrieb:


> Heute komplett im IT-ler-Look: Kurze Hose und Sandalen ohne Socken


 
fast dito. aber da ich kein it-ler bin hab ich noch socken an  hier ist nämlich die klima mal wieder am ar....


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. Juni 2014)

Sandalen mit Socken


----------



## Hopi (10. Juni 2014)

wissefux schrieb:


> fast dito. aber da ich kein it-ler bin hab ich noch socken an  hier ist nämlich die klima mal wieder am ar....




buuuhhaaaaa das Bild bekomme ich nicht mehr aus dem Kopf


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. Juni 2014)

Wahrscheinlich weisse Tennissocken


----------



## a-rs (10. Juni 2014)

Trocken nach EB. Mal sehen was der Rückweg so bringt ...


----------



## wissefux (10. Juni 2014)

Hopi schrieb:


> buuuhhaaaaa das Bild bekomme ich nicht mehr aus dem Kopf


 
so schlimm ?


----------



## wissefux (10. Juni 2014)

wahltho schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich weisse Tennissocken


 
selbstverständlich ... nicht


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. Juni 2014)

a-rs schrieb:


> Trocken nach EB. Mal sehen was der Rückweg so bringt ...



Und wenn nicht, was soll's: Man ist ja schliesslich nicht aus Zucker


----------



## a-rs (10. Juni 2014)

Genau. Vielleicht wird das der erste Einsatz für die neue Regenjacke. Wenn ich die bisher mit hatte, bin ich immer trocken nach Hause gekommen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. Juni 2014)

Ich hab für Home-EB-Home nie irgendwas dabei, weder Werkzeug noch Regenklamotten.

Ich hab nur für den absoluten Notfall eine Reserveregenjacke in EB deponiert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. Juni 2014)

Gut und trocken 2-rädrig nach Hause gelangt


----------



## Hopi (10. Juni 2014)

wissefux schrieb:


> so schlimm ?




noch viel schlimmer


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. Juni 2014)

Vorhin hat es irgendwo wieder gedonnert und es geht hier gerade ein etwas kühlerer Wind. es muss also irgendwo runtergemacht haben.


----------



## wissefux (10. Juni 2014)

hier nicht ... noch nicht. abkühlen ist hier aber auch angesagt !


----------



## wissefux (11. Juni 2014)

moin. kam auch kaum was über nacht ... was "unwetter" angeht, so liegen wir doch recht begünstigt. selten wird es richtig heftig ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. Juni 2014)

moin, moin 

Der grosse Regen kam genau wie vorhergesagt pünktlich gegen 07 Uhr.

Die fürstliche Datscha liegt aber wie so meist recht begünstigt und bekommt nur die Ausläufer ab. Westlich davon macht es derzeit wohl recht heftig runter 

Zeit für Frühsport und gegen 08:30 Uhr sollte dann das Meiste vorbei sein und die 100%-ige 2-Rad-Quote ist in in kleinster Form gefährdet  

Gestern wurde bereits der Gegen-Wireless-HDMI-Adapter bestellt. Heute ist dann wahrscheinlich der neue Panasonic Beamer dran 

... jetzt aber wie gesagt erstmal vor den vorhandenen Panasonic-Beame im privaten Keller-Fitti.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. Juni 2014)

Update: Aus dem Westen hört man das Heulen von Sirenen, da muss wohl Keller-Unter sein  

Auch gut, dass die fürstliche Datscha


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. Juni 2014)

Frühsport erledigt, Regen durch, auf geht's 2-rädrig nach EB


----------



## mzaskar (11. Juni 2014)

Kein Frühsport aber mit Velo zur Arbeit (Bike to Work)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (11. Juni 2014)

yep, hat im westen gut geschifft heute früh ... gut 4 rädrig und trocken durchgekommen


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. Juni 2014)

gut 2 rädrig und trocken heimgekommen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Juni 2014)

moin. 

Frühsport erledigt ... 2-Rad nach EB

Heute sollte der DHL-Mann viele schöne Sachen bringen


----------



## mzaskar (12. Juni 2014)

Heute kurzbehosed und in TShirt zur Arbeit. Aber irgendwie nach dem umziehen und dem Gang zum Lift doch verschwitzt 

Gestern auf demHeimweg war es echt warm, ich konnte gar nicht so langsam fahren, das ich nicht geschwitzt hätte


----------



## wissefux (13. Juni 2014)

moin. endlich wm !


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Juni 2014)

moin moin 

 Warm ist es doch schon länger? Oder was meinst Du mit wm?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (13. Juni 2014)

*w*onder*m*ike


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Juni 2014)

Gut - Ich hatte schon befürchtet, dass es wieder um Unterschichtensport gehen würde.


----------



## wissefux (13. Juni 2014)

wahltho schrieb:


> Gut - Ich hatte schon befürchtet, dass es wieder um Unterschichtensport gehen würde.


 
ich , niemals


----------



## wissefux (14. Juni 2014)

moin.


----------



## ratte (14. Juni 2014)

Brrrr, frisch. 
Mach mal einer die Heizung wieder an.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. Juni 2014)

Tach auch


----------



## mzaskar (14. Juni 2014)

Ziel für Morgen (ob mit bike oder Touren ski  entscheide ich vor Ort 

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tomasee
http://www.maighelshuette.ch/touren

Heute war Bikepflege angesagt, Sommerreifen wurden montiert, Ketten geschmiert, Bremsbeläge gewechselt und das Argon von einer Staubschicht aus Sihlradwegstaub befreit


----------



## wissefux (15. Juni 2014)

wahltho schrieb:


> Gut - Ich hatte schon befürchtet, dass es wieder um Unterschichtensport gehen würde.


im grunde geht es aktuell eher um nachtschichtensport denn um unterschichtensport


----------



## wissefux (15. Juni 2014)

moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. Juni 2014)

moin moin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. Juni 2014)

Heute eine 2-Rad-Runde im Taunus gedreht und auf dem Rückweg ganz in der Nähe der fürstlichen Datscha nach Jahren mal wieder die Ratte getroffen  

Wie klein doch die Welt ist


----------



## wissefux (15. Juni 2014)

ratten gibts doch überall, in der nähe der datscha würd ich mir aber sorgen machen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. Juni 2014)

Naja, Nachschub für die beiden Jagdkatzen des Fürsten wäre schon vonnöten, nachdem die Mäuse hier langsam ausgehen


----------



## ratte (15. Juni 2014)

Hmmm, bei einer Einladung in des Fürsten's Datscha wäre ich dann wohl erstmal arg vorsichtig. 

Danke für die Wegbeschreibung. Alles gefunden, auch wenn die Natur sich die Hügel gerade wiedererobert.


----------



## wissefux (16. Juni 2014)

ratte schrieb:


> Hmmm, bei einer Einladung in des Fürsten's Datscha wäre ich dann wohl erstmal arg vorsichtig.


 
als fux gabs mit den lokalen tigern der datscha kein Problem, aber als ratte ...   

moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. Juni 2014)

moin, moin 

Heute Nacht hat's wieder mindestens eine Maus erwischt ...


----------



## mzaskar (16. Juni 2014)

Aber wenig für 2 Tigerchen  Du solltest mal weniger füttern 

Guten Morgen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. Juni 2014)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Aber wenig für 2 Tigerchen



Das Problem, wie oben geschrieben, ist ja eher, dass die Tierchen, vor allen Dingen der Kater hier in den letzten Monaten so geräubert hat, dass kaum noch etwas übrig ist. Tlw. waren es drei oder vier Mäuse die Nacht und bei den Nachbarn lagen auch noch welche. Eigentlich gut, denn früher gab es hier ob der Lage am Waldrand viel Probleme mit Wühlmäusen, die jetzt aber laut Nachbarn kaum noch auftreten.

Zudem frisst zumindest der Kater seine Beute auch, also bekommen wir gar nicht alles mit.

Jetzt brauche die Tigerchen halt Nachschub...

... hatte ich den Vogel gestern abend und die Maus gestern morgen eigentlich erwähnt?

Nach dem Frühsport sehr schön 2-rädrig nach EB gelangt


----------



## wissefux (16. Juni 2014)

wahltho schrieb:


> Jetzt brauche die Tigerchen halt Nachschub...


 
na, da kommt ja so ne ratte grade recht, wenn die mäuse aus sind 
ist sowieso viel fetter und nahrhafter, manchmal aber auch wehrhafter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (16. Juni 2014)

wahltho schrieb:


> Zudem frisst zumindest der Kater seine Beute auch, also bekommen wir gar nicht alles mit.


 
So ist es am besten, bei unseren bin ich ab und an Morgens in die Reste getreten 



wahltho schrieb:


> Jetzt brauche die Tigerchen halt Nachschub...


 
Der wächst von selbst 



wahltho schrieb:


> ... hatte ich den Vogel gestern abend und die Maus gestern morgen eigentlich erwähnt?


 
Vogel ist immer etwas an das man sich weniger gewöhnt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. Juni 2014)

wissefux schrieb:


> na, da kommt ja so ne ratte grade recht, wenn die mäuse aus sind
> ist sowieso viel fetter und nahrhafter, manchmal aber auch wehrhafter



Na so viel ist an der Ratte jetzt aber auch nicht dran, der Fux wäre da wesentlich nahrhafter


----------



## mzaskar (16. Juni 2014)

Und du hast etwas um an der fürstlichen Streitwagenantenne an zu bringen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. Juni 2014)

Sprich mich lieber nicht auf mein vierrädriges Spassgefährt an, das steht schon wieder seit über fünf Wochen ungenutzt in der Garage


----------



## wissefux (16. Juni 2014)

wahltho schrieb:


> Na so viel ist an der Ratte jetzt aber auch nicht dran, der Fux wäre da wesentlich nahrhafter


 
mag sein, aber der fux ist auch der katze in sachen beisskraft überlegen 

die ratte hat aber bestimmt noch was ähnlich nahrhaftes im gepäck


----------



## Hopi (16. Juni 2014)

wissefux schrieb:


> die ratte hat aber bestimmt noch was ähnlich nahrhaftes im gepäck




Ich bin nicht dick!!!!!!!!! Nur etwas zu klein für mein Gewicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (16. Juni 2014)

Hopi schrieb:


> Ich bin nicht dick!!!!!!!!! Nur etwas zu klein für mein Gewicht


 
dito. aber die rede war ja auch nur von "nahrhaft" 

... noch 3 h bis *SCHLAAAAAAAAAAAAANDDDDDDDDDDDD ! *


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. Juni 2014)

War gestern eigentlich wieder so eine komische CTF im Taunus?


----------



## wissefux (16. Juni 2014)

yep. taunusmarathon. gibts einen ganzen fred hier nebenan ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. Juni 2014)

Ach das war's.

Gut 2-rädrig heimgekommen. Heute herrschte um kurz nach Fünf bereits 4-rad-mässig das absolute Verkehrschaos, wahrscheinlich weil alle Unterschichtler rechtzeitig zum D-Unterschichtenspielstart zu Hause sein wollten.


----------



## wissefux (17. Juni 2014)

moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. Juni 2014)

Tach auch 

Heute mal etwas früher als sonst ob eines leichten Anfluges seniler Bettflucht.

Etwas kühler da draussen.

Frühsport erledigt, gleich geht's ab auf das 2-Rad.


----------



## wissefux (18. Juni 2014)

moin.
Frühsport erledigt ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. Juni 2014)

moin.
Frühsport Teil 1 im Privatfitti erledigt ...

... jetzt kommt Frühsport Teil 2, nämlich 2-rädrig nach EB ...


----------



## mzaskar (18. Juni 2014)

Bike to work hat einen positiven Einfluss auf meine Leistunsfähigkeit


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. Juni 2014)

Surprise, surprise


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (18. Juni 2014)

Ich bin auch völlig baff


----------



## wissefux (19. Juni 2014)

moin


----------



## mzaskar (19. Juni 2014)

Alkohol macht Beine hohl


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. Juni 2014)

Ich dachte Birne hohl 

Moin, Moin


----------



## mzaskar (19. Juni 2014)

Nee, ich habe einen Selbstversuch gemacht.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. Juni 2014)

So was macht man auch nicht.

A. und ich haben heute eine sehr schöne Runde durch den Hochtaunus gedreht


----------



## wissefux (19. Juni 2014)

ebenfalls eine schöne runde im hohen taunus gedreht : feldberg und altkönig. dazu schöne trails bergauf und bergab. abschliessende krönung war der trail am tempel bei der königsteiner burg runter ins woogtal. der ist mittlerweile noch heftiger im abgang und es hätte mich beinahe vom rad gehauen.
beim kastel unterhalb der weilquelle den iggi getroffen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. Juni 2014)

Für mich ist jetzt der krönende Abschluss jeder Tour der längste und flowigste Trail des Taunus, der quasi vor meiner Haustür endet   

Am morgigen Frei-tag passiert wieder so Einiges: Der Paketkasten soll geliefert, der 3. DSL-Anschluss geschaltet werden und evtl. kommt auch morgen schon der neue Center-Speaker für die A/V-Anlage im fürstlichen Wohngemach an


----------



## wissefux (19. Juni 2014)

wahltho schrieb:


> Für mich ist jetzt der krönende Abschluss jeder Tour der längste und flowigste Trail des Taunus, der quasi vor meiner Haustür endet


erklär mal genauer, bei dir in der gegend kenn ich kaum trails ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. Juni 2014)

Per PN, damit dieses Trail-Kleinod nicht zu bekannt wird


----------



## wissefux (19. Juni 2014)

auch recht


----------



## wissefux (20. Juni 2014)

moin. herrlicher fahrt in den fph am brückentag.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. Juni 2014)

moin. herrlich ausgepennt am freien brückentag.

Eine Schweigeminute für die Helden der pro forma Urlaubsvertretung, die sich am heutigen Tage aufopferungsvoll und pflichtbewusst für ihre Kollegen den Ar*** plattsitzen und/oder das Ende des Internets suchen!


----------



## wissefux (20. Juni 2014)

Eine Schweigeminute für die Helden der pro forma Urlaubsvertretung, die sich am heutigen Tage aufopferungsvoll und pflichtbewusst für ihre Kollegen den Ar*** plattsitzen und/oder das Ende des Internets suchen!  [/QUOTE]

nix da, hier wird was geschafft ! und dem Internet hat eh einer ne endlosschleife verpasst, so dass man wohl nie das ende finden wird 

wo bleibt eigentlich meine pn


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. Juni 2014)

Kommt heute noch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. Juni 2014)

wissefux schrieb:


> nix da, hier wird was geschafft !



 Klar - Zumindest wird auch heute Geld 'rausgeschafft


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. Juni 2014)

Der Paketkasten ist montiert und angebracht 

@fux: Falls Du Dir jemals so ein Ding holen solltest, würde ich Dir den Aufbau-Service empfehlen, denn man muss den Kasten selbst zusammenbauen und zwar grösstenteils mit Sicherheitsschrauben, die sich nach der Montage mit konventionellem Werkzeug nicht wieder lösen lassen, also ein Fehler bei der Montage und Du hast geloost  

Jetzt muss noch neue B&O Center-Speaker an die Wand.

Die Telekom hat sich aber leider noch nicht gemeldet


----------



## mzaskar (20. Juni 2014)

Wie sieht denn ein Paketkasten aus? Wie gross? Bei uns haben die Briefkästen einen sogenannten "Milchkasten" . Dort passen Pakete etwas grösser als ein Schuhkarton rein.


----------



## wissefux (20. Juni 2014)

wahltho schrieb:


> @fux: Falls Du Dir jemals so ein Ding holen solltest, würde ich Dir den Aufbau-Service empfehlen, denn man muss den Kasten selbst zusammenbauen und zwar grösstenteils mit Sicherheitsschrauben, die sich nach der Montage mit konventionellem Werkzeug nicht wieder lösen lassen, also ein Fehler bei der Montage und Du hast geloost



dachte bei selbstmontage eher an verschraubung im boden oder an der hauswand. aber so ist das definitv nix für den fux und an falschen ende gespart ...
mach mal ein foto von dem teil ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. Juni 2014)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Bei uns haben die Briefkästen einen sogenannten "Milchkasten" . Dort passen Pakete etwas grösser als ein Schuhkarton rein.



Öhh - Die XL-Variante, die ich bestellt habe, hat 166l Fassungsvermögen, also eher eine kleine halbe Badewanne


----------



## wissefux (21. Juni 2014)

moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. Juni 2014)

moin moin

Und schon werden die Tage wieder kürzer


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. Juni 2014)

Der dritte DSL-Anschluss wurde heute auch geschaltet und das Netzwerk gerade entsprechend umkonfiguriert


----------



## mzaskar (21. Juni 2014)

Heute mal Gevatter Rhein einen Besuch abgestattet, dort wo er beginnt 






Und reingepisselt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. Juni 2014)

Sau!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (22. Juni 2014)

Was will Mann machen  






Noch alles klar


----------



## wissefux (22. Juni 2014)

moin schland


----------



## wissefux (22. Juni 2014)

.... und der rest der welt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. Juni 2014)

Moin, Moin


----------



## wissefux (23. Juni 2014)

moin


----------



## mzaskar (23. Juni 2014)

Moin  heute geht es zum Gesundheitscheck


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. Juni 2014)

moin, moin 

Ich hoffe, der Doc liest Dir mal die Leviten 

Frühsport erledigt, gleicht geht's auf dem 2-Rad nach EB...


----------



## mzaskar (23. Juni 2014)

Pah


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. Juni 2014)

Deiner Reaktion entnehme ich aber schon, dass es nichts bringen würde, wenn er es denn tatsächlich mal tun würde 

Sehr schön 2-rädrig nach EB gelangt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (23. Juni 2014)

Ich gehe aus gewissen Ereignissen der letzten Jahre zum Doc, daher ist es mir ganz und gar nicht egal was er sagt. Im Gegenteil es hat einige Zeit gedauert, diesen Termin zu machen, da ich gewisse Bedenken hatte und habe.

Aber Bewegung gibt es auch 

http://adventures.garmin.com/by/stefan-willibald/oberalppass-pizolastock-tomasee/


----------



## wissefux (24. Juni 2014)

moin


----------



## mzaskar (24. Juni 2014)

It's raining cats and dogs  zum ersten mal wieder im Bus unterwegs und voll die Umstellung des Fahrplanes verpasst


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. Juni 2014)

moin moin 

Herrliches Sommerwetter 

Nach dem Frühsport sehr schön 2-rädrig nach EB gelangt


----------



## wissefux (25. Juni 2014)

moin. endlich legal kreiseln ...


----------



## mzaskar (25. Juni 2014)

Moin, bin müde


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (25. Juni 2014)

hopp schwiezzzz ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. Juni 2014)

moin, moin 

Ausgepennt, Frühsport, 2-rädrig nach EB - BAU


----------



## mzaskar (25. Juni 2014)

wissefux schrieb:


> hopp schwiezzzz ...


 
schreibt sich: Hopp Schwiiz


----------



## wissefux (25. Juni 2014)

hab die hessischsprachige schweizvariante gewählt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. Juni 2014)

N'Abend 

Wo ist denn die hessische Schweiz?


----------



## wissefux (25. Juni 2014)

überall wo waschechte hessen in der schweiz unterwegs sind


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. Juni 2014)

moin, moin 

Ich möchte an dieser Stelle noch mal darauf hinweisen, dass ich kein Hesse, sondern ein waschechter Westfale bin.

Heute mal wieder ein Anflug seniler Bettflucht, daher leider nicht ausgepennt, aber dafür den Frühsport schon erledigt. Daher geht es jetzt gleich schon 2-rädrig nach EB.


----------



## mzaskar (26. Juni 2014)

Unn ich ben wasch echter Saarlänner


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. Juni 2014)

Sehr schön 2-rädrig nach EB gelangt 

Etwas frischer, aber das kurzärmelige Sommeroberhemd hat trotzdem ausgereicht.


----------



## mzaskar (26. Juni 2014)

Bin noch beim Frühstück  so eine WM ist anstrengend


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. Juni 2014)

Komisch, dass die Leute immer vom Sportschauen so müde werden


----------



## mzaskar (26. Juni 2014)

Ist doch Sonnenklar warum:


90 Miunuten voll Konzentration
90 Minuten den Schiedsrichter beschimpfen
90 Minuten den Trainer kritisieren
90 Minuten ständiges Hände vor den Kopf schlagen
90 Minuten Kommentare abgeben, was alles besser gemacht werden kann
90 Minuten Bier trinken um den Flüssigkeitsverlust zu kompensieren
90 Minuten mit den Füssen wippen als Ausdruck der Anspannung
90 Minuten gelegentliches Aufspringen aus der Sitzenden Position
90 Minuten mit den Generischen Fans und Supporter lamentieren
90 Minuten gelegentlichen Fussball zuseher erklären warum denn jetzt schon wieder Abseits ist  
Du siehst das sind 900 Minuten Sport


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. Juni 2014)

Genial! 

http://www.spiegel.de/kultur/tv/tv-...f-cards-homeland-in-140-zeichen-a-965125.html


----------



## wissefux (26. Juni 2014)

isch bin hesse verflixt noch e mal !


----------



## wissefux (26. Juni 2014)

schlaaaaaaaaaand !


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. Juni 2014)

Uff - Wieder ein Uschi-Spiel überstanden


----------



## mzaskar (26. Juni 2014)

Bin noch völlig fertig


----------



## wissefux (26. Juni 2014)

wahltho schrieb:


> Uff - Wieder ein Uschi-Spiel überstanden


du wirst doch nicht etwa zugeschaut haben


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. Juni 2014)

Gott, an den ich nicht glaube, bewahre


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. Juni 2014)

Grüß Gott, an den ich nicht glaube


----------



## wissefux (28. Juni 2014)

moin. den wm freien tag gut rumgebracht. heute gehts zum glück schon weiter ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. Juni 2014)

moin, moin 

Heute gab es eine Premiere: Mit dem 4-Rad nach EB 

Der heutige nichtfreie Samstag gildet aber nicht in der Statistik


----------



## wissefux (29. Juni 2014)

moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. Juni 2014)

Tach auch 

Hätte noch länger pennen können


----------



## wissefux (29. Juni 2014)

was hat dich daran gehindert ? das tolle wetter etwa ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. Juni 2014)

a) die senile Bettflucht und b) die Notwendigkeit, dass A. aufstehen musste


----------



## wissefux (30. Juni 2014)

moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. Juni 2014)

moin moin

Ausgepennt, Frühsport, 2-rädrig nach EB ...


----------



## wissefux (30. Juni 2014)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Ist doch Sonnenklar warum:
> 
> 
> 90 Miunuten voll Konzentration
> ...


 
  .... und manchmal noch ein paar Minuten länger


----------



## mzaskar (30. Juni 2014)

Ausgepennt, Erkältet, Homeoffice


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. Juni 2014)

Schmand!!!!


----------



## wissefux (30. Juni 2014)

schlaaaaaaaaaand


----------



## wissefux (1. Juli 2014)

moin. verflixt kurze nacht ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. Juli 2014)

Kurze Nacht? Warum das denn? 

Ausgepennt, Frühsport, auf (mit) dem 2-Rad nach EB ...

Wie ist denn eigentlich das gestrige Uschisportspiel ausgegangen? Ist endlich Ruhe?


----------



## mzaskar (1. Juli 2014)

wissefux schrieb:


> .... und manchmal noch ein paar Minuten länger


Yeep, eben auch mal mehr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (1. Juli 2014)

wahltho schrieb:


> Kurze Nacht? Warum das denn?
> 
> Wie ist denn eigentlich das gestrige Uschisportspiel ausgegangen? Ist endlich Ruhe?


 
kurze nacht wg. uschisport samt Verlängerung 

und ruhe ist erst am 13.07.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. Juli 2014)

Na erstmal müssen die teutonischen Uschisportler am Freitag wohl eine weitere Schlacht im epischen Kampf zwischen Ost- und Westgoten bestehen 

Mit den Franzosen habe ich auch noch eine Rechnung offen: Die haben 1914 meinen Urgroßvater erschossen 

... ok, ok ich muss zwar zugegeben, dass der dort auch dort einmarschiert, aber trotzdem war das übertrieben


----------



## wissefux (1. Juli 2014)

mit den franzosen wirds immer spassig und aufregend. zuviel passiert in der jüngeren vergangenheit. da ist immer feuer im spiel.
für deinen urgrossvater tuts mir leid, wie für jeden anderen auch, der so sinnfrei ums leben kommt ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. Juli 2014)

Ich hab' den Westgoten schon längst verziehen, sonst wäre ich ja nicht so frankophil und würde jedes Jahr mindestens ein Mal dort Urlaub machen und auch Erwägung ziehen, später einmal dort zu überwintern


----------



## wissefux (1. Juli 2014)

bei den südlichen westgoten


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. Juli 2014)

Yepp


----------



## wissefux (1. Juli 2014)

schade schweiz


----------



## wissefux (2. Juli 2014)

moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. Juli 2014)

moin moin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (2. Juli 2014)

N'Abend


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. Juli 2014)

GN8


----------



## mzaskar (2. Juli 2014)

Psst


----------



## wissefux (3. Juli 2014)

MOIN


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. Juli 2014)

Gääähhhhhnnnn


----------



## wissefux (3. Juli 2014)

wahltho schrieb:


> Gääähhhhhnnnn


 
ist ja gut, morgen abend geht's doch schon weiter mit der wm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. Juli 2014)

Das interessiert mich soviel, als wenn ich China der bewusste Sack Reiss platzen würde


----------



## a-rs (3. Juli 2014)

WM ist nur wichtig für die Wahl der Verkehrsmittel.  Morgen 17.00 mit dem Auto aus EB raus könnte nicht so ideal sein


----------



## wissefux (3. Juli 2014)

a-rs schrieb:


> WM ist nur wichtig für die Wahl der Verkehrsmittel.  Morgen 17.00 mit dem Auto aus EB raus könnte nicht so ideal sein


wer schafft denn freitags um die zeit noch ?


----------



## a-rs (3. Juli 2014)

Unsere Servicezeit geht bis 17.00 Wahrscheinlich sitzen da aber schon alle fertig zum Aufspringen am Tisch.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. Juli 2014)

Bei WM spielen ist hier in EB auf den Stassen immer schon ab 16 Uhr die Hölle los.


----------



## wissefux (4. Juli 2014)

moin


----------



## wissefux (4. Juli 2014)

gehts euch auch so wie mir ?

diese aktuell ständig gebrauchte "ganz ehrlich" floskel geht mir ja sowas von aufn sagg mittlerweile.
warum ist die welt um mich rum plötzlich so übertrieben ehrlich 

okaaaaay, früher hies das noch so (möglichst langgezogen) oder aber "das problem ist ..." seltsam nur, dass solche Floskeln übers ganze voll verbreiten und nach gewisser zeit zum glück wieder verebben ...

ganz ehrlich verfolgt mich sogar bis zu wm-kommentaren und in diverse Werbespots 

fallen euch auch noch solche Floskeln ein ?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. Juli 2014)

moin  moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. Juli 2014)

wahltho schrieb:


> moin  moin



Das sollte jetzt aber keine Floskel sein


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. Juli 2014)

*Schmand!!!*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (4. Juli 2014)

schlaaaaaand !!!!!


----------



## wissefux (5. Juli 2014)

moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Juli 2014)

Tachchen


----------



## mzaskar (5. Juli 2014)

Neue Kaffemaschine 







Moin Moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Juli 2014)

Kann man wahrscheinlich auch gut zum Bauen von Molotow Cocktails verwenden


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Juli 2014)

Nicht nur, dass mir die Hosen kaum noch passen, jetzt fangen auch noch die ersten T-Shirts an zu spannen


----------



## wissefux (5. Juli 2014)

zuviel muskeln aufgebaut ?


----------



## mzaskar (5. Juli 2014)

Arni


----------



## wissefux (6. Juli 2014)

moin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (6. Juli 2014)

Psst, schlafe noch


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. Juli 2014)

Morgääähhhnnn 

Tja der Fux zelebriert halt sehr gerne seine frühzeitige Erkrankung an der senilen Bettflucht 

Zu den Muskeln: Aufgebaut ja, zu viele noch nicht


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. Juli 2014)

Heute Nacht wird's an einigen Orten noch krachen, da zieht von Westen eine Gewitterfront rein.


----------



## ratte (6. Juli 2014)

Es kracht jetzt schon. Mussten gerade mal kurz Blumen einsammeln. Jetzt tobt's ein wenig.


----------



## a-rs (6. Juli 2014)

In Oberursel geht es auch los.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. Juli 2014)

War hier aber nicht so schlimm, etwas kräftigerer Wind und dann Regen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (7. Juli 2014)

moin. ausgepennt.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. Juli 2014)

moin, moin 

Ausgepennt, Frühsport, 2-rädrig nach EB ...


----------



## mzaskar (7. Juli 2014)

Moin Frei-tag


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. Juli 2014)

Moin, Moin 

Wie meinst Du das denn jetzt: Gestern Frei-Tag oder Heute Frei-Tag?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. Juli 2014)

Frühsport erledigt, auf mit dem 2-Rad nach EB ...


----------



## wissefux (8. Juli 2014)

ausgepennt. frei-tag.


----------



## mzaskar (8. Juli 2014)

Frei-tag again


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. Juli 2014)

Gut 2-rädrig nach EB gelangt. Unterwegs gab's ein paar Tropfen von oben, was aber nicht weiter gestört hat. Jeans und Oberhemd sind schon wieder trocken.


----------



## mzaskar (8. Juli 2014)

Hier schüttet es wie Sau. Da wird der Frei-Tag zum Wartung und Schoppingtag


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. Juli 2014)

Nebenbei und unbemerkt die 15k-Frage gelöst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (8. Juli 2014)

glückwunsch, sagg alder


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. Juli 2014)

Habe noch mal nachgeschaut: Wir sind noch weit von der Anzahl Posts von Teil 1 entfernt: Teil 1 hatte ca 57k Posts.

Dafür sind nach Anzahl Posts die Top 10 Threads im Frankfurter Lokalforum fast ausschließlich Plausch Freds


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. Juli 2014)

Liebe deutsche Uschi-Sportler & Uschi-Sportfans, sprecht mir ganz langsam nach: "Auf Wiedersehen Brasilien!"


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. Juli 2014)

Haben die Brasilianer was falsches gefrühstückt?


----------



## Rubik (8. Juli 2014)

Für Brasilien ganz klar - schlimmer geht nimmer!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. Juli 2014)

Ich sehe immer nur den Spielstand auf der HP von n-tv.

0:5 

Die Schlagzeilen sind wie immer martialisch und erinnern eher an eine Völkerschlacht als an ein sportliches Ereignis. Naja lieber 22 Leute im Stadium, die i.d.R. auch Alle überleben, als Millionen junge Männer auf Schlachtfeldern verheizen.

Die Verfilmung von Kon-Tiki ist übrigens sehr zu empfehlen


----------



## wissefux (9. Juli 2014)

moin. schlaaaaaaaaaand !

einfach nur hammer. wer so getippt hat, ist heute reich ...


----------



## wissefux (9. Juli 2014)

blöd nur, dass es bisher nach nem top spiel meist ne lausige nummer gab. das käme zum finale jetzt nicht so gut ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. Juli 2014)

moin, moin 

Ausgepennt, Frühsport erledigt, gleich geht's 2-rädrig nach EB.

Obwohl das Regenradar eine Lücke vorhersagt, werde ich heute wohl man eine Regenjacke überziehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. Juli 2014)

N'Abend 

Regenjacke war heute morgen eine gute Idee. Jeans wurde etwas nass, was aber kein Problem war.

Die 2-rädrige Heimfahrt wurde hingegen ohne Nässe von oben absolviert.


----------



## wissefux (10. Juli 2014)

moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. Juli 2014)

moin moin


----------



## wissefux (11. Juli 2014)

moin moin moin


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. Juli 2014)

moin moin moin moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Juli 2014)

moin moin moin moin moin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (12. Juli 2014)

moin moin moin moin moin moin


----------



## mzaskar (12. Juli 2014)

Tach


----------



## mzaskar (12. Juli 2014)

Gestern mal dem Regen entflohen und mit Bike ins Tessin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Juli 2014)

Erdinger im Tessin


----------



## mzaskar (12. Juli 2014)

Ja leider


----------



## wissefux (13. Juli 2014)

moin schlaaaaaaaaaaaaand !


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Juli 2014)

moin moin schmaaaaaaaaaaaaaaand !


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Juli 2014)

Die Monsunzeit scheint begonnen zu haben


----------



## mzaskar (13. Juli 2014)

Hier ist sie fast durch  eine Woche Dauerregen schlagen auf das Gemüt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Juli 2014)

Das war hier nicht der Fall. Eigentlich war das Wetter sogar ganz gut.

Gestern eine schöne Tour mit A. und Cynthia am Staufen gemacht 

Nur gerade sieht es hier nach Monsun aus. Eigentlich war der Regen erst für heute Nachmittag vorhergesagt. Ich glaube die Klimavorhersagemodelle kommen durch den Klimawandel durcheinander


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (13. Juli 2014)

Hier hat es fast Dauer geregnet, die Berge haben sich in Wolkengehüllt und Schneefall gab es ab 2500 (inkl. Lawinengefahr erheblich). Somit fielen diverse Gipfelerstürmungen und Bike Touren ins Wasser, ersetzt durch Shopping und Fahrten ins Tessin. Dort gab es wenigstens etwas Sonne.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Juli 2014)

Mir tut's heute leid um Cynthias Beinhart-Staufen-Tour, die heute wohl ins Wasser fallen dürfte 

Wir waren gestern noch mal einen Teil davon abgefahren.


----------



## ratte (13. Juli 2014)

*blub*
Naja, wenigstens den gestrigen Tag nutzen können.


----------



## Hopi (13. Juli 2014)

Ja, gersten war klasse FR Tour im Taunus und danach gute deutsche Fleischverbrennung


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Juli 2014)

Gute deutsche Fleischverbrennung gab's hier auch gerade


----------



## wissefux (14. Juli 2014)

schlaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaand !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. Juli 2014)

moin

Endlich ist mal wieder Schluss mit dem Unterschichtensportgedöns


----------



## a-rs (14. Juli 2014)

Morsche. Auf zum Kerbemontags-Frühschppen ....


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. Juli 2014)

Was ich echt nicht verstehe ist, dass hier eine Reihe von Kollegen heute später kommen, obwohl jede Menge dringender Sachen anliegen.

Wer feiern und saufen kann, kann schliesslich auch arbeiten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (14. Juli 2014)

Gestern mal im lieblichen Appenzel unterwegs


----------



## Hopi (14. Juli 2014)

Sieht nett aus, aber da hättest Du auch ein RR oder Hollandrad nehmen können


----------



## mzaskar (14. Juli 2014)

Das Nic ist aber so gemütlich gefedert


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. Juli 2014)

Tach auch 

Heute gibt's eine Premiere: An einem regulären Nichtfreitag nicht mit dem 2-Rad nach EB, sondern chauffiert.


----------



## wissefux (15. Juli 2014)

moin. sachen gibts ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. Juli 2014)

... die gibt's gar nicht ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (15. Juli 2014)

Ich finde es ungerecht  da hat man eine Woche Frei-Tag und

es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet .....

Dann darf man endlich wieder seine Zeit auf Arbeit verbringen ........ scheind die Sonne 

Achja .... Tachchen auch


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. Juli 2014)

Mach Dich doch auf in die Sonne.

Heute hat sich der Fürst mal in einem der fürstlichen Mezzes zu seinem Hochsitz chauffieren lassen.

Heute Abend schmeisst der Fürst eine grosse Party für seine Projektvasallen in FFM-Downtown.

Ist seit mehreren Jahren das erste Mal, dass der Fürst FFM-Downtown mal wieder betritt.


----------



## mzaskar (15. Juli 2014)

Na dann Prost  :beer:


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. Juli 2014)

War 'ne gut gelungene Party. Hatten den Mantis Roofgarden gemietet. Ca. 120 Leute waren da


----------



## mzaskar (16. Juli 2014)

Ja super


----------



## wissefux (16. Juli 2014)

moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. Juli 2014)

Tach auch


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. Juli 2014)

Gestern Abend gab es Surf & Turf. Irgendwie vertrage ich aber so viel Eiweiss am Abend nicht mehr so gut.


----------



## mzaskar (16. Juli 2014)

Bischd nicht mehr de jüngschd


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. Juli 2014)

Ebend.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (16. Juli 2014)

die partys laufen ja auch schon tagsüber und es wird ein chauffeur benötigt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. Juli 2014)

Die Party war erst Abends 

Abends ging es aber direkt vom EB-Hochsitz ins Mantis und dann per Taxi nach Hause 

Ich hab' ja schon die Beilagen weggelassen, aber drei Ribeye-Steaks und vier grosse Garnelenspiesse stecke ich auch nicht mehr so einfach weg


----------



## wissefux (17. Juli 2014)

moin. happy birthday !


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. Juli 2014)

Moin, Moin 

Wer hat denn heute B-Day?


----------



## Lucafabian (17. Juli 2014)

angie


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. Juli 2014)

Merci, inzwischen habe ich es auch bei Blöd.de gelesen.


----------



## wissefux (18. Juli 2014)

moin


----------



## Hopi (18. Juli 2014)

Moin Kinners, 
heute wird wieder ein extrem warmer Tag


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. Juli 2014)

Morgääähhhnnnn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (19. Juli 2014)

moin.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. Juli 2014)

moin moin

Heute soll's ja noch heisser werden.


----------



## a-rs (19. Juli 2014)

Moin.Jetzt erst mal probieren ob das Gebastelte am Rennrad funktioniert.


----------



## mzaskar (19. Juli 2014)

Ne Wasserkühlung


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. Juli 2014)

**** Bäuerchen !!! ****

Das war wiedermal eine zünftige deutsche Fleischverbrennung


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. Juli 2014)

moin, moin 

Heute wird es hoffentlich eine Abkühlung geben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (20. Juli 2014)

ach, endlich mal regen. hatte ich schon fast zwei wochen nicht mehr ... dafür blöd schwül hier in der heimat ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. Juli 2014)

Hier hat es angenehm abgekühlt, aber der große Regen ist ausgeblieben.


----------



## wissefux (21. Juli 2014)

moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. Juli 2014)

moin. moin.

Die Sintflut hat es auch in der Nacht nicht gegeben.

Leidlich ausgepennt, Frühsport erledigt. Gleich geht es wie immer mit dem 2-Rad Richtung EB.


----------



## mzaskar (21. Juli 2014)

Hoi thomas
welche Bikehalterung hast du denn für dein IPhone genommen?

Ist die mit Akku?

Guten Morgen liebe Plauscherinnen und Plauscher und herzlichste Grüsse aus der Schweiz


----------



## mzaskar (21. Juli 2014)

Hier haben sie für heute grossen Regen angesagt, aber wie so oft in der letzten Zeot liegt Meteo Schweiz daneben ......
Gestern gab es wohl einige heftigen Gewitter in verschiedenen Regionen der Schweiz mit gefluteteten Unterführungen, Kellern und der gleichen. In ZH gab es davon aber nicht viel zu spüren.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. Juli 2014)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Hoi thomas
> welche Bikehalterung hast du denn für dein IPhone genommen?
> 
> Ist die mit Akku?



Die hier.

http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B00JUX8JN8/ref=oh_details_o09_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

Eine Bike-Halterung mit integriertem Akku habe ich bisher nicht gefunden.

Die Halterung ist sehr stabil. Mein "primäres iPhone" würde ich aber grundsätzlich nicht mit einer Lenkerhalterung beim Biken nutzen. Ich mache das nur mit meinem alten Iphone 5, das ich exklusiv als Navi nutze.

Mein iPhone 5s habe ich in einem Deuter Camera Case direkt am Rucksackgurt.


----------



## mzaskar (21. Juli 2014)

Ich habe mich mal für diese entschieden

http://www.quadlockcase.com/collections/ride

Geht mir primär um Rennvelo. Am Bike werde ich es such mal versuchen. Ich habe leider kein Zweitgrrät nur dafür.


----------



## mzaskar (21. Juli 2014)

Montag ist ein komischer Tag, eigentlich müsste man sich ja freuen

Endlich kein Freizeitstress mehr!
Der nächste Freitag kommt schon bald!
Die Luft im Büro hat sich über das Wochenende regeneriert!
Die Erinnerung an den letzen Äreger über Kollegen/Arbeitgeber/etc. hat man am Wochenende erfolgreich bekämpft.
Ein Tag näher am nächsten Urlaub!
.....
Aber irgendwie kommt keine Freude auf


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. Juli 2014)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Ich habe mich mal für diese entschieden
> 
> http://www.quadlockcase.com/collections/ride
> 
> Geht mir primär um Rennvelo. Am Bike werde ich es such mal versuchen. Ich habe leider kein Zweitgrrät nur dafür.



Für's Rennrad mag die ok sein, beim MTB würde ich ihr nicht vertrauen. Auf jeden Fall wie beim Garmin auch das iPhone am Lenker mit einer zusätzlichen Handschlaufe sichern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (22. Juli 2014)

moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. Juli 2014)

wahltho schrieb:


> moin. moin.
> 
> Die Sintflut hat es auch in der Nacht nicht gegeben.
> 
> Leidlich ausgepennt, Frühsport erledigt. Gleich geht es wie immer mit dem 2-Rad Richtung EB.



 Dito


----------



## mzaskar (22. Juli 2014)

wahltho schrieb:


> Für's Rennrad mag die ok sein, beim MTB würde ich ihr nicht vertrauen. Auf jeden Fall wie beim Garmin auch das iPhone am Lenker mit einer zusätzlichen Handschlaufe sichern.



http://www.quadlockcase.com/collections/ride

Kam gerade an, macht erstmal einen recht soliden Eindruck und auch der Halt des iPhone im Case und auf dem Adapter wirken sehr solide. Das Gerät wird mit einer Drehung eingeklickt und kann sich selbsständig kaum lösen, da hierzu eine Sicherung aktiv nach unten bewegt werden muss.

Guten Morgen allen Plauscherinnen und Plausechern 

 Yet another rainy day in Switzerland.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. Juli 2014)

mzaskar schrieb:


> http://www.quadlockcase.com/collections/ride



Ich hatte mir diese Halterung vorher auch angeschaut (eigentlich hatte ich so ziemlich alle verfügbaren Halterungen recherchiert). Sie ist aber bei mir für das MTB ausgeschieden wegen der Montage der Halterung am Lenker mit Kabelbindern. Das meinte ich mit "nicht vertrauen". Für RR ist das ok. Ich bevorzuge für MTB-Halterungen aber eine solide Verschraubung. Außerdem funktioniert die Montage am Vorbau nur bei entsprechend langen Vorbauten, wie beim RR. Bei Montage am Lenker traue ich wie gesagt den Kabelbindern nicht, weil das iPhone doch ein "gewisses Drehmoment" im Trail entwickelt.

Unabhängig von der Halterung aber auf jeden Fall aber das iPhone noch mal mit einer Schlaufe am MTB-Lenker sichern. Du bemerkst nämlich sonst frühestens am Ende des Trails, dass das Gerät weg ist - Das ist ärgerlich, gerade wenn es das einzige iPhone ist.


----------



## mzaskar (22. Juli 2014)

Wie gesagt, zum Holpern werde ich mein Fully und das Garmin nehmen  Das Quadlook ist für das Reisebike und Rennvelo gedacht.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. Juli 2014)

Ich hab' das iPhone-Navi jetzt ja schon öfter benutzt und ich muss sagen, dass der schlagende Vorteil eines Smartphones gegenüber dem Garmin darin liegt, dass das Display groß genug ist, um damit vernünftig navigieren und sich orientieren zu können.


----------



## mzaskar (22. Juli 2014)

Wir können im September ja mal verhgleichen  vielleicht gehe ich ja auch richtiung iphone in Zukuft


----------



## wissefux (22. Juli 2014)

welches navi nutzt du auf dem iphone ?


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. Juli 2014)

Für D/CH/A ist GPS-Tracks m.E. die beste App.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (23. Juli 2014)

moin


----------



## mzaskar (23. Juli 2014)

Moin zäme, es regnet nicht


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. Juli 2014)

wahltho schrieb:


> moin. moin.
> 
> ...
> 
> Leidlich ausgepennt, Frühsport erledigt. Gleich geht es wie immer mit dem 2-Rad Richtung EB.



 Dito


----------



## mzaskar (23. Juli 2014)

Sommergrippe


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. Juli 2014)

Na dann mal gute Besserung


----------



## mzaskar (23. Juli 2014)

Danke, nicht schlimm nur nervend. Habe das Bike heute Morgen stehen gelassen und den ÖV genutzt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (23. Juli 2014)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Sommergrippe


Gute Besserung


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. Juli 2014)

Die Renegatin lebt


----------



## wissefux (24. Juli 2014)

moin


----------



## mzaskar (24. Juli 2014)

Moinmoin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. Juli 2014)

Moinmoinmoin


----------



## mzaskar (25. Juli 2014)

Moin


----------



## wissefux (25. Juli 2014)

in der tat ... moin. total verpeilt heute ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. Juli 2014)

wahltho schrieb:


> moin. moin.
> 
> ...
> 
> Leidlich ausgepennt, Frühsport erledigt. Gleich geht es wie immer mit dem 2-Rad Richtung EB.



 Dito


----------



## mzaskar (25. Juli 2014)

Sommergrippe


----------



## wissefux (26. Juli 2014)

moin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. Juli 2014)

moin moin 

Heute mal so richtig ausgepennt


----------



## wissefux (27. Juli 2014)

tach auch


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. Juli 2014)

moin 

Heute leider wieder nur leidlich ausgepennt


----------



## wissefux (28. Juli 2014)

moin. verpennt.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. Juli 2014)

Moin moin. Absolut schei$$e gepennt.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. Juli 2014)

Habe übrigens inzwischen festgestellt, dass die Openstreet Map Topos hinsichtlich der Erfassung von Pfaden & Trails eine bessere Qualität haben, als die offiziellen Topos.


----------



## wissefux (29. Juli 2014)

moin


----------



## mzaskar (29. Juli 2014)

Soderle, nach 3 Tagen Bett hüten geht es heute mal wieder in Büro ....


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. Juli 2014)

Moin Moin 

Besser gepennt 

Ich glaube ich muss aus Rücksicht auf meine Kollegen auch mal wieder an meiner Krankenstatistik arbeiten, Ich weiß nicht, wann ich das letzte Mal einen Tag krank war, muss etliche Jahre her sein. ich versaue völlig den Schnitt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. Juli 2014)

Sehr schön 2-rädrig nach EB gelangt 

Es war allerdings schon recht schwül.


----------



## wissefux (29. Juli 2014)

wahltho schrieb:


> Es war allerdings schon recht schwül.


 
sicherheitshalber pkw. bisher enttäuscht mich aber die gewittervorhersage für heut auf sämtlichen kanälen. mal schauen, ob noch was runter kommt ... auf jeden fall bin ich mit meinem faradayschen käfig recht entspannt ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. Juli 2014)

Ich wundere mich echt immer wieder, welche Ausreden herangezogen werden, nicht das 2-Rad zu benutzen.

Die reine Ankündigung von Gewittern hat ich noch nie davon abgehalten, das 2-Rad zu benutzen.


----------



## wissefux (29. Juli 2014)

nenn es wie du willst. mein anspruch war es noch nie, 100 % rad zu fahren. wird es auch nie sein. selbst mit vielleicht nur 30 % am ende des jahres steh ich am ende noch deutlich besser in der radstatistik als meine kollegen, die keine 3 km entfernt vom job sesshaft sind 

unwetterwarnungen nehm ich grundsätzlich ernst, meide bei sturm auch die wälder beim gassi gehen mit hund zum beispiel. eventuell lebt es sich so einfach etwas länger. weiss man aber natürlich nicht 

etwas ärgern würde es mich allerdinge schon, wenn ich dann doch heute hätte ohne erhebliches risiko radeln können ... wird sich noch zeigen, der himmel verdichtet sich derweil schon langsam ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. Juli 2014)

wissefux schrieb:


> nenn es wie du willst.



Mach' ich ja schon  

Es wird heute wohl definitiv noch Gewittern.


----------



## wissefux (29. Juli 2014)

wahltho schrieb:


> Mach' ich ja schon


 




wahltho schrieb:


> Es wird heute wohl definitiv noch Gewittern.


 
yep. lt. regneradar start in ner guten stunde. demnach wahrscheinlich alles richtig gemacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. Juli 2014)

Da kommt eine kleine örtlich begrenzte Zelle an, die aber bald schon wieder durch ist. Danach ist dann erstmal wieder Ruhe.

Ich werde heute Nachmittag mit Sicherheit wie immer eine Lücke finden, in der ich gut mit dem 2-Rad nach Hause komme.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. Juli 2014)

Andauernd kein Gewitter


----------



## wissefux (29. Juli 2014)

war ja klar, bin ja auch nicht mit dem 2rad hier.

morgen läufts bestimmt andersrum ...


----------



## wissefux (29. Juli 2014)

revidiere : regen startet grade im fph. vom gewitter aber noch keine spur ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. Juli 2014)

Immer noch kein Gewitter


----------



## mzaskar (29. Juli 2014)

Blubbblubbblubb


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. Juli 2014)

Immer noch kein Gewitter


----------



## wissefux (29. Juli 2014)

kommt noch ...


----------



## ratte (29. Juli 2014)

IPH meldet *blub*


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. Juli 2014)

Jetzt gewittert es 

Zwar nicht ganz trocken, aber gut 2-rädrig nach Hause gelangt.

... halt bis auf den letzten Drücker gewartet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (29. Juli 2014)

na endlich ...


----------



## wissefux (30. Juli 2014)

moin. nass.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. Juli 2014)

moin moin.

Auf auf das 2-Rad Richtung EB


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (30. Juli 2014)

Moin,

zwischendrin mal bisserl Sprühregen, trotzdem trocken auf zwei Rädern in der Arbeit angekommen. Jetzt gießt's .


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. Juli 2014)

Trocken und angenehm 2-rädrig nach EB gelangt


----------



## mzaskar (30. Juli 2014)

Zwar nicht Darwin Award Anwärter aber lange dauert es nicht mehr 
Teenie will See abpumpen, um Handy zu finden http://www.20min.ch/digital/news/story/17136451


----------



## wissefux (31. Juli 2014)

moin


----------



## wissefux (31. Juli 2014)

gut 2 rädrig in den iph gelangt


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (31. Juli 2014)

Moin.

Starkregen, Dauerregen. Heute 4-rädrig unterwegs, gestern noch nass geworden .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (31. Juli 2014)

Irgendetwas ist anders, es ist so hell draussen und man wird gar nicht nass beim verlassen des Hauses  Was ist das


----------



## Deleted 68955 (31. Juli 2014)

Mahlzeit!

Leidlich ausgepennt, Frühsport, wie immer 2-rädrig nach EB 

Hoffentlich bleibt das Wetter in CH bis Ende August jetzt auch so.


----------



## wissefux (1. August 2014)

moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. August 2014)

moin moin


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (1. August 2014)

Moin.

Trockenen Rades in die Arbeit gelangt. WE ist ne Tour geplant .


----------



## wissefux (1. August 2014)

basti321 schrieb:


> Moin.
> 
> Trockenen Rades in die Arbeit gelangt. WE ist ne Tour geplant .


 
dito, aber auf die arbeit gelangt. jetzt steck ich mittendrin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_g0nzales (1. August 2014)

wissefux schrieb:


> dito, aber auf die arbeit gelangt. jetzt steck ich mittendrin


Wie wär' s mit: Bin auf dem Bike in die Arbeit gelangt und sitze jetzt im Büro auf dem Stuhl am PC ?.


----------



## wissefux (1. August 2014)

na gut : mit den bike an den Arbeitsplatz gelangt, an welchem ich grade vor dem Bildschirm sitze und gleich weiterarbeite


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (1. August 2014)

Ruf mich mal auf Handy an .


----------



## wissefux (1. August 2014)

basti321 schrieb:


> Ruf mich mal auf Handy an .


 
 steh grad aufm schlauch


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (1. August 2014)

wissefux schrieb:


> steh grad aufm schlauch



Solange du noch in dir ruhst .


----------



## wissefux (2. August 2014)

moin.

steh noch immer auf dem schlauch und ruhe weiterhin in mir.

heute wird mal so richtig mtb gefahren.


----------



## mzaskar (2. August 2014)

Aber Vorsicht, dass der Schlauch sich nicht verheddert   

Moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. August 2014)

tach auch Ihr Laberbacken


----------



## caroka (2. August 2014)

Steht Fürstenbesuch im August an?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. August 2014)

Das steht noch nicht 100%-ig fest und hängt noch von verschiedenen Faktoren ab, u.a. von der Entwicklung des Alpenwetters.



wissefux schrieb:


> heute wird mal so richtig mtb gefahren.



 Mensch Fux, bist du Dir da wirklich sicher - mach' bloss keinen Schei$$  

Ich bin heute jedenfalls mal wieder so richtig MTB gefahren: Hohemark, Marmorstein, Saalburg, Sandplacken, Fuxi (dort die Ratte und den Hopi getroffen ) Haus-Trail,Fsteiner-Burg und meinen privaten endlos flowigen Home-Trail


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (2. August 2014)

Fürstenbesuch?







Nach der Tour


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. August 2014)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Fürstenbesuch?



 Du hast echt ein Gedächtnis wie ein Sieb


----------



## mzaskar (2. August 2014)

Ich werde ja auch 50zig


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. August 2014)

Na dann such mal ein wenig, steht alles hier im Plausch-Fred


----------



## mzaskar (3. August 2014)

Gute Nacht


----------



## wissefux (3. August 2014)

moin. yep, richtig mtb : roter berg, nfh, eichkopf, atzelberg, rossert, kaisertempel, grosser mannstein. alles auf trails. im mannsteintrail wäre ich fast gestürzt kurz nach dem einstieg, meinen mitfahrer hinter mir hats da erwischt ...

den fürstlichen privaten endlos flowigen home trail kenn ich noch immer nicht


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (3. August 2014)

Moin.

Schön war's :gestern -).












LG basti


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. August 2014)

moin, moin 

Wo ist denn das im Taunus?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. August 2014)

wissefux schrieb:


> moin. yep, richtig mtb : roter berg, nfh, eichkopf, atzelberg, rossert, kaisertempel, grosser mannstein.



Zum Warmfahren ganz gut  



wissefux schrieb:


> alles auf trails. im mannsteintrail wäre ich fast gestürzt kurz nach dem einstieg, meinen mitfahrer hinter mir hats da erwischt ...



Ziemlich aus der Übung würde ich mal sagen  



wissefux schrieb:


> den fürstlichen privaten endlos flowigen home trail kenn ich noch immer nicht



Der liegt ja auch in einer anderen Ecke des Fürstenlandes


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_g0nzales (3. August 2014)

wahltho schrieb:


> moin, moin
> 
> Wo ist denn das im Taunus?



Nope.. Chiemgau .


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. August 2014)

Zurück von einer sehr schönen 2-Rad-Runde im Hochtaunus rund um den Alden mit sehr vielen Trails bergauf und bergab 

Auf dem Hinweg brauten sich über dem Alden Gewitterwolken zusammen und ich dachte schon ich würde nass werden. Die haben sich dann aber doch verzogen.


----------



## mzaskar (3. August 2014)

Di bist halt ein Kind des Glückes


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. August 2014)

Nix mit Gewittern


----------



## mzaskar (3. August 2014)

caroka schrieb:


> Steht Fürstenbesuch im August an?





wahltho schrieb:


> Das steht noch nicht 100%-ig fest und hängt noch von verschiedenen Faktoren ab, u.a. von der Entwicklung des Alpenwetters.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





mzaskar schrieb:


> Fürstenbesuch?
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Ich raffe es nicht


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. August 2014)

Ich merke es 

Dann hier für Dich noch mal das Ganze:



wahltho schrieb:


> Ich hab' noch drei Wochen ungeplanten Urlaub für dieses Jahr; da muss ich mir auch langsam mal was überlegen.





wahltho schrieb:


> Habe für die zweite Augusthälfte mal zwei Wochen Urlaub beantragt. Momentan hätte ich Lust evtl. zwei Wochen mit dem 2-Rad alleine in die Alpen zu gehen.





mzaskar schrieb:


> Kommst vorbei und dann bekommst du dein Ricola
> ...
> Du kannst gerne dein Basislager bei mir aufschlagen, einen Ruhetag einplanen, meine Werkstatt benutzen oder was auch immer.
> Ich kann dich auch irgendwo aufgabeln und wieder aussetzen wenn du willst.
> ...





wahltho schrieb:


> Ich weiss noch nicht, wo ich in will, evtl. Top of Wallis. Graubünden/Vinschgau wäre aber auch gut.



Aber wie gesagt:



wahltho schrieb:


> Das steht noch nicht 100%-ig fest und hängt noch von verschiedenen Faktoren ab, u.a. von der Entwicklung des Alpenwetters.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (3. August 2014)

Danke und Angebot steht


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (4. August 2014)

Morgähn.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. August 2014)

Tach auch


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. August 2014)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Danke und Angebot steht



Wir müssen uns mal dringend ein Telefon geben. Eine Frage die ich hätte wäre, ob Du ggf. Mein Velo von CH mit nach SF nehmen könntest.


----------



## wissefux (4. August 2014)

moin. alle klarheiten nun beseitigt ?


----------



## mzaskar (4. August 2014)

Ich gebe dir heute mal ein Telefon 

Muss mich noch mit Olaf abstimmen, da evtl. noch Rennrad ansteht aber das kläre ich noch. 

Ich kann dich dem Fall im Officium erreichen?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. August 2014)

Du kannst mich anrufen.

Ich hoffe aber nicht, dass das in SF dann darauf hinausläuft, dass Du mit Olaf andauernd auf RR-Schwuchtel machst und A. und ich alleine MTB fahren


----------



## mzaskar (4. August 2014)

Noop, RE wäre nur für einen Berg 

Und ich wetde ihn wohl mit dem Mtb fahren


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. August 2014)

Dafür lohnt sich das doch nun wirklich nicht noch zwei zusätzliche Räder mitzuschleppen, das kannste lieber das edle Ross des Fürsten nach SF transportieren.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. August 2014)

Heute am späten Nachmittag auch gut und trocken wieder mit dem 2-Rad nach Hause gelangt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (5. August 2014)

moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. August 2014)

moin moin

Leidlich (aus-)gepennt, Frühsport erledigt, gleich wieder 2-rädrig nach EB...


----------



## wissefux (6. August 2014)

moin


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (6. August 2014)

Moin. Ja ist es denn schon wieder so weit?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. August 2014)

wahltho schrieb:


> moin moin
> 
> Leidlich (aus-)gepennt, Frühsport erledigt, gleich wieder 2-rädrig nach EB...



 Dito


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. August 2014)

Heute morgen 3 Grad in Livigno


----------



## mzaskar (6. August 2014)

Brrrr, das ist ja frostig


----------



## mzaskar (6. August 2014)

Das Wetter wird sich in den nächsten Tagen nicht grossartig ändern. Am Sonntag gibt es eine höhere Regenwahrscehinlichkeit

www.meteocentrale.ch


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. August 2014)

Wo kann man denn mal eine Vorhersage zum generellen mittelfristigen Trend für das Alpenwetter finden?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (6. August 2014)




----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. August 2014)

Das kenne ich auch 

Ich meine die allgemeine Wetterlage (Hoch/Tief, etc.) nicht die ortspezifischen Vorhersagen.


----------



## mzaskar (6. August 2014)

http://www.alpenverein.de/DAV-Services/Bergwetter/#2014-08-12


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. August 2014)

Merci!


----------



## mzaskar (6. August 2014)

gerne 

vielleicht hilft ja auch das Flugwetter
http://www.meteocentrale.ch/de/wetter/profiwetter/flugwetter/europa.html


----------



## wissefux (7. August 2014)

moin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. August 2014)

auch Tach


----------



## mzaskar (7. August 2014)

Moin


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (7. August 2014)

Moinsen. Das WE rückt näher - mein Urlaub auch .


----------



## mzaskar (7. August 2014)

Urlaub ist immer gut


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (7. August 2014)

Jupp . Hoffe, dass das Wetter ebenso wird.


----------



## mzaskar (7. August 2014)

Passt scho


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (7. August 2014)

Wenn's nächste Woche so wird wie in Zürich, dann passt's scho


----------



## wissefux (8. August 2014)

moin. herrliches wetter für einen halben frei-tag


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (8. August 2014)

wissefux schrieb:


> moin. herrliches wetter für einen halben frei-tag



Dito .

Moin, moin.


----------



## mzaskar (8. August 2014)

Moin ihr Taunusbuam


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. August 2014)

Morgääähnnn


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. August 2014)

Also momentan sieht es ja immer noch so aus, dass man der zweiten Augusthälfte in den deutschen Mittelgebirgen bei schönem Spätsommerwetter besser biken kann, als in den Alpen ...


----------



## mzaskar (8. August 2014)

Ich mache schon immer meinen Teller leer


----------



## wissefux (8. August 2014)

yep. hab mich heute auch mal ins gebirge mittlerer grösse getraut ...


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (8. August 2014)

Trau mich morgen wieder in den Chiemgau . Muss mich aber sputen. Gewitter für den Nachmittag angesagt.


----------



## wissefux (9. August 2014)

tag


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. August 2014)

wissefux schrieb:


> tag



auch


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. August 2014)

Heute musste die PS4 sein


----------



## wissefux (9. August 2014)

und lohnt sich der upgrade ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (10. August 2014)

moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. August 2014)

moin, moin 



wissefux schrieb:


> und lohnt sich der upgrade ?



In Bezug auf das Gaming ist es chon ein Quantensprung, insb. in Sachen Grafik, etc..

Killzone Shadow Fall ist in Sachen Grafik und Sound schlichtweg der Hammer

Das OS der neuen PS beschränkt sich aber noch auf die Kern-Gaming-Funktionen. Eine Reihe von Sachen fehlen noch, z.b. Support für Bluetooth-Fernbedienungen. Kann die PS4 zur Zeit nicht in mein Logitech Harmony Setup integrieren.


----------



## wissefux (10. August 2014)

reicht ein full hd tv oder muss es schon ein 3d mit min. 4k sein ?


----------



## ratte (10. August 2014)

So Jungs, fahrt mal die nächsten Wochen ein paar Runden für mich mit.
Bike passte nicht mehr in den Koffer. 
Einmal Korea/China, bitte.
Bis demnächst.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. August 2014)

wissefux schrieb:


> reicht ein full hd tv oder muss es schon ein 3d mit min. 4k sein ?



In Full HD (Beamer & Plasma Panel) kommt's fett.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (10. August 2014)

War heute da, wo ich gestern hätte sein wollen. Wetter war besser, richtige Entscheidung .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (11. August 2014)

moin


----------



## mzaskar (11. August 2014)

Moin - Steht der Taunus noch?


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (11. August 2014)

Moin.


----------



## wissefux (11. August 2014)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Moin - Steht der Taunus noch?


 
yep. hier im vordertaunus war ausser ein wenig regen nix los. in bad Schwalbach weiter westlich steht wohl nicht mehr alles ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. August 2014)

moin moin 

Alles ok, kein Gewitter nur Regen über des Fürsten Palais.


----------



## mzaskar (11. August 2014)

Sonnenkind halt


----------



## mzaskar (11. August 2014)

Veritablen Anschiss vom Arzt bekommen


----------



## wissefux (11. August 2014)

na dann gn8


----------



## wissefux (12. August 2014)

moin. rip, robin


----------



## mzaskar (12. August 2014)

Guten Morgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. August 2014)

moin moin 

Da ist wirklich ein ganz Grosser gegangen


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (12. August 2014)

Guten Morgen. 1. Urlaubstag .


----------



## a-rs (12. August 2014)

1. Arbeitstag nach dem Urlaub


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (12. August 2014)

a-rs schrieb:


> 1. Arbeitstag nach dem Urlaub



 

Edit: RIP RW.


----------



## Hopi (12. August 2014)

wissefux schrieb:


> moin. rip, robin



ja, ich dachte ich sehe nicht richtig, als ich heute Morgen die News gelesen habe


----------



## wissefux (13. August 2014)

moin. ausgepennt.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (13. August 2014)

Moin. So halbwegs.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. August 2014)

Moin. Mehr schlecht als recht.


----------



## mzaskar (13. August 2014)

Ich hasse Regen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (13. August 2014)




----------



## wissefux (14. August 2014)

moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. August 2014)

moin moin 

Schon wieder ein schwerer Anfall seniler Bettflucht 

Es ist übrigens völlig untergegangen, dass der Plauschfred letzte Woche seinen achten Geburtstag gefeiert hat


----------



## mzaskar (14. August 2014)

Wau, happy Plauscherfred 

Guten Morgen, sieht wirklich aus, dass es heute trocken bleibeb könnte  schauerneigung bei 60 - 80 Prozent am späteren Nachmittag oder frühen Abend 

Meteo schweiz:

Heute wechselnd bewölkt mit sonnigen Abschnitten, besonders am Nachmittag erhöhte Schauerneigung. Inneralpin meist trocken.

Höchsttemperatur am Nachmittag knapp 20 Grad. Nullgradgrenze auf 2400 Metern.

In den Bergen mässiger Westwind. Im Flachland schwacher Wind aus westlicher Richtung.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (14. August 2014)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch Plauschthread - nachträglich. 

Moin.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. August 2014)

wahltho schrieb:


> Es ist übrigens völlig untergegangen, dass der Plauschfred letzte Woche seinen achten Geburtstag gefeiert hat



 Hab' mich vertan, der Geburtstag ist erst am 30. August 

naja, das wird der Fred wohl auch noch schaffen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (14. August 2014)

Uuh, danke


----------



## mzaskar (14. August 2014)

Da hatte die Rote ganz schön Schwein gehabt und mit ihr die Menschen im Zug

http://www.20min.ch/schweiz/ostschw...er-gefaehrlich-19951870#showid=105580&index=0

Ich glaube ich hätte Hosen gestrichen voll gehabt


----------



## wissefux (15. August 2014)

moin


----------



## mzaskar (15. August 2014)

Guess what? It's raining again


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. August 2014)

Tach auch 

Tja, bald haben wir endlich die freie Sicht auf das Mittelmeer, weil die Alpen weggespült worden sind


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (15. August 2014)

Moin. Hoffentlich bleibt's trocken.


----------



## wissefux (15. August 2014)

ziemlich nass. 4 rad geschlossen scheint erneut eine gute Wahl gewesen zu sein


----------



## mzaskar (15. August 2014)

Pünktlich zum Feierabend, regnet es wieder


----------



## wissefux (15. August 2014)

heut hats hier nur einmal geregnet. praktisch. halb frankfurt wurde wohl gut geflutet ....


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. August 2014)

2-Rad war heute überhaupt kein Problem. Heute morgen um zwanzig vor Neun etwas Regen; Regenjacke hat aber völlig augereicht. Heute Nachmittag dann überhaupt kein Regen 

Jetzt erstmal zwei Wochen Urlaub


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (15. August 2014)

Pläne?


----------



## wissefux (16. August 2014)

na herzlichen glühstrumpf


----------



## wissefux (16. August 2014)

das letzte posting sollte in den stuntzi fred, der aber schon zu ist ....

hierhin gehört : moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. August 2014)

moin


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (16. August 2014)

Moin.


----------



## mzaskar (16. August 2014)

Tach 

Frage: Moskitonetz übers Bett, oder Fenster mit Netz versehen?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. August 2014)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Pläne?



Keine Sorge, ich werde Dich nicht mit meiner Anwesenheit in CH belästigen, Du kannst Dich am kommenden w/e voll Deiner Liebsten widmen  



mzaskar schrieb:


> Frage: Moskitonetz übers Bett, oder Fenster mit Netz versehen?



Dauerregen und Moskitos, wie geht denn das miteinander? Habt Ihr in CH schon subtropische Verhältnisse mit Monsun?


----------



## mzaskar (16. August 2014)

Keine Ahnung  Ich hatte die letzten Nächte immer gegen 10 Stiche. Entweder Fenster zu, Mückenjagd und an Sauerstoffmangel zu Grunde gehen, oder zerstochen aufwachem. sobald es mal nicht regnet kommen die Biester aus ihren Löchern und ich habe das Gefühl die werden immer grösser 

Was machst du jetzt mit dem Urlaub? Mittelgebirge?


----------



## wissefux (17. August 2014)

morsche


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (17. August 2014)

Moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. August 2014)

moin. moin.



mzaskar schrieb:


> Was machst du jetzt mit dem Urlaub? Mittelgebirge?



Ich habe derzeit keine dezidierten Pläne. Ich habe mit der Entscheidung doch nicht in die Alpen aber auch bis zum Schluss gewartet. Das weiterhin unsichere Wetter hat letztendlich den Ausschlag gegeben. Zudem fühle mich zur Zeit aber auch geistig ziemlich ausgebrannt. Die letzten Monate auf dem Hochsitz waren extrem stressig. Dein kurzfristiges Umschwenken auf ein langes Kuschelwochenende hat aber auch zu der Entscheidung beigetragen. Da müssen wir uns mal in Ruhe drüber unterhalten, weil das nicht das erste Mal ist, dass Du es Dir kurzfristig anders überlegst und ich auf der Basis eigentlich keine Lust mehr habe, Verabredungen mit Dir zu treffen.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (17. August 2014)

Grüß euch.
Suche Sonne. Adria? Kroatien, Italien, weiter unten?
Mal sehen, was sich findet.


----------



## ratte (17. August 2014)

Nǐhǎo.
Ich hoffe, ihr radelt fleißig für mich mit. 
Ich kann gerne ein paar Grad rüber schicken, aber keine Sonne. Die versteckt sich seit Tagen oberhalb der Dunst/Smogglocke.


----------



## wissefux (17. August 2014)

oh, schon fleissig die landessprache am lernen ?
ich radeln für niemenaden mit, mein pensum reicht ja kaum für mich selbst ...
gibts denn im fernen osten nix zum selber radeln ?


----------



## ratte (17. August 2014)

Hmmm, hier habe ich bisher weit und breit nur ein paar Treppen gesehen, sofern das als Gelände durchgeht. Ansonsten hoffe ich hier momentan auf den Straßen schon zu Fuß irgendwie zu überleben.
Drüben in Korea konnte man sogar des Öfteren brauchbares Eqipment an einem vorbei Radeln sehen. Auf dem Transferflug nach Peking habe ich auch nicht schlecht gestaunt, dass "Strength in Numbers" die oberste Position bei der Sportfilmauswahl einnahm.

Ansonsten gibt es viel Neues aus der Küche zu entdecken: Seegurke ist mir zu kauig, Gänsefüße müssen nicht nicht nomal sein, Qualle ist überraschend okay, wenn man sich an die Haptik im Mund gewöhnt hat (nicht glitschig, eher knorpelig).
Wenigstens hat sich bis jetzt nichts mehr bewegt.

So, und nun gute Nacht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (17. August 2014)

Heute gab es für einmal Sonne in den Bergen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. August 2014)

Wolfenstein - New Order kommt gaaaannnnzzzzz fett auf der PS4


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (18. August 2014)

Moin.
Jetzt geht's loos, jetzt geht's loos.


----------



## wissefux (18. August 2014)

moin


----------



## ratte (18. August 2014)

Mahlzeit.


----------



## wissefux (18. August 2014)

ratte schrieb:


> Ansonsten gibt es viel Neues aus der Küche zu entdecken: Seegurke ist mir zu kauig, Gänsefüße müssen nicht nicht nomal sein, Qualle ist überraschend okay, wenn man sich an die Haptik im Mund gewöhnt hat (nicht glitschig, eher knorpelig).
> Wenigstens hat sich bis jetzt nichts mehr bewegt.


 


ratte schrieb:


> Mahlzeit.


 
na bei deinen mahlzeiten vergehts mir aber gründlichst


----------



## mzaskar (18. August 2014)

Moin und Tach 

Da freue ich mich auf mein Müslimit frischen Beeren


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. August 2014)

moin moin 

Qualle wollte ich auch immer mal probieren


----------



## mzaskar (18. August 2014)

Findest du etwas südlicher


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. August 2014)

Ich weiss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (18. August 2014)

sonnig losgefahren uns sonnig heimgekommen. klingt super, wars aber nicht. heftige dusche mit gewitter im regenloch liederbach. innerhalb einer minute lief das wasser mangels platz wieder aus den schuhen raus ...
regenklamotten hatte ich vorsorglich bei den ersten tropfen angezogen, konnt ja sehen, was da nettes auf mich wartet ...


----------



## wissefux (18. August 2014)

gn8


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. August 2014)

Gutes Nächtli


----------



## wissefux (19. August 2014)

moin. frisch heuer .... morgen dann lieber mit sitzheizung


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. August 2014)

moin, moin


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (19. August 2014)

Moin. 
Wolken,  21 Grad. Gestern War noch Sonne pur .


----------



## mzaskar (19. August 2014)

Ich habe mir heute einer der Fürstlichen Kniffe zu eigen gemacht und gewartet bis die Regenfront durch gezogen war. Danach erst mit dem Velo los


----------



## ratte (19. August 2014)

Spontanes "vor die Tür gehen" wegen "ui, da kommt was dunkles auf uns zu" verschoben.
Vielleicht schaue ich mir das Spektakel gleich mal aus der Badewanne mit Ausblick an (ca. 25tes Stockwerk, die sind hier kreativ mit der Vergabe der Nummern). Nachdem der Flieger heute morgen so früh ging, wär ein wenig Erholung nicht schlecht.

Wenn ich Glück habe, gibt es am Wochenende sogar mal die Möglichkeit, ein Rad zu leihen.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (19. August 2014)

Wieder sonnig. 

Meine Yacht .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (19. August 2014)

ziemlich klein, bekomm das Foto nicht größer


----------



## mzaskar (19. August 2014)

Ist halt eine Minibootchen


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (19. August 2014)

wissefux schrieb:


> ziemlich klein, bekomm das Foto nicht größer



Besser so ?


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (19. August 2014)

Glaube, ich spring noch mal rein


----------



## wissefux (19. August 2014)

wow. net schlecht. das ist schon ne ansage ...


----------



## wissefux (20. August 2014)

moin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. August 2014)

moin 

Ausgepennt


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (20. August 2014)

Moin. Ebenso .
27 Grad, blauer Himmel.  So soll's sein .


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. August 2014)

Parallels 10 ist draussen.


----------



## wissefux (20. August 2014)

da muss ich wohl zuschalgen, will ich doch das neue os auch haben ...


----------



## wissefux (21. August 2014)

moin


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (21. August 2014)

Moin .


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. August 2014)

Moin, Moin 

Räum mal den Müll weg


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (21. August 2014)

Schon erledigt .


----------



## wissefux (22. August 2014)

moin


----------



## mzaskar (22. August 2014)

Tach


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_g0nzales (22. August 2014)

Moin.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. August 2014)

auch


----------



## mzaskar (22. August 2014)

Mit dem Rennvelo zur Arbeit ist doof. Zu erst (bei mir im Tal) wars cool, ja berauschend. Näher zu Stadt wurde es dann doof und ekelig. Mir graust es  schon vor der Heimfahrt. Fazit: rennvelo cool auf einsamen Strassen und zukünftig wieder mit dem Argon zur Arbeit.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. August 2014)

Rennvelo ist generell doof.

Schei$$sitzhaltung, die mies für den Rücken ist, Schei$$dünne Reifen, Schei$$bremsen.


----------



## mzaskar (22. August 2014)

Aber schnell


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. August 2014)

Das wiegt die Schei$$nachteile aber bei Weitem nicht auf.

Ich bin in meiner Jugend im Rheinland auch viel RR gefahren, das würde ich aber heute nicht mehr machen.


----------



## mzaskar (22. August 2014)

Ich auch nicht mehr, mal schauen ob ich nächstes Jahr nicht ein 29" oder 27.5 Helius Ac aufbaue und das Rennrad abstosse. Grundsätzlich steht mir der Sinn nach Touren evtl. mit Gepäck und nicht nach Downhill und Roadrace. 
Aber das sind Ideen und keine Pläne. Im Moment suche ich noch die Lust am biken.


----------



## mzaskar (22. August 2014)

Rennrad und Berufsverkehr ist doof


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. August 2014)

"Berufsverkehr", Was ist das denn? 

Da habe ich nie etwas mit zu tun


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_g0nzales (23. August 2014)

Morgähn.


----------



## wissefux (23. August 2014)

moin. leidlich ausgepennt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. August 2014)

moin. herrlich ausgepennt.


----------



## ratte (23. August 2014)

Guten Abend zusammen.
Ach nee, Mahlzeit.

Sitze hier an einem netten, ordetlich warmen Fleckchen im Süden Chinas und keine Möglichkeit ein Bike zu bekommen.  Dabei sehen die Hügel nebenan so verlockend aus und schon die 10-15 km Parkanlage mit Radweg am Wasser wäre auch eine nette Abwechslung zum Fitnessraum.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. August 2014)

Wolfenstein New Order wäre durchgezockt. Jetzt ist wieder Killzone Shadow Fäll dran.


----------



## wissefux (24. August 2014)

tag ist wenn hell ist ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ratte (24. August 2014)

Was sind denn das für Hügel hier?
Treppen, Treppen und nochmals Treppen, senkrecht den Berg hoch und wieder runter. 

Ich glaube, ich mache heute höchstens noch Sardine am Pool.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. August 2014)

wahltho schrieb:


> moin. herrlich ausgepennt.



 Dito


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (24. August 2014)

Moin. Ausgepennt nach 18-Stunden Fahrt. War's hier die ganze Zeit schon so kalt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. August 2014)

Eigentlich waren die Temperaturen hier ganz ok.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (24. August 2014)

Für August schon ein bisserl frisch.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. August 2014)

18 Stunden Fahrt, wo warst Du denn? 

Ich empfinde die 10 Stunden nach Südfrankreich ja schon immer als sehr weit.

Wo ist denn eigentlich der Mzaskar?

Kommt der das ganze Wochenende mit seiner Liebsten nicht aus der Kiste raus?


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (24. August 2014)

Ca. 11 1/2 Stunden inkl. Inseltransfer ist die reguläre Zeit, die man unterwegs ist, wenn man durchzieht. Waren auf einer kroatischen Insel. Unterhalb der "Wetterscheide" bei Zadar. Hatten dann auch entsprechenden Sonnenschein, Meer, 27 Grad usw..

Verantwortlich für die 18h waren die Staus vor den jeweiligen Mautstationen. Haben uns viele Stunden zusätzlich gekostet. Und mir wieder mal klar gemacht, wie dumm wir Deutschen im Vergleich sind. An die 100,- EUR für Pickerl (Vignetten) und Autobahn-, sowie Tunnelgebühren in drei Ländern hingeblättert. Und dazu an einigen Tunneleingängen/Mautstellen noch stundenlang in blöden Staus gestanden.

Da beim Karawankentunnel gar nichts mehr ging, runter von der AB. Deshalb wenigstens Kranjsaka Gora gesehen und wieder mal den Wurzenpass gefahren, schön steil .

Und ja, ich empfinde 10 Stunden auch als lang .


----------



## mzaskar (24. August 2014)

Unterwegs in geheimer Mission 

















Gestärkt wurde auch noch






Göschenen - Göschenenalpsee 19.8 km / 1078 hm (hoch auf Asphalt)


----------



## wissefux (25. August 2014)

moin


----------



## mzaskar (25. August 2014)

Tutti Saluti


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. August 2014)

moin, moin 



mzaskar schrieb:


> Unterwegs in geheimer Mission



Ah, doch das ganze w/e nicht nur in der Kiste verweilt  




mzaskar schrieb:


> .. hoch auf Asphalt)



Als dafür nimmt man nun wirklich das Rennvelo


----------



## mzaskar (25. August 2014)

Zu steil und kein Spass bergab  

Ich bin doch eher für MTB, muss nur wieder das Vertrauen auf dem Trail finden. 

Wie gesagt vielleicht baue ich mir nächstes Jahr ein 29" Ht für die Alpstrassen und so auf. 

AmPoPo heute ist Frei-Tag


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. August 2014)

29er braucht kein Mensch.

Dauernd neue Bikes zusammenbauen hilft auch nicht, um Deine Motivation zum Biken zu erhöhen. Das kann Dir nur gelingen, indem zu an Deiner allgemeinen Fitness arbeitest. Was dafür wiederum die Grundvoraussetzung ist, hat Dir ja wohl letztens Dein Arzt gesagt


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (25. August 2014)

Moinsen.


----------



## mzaskar (25. August 2014)

Da muss ich dir leider zustimmen, auch wenn ich es manchmal lieber ausblende. Rein ins Loch ist nun einmal verdammt viel einfacher als wieder raus.


----------



## wissefux (26. August 2014)

moin


----------



## mzaskar (26. August 2014)

Morsche ihr Taunusplauscher und Plauscherinnen, auf in die neue Woche


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. August 2014)

moin moin.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (26. August 2014)

Moin.
Schnürlregen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (26. August 2014)

The same here


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. August 2014)

Im Taunus plästert es seit heute Nacht auch ununterbrochen.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (26. August 2014)




----------



## speedy_g0nzales (26. August 2014)

Doppelpost, sorry.


----------



## ratte (26. August 2014)

Versuche gerade meinen Krempel wieder irgendwie in den Koffer zu bekommen. Morgen Abend geht der Flieger wieder Richtung Heimat.  Bei Euren Wetterbeschreibung graust es mir aber geradezu. Aber Sonne passt definitiv nicht mehr ins Gepäck.


----------



## mzaskar (26. August 2014)

Dann lass halt deine Wäsche zurück und bring Sonne mit (aber nur wenn du über Zürich fliegst und dort mal eben die Sonne rauslassen kannst)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_g0nzales (26. August 2014)

ratte schrieb:


> Versuche gerade meinen Krempel wieder irgendwie in den Koffer zu bekommen. Morgen Abend geht der Flieger wieder Richtung Heimat.



Na dann mal guten Flug .

Ein bisserl was ging dann heute doch noch .






Die nächsten Tage soll's angeblich besser werden. Schaun mer mal .


----------



## wissefux (27. August 2014)

moin


----------



## wissefux (27. August 2014)

fu**. vermutlich heute am mtz geblitzdingst worden


----------



## mzaskar (27. August 2014)

Ist in D-land doch quasi kostenfrei 

Moin


----------



## mzaskar (27. August 2014)

Ich habe das mit dem Regenradar noch nicht so in Griff


----------



## ratte (27. August 2014)

Schade, Tagestrip Hongkong fällt aus wegen ist nicht.  Wenn man die Fähre zum Flughafen nimmt (eigentlich nur um das Gepäck loszuwerden), ist man quasi ausgereist und kommt nicht mehr aus dem Transitbereich.
Hätte jetzt allerdings auch keine Lust gehabt samt Koffer durch die Gegend zu ziehen. Dann eben stundenlanges, kostenloses Futtern in der Lounge.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. August 2014)

moin moin 

Mensch die Ratte kommt vllt. rum 

Da ist der Gartenzwerg aus dem Amelie-Film dagegen ja 'nen Waisenknabe


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (27. August 2014)

Moin.

Wetter?  Same shit as every day .


----------



## ratte (27. August 2014)

Stimmt.  Zumindest auf der einen Seite des Flughafens, auf der anderen Seite scheint sich etwas zusammenzubrauen.
Aber die Hügel hier sind schon nett. Hoffentlich nicht wieder alle mit Treppen. Aber mindestens einer mit Gondel.

EDIT: Hmmm, Mountainbiken und Kitesurfen sind hier möglich...Memo an mich, bessere Strategie für's nächste Mal zurechtlegen.

EDIT 2: *Blub* Wer hat das Licht ausgemacht?


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (28. August 2014)

Moin.
Trocken. Schon mal gut .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (28. August 2014)

moin. trocken. sonne. 2rad. alles gut.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. August 2014)

moin. moin.


----------



## ratte (28. August 2014)

*fröstel*
Als der Pilot für die Landung 11°C angekündigt hat, wäre ich doch fast ins Cockpit gegangen, ob er nicht umdrehen könne.
Naja, ein wenig Sonne scheint es hier ja doch zu geben.

Nun erstmal den Krempel von kanpp drei Wochen waschen...


----------



## mzaskar (28. August 2014)

Nur keine Hoffnung, die Regenzeit ist (noch) nicht vorbei


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. August 2014)

moin, moin 

Sehr schönes sonniges Wetter hier im Taunus


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (28. August 2014)

Kaiserwetter auch hier .


----------



## wissefux (29. August 2014)

moin. warm.


----------



## ratte (29. August 2014)

Das nennst Du warm?
Jetlag + Temperaturschock, brrr, Zeit für Urlaub.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. August 2014)

moin, moin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (29. August 2014)

15 grad auf nacht sind für hiesige verhältnisse schon warm.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (29. August 2014)

Moin. Warm.


----------



## wissefux (30. August 2014)

basti321 schrieb:


> Moin. Warm.




dito


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. August 2014)

wahltho schrieb:


> moin, moin



dito


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. August 2014)

Ach so, heute aber wirklich: Happy Birthday Plausch-Fred


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (30. August 2014)

Moin, nass, Mistwetter.

Tanti auguri per compleanno, plauschfredo  !!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (30. August 2014)

glückwunsch


----------



## wissefux (30. August 2014)

so, mein winterbike ist fast komplett. fehlt nur noch das schutzblech für unters beam rack ...
jetzt macht die beleuchtung zucken : meine alte sigma lässt sich nicht mehr laden  und die halterung vom cateye nicht vom alten bike demontieren 

jetzt beginnt mal wieder die suche nach licht ... lupine hat da demnächst ein schickes rotlicht am start , eigentlich für meinen zweck zu teuer. aber goil is es scho 

ist es nun zufall, dass das teil gerade gestern auf mtb news präsentiert wurde ?

http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2014/08/29/eurobike-lupine-2015-rotlicht-ruecklicht-und-neo-x2-leuchte/


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (30. August 2014)

Welches Winterbike hast du denn? Nehme an, selber geschraubt ?

Die Lupine wäre schon schick .


----------



## wissefux (30. August 2014)

ein ghost xm 7500 aus den 2000 er jahren. mein erstes ordentliches mtb.
bekam jetzt einen gepäckträger und spikes montiert. nur die alten funzeln wollen nicht so wie geplant.
ausser dem gepäckträger sollte eigentlich nur umgeschraubt und nicht weiter investiert werden ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. August 2014)

N'abend 

Wer denkt denn jetzt schon ans Winter-bike? 

500 Gramm Rinderfilet sind schon eine Ansage


----------



## wissefux (30. August 2014)

na ich ... denn ich schraube lieber draussen am bike rum, wenn es noch warm ist


----------



## wissefux (31. August 2014)

moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (31. August 2014)

moin moin 

In meinem Bike-Keller ist es immer warm.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (31. August 2014)

Moin.


----------



## wissefux (1. September 2014)

moin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. September 2014)

moin, moin 

Trocken, sehr sonnig, 2-Rad war wie gewohnt die beste Wahl


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (1. September 2014)

Moin. Sehr nass. Passend zum ersten Arbeitstag. .


----------



## wissefux (2. September 2014)

moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. September 2014)

moin moin 

Good news: Endlich passen mir meine Hosen wieder 

Frühsport erledigt, auf geht's 2-rädrig nach EB


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (2. September 2014)

Moin. Trocken auf 2 Rädern in die Arbeit gelangt .


----------



## wissefux (3. September 2014)

basti321 schrieb:


> Moin. Trocken auf 2 Rädern in die Arbeit gelangt .


 
dito


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (3. September 2014)

Moin. Heute nur 4-rädrig unterwegs .


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. September 2014)

basti321 schrieb:


> Moin. Trocken auf 2 Rädern in die Arbeit gelangt .



 dito


----------



## wissefux (4. September 2014)

basti321 schrieb:


> Moin. Trocken auf 2 Rädern in die Arbeit gelangt .


dito


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. September 2014)

basti321 schrieb:


> Moin. Trocken auf 2 Rädern in die Arbeit gelangt .



 dito


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (4. September 2014)

Moin ihr zwei .
Heute auf 2 Rädern trocken gegen nen steifen Ostwind in die Arbeit gestrampelt.
Wenn er bleibt und nicht dreht, wird das Heimfahren ein Spaß .


----------



## wissefux (4. September 2014)

die ostbrise könnte abschnittsweise  leichten rückenwind für mich bedeuten


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. September 2014)

Gegenwind ist gut - Er erhöht den Trainings-Effekt


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (4. September 2014)

wahltho schrieb:


> Gegenwind ist gut - Er erhöht den Trainings-Effekt



Jepp, so sollte man das sehen . Brauche dann weniger Training für die Anstiege .


----------



## a-rs (4. September 2014)

Holland braucht ja auch keine Berge. Die haben ja Windstärken  ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. September 2014)

Nieder mit den Alpen, freie Sicht auf das Mittelmeer!


----------



## a-rs (4. September 2014)

Nicht etwa: Lass den Meeresspiegel ruhig steigen, wir fahren dann zum Baden in die Kölner Bucht.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. September 2014)

Segeln in der Kölner Bucht wäre auch schön.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. September 2014)

Thank god it's weekend


----------



## wissefux (4. September 2014)

not yet


----------



## mzaskar (4. September 2014)

Es lebe die Fräse


----------



## wissefux (5. September 2014)

basti321 schrieb:


> Moin. Trocken auf 2 Rädern in die Arbeit gelangt .


dito


----------



## wissefux (5. September 2014)

wahltho schrieb:


> Thank god it's weekend


 
tgif. also bald Wochenende


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (5. September 2014)

wahltho schrieb:


> Thank god it's weekend



It's in sight. .


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (5. September 2014)

wissefux schrieb:


> moin



Dito .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. September 2014)

Morgääähnnn 



basti321 schrieb:


> It's in sight. .



It's already there!


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (5. September 2014)

wahltho schrieb:


> It's already there!



Not yet for me ... 
... but coming soon !!


----------



## wissefux (5. September 2014)

basti321 schrieb:


> Not yet for me ...
> ... but coming soon !!


dito


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (5. September 2014)

wahltho schrieb:


> Thank god it's weekend



Yes, it is !!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. September 2014)

Heute morgen erstmal Rasen gemäht, dann Frühsport im Kellerfitti und jetzt gerade 14km NW absolviert 

Ich glaub ich wechsele gerade vom 2-Rad zum NW.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (5. September 2014)

wahltho schrieb:


> Heute morgen erstmal Rasen gemäht, ...



Hat meiner Einer noch vor sich .



wahltho schrieb:


> Ich glaub ich wechsele gerade vom 2-Rad zum NW.



Du beliebst zu spaßen ?

One Man - Two Wheels. Nothing Else !!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. September 2014)

Bei mir ist da zur Zeit die Luft raus.

Bin in den letzten 25 Jahren aber auch so ca. 4- bis 5-mal um die Erde geradelt.

Ich fahre zwar immer noch regelmäßig mit dem 2-Rad 14km zur Arbeit und zurück, aber ansonsten derzeit 0-Bock auf MTB.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. September 2014)

basti321 schrieb:


> One Man - Two Wheels. Nothing Else !!



Nö - 4-Rad kann auch geil sein 

4-Rad, 2-Rad und manchmal halt auch kein Rad


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (5. September 2014)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich fahre zwar immer noch regelmäßig mit dem 2-Rad 14km zur Arbeit und zurück, aber ansonsten derzeit 0-Bock auf MTB.



Hm, wer weiß, vielleicht bockt mich MTB auch irgendwann mal nicht mehr. Momentan definitiv noch. Bin allerdings auch noch nicht so oft um die Erde gefahren wie du .



wahltho schrieb:


> Nö - 4-Rad kann auch geil sein
> 4-Rad, 2-Rad und manchmal halt auch kein Rad



In diesem Sinne:
Drive/Ride/Walk on .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. September 2014)

Yepp


----------



## mzaskar (5. September 2014)

NW  was ist das?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. September 2014)

Nordic Walking


----------



## mzaskar (5. September 2014)

ok ich war gestern Golfen


----------



## mzaskar (5. September 2014)

Und Langlauf will ich auch mal machen


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (5. September 2014)

wahltho schrieb:


> Heute ... Rasen gemäht, ....



Jetzt dito .

Segeln würde ich gerne mal .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (5. September 2014)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Und Langlauf will ich auch mal machen



wenn du skatest, wirds richtig hart ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. September 2014)

Morgääähhnt 



basti321 schrieb:


> Segeln würde ich gerne mal .



Mit der Segelei hatte ich 1980 begonnen 

Seitdem mein Vater 2005 seine Segelyacht, die am Ijsselmeer lag, verkauft hat, war ich allerdings überhaupt nicht mehr Segeln


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (6. September 2014)

wahltho schrieb:


> Morgääähhnt



Ebenso .

Wow, 25jährige Segelerfahrung ist schon eine Ansage .


----------



## wissefux (6. September 2014)

moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. September 2014)

basti321 schrieb:


> Wow, 25jährige Segelerfahrung ist schon eine Ansage .



Naja, aber auch nicht gleichmässig verteilt. Die ersten 10 Jahre waren die Intensivsten. Damals wohnten wir noch oben bei Düsseldorf (  ) und man war in knapp 2 Stunden am Schiff. Da waren wir in der Saison fast jede Woche oder zumindest alle zwei Wochen Segeln.

Danach hier von FFM aus ging das dann auch bei Weitem nicht mehr so schnell und häufig.

Meinen Segel A-Schein mit Motorteil habe ich mit 15 gemacht. Der Motorteil war dann auch erst gültig, als ich 16 wurde


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (6. September 2014)

wahltho schrieb:


> Meinen Segel A-Schein mit Motorteil habe ich mit 15 gemacht. Der Motorteil war dann auch erst gültig, als ich 16 wurde



Oh wonnevolle Jugendzeit .


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. September 2014)

Herrlich direkt am Wald zu wohnen und den lokalen NW-Track direkt vor der Tür zu haben


----------



## ratte (6. September 2014)

Endlich mal wieder auf dem MTB:
Schräger Stein + Moos + feucht = nicht gut! Aua.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. September 2014)

Oh je


----------



## mzaskar (6. September 2014)

Ich puste mal......pustpustpust


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ratte (6. September 2014)

Nix ernstes, aber einige dicke Beulen an Arm und Bein, die in den nächsten Tagen das gesamte Farbspektrum annehmen werden.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (6. September 2014)

Biken bringt Farbe in 's Leben .

Gute Besserung .


----------



## ratte (6. September 2014)

basti321 schrieb:


> Biken bringt Farbe in 's Leben .


 
Oftmals nach einschlägigen (oder einschlagenden?) Erfahrungen. 

Dann freu ich mich mal auf das Erwachen.
Morgen sollte es eigentlich nach Winterberg gehen, sofern ich mich noch bewegen kann bzw. die Protektoren ertrage.


----------



## Kombinatschef (6. September 2014)

Unglaublich schönes Wetter heute im Taunus.
Ab dem Oberurseler Tunnel (unten Suppe) wars sonnig.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. September 2014)

moin, moin 



basti321 schrieb:


> Biken bringt Farbe in 's Leben .



Ist aber in solchen Fällen eine sehr einseitige Farbgebung  

Herrlich sonniges Wetter, allerdings färben sich die ersten Blätter im Wald bereits gelb


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (7. September 2014)

wahltho schrieb:


> moin, moin



Ebenso .

Sonnenschein auch hier .


----------



## wissefux (7. September 2014)

basti321 schrieb:


> Ebenso .
> 
> Sonnenschein auch hier .


dito


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. September 2014)

Schon ziemlich warm und auch recht schwül da draussen.


----------



## mzaskar (7. September 2014)

Dieses warm kalt warm macht mich wuschig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (7. September 2014)

schnell in deckung


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. September 2014)

Immer schön mit dem Rücken zur Wand


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (7. September 2014)

Flach auf den Boden legen, Arme über den Kopf ?


----------



## wissefux (8. September 2014)

moin. endlich montag ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. September 2014)

basti321 schrieb:


> Moin. Trocken auf 2 Rädern in die Arbeit gelangt .



 Dito


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (8. September 2014)

wahltho schrieb:


> Dito



Ebenso .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (8. September 2014)

wahltho schrieb:


> Dito


 


basti321 schrieb:


> Ebenso .


 
dito


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. September 2014)

wahltho schrieb:


> Gut und trocken 2-rädrig nach Hause gelangt



 Dito


----------



## wissefux (8. September 2014)

wahltho schrieb:


> Dito



dito


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (8. September 2014)

wahltho schrieb:


> Gut und trocken 2-rädrig nach Hause gelangt





wahltho schrieb:


> Dito





wissefux schrieb:


> dito



Ebenso !!


----------



## wissefux (9. September 2014)

moin. heute, morgen und übermorgen 4 rad.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. September 2014)

moin. heute, morgen und übermorgen 2 rad.

Danach dann w/e.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (9. September 2014)

Moin. Heute 4 Räder. Rest der Woche wird sich zeigen.


----------



## wissefux (9. September 2014)

gleich gehts loooooos ...


----------



## wissefux (9. September 2014)

... one more thing ...


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (9. September 2014)

wissefux schrieb:


> gleich gehts loooooos ...



Biken ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. September 2014)

Ne, er meint den Apple Präser


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (9. September 2014)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ne, er meint den Apple Präser



Ah. O.K., danke .


----------



## wissefux (10. September 2014)

moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. September 2014)

moin moin

Destiny ist echt der Hammer 

Die neuen Apple-Gadgets hauen mich nicht gerade vom Hocker. Die iPhones werden langsam aber sicher zu gross für die Hosentasche und die neue iWatch kommt für mich als Liebhaber mechanischer Uhren eh nicht in Frage. Zudem ist sie eher ein iPod mit Armband.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (10. September 2014)

basti321 schrieb:


> Moin. Trocken auf 2 Rädern in die Arbeit gelangt .



Moin.
Dito .


----------



## wissefux (10. September 2014)

hmm. die apfeluhr find ich schon nicht so übel. obwohl ich seit iphone kein Uhren mehr trage, komm ich doch tatsächlich ins grübeln. muß ich mir dann mal live ansehen. kommt mir auf den ersten blick recht dick vor. und 1 tag akkulaufzeit ist jetzt auch nicht so der burner für ne Uhr ... dazu wieder ein neues ladesystem und vieles geht wohl nur mit gleichzeitigem iphone in der tasche.

die neuen iphones sind mir auch langsam zu groß ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. September 2014)

basti321 schrieb:


> Moin. Trocken auf 2 Rädern in die Arbeit gelangt .



 Dito


----------



## mzaskar (10. September 2014)

4.7" finde ich noch ok.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. September 2014)

Ich trage ja nur Jeans und auf dem 2-Rad verkantet sich das iPhone 5s jetzt schon manchmal in der Hosentasche.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (10. September 2014)

aber du hast doch dem Bikehalterung gekauft 
Aber ich mag generell nichts in den Hosentaschen, daher habe ich eh meist eine Tasche dabei. Und geht es mal in den Ausgang wo evtl. etwas mehr getrunken und gefeiert wird lasse ich das Natel eh zu Hause 

PS: Vielleicht ware Hemd und schuhe noch gut wenn du mit dem Bike zur Arbeit fährst


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (10. September 2014)

wahltho schrieb:


> Gut und trocken 2-rädrig nach Hause gelangt



Ebenso .


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. September 2014)

mzaskar schrieb:


> aber du hast doch dem Bikehalterung gekauft



Die Bike-Halterung ist doch nur für das alte iPhone 5, das ich als Navi benutze


----------



## mzaskar (10. September 2014)

Zuviel Technik


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. September 2014)

Im Gegenteil: Wenig und vor allen Dingen einheitliche Technik 

Das Bike-Navi brauche ich ja nur für echte Touren in unbekannten Terrain, anstatt des blöden Garmins mit dem viel zu kleinen Bildschirm. Den Polar-Bikecomputer habe ich auch abgeschafft. Anstattdessen nutze ich die Polar App auf dem iPhone mit dem zugehörigen Bluetooth-Brustgurt. Als Backup habe ich auch noch GPS-Tracks und die Basiskarten auf meinem iPhone 5s und somit auch für den Notfall immer ein Navi in der Hosentasche 

Aber einfach nur herrlich ist es, morgens in Alltagsklamotten ohne Rucksack und Tasche einfach auf's Rad zu steigen. Nur Cappi und Sonnenbrille auf und los geht's 

Destiny kommt wirklich fett auf der PS4 

Gute Nacht


----------



## wissefux (11. September 2014)

moin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. September 2014)

moin moin

2-rädriger Endspurt ins w/e...


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (11. September 2014)

basti321 schrieb:


> Moin. Trocken auf 2 Rädern in die Arbeit gelangt .



Dito .


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. September 2014)

In knapp zwei Stunden ist w/e


----------



## wissefux (11. September 2014)

sagg, alder ...


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (11. September 2014)

wahltho schrieb:


> Gut und trocken 2-rädrig nach Hause gelangt



Dito .


----------



## mzaskar (11. September 2014)

Juupi endlich wieder einmal Regen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. September 2014)

Seit gut 3 Stunden w/e


----------



## wissefux (11. September 2014)

wahltho schrieb:


> Seit gut 3 Stunden w/e





wissefux schrieb:


> sagg, alder ...



dito


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (11. September 2014)

Bäh-Wetter jetzt .

Morgen Poncho oder PKW ??


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. September 2014)

Morgen Frei-Tag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_g0nzales (11. September 2014)

wahltho schrieb:


> Morgen Frei-Tag





wissefux schrieb:


> sagg, alder ...



Dito .


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. September 2014)

Ein Hoch auf die Altersteilzeit


----------



## wissefux (12. September 2014)

ein hoch auf die arbeitswelt. tgif. moin.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (12. September 2014)

wissefux schrieb:


> ein hoch auf die arbeitswelt. tgif. moin.



Dito .

PKW. WE in Sicht .


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. September 2014)

moin, moin 

Die arbeitende Bevölkerung sei gegrüßt !


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (12. September 2014)

Thank god,  it's weekend .


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. September 2014)

Schei$$-Wetter, aber Destiny ist einfach fesselnd und hilft gut darüber hinweg


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (12. September 2014)

wahltho schrieb:


> Schei$$-Wetter, ...



Jepp, dito. Fahr mit dem Sohnemann gleich in's Kino. Dürfte kurzfristig auch hilfreich sein .


----------



## wissefux (13. September 2014)

moin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. September 2014)

Tach auch


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (13. September 2014)

Moin, ihr Frühaufsteher .


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. September 2014)

Leider immer wieder Anfälle seniler Bettflucht


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. September 2014)

Weiss einer, was das heute für ein Specialized Event in Königstein ist?

Ich habe den Stand gerade nur durch Zufall gesehen.

Nicht, dass mich Specialized als Bike-Marke interessieren würde, aber nur mal so interessehalber weiss Einer, was die da machen?


----------



## mzaskar (13. September 2014)

Jiiipiiiieeeeh, die Wildsaison ist eröffnet


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. September 2014)

Ich dachte Du bist auf Diät 

Heute waren wir mal zum Essen auf der Glashütt'.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (14. September 2014)

moin. heute wieder trailbautag am feldi ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. September 2014)

moin. moin. heute wieder charakterbautag bei destiny ...

(vom obligatorischen Sport, etc. mal abgesehen)


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (14. September 2014)

Moin. Heute wieder mal Schlauchboottag auf der Hauptstraße.  Mistwetter .


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (14. September 2014)

Wenigstens ist mein Soffritto lecker geworden .


----------



## mzaskar (14. September 2014)

Wild ist lecker


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. September 2014)

Heute wieder gesportelt und gezockt. bei Destiny inzwischen fast auf Level 11.


----------



## mzaskar (14. September 2014)

Handicap 002


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (15. September 2014)

Moin.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. September 2014)

Moin. Moin.


----------



## wissefux (15. September 2014)

moin. moin. moin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (15. September 2014)

5


----------



## wissefux (15. September 2014)

6


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. September 2014)

7


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (15. September 2014)

8


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. September 2014)

Übermorgen ist es wieder soweit: Da müssen weltweit etliche Reserverkraftwerke ans Netz, weil Apple das neue iOS rausbringt.


----------



## mzaskar (16. September 2014)

4


----------



## wissefux (16. September 2014)

2

moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. September 2014)

1

Moin Moin


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (16. September 2014)

Lift off .

Moin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (16. September 2014)

nix da lift off ich bleibe am Boden der Tatsachen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. September 2014)

Wir haben die 3 vergessen


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (16. September 2014)

wahltho schrieb:


> Wir haben die 3 vergessen



3 .


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (16. September 2014)

mzaskar schrieb:


> nix da lift off ich bleibe am Boden der Tatsachen



Ja. Bleib .


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. September 2014)

Destiny issccht echt


----------



## wissefux (17. September 2014)

moin
1


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_g0nzales (17. September 2014)

Moin, Moin.
2


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. September 2014)

Moin, Moin, Moin.
3


----------



## mzaskar (17. September 2014)

Tachchen 



3


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. September 2014)

Ne 4


----------



## mzaskar (18. September 2014)

2


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (18. September 2014)

Moin.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. September 2014)

Tach auch 

Endspurt ins w/e ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. September 2014)

Aufgepasst 4-Rad-Fahrer: Heute ist Blitzerkrieg!


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (18. September 2014)

wahltho schrieb:


> Aufgepasst 4-Rad-Fahrer: Heute ist Blitzerkrieg!



Danke für den Tip. Bin 2-rädrig in der Arbeit. Kann die Rennleitung blitzen, soviel sie will .


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. September 2014)

Auf dem 2-Rad kann man auch geblitzt werden 



wahltho schrieb:


> Der Fürst ist heute Morgen auch geblitzt worden
> 
> ... auf dem 2-Rad





wahltho schrieb:


> in einer 30er-Zone
> 
> Ich war ja kurz davor anzuhalten. Das Foto wäre mir eigentlich die 20 - 30 Euro Wert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_g0nzales (18. September 2014)

wahltho schrieb:


> in einer 30er-Zone
> 
> Ich war ja kurz davor anzuhalten. Das Foto wäre mir eigentlich die 20 - 30 Euro Wert.



Dafür gibt es von mir ein klares *dito .*


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. September 2014)

Wochenende und Urlaub bis Anfang Oktober zugleich 

iOS 8.0 Update ist auf iPhone und ipad durch. Ich lade mir gerade mal die Yosemite Beta.


----------



## wissefux (18. September 2014)

bist aber spät dran mit ios 8 ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. September 2014)

Wieso? iPad wurde gestern Abend noch aktualisiert. iPhone heute Morgen 

Ich bin kurz davor über Vertragsverlängerung ein iPhone 6 Spacegrau mit 128GB zu bestellen. Das würde wäre von der Grösse her noch soeben ok.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. September 2014)

Morgen Vormittag geht's erstmal mit dem 4-rädrigen Spassgefährt des Fürsten in die Vierradschmiede in Hös am Bach, nahe er Burg der Aschaffen im Land der wilden Bajuwaren.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. September 2014)

Yosemite Beta auf dem MB Air 13 installiert


----------



## wissefux (19. September 2014)

wahltho schrieb:


> Wieso? iPad wurde gestern Abend noch aktualisiert. iPhone heute Morgen
> 
> Ich bin kurz davor über Vertragsverlängerung ein iPhone 6 Spacegrau mit 128GB zu bestellen. Das würde wäre von der Grösse her noch soeben ok.


 
hab genau so installiert wie du 

ich schau mir die geräte erst mal live im store an. vertragsverlängerung ist eh durch. bis zur nächsten gibt's das iphone 8s


----------



## wissefux (19. September 2014)

wahltho schrieb:


> Morgen Vormittag geht's erstmal mit dem 4-rädrigen Spassgefährt des Fürsten in die Vierradschmiede in Hös am Bach, nahe er Burg der Aschaffen im Land der wilden Bajuwaren.


 
weiter aufpimpen oder was putt ?


----------



## wissefux (19. September 2014)

moin. tgif.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_g0nzales (19. September 2014)

wissefux schrieb:


> moin. tgif.



Dito .


----------



## mzaskar (19. September 2014)

MoinMoin

TGIF & 1/2 day


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. September 2014)

moin, moin 

Schei§§ senile Bettflucht, vor allen Dingen an Frei-Tagen 



wahltho schrieb:


> Ich bin kurz davor über Vertragsverlängerung ein iPhone 6 Spacegrau mit 128GB zu bestellen.



 Done - Wenn es dieses Jahr noch ein neues iPad Air geben sollte, dann folgt auch hier der Upgrade auf 128GB.



wahltho schrieb:


> Yosemite Beta auf dem MB Air 13 installiert



 Die Public Beta läuft superstabil. Alle Apps bis auf Kaspersky funktionieren mit Yosemite.



wissefux schrieb:


> weiter aufpimpen oder was putt ?



HU


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. September 2014)

.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. September 2014)

Bei Väth gab es heute einen ganz besonderen Leckerbissen:





und es gab für den Fürsten und seinen Filius zudem durch die Tochter des Hauses eine Führung durch die Motorenmanufaktur:


----------



## mzaskar (19. September 2014)

Schick schick


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (20. September 2014)

schlaflos wegen ruhestörung in der nachbarschaft


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. September 2014)

moin, moin 

Ja, ja de Zustände in den Kelkheimer Slums werden immer schlimmer


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (20. September 2014)

Moin.


----------



## wissefux (20. September 2014)

morgäääääähn ...


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (20. September 2014)

wissefux schrieb:


> morgäääääähn ...



Hui, schon ausgeschlafen nach der lauten Nacht?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. September 2014)

Diese saarländischen Verkehrsrowdys 

http://www.spiegel.de/auto/aktuell/...er-so-viele-pkw-wurden-erwischt-a-992701.html


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. September 2014)

Interessant ist die neue WLAN-Telefonfunktion von iOS 8.0 / Yosemite: Wenn das iPhone im gleichen WLAN hängt, kann mit via Facetime Audio vom Mac oder iPad damit telefonieren.


----------



## wissefux (20. September 2014)

basti321 schrieb:


> Hui, schon ausgeschlafen nach der lauten Nacht?



nun ja, für meine verhältnisse extrem lang gepennt. bin sonst gegen 7 wach und heute erst mit den hochfahrenden rollläden wach geworden.
party feiern ist eins, aber dann um 1:30 uhr outdoor in 30 m entfernung die mucke aufdrehen, daß man trotz geschlossener Fenster senkrecht im bett steht, geht mal gar nicht. ergo bekam die Nachbarschaft spontan besuch von mir und als ich fertig war, rückte auch schon blau-weiss-kelkheim an ...


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (20. September 2014)

wissefux schrieb:


> .... ergo bekam die Nachbarschaft spontan besuch von mir ...



Selbst ist der Mann .


----------



## ratte (20. September 2014)

MTK abgesoffen oder was war hier los?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. September 2014)

Kelkheim hat's glaube ich weggespült ...

... aber da wohnen eh so kleinkarierte Spiesser, die bei ein bisschen Lärm in der Nacht gleich auf die Barrikaden gehen und nach Blauweiss schreien


----------



## wissefux (20. September 2014)

wenn ich gross bin, will ich auch spiesser werden 
aber blau weiss hab ich nicht gerufen ... das müssen wohl oberspiesser gewesen sein.

kelkheim steht noch, abgesoffen ist wohl die as höchst an der a66 ... da ging rund herum nix mehr ...


----------



## wissefux (20. September 2014)

auch nicht übel :

Eppstein/Hofheim (dpa/lhe) - Ein etwa fußballgroßer Eisbrocken ist am Samstag in Eppstein (Main-Taunus-Kreis) offenbar vom Himmel auf die Straße gefallen. Verletzt wurde niemand, wie die Polizei in Hofheim berichtete. Herumfliegende Splitter hätten aber an einem Auto Lackschäden verursacht. «Der Brocken könnte von einem Flugzeug stammen», sagte ein Sprecher. Sicher sei das aber noch nicht, es werde in alle Richtungen ermittelt. Der Frankfurter Flughafen sei informiert worden. Mitarbeiter hätten eine Probe von dem Eisklumpen genommen, sagte ein Flughafensprecher. Diese soll nun in einem Labor untersucht werden. Ergebnisse erwartete er Anfang der Woche.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. September 2014)

Ist ja wie bei Six Feet Under


----------



## ratte (20. September 2014)

ja, war etwas schwieriger von der A66 heim zu kommen (war wettertechnisch wohl ganz gut, heute doch nicht am Feldberg gefahren zu sein).
Aber in Kelkeim muss stellenweise ganz gut Wasser gestanden haben, habe eben bei FB Bilder gesehen.
Auch unser Bächlein hat in 7 Jahren heute erstmalig sein Bett verlassen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. September 2014)

War heute gerade in fbh bei den Schwiegereltern. Zurück war durch Kelkheim war dann schon land unter, aber es ging noch. Je näher ich aber der Fürstenresidenz kam, desto weniger Landunter wurde es. Bin echt froh quasi an der höchsten Stelle des Ortes zu wohnen  

A. ist später zurück und stand dann wegen der B8 Sperrung auf der Limesspange voll im Stau.


----------



## wissefux (21. September 2014)

moin. ruhige nacht, kein wasser im keller. alles paletti ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. September 2014)

moin moin. ruhige nacht, kein wasser im keller. alles paletti ... wie immer


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (21. September 2014)

wissefux schrieb:


> moin. ruhige nacht, kein wasser im keller. alles paletti ...



Dito .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (22. September 2014)

moin


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (22. September 2014)

Moin. Trotz Regenvorhersage 2-rädrig trocken in die Arbeit gelangt .


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. September 2014)

moin moin 

Noch gut 2 Wochen Frei-Tag


----------



## mzaskar (22. September 2014)

Leben wie Gott in Frankreich


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. September 2014)

Heute mal im Apple Store im MTZ das neue iPhone 6 in der Hand gehabt. War eine gute Wahl 

Das 6s ist definitiv zu gross für die Hosentasche.

Zugleich noch eine zweite PS4 für den Sportkeller gekauft


----------



## wissefux (22. September 2014)

wow, es gibt schon ein 6s


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. September 2014)

Sorry ich meinte das 6Plus, oder wie immer dieses neue Minitablet auch heisst


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (22. September 2014)

wahltho schrieb:


> Gut und trocken 2-rädrig nach Hause gelangt



Ebenso .

Wird schon langsam richtig herbstlich hier, buntes Laub am Boden. Die dicken dunklen Regenwolken haben mich heute nicht erwischt . In den Bergen soll's heute Nacht angeblich bis auf 1000m schneien. Bin gespannt, ob's morgen recht frisch ist.


----------



## wissefux (22. September 2014)

bin heute auf den letzten 3 km ordentlich geduscht worden. der heftige gegenwind hat dies begünstigt. kam langsamer voran und der regen dafür schneller als gedacht. sah zu beginn noch hell im taunus aus, wurde es ziemlich schnell dunkler und dann folglich auch richtig nass mit gewitter ...
jetzt erst mal 3 tage 4 rad ...


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (22. September 2014)

Kalte Dusche mit Gewitter ist nicht gut beim Biken. Steifen Gegenwind hatte ich beim Heimradeln auch. Aber:



wahltho schrieb:


> Gegenwind ist gut - Er erhöht den Trainings-Effekt



.

Morgen soll' s sonnig werden. Hoffentlich komm ich rechtzeitig aus den Federn für' s 2-Rad, gähhhhn.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. September 2014)

moin moin 

Heute wird wohl das neue iPhone 6 ankommen und bei Destiny der Level 20 geknackt


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (23. September 2014)

basti321 schrieb:


> Moin. 2-rädrig gut und  trocken in die Arbeit gelangt .



Dito .


----------



## wissefux (23. September 2014)

frisch heute. sitzheizung funzt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. September 2014)

wahltho schrieb:


> Heute wird wohl das neue iPhone 6 ankommen und bei Destiny der Level 20 geknackt



 Done!


----------



## wissefux (23. September 2014)

sauber, iphone 6 auf 20 upgegraded 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## mzaskar (23. September 2014)

falaise de la madeleine =>>> eine aufgeschlitzte Reifenflanke, 2 total vrluste bei den Schläuchen 

Spass gemacht  hat es trotzdem


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_g0nzales (23. September 2014)

wahltho schrieb:


> gut 2 rädrig und trocken heimgekommen



Dito.

Die Sturmhaube und warme Handschuhe für die Rückfahrt mitzunehmen war eine gute Entscheidung .


----------



## wissefux (24. September 2014)

moin. sitzheizung wartet ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. September 2014)

moin. moin. frühstücksbrötchen warten ...


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (24. September 2014)

Moin. Arbeit wartet.


----------



## wissefux (24. September 2014)

lass se doch warten


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (24. September 2014)

wissefux schrieb:


> lass se doch warten



Tscha, wenn das mal so einfach wäre . Irgendwie ein verrückter Tag heute.
Aber egal,  passt schon.  Awg  (alles wird gut).


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. September 2014)

Gerade eine sehr schöne 2-Bein-Runde gelaufen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. September 2014)

Mr. Claude und seine Töchter ist ein absolut genialer Film


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (24. September 2014)

wahltho schrieb:


> Mr. Claude und seine Töchter ist ein absolut genialer Film



Fand ich auch sehenswert .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (25. September 2014)

moin


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (25. September 2014)

Moin, moin. 

WE rückt näher .


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. September 2014)

Morgääähhnnn 

Gerade mit dem Frühstücken fertig


----------



## a-rs (25. September 2014)

Mit Erkältung daheim. Und das bei dem Wetter.


----------



## mzaskar (25. September 2014)

Erste zu beklagende Verluste












Moin nach D-Land


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (25. September 2014)

Mit den neuen Apfelprodukten scheint es ja einige Probleme zu geben .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. September 2014)

Ich hab keine  Probleme


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (25. September 2014)

Hast du iOS8 nicht installiert?  Was ist mit Verbiegen?  Du hast doch das neue Eiphone, oder?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. September 2014)

iOS 8.0 funktioniert perfekt auf mehreren iPads und iPhones. Yosemite Beta auf 2 MacBooks ebenfalls. Es gab wohl nur Probleme mit dem einem kleinen Update (8.0.1), das Apple aber schon zurückgezogen hat. Ich hatte das Update nirgendwo installiert, ergo auch kein Problem 

Ich habe ein iPhone 6 (Morgen kommt auch das neue iPhone 6 für meinen Filius) - Das bisher beste iPhone (das sage ich aber bei jedem Modell ). Die Probleme sind aber mit einigen iPhone 6 Plus aufgetreten. Wie ich aber schon geschrieben hatte, sind das eher Minitablets als Smartphones. Ich hatte das 6 Plus im Apple Store in der Hand. Wer sich sowas in die vordere Hosentasche steckt und dann in eine Auto steigt, sollte sich nicht wundern, wenn die Dinger verbiegen. Das gehört für mich eher in die Kategorie DAU als Produktfehler 

Apple ist goil


----------



## mzaskar (25. September 2014)

Wort


----------



## mzaskar (25. September 2014)

Impressionen 

einfach mal abhängen 




Modernste Geräte




Hmmm lecker  




Slick Rock?




Krokodil und P****


----------



## wissefux (26. September 2014)

moin. 2 rad. herrlich mild. die kalten tage gut mit sitzheizung überbrückt


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (26. September 2014)

Moin. TGiF.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. September 2014)

wahltho schrieb:


> moin. moin. frühstücksbrötchen warten ...



 Dito!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. September 2014)

wahltho schrieb:


> Gerade eine sehr schöne 2-Bein-Runde gelaufen



 Dito!


----------



## wissefux (27. September 2014)

moin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_g0nzales (27. September 2014)

wissefux schrieb:


> moin



Dito .


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. September 2014)

wahltho schrieb:


> moin. moin. frühstücksbrötchen warten ...



 Dito


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. September 2014)

wahltho schrieb:


> Heute eine sehr schöne 2-Bein-Runde gelaufen



 Dito


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (28. September 2014)

Moin .


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. September 2014)

Morgääähnn


----------



## wissefux (29. September 2014)

moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. September 2014)

wahltho schrieb:


> Morgääähnn





wahltho schrieb:


> moin. moin. frühstücksbrötchen warten ...



2x Dito


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (29. September 2014)

Moin. 2-rädrig gut und nebelfeucht in die Arbeit gelangt.


----------



## wissefux (29. September 2014)

frei-tag ...
winterreifen montiert, mal schauen ob es dieses jahr mal schnee gibt ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. September 2014)

hoffentlich nicht.

Muss mich auch mal langsam um die Winterrefen für den GLA kümmern. Auf den SLK werde ich sie diesen Winter gar nicht erst draufmachen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. September 2014)

... ach so: Frei-Woche


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. September 2014)

... und die nächste Woche wird eine Kurz-Woche: Di - DO.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (29. September 2014)

wissefux schrieb:


> frei-tag ...
> winterreifen montiert,  ...



Dito, aber am Samstag .


----------



## wissefux (29. September 2014)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... und die nächste Woche wird eine Kurz-Woche: Di - DO.


dito diese woche ...


----------



## mzaskar (29. September 2014)

Sahneschnittchen gegönnt

http://adventures.garmin.com/by/stefan-willibald/mtb-colorado-provencal/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_g0nzales (29. September 2014)

Nach der Arbeit im Angesicht eines herrlichen Abendrots 2-rädrig nach Hause gelangt .


----------



## mzaskar (29. September 2014)

Rot


----------



## wissefux (30. September 2014)

moin


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (30. September 2014)

wahltho schrieb:


> Morgääähnn



Ebenso .


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. September 2014)

wissefux schrieb:


> moin



 Dito


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (30. September 2014)

basti321 schrieb:


> ... 2-rädrig gut und nebelfeucht in die Arbeit gelangt.



Ebenso .


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. September 2014)

Heute kurz mit dem 2-Rad in EB auf dem Hochsitz gewesen, um das MB Air 11 zu holen und ebenfalls auf die Yosemite Beta upzudaten


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (30. September 2014)

Gut und halbtrocken von der Arbeit heimgekommen. Glaub, ich werde morgen mal 4-rädrig unterwegs sein.


----------



## wissefux (1. Oktober 2014)

moin


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (1. Oktober 2014)

Moin, Moin.
Passendes Wetter für 4 Räder .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. Oktober 2014)

Moin, Moin, Moin.

Sonniges Herbstwetter. Gleich wird Kies geschaufelt.


----------



## wissefux (2. Oktober 2014)

moin. tgit


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (2. Oktober 2014)

wissefux schrieb:


> moin. tgit


.
Ebenso .

Für morgen ne 2-rädrige Tour ausgemacht.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. Oktober 2014)

Morgääähhhhnnnn


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (2. Oktober 2014)

Jippie!! Die GLS Sendungsverfolgung für meinen neuen HT-Rahmen meldet: Zeit: 11:01, Paketstatus: Zugestellt .

Morgen Bergtour und dann wird geschraubt .


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. Oktober 2014)

Was ist es denn für ein Rahmen?


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (2. Oktober 2014)

Ein neuer 26er LTD SL (2012) aus Restbeständen .


----------



## mzaskar (2. Oktober 2014)

will auch


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (2. Oktober 2014)

mzaskar schrieb:


> will auch



War der letzte. Der Karl hat erzählt, er hatte alleine in der letzten Woche 75 Anfragen für Rahmen. Hätte ich nicht gedacht, dass die 26er Rahmen so gefragt sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_g0nzales (3. Oktober 2014)

Moin. 
Jetzt geht's loos, jetzt geht's loos .


----------



## wissefux (3. Oktober 2014)

moin. viel spass ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. Oktober 2014)

wissefux schrieb:


> moin. viel spass ...



 Dito


----------



## wissefux (3. Oktober 2014)

heute mal ne pussy mtb tour gemacht. die nidda hoch bis nieder-eschbach zum eisdielen posing und wieder heim ...


----------



## a-rs (3. Oktober 2014)

Fast so wie die Rennrad Runde mit der Tochter heute. 23km und fast nie wirklich schnell ...


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (3. Oktober 2014)

wissefux schrieb:


> moin. viel spass ...





wahltho schrieb:


> Dito



Hi Jungs,

danke, hatten wir, war ne super schöne Tour !!


















War viel los heute:






Love the ride .

lg basti


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. Oktober 2014)

wissefux schrieb:


> heute mal ne pussy mtb tour gemacht. die nidda hoch bis nieder-eschbach zum eisdielen posing und wieder heim ...



Ich hab' Eisdielen-Posing mit dem 4-Rad gemacht


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (3. Oktober 2014)

Ich hab die MTB-Alm-Poser*innen *angeschaut. Heiße Anblicke .


----------



## mzaskar (3. Oktober 2014)

Urlaub 2014


----------



## wissefux (4. Oktober 2014)

moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. Oktober 2014)

moin moin

Gleich kriegt der GLA von A. die neuen Winterschluffen...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. Oktober 2014)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Urlaub 2014



Der diesjährige Urlaub wurde - wenn auch etwas ungeplanter Weise - mal komplett zu Hause in der fürstlichen Datscha verbracht und ich muss sagen, dass es der schönste und entspannendste Urlaub seit Jahren war


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (4. Oktober 2014)

Moin.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. Oktober 2014)

wahltho schrieb:


> Gleich kriegt der GLA von A. die neuen Winterschluffen...



 Done - War allerdings etwas langwieriger, da zunächst auf Grund einer Fehlauskunft von MB vergessen worden war, in den Winterrädern die Ventilsensoren zu verbauen 

Bin den GLA heute mal ein wenig ausgefahren. Ist mit seinen 220PS ganz flott unterwegs


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. Oktober 2014)

... und es gab wieder zwei Leckerchen zu sehen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Oktober 2014)

Morgääähhhnnn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (5. Oktober 2014)

morsche


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (5. Oktober 2014)

Moin, Moin. Angeblich wird es heute noch ein Sonn-Tag .


----------



## wissefux (6. Oktober 2014)

moin. tgim


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (6. Oktober 2014)

wissefux schrieb:


> moin. tgim



Ahrrrg  . Would''t Friday be the better day to thank for ?
Moin, Moin .


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. Oktober 2014)

moin, moin, moin. tgif


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. Oktober 2014)

.


----------



## wissefux (6. Oktober 2014)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... und es gab wieder zwei Leckerchen zu sehen


 der gelbe ist gut, da passt was rein ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. Oktober 2014)

Meinst Du das Haus oder das Auto? 

Beim Haus passt auch viel rein und da gibt es für gute Kunden auch kostenlos Kaffee 

Beim gelben Auto musst Du nur noch das Fenster ein Stück auflassen und die Leute werfen Dir auch Briefe rein


----------



## wissefux (6. Oktober 2014)

wahltho schrieb:


> Beim gelben Auto musst Du nur noch das Fenster ein Stück auflassen und die Leute werfen Dir auch Briefe rein


 
das wär net schlecht, hat doch der neue Briefträger noch nicht das hinterhauskonzept kapiert und wirft die post fleissig vorne rein ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. Oktober 2014)

Tja, man kriegt heutzutage einfach kein vernünftiges Aushilfspersonal mehr 

Wenn bei uns eine Vertretung des Briefträgers unterwegs ist, werfen die uns auch nach über 1 1/2 Jahren immer noch Post für die Vorbesitzer unserer Datscha ein.


----------



## wissefux (6. Oktober 2014)

es wird überall und alles zu tode gespart. die qualität leidet enorm, aber das scheint niemanden zu interessieren ... ein trauerspiel


----------



## wissefux (7. Oktober 2014)

moin. nass. auto.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (7. Oktober 2014)

Moin, Moin. Auch Auto.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. Oktober 2014)

moin. moin. moin. 2-Rad.

Trocken auf den Hochsitz in EB gelangt. Schön mild. Langes Oberhemd hat ausgereicht.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. Oktober 2014)

Und auch gut und trocken 2-rädrig wieder nach Hause gelangt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_g0nzales (8. Oktober 2014)

Morgähhhn .  Komme kaum aus der Kiste zur Zeit.  Von daher wieder 4-rädrig unterwegs.  Spart Zeit.


----------



## wissefux (8. Oktober 2014)

moin. das erste Hemd schon durchgeschwitzt, deshalb erst jetzt


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (8. Oktober 2014)

wissefux schrieb:


> moin. das erste Hemd schon durchgeschwitzt, deshalb erst jetzt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. Oktober 2014)

Moin. Moin.

Frühsport erledigt. Ab auf das 2-Rad Richtung EB


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. Oktober 2014)

wissefux schrieb:


> moin. das erste Hemd schon durchgeschwitzt, deshalb erst jetzt



Alptraum beim morgendlichen Büroschlaf gehabt?


----------



## wissefux (8. Oktober 2014)

wahltho schrieb:


> Alptraum beim morgendlichen Büroschlaf gehabt?


 
die alpträume werden so langsam wahr


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. Oktober 2014)

In welcher Form realisieren sie sich denn?


----------



## wissefux (8. Oktober 2014)

stress im büro, der noch zunehmen wird ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. Oktober 2014)

Einfach nur hohe Workload oder Stress anderer Art?


----------



## wissefux (8. Oktober 2014)

hohen workload kann ich noch ganz gut ab, da das zum glück kein standard ist ...
projekte laufen nicht wie gewünscht und es wird der depp gesucht, der schuld ist ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_g0nzales (8. Oktober 2014)

Üble Sache so was ist.
Wünsche dir, dass du aus dieser Position schnell wieder raus bzw. erst gar nicht richtig in sie rein kommst !!


----------



## wissefux (8. Oktober 2014)

danke. den sündenbock lass ich mir so schnell nicht ans bein binden ...


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (8. Oktober 2014)

Gut so . Geht oft schneller, als man denkt. Und wenn man erst mal in der Ecke steht, wird' s schwierig, da wieder raus zu kommen.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (8. Oktober 2014)

Mobbelpost .


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. Oktober 2014)

Drücke auch die , sowas ist blöd


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. Oktober 2014)

Gut und trocken wieder 2-rädrig nach Hause gelangt.


----------



## wissefux (9. Oktober 2014)

moin


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (9. Oktober 2014)

Moin, Moin.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. Oktober 2014)

wahltho schrieb:


> Moin. Moin.
> 
> Frühsport erledigt. Ab auf das 2-Rad Richtung EB



 Dito


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. Oktober 2014)

Sehr schön 2-rädrig nach EB gelangt 

Es war heuer aber so mild, dass ich unterwegs den Pullover wieder ausgezogen habe.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. Oktober 2014)

Endspurt ins w/e...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. Oktober 2014)

wahltho schrieb:


> Endspurt ins w/e...



 Done

Mit Hilfe des Regenradars eine Regenpause abgepasst und gut und trocken wieder 2-rädrig nach Hause gelangt


----------



## wissefux (9. Oktober 2014)

wahltho schrieb:


> Endspurt ins w/e...


einmal werden wir noch wach ...


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (9. Oktober 2014)

wissefux schrieb:


> einmal werden wir noch wach ...



.
Und 's Wetter soll sonnig werden . Beste Voraussetzungen für eine schöne Tour am WE .


----------



## wissefux (10. Oktober 2014)

moin. countdown läuft. t-6h wenns klappt ...

schon mal jemand wasser durch dach (Bereich Heckklappe) im Auto gehabt ? dies gilt es heute dem freundlichen Händler zu präsentieren ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_g0nzales (10. Oktober 2014)

Moin, Moin. 
Hat sich mal Wasser in der Ersatzreifenmulde gesammelt. Weg bei mäßigem Regen verfolgt. Dichtungen überprüft und zusätzlich mit Bitumenmasse abgedichtet. Seitdem Ruhe.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. Oktober 2014)

moin moin 

Heute am Frei-Tag leider wieder ein leichter Anfall seniler Bettflucht 

Wasser durch das Dach beim 4-Rad kenne ich nur, wenn ich nur von meinem 4-rädrigen-Oben-Ohne Gefährt und da auch nur, wenn es anfängt zu regnen und das Verdeck ist noch auf


----------



## wissefux (10. Oktober 2014)

wahltho schrieb:


> Wasser durch das Dach beim 4-Rad kenne ich nur, wenn ich nur von meinem 4-rädrigen-Oben-Ohne Gefährt und da auch nur, wenn es anfängt zu regnen und das Verdeck ist noch auf


 
so kenne ich das auch. meine muß daher vorher ganau abwägen oder gar anhalten zum schließen ...
bei meinem hab ich den vorteil, daß das panoramaschiebedach auch bei 200 noch geschlossen werden kann 

mal schauen, was der freundliche händler nachher zum thema beizutragen hat ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. Oktober 2014)

200 offen bei Regen ist eh kein Problem


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. Oktober 2014)

Frei-Tage sind ganz schön anstrengend. Gute Nacht


----------



## wissefux (11. Oktober 2014)

wahltho schrieb:


> 200 offen bei Regen ist eh kein Problem


yep. leider kann man das ja zu selten über längere zeit fahren ...

wollte damit nur sagen, dass ich noch ü50 zu machen kann, was mir aktuell aber auch nix hilft, denn das wasser kommt vermutlich doch durchs schiebedach rein. könnte aber auch die haifischflossenantenne sein. von aussen sieht alles sauber verarbeitet aus und man erkennt rein gar nix ...


----------



## wissefux (11. Oktober 2014)

wahltho schrieb:


> Frei-Tage sind ganz schön anstrengend. Gute Nacht


tgis. na gut das heuer samstag ist ...

moin


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (11. Oktober 2014)

Moin, Moin.
Ihr Haifischflossenantennenpanoramadachcabrio200fahrer .

Kann da nicht mitreden mit meiner alten Kiste ohne all den Schnickschnack.

But, Tgis .


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. Oktober 2014)

moin, moin, moin.

Schiebedächer sind oft die Ursache solcher Undichtigkeiten.


----------



## a-rs (11. Oktober 2014)

Alsu unten läuft nix raus. Auto ist dicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Loco1986 (11. Oktober 2014)

tztztz
Mim 4-Rad zur Arbeit?
In Ermangelung eines Lappens is bei mir bei Wind und Wetter 2-Rad fahren zur Arbeit angesagt


----------



## wissefux (12. Oktober 2014)

schicksale gibts ...  lappen temporär weg oder gar keinen gehabt ?

moin


----------



## Loco1986 (12. Oktober 2014)

wissefux schrieb:


> schicksale gibts ...  lappen temporär weg oder gar keinen gehabt ?
> 
> moin


Mooooooiin
Nie gehabt. Undd das mit meinen 28 Jahren


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Oktober 2014)

moin, moin, moin 



Loco1986 schrieb:


> In Ermangelung eines Lappens is bei mir bei Wind und Wetter 2-Rad fahren zur Arbeit angesagt



 Vorbildlich - Hab' zwar seit über 30 Jahren 'nen Lappen, bei mir ist aber trotzdem bei Wind und Wetter 2-Rad zur Arbeit angesagt


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (12. Oktober 2014)

Moin.
GsD hab ich meinen Lappen . 
Will ich auch behalten.​


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Oktober 2014)

Also eines der Dinge, auf das ich am leichtesten verzichten könnte, wäre mein Lappen, so wenig wie ich 4-Rad fahre.

Habe ich aber noch nie geschafft, geschweige denn je auch nur einen Punkt in Flensburg zu ergattern.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (12. Oktober 2014)

Hui, das wär mir nix ohne Lappen. Wäre schon irgendwie zu bewerkstelligen. Der logistische Aufwand ohne Kfz hier auf dem Land mit ner Familie mit 2 Kindern wäre mir aber eindeutig zu groß.

Punktemäßig schaut' s bei mir auch gut aus .


----------



## ratte (12. Oktober 2014)

Boah nee, Arbeit und Einkaufen ließen sich ja noch arrangieren, aber bei unseren Hobbies ohne Führerschein...uff, nö danke.
War zu Studentenzeiten schon limitiert genug ohne Auto. Andereseits war es auch immer spannend mit der DB, was denn diesmal wieder schief läuft.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Oktober 2014)

Ich hab' ja noch meinen Filius, der mich dann chauffieren könnte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (13. Oktober 2014)

moin.
der montag ist diese woche wohl mit abstand der schönste a-tag. schade, dass er in wenigen stunden schon wieder rum ist


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (13. Oktober 2014)

Morgäääähhhhn.
Ja is denn schon wieder Montag? 
 .


----------



## Loco1986 (13. Oktober 2014)

Moooooooiiin
Die Worte "Montag" und "schön", passen nur in Verbindung mit dem Wort "nicht" in einen Satz


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (13. Oktober 2014)

basti321 schrieb:


> 2-rädrig gut und nebelfeucht in die Arbeit gelangt.



Dito .


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Oktober 2014)

moin. moin.

Nach dem täglichen Frühsport gut 2-rädrig nach EB gelangt, heute mal mit Regenjacke.


----------



## wissefux (13. Oktober 2014)

da hat man schon 3 kfz und alle sind gleichzeitig in der werkstatt ...
einer kommt zum glück gleich raus, aber ohne ersatz kfz komm ich jetzt trotzdem nicht aus ...
der trend geht klar zum viertwagen 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Oktober 2014)

wissefux schrieb:


> da hat man schon 3 kfz und alle sind gleichzeitig in der werkstatt ...
> einer kommt zum glück gleich raus, aber ohne ersatz kfz komm ich jetzt trotzdem nicht aus ...
> der trend geht klar zum viertwagen



Was fahrt Ihr denn für Schrottkisten, dass die alle zeitgleich in die Werkstatt müssen?    

Einfach mal mehr 2-Rad fahren


----------



## Loco1986 (13. Oktober 2014)

Am zweirad kann man im normalfall wenigstens auch noch alles selbst reparieren, dank fehlendem elektronischem schnick schnack


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Oktober 2014)

Ähhmm Räusper - Der Fux sollte das nicht unbedingt tun, also am 2-Rad alles selbst machen


----------



## wissefux (13. Oktober 2014)

wahltho schrieb:


> Was fahrt Ihr denn für Schrottkisten, dass die alle zeitgleich in die Werkstatt müssen?
> 
> Einfach mal mehr 2-Rad fahren



der eine war zur inspektion, der andere wg. schiebedach, beim dritten ging die motorkontrollleucht an, als wir den meinen in die werkstatt brachten. kurzdiagnose : lamdasonde, nicht mehr fahren ...
dachte, ich könnte mir dem ersatzwagen sparen, aber daraus wurde nix ...


----------



## wissefux (13. Oktober 2014)

übrigens alles deutsche wertarbeit ... verteilt von nord über mitte nach süd


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (13. Oktober 2014)

Gut und halbtrocken wieder 2-rädrig nach Hause gelangt .

3 Autos in der Werkstatt. Das ist schon heftig.


----------



## wissefux (13. Oktober 2014)

nur noch zwei ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Oktober 2014)

Ebenfalls gut und trocken mit dem 2-Rad wieder nach Hause gelangt.

Immer noch erstaunlich mild. Kurzes Oberhemd hat auch Abends noch ausgereicht.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (14. Oktober 2014)

Moin.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. Oktober 2014)

moin, moin.

Auf zum Frühsport in das Privatfitti...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (14. Oktober 2014)

moin moin moin.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. Oktober 2014)

Nach dem obligatorischen Frühsport gut 2-rädrig nach EB gelangt 

Etwas nebulös heute da draussen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. Oktober 2014)

**** XXL-Bäuerchen !!! ****

Cheeseburger XXL mit Pommes rot/weiss und zwei  Beilagensalaten.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. Oktober 2014)

Bei schöner Herbstabendsonne wieder sehr schön 2-rädrig nach Hause gelangt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. Oktober 2014)

wahltho schrieb:


> moin, moin.
> 
> Auf zum Frühsport in das Privatfitti...



 Dito


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (15. Oktober 2014)

Moin. Mistwetter. Gießt wie aus Eimern.


----------



## wissefux (15. Oktober 2014)

moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. Oktober 2014)

Sonnig hier.

Nach dem Frühsport sehr schön 2-rädrig nach EB gelangt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. Oktober 2014)

Auch wieder sehr schön 2-rädrig nach Hause gelangt.

Morgen ist ja dann schon wieder Endspurt ins w/e und kommende Woche teste ich wieder den nächsten Schritt der Altersteilzeit, die Dreitagewoche


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (15. Oktober 2014)

alder sagg ... machste dann regelmässig 3 tage ?


----------



## Loco1986 (15. Oktober 2014)

Bei euch scheints ja entspannt zu zugehen. Mir is vorhin bei ner Tour das Schaltauge gerissen. Bekomm grade das große kotzen. Habs Rad seit Samstag.  
Naja neues plus Ersatz sind schon bestellt. Hoffentlich kommts bis zum WE


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. Oktober 2014)

wissefux schrieb:


> alder sagg ... machste dann regelmässig 3 tage ?



Das wohl erst in ein paar Jahren, aber antesten kann man es ja mal abundzu 

Erstmal bleibt es bei den vier Tagen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. Oktober 2014)

Gute Nacht


----------



## wissefux (16. Oktober 2014)

moin.  4 tage sind ja auch net übel ...


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (16. Oktober 2014)

Moin. Mild. Regen. WE soll immerhin schön werden .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. Oktober 2014)

moin. moin.

Frühsport erledigt, ab auf das 2-Rad Richtung EB für den den Endspurt ins lange w/e.



wissefux schrieb:


> moin.  4 tage sind ja auch net übel ...



 Yepp - Kann aber auch sein, dass ich in ein paar Jahren direkt von 4 auf 0 ohne Umweg über 3 gehen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. Oktober 2014)

Sehr schön 2-rädrig nach EB gelangt - immer noch mild, keine Jacke erforderlich.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. Oktober 2014)

**** XXL-Bäuerchen !!! ****

 Schnipo rot/weiss und zwei Beilagensalate.


----------



## a-rs (16. Oktober 2014)

Loco1986 schrieb:


> Bei euch scheints ja entspannt zu zugehen. Mir is vorhin bei ner Tour das Schaltauge gerissen. Bekomm grade das große kotzen. Habs Rad seit Samstag.
> Naja neues plus Ersatz sind schon bestellt. Hoffentlich kommts bis zum WE


Warst du im Feld zwischen Stierstadt und Steinbach unterwegs? Da habe ich gestern jemanden mit losem Schaltwerk gesehen


----------



## Loco1986 (16. Oktober 2014)

a-rs schrieb:


> Warst du im Feld zwischen Stierstadt und Steinbach unterwegs? Da habe ich gestern jemanden mit losem Schaltwerk gesehen


Ähm nein, falsche ecke


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. Oktober 2014)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... Endspurt ins lange w/e.



Fast geschafft ...


----------



## wissefux (16. Oktober 2014)

wahltho schrieb:


> Fast geschafft ...



dito, was den fuhrpark angeht. theoretisch wäre er heute wieder komplett geworden und ich war auch mit beiden auf dem heimweg, als erneut die motorkontrollleuchte sich meldete und ich spontan zurück in die werkstatt bin.
dort will man jetzt einfach die verflixte lampe ausbauen, damit ruhe ist


----------



## wissefux (17. Oktober 2014)

moin. regen. perfekt für aktuellen dichtigkeitstest des reparierten schiebedachs ...


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (17. Oktober 2014)

Moin.Tgif .


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. Oktober 2014)

Morgääähnnn 

w/e


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EA-Tec (17. Oktober 2014)

Moin, nach langer Zeit  

Bin in den letzten Wochen schwer mit dem Umzug in die alte Heimat Bayern beschaeftigt. War die letzten Wochen dort (Grossraum Bad Reichenhall), wusste gar nicht mehr was fuer ein Paradies das eigentlich ist


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. Oktober 2014)

Hi EA-Tec


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. Oktober 2014)

moin.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (18. Oktober 2014)

Moin, Moin .
Heute wird's schön .


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (18. Oktober 2014)

basti321 schrieb:


> Moin, Moin .
> Heute wird's schön .



So war' s auch . Musste leider zu Hause arbeiten. Rasenmähen, Auto sauber machen. Muss auch mal sein.
Morgen soll' s noch schöner werden. Treffen um 09:30 Uhr ausgemacht. Biken, bisserl Fahrtechniktraining .


----------



## a-rs (18. Oktober 2014)

Heute hat es nur für 1.75 Stunden GA1 gereicht. War aber schön ...


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (18. Oktober 2014)

GA1 ?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. Oktober 2014)

Grundlagen Ausdauer 1


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (18. Oktober 2014)

GsD gibt's Wikipedia ...
... und waltho .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. Oktober 2014)

Ähhmm -"wa*h*ltho" - Soviel Zeit muss sein


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (18. Oktober 2014)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ähhmm -"wa*h*ltho" - Soviel Zeit muss sein



Sorry. Wahltho. Ohne Brille, naja, du weißt schon.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (19. Oktober 2014)

Moin. 
Aufi auf's Radl .


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. Oktober 2014)

Moin, Moin 

Auf in den Keller, einen Beutel Frühstücksbrötchen holen


----------



## wissefux (19. Oktober 2014)

moin. macht man das nicht beim bäcker ?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. Oktober 2014)

Aufbackbrötchen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. Oktober 2014)

Die kommende iPad-Saison werde ich mal mit einem iPad Mini 3 bestreiten.

War gestern nochmal im Apple Store MTZ und habe das iPad Mini von der Grösse her mit dem iPad Air verglichen. War bisher ja skeptisch ggü. den kleinen Tablets. Will ihm aber mal eine Chance geben. Also habe ich im Online Apple Store ein iPad Mini 3 in 128Gb WiFi/4G bestellt.

Ist ja immer noch ein Jahr ...


----------



## wissefux (19. Oktober 2014)

ipad mini reicht mir völlig aus ...
war gestern auch kurz im store mtz und hab mir noch mal die 6 er iphones angeschaut. optisch nicht wirklich überzeugend ...
nach ipads habe ich nicht geschaut ... zu wenig zeit um 21:58


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (19. Oktober 2014)

basti321 schrieb:


> Moin.
> Aufi auf's Radl .



Schön war's . Aber Einen von uns hat's auf Asphalt ziemlich geschmissen. Hatte sich beim Windschattenfahren verbremst. Ich hatte GsD ein bisserl Abstand zum Vordermann. Bei den Wurzeln musste man aufpassen. Alles feucht, viel Laub, Matsch.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. Oktober 2014)

wissefux schrieb:


> war gestern auch kurz im store mtz und hab mir noch mal die 6 er iphones angeschaut. optisch nicht wirklich überzeugend ...



Ich find die neuen iPhones gut  Optisch anders, aber keinesfalls schlechter als das 5s. Ausschlaggebend waren für mich aber das grössere Display und die 128GB.

Hab ja seit iPhone 4 jedes Modell gehabt. Nur das iPhone 5 war eigentlich eine optische Verschlechterung.



wissefux schrieb:


> nach ipads habe ich nicht geschaut ... zu wenig zeit um 21:58



Die neuen iPads gibt es auch erst ab Ende kommender Woche in den Läden. Ich hab' mit den alten Modellen nur einen Grössenvergleich zwischen Mini und Air gemacht. Hab' mir noch nie ein iPhone oder iPad im Laden angeschaut, bevor ich es bestellt habe.

Ich teste jetzt mal ein Mini. Wenn es mir im Alltag doch zu klein sein sollte, gibt es nächstes Jahr wieder ein Air.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. Oktober 2014)

Herrliches sonniges Wetter. Mehr als 12km NW absolviert.



basti321 schrieb:


> . Aber Einen von uns hat's auf Asphalt ziemlich geschmissen. Hatte sich beim Windschattenfahren verbremst. Ich hatte GsD ein bisserl Abstand zum Vordermann. Bei den Wurzeln musste man aufpassen. Alles feucht, viel Laub, Matsch.



Windschattenfahren ist schei$$e


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (19. Oktober 2014)

wahltho schrieb:


> Herrliches sonniges Wetter. Mehr als 12km NW absolviert. Windschattenfahren ist schei$$e



Jepp. GsD nur ein paar blaue Flecken. Er konnte die Tour noch mit zu Ende fahren .


----------



## wissefux (20. Oktober 2014)

moin. mild. rad.


----------



## wissefux (20. Oktober 2014)

wissefux schrieb:


> moin. mild. rad.


mmr


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (20. Oktober 2014)

Moin, Moin.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. Oktober 2014)

moin. moin. moin.

Frei-Tag.



wissefux schrieb:


> mmr



mm2r oder mm4r?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (20. Oktober 2014)

wahltho schrieb:


> mm2r oder mm4r?


 
mmr = mm2r, sonst wäre es ja mma geworden  wobei mein a nur ein 2r antrieb hat und keinen 4r


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. Oktober 2014)

mma gildet hier nicht, nur mm0r, mm2r und mm4r. mm1r ginge theoretisch auch. für mm3r sind wir entweder zu alt oder es wäre ein mmlr.

Alles klar


----------



## wissefux (20. Oktober 2014)

und was ist mit mk2r  oder mr4r


----------



## wissefux (21. Oktober 2014)

mfkrad4r

moin. frisch. kein. regen. aber. dennoch. 4. rad.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. Oktober 2014)

moin moin.

Leider mal wieder ein extremer Anfall seniler Bettflucht 

Naja dafür ausreichend Zeit für Verwaltungskram und Frühsport vor dem 2-rädrigen Ritt Richtung EB in die 3-Tagewoche.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (21. Oktober 2014)

wissefux schrieb:


> mfkrad4r
> 
> moin. frisch. kein. regen. aber. dennoch. 4. rad.



Ebenso .


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. Oktober 2014)

Sehr schön 2-rädrig nach EB gelangt 

Heute mit Jacke und Übergangshandschuhen, war aber fast schon zu warm.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. Oktober 2014)

Lt. Regenradarvorhersage scheint kurz vor fünf ein guter Zeitpunkt für die 2-rädrige Rückreise, um  noch vor dem Regen trocken nach Hause zu gelangen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. Oktober 2014)

Gut und bis auf ein paar Tropfen trocken vor dem grossen Regen mit dem 2-Rad nach Hause gelangt.

Die iOS-Upgrade Orgie wäre auch erledigt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (21. Oktober 2014)

ich wäre heute nass geworden. ergo alles richtig gemacht ...

update ios ebenfalls heute erledigt. nur 2 meiner iphones sind in frauenhänden, da passiert updatemässig nix ...

yosemite reizt mich noch, dazu brauch ich aber leider ein kostenpflichtiges parallels update 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## wissefux (22. Oktober 2014)

moin


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (22. Oktober 2014)

Moin, Moin.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. Oktober 2014)

moin. moin. moin.

Senile Bettflucht ist wieder leicht abgeklungen.

Ansonsten wie immer: Erst Frühsport und dann ab mit dem 2-Rad nach EB 

... damit mir die Konfektionsgrösse, die mir seit 30 Jahren passt auch noch in 30 Jahren passt


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (22. Oktober 2014)

Gut und trocken, infolge windiger Sturmreste sehr flowig, nach NÖ gelangt .
Erwarte beim Heimradeln einen schönen Trainingseffekt .


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. Oktober 2014)

Ebenfalls nahezu trocken 2-rädrig nach EB gelangt.

Frisch war's eine leichte Übergangsjacke und -handschuhe waren heute angenehm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. Oktober 2014)

Die Aktivierung des neues SMS-Forwardings von iOS 8.1 hat bei mir sowohl auf dem iPad als auch auf beiden MacBooks perfekt funktioniert 



wissefux schrieb:


> ... nur 2 meiner iphones sind in frauenhänden,  ...



Also ich leg' in Frauenhände lieber was Anderes als mein Iphone  

Können die sich kein eigenes iPhone leisten?


----------



## mzaskar (22. Oktober 2014)




----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. Oktober 2014)

wahltho schrieb:


> Die Aktivierung des neues SMS-Forwardings von iOS 8.1 hat bei mir sowohl auf dem iPad als auch auf beiden MacBooks perfekt funktioniert



SMS-Forwarding funktioniert


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (22. Oktober 2014)

Halbwegs trocken und mit einem guten Trainingseffekt 2-rädrig heimgekommen .


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. Oktober 2014)

Mach mich auch gleich auf den 2-rädrigen Heimweg.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (22. Oktober 2014)

Gute und trockene Fahrt .


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. Oktober 2014)

basti321 schrieb:


> Gute und trockene Fahrt .



 Merci - Hatte ich, aber leider ohne zusätzlichen Trainings-Effekt durch Gegenwind  

Morgen ist schon wieder Endspurt ins w/e


----------



## wissefux (23. Oktober 2014)

moin.

wer braucht sms forwarding ? wer braucht überhaupt sms ? ist bei mir ziemlich out und wird nur noch bei leuten ohne smartphone eingesetzt ...


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (23. Oktober 2014)

Moin, Moin.
Stürmisch, Regen,  4 Räder.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. Oktober 2014)

moin, moin, moin.

Frühsport, 2-Rad, Endspurt ins w/e...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. Oktober 2014)

wissefux schrieb:


> wer braucht sms forwarding ? wer braucht überhaupt sms ? ist bei mir ziemlich out und wird nur noch bei leuten ohne smartphone eingesetzt ...



2x ich 

Z.b. Kommuniziert meine häusliche Alarmanlage mit mir über SMS. Und ich kenne auch noch Leute (mit Nicht-Applw-Smartphones), die altmodisch einfach nur SMSen.

Die ganze Social Media Jauche wie Wartsab und Fratzenbuch nutze ich nicht.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. Oktober 2014)

Für das neue SMS-Forwarding müssen das iPhone und das iPad/Macbook übrigens nicht im gleichen WLAN sein. Das funktioniert auch im WAN.

Das neue Phone-Fowarding ist ebenfalls sehr praktisch, funktioniert aber nur wenn die Geräte im gleichen WLAN.


----------



## wissefux (23. Oktober 2014)

wahltho schrieb:


> Das neue Phone-Fowarding ist ebenfalls sehr praktisch, funktioniert aber nur wenn die Geräte im gleichen WLAN.


 
das habe ich sogar schon mal genutzt, als mein iphone um Flur klingelte und auf dem ipad neben mir die Option aufleuchtete, das Gespräch anzunehmen. plötzlich telefonierte ich mit meinem ipad 

social media jauche ist 

die wisssen doch eh alles über dich, ergo kann man auch im gegenzug etwas nutzen von denen ziehen ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. Oktober 2014)

Phone-Forwarding funzt auch von iPhone auf Macbook 

Klingelt dann halt dann u.U. nur an mehreren Stellen im Haus.


----------



## wissefux (23. Oktober 2014)

kann man das eigentlich auch abstellen ? zumindest am iphone selbst hab ich jetzt aktuell nix entdeckt ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. Oktober 2014)

iPhone SMS-Forwarding wird immer -er

Verpasste Anrufe werden mir damit auch direkt auf Macbook und iPad angezeigt.

Ist vor allen Dingen für die Firma sehr praktisch, wie sich gerade in der Praxis gezeigt hat.


----------



## wissefux (23. Oktober 2014)

erkenne den nutzen immer noch nicht. hab ich mein iphone doch eigentlich immer dabei, ipad und macbook nicht.
hilft also bei mir nur dem schweinehund, wenn mein iphone im haus weiter weg ist als ipad und macbook und ich somit faul auf der couch sitzen bleiben kann ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. Oktober 2014)

Für meine Zwecke kann ich nach einem Tag sagen: Super  - iMessage und SMS voll integriert - Neben dem Phone-Forwarding eines der besten neuen Features von Apple seit Langem  

Ich nutze aber auch meine beiden MacBooks quasi den ganzen Tag lang, also sowohl beruflich als auch privat  

Gleich ist ja schon w/e


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. Oktober 2014)

wahltho schrieb:


> Gleich ist ja schon w/e



 Done

Sehr schön 2-rädrig nach Hause gelangt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (24. Oktober 2014)

mk2r


----------



## wissefux (24. Oktober 2014)

recht nebulös heuer ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. Oktober 2014)

moin, moin.


tgiwe.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (24. Oktober 2014)

Moin, Moin, Moin.
Gut und trocken 2-rädrig nach NÖ gelangt . 
Endspurt in's WE .


----------



## mzaskar (24. Oktober 2014)

Gestern mein Iphone geschrottet  volle Kanne mit dem Display auf den Steinboden geknallt. Eine Ecke vom Display kommt raus gebrochen und der Rest gerissen und gesplittert :kotz::kotz:

Jetzt Weiss ich wie das mit (E)I-Sprung ist. Ich hatte direct schlechte Laune, Kopfschmerzen und wollte nicht wissen von kuscheln


----------



## mzaskar (24. Oktober 2014)

Jetzt habe ich eine ungeplante Ausgabe machen müssen .... aber egal, es ist schön, es ist schnell, es ist schlank und gross


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_g0nzales (24. Oktober 2014)

wahltho schrieb:


> ...Sehr schön 2-rädrig nach Hause gelangt



Ebenso .

TGiw.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. Oktober 2014)

Mein neues iPad Mini 3 kommt wohl erst Montag


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. Oktober 2014)

Morgäääähnnn


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (25. Oktober 2014)

Moin, Moin .
Sehr neblig hier.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. Oktober 2014)

Amerika so wunderbar 

http://www.spiegel.de/politik/ausla...-in-usa-amerika-hat-kapituliert-a-999216.html


----------



## wissefux (25. Oktober 2014)

amerika war wunderbar vor 600 jahr


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (25. Oktober 2014)

Kugelsichere Schulranzen . Prima Idee .


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. Oktober 2014)

wissefux schrieb:


> amerika war wunderbar vor 600 jahr



Du meinst, bevor die Europäer da aufgekreuzt sind?


----------



## wissefux (25. Oktober 2014)

wahltho schrieb:


> Du meinst, bevor die Europäer da aufgekreuzt sind?


genau


----------



## wissefux (26. Oktober 2014)

tach winterzeit ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_g0nzales (26. Oktober 2014)

Moin.
Heute geht's wieder auf Tour .


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. Oktober 2014)

moin, moin


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (26. Oktober 2014)

Schön war' s. Schlammig, nachdem' s gestern nochmal kräftig geregnet hatte. 
Aber das gehört halt dazu .


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. Oktober 2014)

Trocken hier beim NW


----------



## wissefux (27. Oktober 2014)

moin
2 rad
1. Sichtung des specialized Turbo s in freier wildbahn. dank Ampel konnte ich den kollegen stellen und kurz befragen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. Oktober 2014)

moin, moin 

Mich würde höchstens eine Porsche Turbo S interessieren  

Ab zum Frühsport in den Keller ...


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (27. Oktober 2014)

Moin, Moin ihr zwei Turbos .


----------



## wissefux (27. Oktober 2014)

Turbo s bitte. soviel zeit muss sein


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. Oktober 2014)

Ich mach gleich erst mal den 2-rädrigen Turbo Richtung EB


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. Oktober 2014)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich mach gleich erst mal den 2-rädrigen Turbo Richtung EB



Ich meinte natürlich den Turbo S 

 Done - Sehr schön 2-rädrig nach EB gelangt. War schon fast wieder zu warm mit dem Pullover.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. Oktober 2014)

Paketstatus: Delivered! 

Mein neues iPad harrt der Einrichtung


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (27. Oktober 2014)

wissefux schrieb:


> Turbo s bitte. soviel zeit muss sein



Jetzt wird' s aber wirklich spannend mit dieser Kombination und dem Genitiv-s. Müsste man ggf. mal Fubbes kontaktieren .

Ich versuch' s mal so: Moin, Moin, ihr zwei Turbo Ss .

Recht so Herr Wissefux ?


----------



## wissefux (27. Oktober 2014)

isch habe gar keine turbo s, weder als bike noch als porsche 
ein einfacher mini turbo muss mir vorerst reichen ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. Oktober 2014)

Ich hab' auch keinen Turbo S 

Heute zum ersten Mal in dieser Wintersaison in der Dämmerung um kurz nach Fünf Licht am 2-Rad benötigt.



wahltho schrieb:


> Mein neues iPad harrt der Einrichtung



 Done - Gerade wird noch die ganze Mucke gesynct.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (27. Oktober 2014)

Gut, dann halt keine Turbo Ss .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. Oktober 2014)

Ich steh' mir auf Hubraum 

Hubraum ist nur durch Eines zu ersetzen: Noch mehr Hubraum


----------



## wissefux (27. Oktober 2014)

da musst du wohl das nächste auto aus den us importieren. hier gibts bald keinen hubraum mehr ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. Oktober 2014)

Das stimmt leider 

Ich glaube aber auch nicht, dass ich mir noch mal ein anderes 4-rädriges Spassgefährt leisten werde.


----------



## wissefux (27. Oktober 2014)

glückwunsch, wenn du so zufrieden bist. mir stehen da noch einige stufen nach oben hin offen ...


----------



## wissefux (28. Oktober 2014)

moin. gut und zufrieden mit 2 bs ohne Turbo in den fph gelangt ...


----------



## EA-Tec (28. Oktober 2014)

Moin moin.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. Oktober 2014)

moin. moin. moin.

Wie immer: Nach dem obligatorischen Frühsport gut und trocken 2-rädrig nach EB gelangt 



wissefux schrieb:


> glückwunsch, wenn du so zufrieden bist. mir stehen da noch einige stufen nach oben hin offen ...



Ich wollte etwas anderes sagen: Als ich um die 19 Jahre alt war, fuhr mein Vater einen Porsche. Damals bin ich auch mit dem Ding rumgedübelt und ich muss aus heutiger Sicht sagen, dass es erstaunlich ist, dass ich damals keiner zu Schaden kam. Von daher kann ich die Regelungen der Versicherungen für Fahrer unter 23 nachvollziehen und würde eigentlich auch eine PS-Begrenzung für die ersten Jahre so wie bei Motorrädern befürworten.

Ich habe mir damals vorgenommen, später, wenn ich in dem damaligen Alter meines Vaters bin, ebenfalls einen Sportwagen zu fahren. Dies ist mir gelungen. Ich hab's dann noch ein wenig weitergetrieben und bin in die Tuner-Szene eingestiegen. Mein vierrädriges Spassgefährt habe ich ja auch inzwischen schon fast sechs Jahre. Eigentlich lohnt es sich aber nicht, weil ich einfach zu wenig damit fahre. Ich bin halt nicht der Typ, der sich einfach mal so ins Auto setzt und durch die Gegend dübelt. Nach reiflicher Überlegung will ich es aber auch nicht wieder hergeben. Natürlich geht PS-technisch immer noch was, aber das habe ich eigentlich nicht mehr vor. Es sei denn der Motor verreckt irgendwann. Dann würde ich wahrscheinlich den Väth V58 einbauen lassen. Der bring nochmal was 

... der hat dann auch eine verstärkte Kurbelwelle und man könnte irgendwann noch einen Doppelkompressor draufbauen lassen   

PS-afin werde ich immer bleiben, zeigt sich ja auch daran, dass A.  GLA jetzt den grössten Motor mit 220 PS hat. Selber hätte sie sich den nicht ausgesucht. Aber leider ist das so ein aufgeblasener Hubraummickerling 

Darum: Stets freie Fahrt für freie Bürger!


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (28. Oktober 2014)

Moin, Moin, Moin.
TGiW .


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. Oktober 2014)

Kurzer erster Eindruck zum neuen iPad Mini
- Fingerabdruckssensor ist etwas was mir am iPad bisher gefehlt hat, damit man nicht immer den Sperrcode eingeben muss
- 128gig geben wieder ausreichend Speicherplatzreserven
- kleinere Darstellung des Minis ggü. dem normalen iPad ist noch etwas gewöhngungsbedürftig

Ich habe übrigens vor ein paar Wochen MS Office for Mac von meinen MacBooks verbannt und nutze nur noch die Apple Office Anwendungen. Die reichen für meine Zwecke völlig und sind mit iOS 8, Yosemite und iCloud Drive auf allen Geräten integriert.


----------



## wissefux (28. Oktober 2014)

wahltho schrieb:


> Kurzer erster Eindruck zum neuen iPad Mini
> - Fingerabdruckssensor ist etwas was mir am iPad bisher gefehlt hat, damit man nicht immer den Sperrcode eingeben muss
> 
> Ich habe übrigens vor ein paar Wochen MS Office for Mac von meinen MacBooks verbannt und nutze nur noch die Apple Office Anwendungen. Die reichen für meine Zwecke völlig und sind mit iOS 8, Yosemite und iCloud Drive auf allen Geräten integriert.


 
ich hab keinen sperrcode drin, erspart den fingerabdruck. davon gibt's ja reichlich auf der oberfläche ... 

mir würde das apple Office sicher auch reichen, so es denn MS Office lesen kann.
will man aber wie meine  angefangene Präsentationen etc. zu hause weiterbeackern, so kommt man nicht ums original im originalmodus Drumherum. selbst MS Office for mac tauchte nix, da Formatierungen verloren gingen ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EA-Tec (28. Oktober 2014)

Ich hab seit kurzem einen M4, 3 Liter 6-Zylinder Turbo mit 431 PS. Davor war's ein E92 M3 von Noelle umgebaut, fast 5 Liter Hubraum (V8 Sauger), gute 500 PS. 

Fahrleistungen in etwa identisch, aber man merkt dem neuen M an, dass ihm Hubraum fehlt. Abgesehen vom fehlenden V8-Bruellen wirkt er nicht annaehernd so souveraen wie sein Vorgaenger. 

Der Vorgaenger liess sich wesentlich kontrollierter bewegen, waehrend der aktuelle manchmal unberechenbar wird, wenn die Turbos einsetzen. 

Alles in Allem vermisse ich meinen V8!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. Oktober 2014)

Ich hab' ja noch in meinem 4-rädrigen Spassgefährt einen guten alten M113 V8 Sauger mit 5,5 Litern von Väth umgebaut (Motorelektronik modifiziert, Kraftstoffkühlung und Auspuffanlage reduziert auf Fächerkrümmer, X-Pipe und Endtöpfe, etc.)

Geht gut und brüllt gut 

Falls er mal den Geist aufgeben sollte, wird er wie gesagt wahrscheinlich bei Väth zum V58 aufgebaut werden. Das würde dann noch mal kräftig Bums bringen, vor allen Dingen im unteren Drehzahlbereich. Als ich letztens wieder bei Väth war, hatten sie noch eine Einzige der für diesen Umbau erforderlichen Kurbelwellen auf Lager. Ich hatte schon überlegt, sie mitzunehmen und präventiv in den Keller zu legen.

Auf den V58 könnte man dann wiederum noch einen Doppelkompressor draufsetzen (V58K), - Kann man aber muss man nicht, denn dann wird es lt. Aussagen "Betroffener" infernalisch.

Vorher hatte ich auch mal eine C-Klasse mit dem M272 V6 Sauger mit 3,5 Litern. Ging auch gut aber natürlich kein Vergleich zum V8.


----------



## EA-Tec (28. Oktober 2014)

Wuerde mich stark wundern, wenn dein V8 den Geist aufgeben wuerde. Meiner Meinung nach die besten Motoren in Bezug auf Leistung, Langlebigkeit und Verbrauch. 

5,5 Liter im SLK ist halt auch 'ne Ansage  die AMGs klingen von Haus aus am Besten von allen Werkskisten, kann mir vorstellen, was fuer ein Gebruell deiner verursacht. 

Bin grad in FFM - ganz schoen frisch!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. Oktober 2014)

Ich mach mir auch wenig Hoffnung, dass ich ihn kaputt bekomme 

Vor allen Dingen bei meiner geringen Laufleistung.

Der ist jetzt 9 Jahre alt und hat 110tkm weg, wobei ich es in sechs Jahren gerade mal auf 40.000km gebracht habe, wobei es in den letzten zwei Jahren wiederum nur ca. 6tkm waren.


----------



## wissefux (28. Oktober 2014)

na für ein spassgefährt ist die laufleistung doch ganz ordentlich. soviel bekomm ich in 9 jahren im alltag und mit urlaubsfahrten auch zusammen ...
die laufleistung der letzten beiden jahre lässt eher auf spassfahrten schliessen ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. Oktober 2014)

Unser Kater Joe ist überfahren worden


----------



## wissefux (28. Oktober 2014)

mein beileid ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. Oktober 2014)

A. und mein Filius beerdigen ihn gerade. Ich kann es nicht mit ansehen


----------



## wissefux (28. Oktober 2014)

wo ist es denn passiert ? strasse nach kronberg ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. Oktober 2014)

Ja, leider. Er hatte ja den ganzen Wald und alles für sich, aber er musste wohl auch noch über die Strasse. Er hatte ein Reflektorhalsband mit Telefonnummer um. Das hat ein Autofahrer, selbst Katzenhalter, gesehen und den toten Kater gefunden. Er hat uns dann angerufen. Laut A. und Filius kein schöner Anblick 

2 1/2 Jahre hat Joe nur gelebt


----------



## wissefux (28. Oktober 2014)

kater lassen sich halt nicht durch strassen aufhalten, die reviere sind schon ordentlich gross ...

so wisst ihr wenigstens, was passiert ist. auch nur ein schwacher trost ...
kurzes, aber sicher intensives ordentliches katzenleben.

meine wohnungstiger leben gefahrloser, der preis ist ein goldener käfig. gefällt mir auch nur bedingt.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. Oktober 2014)

Nie mehr einen Kater. Joe war ja der Nachfolger von Ricky, der ebenfalls mit zwei Uahren in fbh überfahren worden war. Eigentlich wollten wir schon damals eine zweite Katze, aber Zoe entpuppte sich dann beim Tierarzt als Joe.


----------



## wissefux (29. Oktober 2014)

tach ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. Oktober 2014)

... auch

Kaum geschlafen, trübes Wetter, kein Joe, ein trister, trauriger Tag


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. Oktober 2014)

N'abend 

Heute gab es auf dem Heimweg ein paar Regentropfen. Jetzt bin ich platt und müde.

Joë fehlt mir


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (29. Oktober 2014)

wünsche eine bessere nacht, auch wenns sicher noch schwer fällt ...


----------



## wissefux (30. Oktober 2014)

moin. heute 4 rad wg. mittagspausenshopping ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. Oktober 2014)

moin moin

Einigermaßen gepennt, Frühsport erledigt, gleich ab auf das 2-Rad - Endspurt ins w/e...

Wo ist denn eigentlich Basti321 abgeblieben?

Und mzaskar mach sich hier auch irgendwie rar.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. Oktober 2014)

wahltho schrieb:


> Endspurt ins w/e...



 Fast geschafft ...


----------



## wissefux (31. Oktober 2014)

moin. auf zum endspurt ins we ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (31. Oktober 2014)

moin. Schön ist es im w/e...


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (31. Oktober 2014)

Moin, Moin, Moin .
Neblig, mild. Letzter Urlaubstag.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (31. Oktober 2014)

... dafür dann aber noch w/e


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (31. Oktober 2014)

Jepp . Mal sehen, ob ich mich für ne Tour motivieren kann. Wetter wird jedenfalls schön .


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (31. Oktober 2014)

Moppelpost .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (1. November 2014)

morningpost


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. November 2014)

Doppelmorningpost


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (1. November 2014)

Dreifachmorningpost .


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. November 2014)

eveningpost

sehr nebulös da draussen.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (1. November 2014)

wahltho schrieb:


> eveningpost
> 
> sehr nebulös da draussen.



Dito.


----------



## wissefux (1. November 2014)

dito


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. November 2014)

moinpost


----------



## wissefux (2. November 2014)

nebelpost


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. November 2014)

wissefux schrieb:


> nebelpost



 Dito


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_g0nzales (2. November 2014)

Doppeldito .


----------



## mzaskar (2. November 2014)

Gestern, geplant war eine MTB Tour von Kandersteg/Sunnbüehl zum Gemmipass. Jedoch war der Weg durch Schnee versperrt und somit nicht mit dem MTB befahrbar. Die Alternative war dann das Suldtal hoch bis zum Einstieg zum Rengglipass.


Ausblick in Richtung Kandersteg / Wallis




Bäume krallen sich am Fels fest




Sackgasse


----------



## mzaskar (2. November 2014)

Sonnige Runde über den Hausberg

Gruppenbild mit Damen




Blick in die Glarner Alpen




Blick nach Zürich


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. November 2014)

Sonne 

Gab's hier schon seit einigen Tagen kaum zu sehen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. November 2014)

Gutenachtpost.


----------



## wissefux (3. November 2014)

moinpost. sonne wirds auch heuer nicht geben ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_g0nzales (3. November 2014)

Moinmoinpost. 
Nebel. Aber die Sonne kommt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. November 2014)

moinmoinmoinpost.

Kein Nebel. Bei sehr mildem Wetter nach dem Frühsport gut 2-rädrig nach EB gelangt.

Langes Oberhemd war schon fast zu warm.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. November 2014)

Ab heute geht die Winterpokalbetrügerei ja wieder los


----------



## mzaskar (3. November 2014)

Yepp


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. November 2014)

In einer Regenpause auch wieder gut und trocken 2-rädrig nach Hause gelangt 

Herrlich mild. Mit langärmeligen Oberhemd war es wieder fast zu warm.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. November 2014)

wahltho schrieb:


> Gutenachtpost.



 Dito


----------



## mzaskar (4. November 2014)

Herbst


----------



## wissefux (4. November 2014)

moin.
regenpost


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. November 2014)

moin.moin.
trockenpost


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. November 2014)

Nach dem Frühsport sehr schön 2-rädrig nach EB gelangt.

Immer noch herrlich mild.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_g0nzales (4. November 2014)

Moin, Moin, Moin.
Bei frischen aber sonnigen 3 Grad behandschuht 2-rädrig gut nach AÖ gelangt .


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. November 2014)

Laut Regenradarvorhersage werde ich auch gleich wieder trocken nach Hause gelangen


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (4. November 2014)

Ich leider frühestens in 3 Stunden .  Hoffentlich dann aber auch gut und trocken .


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. November 2014)

wahltho schrieb:


> Laut Regenradarvorhersage werde ich auch gleich wieder trocken nach Hause gelangen



 Done -Vor zwei Stunden


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (4. November 2014)

basti321 schrieb:


> Ich leider frühestens in 3 Stunden .  Hoffentlich dann aber auch gut und trocken .



Done, too . Bei milden 8 Grad, geschoben von einer sanften Windhand, gut und trocken 2-rädrig nach Hause gelangt.

Erhoffte Benachrichtigung von DPD im Briefkasten, dass meine Reba beim Nachbarn abgegeben wurde . Hol ich aber erst morgen ab, ist schon ein bisserl spät, um den Nachbarn zu stören und umgebaut wird heute eh nichts mehr.


----------



## wissefux (5. November 2014)

regenmoinpost


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (5. November 2014)

Nebelmoinmoinpost.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. November 2014)

wahltho schrieb:


> moin.moin.
> trockenpost





wahltho schrieb:


> Nach dem Frühsport sehr schön 2-rädrig nach EB gelangt.



 Doppeldito


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. November 2014)

wahltho schrieb:


> Laut Regenradarvorhersage werde ich auch gleich wieder trocken nach Hause gelangen



 Einfachdito


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. November 2014)

wahltho schrieb:


> Laut Regenradarvorhersage werde ich auch gleich wieder trocken nach Hause gelangen





wahltho schrieb:


> Done -Vor zwei Stunden



 Doppeldito


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. November 2014)

wahltho schrieb:


> Gutenachtpost.



 Einfachdito


----------



## wissefux (6. November 2014)

moinfrischpost


----------



## wissefux (6. November 2014)

ach ja, Endspurt ins we


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. November 2014)

moinrelativmildpost.


wissefux schrieb:


> ach ja, Endspurt ins we



 Einfachdito


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (6. November 2014)

Moinnasspost .



wissefux schrieb:


> ach ja, Endspurt ins we





wahltho schrieb:


> Einfachdito



 Doppeldito.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. November 2014)

wahltho schrieb:


> wissefux schrieb:
> 
> 
> > ach ja, Endspurt ins we
> ...



... wie immer am Donnerstag


----------



## mzaskar (6. November 2014)

Winterreifen hatten gestern Abend den ersten Kontakt mit Schnee


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. November 2014)

Schnee - Igitt

Sehr schön 2-rädrig nach EB gelangt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. November 2014)

Wenn Ihr auch dieses Jahr mal wieder zum Verrecken nicht wisst, was Ihr mit Eurem Bonus anstellen sollt, gibt es hier wie immer ein paar schöne Anregungen:

http://howtospendit.ft.com


----------



## mzaskar (6. November 2014)

Hoi Thomas

du hast doch dein Mac's mal alle mit SSD ausgerüstet, wie hast du das damals gemacht? mit Carbon Copy ein Bootfähiges Backup auf der neuen Disk erzeugt, eingebaut und gestartet?

Gruss
Stefan


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. November 2014)

mzaskar schrieb:


> du hast doch dein Mac's mal alle mit SSD ausgerüstet, wie hast du das damals gemacht? mit Carbon Copy ein Bootfähiges Backup auf der neuen Disk erzeugt, eingebaut und gestartet?



 Genau so geht's - Bei den neueren MacBooks sind's halt nur die verka$$ten Pentalobe-Schrauben.


----------



## mzaskar (6. November 2014)

Habe mir gerade die hier bestellt: http://www.brack.ch/samsung-ssd-840-evo-1tb-basic-258434


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. November 2014)

In den Macbook Pros von A. und meinem Filius stecken auch Samsung SSDs.

Zum Glück haben die noch die alten Kreuzschlitzschrauben für den Gehäuseboden.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. November 2014)

wahltho schrieb:


> Laut Regenradarvorhersage werde ich auch gleich wieder trocken nach Hause gelangen



 Dito - vor über drei Stunden


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. November 2014)

w/e- und GN8-Post


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_g0nzales (7. November 2014)

Moin, Moin.

TGiF-Post .


----------



## wissefux (7. November 2014)

moin frei-tag post


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. November 2014)

moin. moin.

Malsorichtigausgepenntpost.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. November 2014)

Mittagsfrei-tagspost.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. November 2014)

Frei-Tagabendpost


----------



## wissefux (8. November 2014)

samstag morgen post


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (8. November 2014)

wissefux schrieb:


> samstag morgen post



Ditopost


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. November 2014)

Ausgepenntxxlsamstagmorgenpost


----------



## wissefux (8. November 2014)

samstagmittagafterfeldbergridepost


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. November 2014)

Samstagnachnmittagafterbaumarktpost


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. November 2014)

SanstagabendGN8Post.


----------



## wissefux (9. November 2014)

sonntagmorgenmoinpost


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. November 2014)

Sonntagmorgennichtrichtigausgepenntmoinmoinpost.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (9. November 2014)

wissefux schrieb:


> sonntagmorgenmoinpost



Ditopost.


----------



## a-rs (9. November 2014)

Heute wohl keine MTB Sonntagsrunde. Dafür geht es in die Welpen-Schule. 
MTB Begleithund ist in Ausbildung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. November 2014)

SonntagnachmittagafterNWPost.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. November 2014)

SonntagabendnachKaffeetrinkenbeiElternPost.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. November 2014)

GutenachtnachdemDestinySchmelztiegelzockenPost


----------



## wissefux (10. November 2014)

moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. November 2014)

moin moin.

Auf zum Frühsport ins Kellerfitti...


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (10. November 2014)

Moin, Moin, Moin.
Auf geht's in die neue Woche.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. November 2014)

Nach dem Frühsport sehr schön 2-rädrig nach EB gelangt 

Heute mal wieder mit dem 28 Zoll Trekking-Bike meines Filius. Treppen fahren mit einem Starr-Bike ist schon lustig


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. November 2014)

Am frühen Abend auch wieder sehr schön 2-rädrig nach Hause gelangt.

GN8


----------



## wissefux (11. November 2014)

moin. post.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. November 2014)

moin. moin.

http://www.n-tv.de/panorama/Polizei-rettet-Laubblaeser-vor-Lynchmob-article13937721.html

Die Reaktion war vllt. etwas übertrieben, ich finde aber auch, dass diese verbrennungsmotorbetriebenen Laubbläser neben der Tofubratwurst ganz oben auf der Liste der unnützesten Erfindungen der Menschheit stehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_g0nzales (11. November 2014)

Moinkrankzuhausepost.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. November 2014)

Gutebesserungspost & Aufmitdem2-RadRichtungEBnachdemFrühsportimKellerfittipost.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. November 2014)

Gut2rädrigaufdenHochsitzinEBgelangtPost


----------



## mzaskar (11. November 2014)

Rüsselpest


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. November 2014)

Ebenfalls gute Besserung


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. November 2014)

Wie immer am frühen Abend sehr schön 2-rädrig nach Hause gelangt.

Gn8


----------



## wissefux (12. November 2014)

moinmüdepost


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (12. November 2014)

Moingehheutezumarztpost.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. November 2014)

moin, moin.

Allen Maladen, Müden und sonst irgendwie Unpässlichen gute Besserung.

Nach dem obligatorischen Frühsport geht es gleich wie immer 2-rädrig Richtung EB.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. November 2014)

Sehr schön 2-rädrig nach EB gelangt.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. November 2014)

http://www.spiegel.de/wirtschaft/un...r-halten-rekord-bei-flugreisen-a-1002376.html

Hi, Hi


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. November 2014)

Auch wieder gut 2-rädrig nach Hause gelangt. Es gab ein ganz paar Tröpfchen von oben, aber man(n) ist schliesslich nicht aus Zucker.


----------



## wissefux (13. November 2014)

moin.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. November 2014)

moin. moin.

Auf zum Frühsport und danach zum 2-rädrigen Endspurt Richtung w/e...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. November 2014)

Gut 2-rädrig nach EB gelangt. Etwas nebulös heute da draussen.

Ich bin wirklich heil froh, dass ich auf's Auto im Alltag eigentlich komplett verzichten kann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_g0nzales (13. November 2014)

Moin, Moin, Moin.
Gehtwiederbesserpost .


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. November 2014)

Freutmichpost 

 Die 16k-Frage naht


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (13. November 2014)

wahltho schrieb:


> Freutmichpost
> 
> Die 16k-Frage naht


 
Dankepost .

Kkannmannniegenughaben .


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. November 2014)

Mahlzeit&Endspurtinsw/ePost.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. November 2014)

Gleich ist es geschafft...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. November 2014)

... geschafft


----------



## wissefux (13. November 2014)

glückwunschpostzumwochenendeundgesundung.

muss morgen nur für ein meeting einrücken ... ein extrem kurzer freitag, also quasi auch schon wochenende ...


----------



## wissefux (14. November 2014)

tachpost


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. November 2014)

senilerbettfluchtvielzufrühmorgenpost


----------



## a-rs (14. November 2014)

Ungeplanterhomeofficetag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_g0nzales (14. November 2014)

Moinnurkurzesmeetingfreitagglückwunschpost .


----------



## wissefux (15. November 2014)

samstagmoinpost


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. November 2014)

samstagmoinmoineinigermaßenausgepenntpost.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (15. November 2014)

wissefux schrieb:


> samstagmoinpost



Ditopost.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (15. November 2014)

wahltho schrieb:


> samstagmoinmoineinigermaßenausgepenntpost.


Doppelditopost .


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. November 2014)

SamstagabendguteNachtpost.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (15. November 2014)

Samstagabendappletvpost .
Bin mal gespannt, ob es jetzt endlich klappt mit dem Macbook meiner besseren Hälfte und dem Film, nachdem sie jetzt ne gute Stunde konfiguriert und zig mal ihre Apple-ID eingegeben hat .


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. November 2014)

SonntagmorgennachdemgrossenRegengutenMorgenPost.

Und hat's geklappt mit Apple TV?


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (16. November 2014)

Sonntagmoinmoinpost.

Jepp, haben's hinbekommen  Frage an euch Appleprofis:. Wie funktioniert das eigentlich technisch? Bei meinem Lappi streamt der Film ja über den Rechner bzw. wird auf der Festplatte temporär gespeichert. Bei Apple scheint das Streaming ohne McBook Beteiligung über das Apple TV Kasterl zu streamen. Wie ist das bei HD Filmen? Die müssten bei der Rechenleistung des MacBooks Air meiner Frau doch auch irgendwo zwischengespeichert werden, um sie flüssig am Fernseher abspielen zu können ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. November 2014)

Es gibt verschiedene Möglichkeiten:

Entweder Du streamst direkt über Apple TV. Das mache ich meist, weil es am Bequemsten ist und ich eigentlich alle Filme/Serien bei Apple leihe oder kaufe. Das Apple TV lädt dann im Hintergrund den Film runter während Du schaust, speichert also zwischen.

Wenn Du die Sachen lokal auf dem Macbook hast. Musst Du die Mediathek des MacBooks freigeben. Dann kannst Du vom Apple TV auf die Sachen auf dem Macbook zugreifen.

Dritte Möglichkeit wäre dann noch Airplay, also Bildschirm des MacBooks auf das Apple TV "mirroren".


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (16. November 2014)

Ah,  danke für die Infos . Wir haben den Film gestern also über Airplay gesehen. Apple TV alleine hat noch nicht funktioniert, weil Itunes nicht freigegeben war. 

Hat das Apple TV eine kleine Festplatte intern? Oder wie funktioniert das bei großen Datenmengen, die viel Rechenleistung benötigen? Muss mich da mal schlau machen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. November 2014)

Das Ding hat ne kleine SSD. Reicht auf jeden Fall um mindestens einen HD Film komplett zu Buffern.


----------



## wissefux (16. November 2014)

ich nutze entweder apple tv direkt oder airplay. die mediathek bisher nur für fotos ...
ist schon ne feine sache ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. November 2014)

Früher konnte man im Apple Store Serien noch nicht streamen. Man musste sie direkt nach dem Kauf downloaden. Auf dem Mac Mini sind noch jede Menge gekaufte Serie. Die konnte man dann nur über Mediathekfreigabe auf dem Apple TV schauen.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (16. November 2014)

O.K., weiß jetzt., was ein Solid-State-Drive ist, thanks  .

Bei euch scheint ja alles reibungslos zu funktionieren. Aktuelles Prob. bei uns: Meine Frau ist bei i-Tunes mit ihrem Passwort angemeldet. Um die Accountinfos anzuschauen, Einkäufe zu tätigen oder bereits getätigte Einkäufe einsehen zu können, muss sie sich jedoch erneut anmelden, obwohl sie schon angemeldet ist. Wenn sie dann ihr Passwort eingibt, klappt es trotzdem nicht. Kennt ihr das Problem oder sollte ich lieber mal in einem Appleforum fragen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (16. November 2014)

ne, kenn ich so nicht. muss lediglich mit passwort noch mal den kauf bestätigen. eingeloggt bin ich dauerhaft ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. November 2014)

Hat sie evtl. für iCloud und iTunes 2 verschiedene Ids und verwechselt diese aktuell?


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (16. November 2014)

Hab die ID's der gekauften und geliehenen Filme überprüft. Da passt schon alles. Haben uns grad wieder mal gezofft wegen dem Teil. Von daher hab ich keinen Bock mehr. Soll ihre Lösung selber finden. Danke für eure Tips!!


----------



## wissefux (16. November 2014)

das leben ist zu kurz, um sich wegen sowas zu zoffen ...


----------



## wissefux (16. November 2014)

... es gibt wichtigeres ...


----------



## wissefux (16. November 2014)

... wie z.b. ...


----------



## wissefux (16. November 2014)

... die lösung ...


----------



## wissefux (16. November 2014)

....  der 16k frage


----------



## wissefux (16. November 2014)




----------



## speedy_g0nzales (16. November 2014)

Hm,


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_g0nzales (16. November 2014)

... wie schon an anderer Stelle in diesem Thread erwähnt ...


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (16. November 2014)

... bin ich nach wie vor der Meinung, ...


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (16. November 2014)

... dass man prinzipiell so viele K's wie möglich ...


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (16. November 2014)

... haben sollte, wenn sich die Möglichkeit dazu ergibt.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (16. November 2014)

.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. November 2014)

Glückwunsch zur K-Frage und gute Nacht Post.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (16. November 2014)

Wünscheeucheinengutenwochenstartundgutenachtpost .


----------



## wissefux (16. November 2014)

gutenachtundwochestartetmiteinemfrei-tagziemlichgutpost


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. November 2014)

*Angetreten zum Frühsport !!!*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. November 2014)

Done


wahltho schrieb:


> *Angetreten zum Frühsport !!!*



Auf mit dem 2-Rad Richtung EB...


----------



## wissefux (17. November 2014)

moin am freimontag ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. November 2014)

Ich könnte eigentlich auch mal wieder 'ne 3-Tage-Woche machen 

Gut 2-rädrig nach EB-gelangt


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (17. November 2014)

Moin, Moin.
3-Tage-Woche klingt gut . Hatte aber letzte Woche eine 0-Tage-Woche. Von daher muss ich ran.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. November 2014)

Es gibt ihn immer noch   

Die Google-Suche mit einem Ergebnis 

Gebt bei Google mal "Paperlafax" ein


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. November 2014)

Am frühen Abend auch wieder gut 2-rädrig nach Hause gelangt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_g0nzales (17. November 2014)

Leider derzeit nur 4-rädrig unterwegs . Will mich erst ganz auskurieren. Kann nicht schon wieder AU sein.


----------



## wissefux (17. November 2014)

wahltho schrieb:


> Es gibt ihn immer noch
> 
> Die Google-Suche mit einem Ergebnis
> 
> Gebt bei Google mal "Paperlafax" ein



google liefert zwei ergebnisse

eines zu paperlafax und eines zu paper la fax ...

soll ich es mal in nem anderen forum posten, um die einträge zu erhöhen  ?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. November 2014)

Das mit Paper la Fax war schon immer da, gildet aber nicht


----------



## wissefux (18. November 2014)

moin.
dann wollen wir mal locker mit nem halben tag die woche beginnen, bevor sie schon am donnerstag wieder durch ist


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (18. November 2014)

Moin, Moin.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. November 2014)

moin, moin, moin 



wissefux schrieb:


> dann wollen wir mal locker mit nem halben tag die woche beginnen, bevor sie schon am donnerstag wieder durch ist



Hoffentlich wenigstens mit dem 2-Rad 



wahltho schrieb:


> *Angetreten zum Frühsport !!!*





wahltho schrieb:


> Done
> 
> Auf mit dem 2-Rad Richtung EB...



 Doppeldito


----------



## wissefux (18. November 2014)

wahltho schrieb:


> Hoffentlich wenigstens mit dem 2-Rad


 
ne, denn auf dem heimweg wird ne runde über superpet gedreht und ein paar sack katzenstreu eingesammelt ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. November 2014)

Faule Sau


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. November 2014)

wahltho schrieb:


> Gut 2-rädrig nach EB-gelangt



 Einfachdito


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. November 2014)

Na also 

http://www.n-tv.de/technik/Warentest-setzt-sich-aufs-iPhone-article13983051.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (18. November 2014)

gut und trocken 4 rädrig mit reichlich katzenstreu und futter heimgekommen ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. November 2014)

Gut 2-rädrig nach Hause gelangt. Heute gab es mal ein paar Tropfen von oben. Aber nullo Probleme. Übergangsblouson und Jeans waren perfekt.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (18. November 2014)

Äußerlich trocken und warm, gefühlt aber schlecht, vollgefressen und unzufrieden 4-rädrig nach Hause gelangt. Morgen wird' s wahrscheinlich auch wieder nichts mit 2 Rädern . Hoffentlich am Donnerstag, sonst krieg ich langsam die Krise .


----------



## wissefux (19. November 2014)

moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. November 2014)

moin moin

Frühsport erledigt. Auf geht's mit dem 2-Rad Richtung EB.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (19. November 2014)

Moin,  Moin,  Moin.
Wünsche einen schönen Tag .


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. November 2014)

Dito

Gut und trocken 2-rädrig nach EB gelangt.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (19. November 2014)

Heut mal noch vor Einbruch der Dunkelheit nach Hause gelangt. Leider wieder nur 4-rädrig.
Mal schauen, ob ich' s morgen packe. Wäre die erste Ausfahrt mit dem fertig aufgebauten LTD SLchen.
Halsschmerzen sind weg. Schnupfen auch .
Kalt soll' s werden. Gut, dass ich gestern im Laden noch ne warme Sturmhaube mit genommen hab .
Von Tchibo, aber ich mag die Sachen  .


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. November 2014)

Am späten Nachmittag auch gut und trocken wieder 2-rädrig nach Hause gelangt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (19. November 2014)

frechheit, man hat mein lieblingsgetränk aus dem verkehr gezogen   noch zwei flaschen und die dehydrierung wird unweigerlich einsetzen ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. November 2014)

Um welche Droge handelt es sich denn?


----------



## wissefux (19. November 2014)

super leckere apfel-waldfruchtschorle von bizzl ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. November 2014)

Na das erklärt so manches


----------



## wissefux (20. November 2014)

moin. endspurt ins we ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. November 2014)

wissefux schrieb:


> moin. endspurt ins we ...



 Dito - as usual & wie immer 2-rädrig

Vorher aber erst mal in Ruhe Frühsport - as usual

Könnte heute auch ein kurzer Endspurt werde


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_g0nzales (20. November 2014)

Moin, Moin, Moin.
Gähhhhhhn,  warum seid ihr bloß alle so fit??


----------



## wissefux (20. November 2014)

wer ist fit ? der wahltho bestimmt. meiner einer definitiv weniger ...


----------



## EA-Tec (20. November 2014)

Moin moin. 

Also vor Herrn Wahlto ziehe ich meinen virtuellen Hut! Jeden Tag das volle Programm, dazu fehlt bei mir die Lust und Disziplin. 

Ich bin heute nicht ganz so fit, bin aber in den letzten 10 Tagen auch ueber 3.000 km gefahren, und erhole mich heute mal.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. November 2014)

Na ja, so eifrig und fit wie zu meinen Hochzeiten bin ich auch nicht mehr.

Ich habe aber meinen alten Herrn als abschreckendes Beispiel, der sich mit no sports, Kettenrauchen, ungesunder Ernährung und Übergewicht gepaart mit viel beruflichem Stress früh zu einem gesundheitlichem Wrack gemacht hat.

Insofern habe ich in Sachen Fitness und gesunde Ernährung eine gewisse Selbstdisziplin entwickelt 

Ich rauche nicht, trinke keinen Alkohol, versuche mit einigermaßen Gesund zu ernähren und regelmäßig Sport zu treiben.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (20. November 2014)

Endlich wieder mal 2-rädrig erst nach NÖ und anschließend zum zweiten Einsatzort nach AÖ gelangt .


----------



## mzaskar (20. November 2014)

Nicht rauchen tue ich auch 
Mit dem Alkohol bin ich nicht so konsequent zur Zeit, aber wieder konsequenter und trinke weniger 
Am Sport arbeite ich nach meiner Erkältung


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (20. November 2014)

2-rädrig gut und trocken nach Hause gelangt .

@wissefux: Menschen, die so häufig so früh "moin, moin" posten, halte ich eben grundsätzlich für fit 
.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. November 2014)

w/e

Gut und trocken vor bereits geraumer Zeit wieder 2-rädrig nach Hause gelangt.


----------



## wissefux (20. November 2014)

basti321 schrieb:


> @wissefux: Menschen, die so häufig so früh "moin, moin" posten, halte ich eben grundsätzlich für fit
> .


alles nur eine sache der gewohnheit. vor 25 jahren hätte mir auch niemand erzählen dürfen, dass ich mal um 6 uhr im büro sitzen werde ...
frühes aufstehen bringt aber definitiv mehr vor- als nachteile, zumindest für mich ...


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (21. November 2014)

Moin, Moin.
TGiF .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (21. November 2014)

moin am frei-tag


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. November 2014)

wissefux schrieb:


> moin am frei-tag



 Dito

Einigermaßen ausgepennt.


----------



## EA-Tec (21. November 2014)

Moin moin, bestes Wetter! Auf zum Feldberg, das neue Downhill-Bike ausprobieren. 

@wahltho: 
Solch ein väterliches Negativbeispiel hab' ich auch, mit zwei Herzinfarkten, zwei Schlaganfällen und sitzt immer noch daheim rum, ständig am PC, keinerlei Bewegung etc. 

Dennoch fehlt es mir leider noch an Disziplin und Motivation. Einerseits weil ich manchmal berufsbedingt zeitlich stark eingeschränkt bin, aber manchmal fehlt einfach die Lust


----------



## wissefux (21. November 2014)

immerhin heute mal das schöne wetter für ne joggingrunde genutzt ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. November 2014)

Wir haben heute eine sehr schöne NW-Runde gedreht.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. November 2014)

Moin, mein Biorhythmus sagt mir, dass ich heute leider nur leidlich ausgepennt habe


----------



## wissefux (22. November 2014)

moin ...


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (22. November 2014)

Moin,  Moin, Moin .


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. November 2014)

EA-Tec schrieb:


> Moin moin, bestes Wetter! Auf zum Feldberg, das neue Downhill-Bike ausprobieren.
> 
> @wahltho:
> Solch ein väterliches Negativbeispiel hab' ich auch, mit zwei Herzinfarkten, zwei Schlaganfällen und sitzt immer noch daheim rum, ständig am PC, keinerlei Bewegung etc.



Tja mein alter Herr hat einen hohen Preis für seine Karriere bezahlt - Ich hab' da keinen Bock drauf.

In der Familie meiner Frau, die zu einem Großteil aus Ärzten besteht, sieht es da mit dem Gesundheitsbewusstsein besser aus. Alle durchweg rank und schlank, sehr gesundheitsbewußt und sportlich.

Der Patenonkel meiner Frau, ein pensionierter Gynäkologe, kraxelt mit 80 noch in den Bergen rum, war im Sommer am Ortler unterwegs und fährt zum Wandern in die Anden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (23. November 2014)

moin. sonntag heute ohne sonne ?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. November 2014)

moin.moin.

Wieso? Gestern kam die Sonne doch auch erst später raus.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (23. November 2014)

Moin, Moin, Moin.
Hier hat's auch noch Nebel. Kommt hoffentlich noch, die liebe, wame ... .


----------



## ratte (23. November 2014)

Nur hier unten ist noch Suppe. Oben ist schönster Sonnenschein.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. November 2014)

Stimmt, hier ist jetzt Sonnenschein


----------



## wissefux (23. November 2014)

yep. k. meldet auch inzwischen sonne satt ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (23. November 2014)

zurück von ner zünftigen 64 er zockersession


----------



## wissefux (24. November 2014)

moin


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (24. November 2014)

Moin, Moin.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (24. November 2014)

Gut und 2-rädrig nach AÖ gelangt .


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. November 2014)

Moin  Nach dem Frühsport gut 2-rädrig nach EB gelangt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. November 2014)

Auch gut wieder 2-rädrig nach Hause gelangt


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (24. November 2014)

wahltho schrieb:


> Auch gut wieder 2-rädrig nach Hause gelangt


Dito .


----------



## wissefux (24. November 2014)

dito, aber natürlich bei tageslicht


----------



## wissefux (25. November 2014)

moin. frisch, laternenautos gut gefrostet ...


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (25. November 2014)

Moin,  Moin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. November 2014)

moin. moin. moin.

Leidlich ausgepennt. Ab zum Frühsport in den Keller.

Danach geht es dann wie immer 2-rädrig nach EB, natürlich bei Tageslicht


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. November 2014)

Heute morgen bei herrlich sonnigem Wetter unfreiwillligerweise eine schöne 20km 2-Rad-Tour absolviert: In EB ankommend realisiert, dass Zugangskarte und Token noch zu Hause lagen, also flugs nochmal mit dem 2-Rad zurück und wieder nach EB.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (25. November 2014)

Fleißig, fleißig .

Sebst bei Tageslicht mit zusätzlichem Trainingseffekt durch Gegenwind gut und 2-rädrig nach AÖ gelangt .


----------



## EA-Tec (25. November 2014)

@wahltho: 
Das Wetter spricht, abgesehen von der Kälte, ja durchaus für eine Tour, von daher alles richtig gemacht  

Ich hab' heute mein erstes Crossfit-Probetraining... bin mal gespannt! Soll ja extrem anstrengend und fordernd sein.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. November 2014)

Ich hab' schon wieder seit fast drei Wochen nicht am Steuer eines 4-Rades gesessen


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (25. November 2014)

Dann fühlt es sich wieder ganz besonders an, wenn man es tut . Geht mir zumindest immer so.

Noch vier Stunden bis zum Arbeitsende. Jetzt hat's 5 Grad und es weht ein eisiger Wind. Vielleicht fahr ich heute doch mit dem Zug .


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. November 2014)

Obwohl ich die Öko-Faschis noch nie gewählt habe, wäre ich eigentlich eine leuchtendes Beispiel für sie: Fahre so gut wie kein Auto und bin 2005 zum letzten Male mit dem Flugzeug unterwegs gewesen


----------



## EA-Tec (25. November 2014)

Juckt's dich nicht in den Fingern (oder im rechten Fuß), deinem V8 laufen zu lassen? 

Das Crossfit Training war die Hölle... mir war so schlecht danach, war kurz davor mich zu übergeben. Hab' mich natürlich angemeldet, bzw. den Antrag heim genommen, aber schon ausgefüllt, damit ich ihn morgen abgeben kann  
Hat echt Spaß gemacht, an seine Grenzen (und auch etwas darüber hinaus) zu gehen... für mich unmotivierten Anti-Sportler genau das Richtige!


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (25. November 2014)

Auf geht's Richtung Heimat, 2-rädrig und gut eingepackt .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_g0nzales (25. November 2014)

Wohlbehalten 2-rädrig zu Hause angelangt. Musste teilweise schieben, weil mein Hinterrad kontinuierlich Luft verlor. GsD hat' s noch bis in den Heimatort gereicht.


----------



## wissefux (26. November 2014)

moin.


----------



## mzaskar (26. November 2014)

Tachchen


----------



## mzaskar (26. November 2014)

Heute steht ein Besuch bei den Six Day's in Zürich auf dem Plan 
http://www.sixdays-zuerich.ch/index.php?id=102


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (26. November 2014)

Moin, Moin.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. November 2014)

moin. moin. moin.

Nach dem Frühsport gut und trocken 2-rädrig nach EB gelangt. Heute wieder nur die kurze Distanz, da nichts vergessen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a-rs (26. November 2014)

Heute seit langem mal wueder 2-rädrig nach EB. Hat richtig Spass gemacht


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. November 2014)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Heute steht ein Besuch bei den Six Day's in Zürich auf dem Plan
> http://www.sixdays-zuerich.ch/index.php?id=102



Als Zuschauer oder Akteur?   

 Auch gut wieder 2-rädrig nach Hause gelangt


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (26. November 2014)

Gelegenheit mit dem Platten genutzt und gleich alles auf die neuen Laufräder umgebaut und Reifen gewechselt . Freu mich schon auf die erste Fahrt .


----------



## wissefux (27. November 2014)

moin


----------



## mzaskar (27. November 2014)

Coole Sache Six Days, irgendwie chaotisch und so ganz habe ich es auch nicht verstanden aber allemal supi gesin


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (27. November 2014)

Moin,  Moin.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. November 2014)

wahltho schrieb:


> moin. moin. moin.
> 
> Nach dem Frühsport gut und trocken 2-rädrig nach EB gelangt. Heute wieder nur die kurze Distanz, da nichts vergessen.



 Dito

Endspurt ins w/e ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. November 2014)

"Öko-Faschis" ist ja schon nett, aber "Birkenstockrassisten" ist auch lustig   

http://www.n-tv.de/politik/Birkenstockrassisten-machen-dicht-article14045501.html


----------



## mzaskar (27. November 2014)

Sag mal Thomas, du wolltest doch mal deine Nicolai's ausdünnen


----------



## mzaskar (27. November 2014)

Und endlch weiss ich auch, wo der Name EcoPop herkommt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. November 2014)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Sag mal Thomas, du wolltest doch mal deine Nicolai's ausdünnen



Warum er fragen tut?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. November 2014)

Am frühen Abend gut und trocken 2-rädrig ins w/e gelangt.


----------



## wissefux (28. November 2014)

moin. endspurt ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. November 2014)

moin. moin.

Ein Handwerkertermin versaut mir das heutige Auspennen am w/e.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (28. November 2014)

wissefux schrieb:


> moin. endspurt ...


Dito .


----------



## mzaskar (28. November 2014)

Naja, ich brauche noch einen Alpstrassenräuber


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. November 2014)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Naja, ich brauche noch einen Alpstrassenräuber



Welches meiner Nicolais meinst Du denn?

Das Argon RoCC?


----------



## mzaskar (28. November 2014)

Jupp


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (28. November 2014)

@wahltho und @wissefux: Meine bessere Hälfte hat mich heute damit beglückt, mir ihren Geburtstagswunsch mitzuteilen. Nachdem sie schon ein Macbook Air, einen iPod und ein Apple TV Modul hat, möchte sie jetzt noch ein iPhone. Leider hab ich davon keinen blassen Schimmer, da ich selber Windoof und Androidphones nutze.

Wie ich mitbekommen zu haben glaube, scheint ihr zwei euch ganz gut in der Apfelmaterie auszukennen . Könnt ihr mir bitte einen Tipp geben, worauf man beim Kauf einen iPhones achten sollte und welches zu empfehlen wäre?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (28. November 2014)

hi. mir persönlich reicht das iphone 5c. hat mich nen euro gekostet mit vertragsverlängerung ...
die neuen 6 er gefallen mir irgendwie nicht so gut rein optisch. das 6 plus ist mir definitiv zu gross.
auf der apple homepage kann man ja alle schön auf einer seite sehen und die technischen unterschiede der einzelnen modelle herausfinden.
das allte 5s ist sicher auch noch ne gute wahl.
32 gb sollten es im speicherbereich schon sein, damit fällt aktuell wohl das 5c raus. und die 6 er gibts dann schon mit 64 gb.
die nfc bezahlfunktion ist nicht übel für die zukunft, allerdings könnte man das auch bald über die alten 5 er iphones in kombination mit der iwatch bekommen ...
am ende auch immer eine frage des preises ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. November 2014)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Jupp



Was willst Du denn damit auf der Strasse, das ist doch als Enduro-Hardtail aufgebaut.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. November 2014)

basti321 schrieb:


> @wahltho und @wissefuxKönnt ihr mir bitte einen Tipp geben, worauf man beim Kauf einen iPhones achten sollte und welches zu empfehlen wäre?



Ich würde Ihr das iPhone 6 holen. Grösse des Speichers hängt dann davon ab, wieviel Musik, etc. sie darauf speichern möchte. 32GB sollte es aber schon sein.

Ich bin jetzt bei iPhone und iPad auf 128gig gegangen, weil ich keine Lust habe, auf den Mobilen Geräten Musik selektieren zu müssen.

Optisch ist das 6er für mich erste Sahne. Ich fand aber bisher jedes neue iPhone schöner als das vorherige Exemplar. Einzige das iPhone 5 war da ein Rückschritt.

Hätte auch das 6 Plus genommen, das ist aber zu gross für mich, weil ich mein iPhone grundsätzlich immer in der vorderen linken Jeanstasche trage.


----------



## mzaskar (28. November 2014)

Iphone 6plus, wenn es nicht in der Hosentasche transportiert


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. November 2014)

Bald schon wieder 1/3 vom w/e rum


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (28. November 2014)

Danke, Freunde des Bikesports. Dann hab ich schon mal ein paar informative Meinungen und Anhaltspunkte . Werde mich bei Gelegenheit noch ein bisserl genauer damit beschäftigen und komm dann vielleicht nochmal auf euch zu.

Edit: Habt ihr eure Phones eigentlich versichert? Ist ja doch ein ziemlicher Verlust, wenn man so was schrottet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_g0nzales (29. November 2014)

Moin .


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. November 2014)

moin moin 

Heute mal etwas besser ausgepennt.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. November 2014)

Das ist ja mal eine sehr lobenswerte Erfindung:

http://www.bild.de/ratgeber/gesundh...esst-blaehungen-gut-duften-38724686.bild.html


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. November 2014)

Ich dachte wirklich Sar

i hätte sich erledigt 

http://www.n-tv.de/politik/Speedy-Sarko-naehert-sich-dem-Elysee-article14060611.html


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (30. November 2014)

Moin. Letzter WE-Tag.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. November 2014)

moin. moin.

Trübes Wetter da draussen.


----------



## mzaskar (30. November 2014)

Nebel, Nebel, nix als Nebel und darüber Wolken


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. November 2014)

Vorsichtshalber mal die Spikes auf das Dellte Grey montiert. Nutze zur Zeit im Alltag ja das Trekking Bike meines Filius, aber die 2-Rad-Quote soll ja weiterhin bei 100% bleiben


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. Dezember 2014)

Moin, leidlich ausgepennt ...


----------



## mzaskar (1. Dezember 2014)

Frisch draussen, 4-Rad in der Garage abgeliefert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. Dezember 2014)

Da steht es doch den ganzen Tag 

Nach dem Frühsport gut 2-rädrig nach EB gelangt.


----------



## mzaskar (1. Dezember 2014)

Die ganze Woche, Parkschäden ausbügeln


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. Dezember 2014)

Ich meinte jetzt eigentlich die Garage zu Hause


----------



## mzaskar (1. Dezember 2014)

Ah, ok


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (1. Dezember 2014)

Moin. Viel zu tun.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. Dezember 2014)

Das arme Schwein war halt nicht stubenrein   

http://www.spiegel.de/reise/aktuell...liegt-mit-haustier-aus-flieger-a-1005902.html


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. Dezember 2014)

'ne echte Marktlücke 

http://www.spiegel.de/wirtschaft/un...ster-tarif-nur-mit-kernenergie-a-1005913.html


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. Dezember 2014)

Auch gut wieder mit dem Zweirad nach Hause gelangt


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (1. Dezember 2014)

Heute 4-rädrig unterwegs gewesen. Keine Lust auf Regen.
Ist übrigens ein iPhone 6 geworden. Kommt Ende der Woche.
Danke nochmal für eure Tips .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. Dezember 2014)

moin.

Heute wird ein langer Tag.


----------



## wissefux (2. Dezember 2014)

hab grade nur noch lange tage. liege nach not op wg. darmverschluss im krankenhaus. spassige sache das ...


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. Dezember 2014)

Was machst denn Du für Sachen?


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (2. Dezember 2014)

Moin. Gute Besserung !!!!!


----------



## ratte (2. Dezember 2014)

Autschn.
Fux, sowas macht man doch nicht, da gibt es sicherlich Spaßigeres. 
Gute Besserung.
Wo liegst Du denn gerade rum?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. Dezember 2014)

Was ein Tag, erst mit dem 2-Rad nach EB, dann mittags mit Kollegen zum WS nach KStein, dann wieder mit dem Taxi nach EB und von dort mit dem 2-Rad heim.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## karsten13 (3. Dezember 2014)

wissefux schrieb:


> hab grade nur noch lange tage. liege nach not op wg. darmverschluss im krankenhaus. spassige sache das ...
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk



Ey Schei$$e 

Wünsche Dir alles Gute, vor allem, dass Du schnell wieder ganz gesund wirst ...

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. Dezember 2014)

moin 

Heute mal überhaupt nicht ausgepennt.

Erstmal Frühsport und dann ab mit dem 2-Rad Richtung EB


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (3. Dezember 2014)

Moin, Moin.

Gutebesserungspost für @wissefux .

Gut und 2-rädrig nach NÖ gelangt.


----------



## wissefux (3. Dezember 2014)

danke euch allen. häng hier in bad soden fest ... wird schon wieder. den geplanten schneesport in zwei wochen kann ich leider nicht machen ...


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. Dezember 2014)

Weiterhin gute Besserung - Ich hoffe aber zumindest, dass Du jetzt erstmal keine Stoma-Patient bist


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (3. Dezember 2014)

Gut und wohlbehalten 2-rädrig von Arbeit nach Hause gekommen .


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. Dezember 2014)

basti321 schrieb:


> Gut und wohlbehalten 2-rädrig von Arbeit nach Hause gekommen .



 Dito - Aber schon am späten Nachmittag


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. Dezember 2014)

moin 

Endspurt ins w/e...


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (4. Dezember 2014)

Moin, Moin.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. Dezember 2014)

Nach dem Frühsport im Privatfitti gut 2-rädrig nach EB gelangt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopi (4. Dezember 2014)

wissefux schrieb:


> hab grade nur noch lange tage. liege nach not op wg. darmverschluss im krankenhaus. spassige sache das ...
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk



Moin Bub, ich war zwar heute wegen Blutbild auch in Bad Soden, aber ich dachte 8:00 ist vielleicht etwas früh zum reinschauen. Wie lange musst Du denn noch da rumliegen?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. Dezember 2014)

Na um 08: 00 Uhr ist doch im Krankenhaus kurz vorm Mittagessen 

Gut 2-rädrig ins w/e gestartet


----------



## wissefux (4. Dezember 2014)

8:00 uhr gibts hier frühstück ;-)
bin so langsam wieder salonfähig. denke, dass ich nächste woche raus komme ...


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (4. Dezember 2014)

Jo, denn mal weiterhin gute Besserung und Genesung @wissefux ! Wie heißt es bei uns: Unkraut vergeht nicht .


----------



## wissefux (5. Dezember 2014)

moin am heutigen frei-tag


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Dezember 2014)

wissefux schrieb:


> moin am heutigen frei-tag



 Dito


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (5. Dezember 2014)

Moin am TGiF. 2-rädriger Endspurt ins WE ..


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Dezember 2014)

wissefux schrieb:


> bin so langsam wieder salonfähig. denke, dass ich nächste woche raus komme ...



Auf welcher Station liegst Du denn, könnte am w/e mal vorbeikommen. Ist ja von mir nicht weit


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (5. Dezember 2014)

2-rädrig auch wieder gut nach Hause gekommen. Endlich WE .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Dezember 2014)

w/e ist schon wieder zu einem Drittel rum


----------



## wissefux (6. Dezember 2014)

moin


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (6. Dezember 2014)

Moin, Moin .


----------



## ratte (6. Dezember 2014)

Boah, Fux, senile Bettflucht am Samstag?

Hmmm, scheint wieder so ein trübes Wochenende zu werden.

Ach so: Moin.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. Dezember 2014)

moin, moin 

Heute mal wieder einigermaßen ausgepennt ...


----------



## wissefux (6. Dezember 2014)

im krankenhaus pennt es sich nicht sonderlich gut ...


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopi (6. Dezember 2014)

Das glaube ich dir gerne, Du glaubst nicht wie froh ich bin das meine Behandlung ambulant ist.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. Dezember 2014)

Krankenhäuser wenn es irgend geht vermeiden und ambulant operieren lassen.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (7. Dezember 2014)

Moin.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. Dezember 2014)

Moin. Moin.


----------



## Hopi (7. Dezember 2014)

wahltho schrieb:


> Krankenhäuser wenn es irgend geht vermeiden und ambulant operieren lassen.



Schon richtig, aber Fux konnte sich das wohl auch nicht aussuchen  Aber ich muss sagen, Bad Soden macht bis jetzt einen ganz guten Eindruck auf mich. Weiss zwar nicht wie die Zimmer dort sind, aber bis jetzt fand ich das Personal dort wirklich nett. Ganz anders als in der sch.... BGU.


----------



## wissefux (7. Dezember 2014)

war ja ne 4 h not op. denke, dass da nix mit ambulant gegangen wäre ...
personal hier überwiegend nett und freundlich. allerdings mit erheblichen qualitätsunterschieden ...


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. Dezember 2014)

Klar bei bestimmten Fällen geht es halt nicht. War ja auch nicht auf den Fall des Fuxes bezogen.

Ich weiß aber aus der Familie, dass es sich bei nicht so dringenden Fällen lohnt, länger nach einem Chirurgen zu suchen, der ambulant operiert.

Ich persönlich habe bisher.Schwein gehabt, war das letzte Mal vor fast 45 Jahren als Patient im Krankenhaus wegen Polypen.

Habe aber wegen meines alten Herren im letzten Jahr mehr als genug Krankenhäuser von innen gesehen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. Dezember 2014)

Das ist ja mal wirklich eine total bahnbrechende Erkenntnis:

http://www.spiegel.de/spiegelgeschichte/bibel-wie-die-heilige-schrift-entstand-a-1005418.html

Als Atheist würde ich sagen: Es wurde einfach nur gedichtet


----------



## wissefux (8. Dezember 2014)

moin. lange dürfte es nicht mehr dauern, ich könnte meiner meinung nach direkt gehen. visite abwarten ...


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. Dezember 2014)

moin. moin. Na dann drücken wir mal die -en

Leidlich ausgepennt. Trotzdem nie nachgeben im Kampf gegen den Inneren Schweinehund und ab in den Keller zum Frühsport...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_g0nzales (8. Dezember 2014)

Morgähhhhhhn. Entlassung nach Hause ist eine gute Sache .


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. Dezember 2014)

Gut und trocken 2-rädrig nach EB gelangt.


----------



## Hopi (8. Dezember 2014)

wissefux schrieb:


> moin. lange dürfte es nicht mehr dauern, ich könnte meiner meinung nach direkt gehen. visite abwarten ...



Und wie sieht es aus, lassen sie dich gehen.


----------



## wissefux (8. Dezember 2014)

heute noch nicht. hoffe doch sehr auf morgen ...


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Hopi (8. Dezember 2014)

Ich drücke dir die Daumen, sonst komme ich am Freitag doch noch mit meinen Chemiebeuteln bei dir vorbei


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. Dezember 2014)

Chemiebeutel?


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (9. Dezember 2014)

Moin zusammen .


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. Dezember 2014)

Moin. Moin.

Frühsport erledigt. Auf mit dem 2-Rad Richtung EB.


----------



## mzaskar (9. Dezember 2014)

Hi Fux, gute Besserung aus dem schneefreien Bergland. Zur Zeit verpasst du hier nichts. Kurier dich aus, ernähre dich gesund und ich lass dich's wissen, wenn der Schnee kommt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. Dezember 2014)

Gut 2-rädrig nach EB gelangt.

Heute hatte es an einigen Stellen gekniffen. Spikes waren aber nicht erforderlich.


----------



## wissefux (9. Dezember 2014)

moin. es ist überstanden. ab nach hause ...


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## mzaskar (9. Dezember 2014)

Hurra


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. Dezember 2014)

Da ich eine extreme Phobie gegen Fremdbestimmung habe, wäre ich selbst wahrscheinlich schon längst auf eigene Verantwortung gegangen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. Dezember 2014)

http://www.spiegel.de/auto/aktuell/...frankreich-schlaegt-smog-alarm-a-1007216.html

Diesel gehören ja auch in Trecker und nicht in PKWs.


----------



## mzaskar (9. Dezember 2014)

Dann gibt es ja bestimmt bald wieder einen Streik im Nachbarland 

I  my Diesel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (9. Dezember 2014)

Zu diesem ganzen PKW Zeugs - in 10 Jahren wird es eh immer mehr autofreie Städte geben und den Individualverkehr wie wir ihn heute kennen wird es nicht mehr geben.
Ich überlege schon eine Weile, ob ich meinen Wagen abschaffen soll. Der ÖV in der Schweiz ist schon recht gut ausgebaut. In das hinterste Tal fährt ein Postbus oder Alptaxi. Ein GA (General Abonenment) für die ganze Schweiz kostet

*2. Klasse - CHF 3550 *
*1. Klasse - CHF 5800*

Dagegen spricht für mich zur Zeit noch

eingeschränkte Mobilität,
Reisen in Urlaub (Flieger will ich nicht),
das sich binden an Abfahrtszeiten und
noch einige andere Punkte die aber stark an die bereits o.g. Punkte anknüpfen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. Dezember 2014)

mzaskar schrieb:


> I  my Diesel



Umweltsau! Grün wählen und dann Diesel fahren ohne Rot zu werden  



mzaskar schrieb:


> Zu diesem ganzen PKW Zeugs - in 10 Jahren wird es eh immer mehr autofreie Städte geben und den Individualverkehr wie wir ihn heute kennen wird es nicht mehr geben.



Das halte ich für ein Gerücht, dass schon mindestens seit 20 Jahren immer wieder gerne erzählt wird.

Ich bräuchte eigentlich auch kein Auto. Bin in den letzten 3 Monaten geschätzt maximal 400 km Auto gefahren.

Auf den ÖPNV würde ich aber garantiert nicht umsteigen.


----------



## Hopi (9. Dezember 2014)

mzaskar schrieb:


> I  my Diesel




Ich auch  "Einmal Diesel, immer Diesel" wer braucht schon so eine Benzolschleuder


----------



## mzaskar (9. Dezember 2014)

Uch wähle gerade gar nicht


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. Dezember 2014)

Wie - Du bist nicht wählerisch?


----------



## mzaskar (9. Dezember 2014)

wahltho schrieb:


> Umweltsau! Grün wählen und dann Diesel fahren ohne Rot zu werden



Nee, Grün wählen und schwarz fahren ohne rot zu warden 



wahltho schrieb:


> Das halte ich für ein Gerücht, dass schon mindestens seit 20 Jahren immer wieder gerne erzählt wird.



Irgend wann wird es nicht mehr gehen, Ok 10 Jahre sind evtl. zu kurzfristig



wahltho schrieb:


> Ich bräuchte eigentlich auch kein Auto. Bin in den letzten 3 Monaten geschätzt maximal 400 km Auto gefahren.


Bemerkenswert 



wahltho schrieb:


> Auf den ÖPNV würde ich aber garantiert nicht umsteigen.



Du hast ja auch dein Fahrrad 

Ok, im Grunde sollte ich dich mal als Vorbild nehmen,

Auto nur nutzen wenn unbedingt erforderlich!
Das Bike nutzen wann immer möglich!
ÖPNV nutzen wenn Bike nicht möglich ist!
Mindestens 80% des Arbeitsweges mit Bike zurück legen

PS: Ich hatte Interesse am Nicolai wegen Reiserad und Rohloff


----------



## mzaskar (9. Dezember 2014)

wahltho schrieb:


> Wie - Du bist nicht wählerisch?



Ich nehme es wie es kommt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. Dezember 2014)

mzaskar schrieb:


> PS: Ich hatte Interesse am Nicolai wegen Reiserad und Rohloff



Ich auch 

Ich habe am Samstag einen Termin beim Schrauber meines Vertrauens, um zu testen, ob 28 Zoll Laufräder in den Rahmen passen.


----------



## mzaskar (9. Dezember 2014)

Beim CC könnte es knapp werden


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. Dezember 2014)

Das müsste mit einem dünneren Reifen m.E. eigentlich passen.

Beim RoCC hast Du ja auch noch das flexible Ausfallende  Das könnte man weiter nach hinten schieben und anstatt dessen ein Trickstuff-Exzenter-Tretlager einbauen. Kettespannen ist so sowieso sehr hakelig beim RoCC.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. Dezember 2014)

Und dann noch das dazu: http://www.edsanautomation.com.au


----------



## mzaskar (9. Dezember 2014)

Ok das könnte passen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. Dezember 2014)

Das passt, das  hat schon mal mindestens Einer erfolgreich ausprobiert: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/archive/index.php?t-506791.html


----------



## mzaskar (9. Dezember 2014)

cool, danke für den link

Hmm, das bringt mich auf eine Idee, oder zwei- Ich glaube ich muss bald meinen Zentrierständer hervor ziehen und meine SON mit einer 28" Felge einspeichen  dann noch 1x10 montieren und fertig ist das Reiserad ..... wäre noch cool, wenn es mit der Gabel (FOX) auch noch passen würde. Aber das könnte sogar funktionieren. Jetzt bin ich ganz aufgeregt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. Dezember 2014)

Ich werde mir eine Starrgabel besorgen.


----------



## mzaskar (9. Dezember 2014)

Hmmm


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. Dezember 2014)

Gut 2-rädrig wieder nach Hause gelangt.

Morgen dürfte es schmuddelig werden, aber ggü. dem inneren Schweinehund darf man keinen Moment der Schwäche zeigen


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (9. Dezember 2014)

wahltho schrieb:


> ...
> Morgen dürfte es schmuddelig werden, aber ggü. dem inneren Schweinehund darf man keinen Moment der Schwäche zeigen



Frostig bei uns, hatte jetzt schon Eis auf der Scheibe. Bin noch am Überlegen, ob die Spikes morgen draufkommen.
Jo, der Schweinehund wird jede Schwäche ausnutzen. Mal schauen, wer morgen Früh gewinnt.

@wissefux : Schön, dass du wieder "in freier Wildbahn" bist .


----------



## wissefux (10. Dezember 2014)

moin moin. es dauert wohl noch ne weile, bis der verdauungsapparat sich wieder berappelt ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. Dezember 2014)

moin. moin.

Na dann weiterhin gute Genesung 

Nix Schmuddelweter bisher, aber so oder so: Ab auf das 2-Rad in die zweite Wochenhälfte


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. Dezember 2014)

Gut 2-rädrig nach EB gelangt


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (10. Dezember 2014)

Moin,  Moin, Moin.
Jepp. Ich wünsche dir @wissefux auch gute Besserung weiterhin .


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. Dezember 2014)

mzaskar schrieb:


> PS: Ich hatte Interesse am Nicolai wegen Reiserad und Rohloff



Ach so: Von meinem Speedhubs würde ich eh keine hergeben. Dann wäre ich ja nicht mehr unter den Top 5 der Speerhub-Besitzer


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. Dezember 2014)

Ich hab' da übrigens eine Idee, wie ich meinen Argon RoCC Rahmen in Eigenregie Gates kompatibel machen könnte


----------



## mzaskar (10. Dezember 2014)

Stückerl heraussägen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. Dezember 2014)

So ähnlich


----------



## mzaskar (10. Dezember 2014)

Meins ist schon Gates ready


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. Dezember 2014)

Schön für Dich


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. Dezember 2014)

wahltho schrieb:


> Nix Schmuddelweter ...



 Dito


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. Dezember 2014)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Meins ist schon Gates ready



Dafür hast Du aber keine Rohloff 

Wir sollten also die Rahmen tauschen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. Dezember 2014)

Moin.

Endspurt ins w/e...


----------



## mzaskar (11. Dezember 2014)

Endspurt zum Jahresende


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (11. Dezember 2014)

Moin, Moin.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. Dezember 2014)

Gut 2-rädrig nach EB gelangt 

Heute gibt's 2x mal warmen Regen: Erst heute morgen ein paar Tropfen davon auf dem 2-Rad und später heute dann auf dem Konto, denn es ist Bonuszeit 

... und das ist eine schöne Zeit


----------



## mzaskar (11. Dezember 2014)

wahltho schrieb:


> Dafür hast Du aber keine Rohloff



Was nicht ist kann ja noch warden, hier im Schoggiland sind die nur Arscheteuer 



wahltho schrieb:


> Wir sollten also die Rahmen tauschen


Weiss gegen Schwarz sozusagen ....... ich glaube das ist mir zu tirst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (11. Dezember 2014)

so, jetzt bin ich enttackert. hoffentlich hält alles gut zusammen ...


----------



## mzaskar (11. Dezember 2014)

Nicht zuviel Zwiebeln essen, sonst hält die Naht nicht dicht


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. Dezember 2014)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Weiss gegen Schwarz sozusagen ....... ich glaube das ist mir zu tirst



Irrtum - Weiss gegen *Rot*



mzaskar schrieb:


> Nicht zuviel Zwiebeln essen, sonst hält die Naht nicht dicht



Zwiebeln sollte der Fux wahrscheinlich eh noch nicht wieder essen 

... Apropos heisse Luft: Heute Mittag gab's zünftiges Sauerkraut


----------



## mzaskar (11. Dezember 2014)

Ich komme, 

Stimmt, da war doch ein Farbklecks in deinem Keller


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. Dezember 2014)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Ich komme, ...



 Sau! - Jetzt reiss Dich mal zusammen, Du bist doch noch im Officium, oder?


----------



## mzaskar (11. Dezember 2014)

Uupps SORRY


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. Dezember 2014)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Nicht zuviel Zwiebeln essen, sonst hält die Naht nicht dicht





wahltho schrieb:


> ... Apropos heisse Luft: Heute Mittag gab's zünftiges Sauerkraut



Kraut- und Hülsenfruchtgerichte sollte man in Kantinen nicht anbieten. Ich produziere heute deutlich mehr heisse Luft als sonst


----------



## wissefux (11. Dezember 2014)

ich wünschte, ich könnte schon wieder eindeutig zwischen heisser luft und stuhlgang unterscheiden ...


----------



## EA-Tec (11. Dezember 2014)

Fux, bei dir "läuft's" wohl


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. Dezember 2014)

wissefux schrieb:


> ich wünschte, ich könnte schon wieder eindeutig zwischen heisser luft und stuhlgang unterscheiden ...



Naja so ein zünftiger Darmverschluss bringt die -flora halt schon etwas durcheinander


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. Dezember 2014)

Dem 2-Rad Rückweg in das Wochenende am frühen Abend gab es wieder ein paar Tropfen Regen, aber Mann ist ja nicht aus Zucker.


----------



## EA-Tec (11. Dezember 2014)

War's windig? In Dreieich ist es seit gestern durchgehend windig, und verregnet... erinnert mehr an Herbstwetter.


----------



## wissefux (12. Dezember 2014)

EA-Tec schrieb:


> Fux, bei dir "läuft's" wohl


yep, so könnte man es auch sehen


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (12. Dezember 2014)

Moin. Frei-Tag .

Weiterhin einen guten "flow" @wissefux .


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Dezember 2014)

moin, moin .)



EA-Tec schrieb:


> War's windig? In Dreieich ist es seit gestern durchgehend windig, und verregnet... erinnert mehr an Herbstwetter.



Hier war's gestern ebenso.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Dezember 2014)

moin, moin, moin.


----------



## mzaskar (13. Dezember 2014)

Ganz schön windig gesterm im Teutonenland


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Dezember 2014)

Yepp - Gestern war ich mit dem 2-Rad unterwegs, da war es ganz schön windig.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (13. Dezember 2014)

Moin. War alles ruhig hier. Bisserl Wind vielleicht. Nicht der Rede wert.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. Dezember 2014)

Morgääähnnn 

Haute mal XXL-Ausgepennt.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (14. Dezember 2014)

Moin, Moin.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. Dezember 2014)

N'abend 

Wir haben heute Familienzuwachs in Form einer kleinen 2-jährigen Katze bekommen.

Faszinieren zu beobachten, wie unsere Katze Amber die kleine misstrauisch beäugt.


----------



## wissefux (15. Dezember 2014)

moin. na denn mal gute integration ...


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (15. Dezember 2014)

wissefux schrieb:


> moin. na denn mal gute integration ...



Dito .

Gute Besserung auch weiterhin @wissefux.

2-rädrig gut und fast gänzlich trocken nach AÖ gelangt.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. Dezember 2014)

moin. moin.

Beide Katzen haben heute Nacht bei uns im Bett geschlafen. Amber faucht die Kleine aber noch des Öfteren an.

Nach dem Frühsport gut 2-rädrig nach EB gelangt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopi (15. Dezember 2014)

Moin,
gestern mal ohne Bike auf den Altkönig gewesen, man was bin ich aus der Form, ich war ja total im Popo als ich oben war. Aber zur Zeit ist es echt wieder bähhhhh auf den Trails, schlammiges Laub und runtergefallen Äste vom Eisbruch. Da war ich auch nicht ganz so traurig, dass es ohne Räder runter ging.


----------



## caroka (15. Dezember 2014)

Bin zwischen den Jahren wieder in heimatlichen Gefilden. Vllt. trifft man sich mal im Wald.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (15. Dezember 2014)

Gleich geht's 2-rädrig heim. Hoffentlich bleibt's trocken .


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. Dezember 2014)

Ich bin schon gut und trocken 2-rädrig nach Hause gelangt


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (15. Dezember 2014)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich bin schon gut und trocken 2-rädrig nach Hause gelangt



Jetzt dito. Obwohl Regen angesagt war .


----------



## oldrizzo (15. Dezember 2014)

caroka schrieb:


> Bin zwischen den Jahren wieder in heimatlichen Gefilden. Vllt. trifft man sich mal im Wald.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (16. Dezember 2014)

Moin. Halbwegs trocken nach AÖ gelangt. Meine Verdunstungsleistung war noch größer als die Nässe von oben .


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. Dezember 2014)

moin. moin.

Bei leichtem Nieselregen gut 2-rädrig nach EB gelangt


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (17. Dezember 2014)

Moin, Moin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_g0nzales (17. Dezember 2014)

Mobbelpost.


----------



## wissefux (17. Dezember 2014)

moin.
@wahltho : besonderen gruss heute an die gemahlin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. Dezember 2014)

moin. moin.

Werde ich ausrichten


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. Dezember 2014)

moin. moin.

Voll in der Winterdepression angekommen  Heute morgen mit Mühe um 08:30 Uhr aus dem Bett gequält und 2-rädrig nach EB gelangt.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (18. Dezember 2014)

wahltho schrieb:


> moin. moin.
> 
> Voll in der Winterdepression angekommen  Heute morgen mit Mühe um 08:30 Uhr aus dem Bett gequält und 2-rädrig nach EB gelangt.



Dito. Beschreibt auch meinen momentanen Zustand. Mit dem Unterschied, dass ich es grad mal 4-rädrig geschafft hab.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (19. Dezember 2014)

Moin. GsDF .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. Dezember 2014)

moin moin.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (20. Dezember 2014)

Moin .
Na, alle schon im Weihnachtsstress?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. Dezember 2014)

Moin 

Ne, leider immer noch in der Winterdepression


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. Dezember 2014)

"Rush" ist übrigens ein sehr bewegender Film.

Wer wie ich Mitte der 70er-Jahre ein kleiner Junge war und das Duell zwischen Hunt und Lauda fieberhaft verfolgt hat, wird sich an alte Zeiten erinnert fühlen.

Wenn man bedenkt, dass die Formel 1 Kisten damals auf dem heutigen Leistungsniveau meines 4-rädrigen Spassgefährtes waren und das ohne die ganzen fahrtechnischen Hilfsmittel...

Und das Ganze dann noch in der wahren "grünen Hölle".

Auch das Schicksal von James Hunt geht an die Nieren. Das war mir dann dann wiederum nicht mehr bewusst, dass seine psychischen Probleme so gross waren auch wenn das im Film nur angedeutet wird.


----------



## EA-Tec (20. Dezember 2014)

So langsam dürfte es dann endlich mal richtig Winter werden - oder Sommer! Dieser Regen-Sonne-Wind-alles auf einmal Mix geht mir mächtig auf den Zeiger...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. Dezember 2014)

So langsam könnte der Frühling kommen. Wenigstens werden die Tage jetzt wieder länger.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. Dezember 2014)

Moin. Moin.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (21. Dezember 2014)

Moin,  Moin,  Moin.


----------



## wissefux (21. Dezember 2014)

tach auch


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (21. Dezember 2014)

Hallo @wissefux, wie geht's? ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (21. Dezember 2014)

soweit wieder alles im lot, schonung ist dennoch weiter angesagt ...


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (21. Dezember 2014)

Dann wünsche ich dir ruhige Tage . Vermutlich gar nicht so einfach in der Vorweihnachtszeit.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. Dezember 2014)

Na hört sich doch schon gut an


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (22. Dezember 2014)

Moin, Moin.
GsDU . Wenn auch nur diese Woche.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. Dezember 2014)

moin, moin 

Heute wieder mit Mühe und Not um 08:15 Uhr aus dem Bett gequält und mit dem 2-Rad nach EB.

Frühsport wird zur Zeit eher zu Spätsport, da er erst Abends stattfindet


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (22. Dezember 2014)

wahltho schrieb:


> ...
> Heute wieder mit Mühe und Not um 08:15 Uhr aus dem Bett gequält und mit dem 2-Rad nach EB.
> 
> Frühsport wird zur Zeit eher zu Spätsport, da er erst Abends stattfindet



Du bist ein Held, wahltho .

Jeder, der schon mal im Angesicht der Winterdepression gelebt hat, weiß, was es heißt, sich nicht hängen zu lassen, sondern trotzdem aufzustehen, 2-rädrig unterwegs zu sein und zusätzlich noch sein täglich Sportprogramm durchzuziehen. Auch, wenn es am Abend ist .


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. Dezember 2014)

moin. moin.

Wieder grottig geschlafen und nur mit Mühe aus dem Bett gequält.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (23. Dezember 2014)

Guten Morgen .
Endspurt.  Brauche noch zwei Geschenke.
Ich wünsche euch einen schönen Tag.


----------



## wissefux (24. Dezember 2014)

moin. wünsche euch allen ein schönes weihnachtsfest !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_g0nzales (24. Dezember 2014)

Moin,  Moin. 
Ich schließe mich an..
Frohes Fest .


----------



## mzaskar (24. Dezember 2014)

Hoi Plauschers, ich wünsche euch alle und euren Familien frohe, beschauliche und vielleicht manchmal such besinnliche Festtage. Lasst es eich gut gehen und am besten reich beschenken  Stefan


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. Dezember 2014)

wissefux schrieb:


> moin. wünsche euch allen ein schönes weihnachtsfest !





basti321 schrieb:


> Moin,  Moin.
> Ich schließe mich an..
> Frohes Fest .





mzaskar schrieb:


> Hoi Plauschers, ich wünsche euch alle und euren Familien frohe, beschauliche und vielleicht manchmal such besinnliche Festtage. Lasst es eich gut gehen und am besten reich beschenken  Stefan



3 x (moin + Dito)


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. Dezember 2014)

Ufff - Teil 1 on 2 des Weihnachtstrubels wäre schon mal geschafft - GN8


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (24. Dezember 2014)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ufff - Teil 1 on 2 des Weihnachtstrubels wäre schon mal geschafft - GN8


1 x dito .


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (25. Dezember 2014)

Moin, Moin .
Lange geschlafen. Draußen Regenwetter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (25. Dezember 2014)

moin. hier lacht zur abwechslung mal die sonne ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. Dezember 2014)

moin. moin. hier auch ...

Heute bis 11 Uhr gepennt - Das hat gut getan


----------



## ratte (25. Dezember 2014)

Sonne, Regen, Schnee, alles heute auf der Rückfahrt gehabt.
Morgen noch der letzte Familientermin und dann kann Ruhe und Besinnlichkeit einkehren. 
Und hoffentlich gibt es dann mal vernünftigen Winter.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. Dezember 2014)

Ufff - Teil 2 von 2 des Weihnachtstrubels wäre ebenfalls geschafft - GN8 

Am Samstag soll es übrigens einen Wintereinbruch geben.


----------



## wissefux (26. Dezember 2014)

moin. letzter akt der weihnachtstrilogie ...


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (26. Dezember 2014)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ufff - Teil 2 von 2 des Weihnachtstrubels wäre ebenfalls geschafft - GN8
> 
> Am Samstag soll es übrigens einen Wintereinbruch geben.



Weihnachtsdito .

Bin schon gespannt
Bisher nur Glätte auf den Straßen .



wissefux schrieb:


> moin. letzter akt der weihnachtstrilogie ...



Doppeldito. Jetzt noch die Kids zur Oma + Besuch.

Ich wünsche euch einen schönen Tag .


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. Dezember 2014)

moin. moin.

Isch hab' Weihnachten schon fertisch


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (26. Dezember 2014)

wahltho schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Isch hab' Weihnachten schon fertisch



Ebenscho .


----------



## wissefux (27. Dezember 2014)

habe fertig


----------



## mzaskar (27. Dezember 2014)

Bin ob der angekündigten Schneefälle und dem daraus resultierenden Verkehrschaos, gestern zurück in die Schweiz. Jetzt noch einkaufen und die Skis parat machen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. Dezember 2014)

Moin. Moin.

Bis gerade in der Heia gelegen.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (27. Dezember 2014)

Moin, Moin.
Bisserl Schnee. Um die 0 Grad. Lange gepennt.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. Dezember 2014)

Schei$$e - Seit fast 2 Jahren mal wieder die weisse Pampe da draußen.

Zum Glück muss ich in der neuen Datscha so gut wie keinen Schnee mehr kehren


----------



## wissefux (27. Dezember 2014)

und ich darf keinen schnee schippen ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. Dezember 2014)

Bei uns vor dem Haus ist ja verkehrsberuhigte Zone ohne bauliche Abgrenzung zwischen Bürgersteig und Strasse. Deshalb müssen die Anwohner dort nicht kehren.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (28. Dezember 2014)

Moin, Moin .
Ausgepennt .
Draußen ist alles weiß. Heute wieder Schmeeschippen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. Dezember 2014)

moin. moin. moin.


----------



## ratte (28. Dezember 2014)

Sonne, Schnee, Wind, toller Tag.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (28. Dezember 2014)

Keine Sonne, kein Wind, mittel viel Schnee(-schippen) .
War aber auch O.K. .

Heut wird' s zapfig. Hat 7,2 Grad minus. Tendenz fallend.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (28. Dezember 2014)

Ja,und morgen geht es aufs Bike.


----------



## ratte (28. Dezember 2014)

basti321 schrieb:


> Keine Sonne, kein Wind, mittel viel Schnee(-schippen) .
> War aber auch O.K. .


Geschippt wurde gestern. Heute war Schneegenießen dran. 

Bei den Temperaturen warm einpacken.


----------



## wissefux (29. Dezember 2014)

moin


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (29. Dezember 2014)

Moin,  Moin .
Puh, am ersten Arbeitstag kommt man immer kaum hinterher  ...
Draußen schneit's wieder.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. Dezember 2014)

moin.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (29. Dezember 2014)

Geschafft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nuke2 (29. Dezember 2014)

Spikes drauf


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (30. Dezember 2014)

Moin,  Moin .
Nur noch 3 Grad Minus. Heute soll nochmal was runterkommen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. Dezember 2014)

wahltho schrieb:


> moin.





basti321 schrieb:


> Geschafft.





Nuke2 schrieb:


> Spikes drauf



3 Dito


----------



## wissefux (30. Dezember 2014)

moin


----------



## wissefux (30. Dezember 2014)

wahltho schrieb:


> 3 Dito


dito


----------



## ratte (30. Dezember 2014)

Auch wenn wir zur Zeit nur auf zwei Füßen statt auf Rädern unterwegs sind, im Hochtaunus ist es gerade klasse.
Endlich mal wieder Winter wie es sich gehört.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. Dezember 2014)

In den Niederungen taut die weisse Pampe zum Glück schon wieder weg. Der Rückweg durch das Aboretum war heute schon recht beschwerlich.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (30. Dezember 2014)

Endlich auch frei .
Man kommt hier mit dem Schneeräumen kaum hinterher.
Aber ich mag Schnee, gehört irgendwie (für mich) zum Winter -  würde gerne mal mit nem Fatbike darin rumbrettern .


----------



## wissefux (31. Dezember 2014)

moin. kommt alle gut rüber, gelle


----------



## mzaskar (31. Dezember 2014)

Ich wünsche allen Plauschers einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr. Kommt gut rüber, viel Glück, Gesundheit und Liebe euch allen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_g0nzales (31. Dezember 2014)

Moin,  Moin.
Wünsche auch allen Plauschern einen guten Rutsch in's neue Jahr .


----------



## Deleted 68955 (31. Dezember 2014)

moin- moin. moin.

Rutscht gut, aber nicht aus


----------



## Trail Surfer (31. Dezember 2014)

...und vor allem nicht auf oder in _DRAHT_.....das kann verheerende Konsequenzen haben...


----------



## mzaskar (31. Dezember 2014)

Habt einen schönen Abend


----------



## Deleted 68955 (31. Dezember 2014)

Ebenso


----------



## Nuke2 (31. Dezember 2014)

Mzaska wo ist das ?


----------



## wissefux (1. Januar 2015)

euch allen ein frohes neues jahr !
moin.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## mzaskar (1. Januar 2015)




----------



## speedy_g0nzales (1. Januar 2015)

Ein gesundes 2015 wünsche ich euch .
Moin, Moin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ratte (1. Januar 2015)

Ein frohes neues Jahr allen zusammen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. Januar 2015)

moin 

Frohes Neues


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (2. Januar 2015)

Moin.
Minus 11 Grad. Kein Frei-Tag.


----------



## --bikerider-- (2. Januar 2015)

Guten Morgen,

auch von mir noch ein gutes neues Jahr 2015


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. Januar 2015)

moin moin 

Regenwetter an diesem Frei-Tag.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. Januar 2015)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> Guten Morgen,
> 
> auch von mir noch ein gutes neues Jahr 2015



Servus Iggi  - Very long time no hear


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_g0nzales (3. Januar 2015)

Moin,  Moin .
Frei. 3 Grad plus. Tauwetter, bäh.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. Januar 2015)

moin. moin. moin.

Senile Bettflucht ist heibar - Die letzten Tage, inkl. heute bis 11 Uhr gepennt


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (3. Januar 2015)

wahltho schrieb:


> moin. moin. moin.
> 
> Senile Bettflucht ist heibar - Die letzten Tage, inkl. heute bis 11 Uhr gepennt



Erfreulich das ist .


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (4. Januar 2015)

Moin,  Moin .
Ausgepennt . 
2 Grad plus, trübes Schmuddelwetter.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. Januar 2015)

moin.moin.

Hier hat's gestern Abend noch mal geschneit. Taut aber alles schon wieder weg


----------



## wissefux (5. Januar 2015)

moin. etwas glatt heuer ...


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (5. Januar 2015)

Moin,  Moin.
Schon wieder Montag.  GSD morgen nochmal frei .


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Januar 2015)

moin moin moin

Nicht ausgepennt, um 08:00 Uhr trotzdem mühsam aus dem Bett gequält, kein Frühsport, gut 2-rädrig nach EB gelangt.

In der Tat etwas glatt heute, hatte aber keinen Bock auf das Spike-Geratter, also das Trekking-Rad genommen und einfach etwas vorsichtiger gefahren.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (5. Januar 2015)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... Nicht ausgepennt, um 08:00 Uhr trotzdem mühsam aus dem Bett gequält, kein Frühsport, gut 2-rädrig nach EB gelangt.



.

Schaffe es leider momentan nur im Warmen auf's Ergometer. Werde versuchen, mir ein Beispiel zu nehmen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Januar 2015)

Dafür schaffe ich es im Gegensatz zu früher überhaupt nicht mehr auf den Spin- oder X-Trainer im Privatfitti 

Nur noch das tägliche Training mit Kraftstation und Vibrationsplatte gehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (5. Januar 2015)

zeitliches problem oder kein bock mehr auf spinnen ?


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (5. Januar 2015)

Trotzdem Rrsp


wahltho schrieb:


> Dafür schaffe ich es im Gegensatz zu früher überhaupt nicht mehr auf den Spin- oder X-Trainer im Privatfitti
> ...



Aber ist doch schon mal klasse, dass du es werktäglich schaffst,  rechtzeitig aufzustehen, dich erst mal in mehrere Schichten einzupacken und auf (richtig @wissefux ?) Arbeit zu radeln. Allein dafür gebührt dir schon Respekt . Ich kenne nicht viele, die diese Disziplin zur täglichen Bikeroutine aufbringen. Dazu kommt noch das Fitnesstraining, das du auch fast täglich absolvierst.


----------



## wissefux (5. Januar 2015)

definitv respekt dafür ... ich werde in meine erste arbeitswoche erst mal 4 rädrig starten und dann mal schauen, wie mir die arbeit nach so langer pause bekommt ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Januar 2015)

Merci Vielmals für die Lorbeeren 

Ist aber in meinem Falle auch jetzt nur noch eine vergleichsweise kurze Strecke von täglich insgesamt knapp 14km, die ich ja immer in Alltagsklamotten absolviere.

Im Vergleich zu früher eine echte Minidistanz.

Zudem ist das 2-Rad für mich die schnellste und flexibelste Art auf meinen Hochsitz in EB zu gelangen. Schneller und stressfreier als 4-Rad oder ÖPNV 

Auch heute wieder gut 2-rädrig nach Hause gelangt.


----------



## wissefux (6. Januar 2015)

moin. frisch.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. Januar 2015)

moin. moin.

Heute mal besser gepennt, trotzdem gefühlt unausgeschlafen um 08:00 Uhr aus dem Bett gekrabbelt. Der Frühsport muss daher wie gestern wiederum zum Spätsport werden.

In der Tat etwas frisch, aber gut 2-rädrig nach EB gelangt. Spikes waren wiederum nicht erforderlich.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (6. Januar 2015)

Moin, Moin. Ausgiebig gepennt.
Bei uns ist heute Feiertag .


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. Januar 2015)

Auch gut am frühen Abend wieder 2-rädrig nach Hause gelangt. Obwohl heute eigentlich Dauerfrost sein sollte, waren die eisigen Stellen von heute morgen weitestgehend weggetaut.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (7. Januar 2015)

Moin .
Leichter Frost.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. Januar 2015)

moin. moin.

Bei uns auch an einigen Stellen leichte Glätte, aber trotzdem gut 2-rädrig ohne Spikes nach EB gelangt.

Heute wieder bis kurz nach Acht in der Heia gelegen, aber trotzdem nicht ausgepennt.

Das sollte aber auch vorerst das letzte Mal Frost gewesen sein


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. Januar 2015)

Bis Ende Januar ist zum Glück erstmal kein Frost mehr in Sicht


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (7. Januar 2015)

Jepp.  
Soll recht windig werden


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. Januar 2015)

Die ersten Frühjahrstürme


----------



## Nuke2 (7. Januar 2015)

Bisher die ganze Woche 2 Rädrig zur Arbeit gekommen. Spikes aktuell sehr laut und nervig . Ab morgen soll der Regen kommen .


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. Januar 2015)

Gut 2-rädrig nach Hause gelangt.

Spätsport erledigt.

Morgen ist schon wieder Endspurt ins w/e angesagt ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_g0nzales (7. Januar 2015)

Spinnspätsport auch hier erledigt.
Morgen Arzttermin. Wird wohl auf ne kleinere OP hinauslaufen.
Dann wahrscheinlich erst mal für ein paar Wochen Sportverbot .
WE noch nicht wirklich in sight.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (8. Januar 2015)

Moin Moin .
Mild. In Erwartung der ...


wahltho schrieb:


> ... ersten Frühjahrstürme



.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. Januar 2015)

moin.

Wieder bis kurz nach Acht in der Heia gelegen. Danach gut und auch einigermaßen trocken 2-rädrig nach EB gelangt.

Endspurt ins w/e...


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (8. Januar 2015)

WE in Sicht .
Draußen noch alles ruhig.


wahltho schrieb:


> Krankenhäuser wenn es irgend geht vermeiden und ambulant operieren lassen.



Werde mich mal an deinem Rat orientieren . Nächsten Donnerstag Vorgespräch in der chirurgischen Praxisklinik.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. Januar 2015)

Wann immer es geht ambulant.

w/e 

Mit ein paar Tropfen Regen gut 2-rädrig nach Hause gelangt.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (8. Januar 2015)

basti321 schrieb:


> Spinnspätsport auch hier erledigt.
> ...



Dito .


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. Januar 2015)

wahltho schrieb:


> Spätsport erledigt.



 Dito

GN8


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (9. Januar 2015)

Moin.
Nacht war stürmisch.
TGiF .


----------



## wissefux (9. Januar 2015)

moin. ausgepennt.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. Januar 2015)

moin. leider nur halbwegs ausgepennt, weil sich gleich ein Handwerker die Ehre gibt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_g0nzales (9. Januar 2015)

wahltho schrieb:


> ...w/e
> ...



 Dito .


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. Januar 2015)

moin. Heute ma einigermaßen ausgepennt. Hätte aber auch noch länger in der Heia bleiben können.


----------



## wissefux (10. Januar 2015)

wahltho schrieb:


> moin. Heute ma einigermaßen ausgepennt. Hätte aber auch noch länger in der Heia bleiben können.


dito


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (10. Januar 2015)

Moin, Moin.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. Januar 2015)

Echte Frühlingstemperaturen da draussen


----------



## ratte (10. Januar 2015)

Ja, aber auch ein wenig pustig, was es dann doch eher unangenehm macht.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (10. Januar 2015)

Mir ist das zu warm für die Jahreszeit. Winter sollte Winter bleiben und Frühling Frühling. Das mit den Stürmen gab' s früher auch nicht. Das Klima ändert sich. Leider nicht zum Besseren.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. Januar 2015)

Da ich Winter hasse, finde ich das Wetter 

Winter in den Alpen ist auch ok, denn dort sind die Leute darauf eingestellt.

Heute dafür dann 4-rädrig oben ohne unterwegs gewesen 

Spontan einen Kaufrauschanfall gehabt und ein iPhone 6 Plus 128gb im Apple Store im MTZ erworben.

Lange probiert, ob es auch in die Taschen meiner Jeans passt.

Das alte iPhone 6 bekommt A. Die braucht mehr Speicher und hat auch noch ein altes iPhone 5.


----------



## ratte (10. Januar 2015)

Och, so 20-30 cm Schnee hinterm Haus und eine wohldosierte Menge Wind dazu hätte ich nichts gegen im Winter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. Januar 2015)

Dann fahr doch in die Alpen


----------



## wissefux (10. Januar 2015)

aber das haus kann doch nicht mit in die alpen fahren ...


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (10. Januar 2015)

In den Alpen hätte man momentan auch keine 30cm Schnee dahinter. 
Außer es stünde auf 2000m Meereshöhe.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. Januar 2015)

Moin. Moin.

Vorbei mit den frühlingshaften Temperturen, dafür Sonne und kein Frost.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (11. Januar 2015)

Moin, Moin,  Moin.
2 Grad,  Schneeregen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. Januar 2015)

Das Patagonia Specuial von Topgear ist echt goil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (11. Januar 2015)

wahltho schrieb:


> Das Patagonia Specuial von Topgear ist echt goil


kannste live mit stuntzi haben ;-)


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. Januar 2015)

Ne, Topgear ist -er

Heute waren beim 4-Rad-oben-ohne-Fahren dann schon wieder Handschuhe, Mütze und Winterjacke erforderlich.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. Januar 2015)

Mit dem 6 Plus braucht man echt kein Tapatalk mehr. Da reicht Safari.


----------



## wissefux (12. Januar 2015)

moin am ersten arbeitstag seit langem und im neuen jahr ...


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (12. Januar 2015)

Moin,  Moin.
Ich wünsche dir einen guten Start am ersten Arbeitstag @wissefux .


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Januar 2015)

Moin. Moin. Moin.

Heute schon vor dem Wecker aufgewacht


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Januar 2015)

Gut  2-rädrig nach EB gelangt.

iPhone 6 Plus in der vorderen linken Jeanstasche auf dem 2-Rad geht auch problemlos.


----------



## wissefux (12. Januar 2015)

wahltho schrieb:


> iPhone 6 Plus in der vorderen linken Jeanstasche auf dem 2-Rad geht auch problemlos.


 
noch nicht verbogen ?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Januar 2015)

wissefux schrieb:


> noch nicht verbogen ?



Keinerlei Probleme.

Das mit den verbogenen iPhones war ja aber auch eher in der Kategorie "Vogelspinne in der Yuca-Palme". Ich hatte keine Angst, dass es verbiegt, sondern eher, dass es in engen Jeans beim Pedalieren stört. Ist aber nicht der Fall.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Januar 2015)

Gut wieder 2-rädrig nach Hause gelangt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (13. Januar 2015)

moin


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (13. Januar 2015)

Moin,  Moin.
3 Grad minus. Frostig.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Januar 2015)

moin. moin. moin.

Bis viertel nach Acht in der Heia gelegen, hätte ruhig aber noch länger sein können.

Bei Sonnenschein sehr schön 2-rädrig nach EB gelangt.

Jetzt habe ich mir im Herbst mal endlich wieder neue, enge Jeans gekauft und die Dinger fangen schon wieder an zu rutschen


----------



## mzaskar (13. Januar 2015)

wahltho schrieb:


> Gut  2-rädrig nach EB gelangt.
> 
> iPhone 6 Plus in der vorderen linken Jeanstasche auf dem 2-Rad geht auch problemlos.


Wie doch ein 6+ geleisted?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Januar 2015)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Wie doch ein 6+ geleisted?



 Yepp...



wahltho schrieb:


> Spontan einen Kaufrauschanfall gehabt und ein iPhone 6 Plus 128gb im Apple Store im MTZ erworben.
> 
> Lange probiert, ob es auch in die Taschen meiner Jeans passt.
> 
> Das alte iPhone 6 bekommt A. Die braucht mehr Speicher und hat auch noch ein altes iPhone 5.



Jetzt müsste ich A. nur noch ein neues iPad mit 128gb kaufen, dann wäre sie wieder Up-to-date.


----------



## mzaskar (13. Januar 2015)

Perfekt, kannst mir auch eins kaufen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Januar 2015)

Die Ins*l*ffen sind echt bei 1984 angekommen:

http://www.n-tv.de/politik/Cameron-will-Whatsapp-Nachrichten-lesen-article14310741.html

Die -en die Engländer


----------



## mzaskar (13. Januar 2015)

Man könnte ja ein paar Verschwörungstheorien streuen


----------



## Nuke2 (13. Januar 2015)

Spikes runter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Januar 2015)

Ich fhre schon seit Anfang letzter Woche wieder mit dem Trekking-Rad ohne Spikes. Spikes brauchte ich nur an einem einzigen Tag.


----------



## wissefux (14. Januar 2015)

moin. sehr stürmisch heute ...


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (14. Januar 2015)

Moin, Moin.
Wetter ruhig,  2,5 Grad.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. Januar 2015)

Moin. Moin.moin.

Wieder bis kurz nach Acht in der Heia gelegen. Frühsport ist zur Zeit permanent Spätsport.

Bei ruhigem Wetter gut 2-rädrig nach EB gelangt - what else?


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (14. Januar 2015)

wahltho schrieb:


> Bei ruhigem Wetter gut 2-rädrig nach EB gelangt - what else?


Hoffentlich nicht In Flip Flops ?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. Januar 2015)

Ne, derzeit schon in Trekking-Schuhen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. Januar 2015)

Am frühen Abend dann auch wieder gut und trocken 2-rädrig nach Hause gelangt.

Morgen ist dann schon wieder Endspurt ins w/e angesagt...


----------



## wissefux (15. Januar 2015)

moin


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (15. Januar 2015)

Moin, Moin.
2, 5 Grad minus. Erst mal Vorgespräch beim Chirurgen, dann Arbeit.
WE langsam in Sichtweite .


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. Januar 2015)

Moin Moin Moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. Januar 2015)

Bei leichtem Landregen gut 2-rädrig nach EB gelangt. Die Chevignon-Jacke hat dichtgehalten. Jeans nur leicht angefeuchtet.

w/e zum Greifen nahe...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. Januar 2015)

basti321 schrieb:


> Erst mal Vorgespräch beim Chirurgen, dann Arbeit.



 Ist auch gut sich immer eine zweite Meinung einzuholen. Ich traue Ärzten grundsätzlich nicht über den Weg.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. Januar 2015)

Nach der Weihnachtspause gibt es endlich wieder mein Lieblingsfrühstück...


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (15. Januar 2015)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ist auch gut sich immer eine zweite Meinung einzuholen. Ich traue Ärzten grundsätzlich nicht über den Weg.



Ich traue auch nur Statistiken, die ich selbst gefälscht habe .


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. Januar 2015)

wahltho schrieb:


> w/e zum Greifen nahe...



 Hab's mir gegriffen  

Gut und trocken 2-rädrig wieder nach Hause gelangt.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. Januar 2015)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (15. Januar 2015)

urlaubsreif und nicht mal eine woche rum ...


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (15. Januar 2015)

Geplant in den Krankenstand zu gehen,  ist echt stressig. Muss noch vieles erledigt werden. 
Nächste Woche Mittwoch OP Termin.


----------



## wissefux (15. Januar 2015)

ungeplant ist aber auch nix ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. Januar 2015)

Auch die beste Krnkheit taugt halt nichts


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (15. Januar 2015)

wissefux schrieb:


> ungeplant ist aber auch nix ...





wahltho schrieb:


> Auch die beste Krankheit taugt halt nichts



 2 x dito.
Krankheiten sollten per se verboten werden. Egal, ob geplant oder ungeplant .
Hab mir erlaubt, dich im Zitat zu verbessern @wahltho. "So viel Zeit muss sein" .


----------



## wissefux (16. Januar 2015)

moin. tgif


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (16. Januar 2015)

wissefux schrieb:


> moin. tgif



 Ditopost .


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. Januar 2015)

moin. moin. moin.

Leider am heutigen Freu-Tag nicht ausgepennt, da um 07:30 Uhr ungeplant der GWS-Mann vor der Tür stand, der noch etwas nachbessern musste.


----------



## Hopi (16. Januar 2015)

Moin Gemeinde. Der Tag nach dem die Schweiz unbezahlbar wurde und wohl noch mehr von dem Pack nach Österreich einfällt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. Januar 2015)

Hopi schrieb:


> ... Der Tag nach dem die Schweiz unbezahlbar wurde und wohl noch mehr von dem Pack nach Österreich einfällt.



So sieht's wohl aus 

... dafür ist dann aber in der Schweiz noch weniger Pack


----------



## Hopi (16. Januar 2015)

wer will denn schon in die Schweiz


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. Januar 2015)

Ich 

... da ist da Publikum besser,.da gibt es nicht so viel Pack


----------



## Hopi (16. Januar 2015)

Du kannst es dir ja auch leisten


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. Januar 2015)

Naja, die Auswirkungen der jüngsten Wechselkursentwicklungen muss ich auch erst noch mal nachrechnen 

Vorher bin ich aber immer lieber in die Schweiz als nach Österreich gefahren.


----------



## wissefux (16. Januar 2015)

ich bleib im heimatland oder öschiland. basta. schweiz ist unrealistisch unverschämt teuer. aber schön, dass muss man ihnen ja schon lassen ... dennoch muss für mich das preis- leistungsverhältnis passen. und das hat es schon vor 25 jahren nicht, als ich noch auf kosten meiner erziehungsberichtigten reisen konnte ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EA-Tec (16. Januar 2015)

Naja, man verdient dort ja auch entsprechend, von daher passt das schon.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. Januar 2015)

moin 

Wieder ein leichter Rückfall der senilen Bettflucht - Konnte um kurz vor Acht nicht mehr pennen 

1/3 des w/e's ist schon wieder rum


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. Januar 2015)

EA-Tec schrieb:


> Naja, man verdient dort ja auch entsprechend,...



Du meinst, dort *kriegt* man ja auch entsprechend.

Bei Gehältern differenziere ich grundsätzlich immer gerne zwischen dem was die Leute für ihre Arbeit an Geld *bekommen* und dem, was sie tatsächlich dafür *verdienen* (würden)  

P.S: Das ist jetzt nicht auf die Diskussion über den Schweizer Lebensstandard bezogen.

Ich finde die Schweiz goil. Will dieses Jahr  zum Spass-4-Rad-fahren, Wandern, Biken hin. Wie gesagt ist das (Urlaubs-)Publikum dort besser als in Österreich - Als Deutscher dort leben, möchte ich allerdings nicht.

Das Lieblingsurlaubsland von A. und mir wird aber imm Frankreich bleiben


----------



## wissefux (17. Januar 2015)

wahltho schrieb:


> moin
> 
> Wieder ein leichter Rückfall der senilen Bettflucht - Konnte um kurz vor Acht nicht mehr pennen
> 
> 1/3 des w/e's ist schon wieder rum


dito. bis auf die sache mit dem 1/3


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. Januar 2015)

wissefux schrieb:


> ... bis auf die sache mit dem 1/3



Bei Dir ist das lediglich der Basiseffekt


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (17. Januar 2015)

Moin,  Moin.


----------



## Hopi (17. Januar 2015)

Moin Kinders


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. Januar 2015)

Tach Papa


----------



## wissefux (17. Januar 2015)

via tv kommt man ganz günstig in die schöne schweiz : slalom am lauberhorn und morgen downhill 
die gegend um grindelwald fehlt mir noch, dann hätte ich die bergigen highlights mit saas fee und zermatt durch ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. Januar 2015)

Ich schaue gleich erstmal Topgear "The Perfect Roadtrip" weiter".


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 130247 (17. Januar 2015)

Hallöle @Hopi


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. Januar 2015)

Wie immer ist das Geld nicht weg oder verloren, es ist nur woanders 

http://www.spiegel.de/wirtschaft/un...llionen-durch-franken-freigabe-a-1013500.html


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (17. Januar 2015)

"Großer Andrang von schweizer Einkaufstouristen" in D.. So ist das.  Kommt deswegen jetzt "Pack" zu uns?


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (17. Januar 2015)

wahltho schrieb:


> Wie immer ist das Geld nicht weg oder verloren, es ist nur woanders
> 
> http://www.spiegel.de/wirtschaft/un...llionen-durch-franken-freigabe-a-1013500.html



Wieso nur werde ich das Gefühl nicht los, dass dies kein Einzelfall ist .


----------



## wissefux (18. Januar 2015)

wahltho schrieb:


> Wie immer ist das Geld nicht weg oder verloren, es ist nur woanders



geld ist immer woanders, nur nicht bei mir 

moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. Januar 2015)

+üä6n1 ^


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (18. Januar 2015)

wissefux schrieb:


> geld ist immer woanders, nur nicht bei mir
> 
> moin



Dito .
Moin.



wahltho schrieb:


> +üä6n1 ^



.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. Januar 2015)

moin. moin. moin.

Das war ein Post unserer kleinen Katze Lilly, die auf der Tastatur rumgelaufen ist 



wahltho schrieb:


> +üä6n1 ^



Ich finde es halt immer nur einfach dilettantisch, wenn bei Kurstürzen von "Geldvernichtung" gesprochen wird. Das Geld ist nicht weg. Es ist immer nur woanders.

Heute mal wieder einigermaßen ausgepennt.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (18. Januar 2015)

wahltho schrieb:


> moin. moin. moin.
> 
> Das war ein Post unserer kleinen Katze Lilly, die auf der Tastatur rumgelaufen ist


Kleine Katzen schreiben sowieso die besten Postings .



wahltho schrieb:


> ... Ich finde es halt immer nur einfach dilettantisch, wenn bei Kurstürzen von "Geldvernichtung" gesprochen wird. Das Geld ist nicht weg. Es ist immer nur woanders...



Riskanter Job. Schon 54 in nicht mal 2 Jahren.
http://deutsche-wirtschafts-nachric...irst-global-banker-in-seinem-auto-erschossen/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. Januar 2015)

Wie hat Kostolany schon bei den beiden Crashs in den 80er-Jahren gesagt: Ich habe keine Verluste gemacht, weil ich nichts verkauft habe


----------



## wissefux (19. Januar 2015)

moin.

und wie lautet eine uralte kaufmännische regel : verluste sind sofort zu aktivieren, gewinne erst, wenn sie auch tatsächlich realisiert wurden


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (19. Januar 2015)

Moin, Moin.
Ich wünsche euch einen guten Start in die neue Woche .


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. Januar 2015)

wissefux schrieb:


> und wie lautet eine uralte kaufmännische regel : verluste sind sofort zu aktivieren, gewinne erst, wenn sie auch tatsächlich realisiert wurden



 Gut aufgepasst 

und wie lauten zwei uralte Börsenregeln, die natürlich auch für ausserbörsliche Märkte gelten: Die Börse ist keine Einbahnstrasse und beim höchsten Kurs wird nicht gebimmelt.

moin. moin. moin.

Bis Acht in der Heia gelegen, trotzdem nur leidlich ausgepennt.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. Januar 2015)

klv ,7ū7epr0 ß
+###################################################################################################################################################################################################################################################################################################################################bh´ ö+++


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. Januar 2015)

wahltho schrieb:


> klv ,7ū7epr0 ß
> +###################################################################################################################################################################################################################################################################################################################################bh´ ö+++



 Lilly-Post


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. Januar 2015)

Gleich geht's 2-rädrig nach EB, Frühsport wird wie immer zur Zeit wieder Spätsport.


----------



## mzaskar (19. Januar 2015)

Downhill Training


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. Januar 2015)

gut 2-rädrig nach EB gelangt.

Es war frisch, Winterjacke, Wollmütze und Winterhandschuhe waren aber ausreichend.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. Januar 2015)

Mein Beileid Stefan 

http://www.spiegel.de/wirtschaft/un...wollen-druck-auf-loehne-machen-a-1013574.html


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. Januar 2015)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich finde die Schweiz goil. Will dieses Jahr  zum Spass-4-Rad-fahren, ...



Hier

http://www.spiegel.de/auto/aktuell/...esten-cabrio-strecken-der-alpen-a-779802.html

sind ein paar goile Sachen dabei, auch in CH und F - da könnte man mal ein bisschen auf Topgear machen


----------



## wissefux (20. Januar 2015)

moin. leicht gepudert heute ...


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (20. Januar 2015)

Moin, Moin.
Leichter Frost, kein Zucker.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. Januar 2015)

Moin. Moin. Moin.

Leichter Frost, Leicht gezuckert.

Wie immer gut 2-rädrig nach EB gelangt. Die kalte frische Luft morgens und abends tut einfach nur gut.

Heute mal das R&M mit Spike-Reifen genommen. Die Spikes haben sich sogar ausnahmsweise mal gelohnt.

... ach so: Ansonsten wie immer bis kurz nach Acht in der Heia gelegen, etc.

... und last but not least: Heute gibt's im Rahmen des Updates des AV-Equipments im Wohngemach des Fürsten ein neues Leckerli in Form eines brandneuen Denon AVR-X7200W


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (20. Januar 2015)

Morgen komme ich unter's Messer. Ambulant, wie schon gepostet. Aber unter Vollnarkose. Muss mich zwischen 8 und 17 Uhr nüchtern auf Abruf bereit halten. Gute N8.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. Januar 2015)

Ich drücke die -en

Darf ich fragen, was es denn für eine OP ist?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (21. Januar 2015)

moin.
na dann drück ich mal die daumen für ne frühe op. bis 17 uhr nüchtern bleiben könnte hart werden 
viel erfolg !


----------



## mzaskar (21. Januar 2015)

Schaun wir mal


----------



## mzaskar (21. Januar 2015)

solange du kein Kreuz machen musstest was operiert werden soll  
Gute OP, schmerzfreies Aufwachen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. Januar 2015)

moin. moin.

Heute mal etwas früher aus den Federn. Somit reicht die zeit noch für _*Frühsport !!!*_



wissefux schrieb:


> bis 17 uhr nüchtern bleiben könnte hart werden



Fux, es geht um's Essen, nicht um's Trinken


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (21. Januar 2015)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich drücke die -en
> 
> Darf ich fragen, was es denn für eine OP ist?



Moin, Moin.
Ist eine Nabelbruch-OP. Nichts Wildes an sich. Aber der Darm muss wieder rein.



wissefux schrieb:


> moin.
> na dann drück ich mal die daumen für ne frühe op. bis 17 uhr nüchtern bleiben könnte hart werden
> viel erfolg !



Danke, Fux. Hoffe auch, dass es nicht so lange dauert.



wahltho schrieb:


> Fux, es geht um's Essen, nicht um's Trinken



Mir wurde gesagt, nichts essen, nichts trinken.

Danke für's Daumendrücken, Jungs .


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. Januar 2015)

basti321 schrieb:


> Mir wurde gesagt, nichts essen, nichts trinken.



Ist schon klar, der Post vom Fux war aber 'ne Steilvorlage


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. Januar 2015)

... ach so: Nach dem Frühsport sehr schön 2-rädrig nach EB gelangt 

Heute noch mal mit Spike-Geratter, obwohl die Spikes heute eigentlich schon nicht mehr erforderlich waren.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (21. Januar 2015)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ist schon klar, der Post vom Fux war aber 'ne Steilvorlage



Verstehe.
Das   war gemeint .


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. Januar 2015)

Geeennnnnaaaauuuuu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_g0nzales (21. Januar 2015)

wahltho schrieb:


> Krankenhäuser wenn es irgend geht vermeiden und ambulant operieren lassen.





basti321 schrieb:


> Werde mich mal an deinem Rat orientieren .



Guter Rat und gute Entscheidung, soweit ich das schon beurteilen kann. Auch, wenn manche etwas seltsam reagiert haben (was, wieso ambulant usw.). Hab dann immer auf @wahltho verwiesen, der, verwandschaftsbedingt, Ahnung von der Materie hat .
OP war um 11. Bin wieder wach und zu Hause, wenn auch noch ein bisserl schwummrig im Kopf .
Von daher brauch ich nix trinken .


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. Januar 2015)

Gute Besserung


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (21. Januar 2015)

Danköö .


----------



## mzaskar (21. Januar 2015)

Supi


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (21. Januar 2015)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Supi



Merci .


----------



## ratte (21. Januar 2015)

Gute Genesung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_g0nzales (21. Januar 2015)

Danke @ratte .


----------



## wissefux (22. Januar 2015)

moin. supi gelaufen dank meiner steilvorlage


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. Januar 2015)

Gelle 

moin. moin. moin.

Heute zumindest schon wieder den halben Frühsport erledigt und gut 2-rädrig nach EB gelangt.

Heute wieder mit dem Trekking-Rad ohne Spike-Reifen 

Endspurt ins w/e....


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. Januar 2015)

... ach so: Und ich habe beschlossen, ein 65 Zoll 4K-Panel muss her, um das Update der A/V-Anlage im fürstllichen Wohngemach abzuschliessen


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (22. Januar 2015)

Moin, Moin.



wissefux schrieb:


> moin. supi gelaufen dank meiner steilvorlage


War ganz klaro ein entscheidender Faktor .
Wie geht's dir eigentlich mittlerweile @wissefux? Bist du wieder ganz genesen?

Ich wünsche euch einen guten Endspurt in' s WE.


----------



## wissefux (22. Januar 2015)

basti321 schrieb:


> Moin, Moin.
> 
> Wie geht's dir eigentlich mittlerweile @wissefux? Bist du wieder ganz genesen?


 

mir geht's soweit wieder gut, vertrage aber aktuell noch keine puren apfelprodukte. also apfel essen oder naturtrüben Apfelsaft trinken ist ne ganz schlechte Idee ... apfelschorle oder apfelbrei dagegen geht problemlos ... hoffentlich ändert sich das auch wieder. an äppler hab ich mich jetzt noch nicht rangetraut, trinke ich aber eh lieber im sommer ...


----------



## Plural-Grip (22. Januar 2015)

Info, die euch nicht tangiert, da hier im Forum ja schon jeder ein Experte ist. Wer aber eventuell noch jemanden kennt, der kein Schrauber-Experte ist oder sich demnächst ein MTB zulegen möchte, aber nicht so recht Ahnung hat, kann beiliegende Info gerne weiterleiten. Danke!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. Januar 2015)

Mit was die deutschen Gerichte sich so alles beschäftigen müssen 

http://www.bild.de/regional/duesseldorf/urin/im-stehen-pinklen-ist-erlaubt-39447706.bild.html


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. Januar 2015)

wahltho schrieb:


> Endspurt ins w/e....



 Done


----------



## ratte (22. Januar 2015)

Brrr, diesjährige Arbeitswegsradpremiere, frisch und dunkel, hinzus wie rückzus.
Boah, das wird morgen früh echt Überwindung kosten.
Mal gucken, wer gewinnt: der Schweinehund oder ich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. Januar 2015)

Mensch Ratte, Du bist doch noch jung. Als ich so alt war wie Du, bin ich jeden Tag 50km mit dem 2-Rad zur Arbeit gefahren.


----------



## ratte (22. Januar 2015)

Bei 50 km lohnt sich der Aufwand wenigstens, aber heute 3x duschen für 16 km, anfangs frieren, am Ende im eigenen Saft schmoren und im Büro nachölen...
Daher brauche ich morgen wohl einen großen Knochen, um den Schweinehund abzulenken.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. Januar 2015)

Das wiederum ist ja kaum mehr als ich jetzt jeden Tag mit dem 2-Rad fahre und eigentlich kaum erwähnenswert.


----------



## ratte (22. Januar 2015)

Eben, ich brauche bald doppelt so lang für das drum herum wie fürs fahren. Das ist das, was nervt. Das Fahren an sich dauert ungefähr genauso lange wie mit dem Auto, nur Hin und Rück entgegengesetzt.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. Januar 2015)

Bei mir gibt es im Gegensatz zu früher kein drumherum mehr, da ich in Alltagsklamotten fahre. Für die kurze Strecke braucht es keine Radklamotten und ins Schwitzen komme ich da auch nicht gar erst. Zudem wäre ich mit dem Auto meist deutlich langsamer.

Jacke an, Mütze auf, Garrage auf, Fahrrad raus und los geht's.


----------



## wissefux (23. Januar 2015)

moin. diesjährige radpremiere sicher erst im februar oder gar märz bei mir ....


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. Januar 2015)

moin. moin.

Also ich plane nicht, dieses Jahr auch nur ein einziges Mal nicht das 2-Rad zu benutzen.


Ausgepennt 

w/e


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (23. Januar 2015)

Moin, Moin, Moin,

ausgepennt heute.



wissefux schrieb:


> moin. diesjährige radpremiere sicher erst im februar oder gar märz bei mir ....



Dito. Wird bei  mir ähnlich sein. Vielleicht sogar erst im April. Aber Hauptsache, man kommt wieder drauf .


----------



## mzaskar (23. Januar 2015)

wahltho schrieb:


> Bei mir gibt es im Gegensatz zu früher kein drumherum mehr, da ich in Alltagsklamotten fahre. Für die kurze Strecke braucht es keine Radklamotten und ins Schwitzen komme ich da auch nicht gar erst. Zudem wäre ich mit dem Auto meist deutlich langsamer.
> 
> Jacke an, Mütze auf, Garrage auf, Fahrrad raus und los geht's.



Dafür habe ich das ARGON in ein Tourenrad verwandelt mit Nabendynamo.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. Januar 2015)

Bin ich auch gerade dabei 

... mit 27,5 Zoll Laufrädern 

Momentan nehme ich aber das Trekkingrad meines Filius.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. Januar 2015)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... ach so: Und ich habe beschlossen, ein 65 Zoll 4K-Panel muss her, um das Update der A/V-Anlage im fürstllichen Wohngemach abzuschliessen



Es wird wohl ein Panasonic TX-65AXW804, wobei nach einer Demo noch nicht sicher bin, ob es wirklich ein 65 Zöller oder aber die 58 Zoll Variante werden wird.


----------



## mzaskar (23. Januar 2015)

Grösse ich durch nichts zu ersetzen  
Warum kein Samsung uhdtv curved


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. Januar 2015)

Samsung ist qualitativ deutlich schlechter als Panasonic. Hatte bisher daher immer Pansonic Panels. Die Curved Dinger mag ich gar nicht, reiner Werbegag der Branche. Außerdem muss die Motorleinwand noch vor dem Panel runtergehen können.

Der Panasonic ist ein UHDTV, vor allen Dingen zukunftsträchtig bereits mit HDMI 2.0. Deshalb mache ich die ganze Chose ja. Full HD habe ich ja heute schon.

Eine Alternative wäre noch der Panasonic 65 Zöllner aus der 904er-Reihe mit Full LED, der kostet aber nochmal zwei grosse Scheine mehr.

Es wird wohl der 65 Zöller, macht mit 4K einfach mehr Sinn.


----------



## mzaskar (23. Januar 2015)

Coole Sache


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. Januar 2015)

moin. moin.

Ich hab' in letzter Zeit soviel Topgear geschaut, dass ich dieses Jahr wohl mal einen 4-Rad-Urlaub in den Alpen einplanen werde. Kann man ja mit 2-Bein-Sport verbinden.

Natürlich nur, sofern das Wetter in diesem Sommer in den Alpen mal wieder besser sein sollte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_g0nzales (24. Januar 2015)

Moin, Moin, Moin.
Kompressionsstrümpfe können echt nerven .


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. Januar 2015)

Kann ich mir vorstellen 

... resp. will ich mir lieber gar nicht vorstellen


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (24. Januar 2015)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... resp. will ich mir lieber gar nicht vorstellen



Verständlich .


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. Januar 2015)

Meine bessere Hälfte ist seit gestern in Oberstdorf zum LL. Die bekommt heute wohl noch jede Menge Neuschnee.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (24. Januar 2015)

Jupp, da dürfte es gut ausschauen. Bei uns hat' s heute auch schon geschneit .


----------



## ratte (24. Januar 2015)

Bin ja mal gespannt. Ich rechne mit der Schneefront hier so gegen 13-14 Uhr. Aber viel wird das wohl nicht in den unteren Lagen.
Lassen wir uns überraschen, ändern kann man eh nix.


----------



## wissefux (24. Januar 2015)

am airport wurden schon einige flüge vorsorglich gestrichen ... noch ist es schön trocken, aber da wird wohl noch was kommen ...


----------



## wissefux (24. Januar 2015)

und schon gehts los ...


----------



## ratte (24. Januar 2015)

Also, Hopi schnappen und ab in den Taunus...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. Januar 2015)

Das gibt nicht viel hier unten und wird zum Glück auch gleich wieder wärmer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ratte (24. Januar 2015)

Aber schön sieht es oben trotzdem aus. Fehlen halt noch ein paar Zentimeter...


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (24. Januar 2015)

Bin mal gespannt, wann es hier ankommt.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. Januar 2015)

moin. moin.

Draussen wie erwartet nur leicht gezuckert


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (25. Januar 2015)

wahltho schrieb:


> moin. moin.
> 
> Draussen wie erwartet nur leicht gezuckert


Moin, Moin, Moin.

Recht viel mehr hat's hier auch nicht.


----------



## wissefux (25. Januar 2015)

schon wieder weg. kanns auch grad gar net gebrauchen, am dienstag soll jemand mir aufs dach steigen ... da wäre schnee recht hinderlich ...


----------



## Hopi (25. Januar 2015)

Noch ist nicht Dienstag  also lobe die Schneeschmelz nicht vor dem Einsatztage 
Auf dem Feldberg liegen ca. 5-8cm, so genau konnte man das nicht mehr erkennen, dann sie fast jede Flocke platt gerodelt haben. Waren auch mehr Leute als Schnee da oben.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. Januar 2015)

In Oberstdorf gab es lt. A. 20cm Neuschnee.


----------



## wissefux (26. Januar 2015)

Schneeregen heute früh ... so lange nix liegen bleibt, solls mir recht sein ...


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (26. Januar 2015)

wahltho schrieb:


> In Oberstdorf gab es lt. A. 20cm Neuschnee.


Dito. Wurde heute Nacht geliefert .

Moin, Moin . Wünsche euch einen guten und rutschfreien Start in die neue Woche.
Bin noch krank geschrieben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. Januar 2015)

moin. moin.

Bei leichtem Nieselregen gut 2-rädrig ohne Spikes nach EB gelangt.

Heute wurde vorher zumindest schon wieder die eine Hälfte des Frühsports erledigt.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. Januar 2015)

http://www.spiegel.de/gesundheit/di...eport-deutsche-sitzen-zu-lange-a-1014538.html

So sieht's bei den Meisten aus - Leider


----------



## Hopi (26. Januar 2015)

Dann haben wir ja gestern unsere Wochenration an Bewegung schon erfüllt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. Januar 2015)

Am frühen Abend bei leichtem Nieselregen auch wieder gut 2-rädrig nach Hause gelangt. Jeans leicht angefeuchtet, mehr auch nicht.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. Januar 2015)

moin.

Nach dem halben Frühsport gut 2-rädrig nach EB gelangt. Spikes waren heute definitiv eine gute Wahl


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (27. Januar 2015)

Moin, Moin  .

Schneit ohne Unterbrechung. Wird aber nicht lange bleiben. Total nasser Schnee.
Gute Fahrt, @wahltho 

Würde auch gerne fahren .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. Januar 2015)

wahltho schrieb:


> Es wird wohl ein Panasonic TX-65AXW804, ...



 Done - Lieferung voraussichtlich am kommenden Frei-Tag

... ich glaube ich bestelle noch bei Amazon Avatar in 3D


----------



## Hopi (27. Januar 2015)

wahltho schrieb:


> Done - Lieferung voraussichtlich am kommenden Frei-Tag
> 
> ... ich glaube ich bestelle noch bei Amazon Avatar in 3D



neues Heimkino


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. Januar 2015)

Am frühen Abend auch wieder gut 2-rädrig nach Hause gelangt


----------



## wissefux (28. Januar 2015)

moin


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (28. Januar 2015)

wissefux schrieb:


> moin


Dito .


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. Januar 2015)

wahltho schrieb:


> moin.
> 
> Nach dem halben Frühsport gut 2-rädrig nach EB gelangt. Spikes waren heute definitiv eine gute Wahl



 1/2 Dito - Heute wieder ohne Spikes.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. Januar 2015)

Frühen Abend nicht ganz trocken aber gut wieder 2-rädrig nach Hause gelangt.

Ist schon wieder Endspurt ins Wochenende angesagt.


----------



## wissefux (29. Januar 2015)

moin


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (29. Januar 2015)

Moin, Moin.
Bei uns schneit' s. Kann aber nicht räumen. Müssen andere ran.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. Januar 2015)

wahltho schrieb:


> moin.
> 
> Nach dem halben Frühsport gut 2-rädrig nach EB gelangt. Spikes waren heute definitiv eine gute Wahl



 1 x Dito


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. Januar 2015)

basti321 schrieb:


> Bei uns schneit' s. Kann aber nicht räumen. Müssen andere ran.



Ich muss gar nicht Schneeräumen 

Vor unserem Haus ist eine verkehrsberuhigte Zone und die Stadt hat die Anwohner von der Schneeräumpflicht befreit.


----------



## Hopi (29. Januar 2015)

Sind doch auch nur 3 Krümel, die da vom Himmel fallen


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (29. Januar 2015)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich muss gar nicht Schneeräumen



 Ich mach das gerne,  wenn die Zeit nicht zu knapp ist. Ist mein erweiterter Frühsport im Winter.  An der frischen Luft, kostet nix und es sind garantiert alle Muskelgruppen miteinbezogen .


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. Januar 2015)

basti321 schrieb:


> Ich mach das gerne,  ...



Ich nicht. - Hatte ich eigentlich schon mal erwähnt, dass ich Schnee und Winter nicht mag


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (29. Januar 2015)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich nicht. - Hatte ich eigentlich schon mal erwähnt, dass ich Schnee und Winter nicht mag



 Jepp, hattest du. Ich mag ihn . Hatte ich ja auch schon erwähnt .


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. Januar 2015)

basti321 schrieb:


> Ich mag ihn . Hatte ich ja auch schon erwähnt .





basti321 schrieb:


> Jepp, hattest du.



 1 x Dito


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (29. Januar 2015)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich nicht. - Hatte ich eigentlich schon mal erwähnt, dass ich Schnee und Winter nicht mag





basti321 schrieb:


> Jepp, hattest du. Ich mag ihn . Hatte ich ja auch schon erwähnt .





wahltho schrieb:


> 1 x Dito



Ebenso .


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. Januar 2015)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ist schon wieder Endspurt ins Wochenende angesagt.



 Almost Done


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. Januar 2015)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ist schon wieder Endspurt ins Wochenende angesagt.



 Done

Bei leichtem Nieselregen gut 2-rädrig nach Hause gelangt.

Heute eine kreative Idee gehabt, wie man ganz einfach testen kann, ob eine Unternehmensstrategie fliegt: Einfach aus einer Seite des jeweiligen Strategiepapiers einen Papierflieger bauen und das Flugverhalten testen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (30. Januar 2015)

moin. unsere strategie geht so langsam baden. mal schauen, ob wir uns wenigstens über wasser halten können ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. Januar 2015)

Moin. Moin.

Man kann natürlich aus dem Strategiepapier auch ein Papierschiffchen falten. Wenn das dann in der Badewanne untergeht, ist das ein Zeichen dafür, dass die Strategie baden geht


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (30. Januar 2015)

Moin, Moin, Moin.
schon wieder so ein blöder Sturm. Diesmal mit Schnee. Irgendwann werden wir mal.Blizzards hier haben, wenn's so weitergeht.

Klingt so als wäre dein Arbeitsplatz gefährdet @wissefux . Gar nicht gut.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. Januar 2015)

Gleicht kommt die neue Glotze


----------



## wissefux (30. Januar 2015)

basti321 schrieb:


> Klingt so als wäre dein Arbeitsplatz gefährdet @wissefux . Gar nicht gut.



im gegentum, wir gehen unter vor arbeit ...


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (30. Januar 2015)

wissefux schrieb:


> im gegentum, wir gehen unter vor arbeit ...



Ach so. Und ich dachte schon, deine Firma ginge krachen ...

Viel Spaß @wahltho mit der neuen Glotze.

Ach ja, heute wurden die Fäden gezogen. Muss jetzt GsD nicht mehr jeden zweiten Tag zum Doc .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. Januar 2015)

wissefux schrieb:


> im gegentum, wir gehen unter vor arbeit ...



Und welche Strategie fliegt jetzt nicht?

Die Unternehmensstrategie oder Deine persönliche Mikrostrategie?


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (31. Januar 2015)

Moin, Moin alle Plauscher .
Leichter Frost, leichter Schneefall. 
Ich wünsche euch einen schönen Tag.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (31. Januar 2015)

moin. moin.

Leichter Frost, kein Schneefall.
Wünsche ebenfalls einen schönen Tag.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (31. Januar 2015)

wahltho schrieb:


> Gleicht kommt die neue Glotze





basti321 schrieb:


> Viel Spaß @wahltho mit der neuen Glotze.



Ist schon 'ne Ansage die 65 Zoll, auch im Vergleich zu den 50 Zoll vorher, die ja auch schon nicht klein war. Die Bildqualität ist der Hammer. Habe gestern mal von Sky Anytime 47 Ronin 3D geschaut - goil   



basti321 schrieb:


> Ach ja, heute wurden die Fäden gezogen. Muss jetzt GsD nicht mehr jeden zweiten Tag zum Doc .



 Glühstrumpf


----------



## wissefux (31. Januar 2015)

wahltho schrieb:


> Und welche Strategie fliegt jetzt nicht?
> 
> Die Unternehmensstrategie oder Deine persönliche Mikrostrategie?



die des unternehmens : hauptsache alte leute loswerden und bloss keine jungen nachkommen lassen ...
und natürlich sparen an allen ecken und enden ...


das wird sich bitter rächen ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (31. Januar 2015)

Aber das ist doch heutzutage quasi überall so.

Der quasi unendliche Stauraum, den man bei einem Satteldachbungalow hat ist Fluch und Segen zugleich. Gerade gefühlte zwei Stunden nach dem Fuss des alten 50 Zoll Panels gesucht.

... aber letztendlich dann doch gefunden


----------



## Deleted 68955 (31. Januar 2015)

Das neue Panel rechnet 1080p nach 4k hoch und kan 2D in 3D wandeln. Funktioniert z.b. Bei Spiderman 2 recht gut.


----------



## wissefux (31. Januar 2015)

hab mir heute im mm mal so ein grosses teil angeschaut. aber die grösse kommt im laden ja nicht wirklich rüber ... bei mir zu hause wäre der aber sicher  ne nummer zu gross ...

warum schaust du eigentlich tv nicht via beamer ? die können doch auch 3d und an die mögliche bildgrösse kommt kaum ein tv gerät ran. zudem noch um einiges billiger. der tv im mm kostete über 4k, der beamer meiner freunde 1,7 k und liefert ein super scharfes bild.
für die ps haste doch nen beamer, oder ?


----------



## wissefux (1. Februar 2015)

moin


----------



## a-rs (1. Februar 2015)

Moin. Schnee. Unser Hund freut sich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. Februar 2015)

moin. moin.



wissefux schrieb:


> hab mir heute im mm mal so ein grosses teil angeschaut. aber die grösse kommt im laden ja nicht wirklich rüber ... bei mir zu hause wäre der aber sicher  ne nummer zu gross ...



Die optimale Grösse des Panels hängt im wesentlichen vom Betrachtungsabstand und von der Höhe der Auflösung ab. Dafür gibt es eine recht einfache Formel. Also je grösser der Abstand und/oder die Auflösung desto grösser das optimale Panel.

Bei der Grösse des fürstlichen Wohngemaches und 4K ginge auch noch mehr als 65 Zoll.

Der alte 50-Zöller war aber definitiv zu klein.

Wenn der Betrachtungsabstand geringer ist, dann reicht aber sicher auch eine kleinere Panel-Grösse.



wissefux schrieb:


> warum schaust du eigentlich tv nicht via beamer ? die können doch auch 3d und an die mögliche bildgrösse kommt kaum ein tv gerät ran. zudem noch um einiges billiger. der tv im mm kostete über 4k, der beamer meiner freunde 1,7 k und liefert ein super scharfes bild.für die ps haste doch nen beamer, oder ?



Ich habe sogar zwei Beamer: Einen im Sportkeller und einen im Wohngemach 

Genau wie ich im Sportkeller und im Wohngemach eine PS 4 habe.

3D wurde bei mir jetzt erst ein Thema, da mein alter Blu-ray Player und der A/V-Receiver nicht 3D fähig waren. Den A/V-Receiver habe ich gleich auch durch ein zukunftssicheres Exemplar ersetzt, dass ebenfalls 4K und HDMI 2.0 kann.

Zum Thema Beamer vs. Panel:

Ein Beamer ist aber aus verschiedenen Gründen kein völliger Ersatz für ein Panel. Im Wohngemach habe ich einen PT-AE1000. Das ist zur Zeit so ziemlich der lichtstärkste Full HD Beamer den es gibt. Trotzdem musst ich bei bestimmten Lichtverhältnissen das Wohngemach abdunkeln. Im Sportkeller ist es von den Lichtverhältnissen her ok. Da macht man die AV-Anlage auch nicht für mal nur 5 Minuten für die Nachrichten an, sondern in der Regel für längere Zeit. Kurze Schaltzeiten bei Beamern schaden nämlich den Lampen.

Ich habe jetzt schon sehr lange (fast 10 Jahre) im Wohngemach sowohl Beamer als auch Panel und erfahrungsgemäß hat man auch nicht immer Lust,  Beamer zu schauen.

Fazit: Man(n) braucht daher i.d.R. immer noch Beides: Panel und Beamer.

Der nächste Beamer für Wohngemach, den ich mir kaufen werde wird dann ebenfalls Ultra HD (und 3D) fähig sein. Der Sony VPL VW500 gefällt mir gut. Ist mir derzeit aber mit 10 grossen Scheinen noch ein etwas zu teuer 

Das gute an den Ultra HD Panels/Beamern ist, dass sie alle 1080P auf 4K hochscalern können (kann mein neuer A/V-Receiver übrigens auch ).

Last-but-not least: Ist halt ein Hobby von mir, da wende ich i.d.R. keine ökonomische Prinzipien an 

Deshalb gibt es in Bezug auf Ultra HD/3D Panel und Beamer kein entweder oder, sondern einfach nur ein "Beideshabenwollen"


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (1. Februar 2015)

Moin, Moin .
Trocken, trüb.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. Februar 2015)

Hier ist es leicht eingepudert und ebenfalls trüb.

A. kommt heute aus Oberstdorf zurück 

Bin mal gespannt, was sie zu dem neuen Panel sagt ...

... Sie weiß nämlich noch nichts davon


----------



## mzaskar (1. Februar 2015)




----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. Februar 2015)

Sieht ziemlich grau aus.

Hier taut die weiße Pampe zum Glück schon wieder weg.


----------



## mzaskar (1. Februar 2015)

Bei knapp einem Meter dauert das noch


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. Februar 2015)

Sach' mal Stefan, A. meinte, Du hättest ein neues 4-Rad?


----------



## wissefux (1. Februar 2015)

und gefällt das neue panel ? ich wette auf ein ja ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. Februar 2015)

Wie fast schon erwartet bin ich eher auf Unverständnis gestoßen. A. ist nicht so der Technik-Fan ("Der alter Fernseher war doch noch gut") und eher der Spar-Fux-Typ  Insofern ist es  schon gut, dass wir getrennte Kassen haben 

Von daher Fux - voll daneben getippt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (1. Februar 2015)

dann ist sie doch wie die meisten frauen gepolt ...
kenne eigentlich nur eine, immerhin unsere beste freundin, die von sowas begeistert wäre ...
würde mir ja auch gern ne ps4 anschaffen. in schwarz würde die gattin es wohl kaum merken, aber mich reizt natürlich die weisse version viel mehr, aber das würde selbst nem blinden auffallen ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. Februar 2015)

Ich nutze gerade wieder im Keller die alte PS3 für GT5 mit Lenkrad und Pedalen.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (2. Februar 2015)

Moin, Moin .
Schnee, 0 Grad.
Wünsche allen Plauschern einen guten und rutschfreien Start in die Woche .


----------



## mzaskar (2. Februar 2015)

wahltho schrieb:


> Sach' mal Stefan, A. meinte, Du hättest ein neues 4-Rad?


Noop, immer noch meinen Yeti  Das andere war ein "Geschoss" aus den 70ern


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. Februar 2015)

moin. moin. moin.

Nach dem 1/2 Frühsport bei leichtem Schneeregen bespiked gut 2-rädrig nach EB gelangt.


----------



## Hopi (2. Februar 2015)

wahltho schrieb:


> Wie fast schon erwartet bin ich eher auf Unverständnis gestoßen. A. ist nicht so der Technik-Fan ("Der alter Fernseher war doch noch gut") und eher der Spar-Fux-Typ



Ich musste das kleine Nagetier auch erst lange bearbeiten, bis wir den 35" ausgemustert haben . Ist aber meist bei uns so, ich muss sie lange überzeugen, dass dieses und jenes doch klasse wäre und wenn es dann mal da ist, will sie es nicht mehr hergeben  es war so beim V10, beim Flysurfer, beim T5 bin ich mir noch nicht sicher, aber umziehen tut sie sich gerne in ihm 

Der Spaß kommt halt oft erst bei der Anwendung .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. Februar 2015)

Komm' Du hast doch auch was davon, wenn sich das Nagetier im V10 nackig macht


----------



## Hopi (2. Februar 2015)

Im V10? Und nein, wenn das Bett drinnen ist, ist es für zwei zu eng im T5, wird sich erst jetzt ändern, wenn ich Drehsitze einbaue.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. Februar 2015)

Sorry, komm' da nicht mit V10 kenne ich nur als Abkürzung für 10 Zylinder.


----------



## Hopi (2. Februar 2015)

Santa Cruz V10 DH Bike   ich bin doch ein alter Dieselfreund  und die müssen auch vom Verbrauch passen.


----------



## mzaskar (2. Februar 2015)

Eine simple webcam tut es doch auch. und so haben noch mehr etwas davon


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. Februar 2015)

Genau Webcam im T5


----------



## mzaskar (2. Februar 2015)

V10  ich kenne VB


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. Februar 2015)

mzaskar schrieb:


> V10  ich kenne VB



... und ich hab' immerhin 'nen V8


----------



## Hopi (2. Februar 2015)

Ach, da hat die Dame des Hauses kein Problem mit, wir haben ja früher auch neben dem Kombi einen Strip hingelegt, aber im T5 pfeift es einem nicht so kalt um den Popo 
Pahhhh V8, nur 4 weiter Töpfe die kaputt gehen können


----------



## wissefux (2. Februar 2015)

und ich hab noch nen v4 ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. Februar 2015)

Hopi schrieb:


> Pahhhh V8, nur 4 weiter Töpfe die kaputt gehen können



Ich seh's andersherum: Vier mehr, die määäächtig viel Bums und somit auch Spass bringen 

So, die dunkle Zeit geht dem Ende entgegen 

Morgens fahre ich ja ganzjährig im Hellen, heute Abend erfolgte der  2-rädrigen Rückweg bereits auch schon nur noch in der Dämmerung


----------



## wissefux (3. Februar 2015)

moin. frisch, dunkel, 4 zylinder, 4 rad, sitzheizung


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (3. Februar 2015)

Moin, Moin.
Schnee,  minus 6 Grad. 
Muss nicht raus .


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. Februar 2015)

moin.moin.moin. frisch, hell, 0 zylinder, 2 rad, winterjacke.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. Februar 2015)

**** Bäuerchen !!! ****

Heute gab's ein sehr leckere halbe Ente, Rotkohl, Klösse und ein ganz feines Sösschen


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (3. Februar 2015)

wahltho schrieb:


> *...*Heute gab's ein sehr leckere halbe Ente, Rotkohl, Klösse und ein ganz feines Sösschen



Lecker .


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. Februar 2015)

Und wie 

Die Breaking News von heute:

http://www.bild.de/news/ausland/loewe/loewe-begattet-weibchen-bei-futtersuche-39615844.bild.html

http://www.spiegel.de/wirtschaft/so...maenner-heiraten-untereinander-a-1016268.html

Jetzt überlegt Euch mal die Kurzzusammenfassungen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. Februar 2015)

Am frühen Abend gut 2-rädrig nach Hause gelangt.

Es war schon wieder etwas heller


----------



## wissefux (4. Februar 2015)

fahre im dunkel los und komm mittlerweile grade noch im hellen wieder heim ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_g0nzales (4. Februar 2015)

Moin, Moin.
Trocken. Minus 10 Grad
Hell und bleibe im Hellen daheim .


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. Februar 2015)

moin. moin. moin.

fahre immer reichlich im hellen los und komme mittlerweile fast schon im hellen wieder heim ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. Februar 2015)

wahltho schrieb:


> moin.moin.moin. frisch, hell, 0 zylinder, 2 rad, winterjacke.



 Dito - Heute wieder ohne lästiges Spike-Geratter 

Unterwegs einen schönen Blick auf den gezuckerten Alden gehabt:


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. Februar 2015)

Jetzt gerate ich doch langsam ins Grübeln ob ich nicht doch auch noch den Beamer im fürstlichen Wohngemach auf Ultra HD & 3D Upgrade.

Der JVC DLA-X550 könnte da ein preisgünstigere Alternative zum Sony sein.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. Februar 2015)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... fahre immer reichlich im hellen los und komme mittlerweile fast schon im hellen wieder heim ...



 Heute Abend sogar eigentlich noch im Hellen gut 2-rädrig nach Hause gelangt.

Das Spike-2-Rad erstmal wieder in den Keller geschafft, weil es vorläufig nicht mehr benötigt werden wird.

Morgen ist schon wieder Endspurt in das w/e


----------



## mzaskar (4. Februar 2015)

Du bischd scho a Fux


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. Februar 2015)

Isch bin net der Fux


----------



## mzaskar (4. Februar 2015)

Aber bischd scho a Fux


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. Februar 2015)

Es kann nur einen Fux geben


----------



## mzaskar (4. Februar 2015)

Ok, dann bischd a Held


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. Februar 2015)

Aber hoffentlich kein Held der Arbeit.


----------



## mzaskar (4. Februar 2015)

Bestimmt nicht


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. Februar 2015)

Na dann bin ich ja beruhigt.


----------



## mzaskar (4. Februar 2015)

Wollen du und Almut nicht einmal zum Biken in die Schweiz kommen?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. Februar 2015)

wahltho schrieb:


> Aber hoffentlich kein Held der Arbeit.





mzaskar schrieb:


> Bestimmt nicht





wahltho schrieb:


> Na dann bin ich ja beruhigt.



Ich hatte nämlich noch nie etwas  für den Kommunismus übrig 



mzaskar schrieb:


> Wollen du und Almut nicht einmal zum Biken in die Schweiz kommen?



Ich habe diesbezüglich noch keine Pläne mit A. besprochen. A. war ja gerade zum Wintersport in der Oberstdorf. Im April oder Mai fährt sie dann zum Sightseeing nach Südafrika und im November in der dunklen Jahreszeit wollen A. und ich noch für ein oder zwei Wochen auf die Kanaren zum Sonnetanken.

Ich hatte vor dieses Jahr mal mit dem 4-rädrigen Spassgefährt in die Alpen zu fahren, Pässe schrubben. Das mache ich aber besser alleine, also ohne A.  Da werde ich dann wohl auch in der Schweiz unterwegs sein.

Bike-Urlaubsmässig haben wir gemeinsam noch nichts geplant. Das würde dann aber wohl eher ein verlängertes Wochenende oder so.


----------



## mzaskar (4. Februar 2015)

Daran dachte ich .... Verlängertes WE


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## karsten13 (4. Februar 2015)

wahltho schrieb:


> Unterwegs einen schönen Blick auf den gezuckerten Alden gehabt



gezuckert ist aber leicht untertrieben ...







Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## wissefux (5. Februar 2015)

moin. kalt.


----------



## mzaskar (5. Februar 2015)

Moin warm


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (5. Februar 2015)

Moin. 
Hell. Minus 6,5 Grad.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Februar 2015)

moin. hell. frisch (aber nicht besonders kalt).

 Im Rahmen des Endsports in das w/e gut 2-rädrig nach EB gelangt.

Winterjacke, Jeans, Handschuhe und Mütze waren für die Temperaturen ausreichend.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Februar 2015)

karsten13 schrieb:


> gezuckert ist aber leicht untertrieben ...



 Yepp - Hat meine bessere Hälfte nach dem Langlaufen am Feldberg gestern auch berichtet

... aus den Niederungen des Vortaunus sieht es halt nur leicht gezuckert aus.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Februar 2015)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... Der JVC DLA-X550 könnte da ein preisgünstigere Alternative zum Sony sein.



Es wird wohl doch der Sony werden. Ist derzeit der Einzige mit echter Ultra HD Auflösung von der Optik her einfach Top.


----------



## Hopi (5. Februar 2015)

Hast Du nicht gerade erst einen neuen Fernseher gekauft?


----------



## mzaskar (5. Februar 2015)

Wann installierst du die Kamera im T5


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (5. Februar 2015)

Hopi schrieb:


> Hast Du nicht gerade erst einen neuen Fernseher gekauft?


 
ich finds ok, wenn es noch leute gibt, die die wirtschaft pushen können ... 
unsereins muss sich etwas enger an die ökonomischen Prinzipien halten, sonst


----------



## Hopi (5. Februar 2015)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Wann installierst du die Kamera im T5


Ich habe ja noch nicht mal die Rückfahrkamera eingebaut, glaubst Du da kümmere ich mich umso etwas


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Februar 2015)

Rückfahrkamerasystem sind 

Der GLA hat Eins. Gibt Dir einen Blick nach hinten und zeigt Dir zugleich den benötigten Platz und den Weg des Fahrzeuges auf Basis der aktuellen Lenkrichtung an.


----------



## mzaskar (5. Februar 2015)

Ich fahr ned rückwärts


----------



## Hopi (5. Februar 2015)

Bis jetzt habe ich noch nix angerempelt  und ich habe 0 Scheiben hinter der B Säule  aber mal sehen muss ich im Frühjahr mal einbauen, liegt hier ja rum.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Februar 2015)

A. findet die Rückfahrtkamera am GLA sehr gut 

Der GLA kann ja auch automatisch einparken. Das ist auch lustig 

... hat die B-Klasse auch schon gehabt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Februar 2015)

Der Thread ist übrigens gerade auf der teuflischen Seite "666"


----------



## mzaskar (5. Februar 2015)

Bei mir ist es 833


----------



## Hopi (5. Februar 2015)

Eben eingetroffen, die neue Snowboardjacke


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Februar 2015)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Bei mir ist es 833



Du hast wahrscheinlich eine andere Einstellung für Posts/Seite als ich.


----------



## mzaskar (5. Februar 2015)

Tapatalk


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Februar 2015)

Tapatalk benutze ich nicht mehr, seitdem ich ein 6 Plus habe. Konnte mich nie wirklich dran gewöhnen.

Gleich ist es geschafft ...


----------



## mzaskar (5. Februar 2015)

Stimmt jetzt sehe ich es auch


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Februar 2015)

... das Ende oder was


----------



## wissefux (5. Februar 2015)

dieser fred darf nie zu ende gehen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Februar 2015)

Wird er auch nicht, solange das Kern-Plauscherteam ihm die Treue hält 

Kommendes Jahr feiert er schon seinen zehnten Geburtstag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (5. Februar 2015)

Die Zahl


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Februar 2015)

42


----------



## mzaskar (5. Februar 2015)

666


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Februar 2015)

Die teuflische Zahl


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Februar 2015)

wahltho schrieb:


> Heute Abend sogar eigentlich noch im Hellen gut 2-rädrig nach Hause gelangt.


----------



## wissefux (6. Februar 2015)

moin. endspurt


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (6. Februar 2015)

Moin, Moin.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. Februar 2015)

wissefux schrieb:


> moin. endspurt



 1/2 Dito - Endspurt war gestern heute ist w/e.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. Februar 2015)

Der Fred hat die Seite mit der teuflischen Zahl verlassen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. Februar 2015)

wahltho schrieb:


> Es wird wohl doch der Sony werden. Ist derzeit der Einzige mit echter Ultra HD Auflösung von der Optik her einfach Top.



Es ist der Sony VPL-VW300ES geworden


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. Februar 2015)

Tolle Fotos:

http://www.spiegel.de/reise/europa/...z-aus-polen-fotografiert-berge-a-1015278.html


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (6. Februar 2015)

wahltho schrieb:


> Tolle Fotos: ...



 ...


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (6. Februar 2015)

Projekt Bücherwand wird langsam . 
Gar nicht so einfach, wenn man max. 5kg heben darf .

Wünsche allen Plauschern ein sonniges Wochenende


----------



## mzaskar (6. Februar 2015)

Aber sollte ein Regal nicht an der Wand stehen


----------



## mzaskar (6. Februar 2015)

Wochenende, Morgen geht es wieder einmal in den Schnee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_g0nzales (6. Februar 2015)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Aber sollte ein Regal nicht an der Wand stehen



Beim Zusammenbauen besser nicht . 
Oder macht man das in der Schweiz so ?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. Februar 2015)

Im Liegen können die Bücher wenigstens nicht umfallen


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (6. Februar 2015)

wahltho schrieb:


> Im Liegen können die Bücher wenigstens nicht umfallen



.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. Februar 2015)

basti321 schrieb:


> Oder macht man das in der Schweiz so ?



Ich glaube, dass bei diesen südeuropäischen Naturbergvölkern das Lesen einfach noch nicht so verbreitet ist


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. Februar 2015)

Hab' heute im Mediamarkt für 10 Euronen "Caligula" auf Blu-Ray erstanden - Das Original Remastered 1080p/24hz mit DTS-HD Sound


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (6. Februar 2015)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich glaube, dass bei diesen südeuropäischen Naturbergvölkern das Lesen einfach noch nicht so verbreitet ist







wahltho schrieb:


> Hab' heute im Mediamarkt für 10 Euronen "Caligula" auf Blu-Ray erstanden - Das Original Remastered 1080p/24hz mit DTS-HD Sound



DEN Caligula ? Der von einem renommierten Männermagazin bezahlt wurde ?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. Februar 2015)

basti321 schrieb:


> DEN Caligula ? Der von einem renommierten Männermagazin bezahlt wurde ?



Genau DIESER Caligula


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (6. Februar 2015)

wahltho schrieb:


> Genau Selbiger Caligula



Bin vorgestern beim Surfen über die "Geschichte der O." gestolpert. Auch ein schöner Film . In englischsprachiger Fassung.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. Februar 2015)

Yepp

Zardoz habe ich auch noch hier liegen 

Sean Connery zum zweiten Satz der Siebten des guten alten Ludwig Van


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (6. Februar 2015)

Hui, den kenn ich nicht. Klingt im Wiki aber interessant .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. Februar 2015)

Dann hätte ich da auch noch Soylent Green anzubieten - Ebenfalls Kult


----------



## mzaskar (6. Februar 2015)

Soylent Green ist klasse Zardoz auch


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (6. Februar 2015)

wahltho schrieb:


> Dann hätte ich da auch noch Soylent Green anzubieten - Ebenfalls Kult



Soylent Grün ist Menschenfleisch ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. Februar 2015)

moin.



basti321 schrieb:


> Soylent Grün ist Menschenfleisch ...



Na ich würde sagen allenfalls Menschenformfleisch, so wie lieblos das produziert wurde


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (7. Februar 2015)

Moin, Moin .


----------



## mzaskar (7. Februar 2015)

Guten Appetit


----------



## mzaskar (7. Februar 2015)

A day in Snow


----------



## mzaskar (7. Februar 2015)

Über dem Nebel ist die Freiheit grenzenlos


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (7. Februar 2015)

Das Grundgerüst steht .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. Februar 2015)

Heute Nachmittag hat es nach Frühling gerochen


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (7. Februar 2015)

Hehe. Heute dürften wir uns schon das zweite Mal was wünschen @wahltho .

Heut Früh warst du einen Augenblick schneller, jetzt ich. Und alles.ohne Absprache .


----------



## mzaskar (7. Februar 2015)

wahltho schrieb:


> Heute Nachmittag hat es nach Frühling gerochen



Gar nicht


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. Februar 2015)

Hier in Mittel-D schon 

In CH wird es jetzt wahrscheinlich bald erst so ein richtig eisiger Wind wehen


----------



## mzaskar (7. Februar 2015)

Fängt schon an, selbst die Bordelle geben schon Euro Rabatt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. Februar 2015)

Warum zahlst Du da nicht in CHF?   

Die Zeiten der Radbeleuchtung für den Weg nach EB und Retoure sind zum Glück erst mal wieder zu Ende. Bin echt froh, dass ich den Großteil des Jahres morgens und abends im Hellen unterwegs bin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## karsten13 (7. Februar 2015)

wahltho schrieb:


> Heute Nachmittag hat es nach Frühling gerochen



bei mir nicht


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. Februar 2015)

Selbst Schuld 

Bin heute in den vortaunuslichen Niederungen schon wieder Oben-Ohne-4-Rad gefahren 

GN8


----------



## wissefux (8. Februar 2015)

moin. gestern mal ne spontan snow sled night session am feldi gemacht. 4 leute, 3 autos ... immer schön shutteln 
merke fürs nächste mal : 
1. wanderschuhe sind ungeeignet, besser mehr snowboardequipment verwenden, dann bleibt man auch trocken ...
2. reichlich weisses zeugs reicht noch lange nicht aus, um halbwegs hell zu sein. keine 30 m sicht und die waren auch ziemlich grottig. ergo muss dann doch die piko mit ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. Februar 2015)

moin. moin.

Wer Snowboarden kann, kann auch Biken, also gibt's für den Fux wohl keine Ausrede mehr, nicht ab sofort wieder das 2-Rad für den täglichen Weg zum iph zu benutzen


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (8. Februar 2015)

Moin, Moin, Moin.
Dein Fitnesszustand lässt hoffen @wissefux .
Auch bald wieder auf's Bike ich will .


----------



## wissefux (8. Februar 2015)

ich war doch nicht snowboarden ... nur schlittenfahren downhill. der anstrengende uphill wurde mit pkws bewältigt ...

hab mir aber tatsächlich für morgen den ersten bike ride in den iph vorgenommen ... der schweinehund ist allerdings extrem gross geworden seit november. werds morgen spontan nach befinden und temperatur entscheiden ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. Februar 2015)

Es wird jetzt wieder mild: Nachts kein Frost mehr und tagsüber 6 bis 7 Grad


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (8. Februar 2015)

wissefux schrieb:


> ...hab mir aber tatsächlich für morgen den ersten bike ride in den iph vorgenommen ... der schweinehund ist allerdings extrem gross geworden seit november..



Dann ist das jetzt 3 Monate her mit deiner OP? Wie und wann hast du denn wieder mit Belastung angefangen? Darfst du dich wieder VOLL belasten?

Edith hat nachgeschaut. Dein letztes präoperatives Posting war am 28.11., das erste postoperative am 02.12. Von daher müssten es jetzt gut 2 Monate sein.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. Februar 2015)

Ich kann dieses Schei$$-Kriegsgeheule der Amis echt nicht mehr hören. Die sind ja auch schliesslich weit genug weg und das spielt sich nicht quasi vor deren Haustür ab


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (8. Februar 2015)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich kann dieses Schei$$-Kriegsgeheule der Amis echt nicht mehr hören. Die sind ja auch schliesslich weit genug weg und das spielt sich nicht quasi vor deren Haustür ab



Ganz genauso sehe ich das auch!! Schüren und Hetzen, pumpen Milliarden in die U. und wenn's gewaltig scheppert, kriegen wir es in E. ab und die sind fein raus. Sollen mal vor der eigenen Haustüre kehren !!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. Februar 2015)

Das ist doch eh diese verk$ckte amerikanische Rüstungsindustrie, die hinter dieser Politik steckt, die wittert wieder Morgenluft.


----------



## mzaskar (8. Februar 2015)

und ein schwaches Europa ist gut für die Russen und die Amis. Also können wir in europa nur verlieren


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (8. Februar 2015)

wahltho schrieb:


> Das ist doch eh diese verk$ckte amerikanische Rüstungsindustrie, die hinter dieser Politik steckt, die wittert wieder Morgenluft.



Jepp. Da stecken andere Interessen dahinter. Die, um die es eigentlich angeblich geht, wollen doch gar nicht zurück in die Ukraine.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. Februar 2015)

Tja und die Amis haben nach dem Ende des kalten Krieges schön dafür gesorgt, dass sich die Nato und der Westen immer weiter nach Osten ausdehnen und jetzt tun sie fürchterlich verwundert, dass die Russland sauer ist, dass die Nato in ihrem Vorgarten steht.

Was interessiert es mich denn, ob die Ukraine zu Europa gehört oder zu Russland. M.E. war es völlig ausreichend, dass die EU sich auf Kerneuropa beschränkt.


----------



## wissefux (8. Februar 2015)

basti321 schrieb:


> Dann ist das jetzt 3 Monate her mit deiner OP? Wie und wann hast du denn wieder mit Belastung angefangen? Darfst du dich wieder VOLL belasten?
> 
> Edith hat nachgeschaut. Dein letztes präoperatives Posting war am 28.11., das erste postoperative am 02.12. Von daher müssten es jetzt gut 2 Monate sein.



belastung kann man das alles nicht wirklich nennen. die fahrten in den fph dienen doch eher dem erhalt einer gewissen grundausdauer und fitness ...
zum letzten mal richtig angestrengt habe ich mich am 03.10. als ich doch tatsächlich noch mal auf den feldberg geradelt bin ...

plus grade kommen mir jetzt auch entgegen. hab ich mich doch die letzten wochen sehr von der sitzheizung verwöhnen lassen ...

der schneefall heute früh hat mich dann doch etwas überrascht, aufgrund der eigentlich vorhergesagten erwärmung ... ist aber schon wieder alles weg ....


----------



## wissefux (8. Februar 2015)

ich nehme mal an, dass ich wieder voll belasten könnte. mache dennoch lieber langsam ...
selbst beim schlitten fahren : bevorzuge ich sonst die bauchlage, bin ich dann doch üerwiegend sitzend und mit angezogener handbremse gefahren. man wird ja auch net jünger 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. Februar 2015)

Apropos belasten: Ich werde mich mal ins Kellerfitti begeben


----------



## mzaskar (8. Februar 2015)

Ich geh mal Bike schrauben  mir ist gerade langweileig, da baue ich mal alles auseinander und wieder anders zusammen  
Mal sehen was dabei heraus kommt


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (8. Februar 2015)

wahltho schrieb:


> Tja und die Amis haben nach dem Ende des kalten Krieges schön dafür gesorgt, dass sich die Nato und der Westen immer weiter nach Osten ausdehnen und jetzt tun sie fürchterlich verwundert, dass die Russland sauer ist, dass die Nato in ihrem Vorgarten steht.
> 
> Was interessiert es mich denn, ob die Ukraine zu Europa gehört oder zu Russland. M.E. war es völlig ausreichend, dass die EU sich auf Kerneuropa beschränkt.



Jepp. Müssten doch wissen, wie sich das anfühlt, wenn der "Feind" Waffen und Raketenbasen vor der eigenen Haustür aufbaut. Wäre ja damals schon fast zum Atomkrieg gekommen, wenn die Sowjets nicht in letzter Sekunde die Schiffe mit den Nuklearsprengköpfen auf dem Weg nach Kuba zurückbeordert hätten.

Kerneuropa reicht auch mir völlig aus. Wenn man verfolgt, was in Brüssel manchmal so passiert, muss man eh aufpassen, dass man nicht kompletter Antieuropäer wird (was jetzt die EU anbelangt, Währungsunion usw.).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_g0nzales (8. Februar 2015)

wissefux schrieb:


> belastung kann man das alles nicht wirklich nennen. die fahrten in den fph dienen doch eher dem erhalt einer gewissen grundausdauer und fitness  ...
> ...



Hmm, kann ich mir nicht sooo viel drunter vorstellen.  Wieviele km sind das denn einfach?  Hast du Steigungen drin? Mit wieviel Prozent ungefähr?  Mit wieviel Watt fährst du da maximal?

Bei meinem Arbeitsweg ist das meiste zwar auch flach. Es ist aber auch ein etwas längerer Anstieg mit 16% Steigung dabei, wo ich schon in's Schwitzen komme.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. Februar 2015)

Für den Fux müssten das knappe 11km einfache Strecke fast komplett flach sein - Also Peanuts.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. Februar 2015)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Ich geh mal Bike schrauben ...



Ich habe gerade erstmal die eine Seite meiner Bike-Werkstatt freigeräumt, da morgen die Kellerfenster in der fürstlichen Datscha komplett erneuert werden.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (8. Februar 2015)

wahltho schrieb:


> Für den Fux müssten das knappe 11km einfache Strecke fast komplett flach sein - Also Peanuts.



O.K., danke @wahltho . Dann hab ich schon mal ne ungefähre Vorstellung von @wissefux Weg.


----------



## wissefux (8. Februar 2015)

11,5 km bitte  mit satten 100 hm auf dem rückweg. dafür häufig gegenwind 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. Februar 2015)

Ich sach' ja: Echte Peanuts. Eigentlich lässig in Alltagsklamotten zu erledigen. 

Da hab' ich auf meinen knapp 7km ja fast mehr hm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_g0nzales (8. Februar 2015)

wissefux schrieb:


> 11,5 km bitte  mit satten 100 hm auf dem rückweg. dafür häufig gegenwind
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk



 Satter Gegenwind ist naklar zu würdigen.
Was schätzt du denn wattmäßig bei Gegenwind? 200 - 300 oder mehr?


----------



## wissefux (8. Februar 2015)

watt isn watt  
damit hab ich mich zu keiner zeit , nicht mal als aktiver hobbyracer, beschäftigt.

mit alltagsklamotten fahr ich das dennoch nicht, da ich schon immer schnell ins schwitzen komm. bin auch bei unter 0 grad nach der heimfahrt - da gehts fast stetig bergauf - durchgeschwitzt und reif für die dusche ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. Februar 2015)

Draußen riecht es schon wieder nach Frrühling


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. Februar 2015)

Sin City 2 ist durchaus sehenswert 

Hatte von einem Kollegen eine 2D Blu-ray ausgeliehen. Die Konvertierung nach 3D klappt wirklich sehr gut


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (8. Februar 2015)

wissefux schrieb:


> watt isn watt ....



Watt weiß ich denn, watt Watt für'n Ding ist ?

Kann es auch nur durch die Besuche beim Kardiologen und meinem Ergometer einschätzen. .Auf dem Bike hab ich das noch nie gemessen. Hilft allerdings, Vergleiche mit anderen anzustellen (die auch wissen, watt Watt sind).


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. Februar 2015)

Ich zeichne schon seit ewigen Zeiten Trainingseinheiten mit Polar auf. Da wird aber Pulsfrequenz und daraus abgeleitet der Kalorienverbrauch gemessen.

Früher habe ich 'nen Polar Fahrradcomputer verwendet. Heute verwende ich die iOS App mit einem Bluetooth-Brustgurt.

Die kurzen Fahrten nach EB zurück zeichne ich aber nicht mehr auf.

Geber für Leistungsmessung gibt es von Polar für die Radcomputer auch, die sind aber recht teuer und wenn ich mich recht erinnere auch nicht besonders genau. Die leiten die Leistung, ab indem sie die Torsion des Tretarms messen. Ist aber eher was für den RR-Bereich.

Hatte mal vor Jahren den Trittfrequenzmesser im Einsatz. Den habe ich aber bei Eis und Schnee sehr schnell getötet.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (8. Februar 2015)

Bei uns riecht es noch nach Schnee. Der Frühling kommt aber bestimmt bald.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. Februar 2015)

Tolles Foto


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (8. Februar 2015)

Danköö .


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. Februar 2015)

wissefux schrieb:


> ...nach der heimfahrt - da gehts fast stetig bergauf..



Ähmm, 100hm auf 11,5km, das sind ja unerbittliche, geradezu unmenschliche  0,87% Steigung 

Ich bin einen Großteil der Strecke ja auch Tausende Male gefahren und mir ist eigentlich nie wirklich aufgefallen, dass es da überhaupt bergauf geht. Mir ist nur der Aufstieg von Kelkheim nach Fischbach als nennenswerte Steigung in Erinnerung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (8. Februar 2015)

sind keine nennenswerte anstiege drin, aber man merkt den unterschied schon. runterzugs rollts halt leicht und locker, da komm ich nur ins schwitzen, wenn ich mich nicht überholen lassen will ...
hochzugs rollt mal so gut wie gar nix ohne treten und somit komm ich da immer ins schwitzen ... selbst als ich wesentlich trainierter war, da bin ich einfach schneller gefahren ...


----------



## karsten13 (8. Februar 2015)

wahltho schrieb:


> Draußen riecht es schon wieder nach Frrühling



ja, wie gestern


----------



## mzaskar (8. Februar 2015)

Nix Frühling, Neuschnee


----------



## wissefux (9. Februar 2015)

moin. nicht mehr ganz so frisch, dafür nass uff de gass ...


----------



## wissefux (9. Februar 2015)

die wahl des schweinehundes heute war völlig ok : regenradarunterwandernder nieselregen hätte mich schön durchfeuchtet ...


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (9. Februar 2015)

Moin, Moin.
Schnee auch hier bei minus 3 Grad.
Wünsche allen Plauschern einen guten Start in die neue Woche .


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. Februar 2015)

moin. moin. moin.

Nach dem Frühsport gut und trocken 2-rädrig nach EB gelangt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. Februar 2015)

Auch gut 2-rädrig wieder nach Hause gelangt, bei leichtem Nieselregen. Nieselregen reicht aber allenfalls, um Jacke und Jeans leicht anzufeuchten.

Morgen sollte der neue Beamer schon kommen und die Fensterbauer sollten ebenfalls fertig werden 

... deshalb ist morgen auch schon wieder ein ...






... Frei-tag


----------



## mzaskar (9. Februar 2015)

Pfft, das geht ja mal gar nicht, wo soll es denn da hin mit dem Bruttosozialprodukt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. Februar 2015)

Ich steigere das BSP derzeit durch Konsum und Investitionen


----------



## wissefux (10. Februar 2015)

sehr löblich. donnerstag ist bei mir auch ein frei-tag zwecks steigerung des bsp ...
weniger löblich das wetter. selbiger mist wie gestern ...


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (10. Februar 2015)

Dann wünsche ich euch schon mal schöne BSP-Steigerungs-frei-Tage .

Moin, Moin. Trüb, aber trocken und kein Frost mehr.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. Februar 2015)

moin. moin.

Wetter ist doch völlig ok - Vllt. ein bisschen Nieselregen, na und? 

Muss mich heute auch mal nach dem Stand der 27,5 Zoll Laufräder für mein Argon V 4.0 Trekking-Editon erkundigen.

Überlege derzeit mir dafür in Aussiand die E-Shifter Ersan für die Rohloff zu bestellen:

http://www.edsanautomation.com.au/EdsanProducts.htm


----------



## mzaskar (10. Februar 2015)

Was hast du denn bestellt an 27.5" LRS? Willst du dann dort, normale 700c Trekking Reifen montieren?


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (10. Februar 2015)

wahltho schrieb:


> Heute Nachmittag hat es nach Frühling gerochen



Dito.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. Februar 2015)

So: Neuer Beamer ist installiert, Fensterbauer ist auch fertig im Keller


----------



## Hopi (10. Februar 2015)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Nix Frühling, Neuschnee
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 358630




Warum bekommt ihr immer die tollen Sachen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. Februar 2015)

Die CH kann meinetwegen mit Schnee zugek*ckt werden, das ist mir egal. Will erst wieder im Sommer hin.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (10. Februar 2015)

Meldung des Tages  ...

http://www.spiegel.de/wirtschaft/un...en-sich-auf-shades-of-grey-vor-a-1017720.html


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. Februar 2015)

Goil!


----------



## wissefux (11. Februar 2015)

moin


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (11. Februar 2015)

Moin, Moin.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. Februar 2015)

moin. moin. moin.

Nach dem halben Frühsport gut 2-rädrig nach EB gelangt 



wahltho schrieb:


> Draußen riecht es schon wieder nach Frrühling





karsten13 schrieb:


> ja, wie gestern



Auch hier gilt: Den Taunus können sie meinetwegen mit Schnee zuk*ckan, solange es im Vortaunus nach Frühling riecht


----------



## mzaskar (11. Februar 2015)

basti321 schrieb:


> Meldung des Tages  ...
> 
> http://www.spiegel.de/wirtschaft/un...en-sich-auf-shades-of-grey-vor-a-1017720.html



SM wird massenkompatibel  da muss man   ja gleich einen neuen Fetisch suchen


----------



## mzaskar (11. Februar 2015)

Un


wahltho schrieb:


> So: Neuer Beamer ist installiert, Fensterbauer ist auch fertig im Keller



Und damit kannst du jetzt amtlich beamen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (11. Februar 2015)

Morgen Homeoffice und Freitag ist Frei-Tag. Mal noch ein paar Schwünge schwingen und den Berg hinunter wedeln


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. Februar 2015)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Und damit kannst du jetzt amtlich beamen



So ähnlich 

Der Qualitätssprung ggü. den einfachen Full HD Beamern im 1500 bis 2000 Euro Segment ist beträchtlich.

Habe gestern 300 Raise of an Empire in 3D geschaut. Das Bild ist einfach genial.

... der Film auch


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. Februar 2015)

mzaskar schrieb:


> ...  und den Berg hinunter wedeln



Berg oder Palme?  

Diese Woche auch mal wieder die drei Tage Woche geprobt


----------



## Hopi (11. Februar 2015)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Morgen Homeoffice und Freitag ist Frei-Tag. Mal noch ein paar Schwünge schwingen und den Berg hinunter wedeln



noch 1,5 Wochen dann versuchen wir das auch  mal wieder  Mussten am WE feststellen, dass wir mal wieder auf die Piste müssen, das Kiten hat etwas die normale Snowboard Technik versaut.


----------



## mzaskar (11. Februar 2015)

wahltho schrieb:


> Berg oder Palme?
> 
> Diese Woche auch mal wieder die drei Tage Woche geprobt



Ich kann doch nicht mit einer Pale wedeln


----------



## mzaskar (11. Februar 2015)

Hopi schrieb:


> noch 1,5 Wochen dann versuchen wir das auch  mal wieder  Mussten am WE feststellen, dass wir mal wieder auf die Piste müssen, das Kiten hat etwas die normale Snowboard Technik versaut.



Wo geht es denn hin?


----------



## Hopi (11. Februar 2015)

Reschensee  wie immer, wenn noch etwas Schnee kommt gibt es softes Snowkite, sonst wird es halt etwas härter auf Eis  aber das Skigebiet gleich am See können wir mal wieder zum üben nehmen. Da kennen wir auch die Strecken und wissen was hinter der nächsten Kurve kommt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. Februar 2015)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Ich kann doch nicht mit einer Palme wedeln



Vl.. nicht "mit einer Palme wedeln", aber "einen von der ... " schon


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. Februar 2015)

wahltho schrieb:


> Vl.. nicht "mit einer Palme wedeln", aber "einen von der ... " schon



Das sollte auch in Deinem Alter hoffentlich noch klappen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (11. Februar 2015)

Ich lasse wedeln 

Am Rechensee war ich noch nie, mal daran vorbei gefahren 

Wann genau seit ihr dort? Ich habe vom 09 - 15 Mrz Skiferien


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. Februar 2015)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Ich lasse wedeln



Na immerhin 

Wie meinte mal ein Bekannter von mir zum Thema "S*x ab 50": "Die gute Nachricht ist, dass man auch dann noch S*x hat. Die schlechte Nachricht ist, dass man meistens dabei alleine ist"


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. Februar 2015)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Am Re*s*chensee war ich noch nie, mal daran vorbei gefahren



Ich erinnere mich immer noch gerne an den supergenialen Trail vom Plamort bis runter zum Reschensee 

... ich glaube, den hatte ich aber schon mal hier erwähnt, oder?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. Februar 2015)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich erinnere mich immer noch gerne an den supergenialen Trail vom Plamort bis runter zum Reschensee
> 
> ... ich glaube, den hatte ich aber schon mal hier erwähnt, oder?





wahltho schrieb:


> Am Reschensee war ich auch schon, aber zum Biken und quasi nur im Vorbeifahren
> 
> Gibt eine geilen, endlosen Trail vom Plamort runter nach Resia



 Yepp - Hatte ich


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. Februar 2015)

wahltho schrieb:


> wahltho schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Ich erinnere mich immer noch gerne an den supergenialen Trail vom Plamort bis runter zum Reschensee
> ...



 Die hohe Kunst des Selbstzitats


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. Februar 2015)

Wow - 2-faches, geschachteltes Selbstzitat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (11. Februar 2015)

respekt


----------



## mzaskar (11. Februar 2015)

Ich sach ja der Fürst ist schon ein Fu(x)chs


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. Februar 2015)

Am frühen Abend auch gut, trocken und nahezu im hellen wieder 2-rädrig nach Hause gelandet. Morgen ist schon wieder der Endspurt in das Wochenende.


----------



## wissefux (11. Februar 2015)

morgen ist frei-tag ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Februar 2015)

wahltho schrieb:


> moin.
> 
> Nach dem halben Frühsport gut 2-rädrig nach EB gelangt



 1/1 Dito


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (12. Februar 2015)

Moin, Moin.


----------



## Hopi (12. Februar 2015)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Ich lasse wedeln
> 
> Am Rechensee war ich noch nie, mal daran vorbei gefahren
> 
> Wann genau seit ihr dort? Ich habe vom 09 - 15 Mrz Skiferien


 21-28 Feb. 

Wir mussten irgend wann mal buchen und die junge Dame hat gerade Saison in der Firma. Da wir Ostern schon wieder im Meer planschen, sollte es nicht zu spät werden also letzte Feb Woche


----------



## mzaskar (12. Februar 2015)

Wie cool, ich glaube ich gehe wieder boarden  

http://www.redbull.com/de/de/snow/s...longboard-classic-old-school-snowboard-bilder


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Februar 2015)

Endspurt ins w/e....


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Februar 2015)

http://www.n-tv.de/technik/Android-Smartwatches-floppen-article14499496.html

Schon lustig: Da muss Apple erst ein Produkt launchen, damit der Gesamtmarkt ins Rollen kommt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (12. Februar 2015)

Wochenende


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Februar 2015)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Wochenende



 Dito!


----------



## EA-Tec (12. Februar 2015)

wahltho schrieb:


> http://www.n-tv.de/technik/Android-Smartwatches-floppen-article14499496.html
> 
> Schon lustig: Da muss Apple erst ein Produkt launchen, damit der Gesamtmarkt ins Rollen kommt.



Das kennt man ja mittlerweile zu Genuege :-D 

Wird auch beim Bezahldienst per Handy genau so ablaufen.


----------



## wissefux (13. Februar 2015)

moin. endspurt.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Februar 2015)

wissefux schrieb:


> moin. endspurt.





wahltho schrieb:


> 1/2 Dito - Endspurt war gestern heute ist w/e.


----------



## Hopi (13. Februar 2015)

wahltho schrieb:


> http://www.n-tv.de/technik/Android-Smartwatches-floppen-article14499496.html
> 
> Schon lustig: Da muss Apple erst ein Produkt launchen, damit der Gesamtmarkt ins Rollen kommt.



Ich trage auch sonst keine Uhr, aber so ein hässliches nutzloses Teil würde ich in 100 Jahren nicht ans Handgelenk packen, egal von wem. Die sehen aus wie die billigen Digitaluhren mit Taschenrechner aus meiner Kindheit und selbst die waren peinlich.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (13. Februar 2015)

Guten Morgen .


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Februar 2015)

Hopi schrieb:


> Ich trage auch sonst keine Uhr, aber so ein hässliches nutzloses Teil würde ich in 100 Jahren nicht ans Handgelenk packen, egal von wem. Die sehen aus wie die billigen Digitaluhren mit Taschenrechner aus meiner Kindheit und selbst die waren peinlich.



Da ich ein Sammler & Träger schöner mechanischer Herrenarmbanduhren bin, kommt eine Apple Watch für mich auch nicht in Frage.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Februar 2015)

wahltho schrieb:


> Da ich ein Sammler & Träger schöner mechanischer Herrenarmbanduhren bin, kommt eine Apple Watch für mich auch nicht in Frage.



Ich meine aber, das hätte ich hier auch schon mal erwähnt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Februar 2015)

wahltho schrieb:


> Da ich ein Sammler & Träger schöner mechanischer Herrenarmbanduhren bin, kommt eine Apple Watch für mich auch nicht in Frage.





wahltho schrieb:


> Ich meine aber, das hätte ich hier auch schon mal erwähnt



 Yepp - Hatte ich



wahltho schrieb:


> ... und die neue iWatch kommt für mich als Liebhaber mechanischer Uhren eh nicht in Frage.



Wenn man in dem Fred nach "Apple" sucht, bekommt man alleine schon acht Seiten Suchergebnisse


----------



## Hopi (13. Februar 2015)

wahltho schrieb:


> Da ich ein Sammler & Träger schöner mechanischer Herrenarmbanduhren bin, kommt eine Apple Watch für mich auch nicht in Frage.



Das meinte ich ja damit, wenn ich eine Uhr trage, dann muss es eine schöne mit viel Handwerkskunst sein.


----------



## Hopi (13. Februar 2015)

Bähhhh ich fühle mich wieder als hätte ich bei Starship troopers mitgespielt und wäre von einem Käfer erlegt worden.

Knochenmark Entnahme ist echt bähhhhhh, aber die nächsten Tage werden noch bähhhhiger.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Februar 2015)

Hopi schrieb:


> Das meinte ich ja damit, wenn ich eine Uhr trage, dann muss es eine schöne mit viel Handwerkskunst sein.



 Genau


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Februar 2015)

Hopi schrieb:


> Bähhhh ich fühle mich wieder als hätte ich bei Starship troopers mitgespielt und wäre von einem Käfer erlegt worden.
> 
> Knochenmark Entnahme ist echt bähhhhhh, aber die nächsten Tage werden noch bähhhhiger.



Ohhhjjeee  - Mein aufrichtiges Mitgefühl und alles erdenklich gute zur hoffentlich baldigen Genesung


----------



## EA-Tec (13. Februar 2015)

Hopi schrieb:


> Knochenmark Entnahme ist echt bähhhhhh, aber die nächsten Tage werden noch bähhhhiger.



 ... was hast du denn angestellt? Gute und schnelle Genesung auf jeden Fall!

Thema Uhren: 
So scheiden sich die Geister - ich bin überhaupt kein Fan von Uhren... für mich muss das Ding seinen Zweck erfüllen, nämlich die Uhr anzeigen, und optisch halt zum Outfit passen, mehr nicht. Für mich ist 'ne Uhr von Tommy Hilfiger oder Fossil preislich so ziemlich das Höchste der Gefühle  

Mein Kollege z.B. geht ständig zu irgendwelchen Uhren-Events, und kann es überhaupt nicht verstehen, dass ich soviel Geld in mein Auto pumpe, für Fahrwerk, Auspuff, Pflege usw... andersrum kann ich ihn noch weniger verstehen, warum er für ein paar Gramm Altmetall tausende von Euro ausgibt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (13. Februar 2015)

es gibt halt für alles und jeden einen markt.
seit der handy ära trage ich eigentlich keine uhren mehr am arm.

@Hopi : gute besserung


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Februar 2015)

EA-Tec schrieb:


> Mein Kollege z.B. geht ständig zu irgendwelchen Uhren-Events, und kann es überhaupt nicht verstehen, dass ich soviel Geld in mein Auto pumpe, für Fahrwerk, Auspuff, Pflege usw... andersrum kann ich ihn noch weniger verstehen, warum er für ein paar Gramm Altmetall tausende von Euro ausgibt



Ich hab' vor ein paar Jahren mal das Angenehme mit dem Nützlichen verbunden und anstatt wieder Geld in irgendeinen Investment-Fond zu pumpen, mal als alternative Anlageform gezielt ein eine Reihe schöner und seltener Uhren gekauft. Ein paar davon sind auch danach schon ganz schön im Preis abgegangen. Z.b. die mit dem legendären Lemania 5100 Kaliber.

Mein Filius wird sich dann irgendwann vllt. hoffentlich mal freuen 

Eine Uhr ist für mich halt nicht nur ein Zeitanzeiger.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (13. Februar 2015)

Die besten Genesungswünsche auch von mir @Hopi  .
Klingt heftig. Was fehlt dir denn?


----------



## Hopi (13. Februar 2015)

Nix dramatisches, muss halt nach der Hauptchemo bei meinem Krebs gemacht werden, um zu schauen wie weit sie ihren Zweck erfüllt hat. 
Ist halt unangenehm wenn dir einer mit der Spritze im Beckenkamm rumstochert  aber hatte ich ja schon mal und war bestimmt auch  nicht das letzte mal. 

So jetzt will ich aber Sonne am WE, damit ich mal wieder eine CC Runde drehen kann.


----------



## EA-Tec (13. Februar 2015)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich hab' vor ein paar Jahren mal das Angenehme mit dem Nützlichen verbunden



Das ist sowieso das Beste, was man machen kann  egal, ob es um Geldanlage, Beruf oder sonstiges geht!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Februar 2015)

In meinem nächsten Leben werde ich Notar oder Steuerberater


----------



## mzaskar (13. Februar 2015)

Ok, da mache ich den Fürsten  oder gleich Kaiser


----------



## Hopi (13. Februar 2015)

Warum? warst du gerade bei dem einen oder andern?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Februar 2015)

EA-Tec schrieb:


> Das ist sowieso das Beste, was man machen kann  egal, ob es um Geldanlage, Beruf oder sonstiges geht!



Versuche ich deshalb ja auch immer so zu machen. Meistens gelingt es ja auch, in seltenen Fällen aber leider auch mal nicht


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Februar 2015)

Hopi schrieb:


> Warum? warst du gerade bei dem einen oder andern?



Ich hatte in letzter Zeit sowohl mit dem Einen als auch bei dem Anderen zu tun.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Februar 2015)

Notar ist am Besten. Da kriegt man für 'ne halbe Stunde vorlesen gleich einen vierstelligen Stundensatz.


----------



## Hopi (13. Februar 2015)

Ja, die Jungs bekommen richtig Geld  müssen ja dort das verdienen was sie als Anwalt nicht bekommen


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (13. Februar 2015)

wahltho schrieb:


> In meinem nächsten Leben werde ich Notar oder Steuerberater



Dito .
Für ein bisschen vorlesen so viel Geld. Leichter kann man' s kaum verdienen.
Wir mussten beim Haus mehrfach nachfinanzieren. Er hat jeweils den haargenau gleichen Text runtergerattert, den wir eh schon kannten. Und jedes Mal abkassiert .


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Februar 2015)

Naja ich kenne auch 'ne Menge Rechtsanwälte die so richtig Schotter machen. Bei den Juristen hängt die Karriere ganz entscheidend von der Examensnote ab. 'nen Prädikatsexamen und die Karriere ist fast schon gesichert.

Patentanwalt ist auch ein sehr interessanter Beruf. Sind mit die besten bezahlten Anwälte. Mit denen hatte ich beruflich schon öfter zu tun.

Nicht umsonst heisst das grösste Steak im Surf & Turf "Laywer's Cut"


----------



## wissefux (14. Februar 2015)

also ich mach im nächsten leben privatier ... brauchste net mal mer was vorlesen 

zum notar muss ich auch bald 

kammerjäger scheint auch kein übler job zu sein. was die für ein bisschen pulver versprühen und anbringen von maschendraht am dach aufrufen kann sich auch sehen lassen ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. Februar 2015)

moin. moin.



wissefux schrieb:


> also ich mach im nächsten leben privatier ... brauchste net mal mer was vorlesen



... naja Kindern, Enkeln, etc. schon noch 

Ich werd' im nächsten Leben wieder Fürst 



wissefux schrieb:


> kammerjäger scheint auch kein übler job zu sein.



Naja, aber sich den ganzen Tag mit Ungeziefer rumkriegen 

... da kannst Du gleich zur Polizei gehen  



wissefux schrieb:


> was die für ein bisschen pulver versprühen und anbringen von maschendraht am dach aufrufen kann sich auch sehen lassen ...



Was für liebe Tierchen sind Dir denn unters Dach gekrochen?


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (14. Februar 2015)

Moin, Moin .


----------



## mzaskar (14. Februar 2015)

Ab in den Schnee


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. Februar 2015)

Im Vortaunus riecht es wieder nach Frühling


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (14. Februar 2015)

vermutlich hat es sich ein marder unterm dach gemütlich gemacht. würde der nicht auch dort seine notdurft verrichten und vorratskammern anlegen, wärs mir eigentlich egal ...
aber so geht leider ziemlich viel kaputt und man muss was machen ...


----------



## mzaskar (14. Februar 2015)

Also ich empfehle da gerne C4


----------



## wissefux (14. Februar 2015)

c4 ?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. Februar 2015)

Plastiksprengstoff


----------



## karsten13 (14. Februar 2015)

wahltho schrieb:


> Plastiksprengstoff



einfach rein in den Fuchsbau


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. Februar 2015)

Fux und Marder vertragen sich halt nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (15. Februar 2015)

ich bevorzuge sanftere methoden ... es sei denn, es handelt sich um konsolenspiele ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. Februar 2015)

Tach auch


----------



## mzaskar (15. Februar 2015)

Moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. Februar 2015)

Heute roch es nicht nur nach Frühling, heute war es auch wie im Frühling.


----------



## wissefux (15. Februar 2015)

im schatten war es aber eher noch winterlich frisch ...


----------



## Hopi (15. Februar 2015)

wahltho schrieb:


> Heute roch es nicht nur nach Frühling, heute war es auch wie im Frühling.




ODW Winterkasten, geschlossenes Schneedecke und -2° ging dann auf 1° rauf. 7kn Wind ein Traumhafter Tag als die Sonne rauskam


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. Februar 2015)

Vortaunus, heute Morgen noch Frost, aber später durch die Kraft der Sonne ein Traumhafter Tag


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (16. Februar 2015)

Moin .
Erster Arbeitstag.  Wahrscheinlich erst mal Unmengen von (zum großen Teil sinnlosen) Mails abarbeiten.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. Februar 2015)

wahltho schrieb:


> moin. moin. moin.
> 
> Nach dem halben Frühsport gut 2-rädrig nach EB gelangt



 Dito


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. Februar 2015)

wahltho schrieb:


> Am frühen Abend auch gut, trocken und nahezu im hellen wieder 2-rädrig nach Hause gelangt...



 Dito


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. Februar 2015)

Auf dem Fischbacher Karnevalszug muss ja heute mal so richtig abgegangen sein. Der Zug wurde wohl erstmalig in der Geschichte abgebrochen, weil die Ambulanzen sonst zu mehreren verletzten, besoffenen Jugendlichen nicht durchgekommen wären.


----------



## wissefux (16. Februar 2015)

alljährliches massenbesäufnis ...


----------



## wissefux (17. Februar 2015)

moin. bald ist wieder ruhe im land ...


----------



## mzaskar (17. Februar 2015)

Nee, die Vögel fangen an mit zwitschern 

Guten Morgen liebe Leut


----------



## mzaskar (17. Februar 2015)

Hier hat es wieder 3 Schichten Wetter

Kalt - Nebel - Sonne

Nebel zwischen 500 - 800 Meter. Darunter kalt, darüber Sonne


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. Februar 2015)

moin. moin.



mzaskar schrieb:


> ... Darunter kakt, ...



Wer kakt und vor allen Dingen Was?


----------



## mzaskar (17. Februar 2015)

Das Wetter eine Woche keine Sonne im Tal


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. Februar 2015)

Wenn ich draussen keine Sonne sehe, bücke ich mich immer mal kurz vor dem Spiegel.



wahltho schrieb:


> Nach dem halben Frühsport gut 2-rädrig nach EB gelangt



 Dito


----------



## mzaskar (17. Februar 2015)

Machst du nur noch halbe Sachen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. Februar 2015)

Ne die zweite Hälfte mache ich immer Abends als Spätsport.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. Februar 2015)

Bei Blöd.de gibt's Wetteraussichten, die sehr verlockend sind 

http://www.bild.de/news/inland/wett...-vorhersage-fuer-fruehling-39803270.bild.html


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. Februar 2015)

Aua! 

http://www.n-tv.de/panorama/Feuerwehr-dokumentiert-Erotik-Notfaelle-article14530611.html


----------



## mzaskar (17. Februar 2015)

Fakie


----------



## EA-Tec (17. Februar 2015)

Hä??? Wie soll denn das funktionieren?! Die Bindung ist doch richtig drin, wie kommt man mit den Schuhen denn verkehrt rum rein?! 

@wahltho: 
Ich gehöre wieder zum Kreis der V8-Fahrer *jubel* ... hab' mir gestern ein E500 Cabriolet gekauft, Abholung erfolgt kommenden Dienstag. Wenn du ein weißes E-Klasse Cabrio mit OF - EE 5000 siehst, das bin ich 

Hatte mir auch 'nen SL 63, sowie 'nen SLK 55, angeguckt, aber für nicht alltagstauglich genug befunden - da ich geschäftlich bedingt meistens nur noch in Westdeutschland (Hessen, NRW) unterwegs bin, werde ich die Dienstreisen bei schönem Wetter mit dem Cabrio erledigen, und hin und wieder werden auch ein bis zwei Mitfahrer inkl. Gepäck dabei sein. Das geht bei SL und SLK leider nicht.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. Februar 2015)

Glückwunsch - Ein V8 ist schon etwas Besonderes 

Ein SLK ist eigentlich schon noch recht alltagstauglich, allerdings sehr begrenzt vom Stauraum her. Meiner zickt auf Grund des Fahrwerks allerdings bei steilen Rampen in Parkhäusern. Da setzt er gerne auf. Zudem fährt man sich dort halt auch leicht Schrammen in die Schürze.

Der SL war mir immer zu gross.

Exoten wie Ferraris und Lambos sind hingegen alles andere als alltagstauglich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (17. Februar 2015)

wahltho schrieb:


> Auf dem Fischbacher Karnevalszug muss ja heute mal so richtig abgegangen sein. Der Zug wurde wohl erstmalig in der Geschichte abgebrochen, weil die Ambulanzen sonst zu mehreren verletzten, besoffenen Jugendlichen nicht durchgekommen wären.



war wohl nur ein gerücht. hab bisher nirgends sonst was davon gehört ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. Februar 2015)

A. hat's Live mitbekommen


----------



## EA-Tec (17. Februar 2015)

Solche Exoten sind eh ausserhalb meiner Reichweite. Sprechen mich aber auch nicht wirklich an, irgendwie. 

Das BMW 6er Cabrio wollte ich aus Prinzip nicht, aufgrund der massiven Probleme mit dem Alltags-BMW. Ist ja nun beim Landgericht in AB, die ganze Sache. Und wenn man nach 4-sitzigen Cabrios mit > 400 PS sucht, reduziert sich die Auswahl drastisch. 

Uebrigens mein erster Benz  ... Mal sehen, ob er mich begeistern kann!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. Februar 2015)

Alltagstauglichkeit war bei mir ein untergeordnetes Kriterium, da es eben ein reines Spassgefährt ist.

Hatte damals mal mit einem gebrauchten Gallardo geliebäugelt. Bin aber davon abgekommen;
Lambo muss der ziemlicher Schrott sein - siehe auch hier http://www.lambounfall.de/lamborghini-murcielago-unfall.htm

Es gab damals (2008/2009) auch goile Angebote: Gallardo BJ 2004, 15tkm gelaufen, Kupplung neu  

Ein Freund meines Vaters, eigentlich ein eingefleischter Porsche-Fan, wollte mal einen Ferrari kaufen und hat deshalb in der Szene recherchiert. Ein Ferraristi meinte aber zu ihm: "Also wenn wir ein Treffen auf dem Nürnburgring machen, dann schaffen es nicht immer alle bis dahin". Ist halt Werkstattfertigung 

Porsche Turbo Cabrio (natürlich auch gebraucht) war bei mir damals auch noch in der engeren Wahl, schied aber wegen des Stoffverdecks aus. Die Porsches haben auch so Mickermotoren  

Bei den Exoten bringen Dich auch die Werkstattkosten um.


----------



## wissefux (17. Februar 2015)

wahltho schrieb:


> A. hat's Live mitbekommen



hmmm, das scheint ja ne sichere quelle zu sein


----------



## wissefux (18. Februar 2015)

moin.
wäre heute dann nicht ein porsche targa ne alternative ? also ich find den schick.
würde aber eher zu einem rs6 avant öder ähnlichem tendieren, wenn ich soviel kohle hätte ... brauch halt was richtig taugliches


----------



## mzaskar (18. Februar 2015)

Was ein Lärm am Morgen. Können die Vögelchen nicht noch etwas länger schlafen  
Aber ich hoffe mal auf das Winter Comeback 

Gudde liebä Leid


----------



## mzaskar (18. Februar 2015)

AmPoPo vierädriges Vehicle..... Hauptsache Allrad und Bodenfreiheit


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. Februar 2015)

moin. moin.

Der Targa hat mich damals überhaupt nicht interessiert - Ich hatte nur das Turbo Cabrio im Fokus.

Porsche verbaut halt auch so Hubraumzwerge.

Man brauch halt beides: Ein Spassgefährt und ein Alltagsgefährt.

A. GLA macht auch Spass. Ist mit seinen 220 Pferdchen auch einigermaßen motorisiert, hat Allrad und man fühlt darin durch die Ausstattung wie in einer E-Klasse.

Ich kaufe mir eh kein neues Spassgefährt mehr. Irgendwann kann ich wahrscheinlich doch nicht widerstehen und ich lasse noch den V58-Umbau bei Väth machen.


----------



## mzaskar (18. Februar 2015)

mit den gekühlten Einspritzdüsen oder wie?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. Februar 2015)

Die Väth-Treibstoffkühlung habe ich schon lange 

...



wahltho schrieb:


> Ich hab' ja noch in meinem 4-rädrigen Spassgefährt einen guten alten M113 V8 Sauger mit 5,5 Litern von Väth umgebaut (Motorelektronik modifiziert, Kraftstoffkühlung und Auspuffanlage reduziert auf Fächerkrümmer, X-Pipe und Endtöpfe, etc.)
> 
> Geht gut und brüllt gut
> 
> ...


----------



## mzaskar (18. Februar 2015)

Ah, das ist mir dann wohl entgangen


----------



## wissefux (18. Februar 2015)

dachte immer, der väth wär so nen frankfurter dj ...


----------



## EA-Tec (18. Februar 2015)

RS 6 Avant als Alltagswagen würde bei meinem Fahrprofil jede Verhältnismäßigkeit sprengen... fahre zwar "nur" noch etwa 30.000 km pro Jahr, aber bei 'nem RS 6 würde dies für 'ne Kostenexplosion sorgen. Damit meine ich gar nicht die Spritkosten, für die Leistung hält sich der Verbrauch ja sogar in Grenzen. Dinge wie Bremsen, Reifen usw. reissen Löcher in den Geldbeutel, und dann noch der liebe Wertverlust, und zack - hat man innerhalb von 2 Jahren Kosten verursacht, die weit über dem Neupreis eines RS 6 liegen.

Ich bin wirklich verrückt nach Autos, aber solange ich beruflich auf mein Auto angewiesen bin, wird der Alltagswagen ein Diesel bleiben. 

Wenn's Häuschen irgendwann abbezahlt ist, und Kinder (die wir noch nicht haben ) aus dem Haus sind, werd' ich über 'nen RS6 Avant, oder E63 AMG T-Modell nachdenken... vorher ist es sinnloses Geld verbrennen. Auch wenn's natürlich immer wieder juckt, wenn man vor sich 'nen RS 6 auf der Autobahn hat und sich denkt "Hmm, eigentlich wäre der ja finanziell drin..."... aber naja, ein bisschen gesunder Menschenverstand muss auch sein - zumindest ein ganz klein wenig


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. Februar 2015)

Ich mag Audi generell nicht. Bin auf Mezze fixiert - Wir haben ja derzeit auch drei davon, eigentlich sogar vier, bis vor kurzem eigentlich sogar fünf  

So ein Spassgefährt sollte man sich auch wirklich erst leisten, wenn man das Geld echt übrig hat.


----------



## Hopi (18. Februar 2015)

Ich sag nur Bulli  wer braucht schon Hubraum, wenn er Laderaum hat


----------



## wissefux (18. Februar 2015)

EA-Tec schrieb:


> Wenn's Häuschen irgendwann abbezahlt ist, und Kinder (die wir noch nicht haben ) aus dem Haus sind, werd' ich über 'nen RS6 Avant, oder E63 AMG T-Modell nachdenken...



tja, das steht bei mir auch noch alles auf dem programm. blöd nur, dass das ab heute noch mind. 18 jahre dauert 
dann brauch ich aber wahrscheinlich eher ne gediegene sänfte als so nen power-kombi ... also nen 7 er bmw, a8 oder s-klasse 
neu würde ich so ne kiste eh net kaufen. das ist die eigentliche geldverbrennung ...


----------



## Hopi (18. Februar 2015)

in den Bulli kann man auch eine Rampe für Rolli oder Gehhilfe einbauen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. Februar 2015)

Mein Vater hat immer gesagt: Sportwagen muss man fahren, bevor es mit den Bandscheiben losgeht (er hatte selbst einen Porsche  )

Lustig ist bei GTA5 das Bulli-Rennen auf der Topgear-Hausstrecke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopi (18. Februar 2015)

Bulli Rennen ist immer dumm, die Motoren mit dem Doppelturbo sind nicht sonderlich Standfest


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. Februar 2015)

Ist ja nur virtuell - Da geht nix kaputt


----------



## wissefux (19. Februar 2015)

ein virtuelles moin in die runde


----------



## mzaskar (19. Februar 2015)

Hollirooodulihööööi


----------



## mzaskar (19. Februar 2015)

Bulli mit Allrad


----------



## Hopi (19. Februar 2015)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Bulli mit Allrad



mhmmm, ja weiss nicht, stand ich auch vor der Entscheidung, aber bei meinen 2 CR-V  ist er glaube ich nur 2 mal in 8 Jahren angespungen. Und bei VW sollte echt nur das nötigste ins Auto, also kein DSG usw., das Zeug hält nicht lange, aus dem Grund habe ich auch nur den 103 KW und nicht den aufgeblasenen mit 2 Turboladern. Würde ich in den Alpen wohnen wäre es vielleicht etwas anderes, aber hier in unsern Breiten ist 4x4 völlig unnütze.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. Februar 2015)

moin. moin. moin.



mzaskar schrieb:


> Bulli mit Allrad



Kriegt man die dann leichter aus der Nase


----------



## mzaskar (19. Februar 2015)

Hopi schrieb:


> mhmmm, ja weiss nicht, stand ich auch vor der Entscheidung, aber bei meinen 2 CR-V  ist er glaube ich nur 2 mal in 8 Jahren angespungen. Und bei VW sollte echt nur das nötigste ins Auto, also kein DSG usw., das Zeug hält nicht lange, aus dem Grund habe ich auch nur den 103 KW und nicht den aufgeblasenen mit 2 Turboladern. Würde ich in den Alpen wohnen wäre es vielleicht etwas anderes, aber hier in unsern Breiten ist 4x4 völlig unnütze.



Ich muss sagen,m ich bin ganz froh mit meinen 4x4  auch wenn es vorher auch mit dem 2 rad getriebenen Fabia und Kette gut ging (ich glaube 2x Ketten montiert). Das schöne am 4x4 man fährt entspannter in die Berge


----------



## mzaskar (19. Februar 2015)

wahltho schrieb:


> moin. moin. moin.
> 
> 
> 
> Kriegt man die dann leichter aus der Nase



Das sind doch die (P)opel


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. Februar 2015)

In meiner Kindheit hiessen die auch "Bullis" 

4x4 ist goil, das merke ich schon beim GLA bei sportiver Fahrweise 

... A. findet es auch gut


----------



## mzaskar (19. Februar 2015)

die Bullis oder 4x4


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. Februar 2015)

4x4, Bulls weiss ich nicht, nehme aber mal an, eher nicht 

Ich bohre aber bekennenderweise gerne in der Nase


----------



## EA-Tec (19. Februar 2015)

Moin moin, letzte Woche noch aus Shanghai, diese Woche aus Wien  



wissefux schrieb:


> tja, das steht bei mir auch noch alles auf dem programm. blöd nur, dass das ab heute noch mind. 18 jahre dauert



Bei mir mind. noch 19 - so'n Kind muss ja auch erst noch "gebaut" werden  

Ich liebe übrigens Allradantrieb! Gar nicht mal, um nur in den Bergen rumzuheizen, es ist einfach allgemein ein besseres Fahrgefühl. Mit dem jetzigen Kombi (2,2to Gewicht) kann ich gemütlich selbst langgezogene Autobahnkurven mit 200 km/h fahren, ohne das Fahrwerk auf Sport zu stellen. Bei 'nem Probefahrzeug mit Heckantrieb war es nicht ganz so angenehm, da merkte man schon etwas Unruhe.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. Februar 2015)

EA-Tec schrieb:


> Bei mir mind. noch 19 - so'n Kind muss ja auch erst noch "gebaut" werden



Rechnet mal lieber heutzutage mit 25 Jahren 



EA-Tec schrieb:


> Ich liebe übrigens Allradantrieb! Gar nicht mal, um nur in den Bergen rumzuheizen, es ist einfach allgemein ein besseres Fahrgefühl. Mit dem jetzigen Kombi (2,2to Gewicht) kann ich gemütlich selbst langgezogene Autobahnkurven mit 200 km/h fahren, ohne das Fahrwerk auf Sport zu stellen. Bei 'nem Probefahrzeug mit Heckantrieb war es nicht ganz so angenehm, da merkte man schon etwas Unruhe.



 Yepp - Volle Zustimmung


----------



## EA-Tec (19. Februar 2015)

@wahltho 
Das klingt ja fast wie 'ne Drohung


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. Februar 2015)

Naja auf Grund der Ausbildungszeiten sind 25 Jahr realistisch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (19. Februar 2015)

EA-Tec schrieb:


> Bei mir mind. noch 19 - so'n Kind muss ja auch erst noch "gebaut" werden


ach, die gibt's auch schon fertig in diversen altersstufen ...

und schon sind wir wieder beim Thema : neuwagen oder gebrauchter


----------



## mzaskar (19. Februar 2015)

wahltho schrieb:


> Rechnet mal lieber heutzutage mit 25 Jahren



 Yepp - Zustimm


----------



## mzaskar (19. Februar 2015)

wissefux schrieb:


> ach, die gibt's auch schon fertig in diversen altersstufen ...



Farben und Formen nicht zu vergessen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. Februar 2015)

Ich bin jedenfalls froh, das Thema Nachwuchs früh und rechtzeitig erledigt zu haben.


----------



## mzaskar (19. Februar 2015)

Ich auch


----------



## mzaskar (19. Februar 2015)

Alles klar

http://m.spiegel.de/wissenschaft/natur/a-953951.html


----------



## EA-Tec (19. Februar 2015)

Hahaha


----------



## wissefux (20. Februar 2015)

moin. das wochenende naht ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. Februar 2015)

moin. ich glaub ich hatte gar nicht erwähnt, dass ich diese Woche spontan die 2-Tage-Woche übe und nicht erst heute, sondern schon seit 2 Tagen w/e ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EA-Tec (20. Februar 2015)

Moin moin, heute 'nen ganz kurzer Freitag, hab' grad Feierabend gemacht  

@wahltho 
Fürst in Altersteilzeit ist also nicht nur so dahin geschrieben, du bist tatsächlich in Altersteilzeit?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. Februar 2015)

Ich arbeite in der Tat nur noch 4-Tage die Woche - das firmiert offiziell nicht unter "Altersteilzeit", bei mir ist das quasi aber schon Altersteilzeit, weil es endgültig und unbefristet ist.


----------



## EA-Tec (20. Februar 2015)

Ah, okay - das ist natürlich spitze!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. Februar 2015)

Yepp, der Wechsel von 2:5 auf 3:4 verschiebt das Gleichgewicht enorm.


----------



## EA-Tec (20. Februar 2015)

Das glaub' ich dir gern!! Immer schön, wenn man mehr Zeit für Dinge hat, die einem Spaß machen. Steigert die Lebensqualität enorm!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. Februar 2015)

Hängt aber natürlich immer davon ab, wo man im Berufsleben steht. Ich gehe davon aus, dass ich den weitaus grössten Teil bereits hinter mir habe und keine weitere Karriere mehr machen werde und auch nicht machen möchte.

Zudem sind bei mir glücklicherweise die Themen Haus, Kinder, Altersvorsorge, etc. abgehakt.

Wenn ich nicht so teuere Hobbys hätte, könnte ich auch die Arbeitszeit noch weiter reduzieren, wäre aber die Frage, wie das mit meinem Job zu vereinbaren wäre.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EA-Tec (20. Februar 2015)

Ich denke, dass das Thema Kind/er am "kompliziertesten" ist, oder? Thema Haus ist ja langfristig gut planbar, solange keine Arbeitslosigkeit oder Krankheit dazwischen kommt. Beim Kind kann es ja so oder so laufen...!? 

In welchem Bereich bist du tätig, wenn man fragen darf?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. Februar 2015)

EA-Tec schrieb:


> Ich denke, dass das Thema Kind/er am "kompliziertesten" ist, oder? Thema Haus ist ja langfristig gut planbar, solange keine Arbeitslosigkeit oder Krankheit dazwischen kommt. Beim Kind kann es ja so oder so laufen...!?



Ich bin in der sehr glücklichen Situation gewesen, das Haus komplett mit EK sofort bezahlen zu können. Ich bin kein Schuldentyp (habe mein Bankkonto in 25 Jahren noch nie nenneswert überzogen  ). Ich glaube ich hätte nie ein Haus gekauft, wenn ich FK hätte aufnehmen müssen, dann hätte ich nicht mehr ruhig schlafen können.

Ich konnte auch rechtzeitig Kapital für die Ausbildung meines Filius zurücklegen. Deshalb kostet er mich heute quasi keinen Cent mehr. Wenn alles gut läuft ist er mit 25 durch - Studium halt 



EA-Tec schrieb:


> In welchem Bereich bist du tätig, wenn man fragen darf?



Finanzbranche im weiteren Sinne, aber mehr EDV, kein Händler oder so.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. Februar 2015)

Der Fürst hat die Schallmauer der 22.000 Posts pulverisiert und ist auf dem direkten Weg Richtung  Platz 8 ...


----------



## wissefux (20. Februar 2015)

glückwunsch. berücksichtigt die rangliste auch die dauer der zugehörigheit ?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. Februar 2015)

Ne, nur die #Posts, also den reinen Spam-Faktor.


----------



## karsten13 (20. Februar 2015)

es hat eben nach Frühling gerochen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. Februar 2015)

Mein Gott jetzt hat er's


----------



## mzaskar (21. Februar 2015)

Wintersport





Sehr anstrengend


----------



## karsten13 (21. Februar 2015)

der Frühling verwirrt mich, habe doch tatsächlich Eierstockplausch gelesen ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. Februar 2015)

Guten morgen liebe Plaunustauscher


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (21. Februar 2015)

tja, die lieben hormone erwachen wohl wieder ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. Februar 2015)

Eigentlich müsste es ja Eierstockschiessen heissen


----------



## ratte (21. Februar 2015)

Servus vom Reschensee. 
Etwas Schnee gefällig? Hier gibt es gerade ein wenig davon. Ist aber auch nötig.


----------



## mzaskar (22. Februar 2015)

Wo ist mein Auto


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. Februar 2015)

moin, moin


----------



## wissefux (22. Februar 2015)

respektable schneemenge , mzaskar !


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. Februar 2015)

Aber keine Sorge der ist noch da drunter, einen Skoda klaut Keiner - Vor allen Dingen nicht in CH


----------



## mzaskar (22. Februar 2015)

Pah


----------



## ratte (22. Februar 2015)

Mzaskar, kannst gerne noch etwas Schnee hier rüber schicken. Der See kann noch etwas gebrauchen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (23. Februar 2015)

tach


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. Februar 2015)

wissefux schrieb:


> tach



auch 

'nen bisschen uselig da draussen heute.

Erst mal zumindest den 1/2 Frühsport erledigen und dann 2-rädrig nach EB.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (23. Februar 2015)

Moin, Moin.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. Februar 2015)

Bei leichtem Schneeregen gut 2-rädrig nach EB gelangt


----------



## mzaskar (23. Februar 2015)

Regen, Schnee die Woche wird sehr wechselhaft


----------



## wissefux (23. Februar 2015)

optimales Schiebedach auf Dichtheit prüfwetter ... ach halt, es soll ja über die haifischflosse nass geworden sein. schaun mer mal ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (23. Februar 2015)

Nachdem ich mein Wagen gefunden hatte musste ich feststellen, dass ein Fenster (hinten rechts) etwa 10 cm offen stand  so musste ich auch im Auto Schnee schippen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. Februar 2015)

Das Niederschlagsgebiet ist durch und hier taut's.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. Februar 2015)

Gut und trockeb 2-rädrig nach Hause gelangt.

Spikes waren heute nicht erforderlich, war aber eh mit dem Trekking-Rad ohne Spikes unterwegs.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (24. Februar 2015)

Moin .
Bäh-Wetter hier.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. Februar 2015)

moin. moin.

Eigentlich sehr schönes Wetter. Heute zum ersten Mal in diesem Jahr auf dem 2-Rad eine Sonnenbrille benötigt.


----------



## mzaskar (24. Februar 2015)

Sonnenbrille  was ist das?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. Februar 2015)

Ich geniesse gerade auf meinem Hochsitz in EB herrliche Sonne


----------



## mzaskar (24. Februar 2015)

Happy dings ....... Aehmmmm Geburri


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. Februar 2015)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Happy dings ....... Aehmmmm Geburri



... Iggi


----------



## wissefux (24. Februar 2015)

glückwunsch, iggi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. Februar 2015)

Eigentlich schönes Wetter da draussen. Die weisse Pampe ist schon fort.


----------



## mzaskar (24. Februar 2015)

Noop noch da


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. Februar 2015)

Heute auf dem 2-rädrigen Rückweg mal wieder leicht angefeuchtet worden, aber man ist ja nicht aus Zucker


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (25. Februar 2015)

Moin, Moin ..
Iggi? Wer auch immer das sein mag, alles Gute nachträglich  ...


----------



## mzaskar (25. Februar 2015)

MoinMoin

Solangsam kann ich mich auch wieder mit Bike2Work anfreunden


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. Februar 2015)

Moin.moin.moin.

Gibt es etwas anderes als Bike-to-work?


----------



## wissefux (25. Februar 2015)

yep. no work. frei-tag


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. Februar 2015)

Bei herrlichem sonnigem Wetter gut 2-rädrig nach EB gelangt.

An einigen Stellen war es leicht glatt, ging aber auch ohne Spikes problemlos.


----------



## mzaskar (25. Februar 2015)

Ski2work


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. Februar 2015)

basti321 schrieb:


> Iggi? Wer auch immer das sein mag, alles Gute nachträglich  ...



Iggi = "--bikerider--" = 1 Urplauscher


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (25. Februar 2015)

Danke @wahltho .

Schon lustig. Heute ist mein Blick zum ersten Mal auf die Registerleiste gegallen umd ich hab gesehen, dass der Plauschfred unter den lokalen Bikeforen bei "Frankfurt und Umgebung" gelistet ist . 

Naja, ist mir wahrscheinlich auch deshalb nie aufgefallen, weil mit @mzaskar ein Schweizer hier gepostet hatte, als ich zum ersten Mal reingeschaut hatte. Somit sehe ich mich vielleicht am Besten als Gastplauscher .


----------



## mzaskar (25. Februar 2015)

Plauscher ist Plauscher


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. Februar 2015)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Plauscher ist Plauscher


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. Februar 2015)

Heute auch wieder am frühen Abend gut und trocken im Hellen 2-rädrig nach Hause gelangt.

Morgen ist schon wieder Endspurt in das wohlverdiente w/e


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (25. Februar 2015)

wahltho schrieb:


> Heute auch wieder am frühen Abend gut und trocken im Hellen 2-rädrig nach Hause gelangt....



Heute sind's fünf Wochen seit der OP. Noch drei, dann kann ich auch wieder Radeln .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (25. Februar 2015)

wahltho schrieb:


> Morgen ist schon wieder Endspurt in das wohlverdiente w/e


stimmt


----------



## wissefux (26. Februar 2015)

moin. auf gehts ...


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (26. Februar 2015)

Moin, Moin .
Wann hört der Frost endlich auf?
Die drei langen Tage liegen hinter mir .


----------



## mzaskar (26. Februar 2015)

Moin heute ist frei Tag und ab auf die Skis. Morgen ist dann wieder Freitag aber kein frei Tag sondern Homeoffice


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. Februar 2015)

moin. moin.

Endspurt ins w/e...

Der einig wahre Freitag ist der Frei-Tag!


----------



## mzaskar (26. Februar 2015)

Siri sagte: Okili Dokili


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. Februar 2015)

Heute gut und trocken 2-rädrig nach EB gelangt.

Heute schon ohne Winterjacke und Handschuhe, mit Blouson und Übergangshandschuhen.


----------



## mzaskar (26. Februar 2015)

Schön so ein frei Tag.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. Februar 2015)

Sieht obenrum fast aus wie Captain America


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. Februar 2015)

wahltho schrieb:


> Morgen ist schon wieder Endspurt in das wohlverdiente w/e



Fast geschafft...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ratte (26. Februar 2015)

Schöne Bilder, mzaskar.
Ich glaube, wir schaffen es dieses Jahr wieder nicht auf die Piste. Der See hat seine eigenen Windgesetze.


----------



## mzaskar (26. Februar 2015)

Haupsache ihr werdet nicht vom Winde verweht


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. Februar 2015)

wahltho schrieb:


> Fast geschafft...



Wurde dann heute doch etwas später und ich bin erst kurz vor 20 Uhr vom Hochsitz in EB runtergekommen...

Gut und trocken 2-rädrig nach Hause gelangt.

Wochenende ...


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (27. Februar 2015)

Moin.
GsDF . 
Endlich.


----------



## mzaskar (27. Februar 2015)

Hoi Basti,

was gibt es denn neues?


----------



## mzaskar (27. Februar 2015)

Guten Morgen die Plauschers  Alles frisch im Schritt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. Februar 2015)

moin moin


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (27. Februar 2015)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Hoi Basti,
> 
> was gibt es denn neues?



Hm, was genau interessiert dich denn ?


----------



## mzaskar (27. Februar 2015)

weil du dein bErgamont verkaufst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_g0nzales (27. Februar 2015)

Alles noch nicht raus. Evtl. ne andere Laufradgröße, aber noch nichts spruchreif .


----------



## wissefux (27. Februar 2015)

frei-tag ...


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (27. Februar 2015)

wissefux schrieb:


> frei-tag ...
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk



Dito ab jetzt .


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. Februar 2015)

wissefux schrieb:


> frei-tag ...



Wem sagst Du das?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. Februar 2015)

moin, moin


----------



## mzaskar (28. Februar 2015)

Tach


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_g0nzales (28. Februar 2015)

Moin, Moin.
Ausgepennt .


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (1. März 2015)

Guten Morgen, Plauschers .


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. März 2015)

moin. moin.


----------



## ratte (1. März 2015)

Moin zusammen,
sagt mal, was ist denn hier für ein Wetter? Gestern noch ein schöner Abschlusstag am Reschen und heute Regen im Taunus. :-(


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. März 2015)

Gestern war hier schönes Wetter. Heute ist wieder ziemlich mistig.


----------



## mzaskar (2. März 2015)

Moin ........ Wetter = :kotz:


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (2. März 2015)

Moin, Moin .

Montagsmistwetterpost.


----------



## EA-Tec (2. März 2015)

Moin. Schoenwetter-Post aus Dreieich


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. März 2015)

Moin. Schönwetter-Post aus dem Vortaunus


----------



## habkeinnick (2. März 2015)

Nach Ewigkeiten der Abstinenz wollte ich auch mal wieder HALLO sagen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. März 2015)

Hallo hkn


----------



## wissefux (2. März 2015)

gude hkn


----------



## wissefux (3. März 2015)

gude moin


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (3. März 2015)

Moin, Moin.
Heute soll's sonnig werden. Bis zu 9 Grad .


----------



## mzaskar (3. März 2015)

Tachchen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. März 2015)

Moin. Ausgepennt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. März 2015)

Bei sonnigem Wetter sehr schön 2-rädrig nach EB gelangt


----------



## mzaskar (3. März 2015)

stimmt heute war es sonnig, aber Arschkalt am Morgen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. März 2015)

Hier war's um halb Neun schon ok. Blousonjacke hat schon gereicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. März 2015)

Das Ende von Aperture naht 

Yosemite Public Beta 10.10.3 ist draussen.


----------



## Hopi (3. März 2015)

wahltho schrieb:


> Das Ende von Aperture naht
> 
> Yosemite Public Beta 10.10.3 ist draussen.



Ja, erst verkauft einem Apple den kram, dann stellen sie es ein. Aber sollte das nicht in der komischen Photo Software aufgehen?  Aber Adobe ist da ja keinen Deut besser.


----------



## mzaskar (3. März 2015)

Was ist den eine Blouson Jacke 

Ich finde es Hundekacke, dass Aperture eingestampft wird 
Ich finde es Schei$$e, dass Adobe alles nur noch als Service anbieten will 

Mal sehen was dieses Photos kann


----------



## Hopi (3. März 2015)

Ach so, ich war heute beim Doc, keine Krebszellen mehr im Knochenmark nachgewiesen, die Chemo hat ihren Zweck erfüllt und die Haare wurden nicht umsonst geopfert. Jetzt halt noch 2 Jahre Antikörper, damit nicht doch noch etwas wiederkommt.


----------



## EA-Tec (3. März 2015)

Alles Gute, Hopi!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. März 2015)

Hört sich doch sehr gut an - Wir drücken ebenfalls die


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. März 2015)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Was ist den eine Blouson Jacke



http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Blouson


----------



## mzaskar (3. März 2015)

Supi to hear - Drücke slle meine Daumen, dass es so bleibt.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. März 2015)

Gut und trocken 2-rädrig wieder nach Hause gelangt 

Die MTB-ler in Vollmontur schauen immer blöd, wenn Sie von Einem in Alltagsklamotten auf einem Trekking-Rad versägt werden


----------



## wissefux (3. März 2015)

auch ich drück feste die daumen


----------



## wissefux (4. März 2015)

moin


----------



## mzaskar (4. März 2015)

und es wieder kälter und Schnee bis in die Niederungen. Auf der einen Seite  auf der anderen Seite


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (4. März 2015)

Moin, Moin .
Ich drücke auch die Daumen @Hopi .


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. März 2015)

wahltho schrieb:


> Moin. Ausgepennt



 Dito

Zur Zeit penne ich wieder bis auf den letzten Drücker...


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (4. März 2015)

wahltho schrieb:


> Zur Zeit penne ich wieder bis auf den letzten Drücker...



Bei mir ging's heute auch in diese Richtung. Wird langsam Zeit für einen Frei-tag .


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. März 2015)

Bei herrlicher Sonne sehr schön 2-rädrig nach EB gelangt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (4. März 2015)

wahltho schrieb:


> Dito
> 
> Zur Zeit penne ich wieder bis auf den letzten Drücker...



Na hoffentlich geht das mal nicht in die Hose


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. März 2015)

Nö, - Um kurz nach Acht aufgestanden und bereits mehr als pünktlich um Viertel vor Neun auf dem Hochsitz angekommen   

Nur der Frühsport ist halt zur Zeit wieder komplett Spätsport


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. März 2015)

Am frühen Abend bei herrlichem Wetter auch gut und trocken wieder 2-rädrig nach Hause gelangt 

Morgen ist schon wieder Endspurt ins w/e...


----------



## ratte (4. März 2015)

Glückwunsch zum K, wahltho.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. März 2015)

Stimmt - Merci


----------



## wissefux (4. März 2015)

krass, wieder ein k rum 
glühstrumpf dem fürsten ...


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (4. März 2015)

Was auch immer ein k sein mag, Glückwunsch auch von mir
@wahltho .


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. März 2015)

Ich habe den Post #17.000 in diesem Thread gemacht, also habe ich die 17K-Frage (Wer macht den 17.000ensten Post?) beantwortet.


----------



## wissefux (5. März 2015)

moin.

früher gab es regelrechte battles um die beantwortung dieser frage. heute merkts kaum noch einer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (5. März 2015)

Moin 

Das nicht merken oder beachten gewisser, zeitlicher Fortschritte kommt mit dem Alter  Oder anders gesagt, man blendet es einfach aus, dass schon wieder eine gewisse Anzahl Zeiteinheiten durch sind


----------



## mzaskar (5. März 2015)

Heute ist quasi Freitag und Morgen ist dann Frei Tag so wie die ganze nächste Woche


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (5. März 2015)

Moin, Moin.
Aha, so ist das also mit den K's  . Und ich dachte schon @wahltho hätte Burtzeltag oder sowas in der Art.
WE kommt in Sichtweite .


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. März 2015)

moin. moin. moin.

Ausgepennt. Frühsport = Spätsport.

Bei herrlich sonnigem Wetter sehr schön 2-rädrig zum Endspurt ins w/e nach EB gelangt.

Heute Wintermütze -> Cappi, Winterhandschuhe -> Übergangshandschuhe


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. März 2015)

mzaskar schrieb:


> .. und Morgen ist dann Frei Tag...



 What else?


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (5. März 2015)

wahltho schrieb:


> What else?



Nespresso .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. März 2015)

Nespresso ist


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. März 2015)

wahltho schrieb:


> Am frühen Abend bei herrlichem Wetter auch gut und trocken wieder 2-rädrig nach Hause gelangt



 Dito

... und Spätsport auch erledigt


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (5. März 2015)

wahltho schrieb:


> Dito
> 
> ... und Spätsport auch erledigt



Fleißig .
Noch knapp zwei Wochen, dann kann ich endlich auch wieder loslegen .


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (6. März 2015)

wahltho schrieb:


> Dito
> 
> Zur Zeit penne ich wieder bis auf den letzten Drücker...



Dito .
Wie gut, dass heute Freitag ist. Morgen hätte ich vermutlich endgültig verpennt.

Ach ja. Moin, Moin . GsDF.


----------



## mzaskar (6. März 2015)

_Rüsselpest


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. März 2015)

moin. moin. moin.

Rüsselpest im Skiurlaub ist blöd


----------



## mzaskar (6. März 2015)

und blöd wenn man sich auf ein langes WE mit Freundin freut   :kotz:


----------



## wissefux (6. März 2015)

so, das meiste der woche hätten wir dann auch so langsam geschafft ...


----------



## wissefux (6. März 2015)

.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. März 2015)

Ich weiss nicht, ob der Scherz so gut ankommt 

Lade gerade meine ganzen Fotos in die neue Beta-Foto-iCloud


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (6. März 2015)

guts nächtle und gute besserung den maladierten


----------



## wissefux (7. März 2015)

moin. wolkenlos und entsprechend frisch


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (7. März 2015)

wissefux schrieb:


> moin. wolkenlos und entsprechend frisch



Ditopost .
Moin, Moin .


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. März 2015)

Morgäähnnn 

... einigermaßen ausgepennt.


----------



## mzaskar (7. März 2015)

Tach


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (8. März 2015)

Moin, Moin .
Endlich mal wieder ein Sonn-Tag, der diesen Namen auch verdient hat .


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. März 2015)

moin. 


wahltho schrieb:


> Morgäähnnn
> 
> ... einigermaßen ausgepennt.



 Ditopost - Hätte aber noch länger pennen können.

Der Frühling ist wirklich da


----------



## ratte (8. März 2015)

Das erste Mal dieses Jahr für eine kleine Tour auf dem Rad gewesen. Der Allerwerteste und die Oberschenkel haben das dann auch entsprechend mit einem "Spinnst Du?" quittiert.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. März 2015)

Herrliches 4-Rad-Oben-Ohne-Wetter in den letzten Tagen 

Heute auf dem 2-Rad im Pullover ohne Jacke unterwegs gewesen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. März 2015)

Amber La Belle


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (8. März 2015)

Zum Abschluss eines herrlichen Sonn-Tages meinen ersten heurigen Eisbecher in unserer Gelateria gegessen .


----------



## wissefux (9. März 2015)

moin


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (9. März 2015)

Moin, Moin .
Wünsche euch allen einen guten Start in die neue Woche.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. März 2015)

moin. moin.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. März 2015)

Bei herrlichem Frühjahrswetter sehr schön 2-rädrig nach EB gelangt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (9. März 2015)

Moin, Freitag und Eindrücke von Gestern


----------



## mzaskar (9. März 2015)

Heute war es auch schön


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. März 2015)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Heute war es auch schön



 Ditopost - Bei sehr schönem Frühlingswetter am frühen Abend auch wieder gut 2-rädrig nach Hause gelangt


----------



## wissefux (10. März 2015)

moin. auch berge und schnee haben will ...


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (10. März 2015)

Moin, Moin .
Berge, O.K.. Auf Schnee kann ich mittlerweile verzichten.  Frühling soll kommen .


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. März 2015)

moin. moin.

Bis gerade in der Heia gelegen 

Schnee ist zum Glück nicht mehr in Sicht.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. März 2015)

Gerade noch schnell die Gartenmöbel auf die Terrasse geräumt


----------



## mzaskar (10. März 2015)

Angegrillt wurde ebenfalls


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. März 2015)

Grillen kann man ja auch das ganze Jahr.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. März 2015)

Am w/e geht es zur Wellness ins Sauerland


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. März 2015)

Am frühen Abend auch wieder gut und trocken 2-rädrig nach Hause gelangt.


----------



## wissefux (11. März 2015)

moin.


----------



## wissefux (11. März 2015)

yeah, hab den schweinehund heute überwunden ...


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (11. März 2015)

Moin, Moin .
Mittwoch, die Hälfte ist geschafft .


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. März 2015)

moin.moin.moin.

Heute etwas früher aus der Heia und die Hälfte des Frühsport bereits erledigt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. März 2015)

wissefux schrieb:


> yeah, hab den schweinehund heute überwunden ...



 Na immerhin, ist ja auch erst knapp ein Viertel des Jahres rum 

Sehr schön 2-rädrig nach EB gelangt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. März 2015)

http://www.spiegel.de/auto/aktuell/...op-gear-die-beste-autoshow-war-a-1022929.html


----------



## mzaskar (11. März 2015)

Es gint schon Petitionen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. März 2015)

Yepp - Hab' schon gevotet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. März 2015)

Am späten Nachmittag bei herrlichem Sonnenschein auch gut wieder 2-rädrig nach Hause gelangt 

Morgen ist schon wieder Endspurt ins w/e angesagt...


----------



## wissefux (12. März 2015)

moin. schon den 2. tag in folge per 2 rad offen


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (12. März 2015)

Moin, Moin .

Schön, dass du wieder 2-rädrig unterwegs sein kannst @wissefux . Bei mir dauert's auch nicht mehr lange.

WE rückt näher .


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. März 2015)

moin. moin. moin.

Gestern X-Men Zukunft ist Vergangenheit in 3D auf dem Beamer geschaut - Goil 

Erst Frühsport, dann Endspurt ins w/e ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. März 2015)

... bei herrlichem sonnigen Frühlingswetter sehr schön 2-rädrig nach EB gelangt 

Ich glaube, heute werde ich auf meinem Hochsitz in EB nicht allzu alt.


----------



## mzaskar (12. März 2015)

Sonnige Grüsse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. März 2015)

Die Sprüche sind schon der Hammer 

http://www.stern.de/kultur/tv/top-gear-die-besten-sprueche-von-jeremy-clarkson-2179441.html


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. März 2015)

wahltho schrieb:


> Am späten Nachmittag bei herrlichem Sonnenschein auch gut wieder 2-rädrig nach Hause gelangt



 Dito



wahltho schrieb:


> Morgen ist schon wieder Endspurt ins w/e angesagt...



 Done


----------



## wissefux (13. März 2015)

moin. tgif. 3 tage rad in folge ...


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (13. März 2015)

Endlich Freitag .
Moin, Moin .


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (13. März 2015)

wissefux schrieb:


> moin. tgif. 3 tage rad in folge ...



Supi .


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. März 2015)

moin. moin. moin.

Gleich geht's Richtung Sauerland...


----------



## mzaskar (13. März 2015)

Yet another sunny day in snow


----------



## mzaskar (13. März 2015)

wahltho schrieb:


> moin. moin. moin.
> 
> Gleich geht's Richtung Sauerland...



Viel Spaß und geniesst es


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. März 2015)

Moin.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (14. März 2015)

Moin, Moin .
Wetter ist so naja . Der Frühling ziert sich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. März 2015)

Hier im Sauerland auch.

Lasse mich gleich erstmal durchkneten...


----------



## wissefux (15. März 2015)

moin.  typisch mistiges wochenend wetter. mir aber egal, da das wochenende um ne ganze woche erweitert wird und chance auf exhten frühling besteht ...


----------



## mzaskar (15. März 2015)

Moin

Der Fürst ist wohl noch tiefen entspannt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. März 2015)

Moin moin moin.

Der Fürst ist eigentlich immer tiefenentspannt.

Der Fürst ist dieses Wochende quasi zu seinen Wurzeln nach Westfalen zurückgekehrt.


----------



## mzaskar (15. März 2015)

zu Grünkohl und Mettenden


----------



## mzaskar (15. März 2015)

Happy Börsday liebe Sabine 

Ich hoffe du bekommst dein Frühstück heute am serviert 

lass es dir gut gehen, bleib gesund und geniesse deinen Jubeltag


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. März 2015)

Happy Birthday Radde


----------



## wissefux (15. März 2015)

den glückwünschen schliesse ich mich an 
alles gute, junge frau


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. März 2015)

Gut wieder im Vortaunus gelandet.

Auf dem Kahlen Asten und in den Höhenlagen von Sauer- und Siegerland lag noch Schnee.

An diesem Wochenende mal den GLA auf den Landstrassen des Sauer- und Siegerlandes und der A45/A5 ausgiebig getestet (leider ob Beifahrerin nur mit leichten Einschränkungen  )...

Macht mit seinen 220 PS und der 4-matic jede Menge Spass


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ratte (15. März 2015)

Vielen Dank alle zusammen.


----------



## mzaskar (16. März 2015)

Moin zäme


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (16. März 2015)

Moin, Moin .
Wünsche euch einen giten Wochenstart.
Und alles Gute nachträglich @ratte


----------



## wissefux (16. März 2015)

tach auch


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. März 2015)

moin. moin. moin.

Einigermaßen ausgepennt, halben Frühsport erledigt und sogar noch angefangen, dass Argon RoCC Trekking zu komplettieren.

Danach dann bei herrlich sonnigem Wetter gut 2-rädrig nach EB gelangt.


----------



## mzaskar (16. März 2015)

Wo warst du den genau zum wellnessen? War's gut? zu empfehlen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (16. März 2015)

Hoi Thomas

Allrad macht Spass 

Wo warst du den zum Welnessen? Wars gut? zu empfehlen? War es nur für Erwachsene oder auch Kinder und Babybespassung?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. März 2015)

Allrad ist bei sportlicher Fahrweise ganz nett. Wegen des Wetters braucht man es hier bestimmt nicht. Trotzdem macht mir meine Heckschleuder noch mehr Spass 

Wir waren im Hotel Diedrich in Hallenberg. Nettes Hotel mit sehr schönem Wellness-Bereich. Es waren kaum Leute mit kleinen Kindern da. Kinder hätten aber auch nur zu eingeschränkten Zeiten in den Pool-Bereich gedurft.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. März 2015)

Am späten Nachmittag bei herrlichem sonnigen Wetter wieder gut 2-rädrig nach Hause gelangt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. März 2015)

wahltho schrieb:


> ...  und sogar noch angefangen, dass Argon RoCC Trekking zu komplettieren...



 Fertisch - Morgen früh ist Probefahrt.


----------



## mzaskar (17. März 2015)

Moin Moin 

Mach mal ein Bild oder zwei


----------



## wissefux (17. März 2015)

moin. heut beginnt die marderjagd ...


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (17. März 2015)

Moin, Moin .



wissefux schrieb:


> moin. heut beginnt die marderjagd ...



Waidmannsheil .


----------



## --bikerider-- (17. März 2015)

gemoje...


----------



## mzaskar (17. März 2015)

Uuh seltener Gast


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. März 2015)

moin. moin. moin.

nach dem halben Frühsport bei milden, fast schon warmen Temperaturen und herrlicher Sonne sehr schön 2-rädrig nach EB gelangt.

Heute erstmals nur in Pullover und mit Converse.



wahltho schrieb:


> Fertisch - Morgen früh ist Probefahrt.



 Done - Probefahrt exzellent bestanden. Geht ab wie die Sau und ist sehr agil.



wissefux schrieb:


> moin. heut beginnt die marderjagd ...



Mein Mitgefühl gilt dem armen Marder 



mzaskar schrieb:


> Uuh seltener Gast



In der Tat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (17. März 2015)

abgehen wie Sau is cool 

Ich habe mein Argon wieder "ge-cleant" Mann merkt dann doch Unterschied zwischen normalen LR's (Hope Evo2) und dem LR mit dem Son28 Dynamo, gerade bei meiner doch nicht vorhandenen Fitness 

Aber bei mistigen Wetter sind Dynamo LR und Schutzbleche schon eine  Sache 

Nur jetzt muss das Argon für Alpenpässe, Waldstrassen, Alpstrassen und Arbeitsweg herhalten


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. März 2015)

Ich habe das Argon jetzt als echtes Trekking-Rad mit 27,5 Zoll Felgen und schmalen Reifen aufgebaut. Für die Fahrten zur Arbeit brauche ich ein Rad mit festmontierten Schutzblechen.

LR mit Nabendynamo werde ich erst im Herbst montieren, wenn ich wieder Licht brauche.

Das Delite Grey wird jetzt wohl verschrottet werden.


----------



## mzaskar (17. März 2015)

Hat ja auch schon ein paar KM das Gute 

Das mit 27.5 bin ich mir für den Winter auch am überlegen. Am im Moment bleibe ich bei 26" mit Conti XKing habe ich einen Reifen mit wenig Rollwiderstand und doch noch gutter Haftung im Gelände montiert. So kann ich das Rad auf Touren mit der Freundin in die Berge, die mag es lieber Bergauf und Bergrunter nicht so ruppig , nutzen und für Ausflüge durch den heimischen Wald taugt es dann auch. Fürs Gröbere gibt es ja das Helius


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. März 2015)

Ich habe über 20 Jahre auf den Alltagsrädern den Conti Town&Country gefahren. Es gibt in Sachen Pannensicherheit und Rollwiderstand für 26 Zoll MTB absolut nichts Besseres.

Die schmalen, leichten Trekking-Felgen und Reifen machen aber die Musik. Damit geht es ab, wie das berühmte Zäpfchen.


----------



## mzaskar (17. März 2015)

das ist dann c-700 oder so ???


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. März 2015)

650b


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. März 2015)

Am 07. und 08. September geht's mit dem 4-rädrigen Spassgefährt nach Spa zur AMG Driving Academy


----------



## wissefux (17. März 2015)

dem marder wird kein haar gekrümmt. er bekommt lediglich ein hausverbot und einen umzug nahe gelegt


----------



## ratte (17. März 2015)

Fux, wie macht man das denn?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. März 2015)

Wahrscheinlich mit einer Lebendfalle.


----------



## wissefux (18. März 2015)

moin. auf gehts in runde 2 ...
lebendfalle scheidet aus, da marder offenbar zu schlau sind ...

es werden sämtliche einstiegsmöglichkeiten rund um die dachrinnen und um den first mit lochblech dicht gemacht. sein aktuelle eingang bekommt noch temporär ne ausgangsoption, falls er drin sein sollte. könnt ihr gucken im www : mardermielke, panzerdach
von aussen sieht man am ende nix mehr ...


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (18. März 2015)

Moin, Moin .
Endlich mal Sonne pur .


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. März 2015)

moin. moin. moin.

Wie gestern einigermaßen ausgepennt nach dem halben Frühsport im Pullover bei herrlicher Sonne 2-rädrig nach EB gelangt.

Das Argon RoCC wird fortlaufend noch optimiert: Den Hebi-Kettenkasten und meinen guten alten Brooks-Sattel wieder montiert.


----------



## mzaskar (18. März 2015)

In Frankfurt ist ja ganz schön was los heute


----------



## mzaskar (18. März 2015)

wahltho schrieb:


> moin. moin. moin.
> 
> Wie gestern einigermaßen ausgepennt nach dem halben Frühsport im Pullover bei herrlicher Sonne 2-rädrig nach EB gelangt.
> 
> Das Argon RoCC wird fortlaufend noch optimiert: Den Hebi-Kettenkasten und meinen guten alten Brooks-Sattel wieder montiert.



hast du dir einmal den neuen Brooks Cambium angeschaut? eine sehr gute Alternative zum Ledersattel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. März 2015)

mzaskar schrieb:


> In Frankfurt ist ja ganz schön was los heute



Frankfurt? Wo ist das denn?   



mzaskar schrieb:


> hast du dir einmal den neuen Brooks Cambium angeschaut? eine sehr gute Alternative zum Ledersattel.



Meinen guten alten Brooks (ca. 15 Jahre alt) habe ich perfekt auf mein Gesäß eingeritten, zudem habe ich so viel Zeug noch im Keller, da werde ich mir in nächster Zeit nix Neues mehr kaufen.


----------



## mzaskar (18. März 2015)

Das kenne ich, das mit dem Zeugs im Keller


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. März 2015)

**** Fettes Bäuerchen !!! ****

Heute gab's 'nen halben Gummigeier mit Pommes rot/weiss und zwei Beilagensalaten.

Zwischen dem 06. und 19. Juli soll es dann mit dem 4-rädrigen Spassgefährt zum Passstrassenschruppen in die Alpen gehen.

Dieses Jahr gibt es erstmal nur 4-Rad und keinen 2-Rad Urlaub.


----------



## mzaskar (18. März 2015)

Na dann stell mal einen Antrag an den Wettergott, dass dann die schönen Pässe auch offen sind


----------



## mzaskar (18. März 2015)

bei mir wird Urlaub ein bike und camp im Jura


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. März 2015)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Na dann stell mal einen Antrag an den Wettergott, dass dann die schönen Pässe auch offen sind



Das wird schon werden, gibt ja genug davon


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. März 2015)

mzaskar schrieb:


> bei mir wird Urlaub ein bike und camp im Jura



Campen würde A. Spass machen. Ich mag es überhaupt nicht. Ich brauche im Urlaub ein richtiges Bett und ein eigenes Bad.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. März 2015)

wahltho schrieb:


> Campen würde A. Spass machen. Ich mag es überhaupt nicht. Ich brauche im Urlaub ein richtiges Bett und ein eigenes Bad.



Habe vor die Spass-4-Rad-Alpen-Tour im Juli mit einer kleinen Schlemmertour zu kombinieren und eine Reihe guter Hotels und feiner Restaurants anzusteuern.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. März 2015)

Bei sehr schönem sonnigen Wetter am späten Nachmittag wieder 2-rädrig nach Hause gelangt.


----------



## wissefux (19. März 2015)

moin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. März 2015)

moin. moin.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. März 2015)

wahltho schrieb:


> Wie gestern einigermaßen ausgepennt nach dem halben Frühsport im Pullover bei herrlicher Sonne 2-rädrig nach EB gelangt.



 Dito

Endspurt ins w/e...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. März 2015)

wahltho schrieb:


> Habe vor die Spass-4-Rad-Alpen-Tour im Juli mit einer kleinen Schlemmertour zu kombinieren und eine Reihe guter Hotels und feiner Restaurants anzusteuern.



Die Grand Tour of Switzerland klingt verlockend.


----------



## mzaskar (19. März 2015)

Da kann ich dir in Sihlbrugg die Krone empfehlen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. März 2015)

Hatte mir mal die Hideaways-Ausgabe zur Grand Tour of Switzerland bestellt. Von den Hotels würde ich aber nicht alle nehmen, denn dann würde der Urlaub von den Kosten her wahrscheinlich 5-stellig (ohne Nachkommastellen)


----------



## mzaskar (19. März 2015)

Es gibt ein wunderschön altes Hotel - Das Rosalaui 
Herrlich gelegen in der Nähe vom susten und Grimsel, abgeschieden und mit einem ganz speziellen Flair  Bei meinem letzten Besuch gab es nicht einmal GSM


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. März 2015)

Sieht in der Tat sehr schön aus, aber Hotels mit Zimmer ohne eigenes Bad scheiden bei mir grundsätzlich aus.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. März 2015)

Fast geschafft ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. März 2015)

... geschafft.



wahltho schrieb:


> Bei sehr schönem sonnigen Wetter am späten Nachmittag wieder 2-rädrig nach Hause gelangt.



 Ditopost


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_g0nzales (20. März 2015)

Moin, Moin .
TGiF .


----------



## wissefux (20. März 2015)

wahltho schrieb:


> .... aber Hotels mit Zimmer ohne eigenes Bad scheiden bei mir grundsätzlich aus.



moin. eigenes wc sollte auch schon sein ... bei berghütten würde ich ne ausnahme machen, aber wenigstens nach eigenem zimmer statt matratzenlager schauen ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. März 2015)

moin. moin.moin.



wissefux schrieb:


> moin. eigenes wc sollte auch schon sein ... bei berghütten würde ich ne ausnahme machen, aber wenigstens nach eigenem zimmer statt matratzenlager schauen ...



In "eigenes Bad" war selbstverständlich auch "eigenes WC" inkludiert. Ich differenziere da nicht.

Berghütten und ähnliches scheiden bei mir ebenfalls grundsätzlich aus.

A. Familie hat mal 2005 mit Ihrer Familienhundertschaft ein Treffen auf der Schwäbischen Alp veranstaltet. Da sollte dann gemeinsam in so einem Wandererheim mit Stockbetten übernachtet werden. Da habe ich gestreikt und A. und mir ein Zimmer in einem schönen Hotel gesucht.


----------



## wissefux (20. März 2015)

hatte erst kürzlich ein angebot mit bad im zimmer, wc auf dem gang. wird also durchaus noch heute differenziert.
als kind in den 80 ern war gemeinsames bad&wc im urlaub noch standard, kannte es gar nicht anders und hab mir auch nicht viel dabei gedacht. heute bekommen sogar die kids beim hausbau ihr eigenes bad ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. März 2015)

wissefux schrieb:


> hatte erst kürzlich ein angebot mit bad im zimmer, wc auf dem gang. wird also durchaus noch heute differenziert.



Mag sein, ich wollte nur noch mal klarstellen, dass _ich_ da nicht differenziere. Wenn ich sage mit Bad meine ich selbstredend mit Bad _und WC_.

Ich schaue aber eh nur noch nach Hotels in einer Kategorie, wo Bad (inkl. WC) selbstverständlich sind. Gleiches gilt für Ferienwohnungen/-häuser.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. März 2015)

Habe mir noch mal in Ruhe die Streckenführung der Grand Tour of Switzerland angeschaut.

Die 1.600km sind ja echt vom Allerfeinsten. Nur im Südosten würde ich noch einen Abstecher ins Vinschgau einbauen. Übernachtung und Essen im Mohren in Burgeis und am nächsten Morgen recht früh, vor dem ganzen Touri-Verkehr dann das Stilfserjoch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. März 2015)

Die Sonne verdunkelt sich, der Weltuntergang naht


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. März 2015)

Hurra ich lebe noch


----------



## mzaskar (20. März 2015)

Sporttag am Freitag


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. März 2015)

Ein herrlicher Frühlingstag 

Heute erstmal bei Reifen Diehl die Sommerräder auf den GLA montieren lassen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. März 2015)

Wie goil ist das denn - Und The Stig auf dem Rohr  

http://www.welt.de/vermischtes/article138627931/Clarkson-Fans-fahren-mit-Panzer-bei-der-BBC-vor.html


----------



## wissefux (20. März 2015)

wahltho schrieb:


> Heute erstmal bei Reifen Diehl die Sommerräder auf den GLA montieren lassen.



mag gar nicht wechseln ... die felgen der winterreifen sind viel schöner und meine winterreifen sind spürbar bequemer zu fahren ...

erst nochmal im den schnee und dann muss es wohl doch sein ...


----------



## wissefux (21. März 2015)

vorausschauendes parken wird aktuell in hornau mit tickets zwischen 15 und 20 € belohnt. die stadt hat es echt nötig ...
in konsequenz parken dann die betroffenen gesetzeskonform (in fahrtrichtung und keinen mm auf dem gehweg) so dass die rettungskräfte ihren spass bekommen werden ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. März 2015)

moin. moin.

Man wundert sich manchmal in der Tat darüber, welche Prioritäten die lokalen Ordnungsämter haben


----------



## tarkowsky (21. März 2015)

wissefux schrieb:


> vorausschauendes parken wird aktuell in hornau mit tickets zwischen 15 und 20 € belohnt. die stadt hat es echt nötig ...
> in konsequenz parken dann die betroffenen gesetzeskonform (in fahrtrichtung und keinen mm auf dem gehweg) so dass die rettungskräfte ihren spass bekommen werden ...


Die haben ja schon seit Urzeiten ihr Geld mit nem festinstallierten Blitzer verdient. Tradition halt. Gruß aus Mammolshain.


----------



## wissefux (21. März 2015)

wahltho schrieb:


> moin. moin.
> 
> Man wundert sich manchmal in der Tat darüber, welche Prioritäten die lokalen Ordnungsämter haben


yep. den feuerteufel zur strecke bringen wäre sehr viel sinnvoller ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. März 2015)

Feuerteufel 

Ach so: Hab's per Google gefunden 

Normalerweise brennen die Mülltonnen doch in FFM  

Tja dem lokalen Ordnungsamt hier, scheint die Hundekackbeutelbenutzung wichtiger zu sein, als die Einhaltung der Schrittgeschwindigkeit in einer verkehrsberuhigten Zone


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. März 2015)

Gravity in 3D kommt fett


----------



## rockscient01 (21. März 2015)

War mal wer aufm Feldberg neulich? Wie schauts aus aktuell da oben? Liegt noch Schnee? Matschig?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. März 2015)

Tach auch


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. März 2015)

rockscient01 schrieb:


> War mal wer aufm Feldberg neulich? Wie schauts aus aktuell da oben? Liegt noch Schnee? Matschig?



Ich sehe, Du hast den Wetterlage Feldberg Fred bereits gefunden


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. März 2015)

Und bei der Winterpokalbetrügerei geht es auch schon wieder rund


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. März 2015)

Das Riese & Müller Delite Grey wurde heute morgen zerlegt.

Ich bringe es nicht über's Herz, dieses Arbeitspferd, das mir fast 15 Jahre gute und treue Dienste geleistet hat, dem Altmetall zu überlassen. Daher wurde der Rahmen in den unendlichen Weiten des Dachbodens der fürstlichen Datscha sicher eingelagert.


----------



## mzaskar (22. März 2015)

Winterreifen werden dann nach Ostern getauscht


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. März 2015)

Beim SLK hatte ich die Winterräder diesen Winter gar nicht erst montiert. Die Winterräder sehen genauso schön aus wie die Sommerräder, weil es beides die gleichen Original AMG-Felgen sind. Bei den Winterrädern sind die Reifen halt nur bis 270km/h zugelassen und die Hinterreifen sind 225er anstatt 255er.

Beim GLA sehen die Alufelgen der Winterräder eigentlich auch genauso schön aus, wie die Original MB-Felgen der Sommerräder. Die Winterreifen sind nur 215er anstatt 225er. Dafür sind die Winterreifen leider nur bis 210 freigegeben....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. März 2015)

Die neue Monet Ausstellung in FFM ist sehr empfehlenswert. Allerdings sollte man die Karten online kaufen, dann braucht man nicht anstehen.


----------



## wissefux (22. März 2015)

ich habe keine einschränkungen im vmax meiner winterräder


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. März 2015)

Könnte das etwa an der Vmax und nicht an den Winterreifen  liegen?


----------



## wissefux (23. März 2015)

wahltho schrieb:


> Könnte das etwa an der Vmax und nicht an den Winterreifen  liegen?


wäre denkbar 

moin


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (23. März 2015)

Moin, Moin .


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. März 2015)

Morgääähhhnnn 

Gerade leidlich ausgepennt aus den Federn gekrabbelt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. März 2015)

Nach dem halben Frühsport dann gut und trocken 2-rädrig nach EB gelangt.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. März 2015)

wissefux schrieb:


> wäre denkbar



Kann man ändern. Kauf' Dir doch einfach Winterreifen, die nur bis 160km/h pro Stunde zugelassen sind


----------



## wissefux (23. März 2015)

wahltho schrieb:


> Kann man ändern. Kauf' Dir doch einfach Winterreifen, die nur bis 160km/h pro Stunde zugelassen sind


ach nee, dann muß man sich ja wieder das cockpit mit so einem blöden aufkleber verschandeln ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. März 2015)

Den mache ich nie rein


----------



## Hopi (23. März 2015)

Moin Kinners,
warum tut radeln eigentlich immer an 2 Tagen weh, der Tag des fahrens und der Tag danach. Da ja die junge Dame in BF war, habe ich mir gedacht "schau doch mal was noch in den Beinen steckt", ich musste feststellen, nicht sehr viel. Ich habe es von der Haustür gerade mal so auf den kleinen Feldberg geschafft. Ich glaube, da steht die nächste Zeit noch viel Arbeit ins Haus, bevor das radeln wieder Spaß macht.


----------



## mzaskar (23. März 2015)

Hopi schrieb:


> Moin Kinners,
> warum tut radeln eigentlich immer an 2 Tagen weh, der Tag des fahrens und der Tag danach. Da ja die junge Dame in BF war, habe ich mir gedacht "schau doch mal was noch in den Beinen steckt", ich musste feststellen, nicht sehr viel. Ich habe es von der Haustür gerade mal so auf den kleinen Feldberg geschafft. Ich glaube, da steht die nächste Zeit noch viel Arbeit ins Haus, bevor das radeln wieder Spaß macht.


Kenne ich


----------



## mzaskar (23. März 2015)

Gestern mal eine kleine Runde mit dem Rennvelo gedreht  war hart ..... im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. März 2015)

**** Bäuerchen !!! ***
*
An dem letzten Stück Johannisbeer-Baiser-Torte in unserer Cafeteria konnte ich gerade einfach nicht vorbeigehen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. März 2015)

... mit der Johanisbeer-Baiser-Torte im Bauch auch wieder gut und trocken 2-rädrig nach Hause gelangt


----------



## wissefux (24. März 2015)

moin. kalt. sitzheizung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. März 2015)

wahltho schrieb:


> Morgääähhhnnn
> 
> Gerade leidlich ausgepennt aus den Federn gekrabbelt.



 Ditopost


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. März 2015)

wahltho schrieb:


> Nach dem halben Frühsport dann gut und trocken 2-rädrig nach EB gelangt.



 Nochmal Ditopost


----------



## mzaskar (24. März 2015)

so ne Torte könnte ich mir jetzt auch schmecken lassen


----------



## Hopi (24. März 2015)

nee Torte ist erst mal lange gestorben  ich bin wohl einer der ganz wenigen, die auch noch bei der Chemo zunehmen. Jetzt muss erst mal die Murmel in der Mitte meines Körpers verschwinden.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. März 2015)

Das wird alles schon wieder  - Hauptsache Du bist wieder gesund


----------



## wissefux (25. März 2015)

yep. gesundheit ist immer gut 

moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. März 2015)

wahltho schrieb:


> Morgääähhhnnn
> 
> ... leidlich ausgepennt aus den Federn gekrabbelt.





wahltho schrieb:


> Nach dem halben Frühsport dann gut und trocken 2-rädrig nach EB gelangt.



 2 x Dito


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. März 2015)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... auch wieder gut und trocken 2-rädrig nach Hause gelangt



 1 x Dito


----------



## ratte (25. März 2015)

Puh, wer hat denn den Wind eingeschaltet. 
Da fährt es sich genauso schnell die Rampen am Feldberg hoch wie ich heute über's Feld gekrochen bin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (26. März 2015)

Handbremse lösen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. März 2015)

moin. moin.

Nach dem halben Frühsport 2-rädriger Endspurt ins w/e...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. März 2015)

Bald ist es geschafft...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. März 2015)

... geschafft - w/e 

Am frühen Abend wieder gut und trocken 2-rädrig nach Hause gelangt.


----------



## wissefux (27. März 2015)

moin am heutigen tgif


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. März 2015)

moin. moin.

Gerade einigermaßen ausgepennt aus der Heia gekrabbelt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. März 2015)

wahltho schrieb:


> moin. moin.
> 
> Gerade einigermaßen ausgepennt aus der Heia gekrabbelt.



 Dito


----------



## mzaskar (28. März 2015)

Auf dem Berg ist man der Sonne näher 

http://www.hoch-ybrig.ch/winter/webcams/webcams/#mobileonly

Ich bin dann mal weg


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. März 2015)

Hier ist noch herrliches Frühlingswetter mit viel Sonne


----------



## ratte (28. März 2015)

Sonne inzwischen weg. 

Trotzdem eine schöne Tour gefahren.
Muss mir den Tag mal rot im Kalender anstreichen, wann sonst wird es wieder vorkommen, dass ich den Hopi an jedem Anstieg abhänge.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. März 2015)

Wieder jede Menge Zeugs erledigt von Gartenarbeit bis zur meditativen 4-Rad-Pflege.

2-Rad fahren bockt mich zur Zeit, bis auf die regelmässigen werktäglichen Fahrten nach EB, überhaupt nicht mehr. Bin wohl in den letzten 25 Jahren doch zu viel 2-Rad gefahren.


----------



## wissefux (29. März 2015)

moin. endlich ne vernünftige aufstehzeit ...

2 rad reizt mich auch kaum, selbst der weg zur arbeit hat genervt, weil schon nach wenigen metern das popometer negativ ausschlägt. seltsam das ...

gestern endlich mal den keller fertiggestellt und von einer zwischenzeitlichen müllhalde in einen halbwegs ansehnlichen wohnraum verwandelt ...

armes hopi ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. März 2015)

wahltho schrieb:


> moin. moin.
> 
> Gerade einigermaßen ausgepennt aus der Heia gekrabbelt.



 Dito



wissefux schrieb:


> ... selbst der weg zur arbeit hat genervt, weil schon nach wenigen metern das popometer negativ ausschlägt. seltsam das ....



Den Weg auf meinen Hochsitz in EB werde ich auch bis zum Ende meines Berufslebens in einigen Jahren ausschließlich mit dem 2-Rad zurücklegen.
a) Aus Gründen der Selbstdisziplin und Fitness
b) weil es die schnellste und flexibelste Variante ist, um zur Arbeit zu gelangen

Falls ich dieses Jahr doch noch Bock auf mehr 2-Rad bekommen sollte, dann wohl aber eher Trekking als MTB. Ansonsten habe ich vor, mich dieses Jahr in der Freizeit nach langer Zeit mal wieder auf mein Spass-4-Rad zu fokussieren.


----------



## Hopi (29. März 2015)

Man, warum muss es eigentlich immer am WE regnen. Da hätte man doch glatt noch mal eine Tour im Taunus machen können. Jetzt muss ich mir überlegen wie ich mich für die Rolle begeistern könnte.


----------



## wissefux (30. März 2015)

moin. tröstet es dich, dass es immer noch leicht regnet ?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. März 2015)

Moin. Moin.

Regen  

Sonnenschein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_g0nzales (30. März 2015)

Moin, Moin .
Stürmisch, Regen. Wollte heute das erste mal seit der OP mit dem Rad zur Arbeit.  Hab' s dann aber gelassen. Aber wenigstens am WE bei Sonne eine größere Trailrunde gedreht.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. März 2015)

wahltho schrieb:


> Nach dem halben Frühsport dann gut und trocken 2-rädrig nach EB gelangt.



 Ditopost


----------



## mzaskar (30. März 2015)

Morgäääähhhhhhnnnnnnnnnnn 

Zeitunstellung macht müde


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. März 2015)

wahltho schrieb:


> Am frühen Abend wieder gut und trocken 2-rädrig nach Hause gelangt.



 Nochmalditopost

Heute gab es am Nachmittag noch ein leckeres, grosses Stück Käsesahnetorte


----------



## wissefux (31. März 2015)

moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (31. März 2015)

moin moin

Bis kurz nach Acht in der Heia gelegen und selig gepennt. Danach halben Frühsport erledigt und gut und trocken 2-rädrig nach EB gelangt.

Ziemlich windig da draussen. Es hat mir mehrfach fast das Cappi von der fleischfarbenen Badekappe gepustet.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (31. März 2015)

Am späten Nachmittag bei herrlichem sonnigen Wetter auch wieder gut 2-rädrig nach Hause gelangt 

Ein strammer Gegenwind hat den Trainings-Effekt erhöht, konnte mich aber trotzdem nicht ins Schwitzen bringen


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (31. März 2015)

N'Abend liebe Plauscher,

hoffe, bei euch war' s ruhiger als hier. Der Sturm hat ziemlich gewütet.

Noch zwei Tage bis  zum verlängerten WE .


----------



## Deleted 68955 (31. März 2015)

Hier hat's auch ziemlich gestürmt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (31. März 2015)

In D lebt es sich halt doch am Besten  

http://www.spiegel.de/karriere/beru...nd-viel-freizeit-fuer-deutsche-a-1026521.html


----------



## wissefux (1. April 2015)

moin. heute ist bestimmt gelber sack slalom angesagt ...


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (1. April 2015)

wissefux schrieb:


> moin. heute ist bestimmt gelber sack slalom angesagt ...



Und Astslalom ...

Moin, Moin .
Langes WE rückt in Sichtweite .


----------



## wissefux (1. April 2015)

weder gelber sack- noch astslalom nötig gewesen ...


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (1. April 2015)

wissefux schrieb:


> weder gelber sack- noch astslalom nötig gewesen ...



Dito .

Nur das weiße Zeug auf den Scheiben hat sich nicht ganz von selbst entfernt .


----------



## mzaskar (1. April 2015)

wahltho schrieb:


> In D lebt es sich halt doch am Besten
> 
> http://www.spiegel.de/karriere/berufsleben/work-life-balance-gutes-einkommen-und-viel-freizeit-fuer-deutsche-a-1026521.html




Ich sollte mal die deutschen Stellenanzeigen studieren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (1. April 2015)

basti321 schrieb:


> Dito .
> 
> Nur das weiße Zeug auf den Scheiben hat sich nicht ganz von selbst entfernt .



Hier wird in den Bergen bis zu 1m von dem weissen Zeug erwartet.

In ZH wird es wohl grün bleiben


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. April 2015)

wahltho schrieb:


> moin moin
> 
> Bis kurz nach Acht in der Heia gelegen und selig gepennt. Danach halben Frühsport erledigt und gut und trocken 2-rädrig nach EB gelangt.



 WiedermalDitopost.

Etwas frisch, aber herrlich sonniges Wetter hier in EB


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. April 2015)

Immer noch recht windig da draussen. Gerade flog vor dem Fenster meines Hochsitzes in EB eine grosse Toom-Plastiktüte vorbei


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (1. April 2015)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Hier wird in den Bergen bis zu 1m von dem weissen Zeug erwartet.
> ...



Wir gut, dass ich da nicht wohne .


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (1. April 2015)

wahltho schrieb:


> Immer noch recht windig da draussen. Gerade flog vor dem Fenster meines Hochsitzes in EB eine grosse Toom-Plastiktüte vorbei



Plastiktüten gehören eh abgeschafft .
Hier ist es auch noch ziemlich windig.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. April 2015)

Da ich im 10. OG hocke, muss es wohl ziemlich windig sein, wenn hier eine grosse Plastiktüte vorbeifliegt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. April 2015)

Am frühen Abend auch wieder gut und trocken 2-rädrig nach Hause gelangt


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (1. April 2015)

wahltho schrieb:


> Da ich im 10. OG hocke, muss es wohl ziemlich windig sein, wenn hier eine grosse Plastiktüte vorbeifliegt


 
Hier windet's immer noch weiter. Nur Plastiktüten fliegen keine rum. Nicht mal auf Höhe des ersten OG. Aber das ist auch gut so  .


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. April 2015)

Gestern lag die Motorradabdeckplane des Nachbarn vor meinen Garagen.


----------



## wissefux (2. April 2015)

mit oder ohne motorrad ? 
denke, der sturm ist hier überstanden. jetzt gibts bald erst mal 4 frei-tage am stück ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. April 2015)

wahltho schrieb:


> moin moin
> 
> Bis kurz nach Acht in der Heia gelegen und selig gepennt. Danach halben Frühsport erledigt und gut und trocken 2-rädrig nach EB gelangt.



 Schonwiederditoheuteabernurfastpost

... heute mit Regenjacke und nicht ganz trocken, waren aber nur ein paar Tropfen 



wissefux schrieb:


> mit oder ohne motorrad ? .



Ohne Motorrad, aber den Japaner wollte ich auch nicht haben


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. April 2015)

Das ist doch mal eine gute Erfindung 

http://www.spiegel.de/auto/aktuell/...-reflektieren-radfahrer-nachts-a-1026732.html


----------



## mzaskar (2. April 2015)

One for die Urlaubsplanung  

http://www.spiegel.de/reise/europa/geheime-orte-mera-tal-in-spanien-a-1022618.html


----------



## ratte (2. April 2015)

Sonne, Regen, Sonne, Schnee, Sonne, Hagel, Sonne, 4 Stunden Vollsperrung A7 + 1 Stunde Umleitung...
Viele Grüße aus Fehmarn


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. April 2015)

Viel Spass

Morgen schenke ich meinem Arbeitgeber quasi einen Frei-Tag 

... aber damit kann ich leben


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. April 2015)

wahltho schrieb:


> Am späten Nachmittag bei herrlichem sonnigen Wetter auch wieder gut 2-rädrig nach Hause gelangt
> 
> Ein strammer Gegenwind hat den Trainings-Effekt erhöht, konnte mich aber trotzdem nicht ins Schwitzen bringen



 Erneuterditopost


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (3. April 2015)

Moin, Moin .

Endlich frei und laanges WE .
Die Sonne scheint. Geschneit hat's auch wieder. GsD keinen Meter .


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. April 2015)

moin.

Einigermaßen ausgepennt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. April 2015)

wahltho schrieb:


> moin.
> 
> Einigermaßen ausgepennt



 Ditopost


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ratte (4. April 2015)

Von der Sonne im Gesicht geweckt. 
Guten Morgen. 

(Memo an mich: bis heute Abend über eine Alternative Zimmerabdunklung nachdenken)


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. April 2015)

Gestern war hier in Vorderhöhe auch herrliche Sonne. Nachmittags lange auf der Terrasse gesessen.

Heute regnet es gerade (wie vorausgesagt).

Lt. Wettervohersage soll es dann aber richtig goiles Wetter geben


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (4. April 2015)

Moin, Moin .



wahltho schrieb:


> ...
> Heute regnet es gerade (wie vorausgesagt)...



Dito.
Wenigstens hat die Einrichtung der Playstation für meine Kids funktioniert. Damit ist der halbe Regentag eh schon sinnvoll verbracht .


----------



## wissefux (4. April 2015)

heute den ganzen tag schneefall. es kann nur besser werden ....


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. April 2015)

Ab jetzt wird es permanent besser: Ende kommender Woche 20 Grad


----------



## wissefux (5. April 2015)

viel wärmer braucht es gar nicht werden ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. April 2015)

moin. moin.

Vorderhöhe meldet herrlichen Sonnenschein und Frühlingswetter


----------



## ratte (5. April 2015)

Dito aus Fehmarn.
Wieder Sonnenbrandgefahr. ;-)


----------



## mzaskar (5. April 2015)

wahltho schrieb:


> Viel Spass
> 
> Morgen schenke ich meinem Arbeitgeber quasi einen Frei-Tag
> 
> ... aber damit kann ich leben



Du bist do ein guter Mitarbeiter


----------



## mzaskar (5. April 2015)

1/2 Meter Neuschnee und es schneit weiter. Morgen bestes Wetter --> ab auf die Latte


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. April 2015)

Herrliches Frühlingswetter. Im Pullover auf dem 2-Rad unterwegs gewesen 



mzaskar schrieb:


> Morgen bestes Wetter --> ab auf die Latte



 Du Sau! - Auf wessen Latte steigst Du denn?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. April 2015)

moin 

Gerade aus der Heia gekrabbelt und einigermaßen ausgepennt - nach 11 Stunden wohl auch kein Wunder


----------



## mzaskar (6. April 2015)

Frohe Ostern 










Und viele bunte Eier


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. April 2015)

Dicke Eier habe ich schon, soll ich die etwa jetzt auch noch bunt anmalen


----------



## mzaskar (6. April 2015)

Lustig )


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. April 2015)

Diese Woche übe ich mal wieder die 3-Tagewoche.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (6. April 2015)

Ich auch denke ich


----------



## wissefux (7. April 2015)

moin. nochmal 4 tage schnee und kälte satt gehabt. jetzt reichts dann aber auch mal ...


----------



## mzaskar (7. April 2015)

Brrrr die Kälte hat mich in den ÖPNV getrieben 

Guten Morgen ihr Veteranen des MTB Forum's


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. April 2015)

Morgääähnnn 

Gerade mäßig ausgepennt aus der Heia gekrabbelt. Erstmal Espresso.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. April 2015)

Schönes sonniges Wetter da draußen. Noch den halben Frühspoer erledigt. Gleich geht's auf das Zweirad Richtung EB.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. April 2015)

Bei herrlich sonnigem Wetter sehr schön 2-rädrig nach EB gelangt.

"All is Lost" ist übrigens ein sehr empfehlenswerter Film.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. April 2015)

Bei noch schönerem Wetter auch wieder gut 2-rädrig nach Hause gelangt.

Heute sogar leicht ins Schwitzen bekommen, weil ich dabei einen 5-Liter-Kanister mit Tiefengrund in der linken Hand transportiert habe


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. April 2015)

moin

Vor 8:00 Uhr brauche ich momentan gar nicht erst zu versuchen, aus dem Bett zu krabbeln.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. April 2015)

Bei sonnigem Wetter sehr schön 2-rädrig nach EB gelangt 

Heute morgen war es um die Uhrzeit schon etwas milder als gestern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (8. April 2015)

Hier ist es Morgens noch unter 0 ..... vielleicht sollte ich auch mal zur Mittagszeit zur Arbeit fahren


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. April 2015)

Unter Null ist doch auch kein Problem. Kalt ist erst ab -10 Grad.


----------



## mzaskar (8. April 2015)

Ja wenn man, wie du, das ganze Jahr fährt. Nur dann damit anfangen, mit dem Bike zur Arbeit zu fahren ist nicht sooooo schön.
Aber ich habe wieder Lust 

Jetzt sag micht: "papperlafax" 

Ist dein Tourenbomber eigentlich fertig? Machst du es mit Packtaschen oder eher mit Anhänger?

Ich habe für meines jetzt erstmal die Conti Contact auf eine freien LRS aufgezogen und bin erstaut wieviel das doch nochmals ausmacht gegenüber einem X-King. Solange es trocken und wenig Schotter hat


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. April 2015)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Ist dein Tourenbomber eigentlich fertig? Machst du es mit Packtaschen oder eher mit Anhänger?



Du meinst mein Argon 4.0 Version Trekking? Das ist schon längst fertig und läuft wie eine Eins. Wenn ich damit einmal eine längere Tour machen sollte, dann mit meinen Ortliebs.

Lediglich die linke Fastfoot-Kurbel, die mir Tune vor ein paar Jahren als Ersatzteil geschenkt hat, muss ich irgendwann noch mal in Schwarz umeloxieren lassen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. April 2015)

Bei schönem Wetter am späten Nachmittag auch wieder gut 2-rädrig nach Hause gelangt 

Morgen ist schon wieder Endspurt ins w/e angesagt...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. April 2015)

moin.

Heute immerhin schon kurz vor Acht aus der Heia gekrabbelt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. April 2015)

Heute zum ersten Mal ohne Jacke nur mit Pullover auf dem 2-Rad unterwegs gewesen. Herrliches sonniges und mildes Wetter da draussen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. April 2015)

wahltho schrieb:


> Bei schönem Wetter am späten Nachmittag auch wieder gut 2-rädrig nach Hause gelangt
> 
> Morgen ist schon wieder Endspurt ins w/e angesagt...



 Ditopost


----------



## Nuke2 (9. April 2015)

Heute das gute Wetter ausgenutzt und 2-rädrig zur Arbeit und wieder zurück gekommen. Macht das Spaß bei dem Wetter!
Es wird Sommer


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. April 2015)

Volleszustimmungpost


----------



## wissefux (10. April 2015)

moin. gut und trocken 2 rädrig in den fph gelangt ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. April 2015)

moin. moin.

Bis 10:30 Uhr in der Heia gelegen. A. hätte mir Ihre schwere Erkältung wirklich nicht auch noch vererben müssen


----------



## mzaskar (10. April 2015)

sie teilt halt alles gerne mit dir ..... in guten wie in schlechten Zeiten


----------



## wissefux (11. April 2015)

moin und gute besserung dem maladiertem ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. April 2015)

moin. moin.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. April 2015)

moin. moin. moin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (12. April 2015)

moin. moin. moin. moin.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. April 2015)

moin. moin. moin.

Bis gerade in der Heia gelegen...


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (13. April 2015)

Moin, Moin ,
zum ersten Mal seit der OP wieder mit dem Rad in der Arbeit .


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. April 2015)

wahltho schrieb:


> Bis gerade in der Heia gelegen...



... und trotzdem pünktlich mit dem 2-Rad auf den Hochsitz nach EB gelangt 

Herrlich mildes Wetter da draussen. Erstmal morgens nur mit Pullover, ohne Jacke.



basti321 schrieb:


> zum ersten Mal seit der OP wieder mit dem Rad in der Arbeit .



 Glückwunsch


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (13. April 2015)

wahltho schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Glückwunsch



Danke @wahltho . Ist wieder ein schönes Gefühl,  vor allem jetzt im Frühling .


----------



## wissefux (13. April 2015)

basti321 schrieb:


> Danke @wahltho . Ist wieder ein schönes Gefühl,  vor allem jetzt im Frühling .



op's gehören einfach in die winterzeit


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (13. April 2015)

wissefux schrieb:


> op's gehören einfach in die winterzeit



So ist es .

Unter charakterformenden Bedingungen wieder gut nach Hause gelangt .


----------



## ratte (13. April 2015)

basti321 schrieb:


> Unter charakterformenden Bedingungen wieder gut nach Hause gelangt .


Auch eine nette Umschreibung.
Aber immerhin wieder Radfahren.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (13. April 2015)

ratte schrieb:


> ....
> Aber immerhin wieder Radfahren.



Jepp. Und eine steife Brise erhöht definitiv den Trainingseffekt .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. April 2015)

wahltho schrieb:


> Bei schönem Wetter am späten Nachmittag auch wieder gut 2-rädrig nach Hause gelangt



 Ditopost

Für Operationen ist keine Jahreszeit passen


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (14. April 2015)

Moin, Moin .



wahltho schrieb:


> ....
> Für Operationen ist keine Jahreszeit passen




Die Gründe für OPs gehören grundsätzlich abgeschafft.


Aber wenn  schon eine sein muss, dann gilt:


wissefux schrieb:


> op's gehören einfach in die winterzeit



.


----------



## wissefux (14. April 2015)

wissefux schrieb:


> op's gehören einfach in die winterzeit



obwohl, auch nicht so ganz. hat mich schliesslich meinen wintersporturlaub gekostet ...
aber ohne op würde ich wohl nie wieder irgendwohin gefahren sein ...

wünsche allen eine laaaange op freie zeit ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. April 2015)

moin. moin. moin.

Schon fast 45 Jahre OP frei 

... lediglich als Kind die Polypen entfernt bekommen


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (14. April 2015)

wahltho schrieb:


> moin. moin. moin.
> 
> ... lediglich als Kind die Polypen entfernt bekommen



Jupp. Die waren bei mir auch das Erste, was operiert wurde.

Ansonsten noch eine OP, auch als Kind. Dann nichts mehr bis Januar.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. April 2015)

Sehr schön 2-rädrig nach EB gelangt. Heute wieder nur Pullover vonnöten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (14. April 2015)

hatte auch nur als kind die mandeln raus bekommen. ansonsten funzte bis ende 2014 alles einwandfrei. von den selbstzugefügten blessuren mal abgesehen ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. April 2015)

Bei herrlich sonnigem und warmen Wetter am späten Nachmittag auch gut wieder 2-rädrig nach Hause gelangt 

Morgen fliegt A. nach Südafrika und ich werde glaube ich am w/e mal mit dem Spass-4-Rad in die Rhön düsen


----------



## wissefux (14. April 2015)

einmal gas durchdrücken und du bist da. lohnt sich doch gar nicht ...

hatte ich schon erwähnt, dass mir die apple watch aufn keks geht ? wollte nur mal gucken und werde sofort des tresen verwiesen, da ich ja keinen termin hatte ... so langsam spinnen die ein wenig ... ok, es war der probiertisch zum uhr anlegen. irgendwo an der wand konnte ich dann mal an einer fest installierten uhr rumspielen. dennoch finde ich das gehabe im apple store leicht übertrieben ... hab ich halt nicht die edition vorbestellt. pech.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. April 2015)

Ne Kollegin hat sie sofort bestellt... Sechs Wochen Lieferzeit.

Für mich kommt sie wegen meiner Liebhaberei für mechanische Uhren nicht in Frage...


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (15. April 2015)

Moin, Moin .

Mitte der Woche. Fast über'n Berg .


----------



## wissefux (15. April 2015)

moin. die watch hat ne mechanische krone 

mitte der woche. unterbrechung der frei-tage wg. einer schulung ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. April 2015)

Morgääähnnn 

Bis gerade selig gepennt


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (15. April 2015)

Windstill und sonnig mit Shirt und Windstopperjacke gut in die Arbeit gelangt.
Anfänglich war's noch ein bisserl frisch. Nachdem die 'Heizung" auf Touren gekommen war, war's grad richtig .


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. April 2015)

Nach dem halben Frühsport bei herrlichem Sommerwetter sehr schön 2-rädrig nach EB gelangt.

Heute erstmals morgens ohne Pullover nur in kurzem Oberhemd.


----------



## mzaskar (15. April 2015)

Frisch am Morgen - hot am Mittag - mal sehen was der Abend bringt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. April 2015)

Hab' mir mal die vier Curves-Reiseführer/Bildbände, die die Alpen abdecken, bestellt


----------



## Hopi (15. April 2015)

Moin Gemeinde, was ein super Bikewetter  ich begleite die Dame des Hauses diese Woche jeden Morgen mit dem Bike zur Arbeit und es wird immer besser. Heute noch die Runde etwas erweitert, über die Staustufe Flörsheim , ich werde noch richtig Fit wenn das so weitergeht .


----------



## mzaskar (15. April 2015)

wahltho schrieb:


> Hab' mir mal die vier Curves-Reiseführer/Bildbände, die die Alpen abdecken, bestellt



Motorradreiseführer? Darfst du die mit dem 4-Rad überhaupt nutzen


----------



## mzaskar (15. April 2015)

Hopi schrieb:


> Moin Gemeinde, was ein super Bikewetter  ich begleite die Dame des Hauses diese Woche jeden Morgen mit dem Bike zur Arbeit und es wird immer besser. Heute noch die Runde etwas erweitert, über die Staustufe Flörsheim , ich werde noch richtig Fit wenn das so weitergeht .



Oh, da muss ich ja auch mal Gas geben


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. April 2015)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Motorradreiseführer? Darfst du die mit dem 4-Rad überhaupt nutzen



Das sind keine speziellen Motorradreiseführer, da hast Du etwas nicht richtig verstandne


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. April 2015)

4-Rad-Fahrer Achtung!

Morgen ist in D wieder Blitzkrieg angesagt!

http://www.n-tv.de/auto/Bald-kommt-der-europaweite-Blitzerangriff-article14872876.html


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (16. April 2015)

Moin, Moin .
Letzter Arbeitstag.  Morgen ist mal ein echter Frei-Tag für mich .


----------



## mzaskar (16. April 2015)

wahltho schrieb:


> Das sind keine speziellen Motorradreiseführer, da hast Du etwas nicht richtig verstandne



ah ok  könnt euch ja mal melden wenn ihr bei mir in der nähe durchschippert


----------



## wissefux (16. April 2015)

basti321 schrieb:


> Moin, Moin .
> Letzter Arbeitstag.  Morgen ist mal ein echter Frei-Tag für mich .


dito


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. April 2015)

moin. moin.

A. ist gut in Johannesburg angekommen.

Bis Acht Uhr gepennt. Halben Frühsport erledigt. Bei herrlich sonnigem Wetter sehr schön 2-rädrig nach EB gelangt, Wiederum ohne Pullover im kurzen Oberhemd.

Endspurt ins w/e...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. April 2015)

mzaskar schrieb:


> ah ok  könnt euch ja mal melden wenn ihr bei mir in der nähe durchschippert



Ich plane alleine zu fahren. Besser ist es ohne Beifahrer auf einer solchen Tour.


----------



## mzaskar (16. April 2015)

Auch alleine bist du mir willkommen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. April 2015)

Aber nicht, dass ich Dich dann wieder kurzfristig beim p.....n störe


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. April 2015)

Der Upgrade des Heimkino-Equipments wird fortgesetzt, besser gesagt erstmal abgeschlossen:

Mir wurde sehr günstig ein fast neuer Sony VPL-HW55ES 3D/Full HD Beamer angeboten. Der wird im Sportkeller den alten Panasonic PT-AE4000E ersetzen.


----------



## wissefux (16. April 2015)

ich nehm noch elektroschrott an


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_g0nzales (16. April 2015)

wissefux schrieb:


> ich nehm noch elektroschrott an



Jepp. Kann auch gerne bei mir entsorgt werden .

Bin am Abend mit der Vorbereitungsgruppe der LG für den heurigen Alpen-X Lite mitgefahren. Uiuiui, tun mir jetzt alle Knochen weh . Nix mehr gewohnt. Mehr Training vonnöten.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (17. April 2015)

Moin, Moin .

Leider bedeckt und regnerisch am Frei-Tag.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. April 2015)

moin. moin. moin.

Bis gerade selig gepennt.

Ebenfalls bedeckt hier, aber trocken.


----------



## mzaskar (17. April 2015)

wahltho schrieb:


> Aber nicht, dass ich Dich dann wieder kurzfristig beim p.....n störe


Das kann schon mal passieren  Obwohl ich ja mittlerweile auch Golf spiele


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. April 2015)

moin.

Sonniges, windiges Wetter.



mzaskar schrieb:


> Das kann schon mal passieren  Obwohl ich ja mittlerweile auch Golf spiele



Was hat den Golfen mit P....en zu tun? 

Ersteres tut man doch eher, wenn es mit Letzterem nicht mehr so klappt 

In beiden Fällen hat ja wenigstens irgendwas mit Bällen in zu tun.

Naja ich bin jedenfalls mit Besuchsanmeldungen etwas vorsichtiger geworden, damit ich nicht kurzfristig wieder ausgeplant werde, sobald sich was besseres findet 

Gleich geht's mit dem Spaß-4-Rad in die Rhön


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (18. April 2015)

Moin, Moin .

Wolken-Sonne-Mix. Kein Wind. Mal schauen, was ich heute noch so mache.  Hab noch keinen Plan.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. April 2015)

Schöne Grüße aus der Rhön


----------



## wissefux (19. April 2015)

moin. bei so vielen schäfchen helfen auch die vielen pferdchen nicht weiter 

frisch heuer ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. April 2015)

moin. moin.

Herrlicher Sonnenschein hier in der Rhön.


----------



## wissefux (19. April 2015)

dito in der heimat ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (19. April 2015)

gestern wurde der stoppomat am feldberg eröffnet. tim böhme hat für die mtb strecke mal eben ne zeit von 30 min vorgelegt, karl platt auf der strasse 27 min.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (19. April 2015)

Moin, Moin .
Frisch auch hier. Zumindest sollte @wahltho nach diesem Erlebnis vorerst keine Schlafprobleme mehr haben. Sind ja genug Schäfchen und noch dazu live


----------



## mzaskar (19. April 2015)

Grillmobil im Einsatz


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. April 2015)

Zurück aus der Rhön.

Hochröhnstrasse und Hochröhnring sind   

Wenn man sich das Treiben auf dem Flugplatz auf der Wasserkuppe so anschaut gerät man doch in Versuchung, noch mal die PPL zu machen. Die Führerscheine zu Land und zu Wasser habe ich ja, die zur Luft fehlen noch.


----------



## mzaskar (19. April 2015)

Schlange vor dem Hecht gerettet


----------



## wissefux (19. April 2015)

welcher hecht ?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. April 2015)

Hoffentlich ein Toller


----------



## mzaskar (19. April 2015)

Die einen spielen Golf, die anderen denken übers fliegen nach


----------



## wissefux (20. April 2015)

die nächsten fahren rad ...
sackrig kalt is es ... zum glück nur auf der hinfahrt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. April 2015)

moin. moin.

Ich werde wohl immer zu den Anderen gehören.

Bis Acht gepennt, halben Frühsport erledigt, bei herrlich sonnigem. warmen Wetter im kurzen Oberhemd gut 2-rädrig nach EB gelangt.


----------



## mzaskar (20. April 2015)

Du mutierst noch zum Langschläfer


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. April 2015)

Ich geniesse doch schon jetzt schon sehr lange den Luxus, des extrem kurzen Weges auf meinen Hochsitz.

Bis zwanzig nach Acht pennen und immer noch pünktlich auf dem Hochsitz sein.


----------



## mzaskar (20. April 2015)

Da beneide ich dich ja schon etwas


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. April 2015)

Ich mich auch 

Am frühen Abend bei herrlich hwarmen Frühsommerwetter gut wieder 2-rädrig nach Hause gelangt.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (21. April 2015)

wissefux schrieb:


> die nächsten fahren rad ...
> sackrig kalt is es ... zum glück nur auf der hinfahrt.



Ditopost, brrrr. Aber schön sonnig .

Moin, Moin .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. April 2015)

moin.



wahltho schrieb:


> Bis Acht gepennt, halben Frühsport erledigt, bei herrlich sonnigem. warmen Wetter im kurzen Oberhemd gut 2-rädrig nach EB gelangt.



 Ditopost


----------



## mzaskar (21. April 2015)

Hoi Thomas
hast du eigentlich schon einmal die Lager bei deinen Heliussen gewechselt?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. April 2015)

Yepp. Mehrfach. Ist aber schon länger her.

a) Braucht man Spezialwerkzeug
b) Muss man Vorsicht walten lassen, damit man die Lager nicht versehentlich schief einpresst und die Lagersitze beschädigt oder gar zerstört.

Das allererste Mal habe ich es irgendwann in 2008 gemeinsam mit dem 2-Rad-Mechanikermeister meines Vertrauens anhand eines Lehrfilms, den mir Nicolai damals zur Verfügung gestellt hatte, gemacht. Danach habe ich es dann immer allein hingekriegt.

In dem Lehrfilm wurden die Lager mit einem Plastikhammer auf einer glatten Oberfläche eingeschlagen. Ich habe das aber immer mit einer Schraubzwinge gemacht.

Ich würde aber erstmal einen kleinen Lagercheck machen. Hinterrad ausbauen, Dämpfer aushängen, Spiel prüfen. Die Lager sind korrekt eingestellt, wenn sich der Hinterbau gaaannnzzzz langsam von selbst absenkt. Das Spiel wird über die Deckel eingestellt. Auf der einen Seite ist eine kleine Inbusmadenschraube, die als Sicherung dient. Die erst lösen und dann mit der grossen Inbusschraube das Spiel einstellen. Danach die Magenschraube wieder anziehen.

Gut ist auch immer die Deckel ganz abschrauben, darunter zu reinigen und gutes Lagerfett zum Abdichten drunter zu machen, ....


----------



## mzaskar (21. April 2015)

Ja das werde ich auch erst mal alles checken  Ich habe noch ein Einpresswerkzeug vom Cube, und für Steuerkopflager, evtl. kann ich da etwas verwenden  

Danke für den Tip mit dem Lager einstellen


----------



## mzaskar (21. April 2015)

wissefux schrieb:


> welcher hecht ?





wahltho schrieb:


> Hoffentlich ein Toller



Der Im Karpfenteich halt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. April 2015)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Ja das werde ich auch erst mal alles checken  Ich habe noch ein Einpresswerkzeug vom Cube, und für Steuerkopflager, evtl. kann ich da etwas verwenden
> 
> Danke für den Tip mit dem Lager einstellen



Hast Du wirklich noch nie das Lagerspiel kontrolliert?  - Das ist aber sträflich 

Falls die Lager getauscht werden sollten, solltest Du Dich vorher damit ausführlich beschäftigen. Es sind nicht nur die Lager, sondern auch die Igus-Scheiben, die korrekt verbaut werden müssen. Die Lager sind nicht nur geklemmt. Beim Einpressen der Lager kannst Du ganze Rahmenbauteile versauen. 

Da Du das Lagerset eh wirst bestellen müssen, würde ich mir das Werkzeug gleich mit bestellen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. April 2015)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Der Im Karpfenteich halt



Ich bin auf jeden Fall ein toller Hecht


----------



## wissefux (21. April 2015)

ich bin ein fux


----------



## mzaskar (21. April 2015)

wahltho schrieb:


> Hast Du wirklich noch nie das Lagerspiel kontrolliert?  - Das ist aber sträflich
> .



Ich schon, bei meinem ist alles in Ordnung 

Die neuen Rahmen haben Gleitlager und die Igusscheiben. 
Werkzeuge habe ich


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. April 2015)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Ich schon, bei meinem ist alles in Ordnung




Ach so, bei wem denn dann nicht?  



mzaskar schrieb:


> Die neuen Rahmen haben Gleitlager und die Igusscheiben.
> Werkzeuge habe ich



Die Technik der Lager hat sich ja dann nicht geändert. Man konnte schon immer zwischen Nadel- und Gleitlagern wählen. Laut Falko von N. vertrauen viele User mmer noch eher Nadellagern aus Metall als Gleitlagern aus Kunststoff.

Amazon Fire TV Stick erfolgreich in die AV-Analage im Wohnzimmer integriert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. April 2015)

wissefux schrieb:


> ich bin ein fux



Hoffentlich auch ein toller Fux und nicht nur ein Sparfux


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. April 2015)

Ach so: Am späten Nachmittag  bei herrlichem Sommerwetter sehr schön 2-rädrig nach Hause gelangt.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. April 2015)

wahltho schrieb:


> Bis Acht gepennt, halben Frühsport erledigt, bei herrlich sonnigem. warmen Wetter im kurzen Oberhemd gut 2-rädrig nach EB gelangt.



 Erneuter Ditopost


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. April 2015)

22.222 Posts


----------



## wissefux (22. April 2015)

wahltho schrieb:


> Hoffentlich auch ein toller Fux und nicht nur ein Sparfux


wär ich ein sparfux, hätt ich deutlich mehr kohle ...
gespart wird nur dann, wenn qualität und optik es irgendwie zulassen 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## wissefux (22. April 2015)

wahltho schrieb:


> 22.222 Posts


 sauber


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. April 2015)

Bald habe ich mich mir wieder den Platz 8 der Forums-Spammer zurückerobert


----------



## mzaskar (22. April 2015)

Soderle, leider hat nachstellen das Problem nicht beheben können Als ran an den Speck

Leichtbau





Hinterbau braucht man nicht




Achse ist putt


----------



## mzaskar (22. April 2015)

Spammer oder Spanner 

aber eigentlich "alter" Spammer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. April 2015)

Das kann ich auch


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. April 2015)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Achse ist putt



Das ist es Meistens. Ist halt der der neuralgische Punkte der Lagerung.


----------



## mzaskar (22. April 2015)

aber besser Achse als Rahmen, von daher, gut so .... eben mit Bedacht designed


----------



## mzaskar (22. April 2015)

könntest abel mal aufräumen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. April 2015)

Werd's weitergeben 

Ist ja nicht meine Werkstatt, meine sieht immer Picobello aus - Bin ja bekannterweise Pedant und Perfektionist


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. April 2015)

Hier mal ein liebes Tierchen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cynthia (22. April 2015)

... aus SA?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. April 2015)

... Yepp 

A. hat ein paar Bilder in die iCloud geladen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. April 2015)

mzaskar schrieb:


> aber besser Achse als Rahmen, von daher, gut so .... eben mit Bedacht designed



Naja, das hat nur sehr eingeschränkt was miteinander zu tun.

Wenn Du es einmal zerlegt hast, würde ich übrigens gleich alle Lager komplett erneuern.

... und Obacht beim Montieren, da kann man mehr bei kaputt machen, als beim Zerlegen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. April 2015)

Am späten Nachmittag bei herrlichem Wetter wieder gut 2-rädrig nach Hause gelangt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. April 2015)

Gleich geht's zur zweiten Hälfte des Sportprogramms ins Kellerfitti...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. April 2015)

Vorher muss ich aber noch etwas anderes erledigen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. April 2015)

Bald geschafft...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. April 2015)

Spätsport erledigt.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. April 2015)

Morgen ist schon wieder Endspurt ins w/e angesagt...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. April 2015)

Nummer 8 Again


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (22. April 2015)

schwer vorstellbar, dass es noch 7 bessere spammer gibt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. April 2015)

Kann ich mir auch kaum vorstellen


----------



## mzaskar (23. April 2015)

Morgen, nee heute ist Reinigung vorgesehen und Endspurt ins WE und Urlaub   Morgen ist dann Lagermontage, ich werde berichten, vorgesehen. Am Samstag dann noch Bremsen und Antrieb und neue Züge 

Sonntag dann Golf oder Po**en oder beides


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. April 2015)

moin.



wahltho schrieb:


> Bis Acht gepennt, halben Frühsport erledigt, bei herrlich sonnigem. warmen Wetter im kurzen Oberhemd gut 2-rädrig nach EB gelangt.



Erneuerter, erneuter Ditopost 

Heute war es etwas frischer, kurzes Oberhemd war aber trotzdem ok.

Wer kann sollte morgen noch das schöne Wetter geniessen, denn am Wochenende wird es erstmal schlecht.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. April 2015)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Sonntag dann Golf oder Po**en oder beides



Muss das Po**en jetzt bei Dir schon immer angekündigt werden?  

Der Rasenspaziergang mit Metallprügel wird am Sonntag wohl sprichwörtlich ins Wasser fallen 

Wessen Nicolai ist das eigentlich?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. April 2015)

Heute habe ich es mal geschafft, unterwegs ein Foto vom Argon RoCC V 4.0 Trekking zu schiessen:


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. April 2015)

wahltho schrieb:


> Morgen ist schon wieder Endspurt ins w/e angesagt...



Fast geschafft...


----------



## wissefux (23. April 2015)

yep. morgen noch


----------



## mzaskar (23. April 2015)

Ist schön geworden  

Ab Morgen eine Woche Frei-Tag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. April 2015)

Merci 

Am späten Nachmittag sehr schön 2-rädrig nach Hause gelangt.

Spätsport erledigt.

Da das Wetter ab Samstag schlecht werden soll, überlege ich morgen spontan eine 4-Rad-Oben-One-Tour einzulegen


----------



## mzaskar (23. April 2015)

Das früstliches Ross mach aber auch bestimmt saumässig Spass


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. April 2015)

Wessen Nicolai überholst Du zur Zeit eigentlich?


----------



## wissefux (24. April 2015)

moin.


----------



## Hopi (24. April 2015)

wahltho schrieb:


> Da das Wetter ab Samstag schlecht werden soll, überlege ich morgen spontan eine 4-Rad-Oben-One-Tour einzulegen




Das Wetter wird klasse am WE  ganz sicher ( und im Neo ist es egal ob es regnet  ).

Ein wirklich sehr schönes Rad hat sich der Herr da aufgebaut! Kette oder Zahnriemen?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. April 2015)

moin. moin.

Kette gekapselt mit Hebi-Kettenschutz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (24. April 2015)

Das von Olaf, heute ist Montage angesagt, sollte alles gut gehen (crossing Fingers) alle Lagersitze sehen noch gut aus


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. April 2015)

Naja wenn Du die Gleitlager aus Kunststoff verwendest ist es mit dem Ein- und Ausschlagen ja auch nicht so schlimm.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. April 2015)

Mahlzeit!


----------



## mzaskar (25. April 2015)

Japp alles easy


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. April 2015)

Aber total.


----------



## wissefux (25. April 2015)

sowas von


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. April 2015)

Peace.


----------



## mzaskar (26. April 2015)

Schöne Träume


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. April 2015)

moin 



mzaskar schrieb:


> Schöne Träume



Gehabt?


----------



## wissefux (27. April 2015)

tach auch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. April 2015)

auch tach.


----------



## wissefux (27. April 2015)

gn8


----------



## wissefux (28. April 2015)

moin


----------



## mzaskar (28. April 2015)

vom Sonntag


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. April 2015)

moin. moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. April 2015)

wahltho schrieb:


> moin. moin



 Ditopost


----------



## wissefux (30. April 2015)

moin. wochenfinale.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. April 2015)

moin. moin.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. Mai 2015)

wahltho schrieb:


> moin. moin.



 Ditopost


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (1. Mai 2015)

Jede Tour braucht ein Ziel










Leider war die Fernsicht etwas weniger gut


----------



## wissefux (2. Mai 2015)

moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. Mai 2015)

moin moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. Mai 2015)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Leider war die Fernsicht etwas weniger gut



Vor und/oder nach dem Alk?


----------



## mzaskar (2. Mai 2015)

Vorher  dacjhte das Bier macht den Blick wieder klar, hat aber nicht genützt


----------



## mzaskar (2. Mai 2015)

Endlich mal ein Bike für meine G-Klasse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. Mai 2015)

Heute gab es im Rahmen eines spontanen Kaufrauschanfalls ein neues MacBook Pro Retina.


----------



## wissefux (3. Mai 2015)

moooooin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. Mai 2015)

moooooin moooooin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. Mai 2015)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Endlich mal ein Bike für meine G-Klasse



Die Dinger habe ich im Taunus auch schon gesehen. Die sehen ja sowas von F*cking Schei$$e aus


----------



## caroka (3. Mai 2015)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Endlich mal ein Bike für meine G-Klasse
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 382954


Wo sind denn die Bilder gemacht? Bei Olaf? Hättest Du vorm Winter kaufen sollen. Können wir ja mal ne Runde im Schnee drehen. Und im Sommer nochmal aufs Rosinli auf en Weizen?


----------



## mzaskar (4. Mai 2015)

Das Fat ist in Unteraegerie, Rosinli machen wir mal


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. Mai 2015)

wahltho schrieb:


> moooooin moooooin



 Ditopost


----------



## mzaskar (4. Mai 2015)

Ausgepennt für home office und Laptop kaputt  Jetzt schnell ins Büro


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. Mai 2015)

Ausgepennt für Normal Office und völlig entspannt und fast noch etwas zu früh 2-rädrig nach EB gelangt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. Mai 2015)

Sehr schön wieder 2-rädrig nach Hause gelangt.



mzaskar schrieb:


> Ausgepennt für home office und Laptop kaputt  Jetzt schnell ins Büro



Ist bei Dir der Remote-Zugriff noch an die Hardware gekoppelt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (4. Mai 2015)

Jepp voll oldschool


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. Mai 2015)

Sh1t 

Habe mein Firmen-Laptop schon vor Jahren zurückgegeben und arbeite nur noch von meinen MacBooks remote in der zentralen Virtualisierungs-Umgebung.


----------



## mzaskar (5. Mai 2015)

Das bekommen sie bei uns leider irgendwie nicht gebacken.. Obwohl ich sagen muss, dass ich es irgendwie gut finde, wenn die Firma dir die Arbeitsmittel zur Verfügung stellt.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Mai 2015)

moin. moin.



mzaskar schrieb:


> Obwohl ich sagen muss, dass ich es irgendwie gut finde, wenn die Firma dir die Arbeitsmittel zur Verfügung stellt.



Tut sie bei uns ja standardmässig nach wie vor. Ich nutze sie halt nur nicht.

War ja damals meine eigene freiwillige Entscheidung das mir gestellte Laptop abzugeben und anstatt dessen selbst ein zusätzliches Macbook Air zu kaufen, um auch in der Firma einen Mac nutzen zu können.

Ein state-of-the-art Remote Access & BK-Konzept hat primär nichts mit der Frage zu tun, wer die Hardware stellt.

Ich kann mich unter Einhaltung gewisser Sicherheitsvorschriften theoretisch von jedem PC, etc. mit Browser remote einloggen. Das geht auch mit iPad und iPhone. Mit dem iPad sogar ganz brauchbar.

Das coole ist, dass ich nie ein Laptop mit mir rumschleppen muss.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Mai 2015)

Nach dem halben Frühsport sehr schön 2-rädrig nach EB gelangt.

Ich glaube ich werde mir doch mal eine Apple Watch bestellen, zumindest für den Sport.


----------



## Hopi (5. Mai 2015)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich glaube ich werde mir doch mal eine Apple Watch bestellen, zumindest für den Sport.



Was soll das denn? Wortbrüchig werden  nee für den Müll würde ich keinen cent ausgeben und wenn mein Leben daran hinge.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Mai 2015)

Eine Kollegin neben mir hat eine Apple Watch und das Ding ist schon 

Für den Sport wäre sie praktisch. Anstatt Polar halt.

Sie würde aber nie ein Ersatz für meinen schönen Armbanduhren 

Zum Glück hat man ja auch 2 Handgelenke.


----------



## mzaskar (5. Mai 2015)

Bike to work war feucht


----------



## Hopi (5. Mai 2015)

Das war doch nur eine Erfrischung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Mai 2015)

Der Helm ist dreckig.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Mai 2015)

Goil!   

http://www.spiegel.de/gesundheit/er...em-gefaehrlich-extrem-stoerend-a-1032090.html


----------



## mzaskar (5. Mai 2015)

Just in time


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Mai 2015)

Ich bin gut und trocken bei herrlich warmen Wetter wieder gut nach Hause gelangt.


----------



## wissefux (5. Mai 2015)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich bin gut und trocken bei herrlich warmen Wetter wieder gut nach Hause gelangt.


dito


----------



## wissefux (6. Mai 2015)

wahltho schrieb:


> ....Apple Watch ....
> 
> Für den Sport wäre sie praktisch. Anstatt Polar halt.
> 
> Zum Glück hat man ja auch 2 Handgelenke.




du musst dich dann aber schon entscheiden : watch oder unterarm tätowieren ... beides geht nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. Mai 2015)

moin. moin.



wissefux schrieb:


> du musst dich dann aber schon entscheiden : watch oder unterarm tätowieren ... beides geht nicht



Wird 'ne ganz harte Entscheidung, vor allen Dingen, weil bei mir am Körper ja kaum noch ein Platz frei ist für ein Tattoo.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. Mai 2015)

Heute schon früher ausgepennt. Man merkt deutlich, dass der Biorhythmus Richtung Sommer geht. Daher auch schon etwas früher gut 2-rädrig nach EB gelangt - Natürlich erst nach dem halben Frühsport.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. Mai 2015)

Apple Sports Watch in Silber mit weissem und schwarzem Armband bestellt


----------



## mzaskar (6. Mai 2015)

Wetter ist blöd 

- von gestern 1700 bis heute 1200 heavy Rain ( und meine Regenhosen spannen arg)
- von1200 - 1700 Sonne
- ab 1700 wieder Regen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. Mai 2015)

Vorderhöhe schönes sonniges Wetter 

Scheint in den Alpen mit dem Sommer ja fast so zu beginnen, wie es letztes Jahr aufgehört hat


----------



## mzaskar (6. Mai 2015)

Immerhin soll es Morgen wieder trocken sein


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. Mai 2015)

Wiederum bei sonnigem Wetter gut 2-rädrig nach Hause gelangt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. Mai 2015)

wahltho schrieb:


> Heute schon früher ausgepennt. Man merkt deutlich, dass der Biorhythmus Richtung Sommer geht. Daher auch schon etwas früher gut 2-rädrig nach EB gelangt - Natürlich erst nach dem halben Frühsport.



 Ditopost


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. Mai 2015)

... ach so: Endspurt ins w/e


----------



## mzaskar (7. Mai 2015)

Heute auch mal sonniges Wetter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. Mai 2015)

Bei herrlich sonnigem Wetter gut 2-rädrig ins w/e gestartet


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. Mai 2015)

moin.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. Mai 2015)

moin. moin.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. Mai 2015)

Ei wo sind sie denn alle?


----------



## ratte (9. Mai 2015)

Platt auf der Couch.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. Mai 2015)

moin. moin. moin.


----------



## wissefux (10. Mai 2015)

ratte schrieb:


> Platt auf der Couch.


dito


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. Mai 2015)

Erst noch Sporteln im Kellerfitti, dann ...



ratte schrieb:


> Platt auf der Couch.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. Mai 2015)

Ach so und Happy Birthday Cynthia!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cynthia (10. Mai 2015)

Vielen Dank!


----------



## wissefux (11. Mai 2015)

moin und  nachträglich ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. Mai 2015)

moin. moin.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. Mai 2015)

Um 07:00 Uhr schon gut ausgepennt gefühlt - Bin wohl endgültig im Sommerbiorythmus angekommen.

Nach dem halben Frühsport gut 2-rädrig nach EB gelangt.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. Mai 2015)

Bei herrlich sonnigem Wetter auch gut wieder 2-rädrig nach Hause gelangt


----------



## mzaskar (11. Mai 2015)

Bike2work 






Einen schönen Abend noch. Ich habe es mir schon einmal gemütlich gemacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. Mai 2015)

Prost!


----------



## wissefux (12. Mai 2015)

moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Mai 2015)

moin. moin.

Heute nur leidlich gepennt und daher nicht wirklich ausgepennt.

Nach dem halben Frühsport bei herrlich warmen, sonnigem Wetter gut 2-rädrig nach EB gelangt.


----------



## Alberto68 (12. Mai 2015)

Moin ihr Buben ....
lang nix mehr von mir hören lassen, würde mich mal freuen wieder ne runde zu drehen
Grüße Berto


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Mai 2015)

Servus Berto


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Mai 2015)

Auch gut und trocken wieder 2-rädrig nach Hause gelangt.

Tlw. hat ein strammer Gegenwind den Trainingseffekt signifikant erhöht, so dass ich ausnahmsweise mal unter dem Cappi etwas geschwitzt habe.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Mai 2015)

moin.

Heute Nacht besser gepennt und um halb acht einigermaßen ausgepennt aus der Heia gekrabbelt.


----------



## mzaskar (13. Mai 2015)

Heute zum erstenmal kurz/kurz am Morgen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Mai 2015)

Nach dem halben Frühsport sehr schön 2-rädrig nach EB gelangt in kurz (Oberhemd), lang (Jeans).

Endspurt ins w/e....


----------



## Lucafabian (13. Mai 2015)

moin zusammen, nach langer zeit bin ich hier mal wieder drüber gestolpert....jungs inhaltsmäßig geht da noch was 

vielleicht sieht man sich in nächster zeit mal wieder im taunus, hab fest vor wieder öfters unterwegs zu sein. 

Mit dem neuen Bike sollte der anspruchund herausforderung auch wieder zufriedenstellend sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Mai 2015)

Es lebt 



Lucafabian schrieb:


> moin zusammen, nach langer zeit bin ich hier mal wieder drüber gestolpert....jungs inhaltsmäßig geht da noch was



 Ging es hier je um Inhalt? - Seitdem Du hier weg bist, fällt uns das mit dem Inhalt natürlich noch mal deutlich schwerer 



Lucafabian schrieb:


> vielleicht sieht man sich in nächster zeit mal wieder im taunus, hab fest vor wieder öfters unterwegs zu sein.



Das erzählst Du gefühlt irgendwie regelmäßig jedes Jahr um diese Zeit 



Lucafabian schrieb:


> Mit dem neuen Bike sollte der anspruchund herausforderung auch wieder zufriedenstellend sein



Jetzt hast Du mich aber neugierig gemacht. Was gab's denn Neues?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Mai 2015)

Hab's gefunden.

Chic, aber vorn noch etwas viel Federweg.

Das kann man noch optimieren:


----------



## Lucafabian (13. Mai 2015)

wahltho schrieb:


> Er lebt
> 
> 
> 
> ...



-Nein nicht um Inhalt, aber um Unterhaltung!  ...aber schön das jemand mitbekommen hat das ich nicht mehr da war 

-Hmm da kann ich dir nicht wiedersprechen, da sieht man mal wie lange das schon her ist 

neulich:




und ich hab ihn fast nicht wiedererkannt!

-und noch das neue, der Ausschnitt sollte ja ausreichend sein


----------



## Lucafabian (13. Mai 2015)

eins hab ich doch vergessen…es weiß schon das es wohl kein cc dasein haben wird


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Mai 2015)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> -Nein nicht um Inhalt, aber um Unterhaltung!



Zwei Posts  und schon fängt er wieder an rumzudissen 

Meins hat jetzt ein Trekking-Dasein. Geht ab wie die Sau 

Ich glaube allerdings kaum, dass wir uns dieses Jahr im Taunus treffen werden. Ich hab' zur Zeit Null-Bock auf MTB.

Wahrscheinlich werde ich genötigt, dieses Jahr mal wieder zu fahren, aber freiwillig habe ich das nicht vor.


----------



## mzaskar (13. Mai 2015)

eientlich fehlt am rotendoch nr och ein Gates Antrieb, oder?

Ich habe meines ersttmal wieder vom Trekkng-Dasin befreit. Aber das kommt besimmt wieder  fange bald mal an LRS zu basteln, damit ich für den Winter gerüstet bin.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Mai 2015)

Ich sehe keinen großen Vorteil eines Gates-Antiebes ggü einer vollgekapselten Kette.

Zudem braucht es für Gates wieder einen speziellen Rahmen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Mai 2015)

Freitag kriege ich meine iWatch.


----------



## Lucafabian (13. Mai 2015)

wahltho schrieb:


> Freitag kriege ich meine iWatch.



Du verruckter Kerl


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. Mai 2015)

moin.

Heute mal wieder gut ausgepennt.


----------



## mzaskar (14. Mai 2015)

Ah, deiner hat noch nicht diesen "Schlitz" ?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. Mai 2015)

Nein, mein roter Argon Rahmen ist aus 2007, genauso wie A. schwarzer Argon Rahmen.

Ich sehe aber wie gesagt auch keinen Vorteil eines Gates-Riemens gegenüber einer vollgekapselten Kette. Ganz im Gegenteil: Es würde mir mit meinen sieben Speedhubs meinen Bike-Systembaukasten nur durcheinander bringen und eine gekapselte Kette ist besser gegen Schmutz geschützt und wartungsarmer als ein offen liegender Riemen.

Genauso wie ich im Pinion-Getriebe keinen Vorteil ggü. der ausgereiften und bewährten Speedhub sehe.

Für mich hat es überhaupt seit Erfindung der Speedhub und der Scheibenbremse in der Bike-Branche eigentlich keine wirkliche Innovation mehr gegeben, ausser Dinge mit denen man versucht, den Leuten Geld aus der Tasche zu ziehen, wie z.b. 29er


----------



## mzaskar (14. Mai 2015)

Zustimmen ich tue hier


----------



## mzaskar (14. Mai 2015)

Wobei ich ja auch old school bin mit meinen 26" normal breiten Reifen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. Mai 2015)

Für jeden Zweck das richtige Bike und für den Alltag daher halt ein richtiges Trekking-Rad.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. Mai 2015)

moin. moin.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. Mai 2015)

iWatch isscchhttt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. Mai 2015)

wahltho schrieb:


> moin. moin.



 Ditopost


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. Mai 2015)

wahltho schrieb:


> moin. moin.



 Wiederditopost


----------



## wissefux (18. Mai 2015)

tach


----------



## mzaskar (18. Mai 2015)

Moin -- diese Woche hat es nur einen trockenen Tag  

Na denn mal los 

einen schönen Tag allen Plauscherinnen und Plauscher


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. Mai 2015)

moin. moin.

Heute schon um 07:00 Uhr ausgepennt gewesen und daher nach dem halben Frühsport und der 2-rädrigen Anfahrt schon jetzt auf dem Hochsitz in EB.

Sonniges Wetter hier Vorderhöhe.


----------



## wissefux (19. Mai 2015)

moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. Mai 2015)

moin moin

*Frühsport !!!*


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. Mai 2015)

Nach dem halben Frühsport sehr schön 2-rädrig nach EB gelangt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. Mai 2015)

.... Und auch wieder sehr schön 2-rädrig nach Hause gelangt.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. Mai 2015)

Eine der größten Serien der Fernsehgeschichte ist zu Ende gegangen


----------



## wissefux (20. Mai 2015)

moin.


----------



## wissefux (20. Mai 2015)

wahltho schrieb:


> Eine der größten Serien der Fernsehgeschichte ist zu Ende gegangen


eine der grössten serien ist wohl an mir völlig vorbeigegangen ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. Mai 2015)

moin. moin.



wissefux schrieb:


> eine der grössten serien ist wohl an mir völlig vorbeigegangen ...



Davon würde ich auch mal ausgehen ...

Heute leider auf Grund eines akuten Anfalles seniler Bettflucht völlig unnötig schon um halb Sieben aus der Heia gefallen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. Mai 2015)

Leichter Regen heute da draussen, der gleich durch sein sollte.

Daher genug Zeit gehabt, heute mal den ganzen Frühsport zu erledigen, bevor es gleich 2-rädrig nach EB geht.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. Mai 2015)

Bingo - Trocken 2-rädrig nach EB gelangt.

Frisch heute morgen, also mal einen Pullover übers Polo-Hemd geworfen.


----------



## mzaskar (20. Mai 2015)

Sommer ist vorbei, Temperatur imeinstelligen Bereich und oberhalb 1200m 30 cm Neuschnee


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. Mai 2015)

Irgendwie habe ich den Eindruck, dass der Klimawandel dem Wetter in den Alpenländern nicht so gut tut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. Mai 2015)

Auch gut wieder 2-rädrig nach Hause gelangt. Am Anfang gab es ein paar Tropfen Regen - Egal


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. Mai 2015)

Morgääähnn 

Heute bis kurz vor Acht in der Heia gelegen und trotzdem nicht ausgepennt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. Mai 2015)

Nach dem halben Frühsport sehr schön 2-rädrig nach EB gelangt.

Heute wieder ohne Pullover.

Endspurt ins w/e...


----------



## mzaskar (21. Mai 2015)

Talstation Lenzerheide 

http://lenzerheide.roundshot.com/talstation/

in ein paar Wochen ist DH Worldcup 

Vielleicht sollten sie doch die Skis mitbringen


----------



## mzaskar (21. Mai 2015)

neues Spielzeug 

http://www.audemarspiguet.com/en/royal-oak-concept-laptimer-michael-schumacher#/pushing-limits

leider nicht für mich


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. Mai 2015)

Als Geldanlage sicherlich eine Überlegung wert, aber leider eine hässliche Uhr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. Mai 2015)

w/e


----------



## wissefux (22. Mai 2015)

moin. endspurt.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. Mai 2015)

Mahlzeit.

Ausgepennt.

Schon Einiges erledigt, u.a. den fast 35 Jahre alten grauen Lappen durch einen Neuen im EC-Kartenformat ersetzt.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. Mai 2015)

Mahlzeit!


----------



## wissefux (23. Mai 2015)

mittagsschläfchen ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. Mai 2015)

Würde ich jetzt auch liebend gerne halten, steht aber ein K'trinken mit der Verwandtschaft an


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. Mai 2015)

Moin.


----------



## Hopi (24. Mai 2015)

mzaskar schrieb:


> neues Spielzeug
> 
> http://www.audemarspiguet.com/en/royal-oak-concept-laptimer-michael-schumacher#/pushing-limits
> 
> leider nicht für mich



Da m


mzaskar schrieb:


> neues Spielzeug
> 
> http://www.audemarspiguet.com/en/royal-oak-concept-laptimer-michael-schumacher#/pushing-limits
> 
> leider nicht für mich


da muss ich Wahltho zu 100% Recht geben! Schön ist die nicht, da gibt es wirklich schönere Zeitmesser.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. Mai 2015)

Hopi schrieb:


> da muss ich Wahltho zu 100% Recht geben!



Und das will was heißen


----------



## Hopi (25. Mai 2015)

wahltho schrieb:


> Und das will was heißen


 genau, streich es dir im Kalender an


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. Mai 2015)

moin. moin.

Habe schon Siri einen Kalendereintrag machen lassen


----------



## wondermike (25. Mai 2015)

Na, Ihr Nasen, treibt Ihr Euch imer noch hier rum?


----------



## wissefux (25. Mai 2015)

ja wo denn sonst ?


----------



## ratte (25. Mai 2015)

Naja, wir haben uns mal (wieder) in fernere Gebiete getraut. Wurde auch gleich mit einem ordentlichen Wolkenbruch gedankt. 
Und daheim muss frau trotzdem noch die Blumen gießen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. Mai 2015)

Hab' heute eine schöne 4-Rad-Runde weitestgehend oben ohne auf schönen Landstrassen gedreht.

Eckpunkte: Weilburg, Balduinstein, Wispertal, Schlangenbad und Retour

Wollte in Balduinstein im Bären einkehren, war aber leider etwas zu spät für die Mittagsküche


----------



## Hopi (25. Mai 2015)

wahltho schrieb:


> Hab' heute eine schöne 4-Rad-Runde weitestgehend oben ohne auf schönen Landstrassen gedreht.



Rentnersport


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. Mai 2015)

Eher ein Rentnerüberholsport


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. Mai 2015)

So: 2 x 3-Tagewoche


----------



## wissefux (25. Mai 2015)

wahltho schrieb:


> Eher ein Rentnerüberholsport



hättest wohl sportlicher fahren müssen, um noch ein essen zu bekommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. Mai 2015)

Dann wär's illegal geworden

Wer war eigentlich noch mal Wondermike?  

GN8


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. Mai 2015)

moin. moin.

Sehr schön 2-rädrig nach EB gelangt 

Etwas frischer heute, aber das kurze Oberhemd war trotzdem ausreichend.

Interessanter Artikel zum Thema auspennen:

http://www.n-tv.de/wissen/frageantwort/Steht-Deutschland-zu-frueh-auf-article15138231.html


----------



## Crazy-Racer (26. Mai 2015)

Guten Tag ihr Plauscher  
Ich bin mal wieder in der Gegend und habe ein geländetaugliches Rad dabei. Hat spontan heute oder morgen (oder nächste Woche) jemand Zeit + Lust auf eine Runde Taunus?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. Mai 2015)

Servus Seb


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. Mai 2015)

Letztes Jahr die Räthische, dieses Jahr der Gotthard.

http://www.srf.ch/news/panorama/schoellenenstrasse-fuer-mehrere-wochen-gesperrt


----------



## wissefux (26. Mai 2015)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Guten Tag ihr Plauscher
> Ich bin mal wieder in der Gegend und habe ein geländetaugliches Rad dabei. Hat spontan heute oder morgen (oder nächste Woche) jemand Zeit + Lust auf eine Runde Taunus?



du bist im falschen forum gelandet, hier fährt doch kaum noch einer im gelände 

welcome back


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopi (26. Mai 2015)

wissefux schrieb:


> du bist im falschen forum gelandet, hier fährt doch kaum noch einer im gelände
> 
> welcome back


also bitte, nicht immer von dir auf andere schließen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. Mai 2015)

wissefux schrieb:


> du bist im falschen forum gelandet, hier fährt doch kaum noch einer im gelände



 Stimmt eigentlich


----------



## Cynthia (26. Mai 2015)

Stimmt nicht


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. Mai 2015)

Was den Plausch-Fred angeht stimmt es eigentlich schon 

Wahrscheinlich fahre ich aber von den Anwesenden immer noch am Meisten 2-Rad


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. Mai 2015)

So: Sehr schön 2-rädrig nach Hause gelangt.

Da es im Sommer ja wahrscheinlich wieder mal nach zwei Jahren Abstinenz nach F geht, habe ich mal präventiv eine neue elektronische Plakette für die Télépéage bestellt und heute schon erhalten. Der Alten könnte nach fünf Jahren der Saft ausgegangen sein.

Sie sind etwas schlauer geworden und legen jetzt gleich zwei Halterungen bei.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. Mai 2015)

Spätsport erledigt


----------



## wissefux (27. Mai 2015)

moin. frisch mal wieder ...

übrigens : hatte doch tatsächlich letzten sonntag einen rückfall ins gelände. war gar net soooo übel ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. Mai 2015)

moin. moin. 

Bis kurz vor Acht gepennt und daher nur noch den halben Frühsport erledigt.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. Mai 2015)

Sehr schön 2-rädrig nach EB gelangt.

Es war recht mild. Kurzes Oberhemd war ausreichend.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (27. Mai 2015)

Moin ihr Indoor Sportler und Straßenquäler!
Ich habe mir gestern mal wieder 1400 hm Gelände im Taunus angeschaut und muss sagen: Ihr verpasst was, wenn ihr es nicht nutzt  vielleicht sieht man sich ja doch noch mal im Wald.
Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (27. Mai 2015)

wahltho schrieb:


> Da es im Sommer ja wahrscheinlich wieder mal nach zwei Jahren Abstinenz nach F geht, habe ich mal präventiv eine neue elektronische Plakette für die Télépéage bestellt und heute schon erhalten.



Wo geht es denn hin?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. Mai 2015)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Wo geht es denn hin?



Inspiriert durch den ersten Band von "Curves", habe ich mich für die 4-Radtour, die für Juli geplant ist, inzwischen ziemlich auf die Route des Grandes Alpes eingeschossen. Nach dem Col de Turini dann rüber ins Luberon via Gorges du Verdon und evtl. noch Burgund auf dem Rückweg.

Will aber auch noch eine Cabrio-Tour im Elsass machen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. Mai 2015)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Ihr verpasst was, wenn ihr es nicht nutzt



Ich hab's in den letzten 25 Jahren bereits oft genug genutzt, wahrscheinlich zeitweise sogar zu oft 

Seit geraumer Zeit ist die Luft aus dem 2-Rad-Fahren raus. 2-Rad-Fahren daher erstmal nur noch, um die Fitness einigermaßen zu erhalten.

Diesen Sommer ist mal wieder 4-Rad-Spass angesagt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. Mai 2015)

Sehr schön 2-rädrig nach Hause gelangt.

Morgen ist schon wieder Endspurt ins w/e ....


----------



## mzaskar (28. Mai 2015)

wahltho schrieb:


> Inspiriert durch den ersten Band von "Curves", habe ich mich für die 4-Radtour, die für Juli geplant ist, inzwischen ziemlich auf die Route des Grandes Alpes eingeschossen. Nach dem Col de Turini dann rüber ins Luberon via Gorges du Verdon und evtl. noch Burgund auf dem Rückweg.
> 
> Will aber auch noch eine Cabrio-Tour im Elsass machen.



Das tönt sehr interessant, hoffe es gibt ein paar coole Bilder  evtl. solltest du dir eine GoBro aufs Auto schnallen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. Mai 2015)

Moin. Moin.

Der Col de la Bonette wird wohl auch auf dem Programm stehen 
http://www.spiegel.de/reise/europa/...aesse-von-berthold-steinhilber-a-1034019.html


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. Mai 2015)

Nach dem halben Frühsport wieder 2-rädrig zum Endspurt ins w/e gestartet...

Heute kommt wohl auch das schwarze Armband für die iWatch.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. Mai 2015)

Am späten Nachmittag auch gut wieder 2-rädrig nach Hause gelangt.

w/e 

Das schwarze Armband macht sich auch gut an der iWatch. Der Befestigungsmechanismus für die Armbänder am Gehäuse ist schlichtweg genial.


----------



## wissefux (29. Mai 2015)

moin. komplette Woche zweirädrig in den fph


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. Mai 2015)

moin. moin. bis gerade selig in der Heia gelegen und ausgepennt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. Mai 2015)

wissefux schrieb:


> übrigens : hatte doch tatsächlich letzten sonntag einen rückfall ins gelände. war gar net soooo übel ...



 Hatte heute auch einen akuten Rückfall mit A. und Cynthia, war auch nicht soooo schlimm ....


----------



## wissefux (29. Mai 2015)

und mich haben auf der heimfahrt ein paar tropfen erwischt. war aber auch ok ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. Mai 2015)

Wir hatten auf dem Rückweg in Fstein/Kstein auch ein paar Schauer.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. Mai 2015)

Moin,

Ausgepennt.


----------



## wissefux (31. Mai 2015)

dito


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (31. Mai 2015)

moin. moin.


----------



## mzaskar (1. Juni 2015)

wahltho schrieb:


> Moin. Moin.
> 
> Der Col de la Bonette wird wohl auch auf dem Programm stehen
> http://www.spiegel.de/reise/europa/fotoband-passbilder-ueber-alpenpaesse-von-berthold-steinhilber-a-1034019.html



Krass


----------



## mzaskar (1. Juni 2015)

Einen schönen Guten Morgen ins Plauscherland


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. Juni 2015)

moin. moin.

Bis kurz vor Acht ausgepennt, halben Frühsport erledigt und dann 2-rädrig nach EB.

Etwas frisch heute und tlw. leichter Nieselregen, kurzes Oberhemd hat aber völlig ausgereicht.



mzaskar schrieb:


> Krass



Eher Goil   

Im Blog auf der Curves Homepage gibt's Fotos zur gesamten Strecke:

http://www.curves-magazin.com/Blog/Route-des-Grandes-Alpes/Tag-1

Für 4-Rad-Fans überhaupt eine coole Seite


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. Juni 2015)

Inzwischen seit über 2 Jahren kein 4-Rad mehr für den Weg nach EB verwendet


----------



## mzaskar (1. Juni 2015)

wahltho schrieb:


> Eher Goil
> 
> Im Blog auf der Curves Homepage gibt's Fotos zur gesamten Strecke:
> 
> ...



vor allem mit dem schönen Streitross vom Fürsten  Mit meinem Yeti leidet der Spass ein wenig


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. Juni 2015)

Die Macher von Curves sind die Route mit einem SLS gefahren.

Insofern sollte ich auf der Strecke mit meinem tiefergelegten Spass-4-Rad kein Problem bekommen. Standesgemäß dann ja auch mit einem V8.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. Juni 2015)

Goil!   

http://www.spiegel.de/kultur/kino/m...-mit-kind-baut-filmszenen-nach-a-1035984.html

Am frühen Abend auch gut und trocken wieder 2-rädrig nach Hause gelangt.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. Juni 2015)

moin.

Heute zwar bis kurz vor Acht in der Heia gelegen, aber trotzdem nicht ausgepennt. Danach den halben Frühsport erledigt und 2-rädrig nach EB wieder im kurzen Oberhemd bei ganz leichtem Nieselregen.

Mal wieder kurzerhand die doppelte 2-Rad-Einheit absolviert, da ich in EB ankommend festgestellt habe, dass ich Zugangskarte, etc. zu Hause vergessen hatte. Also nochmals zurück und hin.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. Juni 2015)

Witzig!

http://www.spiegel.de/karriere/beru...nehmer-erzaehlen-vom-scheitern-a-1034303.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chr0815 (2. Juni 2015)

Hi,

ich schreib mein "Anliegen" einfach mal hier rein 
So wie es gerade aussieht verschlägt es mich im Oktober Jobtechnisch nach Frankfurt.

Hat wer Tipps für die Wohnungssuche? Ruhige günstige Wohnviertel. Kann auch gerne etwas außerhalb liegen. 

Danke und viele Grüße,
-Chris


----------



## EA-Tec (2. Juni 2015)

Taunus! Einfach mal im immoscout den Main Taunus Kreis absuchen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. Juni 2015)

(Vor)Taunus ist schon eine schöne ruhige Wohnlage, aber ob sie auch günstig ist? 

Weiss aktuell nichts und würde daher ebenfalls die gängigen Immobilien-Online-Plattformen empfehlen-

Sehr schön 2-rädrig nach Hause gelangt. Heute dann wie gesagt die doppelte Portion 2-Rad 

Morgen ist schon wieder Endspurt ins w/e...


----------



## wissefux (2. Juni 2015)

aufpassen wg. fluglärm. höhere lagen im vordertaunus sind u.a. auch deswegen preisgünstiger (von königstein mal abgesehen). verkehrsanbindung sollte auch beachtet werden. bad soden und hofheim z.b. haben s-bahn anschluss ... in welcher ecke von frankfurt wäre denn dein job und wieviel km ausserhalb sind für dich akzeptabel ?
die ecke rund um flörsheim würde ich wg. extremen fluglärm nicht empfehlen ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. Juni 2015)

In Königstein ist von Fluglärm keine Spur. Ist aber überaltert, überteuert, überkandidelt und hat eine schlechten Nahverkehrsanschluss und von FFM aus gesehen hinter dem bekannten Königsteinerkreisel wohnen ist für 4-Radfahrer ganz schlecht.

Endlich hat dieser Uschi-Sport Blatter den Blattschuss bekommen


----------



## wissefux (3. Juni 2015)

moin.
ja, in königstein war es nicht ganz so laut geworden wie in bremthal oder ruppersthain/eppenhain. dennoch konnte man auch dort mehr lärm durch flieger verzeichnen als früher. aber günstig wohnen ist dort eh nicht angesagt ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. Juni 2015)

moin. moin.
Also dort wo meine Eltern in Königstein wohnen, gibt es nach wie vor keinen Fluglärm. Ich find das generell aber gut, dass so viele in Königstein wohnen wollen, denn irgendwann erbe ich da ja ein freistehendes Einfamilienhaus, das ich dann für möglichst viel Kohle vertickern möchte.

In Eppenhain und Ruppsch möchte ich noch nicht mal beerdigt sein.

Ich bin aber generell Pro Fluglärm Vortaunus, da das nur verursachungsgerecht ist. Dort wohnt nämlich die Mehrzahl der Nutzer der Flughafens, nämlich diejenigen die 3x im Jahr in Urlaub fliegen und 2x pro Woche geschäftlich irgendwo hin düsen.

Heute wie immer bis kurz vor Acht gepennt, sogar einigermaßen ausgeschlafen gewesen, halben Frühsport erledigt und danach gut 2-rädrig nach EB zum Endspurt ins w/e gelangt. Heute nur einfache Tour, da nichts vergessen.

Die 2-Rad-Quote liegt inzwischen eigentlich sogar bei über 100%, da ich jetzt schon an zwei Tagen doppelt gefahren bin, weil ich etwas vergessen hatte.


----------



## chr0815 (3. Juni 2015)

Yo Danke für die Tipps. Kann ruhig 20km außerhalb sein. Wo ist egal da es eh im Außendienst ist. Sollte nur gute Parkmöglichkeiten mit sich bringen da Firmenwagen. Aber Königstein sah schonmal ganz gut aus. Hab ja noch bis Oktober Zeit da sollte sich wohl etwas finden 
Gibt es Wohngegenden die man meiden sollte  ?

Gruß,
-Chris


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. Juni 2015)

Interessante Conclusio für jemanden der einen günstige Wohnung sucht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. Juni 2015)

Gut und trocken wieder 2-rädrig nach Hause gelangt.

w/e...

Morgen gibt's einen 4-Rad-Ausflug


----------



## wissefux (4. Juni 2015)

moin. der taunus ruft ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. Juni 2015)

moin. moin. der spessart ruft ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. Juni 2015)

... und der Vogelsberg ruft auch ...


----------



## mzaskar (4. Juni 2015)

mit Flightrdar kann man gut checken wo sich der Fluglärm tummelt. Bei mir ist es ruhig im Grünen gelegen mit SBahn Anschluss und Autobahn. ohne Verkehr 15 min bis in die Innenstadt. Naja Preisgünstig ist anders  

Aber mal so Sachsenhausen (Kennedyallee Hinterland) ist auch nicht schlecht, da sind die Flieger so tief das man sie nicht einmal mehr sieht


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. Juni 2015)

Na wenigstens behalten die ZH-ler inzwischen mal den Fluglärm von LSZH einigermaßen für sich und geben ihn nicht an die deutschen Nachbarn ab, damit die teuren Wohgebiete rund um ZH verschont bleiben 

Über der fürstlichen Datscha gibt es eigentlich Nullinger-Fluglärm. Liegt sozusagen im toten Winkel von EDDF 

Heute eine sehr schöne 4-Radtour durch Spessart und Vogelsberg gedreht 

Zeitweise noch einen SLS auf einer kurvigen Landstraße vor mir hergetrieben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (4. Juni 2015)

ein Freund von mir wohnt in STR ca 400 m neben der Einflugschneisse. Ist schon nervig auf der Terasse. NAch einiger Zeit gewühnt man sich daran und das GZ liegt auch im Keller, trotzdem wäre es nichts für mich.

Ich bin eigentlich froh das ich fast immer (bis auf die Dchwohnung an der Eschenheimer) immer recht ruhig wohnte.


----------



## mzaskar (4. Juni 2015)

achja. Nicolai Argon CX könnte wa für mich sein für das nächste Jahr. Cycle Cross Rahmen, mit 1x10 (habe ich noch im Keller), Scheibenbremsen und geradem Lenker. Für Alpenpässe dann evtl 3x10 
Scehint mir ein Interessantes Projekt


----------



## mzaskar (5. Juni 2015)

Moin Moin ihr Ritter von der Höh


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Juni 2015)

Moin. Moin.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. Juni 2015)

Moin. Moin. Moin.


----------



## wissefux (7. Juni 2015)

Moin. Moin. Moin. Moin.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. Juni 2015)

Moin. Moin. Moin. Moin. Moin.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. Juni 2015)

Heute auch mal wieder eine 2-Rad-Runde gedreht. Die Nidda entlang bis zum alten Flugplatz in Bonames und dann über die Felder zurück.


----------



## wissefux (7. Juni 2015)

heute feldberg uns eichkopf bezwungen ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. Juni 2015)

Heute beim täglichen Sporteln im Kellerfitti, den zweiten Komplett-View von "Six Feet Under" abgeschlossen.

Hatte bei der deutschen Erstausstrahlung vor über mittlerweile fast 10 Jahren schon komplett alle fünf Staffeln gehypt und muss sagen, dass sie für mich nach wie vor die grösste TV-Serie aller Zeit ist.

Jetzt werde ich mir mal Dr. House vornehmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (8. Juni 2015)

moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. Juni 2015)

moin. moin.

Nach längerer Zeit mal wieder eine normallange 4-Tage-Woche.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. Juni 2015)

Nach dem halben Frühsport sehr schön 2-rädrig nach EB gelangt. Angenehm frisch und windig da draussen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. Juni 2015)

moin moin.

Heute den kompletten Frühsport absolviert und danach sehr schön 2-rädrig nach EB gelangt.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. Juni 2015)

Am frühen Abend sehr schön 2-rädrig nach Hause gelangt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. Juni 2015)

moin.

Heute leider wieder einen akuten Anfall seniler Bettflucht gehabt 

... daher schon etwas früher als sonst 2-rädrig auf dem Hochsitz in EB angekommen.


----------



## mzaskar (10. Juni 2015)

Alles locker im Süden  Gruss gen Norden


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. Juni 2015)

Du meinst gen Mitte


----------



## mzaskar (10. Juni 2015)

Für mich ist über Weisswurstäquator Norden 

Wann geht deine Tour eigentlich los?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. Juni 2015)

Für mich ist alles südlich des Mains eigentlich schon Italien.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. Juni 2015)

Am frühen Abend sehr schön 2-rädrig nach Hause gelangt und den zweiten Teil des Frühsports erledigt.

Dr. House ist 

Habe von der AMG Driving Academy heute noch ein exklusives Addon-Angebot für mein Training Anfang September in Spa bekommen: Zwei Stunden zusätzliches Individual-Training auf der Rennstrecke im AMG GT S mit Instructor für schlappe 750 Euronen   



mzaskar schrieb:


> Wann geht deine Tour eigentlich los?



Anfang Juli.


----------



## wissefux (11. Juni 2015)

moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. Juni 2015)

moin moin

Nach dem kompletten Frühsport 2-rädriger Endspurt ins w/e...


----------



## mzaskar (11. Juni 2015)

AMG GT S hört sich ja supi an


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. Juni 2015)

Naja, so eine grosse Steigerung ggü. meinem eigenen Spassgefährt stellt er nicht da.

Die zwei Stunden mit dem Instructor kann man auch mit dem eigenen 4-Rad zu einem günstigeren Preis haben, aber da nehme ich dann lieber den GT S um mein 4-Rad zu schonen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (11. Juni 2015)

richtige Einstellung, eines Fürsten würdig 

Ich habe so etwas mal von zig Jahren auf einem Subaru WRX gemacht  Ein riesen Spass


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. Juni 2015)

Mit 'nem Reiskocher 

Bei AMG musst Du nachweisen, dass Du auch einen hast


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. Juni 2015)

In 28 Minuten ist w/e


----------



## wissefux (11. Juni 2015)

wahltho schrieb:


> Mit 'nem Reiskocher
> 
> Bei AMG musst Du nachweisen, dass Du auch einen hast



zählt auch ein modell in 1:32 für carrera ? die beschleunigung ist auf jeden fall höher als beim original in 1:1


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. Juni 2015)

Ich glaube eher nicht, aber ich mag die Art, wie Du denkst 

... außerdem spürt man beim Carrera-Auto die Beschleunigung nicht so richtig, es sei denn es fliegt aus der Kurve und Dir vors Schienbein 

Eigentlich reizt, mich ja das Advanced Training auf der Nordschleife. Voraussetzung dafür ist aber, dass Du erst das Basic Training machst. Bei AMG ist das Basic Training sogar verpflichtend, wenn man  den Wagen von AMG entriegeln lässt (250km/h-Begrenzung aufheben). Dann gibt es von AMG einen Gutschein für das Basic Training. Da ich aber den Wagen von Väth habe entriegeln lassen, fiel das bei mir damals flach.

Das Advanced Training gibt's dann halt nächstes Jahr 

Das Winter-Training am Polarkreis steht aber definitiv auch noch irgendwann auf dem Programm  

Im Anschluss an das Basic Training in Spa Anfang gibt es jetzt halt noch die zwei Stunden Einzel-Training im GT S


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. Juni 2015)

Morgen gibt's in der fürstlichen Datscha wieder grössere Handwerkerarbeiten: In den offenen Kamin wird eine Kassette eingebaut.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Juni 2015)

moin. moin.

Wohnzimmer vorbereitet und alles abgedeckt...

... es kann losgehen.

Das habe ich auch nicht nicht erlebt: Man macht Frühmorgens die Tür auf und es stehen schon zwei Riesenpakete davor


----------



## mzaskar (12. Juni 2015)

Geiles Programm  

Mit dem Reiskocker war echt geil damals, da stand ich auch noch auf Spoiler 

Letztens durfte ich in einem Tesla S P85D mitfahren. War ein ober geiles Gefühl so zu schweben, ohne Lärm und aus dem Stand beschleunigen geht mal ordentlich auf die Halsmuskeln


----------



## mzaskar (12. Juni 2015)

Habe mich gestern kurzfristig entschlossen ende August nach LeLa zu fahren . Eigentlich war ja Jura oder Tessin angesagt, abear irgendwie wollte ich mal wieder and Meer  
Ein Freund vion mir, Olaf, kommt ebenfalls mit. Freue mich schon auf Bike & Plansch


----------



## mzaskar (12. Juni 2015)

achja, heute ist HO


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Juni 2015)

ne, heute ist KO 

Nächstes w/e geht's dann 3 Tage ins Elsass mit dem Spass-4-Rad


----------



## mzaskar (12. Juni 2015)

Sehr schön im Elsass zu dieser Zeit  Kannst ja noch einen Besuch in meiner Geburtsheimat machen  Da biete sich die Saarschleife an  und natürlich ein Besuch im Ehemaligen Eisenwerk Völklingen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Juni 2015)

Badeurlaub gibt es dann Ende November Anfang Dezember zwei Wochen auf den Kanaren


----------



## mzaskar (12. Juni 2015)

Auch nicht schlecht, nur da muss man ja hin fliegen  Damit habe ich es im Moment nicht so  Daher bleibe ich lieber auf dem Festland 

Urlaub ist gebucht, Zimmer klar gemacht, kann es kaum erwarten


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Juni 2015)

Mit Fliegen habe ich nach wie vor überhaupt keine Probleme.

Werde wahrscheinlich Ende Januar/Anfang Februar nächsten Jahres dann noch mal 2 Wochen hinfliegen um im nächsten Winter für insgesamt einen Monat der dunklen, kalten und nassen Jahreszeit zu entkommen. Um das zu erreichen, muss man das Festland halt verlassen 

Club Aldiana, 4 Sterne, All Inclusive, geniales Sportangebot, inkl. Quad-Fahren.


----------



## mzaskar (12. Juni 2015)

Hört sich gut an  Quad fahren macht bestimmt fun  Gibt es denn da auch eins von AMG


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Juni 2015)

Na das hoffe ich doch sehr.


----------



## ratte (12. Juni 2015)

mzaskar schrieb:


> ...abear irgendwie wollte ich mal wieder and Meer


Aha, Fernweh bekommen? 
Wir sind inzwischen an unserer letzten Station angekommen: Grüße aus Hindeloopen.


----------



## mzaskar (12. Juni 2015)

Schöne Bilde habt ihr, und ja ihr habt Schuld


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Juni 2015)

Der Kaminumbau wurde erfolgreich abgeschlossen 

GN8


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Juni 2015)

moin.


----------



## wissefux (13. Juni 2015)

moin. moin.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Juni 2015)

moin.


----------



## mzaskar (13. Juni 2015)

Kaminumbau?


----------



## mzaskar (13. Juni 2015)

Jetzt bin ich auch einmal in der Zeitung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Juni 2015)

Respekt, dass Du dafür eine Woche Deines Urlaubs geopfert hast


----------



## wissefux (14. Juni 2015)

moin am sonnigen ruhesonntag


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. Juni 2015)

moin moin am ruhigen sonnensonntag


----------



## mzaskar (14. Juni 2015)

Tour de Suisse schauen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. Juni 2015)

Spass-4-Rad fahren


----------



## wissefux (15. Juni 2015)

moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. Juni 2015)

Moin.Moin.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. Juni 2015)

Nach dem halben Frühsport sehr schön 2-rädrig nach EB gelangt.

Schon recht warm da draussen.


----------



## mzaskar (15. Juni 2015)

Mal neue Laufraddimensionen bei der TdS ins Spiel gebracht


----------



## Hopi (15. Juni 2015)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Mal neue Laufraddimensionen bei der TdS ins Spiel gebracht


 Mist und mega Mist  

Was war letztens zu lesen, 29er werden wohl im Endurobreich wieder sterben (Aussage Speiseeis). Da können sie bei den Dicken Reifen gleich weitermachen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (15. Juni 2015)

Die Besitzerin ist mega Happy 

Ich bin Happy mit meinen 26"


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. Juni 2015)

Hopi schrieb:


> Was war letztens zu lesen, 29er werden wohl im Endurobreich wieder sterben (Aussage Speiseeis). Da können sie bei den Dicken Reifen gleich weitermachen.



 Da muss ich dem Hopi doch auch ausnahmsweise mal recht geben


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. Juni 2015)

Wenn die Alpen weiter so weggespült werden, haben wir wirklich bald freie Sicht auf das Mittelmeer.


----------



## mzaskar (15. Juni 2015)

Oder nasse Füss


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. Juni 2015)

Naja, wenn man auf knapp 200hm nasse Füsse kriegen kann, sollte man lieber eine Arche bauen


----------



## Hopi (15. Juni 2015)

wahltho schrieb:


> Da muss ich dem Hopi doch auch ausnahmsweise mal recht geben


 das musste ich mir doch glatt in den Monitor ritzen


----------



## mzaskar (16. Juni 2015)

Moin ausgeschlafen 

Oder war es verschlafen  jetzt aber sputen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. Juni 2015)

moin.

Nach dem kompletten Frühsport sehr schön und pünktlich 2-rädrig nach EB gelangt.


----------



## mzaskar (16. Juni 2015)

Wollte mal Hallo sagen 






Achja die kleine Weisheit zum Wochenanfang


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. Juni 2015)

Einfach immer den Biorythmus beachten.

Ich versuche deshalb immer so lange zu pennen, bis ich ausgeschlafen bin. In der Regel gelingt mir das. Manchmal ist das früher, manchmal halt später und in seltenen Fällen bin ich trotzdem nicht ausgeschlafen, auch wenn ich so lange wie eben möglich in der Heia gelegen habe.

Sehr schön 2-rädrig wieder nach Hause gelangt.


----------



## wissefux (17. Juni 2015)

moin. ausgepennt ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. Juni 2015)

moin. moin. einigermaßen ausgepennt ...


----------



## mzaskar (17. Juni 2015)

Das mit dem Bio gedöns stimmt erstaunlich gut. Führt jedoch dazu, dass ich zur Zeit meist früh wach bin  Schlafe ich dann nochmals ein ist der Tag verhunzt.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. Juni 2015)

Nach dem halben Frühsport sehr schön 2-rädrig nach EB gelangt.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. Juni 2015)

Lustisch 

http://www.spiegel.de/einestages/pioniere-des-windsurfens-die-charchulla-zwillinge-a-1038983.html

Ich selber habe 1979 bei Calle Schmidt surfen gelernt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (17. Juni 2015)

Ja suber


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. Juni 2015)

Gelle


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. Juni 2015)

Am späten Nachmittag auch wieder gut mit dem 2-Rad nach Hause gelangt.

Morgen ist dann schon wieder Endspurt ins lange w/e angesagt ...


----------



## ratte (17. Juni 2015)

wahltho schrieb:


> Lustisch
> 
> http://www.spiegel.de/einestages/pioniere-des-windsurfens-die-charchulla-zwillinge-a-1038983.html
> 
> Ich selber habe 1979 bei Calle Schmidt surfen gelernt.


Im Charchulla waren wir gerade an Ostern. Die Herren spielen dort abends noch live.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. Juni 2015)

Wir haben damals noch unsere Boards selber abgesägt und neue Finne eingesetzt.


----------



## wissefux (18. Juni 2015)

moin. jurrassic worls is nice. 3d kann man sich aber sparen ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. Juni 2015)

moin. moin. heute wieder nur leidlich ausgepennt.

Halben Frühsport erledigt und danach 2-rädrig nach EB.

Da es leicht geregnet hat heute mal die Regenjacke übergezogen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. Juni 2015)

wahltho schrieb:


> Morgen ist dann schon wieder Endspurt ins lange w/e angesagt ...



 Bald ist es geschafft ...


----------



## mzaskar (18. Juni 2015)

Ich glaube ich gehe auch langsam mal auf die 80% Stelle los  Man muss ja mit seinen Kräften haushalten


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. Juni 2015)

wahltho schrieb:


> Bald ist es geschafft ...



 Done


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. Juni 2015)

Moin. Heute mal richtig ausgepennt ....


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. Juni 2015)

wahltho schrieb:


> Moin. Heute mal richtig ausgepennt ....



 Dito


----------



## wissefux (20. Juni 2015)

dito


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. Juni 2015)

wahltho schrieb:


> Moin. Heute mal richtig ausgepennt ....



 Nomma Dito


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. Juni 2015)

Zurück von einem sehr schönen langen Elsass/Vogesen 4-Rad-w/e


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. Juni 2015)

Begonnen wurde es am Freitag mit einem Zwischenstopp in der Pfalz, um auf den kulinarischen Spuren von Kohl, Mitterand, Gorbatschow und Thatcher zu wandeln...


----------



## mzaskar (21. Juni 2015)

Gab es auch Pfälzer Saumagen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. Juni 2015)

Kulinarisch beendet wurde es gestern hiermit:





Rinderfilet mit einer Füllung aus Foie Gras


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. Juni 2015)

Zwischendurch gab's Sightseeing (Obernai, Mont St. Odile, Haut Königsburg, Munster, Colmar, etc.)

und jede Menge 4-Rad-Spass in den Vogesen (Route des Crêtes, Col de La Schlucht, etc.)

Allerdings kam ich mir meinem Spass-4-Rad fast wie ein Sozialhilfeempfänger vor  ...

Jede Menge Ferraris, Oldtimer (190SL und davon gleich mehrere in einem Rudel ).

Am Col de la Schlucht haben gleich drei rote Ferraris eine Motorradrotte versägt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (21. Juni 2015)

die gegend hab ich auch mal abgeritten mit meinem ex 4 rad. schön ist es im elsass.

gestern mal joggenderweise den eichkopf erklommen, natürlich standesgemäss den langen downhill von ruppsch aus aufwärts ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. Juni 2015)

Im Elsass war ich auch früher schon mal, z.b. 1997 mit A. mit dem 2-Rad Freiburg-Colmar-Weinstrasse-Strassburg-Kaiserstuhl-Freiburg.

4-Rad-technisch sind aber die hohen Vogesen der eigentliche Spass   

Jetzt bin ich jedenfalls schon total heiss auf die französischen Alpen in zwei Wochen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. Juni 2015)

wahltho schrieb:


> Rinderfilet mit einer Füllung aus Foie Gras



Die Vorspeise war übrigens auch Foie Gras


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. Juni 2015)




----------



## mzaskar (22. Juni 2015)

Guten Morgen und einen guten Start in die neue Woche


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. Juni 2015)

moin. leidlich ausgepennt.

Halben Frühsport erledigt und danach gut 2-rädrig nach EB gelangt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. Juni 2015)

moin. einigermaßen ausgepennt.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. Juni 2015)

Nach dem halben Frühsport sehr schön 2-rädrig nach EB gelangt.

Heute etwas später als sonst, da vorher noch ein Termin mit dem Schornsteinfeger zwecks Abnahme des umgebauten Kamins stattgefunden hat.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. Juni 2015)

Am frühen Abend auch wieder gut 2-rädrig nach Hause gelangt.


----------



## wissefux (24. Juni 2015)

moin. auch heute wirds wieder eine herrliche 4 rad tour in den fph ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. Juni 2015)

moin. auch heute wirds wieder eine herrliche 2 rad tour nach EB ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. Juni 2015)

... vorher aber noch wie immer den halben frühsport erledigt.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. Juni 2015)

moin. auch heute wars eine herrliche 2 rad tour nach EB ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. Juni 2015)

... vorher aber noch wie immer den halben frühsport erledigt.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. Juni 2015)

... und heute ist natürlich wie immer  endspurt ins w/e.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. Juni 2015)

... done.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (26. Juni 2015)

moin am frei-tag


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. Juni 2015)

Dito


----------



## mzaskar (26. Juni 2015)

Neuer Haarschnitt, neue Brille 






Neue Schuhe


----------



## wissefux (27. Juni 2015)

neuer tag mit fett regen ...


----------



## tarkowsky (27. Juni 2015)

Aba nur bis 10 Uhr


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. Juni 2015)

Stimmt 2x


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. Juni 2015)

moin.


----------



## wissefux (28. Juni 2015)

moin. wahltag.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. Juni 2015)

Jeder Tag ist ein Wahltag.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (28. Juni 2015)

Was wird gewahlt


----------



## wissefux (28. Juni 2015)

bürgermeister. erstmals seit jahrzehnten ist es ein "grüner" und kein "schwarzer" mehr ....

habt ihr schon im nachbarfred gelesen, was heute im taunus so abging ? bussgeldandrohungen um 400 euro für nicht erdfeste wege fahren ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. Juni 2015)

Moin. Moin.

War doch klar, das das jetzt passieren würde.

Jetzt gibt es doch ein Ghetto ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. Juni 2015)

Nach dem halben Frühsport sehr schön 2-rädrig nach EB gelangt.

So und der alte Horn ist also auch Geschichte.


----------



## wissefux (29. Juni 2015)

wahltho schrieb:


> Moin. Moin.
> 
> War doch klar, das das jetzt passieren würde.
> 
> Jetzt gibt es doch ein Ghetto ...



bezogen auf den Bürgermeister oder die Polizei im bikerevier ?
wahrscheinlich beides


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. Juni 2015)

Das hatte ich auf die aktuellen Maßnahmen des Forstes im Taunus bezogen.

War eigentlich je schon mal einer von den Ökofaschis Bürgermeister im Kelkheim? Ich dachte Kelkheim wäre immer schon tiefschwarz gewesen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (29. Juni 2015)

erster nich schwarzer bm seit 6 jahrzehnten ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. Juni 2015)

Naja dann war's vorher ja wohl rot...

... denn grün gab es da noch nicht.

Ich habe mal gehört, dass der Horn vorher doch auch ein Assi vom Rüttgers oder so war und danach in die Lokalpolitik "gewechselt" ist.


----------



## wissefux (30. Juni 2015)

wahltho schrieb:


> Naja dann war's vorher ja wohl rot...



tippe eher auf braun ...

moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. Juni 2015)

moin moin



wissefux schrieb:


> tippe eher auf braun ...



Das war auch mein erster Gedanke ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. Juni 2015)

wahltho schrieb:


> Nach dem halben Frühsport sehr schön 2-rädrig nach EB gelangt.



 Dito

Es war schon ziemlich warm.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. Juni 2015)

Sehr schön 2-rädrig nach Hause gelangt. Heute auch  mal leicht ins Schwitzen geraten.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. Juli 2015)

moin

Nach dem halben Frühsport sehr schön 2-rädrig nach EB gelangt. Gefühlt noch etwas wärmer als gestern morgen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. Juli 2015)

Auf dem Rückweg wieder leicht ins Schwitzen gekommen.

iOS 8.4 installiert. Apple Music macht auf mich einen guten ersten Eindruck.


----------



## wissefux (1. Juli 2015)

bin auch grade am installieren, auch wenn mich der musik kram kaum interessiert ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. Juli 2015)

A. ist ist jedenfalls anscheinend begeistert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (2. Juli 2015)

moin. immer wärmer ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. Juli 2015)

moin. endspurt...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. Juli 2015)

wissefux schrieb:


> immer wärmer ...



 Stimmt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. Juli 2015)

wahltho schrieb:


> moin. endspurt...



 Done


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. Juli 2015)

Heute noch 'nen schönen Slogan für die Ökofaschis kreiert: "Schluffen zu Schlappen!"


----------



## wissefux (3. Juli 2015)

moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. Juli 2015)

moin. moin.

Trotz der Hitze einigermaßen aus gepennt...


----------



## wissefux (4. Juli 2015)

moin. es lebe die erdwärme. macht die hütte angenehm kühl im sommer ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. Juli 2015)

moin. moin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. Juli 2015)

wissefux schrieb:


> es lebe die erdwärme. macht die hütte angenehm kühl im sommer ...



Solange Du nicht Kelkheim damit zum Einstürzen bringst


----------



## ratte (4. Juli 2015)

Da traut man sich mal, bei den Temperaturen den Fuß vor die Tür zu setzen, und was ist? Man haut sich selbigen an und liegt mit Coolpack wieder auf der Couch.  Hätte ich auch gleich liegen bleiben können. 
Da ich vorhatte, Blumen umzupflanzen und daher Wasser benötigte, gab es gleichzeitig zumindest noch eine erfrischende Dusche.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. Juli 2015)

Gute Besserung

Ich mach mich gleich auf Richtung französische Alpen. Heute geht es erstmal bis ins Elsass.


----------



## Cynthia (4. Juli 2015)

Allein?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. Juli 2015)

Yepp


----------



## ratte (4. Juli 2015)

Viel Vergnügen und hol Dir keinen Sonnenstich beim Fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cynthia (4. Juli 2015)

Gute Reise!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. Juli 2015)

Luetisch, nach nur zwei Wochen schon wieder im gleichen Hoel.

Leider hat das Restaurant vom letzten Mal zu.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. Juli 2015)

Die Alternative war aber mindestens genauso lecker


----------



## ratte (5. Juli 2015)

Aus aktuellem Anlass mal wieder rausgekramt:


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Juli 2015)

Ich bin heute über Lausanne, Martigny.  Chamonix, Montblanc-Tunnel, kleiner St. Bernhard Pass in Bourg St. Maurice angekommen.


----------



## wissefux (6. Juli 2015)

moin. 16 grad am morgen lass ich mir gefallen ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. Juli 2015)

moin. moin.

Gleich geht's weiter...


----------



## mzaskar (6. Juli 2015)

viel Spass


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. Juli 2015)

Viele Grüße vom Col de La Madeleine


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. Juli 2015)

... danach gab es noch den Col de La Croix de Fer.

Jetzt müde und kaputt im Hotel in Le Bourg d'Oisans


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. Juli 2015)




----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. Juli 2015)




----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. Juli 2015)

Gestern


----------



## wissefux (6. Juli 2015)

war heute am col de la feldberg


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. Juli 2015)

Moin.

Du meinst Col du Fuchstanz, Col de la Windeck oder Col du Sandplacken?

Col de La Feldberg gibt es nicht. Eher Mont Grand Feldberg und Mont Petit Feldberg.

Hier gibt es ziemlich bekloppte Rennradfahrer. Bei der Abfahrt vom Col de la Croix de Fer hat gestern ein Solcher eine Zeitlang an meinem 4-rädrigen Spassgefährt im Windschatten geklebt, obwohl ich tlw. Mit der in Frankreich erlaubten Höchstgeschwindigkeit auf Landstrassen von 90 km/h unterwegs war,

Auf einer etwas längeren Geraden habe mal etwa Gas gegeben und dann ist der Windschatten abgerissen und er war weg.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. Juli 2015)

Heute geht's weiter nach Barcelonette. Erstes Highlight ist der Col zu Galibrier mit über 2.500m.


----------



## wissefux (7. Juli 2015)

na gut, dann eben col de la windeck und fuxtanz ...

90 kmh aufm rad sind schon krank. habs mit mtb mal auf 70 geschafft, war aber heilfroh, dass nix passiert ist ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. Juli 2015)

Tja leider war die Straße über den Col de Galibrier nach Briancon gesperrt, nehme mal an wegen Vorbereitungen für die Tour de France. Deshalb ging es über Umwegen nach Briancon und es wurde ein Teil der Route Napoleon abgefahren.

Danach gab es dann noch zwei herrliche Pässe: Den Col de Izoard und den Col de Var. Da könnte man dem 4-Rädchen schön die Sporen geben 

Jetzt frisch geduscht, müde un zufrieden auf dem Bett in einem schönen Hotel in Barcelonette.

Die Hotelempfrhlungen aus dem Curves-Magazin waren bisher perfekt und die Hotels immer mit Privatparkplatz für das geliebte 4-Rad.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. Juli 2015)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. Juli 2015)




----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. Juli 2015)

Morgen gibt's mit dem Col de la Bonette die höchste Straße der Alpen.


----------



## karsten13 (8. Juli 2015)

wahltho schrieb:


> Tja leider war die Straße über den Col de Galibrier nach Briancon gesperrt, nehme mal an wegen Vorbereitungen für die Tour de France. Deshalb ging es über Umwegen nach Briancon und es wurde ein Teil der Route Napoleon abgefahren.



nein, da hat es einen Erdrutsch gegeben, weshalb die Tour auch nicht über den Galibier geht, stattdessen nochmal Croix de Fer ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. Juli 2015)

Merci für die Information.

Moin.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. Juli 2015)

Heute gab es nach dem Col de la Bonette noch zwei weitere Pässe, den Col St. Martin und den Col de Turini. Danach ging es über ganz feine Strässchen ins Tal der Var und dort bis St. Julien-du-Verdon am Lac de Castillon. Morgen geht es dann durch den Gorges du Verdon Richtung Luberon.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. Juli 2015)

Moin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. Juli 2015)

Durch den Gorges du Verdon, um den Lac St. Croix und über schöne Landstrassen ins Luberon. Jetzt in einem schönen Hotel mi Blick auf Gordes in Roussillon.


----------



## wissefux (10. Juli 2015)

moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. Juli 2015)

Moin. moin.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. Juli 2015)

Moin.

Heute geht es erst auf den Erzeugermarkt in Apt und dann über den Mont Ventoux.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. Juli 2015)

Mittags wurde im Chalet Reynard lecker gespeist. Dann ging es auf den Mont Ventoux und danach weiter über Vaison La Romaine, entlang der Côte du Rhone bis kurz vor Valence.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. Juli 2015)




----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. Juli 2015)




----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. Juli 2015)




----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. Juli 2015)




----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Juli 2015)

Moin

Heute geht's nach einer Woche mal wieder auf die Autobahn Richtung Beaune/Dijon. Je nach Lust und Laune gibt es eventuell auch noch einen Schlenker über die Champagne


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Juli 2015)

Bin doch in Beaune hängengeblieben.

Aber man kann ja dieses Jahr auch noch ein verlängertes Champagne-w/e einlegen ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Juli 2015)

Heute Abend gab es dann Charolais-Rind...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Juli 2015)

Moin.

Heute geht es heimwärts...


----------



## wissefux (13. Juli 2015)

moin. gute heimreise ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Juli 2015)

Gut wieder zu Hause angekommen.

Ein Hoch auf die französischen Autobahnen und auf die Télepéage


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Juli 2015)




----------



## Cynthia (13. Juli 2015)

Du sitzt im Auto - wer hat das Foto gemacht?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Juli 2015)

Es gibt an den Auffahrten zu den grossen Alpenpässen immer irgendwo professionelle Fotographen, die den Bikern, Auto- und Motorradfahrern quasi "auflauern" und sie einfach so knipsen.

Die Bilder kannst Du dann später Online kaufen, sofern Du möchtest.

Nicht ganz preiswert, aber der Spass war es mir Wert.


----------



## wissefux (14. Juli 2015)

moin. endlich mal ein bild vom spassgefährt in action 

aber warum denn geschlossen ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. Juli 2015)

moin. moin.

Zuviel Sonne.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. Juli 2015)

moin. moin. moin.


----------



## mzaskar (15. Juli 2015)

schöner wäre ja ein "Powerdriftbild"


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. Juli 2015)

Das gibt es dann vllt. Anfang September in Spa  

So, das 4-rädrige Spassgefährt wurde neu bereift. Ein echter Reifenfresser. Die letzten Hinterreifen haben keine 20.000km gehalten und waren nach der Alpentour jetzt komplett runter.


----------



## mzaskar (15. Juli 2015)

Kannst die alten ja für den Burnout nehmen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. Juli 2015)

Ich hab aber keinen Burnout 

Und seit wann helfen abgefahrene Reifen gegen Burnout 

Muss aber zugeben, dass ich das Heck in den Alpen des Öfteren habe wedeln lassen und dadurch noch zusätzlich Gummi gegeben habe 

Den hinteren linken Reifen musste ich im Luberon am Samstag kurzfristig sogar noch flicken lassen, weil ich einen schleichenden Platten hatte. War ein kleines Stückchen Draht drin. Er war aber wie gesagt eh abgefahren.

Hoffentlich brauche ich nach Spa nicht schon wieder neue Reifen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. Juli 2015)

Hier noch ein Foto vom höchsten Punkt der 4-Rad-Tour am Col de la Bonette:


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. Juli 2015)

Im Gorges du Verdon:





Da war ich vorher 1992 zum letzten Mal


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. Juli 2015)

moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. Juli 2015)

Macbook Pro gerade erfolgreich auf El Capitan Public Beta aktualisiert.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. Juli 2015)

moin.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. Juli 2015)

Aus rein ökonomischer Sicht wahrscheinlich wirklich die richtige Lösung:

http://www.n-tv.de/wirtschaft/Deutschland-sollte-den-Euro-verlassen-article15540576.html


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. Juli 2015)

moin


----------



## wissefux (18. Juli 2015)

moin moin


----------



## wissefux (18. Juli 2015)

habs mal wieder geschafft und mein bike kaputtrepariert 

wollte nur mal die bremsbeläge wechseln. hinten hats so einigermassen geklappt. schleift etwas, aber trotzdem fahrbar.
nur vorne will es nicht hinhauen. bekomme die kolben nicht soweit zurück, dass es passt. entweder blockiert es jetzt komplett mit den neuen belägen oder ich pack die alten wieder rein und habe null bremsleistung, da die kolben ja zurückgedrückt sind ...


----------



## ratte (18. Juli 2015)

wieso Null Bremsleistung? Stellen sich die Kolben nicht automatisch nach, wenn man die Bremser ein paar Mal zieht? Muss ja auch einen Grund geben, warum Du die zurückdrücken musstest.
Aber das mit dem nicht komplett zurück bekommen, kenne ich auch. Bei meiner alten Code 5 ging nix ohne Komplettöffnung und anschließende Entlüftung. Aber die ist inzwischen Geschichte.
Was ist es denn für eine?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (18. Juli 2015)

hab ne avid elixier. hab ja auch gedacht, dass die kolben sich nachstellen müssten und hab minutenlang ohne erfolg die bremse gezogen ...
zurückgedrückt hatte ich die kolben für die neuen beläge. es fehlen am ende max. 1-2 mm an luft zwischen den neuen belägen und scheibe.
ich sollte wieder hs33 fahren. da hab ich es irgendwie immer hinbekommen ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. Juli 2015)

Ist die mit oder ohne Ausgleichsbehälter. Wenn Du die Kolben für die neuen Beläge nicht weit genug zurückdrücken kannst, ist evtl. etwas zu viel Bremsflüssigkeit im System. Evtl. ein oder zwei Tropfen durch leichtes Öffnen der entsprechenden Schraube ablassen.


----------



## wissefux (18. Juli 2015)

du kannst fragen stellen 
ausgleichbehälter mit schraube finde ich am bremshebel, oder?


----------



## wissefux (18. Juli 2015)

also am bremshebel der elixir rsl ist so ne kleine "auswölbung" mit ner kleinen inbusschraube. soll ich da mal rumschrauben ?


----------



## wissefux (18. Juli 2015)

im netzt wird von festgerosteten kolben dieser bremse berichtet. da hilft dann wohl nicht mehr allzuviel ...


----------



## ratte (18. Juli 2015)

Ja, die gute HS33 verrichtet bei mir seit 2003 klaglos ihren Dienst.

Hinsichtlich Elixier, der Vorschlag von wahltho wäre auch der meine.
Bei der Schraube am Hebel ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit etwas geringer das Du Murks baust. ;-)

Sind jetzt erstmal Einkaufen, könnten später Support liefern, wenn noch benötigt.


----------



## wissefux (18. Juli 2015)

danke. probier mal mein glück nachher ... kann ja eigentlich nur besser werden ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. Juli 2015)

Wie lange hast Du denn die Bremse undharre sie überhaupt eine Chance einzurosten?

Noch mal für das Protokoll: du kannst die Kolben nicht weit genug zurück stellen, um die neuen Beläge einzusetzen?


----------



## wissefux (18. Juli 2015)

vielleicht so 3 jahre ... keine ahnung.
bei mir hat alles die chance, einzurosten ...

yep. die kolben gehen nicht ganz zurück, zumindest nicht auf beiden seiten gleichzeitig ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. Juli 2015)

Dann ist zu viel Flüssigkeit im System.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. Juli 2015)

wissefux schrieb:


> bei mir hat alles die chance, einzurosten ...



Naja, wenn Du mit dem MTB nicht ganzjährig, eher wenig und meist nur bei schönem Wetter unterwegs warst, ist die Chance eher gering.


----------



## wissefux (18. Juli 2015)

wahltho schrieb:


> Naja, wenn Du mit dem MTB nicht ganzjährig, eher wenig und meist nur bei schönem Wetter unterwegs warst, ist die Chance eher gering.


stimmt, bin ja mehr und mehr zum schön wetter biker geworden . verrostet war in der tat nix ...

vielen dank für eure tipps und den top spontan support von hopi und ratte


----------



## ratte (18. Juli 2015)

Ich? Hab nix gemacht.


----------



## wissefux (19. Juli 2015)

ratte schrieb:


> Ich? Hab nix gemacht.


na klar, du warst dabei. das reicht doch 
und du hast meinen gummi gerettet


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. Juli 2015)

moin. moin.



wissefux schrieb:


> ...
> und du hast meinen gummi gerettet



so, so


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (19. Juli 2015)

yep. konnte ihn direkt heute wiederverwenden


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. Juli 2015)

Gummis soll man aber nicht wiederverwenden


----------



## ratte (19. Juli 2015)

Aaaahhh, Jungs.
Das Niveau, rettet einer das Niveau. 
Ach nee, hoffnungslos.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. Juli 2015)

Komplett hoffnungslos.


----------



## Leertaste (19. Juli 2015)




----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. Juli 2015)

Und es ist in die Oralen eingegangen....


----------



## Leertaste (19. Juli 2015)

wahltho schrieb:


> Und es ist in die Oralen eingegangen....




 ist in die Analen eingegangen ... die Analen ....


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. Juli 2015)

Ach so.

Na das ist genauso gut.


----------



## Leertaste (19. Juli 2015)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ach so.
> 
> Na das ist genauso gut.



Jop , aber ich eier jetzt zur Tanke und werde mir n Bier oral einführen ..


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. Juli 2015)

Skol!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Leertaste (19. Juli 2015)

\m/


----------



## wissefux (20. Juli 2015)

niveau ? gabs das hier schon mal


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. Juli 2015)

moin.

niveau war hier noch nie ein Kriterium 

So, nach fast 2 1/2 Wochen wieder im Trott.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. Juli 2015)

... daher nur einigermaßen ausgepennt, halben Frühsport erledigt und danach 2-rädrig nach EB.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. Juli 2015)

... am frühen Abend gut und trocken wieder 2-rädrig nach Hause gelangt und zweite Hälfte des Sportprogramms erledigt.


----------



## Leertaste (20. Juli 2015)

Ich musste das Auto heute für die Arbeit nehmen 

So langsam könnten es hier echt mal n paar warme Tage am Stück werden ! ^^


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. Juli 2015)

Morgääähnnn


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. Juli 2015)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... daher nur einigermaßen ausgepennt, halben Frühsport erledigt und danach 2-rädrig nach EB.



 Ditopost


----------



## mzaskar (21. Juli 2015)

Moin Moin ihr (alden) Sägge 

Am Freitag geht es zur TDF mal die Helden der Landstrasse aus der Nähe anschauen  Dann sind es nur noch 4 Wochen bis LeLa  ich bin ja schon soooooooo was von aufgeregt  endlich wieder Mittelmeer  wurde aber auch Zeit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. Juli 2015)

Nimmst Du zur rollenden Pharmazie auch eine Urinprobe mit?


----------



## mzaskar (21. Juli 2015)

Quasi das angenehme mit dem nützlichen verbinden


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. Juli 2015)

Ne, aber neulich hat doch ein Zuschauer versucht, einem der Aktiven ein Becherchen der güldenen Natursaftproduktion zu kredenzen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. Juli 2015)

Am späten Nachmittag auch gut wieder 2-rädrig nach Hause gelangt.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. Juli 2015)

Überlege gerade wie ich neben den ganzen bereits geplanten Urlauben in diesem Jahr noch ein 4-Rad-Spass-Schlemmer-w/e in der Champagne in die Planung integrieren kann.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. Juli 2015)

...  in der Champagne war ich 1991 zum letzten Mal.

Zweiten Teil des täglichen Sportprogramms im Kellerfitti absolviert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. Juli 2015)

Na da wird ein ehemals prominenter Vertreter der rollenden Pharmazie letztendlich wohl doch einwandern.

http://www.n-tv.de/panorama/Gericht-lehnt-Bewaehrungsdeal-fuer-Ullrich-ab-article15565226.html


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. Juli 2015)

moin.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. Juli 2015)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... daher nur einigermaßen ausgepennt, halben Frühsport erledigt und danach 2-rädrig nach EB.



 Ditopost

Heute ob der Wärme im vollen IT-Outfit: 3/4-Hose und Sandalen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. Juli 2015)

Am frühen Abend auch gut wieder 2-rädrig nach Hause gelangt und den Rest des täglichen Sportprogramms absolviert ...


----------



## wissefux (23. Juli 2015)

moin. ausgepennt.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. Juli 2015)

moin. leidlich ausgepennt.

richtig ausgepennt wird erst morgen wieder.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. Juli 2015)

Trotzdem wie immer den halben Frühsport erledigt und danach 2-rädrig nach EB zum Endspurt ins w/e gestartet.

Heute morgen aber noch leicht ins Trödeln geraten und erst noch die Public Beta 2 von iOS 9.0 auf iPhone und iPad installiert.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. Juli 2015)

w/e ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. Juli 2015)

... für's Gourmet-Champagne w/e reicht die Zeit dieses w/e wohl leider nicht, aber Sonntag wird es trotzdem einen extended Spass-4-Rad-Ausflug geben


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. Juli 2015)

moin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. Juli 2015)

Ich muss sagen, dass ich von dem Argon Rocc Version Trekking absolut begeistert bin.

Nahezu wartungsfrei. Habe in den letzten Monaten allenfalls mal den Luftdruck kontrolliert. Mehr nicht.

Im August muss ich mir dann mal ein VR mit SON einspeichern zu lassen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. Juli 2015)

Moin. Ausgepennt.


----------



## ratte (25. Juli 2015)

Moin.
Ganz schön pustig da draußen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. Juli 2015)

Herrlich


----------



## wissefux (25. Juli 2015)

ratte schrieb:


> Moin.
> Ganz schön pustig da draußen.



... ab mit den kites auf den main  

pustig mögt ihr doch


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. Juli 2015)

Endlich mal etwas kühler und ein frischer Wind.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. Juli 2015)

iTunes Music ist


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. Juli 2015)

moin.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. Juli 2015)

moin. moin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. Juli 2015)

Heute  so lange in der Heia gelegen wie möglich, daher muss der tägliche Kellersport komplett heute Abend erfolgen.

Trotzdem gut 2-rädrig auf den Hochsitz in EB gelangt.

Glück gehabt, denn gerade fängt hier an zu regnen.


----------



## mzaskar (27. Juli 2015)

Was ist da jetzt so gut an itunes Musik? Ich bin am überlegen, da ich ja schon viel Musik habe 

Tour de France schauen ist cool


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. Juli 2015)

Wir haben auch jede Menge Musik. iTunes Music ist einfach cool, weil man jede Menge gute Mucke einfach hören kann, ohne sie gleich kaufen zu müssen. Die 10 Euro pro Monat rentieren sich da für uns alle Male.

Was ist denn am Tour de France schauen  

Bist du echt extra nach Frankreich gefahren, um die rollende Pharamazie einmal an Dir vorbeifahren zu sehen

Sport anschauen, ob Live oder in der Glotze war aber noch nie so mein Ding. Mich hat eigentlich immer nur selber Sport machen interessiert.


----------



## mzaskar (27. Juli 2015)

Ich mag die Atmosphäre, das gibt es leider nicht im TV obwohl im TV definitiv mehr zu sehen ist 

Aber ja, Freitag in der Nacht los nach Alp D'Huez und Samstag wieder zurück, 

Selber fahren war nicht, da ich mir das Innenband gedehnt habe und zur Zeit eine Kniemanschette trage. Aber ich glaube ich werde für nächstes Jahr mal "Alpenpässe" fahren in mein Biken aufnehmen. Mal eben das Argon mit Slicks bestückt auf 27.5" und ab dafür 


Grazy? Ja das ist es schon,  aber mir gefällt es 

Was das Thema Doping angeht, ist es meines Erachtens besser geworden, aber das hat mich eh noch nie so gestört.
Im generellen sind die Strecken kürzer geworden, die Fahrer "leiden" mehr. Man merkt ihnen an, das nach 3 Wochen der Akku leer ist und so weiter.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. Juli 2015)

Ich werde für das nächste Jahr definitiv auch wieder Alpenpässe einplanen, aber wieder mit dem Spass-4-Rad 

Evtl. wieder Routes des Grandes Alpes, in einer anderen Variante oder aber einen anderen der Curves-Bände (Schweiz/Italien/Österreich).


----------



## mzaskar (27. Juli 2015)

Ich denke so in Richtung Osten gibt es auch noch einiges zu entdecken .....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. Juli 2015)

Ö ist vom Publikum nicht so mein Ding. Stilfserjoch mit Abstecher ins Vinschgau (Übernachtung und Abendessen im Mohren in Burgeis) lasse ich noch gelten. Stilfserjoch muss man aber wahrscheinlich ganz früh morgens machen, damit man da Spass hat.

Ansonsten Zentralalpen, die Curves-Magazine bieten ja genug Anregungen. Wahrscheinlich aber erst noch mal GRdAlpes mit den Pässen, die ich diesmal nicht gefahren bin. Das geht quasi überschneidungsfrei und ist halt in Frankreich 

Nachdem was ich auf meiner diesjährigen Tour auf den Passstrassen so gesehen habe, hätte ich auf 2-Rad dort definitiv keinen Bock. Zudem sollte man da schon ziemlich fit sein. Ohne Schatten in der Höhensonne auf Asphalt ist schon kräftezehrend.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. Juli 2015)

Gerade noch den kompletten täglichen Kellerfittisport erledigt. 

Vorher gut 2-rädrig nach Hause gelangt. Es war ein wenig pustig da draussen.


----------



## wissefux (28. Juli 2015)

moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. Juli 2015)

moin moin

Heute nicht ganz so lang gepennt, denn halben Kellersport erledigt und danach sehr schön mit dem 2-Rad nach EB.


----------



## mzaskar (28. Juli 2015)

Hast du dein Deelite eigentlich eingemottet oder darf es noch mit den anderen zusammen auf die Weide


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. Juli 2015)

...



wahltho schrieb:


> Das Riese & Müller Delite Grey wurde heute morgen zerlegt.
> 
> Ich bringe es nicht über's Herz, dieses Arbeitspferd, das mir fast 15 Jahre gute und treue Dienste geleistet hat, dem Altmetall zu überlassen. Daher wurde der Rahmen in den unendlichen Weiten des Dachbodens der fürstlichen Datscha sicher eingelagert.


----------



## mzaskar (28. Juli 2015)

Das arme Ding, so nackt und ohne Beine allein im dunklen Speicher


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. Juli 2015)

Es kann froh sein, inzwischen nicht in irgendeinem Schmelzofen gelandet zu sein.

Sehr gut 2-rädrig wieder nach Hause gelangt.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. Juli 2015)

Wenn Du den Delite Rahmen haben möchtest, schenke ich Ihn Dir gerne.


----------



## mzaskar (29. Juli 2015)

Nee lass mal, habe genügend Alteisen in der Garage


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. Juli 2015)

Siehste, dann weisst Du ja in etwa wie das ist  

... und mein Dachboden ist wahrscheinlich ca. 6x so gross, wie Deine Garage 

moin moin

Einigermaßen ausgepennt und nach dem halben Frühsport gut 2-rädrig nach EB gelangt.


----------



## mzaskar (29. Juli 2015)

Ich liebäugele im Moment mit einem 27.5 LRS fürs Argon für die Arbeit, Waldstrassen und auch mal für die Strasse (z.b. in Frankreich) Rennrad hat mir nicht gepasst, daher eher ein für die strasse fit gemachtes MTB. Da scheint mir das Argon eine gute Plattform zu sein 

Bin jetzt nur am überlegen, ob ich eher günstige Naben (Shimano XT) oder Hope EvoII nehme oder gar ganz abgefahren DT Swiss 240s nehme. Tendenz geht eher gegen Hope, da weiss ich was ich habe


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. Juli 2015)

Tune, da kommt Hope und so nicht ran.

Ich habe grundsätzlich nur Tune als VR-Nabe. Hinten ist ja immer Rohloff 

Argon ist perfekt als Trekking-Rad, aber mach' mir nicht immer alles nach


----------



## mzaskar (29. Juli 2015)

Ich hatte es ja zuerst als Trekkinrad  Aber ich fahre jetzt wieder mehr im Wald damit herum und auch in die Alpen, daher habe ich es wieder naggisch gemacht 
Es soll mir in Zukunft eher auch als "RennRad" dienen. Wenn die Kollegen mal mit den Strassenräder einen Tour machen, kann ich dann mit fahren, daher ein LRS für schmale Reifen


----------



## mzaskar (29. Juli 2015)

wahltho schrieb:


> Tune, da kommt Hope und so nicht ran.



Tune ist auch immer wieder auf der Platte, dazu noch Acros Naben und eben DT Swiss. Das Problem, sie kosten ungefähr das doppelte der Hope Nabe, da ich ja nicht so auf Leichtbau achte, da muss ich erst eijnmal bei mir einsparen , stört mich auch nicht das Mehrgewicht der Hope.
Mechanisch haben sie mich noch nicht entäuscht, daher greife ich gerne zu Hope.

QAber ich kann es ja mal auf den Wunschzettel setzen, vielleicht bringt das Christkind ja Tune ins Haus


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. Juli 2015)

Geht mir bei Tune auch nicht um Leichtbau, sondern um Qualität, hatte auch schon Shimano, DT Swiss und Hope Naben. Die sind qualitativ einfach Schrott im Vergleich zu Tune.

Spann ein Bike mit Tune Laufrad in den Montageständer, setz das Vorderrad in Bewegung, gehe in Ruhe einen Kaffeetrinken und siehe da ...

... das Laufrad dreht sich danach immer noch


----------



## mzaskar (29. Juli 2015)

Deswegen bist du immer so schnell  

Meine Freundin hat sich einen Tune Sattel (Komfort) gekauft, der ist eher schlecht verarbeitet, das Leder löst sich schon von der Carbonschale (nach 2 Wochen)


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. Juli 2015)

Ich hatte früher mehrere Speedneedles. Die waren qualitativ Top und sehr bequem.

Das Problem dabei war nur, dass wenn das Fahrrad um- und der Sattel seitlich auf den Boden gefallen ist, oft gleich die Schale hinten an den Flügeln gebrochen ist. Das war der neuralgische Punkt. Carbon ist halt in solchen Sachen empfindlich und hat m.E. daher nichts an MTBs zu suchen.

Bei (VR-)Naben, Tretlagern/Kurbeln und Sattelstütze aber immer Tune.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. Juli 2015)

So ein Vollhonk 

http://www.bild.de/news/ausland/loe...essen-nachkommen-in-gefahr-41990056.bild.html

Ich hoffe, dass er jetzt zumindest pleite geht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. Juli 2015)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich hatte früher mehrere Speedneedles. ...
> Bei (VR-)Naben, Tretlagern/Kurbeln und Sattelstütze aber immer Tune.



Apropos: Ich habe gerade mal in meiner Finanz-Software nachgeschaut - Ich habe alleine seit der Euro-Umstellung über 80.000 Euro für 2-Rad-Zeugs ausgegeben 

Das ganze Zeug von 1989 bis 2002 ist da nicht eingerechnet z.b. das Delite Grey, etc. hatte ich vor 2002 schon gekauft.

Ich hätte mich echt als Dauertester für 2-Räder, 2-Rad-Teile und -Kleidung verdingen sollen


----------



## mzaskar (30. Juli 2015)

Der Typ gehört aiuf den Stuhl und von seinen Patienten behandelt ....

Danke für die Einschätzung der Tunenaben, damit sind sie wieder im Rennen  (wird dann vielleicht doch ein leichtbau LRS für schwere Jungs  

Du nutzt immer noch Quicken in einer Windows Partition? Oder hast du etwas für apple gefunden?


----------



## wissefux (30. Juli 2015)

wahltho schrieb:


> So ein Vollhonk
> 
> http://www.bild.de/news/ausland/loe...essen-nachkommen-in-gefahr-41990056.bild.html
> 
> Ich hoffe, dass er jetzt zumindest pleite geht.



leider gibt es noch mehr von diesen deppen. http://www.bild.de/news/ausland/jagdwirtschaft/daten-und-fakten-zur-grosswildjagd-41996336.bild.html


aber der kann seine praxis sicher dicht machen ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. Juli 2015)

moin.

Leidlich ausgepennt, halben Frühsport erledigt, 2-rädriger Endspurt ins w/e.

Ich nutze immer noch Quicken. Ist neben den LANCOM-Tools die einzige Anwendung für die ich noch Parallels brauche.

Von Quicken komme ich auch nicht mehr mit, weil ich es schon seit über 22 Jahre nutze.


----------



## mzaskar (30. Juli 2015)

Habe mir jetz auch mal dieses Apple Musik Dingens gegönnt .......


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. Juli 2015)

Ist ja eh drei Monate kostenlos.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. Juli 2015)

Y E A H ! ! ! 

 

 

 

http://www.spiegel.de/auto/aktuell/...-amazon-holt-das-top-gear-team-a-1046023.html


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. Juli 2015)

Gut wieder 2-rädrig nach Hause gelangt. Zum Glück ist w/e.

Unsere Amber macht mir aber Sorgen. Sie hat sich seit heute morgen in der hintersten Ecke des Gartens verzogen und frisst/trinkt nichts


----------



## wissefux (31. Juli 2015)

moin. vorerst letzter frei-tag ...

armes amber ... vielleicht nur was schlechtes gefressen ? lässt sie sich denn anlocken ?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (31. Juli 2015)

moin.

Habe Amber gestern Abend noch mit Nackengriff gekrallt und ins Schlafzimmer getragen. Sie hat die ganze Nacht bei mir am Fussende geschlafen. Heute morgen wollte sie unbedingt raus, war gerade zum Trinken da, hat aber nichts gegessen.


----------



## mzaskar (31. Juli 2015)

Hoffentlich geht es der Kleinen bald besser


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. August 2015)

moin. moin.


----------



## wissefux (1. August 2015)

gude. was macht die mieze ?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. August 2015)

Amber war die letzten beiden Tage immer unterwegs. Nachts hat sie bei mir geschlafen. Sie frisst aber nach wie vor sehr, sehr wenig. War ja schon immer ein schlankes Kätzchen. Jetzt ist sie aber noch magerer geworden.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. August 2015)

Mahlzeit!


----------



## wissefux (3. August 2015)

moin zu gewohnter stund


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (3. August 2015)

Moin, verschlafen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. August 2015)

moin, einigermaßen ausgepennt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. August 2015)

Da heute wieder bis zum maximalen Anschlag gepennt wurde, muss der Frühsport heute komplett zum Spätsport werden.

Gut 2-rädrig nach EB gelangt. Es war aber schon ziemlich warm.

Gerade mal für A. Macbook Pro eine 512GB SSD bestellt. Bei den ganzen Fotos, etc. war die alte 256 GB SSD inzwischen fast voll.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. August 2015)

N'Abend

Am Abend auch wieder gut 2-rädrig nach Hause gelangt und den Spätsport erledigt.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. August 2015)

moin. nur sehr leidlich ausgepennt.

Erstmal Frühsport ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. August 2015)

... nach dem Frühsport gut 2-rädrig nach EB gelangt. Schon wieder ziemlich war da draussen.


----------



## mzaskar (4. August 2015)

Supi, höre wieder auf 2 Ohren


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. August 2015)

Was war denn los?


----------



## mzaskar (4. August 2015)

Habe des öfteren eine Entzündung im Aussenohr. Noch nicht ganz weg aber zumindest konnte der Arzt mal das Ohr reinigen. Muss aber nochmals hin, da das Trommelfell belegt ist und auch der Druckausgleich nicht funktioniert. Ist aber eher ein Borbeugen einer Mittelohrenzündung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (5. August 2015)

Guten Morgen ihr Pkauschers  Alles senkrecht ?

Einen schönen Tag und lasst kacheln


----------



## wissefux (5. August 2015)

moin moin.

alles fit soweit. was machen die lauscher des plauschers ?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. August 2015)

moin moin

Nur sehr leidlich ausgepennt, halbes Sportprogramm erledigt, 2-rädrig nach EB...

Gestern die neue 512Gig SSD für A. Macbook Pro noch schnell mitt CCC vorbereitet und heute morgen eingebaut.


----------



## mzaskar (5. August 2015)

wissefux schrieb:


> moin moin.
> 
> alles fit soweit. was machen die lauscher des plauschers ?



nerven


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. August 2015)

Du hast irgendwie schon immer 'ne ganze Menge Zipperleinchen, oder?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. August 2015)

Am frühen Abend auch gut wieder 2-rädrig nach Hause gelangt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. August 2015)

Zum Thema Tune-Naben:





Ein altes Foto, als ich gerade mal wieder 2 davon gekauft hatte


----------



## wissefux (6. August 2015)

moin. auch mal wieder 2 rädrig unterwegs heuer ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. August 2015)

moin. moin. wie immer auch heuer wieder 2 rädrig unterwegs ...

Auf Grund früher Termine schon zu nachtschlafender Zeit um 07 Uhr völlig unausgepennt aus dem Bett gefallen und ohne Frühsport 2-rädrig nach EB ...

Zum Glück ist heute schon wieder Endspurt ...


----------



## mzaskar (6. August 2015)

wahltho schrieb:


> Zum Thema Tune-Naben:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



die haben auch so einen besonderen "Habenwill" Effekt  Schwarze Nabe, Weisse DT Aerolite Speichen schwarze Carbonfelge


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. August 2015)

Eine wirklich gut gemeinte, freundschaftliche Empfehlung, ohne Dir irgendwie zu nahe treten zu wollen: Bau Dir was Stabiles auf! 

http://forum.tour-magazin.de/archive/index.php/t-276605.html?s=15467ed3a540a54ea86c8514bea0405f


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. August 2015)

Thank god it's w/e


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. August 2015)

Trotz des langen Tages in der Voliere noch die komplette Tagesration im Kellerfitti erledigt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. August 2015)

moin. ausgepennt.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. August 2015)

Heute Nachmittag noch eine schöne Spass-4-Rad-Runde im Hochtaunus gedreht.


----------



## mzaskar (7. August 2015)

Neues Bike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. August 2015)

Das sieht in der Tat stabil aus


----------



## mzaskar (7. August 2015)

Gelle  

Das andere ist auch nicht für mich 

Ich stehe schon eher auf 32 x Dt Competiton und ein eher stabile Felge  

Kohle hat ich früher im Bergbau genug in der Hand


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. August 2015)

klingt vernünftig.

moin. moin.


----------



## mzaskar (8. August 2015)

Moin


----------



## wissefux (9. August 2015)

moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. August 2015)

moin moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. August 2015)

Wow - Die neue iDrive-App von Apple ist aber ein echter Paradigmenwechsel. Man kann auf einmal direkt auf iPhone und iPad auf Dateien zugreifen und Anhänge sichern.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. August 2015)

Diese Typen sollte man an Ihren E*ern an die Wand nageln.

http://www.bild.de/news/inland/ausg...rte-der-ausgesetzten-tiere-42068838.bild.html


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. August 2015)

moin. Bis zum Anschlag gepennt. Daher ohne Frühsport 2-rädrig nach EB.

Schon recht schwül da draussen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (10. August 2015)

Guten Morgen ins Plauscher Land



wahltho schrieb:


> Wow - Die neue iDrive-App von Apple ist aber ein echter Paradigmenwechsel. Man kann auf einmal direkt auf iPhone und iPad auf Dateien zugreifen und Anhänge sichern.



Ist das die idrive Backup app?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. August 2015)

Ich weiss nicht, was Du meinst. Was ich meine ist quasi eine echte File-Browser-App für den iCloud Drive (so heisst die App auch). Man kann jetzt auch Anhänge direkt in auf dem iCloud-Drive speichern.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. August 2015)

Heute wurde beim 2-Radmeister des fürstlichen Vertrauens ein 27,5 Zoll VR mit SON 28 bestellt.

Zudem werde ich wohl noch eine Rohloff auf 27,5 Zoll umspeichern lassen, um zwei komplette Laufradsätze in 27,5 Zoll zu haben.

Ansonsten gut 2-rädrig nach Hause gelangt. Heute bin ich doch auch wieder ins Schwitzen geraten.


----------



## wissefux (11. August 2015)

2 rädrig mit freundlichem Rückenwind ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. August 2015)

wahltho schrieb:


> moin. Bis zum Anschlag gepennt. Daher ohne Frühsport 2-rädrig nach EB.



 Ditopost


----------



## UTC01 (11. August 2015)

Moin,
gibt es hier zufällig jemanden, der/die eine Fahrradtransporttasche hat und mir diese über das kommende Wochenende ausleihen würde? Natürlich gegen eine "Aufwandsentschädigung" in individuell gewünschter Form. Habe zu spontan die Idee gehabt mein Rad mit in die Heimat zu nehmen, da war die Bahn leider schon ausgebucht.

PS. Achja, in Frankfurt oder näherer Umgebung wäre grandios, man darf ja mal träumen 

Update: Hat sich erledigt, bin fündig geworden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. August 2015)

Hab leider keine Fahrradtransporttasche 

Am Abend auch gut wieder 2-rädrig nach Hause gelangt und das tägliche Sportprogramm im Kellerfitti erledigt.


----------



## wissefux (12. August 2015)

moin. auch keine radtasche in meinem besitz ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. August 2015)

wahltho schrieb:


> moin. Bis zum Anschlag gepennt. Daher ohne Frühsport 2-rädrig nach EB.



 Erneuter Ditopost


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. August 2015)

wahltho schrieb:


> Am Abend auch gut wieder 2-rädrig nach Hause gelangt und das tägliche Sportprogramm im Kellerfitti erledigt.



 Ditopost

Zum Glück ist morgen schon wieder Endspurt ins w/e angesagt...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. August 2015)

... an dem es wohl wieder für 2 Tage auf Tour mit dem Spass-4-Rad gehen wird.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. August 2015)

wahltho schrieb:


> moin. Bis zum Anschlag gepennt. Daher ohne Frühsport 2-rädrig nach EB.



 Erneut Erneuter Ditopost.

Endspurt ins w/e....


----------



## mzaskar (13. August 2015)

wieder Elsass oder wo anders 

Ich will mir evtl. nächstes Jahr ein neues Bike aufbauen  Was schönes für den Spass  Nur geht jetzt das Grübeln los:

Rahmen: Alu, Stahl oder Karbon
Federung: HT oder Fully
Reifengrösse: 26" (Fat), 27.5, 27.5+,29"
Federweg: Low, medium, high
Verfügbarkeit: off the shelf - Komplett, nur Rahmen
Laufräder: Stange or Custom
Gänge: 1x11, 2x11, 2x10
Tendentiell könnte ich mir vorstellen:

Fatbike --> Slasa Muluk, Surly Pugsly
29" Trrailbike --> Nicolai Helius TB
Quervelo: Nicolai Argon CX, specialized Crux
Aber wie gesagt, nur mal laut gedacht  Eigentlich bin ich glücklich mit meinen 26 zölligen Nicolais, hätte nur mal wieder Lust auf basteln  ...... hmmm vielleicht sollte ich ein Geschäft aufmachen  

Ich wünsche euch Taunushoppler noch einen schönen Tag, einen guten Start ins Wochenend und viel Spass beim 4-Rad-Spass


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. August 2015)

Wahrscheinlich noch mal Sauerland.

Ich würde an Deiner Stelle lieber versuchen, regelmässig aktiv zu Biken, als zu versuchen, Dich durch den Aufbau immer neuer Räder zu motivieren.

Zudem sind Fat-Bikes schei&&endreck hässlich und 29er braucht wirklich kein Mensch.

Mit Bike-Schrauben lässt sich nicht viel Geld verdienen. Das kann man im Vorruhestand vllt. noch als Hobby nebenher machen, aber nur, wenn man auch Bock darauf hat, sich dann mit den ganzen Kunden herumzuschlagen.

Der 2-Rad-Mechanikermeister meines Vertrauens wollte mir für später immer auch schon mal seinen Laden andienen, aber ich habe dankend abgelehnt.


----------



## mzaskar (13. August 2015)

Ich könnte mir dich in einem Bikeladen gut vorstellen 

Das Bikebauen macht mir als Hobby Spass und eben davon leben müssen wollte ich jetzt nicht 

Das Kinderrad von Nachbarn hat mehr Arbeit und Schweiss gekostet als ein kompleter Lagerwechsel am Helius


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. August 2015)

moin. Ausgepennt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (14. August 2015)

Tach, nicht ausgepennt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. August 2015)

N'abend

Liege nach einer schönen 4-Rad-Tour durch das Sauerland auf dem Hotelbett und freue mich auf ein leckeres Abendessen


----------



## wissefux (14. August 2015)

endlich mal etwas regen ....


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. August 2015)

moin. Bis ins Sauerland ist der Regen nicht gekommen...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. August 2015)

moin. Herrlicher Landregen hier Vorderhöhe...


----------



## wissefux (17. August 2015)

moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. August 2015)

moin. moin.

Wieder bis zum Anschlag gepennt und ohne Frühsport 2-rädrig nach EB.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. August 2015)

moin. moin. moin.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. August 2015)

moin. moin. moin. moin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (19. August 2015)

Morgen noch dann ist die Woche durch


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. August 2015)

Wem sagst Du das.


----------



## mzaskar (20. August 2015)

Einen wunderschönen Guten Morgen ihr allerliebsten, allerbesten, super Taunusplauschers


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. August 2015)

moin. moin.

Die ganze Woche saumässig schlecht gepennt. Endspurt ins wohlverdiente w/e...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. August 2015)

Thank god it's w/e.

Was für eine Woche.


----------



## wissefux (21. August 2015)

moin. tgif.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. August 2015)

moin.

Heute mal gut und ausgepennt.


----------



## wissefux (22. August 2015)

fast dito


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. August 2015)

moin. moin.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. August 2015)

moin. moin. moin.


----------



## wissefux (23. August 2015)

moin. moin. moin. moin.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. August 2015)

Heute in einer Woche hat der Fred seinen 9. Geburtstag.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. August 2015)

min.moin.moin.moin.moin.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. August 2015)

Heute auf dem 2-rädrigen Heimweg nach langer Zeit mal wieder leicht angefeuchtet worden.


----------



## wissefux (25. August 2015)

gude


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. August 2015)

Wie?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (26. August 2015)

gestern stürmisch heute deutlich gemäßigter ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. August 2015)

moin. moin.


----------



## wissefux (27. August 2015)

moin


----------



## mzaskar (27. August 2015)

Tachschen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. August 2015)

moin.


----------



## mzaskar (27. August 2015)

Noch 2 Tage dann geht es endlich einmal wieder nach LeLa 

Bike&Baden am und im Mittelmeer


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. August 2015)

Zum Glück ist schon wieder w/e.


----------



## wissefux (27. August 2015)

einer geht noch ...

hat jemand von euch das lupine rotlicht im einsatz ? überlege grade den kauf als "zusatzlicht" im strassenverkehr ...


----------



## wissefux (28. August 2015)

moin. gleich auch hier die woche zu ende ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. August 2015)

moin. moin.

Ich kann mal in der Firma fragen, ich meine einer oder zwei meiner Kollegen hätten sich das Lupine-Rücklicht gekauft.


----------



## mzaskar (28. August 2015)

Urlaub :freu:


----------



## mzaskar (28. August 2015)

schaffe ich die 12 Post's noch


----------



## mzaskar (28. August 2015)

oder die nächsten 10


----------



## mzaskar (28. August 2015)

Ich freu mich


----------



## mzaskar (28. August 2015)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (28. August 2015)




----------



## mzaskar (28. August 2015)




----------



## mzaskar (28. August 2015)




----------



## mzaskar (28. August 2015)




----------



## mzaskar (28. August 2015)




----------



## mzaskar (28. August 2015)




----------



## mzaskar (28. August 2015)




----------



## mzaskar (28. August 2015)




----------



## mzaskar (28. August 2015)

Juhu K-Frage seit Ewigkeiten mal wieder  und dann noch so eine schöne Zahl


----------



## wissefux (28. August 2015)

glückwunsch.
hatte mir auch schon überlegt, die k-frage zu lösen. wollte aber mal schauen, ob es einfach so en passent passiert ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. August 2015)

Glückwunsch - Sehr elegant die K-Frage gelöst 

Wie gesagt hat der Fred am Sonntag auch seinen neunten Geburtstag


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. August 2015)

Happy Birthday Plausch Fred


----------



## wissefux (30. August 2015)

glückwunsch auch meinerseits !


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. August 2015)

@mzaskar: Gib mal Laut aus Le La.


----------



## wissefux (31. August 2015)

moin warmer montag


----------



## Deleted 68955 (31. August 2015)

moin. moin. wahrscheinlich der letzte so heisse Montag des Jahres.


----------



## wissefux (1. September 2015)

moin. immer noch warm ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. September 2015)

moin. moin. in der tat leider. die Gewitterfront zieht nordwestlich vorbei.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. September 2015)

moin. moin. moin. endlich kühler.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (2. September 2015)

yep. endlich brauchbare temperaturen ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. September 2015)

so sehe ich das auch ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. September 2015)

moin. richtig frisch heute morgen auf dem 2-rad


----------



## mzaskar (3. September 2015)

Aussicht








Bike







Pool




Strand


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. September 2015)

Viel Spass weiterhin in SF 

Zum Glück ist bald w/e.

Von Sonntag bis Mittwoch geht es dann in die Ardennen 

Kommende Woche ist dann eine 1-Tage-Woche.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. September 2015)

Den Dienstag verbringe ich dann hier

https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Circu...ps#/media/File:Spa-Francorchamps_overview.jpg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (3. September 2015)

Drehst du dort alleine oder mit Instructor ein paar Runden


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. September 2015)

Erst AMG Driving Academy mit dem eigenen Spass-4-Rad, danach noch erweitertes 2-stündiges exklusive Einzel-Training mit Instruktor im neuen AMG GT S.


----------



## wissefux (4. September 2015)

net übel ...

tgif


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. September 2015)

N'Abend 

Ist aber kein Schnäppchen. Der eine Tag auf der Rennstrecke kostet fast genauso viel wie ein 2-wöchiger SF-Urlaub für 2 Personen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. September 2015)

moin. moin.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. September 2015)

moin. moin. moin.


----------



## wissefux (6. September 2015)

moin. moin. moin. moin.


----------



## ratte (6. September 2015)

Goedenavond.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. September 2015)

Angekommen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. September 2015)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. September 2015)




----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. September 2015)

Um die Ecke gelinst


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. September 2015)

In der Lobby


----------



## ratte (6. September 2015)

Alles noch unversehrt? Neue Reifen fällig?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. September 2015)

moin.

Bin einen Tag früher gefahren. Geht erst heute Abend los.


----------



## wissefux (7. September 2015)

wie ich sehe, habt ihr alle mächtig spass


----------



## uwe50 (7. September 2015)

DOWNHILL-WM 2015: DAS DRAMATISCHE FINALE IN FOTOS


----------



## ratte (7. September 2015)

Ich war am Wochenende zwar unterwegs und die Räder im Gepäck, aber irgendwie sah das da gestern anders aus. Deutlich flacher und vor allem nasser. 
Muss sich also um eine Doppel-Ratte handeln.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. September 2015)

moin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (8. September 2015)

tach auch


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. September 2015)

Das war einfach nur

_Goil !!!   _

Und jeden Euro wert.

Über dreissig Runden Runden auf der Rennstrecke gedreht, davon mehr als die Hälfte mit dem AMG GT S. Mehr morgen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. September 2015)




----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. September 2015)




----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. September 2015)

Einer davon war für zwei Stunden meins


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. September 2015)

Nur eine Runde als Beifahrer...





Im AMG Safety Car


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. September 2015)

Vorher habe ich allerdings heute dort mein 4-rädriges Spassgefährt ziemlich gequält 

Es konnte allerdings auch mit den aktuellen AMG-Modellen noch gut mithalten    

Eau Rouge ist fahrtechnisch echt der Hammer.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. September 2015)

The New Stig


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. September 2015)

Moin.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. September 2015)

Gut aber völlig platt wieder Vorderhöhe angekommen.

Nur bis Wittlich AB und danach entlang Mosel und Rhein. Noch standesgemäß in der Krone in Assmannshausen gevespert.

Der gestrige Tag steckt mir aber echt noch in den Knochen. Insb. die zwei Stunden am Schluss im GT S auf der Rennstrecke waren kräftezehrend. Einem der zehn AMG GT S Fahrer ist während der Fahrt auf der Streckselbst selbst schlecht geworden und er musste in der Pouhon in der Sicherheitszone anhalten, worauf die Strecke sofort auf gelb ging. Ein anderer hat sich hinter mir in der Schikane unmittelbar vor der letzten Boxeneinfahrt noch um 180 Grad gedreht.  Er hatte wohl doch von Sport+ auf Race umgeschaltet


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. September 2015)

moin. moin.


----------



## Sid211985 (10. September 2015)

Hi
Ich suche jemanden der mit mir mal die Strecke hinunter fährt. Also der mir mal die Strecke zeigt. 
Man kann mich gerne mal per Pn anschreiben. 

Vielen Dank


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. September 2015)

moin. moin.

Zum Glück ist schon wieder Wochenende...


----------



## wissefux (11. September 2015)

so ne rote karre hab ich heute in freier wildbahn gesehen. gabs da keine anderen farben für ?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. September 2015)

Das Rot kommt beim GT S einfach fett


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. September 2015)

Es gibt sie aber zumindest auch noch in Mattschwarz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (12. September 2015)

mattschwarz ist leider geil 
rot für autos ist irgendwie nicht so meins ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. September 2015)

moin. moin.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. September 2015)

Für mich gibt es nur drei Autofarben: Rot, Schwarz und Silbermetallic


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. September 2015)

Heute das neue SON-VR in das Argon-Trekking eingebaut. Schon erstaunlich wie sich die Namendynamos seit 2001 (Kauf Delite Grey mit SON-VR) weiterentwickelt haben. Der neue SON ist wesentlich kompakter und leichter.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. September 2015)

moin.


----------



## wissefux (13. September 2015)

da ist das ding ... selten so viele sportwagen in freier wildbahn gesehen, wie in münchen. bisher nur von dubai getoppt ...


----------



## mzaskar (13. September 2015)

schöne Bilder von der Rennstrecke  Sieht nach mächtig Spass fur dich aus


----------



## ratte (13. September 2015)

Komische Dinge passieren da beim Fratzenbuch heute.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. September 2015)

Ich habe mich nach langem Widerstand dann doch entschlossen, mich mal beim Fratzenbuch zu registrieren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (14. September 2015)

moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. September 2015)

moin. moin.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. September 2015)

Am frühen Abend auch gut wieder 2-rädrig nach Hause gelangt.


----------



## wissefux (15. September 2015)

moin. frisch.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. September 2015)

moin. moin. stimmt frisch.


----------



## wissefux (16. September 2015)

moin. feucht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (16. September 2015)

Moin, dunkel


----------



## mzaskar (16. September 2015)

Letzte Woche war es schöner


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. September 2015)

moin, halbwegs hell.

Regen ist gleich erstmal durch, sollte also trocken 2-rädrig nach EB gelangen können.


----------



## ratte (16. September 2015)

Bäh, nass da draußen. 
Aber in NL wäre das Wetter auch nicht besser.


----------



## mzaskar (16. September 2015)

ratte schrieb:


> Bäh, nass da draußen.
> Aber in NL wäre das Wetter auch nicht besser.


Aber du hüpfst doch ständig mit so einer Plastikplane an Schnüren ins Wasser


----------



## ratte (16. September 2015)

Tja, je nach Plastikplane fliegt die nicht mehr so gut, wenn die mal vollgelaufen ist.
Regen ist ansonsten fast egal. Ab einer gewissen Windstärke werden Regentropfen zu einem tollen Gesichtspeeling.
Nur die Windrichtung ist die letzten Tage, nun ja, suboptimal für viele Spots in NL. Wenn es Dich raustreibt, musst Du hoffen, dass es nicht an England vorbei geht.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. September 2015)

Heute morgen doch noch etwas Regen abbekommen. Oberhemd und Jeans waren leicht angefeuchtet, aber Mann ist ja nicht aus Zucker.

Am Wochenende geht es in den Schwarzwald in ein nettes Wellness-Hotel.


----------



## mzaskar (16. September 2015)

ratte schrieb:


> Tja, je nach Plastikplane fliegt die nicht mehr so gut, wenn die mal vollgelaufen ist.
> Regen ist ansonsten fast egal. Ab einer gewissen Windstärke werden Regentropfen zu einem tollen Gesichtspeeling.
> Nur die Windrichtung ist die letzten Tage, nun ja, suboptimal für viele Spots in NL. Wenn es Dich raustreibt, musst Du hoffen, dass es nicht an England vorbei geht.



Das ja wie in Spanien, erst kommen die Tanker und dann Afrika 
Musst bei England nur schauen, dass du nach links kommst


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. September 2015)

Auch gut trocken wieder 2-rädrig nach Hause gelangt.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. September 2015)

moin.

Heute bis kurz vor Acht in der Heia gelegen, aber trotzdem noch halben Frühsport erledigt.

Dann doch mal die Regenjacke übergezogen un 2-rädrig nach EB.

Endspurt ins Schwarzwald-Wellness-w/e...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (17. September 2015)

viel Spass im dunklen Wald  Im dunkeln lässt sichs gut munkeln


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. September 2015)

Merci 

Endlich Wochenende ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. September 2015)

iPhone 6s Plus 128gb bestellt.

Vertragsverlängerung, da bekomme ich durch den Verkauf meines alten iPhone 6 Plus sogar noch etwas raus


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. September 2015)

moin.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. September 2015)

moin. moin.


----------



## wissefux (20. September 2015)

moin.

happy birthday :birthday:


----------



## wissefux (21. September 2015)

moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. September 2015)

moin moin


----------



## ratte (21. September 2015)

Mahlzeit.
Gestern mal wieder dem Radfahren fremd gegangen.
Irgendwie kam ich im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes auf das schmale Brett mal Wakeboarden zu gehen.
War ja wirklich spaßig. Gestern.
Heute bin ich froh um jede Tür, die aufgedrückt werden kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. September 2015)

moin.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. September 2015)

Nach dem Regen auch gut und trocken wieder 2-rädrig nach Hause gelangt.

Heute morgen nach ca. 2/3 der Strecke festgestellt, dass ich Token, Zugangskarte, etc. zu Hause vergessen hatte, also wieder Retour und heute mal ca. das 1,6-fache des sonst üblichen 2-Radpensums absolviert.


----------



## wissefux (23. September 2015)

moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. September 2015)

moin. Diese Woche übe ich ja wieder die 3-Tage-Woche.


----------



## wissefux (23. September 2015)

dito


----------



## wissefux (24. September 2015)

moin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. September 2015)

moin. moin.

Happy  Mzaskar!


----------



## Cynthia (24. September 2015)

Alles Gute auch von mir!


----------



## kreisbremser (24. September 2015)

Moin,

Alles gute an alle unbekannten Geburtstagskinder.

Mal ne Frage,... täusch ich mich oder ist es sehr ruhig hier im Frankfurter Raum?
Ich bin sehr häufig allein unterwegs. Fahre aus bequemlichkeitsgründen unter der Woche meist im Süden von Frankfurt, allerdings gibt es da wohl kaum Mitfahrer...


----------



## Lucafabian (24. September 2015)

kreisbremser schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> Alles gute an alle unbekannten Geburtstagskinder.
> 
> ...



schau doch mal unter freireiten-ffm. im Facebook, ist aber mehr Taunus.


----------



## wissefux (24. September 2015)

schau an, de lugga ...


----------



## ratte (24. September 2015)

Grüezi, mzaskar.
Viele Glückwünsche in die Schweiz.


----------



## wissefux (25. September 2015)

moin


----------



## mzaskar (25. September 2015)

DANKE


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. September 2015)

moin.


----------



## Lucafabian (25. September 2015)

wissefux schrieb:


> schau an, de lugga ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. September 2015)

Jetzt doch wieder LugGA?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. September 2015)

Heute nach ca. einem halben Jahr zum ersten Mal das Argon RoCC Version Trekking signifikant gewartet. Hebie Chainglider zum ersten Mal aufgemacht und siehe da die Kette war sauber, eigentlich immer noch ausreichend geschmiert und die Kettenspannung war auch noch ok.


----------



## kreisbremser (25. September 2015)

Gibt's das auch für Kettenschaltungen? Von Ratiopharm?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. September 2015)

Kettenschaltungen was war das denn noch mal für eine anachronistische Technologie aus dem letzten Jahrtausend


----------



## EA-Tec (26. September 2015)

kreisbremser schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage,... täusch ich mich oder ist es sehr ruhig hier im Frankfurter Raum?
> Ich bin sehr häufig allein unterwegs.



Geht mir auch oft so. Bin in den Waeldern zwischen Dreieich und Frankfurt unterwegs, ab und zu fahre ich auch mal gen Taunus, bevorzugt Vormittags wenn alle anderen arbeiten.


----------



## kreisbremser (26. September 2015)

Moin, bist du Bäcker oder nachtschichtler? Bin eher am Abend unterwegs. Wenns passt können wir gern mal einen Ausritt machen.


----------



## EA-Tec (26. September 2015)

Weder noch - arbeite von zu Hause aus, und kann mir meine Zeit frei einteilen. 

Bist du aus der Ecke? Wohne in Dreieich.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. September 2015)

moin


----------



## wissefux (27. September 2015)

moin. bin dann mal ins rotlicht milieu eingestiegen ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. September 2015)

moin. moin.


----------



## ratte (27. September 2015)

Puh, neuen Technikkram angeschafft: ein kleiner Garmin Edge ist's geworden.
Eingelesen, welche Karten und Programme nutzbar sind.
Aber entweder hat das Gerät die Karten nicht erkannt, oder ich konnte die Karten nicht runterladen (Fehlermeldung) oder das Konvertierung/Bearbeitungsprogramm wollte sich nicht installieren/starten lassen (kann *.dll nicht finden), oder die Karten waren zu groß für die existierende SD Karte.
Leicht gereizt (ich bin selten kurz davor etwas in die Ecke zu feuern) hat es gestern am späten Abend doch noch funktioniert.

Gleich mal eine doppelte Testrunde machen.
Durch eine neue Kurbel musste die Kettenführung weichen, die als Ursache identifiziert wurde, dass mir zweimal der Kurbelarm bei der alten SLX abgefallen ist. Die zusätzlichen Millimeter Abstand waren scheinbar zu viel.


----------



## EA-Tec (27. September 2015)

Mein Beileid, ratte. Habe auch ein Garmin, aber das Ding ist echt Mist. Nutze nur noch ein extra fuer's MTB angeschafftes, billiges Android Smartphone, und das kann alles, was ich mit dem Garmin mache, nur besser/schneller/stabiler.


----------



## ratte (27. September 2015)

Bei uns ging es jetzt mal darum, Strecken zu planen und nachzufahren. Tracking ging auch mit den Mobiltelefonen im Rucksack.
Allerdings brauchte ich ein neues und noch keine brauchbare App für Windows gefunden. Mir war ein günstiges Ding mit zwei Kartenslots wichtiger.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. September 2015)

Ich überlege zur Zeit, ob ich auch mal wieder einen Winterurlaub buche

http://www.mercedes-amg.com/driving-academy/ada.php?lang=deu#/venues/arjeplog


----------



## ratte (27. September 2015)

In dem Fall ist zu hoffen, das sich die Klimaerwärmung noch ein klein wenig Zeit lässt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (28. September 2015)

moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. September 2015)

moin moin


----------



## Lucafabian (28. September 2015)

wahltho schrieb:


> Jetzt doch wieder LugGA?


....ganz sicher ned


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. September 2015)

Na dann ist die Welt ja noch wie vor in ihren Fugen.

Nach dem halben Frühsport sehr schön 2-rädrig nach EB gelangt. Ich frage mich warum die Leute alle in Jacken, etc. unterwegs sind 

Mir reicht nach wie vor das Oberhemd.


----------



## Lucafabian (28. September 2015)

hab hier nen heizlüfter an


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. September 2015)

Memme!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. September 2015)

Ich werde diesen Winter für den Weg nach EB wieder die Dual-Bike Strategie:

Das gelbe 28-Zoll-Trekking-Rad meines Filius bekommt Spike-Reifen verpasst und das Argon RoCC verbleibt mit normalen Reifen für die Tage ohne Glätte/Schnee.


----------



## Lucafabian (28. September 2015)

ich hab mir fürn winter ein foto vom bike als hintergrundbild eingerichtet


----------



## Hopi (28. September 2015)

Moin,
Schrauber-We beendet, nun sind alle Räder wieder Fit  Und am Samstag müssen wir mal schauen ob es die Besitzer auch noch sind.


----------



## mzaskar (28. September 2015)

Gamin ist cool  Meine Fenix finktioniert tiptop


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopi (28. September 2015)

Nach einer Weile hat meine super  Frau  die Sache mit den Karten gelöst.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. September 2015)

Garmin die RIM von Morgen.


----------



## wissefux (28. September 2015)

fahre auch die dual bike strategie. mal schauen, ob sie in diesem winter mal zum tragen kommt ...

auf jeden fall bin ich ab jetzt mit bremslicht unterwegs. goile sache das ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. September 2015)

Hab heute auf dem Rückweg im Aboretum wieder in Alltagsklamotten einen MTB-ler in Vollmontur versägt. Der hatte echt schon Winterklamotten an.

Die Netflix-Serie Narcos über das Medellin-Kartell ist wirklich sehr empfehlenswert.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. September 2015)

Laut Blöd.de beruht man aber wohl wieder eher eine Regenjacke als Spikes.

http://www.bild.de/ratgeber/wissenschaft/wissenschaft/zu-warmer-winter-42740576.bild.html

Ich liebe zu warme Winter in unseren Breiten.

Aber egal, die 2-Rad-Quote wird so oder so bei über 100% bleiben.


----------



## kreisbremser (29. September 2015)

bei hr1 haben sie heute morgen kraniche fliegen sehen und fragen sich nun, ob das nicht sehr früh sei und wir mit einem kalten winter rechnen müssen.

edit:

Moin moin


----------



## EA-Tec (29. September 2015)

Moin. 



wahltho schrieb:


> bei über 100% bleiben.



Weil du hin und wieder deine Zutrittskarte etc. vergisst?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. September 2015)

Genau - Bin halt ein alter Sack und werde langsam senil 

moin. moin.

Sehr schön 2-rädrig nach EB gelangt.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. September 2015)

Auch sehr schön wieder 2-rädrig nach Hause gelangt.

Die Zeiten wo ich morgens und abends im Hellen unterwegs bin, sind leider bald erstmal wieder vorbei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (30. September 2015)

moin


----------



## Hopi (30. September 2015)

wahltho schrieb:


> Die Netflix-Serie Narcos über das Medellin-Kartell ist wirklich sehr empfehlenswert.



Eben Netflix gekündigt, wir gehen wohl zu Amazon oder Maxdome. Zu wenige wirklich gute Filme beim Netflix, nix neues und ausserdem kommt Top Gear II zu Amazon


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. September 2015)

moin. moin.

Netflix ist genial für Serien-Junkies wie mich. Filme schauen wir dort eigentlich überhaupt keine. Die schaue ich via Apple TV oder Sky.

Amazon habe ich eh, da ich Amazon Prime habe. Dort schaue ich aber eher auch Serien (Vikings 3  ) Freue mich auch schon tierisch auf den Topgear Nachfolger.

Mit Maxdome habe ich keine Erfahrungen.

PS Profis (via Youtube) ist übrigens auch ganz nett.

Sehr schön 2-rädrig bei sonnigem Wetter nach EB gelangt.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. September 2015)

E-Bikes, 29er, etc ist bald alles out und wir nutzen sowas, um über die Trails zu fliegen:

http://driftingtuning.com/new-invention-the-hover-bike-is-a-revolution-in-aviation/

Gibt's auch keine Diskussionen mit dem Forst mehr, denn man berührt den Boden ja gar nicht mehr


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. September 2015)

Was übrigens jeden Morgen wieder auf dem Spass nach EB Spass macht, sind die Treppscher mit dem Starr-Bike.

Das hoppelt schön


----------



## Lucafabian (30. September 2015)

wahltho schrieb:


> Was übrigens jeden Morgen wieder auf dem Spass nach EB Spass macht, sind die Treppscher mit dem Starr-Bike.
> 
> Das hoppelt schön




HT ist halt die bessere wahl!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. September 2015)

Für 'nen Alltags-Rad ist komplett starr die beste Wahl.

Im Gelände hätte ich auf HT echt keinen Bock. Da bin ich zu alt für.


----------



## mzaskar (30. September 2015)

ALder Saggg


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. September 2015)

Yepp 

Aber Treppscher machen mit dem Starr-Bike Spass


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. September 2015)

Die 28 Zoll Spike-Reifen fürs 28 Zoll Trekking Rad sind heute angekommen


----------



## kreisbremser (30. September 2015)

Was gabs denn? Ich überleg ob ich welche aufs Arbeitsrad aufziehen sollte?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. September 2015)

Schwalbe 28 x 1,6


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. September 2015)

Ich denke das alljährlich anstehende iPad Update läuft auf ein Mini 4 128gb hinaus.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. Oktober 2015)

moin. moin.

Bei sonnigem Wetter sehr schön 2-rädrig nach EB gelangt.

Endspurt ins w/e...


----------



## wissefux (2. Oktober 2015)

moin. endspurt.


----------



## mzaskar (2. Oktober 2015)

28 oder 27.5?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. Oktober 2015)

moin moin moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. Oktober 2015)

mzaskar schrieb:


> 28 oder 27.5?



...



wahltho schrieb:


> Ich werde diesen Winter für den Weg nach EB wieder die Dual-Bike Strategie:
> 
> Das gelbe 28-Zoll-Trekking-Rad meines Filius bekommt Spike-Reifen verpasst und das Argon RoCC verbleibt mit normalen Reifen für die Tage ohne Glätte/Schnee.





wahltho schrieb:


> Die 28 Zoll Spike-Reifen fürs 28 Zoll Trekking Rad sind heute angekommen





wahltho schrieb:


> Schwalbe 28 x 1,6



Wer lesen kann ... 

Die 27,5er Spike-Reifen gibt es übrigens auch nur in 2.1


----------



## mzaskar (2. Oktober 2015)

Du sagst es  

Bin gerade am überlegen, ob ich mir für Weihnachten einen neuen Apple MacBook oder Ipad schenken soll. Im Moment habe ich ein altes Ipad (3 Gen.) und ein 13" MacBook (early 2011). Beides läuft noch, das MacBook hat erst eine SSD bekommen. Das IPad jedoch stöhnt und ächzt ganz schön :-o


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. Oktober 2015)

Hab mir ja Anfang des Jahres ein neues Macbook Pro 13 Zoll gekauft. In der Firma verwende ich immer noch das ältere Macbook Air (Mid 2011 oder so).

In KW42 kommt das neue iPhone 6s Plus mit 128GB. Jetzt wird noch das iPad Mini 3 128GB gegen ein iPad Mini 4 128 GB gekauft. Dann bin ich eigentlich wieder a jour.


----------



## wissefux (2. Oktober 2015)

denke über ein 6s als geschenk an mich selbst zu weihnachten nach ...
ipad mini erste generation und mbp wären eigentlich auch so langsam fällig.
@wahltho: vertickst du deine altgeräte immer ?


----------



## EA-Tec (2. Oktober 2015)

wissefux schrieb:


> @wahltho: vertickst du deine altgeräte immer ?



Bin zwar nicht wahltho, aber ich zumindest mach' es immer so. Guenstiger kommt man nicht an aktuelle Apple Hardware. Deren Kram ist einfach unfassbar wertstabil.


----------



## wissefux (3. Oktober 2015)

wo vertickt man das zeug am besten ? ebay ?


----------



## EA-Tec (3. Oktober 2015)

Jep, oder Ebay Kleinanzeigen. Kurz vor Weihnachten ist immer gut, da hab' ich bisher immer die hoechsten Preise erzielt.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. Oktober 2015)

moin. moin.

Ich verticke das Zeug immer via Flip4New, kriegt man zwar vllt. nicht die höchsten Preise, hat aber auch keinen Stress.

Ich verkaufe aber auch per Ebay generell nichts.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (3. Oktober 2015)

DAs Ipad mini 4 könnte mich ja auch reizen  Ich glaube mein MacBook muss noch etwas länger funktionieren


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. Oktober 2015)

Hab dann noch ein iPad Mini 3 128gb Wifi/LTE mit Netzteil und OV in Top-Zustand für ca. 420 Euro abzugeben, mit Cover 450 Euro.


----------



## wissefux (3. Oktober 2015)

.


----------



## mzaskar (3. Oktober 2015)

Da könnte STEFAN JA SCHWACH WERDEN


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. Oktober 2015)

Überleg's Dir. War gestern der aktuelle Ankaufpreis bei Flip4New


----------



## wissefux (3. Oktober 2015)

dann ist es heute ja teurer geworden ... dachte schon, es gibt hier einen plauscher bonus ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. Oktober 2015)

Die Preise ändern sich täglich bei Flip4New. Zudem hängt der Preis auch von der Angabe beim Artikelzustand ab. Ich hatte "Sehr gut" und nicht "Wie Neu" angegeben.

Preise Aktuell:
Zustand "Sehr gut" 423 Euro
Zustand "Wie Neu" 433 Euro

Beide Preise ohne Softcover, welches neu auch fast 50 Euro kostet.

Ist also schon ein Plauscher-Sonderpreis, denn es ist der Ankaufspreis und nicht der Verkaufspreis 

Mir ist es aber letztendlich egal, denn der Flip4You-Preis ist für mich quasi sicher.

Feiertage, die auf einen Samstag fallen sind irgendwie blöd


----------



## kreisbremser (3. Oktober 2015)

Müsst ihr euch den Apple-Schrott selbst kaufen? Sowas zahlt doch der geneigte Arbeitgeber zusammen mit dem Firmenwagen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. Oktober 2015)

Das muss ja ein toller Arbeitgeber sein, der Dir jedes Jahr neben dem Firmenwagen das grösste iPhone, das neueste iPad, 'nen Macbook Pro, etc... zahlt 

Meiner zahlt mir 'nen schönen Firmenwagen (den fährt aber meine Frau). Firmen-Smartphone habe ich schon vor Jahren zurückgegeben, bezahle mein Handy lieber selbst, kann ich mir so eben noch leisten.


----------



## kreisbremser (3. Oktober 2015)




----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. Oktober 2015)




----------



## kreisbremser (3. Oktober 2015)

Ich wohn im gangsterviertel. Muss jeden Tag zeigen was ich nicht habe um street credibility zu erlangen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. Oktober 2015)

moin. moin.

Wo ist denn das Gangsterviertel?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Oktober 2015)

moin. moin. moin.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Oktober 2015)

Sehr schön 2-rädrig nach EB gelangt, immer noch keine Jacke erforderlich.


----------



## EA-Tec (5. Oktober 2015)

Moin.

@wahltho 
Die Fahrt in's Büro musst du ja trotzdem versteuern, oder? Auch wenn du ja nie mit dem Auto in's Büro fährst. Oder hast du 'ne Homeoffice-Regelung? 

Habe früher immer 'nen Firmenwagen gehabt - ist schon 'ne coole Sache, weil ich halt privat wahnsinnig viel unterwegs war, und mich die Autos, bis auf die 1% monatlich, nix gekostet haben. Kostenmäßig ist ein Firmenwagen das Beste, was einem passieren kann. Bei der jetzigen Firma gibt's das nicht, und ich komme trotzdem zurecht. Fliege nun halt entsprechend oft, oder fahre mit dem Zug. 



wahltho schrieb:


> Sehr schön 2-rädrig nach EB gelangt, immer noch keine Jacke erforderlich.



Brrrrr... wie kleidest du dich denn? Du hast doch sicherlich irgendne dünne Jacke an, über dem langärmligen Oberteil, oder tatsächlich gar keine Jacke? 

Ich hab' immer das Problem, dass ich am Rücken anfange zu schwitzen, und es dann extrem kalt wird; trotz Zwiebelprinzip.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Oktober 2015)

Ich muss den geldwerten Vorteil für die "fiktiven" Fahrten zur Arbeit auch versteuern. Da die Strecke aber sehr kurz wäre, ist der zu versteuernde Betrag recht gering.

Firmenwagen rechnet sich auf alle Fälle, da mein Arbeitgeber 50% der Kosten übernimmt und er auf die Autos bei Mezze einen fetten Großkundenrabatt bekommt.

Mir reicht morgens immer das lange Oberhemd und die Jeans. Ich friere recht wenig, fahre aber ja auch meist erst gegen halb Neun los.


----------



## wissefux (6. Oktober 2015)

moin.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. Oktober 2015)

moin. moin.

Einigermaßen ausgepennt, die halbe Sportration im Privatfitti erledigt und gut 2-rädrig nach EB gelangt.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. Oktober 2015)

Heute kommt das neue iPad Mini 4


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. Oktober 2015)

wahltho schrieb:


> Heute kommt das neue iPad Mini 4



"... your Parcel has been delivered"


----------



## wissefux (6. Oktober 2015)

überlege mir grade ein 6s 64gb ... bin schon ziemlich schwach geworden ...


----------



## EA-Tec (6. Oktober 2015)

Kann ich nur empfehlen, Fux! Bin mit meinem höchst zufrieden, wie mit allen Apple Produkten. Aber die Feinheiten des 6s reissen's halt echt nochmal raus!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. Oktober 2015)

6s Plus 128gb sollte nächste Woche kommen...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. Oktober 2015)

wahltho schrieb:


> Hab dann noch ein iPad Mini 3 128gb Wifi/LTE mit Netzteil und OV in Top-Zustand für ca. 420 Euro abzugeben, mit Cover 450 Euro.



Letzte Gelegenheit - Heute Abend geht es über Flip4New weg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (6. Oktober 2015)

Ich bin noch unschlüssig, auf mich brauchst du nicht zu warten


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. Oktober 2015)

Habe ich auch nicht.

Einrichtung des neuen iPad 4 Mini abgeschlossen.


----------



## wissefux (7. Oktober 2015)

moin.

glückwunsch dem lugga


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. Oktober 2015)

moin. moin.

Auch von mir herzlichen Glühstrumpf 

Heute mal wieder einen leichten Anfalls seniler Bettfluch gehabt und schon um halb Sieben aus dem Bett gestolpert ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. Oktober 2015)

Nach dem halben Frühsport sehr schön 2-rädrig nach EB gelangt.

Unterwegs noch eben das Paket an Flip4New im DHL-Shop abgegeben.


----------



## mzaskar (7. Oktober 2015)

Das blöde hier ist, es regnet meist Morgens und Abends .... das nervt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. Oktober 2015)

Das ist das Schöne hier Vorderhöhe: Hier regnet es generell meist nachts und tagsüber, aber selten morgens oder abends - Ist eine Beobachtung der letzten 20 Jahre.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. Oktober 2015)

... daher auch gut und trocken wieder 2-rädrig nach Hause gelangt.

Morgen ist dann auch zum Glück schon wieder Endspurt ins w/e.


----------



## wissefux (7. Oktober 2015)

iphone 6s : check
flip4new : check


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. Oktober 2015)

Haste checke?


----------



## wissefux (7. Oktober 2015)

hä ?


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. Oktober 2015)

Alder was geht denn?


----------



## wissefux (7. Oktober 2015)

6s gekauft und 5c verkauft


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. Oktober 2015)

Voll cool Alder


----------



## EA-Tec (7. Oktober 2015)

Fux, du Fuchs 

Is' cool, das 6S, gell'?


----------



## kreisbremser (7. Oktober 2015)

Neue Werkbank=0€
Keller ausmisten=2h
Zwei Bier trinken=hilfreich
Schrauberfreude=unbezahlbar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. Oktober 2015)

Moin. Heute geht's mal 2-beinig nach EB.


----------



## mzaskar (8. Oktober 2015)

Hats Schnee und du probierst die neuen Langlaufski aus


----------



## wissefux (8. Oktober 2015)

yep ist cool 

was aber total uncool war, dass sich whats app nicht über i-tunes vollständig synchronisiert hat. whats app ist scheinbar die einzige app, die ich vorher aus der app heraus hätte backuppen müssen. jetzt fehlen mir die letzten 4 Wochen Chats ... kein Weltuntergang, aber irgendwie schon doof ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. Oktober 2015)

Sehr schön 2-beinig nach EB gelangt. Mit 'nem knappen 9er-Schnitt die 6,5km absolviert.

iPhone 6(s) (Plus) ist 

Freue mich auch schon auf das 6s Plus, obwohl es gar nicht so viel Neues gibt ggü. meinem 6 Plus.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. Oktober 2015)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Hats Schnee und du probierst die neuen Langlaufski aus



'Ne es hat heute ein Nachtmahl mit Kollegen in FFM und ich werde auf dem Rückweg mitgenommen.


----------



## mzaskar (8. Oktober 2015)

soderele Morgen ist quasi 1in 1/2 Frei-Tag auch Home Office genannt 


Dafür hat es nächste Woche nur 3 Tage


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. Oktober 2015)

mzaskar schrieb:


> soderele Morgen ist quasi 1in 1/2 Frei-Tag auch Home Office genannt



Home Office als Frei-Tag zu bezeichnen ist aber gefährlich und nicht im Sinne des Erfinders


----------



## Lucafabian (8. Oktober 2015)

wahltho schrieb:


> Home Office als Frei-Tag zu bezeichnen ist aber gefährlich und nicht im Sinne des Erfinders



Das kann ich nur unterstreichen....


----------



## EA-Tec (8. Oktober 2015)

mzaskar schrieb:


> soderele Morgen ist quasi 1in 1/2 Frei-Tag auch Home Office genannt



Cool. Dann arbeite ich ja seit Jahren nur 2,5 Tage pro Woche  

Naja, das 6s kann ggue. dem normalen 6 schon einiges mehr/besser. Es laeuft einfach noch runder, und Force Touch ist der absolute Wahnsinn. 
Zur Zeit hoere ich mir Jobs' Bio als Hoerbuch an. Der Mann war ein Genie!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. Oktober 2015)

In FFM einen sehr leckeren chinesischen Feuertopf genossen.

Zum Glück ist w/e.


----------



## wissefux (9. Oktober 2015)

moin. Endspurt. tgif.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. Oktober 2015)

moin. moin.

Leider am Frei-Tag heute nur halb ausgepennt.


----------



## EA-Tec (9. Oktober 2015)

wissefux schrieb:


> was aber total uncool war, dass sich whats app nicht über i-tunes vollständig synchronisiert hat. whats app ist scheinbar die einzige app, die ich vorher aus der app heraus hätte backuppen müssen. jetzt fehlen mir die letzten 4 Wochen Chats ... kein Weltuntergang, aber irgendwie schon doof ...



Wieso über iTunes? Wozu gibt's denn iCloud?  Das ist doch gerade das Schöne bei Apple - ein iCloud Account, alle Geräte auf dem gleichen Stand! Ohne irgendwelche Drittanbieter-Apps etc.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. Oktober 2015)

So, der GLA hat wieder die Winterschluffen drauf.

Beim SLK werde ich mir das, wie im letzten Winter auch, wieder schenken, weil ich im Alltag kein eigenes Auto brauche.


----------



## wissefux (10. Oktober 2015)

EA-Tec schrieb:


> Wieso über iTunes? Wozu gibt's denn iCloud?  Das ist doch gerade das Schöne bei Apple - ein iCloud Account, alle Geräte auf dem gleichen Stand! Ohne irgendwelche Drittanbieter-Apps etc.



so, hab dann mal die icloud erweitert und versucht ein backup des iphones zu machen. läuft ewig und bringt jetzt nach üner 7 stunden die meldung, dass es nicht fertiggestellt werden konnte und deshalb abgebrochen wurde ... supi ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (10. Oktober 2015)

winterschluffen sind auch drauf. dieses mal nicht im do it yourself, sondern via dienstleister. wie sich rausstellte eine gute entscheidung, hatte ich doch tatsächlich beim letzten radwechsel zwei schrauben und gewinde gehimmelt. das hätte sicher auch anders ausgehen können und jetzt hätte ich dann vermutlich das betroffenen rad nie ab- oder wieder dranbekommen ...
do it yourself ist für mich in diesem bereich nun auch geschichte ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. Oktober 2015)

moin. moin.

Winterreifenwechsel habe ich zum letzten Mal irgendwann in den Neunzigern selbst gemacht. Das geht bei uns bei allen Fahrzeugen über Dienstleister. Beim Firmenwagen könnte ich das sogar vom Dienstleister direkt im Parkhaus machen lassen, da ich aber nicht mit dem Auto in die Firma fahre und A. den Wagen im Alltag braucht, fahren wir immer selbst kurz zum Dienstleister.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. Oktober 2015)

... Und immer dran denken, nach ca. 50km das Anzugsmoment der Schrauben zu kontrollieren.

Da ich einen auch einen großen Hazet-Drehmomentschlüssel habe, mache ich das immer selbst.


----------



## wissefux (10. Oktober 2015)

yep. drehmomentschlüssel hab ich auch selber ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. Oktober 2015)

Mal 'ne blöde Frage: Wie hast Du es denn geschafft zwei Radmuttern zu feste anzuziehen, wenn Du einen Drehmo-Schlüssel hast?


----------



## wissefux (10. Oktober 2015)

ich glaube, die gingen beim letzten wechsel schon nicht mehr ganz sauber ins gewinde rein. hab sie dann mit sanfter gewalt des akkuschlagschraubers reingedrückt ...


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## mzaskar (10. Oktober 2015)

Ok, der Fux schafft es bei mir nicht zum Reifenmontierdienstleister


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. Oktober 2015)

wissefux schrieb:


> ... hab sie dann mit sanfter gewalt des akkuschlagschraubers reingedrückt ...



So, so: Mit der sanften Gewalt des Akkuschlagschraubers, das klingt interessant


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. Oktober 2015)

wahltho schrieb:


> So, so: Mit der sanften Gewalt des Akkuschlagschraubers, das klingt interessant



Könnte man irgendwie auch in der P*rn*-Branche verwenden, oder?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. Oktober 2015)

moin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (11. Oktober 2015)

Den Akkuschrauber oder die Sanfte Gewalt  oder den FUX mit Pornobalken


----------



## wissefux (11. Oktober 2015)

akkuschlagschrauber bitte


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Oktober 2015)

moin.

Einigermaßen ausgepennt und den halben Frühsport erledigt. Danach bei kaltem aber sonnigem Herbstwetter sehr schön 2-rädrig nach EB gelangt.

Heute mal mit Übergangsjacke, dünnen langen Handschuhen und Mütze anstatt Cappi.


----------



## mzaskar (12. Oktober 2015)

Guten Tag  und ein sonniges Grüezi aus der Schweiz


----------



## wissefux (13. Oktober 2015)

moin. frisch.


----------



## mzaskar (13. Oktober 2015)

Moin Dunkel


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Oktober 2015)

moin.

Alles frisch und hell.

Für Aussenparker ist heute Kratzen angesagt.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Oktober 2015)

wahltho schrieb:


> Einigermaßen ausgepennt und den halben Frühsport erledigt. Danach bei kaltem aber sonnigem Herbstwetter sehr schön 2-rädrig nach EB gelangt.
> 
> Heute mal mit Übergangsjacke, dünnen langen Handschuhen und Mütze anstatt Cappi.



 Ditopost


----------



## mzaskar (13. Oktober 2015)

Zum Glück muss man beim Bike nicht kratzen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (13. Oktober 2015)

flip4new grandios gescheitert. angeblich weist das display ausleuchtungsfehler und kleine kratzer an der oberfläche (muss mal ein mikroskop besorgen) auf. statt 200 euro werden nun satte 30 angeboten. die spinnen total ... angebot abgelehnt ... pah!

das ding war von anfang an in einer lifeproof hülle drin und hatte ne displayschutzfolie drauf.


----------



## wissefux (14. Oktober 2015)

moin. kalt. nass. eklig. auto.


----------



## mzaskar (14. Oktober 2015)

Guten Morgen Plauschers 

@ Fux das ist ja übel


----------



## wissefux (14. Oktober 2015)

yep. das mit der Displayausleuchtung ist für mich nicht nachvollziehbar. hatte immer einwandfreies bild auf dem iphone ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. Oktober 2015)

moin.

Ich hasse senile Bettflucht  Wenn man eigentlich schön gemütlich bis halb Acht oder Acht in der Heia ausschlafen könnte, man aber ab sechs Uhr nicht mehr pennen kann ist das 

Das mit Flip4New kann ich nicht nachvollziehen, hatte bisher noch nie Probleme mit einem Verkauf bei denen. Gelegentlich gibt es mal dreißig Euro Abzug, weil die Einschätzungen über den optischen Zustand des Gerätes divergierten, das hat mich aber nie gestört, Hauptsache ich musste das Ding nicht selbst bei Ebay oder so verticken. Bzgl. der Ausleuchtungsfehler, die der eigentliche Grund für das viel geringere Ankaufsangebot gewesen sein werden, würde ich das Gerät aber dann noch mal prüfen lassen, geh doch mal mit dem Gerät zu einem Reparatur-Service und lass es die einfach mal checken. Das werden die kostenlos machen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. Oktober 2015)

Hälfte des täglichen Sportprogramms im privaten Fitnessstudio erledigt. Gleich geht es 2-rädri in die zweite Hälfte der EB-Woche.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. Oktober 2015)

Leicht angefeuchtet, aber gut 2-rädrig nach EB gelangt. Ist schon witzig, sobald es ein bisschen regnet, begegnet man kaum einem anderen 2-Rad-Fahrer und der Fahrradparkplatz ist auch halb leer - Alles Memmen!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. Oktober 2015)

Dacht ich's mir doch: Auf dem Feldberg liegt der erste Schnee.


----------



## Hopi (14. Oktober 2015)

wahltho schrieb:


> Dacht ich's mir doch: Auf dem Feldberg liegt der erste Schnee.


 Jepp, mal sehen ob der Wetterkerzen Typ Recht hat  dann gibt es davon richtig viel in diesem Jahr  die Spikereifen müssen wich ja mal wieder lohnen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. Oktober 2015)

Andere Wetterfrösche haben genau das Gegenteil behauptet.

Spikes helfen aber in erster Linie bei Eis und weniger bei Schnee.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. Oktober 2015)

Am Abend auch wieder gut und diesmal auch trocken wieder nach Hause gelangt.

Morgen ist schon wieder Endspurt in das w/e angesagt ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. Oktober 2015)

Und morgen kommt auch das 6s Plus ...


----------



## Hopi (15. Oktober 2015)

wahltho schrieb:


> Andere Wetterfrösche haben genau das Gegenteil behauptet.
> 
> Spikes helfen aber in erster Linie bei Eis und weniger bei Schnee.



Nach wenigen Tagen ist der Schnee ja so verdichtet und glatt gefahren, dass man mit Spikes, doch schon sicherer unterwegs ist. 

Ja ich kenne die Aussagen der Wetterfrösche, aber ich will Schnee und da ist mir die Aussage von dem alten Zausel lieber


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (15. Oktober 2015)

Moin, Moin .
Hier noch kein Schnee in Sicht.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. Oktober 2015)

Servus basti  Long time no post


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. Oktober 2015)

Hopi schrieb:


> Nach wenigen Tagen ist der Schnee ja so verdichtet und glatt gefahren, dass man mit Spikes, doch schon sicherer unterwegs ist.



Das ist ja dann schon wieder Eis 



Hopi schrieb:


> Ja ich kenne die Aussagen der Wetterfrösche, aber ich will Schnee und da ist mir die Aussage von dem alten Zausel lieber



Ich will hier keinen Schnee, insofern ist mir die Aussage der anderen lieber


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. Oktober 2015)

wahltho schrieb:


> Hälfte des täglichen Sportprogramms im privaten Fitnessstudio erledigt.





wahltho schrieb:


> Leicht angefeuchtet, aber gut 2-rädrig nach EB gelangt. Ist schon witzig, sobald es ein bisschen regnet, begegnet man kaum einem anderen 2-Rad-Fahrer und der Fahrradparkplatz ist auch halb leer - Alles Memmen!



 2 x Ditopost

Der Fahrradparkplatz war heute sogar noch leerer.

Endspurt ins w/e..


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (15. Oktober 2015)

Servus wahltho ,

jepp, since late spring or early summer I guess ?

How are you?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. Oktober 2015)

Alles ok bei mir und bei Dir?


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (15. Oktober 2015)

Bei mir leider nicht .

Hatte ne gute Bikesaison mit mehr km als in den Vorjahren und einigen schönen Bergtouren. Am 20.09. hatte ich dann einen dummen Sturz ("auch einem alten Esel wird's manchmal zu wohl", wie es ein Arbeitskollege treffend beschrieben hat).
Am nächsten Tag beim Unfallchirurgen sah' s dann noch ganz gut aus, hat geröntgt und eine schwere Thoraxprellung diagnostiziert ("Sie hatten Glück im Unglück").

Nach eineinhalb Wochen war ich wieder arbeiten, konnte aber nicht mehr als drei bis vier Stunden sitzen, dann wurden die Schmerzen im Rücken unerträglich. Als meine Hausärztin letzte Woche wieder da war, bin ich zu ihr und sie hat die Nieren untersucht und mich zum CT geschickt, wo ich noch am selben Tag dran kam. Jepp, da war' s dann auf den Bildern zu sehen, dass ich mir den ersten Lendenwirbel gebrochen hab'. Er sieht vorne ziemlich eingedätscht aus, die Hinterkante ist diskret mit betroffen (gewölbt) . GsD ist der Wirbelkanal frei, ich hab bisher auch keine Ausfall-/Lähmungserscheinungen.

Der Radiologe war noch ganz cool. Meinte, ein fluffiger Chirurg würde mich versteifen, das würde er nicht machen lassen, ein anderer würde mir vielleicht Knochenzement einspritzen wollen, das hielte er auch nicht für sinnvoll. Er würde es heilen lassen, später evtl. KG machen.

Meine HA sieht das leider nicht so entspannt. Sie wollte mich gleich in die Klinik nach Vogtareuth schicken. Ich hab aber erst um ambulante Abklärung gebeten (auch eingedenk eines fürstlichen Rats von @wahltho, Krankenhäuser zu meiden, wann immer es geht ) und hab morgen in Rosenheim (dort gibt es orthopädische Schwerpunktpraxen, die mit den Vogtareuthern zusammenarbeiten) einen Termin. Dann wird sich zeigen, was der dortige Spezialist empfiehlt.

Seit dem Unfall hab ich versucht, mich im Internet ein bisserl schlau zu machen (Diagnosen, Vorgehen, Erfahrungsberichte) hab mir CT Bilder angeschaut von gebrochenen Wirbeln, Versteifungen, Zementierungen. Werde langsam ganz gaga davon und hab' s jetzt auch aufgegeben .

lg basti


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. Oktober 2015)

Oh je 

Meine Mutter hatte vor 25 Jahren mal einen gebrochenen Lendenwirbel. Der Bruch war aber nicht disloziert. Sie musste drei Monate lang ein Stützkorsett tragen (quasi versteift), bis der Bruch verheilt war.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (15. Oktober 2015)

Puh, da hatte deine Mutter Glück im Unglück. Auch, wenn es sicher trotzdem nicht ohne war. Drei Monate Korsett sind schon auch ne große Einschränkung.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. Oktober 2015)

Yepp, sie konnte damals quasi nichts machen.

Sie hatte damals auch nicht sofort gemerkt, dass es ein Bruch war. Hätte sie eine falsche Bewegung gemacht wäre sie wahrscheinlich querschnittgelähmt gewesen.

Eine Freundin meiner Frau hatte einen schweren Autounfall mit mehreren gebrochenen Wirbeln. Danach wurden für längere Zeit mehrere Wirbel versteift.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (15. Oktober 2015)

wahltho schrieb:


> Sie hatte damals auch nicht sofort gemerkt, dass es ein Bruch war. Hätte sie eine falsche Bewegung gemacht wäre sie wahrscheinlich querschnittgelähmt gewesen.
> 
> Eine Freundin meiner Frau hatte einen schweren Autounfall mit mehreren gebrochenen Wirbeln. Danach wurden für längere Zeit mehrere Wirbel versteift.



Wie geht's den beiden denn heute? Konnten sie sich komplett regenerieren? Wurde die Versteifung bei der Freundin deiner Frau wieder entfernt?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. Oktober 2015)

Bei meiner Mutter war die Sache nach den drei Monaten komplett ausgestanden. Der Wirbel war wieder komplett verheilt.

Bei der Freundin meiner Frau wurden die Versteifungen inzwischen auch wieder entfernt. Ob sie aktuell noch Einschränkungen oder Schmerzen hat, weiss ich nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_g0nzales (15. Oktober 2015)

wahltho schrieb:


> Bei meiner Mutter war die Sache nach den drei Monaten komplett ausgestanden. Der Wirbel war wieder komplett verheilt.
> 
> Bei der Freundin meiner Frau wurden die Versteifungen inzwischen auch wieder entfernt. Ob sie aktuell noch Einschränkungen oder Schmerzen hat, weiss ich nicht.



Dank dir für die Infos !


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. Oktober 2015)

wahltho schrieb:


> Und morgen kommt auch das 6s Plus ...



"Status vom Do, 15.10.2015 16:48 Die Sendung wurde erfolgreich zugestellt"


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. Oktober 2015)

Dank des Regenradars gut und trocken wieder 2-rädrig nach Hause gelangt.

Setup vom 6s Plus läuft.

... und es ist w/e


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (15. Oktober 2015)

wahltho schrieb:


> Setup vom 6s Plus läuft.
> 
> ... und es ist w/e



Na dann, viel Spaß beim Upsetten .


----------



## EA-Tec (15. Oktober 2015)

Rosenheim? Schoene Stadt, da komm' ich her 

Zur Zeit bin ich wieder dort, bzw. in Bad Aibling um genau zu sein


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (15. Oktober 2015)

EA-Tec schrieb:


> Rosenheim? Schoene Stadt, da komm' ich her
> 
> Zur Zeit bin ich wieder dort, bzw. in Bad Aibling um genau zu sein



Ah. O.K.
RO gefällt mir auch gut. Tolles Panorama außerdem.
Wenngleich ich sie lieber wegen anderer Dinge besuche.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EA-Tec (15. Oktober 2015)

Meine Eltern sind ueber'n Winter in Aibling, und ich hab' berufsbedingt oft in Muenchen zu tun, so dass ich grad wieder hier bin. 

Rosenheim ist die mit Abstand beste Stadt zum Leben! Frueher oder spaeter ziehe ich auch wieder zurueck, soviel steht fest.


----------



## wissefux (16. Oktober 2015)

moin. endspurt.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (16. Oktober 2015)

Moin, Moin .


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. Oktober 2015)

moin. moin. Einigermaßen ausgepennt...


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (16. Oktober 2015)

Hallo Plauschers,

der Termin in RO verlief GsD vorsichtig positiv . Ich wurde nochmal untersucht und geröntgt. Der Doc meinte, die Deckplatte sei nicht weiter eingebrochen, die verbliebene Wirbelhöhe biete auch noch genug Stabilität. Zunächst keine OP-Indikation. Ich soll nächste Woche mit der KG anfangen. Nach weiteren zwei Wochen Wiedervorstellung in RO mit erneutem Röntgen. Wenn die Wirbeldecke dann unter KG-Belastung weiterhin stabil bleibt und sich nicht absenkt, passt alles. Wenn sie sich senkt, muss ich in's KH und es wird Zement eingebracht.

Ich werde kommende Woche wieder mit dem Heimtrainer anfangen. Dann bleib ich ein bisserl in radlmäßiger Bewegung . Kann nichts passieren, meinte der Orthopäde. Nur Biken soll ich noch nicht wegen der Erschütterungen.


----------



## EA-Tec (16. Oktober 2015)

Siehst du. In RO gibt's nur gute Nachrichten


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. Oktober 2015)

moin.

@basti321: Freut mich sehr, dass es glimpflich abzugehen scheint


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (17. Oktober 2015)

EA-Tec schrieb:


> Siehst du. In RO gibt's nur gute Nachrichten



Moin, Moin.
Ist einfach ne geile Stadt .


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (17. Oktober 2015)

wahltho schrieb:


> moin.
> 
> @basti321: Freut mich sehr, dass es glimpflich abzugehen scheint



Danke @wahltho . War auch erleichtert gestern nach dem Arztbesuch. Wenn der Wirbel jetzt halten würde, wäre es super. Der Doc meinte, ich könne dann nach ein paar Wochen/Monaten auch wieder alles machen. Mtben, schwerere Tätigkeiten (am Haus) ausführen usw..


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. Oktober 2015)

MTB ist irgendwie schon ein unfallträchtiger Sport. Bin wirklich froh, dass es bei mir in den 25 Jahren immer bei  Prellungen, Abschürfungen und kleineren Fleischwunden geblieben ist.

Gestern die Parallels VM auf dem Macbook Pro von Windows 7 auf Windows 10 aktualisiert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_g0nzales (17. Oktober 2015)

wahltho schrieb:


> MTB ist irgendwie schon ein unfallträchtiger Sport. Bin wirklich froh, dass es bei mir in den 25 Jahren immer bei  Prellungen, Abschürfungen und kleineren Fleischwunden geblieben ist.
> 
> Gestern die Parallels VM auf dem Macbook Pro von Windows 7 auf Windows 10 aktualisiert.



Jepp. Man sollte (im fortgeschrittenen Alter) nicht leichtsinnig vermeidbare Risiken eingehen. Das hab ich gemacht und dann hat's halt gekracht.

Lohnt sich eigentlich das Upgrade auf Win 10? Krieg immer wieder die Meldung, dass es bereit zur Installation wäre, bin mir aber unsicher, ob es den Aufwand wert ist. Win 7 läuft bei mir stabil.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (18. Oktober 2015)

Moin, Moin .
Regen, grau. Kein Wetter, wo's einen rauszieht.
Selbst, wenn man könnte.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. Oktober 2015)

moin. moin.

In Vorderhöhe ist das Wetter wie gestern: Ebenfalls grau aber trocken.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (19. Oktober 2015)

Moin, Moin .



wahltho schrieb:


> ... grau aber trocken.



Dasselbe hier.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. Oktober 2015)

moin.

IN EB ist es etwas nebulös.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. Oktober 2015)

Am Abend auch gut wieder 2-rädrig nach Hause gelangt.


----------



## wissefux (20. Oktober 2015)

moin


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (20. Oktober 2015)

Moin, Moin.
Trübe, trocken,  frisch,  2 Grad.

Heute ersten Physiotermin. Gespannt, was der so meint.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. Oktober 2015)

moin.

Leidlich ausgepennt, halbe Tagesfitnessration im Kellerfitti erledigt und danach gut 2-rädrig nach EB gelangt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. Oktober 2015)

n'abend.

Am frühen Abend wieder gut 2-rädrig nach Hause gelangt und den zweiten Teil der täglichen Fitnessration im Kellerfitti absolviert.

Thank god it's already Halbzeit  

iPhone 6 Plus ebenfalls erfolgreich und ohne Probleme bei Flip4New vertickert.

Ich überlege momentan ob ich auch noch mein "altes" Macbook Air 13 Zoll, dass in der Firma tagtäglich nutze, ebenfalls gegen ein neues Macbook Pro 13 Zoll eintausche.


----------



## wissefux (20. Oktober 2015)

mich haben die jedenfalls als kunde mal direkt verloren. ok, den mini kratzer hab ich unter mithilfe einer kollegin dann endlich entdeckt, die beleuchtungsproblematik ist mir nach wie vor ein rätsel ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. Oktober 2015)

Ich würde trotzdem das iPhone vor einem anderweitigem Verkauf sicherheitshalber noch mal technisch überprüfen lassen.

Persönlich würde ich davon ausgehen, dass es wirklich eine Macke hat, die Du so nicht wahrnimmst. Du kannst übrigens in der Bucht immer einige iPhones sehen, die mit Display-Fehlern von Aufkäufern günstig weiterverkauft werden

Für 200 Euronen würde ich es aber auch generell nicht vertickern, sondern als Reserve-iPhone in den Schrank legen. Hatte ich mit einem alten 5er von A. Auch so gemacht und es erst jetzt einer guten Freundin geschenkt, deren 4s jetzt Mucken gemacht hat.


----------



## EA-Tec (20. Oktober 2015)

Drauf gepfiffen, Fux! Gibt zig unkomplizierte Wege ein iPhone zu verkaufen. Die Dinger werden einem ja foermlich aus den Haenden gerissen. 

Bin bisher alles sehr gut und unkompliziert ueber Ebay Kleinanzeigen los geworden. 

@basti:
Bist noch in RO?


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (20. Oktober 2015)

EA-Tec schrieb:


> ...
> @basti:
> Bist noch in RO?



Nope. War nur ambulant dort beim Doc. Am 06.11. muss ich nochmal hin zum Kontrollröntgen. Hoffentlich bei schönerem Wetter. RO bei trübem Regenwetter ist auch nicht so prickelnd.

Bist du grad in Aibling?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. Oktober 2015)

EA-Tec schrieb:


> Drauf gepfiffen, Fux! Gibt zig unkomplizierte Wege ein iPhone zu verkaufen. Die Dinger werden einem ja foermlich aus den Haenden gerissen.
> 
> Bin bisher alles sehr gut und unkompliziert ueber Ebay Kleinanzeigen los geworden!



Also ein Gerät, dass möglicherweise einen Defekt hat, einfach so ohne weitere Prüfung zu verkaufen, nur um ein oder zwei Hunnis mehr zu machen, das geht gegen meine Ehre.

Es geht nicht um den unkomplizierten Verkauf, sondern darum, ob das Gerät wirklich ok ist oder nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EA-Tec (20. Oktober 2015)

Ein "Ausleuchtungsfehler", den schon mal mindestens zwei Nutzer nicht finden, kann kein allzu großer Fehler sein. Außerdem kommen potentielle Käufer vorbei, und gucken sich das Verkaufsobjekt bei mir immer an, so dass hinterher keiner meckern kann.
Und zwei Hunderter bedeuten in Fux' Fall "Schrott oder Nicht"... 30,- EUR Ankaufswert, ich bitte dich; selbst kaputte iPhones gehen für mehr weg!

basti: Ne, nicht mehr. Bin nun wieder daheim. Waren aber schöne Tage in der alten Heimat. Bin Ende November wieder dort, dann evtl. sogar zum Ski fahren, wer weiß!?


----------



## wissefux (21. Oktober 2015)

yep, ea-tec. das sehe ich genauso. 30 euro angebot sind schlicht eine frechheit von denen. so gewinnt man keinen neukunden. hätten wenigstens dann mal ein prüfprotokoll oder anderen beweis mitschicken können, was den sachverhalt erklärt ...

jetzt bleibt es als reserve da, denn das alte 4 er vom frauchen macht langsam zicken ...

hatte ja noch mal bei wirkaufens.de geschaut, es dann aber aus vorher genannten grund nicht ausprobiert. hier gabs die geniale option, ein gerät mit personalisierung (habe z.b. auf mein ipad die gravur ipad mini 32gb, wäre für mich jetzt in der form nicht personalisiert) werden generell als zustand schlecht angenommen. also so ne gravur besser sein lassen ....


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. Oktober 2015)

moin. moin.

Die Diskussion  bestärkt mich wieder nur in meinem Grundsatz, nichts mehr selber bei Ebay, etc. zu verkaufen und auch eigentlich nichts mehr von privaten Anbietern dort zu kaufen.

Das 5c als Reserve zu behalten ist m.E. eh die beste Empfehlung.

Für mich war der Tausch 6 Plus gegen 6s Plus ja quasi kostenneutral. Ich muss aber wie bereits vermutet feststellen, dass das 6s ggü. dem 6 keine besondere Steigerung darstellt.

Schon wieder ein Anfalls seniler Bettflucht, der mich schon um sieben Uhr aus dem Bett getrieben hat! In letzter Zeit häufen die sich wieder


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (21. Oktober 2015)

Moin, Moin .

Trüb und kühl wie die letzten Tage auch.



EA-Tec schrieb:


> basti: Ne, nicht mehr. Bin nun wieder daheim. Waren aber schöne Tage in der alten Heimat. Bin Ende November wieder dort, dann evtl. sogar zum Ski fahren, wer weiß!?



Jepp, bis Ende November tut sich schneemäßig bestimmt was . Ob er halt liegenbleibt. Aber das weiß man eh nie.

Gestern beim Physiotherapeuten gewesen. Meinte, der Wirbel sei schon ziemlich tief eingebrochen. Hat mir ein paar Übungen gezeigt, um den betroffenen Bereich vom Druck zu entlasten. Infos gegeben, wie ich mich bewegen soll usw.. Gestern dann den ersten längeren Spaziergang gemacht.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. Oktober 2015)

In einem Monat geht es schon ab in den Urlaub, in die Sonne 

Vibrationsplatte erledigt. Gleich geht es 2-rädrig nach EB.


----------



## Hopi (21. Oktober 2015)

wahltho schrieb:


> In einem Monat geht es schon ab in den Urlaub, in die Sonne
> 
> Vibrationsplatte erledigt. Gleich geht es 2-rädrig nach EB.



Wo geht es denn hin?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. Oktober 2015)

Kanaren, Sport-, Wellness- und Strandurlaub.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. Oktober 2015)

Am frühen Abend auch gut wieder 2-rädrig nach Hause gelangt.

Morgen ist zum Glück schon wieder Endspurt ins wohlverdiente w/e.


----------



## wissefux (22. Oktober 2015)

moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. Oktober 2015)

moin moin

Halbwegs ausgepennt, halben Früh....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. Oktober 2015)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich überlege momentan ob ich auch noch mein "altes" Macbook Air 13 Zoll, dass in der Firma tagtäglich nutze, ebenfalls gegen ein neues Macbook Pro 13 Zoll eintausche.



 Done - Macbook Pro Retina 13 Zoll mit 256GB SSD bestellt, also genau das gleich MB, das ich auch zu Hause im Einsatz habe.

Ankaufspreis für das alte Macbook Air 13 Zoll bei Flip4New ebenfalls bereits evaluiert.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (22. Oktober 2015)

Moin, Moin.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. Oktober 2015)

N'Abend.

Am späten Nachmittag gut 2-rädrig ins w/e gelangt...


----------



## wissefux (23. Oktober 2015)

tach auch ...


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (23. Oktober 2015)

Moin, Moin .

Jetzt ist wieder voll die Deprijahreszeit. Trübe, grau in grau.  Ein bisserl Sonne könnte nicht schaden. Aber vielleicht ist es ja bei euch besser?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. Oktober 2015)

moin. moin.

Heute geht es hier wettermäßig.

Ich habe auch immer Problem mit der dunklen, kalten und trüben Zeit. Deshalb entfleuchen wir dieses Jahr ja auch Ende November für zwei Wochen in die Sonne.

Evtl. mache ich das dann spontan Anfang des Jahres noch mal alleine, weil meine bessere Hälfte unbedingt Ski fahren möchte und ich darauf überhaupt keinen Bock habe.


----------



## wissefux (24. Oktober 2015)

deine bessere hälfte weiss, was gut ist


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. Oktober 2015)

moin. moin.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (24. Oktober 2015)

Moin, Moin.



wahltho schrieb:


> ...Deshalb entfleuchen wir dieses Jahr ja auch Ende November für zwei Wochen in die Sonne..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. Oktober 2015)

wahltho schrieb:


> Done - Macbook Pro Retina 13 Zoll mit 256GB SSD bestellt, also genau das gleich MB, das ich auch zu Hause im Einsatz habe.
> 
> Ankaufspreis für das alte Macbook Air 13 Zoll bei Flip4New ebenfalls bereits evaluiert.



 Macbook Pro eingerichtet, Macbook Air bei Flip4New vertickert. Paket geht gleich zur Post.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. Oktober 2015)

Heute Abend dann mal kurzentschlossen den ersten echten Nightride der Wintersaison eingelegt: Mit dem Trekking Argon zum Family-Dinner bei der Schwiegermama nach fbh und vorhin wieder zurück.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. Oktober 2015)

Moin



wissefux schrieb:


> deine bessere hälfte weiss, was gut ist



Klar, der beste Beweis ist ja, dass sie mich geheiratet hat


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (25. Oktober 2015)

Moin, Moin .

Endlich mal Sonne .


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. Oktober 2015)

In Vorderhöhe leider noch nicht so.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. Oktober 2015)

In der Vorderhöhe blieb es heute eher bedeckt. Es soll aber zum Glück weite mild bleiben.

Eine weitere Anschaffung vor dem Kanarenurlaub Ende November wird wohl noch eine Go Pro Hero Black mitsamt Zubehör


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (26. Oktober 2015)

moin


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (26. Oktober 2015)

Moin, Moin.
Ungewohnt hell, wenn man eine Stunde später aufsteht.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. Oktober 2015)

moin. moin. moin.

Trotz der Zeitumstellung eigentlich nicht wesentlich früher als sonst aus der Heia gekrabbelt. Dafür ausgeschlafen.

Nach der halben Tagesration der Leibesertüchtigung gut 2-rädrig nach EB gelangt. Erstaunlich mild. Hätte fast schon wieder keine Jacke gebraucht.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (26. Oktober 2015)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... Erstaunlich mild. Hätte fast schon wieder keine Jacke gebraucht.



Dito . Auch hier sehr mild. Bei uns hat's Föhn. 22,6 Grad momentan.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. Oktober 2015)

Wirklich sehr schönes sonniges Herbstwetter hier in Vorderhöhe.

Lt. Wettervorhersage soll es auch erstmal so bleiben.

Hoffentlich bis zum 06./07. November, denn da werden 4,5srm Kaminholz für den Nachbarn und mich geliefert.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. Oktober 2015)

Am frühen Abend bei milden Temperaturen auch wieder gut 2-rädrig nach Hause gelangt.

Bei der Beleuchtungstechnik hat sich in den letzten Jahren wirklich gewaltig was getan. So ein kleiner Scheinwerfer wie ein B&M Cyo Senso Plus macht in Kombination mit einem Nabendynamo wirklich ausreichend hell, so lange man nicht gerade im Gelände rumtrailt.


----------



## wissefux (27. Oktober 2015)

moin. kalt.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. Oktober 2015)

moin. Frühsport.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (27. Oktober 2015)

Moin, Moin.
Trübe. Eher mild.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. Oktober 2015)

Bei recht mildem Herbstwetter wiederum sehr schön 2-rädrig nach EB gelangt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. Oktober 2015)

Kommende Woche übe ich dann mal wieder für die 3-Tage-Woche.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (27. Oktober 2015)

KG für heute geschafft. Eigenes Programm noch nicht. 
Gerade kommt die Sonne raus .


----------



## EA-Tec (27. Oktober 2015)

Schlimm... noch nicht mal 17 Uhr, und es ist bald dunkel :-(


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. Oktober 2015)

Am frühen Abend auch gut wieder 2-rädrig nach Hause gelangt.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (27. Oktober 2015)

EA-Tec schrieb:


> Schlimm... noch nicht mal 17 Uhr, und es ist bald dunkel :-(



Jepp. Ich mag's auch nicht, wenn die Dunkelphasen im Oktober/November so lange sind . Wird bei mir erst wieder besser, wenn's auf Weihnachten zugeht, alles voller Lichter ist und am besten noch Schnee liegt . Weiß schon, dass viele das "weiße Zeug" nicht mögen. Ich mag den Schnee zusammen mit klirrender Kälte (und Sonne). Weckt schöne Kindheitserinnerungen .

KG-Hausaufgaben für heute erledigt .


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (28. Oktober 2015)

Moin, Moin.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. Oktober 2015)

moin.

Ob der noch nicht völlig erfolgten Anpassung des Schlafrhythmus an die Winterzeit bereits um 07 Uhr aus der Heia gepurzelt.

Danach auf der Vibrationsplatte die halbe Sportration im Kellerfitti erledigt und anschliessend gut 2-rädrig nach EB gelangt.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. Oktober 2015)

Ich glaube mich werde mich am kommenden verlängerten w/e mal für zwei Tage mit dem Spass-4-Rad in die Eifel begeben und u.a. die grüne Hölle unsicher machen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. Oktober 2015)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich glaube mich werde mich am kommenden verlängerten w/e mal für zwei Tage mit dem Spass-4-Rad in die Eifel begeben und u.a. die grüne Hölle unsicher machen.



 Hotel gebucht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. Oktober 2015)

Morgen ist aber erstmal Endspurt ...


----------



## wissefux (29. Oktober 2015)

moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. Oktober 2015)

moin moin

Endspurt vor dem (xtra-)langen w/e...


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (29. Oktober 2015)

Moin, Moin, Moin.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. Oktober 2015)

Was machen die Gräten?


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (29. Oktober 2015)

Hi wahltho,

danke der Nachfrage, wird stetig besser . Die Verspannungen haben sich mehr gelöst, ich hab kaum noch Schmerzen, kann auch wieder mehr machen. Längeres Sitzen bereitet noch Probleme. Längeres Stehen ebenso. Bin 2-Mal die Woche beim Physiotherapeuten. Mache die Übungen auch zu Hause. Dazu noch ein eigenes, kleines Programm mit abwechselnd Ergometer und Spaziergängen. War sogar schon zweimal mit dem Bike unterwegs - allerdings nur kleine Ründchen "um die Häuser".






Trotz Ahorn ...





(leider) kein Rocky .

Fully klappt gut, HT war noch nicht so prickelnd.

Aber ich soll eh mehr in aufrechter Haltung üben, damit sich "die Statik wieder neu einrichtet", meinte der Physiotherapeut.

Nächste Woche Freitag hab ich das Kontrollröntgen in RO. Wenn dann alles passt, geh ich ab dem 09.11. wieder arbeiten. Hoffe, dass es so ausgeht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. Oktober 2015)

Ich drücke die


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. Oktober 2015)

wahltho schrieb:


> Eine weitere Anschaffung vor dem Kanarenurlaub Ende November wird wohl noch eine Go Pro Hero Black mitsamt Zubehör



 Done, Lieferung morgen.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (29. Oktober 2015)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich drücke die



Merci .



wahltho schrieb:


> Done, Lieferung morgen.



Bestimmt ein klasse Teil . Viel Spaß damit. Wofür benutzt du sie? Für's Biken oder für andere Einsatzzwecke?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. Oktober 2015)

Derzeit wohl mehr für andere Zwecke: Spass-4-Rad, Sporturlaub auf den Kanaren Ende November, etc.

Falls ich kommendes Jahr dann mal wieder Bock auf MTB haben sollte, aber auch dafür.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. Oktober 2015)

Am frühen Abend auch gut wieder 2-rädrig nach Hause ins XXL-w/e gelangt.

Das Argon RoCC Trekking geht wirklich ab wie die Sau und ist herrlich agil.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. Oktober 2015)

Track Day in der grünen Hölle gebucht 

Am Montag von 10 Uhr bis 16 Uhr freies Fahren auf der Nordschleife


----------



## wissefux (30. Oktober 2015)

moin. mein mbpro hat die grätsche gemacht ...
bekomm es nicht wieder zum laufen. es bietet mir vom start weg optionen wie wiederherstellung timemachine oder komplette neuinstallation an. aber so wie es aussieht, bringt das alles nix, wenn die festplatte da drin kaputt ist. festplattendienstprogramm meldet fehler, kanns aber nicht reparieren ...
was nun ?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. Oktober 2015)

moin

Wie alt ist es denn und was ist es für ein Modell?


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (30. Oktober 2015)

Moin, Moin.



wissefux schrieb:


> moin. mein mbpro hat die grätsche gemacht ...
> bekomm es nicht wieder zum laufen....
> was nun ?



 Hoffe nur, du hattest ein Backup wichtiger Daten.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (30. Oktober 2015)

Puh. Entscheidungen sind nicht mein Ding .
Trotzdem durchgerungen und neues Bike bestellt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EA-Tec (30. Oktober 2015)

Die Entscheidung hätte ich dir abnehmen können!  Bei Kaufentscheidungen bin ich schnell... der erste Impuls entscheidet! 

@fux 
Viele Möglichkeiten hast du ja nicht... wenn die HDD kaputt ist, entweder austauschen (lassen), oder neues Macbook kaufen. Wenn du ein Backup hast, alles bestens, wenn nicht, Pech gehabt. Je nach Alter des Macbooks würde ich eine SSD verbauen, und die großen Daten extern aufbewahren. 

Ich habe mittlerweile sowieso alles auf meinem NAS, sowie in der Cloud (iCloud, Google Drive, Dropbox). Von meinem NAS werde ich mich jedoch bald trennen, da es nur zusätzlichen Administrationsaufwand bedeutet.


----------



## wissefux (30. Oktober 2015)

ein mbpro 05/2011. backup vorhanden, allerdings schon 3 wochen alt ... aber besser als nix.
von apple bin ich erst mal enttäuscht: für telefonischen support wollen die einen auftrag für 29€ verkaufen, bevor du jemanden an die strippe bekommst.
online im store termin buchen ? geht nicht, gibt keine termine. dabei kann man nicht mal über kalender irgendwas auswählen. egal welches produkt, es gibt grundsätzlich keine termine und man wird gebeten, einen anderen store zu wählen. unter online terminbuchung stell ich mir was anderes vor. nur peinlich ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. Oktober 2015)

Falls Du es noch reparieren lassen willst, würde ich entweder selber eine neue SSD einbauen oder eine bei einem unabhängigen Apple-Reparatur-Service einbauen lassen. In FFM gibt es davon mehrere.

Sind die Schrauben schon Pentalobe oder noch K-Schlitz?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. Oktober 2015)

Go Pro in Betrieb genommen, morgen erfolgt Installation im 4-rädrigen Spassgefährt.

Der Track-Day auf der Nordschleife am Montag verspricht der absolute Hammer zu werden: Goiles Wetter und nach Angaben des Veranstalter bei Weitem nicht die maximale Teilnehmeranzahl von 70.


----------



## wissefux (30. Oktober 2015)

k schlitz. wasn pentolobe ???
hab nächste woche jetzt nen termin im apfel geschäft. mal schauen, wie die diagnose ausfällt ...


----------



## wissefux (30. Oktober 2015)

was hält man eigentlich von airport time capsule ? oder doch lieber 10€ im monat für ordentlich cloud speicher investieren ?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. Oktober 2015)

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pentalobe_screw

Meine Mid 2011 MacBook Airs hatten schon Pentalobe.

Bei einem MacBookPro  ist der Festplattenwechsel echt easy. Bei den Älteren mit Kreuz ist das aber noch ml leichter als bei denen mit Pentalobe.


----------



## EA-Tec (30. Oktober 2015)

wissefux schrieb:


> was hält man eigentlich von airport time capsule ? oder doch lieber 10€ im monat für ordentlich cloud speicher investieren ?



Sowohl als auch! Sicher ist sicher.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (31. Oktober 2015)

Moin.
Sonnig .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (31. Oktober 2015)

moin



wissefux schrieb:


> was hält man eigentlich von airport time capsule ? oder doch lieber 10€ im monat für ordentlich cloud speicher investieren ?





EA-Tec schrieb:


> Sowohl als auch! Sicher ist sicher.



 Yepp

Aus einem Time Machine Backup kannst Du Dein Macbook im Falle eines Falles sehr schnell und einfach komplett wieder herstellen, weil es ein komplettes Backup des ganzen Systems macht. Cloud nützt Dir nur etwas, wenn Du auch entsprechende DSL-Bandbreiten für den Up und Download hast.

Ich fahre sicherungstechnisch mehrgleisig:
1. Time Machine (meine QNAP-NAS bieten einen TM-Server)
2. Zusätzlich noch in regelmäßigen Abständen Replikation der Festplatte auf externen USB-Festplatten mit Carbon Copy Cloner. Die Replikate sind boot-fähig und liegen im Tresor.
3. Tägliches Backup der kritischen Daten auf USB-Sticks

In der Cloud habe ich noch nicht alles liegen, in erster Linie Musik und Bilder.

Vlld. ändert sich das aber bald, da meine beiden Telekom-DSL-Leitungen in den kommenden Wochen auf 100mBit-VDSL ubgegradet werden


----------



## Deleted 68955 (31. Oktober 2015)

Gerade mal die Befestigung der GoPro 4 im Spass-4-Rad mit der Saugnapfhalterung an der Windschutzscheibe getestet. Klappt hervorragend. Bei der GoPro 4 ist die Bedienung mit Preview über das iPhone echt klasse.

Ich kann dieses Befestigungs-Kit nur wärmstens empfehlen: 

http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B00VNDO9RS?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o01_s00

Ist der Hammer, was da alles drin ist.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. November 2015)

moin


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (1. November 2015)

Moin, Moin.
Kommt der Frühling?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. November 2015)

Schön wäre es.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (1. November 2015)

Jepp. Geht's bei dir heute auf die Spaßpiste?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. November 2015)

Heute einen herrlichen, sonnigen Herbsttag in der Eifel verbracht.

Maria Laach, Hohe Acht und Breidscheid waren die Höhepunkte. Jetzt in der Bar im Hotel direkt am Ring.

Die Blicke auf die Nordschleife in Breidscheid zeigten, dass es eine weise Entscheidung war, heute nicht im Rahmen der "Touristenfahrt" auf der NOS zu fahren. Lieber dann morgen beim Trackday mit einer Handvoll anderen den Ring fast für sich haben.


----------



## wissefux (2. November 2015)

moin. kalt.

dem fürsten heuer viel vergnügen in der grünen hölle ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. November 2015)

Moin.

Schon jetzt Sonne pur am Ring.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. November 2015)

wissefux schrieb:


> dem fürsten heuer viel vergnügen in der grünen hölle ...



Merci Vielmals


----------



## Hopi (2. November 2015)

Moin Kinners,
back von Finale . Leider war es für mich nicht so gut wie für meine Frau, Schaltwerk zerstört, Erkältung bekommen und irgend wie keinen Spaß an den Touren gehabt. Teilweise schon sehr anspruchsvolles Gelände welches man schon kennen muss um es wirklich mit Spaß zu fahren. Aber essen kann man in Finale richtig gut


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (2. November 2015)

Moin, Moin allen Grüne-Hölle-Fahrern, defektes-MBP-hoffentlich-Repariertbekommern, Rosenheim-Aufgewachsenen und Finale-Trailern .


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. November 2015)

Wieder gut nach Vorderhöhe zurückgekehrt.

Ist schon eine Umstellung von der sonnigen Eifel, wo man in den Pausen zwischen den Runden auf der Terrasse des Devil's Diner ohne Jacke in der Sonne sitzen konnte, zum diesigen, kalten Tortaunus.

Leider einfach nur goil   

Insgesamt 10 Runden auf der Nordschleife gedreht, gleich am Anfang zur Einweisung zwei davon mit einem DMSB-Instruktor auf dem Beifahrersitz, den ich mir spontan vor Ort "gemietet" habe. Danach dann erstmal freies Fahren und später noch mal zwei Runden mit Instruktor zur Verfeinerung.

Musste alle zwei Runden eine Pause machen, weil mir dann immer selbst als Fahrer leicht plümerant war. Ist schon einen echte Achterbahn die NOS. Zudem war die Strecke tlw. feucht. Es waren zum Glück nur 23 Teilnehmer da.

Fast keine Ausfälle bis auf Einen, der seinen KTM X-Bow im Kesselchen in die Leitplanken gesetzt hat. Zum Glück nur Carbon-Schaden.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. November 2015)

Die Videos mit der GoPro sind echt der Hammer geworden


----------



## EA-Tec (2. November 2015)

Wie hat er denn das geschafft? An zu wenig Grip kann's bei dem Ding ja fast nicht gelegen haben, außer er ist da mit Vollgas rein, wobei ein X-Bow Fahrer normalerweise ganz genau weiß, was er zu tun, und vor allem was er zu lassen hat.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. November 2015)

Keinw Ahnung habe nicht mit dem Fahrer gesprochen

Die Dinger haben halt nach wie vor kein ABS, ESP, etc. Insofern sollte das mit zu viel Gas auf feuchter Fahrbahn, so wie heute, bei mangelnder Vorausschau kein Problem sein.

Wir hatten zwar heute super sonniges Wetter, die Fahrbahn blieb aber in schattigen Bereichen den ganzen Tag lang feucht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (3. November 2015)

moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. November 2015)

Moin Moin

Nebulös und frisch da draußen ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. November 2015)

Trotzdem nach dem halben Frühsport im Kellerfitti gut 2-rädrig nach EB gelangt.


----------



## EA-Tec (3. November 2015)

Moin moin in die Runde,

heute geht's wieder zu einem richtig spannenden Kunden. Die Firma stellt Banken, Investoren etc. Informationen zu Börsenkursen, Historie, Entwicklung, Analysen etc. zur Verfügung. Die Firma und deren Kunden, bzw. deren Server-/Storage-Systeme sind angewiesen auf geringe Latenz, sowie viel Datendurchsatz und eine möglichst hohe Anzahl an IOPS. Wie gut, dass mein Brötchengeber die Nr. 1 weltweit für genau diese Themen ist    

Ich liebe meinen Job!!! Muss einfach mal gesagt werden 

@wahltho 
Durfte mal einen X-Bow eine Runde über die NOS prügeln... die Dinger brauchen kein ABS, ESP und Co., die kleben förmlich auf dem Straßenbelag. Fahr' mal einen, allein schon des Fahrspaßes wegen! Da muss man schon leichtsinnig/dumm sein, um den aus der Kurve zu bekommen... aber hey, Wunder gibt's immer wieder  

Mal ganz davon abgesehen, dass ich alles, bis auf's ABS, auf der Rennstrecke sowieso abschalte. Macht nur unnötig langsam! Und bei den Geschwindigkeiten, mit denen ich auf NOS und Co. unterwegs bin, würde mich auch kein ESP mehr retten, falls es denn zum Abflug kommen sollte. 

Ich, an deiner Stelle, würde ja sowieso was reinrassiges fahren - bist ja auf's Auto eigentlich nicht angewiesen, und da könntest dir so 'ne richtige Streckensau in die Garage stellen  wäre ein GT-S mit NOS-Fahrwerktuning nix für dich?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. November 2015)

Der Fahrer war vllt. unkonzentriert, unerfahren oder aber durch die tiefstehende Sonne geblendet (war in dem Streckenabschnitt echt störend), ich weiss es nicht.  Zudem war die Strecke in dem Abschnitt wie gesagt den ganzen Tag über feucht.

Trotzdem schade ums schöne Autochen 

Also offen gesagt so eine reine Rennstreckensau bin ich nicht und werde ich wohl auch nicht mehr werden. Bin immer brav rechts gefahren und habe die Heizer mit ihren GT 3 oder getunten M BMWs vorbeigelassen. Nach jeweils zwei Runden NOS ist mir immer kotzübel (Hatte immer schon einen Hang zur See-/Reisekrankheit, was auch in den 25 Jahren Segelei nie wirklich besser geworden ist) 

Aber 2-mal im Jahr werde ich mir den Spass zukünftig wohl gönnen, aber nur bei reinen Track Days mit begrenzter Teilnehmerzahl, garantiert nicht im Rahmen der Touristenfahrtenek, da sind insgesamt zu viele, aber auch ins. zu viele Bekloppte unterwegs  

Der (AMG) GT S ist schon ein geiles Teil. Ich bin ihn ja in Spa gefahren. Wirklich für die Rennstrecke gemacht. Ich liebe aber meinen guten alten SLK, auch da ich wirklich sehr gerne Cabrio fahre und den grossen Motor liebe. Zudem habe ich in den SLK sehr viel Geld gesteckt. Eher bekommt der irgendwann noch den 5,8-Liter Umbau von Vaeth.

... last but not least hätte ich für einen GT S derzeit auch kein Budget


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (3. November 2015)

Moin, Moin, Moin.

Komme grad aus dem KH.

Wir waren gestern Abend noch ne kleine Runde Biken. Micha fuhr vor mir. Basti ein gutes Stück hinter mir. Plötzlich hat etwas mein Hinterrad berührt. Ich hab den Kopf gedreht und gesehen, dass Sebastian mit seinem Vorderrad an meine Kettenstrebe gefahren ist. Ich konnte mein Rad noch abfangen. Basti hatte nen guten Speed drauf, kam ins Schlingern und es hat ihn heftig hingelegt. Ich hab den Notarzt gerufen. Der rechte Arm war ab dem Handgelenk total verdreht, Wunden am Kopf und an der Seite. Der Notarzt meinte gleich,  er müsse heute noch operiert werden.
Im KH kam dann raus, dass er Glück im Unglück hatte.  Der Notarzt war sehr, sehr gut. Er hat Basti noch am Unfallort mit Fentanyl kurzzeitig weggeschossen und den Arm eingerichtet. Im KH haben wir nach dem Röntgen dann erfahren, dass der Bruch jetzt so gut liegt, dass keine OP notwendig ist. Alles andere waren nur oberflächliche Verletzungen. Basti ist jetzt eingegippst und muss 2 Tage zur Beobachtung im KH bleiben.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. November 2015)

Oh je - Bestell ihm mal gute Besserung. Seinem Rücken ist aber nichts passiert, oder?


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (3. November 2015)

wahltho schrieb:


> Oh je - Bestell ihm mal gute Besserung. Seinem Rücken ist aber nichts passiert, oder?



Danke, mach ich . Nur paar Schürfwunden an der Seite, sonst nichts. Hat 'nen Flieger direkt über'n Lenker mit Bauchlandung gemacht.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. November 2015)

Da hat er aber echt Glück gehabt, denn er hatte doch gerade erst den Wirbelbruch.

Radfahren in der Gruppe ist generell nicht ohne.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_g0nzales (3. November 2015)

Den Wirbelbruch hatte ich.
Bei ihm ist es der erste Bruch.

Jepp, in der Gruppe (v.a. Windschátten) muss man schon höllisch aufpassen. Ich mach das auch nicht gerne und bleibe meistens auf Abstand.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. November 2015)

Sorry, ich war jetzt durch Bastian und Sebastian etwas verwirrt und dachte, dass hier jemand mit Deinem Account einen erneuten Unfall Deinerseits berichtet hat.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (3. November 2015)

Passt schon, @wahltho. Ich hab's mir schon gedacht.  Ist auch leicht so zu verstehen. 
Ich war bei der Erstellung meines Accounts nicht sonderlich kreativ und hab einfach den Vornamen meines jüngeren Sohns - Sebastian - abgekürzt und hergenommen. Von daher bin ich selbst Schuld, wenn es zu Missverständnissen kommt. 
Ich heiße Peter.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. November 2015)

Sowas hatten wir hier schon mal: LucaFabian 

Deinem Sohn weiterhin gute Besserung


----------



## EA-Tec (3. November 2015)

@wahltho  dann halt kein Streckenraudi. Macht aber nix, das Wichtigste ist schliesslich dass DU Spass dabei hast, und davon hast du jede Menge 

Den SLK wuerde ich an deiner Stelle auch behalten, solch' voluminoese Motoren in vergleichsweise kleinen Autos wird es nicht mehr lang geben, bzw. gibt es die schon nicht mehr. 

Basti/Peter: wer war denn in RO? Ich versteh' gar nix mehr 

PS: Ich liebe meinen Job! Das Funkeln in den Kundenaugen, wenn sie das mit Abstand schnellste auf dem Markt verfuegbare Storagesystem in Betrieb nehmen, ist immer wieder gigantisch!


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (3. November 2015)

EA-Tec schrieb:


> Basti/Peter: wer war denn in RO? Ich versteh' gar nix mehr



Ich, Peter, mit dem Nick basti321, hab mir am 20.09. den Wirbel gebrochen, war in RO und werde kommenden Freitag zur Kontrolle nochmal dort sein.

Mein jüngerer Sohn, Sebastian (12 Jahre), hat sich gestern beim Sturz den Arm gebrochen.

Hoffe, jetzt ist es klar .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EA-Tec (3. November 2015)

Ah, okay - alles klar!  Na dann, viel Erfolg/Glück in Rosenheim. Ich bin in zwei Wochen wieder dort. 

Ich ärger' mich grad tierisch mit meinem neuen Unitymedia-Anschluss herum... bekommen hab' ich das grottige TC 7200 Modem von Technicolor, mit miserabler WLAN-Sendeleistung. Also doppelten Upload (20Mbit, Download 200Mbit) bestellt, da es dann die Fritz!Box 6490 gibt. An für sich ja 'ne tolle Sache, jedoch lädt die Fritz!Box seit über 30 Minuten scheinbar ein Update herunter (so steht's in der Anleitung)... das Update sollte 20 Min. dauern, wenn's nach 30 Min. immer noch blinkt, soll man den Support anrufen. Würde ich gerne, aber der Support von Unitymedia ist SO GROTTIG (!), dass ich da echt keine Lust drauf habe...

Zum Glück hab' ich parallel dazu noch die VDSL50 Leitung von der Telekom, wobei sich die Telekomiker bzgl. Leistung auch nicht gerade mit Ruhm bekleckert haben. Die Upload- und Downloadraten waren zwar zu erzielen, aber es gab' ständig Abbrüche etc., und das nervt tierisch!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. November 2015)

Bin mal gespannt auf Perormanz und Stabilität meiner beiden VDSL-Telekom-Leitungen gespannt. Glasfaser, etc wurde in meinem Wohngebiet erst vor Kurzem gelegt. Upgrade könnte aber bereits geordert werden.

Evtl. wir die erste Leitung schon am Samstag umgestellt.


----------



## EA-Tec (3. November 2015)

Wie lief's denn bisher? Ich wohne nur ca. 400 Meter von so'm Knotenpunkt entfernt, so dass bei mir sogar etwas mehr als 50Mbit ankommen sollten. Es kann sich niemand erklaeren, wieso ich solche Probleme habe. Wenigstens waren sie stets bemueht, der Support von der Telekom war wirklich immer top.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. November 2015)

Bisher hatte ich 16k Annex-j Anschlüsse. Die Qualität war sehr gut. Die letzte Meile ist bei mir da. 150m lang.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (4. November 2015)

Moin. 
Wolken-Sonne Mix.
4 Grad. Kein Frost mehr. Gestern war noch alles mit Reif überzogen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. November 2015)

moin.

neblig nasskalt, aber wiederum kein Frost.

Nach dem morgendlichen Wachrütteln auf der Vibrationsplatte im Privatfitti trotzdem gut 2-rädrig auch EB gelangt.


----------



## wissefux (4. November 2015)

dem maladierten Sohnemann die besten genesungswünsche!

@wahltho: was kostet denn so eine trackday teilnahme und gibt es da irgendwelche vorraussetzungen an mensch und maschine ?

hätte ja schon mal lust, die nos zu befahren, hab aber null erfahrung und vermutlich viel zu wenig Pferdchen unter der haube. wäre dann bestimmt als bremse für alle anderen auf der strecke unterwegs und generell hätte ich schon angst, mir die kiste kaputtzufahren. bei den tourifahrten ist die wahrscheinlichkeit für einen crash sicher größer.
ich meine mal gelesen zu haben, dass solche rennstreckenfahrten nicht versichert sind ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. November 2015)

Niemals an den Touri-Fahrten teilnehmen. Hatte mir das am Sonntag in Breidscheid an der Strecke mal angeschaut. Da sind einfach zu viele und ins. zu viele Bekloppte unterwegs. In der Zeit wo ich da geschaut habe, war die Strecke alleine 2x gesperrt. Der Instruktor meinte zu mir, dass es schon Tage mit bis zu acht Sperrungen gab.

Der Track Day hat 555€ gekostet. Inkl. allem Pipapo, also Hotel und Instruktor, den ich mir für vier Runden gegönnt habe, habe ich 'nen Tausi für den Tag hingelegt. War aber immer noch nur 'nen Drittel von dem, was mich der Tag mit der AMG Driving Academy in Spa gekostet hat - Da haben aber die zwei Stunden Fahrzeiterweiterung im AMG GT S alleine schon 750 Euro gekostet.

Bzgl. der KFZ-Versicherung muss man schon genau ins Kleingedruckte der Versicherungs-AGBs schauen und darauf achten, wie der Track Day vom Veranstalter ausgeschrieben wird ("Kein Rennen zur Erzielung von Höchstgeschwindigkeiten, keine Zeitnahme durch den Veranstalter, es gilt die StVO, Geschwindigkeitsbeschränkungen sind zu beachten, Rechtsfahrgebot, nur links überholen). Mein Veranstalter meinte, es hätte bei ihm noch nie Probleme gegeben. Ist und bleibt aber eine Grauzone (einfach mal Googeln). Gleiches gilt inzwischen aber auch fast schon für die Tourt-Fahrten. Letztendlich geht es immer um den Kaskoschutz, denn bei der Haftpflicht kann die Versicherung Dich nur bis max. 5.000 Euro belasten. Es gibt auch spezielle Kaskoversicherungen für Track Days. Die kosten aber schnell ein paar Hundert Euro pro Tag.

Am Montag war die Gefahr aber sehr, sehr gering da wie gesagt nur 23 Teilnehmer auf der Strecke waren - Solange man natürlich selbst vernünftig gefahren ist. Mein Veranstalter lässt aber auch nur 70 Anmeldungen zu. Dann wären wahrscheinlich auch maximal 50 Fahrzeuge gleichzeitig auf der Strecke, was für 20,8km ok ist). Es soll Veranstalter geben, die 200 Teilnehmer zulassen.

Die NOS ist in Sachen Verschleiss auch lange nicht so materialmordend wie beispielsweise Spa, weil es keine Hochgeschwindigkeitsstrecke ist. In Spa haben die Autos nach vier Runden (ca. 30 km) richtig gestunken. Auf der NOS war das nach 2 Runden (ca. 40km) nicht der Fall.

Sofern ich es mir irgendwie einrichten kann, werde ich kommendes Jahr 2 Track Days auf der NOS machen. Wahrscheinlich steht aber auch noch das AMG Advanced Training auf dem Programm. Das AMG Advanced Training dann aber mit Leihfahrzeug; kostet nur 400 Euro mehr und man kann dann alle aktuellen AMGs durchprobieren kann.

Du kannst natürlich auf für einen Track Day ein Auto vor Ort mieten, das ist aber auch kein Schnäppchen.

P.S: Für meine obigen Aussagen zur Kfz-Versicherung übernehme ich selbstverständlich keine Gewähr!!!


----------



## wissefux (4. November 2015)

ok. und dürfte man an so einem track day mit jedem x-beliebigen auto teilnehmen und ohne vorerfahrung ?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. November 2015)

Gemäß meinem Verständnis 2x Ja

Kann aber vom Veranstalter abhängen und es könnte Sinn machen, sich für einige Runden einen Instruktor zu nehmen.

Ich habe die ersten beiden Runden komplett mit Go Pro mit Ton aufgezeichnet und somit  die komplette Strecke mit den Ansagen des Instruktors.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (4. November 2015)

dann hast du ja doch ne rundenzeit


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. November 2015)

Stimmt - Implizit schon über die Video-Aufzeichnungen, sie interessiert mich aber trotzdem nicht 

Lustig sind auch die Schilder für die Tempolimits auf der NOS, die nach dem tödlichen Unfall im letzten Jahr eingeführt wurden, habe ich noch nie auf deutschen Bundesautobahnen gesehen: 

Tempolimit 200 km/h und 250 km/h


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. November 2015)

Home Automation ist wirklich goil - Jetzt kann ich auch das Haus mit der iWatch steuern, also z.b. das Garagentor öffnen 

Gut 2-rädrig nach Hause gelangt.


----------



## Hopi (5. November 2015)

wahltho schrieb:


> Home Automation ist wirklich goil - Jetzt kann ich auch das Haus mit der iWatch steuern, also z.b. das Garagentor öffnen
> 
> Gut 2-rädrig nach Hause gelangt.


Gratulation  ein 600,- teurer Garagentoröffner


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (5. November 2015)

Moin, Moin.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. November 2015)

moin, moin, moin.



wahltho schrieb:


> Lustig sind auch die Schilder für die Tempolimits auf der NOS, die nach dem tödlichen Unfall im letzten Jahr eingeführt wurden, habe ich noch nie auf deutschen Bundesautobahnen gesehen:
> 
> Tempolimit 200 km/h und 250 km/h













Hopi schrieb:


> Gratulation  ein 600,- teurer Garagentoröffner



Garagentoröffner, Rolladenöffner, Lichtschalter und Heizungsregler ...

... hat aber auch nur 400 Euro gekostet  

Nach dem halben Frühsport bei sonnigem Wetter sehr schön 2-rädrig nach EB gelangt zum Endspurt ins w/e.

An eine 3-Tagewoche könnte ich mich echt gewöhnen.


----------



## wissefux (5. November 2015)

ich kann mich an 7 frei-tage Wochen immer ganz gut gewöhnen ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. November 2015)

Da sollte man sich langsam rantasten  

Das ist u.a. der Grund, warum ich auf 4-Tage-Woche gegangen bin: Damit ich nicht in ein paar Jahren von 100 auf 0 falle.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. November 2015)

Auch gut 2-rädrig wieder nach Hause gelangt 

Thank god it's w/e...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (6. November 2015)

moin. yep, tgif.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. November 2015)

moin.

Heute sollen 4,5srm Kaminholz für den Nachbarn und mich geliefert werden. Das gibt Arbeit...


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (6. November 2015)

Moin, Moin.



wahltho schrieb:


> Heute sollen 4,5srm Kaminholz für den Nachbarn und mich geliefert werden. Das gibt Arbeit...



Frohes Schaffen.

Sonne, der Nebel löst sich auf.
Gleich geht's nach RO zum Kontrollröntgen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. November 2015)

basti321 schrieb:


> Frohes Schaffen.



 Merci - Wohl eher frohes Wegschaffen


----------



## wissefux (6. November 2015)

Hauptsache du bist danach geschafft ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. November 2015)

Davon ist wohl auszugehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_g0nzales (6. November 2015)

Für @EA-Tec .
Schöne Grüße bei frühlingshaften Temperaturen aus RO .














Ja is denn scho wida Weinachdn ?





lg basti


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (7. November 2015)

Moin.
Regen, mild.


----------



## wissefux (7. November 2015)

moin. dito.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. November 2015)

moin. moin.

 2 x Ditopost

Was ist eigentlich der Longname von RO?


----------



## EA-Tec (7. November 2015)

wahltho schrieb:


> Was ist eigentlich der Longname von RO?



:-O du Banause! 

Rosenheim! 

Danke, Basti - mein schoenes Rosenheim, wie sehr ich es doch vermisse. Es ist einfach spitze, da man ratzfatz in den Bergen und am Meer ist, egal ob bayerische Alpen, Oesterreich, Italien, die Schweiz. Chiemsee ist auch gleich um's Eck und nach Muenchen ist's auch nur ne 45-Minuten Fahrt. 

Wir fuehlen uns in Hessen sehr wohl, aber das Herz moechte zurueck  wird nur erstmal nix, da im Februar der erste Nachwuchs kommt.


----------



## ratte (7. November 2015)

basti321 schrieb:


> Ja is denn scho wida Weinachdn ?


Wenn man sich so in den Supermärkten Umschau, ja. 
Kommt ja jedes Jahr ganz überraschend.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (7. November 2015)

ratte schrieb:


> Wenn man sich so in den Supermärkten Umschau, ja.
> Kommt ja jedes Jahr ganz überraschend.



Jepp, da gibt' s schon länger Lebkuchen, Nikoläuse usw.. Ich boykottiere das bis zum frühestens 1. Advent.

Dass aber Anfang November schon die offizielle Christkindlmarkt-Deko angebracht wird, hab ich bislang noch nirgends gesehen .


----------



## ratte (7. November 2015)

Irgendwann wird es Dominosteine (oder jedes andere typische Gebäck) wohl das ganze Jahr durch geben.

Aber sind wir mal ehrlich, es gibt Dinge die deutlich nachhaltiger Nerven.
Zum Beispiel dieses typische graue, nasse Novemberwetter da draußen vor dem Fenster.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (7. November 2015)

Wetter ist mir auch wichtiger. Kann mich da aber - zumindest momentan - nicht drüber beklagen (außer vielleicht über die Tatsache, dass es für die Jahreszeit zu mild ist). Wie man auf den Fotos sieht, war gestern ein sehr sonniger Tag hier in der Gegend. Heut Früh hatte es zwar geregnet und war grau, aber jetzt klart es bereits wieder auf.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. November 2015)

EA-Tec schrieb:


> :-O du Banause!
> 
> Rosenheim!



 Ufff - Ich dachte schon Rumänien - Duck und wach 

Ich kenne mich im Süden nicht so aus, bin halt eigentlich Westfale (und Preusse!) 

Jetzt bin ich endgültig ein alter Mann - Heute im MTZ bei Fielmann Kontaktlinsen angepasst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopi (7. November 2015)

wahltho schrieb:


> U
> 
> 
> 
> Jetzt bin ich endgültig ein alter Mann - Heute im MTZ bei Fielmann Kontaktlinsen angepasst



Ja genau so fühle ich mich, seid ich letztes Jahr die Lesebrille bekam


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (7. November 2015)

Jo. Kenn ich auch. Gibt immer wieder mal so gewisse "Meilensteine". Lesebrille war bei mir einer davon. Der diesjährige,  runde Geburtstag auch.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (7. November 2015)

Mobbeltoast .


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. November 2015)

Lesebrillen habe ich schon seit ein paar Jahren. Seit über 30 Jahren Bildschirmarbeit...

Jetzt geht es um die Korrektur der Kurzsichtigkeit auf einem Auge.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (7. November 2015)

wahltho schrieb:


> Lesebrillen habe ich schon seit ein paar Jahren. ...



Dito.



> Jetzt geht es um die Korrektur der Kurzsichtigkeit auf einem Auge.



Hm. Muss ich erst mal gockeln. Bei Kurz- und Weitsichtigkeit blick ich nie durch .


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. November 2015)

20 Grad im November sind schon 'ne Ansage.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (7. November 2015)

EA-Tec schrieb:


> Siehst du. In RO gibt's nur gute Nachrichten



 Jo. War gestern auch so. Das Kontrollröntgen verlief positiv. Der Wirbelkörper ist nicht weiter eingesunken. Von daher muss ich nicht operiert werden. Der Doc meinte, die leichte Fehlstellung der Wirbelsäule aufgrund der Deformation des Wirbels habe voraussichtlich geringere Konsequenzen als die zu erwartenden Komplikationen und Folgeprobleme einer OP mit Versteifung oder Zement. Wenn er das hätte, würde er es auch nicht operieren lassen. 

Der Knochen muss sich unter zunehmender (KG-) Belastung jetzt noch sechs Wochen lang verdichten. Dann sollte er wieder voll belastbar sein. Mal schauen, wie es sich insgesamt entwickelt. Bisher hatte ich noch "Schonzeit". Am Montag geht' s wieder arbeiten. Hoffe, dass sich die Schmerzen in Grenzen halten, bzw. sich mit der Physiotherapie und Sport so weit wie möglich reduzieren lassen. Ab Januar kann ich dann hoffentlich wieder mit dem Bike zur Arbeit fahren. Mal schauen, ob das wieder geht. Bisher kann man da noch gar nichts zu sagen.

Die Konsequenz ist für mich, dass ich in Zukunft vorsichtiger sein werde. "Ashes to Aggassiz" find ich goil , ich selber muss sowas aber, wenn auch nur in ersten Ansätzen, nicht mehr machen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. November 2015)

moin

Weiterhin gute Genesung. Man sollte es auf dem 2-Rad wirklich nicht mehr als zu doll treiben, auch da die Heilung länger dauert. Das ist es wirklich nicht wert.

Vorderhöhe meldet sonniges, mildes Wetter


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (8. November 2015)

Moin, Moin,



wahltho schrieb:


> ...Weiterhin gute Genesung. Man sollte es auf dem 2-Rad wirklich nicht mehr als zu doll treiben, auch da die Heilung länger dauert. Das ist es wirklich nicht wert....



danke.  Jepp. Dem ist nichts mehr hinzuzufügen.



> Vorderhöhe meldet sonniges, mildes Wetter



Hier ebenso .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. November 2015)

Schon pervers: Heute im Rahmen einer sehr schönen 2-Beinrunde bei fast 20 Grad im Gartenlokal draussen gesessen und eine sehr leckere halbe Ente mit Rotkraut und Klössen gegessen


----------



## ratte (8. November 2015)

wahltho schrieb:


> ...eine sehr leckere halbe Ente mit Rotkraut und Klössen gegessen


Rückst Du auch mit der Lokalität raus? Gerne auch per PN.
Da fällt mir ein, die alteingesessene Lokalität bei uns ums Eck müsste ja auch jetzt wieder Wildsaison haben. *mjam*


----------



## Hopi (8. November 2015)

ratte schrieb:


> Rückst Du auch mit der Lokalität raus? Gerne auch per PN.
> Da fällt mir ein, die alteingesessene Lokalität bei uns ums Eck müsste ja auch jetzt wieder Wildsaison haben. *mjam*



jetzt gibt es erst mal den Auflauf, habe nicht umsonst in der Küche gestanden


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. November 2015)

Jetzt wird aber auch erstmal brav der Auflauf von Hopi aufgegessen und dann wird erst verraten, wo es die Ente gab 

War aber wirklich nichts Spektakuläres


----------



## ratte (8. November 2015)

Aufessen war nicht, der Herr hätte gerne noch etwas für morgen zum Mittagessen.
Lecker war's trotzdem.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. November 2015)

Ich war in der Ponderosa zwischen Aboretum und Sulzbach direkt am Radweg Nidda <-> Opelzoo.

Ente war ok, vor allen Dingen für den Preis. War halt skurril fast Mitte November in der Sonne draussen zu sitzen und so ein Weihnachtsessen zu futtern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_g0nzales (9. November 2015)

Moin.
Sonnig. Mild.
Erster Arbeitstag.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. November 2015)

moin.

Mild auch hier. Wachgerüttelt im Kellerfitti. Gleich geht's 2-rädrig nach EB.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. November 2015)

Gut und trocken 2-rädrig nach EB gelangt. Ich habe allerdings den Fehler gemacht, doc eine dünne Jacke überzuziehen, damit war es zu warm.


----------



## wissefux (9. November 2015)

so, mbpro mit neuer festplatte wieder reanimiert.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (9. November 2015)

Ersten Arbeitstag eigentlich ganz gut überstanden. Fahr jetzt 4-rädrig nach Hause.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. November 2015)

Gut 2-rädrig nach Hause gelangt. Immer noch sehr mild.


----------



## EA-Tec (9. November 2015)

wissefux SSD oder HDD?

Heute war ein verdammt anstrengender Tag, aber sehr erfolgreich.

Die restliche Woche wird 'ne relativ anstrengende, aber irgendwie auch entspannte Woche... morgen und übermorgen erstmal auf der Cloud Expo in Frankfurt, am Donnerstag auf 'ner Veranstaltung in Eschborn, und Freitag 'n paar Emails abarbeiten, die sich bis dahin angehäuft haben.


----------



## wissefux (10. November 2015)

moin. ne hdd. hatte nur die wahl zwischen 320 und 500. ssd wurde gar nicht angeboten.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. November 2015)

moin.

Heute leider wieder leichten Anfall seniler Bettflucht gehabt 

Morgen gibt es mindestens einen halben vllt. auch einen ganzen Tag Home Office. Also evtl. wieder nur 3x EB diese Woche


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (10. November 2015)

Moin, Moin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. November 2015)

Wiederum gut 2-rädrig nach EB gelangt.


----------



## wissefux (10. November 2015)

heuer auch gut 2 rädrig hin und wieder zurück.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. November 2015)

Am Abend auch gut wieder 2-rädrig nach Hause gelangt.

Darf man fragen, was Apple dem Fux denn für die neue HDD abgeluchst hat?


----------



## EA-Tec (10. November 2015)

Wieso keine SSD? Waere doch viel besser gewesen? 

Die IT Events werden auch immer schlechter, immer das selbe Trauerspiel nur unter anderem Namen. Wenigstens hatte ich heut' Spass mit meinen Kunden.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (11. November 2015)

Moin, Moin.
Mittwoch, fast die Hälfte geschafft.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. November 2015)

moin moin

Hälfte bereits geschafft. Wie immer gut 2-rädrig nach EB gelangt.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. November 2015)

**** Bäuerchen !!! ****


----------



## EA-Tec (11. November 2015)

Sieht ganz schön trocken aus, der Gockel.

Bei mir gab's heut' Mittag Sushi, im Maritim Hotel in FFM - jedes Mal ein Erlebnis! 

Da fällt mir grad ein... @wahltho warst du schon mal im Mediterraneo an der Frankfurter Straße in Eschborn? Da war ich ein Mal, und dachte ich hau' dem seine Spaghetti um die Ohren! Total überzogene Preise, kombiniert mit vorgegaukelter Nettigkeit und schlechter Qualität.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. November 2015)

EA-Tec schrieb:


> Sieht ganz schön trocken aus, der Gockel.



Findest Du? Dem war aber nicht so. Die beiden Gänsekeulen (1x Gänsekeule extra für den hungrigen wahltho) waren überhaupt nicht trocken, Söder.  superlecker, Rotkohl, Klösse und Sosse ebenso - Und das vor allen Dingen für einen Spotpreis in unserer Luxuskantine 



EA-Tec schrieb:


> Da fällt mir grad ein... @wahltho warst du schon mal im Mediterraneo an der Frankfurter Straße in Eschborn? Da war ich ein Mal, und dachte ich hau' dem seine Spaghetti um die Ohren! Total überzogene Preise, kombiniert mit vorgegaukelter Nettigkeit und schlechter Qualität.



Nein, da war ich noch nicht. Ich gehe in EB sehr selten auswärts Essen, wir haben wie gesagt eine sehr, sehr gute Kantine und Auswärts Essen dauert mir Mittags zu lange 

So - Die Zeiten des schnellen Internets sind endgültig eingekehrt: Der erste Telekom-DSL-Anschluss wurde heute auf VDSL100 umgestellt. Der zweite Anschluss folgt in einer Woche.

Und wieder einmal zeigt sich, dass nichts über Lancom Netzwerk-Equipment geht 

Morgen ist schon wieder Endspurt ins w/e...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_g0nzales (12. November 2015)

Moin, Moin. 
Leichter Frosr, brr.
WE kommt langsam in Sichtweite .


----------



## wissefux (12. November 2015)

wahltho schrieb:


> Darf man fragen, was Apple dem Fux denn für die neue HDD abgeluchst hat?



knapp 140 euronen hat der spass gekostet ... ssd 500 gb wäre sicher erheblich teurer gekommen. die haben mir aber auch nur 2 Optionen für diesen rechner angeboten. 320 gb hdd oder eben 500 gb. und downsizing geht ja mal gar nicht ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. November 2015)

moin. moin.

2-rädriger Endspurt....



wissefux schrieb:


> knapp 140 euronen hat der spass gekostet



140 für 'ne olle 500GB HDD gehen ja wenigstens noch. Ich hätte aber auf jeden Fall 'ne SSD einbauen lassen, auch wenn es etwas teurer gewesen wäre. Wenn Du Dir das selber nicht zutraust, dann bei einem der unabhängigen Anbieter, die Apple reparieren/aufrüsten.

Der Performance-Schub durch ne SSD ist einfach exorbitant. HDD geht ja mal gar nicht mehr.

500GB SSD bei Amazon 160 Euronen:

http://www.amazon.de/Samsung-MZ-75E...UTF8&qid=1447319613&sr=8-1&keywords=500gb+ssd


----------



## EA-Tec (12. November 2015)

Sieht zumindest auf'm Bild aus, als ob der Gockel trocken gelaufen ist  Gleich geht's nach EB, in die Höhle des wahltho ... ääääh, Löwen  

Und jep, definitiv SSD - ist ja egal was Apple anbietet, bzw. was nicht. Das Interface (SATA) ist das Gleiche, ebenso die Größe (1,8" oder 2,5"). Und dass Apple dir mal eben nette 100,- EUR nur für den Einbau abgenommen hat, ist auch nicht sonderlich nett. Das ist 'ne Arbeit von wenigen Minuten.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. November 2015)

Offen gesagt hatte ich persönlich damit gerechnet, dass Apple dem Fux noch wesentlich mehr abgenommen hat 

Der Fux hätte beim Einbau und Neuausspielen der Software aber auf jeden Fall Hilfe gebraucht


----------



## wissefux (12. November 2015)

der fux hat alles selber aufgespielt ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. November 2015)

Das hätte ich dem Fux echt nicht zugetraut  

Dann hat Apple Dir wirklich nur die Platte reingeschaubt 

Hol Dir bei Amazon die SSD und ein passendes externes USB-Gehäuse. Steck' die SSD in das externe Gehäuse, lad Dir CCC herunter, klone die interne Platte per CCC auf die neue SSD.

Bau die neue SSD ins Macbook ein. Bei Deinem Macbook sollte das in der Tat sehr einfach sein, da Du noch die Kreuzschlitzschrauben hast.

a) Wirst Du Dich über den Perfromance-Schub wundern
b) Hast Du dann eine boot-fähige Backup-Platte


----------



## wissefux (12. November 2015)

klingt vernünftig. wenn die sache mit dem schrauben nur nicht wäre


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. November 2015)

Ich bau' sie Dir für 50 Euro ein, ist die Hälfte des Apple-Preises  

**** Bäuerchen !!! ****

Nach dem gestrigen Gänseschmaus heute der erneuten Versuchung in Gestalt von Schnipo rot/weiss erfolgreich widerstanden und anstatt dessen Pasta Frutti di Mare gegessen.


----------



## wissefux (12. November 2015)

das sind ja auch fürstliche preise hier ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. November 2015)

Naja ich will ja nicht so sein, für den Fux würde ich es notfalls auch mal für Umme machen.

Ich habe schon mehr die Platten an MacBooks getauscht.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. November 2015)

Gut 2-rädrig ins w/e gelangt ...


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (12. November 2015)

wahltho schrieb:


>



Hm, also mir macht das gerade ziemlichen Appetit nach getaner Arbeit und Elternabend .
Irgendwann gibbet das bestimmt auch für Meinereiner wieder mal .

Btw: RO ist ja nun hinlänglich geklärt. Wie verhält es sich denn mit EB? Wird wohl nicht das Kfz-Kennzeichen von Eilenburg sein. Bitte deshalb um Aufklärung.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. November 2015)

EB = Eschborn 

Da mir die Zubereitung eines Gänsebratens zu Hause zu aufwändig ist, nutze ich jede Gelegenheit auswärts Gans zu essen, also z.b. in der Kantine, dann aber immer gleich eine Keule extra.

Apropos: Muss den Gänsebraten für Weihnachten auch noch vorbestellen


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (12. November 2015)

Scheint ja ein geschichtsträchtiger Ort zu sein, wo du und der Fux wohnt .

Ich liebe Geflügel auch . Mal schauen, ob ich an Weihnachten selber den Kochlöffel schwinge.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. November 2015)

Der Fux und ich wohnen nicht in EB, wir wohnen beide im Vortaunus, aber in unterschiedlichen Städtchen.

Ich arbeite in EB, also Eschborn.

Der alte Name des Taunus ist "Die Höhe", weil der Taunus eigentlich nur ein Höhenzug ist, der Maintal und Lahntal trennt. Deshalb heisst es z.b. auch Bad Homburg vor der Höhe.

Der Vortaunus wird ugs. auch "der Speckgürtel" genannt. HG und MTK führen die Liste der reichsten Kreise in Deutschland an.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_g0nzales (13. November 2015)

Moin, Moin.
Danke für den kleinen geographischen Exkurs @wahltho .

TGiF .


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. November 2015)

moin. moin.

Endlich mal wieder einigermaßen ausgepennt an diesem Frei-Tag.

Leicht nebulös da draussen.


----------



## wissefux (13. November 2015)

Endspurt ins verdiente we ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. November 2015)

Erster!


----------



## wissefux (13. November 2015)

endspurt gilt nur für heute aktive a*****nehmer


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. November 2015)

Hmm - "*Aktive* a*****nehmer" 

Dann scheiden aber ziemlich Viele schon generell aus


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. November 2015)

VDSL ist schon 

Apple Updates in ca. 2 Minuten geladen


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (13. November 2015)

wissefux schrieb:


> endspurt gilt nur für heute aktive a*****nehmer



Heute aktiver a*****nehmer meldet Vollzug .
Endlich WE .


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (14. November 2015)

Moin.
Heftig das mit den Anschlägen ist .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. November 2015)

moin. moin.

Sehr heftig


----------



## wissefux (14. November 2015)

yep. sehr heftig. obwohl die bekloppten meistens mit draufgehen, sterben sie wohl nie aus


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (15. November 2015)

Moin.
Ja ist denn scho wieda Sonntag?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. November 2015)

moin.

Ja, leider 

Heute ist da draussen so richtiges Nov Wetter


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (15. November 2015)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ja, leider
> 
> Heute ist da draussen so richtiges Nov Wetter



Jepp .

Bei uns windet's/stürmt's ziemlich bei 21 Grad. Auch irgendwie seltsam.

Andererseits mal Zeit für eine Datensicherung/WIN10 Upgrade/Office 2016 Kauf und Installation am Sohnemannlappi und Arbeitsspeicheraufrüstung an meinem Lappi.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (15. November 2015)

wahltho schrieb:


> Oh je - Bestell ihm mal gute Besserung. ...



Kleines Update wegen meines Sohnemanns: Basti war am Donnerstag beim Kontrollröntgen im KH. Der Bruch hat sich verschoben . Irgendwie nicht wirklich gut. Laut Oberarzt Chirurgie sei es aber noch im Toleranzbereich, wobei ich es schon irgendwie komisch finde, da der Bruch auf dem Röntgenbild selbst für mich als Laien schon sehr verschoben aussieht. Selbst von Außen betrachtet sieht der Arm deformiert aus . In einer Woche soll eine erneute Kontrolle stattfinden.  Die Ärzte hier im kleinstädtischen Klinikbereich sind einfach ... .

Am Freitag haben wir dann mit einer befreundeten Physiotherapeutin und deren Mann (auch Physiotherapeut) und unserer Hausärztin gesprochen und allen die Fotos und die Röntgenbilder vom Arm gezeigt. Meine Frau hatte die Röntgenbilder im KH abfotografiert, ist heutzutage ja GsD kein Problem mehr. Die meinten alle einhellig, dass man das so nicht lassen kann. Gerade der rechte Arm muss fit sein, weil Basti Rechtshänder ist. Wenn das nicht gescheit gemacht wird, hat er sein Leben lang eine Fehlstellung, bekommt später mal Arthrose usw.. Mal abgesehen davon, dass der Arm schon von Außen betrachtet deformiert aussieht und das anscheinend so bleiben würde.

Alle haben uns die kinderchirurgische Abteilung am Klinikum in Traunstein empfohlen. Dort haben wir am Montag Früh einen Termin, damit sich die dortigen Kinderchirurgen Bastis Arm nochmal anschauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. November 2015)

Da würde ich aber auch lieber noch eine Spezialisten  konsultieren


----------



## wissefux (16. November 2015)

moin. alles gute für den sohnemann heute!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. November 2015)

moin moin

Gerade wieder beim morgendlichen Holz holen festgestellt, wie mild es immer noch ist.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (16. November 2015)

Moin, Moin, Moin.



wissefux schrieb:


> moin. alles gute für den sohnemann heute!



Danke Fux . Er ist grad auf dem Weg nach Traunstein (mit meiner Frau).



wahltho schrieb:


> Gerade wieder beim morgendlichen Holz holen festgestellt, wie mild es immer noch ist.



Bei uns soll's auch wieder 20 Grad bekommen. Frühling. Die Wiesen werden wieder grün  .


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. November 2015)

Ich drücke auch die  für den Erstgeborenen


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (16. November 2015)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich drücke auch die  für den Erstgeborenen



Danke @wahltho (Sebastian ist mein "Kleiner", also der Zweitgeborene. Mein "Großer" heißt Michael. Dem ist GsD noch nichts passiert).


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. November 2015)

Dann drücke ich dem Zweitgeborenen die


----------



## wissefux (17. November 2015)

moin. nass. auto.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (17. November 2015)

Moin, Moin.

Das Ergebnis in Traunstein war wie erwartet.  Sebastian wird heute operiert. Ansonsten wäre der Bruch nicht richtig verheilt und Basti hätte sich nie mehr richtig aifstützen können und die Beweglichkeit der Hand wäre eingeschränkt gewesen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. November 2015)

moin. nass. Fahrrad (was sonst  )

Da drücke ich dem 2. Geborenen erneut beide


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_g0nzales (17. November 2015)

wahltho schrieb:


> Da drücke ich dem 2. Geborenen erneut beide



Danke @wahltho .
Bin einfach nur froh, dass er jetzt in guten Händen ist. Die Ärzte in TS meinten,  es gibt zwei kleine Schnitte links und rechts am Arm, dann werden die Knochen neu eingerichtet, mit Draht stabilisiert und gut ist's .


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. November 2015)

Bei den Kids verheilt sowas ja eh noch im Nullkommanix.


----------



## EA-Tec (17. November 2015)

Gestern zum ersten Mal 'nen Schwangerschaftsvorbereitungskurs besucht... ziemlich interessant! 

Freu' mich schon auf Februar


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. November 2015)

Da merkt man doch sehr deutlich, dass uns einige Jährchen trennen


----------



## EA-Tec (17. November 2015)

Bin 32, werde in zwei Monaten 33. Ich vermute mal, du bist etwa 20 Jahre älter? 

Ihr Paket XXXXXXXXXX, welches von unserem Kunden *BABY-ONLINE-SHOP Haus des Kindes Stockert GmbH & Co. KG* versendet wurde, ist heute bei GLS eingetroffen.
Wir stellen das Paket *VORAUSSICHTLICH am 18.11.2015 zwischen 11:00 - 12:30 Uhr* an folgende Adresse zu:

    Kinderwagen mit Wickeltasche usw., sowie das Babybett.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. November 2015)

Nicht ganz zwanzig Jahre, aber kommt in etwa hin.

Habe mit den Nachwuchs aber schon mit 27 produziert.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (17. November 2015)

EA-Tec schrieb:


> Kinderwagen mit Wickeltasche usw., sowie das Babybett.



Die Einkaufsaktionen fand ich damals auch immer klasse . Hartan, Teutonia, sind die noch aktuell? Hat sich bestimmt auch einiges getan in den letzten 10 Jahren. Wenn man das mit dem mtb-Bereich vergleicht ... . 




wahltho schrieb:


> Habe mit den Nachwuchs aber schon mit 27 produziert.



Ich war Mitte 30. Spätzünder eben .

Btw: OP ist gut verlaufen. Bruch liegt jetzt gut, zwei Nägel drin. Jetzt kann der Arm heilen.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (18. November 2015)

Morgähhhhn .
Stürmisch. Schon die ganze Nacht.
Gestern schon um neun im Bett gelegen. Zeit, dass das WE kommt. Heute den dritten langen Tag auf Arbeit, dann kommen die Kurzen .


----------



## EA-Tec (18. November 2015)

Jep, die gibt's nach wie vor. Und Stokke, und Joolz, und Emmaljunga etc. Wir haben einen von Stokke gewaehlt, Modell Trailz. Bietet das fuer uns beste Gesamtpaket. 

Es ist schlimm, was die Babysachen-Hersteller einem immer als notwendig verkaufen wollen, wobei die Erstausstattung nun wirklich nicht so schlimm ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_g0nzales (18. November 2015)

Schaut gut aus, der Stokke  .

Manche Dinge sind schon überflüssig, andere praktisch und nützlich. Alles braucht man wirklich nicht. Da geht's nur um's Geschäft.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. November 2015)

moin. moin.

Einigermaßen ausgepennt und nach dem halben Frühsport gut 2-rädrig nach EB gelangt.

Der Rest von heute und morgen und dann erst mal 2 1/2 Wochen Urlaub.

Heute soll der zweite Telekom-DSL-Anschluss auf VDSL100 umgestellt werden. Mal sehen, ob das genauso reibungslos funktioniert wie beim ersten Anschluss letzte Woche.


----------



## Hopi (18. November 2015)

Wir haben erst am Samstag unsern 50er bestellt, kommt aber erst in ein paar Wochen. Sage mal für was braucht man 2 DSL Anschlüsse?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. November 2015)

Tja das ist eine lange Geschichte.

Als ich vor 2 1/2 Jahren in die neue Datscha eingezogen bin, habe ich meinen damaligen VF-6000er-Anschluss mitgenommen. VF konnte damals vor Ort keine höheren Bandbreiten bieten, wohl aber die Telekom in Form der Annex-J-Anschlüsse bis 16.000. Um ausreichend Kapazität zu haben, habe ich damals gleich zwei davon genommen und die per Load Balancing zusammengeschaltet. Die Telekom hat damals echt gebuddelt um einen weiteren 

Jetzt habe ich die zwei Telekom-Anschlüsse auf VDSL100 umstellen lassen.

VF bietet inzwischen allerdings auch VDSL100. Den Anschluss werde ich dann nach meinem Urlaub umstellen lassen.

Es sind also eigentlich nicht zwei Anschlüsse, sondern Drei.


----------



## EA-Tec (18. November 2015)

2 1/2 Jahre ist das schon wieder her? Wow... wie die Zeit vergeht!?


----------



## Hopi (18. November 2015)

wahltho schrieb:


> Es sind also eigentlich nicht zwei Anschlüsse, sondern Drei.


 3  sag mal betreibst Du eine Serverfarm, also bei mir kommt es ja mal vor das ich 1-2 Gb an Daten verschicke, aber da reicht mir eine 50er.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. November 2015)

Ich hab' Dir oben ja erklärt wie es zu den drei Anschlüssen gekommen ist. Sicherlich sind 300mbit Kapazität jetzt nach der VDSL-Umstellung mehr als genug. Ich habe derzeit aber keine Not einen der drei Anschlüsse zu kündigen.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (18. November 2015)

Arbeitstag geschafft .
Morgen Früh nach TS, Sohnemann holen .


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. November 2015)

Alles ok beim Filius?


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (18. November 2015)

wahltho schrieb:


> Alles ok beim Filius?



Gegen Abend war wohl die Hand ziemlich geschwollen und er konnte seine Finger nicht bewegen. Die Ärzte wissen aber Bescheid. Vielleicht nur eine OP-Folge. Mal sehen, was sie morgen bei der Visite sagen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. November 2015)

Wird schon werden 

Morgen ist nicht nur Endspurt ins w/e, sondernauch in den Urlaub angesagt ...


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (19. November 2015)

Moin.
Immer noch mild. Morgen soll's frisch werden.
WE in Sicht.
Auf geht's nach TS.

Schönen Urlaub @wahltho .


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. November 2015)

moin moin

Mäßig ausgepennt, halben Frühsport erledigt und danach 2-rädriger Endspurt in die Sonnen-Vakanzen nach EB.

Heute mal präventiv die Regenjacke mitgenommen, denn es könnte heute Abend auf dem Rückweg nass werden.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. November 2015)

Regenjacke war überflüssig, allerdings fing es dann kurz nachdem ich zu Hause war hier an zu regnen

w/e, Urlaub, etc...


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (20. November 2015)

Moin.
TGiF ..
Endlich .


----------



## mzaskar (20. November 2015)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. November 2015)

moin. moin.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. November 2015)

Moin.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (21. November 2015)

Moin, Moin.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. November 2015)

Wie geht es dem Arm des Zweitgeborenen?


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (21. November 2015)

wahltho schrieb:


> ein.



Was bedeutet "ein" @wahltho ?




wahltho schrieb:


> Wie geht es dem Arm des Zweitgeborenen?



Gut, danke . Hab ihn am Do aus TS geholt, Röntgenbesprechung mit dem Kinderchirurgen war sehr positiv. Hand ist mittlerweile abgeschwollen. Wir planen gerade unseren heutigen Kinobesuch. Mockingjay Teil 2 3D .


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. November 2015)

basti321 schrieb:


> Was bedeutet "ein" @wahltho ?



Weiss auch nicht, was ich da gestern morgen getippt habe, sollte eigentlich wohl "moin, moin" sein.



basti321 schrieb:


> Gut, danke . Hab ihn am Do aus TS geholt, Röntgenbesprechung mit dem Kinderchirurgen war sehr positiv. Hand ist mittlerweile abgeschwollen. Wir planen gerade unseren heutigen Kinobesuch. Mockingjay Teil 2 3D .



 Das sind doch wirklich gute Nachrichten


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (22. November 2015)

Morgähhhhn.
Alles grau draußen.  Mäßig kalt.



wahltho schrieb:


> Das sind doch wirklich gute Nachrichten



Jepp . Dr. Hofbauer meinte noch, er hätte ihn auch noch nähen müssen, da die Ärzte hier einen "offenen Bruch eingegipst" hätten. Da fehlen einem die Worte .


----------



## wissefux (22. November 2015)

tach auch.

da ich weiss, wie ärzte in kliniken arbeiten müssen, wundert es mich nicht, dass solche fehler passieren. es wundert mich eher, dass nicht noch viel mehr passiert ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. November 2015)

moin. moin.

Einen offenen Bruch einfach eingipsen klingt aber schon fast fahrlässig ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_g0nzales (22. November 2015)

wissefux schrieb:


> ...da ich weiss, wie ärzte in kliniken arbeiten müssen, wundert es mich nicht, dass solche fehler passieren. es wundert mich eher, dass nicht noch viel mehr passiert ...



Ja und nein. Naklar haben viele Ärzte in den Kliniken viel Stress und heftige Dienstzeiten bei gleichzeitig hoher Verantwortung. Der Oberarzt in unserem Provinz-KH,  der Sebastian untersucht hatte, wirkte aber nicht gestresst.  Er ging mehrere Male lächelnd an uns vorbei und meinte nur immer "alles nicht so schlimm, das wird schon wieder, gibt schlimmeres, heilt schnell" usw.. Und selbst wenn er Stress gehabt hätte, hätte ihn das nicht von seiner Verantwortung entbunden. Wenn mir eine Borderlineklientin mitteilt, dass sie hohen Druck verspürt, sich zu ritzen oder sonstwie selbst zu verletzen und ich unternehme nichts und es passiert was, dann ist aber was geboten. Da muss man fachgerecht handeln, auch wenn man im Stress ist oder jemand anderen hinzuziehen.



wahltho schrieb:


> Einen offenen Bruch einfach eingipsen klingt aber schon fast fahrlässig ....



Jepp. Seh ich auch so. Ich werde in Zukunft definitiv nicht dazu beitragen, dass sich der Ruf dieses KH's verbessert. Hab mittlerweile eh schon einiges darüber gehört, was definitiv nicht positiv klang.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. November 2015)

basti321 schrieb:


> JWenn mir eine Borderlineklientin mitteilt, dass sie hohen Druck verspürt, sich zu ritzen oder sonstwie selbst zu verletzen und ich unternehme nichts und es passiert was, dann ist aber was geboten. Da muss man fachgerecht handeln, auch wenn man im Stress ist oder jemand anderen hinzuziehen.



Darf ich fragen, ob Du Psychologe von Beruf bist?


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (22. November 2015)

wahltho schrieb:


> Darf ich fragen, ob Du Psychologe von Beruf bist?



Klaro darfst du. Ne. Ich bin Sozialpädagoge mit therapeutischer Zusatzausbildung und arbeite im Suchtbereich. Unsere Einrichtung betreibt u.a. eine th. WG, in der momentan auch zwei junge (Anfang 20) Borderlinerinnen wohnen.


----------



## wissefux (22. November 2015)

hmm, wenn da oberärzte involviert waren, hätte sowas nicht passieren dürfen. die haben schliesslich keine langen dienstzeiten in der regel, kommen nachts auch meist nur bei notfällen rein ...


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (22. November 2015)

wissefux schrieb:


> hmm, wenn da oberärzte involviert waren, hätte sowas nicht passieren dürfen. die haben schliesslich keine langen dienstzeiten in der regel, kommen nachts auch meist nur bei notfällen rein ...



Fux, du scheinst dich da gut auszukennen. Was machst du denn beruflich,  wenn ich fragen darf?

Der Notarzt (der wahrscheinlich am meisten Stress hatte) hatte als Einziger sofort erkannt (noch an der Unfallstelle), dass es sich um einen Durchspießungsbruch handelt, der noch am selben Tag hätte operiert werden müssen.

Die Traunsteiner hatten die Situation - nachdem sie den Gips abgemacht und den Arm geröntgt hatten - so beurteilt, dass Sebastian - hätte man es so gelassen -   dauerhafte Einschränkungen gehabt hätte. Er hätte sich nicht mehr abstützen können (instabiles Gefüge) und die Beweglichkeit der Hand wäre nicht mehr ganz (Biegung nach oben) gewährleistet gewesen. Das sind für sich schon heftige Konsequenzen.

Aber das Wichtigste ist mir jetzt,  dass Basti in TS in guten Händen ist, der Bruch jetzt stabil ist und der Arm gut heilen kann.


----------



## wissefux (22. November 2015)

bin gelernter bürokaufmann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_g0nzales (22. November 2015)

Und du arbeitest als Kaufmann im Krankenhaus?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. November 2015)

Er macht es gerade ganz fürchterlich spannend 

Der Fux ist mit einer Ärztin verheiratet.

Vorderhöhe ist es gerade nasskalt und es schneeregnet.

Ein Segen, dass es morgen früh in die Sonne geht ...


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (22. November 2015)

wahltho schrieb:


> Der Fux ist mit einer Ärztin verheiratet.



Ach so. Danke für die Aufklärung.  Dann verstehe ich seine Reaktion. 



> Vorderhöhe ist es gerade nasskalt und es schneeregnet.



Dito..



> Ein Segen, dass es morgen früh in die Sonne geht ...



Schönen Urlaub .


----------



## EA-Tec (22. November 2015)

Kennt ihr euch eigentlich alle privat? 

Schoene Gruesse aus dem Allgaeu. Schoen hier, Schnee schon weg.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. November 2015)

Ursprünglich kannten sich alle Plauscher auch privat. Zur Zeit kenne ich noch den Fuchs, weil er quasi ein Nachbar im weiteren Sinne ist und den Mzaskar, weil ich mit ihm schon Urlaube verbracht habe.


----------



## Hopi (22. November 2015)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ursprünglich kannten sich alle Plauscher auch privat. Zur Zeit kenne ich noch den Fuchs, weil er quasi ein Nachbar im weiteren Sinne ist und den Mzaskar, weil ich mit ihm schon Urlaube verbracht habe.


So so, Du kennst uns also nicht mehr


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. November 2015)

Tschuldigung 

Den schnellen Hopi und die schnelle Ratte würde ich natürlich nie vergessen 

Quasi auch Nachbarn 

So wie Cynthia


----------



## wissefux (22. November 2015)

und den lugga kennen wir auch ...

tja, bin leidgeprüfter arzt-ehemann und zusätzlich mit ärzten diverser fachrichtungen befreundet. klinikzeit gehört bei uns allerdings der jüngeren vergangenheit an ...


----------



## EA-Tec (22. November 2015)

Ist ja super, wenn man sich nicht nur online kennt. 

Schnee im Allgaeu uebrigens wieder da. 

Mitte der Woche beginnt der Kinderzimmer-Umbau. Rosa-Waende unter anderem


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. November 2015)

Moin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (23. November 2015)

moin moin. kalt aber schneefrei ...


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (23. November 2015)

Moin, Moin, Moin.



wissefux schrieb:


> moin moin. kalt aber schneefrei ...



Ditopost.


----------



## EA-Tec (23. November 2015)

Moin,

nicht schneefrei


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (23. November 2015)

Tag 1 gesxhafft .


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (24. November 2015)

Moin.
Kalt (-6 G), trocken, kein Schnee.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. November 2015)

moin aus der warmen, schneefreien Sonne


----------



## wissefux (24. November 2015)

sagg


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (24. November 2015)

wahltho schrieb:


> moin aus der warmen, schneefreien Sonne



Bilder  ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. November 2015)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. November 2015)

Hier mal Eins für Ratte und Hopi


----------



## wissefux (25. November 2015)

moin. schnee satt ...


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (25. November 2015)

Moin, Moin.



wissefux schrieb:


> moin. schnee satt ...



Wow. Hier nur trocken, mäßig kalt.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. November 2015)

Moin. Moin.



wissefux schrieb:


> moin. schnee satt ...



Stimmt, wenn ich mir unseren Garten zu Hause anschaue, liegt da echt weiße Pampe


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. November 2015)

Die weiße Pampe ist ja immer noch da


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (25. November 2015)

wahltho schrieb:


> Die weiße Pampe ist ja immer noch da



Bei uns immer noch nichts bis auf ein paar vereinzelte Flocken .

Noch max. zwei Stunden. Dann ist der Mittwoch geschafft .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ratte (25. November 2015)

wahltho schrieb:


> Hier mal Eins für Ratte und Hopi


Seufz.
Obwohl ich mich heute morgen schon so richtig über die weißen Bäume gefreut habe. Mal schauen, wann es im Odenwald reicht.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (25. November 2015)

Geschafft. WE kommt langsam in Sichtweite .


----------



## wissefux (25. November 2015)

liegt immer noch etwas von dem weissen zeug ... dürfte aber bald wieder fürs erste weg sein ...


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (26. November 2015)

wissefux schrieb:


> liegt immer noch etwas von dem weissen zeug ... dürfte aber bald wieder fürs erste weg sein ...



Der, der's gebracht hat, holt's auch wieder ab .

Moin, Moin.
WE kommt in Sichtweise .


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. November 2015)

Moin. Moin.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. November 2015)

Heute eine sehr schöne geführte MTB-Tour absolviert.

Nach ca. 14 Jahren zum ersten Mal wieder auf einem Bike mit Kettenschaltung gesessen


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (26. November 2015)

wahltho schrieb:


> Heute eine sehr schöne geführte MTB-Tour absolviert.



 Wo bist du denn unterwegs gewesen? Hast du Pics gemacht? *Neugierig bin* .


----------



## Cynthia (26. November 2015)

@ wahltho:  Ist A. auch mitgefahren? 
Liebe Grüße in die Sonne!


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (27. November 2015)

Moin.
Endspurt in's WE.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. November 2015)

Moin. Moin.

Sommer, Sonne, Sonnenschein ...

Klar war A. bei der gestrigen 2-Radtour auch dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. November 2015)

Morgen gibt es eine Hobie Cat Einweisung zum Auffrischen und dann geht es ab...


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (28. November 2015)

Moin.


----------



## ratte (28. November 2015)

Moin.
So, letzte Tomaten geerntet und alle Pflanzen im Winterquartier und Terrasse leer. 
Jetzt darf's kalt werden und Schneeeeeeeee  geben. Das Nasskaltgrau brauch ich nicht.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. November 2015)

N'abend 

Also als ich das letzte Mal einen Neopren angezogen habe, da waren die Reißverschlüsse noch vorne


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (28. November 2015)

ratte schrieb:


> ... Jetzt darf's kalt werden und Schneeeeeeeee  geben. Das Nasskaltgrau brauch ich nicht.



Jupp. Von mir aus gerne. Warte schon immer drauf, aber über ein paar vereinzelte Flocken oder Schneeregen ging's noch nicht hinaus .

War'n heute beim Media Markt. Deshalb steht seit ca. zwei Stunden ein 65 Zöller im Wohnzimmer. Schon gewöhnungsbedürftig das Riesenteil .


----------



## EA-Tec (29. November 2015)

Welchen hast gekauft? Bin grad dabei mir einen zuzulegen, ueberlege aber ob es sich lohnt bis Mitte Januar zu warten, um zu sehen wo die 65" UHD OLED Geraete dann preislich liegen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. November 2015)

Moin. Moin.

65 Zoll ist


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (29. November 2015)

Moin, Moin, Moin.



EA-Tec schrieb:


> Welchen hast gekauft? Bin grad dabei mir einen zuzulegen, ueberlege aber ob es sich lohnt bis Mitte Januar zu warten, um zu sehen wo die 65" UHD OLED Geraete dann preislich liegen.



Nen recht einfachen von Sony. Kein 4k mit UHD. Aber der Typi meinte, dass das eh noch kaum was bringen würde wegen des kaum verfügbaren, enrsprechenden Signals. 3D hat er mit Shutter-Technologie.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (30. November 2015)

Moin.
Auf geht's.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. November 2015)

Moin.

Sommer, Sonne, Sonnenschein ...

In der Heimat ist ja wohl weiterhin ziemliches Mistwetter.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (30. November 2015)

wahltho schrieb:


> In der Heimat ist ja wohl weiterhin ziemliches Mistwetter.



Kann man so sagen. Sturm, Regen. Einfach bäh.


----------



## EA-Tec (30. November 2015)

"BÄH" trifft's echt ganz gut - ist echt ein ekliges Mistwetter. Ich hätte ja nix gegen 50 cm Schnee (oder mehr) einzuwenden  

Ich bin am Überlegen, ob ich mir so 'nen OLED TV von LG zulegen soll. Ich bin mir nur noch nicht sicher, ob sich die Investition tatsächlich lohnt, da der Preisunterschied zwischen LCD/LED und OLED schon sehr groß ist. Geht um 65" UHD Geräte. 

Meine Favoriten sind LG 65UF9509 (der akt. Sony 9005 hat das LG Panel verbaut) und der Panasonic TX-65CXW804. Beide absolute Spitzengeräte.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. November 2015)

Ich hab im Januar Beamer, Panel und Receiver im Wohnzimmer auf 4K umgestellt.

Hatte mich für den 65AXW804 Panasonic entschieden. OLED war mir den Aufpreis nicht wert.

Klar gibt es noch wenig Native 4K Material, aber die Hochskalierung bringt auch was.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. November 2015)

Gleich ist wieder zwei Stunden Cat-Segeln angesagt ...


----------



## EA-Tec (30. November 2015)

Das ist ja das Totschlag-Argument der Anti-4k Fans... "Gibt ja noch keinen Content!"... mit reichen die verfuegbaren Netflix und Prime 4k Videos fuer'n Anfang. 

Zufrieden mit dem Pana? Die haben schon ein Knallerbild, die Panas.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. November 2015)

Bei Panels habe ich immer nur Panasonic genommen. Es gibt m.E. nichts Besseres.


----------



## wissefux (1. Dezember 2015)

moin


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (1. Dezember 2015)

Moin, Moin.
Immer noch Gruselwetter. Sturm, Regen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. Dezember 2015)

moin.moin.moin.

Immer noch Sommer, Sonne Sonnenschein...


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (2. Dezember 2015)

Moin.
Mild, endlich windstill, trocken.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. Dezember 2015)

wahltho schrieb:


> moin.moin.moin.
> 
> Immer noch Sommer, Sonne Sonnenschein...



 Ditopost


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. Dezember 2015)

Leider sehr geil, am 2. Dezember in Shorts in der Strandbar zu sitzen mit Blick auf das Meer und Espresso zu trinken


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. Dezember 2015)

Heute bei einer sehr schönen Brise sehr schön Katamaran gesegelt.


----------



## wissefux (2. Dezember 2015)

das können wir hier auch bald wieder. temperaturen schon fast wieder zweistellig ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. Dezember 2015)

Supi - Dann können wir am Freitag ja vorerst mal wieder ohne Wintersorgen in die Heimat reisen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_g0nzales (3. Dezember 2015)

Moin.
WE rückt näher .


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. Dezember 2015)

wahltho schrieb:


> moin.moin.moin.
> 
> Immer noch Sommer, Sonne Sonnenschein...



 Erneuter Ditopost


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. Dezember 2015)

Heute wiederum leider zwei sehr geile Stunden CAT gesegelt 

... Und mit der GoPro gefilmt


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (4. Dezember 2015)

Moin.
TGiF.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. Dezember 2015)

wahltho schrieb:


> moin.moin.moin.
> 
> Immer noch Sommer, Sonne Sonnenschein...



 Leider letzter erneuter Ditopost.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Dezember 2015)

moin.moin.moin.

Wieder gut im kalten Vortaunus gelandet.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (5. Dezember 2015)

wahltho schrieb:


> moin.moin.moin.
> 
> Wieder gut im kalten Vortaunus gelandet.



Moin, Moin.
Welcome back .


----------



## EA-Tec (5. Dezember 2015)

Moin, 

es ist ein Panasonic 65CRW854 geworden. Hat nur eine ganz leichte Kruemmung, und kommt bei Filmen tatsaechlich erwas besser rueber, als ein normaler Flat-TV. 

Wird wohl erst Ende der Woche geliefert, aber das macht nix. 

Hab' mir gestern noch LG OLEDs angesehen - was fuer ein Kaese! Die Bewegtbilder ruckeln, und dafuer > 5.000€ ausgeben? Niemals! So'n mit Kinderkrankheiten uebersaehter OLED waer' mir keine 2.000€ wert. Mag sei , dass die Schwarzwerte top sind, aber sowas sieht man wohl nur mit 'nem Messgeraet am TV, oder wenn man dauerhaft ein schwarzes Standbild ansieht. Beides hab' ich nicht vor!


----------



## Cynthia (5. Dezember 2015)

wahltho schrieb:


> moin.moin.moin.
> 
> Wieder gut im kalten Vortaunus gelandet.



Willkommen zurück!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. Dezember 2015)

moin.


Cynthia schrieb:


> Willkommen zurück!



Merci Vielmals


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (6. Dezember 2015)

Moin, Moin.
Sonne satt aber frostig.


----------



## wissefux (7. Dezember 2015)

moin


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (7. Dezember 2015)

Moin, Moin.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. Dezember 2015)

wahltho schrieb:


> Moin.
> 
> Sommer, Sonne, Sonnenschein ...



Leider kein Ditopost  

nur

moin moin moin.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. Dezember 2015)

Nach der halben Ration des täglichen Fitness Programms gut 2-rädrig nach EB gelangt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_g0nzales (8. Dezember 2015)

Moin.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. Dezember 2015)

moin. moin.

Im Winterbiorythmus angekommen: Bis Acht Uhr in der Heia gelegen, daher ohne Frühsport 2-rädrig nach EB.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. Dezember 2015)

Abend auch wieder gut 2-rädrig nach Hause gelangt.

Der Rückweg war allerdings leicht nebulös.

Dann noch den kompletten Sport im Privatfitti erledigt


----------



## wissefux (9. Dezember 2015)

moin


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (9. Dezember 2015)

Moin, Moin.
Mittwoch, Bergfest.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. Dezember 2015)

wahltho schrieb:


> moin. moin.
> 
> Im Winterbiorythmus angekommen: Bis Acht Uhr in der Heia gelegen, daher ohne Frühsport 2-rädrig nach EB.



 Ditopost

Wiederum nebulös da draussen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. Dezember 2015)

wahltho schrieb:


> Abend auch wieder gut 2-rädrig nach Hause gelangt.
> 
> Der Rückweg war allerdings leicht nebulös.
> 
> Dann noch den kompletten Sport im Privatfitti erledigt



 Ditopost, bis auf die Tatsache, dass es heute Abend nicht nebulös war 

Morgen ist schon wieder Endspurt ins w/e ...


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (10. Dezember 2015)

Moin. 
WE rückt näher.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. Dezember 2015)

moin. moin.

Endspurt...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. Dezember 2015)

... Done.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_g0nzales (11. Dezember 2015)

Moin,
tGiF.


----------



## wissefux (11. Dezember 2015)

moin
tgif
endspurt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. Dezember 2015)

moin.

Gerade erst aus der Heia gekrabbelt ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Dezember 2015)

moin. moin.

Nass, kalt, keine Sonne 

Es wird immer wahrscheinlicher, dass ich Ende Januar wieder nach Fuerteventura fliegen werde ...


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (12. Dezember 2015)

Moin, Moin.



wahltho schrieb:


> Gerade erst aus der Heia gekrabbelt ...



Ditopost.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Dezember 2015)

wahltho schrieb:


> Es wird immer wahrscheinlicher, dass ich Ende Januar wieder nach Fuerteventura fliegen werde ...



 Gebucht, am 29. Januar geht es wieder in die Sonne


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (13. Dezember 2015)

Moin.
Ausgepennt.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Dezember 2015)

basti321 schrieb:


> Moin.
> Ausgepennt.



 Ditopost


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (14. Dezember 2015)

Moin.
Monday .
Always Friday on my mind .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. Dezember 2015)

wahltho schrieb:


> moin. moin.
> 
> Im Winterbiorythmus angekommen: Bis Acht Uhr in der Heia gelegen, daher ohne Frühsport 2-rädrig nach EB.



 Wiederum Ditopost


----------



## wissefux (15. Dezember 2015)

moin. ausgepennt. die macht erwacht.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (15. Dezember 2015)

Moin, Moin,



wissefux schrieb:


> moin. ausgepennt. die *ohn*macht erwacht.



 Ditopost. Die Grippe hat mich erwischt .


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. Dezember 2015)

moin.moin.

Und gute Besserung dem Maladen


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (15. Dezember 2015)

wahltho schrieb:


> Und gute Besserung dem Maladen



Danköö .


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. Dezember 2015)

wissefux schrieb:


> die macht erwacht.



May the 4th we will be with you!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_g0nzales (15. Dezember 2015)

wahltho schrieb:


> May the 4th we will be with you!




Oh,  wahltho. Den Satz versteh ich nicht .  Bitte um Aufklärung, bevor ich mir noch den ganzen Tag den Kopf zerbrechen muss .


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (16. Dezember 2015)

Moin.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. Dezember 2015)

moin.

Endspurt...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. Dezember 2015)

Heute bis 09 Uhr gewartet, bevor der 2-rädrige Weg nach EB angetreten wurde, in der Hoffnung, dass der Regen nachlässt, dann aber doch noch nass geworden.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (16. Dezember 2015)

wissefux schrieb:


> ...die macht erwacht.



Mist. Wollte grade online für Samstag 3D reservieren. Geht nur im direkten Vorverkauf an der Kasse.
Dann halt persönlich hinfahren.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. Dezember 2015)

Ich glaub' ich warte wieder, bis ich ihn im Heimkino schauen kann.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (16. Dezember 2015)

Hab ich nicht. Werde morgen hinfahren und reservieren.


----------



## wissefux (17. Dezember 2015)

basti321 schrieb:


> Oh,  wahltho. Den Satz versteh ich nicht .  Bitte um Aufklärung, bevor ich mir noch den ganzen Tag den Kopf zerbrechen muss .



may the 4th ist quasi im aussprache may the force 

moin. ich denke, das sollte man sich schon im kino gönnen ...

möge die fürstin heute einen guten tag anlässlich ihres erdendaseins haben!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. Dezember 2015)

moin. Ausgepennt.



wissefux schrieb:


> moin. ich denke, das sollte man sich schon im kino gönnen ...



Wieso? Zuhause ist es bequemer, das Bild ist grösser und der Ton besser, man kann jederzeit aufstehen und ist auch nicht von ungehobeltem Plebs umgeben  



wissefux schrieb:


> möge die fürstin heute einen guten tag anlässlich ihres erdendaseins haben!



Merci, werde ich ausrichten


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (17. Dezember 2015)

Moin, Moin.



wissefux schrieb:


> may the 4th ist quasi im aussprache may the force



Danke, Fux. Diesen Teil hab ich schon verstanden . Bloß das "we will" in der Mitte des Satzes ergab für mich keinen wirklichen Sinn . Aber vielleicht suche ich da nach etwas, das es gar nicht gibt. Man kann sich ja auch mal vertippen. Oder so.



> ...moin. ich denke, das sollte man sich schon im kino gönnen ...



 Jepp. Hab bei Spectre den Trailer gesehen. Die Action-/Flugszenen in 3D kamen schon genial rüber auf der großen Leinwand.



> ...möge die fürstin heute einen guten tag anlässlich ihres erdendaseins haben!



Auch von mir herzlichen Glückwunsch unbekannter Weise .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. Dezember 2015)

basti321 schrieb:


> Danke, Fux. Diesen Teil hab ich schon verstanden . Bloß das "we will" in der Mitte des Satzes ergab für mich keinen wirklichen Sinn . Aber vielleicht suche ich da nach etwas, das es gar nicht gibt. Man kann sich ja auch mal vertippen. Oder so.



Es gibt dazu zwei Geschichten: Die Eine ist die wesentlich Bekanntere, die sich um die verstorbene Maggie T dreht. Die Andere ist die, dass ein Simultanübersetzer bei der Vorstellung der zweiten Staffel der Star Wars Filme in Berlin, die Worte von George L. mit "Am vierten Mai werden wir bei Euch sein!" übersetzt hat.


----------



## wissefux (17. Dezember 2015)

wahltho schrieb:


> Wieso? Zuhause ist es bequemer, das Bild ist grösser und der Ton besser, man kann jederzeit aufstehen und ist auch nicht von ungehobeltem ...



nach der aufstellung steht es bei mir zu hause 2:2

bequemer: ja
ungehobelter plebs: gibts in meinem hause auch nicht ...

bild grösser : klares nein
ton besser : genauso klares nein

ok, zu hause drückt man mal schnell auf pause und steht auf ... bin ja eh dank werbung nicht mehr gewohnt, einen film ausser im kino am stück zu sehen ...


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. Dezember 2015)

wissefux schrieb:


> nach der aufstellung steht es bei mir zu hause 2:2



Bei mir steht's 4:0 für zu Hause


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (18. Dezember 2015)

Moin.
Bei mir gewinnt das Kino .
Wünsche euch einen schönen Start in's WE .
Hoffe, dass ich am Montag wieder fit bin.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. Dezember 2015)

moin 

Gewinnt das Kino wirklich oder ist es auch nur ein Unentschieden?


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (18. Dezember 2015)

wahltho schrieb:


> Gewinnt das Kino wirklich oder ist es auch nur ein Unentschieden?



Hm. Ich will's mal so beantworten: Für mich persönlich (jeder mag das sehen, wie er will) ist Kino einfach mehr als das Betrachten eines Films.
Sich gemeinsam mit Freunden/der Familie/den Kids rausbewegen,  hinlaufen/-fahren, an der Kasse die Karten lösen, noch Popcorn, Nachos oder auch nur ne Cola besorgen, im Aufenthaltsbereich die neuen Filme (Trailer) sehen, die Atmosphäre spüren, gemeinsam mit anderen (was naklar machmal auch nervig sein kann. Bei Spectre saß ich neben einem Pärchen, wo der Mann bis Filmbeginn permanent quasseln musste) die Vorschau auf andere Filme und dann den ausgewählten Film genießen. Die Riesenleinwand, wo man so richtig in den Film eintauchen kann. Das alles find ich schon was Besonderes.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. Dezember 2015)

So, heute die 2-Rad-Quote mal wieder über 100% gebracht und am heutigen Frei-Tag Mittags zu Best-Wurscht-in-Town nach EB zum Currywurst-Essen geradelt


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (19. Dezember 2015)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... und am heutigen Frei-Tag Mittags zu Best-Wurscht-in-Town nach EB zum Currywurst-Essen geradelt



Currywoscht for President .

Morsche .


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. Dezember 2015)

moin. moin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_g0nzales (20. Dezember 2015)

Morgähhhhn.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. Dezember 2015)

basti321 schrieb:


> Morgähhhhn.



 Ditopost


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. Dezember 2015)

moin. moin.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (21. Dezember 2015)

Moin, Moin, Moin.
Kurze Woche .


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. Dezember 2015)

Die zweite von drei kurzen Wochen.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (21. Dezember 2015)

wahltho schrieb:


> Die zweite von drei kurzen Wochen.



Jepp. Wobei ich letzte Woche noch die Krankenscheinwoche hatte, also eigentlich bei mir die Erste von Zweien.
Egal. Hauptsache kurz . Noch drei Stunden, dann ist der erste Tag der ersten von zwei kurzen Wochen geschafft .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. Dezember 2015)

Am Abend auch gut wieder 2-rädrig nach Hause gelangt.


----------



## EA-Tec (21. Dezember 2015)

Gut von der Weihnachtsfeier in Wien, inkl. verlaengertem Wochenende, heim gekommen.

Uuuurrrrlllaaaauuuuubbbb


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (21. Dezember 2015)

basti321 schrieb:


> ... Noch drei Stunden, dann ist der erste Tag der ersten von zwei kurzen Wochen geschafft .



Done .


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. Dezember 2015)

Hhmm Wien könnte ich auch mal als Kurzurlaub in 2016 planen...


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (21. Dezember 2015)

Wien würde mich auch reizen .


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (22. Dezember 2015)

Moin, Moin.
Zweiter Tag der ersten kurzen Woche.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. Dezember 2015)

basti321 schrieb:


> Moin, Moin.
> Zweiter Tag der ersten kurzen Woche.



 Erneuter Ditopost


----------



## wissefux (22. Dezember 2015)

erster tag der ersten Kurzwoche ...

wird zeit, dass dieses verflixte 2015 rum ist ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. Dezember 2015)

basti321 schrieb:


> Moin, Moin.
> Zweiter Tag der ersten kurzen Woche.





wahltho schrieb:


> Erneuter Ditopost



Sorry ich meinte natürlich zweiter Tag der zweiten kurzen Woche.

Heute gab es in unserer Luxuskantine wieder lecker Gänsekeulchen


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (22. Dezember 2015)

Zweiter Tag der ersten kurzen Woche geschafft .




wissefux schrieb:


> erster tag der ersten Kurzwoche ...
> 
> wird zeit, dass dieses verflixte 2015 rum ist ...



Jepp, wie wahr, wie wahr. War auch für mich kein gutes Jahr. Wobei die erste Jahreshälfte eigentlich noch ganz gut lief. Aber was dann kam war leider nicht so prickelnd.



wahltho schrieb:


> Sorry ich meinte natürlich zweiter Tag der zweiten kurzen Woche.
> 
> Heute gab es in unserer Luxuskantine wieder lecker Gänsekeulchen



Tscha, so hat halt jeder seine Zeiteinteilung. Der @wissefux den Ersten der Ersten, der @wahltho den Zweiten der Zweiten und der @basti321 den Zweiten der Ersten .

Gänse sind seehr lecker . Ganze Gänse zum Fest leider auch seehr teuer .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_g0nzales (23. Dezember 2015)

Moin.
Dritter Tag der ersten kurzen Woche.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. Dezember 2015)

Moin. Moin.
Dritter Tag der zweiten kurzen Woche.


----------



## wissefux (23. Dezember 2015)

erste kurzwoche erledigt. dann jetzt mal fröhliche weihnachten bevor die zweite kurzwoche ansteht ...


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (23. Dezember 2015)

basti321 schrieb:


> Dritter Tag der ersten kurzen Woche.



 Done.



wissefux schrieb:


> erste kurzwoche erledigt...



Bei mir noch nicht ganz. Am Freitag Feiertagsdienst. 

Wünsche euch trotzdem morgen ein frohes Fest .


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (24. Dezember 2015)

Moin. 
Ertser freier Tag der ersten kurzen Woche .


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. Dezember 2015)

moin. moin.
Erster freier Tag der zweiten kurzen Woche .


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (25. Dezember 2015)

Moin.
Letzter Arbeitstag der ersten kurzen Woche.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. Dezember 2015)

moin. moin.
Zweiter freier Tag der zweiten kurzen Woche.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (25. Dezember 2015)

basti321 schrieb:


> Letzter Arbeitstag der ersten kurzen Woche.



Done .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_g0nzales (26. Dezember 2015)

Moin,



wahltho schrieb:


> ...Gerade erst aus der Heia gekrabbelt ...



Ditopost .



basti321 schrieb:


> Werde morgen hinfahren und reservieren.





wahltho schrieb:


> ... Done.



Nochmal Ditopost . Morgen gibt's the 4th.

Aber heute kommt erstmal der dritte (konstanzer) Schwung Verwandtschaft .


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. Dezember 2015)

moin. moin.
Dritter freier Tag der zweiten kurzen Woche.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (27. Dezember 2015)

Moin.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. Dezember 2015)

moin.moin.
Vierter freier Tag der zweiten kurzen Woche.

Und Weihnachten wäre mal wieder geschafft.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (27. Dezember 2015)

wahltho schrieb:


> Und Weihnachten wäre mal wieder geschafft.



 GsD.
Der letzte Besuch bleibt (leider) noch bis Dienstag. Naja, morgen bin ich wieder arbeiten .


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. Dezember 2015)

Zum Glück war bei uns der Weihnachtspunk schon am Ende des ersten Feiertages vorbei und Übernachtungsgäste haben wir grundsätzlich nicht, weil die ganze Bagage direkt um die Ecke wohnt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_g0nzales (27. Dezember 2015)

wahltho schrieb:


> Zum Glück war bei uns der Weihnachtspunk schon am Ende des ersten Feiertages vorbei und Übernachtungsgäste haben wir grundsätzlich nicht, weil die ganze Bagage direkt um die Ecke wohnt.


Lucky @wahltho .


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. Dezember 2015)

Naja Segen und Fluch zugleich


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (27. Dezember 2015)

wahltho schrieb:


> Naja Segen und Fluch zugleich


Jepp. Hab ich mir dann auch noch gedacht .


----------



## Hopi (27. Dezember 2015)

wahltho schrieb:


> moin.moin.
> Vierter freier Tag der zweiten kurzen Woche.
> 
> Und Weihnachten wäre mal wieder geschafft.



Bei uns auch, jetzt wieder 36x Tage ruhe   Jetzt geht es erst mal zum planschen nach NL


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (27. Dezember 2015)

basti321 schrieb:


> ...Morgen gibt's the 4th.



Gleich geht's loos, gleich geht's loos .

Anhang anzeigen 447632


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. Dezember 2015)

2 x Viel Spass!


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (27. Dezember 2015)

Anhang anzeigen 447632


wahltho schrieb:


> 2 x Viel Spass!



 Danköö, done.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (28. Dezember 2015)

Moin. 
Erster Tag der zweiten kurzen Woche.
Kalt, winterliche Temperaturen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. Dezember 2015)

moin. moin.
Erster Tag der dritten kurzen Woche.

Bis zum Anschlag in der Heia gelegen und danach gut 2-rädrig nach EB gelangt.

Hier war es heute auch recht frisch.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. Dezember 2015)

Wenn mich mein Apple-Kalender nicht täuscht, dann hat der Fux doch heute Geburtstag, oder?

 Fux!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_g0nzales (28. Dezember 2015)

wahltho schrieb:


> Fux!



Tanti auguri di buon compleanno auch von mir @wissefux .


----------



## wissefux (29. Dezember 2015)

moin und vielen dank für die glückwünsche!

erster tag der zweiten kurzwoche ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. Dezember 2015)

moin. moin.

Zweiter Tag der dritten kurzen Woche.

Kalt da draussen. Zum Glück geht es in einem Monat schon wieder zum Planschen in die Sonne...


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (29. Dezember 2015)

Moin, Moin, Moin,



wahltho schrieb:


> Zweiter Tag ....
> 
> Kalt da draussen. ...



 Ditopost. Zweiter Tag der zweiten kurzen Woche. Heute zum ersten Mal seit dem Crash mit dem Wirbel wieder mit dem Bike in die Arbeit. Unten drei, oben vier Schichten. Alles nach kurzer Zeit vereist. Soo kalt ist es gar nicht mal,  aber der Nebel setzt sich überall ab und gefriert dann.
Mal schauen, wie das wird mit dem Rücken. Aktuell eher.schmerzhaft nach der Fahrt. Hatte ich befürchtet .


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. Dezember 2015)

Gut 2-rädrig nach EB gelangt.

An einigen Stellen war es glatt auf der Gass aber es ging auch ohne Spikes.


----------



## wissefux (30. Dezember 2015)

moin. endspurt 2015.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (30. Dezember 2015)

wissefux schrieb:


> moin. endspurt 2015.



Ditopost .


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. Dezember 2015)

moin. moin.

Dritter Tag der dritten kurzen Woche und zugleich Endspurt 2015.

Wieder bis zum Anschlag in der Heia gelegen und danach gut 2-rädrig nach EB gelangt. Es war deutlich milder als gestern und nicht glatt.

2-Rad-Quote für 2015 wieder > 100%.

U-Planung für 2016 nimmt auch so langsam Gestalt an:
- Ende Januar wieder 10 Tage Fuerte
- 2 Track Days mit verlängertem w/e auf der NOS
- 1 AMG Training
- Im Sommer 10 bis 14 Tage Tage Alpenpässe schruppen mit dem Spass 4-Rad
- Im November dann wieder für 10 bis 14 Tage nach Feuerte

...zwischendurch noch ein paar verlängerte Wochenende in den näheren Mittelgebirgen, etc.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. Dezember 2015)

Gufte Naft


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_g0nzales (31. Dezember 2015)

Moin.
Halbwegs ausgepennt.
Wünsche euch schon mal einen guten Rutsch .


----------



## Deleted 68955 (31. Dezember 2015)

basti321 schrieb:


> Moin.
> Halbwegs ausgepennt.
> Wünsche euch schon mal einen guten Rutsch .



 Ditopost

Hier ist gerade Ekelwetter.


----------



## wissefux (1. Januar 2016)

frohes neues zusammen!

bin schon gleich genervt: stecke mitten in breaking bad staffel 3 und plötzlich ist es kostenpflichtig seit heute ...
amazon prime, was soll der scheiss?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. Januar 2016)

moin. moin.

Ausgepennt.

Auch von mir ein frohes Neues!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. Januar 2016)

2-Rad-Fazit 2015: Nur ca. 2.500km und 20.000 hm 

Deutlich mehr (Spass-)4-Rad als 2-Rad gefahren.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (1. Januar 2016)

Moin, Moin, Moin,



wissefux schrieb:


> frohes neues zusammen!...



Ditopost. Wünsche euch auch ein gesundes neues Jahr . Durchgemacht oder Frühausteher @wissefux ?



wahltho schrieb:


> Ausgepennt.
> 
> Auch von mir ein frohes Neues!



Nochmal Ditopost .



wahltho schrieb:


> 2-Rad-Fazit 2015: Nur ca. 2.500km und 20.000 hm
> ...



Bei mir auch nur ein bisserl mehr gewesen. Mal schauen, ob überhaupt noch was geht in 2016. Nachdem ich am Dienstag mit dem Radl in der Arbeit war, hatte ich ziemliche Rückenschmerzen . Kannte ich vorher nicht .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Shrew (1. Januar 2016)

Hi Leute,
Ich wollte mal auf diesem Weg fragen ob es Leute oder jemanden gibt der aus der Ecke Frankurt kommt, gerne Trailparks und Bikeparks z.B. Stromberg mit dem Enduro o.ä. fährt und noch platz im Auto hat um mich von Frankfurt mit zu nehmen und zusammen zu biken Da ich leider nur einen Smart habe und da das mtb schlecht rein passt und ich trotzdem gerne weiterhin auch in Parks fahren würde wäre das wirklich unglaublich nett  natürlich wird für Sprit usw auch was beigesteuert! Melde(t) dich/euch per PN  
Frohes Neues Jahr


----------



## wissefux (1. Januar 2016)

basti321 schrieb:


> Moin, Moin, Moin,
> Durchgemacht oder Frühausteher @wissefux ?



für ersteres bin ich zu alt und die erfahrung hat gelehrt, dass durchmachen eher nicht wirklich was bringt ...
frühaufsteher triffts daher eher, manch einer nennt es auch senile bettflucht ...


----------



## Hopi (1. Januar 2016)

Shrew schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> Ich wollte mal auf diesem Weg fragen ob es Leute oder jemanden gibt der aus der Ecke Frankurt kommt, gerne Trailparks und Bikeparks z.B.


Wir sind nur noch Trail-Fahrer  (alles alte Leute hier)


----------



## Shrew (2. Januar 2016)

Na Trail ist doch Trailpark


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. Januar 2016)

moin. moin.



wissefux schrieb:


> frühaufsteher triffts daher eher, manch einer nennt es auch senile bettflucht ...



Die gute Nachricht ist, dass senile Bettflucht definitiv heilbar ist - Die letzten Tage sind wieder der beste Beweis 



Hopi schrieb:


> (alles alte Leute hier)



Oh ja


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (2. Januar 2016)

Moin, Moin, Moin .


----------



## EA-Tec (2. Januar 2016)

Ich bin hin und wieder in Stromberg und Beerfelden, und habe meistens auch Platz im Auto. Fahre aber erst im Fruehjahr wieder, also vor April geht bei mir wohl nix.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. Januar 2016)

Es gibt also noch genau 2 noch nicht alte Leute hier, den EA-Tec und die Ratte


----------



## EA-Tec (2. Januar 2016)

Man tut was man(n) kann


----------



## ratte (2. Januar 2016)

wahltho schrieb:


> Es gibt also noch genau 2 noch nicht alte Leute hier, den EA-Tec und die Ratte


Schmeichler. 
Welche Kriterien legst Du an?
Bei gefühltem Alter wär ich heute wohl raus. 

Im Übrigen noch ein frohes neues Jahr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopi (2. Januar 2016)

ratte schrieb:


> Bei gefühltem Alter wär ich heute wohl raus.



Ohhh ja, die Dame ist gerade in den Winterschlafmodus gewechselt. Wird wohl erst wieder wach wenn Schnee liegt und sie auf das Brett kann.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. Januar 2016)

ratte schrieb:


> Bei gefühltem Alter wär ich heute wohl raus.



Jungspundin!  



ratte schrieb:


> Im Übrigen noch ein frohes neues Jahr.



Gleichfalls!


----------



## wissefux (3. Januar 2016)

moin. ab morgen wieder lange und harte wochen ...


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (3. Januar 2016)

Moin, Moin,



wissefux schrieb:


> moin. ab morgen wieder lange und harte wochen ...



muss nur morgen nochmal rein, weil ich einen Bericht nicht geschafft hab. Dann GsD nochmal fast zwei Wochen Urlaub, bevor die langen, harten Wochen beginnen .

Der Winter hat doch noch vorbei geschaut .






Evtl. heute noch auf Spikes wechseln.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. Januar 2016)

moin.

Was ist denn das für 'ne ekelhafte weisse Pampe


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (3. Januar 2016)

wahltho schrieb:


> moin.
> 
> Was ist denn das für 'ne ekelhafte weisse Pampe



. I love it ...


----------



## ratte (3. Januar 2016)

basti321 schrieb:


> Der Winter hat doch noch vorbei geschaut .


Auch haben will. 
Dieses nasse Grau da draußen brauch doch keiner.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (3. Januar 2016)

basti321 schrieb:


> Evtl. heute noch auf Spikes wechseln.



Done . Bleibt nur noch zu hoffen, dass mein warmes Bettchen mich morgen rechtzeitig loslässt, damit ich zweirädrig fahren kann. Heute wird's knackig kalt da draußen. 



ratte schrieb:


> Auch haben will. ...



Ich schicke dir gleich ein paar dicke Flocken - hoffe, dass sie durchkommen .


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (4. Januar 2016)

Moin,



basti321 schrieb:


> Bleibt nur noch zu hoffen, dass mein warmes Bettchen mich morgen rechtzeitig loslässt, damit ich zweirädrig fahren kann.



done . 
War gut, dass ich die Spikes draufhatte, weil es unter dem Schnee vereist war .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EA-Tec (4. Januar 2016)

Moin,

ui, wo is' dat denn? In Dreieich leider nur kalt und verregnet, von Schnee nix zu sehen :-(


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. Januar 2016)

Vorderhöhe ist es leicht eingeweisst, taut aber gerade schon.

Ich habe dann kurzfristig noch einen vierte kurze Woche, weil mich gestern Abend ein Magendarminfekt ausser Gefecht gesetzt hat.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (4. Januar 2016)

EA-Tec schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> ui, wo is' dat denn?



Mühldorf am Inn. Morgen geht's nach RO und anschließend nach TS. Mal schauen, vielleicht kann ich dir Schneebilder aus der Heimat reinstellen . Taut aber schon wieder weg alles.



wahltho schrieb:


> Ich habe dann kurzfristig noch einen vierte kurze Woche, weil mich gestern Abend ein Magendarminfekt ausser Gefecht gesetzt hat.



Gute Besserung @wahltho .


----------



## Hopi (4. Januar 2016)

wahltho schrieb:


> Vorderhöhe ist es leicht eingeweisst, taut aber gerade schon.
> 
> Ich habe dann kurzfristig noch einen vierte kurze Woche, weil mich gestern Abend ein Magendarminfekt ausser Gefecht gesetzt hat.


Gute Besserung


----------



## EA-Tec (4. Januar 2016)

Wieso bist du denn schon wieder in Bayern? Wohnst du nicht im Taunus? Ich versteh' gar nix mehr  

Mühldorf ist auch schön!


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (4. Januar 2016)

EA-Tec schrieb:


> Wieso bist du denn schon wieder in Bayern? Wohnst du nicht im Taunus? Ich versteh' gar nix mehr



Hihi. Die Sache ist die. Ich hatte mich mal hierher "verirrt". Allerdings nur virtuell im Forum, weil ich nur den netten Threadtitel gelesen hatte aber nicht gecheckt hatte, dass der Thread sich auf eine bestimmte Region bezieht. Nachdem @wahltho und @wissefux mich trotz meines dauerhaft bayerischen Wohnsitzes freundlich hier aufgenommen hatten, bin ich einfach mal geblieben  .
Zu der Region um Franfurt  hab ich eher wenig Bezug. Hatte zwar mal einen guten Freund in Diez/Lahn und war im Zusammenhang damit paar mal in Limburg/Diez und auch im Westerwald gewesen. Aber das ist ja auch schon wieder eine andere Ecke. Frankfurt kenne ich nur von Fortbildungen her.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EA-Tec (4. Januar 2016)

Jetzt hab' ich's - danke für die Aufklärung 

Na dann mal schöne, dauerhafte Grüße in die Ex-Heimat. Wo genau wohnst du denn?


----------



## ratte (4. Januar 2016)

basti321 schrieb:


> Nachdem @wahltho und @wissefux mich trotz meines dauerhaft bayerischen Wohnsitzes freundlich hier aufgenommen hatten, bin ich einfach mal geblieben  .


Wer nicht schnell genug wieder weg ist, wird hier adoptiert.  

Schade, ist der weiße Spukt hier auch schon wieder vorbei. 
Der Regen taugt nun wirklich zu nix außer nass und kalt.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (4. Januar 2016)

EA-Tec schrieb:


> Na dann mal schöne, dauerhafte Grüße in die Ex-Heimat. Wo genau wohnst du denn?



Merci . In Mühldorf am Inn wohne ich. Bin schon gespannt auf die Schneelage in Rosenheim und Traunstein morgen. Muss mit Sebastian zur Nachkontrolle in die Kinderchirurgie in TS. Als ich wegen meiner Wirbelsäule in Rosenheim war, waren wir im Hong-Long Essen. All you can eat für unter 10,- EUR mit Riesenauswahl. Da Sebastian die asiatische Küche sehr mag, hab ich ihm versprochen, dass wir morgen über Rosenheim fahren und im Hong-Long zu Mittag essen. Anschließend geht's dann nach Traunstein zum Kinderchirurgen zur Kontrolle.



ratte schrieb:


> Wer nicht schnell genug wieder weg ist, wird hier adoptiert.
> 
> Schade, ist der weiße Spukt hier auch schon wieder vorbei.
> Der Regen taugt nun wirklich zu nix außer nass und kalt.



Hab mich ja gerne adoptieren lassen. Von daher passt das schon so .

Bei uns hält die "ekelhafte weiße Pampe", wie @wahltho zu sagen pflegt, noch ein bisserl. Ein paar Eindrücke von der Heimfahrt (sorry für die schlechte Handyqualität):


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. Januar 2016)

sieht kalt aus, stimmungsvolle Fotos


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (4. Januar 2016)

wahltho schrieb:


> sieht kalt aus, stimmungsvolle Fotos



Danköö .
Jepp, war schon die (fast) volle Montur notwendig. Zwei Sturmhauben, vier Schichten Klamotten und Neoprenüberschuhe, damit die Zehen schön warm bleiben. War dann aber doch fast zu warm angezogen, weil mir durch das "Wühlen" im Schnee stellenweise recht warm wurde .


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (5. Januar 2016)

Moin .


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Januar 2016)

moin. moin.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Januar 2016)

Erster Tag der (ungewollt) kurzen vierten Woche.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Januar 2016)

Gut 2-rädrig nach EB gelangt.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Januar 2016)

Am Abend auch wieder gut und trocken 2-rädrig nach Hause gelangt.

Es war eigentlich schon wieder zu warm für die Winterjacke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_g0nzales (6. Januar 2016)

Moin.
Heute geht's auf den Brünnstein. Allerdings per pedes. Wetter sieht gar nicht mal so schlecht aus  .


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. Januar 2016)

moin. moin.

Wieder lange in der Heia gelegen und dann gut 2-rädrig nach EB gelangt. Sport im Kellerfitti bleibt weiterhin erstmal Abendprogramm.

Mild draussen, daher nur Übergangsjacke.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (6. Januar 2016)

Den Feiertag gut genutzt..

@EA-Tec : Du weißt, wo ich bin?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. Januar 2016)

Am Abend auch gut wieder 2-rädrig nach Hause gelangt.

Heute war es auf dem Rückweg in Übergangsjacke fast schon zu warm.

Morgen Endspurt ins w/e. Dann drei lange 4-Tage-Wochen und danach ab in die Sonne


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (7. Januar 2016)

Moin.
WE .


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. Januar 2016)

moin. moin.
2-rädriger Endspurt


----------



## EA-Tec (7. Januar 2016)

Auf dem Brünnstein? Zumindest hast du das in einem Beitrag vorher geschrieben  

Aaaah, jetzt versteh' ich auch die ganze Sache mit Rosenheim, Traunstein etc. - na dann, herzlich willkommen in Hessen!  Ich werde hier freundlicherweise ja auch geduldet, von daher alles okay  

Ich war echt lang nicht mehr in der alten Heimat... wird so schnell aber auch nix, da im Februar erstmal das Baby kommt.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (7. Januar 2016)

EA-Tec schrieb:


> Auf dem Brünnstein? Zumindest hast du das in einem Beitrag vorher geschrieben  ...



Sh;t . Wer lesen kann ist naklar im Vorteil .
Genau, Brünnstein. Musste an dich denken, weil wir natürlich über RO hingefahren sind und die DAV Sektion Rosenheim dort ein Haus betreibt (das man auf dem ersten Bild sieht). War echt einiges los oben bei dem schönen Wetter. Warst du da mal oben (mit dem Bike)?



> Ich war echt lang nicht mehr in der alten Heimat... wird so schnell aber auch nix, da im Februar erstmal das Baby kommt.



Mei, gibt halt Prioritäten. Helfter nix.


----------



## EA-Tec (7. Januar 2016)

Ich trau' mich ja fast nicht es zu sagen, aber mit dem Bike war ich kaum in Bayern unterwegs - bzw. schon mit dem Bike, aber nicht mit dem zum selbst pedalieren, sondern mit einem motorisierten Bike 

War damals nicht sooo wahnsinnig mtb-affin - wandern war eher angesagt. 

Wir haben uns fest vorgenommen, dass wir künftig wieder öfter wandern gehen. Da mein Job ortsunabhängig ist, werden wir wohl wieder mehr Zeit in Bayern verbringen, sobald das Baby erstmal da ist, und einige Monate auf dem Buckel hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_g0nzales (7. Januar 2016)

EA-Tec schrieb:


> Ich trau' mich ja fast nicht es zu sagen, aber mit dem Bike war ich kaum in Bayern unterwegs - bzw. schon mit dem Bike, aber nicht mit dem zum selbst pedalieren, sondern mit einem motorisierten Bike



Und? Ist doch 'ne schöne Sache. War ich in jungen Jahren auch und hat jede Menge Spaß gemacht, den Flow in den Serpentinen der Alpenpässe zu genießen . Bin auch erst später zum Rennradeln, vor einigen Jahren dann zum MTB gekommen. Von daher ist meine MTB-Erfahrung in den Bergen auch eher begrenzt. Ich kenne das meiste auch vom Wandern her, hauptsächlich im Chiemgau und in Berchtesgaden.



> Wir haben uns fest vorgenommen, dass wir künftig wieder öfter wandern gehen. Da mein Job ortsunabhängig ist, werden wir wohl wieder mehr Zeit in Bayern verbringen, sobald das Baby erstmal da ist, und einige Monate auf dem Buckel hat.



Bei uns ging es gut, als mein erster Sohn noch im Kraxenalter war. Bis dahin waren wir ziemlich aktiv beim Wandern. Nachdem der zweite da war und der erste zu groß für die Kraxe wurde, hab' ich dann mal mit dem Kinderwagen versucht, zum Hochgern hochzuschieben. Hat naklar nur sehr begrenzt funktioniert . Dann kam die Zeit, wo die Kids ständig aus dem Wagen wollen, selber laufen, aber überall stehenbleiben und minutenlang alles anschauen mussten. Da kommste nicht weit. Erst als sie dann größer wurden (7./8.Lj.), konnten wir wieder Bergtouren unternehmen. Kampenwand oder Hochfelln waren dann schon drin. Jetzt versuch' ich grad, sie auch zum Biken zu motivieren. Bikes haben sie beide schon bekommen. Micha (mein Großer) war gestern (allerdings zu Fuß) beim Brünnsteinhaus dabei. Mal schauen, ob ich wieder fit werde mit meinem Kreuz.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. Januar 2016)

Nach dem Durchzug des Regengebiets auch wieder gut 2-rädrig nach Hause gelangt.

Wochenende


----------



## wissefux (8. Januar 2016)

moin. endspurt.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (8. Januar 2016)

Moin, Moin.
Heute bin ich wieder dran mit Kids in die Schule bringen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. Januar 2016)

moin.

Endlich mal wieder einigermaßen ausgepennt.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (8. Januar 2016)

wahltho schrieb:


> Endlich mal wieder einigermaßen ausgepennt.



 So soll's sein .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EA-Tec (8. Januar 2016)

Ich freu' mich schon auf die Zeit mit dem Baby! Im Moment hoffe ich, dass alles normal läuft, und unser Töchterlein gesund auf die Welt kommt. Sobald das alles erledigt ist, und wir die ersten Tage erfolgreich daheim verbracht haben, möchte ich die Zeit schon nutzen, um mit dem Baby so viel Zeit wie möglich draussen zu verbringen.

Sind gerade schon am Recherchieren, bzgl. Babytragen etc. - mit Kinderwagen ist es zwar toll, aber wie du selbst ja feststellen durftest, irgendwo 'nen unwegsamen Pfad schieben, geht nicht so gut  Wir haben uns auch für 'nen geländegängigen Kinderwagen entschieden, aber die Definition von einem geländegängigen Kinderwagen hat mit der Definition z.B. eines geländegängigen MTB nicht viel gemein  

Ich war mit meiner Frau in der letzten Zeit hin und wieder in Bad Feilnbach wandern, am Jenbach entlang. Ist auch 'nen schönes Stück, und für 'ne Schwangere optimal geeignet, da es viele leichte Aufstiege gibt. Sicherlich ein guter Anfang für Frau und Kind, wenn es denn dann da ist.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. Januar 2016)

Als ich meinen Filius Mitte der 90er im Fahrradsitz mitnehmen konnte, habe ich mir immer einen Spass daraus gemacht, andere MTB-ler von hinten am Berg aufzurollen. Die haben dann verdammt dumm geschaut, wenn zuerst ich und danach mein kleiner Sohn sie beim Überholen gegrüsst haben 

Heute war es fast schon wie im Frühling draussen. Sehr schön oben ohne mit dem Spass 4-Rad unterwegs gewesen.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (9. Januar 2016)

Moin.
Trübes Wetter.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. Januar 2016)

moin.

Hier nicht so trüb, aber kalt, denn es hat anständig gekniffen.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (10. Januar 2016)

wahltho schrieb:


> Hier nicht so trüb, aber kalt, denn es hat anständig gekniffen.



Moin.
Hier jetzt auch kühler. Immer noch trübe. Hab meinen Großen und mich heute für's  Wintertraining angemeldet (MTB). Mal schauen, wie weit wir mitkommen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. Januar 2016)

moin. moin.

Hier heute morgen erheblich milder, aber dafür trüb.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (10. Januar 2016)

basti321 schrieb:


> Hab meinen Großen und mich heute für's  Wintertraining angemeldet (MTB). Mal schauen, wie weit wir mitkommen.



Done .
Mussten allerdings abkürzen. Mein Filius hatte ohne Training keine Chance mitzuhalten. Waren allerdings auch nur die Toppis am Start heute. Hat trotzdem Spaß gemacht .


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. Januar 2016)

Wird schon werden


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (10. Januar 2016)

wahltho schrieb:


> Wird schon werden


Jupp.
Dranbleiben.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (11. Januar 2016)

Moin.
Guten Start in die neue Woche .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. Januar 2016)

moin. moin.

Wieder bis zum Anschlag gepennt und dann 2-rädrig nach EB.

Erste lange 4-Tage-Woche


----------



## wissefux (11. Januar 2016)

mein beileid ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. Januar 2016)

Danke


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Januar 2016)

Morgääähhhnnn


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (12. Januar 2016)

wahltho schrieb:


> Morgääähhhnnn



Ditopost.
Heute drittletzter Frei-Tag.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Januar 2016)

Gut 2-rädrig nach EB gelangt.

Zum Glück schon Mitte Januar, da hat die kalte, nasse und dunkle Jahreszeit für mich schon weitestgehend ihren Schrecken verloren, selbst wenn es jetzt noch mal kalt werden sollte:
1. Die Tage werden länger
2. Chancen auf einen eventuellen Vorfrühling im Februar
3. In etwas mehr als zwei Wochen geht es schon wieder ab in die Sonne.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (12. Januar 2016)

wahltho schrieb:


> ...
> Zum Glück schon Mitte Januar, da hat die kalte, nasse und dunkle Jahreszeit für mich schon weitestgehend ihren Schrecken verloren, selbst wenn es jetzt noch mal kalt werden sollte:
> 1. Die Tage werden länger
> 2. Chancen auf einen eventuellen Vorfrühling im Februar
> ...



Jepp. Es geht bergauf .


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Januar 2016)

Am frühen Abend, unmittelbar vor dem Einsetzen des Regens auch gut wieder mit dem Zweirad nach Hause gelangt.

Halbzeit!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Januar 2016)

moin. moin.

Auch heute gut 2-rädrig nach EB gelangt.

Heute wird's ein recht kurzer Tag in EB.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_g0nzales (13. Januar 2016)

Moin, Moin,



wahltho schrieb:


> moin. moin.
> 
> Auch heute gut 2-rädrig nach EB gelangt.
> 
> Heute wird's ein recht kurzer Tag in EB.



kurz ist immer gut .
Bei mir der zweitletzte Urlaubstag. Sehr windig hier.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Januar 2016)

Heute im Hellen nach EB und im Hellen auch wieder zurück.

Morgen ist schon wieder Endspurt ...


----------



## wissefux (14. Januar 2016)

moin.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (14. Januar 2016)

Moin, Moin.

Kaaaalt, brr.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. Januar 2016)

moin. moin.

In der Tat etwas frischer heute. Gut 2-rädrig nach EB gelangt. Bin gespannt, wie ob der Wettervorhersage die Rückfahrt heute Abend werden wird


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. Januar 2016)

Am Abend auch wieder gut und trocken 2-rädrig nach Hause gelangt.

Zum Glück nix mit Eis und Schnee.

Thank god it's w/e and only two weeks remaining till sunshine


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_g0nzales (15. Januar 2016)

Moin.
Erster znd letzter Arbeitstag der letzten kurzen Woche.


----------



## wissefux (15. Januar 2016)

letzter at der zweiten langen woche ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. Januar 2016)

Morgääähhhhn 

Ich glaube ich lege mich noch mal ein Stündchen in die Heia...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. Januar 2016)

moin. moin.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (16. Januar 2016)

Moin.
Ausgepennt und gefrühstückt. 
WE .


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. Januar 2016)

Immer noch kein Schnee hier Vorderhöhe.

Meine bessere Hälfte ist heute morgen mit einer Freundin Richtung Alpen zum 2-Brett-Sport abgerauscht. Ich werde gleich mal eine 2-Bein-Runde mit anschliessendem Essen beim Italiener angehen.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (16. Januar 2016)

Hab gestern noch eine bespikete 2-Rad-Runde bei leichtem bis mäßigem Flockenflug absolviert.
Bisserl was ist liegen geblieben.






Guten Appetit @wahltho .


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (17. Januar 2016)

Morgähn.
Unruhige Nacht gewesen. Immer wieder aufgewacht. Wünsche euch einen schönen (hoffentlich) Sonn-Tag.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. Januar 2016)

moin.

Eigentlich gut und ausgepennt.

Vorderhöhe ist es kalt und leicht eingeweisst. Aufderhöhe soll jede Menge Schnee liegen.


----------



## wissefux (18. Januar 2016)

moin. recht frisch heuer ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_g0nzales (18. Januar 2016)

Moin, Moin,



wissefux schrieb:


> moin. recht frisch heuer ...



 Ditopost.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. Januar 2016)

Moin, Moin, Moin,



wissefux schrieb:


> moin. recht frisch heuer ...



 Ditoditopost

Heute nehme ich mal lieber das bespikte 2-Rad.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. Januar 2016)

wahltho schrieb:


> Heute nehme ich mal lieber das bespikte 2-Rad.



 Das war auch sinnvoll.

Gut 2-rädrig nach EB gelangt.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. Januar 2016)

Am Abend auch wieder gut 2-rädrig nach Hause gelangt.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (19. Januar 2016)

Moin,



wissefux schrieb:


> moin. recht frisch heuer ...



erneuter Ditopost.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (19. Januar 2016)

wahltho schrieb:


> ...
> Heute nehme ich mal lieber das bespikte 2-Rad.



Ditopost 2 .



wahltho schrieb:


> Das war auch sinnvoll.



Ditopost 3 .

Gut nach AÖ gelangt.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. Januar 2016)

wahltho schrieb:


> Moin, Moin, Moin,
> ...
> Heute nehme ich mal lieber das bespikte 2-Rad.



Ditopost


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (19. Januar 2016)

wahltho schrieb:


> Am Abend auch wieder gut 2-rädrig nach Hause gelangt.



Ditopost 4 .


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. Januar 2016)

wahltho schrieb:


> Am Abend auch wieder gut 2-rädrig nach Hause gelangt.



 Noch ein Ditopost.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (19. Januar 2016)

gn8


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (20. Januar 2016)

wissefux schrieb:


> moin. recht frisch heuer ...





wahltho schrieb:


> Noch ein Ditopost.



Und nochmal 2 Ditoposts .


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. Januar 2016)

wahltho schrieb:


> Moin, Moin, Moin,
> 
> Heute nehme ich mal lieber das bespikte 2-Rad.





wahltho schrieb:


> Das war auch sinnvoll.
> 
> Gut 2-rädrig nach EB gelangt.



 Täglich grüsst der Ditopost.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. Januar 2016)

wahltho schrieb:


> Am Abend auch wieder gut 2-rädrig nach Hause gelangt.



 X-ter Ditopost

Morgen ist zum Glück schon wieder ein Endspurt-ins-w/e Ditopost angesagt


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (21. Januar 2016)

Moin,



wahltho schrieb:


> Täglich grüsst der Ditopost.



.

Heute Schneeräumen als Frühsport.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. Januar 2016)

moin. moin.

2-Rädrige Endspurt am Ende der zweiten langen 4-Tagewoche...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. Januar 2016)

w/e ...


----------



## wissefux (22. Januar 2016)

moin zum endspurt


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (22. Januar 2016)

Moin, Moin,



wissefux schrieb:


> moin zum endspurt





wahltho schrieb:


> Täglich grüsst der Ditopost.



 Jepp. Tut er.
TGiF..


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. Januar 2016)

Morgäääähhnnnn


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (22. Januar 2016)

wissefux schrieb:


> moin zum endspurt



Done .


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (23. Januar 2016)

Moin. 
Mäßig kalt, minus 3, 1 Grad.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. Januar 2016)

moin.

Wie erwartet über Null, aber *rschglatt vor der Tür.


----------



## ratte (23. Januar 2016)

Joa, stellenweise wären Schlittschuhe heute auch keine schlechte Idee gewesen, um sich draußen fortzubewegen. Selbst heute Nachmittag noch.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (24. Januar 2016)

Moin, Moin .


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. Januar 2016)

moin. moin.

Nasskalt da draussen und ziemlich trüb.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (24. Januar 2016)

yep. aber das eis ist schon mal grösstenteils wieder weg ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. Januar 2016)

yep, aber man musste trotzdem noch vorsichtig sein.

Bin per 2-Bein via Süsses Gründchen wieder zur Hubertushöhe in Bad Soden zu meinem neuen Lieblingsitaliener gelaufen und es war immer noch stellenweise glatt.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (25. Januar 2016)

Moin.
Nass.


----------



## kreisbremser (25. Januar 2016)

morgen,
was war das für ein fussballspiel... so viel glück in 93 min. 
viel spass allen und eine schöne woche.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (25. Januar 2016)

Heute zum ersten Mal ohne Spikes auf Arbeit.
Eine Wohltat .


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. Januar 2016)

moin. moin.
Heute auch ohne Spikes nach EB.

Beschi$$en geschlafen, fühle mich wie ausgek*tzt und wäre am liebsten zu Hause gewesen.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (25. Januar 2016)

wahltho schrieb:


> ...Beschi$$en geschlafen, fühle mich wie ausgek*tzt und wäre am liebsten zu Hause gewesen.



Puh, klingt nicht gut. Dann wünsche ich dir mal, dass du den Tag trotzdem schnell und gut überstehst .


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. Januar 2016)

Den Tag überstanden und am Abend wieder gut 2-rädrig nach Hause gelangt. Trotz der Unpässlichkeiten noch am Abend den Sport im Keller-Fitti absolviert


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (25. Januar 2016)

wahltho schrieb:


> Den Tag überstanden und am Abend wieder gut 2-rädrig nach Hause gelangt.



Und wieder grüßt der Ditopost .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_g0nzales (26. Januar 2016)

Moin.
2-rädrig startklar. Draußen kratz jemand Eis . Glaub, ich fahr'aber ohne Spikes.


----------



## wissefux (26. Januar 2016)

wahltho schrieb:


> Bin per 2-Bein via Süsses Gründchen wieder zur Hubertushöhe in Bad Soden zu meinem neuen Lieblingsitaliener gelaufen ...



da pasquale oder so?


----------



## wissefux (26. Januar 2016)

wie immer schön 4 rädrig mit sitzheizung in den fph gelangt


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (26. Januar 2016)

basti321 schrieb:


> Moin.
> 2-rädrig startklar. Draußen kratz jemand Eis . Glaub, ich fahr'aber ohne Spikes.



Satz mit x, war wohl nix. Alles, was irgendwie nach Nässe aussah, war gefroren. Ergo die Laufräder nochmal umgesteckt - safety first - und bespiket und langsam, aber wohlbehalten,  nach Aö gelangt.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. Januar 2016)

moin. moin.



wissefux schrieb:


> da pasquale oder so?



Genau 

Hier war es nicht glatt. Bis zum Anschlag in der Heia gelegen und danach 2-rädrig nach EB.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (26. Januar 2016)

wahltho schrieb:


> Den Tag überstanden und am Abend wieder gut 2-rädrig nach Hause gelangt.





basti321 schrieb:


> Und wieder grüßt der Ditopost .



.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_g0nzales (27. Januar 2016)

Moin.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. Januar 2016)

moin. moin.

Letzte Nacht wieder schlecht geschlafen, daher etwas früher als sonst 2-rädrig nach EB gelangt. Mild und trocken da draussen. Blousonjacke, dünne lange Handschuhe und Cappi waren warm genug.

Ich liebe die milden mitteleuropäischen Winter. Trotzdem bin ich froh, dass es am Freitag wieder 2-düsig in die Sonne geht.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. Januar 2016)

Am Abend gut wieder 2-rädrig nach Hause gelangt. Es war herrlich mild draußen. Morgen ist dann nicht nur Endspurt ins Wochenende, sondern auch Endspurt in die Sonne...


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (28. Januar 2016)

Moin.
Leider noch kein Endspurt.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. Januar 2016)

moin. moin.

Endlich mal wieder gut gepennt und bis 8 Uhr in der Heia gelegen.

Danach gut 2-rädrig nach EB gelangt.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. Januar 2016)

Gut 2-rädrig nach Hause gelangt. Die letzten Reisevorbereitungen getroffen. Morgen geht's ab in die Sonne


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (28. Januar 2016)

wahltho schrieb:


> Gut 2-rädrig nach Hause gelangt. Die letzten Reisevorbereitungen getroffen. Morgen geht's ab in die Sonne



Ich wünsche dir einen schönen Urlaub! Schick' bitte mal ein bisserl Sonne hierher .


----------



## wissefux (28. Januar 2016)

breaking bad ist wirklich ne klasse serie. aber mussten es am ende unbedingt nazis sein?

schönen urlaub ...


----------



## wissefux (29. Januar 2016)

moin. tgif


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (29. Januar 2016)

wissefux schrieb:


> moin. tgif



Ditopost .
Und Endspurt .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. Januar 2016)

Moin. Tgiv.


----------



## wissefux (29. Januar 2016)

wahltho schrieb:


> Moin. Tgiv.


sagg, alder


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. Januar 2016)

Moin.Moin.

Sommer, Sonne, Sonnenschein...


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (30. Januar 2016)

Moin.
Nebel, Nässe, Schnee .


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. Januar 2016)

Heute auf der Terrasse gefrühstückt.

Jetzt gerade Aperitif an der Outdoor-Bar.

Morgen CAT-Segeln.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (31. Januar 2016)

wahltho schrieb:


> Moin.Moin.
> 
> Sommer, Sonne, Sonnenschein...



 Ditopost


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (31. Januar 2016)

Moin, Moin,
einigermaßen ausgepennt.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (1. Februar 2016)

Moin.
Same procedure as every Monday.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. Februar 2016)

wahltho schrieb:


> Moin.Moin.
> 
> Sommer, Sonne, Sonnenschein...



 Wiederholter Ditopost


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_g0nzales (2. Februar 2016)

Moin.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. Februar 2016)

moin. Moin.

Heute morgen noch etwas bewölkt, aber mild...


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (2. Februar 2016)

wahltho schrieb:


> ...Heute morgen noch etwas bewölkt, aber mild...



Hier auch vergleichsweise mild und trocken.
Deshalb, mit einer Schicht Klamotten weniger als letzte Woche, gut und zweirädrig nach AÖ gelangt.


----------



## wissefux (2. Februar 2016)

wahltho schrieb:


> moin. Moin.
> 
> Heute morgen noch etwas bewölkt, aber mild...



dito in der heimat


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. Februar 2016)

Wurde dann aber schnell wieder sonnig und es gab noch angenehmen Wind zum Segeln.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (2. Februar 2016)

Bei 13 Grad plus und Sonnenschein zweirädrig wieder gut nach Hause gekommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_g0nzales (3. Februar 2016)

Moin.


----------



## mzaskar (3. Februar 2016)

Der Fux hat einen eigenen Trail .... sauber 

http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2016/01/29/fuchstrail-bensheim-ankuendingung/


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. Februar 2016)

N'Abend


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (3. Februar 2016)

wahltho schrieb:


> N'Abend



Ditopost.
Morgen soll' s wieder mal glatt werden . Spikes oder no Spikes ist die Frage .


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (4. Februar 2016)

Moin.
Kalt.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (4. Februar 2016)

basti321 schrieb:


> ...Spikes oder no Spikes ist die Frage .



Strecke überwiegend trocken. Ging ohne Spikes .
Gut und zweirädrig nach AÖ gelangt.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. Februar 2016)

Mahlzeit,

Heute morgen schon eine Stunde CAT gesegelt.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (4. Februar 2016)

Bei Schneeregen - bäh - wieder zweirädrig, gut und halbwegs trocken, nach Hause gelangt .
Morgen Endspurt .


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (5. Februar 2016)

Moin.
TGiF.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Februar 2016)

N'Abend 

Nach wie vor Sommer, Sonne, Sonnenschein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_g0nzales (6. Februar 2016)

Moin. Ausgepennt.
Nebel. Mal schauen, wie's wird.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (7. Februar 2016)

basti321 schrieb:


> Moin. Ausgepennt.


Ditopost.

Sonne, frostig.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. Februar 2016)

Moin.moin.

Sommer, Sonne, Sonnenschein ...

... Leider zum letzten Mal


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (8. Februar 2016)

Moin.



wahltho schrieb:


> Moin.moin.
> 
> Sommer, Sonne, Sonnenschein ...
> 
> ... Leider zum letzten Mal


Guten Rückflug.

Gut zweirädrig nach AÖ gelangt.
Mal schauen, was das heute Abend mit der stürmischen Ruschitza gibt.


----------



## wissefux (8. Februar 2016)

@wahltho : hier gibt's regen und sturm satt. wünsche eine gute landung ...


----------



## mzaskar (8. Februar 2016)

Humpsty Bumbsty


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. Februar 2016)

Am Abend gut wieder in FRA gelandet, nur gegen Ende des Fluges und bei der Landung war etwas bumpy.

Schei&& Wetter hier


----------



## Cynthia (8. Februar 2016)

Welcome back


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (8. Februar 2016)

Cynthia schrieb:


> Welcome back


Schließe mich an. Welcome back @wahltho .

Gut, trocken und ohne Wind zweirädrig zurück nach MÜ gelangt . 
Kaum, dass ich hier in den Ort reingefahren bin, ging's los mit den Sturmböen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. Februar 2016)

moin.

Auf 2-rädrig in eine kurze Woche...


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (9. Februar 2016)

Moin, Moin.


wahltho schrieb:


> moin.
> 
> Auf 2-rädrig in eine kurze Woche...


Möge sie rasch vorüber gehen .


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. Februar 2016)

Gut 2-rädrig nach EB gelangt.


----------



## mzaskar (9. Februar 2016)

gebucht  Habe mich für den grossen Balkon und einmal umziehen entschieden 

L'appartement occupé l'année dernière est le N°15.
Celui-ci est libre 1 semaine du 1er au 08/10/2016.  Pour la semaine du 24/09/16 au 1er/10/16, le 3 Pièces N°14 à coté du N°15 
est libre. le prix est de 905 euros les 2 semaines + taxe de séjour.
 Je peux vous proposer l'appartement de 3 Pièces N°5 toujours aux Floralies au dernier étage sans déménager du 24/09/16 au 08/10/16 ( la terrasse est plus petite). Le prix est le même : 905 euros les 2 semaines + taxe de séjour


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. Februar 2016)

Viel Spass

Ich kann Fuerte für November leider noch nicht buchen, weil die Winter-Saison 2016/2017 noch nicht Online ist 

Im November werden A. und ich wohl u.a. auch einen Kite-Kurs machen 

Die 2016er Termine von AMG sind auch noch nicht veröffentlicht - sollten eigentlich Ende Januar feststehen 

Werde jetzt wohl erstmal den ersten NOS Track Day am 22.04. buchen und mir mit A. überlegen, wohin wir an unserem H.tag entfleuchen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. Februar 2016)

Am Abend auch gut und trocken wieder 2-rädrig nach Hause gelangt. Das Regenradar ist echt Gold wert 

In ein oder zwei Wochen ist die dunkle Jahreszeit 2-Rad-technisch schon wieder vorbei und es geht auch abends wieder komplett im Hellen heim.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ratte (9. Februar 2016)

wahltho schrieb:


> Im November werden A. und ich wohl u.a. auch einen Kite-Kurs machen


 Vorsicht, kann evtl. süchtig machen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. Februar 2016)

Das fürchte ich allerdings 

Ist ja schon so mit dem CAT-Segeln


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (10. Februar 2016)

Moin.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. Februar 2016)

moin. moin.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. Februar 2016)

Wiederum gut und trocken 2-rädrig nach EB gelangt. Heute war es aber deutlich frischer.


----------



## mzaskar (10. Februar 2016)

Einen schönen Tag gewünscht 

Diese Nacht wurden die Bäume mal wieder von einer Menge Totholz befreit  so ein Föhnsturm räumt ganz schön auf 



> Ich kann Fuerte für November leider noch nicht buchen, weil die Winter-Saison 2016/2017 noch nicht Online ist



Nur ruhig Brauner  Nicht das du noch in Temin Stress gerätst 
Müsste man nicht fliegen um auf diese Inseln zu kommen, könnte ich es mir ja mal überlegen 




wahltho schrieb:


> Im November werden A. und ich wohl u.a. auch einen Kite-Kurs machen



Dann könnt ihr ja bei Hopi und Ratte in den Kurs gehen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. Februar 2016)

Hhmm, ich weiss nicht, ob die mit ihrem VW-Camper bis nach Fuerteventura fahren


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. Februar 2016)

Am Abend auch gut und trocken wieder nach Hause gelangt.

Morgen ist zum Glück schon wieder Endspurt angesagt. Drei Tage reichen auch.


----------



## ratte (10. Februar 2016)

wahltho schrieb:


> Hhmm, ich weiss nicht, ob die mit ihrem VW-Camper bis nach Fuerteventura fahren


Ey, so schlimm ist's auch nicht. 
Bei uns geht es im Sommer nach Griechenland, mit dem Flieger.
Und auch zum anstehenden im Schnee spielen überlegen wir noch, ob Tür auf-alle Klamotten rein-Tür zu oder Klamottentetris aber bequemer/zügiger.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. Februar 2016)

ratte schrieb:


> Bei uns geht es im Sommer nach Griechenland, mit dem Flieger.



 Ich verstehe ich nicht, wie man Probleme mit dem Fliegen haben kann. Ist mit Abstand eine der sichersten Arten zu reisen, viel sicherer als 4-Rad.

Im Sommer geht's aber bei mir wieder mit dem Spass-4-Rad in die Alpen zum Pass-Schruppen.

Wassersport gibt es erst wieder im Herbst/Winter, südliche Gefilde mit Strand & Co. im Sommer sind nichts für mich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (11. Februar 2016)

moin am heutigen frei-tag. für diese woche haben mir 2,5 tage gereicht ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. Februar 2016)

Moin.

Endspurt...

Da ich ja vorher zehn Tage Urlaub hatte, gehen auch drei Tage.

Wird aber heute wohl eher ein kurzer Tag


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (11. Februar 2016)

Moin.
4ter und vorletzter Arbeitstag der Woche.
Dichtes Scheetreiben. Dachte, es wäre Schluss mit Winter .


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. Februar 2016)

Hier war es heute etwas milder als gestern und wiederum trocken.

Gut 2-rädrig nach EB gelangt.


----------



## mzaskar (11. Februar 2016)

Fliegen ist doof


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. Februar 2016)

Ich sach jetzt mal nix


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. Februar 2016)

Fast geschafft ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. Februar 2016)

Heute schon wieder im Hellen hin und zurück nach/von EB.

w/e


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (11. Februar 2016)

wahltho schrieb:


> w/e


. 
Morgen nochmal die Spikes aufziehen, so wie's aussieht.
Oder vllt. doch lieber 4-rädrig zum Endspurt ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. Februar 2016)

@basti321: Ist dieses schreckliche Zugunglück nicht bei Dir in der Nähe passiert?


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (11. Februar 2016)

wahltho schrieb:


> @basti321: Ist dieses schreckliche Zugunglück nicht bei Dir in der Nähe passiert?


Sind ca. 70km von hier bis BA. @EA-Tec 's Eltern wohnen in BA hatte er mal geschrieben. Das wäre direkt dort, wo das Unglück passierte.
Die Tochter einer Arbeitskollegin fährt üblicherweise mit der Bahn auf dieser Strecke. Hatte Riesenglück, dass gerade Faschingsferien sind bei uns hier.


----------



## EA-Tec (11. Februar 2016)

Das Unglück ist ungefähr 200m von meiner alten Wohnung entfernt passiert. Mit dem Zug bin ich jahrelang täglich gefahren.


----------



## ratte (11. Februar 2016)

Tragische Geschichte. 
Zwei mir unbekannten Kollegen hatten wohl weniger Glück.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (12. Februar 2016)

Moin.
4-rädriger Endspurt.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Februar 2016)

moin. moin.

Gleicht gibt's Arbeit: 3srm Kaminholz wegräumen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (12. Februar 2016)

Moin aus dem Office  Ich glaube ich habe mich verliebt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Februar 2016)

Besser spät, als nie.

Kaminholz verstaut, ist echt immer wieder eine Schinderei.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Februar 2016)

moin. moin.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Februar 2016)

Falls die Wetterfrösche recht haben sollten, wird es diese Woche noch mal etwas kälter und dann kommt der Frühling


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (13. Februar 2016)

Moin.


wahltho schrieb:


> Falls die Wetterfrösche recht haben sollten, wird es diese Woche noch mal etwas kälter und dann kommt der Frühling


mögen die Wetterfrösche Recht behalten .


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Februar 2016)

Sauwetter da draussen. Trotzdem eine schöne 2-Bein-Runde durch das süsse Gründchen mit einem Zwischenstopp bei meinem Lieblingsitaliener an der Hubertushöhe gedreht.

Hier unten war Regen, oben leichter Schneefall. Was 150hm so ausmachen...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. Februar 2016)

moin. moin.

Sonnig da draussen.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (14. Februar 2016)

Moin.


wahltho schrieb:


> ...Sonnig da draussen.


Hier auch bei 16,5 Grad und Vigelgezwitscher.


----------



## wissefux (14. Februar 2016)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Moin aus dem Office  Ich glaube ich habe mich verliebt



ins office ?


----------



## mzaskar (14. Februar 2016)

uurrgggs, nee Gott bewahre


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. Februar 2016)

Komm' lass' es raus, wer oder was ist denn nun die neue Liebe?


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (15. Februar 2016)

Moin.
Schönen Wochenstart alle.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. Februar 2016)

moin. moin.
Gleichfalls.

Igitt, nach langer Zeit mal wieder eine lange 4-Tagewoche.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. Februar 2016)

Gut 2-rädrig nach EB gelangt.


----------



## mzaskar (15. Februar 2016)

Gut mit dem ÖPNV zur Arbeit  Dank Rüsselpest bleibt das Bike erst einmal in der Garage

Verliebt habe ich mich in etwas, was beim Fürsten niemals in den Keller kommt 

http://santacruzbikes.ch/de/inhalt/bike/hightower 

Aber bin mir nicht sicher ob meine Liebe auch erhört wird


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. Februar 2016)

Aber sowas von garantiert kommt so etwas niemals in des Fürsten Keller.

Ich hatte aber schon fast geahnt, dass es sich um so etwas handeln würde.

Es wird übrigens ja auch ein Helius GPI geben 

Gute Besserung.


----------



## mzaskar (15. Februar 2016)

Ja, da habe ich auch was gehört ....... Aber bis jetzt konnte mir der Importeur nichts genaues sagen und auch bei den Preisen ist es etwas arg hoch hier in der Schweiz 

Ich habe mich für das ION15 (normal, kein Pinion) interessiert, aber da kam ich dann auf 3000 CHF nur Rahmen und Reset Steuersatz. Aber wer weiß, vielleicht mag das Plastiksofa mich ja gar nicht leiden mögen oder ich vielleicht, nach dem ersten richtigen Date, das Plastiksofa auch nicht mehr, dann könnte mir ja auch ein Pinion mit Gates in den Keller kommen .....

Trotzdem hoffe ich auf Unterschlupf in des Fürstengarage, wenn es mich mal wieder in den Taunus verschlägt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. Februar 2016)

Der Preis für den Rahmen beim Helius GPI soll in D bei 3649,- Euro liegen. Wird für mich aber auch nur dann relevant, falls ich dieses Jahr mal wieder richtig Lust auf Gelände-2-Rad haben sollte, wofür es bisher noch keinerlei Anzeichen gibt.


----------



## mzaskar (15. Februar 2016)

Bei den ganzen neuen Aktivitäten ist das ja auch kein Wunder  Aber Katamaran macht ja auch bestimmt einen Riesenspass  Ich habe mir als Zweithobby jetzt Golf zugelegt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EA-Tec (15. Februar 2016)

Denk dran: wer kacke Golf spielt braucht 'nen Psychiater, keinen Golf-Kurs


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. Februar 2016)

Was ist denn ein Katermaran? 

Eine Mischung einer männlichen Katze und einem Kormoran?  

Mensch Stefan, schalt' mal die Autokorrektur ein!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. Februar 2016)

@EA-Tec: Wie ist denn der Status bzgl. der Erstgeborenen?


----------



## mzaskar (16. Februar 2016)

Ich glaube ich sollte eine Brille anziehen


----------



## EA-Tec (16. Februar 2016)

Danke der Nachfrage! Falls bis Samstag nix passiert, wird die Geburt eingeleitet. Also allerspätestens Mitte kommender Woche sollte ich Papa sein


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (16. Februar 2016)

Moin.
Dann schon mal alles Gute für euch @EA-Tec  und dass bei der Geburt alles glatt läuft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. Februar 2016)

moin.

Bis zum Anschlag gepennt und dann gut 2-rädrig nach EB gelangt. Etwas frisch heute morgen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. Februar 2016)

Am frühen Abend auch wieder gut und trocken 2-rädrig nach Hause gelangt.

Nachdem ich das Heimkino #1 im Wohnzimmer letztes Jahr komplett auf 4k upgegradet habe, überlege ich derzeit noch vier Lautsprecher anzuschaffen und ein Auro 3D 9.1 Setup einzurichten.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (17. Februar 2016)

Moin.
Halbzeit.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. Februar 2016)

moin. moin.

Yepp - Die Hälfte dieser lange Woche ist zum Glück schon rum.

Gut und trocken 2-rädrig nach EB gelangt.


----------



## wissefux (17. Februar 2016)

hab heute mal ne halbzeitpause eingelegt. morgen gehts dann in die zweite hälfte ...


----------



## mzaskar (17. Februar 2016)

sagt mal, wie sieht denn zur Zeit der Arbeitsmarkt in Frankfurt aus? speziell im Bankengewerbe?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. Februar 2016)

Keine Ahnung  Suchst Du einen neuen Job?


----------



## EA-Tec (17. Februar 2016)

Bei der Deutsche Bank AG sollten ja ein paar Stellen frei sein/werden


----------



## mzaskar (17. Februar 2016)

Dachte auch schon an die  Vielleicht gibt es ja noch eine gute Vorstandsstelle


----------



## EA-Tec (17. Februar 2016)

bestimmt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. Februar 2016)

So einen Job wollte ich nicht für alles Geld der Welt haben.


----------



## mzaskar (17. Februar 2016)

Wieso ist doch cool. heuerst na Ladung Berater an, machst was, es geht schief, wirst freigestellt und bekommst noch einen Rettungsschirm  

Danach kann man ja was ordentliches Arbeiten, wie Zweiradmech, oder Wirt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. Februar 2016)

Kein Kommentar.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. Februar 2016)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... überlege ich derzeit noch vier Lautsprecher anzuschaffen und ein Auro 3D 9.1 Setup einzurichten.



 Lautsprecher sind gekauft und unterwegs, am w/e wird am Heimkino #1 gewerkelt 

Und morgen ist nach einer langen Woche zum Glück schon wieder Endspurt ins w/e ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. Februar 2016)

moin. moin.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. Februar 2016)

Gut und trocken 2-rädrig nach EB gelangt.

Endspurt...


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (18. Februar 2016)

Moin,


wahltho schrieb:


> Gut und trocken 2-rädrig nach EB gelangt..../QUOTE]
> Dito. Nach NÖ.


----------



## mzaskar (18. Februar 2016)

wahltho schrieb:


> Lautsprecher sind gekauft und unterwegs, am w/e wird am Heimkino #1 gewerkelt
> 
> Und morgen ist nach einer langen Woche zum Glück schon wieder Endspurt ins w/e ...


Ich glaube, du brauchst bald mehr Platz  und einen Zugang zu den neusten Filmen  Dein Heimkino ist ja bald besser ausgestattet wie ein normales Kino auf dem Dorf


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. Februar 2016)

Geschafft - w/e.

Gleich noch lecker Feuertopf mit Kollegen in FFM essen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_g0nzales (19. Februar 2016)

Moin.
Endspurt.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. Februar 2016)

Morgähhnnn


----------



## EA-Tec (19. Februar 2016)

So Freunde, morgen geht's los! Geburt wird morgen eingeleitet, aber das dauert durchschnittlich 18 Std., d.h. vor Sonntag werd' ich wohl eher nicht Papa  
Bin noch nicht aufgeregt, aber das kommt sicherlich noch.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. Februar 2016)

Ich drücke die Daumen!


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (20. Februar 2016)

Moin .


wahltho schrieb:


> Ich drücke die Daumen!


Und Ditopost .


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. Februar 2016)

moin. moin.

Heute morgen völlig überraschenderweise noch mal diese schreckliche weisse Pampe da draussen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. Februar 2016)

Die weisse Pampe ist zum Glück fast schon wieder weg.

Heute gab es auf Grund eines akuten Kaufrauschanfalles nach vielen Jahren mal wieder zwei neue Oakley-Sonnenbrillen, die spontan in Kronberg erworben wurden.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. Februar 2016)

moin. moin.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (21. Februar 2016)

Morgähhhn.
Mistwetter.


----------



## wissefux (21. Februar 2016)

und hat das mit der geburt geklappt?


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. Februar 2016)

Draussen riecht es heute nach Frühling.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. Februar 2016)

wissefux schrieb:


> und hat das mit der geburt geklappt?



Aus der Nichtreaktion  würde ich mal schließen, dass die Sache entweder noch in vollem Gange ist oder gerade erst beendet  wurde.


----------



## EA-Tec (22. Februar 2016)

Weder noch. Waren dieses WE 2 mal im KH. Gestern zum einleiten, aber da war zuviel los, und die meinten wir sollen am Montag kommen. Heute hatte meine Frau Wehen, also nochmal hin. Die haetten uns auch da behalten, aber eingeleitet wird immer vormittags, ausser man besteht darauf. 

Also, morgen um 8 geht's hoffentlich los!


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (22. Februar 2016)

Moin.
Zweirädrig bei milden Temperaturen gut nach AÖ gelangt .

Die Daumen bleiben gedrückt @EA-Tec .


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. Februar 2016)

moin. moin.

Ebenfalls bei milden Temperaturen gut 2-rädrig nach EB gelangt.

Drücke ebenfalls die


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (22. Februar 2016)

Abends auch wieder gut zweirädrig nach Hause gelangt. 
Freu mich schon, wenn' s endlich wieder mal hell ist beim Heimfahren.
Darkness sucks.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_g0nzales (23. Februar 2016)

Moin.
Mild. Nicht fit. 4 Räder.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. Februar 2016)

moin. moin.

Heute bei nasskaltem Wetter mit leichtem Schneeregen nicht ganz trocken 2-rädrig nach EB gelangt.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. Februar 2016)

Am späten Nachmittag dann wieder gut und trocken im Hellen 2-rädrig nach Hause gelangt.

Die dunklen Zeiten sind erstmal fast vorbei


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (24. Februar 2016)

Moin.
Heute nur den halben Tag arbeiten. 
Anschließend Skitour.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. Februar 2016)

moin. moin.

Bei herrlich sonnigem Wetter sehr schön 2-rädrig nach EB gelangt.


----------



## EA-Tec (24. Februar 2016)

Bin wieder da, inkl. Tochter  

Nach 21 Std. Kampf wurde es dann doch ein Kaiserschnitt... um 7:33 Uhr kam gestern unsere wundervolle Tochter auf die Welt. Mutter und Kind sind wohlauf, alles bestens gelaufen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. Februar 2016)

Meine allerherzlichsten Glückwünsche 

31.03. Track Day mit Pistenclub in Spa-Francorchamps


----------



## wissefux (24. Februar 2016)

herzlichen glückwunsch!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. Februar 2016)

Die 19K-Frage naht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_g0nzales (24. Februar 2016)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch auch von mir zur Geburt deiner Tochter .


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. Februar 2016)

Leute: K-Frage!!!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. Februar 2016)

Am Abend auch wieder gut, trocken und im Hellen nach Hause gelangt.


----------



## ratte (24. Februar 2016)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch an die junge Familie.


----------



## ratte (24. Februar 2016)

Schon wieder 19.000 Beiträge?
Die Plauscher sind irgendwie nicht tot zu kriegen.

Auch wenn ich momentan kaum noch weiß wie ein Fahrrad aussieht...


----------



## ratte (24. Februar 2016)

Hmmm, soll ich's mal versuchen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ratte (24. Februar 2016)

Oder lauert wer im Hintergrund?


----------



## ratte (24. Februar 2016)

Das wären dann vermutlich mehr Beiträge...


----------



## ratte (24. Februar 2016)

...als im ganzen letzten Jahr.


----------



## ratte (24. Februar 2016)

Einsam hier.


----------



## ratte (24. Februar 2016)

Mir gehen die Themen aus.


----------



## ratte (24. Februar 2016)

Jetzt...


----------



## ratte (24. Februar 2016)

...aber...


----------



## ratte (24. Februar 2016)

...los??


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. Februar 2016)

Oh


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. Februar 2016)

Glückwunsch der schnellen Ratte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_g0nzales (25. Februar 2016)

Moin.
Schnee .


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. Februar 2016)

moin. moin.

Sonnig, frisch, trocken.

2-rädriger Endspurt ins w/e.


----------



## mzaskar (25. Februar 2016)

EA-Tec schrieb:


> Bin wieder da, inkl. Tochter
> 
> Nach 21 Std. Kampf wurde es dann doch ein Kaiserschnitt... um 7:33 Uhr kam gestern unsere wundervolle Tochter auf die Welt. Mutter und Kind sind wohlauf, alles bestens gelaufen.



Meine Glückwünsche


----------



## mzaskar (25. Februar 2016)

Heute noch Office, Morgen etwas Homeoffice und am Samstag geht es in Urlaub 

1 Woche nix Arbeit  und ja ich hoffe dort wo ich hinfahre hat es ganz viel von dem weissen Zeugs


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. Februar 2016)

mzaskar schrieb:


> ... und ja ich hoffe dort wo ich hinfahre hat es ganz viel von dem weissen Zeugs



Klingt irgendwie leicht zweideutig 

Hier ist zum Glück keine weisse Pampe mehr in Sicht.


----------



## EA-Tec (25. Februar 2016)

wahltho schrieb:


> Hier ist zum Glück keine weisse Pampe mehr in Sicht.



Klingt nicht weniger zweideutig 

Toechterchen hat die U2 Untersuchung gut ueberstanden, und erfreut sich bester Gesundheit.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. Februar 2016)

EA-Tec schrieb:


> Klingt nicht weniger zweideutig



Weisse Pampe ist relativ eindeutig, kalte weisse Pampe wäre absolut eindeutig


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. Februar 2016)

Endspurt des Endspurts, wird wohl heute eher ein kurzer Tag werden.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (25. Februar 2016)

Hm, bei mir ist's mit der Pampe manchmal ein-, manchmal zweideutig .

Gestern bei der Skitour in Berchtesgaden auch gemischt. Runter ein-, rauf zweideutig .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (25. Februar 2016)

Gaaaaaaaaaaaaaaannnnnnnnz laaaaaaaaaaaannnnnnnnnggggggggges Weeeeeeeeeeeeekeeeeeeeeennnnnnnnnd


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. Februar 2016)

Ich mag es nicht, wenn die Leute so tun, als wäre Home Office keine Arbeit, denn sie bringen damit das Home Office als Solches in Verruf 

Ich habe schon seit 1998 die Möglichkeit Home Office zu machen, aber wenn ich diese Möglichkeit nutze, ist das auch immer echte Arbeitszeit und kein "freier Tag" oder gar ein "verlängertes Wochenende".

Echtes w/e 

Auch heute wieder im Hellen gut 2-rädrig nach Hause gelangt.


----------



## ratte (25. Februar 2016)

wahltho schrieb:


> Glückwunsch der schnellen Ratte


Danke. Hatte aber mit schnell nix zu tun.

@mzaskar 
Viel Spaß.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. Februar 2016)

Auro-3D ist


----------



## mzaskar (26. Februar 2016)

Habe HO in Urlaub gewandelt, da ich alles schon einen Tag früher erledigen konnte. 

Sorry


----------



## wissefux (26. Februar 2016)

so ne fiese ratte 

moin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_g0nzales (26. Februar 2016)

Moin, Moin.
Endspurt.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. Februar 2016)

moin. moin.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. Februar 2016)

wissefux schrieb:


> so ne fiese ratte



Genauer gesagt 'ne schnelle, fiese Ratte


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (26. Februar 2016)

basti321 schrieb:


> ...
> Endspurt.



Done .


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. Februar 2016)

moin.

Frisch draussen, aber es riecht nach Frühling


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (27. Februar 2016)

Moin, Moin .


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. Februar 2016)

Heute schon 4-Rad-oben-ohne-Spass genossen.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (28. Februar 2016)

Moin.
Alles grau draußen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. Februar 2016)

moin. moin.

Hier ist es zwar nicht sonnig, aber doch recht ansprechend


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. Februar 2016)

wahltho schrieb:


> 31.03. Track Day mit Pistenclub in Spa-Francorchamps



11.06. Track Day mit Pistenclub auf dem Hockenheimring


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_g0nzales (29. Februar 2016)

Moin.
Kalt.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. Februar 2016)

basti321 schrieb:


> Moin.
> Kalt.



 Ditopost

Dafür aber wenigstens trocken und früh schon hell, zudem komme so ganz langsam wieder etwas früher aus der Heia.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (29. Februar 2016)

Trotz angesagtem Schneeregen trocken zweirädrig nach AÖ gelangt. 
Wetterbericht .

Heut'Abend wird's mich aber wahrscheinlich erwischen.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (29. Februar 2016)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ditopost
> 
> Dafür aber wenigstens trocken und früh schon hell, ...


Ebenfalls Ditopost .

Schön, dass es früher hell ist .


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. Februar 2016)

Am Abend auch gut wieder 2-rädrig nach Hause gelangt.

Ein frischer Gegenwind hat den Trainings-Effekt verstärkt.


----------



## ratte (29. Februar 2016)

wahltho schrieb:


> 11.06. Track Day mit Pistenclub auf dem Hockenheimring


Gehst Du noch unter die Vierradsportler?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. Februar 2016)

ratte schrieb:


> Gehst Du noch unter die Vierradsportler?



Bin ich ja quasi irgendwie schon


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (1. März 2016)

Moin.



wahltho schrieb:


> Am Abend auch gut wieder 2-rädrig nach Hause gelangt.
> 
> Ein frischer Gegenwind hat den Trainings-Effekt verstärkt.



Schon wieder Ditopost .
Nass war's auch.

Aktuell Wintereinbruch. Weiße Pampe, wie @wahltho zu sagen pflegt .


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (1. März 2016)

Zweirädrig mit Spikes gut in der Arbeit angekommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. März 2016)

Bis kurz vor Acht in der Heia gelegen und danach bei herrlich sonnigem, aber kühlem Wetter gut 2-rädrig nach EB gelangt.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (1. März 2016)

Heute mal etwas eher - bei erhöhtem Trainingseffekt durch Gegenwind und Spikes - gut nach Hause gekommen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. März 2016)

Am frühen Abend auch wieder gut und trocken nach Hause gelangt. Hier fängt es jetzt gerade an zu regnen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. März 2016)

moin.

Heute bei leichtem Nieselregen 2-rädrig nach EB gelangt.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (2. März 2016)

Moin, Moin.
Heute 4-rädrig unterwegs gewesen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. März 2016)

Am Abend trocken wieder 2-rädrig nach Hause gelangt.

Morgen ist zum Glück schon wieder Endspurt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_g0nzales (2. März 2016)

wahltho schrieb:


> Am Abend trocken wieder 2-rädrig nach Hause gelangt.
> ...


Du Glücklicher . 
Hier hat Petrus leider vergessen, die Schleusen wieder zu zu machen. Es regnet   ...   und regnet   ...   und regnet    ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. März 2016)

moin.

Wieder bis zum Anschlag in der Heia gelegen und danach 2-rädrig in den Endspurt gestartet...


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (3. März 2016)

Heute Früh zweirädrig gut nach AÖ gelangt. Und schon ist wieder Mittag.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. März 2016)

Schon ist schon wieder w/e.
Am frühen Abend gut 2-rädrig nach Hause gelangt.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (3. März 2016)

wahltho schrieb:


> ...
> Am frühen Abend gut 2-rädrig nach Hause gelangt.



Ditopost .


----------



## wissefux (3. März 2016)

mal ne frage an die tv freaks: welchen aktuellen tv in 55 zoll um die 1000 euronen würdet ihr mir empfehlen?
jemand erfahrung mit curved tv?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. März 2016)

Curved halte ich für nen reinen Marketing Gag.

30.04. Track Day Bilster Berg mit Schnelleschwaben.de.


----------



## EA-Tec (3. März 2016)

Wenn du direkt drauf guckst, ginge auch Curved ohne Bildverzerrungen, aber bei 55" musst schon ziemlich nah dran sitzen, damit Curved was bringt, bzw. damit man die Tiefenwirkung wahrnimmt.


----------



## wissefux (4. März 2016)

ok. sitze etwa 3,5 bis 4 m weg. bisher hab ich 46 flach. ist ok, aber mehr geht ja quasi immer


----------



## wissefux (4. März 2016)

welche bild-technik ist denn heute angesagt? plasma ist doch inzwischen out, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_g0nzales (4. März 2016)

Moin .
Endspurt.

Ich würde gleich auf 65 Zoll gehen @wissefux .
Standen auch vor der Wahl (bei selber Entfernung). Hatte Sohnemann 2 beim Einkaufen dabei. Der war sofort für den Größeren. Im Nachhinein eine gute Wahl . Fernseher scheinen mit der Zeit zu schrumpfen . Haben uns für einen Sony entschieden.  Lässt sich prima über Android steuern und einbinden. Bildquali bei HD gut, bei alten Filmen geht's so. Allerdings müsstest du ein bisserl was drauflegen.


----------



## wissefux (4. März 2016)

drauflegen wird nix. die regierung sieht schon so nicht die unbedingte notwendigkeit 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (4. März 2016)

wissefux schrieb:


> drauflegen wird nix. die regierung sieht schon so nicht die unbedingte notwendigkeit



War bei uns auch so. Aber gegen die Dreiviertelmehrheit (unsere beiden Jungs und meine Wenigkeit) war sie letztendlich chancenlos .


----------



## wissefux (4. März 2016)

tja, bei uns ist es ja theoretisch 50/50 ...


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (4. März 2016)

Für 1000 hätten wir einen 4k bekommen in 55 Zoll,  wenn ich mich recht entsinne. Wäre bestimmt auch nicht schlecht gewesen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. März 2016)

moin. moin.

Ausgepennt.

Bei der Entfernung würde ich mir einen 65 Zoll holen. LED. Panasonic baut m.E. immer noch die besten Panels.

Ich würde auf keinen Fall einen Curved nehmen.



basti321 schrieb:


> Standen auch vor der Wahl (bei selber Entfernung)



Wo habt Ihr meine Frau getroffen?


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (4. März 2016)

wahltho schrieb:


> Wo habt Ihr meine Frau getroffen?



Steh grad auf dem Schlauch. Wie, deine Frau getroffen ?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. März 2016)

Na Du hast Doch geschrieben, dass Du vor der Wahl standest


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (4. März 2016)

wahltho schrieb:


> Na Du hast Doch geschrieben, dass Du vor der Wahl standest



Ach so, jetzt dämmert's .
Du meintest deine Wahl. Also deine Auserwählte. Jupp, dann haben wir sie wohl im Media Markt in MÜ getroffen .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. März 2016)

Ich glaube Du bist immer noch auf dem Holzweg. Denk mal über meinen Nick nach und wie der zustande kommen könnte


----------



## wissefux (4. März 2016)

also ich für meinen teil hab die a. schon länger nicht getroffen, obwohl ich immer wieder mal vor einer wahl stehe 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (4. März 2016)

Verstehe. Wäre ich nicht drauf gekommen, da im Zusammenhang mit @wahltho s Frau immer von A. die Rede ist.
Aber O.K, jetzt ist alles klar .


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. März 2016)

Gängige Regel für die Vergabe von Benutzernamen in der EDV: Nachname und die ersten drei Stellen vom Vornamen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. März 2016)

moin.

Ausgepennt.


----------



## EA-Tec (5. März 2016)

Bei Benutzernamen muss ich immer daran denken:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. März 2016)




----------



## speedy_g0nzales (5. März 2016)

wahltho schrieb:


> moin.
> 
> Ausgepennt.



Ebenso .


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. März 2016)

Morgääähhhnn


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (6. März 2016)

wahltho schrieb:


> Morgääähhhnn



Wieder mal Ditopost .


----------



## Sid211985 (6. März 2016)

Hi
Kennt sich jemand mit hifi Lautsprechern aus?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. März 2016)

Worum geht's denn?


----------



## Sid211985 (6. März 2016)

Interessiere mich für die Magnat Quantum 709 und hab ein Wohnzimmer von 20 qm.

Ist das eher überdimensioniert oder geht das?


----------



## UTC01 (6. März 2016)

kann grundsätzlich funktionieren, kommt aber drauf an wie dein raum aufgebaut und gestaltet ist. wenn du keine möglichkeit hast den lautsprechener rundherum minimum 50cm (je mehr desto besser) luft zu lassen, sie also recht frei aufzustellen, würde ich nach kleineren alternativen schauen. ansonsten gilt auch wie beim radel: testen unter realen bedingungen, hier also in den eigenen vier wänden.
habe selbst einen 14qm raum als musikzimmer und erfreue mich an sehr kleinen lautsprechern mit tiefbassunterstützung. sind etwas leichter in ein wohnzimmer zu integrieren und erfüllen den raum mehr als genug.

mit skizze und foto von der hörsituation kann man vlt mehr sagen.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (7. März 2016)

Moin.
Monday, Friday on my mind.


----------



## Sid211985 (7. März 2016)

Mosche 
Herrlich das Wetter, ich liebe es draußen zu arbeiten 


Im Anhang eine kleine zkizze von meinem Wohnzimmer 

Leider kommt ja noch dazu das wir Dachschrägen haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. März 2016)

moin. moin.

Wären diese Boxen für ein Raum dieser Grösse nicht etwas sehr voluminös?

Bis zum Anschlag gepennt, dann auf Basis der Vorhersage des Regenradars den Schneeschauer noch abgewartet und danach gut 2-rädrig nach EB gelangt. Heute allerdings auf der Hinfahrt wieder die doppelte Strecke absolviert, da ich auf der Hälfte der Strecke festgestellt habe, dass ich Zugangsdaten und Token vergessen hatte.


----------



## EA-Tec (7. März 2016)

Moin moin, 

das Baby hat heut' Nacht kaum geschlafen - geht schon los, mit den Krämpfen :-(

@Sid211985 
Unser Wohnzimmer ist ähnlich aufgebaut, nur ohne Dachschräge. Hab' die B&W DM604 S3 (inkl. Center, Rear-LS und Subwoofer) aber für Musik nutze ich nur die beiden Stand-LS... also überdimensioniert können LS meiner Meinung nach nie sein. Das Problem was du hast, wie jeder andere Mensch auf der Welt auch, ist, dass du die LS unbedingt in deiner Umgebung hören musst. Du kannst auch zu den HiFi-Profis nach FFM fahren, dich dort super beraten lassen, und dir jede Menge Zeug anhören... um dann daheim festzustellen, dass alles plötzlich ganz anders klingt, als bei denen im Shop. 

Kauf' dir die LS, teste sie daheim, und schick' sie wieder zurück, wenn's nicht passt. Die Hörunterschiede sind teilweise wirklich enorm, und jeder der LS daheim getestet hat, weiß genau, wovon ich spreche.


----------



## Sid211985 (7. März 2016)

Das mit nachts aufstehen kenne ich, zum Glück sind meine Zwillinge schon älter 


Vielen Dank für deinen Tipp.  Da werde ich mal hinfahren und sehen bzw hören was mir gefällt und dann mal mit nachhause nehmen. Ich höre gerne laut nur will ich dann bei einer gewissen lautstärke kein basswummern haben.


----------



## EA-Tec (7. März 2016)

Ich hoffe, dass das bald besser wird - aber bei meinem Glück geht das nun die nächsten 3 Monate so  naja, was soll's... bin da nicht der erste, und sicherlich nicht der letzte  

Basswummern im reinen Stereo-Setup, ohne Subwoofer, wird sowieso schwierig  meine B&W haben schon ganz schön viel Tiefgang, aber von Wummern keine Spur.


----------



## Sid211985 (7. März 2016)

Wir hatten 2 Jahre keine Nacht durch geschlafen, erst als sie Paukenröhrchen und die Polypen raus bekommen haben war ruhe.

Naja dafür kommen jetzt mit fast 7 andere Sachen 


Mal sehen, evt geht ja auch Kompaktlautsptecher mit Sub mal schauen. Heimkino will ich ja nicht. Stereo langt mir vollkommen.  

Ich stehe halt mehr auf einen trockenen bass aber von der Musik her muss er alles können


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. März 2016)

EA-Tec schrieb:


> .... teste sie daheim, und schick' sie wieder zurück, wenn's nicht passt. Die Hörunterschiede sind teilweise wirklich enorm, und jeder der LS daheim getestet hat, weiß genau, wovon ich spreche.



 Das ist eine sehr gute Idee.



EA-Tec schrieb:


> Ich hoffe, dass das bald besser wird - aber bei meinem Glück geht das nun die nächsten 3 Monate so



Woher resultieren die Krämpfe? Meinst Du Blähungen? Das ist aber doch eher die Domäne der Jungen. Mein Filius hatte die fast ein Jahr lang jeden Abend. Da half nix, weder Fencheltee noch Lefax oder wie da Zeug hiess 

... ist aber zum Glück schon 22 Jahre her


----------



## Sid211985 (7. März 2016)

Momentan habe ich Quadral Tribun mk iv Lautsprecher bei mir stehen. Sind ok aber meiner Frau gefällt die Mahagoni Optik nicht


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. März 2016)

Meine ersten Lautsprecher waren Canton GLE 100, ich glaube so um 1980 gekauft. Danach hatte ich dann Elan EL 55, die haben bis letztes Jahr noch bei meinen Eltern ihren Dienst verrichtet.


----------



## Sid211985 (7. März 2016)

Hab mir für morgen mal einen Termin bei den Profis gemacht um 2-3 Paare mir anzuhören um die dann Zuhause zu testen 

Bin ich ja mal gespannt was die da alles haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. März 2016)

Viel Spass 

Raum Ton Kunst ist auch empfehlenswert.

In einer Regenpause auch gut und trocken wieder nach Hause gelangt. Morgen könnten allerdings u.U. Spikes angeraten sein...


----------



## Sid211985 (7. März 2016)

Danke werde ich habe 


Ich will am Sonntag mal versuchen den Feldberg hoch zu Radeln.  Mal sehen wie lange ich dieses Mal brauche


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. März 2016)

Ich habe auf meinem 2-rädrigen Heimweg zeitweise einen Panoramablick auf den Hochtaunus. Heute Abend war er - ich würde mal sagen über 300-350 Meter - dann doch deutlich weiss gepudert.


----------



## Sid211985 (7. März 2016)

Wo es mal nicht bewölkt war konnte man von weitem erkennen das noch was weiss ist 

Konditionell bin ich ne Niete 
Aber ich denke in 3 Stunden sollte ich es schaffen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. März 2016)

Wo ungefähr startest Du denn?


----------



## Sid211985 (7. März 2016)

Unten am Parkplatz wo die Endstation der Straßenbahn ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. März 2016)

Ok, Hohemark


----------



## EA-Tec (7. März 2016)

Jep, Blaehungen. Aber da kann man wohl nix machen. Anti-Kolik-Flasche, Lefax, Fencheltee. Hilft alles nicht wirklich. Ein Furz wirkt Wunder  

Ich massier' ihr regelmaessig den Bauch, dann geht es einigermassen. 

Sid, schau' dass du an einen kleinen Italiener kommst. Nino heisst der, glaub' ich. Relativ klein, kurze Haare, dunklerer Typ. Der hat mich kuerzlich hervorragend beraten, und es war auch alles unter Dach und Fach (Dali Opticon 8 inkl. Stereo-Verstaerker), bis mein Kollege seine B&W dringend los werden wollte  da konnte ich nicht Nein sagen. 

Nimm unbedingt eigene Musik mit!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. März 2016)

EA-Tec schrieb:


> Jep, Blaehungen. Aber da kann man wohl nix machen. Anti-Kolik-Flasche, Lefax, Fencheltee. Hilft alles nicht wirklich. Ein Furz wirkt Wunder



Wie gesagt, eigentlich eher ein Problem bei Jungen. Damit verbinde ich heute noch einen der schlimmsten Momente in meiner Vaterschaft: Mein Sohn hatte das wie gesagt eigentlich jeden Abend, bis er fast ein Jahr alt war. Spät an einem Abend habe ich ihn dann völlig übermüdet über die Schulter legen wollen, um ein wenig den Rücken zu klopfen. Dabei habe ich aber im Tran so viel Schwung geholt, dass er mir fast über die Schulter und hinten mit dem Kopf zuerst wieder runter geflogen wäre. Ich habe ihn damals nur an den Unterschenkeln/Füssen noch zu fassen bekommen...


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (7. März 2016)

Jo, die Blähungsphase ist übel. Welcher Papa kennt das nicht. Und die gängigen Mittelchen kennst du eh schon, hast ja oben beschrieben. Bleibt halt oft nichts anderes als probieren, rumtragen, massieren, aushalten, bis sich was löst und Ruhe einkehrt. Bei Sohnemann Nr. 1 war das so, dass er dann noch einen Nabelbruch bekam und die Blähungen wahrscheinlich auch damit zu tun hatten, dass der Darm sich dann durch den Nabel nach Außen wölbte. Als der Kinderchirurg es operiert hatte, wurde es besser. Das sieht man aber deutlich, wenn sowas auftritt.


----------



## Sid211985 (7. März 2016)

Danke für den Tipp EA-tec 

Werde ich machen.


Also wenn es bei uns mal Bauchweh gab haben wir unseren Mädels Schmelzflocken gegeben. Omas Geheimtipp bei Bauchweh


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (8. März 2016)

Moin.
Weiße Pampe.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. März 2016)

moin.

Hier hat's nur leicht gekniffen.

So langsam geht mein Biorhythmus Richtung Frühling. Daher bin ich heute morgen mal etwas früher aus der Heia gekrabbelt und habe schon die halbe Ration des täglichen Kellerfittiprogramms erledigt.


----------



## Sid211985 (8. März 2016)

Mosche, die einzigste Rotation dir ich heut morgen gemacht habe war eine seitliche aus dem Bett. 


Schon frisch,  vor allem wenn man ne Ampel aufbauen muss


----------



## mzaskar (8. März 2016)

15 cm Neuschnee Jiiipieeiiieeehhhhhh


----------



## mzaskar (8. März 2016)

BTW, ich bin bzgl. neuem Bike zu einer Entscheidung gekommen  Nämlich, es braucht kein neues Bike 

Das hat, für mich, mehrere Gründe.

1. Erstens will ich zu erst einmal Gewicht verlieren und den Spaß am Biken zurück gewinnen, bevor ich über ein neues (teures) Bike nachdenke.
2. Ich weiß im Moment nicht wirklich was ich zukünftig mit dem Bike anstellen will. Es wird bestimmt nicht Bikepark und Downhill sein. Eher etwas in Richtung Trail (das heißt für mich "normales Mountainbiken") oder aber es geht in Richtung Touren und dann auch mit Gepäck (Zelt etc.).

Aber da ich wie gesagt es im Moment nicht genau weiß, gibt es kein neues 5000 CHF Bike.
Ich denke immer noch über ein Surly Stahlbike für Touren nach. Jedoch nur, da es massiv günstiger ist.

Aber da ich für Trails mein Helius habe und für erst kleinere Touren auch das Argon gut funzt, bin ich erst einmal ausgestattet.

In diesem Sinne einen schönen Tag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sid211985 (8. März 2016)

Das mit dem abnehmen versuche ich auch schon seit langem  aber es passiert nix egal was ich mache

Früher ging das einfacher


----------



## mzaskar (8. März 2016)

Das stimmt  früher war alles besser 

Bei mir ist es eher die eigene Bequemlichkeit (öfters auch Faulheit), fehlende Bewegung und das bevorzugen gewisser hopfenhaltiger Getränke, im Gegensatz zu früher wo das Getränk eher Apfelhaltig war und die Bewegung täglich stattfand


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. März 2016)

mzaskar schrieb:


> BTW, ich bin bzgl. neuem Bike zu einer Entscheidung gekommen  Nämlich, es braucht kein neues Bike



Mein Reden.

Gut 2-rädrig nach EB gelangt, auch ohne Spikes, obwohl es stellenweise schon etwas glatt war.


----------



## mzaskar (8. März 2016)

wahltho schrieb:


> Mein Reden.



Eben, daher ist es ja auch gut Entscheidungen mit mehreren zu diskutieren und Zeit zu lassen 

zumindest bei mir ist das so


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (8. März 2016)

Gut 2-rädrig mit Spikes nach AÖ gelangt.


----------



## Sid211985 (8. März 2016)

Das mit dem Rad ist auch so ein Ding. Hab ein Hardtail und Fully aber bin eher immer mit dem Hardtail unterwegs.  Manchmal frage ich mich warum ich mir überhaupt eines gekauft habe.

Steht seit 2 Jahren im Keller aber verkaufen will ich es auch irgendwie nicht


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. März 2016)

Am Abend auch gut und trocken wieder 2-rädrig nach Hause gelangt.

So langsam kann ich das Laufrad mit Nabendynamo am Argon vorne wieder gegen ein Tune-Laufrad tauschen.

Zum Glück ist schon wieder Halbzeit und am w/e geht's auf einen verlängerten 4-Rad-Tripp.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (8. März 2016)

wahltho schrieb:


> Am Abend auch gut und trocken wieder 2-rädrig nach Hause gelangt...


Ebenso .


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (9. März 2016)

Moin.
Heute 4-rädrig unterwegs.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. März 2016)

Heute auch wieder etwas früher aus der Heia gekrabbelt, den halben Fittisport erledigt und gut 2-rädrig nach EB gelangt.

Hier ist es frisch, aber bereits etwas wärmer als gestern und gerade kommt die Sonne raus.

Jetzt wird der Frühling wohl endgültig kommen.

Gestern dann aber schon mal wieder den ersten Sonnenurlaub für den nächsten Winter für Ende November auf Fuerte vorreserviert.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (9. März 2016)

wahltho schrieb:


> ...Jetzt wird der Frühling wohl endgültig kommen...


Dein Wort in Petrus Ohr! Seit Tagen grau, trübe und neblig hier. Gestern Schneeregen. Irgendwie reicht's mir ziemlich.


----------



## mzaskar (9. März 2016)

Jetzt wird es schön, die Woche vor Ostern nochmals Schnee, dann kann ich an Ostern in die Berge


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. März 2016)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Jetzt wird es schön, ...



 Stimmt - Herrlich sonniges Wetter da draussen 

Ostern hoffe ich dann doch auf eine 4-Rad-oben-Ohne-Tour und am 31.03. ist dann schon der erste Track Day mit dem Pistenclub in Spa


----------



## mzaskar (9. März 2016)

Vielleicht braucht der Pistenclub dann einen Pistenbulli


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. März 2016)

Mir reicht ein Bulli in der Nase, da brauch ich nicht auch noch 'nen Pistenbulli.

Am Abend gut und trocken im Hellen wieder 2-rädrig nach Hause gelangt.

Morgen ist schon wieder Endspurt angesagt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_g0nzales (10. März 2016)

Moin.
Heute kurz. Am Nachmittag mit Basti nach Traunstein zur Nachkontrolle seines Bruchs. Hoffentlich kommen die Nägel bald raus.


----------



## Sid211985 (10. März 2016)

Mosche 

So langsam wird es wärmer

Nägel? Hört sich ja nicht gut an


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. März 2016)

moin. moin.

Yepp - Langsam wird das mit dem Frühling und kein Schnee mehr in Sicht. Ich liebe diese neuen mitteleuropäischen Winter.

Wieder früher aus der Heia, halbes Sportprogramm im Kellerprivatfitti erledigt und bei sonnigem Wetter gut 2-rädrig nach EB zum Wochenendspurt geradelt.


----------



## mzaskar (10. März 2016)

Was ein schöner Wintermorgen  Vor der Arbeit noch eine halbe Stunde am Waldrand in der Sonne gesessen, den Vögel beim zwitschern zu gehört und die Sonne in meine Seele gelassen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. März 2016)

Herrlich sonniges Wetter da draussen.

Ich überlege immer noch, wo es morgen hingehen soll: Schwarzwald, Elsass, Pfalz, Champagne?


----------



## mzaskar (10. März 2016)

Höhenlage hat es evtl. noch Schnee  Aber so eine kleine Tour de France geht doch immer  So ein Wochenende die Rout du Solei runter  Einmal durch das *Zentralmassiv*, Kaffee in Toulouse und zurück 

Ich habe Morgen einen Skitag geplant, aber bin mir auch noch nicht sicher wohin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. März 2016)

Is klar Atze, von Freitag bis Sonntag einmal von Vorderhöhe nach Toulouse und zurück


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. März 2016)

wahltho schrieb:


> Wochenendspurt ...



Fast geschafft.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. März 2016)

Heute wurden die Terrasse wieder mit Gartenmöbeln bestückt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. März 2016)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich überlege immer noch, wo es morgen hingehen soll: Schwarzwald, Elsass, Pfalz, Champagne?



Entscheidung getroffen: Morgen geht es erstmal in ein schönes Wellness-Hotel in der südlichen Pfalz, dann wahrscheinlich am Samstag ein Abstecher in's Elsass und dann am Sonntag Retoure.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_g0nzales (10. März 2016)

Sid211985 schrieb:


> ...
> Nägel? Hört sich ja nicht gut an



Das Schlimmste hat er hinter sich. Die Marknägel, die in die Armknochen eingebracht wurden, um die Brüche zu stabilisieren, werden Ende April wieder rausgemacht. Die Kontrolle heute verlief sehr positiv. Der Kinderchirurg hat uns nochmal alle Röntgenbilder zum Vergleich gezeigt. Meinte, solche Bilder würde er Unfallchirurgen in der Ausbildung auch zeigen. Man kann sehr gut sehen, wie die stark verschobenen Brüche durch die Nägel stabilisiert werden und von ganz alleine wieder in die richtige Richtung zusammenwachsen. Die Brüche begradigen sich dabei über die Monate hinweg wieder ganz von selbst durch das Wachstum. Schon ein kleines Wunderwerk so ein Kinderkörper .
Leider klappt das bei den Alten nicht mehr. Aber so ist es halt, mann kann nicht alles haben .

Viel Spaß @wahltho und schönes Wetter wünsche ich .


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. März 2016)

Freut mich, dass das bei Deinem Filiius so gut verheilt 

Mein Sohn hat sich zum Glück nie etwas gebrochen.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (11. März 2016)

Moin.


wahltho schrieb:


> Freut mich, dass das bei Deinem Filiius so gut verheilt
> 
> Mein Sohn hat sich zum Glück nie etwas gebrochen.


Danköö . .

Endspurt .


----------



## mzaskar (11. März 2016)

Hast doch so ein Rennpferdchen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. März 2016)

moin. moin.



mzaskar schrieb:


> Hast doch so ein Rennpferdchen



 Yepp - Aber auch eine Frau, die mitfährt und die morgen gemeinsam mit mir ihren 23. Hochzeitstag feiert


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. März 2016)

Frühling!


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (11. März 2016)

basti321 schrieb:


> Moin.
> 
> Endspurt .



Done .


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. März 2016)

Moin.Moin.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (12. März 2016)

wahltho schrieb:


> Moin.Moin.


Ebenso .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sid211985 (12. März 2016)

Mosche

So ich hatte mir mal ein Paar Lautsprecher mit heim genommen 
Magnat Quantum 757
Heco Celan GT 700
Dali Zensor 7


Alles in allem klasse Lautsprecher,  mir gefällt jedes Modell nur hab ich mit allen das gleiche Problem,  Bassdröhnen ohne ende. Egal wo ich stehe hab ich das Problem. Habe extra auf den Wandabstand geachtet, leicht zum hörplatz eingedreht usw.


Hmmm


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. März 2016)

Ich bin immer noch der Meinung, dass Lautsprecher auch zur Raumgrösse passen müssen.


----------



## Sid211985 (12. März 2016)

Klar, ausprobieren.  Ich merke jetzt das es zu 100 % kein Standlautsprecher werden wird.


Werde mir vor jeder Serie die Kompakten mitnehmen


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (12. März 2016)

Hm, hatte früher auch immer Standboxen. Nun hab ich seit vielen Jahren mein BOSE System und bin damit vollauf zufrieden. Ich würde mir keine Standlautsprecher mehr kaufen.


----------



## wissefux (13. März 2016)

moin


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (13. März 2016)

wissefux schrieb:


> moin


Ebenso .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. März 2016)

wissefux schrieb:


> moin



 Dito


----------



## wissefux (13. März 2016)

.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. März 2016)

wissefux schrieb:


> dem hopi sei ein trullala ...



 Ditopost


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (14. März 2016)

Moin.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. März 2016)

moin. moin.

Herrlich sonnig und frühlingshaft da draussen. Nach der halben Ration Kellerfittisport sehr schön 2-rädrig nach EB geradelt. Heute schon wieder mit Cappi und dünnen Handschuhen.


----------



## wissefux (14. März 2016)

tgim


----------



## EA-Tec (14. März 2016)

Auf geht's nach Nuernberg, dann nach Rust! Hab' bei Sixt 'ne S-Klasse gemietet. Muss ja schliesslich bequem von A nach B kommen


----------



## mzaskar (14. März 2016)

wahltho schrieb:


> Yepp - Aber auch eine Frau, die mitfährt und die morgen gemeinsam mit mir ihren 23. Hochzeitstag feiert



schön gefeiert  Meine Glückwünmsche noch


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. März 2016)

EA-Tec schrieb:


> Auf geht's nach Nuernberg, dann nach Rust! Hab' bei Sixt 'ne S-Klasse gemietet. Muss ja schliesslich bequem von A nach B kommen



Aber hoffentlich dann auch mit Chauffeur


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. März 2016)

mzaskar schrieb:


> schön gefeiert  Meine Glückwünmsche noch



 Merci 

Das Hotel Les Haras in Strasbourg ist sehr empfehlenswert. Die zugehörige Brasserie ist auch gut. Das Hotel bietet auch sichere Parkplätze.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. März 2016)

Am Abend auch wieder gut und trocken 2-rädrig im Hellen nach Hause gelangt.


----------



## mzaskar (15. März 2016)

Heute ÖPNV Regen und/oder Schneefall. 

Odtern geht es nochmals zum Skifahren dann ist es gut für diese Saison 

Danach starten die Sommervorbereitungen.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (15. März 2016)

Moin.
Trocken.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (15. März 2016)

Bei leichtem Schneefall gut und ohne Spikes zweirädrig nach AÖ gelangt.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. März 2016)

wahltho schrieb:


> moin. moin.
> 
> Herrlich sonnig und frühlingshaft da draussen. Nach der halben Ration Kellerfittisport sehr schön 2-rädrig nach EB geradelt. Heute schon wieder mit Cappi und dünnen Handschuhen.



 Ditopost - Heute nur nicht ganz so sonnig.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. März 2016)

der Ratte


----------



## EA-Tec (15. März 2016)

wahltho schrieb:


> Aber hoffentlich dann auch mit Chauffeur



Ja, natürlich! Hab' mich selbst engagiert  

Nach den ersten ca. 700 km kann ich sagen, dass ich "vom besten Auto der Welt" enttäuscht bin... weder leiser noch komfortabler als mein 5er Kombi. Ich stelle (erneut!) fest, dass die Lücke zwischen E-Klasse, 5er, A6 und Co. zu deren großen Brüdern 7er, A8, S-Klasse und Co. immer kleiner wird!


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (15. März 2016)

wahltho schrieb:


> der Ratte



Schließe mich an, unbekannterweise .

Nach der Arbeit gut zweirädrig wieder heimgekommen. Die Straßen waren frei, aber daneben alles weiß .


----------



## ratte (15. März 2016)

Danke die Herren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. März 2016)

Gerne 

Gut und trocken 2-rädrig nach Hause gelangt.

Zum Glück ist schon wieder Halbzeit, kommende Woche nochmal eine lange 4-Tage-Woche und danach eine 2-Tage-Woche.

Ich überlege die ganze Zeit, wie ich eigentlich Heimarbeitstage bei der 2-Rad-Quote zählen muss?


----------



## wissefux (15. März 2016)

alles gute der ratte


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (16. März 2016)

Moin.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. März 2016)

moin. moin.

Gut und trocken 2-rädrig in die zweite Wochenhälfte gestartet.



EA-Tec schrieb:


> Nach den ersten ca. 700 km kann ich sagen, dass ich "vom besten Auto der Welt" enttäuscht bin... weder leiser noch komfortabler als mein 5er Kombi. Ich stelle (erneut!) fest, dass die Lücke zwischen E-Klasse, 5er, A6 und Co. zu deren großen Brüdern 7er, A8, S-Klasse und Co. immer kleiner wird!



Grössere Limousinen sind eh nicht meine Ding. Mein Vater hatte einen E280T um seine grossen Flugmodelle transportieren zu können. Bin ich zeitweise auch mit gefahren. War zwar komfortabel, aber deutlich zu groß.

Ich hatte for 10 Jahren mal einen C350 als Firmenwagen, der war ganz lustig, auch weil er noch recht kompakt war.

Bin eingefleischter Mercedes-Fahrer liegt bei mir in der Familie. Zeitweise waren es fünf Leute mit Führerschein und fünf mal Mercedes (meine Eltern eingeschlossen). Jetzt sind es noch vier Leute mit Führerschein und vier mal Mercedes (meine Mutter eingeschlossen).


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. März 2016)

Moin. Moin.

Endspurt ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. März 2016)

Bei herrlichem Sonnenschein heute zum ersten Mal in diesem Jahr ohne Jacke, mit Pullover 2-rädrig nach EB gelangt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_g0nzales (17. März 2016)

Moin.
Grippewelle, viele Kolleginnen krank, deshalb vierrädrig unterwegs, weil schneller.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. März 2016)

Fast geschafft, wird heute wohl eher wieder ein kurzer Tag in EB...


----------



## wissefux (17. März 2016)

dito im fph


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. März 2016)

Bei herrlichem Sonnenschein und milden Temperaturen  gut 2-rädrig ins w/e geradelt.

Heute mal präventiv für die kommenden Track Days Ersatzbremsbeläge für das Spass-4-Rad bestellt.


----------



## Sid211985 (17. März 2016)

Mosche
Hab mich für Kompaktlautsprecher mit Sub entschieden. 

Es sind die neuen Magnat Shadow 203 geworden.  fand ich jetzt im Vergleich mit den anderen am besten und kostet nur ein weniger wie die Hälfte als was die anderen gekostet hätten.


Gepaart mit einem Canton Sub 10.2 hört es sich super klasse an


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (18. März 2016)

Moin.
Gestern wieder spät geworden. Daher nur Endschleich in's  WE.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. März 2016)

Morgääähhhhnnnn


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. März 2016)

Herrliches warmes sonniges Frühlingswetter da draussen.

Heute morgen schon im Garten gearbeitet.

War im Nachhinein ein goiler Winter: Nur eine Woche lang das Rad mit Spikes gebraucht.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (19. März 2016)

Moin.
Endlich sonnig. Endlich WE .


----------



## Sid211985 (19. März 2016)

Mosche

Ja endlich Wochenende aber bei dem Wetter hab ich lieber Wochentage 


Kennt jemand den Fostex Pm Mini Sub?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. März 2016)

Mehr als 1/3 vom w/e ist leider schon wieder rum


----------



## Sid211985 (19. März 2016)

Positiv denken


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. März 2016)

Yep- - Noch ein Drittel vor mir


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (20. März 2016)

Moin.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. März 2016)

moin. moin.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. März 2016)

Das Argon RoCC Version Trekking ist wirklich ein absolut treues und nahezu wartungsfreies Alltagsgefährt. Habe es jetzt ein Jahr alltäglich im Einsatz und bis auf 2x Kettenpannen, war keinerlei Wartung erforderlich.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (21. März 2016)

Moin.
Endlich mal wieder ne kurze Woche.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. März 2016)

moin. moin.

Nach der halben Kellerfittiration sehr schön 2-rädrig nach EB gelangt, wieder 50% Strecke mehr, da erneut Zugangskarte, etc. vergessen. Ich glaube ich werde dement und muss langsam in den Vorruhestand gehen...

Noch eine lange 4-Tagewoche und dann eine kurze 2-Tagewoche.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (21. März 2016)

wahltho schrieb:


> ..., da erneut Zugangskarte, etc. vergessen. Ich glaube ich werde dement und muss langsam in den Vorruhestand gehen..



Kenne sowas auch. Grade dann, wenn's stressig in der Arbeit ist oder wenn ich häufig zwischen Bike und Kfz wechsle, vergesse ich öfter mal meine Geldbörse. Nervige Sache das ist mit dem Vergessen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. März 2016)

Bei mir liegt die Zugangskarte. etc. von Freitag bis Sonntag halt im Tresor und ich muss immer daran denken, sie am Montag wieder mitzunehmen.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (21. März 2016)

Hmm. Nicht so einfach. Dann kannst du sie auch nirgends deponieren, wo du quasi drüber stolperst, bevor du das Haus verlässt. So mach' ich's mittlerweile.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. März 2016)

Ich muss halt langsam in den Ruhestand.


----------



## mzaskar (21. März 2016)

Oder den Tresor in den Flur stellen 

Ich hatte nochmals ein schönes Winterwochenende in den Berge, jetzt 4 Tage arbeiten und Freitag geht es wieder in die Berge. 

Danach sollte die Wintersportaktionen dann durch sein und man kann sich wieder dem Sommersport widmen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. März 2016)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Oder den Tresor in den Flur stellen



Dazu ist er leider zu groß und dann würde ich auch nur vergessen, dass die Sachen darin liegen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. März 2016)

Am Abend auch gut wieder 2-rädrig nach Hause gelangt. Heute hat morgens und abends auch wieder ein Pullover gereicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. März 2016)

Heute sind die Ersatzbremsbeläge für das Spass-4-Rad gekommen und in etwas mehr als in einer Woche geht es ab nach Spa zum ersten Track Day der Saison.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (22. März 2016)

Moin. 
Zweiter Tag der ersten kurzen Woche.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. März 2016)

Moin zweiter Tag der langen 4-Tagewoche.

Gut 2-rädrig nach EB gelangt. Heute mit einem kräftigen Rückenwind.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. März 2016)

Am Abend auch wieder gut 2-rädrig nach Hause gelangt. Zum Glück ist schon wieder Halbzeit.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (23. März 2016)

Moin.
Zweitletzter Tag der ersten kurzen Woche.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. März 2016)

moin.moin.
Zweitletzter Tag in dieser langen 4-Tagewoche.

Gut 2-rädrig nach EB gelangt. Wieder war ein Pullover ausreichend.


----------



## wissefux (23. März 2016)

heute erstmalig in diesem jahr gut 2 rädrig hin und wieder zurückgekommen ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. März 2016)

Am Abend auch gut wieder 2-rädrig nach Hause gelangt.

Kommende Woche wird die 2-Rad-Quote dann erstmalig Richtung 100% sinken, weil ich am Mittwoch mit dem 4-Rad nach EB reisen werde, da ich direkt von dort am frühen Mittwoch Nachmittag Richtung Spa zum ersten Track Day der Saison reisen werde.


----------



## EA-Tec (23. März 2016)

Spa ist 'ne saugeile Strecke. Gibt kaum schnellere Strecken!

Ich bin am 4. April auf der NOS, mit 'nem 235i BMW inkl. Instruktor. Freu' mich schon mal wieder ueber die NOS zu heizen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. März 2016)

Spa ist goil!   

Ich freue mich aber auch schon auf die beiden Übernachtungen im Hotel de la Source. Ist ein absolut stylisches Hotel mit einer sehr guten Küche.

Wer ist denn der Veranstalter auf der NOS am 04. April? Instruktor macht für die NOS immer absolut Sinn.

Ich werde evtl. noch kurzfristig die NOS am 22. April mit Schnelleschwaben.de buchen. Am 30. April ist ja schon Bilsterberg angesagt.

Apropos NOS: Such' mal bei YouTube nach Schorsch, Nordschleife. Ist ein externer Kollege von mir.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. März 2016)

wahltho schrieb:


> Wer ist denn der Veranstalter auf der NOS am 04. April?



Ach das ist so ein normaler Touristenfahrtentag - Sowas mache ich generell nicht.


----------



## wissefux (24. März 2016)

moin. erneut gut 2 rädrig in den fph gelangt ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. März 2016)

moin.

Zum Glück geht diese lange Woche ihrem Ende entgegen...


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (24. März 2016)

wahltho schrieb:


> moin.
> 
> Zum Glück geht diese ... Woche ihrem Ende entgegen...


Ditopost .


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. März 2016)

Bei herrlich sonnigem Frühlingswetter sehr schön nach EB in den Endspurt geradelt.


----------



## wissefux (24. März 2016)

bald es geht es endspurtmässig gen heimat ...

endlich gibt's auch für mich vdsl 50mbit. direkt mal bestellt ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. März 2016)

Ich denke ich mach heute auch wieder recht früh den Abgang.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (24. März 2016)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich denke ich mach heute auch wieder recht früh den Abgang.


Done so .


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. März 2016)

wissefux schrieb:


> endlich gibt's auch für mich vdsl 50mbit. direkt mal bestellt ...



Oh je, arme Leute VDSL


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sid211985 (24. März 2016)

Mosche 
Ich  war mit meiner Gsx r öfters auf der Nordschleife,  beim ersten mal ging mir ganz schön der Stift 

Zum Schluss kam ich an die 8 min 30 dran


Aber seitdem meine Kinder auf der Welt sind fahre ich ganz selten


----------



## EA-Tec (24. März 2016)

Ich war einmal mit'm Bike dort, und nie wieder. Da braucht's Eier aus Stahl, und ein verdammt gut eingestelltes Fahrwerk. 

Insgesamt aber gut investiertes Geld, so'n paar Runden auf der NOS. Macht schon tierisch Spass.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. März 2016)

Sid211985 schrieb:


> Zum Schluss kam ich an die 8 min 30 dran



 Respekt

Vor der NOS muss man auch Respekt haben. Mir kommt es aber auch nicht auf Rundenzeiten, sondern auf den Spass an.

Motorrad fahre ich schon lange nicht mehr, jetzt nur noch 4-Rad.

Ich fahre aber grundsätzlich nur bei Track Days, nie bei den "Tourifahrten".

Letztes Jahr am 02. November waren wir mit insgesamt nur 20 Fahrzeugen an der NOS. Das war goil, weil Du über lange Strecken die NOS quasi ganz für Dich alleine hattest.

Mein externer Kollege hat seinen GT3 RS permanent am Ring geparkt.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (25. März 2016)

Moin.
Kar frei Tag .


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. März 2016)

moin. moin.

Regenwetter hier Vorderhöhe.

Heute und morgen ist aber eh das üblich Osten-Socialising angesagt. Insofern ok.


----------



## Sid211985 (25. März 2016)

Also ich hab bei der Zeit schwer geschwitzt. 
Die kam aber auch erst nach knapp 50 runden zusammen 

Wenn ich jetzt darüber nachdenke würde ich es nicht mehr machen 

Wenn man keine Kinder hat sind die Scheuklappen eng geschnürt,  aber mit habe ich dann zum Schluss auf jedes Körnchen auf der Strecke geachtet 



Jetzt bin ich nur noch aufm HHR oder Sachsenring unterwegs 
Im Winter Indoor Supermoto 

Diesen Sommer geht es mit meinem Alten Herrn in den Schwarzwald


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. März 2016)

Ich habe da Motorradfahren zeitig nach der Geburt meines Filius Mitte der 90er aufgegeben. Heute wäre mir da zu gefährlich, obwohl mich so eine rote Italienerin schon reizen würde.

Jetzt nur noch Spass-4-Rad.


----------



## Sid211985 (25. März 2016)

Mitte der 90 er war ich gerade mal 10 

Ja irgendwie ist nachdem sein eigenes Kind auf die Welt kommt alles anders. 

Ja ne rote ist schon eine geile Sache 

Aber um 4 Rädrig spass zu haben fehlt noch die Kohle, hab nur Geld für 2 Räder mit Griff und Sitzheizung 


Wobei,  ich hätte mal günstig an einen Catterham kommen können hab leider zu lange gezögert


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. März 2016)

Mitte der 90er war ich schon 30 

In meiner Jugend sind mein Vater und seine Freunde Porsche gefahren. Als ich dann den Führerschein hatte, bin ich mit den Dingern durch die Gegend gedübelt. Eigentlich ein Wunder, dass damals nichts passiert ist.

Später habe ich dann selbst die Passion für schnelle Autos wiederentdeckt.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. März 2016)

moin.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (26. März 2016)

Moin, Moin.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. März 2016)

So, das Oster-Extreme-Socialising wäre erstmal geschafft.


----------



## Sid211985 (26. März 2016)

Mosche
Ja das geht bei uns erst richtig los 
Gibt es wieder Schokolade die für das ganze Jahr dauert 


Kommt jemand aus der Nähe von Flörsheim am Main und hat evt Werkzeug um ne Kassette von ner Nabe zu bekommen?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. März 2016)

Das Werkzeug habe ich.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (27. März 2016)

Moin.
Möge der Osterhase bei allen viel versteckt haben .


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. März 2016)

moin. moin.

Ich wünsche allen Osten-Fans dicke Eier!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_g0nzales (28. März 2016)

Moin.


----------



## Sid211985 (28. März 2016)

Mosche 
So heute Ostern Endspurt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. März 2016)

moin. moin.

Heute dann auch noch mal Osten-Socialising in Form eines Mittagessens bei einer Freundin.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (28. März 2016)

wahltho schrieb:


> moin. moin.
> 
> Heute dann auch noch mal Osten-Socialising in Form eines Mittagessens bei einer Freundin.



Dito. Allerdings in Form eines Mittagessens mit anschl. Spaziergang bei meiner Mutter.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. März 2016)

Geschafft - Gerade noch rechtzeitig vor einem heftigen Schauer 2-rädrig nach Hause gelangt.

Gleich noch etwas Training im Kellerfitti.

Morgen beginnt dann eine kurze 2-Tage-Woche, eigentlich nur 1 1/2 Tage-Woche, denn Mittwoch Nachmittag geht es bereits Richtung Spa...


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (29. März 2016)

Moin.
Erster Tag der zweiten kurzen Woche.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. März 2016)

Moin.

Erster Tag von zwei Tagen.

Heute ob der Zeitumstellung erst um kurz vor Acht aus der Heia gepurzelt.


----------



## mzaskar (29. März 2016)

wahltho schrieb:


> Morgen beginnt dann eine kurze 2-Tage-Woche, eigentlich nur 1 1/2 Tage-Woche, denn Mittwoch Nachmittag geht es bereits Richtung Spa...



Viel Spass in Spa  Die strecke kennst du ja mittlerweile gut


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. März 2016)

Ja, aber leider wird es lt. Wettervorhersage wohl ein Regen-Training


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. März 2016)

Am Abend dann gut 2-rädrig nach Hause gelangt, bei trockenem und sonnigen Wetter.

Morgen dann Premier: Mit dem 4-Rad nach EB.

Habe mal für Donnerstag einen Instruktor für Spa kontaktiert, um die Regenlinie am Anfang etwas zu trainieren.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. März 2016)

moin. moin.

4-rädriger Endspurt ...


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (30. März 2016)

Moin.
Zweiter Tag der zweiten kurzen Woche.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. März 2016)

Gut und trocken 4-rädrig nach EB gelangt.

Wird heute ein kurzer Tag, weil ich ja noch nach Spa muss.


----------



## mzaskar (30. März 2016)

Viel Spaß

Ach ja, da für das es heute *nicht* regnen sollte, war es ganz schön feucht am Morgen


----------



## wissefux (30. März 2016)

viel spass in spa. und immer dran denken : fährste quer, siehste mehr. dürfte bei regen leichter umzusetzen sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (31. März 2016)

Moin.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (31. März 2016)

Moin, Moin.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (31. März 2016)

Das heutige Regen-Training in Spa knitterfrei absolviert. Insgesamt ca. 50 Runden gefahren. Der Regen hat zum Schluss zugenommen. Platt und zufrieden in der Hotellobby.

Hier schneit es jetzt gerade


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (1. April 2016)

Morgähhhhn.
Endspurt.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. April 2016)

Moin. Moin.

Sitze noch beim Frühstück.


----------



## mzaskar (1. April 2016)

Und schneeschippen oder Spass haben 
Ich drücke mal die Daumen für letzteres


----------



## mzaskar (1. April 2016)

was buntes


----------



## mzaskar (1. April 2016)

Neue Schneidwerkzeuge


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (2. April 2016)

Moin.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. April 2016)

moin. moin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. April 2016)

moin.


----------



## Sid211985 (3. April 2016)

Mosche 
Hatte jemand schon mal ne Rippenfell Verletzung? Wie lange dauert es denn bis es wieder gut ist?


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (3. April 2016)

Sid211985 schrieb:


> Mosche
> Hatte jemand schon mal ne Rippenfell Verletzung? Wie lange dauert es denn bis es wieder gut ist?



Moin, Moin.
Nope, hatte sowas noch nicht und kann dazu leider nichts sagen.


----------



## wissefux (3. April 2016)

moin moin moin

nein, keine derartige verletzung ... aber auf jeden fall gute besserung!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. April 2016)

Hatte ich auch noch nicht. Wie ist das denn passiert? Ist aber bestimmt schmerzhaft, oder?

Gute Besserung!


----------



## Sid211985 (3. April 2016)

Das war wohl eine Doofe Bewegung als ich in die Knie bin. Dann hat sich wohl zwischen den Rippen was verklemmt und gleichzeitig hat sich das dann entzündet


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (4. April 2016)

Moin.
Gute Besserung auch von mir.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. April 2016)

moin.

Bis kurz nach Acht in der Heia gelegen und dann gut 2-rädrig nach EB in eine lange 4-Tage-Woche gelangt.


----------



## EA-Tec (4. April 2016)

Moin. In wenigen Std. geht's auf die NOS!



wahltho schrieb:


> eine lange 4-Tage-Woche gelangt.



Och, du Armer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. April 2016)

Viel Spass und bleib' heile. Wetter sollte passen.


----------



## mzaskar (4. April 2016)

wahltho schrieb:


> moin.
> 
> Bis kurz nach Acht in der Heia gelegen und dann gut 2-rädrig UH in eine lange 5 Tage Woche .........



Dito mit kleinen Anpassungen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. April 2016)

Am frühen Abend auch wieder gut 2-rädrig nach Hause gelangt.

Pullover war auf dem Rückweg schon zu warm. Zudem ein paar Tropfen Regen abbekommen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. April 2016)

moin.

Wieder fast bis zum Anschlag geschlafen und danach gut 2-rädrig nach EB gelangt.  Heute morgen gab es wieder ein paar Tropfen von oben.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. April 2016)

Am Abend  in einer Regenpause auch gut wieder 2-rädrig nach Hause gelangt.

Halbzeit.


----------



## wissefux (5. April 2016)

mist, halbzeit ist erst morgen mittag ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_g0nzales (6. April 2016)

Moin.



wissefux schrieb:


> mist, halbzeit ist erst morgen mittag ...



Ditopost ..


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. April 2016)

moin. moin.

Bis zum Anschlag geschlafen und danach gut und trocken 2-rädrig nach EB gelangt.


----------



## mzaskar (6. April 2016)

Ich hasse regen am Morgen und nass werden


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. April 2016)

Weichei!


----------



## mzaskar (6. April 2016)

Pah, bin halt sensible


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. April 2016)

Och ein Sensibelchen.


----------



## mzaskar (6. April 2016)

Immer wieder gerne


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. April 2016)

Am frühen Abend bei milden Temperaturen auch wieder gut 2-rädrig nach Hause gelangt.

Morgen heisst es schon wieder Endspurt ...


----------



## kreisbremser (6. April 2016)

Moin liebe Leute. mal etwas das im Interesse von den meisten hier sein dürfte.
dem einen oder der anderen dürfte der pumptrack im Frankfurter Stadtwald bekannt sein. seit einigen Jahren scheint dieses nette Teil geduldet zu sein. hab mir das neulich mal wieder angeschaut und musste feststellen, dass das Teil teils recht vermüllt ist. mir scheissegal wer das ist.
meine Bitte, falls jemand hier mitliest, einen fahrradanhänger hat und hin und wieder im Frankfurter Stadtwald unterwegs oder in nährer Umgebung ( ffm sachsenhausen, neu-Isenburg, dreieich, Offenbach) wohnhaft ist.
bitte schreibt mir eine pn und lasst uns eine kleine entmüllungsaktion veranstalten.
hoffe es ergibt sich was, damit dieses kleine feine Teil eine weile erhalten bleibt.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. April 2016)

moin. moin.

Habe leider keinen Fahrradhänger, sonst würde ich ihn gerne zur Verfügung stellen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_g0nzales (7. April 2016)

Moin.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. April 2016)

w/e...


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (8. April 2016)

Moin.
Endspurt.


----------



## Sid211985 (8. April 2016)

Mosche
Tja nach langen Arztbesuchen weiß ich jetzt was ich hab. Keine Rippenfell entzündung, wie auch immer der Arzt drauf kam. Bei dem gehe ich nicht mehr hin.


Hab nen Bandscheibenvorfall gehabt

Ärzte sind auch nicht mehr das was sie waren 


@kreisbremser 
Ich arbeite in Oberrad und hab nen Sprinter 

Evt kann ich nach der Arbeit mal helfen wenn ich wieder gehe


----------



## kreisbremser (8. April 2016)

Moin,
sehr gern. die Frage ist nur wie kommt das Zeug ausm Wald in den Sprinter. dort hinfahren ist nicht erlaubt denke ich. sind alles waldautobahnen. einen Förster wollt ich auch nicht ansprechen. der Müll dort stammt definitiv von den Kids, die dort fahren und bauen. getroffen hab ich die leider nie.

ansonsten natürlich gute Besserung.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. April 2016)

Mahlzeit.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (9. April 2016)

Moin.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. April 2016)

moin. moin.


----------



## wissefux (10. April 2016)

moin moin moin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. April 2016)

moin moin moin moin.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (10. April 2016)

Moin, moin, moin, moin, moin.


----------



## ratte (10. April 2016)

Tach! 

Heute mal mit dem Rad im Wald verirrt. Vom NFH Richtung Eichkopf hat die Kombination Schlamm + Harvester tiefe Eindrücke hinterlassen.  Mal schauen, ob das wieder gerichtet wird.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. April 2016)

War heute auch im Wald, allerdings nur 2-beinig. Das süsse Gründchen ist wirklich ein herrliches Stück Erde. Zwischenstopp bei einem meiner Lieblingsitaliener an der Hubertushöhe, wo man heute schon draussen sitzen konnte.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. April 2016)

moin. moin.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (11. April 2016)

Moin, moin, moin.
Recht spät dran heute. Wird langsam Zeit für'n Urlaub. Vier Wochen noch ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. April 2016)

N'abend 

Am Abend auch wieder gut 2-rädrig nach Hause gelangt.


----------



## wissefux (11. April 2016)

heute mal wieder seit ewigkeiten dem uschi sport gefrönt. natürlich standesgemäss per bike angereist und mit einem kleinen nightride beendet ...


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (12. April 2016)

Moin.



wissefux schrieb:


> heute mal wieder seit ewigkeiten dem uschi sport gefrönt. natürlich standesgemäss per bike angereist und mit einem kleinen nightride beendet ...



Uschi Sport? Welchen Sport betreibst du denn dort?
Bei uns hier gibt's eine Uschi Bar. Die ist dafür bekannt, dass dort auch eine bestimmte"Sportart"angeboten wird .


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. April 2016)

Mahlzeit!

Uschi-Sport = Unterschichtensport = Fussball


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (13. April 2016)

Moin.
Fast Halbzeit.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. April 2016)

moin moin

Gut und trocken 2-rädrig nach EB gelangt. Leicht nebulös heute da draussen.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (13. April 2016)

wahltho schrieb:


> ...Gut und trocken 2-rädrig nach EB gelangt. Leicht nebulös heute da draussen.


Ebenso zweirädrig unterwegs. Heute gab's endlich mal Sonne hier.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. April 2016)

Jetzt regnet es hier.

Wetteraussichten für die NOS am 22.04. sind aber nach wie vor gut.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (13. April 2016)

wahltho schrieb:


> Jetzt regnet es hier.
> ...


Hatte am Nachmittag hier auch angefangen. Kräftiger Wind, Gewitter, Regen. Hatte dann um 19:15 Uhr die Wahl - In der Arbeit bleiben und bis 20:04 Uhr auf den Zug warten oder Regenklamotten an und auf' s Bike. Hab' mich entschieden, nicht zu warten und bin auch kaum nass geworden, weil der Regen deutlich nachließ .


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. April 2016)

Am Abend auch gut wieder 2-rädrig nach Hause gelangt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_g0nzales (14. April 2016)

Moin.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. April 2016)

moin. moin.

Endspurt ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. April 2016)

N'Abend 

Endlich w/e.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (15. April 2016)

Moin.


wahltho schrieb:


> moin. moin.
> Endspurt ...


Ditopost


----------



## mzaskar (15. April 2016)

Heute noch dann langes weekend  Am Montag ist Sächsilüüte


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. April 2016)

moin. moin.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (15. April 2016)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Heute noch dann langes weekend  Am Montag ist Sächsilüüte


Gibt's das nur in Zürich oder in der ganzen Schweiz?


----------



## mzaskar (15. April 2016)

DAs ist nur in Zürich. Ganz schönes Spektakel  Danach wird die Glut genommen und zünftig gebrötelet oder Grilliert


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. April 2016)

Was es in der Schweiz so alles gibt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. April 2016)

Wetteraussichten für kommenden Freitag in Nürburg bleiben gut. Die Woche danach ist dann Bilsterberg und dann geht das 4-rädrige Spassgefährt für zwei Wochen zum V58-Umbau zu Väth.


----------



## EA-Tec (15. April 2016)

Reist du am Donnerstag schon zum Nürburgring? Ich bin wahrscheinlich am 21. April dort, um ein paar Runden zu drehen, übernachte dann dort, weil ich am 22. Nachmittags noch was zu tun habe, in Koblenz. Vielleicht wink' ich dir am 22. zu


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. April 2016)

Ich fahre schon am Donnerstag Nachmittag direkt von EB hin und übernachte dort im Dorint


----------



## EA-Tec (15. April 2016)

Wollen wir Donnerstag Abend gemeinsam totes Tier verdruecken?


----------



## wissefux (16. April 2016)

moin


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (16. April 2016)

Moin, Moin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sid211985 (16. April 2016)

Moschee

Durfte heute schon um 4 Uhr schaffen

so ein Wetter braucht man nicht


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. April 2016)

moin. moin.

Dann traue ich mich kaum zu posten, dass ich bis 11:30 Uhr in der Heia gelegen habe...



EA-Tec schrieb:


> Wollen wir Donnerstag Abend gemeinsam totes Tier verdruecken?



Lass' uns per PN die Handy-#ern austauschen.

Ich weiss aber noch nicht genau wann ich am Donnerstag in EB loskommen werde. Ich werde das Hotel Abends dann aber nicht mehr verlassen. Wir können uns aber gerne im Dorint zum Essen oder auch nur um was zu zusammen trinken treffen, falls es wie gesagt zeitlich passt.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (17. April 2016)

Moin, Moin.


Sid211985 schrieb:


> so ein Wetter braucht man nicht


Nope, echt nicht.


----------



## Sid211985 (17. April 2016)

Moie

ist irgendwie normal das unter der Woche die Sonne scheint und am Wochenende so ein Mist herrscht


hoffe das wenn ich in de Schmerzwald fahre es besser wird


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. April 2016)

Morgähhnnn


----------



## --bikerider-- (17. April 2016)

*GUTEN MORGEN!!!!*


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. April 2016)

Ei der Iggi, long time no post.


----------



## mzaskar (17. April 2016)

wahltho schrieb:


> Wetteraussichten für kommenden Freitag in Nürburg bleiben gut. Die Woche danach ist dann Bilsterberg und dann geht das 4-rädrige Spassgefährt für zwei Wochen zum V58-Umbau zu Väth.


Was ist ein V58 Umbau??? Ist bestimmt nicht die Anzahl der Zylinder


----------



## mzaskar (17. April 2016)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Was ist ein V58 Umbau??? Ist bestimmt nicht die Anzahl der Zylinder


Ok habe es nach gelesen. Lässt du das ganze Paket machen  dachte dein Streitross wäre schon recht üppig


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. April 2016)

Nicht das ganze Paket, es geht noch mehr: Der V58K. Da kommt auf den V58 noch ein Doppelkompressor drauf. Vaeth-Senior meinte mal vor ein paar Jahren zu mir, dass es auf deutschen Straßen nichts Schnelleres von 200 auf 300 geben würde als den V58K. Halte ich zwar mittlerweile für überholt, ist aber trotzdem eine Ansage gewesen.

Ich lasse nur den V58 Umbau machen, dabei wird der Motor generalüberholt und modifiziert. Er bekommt insbesondere eine andere Kurbelwelle und wird auf 5,8 Liter aufgebaut. Danach ist er dann wesentlich drehfreudiger.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. April 2016)

Bald schafft der Fred die 20k-Grenze und zudem wird er im August 10 Jahre alt, das ist auch eine Ansage.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (18. April 2016)

Moin.
Guten Start in die Woche wünsche ich - und besseres Wetter.


----------



## mzaskar (18. April 2016)

drehfreudiger = mehr Spass  Eine Gute Entscheidung 

Der Fred ist doch bestimmt der älteste im MTB News Universum der regelmässig belabbert wird


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. April 2016)

moin. moin.

Zudem ist dann der Motor generalüberholt und hat nochmal eine ganze Portion mehr Pferdchen.

Bis Acht Uhr gepennt und danach gut und trocken bei sonnigem Wetter 2-rädrig in die EB-Woche gelangt.


----------



## mzaskar (18. April 2016)

Ich mach dann mal Frühstück  Bis 8:30 gepennt und jetzt bin ich hungrig


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. April 2016)

So - Väth holt am 02. Mai morgens mein Spass-4-Rad zum Upgrade bei mir ab.

... sofern es die beiden kommenden Track Days am 22.04. und 30.04. überleben sollte.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. April 2016)

Am Abend bei sonnigem Wetter auch wieder gut und trocken nach Hause gelangt.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (19. April 2016)

Moin.


----------



## Hopi (19. April 2016)

Moin,
ich glaube der Fürst wird wirklich alt, nur noch die WE auf 4 Rädern anzutreffen    Ich frage mich was die ganzen Motortuner machen, wenn es nur noch E Autos gibt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. April 2016)

moin moin.

Klar ist der Fürst inzwischen ein älterer Herr.

Auch ist er in seinem Leben bisher halt zu lange und zu viel 2-Rad gefahren. Gib noch andere Vergnügungen im Leben, als sich auf 2-Rädern durch die Gegend zu bewegen.

Trotzdem gut und trocken 2-rädrig nach EB gelangt.

Ich fahre aber wahrscheinlich im Jahr immer noch mehr 2-Rad als die Meisten anderen hier.


----------



## mzaskar (19. April 2016)

Hopi schrieb:


> Moin,
> ich glaube der Fürst wird wirklich alt, nur noch die WE auf 4 Rädern anzutreffen    Ich frage mich was die ganzen Motortuner machen, wenn es nur noch E Autos gibt



Man kann die Stecker kreativ umgestalten, Tieferlegen, andere Farbe ran und die Pole schön abfeilen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. April 2016)

Elektromotoren kann man auch tunen.


----------



## Sid211985 (19. April 2016)

Also ich fahre nicht mehr so oft. Schade eeigentlich aber das wird sich ändern wenn meine Mädels ihre neuen MTB ' s bekommen. 

Also selbst für Kinder kann man da ein Haufen hHolz über den Tisch werfen !


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. April 2016)

2-Räder sind inzwischen verdammt teuer geworden.

Am Abend auch wieder gut und trocken 2-rädrig nach Hause gelangt.


----------



## Sid211985 (19. April 2016)

Also das Billigste mit Schaltung was ich auch ffür vernünftig halte 349 € 

Und das mal 2 

Aber bis se den lLappen machen Hab ich ja noch 12 Jahre Zeit zum sparen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. April 2016)

@EA-Tec: Ich werde insgesamt zwei Nächte, also von Donnerstag bis Samstag, im Dorint am Ring bleiben. Es kann aber sein, dass ich am Donnerstag erst gegen halb Neun ankommen werde. Lass uns also einfach telefonieren.


----------



## wissefux (20. April 2016)

moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. April 2016)

Morgääähhhnnn.


----------



## mzaskar (20. April 2016)

Sonnenschein und Bodenglätte  hat mich fast auf die Schnauze geworfen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. April 2016)

moin. moin.

Bei herrlich sonnigem Wetter sehr schön 2-rädrig nach EB gelangt.


----------



## EA-Tec (20. April 2016)

wahltho schrieb:


> @EA-Tec: Ich werde insgesamt zwei Nächte, also von Donnerstag bis Samstag, im Dorint am Ring bleiben. Es kann aber sein, dass ich am Donnerstag erst gegen halb Neun ankommen werde. Lass uns also einfach telefonieren.



Ich muss mal gucken, gut möglich, dass ich gar nicht mehr hin fahre, da mir einiges dazwischen gekommen ist. Genaueres weiß ich leider erst morgen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. April 2016)

Die Wetteraussichten für Freitag sind ja genial. Aber Samstag morgen dann Schnee am Ring, wird aber wohl nicht liegen bleiben.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. April 2016)

Am Abend bei herrlichem Sonnenschein auch gut wieder 2-rädrig nach EB gelangt.

Morgen geht es dann ausnahmsweise mal wieder 4-rädrig nach EB, da es von dort direkt an die NOS geht.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (20. April 2016)

Moin.
Diese Woche wieder nicht geschafft, mit dem 2-Rad zu fahren. Stattdessen gab's wieder Überstunden . Sollte kein Dauerzustand werden .


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (21. April 2016)

Moin.
Arbeitsendspurt.
Morgen geht's mit dem Sohnemann in die Kinderchirurgie. Die Nägel im Arm kommen raus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. April 2016)

moin. moin.

Obacht: Seit heute morgen herrscht Blitzerkrieg!!!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. April 2016)

Mit dem Auto nach EB ist echt immer eine Qual. Ich bin froh, dass das wirklich immer nur eine absolute Ausnahme ist.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (22. April 2016)

Moin.
Endspurt.  Gleich geht's nach Traunstein.  Sebastian hat OP. Nägel kommen raus.


----------



## mzaskar (22. April 2016)

Endspurt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. April 2016)

Moin. Moin. 

Gleich geht's rund sagte der Fürst und stieg in sein Spaß-4-Rad.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. April 2016)

Fürst und Spaß-4-Rad haben den heutigen NOS Track Day unbeschadet überstanden.

Das Wetter war absolut genial und die Strecke komplett trocken.

Der Fürst ist nach 13 Runden NOS ziemlich platt und reflektiert noch den Tag beim Abendessen im Hotel. Ist für einen älteren Herren halt doch anstrengend.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (23. April 2016)

Moin.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. April 2016)

Moin Moin

Heute ist hier in der Eifel aber fieses Wetter.


----------



## ratte (23. April 2016)

Nicht nur dort. Feldberg ist leicht gezuckert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. April 2016)

Mahlzeit!


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (24. April 2016)

wahltho schrieb:


> Mahlzeit!


Ditopost.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. April 2016)

Echtes Aprilwetter heute: Sonne und Graupelschauer. Trotzdem eine 2-Bein-Runde durch das süsse Grübchen zur Hubertushöhe zum Managare gedreht


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. April 2016)

moin.moin.

Wieder bis zum Anschlag in der Heia gelegen und danach gut 2-rädrig nach EB gelangt. Es war relativ frisch.

Gestern Abend mal im Heimkino endlich mal den neuen Star Wars geschaut. War aber doch ziemlich enttäuscht von der Handlung, schon wieder ein kaputter Todesstern.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (25. April 2016)

Moin, Moin, Moin,



wahltho schrieb:


> moin.moin.
> 
> Wieder bis zum Anschlag in der Heia gelegen und danach gut 2-rädrig nach EB gelangt. Es war relativ frisch.
> 
> Gestern Abend mal im Heimkino endlich mal den neuen Star Wars geschaut. War aber doch ziemlich enttäuscht von der Handlung, schon wieder ein kaputter Todesstern.


Wieder nur 4-rädrig in die Arbeit geschafft .
Jepp. Wird langsam inflationär mit den Todessternen. Die könnten sich echt mal was neues einfallen lassen .


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. April 2016)

Hatte tlw. auch etwas Probleme der Story zu folgen. Nach und nach sind ja dann alle wieder aufgetaucht und der gute alte Harrison ist ja dann auch gleich wieder abgetreten. Als dann ganz zum Schluss auch noch Luke Skywalker wieder ins Spiel kam war ich irgendwie schon etwas genervt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (25. April 2016)

Alles gut gelauft beim Trackday? Kein Schnee? 

Ich fand den Film auch irgendwie langweilig


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. April 2016)

Track Day am Freitag war super. Geniales sonniges Wetter. Herrlichste Bedingungen, NOS absolut trocken. Insgesamt 13 Runden gedreht.

Next Stop Bilster Berg am kommenden Samstag...


----------



## mzaskar (25. April 2016)

sieht cool aus


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. April 2016)

Am Abend auch wieder gut 2-rädrig nach Hause gelangt.  Es gab zwar ein paar Tropfen von oben. Das war aber nicht weiter tragisch.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (26. April 2016)

Moin.
Kalt.


----------



## wissefux (26. April 2016)

moin. vom star wars war ich auch enttäuscht. todesstern und der einsame luke auf der Insel ... total doof.


----------



## wissefux (26. April 2016)

... und der komische Bösewicht nervte von anfang an ...


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (26. April 2016)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... danach gut 2-rädrig nach ... gelangt. Es war relativ frisch...


Endlich ein Zweiradditopost möglich .


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. April 2016)

moin. moin. moin.



wahltho schrieb:


> .... gut 2-rädrig nach EB gelangt. Es war relativ frisch.



Noch ein Ditopost.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. April 2016)

wissefux schrieb:


> ... und der komische Bösewicht nervte von anfang an ...



Die Story ist m.E. einfach ausgelutscht.

Schade, den ersten Star Wars Film habe ich 1977 in Düsseldorf im Kino gesehen.

Am Abend auch wieder gut und trocken 2-rädrig nach Hause gelangt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_g0nzales (26. April 2016)

wahltho schrieb:


> ...
> Am Abend auch wieder gut und trocken 2-rädrig nach Hause gelangt.



Erneuter Ditopost.


----------



## mzaskar (27. April 2016)

Verrücktes Wetter


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (27. April 2016)

Moin.
Nass.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. April 2016)

moin moin
Trocken.

Gut 2-rädrig nach EB gelangt.

Im Taunus waren der Alde und der Feldberg gestern auch noch leicht gezuckert.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. April 2016)

Zum Glück sind die Wetteraussichten für Samstag für Bilsterberg nach wie vor gut. Auf so einer Piste braucht man echt keinen Regen.


----------



## Hopi (27. April 2016)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Verrücktes Wetter



Wem sagst Du das  der Feldberg hat ja bald mehr Schnee als im Winter.

So heute habe ich mit der Selbstkasteiung weiter gemacht, 1h Rolle, kann ja leider nicht mehr Joggen, da muss man dem Bauch mit andern Mitteln zu Leibe rücken


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. April 2016)

Warum kannst Du nicht mehr Joggen?

Wobei ich sagen muss, dass ich das Joggen auch nicht wieder anfangen würde, weil es für gelenkschädigend halte.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. April 2016)

Am Abend auch gut und trocken wieder 2-rädrig nach Hause gelangt.


----------



## Hopi (27. April 2016)

wahltho schrieb:


> Warum kannst Du nicht mehr Joggen?
> 
> Wobei ich sagen muss, dass ich das Joggen auch nicht wieder anfangen würde, weil es für gelenkschädigend halte.




Knie   ja, Joggen ist umstritten, aber man kann halt richtig viel damit abnehmen. Jetzt halt wieder Rolle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_g0nzales (28. April 2016)

Moin. 
Frost.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. April 2016)

moin. moin.

Hier hat es auch gekniffen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. April 2016)

Das war wirklich eine anstrengende Woche. Zum Glück ist w/e.

Morgen Mittag geht es dann Richtung Bilster Berg.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (29. April 2016)

Moin.
Endspurt .
Viel Spaß @wahltho .


----------



## wissefux (29. April 2016)

moin. dito Endspurt.


----------



## EA-Tec (29. April 2016)

1 Monat Elternzeit!  

Bin dann mal weg bis Ende Mai.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. April 2016)

moin. moin.

Viel Spass in der Elternzeit!


----------



## EA-Tec (29. April 2016)

Danke! Ich komm' mit 10kg mehr zurück, da ich mir fest vorgenommen habe nix zu tun, außer zu angeln und grillen. 

Dir viel Spaß auf'm "Berch"  lass' krachen, Junge!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. April 2016)

Wo geht's denn hin in der Elternzeit,  wenn man fragen darf?


----------



## EA-Tec (29. April 2016)

In die alte Heimat Bosnien, zum Angeln und Grillen, sowie ein paar Tage nach Kroatien, an's Meer... Ende Mai ist das Wetter dort erfahrungsgemäß der absolute Kracher, und mit kleinen Eiern lässt sich's sogar im Meer baden


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (29. April 2016)

EA-Tec schrieb:


> In die alte Heimat Bosnien, zum Angeln und Grillen, sowie ein paar Tage nach Kroatien, an's Meer... Ende Mai ist das Wetter dort erfahrungsgemäß der absolute Kracher, und mit kleinen Eiern lässt sich's sogar im Meer baden



Ende Mai sind wir auch wieder in Hvratska . Letztes Jahr waren die Eier klein genug .


----------



## EA-Tec (29. April 2016)

Wo genau? Ich schwanke noch zwischen Dalmatien und Istrien, und dann halt jedenTag wo anders. Bin ja, heimatbedingt, jedes Jahr mehrmals dort, und kenne das meiste, freue mich aber jedes Mal auf's Neue!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. April 2016)

wahltho schrieb:


> Moin. Moin.
> 
> Gleich geht's rund sagte der Fürst und stieg in sein Spaß-4-Rad.


Ditopost


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (30. April 2016)

Moin.


EA-Tec schrieb:


> Wo genau? Ich schwanke noch zwischen Dalmatien und Istrien, und dann halt jedenTag wo anders. Bin ja, heimatbedingt, jedes Jahr mehrmals dort, und kenne das meiste, freue mich aber jedes Mal auf's Neue!


Dann kennst du dich ja bestens dort aus. An Pfingsten sind wir auf Krk. Dort war es von den Temperaturen her letzte Pfingsten schon warm genug, auch für's Meer (mit besagten kleinen Eiern), und es war touritechnisch wenig los. Zu fahren ist's von hier aus auch nicht weit (Aber das weißt du ja eh). Im Sommer dann eher Dalmatien und Region Dubrovnik. Auch, wenn's weiter oben Dauerregen hat, gibt es ab spätestens Zadar schon Sonne pur.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. Mai 2016)

Moin Moin aus Ostwestfalen.

Der Fürst und sein Spaß-4-Rad haben den gestrigen Track Day am Bilsterberg gut überstanden.

Eine kurze aber sehr heiße Strecke. Die Mausefalle ist der Hammer.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (1. Mai 2016)

Moin, Moin, Moin.


wahltho schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Der Fürst und sein Spaß-4-Rad haben den gestrigen Track Day am Bilsterberg gut überstanden.
> 
> Eine kurze aber sehr heiße Strecke. Die Mausefalle ist der Hammer.


Na, dann noch wünsche ich noch einen entspannten Restsonntag .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EA-Tec (1. Mai 2016)

Welche Stadt auf Krk? Ich bin von der Insel schwer begeistert! Fuer mich der absolute Wahnsinn, Natur pur. 

Fahrt mal nach Zaostrog, wenn ihr Freunde von guter Luft seid. Die Luft dort ist was Besonderes. 

Wir werden in Makarska starten, und dann Tag fuer Tag nach Krk/Malinska reisen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. Mai 2016)

moin. moin.

Bis zum Anschlag in der Heia gelegen. Dann wurde das Spass-4-Rad von Väth für den V58-Umbau abgeholt. Danach bei sonnigem Wetter gut und trocken 2-rädrig nach EB gelangt.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (2. Mai 2016)

Moin, Moin,



wahltho schrieb:


> moin moin
> Trocken.
> 
> Gut 2-rädrig nach ... gelangt.


Ditopost .



EA-Tec schrieb:


> Welche Stadt auf Krk? Ich bin von der Insel schwer begeistert! Fuer mich der absolute Wahnsinn, Natur pur.
> 
> Fahrt mal nach Zaostrog, wenn ihr Freunde von guter Luft seid. Die Luft dort ist was Besonderes.
> 
> Wir werden in Makarska starten, und dann Tag fuer Tag nach Krk/Malinska reisen.


Ach. Ihr startet praktisch im Süden und fahrt dann weiter rauf? Danke für den Tipp. Immer gut, sowas zu wissen . Vielleicht zieht's uns im Sommer nochmal runter.

Jepp. Wir mögen Krk auch sehr. Wir fahren nach Baska. Wollten letztes Jahr von dort aus noch nach Stara Baska rüberwandern, was wir nicht mehr geschafft haben. Wollen wir heuer nachholen.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (2. Mai 2016)

wahltho schrieb:


> ...
> Am Abend auch wieder gut und trocken 2-rädrig nach Hause gelangt.


Und wieder ein Ditopost .


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. Mai 2016)

wahltho schrieb:


> Am Abend auch wieder gut und trocken 2-rädrig nach Hause gelangt.



Noch ein Ditoditopost


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. Mai 2016)

wahltho schrieb:


> moin. moin.
> 
> Bis zum Anschlag in der Heia gelegen. ... Danach bei sonnigem Wetter gut und trocken 2-rädrig nach EB gelangt.



Erneuter Ditopost.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (3. Mai 2016)

Moin, Moin.
Diesmal leider kein Ditopost.
Immerhin fast Halbzeit einer kurzen Vatertagswoche.


----------



## mzaskar (3. Mai 2016)

Heute ist quasi schon Donnerstag


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. Mai 2016)

Der V58-Umbau meines Schätzchens hat begonnen:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_g0nzales (4. Mai 2016)

Moin.
Kleiner Endspurt.


----------



## mzaskar (4. Mai 2016)

Dann bin ich ja mal auf das nachher Bild gespannt 

Wird auch noch etwas am Blech geändert?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. Mai 2016)

moin moin.

Nein, am Blech wird nichts geändert.

Ich bekomme hinter eine komplette Bilder CD von Väth.

Bei herrlichem, fast schon sommerlichen Wetter gut und trocken 2-rädrig nach EB gelangt.


----------



## mzaskar (4. Mai 2016)

Quasi ein Wolf im Schafspelz


----------



## mzaskar (4. Mai 2016)

Eigentlich wollte ich am Wochenende in die Berge wandern und Biken

http://www.mythenregion.ch/winter/info/webcams/webcam/bergstation-rotenflue/

Ich glaube ich gehe Skifahren


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. Mai 2016)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Quasi ein Wolf im Schafspelz



Naja wie ein Schaf sieht er schon heute nicht aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (4. Mai 2016)

Ein Schaf auf Krawall gebürstet


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. Mai 2016)

Ich glaube so viel tut sich das nicht mehr.

Am Abend auch wieder gut und trocken 2-rädrig nach Hause gelangt.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Mai 2016)

moin. moin.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (5. Mai 2016)

Moin, Moin, Moin.
Wünsche allen Vätern einen schönen V-Tag .


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Mai 2016)

Dito!

Herrlich warmes Wetter da draussen. Heute geht es per 2-Bein zur Lodge am Opelzoo zum Chateaubriand-Spachteln.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Mai 2016)

N'abend.

Der Sommer ist da.

Porterhouse Steak, anstatt Chateubriand in der Lodge.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (6. Mai 2016)

Moin.
Endspuhurt.


----------



## wissefux (6. Mai 2016)

was für ein herrlicher arbeitstag ...


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (6. Mai 2016)

basti321 schrieb:


> ...
> Endspuhurt.


Done .


----------



## mzaskar (7. Mai 2016)

wahltho schrieb:


> N'abend.
> 
> Der Sommer ist da.
> 
> Porterhouse Steak, anstatt Chateubriand in der Lodge.



Tönt mindestens genau so lecker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_g0nzales (7. Mai 2016)

Moin.
Sonne pur .


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. Mai 2016)

basti321 schrieb:


> Moin.
> Sonne pur .



 Ditopost


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. Mai 2016)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Tönt mindestens genau so lecker



Yepp:


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (8. Mai 2016)

basti321 schrieb:


> Moin.
> Sonne pur .


Erneuter Ditopost.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. Mai 2016)

basti321 schrieb:


> Moin.
> Sonne pur .



Erneuter Ditoditopost.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. Mai 2016)

moin.

Bei sehr schönem sonnigen Wetter gut 2-rädrig nach EB gelangt.


----------



## mzaskar (9. Mai 2016)

Ich habe heute mal die Fürstliche Vorgehensweise genutzt 

Regen --> Regenradar checken --> warten ==> trocken und 2-rädrig zur Arbeit


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (9. Mai 2016)

Moin, Moin.
Letzte Arbeitswoche vor'm Urlaub.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (10. Mai 2016)

Moin.
Gleich geht's auf die Piste,  Tagung im Kloster Irsee.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. Mai 2016)

Auch heute wieder bis zum Anschlag in der Heia gelegen und danach sehr schön 2-rädrig nach EB gelangt.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. Mai 2016)

Am Abend auch wieder gut und trocken nach Hause gelangt.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. Mai 2016)

wahltho schrieb:


> Auch heute wieder bis zum Anschlag in der Heia gelegen und danach sehr schön 2-rädrig nach EB gelangt.



Ditopost


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (11. Mai 2016)

Tagung beendet.
Noch zwei Arbeitstage bis zum Urlaub.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (12. Mai 2016)

Moin.
Vorletzter Arbeitstag.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Mai 2016)

wahltho schrieb:


> Auch heute wieder bis zum Anschlag in der Heia gelegen und danach sehr schön 2-rädrig nach EB gelangt.



Erneuter Ditopost


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_g0nzales (13. Mai 2016)

Moin.
Endspurt.


----------



## wissefux (13. Mai 2016)

yep. dito.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Mai 2016)

moin. moin.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (13. Mai 2016)

basti321 schrieb:


> ...
> Endspurt.


Done .
Zwei Wochen Urlaub .


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Mai 2016)

Glückwunsch!


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (13. Mai 2016)

Danköö !!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Mai 2016)

Ich habe mir nach Jahren mal wieder eine echte Erkältung eingefangen.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (13. Mai 2016)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich habe mir nach Jahren mal wieder eine echte Erkältung eingefangen.


Mist. Kein Wunder bei diesem Wetter.
Wünsche gute Besserung!


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (14. Mai 2016)

Moin.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. Mai 2016)

moin. moin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_g0nzales (15. Mai 2016)

Moin.


wahltho schrieb:


> moin. moin.


Weiterhin gute Besserung !


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. Mai 2016)

moin. moin.

Merci und einen schönen Urlaub!


----------



## wissefux (16. Mai 2016)

moin. und hat es sich schon gebessert ?


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (16. Mai 2016)

Moin,


wahltho schrieb:


> moin. moin.
> Merci und einen schönen Urlaub!


Danköö .



wissefux schrieb:


> moin. und hat es sich schon gebessert ?


Ditofragepost?


----------



## EA-Tec (16. Mai 2016)

Seid ihr schon in Kroatien? Wie ist das Wetter dort?


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (16. Mai 2016)

Hi EA-Tec,


EA-Tec schrieb:


> Seid ihr schon in Kroatien? Wie ist das Wetter dort?


Nope. Wir fahren am 21.. Ich schaue schon dauernd im I-Net. Aber es sieht nicht so prickelnd aus . Hoffe, die Aussichten bessern sich noch .


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. Mai 2016)

wissefux schrieb:


> moin. und hat es sich schon gebessert ?



Yepp - Erkältung ist fast weg.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. Mai 2016)

moin.

Gut und trocken 2-rädrig nach EB gelangt. Frisch da draussen.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (17. Mai 2016)

Moin, Moin,



wahltho schrieb:


> moin.
> 
> Gut und trocken 2-rädrig nach EB gelangt. Frisch da draussen.


klingt als wärst du wieder fit .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. Mai 2016)

Ich bin fast wieder ok. Ich fahre aber immer mit dem 2-Rad, auch wenn ich erkältet bin.


----------



## wissefux (18. Mai 2016)

moin. ich steige mehr und mehr auf 4 rad bzw. huf um ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. Mai 2016)

moin. moin. Bei mir wird es bis zum Ende meines Berufslebens in ein paar Jahren beim 2-Rad bleiben.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (18. Mai 2016)

Moin, Moin, Moin.
Glaube, ich bleibe auch beim 2-Rad. Da fällt man nicht ganz so tief.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (19. Mai 2016)

Moin,

allen noch nicht ganz Gesunden vollständige Genesung und allen Vierhufliebhabern einen guten Ritt.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. Mai 2016)

moin. moin.

Ich bin auch Vierhufliebhaber, aber in der Linie von denjenigen, die eine gute Woche in Essig mit Gemüse eingelegt wurden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (19. Mai 2016)

Vierhuf oder Vierpaarhufer auf dem Grill ist immer gerne genommen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. Mai 2016)

So: Bei den 4-Rad-Aktivitäten für Q3 noch mal nachgelegt:

11. Juni Hockenheim mit Pistenclub (bereits geplant)
14./15. August - Fahrtechniktraining mit Capricorn auf der NOS
01. September - Track Day mit Schnellschwaben auf der NOS
08. September- Spa Trackday mit Curbstone.

Und am 25. Juni geht es mit dem Spass-4-Rad ab in die Alpen.

Überlege zur Zeit, mir noch ein weiteres Spass-4-Rad fürs Grobe, in Form eines Renault Megane RS Cup anzuschaffen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. Mai 2016)

moin. moin.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (20. Mai 2016)

Moin, Moin, Moin.
Heute lange gepennt.


----------



## wissefux (20. Mai 2016)

wieso ausgerechnet einen renault megane rs cup? was heißt in diesem zusammenhang "fürs grobe"?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. Mai 2016)

Für die grobe Heizerei auf der Rennstrecke. Die Dinger sind super geeignet, relativ preisgünstig und zuverlässig. Habe sie schon mehrfach auf Rennstrecken erlebt. Die gehen ab wie ein Zäpfchen und sind ab Werk eigentlich NOS-tauglich.

Am Bilsterberg war ein Trio von Denen, mein lieber Scholli, sag ich nur.

http://suchen.mobile.de/fahrzeuge/d...ariant1.modelDescription=Cup+RS&pageNumber=1#

Da kann man sich fünf von kaufen, anstatt eines Porsche GT 3 RS


----------



## wissefux (20. Mai 2016)

klar, dass die günstiger sind als Porsche und benz. aber es gäbe ja auch focus rs oder seat oder golf oder oder oder in ähnlicher preislage ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. Mai 2016)

Die tauchen interessanterweise aber kaum bei den Track Days auf den Rennstrecken auf.  Renault Meganes dagegen recht häufig und sogar rudelweise. Nach einer Reihe von Gesprächen dort scheinen sie wirklich am Geeignetsten zu sein, resp. das beste Preis-Leistungsverhältnis zu bieten.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (21. Mai 2016)

Moin.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (22. Mai 2016)

Moin.
Sonne pur.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. Mai 2016)

moin.

Yepp - Sonne pur


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. Mai 2016)

Die 2007er Hope Mini an A.s Argon RoCC war defekt. Einer der Kolben war offensichtlich undicht. Zum Glück hatte ich noch Kolben und Rebuild Kits im Keller und konnte die Bremse schnell generalüberholen. Das notwendige Spezialwerkzeug hatte ich mir damals auch mal gekauft.

Hope ist goil. Für alle Bremsen sind immer noch die Ersatzteile komplett lieferbar.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. Mai 2016)

moin. moin.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (23. Mai 2016)

Moin, Moin, Moin.
Dobre dan .


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. Mai 2016)

tach


----------



## wissefux (24. Mai 2016)

auch


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (24. Mai 2016)

N'Abend.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. Mai 2016)

Gute Nacht


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (24. Mai 2016)

Gute N8 .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. Mai 2016)

moin


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (25. Mai 2016)

Moin, Moin.


----------



## mzaskar (25. Mai 2016)

schön war es am Wochenende


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. Mai 2016)

moin


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (26. Mai 2016)

Moin, Moin.


----------



## wissefux (27. Mai 2016)

moin, ab in den fph ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_g0nzales (27. Mai 2016)

Moin, Moin.
Ab nach Hause.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. Mai 2016)

moin. moin.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (28. Mai 2016)

Moin.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. Mai 2016)

moin. moin.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (29. Mai 2016)

Moin. 
Wieder scheint die Sonne. Gewitter gab's auch keine.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. Mai 2016)

Tach auch


----------



## wissefux (30. Mai 2016)

moin. endlich wieder 5 tage wochen ...


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (30. Mai 2016)

Moin, Moin,



wissefux schrieb:


> moin. endlich wieder 5 tage wochen ...


Ditopost .


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. Mai 2016)

moin, moin,



wissefux schrieb:


> moin. endlich wieder 5 tage wochen ...



Ebenfalls Ditopost.

Am Wochenende im Westerwald den V58-Umbau eingefahren und zudem zwei Megane RS Cup Trophy-R probegefahren. Einer ist in der engeren Wahl.


----------



## mzaskar (30. Mai 2016)

Das Ding schein ja echt ein Knaller zu sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. Mai 2016)

Hält m.W. für Frontriebler derzeit den NOS-Rekord.


----------



## mzaskar (30. Mai 2016)

https://nurburgringlaptimes.com/lap-times-top-100/


Das weiss das I-Net darüber 

Bunte Blüten treibt die Rekordjagd vor allem bei den Fronttrieblern. Im März 2014 luchste Seat mit dem León Cupra 280 der Konkurrenz von Renault den Rekord für Serienfahrzeuge mit Vorderradantrieb ab. Die Zeit für den Seat Leon Cupra 280 mit Performance Pack: 7:58,44 Minuten. Die Franzosen konterten drei Monate später mit ihrem Mégane R.S. 275 Trophy-R. Der Fronttriebler umrundete die Nordschleife in 7:54,36 Minuten - also knapp vier Sekunden schneller.

Was erst neun Monate später bekannt wurde: Diese Bestmarke wäre nie eine Bestmarke gewesen. Weil Honda dazwischenfunkte. Ein Prototyp des Honda Civic Type R soll bei Testfahrten im Mai 2014 eine Zeit von 7:50,63 Minuten in den Nordschleifen-Asphalt gemeißelt haben. 2,0-Liter-Vierzylinder-Turbo, Antriebsstrang, Aufhängungen, Bremsen und Aerodynamik-Konfiguration sollen der Produktionsversion entsprochen haben, die auf dem Genfer Autosalon 2015 enthüllt wurde.

Ganz dem Serienstandard entsprach der Honda Civic Type R dann aber doch nicht. Die Japaner installierten einen Überrollkäfig. Laut eigener Aussage um die Sicherheit zu erhöhen. Und nicht, um die Steifigkeit zu verbessern. Aus Gewichtskompensationsgründen schmiss Honda dafür Beifahrersitz, Klimaanlage und Audio-Zubehör raus.

Ausgemistet hat auch VW. Der Golf GTI Clubsport S verzichtet auf die Rückbank, den variablen Laderaumboden, Dämmaterial, Hutablage, Fußmatten und Haubendämpfung. Dazu sorgt eine Portion Aluminium an der Vorderachse und den Bremstöpfen für ein paar Pfunde weniger. Die Magerkost würzt VW mit 310 PS und einer speziellen Abstimmung für die Nordschleife (>>> zur Vorstellung). Das Ergebnis: 7:49:21 min für den VW Golf GTI Clubsport, und damit rund 1,4 Sekunden schneller als der Type R - ein neuer Rundenzeitenrekord.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. Mai 2016)

Bei Track Days tauchen so gut wie keine Golfs und Seats auf. Dafür aber jede Menge Meganes, tlw. gleich rodelweise (Bilsterberg gleich drei davon).

Der Megane RS Cup ist halt most bang for the buck. Zudem hält er. Habe da ein finanziell fast unschlagbares Angebot.

Dann könnte ich meinen frisch umgebauten SLK schonen.


----------



## mzaskar (31. Mai 2016)

Das klingt nach einem Plan. Ich denke auch, dass etwaige Reperaturen am Blechkleid beim Megane etwas günstiger kommen  

Bin echt mal gespannt ob du dir einen nimmst. Ist ja gleich ein Grund mal wieder in Frankfurt vorbei zu schauen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (31. Mai 2016)

moin. moin.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (31. Mai 2016)

Moin, Moin.
Zweirädrig gut und gerade noch trocken in die Arbeit gelangt.


----------



## wissefux (31. Mai 2016)

ich denke grade über ne Zugmaschine nach ... wird wahrscheinlich ein Yeti 2.0 tdi 4x4 ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (31. Mai 2016)

Zugmaschine habe ich schon: GLA 250 4-Matic.


----------



## wissefux (31. Mai 2016)

wie viel zieht der denn so?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (31. Mai 2016)

Habe ich nicht bisher nicht getestet, hat aber auch 220 PS.

Habe die Anhängerkupplung aber eigentlich auch nur für Fahrradträger genommen. Habe nix zu ziehen.


----------



## wissefux (31. Mai 2016)

1800 kg ... zu wenig. brauche 2000 kg. der tdi Yeti packt 2100 kg und ist bestimmt günstiger


----------



## Deleted 68955 (31. Mai 2016)

Aber halt kein Mezze ...


----------



## wissefux (31. Mai 2016)




----------



## speedy_g0nzales (31. Mai 2016)

Aufgrund des -Wetters vielrädrig auf der Schiene nach Hause gerollt.
Nur das letzte Stückchen wurde zweirädrig zurückgelegt.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (1. Juni 2016)

Moin.
Mistwetter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. Juni 2016)

moin.moin.

Vorderhöhe ist es noch ok.


----------



## mzaskar (1. Juni 2016)

Yeti ist   150 Tkm und noch keine Reperatur


----------



## wissefux (1. Juni 2016)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Yeti ist   150 Tkm und noch keine Reperatur



genau sowas brauche ich


----------



## mzaskar (1. Juni 2016)

Zahnriemen wird zwischen 180 Tkm und 210 Tkm gewechselt. Kosten in der Schweiz ca 1000 CHF. Wartung alle 30 Tkm kosten zwischen 250 - 550 CHF


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. Juni 2016)

Knapp vor dem Regen noch gut 2-rädrig nach Hause gelangt.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (2. Juni 2016)

basti321 schrieb:


> Moin.
> Mistwetter.


Ditopost.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. Juni 2016)

moin

Vorderhöhe nur ganz leichter Nieselregen, also wie immer gut 2-rädrig nach EB gelangt.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. Juni 2016)

Am Abend auch wieder gut und trocken 2-rädrig nach Hause gelangt.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (3. Juni 2016)

Moin.
Endspurt..Endlich mal trocken.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. Juni 2016)

moin.moin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_g0nzales (3. Juni 2016)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... gut 2-rädrig nach  NÖ gelangt.


Ditopost .


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (3. Juni 2016)

wahltho schrieb:


> Am Abend auch wieder gut und trocken 2-rädrig nach Hause gelangt.


Ditopost .
Zum ersten Mal in diesem Jahr auf dem Innuferweg .


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (4. Juni 2016)

Moin.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. Juni 2016)

moin. moin.

Nachdem letztes Wochenende der Westerwald dran war, geht es diese Woche zum weiteren Einfahren des V58-Umbaus in die Pfalz...


----------



## ratte (4. Juni 2016)

Wie oft muss man sowas denn einfahren?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. Juni 2016)

Die Frage ist eher wie viele Kilometer 

1.500. Die muss ich bis zur Alpentour in knapp drei Wochen runtergaben und dann noch zum Ölwechsel zu Väth.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Juni 2016)

Moin. Moin.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (5. Juni 2016)

Moin, Moin, Moin.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (6. Juni 2016)

Moin.
Zweirädrig trocken und gut auf Arbeit gelangt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. Juni 2016)

moin. moin.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (7. Juni 2016)

Moin.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. Juni 2016)

moin. moin.

Ganz schön heiss da draussen.


----------



## wissefux (8. Juni 2016)

moin


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (8. Juni 2016)

Moin, Moin.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. Juni 2016)

Tach


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (9. Juni 2016)

moin. gut 2 rädrig in den fph gelangt.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. Juni 2016)

moin. moin. erstmal rasen gemäht.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (9. Juni 2016)

Moin.
Gut 2 rädrig auf Arbeit gelangt.
Ditopost.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (9. Juni 2016)

Was passiert, wenn man nach der Arbeit trocken losfährt und es dann zunächst leicht, dann kontinuierlich doller anfängt zu regnen?

Man stellt sich Fragen . Regenklamotten anziehen?  Ja, nein, ja, nein, ja, nein. Kein Bock,  hört vielleicht bald wieder auf, mag nicht anhalten, kostet Zeit, zu spät, bin eh schon pitschnass, rentiert sich nicht mehr. Egal .

Schuhe sind ausgestopft, Jacke und nasse Sachen aufgehangen, morgen soll's trocken sein für den Endspurt .


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. Juni 2016)

Regenklamotten werden eh hoffnungslos überbewertet.

Ich hab nie welche dabei und früher als ich jeden Tag noch die langen Strecken gefahren bin, habe ich sie auf dem Rückweg auch fast nie angezogen, weil man dann genauso nass wird wie ohne.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (10. Juni 2016)

Moin. 
Sonniger Endspurt .


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. Juni 2016)

moin moin.

Heute morgen mit dem Spass-4-Rad zum Einfahrölwechsel bei Väth in Aschaffenbach gewesen.

Jetzt wird endlich wieder so richtig Gas gegeben...


----------



## wissefux (10. Juni 2016)

basti321 schrieb:


> Moin.
> Sonniger Endspurt .


ditopost


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. Juni 2016)

N'Abend zurück vom Hockenheimring.

Trackday mit dem Pistenclub.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (11. Juni 2016)

N'Abend.


wahltho schrieb:


> N'Abend zurück vom Hockenheimring.
> 
> Trackday mit dem Pistenclub.


War's trocken?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Juni 2016)

moin. moin.

Yepp - Wetter hat zum Glück gehalten. Erst bei meinem letzten Stint fing es dann etwas an zu regnen, aber da ich da eh schon müde war und nach Hause wollte, war mir das egal.

Der Tag fing aber schon goil an, als ich am Frankfurter Nordwestkreuz um kurz vor Sieben auf die A5 aufgefahren bin, waren da gerade zwei rote Testarossas. Mit denen bin ich dann "gemütlich" bis zur Abfahrt Hockenheim über die Bahn gegondelt.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (12. Juni 2016)

N'Abend


----------



## wissefux (13. Juni 2016)

schlaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaand


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (13. Juni 2016)

Moin


wissefux schrieb:


> schlaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaand


Naja. So prickelnd ham se gestern nicht gespielt, fand ich.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Juni 2016)

moin. moin.

Wer hat was mit wem gespielt?


----------



## mzaskar (13. Juni 2016)

wahltho schrieb:


> moin moin.
> 
> Heute morgen mit dem Spass-4-Rad zum Einfahrölwechsel bei Väth in Aschaffenbach gewesen.
> 
> Jetzt wird endlich wieder so richtig Gas gegeben...



Hast du dich den jetzt für ein zweit Spass-4-Rad entschieden


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Juni 2016)

Yepp - Es wird ein Renault Megane RS Cup Trophy.

Bin konkret an einem ein Jahr alten Fahrzeug dran, wobei sich morgen entscheiden sollte, ob ich ihn bekomme. Ich bin ihn schon Probe gefahren und wir sind uns vom Preis her auch einig, aber der derzeitige Besitzer muss noch checken, ob ein Wunschnachfolgefahrzeug derzeit lieferbar ist.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Juni 2016)

wahltho schrieb:


> Yepp - Es wird ein Renault Megane RS Cup Trophy.
> 
> Bin konkret an einem ein Jahr alten Fahrzeug dran, wobei sich morgen entscheiden sollte, ob ich ihn bekomme. Ich bin ihn schon Probe gefahren und wir sind uns vom Preis her auch einig, aber der derzeitige Besitzer muss noch checken, ob ein Wunschnachfolgefahrzeug derzeit lieferbar ist.



Gerade gekauft!


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (13. Juni 2016)

wahltho schrieb:


> Gerade gekauft!


Herzlichen Glühstrumpf .

Nach getaner Arbeit wieder gut und trocken zweirädrig nach Hause gelangt .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_g0nzales (14. Juni 2016)

Moin.
Wie (fast) immer kühl und nass.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (14. Juni 2016)

Trocken zweirädrig in die Arbeit gelangt.
Schneckenslalom extrem bei dem Wetter . Klebt so an Jacke und Helm das Zeug.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. Juni 2016)

moin. moin.

Musste mich heute morgen auf dem Weg nach EB für 10 Minuten unterstellen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. Juni 2016)

Am Samstag wird das zweite Spass-4-Rad abgeholt.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (14. Juni 2016)

wahltho schrieb:


> ...
> Musste mich heute morgen auf dem Weg nach EB für 10 Minuten unterstellen.


Nach der Arbeit auf dem zweirädrigen Heimweg auch kurz an 'ner Bushaltestelle untergestellt und Gamaschen, sowie Regenjacke angezogen. So kam ich zumindest trockenen Fußes nach Hause. Jetzt regnet's wieder in Strömen. Echt nervig dieses Wetter heuer.


----------



## wissefux (15. Juni 2016)

wahltho schrieb:


> Am Samstag wird das zweite Spass-4-Rad abgeholt.



fast ditopost.

ich kaufe allerdings nicht mehr, sondern tausche ...
es wird ein schneetiger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_g0nzales (15. Juni 2016)

Moin.
Wetter wie immer.
Endspurt  in ein langes WE .


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. Juni 2016)

moin. moin.

Heute morgen mal die Regenjacke übergezogen, da es leicht geregnet hat.


----------



## mzaskar (15. Juni 2016)

Glückwunsch zum neuen Spassgerät 
Machst du jetzt eigentlich an dein erstes Spassgefährt einen Haken und ziehst damit dein zweites Spassgerät an die Rennstrecke 

Wünsche dir viel Spass mit dem neuen Rennpferdchen


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (15. Juni 2016)

wahltho schrieb:


> Heute morgen mal die Regenjacke übergezogen, da es leicht geregnet hat.


Ditopost. Alerdings die volle Montur, da es doch ein bisserl doller war. Kaum war ich unterwegs, hat' s dann aufgehòrt .


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (16. Juni 2016)

Moin.
WE .


wissefux schrieb:


> schlaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaand


Ditopost ab 21 Uhr .


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. Juni 2016)

moin.

Schmaaaaaaaaannnnnddddd!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. Juni 2016)

moin. moin.

Es gibt übrigens neue feste Blitzer: auf der Limesspange Höhe Liederbach/B8 in beide Richtungen.


----------



## mzaskar (17. Juni 2016)

Nieder mit den Blitzer


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. Juni 2016)

Blitzerkrieg!!!


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (17. Juni 2016)

Moin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EA-Tec (17. Juni 2016)

Mahlzeit!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. Juni 2016)

Nachdem mein Spass-4-Rad #1 nach dem Väth V58-Umbau und den Einfahrkilometern am letzten Samstag zum ersten Mal auf dem Hockenheimring wieder so richtig ausgeführt wurde





wurde heute mein neues Spass-4-Rad #2 in Form eines ein Jahr alten Renault Megane RS Trophy Cup abgeholt:





Spass-4-Rad #2 wird ab jetzt fürs Grobe eingesetzt, also insb. für Track Days, z.b. auf der NOS.


----------



## mzaskar (18. Juni 2016)

schickes Pony


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (18. Juni 2016)

Moin, Moin.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (19. Juni 2016)

basti321 schrieb:


> Moin, Moin.


Ditopost.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. Juni 2016)

tach auch.

Jetzt soll das Wetter ja mal besser werden.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (19. Juni 2016)

wahltho schrieb:


> ...
> Jetzt soll das Wetter ja mal besser werden.


Dein Wort in Wettergottes Ohr. Hier hat's Dauerregen .


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (20. Juni 2016)

Moin.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. Juni 2016)

Tach auch.

Warm und sonnig hier in Vorderhöhe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## buntspecht (20. Juni 2016)

trocken und warm im büro.
leider ist die aussicht nicht so dolle, zu wenig grün.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. Juni 2016)

Diese Woche noch, dann zwei Wochen Urlaub und ab mit dem Spass-4-Rad in die Alpen.


----------



## wissefux (20. Juni 2016)

Diese Woche noch, dann drei Wochen Urlaub und ab mit dem Spass-4-Rad keine Ahnung wo hin ...


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (21. Juni 2016)

Moin.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. Juni 2016)

moin. moin.

Heute morgen Zulassungsstelle Teil 2: Diesmal den Megane ummelden.


----------



## EA-Tec (21. Juni 2016)

Moin moin, einige meiner Kollegen sind heut' in den heiligen Hallen des Fürsten wahltho in EB - ich bin nicht dabei, hab' so kurzfristig keine Zeit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (21. Juni 2016)

schland


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. Juni 2016)

schmand


----------



## mzaskar (22. Juni 2016)

Moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. Juni 2016)

moin. moin.

Heute erstmal die präventiven Ersatzbremsbeläge, die ich für Track Days immer im Kofferraum habe, für den Megane abgeholt.

Wenn man Mezze-Werkstätten gewöhnt ist, muss man sich an das "Flair" der Werkstätten von Herstellern wie VW und Renault immer erst gewöhnen...


----------



## mzaskar (22. Juni 2016)

Hast du auch schon die Felgen mit den Rennreifen bestellt ?

wie zum Beispiel: Der *Michelin Pilot Super Sport* ist ein Ultra High Performance Reifen für sportliche Autos. Er wird von einigen Herstellern bereits werksseitig auf Neuwagen ausgeliefert wie im Falle des S60 und des V60 Polestar. Dabei handelt es sich um die leistungsstärksten Serien-Volvos aller Zeiten. Sie stellen ganz besondere Anforderungen an einen Reifen, wenn sie beispielsweise in unter fünf Sekunden von 0 auf 100 km/h beschleunigen. Da darf der Pneu weder durchdrehen noch schnell verschleißen. Der schwedische Autohersteller hat in Tests festgestellt, dass der Michelin Pilot Super Sport perfekt zu den Fahreigenschaften dieser Modelle passt. Doch warum?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. Juni 2016)

Hat er doch schon serienmässig.


----------



## EA-Tec (22. Juni 2016)

Der Megane ist schon ein Preis-/Leistungsknaller. Mich stoeren zwei Dinge: Handschaltung (pfui) und Frontantrieb. Wobei der Frontantrieb bei unserem Fahrkoennen nicht der begrenzende Faktor ist. 

Fuer kommendes Jahr steht ein Fahrzeugwechsel fuer meine Frau an... ich schwanke zwischen m135i und A45 AMG.


----------



## mzaskar (22. Juni 2016)

ah ok  und A45 AMG 

mal was anderes  LECKER


----------



## EA-Tec (22. Juni 2016)

Du musst mal die Dry Aged Burger von otto Gourmet probieren! Richtig richtig gut! 

Ich werd' demnächst mal zu www.der-ludwig.de fahren - soll auch sehr gut sein.


----------



## mzaskar (22. Juni 2016)

Habe mir vom Otto das EM Packet bestellt  

Der Ludwig liefert leider nicht in die Schweiz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EA-Tec (22. Juni 2016)

Wenn du mal in FFM bist, nimmst dir einfach was mit - der ist ja nicht sooo weit weg.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. Juni 2016)

Habe den A45 letztes Jahr mal in Spa kurz angetestet. Kann ich nicht empfehlen, obwohl ich eigentlich AMG-Fan bin. Ist für mich ehrlich gesagt auch kein echter AMG. Der zieht für 'nen AMG auch nicht wirklich 'nen Hering vom Teller. Ein ernst zunehmendes Track Tool ist das jedenfalls nicht.

Jetzt habe ich neben dem V58 SLK noch 'nen kompromissloses Track Tool gesucht. Der Megane ist mit der Ausstattung (Öhlins, Brembo, Acrapovic-Auspuffanlage, Sperrdifferential, Recaros, RS Monitor, etc. ) einfach für die Nordschleife gebaut. Sportliches Fahren mit Handschaltung ist nach den Jahren mit Automatik auch mal wieder interessant und in Kombination mit der Sperre ist der Frontantrieb perfekt. Wahrscheinlich lasse ich mir aber noch 'nen CAE-Shifter einbauen. Den habe ich schon mal angetastet und gefällt mir sehr gut und evtl. kriegt er auch noch eine kleine Leistungssteigerung verpasst. Gefühlt hat er jetzt schon mehr als die eingetragenen 275 PS.


----------



## wissefux (22. Juni 2016)

geht der megane flotter als der mezze?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. Juni 2016)

Welchen Mezze meinst Du jetzt gerade?

Der SLK V58 geht natürlich immer noch flotter im Anzug, da er deutlich mehr PS und Drehmoment hat. Als Track Tool geht aber insgesamt natürlich der Megane flotter, da von der Gesamtabstimmung (Fahrwerk, etc. ) her für die NOS ausgelegt ist. Gleiches sollte für den A45 gelten, wobei ich mir da auch bzgl. des Anzuges nach einem leichten Chip-Tuning am Megane nicht mehr sicher wäre.


----------



## wissefux (22. Juni 2016)

ich bin da bei autos wie beim biken: gelände würde mich irgendwie mehr reizen als asphaltsurfen ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. Juni 2016)

SUVs kann ich gar nicht ab. Den GLA habe ich nur wegen der höheren Sitzposition, die im Alltag von Vorteil ist, genommen. Die neue B-Klasse ist ja inzwischen leider eine echt Limousine ohne Sandwich-Bauweise.


----------



## wissefux (22. Juni 2016)

man kann auch mit flachen buggys ins gelände ... und grade die hohe sitzposition gefällt mir am suv.


----------



## EA-Tec (22. Juni 2016)

SUVs sind einfach super - hätte ich keinen Firmenwagen, würde mein nächstes privates Auto ein SUV werden. 

Meine Frau benötigt einen kompakten Wagen, in welchen Baby und Kinderwagen reinpassen. Ich darf den Motor aussuchen  ich persönlich hätte ja gern etwas unvernünftiges ala Nissan GT-R, aber das macht einfach keinen Sinn für'n Alltag. Mercedes hat auf der NOS generell nicht so viel zu suchen, aber für meine Amateur-Fahrkünste reicht 'n A45 allemal. Oder halt der m135i, der dann ein ganz anderes Kaliber ist, und 'ne ganze Ecke besser um's Eck geht. 

Aber mal schauen... sind ja noch paar Monate hin, und die ein oder andere Probefahrt wird durchgeführt.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. Juni 2016)

Zum Glück sind die Geschmäcker verschieden. BMW geht bei mir zum Beispiel markenmässig gar nicht.

Wenn Du ein Auto für Track Days und Rennstrecke nutzen willst, achte aber genau auf die AGBs. Manche Versicherungen schliessen Fahrten auf Rennstrecken (inkl. Publikumsfahrten) inzwischen komplett aus. Insb. falls Du finanziert oder least, solltest Du darauf achten.

Ich habe den Megane (bar bezahlt) jetzt bei der Allianz versichert. Die sind zwar deutlich teurer, dafür aber auch kulant was Track Days, etc. angeht, wie ich aus dem Bekanntenkreis gehört habe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. Juni 2016)

Gerade noch den Track Day auf der NOS am 25. Juli mit Schnelleschwaben gebucht. Somit gibt es dieses Jahr noch 3 x NOS und 1 x Spa.


----------



## EA-Tec (22. Juni 2016)

Bin schon seit Jahren mit allen Autos bei der Allianz - früher waren die tatsächlich deutlich teurer, aber mittlerweile zahlt man dort genau so viel/wenig wie bei anderen Versicherungen auch. Sind auch eine der wenigen Versicherungen, welche standardmäßig GAP drin haben - im Falle eines Unfalles mit einem Leasingfahrzeug ist ja der wagen bei Leaisngrückgabe, trotz Reparatur, weniger wert als ohne Unfall, und genau diese Differenz übernimmt die Allianz ohne Mehrkosten. 

War früher sehr wichtig für mich, da ich die Autos, aufgrund der extremen Fahrleistung, immer geleast habe. Mittlerweile wieder wurst, da ich nun wieder 'nen Firmenwagen habe. Daher wird das nächste Auto wieder gekauft. 

Das Problem auf der NOS ist ja nicht nur der Schaden am eigenen Auto, sondern oftmals vielmehr der Schaden am anderen Auto, und (Gott bewahre!) ein Personenschaden. Das wäre dann der Super-GAU. 

Mercedes hat sich optisch mittlerweile echt gemausert, aber fahrtechnisch sind sie halt immer noch nicht so aktiv zu bewegen wie z.B. BMW.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. Juni 2016)

Na dann bist Du ja zumindest versicherungstechnisch auf der richtigen Seite. Allianz ist aber immer noch deutlich teurer als andere Versicherungen. Habe da gerade einen ausführlichen, direkten Vergleich gemacht.

BMW hast für mich ein Prolo-Image, gerade auf Grund meiner Erfahrungen in den letzten 26 Jahren im Rhein-Main-Gebiet. Kam und kommt für mich daher generell nicht in Frage. Die Political Correctness gebietet es aber, auf die Details nicht weiter einzugehen.

Bin halt geeicht auf Mercedes. Renault hat mich wie gesagt schon Überwindung gekostet, aber als pures Track Tool gibt es derzeit halt nichts Besseres.

Von den aktuellen AMG-Modellen käme für mich eh nur der GT S in Frage. Dafür kann ich mir aber vier Megane kaufen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. Juni 2016)

War jetzt aber irgendwie doch etwas schwierig für den Track Day im Juli noch ein einigermaßen adäquates Hotel für zwei Nächte am Ring zu finden.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. Juni 2016)

moin. moin.

Heute wird's wohl heiss...


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (23. Juni 2016)

Moin.


wahltho schrieb:


> ...
> Heute wird's wohl heiss...


Jepp. Konnte heute auf dem Arbeitsweg zweirädrig ein bisserl Zugluft genießen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. Juni 2016)

Selbst das hat kaum geholfen.


----------



## EA-Tec (23. Juni 2016)

Moin, 

jep - versicherungstechnisch macht man mit der Allianz generell wenig bis nix falsch. Hab' auch einige andere Versicherungen bei denen, u.a. die privaten Altersvorsorge-Versicherungen. Ob sich das lohnt, sehen wir in 25 Jahren 

Ich muss seit 1. Juni fast täglich nach Schwalbach - von Dreieich aus eine echte Qual! Der Verkehr bringt mich noch um... da ich aber jahrelang nur im Homeoffice war, habe ich die Nase voll, und geniesse es mit Kollegen quatschen zu können, daher fahr' ich gern in's Büro... wenn da halt nur der blöde Verkehr nicht wäre...!?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. Juni 2016)

Naja, sofern man sein Auto nur "normal" nutzt, kann man durchaus auch günstigere Versicherungen wählen.

Hatte überlegt mein anderes Spass-4-Rad Ende des Jahres zur Allianz umzuziehen; das werde ich aber erstmal lassen, da ich damit ja bis auf Weiteres keine Track Days mehr fahren werde.


----------



## EA-Tec (23. Juni 2016)

Nimmst du den SLK somit also erstmal gar nicht mehr für NOS und Co. her?

Wie ist der Vergleich zum Megane? Der SLK müsste in Bezug auf Kurvenlage etc. sozusagen ein alter Opa sein, verglichen mit dem Megane. Ich hoffe, dass ich es dieses Jahr noch auf die NOS schaffe... unter der Woche ist da ja kaum was los, da kann man sich ganz gut austoben.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. Juni 2016)

Sonst hätte ich mir ja den Megane nicht kaufen müssen. Wie oben geschrieben hat es mir immer sehr leid getan, den SLK so auf den Rennstrecken zu treten und natürlich war er immer ein Kompromiss für Track Days.

Der SLK ist schön, um auf der A-Bahn Ferraris und Porsches zu jagen, oder aber oben ohne zu cruisen. Der Megane ist dagegen ein kompromissloses Track Tool.

Den SLK werde ich nicht mehr hergeben, insb. nach dem V58-Umbau, inkl. Motorgeneralüberholung. Der Megane geht nach ein paar Jahren wieder weg.

Ist aber halt schon ein Luxus, sich zwei Spass-4-Räder zu halten, insb. da ich im Alltag gar kein Auto brauche und nur 2-Rad fahre.

Gibt dieses Jahr wie gesagt noch drei NOS Trackdays und einen Spa Track Day. Touristenfahrten mache ich grundsätzlich nicht, nur Track Days, wo man unter sich bleibt und die ganzen Spinner aussen vor sind.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (24. Juni 2016)

Moin.
Heißer Endspurt, zweirädrig.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. Juni 2016)

moin.moin.
In der Tat gibt das heute einen heissen Endspurt, nicht nur klimatechnisch.

Morgen geht's dann ab in den Urlaub: Mit dem Spass-4-Rad via Elsass in die Alpen zum Pässeschruppen, schlemmen und relaxen.


----------



## mzaskar (24. Juni 2016)

viel Spass und ja die Pässe müssen mal geschrubbt werden  sind ziemlich schmutzig


----------



## EA-Tec (24. Juni 2016)

Moin, 

29° C um 8:30 Uhr - nicht schlecht  ich geniesse es jedenfalls, meinetwegen kann's gern so bleiben.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. Juni 2016)

moin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_g0nzales (25. Juni 2016)

Moin, Moin.
Angenehm kühl.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. Juni 2016)

eher schwül als kühl.


----------



## wissefux (25. Juni 2016)

hauptsache nass ...


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (26. Juni 2016)

Moin.
Nass und kühl ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. Juni 2016)

Moin aus dem Elsass. Heute geht es weiter ins Rhonetal ...


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (27. Juni 2016)

Moin.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (27. Juni 2016)

Mit Regenklamotten gut zweirädrig in die Arbeit gelangt.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. Juni 2016)

Moin. Moin. Herrliches Wetter hier im Rhonetal


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. Juni 2016)

Gestern gab es den großen St. Bernhard und heute Grimsel und Susten. Jetzt gerade Relax im Hotel in Andermatt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_g0nzales (28. Juni 2016)

Moin.
Trocken und warm.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. Juni 2016)

Moin.moin aus Andermatt.
Gestern gab es Grimsel und Susten. Heute sind Furka, Nufenen, Gotthardt (Tremola) und Oberalp dran.


----------



## EA-Tec (28. Juni 2016)

Mit welchem Auto bist eigentlich unterwegs?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. Juni 2016)

Ähhmm - lass' mich mal kurz überlegen ...

... ich glaube es ist der Megane.

Alle vier Pässe absolviert. Die alte Tremola ist goil.

Morgen gibt es dann Lukmanier, San-Bernadino, Splügen, Majola.

Ich empfehle sehr das Curves-Magazin Ausgabe Schweiz/Italien (Borders).


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (29. Juni 2016)

Moin.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. Juni 2016)

Mahlzeit,

Sitze gerade im sonnigen Italien beim Lunch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. Juni 2016)

wahltho schrieb:


> Morgen gibt es dann Lukmanier, San-Bernadino, Splügen, Majola



Done.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. Juni 2016)

Moin.moin aus dem sonnigen Pontresina.


----------



## EA-Tec (30. Juni 2016)

Moin moin aus dem regnerischen Schwalbach.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (30. Juni 2016)

Mahlzeit.
Regen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. Juni 2016)

Zurück in Pontresina. Hier hat es auch gerade angefangen zu regnen.

Heute standen Ofenpass, Flüelapass und Albulapass auf dem Programm.

Bin echt froh den Megane genommen zu haben, hier hat es derbe Baustellen auf den Passstraßen, die mit den SLK, der eine sehr geringe Bodenfreiheit hat, absolut keinen Spaß machen würden.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (1. Juli 2016)

Moin.
Endspurt.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. Juli 2016)

Gut im Mohren in Burgeis im Vinschgau angekommen.

Heute standen Bernina, Forcola di Livigno, Passo del Fosacgno, Gavia und Stilfserjoch auf dem Programm.

Stilfserjoch war eher stressig, zu viel Verkehr (Radler, Motorräder und Autos), aber insbesondere viel zu viele bekloppte Motorradfahrer. Zwei habe ich alleine durch vorausschauendes Fahren vor Üblem bewahrt. Ein Ausweichmanöver in einer Kehre hat mir einen üblen Kratzer in einer Felge beschert.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. Juli 2016)

Moin aus dem sonnigen Vinschgau


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (2. Juli 2016)

Moin, Moin.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. Juli 2016)

Schland!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_g0nzales (3. Juli 2016)

Moin.


wahltho schrieb:


> Schland!


Yes .


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (3. Juli 2016)

Islaaaand .


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (4. Juli 2016)

Moin, Moin.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. Juli 2016)

Moin aus dem sonnigen Allgäu. Heute geht es über die deutsche Alpenstraße zum Bodensee.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. Juli 2016)

Vorgestern ging es über den Reschenpass aus dem Vinschgau nach Österreich.

Dort standen Arlbergpass, Flexenpass, Hochtannbergpass und Faschinajoch auf dem Programm.

Gestern standen dann Silvretta-Hochalpenstrasse, Kaunertaler-Gletscherstrasse und Hahntennjoch auf dem Programm.

Auf der Silvretta-Hochalpenstrasse war die Sicht leider sehr schlecht. Die Kaunertaler-Gletscherstrasse  ist fahrtechnisch ein Genuss und vergleichsweise wenig befahren. Das Hahntennjoch ist fahrtechnisch auch sehr schön, aber leider gab es wieder zu viele bekloppte Motorradfahrer. Prompt ist kurz vor mir ein Unfall mit zwei Motorradfahrern, die sich gegenseitig abgeschossen haben, passiert.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Juli 2016)

moin vom Ufer des Bodensees


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (5. Juli 2016)

Moin, Moin.
Zweirädrig gut in die Arbeit gelangt.


----------



## mzaskar (5. Juli 2016)

Jetzt passt ja auch das Wetter  Viel Spass noch


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Juli 2016)

Das Wetter hat eigentlich bis auf einen einzigen Tag die ganze Zei komplett perfekt gepasst.

Nur Sonne und warm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (5. Juli 2016)

umso besser  Hast du jetzt alle Pässe durch


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Juli 2016)

In den Alpen bin ich alle Pässe, die ich dieses Jahr fahren wollte, also Curves-Ausgabe Borders Schweiz/Italien gefahren. Habe dann noch ein paar paar Pässe in Österreich drangehängt.

Heute bin ich vom Bodensee über Schaffhausen durch den Schwarzwald wieder ins Elsass.

Morgen gibt es dann noch einen Teil der Route des Crêtes und Donnerstag geht es dann heimwärts.

Ausführlichen täglichen Touren-Bericht mit Bildern gibt es bei Facebook.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (6. Juli 2016)

basti321 schrieb:


> Moin, Moin.
> Zweirädrig gut in die Arbeit gelangt.


Ditopost.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. Juli 2016)

Moin Moin aus dem sonnigen Elsass


----------



## mzaskar (6. Juli 2016)

Dann muss ich meinen Account mal wieder reaktivieren


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (7. Juli 2016)

Moin.


wahltho schrieb:


> Schland!


Ditopost .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. Juli 2016)

wahltho schrieb:


> Moin Moin aus dem sonnigen Elsass



 Ditopost


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. Juli 2016)

N'Abend. Nach 12 herrlichen Tagen, über 3.000km durch vier Ländern, unzähligen Pässen und einer herrlichen Schlemmerorgie wieder gut nach Vorderhöhe zurückgekehrt.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (8. Juli 2016)

Moin.
Endspurt.


----------



## wissefux (8. Juli 2016)

sag mal, wahltho ... bist du das alles alleine gefahren oder war a. mit von der partie?

ach ja, moin @ the day after ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. Juli 2016)

moin. moin.

Diese Touren mache ich immer alleine, die Beifahrerei macht A. keinen Spass


----------



## mzaskar (8. Juli 2016)

wissefux schrieb:


> sag mal, wahltho ... bist du das alles alleine gefahren oder war a. mit von der partie?
> 
> ach ja, moin @ the day after ...



Hang Over 

Naja, dann werden wir eben wieder Weltmeister


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. Juli 2016)

Ach deshalb war das gestern Abend so ruhig.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. Juli 2016)

moin. moin.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (9. Juli 2016)

Moin.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (10. Juli 2016)

basti321 schrieb:


> Moin.


Ditopost.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. Juli 2016)

Tach auch


----------



## wissefux (10. Juli 2016)

warm


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. Juli 2016)

viel warm


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (11. Juli 2016)

Moin.


wahltho schrieb:


> viel warm


Ditopost.
Gut zweirädrig in die Arbeit gelangt.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. Juli 2016)

basti321 schrieb:


> Moin.
> 
> Gut zweirädrig in die Arbeit gelangt.



Ditopost


----------



## mzaskar (11. Juli 2016)

In en Bergen war es angenehm


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. Juli 2016)

Am Abend auch gut wieder 2-rädrig nach Hause gelangt.

Am Argon RoCC Trekking hat jetzt die rechte Tune-Bigfoot Kurbel am Kettenblattstern einen Haarriss. Somit muss jetzt die ganze Garnitur ausgetauscht werden, da es schon lange keine Ersatzteile mehr gibt. Nach fast neun Jahren ok. Liegt aber vielleicht auch daran, dass ich mit diesem Komplett-Star-Bike jeden Tag Treppen fahre. Kündigte sich durch ein immer lauter werdendes Knacken beim Pedalieren an.

Am Helius CC hatte es ja vor ein paar Jahren die linke Kurbel erwischt, das hatte ich allerdings auch härter rangenommen:



wahltho schrieb:


> Gut 2-rädrig in EB angekommen.
> 
> Da schaue ich doch heute beim gemütlichen Pedalieren über die Felder mal kurz nach unten und was sehe ich:
> 
> ...



Jetzt habe ich nur noch die Tune Bigfoot am Helius CC.

Ich hatte mit dem Wetter in den Alpen ja wohl echtes Glück. Die aktuellen Vorhersagen sind ja nicht so prickelnd, was Niederschlag und Temperatur angeht.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Juli 2016)

moin.

Gut 2-rädrig nach EB gelangt. Heute war es etwas kühler.

Ist schon ein Privileg jeden Tag staufrei das 2-Rad benutzen zu können und nur 15 bis 20 Minuten zur Arbeit und wieder zurück zu benötigen.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (12. Juli 2016)

Moin, Moin.


wahltho schrieb:


> Am Abend auch gut wieder 2-rädrig nach Hause gelangt..


Musste gestern leider die zweirädrige Heimfahrt abbrechen und mich von meiner A. "retten" lassen. Stand plötzlich mitten im heftigen Gewitter mit Starkregen, zuckenden Blitzen und Donner.

Heute dann vierrädrig in die Arbeit gefahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Juli 2016)

Am Abend auch wieder gut und trocken 2-rädrig nach Hause gelangt.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (13. Juli 2016)

Moin.


wahltho schrieb:


> Am Abend auch wieder gut und trocken 2-rädrig nach Hause gelangt.


Ditopost.


basti321 schrieb:


> Gut zweirädrig in die Arbeit gelangt.


Ditoditopost.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Juli 2016)

moin moin.

Gut 2-rädrig nach EB gelangt. Bin gespannt, wann heute die vorhergesagten Gewitter kommen.

Es nähert sich der 10. Geburtstag des Plausch-Fredes und die 20k-Frage.


----------



## mzaskar (13. Juli 2016)

10 Jahre


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Juli 2016)

Yepp


----------



## mzaskar (13. Juli 2016)

Alder Sagg  oder kann man das so nicht sagen 
Aber trotz seines Alters immer noch ein sprudelnder Quell lustiger Unterhaltungen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Juli 2016)

Wir sind die alden Sägge.


----------



## mzaskar (13. Juli 2016)

........ und werden den Fred am Leben halten, bis der Arsch im Sarge liegt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Juli 2016)

Immer lustig und vergnügt.


----------



## mzaskar (13. Juli 2016)




----------



## mzaskar (14. Juli 2016)

Regenradar hat mich gestern etwas verarscht 
Selbst die Kreditkarten in der Geldboerse, im Rucksack waren nass


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. Juli 2016)

moin. moin.

Gut und trocken 2-rädrig nach EB gelangt. Heute war es angenehm kühl.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (14. Juli 2016)

Moin, Moin.
Dank kompletter Regenmontur gut und halbwegs trocken zweirädrig in die Arbeit gelangt.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. Juli 2016)

Am Abend auch wieder gut und trocken 2-rädrig nach Hause gelangt.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (14. Juli 2016)

wahltho schrieb:


> Am Abend auch wieder gut und trocken 2-rädrig nach Hause gelangt.


Ebensopost .


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (15. Juli 2016)

Moin.
Endspurt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. Juli 2016)

moin. moin.


----------



## mzaskar (15. Juli 2016)

Nicht mehr lange


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (16. Juli 2016)

Moin.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. Juli 2016)

Tach auch


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (17. Juli 2016)

Moin, Moin.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. Juli 2016)

Moin, Moin, Moin.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (18. Juli 2016)

Moin.
Sonnig.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. Juli 2016)

moin.
Heiss.


----------



## wissefux (18. Juli 2016)

moin. kühl im vierrad ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. Juli 2016)

N'abend.
Am Abend wehte eine ganz leichte kühle Briese. Gut wieder 2-rädrig nach Hause gelangt.

Kommenden Montag ist schon wieder Trackday mit den Schnelleschwaben.de auf der NOS angesagt.


----------



## EA-Tec (18. Juli 2016)

Ganz schoen heiss draussen... war grad mit der Tochter noch eine kleine Runde spazieren. 

Schicke Bueros habt ihr @wahltho - von innen absolut beeindruckende Architektur im Cube. Hatten heute unser Monatstreffen mit deinen Kollegen.


----------



## wissefux (19. Juli 2016)

moin. zur Abwechslung und damit ich es nicht verlerne heute mal 2 rädrig ... noch angenehm draussen ...


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (19. Juli 2016)

Moin, Moin.
Zweirädrig bei angenehmen Temperaturen gut in die Arbeit gelangt.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. Juli 2016)

moin.moin.


----------



## EA-Tec (19. Juli 2016)

Moin, warm! Spaeter geht's nach Madrid, da ist's noch waermer...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_g0nzales (20. Juli 2016)

Morgähhhhn.


----------



## wissefux (20. Juli 2016)

moin. erneut gut 2 rädrig in den fph gelangt ...


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (20. Juli 2016)

wissefux schrieb:


> ... erneut gut 2 rädrig in die Arbeit gelangt ...


Ditopost .


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. Juli 2016)

Morgääähhnnn

Werde gleich mal losdüsen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. Juli 2016)

Gut 2-rädrig nach EB gelangt.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (20. Juli 2016)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... Gut wieder 2-rädrig nach Hause gelangt.
> ...


Ebensopost .


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. Juli 2016)

Ebenso!


----------



## wissefux (21. Juli 2016)

heute mal nass ...


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (21. Juli 2016)

Moin.
Heute kommt das Vierrad zum Einsatz für den Arbeitsweg.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. Juli 2016)

moin.

Bis halb Neun gewartet und dann gut, trocken und pünktlich nach EB gelangt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. Juli 2016)

Am Abend auch wieder gut und trocken 2-rädrig nach Hause gelangt.

Vorher noch mit Kollegen lecker Sushi und Sashimi verspeist.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (22. Juli 2016)

Moin.
Noch kühl aber schwül.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (22. Juli 2016)

basti321 schrieb:


> ...Zweirädrig bei angenehmen Temperaturen gut in die Arbeit gelangt.


Ditopost. Und Endspurt.


----------



## wissefux (22. Juli 2016)

dito Endspurt ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. Juli 2016)

Mahlzeit!


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (22. Juli 2016)

basti321 schrieb:


> ... Und Endspurt.


Done .
W/E .


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. Juli 2016)

moin. moin.

Vorderhöhe meldet nass, dafür sind die Wetteraussichten für die NOS am Montag sehr gut.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (23. Juli 2016)

Moin, Moin.
Hier noch immer "Waschküchenwetter".
Wollten heute zu einer Veranstaltung nach M. Bleiben aber lieber zu Hause angesichts der gestrigen Ereignisse.


----------



## wissefux (23. Juli 2016)

Nürburgring - Bei einem Verkehrsunfall auf dem Nürburgring sind zwei Menschen ums Leben gekommen. 
Der Unfall ereignete sich nach Angaben eines Sprechers der Polizeiinspektion Adenau am späten Samstagnachmittag. Weitere Details nannte er nicht. Wie es zu dem Unfall auf der Rennstrecke in der Eifel kam, war zunächst unklar.


ich weiss, wahltho, du fährts nicht am publikumstagen. pass aber dennoch auf dich auf ... wenn es überhaupt jetzt noch stattfinden wird ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. Juli 2016)

moin. moin.

Mein Beileid den Angehörigen der Toten und gute Besserung den Verletzten. Die grüne Hölle ist halt mit Vorsicht zu geniessen.

Fahrfehler evtl. gepaart mit Leichtsinn werden übelst bestraft. Da ich morgen zum ersten Mal mit einem Schaltwagen auf die NOS gehe, habe ich mir auch erstmal wieder für eine Stunde einen Instruktor gebucht.

Gegen Mittag geht's los Richtung NOS...


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (24. Juli 2016)

Moin, Moin.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. Juli 2016)

Gut in Nürbzrg angekommen.

Schönes Wetter hier. Chille gerade ein wenig im Burgcafé.

Der Unfall gestern ist wohl Im Kesselchen auf nasser Fahrbahn nach einem Schauer passiert.

Blöde Stelle, trocknet nur langsam.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (25. Juli 2016)

Moin.
Wünsche einen guten Start in die Woche.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. Juli 2016)

Moin 

Gleich geht's rund


----------



## mzaskar (25. Juli 2016)

Viel Spass 

Und immer daran denken, bei Problemen mit dem Kreislauf, langsam gehen hilft


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. Juli 2016)

Goil.

Herrlichstes Wetter auf der NOS.

Diesmal insgesamt 11 Runden gedreht.

Der Megane macht sich sehr gut und der Umstieg von Automatik hat nach ein paar Runden zur Eingewöhnung auch gut funktioniert. Die Stunde mit dem Instruktor von Gedlich hat sich hier bezahlt gemacht.


----------



## wissefux (26. Juli 2016)

sach mal, so einen tag mit den schnellen schwaben könnte ich auch mit nem alten vw käfer buchen oder? hab als einzige vorraussetzung für die teilnahme die kfz zulassung entdeckt ...
dachte immer, man braucht ein schwäbisches vehikel dafür ...


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (26. Juli 2016)

Moin.


basti321 schrieb:


> ...Zweirädrig bei angenehmen Temperaturen gut in die Arbeit gelangt.


Ditopost.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. Juli 2016)

moin.moin.

Gut wieder direkt vom Ring in EB gelandet.

Schnelleschwaben ist nur einer von vielen Track Day Veranstaltern und hat nichts mit Porsche oder so zu tun. Es gibt da noch diverse Andere, z.b. Pistenclub, Curbstone, etc.

Einige Veranstalter machen Vorgaben bzgl. der Leistung der Fahrzeuge (z.b. Curbstone), daher weiss ich nicht, was passieren würde, wenn Du Dich mit einem alten Käfer anmeldest. Ob Du mit einem alten Käfer Deinen Spass haben würdest, bezweifele ich zudem. Da würde ich lieber vor Ort für einen Tag ein Auto mieten.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. Juli 2016)

N'Abend


----------



## wissefux (27. Juli 2016)

morsche


----------



## EA-Tec (27. Juli 2016)

Moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. Juli 2016)

Tach auch


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (27. Juli 2016)

basti321 schrieb:


> Moin, Moin.
> Zweirädrig bei angenehmen Temperaturen gut in die Arbeit gelangt.


Nochmal Ditopost.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (28. Juli 2016)

Moin.
Letzter Tag der kurzen Woche.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. Juli 2016)

moin. moin.

Heute endlich wieder komplett 2-rädrig nach EB.

Gestern Abend noch sehr lecker mit (chinesischen) Kollegen chinesisch Essen gewesen.

Pak Choi in der Elbestrasse ist sehr zu empfehlen. Soll mit das authentischste chinesische Restaurant in FFM sein. Mehr als die Hälfte der Kundschaft waren auch Chinesen. Zudem ist das Essen wirklich günstig.


----------



## mzaskar (28. Juli 2016)

DA gab es doch früher auch ein anderes Chin. restaurant in der Hügelstrasse?????? Das war auch immer voll mit Chinesen ....

China Restaurant Yung


----------



## mzaskar (28. Juli 2016)

Aber was gibt es den für gute Japanische Restaurants in Frankfurt? Da gabe es doch mal eins an der Konsti und eins in der Kaiserstrasse gibt es die noch?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. Juli 2016)

mzaskar schrieb:


> DA gab es doch früher auch ein anderes Chin. restaurant in der Hügelstrasse?????? Das war auch immer voll mit Chinesen ....



Ich verlasse mich da auf meine chinesischen Kollegen. Ist ein Stammtisch, der unregelmässig stattfindet. Wir waren schon bei mehreren verschiedenen Restaurants. Bei dem war ich noch nicht.

Ich bin was Restaurants in FFM angeht aber wirklich nicht auf dem Laufenden, weil ich eigentlich so gut wie nie nach FFM in die Innenstadt komme. Ich war jetzt auch wieder mehrere Monate nicht in FFM. Ich mag FFM schon lange nicht mehr so wirklich.


----------



## habkeinnick (28. Juli 2016)

Ganz schön ruhig hier geworden. Jungs ihr lasst nach.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. Juli 2016)

Servus hin - Fast rechtzeitig zum 10. Geburtstag des Freds mal wieder vorbeigeschaut.


----------



## habkeinnick (28. Juli 2016)

Gude wahltho   Als ob ich es geahnt hätte...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. Juli 2016)

Am 30. August ist es soweit: Der Fred wird 10 Jahre alt.


----------



## habkeinnick (28. Juli 2016)

und ich 30 ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (28. Juli 2016)

ei gude hkn ...


----------



## habkeinnick (28. Juli 2016)

Gude Fux


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. Juli 2016)

moin alle miteinander.


----------



## wissefux (29. Juli 2016)

moin am tgif day


----------



## habkeinnick (29. Juli 2016)

gude morsche


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (29. Juli 2016)

Moin, Moin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. Juli 2016)

moin. moin. moin.


----------



## habkeinnick (30. Juli 2016)

4 x Moin und immer einmal mehr wie ihr^^


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (30. Juli 2016)

Morsche .


----------



## Deleted 68955 (31. Juli 2016)

basti321 schrieb:


> Morsche .



... ihr Morschen


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (31. Juli 2016)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... ihr Morschen


Sie leben hoch, hoch, hoch .


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (1. August 2016)

Moin.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. August 2016)

Morgääähhhnnn.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. August 2016)

Gut und trocken 2-rädrig nach EB gelangt. Angenehm kühl heute morgen.


----------



## habkeinnick (1. August 2016)

Morsche...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. August 2016)

Irgendwie fühle ich mich auch leicht morsch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (1. August 2016)

wahltho schrieb:


> Irgendwie fühle ich mich auch leicht morsch.


ditopost


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (2. August 2016)

Moin.


wahltho schrieb:


> Gut und trocken 2-rädrig nach *AÖ *gelangt. Angenehm kühl heute morgen.


Ditopost .


wahltho schrieb:


> Irgendwie fühle ich mich auch leicht morsch.


Doppelditopost .


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. August 2016)

moin. moin.


----------



## habkeinnick (2. August 2016)

Keine weitere Themen am Start? Guten Mittag^^


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. August 2016)

Mahlzeit!


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (3. August 2016)

Moin.
Heute auch wieder gut zweirädrig auf Arbeit gelangt. Sonnig, warm.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. August 2016)

moin.
Vorderhöhe meldet Regen. Werde mir gleich aber mal eine Regenjacke schnappen und mich aufs 2-Rad schwingen.


----------



## wissefux (4. August 2016)

moin


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (4. August 2016)

Moin, Moin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. August 2016)

moin moin moin


----------



## wissefux (5. August 2016)

moin moin moin moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. August 2016)

moin moin moin moin moin


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (5. August 2016)

moin, moin, moin, moin, moin, moin.


----------



## habkeinnick (5. August 2016)

moin, moin, moin, moin, moin, moin, moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. August 2016)

tach auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_g0nzales (6. August 2016)

Tach.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. August 2016)

.


----------



## wissefux (7. August 2016)

gude


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. August 2016)

Ei 





wissefux schrieb:


> gude


 wie?


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (7. August 2016)

?


----------



## Chaotenkind (7. August 2016)

...ei Gude wie, wo machste hi,
du ich muss jetzt gehn,
es war schön dich zu sehn,
wir telefonieren...

Rodgau Monotones, irgendwann in den 80ern des letzten Jahrhunderts

(für die Auswärtigen hier)


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. August 2016)

moin.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (8. August 2016)

Moin, Moin.
Erster Tag der letzten Woche vor dem Wohlverdienten .


----------



## habkeinnick (8. August 2016)

wohlverdienten Ruhestand?


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (8. August 2016)

Schön wär's. Aber da muss ich noch ein paar Jährchen dranhägen .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_g0nzales (9. August 2016)

Moin.
Schmuddelwetter.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. August 2016)

moin. moin.
Schöneswetter.


----------



## wissefux (9. August 2016)

jetzt schön, heute früh schmuddelig ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. August 2016)

Bei mir war es heute früh schon schön ...


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (9. August 2016)

Bei mir ist es immer noch schmuddelig.
Vielleicht ein klein bisschen weniger als heute Früh ...


----------



## habkeinnick (9. August 2016)

Im Wald war es super, leichtes Lüftchen und die Wege schön angetrocknet. Wobei mir das beim laufen eh egal ist^^


----------



## wissefux (10. August 2016)

moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. August 2016)

moin moin

Wieder schönes 2-Radwetter und angenehm kühl.


----------



## habkeinnick (10. August 2016)

Ab geht er...morsche


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_g0nzales (10. August 2016)

Tach auch.
Heute (10. August ) bei 12 Grad mit langer Hose auf Arbeit geradelt.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. August 2016)

Wetter ist diesen Sommer schon verrückt.

Zum Glück sind die Aussichten für kommenden Montag für Nürburg weiterhin Top.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (10. August 2016)

Jepp. Wird soll wieder besser werden, rechtzeitig zum Urlaubsbeginn .
Hoffentlich hält' s dann 'ne Weile. Hab 'ne schöne Biketour mit meinen Jungs geplant.


----------



## mzaskar (10. August 2016)

Hoi zäme

was macht den eigentlich der Jobmarkt in Frankfurt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. August 2016)

Vom Hörensagen her soll er derzeit ziemlich gut sein. Genaueres weiss ich aber nicht, da ich nicht auf Jobsuche bin.


----------



## wissefux (11. August 2016)

moin. frisch im schatten ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_g0nzales (11. August 2016)

Moin, Moin,


wissefux schrieb:


> ...  frisch im schatten ...


Ditopost.
Vorletzter Arbeitstag im August.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. August 2016)

Morgääähhnnn.

Ich mach mich dann gleich auch mal auf Richtung EB.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. August 2016)

Angenehme Temperaturen und sonnig zu meiner Zeit.

Ist schon ein echter Luxus bis kurz nach Acht in der Heia zu liegen und immer noch pünktlich zur Arbeit zu gelangen.


----------



## habkeinnick (11. August 2016)

mit der richtigen kleidung super *klugscheiss*


----------



## Lucafabian (11. August 2016)

@Wahlto: wer will schon spät auf die arbeit, dann doch eher früh nach Hause 

@ HKN: die richtige Kleidung würde bei dir auch nix nutzen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. August 2016)

Für früh kommen und früh gehen bin ich in der falschen Branche und habe den falschen Job. Habe heute z.b. bis mindestens 18 Uhr Meetings und morgens um halb Sieben passiert hier nichts.

Morgens auspennen kommt auch meinem Biorhythmus entgegen. Deshalb freue ich mich halt über die kurze Anreise ca. 15 Minuten mit 2-Rad.


----------



## habkeinnick (11. August 2016)

Wenn mein Zweirad mal wieder fahren würde...warum die Bremse nun auf einmal keinen Druck mehr hat wüsste ich schon gerne. Sch..ss Technik^^


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. August 2016)

Zuwenig Bremsflüssigkeit in Kombination mit Luft?^^


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (12. August 2016)

Moin.
Nass.
Endspurt.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. August 2016)

moin. moin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_g0nzales (13. August 2016)

Moin.
Sonne.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. August 2016)

basti321 schrieb:


> Moin.
> Sonne.



 Ditopost


----------



## wissefux (13. August 2016)

hot


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. August 2016)

Far too 





wissefux schrieb:


> hot


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (13. August 2016)

wissefux schrieb:


> hot


and dry .


----------



## ratte (13. August 2016)

Wenigstens nennt sich das heute mal Sommer.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. August 2016)

moin. moin.

Wieder heiss.

Heute Mittag geht es wieder Richtung NOS.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (14. August 2016)

Moin, Moin, Moin.


wahltho schrieb:


> ...Wieder heiss.


Ditopost.


----------



## wissefux (15. August 2016)

moin. zur Abwechslung mal wieder 2 rad ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_g0nzales (15. August 2016)

Moin, Moin..
Feiertag. Ausgepennt.
Aufgabe: Bäcker finden, der geöffnet hat.


----------



## habkeinnick (15. August 2016)

wahltho schrieb:


> Zuwenig Bremsflüssigkeit in Kombination mit Luft?^^


Das wird es wohl sein, aber mit 2 linken Händen muss ich warten bis der Bikeladen wieder auf hat. Wobei sich die Bremse bei meiner ersten Minirunde gestern schon wieder etwas selbst entlüftet hat. 
Wie anstrengend so ein Anstieg nach knapp 2 Jahren Bikeabstinenz doch sein kann^^


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. August 2016)

N' Abend von der NOS.

Heute bei herrlichstem Wetter insgesamt 12 Runden gedreht.

Jetzt noch Relax & Cooldown im Hotel.


----------



## wissefux (16. August 2016)

basti321 schrieb:


> Aufgabe: Bäcker finden, der geöffnet hat.



kein Problem hier im Taunus


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (16. August 2016)

Moin.


wissefux schrieb:


> kein Problem hier im Taunus


Hier mittlerweile auch nicht mehr. Die (Öffnungs-) Zeiten ändern sich.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. August 2016)

moin. moin.

Von der NOS heute morgen direkt nach EB.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. August 2016)

moin. moin.

Heute mal wieder mit dem 2-Rad nach EB.


----------



## wissefux (17. August 2016)

wahltho schrieb:


> moin. moin.
> 
> Heute mal wieder mit dem 2-Rad nach EB.


dito mit dem 4 rad in den fph.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (17. August 2016)

Tach auch.
Eisessen gewesen. Endlich mal paar Tage Sonne am Stück.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. August 2016)

Mahlzeit!

Gut 2-rädrig nach EB gelangt. Am kommenden w/e ist schon wieder ein verlängerter 4-rädriger Kurzurlaub angesagt.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (18. August 2016)

moin, Moin.
Die Vorbereitungen für die Bikepackingtour mit meinen Jungs nach I laufen auf Hochtouren.
Mein doofes Ohr schmerzt immer noch. Damit steht und fällt alles, glaub' ich .


----------



## wissefux (19. August 2016)

moin. endspurt. möge das ohr bald aufhören zu schmerzen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. August 2016)

moin. moin.

Wovon schmerzt das Ohr denn?

Gestern noch Track Day #9/2016 gebucht: Hockenheim am 28. September inklusive DMSB-Lizenzlehrgang.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (19. August 2016)

Moin, Moin, Moin.


wissefux schrieb:


> ... möge das ohr bald aufhören zu schmerzen.


Danköö . Hoffe ich auch.


wahltho schrieb:


> ....Wovon schmerzt das Ohr denn?....


Angefangen hat's vor zwei Wochen. Da hat mich bei der Heimfahrt von der Arbeit ein paar mal der Regen erwischt. Da schätze ich, hab' ich mir die Entzündung eingefangen. War letzte Woche auch brav bei der HÄ. Trommelfell nicht betroffen. Antibiotische Ohrentropfen plus Schmerzmittel seitdem. Ist besser, aber nicht weg. Montag wollten wir starten.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. August 2016)

Gute Besserung!

Wetteraussichten sind ja gut oder?

Ich fahre von Morgen bis Montag mit dem Oben-Ohne-Spass-4-Rad Richtung Romantische Strasse.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (19. August 2016)

Danköö @wahltho .
Jepp, die Wetteraussichten sind eigentlich ideal (vor allem auch gemessen am allgemeinen Wetter dieses "Sommers"). Wahrscheinlich starten wir wie geplant am Montag und schauen mal, wie weit wir kommen (Sebastian hat seit heute auch noch Halsschmerzen ).


wahltho schrieb:


> ...Ich fahre von Morgen bis Montag mit dem Oben-Ohne-Spass-4-Rad Richtung Romantische Strasse.


Ah, dann fährst du weiter westlich. Wir planen eine Route über Wasserburg-Rosenheim-Kufstein-Innsbruck, dann über'n Brenner ...
Viel Spaß jedenfalls und gute  oben-ohne-Fahrt .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. August 2016)

moin. moin.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (20. August 2016)

Moin, Moin, Moin.

Schon unterwegs @wahltho ?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. August 2016)

Moin Moin aus Rothenburg odT


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (21. August 2016)

Moin, Moin.


----------



## wissefux (22. August 2016)

moin. arbeit. doof.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. August 2016)

Moin Moin aus Dinkelsbühl


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (22. August 2016)

Moin, Moin, Moin.


wissefux schrieb:


> moin. arbeit. doof.


Vollstes Mitgefühl.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (23. August 2016)

Moin.
Jetzt geht's loos, jetzt geht's loos ...


----------



## wissefux (23. August 2016)

moin. viel spaß ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. August 2016)

moin. moin aus Vorderhöhe

Und dem Basti und seinen Buben viel Spass und gutes Wetter ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. August 2016)

moin. moin. warm.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (24. August 2016)

Moin.


wahltho schrieb:


> moin. moin. warm.


Sehr ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. August 2016)

moin. moin. heiss.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (25. August 2016)

Moin, Moin, Moin.


wahltho schrieb:


> moin. moin. heiss.


Phoenix, Arizona .


----------



## ratte (25. August 2016)

Moin.
Hüte seit Montag die Couch wegen Nasennebenhöhlenentzündung. Zwischendurch will man sein Gräten ja mal etwas bewegen, also eine Runde durch den Garten, puh, nee, macht der Kreislauf echt nicht mit bei den Temperaturen.

Und was zum Thema Hitze:
Letztens noch positiv überrascht, wie viele Jahre meine Flipflops schon halten... 
...bis ich sie vorhin draußen vergessen habe.
Da hat die Sohlenverklebung wohl bei der Hitze aufgegeben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_g0nzales (25. August 2016)

Gute Besserung wünsche ich . Krank sein bei diesen Temperaturen ist doppelt doof .


----------



## ratte (25. August 2016)

Danke. 
Normalerweise würde ich mich über die Temperaturen draußen freuen. Aber so, ne, dann doch wieder Couch drinnen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. August 2016)

Gute Besserung!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. August 2016)

moin. moin. Schei$$hitze.

Morgen geht's mit dem Oben-Ohne-Spass-4-Rad auf eine Tour ins Sauerland.


----------



## wissefux (26. August 2016)

oben ohne macht bei der hitze ja auch nicht wirklich spass. hut nicht vergessen ...

gute besserung ratte!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. August 2016)

Da ich der Frisurtyp "Fleischfarbene Badekappe" bin, habe 'eh immer meine Eure-Armut-kotzt-mich-an!-Cappys von Schnelleschwaben, Väth und AMG Driving Academy dabei.

Apropos: Kommenden Donnerstag ist dann schon wieder Track Day auf der NOS mit Schnelleschwaben.de angesagt.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. August 2016)

Moin Moin


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (27. August 2016)

Tach auch.
Hot.


----------



## wissefux (28. August 2016)

moin. vermutlich letzter extrem heisser tag des jahres ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. August 2016)

Moin Moin aus dem Sauerland


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_g0nzales (28. August 2016)

Moin, Moin, Moin vom Königssee.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. August 2016)

Moin, Moin, Moin, Moin aus Vorderhöhe

Es hat heute nacht kaum abgekühlt.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (29. August 2016)

N'Abend.
Jepp. Immer noch ziemlich schwül.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. August 2016)

morgen ist es soweit ...


----------



## wissefux (30. August 2016)

moin. endlich vernünftige temperaturen ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. August 2016)

moin. moin. endlich feiert der plausch fred seinen 10. Geburtstag ...


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (30. August 2016)

Na dann mal happy Birthday Plausch Fred !!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (31. August 2016)

moin. moin. heute 4-rädrig nach EB, da es heute Nachmittag direkt von EB zur NOS geht.


----------



## wissefux (31. August 2016)

na da hast du ja wieder bestes wetter auf der nos. oder wolltest du mal regenreifen testen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (31. August 2016)

wer war dann mal zuletzt im taunus von euch biken? ist es wirklich so schlimm mit den aktuellen sperrungen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (31. August 2016)

Gott (an den ich nicht glaube) bewahre, NOS bei Nässe - nein Danke.

Wetteraussichten für Spa für nächste Woche Donnerstag sind auch gut.

Ich war dieses Jahr noch gar nicht im Taunus biken.


----------



## wissefux (31. August 2016)

nässe schult bestimmt gut die fahrtechnik 
aber dann wird's auch sicher deutlich gefährlicher 

möge trockene fahrbahn dir allzeit gegeben sein ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (31. August 2016)

Der Track Day mit Pistenclub Ende März in Spa war weitestgehend im Regen. Das war ok, aber Spa ist auch eine moderne F1-Piste mit breiter Piste und Auslaufzonen. In Spa kann man auch eine echte Regenlinie fahren.

NOS im Regen - glaube mir, das braucht kein Mensch.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (1. September 2016)

Moin, Moin.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. September 2016)

Moin. Moin. von der NOS


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_g0nzales (2. September 2016)

Guten Morgen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. September 2016)

Mahlzeit. Von der NOS direkt nach EB.


----------



## wissefux (2. September 2016)

Mahlzeit aus dem fph


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. September 2016)

Tach auch, schon wieder heiss. Morgen wird es zum Glück aber wohl kühler.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (3. September 2016)

Tach.


----------



## wissefux (3. September 2016)

auch. morgen gibts die erfrischung ...


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (3. September 2016)

Jepp. Hier voraussichtlich auch.
Wobei ich für mein Teil sie nicht vermisst hätte.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. September 2016)

moin. moin. Die Abkühlung ist schon da. Es regnet. Ist deutlich kühler und die Gewitter werden wohl ausbleiben.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (4. September 2016)

Moin, Moin, Moin.
Hier noch Sonne und warm.
Aber so langsam zieht es zu.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (5. September 2016)

Moin.
Kühl.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. September 2016)

moin. moin. Einigermaßen frisch, aber doch irgendwie schwül. Heute mal wieder 2-beinig nach EB.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (6. September 2016)

Moin.
Kühl. Heute geht's wieder zweirädrig nach AÖ.


----------



## habkeinnick (6. September 2016)

Morsche


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. September 2016)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> Morsche



ihr Morschen!

Heute bei angenehmen Temperaturen wieder 2-rädrig nach EB.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. September 2016)

N'Abend.

Am Abend auch wieder gut 2-rädrig nach Hause gelangt.

Morgen geht es dann wieder mit dem Spass-4-Rad #2 nach EB und von da aus am Nachmittag direkt nach Spa. Donnerstag ist dann wieder Track Day mit Curbstone in Spa und morgen Abend wird es wohl noch ein Rinderfilet überbacken mit Foie Gras geben.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (6. September 2016)

wahltho schrieb:


> N'Abend.
> 
> Am Abend auch wieder gut 2-rädrig nach Hause gelangt.
> 
> ...


Ditopost  .

Viel Spass mit dem Spass-4-Rad !


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (7. September 2016)

Moin.
4-rädrig bei kühlem Wetter in die Arbeit gelangt.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. September 2016)

moin moin



wahltho schrieb:


> Morgen geht es dann wieder mit dem Spass-4-Rad #2 nach EB ...



 Done


----------



## Thebike69 (7. September 2016)

Morgäääääään, 16.00 Uhr Tour durch denn Pfälzer Wald und danach Schorle und Pfälzer-Teller


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_g0nzales (8. September 2016)

Moin.


----------



## habkeinnick (8. September 2016)

Gude Morsche


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. September 2016)

Mahlzeit aus Spa.


----------



## habkeinnick (8. September 2016)

Dann spa ich mir mal den übernächsten Kommentar^^


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (9. September 2016)

Moin.
Endspurt.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. September 2016)

moin. moin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_g0nzales (10. September 2016)

Moin.
Gutes WE-Wetter.


----------



## habkeinnick (10. September 2016)

Morgen...ok fast Mittag. Ordentlich Sonne, euch allen einen tollen Samstag.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. September 2016)

Mahlzeit!

Schei$$ heiss.


----------



## habkeinnick (10. September 2016)

Das stimmt wohl, eben im Wald mit Hund ging ein lockeres Lüftchen, auf dem kurzen Stück Straße war es deutlich zu heiß.


----------



## wissefux (10. September 2016)

der september ist der neue august ...


----------



## habkeinnick (11. September 2016)

Moin, moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. September 2016)

Tach auch



wissefux schrieb:


> der september ist der neue august ...



Und wie!


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (11. September 2016)

Moin, Moin.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (12. September 2016)

basti321 schrieb:


> Moin, Moin.


Ditopost.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. September 2016)

Tach auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. September 2016)

Sehr schön 2-rädrig nach EB gelangt. Die Temperaturen waren sehr angenehm.


----------



## wissefux (12. September 2016)

tach auch ...


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (13. September 2016)

Moin.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. September 2016)

moin. moin.

Heute wird es wohl wieder schei§§ heiss.


----------



## wissefux (13. September 2016)

so isses wohl. aber das ende naht ...


----------



## habkeinnick (13. September 2016)

Gude Jungs. Etwas kühler kann es gerne werden, aber bitte noch nicht feucht. Brauche nicht noch weitere Widerstandserhöhungen bergauf^^


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (13. September 2016)

Feuchtigkeit und Regenklamotten vermisse ich auch kein bisschen ^^.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (13. September 2016)

wahltho schrieb:


> N'Abend.
> Am Abend auch wieder gut 2-rädrig nach Hause gelangt.
> ...


Ditopost .


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. September 2016)

Ebenso.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. September 2016)

Die Apple Update Orgie wäre auch erledigt.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (14. September 2016)

Moin, Moin.
Gut zweirädrig in die Arbeit gelangt.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. September 2016)

wahltho schrieb:


> moin. moin.
> 
> Heute wird es wohl wieder schei§§ heiss.



Ditopost.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (14. September 2016)

Am Abend auch wieder gut zweirädrig nach Hause gelangt.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. September 2016)

basti321 schrieb:


> Am Abend auch wieder gut zweirädrig nach Hause gelangt.



 Ditopost - Heute war ich zum ersten Male wieder froh über das festinstallierte Licht.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (15. September 2016)

basti321 schrieb:


> Moin, Moin.
> Gut zweirädrig in die Arbeit gelangt.


Ditopost.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. September 2016)

moin. moin. Letzter heisser Tag.


----------



## wissefux (15. September 2016)

moin. endlich. aber da müssen wir nochmal durch ...


----------



## Lucafabian (15. September 2016)

jammert nicht so rum....schee isses!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. September 2016)

Ist mir heute 'eh egal. Ich sitz' bis zum Abend im Kühlen.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (15. September 2016)

basti321 schrieb:


> Am Abend auch wieder gut zweirädrig nach Hause gelangt.


Erneuter Ditopost.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. September 2016)

Schon etwas kühler da draussen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. September 2016)

moin. moin.

Endlich wieder angenehme Temperaturen.


----------



## wissefux (16. September 2016)

yep. t-50


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. September 2016)

Korrekt


----------



## wissefux (16. September 2016)

halber frei-tag ist auch was feines ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. September 2016)

k-48


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. September 2016)

k-47


----------



## wissefux (16. September 2016)

k-46


----------



## ratte (16. September 2016)

Boa, neee, so geht das doch bitte jetzt nicht die nächsten 45 Posts weiter.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. September 2016)

K-44


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. September 2016)

k-43


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. September 2016)

K-42


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. September 2016)

K-41


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. September 2016)

K-40


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. September 2016)

K-39


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. September 2016)

K-38


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. September 2016)

K-37


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. September 2016)

K-36


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. September 2016)

K-35


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. September 2016)

K-34


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. September 2016)

K-33


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. September 2016)

K-32


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. September 2016)

K-30


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. September 2016)

K-29


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. September 2016)

K-28


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. September 2016)

K-27


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. September 2016)

K-31 (vergessen)


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. September 2016)

K-26


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. September 2016)

K-25


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. September 2016)

K-24


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. September 2016)

K-23


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. September 2016)

K-22


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. September 2016)

K-21


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. September 2016)

K-20


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. September 2016)

K-19


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. September 2016)

K-18


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. September 2016)

K-17


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. September 2016)

K-16


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. September 2016)

K-15


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. September 2016)

K-14


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. September 2016)

K-13


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. September 2016)

K-12


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. September 2016)

K-11


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. September 2016)

K-10


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. September 2016)

K-9


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. September 2016)

K-8


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. September 2016)

K-7


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. September 2016)

K-6


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. September 2016)

K-5


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. September 2016)

K-4


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. September 2016)

K-3


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. September 2016)

K-2


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. September 2016)

K-1


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. September 2016)

K-0 - yepp!


----------



## wissefux (16. September 2016)

sagg alder !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (16. September 2016)

hast dich wohl leicht verzählt ... wenn man einmal nicht aufpasst hier ...


----------



## wissefux (16. September 2016)

sagg, alder !!!


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (17. September 2016)

Moin.
Ekelnasskaltwetter.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. September 2016)

moin. moin.

Noch ok das Wetter in Vorderhöhe, nur etwas kühler.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. September 2016)

moin. moin. Nass.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (18. September 2016)

wahltho schrieb:


> moin. moin. Nass.


Ditopost.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. September 2016)

Endlich angenehme Temperaturen.

Heute eine sehr schöne 2-Bein-Runde durch das süße Gründchen zum Hubiwirt gedreht.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (19. September 2016)

wahltho schrieb:


> moin. moin. Nass.


Erneuter Ditopost.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. September 2016)

moin. moin.

Trocken. Bei angenehmen Temperaturen gut 2-rädrig nach EB gelangt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MontiJay (19. September 2016)

Hello,

wollte einmal fragen wo ihr so eure Cam-Halterung am Helm habt??? Bin mir noch unsicher wo die perfekte Stelle am Fullface ist für meine GoPro... 
Freu mich über eure Antworten =)


----------



## wissefux (20. September 2016)

moin. dem fürsten die herzlichsten glückwunsche


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (20. September 2016)

Moin.


wissefux schrieb:


> moin. dem fürsten die herzlichsten glückwunsche


Von mir ebenso .


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. September 2016)

moin. moin.

Merci Vielmals!


----------



## ratte (20. September 2016)

Von uns natürlich ebenfalls einen herzlichen Glückwunsch.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (21. September 2016)

Moin.
Trocken und mild.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. September 2016)

moin. moin.

Trocken und relativ frisch. Gut 2-rädrig nach EB gelangt.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (22. September 2016)

Moin,


wahltho schrieb:


> moin. moin.
> 
> Trocken und relativ frisch. Gut 2-rädrig nach EB gelangt.


Ditopost.
Werde heute Abend mal die Übergangshandschuhe raussuchen .


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. September 2016)

Mahlzeit!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. September 2016)

Tauch auch.

Herrliches Spätsommer-/Frühherbstwetter.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (23. September 2016)

Moin, Moin,


basti321 schrieb:


> ...Werde heute Abend mal die Übergangshandschuhe raussuchen .


Done. War angenehm heute beim Fahren.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (24. September 2016)

Moin.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. September 2016)

N'Abend.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (25. September 2016)

Moin, Moin.
Neblig.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. September 2016)

moin. moin.
Sonnig.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (25. September 2016)

Sonnige MTB-Chiemseeumrundung mit Sohnemann Nr. 1 beendet .
Er fährt mir jetzt endgültig davon .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_g0nzales (26. September 2016)

wahltho schrieb:


> moin. moin.
> Sonnig.


Ditopost.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. September 2016)

moin.

Gut 2-rädrig nach EB gelangt. Immer noch herrlich mild und angenehm.

Morgen und Mittwoch dann Urlaub und am Hockenheimring zum letzten Track Day der Saison.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (27. September 2016)

Moin.


wahltho schrieb:


> moin.
> Gut 2-rädrig nach AÖ gelangt..


Neblig, mild.


----------



## wissefux (27. September 2016)

wahltho schrieb:


> Morgen und Mittwoch dann Urlaub und am Hockenheimring zum letzten Track Day der Saison.



wie gestaltet sich dann dein neues Hobby so im winter?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. September 2016)

moin. moin.

Über den Winter ist erstmal Pause. Evtl. ein AMG Winter Training am Polarkreis.


----------



## wissefux (28. September 2016)

moin. erneut gut 4 rad getrieben in den fph gelangt ...


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (28. September 2016)

Moin, Moin.
Gut zweirädrig nach AÖ gelangt.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. September 2016)

GN8

 Gut vom Hockenheimring nach Hause gelangt.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. September 2016)

Tach auch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_g0nzales (29. September 2016)

basti321 schrieb:


> Moin, Moin.
> Gut zweirädrig nach NÖ gelangt.


Ditopost .


----------



## wissefux (29. September 2016)

wissefux schrieb:


> moin. erneut gut 4 rad getrieben in den fph gelangt ...


dito post. wird in Zukunft wohl immer so sein ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. September 2016)

Gut 2-rädrig nach EB gelangt, wird in Zukunft wohl immer so bleiben ...


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (29. September 2016)

wissefux schrieb:


> dito post. wird in Zukunft wohl immer so sein ...


Gesundheitliche Gründe?



wahltho schrieb:


> Gut 2-rädrig nach EB gelangt, wird in Zukunft wohl immer so bleiben ...


Ditopost .


----------



## wissefux (29. September 2016)

nö, haben uns einen weiteren 4 beiner angeschafft, mit dem ich oft in meiner pause gassi gehen muss ... das ist zeitlich mit rad einfach nicht machbar ...


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (30. September 2016)

Moin.
Endspurt.


wissefux schrieb:


> nö, haben uns einen weiteren 4 beiner angeschafft, mit dem ich oft in meiner pause gassi gehen muss ... das ist zeitlich mit rad einfach nicht machbar ...


Ach so. Du bist dann sozusagen zweibeinig und vierpfotig unterwegs.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (30. September 2016)

genau. und ab und an auch mal 4 hufig ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. September 2016)

moin. moin.

Nimmst Du den 4-Beiner mit ins Büro?


----------



## wissefux (30. September 2016)

das geht leider nicht ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. September 2016)

Dann fährst Du Mittags immer 4-rädrig nach Kelkheim und zurück?

Respekt für Deine Tierliebe, aber mir wäre das zu anstrengend.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. September 2016)

wahltho schrieb:


> Morgen und Mittwoch dann Urlaub und am Hockenheimring zum letzten Track Day der Saison.



Der wohl letzte Track Day dieser Saison am Dienstag und Mittwoch auf dem Hockenheimring war  in jeder Hinsicht leider sehr geil. DMSB-Lizenzlehrgang quasi mit Summa Cum Laude absolviert.

Der Prüfungs-Instruktor war so begeistert, dass er meinte, ich müsste eigentlich unbedingt auch tatsächlich die Lizenz beantragen und Rennen fahren - Was mir aber zu teuer und aufwendig ist.

Er hat mir danach auch für einen Stint seine Ehefrau als Beifahrerin anvertraut, was lt. gut unterrichteter Quellen wohl ein Extralob sei.

Als gefühlt alter Mann war ich doch eher etwas verwundert ob dieser Entwicklungen.

Hier noch ein Foto vom Track Day in Spa am 08. September mit Curbstone:


----------



## wissefux (1. Oktober 2016)

wahltho schrieb:


> Dann fährst Du Mittags immer 4-rädrig nach Kelkheim und zurück?
> 
> Respekt für Deine Tierliebe, aber mir wäre das zu anstrengend.



genau so läuft das. nicht jeden tag, aber mind. zwei mal pro woche und der rest stand by, falls frauchen es nicht schafft.
über kurz oder lang ist aber geplant, den garten ausbruchsicher einzuzäunen und eine hundeklappe zu installieren ...

respekt für deine rennfahrerischen leistungen!


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (1. Oktober 2016)

Moin, Moin.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. Oktober 2016)

moin. moin.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. Oktober 2016)

Tach auch.

Sonnig, aber frisch.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (2. Oktober 2016)

Tach.
Regen, kühl.
Den letzten Sonnentag gestern aber gut genutzt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_g0nzales (3. Oktober 2016)

Moin.


basti321 schrieb:


> Regen, kühl.


Ditopost.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. Oktober 2016)

basti321 schrieb:


> Tach.
> Regen, kühl.



Ditopost.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. Oktober 2016)

Auch Tach

Kein Regen, bewölkt, relativ mild.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (4. Oktober 2016)

Tach auch, Servus, Moin und Grüß Gott
lange nix gehört aber jetzt bin ich mal wieder in Lande und frage mich, ob denn noch jemand mit dem Bike gelegentlich im Taunus unterwegs ist und Lust hätte, sich die Woche mal auf ein paar Trails zu Treffen


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (4. Oktober 2016)

wahltho schrieb:


> Auch Tach
> 
> Kein Regen, bewölkt, relativ mild.


Ditopost . Bis auf den Regen.
Mit Regenklamotten zweirädrig gut nach AÖ gelangt.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (4. Oktober 2016)

Abends zweirädrig - ohne Regen bei milden Temperaturen - auch wieder gut nach Hause gelangt.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (5. Oktober 2016)

Moin, Moin.
Frostig. Musste kratzen.
4-rädrig, da verpennt.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Oktober 2016)

moin. moin.

Frisch. Gut 2-rädrig nach EB gelangt. Heute erstmalig in diesem Herbst mit Pullover.


----------



## EA-Tec (5. Oktober 2016)

Bist du auf dem Open Day, @wahltho ?

Bin grad angekommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Oktober 2016)

Nein, ich bin nicht dabei. Mein Boss hat aber eine Rede gehalten.


----------



## EA-Tec (5. Oktober 2016)

Schade - haette mich auf 'nen Kaffeeplausch gefreut.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (6. Oktober 2016)

Moin.
Nass.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. Oktober 2016)

moin.

Trocken, angenehmes Herbstwetter, gut 2-rädrig nach EB gelangt.

@EA-Tec : Sorry, aber einen Kaffee hätten wir trotzdem trinken können, wenn Du Dich noch mal gemeldet hättest. Ich war ja im Hause.


----------



## EA-Tec (6. Oktober 2016)

Ich bin öfter bei euch - beim nächsten Mal geb' ich rechtzeitig Bescheid. Diesmal war's kurzfristig, weil ich für 'nen Kollegen eingesprungen bin.


----------



## wissefux (7. Oktober 2016)

dem lugGA sei ein trullala


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. Oktober 2016)

moin. moin.



wissefux schrieb:


> dem lugGA sei ein trullala



 Yepp


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (7. Oktober 2016)

Moin,


wissefux schrieb:


> dem lugGA sei ein trullala


wer auch immer das ist. Von mir ein Ebensolches .

Endspurt .


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. Oktober 2016)

moin. moin.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (8. Oktober 2016)

wahltho schrieb:


> moin. moin.


Ditopost.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. Oktober 2016)

Tach auch.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (9. Oktober 2016)

Tach.
Sonne und Wolken im Wechsel.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. Oktober 2016)

moin.
frisch heute. mit pullover und Übergangshandschuhen sogar etwas zu frisch.


----------



## wissefux (10. Oktober 2016)

sitzheizung ist ne prima Sache


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (10. Oktober 2016)

Moin, Moin,


wissefux schrieb:


> sitzheizung ist ne prima Sache


Gibbet die eigentlich auch für's Zweirad ??
Ein Arbeitskollege hat sich im letzten Jahr was elektrisches für die Füßlein gekauft, weil er sich mal die Zehen erfroren und seitdem immer Probleme hat. Aber selbst dafür ist es noch zu warm .


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. Oktober 2016)

wissefux schrieb:


> sitzheizung ist ne prima Sache



Du meinst die Standheizung für arme Leute.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (10. Oktober 2016)

wahltho schrieb:


> Du meinst die Standheizung für arme Leute.


wer wird denn schon komplett verweichlichen wollen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. Oktober 2016)

Na Du!


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (11. Oktober 2016)

Moin, Moin,
bei sonnigen aber frischen zwei Grad zweirädrig gut in die Arbeit gelangt.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. Oktober 2016)

moin. moin.

Heute war es milder, als gestern.


----------



## wissefux (11. Oktober 2016)

wahltho schrieb:


> Na Du!


im Prinzip schon zu spät ...
aber dank hundchen muß ich ja auch bei wind und wetter raus


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Oktober 2016)

moin.moin.

Heute leicht nieseiig und nasskalt, aber trotzdem gut 2-rädrig nach EB gelangt.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (12. Oktober 2016)

Tach auch,
hier war' s regenerisch. 
Musste aber eh 4-rädrig fahren, da Arbeitsbeginn heute am anderen Einsazort.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Oktober 2016)

moin. moin.

Sonnig und frisch.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (13. Oktober 2016)

Moin, Moin,


wahltho schrieb:


> Sonnig und frisch.


hier auch. Wobei' s heute Früh noch recht neblig und nasskalt war.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_g0nzales (14. Oktober 2016)

Moin.
Endspurt.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. Oktober 2016)

moin.moin.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. Oktober 2016)

Mahlzeit!

Zurück aus Rheinbach.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (15. Oktober 2016)

N'Abend.
Zurück von der Gartenarbeit.


----------



## wissefux (15. Oktober 2016)

morgen meinen ersten transportjob mit hänger ...


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (15. Oktober 2016)

wissefux schrieb:


> morgen meinen ersten transportjob mit hänger ...


Hihi. Sehe gerade die Werbung mit den Pferden, die sich kaputt lachen. Kennste die?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. Oktober 2016)

moin.



wissefux schrieb:


> morgen meinen ersten transportjob mit hänger ...



Gegen Hänger gibt es doch schon lange Medikamente.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (16. Oktober 2016)

Tach.
Heute schon beim ersten "Wintertraining" der LGM mitgefahren.
Sonnig und mild.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. Oktober 2016)

Vorderhöhe auch sehr schön sonnig.

Gerade eine ausgiebige 2-Bein-Runde mit Pitstop beim Inder in Kronberg gedreht.


----------



## wissefux (16. Oktober 2016)

basti321 schrieb:


> Hihi. Sehe gerade die Werbung mit den Pferden, die sich kaputt lachen. Kennste die?


na klar. und ich hab ja den alten tiguan ohne assistenzsystem


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (17. Oktober 2016)

Morgähhhhn.


wissefux schrieb:


> na klar. und ich hab ja den alten tiguan ohne assistenzsystem


Hoffe, du hast es trotzdem gut hinbekommen.
Mild, neblig. Heute Vierrad.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. Oktober 2016)

Morgäääähhhhnnnnn

So langsam sollte ich mich mal auf das 2-Rad Richtung EB begeben.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (18. Oktober 2016)

Moin, Moin.
Heute in Regenmontur zweirädrig unterwegs.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. Oktober 2016)

moin, moin.

Vorderhöhe trocken, aber leicht nebulös.


----------



## wissefux (18. Oktober 2016)

pferdetransport erfolgreich absolviert. ist gar nicht so schwer und hab auch weniger sprit gebraucht wie gedacht. den vollen hänger merkt man allerdings deutlich mehr. da schiebt es immer mal von hinten, selbst auf grader strecke ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. Oktober 2016)

moin. moin.

Gut 2-rädrig nach EB gelangt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_g0nzales (19. Oktober 2016)

Tach auch.
Regnerisch und kühl.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. Oktober 2016)

N'abend

Auf dem Rückweg war es auch leicht feucht. Interessanterweise regnet es in EB meistens am heftigsten und wird dann sukzessive weniger. Hatte wie immer keine Regenklamotten dabei, war aber auch so ok.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (20. Oktober 2016)

Moin.


basti321 schrieb:


> Regnerisch und kühl.


Ditopost.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. Oktober 2016)

moin. moin.

Vorderhöhe meldet auch Regen. Lt. Regenradar soll es aber ab ca. 08:30 Uhr eine Lücke geben, die ich nutzen werde, um 2-rädrig nach EB zu gelangen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. Oktober 2016)

Das mit der Regenlücke hat wie immer gefunzt - Ein Hoch auf die Regenradarvorhersage von Weather Pro.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (21. Oktober 2016)

Moin.
Endspurt.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. Oktober 2016)

Mahlzeit!


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (22. Oktober 2016)

wahltho schrieb:


> Mahlzeit!


Ditopost.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. Oktober 2016)

N'Abend.

Heute Mittag nach langer Zeit mal wieder am Meisterturm oberhalb von Hofheim zum Essen gewesen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. Oktober 2016)

moin.moin.

Irgendwie schlägt bei mir gerade der Herbst-Blues voll zu. Gut, dass es in ca. fünf Wochen wieder in die Sonne geht.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (23. Oktober 2016)

Moin, Moin.
Hier kommt gerade die Sonne durch.
Bin aber auch eher im Chillmodus. Heute nicht rechtzeitig aus dem Bett gekommen und damit das zweite Wintertraining verpasst.


----------



## wissefux (24. Oktober 2016)

moin montag ...


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (24. Oktober 2016)

Moin,


wissefux schrieb:


> moin montag ...


Ditopost.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. Oktober 2016)

Vorderhöhe meldet trübes Schei$$wetter.


----------



## wissefux (25. Oktober 2016)

moin. erzähl jetzt aber nicht, dass du gestern ne regnepause hast nutzen können. die waren ziemlich rar ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_g0nzales (25. Oktober 2016)

Moin.


wahltho schrieb:


> Vorderhöhe meldet trübes Schei$$wetter.


hier heute dasselbe Wetter ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. Oktober 2016)

moin. moin.



wissefux schrieb:


> moin. erzähl jetzt aber nicht, dass du gestern ne regnepause hast nutzen können. die waren ziemlich rar ...



Doch. Ich bin morgens eigentlich fast trocken hin und Abends dann trocken wieder nach Hause gelangt.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (26. Oktober 2016)

Morgähhhhhhn ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. Oktober 2016)

moin. moin.


----------



## wissefux (27. Oktober 2016)

moin. frisch.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (27. Oktober 2016)

Moin.


wissefux schrieb:


> moin. frisch.


Jepp ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. Oktober 2016)

moin.moin.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. Oktober 2016)

wahltho schrieb:


> moin.moin.



Ditopost.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (28. Oktober 2016)

Moin.
Zweirädriger Endspurt.


----------



## wissefux (28. Oktober 2016)

die unsägliche zeitumstellung steht vor der tür ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_g0nzales (29. Oktober 2016)

Moin.
Regen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. Oktober 2016)

Mahlzeit, trocken und auch etwas Sonne


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. Oktober 2016)

moin. sonnig und frisch Vorderhöhe.


----------



## wissefux (30. Oktober 2016)

yep. herrliches herbstwetter


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (30. Oktober 2016)

Moin. Hier ebenso.
Nachmittags geht's zum Flughafen - London calling.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. Oktober 2016)

F*ck the f*cking Zeitumstellung.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (31. Oktober 2016)

Good morning.
Sind jetzt zwei Stunden zurück .


----------



## Deleted 68955 (31. Oktober 2016)

Moin.

Sonnig und mild hier Vorderhöhe.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. November 2016)

moin.moin.

Frisch heute, aber sonnig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_g0nzales (1. November 2016)

Moin, moin.
Foggy..


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. November 2016)

moin. moin.

Sonnig und relativ mild Vorderhöhe.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (2. November 2016)

Moin, moin,


wahltho schrieb:


> moin. moin.
> 
> Sonnig und relativ mild Vorderhöhe.


ebenso in London.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. November 2016)

moin. moin.

Frisch und trocken. Heute zum ersten Mal wieder dicke Handschuhe.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (3. November 2016)

Moin, Moin,


wahltho schrieb:


> moin. moin.
> 
> Sonnig und relativ mild Vorderhöhe.


Erneuter East-Croydon-Ditopost.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. November 2016)

Mahlzeit!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_g0nzales (4. November 2016)

Mahlzeit.
Um 16:45 Uhr geht der Flieger zurück.
Good bye London.


----------



## wissefux (4. November 2016)

endspurt


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (5. November 2016)

Tach auch.
Trübes Wetter hier.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. November 2016)

Nabend


----------



## wissefux (5. November 2016)

gn8


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (6. November 2016)

Mahlzeit!
Dauerregen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. November 2016)

wissefux schrieb:


> gn8



Ditopost


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (7. November 2016)

Moin.
Glätte in Kraft angesagt.
Daher mit Spikes zweirädrig in die Arbeit.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. November 2016)

moin.

Novemberschmuddelwetter in Vorderhöhe. 

Ich muss auch noch die Spikes auf das zweite 2-Rad ziehen.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (7. November 2016)

Abends bespiket auch wieder gut heimgekommen (wenn auch langsam).
Hab' heuer GsD auch den Luxus eines bespiketen Zweitrads, was das lästige Laufradwechseln erspart .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (8. November 2016)

den Luxus habe ich mir auch letztes jahr gegönnt, indem ich einfach ein altes bike auf Spikes umgebaut habe. kam bis dato aber nicht zum Einsatz ...


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (8. November 2016)

Jepp. Habe auch nur mein altes Cube umgebaut. Reicht völlig aus.
Heute zwar auch frostig aber trocken. Daher ohne Spikegerumpel zweirädrig in die Arbeit.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. November 2016)

moin. moin.

Heute wieder einfach gewartet, bis der Regen durch war und dann trocken 2-rädrig nach EB gelangt.


----------



## wissefux (9. November 2016)

omg usa ...


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (9. November 2016)

Moin, Moin.
Schnee.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. November 2016)

moin moin in einer veränderten Welt.

Kein Schnee und nicht glatt Vorderhöhe.


----------



## wissefux (9. November 2016)

dafür reichlich nass heuer ...


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (10. November 2016)

Moin.
Nass.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. November 2016)

moin moin



wissefux schrieb:


> dafür reichlich nass heuer ...



Yepp, gestern auf dem Rückweg am Abend etwas nass geworden, war aber nicht weiter unangenehm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_g0nzales (11. November 2016)

Moin. 
Mistwetter. Endspurt.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. November 2016)

moin. moin.


----------



## wissefux (11. November 2016)

tgif


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (12. November 2016)

Moin.
TgiWE.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. November 2016)

moin. moin.

Frisch aber trocken und sogar etwas sonnig hier Vorderhöhe.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (13. November 2016)

Moin.


wahltho schrieb:


> moin. moin.
> 
> Frisch aber trocken und sogar etwas sonnig hier Vorderhöhe.


Ditopost .
Gleich geht's auf's Zweirad .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. November 2016)

wahltho schrieb:


> moin. moin.
> 
> Frisch aber trocken und sogar etwas sonnig hier Vorderhöhe.



Ditopost


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (14. November 2016)

Moin.
Frost.


----------



## wissefux (14. November 2016)

moin. stimmt.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. November 2016)

moin. moin.


----------



## wissefux (14. November 2016)

ich sag nur: ozeanix


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (14. November 2016)

wissefux schrieb:


> ich sag nur: ozeanix


Ich sag nur: Ffmix.
Muss da morgen hin. Zug geht um 04:57 .
Dann bin ich endlich mal im offiziellen Einzugsbereich dieses Threads .
Wenn auch nur für kurze Zeit.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (15. November 2016)

Moin. Moin.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. November 2016)

Mahlzeit! Schei$$-Wetter hier Vorderhöhe


----------



## wissefux (16. November 2016)

wahltho schrieb:


> Mahlzeit! Schei$$-Wetter hier Vorderhöhe


moin. dito.


----------



## wissefux (16. November 2016)

aber wärmer ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_g0nzales (16. November 2016)

Tach auch.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. November 2016)

Mahlzeit!


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (17. November 2016)

Moin.
Nass.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. November 2016)

moin.
mild. trocken 2-rädrig nach EB gelangt.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (18. November 2016)

Moin,


wahltho schrieb:


> moin.
> mild. trocken 2-rädrig nach AÖ gelangt.


Ditoundendspurtpost.


----------



## wissefux (18. November 2016)

tgif


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. November 2016)

Mahlzeit!

Mild aber siffig.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (19. November 2016)

Moin.
Noch mild, nass.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. November 2016)

moin. moin.

Uselwetter hier Vorderhöhe.

Zum Glück bin ich in einer Woche schon in der Sonne.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_g0nzales (20. November 2016)

Moin. 
Sonnig und kühl. 
Auf geht's zum Wintertraining.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (20. November 2016)

basti321 schrieb:


> Moin.
> Sonnig und kühl.
> Auf geht's zum Wintertraining.


Done  .


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (21. November 2016)

Moin.
Frisch.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. November 2016)

moin. moin.


----------



## wissefux (22. November 2016)

moin.

traurig, dass man mit der 2-meter-regel 500.000 euro gewinnen kann ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. November 2016)

moin. moin.

Wie geht dat denn?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_g0nzales (22. November 2016)

Moin, Moin.
Würde mich auch interessieren .
Zweirädrig bei milden Temperaturen gut in die Arbeit gelangt.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. November 2016)

Hab's gefunden.

Bei wer wird Millionär war wohl gestern die 500.000 Euro Frage, wozu die 2-Meter Regel im Schwarzwald dient.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. November 2016)

Tach auch


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (23. November 2016)

wahltho schrieb:


> Tach auch


Ditopost.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. November 2016)

Heute Abend war ich mit dem 4-Rad unterwegs und wurde von so einem 2-Rad-Deppen, der meinte, er könnte im Strassenverkehr eine Helmlampe verwenden voll geblendet. Wäre fast übel für ihn ausgegangen und Das wäre dann auch noch grobe Fahrlässigkeit von ihm gewesen...


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (24. November 2016)

basti321 schrieb:


> ...
> Zweirädrig bei milden Temperaturen gut in die Arbeit gelangt.


Ditopost .


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. November 2016)

moin. moin.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (25. November 2016)

Moin, Moin.
Zweirädriger Endspurt.
Windig.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (26. November 2016)

Mahlzeit.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. November 2016)

GN8 aus der Sonne


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. November 2016)

Moin aus der Sonne


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (27. November 2016)

Mahlzeit.
Hier blinzelt sie auch grade ein bisserl raus .
Wünsche einen erholsamen Urlaub !


----------



## wissefux (27. November 2016)

hier wirds wieder frostiger ...


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (28. November 2016)

wissefux schrieb:


> hier wirds wieder frostiger ...


Jepp.
Brrrrmoin, Moin.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. November 2016)

N'Abend aus der Sonne


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (29. November 2016)

Moin, Moin aus der Kälte.
Zweirädrig geht's gleich auf Arbeit.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. November 2016)

Moin aus der Sonne


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (30. November 2016)

Frostigen guten Morgen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. November 2016)

wahltho schrieb:


> Moin aus der Sonne



Ditopost


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (30. November 2016)

sonne gibt es hier auch zu genüge


----------



## ratte (30. November 2016)

wissefux schrieb:


> sonne gibt es hier auch zu genüge


Ja, nur hatte heute jemand vergessen, draußen die Heizung anzumachen.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (1. Dezember 2016)

Moin.
Milder, windig.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (2. Dezember 2016)

Moin, Moin,
TGiF .


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. Dezember 2016)

wahltho schrieb:


> Moin aus der Sonne



Erneuter Ditopost


----------



## wissefux (3. Dezember 2016)

tgis


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_g0nzales (3. Dezember 2016)

wissefux schrieb:


> tgis


Ditopost .


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. Dezember 2016)

Moin Moin immer noch aus der Sonne


----------



## mzaskar (3. Dezember 2016)

Was tut sichdenn auf dem Feldberg  Kleine Wurstbude werden abgerissen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. Dezember 2016)

Keine Ahnung, ich war schon ein paar Jahre nicht mehr da oben.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (4. Dezember 2016)

basti321 schrieb:


> Frostigen guten Morgen.


Ditopost.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. Dezember 2016)

Mahlzeit

... vorläufig zum letzten Mal aus der Sonne.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (5. Dezember 2016)

basti321 schrieb:


> Frostigen guten Morgen.


Erneuter Ditopost.


----------



## wissefux (5. Dezember 2016)

moin

tgim


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (5. Dezember 2016)

wissefux schrieb:


> ...
> tgim


??


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Dezember 2016)

N'Abend aus der Kälte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cynthia (5. Dezember 2016)

Welcome back!


----------



## wissefux (6. Dezember 2016)

basti321 schrieb:


> ??


tgim : thank god it´s monday


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. Dezember 2016)

moin. moin.

Ich will sofort zurück nach Fuerte.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (6. Dezember 2016)

Moin, Moin,


wissefux schrieb:


> tgim : thank god it´s monday


Ja, schon klar. Mir war nur nicht nachvollziehbar, warum du dich darüber freust, dass Montag ist. 

Heute bei frostigen Temperaturen gut zweirädrig auf Arbeit gelangt.


----------



## mzaskar (6. Dezember 2016)

Wenn Montag ist, dann ist der Freitag nicht mehr weit


----------



## wissefux (6. Dezember 2016)

heute sicher allradgetrieben auf die schneeinsel iph gelangt.

das wochenende war aufgrund einer größeren familienfeierlichkeit recht anstrengend ...


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (6. Dezember 2016)

wissefux schrieb:


> ...
> das wochenende war aufgrund einer größeren familienfeierlichkeit recht anstrengend ...


Verstehe. Danke für die Aufklärung . Hatte mir sowas schon gedacht. Gibt ja nicht soo viele Gründe, warum man sich über einen Montag freuen könnte .


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (7. Dezember 2016)

Moin, Moin.
Nur noch leichter Frost.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. Dezember 2016)

wahltho schrieb:


> moin. moin.
> 
> Ich will sofort zurück nach Fuerte.



Ditopost.

Heute zum ersten Male nach dem Urlaub bei kaltem Usselwetter wieder 2-rädrig nach EB gelangt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HansGuenther (7. Dezember 2016)

Hallo, kann mir jemand etwas zur Critical Mass Frankfurt sagen? Tempo, Dauer, Einstellung der Polizei, Gegenwehr der Autofahrer, Alkoholkonsum, StVOZ-konformität des eigenen Fahrrads usw.?


----------



## Speedskater (7. Dezember 2016)

Habt ihr hier schon unterschrieben?

https://www.openpetition.de/petition/online/feldberg-kiosk-muss-bleiben


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (8. Dezember 2016)

Moin, Moin.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. Dezember 2016)

tach auch


----------



## wissefux (8. Dezember 2016)

Speedskater schrieb:


> Habt ihr hier schon unterschrieben?
> 
> https://www.openpetition.de/petition/online/feldberg-kiosk-muss-bleiben


done


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (9. Dezember 2016)

Moin.
TGiF!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. Dezember 2016)

Mahlzeit!

Heute ist es deutlich milder.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. Dezember 2016)

moin. moin.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (10. Dezember 2016)

Moin, Moin.
Sonnig und Plusgrade.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. Dezember 2016)

moin. moin.

Mild hier Vorderhöhe


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (11. Dezember 2016)

Mahlzeit.
Morgens Frost und Sonne, jetzt mild und nass.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (12. Dezember 2016)

Moin, Moin.
Relativ mild hier. Nass.


----------



## wissefux (12. Dezember 2016)

moin. mild und feucht ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Dezember 2016)

moin. mild und trocken...


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (13. Dezember 2016)

Moin, Moin.
Heute wieder kratzen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Dezember 2016)

wahltho schrieb:


> moin. mild und trocken...



Ditopost


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_g0nzales (14. Dezember 2016)

Moin, Moin.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. Dezember 2016)

Mahlzeit!

Gestern Abend mit Hilfe des Regenradars trocken nach Hause gelangt. Heute morgen auch wieder gut 2-rädrig nach EB gelangt.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (15. Dezember 2016)

Moin, Moin,
Derzeit üblicher vorweihnachtlicher Wahnsinn - beruflich wie privat.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. Dezember 2016)

moin. moin.
Wiederum gut trocken 2-rädrig nach EB gelangt. Ich halte mich aus dem vorweihnachtlichen Wahnsinn komplett raus ...


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (16. Dezember 2016)

Moin.
TGiF.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. Dezember 2016)

moin. moin.

Trüb hier Vorderhöhe. Zumindest werden die Tage bald schon wieder länger...


----------



## wissefux (17. Dezember 2016)

moin. der fürstin die herzlichsten glückwünsche.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (17. Dezember 2016)

Moin,


wissefux schrieb:


> moin. der fürstin die herzlichsten glückwünsche.


Unbekannterweise auch von mir .


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. Dezember 2016)

Mahlzeit!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. Dezember 2016)

wissefux schrieb:


> moin. der fürstin die herzlichsten glückwünsche.





basti321 schrieb:


> Unbekannterweise auch von mir .



Merci, ich werde es ihr ausrichten.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (18. Dezember 2016)

Moin, Moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. Dezember 2016)

moin. moin.

Sehr trübes Wetter hier ...


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (19. Dezember 2016)

Moin, Moin.
Trübe auch hier.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. Dezember 2016)

moin. moin.

Ganz ok das Wetter Vorderhöhe. Zum Glück ist der kürzeste Tag bald erreicht und dann kann der Frühling kommen...


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (20. Dezember 2016)

Moin, Moin.
Trübe, kühl.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. Dezember 2016)

Mahlzeit!

Frisch aber sonnig.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. Dezember 2016)

moin. moin.

Trüb und frisch heute auf dem 2-Rad. Der Teil der Ohrläppchen, der nicht von der Mütze bedeckt wurde, hat leicht gezwickt.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (21. Dezember 2016)

Mahlzeit.
Kalt, wie immer. Friere, wie immer.
Winter sucks.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. Dezember 2016)

basti321 schrieb:


> Winter sucks.



Signed.

Zum Glück kommt bald der Frühling.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (22. Dezember 2016)

Moin, Moin.


wahltho schrieb:


> ...
> Zum Glück kommt bald der Frühling.


 Freu' mich schon drauf.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. Dezember 2016)

moin.

Der kürzeste Tag. Irgendwie wird es heute überhaupt nicht hell.

Bei trübem Nieselwetter gut 2-rädrig nach EB gelangt.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. Dezember 2016)

Jetzt gibt's heizbare Sohlen schon mit App und Bluetooth:

https://www.amazon.de/Vulpés-C-Line...3-ca00-43ab-bbde-6052d4f61deb&pf_rd_i=desktop


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (23. Dezember 2016)

Moin, Moin,


wahltho schrieb:


> Jetzt gibt's heizbare Sohlen schon mit App und Bluetooth:
> 
> https://www.amazon.de/Vulpés-C-Line...3-ca00-43ab-bbde-6052d4f61deb&pf_rd_i=desktop


Sicher nicht verkehrt in der unsäglichen Jahreszeit .
Ansonsten: TGiF .


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. Dezember 2016)

moin. moin.

Trüb und nasskalt da draussen.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (24. Dezember 2016)

Moin, Moin.
Wünsche allen Plauschern schöne Weihnachten und geruhhhhsame Feiertage .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (24. Dezember 2016)

den wünschen schliesse ich mich mal an


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. Dezember 2016)

ich mich auch


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (25. Dezember 2016)

Moin, Moin.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. Dezember 2016)

moin.moin.

Tag 1 wäre überstanden ...


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (25. Dezember 2016)

wahltho schrieb:


> ...
> Tag 1 wäre überstanden ...


.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (26. Dezember 2016)

Moin, Moin.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. Dezember 2016)

Moin.moin.

Tag 2 auch überlebt.


----------



## wissefux (27. Dezember 2016)

moin. jahresendspurt wird eingeläutet ...


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (27. Dezember 2016)

Moin,


wissefux schrieb:


> moin. jahresendspurt wird eingeläutet ...


jepp. Leider in der Arbeit .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. Dezember 2016)

Mahlzeit aus Rheinbach.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (28. Dezember 2016)

Moin, Moin.
Es geht bergauf - langsam aber unaufhaltsam .


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. Dezember 2016)

moin.moin.

Heute mal wieder 2-rädrig nach EB.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. Dezember 2016)

Dem Fux auch hier alles Gute zum Geburtstag!


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (28. Dezember 2016)

wahltho schrieb:


> Dem Fux auch hier alles Gute zum Geburtstag!


Schließe mich an .


----------



## wissefux (28. Dezember 2016)

vielen dank auch hier.

ja es geht unaufhaltsam bergauf ... mit dem alter [emoji6]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_g0nzales (28. Dezember 2016)

wissefux schrieb:


> ...
> ja es geht unaufhaltsam bergauf ... mit dem alter [emoji6]


 Dachte zwar eher an die Länge der Tage. Aber hinsichtlich des Alters ist das schon auch richtig .


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. Dezember 2016)

moin. moin.

Frisch aber sonnig hier Vorderhöhe


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (29. Dezember 2016)

Moin,
sonnig, aber mild hier. 
Zweirädrig auf Arbeit. Wahrscheinlich das letzte Mal in diesem Jahr.


----------



## wissefux (30. Dezember 2016)

moin. auf zum endspurt ...


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (30. Dezember 2016)

Moin, Moin,


wissefux schrieb:


> moin. auf zum endspurt ...


Ditopost .


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. Dezember 2016)

moin. moin.

Sonnig, frisch und leicht überfroren da draussen.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (31. Dezember 2016)

Moin.
Wünsche einen guten Rutsch allerseits.


----------



## wissefux (31. Dezember 2016)

danke gleichfalls. kommt gut rüber ins nächste jahr ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (31. Dezember 2016)

moin. moin.

Rutscht gut aber nicht aus.


----------



## wissefux (1. Januar 2017)

moin. willkommen in 2017


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_g0nzales (1. Januar 2017)

Moin, Moin,


wissefux schrieb:


> moin. willkommen in 2017


Ebenso .


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (2. Januar 2017)

Moin, Moin.
Endlich Urlaub.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. Januar 2017)

moin. moin.

Heute etwas weisse Pampe da draussen.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (3. Januar 2017)

Moin, Moin,


wahltho schrieb:


> Heute etwas weisse Pampe da draussen.


Ditopost.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. Januar 2017)

moin. moin.

Gut 2-rädrig nach EB gelangt. Mit etwas Vor- und Voraussicht ging es auch heute gut ohne Spikes.


----------



## wissefux (4. Januar 2017)

moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. Januar 2017)

moin. moin.

Die weisse Pampe ist schon wieder weg.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (4. Januar 2017)

Moin, Moin.
Hier kommt gerade Nachschub.


----------



## wissefux (5. Januar 2017)

nachschub auch bei uns


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_g0nzales (5. Januar 2017)

Moin, Moin.
Und recht frisch.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Januar 2017)

moin. moin.

Gestern Abend noch eben Spikes auf ein Alltags-2-rad geschraubt. War heute auf dem Weg nach EB sehr hilfreich. Frisch, aber sonnig. Ich war weit und breit der einzige Radfahrer - Surprise, surprise.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. Januar 2017)

moin. moin.

Kalter aber sonnig.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (6. Januar 2017)

N'Abend

Viel weiße Pampe hier .


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. Januar 2017)

Moin. Moin.

Hier zum Glück nicht.


----------



## EA-Tec (7. Januar 2017)

basti321 schrieb:


> N'Abend



Traumhaft! 

So langsam bekomm' ich Heimweh!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_g0nzales (7. Januar 2017)

Mahlzeit.


EA-Tec schrieb:


> Traumhaft!
> So langsam bekomm' ich Heimweh!


Jepp. Schon schön hier .


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (8. Januar 2017)

Moin.
Schneefall, aber nicht mehr ganz so eisig kalt. 
Gleich geht's zum MTB-Wintertraining.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. Januar 2017)

moin.

Deutlich milder hier Vorderhöhe.


----------



## wissefux (9. Januar 2017)

moin. montag.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (9. Januar 2017)

Moin.
GsD noch Urlaub.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. Januar 2017)

moin.

Nicht mehr so kalt, aber trüb. Spikes sind immer noch angeraten.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (10. Januar 2017)

Moin.
Wieder ein bisserl kälter geworden.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. Januar 2017)

Jetzt ist die weisse Pampe auch wieder hier in Vorderhöhe angekommen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. Januar 2017)

moin.

Auch heute gut 2-rädrig nach EB gelangt.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (11. Januar 2017)

Moin.
Heftige Glätte.
Schneien tut's auch schon wieder.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EA-Tec (11. Januar 2017)

Glueckspilz! Hier ist es einfach nur regnerisch, und der Schnee scho wieder weg. 

Warst scho beim Ski fahren? Bring meine Ski bald zum Service und Ende Januar geht's dann in's Zillertal.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (11. Januar 2017)

Jepp. War letzte Woche Freitag (Heilig' drei Kine) bei der Saisoneröffnung auf der Winkelmoosalm. War super Pulverschnee. Wollte diese Woche noch ne Skitour gehen, hab's aber nicht geschafft. Aber Samstag fahren wir mit der Family nochmal rein .
Zillertal ist bestimmt !!


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (11. Januar 2017)

Moppelpost .


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. Januar 2017)

N'Abend.

Die weiße Pampe ist hier zum Glück schon wieder aufe dem Rückzug. Der 2-rädrige Rückweg heute Abend war endlich mal wieder eine schöne Selbstkasteiung.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Januar 2017)

Mahlzeit!

Gut 2-rädrig nach EB gelangt. Heute Abend sollte die weisse Pampe endgültig verschwunden sein.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (12. Januar 2017)

Mahlzeit.
Tauwetter.


----------



## wissefux (12. Januar 2017)

heute nacht soll es nochmal heftigen nachschlag geben ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Januar 2017)

bei den angekündigten Temperaturen glaube ich aber nicht, dass das Vorderhöhe lange liegen bleibt ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Januar 2017)

Warnung vor Orc Ansturm!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_g0nzales (13. Januar 2017)

Moin, Moin.
Nacht war ruhig, jetzt bisserl Wind, nix schlimmes.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Januar 2017)

moin.moin.

Vorderhöhe hat es Nachts gepfiffen, aber kein neuer Schnee, im Gegenteil weiter weggetaut sie ist, die weisse Pampe


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (14. Januar 2017)

Mahlzeit.
Hier schneit's wieder.


----------



## LDSign (14. Januar 2017)

Hi

Zufällig jemand heute oder gestern auf dem großen Feldberg gewesen (oder in der Nähe davon)? Wie sieht es denn aus...vereist oder nur Schnee(matsch)? Überlege, ob ich noch schnell die Spikes für unsere Tour um 14:30 draufziehe...

Gruß,
Frank


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. Januar 2017)

N'abend

Vorderhöhe keine neue weisse Pampe.


----------



## wissefux (14. Januar 2017)

heute auf dem staufen gewesen. dort ordentlich griffiger schnee. biker hatten damit offenbar kein problem, ich als fussgänger auch nicht ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_g0nzales (15. Januar 2017)

Moin, Moin.
Frostig.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. Januar 2017)

moin. moin.

Hier Vorderhöhe zum Glück kein neuer Schnee.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (16. Januar 2017)

Moin.
Kalt.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. Januar 2017)

Mahlzeit!

Sonnig und frei!​


----------



## wissefux (17. Januar 2017)

dunkel, kalt, unfrei


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (17. Januar 2017)

Moin, Moin,


wissefux schrieb:


> dunkel, kalt, unfrei


 Ditopost + ar...glatt. Spikes sind heute die erste Wahl.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. Januar 2017)

moin. moin.

hell, kalt trocken. Gut 2-rädrig nach EB gelangt.

Spikes sind hier Vorderhöhe fast schon nicht mehr erforderlich.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (18. Januar 2017)

Moin, Moin.
Kalt, trocken.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. Januar 2017)

basti321 schrieb:


> Moin, Moin.
> Kalt, trocken.



Ditopost.

Aber sonnig und daher gut 2-rädrig nach EB gelangt.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (19. Januar 2017)

Moin.


basti321 schrieb:


> Moin, Moin.
> Kalt, trocken.


Erneuter Ditopost.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. Januar 2017)

moin. moin.

Heute morgen war es echt frischt auf dem 2-Rad.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (19. Januar 2017)

wahltho schrieb:


> ...
> Heute morgen war es echt frischt auf dem 2-Rad.


Jepp, hier auch.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (20. Januar 2017)

Moin.
TGiF.
-12,4 Grad. Heute 4-Rad.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. Januar 2017)

moin. moin.

Immer noch frisch da draussen.


----------



## wissefux (20. Januar 2017)

frisch aber sonnig. so geht es noch ne weile weiter ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. Januar 2017)

moin.moin.

Zum Glück ist keine neue Pampe in Aussicht.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (21. Januar 2017)

Moin. 
Kalt.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. Januar 2017)

moin.moin.
frisch.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (22. Januar 2017)

Moin.


wahltho schrieb:


> moin.moin.
> frisch.


Ditopost.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (23. Januar 2017)

moin. ordentlich frisch heuer. ich liebe meine sitzheizung ...


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (23. Januar 2017)

Moin.
-13 Grad. 
Ich liebe mein Bike. 
Heute allerdings mit Spikes unterwegs gewesen. Das mag ich nicht so gerne.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. Januar 2017)

moin. moin.

Wirklich frisch heute da draussen. Ich bin auch immer noch mit Spikes unterwegs.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (23. Januar 2017)

wahltho schrieb:


> moin. moin.
> 
> Wirklich frisch heute da draussen. Ich bin auch immer noch mit Spikes unterwegs.


Sicherer das ist . Stellenweise doch sehr glatt.


----------



## mzaskar (23. Januar 2017)

Habe mal etwas gebastelt


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (24. Januar 2017)

Moin.
Immer noch frisch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. Januar 2017)

moin.moin.

Immer noch frisch, aber doch deutlich milder als gestern. Wie immer gut 2-rädrig nach EB gelangt.


----------



## mzaskar (24. Januar 2017)

Arsche kalt, no Spikes ...... ok ich warte bis es wärmer wird  

Winter ist auch nicht unbedingt der beste Zeitpunkt mit Outdoorsport anzufangen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. Januar 2017)

Am Besten gar nicht erst aufhören.


----------



## mzaskar (24. Januar 2017)

ist nun halt mal passiert


----------



## wissefux (25. Januar 2017)

kommt vor und dauert weiter an ...


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (25. Januar 2017)

Moin.
Milder. Nur noch einstellig .


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. Januar 2017)

moin.moin.

Immer noch frisch heute mit Gegenwind. Gut 2-rädrig nach EB gelangt.


----------



## mzaskar (25. Januar 2017)

frischer Wind am Morgen vertreibt die Falten aus dem Gesicht 
und ohne Spikes hat es mich heute doch fast verrissen 
Grundsätzlich lässt es sich gut fahren. Es ist kalt und kaum Sonne, der Schnee ist sehr griffig und kalt. Es gab heute nur eine Stelle die richtig gehend vereist war ( Thomas magst du dich noch an eine Stelle im Taunus erinnern, wo wir aus dem Wald auf eine Strasse kamen ..... ). Zum Glück habe ich vorher schon das Tempo stark gedrosselt und musste nicht auf dem Eis bremsen  Nächstens fahre ich aber wieder den anderen Weg .... und nächste Woche habe ich das Argon mit den Spikes fahrbereit .......

[Edit hat was zu sagen] Ich habe mich für Spikes in der grossen Grösse (29" ) entschieden


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. Januar 2017)

Geht doch.

Yepp, ich meine mich daran noch zu erinnern.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (26. Januar 2017)

Moin.
Milder und trocken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. Januar 2017)

basti321 schrieb:


> Moin.
> Milder und trocken.



Ditopost


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. Januar 2017)

moin.

Sonnig aber immer noch kalt hier Vorderhöhe.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (27. Januar 2017)

Moin, Moin.


wahltho schrieb:


> ...
> Sonnig aber immer noch kalt hier Vorderhöhe.


Hier auch wieder zweistellige Minusgrade. 
Dafür sonnig. Gut zweirädrig in die Arbeit gekommen.
TGiF.


----------



## mzaskar (27. Januar 2017)

Jetzt wird es warm und wieder kalt, also gibt es Morgens wieder glatte Brücken. Spikes werden am WE montiert  Damit es nicht wieder zu Schäden am Material und Body kommt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. Januar 2017)

Vorderhöhe verabschiedet sich der Winter im Laufe der kommenden Tag zum Glück erstmal wieder.


----------



## mzaskar (28. Januar 2017)

Bin gerade am überlegen ob es die Spikes noch braucht


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (28. Januar 2017)

Moin, Moin.
Milder.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. Januar 2017)

Vorderhöhe hat die Kälte bald ein Ende.

Heute und morgen noch Nachts unter Null und das war es dann.


----------



## mzaskar (28. Januar 2017)

Hmmm, was meint der Experte, wenn es darum geht Morgens und Abends mit dem Bike unterwegs zu sein?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. Januar 2017)

Schwer zu sagen, hängt davon ab, wie stark der Bodenfrost ist.


----------



## mzaskar (28. Januar 2017)

war halt seit Anfang desMonats immer weit unter Null ------- ich montiere sie mal, nächsten Winter hat es dann den 2ten LRS -----


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (29. Januar 2017)

Moin.
Kalt. Immer noch minus 10.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. Januar 2017)

moin.
schon deutlich milder hier.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (30. Januar 2017)

Moin, Moin.
Angebl. der letzte kalte Morgen hier (für's Erste zumindest).


----------



## wissefux (30. Januar 2017)

moin. Vorsicht glatt vor der höhe!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. Januar 2017)

Mahlzeit!

Habe ich schmerzhaft erfahren müssen. Vor dem fürstlichen Palast, der sich mit 200m an der höchsten Stelle befindet, war es überhaupt nicht glatt. Also war ich so saublöd, das 2-Rad ohne Spikes zu nehmen.

Im Arboretum war es auf den Wegen dann so glatt, dass es  mich beim Absteigen auf den Hintern gehauen hat. Dabei habe ich mir den Rücken ziemlich weh getan und er schmerzt jetzt noch.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (30. Januar 2017)

wahltho schrieb:


> Mahlzeit!
> 
> Habe ich schmerzhaft erfahren müssen. Vor dem fürstlichen Palast, der sich mit 200m an der höchsten Stelle befindet, war es überhaupt nicht glatt. Also war ich so saublöd, das 2-Rad ohne Spikes zu nehmen.
> 
> Im Arboretum war es auf den Wegen dann so glatt, dass es  mich beim Absteigen auf den Hintern gehauen hat. Dabei habe ich mir den Rücken ziemlich weh getan und er schmerzt jetzt noch.


Na, dann mal gute Besserung!
Auf jeden Fall eine Anregung für mich, hier morgen auf keine "dummen Gedanken" zu kommen, sondern, wenn auch widerwillig, nochmal das Spikeradl zu nehmen.


----------



## wissefux (30. Januar 2017)

aua! dann mal schnelle genesung.
ich habe heute erfahren, dass auch 4 räder durchdrehen können. kam kurz ins rutschen, war aber zum glück langsam genug, so dass ich das Kfz wieder in die spur bringen konnte. dennoch für sekundenbruchteile ein gefühl der absoluten hilflosigkeit wenn die karre rutscht und kein rad grip bekommt ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. Januar 2017)

Ist schon deutlich besser. Am Nachmittag hat sich was eingerenkt. Eine gute Rückenmuskulatur hilft halt doch.

Am Abend auch wieder gut 2-rädrig nach Hause gelangt.


----------



## wissefux (31. Januar 2017)

heute mild und nur noch an wenigen stellen glatt (da wo sich der mist halt immer lange hält).


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (31. Januar 2017)

Moin, Moin.
Glatteis hier angekommen.
Bei diesem Spiegel fahre ich nicht mal mit Spikes.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (31. Januar 2017)

moin.moin.

Heute wieder ohne Probleme mit Spikes. Im Arboretum sind immer noch viele total vereiste Stellen.


----------



## mzaskar (31. Januar 2017)

MoinMoin, hier föhnt der Föhn gerade den ganzen Schnee weg :-o Ich glaube ich mache die Spikes mal wieder runter vom Radl


----------



## Deleted 68955 (31. Januar 2017)

Heute Abend auf dem Rückweg war es schon deutlich aufgetaut.

Morgen noch mal das 2-Rad mit Spikes danach wahrscheinlich dann erst mal wieder da 2-Rad ohne Spikes.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (1. Februar 2017)

Moin, Moin.
Heute auch nochmal mit Spikes unterwegs. Tauwetter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. Februar 2017)

Tach auch.

Heute Abend dürfte die Pampe komplett weg sein.


----------



## mzaskar (1. Februar 2017)

Ich hasse leichte Plusgrade und Regen 

Kalt und trocken ist mir lieber


----------



## mzaskar (2. Februar 2017)

Moin Moin  Das schöne an Spikes......es braucht keine Klingel


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (2. Februar 2017)

Moin.
Auch hier sind die Spikes noch im Einsatz.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. Februar 2017)

Abend, platt, müde und der Rüchen schmerzt immer noch


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (3. Februar 2017)

Moin, Moin,
TGiF .


wahltho schrieb:


> Abend, platt, müde und der Rüchen schmerzt immer noch


Wünsche weiterhin schnelle Genesung und ein erholsames Wochenende .


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. Februar 2017)

moin. moin.

Trübes Nieselwetter Vorderhöhe


----------



## mzaskar (3. Februar 2017)

hier auch mal Regen, mal nicht, mal wieder Regen, mal wieder nicht .........


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (4. Februar 2017)

Moin.
Nebel des Grauens.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. Februar 2017)

Tach auch.

Deutlich milder hier.


----------



## wissefux (4. Februar 2017)

und jetzt wieder dunkel, nass und frisch


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (5. Februar 2017)

Moin, Moin.
Sonn-Tag. Frühlingshafte Temperaturen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Februar 2017)

basti321 schrieb:


> Moin, Moin.
> Sonn-Tag. Frühlingshafte Temperaturen.



Ditopost


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (6. Februar 2017)

Moin, Moin.
Relativ mild aber leichtes Schneegrieseln.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. Februar 2017)

moin. moin.

Temperaturen ok. Trocken. Heute wieder das unbespikte 2-Rad.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (6. Februar 2017)

Kalt, nass, Schneefall --> Bike in der Garage gelassen


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (7. Februar 2017)

Moin.
Nass. Relativ mild.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. Februar 2017)

Moin.Moin.
Trocken. Relativ mild.


----------



## mzaskar (7. Februar 2017)

trocken, kalt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. Februar 2017)

moin.
trocken. etwas kühler.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (8. Februar 2017)

Moin,


wahltho schrieb:


> moin.
> trocken. etwas kühler.


Ditopost.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (9. Februar 2017)

Moin, Moin.
Sonnig, frisch.


----------



## wissefux (9. Februar 2017)

dito vor der höhe


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. Februar 2017)

wissefux schrieb:


> dito vor der höhe



Stimmt


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (10. Februar 2017)

Moin, Moin.
TGiF .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. Februar 2017)

moin.
Trüb und kühl da draussen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. Februar 2017)

Endlich ist es soweit: http://www.pshr.ch


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. Februar 2017)

moin. 

der Winter bäumt sich noch mal kurz auf.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (11. Februar 2017)

Mahlzeit.
Hier sonnig und eher frühlingshaft.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Februar 2017)

moin.

Nimm dies Winter als Todessstoss.

Hier heute auch eigentlich schon eher Frühlingshaft


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (12. Februar 2017)

Moin, Moin.
Hier eher trüb.


----------



## wissefux (13. Februar 2017)

moin. aber immer noch ziemlich frisch ...


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (13. Februar 2017)

Moin, Moin,
hier 0 Grad, frischer Gegenwind auf dem zweirädrigen Arbeitsweg.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Februar 2017)

moin. moin.
In der Tag noch recht frisch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (13. Februar 2017)

Spikes demontiert, es gibt kein zurück


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (14. Februar 2017)

Moin.
Sonnig, leichter Frost, kaum Wind, schönes Zweiradwetter.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. Februar 2017)

moin. moin.

Heute hat wieder ein dicker Pullover ausgereicht. Sehr schön sonniges Wetter.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (15. Februar 2017)

Moin, Moin.
Wieder frostig, dafür Sonne.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. Februar 2017)

moin.

Hier auch frisch und sonnig.

Morgens brauche ich ja das ganze Jahr keine Beleuchtung. Abends jetzt wieder bald auch nicht mehr.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (16. Februar 2017)

Moin.


wahltho schrieb:


> moin.
> 
> Hier auch frisch und sonnig.
> ...


Ditopost.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. Februar 2017)

moin.moin.

Wiederum sonnig und frisch, sogar so frisch, dass es wieder gekniffen hat.

Trotzdem gut 2-rädrig nach EB gelangt.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (17. Februar 2017)

Moin.
Etwas milder. Regen.
TGiF .


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. Februar 2017)

moin.

Deutlich milder und trocken.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (18. Februar 2017)

Moin, Moin.
Trüb, regnerisch, kühl, bäh.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. Februar 2017)

moin.moin.

Gleich geht es Richtung Frankenreich mit dem Spass-4-Rad #1


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (19. Februar 2017)

Moin, Moin,
viel Spaß in Fronkreisch .
Hier sehr neblig, feucht, mild.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. Februar 2017)

Moin Moin aus Reims


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (20. Februar 2017)

Moin, Moin.


----------



## mzaskar (20. Februar 2017)

Rüsselpest --> Homeoffice


----------



## wissefux (20. Februar 2017)

track day in France?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_g0nzales (21. Februar 2017)

Moin,
Regen und Wind. Trotzdem Zweirad.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (22. Februar 2017)

Moin, 
trocken und mit Rückenwind zur Arbeit.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. Februar 2017)

wissefux schrieb:


> track day in France?



Ne vier Tage Kurzurlaub zum Besichtigen geschichtsträchtiger Stätten und zum Schlemmen in Frankreich mit dem Spass-4-Rad #1:Verdun, Reims, Champagne und Sedan.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (23. Februar 2017)

Moin, Moin.
Mild. Trocken.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. Februar 2017)

Mahlzeit!
Trocken.Mild.Windig.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. Februar 2017)

moin.moin.
Trocken.Mild.Windig.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (24. Februar 2017)

Moin, Moin,
Rückenwindcruisen auf dem großen Kettenblatt.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (25. Februar 2017)

Moin.
Sonnig, kühl.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. Februar 2017)

moin.moin.
Noch frisch, aber herrlich sonnig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. Februar 2017)

moin.moin.

Flühling!

Das war wirklich wieder ein herrlicher Winter - Nämlich eigentlich kein Winter!


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (26. Februar 2017)

Mahlzeit.
Faschingslärm.


----------



## wissefux (27. Februar 2017)

moin am rosenmontag


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (27. Februar 2017)

Moin, Moin,


wissefux schrieb:


> moin am rosenmontag


zweirädriges Arbeitsdito .


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. Februar 2017)

moin. moin.

mild.trocken.gut 2-rädrig nach EB gelangt.


----------



## mzaskar (27. Februar 2017)

Kleine Bikerunde am Wochenende


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. Februar 2017)

N'abend.

Ziemlich nass und pustig da draußen gerade.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (27. Februar 2017)

Hier noch trocken und windstill.
Zweirädrig gut heimgekommen.
Müssen morgen wohl die Schutzbleche ran ...


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (28. Februar 2017)

Moin,
windig, trocken, Zweirad.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. Februar 2017)

basti321 schrieb:


> Moin,
> windig, trocken, Zweirad.



Ditopost


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. Februar 2017)

Am Abend auch wieder gut und trocken 2-rädrig nach Hause gelangt


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (28. Februar 2017)

wahltho schrieb:


> Am Abend auch wieder gut und trocken 2-rädrig nach Hause gelangt


Hier war's nass. Aber hab' ja Regenklamotten.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. Februar 2017)

Ich hab nie Regenklamotten dabei, kein Werkzeug und auch keinen Helm


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (28. Februar 2017)

Ohne Regenklamotten wär's mir nix.
Nass-kalt-krank. Bin da eher empfindlich ...


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (1. März 2017)

Moin, Moin.
Trocken und zweirädrig auf Arbeit gelangt.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. März 2017)

moin.moin.

Heute leichter Nieselregen und etwas nasskalt. Trotzdem gut 2-rädrig nach EB gelangt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. März 2017)

moin. moin.

Mild und trocken.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (2. März 2017)

Moin, Moin,
nass, starker Wind, GsD zunächst von hinten.
Vielleicht dreht er ja bis heute Abend .


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (3. März 2017)

Moin, Moin.
Trocken.
GsDF .


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. März 2017)

moin.
frisch.trocken.sonnig.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (4. März 2017)

Moin, Moin.


wahltho schrieb:


> moin.
> frisch.trocken.sonnig.


Ditopost .


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. März 2017)

moin.

Heute werden die Gartenmöbel wieder auf die Terrasse geräumt...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. März 2017)

moin.
Heute nicht ganz so tolles Wetter hier Vorderhöhe


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (5. März 2017)

Mahlzeit.
Morgens Regen, jetzt trocken.
3,5 Stdn. Schlammrunde im Holzland gedreht. Jetzt gibt's Entspannung .


----------



## wissefux (6. März 2017)

moin. nass uff de gass ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_g0nzales (6. März 2017)

Moin, Moin,


wissefux schrieb:


> moin. nass uff de gass ...


Ditopost.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. März 2017)

moin.

Gut 2-rädrig nach EB gelangt. Etwas angefeuchtet ob leichtem Regens, aber man ist ja nicht aus Zucker.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (7. März 2017)

Moin.
Immer noch Shietwetter.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. März 2017)

moin.moin.
Zunehmend trocken und sonnig. Gut 2-rädrig nach EB gelangt.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (8. März 2017)

Moin.
Trocken und mild.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. März 2017)

moin.
Noch trocken und frisch. Heute Abend wird es wohl leicht feucht von oben werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (8. März 2017)

wahltho schrieb:


> moin.
> 
> Heute werden die Gartenmöbel wieder auf die Terrasse geräumt...



Bei uns gibt es noch Schnee  oder doch eher Ich bin mir gerade nicht so sicher


----------



## mzaskar (8. März 2017)

wahltho schrieb:


> moin.
> Noch trocken und frisch. Heute Abend wird es wohl leicht feucht von oben werden.



Kalt, nass und glatt


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (9. März 2017)

Moin.
Nass und kühl.
Regenklamotten.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. März 2017)

moin.

Gestern Abend war es dann etwas nass auf dem Rückweg.

Heute morgen gut und weitestgehend trocken 2-rädrig nach EB gelangt.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (10. März 2017)

Moin, Moin.
Trocken, kühl, Zweirad.
TGiF .


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. März 2017)

moin.
Trocken, sonnig und mild hier Vorderhöhe.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (11. März 2017)

Moin, Moin.
Frostig. Heute geht's nochmal auf die Piste.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. März 2017)

moin.moin.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (12. März 2017)

Moin.
Sonne, frostig.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. März 2017)

Mahlzeit!

Sonne, warm. Heute schon mit dem Oben-Ohne-Spass-4-Rad unterwegs gewesen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_g0nzales (13. März 2017)

Moin, Moun.
Frost aber sonnig.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. März 2017)

moin.moin.
Mild und sonnig.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (14. März 2017)

basti321 schrieb:


> Moin, Moun.
> Frost aber sonnig.


Ditopost.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. März 2017)

wahltho schrieb:


> moin.moin.
> Mild und sonnig.



Ditopost


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (15. März 2017)

Moin.
Sonnig. Zweirädrig gut auf Arbeit gelangt.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. März 2017)

wahltho schrieb:


> moin.moin.
> Mild und sonnig.



Erneuterditopost.


----------



## mzaskar (15. März 2017)

Happy Birthday Sabine


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (16. März 2017)

Moin.
Trübe.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. März 2017)

moin.moin.
Sonnig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_g0nzales (16. März 2017)

wahltho schrieb:


> moin.moin.
> Sonnig.


Jepp. Hier jetzt auch .
Zweirädrig gut auf Arbeit gelangt.


----------



## wissefux (17. März 2017)

moin


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (17. März 2017)

Moin, Moin,
TGiF .
4. Zweiradaufarbeitfahrtag in Folge.
Wetter (noch) sonnig .


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. März 2017)

moin.moin.
Mild und trocken. Heute zum ersten Mal in diesem Jahr ohne Jacke unterwegs.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (18. März 2017)

Moin.
Regenwetter.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. März 2017)

moin.
Der Frühling macht eine kurze Pause.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_g0nzales (19. März 2017)

Moin. Moin.
Noch windig, aber wenigstens trocken.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (20. März 2017)

Moin.
Raindrops keep falling on my head ...
Zweirädrig gut auf Arbeit gelangt.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. März 2017)

N'Abend aus Spa.

Morgen geht es wieder rund


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (21. März 2017)

Moin, Moin.
Endlich wieder trocken.
Zweirädrig gut auf Arbeit gelangt.


----------



## wissefux (21. März 2017)

Baustelle vor der Haustür sucks gewaltig


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (21. März 2017)

wissefux schrieb:


> Baustelle vor der Haustür sucks gewaltig


Haben wir auch seit heute Morgen. Bin mal gespannt, ob heute Abend noch fließend Wasser vorhanden ist, wenn ich heimkomme  ...


----------



## wissefux (22. März 2017)

ich kann mich täglich aufs neue fragen, ob ich überhaupt noch in meinen carport fahren kann oder zwangsweise zum laternenparker werde ...
der kanal wird saniert und die baustelle kommt immer näher. bin mir sicher, in bälde geht nix mehr. meinen nachbarn hat es schon erwischt ...


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (22. März 2017)

Moin.
Hier sind es die maroden Zuleitungen. 
Unsere wurde vor 5 Jahren bereits erneuert.
Bisher läuft das Wasser noch. 
Leider heute auch von oben.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. März 2017)

Mahlzeit.

Heute morgen aus Spa direkt nach EB.

War ein schöner Trackday gestern in Spa wenn auch mit intensivem Regen-Training. Wenige Teilnehmer freie Strecke. In der Mittagspause gab es sogar einen Schneeregenschauer.

Heute morgen -3 Grad und komplett zugefrorenes Auto.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (23. März 2017)

Moin, Moin.
Immer noch nass und trüb.
Morgen soll's besser werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. März 2017)

moin.moin.
Trocken und relativ mild Vorderhöhe.


----------



## wissefux (23. März 2017)

so, der punkt ist erreicht, an dem ich temporären laternenparker mutiere[emoji17]


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (24. März 2017)

Moin.


wissefux schrieb:


> so, der punkt ist erreicht, an dem ich temporären laternenparker mutiere[emoji17]


?? Temporärer Laternenparker. Du sprichst in Rätseln .

Trocken und gut zweirädrig auf Arbeit gelangt.
TGiF .


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. März 2017)

moin. moin.

Die Baustelle auf der Strasse vor des Fuxens Haus scheint die Nutzung des Carports unmöglich zu machen, weshalb er auf der Strasse parken muss.


----------



## wissefux (24. März 2017)

bingo. zum glück frostelt es nicht mehr. sonst müsste ich doch glatt noch scheiben kratzen 
man ist eben schon sehr verwöhnt mit überdachtem parkplatz direkt am haus ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. März 2017)

moin.moin.

Frühling!!!!


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (25. März 2017)

Mahlzeit,
Sonne pur, aber der Wind ist noch sehr frisch hier.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (26. März 2017)

Moin, Moin.
Sonnig aber recht frisch.
Letztes "Wintertraining" heute.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. März 2017)

Tach auch.

Zurück von einer sehr schönen 2-tägigen Oben-Ohne-Tour durch Rhön und Vogelsberg mit Spass-4-Rad #1.

Das Hotel Sächsischer Hof in Meiningen ist wirklich empfehlenswert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ratte (26. März 2017)

Mit der Sommerzeit kam der Frühling. Zeit, aus dem Winterschlaf zu erwachen. 
Oder so ähnlich. 
Aber in der Tat seit vielen Monaten mal wieder beide Tage auf dem MTB verbracht. Sch..., war das immer schon so anstrengend?


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (27. März 2017)

Moin, Moin.
Heute nochmal gekratzt. 
Aber dafür sonnig.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. März 2017)

Mahlzeit!


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (28. März 2017)

Moin, Moin.
Bei frischen, sonnigen leichten Minusgraden gut zweirädrig auf Arbeit gelangt.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (29. März 2017)

basti321 schrieb:


> Moin, Moin.
> Bei frischen, sonnigen leichten Minusgraden gut zweirädrig auf Arbeit gelangt.


Ditopost .


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. März 2017)

moin.moin.

Mild uns sonnig. Weder Jacke noch Handschuhe erforderlich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_g0nzales (30. März 2017)

basti321 schrieb:


> Moin, Moin.
> Bei frischen, sonnigen leichten Minusgraden gut zweirädrig auf Arbeit gelangt.


Erneuter Ditopost.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. März 2017)

wahltho schrieb:


> moin.moin.
> 
> Mild uns sonnig. Weder Jacke noch Handschuhe erforderlich.



Ditopost


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (31. März 2017)

Moin, Moin.
TGiF.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (31. März 2017)

moin.

Supermild und sehr sonnig da draussen.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (1. April 2017)

N'Abend.
Heute die erste größere MTB-Tour gefahren. Über 20 Grad und Sonne .


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (2. April 2017)

Tach auch.
Schön warm.


----------



## wissefux (3. April 2017)

moin


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (3. April 2017)

Moin, Moin.
Bewölkt, aber mild und trocken.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. April 2017)

moin.moin.

Mild und sonnig.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (4. April 2017)

Moin, Moin,
bei milden Temperaturen zweirädrig gut in die Arbeit gelangt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. April 2017)

moin.moin.
wiederum herrlich mild und sonnig.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (5. April 2017)

basti321 schrieb:


> Moin, Moin,
> bei milden Temperaturen zweirädrig gut in die Arbeit gelangt.


Ditopost .


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. April 2017)

Mild und sonnig.

Heute aber mit dem 4-Rad, da es nachher noch direkt in die Eifel geht zum Schnellimkreisfahren.


----------



## mzaskar (5. April 2017)

derzeitige Ausbaustufe


----------



## wissefux (5. April 2017)

sehr schick!


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (6. April 2017)

Moin, Moin,
bewölkt und eher kühl.


----------



## wissefux (7. April 2017)

moin. tgif.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (7. April 2017)

wissefux schrieb:


> moin. tgif.


 Ditopost .


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. April 2017)

Mahlzeit.

Zurück aus den Eifellanden. Relativ frisch, aber trocken hier Vorderhöhe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. April 2017)

moin.

Relativ frisch noch hier Vorderhöhe.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (8. April 2017)

Mahlzeit. 
Grade in Litzelstetten. Umzugshilfe.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. April 2017)

moin.moin.

Sonnig und mild hier Vorderhöhe.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (9. April 2017)

Mahlzeit.
Hier auch .


----------



## wondermike (9. April 2017)

Na, Euch gibt's ja immer noch... 

War gestern auch zum ersten Mal seit langem wieder richtig biken, so mit Trails und so.


----------



## wissefux (10. April 2017)

am königstuhl, gelle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_g0nzales (10. April 2017)

Moin,


basti321 schrieb:


> Moin, Moin,
> bei milden Temperaturen zweirädrig gut in die Arbeit gelangt.


erneuter Ditopost.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. April 2017)

moin.moin.

Mild und sonnig hier Vorderhöhe.

Heute morgen ging es mit Spass-4-Rad #1 zur Hofschmiede des Fürsten in Hös am Bach in der Nähe der Burg der Aschaffen.

Danach ging es mit einem netten Leih-4-Rad nach EB und heute Nachmittag dann wieder nach Hös am Bach zum Abholen des Spass-4-Rades #1.


----------



## wondermike (10. April 2017)

wissefux schrieb:


> am königstuhl, gelle



Woher woisch?


----------



## wissefux (11. April 2017)

fb


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (11. April 2017)

Moin, Moin.
Noch schönes Wetter.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. April 2017)

wondermike schrieb:


> Na, Euch gibt's ja immer noch...



Es lebt 



wondermike schrieb:


> Woher woisch?



Isch woisch auch 



wissefux schrieb:


> fb





Heute mal wieder mit dem 2-Rad nach EB. Deutlich kühler.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (12. April 2017)

Moin, Moin.
Hat mich zweirädrig ganz schön an den Fingerchen gefroren mit den kurzen Handschuhen.
Trotzdem gut auf Arbeit gelangt.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. April 2017)

moin.moin.

Frisch aber trocken Vorderhöhe. Heute mal wieder eine Pullover übergezogen.


----------



## mzaskar (12. April 2017)

neuer Lenker


----------



## mzaskar (12. April 2017)

Suchbild


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (13. April 2017)

moin. tgit.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (13. April 2017)

Moin, Moin,


wissefux schrieb:


> moin. tgit.


Ditopost .
Nass hier.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. April 2017)

Mahlzeit!
Trocken hier.


----------



## mzaskar (13. April 2017)

Ich hasse innen verlegte Züge  es dauert gwfühlt 10x so lange


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (14. April 2017)

Moin, Moin,
trocken aber kühl.


----------



## mzaskar (14. April 2017)

auf nach d-Land


----------



## wondermike (14. April 2017)

wahltho schrieb:


> Es lebt



Es fährt sogar wieder Rad.



wahltho schrieb:


> Isch woisch auch



Was moinsch? ich versteh Dich nix!


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (15. April 2017)

Moin, Moin.
Etwas mehr Sonne. Mild.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (16. April 2017)

Moin.
Frohe Ostern allseits.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. April 2017)

Frohe Ostern und dicke Eier allerseits.



wondermike schrieb:


> Es fährt sogar wieder Rad.



2-Rad oder 4-Rad?

Gut vom gestrigen Track Day am Bilsterberg zurückgekehrt.


----------



## wissefux (16. April 2017)

frohe ostern.
gegen dicke eier hilft nur ausblasen


----------



## ratte (16. April 2017)

Frohe Ostern zusammen.
Der Osterhase hat es heute etwas gut mit uns gemeint und uns jedem einen hübschen Sonnenbrand mitgebracht. Falls wir morgen beim Kiten abtreiben sollten, können wir immer noch als Leuchtbojen hier im Ijsselmeer dienen.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (17. April 2017)

Moin, Moin.
Shietwetter.


----------



## Trail Surfer (17. April 2017)

basti321 schrieb:


> Moin, Moin.
> Shietwetter.


Zeit für am Rad schrauben oder drehen.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (18. April 2017)

Moin.
Heute Schnee im Garten.
Wtf .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. April 2017)

moin.

Sonnig, entgegen der Vorhersage trocken, aber frisch heute morgen.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (19. April 2017)

Moin, Moin.
Frostig, aber Sonne.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. April 2017)

basti321 schrieb:


> Moin, Moin.
> Frostig, aber Sonne.



Ditopost


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. April 2017)

N'Abend

Echt frisch heute da draussen.

Am 24. Juni, resp. 27. Juni gibt es dann mit Pistenclub in Italien die Double Track Day Feature Show in Imola und Mugello.

Das Megansche freut sich schon.


----------



## mzaskar (19. April 2017)

scheisse kalt, nass Schnee und unsäglicher Wind


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. April 2017)

moin.

Trocken. Sonnig, aber frisch. Heute die Mütze und die Winterhandschuhe wieder rausgeholt.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (20. April 2017)

Moin, Moin.
Hier hat's eben wieder geschneit .


----------



## wissefux (21. April 2017)

tgif


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (21. April 2017)

Moin, Moin,


wissefux schrieb:


> tgif


 Ditopost!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. April 2017)

moin.

sonnig, trocken, milder.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. April 2017)

moin. moin.

Trocken, bewölkt und relativ kühl hier Vorderhöhe.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (22. April 2017)

Mahlzeit,


wahltho schrieb:


> moin. moin.
> 
> Trocken, bewölkt und relativ kühl hier Vorderhöhe.


Ditopost .


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. April 2017)

wahltho schrieb:


> moin. moin.
> 
> Trocken, bewölkt und relativ kühl hier Vorderhöhe.



Ditopost.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (23. April 2017)

Mahlzeit!


wahltho schrieb:


> moin. moin.
> 
> Trocken, bewölkt und relativ kühl hier ....


Erneuter Ditopost.


----------



## wondermike (23. April 2017)

wahltho schrieb:


> Frohe Ostern und dicke Eier allerseits.
> 2-Rad oder 4-Rad?



Ganz so alt bin ich ja dann doch noch nicht... 

Bis zum Krankenfahrstuhl hab ich ja hoffentlich noch ein paar Jährchen und die werde ich auf dem Zweirad ohne elektrischen Beschiss verbringen.


----------



## wondermike (23. April 2017)

Hier das neue Gerät auch nochmal mit altersgerechten Griffen und Sattel:


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (24. April 2017)

Moin.
Frost, aber sonnig.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. April 2017)

Moin.Moin.
Sonnig, trocken und milder. Heute hat wieder ein Pullover gereicht.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (25. April 2017)

Moin, Moin,


wahltho schrieb:


> Moin.Moin.
> Sonnig, trocken und milder. Heute hat wieder ein Pullover gereicht.


Ditopost . Hier war allerdings noch eine leichte Jacke notwendig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. April 2017)

moin.moin.

trocken, bewölkt und relativ mild hier.


----------



## mzaskar (25. April 2017)

Kalt, nass und Schnee


----------



## ratte (25. April 2017)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Kalt, nass und Schnee


Haben die Skigebiete wenigstens noch offen?


----------



## wissefux (26. April 2017)

nur die sge!


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (26. April 2017)

Moin.
Nass und relativ mild.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. April 2017)

moin.
trocken, sonnig und etwas kühler als gestern. Heute wieder mit dünner Jacke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_g0nzales (27. April 2017)

Moin, Moin.
Hat wieder geschneit. Nass.
Reicht!!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. April 2017)

Mahlzeit!

Sonnig, trocken und relativ mild war es heute morgen.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (28. April 2017)

basti321 schrieb:


> Moin, Moin.
> Hat wieder geschneit. Nass.
> Reicht!!


 Ditopost.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. April 2017)

moin.moin.

Wiederum sonnig, trocken und relativ mild hier Vorderhöhe.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (29. April 2017)

Moin.
Kühl, aber endlich wieder mal Sonne .


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. April 2017)

Moin.

Sonnig und relativ mild.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (30. April 2017)

Moin.


basti321 schrieb:


> Moin.
> Kühl, aber endlich wieder mal Sonne .


Diopost .


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (1. Mai 2017)

Moin, Moin,


basti321 schrieb:


> Moin.
> Kühl, aber endlich wieder mal Sonne .


Feiertäglicher Ditopost .


----------



## wissefux (1. Mai 2017)

moin. der mai startet lausig, aber noch trocken ...
tag der rollenden pharmazie


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. Mai 2017)

moin.moin.
Könnte aber sein, dass die rollende Pharmazie heute nass wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_g0nzales (2. Mai 2017)

Moin.
Kalt, nass.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. Mai 2017)

moin.moin.
Kühl, feucht.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. Mai 2017)

moin.moin.
Kühl,trocken.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (3. Mai 2017)

Mahlzeit!


wahltho schrieb:


> moin.moin.
> Kühl,trocken.


Ditopost.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. Mai 2017)

moin.moin.
Heute auf dem 2-Rad in einen Schauer geraten und anständig nass geworden, aber man ist ja nicht aus Zucker.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (4. Mai 2017)

Moin, Moin,
zweirädrig bei relativ milden Temperaturen und Sonne gut in die Arbeit gelangt.


----------



## wissefux (5. Mai 2017)

moin.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (5. Mai 2017)

Moin.
Nass.
TGiF .


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Mai 2017)

moin.

Endlich mal wieder trocken hier.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_g0nzales (6. Mai 2017)

Moin, Moin.


wahltho schrieb:


> moin.
> 
> Endlich mal wieder trocken hier.


Ditopost .
Und Sonne .


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. Mai 2017)

Sonne und trocken Vorderhöhe.

Heute wird der Grill angeworfen.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (6. Mai 2017)

wahltho schrieb:


> Heute wird der Grill angeworfen.


 Dito & done.
Lecker war's .


----------



## wissefux (7. Mai 2017)

endlich mal wieder regen ...


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (7. Mai 2017)

Moin, Moin,
schon wieder sehr kühl. Wenigstens trocken.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. Mai 2017)

moin.moin.

mild und feucht hier Vorderhöhe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_g0nzales (8. Mai 2017)

Moin.
Wetter wie üblich.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. Mai 2017)

moin.moin.

Trocken aber relativ frisch hier.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (9. Mai 2017)

Moin.
Kühl aber trocken.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. Mai 2017)

moin.moin.
Sonnig, trocken und milder.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (10. Mai 2017)

Moin, Moin,


wahltho schrieb:


> moin.moin.
> Sonnig, trocken und milder.


 Hier auch.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. Mai 2017)

GN8 aus Nürburg

Morgen ist Track Day mit den Schnelleschwaben auf der Nordschleife.


----------



## robbi_n (10. Mai 2017)

wahltho schrieb:


> GN8 aus Nürburg
> 
> Morgen ist Track Day mit den Schnelleschwaben auf der Nordschleife.



Und das sind die besten Trackdays mit denen.

Robbi


----------



## wissefux (11. Mai 2017)

moin. erneut frisch, aber trocken


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (11. Mai 2017)

Moin, Moin.
Zweirädrig bei sonnigem Wetter und 16 Grad plus gut in die Arbeit gelangt.


----------



## wissefux (12. Mai 2017)

tgif


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_g0nzales (12. Mai 2017)

Moin.


wissefux schrieb:


> tgif


GsD .
Und schon wieder feucht .


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Mai 2017)

N'Abend aus Vorderhöhe

Der Track Day mit Schnelleschwaben gestern war goil - Ich grinse jetzt noch


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (13. Mai 2017)

Moin, Moin.
Wieder alles nass und kühl nach den heftigen nächtlichen Gewittern.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. Mai 2017)

moin. moin.

Noch trocken und halbwegs sonnig hier Vorderhöhe


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (14. Mai 2017)

Mahlzeit.


wahltho schrieb:


> moin. moin.
> 
> Noch trocken und halbwegs sonnig hier Vorderhöhe


Ditopost.


----------



## ratte (14. Mai 2017)

Mahlzeit. 
Heute mal wieder auf's Rad verirrt. Einmal Mainspitze und zurück. Immer schön parallel zum Regen am Main lang. Und auch das Stück vom Main Richtung Taunus war gut zwischen zwei Schauern getimed. Zu der Zeit sah es rund um den Feldberg übelst dunkel und nass aus. Glück gehabt.


----------



## wissefux (15. Mai 2017)

moin. endlich montag.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (15. Mai 2017)

Moin.
Bei sonnigem Wetter gut (kurz/lang) zweirädrig in die neue Arbeitswoche gestartet.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. Mai 2017)

moin.moin.

Sonnig und warm. Heute im kurzärmeligen Oberhemd auf dem 2-Rad nach EB.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (15. Mai 2017)

wahltho schrieb:


> moin.moin.
> 
> Sonnig und warm. Heute im kurzärmeligen Oberhemd auf dem 2-Rad nach EB.


also dafür wars mir dann doch noch zu kalt...bin langärmelig gefahren


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (16. Mai 2017)

Moin, Moin,
Wieder sonnig und kurz/lang unterwegs.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. Mai 2017)

wahltho schrieb:


> moin.moin.
> 
> Sonnig und warm. Heute im kurzärmeligen Oberhemd auf dem 2-Rad nach EB.



Ditopost


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. Mai 2017)

wahltho schrieb:


> moin.moin.
> 
> Sonnig und warm. Heute im kurzärmeligen Oberhemd auf dem 2-Rad nach EB.



Erneuter Ditopost


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (17. Mai 2017)

Mahlzeit,


basti321 schrieb:


> Moin, Moin,
> Wieder sonnig und kurz/lang unterwegs.


auch wieder erneuter Ditopost.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. Mai 2017)

wahltho schrieb:


> moin.moin.
> 
> Sonnig und warm. Heute im kurzärmeligen Oberhemd auf dem 2-Rad nach EB.



Auch heute wieder ein Ditopost.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_g0nzales (18. Mai 2017)

Mahlzeit.
Sonnig und in der Sonne richtig heiß.


----------



## wissefux (19. Mai 2017)

tgif


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (19. Mai 2017)

Moin, Moin.


wissefux schrieb:


> tgif


 Ditopost.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. Mai 2017)

moin.

Regen Vorderhöhe


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (20. Mai 2017)

Moin.
Wolkig, hat abgekühlt nach dem Gewitter gestern.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. Mai 2017)

moin.
Hier Wechsel von Sonne und Wolken hier Vorderhöhe


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (21. Mai 2017)

Mahlzeit.
Immer noch wolkig. Schwül.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (22. Mai 2017)

Moin, Moin.
"Monday mornin' feels so bad
Ev'rybody seems to nag me
Comin' Tuesday I feel better
Even my old man looks good
Wed'sday just don't go
Thursday goes too slow
I've got Friday on my mind."


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. Mai 2017)

moin.

Trocken, sonnig und warm.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (23. Mai 2017)

Moin.


wahltho schrieb:


> moin.
> 
> Trocken, sonnig und warm.


Ditopost .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. Mai 2017)

wahltho schrieb:


> moin.
> 
> Trocken, sonnig und warm.



Ditopost.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (25. Mai 2017)

Moin, Moin.
Allen Vätern einen schönen Vatertag .


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. Mai 2017)

moin.
Gleichfalls!


----------



## wissefux (26. Mai 2017)

tgif


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (26. Mai 2017)

wissefux schrieb:


> tgif


Jepp .


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. Mai 2017)

moin.moin.

Sommer, Sonne, Sonnenschein...


----------



## wissefux (26. Mai 2017)

... und im büro ganz allein


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (27. Mai 2017)

Moin.


wahltho schrieb:


> moin.moin.
> 
> Sommer, Sonne, Sonnenschein...


Ditopost .


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. Mai 2017)

moin.

Heute wird es wohl heiss...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_g0nzales (28. Mai 2017)

Moin, Moin.


wahltho schrieb:


> moin.moin.
> 
> Sommer, Sonne, Sonnenschein...


Erneuter Ditopost. Temperaturen immer noch angenehm hier.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. Mai 2017)

Mahlzeit!

(zu) heiss!


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (29. Mai 2017)

Moin.
Sonne, angenehme Temperaturen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. Mai 2017)

Moin.Moin.
Sonne, heiss.


----------



## wissefux (30. Mai 2017)

es lebe die Klimatisierung ...


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (30. Mai 2017)

Moin, Moin.
Sonne. Noch angenehm.
Mittags bestimmt wieder heiß.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. Mai 2017)

Tach Auch!

Gerade ging hier Vorderhöhe mal kurzzeitig die Welt unter.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (31. Mai 2017)

Moin, Moin.
Die Unwetter sind am Abend und in der Nacht weiter südlich an uns vorbeigezogen. War, abgesehen von ein paar Böen und Regen, relativ ruhig hier.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (31. Mai 2017)

moin.moin.

Trocken, sonnig, warm.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (1. Juni 2017)

Moin.
Wolken und Sonne. Angenehme Temperaturen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. Juni 2017)

moin.moin.

Wiederum sonnig, trocken und noch wärmer.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. Juni 2017)

moin.

heute bewölkt und schwül.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (2. Juni 2017)

N'Abend.
War ein sehr schöner Tag heute. Stadtführung, dann eine kleine Wanderung am Inn mit Einkehr.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (3. Juni 2017)

Moin.
Erster Urlaub seit dem Jahreswechsel.
Tut gut.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (4. Juni 2017)

Moin, Moin.
Stark bewölkt, deutlich kühler.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (5. Juni 2017)

Moin.
Mix aus Sonne und Wolken am Feiertag.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_g0nzales (6. Juni 2017)

Moin, Moin.
Geschlossene Wolkendecke. Relativ frisch.


----------



## wissefux (7. Juni 2017)

moin


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (7. Juni 2017)

Moin, Moin @wissefux .
Windig hier.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. Juni 2017)

Mahlzeit!


----------



## Hopi (7. Juni 2017)

sagt mal, ist das nur der Wetterbericht vom Morgen, der hier geschrieben wird?


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (8. Juni 2017)

Moin, Moin.
Sonne, kaum Wolken.


----------



## wissefux (8. Juni 2017)

immer das aktuelle wetter diverser Standorte


----------



## mzaskar (8. Juni 2017)

gelle, besser als Kachelmann


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (9. Juni 2017)

Moin, Moin.
Sonne pur.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_g0nzales (10. Juni 2017)

Moin.
Mix aus Sonne und Wolken. 17 Grad.
Urlaub entspannt . Auch, wenn man ihn mal zu Hause verbringt .


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. Juni 2017)

moin.moin.

Sonne und sonnig.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (11. Juni 2017)

Moin, Moin.


wahltho schrieb:


> moin.moin.
> 
> Sonne und sonnig.


Ditopost .


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. Juni 2017)

moin, moin.

Heute wird es heiss werden ...


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (12. Juni 2017)

Moin, Moin.
Leicht bewölkt. Warm.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Juni 2017)

moin.moin.

Weiterhin sonnig und warm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_g0nzales (13. Juni 2017)

Moin, Moin.


wahltho schrieb:


> moin.moin.
> 
> Weiterhin sonnig und warm


Hier ebenso .


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Juni 2017)

wahltho schrieb:


> moin.moin.
> 
> Weiterhin sonnig und warm



Ditopost


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. Juni 2017)

wahltho schrieb:


> moin.moin.
> 
> Weiterhin sonnig und warm



Erneuter Ditopost


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (14. Juni 2017)

wahltho schrieb:


> Erneuter Ditopost


Ebenso .


----------



## wissefux (15. Juni 2017)

ditopost


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (15. Juni 2017)

Moin.
Heute wird's heiß.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. Juni 2017)

Heute ist es so richtig heiß.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. Juni 2017)

moin.

Zum Glück nicht so heiss wie gestern.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (16. Juni 2017)

Moin.
Hier windig, bewölkt, schwül.


----------



## wissefux (17. Juni 2017)

angenehm abgekühlt und wie meist kaum was von den gewittern abbekommen ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_g0nzales (17. Juni 2017)

Moin.


wissefux schrieb:


> angenehm abgekühlt und wie meist kaum was von den gewittern abbekommen ...


Ditopost .


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. Juni 2017)

wissefux schrieb:


> angenehm abgekühlt und wie meist kaum was von den gewittern abbekommen ...



Ditopost - Regen wäre aber gut gewesen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. Juni 2017)

moin.

Kein Regen in Sicht.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (18. Juni 2017)

Moin, Moin.
Hier auch alles sehr trocken. Regen wäre notwendig.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (19. Juni 2017)

Moin.
Beginn einer sehr heißen Woche.


----------



## wissefux (19. Juni 2017)

yep. dito.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. Juni 2017)

moin.

Heiss.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. Juni 2017)

wahltho schrieb:


> moin.
> 
> Heiss.



Ditopost


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (20. Juni 2017)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ditopost


Ditoditopost.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_g0nzales (21. Juni 2017)

wahltho schrieb:


> moin.
> 
> Heiss.


Erneuter Ditopost, stöhn.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. Juni 2017)

moin. moin.

Urlaub.

Heute geht es mit dem Spass-4-Rad auf Alpentour.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (22. Juni 2017)

Moin, Moin.


wahltho schrieb:


> moin.
> 
> Heiss.


Ditoditoditopost ....


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (23. Juni 2017)

Moin.
TGiF.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. Juni 2017)

Moin. Moin.

Aus Savignon.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (24. Juni 2017)

Moin, Moin.
Hat ein bisschen abgekühlt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. Juni 2017)

Tach aus dem Kaunertal. Hier ist es warm.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (26. Juni 2017)

Moin, Moin.
Schon wieder Montag.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. Juni 2017)

Tach aus Sillian

Witzig: Im selben Hotel wie vor fast genau 10 Jahren während des 1. Aplen-X mit dem 2-Rad


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (27. Juni 2017)

Moin, Moin.


wahltho schrieb:


> Tach aus Sillian
> 
> Witzig: Im selben Hotel wie vor fast genau 10 Jahren während des 1. Aplen-X mit dem 2-Rad


Nett, wenn man nach längerer Zeit wieder an bekannte Orte kommt.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (28. Juni 2017)

Moin, Moin.
Heftiges Unwetter gestern. GsD alles ganz geblieben bis auf einen Blumenkasten und einen kleineren Baum.
Heute bewölkt.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. Juni 2017)

Moin aus Trudens in Südtirol. Heute geht es wieder nach CH.


----------



## wissefux (29. Juni 2017)

moin. nass.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (29. Juni 2017)

wissefux schrieb:


> moin. nass.


Ditopost.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. Juni 2017)

Moin aus Rueras


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (30. Juni 2017)

Moin, Moin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_g0nzales (1. Juli 2017)

Moin, Moin.
Sonne und Wolken. Windig.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (2. Juli 2017)

Moin,
Regen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. Juli 2017)

N'Abend vom Lac d'Annecy


----------



## wissefux (2. Juli 2017)

gn8


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (3. Juli 2017)

Moin.
Immer noch Regen.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (4. Juli 2017)

Moin, Moin.
Sonne und wärmer.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Juli 2017)

Moin aus Überlingen.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (5. Juli 2017)

Mahlzeit an den schönen Bodensee .


----------



## habkeinnick (6. Juli 2017)

Hier gehts ab. Ganze 3 Leute noch im Thread, Was ist passiert? Hier war doch mal richtig was los


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (6. Juli 2017)

wir werden alt ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. Juli 2017)

Saualt...

Wieder @home Vorderhöhe


----------



## wissefux (6. Juli 2017)

wahltho schrieb:


> @home



und schon haben wir einen neuen im plauschfred


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (6. Juli 2017)

Steinalt  ...
N' Abend die Herrschaften ...


----------



## habkeinnick (6. Juli 2017)

Was soll ich da sagen? Dick und Alt...


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (7. Juli 2017)

Moin.
TGiF.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. Juli 2017)

moin.moin.

Hat gestern Abend und heute Nach ganz schön runtergemacht.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (8. Juli 2017)

Moin, Moin.
Heute geht's in die Berge. GsD nicht zu heiß.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. Juli 2017)

moin. moin.

schon wieder sehr warm.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. Juli 2017)

wahltho schrieb:


> moin. moin.
> 
> schon wieder sehr warm.



Ditopost


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (9. Juli 2017)

Moin.
Regen. K.O. von gestern. Chillen .


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (10. Juli 2017)

Moin.
Wolkig. Kühler.


----------



## wissefux (10. Juli 2017)

yep. dito.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. Juli 2017)

yep.yep. dito.

Gut trocken 2-rädrig nach EB gelangt.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. Juli 2017)

wahltho schrieb:


> yep.yep. dito.
> 
> Gut trocken 2-rädrig nach EB gelangt.



Ditopost


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (11. Juli 2017)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ditopost


Ditoditopost (mit AÖ anstelle von EB).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## habkeinnick (11. Juli 2017)




----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Juli 2017)

moin.moin.

Heute offenbarte mir ein kurzer Blick auf das Regenradar um 08:10, dass ich mich lieber zügig Richtung EB machen sollte und so war es auch.

Fast trocken vor dem grossen Regen in EB angekommen.


----------



## wissefux (12. Juli 2017)

yep, schön feucht aktuell ...


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (12. Juli 2017)

Moin, Moin.
Ca. 2-3 Tropfen abbekommen. Ansonsten trocken zweirädrig auf Arbeit gelangt .


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (13. Juli 2017)

Moin.
Heute vierrädrig unterwegs. 
Mix aus Sonne und Wolken.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (13. Juli 2017)

Moin.
Heute vierrädrig unterwegs. 
Mix aus Sonne und Wolken.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Juli 2017)

moin.
Angenehm frisch heute. Gut 2-rädrig nach EB gelangt.

Gestern dank es Regenradars auch wieder gut trocken nach Hause gelangt.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (14. Juli 2017)

Moin, Moin.
TGiF .


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. Juli 2017)

moin.moin.

Bewölkt, aber trocken hier Vorderhöhe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_g0nzales (15. Juli 2017)

Moin, Moin.
GsD WE.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (16. Juli 2017)

Moin, Moin.
Blauer Himmel und Sonne.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. Juli 2017)

moin. moin.

Frisch aber trocken Vorderhöhe.


----------



## wissefux (17. Juli 2017)

moin. wärmer es wird.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (17. Juli 2017)

Moin, Moin.


wissefux schrieb:


> moin. wärmer es wird.


Erkannt du hast, was auch hier kommen wird .


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. Juli 2017)

Schwül heute morgen auf dem 2-Rad.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. Juli 2017)

wahltho schrieb:


> Schwül heute morgen auf dem 2-Rad.



Ditopost


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (18. Juli 2017)

Moin, Moin,
schwül und heiß.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (19. Juli 2017)

basti321 schrieb:


> Moin, Moin,
> schwül und heiß.


Ditopost.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. Juli 2017)

Mahlzeit!



basti321 schrieb:


> Moin, Moin,
> schwül und heiß.



Ditopost


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. Juli 2017)

moin.

Immer noch schwül, aber trocken 2-rädrig nach EB gelangt.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (20. Juli 2017)

Moin, Moin.
Scheint hier wieder ein heißer Tag zu werden.


----------



## wissefux (21. Juli 2017)

gut 2 rädrig in den fph gelangt, zum ersten mal seit September 2016 ...


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (21. Juli 2017)

Moin, Moin.
TGiF .


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. Juli 2017)

moin.moin.

@wissefux: Rock'n Roll, es geschehen noch Zeichen und Wunder.


----------



## wissefux (21. Juli 2017)

mal schauen, ob ich es auch wieder flußaufwärts nach hause schaffe. hab ja kein pedelec


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_g0nzales (21. Juli 2017)

Wer braucht schon sowas? Alte Männer, aber wir doch nicht .


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (22. Juli 2017)

Moin, Moin.
Hat abgekühlt.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (23. Juli 2017)

Moin, Moin.
Nachts Gewitter, jetzt wieder trocken und mild.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. Juli 2017)

N'Abend



basti321 schrieb:


> Moin, Moin.
> Nachts Gewitter, jetzt wieder trocken und mild.



Ditopost.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (24. Juli 2017)

Moin, Moin.
Regen, kühl.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. Juli 2017)

Moin.

Heute zum ersten Mal seit etlichen Jahren (garantiert 5, gefühlt 10) die volle Regenmontur für den 2-rädrigen Weg nach EB benötigt.

Musste erstmal im Keller das Zeug zusammensuchen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. Juli 2017)

Moin.

Trocken 2-rädrig nach EB gelangt.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (25. Juli 2017)

Moin, Moin,


wahltho schrieb:


> Moin.
> 
> Trocken 2-rädrig nach EB gelangt.


Ditopost. Mit flottem Rückenwind.
Heute Mittag/Abend wird' s wohl ziemlich nass werden. Mal schauen, der Bhf ist ja GsD gleich um die Ecke.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (26. Juli 2017)

Moin, Moin.
Dauernass.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. Juli 2017)

Tach Auch.

Trocken aber frisch. Heute einen Pullover übergezogen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. Juli 2017)

Moin.

Heute morgen etwas Nieselregen, aber trotzdem gut 2-rädrig nach EB gelangt.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (27. Juli 2017)

Moin,
trocken und gut, begleitet von gelegentlichen Sonnenstrahlen, zweirädrig nach AÖ gelangt.


----------



## wissefux (28. Juli 2017)

werfe mal ein "tgif" in die runde ...


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (28. Juli 2017)

wissefux schrieb:


> werfe mal ein "tgif" in die runde ...


Getroffen .


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. Juli 2017)

moin.

warm und trocken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_g0nzales (29. Juli 2017)

Moin.
Hot and dry.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (30. Juli 2017)

Moin, Moin.
Kühler, bewölkt.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. Juli 2017)

Mahlzeit!

Windig da draussen.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (31. Juli 2017)

Moin, Moin,
schon wieder Montag  ...


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (1. August 2017)

Moin,
nur beim zweirädrigen Arbeitsweg waren die Temperaturen durch den Fahrtwind heute angenehm.


----------



## wissefux (1. August 2017)

alle die stürmische nacht gut überstanden?
dann schaun mer mal, was der tag heute noch so bringt


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (2. August 2017)

Moin, Moin,
die Unwetter sind GsD in der Nacht hier vorübergezogen, ohne größere Schäden zu hinterlassen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. August 2017)

moin.moin.

Warm und schwül.


----------



## wissefux (2. August 2017)

der stuntzi radelt gerad durchs luberon. da kann er doch sicher fürstliche trailtipps gut gebrauchen


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (3. August 2017)

Moin, Moin,
zweirädrig gut auf Arbeit gelangt. Schwül, aber nicht mehr so heiß.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. August 2017)

N‘Abend 

Immer noch schwül


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (4. August 2017)

Moin, Moin.
Regen.
GsDF .


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. August 2017)

moin.moin.
trocken in Vorderhöhe.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (5. August 2017)

Moin.


wahltho schrieb:


> moin.moin.
> trocken in Vorderhöhe.


Hier auch wieder.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (6. August 2017)

Moin, Moin,
nass und deutlich kühler.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (7. August 2017)

Moin, Moin.
Vorletzte Arbeitswoche vor dem Urlaub.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. August 2017)

moin.
Immer noch warm. Gut und trocken 2-rädrig nach EB gelangt.


----------



## Bejak (8. August 2017)

Hallo erstmal!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. August 2017)

Moin.Moin.
Etwas kühler heute Morgen auf dem 2-Rad.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_g0nzales (8. August 2017)

Moin, MOin,


wahltho schrieb:


> Moin.Moin.
> Etwas kühler heute Morgen auf dem 2-Rad.


Ditopost.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (9. August 2017)

Moin.
Dauerregen.


----------



## wissefux (9. August 2017)

Mahlzeit. noch sonnig warm ...


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (10. August 2017)

Moin, Moin,


wahltho schrieb:


> Moin.Moin.
> Etwas kühler heute Morgen auf dem 2-Rad.


Ditopost.


----------



## wissefux (10. August 2017)

heute mal wieder feucht im freien ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. August 2017)

moin.moin.

In der Tat leicht feucht, habe heute morgen mal eine Regenjacke übergezogen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (11. August 2017)

tgif


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (11. August 2017)

Moin.


wissefux schrieb:


> tgif


Ditopost . Eine Woche noch, puhhh ...


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (12. August 2017)

Moin.
Kühl. Aber hat aufgehört zu regnen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. August 2017)

moin.

Endlich wieder warm und sonnig.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (13. August 2017)

Mahlzeit.


wahltho schrieb:


> moin.
> 
> Endlich wieder warm und sonnig.


Ditopost .


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (14. August 2017)

Moin, Moin.
Sonne.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. August 2017)

moin.moin.
Sommer, Sonne, Sonnenschein.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (15. August 2017)

Moin.


wahltho schrieb:


> moin.moin.
> Sommer, Sonne, Sonnenschein.


Ditopost.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. August 2017)

wahltho schrieb:


> moin.moin.
> Sommer, Sonne, Sonnenschein.



Ditopost


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (16. August 2017)

Moin, Moin.
Hat etwas abgekühlt nach dem nächtlichen Regen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. August 2017)

moin.moin.
Gestern Nachmittag wäre hier Vorderhöhe fast die Welt untergegangen. Trotzdem gut und trocken 2-rädrig nach Hause gelangt.

Heute Morgen dann auch wieder EB 2-rädrig nach gelangt.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (17. August 2017)

Mahlzeit.
Sonne und warm.
Wieder nur Vierrad. Die Arbeit lässt es mom. nicht anders zu.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (18. August 2017)

Moin.
GsDF - und letzter Arbeitstag für die nächsten drei Wochen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. August 2017)

Moin.Moin.
Glühstrumpf


----------



## wissefux (18. August 2017)

da hats einer gut


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (18. August 2017)

wissefux schrieb:


> da hats einer gut


Jo.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (19. August 2017)

Moin.
Im Tal keine Sturmschäden zu beklagen. Ansonsten hat' s hier ziemlich durchgefegt.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. August 2017)

moin.
sonnig, aber etwas frischer


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. August 2017)

moin.moin.

Heute geht's an den Ring.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_g0nzales (20. August 2017)

Moin, Moin.
Sonne und Wind.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (21. August 2017)

Moin.
Wolkig und kühl.


----------



## wissefux (21. August 2017)

dito


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (22. August 2017)

Moin, Moin,
heute wird's wieder sonnig.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. August 2017)

moin.moin.
Vom Nürburgring direkt nach EB


----------



## wissefux (22. August 2017)

auch unter 5 min


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. August 2017)

Du meinst unter 6 min 

Ne, habe gestern wegen des Verkehrs über 2 Stunden gebraucht 

Heute morgen war es angenehm frisch auf dem 2-Rad.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (23. August 2017)

Mahlzeit.
Sonne und Wolken. Zweirädrig Im Eiscafe.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. August 2017)

moin.moin.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (24. August 2017)

Mahlzeit! 
Heiß.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. August 2017)

Mahlzeit!
Sommer, Sonne, Sonnenschein,


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (26. August 2017)

Moin.


basti321 schrieb:


> ...
> Heiß.


Ditopost.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (27. August 2017)

Mahlzeit.
Sonniger Sonntag.


----------



## wissefux (28. August 2017)

erneut wird's warm ...


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (28. August 2017)

Moin.
Jepp.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. August 2017)

Tach auch.
Sonnig und warm hier Vorderhöhe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_g0nzales (29. August 2017)

Moin, Moin.
Nebel, eher kühl.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. August 2017)

basti321 schrieb:


> Moin, Moin.
> Nebel, eher kühl.



Ditopost


----------



## wissefux (29. August 2017)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ditopost


sicher?
sonnig und warm würde ich dieses wetter nennen.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (29. August 2017)

wissefux schrieb:


> sicher?
> sonnig und warm würde ich dieses wetter nennen.


Eventuell tageszeitabhängig?


----------



## wissefux (29. August 2017)

nö, war auch heute sehr früh schon sonnig bei warmen 16 grad ...


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (30. August 2017)

Moin.


wissefux schrieb:


> ... heute sehr früh schon sonnig bei warmen 16 grad ...


Ditopost.


----------



## wissefux (30. August 2017)

na also, geht doch


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. August 2017)

moin. moin.

11. Geburtstag des Plausch-Freds.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. August 2017)

... und mein 24.000er Post in diesem Forum.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_g0nzales (30. August 2017)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... und mein 24.000er Post in diesem Forum.


Glückwunsch @wahltho .



wissefux schrieb:


> na also, geht doch


.


----------



## wissefux (31. August 2017)

moin. doppelglühstrumpf

gestern karten für die beste live band der welt ergattert und dann gibt's doch noch einen zusatztermin, der mir ja eigentlich besser passen würde


----------



## Deleted 68955 (31. August 2017)

moin.moin.

Trocken 2-rädrig nach EB gelangt. So richtig abgekühlt hat es ja nicht.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (31. August 2017)

Moin,
noch sonnig und warm. Für heute wieder schwere Gewitter angekündigt .


wissefux schrieb:


> moin. doppelglühstrumpf
> 
> gestern karten für die beste live band der welt ergattert und dann gibt's doch noch einen zusatztermin, der mir ja eigentlich besser passen würde


a-ha, Depeche Mode ?


----------



## wissefux (31. August 2017)

basti321 schrieb:


> a-ha, Depeche Mode ?



deutsch


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (31. August 2017)

wissefux schrieb:


> deutsch


Ost oder West?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. September 2017)

moin.

Sonnig, aber relativ frisch heute morgen.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (1. September 2017)

Moin, Moin,
hier nass und deutlich kühler.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. September 2017)

basti321 schrieb:


> Moin, Moin,
> hier nass und deutlich kühler.



Ditopost.

Zum Glück sind die Wetteraussichten für Nürburg für Montag gut.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (2. September 2017)

N'Abend von der EUROBIKE.
Im Außenbereich ging heute aufgrund der Wetterlage auch nicht viel.
Wenigstens blieben Danny MacAskill und seine Crew (und wir) trocken, weil am späten Nachmittag dann doch noch die Sonne rauskam.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. September 2017)

moin.moin.

Heute  geht's zum Ring. Morgen wird dann wieder schnell im Kreis gefahren.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (3. September 2017)

Mahlzeit.
Viel Spaß beim vierrädrigen Kreisfahren @wahltho .
Am Bodensee ein Mix aus Sonne und Wolken. Heute Abend geht's wieder nach Hause.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (4. September 2017)

Moin, Moin,
sehr nebliger Beginn der letzten Urlaubswoche.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. September 2017)

Tach auch.

Heute direkt vom Ring nach EB


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (5. September 2017)

Mahlzeit.
Es herbstlt.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. September 2017)

moin.
Sonnig aber deutlich frischer heute. Zum ersten Mal seit langer Zeit ein langärmeliges Oberhemd angezogen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_g0nzales (6. September 2017)

Mahlzeit,


wahltho schrieb:


> moin.
> Sonnig aber deutlich frischer heute. Zum ersten Mal seit langer Zeit ein langärmeliges Oberhemd angezogen.


Ditopost.


----------



## wissefux (7. September 2017)

ich finds immer kuschelig im kfz.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (7. September 2017)

Moin,
nur die Harten komm' in' Garten, @wissefux .


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. September 2017)

Mahlzeit!
Schönes Spätsommerwetter.


----------



## wissefux (8. September 2017)

tgif


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. September 2017)

wahltho schrieb:


> Mahlzeit!
> Schönes Spätsommerwetter.



Ditopost


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (8. September 2017)

Mahlzeit!


wahltho schrieb:


> Mahlzeit!
> Schönes Spätsommerwetter.


Ditopost.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. September 2017)

moin.moin.
Heute eher frühherbstlich hier Vorderhöhe.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (9. September 2017)

N'Abend.
Heute den letzten schönen Tag genutzt und mit den Jungs in den Bergen biken gewesen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_g0nzales (10. September 2017)

Moin.
Regen. Kühl.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. September 2017)

wahltho schrieb:


> moin.moin.
> Heute eher frühherbstlich hier Vorderhöhe.



Ditopost


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (11. September 2017)

Moin, Moin,


wahltho schrieb:


> moin.moin.
> Heute eher frühherbstlich hier Vorderhöhe.


hier ebenso.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (12. September 2017)

Moin,
langärmlig und noch trocken zweirädrig gut auf Arbeit gelangt.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (13. September 2017)

Moin, Moin,


wahltho schrieb:


> moin.moin.
> Heute eher frühherbstlich hier Vorderhöhe.


Ditopost.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. September 2017)

Moin.
Schmuddelwetter hier Vorderhöhe. Heute mit Regenjacke nach EB.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. September 2017)

wahltho schrieb:


> Moin.
> Schmuddelwetter hier Vorderhöhe. Heute mit Regenjacke nach EB.



Ditopost!


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (14. September 2017)

Moin,
bei angenehmen 22 Grad und Sonnenschein zweirädrig gut auf Arbeit gelangt.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (15. September 2017)

Moin,
TGiF .


basti321 schrieb:


> Moin,
> bei ... Sonnenschein zweirädrig gut auf Arbeit gelangt.


Ditopost .


----------



## Bejak (15. September 2017)

Wollte mit Kollegen joggen, Abbruch wegen Hagel. Bin gerade in Glashütten. Hier geht ne MTB Tour vorbei.


----------



## Bejak (16. September 2017)

Jetzt ist hier tollster Sonnenschein.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (16. September 2017)

Mahlzeit.
Regen pur in By.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (17. September 2017)

N'Abend,


basti321 schrieb:


> Mahlzeit.
> Regen pur in By.


Ditopost.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. September 2017)

N‘Abend

Gemischt hier Vorderhöhe


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (18. September 2017)

Mahlzeit.


wahltho schrieb:


> N‘Abend
> 
> Gemischt hier Vorderhöhe


Hier ebenso.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (19. September 2017)

Moin, Moin.
Kühl und grau.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. September 2017)

moin.moin.

Gestern und heute frisch morgens auf dem 2-Rad.


----------



## wissefux (20. September 2017)

dem fürsten sei ein trullala[emoji322]


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (20. September 2017)

Moin, Moin,


wissefux schrieb:


> dem fürsten sei ein trullala[emoji322]


Ditopost . Tanti auguri di buon compleanno .


----------



## Cynthia (20. September 2017)

Alles Gute, Thomas!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. September 2017)

moin.

Vielen Dank für die lieben Grüsse anlässlich meines Geburtstages!

Heute ist es leicht nebulös Vorderhöhe.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (21. September 2017)

N'Abend.


wahltho schrieb:


> moin.
> 
> Vielen Dank für die lieben Grüsse anlässlich meines Geburtstages!
> 
> Heute ist es leicht nebulös Vorderhöhe.


Hoffe, du hattest eine schöne Feier .

Morgen Früh um drei geht's los nach Riva. Deshalb wird heute zeitig zu Bett gegangen ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. September 2017)

moin.

War ein ganz normaler Arbeitstag.

Heute wieder Sommer, Sonne, Sonnenschein.


----------



## wissefux (22. September 2017)

und tgif ...


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (22. September 2017)

N'Abend.


basti321 schrieb:


> ...
> Morgen Früh um drei geht's los nach Riva. Deshalb wird heute zeitig zu Bett gegangen ...


der Begleitfahrer ist schon angekommen. Nur die 400er-Biker lassen noch auf sich warten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. September 2017)

Viel Spass am Gardasee!

moin.moin. Eher frühherbstlich als spätsommerlich hier Vorderhöhe.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (24. September 2017)

Mahlzeit.


wahltho schrieb:


> Viel Spass am Gardasee!
> 
> moin.moin. Eher frühherbstlich als spätsommerlich hier Vorderhöhe.


Danke . Ein Hauch von Restsommer (24 Grad). Wären gerne länger geblieben.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. September 2017)

moin. moin.

Mild und sonnig heute morgen. Keine Jacke erforderlich.


----------



## Bejak (25. September 2017)

Nebel des Grauens...


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (25. September 2017)

Mahlzeit.
Hier spätherbstlich sonnig und warm.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (26. September 2017)

Moin,


Bejak schrieb:


> Nebel des Grauens...


Ditopost. 
Trotzdem gut zweirädrig auf Arbeit gelangt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. September 2017)

moin. moin.

Wiederum sonnig und mild.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. September 2017)

moin. moin.

Heute auf Grund es akuten Anfalls seniler Bettfluch schon um 07 Uhr aus dem Bett gepurzelt :-(

Immer noch mild und trocken hier Vorderhöhe.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (27. September 2017)

Mahlzeit,


wahltho schrieb:


> ...
> Immer noch mild und trocken hier Vorderhöhe.


hier nach Frühnebelauflösung ebenso.


----------



## wissefux (28. September 2017)

moin. ein weiterer schöner frühherbsttag erwartet uns heute vor der höhe


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (28. September 2017)

Moin.
Zweirädrig bei milden Temperaturen und Nebel gut auf Arbeit gelangt.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. September 2017)

moin.
Weiterhin sonnig und mild hier in Vorderhöhe.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (29. September 2017)

Moin,


basti321 schrieb:


> Moin.
> Zweirädrig bei milden Temperaturen und Nebel gut auf Arbeit gelangt.


Ditopost und GsDF .


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. September 2017)

moin.

Der Bersch ruft...


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (30. September 2017)

N'Abend.
Heute war Schuften privat angesagt. Wetter war wenigsten schön.


----------



## Bejak (1. Oktober 2017)

Dito... Hab heute den ganzen Tag geschuftet. Dagegen ist wochentags Job wie Urlaub... 

Ich habe in den vergangen 3 Wochen jeden Samstag was durchgezogen, was ich 20 Jahre vor mir her geschoben habe, Schuppen hinterm Haus aufräumen, 3 Räume (Raum 4 war schon vor 2 Jahren dran, danach hatte ich erstmal keinen Bock mehr), in denen uraltes Zeugs vom Großvater rumlag, Bretter, Metallteile aller Art, usw. Das alles habe ich erstmal vorm Haus im Hof aufgehäuft und muss jetzt sehen, wie ich das los bekomme, ich hoffe ein Altmetallhändler beißt an... Naja, nicht alles ist auf dem 4 Meter langen, 1 Meter breiten und hohen Haufen gelandet, fünf Oltimer-Fahrräder plus eine ganze Menge Ersatzteile dazu behalte ich (siehe altesrad.net). Opas Werkstatt ist jetzt wieder begehbar, ausgekehrt, ausgesaugt und benutzbar, die ganzen alten Räder haben jetzt Platz und können nach und nach restauriert werden. Am späten Nachmittag hats dann heftig geschüttet, da lag ich dann aber schon völlig fertig in der Badewanne. (Theoretisch müsste ich noch den Dachboden darüber angehen, jetzt hab ich aber wieder erstmal keinen Bock mehr...)

Und das Radon steht da auch. Nur gefahren bin ich damit noch nicht, immerhin konnte ich heute noch den Tacho montieren. Ich hoffe, das mit dem Fahren klappt morgen. Und ich muss zum Heimatmuseum, fragen ob die diverse alte Sachen haben wollen, einen schicken Kohle-Herd, einen Konservendosenverschließer und so Sachen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_g0nzales (1. Oktober 2017)

Moin, Moin.
Schietwetter heute.
Dosenschließmaschine musste ich jetzt erst mal googeln. Sehen ja cool aus, die alten Handgeräte .


----------



## Bejak (1. Oktober 2017)

Wo in der Frankfurter Gegend war Schietwetter? Hier, rund 20 km südöstlich von Ffm weg war den ganzen Tag Sonnenschein, Feldberg,  Hahnenkamm und Otzberg waren vom Wingertsberg, der Bulau und der Stangenpyramide gut zu sehen, nur es wollte die 20° nicht übersteigen. Heute Nachmittag hab ich die erste 30 km Runde mit dem Radon gedreht, sauber!


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (1. Oktober 2017)

Hab ja nicht behauptet, dass es in der Gegend um FFM Schietwetter hatte .
Aber hier "bei uns" schon .


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (2. Oktober 2017)

Moin, Moin,


basti321 schrieb:


> Moin.
> Zweirädrig bei milden Temperaturen und Nebel gut auf Arbeit gelangt.


Ditopost.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. Oktober 2017)

Moin Moin aus Ostwestfalen.

Der Track Day am Bilsterberg gestern war top!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. Oktober 2017)

moin.

In Vorderhöhe lässt es sich nicht mehr leugnen, dass Herbst ist.


----------



## Bejak (3. Oktober 2017)

Auf der Bulau und auf dem Wingertsberg auch nicht...


----------



## wissefux (3. Oktober 2017)

tja, das mit dem herbst bringt die jahreszeit so mit sich ...


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (3. Oktober 2017)

Mahlzeit.
Endlich Schluss mit Regen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bejak (3. Oktober 2017)

Ich war heute morgen schon unterwegs auf der Suche nach Höhenmetern. Immerhin habe ich auf 23 km gut 500 davon gefunden, auch wenns nur ganz viele kleine Buckel waren. Manche Wege waren ziemlich schlammig, aber es hat Spaß gemacht.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (4. Oktober 2017)

Moin,
nach Frühnebelauflösung bestes Herbstwetter. Leider heute vierrädrig unterwegs.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. Oktober 2017)

moin.moin.
Trockenes Herbstwetter vermeldet Vorderhöhe.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (5. Oktober 2017)

Moin, Moin,
sonnig aber frisch.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Oktober 2017)

Tach auch.

Gemischtes Herbstwetter hier Vorderhöhe.


----------



## Bejak (5. Oktober 2017)

Hier pfeift es um die Häuser!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_g0nzales (6. Oktober 2017)

Moin,
TGiF.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. Oktober 2017)

wahltho schrieb:


> Tach auch.
> 
> Gemischtes Herbstwetter hier Vorderhöhe.



Ditopost


----------



## EA-Tec (6. Oktober 2017)

Hab‘ @wahltho heute auf der A5 gesehen. Der weisse Megane war dank dem Wahltho Aufkleber eindeutig zu erkennen


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (7. Oktober 2017)

Moin, Moin.
Frisch draußen.


----------



## Bejak (7. Oktober 2017)

Für Kurzentschlossene: Dietzenbach, Rathenaustr. Vier Hausnummern "oberhalb" vom Rewe, ca. 500 Hm auf 23 km... In ca. 30 Minuten gehts los.  Oder kurz später am Keltendenkmal auf der Bulau (von Urberach mit PKW erreichbar).


Die ganz harten können die Strecke auch mit nem Trekkingrad fahren, aber über durch kleine Singletrails verursachte Achter nicht wundern...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. Oktober 2017)

moin.



EA-Tec schrieb:


> Hab‘ @wahltho heute auf der A5 gesehen. Der weisse Megane war dank dem Wahltho Aufkleber eindeutig zu erkennen



Lustisch   Da sass aber nicht ich drin, sondern die Miteigentümerin, die das Meganchen im Alltag bewegt.


----------



## EA-Tec (7. Oktober 2017)

Und ich fragte mich schon, wieso du Beifahrer bist


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. Oktober 2017)

Da ich weiss, wie alt der gestrige Beifahrer ist, ist das fast schon eine Beleidigung


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (9. Oktober 2017)

Moin, Moin.
Bei Dauerregen etwas feucht zweirädrig auf Arbeit gelangt.


----------



## Bejak (9. Oktober 2017)

Ich habe heute den Stricker teilzerlegt und nen Achter halbwegs rausgezogen, ein bischen eiert es noch, hinten hab ich noch nicht gecheckt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_g0nzales (10. Oktober 2017)

Moin.
Gut und trocken zweirädrig auf Arbeit gelangt.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. Oktober 2017)

moin.

Heute leicht angefeuchtet nach EB gelangt.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. Oktober 2017)

... trocken wieder nach Hause gelangt.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (10. Oktober 2017)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... trocken wieder nach Hause gelangt.


Ditopost.


----------



## wissefux (11. Oktober 2017)

moin


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (11. Oktober 2017)

Mahlzeit.
Buntes Herbstwetter.


----------



## --bikerider-- (11. Oktober 2017)

hier ändert sich aber auch gar nix ....


----------



## wissefux (12. Oktober 2017)

warum auch


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Oktober 2017)

moin.moin.
Ich liebe Kontinuität.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_g0nzales (12. Oktober 2017)

Moin, Moin.


basti321 schrieb:


> ...
> Buntes Herbstwetter.





wahltho schrieb:


> moin.moin.
> Ich liebe Kontinuität.


 2x Ditopost .


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Oktober 2017)

Tach auch.

Heute geht zum Abschluss der diesjährigen Track Day Saison nach Spa.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (13. Oktober 2017)

Moin,


wahltho schrieb:


> Tach auch.
> 
> Heute geht zum Abschluss der diesjährigen Track Day Saison nach Spa.


Viel Spaß und bestes Wetter.

Ach ja: TGiF .


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (14. Oktober 2017)

Moin,
trocken, sonnig, bunt und mild.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (15. Oktober 2017)

Moin, Moin.
Wie immer dichter Nebel.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (16. Oktober 2017)

Moin,
wie zuletzt immer. Erst Nebel, dann Sonne und warm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. Oktober 2017)

moin. moin.

Der Track Day in Spa am Samstag bei absolutem Königswetter war saugoil.

Heute morgen ist es hier Vorderhöhe sehr nebulös.


----------



## Bejak (16. Oktober 2017)

Zuhause ein bischen Suppe, dann bei meinen Eltern etwas mehr, zwischendurch auf der A3 am Fluchhafen keine und hier und jetzt in Meenz wieder Suppe soweit dass man das Haus gegenüber kaum noch sieht.

Dafür wars gestern auf dem Hahnenkamm wunderbar!


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (17. Oktober 2017)

Moin, Moin,
Suppe und Sonnenaufgang. 
Gut zweirädrig auf Arbeit gelangt.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (18. Oktober 2017)

Moin,


basti321 schrieb:


> Moin, Moin,
> Suppe und Sonnenaufgang. ...


Ditopost.


----------



## Bejak (18. Oktober 2017)

Extremsuppe.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. Oktober 2017)

yep. ziemlich nebulös und dadurch auch feucht heute morgen da draussen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. Oktober 2017)

Und...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. Oktober 2017)

Y E S ! ! ! - K-Frage gelöst.


----------



## wissefux (19. Oktober 2017)

Glückwunsch dem fux wahltho


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (19. Oktober 2017)

Moin,
heute war's so neblig, dass ich auf dem zweirädrigen Arbeitsweg nicht mal die Kirchturmuhr ablesen konnte, die mir sonst sagt, wie ich zeitlich unterwegs bin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. Oktober 2017)

N'Abend schönes mildes Herbstwetter heute hier in Vorderhöhe


----------



## Bejak (19. Oktober 2017)

Zu schnell dunkel.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. Oktober 2017)

Viel zu schnell


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (20. Oktober 2017)

Moin,
TGiF .


----------



## wissefux (20. Oktober 2017)

yep. tgif


----------



## Bejak (20. Oktober 2017)

Und, fast noch schlimmer, es wird so spät hell. Um 9:00 noch Dämmerung, das darf nicht sein!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. Oktober 2017)

Immer noch mild und trocken.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (21. Oktober 2017)

Moin,
heute nass und kühl hier.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. Oktober 2017)

moin.

So richtig herbstlich hier Vorderhöhe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_g0nzales (22. Oktober 2017)

Moin, Moin.
Hier herbstliches Schmuddelwetter.


----------



## wissefux (23. Oktober 2017)

so langsam wird's auch frischer im schatten ...


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (23. Oktober 2017)

Bei uns immer noch um die 7 Grad morgens.
Heute mal ohne Nebel und trocken zweirädrig auf Arbeit gelangt.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (24. Oktober 2017)

Moin, Moin,
heute wieder mal ein bisschen Sonne.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. Oktober 2017)

moin.

Heute tristes Nieselwetter nördlich von FFM


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. Oktober 2017)

moin.

Mild aber nieselig da draussen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_g0nzales (25. Oktober 2017)

N'Abend.
War schönes Wetter hier heute. 
Nur leider den ganzen Tag auf Schulung gewesen in Regensburg.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (27. Oktober 2017)

Moin.
TGiF .


----------



## wissefux (27. Oktober 2017)

laaaanges wochenende voraus ...


----------



## Bejak (27. Oktober 2017)

Juchuuuu! Bis Donnerstag frei!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. Oktober 2017)

N'Abend!

Zeitumstellung voraus.


----------



## mzaskar (27. Oktober 2017)

Prost Gemeinde


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (29. Oktober 2017)

Moin, Moin.
Windig.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. Oktober 2017)

Moin.

Ziemlich herbestlig und pustelig da draussen.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (30. Oktober 2017)

Moin, Moin,
fast ohne Strampeln vom Rückenwind auf Arbeit geschoben.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. Oktober 2017)

basti321 schrieb:


> Moin, Moin,
> fast ohne Strampeln vom Rückenwind auf Arbeit geschoben.



Ditopost


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_g0nzales (31. Oktober 2017)

Moin, Moin.
Frisch, aber Sonne pur am ersten Feiertag .


----------



## Deleted 68955 (31. Oktober 2017)

Moin.

Wer war noch mal bitte dieser Herr Luther?


----------



## Bejak (31. Oktober 2017)

Der hat so lederne Fahrradsattel entwickelt.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (1. November 2017)

Moin. 
Shietwetter. Deshalb geht's in die Therme.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (2. November 2017)

Moin, Moin.
Wieso denke ich dauernd, dass heute Montag ist ?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. November 2017)

moin.

Ich bin wochentagsmässig auch etwas durcheinander.

Sonnig aber frisch hier Vorderhöhe.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (3. November 2017)

Moin, Moin,
tGiF. 
Bei wieder milderen Temperaturen gut zweirädrig auf Arbeit gelangt.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. November 2017)

Tach auch.

Frisch aber trocken.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (4. November 2017)

Moin, Moin.
Neblig hier.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. November 2017)

Tach auch
Herbstlich hier


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. November 2017)

moin.

Schmuddelwetter hier Vorderhöhe.


----------



## wissefux (6. November 2017)

moin. tgim.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (6. November 2017)

Tach auch.


wahltho schrieb:


> moin.
> 
> Schmuddelwetter hier Vorderhöhe.


Ditopost.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. November 2017)

Trocken, aber frisch heute morgen. Die Scheiben der Aussenparker waren tlw. zugefroren.



wissefux schrieb:


> moin. tgim.



Seit wann freut der Wissefux sich über den Montag?


----------



## wissefux (7. November 2017)

tgit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (7. November 2017)

der fux freut sich über jeden tag


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (7. November 2017)

Moin.
Bei frischem Ostwind heute etwas mehr gestrampelt.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. November 2017)

moin. moin.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (8. November 2017)

Mahlzeit.
Trübes Herbstwetter.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. November 2017)

Mahlzeit



basti321 schrieb:


> Mahlzeit.
> Trübes Herbstwetter.



Ditopost!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. November 2017)

basti321 schrieb:


> Mahlzeit.
> Trübes Herbstwetter.



Erneuter Ditopost


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (9. November 2017)

wahltho schrieb:


> Erneuter Ditopost


Trippelditopost.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. November 2017)

moin.

Wiederum wettertechnisch ein trüber Herbsttag.

Noch zwei Wochen und es geht ab in die Sonne.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (11. November 2017)

Moin, Moin,


wahltho schrieb:


> moin.
> 
> Wiederum wettertechnisch ein trüber Herbsttag.
> 
> Noch zwei Wochen und es geht ab in die Sonne.


Hier leider auch.
Wo geht's denn hin?


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (13. November 2017)

Moin,
zweirädrig und halbtrocken auf Arbeit gelangt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_g0nzales (14. November 2017)

Moin, Moin,
etwas frischer geworden.
Zweirädrig gut auf Arbeit gelangt.
Nehme an, @wahltho genießt schon die Urlaubssonne?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. November 2017)

Tach auch.

Leider noch nicht 

Aber bald 

Gestern habe ich übrigens für mein Alltagsrad eine der besten Bike-Innovationen der letzten 10 Jahre erhalten:

Die hydraulische Schaltung für die Rohloff: http://www.pshr.ch


----------



## wissefux (14. November 2017)

stolzer preis


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. November 2017)

+ Zoll (Deutsche Mehrwertsteuer)


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. November 2017)

moin.

Weiterhin tristes Novemberwetter.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (15. November 2017)

N'Abend.
Habe heute auch nur kurz mal die Sonne gesehen. Ansonsten trübe und trist.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (16. November 2017)

Moin, Moin.
Tagesstart beim Zahnarzt. Inspektion .


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. November 2017)

moin.

Dann drücke ich basti321 mal die


----------



## wissefux (16. November 2017)

basti321 schrieb:


> Moin, Moin.
> Tagesstart beim Zahnarzt. Inspektion .


hatte ich auch die woche. leider ne kleine reparatur fällig ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_g0nzales (16. November 2017)

wissefux schrieb:


> hatte ich auch die woche. leider ne kleine reparatur fällig ...


Jo, bei mir hatte sich auch an zwei Stellen ein wenig Rost angesetzt .
War aber ohne Spritze zu reparieren .


----------



## Bejak (16. November 2017)

Hat jemand hier Bock auf eine kleine Vormittagsrunde am Sonntag Morgen, mitten im Flachland ein paar Buckelchens auf der Bulau? (25 km 500hm lt. Google, alle Sorten MTB geeignet, also auch Oldtimer oder gar bessere Trekkingräder) -> https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/auf-der-bulau-gefunden-ass-saver-von-stevens-bikes.857463/unread


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (17. November 2017)

Moin, Moin,
GsDF .



Bejak schrieb:


> Hat jemand hier Bock auf eine kleine Vormittagsrunde am Sonntag Morgen, mitten im Flachland ein paar Buckelchens auf der Bulau? (25 km 500hm lt. Google, alle Sorten MTB geeignet, also auch Oldtimer oder gar bessere Trekkingräder) -> https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/auf-der-bulau-gefunden-ass-saver-von-stevens-bikes.857463/unread


Bin hier leider nur Gastposter. Von mir nach FFM sind's fünf bis sechs Autostunden. Zu weit für eine kleine Spritztour.

lg basti321


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (18. November 2017)

Moin.
Foggy grey day.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. November 2017)

moin.moin.

Hier Vorderhöhe etwas heller.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. November 2017)

wahltho schrieb:


> Gestern habe ich übrigens für mein Alltagsrad eine der besten Bike-Innovationen der letzten 10 Jahre erhalten:
> 
> Die hydraulische Schaltung für die Rohloff: http://www.pshr.ch



Heute montiert - Topp!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. November 2017)

moin.

Eher tristes Novemberwetter hier Vorderhöhe.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (19. November 2017)

Mahlzeit. 
Bei uns kommt grade die Sonne raus - endlich mal wieder.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (20. November 2017)

Moin, Moin.





wahltho schrieb:


> moin.
> 
> Eher tristes Novemberwetter hier Vorderhöhe.


Ditopost. Noch dazu Montag.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. November 2017)

Tach auch!

Schmuddelwetter hier Vorderhöhe.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (20. November 2017)

wahltho schrieb:


> Tach auch!
> 
> Schmuddelwetter hier Vorderhöhe.


Hier jetzt auch.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (21. November 2017)

Moin, Moin.
Mit dem Wind geschwind - zweirädrig auf Arbeit gelangt.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. November 2017)

wahltho schrieb:


> Tach auch!
> 
> Schmuddelwetter hier Vorderhöhe.



Ditopost.

Die neue Schaltung für die Rohloff pläsiert.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. November 2017)

basti321 schrieb:


> Moin, Moin,
> 
> Hier leider auch.
> Wo geht's denn hin?



Fuerte - eigentlich fast schon wie jedes Jahr um diese Zeit. Sport, Relaxen und Sonne tanken.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (21. November 2017)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... Sport, Relaxen und Sonne tanken.


Goil .


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. November 2017)

Mahlzeit!

Heute wieder ruhiges Herbstwetter hier Vorderhöhe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_g0nzales (22. November 2017)

Mahlzeit.


wahltho schrieb:


> Mahlzeit!
> 
> Heute wieder ruhiges Herbstwetter hier Vorderhöhe.


Hier ebenso.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. November 2017)

wahltho schrieb:


> Mahlzeit!
> 
> Heute wieder ruhiges Herbstwetter hier Vorderhöhe.



Ditopost


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (23. November 2017)

Mahlzeit.
Heute erste zweirädrige Bodenfrostfahrt in diesem Winter.
Aber wenigstens Sonne.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. November 2017)

wahltho schrieb:


> Mahlzeit!
> 
> Heute wieder ruhiges Herbstwetter hier Vorderhöhe.



Erneuter Ditopost


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (24. November 2017)

Mahlzeit.


wahltho schrieb:


> Erneuter Ditopost


Ebenso .


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (25. November 2017)

N'Abend.
Nass - und jetzt schon dunkel.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. November 2017)

Mahlzeit aus der Sonne


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (27. November 2017)

Schönen Nachmittag.


wahltho schrieb:


> Mahlzeit aus der Sonne


Hier wird's schon langsam dunkel - und kühl isses.


----------



## wissefux (27. November 2017)

heute mal so richtig bescheiden vor der höhe ... es regnet aber zum glück nur einmal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_g0nzales (28. November 2017)

Mahlzeit.
Trübes Novemberwetter hier.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. November 2017)

wahltho schrieb:


> Mahlzeit aus der Sonne



Ditopost!


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (29. November 2017)

Jopp. Ebenso Ditopost .


basti321 schrieb:


> Mahlzeit.
> Trübes Novemberwetter hier.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (30. November 2017)

Mahlzeit.
Dicke Flocken schneit es hier gerade.


----------



## wissefux (1. Dezember 2017)

gestern mal die festhalle gerockt ...


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (2. Dezember 2017)

Moin, Moin.


wissefux schrieb:


> gestern mal die festhalle gerockt ...


wer hat denn gespielt? 

Hier ist es frostig heute Morgen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. Dezember 2017)

Moin aus der Sonne!


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (3. Dezember 2017)

Mahlzeit aus der Kälte, brrr.


----------



## wissefux (3. Dezember 2017)

war relativ tote hose in der festhalle ...

endlich wieder weisse pampe statt braune pampe da draussen ...


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (3. Dezember 2017)

wissefux schrieb:


> war relativ tote hose in der festhalle ...
> 
> endlich wieder weisse pampe statt braune pampe da draussen ...


Bestimmt nur einen Laune der Natour .


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (4. Dezember 2017)

Moin, Moin.
Alles weiß.


----------



## wissefux (4. Dezember 2017)

schon wieder fast alles grau in grau ...


----------



## mzaskar (4. Dezember 2017)

mal etwas Farbe in den tristen Alltag bringen


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (5. Dezember 2017)

Moin, Moin,
Raindrops keep falling on my head - zweirädrig gut auf Arbeit gelangt. 
@wahltho wird wohl besseres Wetter haben.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (6. Dezember 2017)

N'Abend.
Gut zweirädrig nach Hause gelangt. Fast nur noch nightrides um diese Jahreszeit .


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (8. Dezember 2017)

Moin, Moin.
Dauerregen, aber GsDF.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (8. Dezember 2017)

yep. wolkenloses tgif.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. Dezember 2017)

Moin aus der Sonne.

Morgen geht wieder nach Hause in die Dunkelheit und Kälte


----------



## Cynthia (8. Dezember 2017)

Gute Heimreise!


----------



## mzaskar (9. Dezember 2017)

zieh die Wintersachen an


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (9. Dezember 2017)

N'Abend.
Brrr. Willkommen in der Kälte.


----------



## wissefux (9. Dezember 2017)

und mach dich gleich mal mit der schneeschaufel vertraut [emoji6]


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (10. Dezember 2017)

Mahlzeit.
Frostiger Morgen, bald kommt der Regen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. Dezember 2017)

moin.

Mich hat gleich die Rüsselseuche niedergestreckt.



wissefux schrieb:


> und mach dich gleich mal mit der schneeschaufel vertraut [emoji6]



Ich bin froh, dass in unserer Strasse die Stadt die Anwohner von der Schneeräumpflicht befreit hat.


----------



## wissefux (11. Dezember 2017)

wahltho schrieb:


> Mich hat gleich die Rüsselseuche niedergestreckt.


das kommt wohl von der klimaflucht in die wärme 



wahltho schrieb:


> Ich bin froh, dass in unserer Strasse die Stadt die Anwohner von der Schneeräumpflicht befreit hat.


na das ist doch auch schon mal was ... aber warum gerade in eurer straße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. Dezember 2017)

Verkehrsberuhigte Zone ohne bauartliche Trennung von Fahrweg und Bürgersteig.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (11. Dezember 2017)

wahltho schrieb:


> moin.
> 
> Mich hat gleich die Rüsselseuche niedergestreckt.


Die hat mich auch erwischt. Gestern Vormittag noch nichtsahnend einen längere MTB-Tour gefahren, am Abend lief dann schon die Nase.


----------



## Cynthia (11. Dezember 2017)

Gute Besserung an die Rüsselseuche-Geschädigten!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Dezember 2017)

moin. moin.

Heute zum ersten Mal wieder nach EB...


----------



## mzaskar (13. Dezember 2017)

Mit dem Quervelo zum Dienst, mit Spikes bei schönstem Wetter macht Spass


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (13. Dezember 2017)

Mahlzeit.
Rüsselseuchebedingt noch daheim.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bejak (13. Dezember 2017)

Dafür bin ich heute morgen wegen Stau auf der 60 und 66 durch Rüsselsheim gefahren, mitten durch Opeltown durch!


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (14. Dezember 2017)

Moin, Moin,
stürmisch hier.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. Dezember 2017)

moin.

Trocken und relativ ruhig hier Vorderhöhe


----------



## mzaskar (14. Dezember 2017)

Mir hat es heute Nacht den Balkon aufgeräumt :-o


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. Dezember 2017)

moin.

Heute nasskalt.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (15. Dezember 2017)

Mahlzeit.
Durchwachsenes Wetter hier.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. Dezember 2017)

moin.

Hier Vorderhöhe liegt etwas Schnee.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (16. Dezember 2017)

Moin, Moin,


wahltho schrieb:


> moin.
> 
> Hier Vorderhöhe liegt etwas Schnee.


Ditopost.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. Dezember 2017)

moin. moin.

Heute morgen ob des Schnees mal das bespikte 2-Rad genommen. Musste ich erstmal aufpumpen, weil es seit dem letzten Winter ungenutzt im Keller stand.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (18. Dezember 2017)

Moin, Moin,


wahltho schrieb:


> moin. moin.
> 
> Heute morgen ob des Schnees mal das bespikte 2-Rad genommen. Musste ich erstmal aufpumpen, weil es seit dem letzten Winter ungenutzt im Keller stand.


hätte bei mir heute auch zur Debatte gestanden. Leider immer noch nicht bikefähig - heute noch 'ne Darmspiegelung. Von daher ausgefallen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. Dezember 2017)

moin.moin.

Heute wieder trocken.

@basti321 : Ich drücke die Daumen!


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (19. Dezember 2017)

Mahlzeit.


wahltho schrieb:


> moin.moin.
> 
> Heute wieder trocken.
> 
> @basti321 : Ich drücke die Daumen!


Dankööö!! Alles gut gegangen, kein Befund. Vorsorgetest hat sich "geirrt".

Hier auch trocken und kühl.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. Dezember 2017)

moin.

Heute Schmuddelwetter hier Vorderhöhe.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (20. Dezember 2017)

Mahlzeit,
heute bei Neuschnee bespiket zur Arbeit geradelt. 
Immer wieder (k)ein Vergnügen .


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. Dezember 2017)

moin.moin.

Zum Winteranfang eher trübes Herbstwetter hier Vorderhöhe.


----------



## mzaskar (21. Dezember 2017)

Paket ist schon Vehicle verstaut  einer konspirativen Überga be steht somit nichts im Wege  
bin von 22-27 in E'born.
Treff Rasthaus und Motel Am Hockenheimring West ???


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (21. Dezember 2017)

N'Abend.


wahltho schrieb:


> moin.moin.
> 
> Zum Winteranfang eher trübes Herbstwetter hier Vorderhöhe.


Hier Dauerregen. Auch nicht sehr erbaulich.


----------



## Frank (21. Dezember 2017)

Frohe Weihnachten mal so am Rande.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. Dezember 2017)

wahltho schrieb:


> moin.moin.
> 
> Zum Winteranfang eher trübes Herbstwetter hier Vorderhöhe.



Ditopost


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. Dezember 2017)

Frank schrieb:


> Frohe Weihnachten mal so am Rande.



Merci Gleichfalls.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (22. Dezember 2017)

Mahlzeit.


Frank schrieb:


> Frohe Weihnachten mal so am Rande.


Wünsche ich auch allen Plauschern !


----------



## wissefux (22. Dezember 2017)

ja ist denn heut scho weihnachten?


----------



## wissefux (24. Dezember 2017)

jo, heut ist dann wohl weihnachten. ne fröhliche allseits.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. Dezember 2017)

moin. moin.

Ebenfalls ein frohes Fest! Und seid feste froh!


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (24. Dezember 2017)

Schließe mich auch an. Frohes Fest allen und schöne Feiertage !!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. Dezember 2017)

_**** Bäuerchen !!! ***
*_
Nichts ist schwerer zu ertragen, als eine Reihe von guten Tagen !!!


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (25. Dezember 2017)

Moin, Moin,


wahltho schrieb:


> ...
> Nichts ist schwerer zu ertragen, als eine Reihe von guten Tagen !!!


Ditopost.
Der Vogel gart schon die ganze Nacht auf Niedrigtemperatur.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. Dezember 2017)

N'Abend 

I will survive ...


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (25. Dezember 2017)

wahltho schrieb:


> ...
> I will survive ...


Me too .


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. Dezember 2017)

moin.moin.

Weihnachten heil überstanden.

Heute Schmuddelwetter hier Vorderhöhe.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (27. Dezember 2017)

Mahlzeit.


wahltho schrieb:


> moin.moin.
> 
> Weihnachten heil überstanden.
> 
> Heute Schmuddelwetter hier Vorderhöhe.


Bei mir hat sich schon wieder eine Erkältung eingehängt. 
Ansonsten Sonne und bisschen Frost.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. Dezember 2017)

moin. moin.

Trocken und sogar etwas Sonne heute Vorderhöhe.

Dem Fux alles Gute zum Geburtstag!


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (28. Dezember 2017)

Mahlzeit.


wahltho schrieb:


> moin. moin.
> 
> Trocken und sogar etwas Sonne heute Vorderhöhe.


hier heute Schmuddelwetter.



wahltho schrieb:


> Dem Fux alles Gute zum Geburtstag!


Von mir auch die besten Burtzeltagswünsche   an den @wissefux .


----------



## wissefux (28. Dezember 2017)

vielen dank!
heute mal wieder den feldberg erobert. allerdings schön gemütlich zu fuss mit wauzi durch den schnee ...


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (29. Dezember 2017)

Moin, Moin,
GsDF  - und endlich Urlaub in Sicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. Dezember 2017)

moin. moin.

Heute Nacht hat's gekniffen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. Dezember 2017)

N'Abend

Frühlingshafte 8 Grad hier Vorderhöhe


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (30. Dezember 2017)

N'Abend. 
Hier Regen, nass.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (31. Dezember 2017)

Mahlzeit. 
Frühling, Föhn.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (31. Dezember 2017)

basti321 schrieb:


> Mahlzeit.
> Frühling, Föhn.



Ditopost


----------



## wissefux (1. Januar 2018)

moin moin
frühling 2018; weiter so[emoji41][emoji1303]


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. Januar 2018)

wissefux schrieb:


> moin moin
> frühling 2018; weiter so[emoji41][emoji1303]



Zustimmung


----------



## ratte (1. Januar 2018)

Moin.
Ein frohes neues Jahr zusammen. 
Mal gucken, ob dieses Jahr mal wieder ein paar mehr Radkilometer zusammen kommen.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (1. Januar 2018)

Mahlzeit.
Allen Plauschern ein gesundes Neues .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. Januar 2018)

moin.

Nach Weihnachten und Silvester endlich back to usual.

Mild aber leicht feucht heute Vorderhöhe.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (2. Januar 2018)

Moin, Moin,


wahltho schrieb:


> moin.
> 
> Nach Weihnachten und Silvester endlich back to usual.
> ...


Ditopost.
Auch mild und manchmal spitzt die Sonne raus.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. Januar 2018)

moin.

Gut und trocken 2-rädrig nach EB gelangt.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (3. Januar 2018)

Mahlzeit.
Recht windig heute.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. Januar 2018)

Am Abend auch wieder gut und trocken und ohne Probleme nach Hause gelangt.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. Januar 2018)

wahltho schrieb:


> moin.
> 
> Gut und trocken 2-rädrig nach EB gelangt.



Ditopost


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_g0nzales (4. Januar 2018)

Mahlzeit.
Hier immer noch Dauerregen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. Januar 2018)

Hier jetzt seit heute Morgen auch.

Soll gegen Abend aber eigentlich durch sein.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (4. Januar 2018)

Bei uns angebl. noch bis morgen Abend. Nervt.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Januar 2018)

moin.

Gestern Abend trocken nach Hause gelangt.

Heute trocken und recht mild hier Vorderhöhe.


----------



## wissefux (5. Januar 2018)

freitag ... zeit für ein tgif ...


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (5. Januar 2018)

Mahlzeit.


wahltho schrieb:


> Heute trocken und recht mild hier Vorderhöhe.





wissefux schrieb:


> freitag ... zeit für ein tgif ...


2x Ditopost .


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. Januar 2018)

Tach auch.

Vorderhöhe Schmuddelwetter.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (6. Januar 2018)

N'Abend.
Heute die Sonne gesucht (und den Schnee) .


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. Januar 2018)

moin.moin.

Und beides gefunden, wie ich sehe.

Hier Vorderhöhe gestern und heute eher trübes Herbstwetter.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (7. Januar 2018)

wahltho schrieb:


> moin.moin.
> 
> Und beides gefunden, wie ich sehe.
> 
> Hier Vorderhöhe gestern und heute eher trübes Herbstwetter.


 Jepp.
Ansonsten Ditopost.
Hier auch wieder grau in grau.​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. Januar 2018)

Mahlzeit!

Gestern kam auch mal die Sonne raus. Heute wieder trüb.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (8. Januar 2018)

Mahlzeit.
Hier auch grau in grau.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. Januar 2018)

moin.



basti321 schrieb:


> Mahlzeit.
> Hier auch grau in grau.



Ditopost

Aber wenigstens keine weisse Pampe in Sicht.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (9. Januar 2018)

Moin, Moin,

heute kommt hier endlich mal wieder die Sonne raus. 
Hoffe, es bleibt so.


----------



## mzaskar (9. Januar 2018)

Happy 2018 allen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. Januar 2018)

moin.

Vorhin noch leicht nieseiig. Jetzt kommt sogar die Sonne raus.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (10. Januar 2018)

Moin, Moin,


wahltho schrieb:


> moin.
> 
> Vorhin noch leicht nieseiig. Jetzt kommt sogar die Sonne raus.


Ditopost .


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. Januar 2018)

moin.

Wieder eher tristes Herbstwetter.

Heute wieder bis 08:30 Uhr in der Heia gelegen.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (11. Januar 2018)

Moin, Moin,


wahltho schrieb:


> moin.
> 
> Wieder eher tristes Herbstwetter.
> 
> Heute wieder bis 08:30 Uhr in der Heia gelegen.


Ditopost. Unverhältnismäßig oft, wie ich finde. Oder ich bilde es mir nur ein.
Jedenfalls fehlt mir die Sonne. Vielleicht komme ich deshalb auch nur schwerlich raus aus der Heia.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Januar 2018)

wahltho schrieb:


> moin.
> 
> Wieder eher tristes Herbstwetter.
> 
> Heute wieder bis 08:30 Uhr in der Heia gelegen.



Ditopost


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (12. Januar 2018)

Mahlzeit.
Endlich mal wieder geschafft, morgens auf's Bike zu kommen.
Ansonsten: GsDF .


----------



## wissefux (12. Januar 2018)

yep. nach einer Woche arbeit unter Doping dank rüsselpest: *TGIF*


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Januar 2018)

moin.moin.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (13. Januar 2018)

N'Abend.
Heute wieder Langlaufen gewesen. 
Leider diesmal ohne Sonne.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. Januar 2018)

Tach auch.

Die Sonne lugt raus...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_g0nzales (14. Januar 2018)

Mahlzeit.


wahltho schrieb:


> Tach auch.
> 
> Die Sonne lugt raus...


Hier leider nicht.


----------



## ratte (14. Januar 2018)

Sonne...Radfahren...tatsächlich mal wieder mit ein paar Höhenmetern...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. Januar 2018)

moin.moin.

Heute wieder grau in grau.

Trotzdem gut 2-rädrig nach EB gelangt.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (16. Januar 2018)

Moin, Moin,


wahltho schrieb:


> moin.moin.
> 
> Heute wieder grau in grau.
> 
> Trotzdem gut 2-rädrig nach EB gelangt.


Ditopost. 
Ohne Spikes, trotz Bendenken wegen Glatteis, die sich aber GsD nicht bestätigt haben.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. Januar 2018)

moin.

Auch heute wieder gut und trocken 2-rädrig nach EB gelangt.


----------



## Bejak (16. Januar 2018)

Vorhin hab ich in Ffm-Höchst eine coole Socke gesehen! Kam da am Mainufer mit seinem 26er Fully entlang... Da ist so ein Cafe mit Terasse am Mainufer, dann der Radweg und dann hinter dem Geländer der Main. Die Terasse ist durch ca. nen halben Meter hohe Betonstufe vom Radweg abgetrennt. Jedenfalls fuhr der Typ an mir vorbei und auf Höhe des Cafes tut der seine Füße auf Fußstützen am hinteren Ende des Rahmens und reißt das Vorderrad hoch, das Rad rollte fast senkrecht und der Typ stand da ginten drauf. Schon das sah spektakulär aus. Aber dann riss er das Rad plötzlich nach links Richtung Geländer und Wasser und ich dachte, was soll das, der knallt ja gleich ins Geländer. Nen Bruchteil später reißt er das Rad wieder nach rechts und rollt auf die Betonstufe zu. Und dann macht er aus dieser Position einen Satz den guten halben Meter hoch auf die Stufe. Nein, er flog nicht auf die Fresse, sondern klappte das Rad wieder runter und hüpfte die Stufe wieder runter und fuhr weiter. Bravo!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. Januar 2018)

moin.

Klingt 

Gut 2-rädrig nach EB gelangt. Als ich um 08:30 Uhr losfahren wollte, ging gerade die Welt unter. Habe dann noch einen Viertelstunde gewartet bis der Zauber vorbei war.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (17. Januar 2018)

Mahlzeit:


wahltho schrieb:


> ...Als ich um 08:30 Uhr losfahren wollte, ging gerade die Welt unter. Habe dann noch einen Viertelstunde gewartet bis der Zauber vorbei war.


 Winner.
Da, same Situation (allerdings um 07:00 Uhr), ich mich wieder ausgezogen und das Vierrad gewählt habe.
Die Reue kam, als ich unterwegs war und sich alles wieder beruhigt hatte ...
Morgen wird wohl eh nichts gehen, wenn Frederike durchzieht.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. Januar 2018)

moin.

Gut und trocken 2-rädrig nach EB gelangt.

Endspurt...


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (18. Januar 2018)

Mahlzeit. 
Noch ruhig hier den ganzen Vormittag.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (19. Januar 2018)

orkan ganz gut überstanden. tgif.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (19. Januar 2018)

wissefux schrieb:


> orkan ganz gut überstanden.


N'Abend.
Bei uns war es ruhig, kaum Böen.
​


wissefux schrieb:


> tgif.


.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. Januar 2018)

moin

Vorderhöhe ist es auch deutlich ruhiger verlaufen, als vorhergesagt.

Der Netatmo-Windmesser auf dem Dach hat in Spitzt 46km/h angezeigt.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (20. Januar 2018)

Moin, Moin,
hier heute Wechsel von Sonne und Wolken (allerdings mehr Wolken als Sonne),vereinzelte Schneeschauer.


----------



## ratte (20. Januar 2018)

wahltho schrieb:


> Der Netatmo-Windmesser auf dem Dach hat in Spitzt 46km/h angezeigt.


Bestes Kitewetter also. 
Grunddruck oder Böen?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. Januar 2018)

Böen. Grunddruck war niedriger.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (21. Januar 2018)

Tach auch.
Schneefall hier.


----------



## Bejak (21. Januar 2018)

Viel warmes Wasser, draußen kalt, innen riesen Trichter. Goilomat.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. Januar 2018)

moin.

Fieses nasskaltes Nieselwetter. Trotzdem gut 2-rädrig nach EB gelangt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_g0nzales (22. Januar 2018)

Mahlzeit.
Morgens Schneefall, jetzt ...


wahltho schrieb:


> Fieses nasskaltes Nieselwetter. ....


Heute arbeitsbedingt leider vierrädrig auf Arbeit.


----------



## wissefux (22. Januar 2018)

hier hat doch bestimmt jemand ne apple watch, oder?
einfach nur nice to have oder doch irgendwie sinnvoll?


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (23. Januar 2018)

Moin, Moin,


wissefux schrieb:


> hier hat doch bestimmt jemand ne apple watch, oder?
> einfach nur nice to have oder doch irgendwie sinnvoll?


ich hab' keine. @wahltho vielleicht?

Bei Matschwetter gut zweirädrig (endlich mal wieder) auf Arbeit gelangt.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. Januar 2018)

moin.

Heute trocken und schon relativ mild.



wissefux schrieb:


> hier hat doch bestimmt jemand ne apple watch, oder?
> einfach nur nice to have oder doch irgendwie sinnvoll?



Klar - Habe eine Apple Watch 3 in Edelstahl. Für mich sehr sinnvoll. Trainings Tracker, Sport Intervall Timer, Hausautomatisierung, z.b. Garagentoröffner, Steuerung der Musikwiedergabe unterwegs, wenn das Handy in der Hosentasche steckt. Telefonieren zu Hause, da da dort das Handy meist im Arbeitszimmer liegt. Macbook ohne Eingabe des Passworts entriegeln, etc...


----------



## wissefux (23. Januar 2018)

ok. klingt ja nach mehr als ich dachte ... was geht denn noch so im bereich hausautomatisierung? was für geräte braucht es dafür?
geht telefonieren dann nur über lautsprecher oder braucht es dann doch ear pods um die umwelt zu verschonen?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. Januar 2018)

Bzgl. der Hausautomatisierung hängt es von Deiner Technik zu Hause ab.

Ich steuere alles über Tahoma von Somfy und die App unterstützt die Watch.

Ich telefoniere zu Hause dann meist über Lautsprecher, aber Du kannst auch Bluetooth Headsets mit der Watch verbinden.

By the way: Mir gefallen Headsets mit Bone Conduction Technologie sehr gut. Da bleiben bei Outdoor-Aktivitäten die Ohren frei. Habe mir den Trekz Titanium geholt. Der klingt überraschend gut. Nutze ich derzeit täglich auf dem 2-Rad zum Radio hören.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (23. Januar 2018)

Radio geht auch über die watch?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. Januar 2018)

Natürlich nicht über FM. Ich nutze auf dem iPhone Radio.de, also Streaming.

Die Steuerung geht über die Watch.


----------



## wissefux (23. Januar 2018)

wie muss ich mir diese kopfhörer vorstellen? wenn der sound nicht direk im ohr ist, kommt er dann aus dem rundherum bügel? beschallt man so nicht auch die umwelt?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. Januar 2018)

Tut er nicht. Er überträgt den Schall über Direktkontakt auf den Schädelknochen.

Einfach mal googeln. Wikipedia ist wie immer Dein Freund und Helfer ;-)

https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Knochenleitung


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. Januar 2018)

Modern Times: Für das Schloss an meinem Alltagsrad gibt es eine neue Firmware.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (24. Januar 2018)

Moin, Moin.
Relativ mild heute Früh.


----------



## wissefux (24. Januar 2018)

wahltho schrieb:


> Tut er nicht. Er überträgt den Schall über Direktkontakt auf den Schädelknochen.
> 
> Einfach mal googeln. Wikipedia ist wie immer Dein Freund und Helfer ;-)
> 
> https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Knochenleitung



hmm, sehr interessant ...
hast du für deine watch einen displayschutz oder einen bumper?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. Januar 2018)

moin.moin.

Der Trekz Titanium ist/war gerade für 70 Euro bei Gravis im Abverkauf



wissefux schrieb:


> hmm, sehr interessant ...
> hast du für deine watch einen displayschutz oder einen bumper?



Nein, das sähe doch echt lächerlich aus. Für ein iPhone lasse ich einen Bumper noch gelten, aber nicht für eine Apple Watch.

Für mein iPhone X habe ich eine Hülle von Xvida.com mit Magnethalterung das ist echt  und die Hülle sieht auch noch chic aus.

Ich würde aber auf jeden Fall die Edelstahlversion nehmen, die hat ein viel härteres Display.


----------



## wissefux (24. Januar 2018)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich würde aber auf jeden Fall die Edelstahlversion nehmen, die hat ein viel härteres Display.


die kostet aber auch deutlich mehr ...
und dann gäbe es ja auch noch keramik ...

ich dachte eigentlich eher an die nike version mit dem durchlöcherten sportarmband. denke das ist besser, wenn man viel schwitzt ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. Januar 2018)

Ich hatte die watch 1 und 2 jeweils in der Sportversion. Die waren deutlich anfällig gegen Kratzer als die Edelstahlversion. Glas und Gehäuse sind nicht so hart.

Die Armbänder kannst Du deutlich günstiger und in einer grossen Vielfalt von Drittanbietern bei Amazon kaufen. Ich hab schon ca. 10 Armbänder, davon drei Sportarmbänder mit den Löchern in verschiedenen Farben. Bei Amazon kosten die jeweils nur um die 13 Euro und nicht 50 wie bei Apple.

Das Edelstahlarmband gibt es in einer guten Qualität für unter 30 Euro. Apple nimmt glaube ich 100 Euro dafür. Ich habe das Original von Apple neben Meines gelegt und konnte keinen wesentlichen Unterschied feststellen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (24. Januar 2018)

hmm, sieht so aus, als würden sich die 200 tacken aufpreis dann wenigstens lohnen ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. Januar 2018)

moin.

Gut und trocken 2-rädrig nach EB gelangt.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (25. Januar 2018)

Mahlzeit,


wahltho schrieb:


> moin.
> 
> Gut und trocken 2-rädrig nach AÖ gelangt.


Ditopost .


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. Januar 2018)

moin.

Endlich mal wieder trocken da draussen.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (26. Januar 2018)

Mahlzeit,
GsDF, bald geschafft.
Hier auch trocken und trüb.


----------



## wissefux (26. Januar 2018)

trocken vielleicht auf Asphalt, aber sonst nirgends.
in Feld und wald wird's noch lange dauern, bis es mal trocken wird ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. Januar 2018)

Ich meinte zumindest trocken von oben.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. Januar 2018)

moin.

Auch heute bisher trocken von oben. Aber immer noch leicht nebulös da draussen.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (27. Januar 2018)

Mahlzeit,


wahltho schrieb:


> moin.
> 
> Auch heute bisher trocken von oben. Aber immer noch leicht nebulös da draussen.


Ditopost. Hier allerdings stark nebulös.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. Januar 2018)

moin. moin.

Auch heute eher wieder trist das Wetter hier Vorderhöhe.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (28. Januar 2018)

Tag auch.
Hier lässt sich ab und an die Sonne erahnen.
Ansonsten auch eher trübe und trist.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (29. Januar 2018)

Moin, Moin,
mild und sonnig hier.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. Januar 2018)

moin.

Bewölkt, aber mild und trocken von oben. Sehr gut 2-rädrig nach EB gelangt.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (30. Januar 2018)

Moin,


wahltho schrieb:


> moin.
> 
> Bewölkt, aber mild und trocken von oben. Sehr gut 2-rädrig nach AÖ gelangt.


Ditopost .


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. Januar 2018)

moin.moin.

Frisch und herrlich sonnig heute morgen auf dem 2-Rad.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_g0nzales (31. Januar 2018)

Moin, Moin,
Wetter "wie immer", grau in grau .


----------



## wissefux (31. Januar 2018)

so, die apple watch spontan gegen eine lupine blika „getauscht“. bin mal gespannt, ob ich die bekomme. denn offenbar sollen die nicht stvo zugelassenen erheller nicht mehr in deutschland verkauft werden dürfen. hibike und andere online händler haben keine mehr im sortiment ...
ich hab bei lupine direkt bestellt. mal schauen, was passiert ...


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (31. Januar 2018)

wissefux schrieb:


> so, die apple watch spontan gegen eine lupine blika „getauscht“. bin mal gespannt, ob ich die bekomme. denn offenbar sollen die nicht stvo zugelassenen erheller nicht mehr in deutschland verkauft werden dürfen. hibike und andere online händler haben keine mehr im sortiment ...
> ich hab bei lupine direkt bestellt. mal schauen, was passiert ...


Echt jetzt? Dann sollte ich mir vllt. schnell noch eine Cree bestellen. Ab wann soll das denn losgehen?


----------



## wissefux (31. Januar 2018)

„Es gab im November (?) einen Weisung des Kraftfahrtbundesamtes, die den Verkauf von Nicht-Stvo-konformen Lampen unter Strafandrohung verbietet. Die "guten" Sachen kann man sich momentan nur aus dem Ausland liefern lassen.“

das ist die info aus sehr verlässlicher quelle, die ich dazu bekommen habe.
wird auch hier im technik teil des forums schon länger diskutiert.
definitiv funktioniert bei lupine der bestellvorgang erst einmal komplett. jetzt heist es abwarten ...


----------



## wissefux (31. Januar 2018)

auf jeden fall ist alles recht merkwürdig ...
als helmlampen verkäuflich, nur darf kein lenkerhalter dabei sein ?
oder doch alles anders ? warum nimmt dann hibike die lampen komplett raus und bike 24 schreibt nicht in deutschland lieferbar ?
so richtig schlau werde ich aktuell nicht daraus ...


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. Februar 2018)

moin.



wissefux schrieb:


> so, die apple watch spontan gegen eine lupine blika „getauscht“.



Wofür willst Du denn das Teil verwenden? Du fährst doch nicht nachts im Wald.

Ich rate immer wieder dringend davon ab, diese Lampen im Strassenverkehr zu verwenden. Im Zweifelsfalle zahlt keine Haftpflichtversicherung w/ "Grobfahrlässig". Ausserdem finde ich es rücksichtslos ggü. anderen Verkehrsteilnehmern.

Bei sonnigem Wetter trocken nach EB gelangt.

Gestern Abend mal wieder etwas nass geworden, aber man ist ja nicht aus Zucker.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (1. Februar 2018)

IMoin, Moin.
Noch vor dem Regen trocken und gut nach AÖ gelangt.


----------



## wissefux (1. Februar 2018)

wahltho schrieb:


> Wofür willst Du denn das Teil verwenden? Du fährst doch nicht nachts im Wald.



hauptsächlich zum Gassi gehen mit Hund und Pferd 
für den Straßenverkehr habe ich ein komplett stvo taugliches bike. die helmlampe kam nur im park und manchmal auf den überlandstrecken zum Einsatz. hat mich mal vor einer Kollision mit einem quer über den Radweg auf Brückengeländerhöhe verlegten wassergefüllten feuerwehrschlauch bewahrt 
bei Gegenverkehr ab ich entweder aus gemacht oder einfach mal kurz zur seite geschaut ...


----------



## wissefux (1. Februar 2018)

habe eine versandbestätigung von Lupine erhalten. läuft also


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. Februar 2018)

moin.moin.

Zum Glück kein echter Wintereinbruch hier Vorderhöhe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_g0nzales (2. Februar 2018)

Tach auch.
Kühl aber sonnig hier.


----------



## wissefux (3. Februar 2018)

gestern schon kam die blika an. also alles gar kein problem derzeit, es sei denn man will ein rotlicht haben.
verstehe nicht, warum es die händler rausnehmen und der hersteller weiter verkauft ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. Februar 2018)

moin.

Von oben trocken und sogar etwas Sonne, hier Vorderhöhe.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. Februar 2018)

moin.

Wolkenverhangen und ganz leichte Schneerkriseln.


----------



## ratte (4. Februar 2018)

Ausreichen Schnee, strahlender Sonnenschein  , -12°C, kein Wind .


----------



## Cynthia (4. Februar 2018)

ratte schrieb:


> Ausreichen Schnee, strahlender Sonnenschein  , -12°C, kein Wind .



Wo?


----------



## ratte (4. Februar 2018)

Reschensee.
Inzwischen ist's etwas wärmer und ein paar wenige km/h gab's auch. Darf aber gerne die nächsten Tage wieder etwas mehr Wind werden.
Sonst gibt's halt Plan B und es geht auf die Piste.


----------



## Cynthia (4. Februar 2018)

Schönen Urlaub!


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (5. Februar 2018)

Moin, Moin.
Schönen Urlaub wünsche ich auch @ratte  .

Bei frischen, sonnigen -4,5 Grad zweirädrig gut auf Arbeit gelangt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Februar 2018)

moin.moin.



ratte schrieb:


> Reschensee.



Dachte ich es mir doch  

Auch von mir schönen Urlaub und bleibt heile!

Bei herrlicher Sonne gut 2-rädrig nach EB gelangt. Habe das unbespikte 2-Rad genommen, was mit etwas Obacht auch ok war.


----------



## ratte (5. Februar 2018)

Neuer Tag, gleiches Spiel. Die Sonne kämpft allerdings noch ein wenig.


----------



## wissefux (5. Februar 2018)

ach so ne runde auf der piste ist doch auch nicht zu verachten ... have fun


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (6. Februar 2018)

Moin, Moin,
unverändert frostig und sonnig.


----------



## ratte (6. Februar 2018)

wissefux schrieb:


> ach so ne runde auf der piste ist doch auch nicht zu verachten ... have fun


Ich bevorzuge entspanntes Abhängen am Kite.
Gestern Sprang die Windmaschine gegen Mittag an. Mal abwarten, wie es die Tage weiter geht.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. Februar 2018)

moin. moin.

Heute gefühlt nicht so kalt wie erwartet, leider lässt die Sonne noch auf sich warten.

Auch heute ohne Spikes gut 2-rädrig nach EB gelangt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_g0nzales (7. Februar 2018)

Moin, Moin,


wahltho schrieb:


> ...
> Auch heute ohne Spikes gut 2-rädrig nach AÖ gelangt.


Ditopost.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. Februar 2018)

moin.

Bei herrlich sonnigem trockenem Wetter gut 2-rädrig nach EB gelangt.

Für mich ist es ein sehr wichtiger Teil der Lebensqualität im Alltag eigentlich überhaupt kein Auto zu benötigen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. Februar 2018)

wahltho schrieb:


> moin.
> 
> Bei herrlich sonnigem trockenem Wetter gut 2-rädrig nach EB gelangt.
> 
> Für mich ist es ein sehr wichtiger Teil der Lebensqualität im Alltag eigentlich überhaupt kein Auto zu benötigen.



Ditopost!


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (8. Februar 2018)

N'Abend.
Immer noch Schnee hier. Und kalt.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. Februar 2018)

moin.

Heute eher trüb da draussen.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (9. Februar 2018)

N'Abend,


wahltho schrieb:


> moin.
> 
> Heute eher trüb da draussen.


war's hier auch den ganzen Tag.
Und, um den @wissefux zu zitieren: TGiF .


----------



## wissefux (11. Februar 2018)

heuer frisches weiss von oben ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. Februar 2018)

Yepp, ein wenig weisse Pampe da draussen. Taut aber schon.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (11. Februar 2018)

N'Abend.
Heute viel weiße Pampe gesehen - auf Skitour .


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Februar 2018)

moin.

Heute mal das bespikte 2-Rad für den Weg nach EB gewählt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (12. Februar 2018)

basti321 schrieb:


> N'Abend.
> Heute viel weiße Pampe gesehen - auf Skitour .


Da ist ja Stau im Aufstieg ..... muss der Mount Everest sein


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Februar 2018)

Die dunkle Zeit ist nahezu vorbei. Heute ging es erstmals in diesem Jahr im Hellen nach EB und auch wieder zurück.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Februar 2018)

Tach auch!



wahltho schrieb:


> Heute mal das bespikte 2-Rad für den Weg nach EB gewählt.



Ditopost.


----------



## wissefux (13. Februar 2018)

waren denn Spikes von nöten? kam mir nicht wirklich glatt vor, wenn auch ziemlich frisch heute früh ...
aber sicher ist sicher


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (13. Februar 2018)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Da ist ja Stau im Aufstieg ..... muss der Mount Everest sein


 Genau .

Mahlzeit. Heut' Vormittag sonnig. Jetzt zieht es leider wieder zu.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (14. Februar 2018)

Moin, Moin,
bei frischen Temperaturen gut und ohne Spikes auf Arbeit gelangt.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. Februar 2018)

Tach

Frisch, aber herrlich sonnig und trocken. Sicherheitshalber wieder das bespikte 2-Rad genommen.


----------



## mzaskar (14. Februar 2018)

Ich hatte die Spikes schon runter  Für nächsten Winter gibt es einen zweiten LRS .....


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. Februar 2018)

Ich hab' schon seit Jahren im Winter zwei 2-Räder für den Alltag: Eins mit Spikes und Eins ohne.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_g0nzales (14. Februar 2018)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich hab' schon seit Jahren im Winter zwei 2-Räder für den Alltag: Eins mit Spikes und Eins ohne.


 Ditopost.


----------



## mzaskar (14. Februar 2018)

Ich weiss  Mir wurde mein Argon ja entwendet ...... und für den Nachfolger habe ich noch keinen. Aber das ändert sich dann bald


----------



## wissefux (15. Februar 2018)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich hab' schon seit Jahren im Winter zwei 2-Räder für den Alltag: Eins mit Spikes und Eins ohne.


dito. nutze aber weder das eine noch das andere


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (15. Februar 2018)

basti321 schrieb:


> Moin, Moin,
> bei frischen Temperaturen gut und ohne Spikes auf Arbeit gelangt.


 Ditopost.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. Februar 2018)

moin.


wahltho schrieb:


> Tach
> 
> Frisch, aber herrlich sonnig und trocken. Sicherheitshalber wieder das bespikte 2-Rad genommen.



Ditopost!

Heute droht Verkehrschaos und Blitzeis. Bin froh mit dem 2-Rad unterwegs zu sein.


----------



## Bejak (15. Februar 2018)

Ab Mönchhofdreieck/Wiesbadener Kreuz westwärts schneit es heftig. Und diese Schneefront wird heute das ganze Rhein-Maingebiet Richtung Osten überrollen... muhuhuhahahahahaaaa! In Google Maps ist das zu sehen, wenn man die Verkehrsinfos einblendet, ab dieser Linie richtung Westen ist alles orange/rot, östlich der Front noch ... noch .... grün. muhuhuhahahahahaaaa! Die weiße Pest wird euch vernichten... verniiiiiiichten...! muhuhuhahahahahaaaa!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bejak (15. Februar 2018)

Die Schneefront ist verhungert...


----------



## mzaskar (15. Februar 2018)

nicht bei uns


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. Februar 2018)

Gut 2-rädrig nach Hause gelangt.

Heute war ich froh a) wie immer mit dem 2-Rad unterwegs zu sein und b) das bespikte 2-Rad gewählt zu haben.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. Februar 2018)

moin.



wissefux schrieb:


> waren denn Spikes von nöten? kam mir nicht wirklich glatt vor, wenn auch ziemlich frisch heute früh ...



Spikes sind für mich eigentlich schon die ganze Woche von Nöten, weil es im Arboretum an einigen Stellen ziemlich glatt ist.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. Februar 2018)

moin.

Frisch und sonnig hier Vorderhöhe.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (18. Februar 2018)

Moin, Moin,
hat die ganze Nacht geschneit - alles weiß hier.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. Februar 2018)

moin.

Sonnig und trocken hier Vorderhöhe.

Heute mal wieder das unbespikte 2-Rad genommen, was grundsätzlich ok war. Im Arboretum musste man an einigen Stellen aber immer noch höllisch vorsichtig sein.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (19. Februar 2018)

Mahlzeit.
Leider trübe hier, alles grau in grau.


----------



## wissefux (20. Februar 2018)

dito im taunus


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (20. Februar 2018)

Moin, Moin,
hier heute Schneegrieseln.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. Februar 2018)

moin.

Heute so wie gestern. Zum Glück sind auch die letzten glatten Stellen im Arboretum fast weg.


----------



## mzaskar (20. Februar 2018)

Schöne Runde im Schnee


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (21. Februar 2018)

Moin, Moin,
heute auch das Spikezweirad genommen. Wäre aber gar nicht nötig gewesen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. Februar 2018)

Moin. Moin.

Derzeit geht es wieder ohne Spike-2-Rad.

Sehr frisch aber herrlich sonnig und trocken.


----------



## mzaskar (21. Februar 2018)

trés, trés frisch --> das monntone singen der Spikes ist ab und an nicht mehr zu hören


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (22. Februar 2018)

Moin, Moin.
Bei leichtem Schneegriesel und Gegenwind ohne Spikes gut auf Arbeit gelangt.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. Februar 2018)

wahltho schrieb:


> Moin. Moin.
> 
> Derzeit geht es wieder ohne Spike-2-Rad.
> 
> Sehr frisch aber herrlich sonnig und trocken.



Ditopost!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. Februar 2018)

wahltho schrieb:


> Moin. Moin.
> 
> Sehr frisch aber herrlich sonnig und trocken.



Erneuter Ditopost.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (23. Februar 2018)

N'Abend. 
Jetzt wird's nochmal richtig zapfig.
Und morgen geht's wieder auf Skitour .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (23. Februar 2018)

brrrrrrrrr ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. Februar 2018)

moin



wissefux schrieb:


> brrrrrrrrr ...



Ditopost


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (24. Februar 2018)

Tach auch ...
mir wurde auch ohne Sonne gut warm heute  ..





Ziel erreicht ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. Februar 2018)

moin.

Erneuter brrrhhhh-Post


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (25. Februar 2018)

Moin,
hier auch brrr, aber schön sonnig.


----------



## wissefux (26. Februar 2018)

frisch im schatten geht's weiter ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. Februar 2018)

moin.

frisch aber sonnig und trocken war es heute morgen auf dem 2-Rad.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (26. Februar 2018)

Moin, Moin,


wahltho schrieb:


> moin.
> 
> frisch aber sonnig und trocken war es heute morgen auf dem 2-Rad.


Ditopost. Bei minus 13 Grad fast schon zu kalt.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. Februar 2018)

moin.

Sehr, sehr frisch aber herrlich sonnig auf dem 2-Rad.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (27. Februar 2018)

Mahlzeit.
(Mir) immer noch zu kalt. Aber wenigstens Sonne.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. Februar 2018)

wahltho schrieb:


> moin.
> 
> Sehr, sehr frisch aber herrlich sonnig auf dem 2-Rad.



Ditopost


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. März 2018)

moin.

Heute nicht mehr ganz so frisch, wie gestern.


----------



## Bejak (1. März 2018)

Sonntag soll es wieder wärmer werden, endlich!


----------



## mzaskar (1. März 2018)

20cm Neuschnee :-o


----------



## Bejak (1. März 2018)

Bei +10°C?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. März 2018)

moin.

@Bejak: Mzaskar hat bestimmt die aktuelle Situation an seinem Wohnort in der Schweiz gemeint 

Noch frisch hier Vorderhöhe,  aber zum Glück wird es milder.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_g0nzales (2. März 2018)

Moin, Moin,


wahltho schrieb:


> ...
> Noch frisch hier Vorderhöhe,  aber zum Glück wird es milder.


Ditopost.
TGiF .


----------



## wissefux (2. März 2018)

yep. tgif


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. März 2018)

moin.

F*ck - Wer hat denn bitte jetzt übergangsweise noch weisse Pampe bestellt


----------



## ratte (3. März 2018)

Bin unschuldig. Mich hat's auch überrascht. Mit dem Bisschen Puderzucker kannste ja auch nix anfangen.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (3. März 2018)

Tach auch.
Grade zurück vom Langlaufen. Schade, dass Tauwetter einsetzt.
Hatte grad' angefangen Spaß zu machen .

Extrapampe für @wahltho :


----------



## ratte (3. März 2018)

basti321 schrieb:


> Extrapampe


Damit kann man aber wenigstens was anfangen. 

Morgen mal schauen, was der Taunus noch so her gibt, außer Tauwetter.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. März 2018)

moin.

Tauwetter Vorderhöhe.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (4. März 2018)

Mahlzeit,


wahltho schrieb:


> moin.
> 
> Tauwetter Vorderhöhe.


Ditopost.


----------



## Bejak (4. März 2018)

Beginnendes Fahrradwetter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. März 2018)

moin.

Der Frühling liegt in der Luft...


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (5. März 2018)

Moin, Moin.
Unangenhm frisch. Trotzdem zweirädrig gut auf Arbeit gelangt.


----------



## ratte (5. März 2018)

wahltho schrieb:


> moin.
> 
> Der Frühling liegt in der Luft...


Hatschi, oh, der Hasel blüht, die Pollen fliegen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. März 2018)

wahltho schrieb:


> moin.
> 
> Der Frühling liegt in der Luft...



Ditopost


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (6. März 2018)

N'Abend.
Hier war noch nicht allzu viel frühlingshaftes zu spüren. Do soll's erst schön werden.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. März 2018)

moin.

Heute mild, aber bedeckt hier Vorderhöhe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_g0nzales (7. März 2018)

N'Abend,


wahltho schrieb:


> moin.
> 
> Heute mild, aber bedeckt hier Vorderhöhe.


war hier auch so.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. März 2018)

wahltho schrieb:


> moin.
> 
> Heute mild, aber bedeckt hier Vorderhöhe.



Ditopost


----------



## wissefux (8. März 2018)

stimmt


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (8. März 2018)

Mahlzeit,

heut' Früh zweirädrig gut auf Arbeit gelangt. 
So langsam kommt kurz/kurz in Sicht .


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (9. März 2018)

Moin, Moin,


basti321 schrieb:


> Mahlzeit,
> 
> heut' Früh zweirädrig gut auf Arbeit gelangt.
> ...


Ditopost.
TGiF .


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. März 2018)

moin.

Heute eher wieder etwas nasskalt hier Vorderhöhe.


----------



## mzaskar (10. März 2018)

Ich durfte gestern einen wunderbaren Tag in den Bergen verbringen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. März 2018)

Moin aus Rom!


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (11. März 2018)

Moin, Moin.​


wahltho schrieb:


> Moin aus Rom!


Oha, bella Italia .
Wünsche einen schönen Aufenthalt.


----------



## wissefux (11. März 2018)

da war ich auch schon mal. sommer 1990 ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bejak (11. März 2018)

Rom ist ein Traum. War zuletzt 2007 dort. Vielleicht diesen Sommer wieder. Ich suche gerade Ferienhaus in der Toskana.


----------



## Bejak (11. März 2018)

(nix)


----------



## Bejak (11. März 2018)

(falscher Thread)


----------



## mzaskar (12. März 2018)

Moin ... Nass und feucht zur Arbeit


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. März 2018)

Moin ...

Heute geht es wieder nach Vorderhöhe


----------



## wissefux (13. März 2018)

feucht ist es dort ...


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (13. März 2018)

Tach auch.
Hier soweit alles trocken.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. März 2018)

moin

Gut und trocken 2-rädrig nach EB gelangt.


----------



## mzaskar (14. März 2018)

Neue Bremse mal aus den Deutschen Landen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. März 2018)

moin.

Frisch aber sonnig und trocken heute morgen hier in Vorderhöhe.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (15. März 2018)

Tach auch,


wahltho schrieb:


> moin.
> 
> Frisch aber sonnig und trocken heute morgen hier in Vorderhöhe.


Ditopost. 
Trotz andauernder Rüsselpest heute den ersten Tag wieder arbeiten.


----------



## mzaskar (16. März 2018)

Moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. März 2018)

moin.

Trüb, aber einigermaßen trocken und mild in Vorderhöhe.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (16. März 2018)

Moin, Moin.
Trocken, sonnig, aber ein frischer Wind weht.
Ach ja, tGiF .


----------



## Kolibri85 (17. März 2018)

Ich dachte man stellt sich mal vor, wenn man irgendwo neu ist....bei den Ladys hab ich dies schon getan und da ich hier gerade keinen gesonderten Thread finde für eine Vorstellung, müsst ihr sie nun hier (kopiert aus dem Lady's-Thread) lesen 

Hallo in die Runde 

Gerade hier angemeldet und am stöbern.
Ich möchte mein altes Hobby wieder finden und bin derzeit auf der Suche nach einem Hardtail. Und wenn ich dieses dann habe wäre ich auch begeistert Leute zu treffen und gemeinsame Touren zu machen.

In meinem Bekanntenkreis kenne ich derzeit niemanden, der gerne mal mit dem Rad unterwegs ist und wenn ich mit dem Rad unterwegs bin, darf es auch gerne über Stock, Stein und Matsch gehen.

Ich bin eine Singlefrau, die nicht so ganz unsportlich ist aber auch nicht die Königsdisziplin in Ausdauer und Sport erreicht.
Beruflich (Kinderkrankenschwetser und Hebamme) bringe ich unterschiedliche Arbeitszeiten mit, die es leider nicht immer regelmäßig erlauben aktiv mit anderen unterwegs zu sein.

Des Weiteren suche ich gerade ein neues Ziel für mich, welches herausfordernd ist und gerne sportlicher Natur sein darf. Wenn dies in Verbindung mit dem Biken stehen würde, wäre das grossartig. ^^

Ich grüße also einfach mal nett in die Runde als neues Pferd im Stall


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (18. März 2018)

na denn mal herzlich willkommen!

... erneut hat frau holle zugeschlagen und herrlich weissen powder geliefert. ein letztes aufbäumen?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. März 2018)

Moin und Herzlich willkommen!



wissefux schrieb:


> ... erneut hat frau holle zugeschlagen und herrlich weissen powder geliefert. *ein letztes aufbäumen?*



Ich hoffe es doch sehr!


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (18. März 2018)

Tach auch.


wissefux schrieb:


> na denn mal herzlich willkommen!
> 
> ... erneut hat frau holle zugeschlagen und herrlich weissen powder geliefert. ein letztes aufbäumen?


2 x Ditopost + eisiger Ostwind.


----------



## wissefux (18. März 2018)

hallo kolibri85,

du kannst natürlich gerne mit uns plauschen, gefahren wird hier allerdings eher weniger.
fragen werden dir hier aber immer gerne beantwortet.

für aktives fahren würde ich dir die im frankfurter forum angepinnten threads empfehlen wie z.b. den von urs50 für mitfahrtreffen im main taunus kreis oder die dimb touren.
je nachdem wo du genau wohnst, sind vielleicht andere hier aktive gruppen interessanter für dich ...


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (18. März 2018)

wissefux schrieb:


> ...
> für aktives fahren würde ich dir die im frankfurter forum angepinnten threads empfehlen wie z.b. den von urs50 für mitfahrtreffen im main taunus kreis oder die dimb touren. ...


Hier ist der Link zum Thread ...


----------



## Kolibri85 (18. März 2018)

Vielen Dank Euch


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. März 2018)

moin.

Mit dem bespikten 2-Rad gut nach EB gelangt.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (19. März 2018)

Moin, Moin,
nachdem ich's gestern beim MTB-Wintertraining versucht hatte und die ganze Nacht wieder Hustenanfälle hatte, geht momentan nichts bei mir mit Arbeitbiken. Werde abwarten, bis der Husten deutlich besser oder die Luft deutlich wärmer ist.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. März 2018)

wahltho schrieb:


> moin.
> 
> Mit dem bespikten 2-Rad gut nach EB gelangt.



Ditopost!

@basti321: Gute Besserung!


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (20. März 2018)

Mahlzeit.


wahltho schrieb:


> ...
> @basti321: Gute Besserung!


Danke ! Arbeiten geht, hoffe, dass Biken auch bald wieder möglich ist.
Ansonsten Sonne und weiße Pampe .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. März 2018)

wahltho schrieb:


> moin.
> 
> Mit dem bespikten 2-Rad gut nach EB gelangt.



Ditopost

Herrlich sonniges Wetter und nicht zu frisch, wie erwartet. Immer noch eine Reihe vereister Stücke, insb. im Arboretum.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (21. März 2018)

N'Abend.
Kalt, Pampe.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. März 2018)

moin.

Etwas milder heute morgen. Heute ging es wieder ohne Problem mit dem unbespikten 2-Rad.


----------



## wissefux (22. März 2018)

dafür gibt's jetzt nochmal weissen nachschlag von oben ...


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (22. März 2018)

Mahlzeit,
Sonne und kalt.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. März 2018)

wissefux schrieb:


> dafür gibt's jetzt nochmal weissen nachschlag von oben ...



... der aber keine Chance mehr hat und in Regen übergeht, weil es wärmer wird.


----------



## wissefux (23. März 2018)

ein freundliches "tgif" in die runde


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. März 2018)

moin.

Trüb und wolkenverhangen, aber milder Vorderhöhe.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (23. März 2018)

wissefux schrieb:


> ein freundliches "tgif" in die runde


Das einzig Freundliche heute, wenn ich aus dem Fenster sehe.
Warte auf den Frühling.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. März 2018)

moin.

Frühling!


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (24. März 2018)

N'Abend.
Naaaja. Ein bisserl müssten die Temperaturen schon noch rauf, damit sich bei mir Frühlingsgefühle einstellen  ...


----------



## Bejak (24. März 2018)

War schön sonnig heute Nachmittag, hab ne kleine Runde gedreht.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. März 2018)

moin.

Gestern die Terrasse gereinigt und die Gartenmöbel herausgestellt.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (25. März 2018)

Mahlzeit,
morgens immer noch Minusgrade hier, aber wenigstens Sonne.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. März 2018)

moin.

Bewölkt, aber mild und trocken. Gut 2-rädrig nach EB gelangt.

Gestern zum ersten Mal bei herrlich warmer Sonne auf der Terrasse gesessen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_g0nzales (26. März 2018)

Mahlzeit.
Hier immer noch zu kühl und grau.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. März 2018)

moin.

Noch sonnig und trocken hier in Vorderhöhe.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (27. März 2018)

Mahlzeit.
Nass und kalt.


----------



## wissefux (28. März 2018)

moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. März 2018)

Tach auch.

Nass da draussen an diesem Frei-Tag.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (28. März 2018)

wahltho schrieb:


> Tach auch.
> Nass da draussen ...


Ditopost.
Tropfend zweirädrig auf Arbeit angelangt.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (29. März 2018)

Moin,
TGiTh .


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. März 2018)

moin.

Mild, sonnig und trocken hier Vorderhöhe.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (31. März 2018)

Tach auch!

Wünsche allgemein dicke Eier und das nicht nur zu Ostern.

Gestern äußerst blasphemisch Live of Brian im Heimkino geschaut.

Schönes Frühlingswetter hier in Vorderhöhe.


----------



## Bejak (31. März 2018)

Life of Brian ist am Car-Freitag Pflicht, außerdem muss jeder Pursche da ne Runde Rad fahren, schee de Bersch enuff, ohne auf den Poden zu fallen.

Always look on the bright side of life!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (31. März 2018)

dito frohe eier und dicke ostern!


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (31. März 2018)

wissefux schrieb:


> dito frohe eier und dicke ostern!


Ditopost. Schließe mich an .


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. April 2018)

moin.

Der Frühling ist nun wirklich da.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (2. April 2018)

N'Abend,


wahltho schrieb:


> moin.
> 
> Der Frühling ist nun wirklich da.


Ditopost . Heute 'ne schöne Sonnentour gefahren .


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. April 2018)

moin.

Heute erstmals in diesem Jahr ohne Jacke 2-rädrig nach EB. Mütze auch durch Cappi ersetzt.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (3. April 2018)

Moin, Moin,

sonnig. Noch geschlaucht von der Tour gestern, daher heute 4-rädrig auf Arbeit.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. April 2018)

moin.

Gut und trocken 2-rädrig nach EB gelangt. Heute wechselhaft hier Vorderhöhe.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (4. April 2018)

Mahlzeit. 
Wechselhaft auch hier.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. April 2018)

wahltho schrieb:


> moin.
> 
> Gut und trocken 2-rädrig nach EB gelangt. Heute wechselhaft hier Vorderhöhe.



Ditopost


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. April 2018)

Mahlzeit!

Herrliches Frühlingswetter!


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (6. April 2018)

N'Abend.
Sonne, aber immer noch etwas frisch hier.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. April 2018)

Tach auch.

Der Frühling geht nahtlos in den Sommer über.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (7. April 2018)

N'Abend.
Heute war's hier auch sommerlich .


----------



## ratte (7. April 2018)

Sommerwetter genutzt und tatsächlich mal wieder mit dem MTB im Taunus unterwegs gewesen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. April 2018)

moin.

Weiter geht's mit dem Vorsommer.



ratte schrieb:


> Sommerwetter genutzt und tatsächlich mal wieder mit dem MTB im Taunus unterwegs gewesen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_g0nzales (8. April 2018)

Moin, Moin,


wahltho schrieb:


> moin.
> Weiter geht's mit dem Vorsommer. ...


Ebensopost .


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. April 2018)

Mahlzeit!

Immer noch herrlich mild hier Vorderhöhe.


----------



## wissefux (10. April 2018)

yep


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (10. April 2018)

Moin.


wahltho schrieb:


> Mahlzeit!
> 
> Immer noch herrlich mild hier ...


Ditopost .


----------



## mzaskar (10. April 2018)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Neue Bremse mal aus den Deutschen Landen


Muss sagen, bin sehr zufrieden


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. April 2018)

Mahlzeit!

Mild und trocken hier Vorderhöhe.

Für den Rückweg heute mal vorsichtshalber die Regenjacke eingepackt.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. April 2018)

moin.

Heute bei leichtem Nieselregen gut 2-rädrig nach EB gelangt.


----------



## mzaskar (11. April 2018)

Scheisse das ist ja noch ganz schön Frisch am Morgen  und ich  wollte schon in kurzen Hosen los


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. April 2018)

Moin.

Heute morgen mild, trocken und fast schon wieder vorsommerlich.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (12. April 2018)

Tach auch. 
Hier hat's mittlerweile zugezogen. Aber mild.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. April 2018)

moin.moin.

Heute scheint der Vorsommer mal eine Pause einzulegen.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (13. April 2018)

Moin, Moin,

GsDF .


----------



## wissefux (13. April 2018)

reichlich feuchtigkeit in der luft. gut, dass gestern die regenreifen auf den allrad drauf kamen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. April 2018)

moin.

Sommer, Sonne Sonnenschein.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (14. April 2018)

N'Abend,


wahltho schrieb:


> moin.
> 
> Sommer, Sonne Sonnenschein.


Ditopost.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. April 2018)

wahltho schrieb:


> moin.
> 
> Sommer, Sonne Sonnenschein.



Erneuter Ditopost.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (15. April 2018)

Mahlzeit.
Diesig hier.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. April 2018)

moin.

Bei herrlichem warmen,  sonnigen Wetter gut 2-rädrig nach EB gelangt.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (16. April 2018)

Moin.
Hier Pisswetter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_g0nzales (17. April 2018)

Moin, Moin,
nebelfeucht (Spiderman is having me for dinner tonight ) zweirädrig gut auf Arbeit gelangt .


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. April 2018)

moin.

Es wird von Tag zu Tag sommerlicher hier in Vorderhöhe.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. April 2018)

wahltho schrieb:


> moin.
> 
> Es wird von Tag zu Tag sommerlicher hier in Vorderhöhe.



Ditopost


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (18. April 2018)

Mahlzeit.
Sonne, warm. Was will man mehr.


----------



## wissefux (18. April 2018)

basti321 schrieb:


> Mahlzeit.
> Sonne, warm. Was will man mehr.



viel zu heiss[emoji85]


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (18. April 2018)

wissefux schrieb:


> viel zu heiss[emoji85]


Irgendein "viel zu" gibt's immer  .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. April 2018)

moin.

Heute Morgen war es in der Tat schon ziemlich warm auf dem 2-Rad.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (19. April 2018)

Moin, Moin.
Warm auch hier.


----------



## mzaskar (19. April 2018)

nee war es (noch) nicht :-o


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (20. April 2018)

Moin.
TGiF.


----------



## wissefux (20. April 2018)

heute zum ersten mal zweirädrig ins Büro ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. April 2018)

Tach auch!



wissefux schrieb:


> heute zum ersten mal zweirädrig ins Büro ...





Sommer, Sonne, Sonnenschein


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. April 2018)

wahltho schrieb:


> Tach auch!
> 
> Sommer, Sonne, Sonnenschein



Ditopost!


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (22. April 2018)

Mahlzeit.
Phoenix-Wetter: hot and dry.


----------



## mzaskar (23. April 2018)

Am WE eine nette bike and BBQ Tour gemacht


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. April 2018)

moin.

Ich erkenne auf den Bildern alte Bekannte 

Gut und trocken 2-rädrig nach EB gelangt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (23. April 2018)

Immer die gleichen Nasen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. April 2018)

Nur Älter


----------



## mzaskar (24. April 2018)

Du weisst doch:"Immer Lustig und vergnügt  Bis der Arsch im Sarge liegt"


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. April 2018)

moin.



mzaskar schrieb:


> Du weisst doch:"Immer Lustig und vergnügt  Bis der Arsch im Sarge liegt"



Genau!


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (25. April 2018)

Moin, Moin,
bei herrlichem Wetter zweirädrig gut auf Arbeit gelangt.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. April 2018)

basti321 schrieb:


> Moin, Moin,
> bei herrlichem Wetter zweirädrig gut auf Arbeit gelangt.



Ditpost.

Für heute Abend aber vorsichtshalber mal die Regenjacke in die Satteltasche gesteckt.


----------



## mzaskar (25. April 2018)

das gibt es bei uns für Morgen :-o


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (26. April 2018)

Moin.
Leichter Regen und kühl.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. April 2018)

moin.

Heute wieder sonnig und trocken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_g0nzales (27. April 2018)

Moin.
TGiF .
Sonnig aber frisch auf dem zweirädrigen Arbeitsweg .


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. April 2018)

moin.

Auch Vorderhöhe sonnig und frisch.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. April 2018)

Ich glaube ich steige für den Alltag auf Single-Speed um.

Bin die Woche über mal im Gang 12 der Rohloff ohne Schalten 2-rädrig nach EB. Das sind auf den jeweils 6km auf dem Hinweg 20 und auf dem Rückweg 120hm. Ohne zu Schalten war ich insgesamt mehrere Minuten schneller.

Habe schon eine Idee im Kopf für ein Flex-Single-Speed mit Rohloff, also ohne Schalthebel, aber mit einer Vorrichtung zum Schalten direkt an der externen Schaltungsansteuerung der Rohloff. Muss nur noch den passenden Metallbauer finden.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (27. April 2018)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich glaube ich steige für den Alltag auf Single-Speed um.
> ...


 Ist ja lustig. Hatte heute Früh auf dem zweirädrigen Arbeitsweg auch darüber nachgedacht, auf Single-Speed umzusteigen. HM sind überschaubar, Distanz ca. 17km einfach. Wäre durchaus machbar und hat schon was .


----------



## wissefux (27. April 2018)

und ich versuche mal auf riemenantrieb umzusteigen. was mich an  meinem rohloff hardtail immer schon genervt hat ist das nachspannen der kette ... bzw. das ständige runterfliegen selbiger, wenn das nachspannen unterbleibt ...


----------



## wissefux (27. April 2018)

aber was macht denn eine rohloff als singlespeed für einen sinn?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. April 2018)

wissefux schrieb:


> und ich versuche mal auf riemenantrieb umzusteigen. was mich an  meinem rohloff hardtail immer schon genervt hat ist das nachspannen der kette ... bzw. das ständige runterfliegen selbiger, wenn das nachspannen unterbleibt ...



Kette abspringen? Wie datt denn? Kenne ich nicht. Entweder Kettenführung vorne oder aber Hebie-Kettenkasten. Dann springt nix ab.



wissefux schrieb:


> aber was macht denn eine rohloff als singlespeed für einen sinn?



Flex Single Speed halt, eine neue fürstliche Kreation: Keine Schaltung am Lenker, somit während der Fahrt festeingestellte Übersetzung, aber die Möglichkeit bei Bedarf die Übersetzung am Hinterrad anpassen zu können ohne das Ritzel oder das Bike wechseln zu müssen.

Übrigens: Auch ein Riemen muss nachgespannt werden.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. April 2018)

basti321 schrieb:


> Ist ja lustig. Hatte heute Früh auf dem zweirädrigen Arbeitsweg auch darüber nachgedacht, auf Single-Speed umzusteigen. HM sind überschaubar, Distanz ca. 17km einfach. Wäre durchaus machbar und hat schon was .



Man ist deutlich schneller


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (27. April 2018)

wahltho schrieb:


> Man ist deutlich schneller


Was ich echt nicht gedacht hätte, da einem auf der Geraden ja die großen Gänge fehlen und am Berg die kleinen. Aber Versuch macht ja bekanntlich kluch und du hast es ausprobiert. Worauf führst du es zurück, dass du damit (sogar deutlich) schneller bist?


----------



## wissefux (27. April 2018)

also mein riemen am city bike musste bisher noch nicht gespannt werden. und bei meinen aktuell sehr überschaubaren radkilometern würde so ein riemen im vergleich zur kette quasi ewig halten ...


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (28. April 2018)

Moin, Moin,


wissefux schrieb:


> also mein riemen am city bike musste bisher noch nicht gespannt werden. und bei meinen aktuell sehr überschaubaren radkilometern würde so ein riemen im vergleich zur kette quasi ewig halten ...


Bist du etwa mit Stiefelriemenbill verwandt @wissefux ?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. April 2018)

moin.moin.

Noch etwas frisch, aber Sommer, Sonne, Sonnenschein


----------



## mzaskar (28. April 2018)

Ich brauche meine Schaltung  Sonst schiebe ich ja nur noch


----------



## mzaskar (28. April 2018)

Ich muss sagen der Crosser macht als Bike immer mehr Spass


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. April 2018)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Ich brauche meine Schaltung  Sonst schiebe ich ja nur noch



Quatsch, Schaltungen werden überbewertet.

Crosser mag ich wegen der RR-Sitzposition überhaupt nicht.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. April 2018)

So, der Schalthebel ist ab vom Alltagsrad (Argon RoCC). Anstattdessen ist ein 8er-Maulschlüssel in der Satteltasche.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. April 2018)

moin.

Hier in Vorderhöhe scheint der Vorsommer heute eine Pause zu machen.


----------



## wissefux (29. April 2018)

dabei war für heute sonnig und warm gemeldet[emoji848]


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (30. April 2018)

Moin,
nach dem gestrigen Sonnentag sehr windig und bedeckt.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. April 2018)

moin.

Gut und trocken 2-rädrig nach EB gelangt.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. Mai 2018)

moin.

Frisch heute.

Die rollende Pharmazie ist wieder unterwegs und es herrscht Vorderhöhe verkehrstechnisch der Ausnahmezustand.


----------



## wissefux (1. Mai 2018)

yep. grade noch den sperrungen entkommen, wobei die schon wesentlich früher als angekündigt teilweise dicht gemacht haben
ein paar freundliche worte zu den herren in blau und die sperrung wurde wieder geöffnet ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. Mai 2018)

moin.

Gut 2-rädrig nach EB gelangt.


----------



## mzaskar (2. Mai 2018)

frisch am Morgen :-o Sommer schon durch


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. Mai 2018)

moin.

Trocken und mild in Vorderhöhe. Ohne Jacke gut 2-rädrig nach EB gelangt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_g0nzales (3. Mai 2018)

Moin, Moin,


wahltho schrieb:


> moin.
> 
> Trocken und mild ...


Ditopost.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. Mai 2018)

moin.moin.

Sommer, Sonne, Sonnenschein.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (4. Mai 2018)

Moin,
hier leider noch nicht. Bedeckt. Aber wird bestimmt noch ....


----------



## mzaskar (4. Mai 2018)

Noch etwas feucht


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. Mai 2018)

Trocken und sonnig in Vorderhöhe.


----------



## mzaskar (4. Mai 2018)

hmmHmm Ich sollte auf die Vorderhöhe umziehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. Mai 2018)

Vorderhöhe ist nicht auf der Höhe, sondern vor der Höhe.

Deshalb kann man nur vor die Höhe oder auf die Höhe umziehen, aber nicht auf die Vorderhöhe.


----------



## mzaskar (4. Mai 2018)

Jetzt können wir philosohisch werden  

Sind du und Almut eigentlich an Pfingsten zu Hause?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. Mai 2018)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Jetzt können wir philosohisch werden



Das ist nicht philosophisch: "Höhe" ist eine alte Bezeichnung für den Taunus. Deshalb heisst Bad Homburg eigentlich auch "Bad Homburg vor der Höhe".



mzaskar schrieb:


> Sind du und Almut eigentlich an Pfingsten zu Hause?



Ich denke schon.


----------



## mzaskar (4. Mai 2018)

ok, das mit der Höhe wusste ich nicht --> wieder etwas gelernt  

Wegen Pfingsten, muss mal schauen wie Wetter und so ist. Wollte Pfingsten ins Saarland fahren, evtl. schaffe ich es ja nach Frankfurt. ggf am Montag auf der Rückreise in die CH.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. Mai 2018)

Melde Dich rechtzeitig, dann sollte es klappen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Mai 2018)

Mahlzeit!

Sommer, Sonne, Sonnenschein in Vorderhöhe!


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (5. Mai 2018)

Mahlzeit.
Hier ebenso. Und gleich gibt's Spargel  ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. Mai 2018)

wahltho schrieb:


> Mahlzeit!
> 
> Sommer, Sonne, Sonnenschein in Vorderhöhe!



Ditopost, aber auch ziemlich windig.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (6. Mai 2018)

Mahlzeit.
Hier ebenso, allerdings mäßiger Wind.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. Mai 2018)

moin.

Immer noch Sommer, Sonne, Sonnenschein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (7. Mai 2018)

Irgendwie braucht es am Morgen noch eine Jacke .... aber ansonsten gebe ich die Recht


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. Mai 2018)

Hier war es heute so mild, dass das kurzärmelige Oberhemd schon gereicht hat.


----------



## mzaskar (7. Mai 2018)

@wahltho 
Ist das nichts für dich: [...] Geschaltet wird die Rohloff Speedhub-Nabe per eShifting elektronisch [...]

gefunden hier


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. Mai 2018)

Rohloff eShifting gibt es schon länger. Das ist ausschliesslich konzipiert für die Verwendung einer Rohloff E-14 mit einem E-Bike. Maßgeblich kompatibel mit E-Bike-Antrieben von Bosch.

Ich bin mit der hydraulischen und somit wartungsfreien Schaltung für die Rohloff von http://www.pshr.ch bisher sehr zufrieden. An einem nicht E-Bike ist das die definitiv bessere Lösung, da man nicht auf einen Akku angewiesen ist.


----------



## mzaskar (7. Mai 2018)

Und schon wieder etwas gelernt  Der Fürst sorgt sich halt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. Mai 2018)

moin. moin.

Sommer, Sonne, Sonnenschein


----------



## mzaskar (8. Mai 2018)

Kann ich heute bestätigen, wenn es auch am Morgen noch ein Jäckchen braucht


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (8. Mai 2018)

Moin, Moin,
hier auch sonnig, aber frisch.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. Mai 2018)

moin.
sonnig und schon heute morgen sehr warm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_g0nzales (9. Mai 2018)

Moin, Moin,
Sonne, aber immer noch kühler Wind hier.


----------



## mzaskar (9. Mai 2018)

Habe es heute Morgen mal mit kurz/kurz probiert  War mir dann im Wald doch zu schattig, daher habe ich mal die in der Sonne liegende Strasse zu nutzen  War in Bezug auf die Temperatur bedeutend angenehmer  aber die Auto's nerven etwas


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (11. Mai 2018)

Moin, Moin,
TGiF .
Am Brückentag zweirädrig bei milden Temperaturen gut auf Arbeit gelangt .


----------



## wissefux (11. Mai 2018)

tgif aus dem brückentagssolobüro


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. Mai 2018)

moin.moin.

Mild und sonnig hier in Vorderhöhe.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. Mai 2018)

mzaskar schrieb:


> evtl. schaffe ich es ja nach Frankfurt. ggf am Montag auf der Rückreise in die CH.



A. und ich würden uns sehr freuen, Dich mal wieder zu sehen, bitte aber definitives Feedback bis kommenden Sonntag (13. Mai) ansonsten planen wir anderweitig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (13. Mai 2018)

erfolgt  Komme auf dem Weg in die Schweiz auf einen Besuch in die Fürstlichen Gefilde  Freue mich schon


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Mai 2018)

moin.

A. und ich freuen uns sehr auf Deinen Besuch!


----------



## mzaskar (13. Mai 2018)

am Wochende gab es zwei kleinere Touren im Mittelland (Schweiz)
Samstag 12 Mai: Tour auf die Lüderenalp. Wohl einer der schönsten Aussichtsgipfel im Napf gebiet. Leider sind wir die Tour in falscher Richtung gefolgt. so wurden die Aufstiege etwas unangenehmer (am Schluss bis ca. 45% ). Aber das ganze bei schönem Wetter macht trotzdem Spass . Leider war die Fernsicht in die Berner Alpen nicht ganz so gut ....







Freitag 11 Mai: Kleine Tour durchs Sihltal mit Zwischenstop im Sihlmatt ( gute Forelle )


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (14. Mai 2018)

Moin, Moin,
bei schwülen Temperaturen zweirädrig gut auf Arbeit gelangt.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. Mai 2018)

moin.moin.
Vorderhöhe ist es ebenfalls leicht schwül.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. Mai 2018)

So, 2 Frei-Tage: Spass-4-Rad #2 muss zur Wartung/TÜV zur favorisierten 4-Rad-Schmiede am Ring.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (17. Mai 2018)

Moin, Moin,
immer noch regnerisch und eher kühl.


----------



## mzaskar (17. Mai 2018)

Nass und Kalt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. Mai 2018)

Mahlzeit!

Trocken und frisch in Vorderhöhe


----------



## wissefux (18. Mai 2018)

hoch die hände, laaaaaaaaanges Wochenende ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_g0nzales (18. Mai 2018)

Moin, Moin,


wahltho schrieb:


> Mahlzeit!
> 
> Trocken und frisch in Vorderhöhe


Ditopost .
TGiF .

Edit: Der Fux war einen Moment schneller.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. Mai 2018)

wahltho schrieb:


> Mahlzeit!
> 
> Trocken und frisch in Vorderhöhe



Ditopost


----------



## mzaskar (18. Mai 2018)

Gaaanz langes Wochenende


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. Mai 2018)

Mahlzeit!

Wetter ist nicht ganz so dolle hier in Vorderhöhe.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (20. Mai 2018)

N'Abend.
Hier hat's jetzt bisschen aufgemacht.
Morgen geht's für eine Woche in südlichere Gefilde.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. Mai 2018)

moin.

Gut und trocken 2-rädrig nach EB gelangt.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (22. Mai 2018)

Moin, Moin aus Kroatien.
Leider hat's die ganze Nacht geregnet und es sind tagsüber Gewitter angesagt.
Aktuell bewölkt aber warm.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. Mai 2018)

Mahlzeit.

@basti321: Einen schönen Urlaub!

Heute morgen mal die Regenjacke übergezogen, da es einen kleinen Schauer gab.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (23. Mai 2018)

Mahlzeit.
Danke @wahltho .
Wetter warm aber bewölkt hier.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. Mai 2018)

moin.

Gestern Abend trocken nach Hause gelangt und heute auch wieder trocken nach EB.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (24. Mai 2018)

N'Abend.
Sonne, Meer. 
Biken gewesen .


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. Mai 2018)

moin,

Trocken und relativ mild in Vorderhöhe.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (25. Mai 2018)

N'Abend.
Heute 'ne sonnige Inselrundfahrt genossen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. Mai 2018)

Mahlzeit!

Noch zwei Tage Arbeiten und dann erstmal fast drei Wochen Freizeitstress.


----------



## wondermike (27. Mai 2018)

> erstmal fast drei Wochen Freizeitstress.



Bist 'ne ganz ganz arme Sau...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. Mai 2018)

Aber total.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (28. Mai 2018)

Mahlzeit.
Heiß und trocken.


----------



## wissefux (29. Mai 2018)

trocken warm, später vielleicht nass und heiß


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. Mai 2018)

moin.

Heute erstmalig in diesem Jahr 4-rädrig nach EB, da es um 15:00 Uhr Richtung NOS geht.

Die Uhr tickt für den fast dreiwöchigen Freizeitstress...


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (29. Mai 2018)

Moin,
schwül und gewittrig hier.



wahltho schrieb:


> ...
> Die Uhr tickt für den fast dreiwöchigen Freizeitstress...


Wünsche dem @wahltho einen erholsamen Freizeitstress .


----------



## Deleted 68955 (31. Mai 2018)

Tach auch!

War gestern bei Königswetter ein toller Track Day auf der Nordschleife.

Morgen geht es dann weiter Richtung Norden..


----------



## mzaskar (31. Mai 2018)

3 Wochen NOS


----------



## Deleted 68955 (31. Mai 2018)

Nö, aber wie kommst Du denn darauf?

Morgen geht es mit Spass-4-Rad #1 Richtung Norden. Thema: "Deutsche Küsten" (Curves Magazin). Kurzform: Emden, Skagen, Rügen. Zwischenstationen insb. in HH, St. Peter Ording und auf Sylt (I love since I was 5).

Aber am 18. Juni ist aber dann in der Tat dann schon wieder Trackday auf der Nordschleife angesagt.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (31. Mai 2018)

wahltho schrieb:


> ...Morgen geht es Richtung Norden. Thema: "Deutsche Küsten" (Curves Magazin). Kurzform: Emden, Skagen, Rügen. Zwischenstationen insb. in HH, St. Peter Ording und auf Sylt....


Hui, klingt interessant . Wünsche dir/euch einen schönen Küstenurlaub .


----------



## Deleted 68955 (31. Mai 2018)

Merci


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. Juni 2018)

N‘Abend aus HH


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (2. Juni 2018)

N'Abend auch .


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. Juni 2018)

Moin aus St. Peter Ording. Heute geht es weiter nach Sylt.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (4. Juni 2018)

Moin Moin in den Norden. 
Erster Arbeitstag nach dem Urlaub. 
Sonne und warm.


----------



## mzaskar (4. Juni 2018)

AM Wochenende gab es eine weitere Tour mit Freunden 

Etliche Teilnehmer aus dem winterpokal haben sich auf eine kleine Tour im und um das Sihltal eingelassen 

Es stand eine gemütliche Tour mit Forellenessen auf dem Programm 





Das ein oder andere bekannte Gesicht 




Hier lässt es sich aushalten




Forelle Blau ( gabe es auch in gebraten  )





WP Forellen Tour: https://www.komoot.de/tour/34445399?ref=itd


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Juni 2018)

N‘Abend aus Thyborøn.

Morgen geht es nach Skagen


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (6. Juni 2018)

Moin, Moin.
Die Temperaturen hier sind dieselben wie im Urlaub. Wenn es hier Meer gäbe, könnte man gleich hier bleiben. Oder in den Norden fahren, wenn man es etwas kühler mag.


----------



## wissefux (7. Juni 2018)

moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. Juni 2018)

Moin aus Skagen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_g0nzales (7. Juni 2018)

Moin, Moin.
Kurz etwas kühler nach dem gestrigen Regen.


----------



## wissefux (8. Juni 2018)

die Heimat blieb bisher gut verschont von den heftigen gewittern ...


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (8. Juni 2018)

wissefux schrieb:


> die Heimat blieb bisher gut verschont von den heftigen gewittern ...


Ditopost hier .
Hoffe, dass es auch fürderhin so bleibt. 

Btw: TGif .


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. Juni 2018)

N‘Abend aus Schleswig


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (11. Juni 2018)

Moin, Moin,
heiß und schwül .


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (13. Juni 2018)

Tach auch.
Deutlich kühler nach dem heftigen Unwetter gestern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Juni 2018)

N‘Abend aus Quedlinburg!


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (14. Juni 2018)

Moin, Moin,
immer noch kühl aber langsam wird's wärmer.


----------



## mzaskar (14. Juni 2018)

@wahltho Du machst ja ordentlich Strecke  Wäre bestimmt auch eine schöne Runde mit den Touring Velo


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (15. Juni 2018)

Moin, Moin,
TGiF .
Bei trockenem, sonnigem Wetter zweirädrig gut auf Arbeit gelangt.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. Juni 2018)

moin

Zurück in Vorderhöhe.

Insgesamt 3.500 km mit Spass-4-Rad #1 in knapp zwei Wochen:

Die gesamte deutsche/dänische Küste in folgenden Etappen: Leer - Hamburg - St. Peter Ording - Kampen (Sylt) - Thyboron - Skagen - Aarhus - Schleswig - Lübeck - Rügen, zurück mit Stop an der Müritz und in Quedlinburg.


----------



## Bejak (16. Juni 2018)

Wahnsinn, auch wenns im Flachland war. War beschdimmd scheee! 

Ich war heute im Hochland unterwegs. Im Hintertaunus.  Ich war von meiner Firma gestern/heute mit 100 annern Kolleesch un Kolleeschinne in einem Seminar , und da hab ich die Gelegeheit beim Schopfe gepackt, wemmer schonemohl der Bersch direggd vor de Haustür hatt , und das Rrrraad in den Kofferraum gelegt. Mer waas ja nie...  Heute Morgen ging das Seminar erst um 9 los, und ich war schon um 6 wach. Machte inklusive Rrrrad ausladen, zusammenstecken, fahn, wirrer aussenanner nemme unn eilade 2 Stunden Zeit, plus dann nochmal duschen und  frühstücken (mer will ja ned schdingend un hungernd im Seminar sitze...), für den Feldberg wäre das etwas zu weit gewesen, aber ca. die Höhenmeter, die vom Hotel aus hoch auf den Feldberg zu erklimmen gewesen wären, hab ich in der Zeit auf 17 km eingesammelt (so ca. 420). Zum Seminar gehörten zur Abwechslung dass mer nett nur uffm Aaasch sitze duud nach dem Mittagessen nochmal 100 hm nen Bersch nuff jogge. also 100 Leut je 100 hm, danach war ich platt... Un die meiste annern aach, ohne vorher mirrem Rrrad unnerwegs gewese zu sei. Und wie ich das Rrrrad vorhin dahaam wieder aus dem Auto rausgeholt hab, war des Hinnerrrad aach emohl widder platt... Naja, schon rebbarierd, moje brauch ich des Rrrad widder, muss noch e bissie die Nobbe uff de Reife runnerrubbele...


----------



## wissefux (17. Juni 2018)

moin schwarz rot gold


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (17. Juni 2018)

wissefux schrieb:


> moin schwarz rot gold


Hú!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. Juni 2018)

Ein freundliches "Moin" auch den Freunden des Unterschichtensportes!



Bejak schrieb:


> Wahnsinn, auch wenns im Flachland war. War beschdimmd scheee!



Yepp - hat jede Menge Spass gemacht mit tollen Landschaften, Städten, Hotels und Restaurants


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. Juni 2018)

moin.

Nach fast drei Wochen erstmals wieder in EB.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_g0nzales (19. Juni 2018)

Moin, Moin,
zweirädrig gut auf Arbeit gelangt. War angenehm kühl heute Morgen.


----------



## mzaskar (19. Juni 2018)

Hat mal jemand eine Protion Motivation über? Arbeit zur Zeit ist echt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. Juni 2018)

moin.moin.

Warm hier in Vorderhöhe.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (20. Juni 2018)

Tach' auch.
Hier ebenfalls wieder warm.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. Juni 2018)

Tach auch.

Immer noch warm.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (21. Juni 2018)

Tach' auch.
Schwül und gewittrig hier.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. Juni 2018)

moin.

Frisch ist es geworden in Vorderhöhe.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (22. Juni 2018)

Mahlzeit.
Kühl auch hier.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (23. Juni 2018)

N'Abend.
Man mag's kaum mitanschau'n.

Edit: YES!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (23. Juni 2018)

Mal im Appenzell unterwegs mit Säntis in Wolken


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (25. Juni 2018)

Moin, Moin,
regnerisch, kühl.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. Juni 2018)

moin.

Trocken und relativ mild.


----------



## mzaskar (25. Juni 2018)

Noch mal etwas vom Wochenende  

Appenzell ist schön  nicht so steil, nicht so wellig und nicht so stark gekiest


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. Juni 2018)

Vielen Dank nochmal von A. und mir an Heidrun (ex Missy_H) für die tolle Geburtstagsfeier am Samstag.


... sofern sie hier überhaupt noch mitliest.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. Juni 2018)

moin.

Sommer, Sonne, Sonnenschein...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_g0nzales (26. Juni 2018)

Mahlzeit.
Hier noch eher kühl und durchwachsen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. Juni 2018)

moin.

warm.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (27. Juni 2018)

Moin, Moin,


wahltho schrieb:


> moin.
> warm.


Ditopost. Zweirädrig gut auf Arbeit gelangt.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. Juni 2018)

moin.

Immer noch warm.

Beim Unterschichtensport hat es sich dann wohl ausgeschlandet.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. Juni 2018)

moin. moin.

Warm und sonnig.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. Juli 2018)

moin.

Sonnig und windig.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. Juli 2018)

mzaskar schrieb:


> @wahltho Du machst ja ordentlich Strecke  Wäre bestimmt auch eine schöne Runde mit den Touring Velo



Soll ich Dir die Route zukommen lassen?

Warst Du nicht auch Derjenige, welcher vor ein paar Jahren von CH aus, in drei Wochen eine Norwegenrundreise inklusive Lofoten machen wollte?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. Juli 2018)

moin.

Sommer, Sonne Sonnenschein, fast schon zu warm.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. Juli 2018)

Kuckuck - Wo sind Sie denn alle?


----------



## mzaskar (2. Juli 2018)

2 Tage Engadin  mit Hansi auf dem Camping Morteratsch

Tag 1 Bernina Pass Flowtrail Spass 

Auf der Passhöhe













Wasser so frisch und erfrischend 







2 Tag: Bike & Hike Tschierva Hütte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (2. Juli 2018)

wahltho schrieb:


> moin.
> 
> Sommer, Sonne Sonnenschein, fast schon zu warm.



erfrischende 5° Grad in der Nacht und 25 am Tag 

My tent is my castle





refreshing pool 




Morning view


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. Juli 2018)

moin.

Immer noch warm.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. Juli 2018)

wahltho schrieb:


> moin.
> 
> Immer noch warm.



Ditopost


----------



## wissefux (5. Juli 2018)

moin. endlich mal wieder bilder mit schnee


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Juli 2018)

Mahlzeit!

Gut und trocken 2-rädrig nach EB gelangt.


----------



## mzaskar (5. Juli 2018)

Gut und nass nach Zürich


----------



## mzaskar (5. Juli 2018)

noch etwas vom Wochenende

Morgens um halb 7  das Tagesziel vor Augen  




Zelte im dunkeln




Flow im Gebirgsfrühling




so liebe ich campen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Juli 2018)

Gut und trocken wieder 2-rädrig nach Hause gelangt - Nix mit Gewittern bisher hier in Vorderhöhe.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. Juli 2018)

moin.

Immer noch warm und sonnig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (6. Juli 2018)

Neee, blieb nass


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. Juli 2018)

Moin.

Sommer, Sonne, Sonnenschein.


----------



## wissefux (8. Juli 2018)

es ist halt sommer


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. Juli 2018)

moin.

Gut 2-rädrig nach EB gelangt. Heute ging ein leichter frischer Wind.


----------



## mzaskar (9. Juli 2018)

Könnte sogar funktionieren


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. Juli 2018)

moin.

Pass auf, dass es Dir bei dem Hebel nicht die Sattelstütze abreisst 

Heute morgen angenehm frisch auf dem Weg nach EB.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. Juli 2018)

moin!



wahltho schrieb:


> Heute morgen angenehm frisch auf dem Weg nach EB.



Ditopost!


----------



## mzaskar (11. Juli 2018)

Diese Woche schon 2 beinahe Unfälle mit Auto's gehabt :-o Ich werde mir definitiv kein Roadbike kaufen 

PS: zumindest einer der gepanzerten Idioten hat eine Beule im Blech


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Juli 2018)

moin.

Mag RRs & Krosser alleine schon wegen der Sitzposition nicht.

Etwas kühler heute morgen.


----------



## mzaskar (12. Juli 2018)

Finde es mittlerweile angenehm mit dem Crosser (schweizerisch: Quervelo). Macht irgendwie Laune ....... Aber ab und an bin ich froh auf dem Nicolai zu sitzen und die Fahrt zum Dienst entspannt an zu gehen.
im Moment schaue ich mich nach einem Argon 29" HT um. Das ich Reise/Trail/bike&hike Radm evtl. mit Rohlof, aufbauen möchte. 
Aber est einmal einen geeigneten (günstigen) Argon rahmen finden  
Ist so eine Idee für die langen kalten Winternächte 

In Bezug auf Rohloff würde ich mich dann dem unermesslichen, fürstlichen Erfahrungsschatz anvertrauen


----------



## wissefux (13. Juli 2018)

tgif


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Juli 2018)

moin.

Eigentlich schon wieder zu warm.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. Juli 2018)

wahltho schrieb:


> moin.
> 
> Eigentlich schon wieder zu warm.



Ditopost!


----------



## wissefux (16. Juli 2018)

immer noch zu warm ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. Juli 2018)

moin.

Schwül.


----------



## mzaskar (17. Juli 2018)

Erfrischend nach dem nächtlichen Regen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. Juli 2018)

moin.

Immer noch zu warm.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. Juli 2018)

wahltho schrieb:


> moin.
> 
> Immer noch zu warm.



Ditopost.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. Juli 2018)

moin.

Gefühlt noch heisser.


----------



## wissefux (19. Juli 2018)

von wegen es gibt keinen sommer mehr ...

am popo: habt ihr eigentlich schon alle brav für dauerhafte Sommerzeit in der eu abgestimmt?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. Juli 2018)

Abgestimmt ja, aber für die permanente Winterzeit.


----------



## wissefux (20. Juli 2018)

wahltho schrieb:


> Abgestimmt ja, aber für die permanente Winterzeit.



waaaaaas erlaube fürst ... warum das denn?

ich glaube, ich muss dann nochmal mit diversen anderen mail adressen abstimmen ...

egal, hauptsache die dämliche umstellerei hört dann mal endlich auf ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. Juli 2018)

Tach aus Schneverdingen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. Juli 2018)

wissefux schrieb:


> waaaaaas erlaube fürst ... warum das denn?



Weil vier beide komplett diametrale Biorythmen haben.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. Juli 2018)

Mahlzeit!

Gestern hat es in Vorderhöhe mal gut runtergemacht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (24. Juli 2018)

ist schon alles wieder verdunstet ... kuschelig warm wird's die tage ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. Juli 2018)

moin.

Schon wieder mächtig warm heute morgen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. Juli 2018)

Tach auch

... und es wird noch heisser.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. Juli 2018)

Mahlzeit!

Schei$$heiss


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. Juli 2018)

wahltho schrieb:


> Mahlzeit!
> 
> Schei$$heiss



Ditopost


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. Juli 2018)

moin.

Schwül. Hoffentlich gibt es heute Gewitter und es kühlt mal ab.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (29. Juli 2018)

immer noch warm ... hat net viel gebracht ausser etwas mehr wasser im bach ...


----------



## mzaskar (29. Juli 2018)

Mein Kopf ist aber nicht gleichmässig geformt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. Juli 2018)

moin.

Schon sehr heiss!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (31. Juli 2018)

Tach auch!

Und es wird noch heisser...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. August 2018)

moin.

Gefühlt immer noch heisser


----------



## wissefux (3. August 2018)

man nennt es sommer ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. August 2018)

Ich würde eher sagen, so etwas nennt man einen zu heißen Sommer...


----------



## wissefux (5. August 2018)

tsuwarmi sagt man wohl inzwischen dazu


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. August 2018)

Yepp.

Zurück von einer Familienfeier in Heilbronn, wo es noch wärmer war.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. August 2018)

moin.

Heute morgen war es auf dem 2-Rad etwas kühler.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (6. August 2018)

Ab in die Berge sage ich da nur  

Ach nee muss ja Arbeiten  

Grüezi zäme


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. August 2018)

moin

Bald hat die extreme Hitze ein Ende ...

@mzaskar : Ich habe von A. gehört, dass Du am 25. August in FFM bist. Ich bin an dem w/e leider nicht zu Hause, da ich am/auf dem Nürburgring bin. Aber A. in zu Hause.


----------



## mzaskar (7. August 2018)

Ich bin auf einem Geburri in Dreieichenhain  und wollte mir am Samstag mal ein wenig die Stadt anschauen, hoffentlich kenne ich mich noch aus :-o


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. August 2018)

A. und Du Ihr werdet Euch schon irgendwie koordinieren. A. hat an dem w/e noch FFM-Touri-Besuch. Ich wollte nur anmerken, dass ich an dem w/e halt nicht vor Ort bin.


----------



## mzaskar (8. August 2018)

Der Himmel weint


----------



## mzaskar (8. August 2018)

Du bist auf einem Track Day? Oder? 
Aber ich denke, ich werde später im Jahr nochmals in Frankfurt aufschlagen  
Wollte mich mit Almut und den Touri‘s auf ein Eis treffen  ich mache dann auch mal Touriday in Frankfurt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. August 2018)

moin.

Yepp, ich bin auf einem Track Day.

Etwas kühler heute morgen auf dem 2-Rad.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. August 2018)

moin. 

Gestern Abend nur pustig, aber kaum Regen hier in Vorderhöhe.

Heute Morgen angenehm frisch.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. August 2018)

moin.

Heute morgen auf dem 2-rädrigen Weg nach EB mal kurz in den warmen Regen gekommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_g0nzales (13. August 2018)

Moin, Moin.
Trocken und sehr warm hier.


----------



## wissefux (14. August 2018)

gestern reichlich feucht geworden


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (14. August 2018)

Moin,
reichlich feucht und reichlich gewindet hat's hier auch ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. August 2018)

moin.

Endlich hat es mal wieder richtig geregnet.

Heute morgen war es angenehm kühl auf dem 2-Rad.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (15. August 2018)

Moin, Moin.
Angenehm kühl hier am Feiertag.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. August 2018)

moin.

Immer noch angenehm frisch.

Den Bajuwaren einen schönen Feiertag!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_g0nzales (15. August 2018)

wahltho schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Den Bajuwaren einen schönen Feiertag!


Dankööö nach Hessen .


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (16. August 2018)

Moin, Moin.
Warm. Vorletzter Arbeitstag.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. August 2018)

moin.

Endspurt...


----------



## wissefux (17. August 2018)

*TGIF*


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (17. August 2018)

wissefux schrieb:


> *TGIF*


Ditopost + 3 Wochen Urlaub .


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. August 2018)

N’Abend aus Celle


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (19. August 2018)

Moin, Moin,
Wetter unverändert.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. August 2018)

Moin.

Immer noch sehr warm hier Vorderhöhe.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (20. August 2018)

Mahlzeit.


wahltho schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Immer noch sehr warm hier ...


Ditopost .


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. August 2018)

moin

Etwas kühler heute morgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_g0nzales (21. August 2018)

Tach auch.
Hier immer noch heiß.
Morgen geht's nach Tux .


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. August 2018)

moin.

Die Hitze hat zum Glück bald ein Ende.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (22. August 2018)

Moin, Moin,
Frühmorgendliche Wespenbekämpfung zwischen Dämmung und Dachtstuhl war leider nicht von Erfolg gekrönt.
Gibt allerdings schon eine alternative Idee.
Ansonsten nochmal warm hier.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. August 2018)

moin.

Zum zweiten Mal in diesem Jahr mit dem 4-Rad in EB, den heute Nachmittag geht es zum Ring...


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (23. August 2018)

Tach auch.
Schöne Grüße aus dem Zillertal.


----------



## mzaskar (24. August 2018)

viel Spass beim Trackday @wahltho


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (25. August 2018)

Moin, Moin,
frisch hier. Morgen soll's Schnee geben .


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. August 2018)

Mahlzeit aus Adenau!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. August 2018)

Tach auch zurück in Vorderhöhe.

War ein sehr schöner Track Day mit Schnelleschwaben auf der NOS.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_g0nzales (26. August 2018)

Tach auch.
Hier reißt es langsam wieder auf. Gipfel in weiß.


----------



## wissefux (27. August 2018)

auf in eine neue Woche ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. August 2018)

moin.

Endlich mal etwas Regen und kühler.

Trotzdem gut und trocken 2-rädrig nach EB gelangt.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (27. August 2018)

Morgähn.
Endlich wieder bisschen Sonne hier, Temperaturen noch einstellig.


----------



## mzaskar (27. August 2018)

War erstaunt wieviel sich in Frankfurt verändert hat, ausser die Bergestrasse, die sieht noch aus wie vor 10 Jahren  

Das neue Römer Altstadtviertel hat mir gut gefallen auch das neue Europaviertel, zu meiner Zeit im Messeturm war es nur eine grosse, hässliche Industriebrache ..... da fand ich es jetzt schon schicker. 

Aber eins hat sich nicht geändert, Apfelweintrinken in Frankfurt, einfach unbezahlbar


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. August 2018)

@mzaskar : Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, haben A. und Du sich irgendwie verpasst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_g0nzales (27. August 2018)

Tag 5 im Tuxertal. Heute wieder Sonne und etwas wärmer. Mit den Jungs eine Tour zum Tuxer Ferner unternommen.







Kleine Abkühlung:







Tuxer Ferner:







Die Junioren bei der Abfahrt:


----------



## mzaskar (28. August 2018)

wahltho schrieb:


> @mzaskar : Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, haben A. und Du sich irgendwie verpasst


Ich bin Morgens später los und habe länger als geplant gebraucht


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. August 2018)

moin. 

Gut 2-rädrig nach EB gelangt.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (28. August 2018)

Moin, Moin.
Letzter Tag hier. Morgen geht's wieder heim.


----------



## wissefux (29. August 2018)

und schon wieder teilt sich die a******-Woche


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. August 2018)

moin.

Angenehm heute morgen auf dem 2-rad.


----------



## mzaskar (29. August 2018)

Irgendwie wird es frisch am Morgen  und ich sollte mal auf die Suche nach den Lupine's gehen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. August 2018)

N'Abend

Dank der Regenradarvorhersage auch wieder trocken 2-rädrig nach Hause gelangt.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (29. August 2018)

N'Abend.
Wieder zu Hause - Posturlaubsdepression .


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. August 2018)

@basti321: Kann ich verstehen 

Ich halte mich derzeit damit aufrecht, dass es in zwei Wochen wieder für eine Woche in den Vinschgau geht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. August 2018)

mzaskar schrieb:


> I...und ich sollte mal auf die Suche nach den Lupine's gehen



Hat bei mir noch ca einen Monat Zeit. Dann wird am Alltagsrad das VR von der Tune-Nabe wieder auf das VR mit dem SON gewechselt.


----------



## wissefux (30. August 2018)

meine lupines sind ganzjährig im einsatz. aber nicht am bike ...


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (30. August 2018)

Moin.
Kühl und feucht.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. August 2018)

moin.

Frisch aber trocken heute morgen.

Alles Gute zum 12. Geburtstag an den Plauschfred!


----------



## mzaskar (30. August 2018)

Ein kleiner herbstlicher Vorgeschmack auf die nächsten Monate gab es heute in der Schweiz. Flüsse die gestern noch auf historischen Tiefständen lagen, waren am Morgen über die Ufer getreten. Das Wetter, leichter Nieselregen und starker Wind, eher frisch. Der Boden durchfeuchtet, so wurden die Reifen  zu Dreckschleudern und sorgten für ein lustiges Muster im Gesicht


----------



## Deleted 68955 (31. August 2018)

wahltho schrieb:


> moin.
> 
> Frisch aber trocken heute morgen.



Ditopost


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (31. August 2018)

Moin, Moin,
frisch und noch trocken.


----------



## mzaskar (31. August 2018)

Ich will wieder 30 Grad und Sonne


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. September 2018)

moin.

Weiterhin angenehme Temperaturen bei sonnigem Wetter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_g0nzales (1. September 2018)

Moin, Moin,
kühl und nass.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (2. September 2018)

Moin,


basti321 schrieb:


> Moin, Moin,
> kühl und nass.


Ditopost.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. September 2018)

moin.

Trocken aber deutlich frischer als gestern


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. September 2018)

Mahlzeit!

Heute morgen gut und trocken 2-rädrig nach EB gelangt.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (3. September 2018)

Tach auch.
Wetter durchwachsen. Irgendwie antriebslos heute.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (4. September 2018)

Moin, Moin.
Regen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. September 2018)

moin.

Eigentlich unverändert hier Vorderhöhe. Weiterhin trocken und heute morgen angenehm mild.


----------



## mzaskar (4. September 2018)

Irgendwie ist es am Morgen leicht frisch  Windstopper Jacke und Mütze unter dem Helm sind gar nicht so verkehrt 

Ansonsten habe ich mein Helius mal etwas für Südfrankreich vorbereitet 
1. Schotterfeste Reifen
2. grösseres Kettenblatt (konnte diesen Sommer etwas an meiner Fitness arbeiten )
3. Klickpedale
4. Lager gereinigt und neu gefettet
5. geputzt 

Auf dem Weg heute Morgen war ich eigentlich nicht schneller, aber hatte einen höheren Durchschnittspuls. Ob das jetzt an den neuen Reifen liegt, oder der geänderten Übersetzung muss sich noch zeigen. Denke mal ich habe einfach zu oft den zu dicken Gang gedrückt 

Auf jedenfall freue ich mich auf den 15.9 --> Dann geht es los 




@wahltho lange ist es her


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. September 2018)

Yep, lange ist es her.

Das sind aber Ausschnitte aus mehreren verschiedenen Urlauben, oder? Grasse und LeLa, oder?

Bei uns geht es am 14.09. Richtung Süden, ins Vinschgau.


----------



## mzaskar (4. September 2018)

Bin mir nicht ganz sicher, war das erste Video nicht in Grasse, in der Nähe von Gourdon, oder? Das habe ich nicht mehr so ganz auf dem Schirm 

Der Zweite spielt im Hinterland LeLavandou, quasi auf dem 2ten Bergkamm. Ist die Abfahrt hinunter ins Tal zur Strasse in Richtung St. Tropez. Da waren Almut und ich doch so fertig, dass wir uns die letzte Dose RedBull, die ich zufällig noch dabei hatte, geteilt haben um den Berg hoch in Richtung Col de Landon zu meistern. Danach gab es grosse Eisportionen in Bormes Les Mimosas


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. September 2018)

Ich meinte jeweils nur die Urlaube, nicht den konkreten Ort.

Das erste Video war der Urlaub in Grasse und das war der Trail an der Felswand in Gourdon.


----------



## mzaskar (4. September 2018)

Danke  WIe waar der Weg? Wellig und leicht gekiesst


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. September 2018)

Mahlzeit.

Schönes spätsommerliches Wetter hier Vorderhöhe.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (5. September 2018)

Mahlzeit.
Hier auch wieder Sonne. Sehr warm im Verhältnis zu den letzten Tagen.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (6. September 2018)

Mahlzeit,


wahltho schrieb:


> Mahlzeit.
> 
> Schönes spätsommerliches Wetter hier Vorderhöhe.


Ditopost .


----------



## mzaskar (6. September 2018)

Habe vorsorglich mal auf Herbst umgestellt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_g0nzales (7. September 2018)

Moin, Moin.
Letzter Urlaubstag. 
Morgen geht's nochmal in die Berge.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. September 2018)

moin.

Gestern gut und trocken nach Hause gelangt. Nix mit Gewittern.

Heute unverändert schönes Spätsommerwetter in Vorderhöhe.


----------



## mzaskar (7. September 2018)

Ich durfte heute Morgen meine Schutzbleche einem ersten Test unterziehen —>funzt


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (8. September 2018)

N'Abend.
Heute das wiederkehrende spätsommerliche Wetter für 'ne Tour genutzt:


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. September 2018)

moin.

Noch drei Tage und der Rest von heute, dann geht es auch für mich in den Süden...


----------



## mzaskar (10. September 2018)

Wo geht es hin?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. September 2018)

Vinschgau


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (10. September 2018)

Tach auch,


wahltho schrieb:


> ... Heute unverändert schönes Spätsommerwetter in Vorderhöhe.


Ditopost am ersten Arbeitstag nach dem Urlaub .


----------



## mzaskar (10. September 2018)

Doch nicht etwa mit dem Zweirad 

Sorry, habe aber gerade gesehen, dass  du das Vinschgau schon mindestens 2 x erwähnt hattest


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. September 2018)

Wandern, Wellness, Schlemmen.

Kaunertaler Gletscherstrasse, Plamort, Uinaschlucht, Naturnser Alm, etc.


----------



## mzaskar (10. September 2018)

Hört sich ja sehr gut an


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (11. September 2018)

Moin, Moin,
das Spätsommerwetter dauert an.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. September 2018)

moin.

Auch in Vorderhöhe sehr spätsommerlich.


----------



## wissefux (12. September 2018)

alles um die 30 grad sind für mich hochsommerlich ... auch wenns etwas später im jahr ist, als man es mal "gelernt" hat.
im September seit jahren auch keine seltenheit mehr ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. September 2018)

wahltho schrieb:


> moin.
> 
> Auch in Vorderhöhe sehr spätsommerlich.



Ditopost.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_g0nzales (12. September 2018)

Tach auch.
Die Temperatur ist tagsüber schon (zu) hoch für den Spätsommer. Andererseits liegen in der Früh dicke Nebelschwaden über den Wiesen und Feldern, wie man es nur vom Spätsommer/Herbst (und Frühjahr) her kennt und die Temperaturen sind entsprechend frisch. 
Naja, jedenfalls heute Morgen zweirädrig gut auf Arbeit gelangt .


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (13. September 2018)

Moin, Moin,
immer noch schön hier. Soll heute aber kippen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. September 2018)

moin.

Hier ist es auch noch recht schön.

Der Rest  on Heute ....


----------



## wissefux (14. September 2018)

ein fröhliches tgif in die runde ...


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (14. September 2018)

Moin, Moin,
Regen und kühl - aber tGiF .


----------



## mzaskar (14. September 2018)

Ich sag mal tschüss bis in den Oktober 

Bin dann hier 





oder hier 





oder hier


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (15. September 2018)

Mahlzeit.
Recht neblig hier. Morgen soll's schöner werden.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. September 2018)

N’Abend aus Südtirol. 

Bin erst mal hier unterwegs


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (18. September 2018)

Moin, Moin,

wünsche schöne Tage im Trentino .
Hier immer noch Altweibersommer.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (19. September 2018)

Mahlzeit.


basti321 schrieb:


> Hier immer noch Altweibersommer.


Hält an .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_g0nzales (20. September 2018)

Moin, Moin,


basti321 schrieb:


> Hält an .


Ditoditopost.


----------



## wissefux (20. September 2018)

dem fürsten sei ein trulla la


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (20. September 2018)

wissefux schrieb:


> dem fürsten sei ein trulla la


Da schließe ich mich doch gerne an !!


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (21. September 2018)

Moin, Moin,


wissefux schrieb:


> ein fröhliches tgif in die runde ...


Yes .


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (22. September 2018)

Tach' auch.
Sonne und Wolken im Wechsel.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (23. September 2018)

N' stürmischen Abend.
Komisches Wetter das war heute. Sehr warm, föhnig, windig.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. September 2018)

N'Abend

wieder back in Vorderhöhe nach einem sehr schönen Urlaub in Südtirol


----------



## kilometashrubba (23. September 2018)

Hallo,
ich suche noch 26er Faltreifen max. 2.3 Breite.
Wenn jemand aufgrund des Umstiegs auf andere Radgrößen noch welche rumliegen hat, dann gerne melden.

Gruß.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (24. September 2018)

Moin, Moin, Arbeitswoche.

Auf ein Neues.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. September 2018)

moin.

Gut 2-rädrig nach EB gelangt. Heute zum ersten Mal mit Pullover.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. September 2018)

moin.

Frisch und sonnig auf dem 2-Rad-


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (25. September 2018)

N'Abend.
Sonnig und frisch auch hier.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (26. September 2018)

Moin, Moin,
frostig heute, Sonne.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. September 2018)

wahltho schrieb:


> moin.
> 
> Frisch und sonnig auf dem 2-Rad



Ditopost


----------



## wissefux (26. September 2018)

halbzeit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. September 2018)

Mahlzeit!

Immer noch schönes Spätsommerwetter.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (27. September 2018)

Mahlzeit.


wahltho schrieb:


> Mahlzeit!
> 
> Immer noch schönes Spätsommerwetter.


Hier ebenso.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. September 2018)

moin.


----------



## wissefux (28. September 2018)

tgif


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (28. September 2018)

Mahlzeit.


wissefux schrieb:


> tgif


Oh yeah .


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (29. September 2018)

Moin, Moin,
frischer Wind hier.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (1. Oktober 2018)

Moin,
nass und kühl.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. Oktober 2018)

moin.
trocken und frisch auf dem 2-Rad


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (2. Oktober 2018)

Moin, Moin,


wahltho schrieb:


> ...
> trocken und frisch ...


 Ebensopost.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. Oktober 2018)

moin.

Frisch aber weiterhin trocken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (2. Oktober 2018)

sau kalt und dunkel


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (3. Oktober 2018)

Mahlzeit,
kalt und grau am Feiertag


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. Oktober 2018)

moin.

Sonnig und mild heute hier Vorderhöhe.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. Oktober 2018)

moin.

Sonnig und frisch heute morgen hier in Vorderhöhe.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (4. Oktober 2018)

Mahlzeit,


wahltho schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Sonnig und frisch heute morgen hier in Vorderhöhe.


Hier ebenso.


----------



## mzaskar (4. Oktober 2018)

Ich will zurück in die Wärme


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (5. Oktober 2018)

Moin, Moin,
ein sonniges tGiF .


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Oktober 2018)

moin.

Weiterhin mild und sonnig hier in Vorderhöhe.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (6. Oktober 2018)

Mahlzeit.
Eher sonnig aber frisch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_g0nzales (8. Oktober 2018)

Moin, Moin,
langsam wieder trocken, aber noch kühl.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. Oktober 2018)

N'Abend!

Irgendwie will der Spätsommer hier nicht weichen.


----------



## mzaskar (8. Oktober 2018)

ist doch schön


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. Oktober 2018)

Yepp


----------



## mzaskar (9. Oktober 2018)

so wie es ausschaut bleibt es auch noch eine Weile so


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (9. Oktober 2018)

Mahlzeit,


basti321 schrieb:


> ... wieder trocken, aber noch kühl.


Ditopost.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. Oktober 2018)

Mahlzeit!

Gut und trocken 2-rädrig nach EB gelangt.


----------



## wissefux (10. Oktober 2018)

halbzeit


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. Oktober 2018)

Mahlzeit!


----------



## mzaskar (10. Oktober 2018)

Habe trotz des schönen Wetters auf Herbst umgestellt. Schnell ab und an montiert und das klappern hält sich vornehm zurück


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (10. Oktober 2018)

Mahlzeit.
Endlich mal auch hier schönes Wetter .



wissefux schrieb:


> halbzeit


+ Ditopost .


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. Oktober 2018)

moin.

Es bleibt spätsommerlich hier in Vorderhöhe.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (11. Oktober 2018)

Mahlzeit.


wahltho schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Es bleibt spätsommerlich hier in Vorderhöhe.


hier ebenso .


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (12. Oktober 2018)

N'Abend.
+ 1 spätes TGiF.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (13. Oktober 2018)

Mahlzeit.
Sommer .


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Oktober 2018)

N'Abend!

Endless Summer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_g0nzales (14. Oktober 2018)

wahltho schrieb:


> N'Abend!
> 
> Endless Summer


Ditopost


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. Oktober 2018)

moin.

Sommer, Sonne, Sonnenschein in Vorderhöhe.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (15. Oktober 2018)

Mahlzeit.
Hier etwas wolkig und kühler als die letzten Tage.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. Oktober 2018)

moin.

Heute morgen etwas frischer als gestern, aber immer noch herrlich sonnig.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (16. Oktober 2018)

Mahlzeit.


wahltho schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Heute morgen etwas frischer als gestern, aber immer noch herrlich sonnig.


dasselbe gilt auch für hier .


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. Oktober 2018)

wahltho schrieb:


> moin.
> 
> Heute morgen etwas frischer als gestern, aber immer noch herrlich sonnig.



Ditopost!


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (17. Oktober 2018)

Mahlzeit.


wahltho schrieb:


> Ditopost!


Ditoditopost.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. Oktober 2018)

Mahlzeit.

Langsam wird es frischer.


----------



## seblubb (19. Oktober 2018)

Moin,
kennt jemand einen Bikeshop im Raum Heusenstamm, der es Wert ist unterstützt zu werden?
Für Hibike wohne ich jetzt auf der falschen Mainseite


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_g0nzales (19. Oktober 2018)

Mahlzeit.
Und wieder einmal heißt es: 


wissefux schrieb:


> ein fröhliches tgif in die runde ...


.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (20. Oktober 2018)

Moin, Moin.
Dichter Nebel.


----------



## wissefux (22. Oktober 2018)

seblubb schrieb:


> Moin,
> kennt jemand einen Bikeshop im Raum Heusenstamm, der es Wert ist unterstützt zu werden?
> Für Hibike wohne ich jetzt auf der falschen Mainseite



hibike versendet bestimmt auch auf die andere mainseite


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. Oktober 2018)

moin.

Etwas frischer heute morgen. Zum ersten Mal war eine Übergangsjacke von Nöten.


----------



## seblubb (22. Oktober 2018)

wissefux schrieb:


> hibike versendet bestimmt auch auf die andere mainseite


Ist aber doch schon fast Nicht-EU-Ausland 
Spaß beiseite: Will nicht wegen jedem Bremszugabschlussnippel die DHL fahren lassen  Umwelt und so


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (22. Oktober 2018)

Mahlzeit.
Sonnig aber frisch hier.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. Oktober 2018)

moin.

Deutlich herbstlicher hier in Vorderhöhe.


----------



## robbi_n (23. Oktober 2018)

seblubb schrieb:


> Ist aber doch schon fast Nicht-EU-Ausland
> Spaß beiseite: Will nicht wegen jedem Bremszugabschlussnippel die DHL fahren lassen  Umwelt und so




Bikebox in OF-Bieber


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (23. Oktober 2018)

N'Abend.
Hier kühl und mittlerweile Regen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. Oktober 2018)

moin.

Leichter Nieselregen, aber mild.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (25. Oktober 2018)

Moin, Moin,
mild, momentan kein Regen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. Oktober 2018)

wahltho schrieb:


> moin.
> 
> Leichter Nieselregen, aber mild.



Ditopost


----------



## mzaskar (26. Oktober 2018)

Wann geht in Frankfurt denn der Weihnachtsmarkt los? Baum wurde ja schon ausgesucht und abgesägt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. Oktober 2018)

moin.

Keine Ahnung. Ich bin bekennender Weihnachten- und Weihnachtsmarkthasser.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (26. Oktober 2018)

Mahlzeit. 
Mild und trocken.

Und: *TGiF *.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (27. Oktober 2018)

Mahlzeit.
Regen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_g0nzales (29. Oktober 2018)

Moin, Moin.
Zweirädrig gut, aber gegenwindgeplagt, auf Arbeit gelangt.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. Oktober 2018)

Mahlzeit!

Trocken aber sehr frisch in Vorderhöhe. Morgen soll es dann seit langer Zeit mal wieder richtig regnen.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (30. Oktober 2018)

Moin, Moin,
stormy Tuesday.


----------



## wissefux (30. Oktober 2018)

habt ihr schon die neue helmlampe von Lupine gesehen . 7200 lumen nun frei verkäuflich in Deutschland


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (30. Oktober 2018)

Krasses Teil .


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. Oktober 2018)

moin.



wissefux schrieb:


> habt ihr schon die neue helmlampe von Lupine gesehen . 7200 lumen nun frei verkäuflich in Deutschland



Etwas überdimensioniert würde ich mal sagen.

Frisch und pustelig heute morgen auf dem 2-Rad.

Bald geht es schon wieder Richtung Süden....


----------



## Cynthia (30. Oktober 2018)

Wohin denn?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. Oktober 2018)

Andalusienrundreise (selbst organisiert)


----------



## Cynthia (30. Oktober 2018)

Mit dem Zweirad?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (31. Oktober 2018)

moin.



Cynthia schrieb:


> Mit dem Zweirad?



Nein, mit Flieger und 4-Rad. 

Heute mal per pedes nach EB.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (31. Oktober 2018)

Moin, Moin,
1. zweirädrige Frostfahrt auf Arbeit.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. November 2018)

Tach auch.

Heute wieder mit dem 2-Rad gut und trocken nach EB gelangt.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (1. November 2018)

Mahlzeit.
Hier heute Feiertag mit Gräbergang.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. November 2018)

moin.

Frisch aber sonnig und trocken hier in Vorderhöhe.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (2. November 2018)

Moin, Moin,


wahltho schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Frisch aber sonnig und trocken hier in Vorderhöhe.


 hier auch noch auf dem zweirädrigen Arbeitsweg





TGiF .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. November 2018)

Moin!

Premiere: Der allererste Post im Plauschfred aus der Luft auf dem Weg nach Madrid.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (3. November 2018)

N'Abend.
Hoffentlich hast du dort mehr Sonne als wir hier heute.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. November 2018)

Goiles Wetter hier in Toledo


----------



## Space911 (3. November 2018)

Guten Abend zusammen, ich bin der neue und komm nun öfter.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (5. November 2018)

Moin, Moin.
Auf in die neue Woche .


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (6. November 2018)

Moin, Moin.
Mild und sonnig auf dem zweirädrigen Arbeitsweg.


----------



## Space911 (6. November 2018)

Moin, ein schöner Tag zum biken...


----------



## Space911 (7. November 2018)

Und wieder ein sonniger Tag.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (7. November 2018)

Mahlzeit.
Jepp. Hier ebenso.


----------



## Space911 (7. November 2018)

Mahlzeit. Wo ist hier? 
Bei mir ist hier 74613


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_g0nzales (7. November 2018)

Muss voraus schicken, dass ich quasi nur durch ein Versehen meinerseits hier im fürstlichen (und regionengebundenen) Thread von @wahltho und @wissefux gelandet bin. Meinereiner wohnt im 84er PLZ-Bereich. Irgendwie bin ich aber hier hängengeblieben und bisher war das für die "Anwesenden" O.K. so. Von daher bin ich immer noch hier. Die Wetterdaten können sich daher aber manchmal schon deutlich unterscheiden.


----------



## Space911 (7. November 2018)

Jetzt seh ich das auch erst .Sorry dachte hier ist so eine art Daily


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. November 2018)

N‘Abend aus Gibraltar!

Heute die Affen besucht.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (8. November 2018)

N'Abend.
Mache mich jetzt bei sonnig-mildem Wetter auf den zweirädrigen Heimweg von Arbeit.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (9. November 2018)

Zweirädrig bei sehr milden Temperaturen gut auf Arbeit gelangt.

Wie @wissefux es vor kurzem ausdrückte: Ein fröhliches TGiF .


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. November 2018)

Moin aus Granada.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. November 2018)

N'Abend 

Wieder gut in Vorderhöhe gelandet.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. November 2018)

moin.

Gut und trocken 2-rädrig nach EB gelangt.

Schon erstaunlich: Mitte November und es ist im Pullover fast zu warm.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. November 2018)

moin.

Gestern Abend und heute morgen war jeweils eine Regenjacke erforderlich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_g0nzales (13. November 2018)

Moin, Moin,
sehr neblig heute Früh auf dem Zweirad. Warm eingepackt.


----------



## wissefux (14. November 2018)

halbzeit


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. November 2018)

moin.

Heute morgen etwas nebulös und nasskalt auf dem 2-Rad.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (14. November 2018)

Mahlzeit.
Ebenso nebulös und nasskalt.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. November 2018)

moin.

Heute morgen weniger nebulös, aber recht frisch.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (15. November 2018)

Mahlzeit. 


wahltho schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Heute morgen etwas nebulös und nasskalt auf dem 2-Rad.


Ditopost.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. November 2018)

moin.

Sonnig heute hier in Vorderhöhe.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (16. November 2018)

N'Abend.
Hier tagsüber auch sonnig. Aber ziemlich kalt.

Ach ja, tGiF  .


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (19. November 2018)

Moin, Moin,

beim ersten Schnee zweirädrig ohne Spikes gut auf Arbeit gelangt.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. November 2018)

moin.

hier in Vorderhöhe kein Schnee. Gut 2-rädrig nach EB gelangt.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. November 2018)

Heute auf dem 2-rädrigen Heimweg ist mir doch tatsächlich wieder so ein Vollidiot entgegen gekommen, der meinte, man könne auf dem 2-Rad im Strassenverkehr eine Stirnlampe als Beleuchtung verwenden


----------



## wissefux (20. November 2018)

ich wars net. bin mit stirnlampe nur noch per pedes unterwegs ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. November 2018)

moin.

Frisch heute auf dem 2-Rad. Zum ersten Mal Winterjacke und -handschuhe verwendet.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. November 2018)

moin.

Weiterhin frisch in Vorderhöhe.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. November 2018)

wahltho schrieb:


> Heute auf dem 2-rädrigen Heimweg ist mir doch tatsächlich wieder so ein Vollidiot entgegen gekommen, der meinte, man könne auf dem 2-Rad im Strassenverkehr eine Stirnlampe als Beleuchtung verwenden





wissefux schrieb:


> ich wars net. bin mit stirnlampe nur noch per pedes unterwegs ...



Ich habe mich deshalb darüber so aufgeregt, weil ich durch die Stirnlampe stark geblendet wurde.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (21. November 2018)

Mahlzeit.


wahltho schrieb:


> ...
> Weiterhin frisch in Vorderhöhe.


Ditopost und Halbzeit .

P.S.: Fahre nicht mit Stirnlampe. Die am Lenker stelle ich soweit wie möglich nach unten, wenn ich neben der Straße fahre, um Blenden so gut es geht zu vermeiden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. November 2018)

moin.

November-Blues...


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (22. November 2018)

Moin, Moin.
Trübes Wetter.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (23. November 2018)

Moin, Moin,
bei trübem Wetter gut zweirädrig auf Arbeit gelangt. Relativ mild.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. November 2018)

moin.

Sonnig und kalt hier in Vorderhöhe.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. November 2018)

Tach auch.



wahltho schrieb:


> November-Blues...



Ein Kamin ist in dieser Jahreszeit etwas sehr schönes


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. November 2018)

wahltho schrieb:


> moin.
> 
> November-Blues...



Ditopost.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (26. November 2018)

N'Abend.
Hier Schneeregen. Werde jetzt mal das Spikebike herrichten für morgen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. November 2018)

moin.

Hier bleibt es trocken. Viel zu wenig Niederschlag nach wie vor.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (27. November 2018)

Mahlzeit.
Heute im Schnee zweirädrig zur Arbeit gefahren. 
Ging ohne Spikes ganz gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. November 2018)

Mahlzeit.

Weiterhin  trocken, trüb und frisch.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (29. November 2018)

Moin, Moin,

zapfig heute, aber trocken. Daher ohne Spikes unterwegs auf dem zweirädrigen Arbeitsweg .


----------



## Frank (30. November 2018)

Moin ihr Nasen.


----------



## mzaskar (30. November 2018)

Nass + kalt =


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. November 2018)

Hier auch nass und kalt, aber keine Erkältung.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (1. Dezember 2018)

Moin, Moin,


wahltho schrieb:


> Hier auch nass und kalt, aber keine Erkältung.


Ditopost .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frank (1. Dezember 2018)

Erste Testrunde mit neuem Gefährt


----------



## Frank (1. Dezember 2018)

Alt und neu in Kombination


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. Dezember 2018)

Tach auch 

@Frank : Back from USA?


----------



## Frank (1. Dezember 2018)

Ach Gott, schon seit 2,5 Jahren.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. Dezember 2018)

Echt jetzt?

Schmuddelwetter hier in Vorderhöhe.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (2. Dezember 2018)

Mahlzeit,


wahltho schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Schmuddelwetter hier in Vorderhöhe.


hier ebenso.


----------



## Frank (3. Dezember 2018)

wahltho schrieb:


> Echt jetzt?



Ja so ist das ... seit Juli 2014 wieder zurück in Frankfurt. Durch die Kids bin ich letztes Jahr auch wieder mehr gefahren, wenn auch eher Standgas - nun hab ich mir mit dem Ellsworth einen kleinen Traum erfüllt und versuche etwas aktiver zu werden.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. Dezember 2018)

Mein Gott, wie die Zeit vergeht.


----------



## Frank (3. Dezember 2018)

wahltho schrieb:


> Mein Gott, wie die Zeit vergeht.



Das kann ich so unterschreiben *lol* ich freu mich auf den Frühling wenn ich mit den Jungs wieder die Hausrunde durch die Felder fahren kann


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. Dezember 2018)

moin.

Gestern Abend war es gut eine Regenjacke dabei zu haben.

Heute morgen gut und trocken 2-rädrig nach EB gelangt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_g0nzales (4. Dezember 2018)

Tach auch.


wahltho schrieb:


> ...
> Heute morgen gut und trocken 2-rädrig nach EB gelangt.


Ditopost . Bin gespannt, ob ich sie heute Abend auspacken muss (die Regenjacke).


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Dezember 2018)

Mahlzeit!

Sehr frisch heute morgen, aber trocken.


----------



## mzaskar (5. Dezember 2018)

schickes Bike


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. Dezember 2018)

moin.

Heute ist es mal wieder Top gelaufen: Als ich um kurz nach Acht aufgestanden bin, hat es noch geregnet, als ich dann kurze Zeit später auf dem 2-Rad sass, war es trocken.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. Dezember 2018)

moin.

Heute Schmuddelwetter hier in Vorderhöhe.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (7. Dezember 2018)

Tach auch.
TGiF und irgendwie zu warm hier.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. Dezember 2018)

moin.

Mild auch Vorderhöhe. Bei uns im Vorgarten blüht noch eine Rose.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (9. Dezember 2018)

Mahlzeit,
der Wind hat nachgelassen, Regen. Morgen soll's wieder kälter werden.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. Dezember 2018)

Gut und trocken 2-rädrig nach EB gelangt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. Dezember 2018)

Mahlzeit!

Es scheint ausnahmsweise mal wieder sie Sonne.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (11. Dezember 2018)

Mahlzeit.


wahltho schrieb:


> Gut und trocken 2-rädrig nach AÖ gelangt.


Ditopost ! Bei dem Westwind, der gerade bei uns bläst, kamen wahre Freude und ein traumhafter Schnitt auf .


----------



## Dorn76 (12. Dezember 2018)

Frank schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 800987
> 
> Alt und neu in Kombination


Moin! 
Was für eine Dämpferlänge fährst Du denn bei deinem Rogue wenn ich fragen darf... Sieht interessant aus...
Grüßle Dorn


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Dezember 2018)

moin.

Frisch, aber sonnig und trocken in Vorderhöhe


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (13. Dezember 2018)

Mahlzeit,

Schneegrieseln hier. Zweirädrig gut auf Arbeit gelangt.


----------



## wissefux (14. Dezember 2018)

auf zum jahresfinale


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. Dezember 2018)

moin.

Kalt und trüb.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (14. Dezember 2018)

wahltho schrieb:


> moin.
> 
> Kalt und trüb.


N'Abend.
Ditopost. Alles grau in grau.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. Dezember 2018)

moin.

Leicht eingeweisst hier in Vorderhöhe.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (16. Dezember 2018)

Mahlzeit,


wahltho schrieb:


> moin.
> 
> Leicht eingeweisst hier in Vorderhöhe.


hier ebenso.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (17. Dezember 2018)

Moin,  Moin,


wahltho schrieb:


> moin.
> 
> Leicht eingeweisst hier in Vorderhöhe.


immer noch Ditopost.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. Dezember 2018)

moin

In Vorderhöhe ist es schon fast wieder vorbei mit dem Winter. Heute morgen gut 2-rädrig nach EB gelangt.


----------



## mzaskar (17. Dezember 2018)

Der kommt zurück, der Winter


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. Dezember 2018)

Klar - so ca. in 40 - 50 Jahren würde es mir gut passen.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (18. Dezember 2018)

Moin, Moin.
Nicht so glatt wie befürchtet.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. Dezember 2018)

Tach auch.

Nasskalt hier in Vorderhöhe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frank (19. Dezember 2018)

Dorn76 schrieb:


> Moin!
> Was für eine Dämpferlänge fährst Du denn bei deinem Rogue wenn ich fragen darf... Sieht interessant aus...
> Grüßle Dorn



Moin, eben erst gesehen. Aktuell 200 x 57 Monarch RT3 der mir aber etwas Kopfzerbrechen bereitet.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. Dezember 2018)

moin.

Wiederum nasskalt heute morgen, aber nicht glatt.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (19. Dezember 2018)

Mahlzeit,


wahltho schrieb:


> moin.
> 
> Wiederum nasskalt heute morgen, aber nicht glatt.


Ditopost, daher war "ohne Spikes" die richtige Wahl für den zweirädrigen Arbeitsweg.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. Dezember 2018)

Nass und mild heute morgen auf dem 2-Rad.


----------



## mzaskar (20. Dezember 2018)

Wechselt ihr immer die Reifen  Ok bei Thomas weiss ich, dass er mehere Möglichkeiten hat .......


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. Dezember 2018)

Ich brauch nur das 2-Rad zu wechseln.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (20. Dezember 2018)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich brauch nur das 2-Rad zu wechseln.


Ditopost . Hab mein altes HT auf Spikereifen umgebaut und brauche frühs nur das nehmen, wenn ich mit Spikes fahren möchte.


----------



## mzaskar (20. Dezember 2018)

hmmm, ich dät da noch so ein nicolai in der Garage hängen  Gar keine schlechte Idee


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. Dezember 2018)

Ich hab' neben dem Argon RoCC Trekking noch ein anderes 28 Zoll Trekking-Rad mit Spikes im Keller.

Ich lege im Alltag Wert auf Schutzbleche, festmontiertes Licht, etc.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (20. Dezember 2018)

stimmt leider wurde mein Argon ja geklaut. In der Regel fahre ich mit dem Crosser zur Arbeit. dort habe ich Schutzbleche von SkS montiert, die ich auch wieder einfach demontieren kann. Als Lampe habe ich meine Lupine vorne und hinten. Passt mir eigentlich ganz gut. Das Argon war mit Nabendynamo ausgestattet. Leider ist es nicht mehr. Ich denke ich montiere am Wochenende die Spikes auf den Crosser und schaue mal ob ich noch ein paar Naben (da müssten noch ein paar XT Naben rumliegen) im Keller habe um einen 2ten LRS zu bauen. 
Beim Helius fehlen mir halt auch die Schutzbleche, speziell bei der jetzigen Witterung. Ich habe zwar ein Spind auf der Arbeit und kann auch duschen, aber möchte trotzdem nicht 2 x pro Tag geschlammduscht werden  

War schon drauf und dran ein Argon mit Pinon zu besorgen ( aus einer Testflotte ) leider war ich nicht schnell genug


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. Dezember 2018)

Ich brauche auch einen Gepäckträger, da ich mit dem 2-Rad auch Einkäufe mache.


----------



## Dorn76 (21. Dezember 2018)

Frank schrieb:


> Moin, eben erst gesehen. Aktuell 200 x 57 Monarch RT3 der mir aber etwas Kopfzerbrechen bereitet.


Vielen Dank! Hast Du dann so etwa 160 mm Federweg? Ich überlege meins ein wenig abzurüsten... Bin momentan bei 180/180, 160 sollten aber reichen...
Viele Grüße Dorn!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. Dezember 2018)

moin.

Schmuddelwetter hier in Vorderhöhe.

Immerhin werden die Tage jetzt wieder länger.


----------



## mzaskar (21. Dezember 2018)

schöne Festtage


----------



## mzaskar (21. Dezember 2018)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich brauche auch einen Gepäckträger, da ich mit dem 2-Rad auch Einkäufe mache.



Das werde ich mir auch wieder anschaffen  Macht Sinn ... vielleicht finde ich ja noch einen günstigen 26" Rahmen als Altersfahrrad  

Werde mich mal auf die Suche machen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. Dezember 2018)

In das Argon RoCC passen bei mir 650b Laufräder.


----------



## Frank (21. Dezember 2018)

Dorn76 schrieb:


> Vielen Dank! Hast Du dann so etwa 160 mm Federweg? Ich überlege meins ein wenig abzurüsten... Bin momentan bei 180/180, 160 sollten aber reichen...
> Viele Grüße Dorn!



Denke rechnerisch sind das so circa 160 jup. Mehr brauch ich nicht. Hab aber das Problem anscheinend wie einige andere auch das er den Druck ned gescheit verteilt und ich immer ~ 30% Sag habe und mit den 175er Kurbeln wird das eng mit der Bodenfreiheit. Naja jetzt in der arbeitsfreien Zeit vielleicht nochmal probieren.


----------



## Frank (21. Dezember 2018)

Ansonsten wünsche ich frohes Fest usw. in die Runde!! Treibts ned so dolle


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. Dezember 2018)

Vielen Dank und Ebenso!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. Dezember 2018)

Moin.

Herrlich mildes, useliges Vorfrühlingswetter in Vorderhöhe.

Ich wünsche Euch von Herzen, dass Ihr alle feste Froh seid!


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (22. Dezember 2018)

Moin, Moin,
hier auch mild, aber sehr böig/stürmisch.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. Dezember 2018)

Tach auch

Weiterhin mild.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (23. Dezember 2018)

Mahlzeit.
Hier ebenso.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (24. Dezember 2018)

Mahlzeit.
Frohes Fest allen Plauschern und schöne Feiertage  .


----------



## wissefux (24. Dezember 2018)

frohes fest


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. Dezember 2018)

moin.

Teil 2 ist im Anmarsch...


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (25. Dezember 2018)

Mahlzeit.
Pappsatt. Mal schauen, ob ich's heute noch auf's Zweirad schaffe. Tät nix schaden.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. Dezember 2018)

moin.

I survived X-mas 2018 

Sehr nebulös heute hier in Vorderhöhe.


----------



## mzaskar (27. Dezember 2018)

überlebt  Wünsche allen einen guten Rutsch


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (27. Dezember 2018)

Mahlzeit.


wahltho schrieb:


> ...
> 
> I survived X-mas 2018
> 
> ...


me too .
Frisch aber trocken auf dem zweirädrigen Arbeitsweg.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. Dezember 2018)

moin.

Weiterhin sehr tristes und trübes Wetter da draussen.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (28. Dezember 2018)

N'Abend.
Hier schien die Sonne. Jetzt aber schon wieder dunkel.
Ach ja: TGiF .


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. Dezember 2018)

Schon wieder ein Jahr fast rum...


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (28. Dezember 2018)

Jo. Gab mal 'ne Zeit. da konnte man das kaum erwarten.
Jetzt sieht man es etwas anders.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopi (29. Dezember 2018)

Zum Ende noch mal Gas geben und dann mit Schwung ins neue Jahr


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. Dezember 2018)

moin

Weiterhin trüb, aber milder.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (31. Dezember 2018)

Tach auch.

Wünsche allseits guten Rutsch!


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (31. Dezember 2018)

N'abend.


wahltho schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Wünsche allseits guten Rutsch!


Ditopost .


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. Januar 2019)

Happy New Year!


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (1. Januar 2019)

Gutes Neues auch von mir !!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. Januar 2019)

moin.

Weihnachten und Silvester überlebt. Jetzt geht alles endlich wieder seinen geregelten Gang ...


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (1. Januar 2019)

Moin, Moin.
Gleich noch Neujahrsspaziergang in Konstanz. Dann ab nach Hause. Sohnemann muss morgen wieder ran.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. Januar 2019)

Konstanz ist schön


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (1. Januar 2019)

wahltho schrieb:


> Konstanz ist schön


Jepp. Finde ich auch .


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. Januar 2019)

moin.

Nachdem es gestern den ganzen Tag geregnet hat, ist es heute trocken in Vorderhöhe. Gut 2-rädrig nach EB gelangt.


----------



## wissefux (2. Januar 2019)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... Jetzt geht alles endlich wieder seinen geregelten Gang ...


wird auch wirklich zeit!
euch allen noch ein gutes neues


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (2. Januar 2019)

Tach' auch. 
Alles weiß geworden hier. Erstes Mal Schnee geräumt diesen Winter.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. Januar 2019)

moin.

Frisch aber trocken und sonnig auf dem 2-rad heute Morgen.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (3. Januar 2019)

N'Abend.
Heute das Spikerad für die Stadt genommen, da stellenweise glatt und Schneematsch.
Hinterrad muss zentriert werden.


----------



## wissefux (4. Januar 2019)

das erste tgif im neuen jahr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_g0nzales (4. Januar 2019)

Moin, Moin.
Noch mehr Schnee.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. Januar 2019)

moin.

Frisch aber trocken in Vorderhöhe. Heute Nacht hat es gekniffen.


----------



## mzaskar (4. Januar 2019)

Happy New Year


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Januar 2019)

Weiterhin mild hier Vorderhöhe. Heute etwas nieselig.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (6. Januar 2019)

N'Abend.
Schneechaos hier heute. Taut aber grade schon wieder.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. Januar 2019)

moin.

Keine Spur von Winter hier in Vorderhöhe.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (6. Januar 2019)

Mahlzeit.
Tauwetter.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. Januar 2019)

moin.

Weiterhin trocken und relativ mild in Vorderhöhe.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (7. Januar 2019)

Mahlzeit.
Hier immer noch trübe, Schnee, Tauwetter.
Im neuen Jahr noch keine Sonne gesehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (7. Januar 2019)

langsam wird es mit dem Schnee


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. Januar 2019)

moin.

Bei leichtem Nieselregen gut 2-rädrig nach EB gelangt. Zum Glück weiterhin kein Winter in Vorderhöhe in Sicht.

Seit Weihnachten im absoluten Winterschlaf. Komme unter der Woche nicht vor kurz vor Neun aus der Heia.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (8. Januar 2019)

Tach' auch.
Das mit dem Winterschlaf geht mir gefühlt auch so.
Wetter windig, mild.


----------



## Sauron1977 (9. Januar 2019)

Moin Moin Allerseits.
Was wird denn hier so geplauscht in dem Fred? 
Hab grad Langeweile


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. Januar 2019)

Mahlzeit!

Hier wird über alles geplauscht, was kein eigenes eigenes Themas im Lokal Forum Frankfurt wert ist.

Derzeit in erster Linie über das Wetter


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (9. Januar 2019)

N'Abend.


wahltho schrieb:


> ...
> Derzeit in erster Linie über das Wetter


 Apropos: Hier schneit's schon wieder.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. Januar 2019)

moin.

Nach wie vor trocken in Vorderhöhe. Etwas frischer. Morgen soll es dann mal etwas schneien. Samstag dann schon wieder mild und Regen.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (10. Januar 2019)

Tach' auch.
Hier war heute nochmal Schneechaos angesagt.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. Januar 2019)

Moin.

Der für heute eigentlich vorhergesagte Schnee ist glücklicherweise ausgeblieben


----------



## wissefux (11. Januar 2019)

yep gut so ...


----------



## mzaskar (11. Januar 2019)

mehr Schnee


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. Januar 2019)

wissefux schrieb:


> yep gut so ...



 Yepp


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (11. Januar 2019)

N'Abend.


basti321 schrieb:


> … heute nochmal Schneechaos ...


Ditopost + tGiF.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. Januar 2019)

mzaskar schrieb:


> mehr Schnee



Offen gesagt finde ich diesen Post etwas makaber angesichts der derzeitigen Situation in den Alpen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Januar 2019)

moin.

Mild und nass in Vorderhöhe.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Januar 2019)

Upps - Unbewusst 22k-Frage gelöst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Januar 2019)

moin.

Es schifft in Strömen.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (13. Januar 2019)

Moin, Moin,
bei uns taut es wieder extrem.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. Januar 2019)

moin.

Immer noch Regenwetter hier in Vorderhöhe. Heute morgen daher auf dem 2-Rad leicht eingefeuchtet.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (14. Januar 2019)

N'Abend.


wahltho schrieb:


> … Regenwetter hier ...


Ditopost. Hoffe, dass es morgen trockener sein wird.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (15. Januar 2019)

Moin, Moin.



basti321 schrieb:


> .... Hoffe, dass es morgen trockener sein wird.


 Zweirädrig trocken gut auf Arbeit gelangt.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. Januar 2019)

moin.

Trocken und relativ mild hier in Vorderhöhe.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. Januar 2019)

moin.

Trüb und trocken heute.

Komme nach wie vor immer erst um kurz vor Neun aus der Heia.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (16. Januar 2019)

N'Abend.
Hier war heute strahlender Sonnenschein.
Leider den ganzen Tag in der Arbeit/im Dienstwagen verbracht.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. Januar 2019)

moin.

Hier in Vorderhöhe wenig Sonne. Dafür regnerisch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_g0nzales (17. Januar 2019)

Mahlzeit.
Noch trocken hier. Für abends Regenklamotten dabei.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. Januar 2019)

moin.

Frisch und sonnig in Vorderhöhe und sogar etwas glatt.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (18. Januar 2019)

Mahlzeit.


wahltho schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Frisch und sonnig ... und sogar etwas glatt.


Ditopost & tGiF .


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. Januar 2019)

moin.

Sonnig, trocken und frisch hier in Vorderhöhe zum Wochenstart.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. Januar 2019)

moin.

1cm Industrieschnee in EB


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (22. Januar 2019)

Mahlzeit.

Gefühlt nasskalt. Gut und etwas durchgefroren zweirädrig gut auf Arbeit gelangt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_g0nzales (23. Januar 2019)

Moin, Moin.
Frisch aber trocken.
Halbzeit .


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. Januar 2019)

basti321 schrieb:


> Moin, Moin.
> Frisch aber trocken.
> Halbzeit .



Ditopost!


----------



## mzaskar (23. Januar 2019)

wahltho schrieb:


> Offen gesagt finde ich diesen Post etwas makaber angesichts der derzeitigen Situation in den Alpen



Hmmm, ok nicht so weit gedacht  Aber ich dachte auch eher an "mehr Schnee" in den Bergen ..... obwohl da war es dann ja auch sehr kritisch


----------



## mzaskar (23. Januar 2019)

Nach ein paar schönen Tagen in Saas-Fee wieder im Büro ..... bis zum nächsten Schneespasstag 
Ich muss sagen, Skifahren auf 3500 m hat was. Man kommt zwar schneller ins schnaufen, aber die Aussicht ist einfach grandios. Speziell am Freitag war die Fernsicht super, Tiefblicke bis in die Po Ebene und Weitblicke über die ganzen Ost-Alpen --> einfach Fett 






 ¨


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. Januar 2019)

moin.

Trüb und kalt in Vorderhöhe.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (24. Januar 2019)

Moin, Moin.


wahltho schrieb:


> ...Trüb und kalt in Vorderhöhe.


Ditopost. Heute schlecht rausgekommen. 
Daher 4-Rad.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (25. Januar 2019)

Moin, Moin.
Kalt. Leider wieder nicht auf's Zweirad geschafft.
Wenigstens TGIF .


----------



## wissefux (25. Januar 2019)

tgif. heute soll nochmal ordentlich weisses zeug vom himmel fallen ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. Januar 2019)

Es kann eher in der Nacht von Freitag auf Samstag ar§§§glatt werden.


----------



## mzaskar (28. Januar 2019)

und Schnee im Taunus? 

Hier schneit es mal wieder bis in die Stadt  Daher bleibt es Radel im Stall, da mich auch noch eine hartnäckige Erkältung plagt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. Januar 2019)

moin.

Leichter Schneefall in Vorderhöhe. Zum Glück ist es aber zu warm, Gut 2-rädrig nach EB gelangt.

@mzaskar : Gute Besserung!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. Januar 2019)

moin.

Heute zum ersten Mal in diesem Winter das bespikte 2-Rad genommen.


----------



## mzaskar (29. Januar 2019)

MoinMoin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. Januar 2019)

Heute morgen etwas weisse Pampe in Vorderhöhe.

Mit dem bespikten 2-Rad aber kein Problem.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (30. Januar 2019)

N'Abend.


wahltho schrieb:


> ...
> Mit dem bespikten 2-Rad aber kein Problem.


 Respekt.
Habe mich seit letzten Dienstag nicht mehr zum zweirädrigen Arbeitsweg aufraffen können .
Mal sehen, ob es morgen klappt.​


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (31. Januar 2019)

Moin, Moin.


basti321 schrieb:


> ...
> Mal sehen, ob es morgen klappt.


 Hat es. Frostig aber trocken, daher unbespiket.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (31. Januar 2019)

Tach auch!

Heute morgen noch mehr weisse Pampe, daher wiederum das bespikte 2-Rad.

Bald ist es soweit und die dunkle Zeit ist zu Ende. Dann ist es auch abends auf dem Heimweg wieder hell.


----------



## mzaskar (31. Januar 2019)

Die dunklen Zeiten kommen doch erst :-o Wenn Trump erfährt, dass es zwischen Dänemark und Germanien wieder einen Zaun gibt wird alles schlimmer


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (1. Februar 2019)

Moin, Moin.
Ein tGiF in die Runde .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. Februar 2019)

moin.

Weiterhin weisspampig in Vorderhöhe.


----------



## wissefux (1. Februar 2019)

ist aber schon wieder gut am wegtauen ...


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (3. Februar 2019)

Moin, Moin,


wahltho schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Weiterhin weisspampig in Vorderhöhe.


Hier gibt's grad' kräftig Nachschub.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. Februar 2019)

Mahlzeit!

In Vorderhöhe ist die weisse Pampe schon wieder weg und es ist ziemlich mild.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. Februar 2019)

Tach auch!

Sonnig, trocken und frisch in Vorderhöhe.

Heute noch mal das bespikte 2-Rad genommen, war aber eigentlich unnötig.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (4. Februar 2019)

Mahlzeit.
Hat gestern nochmal kräftig geschneit. 
Heute Früh dann Verkehrschaos. Vierrädrig unterwegs.
Jetzt taut wieder alles.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Februar 2019)

moin.

Hier weiterhin trocken und etwas milder. Heute wieder ohne Spikes.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (5. Februar 2019)

N'Abend.
Komme zur Zeit frühs nicht raus aus dem warmen Bettchen. Von daher wieder vierrädrig.


----------



## wissefux (6. Februar 2019)

obacht, für morgen ist glätte angekündigt ...


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (6. Februar 2019)

Bei uns heute schon viele Eisplatten.
Daher mit dem bespiketem Zweirad auf Arbeit.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. Februar 2019)

moin.

Frisch sonnig trocken.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (7. Februar 2019)

Moin, Moin,
nochmal mit Spikes unterwegs, aber bereits vieles abgetrocknet.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. Februar 2019)

moin.



wissefux schrieb:


> obacht, für morgen ist glätte angekündigt ...



War heute morgen nicht glatt. Gut und trocken 2-rädrig nach EB gelangt.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. Februar 2019)

Tach auch!

Milder und trocken in Vorderhöhe.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (8. Februar 2019)

N'Abend.
Hier Tauwetter.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. Februar 2019)

moin.

Mild und trocken heute morgen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_g0nzales (12. Februar 2019)

Moin, Moin,
heute nochmal mit Spikes unterwegs. 
Gute Entscheidung, hätte sonst schon ein paar Mal den Boden geküsst.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Februar 2019)

moin.

Wiederum relativ mild und fast trocken.

Die Zugvögel kehren schon zurück.


----------



## mzaskar (12. Februar 2019)

glatt am Morgen


----------



## wissefux (13. Februar 2019)

wahltho schrieb:


> Die Zugvögel kehren schon zurück.


schon vor einer woche die ersten gesehen …


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Februar 2019)

moin.

Frisch und herrlich sonnig heute morgen.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (13. Februar 2019)

Tach auch,


wahltho schrieb:


> ...
> Frisch und herrlich sonnig heute morgen.


Ditopost.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. Februar 2019)

wahltho schrieb:


> moin.
> 
> Frisch und herrlich sonnig heute morgen.



Ditopost.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (14. Februar 2019)

Mahlzeit.


wahltho schrieb:


> Ditopost.


Ditoditopost. Und die Hartgesottenen nutzen das schöne Wetter.


----------



## mzaskar (14. Februar 2019)

Ich bin dort mal in der Tram vorbei, Hatte mich schon gewundert, dass in der Tram einer mit Brett und Neopren sass und das im Winter :-o


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (15. Februar 2019)

tgif


----------



## mzaskar (15. Februar 2019)

Tgif und dann ab 1200 Frei Tag


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. Februar 2019)

wahltho schrieb:


> moin.
> 
> Frisch und herrlich sonnig heute morgen.



Erneuter Ditopost!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. Februar 2019)

Moin.

Der Vorfrühling ist da


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (16. Februar 2019)

Mahlzeit,
sonnig und bei uns eher schon wieder zu warm für die Jahreszeit.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (18. Februar 2019)

N'Abend.
Wieder sonnig und warm gewesen heute.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. Februar 2019)

moin

Heute macht der Vorfrühling eine kurze Pause.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (19. Februar 2019)

Mahlzeit,
sonnig aber frisch auf dem zweirädrigen Arbeitsweg.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. Februar 2019)

moin.

Hier auch trocken sonnig und frisch.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (20. Februar 2019)

Mahlzeit.
Hier heute bewölkt, aber trocken.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. Februar 2019)

moin.

Etwas milder und trocken.

Weiterhin kein Winter mehr in Sicht.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (21. Februar 2019)

Moin, Moin,


wahltho schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Etwas milder und trocken.
> 
> Weiterhin kein Winter mehr in Sicht.


Ditopost. Zweirädrig gut auf Arbeit gelangt.


----------



## mzaskar (21. Februar 2019)

War mal wieder im Schnee  Scheee war's


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. Februar 2019)

moin.

Heute wieder Vorfrühling in Vorderhöhe.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (22. Februar 2019)

Tach' auch.
TGiF .


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. Februar 2019)

N'Abend

Weiterhin vorfrühlingshaft in Vorderhöhe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_g0nzales (24. Februar 2019)

Mahlzeit.
Sonne-Wolken-Mix hier. 
Keine Ahnung, wie warm oder kalt, war noch nicht draußen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. Februar 2019)

moin.

Weiterhin Vorfrühling. Für Anfang der Woche sind hier 16 Grad angesagt.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (25. Februar 2019)

Moin, Moin.
Sonnig aber frisch.
Zweirädrig gut auf Arbeit gelangt.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. Februar 2019)

moin.

Heute zum ersten Mal in diesem Jahr bei herrlich milden Temperaturen und sonnigem Vorfrühlingswetter ohne Jacke 2-rädrig nach EB.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (26. Februar 2019)

Moin,


basti321 schrieb:


> ...
> Sonnig aber frisch.
> Zweirädrig gut auf Arbeit gelangt.


Ditopost.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. Februar 2019)

moin.

Heute morgen etwas frischer, daher den Pullover übergezogen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. Februar 2019)

wahltho schrieb:


> moin.
> 
> Heute morgen etwas frischer, daher den Pullover übergezogen.



Ditopost.


----------



## Bejak (27. Februar 2019)

Trekkingrad tritt sich schwerer als wie MTB. Trotzdem angekommen. Saukalt!


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (27. Februar 2019)

Mahlzeit.
Sonnig und warm hier.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_g0nzales (28. Februar 2019)

Moin, Moin.


basti321 schrieb:


> ...
> Sonnig aber frisch.
> Zweirädrig gut auf Arbeit gelangt.


Erneuter Ditopost.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. Februar 2019)

wahltho schrieb:


> moin.
> 
> Heute morgen etwas frischer, daher den Pullover übergezogen.



Erneuter Ditopost.


----------



## Frank (1. März 2019)

Sonst nix zu melden?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. März 2019)

moin.

Heute etwas frischer in Vorderhöhe.


----------



## wissefux (1. März 2019)

Frank schrieb:


> Sonst nix zu melden?


tgif


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (1. März 2019)

Tach auch.
Regnerisch und kühl.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. März 2019)

Mahlzeit.

Trocken und mild in Vorderhöhe.


----------



## mzaskar (2. März 2019)

Biken mit Olaf


----------



## Frank (4. März 2019)

War gestern auch mal im Forst.


----------



## mzaskar (5. März 2019)

schickes Bike


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. März 2019)

Tach auch.

Nach dem Regen heute Mittag jetzt schönes Vorfrühlingswetter in Vorderhöhe.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (5. März 2019)

Tach auch.
Hier noch recht windig nach dem Sturm verg. Nacht.


----------



## Frank (6. März 2019)

mzaskar schrieb:


> schickes Bike



Danke und nachdem nun auch ein Dämpfer drin ist der tut was er soll ... fährt sich genial


----------



## mzaskar (6. März 2019)

Vielleicht der neue nach Hause Weg  *





* zumindest part time


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. März 2019)

moin.

Gut und trocken 2-rädrig nach EB gelangt.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (7. März 2019)

N'Abend.


wahltho schrieb:


> moin.
> 
> Gut und trocken 2-rädrig nach_ AÖ_ gelangt.


Ebensoundauchwiedernachhausepost .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (8. März 2019)

erneuter tgif post


----------



## mzaskar (8. März 2019)

In der Schweiz ist es schön


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. März 2019)

Tach auch.

Sonnig und trocken in Vorderhöhe.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (8. März 2019)

N'Abend,


wahltho schrieb:


> Tach auch.
> 
> Sonnig und trocken in Vorderhöhe.


hier war's ebenso.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. März 2019)

moin.

Frisch und sonnig heute morgen in Vorderhöhe.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (11. März 2019)

Moin, Moin,
bei uns trüb und noch windig.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. März 2019)

Windig ist es hier auch noch, aber nicht mehr so schlimm wie gestern.

Heute morgen habe ich erstmal die Terrassenstühle eingesammelt.

Heute Nacht gab es auch etwas Schnee, der ist aber zum Glück nicht liegen geblieben.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. März 2019)

moin.

Wiederum frisch und sonnig in Vorderhöhe.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (12. März 2019)

Tach auch,


wahltho schrieb:


> moin.
> 
> Wiederum frisch und sonnig in Vorderhöhe.


Ditopost für hier .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (13. März 2019)

heute wird es wieder stürmisch …


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. März 2019)

moin.

Gut und trocken 2-rädrig nach EB gekommen.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (13. März 2019)

Tach' auch.


wahltho schrieb:


> moin.
> 
> Gut und trocken *2-rädrig* nach EB gekommen.


Habe es leider die ganze Woche noch nicht auf's Bike geschafft .
Sonne-Woken-Mix und Wind hier.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. März 2019)

moin.

Heute morgen gefühlt etwas nasskalt. Mich hat ein leichter Landregen auf dem Weg nach EB begleitet.


----------



## wissefux (15. März 2019)

weiterhin ungemütlich aber immerhin tgif


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (15. März 2019)

Tach'.
Regen, Regen, Regen. Schon die ganze Woche.
Das einzig Positive ist:


wissefux schrieb:


> … immerhin tgif


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_g0nzales (16. März 2019)

Mahlzeit.
Zwar noch böig aber endlich mal trocken.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. März 2019)

moin.

Mild und nass in Vorderhöhe.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (17. März 2019)

N'Abend.
Hier hatten wir tagsüber endlich mal Sonne.
Jetzt schifft's schon wieder.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. März 2019)

moin.

Trocken und frisch in Vorderhöhe.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. März 2019)

moin.

Herrliches Frühlingswetter in Vorderhöhe.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (19. März 2019)

Mahlzeit.


wahltho schrieb:


> moin.
> 
> Herrliches Frühlingswetter ...


Ditopost . Gut zweirädrig auf Arbeit gelangt .


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. März 2019)

moin.

Frühling ist da! Das war wieder ein herrlicher Nicht-Winter in Vorderhöhe.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (20. März 2019)

Tach' auch.
Hier auch sehr schönes Wetter .


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (21. März 2019)

Mahlzeit,
bei frischem sonnigem Wetter zweirädrig gut auf Arbeit gelangt.


----------



## mzaskar (21. März 2019)

Back vom Skifahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_g0nzales (22. März 2019)

Moin, Moin,

ein sonniges aber frisches tgif in die Runde .


----------



## Frank (22. März 2019)

War gestern mal eine kurze Runde durch die Felder...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. März 2019)

Mahlzeit!

Heute schon fast frühsommerlich in Vorderhöhe.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. März 2019)

wahltho schrieb:


> Mahlzeit!
> 
> Heute schon fast frühsommerlich in Vorderhöhe.



Ditopost


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. März 2019)

Mahlzeit!

Gut und trocken 2-rädrig nach EB gelangt.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (25. März 2019)

Mahlzeit.
Krankheitsbedingt heute leider zu Hause. Wetter wäre gut gewesen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. März 2019)

@basti321 : Gute Besserung!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. März 2019)

N'Abend.

Trocken und mild in Vorderhöhe.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (26. März 2019)

N'Abend.
Hier auch trocken. Noch ziemlich kühl tagsüber.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. März 2019)

Mahlzeit!

Mild und trocken in Vorderhöhe.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (27. März 2019)

Tach auch.
Regnerisch und kühl hier.


----------



## wissefux (28. März 2019)

moin am kleinen freitag ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. März 2019)

Mahlzeit!

Frühling in Vorderhöhe.


----------



## mzaskar (28. März 2019)

langsam wird es auch hier mit dem Frühling


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (28. März 2019)

Tach' auch.
Hier lässt er noch auf sich warten. Hoffe auf's WE .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (29. März 2019)

Morgen wird super


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (29. März 2019)

Rechtzeitig zum tGiF .


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. März 2019)

moin

Herrliches Frühlingswetter.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (30. März 2019)

Guten Abend,


wahltho schrieb:


> moin
> 
> Herrliches Frühlingswetter.


Hier ebenso. Heute 'ne schöne Biketour gemacht .


----------



## mzaskar (1. April 2019)

Grilltour mit Freunden


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. April 2019)

Tach auch.

Teilweise alte Bekannte auf dem Foto.


----------



## Frank (2. April 2019)




----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. April 2019)

moin.

Frisch aber sonnig.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (2. April 2019)

Moin, Moin,


wahltho schrieb:


> moin.
> 
> Frisch aber sonnig.


Ebensopost .


----------



## mzaskar (3. April 2019)

Es ist mal wieder Winter angesagt in der Schweiz. Inneralpin wird mehr als 1m Neuschnee erwartet  Jetzt war ich wohl zu schnell mit Sommerreifen auf dem PW zu montieren 
Egal, geht es am Wochenende eben mit dem Zug zum skifahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. April 2019)

moin.

Heute leichter Nieselregen und etwas frischer.


----------



## mzaskar (4. April 2019)

Es schneit  

Südl der Alpen ( ab 1200 m ) 1/2 m Neuschnee in der Nacht, es werden noch ca. 1m erwartet  

Nördlich der Alpen Bis in tiefere Lagen ca 1m Neuschnee 

Nur falls jemand mit Sommerreifen die Alpen durchqueren will  Gotthard Autobahn nur mit Winterausrüstung befahrbar  

Also doch nochmals die Ski aus dem Keller holen und die Golfschläger beiseite stellen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. April 2019)

moin.

Heute trocken nach EB gelangt.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. April 2019)

moin.

Frisch heute in Vorderhöhe.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (5. April 2019)

N'Abend.
Und ein sonniges tgif .


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. April 2019)

Moin.

Topfrühlingswetter in Vorderhöhe. Gestern Abend bis zum Sonnenuntergang auf der Terrasse gesessen und gegrillt.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. April 2019)

Mahlzeit.

Frisch aber trocken in Vorderhöhe.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (10. April 2019)

N'Abend.


wahltho schrieb:


> Mahlzeit.
> 
> Frisch aber trocken in Vorderhöhe.


Ebensopost.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. April 2019)

moin.

Heute noch etwas frischer, dafür aber herrlich sonnig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_g0nzales (11. April 2019)

Tach auch.
Zweirädrig gut in AÖ angelangt. Nur ein paar Regentropfen abbekommen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. April 2019)

moin.

Weiterhin frisch in Vorderhöhe.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (12. April 2019)

Tach" auch.
Hier auch recht kühl.
Und tGiF .


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. April 2019)

Moin.

Das erste 2-Rad, die Winterschlampe, mit dem Veer Splitbelt Pro erfolgreich auf Riemenantrieb umgestellt.





More to follow.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. April 2019)

moin.

Bei herrlich sonnigem Frühlingswetter gut mit dem riemengetriebenen 2-Rad nach EB gelangt.


----------



## mzaskar (15. April 2019)

Als gut mit dem Riemen? Ich glaube das könnte auch etwas für mich sein, muss dann nur noch das richtige Rad dazu finden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_g0nzales (15. April 2019)

N'Abend,
sonnig aber noch ziemlich frisch hier.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. April 2019)

moin.

Herrlich warm und sonnig in Vorderhöhe.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (16. April 2019)

Tach' auch.
Zweirädrig bei noch recht frischen Temperaturen gut auf Arbeit gelangt.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. April 2019)

moin.

mild und sonnig in Vorderhöhe.

Heute morgen hat es kurz etwas geregnet, weshalb ich dann einfach etwas später nach EB geradelt bin



mzaskar schrieb:


> Als gut mit dem Riemen? Ich glaube das könnte auch etwas für mich sein, muss dann nur noch das richtige Rad dazu finden



Dann kannst Du Dir gleich einen Gates-kompatiblen Rahmen kaufen. Die Lösung von Veer ist in erster Linie für das Umrüsten von Rahmen ohne Rahmenschloss geeignet. Funktioniert aber absolut top.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (18. April 2019)

Moin, Moin,

am vorgezogenen Freitag zweirädrig gut auf Arbeit gelangt - sonniges Wetter.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. April 2019)

moin.

Sommer, Sonne, Sonnenschein


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. April 2019)

wahltho schrieb:


> moin.
> 
> Sommer, Sonne, Sonnenschein



Ditopost


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. April 2019)

moin.

Etwas frischer aber trocken heute morgen auf dem Weg nach EB.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (23. April 2019)

Moin, Moin,


wahltho schrieb:


> moin.
> 
> Etwas frischer aber trocken heute morgen auf dem Weg ...


 Ditopost.


----------



## Frank (23. April 2019)

War das lange Weekend jeden Tag mit den Nasen unterwegs ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (23. April 2019)

wahltho schrieb:


> Moin.
> 
> Das erste 2-Rad, die Winterschlampe, mit dem Veer Splitbelt Pro erfolgreich auf Riemenantrieb umgestellt.
> 
> ...



auch haben will 

was braucht es denn dazu für die rohloff? wenn ich richtig geschaut habe, gibt's das nur für alfine und nexus zu bestellen ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. April 2019)

moin.

Die Rohloff Kits sind bald verfügbar. Ich werde aber vorab schon ein Exemplar erhalten.

Die Auswahl der Kurbel ist bei MTB Rahmen etwas tricky, da nur 130BCD 5-Arm angeboten wird. Habe jetzt aber eine SRAM-Kombination gefunden, die funktionieren sollte (SRAM GX Eagle DUB - Boost 148 - 32 T / DM mit 130BCD Lochkranzadapater).

Ansonsten Sommer, Sonne, Sonnenschein in Vorderhöhe. Heute zum ersten Mal kurzärmelig nach EB.

Morgen ruft dann der Bilsterberg, wo am Freitag ein Track Day vom Pistenclub stattfindet.


----------



## wissefux (24. April 2019)

also hat deine winterschlampe gar keine rohloff


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. April 2019)

wissefux schrieb:


> also hat deine winterschlampe gar keine rohloff



Nein, die Winterschlampe ist das einzige Bike ohne Rohloff. Es hat eine Nexus. Das sieht man aber eigentlich auf dem Foto. Ist das ehemalige Fahrrad meines Sohnes von der Hausmarke von Helmut in Fischbach. Ich nutze es eigentlich nur im Winter, wo es permanent mit Spikereifen bestückt ist. Die Umrüstung von diesem Bike auf den Riemenantrieb ist Testzwecken und meinem Hang zum Werkeln an 2-Rädern geschuldet.

Das erste Rohloff-Kit, das ich als nächstes erhalten werde, kommt dann an mein Argon RoCC Alltagsrad.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. April 2019)

Tach auch.

Zurück von einem herrlichen Track Day mit Pistenclub am Bilsterberg.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. April 2019)

Mahlzeit!

Trocken und mild in der Vorderhöhe.


----------



## wissefux (30. April 2019)

wahltho schrieb:


> Das erste Rohloff-Kit, das ich als nächstes erhalten werde, kommt dann an mein Argon RoCC Alltagsrad.



dann berichte mal davon, wenn es soweit ist. ein argon rocc hätte ich ja auch zu bieten.
wichtig wäre zu wissen, ob man das kit auch mit zwei linken händen selbst montierbar ist


----------



## mzaskar (30. April 2019)

Kannst ja das Argon mir anbieten  Ich stelle es dann in meine Garage und nutze es für gelegentliche Ausfahrten mit Gepäck .... Dann hast du keine Arbeit mehr damit


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. Mai 2019)

moin.

den 01. Mai eingekesselt von der rollenden Pharmazie gut überstanden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_g0nzales (2. Mai 2019)

Tach' auch.
Heute Früh bei noch frischen Temperaturen und sonnigem Wetter zweirädrig gut auf Arbeit gelang.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. Mai 2019)

moin.

Heute morgen ist es auch deutlich frischer in Vorderhöhe.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. Mai 2019)

moin.

Es ist vollbracht:


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. Mai 2019)

Der letzte Baustein für das perfekte, wartungsarme Alltagsrad war die Umrüstung auf den Riemenantrieb von Veer.

Rohloff hydraulisch geschaltet und mit Riemenantrieb, SON Nabendynamo mit B&M Rücklicht mit Bremslichtfunktion, Hope 4-Kolben-Scheibenbremse, iLockit Pro Smartlock. Und natürlich Schutzbleche, Gepäckträger, etc.


----------



## wissefux (6. Mai 2019)

wahltho schrieb:


> Der letzte Baustein für das perfekte, wartungsarme Alltagsrad war die Umrüstung auf den Riemenantrieb von Veer.
> 
> Rohloff hydraulisch geschaltet und mit Riemenantrieb ...



gibt es alles nötige dazu in einem set zu kaufen oder muss man noch irgendwas spezielles beachten?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. Mai 2019)

wissefux schrieb:


> gibt es alles nötige dazu in einem set zu kaufen oder muss man noch irgendwas spezielles beachten?



Das Set beinhaltet Riemen (inkl. Nieten), Ritzel und Kettenblatt. Die Nietzange ist extra (allerdings habe ich ja eine). Du brauchst aber wahrscheinlich noch eine neue Kurbelgarnitur, da Veer derzeit nur 5-Arm/130mm BCD Lochkreis unterstützt. Ich habe hier eine SRAM DUB Kurbel mit einem 130mm Adapter gewählt.

Alles in Allem ist die Umrüstung aber kein Schnapp. Inkl. aller Teile, Zoll und Transport grob geschätzt bei 650 - 700 Euro.

Falls Du ein Kit bestellen möchtest, sag Bescheid, weil ich demnächst für das Argon RoCC von A. noch Eines ordern werde. Dann könnte man sich die Versandgebühren teilen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (6. Mai 2019)

wow. 700 euro sind schon happig. hatte ja irgendwas von 300 gelesen und mich damit gedanklich irgendwie angefreundet.
aber mehr als das doppelte geht aktuell wohl eher nicht …


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. Mai 2019)

wissefux schrieb:


> wow. 700 euro sind schon happig. hatte ja irgendwas von 300 gelesen und mich damit gedanklich irgendwie angefreundet.
> aber mehr als das doppelte geht aktuell wohl eher nicht …



350 Dollar für das Set von Veer + Märchensteuer + Transport + SRAM Kurbel, Tretlager und 5-arm Spider-Adapter.


----------



## wissefux (6. Mai 2019)

das summiert sich schon ziemlich … aber soviel nur für nice to have in meinem fall 
was wären denn in etwa alleine die teilbaren transportkosten?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. Mai 2019)

Ich hab bei der letzten Bestellung UPS gewählt. Das waren 60 Dollar. Dafür war es dann aber in einer Woche da und den Zoll konnte ich Online bei UPS direkt bezahlen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. Mai 2019)

@wissefux : Schau doch bitte mal nach, was für eine Kurbel Du zur Zeit am Argon hast. Dein Argon ist ja auch schon älter, evtl. hast Du noch eine 5-arm 130mm BCD. Zudem könntest Du mal messen, wie groß der Abstand zwischen Kettenblatt und Kettenstrebe ist.


----------



## fx:flow (6. Mai 2019)

Hi Leute,

gibt es hier jemanden, bei dem ich, da er das entsprechende Werkzeug dafür hat, mein Kettenblatt an meiner Race Face-Cinch-Kurbel tauschen kann? Möchte ungern die 20 EUR für einen einmaligen Wechsel investieren, vielleicht ist ja jemand hier aus der Ecke, der helfen könnte 

Ergänzend: es handelt sich um einen ISIS/Octalink-Innenlagerschlüssel mit Verzahnung nach außen.

Mit besten Grüßen!
fx


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. Mai 2019)

N'Abend

Weiterhin begeistert vom Veer-Riemenantrieb. Morgen und Übermorgen erfolgt dann wohl der erste Test bei Regen.

@fx:flow : Meinst Du dieses Werkzeug?

https://www.rosebikes.de/icetoolz-i...9SlmBVFZKZ7Ng4BC5wEx8OtxKIqa1XmxoChswQAvD_BwE


----------



## fx:flow (7. Mai 2019)

Hallo wahltho!

Ja genau, damit soll der Wechsel möglich sein!

Grüße
Fx


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. Mai 2019)

N'Abend

heute morgen noch nahezu trocken nach EB gelangt. Heute Abend auf dem Rückweg leicht angefeuchtet, aber man ist ja nicht aus Zucker.



fx:flow schrieb:


> Hallo wahltho!
> 
> Ja genau, damit soll der Wechsel möglich sein!
> 
> ...



Offen gesagt: Wenn Du nicht bei mir direkt um die Ecke wohnst, ist es für alle Beteiligten günstiger und weniger aufwändig, das Tool einfach für 5,90 Euro + 3,90 Euro Versand zu bestellen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. Mai 2019)

moin.

Gut und trocken 2-rädrig nach EB gelangt.

Gestern das dritte Veer Split Belt Pro Drive für das Argon RoCC von A. bestellt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_g0nzales (9. Mai 2019)

Tach' auch.


wahltho schrieb:


> moin.
> 
> Gut und trocken 2-rädrig nach EB gelangt.
> 
> ...


 Ditopost für den trockenen Arbeitsweg. Hoffe, dass das Wetter bis abends hält.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (10. Mai 2019)

Mahlzeit.
Wechsel aus Sonne und Regen.
Und ... tGiF .


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Mai 2019)

moin.

Ein schönes aber anstrengendes Sozializing w/e liegt hinter mir.

Heute morgen bei herrlich sonnigen Wetter nach EB gelangt.

Nach inzwischen mehreren Wochen Riemenantrieb am 2-Rad steht für mich fest: Nie mehr Kette!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. Mai 2019)

moin

Sonnig und frisch.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (14. Mai 2019)

Mahlzeit.
Bei sonnig-frischem Wetter zweirädrig gut auf Arbeit gelangt.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. Mai 2019)

moin.

Wiederum sonnig und frisch.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. Mai 2019)

N'Abend

auch das Argon RoCC von A. erfolgreich umgerüstet auf den Veer Split Belt Drive Pro:


----------



## wissefux (17. Mai 2019)

tgif


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. Mai 2019)

moin.

Immer noch frisch in Vorderhöhe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. Mai 2019)

moin.

Sommer, Sonne, Sonnenschein in Vorderhöhe.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (18. Mai 2019)

Moin, Moin,


wahltho schrieb:


> moin.
> 
> Sommer, Sonne, Sonnenschein in Vorderhöhe.


same here .


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. Mai 2019)

wahltho schrieb:


> moin.
> 
> Sommer, Sonne, Sonnenschein in Vorderhöhe.



Same still here!


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (19. Mai 2019)

wahltho schrieb:


> Same still here!


 Ditopost.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. Mai 2019)

moin.

Heute zum ersten Mal in diesem Jahr mit dem 4-Rad nach EB. Heute Nachmittag geht es an den Ring. Morgen ist Track Day mit Schnelleschwaben auf der NOS angesagt.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. Mai 2019)

N‘abend aus Adenau


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_g0nzales (21. Mai 2019)

Moin, Moin,
hier leider Dauerregen. Deshalb vierrädrig auf Arbeit.


----------



## mzaskar (21. Mai 2019)

2 tage Dauerregen machen keinen Spass  

Coole Geschichte mit dem Riemen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. Mai 2019)

moin.

Gerade nach dem gestrigen Track Day auf der Nordschleife gut in EB angekommen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. Mai 2019)

moin.

Sommer, Sonne, Sonnenschein.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (23. Mai 2019)

Moin, Moin,


wahltho schrieb:


> moin.
> 
> Sommer, Sonne, Sonnenschein.


 hier ebenso. Zweirädrig gut auf Arbeit gelangt.


----------



## wissefux (23. Mai 2019)

kleiner freitag


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. Mai 2019)

wahltho schrieb:


> moin.
> 
> Sommer, Sonne, Sonnenschein.



Ditopost!


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (24. Mai 2019)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ditopost!


 Hier ebenso.

Und jetzt wäre eigentlich @wissefux dran mit einem fröhlichen ... .


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. Mai 2019)

Tach auch!
.
Es wird immer sommerlicher


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (25. Mai 2019)

Mahlzeit.
Hier zieht's gerade etwas zu.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (27. Mai 2019)

wünsche einen fröhlichen montag


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. Mai 2019)

moin

Gleichenfalls!


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (27. Mai 2019)

Moin, Moin.
Ebenso.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. Mai 2019)

moin.

Heute nach langer Zeit mal wieder leicht angefeuchtet nach EB gelangt.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (28. Mai 2019)

N'Abend.
Hier leider Dauerregen, deswegen 4-rädrig auf Arbeit.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. Mai 2019)

moin.

Heute wieder Sommer, Sonne, Sonnenschein in Vorderhöhe.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (29. Mai 2019)

Mahlzeit.
Der Regen verzieht sich langsam.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. Juni 2019)

moin.

Konstant Sommer, Sonne, Sonnenschein hier in Vorderhöhe.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (1. Juni 2019)

Mahlzeit.


wahltho schrieb:


> moin.
> 
> ... Sommer, Sonne, Sonnenschein hier in Vorderhöhe.


Endlich auch hier.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. Juni 2019)

N'Abend

Der grosse Weltuntergang ist hier in Vorderhöhe heute ausgeblieben. Gut und trocken nach EB und auch wieder zurück gelangt.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (5. Juni 2019)

Moin, Moin.
Sonnig und warm hier. Noch 3 Tage arbeiten, dann endlich Urlaub.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Juni 2019)

N'bend

Hot, hot hier in Vorderhöhe.


----------



## wissefux (6. Juni 2019)

und schon wieder schön abgekühlt. ein tag affenhitze am stück reicht mir völlig ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. Juni 2019)

wissefux schrieb:


> und schon wieder schön abgekühlt. ein tag affenhitze am stück reicht mir völlig ...


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (6. Juni 2019)

wissefux schrieb:


> und schon wieder schön abgekühlt. ein tag affenhitze am stück reicht mir völlig ...





wahltho schrieb:


>




Zweirädrig bei frischem Westwind gut auf Arbeit gelangt. T-2 .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. Juni 2019)

moin.

Trocken und sonnig in Vorderhöhe.

Morgen geht's zum 35-jährigen Abitreffen in die alte Heimat.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. Juni 2019)

Moin.

Noch sonnig und trocken in Vorderhöhe.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (10. Juni 2019)

Moin, Moin,

hier nach kurzen Regenschauern auch wieder sonnig. 
Morgen geht' s ab in den Urlaub .


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. Juni 2019)

moin.

Der Weltuntergang ist gestern ausgeblieben.

Heute wieder Sommer, Sonne, Sonnenschein


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (11. Juni 2019)

Mahlzeit, 

bei uns lief's auch glimpflich ab. Jetzt wolkig und durchwachsen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Juni 2019)

moin.

Sommer, Sonne Sonnenschein


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. Juni 2019)

moin

Schon mächtig warm heute morgen.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (14. Juni 2019)

Tach auch.
Sonnig und sehr windig hier (Ahrntal, Südtirol).


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. Juni 2019)

moin

Weiterhin Sommer, Sonne, Sonnenschein.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. Juni 2019)

moin.

Schon ziemlich heiss heute morgen auf dem 2-Rad.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. Juni 2019)

moin.

Angenehm heute in Vorderhöhe.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (22. Juni 2019)

N'Abend.
Alles dabei gewesen heute. Sonne, Wolken, aktuell leichter Regen.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (23. Juni 2019)

Mahlzeit.
Nach dem Regen sehr schwül hier.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. Juni 2019)

Zurück aus Heilbronn.

Dort hat es gestern anständig gewittert.

In Vorderhöhe ist es jetzt auch sehr schwül.


----------



## ratte (23. Juni 2019)

Huch, alles so anders hier. 
Also fast, die üblichen Verdächtigen sind ja vollzählig versammelt.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. Juni 2019)

moin.

Heiss!


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (24. Juni 2019)

Tach auch.


wahltho schrieb:


> moin.
> 
> Heiss!


Ditopost.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. Juni 2019)

wahltho schrieb:


> moin.
> 
> Heiss!



Ditopost!


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (25. Juni 2019)

Mahlzeit.
Zunehmende Hitze.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. Juni 2019)

moin.

Heute morgen etwas kühler auf dem 2-Rad.

Noch heute und morgen und dann erstmal Urlaub!


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (27. Juni 2019)

wahltho schrieb:


> moin.
> 
> Heute morgen etwas kühler auf dem 2-Rad.
> 
> Noch heute und morgen und dann erstmal Urlaub!


Moin, Moin,

auch hier auf dem morgendlichen zweirädrigen Arbeitsweg am angenehmsten im Vergleich zum restlichen Tag.

Wünsche einen erholsamen und sonnigen (aber erträglich warmen) Urlaub .


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (28. Juni 2019)

Mahlzeit.
Wieder sehr warm hier. 
GsDF   .


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. Juni 2019)

N'Abend.

Hier war es heute angenehmer.

Morgen geht es mit dem Spass-4-Rad #1 Richtung Frankreich.


----------



## wissefux (1. Juli 2019)

so, nach 3 langen Wochen endlich wieder arbeiten ...


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (1. Juli 2019)

wissefux schrieb:


> so, nach 3 langen Wochen endlich wieder arbeiten ...


Hoffentlich gut genutzt ?

Mahlzeit.
Heiß und klebrig hier.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. Juli 2019)

N‘Abend aus den französischen Alpen in der Nähe von Bourg-Saint-Maurice auf der Route des Grandes Alpes.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (5. Juli 2019)

TGiF   .


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. Juli 2019)

N‘Abend mitten aus dem Massif Central!


----------



## wissefux (10. Juli 2019)

Vorsicht vor der rollenden Pharmazie


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (12. Juli 2019)

TGiF .


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Juli 2019)

N'Abend,

nach einem herrlichen 2-wöchigen Roadtrip mit insgesamt mehr als 3.300km quer durch Frankreich auf feinen Sträßchen und über unzählige Pässe, wieder gut in Vorderhöhe angekommen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Juli 2019)

wissefux schrieb:


> Vorsicht vor der rollenden Pharmazi



Keine Sorge Fux, natürlich hatte ich vorher gecheckt, dass es keinerlei Kollisionen und Überschneidungen mit meiner Route gibt, ich bin halt ein Fux


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. Juli 2019)

moin.

Erträgliche Temperaturen hier in Vorderhöhe.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. Juli 2019)

N'Abend

Immer noch sehr erträgliche Temperaturen in Vorderhöhe.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. Juli 2019)

moin.

angenehm frisch in Vorderhöhe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_g0nzales (16. Juli 2019)

Mahlzeit,
bei ebenfalls angenehmen Temperaturen heute Früh zweirädrig gut auf Arbeit gelangt.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. Juli 2019)

Tach auch.

Schon wieder deutlich wärmer in Vorderhöhe - Leider.


----------



## wissefux (19. Juli 2019)

tgif. und die hitze steht wieder vor der tür ...


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (19. Juli 2019)

Jepp.
Tgif    .
Ansonsten hier noch wolkig und erträgliche Temperaturen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. Juli 2019)

moin



wissefux schrieb:


> ... die hitze steht wieder vor der tür ...



Sie ist da - leider.


----------



## wissefux (22. Juli 2019)

das ist erst der anfang. es wird noch heftiger diese Woche


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. Juli 2019)

Schei$$heiss in Vorderhöhe.

Morgen werde ich in Shorts und Sandalen zur Arbeit gehen.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (24. Juli 2019)

Mahlzeit,


wahltho schrieb:


> Schei$$heiss in Vorderhöhe.
> 
> Morgen werde ich in Shorts und Sandalen zur Arbeit gehen.


Ditopost für hier .


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (26. Juli 2019)

basti321 schrieb:


> Mahlzeit,
> 
> Ditopost für hier .


Erneuter Ditopost.
Wenigstens GsDF.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. Juli 2019)

N'Abend.

Zum Glück hat die grosse Hitze morgen erstmal ein Ende.

Ich wünsche einen schönen Start ins w/e.


----------



## Frank (26. Juli 2019)

Hallo mal wieder. Mir ist heute ne Speiche im Hinterrad gerissen. Hat hier noch nen altes 26“ Laufrad im Keller liegen mit 6 Loch Disc und 9-11fach Shimano Freilauf das ich mir ausleihen könnte?


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (29. Juli 2019)

Tach' auch.
Kalt und regnerisch hier.


----------



## wissefux (29. Juli 2019)

du glücklicher


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (29. Juli 2019)

Wie jetzt? Schon wieder heiß bei euch?


----------



## wissefux (30. Juli 2019)

heute geht's wieder Richtung 30 ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_g0nzales (30. Juli 2019)

Oje. Na, dann bin ich echt froh, dass die Temperatur hier noch bei ca. 20-25 Grad liegt.

Btw: Heute Früh zweirädrig gut und flott auf Arbeit gelangt.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. Juli 2019)

Tach auch.

Zurück vom gestrigen Track Day mit den Schnelleschwaben auf der Nordschleife bei Königswetter.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. August 2019)

Mahlzeit!

Endlich halbwegs normale Sommertemperaturen.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (2. August 2019)

N'Abend.
TGiF   .


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. August 2019)

moin.

Irgendwie schwül in Vorderhöhe.


----------



## wissefux (9. August 2019)

tgif


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. August 2019)

moin.

Recht angenehme Temperaturen in Vorderhöhe


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (11. August 2019)

Moin, Moin,
gestern Regen, heute schön. Nächste Woche soll's deutlich abkühlen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. August 2019)

Immer noch Schawühl in Vorderhöhe


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. August 2019)

moin.

Nahezu frisch heute morgen im kurzen Oberhemd auf dem 2-Rad.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_g0nzales (13. August 2019)

N'Abend.
Morgens Glück gehabt beim zweirädrigen Arbeitsweg.
Abends nicht. Zug um zwei Minuten verpasst, aber die Regenklamotten haben auch gereicht, um gut heimzukommen.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (14. August 2019)

Mahlzeit,
heute Früh wieder schönes Zweiradwetter auf dem Arbeitsweg. 
Sonne, aber nicht zu warm.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (16. August 2019)

Moin, Moin am Brückentag.
Zweirädrig bei angenehmen Temperaturen gut auf Arbeit gelangt.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. August 2019)

moin.

Feucht in Vorderhöhe.


----------



## Bejak (19. August 2019)

Im Bereich Mörfelden, Langen, Dietzenbach, Rodgau, Seligenstadt, Alzenau, Gelnhausen braucht man die nächsten Wochen wohl nicht dran zu denken, den Wald überhaupt zu betreten. Auch der Hahnenkamm dürfte etwa auf dem Weg des Tornados gelegen haben. Von mir daheim mit dem MTB loszufahren, kann ich die nächsten Wochen wohl eher vergessen. Hab jetzt nur gesehen, was entlang der Kreisquerverbindung zwischen Dietzenbach und Seligenstadt los ist, da sind viele viele Bäume umgeknickt und liegen kreuz und quer.

Wer sich allgemein ein Bild von der Sache machen will, hier drei Links von vielen:









						Nach schwerem Unwetter: Sturmopfer warten bislang vergeblich auf finanzielle Hilfe
					

Ein schweres Unwetter hat im Kreis Offenbach innerhalb von wenigen Minuten schwere Schäden angerichtet. Die Sturmopfer warten bislang vergeblich auf finanzielle Hilfe.




					www.op-online.de
				









						Hashtag #dietzenbach auf Twitter
					

Am 12. Dez. 2019 hat @Polizei_soh getwittert: „Warnmeldung für den Bereich #Dietzenbach..“ – lies, was andere zu sagen haben, und nimm an der Unterhaltung teil.




					twitter.com
				









						#rodgau - Twitter Suche
					

Am 22. Okt. 2019 hat @Polizei_soh getwittert: „Am Donnerstagnachmittag stellten unsere ..“ – lies, was andere zu sagen haben, und nimm an der Unterhaltung teil.




					twitter.com
				




Einer meiner Bäume im Garten ist auch zum Nachbarn abgehauen. Wir waren mitten drin.

Wie gut, dass ich jetzt einen Fahrradanhänger fürs Auto habe.


----------



## wissefux (19. August 2019)

der vordertaunus ist mal wieder mehr als glimpflich davon gekommen ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. August 2019)

moin.

Ziemlich frisch derzeit morgens auf dem 2-Rad


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. August 2019)

Mahlzeit!

Das ganze w/e über sehr schawül in Vorderhöhe. Heute morgen war es auch schon wieder sehr warm auf dem 2-Rad.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (28. August 2019)

N'Abend.


wahltho schrieb:


> ...
> Das ganze w/e über sehr schawül in Vorderhöhe. Heute morgen war es auch schon wieder sehr warm auf dem 2-Rad.


Hier ebenso   .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. August 2019)

Mahlzeit!

Happy Birthday Plauschfred! 13 Jahre wirst Du heute.


----------



## wissefux (2. September 2019)

Wahnsinn!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. September 2019)

N‘Abend aus Andermatt


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (3. September 2019)

N'Abend aus Arco.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. September 2019)

N‘Abend aus Sedrun


----------



## wissefux (6. September 2019)

moin aus dem fph


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. September 2019)

Moin aus Zerdez.

Der Roadtrip durch die Schweizer Alpen geht langsam dem Ende entgegen. Heute geht es mit einem kurzen Abstecher durchs Vinschgau ins Kaunertal.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (8. September 2019)

Moin, Moin aus MÜ.

Wieder zu Hause im regnerischen und kühlen Herbstwetter.
Morgen geht's wieder los mit Arbeit.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. September 2019)

moin

Zurück aus den Alpen und wieder in EB.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (10. September 2019)

Mahlzeit,

heut' Früh bei frischen 6 Grad und dichtem Nebel lang-lang zweirädrig gut auf Arbeit gelangt.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. September 2019)

moin.

Sonnig aber frisch in Vorderhöhe. Heute morgen zum ersten Mal dünne Handschuhe genutzt.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (12. September 2019)

Mahlzeit,

wieder etwas wärmer hier. Zweirädrig gut auf Arbeit gelangt   .


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. September 2019)

N'Abend

Heute morgen war es auch wieder angenehm mild.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (17. September 2019)

Moin, Moin,
trotz einsetzendem Regen trocken und gut zweirädrig auf Arbeit gelangt.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. September 2019)

moin.

Gestern Home Office. Heute wieder gut 2-rädrig nach EB gelangt.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (19. September 2019)

Moin, Moin,

bei frischen 2,9 Grad fast schon in Wintermontur gut zweirädrig auf Arbeit gelangt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_g0nzales (21. September 2019)

Moin, Moin,
frisch auf dem Zweirad, aber sonnig.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. September 2019)

moin.

Spätsommerlich oder frühherbstlich das ist hier in Vorderhöhe die Frage.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. September 2019)

moin.

Wetterhin recht ruhiges Frühherbstwetter in Vorderhöhe.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (25. September 2019)

Mahlzeit,


wahltho schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Wetterhin recht ruhiges Frühherbstwetter in Vorderhöhe.


Ditopost  .
Beim ersten leisen Herbsteinbruch bereits an Rüsselpest erkrankt und daher diese Woche im AU-Stand.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. September 2019)

moin.

Useliges Frühherbstwetter in Vorderhöhe.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. September 2019)

Mahlzeit!

Gut und trocken 2-rädrig nach EB gelangt.


----------



## wissefux (30. September 2019)

guuude


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (30. September 2019)

N'Abend.
Stormy Monday hier.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. Oktober 2019)

Es gibt nur wenige andere bedeutende Dinge, die älter sind, als der Plauschfred.

Die deutsche Einheit gehört dazu.

Prost!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (4. Oktober 2019)

hoch die hände ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. Oktober 2019)

moin.

Nasskaltes Herbstwetter in Vorderhöhe


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (8. Oktober 2019)

Mahlzeit, 


wahltho schrieb:


> moin.
> 
> Nasskaltes Herbstwetter in Vorderhöhe


Ditopost   .


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (10. Oktober 2019)

Moin, Moin.
Heute endlich mal kein Dauerregen mehr.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. Oktober 2019)

Heute und gestern trocken nach EB gelangt.


----------



## wissefux (10. Oktober 2019)

so, der kleine freitag wäre fast im sack ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_g0nzales (11. Oktober 2019)

N'Abend.
Endlich WE  .


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. Oktober 2019)

moin.

Gestern Home Office.

Heute kurzärmelig und ohne Pullover nach EB.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (15. Oktober 2019)

N'Abend.
Krank, bin zwar Arbeiten aber nicht Bikefähig .


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. Oktober 2019)

Gute Besserung!


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (18. Oktober 2019)

Dankööö @wahltho .
Immer noch verrotzt, aber wenigstens Sonne und tgif   .


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. Oktober 2019)

Tach auch.

Endgültig Herbst in Vorderhöhelanden


----------



## wissefux (25. Oktober 2019)

tgif für ein um eine stunde verlängertes Wochenende ...


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (25. Oktober 2019)

Yes. Endlich tgif   .


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. Oktober 2019)

N’Abend

relativ ruhiges Herbstwetter in Vorderhöhe


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (29. Oktober 2019)

N'Abend.
Hier regnerisch. Wollte mich aber nicht mehr umziehen. Trotzdem gut und trocken (zumindest die innere Schicht) nach Hause gelangt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_g0nzales (31. Oktober 2019)

Moin, Moin am vorgezogenen Freitag.
Bei trübem Herbstwetter zweirädrig gut auf Arbeit gelangt. Erstmals mit der Thermohose unterwegs gewesen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. November 2019)

Heute nasskaltes Regenwetter in Vorderhöhe.

Zum Glück geht es bald schon wieder in die Sonne...


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (3. November 2019)

Moin, Moin,
hier kommt ganz kurz immer mal die Sonne durch. Mild ist es auch, Föhn.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (4. November 2019)

Moin, Moin,
heute bei mildem, sonnigem Wetter zweirädrig gut auf Arbeit gelangt.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. November 2019)

moin.

Trocken und frisch heute morgen auf dem 2-Rad


----------



## wissefux (11. November 2019)

tach auch


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. November 2019)

Tach auch.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (14. November 2019)

Ebenso .


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (15. November 2019)

Moin, Moin,
milder als gedacht auf dem zweirädrigen Arbeitsweg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. November 2019)

Tach auch. Ruhiges Herbstwetter in Vorderhöhe.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (20. November 2019)

N'Abend.
Hier zur Zeit auch .


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. November 2019)

Tach auch.

Morgen geht es für zwei Wochen in die Sonne....


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (3. Dezember 2019)

wahltho schrieb:


> Tach auch.
> 
> Morgen geht es für zwei Wochen in die Sonne....


Hoffe, da wo du jetzt bist es schön warm .
Hier hatte ich heute die gefühlt erste richtige Winter-zur-Arbeit-Fahrt mit Schnee auf den Feldern und Thermoklamotten am Leib.

Wünsche dir/euch noch einen schönen Urlaub!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. Dezember 2019)

Merci ?

Wir sind auf La Gomera, hier ist es in der Tat warm und sonnig ?


----------



## wissefux (10. Dezember 2019)

umso heftiger wird dann die Rückkehr in die kälte. dann heulen immer alle rum, die im winter für ein/zwei Wochen ins warme flüchten.
ist halt alles nur temporär und hilft am ende doch nix. der winter ist einfach immer länger als der Urlaub 
ich persönlich habe im winter lieber nach dem richtigen winter gesucht. denn den gibt's hier ja kaum noch ...

aber jeder so, wie er mag. viel spass im sonnig warmen süden aus der sonnig frischen Heimat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_g0nzales (10. Dezember 2019)

Mahlzeit.
Bei starkem (Rücken-)Westwind und milden Temperaturen zweirädrig gut auf Arbeit gelangt.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (12. Dezember 2019)

Moin, Moin,
am kleinen Freitag bei leichtem Schneeregen zweirädrig gut auf Arbeit gelangt.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. Dezember 2019)

wissefux schrieb:


> ... aber jeder so, wie er mag. viel spass im sonnig warmen süden aus der sonnig frischen Heimat



Genau & Merci nachträglich

Zurück von La Gomera. Schön war es. Kann die Insel nur empfehlen.

Die Kanaren könnte ich mir in ein paar Jahren als Winterwohnsitz durchaus vorstellen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. Dezember 2019)

N'Abend,

jetzt noch bis zum 02. Januar durchhalten und dann geht alles wieder seinen normalen Gang.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. Dezember 2019)

Mahlzeit!

Nasskaltes Uselwetter in Vorderhöhe.

Ich wünsche allseits ein frohes Fest!


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (24. Dezember 2019)

Mahlzeit. 
Ich schließe mich an und wünsche allen  schöne Weihnachten.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. Dezember 2019)

moin!

I survived Christmas!


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (28. Dezember 2019)

Moin, Moin,


wahltho schrieb:


> moin!
> 
> I survived Christmas!


 Me too.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. Dezember 2019)

Mahlzeit!

Kalt aber sonnig und trocken hier.


----------



## wissefux (30. Dezember 2019)

frisch im schatten ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_g0nzales (30. Dezember 2019)

Moin, Moin.
Frisch auch hier.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. Dezember 2019)

moin.

In der Tat recht frischelig auf dem 2-Rad.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. Januar 2020)

Allen aktiven und passiven Plauschern ein frohes neues Jahr!


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (1. Januar 2020)

Schließe mich an. Gesundes neues Jahr allen .


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. Januar 2020)

moin.

Eschborn meldet Industrieschnee.


----------



## wissefux (3. Januar 2020)

moin. alle gut rübergekommen?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Januar 2020)

moin.

Uselwetter in Vorderhöhe.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Januar 2020)

wissefux schrieb:


> moin. alle gut rübergekommen?



Soweit schon. Bin wie immer froh, dass Weihnachten und der Jahreswechsel vorbei sind und alles wieder seinen normalen Gang geht.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. Januar 2020)

Mahlzeit!

Mild und trüb in Vorderhöhe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. Januar 2020)

moin.

Mild und trocken in Vorderhöhe.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (14. Januar 2020)

Mahlzeit,

war frisch heute auf dem zweirädrigen Arbeitsweg.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. Januar 2020)

N'Abend

Vorfrühlingshaft mild in Vorderhöhe.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (21. Januar 2020)

Tach' auch. 
Zweirädrig bei frischen Temperaturen gut auf Arbeit gelangt heute Früh.
Langsam werden die Tage wieder länger .


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. Januar 2020)

Mahlzeit!



basti321 schrieb:


> Langsam werden die Tage wieder länger .



 Zum Glück!

Frisch aber trocken hier in Vorderhöhe.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (22. Januar 2020)

Mahlzeit,


wahltho schrieb:


> ...
> Frisch aber trocken hier in Vorderhöhe.


 Ditopost.
Auch heute zweirädrig gut auf Arbeit gelangt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_g0nzales (24. Januar 2020)

Mahlzeit.
Ein zweirädriges tgif     an diesem sonnigen Freitag.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. Januar 2020)

N'Abend

gestern mal wieder auf dem 2-rädrigen Rückweg leicht feucht geworden. 

Heute war es dann wieder trocken.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (28. Januar 2020)

N'Abend.

Ziemlich windig bei uns hier. Mal sehen, ob ich es morgen zweirädrig schaffe. Sohnemann ist krank und Frau auf Fobi.


----------



## wissefux (29. Januar 2020)

so langsam ist Halbzeit ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (31. Januar 2020)

Tach auch.

Sehr mild in Vorderhöhe. Heute auf dem 2-Rad ohne Jacke mit Pullover unterwegs und das Ende Januar.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. Februar 2020)

Tach auch.

Storm is coming!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. Februar 2020)

moin

Gut und trocken 2-rädrig nach EB gelangt.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Februar 2020)

wahltho schrieb:


> moin
> 
> Gut und trocken 2-rädrig nach EB gelangt.



Ditopost!


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (15. Februar 2020)

Moin, Moin,


wahltho schrieb:


> … Sehr mild in Vorderhöhe. ...


Ditopost für hier. Morgen soll's noch milder werden.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. Februar 2020)

Tach auch!

Vorfrühling in Vorderhöhe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. Februar 2020)

moin.

Sehr mild und trocken in Vorderhöhe.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (26. Februar 2020)

Mahlzeit.
Stürmisch wie so oft in den letzten Tagen/Wochen.
Daher mit sattem Rückenwind zweirädrig gut auf Arbeit gelangt.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (27. Februar 2020)

Mahlzeit.


basti321 schrieb:


> ...
> Stürmisch wie so oft in den letzten Tagen/Wochen.
> Daher mit sattem Rückenwind zweirädrig gut auf Arbeit gelangt.


Same today   .


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. Februar 2020)

Mahlzeit!

Gut und trocken mit dem 2-Rad nach EB gelangt. Ich bin mal gespannt wie heute Abend der Rückweg wird...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. März 2020)

Moin!

Trocken nach EB gelangt. Bin mal gespannt, wie der Rückweg wird.

No Corona so far


----------



## wissefux (9. März 2020)

moin


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (9. März 2020)

Moin, Moin,

gerade mal noch trocken auf Arbeit gelangt. Jetzt regnet es sich ein ...


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (10. März 2020)

Moin, Moin,
auch heute zweirädrig gut und trocken auf Arbeit gelangt. Mal schauen, wie es heute Abend aussieht, wenn's nach Hause geht.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. März 2020)

moin.

Heute morgen ziemlich nass geworden. Ich hoffe der Rückweg wird trockener


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. März 2020)

Tach auch!

Ich hoffe es geht allen gut.

Ich bin schon seit mehr als einer Woche im Home Office...


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (23. März 2020)

Tach auch!

Hier noch alles O.K.. Teilweise Home Office. Muss aber auch raus, weil es manchmal nicht anders geht. Habe jetzt einen Passierschein, um zweirädrig zur Arbeit fahren zu dürfen .


----------



## Frank (24. März 2020)

Mahlzeit, bin systemrelevant und fühl mich toll dabei  die meisten Kollegen sind aber im Wechsel im Home Office. Ich komm derweil weiter in den IPH und habe auch offiziellen Wisch das ich das darf, egal was noch beschlossen wird.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. April 2020)

Vier Wochen Home Office nerven langsam...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. April 2020)

Bin mir aber sicher, dass dieser ultimativer Thread auch Corona überstehen wird...


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (7. April 2020)

GsD noch regelmäßig zweirädrig auf Arbeit. Bei diesem Wetter nachmittags ein Genuss auf dem Land.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frank (8. April 2020)

Fahre auch jeden Tag, morgens angenehm kühl und nachmittags braten. Ideal.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. April 2020)

moin.

Seit vier Wochen im Home Office


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. April 2020)

moin.

5 Wochen Home Office.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (21. April 2020)

Mahlzeit,
hier immer noch 3x Präsenz, 2x Homeoffice.
Heute bei starkem Gegenwind zweirädrig gut auf Arbeit gelangt.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. Mai 2020)

N'Abend...

...acht Wochen Home Office.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Mai 2020)

Tach auch...

... fast zehn Wochen Home Office.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. Mai 2020)

N'Abend

12 Wochen Home Office


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Juni 2020)

Endlich Urlaub.

Morgen geht es mit Spass-4-Rad-#1 in Richtung Alpen.

Erste Stationen sind schon gebucht. Hagnau am Bodensee, Ovronnaz und Zermatt...


----------



## Cynthia (13. Juni 2020)

Viel Spaß! ??‍♀️


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (14. Juni 2020)

wahltho schrieb:


> Endlich Urlaub.
> 
> Morgen geht es mit Spass-4-Rad-#1 in Richtung Alpen.
> 
> Erste Stationen sind schon gebucht. Hagnau am Bodensee, Ovronnaz und Zermatt...


Schönen Urlaub wünsche ich    .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (16. Juni 2020)

urlaub, immer nur urlaub ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. Juni 2020)

Tach auch, zurück aus den Alpen.

Zu heiss hier in Vorderhöhe


----------



## Frank (26. Juni 2020)

Das ist doch noch gornix. Da geht noch was! Zumindest Rückenwind


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. Juni 2020)

Wenn Du wie ich ein Mensch komplett ohne Pigmente wärest, würdest Du das sicherlich anders beurteilen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Juli 2020)

Tach auch.

Ich hoffe es geht allen gut.


----------



## Frank (7. Juli 2020)

Moin. Alles gut. Jeden Tag die Qual der Wahl welches Radel man nimmt ist übel.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (7. Juli 2020)

Mahlzeit. Hier auch alles gut. Vorbereitung für den Alpen-X in vollem Gange. Derzeit jedes WE in den Bergen unterwegs, Höhenmeter fahren ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Juli 2020)

basti321 schrieb:


> Mahlzeit. Hier auch alles gut. Vorbereitung für den Alpen-X in vollem Gange. Derzeit jedes WE in den Bergen unterwegs, Höhenmeter fahren ...



Cool


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (14. Juli 2020)

Heute Früh bei angenehmen Temperaturen zweirädrig gut auf Arbeit gelangt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. Juli 2020)

Hier in Vorderhöhe immer noch Home Office


----------



## wissefux (16. Juli 2020)




----------



## wissefux (16. Juli 2020)

@wahltho: wie pflegst du denn deinen riemen? also den am bike natürlich??


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. Juli 2020)

An meine (Bike-)Riemen, es sind ja insgesamt drei Bikes mit dem Veer-Riemenantrieb lasse ich nur Wasser


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. Juli 2020)

moin

Bin gespannt, ob ich vor der Rente nochmal ins Büro komme...


----------



## Dinsdale (4. August 2020)

Hallo zusammen,
ich bräuchte mal Tips von Leuten, die sich in der Gegend zwischen Trebur und Riedstadt (grobe Richtung) auskennen. Gibts in der Gegend sowas wie einen Rheinstrand oder eine Strandbar wo man am Abend am Fluss gemütlich etwas trinken gehen kann? Wenn jemand einen Tip für mich hat, würde ich mich darüber freuen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. August 2020)

N' Abend!

Alle wohlauf?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. September 2020)

Alle noch unter den Lebendigen?


----------



## --bikerider-- (25. September 2020)

jop!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. Oktober 2020)

N' Abend

Alles fit?


----------



## LarsLangfinger (27. Oktober 2020)

Freunde von mir verachenken 800to Erdaushub in Nieder-Erlenbach, ggf auch Lieferung möglich. An wen wendet man sich da? Trailbauer? Motocrossvereine?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. Januar 2021)

Ich wünsche dann mal auch hier ein frohes und gutes Neues Jahr!


----------



## Crazy-Racer (1. Januar 2021)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich wünsche dann mal auch hier ein frohes und gutes Neues Jahr!


Gleichfalls! Frohes Neues ihr alten Plauscher


----------



## caroka (2. Januar 2021)

Was für ein Jungspunt behauptet da, wir seien alt. 


Na gut, dann für die Jungen auch. Schönes Neues 🍀


----------



## mzaskar (5. Januar 2021)

Happy Corona  ehem New Year


----------



## Frank (11. Januar 2021)

Hotel November Yankee auch von mir noch. Ganz schön frisch heute früh und wie schön die Wege glitzern!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (13. März 2021)

auch von mir noch ein frohes neues 🍀🍾🥂


----------



## mzaskar (15. März 2021)

Happy Birthday an die junge Damen die sich ab und an mal hier herumtreibt


----------



## mzaskar (15. März 2021)




----------



## ratte (22. Mai 2021)

Puh, hier muss man wohl mal mit dem Staubfeudel durch. ;-)

@mzaskar 
Sehr ab und an. Danke.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. Mai 2021)

Mahlzeit!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. Mai 2021)

Mahlzeit!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. August 2021)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum 15. Geburtstag lieber Plauschfred, hängst zwar derzeit am Tropf, aber Du bist immer noch da.


----------



## Hopi (31. August 2021)

Ich habe so das Gefühl hier fährt keiner mehr Fahrrad. Unser Schweizer spielt Golf (wenn er sich nicht die Füße verdreht) andere brechen einfach mal ihren Rahmen durch. Nix mehr los hier mit den alten Leuten.


----------



## Frank (1. September 2021)

Nun ich fahr schon noch aber ich bin mehr im Bikemarkt unterwegs als im Thread hier


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (11. September 2021)

Hopi schrieb:


> Ich habe so das Gefühl hier fährt keiner mehr Fahrrad. Unser Schweizer spielt Golf (wenn er sich nicht die Füße verdreht) andere brechen einfach mal ihren Rahmen durch. Nix mehr los hier mit den alten Leuten.


wer bricht hier seinen rahmen durch


----------



## Hopi (12. September 2021)

wissefux schrieb:


> wer bricht hier seinen rahmen durch


Lass mich mal nachdenken 🤨  "Du" 😏


----------



## wissefux (12. September 2021)

Hopi schrieb:


> Lass mich mal nachdenken 🤨  "Du" 😏


ja kruzifix noch eins und das zur beklopptesten situation in der gesamten radbranche. ersatz ist nun bestellt alles nur noch eine frage der zeit


----------



## wondermike (22. September 2021)

Hopi schrieb:


> Ich habe so das Gefühl hier fährt keiner mehr Fahrrad.



Ich fahre noch Fahrrad. Dieser Tage allerdings hauptsächlich Gravel-Bike. Beim Mountainbiken habe ich mittlerweile tatsächlich etwas Angst um meine morschen alten Knochen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. Januar 2022)

Alles Gute zum neuen Jahr an die noch Mitlesenden!


----------



## wissefux (2. Januar 2022)

danke gleichfalls und für allle anderen! bis bald im wald …


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopi (2. Januar 2022)

Ja, ein gutes neues an alle


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. Mai 2022)

Tach auch nach langer Zeit mal wieder!


----------



## wissefux (27. Mai 2022)

guuuude


----------



## Hopi (3. Juni 2022)

wahltho schrieb:


> Tach auch nach langer Zeit mal wieder!


Du lebst noch


----------



## habkeinnick (19. Juni 2022)

So richtig viel geht hier ja auch nicht mehr


----------



## Tiefdruck1 (20. Juni 2022)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> So richtig viel geht hier ja auch nicht mehr


Wahrscheinlich weil man beim Biken im Taunus nur noch Depressionen bekommt. Das Regengebiet heute Nacht ist wieder ein paar km zu weit nördlich durchgezogen. Wieder kein Tropfen bei uns. Jetzt erwischt es auch die letzten Bäume. Nächstes Jahr sieht es so aus wie auf meinem Profilbild. Ich könnte heulen - wollte eigentlich meine Kinder in der Natur / Im Wald großziehen. Jetzt leiden die auch schon mit den sterbenden Rest-Bäumen.


----------



## habkeinnick (20. Juni 2022)

Also hier kam heute schon ein wenig runter. Reicht natürlich nicht, aber besser als 30 Grad und Sonne ;-)


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. Juni 2022)

Servus hkn, long time no read.

Ich denke, Einige hier haben dem Mountainbike inzwischen entsagt, so auch ich.


----------



## wissefux (26. Juni 2022)

also ich habe grade erst wieder zurück gefunden …


----------



## habkeinnick (7. Juli 2022)

wahltho schrieb:


> Servus hkn, long time no read.
> 
> Ich denke, Einige hier haben dem Mountainbike inzwischen entsagt, so auch ich.


Gude wahltho,
du hast damit aufgehört? Dabei warst du doch der Vielfahrer in Person. Ich habe seit meiner zweiten Bandscheiben OP kaum noch auf dem Bike gesessen. Das Bike vom Profilbild ist jetzt knapp 6 Jahre alt und hat nicht mal 800 km auf der Uhr. Ich wollte es schon längst verkauft haben, habe aber immer wieder mal davon geträumt doch noch mal ein paar schöne Trails zu fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. Juli 2022)

Hi hkn,

irgendwann war es wahrscheinlich einfach genug. Ich bin seit 1989 MTB gefahren. 2014 ist das Interesse dann eingeschlafen.

Ich habe jetzt alle MTBs und die ganze Ausrüstung verkauft.

Alles hat seine Zeit und ich bin froh, dass ich es ohne größere Blessuren und Abnutzungserscheinungen überlebt habe.

Ich habe nur noch Tourenräder und fahre zudem im Alltag fast ausschließlich Fahrrad.


----------



## wissefux (7. Juli 2022)

ja schade, wahltho. bei mir auch zwischenzeitlich ziemlich eingeschlafen. jetzt bin ich wieder dabei. neues bike, neue motivation. zuvor hatte ich mein argon auf riemenantrieb umgebaut und wieder spass bekommen. leider wurde dann festgestellt, dass der rahmen gebrochen war und nicolai das nicht mehr repariert, also musste in der denkbar schöechtesten lage ein neues bike her und ich hatte viel glück …


----------



## habkeinnick (4. August 2022)

Und wieder fast ein Monat ohne neue Posts hier. Hammer, wenn ich daran denke das die meisten meiner fast 4k Posts hier und im Vorgänger Thread geschrieben wurden. Wir altern und es kommt wohl nichts neues nach.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. August 2022)

Stimmt, alles hat halt seine Zeit.


----------



## habkeinnick (4. August 2022)

Ich probiere mich ja immer wieder zu überreden doch mal wieder zu biken, aber dann sehe ich das Bike und denke "Toll, keine Fitness aber nach 50 Metern Gerade, geht es erst mal bis zum Feldberg fast nur noch bergauf". Und zack ist die Lust auch direkt wieder weg.
Natürlich habe ich auch noch andere Ausreden...müsste Dichtmilch nachfüllen, Bike putzen und Kette ölen.
Alles viel zu viel Stress und natürlich aktuell auch viel zu warm und mein Hund will ja auch bewegt werden.

Es ist schon gut wenn man Ausreden hat ;-)


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. August 2022)

Es gibt halt noch einen generellen Punkt: Ich glaube auch, dass die Social Media den klassischen Foren ein wenig den Rang für diese Art von Kommunikation abgelaufen haben.

Hier im Speziellen hat es sich halt aus verschiedenen Gründen verlaufen.


----------



## habkeinnick (4. August 2022)

Wobei ich hier meine Zeit gerne verschwendet habe. Bei Facebook habe ich mich schon vor ein paar Jahren abgemeldet, das dies für mich echt verschwendete Lebenszeit war. Trotz mehrerer hundert "Freunde", ich mit 99% nichts wirklich zu tun hatte. Hier hat man die Leute wenigstens immer wieder mal live gesehen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. August 2022)

Bin zwar noch bei FB, aber sehe ich ansonsten prinzipiell genauso


----------



## habkeinnick (4. August 2022)

Ich bin verwundert woher ihr alle so viele Beiträge habt. Ich war doch mal unter den Top 10 hier im Thread und du hast 6fache vorn mir, Gerd 4fach usw. Ich bin wohl echt früh ausgestiegen hier im Forum.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. August 2022)

Ja, das bist Du, der Thread wurde noch relativ lange in einem immer kleiner werdenden Kreis weitergeführt.


----------



## habkeinnick (5. August 2022)

2 Stunden mit dem Hund unterwegs gewesen und jetzt schön auf Feierabend hin arbeiten ;-) 

Wünsche euch ein schönes WE.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. August 2022)

Moin.

Da ich schon länger unter akuter seniler Bettflucht leide, bin ich schon seit kurz nach Fünf auf und habe auch schon meine morgendliche Runde durch den Wald hinter meinem Haus gedreht.


----------



## wissefux (5. August 2022)

eines der wenigen foren, die noch überlebt haben bei all dem social media
ich nutze es aktuell für den wöchentlichen biketreff …
@HKN: hund hab ich auch, lässt sich aber alles timen. die fitness kommt wieder, man muss sich halt am anfang etwas mehr quälen …


----------



## habkeinnick (8. August 2022)

Hello again,

Montag ist fast geschafft...also nur noch 4 Tage bis WE.


----------



## Mike44 (9. August 2022)

eieiei...... Motovation ist doch ganz einfach,  

Kein MTB kein Fressi...
Kein Fressi kein MTB          

Oder übersetzt als "alter Sack" kann ich nicht futtern ohne mich zu bewegen.
Aber bewegen ohne gescheite Kneipe fehlt die Motivation.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (9. August 2022)




----------

